# [Official] ASUS M2N-SLI and M2N32-SLI Club!



## N2Gaming

_So you have a Green M2N Series Motherboard, and like all of us at some point you'll have questions about our board. Well join the club! Literally. I welcome new members of all motherboard types to join the club and encourage you to contribute by sharing your wealth of knowledge. To all the M2N users, I would like to congradulate you on your choice of motherboard and will do my very best to help out anybody with these MotherBoards. Club enrollment is simple. All that is required of you is to post a Valid CPU-Z link (_ _CPU-Z Validation Instructions_ _) in the club thread and make sure before you post asking questions, your User CP is up to date with your System Information (_ _CLICK ON ME_ _to update you system information). The System information will list all your hardware and software infomation in your Signature. This makes it very easy for us all to see what hardware and software you are using. I urge every new member to participate in their own learning curve as much as possible by taking some time to learn the information listed in the guides below. Together we can all make this a fun and insightfull club to be part of._

_Even though ASUS does not officially support what we recently discoverd. I am proud to announce with the help of some pioneers that our mothoerboards will boot and run with the New AM2+ Phenom II CPU's. So incase your wondering yes your M2N Series motherboard will run happily with a new Am2+ Ph II cpu._
_







FTW







_

_Some people have been using the AM3 CPU's like the x4 955 & 965 in these motherboards w/some little work arounds. For example: Several users have reported not being able to coldboot normally w/out having to push the reset button or, F1, F2 or the J Key while coldbooting the system. Some users have reported bugs when using USB keyboards w/the latest updates and and were able to fix this bug by the use of a PS2 keyboard. Additionally other users report being able to fix these little coldboot set backs by downclocking the ram divider to 667MHz in the bios. Here is a direct link to a x4 955 validation on this mobo thanks to our member of this club BigJohn44. Explained in greater detail how to make an AM3 CPU work with a M2N series mobo._

_Here is a link to Nvidia System Tools also listed in the Nvidia section below. Nvidia System Tools is what BigJohn44 uses to run his system w/the right CPU/HT Frequencies._

AM2+ & AM3 CPU Compatibility List

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tYGdIkP_er780-XJp05_eiQ&w=84&h=600 Google Spreadsheet

*Important Moments in Club M2N History*


RageInferno: Is our first member to Verify Ph II CPU's to work in our mobo's.


EclipseAudio4: Takes the initiative to gather all AM2+/AM3 CPU Validations for an Unofficial CPU Compatablity List.


BigJohn44: Explains AM3 CPU's will work on these mobo's w/Nvidia System tools.


January 15, 2009: We reach 100 active mebers milestone.


April 23, 2010: Hitoriko's AM3 Installation Proceedures are added to the Google Spreadsheet

*Asus*

*Contact ASUS*

*Asus Downloads*

*ASUS M2N32 SLI Deluxe:* CPU & Bios Compatibility & FAQ's *Latest Bios 2209* SpaceBallsRules provided us a link to *Bios Ver: 2101* "Thank you SpaceBallsRules"

*ASUS M2N SLI Deluxe:* CPU & Bios Compatibility & FAQ's

*ASUS M2N SLI:* CPU & Bios Compatibility & FAQ's

*OCN MyLogo Img**:* Imbed This image in your bios Post Screen to direct New users to this club for when you sell your M2N Series mobo.

*ASUS M2N32 SLI Deluxe A+* *Article/Review*

*ASUS Power Supply Calculator*

*BIOS FLASHING GUIDES:* Under Contruction ( My own bios flash guide. )

*ASUS EZ FLASH Guide:* ASUS gives EZ Flash instructions on their web sight.

*Bios Mods**: Do you need a BIOS setting not available in the OEM BIOS* Maybe a Mod'd BIOS *will help*

*BIOS PLCC Socket*: *If your ASUS Mobo does not have a removeable bios chip?*

*AMD*

*CPU Comparison Chart*

*AMD X2 DRIVERS:*

*AMD PHENOM DIVERSS: X3 Drivers , X4 Drivers*

*AMD PHENOM II DRIVERS: X3 Drivers , X4 Drivers*

*AMD CPU COMPARISON:*

*Ganged vs Unganged memory*

*Nvidia Drivers & Utilities*

*GForce & NForce Drivers : Note you have to select the chip set for your mobo by choosing the Nforce for mobo and 5 series for mobo and the correct OS. You can also down load video drivers from the link as well by selectin Gforce. In the last option make sure you leave that field at all. This will make sure that you find all available versions of your required drivers.*

*Nvidia System Tools : This tool is used for making adjustments wehn overclocking. It allows adjustments of clock speeds, voltages and Ram timings.*

*Guides, Utilities & Other Cool Stuff:*

*Memtest86+ Version* *4.10:* for Floppy A, CD/DVD ROM or USB stick.

*XP Services* This guied explains what each service does and how to disable services for a faster OS.
*Phenom II Overclocking 101 A must read if you want to know how to make your Phenom II Overclock really good.*

*Taking the mystery out of CMOS* This is a brief lecture on how your CMOS works.

*All about the various PC power supply cables and connectors*

*Understanding, Identifying and Upgrading the RAM in your PC*

*Have you ever thought about removing your IHS and running your cpu naked?*

*Parted Majic:* This Live CD allows you to add, format, delete, resize & move partitions while in a Linux mouse based GUI and surf the web while your work is being done.
















*EASEUS:* only works w/32 bit OS's. It is provided to optimize the performance of server or non-server machines by extending the system partition. To Create, Delete, Resize/Move, Copy or Format

*Drive Image XML:* Make a clone of your disk to another disk while in widows environment.

*Official Overclocking Guide - AMD Socket AM2*

*Overclocking Guides & Information*

*GPU Overclocking tool Riva Tuner 2.08*


*EVGA Precision Advanced graphics Tuner:*

*














( two thumbs up )*

*Downloadable Utilities*

*OCCT 3.0.0 new release*

*DDR2 Memory Speeds Explained*

*[Official] Air Cooling Essentials*

*How Heatpipes Work [Guide]*

*Want to run more than one OS but not dual Boot?*

**Official* Free online FPS games*

*Learn how to check your power supply like a PRO*

*$4.00 Digital Multi Meter*

*Helpfull Raid Aray Calculator*

*Ultimate Overclocking Guide*

*EXCEL Overclocking Calculator*

*Other info*

*Hardware Canucks Reviews*

*Water Cooling Guides:* *OCN Guides* , *Extream Overclockers*

*Daisy Chain 2 x 24 pin ATX Power supplies*

*How Do You Validate CPU-Z find it here:*
!!_*Tip:*_ make sure your date is correct before you validate!!

*IMGBURN:* This is the easiest ISO burner I have ever used Period









*My local Classic rock online:* Listen with me























*Sacramento's Rock 98.5* My favorite modern/Heavy Rock Station

*CLUB M2N MEMBERS ROSTER:*

actuality: My System
adventfred: AdventRisen
Aleksej: Desktop PC
AllenG: Das Beast
Alleykat: My System
anticrainbo: Euclid
Arrowslinger: Cyberpower Gamer Ultra 6210
AtiViVo: My System
Bacchus: Deathwish
BadCluster: My System
badpilot: My system
bbjsw10: Homemade 1
BigJohn44: Main PC
Brian: 9/15/08 Build
brkbeatjunkie: Green Machine
Campo: First EVER!
Canadish: My System
CaptainBender: AMD
carlstevenson25: My pc
carmen594: My Gaming Rig
CARNAVIS: m2n32-sli deluxe wireless edition
cbrazeau1115: The Templar (Current Project, Check Out The Log)
Chaos: My System
ChewyydaGalka: First AMD build
christhekraut: M2n32 sli deluxe
DannyOcean: DannyO's AMD BE
dayglo98: Main rig
deejaya: My System
deepakev: FireBug
Dimaris: HOMEPC
dkmyirl: heartache
DrSwizz: nothing special
drutort: My System
ej52: PwNaGe 
Falkai: Eris
Fossil: My sexy beast
Fusion1275: The Beast
G-Byte: Pholding PhAntiC
GANDALF21502: GANDALF
ghot: ASUS / AMD
giecsar: X-System 1

GuruBoy: Creeping Death


Gyro: My System

haroldly: game machine
hitoriko: Ganbatte!
IPman: My System

j_syk: compy 2000


jmccaughin: My System


JoeSamo86: The Powa!


kaptain_zero: kaptain_zero's main box


kaputto: My System


kejheb: My little monster


Khelbenpt: Blackstaff


kevkezill: SYSTEM NO FEAR


kranshteun: KIBERNETIC


Lightning Scyth: Base v2 (down again)


Lovejoy: My System


lukex: Unnaturally Aspirated


m2n-slideluxe: My System

Mack-: The Rig
Marco76: AMD Forever

mj14878: Still kickin


mr-Charles: my= BLK-Bx


MrDaniels: DasPuter


MW041443: Night Owl


N2Gaming: Black n Blue Baby


namtlade: My home comp


Nellys197: DMZ Rig 1


NickNack5050: First and Current Build


Nictron84: Lord Yabu


nielsenj: MCE


NightHawK360: M2N-SLIexual ^_^


Noizejunk: Specs


NormanD: Gaming Rig


l No l FeaR l: August 2007


NTTD: BigRed


Nungwiman: My rig


onebums sulsa: My System


Osian: Ugly Darlec


otaku ex: nForce 590


overkillvidz:ASUS IV


PeNeTrAtOrX: My System

porcubunny: Porcubunny's stuff

princip: Lenin

pswfps: My Machine

pulse223: M2N System


RagingInferno: My Sytem


RadioKies{~}: RadioTower


raizen91: 


Raji8: Old System


Reagan: Redshift


Rusky1: WooJoo


Satair: My System

scott31337: My Beast
Shift.: six|speed

Skaoiboy: The Beast


Slink: Sentry


slinky123: Other PC

Sordrak: My System

spaceballsrules: Judas

SchiTzo: My System

Supergroover: Kermit


Tardious: WoooosH


tazz63: tazz's build


The Fryer: My P.O.S.


TheFoister: My Rig


TheMainJam: Blade


TheReaper521: Reaper


TheSandman: I'm Back

TheSkylar404: ???????

thewebmaster179: TWM-570A "Redeemer" (Gundam SEED codename )


Tjingsted: Lite Machine


topdog: My Rig


Tsunami Dream: Tsunami


tyler.koyl: Main


uss: My System


uweFR: Uwes Rig


W.O.T.: My System


Wasting Away: smokin' that purple


Wask: My System


wallyworld96: My Technical Romance (MTR)


whiten: Home grown


Woltereck: my rig


XDRM: Aerocool ExtremeEngine 3T (Black)


Xizorkun: xizorkun1


XxBeNigNxX: My Baby


xXKeyboardKowBoyXx: L2 Cache


XxG3nexX: Waste-O-Money


y-Raz: My System


Zak McKracken: My first Computer


Zdenislav: MojPC


ZerotoHero: Edit Pc

*Retired M2N User Roster:*


g94: Space Heater


The Master Chief: M2N Dead Board!











OSDCrusher M2N-EPcG

AmD: Former m2n delux mobo owner (Active Member)
v8killaz: M2N321 SLI Deluxe
Simfreak47:Kemiklz
purpleannex: Purpleannex
*Non M2N User Roster:*

Vermillion
Due to unforeseen circumstances and reasons unannounced to me CorryBasler will no longer be managing This Thread. As always I'm sad to see a member go.







As of November 20th 2008 I'm offered the Opportunity to be the new Leader of this thread and will do my best to keep every club member current. Additionally I will add new members to our roster upon request. I have a couple of ideas already planned for this club. With a little luck and help from our members, I'm sure this will remain an enjoyable club for some time to come. Extended thank you to *The Duke* for making this possible.









Work in progress

Quote tmj: Now, as far as learning what the values are for the settings on "Auto," I use two programs (they perform identically): A64 Tweaker and MemSet.

A64 Tweaker is an old standby for K8s; I don't know, however, if it works on anything later than S939. MemSet, on the other hand, is almost universally-compatible.







K10stat

&w=100 (This is percent, substitute the 100 for any number from 1-100)
&h=600 (This is pixel height, substitute the 600 for any number from 1-whatever, but be reasonable)
&gid=0 (This is the sheet number, substitute the 0 for any sheet number)
&single=true (This will display a single sheet)


----------



## Slinkey123

hey i have a ASUS m2n32-sli deluxe in my 2nd PC its a shame its just broke







gonna go get it replaced in a few days...

Do you know if they still make them??


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slinkey123* 
hey i have a ASUS m2n32-sli deluxe in my 2nd PC its a shame its just broke







gonna go get it replaced in a few days...

Do you know if they still make them??

I just got my M2N32-SLI in Early June 2008 so i think they should make them still! They still on Newegg!


----------



## Slinkey123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
I just got my M2N32-SLI in Early June 2008 so i think they should make them still! They still on Newegg!

Ok cool that means i can get a straight swap from my retailer. if they didnt make it anymore i would have to get a RMA from ASUS which would take ages lol


----------



## namtlade

Sweet, I'm here









It's a great board, I'd overclock my cpu further if I had a better heatsink too. That 4400+ at 3.25ghz is insane btw. What vcore is that on?


----------



## Slinkey123

yeah id like to know that vcore too


----------



## default501x

lol 3.25 ghz on a 4400 nice

i got myself a m2n32-sli deluxe and i love it. overclocked well on chips that could actually overclock, not so well on the present *glares at 6400+*

still love the board.


----------



## Exospaciac

This board is awesome.
Has anyone had any experience using AM2+ processors on this board?


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namtlade* 
Sweet, I'm here









It's a great board, I'd overclock my cpu further if I had a better heatsink too. That 4400+ at 3.25ghz is insane btw. What vcore is that on?

I got it to a sweet 3.31 GHz but its not Prime95 Stable on any Voltages! At 3.27 GHz i was runing a 1.5v then droped to 1.4 and its still Prime95 Stable! Going to go lower someday when i get the time!


----------



## superk

I used to have one of these boards. Got a 5600+ windsor up to 3.4 benching and 3.3 stable daily with max temps 56 full load.

This board is an insane AMD OC'er


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superk* 
I used to have one of these boards. Got a 5600+ windsor up to 3.4 benching and 3.3 stable daily with max temps 56 full load.

This board is an insane AMD OC'er

I know! I think i got the Fastest AMD 4400+ on this board!


----------



## The Master Chief

Hey I have an m2n-sli! Add me!


----------



## Guruboy

Proud M2N-SLI Deluxe owner since Summer 2006. First motherboard I ever bought and still chugging along. I think I scratched a screwdriver along it one time by accident. Most dependable piece of hardware I've ever owned. I don't know if I can ever let it go *sniff*.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guruboy* 
Proud M2N-SLI Deluxe owner since Summer 2006. First motherboard I ever bought and still chugging along. I think I scratched a screwdriver along it one time by accident. Most dependable piece of hardware I've ever owned. I don't know if I can ever let it go *sniff*.

Ive only had my M2N32-SLI for 2 months but its still a great board!


----------



## The Master Chief

The M2N-SLI was the first mobo I ever touched, it sparked my computer interest, I love it. HA wooo!


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Master Chief* 
The M2N-SLI was the first mobo I ever touched, it sparked my computer interest, I love it. HA wooo!

My MoBo was the first "REAL" Mobo i ever owned and used! Ive always had Dell, HP, Compaq, ect. PC's and i finally Built my own PC and its the MoBo i used!


----------



## noobdown

how rude









should you make people verfy it with a cpu-z screen shot?


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobdown* 
how rude









should you make people verfy it with a cpu-z screen shot?

Not reqired but would be nice!


----------



## Slinkey123

Hey man u didnt add me to the list lol. i will be getting it replaced soon.

Heres a picture of it in my 2nd PC when it worked lol


----------



## xtcrulez

I was wondering if anyone here had the heat pipe assembly from this board that they dont want anymore.....i modified mine for watercooling and now i need to RMA the board...i know its a longshot , but i gotta try.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slinkey123* 
Hey man u didnt add me to the list lol. i will be getting it replaced soon.

Heres a picture of it in my 2nd PC when it worked lol


















Sorry forgot to add you!


----------



## CorryBasler

Ok the Sig Tags are posted!


----------



## llChaosll

Sup all, I have the M2N32SLI DX on my current Phenom 9850BE.


----------



## CorryBasler

Ok your added Chaos!


----------



## CorryBasler

Can't wait for the AMD 6000+ i ordered from Newegg today! It even included a free copy of GRID!


----------



## CorryBasler

My AMD 6000+ is suppost to get here tomarow! Can't Wait!


----------



## CorryBasler

Ok i got my 6000+ and its runing 3.45Ghz no prblem even with the stock cooler and stock voltage! 2k increase in 3DMark06 from my old 4400+!


----------



## TheSkylar404

Just got mine, It is the best money I have ever spent. Can wait to get better cooler so I can really start to use it


----------



## CorryBasler

Ok the list is updated!


----------



## TheSkylar404

I can get my 4000+ plus up to 3.1 but it get up to 61 *c on idle, cant even load winodws. Needs a better cooler but So far after 3 days I am really loving this board


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

M2N32-SLi Deluxe Wi-Fi Edition owner here









I love this Board....sing me up to the club please


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX* 
M2N32-SLi Deluxe Wi-Fi Edition owner here









I love this Board....sing me up to the club please









Ok your added! Glad to see you love this amazing board!


----------



## jmccaughin

I have this board. Can I be on the list??? Its a m2n32sli deluxe wireless


----------



## Lightning_Scythe

same as above. running strong for 2 years


----------



## pulse223

can you add me? M2N-SLI Deluxe with x2 3200+ on my second pc


----------



## carman594

can i join? I got my 5600+ to 3.2. It is 24/7 stable. Love this board!


----------



## PcG_AmD

I wanna join!,i have mine







,iÂ´d be proud to be in!


----------



## PcG_AmD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exospaciac*


This board is awesome.
Has anyone had any experience using AM2+ processors on this board?


Me,i have a phenom 9500 and i love it it works really good,love the board,t has everything i need and iÂ´m trying in cf in a month with two gtÂ´s for a great price


----------



## CorryBasler

So many new members at once this is great!


----------



## CorryBasler

Sorry new members i got to go to bed, will add you tomarrow afternoon after school!


----------



## NickNack5050

Hey all, I love my M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless! Sign me up!


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PcG_AmD* 
Me,i have a phenom 9500 and i love it it works really good,love the board,t has everything i need and iÂ´m trying in cf in a month with two gtÂ´s for a great price









Hey also its called SLI with two nvidia cards










EDIT: Also the list is updated!


----------



## Osian

I have a m2n sli with a amd 4000x2 at 2.5ghz and want help oc it more please


----------



## The Master Chief

Mine just took a crap on me, RMAing to get another M2N-SLI


----------



## Slinkey123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Master Chief* 
Mine just took a crap on me, RMAing to get another M2N-SLI

Hey does yours just turn on then off? I sent my m2n32-sli off for repair or replacement like 2-3 weeks ago, still havnt got it back


----------



## The Master Chief

No, one day it just wouldn't turn on at all. I know it's the mobo.


----------



## CorryBasler

Ok list updated, Osian and The Master Chief welcome to the club!


----------



## The Master Chief

Wasn't I already on it, like a long time ago? lol


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Master Chief* 
Wasn't I already on it, like a long time ago? lol

Yes proboly just didn't see it!


----------



## The Master Chief

Yea I am #4 and number 18


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Master Chief* 
Yea I am #4 and number 18

OK its right now! didn't see you at #4!


----------



## The Master Chief

O yea, I was one of the first dude, how could you forget!!! lol


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*


O yea, I was one of the first dude, how could you forget!!! lol


I don't get to many members so it should not be that hard to remember the members!


----------



## Lightning_Scythe

so sain i jus noticed...

has any1 tried running ram higher than ddr2-800 on their boards?


----------



## Osian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lightning_Scythe*


so sain i jus noticed...

has any1 tried running ram higher than ddr2-800 on their boards?


800 is the max i can get it to run


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lightning_Scythe* 
so sain i jus noticed...

has any1 tried running ram higher than ddr2-800 on their boards?

I think 800MHz is the Max Limit but my OCZ Platnium Edtion 800MHz RAM OC'ed to 511.3( 1022.6 Effective) today and its probly still got more in it i just stoped there!


----------



## Lightning_Scythe

so i think i maay have another prob

see here

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/37...ml#post4479306


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lightning_Scythe* 
so i think i maay have another prob

see here

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/37...ml#post4479306

WOW thats odd!


----------



## CorryBasler

I also noticed you got 2 of the Sig Tags i made Lightnign the M2N32-SLI and the AM2/AM2+ Club ones were both made by me!


----------



## noobdown

why not put the cpu and clock speed by each user name for refference?


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


why not put the cpu and clock speed by each user name for refference?


Thats a good idea, Ill think about it and get back with you sometime!


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya guys,

Well here I am. I am not new to computers as I have been playing with them for about 13 years now. I mostly had amd's and ati. Now I just bought a m2n-sli yesterday. I have want'd to try out the gforce cards with sli and now is my chance.







BUT, I am pretty sure I am going to be going back to get my money and the the 32 version in a day or so and it is only $40 more but at a different pc store.

I gots a 5000be come coming from Ontario so I'll be set. I have a A64 3200 single right now and I am sooooo looking forward to my BE. I just spent the past three days reading, reviewing and reading so many pages my I dream of computer parts. The research was for asus and gforce mobo/cards as I had already done my asus/ati searching. But cost wise it will save me a bit. I am going to have to use my hd2600 pro for a month until I can get a 8800gt 512 in October.

Well enough for now. I hope we can chat more at another time and I am really hoping for some help with ocing this mobo/cpu combo as I have very little experience with overclocking. Any help would be GREAT







and I mail can be sent to gbyte48 at gmail.com. Glad to be here amongst those with more experience that I have.

G-Byte

ps: forgot to say that I got an Antec 900 to hold it all.


----------



## CorryBasler

Ill add you when you get your new board!


----------



## mksteez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


I think 800MHz is the Max Limit but my OCZ Platnium Edtion 800MHz RAM OC'ed to 511.3( 1022.6 Effective) today and its probly still got more in it i just stoped there!


How did you manage to OC ur memory? sorry im kinda new to overclocking.


----------



## fusion1275

Just finishing up on building my new rig. Always been Asus and always been AMD.

Add me to ya list









If you want proof or just being nosey and want to see the new rig in all its glory give me a "Hell Yeah Bruva" and I will upload some nice pics for you

Peace out

-=Fusion1275=-


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fusion1275*


Just finishing up on building my new rig. Always been Asus and always been AMD.

Add me to ya list









If you want proof or just being nosey and want to see the new rig in all its glory give me a "Hell Yeah Bruva" and I will upload some nice pics for you

Peace out

-=Fusion1275=-


Ok your added to the list! If you got Pics id love to see them! Please Upload!


----------



## CorryBasler

Ok both are added to the list!


----------



## topdog

Sign me up too, I just love the M2N32 SLI Deluxe


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *topdog* 
Sign me up too, I just love the M2N32 SLI Deluxe

Ok welcome to the club!


----------



## fusion1275

Pics as requested....

Attachment 82156

Attachment 82157

Attachment 82158

Attachment 82159

Attachment 82160

PSU is on its way. Here is the log sheet:

ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe/Wireless Edition 
Thermalright 120 eXtreme 
Skythe S-FLEX 120mm fan 
Coolermaster Cosmos S Case
2X Novatech GeForce 8800 GT 512MB Alpha
Corsair Dominator 2 x 2GB 4GB 1066MHZ XMS2 8500 DDR2
Akasa 3.5" Slot Card Reader
4x SATA UV cables
AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition Quad-Core Processor 
3x SilenX Fan Ixtrema Pro 14dBA 120x120x25 72CFM Blue LED (IXP-74-14B)

*1000W Be quiet Dark Power Pro - On Order
2x Samsung Spin Point F1 SATAII NCQ 500GB 16Mb Cache Hard Drive <9.0ms 7200rpm - On Order*


----------



## fusion1275

Once I get it all up and running and settled in I will start looking at a watercooling system for it. But 1 thing at a time


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fusion1275* 
Pics as requested....

Attachment 82156

Attachment 82157

Attachment 82158

Attachment 82159

Attachment 82160

PSU is on its way. Here is the log sheet:

ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe/Wireless Edition
Thermalright 120 eXtreme
Skythe S-FLEX 120mm fan
Coolermaster Cosmos S Case
2X Novatech GeForce 8800 GT 512MB Alpha
Corsair Dominator 2 x 2GB 4GB 1066MHZ XMS2 8500 DDR2
Akasa 3.5" Slot Card Reader
4x SATA UV cables
AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition Quad-Core Processor
3x SilenX Fan Ixtrema Pro 14dBA 120x120x25 72CFM Blue LED (IXP-74-14B)

*1000W Be quiet Dark Power Pro - On Order
2x Samsung Spin Point F1 SATAII NCQ 500GB 16Mb Cache Hard Drive <9.0ms 7200rpm - On Order*

That looks like a sweet build!


----------



## fusion1275

Thanks, its taking shape slowly but surely.


----------



## G-Byte

fusion. kinda funny the way that mobo looks so lonely in the case


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
fusion. kinda funny the way that mobo looks so lonely in the case

yeah


----------



## The Master Chief

Mine knows that feeling all to well as well.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*


Mine knows that feeling all to well as well.


LOL


----------



## smokysmoke

Meh... i had the M2N-E SLI mobo, not the greatest.... i had a 4800+ tho and OC'd the **** outa it then sold it..lol now i got Gigabyte 780g witch i recommend! and Phenom!


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokysmoke* 
Meh... i had the M2N-E SLI mobo, not the greatest.... i had a 4800+ tho and OC'd the **** outa it then sold it..lol now i got Gigabyte 780g witch i recommend! and Phenom!

Thats cool!


----------



## Ibrahim83

hi all

I have m2n32-sli Deluxe with phenom 9850 BE and 4GB OCZ Platnium 1066
but the ram not work on 1066 just work on 800 ,, And i set the Memory from bios
1066 ,, 5-5-5-15 2T and volt 2.1 but dosnt work .. and Show blue screen .
plz help

i dont speak english good sorry .


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ibrahim83*


hi all

I have m2n32-sli Deluxe with phenom 9850 BE and 4GB OCZ Platnium 1066 
but the ram not work on 1066 just work on 800 ,, And i set the Memory from bios 
1066 ,, 5-5-5-15 2T and volt 2.1 but dosnt work .. and Show blue screen .
plz help

i dont speak english good sorry .


Give it more Volts! Ive saw that problem with alot of 1066 RAM only runing at 800MHz! Give it like 2.15 or 2.2V! Im runing my 800MHz RAM at 1018 MHz with 2.15v and its really fast!

Also welcome to the club!


----------



## kajjeb

Hey, put me in too. Got the M2N-SLI Deluxe. Works out pretty good. And a quick question, anyone using any of the utilities provided by ASUS(Cool and quiet, Qfan, AI NOS, AI booster,etc)?


----------



## The Master Chief

Q fan, Cool n Quiet are actually AMD utilities. The Pc probe is an Asus thing, some peoples doesn't work that well, mine is dead on.


----------



## kajjeb

k thx...btw, are you actually gonna put me in this club or...?


----------



## Shift.

Put me on there !!!


----------



## Ibrahim83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Give it more Volts! Ive saw that problem with alot of 1066 RAM only runing at 800MHz! Give it like 2.15 or 2.2V! Im runing my 800MHz RAM at 1018 MHz with 2.15v and its really fast!

Also welcome to the club!



ok bro..
i will do it

my mobo work on 2101 bios ... Is this good or not

thx bro..


----------



## CorryBasler

Ok ive neen bussy the last day but you two are both in the CLUB!


----------



## kajjeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Hey all you M2N-SLI and M2N32-SLI members join the club!

23.)kejheb


Wow, you've destroyed my name hahahaha


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kajjeb*


Wow, you've destroyed my name hahahaha


WOW i did i will get that fixed!


----------



## G-Byte

Ok then,

Up and running right now. Sig mostly done too.

AMD x2 5000 BE (2.8 for now) 200x14 which is 2.8 and I thought that this Black was 2.6!?!?
m2n-sli (gonna upgrade to the deluxe or 32 version in a few months.
Radeon 2400 Pro (512)
Kingston 6400/800 (2x1024) stock
Seagate Sata 2's 160/400/500
Coolmaster Extreme 500
Samsung 2253lw
Antec 900
Logitech X-530
XP sp3
Zalman 9500 am2 (no fanmate)

Right now I am still installing my programs so not much for ocing and I don't know how much I want/should push this system, brand new so some burning in needs to be done I think. I've run a few stress testers and my temps are about 30/43 C. I need something more and I am getting 3dmark06 basic and I'll run that later on.

I've got some more reading to do for what is right for this system and I did make a few pics whilst I was putting it together and I'll add in cpu-z pics too. Great to have a x2 finally and I am looking forward to what it can do. I think my mobo is going to be the holdout for me but it was a good price.

G-Byte


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Ok then,

Up and running right now. Sig mostly done too.

AMD x2 5000 BE (2.8 for now) 200x14 which is 2.8 and I thought that this Black was 2.6!?!?
m2n-sli (gonna upgrade to the deluxe or 32 version in a few months.
Radeon 2400 Pro (512)
Kingston 6400/800 (2x1024) stock
Seagate Sata 2's 160/400/500
Coolmaster Extreme 500
Samsung 2253lw
Antec 900
Logitech X-530
XP sp3
Zalman 9500 am2 (no fanmate)

Right now I am still installing my programs so not much for ocing and I don't know how much I want/should push this system, brand new so some burning in needs to be done I think. I've run a few stress testers and my temps are about 30/43 C. I need something more and I am getting 3dmark06 basic and I'll run that later on.

I've got some more reading to do for what is right for this system and I did make a few pics whilst I was putting it together and I'll add in cpu-z pics too. Great to have a x2 finally and I am looking forward to what it can do. I think my mobo is going to be the holdout for me but it was a good price.

G-Byte


Looks like a nice build but why such a crappy Video Card? And its ATI in an SLI board? I mean the 8800GT Dual Slots are like $100 these days and they are kick butt cards! And work in SLI with your board!


----------



## The Master Chief

Ya pretty much, Corry is right, when my M2N-SLI comes back from RMA, I might pick up some used 8800gt's on here.


----------



## G-Byte

Hey guys,

Ya I know it is not the best but it is what I can afford right now. I do plan on getting a gforce card asap. I don't know what I want first...better mobo or the gf.

I got $1k for my 50th bday from my family and after going on a spending spree I came up short for the card. I was thinking of upgrading to the deluxe version of this mobo but... When I get my gst for the past 2 1/2 years then the mobo/video is going to get better. I was checking out all the evga 8800/9800 cards and it is hard to choose. I game but not at high resolution but I would like higher settings. Right now I do 1400/900 and it is not all that bad.


----------



## The Master Chief

Its all good then! If your happy, thats what matters.


----------



## robbo2

Hey everyone! 
Just a quick question i own a m2n-sli board an in the bios it only lets me up my cpu voltage to 1.2? anyway around this


----------



## The Master Chief

Unfortunately I set mine to auto because I couldn't figure out how to set it manually.


----------



## G-Byte

Hey Corry and Chief,

Well the price where you are might be that but here in Alberta Canada they are more costly. I got two stores that I watch for prices and the best that I can get for an 8800gt is 159 for the regular and 10 more for the superclock'd version. For right now what I have will work but when I get my gst rebate you can be sure that I'll be going for the 88gt. The 512 SC costs $168 and the deluxe version of our mobos is 140. I am looking at the am2+ boards so that I can keep my BE and upgrade to a Phenom whenever.

G-Byte


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Hey Corry and Chief,

Well the price where you are might be that but here in Alberta Canada they are more costly. I got two stores that I watch for prices and the best that I can get for an 8800gt is 159 for the regular and 10 more for the superclock'd version. For right now what I have will work but when I get my gst rebate you can be sure that I'll be going for the 88gt. The 512 SC costs $168 and the deluxe version of our mobos is 140. I am looking at the am2+ boards so that I can keep my BE and upgrade to a Phenom whenever.

G-Byte


If you board is like mine it will support the Phenoms in the AM2 socket with the newer BIOS!


----------



## G-Byte

Well guys (&gals),

So it has been lots of fun trying to get over 3Ghz with my combo. And I am not going to worry anymore about it. Come Thursday afternoon I'll have the deluxe mobo up and running, and I hope that I don't really have to reinstall xp...but if I have to.

I have had Orthos run 8-10 hours if I keep the cpu below 3Ghz anything over errors out right quick like. Maybe the ram is too high and voltages are something missing from the sli version. I can't post with 2t timings other than stock. I've tried [email protected] 5x and Orthos gives me trouble at about 4 hours blending. Ditto with anthing more than what I got now for 13x. I get beepcodes, 2long 1 short ??? going with 16x and my mem 1/2t. It's a good thing that the cmos pin is so handy







. I cannot tell you "everything" I've tried cause I got a short-term ram problem of my own.

I got a solid 11hours of Orthos with a 4xht, 13mulit and 225 bus speed. HT is 902, mem is 419 of 555 18 24 and this is the Kingston value ram. I haven't done anything with ddr2 before so I have no clue but I am going to have to reread the ocing stickys again, and again...memory and age sucks...

And I did take two snaps with my Pearl and cpu/mem screenys for you to view.

Mmmm I know that I had more that I want'd tell you for info but I'm not scanning too good this a.m. so I'll be very very sure to write down my processing when I get the new board. It costs 140 plus I am going to get a evga 9600gt, and eat a few extra boxes of Kraft Dinner through the month. Mushkin ram next month or so then maybe another 9600...been reading about them for the past week or so and they seem to sli pretty good compared to the 8800gt which the cheapest evga I can find is 170+. The 96gt will do me good for sometime to come and is waaay better than what I got now.

So pics now then bye bye and have a great day.

half done









1st cable management try (not very good but...)









cpuz and mem (2931 13 225 4)


----------



## G-Byte

Oh man,

Decisions and more so. A great store here has 96/88's ($131/167) on sale. Plus the deluxe and 32 (139/177) version of our boards. Now I can eat more KD October by grabbing up an 8800gt and the high end board. Or get the good board and a 9600gt which I think is the better deal as I can always grab another 96 for sli. Whatcha think?!? Somewhere between $260 and $344.


----------



## Gyro

Hey there! sign me up please.

plus I have a question,in the bios I have two settings for cpu voltage
1: cpu voltage (1.1v-1.5v) ect
2:vcore 1.24 or ignore

So what I'm wondering is what does the ignore function do?

thaks Gyro


----------



## almighty15

Just got my M2N-SLI Deluxe today and i have a problem, after a clean fresh install of Vista x64 i have horrible mouse input lag when navigating the desktop or playing games and havent got a clue what it is. Im using all the lastest drivers for everything.

Also i have heard this board is crap for OC'ing, whats everyones experiences with it?

Also i have a SATA HDD but my DVD is IDE, how do i set them up?

Do i have the sata HDD in the sata 1 port and the DVD drive in the primary IDE?? Do i set the DVD drive to slave?? or will it be ok on master??


----------



## N2Gaming

I just got my Brand New m2m32 sli delux wifi and right off the batt I think I'm having issues that I can't seem to figure out just yet. I will list the issues in order of happenings

1: I installed the cpu/hsf/ram basically just put the system together and during the first boot after loading os I noticed my cpu spd @ 2.6 with all bios settings on Auto.

2: So I enter bios, change a lot of things to get CPU @ stock 2.8 but the system gets very unstable, lagging, BSOD'n and failling P95. CPU temps average 42 in PCP II under load @ 2.8 200 fsb x14 I have enabled sli ready ram and set to 1T Maybe that's the problem. I will try some more things and get back to ya w/findings.









Oh yeah factory Bios otb is 1903 no changes yet. I like to try and make it run on factory bios before I change bios. This is because I'm afraid that I might create more problems before I figure out the ones I already have:swearing:


----------



## N2Gaming

ok it was an easy fix. I changed 1T to 2T. Bummer cause OCZ SLI Ready Ram claims to run @ 1T. oh well @ 3.0 now with ram @ 376.8 cpu/8. I'll try to hit stable @ 3.2 cpu/8 401 next. I'm Keepin My fingers crossed ><... I'll post resluts shortly...


----------



## N2Gaming

So far Stable at 3.2 . Using stock cpu/ram voltages, fsb 200 and changed multi from 14 to 16 and it runs good. no lock up's, glithches, video or sound problems so far. I did notice in Crysis that I had to reboot the system after running P95 and PCP II. So what is it with this m2n club. Is there a link or is this it?


----------



## CorryBasler

Thats great!


----------



## N2Gaming

Yeah tell me about it. Nice case by the way, anteck twelve hundred I got the 900 and now wish I had got the 1200. oh well 100 buck for case or ram? Hmmmm ram was better choice for me. I like the removeable fan filters. I called antec to see if the fan cage would work in a 900 and the tech support guy said no. So I think I'll have to try it for my self to find out at a local store that has both on display. maybe Fry's or Central Computer. Thanks


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


So far Stable at 3.2 . Using stock cpu/ram voltages, fsb 200 and changed multi from 14 to 16 and it runs good. no lock up's, glithches, video or sound problems so far. I did notice in Crysis that I had to reboot the system after funning P95 and PCP II. So what is it with this m2n club. Is there a link or is this it?










Hiya N2,

I have high hopes for my 5kbe and this mobo. I have a simple sli right now and am running at 3010 ([email protected]) but come tomorrow (x's fingers) I can get the 32 wifi myself.

Isee by the posts you did two in a row some 23 hour apart? Does that mean you had a stable test in most of this time? That is good. I am new here myself but I have been viewing/reading about Ocing for a few years, didn't have much of a system to oc but now I do.

I am not going to do much with this setup but I will be stressing my ugrades. Good luck...

G-Byte


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks. Yeah I hope my m2n32 system stays with me for a while before dying or just becoming a dino soar. My dfi system still good after 3years not to shabby... of course it was never overclocked so no real reason for it to die.







Like you I bought the easiest overclocking parts avail for price and of course. Been with AMD Since I started building my own rigs 8+ years now. I'm curriouse, I have not wanted to validate my system oc's for fear of jeapordizing warranty's... will it void warranty on cpu by validating spd's?


----------



## CorryBasler

Im going to get an EVGA 790i and get an Intel Proccessor as soon as i get a job and more money for my PC! But this M2N32-SLI has been amazing for me!


----------



## G-Byte

Naaa N2. These mobos and cpus were made for overclocking and then there is the fact that how would amd/asus "know" who you are.

My 1st build was a P1 75 in 2001 (I made sure to stay away from the P60) then all the rest were AMD. 1st a xp2200, 2nd skt939 a64 3200 and now onwards to an am2. Between my own builds I have done a dozen or so over the past year and 1/2 for others all were am2s. I knew some of them were not need'd for power but were actually cheaper then a skt754 would have been and whenever, 4-5 years, they can upgrade (if you can find am2's easily then.

For me I chose the m2n32-sli for the Phenom option whenever I need it so other than better ram or more drives I am good to go for a year or so. I really have been looking at them Seagate 1T, I can get one for $138 CAN here and then it would allow me to sell my 400 & 500 sata 2's and I'll keep the fast 160 I got for my boot drive. But whatever I need will have to wait for a few months. I have been a loyal ATI buyer for most of the time but cause of costs and availability I went with a nforce mobo this time. Now come tomorrow I get the xxx32 mobo and a nice evga 9600gt...can't wait...should check my bank now.

I gotta move by the end of October and finally into my own place again after renting out bedrooms from various friends over the past 4 year. It is going to be so cool having my bedroom and entertainment (pc/tv) area in different rooms









G-Byte


----------



## N2Gaming

As far as video cards, I don't care much on the the maker as much as I do compatibiliy issues and good drivers. The first system that I ever built to be rock solid was the dfi nf4 sli dr it had nvidia chipset so I used nvidia video card thinking that the system would be more stable useing same manufacturer. At that time Nvidia was the buzz word hype on the street and I've stuck with em ever since. I use to have a voodoo 3 3000 agp by 3dfx before they sold out to nvidia and the card was pretty good back then and I really liked 3dfx. I have a theory, amd & Nvidia =







Intel + ATI =







amd & ATI +







Intel + Nvidia +







You know a funny thing about pricing pc parts. you can get a 40 gig hdd ide for the same price about 3-5 years ago. the bigger they get the better the price per gb. out of curiosity if you don't mind me asking. How much did you pay for your m2n32??? I paid 199.99 at tiger. I know it's to much but I saw that a lot of retailers were no longer selling them as it is the end of the production for those boards from what I gather. I got it for the SLI PCIe x16 x2 mode and wifi. Do you know if this board supports PCIe 2.0 or just PCIe 1.0 Makes a difference when I go to upgrade.


----------



## G-Byte

Ya August it was priced at $195 but a last week I managed to get it for 177 even. Good price at last. This is what convinced me to get it instead of the deluxe version. Either the deluxe and a 8800gt or the xxx32-sli and a 9600gt.

We got some good deals and prices here in Edmonton from a couple of stores but I had to get my BE from Infonec dot come cause I could not find it in town here and I really wanted one badly. It cost me $105 including shipping from Ontario.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Ya August it was priced at $195 but a last week I managed to get it for 177 even. Good price at last. This is what convinced me to get it instead of the deluxe version. Either the deluxe and a 8800gt or the xxx32-sli and a 9600gt.

We got some good deals and prices here in Edmonton from a couple of stores but I had to get my BE from Infonec dot come cause I could not find it in town here and I really wanted one badly. It cost me $105 including shipping from Ontario.


I bought my M2N32-SLI for $179.99 ON newegg.com in early june 2008!


----------



## N2Gaming

you ever shop zipzoomfly.com they have pretty good deals at times. I like them but they are in cali like me so I have to pay sales tax w/them. I almost clicked on a purchase for 169.99 but decided to call and confirm availability the following day. when I called to confirm the sales rep had none at his location but took my name and # yada yda yda and was going to check other wherehouse and get back to me. never heard back so I paid tiger before they sold out. plus tiger has really good Cust Srvc.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


you ever shop zipzoomfly.com they have pretty good deals at times. I like them but they are in cali like me so I have to pay sales tax w/them. I almost clicked on a purchase for 169.99 but decided to call and confirm availability the following day. when I called to confirm the sales rep had none at his location but took my name and # yada yda yda and was going to check other wherehouse and get back to me. never heard back so I paid tiger before they sold out. plus tiger has really good Cust Srvc.


Tigerdirect.com has really good prices on most items! I love NewEgg.com though!


----------



## N2Gaming

yeah new egg pretty good another cali etailer so I pay tax w/em as well. I like there review area. Can't always trust reviews and that's why we have Good ol Forums. Like this one


----------



## N2Gaming

anyone following this. http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...rig-not-3.html


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


anyone following this. http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...rig-not-3.html


Nope never saw that thread!


----------



## N2Gaming

I trying to find the suite case link he is building really cool.


----------



## N2Gaming

Ah ha. here it is. check it out man really cool. gives me idea's http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...elligence.html


----------



## CorryBasler

I will have to check it out!


----------



## Gyro

results of my 1st attempt at oc :http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=424647

got this far with just bus speed increases and a little of bit cpu volts, not even breaking a sweat yet.

stressed with orthos for hours
3dmark06-10664

thoughts or suggestions like lower multi, higher bus, ect..

specs: x2 5000 windsor 90nm w/hyper tx2 cooler @3003MHz -1.312v(1.25v stock)30c idle-46c load
M2N32-sli Deluxe
4x1gb oczddr2p800 pc-6400 dual channel x2 @858 @4-4-4-15 [email protected](4-5-4-15 [email protected] stock)
bfg 8800gt oc2 @675core-975ram (stock) w/ accelero twin turbo cooler
cm extreme 600w psu

thanks Gyro


----------



## DaisukeJP

Ok guys..

i'm going to order a M2N-SLI board..
not the deluxe one..
can it still clock my AMD 5200+ and 5600+ to 3.2Ghz
with Artic Freezer 7 Pro aircooler?


----------



## N2Gaming

good question? answer I don't know from experiance but as they say with any over clock sometimes it's just luck of the draw with the type of ram and cpu you get working together. I personally would not Know because I am reaching 3.2 on an unlocked cpu I would think that you can with a little patience and perseverance. I know it's not the answere you're looking for but one mans overclock might not be the same as yours with identical harware. good luck with what ever you chose to do. let us know if you get the board and how it works out for you. I'm sure some one here will have a better answer for you. Cheers with Rootbeeers


----------



## CorryBasler

Yeah its just the luck of the draw! Like me i got my 4400+ to 3.27GHz Stable and the 6000+ to 3.64Ghz Stable but most people only get to like 2.8Ghz on the 4400+ and 3.3 or so on the 6000+!


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey Corry. that's a Pretty good overclock.







I had to low level and reload today on a two day old clean install becuase of either a hacker or virus. :swearing: It's all good cause my system loaded os without any hickup's while overclocked at 3.2. I'm impressed with it so far.







Do you know if it makes a difference if the the heatsink footprint is not as big as the cpu's footprint? This Zalman 9700 is a little smaller then the cpu and I'm wondering if it could cause heat related issues?


----------



## FireMarshallBill

I tried to get a good OC on mine but I could not raise the voltage higher than it already was... 1.35V is the max. Could I be missing something?


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FireMarshallBill*


I tried to get a good OC on mine but I could not raise the voltage higher than it already was... 1.35V is the max. Could I be missing something?


Ive never used that board but its proulaly the max voltage of the board! Like mine is 1.565v so yours is lower as it is a lower board!


----------



## FireMarshallBill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Ive never used that board but its proulaly the max voltage of the board! Like mine is 1.565v so yours is lower as it is a lower board!


BOOO lol thanks anyhow.


----------



## DaisukeJP

woah really? 1.35 is max? :O

then imma put 20-30 euro on it and buy the deluxe version lol


----------



## kevkizill

cant beat the price on the m2n-sli for testing OCing!


----------



## FireMarshallBill

I have been searching the net for a volt mod but have come up with no results. Anyone know of any?


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FireMarshallBill* 
I have been searching the net for a volt mod but have come up with no results. Anyone know of any?

No sorry ive never seen any!


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FireMarshallBill* 
I have been searching the net for a volt mod but have come up with no results. Anyone know of any?

No sorry ive never seen any!


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FireMarshallBill* 
I have been searching the net for a volt mod but have come up with no results. Anyone know of any?

No sorry ive never seen any!


----------



## G-Byte

Hey Corry

Talk about getting some rep...repetition this time lol.

Well I got back from the store and have sitting in front, well beside but... , me the 32 wifi mobo, and another 500G drive (selling my 400), the 9600gt evga and to top it off a brand new LG sata dvd r/w.

Would anyone care to take a guess if I can just swap out the boards w/out reinstalling XP? Or would the change from the m2n-sli 560chipset to the x32-sli wf deluxe's 590 really confuse Windoze? I got GIGS of data to move so I got some time and I'll probably get the better components into the 900 case tomorrow.

Thanks...


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Hey Corry

Talk about getting some rep...repetition this time lol.

Well I got back from the store and have sitting in front, well beside but... , me the 32 wifi mobo, and another 500G drive (selling my 400), the 9600gt evga and to top it off a brand new LG sata dvd r/w.

Would anyone care to take a guess if I can just swap out the boards w/out reinstalling XP? Or would the change from the m2n-sli 560chipset to the x32-sli wf deluxe's 590 really confuse Windoze? I got GIGS of data to move so I got some time and I'll probably get the better components into the 900 case tomorrow.

Thanks...


its a 50/50 chance. *i reccomend you reformat*. if you dont want to reformat, swap the mother boards and if you cant boot to windoew. grab the cd and do a repiar install.


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya noob (funny name for an OldTimer),

What sort of problems do you think I might have if I do it the Easy Way? I just had to do a repair because I was a bit to forceful in deleting some funny files after getting hit with some spyware and to much editing in the reg db. Everything seems ok after installing sp3 and a few others that I had already but we both know that MS's OSs are fun alot of times.

Me I have been building and playing around since wfwg and I think it might go ok and if not I can install again but I just join'd here at almost the same time I put this machine together just 3 weeks ago. I just know how much fun it will be to do it all over again.

Any ballpark ideas would be ok. I got lots to do before I an ready to swap boards so I am not in a hurry. Gotta find all my software again, drivers and whatnot. Maybe this time I will just burn them all to a dvd!!!


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Hey Corry

Talk about getting some rep...repetition this time lol.

Well I got back from the store and have sitting in front, well beside but... , me the 32 wifi mobo, and another 500G drive (selling my 400), the 9600gt evga and to top it off a brand new LG sata dvd r/w.

Would anyone care to take a guess if I can just swap out the boards w/out reinstalling XP? Or would the change from the m2n-sli 560chipset to the x32-sli wf deluxe's 590 really confuse Windoze? I got GIGS of data to move so I got some time and I'll probably get the better components into the 900 case tomorrow.

Thanks...


WOW did you run into a large amount of cash? Also you should reinstall windows it will be easyer then getting all the old drivers and what not out! Infact i just reinstalled today!


----------



## N2Gaming

I returned my m2n sli delux for a m2n32 sli delux wifi and while I was waiting for new board I took the hdd w/xp x64 and put on my dfi nf4 sli dr system and It's what I'm writing this on now. os needed to load new hardward drivers and then it worked ok. also I replaced the 3500+ with opty 180. system runs crysis single player ok if I don't run P95 and other cpu intensive apps. I'm using it right now to write this. I do notice some hickups once in a while. Best to reload but you could probably get by while you download updated drivers and relocate and burn your driver disk. I'm going to reload when I get the time.


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

I just got my M2n-deluxe, and instead of a repaired board they sent a new one back, im stoked to see a stable version of this board. my last one had lots of random issues.

Sign me up.


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya xXkey....

You will like that deluxe board. It ocs pretty good from what I have read. I was gonna go for it but but I have only built like older parts for a modest pc. Now that I have/had the money for a better higher end comp I went for it. It help'd that I got a 50th bday present of a grand though. Gotta love family.


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Hiya xXkey....

You will like that deluxe board. It ocs pretty good from what I have read. I was gonna go for it but but I have only built like older parts for a modest pc. Now that I have/had the money for a better higher end comp I went for it. It help'd that I got a 50th bday present of a grand though. Gotta love family.

I had owned it for over a year, but i rma'd it once and all they did was reset the cmos. that made me so angry. But even though the board was sporadically unstable the times it were stable it was exceptional overclocker.


----------



## Fossil

What about M2N-SLI Deluxe? WHERE IS THE LOVE? :swearing:


----------



## Nellys197

I used to be a big AMD guy back with the Athlon XP Barton core days, then into the FX days. Then I got lost in the Intel drama lately lol. Anyways, I just got a hold of a bunch of gaming rigs with an AMD x2 5000 BE and Asus M2N-SLI. You can add me to the list if you'd like. I'm still waiting for AMD to come back and donkey punch Intel like the good ole Barton/FX days. Speaking of which, not too familiar with the new AMD BIOS these days I don't have much time lately, but I'd like to OC these things if anyone doesn't mind PM'ing me some modest stable 24/7 gaming OC advice I can bump these rigs some







Thanks


----------



## almighty15

Is this mobo AM2+ or not? the Asus webpage says it is but the instructions dont









Available support though a bios update???


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
Is this mobo AM2+ or not? the Asus webpage says it is but the instructions dont









Available support though a bios update???

if it is it will support the am2+ cpus and maybe 1066 ram. you will not get the benifits of the 2600(5200) htt bus. it will run on am2 standards which is 1000(20000htt.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Hiya noob (funny name for an OldTimer),

What sort of problems do you think I might have if I do it the Easy Way? I just had to do a repair because I was a bit to forceful in deleting some funny files after getting hit with some spyware and to much editing in the reg db. Everything seems ok after installing sp3 and a few others that I had already but we both know that MS's OSs are fun alot of times.

Me I have been building and playing around since wfwg and I think it might go ok and if not I can install again but I just join'd here at almost the same time I put this machine together just 3 weeks ago. I just know how much fun it will be to do it all over again.

Any ballpark ideas would be ok. I got lots to do before I an ready to swap boards so I am not in a hurry. Gotta find all my software again, drivers and whatnot. Maybe this time I will just burn them all to a dvd!!!

the system does not load windows, slow proformance due to chipset/drivers conflicts, constant crashing just to name a few.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
Is this mobo AM2+ or not? the Asus webpage says it is but the instructions dont









Available support though a bios update???

Yes most all the AM2 boards with BIOS update support phemnoms but with a 2000 Hypertransport link insead of the 4000 Hypertransport link the AM2+ boards have, so a phenom will not be runing at its fullest potenial in an AM2 board!


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Yes most all the AM2 boards with BIOS update support phemnoms but with a 2000 Hypertransport link insead of the 4000 Hypertransport link the AM2+ boards have, so a phenom will not be runing at its fullest potenial in an AM2 board!


But asus list it as being AM2+









http://uk.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=621

See


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Yes most all the AM2 boards with BIOS update support phemnoms but with a 2000 Hypertransport link insead of the 4000 Hypertransport link the AM2+ boards have, so a phenom will not be runing at its fullest potenial in an AM2 board!


am2+ board run at 2600(5200 efective)htt not 4000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


But asus list it as being AM2+









http://uk.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=621

See










they say they support it. not that it is a am2+ board


----------



## G-Byte

Well now. I am getting ready for a full install right now. Gather the few apps that I need to connect safely then take WEEKS to install all that I use. Maybe not weeks but...

So just strip it all down to base case, spread the parts about my bed, try a bit more better cable management (I like the idea of coiling the sata data cables, neat and cool at the same time). I don't know if I am ready to do serious case cutting right now. I just wanna get the new parts inside and PLAY around a bit.

And I really need to do some dvd burning, I must have between 70 and 80 4.3G folders ready to go and waaay over 100 blanks.

See ya when I get back...

G-Byte


----------



## G-Byte

Well well. It really seems like I spent the last 15 hours on this swap but it was only about 4 hours or so. A total reinstall/format was gonna happen sooner or later so it was sooner.

Check the system out, been some changes and I haven't done much for orthos but it pass's the first 10 minutes.


----------



## Pao

I have an M2N-E.....hahahahaha, I suck.


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya Pao,

That still looks to be a good card for a non-sli. It should oc ok cause of the voltage options. Enjoy playing with it.


----------



## porcubunny

Hi, everybuddy! I wanna join you guys!
(um, any gals here? I like gals!!!)

Please take a look at my specs below. I ordered
the mb, ram, and psu yesterday and it will all be
here while I'm on vacation next week so I can start my build.
Anything I should know about before I start?
(I'm graduating from a Athlon 64 4000+ and ASUS A8N-SLI Premium....
all my other stuff stays in the case)
I will not be going SLI.

I dunno if I will do Windows XP 32 or 64 bit, or go to Vista.
Any comments or suggestions will be appreciated!


----------



## N2Gaming

Well if you plan on using more than 3.5 gb ram then go with 64 bit os. as far as xp or vista. I-da-no. I run xp x64 cause that's what I got before vista was around. I hear that vista uses a lot of ram so it possibly slows system a little if I'm not mistaken. Im sure other users will chime in soon in regards to vista. Xp x64 is basically Server 2003 with xp feel and appeal. Thats what makes it a rock solid os. This is what I understand about the two so far.


----------



## G-Byte

Windoze can only use 3.5gig and any more after that is wasted and even might slow it down. From what I read and remember (got some serious errors in my own ram) this is with the 32bit versions. I was just reading about this here/there/where? that even the ram in your video card is part of the equation, not exactly sure as to how, but it was only a few days ago that I read this, so don't take it as Gospel

N2G: am I sure liking this new board. I got it running [email protected] right now but I haven't done any testing yet. I haven't play'd any games either so I don't know how much better the 96gt is but it is supposed to be waaaaay better. I will have to run FarCry and see.


----------



## N2Gaming

Yeah I stopped at 16 x 200. that was before I brought my ram timing back up from 1T to 2T. maybe I'll try diff fsb and get back w/reults. I like the board a lot as well. I have been able to play crysis. Just ran 3dmark03 with score of 18091. have not tried online yet. I want to get to know the game a little better before I get all fragged up and frustrated online in multiplayer mode. FarCry now that's another game that I like to play. Your system should play it with eazz like the breazz.


----------



## N2Gaming

tried upping fsb. she did not like it at all. I'll have to make other changes for that to be possible. I did like the ram going from 400 to 440 or 480 what ever it was doubled would be ddr880 or ddr960. I'll play with it later when I get more time.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


tried upping fsb. she did not like it at all. I'll have to make other changes for that to be possible. I did like the ram going from 400 to 440 or 480 what ever it was doubled would be ddr880 or ddr960. I'll play with it later when I get more time.


OCZ Makes some killer RAM! My OCZ Platniums are at 1040MHz with 4-4-4-12-2T and stable! Stock was 800Mhz 4-5-4-13-2T so i have a nice OC on the RAM! also! Ive been trying to get it to 1066 but have not succeded yet!


----------



## N2Gaming

nice! yeah I bought the sli ready ram thinking it might be easier to setup and overclock. system will run stock mem timings at 4.4.4.15 1T but I have to loosen em up of course for the overclock I'm running now.


----------



## almighty15

Anyone have any reviews links for the M2N-SLI -Deluxe??


----------



## N2Gaming

you could use the lookup Forum thread jump button at the bottom right corner of the page and go to amd motherboard etc. I just found this and it looks very usefull. http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...-dividers.html and I found that here. http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...explained.html


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


Anyone have any reviews links for the M2N-SLI -Deluxe??


There is very little you can do with any voltages. I just upgraded to the 32-sli cause of that. Had the m2n for less than a month

done edit'd this thing


----------



## N2Gaming

yeah I had the m2n sli delux and the baord went bad my fault but decided to step up to m2n32 sli delux wifi to take full advantage of sli mode


----------



## G-Byte

Hey N2G,

Check me out!!! I went with the easy way, or so I thought. I just did the 16x by 5 and upped my vcore. Finally got an OCCT stable with mix. I was just plain old crossing my fingers when it got to less than 20 minutes, then I was just watching for the exit, good or bad, I had to read the pretty pictures it gave me a few times before I seen the "passed" lol.

Not to bad for 500mhz oc. Sticking at about 35/54c right now


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


Anyone have any reviews links for the M2N-SLI -Deluxe??


Hey almighty,

****...I was reading waaaaay too fast for my own good. I've been reading ALOT of threads and quite a few people are getting good oc's for this board. I was thinking of the plain-jane non-deluxe version which is what I have box'd and ready for sellling now.

Sorry about any confusion


----------



## N2Gaming

I had a 5000 BE but returned it with the m2n sli delux. by the way I was only able to get a stable oc with that system up to 2.8Ghz or so. of course I did not know as much then and could have probably tweeked ram a little to get 3.0Ghz. kinda wish that I didn't return the cpu. Oh well now I have a 5400 BE and it's just as good to me. I just spent about 2 hours trying to get my samsung 40" 1080p tft lcd to work w/my pc what a waiste of time. the tv has a vga port for computer and I was trying to use s-video and componant. almost had it on componant oh well. maybe I'll go get a dvi to vga cable for the tv and see if that helps. I'm trying to see if the games are any good from pc to tv like on ps3 xbox360 etc.









Hey G-Byte carefull with those voltages and temperatures. my core volt is at 1.35 amd ram at 2.1 what is your ram votage at right now.

did you play far cry yet?


----------



## G-Byte

I've been building my dream machine in my head for about 3 years now. I help'd my buddy in Toronto put his together and then I had to settle for a skt 939 and a low end mobo. Soon I was able to go cheap for a64, my last build. But them everything changed and I didn't have to settle for 2nd, or even 3rd, best. I turn'd 50 in July and got a $1k for my present from the few family members that I talk to or talk to me. I even think one put in under a 100 and we haven't talk'd in over 5 years...but I digress.

So there I was, knowing what parts I want'd and then ordering a few online. Then to be told that the mobo I want'd for over 2 years wasn't available and was back order'd (m2r32-mvp crossfire 3200). I have only had ati cards for my past four builds and did light reading about nvidia cards, after all, I need'd to know little about them cause I was going ati. [email protected]!!$%$%&*^%%^ they weren't to be had here or Toronto. So I had to SCRAMBLE to find what I could get and afford. I spent 6 days, all day long, in this and a few other forums researching nvidia/asus combos. And just before my bday I got the m2n-sli board, then got my present. I haven't added it all up yet (a bit afraid I guess) but the lcd is about 1/4 the cost.

Now I got an UPTODATE system that only really needs a quad in a year or better. Or by then I'll have some work happening and can get a good deal on a phenom and mobo. That is for the faaaaar far future.

Now back at you. The first thing I thought was how BIG was your computer desk to fit that 40incher...them my ram started to work right. My roommate knows all about hooking up his tv to his comp but I never tried cause I watch vids on my monitor here and didn't need to know just yet, oh I could figure it out but...

As to volts; my 5k has 1.488 to it and my ram is stock. Some things I will do w/out knowing all about them I will but ram is not one of them. I got 16 pages to print out for ocing from the sites faqs but I went the easy way this time. Not really easy but I still can't figure out why it worked now and not before (the 16 multi) but one of the constants all these past 3 years is the 5000+ Black Edition. I knew that I could count on it, and I was sorta right.

For the ram I don't/can't find any info on any of my oc'ing apps but it was not fiddled with. I think that I can lower my vcore somewhat but I was so happy that occt passed that I hate to fiddle right now. So I am stable at 3.2 and liking it enough to get back to my music sites and spend alot of time dling. Or even burning the 80+ folders ready for the dvds.

I am trying hard to be moved out by the end of this month to my own place. Somewhere where my entertainment, living room, is separate from my bedroom. I have been to long in just going the cheap route and renting rooms for the past 5 years and enough is enough. Turning 50 changed me more than just the number and it hurts my head.






























This newness will pass and I'll be more adventurous with life and overclocking soon enough. But for now I think I wrote more just now than in the past 2 weeks so I'll shutup.


----------



## N2Gaming

40" tv is in the living room. It drove my girlfriend crazy so I gave up mostly due to her B****ing. as far as your votages, you're probably better off setting em manually in the bios when you get a chance to play around inside the bios. Overclocking with software is a good place to start if you want to get an idea of your systems potential over clock. However I believe voltages should be set to a manual or static setting in your bios not left on auto. This will help eliminate voltage fluctuations when pushing the limits while over clocking. One more thing to consider is knowing how to check your power supply with a cheap digital multy meter for consistent power so you know you won't have issues related to power supply. I don't think you have to worry about power supply though that is usually when your system starts rebooting from insufficient power. In any case the more you know the better off you are. Do you know the model # of your ram modules or better yet the max rated voltage the value select kingston ram is designed to handle? this is one of those critical settings made with in bios. Easy tip to remember. If you have not made any bios changes from the time you build this pc then you dont have to worry to much about making small changes to ram settings. if the system don't boot from the bios changes then you can always clear cmos and you should be right back where you started. That's if your overclock is software related and not bios related. Oh before I forget congradulations on your 50th. Happy Birth day man!!!







cheers with rootbeers. If I gave you to much info that you already understand then just consider it practice for me.


----------



## G-Byte

well you did have just a bit of practice. I know alot about quite a few things, a little bit of alot of other ****. computers I know where to say stop and when I do go I know it won't hurt too much. My oc's are from the bios and I saved (I think!?!?) this one as profile #1. I had better check it out. About the Kingston, I am not too worried about ocing them as they are a value brand. When I got a few extra, the month I move, then I'll go and get me some muskins as all that I have read about ram they are pretty good stick.

On my 939 I tried my hand at software oc's and it didn't go to well. clockgen didn't know my mobo (a8v-vm) and even little changes got me reboots. And all that I have read and found out tells me that sw ocing is just to get a person started and not the whole picture. I did deep reading in my bios and although I don't understand all that is to this mobo I know enough too figure out what I need to know. I tell it like this, with things computers I can add 1+1 and get 2.1. That little bit extra to see past what you know and further on and on...etc. It has worked for me these past 14 years since my first 286. Now to get some schooling and I can open, legally, my own repair shop/cafe and maybe host some games.


----------



## N2Gaming

Cool beans, I have always wanted to go to a lan party, I just don't get involved enough to get invited or figure out where there is any being hosted open to public.


----------



## otaku_ex

Hi there! I've been having problems recently with my ASUS. I recently bought an opteron 1222, new hard disks and a 4870. I installed everything, but it started to crash a lot, then I changed to default the EPP option in bios, but it still crashed again, so I replace my memories with corsair XMS2 DHX CL4, but did not change latencies and voltage in bios. Now is running fine I think, but I can't run outlook, I don't know what to do. Should I reinstall everything again? I hope you can help with my problem


----------



## N2Gaming

ok did the service pack 3 come with your version of xp or did you have to install it seperately. some people experiance problems after installing service pack 3. one thing you could try is to click on start button inside windows, all programs, accessories, system tools, and system restore to a date before you started encountering this problem. that wont undue problems w/service pack 3 but if something else has gone a rye then it's worth a shot before reinstalling everything. Of course you could always try uninstalling outlook and reinstalling it. I'm not familiar with am2 opterons or if there is a specific bios that is required. hope this helps.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Cool beans, I have always wanted to go to a lan party, I just don't get involved enough to get invited or figure out where there is any being hosted open to public.


I don't think I want to be lugging this build around to partys, or even the to the next room. It is HEAVY just to lift off my desk. hehe

I do play Farcry and want wait until I get my greedy hands on v2. I have one 15Gig partition dedicated to just games. Sadly, there are less of them installed now. I just had to make room for my tunes. Flac files take up ALOT of space. I did a rough count last night of my 2_burn folders; over 700GIGs of files. I am glad that I got this last 500g drive and if worst comes to worst I can alway put my older 400g back in. But I wonder it 1.5TB's are enough for me


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *otaku_ex*


Hi there! I've been having problems recently with my ASUS. I recently bought an opteron 1222, new hard disks and a 4870. I installed everything, but it started to crash a lot, then I changed to default the EPP option in bios, but it still crashed again, so I replace my memories with corsair XMS2 DHX CL4, but did not change latencies and voltage in bios. Now is running fine I think, but I can't run outlook, I don't know what to do. Should I reinstall everything again? I hope you can help with my problem


Hi otaku,

What happens when you do try to run Outlook? Describe what takes place when you do try to run it? And error messages? Does your cursor do the hour glass thingy and nothing else happes?

One suggestion is to use Mozilla products. I have been a happy Thunderbird user for over 5 years now and am quite happy with how it works. Firefox for over 7 years now.


----------



## N2Gaming

quote: I don't think I want to be lugging this build around to partys, or even the to the next room. It is HEAVY just to lift off my desk. hehe

I know what you mean, systems can get pretty heavy with good p/s, 2x vga, multiple hdd's, big cpu coolers, multiple case fans etc, etc. I originally purchased my dfi board for that specific use. It came with a dandy little cary case. the price we pay for fun.







hey G-Byte how do you add someones quote to your replies? I copy and past only way I know how. I see the quote button but dont know how to use it.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
quote: I don't think I want to be lugging this build around to partys, or even the to the next room. It is HEAVY just to lift off my desk. hehe

I know what you mean, systems can get pretty heavy with good p/s, 2x vga, multiple hdd's, big cpu coolers, multiple case fans etc, etc. I originally purchased my dfi board for that specific use. It came with a dandy little cary case. the price we pay for fun.







hey G-Byte how do you add someones quote to your replies? I copy and past only way I know how. I see the quote button but dont know how to use it.

To use is is to click. I just did that for this reply and the quoted txt comes up all nice and clean.


----------



## N2Gaming

I see thank you.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


I've been building my dream machine in my head for about 3 years now. The first thing I thought was how BIG was your computer desk to fit that 40incher... .


 G-Byte I hooked up a vga to vga cable from pc to tv and wham. it looks very good at 1920 x 1224. The only thing is my video cards wond play high intesive games like crysis at those resolutions







oh well hows your rig comming along. 
Here is my other 939 rig i'm working on. http://www.overclock.net/album.php?a...pictureid=2253 & http://www.overclock.net/album.php?a...pictureid=2254 I did some mods to the memory for overclocking but I havent been able to keeps temps on chipset or mobo under 50C So i'm woring on that when I have time. So many projects so little time.


----------



## G-Byte

Hey N2G,

I have had Crysis install'd twice already and have gotten to the end where I am chasing the Bad Dude around but have never finish'd the game. It is time to go back and see what can be done. Farcry I am now at the point where I sunk the radar ship and now to fight the other Bad Dude (sorry, ram don't wanna work at times). I have not finish'd this game either. I have play'd Painkiller and it's subordinates a few times. I own the 1st 3 Quake games. Have play the CoD series and they were not too bad.

I don't have a home stereo or dvd/vhs player and the few movies I grab torrenting I just play on my monitor here so I don't know much about setting up a tv to my video. I guess I could do it if I need to but haven't had a need to yet.

As for my system I am going the softer easier route. I have not done nothing after getting a stable [email protected] Although I have read a few forums extensively I have no great need to oc like a madman. My pc is running at a bit over 3Ghz and I am content. I have been playing with my evga9600gt though. Riva tuner and Evga Precision have been my friends.

This card was already a sc card from evga for 675/900/1674 (gpu/mem/shader) but I have up'd it to 805/950/1955 (39C at 60% fan) so far and it doesn't look like it goes much over 58%. But I am having trouble running Furmark. It runs and finish's but sometimes after that last 5s it just ups and quits on me. Futuremark scores I am not very worried about. As long as the system works good I am happy.

Going from a Athlon (939) 3200 to an a64 3200 was a jump in power and this last jump was more so higher. And I finally did a total of my bills:

Samsung 2253lw (21.6") 231.99
AMD Black Edition ado5000dswof Athlon 64x2 91.00
Asus m2n32-sli deluxe wifi 177.00
Zalman cnps9500 am2 55.50
evga Geforce n862 9600gt 512 oc (ddr3) 131.00
Kinston 2x1gig pc2-6400/800MHz 49.90
LG GH22NS30 Black 22x sata 28.00
Coolmaster eXtreme Power 500W 55.00
Antec 900 93.45
Seagate160G st3160811as ncq 52.90
(less than a year old, prices are of now)
500G st3500320as ncq 64.88 
(one brand new the other less than a year 
old, prices are of now)
500G st3500320as ncq 64.88
_______________________________________________
subtotal 1095.50
gst 54.78
_______________________________________________
1150.28


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 

Going from a Athlon (939) 3200 to an a64 3200 was a jump in power and this last jump was more so higher. And I finally did a total of my bills:

Samsung 2253lw (21.6") 231.99
AMD Black Edition ado5000dswof Athlon 64x2 91.00
Asus m2n32-sli deluxe wifi 177.00
Zalman cnps9500 am2 55.50
evga Geforce n862 9600gt 512 oc (ddr3) 131.00
Kinston 2x1gig pc2-6400/800MHz 49.90
LG GH22NS30 Black 22x sata 28.00
Coolmaster eXtreme Power 500W 55.00
Antec 900 93.45
Seagate160G st3160811as ncq 52.90
(less than a year old, prices are of now)
500G st3500320as ncq 64.88
(one brand new the other less than a year
old, prices are of now)
500G st3500320as ncq 64.88
_______________________________________________
subtotal 1095.50
gst 54.78
_______________________________________________
1150.28


Looks pretty good to me!


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
Looks pretty good to me!

mr intel, you still the admin for this club too.


----------



## G-Byte

Corry: Ya it will do me just fine for the next year or so. The few things that I am going to be changing is sli, a better powerbox and different ram. I'll grab another 96gt here, price was raised $20, the Antec EW650 looks pretty good and I can get that for $100 or so. Ram I am not so sure of. I have heard/read a whole bunch of threads about Muskin or the OCZ but only through TheEgg . ca can I get any of them which includes a $16 UPS charge.

Here is what a good store has in supply for me

https://www.b-com.ca/home.php?cat=335

I might be able to get either of them from another store waaaay on the south side of town but it is hit or miss with them, but great prices.


----------



## N2Gaming

G-Byte I have not done the math yet afraid to find out! have you thought about this ram. take a look, price wise good deal. same price but with rebate you pay less than $40. and it's 4Gb check it out http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...&sku=O261-8038 I don't know a whole lot about ram but the 2x1024 work pretty good for me.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobdown* 
















mr intel, you still the admin for this club too.









I am the one and only OP of this Club, and its going to stay that way! I was just thinking i should get a cheap case, and install this M2N32-SLI, AMD 6000+ 3.64Ghz Stable, 2GB OCZ Platnium 800MHz Ram, in it with onw of my old cheap o PSU's (SunBeam 680w), and my old PNY 8500GT and use it as a home theater PC!


----------



## N2Gaming

Free 1 gig of ram. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...EM1729-_-compo or this model http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...EM1729-_-compo does any one know if this ram is any good?


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Free 1 gig of ram. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...EM1729-_-compo or this model http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...EM1729-_-compo does any one know if this ram is any good?

i got a tiger email about that, also ive seen many threads about this today! Also thats some amazing RAM if i didn't just spend $129.99 on this 4GB Kit i would have bought thay stuff!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
I am the one and only OP of this Club, and its going to stay that way! I was just thinking i should get a cheap case, and install this M2N32-SLI, AMD 6000+ 3.64Ghz Stable, 2GB OCZ Platnium 800MHz Ram, in it with onw of my old cheap o PSU's (SunBeam 680w), and my old PNY 8500GT and use it as a home theater PC!

Hey that sounds like a good idea. do you have a tv tuner capture card or do you know of one that would work good for using as a dvr. I want to be able to record cable & air broadcasts and play back any my leasure. Another idea I would like to do with home entertainment pc is be able to hot swop drives with movies on them. what do you think?


----------



## nictron84

Just got it, can't wait to break it in.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nictron84*


Just got it, can't wait to break it in.


Welcome to the Club!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey that sounds like a good idea. do you have a tv tuner capture card or do you know of one that would work good for using as a dvr. I want to be able to record cable & air broadcasts and play back any my leasure. Another idea I would like to do with home entertainment pc is be able to hot swop drives with movies on them. what do you think?


here is a picture of the TV I'm going to be using if I ever get a good tv tuner card or what ever they are called. Samsung 40" LCD TV


----------



## CorryBasler

I am getting so mad with Intel, so far i am so not happy! It just might be my Hardware that i got. I am about to RMA the Q6600 and EVGA 750i ftw and reinstall my m2n32-sli and 6000+!


----------



## G-Byte

N2G...that is some BIG fonts I'd say. Can't do to big of a letter to anyone now could you. But I can see the possiblities of using a ps2 air mouse to play games.

Corry...that didn't take long at all. I don't think it is a record but... I know that intel is faster than amd but I have had all amd cpus since my 386 back in '97 or so; oh wait, I did get given a PII 350 but that is the only one I swear it. I think you would have been what 5/6 years old. And on the topic I was watching/reading in the other threads we are both viewing and I could not help thinking that I am OLD. Here are two 15 year olds chatting it all up and going to school and I turn'd 50 in July.

But you do know that our current playtoys are a very good leveler for age or sex. Anyone with a bit of extra curiosity can figure it all out. I qualify myself to browse through windows's database and delete to my heart's content sure in my knowledge of what I am doing BUT more sure of what I don't know. That is the extra maybe, knowing what your own limits are and keeping too them. I used to have to hard boot my win98se at least twice a day because of my "fooling" around. I don't have to do it much anymore but then I have my os/programs/apps installs all sort'd out and that is it for me.

I have never had a very good mobo to fool around and oc before. I went cheap and weak to keep the cost of my upgrades down and a socket or two below the norm but now.... I will have some fun.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
N2G...that is some BIG fonts I'd say. Can't do to big of a letter to anyone now could you. But I can see the possiblities of using a ps2 air mouse to play games.

yeah I made it that big so I could take the picture and eamil it to my girlfriend at work. I just wanted to show her that I had successfully hooked the pc up to the tv. Now if I could only figure out what tv tuner card to get!


----------



## G-Byte

can't help you with that so you'r on your own


----------



## cbrazeau1115

I am in. Using the M2N32-SLI Deluxe version. Got a 5400+ CPU in there, thinking about going to phenom.


----------



## N2Gaming

is the phenom a am2 or am2+ cpu? I think this baord is only designed for am2 and if phenom is am2+ you might have problems. I could be very wrong though. It would'nt be the first time... check the phenom rated watt's and check with asus to be 100% sure. Hate to see any one ruin a already great thing. why the need for a quad core any way. your 5400+ will overclock to at least 3.2 w/out breakin a sweat.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

My mobo is am2+ capable, just not the 140w phenoms.


----------



## N2Gaming

oh cause I have the same mobo and could not find on the packaging any thing that says it's a am2+


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Updated bios. 2001 i think is the number. Its on their compatability portion of there website... when they are done with their maintenece.


----------



## N2Gaming

thanks. so what is the bennefit of quad core. what am I missing here?


----------



## cbrazeau1115

If you are running multiple programs at once you will see a benifit. If you play just games a dual core is good. If your gonna play games, listen to music and download some things, a quad is what your seeking.


----------



## N2Gaming

OH The true meanning of tech savy multy tasking.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*


My mobo is am2+ capable, just not the 140w phenoms.


CorryBasler had a 140watt running on a m2n32-sli. 2101 is the newest bios. but from what i hear it garbage. use the 2001.

N2Gaming as far as i know it does not say it on the boxes unless they started printing new ones.
quads good for fah and playing games at the same time. not mutch utilizes a quad yet. there is some app but they are few and far between.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

its "supposed" to only run the lower watts cause of the single 4 pin power connector, but I have heared of people using the 140's. Yea thats why i recomended the 2001 bios cause the newone is no good.


----------



## N2Gaming

good good good to know. I want to do a case mod I just don't know where to start and well It has to be original becuase I would hate to do a case mod project and find out it's been done already. That would leave me w/the feeling like I'm biten off some one elses idea's.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*


its "supposed" to only run the lower watts cause of the single 4 pin power connector, but I have heared of people using the 140's. Yea thats why i recomended the 2001 bios cause the newone is no good.


my mobo in my sig has only a 4 pin atx power lead. and it supports the 140wcpu's.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Yes but yor not running the m2n, different technology. We can run them but our boards are not ment to run them. If you check the m2n32 deluxe's cpu support site it says up to the 9850, which has the lower wattage cpu. And yes i know the 9950 just released their lower watt one, and that is why its not on the supported cpu's page.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


my mobo in my sig has only a 4 pin atx power lead. and it supports the 140wcpu's.


 I think is has something to do with the componants on the board like capacitors, transistors etc that boost the wattage for the cpu. I could be wrong... oh and all the extra features that the m2n32 has drawing power. wifi, 2x1gig lan, 8 or so sata, 2 16x sli This is probably why they did not make it w/higher wattage for cpu. Maybe the higher wattage cpu's had not been released untill after m2n32 was already in full swing production. Heck I love to theorize but I really don't know the reason why. I do think it could ruin your mobo from excess wattage and heat!!!


----------



## cbrazeau1115

I agree with you, the problem would be if you dont have enough power to use it if it is pulling so much to other parts of the mobo.


----------



## CorryBasler

When my friend was waiting on his board to get back from RMA he gave me his AMD 9950 140w and i installed it in my M2N32-SLI and it worked just fine and i even managed to OC it to 3.2Ghz With my Xigamtek HDT-s1283! Its not in the CPU support page but it suree does work with the 2001 BIOS!


----------



## N2Gaming

was that a black edition 9950???


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


was that a black edition 9950???


It was the BE! I didn't even know they made a 9950 not BE!


----------



## N2Gaming

niether did I just asking in case they did. sorry for any confusion


----------



## CorryBasler

Hey guys i am going back to my M2N32-SLI and 6000+ for a week or so till i get my EVGA 750i FTW back from RMA!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Hey guys i am going back to my M2N32-SLI and 6000+ for a week or so till i get my EVGA 750i FTW back from RMA!


 I just sent a m2n32 sli delux to asus for repair. I picked it up on ebay. I want about 3 of these so I can network them around the house wirelessly. I want to start my own work from home bussiness. one for the garage. one for living room and one for office. I'm a little upset w/tiger direct right now. I could have gotten the x2 5400+ BE for $79 but today I looked they increased the price to $98 what gives. that bites. oh well I should have jumped on a couple when they were $79.00


----------



## G-Byte

Damn, everything was going good...until the **** hit the fan...in my powersupply. It went on vacation. I got a temp 80mm sitting on top of the fan grill but I'll be needing a replacement when I get some cash next week.

Here I was hoping to get some mushkin ram so now I don't know. I sure would like something around 600watts so I'll be ready for sli'ing two 96gts. I don't know about how many rails is the best but if any of you know...

Any suggestions for one? Pwrs that is. Newegg.ca has some great deals

Corsair. Prices seem to be great to me.
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...mory%2c%20Inc.

Or an Antec
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...516&name=Antec


----------



## wallyworld96

Hey all, my first full build (in sig) and was running like a champ. last night had a electrical storm and now my RAM controller on board seems faulty. 1 stick works great 2 sticks and it fails boot with bios error beep code (1 long 2 short). Just wrote ASUS and am waiting on a reply about RMA. anyone have any other suggestions, I dont want to have to wait 3-6 months for RMA. Its a sad thing when your UBAH ASUS mobo takes a squat just after a year. Last thing, I didnt over-clock because im afraid i couldnt afford to replace anything.

Put me on the OWNz list!


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Not much you can do, especially not without owining your warreny. Sorry but your best bet is to go with the RMA.


----------



## otaku_ex

Hi there! Anyone using an ATI card in this motherboard? I want to OC this card just using the auto tune overdrive, but it reaches a high temperature and I don't like that. I know there is way to increase the fan rpm, but I can't figure it out. There is also an option to increase PCI Express voltage in bios, but I haven't changed it yet. Another thing is that since I got my MB replaced I can't find the EPP option in bios, I'm OC'in my memories manually.


----------



## CorryBasler

Ok you are both added to the club, wally you are added as #7, becasue that user sold the board and got a Phenom and AM2+ MoBo! (noobdown)


----------



## wallyworld96

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wallyworld96*


Hey all, my first full build (in sig) and was running like a champ. last night had a electrical storm and now my RAM controller on board seems faulty. 1 stick works great 2 sticks and it fails boot with bios error beep code (1 long 2 short). Just wrote ASUS and am waiting on a reply about RMA. anyone have any other suggestions, I dont want to have to wait 3-6 months for RMA. Its a sad thing when your UBAH ASUS mobo takes a squat just after a year. Last thing, I didnt over-clock because im afraid i couldnt afford to replace anything.

Put me on the OWNz list!


Yeah after testing it further in fact my ram is bad. single channel either stick works fine both matched ram dual channel.. FAIL! iv checked all my rails with new ram and no matter how i set it up as soon as the mached ram are both used it fails. OCZ ram in sig, gonna see if i can get it replaced. ASUS is as they say "ROCK SOLID" thanks for any replys and i gave rep for any suggestions.


----------



## lukex

w00t! can i join?

I have been pretty happy with my M2N-SLI DELUXE







( this is my second build) my first build had a M2N32-SLI DELUXE WIFI, but i ended up selling that rig.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lukex* 
w00t! can i join?

I have been pretty happy with my M2N-SLI DELUXE







( this is my second build) my first build had a M2N32-SLI DELUXE WIFI, but i ended up selling that rig.

Yeah will add you when i get home from school!


----------



## rogerbanger

is it possible to put a gtx280 in m2n sli? how much will performance be reduced without pci 2.0?


----------



## Satair

I have the M2N-SLI with the 5000+ BE. I would like to join...also I was wondering I seem to be having troubles OC'ing I can't seem to get my vCore over 1.325v, am I looking in the wrong place or am I just stuck at 2.9GHz for stability?


----------



## G-Byte

Satair,

I think that is all that you can get. I upgraded from that board to the 32-sli version for just that reason. You could fool around a bit to find more but...


----------



## Satair

Yeah that seems to be my limit I am stuck at 2.94 which isn't bad but I could do better, but overall I like the mobo it works alright and does what i need it too


----------



## CorryBasler

Sorry guys, ive been off OCN latly i will add you all when i get home today!

I am also back with AMD, and ASUS M2N32-SLI! My EVGA 750i FTW was DOA so its out for RMA and gone for a few more weeks!


----------



## N2Gaming

I purchased a m2n32 sli delux with 2x1 gig xms2 Ballistix for $100.00 mobo and ram pass testing


----------



## G-Byte

...and I went and got the Corsair 650tx. It has one +12 @ 52amps. That should be enough power for a short time.

But hell, there sure is alot of cables and they are LONG.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


...and I went and got the Corsair 650tx. It has one +12 @ 52amps. That should be enough power for a short time.

But hell, there sure is alot of cables and they are LONG.


 nice I was looking at the 750tx that ended on ebay for $85 brand new still in plastic. Long cables are great. better long than to short. You can always hide them.


----------



## G-Byte

Ya long might be better but what is the limit. These are really LONG

atx = 24"
8pin 24"
2x 6+2 pin 24"
2 sata (four powers) 40"
2 4x molex 40"

but included were 1/6 dozen ties so that is ok. I got 3 sata drives and 4 fans so one each pwr cables I got folded and I'll just tape them to the bottom of the case. I think I'll have to move my bottom drive up one in the bay but that ain't a problem with my a900, just a quick disconnect and a few thumb screws. I'll have to work a bit at the cables that I will be using. My mobo power is almost right under my video card and with this coolmaster it was easy to slip the wires under the card but with the new 650 I'll have to go up and over the top of the pwr box, along the edge of the case slots and over and down the side of the video card. That might work out ok.

Or I can just bite the bullet and get myself a dremel and goto work on the case...I think I'll do that some day but not right away, I'll save that for a cold winter day when I am bored. This case is pretty cool running them front fans at medium speed and the hdd's are about 28C. And I thought that my case as is was heavy, well adding this pwr will up that by about 1/4 again, no lan partys for me








[/IMG]


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Ya long might be better but what is the limit. I can just bite the bullet and get myself a dremel and goto work on the case... I thought that my case as is was heavy, well adding this pwr will up that by about 1/4 again, no lan partys for me








[/IMG]

Yeah long is always better than too short. The limit will be your cabling skills. Biting the bullet and cutting a few holes will prolly produce the best results. Just make sure to file the holes and use some type of coating on the metal where you cut it to prevent chafing of the wires. I just tucked em up under the bottom for now. I have not bit the bullet yet either.







As far as LAN party. They make little suitcase carriers with wheels. Just an idea. Limit your self only to what you really want to do and not what you think you can't do!


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


...limit will be your cabling skills. ...










Well I haven't been to any lanpartys and I don't really intend to. I like to play fps'rs well enough but I am not a fanatic.

And I am not posting any more in that "Rate My Cable" thread. I like to have a neat looking case with wires/cables as nice as possible but to cut three holes just so that I can post a pretty picture for others to rate is really not what I need to do. I need my build to run good and work for me. So far I am happy







and that is what matters to me.

But changing pwr boxes is a major change so I thought that I might try a bit better management. At first I though hell this is going to be pretty ugly but after folding and tying the lengths that I would not be using and using the two slots in this case it turned out better than with the Coolmaster. The 650tx was another $120 to add to the total but I do get $20 back with a rebate.

Hiding cables a bit was worth it I think and my temps are pretty good even folding with the cpu & gpu versions. The cpu is running about 45c and the gpu is stable @ about 53c. I do got it oc'd more than evga oc'd it, 75+ on both the clock and memory with the shader at 1860. Rivatuner is doing all the work for me.

And here is the result...


----------



## N2Gaming

looks good. I'm gonna mod the shoot out of mine some day. the one thing I wish Antec would have done is put a hole in the bottom of the chassis where the power supply goes. this way I could have the power supply intake and vent seperate from the rest of the system. This would help keep my psu cooler.


----------



## CorryBasler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


nice I was looking at the 750tx that ended on ebay for $85 brand new still in plastic. Long cables are great. better long than to short. You can always hide them.


its not that easy to hide the long cables! My Corsair 750TX is very hard to hide the cables even in a Antec 1200!


----------



## CorryBasler

Ok ive got the list all updated! If there is anyone that still needs added please tell!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


its not that easy to hide the long cables! My Corsair 750TX is very hard to hide the cables even in a Antec 1200!


 I know I know. I have the same problem with my tt toughpower 700 but I have not even begun that system yet I'm still stuck on getting my sli dr and expert boards perfected then I'll jump into Black N Blue Baby


----------



## CorryBasler

The Corsair 750TX has the cable sleeves, and the cable are unbendable! That makes it even harder to do!

Also check out my thread here! I currently have my 800Mhz RAM at 1400Mhz! And its Stable!


----------



## fusion1275

Hey can someone recommend a good cpu cooler for my M2N32? I had a Thermalrite Ultra 120 but it was too big to get the memory modules in the correct slots. So had to get rid of it.

At the moment I am stuck with a stock AMD cooler and I am not happy with it and dont trust them things.

Please help!


----------



## N2Gaming

Happy Holloween every one.



































:d evilsmil




























:aa skull:




























:devi l:















well if your ram modlues are normal size not tall or have heat pipes and extended heat sinks then the zalman that I use works just fine. It can be a little pricy. water cooling is always another option!









Oh I'm not quite sure on this but I think the oem or stock phenom heatpipe heatsink will work and you can pick those up on ebay for like $10.00 + shpn & hndln


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorryBasler* 
its not that easy to hide the long cables! My Corsair 750TX is very hard to hide the cables even in a Antec 1200!

Hey Corry, I just read Hexus's review for both our cases. Here I would have to pay a bit over $200 whereas I got my 900 for $95. I like it enough and it will last me longer than the mobo/cpu will...same as this new tx650 I think.

I know how long my cables are and read the diffs for the 750 that you got so my ?? to you is how is the 1200 for cable management? Too bad that there isn't a slot right close to the pwr on the bottom as that would make it ideal and there would be no cutting involved for those that need to buy a dremel.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fusion1275* 
Hey can someone recommend a good cpu cooler for my M2N32? I had a Thermalrite Ultra 120 but it was too big to get the memory modules in the correct slots. So had to get rid of it.

At the moment I am stuck with a stock AMD cooler and I am not happy with it and dont trust them things.

Please help!

Hey fusion. Ya, you can't go wrong with the Zalmons, mine is keeping my cool and when playing Farcry in the highest settings I rarely get over 60c and at idle I think it is about 42c or so. Great working cooler and one of the 9700s should work with your FX


----------



## Rusty100

*Owner


----------



## thewebmaster179

M2N-SLI all the way!!





















I love my mobo! great value for the money! I'd say its the one reason I won't switch to intel for at least 2 more generations. Now, if only I could get a phenom working without sacrificing noticeable performance...
I totally want to join btw...


----------



## G-Byte

Hey there thewebmaster,

I had one of them for all of 2 weeks before I "had too" upgrade. This build will last me for over a year I think.

But either way welcome in.


----------



## adventfred

hi i have a m2n sli mobo and a 4400 x2 @2.4ghz how can i overclock please help


----------



## G-Byte

HIya advedtfred,

Well it would be a bit easier for us to help you if you listed your system specs. Go to your userCP and under Edit System put in your computer info then save.

I can tell you that I had that mobo for like two weeks before I figured out that is was not the best for doing ocing with. Limited voltage options and even though my cpu was mulitiplier unlocked it was difficult, for me at least, to get much higher stable. I quite trying while I was waiting on the end of the month to get my n32-sli deluxe. Same Asus brand but higher up in price.

Overclocking Guides & Information


----------



## N2Gaming

I found this from looking at another thread hear about 680 780 & 790 chipsets. so I figured I would do a little research and came up with this for us m2n32 sli delux members. ENJOY.








http://www.nvidia.com/object/nv_sear...g+590+sli#1370


----------



## thewebmaster179

any ideas on when i'll be added to the members list? i`ve been using the clubs sig for a while


----------



## ivantheviking

I haven't searched through this entire thread but I figure this would be the place to look/ask. Who knows the default voltages for the MB?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ivantheviking*


I haven't searched through this entire thread but I figure this would be the place to look/ask. Who knows the default voltages for the MB?


 Since you did not list your mobo. I'll give you a best solution. go into your bios to look at the voltages. then you can save current bios settings in the ezbios tools or what ever it's called. then load optimized settings or clear cmos. either of these two options should put you voltages at factory settings. hope this helps. oh ya the reason you save your your current bios settings is so you can easily revert back to them from the load this bios option.


----------



## princip

Hey I'm new here
I've had my m2n32-sli since 2006 and now I finally wanna oc it.
My system should be below. please help


----------



## N2Gaming

what is it you wish to do. there is a lot of places to start. I would suggest reading up on an introduction guid to overclocking so you have at least an entry level understanding of what you are going to be doing once you start overclocking your system. Here is a couple of links to get you started.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...formation.html

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nv_sear...g+590+sli#1370

Knowing what you are doing is half the battle. then you have to make wise decisions on what changes to make as well as understand what those changes effect in your system. do you want more memery bandwidth? do you want faster cpu? do you want faster gpu and gpu ram? are you cooling your system adequately for overclocking. there is a lot of things you need to know before you just jump into overclocking. what does your cpu, chipset, mobo temps read at idle and what do they read under load. do you have any benchmark apps to test your system for stability and temps. I strongly suggest running tests before you start overclocking so you know for sure your system is stable before you tinker with any settings that change the behavior of your system. I have just touched the tip of the iceburg but I hope this helps you make wise decisions when it comes to overclocking your system.


----------



## princip

I have cpu-z, everest and prime95
Idle temps
cpu 34c
mobo 33c
gpu 42c

and when running prime
cpu is hitting 45
mobo stays at 33/4
gpu 43c

I have a zalman fan which keep the system pretty cool so I'm pretty sure I can give my cpu some more juice, I'd like to give my ram and gpu some more wham aswell.
Im pretty sure my voltages are wrong for my ram i think they're at 1.8 when they should be at around 2.1?? and my cpu core voltage is 1.280v


----------



## N2Gaming

I have recently discovered from blitz that asus boards have a tendancy to overvolt the cpu by.12... With that being said have you read the overclocking guides. have you tried any thing yet? If you set your cpu Cvolt to 1.35 the final voltage could be 1.43 respectively. ok asuming you have benched your rig and know it's stable. Do you have cool an quiet enabled. you need to disable any cpu thermal throttling, cool and quite, basically set the system to run static settings. This means that your voltages will not change under load or idle. Do this by changing any auto settings that have to do w/cpu ram volts. What have you tried so far.


----------



## princip

I have uninstalled cool and quiet and some graphics overclocking crap that came with it.
My ram says it should have 2.1 but right now It has 1.8 and I think the timings are all messed up.
Im just reading all the links you sent me now.
Should I start with the ram setting it correctly??


----------



## N2Gaming

Start with ram at 1.8 volt and set your four primary ram timings 4, 4, 4, and 12/15/18 1T witch ever it is at stock settings and disble sli ready memory in bios. once you start overclocking your probably going to have to change to 2T. voltages have a min and max, it's a good idea to start with min just to see what your componants are comfortable with. crawl, then walk once you can walk your rig into a nice overclock then you can run and increase voltages as needed. I would start by dropping your cpu multi to 10x and increasing your fsb by 5mhz increments. repeat 5mhz increments untill system becomes unstable. if that does not work then you may have to change your ram from ddr800 to ddr 667. good luck


----------



## princip

Hey can you tell me what the default voltage is for the m2n32 sli deluxe mobo?


----------



## N2Gaming

what settings are refer to with the mobo chipset north bridge southbridge do you have a yahoo im account?


----------



## princip

nm


----------



## N2Gaming

I'm a happy PC'r right now. I have been prime 95 stable for a whole hour now and loveing it. Before today I was only getting 3.2 from multiplier changes but I played with it some more and managed 3.30 MHz at ddr825 timings @ 5 5 5 18 2T. I'll play with those later to see if I can tighten those timings up any.



































cheers with rootbeers.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I'm a happy PC'r right now. I have been prime 95 stable for a whole hour now and loveing it. Before today I was only getting 3.2 from multiplier changes but I played with it some more and managed 3.30 MHz at ddr825 timings @ 5 5 5 18 2T. I'll play with those later to see if I can tighten those timings up any.



































cheers with rootbeers.










Screeny or it didnt' happen


----------



## N2Gaming

here you go


----------



## G-Byte

I have been waiting for a good chance to use that saying. Personally I don't think much of it. In my browsing/reading here I see this one guy saying that all the time. It goes to say that I don't remember his Nic so..

And now I don't feel to bad about my lazyness in just staying at 3150 for now seeing as how you are only 150 ahead of me. I found this BE in Toronto and waited 9 days for it to get to me because it was so easy to oc and it was only $99 plus shipping.

I think I got a good deal considering that I am just a bit under a 6400 which is/was more expensive. I'll be happy for awhile (how long??? ) with it. I hope you didn't take me to seriously...


----------



## adventfred

what are the best timings for a super talent ddr2 800 memory thanks


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya adventfred,

I can't help you with that as I have enough of a time to research my own memory. But you might try the mem forum here and ask the same question.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/


----------



## adventfred

can i use ddr2 1066mhz ram on this board thanks


----------



## adventfred

by the way thanks G byte ur cool


----------



## adventfred

g byte did u see my specks thanks for the help in advance


----------



## N2Gaming

G-byte. no offense taken. I have recently purchased two more of these boards used on ebay with ram for the about the same price as the new one I bought from tiger Direct. I was going to return the new one to tiger and just have two but I waited to long. oh well now I have three m2n32's and two x2 5400+ BE cpu's I think I'll try a 9950 BE in one of the boards. Well If I'm going to oc the heck out of one of these I'll use one of the used ebay baords so if it goes bad I won't feel as bad.

as far as ddr1066. I don't see why you cant use them. If you set your timings right and everything correct you should be able to use them. you cpu and fsb will determin the final ddr spd. hope this helps.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adventfred* 
by the way thanks G byte ur cool

Thanks guy,

I am also handsome and very intelligent, but don't hold that against me. My major flaw is that I have a very short patience tolerance and I am glad that I am not like that here.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


G-byte. no offense taken. I have recently purchased two more of these boards used on ebay with ram for the about the same price as the new one I bought from tiger Direct. I was going to return the new one to tiger and just have two but I waited to long. oh well now I have three m2n32's and two x2 5400+ BE cpu's I think I'll try a 9950 BE in one of the boards. Well If I'm going to oc the heck out of one of these I'll use one of the used ebay baords so if it goes bad I won't feel as bad.

as far as ddr1066. I don't see why you cant use them. If you set your timings right and everything correct you should be able to use them. you cpu and fsb will determin the final ddr spd. hope this helps.


It looks like you got the beginning of a folding farm going on. All you need is a four cheap 9600gt's, two medium psus and you're happening. I was just thinking of asking you what you wanted for one of them mobo's but I got a plain jane m2n-sli so...I might look for a cheap cpu in a few months myself and I am going to keep an eye out for some cheap 9600gt's too.

Good luck with whatever you do. You could always spend a bit more and build the extras for sale where you live.


----------



## N2Gaming

ya it's tuff to sell pc's where I live. the market is flooded here in the bay area. I am going to use one for video capture with cool and quite for power savings on. I would like to record cable shows and cctv around my house and review both on big screen tv. I'll use the second for my garage so when the bud's are over and we need to look something up real quick like fishing, auto reapairs, product prices etc. and the third will be my Black and Blue project rig for Gaming. they are all wireless so all I need now is a wireless router. I just mailed off my frequent fuler bonus bucks to flying j for some goodies as well. a 5.5" digital picture fram and a belkin usb wireless adaptor.

I like to have extra's around just in case. I am always willing to host hands on educate to any interested mind who wants to learn pc's. The extra's would be good to teach some one how to build pc. give them every thing they need including stuff they don't and let them put the puzzle together. What I'm saying is I'd have a box of parts that are not all compatible old w new and they would have to look at the parts and match them up like solving a puzzle. I think that way they get an understanding of what part look like and also what to look for when they are building. I have all kinds of ram from really small dimms to pc33 pc 66 pc 100 pc 133 pc2700 pc3200 and pc6400. I probably should sell some of this stuff but I'm greedy and like to hoard it all.









One of the asus boards was just sent off to asus for reapairs. it was dead when I got it. still has warranty so that's good. any way I like the board that's off for repairs because it has a removeable bios chip and I would not have to rma the board for a corrupted bios. with the other two I'm not that lucky. I'm hopeing the only thing wrong w/the board is a corrupted bios. we'll see. I'll let you know what was wrong when I get it back. I have come to realize that I don't like 1 thing about the asus mobo's. They tend to have an over voltage to the cpu issue. With care this can be a small to no problem at all if you keep an eye on it.


----------



## The Duke

We need a new "Owner" of this Post to manage it!
Anyone interested, please PM me


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


We need a new "Owner" of this Post to manage it! 
Anyone interested, please PM me










PM'd


----------



## G-Byte

Nothing being said!! I don't know about you folks but I am waiting with bated breath


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

ADventfred,

You can use 1066 ram....But....You will have to OC the ram to get the 1066 speed.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Nothing being said!! I don't know about you folks but I am waiting with bated breath



































 Does taht mean you have been eating anchovies or chicken liver???


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya N2G,

Neither but we'll find out soon enough I guess. Let's all still be friend, K?


----------



## N2Gaming

G-Byte. I don't let little things get to me. You do know I was joking right?







I can only hope the right person is chosen and can/will keep this thread up and current as well as be helpful to any newb questions that may come along. New post's relating to member inquiries should be handled w/diligence, good character and be handled in a timely fashion. I would like to see more activity in this thread via current and new members. I hope this thread stays alive for a long time. Someone please step up.


----------



## DaisukeJP

Can a Asus M2N-SLI OC good?

i see every1 got a deluxe and that sort of stuff..

I've ordered the Asus M2N-SLI
Chipset: nVidia nForce 560 SLI MCP 
CPU: AMD X2 6000+
RAM: OCZ 2GB Ram single slot 800mhz DDR2


----------



## N2Gaming

why did you chose that board. for price, features or availabiliy and price?


----------



## G-Byte

For the little things I totally agree with you. They are the things that eventually ADD up and then BOOM and unpleasant things can happen.

Well from what The Duke said to me he's going to give it a few days, so another one and we should know who is the Main Man again. This thread has exchange three times since I subbed it and that in not good I think.


----------



## N2Gaming

Yeah I think we need someone who is currently running and plans on running these boards for a while or at least someone who has or had these boards at one time and has an extended amount of experience using them.


----------



## DaisukeJP

pls read my previous post..

i bought it cuz deluxe version wasn't available for shipment anymore


----------



## thewebmaster179

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaisukeJP*


pls read my previous post..

i bought it cuz deluxe version wasn't available for shipment anymore


Well, I really like my mobo but if I hnad to buy an amd board these days, I'd go for an AM2+ since they're current tech, plus they can run phenoms better. Why did you choose this one now?

I don't know much about nforce 560 but mine (570)can overclock preety nice considering I haven't even tried pushing it yet (this week I'm getting a new cooler so I'm gonna have some fun







)

I'd also want to ask, I seem to have a "problem" on windows XP boot and I think it might be due to the mobo (though I have no proof)
This is, as soon as I install the drivers (particularly audio and video)the boot screen starts taking a LONG time to go away (like 20 progress bar cycles, which is more than any other XP boot I've seen, and there have been quite a few)


----------



## DaisukeJP

I heard they OC pretty good..

i should get my delivery in like 2-3 days


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaisukeJP*


pls read my previous post..

i bought it cuz deluxe version wasn't available for shipment anymore


Hiya Daisuke,

Well I originally bought this board for my newest build and I had it running for about a month. I was able to adjust the muiltiplier to 16x and get a stable 3.2GHz so alot depends on what cpu you have in but it will oc a bit. I got the m2n32 board for it's much better overclocking.

You are going to have to experiment to see what works best for your setup. Go here AMD specific questions and here AMD general questions. Here you will see 5 of the top threads are stickies. Read them and then read them again, I would suggest you print them out for future reference and because when you are in your BIOS setting it up you can have handy references.

Overclocking depends on four things; your cpu, your mobo, your ram and of course your will. That last might be the most important because if you can't afford to buy another part for your computer then your should not try overclocking.

Read the stickies, read the forum sections for AMD cpus, for AMD motherboards and for the ram you have. It is not going to happen over night and you won't find that magical oc first thing. But you will learn about your system and the more you learn the better you can overclock it.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Hiya Daisuke,

Well I originally bought this board for my newest build and I had it running for about a month. I was able to adjust the muiltiplier to 16x and get a stable 3.2GHz so alot depends on what cpu you have in but it will oc a bit. I got the m2n32 board for it's much better overclocking.

You are going to have to experiment to see what works best for your setup. Go here AMD specific questions and here AMD general questions. Here you will see 5 of the top threads are stickies. Read them and then read them again, I would suggest you print them out for future reference and because when you are in your BIOS setting it up you can have handy references.

Overclocking depends on four things; your cpu, your mobo, your ram and of course your will. That last might be the most important because if you can't afford to buy another part for your computer then your should not try overclocking.

Read the stickies, read the forum sections for AMD cpus, for AMD motherboards and for the ram you have. It is not going to happen over night and you won't find that magical oc first thing. But you will learn about your system and the more you learn the better you can overclock it.


Great advice. Yup even your hardware can be the same model as some one elses with a revision difference and sometimes that's all it takes to make the difference in wether on not you'll be able to achive the same OC. Good luck


----------



## Yomny

i need some help here trying to over-clock this mobo in manual mode. Im using 210x16 and 1.35v added under cpu/chipset voltage in bios advanced voltage control. Im running occt to test and it will crash after a min or two. Maybe im adding the voltage in the wrong place in the bios or maybe is my ddr2 being 266 mhz.. i believe this mobo can run up to 800mhz ddr2? I need some help this is so frustrating.


----------



## N2Gaming

first question is do you have any temperature monitoring software. I'm suspiciouse of your temps while using a stock cpu cooler. what is the temp just before it fails occt. also what does cpuz and pc probe II report for voltage and temps? ram spd may be another issue for overclocking. try to overclock you ram to ddr800. will it boot set at ddr800? one other thing you could try is lower you cpu freq/fsb multi to 15 and increase fsb/cpu freq to 220mhz.


----------



## Yomny

im using speedfan to monitor my temps and i really didn't notice the temp before the crash. CPUz still shows 1.280v on the main page and well im not using pc probe II maybe i should. To run the memory at 800 i would have to move the ddr clock to 800 in BIOS? Also am i increasing the voltage to the cpu in the right place? -->under advance voltage control-->cpu/shipset voltage??


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

From my experience,

16x210 =3.360ghz

Your Gonna need more than 1.35V (Vcore)

More likely in the range of 1.425-1.475V


----------



## Yomny

well i tried that the ddr clock to 800 mhz and then 220x15 and well the pc doesn't even boot i just get a black screen all through out


----------



## Yomny

ok, well im getting a crash code 1 while using occt to test. how do i know if i need more voltage or not. The temps dont go over 70 but i assume thats the reason why its crashing the temps.


----------



## Yomny

what software can i use to stress test i cant really tell why my system is crashing,, is booting and i can navigate in windows but when i perform a stress test with occt it gives me a crash report but its just some graph so i cant really see the problem or what caused the crash


----------



## DaisukeJP

REALLY THANX ALOT FOR THE INFO..

Is the M2N-SLI (normal one 560 SLI ) with 16x 16x slots or 8x 8x..
and how can I make em 16x?


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaisukeJP*


REALLY THANX ALOT FOR THE INFO..

Is the M2N-SLI (normal one 560 SLI ) with 16x 16x slots or 8x 8x..
and how can I make em 16x?


YOU'RE VERY WELCOME...WANT ONE OF US TO COME OVER AND DO IT FOR YOU???

Here is what Google says for 10sec of effort; Asus m2n-sli specs page

Quote:



Expansion Slots

2 x PCI Express x16 slot with NVIDIAÂ® SLIâ„¢ technology support, at full x16, x16 speed
1 x PCI Express x4
1 x PCI Express x1
2 x PCI 2.2


Come on DaisukeJP, you have to do some work too you know. The links I put up give you the BASIC information for you to do what you want in overclocking and then you apply your new found knowledge. Just try it out a bit then come back with any questions you might have. If you over do it the computer will tell you it doesn't like what happened to it and ask you to hit a key to reset the bios, F1 I think. Which will set you back to square one. It happened to me alot of times before I got it on your mobo. But then I figured out the secret: the m2n32 is a whole lot better board for what I wanted it to do for me.

Print out and read the Stickies, you'll understand ALOT more of what you are attemptin if you do. Write down the changes you make/made then come ask the ??'s that are on your mind. N2Gaming is quite right, it seems simple to the beginner (I know that I though it was the 1st time I got to one of these forums.) that everyone was running the exact same parts waaaay way better than yours and you want the same. BUT...there is some work involved and no two setups are the same.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


...Yup even your hardware can be the same model as some one elses with a revision difference and sometimes that's all it takes to make the difference in wether on not you'll be able to achive the same OC ...


ps: If your CAPS typeing was not meant the way I think they were then mine weren't also.


----------



## N2Gaming

DaisukeJP: If I remember correctly one of the reasons I returned my m2n SLI Delux board in exchange for the m2n32 sli delux was for sli 16 x 16. the nvidia 590 sli chipset is the only amd 5 series chipset that does true 16 x 16 sli mode. other models 560 570 etc do sli in 16x8 mode. some other reasons for haveing the 32 was for the LPT1 built into the board and wireless nic along with two other wired nic's. hope this helps with your sli question.

Here is a list of 5 series chipsets and available features from Nvidias web.
Nvidia 560 570 590 chipsets


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yomny*


ok, well im getting a crash code 1 while using occt to test. how do i know if i need more voltage or not. The temps dont go over 70 but i assume thats the reason why its crashing the temps.


Sorry for the double post. I noticed you your hitting 70C or 70F because 70C is a little high don't you think. Ok If your ram is ddr667 then leave it there for now. and your chipset voltage is just that. do you have a digital camera so you can post some pictures of your bios settings and the changes your attempting to make. this might be the best way I can help w/o actually having that board at my disposal.

EDIT: Here is a link to some use full information regarding overclocking. http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/238958-overclocking-guides-beginners.html It would be very beneficial if you do research overclocking terms as well as bios settings/terms. Not every guide you read is going to have the exact same verbiage that your bios will have so it is in your best interest to get fairly aquatinted with your bios and general overclocking terminology


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yomny*


what software can i use to stress test i cant really tell why my system is crashing,, is booting and i can navigate in windows but when i perform a stress test with occt it gives me a crash report but its just some graph so i cant really see the problem or what caused the crash


Hiya Yomny,

You could use Prime95 to stess your system but it doesn't really give you a reason it fails although there is more visual info than what Occt gives. But for a stable test it is advised to do it for 8 hours or more using P95. From all that I have seen and tested is that if you pass Occt's one hour test it is the same/almost as the longer one, at least that has been my experience.


----------



## N2Gaming

Here is a list of 5 series chipsets and available features from Nvidias web.
http://www.nvidia.com/page/nforce5_features_amd.html

I agree with GB. if you use prime 95 use the custom button when it opens and then leave all other settings as is and start testing. one other thing to consider. 8 hours is a good start for general stability testing but 24 hours or more is more or less going to tell you for sure if your settings are stable.

FYI: If you test your system from 11pm to 7am when most places ambient temps are at there coolist during those hours then you will not get the full picture on how you system will react/perform when the ambient room temperatures start to rise. Your PC alone will raise ambient room temps and if it's in the middle of the afternoon when temps can be at the highest then you could be missing some valuable testing information if you do not test at these peek upper temperature hours.


----------



## G-Byte

Yomny,

I forgot to tell you where to get it;

Prime95

and then under the options menu is torture test...make sure to check on the blend tests option


----------



## Yomny

i will post more pics in a bit.. this pic is the main screen in my bios where i can change the clock speed and multiplier the higlighted one at the bottom is where i go to change the voltages.. Notice that the NOS and Overclocking options that are disabled are features the mobo has to automatically overclock but they dont work too good.


----------



## N2Gaming

right there. cpu voltage. that is what you should adjust. take it off auto and set it to a static volt like 1.325 to start and boot windows and see what your voltage reads! or even better yet you could save bios let it reboot before it get to windows boot go back into bios and check volts in the pc health or power screen.


----------



## Yomny

right now i have the voltage set to 1.3 leaving the multiplier in auto which seems to leave it at 16 and the clock at 207 which gets the CPU from 3.2--3.31 but i cant run more than a minute on prime or orthos wihtout one of the threads stopping?? what are the threads in Prime? Here's the pic of my voltage control can you tell me which one to turn up.. right now im turning up the first option which is set to 1.3, all the other voltages are default


----------



## Yomny

wow how the hell did i miss that one, i alway went into the advance configurations and never really did anything to that one.. ill do that now.. and check the voltages.. no wonder when i was in cpuz the voltage never went over 1.28
Ok i changed it but the only problem is that the minimum i have is 1.525


----------



## N2Gaming

Hm funny the little things we miss when we don't fully understand our hardware. Maybe this well help your overclock. I would think those settings on the second screen shot you posted would be fine set at auto. FYI I know the H word is not really considered a bad word by some but other members might not feel as openly acceptable about it and could possibly cause a little stink over it.


----------



## Kubick

Hi to all Assusins,
I am wondering what is your overclocking experience with M2N-SLI, chipset Nforce 560.
I can reach only something around 225-230 Mhz on FSB, Im suspecting passive cooling.
Do you have any tips on that?
Thx


----------



## N2Gaming

we really could have a hard time helping you if we dont know what hardware software you are using. we know you mobo but we need other hardware info and temps your seeing under load and at idle. edit your system and show off your hardware from w/in the user cp page.


----------



## Yomny

i need some help with overclocking. Im running what shows in my pc profile below. I cannot get the pc stable at all using everest or prime.. i raised the cpu frequency to 209 and left the multiplier on auto(16x) and then played with the voltage anywhere from 1.3-1.56 but i cannot get anything to run for more than 2 mins. My temperatures are running at 65c could that be a factor? If i up the cpu frequency is that the same as raising the fsb in other motherboards does it mean that it also raises the speed of my ram? How would about properly overclocking this mobo and cpu? I really need help i've spent several nights reading and posting here and there and running stress tests and nothing.

Above there are a few pics of my bios screen so if you want to help you could guide me around.. although everyone here uses, im guessing, m2n sli deluxes or similar.


----------



## G-Byte

Hey Yomny,

*65C ?!?!* Take it down, something is not quite right. No way you should be running at anything over 55C stressed, my prime95 won't go over 52C and it idles at 36c. A few things might be the problem with that *high* of a temperature. You have your vcore too high, your thermal paste is not right or that stock cooler is not good enough. The stock cooler; is that the one with the two heatpipes?, or just a plain block of metal? I think that those three are the main reasons to have it that high.

Check them both but I'm betting on the thermal contact. Which means that you better have more, Arctic Silver5 (ac5) is what most people used. Use a drop about of the size of a grain of rice right on the centre of the cpu, seat the cooler on top but before you fasten it in place twist it clockwisecouter clockwise once or twice, not much just about 1/8-1/4 inch then lock it into place. When/If you remove the hsf check see how well covered it was and please, if you can, post a small image of it for use to see and have that ruled out.

One thing that just came to me, I haven't seen any info in any of your posts as to how fast you have that 6400 at right now. There is a Black Edition Club of which many of the members are running 6400 cpus The Black Edition Club. I know you are not looking forward to more reading but until we/you find out why it is so hot there is not much to be done because that is probably why you are not stable.

Let us know what the cpu is running at right now...and see if you can find out why it is so *HOT*


----------



## N2Gaming

G-Byte, I have to agree with you on this heat possibly being the reason for the benchmark failures. I could point you in a couple of directions. However I would like to know that you have ruled out some basic things before I send you in a direction that could possibly be devastating to your rig.

First things first, do you know the stock settings for all your hardware. i.e. ram spds/timings/voltages same for CPU and yes by the way to your question about fsb and CPU Freq. they are one in the same. Also yes to your question about increasing your fsb, it will also increase your rams bandwidth. It has to do with the divisor inside the CPU and how the memory controller built into the CPU manages the ram. I would like to know some basics before I make any overclocking suggestions.

Next I would like to know if you ever ran your system at stock spds and passed any benchmarks. First benchmark you should run before any other inside windows is a memtest86. This will prevent a lot of problems and let you know that you have at least passed ram tests and that your system should be able to obtain favorable benchmark scores/results while running at stock speeds. If your system is not stable at stock speeds then you'll have a doosie on your hands trying to get it stable while overclocking it with high temps.
Once you know your ram passes memtest86, then run a Stress/Torture test but only after you record your idle temps. During your Stress Testing keep an eye on your temperatures. You should not get higher then 50C if you're at stock settings w/a factory CPU heatsink & fan.
When you get to that point I will be more then happy to help you push it but until that time I honestly don't think it is safe. Your temps are too high.

In all honesty. It seems as if you have not been able to get any good overclock stable. So with out passing judgment let me recommend something. Get a free copy of memtest86 if you don't already have it. Google will point you to a few. Maybe we have some links in our memory threads, I have not looked. Make sure your ram passes memtest86 with flying colors with in at least 12-24 hours the longer the better. The more ram you have the longer you want to run the test. If it fails memtest86 then clear your cmos and start over with all stock and auto settings. Run memtest86 again.

Stress tests could fail for many reasons. There is quit a bit of hardware perimeters and settings that can cause your system to feel ill or act like it's hurting in some way. A lot of times improper settings will make your PC seem broken and just plain ol non responsive. So please do your self a favor and start with the basics. You have to get your system stable first and foremost and if you can't do it at stock setting then we have the task of trying to find out why not. I'm not trying to discourage you only trying to help.









Oh yeah do you know for sure if your rig is virus free no spyware etc. sometimes software will play a part in system stability.


----------



## Kubick

No one has m2n-sli with nf560? I just want to know what is your Mhz limit for FSB.


----------



## N2Gaming

are you asking wha the mother board fsb limit is? well I can only suggest dropping your multi by about 2 or 4 and lowering your ram to about ddr400 and them upping your fsb until you cant boot then you will know your mobo fsb limit.


----------



## Yomny

Ok this is what i got and thanks a mil for helping me. I did run memtest86+ before and used everest to stress the rig. Everything turnout fine and memtest was good. My cpu ran with 1.4v stock with 200x16= 3.2ghz and the ram as shown in bios was 533 @1.8v. The temps where crazy because i was adding all this voltage and not realiing it wasn't doing it any good. Current setting, i put my antec fans on hi.. now this is what im running now 220x15 @ stock voltage 1.4v and set the ram to 533 left everything else as is.. temps dont exceed 57c. Im using the stock voltage so it really shouldn't go up unless just pushing the fsb makes things run hotter??


----------



## N2Gaming

Yomny, Do you know what the under load temps were at stock settings? I'm curious because 57 is still high. is 57C at idle or 100% CPU load? If you have any thermal compound you may want to try cleaning your CPU/hs&fan and try re-applying the thermal compound to see if you can get those temps any lower. if your temps will not come down then I might suggest another heat sink and fan. It could turn out to be a favorable addition to your rig in order to get the temps down and allow you additonal headroom for overclocking. most stock heatsinks and fans are just good enough for stock settings and they will keep the cpu at a temperature rated for stock spd's. how is your curent overclock doing under stress tests?


----------



## Yomny

well the 57c is under 100% load with everest and the system OC'ed to 3.3ghz. I installed this cpu with that artic silver 5 compound about 3 months ago. The temp is not constant either it touches 57 but its mostly at 54 or so. Even if i didn't touch the voltage does increasing the fsb speed increase heat?


----------



## N2Gaming

Honestly I don't know. I have not tested this one yet. The total cpu frequency is what will cause the most heat w/the exception of overvoltage. If you drop your multi and raise the fsb then you have just under/overclocked at the same time. most of the time you can obtain a fairly decent overclock with a BE by raising both the FSB and Multiplier a little each with out having to raise CVolt to cpu. Consequently when you raise the voltage probably as you have seen then that is when you will see most of your rapid heat related issues. I just noticed you rig is using a 6400+ that is going to be your biggest hurdle. they have a tendancy to run hot as is because of the wattage and L2 cache size. Is your proc a BE or a regular locked multi proc.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Since Yommy is using a 6400+ (Windsor) isn't anything under 63c Acceptable?

Let alone on a Stock Heatsink

Cooler is always better but his temps are fine so far.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yomny* 
Im using the stock voltage so it really shouldn't go up unless just pushing the fsb makes things run hotter??

the best way for you to figure that one out is to record your system as is right now. temps fsb etc. Then lower your fsb to 200 or less if possible and see what happens to your temps under load. Sometimes hands on experiance is the best way to get an answer your question. You'll be able to trust your results and you'll know for sure how if any fsb affects your cpu temps. I have not used a 6400+ processor yet becuase of the heat related issues. I steered clear of them for that reason.


----------



## Yomny

(I have regular edition not black) i could see the heat. I do recall them running at 53 maybe a bit lower while being stressed by everest so i do think they run really slow. I just found out from AMD that the voltage rating is 1.35-1.4 so i thought 1.4v was stock but it seems that 1.4v is the most i could give it. Right now im running at 1.4 and everything runs fine... im haven't touched anything else but the multiplier which is 15 and fsb at 221 and it hasn't been crashing at all and i've been raising the FSB from 218 to 221 little by little.. I think my problem before was that i thought stock voltage was 1.4 so i always gave it a bit more and it wouldn't be stable at all.. but now that i haven't exceeded the 1.4 it OC's ok. Im getting new memory and a heatsink fan that should allow me to push things a bit more but i hear that 6400+ dont go above 3.4ghz or so


----------



## N2Gaming

I don't think a duel core processor running at 3.2MHz bone stock is slow. if anything it's a little faster. but runs hotter. I think you do have 2x1mb L2 cache right. or is it 2x512 L2 cache? Any way if it's the former then that cache should make it a little faster if any thing.


----------



## Yomny

Is not really slow, i have no complains about. I just want to do some overclocking and well maybe i picked the wrong processor to do it with. My intentions are not to OC this thing till it spills magma i simply want to learn the skill while keeping everything safe. I have another question this being the M2N board. I hear alot of this about the HTT and well i dont think i have any control of it on my board.. is that the multiplier ive been switching or is it different type of multiplier. I need a little of human interpretation here because ive been doing alot of reading and im simply overwhelmed, and one more thing the ram devider, how come my mobo only allows me to set 400 533 600 800 it doesn't allow anything lower or even the 33 mhz the other things are supposed to run at? How come some mobos dont have these controls even though they are so essential? Thank you for your time and patience


----------



## N2Gaming

I believe the pci bus spd is 33 or 66 mhz and pcie is 100 mhz. I could be wrong on that one. the ram spd is set from 400 to 800 at stock spds. if you change the cpu ht link from 5 to 4 what you have done is change the motherboards primary bandwith. this is how the mother board comes up with the 1000mhz bus. I know I'm not doing the best job of explaining and I'm sorry for that. ok so if you have 200 mhz fsb x ht of multi 5 then you have 200x5=HT 1000 now if you have overclock fsb of 275x5=HT 1375 and mostlikely your mobo will become unstable so if you change the HT to a multi of 4 then you would have 275x4=HT 1096 and are more likely to have a stable mobo. the next thing you would have to consider is how the ram will be overclocked at fsb 275 and a multi of 15 then you would have cpu divisor of probably 8 or 9 I'm not sure right now cause my BNB rig is stripped down to the case only for some more mods. in any case your ram would be a lot higher then ddr800 if it was set at ddr800. it would more likely be ddr1000+ I say plus cause I'm not good at the math yet but I know it would be up there and if your ram can't handle that spd then you would have to drop your ram to ddr667 or what ever you choose and then your ram would be at a spd closer to a stock spd of ddr800, I'm not the best at explaining this stuff as I myself have only started trying to learn all of this with in the last couple of months or so and have learned enough to know the basics and know that there is just too much to know and one will never know it all unless they invest all there time and/or do this stuff for a living. I don't know of any one off hand who can tell me what every setting in the bios is used for, or how to set it for maximum performance. there is just to much stuff to know. I'm not saying that you/one can't learn it but I believe the most of us just go with the basics and what works. The memory has about 15- 20 different settings and most of them are left to auto. there could be more but those are just timings for memory. A real Overclocking afficianotto will have patience and try to tweek as many settings in the bios needed to sqeeze every bit of performance out of the machine. For now I don't have that kind of time vested in my knowledge. It would be nice some day. The only thing is by the time you get it all figured out they go and update and change everything around on you and add like a 100 more settings to learn and the delima or learning curve is started all over again. Maybe I exagerated a little but that was just to make a point about knowing the settings. there is a lot of them and as always the more time you spend getting to know your mother board and bios settings the more you will understand it. take about 30-60 min. inside the bios just looking at all the settings. one thing I have done to learn some of the settings is look at as many settings as possible record the names of ones I wanted to learn then google them. most of the times I come up with a list of different links that have explanations of those settings and the benifits of tweeking or just leaving it as is. I hope this helps further your interests in the m2n board and settings. We can all give you settings and tell you what to change for a decent overclock but honestly it's just way more fun when you understand what it is that makes it tick. When you understand the setting you have a better time tweeking it and useually end up with a better overclock. you also understand all the different ways to achieve a overclock. there is more than one way to overclock you rig. earlier in my previose post I mentions you would be under and overclocking at the same time. that is true in many overclocks. you underclock or actually make changes to stablize your system and sometimes the only way to do that is to slightly underclock one of your settings. I could go on for a while and hopefully you are going to understand that in the end you can only appriciate overclocking to it's fullest when you know why your changes affected your pc the way they do. As always feel free to ask questions like that one about HTT. It tells me your on the right track to becoming a good overclocker.

cheers with RootBeers


----------



## adventfred

how much u think i could overclock this baby to


----------



## N2Gaming

give it a try and let us know. you only listed generic descriptions of your hardware so it's hard to see your rigs fullest potential. examtple: you listed cooling as thermaltake. is that a cheap hs&fan or a bigwater cooling solutions? My guess would be anywhere from 300-600MHz overclock. That's just a guestimate tho!


----------



## G-Byte

Congrats N2G, now you got your work cut out for you...but then I guess so do I.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*









Congrats N2G, now you got your work cut out for you...but then I guess so do I.










Thak you.







Hey I'm curiouse if you know any thing about the permalink options at the top of the page what it's for and how to use it?


----------



## dreadlord369

I have one but unlike some of yours, it sucks @$$ at overclocking.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dreadlord369* 
I have one but unlike some of yours, it sucks @$$ at overclocking.

Oh come on now dl, you know you have nice hardware. Well I think so any way. I like the Ram overclock nice job. what have you tried so far on your overclock. does that phenom have a high wattage like 125+ watts and does it tend to run hot?


----------



## The Duke

Congrats to N2Gaming ...
Hes now "The Man" and in charge of this post and keeping up the membership


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Congratulations N2Gaming


----------



## dreadlord369

Congrats N2 and I dont know about the watts but no it runs pretty cool. like 28 at idle maybe like 40-45 at load. But when I try to overclock, I go up like 5 mhz and it becomes unstable, and if i increase the volts in the bios, the volts really dont change(you can see this through occt, cpuz, everest, asus pc probe, crystal cpuid, whatever). So yea...And I thought at first it was just an fsb hole at 205 but nope, whatever i set it too, same problem.
EDIT: Oh and thanks for the compliment


----------



## N2Gaming

Thank you Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX* 
Congratulations N2Gaming









And thank you XxBeNigNxX

For now I'm all ears if anyone has any suggestions on how to better this club. I plan on alphabetizing the member list and want to change the way membership will be granted. I'd like to see some type of validation not quite sure on the specifics ATM.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dreadlord369* 
Congrats N2 and I dont know about the watts but no it runs pretty cool. like 28 at idle maybe like 40-45 at load. But when I try to overclock, I go up like 5 mhz and it becomes unstable, and if i increase the volts in the bios, the volts really dont change(you can see this through occt, cpuz, everest, asus pc probe, crystal cpuid, whatever). So yea...And I thought at first it was just an fsb hole at 205 but nope, whatever i set it too, same problem.

1. Disable anything in the BIOS that has the term "Spectrum" in it.
2. Disable Cool nQuiet or any Thermal Managment.

The voltage displayed isn't all that accurate









Have you tried a memory divider yet?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dreadlord369* 
Congrats N2 and I dont know about the watts but no it runs pretty cool. like 28 at idle maybe like 40-45 at load. But when I try to overclock, I go up like 5 mhz and it becomes unstable, and if i increase the volts in the bios, the volts really dont change(you can see this through occt, cpuz, everest, asus pc probe, crystal cpuid, whatever). So yea...And I thought at first it was just an fsb hole at 205 but nope, whatever i set it too, same problem.
EDIT: Oh and thanks for the compliment

Your welcome and Thank you. td had some great pointers if your overclocking. have you tried adjusting your multiplier?

Edit: I just alphabetized the member roster. if you are not on it and have requested it then please repost your request and I'll get to it shortly. Thank you.


----------



## dreadlord369

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


1. Disable anything in the BIOS that has the term "Spectrum" in it.
2. Disable Cool nQuiet or any Thermal Managment.

The voltage displayed isn't all that accurate









Have you tried a memory divider yet?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Your welcome and Thank you. td had some great pointers if your overclocking. have you tried adjusting your multiplier?

Edit: I just alphabetized the member roster. if you are not on it and have requested it then please repost your request and I'll get to it shortly. Thank you.


Yea i disabled all the cool and quiet stuff and by adjusting my multiplier do you mean lowering it?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dreadlord369* 
Yea i disabled all the cool and quiet stuff and by adjusting my multiplier do you mean lowering it?

Yes, indeed that is what I mean.


----------



## N2Gaming

Test


----------



## dreadlord369

Ok I tried lowering the multi to 10 and it still couldnt go over 205 and when i went down to 9 i got a bsod at 210 mhz


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dreadlord369* 
Ok I tried lowering the multi to 10 and it still couldnt go over 205 and when i went down to 9 i got a bsod at 210 mhz

did you try to lower your htt link from 5 to 4. how did you achieve a memory overclock of 1066 if you can't change your fsb beyond 205 or so? or did you overclock your ram of is that just a what is possible listed in your rig system info?


----------



## dreadlord369

Theres an option where i can just set the ram to 1066 without changing my fsb and my ht multiplier default is set to 4


----------



## N2Gaming

Really, that sounds pretty cool. maybe the m2n32 has this same option. can you tell me the bios pathway so I can look into my bios to see if I have this same option? Thank you.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


why not put the cpu and clock speed by each user name for refference?


In the works


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FireMarshallBill*


I tried to get a good OC on mine but I could not raise the voltage higher than it already was... 1.35V is the max. Could I be missing something?


 did you ever figure out your max voltage?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dreadlord369*


Theres an option where i can just set the ram to 1066 without changing my fsb and my ht multiplier default is set to 4


Here is an idea you could try. maybe lower your ram spd to ddr800 and see if it helps your overclocking the fsb. any changes to the fsb directly affect the ddr spd and could be the reason your system is unstable. try and let us know.


----------



## thewebmaster179

hey, does anyone know if this mobo will be capable of handling the new phenom II processors? I think I may just cry out of joy if it does





















. What do you think about running that kind of cpu in a m2n-sli deluxe? would it be worth it?


----------



## dreadlord369

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Here is an idea you could try. maybe lower your ram spd to ddr800 and see if it helps your overclocking the fsb. any changes to the fsb directly affect the ddr spd and could be the reason your system is unstable. try and let us know.


I already tried that and i even tried setting it to 667 with no results whatsoever. I will post how to get to the option when i get to my place at round 4 or 5


----------



## The Master Chief

Mines dead, officially dead. m2n-sli.


----------



## dreadlord369

Alright to get to the ram frequency overclocking area you go to the advanced tab, go into cpu config, go into dram configuration, then choose memory clock frequency and choose what frequency you want and make sure you set the timings correctly in the previous menu.


----------



## N2Gaming

ok maybe I need a bios update. so you have a option for ddr1066, is that correct?


----------



## dreadlord369

yep


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thewebmaster179* 
hey, does anyone know if this mobo will be capable of handling the new phenom II processors? I think I may just cry out of joy if it does





















. What do you think about running that kind of cpu in a m2n-sli deluxe? would it be worth it?

good question. Maybe they will have an aswer for you here. Worth it well that's like saying beauty is in the eye of the beholder. If the phenom II cpu does not work for you then your stuck with either updating your mobo to utilize the cpu or completely updating all your hardware. Looks as if they will release the phenom II in both flavors am2+ & am3. I found this about the new phenom II x4 processors look's very promissing and now I see why you ask. 4Ghz on air gotta love it. here is some more insight I found at here


----------



## N2Gaming

where did everyone go?







I just found this power supply calculator and thought I would share it.


----------



## G-Byte

550w is what it shows for me so I gots room to spare...for now.


----------



## N2Gaming

Yeah I got the same reading with my hardware as well. I recently puchased a Used corsair HX620 on ebay for $61.00 to finish building another pc for my garage. So I'm waiting ever so patiently to see if it get's to me in one piece and functional.


----------



## adventfred

how fast can a 4400+ overclock and how please


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adventfred* 
how fast can a 4400+ overclock and how please

To be perfectly honest there is a lot of variables to consider when asking that question. your mobo rev. bios ver. cpu stepping. to name a few. what if any thing have you tried so far?


----------



## adventfred

i tried increasing the fsb i did not touch any voltages or what not


----------



## N2Gaming

What were the results? How high did you get your fsb? Is it stable?


----------



## adventfred

i think itwas 215 or something my computer is currently down so when its up ill let u know


----------



## N2Gaming

that's not to shabby. I'm sure you could get more out of it. You just need to isolate the bottle neck in your system. it could be the mobo, cpu or the ram. by mythodically determining the max for each you end up knowing how far you can push your overclock. I would suggest reading some overclocking guidlines if you have not already. Doing so will only help you understand why it is necesary to mythodically determine the max for each of the 3 parts mentioned above. *THIS* guide is the first one on the top of the guides I have listed on the first page of this thread. It is very good and will offer you with an abundance of knowledge after a lot of reading. let me know if you have any questions after reading the guide.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Question: Has anyone here tried to run 8 GB memory on any of these boards??

I ask because I might be having an issue with mine being maxed out.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey SB, have you run memtest to rule out defective ram? also you may have to loosen you ram timings a tad to get it stable and lastly a small bump up in power to the ram may cure this ailment. if no one has a solution for you here maybe you can find one *HERE*.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey SB, have you run memtest to rule out defective ram? also you may have to loosen you ram timings a tad to get it stable and lastly a small bump up in power to the ram may cure this ailment. if no one has a solution for you here maybe you can find one *HERE*.


Yeah, I ran MemTest with all 4 sticks in. When I saw errors in the first pass, I tested each memory stick independently, and isolated the bad stick.
I did contact G. Skill about the compatibility with this board. All they have said so far is that the board might not like being maxed, and so I would need to slow the RAM down. Exact same thing you said








If I get some good sticks of RAM back from my RMA, what settings should I use? Normally they run at 4-4-4-12 @ 2.1V stock. BTW This is the RAM
Thanks for the link, I will see if anyone has reports on this also.


----------



## N2Gaming

from the reviews at new egg it would seem that gskill has known isues with quality on these modules for some reason. If your running your system at stock speeds then I see no reason you should not be able to run these modules at 4.4.4.12 My ocz sli ready ram will let me run @ 1T comand clock if I don't overclock. Looks like you have made a good choice for ram but was one of the unlucky few to get a bad stick/batch. Have you looked at the first page of this thread lately. I am updating our member roster and adding helpful links check it out *HERE* Good luck with that ram. oh yeah before I forget. You did take that bad stick and move it to other slots on the mobo to make sure you dont have a bad mobo right


----------



## spaceballsrules

Well, just to be clear, I am the same spaceballsrules that posted one of the last reviews on Newegg.
I tested all the RAM together (8GB), then the new RAM (4 GB), then each stick separately(2 GB). When I tested the 4 GB and 2 GB, they were placed in the primary memory slots, that are known to be functioning properly. I did NOT test them in the secondary slots, so maybe that was the problem? When the RAM comes back from RMA, I will check all scenarios very carefully and find out if my Mobo is indeed the culprit. I doubt it though







, as I have had the same issue with this RAM before. 
Thanks for all the help









BTW Add my name to the members list


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


BTW Add my name to the members list










 Yes sir, I'll do that right now.


----------



## adventfred

can i install a Original DELL DVD windows vista on my custom built pc


----------



## N2Gaming

Leagally speaking I'd have to say no. Other problems you may encounter is the hardware and OS registration process. It may be possible but I don't know how to do it. I was going to try this one time a while ago before I found a certified tech who was able to get a me a couple of xp x64 coa's for a good price. hope this helps?


----------



## adventfred

cool


----------



## carlstevenson25

how do you join as a member here i cant work it out ha? i have a asus m2n32 sli deluxe edition an would lik to be part of this group?


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carlstevenson25*


how do you join as a member here i cant work it out ha? i have a asus m2n32 sli deluxe edition an would lik to be part of this group?


Hiya carl.

You just did join. N2Gaming will get you added when he gets back. I see he was around 4 hours ago so he's probably napping.

How's it going with your mobo/cpu so far?


----------



## carlstevenson25

hi thanks thats good so if you drop a post do you get added is that how it works?mobo is great an im happy with cpu aswel i built my pc comin up a year now an had no probs,i joined this site cos i fancied doin abit of overclocking got my cpu running at 2.940 thats with multiplyer at x14 and mobo at 210mhz is that ok or is there a lot left? i jus fitted new cpu heatsink got the ocz vendetta 2 and that has dropt my temps unbelievably before i had that my idle temp at overclock was 36 an understress was 59-62 now with vendetta its idle-31 understress -47-49 i couldnt believe how it can drop lik that!


----------



## G-Byte

carl, you could try what everyone seems to find good. 16x at 200. that is 3200 and a 600mhz increase. your ram should be good too for you. I am getting the same set early December, just waiting of Paypal to do it's job.

my hsf gives me idle/stress #'s of 32/50. the zalman is working very good for me but I might have to get a better one come xmas as I want to put a 3x phenom in this board. if the price is right then I will. or I just may get my m2n-sli running a small folding farm.


----------



## carlstevenson25

thanks ill try that,what is a small folding farm?i was looking to upgrade to a phenom II in jan but i think someone said on here i mit hav to upgrade my mobo so dont know what ill do yet also tinking about vista but it all costs money ha


----------



## carlstevenson25

HELP i just overclocked x16 multiplyer and 200mhz and windows never loaded up so i restarted and tried to load bios back up and it wont load the bios the top menus appear but nothing else you cant move or go into any options has any1 got any solutions?


----------



## carlstevenson25

problem fixed now not to worry ha


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carlstevenson25* 
HELP i just overclocked x16 multiplyer and 200mhz and windows never loaded up so i restarted and tried to load bios back up and it wont load the bios the top menus appear but nothing else you cant move or go into any options has any1 got any solutions?

Hey carlstevenson25 Welcome to the club."I'll ad you to the roster " By simply asking to join our club like you did is how we all join'd the club. I might be able to help you with your overclock and help you understand how to achieve a more desireable yet stable overclock. Sorry I did not see if you have a black edition cpu or a standard. Black Edition "BE" gives you the additional option of having an unlocked multiplier but it's not always a better overclocker. Just turns out it's easier for people new to overclocking. have you found your mobo max HTT, CPU max Freq, RAM max ddr spd??? I'll be happy to help you with all of this. looks like your on the right track in getting your temperatures down before you even asked to join. "Kudoz for a job well done" every now and then we will run into problems with the overclock corrupting things. i.e. OS and ability to boot into windows becuase of corrupted boot sectors and so on. So it would be wise to make a back up disk just in case you have any OS problems related from OC'n your rig. of course we can always save our bios to one of the two slots in the ezbios section so when we have to clear cmos we can load from these settings and we dont have to spend all day in the bios trying to remember all the setting we already were suing successfully. I'm Glad to see you join. Hey CS25 if you have not already done so look at the overclocking guidlines on the first page of this thread and find the first one listed. durch did a good job w/this guide. Take the time to understand this and you will can become a legitimate OC'r

Happy Belated Turkey Day to every one. yesterday was a good day for me. I got a WRT54GS wirelss G rounter on craigslist for $25.00 and 4 games at best buy for $10.00 each. two of them are duplicates to sell on ebay in the hopes of reducing my cost of the games or getting them for free. Bioshock and Assasins Creed. I'm off here in a little while to meet a guy at frys for a $40.00 AGP bfg 6800GT OC so that I can mail it in on BFG's free upgrade program.







So needless to say I will be out for a while today and will be back later.


----------



## carlstevenson25

N2Gaming said:


> Hey carlstevenson25 Welcome to the club."I'll ad you to the roster " By simply asking to join our club like you did is how we all join'd the club. I might be able to help you with your overclock and help you understand how to achieve a more desireable yet stable overclock. Sorry I did not see if you have a black edition cpu or a standard. Black Edition "BE" gives you the additional option of having an unlocked multiplier but it's not always a better overclocker. Just turns out it's easier for people new to overclocking. have you found your mobo max HTT, CPU max Freq, RAM max ddr spd??? I'll be happy to help you with all of this. looks like your on the right track in getting your temperatures down before you even asked to join. "Kudoz for a job well done" every now and then we will run into problems with the overclock corrupting things. i.e. OS and ability to boot into windows becuase of corrupted boot sectors and so on. So it would be wise to make a back up disk just in case you have any OS problems related from OC'n your rig. of course we can always save our bios to one of the two slots in the ezbios section so when we have to clear cmos we can load from these settings and we dont have to spend all day in the bios trying to remember all the setting we already were suing successfully. I'm Glad to see you join. Hey CS25 if you have not already done so look at the overclocking guidlines on the first page of this thread and find the first one listed. durch did a good job w/this guide. Take the time to understand this and you will can become a legitimate OC'r
> 
> hiya yeh i have a black edition,i read that guide over an over the other week so i was fairly confident about overclocking the thing that confused me was the memory settings i played about with them but in the end wasnt sure so set them back to auto,also all the voltages to nb -sb etc ? i arnt sure but my mobo topt out about jus short of 300mhz but i never dropt the ht lower than 4, thanks for the help ive been a member on this website for about 3 week and been wanting to join this just was clueless of how to join ha , is it the same for other groups dop you just ask and they add you as a member?once again thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

every club has it's own requirements. I followed the layout bestowed upon me a week or two ago when I took over the management of this club. So that's why it has just been any one who ask's can join. I believe it was originally started with the intention of only having members running an M2N product but I felt it was kind of biased and unfair to other OCN members that could possibly help make this a better club to partake. i.e. the more members we have the more knowledge we can all contribute. Many clubs require a screen shot or cpuz validation of some sort to prove you have the required hardware. Honestly I think if you like to overclock or just like to learn and teach then by all means welcome to this club







I am thinking about offering the cpuz validation for members with M2N boards to show off their rig. I just haven't taken the time to think of a way to make it official and usefull at this time. So bussy with other projects. I spent a good 3 days figuring out how to make the changes to the club's first post welcome screen. As always I am open to any and all sugestions becuase I feel this club does not belong to me instead it belongs to all the members who wish to contribute and I wish we had more suggestions for this club as is I am the only person thinking up way's to improve this club and I know if we all put our thoughts together we can make it more than what it is right now.


----------



## princip

cpuz reports my memory DRAM freq as 470mhz my question is do I multiply this by 2? To get the full reading out of my stick?


----------



## N2Gaming

If that is correct then you are running your ram at DDR940 my friend. use Everest Ultimate Edition 4.60.1576 it will tell you the psd, bandwidth, read spd & latency of your ram and cpu. it does other things as well. Is your ram set to ddr800?


----------



## princip

ok i have everest how do I tell if my ram is set to ddr2800


----------



## N2Gaming

Click on the tools tab at the top inside everest window and then cpu id you could also run a cache and memtest for testing to see how your settings are affecting the speed of your system ram.


----------



## adventfred

how to install vista 64bit on this board it keeps on saying no hard drive to install to


----------



## N2Gaming

does your mobo see the Hard drive? is the drive good? are you running the install from a valid legal copy of vista? Do you have any usb or other memory in the system like sd memory?


----------



## adventfred

yes its a valid vista it sees the harddrive and even formats it but cant install


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adventfred* 
how to install vista 64bit on this board it keeps on saying no hard drive to install to

when your installing it will give you the option to load drivers. place your mobo disk in search through the chipset/sata/64bit achi.sys driver and load it.


----------



## adventfred

eh thanks man rep+ for u


----------



## N2Gaming

good job ND. I have never used vista so I have not had the frustration he is experiencing right now. I'll try to remember that so if and when I do ever install vista.


----------



## adventfred

remember thats 64bit 32 bit dont give me any trouble at all


----------



## Tjingsted

Hey i wanna join =) My 1st got m2n32-sli and my 2nd got m2n-sli =)


----------



## N2Gaming

but of course. I would not think about 32 bit. unless I was going xp pro 32 bit and that would only to be able use some hardware that vista drivers don't support yet or may never support because my hardware may be outdated.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tjingsted*


Hey i wanna join =) My 1st got m2n32-sli and my 2nd got m2n-sli =)


Welcome aboard. if you look *HERE* you'll see I have already added you to the roster.


----------



## princip

Ok here are the results
http://img74.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cachememrw2.png

http://img124.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cpuidto1.png


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adventfred*


eh thanks man rep+ for u



Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


good job ND. I have never used vista so I have not had the frustration he is experiencing right now. I'll try to remember that so if and when I do ever install vista.


thanks just trying to help.


----------



## princip

^^^anybody?^^^


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


Ok here are the results
http://img74.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cachememrw2.png

http://img124.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cpuidto1.png


 Nice Ram overclock. looks like you went more for a ram then a cpu overclock. oh waite I better look at your cpu first before I say that. Duh!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


thanks just trying to help.


Rep+ for that and help you did. keep it up.


----------



## Skaoiboy

I would like to join the club. I love this board. Got my 5600+ to 3.4Ghz no problem. Now all I need is an after market cooler.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skaoiboy*


I would like to join the club. I love this board. Got my 5600+ to 3.4Ghz no problem. Now all I need is an after market cooler.


Nice Over Clock. Do you have any cpuz's or screenies you would like to share? If you look HERE you will see I have just added you to the roster. Welcome aboard.


----------



## adventfred

anyone has sata drivers for this board i cant install vista 64bit help on how to install would be great


----------



## HondaGuy

http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=en-us

Go there and input your board and your OS system


----------



## adventfred

ill check it now thanks what do i have to download and do i have to select vista 64 as thats what i want ot install


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


Ok here are the results
http://img74.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cachememrw2.png

http://img124.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cpuidto1.png


How did you get your bios to run your at ddr870? Is there a bios option? Are you using a tweeked bios? With that ram spd and fsb you are running a nice ram oc of ddr940 "sweet"... but how'd you pull that off? Inquiring minds want to know?


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adventfred*


anyone has sata drivers for this board i cant install vista 64bit help on how to install would be great


http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=en-us

grab the chipset drivers.
give me a sect and i will give you the path where to find them
the file you donwload extract it to a usb drive or burn it to a cd/dvd.
in the file you download goto, vista64/ide/winvista64/sata_ide/ in the folder there will be nvstor64.sys. that is the file you want.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


How did you get your bios to run your at ddr870? Is there a bios option? Are you using a tweeked bios? With that ram spd and fsb you are running a nice ram oc of ddr940 "sweet"... but how'd you pull that off? Inquiring minds want to know?










with the proper ram you dont have to change the divider and lower the ram. so when you oc the fsb as you know it goes up with the ram. i had my patriot 6400 ram running at 960mhz. all i had to do to achieve this was loosen the timming and a slight increase in power to the ram.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


with the proper ram you dont have to change the divider and lower the ram. so when you oc the fsb as you know it goes up with the ram. i had my patriot 6400 ram running at 960mhz. all i had to do to achieve this was loosen the timming and a slight increase in power to the ram.


thats with pc6400 ramm or pc8500?


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


thats with pc6400 ramm or pc8500?


i did mine with 6400(800mhz).


----------



## N2Gaming

Nice, you got me wondering if I can pull pull that off w/my ocz. I don't think the ocz will. So far all I was able to get was fsb 220 & ddr840


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya guys,

Well my dual sided ballistic's are on the way and hopefully will be here for Friday. I got them from here and I am told that they will run at 1000 so I just might get that stable 3.2 that I hear about.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Hiya guys,

Well my dual sided ballistic's are on the way and hopefully will be here for Friday. I got them from here and I am told that they will run at 1000 so I just might get that stable 3.2 that I hear about.


Did you go with ddr800 or ddr1066 ram modules... I have been looking into getting some pc8500 ddr1066 for simplifying my overclocking's


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Nice, you got me wondering if I can pull pull that off w/my ocz. I don't think the ocz will. So far all I was able to get was fsb 220 & ddr840


looky here.
REVIEW BY: few3 Reviewed Aug 29, 2007 
Good price, especially for the performance. I have 4gb (4x1024) running at 800Mhz, 3-4-3-8-1T, 2.2 volts on an EVGA 680i mobo 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...D&body=REVIEWS

some have posted as high as hitting 1043mhz on them.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


looky here.
REVIEW BY: few3 Reviewed Aug 29, 2007 
Good price, especially for the performance. I have 4gb (4x1024) running at 800Mhz, 3-4-3-8-1T, 2.2 volts on an EVGA 680i mobo 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...D&body=REVIEWS

some have posted as high as hitting 1043mhz on them.


I have those kind of modules "3 kits" of 2x1gig right now... I might sell a kit or two down the road if I ever get around to using ddr1066... You can't beat that price... I got 4x1 gig of these for $60.00 on ebay delivered no rebate neded... So it's close to the same price but mine are only 1 gig sticks the kit on tiger is for 2 gig sticks...


----------



## N2Gaming

2.2 volt's how long will the ram last being overvolted like that... they are covered up to 2.1v for warranty... Well they say 2.2v for mother baords overvolting issues but if I put them at 2.2 then my mobo could possibly overvolt them to 2.3







and burn em up, or am I missing something here...did any one see THIS Antec 900 case yet? I'd have to say I like to colors but the price has to go...


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


2.2 volt's how long will the ram last being overvolted like that... they are covered up to 2.1v for warranty... Well they say 2.2v for mother baords overvolting issues but if I put them at 2.2 then my mobo could possibly overvolt them to 2.3







and burn em up, or am I missing something here...


they are protected by warranty up to 2.3v, so aslong as you dont go over 2.3v you should be fine.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Did you go with ddr800 or ddr1066 ram modules... I have been looking into getting some pc8500 ddr1066 for simplifying my overclocking's

These are what's coming double sided ballistic

stumped says he's had them running at 1000 and this might allow me to oc my system to 3.2 stable. It seems that is the sweet spot for my cpu/mobo/ram combo. I'll let you know, and I'll have a weekend to test if I get it by Friday.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
These are what's coming double sided ballistic

stumped says he's had them running at 1000 and this might allow me to oc my system to 3.2 stable. It seems that is the sweet spot for my cpu/mobo/ram combo. I'll let you know, and I'll have a weekend to test if I get it by Friday.

Good luck with those and let us know how they work out for you... Don't forget to adjust your ram timings.


----------



## N2Gaming

*Attention: All members and new requesting members. I will be out of town from Monday Dec 15th 2008 thru Tuesday Jan 6th 2009 for a Holliday Get away.







I may not have internet access during this time. So if you put in a requests for membership and I do not respond don't worry be happy and consider yourself a member. I'll edit the Member's Roster a soon as possible. Happy Holliday. Please have a safe and fun Holliday season.*


----------



## G-Byte

I can try and keep a running tally for new members in this post of mine so N2Gaming doesn't have to view pages of posts. Keep 'em coming...

Merry Xmas to you all.

----------------
Running tally of new members since Dec 15th

bbjsw10 Homemade 1


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks G-Byte. I like to keep up to date with all post's in this club so when I get back if I did not have an internet connection I'll go thru each post so I'm up to date with what everyone has been doing.


----------



## bbjsw10

I have an M2N-Sli Deluxe for about a year now, love and hate it. 4200+ (255x10) 2.55ghz 1.4v , Dominator [email protected] 510, 4xht I was going to pick up a 6000+ for it from the egg but no luck/cash flow.

I also seem to be stuck at 2.55ghz I have went to 2610 but would randomly crash. I finally joined the site, I have been just building and testing on my own been a rough road.


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya bbjsw10,

Welcome to The m2n-sli.... Club. Our Director is out to lunch...I mean out of town right now so I'll be keeping a running tally of who it is that asks to join. And to help where I can with the mobo.

Please read the whole thread and you might gains some insight into what others have for overclocks. I just woke up, 8am, so I am still a bit groggy and my brain is not tracking quite right yet.

Ya I got that m2n-sli sitting in it's box, I knew after only a few hours that I would be doing an upgrade to the 32 version because it was limiting my ocing efforts.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *;5116558*
I have an M2N-Sli Deluxe for about a year now, love and hate it. 4200+ (255x10) 2.55ghz 1.4v , Dominator [email protected] 510, 4xht I was going to pick up a 6000+ for it from the egg but no luck/cash flow.

I also seem to be stuck at 2.55ghz I have went to 2610 but would randomly crash. I finally joined the site, I have been just building and testing on my own been a rough road.

bbjsw10 hi and thank you for visiting our club. I do not see any request to join. I would be more then happy to add you to our ever growing club of m2n'ers. just let me know if you would like to be a member. I see you are running pc8500 ram does that make it easier for you to overclock you fsb with out the ram bottlenecking your overclock. I have been considering using 2x2gig for total of 4gig of pc8500 ram. You could get a 6000+. I have been holding out to find out if I'll be able to use the phenom II am2+ 940 black edition 3.0 gig quad core due to roll out on store shelfs jan 09 2009.







With any luck I'll be able to use one with out a mobo ram upgrade. Good luck what ever you choose to do.


----------



## bbjsw10

Yeah, N2Gaming go ahead and sign me up,









The 8500 definately helps. I got about 2500 more on 3dMarks05 by installing it and running @ 510 right now.

I did a couple fan mods on my case tonight and lowered the MB temp 6C and the CPU temp 5C at idle, I am pretty happy about that. Cpu 35 at idle now and MB @ 30. Running at 255x10 (not real impressive I know) But I had it running for an hour last night @ 333x8 now to fine tune that setting some more. Not too bad for a 4200+


----------



## v8killaz

can u sign me up

i love this board even though i doa'd but asus was good and sent me a new one within days.

its very nice and flashy
and has all the right stuff

btw got it for $90


----------



## G-Byte

$70?? Shoot, I payed $180 for mine and it was on sale at the time. Let's see what that is in my play money...$109.41!!! Great price if it was using USD.

Oh and v8killaz, goto your UserCP and enter your system components there and save your sig lines for all the clubs you are going to be joining, including this one.


----------



## almighty15

The vdroop on my m2n sli is killing my progress of hitting 3.6 with my 5600+

Is there a way that i can stop the and improve the drop so that its less???


----------



## bbjsw10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


The vdroop on my m2n sli is killing my progress of hitting 3.6 with my 5600+

Is there a way that i can stop the and improve the drop so that its less???


In Bios there under Advanced Voltage control go to offset VCOre Voltage and it has disabled and +100mv that should help. If your have the deluxe it is a real pain to overclock but should be able to get some numbers with a 5600+ I am running 2.57Ghz on a 4200+ on mine. @285x9 (31c MB 32c Cpu at idle on air)


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bbjsw10*


In Bios there under Advanced Voltage control go to offset VCOre Voltage and it has disabled and +100mv that should help. If your have the deluxe it is a real pain to overclock but should be able to get some numbers with a 5600+ I am running 2.57Ghz on a 4200+ on mine. @285x9 (31c MB 32c Cpu at idle on air)


Ive already changed it to +100mv


----------



## wallyworld96

opinion removed, now just spam!


----------



## ChewyydaGalka

Add me to the list XD , I had my Asus m2n32 Sli Deluxe in the closet for over a year , I bought it brand new for around 178USD off newegg , and now its finally unleashed ... it's a great board though very stable for me so far.


----------



## NightHawK360

Sign Me Up!

I love my M2N-SLI.


----------



## thewebmaster179

Here's my overclocking experience on this mobo, I think the memory might be slowing me down. Kinda dissapointed I couldn't hit 3 Ghz.
Overclock X2 4200 and M2N-sli deluxe. 
Let me know what you think


----------



## Slink

Well, count me in, I guess! Anyone here use Wintec AMPx RAM?


----------



## tyler.koyl

Recently purchased the M2N-SLI as a bundle from TD which included the 9500 processor and the Corsair 2x2048 PC6400 Ram. Ya.. I got what I paid for









I had all sorts of problems getting stability under Vista 64. Plenty of seemingly random BSODs with STOP101 errors each time. It appeared to happen when the system was idle! I would walk away and come back some time later or in the morning and it would be BSOD'd. This got readily resolved once I specifically set the memory timings to the stock settings of 5-5-5-18-26-2T @ 1.80v. Then low and behold my system started to go into S1 APCI sleep mode properly. Weird heh? Well I disabled that crap in Vista and no problems since...Until I got started with OC'n

Followed AMD OC'n manual residing on overclock.net and only got so far as isolating the motherboard step and could not set my reference clock above 210 without getting post errors prior to OS load.

Any ideas where to go from here? I assume my system info is listed below. I have tried to include as much detail as possible.

Tyler Koyl


----------



## j_syk

Hey- M2N-SLI deluxe owner here.
I was just looking at some phenoms and the compatibility list. Can that board not support the 140W 9950 BE?
My only complaint about my board is that it's not PCIe 2.0 so I'm pretty much stuck with my 8800


----------



## PICK

I've got an M2N-E SLI with an AMD FX-62 and was wondering if anyone could offer up some overclocking specs I might try for a good stable oc. I tried the AI overclocking but cannot use more than 3% without getting the blue screen of death.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey all M2Nâ€™ers Iâ€™m back from my holiday vacation. So with no further a do, Iâ€™d like to welcome our newest members to the club. bbjsw10, v8killaz, ChewyydaGalka, NightHawk360, Slink and Tyler.koyl,

Now onward to your questions. Iâ€™ll try to answer them to the best of my ability.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tyler.koyl* 
Recently purchased the M2N-SLI as a bundle from TD which included the 9500 processor and the Corsair 2x2048 PC6400 Ram. Ya.. I got what I paid for. I had all sorts of problems getting stability under Vista 64. Plenty of seemingly random BSODs with STOP101 errors each time. It appeared to happen when the system was idle! I would walk away and come back some time later or in the morning and it would be BSOD'd. This got readily resolved once I specifically set the memory timings to the stock settings of 5-5-5-18-26-2T @ 1.80v. Then low and behold my system started to go into S1 APCI sleep mode properly. Weird heh? Well I disabled that crap in Vista and no problems since...Until I got started with OC'n Followed AMD OC'n manual residing on overclock.net and only got so far as isolating the motherboard step and could not set my reference clock above 210 without getting post errors prior to OS load. Any ideas where to go from here? I assume my system info is listed below. I have tried to include as much detail as possible. Tyler Koyl


Iâ€™m glad to see you got your system runnning good. Have you run any stability tests for any length of time? Have you run a memtest? Sometimes you can get your system to overclock better by adjusting the ram timings. Sounds like you had a problem with your ram timings right out the gate. Any how, you could always try to lower your ht multi or your ram divider to achive a higher fsb. Hope this helps.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j_syk* 
Hey- M2N-SLI deluxe owner here. I was just looking at some phenoms and the compatibility list. Can that board not support the 140W 9950 BE? My only complaint about my board is that it's not PCIe 2.0 so I'm pretty much stuck with my 8800


I Donâ€™t think that board is designed with the capacitors to handle the higher wattage of the those cpuâ€™s but I could be wrong. Asus Tech or sales reps will be the best people to give you a definitive answer to the wattage capablilities or your board. You could also try to look it up on the Asus web page.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PICK* 
I've got an M2N-E SLI with an AMD FX-62 and was wondering if anyone could offer up some overclocking specs I might try for a good stable oc. I tried the AI overclocking but cannot use more than 3% without getting the blue screen of death.


Software overclocking is the easiest way to avoid the learning process of how to really achieve a properly tuned & overclocked computer. LOL, Iâ€™m not dissâ€™n on you but Iâ€™m just speaking from my own experience. If you have questions in regards to what you need to do with individual settings, then Iâ€™m sure our members here would be more then happy to explain what those settings are for and what you can do to optimize those individual settings. Have you read any of the overclocking guidelines? If not that would be a good place to start. There is no easy solution for your own education when it comes to overclocking. You have to do some research and take an interest in what all the bios settings on your particular board do and why or why not you make adjustments to them. I have referenced a couple of guides here hope this helps.

Iâ€™m surprised that no one has chimed in to try and answer any of these questions by now.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Well, count me in, I guess! Anyone here use Wintec AMPx RAM?

I don't and I don't know any thing about them... how are they working out for you?


----------



## Slink

They are WEAK. Runs rock-solid at intended timings and voltages, but wants to over-clock like I want to get outta bed for school at 7am. 'Nuff said, I guess.


----------



## Wasting Away

Count me in








I'm using the M2N32-SLI Premium version.. BUT... I have a nice DFI 790FX board sittin right next to me thats about to go in my system as soon as my deneb arrives


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wasting Away*


Count me in








I'm using the M2N32-SLI Premium version.. BUT... I have a nice DFI 790FX board sittin right next to me thats about to go in my system as soon as my deneb arrives










Nice. hope you get that DFI screemin soon. DFI's can be a bit finiky at first but once you get those bios settings all dialed in you'll be rocking it with the purple lol







Welcome to the club. You have officially been added to the roster. I was looking at your system specks and I noticed a 4870 in the works. Are you planning on upgrading your 4870 to crossfire in the future? Sounds like your gonna have a nice system eiter way.

I have been kind of hoping that I could use the phenom II x4 940 BE in the m2n32 board but it don't look to promissing ATM. We'll see...


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


They are WEAK. Runs rock-solid at intended timings and voltages, but wants to over-clock like I want to get outta bed for school at 7am. 'Nuff said, I guess.


What kind of timings and voltages have you tried with that ram? Do they have heat spreaders on them?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j_syk* 
Hey- M2N-SLI deluxe owner here.
I was just looking at some phenoms and the compatibility list. Can that board not support the 140W 9950 BE?
My only complaint about my board is that it's not PCIe 2.0 so I'm pretty much stuck with my 8800

I did a quick search over at asus and it looks like your board will support the 125w BE version x4 9950 Phenom cpu seen HERE , HERE & HERE


----------



## j_syk

well the 6000+ i have in now is 125W. Frankly I never considered wattage when I picked it, it was my first and noobish build. But I haven't had problems with it. The phenom 2s are cheaper than I anticipated, so if/when I do upgrade i'll probably just do a new build to support that. But for now i'm very happy with my M2N deluxe. I never really spent much time OCing, but I think now I really want to push it. I heard my chip doesn't OC too well but even 3.4 or so would be nice.

btw, did you add me to the club list? I'd like to join

Edit: I just looked further on the ASUS site and it looks like the M2N-SLI Deluxe *does not* support 140W. But it does support 125W. So if I went phenom I couldn't do the 140W 9950 BE. Could go with the regular 9950 125W, or one of the 65W models would be even better (but more expensive last i checked)


----------



## Wasting Away

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Nice. hope you get that DFI screemin soon. DFI's can be a bit finiky at first but once you get those bios settings all dialed in you'll be rocking it with the purple lol







Welcome to the club. You have officially been added to the roster. I was looking at your system specks and I noticed a 4870 in the works. Are you planning on upgrading your 4870 to crossfire in the future? Sounds like your gonna have a nice system eiter way.

I have been kind of hoping that I could use the phenom II x4 940 BE in the m2n32 board but it don't look to promissing ATM. We'll see...

I'll be getting a 4870 for my birthday and I'll put in the DFI board. Then hopefully down the road when the 4870x2's become cheaper, I'll CF one of them bad boys with the 4870. And thanks for the heads up, its my first dfi


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j_syk* 
well the 6000+ i have in now is 125W. Frankly I never considered wattage when I picked it, it was my first and noobish build. But I haven't had problems with it. The phenom 2s are cheaper than I anticipated, so if/when I do upgrade i'll probably just do a new build to support that. But for now i'm very happy with my M2N deluxe. I never really spent much time OCing, but I think now I really want to push it. I heard my chip doesn't OC too well but even 3.4 or so would be nice.

btw, did you add me to the club list? I'd like to join

Edit: I just looked further on the ASUS site and it looks like the M2N-SLI Deluxe *does not* support 140W. But it does support 125W. So if I went phenom I couldn't do the 140W 9950 BE. Could go with the regular 9950 125W, or one of the 65W models would be even better (but more expensive last i checked)

I'm sorry if I missed your request the first time around. you have been added to the roster. Welcome a-board.









If I'm not mistaken I believe the 140w was the first x4 9950 cpu amd produced. It ran hot so they shrank the die and lowered the temps and wattage requirements and this second version is the BE of 125W. Any way I'm still praying to be able to use the Phenom II x4 940 BE it's selling for 299.00 at tiger tirect so I'll wait for prices to drop or I may just miss out on the whole 940 BE bandwagon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wasting Away* 
I'll be getting a 4870 for my birthday and I'll put in the DFI board. Then hopefully down the road when the 4870x2's become cheaper, I'll CF one of them bad boys with the 4870. And thanks for the heads up, its my first dfi









Any time. I hope Nvidia comes out with a new chipset here pretty soon to support the Phenom II x4 940. What the heck I don't need that many cores any way. It's not like I run my pc all day rippin dvd's cd's and download all day long 24 7.


----------



## j_syk

Oh duh. I never saw the 125W black edition of the 9950. There are two 9950BE on newegg, one 125w one 140w.
now you revived the upgrade bug in me! lol.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j_syk* 
Oh duh. I never saw the 125W black edition of the 9950. There are two 9950BE on newegg, one 125w one 140w.
now you revived the upgrade bug in me! lol.

Heck that makes me a little suspicious. Before you click on the buy button make sure you do the amd cpu check over at there web sight. type in the cpu PIB # and make sure it's a 125w cpu. Look Here for CPU Part #'s


----------



## N2Gaming

Here is a short list from AMD of known qualified mobo's for the phenom II 940


----------



## Slink

Here is the RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820161028

I volted it to as high as I was comfortable with. The RAM began to get exponentially hotter at some point, i think 2.5v or so, and I turned the settings back down. ;-P I only hear horror stories about over-volting RAM to that point, as in "the RAM goes bad after a few months of high-voltage pounding".

I can get higher FSB clock speeds if I loosen RAM timings, but performance seems to suffer. What do you think of all this?


----------



## N2Gaming

From the review on new egg you should be able to sqweez a little performance out of those ram sticks. Two things I notice right off the bat.

If your trying to get a lot of performance out of your ram you may want to only use two sticks. You may want to try something like 2x2048 of pc8500 which will perform better then 4x1024 pc6400. Of course you could always try using only two sticks of what you already have to see what if any performance gains you can achieve. Useually having only 2 ram slots populated will allow the ram to out-perform having all 4 ram slots populated. That's for overclocking purposes any way. If your running bone stock clocks, timings etc then more ram is usually the way to go.

Other thing is the 32 bit vs 64 bit OS thing. Your system will not use all of the ram you have right now do to the 32 bit limitations. That goes for vista as well unless you use service pack 1. I have never used vista so I'm not very well school'd on that os. In any case if you would like to use an amount of ram over 3 gig efficiently then u should think about switching over to a x64 bit os. Just my two cents.


----------



## Slink

Thank you. Those are good points (both which I had considered and then forgotten!)

My mobo supports up to 2GB of RAM per slot, with a max stock speed of DDR2-800.

How do you think 2 slots with 2GB in each slot compares to only 1GB per slot (concerning overclock-ability)? I think that 4GB in 2 slots compared to 4GB in four slots would be better, yes? -Thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

I think you would have more room for ram if you used 2x2048. I also think you get what you pay for. So next time you purchase ram do a little more research before clicking on the buy button.







Also don't let the ddr800 max fool you. If your overclocking your fsb then your also overclocking your ram spd as well. if you use cpuz and look at the speed of your ram that is probably what's holding your overclocking ablilities back. if you ram spd is at 415 then you are essencially runny your ram at ddr830 remember it's double data rate. So you have to double the spd reported by cpuz. You can use ddr1066 @ ddr800 spds and when you overclock your fsb your ram will automatically overclock as well. Try it with the ram you have now, it should overclock to about ddr940 according to the comments on newegg. cpuz would report the spd @ 470 and if you double that you get ddr940 respectively.







Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Slink

Heheh I bought that first 2GB when I was a complete OC newb, and just received the second 2GB as a gift. (I said, "aww man. this RAM kinda sucks." in my head.)









Yeah, I got most of that stuff, but my RAM is currently running at 900MHz effective (while CPU = 2.7 GHz). Any higher than that, and I have to really pump the RAM voltage higher to uncomfortable levels (for me) around 2.15 - 2.25, and the RAM really gets cooking in the case. :-/ Besides, my CPU started to wimp out around 240 MHz FSB with the highest available multiplier (12x). I tried the lower mult (from 12x to 10x) to achieve a "RAM divider" of only 5, but the performance was not as good as with a higher CPU freq, even if I could get my RAM to fast in comparison to effective CPU freq.

I gotta say that I just can't find much headroom in this 95nm process CPU. Voltage requirement (and heat output) increases exponentially around a mere 240MHz x12. Right now, I am running 2.7 GHz (225*12) stable. RAM timings are 6-5-6-15-20-2t @ 900MHz.

Bottom line is, RAM is the bottleneck, but there isn't much CPU headroom anyway, so I need a nice 65nm AMD Black Edition core, and some better RAM. I got my mobo to clock all the way up to like 300MHz without any intervention with MB voltages or HT multiplier adjustment! This board is beasty.

So, to stay on some sort of OC help topic that may help others with this board,







does anyone know how DDR2 "Termination Voltage" could help or hinder me? I can increase it from 0.5 vRAM to 0.6. How dangerous is it to set it to 0.6 (especially concerning higher voltages like 2.1v instead of the stock 1.9v)?

The following "table" shows a dramatic difference in termination voltage between the two options of 0.5 and 0.6 termination voltages, given different "base" RAM voltages.
1.9 vRAM, .5 vRAM termination = .95v
1.9 vRAM, .6 vRAM term. = 1.14v

2.1 vRAM, .5 vRAM term. = 1.05v
2.1 vRAM, .6 vRAM term. = 1.26v

Thanks! I like this club... ;-P heh


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Heheh I bought that first 2GB when I was a complete OC newb, and just received the second 2GB as a gift. (I said, "aww man. this RAM kinda sucks." in my head.)









Yeah, I got most of that stuff, but my RAM is currently running at 900MHz effective (while CPU = 2.7 GHz). Any higher than that, and I have to really pump the RAM voltage higher to uncomfortable levels (for me) around 2.15 - 2.25, and the RAM really gets cooking in the case. :-/ Besides, my CPU started to wimp out around 240 MHz FSB with the highest available multiplier (12x). I tried the lower mult (from 12x to 10x) to achieve a "RAM divider" of only 5, but the performance was not as good as with a higher CPU freq, even if I could get my RAM to fast in comparison to effective CPU freq.

I gotta say that I just can't find much headroom in this 95nm process CPU. Voltage requirement (and heat output) increases exponentially around a mere 240MHz x12. Right now, I am running 2.7 GHz (225*12) stable. RAM timings are 6-5-6-15-20-2t @ 900MHz.

Bottom line is, RAM is the bottleneck, but there isn't much CPU headroom anyway, so I need a nice 65nm AMD Black Edition core, and some better RAM. I got my mobo to clock all the way up to like 300MHz without any intervention with MB voltages or HT multiplier adjustment! This board is beasty.

So, to stay on some sort of OC help topic that may help others with this board,







does anyone know how DDR2 "Termination Voltage" could help or hinder me? I can increase it from 0.5 vRAM to 0.6. How dangerous is it to set it to 0.6 (especially concerning higher voltages like 2.1v instead of the stock 1.9v)?

The following "table" shows a dramatic difference in termination voltage between the two options of 0.5 and 0.6 termination voltages, given different "base" RAM voltages.
1.9 vRAM, .5 vRAM termination = .95v
1.9 vRAM, .6 vRAM term. = 1.14v

2.1 vRAM, .5 vRAM term. = 1.05v
2.1 vRAM, .6 vRAM term. = 1.26v

Thanks! I like this club... ;-P heh


Hey slink, I just got back from visiting my friend in sac last night so that's why it took so long to respond. I'm glad you like this club.

Personally I have not done any research on RAM termination voltage my self, so I would not be able to give you any verified results good or bad. I would like to know what it's all about and how it helps or hurts the ram if any. Lately I have been pretty bussy so needless to say, I have not spent a lot of time doing any research related to pc's. It's to bad the mobo user manuals don't give descriptive explanations of what & how each setting in the bios functions. Any time I'm trying to learn how to use a bios setting I google it and usually end up with a few good sights to help me out with learning the bios settings. Hope this helps.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Bottom line is, RAM is the bottleneck, but there isn't much CPU headroom anyway, so I need a nice 65nm AMD Black Edition core, and some better RAM. I got my mobo to clock all the way up to like 300MHz without any intervention with MB voltages or HT multiplier adjustment! This board is beasty.


Sorry for the double post. I would definately go with pc8500 it is upward compatible and runs at faster spds then pc6400. As far as the BE cpu. you can get a x2 5000+ BE or x2 5400+ BE for pretty good prices these day. That's if you can still find one available.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Sorry for the double post.


Never a problem by me.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I would definitely go with pc8500 it is upward compatible and runs at faster spds then pc6400. As far as the BE cpu; you can get a x2 5000+ BE or x2 5400+ BE for pretty good prices these day. That's if you can still find one available.


Thanks for the suggestion and input. You have given me some insight to the "problem". I was leaning more toward getting higher speed ram to run at slower speed of 800 with tighter timings, but I would have to be careful not to get higher speed RAM that is yet loosely-timed (lest I waste time/effort/money). I shall try to be more reliant on Google in the future.







Thanks again.


----------



## N2Gaming

Any time. Just so you know I was not in any way trying to shine you off on to google. I just wanted to mention that it has been a big help for me when no one else has the answer for me or if I'm not patient enough to wait for a response to my questions.


----------



## Slink

I suppose patience is a virtue that I have acquired over time, and that there are so many knowledgeable people here on OCN that I don't mind waiting for an appropriate response.







Thanks again.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hopefully patience pays off for me on my RMA'd mobo from Asus. I just got yet another m2n32 sli deluxe board back from Asus. This is the third different board they have sent me in about a two month period. Well I guess I will see later on some time if they got it right this time...


----------



## j_syk

maybe they'll send you an m3 board. Are any of the m2's still in production?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j_syk*


maybe they'll send you an m3 board. Are any of the m2's still in production?


I don't know but I would think that they are not. Any way the board I just got back looks good. I was hoping for the same thing, to get a am2+/am3 board in return. Any way I'll let you all know if the m2n32 they sent back to me is any good.


----------



## j_syk

if they are doing upgrades, i might uh... need to find a way to rma this. I like it for what it is, but i'd like an upgrade at this point. something for a nice phenom build and new graphics cards.


----------



## Slink

FYI, these boards can be upgraded via BIOS flash to enable the use of many AM2+ CPU's.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thank you, slink for bringing that to our attention. I am aware that the m2n32 sli deluxe is able to use the phenom 125w 9950 BE. I'm just hoping that they will come out with a bios update for the phenom II 940 BE


----------



## j_syk

i think the way amd likes to do upgrade is to let you use one step higher.
like- AM2 boards can use AM2+ cpus, and the AM2+ boards can use AM3.
Kinda nice compared to intel i7 socket right now. But at some point it'll change completely.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Thank you, slink for bringing that to our attention. I am aware that the m2n32 sli deluxe is able to use the phenom 125w 9950 BE. *I'm just hoping that they will come out with a bios update for the phenom II 940 BE







*

You and me both.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
You and me both.


----------



## jug4d0r

*ey guys PLEASE Help me, i know that all of you have almost the same motherboard than me and that you are the best to help me with this







*
i have an M2N32 SLI Deluxe and i recently installed windows vista ultimateSP2 x64. in windows XP i could use my 7.1 speakers perfectly with the integrated audio. but in windows vista neither with the drivers installed by windows or the ones that i install i cant get it work. i did each speaker recognition and it works FINE!.. BUT when using any kind of player to watch movies or hear mp3s or windows sound, i cant hear anything from the 7.1 just the 2 principal channels. *One more thing. with the program VoipCheapCom which i use to make international calls it works with 7.1 !!!! wt...* any of you had this issue with on vista??

another thing the last drier that i tested is this one: SoundMAX_Audio_V610X6480_Vista-1988B-M2N32 and the same error.

i dont know what else to do







, i was also trying to delete the driver and trying that windows didnt install its default driver but i cant stop that installation :S

PLease!! help me guys, i know you can









Regards,


----------



## j_syk

are your players setup to use 7.1?
Check that they are. Otherwise i don't know what to tell you. I experience a couple sound related BSOD so I just got a new soundcard.
If your problem doesnt get resolved in this thread, you may want to just make a new thread in the audio section.
btw, Welcom to ocn


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jug4d0r* 
*ey guys PLEASE Help me, i know that all of you have almost the same motherboard than me and that you are the best to help me with this







*
i have an M2N32 SLI Deluxe and i recently installed windows vista ultimateSP2 x64. in windows XP i could use my 7.1 speakers perfectly with the integrated audio. but in windows vista neither with the drivers installed by windows or the ones that i install i cant get it work. i did each speaker recognition and it works FINE!.. BUT when using any kind of player to watch movies or hear mp3s or windows sound, i cant hear anything from the 7.1 just the 2 principal channels. *One more thing. with the program VoipCheapCom which i use to make international calls it works with 7.1 !!!! wt...* any of you had this issue with on vista??

another thing the last drier that i tested is this one: SoundMAX_Audio_V610X6480_Vista-1988B-M2N32 and the same error.

i dont know what else to do







, i was also trying to delete the driver and trying that windows didnt install its default driver but i cant stop that installation :S

PLease!! help me guys, i know you can









Regards,









Have you tried the Vista non-beta driver on this page? Just select your OS and then goto the audio drivers. I don't have vista and I don't use the onboard sound so this is as much as I can help you. Maybe you should goto the audio section like j_syk suggested. There will be more people there whom know vista, this mobo and maybe what the problem is. Remember always; you are not the 1st to have this error, 1000s of other did to. It is Windows after all.









But where did you get the 6480 drivers from? Asus' site only shows version 6.10.1.6110


----------



## N2Gaming

Yes as J-syk said welcome to OCN. I'm fladdered that you chose this thread to make your first post in OCN. I wish I could give you a definate answer to your problem. However I have never used vista. So this will be one more thing for me to learn from and remember once you get it figured out. If you are on a clean install then I personally would try yet another clean install with limited hardware in the system to rule out any hardware conflicts. Of course you could always try to unistall hardware one piece at a time and test the sound in dxdiag untill all sound is working properly.

You say that you are using a voip for phone service. That may be conflicting with sound. Also in the bios are you using the front sound port in either ac97 or highdef mode. that may have something to do with it. maybe disable the front audio port and try to unistall the sound driver and reinstall it again.

The following is what I would try unless someone else has a better idea.

1.Make any adjustments necessary in bios related to hardware and sound.
2.unplug and remove any and all not needed hardware to make the system work. i.e. voip, printer, video capture card, etc.
3.Run a clean OS install.
4.Load mobo drivers for chipset, nick, wifi, sound ect.
5.Load your video drivers
6.Test sound with dxdiag
7.Click start, click run and type this: dxdiag
8.Next click sound tab at top of window
9.Click test direct sound.
10.Then back at top of dxdiag window click on music and test all of the ports.
11.Once you verify sound is working properly then start to install your other hardware one piece at a time and repeat steps 6-11

Look at me jumping in the coolaid and not even knowing the flavor. Vista that is. I don't pretend to be an expert but from my own experiance that will usually do the trick. If not then maybe you need a sound driver update from asus or the manufacturer of the sound chip on the mobo. Be patient and you eventually get it figured out.

Please let us know what is was when you get it figured out.









Edit: speaking of coolaid


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Please let us know what is was when you get it figured out.









Edit: speaking of coolaid

<3









yes, please let us know whether you have figured it out yet.

If it worked fine in your other windows installation, I would do what they said to do, also google "vista 7.1 problem" or something. I would also make sure you have the proper driver directly from the Asus website (which isn't that difficult to navigate, luckily). I would avoid the crappy on-board sound anyway. The rest of the board is great. What say you, good sir? Figured out yet?


----------



## spaceballsrules

Anyone running a quad-core on their M2N32-SLI?

*EDIT* I started a thread on this *HERE*


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Anyone running a quad-core on their M2N32-SLI?


 i use to have a tri on mine.


----------



## jug4d0r

ey *spaceballsrules*, you have windows vista 64 bits and the same mobo such as me, did you had problems using a 7.1 speakers and using any kind of player to reproduce it?....
*
if you had the correct driver to make work the 7.1 speakers in vista please let me know!!*


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jug4d0r*


ey *spaceballsrules*, you have windows vista 64 bits and the same mobo such as me, did you had problems using a 7.1 speakers and using any kind of player to reproduce it?....

*if you had the correct driver to make work the 7.1 speakers in vista please let me know!!*


 get the latest realtek drivers.


----------



## Supergroover

Hi there,

I'm new here but I own a M2N32-sli deluxe as well and would like to join in the conversation.

Can I kick off with a question? Has anyone tried the 7750 Kuma core athlon with the M2N32-sli deluxe board yet? I am currently thinking of replacing my 4200+ CPU with this one.


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya Supergroover,

1st off, welcome to OCN. You will find the info you are looking for here in any of the sub-forums if you look. Most of everyone will give you the help you needed, or more info than you would like.









2ndly, can you go and enter in your system specs here? This way we all don't have to guess at what configuration your computer is at.

With a bios update our mobo can take the 125w quad Phenoms (info) so I would imagine that your 7750 will be ok also. That looks to be a very good cpu and I hope you have fun with it.


----------



## almighty15

I need to come off the list, gone to intel now...sorry guys


----------



## G-Byte

almighty....good luck with the new system drop by once in a while.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


I need to come off the list, gone to intel now...sorry guys










Hope you like/enjoy intel.







I'll remove you.


----------



## Supergroover

Hi, thanks for the warm welcome.

I have done some research the last couple of weeks on the 7750 kuma core and the M2N32-sli deluxe. Here's what I found out:

*Bad news:*
- ASUS does not support the 7xxx series CPU's for the M2N32-SLI deluxe at the moment
- ASUS will not bring out a BIOS update for the 7xxx series in the (near) future. They are not currently working on it and it is not in the planning.

I have correspondence with ASUS support to back both statements up.

*Good news:*
- Some people say the kuma core is nothing more than the phenom I with 2 cores disabled, and so it is possible that the kuma is supported by the latest BIOS. I read so on the ASUS forum as well as here and on some other forums as well.
- I found one person who states that it actually does work. I have the link to the website here. Cartago2202 in post 170 The website is in German though, so I'll translate it:


> So, on the M2N32 Sli DeLuxe with bios 2101 runs the 7750BE without problems. Its recognized in the BIOS and almost all settings are right, only the voltage is set too high. With me it was 1.36V. I have manually changed it to 1.225V (real 1.26V). Coretemp shows only one temperature 23C, everest shows cpu 48Â° ,cores 21Â°-21Â° (all idle).


*Now for my question*
Has someone here tried the 7750 on the M2N32-SLI deluxe. I would really love to know for sure that this thing works, before I buy it. If not I think I'll go for the Athlon X2 6000+ @3100 MHz


----------



## N2Gaming

I think the x2 6000+ 3100mhz cpu would be a safe bet. af far as that cpu in this board with out a hitch, idano. find proof with cpuz screenies before you pull the trigger on that cpu.


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
find proof with cpuz screenies before you pull the trigger on that cpu.









Exactly, thats what I try to find out, hence my question


----------



## Supergroover

OK,

I have asked the guy from the German forum to post the CPU-Z pics and he did. Here are the results:

So what's the verdict, is it real?


----------



## N2Gaming

To be quite honest I can hardly see the screenies. does look like a 7xxx series cpu and m2n32 sli deluxe mobo but as far as is it real. only the person who posted it can truly answer that question... I can't tell one way or the other if it's for real or fake. Sorry bud.


----------



## Slink

@Supergroover: Still, nice work! I like AT LEAST what you dug up from Asus. Good to know. Rep+


----------



## Supergroover

I copied the complete email correspondence with ASUS up on the ASUS forum for all who want to know, here's the link.


----------



## N2Gaming

Wow, that seems like the trend these day's for manufacturers and support method's. It seems as if once they stop making the product they stop supporting it as well even though there is still a warranty left on the board. Let's all make our boards fail so that we can get a more up to date board







just kidn that's just evil.


----------



## j_syk

i still have 2 years on my warranty! I'm sure that if i can find a reason to RMA it in summer of 2011 they'll have no option than to upgrade me


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j_syk*


i still have 2 years on my warranty! I'm sure that if i can find a reason to RMA it in summer of 2011 they'll have no option than to upgrade me










 I would double check on that. they say 3 year warranty but it's actually 3 years from the date of manufacture. check it out I could be wrong.


----------



## j_syk

http://support.asus.com/repair/repai...Language=en-us

Quote:



All ASUS motherboard purchased after November 1st, 1999 will carry 3 year warranty services. ASUS product warranty is based on the serial number printed.

Note: Warranty void for user removing serial number sticker on the motherboard .


So you're right N2. I just saw someone in a thread in the last day say it was 3 year from purchase. Maybe I can find that thread again and fix it. In fact I think it was a moderator who said it, that's why I was inclined to believe.

Now if only I knew what the date of the serial is....

I doubt my mobo would ever RMA upgrade to the type of board I'd want for a future build anyway, but I wouldn't complain for one soon :/


----------



## Fossil

Check it out guys! Phenom II unofficially supported on M2N-SLI!

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...age=2&count=56


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


Check it out guys! Phenom II unofficially supported on M2N-SLI!

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...age=2&count=56


So be the first on OCN to buy one and let us know how it works out for ye...


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


So be the first on OCN to buy one and let us know how it works out for ye...


If I could afford to buy it, you're damn right I would! I can barely afford to pay my own bills right now.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
If I could afford to buy it, you're damn right I would! I can barely afford to pay my own bills right now.









join the club...


----------



## j_syk

this thread would be dead if we could afford upgrades lol.

Until then we just have to be happy with our 5XXX-6XXX Athlon x2 and our 8X00 graphics cards


----------



## N2Gaming

yup, I might start selling some of my hardware so that I can upgrade.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j_syk* 
this thread would be dead if we could afford upgrades lol.

Until then we just have to be happy with our 5XXX-6XXX Athlon x2 and our 8X00 graphics cards









Are you kidding? I love my outdated computer. The fact I can bump up to a Phenom II and haven't taken advantage of SLI gives me hope that my computer could last me a very long time.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
Are you kidding? I love my outdated computer. The fact I can bump up to a Phenom II and haven't taken advantage of SLI gives me hope that my computer could last me a very long time.

But of course it will last a long time providing your hardware don't decide to check out early... Heck I'm still running, actually typing this on a 939 rig that has recently been upgraded. I changed the vga from a nvidia 6600 td 256 mb to 2x nvidia 8600 gts 512mb. I changed the cpu from a64 3500+ single core to a opteron 180 duel core and I changed the ram from ocz platnum 2x1024 pc3200 to 2x1024 crucial ballistics pc4000. So you'll be fine for a while...


----------



## j_syk

my only concern, as i've said before is no pcie 2.0


----------



## N2Gaming

I have been contemplating wether or not to get this ram cooler... Any one have any suggestions???


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j_syk* 
my only concern, as i've said before is no pcie 2.0

ya I'm wondering if that's why my two 9800gt's don't score higher then 12779 while testing with 3dmark06


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


ya I'm wondering if that's why my two 9800gt's don't score higher then 12779 while testing with 3dmark06


If your monitor is only 19", then the resolution is probably hindering you from getting a higher score. I found this out after hardly noticing an increase SLIing my 8800GT's and someone mentioned this too me.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


If your monitor is only 19", then the resolution is probably hindering you from getting a higher score. I found this out after hardly noticing an increase SLIing my 8800GT's and someone mentioned this too me.


 Oh wait, is that it. I thought about that for a couple of seconds and then the thought went away like a little poof of smoke or like I had a short circuit in my brain. I'll try to hook my 19" up and see if that helps. if so rep+ coming your way.







right now I'm testing on a 17" crt viewsonic m70 multimedia series...


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Oh wait, is that it. I thought about that for a couple of seconds and then the thought went away like a little poof of smoke or like I had a short circuit in my brain. I'll try to hook my 19" up and see if that helps. if so rep+ coming your way.







right now I'm testing on a 17" crt viewsonic m70 multimedia series...


It isn't so much the monitor size as it is the resolution. 1280x1024 seems to be the bottleneck for a lot of high end cards. If you really want to see what kinda damage they can do, go for larger widescreen resolutions. I'm at that resolution currently and hardly got a 600 point increase with SLI enabled.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


It isn't so much the monitor size as it is the resolution. 1280x1024 seems to be the bottleneck for a lot of high end cards. If you really want to see what kinda damage they can do, go for larger widescreen resolutions. I'm at that resolution currently and hardly got a 600 point increase with SLI enabled.


ok. I just scored a 12357 which is a small gain in comparison to the 17". I guess I'll have to lug it into the living room and hook it up to the samsung 40" lcd 1080P at 1920*1280 and see if that helps.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


ok. I just scored a 12357 which is a small gain in comparison to the 17". I guess I'll have to lug it into the living room and hook it up to the samsung 40" lcd 1080P at 1920*1200 and see if that helps.


Lol... it should GREATLY benefit your score. If it doesn't, I think something else might be brewing in thar.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


Lol... it should GREATLY benefit your score. If it doesn't, I think something else might be brewing in thar.










 I post my results when I finish. I have to do the figure out how I hook it up to the tv again. should be fairly easy I use a dvi to vga adaptor to hook up to tv in pc mode. for some reason the tv does not like the refresh rate or something else unless I use a vga plug and use the pc port to the tv... Any way I'll let you know as soon as I get the results. Now to check my wireless connections...


----------



## N2Gaming

Well I finally got it hooked up to my tv. what a nightmare that was. I could not get my wireless g router working. had to reset it update the firmware and reconfigure the wirless ssid etc. Then my m2n32 sli deluxe wifi was not seeing the darn router. so after about 2 hours on phone with linksys teck support I just hard wired the computer pluged in my belkin usb wireless g adaptor and wala presto inta wifi connection... any way then I lugged pc into living room and hooked it up to 40 incher... via vga cable at resolution of 1920 * 1280 and this is all the score I got... I think is has to do with pcie 2.0 and this mobo only supporting pcie1.0 in any case the rep is yours for helping me improve the score almost 100 points...LOL


----------



## l No l FeaR l

Yay I can finally be a part of a club









I have an M2N32-SLI Deluxe


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Well I finally got it hooked up to my tv. what a nightmare that was. I could not get my wireless g router working. had to reset it update the firmware and reconfigure the wirless ssid etc. Then my m2n32 sli deluxe wifi was not seeing the darn router. so after about 2 hours on phone with linksys teck support I just hard wired the computer pluged in my belkin usb wireless g adaptor and wala presto inta wifi connection... any way then I lugged pc into living room and hooked it up to 40 incher... via vga cable at resolution of 1920 * 1280 and this is all the score I got... I think is has to do with pcie 2.0 and this mobo only supporting pcie1.0 in any case the rep is yours for helping me improve the score almost 100 points...LOL











Ahaha... ah darn. I was looking forward to a couple thousand at least!


----------



## Slink

Hahahah the M2N32-SLI "integrated wifi" is pretty terrible.







It's just hardwired to a usb header (first of all) and it's performance is sub-par. Whatever the case, wired is the only way for a gamer to connect, as WiFi (despite its high bandwidth) is too inconsistent.

So guys (and girls), the link in my sig leads to a post regarding the PCIe 1.0 limitation issue. From what I have heard so far, PCIe 1.0 should not be limiting to any GeForce cards until the 200 series. This is ESPECIALLY true of our motherboard when using SLI, as it can use 32x SLI. This means that once the PCIe bus limit is saturated for one card slot, I can go SLI with another of that card and then use the other 16x of PCIe!

Personally, I have a 9800 GTX+, and it chugs pretty darn good. Can anyone provide useful info on how I might be able to tell whether my GFX card is getting close to the bandwidth ceiling? (Other than finding someone else with the same ram, cpu, but PCIe 2.0 mobo and testing the same card.) PLEEEEAAAZ.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l No l FeaR l*


Yay I can finally be a part of a club









I have an M2N32-SLI Deluxe


Hey every one give *l No l FeaR l* a warm welcome to the club. I notice you mentioned having a m2n32 sli deluxe and your sig shows a m2n sli deluxe. Just trying to clear the air before other people in other threads call you on it...


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey every one give *l No l FeaR l* a warm welcome to the club. I notice you mentioned having a m2n32 sli deluxe and your sig shows a m2n sli deluxe. Just trying to clear the air before other people in other threads call you on it...









Oh don't be jealous, we all know the M2N-SLI is a better board anyways.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
Oh don't be jealous, we all know the M2N-SLI is a better board anyways.









Yeah keep on believing that. LOL


----------



## j_syk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Yeah keep on believing that. LOL


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Yeah keep on believing that. LOL









Be nice to our younger cousins will ya.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Be nice to our younger cousins will ya.









Hey G-Byte nice to see you drop in. Oh were just joshin around. everyone knows pciex16 times two beats pciex16 w/pciex8 hands down...


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Yeah keep on believing that. LOL









We shall see when I drop a Phenom II in there months from now.


----------



## Slink

All the M2Ns should take the same CPUs once the BIOS is updated.


----------



## N2Gaming

I am already under the impression that the Phenom II 940 BE will work right now becuase this board already supports am2+ up to 125w phenom processors. So I'll just wait a while because I just don't want to be the first turkey to verify it will work at the prices they are at right now. I'll wait to save a few bucks...


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


All the M2Ns should take the same CPUs once the BIOS is updated.


They should, but right now no M2N board "officially" supports it. I've only heard of the M2N-SLI unofficially supporting it. If I recall in that same topic, the M2N32 had problems accepting the chip. I could have misread it though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I am already under the impression that the Phenom II 940 BE will work right now becuase this board already supports am2+ up to 125w phenom processors. So I'll just wait a while because I just don't want to be the first turkey to verify it will work at the prices they are at right now. I'll wait to save a few bucks...










True that! Though I have a feeling the recent price drops in response to Intel slashing prices will mean no price drops for a while.


----------



## G-Byte

As long as I can put in my new(ish) 9850be I am going to be happy. then my 5kbe goes into it's mobo's baby brother with a 9800gt and the 1st 9800gtx+ stays in my main system.


----------



## N2Gaming

I'm working on installing win 7 beta to see what all the hype is all about...


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I'm working on installing win 7 beta to see what all the hype is all about...










Let us know man! I've thought about getting a 2nd smaller HD to give 7 a whirl as well.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
Let us know man! I've thought about getting a 2nd smaller HD to give 7 a whirl as well.

better hurry up i read somewhere that feb 9 or tnth is the last day you can download it. it will only be good for 6 months any way as they plan to release in by aug 1 and then u will have to purchase it or reinstall other os...


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


better hurry up i read somewhere that feb 9 or tnth is the last day you can download it. it will only be good for 6 months any way as they plan to release in by aug 1 and then u will have to purchase it or reinstall other os...


Yeah I remember reading about that. I'm downloading it as we speak and got my key ready to give it a test run down the road.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hi all, I just installed win 7 with out a hitch on the first try. Only thing that sucks so far is no drivers for wifi.









Also I just added Riva tuner to the guides and utilities listed on the opening post of this thread.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


Yeah I remember reading about that. I'm downloading it as we speak and got my key ready to give it a test run down the road.










 did you have any luck getting it onto dvd for install?


----------



## thewebmaster179

IÂ´m actually very intrigued about this unnoficial phenom II compatibility. It could very well mean sticking with this mobo for quite a while more than I planned, which IÂ´d really like.
I doubt Asus will take the effort to upgrade the BIOS for further compatibility since this board means no profit for them anymore. 
In the official Asus forums, it seems a few people have managed to run a PII 940 by upgrading the BIOS to the most current version and resetting the CMOS, though it canÂ´t seem to recognize the CPU brand on its own.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thewebmaster179*


IÂ´m actually very intrigued about this unnoficial phenom II compatibility. It could very well mean sticking with this mobo for quite a while more than I planned, which IÂ´d really like.
I doubt Asus will take the effort to upgrade the BIOS for further compatibility since this board means no profit for them anymore. 
In the official Asus forums, it seems a few people have managed to run a PII 940 by upgrading the BIOS to the most current version and resetting the CMOS, though it canÂ´t seem to recognize the CPU brand on its own.


As am I.







This board is pretty solid. I'd like to keep it for long as well.

I'm a gamer, so even if I can add a much faster CPU, I might hit the PCIe 1.0 16x bandwidth limit, but then all I have to do is go SLI to use the additional 16 lanes of PCIe. Therefore, this board has great headroom for years to come. (8 gigs of RAM? Well sure, you can fit that much in the board, but not me, not yet--maybe some day.







)

Maximum RAM speed of DDR2-800 on this board have you feeling down? No prob!







Just increase the clock speed of the FSB, and the RAM will follow suit. If increasing the clock makes the CPU unstable, you can decrease the CPU multiplier (though that slows the CPU). (Remember to backup or write down BIOS settings in case you have to restore defaults.) Etc, etc, blah blah, this stuff is all over the OCN. I <3 this site. And I <3 this mobo.







I'm excited and hopeful to see what it can do in the future...

-Slink


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


As am I.







This board is pretty solid. I'd like to keep it for long as well.

I'm a gamer, so even if I can add a much faster CPU, I might hit the PCIe 1.0 16x bandwidth limit, but then all I have to do is go SLI to use the additional 16 lanes of PCIe. Therefore, this board has great headroom for years to come. (8 gigs of RAM? Well sure, you can fit that much in the board, but not me, not yet--maybe some day.







)

Maximum RAM speed of DDR2-800 on this board have you feeling down? No prob!







Just increase the clock speed of the FSB, and the RAM will follow suit. If increasing the clock makes the CPU unstable, you can decrease the CPU multiplier (though that slows the CPU). (Remember to backup or write down BIOS settings in case you have to restore defaults.) Etc, etc, blah blah, this stuff is all over the OCN. I <3 this site. And I <3 this mobo.







I'm excited and hopeful to see what it can do in the future...

-Slink


You know there is two banks you can save your bios setting to with in the bios itself. This way you don't have to wright any thing down just save to bank 1 or bank 2. Then if you need those settings load from either bank 1 or bank 2.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


You know there is two banks you can save your bios setting to with in the bios itself. This way you don't have to wright any thing down just save to bank 1 or bank to. then if you need those settings load from either bank 1 or bank 2.










Haha I know. IME, those are useless, because when you clear the BIOS via jumper, you also clear those banks. (AFAIK!) Also, if you export the BIOS config to a .CMO file on your HDD or floppy drive, the "memory banks" are also exported, and thusly, when you restore your settings from a saved .CMO file, you overwrite the configs stored on-chip. Stupid, eh?







Whatever the case, the banks are still useful if you don't run the risk of having to reset your BIOS via jumper.

I just export the settings to a floppy or flash drive. (The BIOS can't see/access NTFS partitions, so unless you have a FAT32 partition on your HDD, any USB flash drive will appear as "C:" )

I have spent many hours in this mobo's BIOS...


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Haha I know. IME, those are useless, because when you clear the BIOS via jumper, you also clear those banks. (AFAIK!) Also, if you export the BIOS config to a .CMO file on your HDD or floppy drive, the "memory banks" are also exported, and thusly, when you restore your settings from a saved .CMO file, you overwrite the configs stored on-chip. Stupid, eh?







Whatever the case, the banks are still useful if you don't run the risk of having to reset your BIOS via jumper.

I just export the settings to a floppy or flash drive. (The BIOS can't see/access NTFS partitions, so unless you have a FAT32 partition on your HDD, any USB flash drive will appear as "C:" )

I have spent many hours in this mobo's BIOS...










Sounds to me like a couple of things are not working in your favor the way they should be. I on the other hand, have had to reset my cmos by turning the power off unplugging power supply waiting for mobo power to fade and then move clear cmos jumpers from pins 1&2 to pins 2&3 and vise versa after a few seconds. Why do I explain all of this you may be asking your self. Very simple becuase after reseting the bios from doing all of the steps mentioned above I simply go to the load from either saved bank option and the settings are still saved and reloaded back to my bios just as they were before I fubar'd the bios settings to a point where the system will not post. So I would have to say either you have a defective mobo or your technique may be to blame. After all that is why that option is there in the first place. Hope this helps.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Sounds to me like a couple of things are not working in your favor the way they should be. I on the other hand, have had to reset my cmos by turning the power off unplugging power supply waiting for mobo power to fade and then move clear cmos jumpers from pins 1&2 to pins 2&3 and vise versa after a few seconds. Why do I explain all of this you may be asking your self. Very simple becuase after reseting the bios from doing all of the steps mentioned above I simply go to the load from either saved bank option and the settings are still saved and reloaded back to my bios just as they were before I fubar'd the bios settings to a point where the system will not post. So I would have to say either you have a defective mobo or your technique may be to blame. After all that is why that option is there in the first place. Hope this helps.










The only time I can think of that the settings would not remain in either bank 1 or 2 is if you do a bios flash. I have not flashed my bios yet so I can not give a definitive answer on that just my theory...


----------



## Azm0deous

Proud Owner of this board and wondering if anyone knows what a "safe" HT Voltage is on it?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azm0deous*


Proud Owner of this board and wondering if anyone knows what a "safe" HT Voltage is on it?


stock is always a safe bet...







what are you trying to accomplish. higher fsb???


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Sounds to me like a couple of things are not working in your favor the way they should be. I on the other hand, have had to reset my cmos by turning the power off unplugging power supply waiting for mobo power to fade and then move clear cmos jumpers from pins 1&2 to pins 2&3 and vise versa after a few seconds. Why do I explain all of this you may be asking your self. Very simple becuase after reseting the bios from doing all of the steps mentioned above I simply go to the load from either saved bank option and the settings are still saved and reloaded back to my bios just as they were before I fubar'd the bios settings to a point where the system will not post. So I would have to say either you have a defective mobo or your technique may be to blame. After all that is why that option is there in the first place. Hope this helps.









OY!







been doing it by simply turning off the PSU and waiting for mobo capacitors to "bleed off" (discharge). Maybe I just haven't tried it in awhile. I think that the banks get overwritten if I load a .CMO file... *shrug* TY. I gotta say that my method of OC testing is rather aggressive, so I have "fubar'd" it many times.







Especially with this $#!tty RAM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azm0deous* 
Proud Owner of this board and wondering if anyone knows what a "safe" HT Voltage is on it?

Yeah, I wouldn't think you'd need to adjust it. What is the FSB speed you are attempting? I got mine all the way up to VERY APPROXIMATELY 300 MHz without changing any other mobo settings. Then I tried to downstep the HT mult, and OV the HT, but it didn't seem worth it. 300 MHz is plenty fast FSB speed.
-Slink


----------



## Azm0deous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
OY!







been doing it by simply turning off the PSU and waiting for mobo capacitors to "bleed off" (discharge). Maybe I just haven't tried it in awhile. I think that the banks get overwritten if I load a .CMO file... *shrug* TY. I gotta say that my method of OC testing is rather aggressive, so I have "fubar'd" it many times.







Especially with this $#!tty RAM.

Yeah, I wouldn't think you'd need to adjust it. What is the FSB speed you are attempting? I got mine all the way up to VERY APPROXIMATELY 300 MHz without changing any other mobo settings. Then I tried to downstep the HT mult, and OV the HT, but it didn't seem worth it. 300 MHz is plenty fast FSB speed.
-Slink

Well the only reason I am looking to adjust is I am having stability issues with my 4 gigs or ram. Works find with 2 gigs but not with the full 4 keep on crashing so I was thinking maybe I need more voltage. Also I am running my FSB at 220


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azm0deous* 
Well the only reason I am looking to adjust is I am having stability issues with my 4 gigs or ram. Works find with 2 gigs but not with the full 4 keep on crashing so I was thinking maybe I need more voltage. Also I am running my FSB at 220

I don't mean to dub you as NEWB, but have you tried changing RAM timing setting from 1T to 2T? That bridges the divide between 2GB and 4GB. I had to do it.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azm0deous* 
Well the only reason I am looking to adjust is I am having stability issues with my 4 gigs or ram. Works find with 2 gigs but not with the full 4 keep on crashing so I was thinking maybe I need more voltage. Also I am running my FSB at 220

what ram are you running ? is it this 2GB Module PN - OCZ2P8002G x2 kits if so your timings are critical and cpu voltage as well.







800MHz DDR2







CL 5-4-4-15
(CAS-TRCD-TRP-TRAS)







Available in 2GB Modules and 4GB (2x2048) Dual Channel Kits







Unbuffered







Platinum XTC* Heatspreader







OCZ Lifetime Warranty







2.1 Volts







240 Pin DIMM . what command rate are you running with 4 sticks you will almost always have to run 2T for stability.


----------



## Azm0deous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
I don't mean to dub you as NEWB, but have you tried changing RAM timing setting from 1T to 2T? That bridges the divide between 2GB and 4GB. I had to do it.

No problem I am still a nub at all this but to answer your question yet I have it set to 2T here is what I have right now.

OCZ Platinum v2 ram that says it can run at 4-4-4-15 and 2.2v and I have manually set all this in the bios.

When running the full 4 gig and using MemTest86 I get about 8 memory errors and also cannot run a stable 3dmark06 or any other benching software.

When I remove 2 gig I get a clean run of MemTest86 and all other software also, I also swapped the 2 gigs for the other 2 I had taken out with the same results. Also used the other DIMM slots to be sure that I did not have a bad one.

Currently I am running










Just not really sure where to go from here.

My Bios currenly is set as this:

CPU voltage 1.475
CPU Frequency 220
CPU/Chipset HT Voltage 1.3(.5 overstock)
HT Speed 4x

Still not stable with 4 gig but fine with 2 gig


----------



## N2Gaming

what are your idle and load temps. do you have everest ultimate 4.60?


----------



## N2Gaming

sorry for the double post.

Have you found the limits of your primary oc componants.

FSB limit = ?
Cpu Clock limit = ?
RAM OC limit = ?

It is easier to determine what is going on if you know the overclocking limitations of those three variables.


----------



## Azm0deous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
what are your idle and load temps. do you have everest ultimate 4.60?

I do not have everest ultimate and I tried the basic version and it did not seem to recognize some of my stuff correctly, but as far as cpu goes I am running ~35c idle and ~48c full load. May need to try the ultimate version and see if I can get better results.

Also I am currenly running 3dmark06 with my 4gigs but with my ram underclocked to ddr2 667 so its at about 730ish fsb on the ram and seems to be running through it.


----------



## Slink

Here's something to ask yourself: why bother with 4 GB then? Cutting-edge, resource-demanding games like Crysis and Far Cry 2 only ask for 2 GB according to the recommended sysreqs. I don't know why I am bothering with 4. Oh yeah--my brother randomly bought me more RAM. Why? I don't know, but these boards can hold up to 8 GB. LOL.


----------



## Azm0deous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
sorry for the double post.

Have you found the limits of your primary oc componants.

FSB limit = ?
Cpu Clock limit = ?
RAM OC limit = ?

It is easier to determine what is going on if you know the overclocking limitations of those three variables.

Not that I have really documented, but maybe I will run through the OC guild and try and max each one out since my ram seems to be doing ok with this underclock. Maybe I can OC my cpu a little more to get my ram closer to the 800mhz mark


----------



## Azm0deous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Here's something to ask yourself: why bother with 4 GB then? Cutting-edge, resource-demanding games like Crysis and Far Cry 2 only ask for 2 GB according to the recommended sysreqs. I don't know why I am bothering with 4. Oh yeah--my brother randomly bought me more RAM. Why? I don't know, but these boards can hold up to 8 GB. LOL.









I was thinking the same thing, but its a challange now!! If I loose then back to 2 gig I go lol or back down to 3.2 where it was stable


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azm0deous* 
I do not have everest ultimate and I tried the basic version and it did not seem to recognize some of my stuff correctly, but as far as cpu goes I am running ~35c idle and ~48c full load. May need to try the ultimate version and see if I can get better results.

Also I am currenly running 3dmark06 with my 4gigs but with my ram underclocked to ddr2 667 so its at about 730ish fsb on the ram and seems to be running through it.

I would find out the limits as suggested above and if you find the ram to be the limiting factor see if you can borrow some pc8500 from a friend or someone. If that is not an option then you can always loosen your ram timmings to 5.5.5.18 2T and see if that helps you overclock to a higher yet stable running rig.

OH one other think slink mentioned just running two sticks. You could always try running two sticks and push it even further to see how far you can go so you'll know how far you can go with 2 sticks then you can ebay all four sticks in two seperate auctions and get 2x2048 pc8500 FTW


----------



## Azm0deous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I would find out the limits as suggested above and if you find the ram to be the limiting factor see if you can borrow some pc8500 from a friend or someone. If that is not an option then you can always loosen your ram timmings to 5.5.5.18 2T and see if that helps you overclock to a higher yet stable running rig.

OH one other think slink mentioned just running two sticks. You could always try running two sticks and push it even further to see how far you can go so you'll know how far you can go with 2 sticks then you can ebay all four sticks in two separate auctions and get 2x2048 pc8500 FTW









I am actually about to build a new rig in mid February so this is a good learning experience to really see how well certain components play with each other. Never would have imagined more ram could be worse!!!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azm0deous*


I am actually about to build a new rig in mid February so this is a good learning experience to really see how well certain components play with each other. Never would have imagined more ram could be worse!!!


I looks like your on the right track and asking the right questions. more ram is not worse but more sticks is harder for overclocking. You have to remember that the more componants you have in the system the more heat is being generated on the mobo itself as well as more possibilities for cross emi within the system bus. more power "voltage" or less is sometimes a trivial question we have to play with. I don't think it will hurt your mobo to up the voltage on the ht a notch or two for testing purposes. If you get all the way to the ht voltage limit and you don't get the results your loooking for then you know that your ht voltage is not it. Now isn't overclocking a wonderfull little pass time. LOL


----------



## Azm0deous

Well time for me to call it a night need to work early. Thanks for the suggestions and here is were I left off










Tomorrow I hope to be able and get it up a little closer to its 800mhz speed

and those temps are right after a successful 3dmark06 run

I am going to let MemTest86 run overnight and hope for no errors this time and will give an update tomorrow.


----------



## Azm0deous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azm0deous* 
Well time for me to call it a night need to work early. Thanks for the suggestions and here is were I left off










Tomorrow I hope to be able and get it up a little closer to its 800mhz speed

and those temps are right after a successful 3dmark06 run

I am going to let MemTest86 run overnight and hope for no errors this time and will give an update tomorrow.









MemTest86 Finished with no errors







When I get home tonight I will try and crank it up a little more and max my ram at 800 seems the ram running at 834 was to much for it


----------



## Slink

Wow man, that thing must be blazin fast. How is your heat output on that rig? You using your posted system stats (what CPU cooler)? Also; how long have you had that CPU?

OCZ Platinum v2 RAM- Nice! I'll have to get myself some of that...

EDIT: Anyway, DEFINITELY stick with 2 gigs instead of 4. It's worth the performance difference. The only reason you'd need 4 is if you were doing some hardcore raw data processing, or like... CAD or game design or something... shrug. It seems that you are you just running the RAM at DDR2-667. Is that with 4 gig? I bet your RAM could hit those timings nicely at DDR2-800 (if it is rated as higher than DDR2-800 at the spec'd timings).


----------



## Azm0deous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Wow man, that thing must be blazin fast. How is your heat output on that rig? You using your posted system stats (what CPU cooler)? Also; how long have you had that CPU?

OCZ Platinum v2 RAM- Nice! I'll have to get myself some of that...

CPU temps did not break 52 degrees at least it didn't say it did, but when I get off work I will be doing some more windows based testing to see watch temps a little closer before I crank it up more. And Yes I am using posted system specs at the bottom right now with all my antec 900 fans at max..


----------



## Azm0deous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Wow man, that thing must be blazin fast. How is your heat output on that rig? You using your posted system stats (what CPU cooler)? Also; how long have you had that CPU?

OCZ Platinum v2 RAM- Nice! I'll have to get myself some of that...

EDIT: Anyway, DEFINITELY stick with 2 gigs instead of 4. It's worth the performance difference. The only reason you'd need 4 is if you were doing some hardcore raw data processing, or like... CAD or game design or something... shrug. It seems that you are you just running the RAM at DDR2-667. Is that with 4 gig? I bet your RAM could hit those timings nicely at DDR2-800 (if it is rated as higher than DDR2-800 at the spec'd timings).

Unfortunately I am a Mechanical Engineer so I run AutoDesk Inventor on my home PC so the extra ram helps since I am using about 1.9g with a large assembly open.


----------



## Azm0deous

Yes I have that ram underclocked to get it to work correctly, but was thinking of going to 5-5-5-?? and back up to 800 and see if that would help at all?


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azm0deous*


Unfortunately I am a Mechanical Engineer


 BAHAHAHAHA :,D Oh man, that was funny, though I don't think you intended it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azm0deous*


Yes I have that ram underclocked to get it to work correctly, but was thinking of going to 5-5-5-?? and back up to 800 and see if that would help at all?


Doing the math, 5 clock cycles fits into 800 MHz 80 times (assuming there is 1 cycle per 2 RAM MHz, therefore 400/5=80) and...
*wait a second, I don't know how that works.*
Let's look here and here for some answers. These posts helped me to learn to OC. I'd be able to do it like a champ were I to have better hardware...









After seeing the chart (second link) you might realize that you could potentially get some wicked ram timings versus CPU frequency if you simply *back your CPU mult to 14x, increase RAM "speed" to 800, and possibly tighten timings.* Unfortunately, this will result in a lower overall CPU speed, but this could still mean great things for performance, as I have heard AMD's "prefer tighter timings instead of higher core speed". You may even be able to increase your FSB enough to get back up to 3.4 GHz or whatever. Oh wait, that *doesn't make sense.* I had to realize that myself.

Here is why:
Your RAM can only reach so high a physical frequency at a given voltage and heat output before it starts to fail at any higher a frequency. That said, know that your actual physical RAM frequency will reach its maximum limit at its timings (let's say 4-4-4-15) at a lower CPU frequency than it would have reached with the CPU mult at 15x. This is because RAM is faster in proportion to CPU freq when the CPU mult is lower, because the "RAM divider" is smaller. Smaller the "divider" is, faster the RAM will be in proportion to CPU freq.

Why am I saying all of this? Because I can personally attest to the incredible difference that having tighter RAM timings can make on this board. With 4-4-4-12 "800" at some modest FSB (215 MHz or so) Windows XP took about 10 seconds to load from the moment the startup logo appeared. At 5-5-5-15, it took like 20 seconds. (Unfortunately, my RAM is $#!T, so I went with looser timings and a faster CPU freq.) Don't expect everything to be twice as fast on the computer, just take this for face value. It MAKES A DIFFERENCE.

EDIT: Please note that for some applications, a chugging CPU with not-so-fast RAM may pose a better option. For instance, if you are doing super math-intensive stuff with not-so-large chunks of data, the CPUs ALUs will be firing faster, and micro-manipulating lots of small data in the CPU caches, which are FAST. Therefore, RAM speed isn't so important in this instance. It's up to you to figure out which option is better, but I strongly recommend finding both of the two extremes, setting limitations on the counterpart (I.E. Fast CPU, good enough RAM, or fast RAM, good enough CPU.) I personally recommend not trying to find a "happy medium" between RAM and CPU, unless other extreme results tend to be unsatisfactory. Also note that by "extreme" I don't mean to confuse that with running a slow CPU and super-tight timings, as *that would be useless*--you need CPU speed to be satisfactorily high, otherwise you are going to have slower RAM, as it is dependent on CPU speed. hahaha confused? Maybe not, but I sure was...

Let me know if any of this helps, if any is confusing, and/or if there are errors, etc.








-Slink


----------



## Azm0deous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


BAHAHAHAHA :,D Oh man, that was funny, though I don't think you intended it.

Doing the math, 5 clock cycles fits into 800 MHz 80 times (assuming there is 1 cycle per 2 RAM MHz, therefore 400/5=80) and...
*wait a second, I don't know how that works.*
Let's look here and here for some answers. These posts helped me to learn to OC. I'd be able to do it like a champ were I to have better hardware...









After seeing the chart (second link) you might realize that you could potentially get some wicked ram timings versus CPU frequency if you simply *back your CPU mult to 14x, increase RAM "speed" to 800, and possibly tighten timings.* Unfortunately, this will result in a lower overall CPU speed, but this could still mean great things for performance, as I have heard AMD's "prefer tighter timings instead of higher core speed". You may even be able to increase your FSB enough to get back up to 3.4 GHz or whatever. Oh wait, that *doesn't make sense.* I had to realize that myself.

Here is why:
Your RAM can only reach so high a physical frequency at a given voltage and heat output before it starts to fail at any higher a frequency. That said, know that your actual physical RAM frequency will reach its maximum limit at its timings (let's say 4-4-4-15) at a lower CPU frequency than it would have reached with the CPU mult at 15x. This is because RAM is faster in proportion to CPU freq when the CPU mult is lower, because the "RAM divider" is smaller. Smaller the "divider" is, faster the RAM will be in proportion to CPU freq.

Why am I saying all of this? Because I can personally attest to the incredible difference that having tighter RAM timings can make on this board. With 4-4-4-12 "800" at some modest FSB (215 MHz or so) Windows XP took about 10 seconds to load from the moment the startup logo appeared. At 5-5-5-15, it took like 20 seconds. (Unfortunately, my RAM is $#!T, so I went with looser timings and a faster CPU freq.) Don't expect everything to be twice as fast on the computer, just take this for face value. It MAKES A DIFFERENCE.

EDIT: Please note that for some applications, a chugging CPU with not-so-fast RAM may pose a better option. For instance, if you are doing super math-intensive stuff with not-so-large chunks of data, the CPUs ALUs will be firing faster, and micro-manipulating lots of small data in the CPU caches, which are FAST. Therefore, RAM speed isn't so important in this instance. It's up to you to figure out which option is better, but I strongly recommend finding both of the two extremes, setting limitations on the counterpart (I.E. Fast CPU, good enough RAM, or fast RAM, good enough CPU.) I personally recommend not trying to find a "happy medium" between RAM and CPU, unless other extreme results tend to be unsatisfactory. Also note that by "extreme" I don't mean to confuse that with running a slow CPU and super-tight timings, as *that would be useless*--you need CPU speed to be satisfactorily high, otherwise you are going to have slower RAM, as it is dependent on CPU speed. hahaha confused? Maybe not, but I sure was...

Let me know if any of this helps, if any is confusing, and/or if there are errors, etc.








-Slink


Thanks for all the great info and input +rep for all that







It is just so much fun trying to get that optimal performance that I could play with the same rig for months before I need to upgrade hardware!!


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey that x2 6000+ is that the 3000Mhz or the 3100Mhz model? I think you should play with your timings and lower your fsb as slink has suggested. raise your fsb lower your multi and watch your ram bandwith improve. Oh yeah and get a copy of Everest Ultimate 4.60 so you can see the difference your ram bandwidth is making for your spd's. 3dmark06 is mostly cpu intesive w/a little gpu. You'll also want to know your ram spd as well and everest will tell you system temps, will stress test system, will give you ram bandwidth spd and tell you a lot of info all rapped up in one application


----------



## Azm0deous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey that x2 6000+ is that the 3000Mhz or the 3100Mhz model? I think you should play with your timings and lower your fsb as slink has suggested. raise your fsb lower your multi and watch your ram bandwith improve. Oh yeah and get a copy of Everest Ultimate 4.60 so you can see the difference your ram bandwidth is making for your spd's. 3dmark06 is mostly cpu intesive w/a little gpu. You'll also want to know your ram spd as well and everest will tell you system temps, will stress test system, will give you ram bandwidth spd and tell you a lot of info all rapped up in one application









I have this one here the one with the 2MB L2 cache. And I just downloaded the full version of Everest at work so when I get home tonight I will get it installed. But when I get back from vacation I will really start doing some testing and post some different scores with the setting to show everyone what the different mulitpliers and timings are doing.







Hopfully my wife has me all packed up so I do not need to pack tonight before I leave in the morning.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azm0deous* 
I have this one here the one with the 2MB L2 cache. And I just downloaded the full version of Everest at work so when I get home tonight I will get it installed. But when I get back from vacation I will really start doing some testing and post some different scores with the setting to show everyone what the different mulitpliers and timings are doing.







Hopfully my wife has me all packed up so I do not need to pack tonight before I leave in the morning.









Oh. you opted for bigger cache and hotter running cpu. here were the 6000+ options that may be one of the biggest problems. those cpu's run hot and make your mobo run hotter as well...


----------



## Azm0deous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Oh. you opted for bigger cache and hotter running cpu. here were the 6000+ options that may be one of the biggest problems. those cpu's run hot and make your mobo run hotter as well...









I purchased mine over a year ago so I think it was the only option.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azm0deous* 
I purchased mine over a year ago so I think it was the only option.









Ya I'm guessing the price prolly sucked eggs as well


----------



## princip

Anybody know the maximum memory module capacity and speeds handeled of the slots on this mb
I heard it was 16gigs of 800mhz Pc6400...is that right or wrong?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
Anybody know the maximum memory module capacity and speeds handeled of the slots on this mb
I heard it was 16gigs of 800mhz Pc6400...is that right or wrong?

give me a second I'll look it up in my user manual. from my memroy if it serves me correct 8gig is max. I'll look at get back to ya.

Edit: This is an am2 board and it was designed for pc6400 ddr800 ram with 4 x 2 gig sticks for a total of 8 gig. Try it and let us know how it works out for you


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
Anybody know the maximum memory module capacity and speeds handeled of the slots on this mb
I heard it was 16gigs of 800mhz Pc6400...is that right or wrong?

At the time of maunal writing July 2006 the user manual claims to be able to use singe 2 gig modules for a max of 8 gig. I don't know when they started producing 4 gig modlues. So I think you have a 50/50 chance either way. For the most part I would think that they will work. I have a question for you. Why are needing 16 gig







of ram and what are the timings and voltage requirments on the ram you intend to use ???


----------



## Slink

What he said. ^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
Anybody know the maximum memory module capacity and speeds handeled of the slots on this mb
I heard it was 16gigs of 800mhz Pc6400...is that right or wrong?

The capacity and speed are respectively 8GB DDR2-800. Just Google it.







Seriously, who needs 8 GB? Not gamers, fyi. Engineers, maybe. Your PC could be used as a server... heh
Slink


----------



## N2Gaming

I did a little research over at the Asus Forum and it looks as if a couple of m2n32 sli deluxe users are having some problems using 8 gig of ram. One user in paticular is using a phenom x4 9950 BE but the user did not verify if the cpu was 125w or 140w version. The bottom line is there is several things you have to consider when deciding what hardware to use. how much power will you need to support it. IE cpu, hard drives, video cards, sound cards, amount of ram modules, cd/dvd rom drives, floppy etc. I like to say make sure you have a good enough power supply to handle your power requirements so you don't end up diagnosing hardware issues. For example if you were to use a Phenom x4 9950 140w edition and it post and boots with ony 2 sticks of ram then you try 4 sticks and all of a sudden it BSOD's during boot up well the oversight may be the cpu wattage. you may think you don't have a big enough power supply but the real problem would be the cpu and it's hunger for power that it just will never properly get on this board. You could use 4 sticks of ram and up your voltage to say .1v over stock becuase you will need to do so for stability purposes. 4 sticks require more power then 2. Additionally you may have to play around with your ram timings in order to get it to work. From the limited experiance I have stock timings will not always work and you have to play aroud with the timings untill you find the majical numbers that make your mobo, cpu and ram happy. Hope this helps. Look at me spewing out text.


----------



## j_syk

someone needs help!
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...077-m2n-e.html


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j_syk* 
someone needs help!
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...077-m2n-e.html

already on it.


----------



## princip

I'm not about to spend big on ram i'm just wondering for the future when the prices come down, right now I have 2 sticks of Geil ram. My next purchase is this 
http://www.microdirect.co.uk/Home/Product/37856
Thanks for your replies people. Just to clarify are we saying that the board will run 4x 2gb's and possibly 4x4gb's


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


I'm not about to spend big on ram i'm just wondering for the future when the prices come down, right now I have 2 sticks of Geil ram. My next purchase is this 
http://www.microdirect.co.uk/Home/Product/37856
Thanks for your replies people. Just to clarify are we saying that the board will run 4x 2gb's and possibly 4x4gb's


 Yes the board will run 4 x 2gig totaling 8 gig. Please run pc8500 if you upgrade. this is a 16 gig option. but it's only pc6400. I read a review on new egg where a pc builder had experienced problems with that HDD on more than one occasion. I hope that is not the case for you.

Good luck









N2G


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hope this helps. Look at me spewing out text.


 Yeah. Good text. Rep+







This info should be acknowledged by all of us in this thread. Great points made.
-Slink


----------



## princip

I was under the impression that this board only supported up to pc6400 and not the newer pc8500


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
I was under the impression that this board only supported up to pc6400 and not the newer pc8500

The ram is built with the same 240 pin printed circuit board and you can run the ram @ ddr800. Then if you decide to overclock you will be able to take the ram up to speeds higher then your cpu will. So the ram will not bottle neck your Over Clock. The PC8500ram will work in this board. I have pc4000 running in pc3200 system right now as I type. No problemo main.


----------



## Slink

So does anyone have trouble with "sleep mode" on these mobos? Mine usually works, but sometimes it fails while asleep, and won't wake up again until I press power twice. I think I had to take it out of s1&s3 and change it to just s3, but not sure. Before it would reboot after logging back into windows after sleep, but now sleep just fails sometimes, while sleeping.







Help?

Also, has anyone used the 1394a port or header? (I just got a camera...)


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


So does anyone have trouble with "sleep mode" on these mobos? Mine usually works, but sometimes it fails while asleep, and won't wake up again until I press power twice. I think I had to take it out of s1&s3 and change it to just s3, but not sure. Before it would reboot after logging back into windows after sleep, but now sleep just fails sometimes, while sleeping.







Help?

Also, has anyone used the 1394a port or header? (I just got a camera...)


I have noticed a couple of glitches like that. I have it set to power up and or wake from a sleep state by pressing my space bar. Once in a while it won't work like it should. I have heard of this problem with the m2n boards as well. Sorry I have not used the fire wire port.


----------



## G-Byte

I had the same problem with my last rig, skt939, so I taped a piece of heavy paper over that button, it was right by my esc key and I kept on missing and hitting the sleep...powered right down on me. I don't use it anymore and just use XP's power settings to power down my drives after a few hours, same thing when I goto bed I set my lcd for 10minutes. It shines right on the wall at the foot of my bed so...off it goes.


----------



## Slink

Thanks, guys. @G-Byte: yeah, I disable any sleep keys on my keyboards via Microsoft Intellitype settings in Control Panel (XP Pro). (Ugh I hate those generic input device interface names from MS...







"Intellipoint"--gag me with a rusty pike...)

Regarding sleep mode: So you guys think this is just some internal power management failure of the board? Sleep mode always seems to have SOME kind of issues that must be avoided.









I'll get back to you on the IEEE 1394a (Firewire) port. I expect it to work without problems. (Now I just have to see if 1394-to-USB is possible, because this lame lappy has no 1394 port.







:


----------



## v8killaz

so guys how much can i get this board for new


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *v8killaz*


so guys how much can i get this board for new


What baord are you talking about. The M2N32 Sli deluxe or some other board. Sorry but it looks like you forgot to reference a board. I have a brand new NIB baord that I'm not using becuase I have two that I purchased on fleebay that are doing a nice job for me ATM. The new one was gong to be the original but I got one on ebay at the same time and the new one is just sitting all nice an cozy in the box. I paid a little over $200.00 for it new at Tigerdirect.com about 4 months ago.


----------



## v8killaz

m2n32-sli deluxe deluxe


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *v8killaz* 
m2n32-sli deluxe deluxe

A quick search on google turned up these results. hope this helps.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...deluxe&aq=f&oq=


----------



## j_syk

i think you can get better boards for a better price than those in the link.
Not that these arent good boards, but they are pretty old now.
better off getting a newer chipset and something with pcie2.0

If they were less than $100 i'd recommend it. don't pay 200 for one though.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Anyone running a Phenom 9850 on a M2N32-SLI? Comments, opinions, or advice?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Anyone running a Phenom 9850 on a M2N32-SLI? Comments, opinions, or advice?


 If I were you and I really wanted to get a phenom quad core I would go for the 9950 BE 125w version. You could buy from a retailer/etailer that has a good customer service base and will accept returns for any reason w/no questions asked well of course they will want to know why but you simply tell them the processor does not work in my mobo. Then just shrug your shoulders and brush your self off and try again.









I do think you will be able to run the 9850 as well as a 9950 long as it is the 125w version and not a 140w version. Good luck. Just to be on the safe side I would make sure that you have a good case w/plenty of system cooling to get rid of the extra heat the mobo and cpu will be putting out.

Good luck what ever you choose to do.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


If I were you and I really wanted to get a phenom quad core I would go for the 9950 BE 125w version. You could buy from a retailer/etailer that has a good customer service base and will accept returns for any reason w/no questions asked well of course they will want to know why but you simply tell them the processor does not work in my mobo. Then just shrug your shoulders and brush your self off and try again.









I do think you will be able to run the 9850 as well as a 9950 long as it is the 125w version and not a 140w version. Good luck. Just to be on the safe side I would make sure that you have a good case w/plenty of system cooling to get rid of the extra heat the mobo and cpu will be putting out.

Good luck what ever you choose to do.










BIOS updates are only good up to the 9850 on the board, so that is my best choice for going quad on a budget. The 9950 is not supported, but I can deal with the 100MHz loss








I already run a 125W CPU, and my case and cooling are definitely up to the task


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


BIOS updates are only good up to the 9850 on the board, so that is my best choice for going quad on a budget. The 9950 is not supported, but I can deal with the 100MHz loss








I already run a 125W CPU, and my case and cooling are definitely up to the task











I will do a little more research on that one. I think other m2n boards support the 9950 and if that is the case I don't see why this board is any different. the cpu is basically the same if it's only 100 mhz different then in theory the only difference is the muliplier. They are both quad cores just one runs a little faster.









I'll go to amd and compare and get back soon.

Edit: the multi on the 8850 would be 12.5 * 200 and the 9950 would be 13 *200


----------



## N2Gaming

http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...&id=447&id=449

Here is the 9950 model that would most likely work. You could probably get one cheaper than this. I just did a quick google to verify the amd sight was referencing the black editons becuase they do not specify.








Manufacturer Part# : HD995ZXAGHBOX
















[/B]:void(0);]






























Manufacturer Part# : HD995ZXAGHBOX






































































































































































































[/B]:ajShow('tabs','tabs_SpecsTab','/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&cid=39888&cs=04&dgc=SS&l=en&lid=1022053&s=bsd&sku=A2381371&~tab=SpecsTab&~wsf=tabs')]Tech Specs[/B]:ajShow('tabs','tabs_ReviewsTab','/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&cid=39888&cs=04&dgc=SS&l=en&lid=1022053&s=bsd&sku=A2381371&~tab=ReviewsTab&~wsf=tabs')]Customer Ratings[/B]:ajShow('tabs','tabs_GlossaryTab','/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&cid=39888&cs=04&dgc=SS&l=en&lid=1022053&s=bsd&sku=A2381371&~tab=GlossaryTab&~wsf=tabs')]Glossary And Resource

Realize new possibilities for connecting with friends, family, and digital entertainment with the phenomenal performance of the AMD Phenom X4 quad-core processors. Built from the ground up for true quad-core performance, AMD Phenom X4 processors speed through advanced multitasking, critical business productivity, advanced visual design and modeling, serious gaming, and visually stunning digital media and entertainment.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Thanks for all the hard work. Since the 9850 and 9950 are the exact same chip, then why pay more for the 9950 when it is just an OC'd version of the Agena core. AMD is really good at this. They factory OC a chip and slap a different model # on it :swearing:
I have a chance at buying a 9850 from an OCN member here for cheap, so that is why I am sticking to the 9850. If that falls through, and there aren't any others for sale, then I will just wait and get a Phenom II 940 and a new mobo. It's just a chance to get a quad on the fly.








Again, thanks for the diligent work


----------



## G-Byte

I should be getting my new(ish) 9850BE next week...and I really hope my mobo want's a faster playmate. $143can includes shipping from Long Island


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
I should be getting my new(ish) 9850BE next week...and I really hope my mobo want's a faster playmate. $143can includes shipping from Long Island


Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
As long as I can put in my new(ish) 9850be I am going to be happy. then my 5kbe goes into it's mobo's baby brother with a 9800gt and the 1st 9800gtx+ stays in my main system.

A week and your still waiting another week. Wow hope it's not frozen when you get it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I'm working on installing win 7 beta to see what all the hype is all about...










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
Let us know man! I've thought about getting a 2nd smaller HD to give 7 a whirl as well.

So far I love it but I can't play quake live yet that's ok cuase I can't play it on xp x64 eiter. Maybe I'll try win 7 32 bit when I get a couple more hdd's.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Well, the 9850 was sold to someone else. Looks like I will wait on a PhII 940 and a new mobo, probably an Asus M3A79-T. Just have to wait for prices to drop. Until then, my 6400+ will have to do. Life is hard


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Well, the 9850 was sold to someone else. Looks like I will wait on a PhII 940 and a new mobo, probably an Asus M3A79-T. Just have to wait for prices to drop. Until then, my 6400+ will have to do. Life is hard









Forgive me for saying this but have you considered intel? they have some nice processors running wiht hyper threading that suposedly is lightyning fast and ram running at ddr1333 mhz







Good luck what ever you chose to do.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


A week and your still waiting another week. Wow hope it's not frozen when you get it.


I got one word for you, PayPal. That and no credit card to backup my bank. The cash was withdrawn from my bank Jan27 and yeserday it was finally "officially" in confirmed status. So now I just gotta wait a bit...and since it is Friday we both know what that means. So I guess I'll expect it next week sometime. JIT to be paired with my new gpu.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Forgive me for saying this but have you considered intel? they have some nice processors running wiht hyper threading that suposedly is lightyning fast and ram running at ddr1333 mhz







Good luck what ever you chose to do.










I am way too cheap to go to the dark side. Intel is awesome, but they are always way more expensive. Plus, I like to run all my gear at stock, so even though Intel OCs better, it doesn't apply to me. I like my CPUs to run slow and hot


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


i am way too cheap to go to the dark side. Intel is awesome, but they are always way more expensive. Plus, i like to run all my gear at stock, so even though intel ocs better, it doesn't apply to me. I like my cpus to run slow and hot










lol


----------



## kaiser37

I'm a bit confused, would a gtx260 work with this mobo?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaiser37* 
I'm a bit confused, would a gtx260 work with this mobo?

Will you be able to use it. I would have to say yes. The only problems is that gtx260 is pcie2.0 so your board will not take full advantage of the cards abilty. It's like running a car with a v-8 on rocket fuel w/only 6 cylinders at full throttle w/the motherboard being the 6 cylinder and the GPU being the rocket fuel.

The same can be said in regards to running a Phenom 9850 or other Ph II cpu's of the sort.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kaiser37

Hmmm, thank you that does help. What would you recommend for around 200 plus or minus? I was also looking at a 9800gtx+


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaiser37* 
Hmmm, thank you that does help. What would you recommend for around 200 plus or minus? I was also looking at a 9800gtx+

what are you trying to do with them and what's wrong with the 8600GT SLI set up that you are using right now?

the GTX260 is a good card but you can get better of course. It all depends on what you are going to do with it. the more ram you get on the card the bigger a resolution you will be able to run in your games etc. So keep video card ram size in mind when you do decide what you are going to purchase. One place to try is www.craigslist.com you can some times come accross a good deal from some one who just wants to get rid of the card locally and does not want to deal with shipping and ebay charges... these video cards these days are pretty tough so unless the preveouse user put it through hell and let it sit in the rain for a few months then they should be good. xfx cards have a double lifetime warranty so the second owner can get the warranty transfered into their name. good luck


----------



## Slink

That's good info in the previous post. I am wondering some of the same things. (See my sig.) I bought a 9800 GTX+ and it rips pretty good. I'd hate to waste money on a card of which my mobo can't take full advantage, due to its PCI-E v1.0 limitation. I doubt that my card saturates the bandwidth of the occupied lanes of the PCIe bus on this mobo, but I can't be sure.

9800 GTX+ is a better purchase at this point in time, but you get most bang for buck if you buy the "middle" card from the previous series. Example: right now with the GeForce 200 series being the current top level, a 9600 or so would be the best deal. I bought this one from Newegg.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


That's good info in the previous post. I am wondering some of the same things. (See my sig.) I bought a 9800 GTX+ and it rips pretty good. I'd hate to waste money on a card of which my mobo can't take full advantage, due to its PCI-E v1.0 limitation. I doubt that my card saturates the bandwidth of the occupied lanes of the PCIe bus on this mobo, but I can't be sure.

9800 GTX+ is a better purchase at this point in time, but you get most bang for buck if you buy the "middle" card from the previous series. Example: right now with the GeForce 200 series being the current top level, a 9600 or so would be the best deal. I bought this one from Newegg.


Now the only thing you need now is a 4ms 22" lcd


----------



## Slink

Good point. I also discovered (or realized) another option on this motherboard:
There is a spot in the BIOS that says "PEG Link". Apparently, it provides more bandwidth to the PCEe 16x slot... it seems to give a boost to my 9800 GTX+.









Options are (iirc):
disabled, auto, normal, fast, faster


----------



## Slink

whoops double post... sorry









Meh, I guess it's just a cheezy way to OC the gfx card. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PEG_Link_Mode


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
whoops double post... sorry









Meh, I guess it's just a cheezy way to OC the gfx card. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PEG_Link_Mode

Any info on how it works with sli enabled???


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Any info on how it works with sli enabled???


All I know is that it's the same method of performance boost. I have no results to post, or anything like that. The only SLI setup I did was with two GeForce 7600 GT's, and that's quite a "far cry" from where we are today, graphically speaking. ;-P

*Does anyone here know of the highest-level graphics card anyone has tried in this mobo? I would really like to compare specs and benchmarks.*

If you haven't already, subscribe to this thread, guys!








Also, see the ASUS page for our mobo: http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?mo...=3&l2=101&l3=0


----------



## AtiViVo

Folks, anyone tested the Phenom II with this excellent mobo , the M2N32-SLI? Or at least Phenom I tripple cores? I've read some reviews on the new Phenoms and I'm quite impressed by the x4 810/910 and x3 720BE (price/performance rating, they're amazing). The x3 seems to fit my budget and is quite powerfull, but will it work on the M2, since this is an AM2 mobo and the CPU is AM3 (well, AM2+ backwards compatible, but still)...?

I'd appreciate some advice whether to go with a tripple or a regular quad-core CPU and what model?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtiViVo*


Folks, anyone tested the Phenom II with this excellent mobo , the M2N32-SLI? Or at least Phenom I tripple cores? I've read some reviews on the new Phenoms and I'm quite impressed by the x4 810/910 and x3 720BE (price/performance rating, they're amazing). The x3 seems to fit my budget and is quite powerfull, but will it work on the M2, since this is an AM2 mobo and the CPU is AM3 (well, AM2+ backwards compatible, but still)...?

I'd appreciate some advice whether to go with a tripple or a regular quad-core CPU and what model?


AtiViVo welcome to OCN, and you struck a nerve with every owner of this mobo as that seems to be the toppic for discussion these day. will it run PHENOM II 940 or other flavors of the Phenom. Asus has compiled a list of known cpu's that these boards are known to support. I have not heard of any PH II making it into one of these boards successfully just yet. So don't hold your breath but say a prayer in the hopes that this board will support the cpu you wish to have.

your board would significantly run those cpu's with a handicap. The ddr800 board and a ddr1066+ cpu is not good practice. However I don't have any real evidence or knowledge to say one way or the other yes or no for sure. Hope this helps.

See you around.

N2G


----------



## princip

Help!
I recently installed a new hd to my system, and when I rebooted it wouldn't even post just kept dying prepost, so I emptied the system from its case and did the bare min and it worked I put it all back together and it worked restarted my system today and now the same problem is back! It dies after about 4 seconds (no beep), If I take the ATX12 wire out it stays on but obviously thats no use. I was using this system after I experienced this problem so i'm pretty sure that nothing has shorted. Anybody?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


Help!
I recently installed a new hd to my system, and when I rebooted it wouldn't even post just kept dying prepost, so I emptied the system from its case and did the bare min and it worked I put it all back together and it worked restarted my system today and now the same problem is back! It dies after about 4 seconds (no beep), If I take the ATX12 wire out it stays on but obviously thats no use. I was using this system after I experienced this problem so i'm pretty sure that nothing has shorted. Anybody?


test tour power supply with a digital multy meter


----------



## princip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


test tour power supply with a digital multy meter


The PSU is brand new and has been working very well. 
How do I test it?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


The PSU is brand new and has been working very well. 
How do I test it?


do you have a digital multi meter?


----------



## princip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


do you have a digital multi meter?


Yes


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


Yes


Similar thread I'll link you to this as it is quicker and has already been done for you. I hope this helps.

N2G


----------



## princip

Thanks N2G
to make things even wierder, its working now it posted I left it alone for 10 mins and then came back to it and it switched on. Something is defo not right, I don't want to be scared of turning it off for for of it not turning back on!
Its running now and i'm confident it will die unless it turn it off.
Its as though it struggles to post but once it has posted all is well.
Any ideas?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


Thanks N2G
to make things even wierder, its working now it posted I left it alone for 10 mins and then came back to it and it switched on. Something is defo not right, I don't want to be scared of turning it off for for of it not turning back on!
Its running now and i'm confident it will die unless it turn it off.
Its as though it struggles to post but once it has posted all is well.
Any ideas?


It could be several things.

Have you run memtest86+ to make sure your ram and hardware are happy together?

Test your Power supply I assume in the works.

Verify that you don't have any loose hardware

Make sure you don't have any dust built up inside the case. Dust can cause shorts.

there are a couple of other things but lets stick to the basics for now...


----------



## Slink

Also, please make sure that ALL cables are securely plugged in. Don't break anything in the process. ;-)

Also inspect the mobo for leaking capacitors, or strange scorch marks. (This good mobo should have none, but look anyway.)

Please check your PSU with electrical mutli-meter as stated above. Also check for dust buildup as stated above (causes ground-outs or shorts).

Hope this helps.
-Slink


----------



## TheFoister

Hi guys,

I just joined to the forum.
I'm trying to decide if I should spend some money for an upgrade in my cpu. I'm mainly interested in x2 6000+ (both 3.0ghz or 3.1ghz versions) or 7750+ BE.
So I need your comments. What do you think, should I get a 6000+ (also which revision; L2 1 or 2mb,so important?) or 7750+BE or forget and keep my 5000+BE.
Please keep in mind that I just use my pc for gaming and it has some oc'ing capability.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
Hi guys,

I just joined to the forum.
I'm trying to decide if I should spend some money for an upgrade in my cpu. I'm mainly interested in x2 6000+ (both 3.0ghz or 3.1ghz versions) or 7750+ BE.
So I need your comments. What do you think, should I get a 6000+ (also which revision; L2 1 or 2mb,so important?) or 7750+BE or forget and keep my 5000+BE.
Please keep in mind that I just use my pc for gaming and it has some oc'ing capability.
Thanks in advance.

TheFoister welcome to OCN, I want to give you a







for having a nice mobo although they are slowly being outdated they are still up to the task of Gaming and so on. Not many boards come built with 2*1gig nics and wifi on top of that. As far as the type of cpu you should run well I think it up to you to determine wether you plan on overclocking it or not. Bigger chache simply means that the CPU will be able to store more information as to what your hard drive is storing and where so it don't have to spend a lot of time searching all over the place for it when a specific file is requested via a game or spread sheet. So the more cache is usually better. More cache does seem to make a cpu run a little hotter beucase they require a bigger die size.

http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUSideBySide.aspx?id=451&id=34

If you look at the link I referenced to AMD you will notice that the 2gig cache chip that only runs at 3Ghz is a 125w version of the x2 6000+ chip vs the 1gig chip runs at 3.1Ghz and is a 89w version. Simply put the 3.1Ghz will overclock a little easier and already runs a little faster out the gate. The smaller the die size and the lower the wattage = the cooler the cpu will run. Anther thing to consider. Your mobo is designed to run a chip up to 125w. It can run chips of 125w but it will also put more stress on your mobo. More stress = more heat on the powering componants. I.E. Capacitors VRM's etc etc. So the longer you run a 125w cpu then the more likely the mobo will not last as long as vs a mobo set up with a 89w or lower cpu.

Hope this help and good luck,

N2G


----------



## Slink

Don't forget that our board supports many AM2+ CPU's after a BIOS update. ^_^


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
Hi guys,

I just joined to the forum.
I'm trying to decide if I should spend some money for an upgrade in my cpu. I'm mainly interested in x2 6000+ (both 3.0ghz or 3.1ghz versions) or 7750+ BE.
So I need your comments. What do you think, should I get a 6000+ (also which revision; L2 1 or 2mb,so important?) or 7750+BE or forget and keep my 5000+BE.
Please keep in mind that I just use my pc for gaming and it has some oc'ing capability.
Thanks in advance.

if you plan on ocing get the 7750be or a be tri cor/quad. if not get the fastest cpu possible.

i wreccomend the 7750 if you plan on staying dual core. it oc good.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Don't forget that our board supports many AM2+ CPU's after a BIOS update. ^_^

Good point and to take it one step further make sure you are willing to be with out your board if you flash. Some times a flash goes wrong and it renders the board useless and an RMA is required. if you have a removeable bios chip then you have less to worry about becuase if you bios flash does go sour then you can just have Asus send you a newly flashed bios with the version you want already on it.

Good luck

N2G


----------



## AtiViVo

Folks,
what is the BIOS version you're using? I have v2001 which, oddly wasn't listed for quite some time on the ASUS download page (I found it via a forum link). Should I get the new 2101? I'm thinking of just going headstrong and risk with a X3 720BE , but every test I've seen with Phenom IIs on this mobo seems to be with BIOS v1701 or older.
I hope I just won't end up with a useless, or worse - fried CPU... :/


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AtiViVo* 
Folks,
what is the BIOS version you're using? I have v2001 which, oddly wasn't listed for quite some time on the ASUS download page (I found it via a forum link). Should I get the new 2101? I'm thinking of just going headstrong and risk with a X3 720BE , but every test I've seen with Phenom IIs on this mobo seems to be with BIOS v1701 or older.
I hope I just won't end up with a useless, or worse - fried CPU... :/

We have many users here that would like to see the results of the Phenom II in this board. do you have any links to sights with any results?

Also I don't think you will damage the cpu just by dropping it into the am2 slot. if the pinconfiguration is the same and it is am2+ then I would be be willing to bet money that you would be just fine putting any am2+ cpu in this mobo.

I could be wrong, I have been known for that in the past but never the less am2 is am2 and am2+ is am2+ the Phenom II is indeed am2+

In regards to what is the best bios, I simply do not know as I have not encountered a need to flash. If any one has a good link to prefered bios's I would be more then happy to link them to the opening post of this thread. There may be several post in this thread that can shed some light on that subject. In regards to what bios works best for the cpu you wan't to try. Well the only and best advice I can give you is trial and error, it is the only for sure way to know what will and will not work. taking some ones word for it is good but untill you actually try it then that's all it is.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AtiViVo* 
Folks,
what is the BIOS version you're using? I have v2001 which, oddly wasn't listed for quite some time on the ASUS download page (I found it via a forum link). Should I get the new 2101? I'm thinking of just going headstrong and risk with a X3 720BE , but every test I've seen with Phenom IIs on this mobo seems to be with BIOS v1701 or older.
I hope I just won't end up with a useless, or worse - fried CPU... :/

I don't know which BIOS version I'm using atm b/c I'm not at home. Someone else answer the question?







ASUS tech support should be of some help, and Google usually pulls thru with a little effort from the user.









Whatever the case, should you decide to venture into the realm of AM2+, seeking use of a Phenom CPU on this board (M2N32 etc.) you must realize that you MUST NOT EXCEED THE MAXIMUM CPU WATTAGE FOR THIS BOARD, because the CPU won't function if it draws too much power. I believe the limit for this board is 125 watts.

Does this help you?
-Slink


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Whatever the case, should you decide to venture into the realm of AM2+, seeking use of a Phenom CPU on this board (M2N32 etc.) you must realize that you MUST NOT EXCEED THE MAXIMUM CPU WATTAGE FOR THIS BOARD, because the CPU won't function if it draws too much power. I believe the limit for this board is 125 watts.

Does this help you?
-Slink

Here are all of the Phenom II processors released to date.


















It looks as if they all are 125w or less. One last thing to consider is the mobo was designed for ddr800 while the Phenom II is designed to run ddr1066 or PC8500 and the Phenom III's will be using ddr1333 or something like that. You can install pc8500 in this board and overclock the ram by upping the FSB to try to get it as close to ddr1066 as possible but that will of course put more stress on your mobo. In any case Hope you learned more then you did before you visited us.









Good Luck,

N2G

Edit: Phenom II is reported to support DDR1600 not DDR1333 so that means it's even faster then I thought.


----------



## Slink

Again, good info. (Also I didn't know that they were all 125W or fewer!







) ...Had my nose in books for school and I've been busy at work!









*Anyway* that "_stress_" on your motherboard need not worry you--this baby can crank up to around *300 MHz* (after which point you might need to *slightly increase HT voltage* and/or *decrease CPU-->HT multiplier* from 5x to 4x). Increasing the FSB (reference clock) and modifying HT voltage will both contribute to heat output from the NB and SB (afaik). Make sure you have decent airflow in your case, and monitor your temperatures with monitoring software or hardware. Voltage adjustments should be made AFTER you reach the top of your stable range FSB clock frequency.

This board is a champ. It is truly a shame that I have less-than-premium RAM and CPU in it... still, it has all served me rather well. I shall UPGRADE!!








-Slink


----------



## tezster

I apologize if this has already been covered - I did a search and couldn't find a conclusive answer. Will the 7750 BE CPU work on the M2N-SLI Deluxe? I'm really hoping to be able to run this chip with this board.

I'm currently running the 1604 BIOS version.


----------



## MW041443

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tezster* 
I apologize if this has already been covered - I did a search and couldn't find a conclusive answer. Will the 7750 BE CPU work on the M2N-SLI Deluxe? I'm really hoping to be able to run this chip with this board.

I'm currently running the 1604 BIOS version.

ASUS states it will work with bios 1701 (?) but there are no links posted beyond 1604.

Link: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...Language=en-us

^ Search CPU by motherboard.

EDIT: Or you could just use the link from the first post. XD

http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...N-SLI%20Deluxe


----------



## TheFoister

Thank for the reply N2,

As far as I get, you suggest me to have a 6000+ (3.1ghz) or 7750BE.

But, are we 100% sure that 7750BE's work flawlessly on M2N32; because acc. to the asus support page it is not supported by any released bios yet (and I read somewhere else asus has no plan to release any further bios for this board).

I'm getting lost.








Because yesterday I read some reviews showing that even OC'ed x3 8450's beat x2 6000's in many apps. (not mainly today's games but it is expected to see more titles to have +2 core support in the near future).

So today's question is (sorted acc to price):

x2 6000+(3.1) or x3 8450 or x2 7750be









(for sure all of them will be OC'ed before use)
Regards,

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
TheFoister welcome to OCN, I want to give you a







for having a nice mobo although they are slowly being outdated they are still up to the task of Gaming and so on. Not many boards come built with 2*1gig nics and wifi on top of that. As far as the type of cpu you should run well I think it up to you to determine wether you plan on overclocking it or not. Bigger chache simply means that the CPU will be able to store more information as to what your hard drive is storing and where so it don't have to spend a lot of time searching all over the place for it when a specific file is requested via a game or spread sheet. So the more cache is usually better. More cache does seem to make a cpu run a little hotter beucase they require a bigger die size.

http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUSideBySide.aspx?id=451&id=34

If you look at the link I referenced to AMD you will notice that the 2gig cache chip that only runs at 3Ghz is a 125w version of the x2 6000+ chip vs the 1gig chip runs at 3.1Ghz and is a 89w version. Simply put the 3.1Ghz will overclock a little easier and already runs a little faster out the gate. The smaller the die size and the lower the wattage = the cooler the cpu will run. Anther thing to consider. Your mobo is designed to run a chip up to 125w. It can run chips of 125w but it will also put more stress on your mobo. More stress = more heat on the powering componants. I.E. Capacitors VRM's etc etc. So the longer you run a 125w cpu then the more likely the mobo will not last as long as vs a mobo set up with a 89w or lower cpu.

Hope this help and good luck,

N2G


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
Thank for the reply N2,

As far as I get, you suggest me to have a 6000+ (3.1ghz) or 7750BE.

But, are we 100% sure that 7750BE's work flawlessly on M2N32; because acc. to the asus support page it is not supported by any released bios yet (and I read somewhere else asus has no plan to release any further bios for this board).

I'm getting lost.








Because yesterday I read some reviews showing that even OC'ed x3 8450's beat x2 6000's in many apps. (not mainly today's games but it is expected to see more titles to have +2 core support in the near future).

So today's question is (sorted acc to price):

x2 6000+(3.1) or x3 8450 or x2 7750be









(for sure all of them will be OC'ed before use)
Regards,

Quite honestly I have not done the research on the 8450 or 7750be becuase I'm quite content running my x2 5400+ BE. I wish I had a solid answer for you or a link to help get you pointed in the right dirrection. Most of the members here at ocn prolly are about the same as me if they have that board or they are affraid to be the first to take the plunge and find out worse case senario that those chips don't work in these boards.

I have a couple of suggestions as I have mentioned before. I would try to find a local dealor that has oem cpu's and has a no hassel return policy so that you can test the chip to see if infact it will work in the board or not. Three reltailers come to mind. Fry's Electronics they are online, Comp USA and Tiger Direct if you are local to them then you can p/u same day just pay for gas to and from the store. If you are not local to any of those then you would have to pay for the shipping from and to plus you have to wait longer to get the chip and verifiy if it will work or not. In any case I would try that first if that is what you really want to do. you may pay more for the chip at one of those retailers but you have like 15 day's at frys and 30 days are tiger direct for returns.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## TheFoister

MW041443,

I see you are using a quad core with M2N32. I think you're happy with it? Can you share your experiences with us (like OC'ing details, game peformance, bios etc).

Thanks,

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MW041443* 
ASUS states it will work with bios 1701 (?) but there are no links posted beyond 1604.

Link: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...Language=en-us

^ Search CPU by motherboard.

EDIT: Or you could just use the link from the first post. XD

http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...N-SLI%20Deluxe


----------



## TheFoister

noobdown,

Do you have any clue for the support to 7750BE in M2N32 or you just comment by looking to the cpu choses I raised?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobdown* 
if you plan on ocing get the 7750be or a be tri cor/quad. if not get the fastest cpu possible.

i wreccomend the 7750 if you plan on staying dual core. it oc good.


----------



## MW041443

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
MW041443,

I see you are using a quad core with M2N32. I think you're happy with it? Can you share your experiences with us (like OC'ing details, game peformance, bios etc).

Thanks,

I have the M2N-SLI, not the M2N32-SLI. I'm not sure what the difference is. So far I'm happy with it though. It wouldn't work until I updated with the 1604 bios, then I managed to mess up my Windows installation somehow and had to reformat the drive.

At the moment I'm running it with a 14x multiplier (2.8GHz) but it doesn't appear to be stable under load. I need to re-apply thermal paste then I'll try again. I'm also trying to overclock it with tight memory (4-4-4-12) so that might be another issue. I'm kinda new to this overclocking thing so feel free to give me some pointers.









Oh and the only game I'm running at the moment is Left 4 Dead, which keeps crashing after 10-20 mnutes.. It runs great for those 10-20 minutes though.

EDIT: Trivial question - Why is my bus speed 200.9 when I set it to 200? I want 2.8GHz, not 2.81. >.<


----------



## TheFoister

Gentleman,
I have good news about 7750BE.
Finally I found someone running a 7750BE on M2N32. There is just a default Vcore problem which needs an attention. Here is the link for details.
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=286347&page=2


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
Gentleman,
I have good news about 7750BE.
Finally I found someone running a 7750BE on M2N32. There is just a default Vcore problem which needs an attention. Here is the link for details.
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=286347&page=2

Which is the same information as I stated earlier in post 491 this same thread:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Supergroover* 
Hi, thanks for the warm welcome.

I have done some research the last couple of weeks on the 7750 kuma core and the M2N32-sli deluxe. Here's what I found out:

*Bad news:*
- ASUS does not support the 7xxx series CPU's for the M2N32-SLI deluxe at the moment
- ASUS will not bring out a BIOS update for the 7xxx series in the (near) future. They are not currently working on it and it is not in the planning.

I have correspondence with ASUS support to back both statements up.

*Good news:*
- Some people say the kuma core is nothing more than the phenom I with 2 cores disabled, and so it is possible that the kuma is supported by the latest BIOS. I read so on the ASUS forum as well as here and on some other forums as well.
- I found one person who states that it actually does work. I have the link to the website here. Cartago2202 in post 170 The website is in German though, so I'll translate it:


> So, on the M2N32 Sli DeLuxe with bios 2101 runs the 7750BE without problems. Its recognized in the BIOS and almost all settings are right, only the voltage is set too high. With me it was 1.36V. I have manually changed it to 1.225V (real 1.26V). Coretemp shows only one temperature 23C, everest shows cpu 48Â° ,cores 21Â°-21Â° (all idle).


*Now for my question*
Has someone here tried the 7750 on the M2N32-SLI deluxe. I would really love to know for sure that this thing works, before I buy it. If not I think I'll go for the Athlon X2 6000+ @3100 MHz

I found out that on Guru3D there was another person willing to try the 7750 on the M2N32-SLI deluxe, so I asked him to share the results and to provide proof in case it works. I also gave him the information I found out on the German forum, especially about the voltage setting in the BIOS.

I am really interested in the results. Also I would love to see some benchmarks against the Athlon X2 6000+ (3.1GHz).


----------



## TheFoister

Sorry for double post Supergroover,

Anyway, that much of proof is enough for me about 7750 on M2N32. I'll order one asap and keep you informed about the results.

regards,

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Supergroover* 
Which is the same information as I stated earlier in post 491 this same thread:

I found out that on Guru3D there was another person willing to try the 7750 on the M2N32-SLI deluxe, so I asked him to share the results and to provide proof in case it works. I also gave him the information I found out on the German forum, especially about the voltage setting in the BIOS.

I am really interested in the results. Also I would love to see some benchmarks against the Athlon X2 6000+ (3.1GHz).


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
Sorry for double post Supergroover,

Anyway, that much of proof is enough for me about 7750 on M2N32. I'll order one asap and keep you informed about the results.

regards,

No problemo! Glad to know more people are trying to find out.

I must confess I was tired of trying to find out and reasoned that more MHz has better performance increase than a better architecture at lower MHz. So I bought a X2 6000+ and OC-ed it to 3415 at the moment. I am going to push it some more in the future, but I'll need a new GPU first in order to see some interesting results, since my 7900GT is holding me back for now. Therefore I would really love to see some benchmarks on the M2N32-sli deluxe of the 7750 against the 6000.

- Super


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MW041443* 
I have the M2N-SLI, not the M2N32-SLI. I'm not sure what the difference is.

Same NB and SB (HT), same BIOS, afaik.

CPU compatibility list for the *M2N32-SLI Premium Vista Edition* (cpu-upgrade.com) (includes Phenoms with more than 2 cores. >LINK

Links arguing that the *7750* does work:
This one has many other links in it> LINK

*Newegg links:*

*8750:* Reviews here from users named "Wokpoker", "Headgear", and "Sphinx64", all regarding M2N boards used with this Phenom model.> 3-core Phenom 8750 Toliman 2.4GHz

*9850BE:*Reviews HERE from user named "Kawboy", HERE from user named "Seaguy", "Hotshop420", and "artvandalay", HERE from users named "N/A" (anonymous), and "joelsplace", HERE from users named "DJSco", "n/a" (anonymous1), "drpatt", "N/A" (anonymous2), "Ameoba", and "slaxative", HERE from users "PaulGo" and "beefdog", HERE from users "je2854", "lowlymarine", "srvrgeek", "Cell", "BryanP", "Slayer_27", "buzzlebee69", and "n/a"(anonymous1), HERE from users "24/7 Techie", "DiddyHo", "forshizzleone", "Tech L", "N/A"(anonymous1), "N/A"(anonymous2), and "EQUiLiiBRiUM", and finally HERE from users "mdk777", "jkatt12", "N/A"(anonymous1), and "AmbroseAthan". (4-core AMD 9850BE 2.5GHz)

*9950:* Reviews from users HERE, HERE, and HERE (4-core AMD Phenom 9950 Agena 2.6GHz)

EDIT: *I MUST ADD THE BEAST:* The 4-core AMD Phenom II X4 940 BLACK EDITION 3.0GHz (Deneb core). There are some M2N references in the reviews! Absolute most powerful AMD desktop CPU on the market right now, and OUR MOBO CAN STILL TAKE IT! :-D A Newegg user writes about this CPU: _For the moment I have it running in an M2N32-Sli Deluxe, with bios update it runs fine, but warmer than it did in a newer board._
It's a 125W core, so I personally wouldn't buy it, but it sure RIPS!
*Links regarding use of Phenom cores on M2N32:*
Good stuff here. Note: This 1 says there may be compatibility probs with Phenoms if you use Vista. Any info??> LINK

There is much more out there on this topic, but I'd rather not do any more summarizing.







If you only search for it, you should find it! I <3 Newegg. This thread has long since needed an update on this topic... this ought to earn me some kudos...








-Slink


----------



## N2Gaming

I wonder if I have a quad core and two really good GPU's with 2 dvi outs per card hooked up to four monitors, would I be able to play 4 different cingle CPU intesive games at the same time.












































NVM, I guess It would be kind of hard to share the mouse and keyboard for all four games. Duh...
















It would be nice if it could be done becuase you could set up a really awesome stand alone gaming server FTW.


----------



## Slink

LoL.

Yes, theoretically, if the system is set to run in isolated core mode (not sure what it's called) it would even be able to run separate operating systems. Something about "core virtualization" or something... That is how mainframes work with "thin clients" as the access terminals. This is best implemented with quad-channel memory access (meaning that separate memory channels are physically implemented in the motherboard, and each is assigned to a separate core (provided there are the same number of cores as RAM channels.)

Regarding the keyboard/mouse stuff, as long as you have enough USB ports, you can allot different ports to the different "systems" within your system.

Now, back to the topic...







WHO IS GOING TO UPGRADE, BABIES?!


----------



## MW041443

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Same NB and SB (HT), same BIOS, afaik.

Cheers. Does anyone know which value is the NB voltage in bios? I can't find anything labelled NB..


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MW041443* 
Cheers. Does anyone know which value is the NB voltage in bios? I can't find anything labelled NB..

I'll hit you back when I get home. (I'll edit this post, too. HAIL EFFICIENCY! SAVE SPACE ON OCN's SERVERS! lol...)

EDIT: ...So much for editing this post... ;-P


----------



## RagingInferno

Well guess I am joining this club too.

I went nutz and I went out and bought the Phenom II 940. My last final upgrade for this motherboard. Hopefully this will hold out for a long while. I just installed it and everything appears to run! Dam thermal paste is mess









All I did for this was I cleared the bios and left everything on auto and it appears to detect everything!

Phenom II on M2N32-SLI!!!!!!! It works!!!!!









I recently formatted so I have nothing to really test with


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MW041443* 
Cheers. Does anyone know which value is the NB voltage in bios? I can't find anything labelled NB..

can you take a pic of your bios for us and post it so we can help get you pointed in the right direction.

Hey RagingInferno get us some screenies so we can luster and envie your success.









Edit:

Validated CPUZ screenies so we can all believe our eye's

Thanks,

N2G


----------



## RagingInferno

Done!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=506438

So this everything running on auto from the motherboard. Bios 2101.


----------



## RagingInferno

So heres what I've done so far. I haven't had too much time to play with it yet though.

I threw a full load on to it for 20min and it ran at max 57C and average it sat at 56C on full load. That okay right? I forgot what my old temp was. Looks like I have enough thermal paste on it.

I have also quickly tested to see if I can load all 4 ram slots and jam in the memory. It seems to work okay windows boots up and acknowledges it all. But here is what I am confused about. When I have just 4gb of ram, before my old cpu would give me 4096mb of ram. Now its 3837mb available... What happend? And the more ram I add the more keeps dissapearing. *scratches head*

Cool and Quiet doesn't seem to work (unless I forgot to install the drivers or something...) it doesn't lower the multiplier at all so I am locked at 3Ghz with a 125W CPU









Now if I attempt to shut down, I always get a blue screen of death with different error messages. And it just reboots instead of shut down. Why would this happen? I just formated my computer, do I have to do it again for a new CPU?

Hopefully I will get to play with it more tommorow and on the weekend.

Edit: Okay this time it shut down with no problems... I'm so confused...


----------



## Supergroover

@Raging Inferno
+1rep for getting the phenomII to work on a M2N32 and sharing it with us.

I'm very interested in the performance measured against the other CPU's, especially against the AthlonX2 @3000 MHz, since that's where I am at right now, but also against the 7750 @3000, and the 9850 @3000.

You dont happen to have all those CPU's lying around do you?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
Done!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=506438

So this everything running on auto from the motherboard. Bios 2101.

RagingInferno nice job getting that thing to work.

I'm wondering why cpuz does not show your nb as a 590 sli. I'll have to run another cpuz with the m2n32 board and see what happens when I do that. I never checked it out before so I don't remember if that is what mine say's or not.









I'm wondering if your ram at ddr800 spds is what's causing the bsod's??? You mentioned voltages as well. sounds interesting for sure. I do look forward to some more results. I fathum you were gonna make the upgrade to the New Phenom II regardless weather it worked in the m2n32 and prolly figured you would try it in this mobo just to see if you could hold off for a better mobo. Besides there really is not a whole lot of great choices for AM3 yet.

I hope you get it stable and working up to snuff so that you can post some more benchies.

Good luck

N2G


----------



## Supergroover

When I run CPU-Z on my M2N32-SLI deluxe wireless edition it says on the mainboard tab:

Chipset: SPP190 (C51XE)
Southbridge: nForce 570 SLI

I often wondered about that as well.


----------



## G-Byte

I'm told the my new(ish) 9850 is going to get to UPS today, so I am looking at maybe next Friday for delivery. It is coming from Long Island so that is some trip it is going to be making, but I am sure I can make it comfortably warm when it gets here.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
I'm told the my new(ish) 9850 is going to get to UPS today, so I am looking at maybe next Friday for delivery. It is coming from Long Island so that is some trip it is going to be making, but I am sure I can make it comfortably warm when it gets here.


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Supergroover* 
@Raging Inferno
+1rep for getting the phenomII to work on a M2N32 and sharing it with us.

I'm very interested in the performance measured against the other CPU's, especially against the AthlonX2 @3000 MHz, since that's where I am at right now, but also against the 7750 @3000, and the 9850 @3000.

You dont happen to have all those CPU's lying around do you?









lol, i wish i had extra cpus lying around, this islready a huge jump for me already.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Supergroover* 
When I run CPU-Z on my M2N32-SLI deluxe wireless edition it says on the mainboard tab:

Chipset: SPP190 (C51XE)
Southbridge: nForce 570 SLI

I often wondered about that as well.

Thanks I still have to look at mine of course but only after I crank it up for a decent cpuz overclock.


----------



## XxG3nexX

Add me to the list, i used to love this board


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
RagingInferno nice job getting that thing to work.

I'm wondering why cpuz does not show your nb as a 590 sli. I'll have to run another cpuz with the m2n32 board and see what happens when I do that. I never checked it out before so I don't remember if that is what mine say's or not.









I'm wondering if your ram at ddr800 spds is what's causing the bsod's??? You mentioned voltages as well. sounds interesting for sure. I do look forward to some more results. I fathum you were gonna make the upgrade to the New Phenom II regardless weather it worked in the m2n32 and prolly figured you would try it in this mobo just to see if you could hold off for a better mobo. Besides there really is not a whole lot of great choices for AM3 yet.

I hope you get it stable and working up to snuff so that you can post some more benchies.

Good luck

N2G

Why do you think that the ram at 800mhz would cause the bsod? The system hasn't been overclocked yet. So its ment to run at 800Mhz. The bsod is very random.

Well i will keep playing with to see what i can find out.

btw what should i be running to see what kind of performance this thing can do? (so new at the benchmarking thing







)


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey every one please give our newest members RagingInferno & XxG3nexX a warm welcome to the our club.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxG3nexX* 
Add me to the list, i used love this board

You have been added to the roster.

N2G


----------



## G-Byte

Hi Guys, welcome home


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 









Hiy N2G,

You did say you could help me with my oc'ing of this mobo/cpu didn't you? I think I remember but you know about my ram's short term storage issues don't you? Well pun3d says he got this up stable to 3.2 but he has a GA-MA790GP-DS4H mobo.

I am thinking on going with an real am2 board but I'll have to do some reviewing to find one that a) I can afford in a few months, b) that oc's good.

I'll let you know when it gets here and start another thread about it for some help in the amd section.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Hiy N2G,

You did say you could help me with my oc'ing of this mobo/cpu didn't you? I think I remember but you know about my ram's short term storage issues don't you? Well pun3d says he got this up stable to 3.2 but he has a GA-MA790GP-DS4H mobo.

I am thinking on going with an real am2 board but I'll have to do some reviewing to find one that a) I can afford in a few months, b) that oc's good.

I'll let you know when it gets here and start another thread about it for some help in the amd section.



Not a problem, Here take a look at this thread for a cheap yet great all around board.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## RagingInferno

Part of the club... awesome









So how did my stock benchmarks do? So is this Phenom II 940 run the same as a board with the proper bios that supports the chip?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingInferno*


Part of the club... awesome









So how did my stock benchmarks do? So is this Phenom II 940 run the same as a board with the proper bios that supports the chip?


----------



## princip

n2g regarding my problem with the dying pre post which we talked about last week I haven't been able to check my psu yet, but it is defo working as i'm on my system now.
I have 2 x 1 gb ram, an old x2 4200+ 64, I have 3 sata drives one of them is a 1tb wd 01FALS, Geforce 8600 512mb my question is should my HPU-4M580 watt PSU be comfortable with this?
the problem started after I plugged in my new HD. As I said before my system is fine once up and running i'm just afraid to restart or shutdown becuase I know it wont power back up until I try about 100 times.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
n2g regarding my problem with the dying pre post which we talked about last week I haven't been able to check my psu yet, but it is defo working as i'm on my system now.
I have 2 x 1 gb ram, an old x2 4200+ 64, I have 3 sata drives one of them is a 1tb wd 01FALS, Geforce 8600 512mb my question is should my HPU-4M580 watt PSU be comfortable with this?
the problem started after I plugged in my new HD. As I said before my system is fine once up and running i'm just afraid to restart or shutdown becuase I know it wont power back up until I try about 100 times.

Simply put, I would unplug the newest hardware added and see if that is causing the problem. I saw a review on neww egg stating that the new green WD 1T HDD have a fairly high fail rate and that could be causing some problems for you. In regards to how much power your system will require to run all of your hard ware. Well there is a link to a power supply calcuating tool on the opening post of this tread but beyond that and I'm afraid I'm not that well at doing the foot work on what will and will not be good power supply for all of your hardware. Try my first reccomendation listed above and if that is not your problem you may want to post a help wanted thread in the power supply area to see what kind of experts can help you better answer your question in regards to wether or not you have a big enough PSU.

Hope this helps,

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## princip

yeah I already tried what your suggesting, I've even unplugged ALL the drives and it still does the same thing.
ps the is not a green one its the black model and i'm pretty sure its working fine. I'm so confused.

edit. Just did the psu calculation and minimum is 550 so I should be ok. I've dusted and just reset the CPU.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
Help!
I recently installed a new hd to my system, and when I rebooted it wouldn't even post just kept dying prepost, so I emptied the system from its case and did the bare min and it worked I put it all back together and it worked restarted my system today and now the same problem is back! It dies after about 4 seconds (no beep), If I take the ATX12 wire out it stays on but obviously thats no use. I was using this system after I experienced this problem so i'm pretty sure that nothing has shorted. Anybody?

OK if you remove every thing except for the PSU MOBO CPU RAM & VID are you able to post? If not then I would try removing your hardware gently of course and making sure everything is clean no dust or any floaties in you RAM/PCI slots and make sure your ram's 240 leads and PCI's leads are all clean and reseat every thing and see if that helps. Additonally you should watch your 5v and 12 simoltaniously while you post just to make sure you are getting enough power from your PSU. beyond that I'm out of suggestions.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## princip

OK
whats 240 leads
and how do I watch my 5v and 12v how will I see if anything is happening?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
OK
whats 240 leads
and how do I watch my 5v and 12v how will I see if anything is happening?

OH I'm sorry, I thought you would get that. 240pin dimm. the gold leads on the 240 pin PCB for your ram and the gold metal leads on the PCI cards that plug into the slots.

If you have a DMM you plug it in as suggested in my earlier post's and turn it on and then try to power on your rig in hopes of posting. Then you watch you DMM so see if you have addiquate power on the 5v and 12v rails. If your voltages is not steady and continuouse reaming some where close to 5v and 12v then I suspect power supply. I am no Power supply expert so that is why I suggested starting a help thread in the power supply section. getting help sometimes has a lot to do with how you word your request. Something like. I think my Power supply is bad Please Help diagnose or something else along those lines.

Good luck,

N2G


----------



## princip

report

I'm running bios version *Award (04/01/08) 1903*
and i've just found this report
TROUBLESHOOTING 
System Lockup Information 
If you have added a new drive and your system locks up at boot time (right after turning the power on) or locks up during System Setup, there are several possible causes. 
If using EIDE, verify that the 40-pin ribbon cable is properly attached, making sure that pin 1 on the cable matches pin 1 on the drive. 
Next, if your new drive is larger than 32 GB, you may have an Award 4.51 BIOS with a 32 GB limitation that causes the system to hang during the Power On Self Test (POST). 
The best solution is to obtain a BIOS upgrade from your computer manufacturer to support drives greater than 32 GB. 
Another solution for this 32 GB limitation is to use the Cylinder Reduction Jumper (CRJ) that will lock the drive's LBA size to approximately 32 GB, allowing it to be used on systems that do not support it (such as those having the Award BIOS 4.51 problem). Follow the procedure below titled "For drives WITH a Cylinder Reduction Jumper (CRJ) Option" to lock the drive size to approximately 32 GB. (Note if the CRJ is used on a drive over 32 GB, Ontrack's DDO will not see more than the CRJ forced size of approximately 32 GB). 
If your new drive is between 2 GB and 32 GB, and your System Setup (CMOS) is set to "AUTO," you may have a BIOS with a 4096-cylinder limitation that hangs the system during auto-detection. Your computer manufacturer may have a BIOS upgrade that will support more than 4096 cylinders. To continue with this installation, your drive may provide a Cylinder Reduction Jumper (CRJ) setting that lowers the cylinder auto-detection to below the BIOS limitation barrier and still provide full drive capacity using your hard disk installation utility. 
In this case, power off your system and install your drive's CRJ or remove your new drive and go to the beginning of these instructions and follow each step. 
For drives WITH a Cylinder Reduction Jumper (CRJ) option: 
Install the CRJ per drive label instructions. 
Set the CMOS drive type using ONE of the following methods listed in preferred order:

Select "Automatic Drive Detection." This allows your computer to configure itself automatically for your new drive. 
Select "User-defined" or "Custom" drive setting and set to the following: 
1024 cylinders 
16 heads 
63 sectors 
0 write precomp (wp) 
0 landing zone (lz)

Select Drive Type 1. 
For drives WITHOUT a Cylinder Reduction Jumper (CRJ) option, choose option b) or c) in step 2 above.

Does it apply to me?


----------



## N2Gaming

princip I think that stuff you posted is refering to IDE drives not sata. Are you using a ide cdrom? Are you haveing any problems with your drives or pc locking up?

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## princip

Yes I use IDE dvd roms but the problem only occured after I installed my new HD
The symptoms are very identical to those described in the troubleshooting article 
which came with my new hard sata drive.

"added a new drive and your system locks up at boot time (right after turning the power on) or locks up during System Setup"


----------



## Supergroover

@princip:

1. Have you tried attaching the drive to another SATA port on your mainboard?
2. Have you replaced a drive or just added another?

@N2Gaming / Slink:
On guru3D someone got a 7750 running on the M2N32-SLI deluxe -> click


----------



## princip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Supergroover*


@princip:

1. Have you tried attaching the drive to another SATA port on your mainboard?
2. Have you replaced a drive or just added another?

@N2Gaming / Slink:
On guru3D someone got a 7750 running on the M2N32-SLI deluxe -> click


Hey Supergroover, 
Yes I have tried. 
I have just added an extra drive
The problem started on first boot after new drive was installed.


----------



## Supergroover

Okay princip,

Did you do as N2Gaming suggested?:

Quote:

remove every thing except for the PSU, MOBO, CPU, RAM & VID are you able to post?
You can use a multimeter to watch your voltages while you POST. You can also monitor your voltages in the BIOS. Somewhere there is an entry called hardware monitor (or something similar) I think it's under the tab "power". Only thing is you cannot watch it while you POST, only when you are already in the BIOS.

In case you can POST, start adding hardware until you start having troubles again. Then report back here.
In case you cannot POST. Make sure everything is in supreme shape (like N2Gaming said: make sure all leads are clean there's no dust or floaties etc. etc.)

Report back to us with the information and don't bring up all kind of other issues (like the IDE report you gave us) without also giving us back the details of the investigation we asked you to find out, since otherwise we don't know where you are in the process.

In case you ask around in the PSU forum, please report back to us in case you have found your answer







.

- Super


----------



## princip

Ok, may take a while though since I don't have much spare time atm.
Until then I'll leave my system running








Will report back as soon as i've manged to do it.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
Ok, may take a while though since I don't have much spare time atm.
Until then I'll leave my system running








Will report back as soon as i've manged to do it.

princip, LOL sounds like a case of I wan't help but not like that...LOL

I'm just teasing you princip it reminds me of a commedian who was on a date with a girl and she wanted him to dance and he explained that he's not a good dancer and did not like to dance. So the girl got him do dance anyway but immediately asked him what he was doing and he said I'm dancing. So she said not like that... lol Oh well I guess it's funnier when the commedian tells it.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## princip

You're kind of right







i would prefer an easier way of fixing it. I hate having to get my hardware out ever since I wrekced my last graphics card through over handling. I will however honestly try every measure suggested, Ive just got no time to actually do it properly atm, and I know if I rush it I will do it wrong and probably break my graphics card again.

Thanks for your help folks


----------



## NormanD

Hi There,

Add me to the list guys, I've had this board since it came out, updated the CPU, RAM and more recently the graphic card. Board has carried on going no problems at all. One thing I can't get into though is in the BIOS I can't change the voltage settings for RAM for overclocking.

Thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NormanD* 
Hi There,

Add me to the list guys, I've had this board since it came out, updated the CPU, RAM and more recently the graphic card. Board has carried on going no problems at all. One thing I can't get into though is in the BIOS I can't change the voltage settings for RAM for overclocking.

Thanks

Welcome to the club.









N2G


----------



## MW041443

Can I join too?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MW041443* 
Can I join too?









Sure let me finish with what I'm doing at the moment and I will add you to the roster.

Welcome to our M2N club.

N2G

Edit: You have been added to the roster at 12:11am.


----------



## GANDALF21502

Been a user of the M2N32-SLI for about 2 years now and love the board! It has been a 'true friend'...lol. ADD ME PLEASE!

I am interested, as others i see reading this thread, as to how well a Phenom II will run on the board. I see people have got it running which is a VERY good sign! Any O/C attempts with it on the board yet?

THANKS!


----------



## G-Byte

Ya, maybe by the end of the year there will bit a good bios update so I can get a new Phenom...it will take that long before I can afford one I think. I am hoping my 9850 will be along before Friday.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
Been a user of the M2N32-SLI for about 2 years now and love the board! It has been a 'true friend'...lol. ADD ME PLEASE!

I am interested, as others i see reading this thread, as to how well a Phenom II will run on the board. I see people have got it running which is a VERY good sign! Any O/C attempts with it on the board yet?

THANKS!

Welcome to our club.

N2G

Please do us all a favor by clicking on this link and filling in as much detail as possible.

Thank you.


----------



## Supergroover

Hey Norman,

Welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NormanD* 
One thing I can't get into though is in the BIOS I can't change the voltage settings for RAM for overclocking.

Thats strange. Just a stupid question: You do know that you have to set the CPU to manual to be able to adjust the memory voltage right?

- Super


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Supergroover* 
Thats strange. Just a stupid question: You do know that you have to set the CPU to manual to be able to adjust the memory voltage right?
- Super

No. You can set all settings on mobo individually, unless one setting leads to others (which, in this case, does not apply AFAIK).

RAM voltage is independent of CPU settings. However, RAM frequency (sometimes called "speed") are tied in with FSB ("base clock speed") and so is the CPU.
-Slink


----------



## GANDALF21502

THANKS for the welcome! I filled out the system information.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Welcome to our club.

N2G

Please do us all a favor by clicking on this link and filling in as much detail as possible.

Thank you.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
THANKS for the welcome! I filled out the system information.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MW041443* 
Can I join too?









Welcome to the m2n m2n32 club.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
THANKS for the welcome! I filled out the system information.









Now I can add your system right after your user name.

Edit: Sorry for the double post. I don't know how that happened but it did so please forgive me.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## NormanD

Hey Slink, SuperGroover,

I'll have another look tonight at the settings and go from there, from what I remember nothing is highlighted to adjust, so Super could be right in that I don't have it set to manual.

I'll let you know.

Thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NormanD*


Hey Slink, SuperGroover,

I'll have another look tonight at the settings and go from there, from what I remember nothing is highlighted to adjust, so Super could be right in that I don't have it set to manual.

I'll let you know.

Thanks


Manual will let you adjust your FSB and Multi.


----------



## Supergroover

Hey guys, I must say I did not check to see if I'm right. I will have a look see tonight myself as well. From my memory I think I had to set the CPU overclock to manual to be able to enter my RAM voltages, but then again I may be wrong.

@all:
Does anyone know if there are custom BIOS-files (made by others than Asus)? Or does anyone even know if this is possible at all?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Supergroover* 
@all:
Does anyone know if there are custom BIOS-files (made by others than Asus)? Or does anyone even know if this is possible at all?

Personally I purchased a used mobo on ebay w/a removeable BIOS EEPROM chip so that I could practice flashing the BIOS. The ebay board turned out to be bad and Asus RMA'd it and gave me a board with a permanent bios chip non removable.









So I would say if you don't have a removable bios and your willing to risk loosing your board to a bad flash then by all means flash away if you find a mod'd bios and you test it out be sure to let us know how it works for you.







The risk is not so great if the bios chip is removeable. I don't know why they made them non removable in the first place. Oh that's right to keep their interenst in mind. heck there are other manufacturers that still make boards w/removables and if this any of my m2n boards ever die out of warranty they will not be replaced w/Asus's boards that do not have removable bios's.

N2G


----------



## Supergroover

Hey there,

I was right. With the M2N32-SLI deluxe board and BIOS 2101 if you set the AI tuning to auto you cannot change the RAM voltage settings. If on the other hand you change the AI tuning setting to manual you can!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Supergroover*


Hey there,

I was right. With the M2N32-SLI deluxe board and BIOS 2101 if you set the AI tuning to auto you cannot change the RAM voltage settings. If on the other hand you change the AI tuning setting to manual you can!


Good work, here is a brownie button.







joking of course I was thinking you could adjust the voltages w/it on any setting be it auto, oc or manual. I guess I never tried to adjust the voltages from auto. As if... Any way now we all know not to try and adjust the voltages with it set to auto.









N2G


----------



## Supergroover

Hey DOn't mess with me!





















I love brownies but I cannot eat them because of my weight problem!









Nah just kidding









LOL


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Supergroover* 
Hey DOn't mess with me!





















I love brownies but I cannot eat them because of my weight problem!









Nah just kidding









LOL









Yeah and don't give m to me if they have any special herb inside m.


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Yeah and don't give m to me if they have any special herb inside m.









I'm from Holland, there aren't any without any special herbs here.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Supergroover* 
I'm from Holland, there aren't any without any special herbs here.

















I guess the cat's out the bag now. or is that special herb's out the bag


----------



## Supergroover

OK maybe now we familiarized you can add me and my system to the members list on page one


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Supergroover*


OK maybe now we familiarized you can add me and my system to the members list on page one











Sorry if I missed a previouse request from you to join the club. I am always doing several things at once. It's just how I roll man!!!







I'll get you up there in a jiffy.

N2G

OK I have added you and your system.

Hey guys one more member for our club. Give him a warm welcome.


----------



## TheFoister

I'm impressed with the CPU score RagingInferno









I'd like to see some Crysis fps results of yours using 8800gt. Can you give it a try?

Ps. I haven't ordered my 7750BE as I said before. Feel like I will not hurry







.


----------



## TheFoister

By the way,
Acc. to the below review, M2N32 is not limitting any of the Cpu's potential. RagingInferno's 3792 points cpu score is almost identical with the review's results (which is done using a AM2+ compatible 790 chipset mobo).

http://www.guru3d.com/article/amd-ph...-review-am3/20


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
By the way,
Acc. to the below review, M2N32 is limitting any of the Cpu's potential. RagingInferno's 3792 points cpu score is almost identical with the review's results.

http://www.guru3d.com/article/amd-ph...-review-am3/20

That's a good point, and is certainly a concern with older-generation mobos. Another fact to take into account is that the RAM is basically limited to 4*FSB (4*200 = 800 MHz) (although it is related to overall CPU frequency). You may get better RAM performance if you crank up the FSB and drop the CPU multiplier a bit. That way, you can get your RAM to go faster. (ex: where FSB = 240, 4*FSB = DDR2-960.) Either way, this board is going to limit your parts in SOME way.

The absolute exception to this "fact" is this: if you can tighten the timings on your RAM enough, it will effectively work as fast as a speed higher than DDR2-800. (ex: 5-5-5-15 is NOT the same as 4-4-4-12. The latter (4) is much faster than the former (5).)


----------



## GANDALF21502

So how goes it as far as anyone running a PII 940 on the board? I see many are going for the 7750. I was hoping to maybe get a 940 running, but if not I guess the 9850BE may work. Any O/C results on either the 940 or 9850 on the board?


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheFoister*


I'm impressed with the CPU score RagingInferno









I'd like to see some Crysis fps results of yours using 8800gt. Can you give it a try?

Ps. I haven't ordered my 7750BE as I said before. Feel like I will not hurry







.


Sure but how did you want me to do it? I was playing warhead on native resolution (1440 x 900) without aa, on high and it would stay between 30-55fps if I remember correctly.

Warhead doesn't have the same CPU and GPU test as the original does it?


----------



## princip

OK so I've done everything that has been suggested. I'm sorry for the legnth of this post but I feel its best I just say everything that I've tried so far.
First I removed everything from its case and took out everything from the mobo. I cleaned and checked the mobo for any obvious burns etc.. No problems. I ran the mobo on its own. No problems. I added the ram and cpu and graphics card one by one each time no problems. Hard drives added no problems. I put it back in the case no problems. I checked the PSU with a meter as N2G suggested and it seems to be ok. I was getting readings of 5.14 v and 12.20 v no fluctuations pretty steady stuff.
I put it back in the case and away we go. No problems. I went into bios everything looked fine, (did notice under Power > hardware monitor the 5 V was reading 4.99 am not sure if this is significant but I doubt it.
I started to mess with my settings to get it back to the OC I had instead of stock. No problems everything running fine. I left it on last night as I usually do and again no problems. At this point I was pretty confident the problem (whatever it had been wasn't coming back) 
Today when I got in from work I decided to restart my the system just to make sure. Bam! Dies pre post. Gutted. So first I unplugged the 4pin 12v atx and switched the system on, it ran fine didn't die. But obviously due to a lack of 4pin molex didn't post. So I plugged the atx back in and took the CPU out leaving everything in and again it was fine didn't die. One again though it obviously didn't post. So I reset the cpu and tried to switch it on, wouldn't post, I tried powering up about 40 times and then gave up, went downstairs and had a cup of tea. 
I came back an hour later and switched the system on and it was fine... as if nothing had happened. I'm really confused by this now. Just to recap it all started when I added my new Western digital Tb HD (admittedly the problem of powering up might have been there long before this new HD as my system was probably on for at least a couple of weeks before this) Once the new HD was in place the system kept dying pre post. I'm pretty sure that my ram, Graphics, Psu and HD are all ok. My mobo seems fine too. I'm on the very system i'm talking about now so I don't see how the CPU is dead. I need to get this sorted I don't want to be scared of powering down my system for fear it will take 4 hours to get back on. The only thing i've found was in the Western Digital HD manual under "System Lockup Information" (which I've posted above) but I've tried the system without all HD and it has still not powered up.
Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.

Princip


----------



## ghot

*Check it out......*




























IDLE TEMPS:










System specs just edited today as I'm now starting on a new comp








7/15/2009


----------



## Supergroover

OK Princip,

Thats a pretty thorough account.

I'm afraid I have no idea what's going on in your system







. If I had to guess I would say it could be that you have to turn down your OC a little. But to be honest that's just guessing.

Maybe you can post your findings in the power forum, see if they know what's wrong.

- Super


----------



## princip

The problem occurs when everything is at stock, I've taken out the battery cleared the cmos, its the wierdest thing. Did you take a look at my earlier post regarding WD troubleshooting, I'm afraid I dont really understand it....?
Thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghot*


*Check it out......*




























IDLE TEMPS:











Nice and stable overclock you got go there ghot. I'll add you to the roster. Hey all give ghot a warm M2N welcome.









We are growing slowly but surely we are growing.


----------



## TheFoister

Can you also add me, N2? Thanks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Nice and stable overclock you got go there ghot. I'll add you to the roster. Hey all give ghot a warm M2N welcome.









We are growing slowly but surely we are growing.


----------



## TheFoister

I hope you the game inhand. Here is the link for benchmark tool. Just run some tests (with any parameters you like) and share with us the results.

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1791

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingInferno*


Sure but how did you want me to do it? I was playing warhead on native resolution (1440 x 900) without aa, on high and it would stay between 30-55fps if I remember correctly.

Warhead doesn't have the same CPU and GPU test as the original does it?


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
I hope you the game inhand. Here is the link for benchmark tool. Just run some tests (with any parameters you like) and share with us the results.

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1791

No unfortunatly I don't. I'll get it over the weekend and get a post up by then.


----------



## TheFoister

Gentleman,

I would like to take your attention to the new Phenom II X3 720 BE (2.8ghz) which seems as powerful as Phenom II X4 940 (at stock clock!).

Since it is a BE, it can be easily OC'ed to 3.3ghz at stock Vcore and *3.9ghz* (19.5 x 200) with a Vcore of 1.5









And the best part, its price is around 170$.

Check this out:
http://ixbtlabs.com/articles3/cpu/am...10-920-p1.html

EDIT: Finally I made up my mind and ordered one. Hope to receive till next Tuesday.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
Can you also add me, N2? Thanks

Hey guys the last couple of days have been pretty busy in here w/new members and all say hellow and welcome our newest member just added to the roster.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## Supergroover

Hi new guys/Gals


----------



## princip

I have my system on my board now, everything hsa been cleaned again and is being placed in one by one. Is it possible my cpu is 'half dead' since my board never dies when its not in the socket, but as soon as I put it in the socket it starts to die pre post. It does however load occasionally and once in xp will not die until I restart, where it again dies pre post.


----------



## Supergroover

Princip,

Maybe it's because Lenin is long dead!


----------



## princip

In power > hardware monitor i've noticed the 5 v occasionally flicker from 4.99v to 4.97v and then right back to 4.99.v
I refuse to belive that its dead. I dont see how the CPU is dead since my system is running right now. A restart will probably result in a pre post die.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


In power > hardware monitor i've noticed the 5 v occasionally flicker from 4.99v to 4.97v and then right back to 4.99.v
I refuse to belive that its dead. I dont see how the CPU is dead since my system is running right now. A restart will probably result in a pre post die.


Have you stress tested the cpu with P97, OCCT, Orthose, S&M or any type of cpu stress test's???

Have you recently tried a bios flash that may have corrupted the bios???

Do you have access to another cpu or power supply that you can try in it's place???

N2G


----------



## princip

Thanks for the reply N2G
Right now I can't load the system it keeps dying pre post. I've flashed the latest bios today after I had some bad Checksum bios errors which were quite frightning but I think it was related to OC so I've put everything back at stock, I just ordered a new battery for the board but I dont think that will do anything.
As soon as I get into xp i'll do some cpu stressing
One more thing. Whenever I pull the ATX 4 pin out the system does not die. Does this power the CPU? and if so does that mean its the CPU which is failing?


----------



## princip

Super it seems you were right
Now it will not boot atall. I'm going to take a risk and gamble that its the CPU and get a new one, What should I get I have around 50 - 60 British so I guess around US 100 dollars
I'm not really looking for something that will be amazing OC just push it lightly. Suggestions please


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


Super it seems you were right
Now it will not boot atall. I'm going to take a risk and gamble that its the CPU and get a new one, What should I get I have around 50 - 60 British so I guess around US 100 dollars
I'm not really looking for something that will be amazing OC just push it lightly. Suggestions please










X2 5400+ BE is a nice little duel core... I have two of them and love em.


----------



## princip

Sorry to be a pain but could I have newegg links please, its just that a google search finds many different versions ie black, 1mb cache, 2mb cache etc...
All i've done today is read about CPU's I think I will dream in binary tonight

edit - manged to boot into the system at last after taking it out of the case for the thrid time today. Gonna leave Orthos running overnight.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


Sorry to be a pain but could I have newegg links please, its just that a google search finds many different versions ie black, 1mb cache, 2mb cache etc... 
All i've done today is read about CPU's I think I will dream in binary tonight

edit - manged to boot into the system at last after taking it out of the case for the thrid time today. Gonna leave Orthos running overnight.










I got mine at tiger direct. they may not be selling them any more... I'll look for one and post a link

Edit:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103289

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...e=Socket%20AM2

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Produc...tCode=10009194
.

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Produc...tCode=10009058

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...?EdpNo=4148715

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...?EdpNo=4327030

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...?EdpNo=4140383


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
Sorry to be a pain but could I have newegg links please, its just that a google search finds many different versions ie black, 1mb cache, 2mb cache etc...
All i've done today is read about CPU's I think I will dream in binary tonight

edit - manged to boot into the system at last after taking it out of the case for the thrid time today. Gonna leave Orthos running overnight.

Well I would say the 5000+ X2 is a still a good CPU for the price, and it overclocks VERY well on air (mine is at 3.3) and is like about $60 on Tigerdirect.


----------



## TheFoister

What is your setup details (including voltages and HT links), Gandalf?

I can't push mine further than 3.1ghz. Thanks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


Well I would say the 5000+ X2 is a still a good CPU for the price, and it overclocks VERY well on air (mine is at 3.3) and is like about $60 on Tigerdirect.


----------



## princip

I've ran orthos succesful now for over 12 hours not a sign of any problems yet, if there was anything wrong with the CPU it would have found it by now..right?
Maybe its my beloved motherboard







( how can I check that?


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
What is your setup details (including voltages and HT links), Gandalf?

I can't push mine further than 3.1ghz. Thanks


CPU Voltage. 1.48
Memory Voltage. 2.00

BUS SPEED 300, HT LINK 1500, CPU MULTIPLIER X 11. 300x11 = 3300...









Been running stable for well over a year on these settings. I LOVE THIS BOARD! Was really hoping to get a Phenom II 940 running on it, we shall see. (I KNOW THERE WILL BE LIMITATIONS). Was thinking about maybe a 9850BE, but I think I will be lucky to get 3.2 out of it. But still 4 cores! We shall see....we shall see....


----------



## Wasting Away

where can i find the drivers for this mobo? I lost the cd


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
I've ran orthos succesful now for over 12 hours not a sign of any problems yet, if there was anything wrong with the CPU it would have found it by now..right?
Maybe its my beloved motherboard







( how can I check that?

From my own personal experience with mobo's either they work or they don't. However you can get a lot of erratic behavior from mobo problems, cpu problems Memory problems and mostly Power Supply Problems. If your having problems shutting down and powering back on I would think it's the Power Supply. I read a review of some capacitors that were defective on mobo's but that was way back in 2005-2006 so I think it's safe to say that this mobo won't have that problem.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wasting Away* 
where can i find the drivers for this mobo? I lost the cd









can you be more specific... what make and model mobo are asking about?


----------



## Wasting Away

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
can you be more specific... what make and model mobo are asking about?

oh sorry lol, i just figured they would be the same?
its the m2n32-sli premium version


----------



## G-Byte

Man, this took me forever to find...

http://www.google.ca/search?q=m2n32-sli


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wasting Away* 
oh sorry lol, i just figured they would be the same?
its the m2n32-sli premium version

OK asuming you'll be using xp 32 bit then here you go. If other os just change the os at the top of the page.

http://support.asus.com/download/dow...ista%20Edition

Good luck,

N2G

Edit: Sometimes the Asus web sight takes a while to load. That seems to be the case today..


----------



## RagingInferno

I still don't have crysis to benchmark, but I found the crysis warhead version of the benchmarking tool. So I ramped my cpu to 3.5GHz and this is what I got.

*Direct x9*

Processor: AMD Processor model unknown @ 3516 Mhz
CPU ID: AMD64 Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 2
Operating System: MicrosoftÂ® Windows Vista™ Ultimate 64-bit Service Pack 1
Physical memory: 3.75 GB
Display adapter: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 512 MB
Driver version: 7.15.11.8122 (20090115161900.000000-000)

================================================== ============
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 3502, Recorded Time: 92.69s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
Play Time: 92.08s, Average FPS: 38.03
Min FPS: 22.98 at frame 72, Max FPS: 52.61 at frame 755
Average Tri/Sec: 2776146, Tri/Frame: 72996
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 7.15
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
Play Time: 91.13s, Average FPS: 38.43
Min FPS: 22.98 at frame 72, Max FPS: 52.61 at frame 755
Average Tri/Sec: 3877465, Tri/Frame: 100903
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 5.17
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
Play Time: 90.90s, Average FPS: 38.53
Min FPS: 22.98 at frame 72, Max FPS: 52.61 at frame 755
Average Tri/Sec: 3665403, Tri/Frame: 95142
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 5.49
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
================================================== ============

//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

02/21/2009 13:47:19 - MicrosoftÂ® Windows Vista™ Ultimate 64-bit Service Pack 1

DirectX 9.0c GAMER 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1440 x 900 AA 0xx
==> Framerate [ Min: 22.98 Max: 52.61 Avg: 38.48 ]

*Direct x10*

Processor: AMD Processor model unknown @ 3516 Mhz
CPU ID: AMD64 Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 2
Operating System: MicrosoftÂ® Windows Vista™ Ultimate 64-bit Service Pack 1
Physical memory: 3.75 GB
Display adapter: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 512 MB
Driver version: 7.15.11.8122 (20090115161900.000000-000)

================================================== ============
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 3502, Recorded Time: 92.69s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
Play Time: 105.53s, Average FPS: 33.18
Min FPS: 20.85 at frame 65, Max FPS: 44.69 at frame 2845
Average Tri/Sec: 2418146, Tri/Frame: 72872
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 7.16
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
Play Time: 104.57s, Average FPS: 33.49
Min FPS: 20.85 at frame 65, Max FPS: 44.69 at frame 2845
Average Tri/Sec: 3355733, Tri/Frame: 100199
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 5.21
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
Play Time: 104.97s, Average FPS: 33.36
Min FPS: 20.85 at frame 65, Max FPS: 44.69 at frame 2845
Average Tri/Sec: 3289953, Tri/Frame: 98614
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 5.29
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
================================================== ============

//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

02/21/2009 14:25:06 - MicrosoftÂ® Windows Vista™ Ultimate 64-bit Service Pack 1

DirectX 10 GAMER 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1440 x 900 AA 0xx
==> Framerate [ Min: 20.85 Max: 44.69 Avg: 33.43 ]


----------



## RagingInferno

Oh yeah and my Vantage benchmark at 3.5GHz

It didn't go up that much for the CPU, only by 1252 for 500Mhz... Does that seem a bit low?

I hope nvTune isn't causing problems cuz I use that to ramp up my CPU in windows since cool and quiet doesn't really work.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys does anyone have any experience using this mouse ?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-178-_-Product


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey guys does anyone have any experience using this mouse ?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-178-_-Product

Hey thats what I am using! Works great! Unfortunatly I havn't have too much experence with other gaming mice. But definatly a must upgrade if you're just using any random optical mouse. Needed for getting those headshots! I feel a difference between this and my laptop mouse. I love how it has the two buttons on the side so it adds more customization. Fits the hand well and you can change sensitivty on the fly.

$40, that seems to be a good price, I think I got mine for $50 canadian and it drop to a lower price later.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
Hey thats what I am using! Works great! Unfortunatly I havn't have too much experence with other gaming mice. But definatly a must upgrade if you're just using any random optical mouse. Needed for getting those headshots! I feel a difference between this and my laptop mouse. I love how it has the two buttons on the side so it adds more customization. Fits the hand well and you can change sensitivty on the fly.

$40, that seems to be a good price, I think I got mine for $50 canadian and it drop to a lower price later.

Thanks

Yup I'm using a cheap $3.00 BTC two button optical mouse that has a 3rd button on the scroll wheel and am looking for a more customizable mouse that I can use for ingame voice chat. so that I can keep both hands where I need them while in fast action packed games. Oh well maybe I can use the pushbutton on the scroll wheel did not even think of that till now. huh.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## princip

I dont want get ahead of myself BUT I think I hope! problem has been solved. After yet another full day and night I've upped my s**tty Geil ram to 2.2 v and so far no death. Now on to the next problem i've had a few BSOD, I hope its just drivers. I'll keep you posted on my progress. At least i'm pretty sure its not my Mobo!
Anybody got these 2x1gb 6400 Geil sticks week 27?


----------



## N2Gaming

make sure your ram is not getting to hot. you can do this by touching the heatsinks on the ram. overvolting the ram should not have anything do do with the board not wanting to post at start up but it could have something to do with BSOD's

Good Luck

N2G


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Thanks

Yup I'm using a cheap $3.00 BTC two button scroll w/push button optical mouse and Looking for a more customizable mouse that I can use for ingame voice chat. so that I can keep both hands where I need them while in fast action packed games. Oh well maybe I can use the pushbutton on the scroll wheel did not even think of that till now. huh.

Thank you,

N2G

You can program one of the buttons for a button assignment combination would that help for your voice command? Not really sure if can customize scroll up and down seperatly though.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
You can program one of the buttons for a button assignment combination would that help for your voice command? Not really sure if can customize scroll up and down seperatly though.

Oh thank you,

I already tried it and the scroll wheel is a third button as well so I was able to use it for my voice button in CSS. I just jumped in there to test it out real quick and the guys there told me it's working perfect. So Yes if you have a scroll wheel with the a push button feature as sell then you can program it to a keyboard key like K for CSS

N2G


----------



## GANDALF21502

So you do have a Phenom II 940 running on your M2N32-sli deluxe eh. WAY KEWL! Have you had any issues, what was your experience installing the CPU? Could you list your Voltages, HT, and such. I am very interested, I think anyway, of getting a 940 for the board. What is your highest 'stable' o/c???

BTW, from Neweggs site and reviews (not always the most trusted) many seem to have it running on the board...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
I still don't have crysis to benchmark, but I found the crysis warhead version of the benchmarking tool. So I ramped my cpu to 3.5GHz and this is what I got.

*Direct x9*

Processor: AMD Processor model unknown @ 3516 Mhz
CPU ID: AMD64 Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 2
Operating System: MicrosoftÂ® Windows Vistaâ„¢ Ultimate 64-bit Service Pack 1
Physical memory: 3.75 GB
Display adapter: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 512 MB
Driver version: 7.15.11.8122 (20090115161900.000000-000)

================================================== ============
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 3502, Recorded Time: 92.69s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
Play Time: 92.08s, Average FPS: 38.03
Min FPS: 22.98 at frame 72, Max FPS: 52.61 at frame 755
Average Tri/Sec: 2776146, Tri/Frame: 72996
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 7.15
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
Play Time: 91.13s, Average FPS: 38.43
Min FPS: 22.98 at frame 72, Max FPS: 52.61 at frame 755
Average Tri/Sec: 3877465, Tri/Frame: 100903
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 5.17
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
Play Time: 90.90s, Average FPS: 38.53
Min FPS: 22.98 at frame 72, Max FPS: 52.61 at frame 755
Average Tri/Sec: 3665403, Tri/Frame: 95142
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 5.49
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
================================================== ============

//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\

02/21/2009 13:47:19 - MicrosoftÂ® Windows Vistaâ„¢ Ultimate 64-bit Service Pack 1

DirectX 9.0c GAMER 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1440 x 900 AA 0xx
==> Framerate [ Min: 22.98 Max: 52.61 Avg: 38.48 ]

*Direct x10*

Processor: AMD Processor model unknown @ 3516 Mhz
CPU ID: AMD64 Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 2
Operating System: MicrosoftÂ® Windows Vistaâ„¢ Ultimate 64-bit Service Pack 1
Physical memory: 3.75 GB
Display adapter: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 512 MB
Driver version: 7.15.11.8122 (20090115161900.000000-000)

================================================== ============
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 3502, Recorded Time: 92.69s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
Play Time: 105.53s, Average FPS: 33.18
Min FPS: 20.85 at frame 65, Max FPS: 44.69 at frame 2845
Average Tri/Sec: 2418146, Tri/Frame: 72872
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 7.16
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
Play Time: 104.57s, Average FPS: 33.49
Min FPS: 20.85 at frame 65, Max FPS: 44.69 at frame 2845
Average Tri/Sec: 3355733, Tri/Frame: 100199
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 5.21
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
Play Time: 104.97s, Average FPS: 33.36
Min FPS: 20.85 at frame 65, Max FPS: 44.69 at frame 2845
Average Tri/Sec: 3289953, Tri/Frame: 98614
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 5.29
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
================================================== ============

//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\

02/21/2009 14:25:06 - MicrosoftÂ® Windows Vistaâ„¢ Ultimate 64-bit Service Pack 1

DirectX 10 GAMER 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1440 x 900 AA 0xx
==> Framerate [ Min: 20.85 Max: 44.69 Avg: 33.43 ]


----------



## RagingInferno

Main issue, random BSOD when shutting down. Don't know whats up with that. Sometimes it happens sometimes it doesn't.

Ram has droped from 4091mb (something like that) to 3873mb. Again don't know why, motherboard says it sees all of it but it can only use 3873.

Installation of the CPU, just like any other CPU. Just make sure you clear the bios before booting, that should help the motherboard out. No problems with booting up or anything. (Ignoring the unknown CPU statement)

According to CPU-Z, I am at 1.360V and it will run 3.5GHz fine with just the multiplier at 17.5. Don't even have to adjust the bus speed. Highest I can get it is 3.6GHz but that requires a lot more voltage, i think last time I had it around 1.4V when I tried it. The wall for me seems to be 3.5GHz and going past 3.6 is even harder. I think I am at the voltage limit, I need to get this thing colder for it to go farther since like most people said it likes to run cold more than high voltage.

Heat is my issue right now. It idles at 40C with a multiplier at x5 and with max load at 55C with mutiplier x17.5. Everyone else seems to have cooler temps but I am using an aftermarket cooler (AC Freezer Pro 64) and I have tried reapplying the thermal paste mutiple times. I read that someone has tried this chip on our board and another it seems like ours will run it hotter naturally. I dunno if that is true since don't really have someone to compair it to.

Otherwise this chip kicks ass!


----------



## N2Gaming

RagingInferno, good info. thanks for all that.

N2G


----------



## RagingInferno

Np, glad to be of help to everyone









Oh yeah one more thing to add to the info, I've read that some people with this board when using an "unknown" cpu, they might only get 2 out of the 4 ram slots to work. Doesn't seem to be a problem for me, I managed to get it to 6 gigs of ram.


----------



## GANDALF21502

THANKS for the information! I really am thinking of buying one and giving it a try. I was just on Asus site, had a good thread on the topic and MANY people seem to be using it. I have seen a few having issues with 4 sticks of ram, but most seem to have it working. I have 4 sticks so I hope that isn't an issue for me. 3.5 sounds like a good o/c....







I can handle a few BSOD's on shutdown if that is the only issue. How long have you had it running stable? My machine runs pretty much 24/7.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
Np, glad to be of help to everyone









Oh yeah one more thing to add to the info, I've read that some people with this board when using an "unknown" cpu, they might only get 2 out of the 4 ram slots to work. Doesn't seem to be a problem for me, I managed to get it to 6 gigs of ram.


----------



## princip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


make sure your ram is not getting to hot. you can do this by touching the heatsinks on the ram. overvolting the ram should not have anything do do with the board not wanting to post at start up but it could have something to do with BSOD's

Good Luck

N2G


Yes but undervolting would have cause it not to post right?


----------



## TheFoister

No way I can have 300mhz fsb !
The most I can have is around 245 (with HT x4). I think I need to increase some Ht link or NB-SB link voltages, but I don't know the nominal values and safe limits.

My record is 13.5x245=3307 which is not very stable. So I decreased it to 13x243=3159 (Vcore 1.4375, Vmem 2.125, HT x4).

By the way I learnt that my x3 720BE is dispatched, so it looks like this was my last effort to push this cpu to its limits.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


CPU Voltage. 1.48
Memory Voltage. 2.00

BUS SPEED 300, HT LINK 1500, CPU MULTIPLIER X 11. 300x11 = 3300...









Been running stable for well over a year on these settings. I LOVE THIS BOARD! Was really hoping to get a Phenom II 940 running on it, we shall see. (I KNOW THERE WILL BE LIMITATIONS). Was thinking about maybe a 9850BE, but I think I will be lucky to get 3.2 out of it. But still 4 cores! We shall see....we shall see....


----------



## GANDALF21502

Well as I am sure you know, all setups are a tad different, as to how high they can go. I may of got lucky with this board, but I have heard others running at 300fsb 1500HT. I have my Vcore set to 1.5, think that is the max on the board, anything less and I can't go that high. Been running at that level for well over a year very stable!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheFoister*


No way I can have 300mhz fsb !
The most I can have is around 245 (with HT x4). I think I need to increase some Ht link or NB-SB link voltages, but I don't know the nominal values and safe limits.

My record is 13.5x245=3307 which is not very stable. So I decreased it to 13x243=3159 (Vcore 1.4375, Vmem 2.125, HT x4).

By the way I learnt that my x3 720BE is dispatched, so it looks like this was my last effort to push this cpu to its limits.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheFoister*


By the way I learnt that my x3 720BE is dispatched, so it looks like this was my last effort to push this cpu to its limits.










I take it you are going to install this on the m2n32-sli.

I and the world eagerly await the results.

I'm so hoping this will work.

OOH I'm so excited I must say.

best of luck

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
Yes but undervolting would have cause it not to post right?

Well it depends on the stock voltage of the ram and the timings you have the ram set to. Lets say for example if you go into bios and load optimzed default settings you should be able to post. After all you were able to post in the first place in order to get into the bios to make the ram overvolt in the first place. If you rig does not boot into windows but post then you may have a RAM sub timming issue. Some times forcing the timings to a static setting will cure this Problem.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
No way I can have 300mhz fsb !
The most I can have is around 245 (with HT x4). I think I need to increase some Ht link or NB-SB link voltages, but I don't know the nominal values and safe limits.

My record is 13.5x245=3307 which is not very stable. So I decreased it to 13x243=3159 (Vcore 1.4375, Vmem 2.125, HT x4).

By the way I learnt that my x3 720BE is dispatched, so it looks like this was my last effort to push this cpu to its limits.









My guess is you have not lowered you cpu multi and your ram multi to see just how far you can get your mobo FSB to post and boot up windows. That is the first thing any one overclocking should do. BTW you should not need to up the voltage on the mobo NB for this either. If you go to the opening post of this thread I have listed a couple of links that will take you to the am2 fundamentals of overclocking. Just look for the Official am2 overclocking guide by durka durka and give it a good reading or two.

Good luck guys,

N2G


----------



## Slink

Anyone else find that the on-board audio really sucks?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Anyone else find that the on-board audio really sucks?



Well it really depends on how you have your pc/sound set up. Another thing, the Asus made drivers for the audio bite. I loaded win 7 beta and it installs drivers for the sound that do a really good job. Although most onboard sound is not gonna be that great to begin with. Exception. DFI makes some Mobo's with a sound card riser that puts the sound circuitry off the board so that you don't get any EMI form the other mobo circuits and that eliminates any statick or other noises that can annoy you.

Good luck,

N2G


----------



## princip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Well it depends on the stock voltage of the ram and the timings you have the ram set to. Lets say for example if you go into bios and load optimzed default settings you should be able to post. After all you were able to post in the first place in order to get into the bios to make the ram overvolt in the first place. If you rig does not boot into windows but post then you may have a RAM sub timming issue. Some times forcing the timings to a static setting will cure this Problem.

N2G


The board by default has the ram set at 1.8 with 5-5-5-18-2t
I had it set to 2.1 and then 2.2 which so far seems to have stopped the system dying pre post. I then decided to set the timings to 4-4-4-12-2t as suggested by Geil but with this I'm getting BSOD all over the show, so right now I'm at 2.2v and 5-5-5-18-2t so far so good.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Well it really depends on how you have your pc/sound set up. Another thing, the Asus made drivers for the audio bite. I loaded win 7 beta and it installs drivers for the sound that do a really good job. Although most onboard sound is not gonna be that great to begin with. Exception. DFI makes some Mobo's with a sound card riser that puts the sound circuitry off the board so that you don't get any EMI form the other mobo circuits and that eliminates any statick or other noises that can annoy you.

Good luck,

N2G


Yessir. I had high hopes for the audio on this board, but not too high. Still, it was noobish of me.







Looking for a soundcard right now...


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Yessir. I had high hopes for the audio on this board, but not too high. Still, it was noobish of me.







Looking for a soundcard right now...

Are you using the driver from your install disk or the driver from Asus download drivers page??? I have directx installed all the way up from 9.0a-c I would try to download the M$ directx update from M$ and see if that helps you out with the far cry 2 game. I had a similar problem but dowloaded the direct x update and it fixed it. Hope this helps.

N2G

Oh and anther thing it helps if you run you updates as frequent as possible for this kind of stuff. New games come out and the drivers and files from M$ have to be updated to keep up with the games. So do your updates


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
THANKS for the information! I really am thinking of buying one and giving it a try. I was just on Asus site, had a good thread on the topic and MANY people seem to be using it. I have seen a few having issues with 4 sticks of ram, but most seem to have it working. I have 4 sticks so I hope that isn't an issue for me. 3.5 sounds like a good o/c....







I can handle a few BSOD's on shutdown if that is the only issue. How long have you had it running stable? My machine runs pretty much 24/7.

Not really sure, I usually run it when I need to benchmark or crysis gaming, so otherwise I would just step it back to conserve power and not over work it. Generally anything higher in speed or less voltage it would die in like 2min with the BSOD. I havn't done a long run stress test yet either. Too lazy


----------



## test tube

My M2N32-SLI just died. I'm looking to RMA it.. No post no beeps, nada.


----------



## N2Gaming

Just out of curiosity, were you testing it with the Phenom II with it. Others would like to know how you were using it so they can make a better dicission when it comes to upgrading their board.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## test tube

No, never had a chance. I was running a 3800 X2 clocked to 2.4ghz when it died, nothing else on the board was OC'd. Very weird, screen froze up and then went to turn it off by holding power for 4 seconds... when that didn't work I turned it off from the back then on again. The LEDs and fans all come on and it looks like the onboard networking is functioning but there's no output through the PCI-E card and no beeps through the speaker.

Otherwise the board was solid for the longest time. If anyone else has had something similar happen to them, clue me in on what's going on.


----------



## Slink

Well, I searched the thread and found no results, but I want to buy a certain sound card that has been said to have issues with nForce boards (such as the M2N32).

Anyone had a SoundBlaster XtremeMusic with our board?


----------



## MW041443

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Well, I searched the thread and found no results, but I want to buy a certain sound card that has been said to have issues with nForce boards (such as the M2N32).

Anyone had a SoundBlaster XtremeMusic with our board?

I have the Xtreme Audio (PCIe).. Works fine. Windows 7 automatically downloaded the Creative drivers. The Xtreme Music was replaced with the Audio though yes? Or was it the Gamer? Anyway I'm pretty sure the Audio's are rebadged Audigy cards for all the difference it makes - i.e. Not actually X-Fi.


----------



## GANDALF21502

Whew...from the post above I was thinking that the Phenom II killled the board. Sorry about the board though!

RagingInferno: But you had it stable at 3.5 correct? Why aren't you running at that speed? You run at 3.0? Is this your primiary system? Sorry so many questions, just a tad nervous about the upgrade to a Phenom II on this board, just trying to cover some bases. BUT either way I will most likely give it a try!...lol.


----------



## TheFoister

Hey guys,

I've read many reviews about PhenomIIs but the below one seems different. There are some interesting results taken on AM2 boards. Have a look if you're thinking to upgrade to PhII.

http://hwt.dk/literaturedetails.aspx?TeaserID=9545


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


No, never had a chance. I was running a 3800 X2 clocked to 2.4ghz when it died, nothing else on the board was OC'd. Very weird, screen froze up and then went to turn it off by holding power for 4 seconds... when that didn't work I turned it off from the back then on again. The LEDs and fans all come on and it looks like the onboard networking is functioning but there's no output through the PCI-E card and no beeps through the speaker.

Otherwise the board was solid for the longest time. If anyone else has had something similar happen to them, clue me in on what's going on.



Hey test tube, Have you tried to reset the BIOS and then power it on again? If that doesnt help It's out of my capabilities.

- Super


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Are you using the driver from your install disk or the driver from Asus download drivers page??? I have directx installed all the way up from 9.0a-c I would try to download the M$ directx update from M$ and see if that helps you out with the far cry 2 game. I had a similar problem but dowloaded the direct x update and it fixed it. Hope this helps.

N2G

Oh and anther thing it helps if you run you updates as frequent as possible for this kind of stuff. New games come out and the drivers and files from M$ have to be updated to keep up with the games. So do your updates

On the ASUS forum (link: here) there are sooooo many threads on this issue. You will need to go back a bit because the problem was corrected late 2006 or early 2007 or so. The soundmax drivers on the CD that came with the board are terrible! So there are updates posted everywhere. I have no idea what driver I'm using right now (I'm at work at the moment and my M2N32-SLI is at home), but everything seems to work for me. I could look into it if you want.

- Super


----------



## Supergroover

Hey all,

I want to upgrade my videocard in the near future from a 7900GT/GTO. I was wondering what you all would recommend for use in my M2N32-SLI deluxe board. Maybe a strange question for this forum when you look at it first hand but I am half expecting my motherboard to become the limiting factor in this, since there is no PCIe2.0 and such.

Specifications wanted:
- single card (no SLI in the future).
- silent
- good performance increase from my 7900GTO card (overclocked to the max)
- Not too expensive (<150 â‚¬ ~ 150$)

I do not play First person shooters, but I do play C&C3, WC3, RA3, Sacred2 and in the near future I want to be able to play Starcraft2 and Diablo3. in C&C3 with a lot of units my videocard holds me down. So I want te be prepared.

At the moment I am looking at the following cards:
- Saphire 4830
- XFX 9800GTX+
- Saphire 4850

Obviously the first is cheaper and cooler but slower than the last two, but has better bang for buck, on the other hand the nvidia card has physx and the 4850 is just a lovely card.

What will the verdict be in relationship to the M2N32-SLI deluxe and in combination with my Athlon X2 6000+ and the tagan 480W power supply. I only use a 1280 x 1024 resolution monitor but maybe my next upgrade will be a 24" wide screen monitor with a higher resolution.

*Secondly:
* Do you know of Graphic card coolers for the videocards I am looking at that make less noise and cool better than the stock coolers, or (even better) graphic cards from these series that come with silent coolers but remain affordable.

What do you all think?

- Super


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
Whew...from the post above I was thinking that the Phenom II killled the board. Sorry about the board though!

RagingInferno: But you had it stable at 3.5 correct? Why aren't you running at that speed? You run at 3.0? Is this your primiary system? Sorry so many questions, just a tad nervous about the upgrade to a Phenom II on this board, just trying to cover some bases. BUT either way I will most likely give it a try!...lol.

It better not kill my board! lol

Yeah I am running it at stock speeds at 3.0 usually and it is my primary system. Why am I not running it at 3.5? Meh... I dunno... Actually I usually run it at 1.0 because most of the time it sits there idling or downloading. And since cool and quiet doesn't seem to work I have to control that myself. But when I need it for the gaming, I ramp it up to 3.0. 3.5 when I want the extra kick.

I dunno, I guess I am used to undervolting laptops, power and heat conservation. It's weird switch to the other side and cranking everything up to to the max. So I try not to over do it. Nothing is really stopping me from going to 3.5 all the time I just choose not to.

Also heat bothers me a little bit. It's tops off at about 55C at 3.5 on load so its not over doing it but it just seems odd that our board will run them warmer than other board officially supporting. It's too bad I don't have anyone else to compare it to with this board. I would like to know if it naturally does this or did I install my cooler wrong. So if I run it at 1.0, it idles at 40C. Nicer number


----------



## GANDALF21502

Can't seem to get the link to work...









See you are going with a X3 PII. Seems many are going to the 720. Why would the 720 be a better choice for this board than the 940 other than price of course?

QUOTE=TheFoister;5645476]Hey guys,

I've read many reviews about PhenomIIs but the below one seems different. There are some interesting results taken on AM2 boards. Have a look if you're thinking to upgrade to PhII.

http://hwt.dk/literaturedetails.aspx?TeaserID=9545[/QUOTE]


----------



## GANDALF21502

I see...understood! I suppose I would look at running at 3.5 (or best o/c I can). I do understand though, I would not want to burn up my board! Would be nice to have some numbers to compare to, temp wise!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
It better not kill my board! lol

Yeah I am running it at stock speeds at 3.0 usually and it is my primary system. Why am I not running it at 3.5? Meh... I dunno... Actually I usually run it at 1.0 because most of the time it sits there idling or downloading. And since cool and quiet doesn't seem to work I have to control that myself. But when I need it for the gaming, I ramp it up to 3.0. 3.5 when I want the extra kick.

I dunno, I guess I am used to undervolting laptops, power and heat conservation. It's weird switch to the other side and cranking everything up to to the max. So I try not to over do it. Nothing is really stopping me from going to 3.5 all the time I just choose not to.

Also heat bothers me a little bit. It's tops off at about 55C at 3.5 on load so its not over doing it but it just seems odd that our board will run them warmer than other board officially supporting. It's too bad I don't have anyone else to compare it to with this board. I would like to know if it naturally does this or did I install my cooler wrong. So if I run it at 1.0, it idles at 40C. Nicer number


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
I see...understood! I suppose I would look at running at 3.5 (or best o/c I can). I do understand though, I would not want to burn up my board! Would be nice to have some numbers to compare to, temp wise!

Exactly! This board rocks! We don't want it to die out too soon we need to keep it alive as long as possible! I would like to keep this board and CPU for at least another 2 years (with a possible video card update). I just don't have the money like I used to upgrade so easily. Got to keep a budget in mind.

Get the this chip and join me!








Then I can compare my temps with yours


----------



## princip

ADA6000CZBOX is this the Windsor or the BE? which is better?


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
ADA6000CZBOX is this the Windsor or the BE? which is better?

You can look up all information on AMD processors here.


----------



## TheFoister

ADA6000CZBOX is windsor (http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/AMD...000CZBOX).html)
I don't think there exists an 6000+ BE.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
ADA6000CZBOX is this the Windsor or the BE? which is better?


----------



## princip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Supergroover* 
You can look up all information on AMD processors here.

ahhh a nice link thanks. But its not going to tell me which is best in the windsor vs. Brisbane question
Its just i've found a pretty decent deal on a 6000+ windsor and was wondering it its better than the BE model.


----------



## TheFoister

I had two reasons to choose x3 720.
1-Budget: Trying to save as much as I can
2-Curiosty: I wonder having there cores (instead of 2 or 4) and wonder overclocking a cpu which has a long awaited potential.

About the link it says "Hwt.dk is down due to maintenance".
I think it will be up again soon.
Very briefly, it says AM3 mobo bios's has bugs to be solved. AM2 mobo's run Ph2s smoothly (for now better than AM3 boards)

PS. Today I received my new 720BE. But I don't think I'll install it till to Friday because my liquid cooling takes time to disassemble (also thinking to change the coolant).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
Can't seem to get the link to work...









See you are going with a X3 PII. Seems many are going to the 720. Why would the 720 be a better choice for this board than the 940 other than price of course?

QUOTE=TheFoister;5645476]Hey guys,

I've read many reviews about PhenomIIs but the below one seems different. There are some interesting results taken on AM2 boards. Have a look if you're thinking to upgrade to PhII.

http://hwt.dk/literaturedetails.aspx?TeaserID=9545

[/QUOTE]


----------



## TheFoister

A close friend of mine recently got a HIS 4850 ice turbo (or something called like that). Card has a different cooler design (not referance board). It runs very quietly even under full load. Currently he is very happy with it.
(He doesn't confess but I know he is dreaming to buy a second and build CF







)

I don't think 4830 is a feasible choice of today (can't meet your gaming demands for long). I would go for ATI and 4850 seems very affordable.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Supergroover* 
Hey all,

I want to upgrade my videocard in the near future from a 7900GT/GTO. I was wondering what you all would recommend for use in my M2N32-SLI deluxe board. Maybe a strange question for this forum when you look at it first hand but I am half expecting my motherboard to become the limiting factor in this, since there is no PCIe2.0 and such.

Specifications wanted:
- single card (no SLI in the future).
- silent
- good performance increase from my 7900GTO card (overclocked to the max)
- Not too expensive (<150 â‚¬ ~ 150$)

I do not play First person shooters, but I do play C&C3, WC3, RA3, Sacred2 and in the near future I want to be able to play Starcraft2 and Diablo3. in C&C3 with a lot of units my videocard holds me down. So I want te be prepared.

At the moment I am looking at the following cards:
- Saphire 4830
- XFX 9800GTX+
- Saphire 4850

Obviously the first is cheaper and cooler but slower than the last two, but has better bang for buck, on the other hand the nvidia card has physx and the 4850 is just a lovely card.

What will the verdict be in relationship to the M2N32-SLI deluxe and in combination with my Athlon X2 6000+ and the tagan 480W power supply. I only use a 1280 x 1024 resolution monitor but maybe my next upgrade will be a 24" wide screen monitor with a higher resolution.

*Secondly:
* Do you know of Graphic card coolers for the videocards I am looking at that make less noise and cool better than the stock coolers, or (even better) graphic cards from these series that come with silent coolers but remain affordable.

What do you all think?

- Super


----------



## GANDALF21502

KEEP US UPDATED as to how the install goes and of course the O/C of the CPU on the board...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
I had two reasons to choose x3 720.
1-Budget: Trying to save as much as I can
2-Curiosty: I wonder having there cores (instead of 2 or 4) and wonder overclocking a cpu which has a long awaited potential.

About the link it says "Hwt.dk is down due to maintenance".
I think it will be up again soon.
Very briefly, it says AM3 mobo bios's has bugs to be solved. AM2 mobo's run Ph2s smoothly (for now better than AM3 boards)

PS. Today I received my new 720BE. But I don't think I'll install it till to Friday because my liquid cooling takes time to disassemble (also thinking to change the coolant).


[/QUOTE]


----------



## GANDALF21502

I LOVE the board also. VERY nice board! If I can get the Phenom II working and maybe a nice little o/c I plan on keeping the board for a good while myself. The economy has forced my hand to CONSERVE on my electronics addiction's...lol.

I plan on most likely ordering this week....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
Exactly! This board rocks! We don't want it to die out too soon we need to keep it alive as long as possible! I would like to keep this board and CPU for at least another 2 years (with a possible video card update). I just don't have the money like I used to upgrade so easily. Got to keep a budget in mind.

Get the this chip and join me!








Then I can compare my temps with yours


----------



## Slink

I'm probably going to keep mine running for at least four more years, and even then some! It might not be my main rig, but it will be as "rock solid" as ever (true to the Asus slogan).


----------



## princip

Can anybody tell me a nice consice formula for working out the DRAM:FSB ratio please since this board does not seem to have a ratio setting in the bios?
I'm currently at CPU/7 but am trying to get it lower


----------



## test tube

Sure,

400mhz = 1:1 FSB
533mhz = 1:1.333 FSB
667mhz = 1:1.667 FSB
800mhz = 1:2 FSB

eg if your bus was 200mhz, RAM would be 400mhz in cpu-z (800mhz DDR/dual channel)

The 4200+ should clock to 2.6ghz very stably without a lot of voltage, probably 2.8-3.0ghz if you really volt them.


----------



## TheFoister

I have another question about rams.

What happens if we install ddr2-1066mhz rams to our board? Will it recognize them as ddr2-1066?

I feel like I need to get a pair since my target FSB will be in 250-300mhz range when overclocking 720BE (hopefully).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
Sure,

400mhz = 1:1 FSB
533mhz = 1:1.333 FSB
667mhz = 1:1.667 FSB
800mhz = 1:2 FSB

eg if your bus was 200mhz, RAM would be 400mhz in cpu-z (800mhz DDR/dual channel)

The 4200+ should clock to 2.6ghz very stably without a lot of voltage, probably 2.8-3.0ghz if you really volt them.


----------



## princip

Thats all useful stuff but i want to know how to work out the CPU / divider
So when I'm in the bios I can work out what the speed will be without loading into windows


----------



## Supergroover

C'mon Princip, you can do a little resaerch yourself right? I'll give you a pointer: In the first post of this thread there is a link to the overclocking guide by durch, go through there and I'm sure you'll find it.


----------



## princip

I've seriously read about loads of stuff and I can't find a simple formula for working out the FSD







RAM memory divider.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
I have another question about rams.

What happens if we install ddr2-1066mhz rams to our board? Will it recognize them as ddr2-1066?

I feel like I need to get a pair since my target FSB will be in 250-300mhz range when overclocking 720BE (hopefully).

Yes your board will be happy w/ddr1066 pc8500 Ram, No it will not recognize it as such. you will have to overclock your cpu to get the ram as close to ddr1066 as possible. Just set the ddr option in bios to ddr800

Hope this helps,

N2G


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
I've seriously read about loads of stuff and I can't find a simple formula for working out the FSD







RAM memory divider.

OK Princip,

This cost me like 5 minutes, so it couldnt be all that hard.























I got my info via google and found my answer on anandtech

The memory frequency calculation for AM2 CPU's is as follows (note not for phenoms and such, only for AM2):

*CPU frequency / round up (cpu multiplier / memory divider)
*

Note that the above formula works for even, odd and half cpu multipliers. The crucial part is that you have to round up the division of the cpu multi and the memory divider to the nearest whole number!

The memory divider is different for the different memory speeds:
DDR2-533: 4/3
DDR2-667: 5/3
DDR2-800: 2

Example:
CPU frequency: 2800
CPU multiplier: 14
memory divider: 2 (DDR2-800)

Memory frequency: 2800 / round up ( 14 / 2) = 2800 / 7 = 400 MHz. This is the value you can read out with CPU-Z. Since it's DDR2 it has an effective frequency of 2*400 = 800 MHz

In case you change your CPU multiplier, the formula still stands:
My athlon 6000 runs at a speed of 3100 (FSB = 200; CPU multi = 15.5).

CPU frequency: 3100
CPU multiplier: 15.5
memory divider: 2 (PC6400 = DDR2-800)

3100 / round up (15.5 / 2) = 3100 / round up (7.75) = 3100 / 8 = 387.5 MHz Which is effective 2 x 387.5 = 775 MHz

The formula stands for OC-ed CPU's
If I increase the CPU speed to 3410 ( by a 10% increase in FSB to 220MHz)
The memory frequency will be:
3410 / round up (15.5 / 2) = 3410 / round up (7.75) = 3410 / 8 = 426.25 MHz Wich is effective 2 x 426.25 = 852.5 MHz


----------



## TheFoister

Thats very clarifying. Thankyou.

And what about the calculation in phenoms (including Ph II)?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Supergroover* 
OK Princip,

This cost me like 5 minutes, so it couldnt be all that hard.























I got my info via google and found my answer on anandtech

The memory frequency calculation for AM2 CPU's is as follows (note not for phenoms and such, only for AM2):

*CPU frequency / round up (cpu multiplier / memory divider)
*

Note that the above formula works for even, odd and half cpu multipliers. The crucial part is that you have to round up the division of the cpu multi and the memory divider to the nearest whole number!

The memory divider is different for the different memory speeds:
DDR2-533: 4/3
DDR2-667: 5/3
DDR2-800: 2

Example:
CPU frequency: 2800
CPU multiplier: 14
memory divider: 2 (DDR2-800)

Memory frequency: 2800 / round up ( 14 / 2) = 2800 / 7 = 400 MHz. This is the value you can read out with CPU-Z. Since it's DDR2 it has an effective frequency of 2*400 = 800 MHz

In case you change your CPU multiplier, the formula still stands:
My athlon 6000 runs at a speed of 3100 (FSB = 200; CPU multi = 15.5).

CPU frequency: 3100
CPU multiplier: 15.5
memory divider: 2 (PC6400 = DDR2-800)

3100 / round up (15.5 / 2) = 3100 / round up (7.75) = 3100 / 8 = 387.5 MHz Which is effective 2 x 387.5 = 775 MHz

The formula stands for OC-ed CPU's
If I increase the CPU speed to 3410 ( by a 10% increase in FSB to 220MHz)
The memory frequency will be:
3410 / round up (15.5 / 2) = 3410 / round up (7.75) = 3410 / 8 = 426.25 MHz Wich is effective 2 x 426.25 = 852.5 MHz


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
Thats very clarifying. Thankyou.

And what about the calculation in phenoms (including Ph II)?









LOL

I have no idea, I do know that it's different. I think they changed the working of the memory controller in the AM2+ and AM3 processors. SO I think you'll need to google it yourself. There's a lot of information on it on the web. I'm sure you can figure it out. Maybe there's some info on our forum as well, that would be a great start ofcoarse.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
Thats very clarifying. Thankyou.

And what about the calculation in phenoms (including Ph II)?









WOW Google is your friend by the way.


----------



## test tube

anyone ever rma'd one of these boards? is asus hard to work with?


----------



## princip

Thanks alot Super
I did find the information a couple of days ago but lost it and couldn't find it again, I've been pulling my hair out to find it since. really helpful stuff


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
anyone ever rma'd one of these boards? is asus hard to work with?

well I had a defective board and they send my defective board back to me then they sent me a different defective board and on the 3rd rma they finally sent me a good board that I'm on right now.

Hope this helps,

N2G

PS: If they send you a defective board from the first RMA get them to pay for the shipping and handling since they are the one who is making the mistake's. Note you have to know for sure that your board is bad and the returned board is bad. I have more then one of these boards so I know for sure if my hardware works in the board or not by testing with the other boards.


----------



## test tube

By tomorrow I should, I'm going to test it with a new PSU, then test all the other components on a new motherboard. There's a possibility the PSU is just a piece of **** so I'm waiting to see if that's the problem.


----------



## princip

I know I'm a noob but I'm really struggling to find the default "Motherboard Voltage" or "Vchip" voltage for this board. I cannot see the an option for this in the bios. I'm sorry but I am trying


----------



## GANDALF21502

Well I just ordered the CPU (PHENOM II 940)...







Should be here by Friday, so it will be a weekend project!

I see you have DDR2 800 ram, correct. I have been reading some people have issues with 4 sticks, I see you have 2. I currently am running 4 1gbx4. Do you see any issues maybe with that? Did you set your memory to 667?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
Not really sure, I usually run it when I need to benchmark or crysis gaming, so otherwise I would just step it back to conserve power and not over work it. Generally anything higher in speed or less voltage it would die in like 2min with the BSOD. I havn't done a long run stress test yet either. Too lazy


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


I know I'm a noob but I'm really struggling to find the default "Motherboard Voltage" or "Vchip" voltage for this board. I cannot see the an option for this in the bios. I'm sorry but I am trying










OK first of all, playing with those MB voltages is risky. You can wreck your board! Do not do it unless you know what you're doing (or don't care







).

I think the voltages you're looking for are under the advanced voltage settings.
I have no idea when to apply what voltages, but if I remember correctly they should have an auto setting and some voltage settings. Now I have heard that the first setting listed (the lowest setting) is the auto setting. I have also heard that it is safe to go two settings above that first setting, but after that it's not really safe.

I don't know where I've read it, but I do know that I personally would not just take anybody's word for it, I would like to have some proof or at least a couple of different (independant) references. Preferably by people have a specific technical background and thus know what they are talking about or from people with hands on experience.

- Super


----------



## princip

Yikes!
Thanks super I think I may have set it to 1.45 temporarily last night for about 10 mins but took it back to auto. 
Anybody else have any knowledge of this ?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


Well I just ordered the CPU (PHENOM II 940)...







Should be here by Friday, so it will be a weekend project!

I see you have DDR2 800 ram, correct. I have been reading some people have issues with 4 sticks, I see you have 2. I currently am running 4 1gbx4. Do you see any issues maybe with that? Did you set your memory to 667?


Personally I should have done more research B4 I bought all the ram that I have. I have 6x1gig of the PC6400 DDR800 OCZ SLI ready ram. If I had done a little more research Prior to buying then I would have gone with PC8500 DDR1066 with the lowest timings I can find. I have still not bought any ram because I have been able to take my OCZ's to DDR940 witch is nothing to sneez at running 4.4.4.12 2T 2.1V. In any case DDR1066 is easier to overclock from a DDR800 divider/divisor and should always yield better CPU Overclocks but not always better bandwidth from your ram.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


Yikes!
Thanks super I think I may have set it to 1.45 temporarily last night for about 10 mins but took it back to auto. 
Anybody else have any knowledge of this ?


I tried upping the NB voltage once and it did not seem to help any so I just leave it set to Auto. Auto is the factory default. Any time you clear CMOS the MOBO voltages will default back to auto. I clearly did not see any significance in upping the voltage on the mobo to warrant running the risk of killing my mobo.

Hope this helps guys,

N2G


----------



## TheFoister

Dear Friends,

I'm very glad to inform you that Phenom II X3 720 BE runs perfectly on M2N32.









So far I'm using on stock speed. After a while I'll start pushin it up.

I love this board.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=515851


----------



## test tube

I can say what's failed now and it's 100% the motherboard










Will be RMAing it as soon as I can get a receipt from the company I got it from


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheFoister*


Dear Friends,

I'm very glad to inform you that Phenom II X3 720 BE runs perfectly on M2N32.









So far I'm using on stock speed. After a while I'll start pushin it up.

I love this board.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=515851


Hey,

I've read somewhere on a Dutch forum that some guys in Taiwan or some other country in the far east have been able to enable the 4th (disabled) core of some phenom II X3 720 CPU's and the CPU will run flawlessly!

Maybe you can look into it and try it! WOW a X4 for the price of a X3









Maybe you can check it out


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
I can say what's failed now and it's 100% the motherboard

... [deleted the picture] ...

Will be RMAing it as soon as I can get a receipt from the company I got it from


What's wrong with the left red circled area?
Forget it, I can see now that it's the top and bottom view of the same part of the board


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Supergroover*


Hey,

I've read somewhere on a Dutch forum that some guys in Taiwan or some other country in the far east have been able to enable the 4th (disabled) core of some phenom II X3 720 CPU's and the CPU will run flawlessly!

Maybe you can look into it and try it! WOW a X4 for the price of a X3









Maybe you can check it out


Links would be great Super.

Thanks,

N2G


----------



## test tube

That's the capacitor that blew.


----------



## GANDALF21502

So you have al four slots on the board filled up with memory then? No issues...that is good. I have heard some are having issues with 4 sticks with the Phenom II's on the board.

I have my NB Voltage set to 1.5 for over a year with no issues. The voltage allows me to get 300FSB and 1500HT. If I lower the voltage, no go on that setting. Of course you need some good cooling in your case to keep it cool!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Personally I should have done more research B4 I bought all the ram that I have. I have 6x1gig of the PC6400 DDR800 OCZ SLI ready ram. If I had done a little more research Prior to buying then I would have gone with PC8500 DDR1066 with the lowest timings I can find. I have still not bought any ram because I have been able to take my OCZ's to DDR940 witch is nothing to sneez at running 4.4.4.12 2T 2.1V. In any case DDR1066 is easier to overclock from a DDR800 divider/divisor and should always yield better CPU Overclocks but not always better bandwidth from your ram.

I tried upping the NB voltage once and it did not seem to help any so I just leave it set to Auto. Auto is the factory default. Any time you clear CMOS the MOBO voltages will default back to auto. I clearly did not see any significance in upping the voltage on the mobo to warrant running the risk of killing my mobo.

Hope this helps guys,

N2G


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Links would be great Super.

Thanks,

N2G

I hope you can read Dutch







(it's a lot to translate). By the way it was exposed by two South Korean websites.

Here's the link.

The really interesting part is in this bit of information:
_De Phenom II X3's in kwestie vallen onder de 0904xxxx-stepping; de tweak lijkt bij steppingnummer 0849xxxx niet te werken. Andere steppingnummers worden niet naar Korea verscheept en zijn dus door de sites niet getest. De cpu moet gecombineerd worden met een 790GX-moederbord dat over de SB750-southbridge beschikt. In het bios moet vervolgens de ACC-optie naar 'per core' of 'auto' gezet worden. Vooralsnog is de activiatie van de vierde kern alleen bevestigd bij borden van Asrock en Biostar. Bij een 790GX-moederbord van Asus komt de vierde kern niet tot leven. Uit tests van Parkoz Hardware komt tijdens het draaien van 3Dmark06 naar voren dat de vierde kern daadwerkelijk berekeningen uitvoert._

Translated it says:
_
The Phenom II X3's where it works all have the 0904xxxx-stepping. The tweak seems *not* to work for stepping 0849xxx. Other steppings are not transported to South Korea so were not tested. The CPU must be combined with a 790GX motherboard with a SB750 southbridge. In the BIOS the option ACC must be set to 'per core'or 'auto'. The activation of the fourth core has only been confirmed for Asrock and Biostar boards. A 790GX motherboard by ASUS could not bring the 4th core to life. Test performed by Parkoz Hardware show that the 4th core is indead executing calculations_

-Super


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
So you have al four slots on the board filled up with memory then? No issues...that is good. I have heard some are having issues with 4 sticks with the Phenom II's on the board.

I have my NB Voltage set to 1.5 for over a year with no issues. The voltage allows me to get 300FSB and 1500HT. If I lower the voltage, no go on that setting. Of course you need some good cooling in your case to keep it cool!

Excellent point, I did not look to see what his/her case or CPU cooling is but as a rule of thumb I try not to push things if not needed. Even though this is & was designed to be an enthusiast's mobo I always try to stick w/what I know to be safe. Basic overclocking requires little overvolting if any. Medioker to extreme overclocking is when you have to start pushing/increasing your voltages. I have not ventured off into extreme overclocking yet becuase I wish to play it safe. I have not found my mobo's fsb limit yet becuase I have a unlocked cpu and have not required the use of extreme overclocking thus far.

Thank you,

N2G

PS: If any one would care to post some BIOS screen shot's then I would be more then happy to link to them from the opening post of this thread that way we can all find the post much quicker when people ask where a specific bios setting is located.


----------



## test tube

Asus is RMAing my board w/o a receipt. Sweet.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


Asus is RMAing my board w/o a receipt. Sweet.


Good feast. How did you get them to do that?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Good feast. How did you get them to do that?


By yours truly,









N2G


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheFoister*


Dear Friends,

I'm very glad to inform you that Phenom II X3 720 BE runs perfectly on M2N32.









So far I'm using on stock speed. After a while I'll start pushin it up.

I love this board.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=515851


this is indeed great news









I presume you are running 2101 bios?

+rep

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Links would be great Super.

Thanks,

N2G


@N2Gaming, here's a link :http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...le-phenom.html


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
By yours truly,









N2G

???


----------



## G-Byte

Ok, so I got my 9850 sitting here (it's a jaahb 0820gpmw) and I got bios update for 1903 and 2001 but I've never flashed a bios before. I know how it's done but still....

Is there any particular version that will do the best for our mobo's? And I got a true to mate with it, when I get it installed that is. I am going to use one of my kazejyuni's 110cfm fans with a shroud I made from a dead psu. The air that comes out with the shroud is quite substantial and it should do the trick.


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


Well I just ordered the CPU (PHENOM II 940)...









Should be here by Friday, so it will be a weekend project!

I see you have DDR2 800 ram, correct. I have been reading some people have issues with 4 sticks, I see you have 2. I currently am running 4 1gbx4. Do you see any issues maybe with that? Did you set your memory to 667?


I wish I knew why some people have problems with the ram slots of the memory. Maybe its just hit or miss.

Yes currently my ram is running at DDR800 2x2gb. But the timings are looser than what is written on the package. 4-4-4 on the package and now it runs on 5-5-5 (i forgot the rest, I'm away from home this week). But anyways it won't boot if I run the 4-4-4 timings at DDR800 despite what it says on the package. Weird eh?

So I have done the experiment of see what can boot up. Before I have 2x1gb and 2 x 512mb all loaded into my motherboard. So I have those ram sticks as spares (I went 4gb before I went Ph II). So I tried both 2x2gb + 2x1gb and 2x2gb + 2x512mb combination and it will boot into windows and run no problem. Windows and bios sees all of it (yet for some reason not all of it is available, like how now my 2x2gb only about 3.8 of is actually available). When all of those sticks are in they were running at DDR667.

I would think you should have no problem with it, my combinations were more miss matched than yours. At least you have all 1gb sticks.

Don't know if it helps but my 2x2gb are running from the black slots instead of the yellow ones. I read that they seem to do better there, don't know if its true.

Good luck and have fun with your new Phenom II!!! Finally someone else here that I can compare numbers with!


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheFoister*


Dear Friends,

I'm very glad to inform you that Phenom II X3 720 BE runs perfectly on M2N32.









So far I'm using on stock speed. After a while I'll start pushin it up.

I love this board.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=515851


Awesome!!! Another Phenom II on this board!!!









What kind of temps are you getting with it? I know my 940 runs hotter than your 720 but I am curious if our board are running our chips a little hotter than everyone else.


----------



## GANDALF21502

Thanks for all the input! I am looking forward to running on 4 cores and hopefully hitting 3.5 stable. If she runs even at 3.0 stable i will be a happy camper! Should be here this weekend for me to test out!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingInferno*


I wish I knew why some people have problems with the ram slots of the memory. Maybe its just hit or miss.

Yes currently my ram is running at DDR800 2x2gb. But the timings are looser than what is written on the package. 4-4-4 on the package and now it runs on 5-5-5 (i forgot the rest, I'm away from home this week). But anyways it won't boot if I run the 4-4-4 timings at DDR800 despite what it says on the package. Weird eh?

So I have done the experiment of see what can boot up. Before I have 2x1gb and 2 x 512mb all loaded into my motherboard. So I have those ram sticks as spares (I went 4gb before I went Ph II). So I tried both 2x2gb + 2x1gb and 2x2gb + 2x512mb combination and it will boot into windows and run no problem. Windows and bios sees all of it (yet for some reason not all of it is available, like how now my 2x2gb only about 3.8 of is actually available). When all of those sticks are in they were running at DDR667.

I would think you should have no problem with it, my combinations were more miss matched than yours. At least you have all 1gb sticks.

Don't know if it helps but my 2x2gb are running from the black slots instead of the yellow ones. I read that they seem to do better there, don't know if its true.

Good luck and have fun with your new Phenom II!!! Finally someone else here that I can compare numbers with!


----------



## TheFoister

Yeap, correct.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


this is indeed great news









I presume you are running 2101 bios?

+rep

Gyro


----------



## TheFoister

I used to run my x2 5000BE @ 3.1ghz, core temps (read from OCCT) were reported as around 30 degrees Celsius.

Now my x3 720BE @ 2.8ghz, core temps (again read from OCCT) are around 20 degrees. (ambient is around 22 degrees Celsius); which is very promissing for overclocking attempts.









PS.Don't forget system is running on liquid cooling.

By the way, last night I've completed the first test runs. Below I attached the before and after 3dmark06 results. As you'll see there is a huge jump effect (@cpu score) caused from the third core.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingInferno*


Awesome!!! Another Phenom II on this board!!!









What kind of temps are you getting with it? I know my 940 runs hotter than your 720 but I am curious if our board are running our chips a little hotter than everyone else.


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya Folks,

Well I took the plunge (check sig) and done it. It was soooo easy, just Asus update and found the 2001 bin and a 30sec later it asked me to reboot, I said yes. No problems at all. Put in my True and fans and here I am.

But...I got a question about the chipset temps. How high can they go? Right now I got two vm smp's running and both my gpu's. Cpu temps are sitting at 50C but the chipset is hovering at 115C...is that too much?


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Hiya Folks,

Well I took the plunge (check sig) and done it. It was soooo easy, just Asus update and found the 2001 bin and a 30sec later it asked me to reboot, I said yes. No problems at all. Put in my True and fans and here I am.

But...I got a question about the chipset temps. How high can they go? Right now I got two vm smp's running and both my gpu's. Cpu temps are sitting at 50C but the chipset is hovering at 115C...is that too much?

Whoaaaa 115C???





































My Chipset temperatures dont go higher than 30-35C

Either this means I can volt my Chipset a lot more or you have a giant problem, probably it means both.









My guess is you need:
a. better airflow in your case
b. lower your chipset voltages

you can look up the CPU max temperature at AMD CPU-specification page: here

I have the two 9850 CPU's listed here side by side. They both have 61C as a max temp.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Supergroover*


Whoaaaa 115C???





































My Chipset temperatures dont go higher than 30-35C

Either this means I can volt my Chipset a lot more or you have a giant problem, probably it means both.









My guess is you need: 
a. better airflow in your case
b. lower your chipset voltages

you can look up the CPU max temperature at AMD CPU-specification page: here

I have the two 9850 CPU's listed here side by side. They both have 61C as a max temp.


Hiya. Mine is the zxa model. As for fans, my 900 has plenty of them, two 76dfm's in the front, one exhausting to the back in line with my True and the top 200mm, all are on high speed too. But I do got two more kaze jyuni 110cfm that I want to replace with the front two fans of only 76cfm. I might get my fan controller later on today, if not I will be putting the kj's in.

I check by fingers for the northbridge and it might be about 40-50c but it is the southbridge that has always run hot for me, even with my 5000be it was hot to the touch. And with it being between my dual slot gpus that is not helping, but one of the fans is pushing air between them, not alot but.... And I got a small heatsink pasted on the sb.


----------



## MW041443

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
I wish I knew why some people have problems with the ram slots of the memory. Maybe its just hit or miss.

Yes currently my ram is running at DDR800 2x2gb. But the timings are looser than what is written on the package. 4-4-4 on the package and now it runs on 5-5-5 (i forgot the rest, I'm away from home this week). But anyways it won't boot if I run the 4-4-4 timings at DDR800 despite what it says on the package. Weird eh?

So I have done the experiment of see what can boot up. Before I have 2x1gb and 2 x 512mb all loaded into my motherboard. So I have those ram sticks as spares (I went 4gb before I went Ph II). So I tried both 2x2gb + 2x1gb and 2x2gb + 2x512mb combination and it will boot into windows and run no problem. Windows and bios sees all of it (yet for some reason not all of it is available, like how now my 2x2gb only about 3.8 of is actually available). When all of those sticks are in they were running at DDR667.

I would think you should have no problem with it, my combinations were more miss matched than yours. At least you have all 1gb sticks.

Don't know if it helps but my 2x2gb are running from the black slots instead of the yellow ones. I read that they seem to do better there, don't know if its true.

Good luck and have fun with your new Phenom II!!! Finally someone else here that I can compare numbers with!

Don't know whether this helps, but I had to set RAM timings and voltage manually to get it running at the rated 4-4-4-15. Voltage is set at 2.1.. System crashes at 2.2.


----------



## Slink

It's all dependent on the RAM, because this board can push higher than most RAM will respond properly. I would love to get back to you guys with the results of some overkill RAM. I want to put 2 GB of something like DDR2 1066 or higher. That way, I can clock it at whatever speed, and hopefully get some tighter timings...

*goes to search this thread for "1066"


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MW041443* 
Don't know whether this helps, but I had to set RAM timings and voltage manually to get it running at the rated 4-4-4-15. Voltage is set at 2.1.. System crashes at 2.2.









Do you mean that the system crashes at 2.2V (timings: 4-4-4-15) but not at 2.1V and the same timings?

I thought I noticed the same thing, but I didn't believe it. Maybe I should try it again sometime.


----------



## AtiViVo

So, the X3 720 runs on the M2N32? That's by far the best news I've read this years. Cheers Foister!


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtiViVo*


So, the X3 720 runs on the M2N32? That's by far the best news I've read this years. Cheers Foister!


...and it is somewhat limited by our board, right? Or is that just in the RAM deptartment?


----------



## TheFoister

I have an intention to see what the 1066mhz (or better 1200) rams would change.

But first I need to fund the new rams by selling my old 5000+BE.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


...and it is somewhat limited by our board, right? Or is that just in the RAM deptartment?


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
I have an intention to see what the 1066mhz (or better 1200) rams would change.

But first I need to fund the new rams by selling my old 5000+BE.









Dude, there is a smokin hot deal at the 'Egg.
LINKY LINKY LINK LINK! <3 <3

Does this RAM seem like a good deal to you??

EDIT: Note: I don't recommend using more than 2x 1GB sticks of DDR2 for any OC rig.


----------



## test tube

My 3800 X2 would not work with DDR2 1066 due to the limitations of the ondie memory controller (800mhz max). You'll probably have to step up to an AM2+ processor to get that working.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtiViVo*


So, the X3 720 runs on the M2N32? That's by far the best news I've read this years. Cheers Foister!


I wonder if the fourth core can be unlocked with this board?


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
I wonder if the fourth core can be unlocked with this board?

Methinks not since you need a a specific chipset NB/SB combination, like I said in the post before:

Quote:

hope you can read Dutch (it's a lot to translate). By the way it was exposed by two South Korean websites.

... yadayadayada ...

Translated it says:
The Phenom II X3's where it works all have the 0904xxxx-stepping. The tweak seems not to work for stepping 0849xxx. Other steppings are not transported to South Korea so were not tested. *The CPU must be combined with a 790GX motherboard with a SB750 southbridge.* In the BIOS the option ACC must be set to 'per core'or 'auto'. The activation of the fourth core has only been confirmed for Asrock and Biostar boards. A 790GX motherboard by ASUS could not bring the 4th core to life. Test performed by Parkoz Hardware show that the 4th core is indead executing calculations

-Super


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


My 3800 X2 would not work with DDR2 1066 due to the limitations of the ondie memory controller (800mhz max). You'll probably have to step up to an AM2+ processor to get that working.


Thanks for the important info! (REP+) I wasn't aware of this. However, *I did not plan on upping the speed past 800*. Actually, I was banking on the speed staying at 800 (base speed) and tightening RAM timings, while hopefully upping the reference clock!

What do you think about that? Also, what do you think about that RAM deal on Newegg?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I wonder if the fourth core can be unlocked with this board?


Well, the 4th core is locked out due to instability. I'm not sure if the instability has to do with the inter-core functionality of the disabled core, or with the functionality of the "4th" core itself. (Afaik, it is that one of the cores hasn't passed inspection and thus is disabled. Also afaik: it could be any one of the 4 cores that is disabled.) I know this isn't really helpful... just trivial.


----------



## AtiViVo

Folks, a question - is there any _noticeable_ difference between 800mhz and 1066mhz DDR2 memory, in x264 decoding, Photoshop and gaming (what I'm using my PC for)? I'm planning for a cheap upgrade that delivers the best bang-for-buck performance and I'm wondering if there's any point in spending additional 20$ (with VATs maybe up to 35-37$) on DDR2 clocked at 1066mhz with this mobo? Is Corsair's XMS2 any good?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AtiViVo* 
Folks, a question - is there any _noticeable_ difference between 800mhz and 1066mhz DDR2 memory, in x264 decoding, Photoshop and gaming (what I'm using my PC for)? I'm planning for a cheap upgrade that delivers the best bang-for-buck performance and I'm wondering if there's any point in spending additional 20$ (with VATs maybe up to 35-37$) on DDR2 clocked at 1066mhz with this mobo? Is Corsair's XMS2 any good?

You would notice a difference if you were overclocking your FSB becuase you would be able to achive a higher FSB with 1066 before system crashes start showing up.

if you don't ever intend to overclock your cpu/ram/mobo then you won't get any benifit over a ddr800 ram because your mobo is only going to run the ram at DDR800 any way.

I also noticed a singel core cpu on your board. I would have to say the best investment would be to get at least an x2 5000+ or x2 5400+ cpu for decoding, Photoshop and gaming.

Hope this helps,

N2G


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheFoister*


I used to run my x2 5000BE @ 3.1ghz, core temps (read from OCCT) were reported as around 30 degrees Celsius.

Now my x3 720BE @ 2.8ghz, core temps (again read from OCCT) are around 20 degrees. (ambient is around 22 degrees Celsius); which is very promissing for overclocking attempts.









PS.Don't forget system is running on liquid cooling.

By the way, last night I've completed the first test runs. Below I attached the before and after 3dmark06 results. As you'll see there is a huge jump effect (@cpu score) caused from the third core.


Oh right your on water cooling. Dam you are getting nice temps with that setup. Your overclock is gonna go nutz with that kinda cooling! Good Luck!


----------



## GANDALF21502

I agree, unless your going o/c your ram, your not going to notice any real performance gain. Also as said above, you would beneift going to a dual core at least!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtiViVo*


Folks, a question - is there any _noticeable_ difference between 800mhz and 1066mhz DDR2 memory, in x264 decoding, Photoshop and gaming (what I'm using my PC for)? I'm planning for a cheap upgrade that delivers the best bang-for-buck performance and I'm wondering if there's any point in spending additional 20$ (with VATs maybe up to 35-37$) on DDR2 clocked at 1066mhz with this mobo? Is Corsair's XMS2 any good?


----------



## princip

Anybody here got a 4200 wanna share what they're hitting ?
I'm pretty desperate to get a new chip and some ram but I think i'm gonna wait for a few months see what happens with the prices of the phenoms. Are am2 finished with dual core now? or will they improve on the 6400 they just put out?


----------



## MW041443

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Supergroover*


Do you mean that the system crashes at 2.2V (timings: 4-4-4-15) but not at 2.1V and the same timings?

I thought I noticed the same thing, but I didn't believe it. Maybe I should try it again sometime.


I think that was the problem, yes. Maybe a limitation of the board? I'm pretty sure RAM was made for 2.2V.


----------



## MW041443

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


Anybody here got a 4200 wanna share what they're hitting ?
I'm pretty desperate to get a new chip and some ram but I think i'm gonna wait for a few months see what happens with the prices of the phenoms. Are am2 finished with dual core now? or will they improve on the 6400 they just put out?


http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...&id=507&id=508









EDIT: I don't know how they compare to the 6400, I just know they exist. Somewhere.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Supergroover* 
Do you mean that the system crashes at 2.2V (timings: 4-4-4-15) but not at 2.1V and the same timings?

I thought I noticed the same thing, but I didn't believe it. Maybe I should try it again sometime.

My 5000+ Black edition rig is using the M2N32-SLi Deluxe Board and i ran into the [email protected] causing Crashing.

After alot of searching i found that Bios versions after 1603 didn't allow me to use 2.2v on the ram...

So I used 1603 as my bios and didn't have any problems at all.

use a later bios if using a 5400+ or quad etc. and don't need to use 2.2v on the ram.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


My 5000+ Black edition rig is using the M2N32-SLi Deluxe Board and i ran into the [email protected] causing Crashing.

After alot of searching i found that Bios versions after 1603 didn't allow me to use 2.2v on the ram...

So I used 1603 as my bios and didn't have any problems at all.

use a later bios if using a 5400+ or quad etc. and don't need to use 2.2v on the ram.


Can you plz state how many BIOS versions are between 1603 and current version? THX!~
-Slink


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Can you plz state how many BIOS versions are between 1603 and current version? THX!~
-Slink


you can look it up a asus

i have given links in the opening post of this thread

n2g


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Can you plz state how many BIOS versions are between 1603 and current version? THX!~
-Slink


Here is the complete list of Bios for M2N32-SLi

0504 <---First

0603

0706

1004

1101

1201

1503

1603

1701

1802

1903

2001

2101 <---Most recent


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


Here is the complete list of Bios for M2N32-SLi ...










!







Thanks, homeslice.

Hey, all check the sig!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


Here is the complete list of Bios for M2N32-SLi

0504 <---First *(* *Asus has 0203 listed as the first bios )*

0603

0706

1004

1101

1201

1503

1603

1701

1802

1903

2001

2101 <---Most recent



Here is the Asus bios page with all the bios's for downloading

N2G


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Here is the Asus bios page with all the bios's for downloading

N2G


Your right N2









I forgot about 0203

I did those off the top of my head lol


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


Your right N2









I forgot about 0203

I did those off the top of my head lol


No prolem, it's not likely that any one will want to use 0203.

In any case there it is.

N2G


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


No prolem, it's not likely that any one will want to use 0203.

In any case there it is.

N2G


LoL that depends how much time I have on my hands, and how curious I am...


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


LoL that depends how much time I have on my hands, and how curious I am...










Well when generally speaking of bios. One thing regarding the first release comes to mind. They usually update it for a reason. Usually the hardware ie cpu needed to be fixed in order for all your hardware to operate correctly. The Bios is usually changed to support newer Hardware that was not available @ mobo release. I.E. newer cpu drivers os related issues etc. but they are changed for many other reasons as well.

Hope this helps,

N2G


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Well when generally speaking of bios. One thing regarding the first release comes to mind. They usually update it for a reason. Usually the hardware ie cpu needed to be fixed in order for all your hardware to operate correctly. the bios chanages upgrade for cpu updates etc but they are changed for other reasons as well.

Hope this helps,

N2G


Hahaha it's a good point to be made. I probably wouldn't meddle with it, but I'm not too intimidated... Skill: I has it.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Hahaha it's a good point to be made. I probably wouldn't meddle with it, but I'm not too intimidated... Skill: I has it.

















Just keep in mind if you don't have a back up PSU like a UPS then all the skill in the world will do you no good in the event of a bios upgrade during a power failure.

LOL






















:swearing::swearing::swearing:

Can you say RMA?

Ha ha ha,

N2G


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Just keep in mind if you don't have a back up PSU like a UPS then all the skill in the world will do you no good in the event of a bios upgrade during a power failure.

LOL






















:swearing::swearing::swearing:

Can you say RMA?

That was FTW, N2G. FTW.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
That was FTW, N2G. FTW.









yuppers


----------



## TheFoister

Hey guys

Here are the first OCing result. So far I couldn't pass 3.75 barrier.

17*220 = OK (tested with OCCT) (vcore 1.4875)
17*225 = BSOD (vcore 1.5)
16.5*225 = OK (tested with OCCT) (vcore 1.4875)
16.5*230 = BSOD (vcore 1.5)

CPU temps are around (read from Everest) 50 degrees Celsius.

I'll appreciate any advice?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=516817

Also attached the 3dmark result taken at 3.7 (17*220). CPU scores are exploded with respect to stock speed results (which I posted several pages before).


----------



## AtiViVo

Just checked the X3 720BE that appeared in a local store - 295lv with VATs. That CPU looks just better and better...

Foister, a couple of questions - besides synthetic benchmarks have you tested how the CPU performs in video decoding and games? Is there any problem that it's an "unknown AMD CPU"?

And, *shivers in hope*, have you tried unlocking the fourth core?
If this works too, I'll ... throw a party my old mobo!


----------



## TheFoister

First of all I haven't seen (or read) any problems caused from the "unknown CPU" issue.

Second, I do not do video encoding so I can't say anything about it.

About gaming performance, I believe 3dmark is enough to have an idea. I need some time to have real life experience on gaming performance (you know it has been only two days since I installed it).

Third, we can not try to "unlock" the 4th core with M2N boards. You need to have 790 chipset mobo. (try to google "unlocking fourth core in phenomII")

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtiViVo*


Just checked the X3 720BE that appeared in a local store - 295lv with VATs. That CPU looks just better and better...

Foister, a couple of questions - besides synthetic benchmarks have you tested how the CPU performs in video decoding and games? Is there any problem that it's an "unknown AMD CPU"?

And, *shivers in hope*, have you tried unlocking the fourth core?
If this works too, I'll ... throw a party my old mobo!


----------



## Supergroover

OK guys,

Here's a question for you.

I just ordered a M2N-E board, just for fun. However I did not order any memory, since I have some spare on my main computer.

I have 4 x 1GB 4-4-4-12 DDR2-800 GEIL SDRAM

Now for the questions
1. will my M2N32-sli deluxe work with just 3 sticks installed?
2. I know the 4-4-4-12 timings can only be achieved at higher voltages than 1.85V, which is the highest my new M2N-E can. Will the memory work when set to 1.85V and 667 speedwith 5-5-5-18 timings? In theory that is!

- Super


----------



## adventfred

so no x3 to x4 on the m2n sli


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Supergroover*


OK guys,

Here's a question for you.

I just ordered a M2N-E board, just for fun. However I did not order any memory, since I have some spare on my main computer.

I have 4 x 1GB 4-4-4-12 DDR2-800 GEIL SDRAM

Now for the questions
1. will my M2N32-sli deluxe work with just 3 sticks installed?
2. I know the 4-4-4-12 timings can only be achieved at higher voltages than 1.85V, which is the highest my new M2N-E can. Will the memory work when set to 1.85V and 667 speedwith 5-5-5-18 timings? In theory that is!

- Super


AFAIK, you aren't supposed to install RAM in that way. This way is acceptable, according to the manual: (Slots 1, or 3, or 1+2, or 3+4, or 1+2+3+4) and no other configurations.

Timings of ~ 4-4-4-12 can be achieved with higher-rated-speed RAM, and much voltage increase wouldn't be necessary. I think that I'm gonna buy some.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adventfred*


so no x3 to x4 on the m2n sli


I ask this question: Is it true? I thought my previous research revealed that ppl were using 4 cores.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Supergroover*


OK guys,

Here's a question for you.

I just ordered a M2N-E board, just for fun. However I did not order any memory, since I have some spare on my main computer.

I have 4 x 1GB 4-4-4-12 DDR2-800 GEIL SDRAM

Now for the questions
1. will my M2N32-sli deluxe work with just 3 sticks installed?
2. I know the 4-4-4-12 timings can only be achieved at higher voltages than 1.85V, which is the highest my new M2N-E can. Will the memory work when set to 1.85V and 667 speedwith 5-5-5-18 timings? In theory that is!

- Super


Just to let you know, you should be able to get all of that memory working at the correct timings and voltages.
I have used 8 GB of DDR2-800 at [email protected] 2T @2.1V, and it worked flawlessly. I didn't even need to set anything in BIOS. This is with everything set to AUTO. I am only running 4GB now, because I have no use for 8GB and I would rather have the extra RAM redy to go in case of emergency


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Just to let you know, you should be able to get all of that memory working at the correct timings and voltages.
I have used 8 GB of DDR2-800 at [email protected] 2T @2.1V, and it worked flawlessly. I didn't even need to set anything in BIOS. This is with everything set to AUTO. I am only running 4GB now, because I have no use for 8GB and I would rather have the extra RAM redy to go in case of emergency










This only works if you have good enough RAM. My Wintec AmpX can't do it. Bunk.

Regarding the 4 core thing, visit this Newegg link to see the following quote.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awgdawg*

*What bug*
Pros: This chip is fast. It doesn't overclock well , but it is still alot faster than my oc'ed 5200. I was worried when I got this after reading all about the TLB. The only times it has given problems is while trying to overclock. I run Vista 32 SP1 and use the disable tool in Windows and have not had a single problem. It is very fast doing my video editing.

Cons: The only gon I have is that yhis chip runs hot. I have a Zalman 9500AM2 cooler and it idles at about 46 C. I tried the stock heatsink and it idled around 52 C. Under load my temps run 59 C.

Other Thoughts: My system is a M2N32-SLi Wireless, 4Gigs OCZ6400 Rev.2, OCZ Gamemaster 700 PSU, MSI HD 2900 XT 512mb. All in a Chieftec Matrix case with 3 80mm intake fans and 2 80mm exhaust fans. My 3D Mark06 scores are 11,400 with the processor overclocked to 2500. The CPU score is about 3400


Second quote, from anonymous
Quote:



*M2N-SLI Deluxe*

Pros: One reviewer said it can not be used with the M2N-SLI Deluxe motherboard. This is wrong. To use, the motherboard must have BIOS version 1404, which was released Febuary 22, 2008.

Cons: might have to upgrade bios

Other Thoughts: Have the M2N-SLI Deluxe motherboard. originally used the Athlon 64 X2 6000+. upgraded the BIOS and run the quad with no problem


See? All you need to use a 4-core on our board is a BIOS upgrade.


----------



## spaceballsrules

The TLB bug is not a problem except for those running 64-bit Windows.


----------



## GANDALF21502

EXCELLENT RESULTS! Thanks for the update! REALLY glad to hear it's working so good on the board! NICE 3dmark score!

My 940 should be here today...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
Hey guys

Here are the first OCing result. So far I couldn't pass 3.75 barrier.

17*220 = OK (tested with OCCT) (vcore 1.4875)
17*225 = BSOD (vcore 1.5)
16.5*225 = OK (tested with OCCT) (vcore 1.4875)
16.5*230 = BSOD (vcore 1.5)

CPU temps are around (read from Everest) 50 degrees Celsius.

I'll appreciate any advice?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=516817

Also attached the 3dmark result taken at 3.7 (17*220). CPU scores are exploded with respect to stock speed results (which I posted several pages before).


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
The TLB bug is not a problem except for those running 64-bit Windows.

Good info. At this stage of the game, 64-bit windows shouldn't be of much use to anyone other than engineers or web hosts, etc. 32-bit is still the standard, and should be regarded as such.

Does anyone here use 64-bit OS and get noticeable performance benefits in ANY software?


----------



## blupupher

64 bit is gaining by leaps and bounds. Cheap memory has made a lot of people get 64 bit to be able to use it all.
There are a lot more than engineers and web hosting using 64 bit. 4 of my 5 computers are 64 bit, and the one that is not is an old laptop running XP (and not 64 bit capable).
There is no reason to not be using a 64 bit OS now days.
More memory, better security, faster (theoreticaly) and for me, much more stable.


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blupupher* 
64 bit is gaining by leaps and bounds. Cheap memory has made a lot of people get 64 bit to be able to use it all.
There are a lot more than engineers and web hosting using 64 bit. 4 of my 5 computers are 64 bit, and the one that is not is an old laptop running XP (and not 64 bit capable).
There is no reason to not be using a 64 bit OS now days.
More memory, better security, faster (theoreticaly) and for me, much more stable.

64-bit XP and Vista both have marked compatibility problems with running many different software releases. 64-bit is the future, but I decided to make the switch from 64-bit back to 32-bit on my laptop because 1.) I only have 3GB of RAM in it, and 2.) Some programs wouldn't run right.

However, I dual boot my home computer with XP Pro 32-bit and Open SUSE Linux 64-Bit. 64 hasn't quite "come into its own" yet as the mainstream... uhhh what's-it-called... _OS-native architecture support type_? Heh. Still, 64 is absolutely (obviously) where software is headed.

Are there any games that benefit from 64-bit Vista? (Not due to RAM support, just processing?)


----------



## blupupher

What programs?
Most of my programs I bought 5-6 years ago work find on Vista x64.

Not sure if there is a measurable performance gain with 64 bit, but the 64 bit code is supposed to be more efficient since it can run longer bits of data at a time than 32 bit.

On another note, anybody know off-hand what size SLI bridge the M2N- SLI Deluxe uses?
I bought a board used and it came with no SLI bridge, so I need to find one, but need to know what size to look for.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blupupher* 
On another note, anybody know off-hand what size SLI bridge the M2N- SLI Deluxe uses?
I bought a board used and it came with no SLI bridge, so I need to find one, but need to know what size to look for.

The bridge that comes with the board is 2.75 inches long.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blupupher* 
What programs?
Most of my programs I bought 5-6 years ago work find on Vista x64.

Not sure if there is a measurable performance gain with 64 bit, but the 64 bit code is supposed to be more efficient since it can run longer bits of data at a time than 32 bit.

On another note, anybody know off-hand what size SLI bridge the M2N- SLI Deluxe uses?
I bought a board used and it came with no SLI bridge, so I need to find one, but need to know what size to look for.

I don't know from experience how xp pro x64 is better then 32 bit xp pro because from day one I have always used x64 bit XP. In theory I tend to favor the ability to use 4 gig of ram installed in only 2 of the 4 available slots and still be able to get a decent overclock becuase of only populating 2 slots and using ram w/a 1T command rate. I'm mean if your gonna pay for 3 gig of ram I say get 4 gig of matched pair sticks for compatibility and reliability.

Hope this helps,

N2G


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
Hey guys

Here are the first OCing result. So far I couldn't pass 3.75 barrier.

17*220 = OK (tested with OCCT) (vcore 1.4875)
17*225 = BSOD (vcore 1.5)
16.5*225 = OK (tested with OCCT) (vcore 1.4875)
16.5*230 = BSOD (vcore 1.5)

CPU temps are around (read from Everest) 50 degrees Celsius.

I'll appreciate any advice?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=516817

Also attached the 3dmark result taken at 3.7 (17*220). CPU scores are exploded with respect to stock speed results (which I posted several pages before).









Wow that is INSANE! +900Mhz gain. Very nice. Man you need extreme cooling for these kinds of speeds. Your cpu is so hot now compared to what you had before.

Great job!


----------



## MW041443

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Good info. At this stage of the game, 64-bit windows shouldn't be of much use to anyone other than engineers or web hosts, etc. 32-bit is still the standard, and should be regarded as such.

Does anyone here use 64-bit OS and get noticeable performance benefits in ANY software?

64-bit Photoshop = Win.

After x64 Vista and now 7, I wouldn't go back to 32-bit anything.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
Hey guys

Here are the first OCing result. So far I couldn't pass 3.75 barrier.

17*220 = OK (tested with OCCT) (vcore 1.4875)
17*225 = BSOD (vcore 1.5)
16.5*225 = OK (tested with OCCT) (vcore 1.4875)
16.5*230 = BSOD (vcore 1.5)

CPU temps are around (read from Everest) 50 degrees Celsius.

I'll appreciate any advice?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=516817

Also attached the 3dmark result taken at 3.7 (17*220). CPU scores are exploded with respect to stock speed results (which I posted several pages before).









So the 720 actually shows up as what it is, rather than just unknown CPU!?


----------



## GANDALF21502

I HAVE THE 940BE INSTALLED AND RUNNING!!

I had no real issues installing the CPU, just install and reset the CMOS. It does show up as an unknown cpu, but no big deal there.

I haven't had to much of a chance to play with o/c yet. BUT thus far I have hit 3.6 at 1.4v. 250x14.5. I can not hit the 300FSB 1500HT thus far with this CPU as I did with my 5000BE. I did run 3dmark 06 and got 17,000! On my 5000BE at 3.3 I got 12,000 avg. NICE JUMP!

Temps seem a tad higher than on the 7 series boards from what I have seen. I am avg about 48c idle and max loads are hitting close 60c. Higher than what I would like to see of course. I am going to get some new thermal paste and see if that helps, what I have is older, still Artic Sliver, but old.

So far...SO GOOD!...


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


I HAVE THE 940BE INSTALLED AND RUNNING!!

I had no real issues installing the CPU, just install and reset the CMOS. It does show up as an unknown cpu, but no big deal there.

I haven't had to much of a chance to play with o/c yet. BUT thus far I have hit 3.6 at 1.4v. 250x14.5. I can not hit the 300FSB 1500HT thus far with this CPU as I did with my 5000BE. I did run 3dmark 06 and got 17,000! On my 5000BE at 3.3 I got 12,000 avg. NICE JUMP!

Temps seem a tad higher than on the 7 series boards from what I have seen. I am avg about 48c idle and max loads are hitting close 60c. Higher than what I would like to see of course. I am going to get some new thermal paste and see if that helps, what I have is older, still Artic Sliver, but old.

So far...SO GOOD!...










That's awesome news!








Get yourself some OCZ Freeze and watch those temps plummet


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


I HAVE THE 940BE INSTALLED AND RUNNING!!

I had no real issues installing the CPU, just install and reset the CMOS. It does show up as an unknown cpu, but no big deal there.

I haven't had to much of a chance to play with o/c yet. BUT thus far I have hit 3.6 at 1.4v. 250x14.5. I can not hit the 300FSB 1500HT thus far with this CPU as I did with my 5000BE. I did run 3dmark 06 and got 17,000! On my 5000BE at 3.3 I got 12,000 avg. NICE JUMP!

Temps seem a tad higher than on the 7 series boards from what I have seen. I am avg about 48c idle and max loads are hitting close 60c. Higher than what I would like to see of course. I am going to get some new thermal paste and see if that helps, what I have is older, still Artic Sliver, but old.

So far...SO GOOD!...


















That's great news. My guess is the difference in cpu wattage and heat on the mobo is watt's







causing the FSB not hitting 300

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


That's awesome news!








Get yourself some OCZ Freeze and watch those temps plummet










OCZ Freeze or some Arctic cooling MX-2

Good luck


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


OCZ Freeze or some Arctic cooling MX-2


Pot-ay-to, Pot-ah-to


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Pot-ay-to, Pot-ah-to










Sorry I'm confused

N2G


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Sorry I'm confused

N2G


OCZ Freeze and MX-2 perform so similarly, they are pretty much the same thing. I was agreeing with you


----------



## GANDALF21502

I will check out getting some OCZ FREEZE! Thanks!

Small quirk...Just playing around and found this happened. I also have a LG 42inch HDTV LCD. I hooked it to my computer via DVI to HDMI cable and all was working AOK. Now I can not get signal to work on the HDTV via the HDMI cable. It does not show it via the Nvidia control panel anymore. I tried another HDMI cable I have, no go. I tried hooking up my 22inch LCD to the DVI port and it works fine, so both ports on the video card seem to be working AOK. I also have a DVI to VGA cable and hooked it up to my HDTV and it works fine, nice clear pic on the HDTV. The problem is I like using HDMI becuase I have sound running through the HDMI to my HDTV which has a nice speaker setup. VGA, no sound of course. HELP...THANKS!

Other than that issue, all seems to be running SWEET!


----------



## GANDALF21502

Seems via 'reviews' that Artic Sliver 5 is good? That is what I used on it, but it was old. So you guys thing OCZ Freeze or MX-2 is a better compound to use then?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
I will check out getting some OCZ FREEZE! Thanks!

Small quirk...Just playing around and found this happened. I also have a LG 42inch HDTV LCD. I hooked it to my computer via DVI to HDMI cable and all was working AOK. Now I can not get signal to work on the HDTV via the HDMI cable. It does not show it via the Nvidia control panel anymore. I tried another HDMI cable I have, no go. I tried hooking up my 22inch LCD to the DVI port and it works fine, so both ports on the video card seem to be working AOK. I also have a DVI to VGA cable and hooked it up to my HDTV and it works fine, nice clear pic on the HDTV. The problem is I like using HDMI becuase I have sound running through the HDMI to my HDTV which has a nice speaker setup. VGA, no sound of course. HELP...THANKS!

Other than that issue, all seems to be running SWEET!

My guess is you have a resolution set that your tv does not support. Try using a resolution your tv supports like 1920 x 1080 or what ever your tv supports. you may have to look at your tv manual to see what resolutions are supported.

Good Luck,

N2G

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
Seems via 'reviews' that Artic Sliver 5 is good? That is what I used on it, but it was old. So you guys thing OCZ Freeze or MX-2 is a better compound to use then?


----------



## TheFoister

IMO ArcticSilver5 is still the best paste. I also us it in my system and won't recommend anything else. Just give the syringe a very good shake before use.

About the FSB values, I agree that previous values can't be reached. If you remember I mentioned about my limit of 240mhz that I was able to reach with my 5000BE, which is not reachable today with phenomII. So there is some other parameter limiting us which we do not know yet.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


Seems via 'reviews' that Artic Sliver 5 is good? That is what I used on it, but it was old. So you guys thing OCZ Freeze or MX-2 is a better compound to use then?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
IMO ArcticSilver5 is still the best paste. I also us it in my system and won't recommend anything else. Just give the syringe a very good shake before use.

About the FSB values, I agree that previous values can't be reached. If you remember I mentioned about my limit of 240mhz that I was able to reach with my 5000BE, which is not reachable today with phenomII. So there is some other parameter limiting us which we do not know yet.

TheFoister Opinions will always vary for a number of reasons and I appriciate yours as do all of us. In any case I don't like to work on my computers with my blind fold on with a it's my way or the highway philosophy. I'm not saying that is what you are doing but to mearly comment that AS5 is the best is far fetched to say the least.







I was just involved in another discussion about TIM's earlier today at another thread Seen HERE

Hope this helps,

N2G


----------



## TheFoister

Hey man,

Sorry to bother. I'll keep quite and read your posts.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


TheFoister Opinions will always vary for a number of reasons and I appriciate yours as do all of us. In any case I don't like to work on my computers with my blind fold on with a it's my way or the highway philosophy. I'm not saying that is what you are doing but to mearly comment that AS5 is the best is far fetched to say the least.







I was just involved in another discussion about TIM's earlier today at another thread Seen HERE

Hope this helps,

N2G


----------



## goobergump

Whoa how did I miss this one? Proud M2N-SLI Deluxe owner here!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheFoister*


Hey man,

Sorry to bother. I'll keep quite and read your posts.


No bother at all really. Please don't be discouraged from participating & providing good usefull info to the club. We are all students here and the only way we can grow and evolve into more knowledged users of our hobby is to put forth our opinios, facts, theories & experienc. I'm sorry if I came off as a dicktator. Please forgive me.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *goobergump*


Whoa how did I miss this one? Proud M2N-SLI Deluxe owner here!


goobergump good to see you finally found us. did you wan't to join the club?

N2G


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


Seems via 'reviews' that Artic Sliver 5 is good? That is what I used on it, but it was old. So you guys thing OCZ Freeze or MX-2 is a better compound to use then?


I just did a barrage of thermal paste tests. I did it for this thread, which proves that IC7 Diamond is King of all pastes ATM - http://www.overclock.net/cooling-exp...-compound.html
Here are the results from another thread that includes TC Grease 0098:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Here are my results. 
Ambient is 19*C for all tests.
Using Orthos to stress.
Using CoreTemp and HWMonitor to monitor temps.

*AS5*
Idle - 43/30
Load - 53/41

*Noctua NT-H1*
Idle - 42/27
Load - 50/37

*OCZ Freeze*
Idle - 40/25
Load - 47/33

*IC7 Diamond*
Idle - 40/24
Load - 47/33

*TC Grease 0098*
Idle - 41/27
Load - 48/34

*Final Ranking*
1. IC7 Diamond
2. OCZ Freeze
3. TC Grease 0098
4. Noctua NT-H1
5. AS5:turd:



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheFoister*


Hey man,

Sorry to bother. I'll keep quite and read your posts.


He didn't mean that at all.







He just politely disagreed. I don't know how much more amiable anyone could be when disagreeing








And AS5 is :turd:


----------



## GANDALF21502

Looks like OCZ freeze is the way to go then...







...THANKS!

As far as my HDTV-HDMI issues. The HDTV supports 1920x1080P. It worked fine until I put the new CPU in. Everthing else so far 'seems' to work fine. I don't know if it related to the new CPU installtion. Perhaps windows had a 'hiccup' after the install. But Nvtune does not recongize the HDTV when plugged in via an HDMI cable to either port on my video card or if i use another HDMI cable. DVI - VGA works fine. I checked the HDMI port on the HDTV with another HDMI device, works fine. I just like the HDMI better because the HDTV is in another room and I like to use my speakers I have for the HDTV via the HDMI cable. (SCRATCHING HEAD...)


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
Looks like OCZ freeze is the way to go then...







...THANKS!

As far as my HDTV-HDMI issues. The HDTV supports 1920x1080P. It worked fine until I put the new CPU in. Everthing else so far 'seems' to work fine. I don't know if it related to the new CPU installtion. Perhaps windows had a 'hiccup' after the install. But Nvtune does not recongize the HDTV when plugged in via an HDMI cable to either port on my video card or if i use another HDMI cable. DVI - VGA works fine. I checked the HDMI port on the HDTV with another HDMI device, works fine. I just like the HDMI better because the HDTV is in another room and I like to use my speakers I have for the HDTV via the HDMI cable. (SCRATCHING HEAD...)

Just so all the bases get covered, have you updated the BIOS to the correct one? You also need to reset the CMOS before installing the new CPU. Old settings can be transferred from an old BIOS and cause complications.


----------



## RagingInferno

Great to hear you have no problems with your new chip! You seem to have temps on the higher side like me. Are those temps at 3.6 Ghz or stock temps?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


I HAVE THE 940BE INSTALLED AND RUNNING!!

I had no real issues installing the CPU, just install and reset the CMOS. It does show up as an unknown cpu, but no big deal there.

I haven't had to much of a chance to play with o/c yet. BUT thus far I have hit 3.6 at 1.4v. 250x14.5. I can not hit the 300FSB 1500HT thus far with this CPU as I did with my 5000BE. I did run 3dmark 06 and got 17,000! On my 5000BE at 3.3 I got 12,000 avg. NICE JUMP!

Temps seem a tad higher than on the 7 series boards from what I have seen. I am avg about 48c idle and max loads are hitting close 60c. Higher than what I would like to see of course. I am going to get some new thermal paste and see if that helps, what I have is older, still Artic Sliver, but old.

So far...SO GOOD!...


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingInferno*


Great to hear you have no problems with your new chip! You seem to have temps on the higher side like me. Are those temps at 3.6 Ghz or stock temps?


You guys prolly all ready know this but just in case I thought I would throw this out there. by default this M2N32 board has a tendancy to overvolt by .12v so if your goal is 1.35v then set it to 1.225.

hope this helps

N2G


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


You guys prolly all ready know this but just in case I thought I would throw this out there. by default this M2N32 board has a tendancy to overvolt by .12v so if your goal is 1.35v then set it to 1.225.

hope this helps

N2G


That explains why CPU-Z is higher than the bios setting. Thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingInferno*


That explains why CPU-Z is higher than the bios setting. Thanks










NP any time.

N2G


----------



## TheFoister

Thankyou Spaceballsrules,

You reliased me that I'm outdated about this thermal paste issue. I didn't know that AS5 is so rubbish when compared to others. I'm going out to buy the OCZ paste. Maybe I can lower some degress in the core temp (actually I need to !).

I'll inform you about the results.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
I just did a barrage of thermal paste tests. I did it for this thread, which proves that IC7 Diamond is King of all pastes ATM - http://www.overclock.net/cooling-exp...-compound.html
Here are the results from another thread that includes TC Grease 0098:

He didn't mean that at all.







He just politely disagreed. I don't know how much more amiable anyone could be when disagreeing








And AS5 is :turd:


----------



## GANDALF21502

I ordered some OCZ Freeze...again, THANKS for the information!

The temps are at 3.6, but seems to be on the high side yes. I suppose it must be the way are board is for these cpu's? Hopefully some new thermal paste will help lower it some!

As far as resetting the CMOS....Yes I reset the CMOS right after I put the new CPU in and then fired the system up.


----------



## blupupher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
I just did a barrage of thermal paste tests. I did it for this thread, which proves that IC7 Diamond is King of all pastes ATM - http://www.overclock.net/cooling-exp...-compound.html
Here are the results from another thread that includes TC Grease 0098:

...
And AS5 is :turd:

Come on now, saying AS 5 is crap is a little harsh.

Did you let it fully cure for 200 hours of use with heat cool cycles? No? Well then, you can't make a full determination on if it is crap or not.
Did you do multiple applications on each paste to rule out any application errors? No? Well, again, you can't make that determination.

While even if you did these, AS 5 would probably be at the bottom of your list, but it is still a good paste. It was the "standard" for several years and not till the past 12-18 months or so has anything come up to challange it (and now apparently beating it).
I have a tube and a half left of AS 5 and will continue to use it. Once it runs out, then I will look and see what is working good. OCZ freeze does look to have the best bang for the buck though.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blupupher*


Come on now, saying AS 5 is crap is a little harsh.

Did you let it fully cure for 200 hours of use with heat cool cycles? No? Well then, you can't make a full determination on if it is crap or not. 
Did you do multiple applications on each paste to rule out any application errors? No? Well, again, you can't make that determination.

While even if you did these, AS 5 would probably be at the bottom of your list, but it is still a good paste. It was the "standard" for several years and not till the past 12-18 months or so has anything come up to challange it (and now apparently beating it).
I have a tube and a half left of AS 5 and will continue to use it. Once it runs out, then I will look and see what is working good. OCZ freeze does look to have the best bang for the buck though.


I was using AS5 for over 2 years. Is that enough cure time for you?







All the other pastes were allowed to cure overnight, despite not requiring it.
When I saw a drop of 5-7*C on my CPU and GPUs when using IC7 or OCZ, and others saw similar results, I am confident in saying that AS5 is indeed :turd:. Until AS6 is released, I won't be considering Arctic Silver products. 
I am just trying to spread the word that there are plenty of choices when it comes to thermal pastes, and although AS5 has had its day in the sun, it is over now. When people are pushing temps to extremes with OCing, they have to find every advantage possible. Thermal paste is the cheapest and easiest way to gain some of that advantage. It's PC love in a tube for $5.99









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaceCannon*


spaceballsrules told me to use ocz freeze before.... good thing i listened! I recommend!


----------



## blupupher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I was using AS5 for over 2 years. Is that enough cure time for you?







All the other pastes were allowed to cure overnight, despite not requiring it.


Yup, that is enough time. Some may argue the the AS 5 had dried out and that's why you had bad temps (I for one don't believe that happens).

Quote:



When I saw a drop of 5-7*C on my CPU and GPUs when using IC7 or OCZ, and others saw similar results, I am confident in saying that AS5 is indeed :turd:. Until AS6 is released, I won't be considering Arctic Silver products. 
I am just trying to spread the word that there are plenty of choices when it comes to thermal pastes, and although AS5 has had its day in the sun, it is over now. When people are pushing temps to extremes with OCing, they have to find every advantage possible. Thermal paste is the cheapest and easiest way to gain some of that advantage. It's PC love in a tube for $5.99










Yes there are better products out there, but there are also much worse. Your results are not typical from the reviews I have seen (most are a 1-2Â°c temp difference at load).

Again, AS 5 is not top dog, but is no means crap. 
Your entitled to your opinion and the results of _your_ tests, but it does not match other reviewers.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blupupher*


Yup, that is enough time. Some may argue the the AS 5 had dried out and that's why you had bad temps (I for one don't believe that happens).

Yes there are better products out there, but there are also much worse. Your results are not typical from the reviews I have seen (most are a 1-2Â°c temp difference at load).

Again, AS 5 is not top dog, but is no means crap. 
Your entitled to your opinion and the results of _your_ tests, but it does not match other reviewers.


I had recently lapped my CPU and heatsink, so the paste wasn't more than a month old. 
You should really check out the thread on IC7 that I linked earlier. Here are results from that thread....up to 11*C difference!








The only thing I think people should be aware of is that it is possible to gain a significant amount of performance with very little money by selecting the right paste. It's the most cost effective upgrade one can make.
AS5 was leaps and bounds ahead of any other TIM manufacturers for a long time, and is still better than most. It seems now that other companies are putting a lot of resources into improving upon AS5, and they have. Pastes are now more thermally conductive, have no electrical conductivity, and spread more easily. 
I honestly would like to see what AS6 is like, though


----------



## GANDALF21502

Learning a good deal about Thermal Paste tonight...


----------



## blupupher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


Learning a good deal about Thermal Paste tonight...










In a motherboard thread at that.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blupupher*


In a motherboard thread at that.



















Technically, we are talking about the TIM for the NB and SB









On a side note, Blupupher, I just noticed that spanking new Miilionaire tag in your sig. Very Ooh la la!


----------



## test tube

So how well do the Phenom IIs run in the board? Are there any benchmarks?


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya guys,

N2Gaming: check it out. OCCT stable for over 30 minutes only. I also put in the Sunbeam and changed out the two front fans. I think for now this will do me ok, it is not the 3.0 but close enough for nuclear hand grenades. I tried to get closer to 1000 but over 215 it errored out fast. I'll see how my vmwares run before I do any more work.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Hiya guys,

N2Gaming: check it out. OCCT stable for over 30 minutes only. I also put in the Sunbeam and changed out the two front fans. I think for now this will do me ok, it is not the 3.0 but close enough for nuclear hand grenades. I tried to get closer to 1000 but over 215 it errored out fast. I'll see how my vmwares run before I do any more work.


Good job. Keep trying other settings. I know it's a pain staking task but that is overclocking for you. Trial and error is the name of the game. I'm curiouse why you are using a 1/2 multi instead of a whole number like 13 or 12


----------



## GANDALF21502

Why would the half multiplier matter? Maybe I am not thinking tonight...lol.

Here is a question for anyone...Would running DDR2 1066 over DDR2 800 allow to set to 800 ddr2 in my settings runnng the PHII 940 on the board instead of 667? And would it really make a noticable difference in performance? I am don't think with the PHII 940 I can hit much over 250 FSB. But would the extra memory speed really help that much? I have the opportunity to sell my ram and could for very little more get ddr2 1066.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


Why would the half multiplier matter? Maybe I am not thinking tonight...lol.

Here is a question for anyone...Would running DDR2 1066 over DDR2 800 allow to set to 800 ddr2 in my settings runnng the PHII 940 on the board instead of 667? And would it really make a noticable difference in performance? I am don't think with the PHII 940 I can hit much over 250 FSB. But would the extra memory speed really help that much? I have the opportunity to sell my ram and could for very little more get ddr2 1066.


I would say go for it and let us know how it turns out for you. You will definately be able to hit a fsb of 250 while using DDR1066 vs using DDR800

Hope this helps,

N2G


----------



## Supergroover

I think the board will also matter in the FSB you can get. Have you singled out the board yet and found out what the board limit is yet?

I doubt if the DDR2 setting is going to help that much versus the DDR2-setting. But It will help for sure. As OC-ers we are pushing the limits of all components. So It's worth a shot.

If you can get DDR2-1066 RAM for little extra money then that's always a good idea, but I wouldn't expect miracles performancewise!

- SUper


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Good job. Keep trying other settings. I know it's a pain staking task but that is overclocking for you. Trial and error is the name of the game. I'm curiouse why you are using a 1/2 multi instead of a whole number like 13 or 12

Ya srsly. According to this chart posted by CWell1337, your "RAM divider" works out to be the same with a 13x or 14x multiplier. The RAM will be forced to fire a bit faster but will remain perfectly proportional to CPU freq.

If you increase your mult, you may be able to get more MHz out of your CPU. That's usually the case IME, so check it out.

Before you increase your mult, you may have to back off a bit on your RAM (or on your FSB "base speed"), if your RAM is the "bottleneck", or _cause_ of your overclocking threshold.

Hope this helps.
-Slink


----------



## Supergroover

The chart applies to the AM2 processors. I'm not sure if this chart applies to the AM2+ and the am3 processors, since they have a different memory controller. So use with caution!

Better be sure and search a bit more on the specific AM2+ and AM3 memory frequencies.

- Super

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Ya srsly. According to this chart posted by CWell1337, your "RAM divider" works out to be the same with a 13x or 14x multiplier. The RAM will be forced to fire a bit faster but will remain perfectly proportional to CPU freq.

If you increase your mult, you may be able to get more MHz out of your CPU. That's usually the case IME, so check it out.

Before you increase your mult, you may have to back off a bit on your RAM (or on your FSB "base speed"), if your RAM is the "bottleneck", or _cause_ of your overclocking threshold.

Hope this helps.
-Slink


----------



## pswfps

Hi guys - been following this thread with interest and have now got myself a new Phenom II X3 720 BE to install in my M2N32-SLI Deluxe. I'm gonna install it tonight. Already flashed bios to 2101 and cleared down the overclocked FSB so hopefully it should just be a matter of dropping the new chip into the socket....

I reckon AMD (and Asus) have done a fantastic job if an AM3 cpu can run on an AM2 board. Great upgrade path.

Anyway, if you don't hear from me again you can assume it didn't work out and I killed my board or something!!


----------



## GANDALF21502

Well with my X2 5000BE I was able to get to a 300fsb and 1500ht. Ran that stable for well over a year. Only change now was the CPU to a PHII 940. Now I can't hit over 250FSB stable. I don't think there really will be that much 'real world' difference if I got to 1066 ram, but If I can pick it up for an extra $20 after selling my 800 ram, why not I guess. I would like to be able to set my ram in the BIOS to 800 at least insead of 667. Right now my memory is only running at 805, which before I had at 1020. (GSkill DDR2 800, 4x1gb)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I would say go for it and let us know how it turns out for you. You will definately be able to hit a fsb of 250 while using DDR1066 vs using DDR800

Hope this helps,

N2G


----------



## GANDALF21502

You should be AOK....ENJOY THE NEW SPEED....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *pswfps* 
Hi guys - been following this thread with interest and have now got myself a new Phenom II X3 720 BE to install in my M2N32-SLI Deluxe. I'm gonna install it tonight. Already flashed bios to 2101 and cleared down the overclocked FSB so hopefully it should just be a matter of dropping the new chip into the socket....

I reckon AMD (and Asus) have done a fantastic job if an AM3 cpu can run on an AM2 board. Great upgrade path.

Anyway, if you don't hear from me again you can assume it didn't work out and I killed my board or something!!


----------



## pswfps

Well that was easy. Up and runnning again. Vista seems happy, showing three cores at 2800MHz. Cool n Quiet is stepping the multiplier according to demand... It all seems ok except bios describes the Phenom II X3 as "AMD Processor Model Unknown." Is that normal?


----------



## Slink

I wonder what kind of wickedsick RAM speeds we can get on this board, compared to its 800 MHz stock limit.

How does that work again? let's see... CPU divided by RAM_DIVIDER = effective RAM MHz

So... LINK (Ram Dividers)

It eventually becomes not so much about the "speed" of the RAM, but the fact that you can tweak the RAM timings tighter than a frog's b-hole.







I wanna get this RAM that can run at 800+ "speeds" with timings around 4-4-4-12, etc.

At a 15x multiplier, it works out to be CPU freq / 8 = RAM freq


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pswfps* 
Well that was easy. Up and runnning again. Vista seems happy, showing three cores at 2800MHz. Cool n Quiet is stepping the multiplier according to demand... It all seems ok except bios describes the Phenom II X3 as "AMD Processor Model Unknown." Is that normal?

Welcome to OCN and I'm glad to see you have this mobo and Ph II x3 720 working on the board. From what I hear in this thread and else where it is normal for our mobo / bios to not be able to properly detect the cpu by it's proper name. In any case you have it working w/cool n Quite.









N2G


----------



## pswfps

Well as far as RAM ocing it's nice to be able to use even cpu multipliers. Can choose what you like with the black editions. On the Athlon 6000+ I was pretty much tied to a 15x multipler which meant rounding up on the RAM divider to 8 and underclocked RAM. If I chose a 14x multipler I'd have to have the FSB overclocked to 225Mhz to get the CPU back upto speed (3150MHz) which by then the RAM was not happy at DDR2 900. Maybe could have loosened the timings but couldn't be bothered.

Anyway gonna monitor temps before OCing anything just yet. Happy that my system runs at all just now!!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
LINK (Ram Dividers)

I wanna get this RAM that can run at 800+ "speeds" with timings around 4-4-4-12, etc.

At a 15x multiplier, it works out to be CPU freq / 8 = RAM freq

I'm able to hit ddr920 with my ocz sli ddr800ram w/4x1gig at 4.4.4.12 2T


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I'm able to hit ddr920 with my ocz sli ddr800ram w/4x1gig at 4.4.4.12 2T

Nice OC, gj.







You should seriously consider swapping that 4x1GB for [email protected] Much faster.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Nice OC, gj.







You should seriously consider swapping that 4x1GB for [email protected] Much faster.

The funny thing is I never once mentioned how unstable it is


----------



## pswfps

LOL! Had me going there!!!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pswfps*


LOL! Had me going there!!!


I can boot into windows and run games and stuff but I just can't run stress test's for any duration of time.


----------



## pswfps

Yeah that's pretty much same here except for Supreme Commander Forged Alliance which can kill any stressed RAM or CPU. Reckon it's a better test than memtest and cpuburnin combined!!!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pswfps*


Yeah that's pretty much same here except for Supreme Commander Forged Alliance which can kill any stressed RAM or CPU. Reckon it's a better test than memtest and cpuburnin combined!!!


Oh wow I have never heard of that one. I mostly use Prime95, OCCT, Orthose and S & M


----------



## pswfps

Hmmm new cpu running very hot. I expected Phenom II Deneb x3 with TDP @95W to run cooler than the Athlon Windsor 125W. Maybe need to let thermal paste set in?? Or consider reseating? I used a bit less paste this time around because when I removed the Athlon it looked a bit over done on the t.paste.


----------



## pswfps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Oh wow I have never heard of that one. I mostly use Prime95, OCCT, Orthose and S & M


Sarcasm is better when the victim doesn't get it, I find.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pswfps*


Sarcasm is better when the victim doesn't get it, I find.


Sorry but I was not being sarcastic. I thought you were refering to a stress test program as I was but at a sceond read looks like you may have been refering to a game that I have never heard of


----------



## pswfps

Never heard of Supreme Commander? Yeah an old favourite of mine that stresses out RAM and CPU like no other. Try it istead of Prime and see.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pswfps*


Sarcasm is better when the victim doesn't get it, I find.


LOL BAHAHAHAHA

N2G is pretty nice. Not really the sarcastic type (at least not on here).

Aw man, that was funny.


----------



## pswfps

No man, it wasn't funny at all. It was a cultural misunderstanding with very negative results. Thank God we're not world leaders huh? Apologies N2.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Good job. Keep trying other settings. I know it's a pain staking task but that is overclocking for you. Trial and error is the name of the game. I'm curiouse why you are using a 1/2 multi instead of a whole number like 13 or 12

Mmm, I thought we were checking out the 13.5 yesterday in IM!? I went back to 13 @ 230 for the 3.0 that I was looking for. I was using AI Booster to make minor changes. Nothing above 220 was stable. I didn't try 12 or 14 but I will next time I gotta reboot. [email protected]@5 is 3010 and has a 1075 for htt which is ok. Ram is going to be 430 at 800. That might work.

For now I went back to [email protected] which is stable. The rams that I got are supposed to goto 1000 easily but maybe they need a bit more juice.


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pswfps* 
Well that was easy. Up and runnning again. Vista seems happy, showing three cores at 2800MHz. Cool n Quiet is stepping the multiplier according to demand... It all seems ok except bios describes the Phenom II X3 as "AMD Processor Model Unknown." Is that normal?

What the?! Cool and Quiet works for you?! Damit, its a no go on my 940... T_T


----------



## Shift.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
What the?! Cool and Quiet works for you?! Damit, its a no go on my 940... T_T

Why would you want Cool & Quiet though? That's like.. Anti-Overclocking.


----------



## G-Byte

Shoot!!!!
















So after a few more lockups I decided to oc the lazy way, I just upped the multi to 14. It is only 2800 but it passed OOCT's test. The only thing extra I did was push the vcore one step up. So a good thing about this is that I am sitting at 50C folding and a bit under for the test, plus my chipset nb/sb is almost 25C lower at 100+ a bit. I have to get a panaflo for my true soon though cause the kaze jyuni's are not pushing enough air through.

Some good news is that I shut down for a few hours and changed out my front fans and put in my Sunbeam controller, no more blue flashing lights pointed at by bed...now they are a solid blue.









I am going to try hard to move by the end of them month so lights won't matter cause my living room will be in the living room. My pc and tv are going to be in a different room than my bedroom. This living with friends is ok on the wallet but hard on the nerves, especially if you are sorta forced to stick to a 11x13 room. It will be nice and then I can build a better and bigger table. I got some ideas but I really should draw up a plan. I would like shelves too for various items. It will be nice.


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
my chipset nb/sb is almost 25C lower at 100+ a bit.

Maybe a silly question, but how do you measure the NB and SB temperatures
My PC probe II readings only give me the MB temperature (and they are at 36C).

- Super


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya Super. I use Speedfan mostly. It runs upon reboot and sits at the top right corner of my lcd. I had it there to begin with just monitoring my folding when I 1st started, now it is just a habit and it doesn't take up much room. Most of my windows, Firefox/Explorer, etc are opened to the top left. I forget what the default is but if you go into the configure options you should see a much higher temp reading. I still don't know for sure what this reads but according to the finger test it is the sb temps. And now that I lowered my oc from 3 > 2.8 which also lowers the interaction between the mem and cpu (I think this is correct??) it went from a HOT 125C to about 100-115. If you want you can use hwmonitor too. It has a sensor labeled tmpin2 and for my system it matches pretty well with SpeedFan. I rarely use Probe2 any more due to the lack of information it gives.


----------



## Supergroover

Thanks G-byte, very informative. Rep+

I wonder if anyone has the schematics to what sensors are on the board. So we may know for sure what sensors the different software is referring to.

I am going to dig into this when I get home tonight (If the wife lets me ofcoarse:swearing







.










By the way isn't it night in Alberta? It's 9.50 AM in Europe right now.


----------



## G-Byte

Ya...I found that Probe was very basic and was good until I started to do more for ocing, then I found out that it was limited. For the average user, a non-OCN person, it is good enough.

Once you got to monitor your cpu, two/three/four gpus, mobo temp and the the nb/sb you need a bigger gun. Between hwmontor, speedfan and sensor's view they all were within a few c's of each other. But from what I read they are not perfect so the only way to get a good reading would be to use a dedicated temp sensor and attach it to whatever you want to read.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Ya...I found that Probe was very basic and was good until I started to do more for ocing, then I found out that it was limited. For the average user, a non-OCN person, it is good enough.

Once you got to monitor your cpu, two/three/four gpus, mobo temp and the the nb/sb you need a bigger gun. Between hwmontor, speedfan and sensor's view they all were within a few c's of each other. But from what I read they are not perfect so the only way to get a good reading would be to use a dedicated temp sensor and attach it to whatever you want to read.


I tend to favor Everest Ultimate. I think they have it up to ver. 5 now. Everest monitors all that stuff and will perform system stress test's as well as tell you the speed of your ram's bandwidth etc. It goes as far as monitoring your HDD temps spd's and usage. Although it is a 30 day trialware I have used it and found what I needed to know with in the 30 days. It helped me a lot when it comes to overclocking.

Good luck guys,

N2G


----------



## spaceballsrules

Is there any temp monitoring software that reads the NB, SB, and mobo RAM temps?
BTW I finally dabbled in OCing my CPU and RAM. I just use a 5% increase with AI OC, and am running at 3.36, and my RAM is at 4-4-4-12 2T @840 MHz. Works for me


----------



## GANDALF21502

See your running a stock cooler? That is a VERY nice o/c on the CPU!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Is there any temp monitoring software that reads the NB, SB, and mobo RAM temps?
BTW I finally dabbled in OCing my CPU and RAM. I just use a 5% increase with AI OC, and am running at 3.36, and my RAM is at 4-4-4-12 2T @840 MHz. Works for me


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Is there any temp monitoring software that reads the NB, SB, and mobo RAM temps?
BTW I finally dabbled in OCing my CPU and RAM. I just use a 5% increase with AI OC, and am running at 3.36, and my RAM is at 4-4-4-12 2T @840 MHz. Works for me










I'm non 100% sure on this but I think in order to monitor your ram temps the ram sticks would have to have a temp sensor built into the ram stick and I am not aware of any Ram that has this ATM. I would love for some one to correct me and say otherwise. Untill then I don't think monitoring your mobo ram is possible unless you physically attatch a temp sensor on the ram modules and connect it to a mobo fan header or a fan controller with a temp monitor built in.

Good Luck,

N2G

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


See your running a stock cooler? That is a VERY nice o/c on the CPU!


GANDALF21502, I see a stock GPU cooler who has a stock cpu cooler that you are refering to? I'm confused, did I miss something


----------



## N2Gaming

Sorry for the double post guys. I just wanted to share a pic that shows two everest windows open at the same time and all the information I get from those two windows. I will post more picks if you guys are interested, like the differences in my ram bandwith when I overclock the cpu and ram vs the stock settings I'm running ATM. Enjoy


















EDIT: Below I have a decent CPU OC while underclocing my Ram and you can see how the ram spds are compared from stock cpu and overclock cpu










The next picture below is of the same CPU overclock but I added the Ram overclock into the equation for Ram bandwith comparissons.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I'm non 100% sure on this but I think in order to monitor your ram temps the ram sticks would have to have a temp sensor built into the ram stick and I am not aware of any Ram that has this ATM. I would love for some one to correct me and say otherwise. Untill then I don't think monitoring your mobo ram is possible unless you physically attatch a temp sensor on the ram modules and connect it to a mobo fan header or a fan controller with a temp monitor built in.

Good Luck,

N2G

GANDALF21502, I see a stock GPU cooler who has a stock cpu cooler that you are refering to? I'm confused, did I miss something

I am referring to the PWM, the memory that is attached to the mobo, not the RAM in the DIMM slots


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
I am referring to the PWM, the memory that is attached to the mobo, not the RAM in the DIMM slots









Oh







sorry about that. I know DFI uses a program but I can't remember the name ATM and there is Motherboard Monitor 5. MM5 is a little tricky to get set up. I gave up on it all together. I had a lack of patience but there is a lot of sensors to pick from in that software maybe you could give it a try and tell us how it works for you.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shift.*


Why would you want Cool & Quiet though? That's like.. Anti-Overclocking.










Lol i know it is anti-overclocking. But there is really no point of have my cpu at 3.5Ghz when I all I am doing is leaving it on overnight and downloading. I would prefer for it to auto throttle it down to 1.0GHz. I just do it manually now.

Save some power and don't wear out my new chip


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingInferno*


Lol i know it is anti-overclocking. But there is really no point of have my cpu at 3.5Ghz when I all I am doing is leaving it on overnight and downloading. I would prefer for it to auto throttle it down to 1.0GHz. I just do it manually now.

Save some power and don't wear out my new chip










Great point. I have set my bios bank 1 to stock and bank 2 to overclock. I genereally run off bios bank 1 unless I run a game like crysis or COD4 that requires a little more horse power. In that case I will simply use the bios setting in bank 2. I have never used cool and quiet.

If I use cool n quiet then do I have to load or install cool n quiet software as well and going even one step further would I have to disable the cool n quite software in the windows environment before I select my bios bank #2 for overclocking w/o the cool n quite feature.

I have been wanting to use cool n quiet but am afraid that once I install it on the os that I will from that point on always have overclocking issues.

Does any one know any thing about this.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## Supergroover

Hiya,

I read somewhere that Cool & Quit is not too good. You can get better stability and a better undervoltage when using another program.

I use Rightmark CPU clock utility to undervolt my CPU and to automatically change CPU speed depending on processor power need (called performance on demand).

What I do is, I OC my CPU to where I want it for everyday use in the BIOS. Then I use rightmark to change the voltage settings of the highest and lowest FID. In my case I have the voltage at FID5 set to 0.875V and at 15.5 set to 1.25V. Now since The motherboard offsets the voltage on my board by approx 0.05V My actual Voltages are 0.925V at FID5 and 1.30 at FID15.5.
*
Spoiler alert:* Undervolting can be dangerous when you set the voltages too low and you let it automatically start at system startup. Because you may never get the chance to set the voltage back to the desired setting due to system instability.

I have a dutch manual for undervolting and I got it from a leading Dutch website (called hardware.info). In case you cannot find an english manual you can ask me and I will try to rewrite it in english.

- Super


----------



## pswfps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shift.*


Why would you want Cool & Quiet though? That's like.. Anti-Overclocking.










Yeah, it is when you've got an unlocked cpu multiplier.... I just discovered.








When I had my Athlon 6000+ installed I was tied to a 15x multiplier anyway and had to do my overclocking using just the FSB. So I just left multiplier to Auto and let Cool n Quiet do it' s thing. Life was good. Now, with this new 720BE, if I want to use the higher multipliers I have to disable cool n quiet otherwise it effectively locks the max multiplier to the stock 14x.

Thing is I use my PC for work as well as playing games so still want to use Cool n Quiet as well as play about with overclocking. Only way AFAIK is to have two bios profiles set up and choose which one at boot. Not ideal really. Wish Asus could release a new bios which allows cool n quiet to use higher than stock multipliers!!


----------



## GANDALF21502

ME BAD...sorry, misread the GPU cooler for the CPU cooler...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I'm non 100% sure on this but I think in order to monitor your ram temps the ram sticks would have to have a temp sensor built into the ram stick and I am not aware of any Ram that has this ATM. I would love for some one to correct me and say otherwise. Untill then I don't think monitoring your mobo ram is possible unless you physically attatch a temp sensor on the ram modules and connect it to a mobo fan header or a fan controller with a temp monitor built in.

Good Luck,

N2G

GANDALF21502, I see a stock GPU cooler who has a stock cpu cooler that you are refering to? I'm confused, did I miss something


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


ME BAD...sorry, misread the GPU cooler for the CPU cooler...










NP







I just wanted to make sure I was not misunderstanding or missing out on something.









N2G


----------



## pswfps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


If I use cool n quiet then do I have to load or install cool n quiet software as well and going even one step further would I have to disable the cool n quite software in the windows environment before I select my bios bank #2 for overclocking w/o the cool n quite feature.


Not with Vista. If you disable cnq in the bios and start windows, the cnq utilities just refuse to run and you just get a message box telling you to enable it in the bios if you want to use it. Checked clock freq and it is locked to that specified in bios.

From memory I think XP is the same except you have to install the driver software. I have an XP home theatre machine running cnq too - I can check if you like?


----------



## G-Byte

Well it has been almost 22 hours since I rebooted and tested the 14x200x5 oc and it hasn't locked up on me since. Next reboot I'm gonna try a 210 then another hour or OCCT to make sure. Right now I've been running both cores with vm smp's and both gpu's oc'd also folding. Cpu temps are about 49ish and that pesky chipset/?nb/sb? is sitting at 100-120C.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pswfps*


Not with Vista. If you disable cnq in the bios and start windows, the cnq utilities just refuse to run and you just get a message box telling you to enable it in the bios if you want to use it. Checked clock freq and it is locked to that specified in bios.

From memory I think XP is the same except you have to install the driver software. I have an XP home theatre machine running cnq too - I can check if you like?


Thank you Pswfps, I'm mostly concerened with the OS environment and issues arissing from not disabling the CnQ feature of the software in the os prior to bios changes. I think AMD has a cool n quite application as well, I just have not done the research todate.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Well it has been almost 22 hours since I rebooted and tested the 14x200x5 oc and it hasn't locked up on me since. Next reboot I'm gonna try a 210 then another hour or OCCT to make sure. Right now I've been running both cores with vm smp's and both gpu's oc'd also folding. Cpu temps are about 49ish and that pesky chipset/?nb/sb? is sitting at 100-120C.


Good Job G-Byte, those NB/SB temps seem a tad bid high. Are you sure you have the sensors configured properly in your Speedfan monitoring software?

Good luck,

N2G


----------



## pswfps

Another thing I just noticed since upgrading bios to 2101 and installing the 720BE, bios shows option for running DDR2 1066 RAM. Has anyone actually tried this?


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pswfps* 
Another thing I just noticed since upgrading bios to 2101 and installing the 720BE, bios shows option for running DDR2 1066 RAM. Has anyone actually tried this?

Dude, super good question, and good info. I'm gonna Google it and come back with results.
DoublePost Oreos, anyone?









Nvm, link here: looks like it's buggy.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pswfps* 
Another thing I just noticed since upgrading bios to 2101 and installing the 720BE, bios shows option for running DDR2 1066 RAM. Has anyone actually tried this?

In therory you would not be able to use the ddr1066 divider if you have ddr800 ram intalled unless you loosen up your ram timings to a value less then what you may be able to achieve with actual ddr1066 ram modules.

If you use DDR800 ram you may be able to gain higher DDR speeds by overclocking your fsb but then again that would overclock you cpu as well and if you are not interested in overclocking your cpu then you might not be happy w/the results.

Never the less if you install actual DDR1066 ram modules you should have no problems using the Bios setting of DDR1066

Good luck,

N2G


----------



## G-Byte

Well now. Just after posting the last post I went to move my mouse and got another system lockup. I just don't know what it could be at this point.

The worse part is that it locks up everything including my folding. A lot of the times my vm smp throws a fit when restarting and the deletes hour so work and starts fresh


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
In therory you would not be able to use the ddr1066 divider if you have ddr800 ram intalled unless you loosen up your ram timings to a value less then what you may be able to achieve with actual ddr1066 ram modules.

If you use DDR800 ram you may be able to gain higher DDR speeds by overclocking your fsb but then again that would overclock you cpu as well and if you are not interested in overclocking your cpu then you might not be happy w/the results.

Never the less if you install actual DDR1066 ram modules you should have no problems using the Bios setting of DDR1066

That's incorrect, according to the link I just posted.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
That's incorrect, according to the link I just posted.

Hey Slink, could you please point out what part of my theory is incorrect. I looked at the link and it looks as if you are able to use PC8500 DDR1066 ram if you know what you are doing. The guy in the last post of the Asus Forum that you linked us to does not know what he is doing when it comes to configuring his ram.


----------



## Slink

Yeah, I didn't look into it enough. My apologies. Does anyone have proof or experience that it works on this board? :-/


----------



## GANDALF21502

I have noticed it in the BIOS but haven't played with it. I am thinking about jumping to some DDR21066. Would be nice to see the results if anyone tries it out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Yeah, I didn't look into it enough. My apologies. Does anyone have proof or experience that it works on this board? :-/


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
I have noticed it in the BIOS but haven't played with it. I am thinking about jumping to some DDR21066. Would be nice to see the results if anyone tries it out.

It's not really vital that you get it up to the right "speed". I am gonna buy fast ram (DDR2 1100 whatever) and tighten the timings, then crank the RAM 'til she goes no more.

On another note, can someone please help me out with this? I started a thread because I just bawt a new sound card, and I'm having trouble getting the mobo (or Windows XP Pro) to recognize it!







Help!!

Here is my post!

Thanks
-Slink


----------



## N2Gaming

I just replied over there.

Did you disable your onboard sound in the bios

???

Good luck,

N2G


----------



## Slink

Yeah. I think the problem is with the card itself.


----------



## Slink

SRY DUBBL POST:

OH do you think I might need a BIOS update? Doubtful... but... ???


----------



## pswfps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Dude, super good question, and good info. I'm gonna Google it and come back with results.


Hmmm, yes well, as I said before "Sarcasm is better when the victim doesn't get it, I find." Although you probably think you're exceedingly clever none the less...
And yes, that's another "DUBBL POST" for you to stress over!!








Sorry.


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pswfps* 
Hmmm, yes well, as I said before "Sarcasm is better when the victim doesn't get it, I find." Although you probably think you're exceedingly clever none the less...
And yes, that's another "DUBBL POST" for you to stress over!!








Sorry.









Dude, I did Google it. My result (not "results" plural) was just crappy. I wasn't very diligent with it...


----------



## N2Gaming

Can't we all just get along please. I like to keep this a happy thread not a who knows more or you were wrong about blah blah blah. Ok guys. We all tend to make mistakes and if you look through this thread hard enough you will prolly see a few of my blunderouse posts









Thank you,

N2G


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey all M2N32 SLI Deluxe users. Good news comes with this double post. I found a Article/Review from when AMD released the AM2 Socket and they used this baord to promote the new AM2 Socket. This review is very informative and usefull in teaching us a thing or two about our mobo that we may or may not have already known about. Never the less it makes for a good read if you have the time.

In regards to the person who was having a random power off issue with you system. I recently started having the same issue. i swapped out power supplies and did extensive testing to find the issue with this prolem. It turns out I was having a software issue while using Everest Ultimate. Here is a help thread on the toppic

N2G


----------



## Gyro

I'm having those freezes and power offs with everest too.
I don't leave it running more than 5 mins at a time.
But it still catches me out some times.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
I'm having those freezes and power offs with everest too.
I don't leave it running more than 5 mins at a time.
But it still catches me out some times.

LOL yup that's funny, I was under the impression that I had a bad power supply. I actually got lucky and stumbled upon the EU issue and have not had any shut downs ever since I stopped using EVEREST ULTIMATE 5.0 I never had that problem using ver 4.6

EDIT: I just found this ASUS Thread on their forum page. It explains in detail how to get the Phenom II working better on this mobo.


----------



## GANDALF21502

Nice thread you found! From the benchmarks someone posted showing the M2N32-SLI vs a 790 chipset, as far as rendering goes, VERY little difference. THIS BOARD ROCKS!...









Couple questions...What is the advantage of ganed vs unganged memory? I currently have mine set to ganged. 4x1gb GSkill 4-4-4-12, DDR2800.

Also, I just got my OCZ Freeze! This stuff is much thicker than AS5. How thick should it be and what is a good way to put it on, seems to stick easy.

PS...As many posts and views on this thread, Asus should just take a look and COME OUT WITH an offical Bios to support the PHII's! Seems this board is still very popular...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


LOL yup that's funny, I was under the impression that I had a bad power supply. I actually got lucky and stumbled upon the EU issue and have not had any shut downs ever since I stopped using EVEREST ULTIMATE 5.0 I never had that problem using ver 4.6

EDIT: I just found this ASUS Thread on their forum page. It explains in detail how to get the Phenom II working better on this mobo.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


Nice thread you found! From the benchmarks someone posted showing the M2N32-SLI vs a 790 chipset, as far as rendering goes, VERY little difference. THIS BOARD ROCKS!...









Couple questions...What is the advantage of ganed vs unganged memory? I currently have mine set to ganged. 4x1gb GSkill 4-4-4-12, DDR2800.

Also, I just got my OCZ Freeze! This stuff is much thicker than AS5. How thick should it be and what is a good way to put it on, seems to stick easy.

PS...As many posts and views on this thread, Asus should just take a look and COME OUT WITH an offical Bios to support the PHII's! Seems this board is still very popular...
































Thank you,

Regarding Ganged or Unganged I don't know but from the thread I linked it sounds as if it has something to do with the type of memory controller that is built into the processor. It's all greek to me.









N2G


----------



## spaceballsrules

Here are a couple of threads that talk about ganged vs. unganged memory...
Apparently, it's all about the way in which the CPU accesses the RAM that is installed.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...nged-mode.html
http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...-unganged.html


----------



## GANDALF21502

THANKS for the info! Seems to be quite a complex, to a point, decision. Ganged or unganged that is. Seems for single process applications, ganged, for multi-tasking, unganged....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Here are a couple of threads that talk about ganged vs. unganged memory...
Apparently, it's all about the way in which the CPU accesses the RAM that is installed.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...nged-mode.html
http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...-unganged.html


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
THANKS for the info! Seems to be quite a complex, to a point, decision. Ganged or unganged that is. Seems for single process applications, ganged, for multi-tasking, unganged....

Ganged memory?!







LoLwut? (I'll look it up, sry to spam. haha just sounds funny)


----------



## N2Gaming

So far from reading this link I found This Link & This Link to be the most informative and usefull when it comes down to understanding the difference between Ganged vs Unganged. Although I don't ever remember seing a option in my bios for such a setting of ganged or Unganged. So we may be starting to understand one of the reasons Asus claims they don't support the Ph II in this board. Either way I agree we got a good old board when it comes to all around usefull & bad A $ ness

good work guys,

N2G


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


So far from reading this link I found This Link & This Link to be the most informative and usefull when it comes down to understanding the difference between Ganged vs Unganged. Although I don't ever remember seing a option in my bios for such a setting of ganged or Unganged.

good work guys,

N2G


I have never seen this option either. Would enabling/disabling SLI memory in the BIOS have something to do with it?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I have never seen this option either. Would enabling/disabling SLI memory in the BIOS have something to do with it?


let us know after you try it. I think sli is only for EEP RAM standards. SLI mode tells the mobo the most compatible timings for the mobo if you leave everything set to auto. At least that is my understanding of SLI ready Ram... As far as Ganged I think it needs to be written in the bios and they did not have 4 core CPU's when they made this board which would be my guess why we prolly will never find a Ganged setting in the ram.

Please ball all means prove me wrong again so that I can put my foot in my mouth yet again.









Good Luck Guys,

N2G


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


let us know after you try it. I think sli is only for EEP RAM standards. SLI mode tells the mobo the most compatible timings for the mobo if you leave everything set to auto. At least that is my understanding of SLI ready Ram... As far as Ganged I think it needs to be written in the bios and they did not have 4 core CPU's when they made this board which would be my guess why we prolly will never find a Ganged setting in the ram.

Please ball all means prove me wrong again so that I can put my foot in my mouth yet again.









Good Luck Guys,

N2G


What are you kidding? My RAM runs so well on Auto settings, I will never change it.








If it ain't broke....


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


What are you kidding? My RAM runs so well on Auto settings, I will never change it.








If it ain't broke....










That's what they say


----------



## spaceballsrules

That was the 1000th post in this thread.
Way to go N2Gaming


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


That was the 1000th post in this thread.
Way to go N2Gaming










Yup we are no longer a club of less then 1K post's









Thanks for noticing,

N2G


----------



## spaceballsrules

Do you know of anyone adjusting the PCI-E FSB? The default is 100 MHz. What would increasing it do, positive or negative?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Do you know of anyone adjusting the PCI-E FSB? The default is 100 MHz. What would increasing it do, positive or negative?


For video cards it would increase the speed that the GPU's communicate on the main bus of the mother board. Essecially it's one way to overclock your grfx card. Not the best from what I have read. If you want to overclock you grfx card I would suggest either flashing the firmware to settings w/faster gpu/ram speeds or using the software that will do the same. I don't overclock my gpu's so I can not give you any results from running benchmark comparissons.

Hope this helps,

N2G


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
For video cards it would increase the speed that the GPU's communicate on the main bus of the mother board. Essecially it's one way to overclock your grfx card. Not the best from what I have read. If you want to overclock you grfx card I would suggest either flashing the firmware to settings w/faster gpu/ram speeds or using the software that will do the same. I don't overclock my gpu's so I can not give you any results from running benchmark comparissons.

Hope this helps,

N2G

True that. Some hardcore OC'ers claim this gives a boost, but I theorize that it would only help once you have reached the bandwidth ceiling of your PCIe bus. For the M2N32, we are soon to reach that limit (PCIe v1.0). However, please note that this has the potential to screw up the mobo or gfx card permanently, afaik. I hear it's somewhere around 110-115 MHz PCIe setting that FUBAR's it.
-Slink

EDIT: Note that PCIe bandwidth shouldn't be fully saturated until you install something in the nVidia GTX 200 line of cards (or equiv ATI card, or 2-Core 9800 GTX, etc.) I'm not sure exactly where the limit lies... see the sig. ;-P The GREAT thing about our board is that once we fully saturate the PCIe bus bandwidth for one slot, we have a full additional 16x slot to saturate, so we can then go SLI. It was a great board to purchase at the time.







I'LL BE DAMNED IF I DON'T GET MAH MONEYS' WORTH OF THIS MOBO!!


----------



## AllenG

Wow, was looking to find out if i could drop a phenom x3 720 in my board and came across this thread and just had to subscribe, i love this board. I might also have some info and be of a little bit of use. lol Looks like i am gonna get a x3 720 soon here thanks to you guys

something that might help, running on bios 1701 with the board i have i am running 1066 DDR2 at about 100 mhz over 1066 on a 90nm windsor 6400 BE without a hitch, it straight hauls. 1066 ram worked, but not using the 1066 ram setting in the bios (it would say 1066 during post, but memtests showed it running it at ddr 2 533 {BOO!!!})... i had to set it for ddr2 800 and oc the FSB (HT) to get the higher ram speeds. The 1066 setting may work in the newest bios on any revision of am2+ or better cpu that actually supports 1066 ddr2 native. I'll be able to tell you all more after i get my PII 720, but one of you might beat me to getting 1066 ram before i get the cpu.

Thanks again guys, helped me alot... look forward to being part of the community, especially this club!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


Wow, was looking to find out if i could drop a phenom x3 720 in my board and came across this thread and just had to subscribe, i love this board. I might also have some info and be of a little bit of use. lol Looks like i am gonna get a x3 720 soon here thanks to you guys

something that might help, running on bios 1701 with the board i have i am running 1066 DDR2 at about 100 mhz over 1066 on a 90nm windsor 6400 BE without a hitch, it straight hauls. 1066 ram worked, but not using the 1066 ram setting in the bios (it would say 1066 during post, but memtests showed it running it at ddr 2 533 {BOO!!!})... i had to set it for ddr2 800 and oc the FSB (HT) to get the higher ram speeds. The 1066 setting may work in the newest bios on any revision of am2+ or better cpu that actually supports 1066 ddr2 native. I'll be able to tell you all more after i get my PII 720, but one of you might beat me to getting 1066 ram before i get the cpu.

Thanks again guys, helped me alot... look forward to being part of the community, especially this club!


You have the RAM running at 1166?!








We are both running the same CPU and BIOS version







Are you using an 8% OC setting in BIOS, or did you manually adjust the FSB and multiplier?
Also, do you have a difference in temps between the 2 CPU cores?
If you put the 720 BE on this board, you will need to update the BIOS to the 2101.
Welcome aboard


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


You have the RAM running at 1166?!








We are both running the same CPU and BIOS version







Are you using an 8% OC setting in BIOS, or did you manually adjust the FSB and multiplier?
If you put the 720 BE on this board, you will need to update the BIOS to the 2101.
Welcome aboard










eh, i played with the auto oc a bit, was very unimpressed could never get over 3.3 something, and wouldnt run the ram or the HT where i wanted. I go by manual all the time usually, i like precision and control. Actually, i think the ram is somewhere up around 1192.. FSB is set at 266 and i dropped the multi down to 13 or 14. With stock multi this should be running a 4.2 ghz. I havent been able to get over 3.52... and i could only run that in xp64 and i could only get the ram to 1002 with the multi used to obtain 3.52. I'm already as tight as i'd like to go as far as temps go, so i stopped here and went with the faster ht and ram with lower cpu clock, was faster this way over all.

Yeah, i caught i would need 2101. Thanks for stressing it though!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


Wow, was looking to find out if i could drop a phenom x3 720 in my board and came across this thread and just had to subscribe, i love this board. I might also have some info and be of a little bit of use. lol Looks like i am gonna get a x3 720 soon here thanks to you guys

something that might help, running on bios 1701 with the board i have i am running 1066 DDR2 at about 100 mhz over 1066 on a 90nm windsor 6400 BE without a hitch, it straight hauls. 1066 ram worked, but not using the 1066 ram setting in the bios (it would say 1066 during post, but memtests showed it running it at ddr 2 533 {BOO!!!})... i had to set it for ddr2 800 and oc the FSB (HT) to get the higher ram speeds. The 1066 setting may work in the newest bios on any revision of am2+ or better cpu that actually supports 1066 ddr2 native. I'll be able to tell you all more after i get my PII 720, but one of you might beat me to getting 1066 ram before i get the cpu.

Thanks again guys, helped me alot... look forward to being part of the community, especially this club!


Great information AllenG.

Welcome to OCN the best place on earth.







Alow me to warn you, be very carefull cause you can get addicted to this Forum very easy







I mean with all the threads and people we have hear that consider this place home and we certainly are not at a loss when it comes to a wealth of knowledge. I always say the more the merry'r. I'm glad you found us.









BTW would you like me to add you to the Club Roster

N2G


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Great information AllenG.

Welcome to OCN the best place on earth.







Alow me to warn you, be very carefull cause you can get addicted to this Forum very easy







I mean with all the threads and people we have hear that consider this place home and we certainly are not at a loss when it comes to a wealth of knowledge. I always say the more the merry'r. I'm glad you found us.









BTW would you like me to add you to the Club Roster

N2G


LOL... yeah, i know how addicting forums can be. A few of my other hobbies are motorized scooters and two stroke engine building, been a member on forums for those things for over 7 years.

Thanks for the warm welcome, im sure i'll spend a decent deal of my time on here now that finally decided to sign up.

Go ahead and throw me on the roster for sure... can throw me on the 939 appreciation too if you like. Got a older asus board based 939 compaq that i slapped few decent components in... gosh i wish i could oc it, other than using ntune.







I'll get around to putting him and a few other machines in my roster list.


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Great information AllenG.

Welcome to OCN the best place on earth.







Alow me to warn you, be very carefull cause you can get addicted to this Forum very easy







I mean with all the threads and people we have hear that consider this place home and we certainly are not at a loss when it comes to a wealth of knowledge. I always say the more the merry'r. I'm glad you found us.









BTW would you like me to add you to the Club Roster

N2G


LOL... yeah, i know how addicting forums can be. A few of my other hobbies are motorized scooters and two stroke engine building, been a member on forums for those things for over 7 years.

Thanks for the warm welcome, im sure i'll spend a decent deal of my time on here now that finally decided to sign up.

Go ahead and throw me on the roster for sure... can throw me on the 939 appreciation too if you like. Got a older asus board based 939 compaq that i slapped few decent components in... gosh i wish i could oc it, other than using ntune.







I'll get around to putting him and a few other machines in my roster list.









EDIT: nvm, i realized you can probably only control rosters for clubs that you start.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


LOL... yeah, i know how addicting forums can be. A few of my other hobbies are motorized scooters and two stroke engine building, been a member on forums for those things for over 7 years.

Thanks for the warm welcome, im sure i'll spend a decent deal of my time on here now that finally decided to sign up.

Go ahead and throw me on the roster for sure... can throw me on the 939 appreciation too if you like. Got a older asus board based 939 compaq that i slapped few decent components in... gosh i wish i could oc it, other than using ntune.







I'll get around to putting him and a few other machines in my roster list.










Cool I'll get you on the roster...

For the 939 Club you have to post a valid cpuz or a screen shot of you 939 rig over in the 939 Club thread listed in my sig and request membership in that thread. think3r, txtmstrjoe and blitz will add you to the 939 club respectively. I'm not a moderator or director or any body with any any real authority. I'm just another glorified member like you who was happily chosen to manage this thread do to my interest in this club. Enjoy your time hear and feel free to post any thing in this thread that you feel is usefull. Thanks for your interest in this Club.

Welcome aboard,

N2G

EDIT:

Hey every one give AllenG & pswfps a warm M2N Club welcome.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I'm able to hit ddr920 with my ocz sli ddr800ram w/4x1gig at 4.4.4.12 2T



Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


The funny thing is I never once mentioned how unstable it is










I was mistaken. I have my system running at the above spds 3220Mhz DDR920 OCCT stable for 2.5 hours and solid as a rock. Although I had a BSOD while playing quake a while ago. It's not OC related though it has something to do with the Nvidia driver for my 9800GT OC vid cards. At least that is what the BSOD screen said.


----------



## G-Byte

I think my board like that 14 multi as I am now at 2889. 14x207x5 amd mem is sitting at 414. OCCT stable for 45minutes


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Cool I'll get you on the roster...

For the 939 Club you have to post a valid cpuz or a screen shot of you 939 rig over in the 939 Club thread listed in my sig and request membership in that thread. think3r, txtmstrjoe and blitz will add you to the 939 club respectively. I'm not a moderator or director or any body with any any real authority. I'm just another glorified member like you who was happily chosen to manage this thread do to my interest in this club. Enjoy your time hear and feel free to post any thing in this thread that you feel is usefull. Thanks for your interest in this Club.

Welcome aboard,

N2G

EDIT:

Hey every one give AllenG & pswfps a warm M2N Club welcome.

I was mistaken. I have my system running at the above spds 3220Mhz DDR920 OCCT stable for 2.5 hours and solid as a rock. Although I had a BSOD while playing quake a while ago. It's not OC related though it has something to do with the Nvidia driver for my 9800GT OC vid cards. At least that is what the BSOD screen said.


Nice, not shabby for the 65nm Brisbane. I had a 4800+ running at those same settings in with 8 gb of Corsair XMS2 800... wasnt a bad setup for the bit i had to run it while i was waiting to get my water setup for my 6400. For some reason though i noticed that the 90 nm windsors were faster than the brisbanes over all and clock for clock. I pretty much decided to skip over them, 65nm wasnt a great step forward for amd, but the new 45 nm design seems to be holding promise with 3.7 ghz on water for a PII 720.

Decided to actually run cpu-z on here for the first time... funny thing i notice is it shows my ram alot slower than its really going. (Maybe thats the barrier for the windsor cores) Memtest shows a legit DDR 1192 rating though, so i really dont know. Kind of odd, either way its plenty fast for what it is and i wont complain. Havent had an intel system (short of a i7) even come close to holding its own against this poor old tired AMD. haha









Anyways, heres the cpu-z shots. I'll see if i cant get my camera to take a decent pic of my monitor while running memtest also. ROFL, gotta love the core voltage!


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


I think my board like that 14 multi as I am now at 2889. 14x207x5 amd mem is sitting at 414. OCCT stable for 45minutes


with the 65nm and 90 nm chips, the lower you drop your multi, the higher you can go with the HT (provided your other components can take what your throwing at it.) There is a point of diminishing returns dropping the multi though. I havent first hand tested this with a Phenom, but it held true everywhere else... so it probably holds true with them too.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
Nice, not shabby for the 65nm Brisbane. I had a 4800+ running at those same settings in with 8 gb of Corsair XMS2 800... wasnt a bad setup for the bit i had to run it while i was waiting to get my water setup for my 6400. For some reason though i noticed that the 90 nm windsors were faster than the brisbanes over all and clock for clock. I pretty much decided to skip over them, 65nm wasnt a great step forward for amd, but the new 45 nm design seems to be holding promise with 3.7 ghz on water for a PII 720.

Decided to actually run cpu-z on here for the first time... funny thing i notice is it shows my ram alot slower than its really going. (Maybe thats the barrier for the windsor cores) Memtest shows a legit DDR 1192 rating though, so i really dont know. Kind of odd, either way its plenty fast for what it is and i wont complain. Havent had an intel system (short of a i7) even come close to holding its own against this poor old tired AMD. haha









Anyways, heres the cpu-z shots. I'll see if i cant get my camera to take a decent pic of my monitor while running memtest also. ROFL, gotta love the core voltage!



















So is that oc stable with that much juice and heat?

What is that temp monitor you are using in the second screen shot? Is that coretemp?

I have been able to post 3400Mhz + some change with a hight voltage like that 1.52 O speaking of which did you enable cpu overvolt in the bios and do you know if that is what we have to do to enable the 8 phase pwr exchange circuits.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


So is that oc stable with that much juice and heat?

What is that temp monitor you are using in the second screen shot? Is that coretemp?

I have been able to post 3400Mhz + some change with a hight voltage like that 1.52 O speaking of which did you enable cpu overvolt in the bios and do you know if that is what we have to do to enable the 8 phase pwr exchange circuits.

Thank you,

N2G


As stable as i've seen. I leave my machine on almost 24/7... i turn it off on the rare occasion that i go somewhere for a few days or more and dont have it doing anything.

Temp monitor is Nvidia's, part of the ntune suite. Supposedly those are core temps, i'd say they seem to be pretty accurate.

I set this up about 5 months ago and havent had to touch it since, i think i might have had to enable something to do with vcore unlocking or something like that... but i dont exactly remember, next reboot i'll go into my bios and check settings. Im not sure on the 8phase power, do these boards even support it? I though you had to be able to plug in an 8 pin cpu power to get the full 8 phases? Dont quote me on that though, because i for one am not sure.

A note, i could never get a stable overclock on air using an arctic freezer pro64. 6400 BE just makes toooo much heat i think, and being 90 nm and all it doesnt dissipate heat away from the core quite like the smaller architecture cores do. I found it's upper thermal range is around 150 F... 141 is as high as mine usually makes it, and as high as i ever like to see. I've seen blue screens at temps over 145 when pushing vcore harder than i am now... which unfortunately with the way i want to OC, i cant get any higher right now without more vcore.







Thats why its time for a new processor. lol


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


As stable as i've seen. I leave my machine on almost 24/7...

Temp monitor is Nvidia's, part of the ntune suite. Supposedly those are core temps, i'd say they seem to be pretty accurate.

i think i might have had to enable something to do with vcore unlocking or something like that... but i dont exactly remember,

Im not sure on the 8phase power, do these boards even support it?

I though you had to be able to plug in an 8 pin cpu power to get the full 8 phases? Dont quote me on that though, because i for one am not sure.


Here read this when you get some time. They mention the 8 Phase power and yes this board has it.







This board is the bigger bro of the A8N32 SLI Deluxe. And I just added that board to my arsenal as well.









"A quote from the here read this link."

The dual X16 A8N32-SLI Deluxe was the first full 8-phase design we have tested, and ASUS continues the 8-phase design in the M2N32-SLI Deluxe. The layout is generally superb and typically ASUS, with the bulky ATX connector on the right board edge as we prefer. The 4-pin connector is in the less-desired center board location, but the copper heatsinks surrounding the CPU socket do make it a little easier to route the 4-pin cable between the heatsink and rear IO connectors to minimize interference with on-board components.


----------



## AllenG

hmm, good to know. maybe the 8 phase power is what made these boards 125w / 140w capable with the ability to push far. I'd imagine if the board is setup for it, we probably dont have to do anything to enable it. All i remember seeing was a vcore unlock option or something.


----------



## AllenG

btw, do any of you know what the stock voltage is for the cpu to nb ht? Wanna bump it up, see if i cant get the HT cpu to NB bus past the 1.4ghz barrier i've hit. Found a way to get more out of my cpu, but i have to kick down my speed to 4x... i think a little more voltage to that bus might open it up a tad, maybe to make it to 1.5 ghz atleast?







If no one knows, guess i'll just have to play with it... or does anyone have any software that might give me those voltages?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
btw, do any of you know what the stock voltage is for the cpu to nb ht? Wanna bump it up, see if i cant get the HT cpu to NB bus past the 1.4ghz barrier i've hit. Found a way to get more out of my cpu, but i have to kick down my speed to 4x... i think a little more voltage to that bus might open it up a tad, maybe to make it to 1.5 ghz atleast?







If no one knows, guess i'll just have to play with it... or does anyone have any software that might give me those voltages?

I asked the Asus tech support this just yesterday and he was not sure but he thinks if you leave it to auto then it will be set to default. So I looked into it while I was on the phone w/him and read off the list of voltages listed in the bios screen and asked him if the 1.2v was factory default or is it higher. He told me that he could not answer becuase Asus does not support overclocking. What a crock of :turd:, any way why make a mobo for overclockers and then not be able to give tech support to help users better understand the equipment.

So after it was all done and said I told him so is it 1.2 or what and he said I belive that is correct but would not give me a deffinate answer and gave me the email address to the engineering Dept to ask some more technical questions. I have several. Now that being said, please gather all your technical questions becuase I will send them a very professional email with questions and concerns related to this M2N32 mobo.

N2G


----------



## AllenG

sweet, i'll go through everything and see what questions i have.

Other people running phenom II's with the 2101 bios and what not need to chime in too, just dont tell asus it pertains to the phenom II's or they will probably give you the "Not supported" answer. So make questions pertain to bios features and what they do, stock voltages, max rec. voltages and voltage to bandwidth ratios if they know any, etc... anything that might help us get more out of these boards using these newer faster processors, because as i see it were running into barriers as is with regular old am2 overclock-ability... so we must be hindering the performance of these new beasts by quite a bit!


----------



## Shift.

Actually, the only issue I ran into while using my M2N32 SLI Deluxe with my 710, was that I could only use 3.5GB of ram. Even Windows said the same thing. And I tried 3 different BIOS versions, all to no avail.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shift.*


Actually, the only issue I ran into while using my M2N32 SLI Deluxe with my 710, was that I could only use 3.5GB of ram. Even Windows said the same thing. And I tried 3 different BIOS versions, all to no avail.


So you are saying you actually tried the Ph II in your five I Speed system and you can only see 3.5G of ram or you tried it in your Six I Speed system. Please clarify it for us.


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shift.*


Actually, the only issue I ran into while using my M2N32 SLI Deluxe with my 710, was that I could only use 3.5GB of ram. Even Windows said the same thing. And I tried 3 different BIOS versions, all to no avail.


Sounds like my problem with the 940, I can only use 3837mb but the board and the bios does know it has 4092mb available (it even says it in the bios) but it says that only 3837 is available...

The amount that goes missing goes up if you try to install more ram too


----------



## Shift.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingInferno*


Sounds like my problem with the 940, I can only use 3837mb but the board and the bios does know it has 4092mb available (it even says it in the bios) but it says that only 3837 is available...

The amount that goes missing goes up if you try to install more ram too










Exactly.

Although it doesn't seem to really hinder the system in any way. I mean, the ram is physically there, it's just being used by something. As to what is using it up defeats me. At least we know it _is_ being used, and not just sitting there.

And I did find that when I took out a stick, it would show the full 2GB as usable. It was only when I had the full 4GB in there that it would subtract 512MB from the usable amount.


----------



## GANDALF21502

The less, give or take, 512mb running a PHII on this board is a common issue I see, same here. Not 'that' big of an issue to me.

I have my NB volts set to 1.5, very stable, no heat issues.

Yup, nice to know the board has 8 phase power! Might be able to keep this puppy a good little while...


----------



## Slink

I just updated my nForce drivers to 15.23. I'm not sure whether it improved anything yet, but I made sure to keep the nVidia data storage drivers out of it (as in NOT letting them install). I have heard off-putting things about their SATA performance. I.E. data corruption. Not sure, but didn't wanna go there. Also updated my nVidia graphics drivers to the latest (v.182.08).

Shift., you don't have this board in your rig anymore? I was going to ask: as a proclaimed "audiophile", what do you think of the on-board audio? I installed the latest drivers and fired it back up again... Sounds decent, i think. EDIT: Nevermind, it sucks.

...But I liked the sound quality of my old OEM Dell SB Live! better. Just replaced that with a faulty X-Fi XtremeMusic. Creative is taking days to respond to my email. Really annoying... /vent
-Slink


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


I just updated my nForce drivers to 15.23. I'm not sure whether it improved anything yet, but I made sure to keep the nVidia data storage drivers out of it (as in NOT letting them install). I have heard off-putting things about their SATA performance. I.E. data corruption. Not sure, but didn't wanna go there. Also updated my nVidia graphics drivers to the latest (v.182.08).

Shift., you don't have this board in your rig anymore? I was going to ask: as a proclaimed "audiophile", what do you think of the on-board audio? I installed the latest drivers and fired it back up again... Sounds decent, i think. EDIT: Nevermind, it sucks.

...But I liked the sound quality of my old OEM Dell SB Live! better. Just replaced that with a faulty X-Fi XtremeMusic. Creative is taking days to respond to my email. Really annoying... /vent
-Slink


The onboard is definately horrible. If all your looking for is 2 channel flat (with the ability to boost areas within reason) but powerful clean preamped audio like most people who do mastering and what not, then i still say the SB Live Digital is the best card ever!

I do love my x-fi, but its hard to get flat audio out of if you want to... its always got some sort of effects processing going.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


The onboard is definately horrible. If all your looking for is 2 channel flat (with the ability to boost areas within reason) but powerful clean preamped audio like most people who do mastering and what not, then i still say the SB Live Digital is the best card ever!

I do love my x-fi, but its hard to get flat audio out of if you want to... its always got some sort of effects processing going.


Yeah, the live sound really rich, not so wimpy in areas like the on-board (courtesy of Bunk Audio. LoL jk)

For the "flatness", have you tried doing a minimal install so you don't get all the extra crap that Creative bundles with the card? J/w.
-Slink


----------



## Shift.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Shift., you don't have this board in your rig anymore? I was going to ask: as a proclaimed "audiophile", what do you think of the on-board audio? I installed the latest drivers and fired it back up again... Sounds decent, i think. EDIT: Nevermind, it sucks.

...But I liked the sound quality of my old OEM Dell SB Live! better. Just replaced that with a faulty X-Fi XtremeMusic. Creative is taking days to respond to my email. Really annoying... /vent
-Slink


I'm not running the board in my sig-rig, but it is powering my secondary rig. And I never liked the onboard sound quality on it. Sometimes it would even crackle lightly, or simply not get enough volume. It was a night and day difference once I put in an Audigy 2 ZS.

And yeah, the drivers don't really help much, if at all. A shame really. You'd imagine they'd use better quality onboard audio on such a high-end board. But you're probably better off using a dedicated card anyways.


----------



## GANDALF21502

I know that this has been covered to a point in this thread, but for all that have a PHII running on this board could you list your speed currently running at and your current idle/load temps...

PHII 940BE @ 3.6
Idle: 46C
Load: 58C

Using Thermaltake Orb with OCZ Freeze. Just seems high temp wise from what I have been seeing. On the 7 series boards I see people idle at about 35C average on air cool. Load maybe hitting 52C.

Thanks!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shift.*


I'm not running the board in my sig-rig, but it is powering my secondary rig. And I never liked the onboard sound quality on it. Sometimes it would even crackle lightly, or simply not get enough volume. It was a night and day difference once I put in an Audigy 2 ZS.

And yeah, the drivers don't really help much, if at all. A shame really. You'd imagine they'd use better quality onboard audio on such a high-end board. But you're probably better off using a dedicated card anyways.


The mobo manufacturers have stepped up on the onboard sound. When the M2N series was out, they were still tweaking that feature, and onboard sound was still notoriously bad for all mobos. 
Some high-end mobos now come with dedicated sound cards


----------



## pswfps

Well it looks like my machine has given me the perfect excuse to go buy some 1066 sticks... my existing ram has decided to become a random number generator instead of a safe place to store stuff!!

Prime95 was the first to spot inconsistencies and later confirmed by MemTest. Plus some games have started locking up... Don't know what could have happened, just started a couple of days ago while stress testing the new 720BE. CPU Burn-in v1.01 with error checking seems happy at least. I wonder if I pushed it too far when I took it to DDR900 a few days back????


----------



## pswfps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


I know that this has been covered to a point in this thread, but for all that have a PHII running on this board could you list your speed currently running at and your current idle/load temps...

PHII 940BE @ 3.6
Idle: 46C
Load: 58C

Using Thermaltake Orb with OCZ Freeze. Just seems high temp wise from what I have been seeing. On the 7 series boards I see people idle at about 35C average on air cool. Load maybe hitting 52C.

Thanks!


Well once my big old Reserator has warmed up (which can take about 3 hours!!) mine is idling @ 43*c (mobo @ 42*c) and loading out @ 55*c. PHII x3 720BE @ stock 2.8GHz.

I've also had it running @ 3.2GHz for a short while and temps were pretty much the same.

I'm gonna give OCing a miss for a while until I sort out my ram problems...

BTW - according to AMD the PHII x3 720BE has a maximum case temperature of 73*c so assuming your x4 940 is the same I wouldn't worry about those numbers. In any case you could always open the window - that reduces temps loads.


----------



## GANDALF21502

That is the max safe temp eh. I heard lower, but that is good news! I was a little worried about the temps I am getting. I have a good cooler and the OCZ Freeze did help a tad. PLENTY of fans...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pswfps*


Well once my big old Reserator has warmed up (which can take about 3 hours!!) mine is idling @ 43*c (mobo @ 42*c) and loading out @ 55*c. PHII x3 720BE @ stock 2.8GHz.

I've also had it running @ 3.2GHz for a short while and temps were pretty much the same.

I'm gonna give OCing a miss for a while until I sort out my ram problems...

BTW - according to AMD the PHII x3 720BE has a maximum case temperature of 73*c so assuming your x4 940 is the same I wouldn't worry about those numbers. In any case you could always open the window - that reduces temps loads.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


The mobo manufacturers have stepped up on the onboard sound. When the M2N series was out, they were still tweaking that feature, and onboard sound was still notoriously bad for all mobos. 
Some high-end mobos now come with dedicated sound cards










You mean like a riser card? Kinda like the WiFi riser that's attached to the M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shift.*


I'm not running the board in my sig-rig, but it is powering my secondary rig. And I never liked the onboard sound quality on it. Sometimes it would even crackle lightly, or simply not get enough volume. It was a night and day difference once I put in an Audigy 2 ZS.

And yeah, the drivers don't really help much, if at all. A shame really. You'd imagine they'd use better quality onboard audio on such a high-end board. But you're probably better off using a dedicated card anyways.


 Aye, tis of the few sullen gimmicks with which the board were sent, aye... arrrgh. :turd:

So has anyone heard of "PCI sharing"? Apparently our board has it, but the manual is confusing.







Page 2-16 and 2-17 (pages 16 and 17 in PDF) as seen here: http://www.freestyle.dk/xtreme/pdf/a...32-sli_dlx.pdf. *What gives?!*


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


You mean like a riser card? Kinda like the WiFi riser that's attached to the M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition?


I think that is exactely what he is saying. They are just like the riser for the wifi adaptor card. I have a DFI board NF4 SLI DR & antoher Expert board they both have risercards w/sound built into them. I think DFI was the pioneer of this. And from what I can tell the sound quality is remarkably good. Still it is not gonna compare to any X-FI card. The reason for doing this is to eliminate the EMI that could cause static crackling etc when the sound chip is placed physically on the mobo.

Hope that answers your question.

N2G


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
I know that this has been covered to a point in this thread, but for all that have a PHII running on this board could you list your speed currently running at and your current idle/load temps...

PHII 940BE @ 3.6
Idle: 46C
Load: 58C

Using Thermaltake Orb with OCZ Freeze. Just seems high temp wise from what I have been seeing. On the 7 series boards I see people idle at about 35C average on air cool. Load maybe hitting 52C.

Thanks!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *pswfps* 
Well once my big old Reserator has warmed up (which can take about 3 hours!!) mine is idling @ 43*c (mobo @ 42*c) and loading out @ 55*c. PHII x3 720BE @ stock 2.8GHz.

I've also had it running @ 3.2GHz for a short while and temps were pretty much the same.

I'm gonna give OCing a miss for a while until I sort out my ram problems...

BTW - according to AMD the PHII x3 720BE has a maximum case temperature of 73*c so assuming your x4 940 is the same I wouldn't worry about those numbers. In any case you could always open the window - that reduces temps loads.

Phenom II 940 @ 3.5 GHz (1.360V according to CPU-Z)
Idle temp @ 1.0GHz = 35-37C
Load temp @ 3.5 GHz = 52C

I have been playing around with a new cpu cooler. It's the Coolit System Pure. I know it's a cheap water cooling system, but hey for $60 CAD i felt like experimenting







So I slapped on an extra fan to make it push/pull configuration and it defiantly helped. My old AC Freezer 64 wasn't cutting it as much. Also I am using OCZ Freeze for thermal paste.

Lower Temps does help for overclocking. I can run 3.6 GHz at my same voltages (not stable though) before it just BSOD as soon as I try. Now I can get 2min of stress test out of it


----------



## princip

which nforce drivers are people using?
I updated a couple of weeks ago and seem to be getting 
error number 5 A parity error was detected on \\Device\\Scsi\
vgts every hour.google tells me its nforce related. so was just wondering if anybody else has had this problem ?


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingInferno*


Phenom II 940 @ 3.5 GHz (1.360V according to CPU-Z)
Idle temp @ 1.0GHz = 35-37C
Load temp @ 3.5 GHz = 52C

I have been playing around with a new cpu cooler. It's the Coolit System Pure. I know it's a cheap water cooling system, but hey for $60 CAD i felt like experimenting







So I slapped on an extra fan to make it push/pull configuration and it defiantly helped. My old AC Freezer 64 wasn't cutting it as much. Also I am using OCZ Freeze for thermal paste.

Lower Temps does help for overclocking. I can run 3.6 GHz at my same voltages (not stable though) before it just BSOD as soon as I try. Now I can get 2min of stress test out of it










LoL "defiantly" haha... You should lap the water block and the CPU.


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


You mean like a riser card? Kinda like the WiFi riser that's attached to the M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition?


The wireless on our boards is actually plugged into an extra usb header. lol. Our wifi can be put in any machine with a usb header.

The newer boards coming with separate audio cards are running on the pci-e 1x slots.


----------



## Bohefus

Thinking about upgrading my AMD64 6000+ with the PHII 940 ... Been looking for all the info I can find. For those that have taken the plunge is it worth it with this MB or do you think you would of bought an officially supported MB instead?


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


which nforce drivers are people using?
I updated a couple of weeks ago and seem to be getting 
error number 5 A parity error was detected on DeviceScsinvgts every hour.google tells me its nforce related. so was just wondering if anybody else has had this problem ?


drop back one revision of drivers and your problem should disappear... or just drop back one revision on the ide/sata/raid driver alone and that will do the trick if you like some of the new driver features for the other components.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bohefus*


Thinking about upgrading my AMD64 6000+ with the PHII 940 ... Been looking for all the info I can find. For those that have taken the plunge is it worth it with this MB or do you think you would of bought an officially supported MB instead?


Well, with the price I paid for this sexeh board, and it's performance capability, I would keep this one. If you rly don't like it's performance, you could get a newer board after you have used the CPU in it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


The wireless on our boards is actually plugged into an extra usb header. lol. Our wifi can be put in any machine with a usb header.

The newer boards coming with separate audio cards are running on the pci-e 1x slots.


LoL I know, I used to make fun of that all the time. It's a pretty crappy WiFi card too. I didn't know that about PCIe1x WiFi on newers. ^_^


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bohefus*


Thinking about upgrading my AMD64 6000+ with the PHII 940 ... Been looking for all the info I can find. For those that have taken the plunge is it worth it with this MB or do you think you would of bought an officially supported MB instead?


go straight to am3, dont bother with the am2+ phenom II's. Plus the tricore 720 BE is wayy cheaper than the 940. With the ability to drop into a new board with ddr3 support.


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


LoL "defiantly" haha... You should lap the water block and the CPU.










seeing as many of you seemed to have lapped your processors and waterblock, is it really worth it? I've thought about doing it... but something about taking metal away from my processor and block that has water in it doesnt seem too appealing.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


seeing as many of you seemed to have lapped your processors and waterblock, is it really worth it? I've thought about doing it... but something about taking metal away from my processor and block that has water in it doesnt seem too appealing.


 Bahaha lol that's a sound observation, but you have realize that lapping only SHOULD take off a perfectly flat plane of metal, only about .1 mm thick. It's not about removing material--it's about making it as flat as possible. It should be SHINY when done. I haven't lapped my cpu or cooler yet, but I plan on lapping the cooler. This CPU, however, will soon be replaced. You should never lap a part until you're sure you are going to keep it, btw.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


go straight to am3, dont bother with the am2+ phenom II's. Plus the tricore 720 BE is wayy cheaper than the 940. With the ability to drop into a new board with ddr3 support.


TouchÃ©, good sir.







Those aren't bad points. Still, I'm gonna stick with this board for a while. Once I squeeze as much performance from it as I can, THEN I will CONSIDER switching.


----------



## Bohefus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


go straight to am3, dont bother with the am2+ phenom II's. Plus the tricore 720 BE is wayy cheaper than the 940. With the ability to drop into a new board with ddr3 support.


I'm on a tight budget at this time so I don't know about upgrading my MB and ram. You would go with the 720 BE over the 940 BE? It is quite a bit cheaper


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Bahaha lol that's a sound observation, but you have realize that lapping only SHOULD take off a perfectly flat plane of metal, only about .1 mm thick. It's not about removing material--it's about making it as flat as possible. It should be SHINY when done. I haven't lapped my cpu or cooler yet, but I plan on lapping the cooler. This CPU, however, will soon be replaced. You should never lap a part until you're sure you are going to keep it, btw.









TouchÃ©, good sir.







Those aren't bad points. Still, I'm gonna stick with this board for a while. Once I squeeze as much performance from it as I can, THEN I will CONSIDER switching.

















Makes sense on the lapping. coming from building motors i know lapping is to make surfaces flat, but i also figured the lapping on processors and waterblocks was to get the actual medium (the water) closer to the cores of the processor to draw heat away faster... But this makes sense, so i think at that i will lap my 6400 just enough to make it flat... wont touch the waterblock though, its perfect.

To anyone buying a processor right now, atleast wait for the am3 quadcores then, seems like a real waste to buy an am2+ processor when they are already getting replaced my am3 processors that will drop right in our boards just as well as the am2+ phenoms. Plus, with both ddr conrollers built on the am3 processors, id imagine that gives up the ability to really pump the crap outta the HT bus and the ram clock. The only thing limiting us at that point is the ram and our chipsets.


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bohefus*


I'm on a tight budget at this time so I don't know about upgrading my MB and ram. You would go with the 720 BE over the 940 BE? It is quite a bit cheaper










indeed, that will be my next processor. When the 940 Phenom II came out, i was sold... but once i found out the am3 processors worked in our board and the Tricore 720 BE was released, i decided thats what im going to get for sure Until atleast a *****en 3+ ghz black edition am3 quadcore comes out. I probably wont bother to upgrade my mobo or ram until i get to the new am3 quadcores myself.


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


LoL "defiantly" haha... You should lap the water block and the CPU.










Yes Yes, I can't spell







especially at 1am in the morning. You should see my spelling and grammar on msn at 3am







(I was better at math instead)

Hmmmm lapping eh.... I need to think about that one, don't want to screw up a new CPU.


----------



## test tube

Do they require the latest BIOS to run Phenom II's? I'm selling off my m2n32-sli deluxe to a friend with a 720BE but we don't have any AM2 processors laying around in case it doesn't post with the Phenoms. I imagine since I'm getting it back from Asus service division (it was an RMA) that they'll put the latest BIOS in it, but I'm kind of worried now.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
which nforce drivers are people using?
I updated a couple of weeks ago and seem to be getting
error number 5 A parity error was detected on DeviceScsinvgts every hour.google tells me its nforce related. so was just wondering if anybody else has had this problem ?

By the looks of the last fille I'm thinking it may be related to the nvidia video. Are you running a GTS video card? or what the other person suggested the scsi sata drivers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
The wireless on our boards is actually plugged into an extra usb header. lol. Our wifi can be put in any machine with a usb header.

The newer boards coming with separate audio cards are running on the pci-e 1x slots.

The Wifi realtek RTL8187L adaptor made by AzurWave does work from the USB ports but the configuration is differernt then your normal usb port configuration so a little tweeking would be needed to get it to work on any normal mobo usb port.

Hope this helps.

N2G


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
Makes sense on the lapping. coming from building motors i know lapping is to make surfaces flat, but i also figured the lapping on processors and waterblocks was to get the actual medium (the water) closer to the cores of the processor to draw heat away faster... But this makes sense, so i think at that i will lap my 6400 just enough to make it flat... wont touch the waterblock though, its perfect.

Keep in mind that you don't necessarily need to _"lap"_ per se--you may only be able to improve something by polishing it. This must be don't by a surface that is "flat as glass", so as not to abrade any edges!! Just google it, or better yet, search here on the OCN for the best lapping resources.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
To anyone buying a processor right now, atleast wait for the am3 quadcores then, seems like a real waste to buy an am2+ processor when they are already getting replaced my am3 processors that will drop right in our boards just as well as the am2+ phenoms. Plus, with both ddr conrollers built on the am3 processors, id imagine that gives up the ability to really pump the crap outta the HT bus and the ram clock. The only thing limiting us at that point is the ram and our chipsets.

Wait wait wait waitaminute waitaminute woah woah--you tellin me our boards will be able to handle a good AM3? Sounds like it might be a waste of a perfectly good AM3, and a lost opportunity to gain some nice performance on your mobo while you wait for some decent AM3's to come out and come down in price.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 

Wait wait wait waitaminute waitaminute woah woah--you tellin me our boards will be able to handle a good AM3? Sounds like it might be a waste of a perfectly good AM3, and a lost opportunity to gain some nice performance on your mobo while you wait for some decent AM3's to come out and come down in price.

check the pin configuration on AM3 CPU's I was led to believe they don't have the same number of pins. I could have been misled.


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
check the pin configuration on AM3 CPU's I was led to believe they don't have the same number of pins. I could have been misled.

Thank you, N2Gam.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wikipedia*
Socket AM3 breaks compatibility with AM2/AM2+ processors due to a subtle change in key placement.

LINK


----------



## AllenG

how else would people be running the phenom II 720's? All the tricores out that are phenom II are socket am3... we can drop am3 processors in our boards, they just ID as Unknown Processor. But, we cant drop am2 or + processors in am3 boards seeing as there is no ddr3 controller in the am2+ processors. The Phenom II 920 & 940 seem to be stepping stones to make us with am2+ boards not feel left out i guess? I'd rather have the am3 processor though since we can use them... why pay for something thats going to be outdated soon enough and doesnt even have the ability to drop into the newer boards we will be seeing in the next few months? Just my opinion though. Go look into the new chips coming out, and also look at the specs of the phenom II 940 vs the phenom II 720. I'd like the faster HT bus personally, even though we might not be able to see it to the fullest potential using our M2N boards. I was pretty bummed when i saw the specs of the am3 quadcores, they dropped the amount of L3 cache! BOOOO! Maybe thats just for the beginning releases... i sure hope so anyways otherwise, thanks but i'll take 3 cores talking across the same speed bus with more L3 cache.

Here's a good read on the new phenom II's, even the comments are worth reading.
http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets...oc.aspx?i=3512


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


Do they require the latest BIOS to run Phenom II's? I'm selling off my m2n32-sli deluxe to a friend with a 720BE but we don't have any AM2 processors laying around in case it doesn't post with the Phenoms. I imagine since I'm getting it back from Asus service division (it was an RMA) that they'll put the latest BIOS in it, but I'm kind of worried now.


Asus won't update the BIOS for you because of an RMA, but you can ask them to send you a BIOS chip that has the 2101 (IIRC) BIOS on it, and just replace the older BIOS chip.


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
how else would people be running the phenom II 720's? All the tricores out that are phenom II are socket am3... we can drop am3 processors in our boards, they just ID as Unknown Processor. But, we cant drop am2 or + processors in am3 boards seeing as there is no ddr3 controller in the am2+ processors. The Phenom II 920 & 940 seem to be stepping stones to make us with am2+ boards not feel left out i guess? I'd rather have the am3 processor though since we can use them... why pay for something thats going to be outdated soon enough and doesnt even have the ability to drop into the newer boards we will be seeing in the next few months? Just my opinion though. Go look into the new chips coming out, and also look at the specs of the phenom II 940 vs the phenom II 720. I'd like the faster HT bus personally, even though we might not be able to see it to the fullest potential using our M2N boards. I was pretty bummed when i saw the specs of the am3 quadcores, they dropped the amount of L3 cache! BOOOO! Maybe thats just for the beginning releases... i sure hope so anyways otherwise, thanks but i'll take 3 cores talking across the same speed bus with more L3 cache.

Here's a good read on the new phenom II's, even the comments are worth reading.
http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets...oc.aspx?i=3512

That's a good point if you plan to migrate your CPU from old board to new, but that begs the ever-present question, "How long do I wait to upgrade, and what is the trade-off when I do?" Whatever suits you right now, do it. If it happens that it works great in your current board, and you have no problem migrating it to your new board, so be it.

Also, I am still not sure that the AM3 will work properly in our board, but... well, it should. To quote Wikipedia again (I'm such a dumbass, sorry):

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wikipedia*
However, AM3 processors are backwards-compatible with Socket AM2+, contingent upon a BIOS update for the motherboard. Manufacturers including Asus,[6] Gigabyte,[7] and others have labeled existing AM2/AM2+ boards as being "AM3 Ready" or similar, indicating that BIOS support is provided for the specified boards. This allows existing AM2/AM2+ systems to upgrade the CPU without having to upgrade any other components.

I'd also like to add this one:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wikipedia*
The sole principal change from AM2+ to AM3 is support for the AM3 processors' integrated memory controller, which now supports DDR3 in addition to DDR2.


----------



## Bohefus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


indeed, that will be my next processor. When the 940 Phenom II came out, i was sold... but once i found out the am3 processors worked in our board and the Tricore 720 BE was released, i decided thats what im going to get for sure Until atleast a *****en 3+ ghz black edition am3 quadcore comes out. I probably wont bother to upgrade my mobo or ram until i get to the new am3 quadcores myself.


I would still like to know the performance difference from the 940BE to the 720BE. Right now you can get a 720 for about 150.00$ and a 940 for about 215.00$ . 65 dollars isn't a huge ammount of $$ if the quad is worth it. I know it also depends on how much you overclock it and how compatible it is with the older MB's.


----------



## TheFoister

AM3 CPUs (including Phenom IIs) has 938 pins, while AM2/AM2+ has 940.

That is a simple solution found by AMD allowing people to use new Ph2s (938pin) on old boards (940pin hole on CPU socket) while preventing them to use old CPUs (940pin) on new AM3 boards (938pin hole on CPU socket).

Just clever marketing strategy to sell more product.









FYI,

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


check the pin configuration on AM3 CPU's I was led to believe they don't have the same number of pins. I could have been misled.


----------



## Supergroover

Yesterday i updated my chipset drivers to the latest from nvidia. When I was done windows XP told me i had to rreactivate my account because I had changed too much of my system.









Gonna call MS tonight and ask for a new activation key. Else I will have to deinstall the drivers (will that work?).


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Supergroover* 
Yesterday i updated my chipset drivers to the latest from nvidia. When I was done windows XP told me i had to rreactivate my account because I had changed too much of my system.









Gonna call MS tonight and ask for a new activation key. Else I will have to deinstall the drivers (will that work?).

Woooaaahhh. I did the same and it didn't say anything like that... you install SP3? I didn't...


----------



## Supergroover

Yes I did install SP3. You think it's becasue of that?

I did install additional memory and a new processor (replaced my X2 4200 for a X2 6000, but that was no problem (no deactivation). That was like 2 or 3 weeks ago. Yesterday I just installed new drivers. Could it be that windows thinks I have a differrent MB after installing new chipset drivers?

I have read some accounts on vista and nvidia chipset drivers deactivating windows. So it seems possible thant driver installation causes windows WGA to think I have new hardware.

I hate their WGA!:swearing: 3 years ago I had a similar issue. I have a legit WinXP and after some windowsupdate I suddenly got a notification that I have to buy a new legit version of windows, and that was before I changed out any hardware. Luckily I was not the only one and MS was kind enough to give me a new activationkey. I hope they will be klind enough to help me this time as well.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheFoister*


AM3 CPUs (including Phenom IIs) has 938 pins, while AM2/AM2+ has 940.

That is a simple solution found by AMD allowing people to use new Ph2s (938pin) on old boards (940pin hole on CPU socket) while preventing them to use old CPUs (940pin) on new AM3 boards (938pin hole on CPU socket).

Just clever marketing strategy to sell more product.









FYI,


It actually ends up hurting motherboard sales, since people are given the option to upgrade their CPU long before there is a need to update the mobo. 
It makes a lot of sense to do this in an economy that is tanking ATM. 
AMD/ATI has a always been better at adapting to the times than Intel, which just releases the biggest baddest thing they possibly can, and pay very little attention to their customers' financial needs. Intel forces people to spend more money than it is possibly worth IMHO.


----------



## Shift.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


It actually ends up hurting motherboard sales, since people are given the option to upgrade their CPU long before there is a need to update the mobo. 
It makes a lot of sense to do this in an economy that is tanking ATM. 
AMD/ATI has a always been better at adapting to the times than Intel, which just releases the biggest baddest thing they possibly can, and pay very little attention to their customers' financial needs. Intel forces people to spend more money than it is possibly worth IMHO.


That's exactly right.

While some of us with 2 year-old boards can upgrade to AMD's latest offerings, Intel customers must upgrade just about every component to go i7.


----------



## thewebmaster179

I've been meaning to ask those who have a PII a question. I've read about random BSOD during shutdowns and "unknown model" messages during startup but I hardly ever turn off completely my computer, I usually put it in sleep mode.
Has anyone tried this? have you noticed any problems such as the system freezing or something. It may be a stupid question but I may get a 940 next weekend and I want to know as much as I can.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thewebmaster179*


I've been meaning to ask those who have a PII a question. I've read about random BSOD during shutdowns and "unknown model" messages during startup but I hardly ever turn off completely my computer, I usually put it in sleep mode.
Has anyone tried this? have you noticed any problems such as the system freezing or something. It may be a stupid question but I may get a 940 next weekend and I want to know as much as I can.


RagingInferno would be the first person to ask. I am sure he will be along shortly









I actually have a question about BIOS flashing on my board. Which BIOS would be best to use with a 9850 BE? I know that the 1801 BIOS provides support for it, but would it be better to just get the 2101 BIOS and know that whatever comes along, I have the latest possible BIOS? Are there any bugs associated with any of the BIOS revisions?


----------



## TheFoister

It might be different with 940s but I had no problem running my 720. As far as I see the "unknown model" issue is ignorable.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thewebmaster179*


I've been meaning to ask those who have a PII a question. I've read about random BSOD during shutdowns and "unknown model" messages during startup but I hardly ever turn off completely my computer, I usually put it in sleep mode.
Has anyone tried this? have you noticed any problems such as the system freezing or something. It may be a stupid question but I may get a 940 next weekend and I want to know as much as I can.


----------



## princip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
drop back one revision of drivers and your problem should disappear... or just drop back one revision on the ide/sata/raid driver alone and that will do the trick if you like some of the new driver features for the other components.

The drivers I updated to are the 15.23 ones. Nvidia seem to have removed all older versions from their website which is frankly rubbish!
I can't find any recent older versions such as 15.01.
I think your suggestion of dropping back one revision on the ide/sat//raid driver would do the trick (at least I hope so) How would I go about doing this.

N2G My gpu is the Asus 8600 GT I just got new drivers for that too. Do you think it could be graphics related?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
The drivers I updated to are the 15.23 ones. Nvidia seem to have removed all older versions from their website which is frankly rubbish!
I can't find any recent older versions such as 15.01.
I think your suggestion of dropping back one revision on the ide/sat//raid driver would do the trick (at least I hope so) How would I go about doing this.

N2G My gpu is the Asus 8600 GT I just got new drivers for that too. Do you think it could be graphics related?

In all honesty I was guessing by the last name in the error code NVGTS sounds like a nvidia GTS driver but then it also has the word scsi so that could be releated to storage drivers etc. I really don't know. start a new thread in the software operating system thread. You will prolly get the best people to answer your question there. Also you can try contacting Nvidia tech support and tell them what the last thing you did before you started getting this bsod error and see if they have a remedy for you.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## pswfps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thewebmaster179*


I've been meaning to ask those who have a PII a question. I've read about random BSOD during shutdowns and "unknown model" messages during startup but I hardly ever turn off completely my computer, I usually put it in sleep mode.
Has anyone tried this? have you noticed any problems such as the system freezing or something. It may be a stupid question but I may get a 940 next weekend and I want to know as much as I can.


Hi - I've had a PhII X3 720BE installed in mine for about a week now. The M2N32-SLI (bios 2101) identifies the cpu as "AMD Processor Model Unknown" but I ignore that and it doesn't seem to be a problem.

I have not had any BSODs but I did find an issue with my RAM stability. Prime95 and memtest both detected errors after I dropped in the 720BE. I eventually fixed it by setting the DDR2 voltage to 2.115v. Thing is I ran my RAM voltage on "Auto" without any problems for almost 2 years with an Athlon X2 6000+. Not 100% sure but I put it down to the PhII memory controllers being a bit different but it's all fine now and my system in rock solid once again.








HTH.


----------



## princip

Ok will do.
does anybody here have the older 15.xx nforce drivers ad could upload them?
or know a place where they are online. I can't seem to find any.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


Ok will do.
does anybody here have the older 15.xx nforce drivers ad could upload them?
or know a place where they are online. I can't seem to find any.


http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp-2k_archive.html

EDIT: try this for mobo 590 sli amd chip set drivers 15.23 XP x 64 bit http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us

try this for mobo 590 sli amd chip set drivers 15.23 XP XP 32 bit drivers http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us

I will reference this link in the Opening post.

N2G


----------



## princip

Thanks n2g but I already have 15.23 32bit and I'm pretty sure that they are the problem. I can't find any older nforce drivers.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
Thanks n2g but I already have 15.23 32bit and I'm pretty sure that they are the problem. I can't find any older nforce drivers.

Well they have onlder ones did you try those yet?

Another thing you can try is to download the drivers 15.23 and then try to roll back the drivers from w/in your system hardward window. but I'm not sure where those drivers are stored in that window. In any case try to roll the drivers back again with the 15.23 and if that don't work then roll them back to the previous version. Additionally Asus will have the drivers for the mobo as well. If you look on the Opening post of this thread you will see links to asus. Here is a link to your xp 32 bit Asus drivers page. http://support.asus.com/download/dow...luxe&product=1

Hope this helps.

N2G


----------



## pswfps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


how else would people be running the phenom II 720's? All the tricores out that are phenom II are socket am3... we can drop am3 processors in our boards, they just ID as Unknown Processor. But, we cant drop am2 or + processors in am3 boards seeing as there is no ddr3 controller in the am2+ processors. The Phenom II 920 & 940 seem to be stepping stones to make us with am2+ boards not feel left out i guess? I'd rather have the am3 processor though since we can use them... why pay for something thats going to be outdated soon enough and doesnt even have the ability to drop into the newer boards we will be seeing in the next few months? Just my opinion though. Go look into the new chips coming out, and also look at the specs of the phenom II 940 vs the phenom II 720. I'd like the faster HT bus personally, even though we might not be able to see it to the fullest potential using our M2N boards. I was pretty bummed when i saw the specs of the am3 quadcores, they dropped the amount of L3 cache! BOOOO! Maybe thats just for the beginning releases... i sure hope so anyways otherwise, thanks but i'll take 3 cores talking across the same speed bus with more L3 cache.

Here's a good read on the new phenom II's, even the comments are worth reading.
http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets...oc.aspx?i=3512


I pretty much agree with you there Mr G.
When I found out that the AM3 processors can be made to work with this mobo it just seemed like a no-brainer to me. The X3 720BE in particular looked like a steal as part of an onogoing gradual upgrade path. Although not fully realised in this mobo, it is still a worth while interim upgrade over the X2 Athlon 6000+ I had before. I've now got some DDR2 1066 RAM on the way and that will do me for a while. Eventually when the AM3 boards do arrive (and at a decent price) I'll be able to bag one and move my CPU and RAM over. Then maybe some, DDR3, then maybe a better AM3 processor and so on. A decent and steady upgrade path will get my vote all day every day... so I don't expect to buying Intel any time soon!!


----------



## Supergroover

Okay, I activated my winXP. Just used the free telephone option and typed in the 54 numbers in the phone and then the 36 number activation key in my PC and voila, It works. No explaining what the **** happened. phew. I love MS


----------



## pswfps

Ah!!!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pswfps* 
Ah!!!









Looks like it's time for a new one.


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Looks like it's time for a new one.









Something tells me thats not the way you bought it.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
The drivers I updated to are the 15.23 ones. Nvidia seem to have removed all older versions from their website which is frankly rubbish!
I can't find any recent older versions such as 15.01.
I think your suggestion of dropping back one revision on the ide/sat//raid driver would do the trick (at least I hope so) How would I go about doing this.

N2G My gpu is the Asus 8600 GT I just got new drivers for that too. Do you think it could be graphics related?

@princip- you may be out of luck(unless you find someone with an older version)

this happened last fall: http://www.amdzone.com/index.php/new...s-pci-prefetch

Gyro


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thewebmaster179* 
I've been meaning to ask those who have a PII a question. I've read about random BSOD during shutdowns and "unknown model" messages during startup but I hardly ever turn off completely my computer, I usually put it in sleep mode.
Has anyone tried this? have you noticed any problems such as the system freezing or something. It may be a stupid question but I may get a 940 next weekend and I want to know as much as I can.

For the BSOD, I think am getting less of it since I tried disabling the tcb (or whatever it was, someone throw in the right set letters for me) fix in the bios. I didn't really know what it was at the time so I left it on auto, but since it was only meant for the Phenom I and it should have been fixed on the Phenom II. That could have been causing BSOD on shutdown. Not 100% sure, since I kinda lost track of how much its doing it, but it does seems to be less or close to nothing.

As for sleep mode, um.... my M2N32-SLI has never really liked doing it (doesn't matter which CPU). It will sleep and wake up okay half of the time, but the other half it would never want to wake up correctly. Isn't that an issue with our M2N32-SLI anyways? But if yours sleeps and wakes up okay with your current processor it should be okay


----------



## princip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
@princip- you may be out of luck(unless you find someone with an older version)

this happened last fall: http://www.amdzone.com/index.php/new...s-pci-prefetch

Gyro

I don't quite understand that article, I don't know what a "prefetch" is but if its what I think your suggesting it is then that is rubbish!


----------



## Gyro

"PCI prefetch has to be removed from all retail boards and every single BIOS upgrade that contains the PCI prefetch code has to be removed from the web."

basically it means you are stuck with 15.23.like me







sorry

Gyro


----------



## princip

How about rolling back my IDE ATA controller drivers? is that possible?


----------



## Gyro

do you still have your mb disc? you might have the older ones on that.

Gyro


----------



## spaceballsrules

I have a question about BIOS flashing on my board. Which BIOS would be best to use with a 9850 BE? I know that the 1801 BIOS provides support for it, but would it be better to just get the 2101 BIOS and know that whatever comes along, I have the latest possible BIOS? Are there any bugs associated with any of the BIOS revisions?


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
I have a question about BIOS flashing on my board. Which BIOS would be best to use with a 9850 BE? I know that the 1801 BIOS provides support for it, but would it be better to just get the 2101 BIOS and know that whatever comes along, I have the latest possible BIOS? Are there any bugs associated with any of the BIOS revisions?

From what I have been reading from the offical asus forum is that the one right before the 2101 is the better bios and has less bugs. I also hear that 2101 makes the cpu run a little hotter. No idea what everyone here says cuz this thread is over 100 pages long









I say search though that forum it they have a large thread just for the 2101 bios.


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
"PCI prefetch has to be removed from all retail boards and every single BIOS upgrade that contains the PCI prefetch code has to be removed from the web."

basically it means you are stuck with 15.23.like me







sorry

I saved a copy of the older nForce drivers. Anyone want?







I have the newer ones installed currently (but NOT the nVidia storage drivers, as I have heard bad things).


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
From what I have been reading from the offical asus forum is that the one right before the 2101 is the better bios and has less bugs. I also hear that 2101 makes the cpu run a little hotter. No idea what everyone here says cuz this thread is over 100 pages long









I say search though that forum it they have a large thread just for the 2101 bios.

Thanks, I will do that


----------



## GANDALF21502

Good deal, glad you got that issue figured out!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
For the BSOD, I think am getting less of it since I tried disabling the tcb (or whatever it was, someone throw in the right set letters for me) fix in the bios. I didn't really know what it was at the time so I left it on auto, but since it was only meant for the Phenom I and it should have been fixed on the Phenom II. That could have been causing BSOD on shutdown. Not 100% sure, since I kinda lost track of how much its doing it, but it does seems to be less or close to nothing.

As for sleep mode, um.... my M2N32-SLI has never really liked doing it (doesn't matter which CPU). It will sleep and wake up okay half of the time, but the other half it would never want to wake up correctly. Isn't that an issue with our M2N32-SLI anyways? But if yours sleeps and wakes up okay with your current processor it should be okay


----------



## spaceballsrules

OK I tried BIOS 2101 and got lockups at Windows startup, so I backed down to 2001 and all seems to be running fine now. The problem I am having now is that I can't get my RAM running at 4-4-4-12 without a BSOD. When I was running the 1701 BIOS, the RAM ran at 4-4-4-12 on all auto settings.
Also, I was able to enable SLI-ready memory with 1701, but with both 2101 and 2001, I get the BSOD.


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
OK I tried BIOS 2101 and got lockups at Windows startup, so I backed down to 2001 and all seems to be running fine now. The problem I am having now is that I can't get my RAM running at 4-4-4-12 without a BSOD. When I was running the 1701 BIOS, the RAM ran at 4-4-4-12 on all auto settings.
Also, I was able to enable SLI-ready memory with 1701, but with both 2101 and 2001, I get the BSOD.

Hmm... sounds like it may be "back to the old" for you. Have you thoroughly explored the BIOS options to check for any new settings?

Also, 4-4-4-12 @DDR2 800 speed does not equal same timings at DDR2 1100 (whatever higher speed)


----------



## spaceballsrules

Yeah, I looked around, but did not see any thing.


----------



## N2Gaming

Have you guys taken the time to check out my Post your favorite You Tube video's listed in my sig. If not here is the link. enjoy. Don't be shy post your favorite You Tube.

http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/4...ube-video.html

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


I saved a copy of the older nForce drivers. Anyone want?







I have the newer ones installed currently (but NOT the nVidia storage drivers, as I have heard bad things).


I have two old versions as well I think its 15.09 and 15.15 or something.

Maybe we can all upload our old chipset drivers here and have a complete set for people to play around with. Except I dont know how to do that. Maybe N2G knows?


----------



## thewebmaster179

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingInferno*


For the BSOD, I think am getting less of it since I tried disabling the tcb (or whatever it was, someone throw in the right set letters for me) fix in the bios. I didn't really know what it was at the time so I left it on auto, but since it was only meant for the Phenom I and it should have been fixed on the Phenom II. That could have been causing BSOD on shutdown. Not 100% sure, since I kinda lost track of how much its doing it, but it does seems to be less or close to nothing.

As for sleep mode, um.... my M2N32-SLI has never really liked doing it (doesn't matter which CPU). It will sleep and wake up okay half of the time, but the other half it would never want to wake up correctly. Isn't that an issue with our M2N32-SLI anyways? But if yours sleeps and wakes up okay with your current processor it should be okay










Thanks about that! I've been having some reservations about this processor since these kind of things are preetty hard to pay for in my country so I want to make sure about everything before buying.
I generally use sleep mode all the time with my beloved m2n-sli D. It's instant turn on/off button (on the keyboard no less) and though I sometimes had problems with it (it largely depends on my windows intallation for some reason).
ever since I bought my pc I've had very slow boot times during the windows load which is wierd considering I generally use a lt of slower computers (ie: Celeron 2.53 ghz, 1gb DDR, Crappy asrock mobo, sata1 disk) and they seem to start up windows way faster (though they're slower in every other apect -_-). That's why Sleep mode is really important to prevent god awful wainting times (around 50-60 seconds aprox)


----------



## princip

Slink and Super that would be great especially 15.15.
Slink what will happen if i remove the drivers for the IDE ATA nvidia nforce drivers? and how can I roll these back?
Thanks


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thewebmaster179*


Thanks about that! I've been having some reservations about this processor since these kind of things are preetty hard to pay for in my country so I want to make sure about everything before buying.
I generally use sleep mode all the time with my beloved m2n-sli D. It's instant turn on/off button (on the keyboard no less) and though I sometimes had problems with it (it largely depends on my windows intallation for some reason).
ever since I bought my pc I've had very slow boot times during the windows load which is wierd considering I generally use a lt of slower computers (ie: Celeron 2.53 ghz, 1gb DDR, Crappy asrock mobo, sata1 disk) and they seem to start up windows way faster (though they're slower in every other apect -_-). That's why Sleep mode is really important to prevent god awful wainting times (around 50-60 seconds aprox)


Well it certainly seems that English is your first language.







It's a good question. about the CPU. Quite frankly, the sleep mode that I use (I believe it's called S3 in BIOS) sometimes fails to start back up. The light stops flashing, and I have to hit the power button 2-3 times to start it up again. It's like something locks up in sleep mode... (sig rig).

Regarding boot times, this can largely be limited by the speed (and max speed) of your RAM. If you can't clock your RAM any faster (either by increasing RAM speed setting, or by tightening RAM timings) then the first thing you should get is not a CPU--you should get RAM.

As far as that CPU goes, I can't really help you there yet, but you're in the right place to ask questions. (Sorry if someone already answered about it.







I've had this "new post" open for a while.)


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


Slink and Super that would be great especially 15.15.
Slink what will happen if i remove the drivers for the IDE ATA nvidia nforce drivers? and how can I roll these back?
Thanks


I have the super old drivers, (can't remember the number and I am at work now) as well as the new 15.23 or whatev. If you remove the storage drivers, you surely had better have your mobo disk handy, as you'll need that to replace the disk storage drivers.


----------



## theDogger

Ok I have a M2N32-SLI Deluxe. Here is the config.

600 watt PWS
BIOS 1903 (2001 would crash my system)
Athlon 64 X2 5600+(Zallman Cooler)
ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe
2-XFX 8600 GTS SLI
4 GB Corsair DDR2800 XMS2 ([email protected] 2.1v)
2-80GB RAID 0
2-320GB 
4-Dell 1907 LCD's
Vista Ultimate-64bit (was a pain in the A$$ getting the correct NVIDIA driver version for the RAID and ATA to get it up and running)was smart and made a nLite slip DVD)

Ok was working on the system the night before and all is well. Come in the next morning and boot up. I get power to everything and there is power to the board got the green light but no video signal or NO POST! Figure ok maybe a fluke. Try and re-boot get the same results. NO POST. I check everything and try again same result NO POST. So I pull the battery and jump the CMOS no go. I removed all the memory hit the CMOS and NO POST. ****!

So I call ASUS Support to get it RMA'ed. Run through the basic stuff with the tech and get the RMA. So here is the Million Dollar question.

My boot drive was the RAID. Now I do a good job of backing up my system so at this point nothing on the RAID that I can't live without but maybe some bookmarks and email.

Will there be an issue when I get the board back and plug everything back in? It should just boot back up (After I config the BIOS and set the RAID in the BIOS)

2nd question can I buy and newer ASUS NVIDIA board and get the RAID to work?

Just trying to get back up and running ASAP. Damn RMA is a 3 wks process.

Also I have been looking to bump the CPU to the new Phenom II X4 will this CPU work on this board and will the DDR2 1066 run ok? If so what BIOS

thanks

theDogger


----------



## pswfps

Quote:



Ok was working on the system the night before and all is well. Come in the next morning and boot up. I get power to everything and there is power to the board got the green light but no video signal or NO POST! Figure ok maybe a fluke. Try and re-boot get the same results. NO POST. I check everything and try again same result NO POST. So I pull the battery and jump the CMOS no go. I removed all the memory hit the CMOS and NO POST. ****!


At first I wondered if maybe the front panel power/reset wires had come loose from the board (green light but no response from power button) but I guess not if you were able to power up using the front panel night before. Could be that your PSU has developed a problem and can't respond to the power circuit being closed.

Quote:



Also I have been looking to bump the CPU to the new Phenom II X4 will this CPU work on this board and will the DDR2 1066 run ok? If so what BIOS


It will work with bios 2101. I'm running a PhII X3 720BE without any issues.
I just installed 2x2GB DDR2 1066 this morning and it seems ok except that the 1066 entry in the bios doesn't seem to work. Machine won't POST when I set that speed. So I plan to run it in DDR2 800 mode and OC the FSB to get it upto around the 1066 mark. That's ok was planning to OC the **** out of the PhII anyway!!


----------



## GANDALF21502

So the 2101 BIOS causes more heat issues with the CPU maybe...hhmmm. Maybe that is part of why my PHII940 runs warmer than it should. Does the previous BIOS before the 2101 support the PHII's correctly? Last time I tried to go back a BIOS on the board it would not let me, is there a way around that, obviously there is I guess.


----------



## pswfps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


That is the max safe temp eh. I heard lower, but that is good news! I was a little worried about the temps I am getting. I have a good cooler and the OCZ Freeze did help a tad. PLENTY of fans...










Gandalf, I just checked this again to make sure I wasn't dreaming or something and it's a good job I did...

It looks like the AM3 versions of PhII have higher safe temps than the AM2+ versions.







See for your self:

http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUResult.aspx

So whilst the PhII X3 720 has a max safe temp of 73c, the X4 940 has max temp of just 62c. Sorry...


----------



## theDogger

Quote:



At first I wondered if maybe the front panel power/reset wires had come loose from the board (green light but no response from power button) but I guess not if you were able to power up using the front panel night before. Could be that your PSU has developed a problem and can't respond to the power circuit being closed.


No not the case the power button works it will power the system up and shut it down if held....The system just will not POST!:swearing:

Just looking to see if anyone has had this issue before..

Here is the link to down grade your BIOS..
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

Quote:



It will work with bios 2101. I'm running a PhII X3 720BE without any issues.


What about the wattage that the CPU is rated....95watt or 125 watts..Does it make a difference? What PHII X4 would you suggest...bang for buck! If I am not OC'ing. I do web design so mostly PS, Flash, DW 4 LCD and multi apps opened at once...but I do game also..just never ventured into OC'ing

Also any idea about RAID working again...

theDogger


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theDogger* 
Ok I have a M2N32-SLI Deluxe. Here is the config.

....
if you go here and enter you system configuration you won't have to type it all out, and we won't have to guess what you got running.


----------



## GANDALF21502

Thanks for the info! That isn't of course good news. I get very close 62 on loads with the cpu. Got to find a way to cool her down! I have a ok cooler, but perhaps I need a better heatsink/fan. The Thermaltake orb worked great with my x25000, but maybe not quite enough for the PHII's. The OCZ Freeze did help a bit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pswfps*


Gandalf, I just checked this again to make sure I wasn't dreaming or something and it's a good job I did...

It looks like the AM3 versions of PhII have higher safe temps than the AM2+ versions.







See for your self:

http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUResult.aspx

So whilst the PhII X3 720 has a max safe temp of 73c, the X4 940 has max temp of just 62c. Sorry...


----------



## test tube

Notice that the Vmax is much lower on them, though.

You definitely want to keep the 940BEs below 60C, the lower the temp the more stable they become and the more overclocking headroom you have.

I would ditch the orb and grab a rifle cooler and two 120mm fans -- the Xigmatek 1283 and Scythe Mugen 2 are great options which are also cheap options.


----------



## pswfps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theDogger*


No not the case the power button works it will power the system up and shut it down if held....The system just will not POST!:swearing:

Just looking to see if anyone has had this issue before..

Here is the link to down grade your BIOS..
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

What about the wattage that the CPU is rated....95watt or 125 watts..Does it make a difference? What PHII X4 would you suggest...bang for buck! If I am not OC'ing. I do web design so mostly PS, Flash, DW 4 LCD and multi apps opened at once...but I do game also..just never ventured into OC'ing

Also any idea about RAID working again...

theDogger



Hmm, well it sounds like a knackered bios to me. That said, I had a similar problem with mine a while back after messing with the bios. Weird thing is that after I'd left it powered off for about 2hrs (psu switched off, no green light) it seemed to have recovered. Don't know why.

The TDP 125w processors just need a slightly better cooling solution than the 95w ones. TDP is just a measure of the rate that heat energy must be dissipated in order that the cpu does not self-destruct. So in theory it should be easier to cool a TDP 95w cpu than a 125w one. A high end air cooler should be able to handle even a TDP 125w cpu though.

Given those multi-tasking requirements plus the casual gaming, you'd probably be ok with a PhII x3 710 coupled with a half-decent graphics card and 4GB DDR2 800 RAM imo.


----------



## GANDALF21502

Well my temps reach's 60c at load. It is a little to warm. I may jump on a new Heatsink/fan. I have my volts at 1.4, to hit 3.6. Been running at this speed for over a week, 24/7. Played games, compiled some programs, watched movies and all was stable! I may drop back to default volt and I can hit 3.5 with that stable. That should help a tad...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


Notice that the Vmax is much lower on them, though.

You definitely want to keep the 940BEs below 60C, the lower the temp the more stable they become and the more overclocking headroom you have.

I would ditch the orb and grab a rifle cooler and two 120mm fans -- the Xigmatek 1283 and Scythe Mugen 2 are great options which are also cheap options.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


Well my temps reach's 60c at load. It is a little to warm. I may jump on a new Heatsink/fan. I have my volts at 1.4, to hit 3.6. Been running at this speed for over a week, 24/7. Played games, compiled some programs, watched movies and all was stable! I may drop back to default volt and I can hit 3.5 with that stable. That should help a tad...










Good Luck


----------



## GANDALF21502

Dropped my cpu volt to auto, 1.37 so CPUID reports. Took it down to 3.5. Temps 44 idle, 57 load. Dropped it a couple degrees. Still a tad warm, but better.


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
Dropped my cpu volt to auto, 1.37 so CPUID reports. Took it down to 3.5. Temps 44 idle, 57 load. Dropped it a couple degrees. Still a tad warm, but better.

Gonna lap that heat sink?









My CPU either reads wrong, or volts itself a little higher than what I set it too. Either way, I'm cautious of temperature.


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pswfps*


Hi - I've had a PhII X3 720BE installed in mine for about a week now. The M2N32-SLI (bios 2101) identifies the cpu as "AMD Processor Model Unknown" but I ignore that and it doesn't seem to be a problem.

I have not had any BSODs but I did find an issue with my RAM stability. Prime95 and memtest both detected errors after I dropped in the 720BE. I eventually fixed it by setting the DDR2 voltage to 2.115v. Thing is I ran my RAM voltage on "Auto" without any problems for almost 2 years with an Athlon X2 6000+. Not 100% sure but I put it down to the PhII memory controllers being a bit different but it's all fine now and my system in rock solid once again.








HTH.


With almost all DDR2 1066, a voltage of 2.1v is required... auto doesnt work for it from my experiences. Mainly because these boards i dont think were really built for 1066 ram, they based it on 800, even though we have the option there, i dont think they ever really finished the native (as far as not having to set anything) 1066 support. I have run into many issues with 1066 ram on my dual core, i think since the phenom II knows that ram it might automatically clock it that high, but if the board is on auto for the ram voltage i think it volts it at 1.8 like ddr2 800. Hope this helps.


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Gonna lap that heat sink?









My CPU either reads wrong, or volts itself a little higher than what I set it too. Either way, I'm cautious of temperature.










I think the M2N32 overvolts the Vcore a little. I have read a post by N2G somewhere in this thread where he states as much, but I think his board overvolts by more than mine. My mobo overvolts by approx 0.05V. All programs for voltage reading (everest, CPU-Z, probe2, rightmark, OCCT) come up with the same reading and its always 0.05 higher than the voltage I set in the BIOS. (this 0.05V may not seem very much, but it's 4 clicks in the BIOS!!!)

Also the bios I use (I think its 2001) volts my Athlon X2 6000 (3.1GHz) to 1.42V when I set the Vcore to auto. This is a bit tricky since the default OC of 10% gets the best results. But this results in too high temperatures. So I use rightmark to get the voltage back to where I want it. Which is like somewhere between 1.30 and 1.35V.

I use the scythe mugen but I think I may need another fan to cool the heatsink.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


With almost all DDR2 1066, a voltage of 2.1v is required... auto doesnt work for it from my experiences. Mainly because these boards i dont think were really built for 1066 ram, they based it on 800, even though we have the option there, i dont think they ever really finished the native (as far as not having to set anything) 1066 support. I have run into many issues with 1066 ram on my dual core, i think since the phenom II knows that ram it might automatically clock it that high, but if the board is on auto for the ram voltage i think it volts it at 1.8 like ddr2 800. Hope this helps.


Some RAM is sold with the statement that it requires a higher voltage. Basically, that may sometimes be a ripoff because you can do the same with similar cheaper RAM. However, it's not always true.

Whatev the case, I plan on using the DDR2_1150 RAM at DDR2_800 speed with timings of 3-3-3-8 or as close as I can get.
Here is the RAM I just bought.








^WICKED GOOD DEAL ON FAST DDR2. GOOD 'TIL 3/16/09.^
(Make sure you save the PDF file for the rebate as well. Must buy by or before the 16th.) I'll let y'all know how our board does with this RAM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Supergroover*


I think the M2N32 overvolts the Vcore a little. I have read a post by N2G somewhere in this thread where he states as much, but I think his board overvolts by more than mine. My mobo overvolts by approx 0.05V. All programs for voltage reading (everest, CPU-Z, probe2, rightmark, OCCT) come up with the same reading and its always 0.05 higher than the voltage I set in the BIOS. (this 0.05V may not seem very much, but it's 4 clicks in the BIOS!!!)

Also the bios I use (I think its 2001) volts my Athlon X2 6000 (3.1GHz) to 1.42V when I set the Vcore to auto. This is a bit tricky since the default OC of 10% gets the best results. But this results in too high temperatures. So I use rightmark to get the voltage back to where I want it. Which is like somewhere between 1.30 and 1.35V.

I use the scythe mugen but I think I may need another fan to cool the heatsink.


Groovy.







Thx for the info.


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Groovy.







Thx for the info.


No problemo. By the way I found the link from N2Gaming in post 909 of this here forum:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*

You guys prolly all ready know this but just in case I thought I would throw this out there. by default this M2N32 board has a tendancy to overvolt by .12v so if your goal is 1.35v then set it to 1.225.

hope this helps

N2G


Whoa I made my 50th post here already!


----------



## princip

So can anybody upload the older nforce drivers then?


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
So can anybody upload the older nforce drivers then?

Whoops forgot all about that yesterday. I'm at work right now, but in about 6 hours I am home again (then I have to eat talk to my wife, etc, etc, yada yada yada, ...) and then I hope to have some time to upload my old drivers.

here's the 15.23 version already


----------



## theDogger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pswfps*


Hmm, well it sounds like a knackered bios to me. That said, I had a similar problem with mine a while back after messing with the bios. Weird thing is that after I'd left it powered off for about 2hrs (psu switched off, no green light) it seemed to have recovered. Don't know why.


I just find it odd as I have not even been in the BIOS since getting the system running over 6 months ago. So you think that the BIOS just tanked? It is just funny because in the past when I have has system tank it always acts up a little before it does....

So still one question un-answered...I had a RAID 0 config'ed and it was the boot drives. When I receive the MOBO back should it not just be put the system back together...boot to the BIOS set the RAID, shut down connect the drives and boot back up?

Now the Trillion dollar question.......can a RAID created on the 590 chipset be plugged into a newer 7 series and still recognize the RAID and work....or do you think that it will trash the RAID because of the differences in the NVIDIA software...

Because if this would work then I would just buy a new MOBO instead of waiting 3 wks to get it back from RMA.

theDogger


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theDogger* 
Because if this would work then I would just buy a new MOBO

Nooooo Don't do it . Don't go over to the dark side. Use the force.


----------



## theDogger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Supergroover* 
Nooooo Don't do it . Don't go over to the dark side. Use the force.


Oh no dark side just would move up to the ASUS M4A79T









That is if the RAID would still be a plug-n-Play,,

theDogger


----------



## Supergroover

To be honest I have no idea if the RAID would work in another mobo. I wouldn't count on it though. Maybe the at the Asus forum they can help you? or the tech support?


----------



## AllenG

Raids created on an nforce raid can be moved to any nforce based board with raid no problems... however, if you change to an ATI/AMD chipset, you better have an nvidia based machine to get your data off the raid first because your going to have to recreate the stripe.


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Some RAM is sold with the statement that it requires a higher voltage. Basically, that may sometimes be a ripoff because you can do the same with similar cheaper RAM. However, it's not always true.

Whatev the case, I plan on using the DDR2_1150 RAM at DDR2_800 speed with timings of 3-3-3-8 or as close as I can get.
Here is the RAM I just bought.








^WICKED GOOD DEAL ON FAST DDR2. GOOD 'TIL 3/16/09.^
(Make sure you save the PDF file for the rebate as well. Must buy by or before the 16th.) I'll let y'all know how our board does with this RAM.

Groovy.







Thx for the info.


Really? I've never been able to get speeds of over 1000 with anything short of a 2.1 ram voltage... even overclocking 800 ram. But yeah, if your only running the ram at 800 then a voltage of 1.8 will work just fine, i didnt have any issues till i tried to get the ram to native speeds. Maybe some people have better luck than others. I could never get it to pass memtest and the machine would randomly lock, once i volted the ram at what it called for, all the problems disappeared.

Great deal on the ram btw, thanks for posting that!


----------



## GANDALF21502

I've noticed that the board seems to set the volts higher than default at auto.

What is the best tool to monitor CPU temps? I use PCProbe right now...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Gonna lap that heat sink?









My CPU either reads wrong, or volts itself a little higher than what I set it too. Either way, I'm cautious of temperature.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


I've noticed that the board seems to set the volts higher than default at auto.

What is the best tool to monitor CPU temps? I use PCProbe right now...


PC Probe is very inaccurate. Try either of these...
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php


----------



## smokey888

hey was wondering if u guys could help me i have the m2n sli deluxe ..

i know this is a stupid question but if i increase the voltage in the bios what is it called that i have to change??
i know this sounds stupid seeing as i have already overclocked but i just changed a load of things to get to here???

i know im ******ed lol


----------



## pswfps

Just wondering, what sort of FSB freq you overclockers are getting with this board?? I've got my CPU and HT multipliers turned down at the mo so I can try and find the ceiling but is there a generally accepted limit?


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pswfps*


Just wondering, what sort of FSB freq you overclockers are getting with this board?? I've got my CPU and HT multipliers turned down at the mo so I can try and find the ceiling but is there a generally accepted limit?


@pswfps: I got mine all the way up to around *300 MEGAHERTZ FSB *(with minimum CPU settings) without having to modify any voltages, or having to reduce the HT mult at all. Sick, huh?







If anything's slowing you down, it's probably not this mobo. The catch is, the memory controller on the board _may _not be able to go that high with fast CPU freq., but I bet it would work fine if you could get your RAM to fire that quickly (any instability thus being the RAM's fault and not the mobo's).







Waiting for my RAM!! I posted the deal I found on the fast RAM I just bought.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


Really? I've never been able to get speeds of over 1000 with anything short of a 2.1 ram voltage... even overclocking 800 ram. But yeah, if your only running the ram at 800 then a voltage of 1.8 will work just fine, i didnt have any issues till i tried to get the ram to native speeds. Maybe some people have better luck than others. I could never get it to pass memtest and the machine would randomly lock, once i volted the ram at what it called for, all the problems disappeared.

Great deal on the ram btw, thanks for posting that!


@AllenG: No prob.







I'm not really interested in getting "speeds" over 800 if I can get timings THAT tight!







After seeing the performance boost with tighter timings, there's no need to boost RAM "speed" higher than 800. However, I will almost ABSOLUTELY need a voltage increase, FYI.


----------



## Supergroover

here are the 15.17 nvidia nforce590SLI chipset drivers (don't have the 15.15 don't know if they even exist).


----------



## GANDALF21502

I got mine up to 300 also with my X2 5000. With the PHII 940 I only can get to 250 stable.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pswfps*


Just wondering, what sort of FSB freq you overclockers are getting with this board?? I've got my CPU and HT multipliers turned down at the mo so I can try and find the ceiling but is there a generally accepted limit?


----------



## GANDALF21502

THANKS!! With PCProbe, my average temp is 47 idle, 58 load. With CPUID it shows 42c idle average, 54 load average. That is a pretty big difference....which is correct.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


PC Probe is very inaccurate. Try either of these...
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pswfps*


Just wondering, what sort of FSB freq you overclockers are getting with this board?? I've got my CPU and HT multipliers turned down at the mo so I can try and find the ceiling but is there a generally accepted limit?


My max FSB is 268 with HT multi at 4


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pswfps* 
Just wondering, what sort of FSB freq you overclockers are getting with this board?? I've got my CPU and HT multipliers turned down at the mo so I can try and find the ceiling but is there a generally accepted limit?

Ya, fsb 300 easily

Gyro


----------



## princip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Supergroover* 
here are the 15.17 nvidia nforce590SLI chipset drivers (don't have the 15.15 don't know if they even exist).

Thanks for these
How do I use this to roll back from the 15.23's (10.3.0.42) Ide ATA nforce controllers


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
Thanks for these
How do I use this to roll back from the 15.23's (10.3.0.42) Ide ATA nforce controllers

What drivers come on the original Mobo Disk??? I can burn a copy for you if I figure out how to do that.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


What drivers come on the original Mobo Disk??? I can burn a copy for you if I figure out how to do that.










9.16, I believe.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


9.16, I believe.


If you need a copy of the disk then I can burn one for you and test it prior to shipping to make sure it is a complete copy.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


THANKS!! With PCProbe, my average temp is 47 idle, 58 load. With CPUID it shows 42c idle average, 54 load average. That is a pretty big difference....which is correct.


Did you try Coretemp also? I trust HWMonitor(CPUID) and Coretemp over PC Probe.
Then again, PC Probe is showing higher temps than the HWMonitor. Usually it shows lower temps.
Install Coretemp and see what it shows.
Also try RealTemp - http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/


----------



## GANDALF21502

I tried coretemp, same results as CPUID. So I would expect that PCProbe is wrong....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Did you try Coretemp also? I trust HWMonitor(CPUID) and Coretemp over PC Probe.
Then again, PC Probe is showing higher temps than the HWMonitor. Usually it shows lower temps.
Install Coretemp and see what it shows.
Also try RealTemp - http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/


----------



## Slink

PC Probe also sucks because it won't run (crashes on execute) if you have a network printer installed. No update has been released to fix this. Ever. (afaik.)


----------



## TheFoister

I have bad news. I received my new Corsair Dominator DDR2-1066 rams (2x2gb kit) yesterday. I put them in last night. The news is, system couldn't start (no post screen nothing).
I cleared the cmos for any conflicting previous settings but didn't help. I also removed one stick and tried like that but didn't help either.

So any suggestions? Anybody else had or heard a similar problem?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
Really? I've never been able to get speeds of over 1000 with anything short of a 2.1 ram voltage... even overclocking 800 ram. But yeah, if your only running the ram at 800 then a voltage of 1.8 will work just fine, i didnt have any issues till i tried to get the ram to native speeds. Maybe some people have better luck than others. I could never get it to pass memtest and the machine would randomly lock, once i volted the ram at what it called for, all the problems disappeared.

Great deal on the ram btw, thanks for posting that!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
I have bad news. I received my new Corsair Dominator DDR2-1066 rams (2x2gb kit) yesterday. I put them in last night. The news is, system couldn't start (no post screen nothing).
I cleared the cmos for any conflicting previous settings but didn't help. I also removed one stick and tried like that but didn't help either.

So any suggestions? Anybody else had or heard a similar problem?

I would try to use your old ram to allow you access to bios settings and then set the voltages and timings for the new ram before you install it. Then after you have a successfull checksum saved to your cmos. turn the systme off and swop out the ram modules. Try that and let us know if it works for you.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## TheFoister

If you are suspicious about the ram volt, it was already set to 2.1 at my first boot trial before I cleared the CMOS (because my current OCZ's also need 2.1). Timings were also not so tight but... (I think they were 4-4-4-15).
Anyway I'll try your suggestion tonight and keep you informed. Thanks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I would try to use your old ram to allow you access to bios settings and then set the voltages and timings for the new ram before you install it. Then after you have a successfull checksum saved to your cmos. turn the systme off and swop out the ram modules. Try that and let us know if it works for you.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
If you are suspicious about the ram volt, it was already set to 2.1 at my first boot trial before I cleared the CMOS (because my current OCZ's also need 2.1). Timings were also not so tight but... (I think they were 4-4-4-15).
Anyway I'll try your suggestion tonight and keep you informed. Thanks.

Most times when you clear the cmos the settings all go back to default which is normally all on auto so you have to reconfigure the settings. Are you trying to set up new cpu and ram all at once? if so I would get the cpu installed first with the old ram and then adjust the timmings and volts for the ram and then F10 save bios let it reboot and when it says sucessfully saved checksum to bios then turn it off and simply swop out the ram. don't forget to turn the power supply off any time you install or remove any hardware and let it sit for a minute or so to make sure all the power is drained before you start removing/installing hardware

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## TheFoister

It is just a ram upgrade. Everything else is same.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Most times when you clear the cmos the settings all go back to default which is normally all on auto so you have to reconfigure the settings. Are you trying to set up new cpu and ram all at once? if so I would get the cpu installed first with the old ram and then adjust the timmings and volts for the ram and then F10 save bios let it reboot and when it says sucessfully saved checksum to bios then turn it off and simply swop out the ram. don't forget to turn the power supply off any time you install or remove any hardware and let it sit for a minute or so to make sure all the power is drained before you start removing/installing hardware

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
It is just a ram upgrade. Everything else is same.

OK let us know how it goes.


----------



## AllenG

time the ram at 5-5-5-15... 2.1v and remove any existing overclock settings to start out with. Set the ram as DDR 2 800. Also, test the ram in a different machine and make sure its all good.

I dont know if anyone is successfully running 1066 ram with the 2101 bios... but seeing as that bios really doesnt understand the phenom II's anyways, i wonder if we might possibly be able to use a slightly older bios? (If none of this fixes your problems) Wish i had mine already, i'd be able to help you out some... or cry the blues too.


----------



## pswfps

I'm running a pair of Kingston HyperX DRR2 1066 (4GB) sticks without any problems under bios 2101:

Set BIOS DDR2 speed to 800
Set timinings to 5-5-5-15
Set cmd rate to 1T
Set DDR2 voltage 2.3v

My old OCZ DDR2 800 modules ran on 2.1v but these are rated at 2.3v. I'm, not sure if that is a general DDR2 1066 requirement or peculiar to Kingston.


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


If you need a copy of the disk then I can burn one for you and test it prior to shipping to make sure it is a complete copy.


You have your asus chipset drivers, and the nvidia chipset drivers. I uploaded two chipset driver versions by nvidia (15.17 and 15.23)

On the Asus website you can download the Asus versions of chipset drivers, although they don't have a new asus chipset driver for every new chipset driver by nvidia. I think I have Asus chipset driver v9.19 stored somewhere on my home pc, and this may be different from the ones originally transported on CD with the mainboard. So 9.16 may very well be on the original cd.

I have attached the ASUS winXP chipset drivers v9.19 for our mobo.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Are these chipset drivers only for XP?
I was looking to update mine, but there are no chipset drivers available from Aus. Are these drivers third party?


----------



## TheFoister

Ok gentleman,

I followed your suggestions to set the speed of the ram to DDR2-800 and timings to 5-5-5-15 with my old rams and then replace the sticks with the 1066s.

It didn't work.









So I decided to leave everything at "Auto" as a last chance (except the volt, which is set to 2.1).

And it booted perfectly.









Board thinks that my new rams are DDR2-800 which are running at 5-5-5-15 timings (which are indeed correct). Now I'll again OC my system back to 3.7 and see what happens.

Thanks once more for all suggestions.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


OK let us know how it goes.


----------



## AllenG

Good to hear it finally worked, yeah auto worked fine for me until i started to OC. But really it seems like all these boards act some what different.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheFoister*


Ok gentleman,

I followed your suggestions to set the speed of the ram to DDR2-800 and timings to 5-5-5-15 with my old rams and then replace the sticks with the 1066s.

It didn't work.









So I decided to leave everything at "Auto" as a last chance (except the volt, which is set to 2.1).

And it booted perfectly.









Board thinks that my new rams are DDR2-800 which are running at 5-5-5-15 timings (which are indeed correct). Now I'll again OC my system back to 3.7 and see what happens.

Thanks once more for all suggestions.


Is the RAM you have supposed to run faster than DDR2_800? Also, what timings (please)? DDR2_???? timings ?-?-?-??


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Is the RAM you have supposed to run faster than DDR2_800? Also, what timings (please)? DDR2_???? timings ?-?-?-??


i think he has the same Corsair Dominator i do... 2 x 2 gb. ddr2 1066, 5-5-5-15, 2.1v are the specs for the ram.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


i think he has the same Corsair Dominator i do... 2 x 2 gb. ddr2 1066, 5-5-5-15, 2.1v are the specs for the ram.


What is a good price for those. $50 ,60 , 70 . 100+


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Are these chipset drivers only for XP?
I was looking to update mine, but there are no chipset drivers available from Aus. Are these drivers third party?

I downloaded these drivers V9.19 from the ASUS website and I asked for winXP. They are for the M2N32 sli deluxe.

A few posts up I posted some Nvidia chipset drivers for the nforce 590 SLI AMD chipset. I believe they were WinXP also.

But I am sure if you go to the nvidia website and look for the driver download page you can find the latest chipset drivers from them for your board and windows version. Same goes for the asus chipset drivers.


----------



## AllenG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
What is a good price for those. $50 ,60 , 70 . 100+























dunno now, i bought mine about 9 months ago through my work. payed well over 100 for the 4 gb.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
dunno now, i bought mine about 9 months ago through my work. payed well over 100 for the 4 gb.

OK thank you, I asked becuase I saw these and a while ago I could have sworn I saw them for like 40 or 50

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=250382822908


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j_syk*


i still have 2 years on my warranty! I'm sure that if i can find a reason to RMA it in summer of 2011 they'll have no option than to upgrade me










 SHHHH!! DUDE!! Come on! Keep that $#!* down, eh?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I would double check on that. they say 3 year warranty but it's actually 3 years from the date of manufacture. check it out I could be wrong.



Code:


Code:


if (current_date <= date_of_purchase + 3years) warranty_good = true


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


SHHHH!! DUDE!! Come on! Keep that $#!* down, eh?

Code:


Code:


if (current_date <= date_of_purchase + 3years) warranty_good = true




















for your CODE


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Supergroover*


I downloaded these drivers V9.19 from the ASUS website and I asked for winXP. They are for the M2N32 sli deluxe.

A few posts up I posted some Nvidia chipset drivers for the nforce 590 SLI AMD chipset. I believe they were WinXP also.

But I am sure if you go to the nvidia website and look for the driver download page you can find the latest chipset drivers from them for your board and windows version. Same goes for the asus chipset drivers.


I don't think that Asus makes these available for Vista, except through automatic download. I only get some RAID drivers when I click on the chipset drivers.

Does anyone know what the chipset is on the M2N32SLI deluxe? The Newegg page shows it as the 590, but my CPU-Z shows it as the 570??


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

It is officially a 590 which is the same as the 570









I too wondered about that lol


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


It is officially a 590 which is the same as the 570









I too wondered about that lol


NB is 590 and south bridge is the 570 That is what I think any way.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


NB is 590 and south bridge is the 570 That is what I think any way.


Yes you got it lol


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


NB is 590 and south bridge is the 570 That is what I think any way.


Huh?!?!?! 
How does that work? 2 different chips?

Actually... what exactly is the north and south bridge? Now that I think about it I don't really know what they do.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
Huh?!?!?!
How does that work? 2 different chips?

Actually... what exactly is the north and south bridge? Now that I think about it I don't really know what they do.

North bridge is the PCIe x16 slot #1
South bridge is the PCIe x16 slot #2

North bridge communicates with cpu and south bridge. South bride communicates through the North bridge.

both have a x16 controller but the north bridge is designed to allow you to use x32 lanes of sli or True x16 x2 for a real x16 x x16 sli capable rig

the 570 only does x16 x x8 in sli mode but they use the north bridge to link to the south bridge for true 32 lane sli

Hope that helps explain it a little better.

I may be off a little here but this is how I understand it

N2G


----------



## Slink

Ok, boys (and girls) I got the RAM. ... Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227406

EDIT: SCRATCH THAT, I GOT IT TO POST!







Ugh, gotta work on it... both sticks will POST now. Started with rather minimal settings. 2.225v, 400-6-6-6-18-2T

Thanks, all. (I'm using BIOS 1101). Tips? 
-Slink


----------



## AllenG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Ok, boys (and girls) I got the RAM. ... Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227406

EDIT: SCRATCH THAT, I GOT IT TO POST!







Ugh, gotta work on it... both sticks will POST now. Started with rather minimal settings. 2.225v, 400-6-6-6-18-2T

Thanks, all. (I'm using BIOS 1101). Tips?
-Slink

Bios 1701 worked the best for me with 90nm and the higher end ram. I spent a long time finding a bios that worked right. Other than that, goto town starting out using the ram's called for voltage. might want to kick it down to 667, go for OC till you get the ram around 800, then start trying to tighten your timings like you wanted to.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


Bios 1701 worked the best for me with 90nm and the higher end ram. I spent a long time finding a bios that worked right. Other than that, goto town starting out using the ram's called for voltage. might want to kick it down to 667, go for OC till you get the ram around 800, then start trying to tighten your timings like you wanted to.


Thanks for the BIOS info. I really appreciate it. What about using the newer BIOS? Less stable than the v1701 you suggested? Thanks AllenG!!

I pretty much started it like that. Currently testing 2.8 GHz (12x235) on same CPU @ 1.392 V. Ram is set to DDR2_800 (470 MHz effective, atm) 5-5-5-15. Tighter timings disappointed me, but it kicks my old RAM's arse. How high can I push this voltage, tho?? I'm kinda scared to push past 2.3 V. "Stock" is 2.2 V, fyi. However, I'm getting the idea that over-volt would be necessary for the tight timings. Tips?


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Thanks for the BIOS info. I really appreciate it. What about using the newer BIOS? Less stable than the v1701 you suggested? Thanks AllenG!!

I pretty much started it like that. Currently testing 2.8 GHz (12x235) on same CPU @ 1.392 V. Ram is set to DDR2_800 (470 MHz effective, atm) 5-5-5-15. Tighter timings disappointed me, but it kicks my old RAM's arse. How high can I push this voltage, tho?? I'm kinda scared to push past 2.3 V. "Stock" is 2.2 V, fyi. However, I'm getting the idea that over-volt would be necessary for the tight timings. Tips?


I ran the 2101 bios up until a few other fellow m2n32-sli deluxe / windsor lovers told me i should try 1701 if i wanted rock solid stability. It had its bugs like all, but worked way better than the 16xx whatever i had on there... and the final stable 19xx release.

If 5-5-5-15 is working good for you and tighter timings didnt give you much, then leave the ram voltage at 2.2, crank that FSB up, drop your multi and get that ram running near its native speeds already. If the HT gets too high (over 1350 or so), volt the NB to CPU HT up to 1.3 v (dont knock that ht multi down to 4! lol).

As far as tighter timings go, i would leave the stock voltage and see how tight you can get it running at 870. If you cant get atleast 4-4-4-12 you could probably try to make it all the way to 2.5v safely provided the ram is cooled well. If i couldnt get 4-4-4-12 outta it at anything under 900, i wouldnt waste my time. Personally, only way i'd give up the speed this ram is capable of is if i could get 3-3-3-8 timings out of it at atleast 792.


----------



## pswfps

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 







for your CODE

Yeah he forgot the semicolon... Probably a closet VB programmer really!!


----------



## TheFoister

correct !!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


i think he has the same Corsair Dominator i do... 2 x 2 gb. ddr2 1066, 5-5-5-15, 2.1v are the specs for the ram.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pswfps*


Yeah he forgot the semicolon... Probably a closet VB programmer really!!


I was just joking w/him in regards to = true. I don't really know code or any programming laguage. Heck Http is hard enough for me.

For real here, if any one does not have a recieipt and can not prove date of purchase you are always covered by the date of manufacture.

Hope this helps,

N2G


----------



## spaceballsrules

I agree with the use of the 1701 BIOS. With that BIOS, I did not have to change anything to get my RAM to run at its native 4-4-4-12 @2.1V @800MHz.
I was able to OC to my heart's delight with it afterward. This was with a 6400+ BTW.
With my 9850, I am running the 2001 BIOS, but the RAM runs at 5-5-5-15, and no OC is possible. As soon as I set the SLI ready memory to enabled, the rig won't boot up. Sup with that??
I may back down to the 1802 or 1903 BIOS to see if it is more stable.


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


North bridge is the PCIe x16 slot #1
South bridge is the PCIe x16 slot #2

North bridge communicates with cpu and south bridge. South bride communicates through the North bridge.

both have a x16 controller but the north bridge is designed to allow you to use x32 lanes of sli or True x16 x2 for a real x16 x x16 sli capable rig

the 570 only does x16 x x8 in sli mode but they use the north bridge to link to the south bridge for true 32 lane sli

Hope that helps explain it a little better.

I may be off a little here but this is how I understand it

N2G


Ah icic, seems to make sense... at least I think it does in my head








I defiantly had to read that more than once to get it.
Thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
Ah icic, seems to make sense... at least I think it does in my head








I defiantly had to read that more than once to get it.
Thanks









You can always go to Asus for a schematic diagram of the system buss archictecture and google it as well to see if you learn something other then what I have explained. If you do and you find that I was erroniouse in my post please report your findings and explain what I described incorrectly.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## RagingInferno

Hehehe, I managed to sell of my 8800GT $100 (CAD). Orignally got for around $200 after tax and managed to get the $40 mail in rebate (which took 4 months to get... ***?!) Now got me a new shinny EVGA GTX-260 216 (Great sale at NCIX)









Check out my new benchmarks. Wow did everything just skyrocket. How did my CPU score go up with my new video card? Did my 8800GT just bottleneck my PhII 940?

Still can't believe how its so much more physically bigger it is compaired to my 8800GT, it almost didn't even fit!









This card rocks! Still not enough for constant 30fps in Enthusiast Crysis Warhead though (Damit! Can't afford a 280 or higher)


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
Hehehe, I managed to sell of my 8800GT $100 (CAD). Orignally got for around $200 after tax and managed to get the $40 mail in rebate (which took 4 months to get... ***?!) Now got me a new shinny EVGA GTX-260 216 (Great sale at NCIX)









Check out my new benchmarks. Wow did everything just skyrocket. How did my CPU score go up with my new video card? Did my 8800GT just bottleneck my PhII 940?

Still can't believe how its so much more physically bigger it is compaired to my 8800GT, it almost didn't even fit!









This card rocks! Still not enough for constant 30fps in Enthusiast Crysis Warhead though (Damit! Can't afford a 280 or higher)

I think it's time for you to start folding


----------



## GANDALF21502

You have pretty much the exact setup as I do. Haven't run Vantage yet, but my 3dmark06 score went from 11,000 with the x25000 and GTX260 216, and went to 17,300 with the PHII 940 at 3.6! NICE JUMP!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingInferno*


Hehehe, I managed to sell of my 8800GT $100 (CAD). Orignally got for around $200 after tax and managed to get the $40 mail in rebate (which took 4 months to get... ***?!) Now got me a new shinny EVGA GTX-260 216 (Great sale at NCIX)









Check out my new benchmarks. Wow did everything just skyrocket. How did my CPU score go up with my new video card? Did my 8800GT just bottleneck my PhII 940?

Still can't believe how its so much more physically bigger it is compaired to my 8800GT, it almost didn't even fit!









This card rocks! Still not enough for constant 30fps in Enthusiast Crysis Warhead though (Damit! Can't afford a 280 or higher)


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


You have pretty much the exact setup as I do. Haven't run Vantage yet, but my 3dmark06 score went from 11,000 with the x25000 and GTX260 216, and went to 17,300 with the PHII 940 at 3.6! NICE JUMP!


Wow I might have to test this cpu theory out this week end. Fry's is having a sale this sunday for $180. but heck after tax and gas i would prolly be better off buying the cpu online. the only bennifit to purchasing at fry's is that if the cpu is bad or I can't get it to work properly then I always have the option of returning it for a full refund. Man you gotta love fry's for that. tiger and compusa is the same way.

I have a SLI rig with similar scores with 2x BFG 9800GT OC 512Mb

What is the amount of ram on the 260 that may have something to do w/it as well.


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
You have pretty much the exact setup as I do. Haven't run Vantage yet, but my 3dmark06 score went from 11,000 with the x25000 and GTX260 216, and went to 17,300 with the PHII 940 at 3.6! NICE JUMP!

Oh yeah I didn't notice that we have nearly similar setups now. Guess I was too excited about having a new video card to match my new cpu









I'm done with the upgrading for now, I can't keep burning money like this








(well spent burnt money







)


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Wow I might have to test this cpu theory out this week end. Fry's is having a sale this sunday for $180. but heck after tax and gas i would prolly be better off buying the cpu online. the only bennifit to purchasing at fry's is that if the cpu is bad or I can't get it to work properly then I always have the option of returning it for a full refund. Man you gotta love fry's for that. tiger and compusa is the same way.

I have a SLI rig with similar scores with 2x BFG 9800GT OC 512Mb

What is the amount of ram on the 260 that may have something to do w/it as well.

I've got 896MB.

(Where do they come up with this number?! Did they just stick in 512, 256, and 128 sticks of memory in there... wouldn't it better better pcb design if they had 2 ram slots instead of 3?)


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
I've got 896MB

I'm glad to hear it. Later on down the road you can p/u another identical 260 and sli them for a seriously quad core system. cpu x 4 and vga x4 FTW


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I'm glad to hear it. Later on down the road you can p/u another identical 260 and sli them for a seriously quad core system. cpu x 4 and vga x4 FTW










Oooooooh 2 260 216 cores... *drool*

um... wouldn't I need a bigger power supply as well, this 260 took up both of my power supply's PCI-E connectors, and with 3 hard drives and 2 optical drives, and my mini water cooling system, I don't think I have another 4 connectors needed for another. Think 550W would be enough? My Computer is getting very power hungry.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
Oooooooh 2 260 216 cores... *drool*

um... wouldn't I need a bigger power supply as well, this 260 took up both of my power supply's PCI-E connectors, and with 3 hard drives and 2 optical drives, and my mini water cooling system, I don't think I have another 4 connectors needed for another. Think 550W would be enough? My Computer is getting very power hungry.

mwa ha ha ha "NOT" you will deff need a bigger power supply. I'm impressed that you able to get away with that power supply as it is with your present system config.


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
mwa ha ha ha "NOT" you will deff need a bigger power supply. I'm impressed that you able to get away with that power supply as it is with your present system config.

Well I used this power supply calculator
http://extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine

And with my OC settings and everything on max it says I top off at 440W for my current setup. If I select SLI it says 520W... wow really pushing the limit of my power supply if I SLI. Hopefully it's fairly accurate. So if currently it max out at 440W, I still have lots of head room









Edit: Oh wait I forgot about capacitor aging, so with 20% added, I am at 520W maxed out... wow now its close *sweatdrops* (lets not even talk about SLI then)


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
Well I used this power supply calculator
http://extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine

And with my OC settings and everything on max it says I top off at 440W for my current setup. If I select SLI it says 520W... wow really pushing the limit of my power supply if I SLI. Hopefully it's fairly accurate. So if currently it max out at 440W, I still have lots of head room









Edit: Oh wait I forgot about capacitor aging, so with 20% added, I am at 520W maxed out... wow now its close *sweatdrops* (lets not even talk about SLI then)

Let me know if you are able to use this ASUS Power supply calculator. http://support.asus.com/PowerSupplyC...Language=en-us

N2G


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Let me know if you are able to use this ASUS Power supply calculator. http://support.asus.com/PowerSupplyC...Language=en-us

N2G

Oh great its telling me recommended 700W T_T

I think I need to play crysis for long periods of time to find out if its stable or not


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
Oh great its telling me recommended 700W T_T

I think I need to play crysis for long periods of time to find out if its stable or not

















No need to get upset. I think ASUS is pretty accurate but never the less, I always asume it's better to be safe then sorry. Any underpowered rig can produce havock on a system and you don't want to discover that on one of your best day's. Now if you blow a PSU and it takes your whole system w/it as they have been known to do, then I'm sure it will be one of your worse days.









Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*









No need to get upset. I think ASUS is pretty accurate but never the less, I always asume it's better to be safe then sorry. Any underpowered rig can produce havock on a system and you don't want to discover that on one of your best day's. Now if you blow a PSU and it takes your whole system w/it as they have been known to do, then I'm sure it will be one of your worse days.









Good Luck,

N2G


Yeah I know what you mean about being safe... but man 700W and up start to cost so much! It's getting close to another 260... decisions decisions...


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingInferno*


Yeah I know what you mean about being safe... but man 700W and up start to cost so much! It's getting close to another 260... decisions decisions...


I picked up the power supply in my rig at fry's electronics for sale over 4 months ago for a little over $140.00. Look at it this way use your rig as is for as long as possible and when you get a very very good deal on antother identical video card then simply sell your PSU on ebay. Then upgrade to a better PSU and only pay the difference. You'll be better off and upgradable/future proof for some time to come.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I agree with the use of the 1701 BIOS. With that BIOS, I did not have to change anything to get my RAM to run at its native 4-4-4-12 @2.1V @800MHz.
I was able to OC to my heart's delight with it afterward. This was with a 6400+ BTW.
With my 9850, I am running the 2001 BIOS, but the RAM runs at 5-5-5-15, and no OC is possible. As soon as I set the SLI ready memory to enabled, the rig won't boot up. Sup with that??
I may back down to the 1802 or 1903 BIOS to see if it is more stable.



I never had any luck with the SLi setting for the ram ( That was with my 5000+ Black edition) all it did was lock up.

I Just disabled the SLi ram setting and over clocked the Old fashion way.. Worked great like that.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


I never had any luck with the SLi setting for the ram ( That was with my 5000+ Black edition) all it did was lock up.

I Just disabled the SLi ram setting and over clocked the Old fashion way.. Worked great like that.


Agreed!!!


----------



## Gyro

there seems to be a new bios (2205)
check here :http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

Gyro


----------



## revoracer26

i have a M2N-SLi Black Edition MB (not Deluxe version) with the AMD athlon 64x2 5000 +BE CPU and 2GB OCZ platinum Memory 800DDR2. Im also running a ATI Radeon x1600Pro 512mb DDr2 GPU. I have a ULTRA X-factor 500W PS. It all running XP pro SP3. i ran CPU-Z and Orthos to get my numbers and it wont tell me everythign i need to know. mostly wont tell me my memory info.
but i do know the CPU is running at 2.6ghz. I tryed to follow the Guide that was posted and it doesnt work. i noticed that the votages in the guide are completely different from my Bios limits. i managed to get my CPU itself up to 3.10 GHz but the system wouldnt boot correctly. i wanted to chage the HT and the voltage to the CPU but the voltage wont go higher. i did a Bios update to v. 0903 from ASUS and all it did was allow me to access the HT x5 option.

if anyone out there has the same setup or similar, can you please help me. im confused at this point.


----------



## GANDALF21502

Yup, pretty much same setup. I AM VERY HAPPY with this setup. I don't think I will need any upgrades myself for a good bit!...







Gotta stop spending for now...lol.

As far as the the new BIOS, 2205. I found a d/l for it, but it's not listed on Asus site, at least I can't find it. They still don't show support for the PHII's. I think this was to fix memory address problems from the last bios which I am running, the 2101. They took the 2101 off there site also. I haven't flashed to it yet, anyone try it yet???

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingInferno*


Oh yeah I didn't notice that we have nearly similar setups now. Guess I was too excited about having a new video card to match my new cpu









I'm done with the upgrading for now, I can't keep burning money like this








(well spent burnt money







)


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


Yup, pretty much same setup. I AM VERY HAPPY with this setup. I don't think I will need any upgrades myself for a good bit!...







Gotta stop spending for now...lol.

As far as the the new BIOS, 2205. I found a d/l for it, but it's not listed on Asus site, at least I can't find it. They still don't show support for the PHII's. I think this was to fix memory address problems from the last bios which I am running, the 2101. They took the 2101 off there site also. I haven't flashed to it yet, anyone try it yet???


I am sticking with the 2001 BIOS for now.
As Gandalf asked, Has anyone flashed to the 2205 yet?


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


Yup, pretty much same setup. I AM VERY HAPPY with this setup. I don't think I will need any upgrades myself for a good bit!...







Gotta stop spending for now...lol.

As far as the the new BIOS, 2205. I found a d/l for it, but it's not listed on Asus site, at least I can't find it. They still don't show support for the PHII's. I think this was to fix memory address problems from the last bios which I am running, the 2101. They took the 2101 off there site also. I haven't flashed to it yet, anyone try it yet???


hmm, i'm tempted to try it... but everything works so good right now on my machine. I'll have to think about this one.


----------



## TheFoister

I just flashed to 2205 !!

* So far everything is running normal. Noticed that DDR timings screen is changed, now has more option to set compared to 2105.

* Board is still overvolting the cpu.

* I kept the good news to the end, looks like official support for PhenomIIs is on the way for M2N32. I couldn't remember where we were seeing the "unknown cpu" message but now everywhere lists the cpu as Phenom II.









Anything you want me to check?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
hmm, i'm tempted to try it... but everything works so good right now on my machine. I'll have to think about this one.


----------



## GANDALF21502

So the post screen shows the Phenom II now??? That is GOOD news if that is the case...guess I will have to flash soon!

I wonder if I can get my FSB higher now with this BIOS? Before I could hit 300, when I flashed to 2101 and put the PHII 940 in I couldn't get over 250. Perhaps the new BIOS fixes that issue...maybe!


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
I just flashed to 2205 !!

* So far everything is running normal. Noticed that DDR timings screen is changed, now has more option to set compared to 2105.

* Board is still overvolting the cpu.

* I kept the good news to the end, looks like official support for PhenomIIs is on the way for M2N32. I couldn't remember where we were seeing the "unknown cpu" message but now everywhere lists the cpu as Phenom II.









Anything you want me to check?

Oh sweet! No more unknown cpu! I might just flash it right now...
But now I am thinking back to the "if it ain't broke don't fix it"








Getting the itchy trigger finger...


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
Oh sweet! No more unknown cpu! I might just flash it right now...
But now I am thinking back to the "if it ain't broke don't fix it"








Getting the itchy trigger finger...

Dooooo eeeeeeet!!


----------



## test tube

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheFoister*


* Board is still overvolting the cpu.


This is something native the the Phenom II architecture apparently, most people running them (except people with MSI boards) report that the processors are overvolted during load.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingInferno*


Oh sweet! No more unknown cpu! I might just flash it right now...
But now I am thinking back to the "if it ain't broke don't fix it"








Getting the itchy trigger finger...


Haha I know the feeling... I've broken some stuff while in that mindset. ;-P

What is the best way to flash my BIOS do the desired version? I am thinking I would most prefer using the in-BIOS utility rather than some Windows-based tool. Low-level = stable. Windows = "iffy".


----------



## N2Gaming

Yes I was under the impression that flashing the bios from w/in windows can be disasterouse but I was also told that if you flash from w/in windows and the flash fails you still have another shot at it since your computer is already running. I would think that stock bios settings for all your hardware would make the system as stable as possible b4 any flashing is attempted.

I have not flashed my bios yet becuase I don't have a removeable bios on any of my boards.

What's your take on this any one.


----------



## RagingInferno

I did it! Oh this is a nice update.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=527094

Everywhere does say Phenom II 940 now! and I regained all 4093Mb of ram again! No more stupid unusable ram!

I just normally use the windows asus update for the flash, its just easier than trying to dig out a usb stick and going into the bios. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Yes I was under the impression that flashing the bios from w/in windows can be disasterouse but I was also told that if you flash from w/in windows and the flash fails you still have another shot at it since your computer is already running. I would think that stock bios settings for all your hardware would make the system as stable as possible b4 any flashing is attempted.

I have not flashed my bios yet becuase I don't have a removeable bios on any of my boards.

What's your take on this any one.


For the M2N32 SLI, I use the EZ Flash utility in the BIOS and a USB drive.
You HAVE TO set your BIOS to defaults before flashing. Otherwise, your old settings can cause problems. If you forget to reset, you can always do a CMOS reset. Not a big deal.
The only risk involved with flashing the BIOS is when a power outage occurs. If you have a UPS, this is not a problem.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingInferno*


I did it! Oh this is a nice update.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=527094

Everywhere does say Phenom II 940 now! and I regained all 4093Mb of ram again! No more stupid unusable ram!

I just normally use the windows asus update for the flash, its just easier than trying to dig out a usb stick and going into the bios. Never had a problem with it.


That must be such a relief


----------



## RagingInferno

Oh I missed a screenshot, gotta show you the new bios number


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


For the M2N32 SLI, I use the EZ Flash utility in the BIOS and a USB drive.
You HAVE TO set your BIOS to defaults before flashing. Otherwise, your old settings can cause problems. If you forget to reset, you can always do a CMOS reset. Not a big deal.
The only risk involved with flashing the BIOS is when a power outage occurs. If you have a UPS, this is not a problem.

That must be such a relief










Oh yes it is such a relief! 
Looks like this is definatly a worth whill update.

So do we have offical Phenom II support now? Or did Asus get lazy and just slap names everywhere? What do you guys think on that one?


----------



## GANDALF21502

THAT IS SWEET! I suppose I will flash the BIOS later...









Still does not show the BIOS on the Asus site or does not show PHII support for this board, but perhaps they just haven't listed it yet....


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingInferno*


Oh yes it is such a relief! 
Looks like this is definatly a worth whill update.

So do we have offical Phenom II support now? Or did Asus get lazy and just slap names everywhere? What do you guys think on that one?


If your RAM is working properly now, I would say that there is definitely support for the CPU. I don't think the BIOS update would be purely cosmetic. That would be a pointless endeavour, and just make people angry.

I am loving the 2001 BIOS with my new 9850. I just set my RAM to Ganged and the timings to 4-4-4-12 and it is running beautifully








Why is 2101 so screwy?


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


THAT IS SWEET! I suppose I will flash the BIOS later...









Still does not show the BIOS on the Asus site or does not show PHII support for this board, but perhaps they just haven't listed it yet....


Just go to the orginal link for the thead on this bios

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...0Deluxe&page=1

and grab it from the global link listed on the second post. I have already updated that thread with my new results


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


If your RAM is working properly now, I would say that there is definitely support for the CPU. I don't think the BIOS update would be purely cosmetic. That would be a pointless endeavour, and just make people angry.

I am loving the 2001 BIOS with my new 9850. I just set my RAM to Ganged and the timings to 4-4-4-12 and it is running beautifully








Why is 2101 so screwy?


Lol, they were making people angry already by saying our board won't have offical Phenom II support. At least we are getting something with Phenom II support!









Don't know what is up with 2101. Who knows maybe 2205 might work with your ram timings. It did fix my memory problems.


----------



## N2Gaming

In all honesty the board was labled and sold as AM2+ supported up to 125w so I see no reason other then new mobo sales getting in the way of them updating a bios for the new cpu's. After all we have a really nice mobo that cost a pretty penny to boot so Asus should give us the Phenon II CPU support that we all deserve. Heck some of us just bought this mobo before they discontinued it and felt kinda burnd by the fact that we did not do more research but at the time we were buying there really was not talk of Phenom II's beucase every one was still raving over the Phenom 9950 BE's 125w version. Just my







for what it's worth.

I may get the new Phenom II this week end so that I can be one of the select few to actuall have hands on experience and be able help other members properly set up there system for use w/a new Phenom II 940 BE.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


If your RAM is working properly now, I would say that there is definitely support for the CPU. I don't think the BIOS update would be purely cosmetic. That would be a pointless endeavour, and just make people angry.

I am loving the 2001 BIOS with my new 9850. I just set my RAM to Ganged and the timings to 4-4-4-12 and it is running beautifully








Why is 2101 so screwy?


What CPU speed? What RAM speed setting? Thx,









Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Yes I was under the impression that flashing the bios from w/in windows can be disasterouse but I was also told that if you flash from w/in windows and the flash fails you still have another shot at it since your computer is already running. I would think that stock bios settings for all your hardware would make the system as stable as possible b4 any flashing is attempted.

I have not flashed my bios yet becuase I don't have a removeable bios on any of my boards.

What's your take on this, anyone?


Thanks, N2G. Yeah, anyone else have some input for me here?? thx!
-Slink


----------



## AllenG

Oh wow! This is all great news, im stoked as can be now!







Might try the new bios with the 6400+, not sure yet though... might just wait till i get the 720 BE.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
I just flashed to 2205 !!

* So far everything is running normal. Noticed that DDR timings screen is changed, now has more option to set compared to 2105.

* Board is still overvolting the cpu.

* I kept the good news to the end, looks like official support for PhenomIIs is on the way for M2N32. I couldn't remember where we were seeing the "unknown cpu" message but now everywhere lists the cpu as Phenom II.









Anything you want me to check?

Does 1066 work native? Can we actually set the ram on DDR 2 1066 instead then start the OC from there? Ram divider control possibly?


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
What CPU speed? What RAM speed setting? Thx,









Thanks, N2G. Yeah, anyone else have some input for me here?? thx!
-Slink

The CPU is currently OC'd to 2.8 using the multiplier at 14x only. The RAM is set to DDR2-800, 2T, 2.1V.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
Lol, they were making people angry already by saying our board won't have offical Phenom II support. At least we are getting something with Phenom II support!









Don't know what is up with 2101. Who knows maybe 2205 might work with your ram timings. It did fix my memory problems.

It fixed yours, but mine isn't broken








I will be sticking with the 2001 BIOS until a change is needed.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
The CPU is currently OC'd to 2.8 using the multiplier at 14x only. The RAM is set to DDR2-800, 2T, 2.1V.

It fixed yours, but mine isn't broken








I will be sticking with the 2001 BIOS until a change is needed.

Looks good Rodney.


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya folks.

I started to flash my board to 2001 right through asus's windows utility. But then I thought of all the horror stories I have read about fubar'd flashing. So I booted to bios and saved the original to drive. Then I went back to asus's flasher in windows and did the deed. It took about 45sec and I just had patience. Not a problem at all, flashed rebooted and my 9850 worked and was seen by the bios and all was good in the land of phenom.

But now I am really thinking of going with a 2x2 kit for ram cause of the two vmwares I am running. Right now I am using 1859 megs of my 2048 and there is not much extra at all. So I don't know what I want 1st, either ram or another gtx+. And then according to the asus link that n2g put up a few posts ago I should have 950watts for a psu. Wow, right now my tx650 is doing the trick but I want another gtx+ for sure and I'll take out the 98gt and move it to my m2n-sli mobo with my 5000be for another folder. AND I want a 24" lcd to replace what I got, so I have a few decisions to make.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Hiya folks.

I started to flash my board to 2001 right through asus's windows utility. But then I thought of all the horror stories I have read about fubar'd flashing. So I booted to bios and saved the original to drive. Then I went back to asus's flasher in windows and did the deed. It took about 45sec and I just had patience. Not a problem at all, flashed rebooted and my 9850 worked and was seen by the bios and all was good in the land of phenom.

But now I am really thinking of going with a 2x2 kit for ram cause of the two vmwares I am running. Right now I am using 1859 megs of my 2048 and there is not much extra at all. So I don't know what I want 1st, either ram or another gtx+. And then according to the asus link that n2g put up a few posts ago I should have 950watts for a psu. Wow, right now my tx650 is doing the trick but I want another gtx+ for sure and I'll take out the 98gt and move it to my m2n-sli mobo with my 5000be for another folder. AND I want a 24" lcd to replace what I got, so I have a few decisions to make.


I would get the RAM first, as it is very cheap and accessible.
As for the 9800GTX, have you entered the PNY Folding competition. The grand prize is a 9800GTX+. I just won the 9600GSO 768MB the other day, and another member won some RAM. Oh yeah, you can win the RAM also








The thread is in the Folding section. If you can't find it, PM me


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I would get the RAM first, as it is very cheap and accessible.
As for the 9800GTX, have you entered the PNY Folding competition. The grand prize is a 9800GTX+. I just won the 9600GSO 768MB the other day, and another member won some RAM. Oh yeah, you can win the RAM also








The thread is in the Folding section. If you can't find it, PM me










Hiya spaceballs. It looks to me like it is US only. I'm gonna put down an address from a buddy of mine and see what happens. Thanks for the tip, I did see it before but didn't want to bother.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

noob question for you guys. Maybe I missed it but I can not for the life of me find the section in the bios for shutdown temp on my M2N32 WS Pro bios 2001. Can you please point me in the right direction if it is there







I would really love to know where it is even tho I monitor my tems quite regularly it would be great as a back up incase something happened.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
noob question for you guys. Maybe I missed it but I can not for the life of me find the section in the bios for shutdown temp on my M2N32 WS Pro bios 2001. Can you please point me in the right direction if it is there







I would really love to know where it is even tho I monitor my tems quite regularly it would be great as a back up incase something happened.

Good question eclipseaudio4, I have often wanted this as well. However I think we are out of luck w/this not being a feature available in our bios. I have looked for it a few times now and I just read thru my user manual and there is no mentioning of such a feature in the bios. Sorry bud.

Hope this helps,

N2G


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I was hoping I had just missed it as there are so many menu's but Thanks for the second look.


----------



## GANDALF21502

I installed the 2205 BIOS...SUCESS! All went fine. It now posts the PHII 940 as does CPUID! It looks like we are 'offical' PHII now.

Temps seem about the same, about 1-2c cooler. I could not get my FSB above 250 as before, but I can set my RAM to DDR800 now, before only 667 would work. Jumped my 3dmark 06 score up to 17,600 from 17,200...


----------



## Bohefus

I updated to the 2205 Bios also and I used the asus windows utility to do it. Ever since I bought this board I've used the windows bios update utility and it's worked fine for me.
Now I need a new PHII to go with my new bios















pretty good deal on the PhoenomII at newegg + free shipping
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103471


----------



## AllenG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bohefus* 
I updated to the 2205 Bios also and I used the asus windows utility to do it. Ever since I bought this board I've used the windows bios update utility and it's worked fine for me.
Now I need a new PHII to go with my new bios
















your 6000 a brisbane or windsor?


----------



## Bohefus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
your 6000 a brisbane or windsor?

Windsor


----------



## GANDALF21502

Great price on this CPU! I paid $240 for mine, $200 is better.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bohefus* 
I updated to the 2205 Bios also and I used the asus windows utility to do it. Ever since I bought this board I've used the windows bios update utility and it's worked fine for me.
Now I need a new PHII to go with my new bios















pretty good deal on the PhoenomII at newegg + free shipping
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103471


----------



## AllenG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bohefus* 
Windsor

Hmmm... OC'd? What specs (cpuz v?)


----------



## Slink

I seem to have my heart set on the Kuma. Great price-to- performance ratio.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


I seem to have my heart set on the Kuma. Great price-to- performance ratio.


The only improvement I see that having over let's say ONE OF THESE would be the 2Mb L3 cache but it will run slightly hotter and prolly not be able to overclock as well.

Good luck on your choice.

N2G


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


The only improvement I see that having over let's say ONE OF THESE would be the 2Mb L3 cache but it will run slightly hotter and prolly not be able to overclock as well.

Good luck on your choice.

N2G


Thx. But what about the difference in hypertransport speed? 2000 MHz on the old vs. 3600 MHz HT on the Kuma?!

Hmmm. Posting a new thread: Why does the Kuma run hotter than the X2_5400_Brisbane_BE?


----------



## Bohefus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


Hmmm... OC'd? What specs (cpuz v?)


Just a 3% overclock in the AI


----------



## Slink

Kuma is king of the 2xCores! see the post above (#1237) for the link.








-Slink


----------



## AllenG

Tried the new bios, screw that. NOTHING WORKED. I flashed, rebooted... never got a post. had to pull my machine apart and coax out the battery from under the video card... reset cmos... turned it on, booted. change time in bios... never posted again, till i reset the cmos by pulling the battery again. Needless to say, im back at 1701.

-- Might have something to do with the fan sensors, i dont have a fan plugged in on the cpu fan header and it did complain about that... never tried to turn it off, at 2 am i was just plain pissed it post 9 times outta 10. That bios can wait till i get a cpu that NEEDS it. lol


----------



## N2Gaming

Thank you slink, I now have been edgamacated on the Kuma core. I will be going to Fry's today to get the Ph II 940 on sale for $180 NIB Retail FTW. I suppose I could get 4 Kuma's for the price of one Ph II 940 but then I would have to sell 2 x2 5400+ and get another mobo. Decissions decissions


----------



## AllenG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Kuma is king of the 2xCores! see the post above (#1237) for the link.








-Slink

Disagree, seeing as i hated the original Phenoms... but hey, to each his own.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
Tried the new bios, screw that. NOTHING WORKED. I flashed, rebooted... never got a post. had to pull my machine apart and coax out the battery from under the video card... reset cmos... turned it on, booted. change time in bios... never posted again, till i reset the cmos by pulling the battery again. Needless to say, im back at 1701.

-- Might have something to do with the fan sensors, i dont have a fan plugged in on the cpu fan header and it did complain about that... never tried to turn it off, at 2 am i was just plain pissed it post 9 times outta 10. That bios can wait till i get a cpu that NEEDS it. lol

Here's to hoping I have better results







becuase I don't have a removable bios chip.









Edit: I just won this on Ebay FTW. Do you guys think this will keep the Ph II 940 cool???

Thank you

N2G


----------



## Bohefus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
Tried the new bios, screw that. NOTHING WORKED. I flashed, rebooted... never got a post. had to pull my machine apart and coax out the battery from under the video card... reset cmos... turned it on, booted. change time in bios... never posted again, till i reset the cmos by pulling the battery again. Needless to say, im back at 1701.

-- Might have something to do with the fan sensors, i dont have a fan plugged in on the cpu fan header and it did complain about that... never tried to turn it off, at 2 am i was just plain pissed it post 9 times outta 10. That bios can wait till i get a cpu that NEEDS it. lol

After flashing the 2205 bios I recieved a cmos checksum error after reboot but I reset to default settings and it started up fine. Went back in and set a 3% OC. Everything seems to be working fine with my system.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bohefus* 
After flashing the 2205 bios I recieved a cmos checksum error after reboot but I reset to default settings and it started up fine. Went back in and set a 3% OC. Everything seems to be working fine with my system.

Did you restore all your bios setting to factory default before you flashed?

Can any one tell me step by step how to flash the bios from a floppy? Then a step by step from a USB thumb drive. Then from w/in Windows using x64 bit OS. I will post the instructions on the opening post of this thread.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## Bohefus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Did you restore all your bios setting to factory default before you flashed?

Can any one tell me step by step how to flash the bios from a floppy? Then a step by step from a USB thumb drive. Then from w/in Windows using x64 bit OS. I will post the instructions on the opening post of this thread.

Thank you,

N2G


No I didn't restore the factory settings before I flashed. I didn't really have the settings that far off from factory though. I don't really like overclocking the FSB or memory but I probably would OC if I had a CPU with an unlocked multiplier.

I just used the ASUS update program from my MB cd. Downloaded the bios update, unrared/unzipped the bios bin and used the option of updating bios from file within this program.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bohefus*




No I didn't restore the factory settings before I flashed. I didn't really have the settings that far off from factory though. I don't really like overclocking the FSB or memory but I probably would OC if I had a CPU with an unlocked multiplier.

I just used the ASUS update program from my MB cd. Downloaded the bios update, unrared/unzipped the bios bin and used the option of updating bios from file within this program.


So is this step " unrared/unzipped required and if so is it possible you have some corruption becuase of the Application that you use to unrare/unzip it before flashing?


----------



## Bohefus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


So is this step " unrared/unzipped required and if so is it possible you have some corruption becuase of the Application that you use to unrare/unzip it before flashing?


It's a compressed file that you download from the internet. I believe it's a zip file and I have winrar as the default program to uncompress zip or rar files. My flash worked fine and I've rebooted several times since the flash. My computer is working fine and if it was corrupted I don't think my computer would post let alone run correctly.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bohefus*


It's a compressed file that you download from the internet. I believe it's a zip file and I have winrar as the default program to uncompress zip or rar files. My flash worked fine and I've rebooted several times since the flash. My computer is working fine and if it was corrupted I don't think my computer would post let alone run correctly.


Thank you, I'm getting all my ducks in a row before I attempt this maneuver/migration


----------



## Bohefus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Thank you, I'm getting all my ducks in a row before I attempt this maneuver/migration


I can understand that.. having a bad flash can render your MB useless sometimes. I wouldn't use a floppy ... you can breathe on them wrong and cause corruption


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bohefus*


I can understand that.. having a bad flash can render your MB useless sometimes. I wouldn't use a floppy ... you can breathe on them wrong and cause corruption










I'm in a x64 bit os so I don't know if the cdrom bios utility will work from w/in windows. I will take note of possible floppy problems and lean more towards USB thumb drive if I can not do flash from w/in windows.

Thanks


----------



## Bohefus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Thank you slink, I now have been edgamacated on the Kuma core. I will be going to Fry's today to get the Ph II 940 on sale for $180 NIB Retail FTW. I suppose I could get 4 Kuma's for the price of one Ph II 940 but then I would have to sell 2 x2 5400+ and get another mobo. Decissions decissions










Fry's has it for 180.00? Is this a boxed retail unit or OEM?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bohefus* 
Fry's has it for 180.00? Is this a boxed retail unit or OEM?

Retail w/fan sale is today only better get a move on.


----------



## N2Gaming

sorry for the double post. here is the add.

http://newspaperads.mercurynews.com/...=25374558&type=


----------



## princip

So Am3 is coming out and so is the 945 phenom. Will the 945 be Am2+ and compatible with our board. Also with these new chips how quickly are people expecting to see the 940 price fall...?

I'm hoping to upgrade soon, I have a Hiper 580 PSU and am looking at the 940 Phenom with 2x2gb 1066 I've done psu calcs on various places and get different results. Do you think my PSU could handle these upgrades..?


----------



## Bohefus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


sorry for the double post. here is the add.

http://newspaperads.mercurynews.com/...=25374558&type=


Cool .. I'm in Az so I'm not sure if the deal is here also. I think that price and the Newegg price are pretty similar though because I don't think they charge you sales tax online.


----------



## Bohefus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


So Am3 is coming out and so is the 945 phenom. Will the 945 be Am2+ and compatible with our board. Also with these new chips how quickly are people expecting to see the 940 price fall...?

I'm hoping to upgrade soon, I have a Hiper 580 PSU and am looking at the 940 Phenom with 2x2gb 1066 I've done psu calcs on various places and get different results. Do you think my PSU could handle these upgrades..?


I think your system will handle it fine. Don't know alot about that particular brand but you shouldn't have a problem as long as you don't SLI a high end video card.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I'm in a x64 bit os so I don't know if the cdrom bios utility will work from w/in windows. I will take note of possible floppy problems and lean more towards USB thumb drive if I can not do flash from w/in windows.

Thanks


I didn't have any luck using the utility through Windows, so I always use a USB flash drive to do my BIOS flash and do it with EZ Flash in the BIOS.
As long as there isn't a power outage, you can always recover from a bad flash. It's when the power is interrupted that you get dead mobos. You only need about a minute, so chances are, nothing bad will happen








Always reset the BIOS to defualt settings, restart, and then flash.
Good luck.

BTW I vote for the PhII 940. You will love this chip


----------



## Slink

Funny that y'all should mention the BIOS caution stuff. Check out the following things:

BIOS "hot flashing"
http://sandeen.net/fwfix/index.html


----------



## AllenG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Here's to hoping I have better results







becuase I don't have a removable bios chip.









Edit: I just won this on Ebay FTW. Do you guys think this will keep the Ph II 940 cool???

Thank you

N2G

Word. lol I think when i pickup the phII, im gonna make a call to asus through my work and try to get them to send me another bios chip with 2202 already on it, that way i have one of both bioses and no worries if i want to run one or the other.

EDIT:
Hey N2, on the bios flashing... i have had the best luck booting from a cd burnt using a win98 boot floppy w/ cd rom support. Use an ide cd rom ONLY, burn awdflash on the cd along with whatever versions of the bioses for your board that you like. You might also want to create install batch files for each bios.

Heres the cmd line input i use when using awdflash, it hasnt served me wrong and it will let you downgrade from a newer bios.

awdflash biosname.bin /py /sn /f

Py=program yes
Sn=save no
F=flash
Cc=clear cmos
R=reboot

Might want to add the /cc to the 2xxx bioses.

a link with some useful info: http://biosman.com/biosrecovery.html


----------



## Slink

Fellow M2N users, I don't mean to inturrupt, but I value your opinions, and wanted to ask it here: if I bought Vista, I'd get 64-bit ed. But is it worth getting "Vista Ultimate"? Seems like a rip-off! Thanks all.

BTW, nice BIOS flash info, I'm very interested.


----------



## Bohefus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Fellow M2N users, I don't mean to inturrupt, but I value your opinions, and wanted to ask it here: if I bought Vista, I'd get 64-bit ed. But is it worth getting "Vista Ultimate"? Seems like a rip-off! Thanks all.

BTW, nice BIOS flash info, I'm very interested.


That depends on whether you **** for it or not























I like Vista but I think it could be better performance wise. Maybe Windows 7 will give us better performance.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bohefus*


That depends on whether you **** for it or not























I like Vista but I think it could be better performance wise. Maybe Windows 7 will give us better performance.


Agreed!!


----------



## AllenG

Dont buy vista, if anything just run the windows 7 beta for now. I dont believe in buying an os that is going to be dumped for something else that you have to buy within a year.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thank you,

N2G

Who can tell me how to recover my system???

I flashed to bios 2205 w/my x2 5400+ in the system. Then I rebooted and went back into bios and everything was fine. So I booted into windows and every thing was fine. Next I went back into bios and selected to run bios default. then I rebooted and it was fine. So I turned off the power and cleared the cmos w/the jumpers and put the x2 940 cpu in the socket w/some new corsair xms2 pc8500. tried to boot it up w/my zalman 9700 and nothing. So I tried plugging the OEM hsf into the cpu fan header. still nothing. I switched the ram back to my ocz ddr800. nothing. so I replace the x4 940 w/the original x2 5400+. Still nothing. cleared cmos a couple of more times to no avail. Does any one have a secret to get the system back to the way it was.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## Slink

Well, I could get it real cheap here: http://www.theultimatesteal.com/ ...Because I am a student. (Thanks to Zzyzx.) And then using M$'s own design, use this workaround. (Thanks to ericeod.) In perfect accordance w/ the TOS, ya? However, note that "Microsoft confirmed that the workaround would be successful, but cautioned that anyone using it would violate their license terms." -cnet

As posted by an individual on the cnet article comments: "So long as Microsoft got you to pay for a copy, that's all they really want. They have to say that it violates the EULA but deep down, they're just happy you aren't giving out copies to all your friends!"

Whatcha think, N2G? I'd be getting the copy legit. I have XP, but I don't want Vista to eat my installation of XP.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Well, I could get it real cheap here: http://www.theultimatesteal.com/ ...Because I am a student. (Thanks to Zzyzx.) And then using M$'s own design, use this workaround. (Thanks to ericeod.) In perfect accordance w/ the TOS, ya? However, note that "Microsoft confirmed that the workaround would be successful, but cautioned that anyone using it would violate their license terms." -cnet

As posted by an individual on the cnet article comments: "So long as Microsoft got you to pay for a copy, that's all they really want. They have to say that it violates the EULA but deep down, they're just happy you aren't giving out copies to all your friends!"

Whatcha think, N2G? I'd be getting the copy legit. I have XP, but I don't want Vista to eat my installation of XP. 


I think I efd Up my mobo and need an RMA!!!


----------



## TheFoister

I had to run my Ph2 720 and 8800gt in SLI for a week with a CoolerMaster 460W psu when my 850W PSU was in repair. So you should be fine to run your config with the Hiper 580W.

Besides I have voltmeter attached to the main power plug and my psu power cord is connected to that. It has several functions but one of it is recording the maximum values taken (W, V and A). According to that records, my pc never ever draw more than ~460W from the power network.









What do you say? Do you think the voltmeter is broken? Does anyone has a voltmeter to verify the results?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


So Am3 is coming out and so is the 945 phenom. Will the 945 be Am2+ and compatible with our board. Also with these new chips how quickly are people expecting to see the 940 price fall...?

I'm hoping to upgrade soon, I have a Hiper 580 PSU and am looking at the 940 Phenom with 2x2gb 1066 I've done psu calcs on various places and get different results. Do you think my PSU could handle these upgrades..?


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Thank you,

N2G

Who can tell me how to recover my system???

I flashed to bios 2205 w/my x2 5400+ in the system. Then I rebooted and went back into bios and everything was fine. So I booted into windows and every thing was fine. Next I went back into bios and selected to run bios default. then I rebooted and it was fine. So I turned off the power and cleared the cmos w/the jumpers and put the x2 940 cpu in the socket w/some new corsair xms2 pc8500. tried to boot it up w/my zalman 9700 and nothing. So I tried plugging the OEM hsf into the cpu fan header. still nothing. I switched the ram back to my ocz ddr800. nothing. so I replace the x4 940 w/the original x2 5400+. Still nothing. cleared cmos a couple of more times to no avail. Does any one have a secret to get the system back to the way it was.

Thank you,

N2G


Turn off power on the powersupply, pull the battery and put it back in. Thats what i did to get it to come back. Have patience on the first boot, if it comes up i'd be flashing my bios back to what you know worked. Everytime i would set anything in the bios, it wouldnt post again.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


Turn off power on the powersupply, pull the battery and put it back in. Thats what i did to get it to come back. Have patience on the first boot, if it comes up i'd be flashing my bios back to what you know worked. Everytime i would set anything in the bios, it wouldnt post again.


Thanks AllenG, I will try that now. should I push the power button or any thing while the battery is out to clear the capacitors?


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Thanks AllenG, I will try that now. should I push the power button or any thing while the battery is out to clear the capacitors?


nope, i turned the switch on the psu off and pulled the batt for about 30 sec. turned the switch back on and hit the power button. It took it a couple seconds to show the asus post screen, but it did come up.

Reason i say to do the batt is because the clear jumper didnt work for me either.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


nope, i turned the switch on the psu off and pulled the batt for about 30 sec. turned the switch back on and hit the power button. It took it a couple seconds to show the asus post screen, but it did come up.

Reason i say to do the batt is because the clear jumper didnt work for me either.


well it's dead.







I tried removing the battery, stripping everything from the mobo cept for cpu and ram and unplugged every power supply cable from the mobo and ide/sata cables etc removed the vga card removed the battery, moved the clear cmos jumper to pins 2-3 pressed and held the power button for 10 or more seconds and then pressed and held the reset button for 10 or more seconds and then revered all those efforts and still nothing


----------



## Slink

Wait a sec, you are getting zero fan movement? No LED's glowing?

What exactly is "dead"?

Do you have a PSU tester?

SIDE QUESTION: I need a BIOS update to use the Kuma core, right? (Any Phenom-compatible BIOS?)


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Wait a sec, you are getting zero fan movement? No LED's glowing?

What exactly is "dead"?

Do you have a PSU tester?

SIDE QUESTION: I need a BIOS update to use the Kuma core, right? (Any Phenom-compatible BIOS?)


The mobo will power on with the power button, however the fan starts to spin up real fast like normal then slows down with in a second or so and then the fan just sits at a real slow idle. as far as led's glowing what are you refering to. The green power led??? This one is working and the mobo will power on and off w/the power button. but no video and no post beep. The bios is whack for me. I have another board here to test the cpu in to see if it is a cpu issue that caused the mobo to go bad. I just don't see that happening w/a NIB Retail CPU. Besided the system was running fine w/the bios version 2205 until I swopped the cpu's out. Maybe this time around I will try the cpu before the bios flash.

I'll call Asus tomorrow and see if there is any thing that I can do. The biggest problem is I don't have removeable bios. So I may have to get creative and find a bios socket somewhere and Hot Flash a bios and then put in into the bios socket and slip it over the bios on the mobo with the newly Hot Flashed bios in the bios socket on top of the mobo bios and see if I can get the mobo to boot or post like that. then I can get back to a system a reflash the bios. The mobo is not dead but it is useless at this point. In any case I am an eficianodo and a Enthusiast's so this is just one of those learning curve things that we all go through when taking on new project such as this. I mean come on the bios is not supported by Asus just yet and there has got to be a good reason for that after all so with that said good luck in your bios flashing endevors. My flash went flawless. I think where I went wrong is that I did not let the bios go past post and save the new checksum before I switched the clear cmos jumper from pins 1-2 to pins 2-3. That would be my guess any way. All in all it is a learning experiance to say the least.

I flashed and it worked. but i have to find a way to make it stick and use the new cpu.


----------



## Slink

If you are referring to the M2N BIOS chip, that is a removable PLCC chip afaik. I have a thread on writing to those right now. Here it is.

You can remove the chip by using a hooked paperclip. I did it with thin needle-nose pliers, but that scratches it almost 100% of the time. I haven't tried to take the chip out of my M2N32-SLI mobo, tho.

As you will notice by the following picture, the chip just slips in or out of the socket. There are no "pins" that insert or anything like that, so don't worry about pulling out one corner of the chip first.









Also, (icydk) "hot flashing" means booting with a good BIOS chip (hopefully to a boot disk, and not your main HDD which should be disconnected) and removing the good BIOS chip while the rig is running, inserting the bad BIOS chip to write to it.

Using a dos-based or boot-disk-based BIOS write utility, write ANY desired .bin image to the bad BIOS chip. This includes a .bin BIOS image for another mobo. *Once the recording is done, shut off the mobo, replace the fixed chip with your original BIOS chip, so that you can boot your "good" mobo again, and put the once "bad" chip into the computer that had the FUBAR'd flash job, hopefully fixing it.*

*Remember: You must use the BIOS writing tool that is intended for whatever mobo you are using to record the new BIOS image onto the chip.*
Hope this helped!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


If you are referring to the M2N BIOS chip, that is a removable PLCC chip afaik. I have a thread on writing to those right now. Here it is.

You can remove the chip by using a hooked paperclip. I did it with thin needle-nose pliers, but that scratches it almost 100% of the time. I haven't tried to take the chip out of my M2N32-SLI mobo, tho.

As you will notice by the following picture, the chip just slips in or out of the socket. There are no "pins" that insert or anything like that, so don't worry about pulling out one corner of the chip first.









Also, (icydk) "hot flashing" means booting with a good BIOS chip (hopefully to a boot disk, and not your main HDD which should be disconnected) and removing the good BIOS chip while the rig is running, inserting the bad BIOS chip to write to it.

Using a dos-based or boot-disk-based BIOS write utility, write ANY desired .bin image to the bad BIOS chip. This includes a .bin BIOS image for another mobo. *Once the recording is done, shut off the mobo, replace the fixed chip with your original BIOS chip, so that you can boot your "good" mobo again, and put the once "bad" chip into the computer that had the FUBAR'd flash job, hopefully fixing it.*

*Remember: You must use the BIOS writing tool that is intended for whatever mobo you are using to record the new BIOS image onto the chip.*
Hope this helped!


E for effort. I don't have a removable bios EPROM Flash Chip on my mobo. The newer Rev. mobo's have a soldered bios chip. The manufacture ASUS got cheap and soldered the bios chip directly to the mobo. Well that is one way to boost mobo sales. if the mobo is out of warranty and you fubar your bios then you either pay to have the mobo shipped to asus and pay for the reflashing of your bios or you simply buy a new mobo. I choose option 3 come up w/my own solution by making a clip on bios chip socket that will fit right over the non removavel bios chip that is soldered directly on the mobo. Then I can hot flash a bios chip in a different mobo and removed the recently hotflashed bios and put it into the slip on bios socket. Then place the slip on bios socket over the bios soldered to the mobo and boot up to the floppy, that is if it will even work as planned. The only reason I could see it not working is because of the two bios chips pulling power from the mobo at the same time might not get enough juice from the mobo to post.


----------



## pswfps

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
@pswfps: I got mine all the way up to around *300 MEGAHERTZ FSB* (with minimum CPU settings) without having to modify any voltages, or having to reduce the HT mult at all. Sick, huh?







If anything's slowing you down, it's probably not this mobo. The catch is, the memory controller on the board _may_ not be able to go that high with fast CPU freq., but I bet it would work fine if you could get your RAM to fire that quickly (any instability thus being the RAM's fault and not the mobo's).







Waiting for my RAM!! I posted the deal I found on the fast RAM I just bought.

Hi Slink - that's amazing!! Unfortunately my system goes flaky at just 230Mhz FSB. In fact I don't trust it at anything over 220MHz. I don't think it's the CPU or RAM though. I have CPU turned down to 10x mult (1.36v) and RAM is 1066Mhz (2.3v) stuff anyway. As far as I know this setup should be ok for 266Mhz FSB but it won't even POST at 230MHz. Any ideas?


----------



## TheFoister

N2,

I remember that board has a function called "CrashFree BIOS 3". I tried to find some info and found this. Maybe it helps:

"Ok, here's a detailed write-up on what I did to fix this, after my originla post (I know this problem persists many P4PE users, as I have read yesterday and today).
1. Remove Graphics Card (mine was an ATi Radeon 9600, whether or not the grahics card works depends case to case)
2. Make BIOS bootdisk. You can make a floppy disk or a burned CD, it doesn't matter which one. Include your bios file, named p4pe.rom and the aflash.exe utility. Also install the BIOS bootdisk from bootdisk.com, it's not hard to find.
3. Borrow PCI video card from other desktop computer. In my case, I took an old Geforce 2 out of our old Dell, put it in this desktop, and put the Radeon in the Dell to test if it worked.
4.Place your BIOS bootdisk that we made in step 2 inside the dekstop before turning on the power.
5. Boot up your system. You should see the recovery BIOS working and saying Bad Bios checksum or something like that. Here's a link to some pictures of what it will say:
http://www.asus.com/999/html/events...
6.When we get to an A:/ prompt, run your aflash.exe. In aflash, select choice 2, write bios without ESCD and something else.
7. Here you may be given a few prompts to confirm that you want to erase the current BIOS and replace it with the one on your disk. Answer yes to all of them, even if they say that the Bios isn't made by Asus (you know it is already).
8. Now you must wait for aflash to write the Bios. When it is done successfully, exit to the A:/ prompt and pull the plug on your computer.
9. Boot your computer back up. Your computer should reach the Bios, which you'll have to reset the time and the like, and then it should boot into Windows or your OS.
10. If all of the earlier steps were successful, put your video card back in your machine, and put the borrowed video card from step 3 back in it's computer.
11. Your computer should now be back to normal, and your wallet should be happy now that it doesn't have to pay for a new Bios chip.
There you go! One of the best CrashFree Bios version 1 explanations on the net right now. Most people seemed to give up because of the video card issue, and bought a new Bios chip or motherboard, that's why there aren't many helpful resources like this on the internet."

Source: http://www.computing.net/answers/har...elp/49823.html

Asus Support: http://support.asus.com/technicaldoc...Language=en-us

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Thanks AllenG, I will try that now. should I push the power button or any thing while the battery is out to clear the capacitors?


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pswfps*


Hi Slink - that's amazing!! Unfortunately my system goes flaky at just 230Mhz FSB. In fact I don't trust it at anything over 220MHz. I don't think it's the CPU or RAM though. I have CPU turned down to 10x mult (1.36v) and RAM is 1066Mhz (2.3v) stuff anyway. As far as I know this setup should be ok for 266Mhz FSB but it won't even POST at 230MHz. Any ideas?


I don't think you are quite getting my drift here.







This was a test to see how fast the FSB could go without being restricted by CPU or RAM. So, what you do is drop the CPU multiplier as low as possible (5x?) and decrease RAM speed as low as possible, and loosen RAM timings as much as possible (6-6-6-18-24-2T?) This allows you to keep on cranking up the FSB with no restriction but the mobo itself... unless your CPU or RAM REEEAAALLY suck.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


E for effort. I don't have a removable bios EPROM Flash Chip on my mobo. The newer Rev. mobo's have a soldered bios chip.


Oh... that sucks, man! Well I would say _DON'T_ piggyback the BIOS on top of the original. It should be pretty easy to de-solder the present BIOS, or even to snip it out with fine-point metal snips/pliers. I vote for de-soldering. I would use de-soldering braid or such. What do you think, N2G?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheFoister*


N2,

I remember that board has a function called "CrashFree BIOS 3". I tried to find some info and found this. Maybe it helps:

"Ok, here's a detailed write-up on what I did to fix this, after my originla post (I know this problem persists many P4PE users, as I have read yesterday and today).
1. Remove Graphics Card (mine was an ATi Radeon 9600, whether or not the grahics card works depends case to case)
2. Make BIOS bootdisk. You can make a floppy disk or a burned CD, it doesn't matter which one. Include your bios file, named p4pe.rom and the aflash.exe utility. Also install the BIOS bootdisk from bootdisk.com, it's not hard to find.
3. Borrow PCI video card from other desktop computer. In my case, I took an old Geforce 2 out of our old Dell, put it in this desktop, and put the Radeon in the Dell to test if it worked.
4.Place your BIOS bootdisk that we made in step 2 inside the dekstop before turning on the power.
5. Boot up your system. You should see the recovery BIOS working and saying Bad Bios checksum or something like that. Here's a link to some pictures of what it will say:
http://www.asus.com/999/html/events...
6.When we get to an A:/ prompt, run your aflash.exe. In aflash, select choice 2, write bios without ESCD and something else.
7. Here you may be given a few prompts to confirm that you want to erase the current BIOS and replace it with the one on your disk. Answer yes to all of them, even if they say that the Bios isn't made by Asus (you know it is already).
8. Now you must wait for aflash to write the Bios. When it is done successfully, exit to the A:/ prompt and pull the plug on your computer.
9. Boot your computer back up. Your computer should reach the Bios, which you'll have to reset the time and the like, and then it should boot into Windows or your OS.
10. If all of the earlier steps were successful, put your video card back in your machine, and put the borrowed video card from step 3 back in it's computer.
11. Your computer should now be back to normal, and your wallet should be happy now that it doesn't have to pay for a new Bios chip.
There you go! One of the best CrashFree Bios version 1 explanations on the net right now. Most people seemed to give up because of the video card issue, and bought a new Bios chip or motherboard, that's why there aren't many helpful resources like this on the internet."

Source: http://www.computing.net/answers/hardware/crashfree-bios-help/49823.html

Asus Support: http://support.asus.com/technicaldocuments/technicaldocuments.aspx?no=191&SLanguage=en-us



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


I don't think you are quite getting my drift here.







This was a test to see how fast the FSB could go without being restricted by CPU or RAM. So, what you do is drop the CPU multiplier as low as possible (5x?) and decrease RAM speed as low as possible, and loosen RAM timings as much as possible (6-6-6-18-24-2T?) This allows you to keep on cranking up the FSB with no restriction but the mobo itself... unless your CPU or RAM REEEAAALLY suck.









Oh... that sucks, man! Well I would say _DON'T_ piggyback the BIOS on top of the original. It should be pretty easy to de-solder the present BIOS, or even to snip it out with fine-point metal snips/pliers. I vote for de-soldering. I would use de-soldering braid or such. What do you think, N2G?


I think I would rather give TheFoister solution a try first and them RMA the mobo if I can't seem to get it going. Never the less I still like the piggy back idea for further on down the road whe the mobo no longer carries a warranty.

Thanks guys,

N2G


----------



## Slink

oops, doubled up


----------



## Slink

Yeah, his looks like a worthwhile endeavor.









I forgot to mention that (should it actually come down to this) you can install an aftermarket PLCC socket to replace the soldered chip. That sorta thing used to scare the heck outta me, but it's not so intimidating now. I think they are both 32-pin dealies, with the same mobo circuit traces. I'll gladly send you a hi-rez photo of my mobo BIOS for comparison purposes, if you actually end up trying to do this "surgery".









All that crap said, I think Asus may still prove very helpful, despite the mobo being out of warranty. Good luck, brother. Let us know how things turn out.


----------



## Gyro

new nvidia chipset drivers 15.25.here's a link with the links:http://www.overclock.net/software-ne...rnational.html.just incase you didn't see it in the news section.

Gyro


----------



## princip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
new nvidia chipset drivers 15.25.here's a link with the links:http://www.overclock.net/software-ne...rnational.html.just incase you didn't see it in the news section.

Gyro

Wow excellent I hope this will fix my
-error event number 5 "A parity error was detected on \\Device\\Scsi\
vgts2"


----------



## Bohefus

I just installed Windows 7 and I'm impressed







It looks alot like Vista with a few tweaks here and there but it runs alot faster!! May not need a new processor after all















Couple pics of it running


----------



## N2Gaming

I just downloaded all of the Bios's offered for the M2N32 SLI Deluxe mobo. It is Official the 2205 is now supported by Asus and seem to have replaced the 2101 bios. The 2101 bios no longer appears in the bios downlaods page.

Oh yeah I finally got my rig back up and running. I'm just not having any luck w/a Phenom II 940 cpu wanting to post. I will give it one more try with the 2205 bios. what was the bios that you guys were having luck with it posting too. I have to make sure this chip is good after all and don't want to have to return it if I don't have to.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## GANDALF21502

I was using the 2101 BIOS when I installed the PHII 940 on my board. I am using the 2205 now though, which did help my memory settings.

Maybe I missed the post, GETTING BIG NOW, but what BIOS did you try to use with the PHII?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I just downloaded all of the Bios's offered for the M2N32 SLI Deluxe mobo. It is Official the 2205 is now supported by Asus and seem to have replaced the 2101 bios. The 2101 bios no longer appears in the bios downlaods page.

Oh yeah I finally got my rig back up and running. I'm just not having any luck w/a Phenom II 940 cpu wanting to post. I will give it one more try with the 2205 bios. what was the bios that you guys were having luck with it posting too. I have to make sure this chip is good after all and don't want to have to return it if I don't have to.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I just downloaded all of the Bios's offered for the M2N32 SLI Deluxe mobo. It is Official the 2205 is now supported by Asus and seem to have replaced the 2101 bios. The 2101 bios no longer appears in the bios downlaods page.

Oh yeah I finally got my rig back up and running. I'm just not having any luck w/a Phenom II 940 cpu wanting to post. I will give it one more try with the 2205 bios. what was the bios that you guys were having luck with it posting too. I have to make sure this chip is good after all and don't want to have to return it if I don't have to.

Thank you,

N2G


It is indeed the 2205 BIOS that will support the 940.

How did you get it working again? We would all like to learn from your experience


----------



## Bohefus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I just downloaded all of the Bios's offered for the M2N32 SLI Deluxe mobo. It is Official the 2205 is now supported by Asus and seem to have replaced the 2101 bios. The 2101 bios no longer appears in the bios downlaods page.

Oh yeah I finally got my rig back up and running. I'm just not having any luck w/a Phenom II 940 cpu wanting to post. I will give it one more try with the 2205 bios. what was the bios that you guys were having luck with it posting too. I have to make sure this chip is good after all and don't want to have to return it if I don't have to.

Thank you,

N2G


It's good that you got your system running again ... Sucks when you have to change out a MB. Seems like there were some people that had at least the PHoenom II 720 BE running on the 2205 bios. They had mentioned that the "Unknown AMD processor" was showing up with the correct name.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


I was using the 2101 BIOS when I installed the PHII 940 on my board. I am using the 2205 now though, which did help my memory settings.

Maybe I missed the post, GETTING BIG NOW, but what BIOS did you try to use with the PHII?


quite honestly I think Asus realized what was going on and removed the 2101 bios as it may be the one that allows you to get the Ph II 940 working before you flash to the 2205. I could just be parranoid. It's prolly the second comment but I am going to try one of my other mobo's to see if I can get the chip to post in one of those before updating the bios to 2205. I also am curriouse.









How do I save the bios that is in the bios already. I want to save the bios on the mobo. If it is the 2101 that is no longer available I want to be able to have access to that bios.









If the other mobo posts with the Ph II then an RMA is called for because that prolly means the mobo is defective and does not have the adequet power to post with the cpu and ram.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


It is indeed the 2205 BIOS that will support the 940.

How did you get it working again? We would all like to learn from your experience










Here is the step by step cure/solution offered up by ASUS

Step #1 remove video card and ram and try to post. If/when It gives 1 long followed by 2 short beeps. Then you are in luck. Your bios is not completely scrambled and your board has detected the cpu.

Step #2 add 1 stick of ram. power on if it gives 1 long & 3 short beeps then it has detected the ram.

Step #3 add video card. if it gives one beep you are posting. This is the 3rd and final step that will be the final straw! It's do or die time at this point.

My bios was having the checksum error so I reflashed it a couple of times and got the system back up and running w/the x2 5400+ BE CPU. I am able to use ddr1066 ram but so far it is only detected and able to make bios changes up to DDR800. So I will whip out the other mobo and see if it is a dying mobo issue that is preventing the Ph II from posting. I could be having a mobo version issue as well. We all know that as time goes on the manufacture will always come up w/a way to save money by using cheaper componant parts and if that is not the case some times there is a bad batch of parts that will cause problems like this. Then again this is only my therory and I don't have any real proof









__________________


----------



## Bohefus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


How do I save the bios that is in the bios already. I want to save the bios on the mobo. If it is the 2101 that is no longer available I want to be able to have access to that bios.










You can use the Bios update utility to save a bios also








I don't know why everyone is so afraid of it














. I updated my bios twice within a few days with it.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bohefus*


You can use the Bios update utility to save a bios also








I don't know why everyone is so afraid of it














. I updated my bios twice within a few days with it.


Well as a matter of fact I did load the Asus bios Tool into windows and used it to save my bios before I rebooted into the bios to use the ez bios flash tool. I also reflashed the bios back to 2101 from the same windows tool but I think I was having a problem becuase the file was not saved as a .bin file so I can not load it from w/in the bios ez bios which is my prefered way to do it. I just don't feel comfortable doing it from with in windows. After all I'm on a 64 bit os.


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Well as a matter of fact I did load the Asus bios Tool into windows and used it to save my bios before I rebooted into the bios to use the ez bios flash tool. I also reflashed the bios back to 2101 from the same windows tool but I think I was having a problem becuase the file was not saved as a .bin file so I can not load it from w/in the bios ez bios which is my prefered way to do it. I just don't feel comfortable doing it from with in windows. After all I'm on a 64 bit os.


rename it and put a .bin extension on it then. No matter the extension, it still contains the same data. I havent ever had ez flash be able to read or list any of my hard drives though, i think it only reads fat32 or below. I have to burn the bios to a cd cuz thats the only drive ez flash sees of mine, never tried a usb stick though.


----------



## Bohefus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Well as a matter of fact I did load the Asus bios Tool into windows and used it to save my bios before I rebooted into the bios to use the ez bios flash tool. I also reflashed the bios back to 2101 from the same windows tool but I think I was having a problem becuase the file was not saved as a .bin file so I can not load it from w/in the bios ez bios which is my prefered way to do it. I just don't feel comfortable doing it from with in windows. After all I'm on a 64 bit os.


I can understand that... Pretty much why I went back to a 32bit OS after I tried Vista64... too many programs didn't play nice with the os.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


rename it and put a .bin extension on it then. No matter the extension, it still contains the same data. I havent ever had ez flash be able to read or list any of my hard drives though, i think it only reads fat32 or below. I have to burn the bios to a cd cuz thats the only drive ez flash sees of mine, never tried a usb stick though.


Oh so rename it w/the .bin at the end of the file name even though it is only save as a file and then put it on my usb thumb drive along w/all the other bios files stored there.

Trust me I'm gonna be an expert at this bios flash by the time it's all said and done.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Oh so raname it w/the .bin at the end of the file name even though it is only save as a file and then put it on my usb thumb drive along w/all the other bios files stored there.

Trust me I'm gonna be an expert at this bios flash by the time it's all said and done.

Thank you,

N2G










You got it.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Step #1 remove video card and ram and try to post. If/when It gives 1 long followed by 2 short beeps. Then you are in luck. Your bios is not completely scrambled and your board has detected the cpu.


N2Gaming, great job on resolving your issue. The above troubleshooting procedure is one of my favorite to follow. Beep codes are surprisingly your best friend during hard times









So just to clarify, are you trying to run a PhII in your Asus board now? I haven't been keeping up with your thread so I do apologize.

Good luck bud


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, great job on resolving your issue. The above troubleshooting procedure is one of my favorite to follow. Beep codes are surprisingly your best friend during hard times









So just to clarify, are you trying to run a PhII in your Asus board now? I haven't been keeping up with your thread so I do apologize.

Good luck bud


I like beep codes to but this mobo does not come w/a speake nor does the Antec 900 case. So I got creative and had to add one. I'm so special









Yup I am trying to get a Ph II 940 working in this non Ph II supported mobo to no avail. I trust tried it in one of my other M2N32 mobo's and have the same problem. So My guess is that I have some proceedure out of whack and once I fugure it out " gimme a hand guys and no I don't me clap at me "







So I too can join the few, the proud, the 3.5Ghz quad core group.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I like beep codes to but this mobo does not come w/a speake nor does the Antec 900 case. So I got creative and had to add one. I'm so special









Yup I am trying to get a Ph II 940 working in this non Ph II supported mobo to no avail. I trust tried it in one of my other M2N32 mobo's and have the same problem. So My guess is that I have some proceedure out of whack and once I fugure it out " gimme a hand guys and no I don't me clap at me "







So that can join the few, the proud, the 3.5Ghz quad core group.

Thank you,

N2G


Man, i wish i had one... or atleast the 720. I'd be ontop of it like flies on poop, chances are im going to have the same problems you are seeing as i had the same luck with the 2202 bios as you did. You'd be getting some answers from me for sure, i wont let my own computer beat me at any game. LOL


----------



## N2Gaming

The other mobo has the 2001 bios and it does not like this cpu ram combo either. It may just be a ram issue as it does not want to give any beep codes after I put the ram into the mobo. I can have the cpu in and the system will detect the cpu and give 1 long and 2 short beep codes but I get nothing after the ram is installed.

So far I have tried my OCZ DDR800 OCZ2N800SR2GK & CORSAIR DDR1066 XMS2-8500 CM2X2048-8500C5

I am going to try my CORSAIR DDR800 XMS2-6400 CM2X1024-6400C4


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


The other mobo has the 2001 bios and it does not like this cpu ram combo either. It may just be a ram issue as it does not want to give any beep codes after I put the ram into the mobo. I can have the cpu in and the system will detect the cpu and give 1 long and 2 short beep codes but I get nothing after the ram is installed.

So far I have tried my OCZ DDR800 OCZ2N800SR2GK & CORSAIR DDR1066 XMS2-8500 CM2X2048-8500C5

I am going to try my CORSAIR DDR800 XMS2-6400 CM2X1024-6400C4


I originally bought ocz ram for this build, but had to take it back and get corsair ram instead... i wouldnt post with any ocz ram for me. The corsair 1066 posts no problems at stock settings, but once the timings are set right you better have the voltage at 2.1 or your never gonna get it to boot. All corsair 800 ram works for me no issues ever.

EDIT:
As i said before, i think it has to do with the fact that the phenom II understands the ram fully, but the board still doesnt. It might infact be timing the ram correctly and trying to run it native speeds, but it doesnt know to bump the voltage up from the stock 1.8. Some ram will run fine at 1.8v even oc'd with tight timings, some on the otherhand wont run at all at 1.8v. get it to post using the corsair 800, set all the settings for the 1066 ram (use the corsair 1066, i know it works in this board...) put it at 5-5-5-15-2T and voltage at 2.1v. shut the machine down, then put the ram in.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
I originally bought ocz ram for this build, but had to take it back and get corsair ram instead... i wouldnt post with any ocz ram for me. The corsair 1066 posts no problems at stock settings, but once the timings are set right you better have the voltage at 2.1 or your never gonna get it to boot. All corsair 800 ram works for me no issues ever.

Yeah I think that is the problem. I can boot with all my ram using the x2 5400+ BE CPU but when I put the Ph II 940 cpu in the board the system won't detect the ram. I think I need to go get a very cheap low voltage stick of ram to get the system to post so that I can change the ram voltages and then swop them out. and see if that does the trick. All these ram sticks I have all have a 2.1 voltage rating as well. I think the cpu being a 125w cpu is drawing to much power from the system buss for it to power up the ram. I can set the cpu and ram w/the x2 but the second I swop it out for the x4 the bios will automatically default all of the bios settings putting every thing to auto w/low voltage protection for new componants.


----------



## AllenG

the corsair xms2 800 is rated at 1.8v. atleast my 2 gb sticks of it that i ran before i got the dominator ram were. that ram should post at 1.8v no problems.

the fact that the cpu is 125w has nothing to do with this issue, mine is 125w too. Plus you have a powersupply with wayyyy more headroom than i do.


----------



## thlnk3r

N2Gaming, google has returned with this interesting thread: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=286970. Apparently those users had better luck with the M2N-SLI ( w/BIOS 1701) but it doesn't look like PhII is supported under the M2N32-SLI. Did you give Asus a ring to see if the cpu microcode is in fact supported?

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
the corsair xms2 800 is rated at 1.8v. atleast my 2 gb sticks of it that i ran before i got the dominator ram were. that ram should post at 1.8v no problems.

the fact that the cpu is 125w has nothing to do with this issue, mine is 125w too.

My corsair ddr800 have a 2.10v ver 6.2 printed on the sticker. I tried and no luck


----------



## AllenG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, google has returned with this interesting thread: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=286970. Apparently those users had better luck with the M2N-SLI ( w/BIOS 1701) but it doesn't look like PhII is supported under the M2N32-SLI. Did you give Asus a ring to see if the cpu microcode is in fact supported?

Good luck

haha... good old 1701. I swear by that damn bios. LOL

No, the PHII's arent "Officially" supported on these boards.

N2, thats odd. Maybe they changed em since i bought mine (well over a year and a half ago) and started using the 1066 dram's in the new xms2 800 seeing as they are probably the same price for them now. Mine were legit 1.8v, couldnt get anything over 920 in oc outta them, thats why i bought the dominator. Either way, that sucks and doesnt help for crap.









Edit: Hey, try posting with your 5400, set your ram settings, make sure you remove all oc settings or 5400+ specific settings... then drop in the 940 and the 1066 ram.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
haha... good old 1701. I swear by that damn bios. LOL

No, the PHII's arent "Officially" supported on these boards.

N2, thats odd. Maybe they changed em since i bought mine (well over a year and a half ago) and started using the 1066 dram's in the new xms2 800 seeing as they are probably the same price for them now. Mine were legit 1.8v, couldnt get anything over 920 in oc outta them, thats why i bought the dominator. Either way, that sucks and doesnt help for crap.









Edit: Hey, try posting with your 5400, set your ram settings, make sure you remove all oc settings or 5400+ specific settings... then drop in the 940 and the 1066 ram.

In theory that is all good but is practically impossible. once you remove the cpu the bios defaults to protect any new cpu that is installed.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
No, the PHII's arent "Officially" supported on these boards.

AllenG, I understand that but has anyone actually been capable of getting a PhII to run on a M2N*32*-SLI? The M2N-SLI and M2N32-SLI boards are different including BIOS's. So I am bit curious









Good luck


----------



## AllenG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
AllenG, I understand that but has anyone actually been capable of getting a PhII to run on a M2N*32*-SLI? The M2N-SLI and M2N32-SLI boards are different including BIOS's. So I am bit curious









Good luck

yeah, i just looked at that site and realized it was the other board. People here have run the PhII's in our boards, even with the new and old bios.

N2, wow these boards really do vary alot from person to person... mine never resets anything, if i change something i have to make sure i set the settings before hand or it tries to use the settings i already had. -- Im running outta ideas here.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
yeah, i just looked at that site and realized it was the other board. People here have run the PhII's in our boards, even with the new and old bios.

N2, wow these boards really do vary alot from person to person... mine never resets anything, if i change something i have to make sure i set the settings before hand or it tries to use the settings i already had. -- Im running outta ideas here.

So when you remove your cpu your bios keeps all the settings when you put a different cpu in the slot.

I will try it again but it's getting late and I really don't wan't to make any tired/stupid mistakes like last night. sigh









Oh wait forget all that. I powered it on, Held down the F1 key to force my preset defaults and the system posted. Woo Hoo


----------



## TheFoister

Thlnk3r,

We have several people running PhIIs on M2n32 (including me) with the 2101 (cpu not recognized but running) and 2205 (cpu fully recognized) bioses.

FYI.

N2,
That is very good news.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
AllenG, I understand that but has anyone actually been capable of getting a PhII to run on a M2N*32*-SLI? The M2N-SLI and M2N32-SLI boards are different including BIOS's. So I am bit curious









Good luck


----------



## AllenG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
So when you remove your cpu your bios keeps all the settings when you put a different cpu in the slot.

I will try it again but it's getting late and I really don't wan't to make any tired/stupid mistakes like last night. sigh









Oh wait forget all that. I powered it on, Held down the F1 key to force my preset defaults and the system posted. Woo Hoo












































If the cpu settings dont work with the new processor, it just posts like normal like when an oc didnt work and it booted with standard settings, i go into the bios and all my settings are still where i put them, i can then move them down to where they belong and reboot like normal. During that first boot where it clocks the cpu back to stock over my OC settings, if i have memory timings or what not set and i let it boot into memtest my correct timings will still show, my cpu and memory speeds will just be stock.

On the other note, you say it posted... meaning your running with the PhII? Which ram?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
If the cpu settings dont work with the new processor, it just posts like normal like when an oc didnt work and it booted with standard settings, i go into the bios and all my settings are still where i put them, i can then move them down to where they belong and reboot like normal. During that first boot where it clocks the cpu back to stock over my OC settings, if i have memory timings or what not set and i let it boot into memtest my correct timings will still show, my cpu and memory speeds will just be stock.

On the other note, you say it posted... meaning your running with the PhII? Which ram?

It was short lived becuase I tried to set the CPU Core V to 0.8750 and it stopped posting I need to clear the cmos and retry or duplicate my efforts. I will be adding step by step instrucktions to the opening post so all users don't have to sift and weed through all the post's to get theirs working.

Oh the ram I was using the corsair xms2 ddr800 but I don't think that had anything to do w/it.

I forced the bios to boot into the oc bank 1 set in the bios and it posted. cpu was like 60c







with a core volt of 1.30 so I lowered it to 1.20 and posted again then the temps droped to like 46 or 48 something like that. So I figured WTH I'll just go all the way to the lowest CoreV setting and see what happens.









Back to the drawing board.


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


It was short lived becuase I tried to set the CPU Core V to 0.8750 and it stopped posting I need to clear the cmos and retry or duplicate my efforts. I will be adding step by step instrucktions to the opening post so all users don't have to sift and weed through all the post's to get theirs working.

Oh the ram I was using the corsair xms2 ddr800 but I don't think that had anything to do w/it.

I forced the bios to boot into the oc bank 1 set in the bios and it posted. cpu was like 60c







with a core volt of 1.30 so I lowered it to 1.20 and posted again then the temps droped to like 46 or 48 something like that. So I figured WTH I'll just go all the way to the lowest CoreV setting and see what happens.









Back to the drawing board.










LOL! I hate when i do stuff like that, when i know i should only take it a little bit at a time, but instead i get all hasty and decide to skip further than i should. Atleast you got it working, thats a step in the right direction... Once you've done something, you can usually manage to do it again. That is great news though! I hope the rest of the endeavor is a piece of cake from here on out.


----------



## N2Gaming

Yea!!!! I duplicated my efforts and it's official I have a PhII x4 940 posting into bios. I was also able to drop the cpu temps to about 41-42C by switching to my Zalman 9700 cpu fan. I got a 4 pin Zalman 9700 just bought it on ebay the other day on it's way from Texas. I should have it by weeks end speaking of which I also have a super duper deluxe DFI NF4 UT SLI DR Expert Venice mobo w/original box and accessories shiped via UPS today. Woo Hoo that's the Sheezy for meezy ya dig.

Back to the task at hand. I will have to try this over on the other board now that I got it working on this one. You know the one that I started out w/yesterday that I thought I killed after the bios flash. I have to use that mobo becuase my OS installed to that board and it's an OEM OS. That being said I'd like to keep it going as long as possible w/o having to call M$ to revalidate the os since I just validated that copy like a month ago.


----------



## AllenG

i wouldnt mess with the rig your on now, it works with the hardware it has and its stable, i'd clone my boot drive, leave one copy with the 5400 rig... put one in the phenom rig and call MS to revalidate on the new board, when they ask you if anything in the system has been changed; tell them the hard drive and nothing else. They WILL give you an activation code, no questions asked so long as your key is legit. I have to do this all the time at work when people come in and need mobos or hard drives replaced.

Those temps are HIGH for stock clock, sounds like you need a tad less juice i'd try 1.0-1.15 or whatever is after 1.1... go down one setting, two at the most at a time. Or say screw it, rock those temps and push that thing to 3.7 or better. LOL!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


i wouldnt mess with the rig your on now, it works with the hardware it has and its stable, i'd clone my boot drive, leave one copy with the 5400 rig... put one in the phenom rig and call MS to revalidate on the new board, when they ask you if anything in the system has been changed; tell them the hard drive and nothing else. They WILL give you an activation code, no questions asked so long as your key is legit. I have to do this all the time at work when people come in and need mobos or hard drives replaced.


All the same I'd rather not clone a drive that I don't have. I'd rather duplicate my efforts on another board so that I can be for sure that I have it down and it is a specific technique / order of proceedures that has to be followed in order to get it posting and working. By the way I have it posting to the 2205 bios and it shows the cpu and the bios gives the options of DDR1066 and the ram timmings screen has moved and changed ever so slightly. It's nice none the less just have to get use to where all the new settings are and what they stand for. Still have ganged memory set to auto for now.


----------



## AllenG

my only argument against that is... these boards all seem to vary, none of them seem to act exactly the same. I've found that if you find a stable setup with this board you better leave it alone, cuz sometimes it never makes it back to where it was after you mess with it. I think these boards are female, they're very tempermental. LOL. But hey, its your rig... you'll do it how ya want. Thanks for being the guinea pig for us, its much appreciated! May the nForce be with you!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


my only argument against that is... these boards all seem to vary, none of them seem to act exactly the same. I've found that if you find a stable setup with this board you better leave it alone, cuz sometimes it never makes it back to where it was after you mess with it. I think these boards are female, they're very tempermental. LOL. But hey, its your rig... you'll do it how ya want. Thanks for being the guinea pig for us, its much appreciated! May the nForce be with you!










Thanks man. I have 3 of these mobo's 1 of which is still NIB never used. So I would like to have the practice so that I can flash different bios's and see what kind of settings I have to save to the bios oc bank 1 and set it to boot to F1 and then I can force the bios settings. Trust me, I'm gonna get it down to an exact science so that there is no guessing on how and what needs to be done in order to get this to work. I'm almost certain you would prolly not have any luck w/this mobo and cpu combo if you did not every use other cpu's in the mobo before hand to have saved bios settings in your oc bank profiles. That being said I better get a move on.


----------



## N2Gaming

I just found out if I set my cpu Q-fan control to enable and performance the cpu runs about 3-4 C degrees hotter.


----------



## AllenG

i never use the q-fan control, i disable them on everything. I like my fans spinning full boar all the time personally.


----------



## N2Gaming

Well I got it up and running on the other system and so far my idle temps are at 30 across all 4 cores. mobo is the same. the other mobo was a lot higher for some reason prolly becuase it was not inside a case with multiple fans.

I will get some screen shots going here in a bit.


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
So when you remove your cpu your bios keeps all the settings when you put a different cpu in the slot.

I will try it again but it's getting late and I really don't wan't to make any tired/stupid mistakes like last night. sigh









Oh wait forget all that. I powered it on, Held down the F1 key to force my preset defaults and the system posted. Woo Hoo












































WEWT!! YEAH.







It's a good feeling, ya?







Good stuff to learn. Glad you could share, and that you're up and running.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I just found out if I set my cpu Q-fan control to enable and performance the cpu runs about 3-4 C degrees hotter.

LOL hahaha sig'd!


----------



## pswfps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


I don't think you are quite getting my drift here.







This was a test to see how fast the FSB could go without being restricted by CPU or RAM. So, what you do is drop the CPU multiplier as low as possible (5x?) and decrease RAM speed as low as possible, and loosen RAM timings as much as possible (6-6-6-18-24-2T?) This allows you to keep on cranking up the FSB with no restriction but the mobo itself... unless your CPU or RAM REEEAAALLY suck.










But what is the point of that? I don't think anybody would want to run at FSB 300Mhz if it only works with a severely underclocked CPU and sloppy RAM latencies. Besides, if the mobo (at any given FSB freq) can't run a modern CPU and RAM at the intended speeds then surely it is a system limitation imposed by the mobo?

I suppose what I'm really asking is at what FSB freq people are running their systems successfully and in a useful way? I'm running mine @ 220Mhz as I don't believe it is capable of reliably running a useful system any higher.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pswfps*


But what is the point of that? I don't think anybody would want to run at FSB 300Mhz if it only works with a severely underclocked CPU and sloppy RAM latencies. Besides, if the mobo (at any given FSB freq) can't run a modern CPU and RAM at the intended speeds then surely it is a system limitation imposed by the mobo?


It's a good question, and you're almost there (getting my point). The point is to ISOLATE each part to figure out the limitations of each different component (mobo, CPU, and RAM, in that order). That's the "golden rule" of overclocking.

What _if_ my mobo can only go stable up to 240 MHz, but my current CPU and RAM could go as high as 250 MHz? I wouldn't know the limitation was caused by my mobo unless I isolated the components! See?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pswfps*


I suppose what I'm really asking is at what FSB freq people are running their systems successfully and in a useful way? I'm running mine @ 220Mhz as I don't believe it is capable of reliably running a useful system any higher.


 Mine was running at 12x240 FSB (2880 effective) but I actually got suspected *overheat* playing Diablo 2. LOL. So I turned up my CPU fan a bit, and clocked down to 235, for an effective 12x235=2820.


----------



## thewebmaster179

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


my only argument against that is... these boards all seem to vary, none of them seem to act exactly the same. I've found that if you find a stable setup with this board you better leave it alone, cuz sometimes it never makes it back to where it was after you mess with it. I think these boards are female, they're very tempermental. LOL. But hey, its your rig... you'll do it how ya want. Thanks for being the guinea pig for us, its much appreciated! *May the nForce be with you!*










I can't believe I never read this before... consider yourself sigged!


----------



## TheFoister

Mine is running at 15.5x240 smoothly..









I also used it for a couple of days at 15x250, but I think my ddr2-800s were creating instability. I'll try that again with my new 1066s...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pswfps*


But what is the point of that? I don't think anybody would want to run at FSB 300Mhz if it only works with a severely underclocked CPU and sloppy RAM latencies. Besides, if the mobo (at any given FSB freq) can't run a modern CPU and RAM at the intended speeds then surely it is a system limitation imposed by the mobo?

I suppose what I'm really asking is at what FSB freq people are running their systems successfully and in a useful way? I'm running mine @ 220Mhz as I don't believe it is capable of reliably running a useful system any higher.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pswfps* 
I suppose what I'm really asking is at what FSB freq people are running their systems successfully and in a useful way? I'm running mine @ 220Mhz as I don't believe it is capable of reliably running a useful system any higher.

right now I am running @ 12x250. 
and undervolted to 1.312vcore. once my WC gets here that will change tho to at least 13x250


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
Thlnk3r,
We have several people running PhIIs on M2n32 (including me) with the 2101 (cpu not recognized but running) and 2205 (cpu fully recognized) bioses.

TheFoister, thanks for insight. I jumped into this thread late so I didn't have a chance to read over everything so I do apologize for my ignorance.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
cpu was like 60c







with a core volt of 1.30 so I lowered it to 1.20 and posted again then the temps droped to like 46 or 48 something like that. So I figured WTH I'll just go all the way to the lowest CoreV setting and see what happens.

N2Gaming, was this the temperature listed in the BIOS? I might of missed this but are you planning on overclocking your PhII or will it be left at stock? A vcore of 1.4 - 1.5 volts is the norm for most overclocks exceeding 3.7Ghz for the 940. Do you have plans to change out the Zalman cooler?

Good luck


----------



## pswfps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


It's a good question, and you're almost there (getting my point). The point is to ISOLATE each part to figure out the limitations of each different component (mobo, CPU, and RAM, in that order). That's the "golden rule" of overclocking.

What _if_ my mobo can only go stable up to 240 MHz, but my current CPU and RAM could go as high as 250 MHz? I wouldn't know the limitation was caused by my mobo unless I isolated the components! See?

Mine was running at 12x240 FSB (2880 effective) but I actually got suspected *overheat* playing Diablo 2. LOL. So I turned up my CPU fan a bit, and clocked down to 235, for an effective 12x235=2820.


Yeah, got ya. Seems to me that you have to take the system as a whole unit because the individual components seem to behave differently depending on the other components they're interacting with.

So although your 300MHz mobo is apparently able to run with a 1500MHz CPU, it behaves completely differently with same CPU @ 3000MHz and falls over. Is this a limitation of the board or the CPU given that the mobo has shown that it can run @ 300MHz and the CPU has also shown that it can run @ 3000MHz? How can you tell?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, was this the temperature listed in the BIOS? I might of missed this but are you planning on overclocking your PhII or will it be left at stock? A vcore of 1.4 - 1.5 volts is the norm for most overclocks exceeding 3.7Ghz for the 940. Do you have plans to change out the Zalman cooler?

Good luck









think3r those are the temps from w/in the bios screen. I was able to boot to windows several times last night and run EU 4.60 to see a steady 30.-32 degres Celcius acrross all for coures. I am going to try modest overclocking in the beginning. Did not have much luck last night. I tried to run ram at 1T timings and it was all good for a little while till I got greedy and tried to tighten up the timings a little. I don't think I will be able to push this little chip to much in this board unless I go H2O. These chips tend to run a little hotter in this board then in others for some reason. For now I am going to be using the zalman 9700. It dropped my temps about 8-10C from the stock retail HSF.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pswfps*


Yeah, got ya. Seems to me that you have to take the system as a whole unit because the individual components seem to behave differently depending on the other components they're interacting with.


No it' the exact opposite, you have to find out what each component will do on it's own first, then there is no guessing

I suggest, if you have not already, read this guide several times:http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html

section 3 will help get you on the right track.

hope that helps a little

Gyro

ps; sorry for butting in SLINK


----------



## pswfps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


No it' the exact opposite, you have to find out what each component will do on it's own first, then there is no guessing


But that's impossible. No component can run on it's own. It only runs as part of a complete system. The abilities of a component are clearly dependent upon the interactions with other components. How else would you explain this:

Quote:



So although your 300MHz mobo is apparently able to run with a 1500MHz CPU, it behaves completely differently with same CPU @ 3000MHz and falls over. Is this a limitation of the board or the CPU given that the mobo has shown that it can run @ 300MHz and the CPU has also shown that it can run @ 3000MHz?


----------



## N2Gaming

well it is a fairly simple concept to grasp. We can water it down for you as much as it takes for you to grasp but the bottom line is knowing your mobo's limits will help inevitably when it comes to knowing what all your options are for overclocking your system as a whole.

Example you have a cpu w/a locked multiplier at 11 but if you are able to run a higher fsb on your mobo then you can run a multi of 10 or 9 and use a different ram divider to run your ram at a happy spd for a more stable overclock.

This is after all OCN and I don't think your going to be able to convince any one here who has any time under their belt w/overclocking that it does no good to know your systems limits. If you know your mobo limit you can then find different multies and fsb's to work with when trying to come up w/your max stable overclocks. Less beating my head against a wall to get my point accross I don't know any other way to help you understand then to agree w/what has already clearly been pointed out to you. Read the oc guides if for nothing else other then to be able to say that you read/understand before you put forth a valid argument but only after trying to apply the therories in the guides against your own theories.

Hope this helps,

N2G

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


i wouldnt mess with the rig your on now, it works with the hardware it has and its stable, i'd clone my boot drive, leave one copy with the 5400 rig... put one in the phenom rig and call MS to revalidate on the new board, when they ask you if anything in the system has been changed; tell them the hard drive and nothing else. They WILL give you an activation code, no questions asked so long as your key is legit. I have to do this all the time at work when people come in and need mobos or hard drives replaced.

Those temps are HIGH for stock clock, sounds like you need a tad less juice i'd try 1.0-1.15 or whatever is after 1.1... go down one setting, two at the most at a time. Or say screw it, rock those temps and push that thing to 3.7 or better. LOL!


well I am able to boot into windows etc etc. Now every time I power down my system it won't post as normal like the other mobo would. So I have to go through a reset and force post w/F1 key. I will call ASUS today and make sure that I don't have a defective mobo. Everytime I have to force the post I get the CMOS Checksome error msg. and if I go into bios and make static changes then the system will not repost. I can flash the bios and it will post and then I can just hit F1 to bypass and boot into windows but everytime I go into bios or power the system off then it does not want to post again.


----------



## N2Gaming

NVM sorry for the double post.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pswfps*


But that's impossible. No component can run on it's own. It only runs as part of a complete system. The abilities of a component are clearly dependent upon the interactions with other components. How else would you explain this:


you don't run them on there own.

"you must isolate each part, finding its limits while keeping all other parts at or below their default speeds."

it's all in the guide

Gyro


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pswfps*


Yeah, got ya. Seems to me that you have to take the system as a whole unit because the individual components seem to behave differently depending on the other components they're interacting with.

So although your 300MHz mobo is apparently able to run with a 1500MHz CPU, it behaves completely differently with same CPU @ 3000MHz and falls over. Is this a limitation of the board or the CPU given that the mobo has shown that it can run @ 300MHz and the CPU has also shown that it can run @ 3000MHz? How can you tell?


Well, we're getting a bit off-topic here, but I'm sure it's acceptable banter.







The method is ~ as follows:
Underclock CPU and RAM as low as possible (loosen RAM timings as well), and increment the FSB until it gets unstable.
Overvolt the FSB as much you are comfortable, but keep it cool enough. See how much stability you can gain thru this. (Note that stability is lost thru overheating.)
Decrease the CPU->NB multiplier, etc. to see what your mobo can do. (Mine couldn't do much more than 300 MHz regardless of voltage/mult. etc. It just didn't want to.)
Now you should know your mobo/FSB limitations. Drop your FSB back down to 200 MHz (as a base for testing CPU). Leave your RAM as underclocked as it gets. Crank the CPU multiplier as high as it goes. Test for stability (should be fine at 200 MHz FSB and with underclocked RAM). Now increment the FSB bit by bit til it gets unstable. Then overvolt the CPU core ("vcore") as you are comfortable with, and keep the CPU well-cooled. (Always monitor temperatures.)
Now you should know the limitations of both your mobo and your CPU. Drop your FSB back to stock 200 MHz, leaving your CPU mult all the way up. Now you have to test multiple configurations of your RAM.
Basically, you set your RAM at stock and see how high you can push the FSB before the system goes unstable. Hopefully your CPU can out-clock your RAM.








_When_ your RAM goes unstable, try overvolting it to regain stability. Keep it cooled. Don't go too far past RAM's intended voltage (should be printed on RAM or it's original packaging somewhere).
When you've volted the RAM as far as you're comfortable doing so, you can try to loosen the timings, or to decrease the RAM speed setting (i.e. from 800 to 667).
Final note: any time you have overvolted something, try to see how low you can get the voltage while keeping it stable. This helps to preserve the longevity of the parts, and keep things cooler. Don't forget to try different CPU multiplier settings, as they affect the "RAM divider".
Did THAT answer your question? ;-P


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Now every time I power down my system it won't post as normal like the other mobo would. So I have to go through a reset and force post w/F1 key. I will call ASUS today and make sure that I don't have a defective mobo. Everytime I have to force the post I get the CMOS Checksome error msg. and if I go into bios and make static changes then the system will not repost. I can flash the bios and it will post and then I can just hit F1 to bypass and boot into windows but everytime I go into bios or power the system off then it does not want to post again.


N2Gaming, are you able to reproduce this issues with a non-phenom processor?

Pswfps, also take note that even though you may be able to overclock a certain part (ex. memory), that doesn't mean you'll be able to run that same overclock again after you have started overclocking your processor. Since CPU speed is king, I typically like to concentrate on that first.

Good luck guys


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, are you able to reproduce this issues with a non-phenom processor?

Good luck guys


As a matter of fact no. I only started getting this problem with the Ph II. It is a problem with the bios and hardware settings and some cmos checksum prolly not saving properly or something like that. I reverted back to the 2101 bios and am ATM running 3dmark06 to see how it compares to my x2 5400+ cpu.

I have the hardware limping along ATM with a 3600Ghz oc on the cpu at 1.35v on the cpu. I am running my 9800GT OC 512Mb in the PCIe x16 slot #2 becuase I removed the battery to check the voltage to make sure that was not an issue.

I will post my 3dmark06 scores here in a minute. I'm not so sure they will be much better then the x2 5400+ but my clock spds are better.







with 4 cores to boot.

Sorry I had to edit the cpu Mhz listed above it's at 3600Mhz not 3800Mhz

BTW my 3dmark06 first score is 13520


----------



## pswfps

Well, the bottom line is that this board is simply not capable of running a modern processor at it's designated speed using a 300MHz FSB. So to claim a 300MHz FSB is a little false imo.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pswfps*


Well, the bottom line is that this board is simply not capable of running a modern processor at it's designated speed using a 300MHz FSB. So to claim a 300MHz FSB is a little false imo.


well when you run your rig w/H2O and up the voltages all the way around and still can't use a 300 FSB then My guess is you are correct. Until then we are all gonna keep rocking it the old school way and try those fsb's once we get the new cpu and settings all figured out.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pswfps*


Well, the bottom line is that this board is simply not capable of running a modern processor at it's designated speed using a 300MHz FSB. So to claim a 300MHz FSB is a little false imo.


Pswfps, not all overclocks will be the same. Nothing is guaranteed when it comes to overclocking. There can also be several factors limiting your overclock. Much testing is required









Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Well my 3dmark06 score jumped from the last post w/a single video to 16905 with sli enabled. FTW


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Well my 3dmark06 score jumped from the last post w/a single video to 16905 with sli enabled. FTW










N2Gaming, very impressive. Is this with the 3.6Ghz overclock?

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, very impressive. Is this with the 3.6Ghz overclock?

Good luck


Yes it is. I have now been trying to OCCT stablize it but am not wanting to push the little guy to far to fast CoreV wise and it apears that the more Cvolt I give it the faster it runs EU Cache & Memory Benchmark. I will look a little more into this.

I had to up the voltages on the mobo chips a little to get the system to post with 2x grfx cards so maybe I just need to up a voltage somewhere on the mobo and not the cpu. I will run some more voltage test's to see what kind of stabilty I can come up with. This just might be what it takes to get the lagg out of my but and finally push me into the H2O direction.


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


well I am able to boot into windows etc etc. Now every time I power down my system it won't post as normal like the other mobo would. So I have to go through a reset and force post w/F1 key. I will call ASUS today and make sure that I don't have a defective mobo. Everytime I have to force the post I get the CMOS Checksome error msg. and if I go into bios and make static changes then the system will not repost. I can flash the bios and it will post and then I can just hit F1 to bypass and boot into windows but everytime I go into bios or power the system off then it does not want to post again.










Hey N2Gaming

I kinda forgot to mention this. I sometimes have that problem with posting as well. I always managed to get it to repost so I just kind of forgot about it. Not sure when it happens. It is a bit random. But for me it might seem occur after a proper shutdown as well but then it might work one day it might not the next.

For me if it doesn't post sometimes the reset button will get it to post. If that doesn't work then I try the power cut off with the power supply and press the power button to discharge the caps inside. Then try posting again. Again results very for me if either case works. But I never seem to have to use the battery to clear the cmos settings. It always eventually starts up









I didn't even know about the F1 force post either, so that might help me when I am trying to get it to boot up.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingInferno*


Hey N2Gaming

I kinda forgot to mention this. I sometimes have that problem with posting as well. I always managed to get it to repost so I just kind of forgot about it. Not sure when it happens. It is a bit random. But for me it might seem occur after a proper shutdown as well but then it might work one day it might not the next.

For me if it doesn't post sometimes the reset button will get it to post. If that doesn't work then I try the power cut off with the power supply and press the power button to discharge the caps inside. Then try posting again. Again results very for me if either case works. But I never seem to have to use the battery to clear the cmos settings. It always eventually starts up









I didn't even know about the F1 force post either, so that might help me when I am trying to get it to boot up.


I may be mistaken but I think the F1 forces your saved settings in the oc bios bank 1 and the F2 forces the bios saved settings from bank #2


----------



## RagingInferno

We have a second bank for our saved setting?








Actually I don't think I ever saved my settings. I just kinda memorized it









As you can see I am new at playing with all of our bios settings. hahah

Btw, N2Gaming glad to see everything is working for you and you have joined us with the PHII.

Also for the not posting thing, I don't think mine has ever said CMOS checksum error, it just says fail to post last time. Which I just ignore...


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
We have a second bank for our saved setting?








Actually I don't think I ever saved my settings. I just kinda memorized it









As you can see I am new at playing with all of our bios settings. hahah

Btw, N2Gaming glad to see everything is working for you and you have joined us with the PHII.

Also for the not posting thing, I don't think mine has ever said CMOS checksum error, it just says fail to post last time. Which I just ignore...

Yup it only happens w/the 2205 bios. I will play with that bios some more when I get back from the post office. Hopefully I make it in time


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Yup it only happens w/the 2205 bios. I will play with that bios some more when I get back from the post office. Hopefully I make it in time


I just made it to the post office in a nic of time.

Any how, my guess is that it has someting to do with the cpu start up voltage. I will test this and let you know. BTW my system has or needs a reset after power up as well. When I got back from the post office I tried to power on and it would not post until I hit the reset button.

I just downclocked the cpu to 3400Mhz and it dropped the 3dmark06 score from 16900 to 16300 so roughly a 600 point difference from a 200Mhz downclock.

Edit:

I just tested the system w/the 2205 bios and cpu clocked @ 3400 Mhz. My 3dmark06 score was 16820.

Now if I can only post after restarting the rig. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I hate to butt in but I have a few questions pertaining to my M2N32 WS pro. 
1. first off these amd chips have the mem controller on them right?
2. my board says 800mhz max can I use 1066 to give me the head room I need for OC'ing so that I can run the cpu/7 divisor therefore allowing up to a 3731 max OC?
3. if the chip or board is only "capable" of 800mhz memory speed I would effectively be OC'ing both of those as well right? Thus creating more heat in the cpu, and ?? MCP ??


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


i hate to butt in but i have a few questions pertaining to my m2n32 ws pro. 
1. First off these amd chips have the mem controller on them right?
2. My board says 800mhz max can i use 1066 to give me the head room i need for oc'ing so that i can run the cpu/7 divisor therefore allowing up to a 3731 max oc?
3. If the chip or board is only "capable" of 800mhz memory speed i would effectively be oc'ing both of those as well right? Thus creating more heat in the cpu, and ?? Mcp ??


1=y
2=y
3=y


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ty n2g!!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Ty n2g!!









NP.

Here are some preliminary results of CPU clock vs SLI vs Bios Rev Enjoy. While using the 2205 bios I was able to achieve 664 more points while using 3dmark06.

This first picture represents my cpu clocked to 3600Mhz using one 9800GT OC card and bios ver 2101










This 2nd picture represents my cpu clocked to 3600Mhz using 2x 9800GT OC cards sli enabled and bios ver 2101










This 3rd picture represents my cpu clocked to 3400Mhz using 2x 9800GT OC cards sli enabled and bios ver 2101










This 4th picture represents my cpu clocked to 3400Mhz using 2x 9800GT OC cards sli enabled and bios ver 2205










This 5th picture represents my cpu clocked to 3600Mhz using 2x 9800GT OC cards sli enabled and bios ver 2205


----------



## Bohefus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I hate to butt in but I have a few questions pertaining to my M2N32 WS pro.
1. first off these amd chips have the mem controller on them right?
2. my board says 800mhz max can I use 1066 to give me the head room I need for OC'ing so that I can run the cpu/7 divisor therefore allowing up to a 3731 max OC?
3. if the chip or board is only "capable" of 800mhz memory speed I would effectively be OC'ing both of those as well right? Thus creating more heat in the cpu, and ?? MCP ??

I'm starting to lean towards not using a Phoenom II with my M2N32. It looks like it will work but the Boot issues, Ram issues and Heat issues are hard to ignore. If Asus was to update the bios and state that this chip was supported by this MB I would feel better about it. I think I would be more willing to spend a little more $$ on a MB that supported the PHII later down the road. It's no fun spending all your time trying to get something to work from a unstable setup.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bohefus* 
I'm starting to lean towards not using a Phoenom II with my M2N32. It looks like it will work but the Boot issues, Ram issues and Heat issues are hard to ignore. If Asus was to update the bios and state that this chip was supported by this MB I would feel better about it. I think I would be more willing to spend a little more $$ on a MB that supported the PHII later down the road. It's no fun spending all your time trying to get something to work from a unstable setup.

That is the beauty of overclocking. You get to call your own shots. I have my bugs all worked out and like RagingInferno stated. If and when the system does not post on first power up from a cold boot a simple little push of the reset button get's the system to post. I'm have not been able to figure this one out just yet but that is what makes it so fun. I get to be a pioneer of something few others have tried. Then when you get the method down to a science I will be able to share the wealth of knowledge with other inquisitive users.









I have always wanted to go H2O from the get go but did not really see any need for it untill now. of course I am quite pleased having 4 cores clocked a 3.4 Ghz stable but I want to push it closer to 5-600 Mhz oc stable and I think I may be able to do that w/H2O cooling. The problems everyone is having is because there is no guides as of yet to help get the cpu and bios working good together from the inicial set-up. Hopefully I will be able to change all that and post a very thorough step by step set of instructions in the opening post of this club thread.


----------



## Bohefus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I have always wanted to go H2O from the get go but did not really see any need for it untill now. of course I am quite pleased having 4 cores clocked a 3.4 Ghz stable but I want to push it closer to 5-600 Mhz oc stable and I think I may be able to do that w/H2O cooling. The problems everyone is having is because there is no guides as of yet to help get the cpu and bios working good together from the inicial set-up. Hopefully I will be able to change all that and post a very thorough step by step set of instructions in the opening post of this club thread.










It's definately a great upgrade route with basically only replacing the CPU and possibly the ram. The problem I see is that this board isn't running the higher speed ram at the listed speed. Maybe a bios update will fix this or maybe trial and error with manual settings will allow it.... I dunno


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bohefus*


It's definately a great upgrade route with basically only replacing the CPU and possibly the ram. The problem I see is that this board isn't running the higher speed ram at the listed speed. Maybe a bios update will fix this or maybe trial and error with manual settings will allow it.... I dunno










Of course that is a very valid point. Thus far I am running ram spd's of DDR1072 and the ram timings of 5.5.5.15.24.2T and only able to get cache and Memory benchmark spds of 7300 MB/s Read and 47.7 ns Latency. However there is a slew of other ram timming options in the bios now that were not there before and like any new system there will be a learning curve to getting all these ram timings dialed in to run faster. I am going to try 4.4.4.12 to see if I can post and boot windows.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Hey N2Gaming. I am not sure if you mentioned this earlier, but do you have the SLI memory enabled or disabled?
Are you running the memory ganged or auto?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Hey N2Gaming. I am not sure if you mentioned this earlier, but do you have the SLI memory enabled or disabled?
Are you running the memory ganged or auto?


Hey man how you doing?

I am using the Auto ganged feature and just set my ram to ddr800 4.5.5.12.18.2T and it deff helped speed up the cache memory benchmark scores. I don't think I am using sli enabled ram and I am using static ram timings voltages etc.

EDIT: Sorry guys the ram timings were 5 5 5 12 18 2T I just uped the fsb to 267 and cpu multi to 12x for a 3200Mhz oc and finally breaking the 8k Read MB/s and Latency of 42.9 ns FTW


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey man how you doing?

I am using the Auto ganged feature and just set my ram to ddr800 4.5.5.12.18.2T and it deff helped speed up the cache memory benchmark scores. I don't think I am using sli enabled ram and I am using static ram timings voltages etc.

EDIT: Sorry guys the ram timings were 5 5 5 12 18 2T I just uped the fsb to 267 and cpu multi to 12x for a 3200Mhz oc and finally breaking the 8k Read MB/s and Latency of 42.9 ns FTW


I've been reading about your woes over the past couple of days, but it looks like you are really starting to get that chip rolling now.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I've been reading about your woes over the past couple of days, but it looks like you are really starting to get that chip rolling now.










Yes I am, thank you. I am usually a little slow out the gate but I always seem to get there at some point in the game. I have created a temporary system for this untill I get all the creases Iron'd out then it will become my sig rig. http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=35804

EDIT:

I noticed CPU-Z reports my NB Frequency @ 2200 Mhz and I'm wondering if that is OK or if it should be slower for stability and how to go about changing the NB Frequency???










Also I put up a couple of PC's side by side for Comparrison to see if maybe the cpu has any thinkg to do w/the NB Frequency


----------



## thlnk3r

N2Gaming, thanks for including those 3DMark06 comparisons. Very informative









From what I've read there is hardly a need to exceed the factory 1800Mhz HT speed for these processors. Many users in the Phenom II steppings thread are running the HT speeds below 2000Mhz. Some though are actually running around the 2200Mhz range. Other than that I haven't seen anything over that. Once you get these puppies dialed in it's no turning back









I wish I could tell you where to change/modify the HT settings but I am not familiar with that BIOS. It's probably a bit different from the online version.

Hope that helps


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Yes I am, thank you. I am usually a little slow out the gate but I always seem to get there at some point in the game. I have created a temporary system for this untill I get all the creases Iron'd out then it will become my sig rig. http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?d...system&i=35804

EDIT:

I noticed CPU-Z reports my NB Frequency @ 2200 Mhz and I'm wondering if that is OK or if it should be slower for stability and how to go about changing the NB Frequency???

The link to the system did not work.

The NB Frequency can be changed under Advanced->Chipset http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/image....8xOV9sLmdpZg==


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
The link to the system did not work.

The NB Frequency can be changed under Advanced->Chipset http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/image....8xOV9sLmdpZg==

Spaceballrules, thanks for the clarification. I thought the 2205 BIOS might be different. Turns out that BIOS is officially supported under Asus. I must of got that BIOS mixed up with the non-official one for the M2N-SLI









Good luck


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Spaceballrules, thanks for the clarification. I thought the 2205 BIOS might be different. Turns out that BIOS is officially supported under Asus. I must of got that BIOS mixed up with the non-official one for the M2N-SLI









Good luck

Don't quote me on that (Too late!), but that is what it looks like in the 1701, 2001, and 2101 BIOS versions. I doubt that Phoenix would remove that option from the 2205 BIOS, but I cannot confirm that. Usually BIOS updates only add options, if anything. The only notes that Asus provides on the 2205 BIOS is that they made it more compatible with certain types of RAM, so everything should look the same.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
The link to the system did not work.

The NB Frequency can be changed under Advanced->Chipset http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/image....8xOV9sLmdpZg==

Sorry for that. I have edit'd the other post and here it is again. http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=35804

It appears I have to make a very carefull cpu/fsb overclock and watch the NB Frequency changes in cpuz. the only thing that I could find that would change the NB Frequency is the FSB thus far. I will continue to research this w/hands on trials and leard from my mistakes as I seem to always do. Make mistakes that is


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Sorry for that. I have edit'd the other post and here it is again. http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=35804

It appears I have to make a very carefull cpu/fsb overclock and watch the NB Frequency changes in cpuz. the only thing that I could find that would change the NB Frequency is the FSB thus far. I will continue to research this w/hands on trials and leard from my mistakes as I seem to always do. Make mistakes that is









Look at what I found on Google. - http://www.overclock.net/amd-bios/21...frequency.html

From what I gather, you need to turn down the HTT multiplier from 5x to 4x or even 3x. That way you can increase the FSB on the CPU without over-ramping your chipset frequencies.


----------



## TheFoister

I agree with that.

I've read in several forums that with AM2/AM2+ boards, it is advised to keep the HT overall speed between 1000MHZ and 1500MHZ for stability reasons. I personally keep it just in the middle at 1225 (5x245) which is solid so far.

Here is a fellow speaking about his experience while playing with HT on m2n32:
http://www.hardforum.com/showpost.ph...7&postcount=14

An here is a link that I found very informative about how phenoms behave and different than athlons while overclocking:
http://www.thetechrepository.com/showthread.php?t=258

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Look at what I found on Google. - http://www.overclock.net/amd-bios/21...frequency.html

From what I gather, you need to turn down the HTT multiplier from 5x to 4x or even 3x. That way you can increase the FSB on the CPU without over-ramping your chipset frequencies.


----------



## thlnk3r

TheFoister, thank you for including those links. Just to cover my basis as I am still learning about the new PhII chips, the "_NB Frequency_" is on die correct? To figure out the NB Frequency are we multiplying the "_NB Multiplier_" and "_HTT reference clocK_" speed to get our *NB Frequency*? It seems like anything close to 2800Mhz requires some additional cooling.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


TheFoister, thank you for including those links. Just to cover my basis as I am still learning about the new PhII chips, the "_NB Frequency_" is on die correct? To figure out the NB Frequency are we multiplying the "_NB Multiplier_" and "_HTT reference clocK_" speed to get our *NB Frequency*? It seems like anything close to 2800Mhz requires some additional cooling.

Good luck


I'm w/u on that one, learning the new Phenom chips is a task. The NB Frequency is not to be mistaken for the HT Link spd. I always try to keep the HT below 1150 and usually closer to the 1000 mark either way up or down. I have never seen this NB Frequency in the memory tab of CPU-z until yesterday when I was trying to go over all the specs and make this little chip rock. I'm not sure but I think the TheFoister may be confusing the HT Link with the NB Frequency.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *;5818549*

I agree with that.

I've read in several forums that with AM2/AM2+ boards, it is advised to keep the HT overall speed between 1000MHZ and 1500MHZ for stability reasons. I personally keep it just in the middle at 1225 (5x245) which is solid so far.

Here is a fellow speaking about his experience while playing with HT on m2n32:
http://www.hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1033368587&postcount=14

An here is a link that I found very informative about how phenoms behave and different than athlons while overclocking:
http://www.thetechrepository.com/showthread.php?t=258


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheFoister*


I agree with that.

I've read in several forums that with AM2/AM2+ boards, it is advised to keep the HT overall speed between 1000MHZ and 1500MHZ for stability reasons. I personally keep it just in the middle at 1225 (5x245) which is solid so far.

Here is a fellow speaking about his experience while playing with HT on m2n32:
http://www.hardforum.com/showpost.ph...7&postcount=14

An here is a link that I found very informative about how phenoms behave, and how differently from athlons, while overclocking:
http://www.thetechrepository.com/showthread.php?t=258


The first link was a good one, tho pretty hard to follow. What did he mean when he said "The only negative with Phenom i didnt like was B2"?

The second link is a great post.







I wish I could give HIM some rep. Heh. Still reading that one, however...

So, for the Kuma Core (2x Core Phenom) I would need BIOS 2001 or higher, ya?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I'm not sure but I think the TheFoister may be confusing the HT Link with the NB Frequency.


I don't see how you get that from what he said, tbh.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


I don't see how you get that from what he said, tbh.










My oppologies to The Foister. I'm still confuse and made that statement based on his post before reading the included links. However after reading the links I am starting to see a more clear pickture as to why this mobo may never officially be supported by Asus to run the AMD Phenom 2 cpu's. I will have to study the bios even more w/a fine toothe comb and make sure before I put my foot in my mouth again.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


The first link was a good one, tho pretty hard to follow. What did he mean when he said *"The only negative with Phenom i didnt like was B2"?*

The second link is a great post.







I wish I could give HIM some rep. Heh. Still reading that one, however...

So, for the Kuma Core (2x Core Phenom) I would need BIOS 2001 or higher, ya?


I believe he was talking about the stepping of the CPU. The original Phenoms were plagued by the TLB bug, and I believe that was fixed with the B3 stepping, IIRC.

For the Kuma chip, you only need the 1802 BIOS, since it is a tri-core with one of the cores disabled. All the tri-core Phenoms are supported with the 1802 BIOS, although there is no official BIOS support for the Kuma.


----------



## N2Gaming

I may be mistaken again but apparently there is a bios setting for the Phenom 2 in the bios for NB Frequency that does not appear in our mobo bios, even w/the new release of 2205. This may have to do w/hardware limitations. You gotta remember this mobo is what AMD & ASUS put together to push the new AM2 socket back when they first released the AM2 socket. So for it to even be able to utilize this Phenom II chip is something short os fantastic. I will be pleased that I can use this chip for as long as possible till my mobo no longer want's to post. I may or may not still have a warranty period by that time but well just have to waite & see when I get to that point if it every happens.


----------



## Mr_Speedy

Hi... I'm new here. I was just wondering what expereinces people have with running 4 sticks on RAM in the Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe. (Sorry if this has been answered before.. the thread is over 100 pages long.)

I am considering removing my current 2 x 1GB (1066Mhz), and putting in 4 x 2GB sticks @ 1066Mhz for a total of 8GB.

I have heard that in some motherboards, filling all 4 slots usually means slower maximum speeds for the RAM. Will I be able to hit over 800Mhz with RAM in all 4 slots? The main reason I'm asking is... if I can't hit lets say 900+Mhz, then I might just get 800Mhz RAM and save money.
Thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr_Speedy*


Hi... I'm new here. I was just wondering what expereinces people have with running 4 sticks on RAM in the Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe. (Sorry if this has been answered before.. the thread is over 100 pages long.)

I am considering removing my current 2 x 1GB (1066Mhz), and putting in 4 x 2GB sticks @ 1066Mhz for a total of 8GB.

I have heard that in some motherboards, filling all 4 slots usually means slower maximum speeds for the RAM. Will I be able to hit over 800Mhz with RAM in all 4 slots? The main reason I'm asking is... if I can't hit lets say 900+Mhz, then I might just get 800Mhz RAM and save money.
Thanks










That is a good question and there may be one or two users here w/any hands on experience with a similar configureations on this board. W/any luck the new bios 2205 will resolve most issue w/ram. However, I noticed your only running 32 bit os so unless your gonna upgrade to a 64 bit os then it would be pointless to exceed 4 gig of ram.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr_Speedy*


I am considering removing my current 2 x 1GB (1066Mhz), and putting in 4 x 2GB sticks @ 1066Mhz for a total of 8GB.

I have heard that in some motherboards, filling all 4 slots usually means slower maximum speeds for the RAM. Will I be able to hit over 800Mhz with RAM in all 4 slots? The main reason I'm asking is... if I can't hit lets say 900+Mhz, then I might just get 800Mhz RAM and save money.


Mr_Speedy, it's hard to say until you starting testing. That large amount of memory could limit your OC (stress on the integrated memory controller). You may have to add some additional voltage to the memory but I don't see you having problems running the memory at the factory 1066Mhz speed.

Perhaps someone else can chime in on the above question









Good luck


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr_Speedy* 
Hi... I'm new here. I was just wondering what expereinces people have with running 4 sticks on RAM in the Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe. (Sorry if this has been answered before.. the thread is over 100 pages long.)

I am considering removing my current 2 x 1GB (1066Mhz), and putting in 4 x 2GB sticks @ 1066Mhz for a total of 8GB.

I have heard that in some motherboards, filling all 4 slots usually means slower maximum speeds for the RAM. Will I be able to hit over 800Mhz with RAM in all 4 slots? The main reason I'm asking is... if I can't hit lets say 900+Mhz, then I might just get 800Mhz RAM and save money.
Thanks









A newbie who fills in system specs without asking deserves an answer









I ran 4x2GB in this board. I would advise against it. 8GB of memory will never be used, and it is total e-peen. There is virtually no performance gain and OCing becomes much more difficult.
Your best bet is to get a 2x2GB kit. 4GB is the magic number.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
A newbie who fills in system specs without asking deserves an answer









I ran 4x2GB in this board. I would advise against it. 8GB of memory will never be used, and it is total e-peen. There is virtually no performance gain and OCing becomes much more difficult.
Your best bet is to get a 2x2GB kit. 4GB is the magic number.









Good job.

I would like to test this theory with hands on but that will have to wait untill I can sell some of my ocz 2x1gig kits.

Back to the NB Frequency. I think the second link The Foister gave us also goes on to explain that their is a seperate NB CPU voltage control for the NB built into the Phenom chips. This may be another reason that ASUS may never Officially support the Phenom 2 Chips on our M2N32 SLI Deluxe.

EDIT: Unless the CPU to NB voltage controll is in fact that very same setting. I do see that in the advanced votages from the manual overclock screen. Additionally I was trying to run 3dmark06 on a non OCCT stable overclock and 3dmark06 verified that my system was infact unstable because it crashed the system half way through the first game test.

So I upped the CPU to NB voltage and so far the system is doing OK in 3dmark06 with the same overclock. I may be onto something here.


----------



## N2Gaming

I'll let the results speak for them self.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Nice double post









Seriously, keep an eye on your NB and SB temps. Anytime you increase voltage, you increase the temp.

BTW You are getting some really amazing scores in 3DMark06 with your setup. I am impressed


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Nice double post









Seriously, keep an eye on your NB and SB temps. Anytime you increase voltage, you increase the temp.

BTW You are getting some really amazing scores in 3DMark06 with your setup. I am impressed











Sorry for the double post guys. I have to grab your attention some how









I will add a screen shot of my bios voltage settings in a bit. I have not increased the NB to SB voltage it is still at auto. I have just increased the CPU to NB. I think that is the secondary CPU voltage controll that helps in stablizing the NB Frequency built into the Phenom chips.

I'm shooting for the 18k 3dmark06 score and then stability after I get there.

Here is my present CPU-Z settings and temps. Enjoy


----------



## Mr_Speedy

Thanks for your input on the RAM topic. 2x2GB was more of a realistic option for me anyway. I might as well play it safe with 2 sticks of fast RAM.


----------



## TheFoister

Thlnk3r,
Your statement sounds correct to me but why 2800mhz as the threshold?

N2,
I'm getting confused too, but feel sure about not mixing the NB freq. with HT Link (maybe if you check the below screenshot, it helps for some questions).
I feel like the same way with you that our bios has missing options for phIIs but who knows...









EDIT: I checked and couldn't find NB multiplier (FID, not core multi) or divider (DID)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


TheFoister, thank you for including those links. Just to cover my basis as I am still learning about the new PhII chips, the "_NB Frequency_" is on die correct? To figure out the NB Frequency are we multiplying the "_NB Multiplier_" and "_HTT reference clocK_" speed to get our *NB Frequency*? It seems like anything close to 2800Mhz requires some additional cooling.

Good luck


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
8GB of memory will never be used, and it is total e-peen. There is virtually no performance gain and OCing becomes much more difficult.

Spaceballsrules, I agree that it's pointless to have that much memory just for overclocking purposes but if a user decides to host several virtuals or is running a certain application that requires an abundant amount of memory then yes I don't see 8GB of memory being a problem. All though both instances would be for two different platforms/purposes so I see your point.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I will add a screen shot of my bios voltage settings in a bit. I have not increased the NB to SB voltage it is still at auto. I have just increased the CPU to NB. I think that is the secondary CPU voltage controll that helps in stablizing the NB Frequency built into the Phenom chips.

N2Gaming, does your BIOS let you change the NB Multiplier? I'm assuming it's set to 8x in order for you to get the 2000Mhz NB frequency? Sorry I'm still trying to catch onto these new PhII features









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
Thlnk3r,
Your statement sounds correct to me but why 2800mhz as the threshold?

TheFoister, that's just what read on a few other forums. I don't have any experiences playing with a PhII yet so I'm not entirely sure what the limit is. A user mentioned that "additional cooling" was required at 2800Mhz...

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Spaceballsrules, I agree that it's pointless to have that much memory just for overclocking purposes but if a user decides to host several virtuals or is running a certain application that requires an abundant amount of memory then yes I don't see 8GB of memory being a problem. All though both instances would be for two different platforms/purposes so I see your point.

N2Gaming, does your BIOS let you change the NB Multiplier? I'm assuming it's set to 8x in order for you to get the 2000Mhz NB frequency? Sorry I'm still trying to catch onto these new PhII features









TheFoister, that's just what read on a few other forums. I don't have any experiences playing with a PhII yet so I'm not entirely sure what the limit is. A user mentioned that "additional cooling" was required at 2800Mhz...

Good luck

I would think the ganged or unganged has something to do w/weather or not the 8 gig will make a real world difference.

I don't think we have a NB multi for the CPU as the screen shot listed below shows all of our available Advanced Chipset options.

I think the reason 2800Mhz is being the limit to this point is the amount of heat that it produces like think3r requotes other users. We all know the higher the frequency the more heat. So added heat from the NB Frequency may have a lot to do with it


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Wish I had the vcore control you do. What is the stepping? Also there does not seem to be a bios release above 2001 for my board will the bios for the delux work for me?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Wish I had the vcore control you do. What is the stepping? Also there does not seem to be a bios release above 2001 for my board will the bios for the delux work for me?


Never hurts to try. I'm gonna try to salvage this m2n32 WS Pro that I have laying here to see if i can get it to work one more time. I bought it locally on ebay and was never able to get it too post.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

but what if it says no? Then What?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
but what if it says no? Then What?

If your board will not allow you to flash to the 2205 bios then you are SOL buddy. just kiding um you may want to make sure you have a removeable bios in case you do corrupt your bios and can't get it to post after a flash. If I get this one working I will try the flash myslef.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Spaceballsrules, I agree that it's pointless to have that much memory just for overclocking purposes but if a user decides to host several virtuals or is running a certain application that requires an abundant amount of memory then yes I don't see 8GB of memory being a problem. All though both instances would be for two different platforms/purposes so I see your point.

I actually started to write about those kinds of requirements, but I gathered from the OP's post and system that wasn't the case








I agree with you 100%

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I would think the ganged or unganged has something to do w/weather or not the 8 gig will make a real world difference.

I don't think we have a NB multi for the CPU as the screen shot listed below shows all of our available Advanced Chipset options.

Ganged sets specific sticks of RAM to specific cores in the CPU. In your case N2G, each stick of RAM you have would be assigned one core of the CPU. In my case, each stick would be assigned 2 of the cores.
Unganged allows free sharing of all the RAM by all the cores.
I am not sure if there is a performance gain either way.









"CPU<->MCP655 HT Speed [4X]"
Isn't that the multiplier for the NB and CPU?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
I actually started to write about those kinds of requirements, but I gathered from the OP's post and system that wasn't the case








I agree with you 100%

Ganged sets specific sticks of RAM to specific cores in the CPU. In your case N2G, each stick of RAM you have would be assigned one core of the CPU. In my case, each stick would be assigned 2 of the cores.
Unganged allows free sharing of all the RAM by all the cores.
I am not sure if there is a performance gain either way.









"CPU<->MCP655 HT Speed [4X]"
Isn't that the multiplier for the NB and CPU?

Thanks SBR,

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
If your board will not allow you to flash to the 2205 bios then you are SOL buddy. just kiding um you may want to make sure you have a removeable bios in case you do corrupt your bios and can't get it to post after a flash. If I get this one working I will try the flash myslef.

I was unable to get it to post again. I finally made a call the ASUS Tech support to see if they may have a magical set of instructions for me to try but all the tech's were to bussy so they had a guy take my name and number to call me back.


----------



## Bohefus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
A newbie who fills in system specs without asking deserves an answer









I ran 4x2GB in this board. I would advise against it. 8GB of memory will never be used, and it is total e-peen. There is virtually no performance gain and OCing becomes much more difficult.
Your best bet is to get a 2x2GB kit. 4GB is the magic number.









I noticed that since I installed Windows 7 that it shows 4.00 gb( 3.00 gb usable)
In the System info screen. Before SP1 Vista, windows wouldn't show the full ammount of ram installed. 32 bit can only use 3.00 gb of ram?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

It can use 4 I forget how to do it but someone here will know but even then you will only have about 3.5 usable do to system needs. In other words the system takes about 512mb's and stores that away for itself and will not share it.


----------



## Bohefus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
It can use 4 I forget how to do it but someone here will know but even then you will only have about 3.5 usable do to system needs. In other words the system takes about 512mb's and stores that away for itself and will not share it.

Uhhh ok ... Maybe Windows 7 reserves 1 gb of ram for itself.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bohefus* 
I noticed that since I installed Windows 7 that it shows 4.00 gb( 3.00 gb usable)
In the System info screen. Before SP1 Vista, windows wouldn't show the full ammount of ram installed. 32 bit can only use 3.00 gb of ram?











32-bit OS is limited to 4GB total RAM. The OS itself uses some of that, and the graphics cards use some as well. For you, after the OS and video cards have taken their share, you are left with 3GB to run your apps.
64-bit OS can utilize 128GB of memory IIRC.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
It can use 4 I forget how to do it but someone here will know but even then you will only have about 3.5 usable do to system needs. In other words the system takes about 512mb's and stores that away for itself and will not share it.

that 512 is the video card ram used by windows. If you use a 1g video card then you would only see 3 gig of useable ram. At least that is the way I understand it. I have never run a 32 bit os since 2000 pro and I did not know near as much back then as I do now. Thanks OCN for that.


----------



## Bohefus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
32-bit OS is limited to 4GB total RAM. The OS itself uses some of that, and the graphics cards use some as well. For you, after the OS and video cards have taken their share, you are left with 3GB to run your apps.
64-bit OS can utilize 128GB of memory IIRC.

Now that I've tried Windows 7 I really don't want to go back to Vista. I may give Windows 7 64bit a try


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Sorry guess I should have stated, That was what XP 32bit did on my old rig. Also If you have onboard video then yes some is reserved for the "gpu" but if it is an add in than no it does not.

speaking of 7 how does it do performance wise against vista 64bit vs 64 bit?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bohefus*


Now that I've tried Windows 7 I really don't want to go back to Vista. I may give Windows 7 64bit a try


do eet







i mean eat your cake too


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bohefus*


Now that I've tried Windows 7 I really don't want to go back to Vista. I may give Windows 7 64bit a try


----------



## Bohefus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Sorry guess I should have stated, That was what XP 32bit did on my old rig. Also If you have onboard video then yes some is reserved for the "gpu" but if it is an add in than no it does not.

speaking of 7 how does it do performance wise against vista 64bit vs 64 bit?


I was a little dissapointed with a couple programs that didn't work on 7(of course this can be expected with beta/RC1 software) but the performance is really amazing to me compared to Vista, especially IE8 is very fast.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

how bout like mark scores?


----------



## Bohefus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


how bout like mark scores?


I don't have any benchmark scores for yah and I really haven't tested any 3D apps/games yet with it but just the speed of windows and windows applications are night and day faster than Vista IMHO.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

well I should save these questions for a 7 post cause I kinda got us








SORRY GUYS!!


----------



## Slink

S'okay, I'll get us back on-topic.







I post quotes BEFORE my responses, fyi.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I believe he was talking about the stepping of the CPU. The original Phenoms were plagued by the TLB bug, and I believe that was fixed with the B3 stepping, IIRC.

For the Kuma chip, you only need the 1802 BIOS, since it is a tri-core with one of the cores disabled. All the tri-core Phenoms are supported with the 1802 BIOS, although there is no official BIOS support for the Kuma.


ORLY? THX DOOD.







(srsly, did not kno it) I thawt the 3cores were treated same as 4x Pheens. So which BIOS is better? the 1802, 2001, or other? I need CPU and RAM flexibility and stability.







Thx!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr_Speedy*


Hi... I'm new here. I was just wondering what experiences people have with running 4 sticks on RAM in the Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe...


To run 4 slots stably, you may have to enable "2T" timing under DRAM settings. To run fast, you should only use the first 2 slots. I just bawt a 2x2GB kit of OCZ.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr_Speedy*


Thanks for your input on the RAM topic. 2x2GB was more of a realistic option for me anyway. I might as well play it safe with 2 sticks of fast RAM.










Good deal.







Someone beat me to the punch...







LoL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Never hurts to try. I'm gonna try to salvage this m2n32 WS Pro that I have laying here to see if i can get it to work one more time. I bought it locally on ebay and was never able to get it too post.


Umm, it can definitely hurt to try the wrong BIOS.







LoL! Right? Or did I miss something here? Sorry if I'm just dense!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bohefus*


I noticed that since I installed Windows 7 that it shows 4.00 gb( 3.00 gb usable)
In the System info screen. Before SP1 Vista, windows wouldn't show the full ammount of ram installed. 32 bit can only use 3.00 gb of ram?












I know this was kinda already answered, but I wanted to add / back it up.
I bought 4GB (2x2GB) using only 2 slots on the mobo. Windows XP Pro only sees 3 GB total. Before this I had 4GB (4x1GB) using all 4 slots, and same OS saw 3.5GB as usable. LiL tidbit for you.

Any 64-bit OS should be able to see all 4 GB. For the M2N boards with 8GB total support (across 4 RAM slots, @ 2GB max per slot) you should avoid using more than 4 GB in 2 slots (as already stated by spaceballsrules).









-SLINK


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
S'okay, I'll get us back on-topic.







I post quotes BEFORE my responses, fyi.









ORLY? THX DOOD.







(srsly, did not kno it) I thawt the 3cores were treated same as 4x Pheens. So which BIOS is better? the 1802, 2001, or other? I need CPU and RAM flexibility and stability.







Thx!

I have used the 1802 BIOS with a 6400+ BE, and that was rock solid.
I am currently using the 2001 BIOS with my 9850, and so far so good.
I would get the 2001 BIOS just to be as updated as possible while still having great stability.
The only BIOS I have ever had problems with was the 2101 BIOS, which Asus has now pulled from the lineup anyway.
Hope this helps


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Hope this helps









Yessir, thank you kindly, sir.









Is there some sort of M2N32-SLI BIOS wiki?
Because THERE SHOULD BE ONE.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Umm, it can definitely hurt to try the wrong BIOS.







LoL! Right? Or did I miss something here? Sorry if I'm just dense!

The only thing that I can see it hurting is in the event the system wont post with the wrong bios. If he has a removeable bios then that can easily be fixed. the only thing that I am not sure of is if the bios instruction set is different for the southbridge and the pci slots. The mobo in question uses the same chipsets for north and south bridge from what I understand. So in theory the bios should be the same. I will look at ASUS now for the bios chart on that mobo M2N32 WS Pro

EDIT: I just found a good read here regarding Corsair 2s2gig and Ganged vs Unganged settings.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Yessir, thank you kindly, sir.









Is there some sort of M2N32-SLI BIOS wiki?
Because THERE SHOULD BE ONE.










Ahhhh, the things that could be, should be, and are. 
The only thing you will find is the Asus support page - http://support.asus.com/download/dow...2-SLI%20Deluxe

...and the Asus forums - http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
The only thing that I can see it hurting is in the event the system wont post with the wrong bios. If he has a removeable bios then that can easily be fixed. the only thing that I am not sure of is if the bios instruction set is different for the southbridge and the pci slots. The mobo in question uses the same chipsets for north and south bridge from what I understand. So in theory the bios should be the same. I will look at ASUS now for the bios chart on that mobo M2N32 WS Pro

EDIT: I just found a good read here regarding Corsair 2s2gig and Ganged vs Unganged settings.

Aye, sir. 'Tis a pain, tho, should such a thing happen. Hey, what if I FUBAR my RAM timings and my mobo says, "BEEEEEP"? Isn't there some way to reset the BIOS to defaults without having to... JUMPER it?

Oh, btw, I just hardwired a switch to a fan header and put that on the reset jumper...







Still just curious!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Ahhhh, the things that could be, should be, and are.
The only thing you will find is the Asus support page - http://support.asus.com/download/dow...2-SLI%20Deluxe

...and the Asus forums - http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

Oy! Good things.







Cheers.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Aye, sir. 'Tis a pain, tho, should such a thing happen. Hey, what if I FUBAR my RAM timings and my mobo says, "BEEEEEP"? Isn't there some way to reset the BIOS to defaults without having to... JUMPER it?

Oh, btw, I just hardwired a switch to a fan header and put that on the reset jumper...







Still just curious!









Oy! Good things.







Cheers.









Dear Slink, do you even know what version bios you have running on your mobo at the moment.

Also just for caution and a word to the wise. before you begin to use that clear cmos jumper switch make sure it is in a location that is not easily accessable by childern/pets/dumb GF's







and in a place that it will not be easily bumped. Additionally you always want to make sure you turn your power supply off and wait a few seconds at least time enough for the green LED on the system board to turn off then move the slider switch to the clear cmos position. I can't tell you how many times that has come in handy on this one little project of trying to get this Phenom II figured out. I have since moved on and am back on my A8N32 SLI Deluxe mobo after a fresh bios flash on it. I have found that the easiest way to flash is to put the bios file on a usb thumb drive and make sure the bios file only has the 4 hexidecimal characters folloed by the .BIN for a file name and use the ezflash utility from with in bios. How ever the bios tool that you install w/in the windows environment is much easier to save your old or bios file that is running on your board at the moment. I just used the bios utility from the disk for my M2N32 to flash the bios on my A8N32 SLI Deluxe mobo and it worked like a charm. I saved the 1303 bios and loaded the 1409 with out a hitch. What ever you do I wish you the best of luck,

N2G

P.S. if you are not installing a new CPU and you are not having any problems with your bios then I really don't see any real reason to flash it. One other note. If you are running bios 2101 and you like it make sure you are able to save it before you decide to flash as it is no longer available on the ASUS web sight.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Here is a copy of the 2101 BIOS from the Asus website in case anyone wants it, but if Asus doesn't like it.....


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Dear Slink, do you even know what version bios you have running on your mobo at the moment?

Not by heart, but CPU-Z tells me every time it runs.







It's version 1101. I don't think I've ever updated it. "If it ain't broken..."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Also just for caution and a word to the wise. before you begin to use that clear cmos jumper switch make sure it is in a location that is not easily accessable by childern/pets/dumb GF's







and in a place that it will not be easily bumped.

Check. Already got it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Additionally you always want to make sure you turn your power supply off and wait a few seconds at least time enough for the green LED on the system board to turn off then move the slider switch to the clear cmos position.

Yup. Check.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I have found that the easiest way to flash is to put the bios file on a usb thumb drive and make sure the bios file only has the 4 hexidecimal characters folloed by the .BIN for a file name and use the ezflash utility from with in bios. How ever the bios tool that you install w/in the windows environment is much easier to save your old or bios file that is running on your board at the moment.

Affirmative. I've been researching hot flashing (pertaining to BIOS chips, not menopause) and the idea is to disconnect any HDD, boot from a boot disk OS (such as DOS) with a BIOS writing program intended for your mobo, and write the chip there. It would be _nice_ to have an extra PLCC chip as a backup... That way, all is not lost if the write fails.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I just used the bios utility from the disk for my M2N32 to flash the bios on my A8N32 SLI Deluxe mobo and it worked like a charm. I saved the 1303 bios and loaded the 1409 with out a hitch. Whatever you do I wish you the best of luck, N2G

P.S. if you are not installing a new CPU and you are not having any problems with your bios then I really don't see any real reason to flash it. One other note. If you are running bios 2101 and you like it make sure you are able to save it before you decide to flash as it is no longer available on the ASUS web site.

Yeps. Gonna order a new CPU soon. I really think I want to go with the Kuma. What do you think? I'm getting the picture that it makes a pretty solid purchase for only $65 (now). spaceballsrules seems to think I should go with the 2001 BIOS. Also, isn't there some way to do a soft reset of the BIOS without the darn switch?







My video card is huge so it covers the jumper nicely. 
-Slink


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
CPU-Z tells me every time it runs.







It's version 1101. I don't think I've ever updated it. "If it ain't broken..."

Affirmative. I've been researching hot flashing (pertaining to BIOS chips, not menopause) and the idea is to disconnect any HDD, boot from a boot disk OS (such as DOS) with a BIOS writing program intended for your mobo, and write the chip there. It would be _nice_ to have an extra PLCC chip as a backup... That way, all is not lost if the write fails.

Yeps. Gonna order a new CPU soon. I really think I want to go with the Kuma. What do you think? I'm getting the picture that it makes a pretty solid purchase for only $65 (now). spaceballsrules seems to think I should go with the 2001 BIOS. Also, isn't there some way to do a soft reset of the BIOS without the darn switch?







My video card is huge so it covers the jumper nicely. 
-Slink

OK HotFlash too funny /\\ , any way is done as a last resort in the emergency that you have a problem after a bios flash like you loose power during a flash. This is not to be confused w/a normal bios flash. With regards to flashing form a floppy or other drive it is not neccessary to unplug any drives in your system. if you use the windows based bios flash tool that you may already have on your mobo driver disk then you can install it in windows. It is installed the same way you would a game. This is the easiest way to save your bios file to any location on your pc like your floppy a , C drive or a usb thumb drive etc. The bios flash is a big deal your first time but once you do it a couple of times it's like a walk in the park. Just remember even a walk in the park can be dangerouse.







so be sure you do it some time in the day when you least expect a power failure if you don't have a UPS.

Your bios could be updated to make your cpu that you have now run a little better. Well maybe.

In regards to the Kuma it seems like it is a decent chip for the price. My only concern is that is is basically an x4 chip with 2 of the defective cores disabled and make me a little suspiciouse in the first place as to weather or not I would be comfortable buying it. There has been a lot of mixed reviews when it comes to this and none of which I have paid much attention to as I don't have the desire to run it. Sorry I'm not giving you any information to help you decide one way or the other if the Kuma is the right chip for you or not.


----------



## Slink

I have FOUR UPSs! (lol jk)

Yeah, my buddy fubar'd his bios, so I'm considering hot flashing it back for him. Dangerous? I cn plz 2 haz ansr?


----------



## N2Gaming

if your buddy has the same mobo then do it in his mobo. why risk your board for his problems.

I was trying to come up w a way to be able to remove the bios chip very easy and the only solution I can come up w is either glue a pipe to the top of the chip at 90 degrees so that you can easily pull it streight up and away w/o slipping or moving it at an angle or use a piece of non conductive string under the chip so that you can pull it staight up guided by something like a small finger.

Good Luck buddy.

Has your friend tried to get any beep codes with just the cpu installed. Becuase if he gets a beep code w/just the cpu installed then the bios is most likely not the problem.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


I have FOUR UPSs! (lol jk)

Yeah, my buddy fubar'd his bios, so I'm considering hot flashing it back for him. Dangerous? I cn plz 2 haz ansr?


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Has your friend tried to get any beep codes with just the cpu installed. Becuase if he gets a beep code w/just the cpu installed then the bios is most likely not the problem.


Absolutely not. Definitely FUBAR'd (at least his board can't boot to do ANYTHING until it gets the right BIOS written to the chip).

As far as the "how to remove chip" idea, people tie dental floss around the chip and carefully "extract" it when ready. LoL. I guess they super glue the floss in the center of the chip. I would just loop it around a few times and pull equally on both ends of the floss thread, being careful not to let the "chip slip"!









He has a different mobo from mine. I was going to write his BIOS image to his chip using my mobo. My only question is: what's the risk??







If you do it right, isn't hot flashing pretty simple and easy?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Absolutely not. Definitely FUBAR'd (at least his board can't boot to do ANYTHING until it gets the right BIOS written to the chip).

As far as the "how to remove chip" idea, people tie dental floss around the chip and carefully "extract" it when ready. LoL. I guess they super glue the floss in the center of the chip. I would just loop it around a few times and pull equally on both ends of the floss thread, being careful not to let the "chip slip"!









He has a different mobo from mine. I was going to write his BIOS image to his chip using my mobo. My only question is: what's the risk??







If you do it right, isn't hot flashing pretty simple and easy?


from what I understand the only risk is killing the bios chip.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


from what I understand the only risk is killing the bios chip.


Oh I see. Well F that.







Kinda like with a USB Flash drive? "Don't unplug until safe."

I must search for it.







Thx again, N2G.









Update: Link: http://www.overclock.net/faqs/102206...bios-chip.html


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


If you do it right, isn't hot flashing pretty simple and easy?


Slink, it sounds like you already checked out this thread on OCN about hot flashing. Have a look at this one as well to see if that answers your questions. For removing BIOS chips, I just use one of those super small flat head screw drivers and pop it out that way. There's usually a corner in the socket that let's you place something small in there (I'm assuming that's for a special removal tool).

In regards to 4GB memory on a 32-bit OS, 3.5GB is just a limitation in Windows XP. There are plenty of other 32-bit Microsoft operating systems such as Win2k3 Std/Ent that support 4GB of memory and up (32GB for Ent and 64GB for datacenter edition).

Good luck


----------



## TheFoister

It is getting more&more confusing to me.

About the 2800mhz limit for NB; I can't imagine how we'll push the board to that value; our highest HT multiplier is "5" and to reach 2800 value we need to set HTT to 560mhz which is impossible








(I guess this is because we do not have a separate NB multi other than HT multi in bios) Is it making sence?

About "NB-SB Ht Freq" option in the bios, I can't imagine what will be effected if we modify that value? Is it something special for M2n32 since we have seperate NB & SB?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I would think the ganged or unganged has something to do w/weather or not the 8 gig will make a real world difference.

I don't think we have a NB multi for the CPU as the screen shot listed below shows all of our available Advanced Chipset options.

I think the reason 2800Mhz is being the limit to this point is the amount of heat that it produces like think3r requotes other users. We all know the higher the frequency the more heat. So added heat from the NB Frequency may have a lot to do with it


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Slink, it sounds like you already checked out this thread on OCN about hot flashing. Have a look at this one as well to see if that answers your questions. For removing BIOS chips, I just use one of those super small flat head screw drivers and pop it out that way. There's usually a corner in the socket that let's you place something small in there (I'm assuming that's for a special removal tool).

In regards to 4GB memory on a 32-bit OS, 3.5GB is just a limitation in Windows XP. There are plenty of other 32-bit Microsoft operating systems such as Win2k3 Std/Ent that support 4GB of memory and up (32GB for Ent and 64GB for datacenter edition).

Good luck


Heh, funny you should mention the BIOS stuff--back to that in a sec. First, the WinXP 32 limitation I know of, but my 2x2GB is limited to 3.0 GB. Weird, ya?









As I was saying, I just posted this thread.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheFoister*


It is getting more&more confusing to me.

About the 2800mhz limit for NB; I can't imagine how we'll push the board to that value; our highest HT multiplier is "5" and to reach 2800 value we need to set HTT to 560mhz which is impossible








(I guess this is because we do not have a separate NB multi other than HT multi in bios) Is it making sence?

About "NB-SB Ht Freq" option in the bios, I can't imagine what will be effected if we modify that value? Is it something special for M2n32 since we have seperate NB & SB?


Yep, ours will probably only go up to about 1500 MHz before the mobo implodes, travels back in time, or catches fire (or perhaps goes unstable?).







That works out to 5x300 MHz = 1500 MHz. Someone else please add to this inquiry.


----------



## N2Gaming

Well so far I have been able to achieve a HT link of a little over 1025 and a NB Frequency of a little over 2055 all while using a half multiplier of 14.5 and higher FSB @ 252 and Ram divider set at DDR800 giving me a DDR spd of DDR1034 or somewhere around there. I tried the half multiplier to get the mobo/CPU/Ram/NB Frequency all at Optimum numbers and so far I can say that I'm pleased with the results.

I have put that project to the side for now beucase I know it's working properly and I can now once again continue my focus on my 939 rigs.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Well so far I have been able to achieve a HT link of a little over 1025 and a NB Frequency of a little over 2055 all while using a half multiplier of 14.5 and higher FSB @ 252 and Ram divider set at DDR800 giving me a DDR spd of DDR1034 or somewhere around there. I tried the half multiplier to get the mobo/CPU/Ram/NB Frequency all at Optimum numbers and so far I can say that I'm pleased with the results.

I have put that project to the side for now beucase I know it's working properly and I can now once again continue my focus on my 939 rigs.










Sweet deal. Did you end up with a 4x HT Multiplier?

I'll PM you about the 939 rigs.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Sweet deal. Did you end up with a 4x HT Multiplier?

I'll PM you about the 939 rigs.










Well as long as you don't put my answer in your sig then yes I droped the HT multi to x4.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Well as long as you don't put my answer in your sig then yes I droped the HT multi to x4.


LoL do you want me to un-sig you?







I thawt it was a funny quote. "I turned fan settings on performance and it got 3-4 degrees hotter." LoL


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


LoL do you want me to un-sig you?







I thawt it was a funny quote. "I turned fan settings on performance and it got 3-4 degrees hotter." LoL










well it may be funny to you but the joke is on me. I never used that option until just before that post and thought that I would give it a try and share the experience w/all the M2N32 uses but apparently you see fit to broadcast it. I'll say it like Digital Underground " Do whatcha like ".


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


well it may be funny to you but the joke is on me. I never used that option until just before that post and thought that I would give it a try and share the experience w/all the M2N32 uses but apparently you see fit to broadcast it. I'll say it like Digital Underground " Do whatcha like ".


I don't think his aim is to embarrass you N2G. It's just that when you turn something to performance it sounds like faster(cooler), and the fact that it got slower(hotter) is just ironic.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I don't think his aim is to embarrass you N2G. It's just that when you turn something to performance it sounds like faster(cooler), and the fact that it got slower(hotter) is just ironic.


It's all good I'm over it if he wishes to use it that is fine by me.


----------



## G-Byte

Hey folks. Well all of the talk about bios's has had my head spinning for a week or more now. I am glad that I went with the lowest that supports my Phenom and it is working out so far.

Now my problem is that I don't have enough ram. I have 126 of 2048 free right now. With that it is the two vmware appliances and Firefox taking up the most. Now I see that I need 4 gigs, so 2x2 is what I am looking for.

Please give out your recommendations of what would work. I oc a bit so the ram should too. The ballistix that I have are running at 440 with a 1/1 ratio and my oc is 13x220. It seems to be pretty stable at 2860 right now but I need more ram...and one of them 250 gts's looks to be good also.







Then I'll take out the 98gt and get the ppd that I am supposed to w/out the mismatched shaders.

Thanks for any/all of your help. I can shop at ncix or at a local store called Memory Express


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Hey folks. Well all of the talk about bios's has had my head spinning for a week or more now. I am glad that I went with the lowest that supports my Phenom and it is working out so far.

Now my problem is that I don't have enough ram. I have 126 of 2048 free right now. With that it is the two vmware appliances and Firefox taking up the most. Now I see that I need 4 gigs, so 2x2 is what I am looking for.

Please give out your recommendations of what would work. I oc a bit so the ram should too. The ballistix that I have are running at 440 with a 1/1 ratio and my oc is 13x220. It seems to be pretty stable at 2860 right now but I need more ram...and one of them 250 gts's looks to be good also.







Then I'll take out the 98gt and get the ppd that I am supposed to w/out the mismatched shaders.

Thanks for any/all of your help. I can shop at ncix or at a local store called Memory Express

Well Honestly any DDR2 1066 should work just fine but you want to keep in mind that your timings are going to be king so look for ram w/the lowest timings and stock voltages. These 2 variables will produce the best results when they are both low. OCZ & Corsair come to mind.


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I don't think his aim is to embarrass you N2G. It's just that when you turn something to performance it sounds like faster(cooler), and the fact that it got slower(hotter) is just ironic.

Yessir. It was kindof a "mobo fail". Like the funny kind of fail, where you told your mobo to implement some feature, and the feature did the opposite of what it was supposed to do. Like "WTH?! Stupid lame mobo feature...". The humor was never directed at you; in fact I thought that you thought it was kinda funny, as well as unfortunate, and I liked it so much that I wanted to share it.

However, I'll remove your name and modify it, so as to avoid disclosure.







Sorry, bro! (Should've asked u first anyway.)

Now, on with the discussion, all. Please pardon my banter.


----------



## princip

So now we know the phenom 940 works in the M2N32, can you guys report just how muh this board restrics the chip (if atall) when its set to stock?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


So now we know the phenom 940 works in the M2N32, can you guys report just how muh this board restrics the chip (if atall) when its set to stock?


You want us to not use it to the fullest. come on man. That would be like owning a 08 Z06 Vette and never exceeding the speed limit.









seriousely I got better scores on 3dmark06 with stock settings then I did w/my x2 5400+ oc'd to 3.3Ghz but that app is cpu intensive so that may not be a good all around real world benchmarking tool.


----------



## princip

Maybe I'd better rephrase that.
Can our beloved M2N32 ever get the full capability of this chip. Or will it hold it back in any way?

Also I've just Oc'd my 4200 to hit 4950 which i'm pretty pleased with as I thought this chip was dead a few weeks back.
On full load it hits 68c does that sound a little hot?
I know I can probably shave a few c's off by re-applying the paste as last time I rushed it a bit and put too much of the stuff on.


----------



## N2Gaming

Now that is a question that we can easily answer with a yes or no.

Our mobo will not allow the Phenom II to really shine becuase we don't have all of the features a mobo needs to do so. Example; there is no NB Frequency nor NB Frequency multiplier on this mobo so you can not properly adjust the ram and mobo bus speeds to run the cpu at full bore and reap all the bennefits.

We are just so happy that we don't have to spend another $140.00 to $240 to get another decent mobo with all the features of this one. Becuase we all know that will be hard to do. PCIe 2.0 is one feature we lack and there are some other key architecturte aspects we lack as well that will always prevent this mobo from every being able to release the Ph II chips capabilities.

Hope this helps,

N2G


----------



## princip

Yeah thanks alot N2G 
I know this is proberly impossible but if you had the latest and greatest mobo with this chip = 100% utility what do you estimate the M2N32 utilization would be?

Edit: What do you think of those temps N2G? ^^


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
Yeah thanks alot N2G
I know this is proberly impossible but if you had the latest and greatest mobo with this chip = 100% utility what do you estimate the M2N32 utilization would be?

Sorry dude I have not the slightest clue. I just started using the Phenom II this week for the first time so it's all new technology to me.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
Edit: What do you think of those temps N2G?

Princip, not to butt in on N2's response but in my opinion 68C full load is a little high. AMD advertises the 4200+ having a limit of 72C (both Brisbane and Windsor). Can these processors exceed that threshold? Probably.

What kind of airflow do you have set up in your case? I understand you have a Zalman cooler but have you checked the base to make sure it's not concave/convex? Perhaps the base was damaged or severally scratched some how which is effecting it's cooling capabilities. How much Vcore are you running?

Good luck


----------



## princip

CPUID reports a core voltage of 1.376 is that too much?
I will check the base at the next opportunity but I dont think it will be badly scratched.
What exactly do you mean by severally are we talking a mm deap long scratch or just some little faint lines?
Thanks for the reply


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
CPUID reports a core voltage of 1.376 is that too much?
I will check the base at the next opportunity but I dont think it will be badly scratched.
What exactly do you mean by severally are we talking a mm deap long scratch or just some little faint lines?
Thanks for the reply

Princip, 1.376 volts is not high at all. Is your 4200+ a Brisbane or Windsor core?

In regards to your cooler, I'm referring to mm deep scratches. Faint lines should be fine. Usually a lap will get those out.

According to your signature it says your 4200+ is running at 4.9Ghz? I think that might be a typo









Good luck


----------



## princip

I'm running at 4950
225x11
I have the windsor core.
whats a "lap"
Is anybody succefully running 2 sticks of 4gigs ram in this board totaling 8 gigs?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
I'm running at 4950
225x11
I have the windsor core.
whats a "lap"
Is anybody succefully running 2 sticks of 4gigs ram in this board totaling 8 gigs?

Princip, 225HTT * 11x would be 2475Mhz.

Lapping is a great way to perfect the surface of your cooler. The process will usually flatten and remove any inconsistencies that may effect cooling. Here is the guide that I follow: http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ltake-big.html.

Hope that helps


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Princip, 225HTT * 11x would be 2475Mhz.

Lapping is a great way to perfect the surface of your cooler. The process will usually flatten and remove any inconsistencies that may effect cooling. Here is the guide that I follow: http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ltake-big.html.

Hope that helps









Princip if your zalman 9500 has a surface any thing like my 9700's the lapping is not needed unless you have imperfections on the surface that will catch your finger nail or a piece of paper when you drag it accross.


----------



## princip

thlnk3r
225x11 is indeed 2475 but since its two cores I x2 and get 4950
isn't that how it works?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

sorry double post.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
thlnk3r
225x11 is indeed 2475 but since its two cores I x2 and get 4950
isn't that how it works?










I wish I'd have 6.8Ghz. no unfortunately it doesn't


----------



## princip

well how does it work then?


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Hey folks. Well all of the talk about bios's has had my head spinning for a week or more now. I am glad that I went with the lowest that supports my Phenom and it is working out so far.

Now my problem is that I don't have enough ram. I have 126 of 2048 free right now. With that it is the two vmware appliances and Firefox taking up the most. Now I see that I need 4 gigs, so 2x2 is what I am looking for.

Please give out your recommendations of what would work. I oc a bit so the ram should too. The ballistix that I have are running at 440 with a 1/1 ratio and my oc is 13x220. It seems to be pretty stable at 2860 right now but I need more ram...and one of them 250 gts's looks to be good also.







Then I'll take out the 98gt and get the ppd that I am supposed to w/out the mismatched shaders.

Thanks for any/all of your help. I can shop at ncix or at a local store called Memory Express


This is what I have run on my board for over a year with no issues. I have received a bad stick and had to RMA twice, but when it works, it works very well. OCs are not the greatest







- http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...acture=G.SKILL

This is a great set. Mushkin makes really good memory. The timings are not very tight, but it runs at low voltage (1.8V), so OCs should be easier.







- http://www.memoryexpress.com/Product...17274(ME).aspx

I really dig these. Solid specs, and Patriots OC well.







- http://www.memoryexpress.com/Product...21405(ME).aspx

If you can afford it, get these







- http://www.memoryexpress.com/Product...22491(ME).aspx
If you can't afford the last ones, get these instead







- http://www.memoryexpress.com/Product...19044(ME).aspx


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya spaceball. many thanks for the recomends. I think that I might even be able to get a new 250 to add to my gtx+ with these prices. hopefully after the weekend one of the stores will have a great deal on them. right now I have 129megs free from 2gigs of ram. two vm's and firefox eats up most of it.

I am going to have to check my clearance to the top of the ballistix I got now to my true, it is pretty close right now...

I do have an extra 2gigs of value ram from kingston, I wonder if putting one of them in would help at all?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Hiya spaceball. many thanks for the recomends. I think that I might even be able to get a new 250 to add to my gtx+ with these prices. hopefully after the weekend one of the stores will have a great deal on them. right now I have 129megs free from 2gigs of ram. two vm's and firefox eats up most of it.

I am going to have to check my clearance to the top of the ballistix I got now to my true, it is pretty close right now...

I do have an extra 2gigs of value ram from kingston, I wonder if putting one of them in would help at all?


You could try it but usually mixed density ram modules don't play well together especially when overclocked.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Hiya spaceball. many thanks for the recomends. I think that I might even be able to get a new 250 to add to my gtx+ with these prices. hopefully after the weekend one of the stores will have a great deal on them. right now I have 129megs free from 2gigs of ram. two vm's and firefox eats up most of it.

I am going to have to check my clearance to the top of the ballistix I got now to my true, it is pretty close right now...

I do have an extra 2gigs of value ram from kingston, I wonder if putting one of them in would help at all?

just grab 2x2gb and make them fit by modding your true. Much safer that way. Plus ram is cheap!


----------



## princip

eclipseaudio4 can you tell me whats wrong with my x2 totaling 4950?
I'm a tad confused.


----------



## Stumps

Hey guys, I've lurked here for a while but I decided to post because I am in need of some help. I have had nothing but problems with this motherboard since I bought it about 2 years ago. The first one I had was extremely unstable and would crash randomly and finally it just wouldn't post anymore so I rma'd it. The one I am currently using has been fine for the most part, apart from when I got it it was using the most up to date bios at the time (15xx something) and it was running extremely slow compared to my old board (was scoring about 5k in 3dmark06). I rolled back to the 1201 bios and it was ok, still seemed to be a little slower than equivalent systems (8k in 3dmark). I have decided to drop a ph2 720 in once I sell my books back at the end of this semester, but I know I need to be using a more up to date bios, so I tried flashing to 2205 and I once again have the old problem of it running extremely slow. The only thing I can see to determine this is that cpu-z says my ht link is running at 200mhz, I would assume this is supposed to be 1000mhz? Anyways, thanks for any help you can throw my way. Oh and since I haven't set up my sig yet here are my system spec:

Athlon 4800x2, m2n32-sli deluxe, 8800gts 320, 2x1 gb ocz gold ddr2-800
(Sorry for the wall of text)


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stumps*


Hey guys, I've lurked here for a while but I decided to post because I am in need of some help. I have had nothing but problems with this motherboard since I bought it about 2 years ago. The first one I had was extremely unstable and would crash randomly and finally it just wouldn't post anymore so I rma'd it. The one I am currently using has been fine for the most part, apart from when I got it it was using the most up to date bios at the time (15xx something) and it was running extremely slow compared to my old board (was scoring about 5k in 3dmark06). I rolled back to the 1201 bios and it was ok, still seemed to be a little slower than equivalent systems (8k in 3dmark). I have decided to drop a ph2 720 in once I sell my books back at the end of this semester, but I know I need to be using a more up to date bios, so I tried flashing to 2205 and I once again have the old problem of it running extremely slow. The only thing I can see to determine this is that cpu-z says my ht link is running at 200mhz, I would assume this is supposed to be 1000mhz? Anyways, thanks for any help you can throw my way. Oh and since I haven't set up my sig yet here are my system spec:

Athlon 4800x2, m2n32-sli deluxe, 8800gts 320, 2x1 gb ocz gold ddr2-800
(Sorry for the wall of text)


sounds like you have your HT To NB multi set to 1x try to adjust it to 5x and see if that spd's things up for you a bit.


----------



## Stumps

I have tried changing the multiplier but no matter what i set it to I always get 200mhz.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


eclipseaudio4 can you tell me whats wrong with my x2 totaling 4950?
I'm a tad confused.


well while it is true that you have two cores each running @ 2475 which would be 4950 if you added them together. When talking about cpu speed we talk about a single core. take an i7 quad core running each core @4Ghz while it is true you could say that it is running 16Ghz or even 32Ghz(but we wont get into that) It is just not the way it is done especially with the x4's because you can have core 0 @3256 core 1 @3422 and so on it would just be a PITA, But mostly it is done that way because.... I think it has to do with.... well I'm not sure it's just one of those things.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stumps* 
I have tried changing the multiplier but no matter what i set it to I always get 200mhz.

Please post some screens of cpu-z and maybe bios settings.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Please post some screens of cpu-z and maybe bios settings.


I second that. Sounds like you got something fishy going on in your bios settings and untill we see exactely what you are seeing then it might be fairly hard to determine a solution.

get us some screen shot's please,

N2G

Oh yeah before I forget. Stumps welcome to OCN and M2N club.


----------



## Stumps

Any particular menus you want me to get screens of, or just get whatever?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stumps* 
Any particular menus you want me to get screens of, or just get whatever?

cpuz screen sht of the first tab and the bios screen of your chipset settings


----------



## Stumps

Here ya go


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stumps* 
Here ya go

Now that is a bonified problem.

Do you have any overclocking software installed that could be setting the HT multi to x1 form with in windows.

Have you tried to update the cpuz to version 5.0 to see if you get the same results w/a more up to date cpuz

Have you ever run everest cache and memory benchmarks to see how efficient your system is.

let us know enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

N2 ya beat me...

what about nvidia control panel ???
Maybe it is a bug or something try this. http://www.lavalys.com/products.php?...ang=en&page=48 and post screen shot of the computer>overclock tab.

BTW N2G did you need a bios chip for your ws pro?
here. http://cgi.ebay.com/BIOS-CHIP-ASUS-P...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stumps

Anything else? Oh and cpu-z v1.5 gives the same results as well. How do those everest results compare to a normal system similar to mine?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
N2 ya beat me...

what about nvidia control panel ???
Maybe it is a bug or something try this. http://www.lavalys.com/products.php?...ang=en&page=48 and post screen shot of the computer>overclock tab.

BTW N2G did you need a bios chip for your ws pro?
here. http://cgi.ebay.com/BIOS-CHIP-ASUS-P...QQcmdZViewItem


I already purchased one from Asus. the mobo has some kind of defective circuit. becuase it powers off like 2-4 seconds after you power it on.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Hiya spaceball. many thanks for the recomends. I think that I might even be able to get a new 250 to add to my gtx+ with these prices. hopefully after the weekend one of the stores will have a great deal on them. right now I have 129megs free from 2gigs of ram. two vm's and firefox eats up most of it.

I am going to have to check my clearance to the top of the ballistix I got now to my true, it is pretty close right now...

I do have an extra 2gigs of value ram from kingston, I wonder if putting one of them in would help at all?

If you are thinking about those Patriots, then you will probably have clearance issues.
It's best not to mix RAM, whether it be different specs, or even different brands.
XFX GTS250 $169.99 CAD - http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...anufacture=XFX


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
If you are thinking about those Patriots, then you will probably have clearance issues.
It's best not to mix RAM, whether it be different specs, or even different brands.
XFX GTS250 $169.99 CAD - http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...anufacture=XFX

Ya that is one that I was looking at. Memory express had both the bfg and evga 250's. A bit more cash but by the time I add in shipping I could just get them here for almost the same price, and a lot quicker. But I am still going to be looking from Sunday on for some price drops...hopefully.

I was going to go with another gtx+ but man what are they thinking by selling them for 40 more than the 250 is priced at? That's pretty stupid if you ask me. So maybe, just maybe, I can get both ram and gpu. Then my ppd will get raised quite alot with the gtx+/gts being the same shader count. Now to get my m2n-sli running with my old x2 5kbe and the 98gt.

Now I gotta do some thinking towards running xp64 I think. I've stuck with 32bit for this long cause I didn't need the extra memory but now I guess I'll have to bit the time and install a 64bit os. Either stick with xp or go towards one of the server os's, 2003?, and convert it to a workstation. There is a thread about it here and I am going to reread it before I do anything drastic, or until I get my new ram.

Thanks for all of the links spaceballs, but I think I will end up with the muskin's as I have read that they are good. Do you know what the chip is that is used for the mem? I don't know much about ram so any ideas I read will help me to learn.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stumps* 
Anything else? Oh and cpu-z v1.5 gives the same results as well. How do those everest results compare to a normal system similar to mine?


Stumps. I'm not sure if you are running your system with overclocking or if you are running it stock. If stock is how your are trying to run it then your ram divider is your problem I would assume or you just need to RMA the board again.







you are not running any thing close to ddr800 and I feel that may be your biggest struggle w/performance. Please do us all a favor and click on me and fill in all information as much as possible. It will help us all out in the long run.


----------



## Stumps

Well, I have tried flashing to 3 other bios's, 1503, 1802 and 1201. Both 1503 and 1802 gave me the same problems as before and 1201 appears to have fixed it. But this kinda sucks, does this mean I can't run a phenom? I might just rma it again if you guys can't figure anything out. Oh and I am running completely stock by the way.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I already purchased one from Asus. the mobo has some kind of defective circuit. becuase it powers off like 2-4 seconds after you power it on.

try lightly pulling on the ram locks while powering up min has a prob in the PCB but once I get it going I have no probs. Kinda sucks but I really like this board and am not ready to buy a new one.

Stumps: I think you need to RMA the board I have no clue as to how you got a mem divisor of 13 highest mine goes is 10 plus the HT prob, send it back if you can! The reason you are going so slow is that your ram is running at 386. As for comparrison go to the benchmark tab in everest pick a bench and refresh it will then benchmark.


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
try lightly pulling on the ram locks while powering up min has a prob in the PCB but once I get it going I have no probs. Kinda sucks but I really like this board and am not ready to buy a new one.

Stumps: I think you need to RMA the board I have no clue as to how you got a mem divisor of 13 highest mine goes is 10 plus the HT prob, send it back if you can! The reason you are going so slow is that your ram is running at 386. As for comparrison go to the benchmark tab in everest pick a bench and refresh it will then benchmark.

My new RAM was incredibly awkward to get properly seated in the slots, btw. Same can go for PCI/PCIe cards, etc. Even if your RAM runs, if it's not well-seated, you can get voltage irregularities, and thus memory errors.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
My new RAM was incredibly awkward to get properly seated in the slots, btw. Same can go for PCI/PCIe cards, etc. Even if your RAM runs, if it's not well-seated, you can get voltage irregularities, and thus memory errors.









I know its not the ram or card I got the MB from a friend for $20 he was using an ungodly heavy HS which warped my board and possibly cracked some of the internal structure. If I take it out of the case then there is never an issue but inside if it has cooled I have to do that but like I said once it is up there is no issues.

BTW: I just found something that hopefully everyone here will enjoy. take a look at the screen shot.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I know its not the ram or card I got the MB from a friend for $20 he was using an ungodly heavy HS which warped my board and possibly cracked some of the internal structure. If I take it out of the case then there is never an issue but inside if it has cooled I have to do that but like I said once it is up there is no issues.

BTW: I just found something that hopefully everyone here will enjoy. take a look at the screen shot.

that looks like another good tool to have in your arsenal, kind of like the PC Probe II, In regards to the WS Pro board. I can't even get a beep code to even tell me that the system does not detect ram. I push the power button the fans spin for about 2 seconds then the power goes off and the fans slowly spin back down. So to be perfectly honest w/u I Highly doubt it's a Ram issue.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
that looks like another good tool to have in your arsenal, kind of like the PC Probe II, In regards to the WS Pro board. I can't even get a beep code to even tell me that the system does not detect ram. I push the power button the fans spin for about 2 seconds then the power goes off and the fans slowly spin back down. So to be perfectly honest w/u I Highly doubt it's a Ram issue.

Yours has a speaker? well arent you lucky. But that is the exact same thing mine does fans spool all the way up for about two secs and then powers off if I don't do that. as far as a ram issue what I should have said was to pull on the MB lightly(after removing a screw or to) I should have asked do you have it in a case, or on a tray? Also is your board warped at all?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Yours has a speaker? well arent you lucky. But that is the exact same thing mine does fans spool all the way up for about two secs and then powers off if I don't do that. as far as a ram issue what I should have said was to pull on the MB lightly(after removing a screw or to) I should have asked do you have it in a case, or on a tray? Also is your board warped at all?

not warped tried it both in and out of case. just powers on and back off almost immediately


----------



## princip

whats the max temp of this mobo?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Yours has a speaker? well arent you lucky. But that is the exact same thing mine does fans spool all the way up for about two secs and then powers off if I don't do that. as far as a ram issue what I should have said was to pull on the MB lightly(after removing a screw or to) I should have asked do you have it in a case, or on a tray? Also is your board warped at all?

No speaker I just know a thing or two when it comes to plugging a speaker into the front pc port connectors.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
whats the max temp of this mobo?

I would have to joke w/u on this because IDK. So here goes, the highest temp is what you can get away w/until it stops working.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
whats the max temp of this mobo?

Princip, for the nForce 590 chipset I would try and keep it below 60C full load. What is it currently running at?

N2Gaming, didn't you already ask the above question before as well









Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


No speaker I just know a thing or two when it comes to plugging a speaker into the front pc port connectors.

I would have to joke w/u on this because IDK. So here goes, the highest temp is what you can get away w/until it stops working.










well







didn't even think of that









Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Princip, for the nForce 590 chipset I would try and keep it below 60C full load. What is it currently running at?
Good luck


wow I was getting upset when mine went to 38. It now runs at 30 idle and 35 load.


----------



## princip

i'm at 45


----------



## eclipseaudio4

well I have my old phenom HS's fan aimed directly at it plus a pci card fan modified to draw air away from the top heat pipes, Plus no sides on the case. LOL


----------



## princip

do 10 people want to put 50 dollars together and get these so we can get a cheap processor each








http://tinyurl.com/cesvuj
how cool would that be


----------



## GANDALF21502

Bid now....quickly!...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


do 10 people want to put 50 dollars together and get these so we can get a cheap processor each :d
http://tinyurl.com/cesvuj
how cool would that be :d


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


do 10 people want to put 50 dollars together and get these so we can get a cheap processor each








http://tinyurl.com/cesvuj
how cool would that be










Sorry NVM


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I have actually thought about that chip but not too much. Plus I'm in the slow season work wise.


----------



## princip

ah well


----------



## Slink

So! Kuma 7750 or Toliman 8750? (both black edition. kuma is 2-core and toliman is 3-core)

Which is better utilized to its full potential in the M2N32-SLI?

I MUST KNOW!







I had my heart set on the Kuma, as it is such a great bang:buck deal, but heat output seems to be the same?? (95W)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


So! Kuma 7750 or Toliman 8750? (both black edition. kuma is 2-core and toliman is 3-core)

Which is better utilized to its full potential in the M2N32-SLI?

I MUST KNOW!







I had my heart set on the Kuma, as it is such a great bang:buck deal, but heat output seems to be the same?? (95W)


same output prob due to vcore dif. I'd lean towards the 8750 for the third core and extra 512 that comes w/it, but I'm not sure as I belive that the 7750 wil Oc better. BTA I dont think the PI's oc'd that well anyway. Personally I will be waiting for the next best thing AM3 which will mean a new MB and ram as well.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Ya that is one that I was looking at. Memory express had both the bfg and evga 250's. A bit more cash but by the time I add in shipping I could just get them here for almost the same price, and a lot quicker. But I am still going to be looking from Sunday on for some price drops...hopefully.

I was going to go with another gtx+ but man what are they thinking by selling them for 40 more than the 250 is priced at? That's pretty stupid if you ask me. So maybe, just maybe, I can get both ram and gpu. Then my ppd will get raised quite alot with the gtx+/gts being the same shader count. Now to get my m2n-sli running with my old x2 5kbe and the 98gt.

Now I gotta do some thinking towards running xp64 I think. I've stuck with 32bit for this long cause I didn't need the extra memory but now I guess I'll have to bit the time and install a 64bit os. Either stick with xp or go towards one of the server os's, 2003?, and convert it to a workstation. There is a thread about it here and I am going to reread it before I do anything drastic, or until I get my new ram.

Thanks for all of the links spaceballs, but I think I will end up with the muskin's as I have read that they are good. Do you know what the chip is that is used for the mem? I don't know much about ram so any ideas I read will help me to learn.


I would get the EVGA card, since you void the warranty if you OC a BFG. 
Why not get Vista x64??
Those Mushkins are great. If I needed memory, I would go Mushkin all the way


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I would get the EVGA card, since you void the warranty if you OC a BFG. 
Why not get Vista x64??
Those Mushkins are great. If I needed memory, I would go Mushkin all the way










Prove it was oc'd


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Prove it was oc'd










I know, I know. I just don't want to buy from a company that knows how video cards are being used, and does not accommodate the buyer's needs. 
I would go with EVGA doesn't care if you have taken off the heatsink and replaced the TIM or the cooler. As long as you send back what you bought, they will deal with it. 
The way I see it, I am not only buying a video card, I am buying the warranty and the customer service as well, and EVGA does both very well.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I know, I know. I just don't want to buy from a company that knows how video cards are being used, and does not accommodate the buyer's needs. 
I would go with EVGA doesn't care if you have taken off the heatsink and replaced the TIM or the cooler. As long as you send back what you bought, they will deal with it. 
The way I see it, I am not only buying a video card, I am buying the warranty and the customer service as well, and EVGA does both very well.


You know what I can't stand is when they have a warranty with fine print that states terms and conditions may change w/o prior notice. Meaning your screwed and the waranty becomes as useless as the paper it is written on becuase it becomes null and void.







:swearing:


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


You know what I can't stand is when they have a warranty with fine print that states terms and conditions may change w/o prior notice. Meaning your screwed and the waranty becomes as useless as the paper it is written on becuase it becomes null and void.







:swearing:


Preaching to the choir on that one.
Ford Motor Company has me on a warranty that I payed an extra $1300 for. They are constantly changing the terms of the warranty on me, and it's never in my favor. Next time, I will just spend my $$$ on something that spends more time on the road than in the shop. :swearing:
Guess who isn't getting a car with Microsoft SYNC anytime soon.....


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Preaching to the choir on that one.
Ford Motor Company has dicked me on a warranty that I payed an extra $1300 for. They are constantly changing the terms of the warranty on me, and it's never in my favor. Next time, I will just spend my $$$ on something that spends more time on the road than in the shop. :swearing:


Now that's a ROFL and you know first hand exactely what I'm talking about. Ford. I would never buy a new one. But I would buy a decent used one that has been out for 6+ years and not had any recalls. Like my 98 Mustang GT.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Now that's a ROFL and you know first hand exactely what I'm talking about. Ford. I would never buy a new one. But I would buy a decent used one that has been out for 6+ years and not had any recalls. Like my 98 Mustang GT.










*F*ound *O*n *R*oadside *D*ead
I would rather have a '93 Probe GT. I love torque steer. Front wheel drive FTW!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I would rather have a '93 Probe GT. I love torque steer. Front wheel drive FTW!










Wow I never like the ford probe but I love my 98 buick regal GS front whell drive w/super charger FTW.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Wow I never like the ford probe but I love my 98 buick regal GS front whell drive w/super charger FTW.


















I am looking at getting this.....


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I am looking at getting this.....











Looks kind of like an Infiniti or a Lexus...

I have been doing a little work on the opening post fixing links that were not correct and what not. I also Added some things. I will copy and paste the links from the opening thread here so you can see some of the latest additions.









*Asus*

*Contact ASUS*
*Asus Downloads* 
*ASUS M2N32 SLI Deluxe: *CPU & Bios Compatibility & FAQ's 
*ASUS M2N SLI Deluxe: *CPU & Bios Compatibility & FAQ's 
*ASUS M2N SLI: *CPU & Bios Compatibility & FAQ's

ASUS M2N32 SLI Deluxe A+ Article/Review

ASUS Power Supply Calculator 
*Does your ASUS Mobo not have a removeable bios chip ?:* *BIOS PLCC Sockets for sale* 
*BIOS FLASHING GUIDES:* Coming Soon. 
Edit: If any one has any suggestions for links to reference in the opening post or has a link to a cheaper BIOS PLCC socket then post the link and I will be more then happy to link it in the opening post.


----------



## G-Byte

Nice looking Mazda for sure. I don't need a car right now, got no license so it would be a waste of money. Let's see...lost it '79, got the letter from the courts in '80 stating I could get it back







. A few decades later and I still didn't get another one. Drove a number of times since then







but Edmonton has great bus service. The times when I was working construction and making lots of cash







I always said that I could use the money for other things, any other thing, cause either I was getting a ride to work or from work home. With some sobriety now I know that the other things were just more of the same old same old back then. Booze, beer, and more beer. :swearing::swearing:


----------



## Slink

LoL.
















So will our board actually be able to make use of the AM3 chips?
I was under the impression that (aside from the on-die mem. controller) the chips would be under-utilized if even usable...

AHHH The Kuma is now a deactivated item on Newegg?!!








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103300


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 




























LoL.
















So will our board actually be able to make use of the AM3 chips?
I was under the impression that (aside from the on-die mem. controller) the chips would be under-utilized if even usable...

AHHH The Kuma is now a deactivated item on Newegg?!!








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103300

It looks like their combo deals worked. Nothing left but tri- and quad core CPUs for us then


----------



## princip

I just bought the AMD Athlon 64 X2 7750 Kuma !!
I'm so sick of this 4200+ windsor.
What have people been hitting with this thing?
Also I got some OCZ freeze thanks spaceballsrules







I looked for the Diamond but couldn't get hold of any.
Now I just need 4 gigs of 1066 ram and then i'm set for a while. Any good ideas?


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


I just bought the AMD Athlon 64 X2 7750 Kuma !!
I'm so sick of this 4200+ windsor.
What have people been hitting with this thing?
Also I got some OCZ freeze thanks spaceballsrules







I looked for the Diamond but couldn't get hold of any.
Now I just need 4 gigs of 1066 ram and then i'm set for a while. Any good ideas?










I would stick with the RAM you have now. No need to upgrade to 1066. Just OC your current RAM.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


It looks like their combo deals worked. Nothing left but tri- and quad core CPUs for us then










Yeah...  I don't plan on getting a new mobo, cuz this one rips pretty good.

Still, I'm reluctant to upgrade to an AM3. However, I think that would be the best option (to get a 3-core AM3).

QUESTION: Does our HT speed (5x*200=1000) actually get doubled for an effective speed of (2*1000=)2000 MHz? If so, that would mean our mobo can do a theoretical (approximate) maximum of 3000 MHz HT [(5x*300=1500)*2] ?

Someone told me that's how it works... If it's true, then where most of you like to keep the HT (around 1200 MHz) would actually add up to 2400 MHz, coming much closer to the AM3 cores' potential 4000 MHz HT. ??? So confused...







not sure whether it adds up like this...


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Yeah...  I don't plan on getting a new mobo, cuz this one rips pretty good.

Still, I'm reluctant to upgrade to an AM3. However, I think that would be the best option (to get a 3-core AM3).

QUESTION: Does our HT speed (5x*200=1000) actually get doubled for an effective speed of (2*1000=)2000 MHz? If so, that would mean our mobo can do a theoretical (approximate) maximum of 3000 MHz HT [(5x*300=1500)*2] ?

Someone told me that's how it works... If it's true, then where most of you like to keep the HT (around 1200 MHz) would actually add up to 2400 MHz, coming much closer to the AM3 cores' potential 4000 MHz HT. ??? So confused...







not sure whether it adds up like this...


The best advice I can give you is the save all your questions untill you actually have had the oportunity to run the new cpu and configure your bios to try and dial it in. Bench mark it and look to see what your HT Link and your NB Frequency are. Then you can play w/your FSB and multi's to try and push it some more. This way you will have a better idea of the best questions to ask becuase you will then have hands on experience w/it and can fully understand & appriciate the answers you get from us...

Just my








worth.


----------



## princip

Any tips on a number of things to do before I drop my new 7750 into its new home?
Clear the bios? I read that the bios sets the auto voltage way to high for these things so should I lower it to 1.2xx v first?
Also Spaceballsrules with the OCZ freeze do i just put a small dollop in the centre ? or do I spread it all over the chip?
Thanks


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


Any tips on a number of things to do before I drop my new 7750 into its new home?
Clear the bios? I read that the bios sets the auto voltage way to high for these things so should I lower it to 1.2xx v first?
Also Spaceballsrules with the OCZ freeze do i just put a small dollop in the centre ? or do I spread it all over the chip?
Thanks


Just put a glob in the middle of the chip and let the CPU spread it out as you tighten it down. Once you power up the rig, the heat will also help spread it. I like to cycle the rig through a few runs with Prime95 to get it nice and hot. The OCZ Freeze will be like butter on a hot biscuit. Nom nom nom









As far as the BIOS is concerned, what BIOS version do you have running currently? I would use the 1903 or 2001 BIOS for the Kuma.
Reset the BIOS to defaults before installing the new chip. 
I have no experience with the Kuma chips personally, so I am not sure whether or not the mobo will automatically overvolt the Kuma. Just diasable Co9ol'n'Quiet to be safe, but that just helps with underclocking the CPU, including voltage.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
Any tips on a number of things to do before I drop my new 7750 into its new home?
Clear the bios? I read that the bios sets the auto voltage way to high for these things so should I lower it to 1.2xx v first?
Also Spaceballsrules with the OCZ freeze do i just put a small dollop in the centre ? or do I spread it all over the chip?
Thanks

One very usefull tip I can give you is to try to save the settings you think you will need to a bios oc bank, either bank 1 or bank 2. This way if you do experience problems booting beucase of an under/over voltage issue then you can hold down either the F1 key or the F2 key before you hit the reset button and then keep holding either F1 or F2 down untill you see the three lights flash on your keyboard. At that point you are good and can release the F1 or F2 key. Next get into your bios to make the appropriet changes to your cpu voltage. Then immedietely F10 save and go right back into the bios to the power tab so you can look into your system monitor to check the cpu and mobo temps.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## princip

Right now I'm running 2101 bios.
Good idea N2G will defo give that a go.
Thanks.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
Right now I'm running 2101 bios.
Good idea N2G will defo give that a go.
Thanks.

Before you make any changes I would save your present bios settings to bank 2 in the ez overclock. This way you can always go right back to that setting.

Even in the event you fubar your bios settings so much that you have to clear your cmos jumper on your mobo, you can always get right back to where you left off by loading your best bootable settings thus far by going to the Tools menu, ez overclock and then load from the bank of settings you wish to load from.

Additionally you can have more saved settings on a usb thumb drive. I have been practicing this method and it works flawlessly. The save to file would be the option for the usb drive. With the save to file option you can then transfer the bios settings to multiple pc's effortlessly. I can almost do it blind folded. Another bennefit to save to file option is you are not limited to the amount of bios settings you can save and you can also name the files. "example" OC2500Mhz or 2500MhzOC etc etc. So you can save your settings to file and then go bench mark those settings and then go back into your bios make another little tweek F10 save and if it post's go back into bios and save to file w/a differents name f10 again and try to boot into windows.

I would practice that now. Try to set the voltages to your cpu and ram with a known safe voltage that you can boot to ATM. Then f10 and save. Next after you save those voltages go right back into the bios and see what your settings are reading in the system monitor. Once you know how your mobo will juice your cpu after the changes go to the tools and go to ez overclock and save to bank 1 or bank 2. Then you can bios settings in the ez overclock bank 1. I believe the F1 key forces your bios to load the settings saved to bank 1 and F2 forces your bios to load settings from bank 2. Try this and let us know how it works out for you.

You guys really got to try this if you have not so far. You will be overjoyouse with how easy it is. and how cross reference able it is. Additionally we could all share the same settings once we find a sweet spot for an overclock.

Of course the sharing of bios settings would be possible if we were running identical cpu/ram.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## princip

Wow n2g that sounds interesting I'm gonna have to take care and study what you've said and make sure I do it properly. Will let you know how it goes. Pretty useful I orded a new Usb pen a couple of days ago








spaceballsrules I need at least 4 gigs of ram, my 2 gig isn't cutting it anymore. I do alot of sound stuff







and its pretty intensive. So any 4 gig suggestions would be really useful for me. Since i'm running xp32 I read that any more than 2 gigs wont be used. So I'll have to switch to a 64 os. Or wait for windows 7..... which could take forever.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
Wow n2g that sounds interesting I'm gonna have to take care and study what you've said and make sure I do it properly. Will let you know how it goes. Pretty useful I orded a new Usb pen a couple of days ago








spaceballsrules I need at least 4 gigs of ram, my 2 gig isn't cutting it anymore. I do alot of sound stuff







and its pretty intensive. So any 4 gig suggestions would be really useful for me. Since i'm running xp32 I read that any more than 2 gigs wont be used. So I'll have to switch to a 64 os. Or wait for windows 7..... which could take forever.









6+ months and Win 7 should be on the shelf for retail purchase. At least that is the time we were given to beta test it. you can try the beta for free you know. PM me for details if you'd like.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


with the OCZ freeze do i just put a small dollop in the centre ? or do I spread it all over the chip?
Thanks


Princip, just for you reference here are the instructions straight from OCZs website on how to apply the thermal compound: http://www.ocztechnology.com/display...zeInstructions. The size of a grain of rice in the middle should be sufficient enough.

Good luck









N2Gaming, good tips on restoring to previous overclocks with the F1 and F2 keys. I wasn't aware of that on this board(M2N32-SLI).


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


Wow n2g that sounds interesting I'm gonna have to take care and study what you've said and make sure I do it properly. Will let you know how it goes. Pretty useful I orded a new Usb pen a couple of days ago









spaceballsrules I need at least 4 gigs of ram, my 2 gig isn't cutting it anymore. I do alot of sound stuff







and its pretty intensive. So any 4 gig suggestions would be really useful for me. Since i'm running xp32 I read that any more than 2 gigs wont be used. So I'll have to switch to a 64 os. Or wait for windows 7..... which could take forever.










Aha, I thought you were already running 4GB








Any of these will work fine - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146789

If you have the $$$, get the Mushkins. If not, all the RAM in that link is top notch, so just choose with your wallet. The only difference with any of those is the voltage. I would get one that runs 2.0-2.1V rather than one that runs at 2.1V if you want to OC it. You will get better temps/performance from those.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys I finally started the BIOS Flash guide and this is what I got so far. I would like all your feed back and methods of flashing so that I can include as many as possible Thank you ,

N2G

This Article is written as a guide to help walk ASUS users through a step by step set of procedures for flashing your BIOS. I will try to cover as many methods possible so you will be able to choose the best way to flash your BIOS with the hardware you already have. I may mention the Proâ€™s and Conâ€™s of each method as I see fit from my own personal experience.

*Finding your Current BIOS Version:

*To begin I would like to teach you the easiest way to find the current bios version loaded to your PLCC EEPROM chip. Open the latest version of CPUZ if you donâ€™t already have it you can download it from here. Once you have CPUZ running in windows click on the mainboard tab on the top of the cpuz window. Then if you look about half way down the window you will see the BIOS field and the Version will be listed there. Now that you know what bios you have you need to learn how to save it.

*Saving your Current BIOS to a file:

*There is a couple of ways to do this but for now I will focus on the easiest way that I know of. Install the Update Utility program from you M2N series Drivers disk. If you donâ€™t have the disk you can find the program here . You have to do a little work here but itâ€™s worth it if donâ€™t have the disk. You have to make the following choices on the page I have provided a link to. First you have to select motherboard followed by the type of motherboard platform, so choose am2. Finally choose your motherboard model. Then the ASUS browser window should ask you for the type of OS you are running, just tell it your OS version to make the downloads page happy and you will be awarded w/all the available downloads available from ASUS for your particular OS and motherboard model. Now that you are on the down load page select the Utilities option and save the latest Update utility. Then unzip the Update file and run it to install it to windows. If you donâ€™t have any Unzip applications installed you can find one here. Sorry the link is not ready and I will not be able to hold your hand for the Unzip application. Once you have Unzipped and installed the Update Utility you can begin to save your current bios version to a file. The Update program will ask you for a name of the file so you should only give it a hexadecimal number like 2001 or 2101 and save it to a drive of your preference. " I like to save to the desktop so that I know exactly where it is. This makes for easier file transferring to a floppy or USB thumb drive later on after I rename the file. I will talk about renaming the file later and why it is done.

*Downloading a Different BIOS Version :
*
Go to the ASUS downloads page and find the bios you wish to flash/update to. Just follow the instruction already listed above for getting the Utilities ASUS Update application. Once you are on the down load page, click on the bios tab and you should see a list of bios versions. Next click the bios version you wish to try. You will get a window asking you to save or run. Always chose save file. Then save the bios file to a drive location of your preference. Once again if you are not good at remembering the saved download drive location you can always save to the desktop so that it will be easy to find. Now that you have saved the bios file you may need to rename it.

*Renaming a BIOS File:
*
The ASUS BIOS Flash applications like a clean standardized file name when you use the applications. So, for the best results after you download and unzip any BIOS file rename the file if needed. If the bios file is named with a 4 digit hexadecimal number followed by the .BIN then you are good to go. " Example 2101.BIN or 1903.BIN " If not then change the bios file name accordingly. If your file is named M2N32SLI2001.ROM after unzipping it then do the following to make the file Flashable with the instructions in this guide. Rename the file by deleteing the M2N32SLI from the file name and leave only the 4 digit hexadecimal number of the bios version. Then change the .ROM to a .BIN Ok now that you have renamed your file make sure it is good. Right click on the renamed file and click on file properties. The file should have a 1MB file size and a .BIN allocation to the end of the file name. If all this checks out for you then you are ready to flash your bios.
*

BIOS Flash USB Technique #1* " This is the most user friendly method in my opinion "

This method requires the use of a USB thumb drive. Place your recently/properly named bios file onto a USB thumb drive and reboot your system. Hold the delete key so that you will be taken into the BIOS
screen. Warning if you are not comfortable with going into your bios and making changes stop right now. You will require the help of a more skilled person possibly a computer technician for the bios flash because you may need to make bios setting changes after a bios flash.


----------



## Slink

I didn't read it thoroughly, but that's lookin pretty nice.







I like how u posted in small text so it wouldn't take 10 miles of scrolling here.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok guys I need some help here. I have never overvolted the NB so I was wondering which Of these is it? Also If you know can you please explain what they all are. I am guessing that the last two are the MCP (NB) and the SB respectively??


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Ok guys I need some help here. I have never overvolted the NB so I was wondering which Of these is it? Also If you know can you please explain what they all are. I am guessing that the last two are the MCP (NB) and the SB respectively??

That is exactely how pc's are ruined. Don't guess and make changes. You did the right thing and ask what they are. That bios screen shot looks as if it is very old prolly the original for when the board was first released. I would say try to update your bios to the most recent and see if it give you a better description of the advanced voltage screen.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
That is exactely how pc's are ruined. Don't guess and make changes. You did the right thing and ask what they are. That bios screen shot looks as if it is very old prolly the original for when the board was first released. I would say try to update your bios to the most recent and see if it give you a better description of the advanced voltage screen.

Actually It is the 2001 bios which is the newest asus release for my ws pro. Even tho it was released 05/05/08. Now If I try to flash it to a newer version for a different M2n32 that has the same chipsets would it work and if not could I go back? If so How would I do this?

Update: Unfortunately none of the other M2n32 boards have the same chipsets. Looks like I may be stuck with my 2001 bios, unless someone knows how to ?mod? one to get what i need.


----------



## Slink

You may have to consult your mobo manual for voltage info, and (as that will probably be useless) you will probably have to research the chipset.

Also, there are programs that work within Windows that may tell you your NB voltage reading, outright. Can anyone help by pointing to one of these programs? I don't think CPU-Z does it, but possibly AMD Overdrive?

I found this, which happens to be here on OCN: http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ml#post3381445

But I would look for more definitive proof. ^_^ As N2G said, you can/will ruin your mobo if you aren't cautious. Update: you may even have to contact the manufacturer for the default voltage. I vote for finding a program to read the voltage while the board is live. In fact, I think you should get as many reader programs as you can find so that you can see whether they all seem to read a similar NB voltage value. ^_^


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Can anyone help by pointing to one of these programs? I don't think CPU-Z does it, but possibly AMD Overdrive?

I found this, which happens to be here on OCN: http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ml#post3381445

But I would look for more definitive proof. ^_^ As N2G said, you can/will ruin your mobo if you aren't cautious. Update: you may even have to contact the manufacturer for the default voltage. I vote for finding a program to read the voltage while the board is live. In fact, I think you should get as many reader programs as you can find so that you can see whether they all seem to read a similar NB voltage value. ^_^

No go for amd overdrive or cpu-z. I totally agree with having lots o reader programs The list is too long but I have not found one that will read NB SB.


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Ok guys I need some help here. I have never overvolted the NB so I was wondering which Of these is it? Also If you know can you please explain what they all are. I am guessing that the last two are the MCP (NB) and the SB respectively??

I forgot to say that I'm not sure about the "MCP" etc. I found this on Wikipedia. I'd say you are right on with the "translation", the "MCP" being the "NB", and the bottom is labeled "SB" (albeit poorly). I believe they have conveniently written the stock voltages at left, such as "P_+1.3V" for the MCP. Does this help?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


I forgot to say that I'm not sure about the "MCP" etc. I found this on Wikipedia. I'd say you are right on with the "translation", the "MCP" being the "NB", and the bottom is labeled "SB" (albeit poorly). I believe they have conveniently written the stock voltages at left, such as "P_+1.3V" for the MCP. Does this help?










Yep. I cant believe I missed that







but I do not think it will help as I can no longer hit 3.4 even with 1.57vcore considering before I hit 3.5 with 1.52 before I think the chip has seen better days. Maybe once I get the funds to finish my chiller and can get it down to 8*idle and 28* or so load I will be able to see those numbers again.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Also, there are programs that work within Windows that may tell you your NB voltage reading, outright. Can anyone help by pointing to one of these programs? I don't think CPU-Z does it, but possibly AMD Overdrive?

I found this, which happens to be here on OCN: http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ml#post3381445


Slink, I was wrong on that post. I was posting the stock voltage of the nForce 4 chipset so I do apologize for that. Is the _NB to SB HT Voltage_ have any relation to the chipset voltage or is that only for the HT (hypertransport) voltage? That voltage setting ranges from 1.2v, 1.255v, 1.250v ect all the way up to 1.5volts.

To my knowledge I have never used an application within Windows that displays the chipset voltage.

Hope that helps


----------



## AllenG

I'm running my CPU to NB hypertransport bus at 1.3v, stock i believe is 1.2v. I kicked it up to 1.3 when i started having issues surpassing 1,300 on the HT. Upping the voltage on that bus seemed to give me the ability to make it a little over 1,500. Be careful doing this, further isnt better, and doesnt continually open up the bandwidth of the bus. At 1.4v i couldnt manage to get over 1,200 on my HT.









Sorry i havent been around for a while, finally got Fallout 3... that game is addicting!

N2, i see you got your 940 rig all up and running. Impressed? Worth while? Glad you got the kinks worked out, or as worked out as they can be with this older board. Thinking i might not even bother with a phenom in this board, seems like it just doesnt have the overclocking options needed to really make a phenom shine. I may be wrong, but thats where your experiences come in handy.


----------



## mcbierle

Hey guys!

I've some kind of a problem here. I just got myself a athlon x2 6000+ (the "new" one with brisbane-core an 3.1ghz) for my m2n32sli deluxe. I flashed the board to 2205.

Now it won't post, unless i clear cmos. Then i get a checksum error and the bios-settings are resetted to standart values. After the reset it won't post again...

Any idea?

I _think_ its a problem with the ram settings, as after removal of said ram i get happy beeping...

The ram: 2x2GB mushkin redline XP2.6400 with 1.8v and 4-4-3-10 (at least the label says that







)


----------



## AllenG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcbierle* 
Hey guys!

I've some kind of a problem here. I just got myself a athlon x2 6000+ (the "new" one with brisbane-core an 3.1ghz) for my m2n32sli deluxe. I flashed the board to 2205.

Now it won't post, unless i clear cmos. Then i get a checksum error and the bios-settings are resetted to standart values. After the reset it won't post again...

Any idea?

I _think_ its a problem with the ram settings, as after removal of said ram i get happy beeping...

The ram: 2x2GB mushkin redline XP2.6400 with 1.8v and 4-4-3-10 (at least the says that







)

Thats the same problem i had with that bios. Not so sure its ram settings though. I just reverted back to the 1701 bios which has worked great for me for a long time. You could go in and try to set your ram settings when you get it to boot finally, then reboot once you save the mem specs. If it works, that would be a good thing to know.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcbierle*


Hey guys!

I've some kind of a problem here. I just got myself a athlon x2 6000+ (the "new" one with brisbane-core an 3.1ghz) for my m2n32sli deluxe. I flashed the board to 2205.

Now it won't post, unless i clear cmos. Then i get a checksum error and the bios-settings are resetted to standart values. After the reset it won't post again...

Any idea?

I _think_ its a problem with the ram settings, as after removal of said ram i get happy beeping...

The ram: 2x2GB mushkin redline XP2.6400 with 1.8v and 4-4-3-10 (at least the label says that







)


mcbierle, Welcome to ocn. I'm guessing you breezed right past all the text in the opening post and did not take the time to click on the system information link provided in the opening post. I have copied and pasted it for you so that you can take a second crack at it.

*Please before you post questions, make sure your User CP is up to date and your **System Information** is listed in your sig so all our members will be able to see what we are working with.*

Now I'm pretty confident in your ability to fix this problem given the fact that you made it this far with a flash and noticing ram to be an issue...

Try to reflash the bios back to the original bios before you made the change. I had the same problem and had to flash a couple of times. I tried the 2001 and the one that was on my board when I got it 2101. you should be able to get rid of the checksum error once you get the voltages set properly on your ram w/all the timmings correctly set. I reflashed the bios a couple of times and the checksum error has not reappeard.

Good Luck.

N2G


----------



## Slink

I did a lil searching in this thread, but there was a lot of "irrelevant" stuff to sift out. In other words, I have to ask again:

Do the AM3's actually function on our boards? (Perhaps with the 2001 BIOS or such?) I figure it might be a waste of an AM3 on this mobo...


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


I did a lil searching in this thread, but there was a lot of "irrelevant" stuff to sift out. In other words, I have to ask again:

Do the AM3's actually function on our boards? (Perhaps with the 2001 BIOS or such?) I figure it might be a waste of an AM3 on this mobo...


Yes I do think the am3 would not be served any justice on this mobo. I am still trying to work out the kinks w/this mobo and the ph2 am2+ and don't think this mobo will ever be able to release the full potential of this chip but I can use the Ph II x4 940 untill I'm able to sell one of these boards. Hint hint guys







I have a mobo for sale. first $80 + S/H. get's it I would post in the for sale section but I feel most people here can appriciate the board more. Plus I'm in no real hurry to sell it. Any way back to the AM3 question. I say get a good cheap mobo that will do what you need it to do and that is not psu hungry so that you will have a healthy system all around if/when you make the leap into the am3 platform.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Which one you selling?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Which one you selling?


one of my used m2n32sli Delux mobo's. So I don't really need all three of my M2N32 SLI Deluxe mobo's and I really would like to upgrade to a mobo that can take full advantage of the PhII chip that I just bought. I can also sell a 5400+ BE w/it as I have 2 hardly used and some sli OCZ ram in the original packaging to complete the package and then dial it in and benchmark it before shipping. The cpu is WOF and would come w/original box as well. But Like I said no worries no hurries.


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Yes I do think the am3 would not be served any justice on this mobo. I am still trying to work out the kinks w/this mobo and the ph2 am2+ and don't think this mobo will ever be able to release the full potential of this chip but I can use the Ph II x4 940 untill I'm able to sell one of these boards. Hint hint guys







I have a mobo for sale. first $80 + S/H. get's it I would post in the for sale section but I feel most people here can appriciate the board more. Plus I'm in no real hurry to sell it. Any way back to the AM3 question. I say get a good cheap mobo that will do what you need it to do and that is not psu hungry so that you will have a healthy system all around if/when you make the leap into the am3 platform.

Thanks, N2G. I get the idea that the smartest decision any of us can make to fully utilize this board is to use either a really fast AM2 chip with unlocked multipliers (and fast RAM) or a decent (not-too-expensive) AM2+ chip that can haul ass fast enough to earn it's price. I wish I'd have gotten that Kuma. Gosh I'm such a dumbass.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Thanks, N2G. I get the idea that the smartest decision any of us can make to fully utilize this board is to use either a really fast AM2 chip with unlocked multipliers (and fast RAM) or a decent (not-too-expensive) AM2+ chip that can haul ass fast enough to earn it's price. I wish I'd have gotten that Kuma. Gosh I'm such a dumbass.

I would not say that your a dumb donkey's rear end.









You just are trying to make the best of your mobo and are uncertain of your mobo's abilities. That's why we are all here in this club. To be able to try new things learn from them and post and help others alike w/similar set ups.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I would not say that your a dumb donkey's rear end.









You just are trying to make the best of your mobo and are uncertain of your mobo's abilities. That's why we are all here in this club. To be able to try new things learn from them and post and help others alike w/similar set ups.










I appreciate your kindhearted optimism,







but I mean that I am dumb for waiting until the Kuma was discontinued at... well pretty much everywhere.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Dont get too upset I'm sure some will pop up somewhere maybe even on the FS thread.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


I appreciate your kindhearted optimism,







but I mean that I am dumb for waiting until the Kuma was discontinued at... well pretty much everywhere.










I would not sweat it, they are diabled cpu's any way and they did not last long for a ggod reason


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Dont get too upset I'm sure some will pop up somewhere maybe even on the FS thread.


Thx. Is *this* a bad choice?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Thx. Is *this* a bad choice?


The only way you will ever know if it is any good is to click that buy button. You gotta pull the trigger or forget about it. You may eventually drive your self crazy







and fall over on the wrong side of the fence.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Their rating looks good but I never heard of a blk edition that includes the HSF unless they just started doing that recently.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Their rating looks good but I never heard of a blk edition that includes the HSF unless they just started doing that recently.


all the newer BE's have a fan if you look at the part numbers you will see that it does not say WOF "with out fan" in the part number.

the fan is useless for overclocking though.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


all the newer BE's have a fan if you look at the part numbers you will see that it does not say WOF "with out fan" in the part number.

the fan is useless for overclocking though.










YEP. Useless.







Of course, people claim to get sick temp diffs. from lapping the stock heat sink and the die.







If it works, it works!

I'd use my aftermarket cooler anyway.







I plan on lapping it. Ugh, shipping charges... darn it.









OH SNAP, THE KUMA'S BACK IN STOCK AT NEWEGG! ?!? Imagine that...
-Slink


----------



## G-Byte

Here's one at The Egg for $65


----------



## Arrowslinger

I am joining the club









I have been playing around with overclocking and have a quick question and forgive me if it sounds silly









Once you clock up the CPU/Motherboard when you get to the point where the boot screen tells you there was a failure: F1 or reset bios options.

Thats unstable correct, the reason I ask is because F1 lets it continue to boot and run after that from 2.7 Ghz to 3.2 Ghz


----------



## princip

I hope you get it this time Slink, I've got one on the way so we can compare notes


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger* 
I am joining the club









I have been playing around with overclocking and have a quick question and forgive me if it sounds silly









Once you clock up the CPU/Motherboard when you get to the point where the boot screen tells you there was a failure: F1 or reset bios options.

Thats unstable correct, the reason I ask is because F1 lets it continue to boot and run after that from 2.7 Ghz to 3.2 Ghz









Arrowslinger welcome to the club as well... I will add you to the roster in a few minutes









I like it, this club is growing substancially. Hopefully this is not a fly by the night kind of deal and we all continue to contribute and make this a cool place to Hang out.

As far as your oc is concerned you may want to press the del key when you get that error and try to make some adjustments in your bios and try again. Trial and error is what Overclocking is all about. The key is to not get dissapointed nor give up and learn as much about your mobo and bios settings as possible so that you can continue to try new settings to fine tune your OC and make it as rock solid and stable as possible.

Now w/all that being said does any one have a similar set as Arrowslinger so that you can give him some pointers.

Good luck,

N2G


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
I hope you get it this time Slink, I've got one on the way so we can compare notes









LoL for me, it's a tossup between the Kuma and the Brisbane 5400 BE.

*Kuma (black edition) pros:*
3600 MHz HT, 2 MB L3 Cache
*Kuma cons:*
it's hot. 95W thermal power

*5400 BE pros:*
It runs very cool at 65W thermal power, and overclocks well.
*5400 BE cons:*
It has no L3 cache, and the HT is only rated at 2000 MHz

Supposedly, the Kuma provides much greater throughput per Hz than any other dual core AMD. Any advice?







I wanna try the Kuma, but the heat is a huge turn-off by comparison...


----------



## N2Gaming

If you want a 5400+ BE I'll sell you one at cost + S/H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
LoL for me, it's a tossup between the Kuma and the Brisbane 5400 BE.

*Kuma (black edition) pros:*
3600 MHz HT, 2 MB L3 Cache
*Kuma cons:*
it's hot. 95W thermal power

*5400 BE pros:*
It runs very cool at 65W thermal power, and overclocks well.
*5400 BE cons:*
It has no L3 cache, and the HT is only rated at 2000 MHz

Supposedly, the Kuma provides much greater throughput per Hz than any other dual core AMD. Any advice?







I wanna try the Kuma, but the heat is a huge turn-off by comparison...


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
If you want a 5400+ BE I'll sell you one at cost + S/H

Hmmm...







Â¿Cuantos dolores, seÃ±or? PM me with price plz, if you'd rly like to sell it. Thx, N2G. I'm goin to bed! ;-P Night...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger*


I am joining the club









I have been playing around with overclocking and have a quick question and forgive me if it sounds silly









Once you clock up the CPU/Motherboard when you get to the point where the boot screen tells you there was a failure: F1 or reset bios options.

Thats unstable correct, the reason I ask is because F1 lets it continue to boot and run after that from 2.7 Ghz to 3.2 Ghz










Arrowslinger, welcome to OCN









Have you tried a more slow approach such as 2.9Ghz? I noticed your CPU-Z validation link of 2835Mhz. Did you make sure to perform plenty of stability testing at that overclock? Try dropping your memory divider so that your memory frequency is below the rated spec of 400Mhz.

Let us know

Good luck

N2Gaming and Slink, thanks for keeping that conversation in the PM's.


----------



## Arrowslinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Arrowslinger, welcome to OCN









Have you tried a more slow approach such as 2.9Ghz? I noticed your CPU-Z validation link of 2835Mhz. Did you make sure to perform plenty of stability testing at that overclock? Try dropping your memory divider so that your memory frequency is below the rated spec of 400Mhz.

Let us know

Good luck

N2Gaming and Slink, thanks for keeping that conversation in the PM's.


Yes 2835Mhz is the AI 10% increase in the bios, stable and good temps at that speed. Above 10% is when I get the F1 and then boots to windows, I have not tried any manual tweaks as of this moment.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger*


Yes 2835Mhz is the AI 10% increase in the bios, stable and good temps at that speed. Above 10% is when I get the F1 and then boots to windows, I have not tried any manual tweaks as of this moment.


So you are still running all your settings on auto??? That may be the problem.


----------



## Arrowslinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


So you are still running all your settings on auto??? That may be the problem.


Yes, I have not ventured into manually changing things just yet.

OR, is that OC decent enough for that CPU with air cooling?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger*


Yes, I have not ventured into manually changing things just yet.

OR, is that OC decent enough for that CPU with air cooling?



If I'm not mistaken your cpu is just like a 5000+ but w/more cache and you have a stock multiplier of 13 if that is the case. you can set your ram timings to a static setting along w/the ram volts and the cpu voltage may use a slight increase after you set a static voltage. Static is any setting other then auto that you manully set. Try to set your cpu multiplier to 12 and your fsb to 250 cpu core volt to 1.37 your HT link multi to 4 and your ram timmings at 4.4.4.12 2T w ram 2.6 volts and see if it produces any thing possitive for you

Edit I forgot to tell you to lower your ram speed from ddr800 to ddr667 instead of the default ddr800. My guess is you are having a ram issue from the overclock and not changing your settings w/all on auto.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

You should be able to hit 3 maybe 3.2 not sure about the cooler.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger*


Yes, I have not ventured into manually changing things just yet.

OR, is that OC decent enough for that CPU with air cooling?


----------



## thlnk3r

Great suggestions N2Gaming









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger*


Yes, I have not ventured into manually changing things just yet.


Arrowslinger, if you haven't already here is a very helpful overclocking guide that I recommend reading over. The guide explains on how to isolate each component. This procedure will show you how to set a baseline which should allow for easier overclocking: http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html.

Please don't hesitate to ask more questions.

Good luck


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger*


Yes, I have not ventured into manually changing things just yet.

OR, is that OC decent enough for that CPU with air cooling?


I don't like doing any overclocking with the stock fan. They just can't dissipate the heat fast enough, so the longer you run at high load, the hotter the chip will get. There is no ceiling that the temps hit.
Get yourself a decent cooler if you are going to be OCing.
Also, I agree with N2Gaming that using AI NOS or Overclock is not a great idea. It is better to use the manual BIOS settings. NOS and OC will overvolt randomly.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


So you are still running all your settings on auto??? That may be the problem.


Speaking of which: should we run the really complex memory timing settings on auto? (IIRC, there are like 25 to adjust.)

Oh yeah, I repped some guy for a nice post about the Kuma vs the 5400. Given a lower target voltage, the Kuma was able to outperform the 5400.

With Kuma, the RAM latency was longer, but throughput was higher for "memory copy" (therefor negating associated worries about RAM thruput). However, Mem Read & Mem Write (MB/s) were substantially higher on the 5400 BE. :-/ Here's the catch:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


latency is how fast your memory refreshes..but i think kuma doesn't benefit having low latency since it has a L3 cache for buffer


Looks like I'll be getting that Kumaaaaahhh...


----------



## Arrowslinger

I bet you all thought I fried my PC hehe

I went through the guides and did try the settings N2Gaming suggested, manual settings will only get me to 2835Mhz stable, boots, bench's, games.

I may look into a new cpu cooler and maybe better quality memory









Thanks all and I am really enjoying the forum


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger* 
Thanks all and I am really enjoying the forum









Weclome in.







It's my favorite place on the Inturwebz!


----------



## princip

My Kuma arrived,
I was already running bios 2101, so I thought I'd just drop it straight in, I was impatient. 
It worked! Flawless. First thing I did was to lower the voltage as it defaults a little high. So I set it to 1.28 (real) booted first time no problems.
I'm gonna run it at stock for a few days before I try and bump it up a little. I've not had too much run time yet but my idle temps seem to be at 40 and running orthos it doesn't seem to get past 55. I think with the voltage lowered a litle more these temps would be pretty cold. Amd site says it can run at 1.05! 
Will report back when i've done some more tests








I know im not supposed to beg for rep, but I want to break my duck









edit - I crancked it up to 2860 with a HTlink of 848 (is this too low)
running orthos for a few hours
It seems to be no problem


----------



## AllenG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
edit - I crancked it up to 2860 with a HTlink of 848 (is this too low)
running orthos for a few hours
It seems to be no problem

A ht link of between 1,000 and 1,400 seems to work best with these boards from my experiences. Try to crank it up some, there actually is a difference to be seen there.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger*


I bet you all thought I fried my PC hehe

I went through the guides and did try the settings N2Gaming suggested, manual settings will only get me to 2835Mhz stable, boots, bench's, games.

I may look into a new cpu cooler and maybe better quality memory









Thanks all and I am really enjoying the forum










Good Job so you are at about the same place you left off.







before making any static settings or are you more stable now???

N2G


----------



## Arrowslinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Good Job so you are at about the same place you left off.







before making any static settings or are you more stable now???

N2G

O yes and seems to be a bit more faster using manual settings, generic 3dmark01 gave a 300 point increase.

I know big fat hairy deal LOL

But thanks again and I am really whoring oops enjoying the forum


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


I crancked it up to 2860 with a HTlink of 848 (is this too low)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


A ht link of between 1,000 and 1,400 seems to work best with these boards from my experiences.


Guys, I was under the impression that the factory HT link speed is 1800Mhz (3600Mhz)? Is there performance issues running a lower HT speed on these boards?

Thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Guys, I was under the impression that the factory HT link speed is 1800Mhz (3600Mhz)? Is there performance issues running a lower HT speed on these boards?

Thanks










Yes as a matter of fact there is all kinds of issues... This mobo is/was made for am2 and coinsidentally can run some am2+ cpu's but the factory HT speed is 1000 w/a system buss of 2000/1600 what ever that means. I think they double the 1000 if you are running a x2 duel core but honestly I'm really not sure on that or what it means (2000/1600) ???


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Yes as a matter of fact there is all kinds of issues... This mobo is/was made for am2 and coinsidentally can run some am2+ cpu's but the factory HT speed is 1000 w/a system buss of 2000/1600 what ever that means. I think they double the 1000 if you are running a x2 duel core but honestly I'm really not sure on that or what it means (2000/1600) ???

N2Gaming, from what I understand Hypertransport uses a double data rate type connection meaning it sends both data up and downstream. For Kuma it should be 1800mhz * 2 (3600mhz). I believe the "2000/1600" that you mentioned above means the board supports both 1600Mhz and 2000Mhz HT speeds.

Hope that helps


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, from what I understand Hypertransport uses a double data rate type connection meaning it sends both data up and downstream. For Kuma it should be 1800mhz * 2 (3600mhz). I believe the "2000/1600" that you mentioned above means the board supports both 1600Mhz and 2000Mhz HT speeds.

Hope that helps









thlnk3r your answer sounds better then nothing or no answer at all







and it does help me understand a little better. So bassically it works like DDR ram.???


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Arrowslinger, if you haven't already here is a very helpful overclocking guide that I recommend reading over. The guide explains on how to isolate each component. This procedure will show you how to set a baseline which should allow for easier overclocking: http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html.

Please don't hesitate to ask more questions.
Good luck

Yes, please do. It's a great thread that really got me moving in the proper direction. Problem is, the Kuma is an AM2+ core, and there are more things to take into account.

There's a great post a back a few pages with a link to another forum (about AM2+ cores and how they are different from AM2 cores). Gotta go!
-Slink


----------



## princip

So since the highest divider I can reach is x5 does that mean I need to set my NB to SB HT freq to around 360 to = 1800 ?
becuase if thats the case I dont think it will go that high... any ideas..?
p.s. I'm running the 7750 now I will change my system specs later


----------



## AllenG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Guys, I was under the impression that the factory HT link speed is 1800Mhz (3600Mhz)? Is there performance issues running a lower HT speed on these boards?

Thanks









If i had a cpu rated at those HT speeds, i would definately feel inclined to try and get it there, even through overclock if i have to. I only have cpu's rated for 1000 (2000 Mhz)... so im way above where i should be with this chip. HT is basically your real "FSB" the faster the better if you ask me.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
So basically it works like DDR ram.???

N2Gaming, correct. The connection speed is doubled though I believe the bandwidth numbers are different. Hypertransport is explained more here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HyperTr...mplementations.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
So since the highest divider I can reach is x5 does that mean I need to set my NB to SB HT freq to around 360 to = 1800 ?
becuase if thats the case I dont think it will go that high... any ideas..?
p.s. I'm running the 7750 now I will change my system specs later









N2Gaming, how do you calculate this in your board? I'm looking at the manual now and *CPU<->MCP55 HT* only allows multipliers starting from 1x to 5x.

Good luck


----------



## AllenG

360 x 5 would be right, be creative to get it running right.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
HT is basically your real "FSB" the faster the better if you ask me.

AllenG, well faster the better is not necessarily always the case. In my experiences I saw no difference from running an HT speed of 700Mhz versus 1000Mhz. This of course was with a Socket 939 system so it may be different for PhII. The increased HT speed for AM2 did how ever offer some faster OS loading times (reported tests from user Blitz6804). I do know that some AM2 processors overclock quite well between HT speeds of 1200 - 1400Mhz.

Hope that helps









EDIT:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
360 x 5 would be right, be creative to get it running right.

AllenG, thanks for the clarification


----------



## AllenG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
AllenG, well faster the better is not necessarily always the case. In my experiences I saw no difference from running an HT speed of 700Mhz versus 1000Mhz. This of course was with a Socket 939 system so it may be different for PhII. The increased HT speed for AM2 did how ever offer some faster OS loading times (reported tests from user Blitz6804). I do know that some AM2 processors overclock quite well between HT speeds of 1200 - 1400Mhz.

Hope that helps









The fastest stable point, balanced... Its a balancing act of ram, ht speed, and core speed.


----------



## N2Gaming

Of course AllenG your are speaking in theory as you have yet to try a Phenom II processor in this board yet. I am prolly going to have to RMA one of my boards. And I will be looking to get a newer AM2+ mobo that will support the 1800 2600 NB Frequency of the Phenom II chip. I'm curiouse to see what it can really do.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
The fastest stable point, balanced... Its a balancing act of ram, ht speed, and core speed.

AllenG, agreed! It seems like with these new cores everything has to be dialed in and tweaked to the exact point just to get a nice stable OC.

Good luck


----------



## Gyro

this is from everest-mb-chipset tab @2808mhz

both nb and sb are 5x fsb. see clock generator

FieldValue
North Bridge Properties
North BridgenVIDIA SPP190 (C51XE)
RevisionA2
Package TypePBGA
Package Size2.5 cm x 2.5 cm
Process Technology90 nm
Core Voltage1.2 V

PCI Express Controller
PCI-E 1.0 x16 port #0In Use @ x16 (BFG GeForce 9800 GT Video Adapter)

Clock Generator
CPU FSB216.0 MHz
HyperTransport (CPU)1080.0 MHz
HyperTransport (MCP)1080.0 MHz
PCI Express100.0 MHz

Chipset Manufacturer
Company NameNVIDIA Corporation
Product Informationhttp://www.nvidia.com/page/mobo.html
Driver Downloadhttp://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp
BIOS Upgradeshttp://www.esupport.com/biosagent/in...m?refererid=40
Driver Updatehttp://driveragent.com?ref=59

btw, my cpu topped out well before I even got close maxing my fsb or ht with this board.
eg 3.211mhz fsb=247x13,ht=5x247= 1235mhz.ram cpu/7=920mhz

when I was isolating cpu/ mb/ ram my fsb reached 300 with ease and ht went over 1400 and as you can see when all are combined for a final result I came nowhere near maxing out the mb.and the only thing I had to increase was the cpu volts to get 3.211mhz.

do hope this helps

Gyro


----------



## princip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Of course AllenG your are speaking in theory as you have yet to try a Phenom II processor in this board yet. I am prolly going to have to RMA one of my boards. And I will be looking to get a newer AM2+ mobo that will support the 1800 2600 NB Frequency of the Phenom II chip. I'm curiouse to see what it can really do.


So N2G does that mean although the desired HT link is somewhere around 2000, the m2n32 cannot reach that? So basically the highest possible stable is what I should aim for?
Thanks


----------



## AllenG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
AllenG, agreed! It seems like with these new cores everything has to be dialed in and tweaked to the exact point just to get a nice stable OC.

Good luck

even with the old cores its the same, the problem with the new cores in these old boards is that we lack major key features to utilize the capabilities of the newer chips. Our optimal HT speed (what the board was designed for) is 1000 mhz or as its labeled 2000 ht/s (divide the bigger number half and that is what the HT runs at in mhz).

If you have a cpu that can run the higher HT, then its worth it in my eyes to try and tweak overclock settings to get the HT up to the cpu's rated, if it doesnt work... drop back down. (Raise FSB, Drop cpu multi, drop ram speeds {aim for around your ram's native speed}) Heck, it might be worth it to run at the cpu's stock clock with the ram and ht up where the cpu is rated vs. 400 mhz over stock and a slow ht and ram speed. I'd imagine if the cpu will do it, you wont have problems getting there even if a weird combo of tweaks that dont make sense is what is required. This is all referring to the am2+ and am3 chips with ddr2-1066 support and the higher than 1000/2000 ht when running on these boards.

These steps and measures got me to pulling almost am2+ ht speeds and 1066 ram speeds out of a 90 nm windsor, so im sure it works just as well with the newer processors.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, from what I understand Hypertransport uses a double data rate type connection meaning it sends both data up and downstream. For Kuma it should be 1800mhz * 2 (3600mhz). I believe the "2000/1600" that you mentioned above means the board supports both 1600Mhz and 2000Mhz HT speeds.

Hope that helps










Ah, sweet. I'd rep u if I could, but I s'pose there's a reason you're a moddy.









I was asking for this very answer a lil ways back. Of course, those CPU makers will put the "effective" HT freq.







Good to know. Thanks for posting, thlnk3r.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


So N2G does that mean although the desired HT link is somewhere around 2000, the m2n32 cannot reach that? So basically the highest possible stable is what I should aim for?
Thanks


I think that's the general idea. The M2N32 can only go up to about 1500 MHz (base) HT before your mobo FSB freq. starts getting a bit ridiculous. In other words, 5x HT mult. and *300 MHz FSB (or "HTT" or "Base Clock")* gives you *1500 MHz base HT*, therefor *3000 MHz effective HT*. [But you ain't getting this board that quick without some meddling.] ) Kudos to thlnk3r's post above.

Hope this halps.








-Slink


----------



## GANDALF21502

I reached 300FSB and 1500HT (3000) with my X25000 BE CPU on the board. Was very stable. Like I said before, with the PHII 940 I can only hit 250FSB stable.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Ah, sweet. I'd rep u if I could, but I s'pose there's a reason you're a moddy.









I was asking for this very answer a lil ways back. Of course, those CPU makers will put the "effective" HT freq.







Good to know. Thanks for posting, thlnk3r.









I think that's the general idea. The M2N32 can only go up to about 1500 MHz (base) HT before your mobo FSB freq. starts getting a bit ridiculous. In other words, 5x HT mult. and *300 MHz FSB (or "HTT" or "Base Clock")* gives you *1500 MHz base HT*, therefor *3000 MHz effective HT*. [But you ain't getting this board that quick without some meddling.] ) Kudos to thlnk3r's post above.

Hope this halps.









-Slink


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
I reached 300FSB and 1500HT (3000) with my X25000 BE CPU on the board. Was very stable. Like I said before, with the PHII 940 I can only hit 250FSB stable.

HOw does your PC run games etc w/the Phenom II 940. Unfortunately my M2N32 is on the fritz. I think I fried the bios chip some how. Well let's just say I'm not gonna say how.









I did notice every time I went to run OCCT something was getting very hot and the mother board would either lock up or the system would completely restart on it's own. Now my bios wants to keep repairing it self. Any way I also found some other sad new. I'm trying to find a mobo that Officially supports the Phenom II x4 940 and SLI but to no avail. I think the market either teamed up against Nvidia to make sure that AMD does not go under by forcing the use of ATI. If I'm not mistaken AMD & ATI are in bed together like 1 in the same or owned by the same corporation so that alone speaks for it self. :swearing::swearing::swearing:

So I belive that is the whole reason behind the 260-295GTX grafx cards. more powerful cards that can keep up the w/industry standards w/out the use of SLI. Maybe there is a reason that a lot of people are going w/intel. I will have to do a little more research on this toppic.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
with the PHII 940 I can only hit 250FSB stable.

GANDALF21502, I would think 250HTT would be a chipset limitation but that isn't the case since you were able to exceed that with your 5000+ X2. Have you tried dropping the cpu multiplier and raising the HTT (reference clock speed) to rule out a motherboard limitation?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I think I fried the bios chip some how. Well let's just say I'm not gonna say how.

I did notice every time I went to run OCCT something was getting very hot and the mother board would either lock up or the system would completely restart on it's own.

N2Gaming, how did you damage your BIOS chip?

Are you able to monitor your chipset temperatures during the OCCt stress? Perhaps the airflow in your case has been compromised? Check the all of your fans to make sure they are working. Also review the motherboard to make sure there is no physical damage.

Good luck guys


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, how did you damage your BIOS chip?

Are you able to monitor your chipset temperatures during the OCCt stress? Perhaps the airflow in your case has been compromised? Check the all of your fans to make sure they are working. Also review the motherboard to make sure there is no physical damage.

Good luck guys

Not gonna say, only thing I will say is I did someting by not thinking before my actions. I was in a fog and doing repetative actions and forgot one very important step. That's all I'm gonna say about that.









I had planned on removing the mobo from the chassis for a visual inspection of the board before one last test then I'm gonna give Asus Tech's one last try on the phone before they issue me an RMA.









N2G


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Not gonna say, only thing I will say is I did someting by not thinking before my actions. I was in a fog and doing repetative actions and forgot one very important step. That's all I'm gonna say about that.


N2Gaming, well in any case I hope you learned from your mistakes. Without mistakes life would be boring









Good luck, hope the RMA goes well!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, well in any case I hope you learned from your mistakes. Without mistakes life would be boring









Good luck, hope the RMA goes well!


I doubt it but lets hope so. This is not the first time I have done this.


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Not gonna say, only thing I will say is I did someting by not thinking before my actions. I was in a fog and doing repetative actions and forgot one very important step. That's all I'm gonna say about that.









I had planned on removing the mobo from the chassis for a visual inspection of the board before one last test then I'm gonna give Asus Tech's one last try on the phone before they issue me an RMA.









N2G

I like the thlnk3r's response.







Agreed.

@N2G: So you weren't hotflashing the BIOS?

BTW, AMD bought ATI, afaik.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
I like the thlnk3r's response.







Agreed.

@N2G: So you weren't hotflashing the BIOS?

BTW, AMD bought ATI, afaik.

NO I was not Attempting to hot flashing my soldered to the mobo bios










I know it's hard to keep up w/every ones hardware but I have said it several times. My Bios chip is not removable. Never the less I think the bios chip it self is bad not the files written to it.







That or some other power circuits w/in the mobo are not providing enough power to the posting circuits for the cmos to allow a good post and boot. The pc speaker sounds very very week at best when it gives a beep for post. Aw I'm looking for a replacement mobo. Maybe the Crosshair II formula it is suppose to Officially support the Ph II chips.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Never the less I think the bios chip it self is bad not the files written to it.







That or some other power circuits w/in the mobo are not providing enough power to the posting circuits for the cmos to allow a good post and boot. The pc speaker sounds very very week at best when it gives a beep for post. Aw I'm looking for a replacement mobo. Maybe the Crosshair II formula it is suppose to Officially support the Ph II chips.

N2Gaming, did you verify the voltage on the CR2032 CMOS battery? Make sure it's at or above 3.0 volts. Check it real quick with your multimeter for verification. Just a thought









Good luck bud


----------



## princip

I know our board over vaults the CPU 
but by how much? (i forgot)
If I want to hit 1.375 what do I set it to in the Bios?
Thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


I know our board over vaults the CPU 
but by how much? (i forgot)
If I want to hit 1.375 what do I set it to in the Bios?
Thanks


Try t set the cpu to 1.275 adn then see if it will post then get right back into bios to tell you what it's reading for cpu Vcore

In other news. I got a new RMA for the defective mobo and will be getting a replacement soon. I say defective mobo because if it is the bios and the bios is not removeable then the unit as a whole is no good...

I will start using the x2 5400+ again untill I either 1 get the replacement RMA mobo or 2 get a am2+ or AM3 mobo that will fully support this Phenom II

One other thing to keep in mind guys. Any time you get a replacement Mobo on a RMA you get a 3 month extension on your original warranty.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


I know our board over vaults the CPU 
but by how much? (i forgot)
If I want to hit 1.375 what do I set it to in the Bios?
Thanks


Mine over volts by .5v which I kinda like as I can hit 1.7vcore. so If yours is like mine set it for 1.325 and it should give you about 1.375+- .002


----------



## princip

How do you RMA a board, do you have to register your warrenty or something, Do you just need have original proof of purchase?, 
does the board have to be fully wrecked?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


How do you RMA a board, do you have to register your warrenty or something, Do you just need have original proof of purchase?, 
does the board have to be fully wrecked?


The serial number is the warranty no proof of purchase required. I am going to be using my other used board that has a warranty good until nov 2010 This mobo is good and I will be selling it hear shortly.

For RMA you have to talk to a technician who can try to help you get your system working if they can not help you over the phone then they issue you a RMA #.


----------



## princip

How do you check if your warrenty is out of date?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


How do you check if your warrenty is out of date?


Write down your serial number and call asus they will look up your serial number and tell you when the warranty period ends...


----------



## princip

Ok i'll do that, will be interesting to see if I still have warrenty








I hate to be a pain but where can I find the serial, will it mean me lifting the board out of the case, I've looked at the board and can't seem to see it?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
Ok i'll do that, will be interesting to see if I still have warrenty








I hate to be a pain but where can I find the serial, will it mean me lifting the board out of the case, I've looked at the board and can't seem to see it?

take a small mirror and look at the last pci slot on the bottom of the mobo. you will se a sticker starting with the number 6 or a 7

I am so lucky, I have rebooted into windows xp for the 3rd time while using the other good mobo and the os did not ask me to re-validate windows. This is good becuase I just validated this copy on the dead board no more then a month ago. I have to set up my printer now to print out the Fedex lable for shipping the mobo back to ASUS. so this is one less step that I have to take...









I was easily able to boot back to 3300MHZ but failed OCCT at 3 1/2 min no make that system locked up at 3 min in to the test.


----------



## princip

hm
I can't see it N2G could you be more specific please.
Thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
hm
I can't see it N2G could you be more specific please.
Thanks

I will do one better but only if you provide rep. Just kidding










I don't rep beg. Let me whip out my dig cam and just show you where it's at. You big ol pain in the Arse









be right back.


----------



## princip

You don't beg for rep because you're so god damn helpful







and you get it for your munificence.
Thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


You don't beg for rep because you're so god damn helpful







and you get it for your munificence.
Thanks










Here let me know if you still can't find it.


----------



## princip

Nope. not there
Wonder where it could be! :|


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


Nope. not there
Wonder where it could be! :|


Well that is the only place that I have seen it on 5 diff mobo's of the same type m2n32 sli deluxe. Any one else have a serial number lable that is not located where I am pointing too. It is possable that the serial number has been removed. If that is the case you are SOL. Sorry to be the one to deliver news. Be very carefull w/your mobo. What am I saying tweek it till it blows then buy one of mine.


----------



## Shift.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


Nope. not there
Wonder where it could be! :|


The only other place I remember ever seeing a serial sticker, is on the backside of the motherboard. But I don't remember seeing one on my M2N32 last time it swapped cases.

Gimme a sec while I poke around and find out where mine has the sticker..









Edit:

I can't find it either!









It's nowhere to be found. Under PCI slots, near the sata ports, nothing. The only other place I imagine it could be, is on the retail box.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

not on mine either, but it is on the retail box.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
not on mine either, but it is on the retail box.

Regardless one way or the other if you have a serial number on your retail box then you should have a sticker some where on the mobo with the same number some where.


----------



## princip

I can't even find it on my box!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


I can't even find it on my box!










Well the NIB mobo that I have starts w/the number 8 so it should be good for quite some time. the first number in the serial number represents the year it was maid. 8 = 2008 7 = 2007 6 = 2006 and I don't know if they go as low as 5. Any how my serial number is on the box and on the mobo. Well make that the outer sleave to the mobo box. The mobo box comes w/sleve that has a flap that opens to show off all the features and accessories that comes with the moob. So if you are missing the out side sleve then that is why your box does not have the serial number.

Here is a picture of the sleve. If you look to the lower right corner you will see a white lable. This is where it would be located on your mobo box/sleve.


----------



## princip

Ok thanks N2G that explains it.
i'll have to have a look for that part of the box. 
Everst reports that my Zalman is peaking at around 2482 when my max RPM is supposed to be 2600, That might be a couple of degrees difference and for some reason I can't hit 2600. Any ideas?
N2G I think I have a similar fan to yours just abit smaller. Are you able to hit your top RPM?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


Ok thanks N2G that explains it.
i'll have to have a look for that part of the box. 
Everst reports that my Zalman is peaking at around 2482 when my max RPM is supposed to be 2600, That might be a couple of degrees difference and for some reason I can't hit 2600. Any ideas?
N2G I think I have a similar fan to yours just abit smaller. Are you able to hit your top RPM?


I never really looked into it. I will look at everest right now just for you buddy.









Edit: here is my fan spd and temps at idle


----------



## N2Gaming

Sorry for the double post but you may want to check your fan to make sure you don't have any obstructions like a lot of dust on the fins right behind the fan blades and also make sure you clean the fan blades as well excess dust can weigh the fan down and possibly slow it down a bit and if you have a lot of dust built up behind the fan it might be creating a back draft kind of turbulance where the air flow from the fan is diverted back into the fan slowing it down by offering some resistance to the flow of the air. If that makes any sense at all.


----------



## princip

I just bought a new Zalman Fanmate 2 controller see if that will do the trick


----------



## thlnk3r

N2Gaming, post #1617 makes perfect sense to me









Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


Everst reports that my Zalman is peaking at around 2482 when my max RPM is supposed to be 2600, That might be a couple of degrees difference and for some reason I can't hit 2600. Any ideas?


Princip, what application is displaying 2482 RPM? Does that speed also match in the BIOS? Keep an eye on the speed, it's probably fluctuating up and down which is completely normal.

Good luck


----------



## TheFoister

hi guys,

I've been thinking about my next upgrade options, and couldn't decide on one yet.

What would you say, should I stay with M2n32 (not utilizing cpu fully) and upgrade the gpu (most likely to a single gtx260 or hd4870 from 8800gt-sli (worth??)) or upgrade the board (with a 780a-sli or 790fx board)?

Appreciate your opinions.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, post #1617 makes perfect sense to me









Princip, what application is displaying 2482 RPM? Does that speed also match in the BIOS? Keep an eye on the speed, it's probably fluctuating up and down which is completely normal.

Good luck


Thank you,

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheFoister*


hi guys,

I've been thinking about my next upgrade options, and couldn't decide on one yet.

What would you say, should I stay with M2n32 (not utilizing cpu fully) and upgrade the gpu (most likely to a single gtx260 or hd4870 from 8800gt-sli (worth??)) or upgrade the board (with a 780a-sli or 790fx board)?

Appreciate your opinions.


If you want an ATI crossfire GPU set up go w/a 790FX if you want to stay w/invidia for an SLI set up go w/a 780a or wait a little while longer untill they get more of the 980a chipsets built into the new mobo's. Asus has the M4N82 Deluxe w minimal accessories and bells and whistles but it is their first nvidia 980a chipset board...

I happen to be a Nvidia fanboy so one of the X80a chipsets would and will be my next adventure. You should get decent enough FPS with those two 8800GT's I'm thinking only one GTX260 should not give you tomuch of a booste from your two 8800's. With the acception of ram, if you go w/a GTX260 w/1GB of ram then you will be able to hit higher resolutions w/the same if not better eye candy. Now I have not been researching the latest video cards so I could be wrong about that but 2 x 260 would be a big diff...

The choices are unlimited. If you are going to upgrade you mobo down the road I would hold off for a while and see what kind of AM3 mobo's will come out and see if they will support your AM2+ chip. Another thing you can try if you are set on a GPU upgrade is to purchase a used card. Like a XFX or any other manufacture that has a life time warranty on the GPU. XFX has a transferable warranty from the original owner so if you are the second owner then you should be covered. Just check w/XFX and the serial number on the card before you purchase to make sure it qualifies. You can prolly save at least $50-$100 getting a second had card.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


The choices are unlimited. If you are going to upgrade you mobo down the road I would hold off for a while and see what kind of AM3 mobo's will come out and see if they will support your AM2+ chip. 
Good Luck,
N2G


The AM3 boards will only work with AM3 no backwards compatibility. here's a quote from wiki.

Quote:



Socket AM3 breaks compatibility with AM2/AM2+ processors due to a subtle change in key placement. The socket has 940 pin contacts[1] while current AM3 processors have only 938 pins. Tom's Hardware removed the two obstructing key pins from an AM2+ Phenom II in order to fit it into an AM3 socket. The processor did not work in the AM3 socket, but still worked in an AM2+ socket, suggesting that compatibility issues run deeper than merely the key pins.[5]

However, AM3 processors are backwards-compatible with Socket AM2+, contingent upon a BIOS update for the motherboard. Manufacturers including Asus,[6] Gigabyte,[7] and others have labeled existing AM2/AM2+ boards as being "AM3 Ready" or similar, indicating that BIOS support is provided for the specified boards. This allows existing AM2/AM2+ systems to upgrade the CPU without having to upgrade any other components.


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socket_AM3

@TheFoister Personally I am in the same dilemma but have decided that I am going to wait for the AM3's to have a little more realworld testing before I jump on the bandwagon and I will also be doing the same for the MB the 790 chipset has been around for a while so it should not be too long before we are seeing more and more of the 9xx chipset and personally I like to wait and make sure that most of the "bugs" have been worked out. This also has the added side effect of letting the prices go down a little and stabilize. 
Hope this helps a little


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


The AM3 boards will only work with AM3 no backwards compatibility. here's a quote from wiki.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socket_AM3


I'm sorry, so I stand corrected.

Thank you,

N2G

I was kind of hoping they might change that w/some future mobo's guess not.:swearing:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Yeah :swearing: their pissin me off about that one two kinda like vista.


----------



## princip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, post #1617 makes perfect sense to me









Princip, what application is displaying 2482 RPM? Does that speed also match in the BIOS? Keep an eye on the speed, it's probably fluctuating up and down which is completely normal.

Good luck


I use everest


----------



## TheFoister

Thanks N2 for the reply.

About SLI, I'm not a big fan of it anymore. It is clear that the best is multi gpu cards following by high-end single gpu cards and than sli/CF combinations.

I know that if change the board to a 790fx, I'll have performance problem with single 8800gt. So I don't think I'll go to that direction.

I may either go to a gtx260 (as you guessed right a 2nd hand one, keeping the SLI option for the future







) or to a new AM3-friendly SLI board.

About MB upgrade options, may 750a-SLI be an alternative to 980a. I'm talking about ASUS M4N72-E which seems as an alternative to Foxconn Destroyer (which is an 780a-sli board)?

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...XIQ&templete=2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Thank you,

If you want an ATI crossfire GPU set up go w/a 790FX if you want to stay w/invidia for an SLI set up go w/a 780a or wait a little while longer untill they get more of the 980a chipsets built into the new mobo's. Asus has the M4N82 Deluxe w minimal accessories and bells and whistles but it is their first nvidia 980a chipset board...

I happen to be a Nvidia fanboy so one of the X80a chipsets would and will be my next adventure. You should get decent enough FPS with those two 8800GT's I'm thinking only one GTX260 should not give you tomuch of a booste from your two 8800's. With the acception of ram, if you go w/a GTX260 w/1GB of ram then you will be able to hit higher resolutions w/the same if not better eye candy. Now I have not been researching the latest video cards so I could be wrong about that but 2 x 260 would be a big diff...

The choices are unlimited. If you are going to upgrade you mobo down the road I would hold off for a while and see what kind of AM3 mobo's will come out and see if they will support your AM2+ chip. Another thing you can try if you are set on a GPU upgrade is to purchase a used card. Like a XFX or any other manufacture that has a life time warranty on the GPU. XFX has a transferable warranty from the original owner so if you are the second owner then you should be covered. Just check w/XFX and the serial number on the card before you purchase to make sure it qualifies. You can prolly save at least $50-$100 getting a second had card.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
I use everest

Huh?????


----------



## princip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Huh?????
























sorry 
i edited to make it clear


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheFoister*


hi guys,

I've been thinking about my next upgrade options, and couldn't decide on one yet.

What would you say, should I stay with M2n32 (not utilizing cpu fully) and upgrade the gpu (most likely to a single gtx260 or hd4870 from 8800gt-sli (worth??)) or upgrade the board (with a 780a-sli or 790fx board)?

Appreciate your opinions.


IMO, this board was expensive and is pretty full-figured. Not including the integrated sound and WiFi (if you have it) I'd say the board is still rather capable.

*Outlined here are the distinct POI's of the situation. IMO you must assess the following:*
If you get a new CPU for this board, that doesn't mean you cannot use it in a newer board later on. However, any CPU that is currently available and works in this mobo will probably NOT work in any mobo discussed in point 3 (below).

Getting a GeForce GTX 260 or similar is *probably *the first vid card that will fully utilize the mobo's PCIe v1.0 bandwidth (250 MB/s per lane; thus 250*16=4 GB/s per 16x, and 8 GB/s total for 32x-SLI). This is according to research and professional opinions from others, but I have no data for proof. All I know is that "we're getting close to the PCIe v1.x limit". IMO, therefore if you plan on maximizing this board, you should wait until you can buy the most efficient nVidia GTX chip (or ATI's equivalent) and go SLI, with less heat and less power consumed! P., I'd never intend on a massive powereater

Personally, I'd like not to buy another board until PCIe v3.0 and USB 3.0 come into the market.







PCIe v3.0 products are "expected in 2010", and I didn't plan on giving up this mobo from my main rig until then anyway!
This is pretty much all I have for you.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheFoister*


hi guys,

I've been thinking about my next upgrade options, and couldn't decide on one yet.

What would you say, should I stay with M2n32 (not utilizing cpu fully) and upgrade the gpu (most likely to a single gtx260 or hd4870 from 8800gt-sli (worth??)) or upgrade the board (with a 780a-sli or 790fx board)?


TheFoister, unless the games you play are completely "unplayable" or extremely laggy/choppy then I wouldn't upgrade a thing. In my opinion you have a perfectly good system









Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


I use everest


Princip, what is the speed that is displayed in your BIOS for that fan?

Good luck


----------



## princip

It varies but like in everest it never hits 2500, its supposed to hit 2600


----------



## GANDALF21502

Well I am running the 940 and a GTX 260 216 on this board and LOVE IT. I can't see any real reason to changed boards until the AM3 boards are seasoned and as said above PCI expess hits 3.0. I am sticking with this setup for a good while...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
It varies but like in everest it never hits 2500, its supposed to hit 2600

Princip, have you had a chance to test with the fan controller yet?

Good luck


----------



## princip

thlnk3r if you mean the "Fanmate 2" then no, I ordered it last night, hopefully get it before weekend.








I hope it works coz this fan should reach 2600.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
thlnk3r if you mean the "Fanmate 2" then no, I ordered it last night, hopefully get it before weekend.








I hope it works coz this fan should reach 2600.

you have got to remember that most fans have a + or - 5-10%


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
I hope it works coz this fan should reach 2600.

Princip, I've had fans in the past that do not run at the advertised speed. This is somewhat of a normal thing to see. I don't think it's anything to really worry about. If you notice your processor temps going up abnormally then that would be a different story.

Let us know if the fan controller does in fact get you up to that 2600 rpm speed.

Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

For those of you that were looking at the Kuma cores on newegg there are a coupple BNIB in the FS section. Just thought I would let ya know


----------



## princip

Well, the reason I want to hit 2600, is because this new Kuma is running pretty hot.
I've played a bit with OC but not been able to keep my temps down. I've bought some remover so I can clean both the CPu and the Fan properly ( I cleaned the fan with water and tissue last time :s ) Should be here in a couple of days.
I'm running the Kuma at stock 13.5 x 200 =2700 with a v of 1.328 (cpuz) and idle is about 50c !








Over in the 7750 club people are hitting 3000 with a multi of 15 with their stock fan and temps are nowhere near as high as mine!!
Maybe I got a dodgy chip?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheFoister* 
Thanks N2 for the reply.

About SLI, I'm not a big fan of it anymore. It is clear that the best is multi gpu cards following by high-end single gpu cards and than sli/CF combinations.

I know that if change the board to a 790fx, I'll have performance problem with single 8800gt. So I don't think I'll go to that direction.

I may either go to a gtx260 (as you guessed right a 2nd hand one, keeping the SLI option for the future







) or to a new AM3-friendly SLI board.

About MB upgrade options, may 750a-SLI be an alternative to 980a. I'm talking about ASUS M4N72-E which seems as an alternative to Foxconn Destroyer (which is an 780a-sli board)?

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...XIQ&templete=2

M4N82 Deluxe ues the new 980a chipset but if you really like sli go with either the 780a chipset or the new 980a chipset which is supossedly a renamed 780a. the destroyer from what I have heard recently is in fact a good board foa an upgrade...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
I'm running the Kuma at stock 13.5 x 200 =2700 with a v of 1.328 (cpuz) and idle is about 50c !









Princip, that temperature is definitely not normal especially for stock clocks. I would check to make sure your cooler is mounted correctly. If you decide to remove the cooler, check the surface and make sure it's not dinged or heavily scratched. Clean the surface off and also reapply some thermal compound.

Perhaps this was already mentioned but what is the airflow like in your case?

Good luck


----------



## Gyro

@ princip, here are a few more places to check for a serial#.along the bottom of the picture.
1-by sata plugs
1-by 24pin plug
1-on the side of floppy plug
1- on back of mb. not in the pic

not sure myself which one it is, but I'm sure the good folks at asus will know it when they hear it.

Gyro


----------



## princip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Princip, that temperature is definitely not normal especially for stock clocks. I would check to make sure your cooler is mounted correctly. If you decide to remove the cooler, check the surface and make sure it's not dinged or heavily scratched. Clean the surface off and also reapply some thermal compound.

Perhaps this was already mentioned but what is the airflow like in your case?

Good luck











I'm gonna take a photo of my cpu cooler in a couple of days, when my thermal paste remover gets here. There are some obvious lines on it but I woudn't call them scratches. Also gonna give the stock cooler a go see if that brings the temps down, i guess that will let meknow if its my zalman or not.
Thanks for the suggestions

thanks gyro +rep!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


I'm gonna take a photo of my cpu cooler in a couple of days, when my thermal paste remover gets here. There are some obvious lines on it but I woudn't call them scratches. Also gonna give the stock cooler a go see if that brings the temps down, i guess that will let meknow if its my zalman or not.
Thanks for the suggestions

thanks gyro +rep!


Also take a know strait object eg. butcher knife, metal ruler, something you know is strait and place it against the bottom of the cooler and put it between you and a light. Look to see if it is flat. Do the same for your processor. My phenom stock cooler was very concave after lapping it my temps dropped 5*c now if I took the plunge and also laped my proc it may have gone down a few more.

Also I'd like to let you know you can use 90% alcohol to clean your proc and HS it is what I personally use as it is cheap for a bottle that will last forever.


----------



## N2Gaming

90% alcohol is the prefered but I have been using 70% and then wiping it clean with Toilet paper. It works just fine for me...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


90% alcohol is the prefered but I have been using 70% and then wiping it clean with Toilet paper. It works just fine for me...


Agreed! Just gotta make sure to blow it off after wiping it.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Agreed! Just gotta make sure to blow it off after wiping it.


I useually just blow it off with my breath...


----------



## princip

haha
Ok thanks fella's 
well since I already bought the remover I may as well wait for that now.
If that doesn't work i'm gonna try and exchange this kuma for another one, the local shop is pretty cool about things so hopefully they 'll do it no questions.


----------



## Gyro

Just wondering if anyone has tried replacing the thermal pad with TIM on the heatpipe sinks? or putting new TIM on the nb/sb heatsinks?

And while on the subject of nb/sb,in nv system monitor what is the "nforce" temp taken from the nb or sb?

thanks

Gyro


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


And while on the subject of nb/sb,in nv hardware monitor what is the "nforce" temp taken from the nb or sb?


Gyro, would it be possible for you to post a screen shot of "nv hardware monitor" on your system? Perhaps someone with direct access to this board and software can tell you right of hand.

Good luck


----------



## Gyro

sorry, that should read nv system monitor not nv hardware monitor







fixed op

the temp I'm wonder about is on the left. nforce temp

Gyro


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Just wondering if anyone has tried replacing the thermal pad with TIM on the heatpipe sinks? or putting new TIM on the nb/sb heatsinks?

And while on the subject of nb/sb,in nv hardware monitor what is the "nforce" temp taken from the nb or sb?

thanks

Gyro

I have replaced the tim on the NB SB but left the thermal pads on the mosfets. Worked great.

I also have wondered that question.


----------



## N2Gaming

If any one is thinking of doing this then let me speak a word of wisdom on the subject...

I Have never taken the heat sinks off the mobo but in theory this is possible and wish to warn all users who wish to try to replace the factory TIM.

Be very carefull when you remove the heat sinks, for it is possible that you can bend them and then when you go to reapply they will not properly seat and creat a void for excessive heat to build up.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
If any one is thinking of doing this then let me speak a word of wisdom on the subject...

I Have never taken the heat sinks off the mobo but in theory this is possible and wish to warn all users who wish to try to replace the factory TIM.

Be very carefull when you remove the heat sinks, for it is possible that you can bend them and then when you go to reapply they will not properly seat and creat a void for excessive heat to build up.

+1 for sure!!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
+1 for sure!!

Thank you,

Has every one checked out the first page lately awe I'll just link show you it in this post. There is some very usefull links/tools/things to be purchased etc. I still have not received any suggestions for any usefull links that I can share in the opening post... Come guys lets get a cracking w/some things you would like to see.









Thnx,

N2G

*Asus*

*Contact ASUS*
*Asus Downloads*
*ASUS M2N32 SLI Deluxe:* CPU & Bios Compatibility & FAQ's

*ASUS M2N SLI Deluxe:* CPU & Bios Compatibility & FAQ's
*ASUS M2N SLI:* CPU & Bios Compatibility & FAQ's

*ASUS M2N32 SLI Deluxe A+ Article/Review*

*ASUS Power Supply Calculator*

*BIOS FLASHING GUIDES:* Under Contruction

*Does your ASUS Mobo not have a removeable bios chip ?:* *Get a* *BIOS PLCC Socket*

*If HOT FLASHING your BIOS scares you then* *Try This Instead*

*Do you need a BIOS setting not available in the OEM BIOS* *Maybe a Mod'd BIOS* *will help*

*AMD*

*AMD X2 DRIVERS:*
*AMD PHENOM DIVERSS: X3 Drivers , X4 Drivers*
*AMD PHENOM II DRIVERS: X3 Drivers , X4 Drivers*
*AMD CPU COMPARISON:*

*Ganged vs Unganged memory*

*Nvidia Drivers*

*GForce & NForce Drivers : Note you have to select the chip set for your mobo by choosing the Nforce for mobo and 5 series for mobo and the correct OS. You can also down load video drivers from the link as well by selectin Gforce. In the last option make sure you leave that field at all. This will make sure that you find all available versions of your required drivers.*

*OCN Guides, Utilities & Other Cool Stuff:*

*Drive Image XML:* Make a clone of your disk to another disk while in widows environment.

*Official Overclocking Guide - AMD Socket AM2*

*Overclocking Guides & Information*

*GPU Overclocking tool:*

*Downloadable Utilities:OCCT 3.0.0 new release*

*DDR2 Memory Speeds Explained*

*[Official] Air Cooling Essentials*

*How Heatpipes Work [Guide]*

*Want to run more than one OS but not dual Boot?*

**Official* Free online FPS games*

*Learn how to check your power supply like a PRO*

*$4.00 Digital Multi Meter*

*Other info*

*Hardware Canucks Reviews*

*Water Cooling Guides:* *OCN Guides* , *Extream Overclockers*

*Daisy Chain 2 x 24 pin ATX Power supplies*

*How Do You Validate CPU-Z find it here:*
!!_*Tip:*_ make sure your date is correct before you validate!!

*IMGBURN:* This is the easiest ISO burner I have ever used Period









*My local Classic rock online:* Listen with me


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
sorry, that should read nv system monitor not nv hardware monitor







fixed op

the temp I'm wonder about is on the left. nforce temp

Gyro, more than likely this is the temperature of your chipset (NB). Does your BIOS display a similar reading?

Good luck


----------



## test tube

I wouldn't worry much about the mobo bottlenecking an AM2+/AM3 processor:


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Gyro, more than likely this is the temperature of your chipset (NB). Does your BIOS display a similar reading?

Good luck

no there is no such reading in the bios.

here is some info from pc stats review found here:http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.c...id=1974&page=2

"nVIDIA breaks the nForce 590 SLI down into two chipsets, the C51XE Northbridge which is built on TSMC's 90 nanometer manufacturing, and the MCP55PXE which is manufactured on TSMC's 140 nanometer manufacturing.

The nVIDIA nForce 590 SLI chipsets have a total of 46 PCI Express lanes available, and these are divided into 9 links. The C51XE SPP Northbridge supplies one PCI Express x16 link while it's the MCP55PXE that has the rest of the PCI Express lanes. The MCP55PXE also supports one PCI Express x16 link, which means users get full videocard bandwidth when running two nVIDIA videocards in SLI.

The MCP Southbridge has a PCI Express x8 link and six PCI Express x1 links, depending on what the motherboard vendor decides to implement. Whichever way you slice it, there's plenty of high bandwidth PCI Express lanes to go around!

The nVidia MCP55PXE Southbridge is definitely the workhorse of the two, and it boasts a whole host of other features as well. The Southbridge handles up to 5 bus mastering PCI slots, but again it's up to the motherboard manufacturer to decide how many PCI slots to equip on a motherboard. There is a direct link to the Southbridge for two Gigabit Ethernet connections, and these will include nVIDIA's DualNet technology of course."

a good summary,but it could be either, I just don't know









Gyro


----------



## eclipseaudio4

N2G
How about this one www.gpureview.com very up to date video card comparison with useful info such as max wattage needed, rops, chip name, shaders, everything you need to know in one place. And it also compares prices.

Also www.pricewatch.com altho they nolonger have newegg prices it is a good place to look around and compare prices.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
no there is no such reading in the bios.

here is some info from pc stats review found here:http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.c...id=1974&page=2
a good summary,but it could be either, I just don't know









Gyro, thanks for posting the above link and information. That was quite helpful. It's possible the 50C could be the C51XE only because 90nm process sounds more like 50C at full load. Does the south bridge (MCP55PXE) feel warm/hot when you touch it?

Two things to consider if you are a little worried. Check and make sure the airflow in your case is sufficient and also make sure there aren't any dead pockets of air. Warm air will sit in one spot which eventually leads to the increase temperature of the surrounding components.

Hope that helps


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Gyro, thanks for posting the above link and information. That was quite helpful. It's possible the 50C could be the C51XE only because 90nm process sounds more like 50C at full load. Does the south bridge (MCP55PXE) feel warm/hot when you touch it?

Two things to consider if you are a little worried. Check and make sure the airflow in your case is sufficient and also make sure there aren't any dead pockets of air. Warm air will sit in one spot which eventually leads to the increase temperature of the surrounding components.

Hope that helps









In my case the second vid card was sitting just over it and creating even more heat. It got hot in like a matter of seconds. Like 127c and failz...







OCCT failz and system froze up, blue screened or just restart on it's own.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
In my case the second vid card was sitting just over it and creating even more heat. It got hot in like a matter of seconds. Like 127c and failz...







OCCT failz and system froze up, blue screened or just restart on it's own.

That's it for sure. Having a 2nd dual slot gpu sitting over and crowding the sb keeps it hot. And then there is the matter that the sata2 data cables sit there also blocking air. I am lucky having the A900 case and I replace the two fans with two 110cfm Sythe Kaze Jyuni 120s and at the same time I removed the normal covers and put the fans so they are even with the flow of the front, but I knew I need to put some guards on to so I still gotta find two black wire guards to replace the normal ones. But that middle fan pushes ALOT of air inside and it is keeping that area well cooled, except for the southbridge cause of wires. I just did the finger touch and it was hot but I was easily able to keep my finger on and there was no discomfort. Speedfan has it peggged to 127C and it won't move until I stop at least one of my cpu vm's from running.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


. I just did the finger touch and it was hot but I was easily able to keep my finger on and there was no discomfort. Speedfan has it peggged to 127C and it won't move until I stop at least one of my cpu vm's from running.


Holy cow. Are you sure thats not F because that 260*F if correct and the highest I have seen is 38*c


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Gyro, thanks for posting the above link and information. That was quite helpful. It's possible the 50C could be the C51XE only because 90nm process sounds more like 50C at full load. Does the south bridge (MCP55PXE) feel warm/hot when you touch it?

Two things to consider if you are a little worried. Check and make sure the airflow in your case is sufficient and also make sure there aren't any dead pockets of air. Warm air will sit in one spot which eventually leads to the increase temperature of the surrounding components.

Hope that helps










no,no, not worried at all about temps,I just played cod waw for an hour and the nforce temp only went from 48-50idle to 53-54c.
It's just curiousity,it's reading a temp, but of what is all I'd like to know









thanks

Gyro


----------



## test tube

I sold my M2N32 SLI-Deluxe to a friend who is going to try putting a Phenom II 920 into it... wish him luck.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


That's it for sure. Having a 2nd dual slot gpu sitting over and crowding the sb keeps it hot. And then there is the matter that the sata2 data cables sit there also blocking air. I am lucky having the A900 case and I replace the two fans with two 110cfm Sythe Kaze Jyuni 120s and at the same time I removed the normal covers and put the fans so they are even with the flow of the front, but I knew I need to put some guards on to so I still gotta find two black wire guards to replace the normal ones. But that middle fan pushes ALOT of air inside and it is keeping that area well cooled, except for the southbridge cause of wires. I just did the finger touch and it was hot but I was easily able to keep my finger on and there was no discomfort. Speedfan has it peggged to 127C and it won't move until I stop at least one of my cpu vm's from running.


Thanks. I was also testing the southbridge w/my finger and same results. Not burning my finger. which led me to believe that maybe it is the VRM or some kind of circuit like that which is in question for getting so hot. After all I can't see a CPU making the SB any hotter then normal... So I belive that temp is from the circuits that make the power for the whole mobo and since we are overclocking a 125w cpu we are basically running the cpu beyond the 125 w rating of the mobo.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Thanks. I was also testing the southbridge w/my finger and same results. Not burning my finger. which led me to believe that maybe it is the VRM or some kind of circuit like that which is in question for getting so hot. After all I can't see a CPU making the SB any hotter then normal... So I belive that temp is from the circuits that make the power for the whole mobo and since we are overclocking a 125w cpu we are basically running the cpu beyond the 125 w rating of the mobo.



SB runs in relation to the NB, right? And NB runs in relation to CPU? Wouldn't that make the SB hotter? (Only if you are using SLI, I think?) Sry, just shooting in the dark here...

Hey, I'm gonna update my BIOS, prolly to v2001. Did someone say that the 1066 RAM setting didn't work well? (I suppose it could just be his/her RAM)...
-Slink


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*



SB runs in relation to the NB, right? And NB runs in relation to CPU? Wouldn't that make the SB hotter? (Only if you are using SLI, I think?) Sry, just shooting in the dark here...

Hey, I'm gonna update my BIOS, prolly to v2001. Did someone say that the 1066 RAM setting didn't work well? (I suppose it could just be his/her RAM)...
-Slink


Well I should get a new mobo from ASUS here some time in the middle of next week. So I'll be sure to test my new DDR1066 ram to make sure that it is not defective and then retry the 2205 bios on the new RMA board...


----------



## princip

I dropped my 4200+ back in becuase I'm taking the Kuma back tomorrow to exchange it for another one. For some reason It will only post when the jumpers are on clear CMOS mode, has this happened to anybody else? It posts normally when I put the jumpers back to postion 1, but when I enter the bios to change the dates and set my ram voltages after saving, it doesn't post. Really strange


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
I dropped my 4200+ back in becuase I'm taking the Kuma back tomorrow to exchange it for another one. For some reason It will only post when the jumpers are on clear CMOS mode, has this happened to anybody else? It posts normally when I put the jumpers back to postion 1, but when I enter the bios to change the dates and set my ram voltages after saving, it doesn't post. Really strange

Here are my temps w/the x2 5400+ BE. This is during a OCCT 3.0.0 test.

Edit before any one says any thing about my GPU # 2 I know I got them backwards.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

What you might try doing is move a fan around in your case and aim it at different things until you see that the temp is dropping then you know what it is.


----------



## princip

I changed the battery on my motherboard and that seemed to do the trick


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


What you might try doing is move a fan around in your case and aim it at different things until you see that the temp is dropping then you know what it is.



Thank you, that is worthy of Rep+,

I had not thought about it even though that is elamentary my dear...









Thank you, I will have to try when I get some free time on my hands. Too bussy at the moment trying to get my 98 GT 4.8 going. NOTE I did not say but I almost did "5.0"

I got to get it going so that I can move my boat out of the garage and do my anual spring cleaning. Spray for bugs etc...

So My pc tweeking will have to hold off for a few...

N2G


----------



## sas_s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pswfps* 
another thing i just noticed since upgrading bios to 2101 and installing the 720be, bios shows option for running ddr2 1066 ram. Has anyone actually tried this?

it does not work..... Bsod


----------



## eclipseaudio4

did you try with only one stick in?


----------



## sas_s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
did you try with only one stick in?

4 STICK FOR 1Gb DDR2-8500


----------



## test tube

For the people running AM2+/AM3 chips and especially Phenom IIs:
What is the max FSB you can get? It makes a different to me since me and my friend will be trying to OC a 920 on the board.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sas_s*


4 STICK FOR 1Gb DDR2-8500










Sas_s, I'm not to sure if we're understanding you correctly. Have you tried a single stick of memory instead of populating all four DIMM slots? Did you make sure your "dram configuration" in the BIOS was set to AUTO? Perhaps a previous memory configuration or overclock is causing the BSODs.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## sas_s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Sas_s, I'm not to sure if we're understanding you correctly. Have you tried a single stick of memory instead of populating all four DIMM slots? Did you make sure your "dram configuration" in the BIOS was set to AUTO? Perhaps a previous memory configuration or overclock is causing the BSODs.

Let us know

Good luck

I apologise, but I badly know English and I use the program the translator.....
I have established 4 laths of memory DDR2-8500, having filled all slots, but the system began to be loaded only at options DDR 800 4-4-4-12-2T 2.2V


----------



## sas_s

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CODE]

[/CODE][/CODE]
I not absolutely have completely displayed the information, excuse.
I have established AM3 PHENOM 2 720 BE in M2N32 SLI DELUXE. Preliminary I have dumped options BIOS and have replaced 4*1Gb DDR2 - 800 on 4*1Gb DDR2 - 1066. I used BIOS 2101. At start OS there was error AMDdll, and I having loaded into a safe mode have removed AMD DUAL-CORE OPTIMIZATOR.
At reboot BIOS it was not loaded and has established DDR 800 instead of DDR 1066 in options BIOS


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sas_s*


I apologise, but I badly know English and I use the program the translator.....
I have established 4 laths of memory DDR2-8500, having filled all slots, but the system began to be loaded only at options DDR 800 4-4-4-12-2T 2.2V










That sounds like good settings, if your settings were automatic. Do you know how to test various settings for RAM? Hopefully, this message translates well.

Please let us know how fast you can set your RAM to run. Also, what language do you speak?

Feel free to send me a "PM" (personal message).

EDIT: I read your next message. You should try to use BIOS version 2001, I think. I heard that it is better, but I'm not sure.


----------



## sas_s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


That sounds like good settings, if your settings were automatic. Do you know how to test various settings for RAM? Hopefully, this message translates well.

Please let us know how fast you can set your RAM to run. Also, what language do you speak?

Feel free to send me a "PM" (personal message).


Exposed memory options manually. I use KINGSTON HYPER X KHX8500D2K2/2GN CL5 SLI-ready.
I am Russian...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sas_s*


Exposed memory options manually. I use KINGSTON HYPER X KHX8500D2K2/2GN CL5 SLI-ready.
I am Russian...










Sas_s, your memory calls for 5(CL)-5(tRCD)-5(tRP)-15(tRAS) @ 2.2 volts. These changes can be done under Advanced->CPU Configuration->Memory Setting. Try those sub-timings and let us know if it allows you to POST at DDR 1066 speeds.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Sas_s, your memory calls for 5(CL)-5(tRCD)-5(tRP)-15(tRAS) @ 2.2 volts. These changes can be done under Advanced->CPU Configuration->Memory Setting. Try those sub-timings and let us know if it allows you to POST at DDR 1066 speeds.

Good luck









Sas I totally concur w/thlnk3r on this. 4.4.4.12.2T are good tight timings for 4 sticks of ram while running DDR800 but DDR1066 requires looser timings. I think I was able to run 5.4.5.12.2T at DDR1066.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## Slink

With certain RAM, our mobo can push it as higher and higher (HTT means same as FSB), but with only-so-tight of timings... _My_ RAM can just keep getting faster (FSB) at DDR2-800 with 5-5-5-15 until my stupid CPU gives out. (BUT, I just got my brand new Kuma today!







I've yet to install it...) Concerning the RAM, I have to upgrade my BIOS to get more performance: I'm confident that my RAM would hold the same timings at 1066 (provided the mobo and new BIOS runs my RAM at 1066).

I haven't played around with timings on this RAM too much, but it can't seem to hold anything tighter than 5-5-5-15 at 940 MHz. :-/ ...
We shall see...


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


With certain RAM, our mobo can push it as higher and higher (HTT means same as FSB), but with only-so-tight of timings... _My_ RAM can just keep getting faster (FSB) at DDR2-800 with 5-5-5-15 until my stupid CPU gives out. (BUT, I just got my brand new Kuma today!







I've yet to install it...) Concerning the RAM, I have to upgrade my BIOS to get more performance: I'm confident that my RAM would hold the same timings at 1066 (provided the mobo and new BIOS runs my RAM at 1066).

I haven't played around with timings on this RAM too much, but it can't seem to hold anything tighter than 5-5-5-15 at 940 MHz. :-/ ...
We shall see...


that speed for those timings sounds about right.

Good Luck w/the Kuma,

N2G


----------



## sas_s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Sas_s, your memory calls for 5(CL)-5(tRCD)-5(tRP)-15(tRAS) @ 2.2 volts. These changes can be done under Advanced->CPU Configuration->Memory Setting. Try those sub-timings and let us know if it allows you to POST at DDR 1066 speeds.

Good luck










Unfortunately,at installation in BIOS ddr 1066 and timings in AVTO, BIOS it was not loaded


----------



## princip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


With certain RAM, our mobo can push it as higher and higher (HTT means same as FSB), but with only-so-tight of timings... _My_ RAM can just keep getting faster (FSB) at DDR2-800 with 5-5-5-15 until my stupid CPU gives out. (BUT, I just got my brand new Kuma today!







I've yet to install it...) Concerning the RAM, I have to upgrade my BIOS to get more performance: I'm confident that my RAM would hold the same timings at 1066 (provided the mobo and new BIOS runs my RAM at 1066).

I haven't played around with timings on this RAM too much, but it can't seem to hold anything tighter than 5-5-5-15 at 940 MHz. :-/ ...
We shall see...


Looking forward to seeing your results with the Kuma, slink.
Good luck


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sas_s*


Unfortunately,at installation in BIOS ddr 1066 and timings in AVTO, BIOS it was not loaded










Sas_s, just to clarify...you went ahead and attempted to use the factory 5-5-5-15 sub-timings and they did not work? Did you make sure to set your memory voltage to 2.2volts?

Good luck


----------



## sas_s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Sas_s, just to clarify...you went ahead and attempted to use the factory 5-5-5-15 sub-timings and they did not work? Did you make sure to set your memory voltage to 2.2volts?

Good luck


At any options of voltage and timings memories, at installation DDR1066 BIOS it is not loaded, only DDR 800


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sas_s*


At any options of voltage and timings memories, at installation DDR1066 BIOS it is not loaded, only DDR 800










Sas_s, arg well that is frustrating.

Question for the M2N club, has anyone had success with running their memory at DDR2 1066 speeds?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Sas_s, arg well that is frustrating.

Question for the M2N club, has anyone had success with running their memory at DDR2 1066 speeds?


I was able to set my ram to ddr1066 and see it in the os w/cpuz and Everest ultimate Ver's 4.6 & 5.0 but the effective bandwidth was not as one would expect. So I found myself running it at ddr800 overclocking the sys bus and running tighter timings to increase the ram and system bandwidth.


----------



## Tsunami Dream

I have been reading this thread for a week or so comtemplating my Phenom II 940 purchase to throw into this old Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe WiFi and I am glad I did. Thanks for sharing your experiences.

I bought it from Newegg for $190 about two weeks ago and am very happy.

Today I overclocked it to 3.5Ghz @ 1.36v stable w/272 FSB 2-5-5-5-15-22 @ 2.1v. Temps are 94-120 degrees idle to full load running Prime95.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=538325

What is the fastest stable FSB & HT Link speed most of you have encountered?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tsunami Dream* 
I have been reading this thread for a week or so comtemplating my Phenom II 940 purchase to throw into this old Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe WiFi and I am glad I did. Thanks for sharing your experiences.

I bought it from Newegg for $190 about two weeks ago and am very happy.

Today I overclocked it to 3.5Ghz @ 1.36v stable w/272 FSB 2-5-5-5-15-22 @ 2.1v. Temps are 94-120 degrees idle to full load running Prime95.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=538325

What is the fastest stable FSB & HT Link speed most of you have encountered?

Good Job,







Welcome to OCN, Would you like to join?

The max front side bus on this mobo will vary from one computer to the next. With so many variables it is so hard to determine what your max will be w/o giving your system a full run down in determining it's limits by following the golden rule of overclocking. Decrease your cpu multi and your ram spd and then start ramping up your FSB to see where is peeters out. You may be able to achieve 285 - 320 if your very lucky. Just remember to keep an eye on your mobo temps. The engineres that designed the bios did not impliments the vrm and south bridge temps so you have to get pretty creative and come up w/a solution for watching those temps when you stress the fsb on the mobo.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## Tsunami Dream

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Good Job,







Welcome to OCN, Would you like to join?

The max front side bus on this mobo will vary from one computer to the next. With so many variables it is so hard to determine what your max will be w/o giving your system a full run down in determining it's limits by following the golden rule of overclocking. Decrease your cpu multi and your ram spd and then start ramping up your FSB to see where is peeters out. You may be able to achieve 285 - 320 if your very lucky. Just remember to keep an eye on your mobo temps. The engineres that designed the bios did not impliments the vrm and south bridge temps so you have to get pretty creative and come up w/a solution for watching those temps when you stress the fsb on the mobo.

Good Luck,

N2G



Yeah, I'm in. Sign me up!

I had the FSB up to 280 and got a machine fault while running Prime95. That was with a 4x multiplier & DDR800 setting. Rebooted into bios and changed to a 3x multiplier & DDR667 setting and CPUZ reported a 200 FSB & roughly a 800 HT even though the bios was set to 280 FSB.









I gave up for now since the current settings I posted in my original post are very stable so far.

I may fool with it some more tomorrow.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsunami Dream*


Yeah, I'm in. Sign me up!

I had the FSB up to 280 and got a machine fault while running Prime95. That was with a 4x multiplier & DDR800 setting. Rebooted into bios and changed to a 3x multiplier & DDR667 setting and CPUZ reported a 200 FSB & roughly a 800 HT even though the bios was set to 280 FSB.









I gave up for now since the current settings I posted in my original post are very stable so far.

I may fool with it some more tomorrow.










OK I will add you to the roster later, I have to go to Pep Boys here in a minute to get a fuel line seperator for my 98 GT. I have to pull the tank to check the pump.









Any one who would like to be a member all you have to do is ask. I'm supprised no body ask's to be added to the club.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsunami Dream*


Rebooted into bios and changed to a 3x multiplier & DDR667 setting and CPUZ reported a 200 FSB & roughly a 800 HT even though the bios was set to 280 FSB.










Tsunami Dream, double check again in your BIOS and make sure you saved your HTT (reference clock) at 280Mhz. Some BIOS's require a "F10 to Save". If the overclock was not stable then that may be another reason why it didn't save.

Let us know and welcome to OCN!

Good luck


----------



## Slink

Welcome in, Tsunami.









Okay! I got meh new Kuma 7750. I got some new _Shin Etsu_ thermal interface compound. Now I has to do that BIOS update... :-/ Gonna do it from Windows. LoL, "DON'T CRASH, WINDOWS!" That way, if teh flash gets borked, I can try again without reboot. <3


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Welcome in, Tsunami.









Okay! I got meh new Kuma 7750. I got some new _Shin Etsu_ thermal interface compound. Now I has to do that BIOS update... :-/ Gonna do it from Windows. LoL, "DON'T CRASH, WINDOWS!" That way, if teh flash gets borked, I can try again without reboot. <3



It's pretty easy slink. May I suggest saving your current bios to your desktop or a location you can easily remember...

Good Luck,

N2G

EDIT: Please give our newest member " Tsunami Dream " a warm welcome. Thank you.


----------



## princip

Slink, what are your temps,
I took my Kuma back for another one becuase the temps were crazy high at stock, this new one is the same, with 1.2 v and 13.5 x 200 orthos full load reaches 70!! I have a zalman after cooler fan so I think thats really a bit high.
welcom tsunami


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


Slink, what are your temps,
I took my Kuma back for another one becuase the temps were crazy high at stock, this new one is the same, with 1.2 v and 13.5 x 200 orthos full load reaches 70!! I have a zalman after cooler fan so I think thats really a bit high.
welcom tsunami


Haven't installed it yet. Going to today. I'll get back to you. High temps might suggest the need to drop voltage. The Kuma cores supposedly perform well with a low vcore setting.


----------



## princip

yeah for stock I can run it at under 1.1 vs but as soon as you OC you need to bring it up really.
I'm wondering whether the m2n32 and 7750 combo creates a temp reading error, becuase according to my last orthos run, this chip reached 86 c 
The guy on the phone at AMD said these chips switch off as soon as they hit 75

Also - even at really low voltage the temp idle in the bios is only 1 or 2 degrees cooler than at high voltages.
i look forward to seeing your results


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
I'm wondering whether the m2n32 and 7750 combo creates a temp reading error

Princip, were you getting these weird temperature issues with your previous processor?

Good luck


----------



## princip

4200+ was fine really, I never went above 50ish


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
4200+ was fine really, I never went above 50ish

Princip, have you tried remounting the cooler with fresh TIM (thermal interface material)? Perhaps your cooler is entirely mounted correctly.

Good luck


----------



## princip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Princip, have you tried remounting the cooler with fresh TIM (thermal interface material)? Perhaps your cooler is entirely mounted correctly.

Good luck

Maybe 20 times now. I've got thermal remover and some OCZ which I'm sure 100% i'm applying proper. I've tried stock cooler too to make sure
This is the second 7750 Kuma i've had now, I took the last one back becuase it was far too hot too. Amd site says max temps are 73.
Over in the 7750 forum most people are reporting much better temps than I've got. There is one guy with an m2n and he doesn't have the same problems I do. Over the weekend i'm going to take the mobo out and set it out outside of case to see if that does anything. I doubt it will though.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


Maybe 20 times now. I've got thermal remover and some OCZ which I'm sure 100% i'm applying proper. I've tried stock cooler too to make sure 
This is the second 7750 Kuma i've had now, I took the last one back becuase it was far too hot too. Amd site says max temps are 73. 
Over in the 7750 forum most people are reporting much better temps than I've got. There is one guy with an m2n and he doesn't have the same problems I do. Over the weekend i'm going to take the mobo out and set it out outside of case to see if that does anything. I doubt it will though.


Just be very carefull in doing so. Make sure you use anti static precausions and so on. I'm sure your a pro at it by now just making sure you don't forget. If it's cold where you are then you are more likly to have static discharge, especially in a carpeted working environment.

Did you ever get your fan speed to your HSF back up to normal full rpm range?

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
Maybe 20 times now. I've got thermal remover and some OCZ which I'm sure 100% i'm applying proper. I've tried stock cooler too to make sure
This is the second 7750 Kuma i've had now, I took the last one back becuase it was far too hot too. Amd site says max temps are 73.
Over in the 7750 forum most people are reporting much better temps than I've got. There is one guy with an m2n and he doesn't have the same problems I do. Over the weekend i'm going to take the mobo out and set it out outside of case to see if that does anything. I doubt it will though.

Princip, if this is your second Kuma and you're getting the same temperature results then perhaps either the cooler is not sufficient or there is some type of airflow issues going in your case. Since you already tested the stock cooler then I'm leaning more towards airflow issues. All though I can't believe 86C being the real full load temperature









Good luck

Good luck


----------



## Slink

I can't even POST with the new chip. Might be DOA. I've flashed flawlessly to BIOS revision 2001. Boots fine with the old chip.

What do you think? Should I try another BIOS or just start an RMA at the 'Egg? (I don't have another system in which to test the chip.)









Also, PC Probe sux, and it doesn't even work with the new BIOS version. What software should I try for temperature monitoring? Thx!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


I can't even POST with the new chip. Might be DOA. I've flashed flawlessly to BIOS revision 2001. Boots fine with the old chip.

What do you think? Should I try another BIOS or just start an RMA at the 'Egg? (I don't have another system in which to test the chip.)









Also, PC Probe sux, and it doesn't even work with the new BIOS version. What software should I try for temperature monitoring? Thx!


Slink, hard to say since you don't have another motherboard to test with. The previous processor works fine and you updated to the correct BIOS so I would say go ahead and RMA it. You don't happen to have a friend locally that has a compatible motherboard to test with?

Good luck


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Slink, hard to say since you don't have another motherboard to test with. The previous processor works fine and you updated to the correct BIOS so I would say go ahead and RMA it. You don't happen to have a friend locally that has a compatible motherboard to test with?

Good luck

Working on that one. ^_^ I guess I'd better just RMA.








Has anyone tried the 2001 BIOS with the Kuma core?


----------



## princip

Try taking your cmos battery out and try resetting the cpu


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


Try taking your cmos battery out and try resetting the cpu


You mean "re-seating" the CPU? Because I just can't see the ZIF socket not working every time.







Tho I haven't tried resetting the CMOS by way of removing the battery. What's the point of doing that in _this _case? Doesn't that only clear the CMOS? I s'pose it's worth a shot, but I srsly doubt it will help in _this _instance, tho would certainly prove useful in others...

I'm gonna make Newegg EAT the RMA cost!







Plz, Newegg! Plz!


----------



## princip

I don't know what they do exactly but they have both worked in the past,
which bios are you on?
I've used the latest one and the one before that and they both worked.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


I don't know what they do exactly but they have both worked in the past,
which bios are you on?
I've used the latest one and the one before that and they both worked.


I have 2001. You said u used both 2001 and 22?? with the Kuma?
Which seemed to work better?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
You mean "re-seating" the CPU? Because I just can't see the ZIF socket not working every time.







Tho I haven't tried resetting the CMOS by way of removing the battery. What's the point of doing that in _this_ case? Doesn't that only clear the CMOS? I s'pose it's worth a shot, but I srsly doubt it will help in _this_ instance, tho would certainly prove useful in others...

I'm gonna make Newegg EAT the RMA cost!







Plz, Newegg! Plz!

Slink, re-seating a processor can sometimes resolve this issue. If the processor was not installed properly then this procedure may prove useful. It's always worth a shot. In regards to clearing the CMOS, it may also help to try this. There may have been some previous settings in the BIOS that might of been preventing the machine from posting with the new processor. Maybe an overclock or the HTT multiplier being too high...who knows. It's always wise to clear the CMOS when installing a new processor and/or memory.

Good luck and get that RMA going!


----------



## princip

Slink, I have not really noticed any differences.
The 2101 layout is a little different and seems to have a few more options but I have not really messed with them yet. Probably never well either.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


I have 2001. You said u used both 2001 and 22?? with the Kuma?
Which seemed to work better?


If you choose to clear CMOS by removing the battery, then your gonna want to hold the power putton on the chassis down for about 30 seconds to completely clear the caps and CMOS.

Additionally if you are not able to get the cpu working in the mobo you can try the reset trick. After you power the machine on and you don't post hit the reset button. If that does not work then try to hold the F1 Key down and push the reset button again. Once your system posts let go of the F1 button. Then push the Del key and go into bios and make your changes very fast.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## Slink

LoL okay. I reset the BIOS to defaults before installing the new CPU. I'll try the trix when I get home. Thanks, homies. <3


----------



## princip

Does increasing the FSB or multi without increasing the Voltage increase the temperature of a chip.

N2G No my new Fanmate controller did not increase the speed of my zalman to the advertised 2600 RPM. It stays at 2410, I HAVE seen it hit 2500 before for a couple of seconds so I know it can spin that fast I just don't know how to make it stay there.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


Does increasing the FSB or multi without increasing the Voltage increase the temperature of a chip.


Yes it does but far less.

OT: we should get an M2N32 folding team going. With the cards we have we could do well.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


Does increasing the FSB or multi without increasing the Voltage increase the temperature of a chip.

N2G No my new Fanmate controller did not increase the speed of my zalman to the advertised 2600 RPM. It stays at 2410, I HAVE seen it hit 2500 before for a couple of seconds so I know it can spin that fast I just don't know how to make it stay there.










Have you tried using speedfan? Here is a link for a handy little usb tool


----------



## pubsquash

Hey guys,

Just got myself a phenom 2 940 for the m2n32sli, used the stock cooler with some arctic silver 5. Had some issues getting it to boot, but after taking some ram out, clearing cmos it posted!









Straight away took it for a spin in Sup Com Forged Alliance, chose 25km map and 6 players... what can i say the game went smooth as! A big improvement from the 4600 x2. At the peak of the game it was consuming 1.3gb out of 2gb and about 30-40% cpu.

I did notice quite a bit more heat coming off the south + north bridge chips!

After i turned the comp off, and tried to turn it back on, it wouldnt post again... hmmm anyone experience this? I havent tried to clear the cmos again.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pubsquash*


Hey guys,

Just got myself a phenom 2 940 for the m2n32sli, used the stock cooler with some arctic silver 5. Had some issues getting it to boot, but after taking some ram out, clearing cmos it posted!









Straight away took it for a spin in Sup Com Forged Alliance, chose 25km map and 6 players... what can i say the game went smooth as! A big improvement from the 4600 x2. At the peak of the game it was consuming 1.3gb out of 2gb and about 30-40% cpu.

I did notice quite a bit more heat coming off the south + north bridge chips!

After i turned the comp off, and tried to turn it back on, it wouldnt post again... hmmm anyone experience this? I havent tried to clear the cmos again.


Try to push the resest button after you power it on. That usually does the trick.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


N2G No my new Fanmate controller did not increase the speed of my zalman to the advertised 2600 RPM. It stays at 2410, I HAVE seen it hit 2500 before for a couple of seconds so I know it can spin that fast I just don't know how to make it stay there.










Princip, it might simply just be the fan itself that is lacking in speed. Have you thought about picking up a new fan? You would have the option of choosing a different fan that may actually perform better than the Zalman one. Fans sometimes don't exactly run at the rated advertised speed. A 200rpm different is negligible and you may not even notice it.

Good luck buddy


----------



## Slink

I am humbled by the help I've received here. Thanks to Princip, N2Gaming, and thlnk3r, I have my Kuma running--no need for RMA.

However, I can't seem to boot into WinXP Pro 32 (my only OS) without BSOD after login... except for in safe mode. Running in safe mode, ATM. Gonna try running in diagnostic startup with MSCONFIG.

DID YOU GUYS KNOW THIS CPU HAS A 25x MULTIPLIER??!?!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
I am humbled by the help I've received here. Thanks to Princip, N2Gaming, and thlnk3r, I have my Kuma running--no need for RMA.

However, I can't seem to boot into WinXP Pro 32 (my only OS) without BSOD after login... except for in safe mode. Running in safe mode, ATM. Gonna try running in diagnostic startup with MSCONFIG.

DID YOU GUYS KNOW THIS CPU HAS A 25x MULTIPLIER??!?!











Glad to hear you got it going. share w/us what it was that you did to get it going. Others may want to take notes.

N2G


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 

DID YOU GUYS KNOW THIS CPU HAS A 25x MULTIPLIER??!?!

Waaaa 25*200=5Ghz how, what, *please* explain. 100*25=2.5 ????? But my bios ony goes down to 200?????


----------



## TheFoister

Hey guys,

I just read an interesting article about the optimum overclock for Ph2 940 BE.

Have a look.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...lock,2267.html


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*











Glad to hear you got it going. share w/us what it was that you did to get it going. Others may want to take notes.

N2G


First, I re-seated the BIOS. Then I cleared the CMOS by disconnecting power, removing the battery and holding the power button. Then I was getting a BSOD after logging in to Windows. I had a hunch, and so far, I was right on! I had to uninstall the AMD "Dual Core Optimizer".

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Waaaa 25*200=5Ghz how, what, *please* explain. 100*25=2.5 ????? But my bios ony goes down to 200?????


200 is min HTT. 200*25 = 5 GHz is correct. Not gonna happen.







Currently running at 13.5x200=2.7.


----------



## Tsunami Dream

Interesting article TheFoister.

So I wonder which CPU core voltage reading/setting is acurate? I have to set my motherboard to 1.325 for CPUZ to display 1.36 volts. If I set my bios to 1.35 CPUZ displays even higher. If the motherboard is accurate then I am actually undervolting my CPU and still achieving 3.45 Ghz with a 3 Ghz chip.

Does anyone know the answer?







I dont want to fry my CPU if CPUZ is accurate.


----------



## pubsquash

Still having issues with when i power down the comp, it doesnt want to post unless i clear cmos. any tips, config.. ?

Cheers


----------



## princip

So Slink, your temps are as high as mine then?
Right now I'm at Stock that is 200x13.5 with 1.2 v's at idle its about 45ish and at full load i'm hitting 68!! not really much room to OC, ,most guys over at the 7750 forum have temps around 50 Oc @3.2 full load!
do you think its our board?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
First, I re-seated the BIOS. Then I cleared the CMOS by disconnecting power, removing the battery and holding the power button. Then I was getting a BSOD after logging in to Windows. I had a hunch, and so far, I was right on! I had to uninstall the AMD "Dual Core Optimizer".

Slink, great job on troubleshooting this issue. +1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tsunami Dream* 
So I wonder which CPU core voltage reading/setting is acurate? I have to set my motherboard to 1.325 for CPUZ to display 1.36 volts. If I set my bios to 1.35 CPUZ displays even higher. If the motherboard is accurate then I am actually undervolting my CPU and still achieving 3.45 Ghz with a 3 Ghz chip.

Does anyone know the answer?







I dont want to fry my CPU if CPUZ is accurate.









Tsunami Dream, this is a normal occurrence on some motherboards. This happened all the time on my DFI SLI-DR. Have you tried HWMonitor and if so does it display the same voltage readings as CPU-Z?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
So Slink, your temps are as high as mine then?
Right now I'm at Stock that is 200x13.5 with 1.2 v's at idle its about 45ish and at full load i'm hitting 68!! not really much room to OC, ,most guys over at the 7750 forum have temps around 50 Oc @3.2 full load!
do you think its our board?

Princip, it's a possibility that your Zalman cooler may not be sufficient enough for a quad core processor. You shouldn't be getting 45C idle at 1.2volts. That is jut too high in my opinion. Either the cooler is not doing it's job or there is a mounting issue. I think I asked you this already but is the base of the cooler in good shape?

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pubsquash* 
Still having issues with when i power down the comp, it doesnt want to post unless i clear cmos. any tips, config.. ?

Cheers

Welcome to OCN.

Please start by reading this and clicking on me. Then click on the blue text in the opening post that says System Information. Once you fill in all your system info as mush as possible. Mobo/cpu/ram timings voltages spd's etc then we will all be able understand a little more about your problem and what you may need to try to resolve your issue.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## princip

I took photo's of the base but as N2G will verify, our fans are super shiny and so its really hard to take a good photo of it.
I'm pretty certain that my cooler is up to the job of keeping this thing below 40, after all some people are reporting that with just their stock cooler.
The zalman http://www.nvnews.net/articles/gpu_w...n_cnps9500.jpg
is supposed to be a pretty good cooler. I think slink has the same heat issues I do too. Am I right slink?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pubsquash* 
Still having issues with when i power down the comp, it doesnt want to post unless i clear cmos. any tips, config.. ?

Pubsquash, this can sometimes happen when the system has been running under an "unstable overclock". Have you attempted to test with a different CMOS battery? Issues like this can sometimes occur when the CR2032 battery is low on voltage.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
I took photo's of the base but as N2G will verify, our fans are super shiny and so its really hard to take a good photo of it.
I'm pretty certain that my cooler is up to the job of keeping this thing below 40, after all some people are reporting that with just their stock cooler.
The zalman http://www.nvnews.net/articles/gpu_w...n_cnps9500.jpg
is supposed to be a pretty good cooler. I think slink has the same heat issues I do too. Am I right slink?

Princip, in that case then perhaps it could be a faulty sensor reading







. A full load temp of 68C does seem abnormally high...almost not even possible. What kind of stress tests did you run to get your full load temps? Have you experienced any crashes/lockups?

Good luck


----------



## princip

thlnkr thats what I'm wondering, this chip has hit over 80 C in one test I ran and it didn't crash.
I have experienced lockups but I think thats due to lower voltages

How can I check if I have faulty sensor?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


thlnkr thats what I'm wondering, this chip has hit over 80 C in one test I ran and it didn't crash. 
I have experienced lockups but I think thats due to lower voltages

How can I check if I have faulty sensor?


Princip, I'm almost thinking the same thing. I don't see how a processor can handle a sustained 80C during a full load test. How long did that stress test actually last for?

I don't think there's really any way to determine if the sensor is truly at fault. One way you can test is to throw in your old processor and check the temperatures with that to see if they are average ect. Maybe your chipset has difficulties reading your Kuma? It's really hard to say.

If anyone else can chime in about this that would be great









Good luck


----------



## princip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Princip, I'm almost thinking the same thing. I don't see how a processor can handle a sustained 80C during a full load test. How long did that stress test actually last for?

I don't think there's really any way to determine if the sensor is truly at fault. One way you can test is to throw in your old processor and check the temperatures with that to see if they are average ect. Maybe your chipset has difficulties reading your Kuma? It's really hard to say.

If anyone else can chime in about this that would be great









Good luck


The test ran for a while, i'm pretty sure it would have ran indefinatley if I'd have let it. Obviously after 10/15 mins I turned it off scared


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Princip, I'm almost thinking the same thing. I don't see how a processor can handle a sustained 80C during a full load test. How long did that stress test actually last for?

I don't think there's really any way to determine if the sensor is truly at fault. One way you can test is to throw in your old processor and check the temperatures with that to see if they are average ect. Maybe your chipset has difficulties reading your Kuma? It's really hard to say.

If anyone else can chime in about this that would be great









Good luck


I may be a little suspiciouse of the software used to read the temps. Then again those Kuma's are degraded X4's with defective cores turned off so I would not put it past the sensor being fubared...


----------



## princip

yeah, but most peeps on the 7750 forum have had NO problems, then again they mostly have newer boards


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


So Slink, your temps are as high as mine then?
Right now I'm at Stock that is 200x13.5 with 1.2 v's at idle its about 45ish and at full load i'm hitting 68!! not really much room to OC, ,most guys over at the 7750 forum have temps around 50 Oc @3.2 full load!
do you think its our board?


Good question. Yes, I do. First of all, I am typing this as I have the CPU voltage set at 1.1625v at stock speed settings (2.7 GHz), with my CPU fan cranked. The current temp reading from Everest is ~44*C idle. It actually seemed to boot fine even lower (at 1.5v) but I didn't want to push it there yet, because it failed at 2 steps lower (1.375v). However, our mobo over-volts the CPU by some strange amount (currently running at 1.184v instead of 1.625). My utmost recommendation is that you test to see how low you can set the voltage while keeping the system stable. Any unnecessary over-volting = extra heat.


----------



## pubsquash

Also to note is every time i clear cmos i get the CMOS error checksum show up, if i push f1 i can boot ok, been running prime95 now for over 4 hrs and all looks good cpu temp around 70 C.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pubsquash* 
Also to note is every time i clear cmos i get the CMOS error checksum show up, if i push f1 i can boot ok, been running prime95 now for over 4 hrs and all looks good cpu temp around 70 C.

Pubsquash, sounds like your machine isn't happy with the factory default settings in the BIOS. I recommend going into the BIOS and manually making changes so that your memory matches up correctly (sub-timings, voltage ect) and your processor settings (multiplier, HTT ect). Take as many things off of AUTO as you can.

Have you tried testing with a different CMOS battery as mentioned in my previous post?

Good luck


----------



## pubsquash

yep tried a different battery still no go. I reverted back to 2001, and all good now boots fine,

Thanks guys for you help


----------



## N2Gaming

Try to flash to the 2205 again. Sometimes it taks a couple of tries.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## test tube

Installed the 920 on the M2N32-SLI and it works perfectly from the first boot. Installed the new BIOS and now the processor is recognized. Cranked the FSB to 240mhz, dropped the HT to 4x, dropped the memory to 667mhz (so it runs at the stock 800mhz), left the multi at 14, raised the voltage to 1.375v for a final clock speed of 3360mhz. Stable as a rock with a Scythe Mugen 2, temps peaking at 52C. In Vista 64-bit all 8GB from 4 sticks of RAM are recognized.

The only problem is that it's only recognizing one of the two 9800GTX+ for SLI. Do you have to install an 590 driver or something for them to work? Only one 9800GTX+ shows up in the device manager (although the LEDs are on for both cards).


----------



## test tube

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pubsquash*


Also to note is every time i clear cmos i get the CMOS error checksum show up, if i push f1 i can boot ok, been running prime95 now for over 4 hrs and all looks good cpu temp around 70 C.


That temp is way too high, the temperature max for a 940 is 62C.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


Installed the 920 on the M2N32-SLI and it works perfectly from the first boot. Installed the new BIOS and now the processor is recognized. Cranked the FSB to 240mhz, dropped the HT to 4x, dropped the memory to 667mhz (so it runs at the stock 800mhz), left the multi at 14, raised the voltage to 1.375v for a final clock speed of 3360mhz. Stable as a rock with a Scythe Mugen 2, temps peaking at 52C. In Vista 64-bit all 8GB from 4 sticks of RAM are recognized.

The only problem is that it's only recognizing one of the two 9800GTX+ for SLI. Do you have to install an 590 driver or something for them to work? Only one 9800GTX+ shows up in the device manager (although the LEDs are on for both cards).


Are you trying to run 2 x 9800GTX cards or are you trying to sli a single GTX card???


----------



## test tube

2x 9800GTX+ cards (on a 750w Corsair PSU). The second one is not recognized in Windows. Do you have to install the nForce 590 chipset drivers first to be able to have Windows find the second one?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
2x 9800GTX+ cards (on a 750w Corsair PSU). The second one is not recognized in Windows. Do you have to install the nForce 590 chipset drivers first to be able to have Windows find the second one?

you may have sli disabled in the bios. Let me look at it now so I can see if I can find it for you. As far as drivers you could always do a scran for new hardware from w/in the control panel hardware monitor to see if it detects the second card thus requiring the driver but I think if the cards are identical then you should be fine w/just one driver. Have you tried to enable sli in the nvidia controll panel or do you not even have that option there?

B R B

N2G


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey test tube, another thing you may want to try is to remove the primary video card and see if the computer will boot w/the secondary card. This will tell you if the card is getting enough power from your power supply and also if the card is any good. Last thing you may want to try "well the last option I can think of atm for I have never had the luxory of even having 1x 9800GTX" is to remove the drivers and try reboot and reinstall the drivers. I think when you sli you will be running 4 x gpu's and that may be a problem on this board. I mean the board is designed w/PCIe 1.0 and I don't recall any quad core gpu sli systems under PCIe 1.0 but I am always ready to receive my smack down of corrections.

Good Luck,

N2G

EDIT: I forgot to mention the other bennefit of running the second card by it self in the secondary slot is to rule out the mobo from being defective.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Has anyone here tried the 940 in this board?


----------



## Slink

Update on the Kuma: it just doesn't want run stable with the multiplier any higher than 16x without disgusting amounts of voltage.







Runs fairly cool at (~1.2125v) 16x*200 = ~3.2 (~42*C idle) but it's not quite stable.

Ram is currently set to 400 so as not to bottleneck... gonna see how far I can push the CPU. The goal is not to use the multiplier so much, but also to increase the FSB so that the hypertransfer speed increases!

It WOULD be cool if I could get the multiplier to run at 25x!!







/update


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey test tube, another thing you may want to try is to remove the primary video card and see if the computer will boot w/the secondary card. This will tell you if the card is getting enough power from your power supply and also if the card is any good. Last thing you may want to try "well the last option I can think of atm for I have never had the luxory of even having 1x 9800GTX" is to remove the drivers and try reboot and reinstall the drivers. I think when you sli you will be running 4 x gpu's and that may be a problem on this board. I mean the board is designed w/PCIe 1.0 and I don't recall any quad core gpu sli systems under PCIe 1.0 but I am always ready to receive my smack down of corrections.

Good Luck,

N2G

EDIT: I forgot to mention the other bennefit of running the second card by it self in the secondary slot is to rule out the mobo from being defective.

Tried both cards in the first slot,
they work fine there.

Tried both cards in the second slot,
nothing.

I'm kind of wondering if the motherboard is defective at this point, which sucks because it's a replacement from the RMA I just sent in.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
Tried both cards in the first slot,
they work fine there.

Tried both cards in the second slot,
nothing.

I'm kind of wondering if the motherboard is defective at this point, which sucks because it's a replacement from the RMA I just sent in.









Yeah that kind of sounds like your south bridge may be a little fubared. Does all your other slots work pciex4, pciex1 and regular pci slots? I would get back to asus on that one. They can overlook things like this from time to time. It should not happen but it does.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
Tried both cards in the first slot,
they work fine there.

Tried both cards in the second slot,
nothing.

I'm kind of wondering if the motherboard is defective at this point, which sucks because it's a replacement from the RMA I just sent in.









did you change the primary video to the second slot in bios?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
did you change the primary video to the second slot in bios?

That would be a pretty nice feature if available on our board but we only have the option to change the primary display adaptor from PCIe to PCI.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

hmmm i must check but i thought I had that. BRB

Ok I've got it under advanced > onboard device config > Primary Display > three choices PCI, PCI ex 1, PCI ex 2.
Is this not so on your boards???

BIOS 2001 BTW


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
hmmm i must check but i thought I had that. BRB

Ok I've got it under advanced > onboard device config > Primary Display > three choices PCI, PCI ex 1, PCI ex 2.
Is this not so on your boards???

BIOS 2001 BTW

It may very well be an option that I don't have on the 2101 bios. I do remember seing options like that but can't remember what mobo it was on









BTW those options I listed earlier were the options from the exact same place you are looking at w/your mobo.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

interesting... BTW do you know if anyone here has tried a PII 940 in these boards?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


interesting... BTW do you know if anyone here has tried a PII 940 in these boards?


Sorry I did not answer that question and it's like your third time asking. I have not and I do not know if any one else has. Are you able to run a Phenom x4 9950 BE 125W version from the CPU specs that ASUS claims to support for your WS Pro board?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Highest it shows is the X4 9750 125w


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Highest it shows is the X4 9750 125w


Look into the Hyper transport link speed of the 9750 and compare it to the 9950. If they are the same then I would think you could prolly run it. Also see if you have the option in your bios to change the NB CPU Frequency Voltage and Frequency. I don't think you will. If not you could always sell it and follow me to run a foxcon Destroyer.







I have a itchy palm and a trigger finger ready to pull the trigger at the egg for several new items for My Black N Blue Project.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

9950 is 140w and 2.0ghz HT while the 9750 is 125w and 1.8 ghz as for the bios options I know I have the option to change the NB voltage as for the frequ I know I can change multis. http://www.overclock.net/attachments...b-dscf0001.jpg for voltages and on another page I have multis for cpu-nb and nb-sb both HT. Sorry about the pic but my batries died in my cam and had to grab these from an earlier post


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


9950 is 140w and 2.0ghz HT while the 9750 is 125w and 1.8 ghz as for the bios options I know I have the option to change the NB voltage as for the frequ I know I can change multis. http://www.overclock.net/attachments...b-dscf0001.jpg for voltages and on another page I have multis for cpu-nb and nb-sb both HT. Sorry about the pic but my batries died in my cam and had to grab these from an earlier post


Here take a look at this. I'm not trying to convince any one here to buy one of these but trying to prove a point. The 9950 came in two flavors. 140w & 125w both BE's

http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...&id=447&id=449

Also take note of the system bus spd. ranging from 3600 to 4000 and our mobo system bus is max at 2000 @ stock spd's.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Yeah but check out the 9950 vs the 940 45nm and 6144 L3 vs 65nm and 2048 L3. i also have my current chip on there as well. http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...6&id=447&id=40


----------



## N2Gaming

Now compare the Phenom II specks against the Phenom specks.

http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...&id=509&id=510

Very similar. This should give you some indication of weather or not you can run the cpu.

N2G

Edit: So you would have to have a 1800Mhz front side bus to run the chip effectively... I will give it one more shot when I get my m2n32slideluxe back from RMA but I'm not gonna hold my breath. These boards just get to hot for my preference running the Ph II x4 940 BE. So I'm serarching for a mobo w/a 780a chipset and I think I'm gonna go w/the FoxConn Destroyer. 3 year warranty. I would go w/an asus, well I still may but I'm willing to try something different this time. Besides the all solid caps sounds pretty good on the Destroyer.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

looks like the 910 has everything I would want.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


looks like the 910 has everything I would want.


Too bad it's an AM3 chip







Look at the details tab above the chip


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Yeah but you can run an am3 in an am2 board just not an am2 chip or am2+ in an am3 board. The AM3 is just missing 2 pins.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Yeah but you can run an am3 in an am2 board just not an am2 chip or am2+ in an am3 board. The AM3 is just missing 2 pins.



Well good luck if your feeling Pioneerish. I wish you all the luck w/it. No that is not a crack at Pioneerisloud. It was a statement about eclipse being a pioneer by using the am3 on his mobo.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well I looked around and found that I was misstaken only the AM2+ boards will run the AM3 cpu's. So it looks like untill I am ready to do a full upgrade I will have to wait. 
on another note:
I think I may bring my chiller upstairs tho to do some suicide runs tho to see what my 5000+ will do.
Results within the week.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Well I looked around and found that I was misstaken only the AM2+ boards will run the AM3 cpu's. So it looks like untill I am ready to do a full upgrade I will have to wait. 
on another note:
I think I may bring my chiller upstairs tho to do some suicide runs tho to see what my 5000+ will do.
Results within the week.


That's what I thought.

Anyway, if you aren't ready to make a big leap forward but still want to upgrade, allow me to recommend the Kuma, or one o' them 3-cores... Kuma's only $65 @ newegg.


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya folks.

I just found this over at Tom's HW. It's about the 940BE and PhenomII's. I haven't had a chance to view much of it but them's that want to know can look it over.

Optimizing Your Phenom II Overclock For Efficiency Chasing Down The Perfect Clock Speed For AMD's Phenom II X4

Edit: Sorry, my ram is fubar'd. Hello and Good Morning to you all. I've been watching my Gmail where I get notices sent to, so I have been reading what everyone has to say or ask. But life has been getting me down again. But so far this week has been good.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


That's what I thought.

Anyway, if you aren't ready to make a big leap forward but still want to upgrade, allow me to recommend the Kuma, or one o' them 3-cores... Kuma's only $65 @ newegg.


Yeah that kuma is mighty tempting but I'm still not sure.

Looks like amd is taking a page from nvidia's playbook, confuse the hell out of us.

source: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ck,2267-2.html


----------



## Nelson2011

Will this board take PHII's?


----------



## test tube

Most of the time, yes.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


Most of the time, yes.


Hey test tube, How do you like your ASRock mobo? Does it run the Phenom II X4 940 BE pretty good? What is the most you are able to get out of the chip before stability becomes an issue? How does it compare to the M2N32 SLI Deluxe mobo with the x4 940 chip?

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## eclipseaudio4

well I just had to let you guys know that kids are a PITA. let me explain I am right now on a 366mhz socket A celeron because while updating vista on my sig rig oneof thelittle buggers accidently hit reset. Now this would have not been so bad except that apperently it was upgrading critical system files and I now have to reinstall. O yeah I forgot to mention I lost the key.... O well installing xp home







now so that I can get back up and get this crap fixed.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


System: dam kids(


Too funny for real.







: laughings: laughings

Don't worry eclipse, I am not laughing at you but your "new" system name.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

well got my main system back up on XP now to fix the issues. Maybe by wed I will be fully funtional again(i hope) As for the system name I thought it was fitting. I cant belive that thing still runs.
192mb of ram sucks!


----------



## G-Byte

Ya going back to that small amount must have been rough on you. Does xp even boot? But you got your sigrig back now so you won't have too much pain to endure.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Ya going back to that small amount must have been rough on you. Does xp even boot? But you got your sigrig back now so you won't have too much pain to endure.

believe it or not I run Xp pro on that.


----------



## Slink

XP pro will run on a calculator. (j/k)


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey test tube, How do you like your ASRock mobo? Does it run the Phenom II X4 940 BE pretty good? What is the most you are able to get out of the chip before stability becomes an issue? How does it compare to the M2N32 SLI Deluxe mobo with the x4 940 chip?

Thank you,

N2G

The Asrock board is very good so long as you avoid the Asrock software. Sleep disables the fans via ACPI which is nice too. The HT is pretty stable on stock volts up to about 2100mhz.

The 940BE I have is stable up 3.6ghz but it runs hot, which is likely more a problem with the cooling than anything else. It can boot at [email protected] but it's definitely not stable and very toasty. Serious cooling is needed to get to 3.7ghz/3.8ghz (but that's the chip and not the board), the Mugen 2 or lapped TRU would probably do it. The 940BE peaks at 3.5ghz/3.6ghz in terms of power consumption/heat dissipation vs. frequency/performance.

I still have a 478-pin Asrock board from 4 years ago that I put through hell running (which is why I went with them again).

I will bench 3dmark06 for you on this setup. With the [email protected], 8GB of 800mhz DDR2 and M2N32-SLI with one 9800GTX+ I got 14,500.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
The Asrock board is very good so long as you avoid the Asrock software. Sleep disables the fans via ACPI which is nice too. The HT is pretty stable on stock volts up to about 2100mhz.

The 940BE I have is stable up 3.6ghz but it runs hot, which is likely more a problem with the cooling than anything else. It can boot at [email protected] but it's definitely not stable and very toasty. Serious cooling is needed to get to 3.7ghz/3.8ghz (but that's the chip and not the board), the Mugen 2 or lapped TRU would probably do it. The 940BE peaks at 3.5ghz/3.6ghz in terms of power consumption/heat dissipation vs. frequency/performance.

I still have a 478-pin Asrock board from 4 years ago that I put through hell running (which is why I went with them again).

I will bench 3dmark06 for you on this setup. With the [email protected], 8GB of 800mhz DDR2 and M2N32-SLI with one 9800GTX+ I got 14,500.

Dude... where were you like a day ago??? I just clicked on the buy button @ the Egg for a new Foxconn Destroyer. It was a toss up between that and the board you have. I read a couple of reviews that claimed the northbridge runs a little hot on your mobo so I went w/the Foxconn and the ASRock only has a 1 year warranty







Plus I also liked all the other bells and whistles that come w/the Foxconn Destroyer less the wifi. I have a Belkin Wifi USB adaptor If I ever really need it. Plus I have two extra Wifi adaptors from two M2N32 sli deluxe mobo's. "Any one looking for a Recently RMA'd returned M2N32 SLI Deluxe in the box Looking brand new w/all new accessories should hit me up w/a PM". It seems as if they sent me a brand new mobo but they put a sticker on the box that says RMA Return. I useually only get a mobo by it self but this time I got a whole NIB package. Man you gotta love ASUS for that.


----------



## test tube

Well you can do 3-way sli with the destroyer, which is nice if you already have nVidia cards. Personally I think crossfire/SLI is a complete waste of cash though, in terms of power consumption/performance vs. cost.

I'm sure it'll be a fine board.


----------



## adventfred

does this board m2n sli have pcie 2.0 and what kind of graphics card can i put in someone?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adventfred* 
does this board m2n sli have pcie 2.0 and what kind of graphics card can i put in someone?

cant remember if it's 2.0 but there is not a card out right now that uses all the 1.0 bandwidth. You can put any PCI-e card in but you can only sli/w two nvidia cards.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adventfred* 
does this board m2n sli have pcie 2.0 and what kind of graphics card can i put in someone?

These boards are only PCIe 1.x. However I was able to obtain a 3DMark06 score over 18k while using a Ph II x4 940 & 2x BFG 9800GT OC 512MB vid cards and 2x2G corsair xms2 pc8500 ram

Hope this helps,

N2G


----------



## test tube

Here's the score for the setup in my sig: 10583 3DMarks

Pretty clearly the board, despite being old, still can maintain at least in terms of 3D benchmarks.

It takes a LOT to bottleneck PCIE 1.0 x16. See this article: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...0,1915-12.html


----------



## N2Gaming

Here was the Screen shot that I saved. It does not show the type of mobo but trust me it was the M2N32 SLI Deluxe.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


Here's the score for the setup in my sig: 10583 3DMarks

Pretty clearly the board, despite being old, still can maintain at least in terms of 3D benchmarks.

It takes a LOT to bottleneck PCIE 1.0 x16. See this article: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...0,1915-12.html


Interesting post, test tube. I have been trying to research the BW limit of PCIe 1.0 for a while now, and haven't found much other than "PCIe doesn't seem to limit any current cards compared to running them on PCIe 2.0."


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Interesting post, test tube. I have been trying to research the BW limit of PCIe 1.0 for a while now, and haven't found much other than "PCIe doesn't seem to limit any current cards compared to running them on PCIe 2.0."


However with newer system you are able to run tri and some quad sli. The new mobo that I will prolly get by weeks end will be capable of tri sli or quad video. Additionally it will be able to run PCIe 2.0 x16 x x16 SLI mode and an additional x16 PCIe card for the physics engine. So I can't wait for it because I have hight hopes that it's every bit as good as I believe it to be. Now if only the updated Logitech G9X mouse was available.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

N2 what bios were you running the 940 on?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


N2 what bios were you running the 940 on?


I was running it on the 2205 bios but since I had to rma that mobo I decided to wait till I get my Destroyer before persuing my 940 avenue...







The destroyer mobo only has one purple ps2 port so I have to get a usb mouse prolly the Logitech G9x when it is released.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys I listed one of my mobo's for sale *You can see it here* let me know what you think. Am I high or does it sound about right?

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I was running it on the 2205 bios but since I had to rma that mobo I decided to wait till I get my Destroyer before persuing my 940 avenue...







The destroyer mobo only has one purple ps2 port so I have to get a usb mouse prolly the Logitech G9x when it is released.









The Razor mouse is supposed to be tight. I want to get a laser mouse with adjustable weights.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey guys I listed one of my mobo's for sale *You can see it here* let me know what you think. Am I high or does it sound about right?

Thank you,

N2G

I'm thinking about $100 to $110 for the board-- not to split hairs.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
The Razor mouse is supposed to be tight. I want to get a laser mouse with adjustable weights.
I'm thinking about $100 to $110 for the board-- not to split hairs.









thanks for your input. Google'n the Razor now.

Edit: *mouse reviews*. So far I'm still liking the 5000 DPI of the Logitec G9X


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Price looks good considering that it is a brand new Kick a*zz* board!!! you could get one heck of a folding rig's going with the three of those. BTW why three???


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Price looks good considering that it is a brand new Kick a*zz* board!!!


Thnx


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Yeah thats what i said


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Yeah thats what i said









One of them is Brand New In the box never used purchased from Tiger Direct. I purchased that and found a couple of used ones on ebay while I was waiting for the new one. I was going to return the Brand New One to Tiger direct but I lagged and procrastinated like there was no tomorrow and waited until it was too late to return it. This is the story behind why there is <3 of them.


----------



## Slink

It really is still a rocketsauce mobo.


----------



## RagingInferno

I always wondered why you had 3 of them N2Gaming. You should just get a M2N32-SLI farm going


----------



## princip

hows your kuma slink?


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


hows your kuma slink?










*K*urrently running stock, but had it at stock mult @ ~231 MHz ref.clock. Core voltage is reading 1.264. I got it up to ~16.5x, but any higher requires lots of voltage, beyond my cooling means (and my heating needs!







).

Lately I've been working on dialing in my RAM timings on 1066 setting at stock CPU speed. So far, I have successfully run and tested DDR_1066 @ 6-6-6-20-2T. ^_^


----------



## princip

how hot does it get ?


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


how hot does it get ?


ALMOST AS HOT AS YOUR SISTER!
j/k, I don't even know if you have a sister.









It rides around 44-48 C at idle or low use, and up to 60 C while stress testing.


----------



## giukas

Hi
I have the above and few questions.....
I see some of you have same spec (1st time I get this)
I never oc'd and I have amd 4600 x2 with corsair 2gigs 5400c4 667mhz

I want to get a lil improvement....
should I change the ram to 6400c5... (and get 4gb)..wud that make a difference or should I overclock the one I have?

I know I probably need a new cpu bt how do i go about overclocking the same one? can someone help with easy to follow instructions? im not hi tech and afraid i burn ev'thing.....plus this mobo has a multitude of options, a few info on what to change cud be essential to a good start.....
in the meantime I read the guide that Gyro kindly advised me to read
i appreciate reading in advance


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *giukas* 
Hi
I have the above and few questions.....
I see some of you have same spec (1st time I get this)
I never oc'd and I have amd 4600 x2 with corsair 2gigs 5400c4 667mhz

I want to get a lil improvement....
should I change the ram to 6400c5... (and get 4gb)..wud that make a difference or should I overclock the one I have?

I know I probably need a new cpu bt how do i go about overclocking the same one? can someone help with easy to follow instructions? im not hi tech and afraid i burn ev'thing.....plus this mobo has a multitude of options, a few info on what to change cud be essential to a good start.....
in the meantime I read the guide that Gyro kindly advised me to read
i appreciate reading in advance

Yes I would Upgrade the ram to 800mhz or maybe 1066 depending on your budget.
Also I would Upgrade your HSF because the stock ones are not the greatest.
As for Overclocking the 4600, You first want to turn off cool and quiet, Lock your PCI bus to 100Mhz, and then find out and post what your temps are load and idle. For load we need to know what the absolute max is eg let it stress test for prob 25min and then look at your temps, wait another 5 min and make sure that they have not gone up. Then Post your results.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giukas*


Hi
I want to get a lil improvement....
should I change the ram to 6400c5... (and get 4gb)..wud that make a difference or should I overclock the one I have?

I know I probably need a new cpu bt how do i go about overclocking the same one? can someone help with easy to follow instructions? im not hi tech and afraid i burn ev'thing.....plus this mobo has a multitude of options, a few info on what to change cud be essential to a good start.....
in the meantime I read the guide that Gyro kindly advised me to read
i appreciate reading in advance


Giukas, a memory upgrade would definitely provide you with more room to overclock with. You would have a few more dividers to play with if you were to go with DDR2 1066 memory. Which guide are you referring to? Are you referring to this one: http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html? Durch's AM2 guide is very helpful. First steps to be taken should be isolating each components(processor, motherboard and memory) maximum safe limit. That will you give you a nice baseline to start with.

Anything related to "Spread Spectrum" should also be disabled in the BIOS.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giukas*


Hi
I have the above and few questions.....
I see some of you have same spec (1st time I get this)
I never oc'd and I have amd 4600 x2 with corsair 2gigs 5400c4 667mhz

I want to get a lil improvement....
should I change the ram to 6400c5... (and get 4gb)..wud that make a difference or should I overclock the one I have?

I know I probably need a new cpu bt how do i go about overclocking the same one? can someone help with easy to follow instructions? im not hi tech and afraid i burn ev'thing.....plus this mobo has a multitude of options, a few info on what to change cud be essential to a good start.....
in the meantime I read the guide that Gyro kindly advised me to read
i appreciate reading in advance


Hi and Welcome to OCN, Would you like to be a member of the M2N club and get added to the roster???









As elcipse and thinker said better ram would do wonders if you plan on giving your system a little bump in performance. If I were you I would try to run the ram you have at all stock settings volts/timmings/speeds just to see how much the ram limits your overclock. once you hit a wall w/your ram spds then you can try a couple of things. If you are gonna upgrade the ram later on and being as ram is so cheap you may just want to try to overvolt the ram by .1 volt at a time to see if you can get them to run any faster. This is of course providing the ram you presently have is protected w/heat spreaders. If they are not then forget the overvolt testing and just jump right to trying to loosen the timming to something like that of a ddr800 or ddr1066 set of ram. Sometimes you can get a way w/running slower ram at higher bandwidth speeds by either overvolting, loosening the timings or a combo of both.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## giukas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Yes I would Upgrade the ram to 800mhz or maybe 1066 depending on your budget.
Also I would Upgrade your HSF because the stock ones are not the greatest.
As for Overclocking the 4600, You first want to turn off cool and quiet, Lock your PCI bus to 100Mhz, and then find out and post what your temps are load and idle. For load we need to know what the absolute max is eg let it stress test for prob 25min and then look at your temps, wait another 5 min and make sure that they have not gone up. Then Post your results.


thx for response
I think my mobo only supports 800mhz ram, wud that make a great difference over 667?

wud u have any advise for cooling??
thx again


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *giukas* 
thx for response
I think my mobo only supports 800mhz ram, wud that make a great difference over 667?

wud u have any advise for cooling??
thx again

You can run DDR1066 and if you do buy ddr1066 get a good set of ram that has the tightest timings you can find w/the lowest voltage. prolly 2.1v 5.5.5.15 2T. As far as knowing if it will make any difference the only way to tell is to start overclocking what you have ATM then if you are not satified or have the funds available to you then upgrade your ram. I reccoment 2x2 G kit or 2x1 gig kit if you don't require more then 2gig.

As for your cooling. You can buy a newer case w/more fans or you can mod the case you have to add a couple of 120mm fans maybe one on the top and one on the bottom or side. You also may want to look into replacing your cpu HSF

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## thlnk3r

N2Gaming, question about the M2N32-SLI Deluxe...if DDR2 1066 memory is installed will the BIOS display it as running at 533Mhz or will it just default to 400Mhz (DDR2 800)? I understand some users had issues enabling DDR2 1066 support in the BIOS for this board.

Thanks


----------



## giukas

thx NGAMING

im not sure about 1066mhz on this board, maybe you can enlight me about it

as far as 800mhz...which 1 wud u go 4?

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...odid=MY-038-KS

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...odid=MY-136-CS

thx ev'body for input


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giukas*


thx NGAMING

im not sure about 1066mhz on this board, maybe you can enlight me about it

as far as 800mhz...which 1 wud u go 4?

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...odid=MY-038-KS

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...odid=MY-136-CS

thx ev'body for input


The Kingston have better timings for sure. Personally I don't like either. I have a pair of the corsair xms2 ddr800 2x1 gig kit and it is ok but I like the OCZ SLI better. Just a personal preference. The whole reason for using ddr1066 is so that your ram will never be a bottle neck in your overclocking adventures. You see w/your cpu you are gonna have to increase your mobo fsb to get any overclock since your cpu has a locked multiplier and the second you do that your ram speed is gonna increas. If you are running DDR800 ram you will be increasing the spd of the ram to ddr920 and beyond. Now if you use DDR1066 you may find that your cpu or mobo is the limiting factor. I bought a pair of the XMS2 DDR1066 C5 and I have to say for now I'm not happy w/them but I have not had that much time w/them and it very well could be that I have a defective matched pair of ram. This I have yet to figure out. In any case it is important that you keep a level head about all your overclocking adventures and not to get to high of expectations. You may be one w/a lucky enomolie that's able to OC to the sky but then again you may be one of the unlucky that can't overclock your set up for :turd:... So what ever you choose keep in mind that price and availability will useually always play a big part in what you purchase. Another thing to consider is the fact that smaller ram modules will useually out perform larger ram modules. This is becuase the larger ram will require more power to keep the ram energized and thus draw more power accross your mobo buss and electrical circuits. the more the voltage you require then the more heat and electrical interference you will have to compete with. I hope this all makes sense to you because I'm starting to wonder about what I just said myself...









Hey all mark this on your calandar, Today N2G starts sporting 2 Blue flames. April 8th, 2009


----------



## giukas

I appreciate ur great help and time


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, question about the M2N32-SLI Deluxe...if DDR2 1066 memory is installed will the BIOS display it as running at 533Mhz or will it just default to 400Mhz (DDR2 800)? I understand some users had issues enabling DDR2 1066 support in the BIOS for this board.

Thanks


thlnk3r it all depends on the bios rev flashed on the board. The latest bios add's ddr2 1066 ram spd's and a whole lot more ram timming choices. I have not even begun to persue playing w/the many added ram features w/the latest 2205 bios update. I would post a screen shot of my system If I had it up and running but I'm trying to sell it atm and have not even fired it up for testing. I Guess that would be a good thing to do since I don't want to sell something to someone before I even ship it to someone... So I will set it up pretty soon here and show you a screen shot of the Ph II 940 cpu and DDR2 1066 ram spd's and timings.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giukas*


I appreciate ur great help and time


NP that's why we are all here. Did you ask to be a member of the club becuase I do not remember. If so just let me know and I will add you to the roster.


----------



## thlnk3r

N2Gaming, thanks for the response.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giukas*


im not sure about 1066mhz on this board, maybe you can enlight me about it

as far as 800mhz...which 1 wud u go 4?


Giukas, I would also like to note that certain memory IC's are capable of higher overclocks. It's really hard to say what type of IC's are on the memory you selected. There are sometimes several different revisions of memory that are the same model. The revision number is usually listed on the memory via sticker.

Good luck with your purchase


----------



## Gyro

just dropped by to say happy 100 rep N2Gaming


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


just dropped by to say happy 100 rep N2Gaming










 Thanks


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *giukas* 
im not sure about 1066mhz on this board, maybe you can enlight me about it
thx ev'body for input

As thlnk3r said, different RAM chips have different capabilities. My RAM is sold with the specifications DDR2_1150 @ 5-6-6-18, @ 2.2v. (These timings are pretty unrealistic at 2.7 GHz CPU.) I am running at 2.3v (yes, very high voltage, but the RAM has *excellent* cooling) at DDR2_1060 @ 6-6-6-20, with a CPU freq. of 2.7 GHz. I'm still working on seeing how fast the RAM can go... Remember: advertised RAM speed and timings are relative to CPU speed, so if you have a faster CPU, you may need looser timings or slower "RAM speed" settings.

Tighter timings = faster RAM. Tighten them too much and the RAM won't work, and the system will be unstable until you reset the BIOS to defaults. To make resetting easier, (*ESPECIALLY since I have a massive GPU card in the way* of me reaching the BIOS reset jumper by hand while the GPU card is in) I installed a reset switch INSIDE my case (not outside). Single pole double throw switch (SPDT) soldered to a fan wire, connector on reset jumper header on mobo. (In case you aren't familiar with SPDT switches, read on--otherwise, skip this part. SPDT means one simple switch only has two positions, & toggles between two circuits, where one of those two is always left open/deactivated, while the other closed/active. Contacts A, B, & C work like this: Position 1 = A and B, not C, Position 2 = B and C, not A. B is the "common" contact, also usually called the "ground" or "neutral".)









I bought the switch at Radio Shack for a few bucks. I just mounted it in the case with some tape. ;-P If I'd want to be more proper, I'd drill a hole and screw the switch in.







I got the fan wire & connector from a dead/worn CPU fan from an old AMD chip. Chop, strip, solder, install.







I'd label it also, so you know which side is "reset" and which is "save".

Does this info help you?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
just dropped by to say happy 100 rep N2Gaming









Kudos, N2G.


----------



## giukas

thanks for your detailed explanation.....I hink I will go with 1066 ram.....either kingston or ocz.....although my cpu is pretty slow (compared to yours)


----------



## princip

slink your profile says you have 3ghz, waht are your settings? and temps


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *giukas* 
thanks for your detailed explanation.....I hink I will go with 1066 ram.....either kingston or ocz.....although my cpu is pretty slow (compared to yours)

go with the ocz. but take a look at g.skill as well they have some nice kits.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


slink your profile says you have 3ghz, waht are your settings? and temps


I'm not at home now. Shoot me a PM before 12AM GMT.

I have readjusted my stats to more accurately reflect my rig. I'm still working on finding the best setup for my rig. So far, I haven't pushed my CPU past ~2.7 while running at DDR2_1066.

There are a few ways to reach (and pass) 3.0 GHz with this CPU, but on our board, the method of cranking the FSB (or "HTT") is the preferred method, as it is the only way to increase the HT (HyperTransfer) speed past 2000 MHz (effective MHz)!

Code:


Code:


Formula: FSB * HT_Mult * 2 = HT_speed. (afaik)
Ex: 230 * 5x * 2 = Effective HT speed of 2300 MHz (afaik)

Off the top-o'-me head:
MY RAM runs at 2.3 volts, (tho most RAM would COOK itself at 2.3v) DDR2_1066 6-6-6-20-?-2T, and still getting faster. I have to adjust it more. This is only at the Kuma's stock CPU speed (2.7 GHz).

You're probably more interested in CPU settings... The Kuma vcore is set to something that results in a BIOS vcore reading of 1.26v. The multiplier stays around 13x or 13.5x for me. FSB-or-HTT runs around 230 at this voltage and multiplier setting. ~2 MHz higher at this voltage and the CPU fails Orthos, regardless of RAM settings (tho it still boots). *HOWEVER, *I haven't tried to use more voltage, because I am trying to find the *"sweet spot" *for my limited cooling capabilities.

I have also tested the multiplier options. As you set this Black Edition chip to use more Mult, it begins to eat more voltage. IIRC, I got it up to *16x* before it REALLY started eating voltage (requiring increase of RAM v) and getting super hot. I could see the mult functioning at 18x or 18.5x with more *extreme cooling*, but for our board, lower mult and high FSB is literally the only way to go if you want a higher HT speed (therefore a high CPU_mult setting is out-of-question).

How do you like this info?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


I'm not at home now. Shoot me a PM before 12AM GMT.

I have readjusted my stats to more accurately reflect my rig. I'm still working on finding the best setup for my rig. So far, I haven't pushed my CPU past ~2.7 while running at DDR2_1066.

There are a few ways to reach (and pass) 3.0 GHz with this CPU, but on our board, the method of cranking the FSB (or "HTT") is the preferred method, as it is the only way to increase the HT (HyperTransfer) speed past 2000 MHz (effective MHz)!

Code:


Code:


Formula: FSB * HT_Mult * 2 = HT_speed. (afaik)
Ex: 230 * 5x * 2 = Effective HT speed of 2300 MHz (afaik)

Off the top-o'-me head:
MY RAM runs at 2.3 volts, (tho most RAM would COOK itself at 2.3v) DDR2_1066 6-6-6-20-?-2T, and still getting faster. I have to adjust it more. This is only at the Kuma's stock CPU speed (2.7 GHz).

You're probably more interested in CPU settings... The Kuma vcore is set to something that results in a BIOS vcore reading of 1.26v. The multiplier stays around 13x or 13.5x for me. FSB-or-HTT runs around 230 at this voltage and multiplier setting. ~2 MHz higher at this voltage and the CPU fails Orthos, regardless of RAM settings (tho it still boots). *HOWEVER, *I haven't tried to use more voltage, because I am trying to find the *"sweet spot" *for my limited cooling capabilities.

I have also tested the multiplier options. As you set this Black Edition chip to use more Mult, it begins to eat more voltage. IIRC, I got it up to *16x* before it REALLY started eating voltage (requiring increase of RAM v) and getting super hot. I could see the mult functioning at 18x or 18.5x with more *extreme cooling*, but for our board, lower mult and high FSB is literally the only way to go if you want a higher HT speed (therefore a high CPU_mult setting is out-of-question).

How do you like this info?










Looks and sounds good to me. I'm confused about how you are doing your HTT 230 * 5 * 2 to give you 2300


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I think it's for the effective speed.


----------



## thewebmaster179

hey everyone, I just joined the group of corageous ones that tried a phII in a m2n-sli deluxe and results are great! for the full story read here.


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Looks and sounds good to me. I'm confused about how you are doing your HTT 230 * 5 * 2 to give you 2300









Yeah, the FSB (230) times the HT_mult (5x) equals 1150 MHz, but I think the HT works on the rise and fall of each clock cycle of that frequency, therefore creating 2 times whatever the result was (1150). Therefore, "effective" speed = 1150 * 2 = 2300 MHz.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Yeah, the FSB (230) times the HT_mult (5x) equals 1150 MHz, but I think the HT works on the rise and fall of each clock cycle of that frequency, therefore creating 2 times whatever the result was (1150). Therefore, "effective" speed = 1150 * 2 = 2300 MHz.

Has anyone seen some REP laying around? I swear I saw it somewhere...










Why did you loose some???








BTW did I ever ask to join???


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Yeah, the FSB (230) times the HT_mult (5x) equals 1150 MHz, but I think the HT works on the rise and fall of each clock cycle of that frequency, therefore creating 2 times whatever the result was (1150). Therefore, "effective" speed = 1150 * 2 = 2300 MHz.


Slink, that's correct. It works much like DDR (double data rate). A lot of it is explain here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HyperTransport.

Good luck


----------



## Piston

Hey all, i've been lurking around on this thread for the last week or so (its a long one). Just wanted to say thank you for those that shared their experiance and knowledge with their ph2 upgrade. It finally convinced me to upgrade to the 940. Its up and running at a stable 3.8







Got it to boot into windows at 4.0 but with little stability. Anywho for those of you worried about upgrading because its not officially supported all i can say is do it anyway. It feels like a whole new system without the bottleneck my 6000+ was. If you dont mind tinkering and some cmos clearing its a easy upgrade.

Again thank you all for helping me breath new life into this great board,

cheers









Piston


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Piston*


Hey all, i've been lurking around on this thread for the last week or so (its a long one). Just wanted to say thank you for those that shared their experiance and knowledge with their ph2 upgrade. It finally convinced me to upgrade to the 940. Its up and running at a stable 3.8







Got it to boot into windows at 4.0 but with little stability. Anywho for those of you worried about upgrading because its not officially supported all i can say is do it anyway. It feels like a whole new system without the bottleneck my 6000+ was. If you dont mind tinkering and some cmos clearing its a easy upgrade.

Again thank you all for helping me breath new life into this great board,

cheers









Piston


 Holy M2N32 Batman he's on fire...







4.0







Was that on air or H2O









N2G

Edit: Welcome to OCN Piston


----------



## FXTOi7

first OC capable PC, with a nice lil asus m2n sli deluxe. got my amd 6000+x2 running at 3.4ghz on this puppy. very strong mobo, takes loads of abuse np.


----------



## FXTOi7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I think it's for the effective speed.


5000+ running 3.4 with air cooling? i dont think so


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikepahl318*


first OC capable PC, with a nice lil asus m2n sli deluxe. got my amd 6000+x2 running at 3.4ghz on this puppy. very strong mobo, takes loads of abuse np.


Good Job w/that oc on that mobo. Welcome to OCN mikepahl318


----------



## Piston

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Holy M2N32 Batman he's on fire...







4.0







Was that on air or H2O









N2G

Edit: Welcome to OCN Piston


Thanks for the welcome,

cooling is with h20(swifttech h20-220). Highly recomend it. Full temp loads rarely get to mid 40's after hours of prime 95 torture









Piston


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Piston*


Thanks for the welcome,

cooling is with h20(swifttech h20-220). Highly recomend it. Full temp loads rarely get to mid 40's after hours of prime 95 torture










Piston, very impressive overclock


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey Piston do you have any cpuz screen shots or validation you can share w/us. What is your ram model/spd's/timings/voltages ?

I'm sure several members here would love to know how you are rocking 3.8 GHz... I just got a new mobo yesterday that I have yet to set up. Once I get it all set up I will be able to give a side by side comparison of the M2N32 SLI Deluxe & a Foxconn Destroyer. This could be interesting Nvidia 590SLI chipset against a Nvidia 780a chipset.


----------



## Piston

N2G,

When i get home from work tonight i'll post some screenshots. I have 4 gigs of corsair xms2 6400 at(from memory) 5-5-5-15-2t. I down clocked the speed of the ram to 667, and the h.t. to 4x multiplier. Ram voltage is set to auto(1.8). Cpu at [email protected] This is from memory but pretty sure thats it.

Piston

P.s. would love to compare to your new board as i was kinda thinkin about one as well


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Piston* 
N2G,

When i get home from work tonight i'll post some screenshots. I have 4 gigs of corsair xms2 6400 at(from memory) 5-5-5-15-2t. I down clocked the speed of the ram to 667, and the h.t. to 4x multiplier. Ram voltage is set to auto(1.8). Cpu at [email protected] This is from memory but pretty sure thats it.

Piston

P.s. would love to compare to your new board as i was kinda thinkin about one as well









Cool. Thanks for the specs. I'm working on removing the M2N32 mobo system now from my BNBB case mod chassis so that I can size up the Destroyer in the case. I'm gonna have to make a quick cut on the top of the chassis for the PWR2 12v cpu power connector.









Should only take about 10-15 min to get it all set up to make the cut. The clean up is the hard part. Little metal fibers every where. I tell you I hate cutting metal w/a grinding stone.


----------



## Piston

Well enjoy the mod. I'm sure it will be worth it. Im excited for a comparison with your system. The specs look damn near identical. It will make my mind up for a new board or not.(I love this one. It is my first build so im kinda attached)


----------



## AllenG

those destroyers look like nice boards, havent used foxconn boards in years... but lately been thinking about trying one out. Cant wait to hear your impressions with the board, you may be of influence on my next mobo purchase depending on your thoughts of the board.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
those destroyers look like nice boards, havent used foxconn boards in years... but lately been thinking about trying one out. Cant wait to hear your impressions with the board, you may be of influence on my next mobo purchase depending on your thoughts of the board.

So far after playing around in the bios last night and getting to know it a little this is what I do like about it. Two bios chips for fail safe and you have jumpers to select what bios options you want to use. example. pins 1-2 = forche bios #1 pins 3-4 = force bios #2 pins 5-6 = software optional default bios # 1 pins 7-8 = software optional defaults to bios #2 . Another thing that I noticed is that the bios has something called Quantum bios and has a look and feel of my older DFI NF4 Mobo's. So I'm happy w/it for now. back to modding the case so that I can use it w/this Mobo.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Holy M2N32 Batman he's on fire...







4.0







Was that on air or H2O








Edit: Welcome to OCN Piston


LOL. Indeed.







Welcome, Piston, and good job.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikepahl318*


first OC capable PC, with a nice lil asus m2n sli deluxe. got my amd 6000+x2 running at 3.4ghz on this puppy. very strong mobo, takes loads of abuse np.


Welcome in.







You cooling with waterblocks, or what?


----------



## Falkai

May i join this group?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikepahl318*


5000+ running 3.4 with air cooling? i dont think so


quite easily


----------



## Falkai

I have a small question will this board support this ive read debates but wanna hear it form some 1 that has it, amd phenom II X4 940 black edition


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Falkai* 
May i join this group?

Yes you may. I will get to you later... Kind of busy now...


----------



## Piston

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey Piston do you have any cpuz screen shots or validation you can share w/us. What is your ram model/spd's/timings/voltages ?

I'm sure several members here would love to know how you are rocking 3.8 GHz... I just got a new mobo yesterday that I have yet to set up. Once I get it all set up I will be able to give a side by side comparison of the M2N32 SLI Deluxe & a Foxconn Destroyer. This could be interesting Nvidia 590SLI chipset against a Nvidia 780a chipset.

ok n2g, here are a couple screenshots,Attachment 105090

Attachment 105091, gotta go kill some zombies


----------



## Piston

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Falkai* 
I have a small question will this board support this ive read debates but wanna hear it form some 1 that has it, amd phenom II X4 940 black edition

It is not an officially supported chip for this board but it does work, just be ready to play with your bios a little to get it stable. Jump in man, it'll work


----------



## Falkai

thanks man you think revision 2101 will work or should use 2205?


----------



## Falkai

hi again i just updated to bios 2205 and im trying to get my OCZ 1066 to run at 1066 the options arent there(if they are im blind) and im not sure about how to time it.any advice would be helpful


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Falkai*


thanks man you think revision 2101 will work or should use 2205?


Sorry about earlier. I will add you hear shortly. Welcome to the club.









I would go w/the 2205. Asus sent me a mobo w/the 2205 bios on it so I'm guessing that it is the best thus far, especially if you plan to use a Ph II and DDR2 1066/pc8500...

I'm still busy messing w/my newest toy. Had a visotor want me to help him look online for a street bike. So I got side tracked for a minute... 
The Destroyer














that's what I'm gonna call my new rig... Unless the name is already in use. Any how I got my optical wirless mouse hooked up to it and so far it's a nice ride...


----------



## N2Gaming

Get a load of this guy I mean how dumb does he think we are?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Falkai*


hi again i just updated to bios 2205 and im trying to get my OCZ 1066 to run at 1066 the options arent there(if they are im blind) and im not sure about how to time it.any advice would be helpful


That's because your cpu only supports DDR800 I would suggest lowering your multiplier and raising your fsb to get the ram to run at DDR1066 or as close to it as possible. remember your ram timmings are gonna have to be addjusted accordingly and your cpu may peater out before your ram does.


----------



## Falkai

ok that's what i thought thanks ill give a shot


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Get a load of this guy I mean how dumb does he think we are?









wow what a noob anyone who buy that is totally pwn'd


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
wow what a noob anyone who buy that is totally pwn'd

ROFL, yeah agreed totally.


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Falkai*


I have a small question will this board support this ive read debates but wanna hear it form some 1 that has it, amd phenom II X4 940 black edition


It will work great! Been running it for over a month and LOVING IT! Just have the 2205 BIOS!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Is there anyone else here running the WS board?


----------



## N2Gaming

As pomised!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


As pomised!










Very nice glad to see ya getting it together!


----------



## Slink

Guys, the weirdest ****ing thing is happening with this mobo... I have this ripping-fast RAM installed and set to DDR2_1066, and I'm only running the CPU at stock 2.7 GHz (or lower). However, when the system FIRST BOOTS, it ALWAYS resets within about a minute, and then it runs fine for hours afterward.

WHAT'S UP WITH THAT?? All I can think of are two possibilities:

Some component isn't running stable til it warms up. (This one is stupid, and probably not plausible.)
Some automatic RAM timing setting changes after it doesn't work, and then it works fine. ??
Does anyone know anything about this? Any advice?
Thx, -Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
wow what a noob anyone who buy that is totally pwn'd

LOL.







Maybe it's a typo... ;-P


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Guys, the weirdest ****ing thing is happening with this mobo... I have this ripping-fast RAM installed and set to DDR2_1066, and I'm only running the CPU at stock 2.7 GHz (or lower). However, when the system FIRST BOOTS, it ALWAYS resets within about a minute, and then it runs fine for hours afterward.

Slink, on the initial first boot when does the machine restart? This could be some type of fail safe within the BIOS if a "overclock" is not stable.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

thinker and slink, from the set up's that I have run I don't remember this type of problem. The only problems I remember is the system not booting after making changes that were non bootable requiring me to reset the CMOS jumper.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Slink, on the initial first boot when does the machine restart? This could be some type of fail safe within the BIOS if a "overclock" is not stable. It may restart and reset a setting within the BIOS.

Good luck


Well, it may restart immediately after Windows loads, or while booting. I'm looking at the current RAM timings in CPU-Z and nothing looks suspicious. I'm still running in 1066...


----------



## Falkai

well crash crash and crash again im having alot of trouble getting the FSB up atm im 220X15 ive tried alot had it stable for like 10 mins with a 256X13 any suggestions?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Falkai*


well crash crash and crash again im having alot of trouble getting the FSB up atm im 220X15 ive tried alot had it stable for like 10 mins with a 256X13 any suggestions?


What are your temps at. Your cpu cooler may be to blame. you could try giving you cpu a little bump in voltage or try to loosen up your ram timings. If you are running a stock cpu cooler I suspect you can get a better one that will prolly allow you to oc more stable... Some times you want to do either multi oc or fsb oc but when you try to do both you put alot of stress on the system and then you have to make a lot of tweeks and keep an hawk eye on all your temps...

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## Falkai

problem isnt temps im not even sure what manual timings on ram to try


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey all I just wanted to drop in for the night and give an update as promissed on my comparisons. So far with the cpu at 3600Mhz and very loose ram timmings I am able to run Prime 95 stable for over 30 min w/out skipping a beat. So I decided to run 3DMark06. I have to say I was quite upset w/the score. I only got 15xxx at 3600Mhz " I know tell me about it but wait it does get better. After noticing that I was still running prime 95 while running the 3Dmark06 I was like oh that's gotta be it. So I ran 3DM06 again and was more pleased w/the results. I have two screen shots for you ... One from the M2N32 SLI Deluxe from pre RMA Testing and the other from tonight w/the Destroyer. I have to say although the score is not a big improvement it is how ever stable at 3600Mhz which I was not able to get w/the M2N32 at 3.6Mhz... Any way enough chit chat for now... My stability issues w/the M2N32 could very well have been due to a slowly dying mobo any way. So I'm gonna have to get it back up and running to get a more accurate comparison. After all I don't want to be biosed on my testing. I'm gonna be as fair as possible. After all If these M2N32 mobo's can still rock the x4 940 then by all means I may just have to set up another system and then sell it... And now the results. curtains please









llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll lllll

This is the Destroyer results









This is the M2N32 results but not stable...









EDIT:

Sorry the M2N32 was clocked at 3700Mhz during that run... My appologies...

N2G


----------



## test tube

I guess it's pretty clear that we've yet to see much of a benefit from the high hypertransport and PCIE 2.0. Nice work!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


I guess it's pretty clear that we've yet to see much of a benefit from the high hypertransport and PCIE 2.0. Nice work!


I'm not done so the verdict is not out yet... I always say don't count your chickens untill they hatch... I have not fully learned and understand all the options in the bios for this mobo but from what I can tell ATM the difference is like night and day... I have the same problem w/factory bios of cpuz and other apps like OCCT not reporting the proper cpu so once I update the bios we could be talking a diff of apples and oranges... I'm trying to learn as much about the mobo as is once I think I know all there is to know about the bios then I will update it so that I can notice the differences that the update makes prior to just jumping into something before I know if I even need it. So far I think that it could use a update just to properly name the cpu in the windows based apps... I have not looked at the boot screen yet to see if it detects and names the cpu properly. I'll do that right now...

Edit Yet my bios still claims AMD Processor Model unknown Oh wow it's only showing 2560MB of Memory installed when there is 2x2gig... Hmm I'll have to look into this a little more...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Edit Yet my bios still claims AMD Processor Model unknown Oh wow it's only showing 2560MB of Memory installed when there is 2x2gig... Hmm I'll have to look into this a little more...


N2Gaming, make sure in your bios (if listed) that "memory hole" is set to _enabled_. I believe this option allows you to see above 2.8GB of memory...someone correct me if I'm wrong about that.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, make sure in your bios (if listed) that "memory hole" is set to _enabled_. I believe this option allows you to see above 2.8GB of memory...someone correct me if I'm wrong about that.

Good luck












OK gonna try it now

Edit: That was it... God spd to you and happy easter all...


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, make sure in your bios (if listed) that "memory hole" is set to _enabled_. I believe this option allows you to see above 2.8GB of memory...someone correct me if I'm wrong about that.

Good luck










Tight.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


I guess it's pretty clear that we've yet to see much of a benefit from the high hypertransport and PCIE 2.0. Nice work!


...and boy, is it relieving.


----------



## Gyro

Any of you guys running pwm fans off of the cpu header?
If so,would you be so kind as to visit this thread:http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...-question.html and lend a thought if you can.

thanks

Gyro

edit; solved! thank for checking it out


----------



## Campo

I'll join


----------



## thewebmaster179

gotta love this mobo... not only I managed to run a 2009 cpu in a 2006 board but I got a rock solid 20% OC without even trying.
I don't plan to OC too much since past 3Ghz it's hardly relevant for performance as far as I'm concerned but I'm curious as to how far I can take it without touching the voltage s and beyond.
my HT link is 1200 mhz and stable and memory is 920mhz.
I also noticed that since I upgraded the BIOS, the board now officially supports ddr2 1066mhz. Maybe this has been discussed here but it's a new one for me


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


I'll join










Welcome to the club...









I'll add you to the roster right now...


----------



## Slink

I may have figured out that "spontaneous reboot after first cold boot" problem I was having. Bizarre!

I think that all I had to do was turn "Ganged Mode" off (To "unganged" mode).


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Welcome to the club...









I'll add you to the roster right now...


Thansk mate. What's the code for the sig?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


Thansk mate. What's the code for the sig?



I never maid one. I always copy the URL address and past it into the text using the insert link icon...

Hope this helps.


----------



## AtiViVo

Well, I bought a new Phenom X3 720BE today, along with 4GB kit Corsair DDRII 800mhz and an audio card. Can anyone help me with the installation process (I admit, I'm a newb)?

I've downloaded the new 2205 BIOS (read that there were some problems with my current 2101 and Phenom IIs) and I'll flash it with an USB card. After that, what?
Clear C-MOS , install new CPU, reboot and make needed BIOS/Windows 64bit settings, power-off, install new RAM? Audio for last?

I'd really appreciate some help here - if that CPU blows up, I'm in deep (money) trouble...


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtiViVo*


Well, I bought a new Phenom X3 720BE today, along with 4GB kit Corsair DDRII 800mhz and an audio card. Can anyone help me with the installation process (I admit, I'm a newb)?

I've downloaded the new 2205 BIOS (read that there were some problems with my current 2101 and Phenom IIs) and I'll flash it with an USB card. After that, what?
Clear C-MOS , install new CPU, reboot and make needed BIOS/Windows 64bit settings, power-off, install new RAM? Audio for last?

I'd really appreciate some help here - if that CPU blows up, I'm in deep (money) trouble...


Clear CMOS, flash BIOS, clear CMOS, install CPU and RAM, and make changes to the BIOS settings as needed, and boot into Windows


----------



## AtiViVo

Thanks! I'm off to open the boxes and start on the long road to an upgraded PC!









Will post results later, if I haven't by tomorrow, I've wasted something...

By the way, how to join the prestigious M2N32-SLI club?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtiViVo*


Thanks! I'm off to open the boxes and start on the long road to an upgraded PC!









Will post results later, if I haven't by tomorrow, I've wasted something...

By the way, how to join the prestigious M2N32-SLI club?










AtiViVo, congrats on the upgrade. The 720BE should show a noticeable improvement over your previous processor (3500+). Let us know when you decide to start overclocking. Hopefully we can point you in the right direction.

In regards to joining the club I believe N2Gaming would be able to assist you with that









Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Clear CMOS, flash BIOS, clear CMOS, install CPU and RAM, and make changes to the BIOS settings as needed, and boot into Windows









Nice Avatar







Haven't seen you in a while. It's good to see you again, where you been???

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AtiViVo* 
Thanks! I'm off to open the boxes and start on the long road to an upgraded PC!









Will post results later, if I haven't by tomorrow, I've wasted something...

By the way, how to join the prestigious M2N32-SLI club?









I will add you to the the club roster. Welcome to the club AtiViVo


----------



## giukas

Hi all again
about a week ago I wrote a post to ask advice on how improve my pc performance.
As you can see I upgraded the ram with ocz 1066 and also the videocard and psu, as well as bios. The cpu is the same for now, but will upgrade when i can financially.

Ev'thing went fine at default (the bios 2205 gives no choice of 1066mhzh ram but at auto runs it at 800). I read Durch guide and other info and had to put ev'thing back in bios to default (i got lost and confused.....)

I run cpu-z and attached the snapshots....as I said ev'thing is default now, can somebody help with easy advice on what to change?

Also everest shows 40 c idle for cpu and about 49-50 when I play game or run videos . necessary for a fan if overclocking?

Attachment 105840

Attachment 105841

Attachment 105842


----------



## Campo

I also need some OC help haha.

I've OC'd my 5400+ with a clock of 215 and multi of 14 with 1.325v and it's stable. As soon as I up the clock to 220 it becomes unstable. What can I do to keep it stable? For some reason the highest the multi and voltage will go is what it is at. Do I need to change something in BIOS or is it a motherboard maximum?

What do you guys recommend?

Thanks alot.

Also, here is a CPU-Z screenshot:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


I also need some OC help haha.

I've OC'd my 5400+ with a clock of 215 and multi of 14 with 1.325v and it's stable. As soon as I up the clock to 220 it becomes unstable. What can I do to keep it stable? For some reason the highest the multi and voltage will go is what it is at. Do I need to change something in BIOS or is it a motherboard maximum?

What do you guys recommend?

Thanks alot.


Well If you cant get the vcore any higher then that's the max but my MB will put out 1.7vcore so I doubt that you cant go any higher than 1.325. Do you have C&Q disabled?


----------



## AtiViVo

Hello again!

I need some help, folks - I installed the new CPU, RAM and audio (some problems taking out the old parts, but everything is OK). Booted and an error came up - "CMOS Error - Default settings loaded" (I did clear the CMOS before installing the PII). I tried to enter BIOS, but I couldn't, so I pressed F1 and entered Windows Xp. I restarted, no problems.
Here's a screenshot from CPU-z:
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g161/Vruk/Cpu-z.jpg

Problem is, I can't enter BIOS.. well, I can, but the keyboard doesn't work and I can't change anything. BIOS v2205, identifies the CPU and RAM (4096 mg DDRII) but... nada! I tried pressing all the buttons and only the TAB key works... the startup also seems a bit sluggish, but no problems at all (I haven't tested a real application yet).
Advice? What's wrong, I mean XP boots, I have a working keyboard, the BIOS flashed fine and worked yesterday with my 3500+ and it does identify the x3 720BE.
:/

EDIT: BTW I installed the RAM in the black slots, A2/B2. Some folks on ASUS's forums suggested that way they work better. Possible cause of sluggish/non-responsive BIOS?

EDIT2: Wierd(-er), after a few restarts I managed to get in BIOS and the NumpadArrow keys work (only when NumLock is OFF), Enter and Exit also, but no other keys. I left most settings at AUTO. Windows also recognizes three cores (in the Windows Task Manager), but I still think the systems works sluggish. CoreTemp shows an idle of 33-35C but only registers two (2?!) cores.

OK, I'm absolutely puzzled!


----------



## test tube

For the lack of the other cores:

Go into device manager.
Uninstall your processor drivers.
Reboot.

If windows recognizes the 3 cores, you should be fine, though.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AtiViVo* 
Hello again!

I need some help, folks - I installed the new CPU, RAM and audio (some problems taking out the old parts, but everything is OK). Booted and an error came up - "CMOS Error - Default settings loaded" (I did clear the CMOS before installing the PII). I tried to enter BIOS, but I couldn't, so I pressed F1 and entered Windows Xp. I restarted, no problems.
Here's a screenshot from CPU-z:
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g161/Vruk/Cpu-z.jpg

Problem is, I can't enter BIOS.. well, I can, but the keyboard doesn't work and I can't change anything. BIOS v2205, identifies the CPU and RAM (4096 mg DDRII) but... nada! I tried pressing all the buttons and only the TAB key works... the startup also seems a bit sluggish, but no problems at all (I haven't tested a real application yet).
Advice? What's wrong, I mean XP boots, I have a working keyboard, the BIOS flashed fine and worked yesterday with my 3500+ and it does identify the x3 720BE.
:/

EDIT: BTW I installed the RAM in the black slots, A2/B2. Some folks on ASUS's forums suggested that way they work better. Possible cause of sluggish/non-responsive BIOS?

EDIT2: Wierd(-er), after a few restarts I managed to get in BIOS and the NumpadArrow keys work (only when NumLock is OFF), Enter and Exit also, but no other keys. I left most settings at AUTO. Windows also recognizes three cores (in the Windows Task Manager), but I still think the systems works sluggish. CoreTemp shows an idle of 33-35C but only registers two (2?!) cores.

OK, I'm absolutely puzzled!

Try running with just one stick of RAM.
Also, use CPU-Z to know exactly what is running and at what speeds/settings.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Nice Avatar







Haven't seen you in a while. It's good to see you again, where you been???

I have been lurking







Muahahaha


----------



## AtiViVo

RAM works at 5-5-5-18 /2T timings , Unganged (Win64 recognizes all 4gb), NB frequency at 1067mhz , DRAM at 401mhz.

CPU 2.8ghz 14x200mhz multiplier/bus speed (I think?) at default 1.36v (CoreTemp reads it as 1.32v). HyperTransport ~1005mhz (that's the maximum for the M2N32-SLI, right?). Right now testing the new audio card, 5.1 suround player and several background programs running, CPU temp ~37 to 39C. System is stable... heh, I sound like a Borg!.









By the way, Device Manager lists the x3 720BE as "three CPU's". Is that correct?

I'll try the 1 stick of RAM tomorrow - it's already evening here and I have awfull room lighting, and I'd hate to use a flashlight.

Any reccomended (free) overall system test program? 3d Mark?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtiViVo*


Hello again!

I need some help, folks - I installed the new CPU, RAM and audio (some problems taking out the old parts, but everything is OK). Booted and an error came up - "CMOS Error - Default settings loaded" (I did clear the CMOS before installing the PII). I tried to enter BIOS, but I couldn't, so I pressed F1 and entered Windows Xp. I restarted, no problems.
Here's a screenshot from CPU-z:
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g161/Vruk/Cpu-z.jpg

Problem is, I can't enter BIOS.. well, I can, but the keyboard doesn't work and I can't change anything. BIOS v2205, identifies the CPU and RAM (4096 mg DDRII) but... nada! I tried pressing all the buttons and only the TAB key works... the startup also seems a bit sluggish, but no problems at all (I haven't tested a real application yet).
Advice? What's wrong, I mean XP boots, I have a working keyboard, the BIOS flashed fine and worked yesterday with my 3500+ and it does identify the x3 720BE.
:/

EDIT: BTW I installed the RAM in the black slots, A2/B2. Some folks on ASUS's forums suggested that way they work better. Possible cause of sluggish/non-responsive BIOS?

EDIT2: Wierd(-er), after a few restarts I managed to get in BIOS and the NumpadArrow keys work (only when NumLock is OFF), Enter and Exit also, but no other keys. I left most settings at AUTO. Windows also recognizes three cores (in the Windows Task Manager), but I still think the systems works sluggish. CoreTemp shows an idle of 33-35C but only registers two (2?!) cores.

OK, I'm absolutely puzzled!


Are you using a usb keyboard. If you are do you have a PS2 keyboard that you can try when working in the bios. My last thought is to try another known good keyboard for entering and making changes is the bios.


----------



## Slink

I have a little tidbit for you folks.

I tried to "hot flash" another PLCC chip (those little removable BIOS chips that were available on some M2N32 boards). The goal was to write another mobo's BIOS to the chip. Let it suffice to say I'm using the same computer as I type this (didn't fry meh rig) but despite numerous efforts with a plethora of flash utilities, there was no success. However, I ALMOST successfully flashed my mobo BIOS to the foreign chip.

I feel that the chip may have been incompatible with my mobo.

*Here are some common errors from programs:*

BIOS image not compatible/diff. model, etc.
BIOS image too old! Cannot downgrade! (WHAT? That's lame.)
New BIOS file size not same as current BIOS.
*Programs I tried (random order):*

AWDFLASH (DOS)
UNIFLASH (didn't even run)
AFUDOS (DOS)
Asus E-Z Flash (in CMOS setup)
Asus Update (Windows XP)
I could hot flash backup chips all day for my mobo, provided the chips were compatible. That reminds me: *Has anyone had luck going from a newer BIOS back to an older one?*


----------



## AtiViVo

I flashed from 2101 to 2001, before going to 2205. Again, some folks at ASUS reccomended it for better stability.

I tried with one stick. Same results, boots fine, Windows loads, BIOS available but only with NumPad keys. Windows itself runs fine, but the BIOS and loading process is very sluggish. I'll try to manually set the timings on the memory. I think maybe with all settings on Auto it takes some time for the BIOS to set everything?...

EDIT: Just updated my system specs - decent, I guess?


----------



## Slink

@AtiViVo: Excellent. Thanks for info.

I gots ta get me some 2205. This 2001 BIOS is wonky.


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AtiViVo* 
RAM works at 5-5-5-18 /2T timings , Unganged (Win64 recognizes all 4gb), NB frequency at 1067mhz , DRAM at 401mhz.

CPU 2.8ghz 14x200mhz multiplier/bus speed (I think?) at default 1.36v (CoreTemp reads it as 1.32v). HyperTransport ~1005mhz (that's the maximum for the M2N32-SLI, right?). Right now testing the new audio card, 5.1 suround player and several background programs running, CPU temp ~37 to 39C. System is stable... heh, I sound like a Borg!.









By the way, Device Manager lists the x3 720BE as "three CPU's". Is that correct?

I'll try the 1 stick of RAM tomorrow - it's already evening here and I have awfull room lighting, and I'd hate to use a flashlight.

Any reccomended (free) overall system test program? 3d Mark?

Yep everything sounds okay, now overclock that puppy by the multiplier if you have aftermarket cooling! It will probably do 3.6ghz at a vcore of 1.4000-1.4500v in the BIOS. Aftermarket coolers these days are pretty cheap, you can do 3.6ghz on a Xigmatek HDT1283 for $25 @ the egg after rebate.

3dmark06 is pretty alright for benching.


----------



## N2Gaming

So check out this new thread I started and get your rears entered so that the thread can grow and the whole world can see just how good these M2N boards really are.









Don't be shy and don't worry if you only have a small overclock like 200Mhz over stock. The idea here is to get this thread going and build it from the ground up... So if you have any kind of overclock that you can post & validate then please by all means post your results. Who knows you could get recognition for some time to come.









I hope to see you all in there.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## Campo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Well If you cant get the vcore any higher then that's the max but my MB will put out 1.7vcore so I doubt that you cant go any higher than 1.325. Do you have C&Q disabled?

What's C&Q and how do I disable it?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
What's C&Q and how do I disable it?

That's Cool & Quiet, and it's found in the BIOS. It's one of the CPUs features.


----------



## Campo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
That's Cool & Quiet, and it's found in the BIOS. It's one of the CPUs features.

What does it do?


----------



## N2Gaming

Qool N Quiet allows your system to run on minimul voltage/wattage/frequencies to conserve power usage. when the system sits at idle it powers down the cpu and slows the frequency down. Then any time you start doing something that requires the cpu to run faster it powers the chip w/more voltage and increases the cpu frequency to handle the load you are asking it to perform.


----------



## Campo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Qool N Quiet allows your system to run on minimul voltage/wattage/frequencies to conserve power usage. when the system sits at idle it powers down the cpu and slows the frequency down. Then any time you start doing something that requires the cpu to run faster it powers the chip w/more voltage and increases the cpu frequency to handle the load you are asking it to perform.









Oh alright, if I find and disable C&Q, what should I up vcore to?


----------



## N2Gaming

You could set it to Auto but if you want it to run at stock speeds you can get away w/running it at 1.28-1.35v 24/7


----------



## Campo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
You could set it to Auto but if you want it to run at stock speeds you can get away w/running it at 1.28-1.35v 24/7

So if I disable C&Q and set CPU voltage to Auto it should make my OC stable??


----------



## Manyak

Well being that this is the M2N-SLI thread and I just pulled one out of my girlfriend's computer, I'd just like to ask one question:

What moron over at ASUS thought it would be a good idea to stick the ATX P1 connector in the middle of the motherboard?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
So if I disable C&Q and set CPU voltage to Auto it should make my OC stable??

Mostlikely not. I'm sorry I'm a bit tired so this will be my last post for the night. If you are overclocking to 3.0 Ghz then you may want to run the CPU volt's at 1.35-1.4 depending on what it takes to make it stable...

Good luck and good night all,

N2G

EDIT: Manyak, I just wanted to comment on this one real quick. The power supply in the middle of the mobo does suck eggs for sure but I'm sure they had their reason. I have seen this done on other mobo's as well so it's not just an Asus design issue.


----------



## Campo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Mostlikely not. I'm sorry I'm a bit tired so this will be my last post for the night. If you are overclocking to 3.0 Ghz then you may want to run the CPU volt's at 1.35-1.4 depending on what it takes to make it stable...

Good luck and good night all,

N2G

My OC is stable at 3080mhz and 1.325v but yeah as soon as I go any higher it becomes unstable.

'Night man.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Well being that this is the M2N-SLI thread and I just pulled one out of my girlfriend's computer, I'd just like to ask one question:

What moron over at ASUS thought it would be a good idea to stick the ATX P1 connector in the middle of the motherboard?

Yeah, I know. PITA for cable management aye?


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
Yeah, I know. PITA for cable management aye?

lol for real.

By the way, I'm probably going to use this board as a temporary computer until I buy a real rig, but....do you know if it supports BE cpus?


----------



## Campo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
lol for real.

By the way, I'm probably going to use this board as a temporary computer until I buy a real rig, but....do you know if it supports BE cpus?

It'd want to. I'm running a BE in mine hahaha.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
It'd want to. I'm running a BE in mine hahaha.

haha ok, cool then. I'll just pick one of those up and when I get a rig I'll switch it with the 4200 in my HTPC. thanks


----------



## AtiViVo

Happy Easter to any Orthodox folks among you!









I tried with one stic of RAM - same result, works fast in Windows (well, somewhat slower with only 2GB) but very sluggish before loading Windows and in the BIOS. The PC restarted iself first-time I booted with one stick RAM, but no problems otherwise. It's just as stable (and sluggish prior to Windows) as with two RAM sticks.
There's definately a _huge_ performance boost, though, and all three cores work fine. Tested with Mass Effect, Il-2 1946, Photoshop and just opening a dozen programs at the same time. Excellent!

As for the overclock, I won't try it now. I'm using the default cooling (sadly, cheap aftermarket coolers aren't availabe where I live) and my PSU isn't very powerfull, too - only 400 watts. I hope the new HD4770 only draws 80 watts, otherwise I'm stuck with the old x1650 (I guess it bottlenecks the CPU, doesn't it?)...


----------



## Campo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
My OC is stable at 3080mhz and 1.325v but yeah as soon as I go any higher it becomes unstable.

'Night man.

Ok, cool & quiet was already disabled. Next idea?


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
lol for real.

By the way, I'm probably going to use this board as a temporary computer until I buy a real rig, but....do you know if it supports BE cpus?

Yes it will support BE CPUs. I have run a 6400+ BE and now a 9850 BE on my mobo, and all works as it should


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
Ok, cool & quiet was already disabled. Next idea?

Campo, what kind of stability tests have you ran with the 3Ghz OC? I would first make sure things are stable at those clocks before pushing any further. Give OCCT a try for 1 hour. I prefer the "High" priority test. If in fact things appear to be stable with OCCT then I would try giving it a bump in Vcore (0.025 increments). Make sure your memory is not over it's rated factory speed as well. That can sometimes cause stability issues.

Include some CPU-Z screen shots if you can. That should give us a better idea on where you're at.

Good luck


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

I've got the m2n72 sli board - may I join? I have a few questions about overclocking that board. I don't feel I'm getting the most out of the m2n and 7750 set up. I have read up on a few guides but I can't find any stable settings other than the preset oc feature in the bios. I can't even set the multi to 15x without it crashing windows. I'm going to try and figure out what's going wrong.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie* 
I've got the m2n72 sli board - may I join? I have a few questions about overclocking that board. I don't feel I'm getting the most out of the m2n and 7750 set up. I have read up on a few guides but I can't find any stable settings other than the preset oc feature in the bios. I can't even set the multi to 15x without it crashing windows. I'm going to try and figure out what's going wrong.

Sure I'll add you to the roster right now. Welcome to the club.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Oops I have a m3n72. Can I still be in your cool club? LOL I understand if not cause I have a different board.

-Andrew


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie* 
Oops I have a m3n72. Can I still be in your cool club? LOL I understand if not cause I have a different board.

-Andrew

No Problem as the opening post states, all people are welcome to join.







So you are just fine. I encourage this to promote more members to share there experiences w/mobo's and also to allow all our members to cross compare what these boards can do compared to newer mobo's.









Thank you for your interest in the club.

N2G


----------



## N2Gaming

Nvm


----------



## Slink

I just updated to the 2205 revision BIOS, and it seems worlds better than the previous versions. I was using rev. 2001 prior to this. This version (2205) reports loads of info on memory timings, and also visually separates timing options into relevant groups. I strongly recommend this BIOS over all other revisions.

Also, my memory instability problem seems to have gone "bye-bye". Perhaps I speak too soon...


----------



## Campo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Campo, what kind of stability tests have you ran with the 3Ghz OC? I would first make sure things are stable at those clocks before pushing any further. Give OCCT a try for 1 hour. I prefer the "High" priority test. If in fact things appear to be stable with OCCT then I would try giving it a bump in Vcore (0.025 increments). Make sure your memory is not over it's rated factory speed as well. That can sometimes cause stability issues.

Include some CPU-Z screen shots if you can. That should give us a better idea on where you're at.

Good luck









Hey mate.

I've run ORTHOS for 2 hours at 3010mhz. And then I ran OCCT for another hour after that and all was well. I can't up the vcore as the max it will go is 1.325v for some reason, no idea why. Anyone know?

Screenshots:


----------



## N2Gaming

Hi Campo, I think your mobo has a cpu voltage limit due to specific hardware integrated on your mobo. I don't think you have the 8 Phase power circuitry design built into your mobo. So they prolly limit the cpu volts to keep the mobo safe from any damage. That would be my guess. I could be wrong and as always invite any one to disprove this theory.

You may be able to find a volt mod some where on the internet for your mobo but I really don't think it's really worth messing w/it like that.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## Campo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hi Campo, I think your mobo has a cpu voltage limit due to specific hardware integrated on your mobo. I don't think you have the 8 Phase power circuitry design built into your mobo. So they prolly limit the cpu volts to keep the mobo safe from any damage. That would be my guess. I could be wrong and as always invite any one to disprove this theory.

You may be able to find a volt mod some where on the internet for your mobo but I really don't think it's really worth messing w/it like that.

Good Luck,

N2G

Thanks, so there's no other way to get it stable?

Thanks again.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
Thanks, so there's no other way to get it stable?

Thanks again.

Honestly I really don't know. I did notice your cpuz screen shot shows that you are running your ram in single channel. if you are using two sticks of ram you may want to try to move one stick to another slot to increase the bandwidth of your ram to improve overall system spd.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## Campo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Honestly I really don't know. I did notice your cpuz screen shot shows that you are running your ram in single channel. if you are using two sticks of ram you may want to try to move one stick to another slot to increase the bandwidth of your ram to improve overall system spd.

Good Luck,

N2G

Nah mate, it's 1 x 2GB stick.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
Nah mate, it's 1 x 2GB stick.

Prolly would be nice to add another idendical stick for improved performance. How does it perform now. I mean do you game w/it or use Photoshop/illistrator or any other photo rendering or video rendering app's?


----------



## Campo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Prolly would be nice to add another idendical stick for improved performance. How does it perform now. I mean do you game w/it or use Photoshop/illistrator or any other photo rendering or video rendering app's?

Yeah I was thinking about getting another one.

Yeah I game and use PS on it and it seems fine, to me anyway.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
Yeah I was thinking about getting another one.

Yeah I game and use PS on it and it seems fine, to me anyway.

One thing you may look into is a better HSF if you don't already have a good one. A cooler cpu will prolly do you a little bit of justice in trying to get your system stable. I did not see a HSF in your sig, that is why I mentioned it. don't expect a miracle from it but results will very from system to system.

Edit: your sig says you have a stock HSF on a 5400+BE. I have two of those that I bought NIB and neither came w/a HSF. Are you running a stock amd hsf or did you get something down under that we don't have available to us here in the states?


----------



## Campo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
One thing you may look into is a better HSF if you don't already have a good one. A cooler cpu will prolly do you a little bit of justice in trying to get your system stable. I did not see a HSF in your sig, that is why I mentioned it. don't expect a miracle from it but results will very from system to system.

Edit: your sig says you have a stock HSF on a 5400+BE. I have two of those that I bought NIB and neither came w/a HSF. Are you running a stock amd hsf or did you get something down under that we don't have available to us here in the states?

Yeah was thinking about that. It's a stock AMD HSF at the moment. It came with it BTW


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hi Campo, I think your mobo has a cpu voltage limit due to specific hardware integrated on your mobo. I don't think you have the 8 Phase power circuitry design built into your mobo. So they prolly limit the cpu volts to keep the mobo safe from any damage. That would be my guess. I could be wrong and as always invite any one to disprove this theory.

You may be able to find a volt mod some where on the internet for your mobo but I really don't think it's really worth messing w/it like that.

Good Luck,

N2G

I agree with N2Gaming,I had a look through the manual on the asus site and
it looks like your ocing options are very limited.

One thing you might try is the AI gear,the top gear (10%oc I think)will give you 3080mhz,but that might be the best you are going to get.

Is auto your only option for cpu voltage?

According to the manual it looks like that is the only option.

Gyro


----------



## Campo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
I agree with N2Gaming,I had a look through the manual on the asus site and
it looks like your ocing options are very limited.

One thing you might try is the AI gear,the top gear (10%oc I think)will give you 3080mhz,but that might be the best you are going to get.

Is auto your only option for cpu voltage?

According to the manual it looks like that is the only option.

Gyro

For voltage I have Auto, 1.325 and it just goes down and down until 0.8 or something.


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Prolly would be nice to add another identical stick for improved performance.

Agreed.

Re. cooling: generally, cooling only prevents heat-related instability. However (as you know) it is extremely important to keep your microchips cool.

Sounds like you should try to optimize the CPU's voltage use. Cooling is one way to help. Usually, a lower multiplier setting will go unstable at a lower effective CPU freq, but that's one way to lower voltage use and distribute more/same voltage to fewer... umm, threads? (by decreasing the CPU multiplier).

This will only help you if your CPU is NOT going unstable due to the individual portions of the multiplier failing to "fire" quickly. If that _isn't_ the case, it would mean that your *high multiplier setting* is sucking too much voltage. You might be able to dial it down and then increase the ref. clk. Wanna try?


----------



## G-Byte

From the reviews at The Egg not many buyers didn't have trouble with this board.

Asus's spec's for the oc section are as follows:

AI Overclocking (intelligent CPU frequency tuner)
SFS (Stepless Frequency Selection): allowing FSB tuning from 200MHz up to 400MHz at 1MHz increment
ASUS C.P.R.(CPU Parameter Recall)
Adjustable FSB/DDR2 ratio. Fixed PCI/PCIe frequencies.

So you might be able to step it down to a 13x mulit and up the htt more...but then you are going to be oc'ing that ram more than you are now. Kingston's value brand is not known for it's ocing ability.


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
From the reviews at The Egg not many buyers didn't have trouble with this board.

Asus's spec's for the oc section are as follows:

AI Overclocking (intelligent CPU frequency tuner)
SFS (Stepless Frequency Selection): allowing FSB tuning from 200MHz up to 400MHz at 1MHz increment
ASUS C.P.R.(CPU Parameter Recall)
Adjustable FSB/DDR2 ratio. Fixed PCI/PCIe frequencies.

So you might be able to step it down to a 13x mulit and up the htt more...but then you are going to be oc'ing that ram more than you are now. Kingston's value brand is not known for it's ocing ability.

The CPR has never worked. "Adjustable FSB-DDR ratio? Umm, they mean RAM speed setting?







Oh well...

As for trouble... trouble is the way of the Enthusiast. Feel free to quote me there. ;-P


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
trouble is the way of the Enthusiast ;-P


----------



## Campo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
So you might be able to step it down to a 13x mulit and up the htt more...but then you are going to be oc'ing that ram more than you are now. Kingston's value brand is not known for it's ocing ability.

Alright, I'll have a shot at this and see how it goes


----------



## princip

anybody know any good gpu stress program,
I've a feeling my gpu is a bit dodgy


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
anybody know any good gpu stress program,
I've a feeling my gpu is a bit dodgy

Furmark is a good one to use. Lots of different settings for various resolutions. It's even got a contest type of run that you use to test and post online. Here it the linky.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

[email protected] gpu2! It get my 8800GTS hotter than ati tool and furmark!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
I've a feeling my gpu is a bit dodgy

Princip, what kind of symptoms are you currently experiencing with this video card? Artifacting? Freezing? Poor Performance ingame?

Good luck


----------



## princip

I haven't been playing games for a while, and today I fancied a whirl at Civ4 which isn't that intensive and it was freezing and even bsod once.


----------



## princip

how about good apps for ram benchmarking....I use orthos but can only get a small blend test...


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
how about good apps for ram benchmarking....I use orthos but can only get a small blend test...


Try memtest86+


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
I haven't been playing games for a while, and today I fancied a whirl at Civ4 which isn't that intensive and it was freezing and even bsod once.

Princip, I found Civ4 to be more of a CPU intensive game then on the GPU side. Have you tested with running everything at stock first? What kind of stability testing did you perform? When running memtest86+ make sure to run tests 5 and 8 each for at least 20 minutes.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## test tube

Got my friend's 920 to 3570mhz on this board, stable.

Settings:
vcore: 1.45v in BIOS, 1.47v load in CPU-Z
Bus: 255mhz
Memory: 680mhz @ 3-3-3-8-16 and 2.225v (default is 2.200v)
Multi: 14x
HT: 4x

Loads at 58C max on small FFTs in Prime95 with a Scythe Mugen II. He is getting another M2N32-sli deluxe so he can use sli (bottom slot is fubared) and selling this one to his brother. Great board.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
He is getting another M2N32-sli deluxe so he can use sli (bottom slot is fubared) and selling this one to his brother. Great board.

Tell him to grab N2G's If it's Still there.


----------



## test tube

He already ordered it.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Tell him to grab N2G's If it's Still there.

Yup I still have it. Which reminds me to bump that thread.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
He already ordered it.









That's too bad. Good deal on one seen here


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Princip, I found Civ4 to be more of a CPU intensive game then on the GPU side. Have you tested with running everything at stock first? What kind of stability testing did you perform? When running memtest86+ make sure to run tests 5 and 8 each for at least 20 minutes.

Let us know

Good luck

Oh god is this game more CPU intensive than GPU. Try going from my Phenom II 940 3.0GHz to my Laptop Core Duo 2 T5450 1.5GHz. It's painfull! It's like 3 times the loading time between turns and the Phenom II isn't even full CPU load when its calculating the AI units turns. GPU really doesn't help too much like you said.

(Although to be fair, I play the world map with 15 AI units so then my load times are actually noticeable







)

Love Civ4!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Nice bump N2G. I think the main prob your having selling it is that most people dont know what phenomenal boards these are! They can really hang with the newer stuff!


----------



## thewebmaster179

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Nice bump N2G. I think the main prob your having selling it is that most people dont know what phenomenal boards these are! They can really hang with the newer stuff!

mobo technology is really the slowest to advance. What do current boards have on ours really.
Hypertransport 3 doesn't seem to add a significant improvement and ddr3 has yet to take off as well.
The only thing I can think about is PCIEx 2.0 but it's hardly worth upgrading for that.
I'm planning to stick with this board till its death


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thewebmaster179* 
mobo technology is really the slowest to advance. What do current boards have on ours really.
Hypertransport 3 doesn't seem to add a significant improvement and ddr3 has yet to take off as well.
The only thing I can think about is PCIEx 2.0 but it's hardly worth upgrading for that.
I'm planning to stick with this board till its death









Well I upgraded or so I thought to a Foxconn Destroyer mobo. In any case, this new to me Destroyer mobo has great video potential. How ever unlike many of the newer AM2+ mobos this Destroyer lacks the ability to change the NB Frequency Multiplier so it's ability to overclock the Phenom II 940 is limited as well. So far from the limited time I have played w/it. " Sorry guys I have a lot on my table ATM " I have come to the conclusion that the ASUS M2N32 SLI Deluxe is just as quick as the Destroyer. I have not dug into the heat issues that many users have seen thus far but will do more research on that when I get some free/spare time on my hands.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Yeah you got a full plate with that other OC thread... lol


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Yeah you got a full plate with that other OC thread... lol

Yeah but that's not what I meant. I am dealing w/real life situations. Medical records doctor appointments etc etc. So I've been spreading my self thin all across the board.







Trying to deal w/my boat, cars, DMV etc etc etc. I have a huge web of things to keep me busy. I just have to try to stay focused enough so that I can juggle them all in a productive manner.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
How ever unlike many of the newer AM2+ mobos this Destroyer lacks the ability to change the NB Frequency Multiplier so it's ability to overclock the Phenom II 940 is limited as well.

N2Gaming, if you haven't already go this thread and scroll down to "_WPCredit(For hacking the CPU-NB Speed)_". Download that application and check it out. Are you running the P14 BIOS?

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, if you haven't already go this thread and scroll down to "_WPCredit(For hacking the CPU-NB Speed)_". Download that application and check it out. Are you running the P14 BIOS?

Good luck

Yes I am running the P14 bios. Let me look at that hack.







Thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys this is off topic but of valid concern for all. be careful around people showing flu like symptoms. There is a Swine flue epedimic out bread from Mexico that is spreading and of major concern to the World government and the world bank has already offered to help finance Mexico to stave off the battle against this deadly flu. It's all in the link I gave.

Good luck and good night,

N2G


----------



## GANDALF21502

So will the pII 955 work on this board? Has anyone tried it out?


----------



## N2Gaming

You could always be the first. AM3 CPU's have both ddr2 & ddr3 ram controllers so it might just be possible. Try it and let us know.







What is the rated wattage for the Ph II 955 ?


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey guys this is off topic but of valid concern for all. be careful around people showing flu like symptoms. There is a Swine flue epedimic out bread from Mexico that is spreading and of major concern to the World government and the world bank has already offered to help finance Mexico to stave off the battle against this deadly flu. It's all in the link I gave.

Good luck and good night,

N2G

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/27/wo...?_r=1&emc=eta1
Good heads up for everyone.








My sister is evacuating her home in Houston to avoid this possible epidemic.
My Dad bought out all the masks they had at the drug store.
I am eating lots of oranges


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
So will the pII 955 work on this board? Has anyone tried it out?

GANDALF21502, that's hard to say. The PhII 940 runs the same core and has the same memory controller as the PhII 940 so I don't see why not. Of course there really is no guarantee on Asus's part.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Try it and let us know.







What is the rated wattage for the Ph II 955 ?

N2Gaming, I believe is 125w (thermal design power).

Good luck guys


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, I believe is 125w (thermal design power).

Yessir, 125 watts of board-destroying heat power.








I am waiting for smaller nm tech in these chips... maybe they can decrease the therm. output to ~100w or so... 125W = Ouch. I can dream...

I don't think I would bother putting a quad in one of these boards (tho the boards ROCK







). Just that they are so hot, and that these boards may limit the potential. Given that the latter of the two isn't true, I would definitely buy a quad at a later date for the hopeful lower heat output.

IN OTHER WORDS, "Kudos" to you brave souls for managing to use it and keep it cooled.







Sry4 kinda going "OT" here.


----------



## N2Gaming

NP slink if it involves any thing related to cpu's ram mobo's etc inside a pc then feel free to wonder in any direction of pc lingo.


----------



## Vermillion

Count me in.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
I don't think I would bother putting a quad in one of these boards (tho the boards ROCK







). Just that they are so hot, and that these boards may limit the potential. Given that the latter of the two isn't true, I would definitely buy a quad at a later date for the hopeful lower heat output.

Slink, the PhII 955 has the same TDP as the 940. I can't imagine them being any different. Was there some type of requirement on some other boards if you were to run the older Phenom I quads?

Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

IDK about you guys boards but mine is a max 125w.(per asus) That being said I'd have to go with something lower so that I could OC and not worry about the voltage regs and mosfets.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vermillion* 
Count me in.









I add you later on some time, just consider your self a member









Hey everyone Welcome Vermillion to the club.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Slink, the PhII 955 has the same TDP as the 940. I can't imagine them being any different. Was there some type of requirement on some other boards if you were to run the older Phenom I quads?

Good luck

Thinker some of the other Phenom I cpu's had a wattage of 140w and that is too much watt's for this m2n series of mobo's for they have a 125w max rating. Any thing of 125w and lower will run on these mobo's providing you don't push them to much and overheat the mobo VRM's or what ever it is that is overheating on the boards. These boards seem to get a little hot w/the Phenom cpu's and I don't really know why, wether it is related to the coding or power usage from the chip. The reason I say coding is because I'm thinking the coding may be suspect if not written for these chipsets etc and there for may cause the sensors to throw off incorrect information. I have not tried to run the Phenom II on this mobo lately. I have not even taken much time w/it in the Destroyer mobo.







I prolly should. In any case I would like to get back to my comparison tests so that I can determine what part of the m2n32 mobo is giving the heat related issue so that I can see if there is any thing that can be done about it. I would like to blow air over diff suspected area's until I am able to get the overheated area temp to drop then put a temp probe in that area to get a more precise temp reading if at all possible.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

First Off welcome Vermillion.









Next another thing you could do [email protected] is pick up one of those cheep ir temp guns.


----------



## Vermillion

Thx for the warm welcome guys!


----------



## N2Gaming

NP Vermillion.







Welcome to OCN while I'm at it. I added you to the roster and made a change to how our members are listed. It's nothing big but I figured it's time to keep track of how many members we actually have. The change I made will allow any one to see how many members we have by looking at the number of the last member on the list. Now this by no means symbolizes that the last member is the least. It's just that they are unfortunate to have a OCN membership name at the end of the alphabet.









With Vermillion we have 66 members. Get's your kicks vermillion you were the 66th member to date. Maybe I will start referencing the number of membership in the title but at this point it is a moot point and a day late dollar short kind of deal. I only wish you guys would step up a little to offer up suggestions for idea's on this thread.







Any way I just thought you all would like to know that we almost at 70 members.

Thank you all,

N2G


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vermillion* 
Thx for the warm welcome guys!

"Hello and welcome," from me too.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Slink, the PhII 955 has the same TDP as the 940. I can't imagine them being any different. Was there some type of requirement on some other boards if you were to run the older Phenom I quads?

Good luck

Yeps, same TDP, afaik: I was agreeing with you. I was also saying that 125W is KUHRAYZEE! I just don't want to plug something into my board that churns out 125W of TDP. Yuck.









As far as any board "requirement", all I know is that my mobo (M2N-32) maxes at 125W according to Asus, as stated by eclipseaudio4.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I'll tell ya I would love to find out if we can get an AM3 chip going in these boards. Some of them are quite nice as far as TDP and cache. The only Prob is even the 710 goes for around $110 which Is really too much for me to justify on the bottom of the line. not even considering that it may not work.

Altho If we could get 11 members to chip in $10 a piece and someone brave enough to try it that would not be so bad. What do you guys think. 710=95w TDP 3x512 L2 6mb L3 It would be nice to know we can at least run an AM3.


----------



## test tube

N2Gaming, it's weird you have heat issues with the Phenom IIs as my friend's 920 runs at 3570mhz no problem. He's been running it OC'd for about a month now with no issues. He has 4 120mm 90CFM fans in the case as well and the added minifan on the northbridge.


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
"Hello and welcome," from me too.









Yeps, same TDP, afaik: I was agreeing with you. I was also saying that 125W is KUHRAYZEE! I just don't want to plug something into my board that churns out 125W of TDP. Yuck.









As far as any board "requirement", all I know is that my mobo (M2N-32) maxes at 125W according to Asus, as stated by eclipseaudio4.

But but but... High Heat = A LOT OF RAW PROCESSING POWER!!!









But yeah trying to keep this sucker cool not so fun. Now that the weather is getting hotter, the ambient temp has gone up in my case so the chip isn't as cool as I like it to be. I think I need a case with better air flow. But that = $$$


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
But but but... High Heat = A LOT OF RAW PROCESSING POWER!!!









But yeah trying to keep this sucker cool not so fun. Now that the weather is getting hotter, the ambient temp has gone up in my case so the chip isn't as cool as I like it to be. I think I need a case with better air flow. But that = $$$

Nah you just need a bigger TEC and better way to suck the heat away from it. lol


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Nah you just need a bigger TEC and better way to suck the heat away from it. lol

TEC? I am drawing a blank.... Can someone clairfy what that is


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
N2Gaming, it's weird you have heat issues with the Phenom IIs as my friend's 920 runs at 3570mhz no problem. He's been running it OC'd for about a month now with no issues. He has 4 120mm 90CFM fans in the case as well and the added minifan on the northbridge.

Well honestly I'm not really sure it is an issue. My cpu does not run hot but OCCT and Everest Ultimate tell me that something get's upward of 120+c on the main board and I don't know what it is. Once I replace my dead seagate drive hopefully just swap out the firmware circuit board mounted to the drive to save my data then I can get back to trying the Phenom II x4 940 BE in the M2N32 mobo. Then again w/out a NB Frequency multiplyer or the ability to to adjust the HT multiplier past x5 could be partly a problem as well. I may be a little off on the HT multiplier because I have not ran that system for a while. Most of my work lately has been on my daily driver DFI NF4 SLI-DR







Socket 939 Rocks. In any case I will get back to it evantually. There is just so much to do and so little time that it just gets hard to do it all.


----------



## test tube

>>My cpu does not run hot but OCCT and Everest Ultimate tell me that something get's upward of 120+c on the main board and I don't know what it is

One of my temps was in the 90s but it was the one of the onboard CPU thermal diodes... No idea if that's a correct reading because everything on the board seemed to be doing okay. On my P5N-D I know that after a certain amount of loading and heat one of the thermal sensors goes haywire and gives me temperatures in the 120s but everything seems to be in working order so I disregarded it.

edit: From another forum:

Quote:

i got same problem with speed fan and M2N32-SLI Deluxe.....and have been posting the same question on diff forums...apparently INTERNAL is the Stack Cool 2 "thingy" on back of motherboard, and I havent figured out what the Temp 3 is yet.....BUT
im runnin a AMD 5000+ Black edition with a Zalman 9500 and two front intake fans and two rear exhaust fans and a side exhaust fan....used AI Boost to raise multiplier from default 13.5x to 15x CPU went from 2.6 to 3.0ghz...then i stressed it running 4 instances of Orthos and playing Diablo II all at same time.....ASUS Probe reports 28c CPU and 29C MB at idle and 45C CPU and 30C MB running four instances of orthos for hours.

Before over clock and after....before stress test and after both temp 3 and internal show the fire symbols...internal under stress was 94C thats 201F so I toook RIGHT side off case and felt the stack cool 2 thingy thru a hole in the mobo tray with my fingers....now way it 94C!!!

apparently even tho speedfan "claims" full support for the ADT7475 (Stack Cool 2 thing) it CAN't be right......boiling water is only 212F and nowhere on the back side of my mobo tray is the temp even remotely warm.

Lastly I read another post somewhere about it and they said there are no sensors in temp3 and internal areas of the mobo....dont know if thats true or not...but I have NO even slightly warm air coming out of case ...anywhere even OC'd and under severe CPU stress. Im going to call ASUS on monday and ask them...my guess is theyre gonna say dont worry about it.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
TEC? I am drawing a blank.... Can someone clairfy what that is









?Thermal Evacuation Conduit? IDK!?

I have no idea, but I am pretty sure he is talking about a heatsink.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks for the heads up test tube on the stackcool thingy, That is one more place I did not even think of to test for heat. Yeah I would ignore it to but I had a mobo that was running just fine w/the 2101 bios and x2 5400+ BE w/out any issues. I put the x4 940 Be in it and updated the bios to 2205 and all of a sudden the mobo started acting up. I don't know if I did something wrong like accidentally fliping the clear cmos switch while the rig power supply was not turned off. What ever the case was I do know is the system was not happy and needed to be RMA'd. Since then I have not even tested the RMA returned mobo w/the 2205 bios that the asus tech flashed before shipping it out to me. So I will have to get back to it when time permits.


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
?Thermal Evacuation Conduit? IDK!?

I have no idea, but I am pretty sure he is talking about a heatsink.

lol that would have been my guess


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
?Thermal Evacuation Conduit? IDK!?

I have no idea, but I am pretty sure he is talking about a heatsink.

regarding rInferno: TEC = Thermo-electric cooler, also called a "heat pump" or "Peltier cooler".
I think he meant "bigger HSF" (high-speed fan) as "bigger" is a comparative word, and you don't currently have a TEC. ;-P

Anyway there are TEC's that turn off the Peltier unit when the temp gets low enuff, and just use the fan/heatsink (to avoid getting cold enuff 4 water condensation).

P.S. "Thermal evacuation conduit" is also very useful.







lol


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey all, I'm wondering what driver I have to use to set up a simple Raid 0 with a couple of raptor 36G drives for testing the M2N32 SLI Deluxe and what settings I have to make in the bios prior to installing the os. xp x64 will be the os. Do I need to put the raid driver on a floppy or can I put it on a usb disk drive. I have never done a raid installation before and figured I would give it a try since My other HDD is dead and I don't know how long I will be w/out it or if I will ever get the files from it. I'm hopefull that I can get back all the Data but only time will tell.

Any way does any one have any Raid experience on this mobo and can offer me the correct proceedure for setting up a raid installation on a clean OS install. I have not installed the OS yet and was thinking that I should do it at the same time.

Thanks,

N2G


----------



## eclipseaudio4

thermo electric cooler. I am guessing thats you HSF


----------



## princip

http://www.techpowerup.com/92330/Ath...uad-Core.html) !!! 7750 quad

does any bios have the "Advanced Clock Calibration" feature??


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
http://www.techpowerup.com/92330/Ath...uad-Core.html) !!! 7750 quad

does any bios have the "Advanced Clock Calibration" feature??

omg omg omg omg omg
I wonder if there's a way on this board... +1 for cool hw news.
-Slink


----------



## princip

just looked for Advanced Clock Calibration or "acc" in the latest bios and i can't see it
anybody seen it in any older bios versions?


----------



## MW041443

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
http://www.techpowerup.com/92330/Ath...uad-Core.html) !!! 7750 quad

does any bios have the "Advanced Clock Calibration" feature??

Sweet!!









EDIT: I want to build another computer now.


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
just looked for Advanced Clock Calibration or "acc" in the latest bios and i can't see it
anybody seen it in any older bios versions?

No. That would be a board-specific BIOS settings option that wasn't available on our board. The option apparently led to some simple or sloppy BIOS code enabling the "unstable" cores. Weird.


----------



## princip

damn doesn't look like we can unlock then


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
damn doesn't look like we can unlock then









So is that a - Rep now ?


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
http://www.techpowerup.com/92330/Ath...uad-Core.html) !!! 7750 quad

does any bios have the "Advanced Clock Calibration" feature??

You need a board with the SB750 chipset in order to unlock cores.


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
So is that a - Rep now ?









Naw, man. Still super interesting. That shows that the chips aren't like, LASERed off or something... the architecture is still whole inside.

45nm woulda been nice! Oh wellz...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I wish they would laser them off. That way it's not a 125w x3 or 2 chip. that is just crazy. Hmmm I can get the X4 125w or an x2 125w.....


----------



## N2Gaming

I guess no one has any raid experience w/these mobo's???


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I do not personally. I'll see if I can get in touch with a friend that at least has experience doing raid with OS's maybe he can point you in the right direction.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


My cpu does not run hot but OCCT and Everest Ultimate tell me that something get's upward of 120+c on the main board and I don't know what it is


N2Gaming, that definitely sounds like a bad sensor or just a faulty reading being reported from the software. I can't imagine that being accurate.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Any way does any one have any Raid experience on this mobo and can offer me the correct proceedure for setting up a raid installation on a clean OS install. I have not installed the OS yet and was thinking that I should do it at the same time.


N2Gaming, first you'll need to visit the Asus website and download the drivers for the raid controller. Make sure to download the correct ones (nvidia mediashield or Silicon raid). These drivers actually need to go onto a floppy disk. When you start to load the Windows XP installation, hit the "F6" key and it should allow you to choose which raid drivers to load with the OS. There is actually quite a bit to explain so I recommend checking out the manual. It's a very simple process. You can grab your manual by going here: http://dlsvr04.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/...32-sli_dlx.zip. Start on Page 5-29. The nvidia mediashield is very simple to get going. The silicon raid is about the same but it has a few more options.

Let us know

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


http://www.techpowerup.com/92330/Ath...uad-Core.html) !!! 7750 quad


Guys, isn't there a reason why AMD disabled the two other cores?


----------



## GANDALF21502

Well I doubt I will jump on a 955 since I have a 940 running stable thus far at 3.6 on this board. From what I have been reading though it seems there is no reason it would not work! If anyone tries, let me know!


----------



## Toot the Bagal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I guess no one has any raid experience w/these mobo's???


Been running raid 0 over 3 hard drives on this board for 5 months now, no problems so far.


----------



## AllenG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey all, I'm wondering what driver I have to use to set up a simple Raid 0 with a couple of raptor 36G drives for testing the M2N32 SLI Deluxe and what settings I have to make in the bios prior to installing the os. xp x64 will be the os. Do I need to put the raid driver on a floppy or can I put it on a usb disk drive. I have never done a raid installation before and figured I would give it a try since My other HDD is dead and I don't know how long I will be w/out it or if I will ever get the files from it. I'm hopefull that I can get back all the Data but only time will tell.

Any way does any one have any Raid experience on this mobo and can offer me the correct proceedure for setting up a raid installation on a clean OS install. I have not installed the OS yet and was thinking that I should do it at the same time.

Thanks,

N2G

Just enable the nvidia raid in the bios and enable raid on the sata ports you have the drives to stripe on... then enter the nvidia raid's bios after and create your stripe. Make sure to make a raid driver disk (has to be a floppy for xp and below, usb key will work for vista and newer) before hand with the correct (32 or 64 bit driver) for your os. It's a piece of cake really and works great provided the drives dont have any issues or develop any. I've ran two raid 0 arrays on this board from day one. Very pleased with nvidia's raid over any other onboard raid. When you go to install the os, if its xp make sure to catch that quick little "press f6 to load raid driver" on the initial boot from the CD.

EDIT: Also, as for hot running components on these board... there are a few chips on the mobo that project super high temps all the time, those sensors just dont seem to work or something. However, the chipset on these boards runs hot sometimes, i've seen temps close to 130 F. Anything over 100 F is considered a melt down by asus. (rolls eyes.) I was scared about this at first, but after 2 years on this board seeing temps in the "melt down range" for the entire time 24/7 i came to the conclusion its just fine and nothing to be alarmed of. LOL


----------



## AllenG

Crappy pic, done with paint. (Just reinstalled and havent put in photoshop) But it gets the idea across. Notice the temp outlined in red.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Please change those back to Celsius


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Please change those back to Celsius


Not trying to be a complete pain, but please convert it to Celsius, i prefer working in Fahrenheit... and im pretty sure that im the one using the comp not anyone else.

455 F would be 235 C


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


Crappy pic, done with paint. (Just reinstalled and havent put in photoshop) But it gets the idea across. Notice the temp outlined in red.


AllenG, thanks for pointing that out. If that were true (235C) then that component would have failed or at least become severally damaged. Sometimes a BIOS flash will resolve those type of issues with faulty readings...not always though.

Good luck

EDIT: AllenG, please watch your language.


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


AllenG, thanks for pointing that out. If that were true (235C) then that component would have failed or at least become severally damaged. Sometimes a BIOS flash will resolve those type of issues with faulty readings...not always though.

Good luck

EDIT: AllenG, please watch your language.


Yeah, that temp sensor being wrong doesnt bug me too much. no reason to even bother.

My bad, first forum i've ever seen where that would be considered "foul" language. Changed for a better suited word.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


My bad, first forum i've ever seen where that would be considered "foul" language. Changed for a better suited word.


AllenG, thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks for the all the suggestions w/regards to heat and Raid O guys. I'm gonna try the raid thing first once I get a grip and get over my " Smokey doggie's " Passing away this morning on the way to the vet. I am happy that she died in the presence of her mommy and me of natural complications, instead of in a facility by an administered over dose of a sedative to euthanize her. Her whole family was with her even Whiskers. I just had to pull over off the free way real quick so that I could say a quick prayer for her because she died in the car on the way to the vet.


----------



## thlnk3r

N2Gaming, sorry to hear that. I hope all is well.

In regards to the raid, I recommend trying out the Silicon raid first. The nvidia mediashield controller is simpler but I think it's limited in terms of options.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks Thlnk3r, I'll have to read the manual as you suggested to find out what controller does what as far as speed and so on.


----------



## AllenG

Sorry to hear about your pup. Thats hard.

As for using the silicon image raid, i'd stay away from it. to use the sil controller, one of the sata ports is on the back panel of the board and you have to use an esata cable. Not to mention the sil controller is only sata gen 1. A raid 0 on that would perform only slightly better than a single drive on the nvidia controller (not that it matters with sata gen 1 raptors though). I'd still use the nvraid, even with gen 1 drives.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


As for using the silicon image raid, i'd stay away from it. to use the sil controller, one of the sata ports is on the back panel of the board and you have to use an esata cable. Not to mention the sil controller is only sata gen 1. A raid 0 on that would perform only slightly better than a single drive on the nvidia controller (not that it matters with sata gen 1 raptors though). I'd still use the nvraid, even with gen 1 drives.


AllenG, wow what an inconvenience. I just noticed that on the specifications page. Thanks for pointing that out









N2Gaming, I'd suggest sticking with the nvidia mediashield raid.

Good luck


----------



## AllenG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
AllenG, wow what an inconvenience. I just noticed that on the specifications page. Thanks for pointing that out









N2Gaming, I'd suggest sticking with the nvidia mediashield raid.

Good luck

The only reason the sil chip is really there is for the esata port. I dont even know why they put one of the ports on the board itself for internal use. Woulda been smarter to make the esata port run as one of the nvidia sata's, seeing as you can actually eject them as a device; which you cant do on the sil chip, you have to reboot to stop and disconnect a device... or do it the ghetto way by uninstalling the drive through the device manager (what a pain!). Needless to say, i dont use the esata often because of this.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
The only reason the sil chip is really there is for the esata port. I dont even know why they put one of the ports on the board itself for internal use. Woulda been smarter to make the esata port run as one of the nvidia sata's, seeing as you can actually eject them as a device; which you cant do on the sil chip, you have to reboot to stop and disconnect a device... or do it the ghetto way by uninstalling the drive through the device manager (what a pain!). Needless to say, i dont use the esata often because of this.

AllenG, the Silicon raid controller on my DFI board actually has 4-Sata II ports. I wasn't aware that some only had two (one for esata and one for sata).


----------



## thewebmaster179

according to everest my mobo is at 35ÂºC. Is this accurate? is this APPROPIATE? any recommended program to check out temps?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thewebmaster179* 
according to everest my mobo is at 35ÂºC. Is this accurate? is this APPROPIATE? any recommended program to check out temps?

Thewebmaster179, that chipset temperature seems to be about right. If you have great airflow in your case then I wouldn't doubt that temperature reading. All though my nforce 4 chipset is different then your 570, I'm getting around 38C idle with a 26C room ambient.

Hope that helps


----------



## thewebmaster179

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Thewebmaster179, that chipset temperature seems to be about right. If you have great airflow in your case then I wouldn't doubt that temperature reading. All though my nforce 4 chipset is different then your 570, I'm getting around 38C idle with a 26C room ambient.

Hope that helps

sure does, thx. Temp seems appropiate to me too (winter is fast approaching here so that'll help







) but I had my doubts about Everest showing the proper temperature. I've got an open case, a few chassis fans and my AC64 cpu cooler so I'm not too worried


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


AllenG, the Silicon raid controller on my DFI board actually has 4-Sata II ports. I wasn't aware that some only had two (one for esata and one for sata).


the port configuration can be done however reguardless of the chip (one external, all internal, or whatever). The only thing the controller chip limits is how many ports it can handle... not where they can be put. The sil controller on this board is the sil3132 i believe. its a 2 port sata gen 1 controller. It supports raid supposedly, but i've never bothered to enable the feature or even acknowledge weather the ability to do so exists.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thewebmaster179*


sure does, thx. Temp seems appropiate to me too (winter is fast approaching here so that'll help







) but I had my doubts about Everest showing the proper temperature. I've got an open case, a few chassis fans and my AC64 cpu cooler so I'm not too worried


I've had nothing but great results using everest. It has everything I could want. I would recommend all to at least try it.

Mine runs about 30 but I am on water and have an open side plus a fan on top of it.


----------



## G-Byte

N2G: Man sorry to hear about your friend. It is always sad to lose a loved one and it doesn't matter how many feet they have. I wish you well.
...

Ya for me my "chipset" temps are always stuck at 127C. My cpu right now is at 55C using two vmwares for folding. On a cool evening I'll get to 47/48 and then the chipset will go down to maybe 110C. When I had my x2 5000BE in this mobo I don't remember that that temp was so high. I've tested with the back of a finger method and it is very warm but I didn't get burnt, but it is kinda hard to get to now with my True blocking the nb and the sb is betwix and between my gpus. I do gotta fan sitting on the botton of my case blowing up but I don't know how much air is getting past the gtx+ intake.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks guys & gals for your support, here is my beloved Smokey.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Thanks guys & gals for your support, here is my beloved Smokey.


 Oh, man.







I'm so sorry to hear that. I totally agree with G-Byte. My kitty is getting old, and she could never be replaced, except maybe by her clone (which we aren't doing) and that's kinda creepy. Anyway, I hope you can fondly appreciate her time with you, and that she was happy and healthy for long.









______________________
Regarding this board, M2N32-SLI, I am INVARIABLY (every time) getting RAM stability problems with a cold boot. Literally, if the mobo and RAM are "cold" upon booting, the system is not stable. It boots to WinXP, and telltale anomalies of instability occur, and the system fails the Orthos RAM test.

ALL THAT NEEDS TO HAPPEN TO CORRECT the problem is for the system to reboot. This can occur manually via shutdown or the reset switch, OR via bluescreen in XP.

This problem only occurs at the 1066 RAM setting in all BIOS versions that support AM2+ (currently using 2205). Apparently, no tinkering with the timings offers any solution, and it's terribly difficult to test anyway because the glitch only occurs when the system is booted cold.

Any ideas? FFS, please help meh. I am suspicious of the RAM itself: I think that the modules have trouble functioning before they warm up. However, if that is true, then wouldn't the RAM begin to function properly once it warmed up?? I must carefully inspect all timing data before and after reboot.

Thanks, all.
-Slink


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Regarding this board, M2N32-SLI, I am INVARIABLY (every time) getting RAM stability problems with a cold boot. Literally, if the mobo and RAM are "cold" upon booting, the system is not stable. It boots to WinXP, and telltale anomalies of instability occur, and the system fails the Orthos RAM test.

ALL THAT NEEDS TO HAPPEN TO CORRECT the problem is for the system to reboot. This can occur manually via shutdown or the reset switch, OR via bluescreen in XP.

This problem only occurs at the 1066 RAM setting in all BIOS versions that support AM2+ (currently using 2205). Apparently, no tinkering with the timings offers any solution, and it's terribly difficult to test anyway because the glitch only occurs when the system is booted cold.

Any ideas? FFS, please help meh. I am suspicious of the RAM itself: I think that the modules have trouble functioning before they warm up. However, if that is true, then wouldn't the RAM begin to function properly once it warmed up?? I must carefully inspect all timing data before and after reboot.

Thanks, all.
-Slink


Sounds like hinky bios issues (why im still on 1701). I'd avoid the 1066 ram setting and acquire it through overclock personally.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
Sounds like hinky bios issues (why im still on 1701). I'd avoid the 1066 ram setting and acquire it through overclock personally.

AllenG, excellent suggestion.

Slink, does this problem occur when trying to cold boot with the memory at DDR2 800?

Good luck


----------



## Slink

I managed to save my system info using nTune before the BSOD hit, but it looks identical to the log file saved after the reboot.







Here are my log timings:

Code:



Code:


tRas = 3
tRcd = 1
tRp  = 0
tRc  = 6
tWr  = 1
tRrd = 0
tRwt = 4
tWtr = 3
tWrrd= 0
tWrwr= 0
tRdrd= 0
tRef = 2

Unfortunately, these timings do not match the ones displayed in the nVidia control panel, even tho this was saved from the nVidia control panel. Sigh... Any ideas?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
Sounds like hinky bios issues (why im still on 1701). I'd avoid the 1066 ram setting and acquire it through overclock personally.

Hinky indeed! Unfortunately, 1066 does not equal DDR2_800 with a refclck of 266, and I can't get the refclck that fast anyway. However, the RAM would technically be running at ~1066 given a refck of 266 at DDR2_800 setting. I may end up using this approach anyway, and thanks for the tip. Your input is valued.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
AllenG, excellent suggestion.

Slink, does this problem occur when trying to cold boot with the memory at DDR2 800?

Good luck

No, only 1066.


----------



## AllenG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Hinky indeed! Unfortunately, 1066 does not equal DDR2_800 with a refclck of 266, and I can't get the refclck that fast anyway. However, the RAM would technically be running at ~1066 given a refck of 266 at DDR2_800 setting. I may end up using this approach anyway, and thanks for the tip. Your input is valued.









No, only 1066.

Drop multi's if needed. It's hard to get it exactly right, and your right 266 with spec at 800 wont give you 1066 unless your on the right multi causing the right cpu/ram divider ratio. Im running 266 refclk and the multi im on is giving me 3466(cpu)/7 coming out to ~495mhz.


----------



## Slink

The crazy thing is that it stays rock-steady after reboot.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

N2G sorry to here Smokey has passed. Sure looks like that Frisbee was loved a lot.

BTW I thought I saw something wrong with your Kawasaki and I need to come and get it for testing.

lol.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
N2G sorry to here Smokey has passed. Sure looks like that Frisbee was loved a lot.

BTW I thought I saw something wrong with your Kawasaki and I need to come and get it for testing.

lol.









To Eclipse, Eeeeeyyyyuuuuuuppppp! She loved that Frisbee along w/the other million toys that she had. I actually made that Frisbee at a plastic injection molding house " one of the many plasitic molders that I use to work for ". It was a reject meaning it had something wrong w/it so it would not pass inspection for the retail sale of $8-$15 depending on where you buy it. That thing actually doubles as a stubborn jar opener " but not after being used outside w/the dog of course ".

Yes there is several things wrong w/that motorcycle as a mater of fact. I'm rebuilding it from a near fatal accident just over a year ago last march. Any way life goes on. I remember when Smokey wanted to play w/me when I could not play because of all my injuries and yet a year later her body does a reversal on me and was not able to play w/me any more.

slink, it could be a componant going out on your mobo. I have a remote controll ceiling fan that takes a while to start turning well after I already left the room. I have not looked at it yet but think it could be a simililar case of failing componants. I have yet to take the fan appart to see if it has any obvious problems like leaky capacitors or burn marks on a circuit board.

Good Luck w/that one,

N2G


----------



## wallyworld96

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Yes it will support BE CPUs. I have run a 6400+ BE and now a 9850 BE on my mobo, and all works as it should









thats my set up and runs like a charm with the black editions.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


The crazy thing is that it stays rock-steady after reboot.










Slink, cold boot issues always seem to be a mystery to me. Did you try bumping up the vdimm to see if that yields any positive results?

Good luck


----------



## AllenG

A quick FYI... I have tested the 1066 ram setting in quite a few bioses, using am2+ chips that support it too. I've never had it work right... on the newer bios revisions (19xx and above) i would either never get a post or i would get all kinds of random bsod's and just overall funky operation of the machine. In the 1701 bios, the 1066 setting seems to work, but the kicker is that it doesnt really clock the ram to 1066, it always acts like ddr 2 667. This is why i recommend obtaining those types of ram speeds with overclock. Seems like asus just never really made the feature work.:swearing:


----------



## dreadlord369

Alright, well just to tell all of you guys, I just installed a phenom 2 940 BE on my m2n-sli (not the deluxe, the normal one with the 560 chipset) and its seems to be working fine, Time for some benches.


----------



## N2Gaming

Just make sure you watch those temps.


----------



## dreadlord369

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*









Just make sure you watch those temps.










Of course, The case actually has one of those wall ac units blowing directly into it


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dreadlord369*


Of course, The case actually has one of those wall ac units blowing directly into it










 Well in that case then watch the dew point and condensation levels.


----------



## dreadlord369

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Well in that case then watch the dew point and condensation levels.










I check every few hours.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I'd love to know what type of OC you can get out of it on our board.


----------



## Toot the Bagal

Hey all, picked up one of these motherboards a few months back, no complaints but there has been one thing i cant get to suit, in terms of my overclock. The current and up to date bios i have will only provide voltages of 1.4/1.5/1.6 for core voltage. I have a 7750 be, and as far as iv read 1.4v is the max for this chip. I do have a stable overclock at 3.2ghz, temps are good, but i would like to lower the core voltage with the other voltages in place, to see if it will still stabilise. This is purerly to see a drop in temperature.


----------



## AllenG

Need your input N2... I'm looking to upgrade soon here, looking at the Foxconn Destroyer and a Phenom II 955. Is this board going to do the job with that cpu? I've looked at the manual and oc features in the bios, doesnt seem to have anymore features than my current Asus M2N32. I almost feel like not even bothering upgrading. What are your takes on that board, will it do what im looking for it to do... or am i going to be completely dis-satisfied with it? I'd like to hear anything and everything you have to say about it, especially about use with am3 cpu's if you have any info there. PM me about it if you prefer to keep it out of the thread. Maybe i should just make another thread for asking opinions and questions?


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Slink, cold boot issues always seem to be a mystery to me. Did you try bumping up the vdimm to see if that yields any positive results?

Good luck


Thanks. Yessir, I already have the vdimm running 2.3 VOLTS!! LOL. So, I really haven't tinkered with settings too much, as RAM runs decently cool (thanks to wicked heatsinks, _not _"heatspreaders") but I'm not really comfortable increasing vdimm too far past 2.2v, and all is stable after the reboot.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


A quick FYI... I have tested the 1066 ram setting in quite a few bioses, using am2+ chips that support it too. I've never had it work right... on the newer bios revisions (19xx and above) i would either never get a post or i would get all kinds of random bsod's and just overall funky operation of the machine. In the 1701 bios, the 1066 setting seems to work, but the kicker is that it doesn't really clock the ram to 1066, it always acts like ddr 2 667. This is why i recommend obtaining those types of ram speeds with overclock. Seems like asus just never really made the feature work.:swearing:


I assume you are speaking of mobos that originally did NOT have 1066 support, but was later added via BIOS update. Good info. I think I will be sticking to my original goal of tightening the timings with this set on DDR2_800. Thanks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


slink, it could be a component going out on your mobo. I have a remote control ceiling fan that takes a while to start turning well after I already left the room. I have not looked at it yet but think it could be a similar case of failing components. I have yet to take the fan apart to see if it has any obvious problems like leaky capacitors or burn marks on a circuit board.

Good Luck w/that one,
N2G


Thanks. Yeah, I think this thing is working quite solidly, and that there is some wacky BIOS code that is failing... I can't find any obvious changes to any "automatic" system settings before/after reboot.









=========







I will seriously have to tinker with all the advanced settings as well... :-/ Does anyone know if I can fry my RAM by mis-adjusting "on-die termination resistance" and such? Should I leave it at auto? What about adjusting advanced timing settings? I can hone to proper timings, but that is only the basic "#-#-#-##-##-#T" etc. Thanks all.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
Need your input N2... I'm looking to upgrade soon here, looking at the Foxconn Destroyer and a Phenom II 955. Is this board going to do the job with that cpu? I've looked at the manual and oc features in the bios, doesnt seem to have anymore features than my current Asus M2N32. I almost feel like not even bothering upgrading. What are your takes on that board, will it do what im looking for it to do... or am i going to be completely dis-satisfied with it? I'd like to hear anything and everything you have to say about it, especially about use with am3 cpu's if you have any info there. PM me about it if you prefer to keep it out of the thread. Maybe i should just make another thread for asking opinions and questions?


Allen If you are wanting to go AM3 I would hold off a bit for your upgrade... I would not have purchased the Destroyer if I knew that it did not have an adjustable NB multiplier. As far as AM3 mobo's I don't think there is enough of them on the market yet to really give you all the bells and whistles that you may be looking for in a mobo that will substantially support the AM3 platform and other features of the industry that we have all come accustom to and love so dearly. The biggest advantage thus far for the Destryer over the M2N32 SLI Deluxe is the capability to run PCIe 2.0 SLI 3 way in addition to having a built in video chip for Hybrid SLI. " The hybrid SLI is only of valid concern if you plan on using the proper nvidia video card to support the feature, not all Nvidia video cards will support the Hybrid SLI. There is a lot of bad press w/regards to Hybrid SLI but I think it's all hype due to the fact that most people that were unsuccessful using Hybrid SLI were trying to do so w/non supported nvidia type video cards. I would love to take this Destroyer system and run SLI w/2xGTX285 and use a 9800GTX2 to handle the physics engine but that is just so far beyond my buget and not even reasonable solution for me at the moment. I would say if you can get a good Used Destroyer on ebay or from another trusted source then by all means give it a go but not for AM3. I would like to give the mobo manufactures about 6 months to a year to catch up to the AM3 platform, that's if they ever do. Nvidia is working on the 980a chipset that should be a nice addition to the AM3 Platform if it even supports the type of bandwidths that AM3 will support. My personal opinion is to hold off for now and do a little more research. There are other questions that you need to answer to get you to the final stages of being ready to make the AM3 purchase. What kind of video do you plan on using how many cards etc. SLI or CrossFire??? Do you want to purchase the system now when the ram for AM3 is still at it's most expensive levels or would you prefer to wait a while and get some ram at a substantially discounted rate on ebay or elswere when the next platform is being forced on our plate. I have yet to see many AM3 based systems that I really like atm. This however does not mean that they do not exist. It mearly means I have not taken the time to research at any extensive level due to my lack of interest in AM3 ATM. Personally I'm pretty interested to see how the AMD vs Intel Lidigation plays out in regards to Intel not divulging information they were suppose to be sharing w/AMD. If you have any iformation that you would like to share by all means. I'm interested in knowing if the AM3 tpye of ram will be any quicker then AM2+ ram given the looser timings that it will have to run. AM3 Is prolly better suited for multi threaded apps generated around quad core technology and atm I don't think we have a whole lot of app's that truly benefit from this.

I hope this helps.

N2G


----------



## AllenG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Allen If you are wanting to go AM3 I would hold off a bit for your upgrade... I would not have purchased the Destroyer if I knew that it did not have an adjustable NB multiplier. As far as AM3 mobo's I don't think there is enough of them on the market yet to really give you all the bells and whistles that you may be looking for in a mobo that will substantially support the AM3 platform and other features of the industry that we have all come accustom to and love so dearly. The biggest advantage thus far for the Destryer over the M2N32 SLI Deluxe is the capability to run PCIe 2.0 SLI 3 way in addition to having a built in video chip for Hybrid SLI. " The hybrid SLI is only of valid concern if you plan on using the proper nvidia video card to support the feature, not all Nvidia video cards will support the Hybrid SLI. There is a lot of bad press w/regards to Hybrid SLI but I think it's all hype due to the fact that most people that were unsuccessful using Hybrid SLI were trying to do so w/non supported nvidia type video cards. I would love to take this Destroyer system and run SLI w/2xGTX285 and use a 9800GTX2 to handle the physics engine but that is just so far beyond my buget and not even reasonable solution for me at the moment. I would say if you can get a good Used Destroyer on ebay or from another trusted source then by all means give it a go but not for AM3. I would like to give the mobo manufactures about 6 months to a year to catch up to the AM3 platform, that's if they ever do. Nvidia is working on the 980a chipset that should be a nice addition to the AM3 Platform if it even supports the type of bandwidths that AM3 will support. My personal opinion is to hold off for now and do a little more research. There are other questions that you need to answer to get you to the final stages of being ready to make the AM3 purchase. What kind of video do you plan on using how many cards etc. SLI or CrossFire??? Do you want to purchase the system now when the ram for AM3 is still at it's most expensive levels or would you prefer to wait a while and get some ram at a substantially discounted rate on ebay or elswere when the next platform is being forced on our plate. I have yet to see many AM3 based systems that I really like atm. This however does not mean that they do not exist. It mearly means I have not taken the time to research at any extensive level due to my lack of interest in AM3 ATM. Personally I'm pretty interested to see how the AMD vs Intel Lidigation plays out in regards to Intel not divulging information they were suppose to be sharing w/AMD. If you have any iformation that you would like to share by all means. I'm interested in knowing if the AM3 tpye of ram will be any quicker then AM2+ ram given the looser timings that it will have to run. AM3 Is prolly better suited for multi threaded apps generated around quad core technology and atm I don't think we have a whole lot of app's that truly benefit from this.

I hope this helps.

N2G

Thanks! That cleared up alot of issues. I really dont want to run ddr3, nor am i going to sli anything (yet). But i am looking for a board that allows me to overclock properly on the phenom architecture while still using DDR2. Features such as being able to set the mem conrtoller speed separate of the cpu clock. Which is why i wanted a new board vs just dropping the 955 in my M2N32. Sounds like im not going to gain much from what you say by changing boards other than the fact that the cpu will id right instead of as unknown processor... which really i could care less if it id's right... just so long as it works. So really it just comes down to, is the destroyer going to lock down and bottleneck my overclockability on the platform about the same as my M2N32? Or does the destroyer have some or most of the vital OC features needed for the phenom architecture that the M2N32's lacked? If there are no more OC options on the destroyer than there are on my current board, then theres no reason for me to change boards and i'd just go about dropping the 955 in my current board for now. Thanks for all the input, its really appreciated. Might save me 200 bucks!


----------



## AllenG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
I assume you are speaking of mobos that originally did NOT have 1066 support, but was later added via BIOS update. Good info. I think I will be sticking to my original goal of tightening the timings with this set on DDR2_800. Thanks.

Indeed, this info pertains to the M2N32-SLI Deluxe or similar brother/sister boards from ASUS using the same chipset/feature configuration.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


Indeed, this info pertains to the M2N32-SLI Deluxe or similar brother/sister boards from ASUS using the same chipset/feature configuration.


Thanks. ^_^

How much can one really ask for? This board was never really intended to run 1066.







I'm thankful for what it does already!









<3 Asus


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Thanks. Yessir, I already have the vdimm running 2.3 VOLTS!! LOL. So, I really haven't tinkered with settings too much, as RAM runs decently cool (thanks to wicked heatsinks, _not_ "heatspreaders") but I'm not really comfortable increasing vdimm too far past 2.2v, and all is stable after the reboot.









Slink, by any chance do you have another DDR2 motherboard laying around that would allow you to test this memory at DDR2 1066 speeds? Perhaps it's not a big deal...I'm just curious









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
But i am looking for a board that allows me to overclock properly on the phenom architecture while still using DDR2.

AllenG, have you thought about a 790FX or GX motherboard? Biostar makes a really nice 790GX board that is affordable and is compatible with the 920/940 series. I'm almost certain it supports the 955. A bios flash may be required but of course that is never a huge deal.

Good luck


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Slink, by any chance do you have another DDR2 motherboard laying around that would allow you to test this memory at DDR2 1066 speeds? Perhaps it's not a big deal...I'm just curious









AllenG, have you thought about a 790FX or GX motherboard? Biostar makes a really nice 790GX board that is affordable and is compatible with the 920/940 series. I'm almost certain it supports the 955. A bios flash may be required but of course that is never a huge deal.

Good luck


Yeah i've looked at them, thing is that i use raid. All my drives are in a NVRaid raid0 config, which i would have to port to the ati raid. Plus, my experiences with ati raid have been horrible. Now, if i could afford a nice 3ware or highpoint raid controller i'd definately jump on the 790fx. Unfortunately i cant though, so im stuck staying nvidia seeing as their raid actually works.


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Slink, by any chance do you have another DDR2 motherboard laying around that would allow you to test this memory at DDR2 1066 speeds? Perhaps it's not a big deal...I'm just curious









No sir, I do not.


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


Thanks! That cleared up alot of issues. I really dont want to run ddr3, nor am i going to sli anything (yet). But i am looking for a board that allows me to overclock properly on the phenom architecture while still using DDR2. Features such as being able to set the mem conrtoller speed separate of the cpu clock. Which is why i wanted a new board vs just dropping the 955 in my M2N32. Sounds like im not going to gain much from what you say by changing boards other than the fact that the cpu will id right instead of as unknown processor... which really i could care less if it id's right... just so long as it works. So really it just comes down to, is the destroyer going to lock down and bottleneck my overclockability on the platform about the same as my M2N32? Or does the destroyer have some or most of the vital OC features needed for the phenom architecture that the M2N32's lacked? If there are no more OC options on the destroyer than there are on my current board, then theres no reason for me to change boards and i'd just go about dropping the 955 in my current board for now. Thanks for all the input, its really appreciated. Might save me 200 bucks!



Well I would agree with N2, wait for AM3 to become a slight bit more mature, motherboard wise. There really isn't to many choices out there right now if you want a nice feature rich board. From many results I have read, the speed advantage going even to an AM3 board, DDR3, and such is not that big of a performance gain over the M2N32 as of yet. I am holding off a bit more to jump to AM3/DDR3, my M2N32 and 940BE is doing great...


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


Well I would agree with N2, wait for AM3 to become a slight bit more mature, motherboard wise. There really isn't to many choices out there right now if you want a nice feature rich board. From many results I have read, the speed advantage going even to an AM3 board, DDR3, and such is not that big of a performance gain over the M2N32 as of yet. I am holding off a bit more to jump to AM3/DDR3, my M2N32 and 940BE is doing great...










Great point, guys. Agreed: the M2N still rips pretty well. I find it works best with DDR2_800 and tight timings, with an OC'd CPU. I wish I could get a smaller nm manufacture process CPU... this Kuma can only OC so much. It runs hot.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys, I am doing a little more research w/regards to AllenG's questions with regards to my Foxconn Destroyer Mobo. I am a little frustrated but not let down just yet. So I am starting to learn a little bit more about the mobo. For example the Foxconn Destroyer is capable of handling TDP 140W CPU's and the latest bios supports AM3 CPU's if that helps any. I'm still trying to find out if they will release another updated bios w/a NB Multiplierfor the Destroyer users. I'm Presently Looking at this Thread linked From the Quantum-Force sight for the Destroyer Bios's.









I also looked to see if there are any cheap Destroyers out there on ebay and the likes and apparently my mobo price has just sky rocketed. That can mean one of two things. They are getting ready to discontinue the prduct or since they found that the mobo will support AM3 They decided to increase the value because of this latest finding. In any case I got my Destroyer from the Egg for $189.99 one day before they were giving a $20.00 mail in rebate. So I called the egg and got an instant rebate for anther $20.00 put right back into my Paypal account so I basically paid $169.99 plus tax and S/H Not to shabby considering the prices it goes for ATM. $129.99 @ the egg and almost $300.00 on ebay.









Here is a CPUZ validation for the Destroyer and the Ph II X4 940 BE @ 4400MHZ







Not mine but a great OC by any means on the Destroyer mobo. Makes me wanna try a little harder. Notice stock PC6400 Spd's w/a cpu multi at x22


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


Yeah i've looked at them, thing is that i use raid. All my drives are in a NVRaid raid0 config, which i would have to port to the ati raid. Plus, my experiences with ati raid have been horrible. Now, if i could afford a nice 3ware or highpoint raid controller i'd definately jump on the 790fx. Unfortunately i cant though, so im stuck staying nvidia seeing as their raid actually works.


AllenG, do you really think you need a raid controller that is that high end? I mean if you're just doing Raid 0 you could easily pick up a $30-$50 raid controller from newegg. Those higher end controllers are nice for multiple drives that have features like Raid 5, Raid 10 ect. I'd say just pick up a low end PCI Sata card and call it a day. Those usually come with Raid1/0/0+1. How many drives are you wanting to put in your raid 0 array?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Here is a CPUZ validation for the Destroyer and the Ph II X4 940 BE @ 4400MHZ







Not mine but a great OC by any means on the Destroyer mobo. Makes me wanna try a little harder. Notice stock PC6400 Spd's w/a cpu multi at x22


N2Gaming, that's an insane overclock. Wowzy! Question I always have for these OC's is, "Is it stable".









Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


AllenG, do you really think you need a raid controller that is that high end? I mean if you're just doing Raid 0 you could easily pick up a $30-$50 raid controller from newegg. Those higher end controllers are nice for multiple drives that have features like Raid 5, Raid 10 ect. I'd say just pick up a low end PCI Sata card and call it a day. Those usually come with Raid1/0/0+1. How many drives are you wanting to put in your raid 0 array?

N2Gaming, that's an insane overclock. Wowzy! Question I always have for these OC's is, "Is it stable".









Good luck


Stability sure would be nice but just the fact that he posted a CPUZ of a 1400MHz overclock most likely a suicide run @4400MHz is a winner in my books by any means. I think the world record for the Phenom II X4 940 BE is somewhere close to 6600MHz that's well over a 3600MHz overclock.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I think the world record for the Phenom II X4 940 BE is somewhere close to 6600MHz that's well over a 3600MHz overclock.










N2Gaming, I agree. That OC is not practical due to the cooling method but it's still a milestone.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, I agree. That OC is not practical due to the cooling method but it's still a milestone.

I could not find the world record that I was talking about but I did manage to find this.


YouTube - AMD Phenom II Overclocked to 6.5GHz - New World Record for 3DMark





I believe they are using a very similar type of mobo that blitz is using in his Dragonier project.


----------



## Blitz6804

Sorry N2Gaming, but that is not a DK 790FX-M2RS. It is a DK 790FXB-M2RSH. It has an SB750 whereas I have an SB600.


----------



## N2Gaming

Sorry. I'll edit if you wish. I got your mobo confused, it's easy to see how it can happen.


----------



## Blitz6804

Yeah, the two look very similar. I do not mind having a shoutout in the least.


----------



## N2Gaming

I have successfully set up an account w/foxconn tech support forum to see if they intend to update the bios to support an adjustable NB to cpu multi. HERE IS THE THREAD 

So I guess I'll just have to wait and see if I get any kind of response from them.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
HERE IS THE THREAD

Bad Request (Invalid Hostname)


----------



## N2Gaming

Sorry about that Hueristic. I don't know why that happened. Maybe non members are not allowed to view the threads. Here is a copied version of the thread.

poon12 Reply on 4/26/2009,11:42:32 AM Post#1
Posts 4
Joined: 2/15/2009 system:
foxconn destroyer
amd Phenom II 940 BE
OCZ hpc reapers 1066
corsair tx750
xfx gtx 260 BE
FSB @ 200 cpu multiplier at x18 (3.6 Ghz)
When I change the NB-HT link multiplier it does not always change the frequency it seems to be at x9. I know that the HT seems to always be at x9 but the NB frequency I have seen change before with the multiplier but not always. I would just like to run it around 2.0 Ghz. I know if I change the FSB it will change both frequencies but I just want to up the NB. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Quote Top cobraxp Reply on 4/28/2009,10:54:30 AM Post#2
Posts 6
Joined: 4/28/2009 not working. waiting on bios update. does not adjust.









-MB's model name: Foxconn Destroyer
-BIOS version: P14
-CPU type and model: AMD Phenom II X4 955BE
-Memory model name, quantity: OCZ Reaper 1GB x 2 1066MHz 5-5-5-15 DIMM3+DIMM4
-VGA card's model name and driver version: 2X Evga GTX 275 182.50
-Power Supply mode name: Rosewill 850 Watt
-HDD drives: WD Velociraptor 300GB, WD 500GB Storage
-Optical drives: SATA interface Lite On 22x DVD Burners
-Operating system and service pack level: Vista Ultimate 32-bit SP1

Quote Top N2Gaming Reply on Today,1:09:36 PM Post#3







Posts 3
Joined: 5/1/2009 QUOTE( cobraxp 4/28/2009 10:54:30 AM )
not working. waiting on bios update. does not adjust.


I am trying to adjust the NB multi as well. Is there any plans for another bios update since P14 that will allow the adjustment of the NB multiplier Not the NB HT ref clock Multi but the CPU to NB multi?
There are a lot of users that can benefit from this as well. I know of a couple of people looking to follow me into using this motherboard. However w/out any adjustable NB multiplier support in the bios I try to avoid referrals and recommendations until this issue is properly addressed. If it is not an option due to hardware limitations or due to the end of mobo life cycle then would some one from Foxconn please let me and the rest of us know so that I can move on, instead of hoping for something that may or may not ever happen.
Thank you,
N2G









MB: Foxconn Destroyer ( Bios P14 )
CPU: Ph II X4 940 BE
RAM: 2x2Gig Corsair TwinX4096-8500C5
GPU: 2xBFG 9800GT OC 512Mb
PSU: TT TP 700W P/N = WO105RU
HDD: 1 x WD 500Gb WD500DAAKS
DVD: LG Sata Light Scribe P/N = GH20LS15
CHASSIS: Moded Antec 900
FAN CNTRLR: Silverstone 3 x fan controller
OS: XP Pro X64 SP2


----------



## AllenG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I have successfully set up an account w/foxconn tech support forum to see if they intend to update the bios to support an adjustable NB to cpu multi. HERE IS THE THREAD

So I guess I'll just have to wait and see if I get any kind of response from them.









That will be great, thats the deciding factor for me really. Considering a DFI LP 790fx ddr2 board, if i hear good reviews on the raid. Since this is only going to be a step board for my main rig until mfgs come out with nvidia chipsetted ddr3 boards. Might as well give the best overclocking board out there for the am2+ series a shot.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:

please let me and the rest of us know so that I can move on, instead of hoping for something that may or may not ever happen


----------



## N2Gaming

AllenG I just found this thread and am hoping for the best.

cobraxp Reply on 4/28/2009,12:30:41 PM Post#1
Posts 6
Joined: 4/28/2009

My Phenom II X4 955 is showing at 800 MHz. I have everything at stock setting. Am I doing something wrong?









Quote Top PeterUK Reply on 4/28/2009,3:54:10 PM Post#2







Posts 442
Joined: 3/29/2007

Showing where? BIOS or CPU-Z? Idle or load?
If benchmarks show it to be running at full speed then its just the BIOS not showing it correctly.









Quote Top RawR Reply on 4/29/2009,8:57:26 PM Post#3
Posts 2
Joined: 4/29/2009

I am having the exact same issue. I have the P14 BIOS revision that was supposed to make this AM3 compatible. Yet the BIOS and Windows Vista Premium default this processor to 800mhz. Even if you manually clock it up to what the spec for the X4 955 BE are supposed to be, windows and all benchmarking utilities still read it as 800 mhz. What gives? Why say a BIOS revision makes the motherboard AM3 compatible when it isn't. Now I am quite possibly stuck with a processor I wont be able to use.

BTW I am using a Foxconn Destroyer motherboard, and yes it was on the list of motherboards with a BIOS revision. Something needs to be done about this soon or Foxconn is going to have alot of angry customers.

Quote Top cobraxp Reply on 4/29/2009,9:14:07 PM Post#4
Posts 6
Joined: 4/28/2009
*
I spoke with someone at Foxconn. Dude was super cool. Said it was in the works. The comp I installed the the 955BE was one a customers comp. I didn't even bother installing mine yet. I still have the 940BE for now. Hope this happens before Saturday. I got some benchmarking to do on Saturday for potential customers. They dig the benchmark scores with this board.*









Quote Top RawR Reply on 4/29/2009,10:11:03 PM Post#5
Posts 2
Joined: 4/29/2009

That's cool, thanks for posting that. I hope it is soon too. I love my motherboard







I was really upset when I installed the processor and had these problems. I will keep a lookout for the fix.

Quote Top cobraxp Reply on Yesterday,6:17:49 AM Post#6
Posts 6
Joined: 4/28/2009

Hopefully its will be out soon. MSI is also lagging behind with one of there boards too. Asus and Biostar came out with one a few days ahead of time as far as the 780a/750a series goes. Hopefully I can benchmark by this weekend. I would hate to go through the trouble of doing a motherboard switch just cause of an update.









Quote Top cobraxp Reply on Yesterday,6:20:41 AM Post#7
Posts 6
Joined: 4/28/2009

I also hope they fix the issue with the north bridge. You can't change the speed of it by its self. You have to oc the fsb which is weird and takes away some performance.









Quote Top cobraxp Reply on Today,5:26:52 AM Post#8
Posts 6
Joined: 4/28/2009

I have been checking everyday. On this site and the quantum force site too. I will keep my eyes open but there are alot of impatient people I have to deal with. Sorry to sound naggy but I am under some heat. With some of the customers having this sold with me saying it is supported and if there is an issue the update would come out as soon as the cpu comes out. Thx.









Quote Top N2Gaming Reply on Today,2:25:23 PM Post#9







Posts 4
Joined: 5/1/2009

Yes we need to see the Ph II Cool N Quiet support as well as the NB to CPU multiplier. Please Foxconn, there are many users who would love to purchase one of these mobo's if you are able to remedy the NB multiplier. Thank you, N2G









MB: Foxconn Destroyer ( Bios P14 )
CPU: Ph II X4 940 BE
RAM: 2x2Gig Corsair TwinX4096-8500C5
GPU: 2xBFG 9800GT OC 512Mb
PSU: TT TP 700W P/N = WO105RU
HDD: 1 x WD 500Gb WD500DAAKS
DVD: LG Sata Light Scribe P/N = GH20LS15
CHASSIS: Moded Antec 900
FAN CNTRLR: Silverstone 3 x fan controller
OS: XP Pro X64 SP2


----------



## AllenG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
AllenG I just found this thread and am hoping for the best.

Yeah, i saw a review on newegg of a guy with that problem. Thats what made me consider the DFI board, infact... the one they are using in that video. Might just go that route anyways and buy a 3ware 4 port raid controller and not care what onboard raid i have from now on. LOL


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 





































I remain full of hope.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
Yeah, i saw a review on newegg of a guy with that problem. Thats what made me consider the DFI board, infact... the one they are using in that video. Might just go that route anyways and buy a 3ware 4 port raid controller and not care what onboard raid i have from now on. LOL

AllenG just keep in mind that mobo in the YouTube world record video is for ATI Crossfire so if you plan on using multiple GPU's you may want to wait until Nvidia released mobo's will support SLI if that is the solution for your needs.


----------



## AllenG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I remain full of hope.









AllenG just keep in mind that mobo in the YouTube world record video is for ATI Crossfire so if you plan on using multiple GPU's you may want to wait until Nvidia released mobo's will support SLI if that is the solution for your needs.

Thanks, no need for that for now. Just needs to haul along with my single 8800 gtx and maybe an 8400gs for physics. SLI with GTX series cards is going to wait till im on a DDR3 Nvidia board anyways.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


Thanks, no need for that for now. Just needs to haul along with my single 8800 gtx and maybe an 8400gs for physics. SLI with GTX series cards is going to wait till im on a DDR3 Nvidia board anyways.


I'm waiting for PCIe 3.0, DDR3, USB 3.0 and AM3, AM3+, or AM4 (supposing AMD sticks to their current naming convention). EDIT: I might even move toward Intel! *shrug*


----------



## N2Gaming

Well I just finished reading this thread about one of the guys who had his hand in the responsibility of naming the Foxconn enthusiasts mobo's. It's kind of sad yet very enlightening never the less. http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=222458


----------



## N2Gaming

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...E:B:SS:US:1123

I noticed this and figured some one here might want one of these cpu's so there is a good deal right there.

Good Luck Guys,

N2G


----------



## thewebmaster179

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
I'm waiting for PCIe 3.0, DDR3, USB 3.0 and AM3, AM3+, or AM4 (supposing AMD sticks to their current naming convention). EDIT: I might even move toward Intel! *shrug*

don't forget SATA III...


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thewebmaster179* 
don't forget SATA III...

Good point, but sata 2 is currently overkill as it is.


----------



## winbond

if you have m2n32-sli motherboard, can you please see what resistor size is the one i pointed out in the picture?

thank you


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey winbond are you asking us to tell you a specific Resistance of the chip that you are pointing to or do you just want the text that is printed on it. I can try to break out a magnifying glass to read it if you wish. Did you smash that little guy or something?


----------



## winbond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey winbond are you asking us to tell you a specific Resistance of the chip that you are pointing to or do you just want the text that is printed on it. I can try to break out a magnifying glass to read it if you wish. Did you smash that little guy or something?

it was missing when i got the mobo, so need the info so i can replace it


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *winbond*


it was missing when i got the mobo, so need the info so i can replace it


I seem to have misplaced my magnifying glass. This is the best that I could do w/what I'm working with. Poor lighting and shaky hands are not a good mix for close up shots. Any way here is what I was able to get for you.


----------



## winbond

thank you, but i cant really see it ,

looks like it says 154 on top of that resistor, is that right?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *winbond*


thank you, but i cant really see it ,

looks like it says 154 on top of that resistor, is that right?


That would be my guess or 164 IDK. give me a minute & let me go out to the kitchen and set up a tri pod and see if I can't get a better shot. Hang tight.


----------



## N2Gaming

It is deff 164 give me another couple of minuted to edit my pictures onto imageups.com so that you can see it for your self.


----------



## N2Gaming

Here you go winbond, BTW would you like to join our club? Last thing I forgot. Welcome to OCN.


















Good Luck w/that,

N2G


----------



## winbond

great, thank you very much

i'm not sure about joining the club , this motherboard is kind of old , is there still point to join?


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *winbond* 
great, thank you very much

i'm not sure about joining the club , this motherboard is kind of old , is there still point to join?

Is there a point!!!! Hell ya, have you taken some time to read the thread? People are using up to the latest Phenom II's in this mobo with the right bios. I'd say, like it's been suggested, that this mobo will do until nvidia can put out a reasonable price sli version for the new am3 setups.

I flashed my bios to 2001 and it is running my 9850 BE very well. Not as high as the last owner had it running, 3.2, but we got different motherboards.


----------



## Vermillion

Hi guys,
Just poping in to share my story. I recently purchased a Corsair 650 Watt power supply, and I was just thinking earlier maybe I can overclock my CPU more w/ this better power supply. So long story short I was able to increase my CPU clock up to 3.1 from 3.0GHz. I did get up to 3.15 but it wasn't quite stable. But im really happy with this increase in speed. I get more FPS in games and almost 1k more in Vantage.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *winbond* 
great, thank you very much

i'm not sure about joining the club , this motherboard is kind of old , is there still point to join?

Yes if you plan on using the mobo and plan on contributing to the use of these mobo's. I'm guessing you got the mobo fairly cheap like on ebay or something and you have repair skills. Thus the need for the resistance of the ic chip that you need to install. In any case, if you are any good at repairs and plan on sticking around then I'm sure some out of warranty users could benefit from a member who knows his way around repairs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vermillion* 
Hi guys,
Just poping in to share my story. I recently purchased a Corsair 650 Watt power supply, and I was just thinking earlier maybe I can overclock my CPU more w/ this better power supply. So long story short I was able to increase my CPU clock up to 3.1 from 3.0GHz. I did get up to 3.15 but it wasn't quite stable. But im really happy with this increase in speed. I get more FPS in games and almost 1k more in Vantage.

Vermillion, Good Job... I noticed you are using mixed density ram modules. I'm guessing 2x2G and 2x1G. If you use only the 2x1 gig you may have a easier time with your overclocking.

Good Luck Guys,

N2G


----------



## GANDALF21502

JOIN THE CLUB! This motherboard still ROCKS!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
I flashed my bios to 2001 and it is running my 9850 BE very well. Not as high as the last owner had it running, 3.2, but we got different motherboards.

G-Byte, good job









It's ideal to have the sums of tRP and tRAS equal tRC. You could probably lower it from 25 to 16. I noticed your memory was about 30Mhz overclocked from stock, have you tried lowering that frequency and pushing your processor more?

Good luck buddy


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
G-Byte, good job









It's ideal to have the sums of tRP and tRAS equal tRC.

Interesting, that is the first time I have ever heard that. Good tip, now lets see if I can remember it.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Interesting, that is the first time I have ever heard that. Good tip, now lets see if I can remember it.









N2Gaming, it's one of the excellent tips that I have gathered from Blitz and his memory research


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
G-Byte, good job









It's ideal to have the sums of tRP and tRAS equal tRC. You could probably lower it from 25 to 16. I noticed your memory was about 30Mhz overclocked from stock, have you tried lowering that frequency and pushing your processor more?

Good luck buddy

Hiya thlnk3r. Thanks for the tip, I wrote it down for my next reboot, or bsod reboot.







As for the memory, I heard/read that Muskin was good and it was on sale but other than that that is the extent of my ram knowledge. I do have a 2x1 set of the older Crucial ddr2 sticks that can run as high as 459+ but they are now being use right now. I'll save them for my 3/4 gpu folding mobo when/if I find one cheap enough.










The above was just taken from my 5000BE and my older m2n-sli. I've got it almost to the max stable as I possible can do right now w/out messing around alot more with it. It is [email protected] stable with a 9800gt akimbo also folding. I am pretty sure it can go a few 100's more but without playing around with it... And my ppd for it is not too bad and is normally under 17m.

-- M2N - 5000 BE -- Project 2669

Min. Time / Frame : 16mn 03s - 1722.62 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 16mn 47s - 1647.35 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 17mn 00s - 1626.35 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 16mn 56s - 1632.76 ppd

I've been wanting to start a thead for help in getting a 3.0 stable with this sig pc of mine but just haven't found the time...maybe after this monkey business is done.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

G-Byte If you need some tips I would be glad to help with that OC.


----------



## princip

Windows RC1 will be 'officially available' from tomorrow, the release has already been out for about a week on torrent sites. Will anybody here be checking it out?


----------



## winbond

i guess you can sign me up,

i'm only running an x2 3ghz for now, it's just a linux box,

will probably purchase AMD Phenom II X4 940 in the near future...

i went through all my broken electronics and i didn't find that kind of resistor, found out it's a 160kohm resistor, got to go find one


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *winbond* 
i guess you can sign me up,

i'm only running an x2 3ghz for now, it's just a linux box,

will probably purchase AMD Phenom II X4 940 in the near future...

i went through all my broken electronics and i didn't find that kind of resistor, found out it's a 160kohm resistor, got to go find one

OK I'll put you on the roster. Welcome to the club and good luck getting that resistor.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
Windows RC1 will be 'officially available' from tomorrow, the release has already been out for about a week on torrent sites. Will anybody here be checking it out?

I may. I got an email from MS regarding what you just stated. " here it is "

Quote:











*Windows 7 Release Candidate Announcement*

Thank you very much for your help in testing the Windows 7 Beta. Your feedback is invaluable in helping make Windows 7 a high quality operating system. With your help, we have reached the next major milestone on the journey to Windows 7: the Release Candidate (RC).

-
On April 30th, the RC became available to MSDN subscribers and TechNet Plus subscribers.
-
On Tuesday, May 5 (PST), the RC will be available to everyone via our Customer Preview Program. As with the Beta, the Windows 7 RC Customer Preview Program is a broad public program that offers the RC free to anyone who wants to download it. It will be *available at least through June 30, 2009*, with no limits on the number of downloads or product keys available.

*So you donâ€™t need rush to make sure you get your copy. When youâ€™re ready to download the RC, itâ€™ll be waiting for you.*

To get the RC please use one of the following links:
-
Developers
-
IT Pros/Microsoft Partners
-
Tech Enthusiasts/Consumers

*IMPORTANT*: If you are running Windows 7 Beta youâ€™ll need to back up your data (preferably on an external device) and then do a clean install of the Windows 7 Release Candidate. After installing Windows 7, you will need to reinstall applications and restore your files. If you need help with the installation process, please see the Installation Instructions.

If youâ€™re running Windows Vista, you can install Window 7 RC without having to back up and reinstall your programs and data. But to be on the safe side, please do backup your data before you start.

*Please note*: All users of the Windows 7 Release Candidate (including Windows Vista users who have upgraded to the Release Candidate) must do a clean installation of Windows 7 RTM. Please keep this is mind as you consider downloading the Release Candidate as opposed to waiting for the general availability release.

Thanks again for your help in reaching this important milestone. We hope that you will join us in testing the RC and finishing Windows 7!

*Resources*

• Windows 7 Site

• Installation Instructions

• FAQ

• Windows 7 Forum

• Get Windows Live

You are receiving this important message about Windows 7 because you downloaded the Beta or RC from either TechNet, MSDN or the Windows web site.

Microsoft respects your privacy. Please read our online Privacy Statement.

Microsoft Corporation
One Microsoft Way
Redmond, Washington, USA

Does this mean that we will get a free copy or they just want us to continue to test the final release version before it goes on sale so that they will have a fan boy group of followers that wish to purchase the OS?









N2G


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
Windows RC1 will be 'officially available' from tomorrow, the release has already been out for about a week on torrent sites. Will anybody here be checking it out?

Careful apparently one of the torrented W7 releases is infected. I recommend downloading it from NGO HQ.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hi all. I'm trying to load a OS on a recently purchased HDD from another member here and I'm not having any luck. The drive checks out fine but when I go to do the os install after copying all the files to the disk the system says NT Loader is missing after it goes to beboot and continue w/the installation.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Hiya thlnk3r. Thanks for the tip, I wrote it down for my next reboot, or bsod reboot.







As for the memory, I heard/read that Muskin was good and it was on sale but other than that that is the extent of my ram knowledge. I do have a 2x1 set of the older Crucial ddr2 sticks that can run as high as 459+ but they are now being use right now. I'll save them for my 3/4 gpu folding mobo when/if I find one cheap enough.

G-Byte, great job on the overclock









Is that the actual Vcore listed in CPU-Z? For that high of an OC that voltage is pretty good. I do know that most if not all AM2 processors like really high HT speeds between 1200Mhz - 1400Mhz when overclocking. Try that, it may give you some more room.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

I just wanted to let you all know that I recently had my 500Gb Seagate HDD die on me. So I had to purchase a new HDD in hopes of salvaging the data from the HDD. I purchased a identical HDD on ebay for $43.00 shipped. So w/that in mind you may have been wondering why I have not been able to post any of my M2N32 SLI Delux mobo benchmark comparisons & related topics. Any way, I'll be using one of my other 74Gb raptor drives to install a temporary os so that I can print out a free KFC meal seen here.

Good Deal & another Good deal

I will have the system up and running hopefully by the weeks end w/all my lost data fully recovered.









Last but not least. I wanted to give you all a fair warning about posting off topic and any for sale info in this thread. Apparently there are some people with authority to delete any post at will w/out having to issue any notice requesting us to kindly edit our post. So w/that in mind please try to keep this thread alive w/on topic conversation so your post wont get deleted.









Thank you,

N2G


----------



## thlnk3r

N2Gaming, are you planning on swapping the controllers from the new drive purchased on ebay?

Please edit your post #2102 and add that in the Online Deals section.

Questions or concerns please just PM me


----------



## N2Gaming

Yup I'm gonna try to do a circuit board swap between two identical HDD's. Hopefully it all goes smooth as butter.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Yup I'm gonna try to do a circuit board swap between two identical HDD's. Hopefully it all goes smooth as butter.










N2Gaming, most if not all the drives use torx screws to hold in the boards. If you haven't already you may have to visit your local hardware store and pick up the right bit. Keep us updated









Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

thlnk3r, perhaps I could send you a bottle of stess be gone and memory booster pills.







I already have the tools as suggested here
You posted on this already also seen here.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
thlnk3r, perhaps I could send you a bottle of stess be gone and memory booster pills.







I already have the tools as suggested here
You posted on this already also seen here.

N2Gaming, sorry about that.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Hey guys. I have a question about the RMA process with Asus. One of my boards (both are M2N32-SLI) had the primary PCI-E slot go bust. I registered the board and requested an RMA without talking to tech support. What should I expect? The faulty board has over 2 years left on the warranty.
Thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

NP. Actually it was a good thing that you mentioned having the tools other wise I would not have linked my other post for other members to see what I got going on.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Hey guys. I have a question about the RMA process with Asus. One of my boards (both are M2N32-SLI) had the primary PCI-E slot go bust. I registered the board and requested an RMA without talking to tech support. What should I expect? The faulty board has over 2 years left on the warranty.
Thanks


I would personally talk to a technician so that you can cut thru all the red tape and get your RMA ASAP. EMAIL can be tedious and stressfull if you don't get the results your looking for in the time frame that is acceptable to you. They are still there untill 6pm Pacific Standard Time. Give em a call @ Tel: 812-282-2787

http://support.asus.com/contact/cont...Language=en-us

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## princip

anybody got a link to the latest soundmax drivers for this board. I just installed windows 7.
Thanks

i remember finding some that were newer than those on the asus website


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hi all. I'm trying to load a OS on a recently purchased HDD from another member here and I'm not having any luck. The drive checks out fine but when I go to do the os install after copying all the files to the disk the system says NT Loader is missing after it goes to beboot and continue w/the installation.

Boot off CD, choose repair console. run fixmbr and then bootcfg /restore /all from command line.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Boot off CD, choose repair console. run fixmbr and then bootcfg /restore /all from command line.


Oh thanks Hueristic. I guess I kind of forgot to mention that I figured it out. I think it had something to do w/how I had my system set up. I was trying to install windows on a SATA HDD while I had a 10G WD HDD as master and an LG DVD as slave on the only IDE channel when the system was telling me that I did not and still tells me that I don't have a 80 something cable for the ide channel. So I unplugged the IDE Master HDD and moved the jumper on the DVD to master and the system would still not load my os to the 36G Raptor SATA HDD. So I tried one last time to run a clean install but this time I did a full format instead of the quick format it worked.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


anybody got a link to the latest soundmax drivers for this board. I just installed windows 7. 
Thanks

i remember finding some that were newer than those on the asus website


I think Win 7 is suppose to load proprietary drivers automatically for you system that Micro Soft already designed for the OS and they did so by/collaboration w/the hardware vendors.

Please let me know if I'm out in left field again. I'll edit my post if I'm incorrect.

Thanks,

N2G

I'm not working on the dead Seagate drive just yet. The new one just shipped today from the Sunshine State. So hopefully w/any luck I will be able to salvage all my data on that drive. That is the drive for the system that has all my games loaded, i.e. NFS HS and all my steam games etc etc.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


That is the drive for the system that has all my games loaded, i.e. *NFS HS* and all my steam games etc etc.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
































































































 Exectelactely







w/o the







well I guess I could kick my self in the but for not having it backed up but man I have not learned how to do a proper back up other then cloning a drive to drive full copy and who has an extra drive laying around. Well as soon as I get this other Seagate I'll have an extra HDD and will prolly try to install raid 1 but I'll practice on some smaller drives before I loose all the data for good. That's if I can salvage the data any way


----------



## princip

N2G your right Windows 7 does have drivers already but I really like the soundmax interface


----------



## N2Gaming

Oh ok. So is the sound max is not a driver but more like an application that enhances the sound like an equalizer kind of the same way Adobe Photoshop could enhance a photo??? I know I've installed sound max ox my xp machine but have not spent the time tweeking it.


----------



## N2Gaming

If you would like to try the new grilled KFC then here is a link to get a free meal on KFC. This offer is only available to print out today. Hint print the PDF to file so that you can reprint is later while the coupon is still valid. This is on topic because you need to eat in order to have the energy that you need to think clearly for overclocking your socket 939 rigs.









Sorry if this is not the right place to post just trying to feed my fellow M2N'ers


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
N2G your right Windows 7 does have drivers already but I really like the soundmax interface

Yeah, too bad the OB sound is awfully terrible.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, it's one of the excellent tips that I have gathered from Blitz and his memory research









thlnk3r; do you have any links to this research?

thanks

Gyro


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


thlnk3r; do you have any links to this research?


Gyro, that would be blitz6804 call. I am by no means a memory guru









I'll shoot him a PM to see if he can supply any documentation.


----------



## Gyro

thanks

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


anybody got a link to the latest soundmax drivers for this board. I just installed windows 7. 
Thanks

i remember finding some that were newer than those on the asus website


here is a link for you princip;http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

good luck

Gyro


----------



## princip

thanks gyro +rep


----------



## NightHawK360

I can surprisingly tell that the M2N-SLI (Not Deluxe) can work with AM3/AM2+ cpus. (Like The 710, 720,810, 920, 940, 945, and 955. But, it shows up as Unknown AMD CPU, which doesn't impact performance at all.)

Just update your bios to the 0903 version.

This made me so freaking happy. ^_^ So people with an M2N-SLI board REJOICE!!!
From one of my sources, you get new options in the bios. Look at proof #3.

Proof is here and here. And Here. And... From My PM's...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dreadlord369*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NightHawK360*
Which BIOS Version are you using?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dreadlord369*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NightHawK360*
Thank you, good sir.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dreadlord369*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NightHawK360*
Well, i saw your post in that one "M2N-SLI Voltage problem" thread.

Well, my question is did you put a Phenom II 940 in a ASUS M2N-SLI or did you... buy a new motherboard.

I have a ASUS M2N-SLI Motherboard and just wondering if a Phenom II 940 works with it. hehehe.










Yea it works. I'm using it right now. Only thing is some programs don't recognize the processor. (OCCT, nvidia control panel, bios, and other things(They call it an AMD Unknown Processor) But cpu-z recognizes it fine. Also you won't be able to overclock too much because you can't change the vcore voltage. But I still got mine to 3.3 by just changing the multiplier and pumping the bus speed. That works fine for me until I get better cooling and a new motherboard. Alright, good luck with it.



No problem



0903


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NightHawK360*


I can surprisingly tell that the M2N-SLI (Not Deluxe) can work with AM3/AM2+ cpus. (Like The 710, 720,810, 920, 940, 945, and 955. But, it shows up as Unknown AMD CPU, which doesn't impact performance at all.)


NightHawK360, congrats on the new purchase. Good to see someone was able to show proof that the PhII 940 actually works with a M2N-SLI (none Deluxe) after a BIOS flash. If I ever run into a M2N-SLI for cheap I know what do do with it now


----------



## nalo_b

wassup everybody.
i got a m2n32-sli deluxe running a phenom2 940 and bios 2205 i wanted to know whats the best heatsink cooler to cool the phenom i currently am idleing at 44-45c( thanks to gyro!)? is this low enough to overclock to say 3.3-3.5?
also does 1066 ddr2 ram make a big difference over ddr2800? and is it true that runing in unganged mode is best? i mostly do gaming and some video editing on my comp and the usuall web surfing and stuff.
thanks
chad


----------



## test tube

That's pretty high, I idle at 38C with the sig rig.

Good cooler choices include the Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer, Scythe Mugen 2, Xigmatek HDT-1283, and the Thermalright Ultra 120.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nalo_b*


also does 1066 ddr2 ram make a big difference over ddr2800? and is it true that runing in unganged mode is best? i mostly do gaming and some video editing on my comp and the usuall web surfing and stuff.


Nalo_b, you'd probably see a nice bandwidth increase with running ddr2 1066 memory versus ddr2 800. In regards to unganged vs ganged mode, there really isn't any "best" choice. I recommend testing both configurations to see what provides this best performance and stability. If one more stable then the other then I'd probably go with that. Here's a interesting thread on Corsair's website that discusses the differences: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=68919.

Good luck


----------



## pocris

Hi everybody,

I've been reading the thread for a while as former user of M2N32 board. I still have the board, but right now I using a Crosshair I.

So, long story short: Sold the board to a guy with 2 days for testing or money back. Guy complained about high CPU temps and returned the board. Since I had no issues with temps [except with the 2205 bios]. I thought I should check it again.

So:

Setup: M2n32 Sli\\Deluxe, X2 5400 BE, FZ 120, 2100 bios, 2GB A-Data Vitesta, CoolerMaster 500W Silent ProM. , Leadtek 9600 GT-ZL

Assembled:
Bios 2001 temps OK on the high side 40's.

Flashed by the book to 1701 with EZ Flash [the version that came with the board]. Boot up OK, but the starting temp for CPU in the BIOS hardware is around 80 degrees [ which is not real for sure] Celsius and increasing with about 1 deg/second. When it reaches 108 it automatically shuts down.

The time the system is running is not enough to try to flash it to 2001. Checked the manual for way of overriding the auto shutdown at high temps but found none.

I don't know what to try next, except for a chip replacement. Before these I flashed many time back and forth between BIOS versions [1701 and 2001 included] and never had any problems.

Any explanations? Any thoughts?

Tx


----------



## eclipseaudio4

check the vcore. Have you tried resetting the cmos?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pocris* 
I don't know what to try next, except for a chip replacement. Before these I flashed many time back and forth between BIOS versions [1701 and 2001 included] and never had any problems.

Pocris, perhaps I'm missing something but is there a reason why you wouldn't want to stay with bios version 2100? I had a look at your motherboard manual and couldn't find anything that was related to "shutting down" due to high temperatures. Have you tried letting the machine cool down and then attempting to flash back to the 2100 bios?

Good luck


----------



## nalo_b

hi will installing the Scythe MUGEN-2 void warranty on a m2n32-sli deluxe because of the way you need to mount it?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I dont see why it would. What do you have to do to install it???


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pocris* 
Hi everybody,

I've been reading the thread for a while as former user of M2N32 board. I still have the board, but right now I using a Crosshair I.

So, long story short: Sold the board to a guy with 2 days for testing or money back. Guy complained about high CPU temps and returned the board. Since I had no issues with temps [except with the 2205 bios]. I thought I should check it again.

So:

Setup: M2n32 Sli\\Deluxe, X2 5400 BE, FZ 120, 2100 bios, 2GB A-Data Vitesta, CoolerMaster 500W Silent ProM. , Leadtek 9600 GT-ZL

Assembled:
Bios 2001 temps OK on the high side 40's.

Flashed by the book to 1701 with EZ Flash [the version that came with the board]. Boot up OK, but the starting temp for CPU in the BIOS hardware is around 80 degrees [ which is not real for sure] Celsius and increasing with about 1 deg/second. When it reaches 108 it automatically shuts down.

The time the system is running is not enough to try to flash it to 2001. Checked the manual for way of overriding the auto shutdown at high temps but found none.

I don't know what to try next, except for a chip replacement. Before these I flashed many time back and forth between BIOS versions [1701 and 2001 included] and never had any problems.

Any explanations? Any thoughts?

Tx

I wonder if the heatpipe for your chipsets and other mobo items that have the heatpipes on it have enough TIM and are making a good connection w/your heatpipes. thlnk3r mentioned your voltages. That is for sure a great place to start to make sure that your chipset & cpu voltages are not to high. Do you know what kind of cpu was installed in the mobo while it was out of your hands? It's possible that something may have been fubard if they used a 140w cpu or if they overclocked it to high w/a 125w cpu.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nalo_b*


will installing the Scythe MUGEN-2 void warranty on a m2n32-sli deluxe because of the way you need to mount it?


Nalo_b, as far as I know the bolt through kit should not void your warranty. You'll have to remove the stock backplate and replace it with the one that is supplied by Scythe. The base of the cooler is pretty compact so there shouldn't be any clearance issues.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

thlnker, the back plate on these mobo's is the stack cool 2 and it is help in place by double sided thermal foam tape. I think I read about another member here at OCN who tried to remove one from a A8N32 SLI Deluxe and said it ruined the mobo. .

Personally I would not try to remove the back plate. I'm sure there is a safe way to do it. If your dead set on using the cooler & you have to remove the backplate then call ASUS and get it from the horses mouth that by doing so you won't be voiding your warranty. Just keep in mind the back plate not only adds a little bit of cooling properties to your mobo in that area but it also ads support for heavy HSF coolers.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## Gyro

Hey nalo b,(cummings I presume)glad you made it over from the asus forums.
If you get a minute could you fill in your system specs in the user cp.thanks.

N2Gaming,Is it possible to use the cool stack 2 as a backing plate?

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Hey nalo b,(cummings I presume)glad you made it over from the asus forums.
If you get a minute could you fill in your system specs in the user cp.thanks.

Gyro

nalo_b, I think Gyro wants you to fill in all the system info found on this link.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


thlnker, the back plate on these mobo's is the stack cool 2 and it is help in place by double sided thermal foam tape. I think I read about another member here at OCN who tried to remove one from a A8N32 SLI Deluxe and said it ruined the mobo. .


N2Gaming, do you have a link to this thread? I wouldn't mind seeing pictures of the damage. My Biostar TForce 6100 and my Asus A8N-SLI had the same tape and there was no damage made. I don't see how the tape could "ruin" the board. Did it actually remove the top layer on the PCB?

Good luck


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


thlnker, the back plate on these mobo's is the stack cool 2 and it is help in place by double sided thermal foam tape. I think I read about another member here at OCN who tried to remove one from a A8N32 SLI Deluxe and said it ruined the mobo. .

Personally I would not try to remove the back plate. I'm sure there is a safe way to do it. If your dead set on using the cooler & you have to remove the backplate then call ASUS and get it from the horses mouth that by doing so you won't be voiding your warranty. Just keep in mind the back plate not only adds a little bit of cooling properties to your mobo in that area but it also ads support for heavy HSF coolers.

Good Luck,

N2G


I thought the back plate was the stack cool2 also.

so I did some googling and found this info,

"Finally, ASUS' "Stack Cool 2" is a method of cooling that I have yet to see on any other competitor's motherboard. What ASUS has done with Stack Cool 2 is covered the entire motherboard's PCB with an additional layer of metal which aids in dissipation of heat. Such a uniform, board-wide system ought to help every heat-generating component on the board."

herehttp://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Ha...ews/asusp5ld2/

So it looks like the back plate is just a back plate.
Maybe warming up the board would ease in the removal of the thermal tape.

Gyro


----------



## nalo_b

hey gyro!
thanks for the info from the other forum. my idle temp really went down. right now its idleing at 36c but i think its due to the cold weather today. i live in hawaii and the temp is usually hot.

any recomendations for a different heatsink? i was thinking it might void warranty just because you removed a stock piece from the board never really thought about the stack cool2.

and i tried contacting asus from their website due to a bios problem i was having when i upgraded to the phenom 940 and they havent replied since about a week ago. im not set on this cooler but almost ordered but waited because of the wa it needs to be mounted.

thanks for the info!


----------



## Gyro

This one uses the stock mount,http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233003 no need to remove mb









Gyro

ps; cold in Hawaii


----------



## nalo_b

well 60degrees is freezing here haha. just yesterday was mid/high 80's and the humidity is high.

i just lapped the zalman 9500 too the other day to try and hold of on the heatsink. will be looking into the Xigmatek as that was my second choice.

thanks again!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nalo_b* 
i tried contacting asus from their website due to a bios problem i was having when i upgraded to the phenom 940 and they havent replied since about a week ago. im not set on this cooler but almost ordered but waited because of the wa it needs to be mounted.

Nalo_b, what kind of issues were you having with your bios?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
This one uses the stock mount,http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233003 no need to remove mb









Gyro, that's more like it







+1


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, do you have a link to this thread? I wouldn't mind seeing pictures of the damage. My Biostar TForce 6100 and my Asus A8N-SLI had the same tape and there was no damage made. I don't see how the tape could "ruin" the board. Did it actually remove the top layer on the PCB?

Good luck


 Sorry bro I was trying to remember where I even saw that post. Honestly I don't remember if it was a comment in a thread or if it was sent to me in a pm. Either way I honestly don't want to try to hard to dig up that info. I started to quote tmj on it earlier but w/my memory and all I deleted that quote because I don't want to miss quote any one due to my lack of memory...







So I'll recant my statement and just say this. If you feel comfortable removing it then by all means hack away. Seriously though, I honestly feel unless one is going to go H2O on a system then The StackCool2 is there for a good reason and should remain there. Just my







$0.02









Are there any members here not getting instant mesage notification when there are new post's in your subscribed threads? I am no longer getting email notifications.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I honestly feel unless one is going to go H2O on a system then The StackCool2 is there for a good reason and should remain there.


N2Gaming, the "stackcool2" is not part of the backplate. It's just an extra layer that was placed on the PCB of the board. This was done by Asus to help dissipate heat better. Swapping over to another aftermarket cooler shouldn't be an issue.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Are there any members here not getting instant mesage notification when there are new post's in your subscribed threads? I am no longer getting email notifications.


Check to make sure you didn't accidentally mark one of your overclock.net emails as spam. I did this one time in gmail. Needless to say I wasn't getting emails for almost two days


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, the "stackcool2" is not part of the backplate. It's just an extra layer that was placed on the PCB of the board. This was done by Asus to help dissipate heat better. Swapping over to another aftermarket cooler shouldn't be an issue.

Check to make sure you didn't accidentally mark one of your overclock.net emails as spam. I did this one time in gmail. Needless to say I wasn't getting emails for almost two days









I did the same thing a little while ago but I would get the msg sent right into my deleted items box of my outlook express application. I just checked and OCN is not on my blocked sender list. Hmmmm. I think BO was having the same issue's...


----------



## nalo_b

Think3r
I update bios in anticipation of the 940 from 2101 to 2205? The newest one and installed the 940 and cleared CMOS. Upon reboot it wouldn't let me save my settings in the bios when I enabled the raid controller. After I saved all my settings in the bios and rebooted it would just show a black sceen no beeps no error messages. I finally got to load the older bios 2001 and got the machine running. And instead of clearing the CMOS just updated back to the newest bios. But asus never replied to my emails. I thought I may have fried the board. Thankfully I didn't.


----------



## Robit

Hi! I had called ASUS on this very thing......They told me the 940 may not even "POST" and may have other problems with the M2N32 SLI Deluxe.... I've ordered the M4N78 Pro....I'm a flight Sim guy,so 1 PCI Express slot is ok with me.....I also wanted the DDR2-1066 Mem option......Good Luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Guys the new bios 2205 will use the ddr1066 just fine with the x4 940 BE. The mobo should use the cpu just fine as well providing you don't try to push an overclock to much. The cpu is a 125w cpu and the mobo is designed up to a 125w cpu so if you overclock the cpu too much you end up stressing the onboard componants too much and frying the board. It will run the 940 at stock settings all day long no problem w/the updated bios. You will need to use a older cpu to update the bios before dropping the cpu in if you are running one of the other outdated bios's. The best way to flash the bios is w/a cpu that the bios is detecting properly to begin with and set the bios to optimum settings or reset the bios and clear any of your bios banks if you saved any of those so that they will not interfeare with the flash and then when you put the new cpu x4 940 in get into the bios right away. If you mobo does not boot to a post screen then try to push the reset button. Next after you pc resets push and hold the F1 or F2 key before your pc post's and hold it untill your pc post's then press Del and get right into bios and set your cpu voltage. F10 save and reboot. After this if it does not post hit reset it should post then go back into your bios and make all your settings static not auto. you should be good to go.

Let me know if you don't understand any of this or you have further questins.

N2G


----------



## nalo_b

i got waorking for almost 2 weeks already, but just posted that cause think3r asked..
i updated the bios with my 5000+be and for some reason when the 940 was in it wouldnt let me save any settings in the bios. after saving settings and reboot it would black screen. so i loaded 2001? and then put the 940 in and did the settings in bios and updated the bios to 2205 and for some reason that worked...
and yeah i cannot really push this cpu too far before i get bsod. i got it to 3.4 but thats pretty much the farthest it would go, didnt want to stress it to much. i run it at stock speeds and thats fast enough for now till i uprade boards later.

robit try doing what i did.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nalo_b* 
well 60degrees is freezing here haha. just yesterday was mid/high 80's and the humidity is high.

i just lapped the zalman 9500 too the other day to try and hold of on the heatsink. will be looking into the Xigmatek as that was my second choice.

thanks again!

nalo b, how did your lap job go,did it help your cpu temps any.

Gyro


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


The cpu is a 125w cpu and the mobo is designed up to a 125w cpu so if you overclock the cpu too much you end up stressing the onboard components too much and frying the board.


N2Gaming, I'm sure the TDP goes up when the PhII 940 is overclocked but I don't know about the onboard components "frying" themselves. If the board supports 125w processors then I hardly see a problem with that. Remember also that the 940 isn't "officially" supported under the M2N so there may be a reason why a component or two may fail.

Good luck


----------



## nalo_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


nalo b, how did your lap job go,did it help your cpu temps any.

Gyro


i think it helped... this is the first time i lapped a heatsink, but i didnt use 1000 or 2000 grit sandpaper. it still idles about the same as before i did it. around 40-44c but it doesnt hit 60c though. i tried running 4 different instances of orthos and it goes to 58-59c but thats the highest. im sure i didnt do a good job at lapping it though. did research after the fact that i already lapped it







i wasnt suppossed to put force on the heatsink when sanding it and supposed to use atleast 1000 grit, i only used 400.
but i did it just to hold off for a little while before i upgrade heatsinks. and so far the xigmatek looks promising! is there a difference with all the different variations of that heatsink? seen maybe 3 or 4 different models of that one that you posted. 
all in all i have to say since you told me to turn off that seting in the bios my temps went down atleast 10c. i think i was idleing at 50-55c... 
thanks again Gyro!!!


----------



## solos2

Ok I've just spent the last 2 hours getting my new Phenom II 720 BE to work on my M2N32 SLI Deluxe, here's my findings.

BIOS 2205 does NOT work.

I managed to post my PC under 2205 (after hard reset the CMOS data with jumper), in fact, 2205 recognized the new 720 BE CPU, however after I setup all the settings, saved it and reboot, my PC just doesn't POST.

I've to reset the CMOS again to make my PC to post again, but everytime I reboot it won't post until I reset CMOS memory.

So after 10 tries, I've rolled back to BIOS 2101 and while the cpu is not recognized, it worked. I can save my data and reboot properly.

The default vCore voltage is set to 1.36v if you use the "Auto" setting, and the CPU runs really hot (55-60C) I've to manually set the vCore down to 1.30v to run it slightly cooler.

I've managed to run it @ 3200 Mhz (200 with 16x multiplier) @ 1.30v.

I hope this info helps whoever want to run a Phenom II x3 720 BE on a M2N32 SLI Deluxe.

p.s. since BIOS 2205 recognized the 720 CPU, I strongly believe the next BIOS release will properly support the new AM2+/AM3 Phenom CPUs.


----------



## thlnk3r

Solos2, welcome to OCN









Thank you for reporting your findings for us in regards to the 720BE and the M2N32-SLI Deluxe. Kind of strange that the 2205 recognized the processor but didn't want to POST after changes were made. If you were to just go with the "factory defaults" in the bios does it still not POST?

Good luck


----------



## nalo_b

solos2,
thats exactly what was happening to me with the 940be. after going back to bios2001 make all your changes in bios then reboot and install 2205 it should work. but after a bad overclock had to it all over again cause 2205 will not let you change certain things in bios. it will freeze up after reboot. it happens with me when i enable raid in the bios.
hope that helps.


----------



## N2Gaming

Other users have reported the following in the past while using B.Ver. 2205. After you save your bios settings and reboot when the system does not post hit the reset button on your computer case. This is a well known bug for this bios and usualy a quick push of the reset button will get it going again. It's just one of those weird things that happens w/the 2205 bios.

Good Luck Guys,

N2G


----------



## LuckySe7ens

blows me away that this club is still so active. Goes to show you that this is a pretty solid board.

Im happy with mine.


----------



## N2Gaming

Yup this board definitely is an oldie but a goody.


----------



## solos2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Other users have reported the following in the past while using B.Ver. 2205. After you save your bios settings and reboot when the system does not post hit the reset button on your computer case. This is a well known bug for this bios and usualy a quick push of the reset button will get it going again. It's just one of those weird things that happens w/the 2205 bios.

Good Luck Guys,

N2G

I've tried that, reset button, turn off power, etc. Nothing worked until I've to reset CMOS again.

I've done it over a dozen times and that's why I rolled it back to 2101. It works flawlessly for me under 2101, I'm hoping ASUS will release a new BIOS that'll properly support the Phenom II CPUs.


----------



## solos2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Solos2, welcome to OCN









Thank you for reporting your findings for us in regards to the 720BE and the M2N32-SLI Deluxe. Kind of strange that the 2205 recognized the processor but didn't want to POST after changes were made. If you were to just go with the "factory defaults" in the bios does it still not POST?

Good luck

If I didn't change anything after the initial post, it'll report a "CRC checksum error" in the post screen, I've tried to hit F1 and let it continue to boot, it even loaded my Windows XP SP3 alright (except the sound chip isn't recognized in XP), but without changing the vCore settings the CPU run really hot (hitting 70C!!) so I quickly restart XP.

But after that it simply won't post, I've tried to hit the reset button, hard restart by turning off the power, etc. Nothing worked for my mobo, except when I hard reset the CMOS data with jumper again.

So I rolled it back to 2101, and while the CPU is no longer recognized it works, I could change settings including vCore down to 1.30v, change the multiplier to 16 and it run perfectly. The temperature is lower to about 50C on idle, and 55C full load.

I even ran dual instance WoW for over 6 hours without a glitch after that, while CPU remained at about 55C.


----------



## digitaldqqm

Hi, i have the m2n sli deluxe motherboard and was wondering what is the fastest cpu available for it? 
I have an athlon 64 x2 4200+ at the moment.

Thanks for any help


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *digitaldqqm*


Hi, i have the m2n sli deluxe motherboard and was wondering what is the fastest cpu available for it? 
I have an athlon 64 x2 4200+ at the moment.


Digitaldqqm, from what I understand the PhII 940 would be your best bet. A simple BIOS flash (I believe version 2205) will allow the motherboard to recognize the processor. I'm not positive if the PhII 950 will run, perhaps someone call verify that for us.

Good luck


----------



## digitaldqqm

Hey thInk3r, thanks for the reply.

Is this: AMD Phenom II X4 Quad Core 940 Black Edition 3.0GHz (Socket AM2+) the right one?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *digitaldqqm*


Hey thInk3r, thanks for the reply.

Is this: AMD Phenom II X4 Quad Core 940 Black Edition 3.0GHz (Socket AM2+) the right one?


Digitaldqqm, that is correct. Price wise it typically goes for about $190-200.


----------



## AtiViVo

Hey folks, back again. I have to ask for help, again (really, this thread is a gem, thanks to the folks who understand hardware and help us noobs!).
Yesterday I bought an HD4770 (ASUS EAH version) to replace my old x1650 PRO. It was the last step of my planned upgrade for the M2N32-SLI mobo. I deleted the old Catalyst drivers (plus the ATI Display Driver) via Disk Cleanup. I restarted, Win 64 booted normally.
I shut down the PC, removed power plug, removed the x1650 PRO, installed the new card (with its additional power connector) and... well, all went to hell. The PC didn't boot (all fans and LEDs inside powered on, but no POST message). I switched back the old x1650, entered Win and reinstalled it's Cata 9.2 driver I've been using since February. I restarted... blue screen (PAGE_FILE_in_UNPAGED_AREA). Restarted again and the PC started to wildly beep (one long, two shorts - video erorr?) and didn't load BIOS. This morning I reinserted the card carefully, cleared C-MOS and the system booted, but again blue screen. Restarted, I entered Win Safe Mode and reinstalled Windows 64 (well, advanced repair so to keep my last working settings). So far it seems stable.
Now, what did I do wrong? Should I have deleted the ATI Display Driver too, or only Catalyst? Should I have cleared C-MOS before installing the new GPU (I forgot to do that)... or any BIOS settings? Can anyone with the 720BE (or the X4 Phenom IIs) reccomend a good GPU switching procedure? If I have to, I'll completely reinstall Windows with format. 
I seriously hope you can help me out. I've wasted a lot of money on the card and if I can't get it working, well... don't know.


----------



## dreadlord369

Ah.. I just wanted to say that I would take me off the roster cause I finally got an upgrade and my old m2n is in the process of being sold.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Digitaldqqm, from what I understand the PhII 940 would be your best bet. A simple BIOS flash (I believe version 2205) will allow the motherboard to recognize the processor. I'm not positive if the PhII 950 will run, perhaps someone call verify that for us. 
Good luck


 thlnk3r maybe you are confusing the m2n sli Deluxe with the M2N32 SLI Deluxe. I did not know the two different boards are using the same bios. I will check on that to confirm one way or the other.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *digitaldqqm*


Hi, i have the m2n sli deluxe motherboard and was wondering what is the fastest cpu available for it? 
I have an athlon 64 x2 4200+ at the moment.Thanks for any help


 I'm not quite sure what is the fastest you can run. You may be able to use a Ph II 940 but until someone w/the same board confirms this I would be hesitant to purchase one for that board.

*Edit:* Assus Web claims to support x4 9950 125w xpu with the 1604 bios and the highest bios I could see is 1701. I will reconfirm this. So you will prolly be able the use the Ph II x4 940 again I say prolly.

*Edit # 2:* The highest bios your board has atm is the 1701

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dreadlord369*


Ah.. I just wanted to say that I would take me off the roster cause I finally got an upgrade and my old m2n is in the process of being sold.


 will do. Enjoy your new hardware. Out of curiosity, what did you move into ""AMD or Intel" ?

*Edit:* You have been removed from the roster. Good Luck w/your new hardware.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtiViVo*


Yesterday I bought an HD4770 (ASUS EAH version) to replace my old x1650 PRO. I


 It's an ATI, what did you expect. Just kidn. I don't have any experience w/ATI GPU's and am not sure what could be causing the problem. Is your power supply up to the task?


----------



## AtiViVo

Well, it's only 400watt, but it's a an 80+ certified Fortron. And I've seen the exact same one power PC's with HD4850s and GT8800s with brutally overclocked Intel C2D 8400/8500s CPU and 3 HDDs.

According to various power calculation programs I've used my machine should draw about 340 watts in full, 100% load. At least in idle the PSU should handle it without any problem.

I don't know, I'll await for some advice before trying a second time with the new GPU. :/

EDIT: Well, on a more cheerfull note, I've used ATI cards since 1997, no problems. Until now...


----------



## N2Gaming

If you have a spare HDD laying around or can borrow one for a day or so you may want to try to a clean install to see if it is software related...

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


thlnk3r maybe you are confusing the m2n sli Deluxe with the M2N32 SLI Deluxe. I did not know the two different boards are using the same bios. I will check on that to confirm one way or the other.


N2Gaming,









Yeah you're right. Ug I always get those boards confused.

Digitaldqqm, sorry for misleading you there.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtiViVo*


Should I have deleted the ATI Display Driver too, or only Catalyst? Should I have cleared C-MOS before installing the new GPU (I forgot to do that)... or any BIOS settings? Can anyone with the 720BE (or the X4 Phenom IIs) reccomend a good GPU switching procedure? If I have to, I'll completely reinstall Windows with format.


AtiViVo, personally what I do is first is remove the display driver then the catalyst control panel. Shortly after that I'll download Driver Cleaner Pro and remove any unnecessary drivers that may have been left over after the uninstall. I'll also reboot the computer and re-do my Driver Cleaner Pro just to be sure. After that I'll shut down the computer and install the new video card.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtiViVo*


Well, it's only 400watt, but it's a an 80+ certified Fortron. And I've seen the exact same one power PC's with HD4850s and GT8800s with brutally overclocked Intel C2D 8400/8500s CPU and 3 HDDs.

According to various power calculation programs I've used my machine should draw about 340 watts in full, 100% load. At least in idle the PSU should handle it without any problem.


AtiViVo, your power supply has about 32amps total on the 12volt rail. That should be plenty for a 4770 and the rest of your machine. Wattage wise you should be fine. 340 watts full load sounds a bit high for one video card, one hard drive and a tri-core. I would imagine probably close to 250-270 watts full load. It's hard to say that on what your definition of "full load" is though. Orthos/Prime95 running at it's max would break 200 watts for sure but your video card may draw more if you were to fire up Furmark or the 3DView in ATITool. I'd be very hesitant to add any other devices though (ie. hard drive or another video card). Upgrade your PSU to a 500W+ before you do any of that.

If you think your PSU is of a concern then by all means upgrade it. A great tool for testing power draw is a Kill'a'Watt. Just to give you an idea my system below running full load with Orthos was something like 170-220watts. I can't remember exactly but my 550VX is certainly overkill.

Good luck


----------



## AtiViVo

Thanks for the advice! I'll try it over the weekend.

The PSU calculations I made are based on all the internal hardware and peripherals I have. I tthought that the PSU should be enough.

Oh, just to ask - is clearing C-MOS before installing the new GPU mandatory, or even desirable?

What bothers me is that either the new GPU is defective (I'll bring it to a friend to test it on his machine) or that there's some hardware compatibility problems with the M2N32-SLI and it's semi-official Phenom II support. Has anyone tried switching hardware on that mobo _after_ installing the PII ?

If it's the first problem I'll just take a new one from the store, but if it's the second I don't know...

Thanks!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtiViVo*


Oh, just to ask - is clearing C-MOS before installing the new GPU mandatory, or even desirable?


AtiViVo, in my experience this is not required.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtiViVo*


What bothers me is that either the new GPU is defective (I'll bring it to a friend to test it on his machine) or that there's some hardware compatibility problems with the M2N32-SLI and it's semi-official Phenom II support. Has anyone tried switching hardware on that mobo _after_ installing the PII ?


To me it doesn't sound like a hardware compatibility issue. From your first post, those symptoms sound like an issue within Windows...probably a driver conflict. Truthfully though I *think* if you're running the same version CCC 9.5 then you may not even have to uninstall the driver. You could probably simply swap out the old card and install the new one. I've done this a few times but it was during testing. I prefer to perform a clean install of the driver for any type of new hardware device

Good luck.


----------



## AtiViVo

I'm using Catalyst 9.2 . I think it's the last one that supports the x1650 PRO.

I'm bothered by the fact that the HD4770 didn't POST at all. No error beeps, actually nothing. Everything powered on (the fans spinned up) but at least I expected to hear a BIOS message. Is there a way to check if the HD4770 works, beside testing it on another PC?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtiViVo*


I'm using Catalyst 9.2 . I think it's the last one that supports the x1650 PRO.


AtiViVo, the last "known" version of CCC for the X1650Pro was 9.3.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtiViVo*


I'm bothered by the fact that the HD4770 didn't POST at all. No error beeps, actually nothing. Everything powered on (the fans spinned up) but at least I expected to hear a BIOS message. Is there a way to check if the HD4770 works, beside testing it on another PC?


AtiViVo, does your Asus motherboard allow you to test the video card in the other PCI-Express slot? Really the only other way that I know of for testing would be to throw the video card into another board.

Are you using the supplied power connector that game with the video card or are you using the 6-pin power connector directly off the power supply? I looked up the specifications of your power supply and didn't notice a 6-pin PCIe power connector. I'm leaning more towards an issue with powering on the video card.

Do you have another power supply that you could test with? Perhaps a buddy could loan you one for some quick testing?

Good luck


----------



## AtiViVo

I tried both power connectors - the one supplied with the card and the one from the PSU (there's a black 6 pin connector that fits exactly in the back of the card). I measured both (I'm sorry, but I don't know the name of the tool in English) and each rail(?) was ~12v.4. Both with the original PSU and card supplied cables.

I'll check with the other slot tomorrow.

Keep fingers crossed it works out OK!


----------



## N2Gaming

I was wondering if you are using the sli enabled memory switch in the bios. If so I was thinking that may confilict w/the ATI card, IDK just a thought.

Thlnk3r's suggestion about the power cable sounds dead on. I have a XFX 8600GTS card that requires the manufactures power plug because the card uses boty the 5v & 12v rails. IDK if your card is similar but it's worth looking into.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

I have an M2R32-MVP
Does that count?


----------



## N2Gaming

PhaedraCorruption you are more then welcome to partake in the club. You may even join if you wish. I always say the more the merrier. I don't know if any one in this club will be to give any real guidance for bios issues etc relating to your board and vise versa. What is the difference in that board? Is it designed for Crossfire instead of SLI?


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

http://techreport.com/articles.x/11629/1

Yeah, its made for corssfire. But i don't use it for that, I just stick in 2 x1550s and run quad moniters.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhaedraCorruption*


http://techreport.com/articles.x/11629/1

Yeah, its made for corssfire. But i don't use it for that, I just stick in 2 x1550s and run quad moniters.


 Sounds like a CCTV system lol. I never did find any good CCTV capture cards that work w/Nvidia chipsets and AMD processors.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I was wondering if you are using the sli enabled memory switch in the bios. If so I was thinking that may confilict w/the ATI card, IDK just a thought.

N2Gaming, great suggestion actually. I know a lot of the older SLI boards had the SLI card that required some adjustments. If this is in the bios then I'd recommend checking it out.


----------



## digitaldqqm

Hi N2Gaming, thanks very much for the info.

Does anyone know if there is like a one driver install that does all the drivers for the board?

Because i go to the asus website and there is so many seperate downloads and i don't no which to get.

Thanks for any help


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *digitaldqqm*


Because i go to the asus website and there is so many separate downloads and i don't no which to get.


Digitaldqqm, that depends on what operating system you're running. Let us know what you're running and hopefully we might be able to point you in the right direction.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *digitaldqqm*


Hi N2Gaming, thanks very much for the info.

Does anyone know if there is like a one driver install that does all the drivers for the board?

Because i go to the asus website and there is so many seperate downloads and i don't no which to get.

Thanks for any help


digitaldqqm like thlnk3r said. Knowing about your system configuration would help us help you. *Here is a link for you*. fill in as much detail as possible so we can help determine exactly what drivers you need. You need the chipset, sound, Network ports, wifi drivers. Additionally you will need drivers for any other hardware that you put in the system like video card etc etc. May I suggest you download the user manual and give it a good read through or two and get aquainted w/your hardware. The user manual will tell you exatly what drivers you need.


----------



## thlnk3r

N2Gaming, thank you for posting up the Add System link









Digitaldqqm, one of the things that is mostly required is the chipset driver. The chipset drivers may also contain the driver for your Ethernet controller. Some of them may also have the SATA controller driver which sometimes is required to be installed for optimal performance. If you're using the onboard audio then grab that as well. Just make sure you are downloading the driver that corresponds with the correct operating system.

Note: If you're not running any ide devices then it isn't required to install the ide driver.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, thank you for posting up the Add System link










 NP thlnk3r, I have it listed in the opening text of this club thread but it never fails. I always have to remind peep's because they some how skip right past the Opening text and dive right into asking for help.


----------



## thlnk3r

N2Gaming, I've been finding myself lately skipping to things as well. I get too excited sometimes


----------



## N2Gaming

LOL we all do it and there comes a point when we all get a little frustrated that people don't actually slow down and take an initiative to read/understand & appreciate all that has been done to make a good thread... Don't get me wrong I'm not crying or even the least bit distressed. I mean people are gonna be people no matter what we do to make a thread useful to all but a little recognition every now and then goes a long way when new members point it out to ya.









Edit: Case and point.


----------



## digitaldqqm

Hey all, thanks very much for the help. Hopefully i've updated my info as detailed as needed.

I'm just looking at the chipset drivers: NVIDIA Raid Driver Package V1.16 for Windows 32/64bit Vista.(Vista beta drivers are for testing only)

Testing only? Should i be looking for the driver that isn't beta?

Thanks again guys


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *digitaldqqm* 
Hey all, thanks very much for the help. Hopefully i've updated my info as detailed as needed.

I'm just looking at the chipset drivers: NVIDIA Raid Driver Package V1.16 for Windows 32/64bit Vista.(Vista beta drivers are for testing only)

Testing only? Should i be looking for the driver that isn't beta?

Digitaldqqm, I usually avoid the beta drivers but in this case that is the only driver listed









Beta Version 1.16

Quote:

NVIDIA Raid Driver Package V1.16 for Windows 32/64bit Vista.(Vista beta drivers are for testing only)
Are there any Unknown Devices showing up in the Device Manager?

Good luck


----------



## digitaldqqm

Yeah i have one. unknown device on pci bus.

I installed SoundMAX ADI1988 Audio Driver V6.10.01.6110 for Windows 32bit Vista.(WHQL),V6.10.02.6110 for Windows 64bit Vista.(WHQL)

and NVIDIA Raid Driver Package V1.16 for Windows 32/64bit Vista.(Vista beta drivers are for testing only)

thanks for the help


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *digitaldqqm* 
Yeah i have one. unknown device on pci bus.

I installed SoundMAX ADI1988 Audio Driver V6.10.01.6110 for Windows 32bit Vista.(WHQL),V6.10.02.6110 for Windows 64bit Vista.(WHQL)

and NVIDIA Raid Driver Package V1.16 for Windows 32/64bit Vista.(Vista beta drivers are for testing only)

Digitaldqqm, just to clarify so you are running the onboard audio and not a pci/pcie sound card? Have you had a chance to install your video card drivers?

Good luck


----------



## digitaldqqm

Yeah just the onboard sound and i've got the latest drivers installed for my gfx card


----------



## N2Gaming

wow beta only, that bites. I'm sorry to hear that, Maybe vista will auto install your correct drivers from microsoft during an update. Another option is to look for your chipset drivers over at Nvidia, I believe you have the AMD NForce 570 SLI chipset. Nvidia does not reference a beta only version so you may want to give it a shot. I was thinking you might be missing the wifi driver but you don't have a m2n32 so that's not your pci driver issue.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## digitaldqqm

Hey, thanks for the link. Should i just install the nforce 570 sli chipset over the top of my current ones? Or do i need to remove the original one first?

Thanks for the replies


----------



## N2Gaming

I would try to install it through the control panel, system, hardware monitor, oh wait there is no option there named chipset. Uhm you could always try it and if you end up w/a unhappy machine then you could always Low level format and re-install the OS. One thing I would try to do if you have not done so already is create a back up or a system restore point for your OS just incase the drivers upset the OS. You may be able to roll back your OS to a time before you installed the drivers with a system restore point. That is usually a good practice right after you install the OS and before you start installing any drivers... Some times a roll back works and some times it does not. I don't know why it periodically does not work but then again we are talking about Winblows.







I have never used Vista so I really can't give you to much guidance there sorry.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *digitaldqqm*


Hey, thanks for the link. Should i just install the nforce 570 sli chipset over the top of my current ones? Or do i need to remove the original one first?


Digitaldqqm, was the previous chipset drivers you ha dinstalled the Beta ones off of the Asus website? They should be listed under Add/Remove Programs. You can access this easily by doing Windows key+R, type in "appwiz.cpl" and hit [Enter]. This should bring up the add/remove programs utility, from there you can uninstall the older drivers.

I always recommend uninstalling any older drivers before installing new ones. Some of the installers will also sometimes uninstall a previous version for you.

Good luck


----------



## digitaldqqm

Hey guys, thanks for the replies. Yeah the previous chipset drivers were the beta ones. I installed the Nvidia ones over the top and all seems ok. I still have that unknown device though.
And it's now Showing nforce raid device with the yellow exclamation mark. I have Vista on it's own partition so if worst come to worst i can just re-install.

Crysis is really getting to me at the moment with crashing left, right and center with crysoundsystem.dll error, but i think that is just crysis :s

Thanks again guys


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *digitaldqqm*


Hey guys, thanks for the replies. Yeah the previous chipset drivers were the beta ones. I installed the Nvidia ones over the top and all seems ok. I still have that unknown device though.
And it's now Showing nforce raid device with the yellow exclamation mark. I have Vista on it's own partition so if worst come to worst i can just re-install.

Crysis is really getting to me at the moment with crashing left, right and center with crysoundsystem.dll error, but i think that is just crysis :s


Digitaldqqm, the "Uknown Device" may be related to your RAID controller. If you're not running a raid array then you can go ahead and "disable" that feature in the bios. After that it shouldn't show up in the the device manager anymore.

In regards to the Crysis issues, have you downloaded and installed the latest patch for the game? Is your system currently overclocked?

Good luck


----------



## digitaldqqm

No, i think it's just as i installed it. Is the patch free to download? My system isn't overclocked in anyway.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *digitaldqqm*


No, i think it's just as i installed it. Is the patch free to download? My system isn't overclocked in anyway.


Digitaldqqm, I believe the latest patch is version 1.2. Here is the direct download link from EA.com's website: ftp://largedownloads.ea.com/pub/patc..._Patch_1_2.exe.

Good luck


----------



## AtiViVo

Long story short, I have a working ASUS EAH HD4770 now!









It turned out the previous card was simply defective and after going through several of my friends' machines and a PC service station I went back to the story, where they tested it again and I got a new sample. Worked fine after some 10 nerve-breaking pre-POST seconds. 
Then I spent the last three hours trying to convince Windows XP64 to install the new drivers... oh well, works decently, once my exams are over in the end of June I'll completely format C: drive and reinstall.
Thanks for the tips, folks! This topic is of great use to M2N32 users, who can still rely on this gem of a motherboard to upgrade!


----------



## N2Gaming

I'm glad it turned out to be the video card and nothing else.

Got a bad case of insomnia atm.


----------



## thlnk3r

AtiViVo, glad you got it working. Good job on troubleshooting the issue +1


----------



## thewebmaster179

I've been wondering if the nforce 570 drivers from the nvidia website are any better than those in the Asus one. Has anyone tried to compare them?


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thewebmaster179* 
I've been wondering if the nforce 570 drivers from the nvidia website are any better than those in the Asus one. Has anyone tried to compare them?

I've heard (read) things about it, but can't remember for sure. The different versions are said to have different drawbacks, and vary between developers. Google it!







I know I have before.


----------



## thewebmaster179

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
I've heard (read) things about it, but can't remember for sure. The different versions are said to have different drawbacks, and vary between developers. Google it!







I know I have before.

alright, I'll check it out later. If I find anything interesting I'll post it here.

On a side note, it's upgrade time for me once again







and I'd like to ask your opinions about some new 4gb RAM options (2x2gb) I've been considering:

gskill pi -> 800-4-4-4-12: $85 (2.1v)
gskill pi black-> 800-4-4-4-12: $104 (1.9v)
gskill pi -> 1066-5-5-5-15:$115 (2.1v)
ocz reaper -> 1066-5-5-5-18:$115 (2.1v)

I'm asking here since I know 1066 support on these boards is sort of new and it might not be as good. Prices are really high in Argentina so those price tags are in fact rather cheap as far as I'm concerned







.
which do you think would suit my board better?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thewebmaster179* 
alright, I'll check it out later. If I find anything interesting I'll post it here.

On a side note, it's upgrade time for me once again







and I'd like to ask your opinions about some new 4gb RAM options (2x2gb) I've been considering:

gskill pi -> 800-4-4-4-12: $85 (2.1v)
gskill pi black-> 800-4-4-4-12: $104 (1.9v)
gskill pi -> 1066-5-5-5-15: $115 (2.1v)
ocz reaper -> 1066-5-5-5-18: $115 (2.1v)

I'm asking here since I know 1066 support on these boards is sort of new and it might not be as good. Prices are really high in Argentina so those price tags are in fact rather cheap as far as I'm concerned







.
which do you think would suit my board better?


I have a question for you just a tad off your discussion. Do you run your x4 920 @ 3.6 all the time or was that just the fastest you could get it. I'm curious to see if the mobo will handle that overclock for extended periods of time w/out burning out...

Back to your question about ram... I'm not 100 % sure on this but you may be able to get the cheaper ram and then loosen the timings to run them at higher speeds. Say DDR800 at DDR1066, I have not tried this but if any one else has any experience w/this and cares to chime in by all means let us know.

Thank you,

N2G

EDIT: Another thing to consider, when you increase the size of your ram from 1Gig to 4 gig you will be stressing the memory controller a little more during Overclocking and that may be one of the problems that I had. I did have to RMA a mobo after using the x4 940 BE. ASUS took care of me and sent me a new mobo that sit's unused to this day... and that is why I asked if you run @ 3.6 all the time?


----------



## thewebmaster179

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I have a question for you just a tad off your discussion. Do you run your x4 920 @ 3.6 all the time or was that just the fastest you could get it. I'm curious to see if the mobo will handle that overclock for extended periods of time w/out burning out...

Back to your question about ram... I'm not 100 % sure on this but you may be able to get the cheaper ram and then loosen the timings to run them at higher speeds. Say DDR800 at DDR1066, I have not tried this but if any one else has any experience w/this and cares to chime in by all means let us know.

Thank you,

N2G

EDIT: Another thing to consider, when you increase the size of your ram from 1Gig to 4 gig you will be stressing the memory controller a little more during Overclocking and that may be one of the problems that I had. I did have to RMA a mobo after using the x4 940 BE. ASUS took care of me and sent me a new mobo that sit's unused to this day... and that is why I asked if you run @ 3.6 all the time?

Actually, if you check my sig a little bit closer, you'll see it runs at 3.36 GHz, not 3.6.
Honestly I haven't even tried OCing this cpu. I just raised the htt speed by 20% and I didn't even try to touch the voltage, So I asume It can go quite further if I push it. I'll get back to you on that once I get around it.
Didn't know adding more GBs could break the mobo though, the idea kind of scares me...


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks for correcting me on your OC. I looked at it and must have missed the 3 between the 3 & 6







.

Well for clarification, I was not trying to tell you that more ram will break the mobo, it's just that more ram stresses the ram controller on the cpu thus causing instability with higher overclocks. One thing I am going to try to look into is to see if bigger ram requires more voltage on the mobo. If so then I could see more ram generating more heat.

On a lighter note, 3.36MHz is not shabby at all...


----------



## thewebmaster179

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Thanks for correcting me on your OC. I looked at it and must have missed the 3 between the 3 & 6







.

Well for clarification, I was not trying to tell you that more ram will break the mobo, it's just that more ram stresses the ram controller on the cpu thus causing instability with higher overclocks. One I am going to try to look into is to see if bigger ram requires more voltage on the mobo. If so then I could see more ram generating more heat.

On a lighter note, 3.36MHz is not shabby at all...

actually, I've been thinking of increasing it to 3.4 just to avoid confusion







.
I still find it surprising that you'd need to RMA your board because your mem controller got stressed out. You must have REALLY pushed it


----------



## N2Gaming

OK... I don't really know why the board decided to defect. Maybe it was tired of being pushed around like a communist







In any case, I know that the mobo was running hot but for what reason I could not say. It very well could have just been a bad bios flash but the board was working and I pushed the oc several times and the board just started to deteriorate till one day it just would not work any more. I have been trying to research this atm and am not comming up w/any conclusive evidence or documentation backing up the bigger ram more stress on mobo theory. In any case I really don't think the ram caused my system to go bad but I was mearly trying to imply that the more ram you have the more stress it can put on a system. We have boards designed to run cpu's up to 125W. I was pushing my cpu w 2x2gig sticks in excess of 3.5GHz and something on the mobo was getting very hot. When you overclock your cpu you are increasing the amount of Watts required by the mobo to sustain that clock spd. So I was prolly running well over 125w and the board decided to crap out on me for one reason or another. I have not taken the time to try it again. The whole RMA process blows and I don't want to be a guiny pig again just to veryfy my fears...


----------



## Slink

Whatever the case, you should only use 2 sticks of RAM. You should NOT need more than 2x2GB unless you are doing some hefty engineering workstation stuff. 4GB should be fine for coding, etc. (BTW, don't ever compile code on an OC that you aren't 99% sure is stable).

I digress. Using only two RAM slots on the mobo helps the controller to work more efficiently. I.E.: 2x2GB is better than 4x1GB, but both total 4GB.

Also worthy of note: it can be damn near impossible to get 1066 RAM speed working on the M2N boards. Higher RAM speed is still almost always better than tighter timings on lower RAM speed, but may be difficult to function correctly. I.E.: on my M2N32-SLI, if I set the speed to 1066, the computer would boot all ****ed up ONLY on the FIRST boot, then the system would crash, no settings would change AT ALL, and the thing would run FINE on 1066. [LoL]

Hope this helps!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 

I digress. Using only two RAM slots on the mobo helps the controller to work more efficiently. I.E.: 2x2GB is better than 4x1GB, but both total 4GB.

Also worthy of note: it can be damn near impossible to get 1066 RAM speed working on the M2N boards.

Higher RAM speed is still almost always better than tighter timings on lower RAM speed, but may be difficult to function correctly. I.E.: on my M2N32-SLI, if I set the speed to 1066, the computer would boot all ****ed up ONLY on the FIRST boot, then the system would crash, no settings would change AT ALL, and the thing would run FINE on 1066. [LoL]

Hope this helps!

Slink is the Kuma CPU that your trying to run @ DDR1066 ram spd's made to run at those spd's?

Edit:

I was always under the impression that amd systems running w/tighter timings was prefered over higher frequencies and Intel was better at higher frequencies. I guess that would make for a good thread toppic. *( What is better tighter timings or higher frequencies )* Then users could post bench mark scores w/tighter timings or higher frequencies and cross compare the different scores between the two.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thewebmaster179* 
gskill pi -> 800-4-4-4-12: $85 (2.1v)
gskill pi black-> 800-4-4-4-12: $104 (1.9v)
gskill pi -> 1066-5-5-5-15:$115 (2.1v)
ocz reaper -> 1066-5-5-5-18:$115 (2.1v)

Thewebmaster179, are you wanting to overclock this memory or just leave it at stock? The IC's most of the time determine what the memory is capable of. Right now it's kind of hard to say since the type of IC's range for each of these sticks. I believe the 2x2 kits come with Promos IC's but I'm not certain. The best way to find out would probably be to remove the heatsinks and check what the modules say...of course you can't do this until you receive the memory









Personally I'd go with the DDR2 1066 kits. That will give you some overclocking room if you're not able to run them at stock (1066).

Good luck


----------



## thewebmaster179

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Thewebmaster179, are you wanting to overclock this memory or just leave it at stock? The IC's most of the time determine what the memory is capable of. Right now it's kind of hard to say since the type of IC's range for each of these sticks. I believe the 2x2 kits come with Promos IC's but I'm not certain. The best way to find out would probably be to remove the heatsinks and check what the modules say...of course you can't do this until you receive the memory









Personally I'd go with the DDR2 1066 kits. That will give you some overclocking room if you're not able to run them at stock (1066).

Good luck

I just wanted to make sure that I can get both the most stable and fastest configuration possible for my money. Sure, overclocking them is always an option, although not in my innmediate plans


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thewebmaster179*


I just wanted to make sure that I can get both the most stable and fastest configuration possible for my money. Sure, overclocking them is always an option, although not in my immediate plans


Thewebmaster179, if that is the case then I think any of those sets will suffice. If 4GB is a must remember to grab an OS that can take full advantage of all the memory. Try to pick up the 2x2GB kit. As others have said, two sticks of memory would put less stress on the IMC (integrated memory controller) during overclocking as four sticks would.

Good luck


----------



## thewebmaster179

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Thewebmaster179, if that is the case then I think any of those sets will suffice. If 4GB is a must remember to grab an OS that can take full advantage of all the memory. Try to pick up the 2x2GB kit. As others have said, two sticks of memory would put less stress on the IMC (integrated memory controller) during overclocking as four sticks would.

Good luck


thanks for that. All these sets are 2x2gb. I want to have as little sticks as possible. Hell, if it was up to me, I'd have come up with 4gb single stick myself and installed that. Too bad there's no such thing...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thewebmaster179*


if it was up to me, I'd have come up with 4gb single stick myself and installed that. Too bad there's no such thing...










Thewebmaster179, there certainly is but I don't think I've ever seen them on the desktop end which is probably why they are ECC only. For servers (ex. Dell Poweredge, HP Proliant) you'll see 4GB modules all the time.

Good luck


----------



## mjl4878

go ahead and add me, cant wait to switch out my cpu to a x4 940. Love this board, longest i've ever had one last thru upgrades


----------



## Campo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mjl4878* 
go ahead and add me, cant wait to switch out my cpu to a x4 940. Love this board, longest i've ever had one last thru upgrades

You can run a 940 on a AM2 board?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mjl4878*


go ahead and add me, cant wait to switch out my cpu to a x4 940. Love this board, longest i've ever had one last thru upgrades


I'll add you to the roster.

Hey every one give mjl4878 a M2N warm welcome.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


You can run a 940 on a AM2 board?


Technically yes if the board support's AM2+ cpu wattage and the bios supports the processor. However. The mobo manufacture does not officially support the cpu on the mobo. You see the mobo's were not designed to run the cpu @ the correct frequency on the HT link and NB to CPU multiplier is locked. This prevents users from adjusting the clock spd's to run how the cpu was designed to run. Never the less the cpu will run in this board in a similar fasion as a AM3 cpu will run in a AM2+ mobo, it just does not take full advantage of the cpu to run it at it's Optimum potential.









Hope this helps,

N2G


----------



## Gyro

Welcome mjl4878









good luck with your upgrade

Gyro


----------



## thlnk3r

Welcome to the club mjl4878


----------



## nalo_b

Hey gyro
Just an update I ended up gettin the scythe mugen2. And the backplate on the m2n32 sli deluxe is just a backplate there is nothing sticky holding it on. Just the four screws.

My idle temps only dropped about 4c idleing at 40-41c but my load temps never go past 55c now. Should I try to reseat it? Most people I seen use this heatsink report low 30's idle. And I got my voltage at 1.2.


----------



## Gyro

Hey nalo_b, thanks for the backplate info.

I would say your fine with those temps.
That's down 10-15c at idle from where you started right?
Nothing wrong with that








Load temp is more important than idle temp though and 55c loaded is pretty darn good too I would say, for summer time in Hawaii(lucky sob)








Good job!+1

But someone with a 940 might want to chime in on those temps.

Gyro


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nalo_b* 
My idle temps only dropped about 4c idleing at 40-41c but my load temps never go past 55c now. Should I try to reseat it? Most people I seen use this heatsink report low 30's idle. And I got my voltage at 1.2.

Nalo_b, room ambient temperatures also make huge difference. Those users that had low 30's idle may have had a much lower room ambient temperature so that is something else to definitely think about. As Gyro said 55C full load is excellent especially for a quad core!

Good work


----------



## GANDALF21502

Those temps are AOK! I have the 940 and idle I average about 44, load it hits about 58-60. So your temps are pretty SWEET!


----------



## Gyro

A push/pull fan setup might get you a few more degrees too.

Gyro


----------



## mjl4878

So planning ahead I'm going to switch out my heatsink/fan setup when i pick up my 940, I've heard rumors that the AMDs are a little tricky trying to find one that pushes out the back. So for this chip/mobo setup what would you guys recomend for optimal cooling?

edit: was thinking of a push/pull setup too if this helps and hoping to overclock


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mjl4878* 
So planning ahead I'm going to switch out my heatsink/fan setup when i pick up my 940, I've heard rumors that the AMDs are a little tricky trying to find one that pushes out the back. So for this chip/mobo setup what would you guys recomend for optimal cooling?

Actually we m2n32-sli owners are in better shape than other amd boards because our cpu mount is east/west not north/south like most.
So quite a few coolers will fit naturally blowing out the back.
an example;http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233029

Gyro


----------



## nalo_b

Thanks for the info guys. Yeah right now ambient temps are high 80's to mid low 90's f. And no wind so humidity is crazy. Also is that good temps for a stock 940be? When I had it at 3.4 I was getting 60c but cancelled orthos for fear of going higher on temps. I increased the voltage to 1.3 to get 3.4.

Gyro don't know if I'm lucky... I'm a glazier and setting 400lb glass in this heat sucks. And I will try a push pull setup. Anyone know where to get the fan mounting brackets from? Been lookin on newegg but never seen it.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Preeat

I'm thinking of purchasing an AMD Athlon X2 7750 Black Edition for my M2N32-SLI Deluxe motherboard. Only question I have is, is the cpu compatible with the board? I've read online that the the CPU works fine with the motherboard and to be on the safe side, I should update the BIOS to 2205 which I have done recently.

So I just want to know once and for all, can I get the X2 7750 to work on the M2N32-SLI Deluxe without any problems???


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nalo_b* 
Also is that good temps for a stock 940be? When I had it at 3.4 I was getting 60c but cancelled orthos for fear of going higher on temps. I increased the voltage to 1.3 to get 3.4.

Nalo_b, I think you're doing pretty good considering how high the ambient temperatures are in your area. Is it that warm in your room or was that only outside? A full load temp of 60C isn't too bad but wouldn't recommend going any higher then that. I usually make 65C the cut off. A lot of users prefer to stay under 55C which is completely fine and safe to do bad well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Preeat* 
I'm thinking of purchasing an AMD Athlon X2 7750 Black Edition for my M2N32-SLI Deluxe motherboard. Only question I have is, is the cpu compatible with the board? I've read online that the the CPU works fine with the motherboard and to be on the safe side, I should update the BIOS to 2205 which I have done recently.

Preeat, according to this Asus thread it does look like the X2 7750 is compatible. Make sure you have bios 2205 installed (which you do).

Good luck


----------



## Preeat

Thanks. I just wish there was a bit more evidence of the 7750 working on the M2N32-SLI board.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Preeat* 
Thanks. I just wish there was a bit more evidence of the 7750 working on the M2N32-SLI board.

Preeat, here is another interesting Asus thread about the M2N32-SLI and 7750 Kuma: http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us.

Here's also another link to a post from a user within this club thread who has some information on the subject: http://www.overclock.net/5377144-post491.html.

Hope that helps


----------



## Preeat

Interesting. I guess I could always purchase it and see how it goes with my motherboard. Hopefully it works out just fine. If not I can return it and go with one that I know will work.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Preeat*


Interesting. I guess I could always purchase it and see how it goes with my motherboard. Hopefully it works out just fine. If not I can return it and go with one that I know will work.


Preeat, good point. If in fact the 2205 bios works with the 7750 then you shouldn't have any problems. Keep us updated

Good luck


----------



## Preeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Preeat, good point. If in fact the 2205 bios works with the 7750 then you shouldn't have any problems. Keep us updated

Good luck


I will keep you guys updated for sure. Hopefully I can get my hands on the 7750 within this week some time. Would be awesome if it works because it'd be a cheap upgrade.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Preeat*


Thanks. I just wish there was a bit more evidence of the 7750 working on the M2N32-SLI board.


Preeat, go to the first page of this thread and check out rig #41and #48.









ot;I just looked at the members rig list on the front page,man there are a lot of 940's and 720's in there









Gyro


----------



## Preeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Preeat, go to the first page of this thread and check out rig #41and #48.









ot;I just looked at the members rig list on the front page,man there are a lot of 940's and 720's in there









Gyro


Awesome. But it seems as those guys are using a different BIOS version than myself. #41 was using ver 2101 and #48 is using 2001. Hopefully the 2205 works just fine as well because I don't think the versions 2101 and 2001 are available anymore on the ASUS website for download.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Preeat* 
Hopefully the 2205 works just fine as well because I don't think the versions 2101 and 2001 are available anymore on the ASUS website for download.

Preeat, if anything you can always re-flash to an older bios and if you can't find it on the Asus website I'm sure we can assist you with that.

I had a look on Asus's website for the bios's for the M2N32-SLI and the 2001 bios is there. Didn't see anything for 2101 though.

Good luck


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Preeat* 
Thanks. I just wish there was a bit more evidence of the 7750 working on the M2N32-SLI board.

Preeat, look at my sig rig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Preeat, if anything you can always re-flash to an older bios...

never say "never", never say "always" ^_-*


----------



## Preeat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Preeat, if anything you can always re-flash to an older bios and if you can't find it on the Asus website I'm sure we can assist you with that.

I had a look on Asus's website for the bios's for the M2N32-SLI and the 2001 bios is there. Didn't see anything for 2101 though.

Good luck

Alright cool. So I'm gonna go ahead and order the 7750. Hope I get it this week some time. I'm more confident now thanks to the help you and Gyro provided. It should work just fine. If anything I may need to change the voltage to the CPU a bit but I don't think I will have to do too much. Right now my Vcore is at 1.34V with a 4200+ in the system. The AMD's website specifications say that the 4200+ runs at either 1.30V or 1.35V. For the 7750 it says 1.05V-1.325V so by the looks of that, all I'll need to adjust is to set the Vcore to a lower setting. Hopefully that is all and it can work fine.


----------



## Preeat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
look at my sig rig

Cool. Did you have to adjust the voltages at all to get it to work or did the 2001 BIOS automatically adjust them for you? I'm hoping that all I need to do is pop it in my system and it'll work right away. Was that the case for you?


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Preeat* 
Cool. Did you have to adjust the voltages at all to get it to work or did the 2001 BIOS automatically adjust them for you? I'm hoping that all I need to do is pop it in my system and it'll work right away. Was that the case for you?

When I went from the original bios to 2001 for my Phenom upgrade what I did was change the bios to default. Then I flashed to 2001, shut down and put in my new(ish) 9850, then back into the bios to see if it was all good. Then I changed vcore and a mid level oc. It was still all good when I got to the desktop and after some stability testing.


----------



## Preeat

Yeah right now I'm running the 2205 bios. So should I just go ahead and put in the 7750 right away when I get it or should I do any bios changes?

Edit: How would I go about changing the vcore settings anyways?

Edit 2: Nevermind, figured out how to change up the vcore. Just had to do some snooping around in the BIOS. Seems fairly simple.


----------



## Gyro

NEW BIOS 2207 ;http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us
here is some more stuff for the m2n32-si deluxe;ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...-SLI%20Deluxe/

It's not on the asus site yet,but it seems legit,a few people have tried it and it shows some improvements.There is no change log with it at this time.

ASUS ROCKS









Gyro


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Preeat* 
Cool. Did you have to adjust the voltages at all to get it to work or did the 2001 BIOS automatically adjust them for you? I'm hoping that all I need to do is pop it in my system and it'll work right away. Was that the case for you?

I had to clear the CMOS first by disconnecting AC power and removing the mobo battery. Even after the flash, you may have to do this. As far as voltages, they were way higher than they needed to be for stock functionality. My current vCORE reading (within BIOS) is 1.26v.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Preeat

Alright thanks for the heads up. May I ask why you had to clear the CMOS? Was it to just to get the bios updated or did it have something to do with the 7750 itself? Right now I am running bios 2205 just fine without any problems. Also, since the voltages were a bit too high, I assume you lowered them yourself, correct?


----------



## Slink

New chip architecture required some kind of method to make the mobo "forget" the previous chip type, and learn the new.


----------



## Preeat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
New chip architecture required some kind of method to make the mobo "forget" the previous chip type, and learn the new.

I see. Do you know if this is required for all people trying to use the 7750 on this board? Also, did you try using the 7750 without clearing CMOS first and if so, what happened?

Edit: Sorry for all the questions but I have one more. Did you clear the CMOS before installing the 7750 or did you do it after you recieved some kind of error after installing the 7750 and trying to boot for the first time?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


NEW BIOS 2207 ;http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us
here is some more stuff for the m2n32-si deluxe;ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...-SLI%20Deluxe/

Gyro


+1 Gyro, good job. I'll have to post that link to the opening post of this thread as a new bios update. Maybe it will allow NB to CPU Multi but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Preeat*


I see. Do you know if this is required for all people trying to use the 7750 on this board? Also, did you try using the 7750 without clearing CMOS first and if so, what happened?

Edit: Sorry for all the questions but I have one more. Did you clear the CMOS before installing the 7750 or did you do it after you recieved some kind of error after installing the 7750 and trying to boot for the first time?


1. no
2. new CPU did not post before clearing CMOS (common issue)


----------



## Preeat

+1 Rep Slink. You have been very helpful and now I feel I can get it in and running without any unforseen problems. Thank you very much!


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Preeat* 
Alright thanks for the heads up. May I ask why you had to clear the CMOS? Was it to just to get the bios updated or did it have something to do with the 7750 itself? Right now I am running bios 2205 just fine without any problems. Also, since the voltages were a bit too high, I assume you lowered them yourself, correct?

From what I learned, it has been a common problem with many boards in the past. That's a common generic thing when installing a new CPU (where the CMOS must be cleared)


----------



## Preeat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
From what I learned, it has been a common problem with many boards in the past. That's a common generic thing when installing a new CPU (where the CMOS must be cleared)

Thanks for clarifying that. I thought it might have been specific to the 7750. Would be nice to not have to go through that trouble.


----------



## nalo_b

Think3r 
Yeah it's high 80's in house like I was saying there hardly any wind outside seems highs cause the sun. If that's a good temp I'll just leave it for now. Seems like no need to really overclock as it is anyway. But it's good to tell people you're running your CPU at 3.4 or higher








But don't really have the need to go much higher than stock right now. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## GANDALF21502

New BIOS eh...well I shall d/l....anyone try it yet?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Preeat* 
Would be nice to not have to go through that trouble.

Preeat, well technically if the bios is set to it's "factory defaults" then it should work. Most of the time the "factory defaults" will change a lot of options to AUTO which allegedly auto detects settings from different components (processor vcore, memory voltages/sub-timings ect). Just to be safe it's always wise to clear the CMOS before *or* after the new processor install.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nalo_b* 
But don't really have the need to go much higher than stock right now. Thanks again for the info!

Nalo_b, no problem. I hope your temperatures hold up. Shoot and sometimes I think 26C room ambient is killing me. By the way good job on the OC....keep it up









Good luck guys


----------



## Preeat

Thanks for that bit of information think3r. I'll be sure to restore facturoy defaults before I install the CPU, as well as the new memory and video card I will be putting in. If that helps to avoid clearign CMOS it would be nice because I've personally never cleared the CMOS myself. Is it as easy as just shutting down the PC, unplugging everything including the power source and pulling out the battery and putting it back in? Like I said I've never done it myself so I don't quite really know how to do it, a friend did it for me once. Is it relatively easy to get the battery off?

Would be terrific if somebody could provide some instructions on how to clear the CMOS for this motherboard...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Preeat* 
Would be terrific if somebody could provide some instructions on how to clear the CMOS for this motherboard...

Preeat, most everyone has there own method of clearing the cmos. Typically the two most common ways are to remove the cmos battery (cr2032) for a few minutes and then re-seat it. The other way would be clearing the cmos via "jumper". It's a 3 pin jumper setting. Putting the jumper on 2-3 should clear the cmos. Make sure you do not power on the motherboard with the clear cmos jumper in position 2-3. It should always be back in position 1-2.

Those are the two easiest ways. There are however ways of doing a longer cmos clear which supposedly is better when troubleshooting POST'ing issues.

Hope that helps


----------



## Preeat

Yeah I just did some reading and retrieved my M2N32-SLI manual. The instructions in that were as follows...

Quote:

To erase the RTC RAM:
1. Turn OFF the computer and unplug the power cord.
2. Remove the onboard battery.
3. Move the jumper cap from pins 1-2 (default) to pins 2-3. Keep the cap on pins 2-3 for 5~10 seconds, then move the cap back to pins 1-2.
4. Reinstall the battery.
5. Plug the power cord and turn ON the computer.
6. Hold down the key during the boot process and enter BIOS setup to re-enter data.


----------



## N2Gaming

I had a bios issue where my bios was corrupt to a point that the mobo would no longer post but I was able to fix it by removing the bios battery and holding the chassis power button for 30 seconds and then replacing the cmos battery. I got that trick directly from an ASUS Technician via live tech supt ph call. I was told that is an old school trick...









Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## Gyro

update on 2207 bios cpu support;http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...roduct=1&os=17

[ 2207 ]
----------------------
1.Support new CPUs. 
2.Improve the compatibility of certain graphic card.

cpu's added for 2207;

Athlon 64 X2 6500+ ,2.3GHz,1MB,rev.B3,AD6500WCJ2BGH,95W,SocketAM2 
Athlon X2 7750+ ,2.7GHz,2MB,rev.B3,AD7750WCJ2BGH,95W,SocketAM2+
Athlon X2 7850+ ,2.8GHz,2MB,rev.B3,AD785ZWCJ2BGH,95W,SocketAM2+
Phenom X3 8450e (HD8450ODJ3BGH),2.1GHz,rev.B3,65W,SocketAM2+,Tripl e-Core 
Phenom X3 8550 (HD8550WCJ3BGH),2.2GHz,rev.B3,95W,SocketAM2+,Tripl e-Core 
Phenom X3 8750 (HD875ZWCJ3BGH),2.4GHz,rev.B3,95W,SocketAM2+,Tripl e-Core 
Phenom X3 8850 (HD8850WCJ3BGH),2.4GHz,rev.B3,95W,SocketAM2+,Tripl e-Core
Phenom X4 9450e (HD9450ODJ4BGH),2.1GHz,65W,rev.B3,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core
Phenom X4 9850 (HD9850WCJ4BGH,rev.B3,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core 
Phenom X4 9950 (HD995ZXAJ4BGH),2.6GHz,125W,rev.B3,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core

Gyro


----------



## ghost2501

Wow I was jsut gonna get rid of thsi board and check in here but I see new bios etc. I have a 5200+ with f3 stepping. What is the best value-performance chip of all the many new chips there are that can fit in here. I dont really care too much about x3 and x4 as I already have an i7 system etc.

Also how does the x3 and x4 work in this mobo if they have 3600HT and this board can only do 2000 if I am not wrong.

So should I keep it and sell the 5200 and get something new that is actually noticeable difference from the 5200+ I can basically only get it to 3.0 stable as I really dont like upping the volts I like to find the sweet spot overclock.


----------



## Slink

"Lowering the HT can be a big waste of potential CPU bandwidth." AMD Overclocking 101


----------



## Preeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


update on 2207 bios cpu support;http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...roduct=1&os=17

[ 2207 ]
----------------------
1.Support new CPUs. 
2.Improve the compatibility of certain graphic card.

cpu's added for 2207;

Athlon 64 X2 6500+ ,2.3GHz,1MB,rev.B3,AD6500WCJ2BGH,95W,SocketAM2 
Athlon X2 7750+ ,2.7GHz,2MB,rev.B3,AD7750WCJ2BGH,95W,SocketAM2+
Athlon X2 7850+ ,2.8GHz,2MB,rev.B3,AD785ZWCJ2BGH,95W,SocketAM2+
Phenom X3 8450e (HD8450ODJ3BGH),2.1GHz,rev.B3,65W,SocketAM2+,Tripl e-Core 
Phenom X3 8550 (HD8550WCJ3BGH),2.2GHz,rev.B3,95W,SocketAM2+,Tripl e-Core 
Phenom X3 8750 (HD875ZWCJ3BGH),2.4GHz,rev.B3,95W,SocketAM2+,Tripl e-Core 
Phenom X3 8850 (HD8850WCJ3BGH),2.4GHz,rev.B3,95W,SocketAM2+,Tripl e-Core
Phenom X4 9400 (HDZ940XCJ4DGI),3.0GHz,65W,rev.C2,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core
Phenom X4 9450e (HD9450ODJ4BGH),2.1GHz,65W,rev.B3,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core
Phenom X4 9850 (HD9850WCJ4BGH,rev.B3,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core 
Phenom X4 9950 (HD995ZXAJ4BGH),2.6GHz,125W,rev.B3,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core

Gyro


Awesome work Gyro. Now it looks like with this new BIOS update I should be able to run the 7750 with no problems.

This is the processor I ordered: http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...8&promoid=1043

Is it the same one as the one in the updated list above? Seems like it is but the part# listed on NCIX's website is different from the one on that list.


----------



## Gyro

Preeat, you are going to be fine.The one you ordered is the retail model. 
the difference in the numbers is one is OEM(cpu only), the other is boxed(retail,hsf included)

good luck

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey Gyro, it may be a little oversight on your part or maybe some thing that I'm not aware of. What ever the case, I noticed on the x4 9400 if I google the cpu number that you have in ( xxxxxxxxx ) then I get the x4 940 BE. Is this correct and if so is the x4 9400 just a miss type or is there some thing that I'm missing.

Thank you,

N2G

EDIT: I'm confused and don't know if there even is a x4 9400 model Phenom or if those numbers do specifically stand for the Phenom II x4 940 BE ???


----------



## Preeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Preeat, you are going to be fine.The one you ordered is the retail model. 
the difference in the numbers is one is OEM(cpu only), the other is boxed(retail,hsf included)

good luck

Gyro


Ah I see. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


"Lowering the HT can be a big waste of potential CPU bandwidth." AMD Overclocking 101










 Do you have any jounals you could link up that would support this. I think it would make for an interesting read. Additionally I think I need to start over from the beginning again just to make sure I did not miss any thing.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## Gyro

N2Gaming, that same thing was mentioned in the thread on the asus site,it must be a misprint,it's listed as only 65w too. and I don't think there is a x4 9400 either. so I'm not sure what is correct.I just copied and pasted from the list.
I'll take it off of the list until we find out for sure.But I will try to find out.

Does seem strange that if it is a x4 940 that the 955,920,810,720,710 would not be there too.

Gyro

edit: Just had a chat with asus tech support and they said the x4 9400 is an upcoming release, but could not explain why it had the x4 940 part #.
And that none of the phenom II's are officially supported with 2207.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


N2Gaming, that same thing was mentioned in the thread on the asus site,it must be a misprint,it's listed as only 65w too. and I don't think there is a x4 9400 either. so I'm not sure what is correct.I just copied and pasted from the list.
I'll take it off of the list until we find out for sure.But I will try to find out.

Does seem strange that if it is a x4 940 that the 955,920,810,720,710 would not be there too.

Gyro

edit: Just had a chat with asus tech support and they said the x4 9400 is an upcoming release, but could not explain why it had the x4 940 part #.
And that none of the phenom II's are officially supported with 2207.


GJ Gyro, that sounds about right.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## Gyro

Seems like they are just catching up to the last of the phenom I's.
Hopefully the next one or two updates will bring support for the phenom II's,and athlon II x2's.

And just to clarify the phenom I x4 9400 is an upcoming cpu from AMD,according to the asus tech.
I could find no info by googleing x4 9400,so take that with a grain of salt.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Yeah if I had to guess I would say that they are making the Phenom II X4 940 into a Phenom X4 9400 with a slower HT and less watts to support older Mobo's. Maybe there are a lot of mobo's out there being sent in for repairs after using the Ph II's when the board don't officially support it and the mobo manufactures asked AMD to do something about it.







Of course it's just pure speculation on my part.


----------



## Preeat

Does anyone know when the 2207 bios will officially be available to download from the ASUS website?


----------



## Gyro

lord knows? 
but you can get it here;http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-usjust click on the blue "here" in the first post.

Gyro


----------



## Preeat

Yeah I know I'm just a little bit weary about downloading that since it's not available to download yet publically...or more readily to the public I should say.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Preeat*


Yeah I know I'm just a little bit weary about downloading that since it's not available to download yet publically...or more readily to the public I should say.


 The sight is a ASUS Forum and my guess is that they have a bunch of peep's test the new bios's there before they fully release and support the newest bios's. Of course ASUS has a habit of removeing older bios's from the list once they have a new one available. They did that w/the 2101 bios after they released the 2205 bios.


----------



## Preeat

Yeah I'm going to wait this one out I think and see how it goes. I think I will try running the 7750 with the 2205 bios at first and see how that goes. If all is well I will stick to it. If not then I will have the 2207 on and to flash it to that and try it out. But I think the 2205 should be fine for now.


----------



## Preeat

I decided to go ahead and flash to the 2207 bios and it was a smooth flash, no problems at all. System is running fine. I will also be recieiving my new parts tomorrow so hopefully the installing of the 7750 chip will go fine and I'll let you guys know how it went.


----------



## N2Gaming

Don't forget to clear your cmos and use optimized defaults prior to installing your new cpu.


----------



## Gyro

Bios 2207 up now at asus site as a beta. So we should have another update in the near future.

Gyro


----------



## Preeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Don't forget to clear your cmos and use optimized defaults prior to installing your new cpu.


Is cmos clearance necessary?


----------



## N2Gaming

No it's not but it's the surest way to make sure you don't have any ghosts in your system from past settings. You could try your new cpu w/out clearing the cmos. I understand totally. When you have a video card in there it's kind of tough to get to that jumper so removing the battery at that point would the best bet. I'd say go ahead and try the optimized defaults switch from w/in the bios and see if that is sufficient.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## simfreak47

Can I join if I have a M2N-SLI Deluxe?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simfreak47*


Can I join if I have a M2N-SLI Deluxe?


Yes, I thought you were already a member.

EDIT:

Hey every one please give Simfreak47 a warm welcome to the club


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Yes, I thought you were already a member.

EDIT:

Hey every one please give Simfreak47 a warm welcome to the club


Nope, wasn't a member until now, heh









Glad I can be a part of this club, I'll do my fair share of contributions


----------



## thlnk3r

Welcome aboard Simfreak47


----------



## Preeat

Woo! Got my 7750 chip in today and threw it into the system and it's working flawlessly with the new 2207 BIOS. Was recognized right away with no problems at all and I didn't have to adjust the voltages either.

Big thanks goes out to think3r, N2Gaming, Gyro, Slink and GByte. You guys were a huge huge help and thanks to you everything went without a hitch. <3


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Preeat*


Woo! Got my 7750 chip in today and threw it into the system and it's working flawlessly with the new 2207 BIOS. Was recognized right away with no problems at all and I didn't have to adjust the voltages either.

Big thanks goes out to think3r, N2Gaming, Gyro, Slink and GByte. You guys were a huge huge help and thanks to you everything went without a hitch. <3


Congrats on your success & glad I could help

N2G


----------



## Preeat

Now, can anyone recommend a good cooler for this CPU?


----------



## N2Gaming

The Dark Night is suppose to be good for the price. I like the looks of the Coolermaster V8 but I bought 2x Zalman *CNPS 9700* w/blue led's on sale at fry's for $34.99 ea and then another for $29.xx on ebay after I realized how good they work. I then bought another *CNPS 9700 NT* w/green led's for another $37.00 Delivered off ebay. So if it's not completely obvious what I like yet then let me tell you it's a Zalman CNPS 9700.

You may want to make sure you have enough room in your chassis for any of the other tall HSF solutions you choose. One thing to consider is how well your system is filtered and how much air you will be moving through you system. With more air and less filtration you will more likely have to clean out your system more often so with that in mind you may want to consider a solution that is easy to install/remove and clean.

Good Luck,

N2G

EDIT:


YouTube - #28 - Question/Answer: Best CPU Air Cooler


----------



## Preeat

Thanks for that video!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Preeat*


Thanks for that video!


NP, I don't know how current the video is but I'm sure he mentions several good HSF solutions. I think he mentioned the Dark Knight as one of the best two but he calls it the xigmatec something here is a link to them.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Preeat* 
Woo! Got my 7750 chip in today and threw it into the system and it's working flawlessly with the new 2207 BIOS. Was recognized right away with no problems at all and I didn't have to adjust the voltages either.

Preeat, congrats on that. Glad you got it working without a hitch









In regards to coolers, I hear a lot of users on this board raving about the Xigmatek HDT-S1283: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233003. I believe it's very similar to the Dark Knight. The only difference is the color and the higher cfm fan.

Good luck


----------



## Preeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Preeat, congrats on that. Glad you got it working without a hitch









In regards to coolers, I hear a lot of users on this board raving about the Xigmatek HDT-S1283: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233003. I believe it's very similar to the Dark Knight. The only difference is the color and the higher cfm fan.

Good luck


That looks like a pretty good cooler, great price too. I wonder if it would be able to fit in my case...does anyone know how much it sticks out from on top of the CPU?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Preeat*


That looks like a pretty good cooler, great price too. I wonder if it would be able to fit in my case...does anyone know how much it sticks out from on top of the CPU?


Looks like 159mm or 15.9cm or 6 & 1/4 inches


----------



## Preeat

That is huge...don't think it would fit in my case.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Preeat* 
That looks like a pretty good cooler, great price too. I wonder if it would be able to fit in my case...does anyone know how much it sticks out from on top of the CPU?

Preeat, what kind of case do you have? I don't think you'll have any clearance issues. Below are some links to some rigs running the cooler. Hopefully that helps shed some light on your question:

http://img262.imageshack.us/i/001gy0.jpg/
http://www.bluekoyangi.com/pictures/...ek_msi_p35.jpg

Good luck


----------



## test tube

The HDT1283 isn't all that big (compared to either Mugen) and should fit in most cases. I have one cooling a Q6700 @ 3.33ghz and it loads around 61C. They're solid performers for the price.


----------



## AllenG

Man, i miss my M2N32-SLI Deluxe board... I didnt realize just how wonderful that board was. Just thought i'd share and come say hi to the cool group of people here that have made this wonderful club for an amazing board what it is! Did any of these boards ever get PHII support officially?


----------



## N2Gaming

Good to see you AllenG, No Official support from Asus yet. I don't see it ever being Officially supported from Asus but you never know. the hardware on this board was maid way before AMD ever thought about quad core w/higher HT spd's. I think the biggest hurdle for the board would be gettning the HT link up to Ph II specks w/out smoking something out and I think that is why there is not NB to CPU multiplier setting in the BIOS


----------



## ultrasbm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *default501x*


...i got myself a m2n32-sli deluxe and i love it. overclocked well on chips that could actually overclock, not so well on the present *glares at 6400+*...


My 6400 has been running fine for the last 2 years at 3.6GHz/core...so not THAT bad an overclocker lol.
It has gone faster, but I don't like the [email protected]% CPU usage...lol...

I do want a 955BE tho ;-) mmm...


----------



## fedex1993

I have an asus m2n sli deluxe motherboard, even though its a bit older i still love it


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ultrasbm*


My 6400 has been running fine for the last 2 years at 3.6GHz/core...so not THAT bad an overclocker lol.
It has gone faster, but I don't like the [email protected]% CPU usage...lol...

I do want a 955BE tho ;-) mmm...


GO FOR IT....let us know how she works on the board!! My 940 runs SWEET...!


----------



## mjl4878

ok memory question....

when i originally bought my system i got it with
2x corsair pc2-6400 1GB

and just this last december i picked up 
2x corsair pc2-6400 2GB

i currently have all 4 sticks installed and running vista 64 showing as all 6 gigs. i've done some looking but can't seem to get a definitive answer. Im not currently overclocking but I've heard that 4 sticks can put a good ammount of stress on the NB due to the voltage settings if you do.

Now my question for you all is...Would I be better off sticking with what I have now or dropping to the 2 2GB sticks and overclocking? Would just like to get the most out of this system as I can, because i figure it'll be a good 2 months before i can pick up a p2 940.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mjl4878*


when i originally bought my system i got it with
2x corsair pc2-6400 1GB

and just this last december i picked up 
2x corsair pc2-6400 2GB

i currently have all 4 sticks installed and running vista 64 showing as all 6 gigs. i've done some looking but can't seem to get a definitive answer. Im not currently overclocking but I've heard that 4 sticks can put a good ammount of stress on the NB due to the voltage settings if you do.

Now my question for you all is...Would I be better off sticking with what I have now or dropping to the 2 2GB sticks and overclocking? Would just like to get the most out of this system as I can, because i figure it'll be a good 2 months before i can pick up a p2 940.


Mjl4878, you've heard correct but it's not the "NB" it's the actual integrated memory controller (IMC) on the processor itself. Populating all four DIMM slots would substantially put more stress on the IMC which would technically limit your overclock. With two sticks of memory there would be less stress. My advise to this humor (but proven fact) is to test every possible configuration. You'll never know until you find out.

Let us know









Good luck


----------



## G-Byte

Hey folks.

I think I remember that in this thread out mobo's cpu/core temps were explained but could someone run them by my again?

I am using Speedfan right now and the cpu temp is 62(ish) but the cores read 46C. I have my True/Delta at 90% fan and if I lower it by 10degrees the cpu temp instantly rises to 68C, no lag just bamm slamm. Then if I put more power to the fan it does the same instant increase..

I've done the touch test on the pipes and they are cool. As a test I unplugged my Delta, the pipes didn't get hot to the touch until the core reached over 55C and at this time the True's fins are warm to the touch also.

I am inquiring about this cause I fold to vm/smp on my Phenom and later on in the afternoon it is just getting waaaaay to hot to keep them going. My cpu temp reaches 70C. And it doesn't help that I am in a south facing room with my system setup against the wall/window.

Any info about the m2n32-sli, Speedfan and temperature info would be of benifit.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Hey folks.

I think I remember that in this thread out mobo's cpu/core temps were explained but could someone run them by my again?

I am using Speedfan right now and the cpu temp is 62(ish) but the cores read 46C. I have my True/Delta at 90% fan and if I lower it by 10degrees the cpu temp instantly rises to 68C, no lag just bamm slamm. Then if I put more power to the fan it does the same instant increase..

I've done the touch test on the pipes and they are cool. As a test I unplugged my Delta, the pipes didn't get hot to the touch until the core reached over 55C and at this time the True's fins are warm to the touch also.

I am inquiring about this cause I fold to vm/smp on my Phenom and later on in the afternoon it is just getting waaaaay to hot to keep them going. My cpu temp reaches 70C. And it doesn't help that I am in a south facing room with my system setup against the wall/window.

Any info about the m2n32-sli, Speedfan and temperature info would be of benifit.

Take the temperature readings with a grain of salt: Some M2N-SLI/M2N32-SLI motherboards seem to show way too high temperature readings.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


I am using Speedfan right now and the cpu temp is 62(ish) but the cores read 46C. I have my True/Delta at 90% fan and if I lower it by 10degrees the cpu temp instantly rises to 68C, no lag just bamm slamm. Then if I put more power to the fan it does the same instant increase..

Any info about the m2n32-sli, Speedfan and temperature info would be of benifit.


G-Byte, have you tested any other temperature monitoring applications such as Coretemp or Everest? The "cpu temp" is usually at the IHS (integrated heat spreader) level. The "core temp" is probably the most important to monitor so just fyi. I'd recommend downloading a few other apps and seeing if there is a temperature difference. In the past I've found Speedfan to be unreliable when it came to temperature monitoring.

Good luck


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


G-Byte, have you tested any other temperature monitoring applications such as Coretemp or Everest? The "cpu temp" is usually at the IHS (integrated heat spreader) level. The "core temp" is probably the most important to monitor so just fyi. I'd recommend downloading a few other apps and seeing if there is a temperature difference. In the past I've found Speedfan to be unreliable when it came to temperature monitoring.

Good luck










Ya, that's what I've been watching the past few days...the core temp. And yes, I've used all the apps you suggested and anything else that will do the job. Funny thing is that I like SpeedFan the best for what it does and as you can see to the far right that is how it sits on my desktop, just showing the right edge of the temps. I usually have it there all the time just for checking because that particular spot on my lcd is aways empty, on purpose for folding.

The below screeny shows coretemp, everest, hwmonitor and speedfan. Coretemp has only shown me core0 and nothing else. I have seen some others that have been posted that shows all cores, idkw that is. Everest showing all the cpu temps whereas hwmonitor doesn't show my cpu temp at all, although the cores show up just fine. And looking between all four apps they are as close together that one is not really better than the other for what info I want.

I was sure that the IHS was the cpu temps and the cores use a different sensor so I have been trying to keep it under 50C. I shutdown cpu smp's when it gets higher than that. But with my system right next to the outside wall, and the room's window, and with weather temps reaching 27C yesterday and for the rest of the summer, I've had to stop all folding, gpu and cpu's, for the worst of the day. Which for me is from 2pm to about 8/9pm. Since this is my bedroom and the cleanest, but a bit messy, room in the apartment, it is where I usually am when I am home. And it's been really HOT and stifling even with fans running.

The good news is that I am going to be getting the F out of this place and into my own, hopefully--but moved for sure. Waay to messy and starting to smell like a kennel cause of a un-pottie trained yappy lapdog. I'll then position my desk anywhere else but in the way of the sun or the outside wall. And have a real bedroom for the 1st time in 5 years.









In the meantime for now I'll just plug along at it and make all sorts of plans for my own apartment...thanks for the help though, I had thought that it was just the m2n32 that had a problem and I couldn't remember what I had read about the sensors.


----------



## thlnk3r

G-Byte, thank you for including a screen shot of all the applications. Good comparison









Judging by the shots those temperatures look about right. Cpu temp is usually a few degrees higher so that is normal. Honestly those temperatures aren't too bad considering what your room ambient temps are like. Have you thought about lapping your 9850 and Thermalright Ultra?

I hope your new place "smells" betters









Good luck


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
G-Byte, thank you for including a screen shot of all the applications. Good comparison









Judging by the shots those temperatures look about right. Cpu temp is usually a few degrees higher so that is normal. Honestly those temperatures aren't too bad considering what your room ambient temps are like. Have you thought about lapping your 9850 and Thermalright Ultra?

I hope your new place "smells" betters









Good luck

*Frak!!!* I should hope it will smell better. My dogs are trained the right way...and get attention. These two I am living with should never, every, have kids let alone animals. But I knew coming in what the place would look like. $250 for renting a room was the key and even better cause of the medical I am on. More money now plus being able to get a subsidy for my rent so I'll pay about $325/month







even though the which/whatever costs $800.

For the past 5 years or so I've been renting rooms from people I know or not. I've had some great roommates and I still am friends, or family, with two of them. One old lady, 79 yrs old, adopted me and now I got another mom







, or one cause my own passed in 2000. And I got another sister with another. So all in all it was "good". Then there are the others!!!














whom I will forget about. This guy here was supposed to be a friend and sponsor, AA, but when he was too stupid to look closer for his printer cartidges and accused me of stealing them, that was the end of about 9 years of being friends.

Today it is a bit cooler, 21C, and my cpu temp is 52 whilst the core's are 46C. So I might be good for today, it rained a bit and the wind picked up so that helped alot. Now if these 511 wu's would just go away my gpu's would be ok too. At 100% fan they get shut down at 75C too cause of the heat. Even fans won't help with high temps outside and inside. Two cpu's pushing out 55C and three gpu's doing 75+-C is just too much for my 13x14.

I have been thinking of disassembling my gpu's and mobo and putting better tim on or at least pulling off my True to see how that ic7 I put on it spread out. I should have done that the same day after a few hours of running when I got the Phenom and True. But I am perpetually lazy, or a great procrastinator (you pick). I think I need a complete tear down if I am going to do that and at the same time punch out a few more holes in my 900 case.

I am going to get a window ac unit too and then some ducting or whatever is needed to vent the air outside. But it ain't gonna look pretty no matter what if my system is setup far away from a window. Whatever will be done is better than I got now

And yes, lapping was thought about but then Lazy started whispering in my ear. I "think" that the flatness was good but I can't remember. I'll have to check that out when I redo the tim with either another shot of ic7 or as5. And I am getting a few more fan grills and them round filters so my True won't get so mucked up. I cleaned it already and the whole surface was covered, which was one reason my temps were high but that was only two weeks ago (and cpu temps of 65+) or so, so I hope it doesn't need it again already.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
And yes, lapping was thought about but then Lazy started whispering in my ear. I "think" that the flatness was good but I can't remember. I'll have to check that out when I redo the tim with either another shot of ic7 or as5. And I am getting a few more fan grills and them round filters so my True won't get so mucked up. I cleaned it already and the whole surface was covered, which was one reason my temps were high but that was only two weeks ago (and cpu temps of 65+) or so, so I hope it doesn't need it again already.









G-Byte, sounds good. You would probably notice a nice decrease in full load temperatures if you were to lap both surfaces. It's always something I highly recommend. Who knows what the surface is really like on the IHS. Just a side note though, if you lap your processor you pretty much void the warranty...but hey this is overclock.net









Good to hear there are better ambient temperatures today for you...


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


G-Byte, sounds good. You would probably notice a nice decrease in full load temperatures if you were to lap both surfaces. It's always something I highly recommend. Who knows what the surface is really like on the IHS. Just a side note though, if you lap your processor you pretty much void the warranty...but hey this is overclock.net









Good to hear there are better ambient temperatures today for you...





G-Byte...But I am perpetually lazy said:


> https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif[/IMG]


Just a reminder I think. Mostly it is just that I plain forget about the minor things now. Too much substance put into my body various ways did not help much. Even being Clean now for 14 years has only brought to the forefront all that was wrong with me as a child and never got looked at. Who knew about Bi-polarism in the mid 60's? So I got's the life I got's and that's that. No big deal as I usually deal pretty good each day...some are bad though and even in my own apartment, if my computer was there, I probably wouldn't leave my room.


----------



## Mack-

Hi all - new to this board (can I join the club?), but have had the M2N32-SLI for a couple of years. Been running a 6400+ with two 8800GT on SLI and having lots of fun. I love this rig.

But - decided it was time to upgrade. Bought a GTX285 that I have to throw in, but wanted to upgrade the CPU first.

So - I need help..

I have a Phenom II 940 BE here at the house and ready to install, but I wanted to first update the BIOS and make sure it was nice and stable.

I updated it with EZFlash (from the BIOS) fist to 2207. No good. It posted the first time. but when I hit 'save' it hangs up. I can only get it to post if I clear the CMOS, and if I do not the computer turns on but screen is black and I get no beep. I then flashed it to 2205 - but same result. Havent tried 2101 yet (I was hoping 2205 or 07 would work given I got the Phenom).

Any recommendations? Would it perhaps behave differently with the Phenom instead of the 6400? (should I replace the CPU anyway).

I love the board but if it doesnt work with the Phenom I'll need to get something else!

Thanks!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mack-*


I updated it with EZFlash (from the BIOS) fist to 2207. No good. It posted the first time. but when I hit 'save' it hangs up. I can only get it to post if I clear the CMOS, and if I do not the computer turns on but screen is black and I get no beep. I then flashed it to 2205 - but same result. Havent tried 2101 yet (I was hoping 2205 or 07 would work given I got the Phenom).


Mack, welcome to OCN









The above issue you described is quite strange. From what I understand most users here were able to get their Phenom II's working with the 2205 bios. Perhaps N2Gaming can pop in and post up some troubleshooting steps for this. I'd give the 2101 bios a shot but really things should work with the 2205







. You are definitely on the right track though....

Good luck


----------



## Mack-

Thanks

To clarify - I havent popped in the Phenom yet. I still have the Athlon 6400+ in there and it's with that CPU I am seeing the issues. The odd thing is at least it posts after I clear the CMOS, but it's getting annoying to have to do it pretty much every time I want to turn the computer on.

While we are discussing this - an un-related question. What RAM do you folks recommend? I only have 2GB and want to go to 4GB, and I figure when I do that I should just go to DDR28500 (I may also upgrade to Vista and need to figure out if I want 32bit or 64bit).


----------



## eclipseaudio4

64bit is the way to go. Why turn it off?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mack-* 
To clarify - I havent popped in the Phenom yet. I still have the Athlon 6400+ in there and it's with that CPU I am seeing the issues. The odd thing is at least it posts after I clear the CMOS, but it's getting annoying to have to do it pretty much every time I want to turn the computer on.

While we are discussing this - an un-related question. What RAM do you folks recommend? I only have 2GB and want to go to 4GB, and I figure when I do that I should just go to DDR28500 (I may also upgrade to Vista and need to figure out if I want 32bit or 64bit).

Mack, thanks for clarifying. Are you able to flash back to a working bios for the 6400+? I'd be interested to see if that clears up your POSTing issues. Perhaps there are some compatibility issues with the new BIOS's and the 6400+







Honestly I'd give the PhII 940BE a shot to see what happens.

In regards to memory, I'm not sure how great DDR2 1066 works with these boards. I know the option becomes available in the bios but I am not entirely sure if it'll actually let you set the ram at that speed. DDR2 1066 would however provide some nice overclocking room. If you plan on going with 4GB then try running a 64-bit operating system. You'll be able to take full advantage of all of that memory.

Hopefully someone else can chime in about these boards running ddr2 1066. I know N2Gaming has some pretty good knowledge on it.

Hope that helps


----------



## nalo_b

thats what was happening to me. just go back to the 2101 bios and once it boots load you setting s for raid or whatever then save and exit the bios. shut down and put in the 940. it should work. for some reason it wont let you save any settings in the bios and will hang at a black screen till you clear cmos.


----------



## g94

I was able to run ddr2-800 ram at 1066mhz with this board, of course the option may not be there with the 6400+. The option for 1066mhz appeared after i put in my 7750be.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *g94*


I was able to run ddr2-800 ram at 1066mhz with this board, of course the option may not be there with the 6400+. The option for 1066mhz appeared after i put in my 7750be.


G94, right on man. Some m2n32-sli deluxe users have had no luck with the ddr2 1066 option in the bios (I think 2205). Maybe it's working for you because you have a different model Asus board


----------



## N2Gaming

G-Byte, I hope you are able to move soon. I think I recall you wanting to move out for a while now. In any case good luck w/that and your sponsorship issues. I'm not one to use or seek out any type of sponsorship so I really would be of no moral support there. I do wish you the best there.

I noticed your CPU temp was hotter then your 4 core temps. On my Ph II X4 940BE the temps are just the opposite. My cpu temp is always lower then all 4 core temps. This is of course on my Foxconn Destroyer mobo so I don't know it that is the reason for our flip flop of temperatures. I to have been well what you might call to lazy these days to do half of what I'd like to w/computers.







Good Luck w/your entire situation.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mack-* 
Hi all - new to this board (can I join the club?), but have had the M2N32-SLI for a couple of years. Been running a 6400+ with two 8800GT on SLI and having lots of fun. I love this rig.

But - decided it was time to upgrade. Bought a GTX285 that I have to throw in, but wanted to upgrade the CPU first.

So - I need help..

I have a Phenom II 940 BE here at the house and ready to install, but I wanted to first update the BIOS and make sure it was nice and stable.

I updated it with EZFlash (from the BIOS) fist to 2207. No good. It posted the first time. but when I hit 'save' it hangs up. I can only get it to post if I clear the CMOS, and if I do not the computer turns on but screen is black and I get no beep. I then flashed it to 2205 - but same result. Havent tried 2101 yet (I was hoping 2205 or 07 would work given I got the Phenom).

Any recommendations? Would it perhaps behave differently with the Phenom instead of the 6400? (should I replace the CPU anyway).

I love the board but if it doesnt work with the Phenom I'll need to get something else!

Thanks!

Hey Mack, Welcome to OCN and club M2N







Sorry I did not respond sooner. I was out from Sat night till Yesterday evening on one of my Bass fishing excursions.







Any way I'll get you up on the roster right away.

As far as your bios issue w/2205 & 2207 I might of tried the new cpu as thinker suggest's it's possible the bios is buggy and the X2 6400 you have does not like it. Another thing you may want to try is to clear your cmos before you flash your bios. I am not by any means the go to guy or guru for information. I like to think that I have made several attemps in many different ways/fashions to achive the same results. For example: I have flashed my bios in windows, with a floppy and from with in the bios itself and I think that is by far the easiest. I have noticed problems w/all types/methods of flashing and can not give you a definitive best solution to flashing your bios. So w/that in mind I was thinking how would I go about your situation if in your shoes...


Clear cmos jumper
make sure your system is stable if you leave all your bios parameters to auto before you attemp a new flash
If you ever used the Save Bios to this bank feature from w/in the bios then try to deleat all the information in the saved bios banks so that it don't interfear w/your new flash and posting after a fresh flash
If after you flash and you are not able to get past post try to push the reset button on your system case.
If that does not work try to try to power off your system then power back on and after you power back on when you have a black screen push and hold either the F1 or the F2 Key while simoltaniously pushing the reset button. Release the reset button and continue to hold down the F1 or F2 button until you get post then go directly into the bios make your static perameter changes for your set up.
I can recal orther members here warning users of this step but after your first post you want to push the Delete key get into the bios screens and make sure your not overvolting your cpu from the new bios flash. Then F10 and yes to save.
You should be good to go after all of these proceedures.
I personally like the flash from w/in the bios w/the ezflash my self.

Good Luck,

Thlnker good info + 1 vertual rep.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
G94, right on man. Some m2n32-sli deluxe users have had no luck with the ddr2 1066 option in the bios (I think 2205). Maybe it's working for you because you have a different model Asus board









This is what I remember if I can recall what others have posted about the Ram spd's. The cpu will determine the available options in your bios for ram spds and if they will be working or not. Basically if your cpu has a Ram controller w/a DDR800 rating then theoretically the bios blocks out the DDR1066 option in the same manner it would block higher cpu multipliers w/locked multiplier cpu's I have run the Ph II x4 940 BE w/both DDR800 and DDR1066 Ram spd's and both worked just fine for me w/that CPU. Granted I was not able to get my overclocks that stable w/1066 Spd's because of the limited bandwidth of my mobo and Ram combination or because I just did not spend enough time finessing my OC's " I always go for the gusto right out the gate







"

So what am I really trying to say. Well to sum it up in a nut shell, I belive the CPU will determine if you have the DDR1066 option in the bios. Wait, that don't make perfect sense at all now that I think about it. Why, because I recall being able to run my S939 CPU's w/a DDR500 configuration when the cpu and mobo was originally designed for DDR400. Hmm I guess I just blew my own theory right out of the water.

My new theory is just go for it man. One way or the other you will find out if you are able to use DDR1066 ram spd's but one things is for sure. If you have the DDR1066 option in your bios and you try to run your ram at that spd w/DDR800 timings you prolly wont be very successful.

OK I have to go add Mack to the roster now. Oh btw Please give Mack a big warm Club M2N welcome.


----------



## Mack-

Thanks a bunch for the warm welcome.

N2G, I'll follow your recommendations. One question - when you say 'make sure you aren't over-volting your CPU' with the flash.. how do I find out what (starting) voltage I should be using for the 6400 as well as for the Phenom II 940?

I dont have time to install the new CPU tonight (we have a 7 week old baby.. time is rare these days). And given to change the RAM I need to remove the CPU cooler (for the 1 stick closest to the CPU).. I'll order the CPU upgrade today and when it comes I'll throw in the new CPU and do the above. Any good RAM recommendations of a good nice RAM for this chip on this MOBO that'll help me do some overclocking (I am an overclocking newbie - but do want to try to push the CPU and RAM for some sweet gaming fun).

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mack-*


Thanks a bunch for the warm welcome.

N2G, I'll follow your recommendations. One question - when you say 'make sure you aren't over-volting your CPU' with the flash.. how do I find out what (starting) voltage I should be using for the 6400 as well as for the Phenom II 940


You are very Welcome.

I would just try to set the start up value to the lowest possible setting you can and see if it will post and boot into windows. If not then increase it slowly until you can post and boot into windows.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mack-*


Any good RAM recommendations of a good nice RAM for this chip on this MOBO that'll help me do some overclocking (I am an overclocking newbie - but do want to try to push the CPU and RAM for some sweet gaming fun).

Thanks again for the help!


I don't always go w/the best but more or less what I can get for the best price to do the job. From my experience, I tend to have good luck w/OCZ ram...

Regarding your being new to overclocking I would get your 6400+ stable first and learn how to overclock w/that before you start overclocking w/a Newer more expensive cpu like a Ph II X4 940BE. Just my









Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mack-* 
Any good RAM recommendations of a good nice RAM for this chip on this MOBO that'll help me do some overclocking (I am an overclocking newbie - but do want to try to push the CPU and RAM for some sweet gaming fun).

Mack, are you looking for DRR2 800 or 1066? I always recommend these sets from G.Skill because of the price and quality:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231098
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231144

The F2-6400CL5D-2GBNQ either comes with PowerChip IC's or Micron D9HNL. It's unclear which IC's are on which so it's kind of luck of the draw. The IC's really determine how well the memory can be overclocked.

Hope that helps


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I noticed your CPU temp was hotter then your 4 core temps. On my Ph II X4 940BE the temps are just the opposite. My cpu temp is always lower then all 4 core temps. This is of course on my Foxconn Destroyer mobo so I don't know it that is the reason for our flip flop of temperatures. I to have been well what you might call to lazy these days to do half of what I'd like to w/computers.







Good Luck w/your entire situation.










Ya, I've been trying to move outta here for a few months now. $300 rent is a big incentive but now I got a few other things what will offset my rent limits. Thanks for the thoughts.

Here is a shot of my older 5000BE running in a m2n-sli mobo. Notice the same things with regards to cpu and core temps. But look at temp 3, that is the same mobo/chipset/nb-sb temp and my m2n32 board has that temp pegged at 127C whenever I have two of your vm's running.










With this screeny I have one vmsmp running and my cpu speed is sitting at 2900 (14x207)


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Here is a shot of my older 5000BE running in a m2n-sli mobo. Notice the same things with regards to cpu and core temps. But look at temp 3, that is the same mobo/chipset/nb-sb temp and my m2n32 board has that temp pegged at 127C whenever I have two of your vm's running.

With this screeny I have one vmsmp running and my cpu speed is sitting at 2900 (14x207)


G-Byte, 127C temperature reading is probably just a faulty readout. I can't imagine that being accurate. Check your posted image. On my end it's showing blank


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


G-Byte, 127C temperature reading is probably just a faulty readout. I can't imagine that being accurate. Check your posted image. On my end it's showing blank










Ya I know it is probably faulty which is probaby right considering that it is 260 degrees fahrenheit and although it is hot to the touch it doesn't burn fingers unless the said fingers decide to stick for a few minutes.

On my post with the various temp monitors that I did a screeny with Speedfan being that far right image that is what it is showing. It will be about 80 or so with only one vm/smp running. From all that I have heard about this series of mobo's that one temp sensor has always been screwy for some reason. I like this asus and will keep it but I sure wish that the temp mon's asus puts into it worked like they are supposed too.


----------



## N2Gaming

I recall a few months ago when members first started using the New Ph II CPU's in this board many concerns for the temperatures and specifically you asking pretty much the same questions. G-Byte do you have any air in a can that you can spray on the the chipset Heat Sinks and any other areas on the mobo w/heatsinks to give you a definitive answer as to the location of the Heat related issue in question. I was going to do that and have not even used the Ph II in my M2N system since I got the new one back from an RMA.


----------



## g94

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
G94, right on man. Some m2n32-sli deluxe users have had no luck with the ddr2 1066 option in the bios (I think 2205). Maybe it's working for you because you have a different model Asus board









Yeah, that was with my M2N-SLI Deluxe, a fantastic board. This new 980a board i have wont even post with the RAM at 1066mhz, so nforce 570 > nforce 980a for RAM overclocking?

A post above me said it seems to be the CPU that determines if you can run ddr2 1066, and I concur, since the option was not available with my Athlon x2 4850e, but was with my Phenom/Athlon x2 7750be. I used the same BIOS for the both too.

Anyways, i loved my M2N-SLI deluxe, but i don't run it anymore because I can squeeze 150 more mhz CPU overclock with my M4N82 deluxe. Can I still be a part of the club even though i don't use the board anymore? I'll be using it for my brother's computer in a month or so probably







.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *g94*


Anyways, i loved my M2N-SLI deluxe, but i don't run it anymore because I can squeeze 150 more mhz CPU overclock with my M4N82 deluxe. Can I still be a part of the club even though i don't use the board anymore? I'll be using it for my brother's computer in a month or so probably







.


Yes you can join the club. I just edited the opening post to include any user of any mobo. I shall include you as a nostalgic after I get that all set up. It'll take me a few minutes to have you up as a retired M2N user.

EDIT: Ok g94 I just added you to the retired roster.


----------



## g94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Yes you can join the club. I just edited the opening post to include any user of any mobo. I shall include you as a nostalgic after I get that all set up. It'll take me a few minutes to have you up as a retired M2N user.

EDIT: Ok g94 I just added you to the retired roster.


cool, thanks. It's funny being the only one in the "retired" section


----------



## Mack-

All - I just realized another piece of data that may be helpful with my problem.

When I clear the CMOS (which is the only time it posts) it doesn't just boot up as normal. It stops at a screen (before loading windows) that shows what drives I have hooked up to what slot, and it asks me to hit F1 to continue or Del to enter setup (but, differently than a normal start-up where it just keeps going - on this case it stops and it waits for me to hit F1).

Did I perhaps forget to set something up in BIOS for it to boot up correctly? Or is that something expected everytime the CMOS is cleared?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *g94* 
cool, thanks. It's funny being the only one in the "retired" section









I could prolly put a few others up there when ever I get a round to it. I just figured you'd like to feel super special for a while.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mack-* 
All - I just realized another piece of data that may be helpful with my problem.

When I clear the CMOS (which is the only time it posts) it doesn't just boot up as normal. It stops at a screen (before loading windows) that shows what drives I have hooked up to what slot, and it asks me to hit F1 to continue or Del to enter setup (but, differently than a normal start-up where it just keeps going - on this case it stops and it waits for me to hit F1).

Did I perhaps forget to set something up in BIOS for it to boot up correctly? Or is that something expected everytime the CMOS is cleared?

Useualy this will indicates a hardware change or that something is different from the last time it booted into windows like your new bios flash. You might notice this if you were to put a usb thumb drive in your system and then try to boot up or if you add another hard drive.

Do you make any static changes in the bios after you clear the cmos? I.E. CPU. voltage, SLI memory, Memory timings, first video card to detect at post, type of hard drive IDE or SATA,

Also are you having a error at the F1 prompt that says someting like check sum error?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mack-* 
When I clear the CMOS (which is the only time it posts) it doesn't just boot up as normal. It stops at a screen (before loading windows) that shows what drives I have hooked up to what slot, and it asks me to hit F1 to continue or Del to enter setup (but, differently than a normal start-up where it just keeps going - on this case it stops and it waits for me to hit F1).

Did I perhaps forget to set something up in BIOS for it to boot up correctly? Or is that something expected everytime the CMOS is cleared?

Mack, this typically occurs after clearing the bios. It's probably just part of the factory defaults. Go ahead and go through the bios and adjust/change any settings that may need to be changed or made. Exit and Save the changes. After you restart that screen should not reappear.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## Mack-

I did not touch the BIOS after the flash (here's where I brace myself to hear with what I missed due to newb-ness?)

No other errors with that prompt.


----------



## N2Gaming

Sounds to me like you are just trying to flash the bios and move on w/out making any changes in the bios. Yet your are wanting to overclock w/out going into the bios. Hmmm OK first things first. You should get comfortable w/most of the important settings in your bios like fsb, cpu multi, ht multi, ram spd, ram divider, ram timings, cpu/ram voltage etc. you may have to make some changes to the ram timings in order for your new bios flash to work w/your current hardware.

Edit: Here is what I would recommend. Flash your bios back to the original bios that you had before you flashed to 2205. Then get comfortable w/most of your bios widows and where all your settings are located, how to change them and what they all do. I know it's gonna be like starting over in kindergarten but you need to know your bios before you move on... That's gonna be your biggest asset here before you move on to the Ph II x4 940. Overclocking is an art form that requires a level of understanding your bios and how to make your system tick like a well oiled machine.

Once you get to know your bios and where every thing is located, then and only then would I suggest flashing to the more current 2205/2207. I say this because the updated bios's are gonna have features that the original one did not and those features will come into play w/your ram cpu and some other things that slip my mind atm. Oh yeah ganged and unganged. It's stuff like that, that will confuse you if you don't already know your bios before you move on to the more updated bios.

Sorry but there is no easy way to learn your bios other then to get in there and get your feet wet. It may take you several days to several weeks depending on how much time you have to learn your bios on a daily basis. You can cover the most important things in a day or two but time under the gun is the only way you are truly going to get to know and understand what all those things in the bios are and what they do.

Pleae don't feel like I'm trying to give you the brush off. Because that is the last thing that I want any M2N club member to feel. Once you start learning your bios settings ask your questions as you have them. There is more then enough people in this club that can help answer your questions about bios settings and options. Heck some of the members might suggest disregarding my suggestions and just slipping the new Ph II x4 940BE w/the 2205 bios and just going for it. However I would through out a word of caution against this due to the problems you are already having before you even try to use the new Ph II x4.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## adventfred

hey can the m2n sli use any am3 cpu or is it just the 940be and 710 phenom 2


----------



## Mack-

N2G, no worries. I fully understand.

I of course made the newb mistake of not noting what bios I had. But - I think I can find out because I exchanged some emails with someone when it was built and I may still have those emails (a buddy of mine built it and I bought it from him).


----------



## N2Gaming

Mack I would think it is gonna be 2001 or the 2101 bios. However I don't think the 2101 is available on the Asus web sight any more but a member posted the bios in a zip file for downloading in this thread. If you really need the 2101 then we will be able to get it for you.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adventfred* 
hey can the m2n sli use any am3 cpu or is it just the 940be and 710 phenom 2

Adventfred, good question. I believe only Socket AM2/AM2+ processors are compatible with this board. I'm pretty sure Socket AM3 will not work in a AM2 socket (the extra pin).

Good luck


----------



## Mack-

I'll look around and let you know if I cant find it.

By the way - a correction to a prior statement.

On that screen where I have to hit F1 to continue - it does say

"cmos checksum error - defaults loaded"

what does that mean?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mack-*


I
By the way - a correction to a prior statement.

On that screen where I have to hit F1 to continue - it does say

"cmos checksum error - defaults loaded"

what does that mean?


Mack, from what I understand you did flash your bios correct? The above error message usually appears after a bios flash has been done. As stated previously you need to go into your bios and make the necessary changes before continuing (ie. setting the date, time, boot devices, ect ect). After you have done so that error message should not reappear.

A unstable overclock can also cause that message to appear at POST.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## adventfred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Adventfred, good question. I believe only Socket AM2/AM2+ processors are compatible with this board. I'm pretty sure Socket AM3 will not work in a AM2 socket (the extra pin).

Good luck










heres a pic of this board the m2n sli running an am3 deneb cpu
ok heres the pic


----------



## ultrasbm

I believe that's a triple core AM3...which is cool...but it's not on an M2N32-SLI...

Is there any actual difference between the M2N-SLI and the M2N32-SLI??
Also, as that Deneb triple core [email protected] works fine...does this mean the 3.2GHz Phenom II X4 955 will work on the M2N32-SLI? 

EDIT: OK I just Googled and found that they are almost identical except:

- M2N32 has 2x 16 lane PCIe (obvious!)
- M2N has nForce 570, M2N32 has the nForce 590

So...why the hell does my board show up as an nForce 570??? Even though I have the M2N32-SLI Deluxe (built in WLAN!)


----------



## adventfred

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ultrasbm* 
I believe that's a triple core AM3...which is cool...but it's not on an M2N32-SLI...

Is there any actual difference between the M2N-SLI and the M2N32-SLI??
Also, as that Deneb triple core [email protected] works fine...does this mean the 3.2GHz Phenom II X4 955 will work on the M2N32-SLI? 

well thats wat i believe
wats the diff with the tripple core and the quad core


----------



## ultrasbm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adventfred* 
well thats wat i believe
wats the diff with the tripple core and the quad core

about 33% more cores on the Quad


----------



## adventfred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ultrasbm*


I believe that's a triple core AM3...which is cool...but it's not on an M2N32-SLI...

Is there any actual difference between the M2N-SLI and the M2N32-SLI??
Also, as that Deneb triple core [email protected] works fine...does this mean the 3.2GHz Phenom II X4 955 will work on the M2N32-SLI? 

EDIT: OK I just Googled and found that they are almost identical except:

- M2N32 has 2x 16 lane PCIe (obvious!)
- M2N has nForce 570, M2N32 has the nForce 590

So...why the hell does my board show up as an nForce 570??? Even though I have the M2N32-SLI Deluxe (built in WLAN!)


i see aot of those questions on the net
but i dont know

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ultrasbm*


about 33% more cores on the Quad










thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mack-*


I'll look around and let you know if I cant find it.

By the way - a correction to a prior statement.

On that screen where I have to hit F1 to continue - it does say

"cmos checksum error - defaults loaded"

what does that mean?


Could be a number of things and the worse case it could be a corrupt bios flash. I was getting that msg when I flashed to the 2205 bios. You could have a bad bios chip or you could have a bad cmos battery or you could have bad programming written to the bios or or or you could need to flash back to a different bios like 2001 or 2101.

Incidentally I ended up having to send my mobo in for an RMA. They did not tell me what was wrong w/the board I sent in but they sent me a new board to replace the one I sent in.

Good Luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ultrasbm*


I believe that's a triple core AM3...which is cool...but it's not on an M2N32-SLI...

Is there any actual difference between the M2N-SLI and the M2N32-SLI??
Also, as that Deneb triple core [email protected] works fine...does this mean the 3.2GHz Phenom II X4 955 will work on the M2N32-SLI? 

EDIT: OK I just Googled and found that they are almost identical except:

- M2N32 has 2x 16 lane PCIe (obvious!)
- M2N has nForce 570, M2N32 has the nForce 590

So...why the hell does my board show up as an nForce 570??? Even though I have the M2N32-SLI Deluxe (built in WLAN!)


Hey guys, that 570 590 topic has been brought up before and the 570 on our m2n32 boards is in fact the south bridge. The M2N32 has the 8Phase power design and the additional wifi adaptor.

Regarding the cpu in the above cpuz screen shots. It looks more like a AM2+ cpu to me a Ph II x4 940BE to be more precise.

One other thing to consider. Even if you are able to plop the AM3 cpu into an older board such as the m2n series boards you will be running it significantly slower then it was designed to run. AM3 has a DDR3 ram controller and operates at faster HTT spd's then the M2N series mobo's can clock.

Does that clear things up a little?

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## adventfred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Could be a number of things and the worse case it could be a corrupt bios flash. I was getting that msg when I flashed to the 2205 bios. You could have a bad bios chip or you could have a bad cmos battery or you could have bad programming written to the bios or or or you could need to flash back to a different bios like 2001 or 2101.

Incidentally I ended up having to send my mobo in for an RMA. They did not tell me what was wrong w/the board I sent in but they sent me a new board to replace the one I sent in.

Good Luck

Hey guys, that 570 590 topic has been brought up before and the 570 on our m2n32 boards is in fact the south bridge. The M2N32 has the 8Phase power design and the additional wifi adaptor.

Regarding the cpu in the above cpuz screen shots. It looks more like a AM2+ cpu to me a Ph II x4 940BE to be more precise.

One other thing to consider. Even if you are able to plop the AM3 cpu into an older board such as the m2n series boards you will be running it significantly slower then it was designed to run. AM3 has a DDR3 ram controller and operates at faster HTT spd's then the M2N series mobo's can clock.

Does that clear things up a little?

Good Luck,

N2G


surely


----------



## N2Gaming

As far as the cpu listed above. After another close look it does appear to be a 3 core cpu so I may be wrong in my previous post. I was going off what the cpuz reading displayed and that was a unknown Deneb 940.


----------



## ultrasbm

Quote:



Regarding the cpu in the above cpuz screen shots. It looks more like a AM2+ cpu to me a Ph II x4 940BE to be more precise.



I thought that at first glance as i saw the "940"...but that's the number of pins the AM2 socket has 

If you read it more carefully you'll see it's a 45nm CPU, and there's 3x L1 cache...and 3x cores running at 2.8GHz...this to me screams out a Phenom II X3 AM3 CPU 

FYI Doesn't the X4 940 run at 3.0GHz anyway?


----------



## N2Gaming

LOL yes you got me slip'n, The x4 940 does run stock at 3.0MHz w/4 cores and 6MB of L3 Cache

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ultrasbm*


FYI Doesn't the X4 940 run at 3.0GHz anyway? 


Clearly I was looking at the wrong information and was wondering why they would use a 14x multi on the x4 940


----------



## ultrasbm

I've read over the net in places that when you put the X4 955 in to an M2N32 SLI, it sets the clock speed at 800MHz...and regardless as to what settings you put, it always defaults to that?
Now I've also heard that disabling Cool n Quiet stops this from happening, but NO ONE is confirming it!
I don't wanna waste Â£200 on an 800MHz quad core lol!
I've only just bought 4Gb DDR2 Crucial Ballistix Tracer...I'm not ready to part with it yet lol...


----------



## N2Gaming

This is the first I have heard of this. Sorry I never took any interest in trying to run am3 in this board.


----------



## ultrasbm

darn...what's the second value of a used-only-once 955?









EDIT: Here : http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/...1994_10_0.html


----------



## N2Gaming

FleeBay will prolly be a good place to look for that answer. I useually always look there for used cpu's. I see the Ph II X4 940BE quite often for about $160 w/the buy it now option. I have never priced any AM3 cpu's as of yet.


----------



## ultrasbm

Ah b*gger it i'll just buy one...
So in a few days I'll either have an Athlon64 X2 6400+ or a Phenom II X4 955 for sale haha!!!


----------



## N2Gaming

Good Luck, I hope the X4 works out for you.


----------



## ultrasbm

One of my contracts paid up...so now I have some Â£Â£ burning a hole in my pocket








4 months to pay is a piss take, but OMG when they pay...!!!!


----------



## N2Gaming

Don't spend or burn a hole in your pocket all in one place


----------



## ultrasbm

That's WAY easier said than done








Plus, as I use my PC for development...the Quad Core CPU can be offset against my Tax ;-) hehe!


----------



## N2Gaming

Sounds like you got a pretty good bag full of trix.


----------



## ultrasbm

The months between getting paid are killers...but you just have to learn to not blow Â£11k on a PC hehe.
I bought a lovely VAIO last time lol...4Gb RAM, BluRay Writer, 500Gb HD etc...,,,...


----------



## adventfred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ultrasbm*


The months between getting paid are killers...but you just have to learn to not blow Â£11k on a PC hehe.
I bought a lovely VAIO last time lol...4Gb RAM, BluRay Writer, 500Gb HD etc...,,,...


let us know if the phenom 2 works in the mobo
if it does i will surely get one


----------



## spaceballsrules

I am losing my second M2N32 SLI Deluxe








Asus doesn't have anymore for RMA, so I get a Crosshair II Formula instead


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I am losing my second M2N32 SLI Deluxe








Asus doesn't have anymore for RMA, so I get a Crosshair II Formula instead










Wanna trade???


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Wanna trade???


Pshaw!


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
I am losing my second M2N32 SLI Deluxe








Asus doesn't have anymore for RMA, so I get a Crosshair II Formula instead









hell i will send my m2n32-sli in and claim it don't work if i get a crosshair II for it lol.. j/k they probaly test em first


----------



## hitoriko

hi all just came across this forum after looking for some info 
im very impressed im running a budget setup the last couple years and choose this board because of the o/c features and have never looked back!

now im looking for a new chip what would be the best choice of these 3:
Athlon X2 7750
Athlon X2 7850 (Black Edition)
Athlon X2 5050e

also i've heard that the Phenom X2 550 black edition can ahve all 4 cores unlocked to use but not sure if it would work with this board

anyways im enjoying reading the posts from teh very beginning and im about up to page number 50 lol

thanks in advance guys!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


also i've heard that the Phenom X2 550 black edition can ahve all 4 cores unlocked to use but not sure if it would work with this board


Hitoriko, welcome to OCN









You should be able to run a PhII 550BE on this board but I don't think you'll be able to unlock all the cores. I think only the SB750 chipset with ACC enabled can unlock the "disabled" cores. Nevertheless the PhII 550BE is an awesome processor for the price.

Good luck


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


hi all just came across this forum after looking for some info 
im very impressed im running a budget setup the last couple years and choose this board because of the o/c features and have never looked back!

now im looking for a new chip what would be the best choice of these 3:
Athlon X2 7750
Athlon X2 7850 (Black Edition)
Athlon X2 5050e

also i've heard that the Phenom X2 550 black edition can ahve all 4 cores unlocked to use but not sure if it would work with this board

anyways im enjoying reading the posts from teh very beginning and im about up to page number 50 lol

thanks in advance guys!


My choice would be the 7750 BE or the 7850 BE. ($4 difference for .1 GHz







)

As far as unlocking cores, think3r has it right. This board has Nvidia chipsets. Only the AMD 790X/GX/FX boards with SB750 are capable of unlocking cores.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Hitoriko, welcome to OCN










You should be able to run a PhII 550BE on this board but I don't think you'll be able to unlock all the cores. I think only the SB750 chipset with ACC enabled can unlock the "disabled" cores. Nevertheless the PhII 550BE is an awesome processor for the price.

Good luck










If thats the case then im wondering what is the best chip i should upgrade too? these are my options as they are quite cheap and seem to be a good gain over my previous chip (4200+) and these are all around the 100 AUD mark so not such a big hit on the pocket:
Athlon X2 7750
Athlon X2 7850 (Black Edition)
Athlon X2 5050e

and these all work with the 2207 bios (which i just upgraded too)


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


If thats the case then im wondering what is the best chip i should upgrade too? these are my options as they are quite cheap and seem to be a good gain over my previous chip (4200+) and these are all around the 100 AUD mark so not such a big hit on the pocket:
Athlon X2 7750
Athlon X2 7850 (Black Edition)
Athlon X2 5050e

and these all work with the 2207 bios (which i just upgraded too)


Hitoriko, my vote goes towards the 7850BE....mainly because of the unlocked multiplier. That should make it a little easier to overlock and play with.

Good luck


----------



## hitoriko

well i bit the bullet and went and got my lil upgrade kit:
Athlon X2 7850 (Black Edition)
2G Corsair Dominator Ram (PC2-8500c5)
500G Seagate HDD

that should keep the games going abit longer!









PS:

have to sign me up to the club!


----------



## hitoriko

Also i was just reading the review of the 7850DE on this site and it got a silve award - the max they were about to get out of there chip was 3.2ghz (400mhz increase) which i think is pretty good now considering im just doing a budget upgrade if i can go from 2.45ghz (my current overclock - my ram lets it down







) to 2.8 for the price of $90 (plus whatever i can over clock it too) i think its a great choice and will allow me to keep this board for ages and i still haven't used the SLi as yet (i did when i had 2 xfx7600gt's - a buy 1 get one free at the loacl comp store







) so i think now the only thing thats letting my system down is the vga (but i used the 9800gt 1gig) with fallout 3 and was about to get all settings on high and ahve a a fram rate of about 100odd on a widescreen view

thoughts?


----------



## hitoriko

ok just got all teh goodies i have to go out, but when i get home i'll chuck them in the machine with a fresh Vista Install and see how it goes

mmmm - better go D/L Drivers...

i'll post a 3dmark (before and after score) later

bye!


----------



## ultrasbm

Just waiting for the money to clear and I'll get my Phenom II X4 955BE.
If it doesn't work, then I don't know whether I'll get a really decent AM2+ with my lovely DDR2 RAM setup, or bite the bullet and waste some money on DDR3/AM3 setup for that major 4% increase!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


well i bit the bullet and went and got my lil upgrade kit:
Athlon X2 7850 (Black Edition)
2G Corsair Dominator Ram (PC2-8500c5)
500G Seagate HDD

that should keep the games going abit longer!









PS:

have to sign me up to the club!


Welcome hitoriko, glad you found the club.
When you get a chance please fill in your system specs in the user cp, that will help us help you if you encounter any problems.

good luck with your new hardware.

Gyro


----------



## hitoriko

ok i just ran my first 3Dmark06 (basic edition) with a 10% N.O.S AI Overclock and got
10996 3DMarks - no GPU, or RAM mods


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
ok i just ran my first 3Dmark06 (basic edition) with a 10% N.O.S AI Overclock and got
10996 3DMarks - no GPU, or RAM mods

Welcome to the club hitoriko, I see you are overclockin via windows software. That is a good place to be for a beginner but it will most likely reduce the full potential of your overclocks. The best overclocks are done in the bios. One neat feature in the bios on your board is the ability to save multiple bios settings for stock & overclocked bios settings.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ultrasbm* 
or bite the bullet and waste some money on DDR3/AM3 setup for that major 4% increase!









Ultrasbm, that's actually not such a bad idea really. One way to save some money would be sell your old board and processor. That should make up for some of the money you may spend on a AM3 setup.

If you're on a severe budget then have a look at this board. It should run perfectly fine with your existing 955BE and DDR2 memory. Just some thoughts...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
ok i just ran my first 3Dmark06 (basic edition) with a 10% N.O.S AI Overclock and got
10996 3DMarks - no GPU, or RAM mods

Hitoriko, very nice. What did you score with your previous system? By the way congrats on the new purchase!

Good luck


----------



## Gyro

Hey guys, just came across this story about amd/nvidia chipsets.

Seems like we are lucky to have gotten one of the last best mb's of this line.

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...pport-amd.html

Looks like this board is going to be with me till it or me dies.
Sad really

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Yep ths board really is a monster for the am2 cpu era. Actually I think ASUS was condtracted w/AMD to use Nvidia chipset & to release this M2N32 SLI Deluxe mobo as the 1st mobo to have when am2 was first released. I don't rember where I read it but I read it in an article off site somewheres...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I totally agree These boards are monsters







and mine will stay with me until it dies, even when I upgrade. I'll just build a whole new system.


----------



## hitoriko

my previous score was in the mid 11s but thats when i did some overclocking of the GPU and some more CPU OC - at the moment its the asus 10% overclock so im getting 3080MHz i want to get into it rightaway

i just installed vista on to the 500gb HDD (newone) and have just installed the basics - however i would like to know what are teh best Nforce & Geforce Drivers i should use for my system - any ideas?

I was just going to d/l the latest but sometimes the latest isn't always the greatest

i await our replies


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Welcome to the club hitoriko, I see you are overclockin via windows software. That is a good place to be for a beginner but it will most likely reduce the full potential of your overclocks. The best overclocks are done in the bios. One neat feature in the bios on your board is the ability to save multiple bios settings for stock & overclocked bios settings.

Good Luck,

N2G


hehe i am a beginner

im not sure how to make all the little adjustments in the bios - but now i'm more interested (hence i joined the site and forum) i've been reading about how to do it in the bios but i suppose im just abit scared









and im not using the windows software im using the A.I function in the bios (no need to use a progam in windows when its in the bios)


----------



## N2Gaming

My bad. I was thinking it was windows based. So at least your in the bios making changes. that's a good place to start. look all over in the bios and get use to it. We all can help you find settings in particular once you know what your are looking for. I think the best thing you can do is find out your ram stock voltage and timings and get those set statically and then you can move on to adjusting your fsb and HT Multi. We can get you going in no time.


----------



## hitoriko

5-5-5-15 cosair dominator PC2-8500 1065mhz ram

how can i check the voltage?


----------



## N2Gaming

prolly 2.1v

If you know the exact model of the ram you can google it or you can look on corsairs web sight. Also the ram sticks should have the voltage listed on the label/sticker on the heat sinks along w/the timings.


----------



## hitoriko

yeah i just checked the packaging its 5-5-5-15 2.2v (with the cool black heat sinks haha)


----------



## hitoriko

BTW: what is a newer alternative to the M2N32 board (i wanna build another machine with the left overs i have - 2x xfx7900gt's, 4200+ chip, 160hdd & 40hdd) because i can't find a M2n32 SLi anywhere (there an old board but even ebay is pricey!)


----------



## N2Gaming

You can prolly get away w/4.4.4.12 1t DDR800 but that is like bassakwards


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


BTW: what is a newer alternative to the M2N32 board (i wanna build another machine with the left overs i have - 2x xfx7900gt's, 4200+ chip, 160hdd & 40hdd) because i can't find a M2n32 SLi anywhere (there an old board but even ebay is pricey!)


what kind of money are you looking to spend? I have a new mobo from a RMA. I have 3 of these mobo's but pm me if you interested so we don't get introuble w/off topic for sale verbage... Oh also another thing before you get a warning or infracted. You really should post once and then edit your post if no one has replied yet. I use to be pretty bad at double posting a lot until a member brought it to my attention so I guess I'm just passing on the favor.

Edit: see what I mean. I just double posted Sorry guys.


----------



## hitoriko

yeah sorry in advance i didn't mean to double post it wont happen again sorry

in other news

if im using 1066mhz ram wont it already be underclocked to suit the board? does that mean i have abit of headroom in the ram? because i was in my BIOS settings and there was an option to select 1066mhz for the DDR2 ram and as far as i know the board only supports 800mhz - now i tried running it at 1066mhz and my comp wont load :S i changed back and its fine - in z-tune it shows my ram as "PC2-6400" but the partnumber under it says "cm2x1024-8500c5d" so does that mean that this ram will work fine but it will be underclocked, would i be correct?

Another thing, i changed my ram, i swaped the slots (ram in slot one went into slot 2 and vice versa) and i ran 3dmark again and i got a better score!11118 is my new best haha

My Comp

EDIT:

i just saw this LINK i should be able to beat that yes?

EDIT:

For the noobs (like me) heres exactly how to update your bios
you can add that to the front page i think it could solve some probelsm for people


----------



## Gyro

hitoriko, give this thread a good read http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.htmlit will explain all the basics.
It has set alot of people on the right path to get the most out of their hardware.

And remember to keep an eye on the temps.

As far as drivers ,go with the latest,186.18 vid and 15.25 nforce chipset,both
can be found on the nvidia down load page.I'd link to them but I'm not sure what vista you have 32 or 64. But just be sure you get the nforce 590 sli amd set.

good luck

Gyro


----------



## hitoriko

Thanks for that
i went and got those drivers and now im reading that section i have all those programs so i'm gonna give it a shot

thanks for all the help!


----------



## N2Gaming

hitoriko, your ram should be able to run at DDR1066. It may all depend on how you are trying to use it. If you are trying to run it w/1T then I would assume that is the problem. You could always use it at DDR800 and overlcock you FSB and cpu until you get close to DDR1066... This is a common thing w/ram and overlcocking. Just being able to buy faster ram to run it at slower spd's so that you can then overclock w/plenty of headway for faster cpu and overall system spd's.


----------



## hitoriko

nope i tried it at 1t &2t wouldn't even post boot
drop it to 2t 800 loads 1t 800 it wont *shrugs*

as we speak im running a orthos on my system...3150mhz (increase pf 350mhz







) not bad for a beginnner i think

ORTHOS - blend
15min mark - Passed
30min mark - Passed

CoreTemp 0.99.5
Lowest CPU Temp - 24 degrees celius
Hightest CPU Temp - 39 degrees celius
ORTHOS Temp - 37 degrees celius
3DMark06 - CPU Test Fail - Not stable


----------



## Gyro

What is your cpu voltage at?
Can you post another cpu-z validation for us please.
Your cpu temp is looking good








So that should put your ram at 900mhz(450x2)right.

Gyro

edit;in orthos are using the blend test or cpu test?
edit 2; cpu volts?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


i just saw this LINK i should be able to beat that yes?


 That may be a little tough. It all depends on your luck of the draw in regards to your cpu stepping, how cool you can keep your cpu and how far you are willing to increase your cpu voltage. Warning on the cpu voltage, you could fry that little guy if you get it to hot w/to much voltage.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
What is your cpu voltage at?
Can you post another cpu-z validation for us please.
Your cpu temp is looking good








So that should put your ram at 900mhz(450x2)right.

Gyro

edit;in orthos are using the blend test or cpu test?
edit 2; cpu volts?

Link new validation
yeah ram is @ 450Mhz









Blend test - i started it at 2am and when i woke up my comp was shut down (so it must have gotten too hot) im running another one now

CPU volts: in CPU-Z 1.392v but in the bios its actually 1.372v i had to drop the volts down because it was just getting too hot

i might have to adjust my memory timings because when i run 3DMark06 it hits the CPU benchmark (after the fariy one) and dies so yeah

aside from that im happy - thats just been one nights work (started at 11pm went to bed at 2am with ORTHOS running)

also i think i need to change my power supply - i ahve a 600 corsair one but it only uses SATA it will fit the board alright but wont power my IDE drives so have to find a adaptor


----------



## N2Gaming

GJ hitoriko, keep it up and you'll be a pro in no time.


----------



## hitoriko

haha

Thanks 36 mins into the Blend test and no problems 36 degrees with a top of 37







sits nice and comfy at 36 for the last 10mins or so

2hr mark:

ORTHOS BLEND TEST:
1024k - passed
8k - passed
10k - passed
869k - passed
768k - passed
12k - passed
14k - passed

CORE TEMP:
Low - 18 degrees
Avg - 35 degrees
High - 38 degrees

225mhz x14 Vcore 1.325
3150Mhz and counting









Now im trying for 3220mhz wish me luck!
Also just changed my PSU to a Corsair 620HX hopefully that should help too! 
Next pay is going to go towards a new Case with good fans!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


Also just changed my PSU to a Corsair 620HX hopefully that should help too!


Hitoriko, great job on the overclock









What kind of Corsair power supply are you running right now? That one may be enough to power everything that you are currently running.

Good luck


----------



## hitoriko

620hx - swapped it over great item









cant crack 3.2Ghz





















no matter what i do i cant crack it

but im not giving up - but 350Mhz increase is pretty good i think


----------



## N2Gaming

have you tried to remove one stick of ram just to see if it eases some of the stress from the ram controller. I know it would put your system in a single channel mode but it's worth a shot just to see if you can get any more out of it.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


cant crack 3.2Ghz





















no matter what i do i cant crack it

but im not giving up - but 350Mhz increase is pretty good i think


Hitoriko, a 350Mhz is excellent regardless









Are you able to POST and get into Windows with 3.2Ghz? What is your HT speed sitting at with that OC?

Good luck


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


have you tried to remove one stick of ram just to see if it eases some of the stress from the ram controller. I know it would put your system in a single channel mode but it's worth a shot just to see if you can get any more out of it.


I was thinking that - but then i'll only have 1GIG and wouldn't that reduce the amount i can clock with? and in anycase i need min 2gig for my photoshop work so yeah haha needs to stay - i mean if 3.15Ghz is the most i can get with 2GIG ram i'll wait till i get paid and et 1 stick of 2GIG and see if that makes life better

i get all the way into windows
run blend test through orthos - 10secs later fail

settings are:
200mhz - x16 - 3.2Ghz
Vcore 1.400


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


I was thinking that - but then i'll only have 1GIG and wouldn't that reduce the amount i can clock with? and in anycase i need min 2gig for my photoshop work so yeah haha needs to stay - i mean if 3.15Ghz is the most i can get with 2GIG ram i'll wait till i get paid and et 1 stick of 2GIG and see if that makes life better


Hitoriko, for troubleshooting your overclock it would be nice to know if reducing the amount of memory helps with stability. That way we know the culprit at least









Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


i get all the way into windows
run blend test through orthos - 10secs later fail

settings are:
200mhz - x16 - 3.2Ghz
Vcore 1.400


Have you tried bumping up the Vcore slightly? Perhaps 1.425 volts

Good luck


----------



## hitoriko

brb i'll go try


----------



## thlnk3r

Hitoriko, I'm not to entirely sure how high you should go with the Vcore but I can't imagine 1.425 being bad.

N2Gaming or anyone else, do you guys know how much Vcore is too much for the Kuma's?


----------



## hitoriko

ok here are my settings LINK
Vcore 1.472 stable (1.400 in the bios) made it passed 2 min mark in orthos blend.

thanks for the advice! 3.3Ghz is my goal

just rand 3DMark06 highest temp of 35 degrees - i think im on a winner here. i might try chucking the multi up some more and see if i can make 3.4Ghz~! bbs!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


ok here are my settings LINK
Vcore 1.472 stable (1.400 in the bios) made it passed 2 min mark in orthos blend.

thanks for the advice! 3.3Ghz is my goal


Hitoriko, judging by the validation link that you posted above everything looks pretty good. The only thing holding you back now is your processor. I have a feeling you're approaching the limit









Good luck buddy. Keep testing!


----------



## hitoriko

yep 3.3Ghz get to windows screen and crashes - so looks like 3.2Ghz is the limit, 400Mhz increase over stock is good enough i was hoping to break the 500Mhz but ah wells

next thing to do is get a better case, more cooling & a 2gig single stick of PC2-8500 ram









i might use the OCCT and see if it lasts an hour i should be fine


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
next thing to do is get a better case, more cooling & a 2gig single stick of PC2-8500 ram









Hitoriko, in my opinion you would be better suited by running the 2x1GB kit. This particular amount would allow you to run dual channel memory as oppose to single channel memory. The bandwidth increase with dual channel memory is much higher.

Good luck


----------



## hitoriko

maybe i'll just get a 2x2gig kit and save this 2x1gig kit for my girlfriends M2N32 (once i get the board







)

Hmm i just Ran the OCCT it failed after 10mins - but the Orthos test goes for a couple hours no sweat

i would be right in thinking its stable - but i'lll oad up a game and see how i fair


----------



## N2Gaming

hitoriko, as thlnker stated. I was just trying to find out if one stick is more stable then two. I would not go jumping the gun and assume any thing at this point until you have had a chance to try it out for your self. The only reason I mentioned trying one stick to see if it becomes any more stable is because you posted a link that you were wanting to beat. I think it was 3.5MHz







In any case I noticed the system that you were trying to get up to or run faster then was running 2g of single channel. Thus why I suggested trying to pull one stick just to see if it makes a difference stability wise.

Also from what I have heard the larger the size of the ram the more strain it puts on the RAM controller built into the CPU itself. So as thlnker said you may be better off w 2x1Gig verses 1x2G for a couple of reasons.


you would still be running in duel channel w 2x1G of ram
you might just be putting less stress on the cpu's ram controller by running smaller size ram modules.
Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## ultrasbm

How much do you guys think i can get for my M2N32 SLI deluxe, Athlon64 X2 6400+ Black Edition, Scythe Mine Cooler and 2x 2Gb Crucial Ballistix Tracer?








AM3 is tempting me hehe!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ultrasbm* 
How much do you guys think i can get for my M2N32 SLI deluxe, Athlon64 X2 6400+ Black Edition, Scythe Mine Cooler and 2x 2Gb Crucial Ballistix Tracer?








AM3 is tempting me hehe!

I think they have a section for that called appraisals linked here.

I think you could fetch a decent penny for all of that. The problem will be selling it all at once. You will most likely have to part it out unless you find a buyer interested in it all.

Good Luck,

N2G

EDIT: You'll have to build your rep up to 35 if you want to post in the for sale sections


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


i get all the way into windows
run blend test through orthos - 10secs later fail

settings are:
200mhz - x16 - 3.2Ghz
Vcore 1.400


Is your ram voltage set to 2.1v?
Have all the orthos tests been blend?
If so,using the above settings,try the small FFT's-stress cpu test for about 20 mins or until it fails.If it fails bump the cpu volts to next higher setting,run test again,and so on until it stablizes or you leave your cpu voltage comfort zone.

That might help to see if it is the cpu's limit.

Gyro


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
Hmm i just Ran the OCCT it failed after 10mins - but the Orthos test goes for a couple hours no sweat

Hitoriko, if Gyro's suggestion doesn't help then you might of just reached the limit on your processor. If that is the case then trying bringing the reference clock (HTT) down a bit...maybe like 25-50Mhz and the continue to test.

The way I do my stability testing is usually I go with OCCT for 1 hour at _High_. If that passes then I go onto Orthos and do that for about 24 hrs with the _Blend test_ (_Priority 9_). The higher the priority the more system resources the application uses.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Hitoriko, if Gyro's suggestion doesn't help then you might of just reached the limit on your processor. If that is the case then trying bringing the reference clock (HTT) down a bit...maybe like 25-50Mhz and the continue to test.

*The way I do my stability testing is usually I go with OCCT for 1 hour at High. If that passes then I go onto Orthos and do that for about 24 hrs with the Blend test (Priority 9). The higher the priority the more system resources the application uses.*

Let us know

Good luck


I agree that is really the way to go but personally I don't think My Max OC would pass those w/o crashing. That being said I can game and do everything I want w/o crashes at the same speed and voltage. Which is good enough for me.


----------



## simfreak47

Guys, I flashed my BIOS to the newest one, and no matter what, my computer won't boot into Windows! Even at stock settings! This is getting frustrating, because I always figured updating BIOS was good for the system! What can I do?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simfreak47* 
Guys, I flashed my BIOS to the newest one, and no matter what, my computer won't boot into Windows! Even at stock settings! This is getting frustrating, because I always figured updating BIOS was good for the system! What can I do?

as long as you can post and get into the bios you should be just fine if your not getting any checksum errors. You may need to make some adjustments for your new bios to work w/your older cpu or I would suggest flashing back to the older bios if you can't get it resolved. You can use the EZ Flash utility built into the bios for this as long as you have the original file on either a floppy disk or a usb thumb drive.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
as long as you can post and get into the bios you should be just fine if your not getting any checksum errors. You may need to make some adjustments for your new bios to work w/your older cpu or I would suggest flashing back to the older bios if you can't get it resolved. You can use the EZ Flash utility built into the bios for this as long as you have the original file on either a floppy disk or a usb thumb drive.

Good Luck,

N2G

I never backed up the original BIOS! It POST's just fine, no checksum error or anything of that nature. Going to try repairing Windows.


----------



## N2Gaming

does your bios detect your HDD. you may need to change the HDD boot device or type of HDD I.E. SATA or IDE


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


does your bios detect your HDD. you may need to change the HDD boot device or type of HDD I.E. SATA or IDE


Yes, its set to boot from HDD first. I always set my HDD's as IDE, and never had a problem, and thats what it is at now

Edit- it doesn't even boot into safe mode


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


does your bios detect your HDD.


 did you answer yes to this?


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


did you answer yes to this?


yes


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simfreak47*


Edit- it doesn't even boot into safe mode


Simfreak47, what exactly is happening when the computer tries to load Windows? Are there any error messages?

Have tried N2Gaming's suggestion and reverted back to the previous BIOS?

Good luck


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Simfreak47, what exactly is happening when the computer tries to load Windows? Are there any error messages?

Have tried N2Gaming's suggestion and reverted back to the previous BIOS?

Good luck


It stays at the loading screen for a while, and then reboots. I can't revert to the previous BIOS, as I never backed it up.









Tried a repair, but its not working. It was installing devices, and just restarted. I think I have to fresh install


----------



## N2Gaming

I would take a long cruise through your bios and look at all the new features and get to know them. You might have a problem w/some thing new in the bios some kind of setting. the only other thing I can think of is to bump up your cpu or ram voltages from what your describing it sounds like when your overclock does not have enough power to the cpu.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simfreak47*


It stays at the loading screen for a while, and then reboots. I can't revert to the previous BIOS, as I never backed it up.









Tried a repair, but its not working. It was installing devices, and just restarted. I think I have to fresh install


Simfreak47, have you tried visiting the Asus website and downloading the previous bios from there?

Good luck

EDIT: Good suggestion N2Gaming!


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I would take a long cruise through your bios and look at all the new features and get to know them. You might have a problem w/some thing new in the bios some kind of setting. the only other thing I can think of is to bump up your cpu or ram voltages from what your describing it sounds like when your overclock does not have enough power to the cpu.


I'll snoop around, I did notice a few different things in it though. And I set everything to stock, just to make sure it wasn't a unstable OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Simfreak47, have you tried visiting the Asus website and downloading the previous bios from there?

Good luck

EDIT: Good suggestion N2Gaming!


I didn't even think of that. lol. if I can't get my Windows working, I'll just revert back to the old version.

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simfreak47* 
I'll snoop around, I did notice a few different things in it though. And I set everything to stock, just to make sure it wasn't a unstable OC

I didn't even think of that. lol. if I can't get my Windows working, I'll just revert back to the old version.

Thanks for the suggestions









There is a link to the ASUS Download page on the OP of this thread seen here.


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
There is a link to the ASUS bios pages on the OP of this thread seen here.

I'll look at it right now and get some sleep before I do anything major. I'm really tired and would hate to make a critical error and brick my board


----------



## N2Gaming

Good idea, I'm half way there my self " needing sleep that it ". I have been up all day staring at my monitor trying to get a dumb VMWare going for folding w/the a cpu client. I give up for the night.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I have been up all day staring at my monitor trying to get a dumb VMWare going for folding w/the a cpu client.

N2Gaming, perhaps it's too late in the day to ask this (I'm a bit tired myself as well haha) but what kind of problems are you having with vmware?


----------



## simfreak47

Wow, aren't we all tired! It's 1:07AM here, and I started this at 11:30PM. All I wanna do is play the sims 3









Good night all, will report back on my situation when I wake up


----------



## N2Gaming

thlnker here is one of my post's on the issue.


----------



## hitoriko

Simfreak - clear your cmos using the pins - i had to do this and then it worked









Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I agree that is really the way to go but personally I don't think My Max OC would pass those w/o crashing. That being said I can game and do everything I want w/o crashes at the same speed and voltage. Which is good enough for me.

I was playing CSS for 2hours straght no problems (300 fps btw














) abd then played fallout3 for another hour all settings on High, again no prolems - then i did orthos - 40mins in failed

what should i do?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
thlnker here is one of my post's on the issue.









N2Gaming, well I wish I could provide an answer for your question. Me and a buddy of mine had a few VM's running at work with FAH and didn't experience any issues. I believe we were running version 1.0.5. My buddy also did majority of the setup so I can't recall most of it. Have you tried posting your questions in the [email protected] section?

Does the [email protected] run fine at stock clocks while running under a VM?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
I was playing CSS for 2hours straght no problems (300 fps btw














) abd then played fallout3 for another hour all settings on High, again no prolems - then i did orthos - 40mins in failed

what should i do?

Hitoriko, I would back down your overclock slightly and retest under Orthos. Try dropping it down 50Mhz. Perform stability testing after that and let us know.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, well I wish I could provide an answer for your question. Me and a buddy of mine had a few VM's running at work with FAH and didn't experience any issues. I believe we were running version 1.0.5. My buddy also did majority of the setup so I can't recall most of it. Have you tried posting your questions in the [email protected] section?

Does the [email protected] run fine at stock clocks while running under a VM?

I have never used a VM so this is the first time trying to do it all @ once. Failz miserably







Thanks for wishing you could help me. I guess I could try to load up a game or something just to make sure the VM is working properly.

Edit: I shut the system down and put my cpu back down from 3.3GHz oc to stock 2.8GHz and it started right up on the first try. I think the overclock was the problem.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Edit: I shut the system down and put my cpu back down from 3.3GHz oc to stock 2.8GHz and it started right up on the first try. I think the overclock was the problem.


N2Gaming, were you having problems getting the VM to turn on or was a configuration issue?


----------



## hitoriko

what setting should i drop 50mhz?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


hitoriko, as thlnker stated. I was just trying to find out if one stick is more stable then two. I would not go jumping the gun and assume any thing at this point until you have had a chance to try it out for your self. The only reason I mentioned trying one stick to see if it becomes any more stable is because you posted a link that you were wanting to beat. I think it was 3.5MHz







In any case I noticed the system that you were trying to get up to or run faster then was running 2g of single channel. Thus why I suggested trying to pull one stick just to see if it makes a difference stability wise.

Also from what I have heard the larger the size of the ram the more strain it puts on the RAM controller built into the CPU itself. So as thlnker said you may be better off w 2x1Gig verses 1x2G for a couple of reasons.


you would still be running in duel channel w 2x1G of ram
you might just be putting less stress on the cpu's ram controller by running smaller size ram modules.
Good Luck,

N2G


ok hmm thats something to consider with the 3.3 orthos test i might just leave settings as is and try with the 1gig stick and see how i fair


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, were you having problems getting the VM to turn on or was a configuration issue?


From what I can tell it was just a unstable overclock. Now that I have the two 8600GTS cards folding & this VMWare CPU client folding I can see my cpu usage up to nearly 100% of the time w/my cpu temps hovering right about 60c/140F







Not good. I don't know if I want to run my cpu like that for to long. Well one thing for sure it's a good thing I'm running the cpu at stock 2800MHz


----------



## hitoriko

nup 3.2 is the limit unless i've missed a setting - i found another one i wasn't sure of in the bios

CPU Config -> Memory SLi Capable - Disabled/Optimum/Hi Freq

and then underneath that its something like
- CPUOC 1%/2%/3%/4%/5%/6%/7%/8%/9%/10%/Highest
(what should i do with these settings) anyone know what im on about?

My Ram Corsair Dominator PC2-8500 1066Mhz Version 2.1
also i found out that my RAM specs are:
according to this link

Timings in my Bios are:
5-5-5-18-24

Where should i go from here - i think its the RAM thats limiting my progression also how do i bump up my HT Link Mhz? what do i have to tinker with i really want more! i feel im just on the edge of going heaps more but i feel im missing something!

OC BUG HAS BITTEN!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


nup 3.2 is the limit unless i've missed a setting - i found another one i wasn't sure of in the bios

CPU Config -> Memory SLi Capable - Disabled/Optimum/Hi Freq
*disable this*

and then underneath that its something like 
- CPUOC 1%/2%/3%/4%/5%/6%/7%/8%/9%/10%/Highest
(what should i do with these settings) anyone know what im on about?
*dont mess with that(or if you have put it back to 0)*

My Ram Corsair Dominator PC2-8500 1066Mhz Version 2.1
also i found out that my RAM specs are: 
according to this link

Timings in my Bios are:
5-5-5-18-24

Where should i go from here - i think its the RAM thats limiting my progression also how do i bump up my HT Link Mhz? what do i have to tinker with i really want more! i feel im just on the edge of going heaps more but i feel im missing something!
*If you think it's the ram raise the divisor(eg set it for slower ram) *

OC BUG HAS BITTEN!


Hope that helps.


----------



## N2Gaming

hitoriko. If I remember correctly the sli ram is only used to run the ram at titer spd's. it will useually require sli ready ram and it will also run the ram at a 1T command rate. I don't think you will be able to run your ram at 1T so the sli ram switch is best left off unless you are comfortable reseting your bios to get back to a post-able system and start over from scratch w/all your settings unless you are saving your bios settings to one of the bios banks that is what can happen if you make an adjustment that is not stable or post-able.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


what setting should i drop 50mhz?


Hitoriko, I apologize for getting back to you so late. I was referring to your processor. Try playing with the multiplier and the reference clock speed (HTT) to bring down the clock speed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


From what I can tell it was just a unstable overclock. Now that I have the two 8600GTS cards folding & this VMWare CPU client folding I can see my cpu usage up to nearly 100% of the time w/my cpu temps hovering right about 60c/140F







Not good. I don't know if I want to run my cpu like that for to long. Well one thing for sure it's a good thing I'm running the cpu at stock 2800MHz


N2Gaming, are you not able to fold with your video cards and fold with your cpu at the same time (w/o the VM)? The VM will also use some cpu usage so that may explain why there is more load and higher temperatures.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


Timings in my Bios are:
5-5-5-18-24

Where should i go from here - i think its the RAM thats limiting my progression also how do i bump up my HT Link Mhz? what do i have to tinker with i really want more! i feel im just on the edge of going heaps more but i feel im missing something!


Hitoriko, did you have a chance to manually enter in the sub-timings for the memory? You can do this by going to Advanced->CPU Configuration->Dram Configuration. Sub-timings of 5-5-5-18 refers to a tCL of 5, tRCD of 5, tRP of 5, tRAS of 18 and tRC of 24. Make sure you set the VDimm to 2.1volts. If you're not overclocking your memory then it may actually be something to not have to worry about.
To adjust the HT speed you'll have to play with the multiplier. I searched around in your manual but couldn't find anything related to this. Perhaps someone with the same board can provide the location.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, are you not able to fold with your video cards and fold with your cpu at the same time (w/o the VM)? The VM will also use some cpu usage so that may explain why there is more load and higher temperatures.

To adjust the HT speed you'll have to play with the multiplier. I searched around in your manual but couldn't find anything related to this. Perhaps someone with the same board can provide the location.

Good luck


thlnker, I don't know if I can run a cpu folder w/the gpu's at the same time w/o a VM. That totally makes perfect sense. I was just going off of what I was told that I should do and before you ask no I would not jump off a bridge if I was told to









I think it might be time for me to set up one of my M2N32's w/o a HDD just for bios questions.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


thlnker, I don't know if I can run a cpu folder w/the gpu's at the same time w/o a VM. That totally makes perfect sense.


N2Gaming, I would definitely give it a shot. I've never really did FAH so I'm not entirely sure why it was suggested for you to run a VM...

Good luck


----------



## simfreak47

Hey guys, I installed XP on a spare HDD, and it booted normally. I think my OS was bricked from overclocking too much, and RAM swapping, and the BIOS flash.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, I would definitely give it a shot. I've never really did FAH so I'm not entirely sure why it was suggested for you to run a VM...

Good luck


Usually you run a VM so you can run Linix which is more efficient at folding.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Usually you run a VM so you can run Linix which is more efficient at folding.


Eclipseaudio4, cool thanks for the explanation


----------



## N2Gaming

sf47 I'm glad you got it working again. I know it sucks to loose all your data. Did you say you loaded xp onto a seperate HDD. If so you can prolly retrieve all of your data on the other original HDD plus you can try to run the xp repair disk option w/the xp cd.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Is the Phenom II x4 940 or the 920 supported on this board. I know that people have had success with it running, but I just dont want to lay down almost $200 to then have it leaving me needing a new motherboard.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

PM nalo_b as he has the 940 working with this board.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*


Is the Phenom II x4 940 or the 920 supported on this board. I know that people have had success with it running, but I just dont want to lay down almost $200 to then have it leaving me needing a new motherboard.


Cbrazeau1115, I believe quite a few people in this thread have the 920 and 940BE running on their M2N32-SLI boards. A simple bios flash provides the compatibility









Good luck


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
sf47 I'm glad you got it working again. I know it sucks to loose all your data. Did you say you loaded xp onto a seperate HDD. If so you can prolly retrieve all of your data on the other original HDD plus you can try to run the xp repair disk option w/the xp cd.

Yep, I hooked up a spare HDD (IDE) and set it to boot off that. My 320GB was disconnected when I installed Windows, and I put it in and copied all my stuff that I wanted. It's all good now. I'm doing a format and re-install of Windows on my HDD right now. The repair option with the Windows XP CD didn't work, the OS was crippled pretty badly


----------



## Gyro

It looks like the M2N32-sli vista edition now has official support for thePHII x4 920 & x4 940.Bios 1303 beta(2009/06/04), see here:http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...roduct=1&os=24

there may be hope yet guys

Gyro


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I should look and see if there is a new bios for me.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simfreak47*


Yep, I hooked up a spare HDD (IDE) and set it to boot off that. My 320GB was disconnected when I installed Windows, and I put it in and copied all my stuff that I wanted. It's all good now. I'm doing a format and re-install of Windows on my HDD right now. The repair option with the Windows XP CD didn't work, the OS was crippled pretty badly


You know you could always use Gparted to copy the new install over to the 320G HDD. I have a program that I downloaded and it is great. Let me see if I can dig it up again. Additionally you could use the smaller HDD as a back up w/all your important Drivers loaded.

Example: After getting a clean install and loading all your mobo/sound/nic/video/raid, etc etc drivers onto your clean OS install you then copy the entire disk over to your main operating disk then pull the smaller one and save that disk. Now if you ever have the same problem you can always just copy the original again w/out having to re-install/Validate & load all your drivers for your OS. It will save you a ton of headaches. Another think you could do is keep a fresh Clean OS install w/out any drivers loaded this way you could do a quick windows install and try different drivers on the chipset/sound/nic/video ect and if you ever want to change anything & not to mention but god forbid any of us get's the BIG V " virus " then you have a quick back up ready to go. Just my









I actually keep 2x 32G Raptors for this vary same thing. I just need to copy my other system HDD to the other Raptor before the files get bigger then 32G


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Hitoriko, I apologize for getting back to you so late. I was referring to your processor. Try playing with the multiplier and the reference clock speed (HTT) to bring down the clock speed.

Hitoriko, did you have a chance to manually enter in the sub-timings for the memory? You can do this by going to Advanced->CPU Configuration->Dram Configuration. Sub-timings of 5-5-5-18 refers to a tCL of 5, tRCD of 5, tRP of 5, tRAS of 18 and tRC of 24. Make sure you set the VDimm to 2.1volts. If you're not overclocking your memory then it may actually be something to not have to worry about.
To adjust the HT speed you'll have to play with the multiplier. I searched around in your manual but couldn't find anything related to this. Perhaps someone with the same board can provide the location.

Good luck


i have had the chance to play with my timings but at the moment i've just left them at 5-5-5-18 (AUTO) but still haven't found away to adjust my HT link - perhaps there is no place in the bios to do so - im even running Vista SP1 (sometimes it opens extra features in bios) but haven't got them either

thanks for the help - what i really need is someone with the same chip and same m2n32sli board to help haha

cheers

i save all my downloads and imporntant (pun intended) and important docs







to an extrnal 500G hdd hehe


----------



## N2Gaming

hitoriko. Under the advanced columb find a tab for the chipset and go into this area. You should find several multiplier options. One of them will be your CPU to NB HT Freq. I think your options will be 1-5 stock is set at 5 drop it by one and your HT link will drop. You can notice the drop in CPUZ when you open it up and look at your cpu over clock. If you have your user manual you can find a quick reference to how it might look on page 4-27 of the English version E2697 User manual. It may look slightly different w/the newer bios but the idea is basically the same.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
You know you could always use Gparted to copy the new install over to the 320G HDD. I have a program that I downloaded and it is great. Let me see if I can dig it up again. Additionally you could use the smaller HDD as a back up w/all your important Drivers loaded.

Example: After getting a clean install and loading all your mobo/sound/nic/video/raid, etc etc drivers onto your clean OS install you then copy the entire disk over to your main operating disk then pull the smaller one and save that disk. Now if you ever have the same problem you can always just copy the original again w/out having to re-install/Validate & load all your drivers for your OS. It will save you a ton of headaches. Another think you could do is keep a fresh Clean OS install w/out any drivers loaded this way you could do a quick windows install and try different drivers on the chipset/sound/nic/video ect and if you ever want to change anything & not to mention but god forbid any of us get's the BIG V " virus " then you have a quick back up ready to go. Just my









I actually keep 2x 32G Raptors for this vary same thing. I just need to copy my other system HDD to the other Raptor before the files get bigger then 32G

That's a REALLY good suggestion!!! I will definitely have to do this. I've already reinstalled Windows and I'm back in business.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simfreak47* 
That's a REALLY good suggestion!!! I will definitely have to do this. I've already reinstalled Windows and I'm back in business.

I'm still looking for that Gparted ISO file that will alow you to copy/resize/add or delte partitions and do other stuff at the same time like surf the internet etc etc. I shall find it by the end of the night and link in on the OP page.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
hitoriko. Under the advanced columb find a tab for the chipset and go into this area. You should find several multiplier options. One of them will be your CPU to NB HT Freq. I think your options will be 1-5 stock is set at 5 drop it by one and your HT link will drop. You can notice the drop in CPUZ when you open it up and look at your cpu over clock. If you have your user manual you can find a quick reference to how it might look on page 4-27 of the English version E2697 User manual. It may look slightly different w/the newer bios but the idea is basically the same.

Good Luck,

N2G

ah so that number X FSB = hyperlink? so if the bios has a high HT option say 7 it would help stablise my system?


----------



## N2Gaming

correct plus we don't have the additional NB to CPU multiplier that your typical AMD 790 chipset mobo's have. Heck my Destroyer mobo w/the Nvidia 780a sli chipset don't have that darn NB to CPU multi. Now that you are finally starting to learn your mobo you will also beging to realize just how awesome it truly is for being as old as it is. It's like the Big Brother of the A8N32 SLI Deluxe Wifi of the socket 939 era mobo's


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I'm still looking for that Gparted ISO file that will alow you to copy/resize/add or delte partitions and do other stuff at the same time like surf the internet etc etc. I shall find it by the end of the night and link in on the OP page.


couldn't you just use Norton Ghost? make a complete compressed .img?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


couldn't you just use Norton Ghost? make a complete compressed .img?


I'm sure you could. I don't have ghost as most people don't either. I had a copy of it w/one of my mobo's I'll have to dig it out but it's a version from when Socket A was happening so it may not even work due to expiration periods w/free Ghost.

Any way here is some thing else for you .

hortiko, I had a couple of talks a while ago w/ghot when I was learning how to overclock and here is the gist of the conversation. Take it w/a grain of salt because our conversation takes place over a diff cpu and ram but you can learn from it never the less. Enjoy.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghot*

I use 2x 1GB stix Corsair Dominator (PC8500) on Windows XP Pro

Assuming the following, quoted from my above post is true:

Using cross multiplying: 3204/2.6 = x/2.8

(3204x2.8) / 2.6 = 3450Mhz

I don't have a 5400 B.E. sitting around but I bet I could drop it into my mobo with the exact same BIOS settings and get 3450 Mhz. I'm not sure that cross multiplying works with CPU's like it does with most other math, but I also don't see why it shouldn't....and BTW this is 24 hour Orthos - Blend - Priority 9

With the 1066Mhz RAM you HAVE to use 12 x 267 to achieve the 1068 HT clock.

When I first OC'd this rig I had Corsair PC6400 RAM, as you do....and I had a lot of trouble getting 3.2Ghz (stable). However, when I switched to PC 8500 Corsair RAM, two things happened:

1. I HAD to use 12x 267Mhz as my motherboard is an 800Mhz board and ANY other combo of CPU freq. and multiplier would whack out the NB HT freq. and cause severe instability. [267x2=534 534x2=1068 NB HT freq.]

2. I also HAD to change the HT multiplier to 4x instead of 5x...even though the 1066mhz (5x) option showed up in my BIOS after installing the 1066Mhz RAM. At the 5x setting it screwed up the NB HT freq. and of course made the OC unstable.

Like I mentioned above, IF cross multiplying works for OCing the way it works in almost all other math related instances...then YES you should be able to achieve a stable OC at 3450Mhz on air, on that motherboard...with ALL the same settings I used.

*Change your RAM to Corsair 1066 and use these settings, on 1603 BIOS:*

*Settings you cant see: CPU vcore = 1.4750 || HT Multiplier = 4x || trfc = 3 or max. || Max. Async = 8ns || trc = 26 || CPU<>NB HT = 1.250v || NB<>SB HT = 1.35v || NB<>PCI-E = 1.250v || SB<>PCI-E = (auto) || SB standby voltage = 1.7v or max. || SLI Ready memory = Enabled / optimal / max. OC || NB<>SB HT Frequency = (auto) || PCI-E busses = locked @ 100Mhz.*


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Under the advanced columb find a tab for the chipset and go into this area. You should find several multiplier options. One of them will be your CPU to NB HT Freq. I think your options will be 1-5 stock is set at 5 drop it by one and your HT link will drop.


N2Gaming, thanks for explaining where it was at. I myself was a bit confused when reading the manual. The setting itself is named completely different then what I have seen on nForce 4 boards.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


couldn't you just use Norton Ghost? make a complete compressed .img?


Hitoriko, you most certainly could. Another great program for doing such a thing is Acronis True Image. If you have a Western Digital drive you can also run the Western Digital Life Guard tools which is capable of running a drive to drive clone.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

hitoriko, here is link to a post about a newer mobo and a very brief spill about ram overclocking etc. You were asking about newer mobo's. I don't know if you will be able to find one in your price range but I figured you might like to learn from it none the less.. enjoy


----------



## hitoriko

ah mmm so if i say do these setting it might have a better chance?

FSB: 225
Multi: 15
Drop the HT freq to 4x
and change my PCI-E from auto too 100mhz and i should be sweet? or atleast thats the way i should be heading?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
ah mmm so if i say do these setting it might have a better chance?

FSB: 225
Multi: 15
Drop the HT freq to 4x
and change my PCI-E from auto too 100mhz and i should be sweet? or atleast thats the way i should be heading?

Hitoriko, I really don't think your HT link speed needs to be addressed. Isn't the stock speed for a 7850BE 1,800Mhz? If that is the case then you are well below it and far from danger (in terms of high Hypertransport speeds). I'd give 220HTT a try first before going to 225HTT. This would bump you up to exactly 3300Mhz.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
ah mmm so if i say do these setting it might have a better chance?

FSB: 225
Multi: 15
Drop the HT freq to 4x
and change my PCI-E from auto too 100mhz and i should be sweet? or atleast thats the way i should be heading?

Exactelactely but I would do as thlker said and try 220x15 first. I had better luck w/that setting using my X2 5400+BE. Of course I am a woos when it comes to overvolting. In any case you are getting the idea.

thlnker. I was under the impression that the mobo has a limit HT. Is that wrong of me to think this. in any case here is a very good article about this mobo I dug up, enjoy.

N2G


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
thlnker. I was under the impression that the mobo has a limit HT. Is that wrong of me to think this. in any case here is a very good article about this mobo I dug up, enjoy.

N2Gaming, thanks for catching that. I keep forgetting we aren't dealing with a AM2+/AM3 motherboard


----------



## hitoriko

at the moment my settings are:

230 x 14 Vcore @ (CPUZ shows 1.502) (1.472 in bios)
3220.1Mhz
HT Link: 1150.4Mhz
Ram 5-5-5-18-24
Idle - 30
Load - 36
ORTHOS - 41

another 4 hours hard at it and i've gained 2.2Mhz...woo







i had 3300 but wont pass orthos more than 14 seconds

maybe thats my limit? 3.22Ghz

PS. thanks for the rep - i'll be sending some your way


----------



## Gyro

hitoriko, what is your ram voltage set to?

Patients my good man,patients.
420mhz oc so far









edit:here is a snipit from the 3dguru review on the 7850,"the 7850BE shows some potential, we ended up at 3300 MHz, but did have to insert 1.5~1.55 volts into the CPU to keep it stable. At 3400 our Prime95 stress tests would fail after a while."

whole review:http://www.guru3d.com/article/amd-at...50-be-review/1

Gyro


----------



## BigBruiserAl

Read most of these pages but cant find any one using/trying a 550 BE. no one fancy it or will they not work or something?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigBruiserAl* 
Read most of these pages but cant find any one using/trying a 550 BE. no one fancy it or will they not work or something?

Nobody yet I don't think.
They have only just came out.
And some have upgraded earlier to x3's & x4's.
All the newer cpu's seem to work on it, I don't see why the 550 would not.

Gyro


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigBruiserAl* 
Read most of these pages but cant find any one using/trying a 550 BE. no one fancy it or will they not work or something?

Considering there are people in this thread that are running PII X4 940's I don't think A PII X2 550 will be a problem. And like Gyro said they are new and I belive everyone on here at least has a dual core already so why would we buy another.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
hitoriko, what is your ram voltage set to?

Patients my good man,patients.
420mhz oc so far









edit:here is a snipit from the 3dguru review on the 7850,"the 7850BE shows some potential, we ended up at 3300 MHz, but did have to insert 1.5~1.55 volts into the CPU to keep it stable. At 3400 our Prime95 stress tests would fail after a while."

whole review:http://www.guru3d.com/article/amd-at...50-be-review/1

Gyro

already read that review







thanks though

looks like the 7750BE is better for OC than the 7850BE - from all account people using the 7750's are getting better clocks

but i still think theres more in mine!







also my ram suports SLi should i enable or leave this disabled? and ungaged or ganged memory becuase im running 2 sticks of 1 gig would it make a difference at all pros/cons

anyone else with a 7850be using the M2N32 SLi please comment with your findings


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


already read that review







thanks though

looks like the 7750BE is better for OC than the 7850BE - from all account people using the 7750's are getting better clocks

but i still think theres more in mine!







also my ram suports SLi should i enable or leave this disabled? and ungaged or ganged memory becuase im running 2 sticks of 1 gig would it make a difference at all pros/cons

anyone else with a 7850be using the M2N32 SLi please comment with your findings


I know you want to leave sli memory disabled, there was an article about it causing instability and having a lot of issues. As far as ganged and unganged, here is a thread on it. The jist of it tho is 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *danewfie*


It is amd's version of Nvidia's Locked vs unlocked architecture.

basically allowing you to use your ram in dual channel vs single channel.

Ganged = dual channel mode for ram. All cores get access to 100% of the ram.

unganged = single channel. Each core gets access to a stick of ram.

In theory, the unganged mode is better as each core will get access to data quicker. In theory.

Some limitations apply... and i dont know muchelse.

Edit: sorry, it also alows you to control the clocks indipendantly from eachother.


Later it says that you do not have to have 1 stick for each core but that would be the best option for unganged mode.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Nobody yet I don't think.
All the newer cpu's seem to work on it, I don't see why the 550 would not.


My thoughts exactly Gyro. I mean technically the 550BE is a 920/940 but just with disabled cores.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


and ungaged or ganged memory becuase im running 2 sticks of 1 gig would it make a difference at all pros/cons


Hitoriko, I suggest trying both modes to see what goes best with your overclock. From what I read, unganged mode seems to provide the best results.

Good luck


----------



## BigBruiserAl

Thanks all going to sell my 6000+ brisbane and get a 550 and see what our beloved board can do with it


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigBruiserAl*


Thanks all going to sell my 6000+ brisbane and get a 550 and see what our beloved board can do with it










Be sure to report back.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I'm still looking for that Gparted ISO file that will alow you to copy/resize/add or delte partitions and do other stuff at the same time like surf the internet etc etc. I shall find it by the end of the night and link in on the OP page.


It only took me almost a whole day to find it but here is my original post for Parted Majic I will add this to the OP Tools section along w/another 32bit windows based partitioning tool that I found. Enjoy.


----------



## mulkman

Hi,

Is the 2207 bios any good on this board, does it have any bugs and is it stable


----------



## hitoriko

no probs found thus far - and i've been OC with it for about 4days

my cpu-z for those interested


----------



## mulkman

********************** BREAKING NEWS *****************************

Yes hopefully asus offically support the phenom II 940 on the M2N32-SLi Deluxe

You know something the M2N32-SLI Premium VISTA Edition offically supports the Phenom II 940
Look: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...roduct=1&os=25

The 'M2N32-SLi Deluxe' and 'M2N32-SLI Premium VISTA Edition' are technically identical running nforce 590 SLI chipsets

So Asus will have to release an update for other m2n32 series boards. Don't you think????


----------



## hitoriko

no they dont have to but here at least is a legit reason to do so - however they dont have offical approval for Phenom 2 so most likely no


----------



## mulkman

Hopefully they do.....

The asus m2n32-sli deluxe is still on sale on the internet so they should continue supporting this board.

Even if they just provide support upto phenom II 940 it will be fine

Ive emailed asus will let you know what they say!

Otherwise I will just stick in a 9850 with my current 1903 BIOS ???


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mulkman*


Hopefully they do.....

The asus m2n32-sli deluxe is still on sale on the internet so they should continue supporting this board.

Even if they just provide support upto phenom II 940 it will be fine

Ive emailed asus will let you know what they say!

Otherwise I will just stick in a 9850 with my current 1903 BIOS ???



they wont because they cant "offically support" the chip i think they have to buy the rights to say they support the chip - unoffically they might (ie have bios that accepts the chip and everything works fine) but you have to buy a licence (i believe)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I know I really wish they would put out a new bios for my board. I've had no updates for 2 years i think now. 2001 bios is nice but I would love official support for the newer chips.


----------



## hitoriko

wait and see i suppose


----------



## mulkman

Very Strange - Here an email I just received from them

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dear Valued Customer,

Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.

I have confirmed the problem with the relative department, nForce 590 SLI mcp can't support Phenom2 cpus, M2N32-SLI Premium VISTA Edition can't support either, we have rectify the website already, sorry for all the inconvenience.

Chelsea

ASUS Customer Service Center (Shanghai, China)

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ive now checked the CPU Support for the 'M2N32-SLI Premium VISTA Edition' and they have removed the support for the Phenom II 940, but allowed support for the Phenom II 920.

If they support AM2+ they should at least until its discontinued. Asus support RUBBISH lazy technical staff


----------



## mulkman

Say we all sign an online petition and send it to asus


----------



## DrSwizz

I do not believe that there are any technical issues that prevents Asus from supporting Phenom II CPUs on our boards; Asus simply wants us tto buy new hardware instead of having us holding on to our old motherboards longer.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrSwizz* 
I do not believe that there are any technical issues that prevents Asus from supporting Phenom II CPUs on our boards; Asus simply wants us tto buy new hardware instead of having us holding on to our old motherboards longer.

I think there may be a little bit more to the story then what ASUS wants from us. I mean they did not have to update the bios to support the new era cpu's in the first place. Of course our mobo will never be able to fully unlease the Ph II cpu's potential but as beggers we can not be to much of choosers. I mean after all we should just be happy that we don't have to upgrade our mobo's for a while. I am waiting for Nvidia to release a True SLI Ph II solution and I'll be all over it. I think intel or someone has a mobo that supports both Xfire & SLI on the same board. I wish I could remember where I read it but my and my memory. If I don't link it then it's gone forever just about. I purchased an Nvidia mobo w/a 780a chipset thinking I would be all good for the Ph II but even the mobo I purchased does not fully support Ph II's Arg







So once again I say we should just be happy that we can get away w/using the latest chips in these mobo's until we have a better Nvidia solution for our AMD CPU's







Just my









N2G


----------



## eclipseaudio4

@N2G the new X58 chipset found on most i7 MB's is what you are reffering to It can run both Xfire or Sli. Very cool IMHO but not worth having to a.jump over to intel b. buy a new MB, CPU, Ram, HSF which runs about 1K for i7.

As far as new MB's I am still waiting for PCI 3.0, and the new SATA before I buy. Plus as an added bouns by then I will need new DX11(or maybe 12) GPU, DDR5 ram, and a new super duper AMD X4 999BE @ 4GHz stock and the ability to do 5GHz on water and 8Ghz on LN2


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


@N2G the new X58 chipset found on most i7 MB's is what you are reffering to It can run both Xfire or Sli. Very cool IMHO but not worth having to a.jump over to intel b. buy a new MB, CPU, Ram, HSF which runs about 1K for i7.

As far as new MB's I am still waiting for PCI 3.0, and the new SATA before I buy. Plus as an added bouns by then I will need new DX11(or maybe 12) GPU, DDR5 ram, and a new super duper AMD X4 999BE @ 4GHz stock and the ability to do 5GHz on water and 8Ghz on LN2






































Yeah that EVGA X58 Classified Limited is a superb Mobo. If I had the money to throw away on over priced stuff.







I'd get it w/a new i7 940 or the latest extream version on the market w/the tripple data rate ram and be happy for about 3-5 more years Oh did I forget to mention I would get a couple of the ASUS Mars GPU's







Here's to wanting the best, wishing it would just show up on my front door step and not having to pay for it or return it.


----------



## Slink

I wish I could just tag a post as "I like this". ^_^ heh, whatev the case, i like your last post, n2g.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
I wish I could just tag a post as "I like this". ^_^ heh, whatev the case, i like your last post, n2g.

I gotta " Keep it Reel " cause I'm a BASS Fisher


----------



## mulkman

Just wondering if the Phenom II is stable on this board. Does it run well without any slowdowns or crashes

Has anyone ran a becnhmark test ayet on this board preferably 3dmark06 or vantage

Please POST results of CPU score


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mulkman*


Just wondering if the Phenom II is stable on this board. Does it run well without any slowdowns or crashes

Has anyone ran a becnhmark test ayet on this board preferably 3dmark06 or vantage

Please POST results of CPU score


For the most part the PhII 940 is stable. We have few minor issues with it that varies with different people. The newest bios will display the CPU name (before it was just unknown CPU). The only real issues i had is sometimes I would get a BSOD when I shutdown and it seem to have reduced when i dissabled the tcb fix (something like that) in the bios for Phenoms (because its fixed in Phenom IIs). So those BSOD are very rare now.

The other issue seems to be common with others is it might not want to post every once in a while and the simple cure is to just hit the reset button and if the board is in a bad mood, it might take 5 resets or a few more. Otherwise one really does it.

Also it maybe difficult to get the PhII to run right away. Usually if you have the newest bios and clear it before you install it, it would give you a better chance of posting for the first time.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mulkman*


Just wondering if the Phenom II is stable on this board. Does it run well without any slowdowns or crashes

Has anyone ran a becnhmark test ayet on this board preferably 3dmark06 or vantage

Please POST results of CPU score


Here is a link to a post in my project thread w/scores 3DMark06. My score improved by about 5.5k over my X2 5400+BE


----------



## mulkman

Ok

Maybe will wait a couple of more months see if asus release an update. If not will just install a X2 9850, which in theory should be enough until next year.

The extra 4MB cache is tempting???

if you do run some becnmarks post your results


----------



## RagingInferno

Here's my benchmark as well for the Phenom II










Also the current bios fixed my ram problem so its actually at 4 gigs now unlike whats in the benchmark


----------



## mulkman

Yeh pretty decent results on this board, look tomshardware reviewed the phenom II 940 these are the 3DMark Vantage CPU results he got:
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/phenom...w-31547-8.html

Not that far away from your 34331









I will possibly wait and see maybe in a few months make my decision. No reason for this board to blow up on phenom II 940 is there?

As this board supports 125Watt??


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mulkman* 
Yeh pretty decent results on this board, look tomshardware reviewed the phenom II 940 these are the 3DMark Vantage CPU results he got:
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/phenom...w-31547-8.html

Not that far away from your 34331









I will possibly wait and see maybe in a few months make my decision. No reason for this board to blow up on phenom II 940 is there?

As this board supports 125Watt??

I really hope it won't blow up on us









Our board does support 125W so we are fine. But we were saying that because we are right at 125W we don't really have any space for overclocking since we could go way beyond that. So at stock speeds we are good and I'm sure if we don't push it really hard for really long periods of time it should be fine. Most of us are happy for that fact that we don't have to buy new boards and we can keep a lot of our equipment. Even with 16x PCI-e slots we see like minimal bottle necks with our GPU and we can still SLI when it does bottleneck.

This board rocks!


----------



## mulkman

Wondering how far you actually pushed it on this board. As can see you currently running it at 3.5 GHZ










Yes indeed

What BIOS u using 2207

Many people having problems like they cannot reset cmos within BIOS it freezes at load default settings


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mulkman* 
Yes indeed

What BIOS u using 2207

Many people having problems like they cannot reset cmos within BIOS it freezes at load default settings

No I'm one behind the newest (2205 was it?). This one changes unknown CPU to Phenom II 940 and fixes my ram issue where i didn't get all 4gb. I haven't had time to test drive the newest bios unfortunately so I don't know too much about that one.


----------



## mulkman

From what I have heard think its a bad one


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mulkman* 
From what I have heard think its a bad one

Now might be the time to get your bios 2205 b4 they no longer have it on the ASUS web sight. They got rid of the 2101 bios shortly after the 2205 bios. I'm wondering if they will do the same for the 2205.


----------



## mulkman

Normally its still available on their FTP Servers, they just delete the link


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mulkman*


Wondering how far you actually pushed it on this board. As can see you currently running it at 3.5 GHZ










Yes indeed

What BIOS u using 2207

Many people having problems like they cannot reset cmos within BIOS it freezes at load default settings


3.5 GHz seems to be my limit. The nice thing is that its not that much higher than stock voltage. I think I am at 1.37V. At this point I can't get it higher by pumping the voltage. I can shove 1.45V and 3.6 still isn't stable. I am at the point where cooling is more important than voltage. Remember this chip loves being cold. If my chip is 1.37V and 3.6 GHz with a crappier heat sink it won't even post and if does, windows won't load. But with my current heat sink it will get into windows at 3.6 GHz stress it for 1 min and then it will die. So I still see progress for my chip if I decide to go more hardcore for cooling.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mulkman*


Just wondering if the Phenom II is stable on this board. Does it run well without any slowdowns or crashes

Has anyone ran a becnhmark test yet on this board preferably 3dmark06 or vantage

Please POST results of CPU score


I own a Phenom II X3 720. I ran this CPU @ 3200Mhz with 100% load for over a month on a M2N-SLI Deluxe; it was 100% stable. I now use the CPU in my gaming rig (has M2N32-SLI Deluxe mobo), I run it at 3500Mhz, also 100% stable. 
Occasionally it won't POST and I have to hit the reset switch and enter/exit the BIOS for it to post (seldom with the M2N-SLI: often with my M2N32-SLI), but I had the same issues when I used other CPUs so it isn't really an issue with the Phenom II.

3DMark06 score (19225 points):
http://img150.imageshack.us/content....3dm0619255.png

CPU overclocked to 4.2Ghz:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=536871


----------



## hitoriko

how are you only getting 11091 with a phenom im getting like 11118 on a dual core!


----------



## simfreak47

Hey guys I have a question. The CD that came with the M2N SLI Deluxe.. does anyone have one laying around that they wouldn't mind copying or ISOing for me? I like to have the driver CD's that have some of the "special features" of the mobo...I looked allover the net but couldn't find one.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Just tried flashing my bios to 2207 and yea, now when I start the computer NOTHING happens. The system turns on but the screen and my keyboard stay off. Help?

Edit: I think I fixed it, I used the jumper to reset the BIOS, still says I am on BIOS version 2207, Ill see how things go.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*


Just tried flashing my bios to 2207 and yea, now when I start the computer NOTHING happens. The system turns on but the screen and my keyboard stay off. Help?

Edit: I think I fixed it, I used the jumper to reset the BIOS, still says I am on BIOS version 2207, Ill see how things go.


Let us know if you can't get it. I'm just got back from an overnight fishing trip and am about to crash for the next several hours. I should be up in a few to shut down all my folders. I'll check back w/you then.


----------



## Gyro

My x3 720be should be here today or tomorrow







and I need to flash my bios from 1603 to 2207.I've never flashed a bios before so I'm a little nervous.

So I just want to make sure I get it right.

I will be doing this with my old cpu installed.

1.reboot/enter bios/reset to default/save&exit.

2. shut down/clear cmos/plug in usb thumb drive with unzipped bios

3.reboot/enter bios/start ez-flash 2/flash/remove usb drive.

4.upon reboot enter bios/reset to default/save&exit.

5.shut down/clear cmos.Is this step necessary?

6.reboot/reset to default/save&exit/(should I let it load windows here,before
doing #7?, just to make sure it will)

7.upon reboot enter bios/set bios to my liking/save&exit.

Add or delete steps where needed please, above or below.

And if all goes well,all I need to do to install 720 is

1.reboot/enter bios/reset to default/save&exit.

2.shut down/clear cmos/install 720/reboot.

3.upon reboot enter bios/reset to default/save&exit.

4.reboot to windows(just to make sure it will)

5.reboot/enter bios/set prefered settings/save&exit.

6.sit back and enjoy.

thanks

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
My x3 720be should be here today or tomorrow







and I need to flash my bios from 1603 to 2207.I've never flashed a bios before so I'm a little nervous.

So I just want to make sure I get it right.

I will be doing this with my old cpu installed.

1.reboot/enter bios/reset to default/save&exit.

2. shut down/clear cmos/plug in usb thumb drive with unzipped bios

3.reboot/enter bios/start ez-flash 2/flash/remove usb drive.

4.upon reboot enter bios/reset to default/save&exit.

5.shut down/clear cmos.Is this step necessary?

6.reboot/reset to default/save&exit/(should I let it load windows here,before
doing #7?, just to make sure it will)

7.upon reboot enter bios/set bios to my liking/save&exit.

Add or delete steps where needed please, above or below.

And if all goes well,all I need to do to install 720 is

1.reboot/enter bios/reset to default/save&exit.

2.shut down/clear cmos/install 720/reboot.

3.upon reboot enter bios/reset to default/save&exit.

4.reboot to windows(just to make sure it will)

5.reboot/enter bios/set prefered settings/save&exit.

6.sit back and enjoy.

thanks

Gyro

Sounds good but I would not worry about unpluging your thumb drive after the flash. I would wait to clear your cmos after you try to boot for the first time. then clear your cmos if you have problems. If you are able to get into the bios and make your adjustments after the flash then you are golden and might or should not need to clear cmos.

Good Luck and I'm off to catch some Zzz's


----------



## Gyro

Ok thanks N2Gaming.

Gyro


----------



## mulkman

Bet you guys have notcied the 2207 BIOS has gone back to beta on ASUS Website. Over the last couple of days have contacted asus regarding the major problem with the 2207 BIOS.

Users are unable to clear CMOS within BIOS i.e load default settings it crashes

Now asus have labelled the 2207 BIOS beta again, hopefully they are wroking on something


----------



## Gyro

mulkman, As far as I know it has only been beta.

It has only been out a little over a month.

I think I might just flash to 2205 till 2207 is certified.

T-storms coming so I will wait until tomorrow to flash.

Gyro


----------



## mulkman

If I was you Gyro I woudl stick with 2205, don't go anywhere near 2207 many people reporting problems.

Like trouble resetting the CMOS within the BIOS it crashes.


----------



## ninjjah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


I own a Phenom II X3 720. I ran this CPU @ 3200Mhz with 100% load for over a month on a M2N-SLI Deluxe; it was 100% stable. I now use the CPU in my gaming rig (has M2N32-SLI Deluxe mobo), I run it at 3500Mhz, also 100% stable. 
Occasionally it won't POST and I have to hit the reset switch and enter/exit the BIOS for it to post (seldom with the M2N-SLI: often with my M2N32-SLI), but I had the same issues when I used other CPUs so it isn't really an issue with the Phenom II.


I have the same issue on my M2N32 Sli Deluxe and Phenom II 720, at 3400Mhz it boot normaly, but at 3500Mhz and ahead IÂ´m need to reboot and enter on setup. ItÂ´s normal on this case?

Including I would like to know if someone has an stable overclock bigger tah 3600mhz with an phenom II and this board.

Sorry if my english is not very good, IÂ´m from Brazil, please be patient and correct me if I wrote something wrong.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninjjah*


I have the same issue on my M2N32 Sli Deluxe and Phenom II 720, at 3400Mhz it boot normaly, but at 3500Mhz and ahead IÂ´m need to reboot and enter on setup. ItÂ´s normal on this case?

Including I would like to know if someone has an stable overclock bigger tah 3600mhz with an phenom II and this board.

Sorry if my english is not very good, IÂ´m from Brazil, please be patient and correct me if I wrote something wrong.


I think the issue is that the board just cant muscle enough power for any higher OC. A 720 @ stock is a 95w TDP but @ 3.6 and 1.2vcore has a 122W TDP. Most likely you are running a higher vcore than 1.2vcore for 3.5. That is one of the reasons I have not yet upgraded.


----------



## ninjjah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I think the issue is that the board just cant muscle enough power for any higher OC. A 720 @ stock is a 95w TDP but @ 3.6 and 1.2vcore has a 122W TDP. Most likely you are running a higher vcore than 1.2vcore for 3.5. That is one of the reasons I have not yet upgraded.

At 3500Mhz IÂ´m running 1,43v. I managed to run the Prime at 3600Mhz and 1.5v, but gives error after some minutes in Gta4. Above it can not stabilize at all. It seems even a failure for lack of strength in the Motherboard.

Enjoying the topic, anyone here ever been able to stabilize the HTT over 270mhz?

Edit:
I do not regret to have done the upgrade to the Phenom II, at 3500Mhz he has a fantastic performance and presents no problem and apart from everything I have a great economy in not having to replace the motherboard.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninjjah*


At 3500Mhz IÂ´m running 1,43v. I managed to run the Prime at 3600Mhz and 1.5v, but gives error after some minutes in Gta4. Above it can not stabilize at all. It seems even a failure for lack of strength in the Motherboard.


Ninjjah, I'm not to sure if that high of Vcore is required for a 3.5Ghz overclock. Mind including some CPU-Z screen shots of your OC?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninjjah*


Enjoying the topic, anyone here ever been able to stabilize the HTT over 270mhz?


That depends on the motherboard I believe. Some boards have a lower HTT threshold.

Good luck


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simfreak47*


Hey guys I have a question. The CD that came with the M2N SLI Deluxe.. does anyone have one laying around that they wouldn't mind copying or ISOing for me? I like to have the driver CD's that have some of the "special features" of the mobo...I looked allover the net but couldn't find one.


Simfreak47, was it perhaps some of the Utilities you were looking for? Those can be directly downloaded from Asus: http://support.asus.com/download/dow...N-SLI%20Deluxe. Look at the section called, "Utilities". There should be 17 results.

Hope that helps


----------



## ninjjah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Ninjjah, I'm not to sure if that high of Vcore is required for a 3.5Ghz overclock. Mind including some CPU-Z screen shots of your OC?

That depends on the motherboard I believe. Some boards have a lower HTT threshold.

Good luck


At 3500 I believe that to get a little down the vcore, I will test this configuration and post here.

About the HTT my question is on the board M2N32 SLI Deluxe,or it varies even within the same model of MB?


----------



## ninjjah

I take a screenshot off the actual configuration, I donÂ´t have time now to test other voltage on vcore, maybe at night. Well:










Someone to leave the NB above 2000mhz on this motherboard?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ninjjah* 
At 3500 I believe that to get a little down the vcore, I will test this configuration and post here.

About the HTT my question is on the board M2N32 SLI Deluxe,or it varies even within the same model of MB?

I believe that the "HTT limit" you are experiencing is actually limitations of the Phenom II NB. I tested my Phenom II 720 on a M3A32-MVP board (has 790FX chipset) where I could overvolt the NB. On that board I could clock the HTT higher than on my M2N32-SLI boards.
And I do know that the M2N32-SLI is capable of relatively high HT frequency (previously I ran a LE-1600 CPU with the HT 320 * 5 = 1600Mhz).


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Simfreak47, was it perhaps some of the Utilities you were looking for? Those can be directly downloaded from Asus: http://support.asus.com/download/dow...N-SLI%20Deluxe. Look at the section called, "Utilities". There should be 17 results.

Hope that helps









Ahh it does! Thanks, I didn't even think of doing that


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ninjjah* 
At 3500Mhz IÂ´m running 1,43v. I managed to run the Prime at 3600Mhz and 1.5v, but gives error after some minutes in Gta4. Above it can not stabilize at all. It seems even a failure for lack of strength in the Motherboard.

Enjoying the topic, anyone here ever been able to stabilize the HTT over 270mhz?

Edit:
I do not regret to have done the upgrade to the Phenom II, at 3500Mhz he has a fantastic performance and presents no problem and apart from everything I have a great economy in not having to replace the motherboard.

Well @ your current the 720 is 178W TDP so thats a litle over the 125W max the board is supposed to support.

Personally I cant get above 260HTT But that is with stock volts to the NB. BTW mine is a M2N32 Workstation Pro







8Phase power


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


I own a Phenom II X3 720. I ran this CPU @ 3200Mhz with 100% load for over a month on a M2N-SLI Deluxe; it was 100% stable. I now use the CPU in my gaming rig (has M2N32-SLI Deluxe mobo), I run it at 3500Mhz, also 100% stable. 
Occasionally it won't POST and I have to hit the reset switch and enter/exit the BIOS for it to post (seldom with the M2N-SLI: often with my M2N32-SLI), but I had the same issues when I used other CPUs so it isn't really an issue with the Phenom II.

3DMark06 score (19225 points):
http://img150.imageshack.us/content....3dm0619255.png

CPU overclocked to 4.2Ghz:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=536871


Those are some good Overclocks. GJ.

I trying to understand what you are saying. You say seldomly have to reset and go into the bios w your m2n sli but more often w/your m2n32 sli no matter what cpu you are using and this would be on the 2205 bios?

Thanks,

N2G


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


I believe that the "HTT limit" you are experiencing is actually limitations of the Phenom II NB.


DrSwizz, the HTT (reference clock speed) is a limitation set by the Ph II NB Frequency? Aren't the two completely separate from each other? The reference clock speed is on the board as oppose to the NB Frequency which is on the processor. From my understanding the high HTT speeds have always been a motherboard limitation (ie. 300mhz ect).

Good luck


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Those are some good Overclocks. GJ.

I trying to understand what you are saying. You say seldomly have to reset and go into the bios w your m2n sli but more often w/your m2n32 sli no matter what cpu you are using and this would be on the 2205 bios?

Thanks,

N2G


Thank you.
This "cold boot issue" occurred occasionally when I used my Phenom II with my M2N-SLI. For some strange reason the issue vanished completely when I added two more harddrives to the system. 
The "cold boot issue" happens almost every time I boot my M2N32-SLI (version 1.04G), but only when it is overclocked. It doesn't seem to depend on what kind of CPU or BIOS version I am using.
One more thing: I have one more M2N32-SLI board, version 1.03G. It is not capable of such high HT frequencies, but doesn't suffer so much from these cold boot issues either.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


DrSwizz, the HTT (reference clock speed) is a limitation set by the Ph II NB Frequency? Aren't the two completely separate from each other? The reference clock speed is on the board as oppose to the NB Frequency which is on the processor. From my understanding the high HTT speeds have always been a motherboard limitation (ie. 300mhz ect).

Good luck


Yes they are separate on real AM2+/AM3 boards, but on our boards the HTT affects the NB frequency too.
I found that with low multipliers I reached the limit for the NB on my CPU (it is around 2150-2200MHz for me) before I reached the limits of the CPU cores, memory frequency, motherboard HTT limit etc.


----------



## ninjjah

Well, after reading here that could raise the most HTT decided to do more tests and discovered that what was over my limit was the configuration of the memories, downloaded them to 533. Take a look at the results:


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


Thank you.
This "cold boot issue" occurred occasionally when I used my Phenom II with my M2N-SLI. For some strange reason the issue vanished completely when I added two more harddrives to the system. 
The "cold boot issue" happens almost every time I boot my M2N32-SLI (version 1.04G), but only when it is overclocked. It doesn't seem to depend on what kind of CPU or BIOS version I am using.
One more thing: I have one more M2N32-SLI board, version 1.03G. It is not capable of such high HT frequencies, but doesn't suffer so much from these cold boot issues either.


Your welcome and that is very interesting. You got me interested in looking at my mobo's to see what ver. mobo's I actually have. Now that you say you only have the cold boot issue more often w/overclocked settings makes a little more sense. If you decrease your overclock by just a little does it change this problem or does this problem only get better if you run your system at factory defaults.?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninjjah*


Well, after reading here that could raise the most HTT decided to do more tests and discovered that what was over my limit was the configuration of the memories, downloaded them to 533. Take a look at the results:


NICE







:
Your a lucky guy most I could get HTT was 260. did you have to change any voltages other than the vcore???


----------



## Gyro

ninjjah, that is some sweet numbers you have on the bus speed and ht link:cool
Thanks for sharing.

This board is awsome!

good job

Gyro


----------



## ninjjah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


ninjjah, that is some sweet numbers you have on the bus speed and ht link:cool
Thanks for sharing.

This board is awsome!

good job

Gyro


Thanks, I will try another configurations today, when I have some news I post here again.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninjjah*


Well, after reading here that could raise the most HTT decided to do more tests and discovered that what was over my limit was the configuration of the memories, downloaded them to 533. Take a look at the results:











Wow! 3600Mhz and NB at 2400Mhz, that is really good! Also HT at 1500Mhz is not bad either.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys. I just won a 3DMark Vantage Key from PNY. I was wondering if there are any major differences in the 3DMark06 & 3DMark Vantage or if one is just more updated then the other?

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Phsyx is the biggest difference and I have not been able to get vantage to work for crap.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Phsyx is the biggest difference and I have not been able to get vantage to work for crap.


OK thanks. So basically the Vantage is suppose to take advantage of Physics where the 06 flavor is not or is it the other way around?

I'm wondering if you have dx10 because I was reading the introduction on the opening page of the download for Vantage and it says designed for direct x 10. I don't know what model video cards started supporting direct x 10 but that may be part of the problem w/you not being able to get it to work. Maybe you could look into to this a little more.

Good Luck,

N2G

EDIT: I just read this thread and it talks about the differences between directx 9 and directx 10. It looks as if your OS it the main problem. Being XP don't support DirectX 10. That sucks for the both of us.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Your welcome and that is very interesting. You got me interested in looking at my mobo's to see what ver. mobo's I actually have. Now that you say you only have the cold boot issue more often w/overclocked settings makes a little more sense. If you decrease your overclock by just a little does it change this problem or does this problem only get better if you run your system at factory defaults.?


I seems to depend on if the machine is warm (if I turn it off and then turn it off a few minutes later it will boot without problems) and the overclocking. I have decreased the HT 10MHz now and turned off the machine. I will try to boot it some time later today and report if it is booting correctly or not.


----------



## Gyro

N2Gaming, "3DMark Vantage requires Windows Vista and DirectX10 Compliant graphics card, and does not work in any other operating systems or with sub-DX10 graphics cards."
quoted from here;http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks...tage/download/

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks. Well that's typical. I get something for free but it turn out that it will not be free after all. I mean I have to update my OS to use it. Well I guess I could start uding Win 7 RC but I'm not interested in buying another OS when I have 3 that work just fine for me now. I'm starting to see the market trend more and more each day. I'm sure if M$ wanted to support DirectX 10 on window XP they could but there is no money involved in giving a free update for XP. Hmm The whole picture is being painted a little better now and I'm understanding why so many people don't like M$ practices.

Edit:

  
 I just found this podcast from Nvidia  <!-- AME - MP3 Files --> http://www.MYsPLAYER.com/small.swf?audio1=http://http.download.nvidia.com/podcasts/pr/041707_8500_8600.mp3&end=1&autoplay=OFF&shuffle=OFF&color=000000&textcolor=FFFFFF
 . It talks about the DirectX 10 supported Video cards.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


Yes they are separate on real AM2+/AM3 boards, *but on our boards the HTT affects the NB frequency too*.


DrSwizz, thanks for the clarification. When you say, "your boards" are you referring to the M2N series?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninjjah*


Well, after reading here that could raise the most HTT decided to do more tests and discovered that what was over my limit was the configuration of the memories, downloaded them to 533. Take a look at the results:


Ninjjah, impressive overclock. Very nicely done! I like the 300HTT







+1


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


DrSwizz, thanks for the clarification. When you say, "your boards" are you referring to the M2N series?


Yes, I meant the M2N*-boards.

N2Gaming> I tried to boot my gaming rig again now, but it failed in the usual manner (I guess 10MHz HT downclock wasn't enough).


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


N2Gaming> I tried to boot my gaming rig again now, but it failed in the usual manner (I guess 10MHz HT downclock wasn't enough).


 Well at least we know 10MHz is not the problem.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Let us know if you can't get it. I'm just got back from an overnight fishing trip and am about to crash for the next several hours. I should be up in a few to shut down all my folders. I'll check back w/you then.


its the exact thing that happened to me - i cleared the CMOS and rebooted and perfect no problems

i'll almost 100% say that you'll fix it by doing this


----------



## Gyro

Another 720 up and running,bios 2205
















The cpu temp seems out of wack with the cores.
Still at stock for now,but not for long








pics below
edit;added hwm pic
Gyro


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Another 720 up and running,bios 2205
















The cpu temp seems out of wack with the cores.
Still at stock for now,but not for long








pics below

Gyro

Do you maybe have a stuck sensor or three?


----------



## hitoriko

do you think my OC would incrase if i back dated my bios to 2205? im using the 2207 beta now


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


do you think my OC would incrase if i back dated my bios to 2205? im using the 2207 beta now


 It's hard to say but any thing is possible. We are all starting over w/these new Ph II cpu's in this board so trial and error will be your best asset when it comes to questions like that. Some times it will make a difference and other times it will not. I personally have not used your cpu in this board or the 2207 bios so I don't have any comparisons that I can refer to for you. Maybe some one else here has tried the 2207 and 2205 bios w/your cpu and could share their experience w/us.

I'd like to see all the settings that ninjjah used to get that NB to 2400


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


It's hard to say but any thing is possible. We are all starting over w/these new Ph II cpu's in this board so trial and error will be your best asset when it comes to questions like that. Some times it will make a difference and other times it will not. I personally have not used your cpu in this board or the 2207 bios so I don't have any comparisons that I can refer to for you. Maybe some one else here has tried the 2207 and 2205 bios w/your cpu and could share their experience w/us.

I'd like to see all the settings that ninjjah used to get that NB to 2400











yeah i would love it aswell - it seems noone has done what i've done they ahve all jumped on the Ph 2 bandwagon


----------



## Denhamspike

Cool club!

I have a M2N SLI Deluxe and have a question, is there a vdroop mod for the board? I get real bad vdroop, I set my vcore in bios to 1.325v and in windows at idle its 1.232v!


----------



## N2Gaming

Do you have cool N quiet enabled? If so that might explain it. Nomally these boards overvolt by a little.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Yeah they usually overvolt but not very much like .05v


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Denhamspike*


Cool club!

I have a M2N SLI Deluxe and have a question, is there a vdroop mod for the board? I get real bad vdroop, I set my vcore in bios to 1.325v and in windows at idle its 1.232v!










You're not alone my friend. My board also has some wicked vdroop. (3.1GHz on 1.2 volt









However, I got a few questions for ya:

1. How do I work the Asus MyLogo thing? Googling and Asus's website haven't turned anything good up yet. And I am sure my board's compatible with it.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey Simfreak47 That would be a function in your bios. I have never tried to put up my own boot logo but I think it works as follows. You would have to create your own image file and save it in a format that your bios can read then save the image file on a floppy or a usb thumb drive and then go into bios and load the file in the bios then enable the logo at boot up.

Hope that helps,

N2G


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey Simfreak47 That would be a function in your bios. I have never tried to put up my own boot logo but I think it works as follows. You would have to create your own image file and save it in a format that your bios can read then save the image file on a floppy or a usb thumb drive and then go into bios and load the file in the bios then enable the logo at boot up.

Hope that helps,

N2G


Ahh so I use the EZ flash utility?


----------



## N2Gaming

I don't think so. I could go log into my bios and get back to you.


----------



## simfreak47

Alright, I was looking around and couldn't find anything


----------



## N2Gaming

Actually you were correct. My user manual talks about using the Award bios Flash Utility w/the ASUS MyLogo3 to flash the bios w/the new image that you choose.

The instructions mention the file size can be one of either a .GIF or .BMP smaller then 150k file size.

Use the Award bios flash utility from w/in windows to save your current bios file. and go from there. Do you have the user manual. I can tell you on my user manual the instructions are on pages 5-8 & 4-1 of the English Ver. E2697 user manual.

Good Luck,

N2G

P.S.

I'm don't know if I can use the MyLogo3 and windows based flash tool because I'm running a 64 bit xp. I will put my mobo cd in and see if I can get the bios and MyLogo3 apps going in windows.

OK I got it now.

here are the steps.

Save your image file as .BMP or .GIF os less then 150k file silze in a location that MyLogo stores the images. You can figure this out by following steps 3 listed below.







or you could creat your own folder that you will be able to find w/ease.
Use your bios update utility in windows to save your current bios file. Make sure you save it as your current bios number followed by .BIN example my bios is ver. 2001 so I saved the file as 2001.BIN
open up MyLogo application and select the bios file that you just saved and select it and click next.
select the image file that you just saved in step 1 listed above.







and click next.
Next select the image size for your screen res. 640 x480 etc etc. and click next.
It will tell you that it's gonna save the new bios file as a (for me it was 2001.BAK ) in the same folder as the original saved bios file.
Awe heck just read the user manual. I think I'm telling you how to do it the wrong way any how but the steps taken are pretty close as I described. You should be able to do it all from w/in the Asus Bios update utility.


----------



## hitoriko

should make up a M32Club logo with the overclocking.net listed aswell
that way we all can leave it on our oards and if we sell the new owners woud ahve a place to go for info


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
should make up a M32Club logo with the overclocking.net listed aswell
that way we all can leave it on our oards and if we sell the new owners woud ahve a place to go for info









Now that is team spirit that I like to see and a very good Idea. I just knew eventually some members would start coming up w/good idea's for this club and that right there is a very good idea. Now do we have any volunteers to do the graphics. Oh yeah before we get ahead of our selfs we must first pass the idea to one of the OCN moderators to make sure it is ok and that it would not be against TOS.


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Actually you were correct. My user manual talks about using the Award bios Flash Utility w/the ASUS MyLogo3 to flash the bios w/the new image that you choose.

The instructions mention the file size can be one of either a .GIF or .BMP smaller then 150k file size.

Use the Award bios flash utility from w/in windows to save your current bios file. and go from there. Do you have the user manual. I can tell you on my user manual the instructions are on pages 5-8 & 4-1 of the English Ver. E2697 user manual.

Good Luck,

N2G

P.S.

I'm don't know if I can use the MyLogo3 and windows based flash tool because I'm running a 64 bit xp. I will put my mobo cd in and see if I can get the bios and MyLogo3 apps going in windows.

OK I got it now.

here are the steps.

Save your image file as .BMP or .GIF os less then 150k file silze in a location that MyLogo stores the images. You can figure this out by following steps 3 listed below.







or you could creat your own folder that you will be able to find w/ease.
Use your bios update utility in windows to save your current bios file. Make sure you save it as your current bios number followed by .BIN example my bios is ver. 2001 so I saved the file as 2001.BIN
open up MyLogo application and select the bios file that you just saved and select it and click next.
select the image file that you just saved in step 1 listed above.







and click next.
Next select the image size for your screen res. 640 x480 etc etc. and click next.
It will tell you that it's gonna save the new bios file as a (for me it was 2001.BAK ) in the same folder as the original saved bios file.
Awe heck just read the user manual. I think I'm telling you how to do it the wrong way any how but the steps taken are pretty close as I described. You should be able to do it all from w/in the Asus Bios update utility.


Wow thank you so much! I will give this a whirl in a little bit. btw, I don't have a paper manual







but I can always download the pdf off Asus's site

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


should make up a M32Club logo with the overclocking.net listed aswell
that way we all can leave it on our oards and if we sell the new owners woud ahve a place to go for info










Sweet idea! Maybe I'll hold off until we can get some graphics







I can contribute a few if ...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Now that is team spirit that I like to see and a very good Idea. I just knew eventually some members would start coming up w/good idea's for this club and that right there is a very good idea. Now do we have any volunteers to do the graphics. Oh yeah before we get ahead of our selfs we must first pass the idea to one of the OCN moderators to make sure it is ok and that it would not be against TOS.


... The mods OK this! That would be cool.


----------



## hitoriko

yeah i hope they give the ok!


----------



## Fossil

Lucky me there is a thread all about the mobo I own... can you guys check out my thread and see if you can't help me figure the prob out. I can't get CMOS to boot and I've exhausted all options I'm aware of. :\\

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ling-boot.html

EDIT: Thanks for the help N2.


----------



## XDRM

Just saw the club count me in i have a m2n32sli-wifi-deluxe board







fore one year now!!!i just love that board....!


----------



## Fossil

Welcome to the club of the most versatile mobo around.









I'm curious... those of you that OC from the fsb and tweak the RAM clocks, when do you up the voltage, if needed? When I used my G.Skill in dual-channel I manually set it to 1.8v, which is what is recommended for dual-channel/ganged. The sticker on the RAM says 1.8-2.0v. But do you ever push it more when the RAM is overclocked? I wonder if not doing that is what possibly killed my one ram stick.

I had the fsb bumped up to 220 which put the RAM at 440mhz. So there was a 40mhz clock increase, but I had always left the voltage at 1.8v and only messed with the other cpu/voltage settings in BIOS when overclocking.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
Welcome to the club of the most versatile mobo around.









I had the fsb bumped up to 220 which put the RAM at 440mhz. So there was a 40mhz clock increase, but I had always left the voltage at 1.8v and only messed with the other cpu/voltage settings in BIOS when overclocking.

That's possible but more likely that you just had a bad stick.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


I'm curious... those of you that OC from the fsb and tweak the RAM clocks, when do you up the voltage, if needed? When I used my G.Skill in dual-channel I manually set it to 1.8v, which is what is recommended for dual-channel/ganged. The sticker on the RAM says 1.8-2.0v. But do you ever push it more when the RAM is overclocked? I wonder if not doing that is what possibly killed my one ram stick.


Fossil, I typically only increase the vdimm when I'm finding the limits of my memory. If I run into instability then I'll give it a bump in voltage. It's quite possible the voltage increase damaged your memory. You also risk damaging the memory if it's not properly cooled and if it doesn't have any heat spreaders.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XDRM*


Just saw the club count me in i have a m2n32sli-wifi-deluxe board







fore one year now!!!i just love that board....!


Glad you found us. Welcome the M2N club.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Fossil, I typically only increase the vdimm when I'm finding the limits of my memory. If I run into instability then I'll give it a bump in voltage. It's quite possible the voltage increase damaged your memory. You also risk damaging the memory if it's not properly cooled and if it doesn't have any heat spreaders.

Good luck

Well it says 1.8v is the correct voltage for dual-channel mode and I always had it there. And honestly the RAM only ever felt warm upon touching it. So I unno.

Ironically enough my PC seems more responsive without the other module in, lol.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


Well it says 1.8v is the correct voltage for dual-channel mode and I always had it there. And honestly the RAM only ever felt warm upon touching it. So I unno.

Ironically enough my PC seems more responsive without the other module in, lol.


prolly lesss strain on teh ram controller


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
prolly lesss strain on teh ram controller

that's correct.
@Fossil I would prob pick up at least a 2gb stick or two tho depending on what you use the comp for.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
that's correct.
@Fossil I would prob pick up at least a 2gb stick or two tho depending on what you use the comp for.

Well I only used 2x1gb because I have 32bit. Once w7 comes out I planned on going 2x2gb.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


Well I only used 2x1gb because I have 32bit. Once w7 comes out I planned on going 2x2gb.


Hiya guys.

Fossil, I bought a 2x2 set of Muskin's last month while I still have xp32 installed, I only got to use 3.2gigs but now that I have xp pro64 it is much different. In total use right now is two vmware smp clients using 600K each, Firefox at 300K, then two gpu fah clients taking up another 130K I still have over 1100Megs left of ram. That ain't all bad considering that the same work load when all I had before was a set of 2x1 Corsair's and my leftover was around 150Megs or ram. That was not good and was the main reason for me getting the new ram. So even with a 32 OS the extra ram will help you out


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Hiya guys.

Fossil, I bought a 2x2 set of Muskin's last month while I still have xp32 installed, I only got to use 3.2gigs but now that I have xp pro64 it is much different. In total use right now is two vmware smp clients using 600K each, Firefox at 300K, then two gpu fah clients taking up another 130K I still have over 1100Megs left of ram. That ain't all bad considering that the same work load when all I had before was a set of 2x1 Corsair's and my leftover was around 150Megs or ram. That was not good and was the main reason for me getting the new ram. So even with a 32 OS the extra ram will help you out


Yeah I know I'll be able to use most of it but I just figured it would be a waste to pay for the extra(at the time) since I didn't have 64 bit. Now 4gb cost as much as I paid for this RAM. So maybe if I'm lucky G.Skill will send me upgrades! But I doubt it since this ram is still sold on Newegg.

I'm assuming I'll have to send back both the sticks even though one is defective. I have 2x512mb sticks of ddr2 533 that I really don't want to use for the time being. :\\


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
Yeah I know I'll be able to use most of it but I just figured it would be a waste to pay for the extra(at the time) since I didn't have 64 bit. Now 4gb cost as much as I paid for this RAM. So maybe if I'm lucky G.Skill will send me upgrades! But I doubt it since this ram is still sold on Newegg.

I'm assuming I'll have to send back both the sticks even though one is defective. I have 2x512mb sticks of ddr2 533 that I really don't want to use for the time being. :\\

Fossil, You might be able to OC those 2x512 pretty nicely. smaller ram size = less strain on the ram controller built into the cpu thus = better Overclockability. FTW. Just use looser ram timings like what you would use for your DDR800 kit.

Your defective ram that you have now. If you bought it in a kit then they are prolly a paired kit w/serial numbers that go together. You will be able to tell if it's a matched & paired kit if you have serial numbers on each stick that are identical or off by one hexadecimal number. i.e. 1423 & 1424 would make a mathch set. So most likely you will have to return the whole kit. If your going for an upgrade get a DDR1066 kit w/the tightest timings you can find. This will allow you to overclock your ram from a DDR800 setting in your bios w/out having to over volt your ram. This would = less stain on the ram while keeping them cool. You will mostlikely be able to overclock your cpu close to DDR1066 w/o stressing your mobo too much. So in essence if your going to be getting a upgrade kit to 2x2G then do your self a favor and upgrade to DDR1066. Trust me, You'll be glad you did. Oh yeah in case your wondering and before you ask will the ram run in these boards. As long as your mobo will support you cpu and the bios will give you the option to run the ram at DDR1066 then you could even run the DDR1066 ram at that spd or you could OC it from a DDR800 while overclocking your cpu. Either way you would have the choice w/DDR1066. Of course some DDR800 ram will run at DDR1066 spds & timings but you have to be very patient and play w/your timings & voltages to find the happy medium that those ram modules will successfully utilize a DDR1066 spd.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## Fossil

I'm just gonna go with whatever they send me back. I assume replacement which I am fine with. Just going through this day with 1gb of RAM is killing me. Gaming is impossible to multi-task with now.









But I just got an email with my RMA number on it so I'm going to ship it out tomorrow. They say 3-4 day processing.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
Well I only used 2x1gb because I have 32bit. Once w7 comes out I planned on going 2x2gb.

Fossil, you'll still be limited to 3.25 - 3.5GB's of memory in Windows 7 so just FYI. If this was already sort of mentioned in your previous post then I apologize.

Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

not if he gets the 64bit version.


----------



## N2Gaming

That is only true providing he buys x86 Win 7 and not X64 bit Win 7.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
not if he gets the 64bit version.

Eclipseaudio4, yep that is correct









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
Well it says 1.8v is the correct voltage for dual-channel mode and I always had it there. And honestly the RAM only ever felt warm upon touching it. So I unno.

Fossil, 1.8 volts is the JEDEC standard for DDR2. It really depends on the model of the memory and what the manufacturer specified. What model G.Skill set were you running? If you have the 2GBHK kit then that is 2.0-2.1 volts which might of made 1.8 volts not enough.

Sorry, I forgot to respond to your post earlier


----------



## zx6r1033

Hey, this looks like the perfect place to ask a couple of questions.

I'll start with a couple of quick ones.

1) I have an M2N-SLI, and I am currently running V0903 Bios. I have no option for going above 1.300v on my CPU voltage. What is everyone else doing to fix this?

2) I keep hearing talk of an "unofficial" cpu support list, but I can't seem to figure out where it is. Anyhow, I am looking at the PII AM3 720BE and AM2+ 940BE are either/both of these cpus supported by the board?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

1. I'm not sure different board
2. Yes both of those will work. You can even run a X4 955 I believe but I knwo the 940 will work as well as the 720.


----------



## XDRM

Fossil I only increased my vdimm just because after ocing my ram i was stable 3h orthos run but my pc was a bit laggy so u pumped my vdimm about 0.025 up just to give my ram a bit more fuel to run smoothly and this solved the laging i had.And be sure before ocing you have suficient cooling on your sticks...







!!!!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zx6r1033* 
1) I have an M2N-SLI, and I am currently running V0903 Bios. I have no option for going above 1.300v on my CPU voltage. What is everyone else doing to fix this?

Zx6r1033, according to the Asus website 0903 is a beta bios. Perhaps that is your problem. Have you tried the latest (none beta) 1701 version to see if that fixes your problem?

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

thlnk3r. I'm not 100% sure on this one but perhaps you are lookin at the M2N SLI Deluxe version and not the standard M2N SLI version I don't see a 1701 bios available for the M2N SLI version mobo. I thought we had a scratches head smiley, oh well I guess this one will have to do.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zx6r1033* 
Hey, this looks like the perfect place to ask a couple of questions.

I'll start with a couple of quick ones.

1) I have an M2N-SLI, and I am currently running V0903 Bios. I have no option for going above 1.300v on my CPU voltage. What is everyone else doing to fix this?

2) I keep hearing talk of an "unofficial" cpu support list, but I can't seem to figure out where it is. Anyhow, I am looking at the PII AM3 720BE and AM2+ 940BE are either/both of these cpus supported by the board?

A quick look on Asus Forums turned up this.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


thlnk3r. I'm not 100% sure on this one but perhaps you are lookin at the M2N SLI Deluxe version and not the standard M2N SLI version I don't see a 1701 bios available for the M2N SLI version mobo. I thought we had a scratches head smiley, oh well I guess this one will have to do.










N2Gaming, ahhh you are correct. Sorry about that


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, ahhh you are correct. Sorry about that










NP I have links close to the top of the OP of this club thread under the ASUS section for bios and FAQ on the M2N SLI, M2N SLI Deluxe & M2N32 SLI Deluxe Wifi. It makes it very easy to look up info at the click of a button.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


NP I have links close to the top of the OP of this club thread under the ASUS section for bios and FAQ on the M2N SLI, M2N SLI Deluxe & M2N32 SLI Deluxe Wifi. It makes it very easy to look up info at the click of a button.










N2Gaming, figures....I shouldn't put all my trust into google. I'll make sure to view the OP page first









Thank you for the info


----------



## zx6r1033

Very cool... thank you guys! Now I just have to figure out why I have no option of anything higher than 1.3v.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Fossil, 1.8 volts is the JEDEC standard for DDR2. It really depends on the model of the memory and what the manufacturer specified. What model G.Skill set were you running? If you have the 2GBHK kit then that is 2.0-2.1 volts which might of made 1.8 volts not enough.

Sorry, I forgot to respond to your post earlier










http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231098

That is what I had. I left the timings at 5-5-5-15 and the voltage at 1.8v.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XDRM*


Fossil I only increased my vdimm just because after ocing my ram i was stable 3h orthos run but my pc was a bit laggy so u pumped my vdimm about 0.025 up just to give my ram a bit more fuel to run smoothly and this solved the laging i had.And be sure before ocing you have suficient cooling on your sticks...







!!!!


I didn't feel they needed a bump in voltage even though they tended to lag sometimes. So a minor bump might've helped. And besides the metal heatspreaders they have on them I've only got my 120mm in the front grill blowing air towards them and the Xiggy. So air does move around.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zx6r1033*


Very cool... thank you guys! Now I just have to figure out why I have no option of anything higher than 1.3v.










The non-deluxe version was limited and does not have most of the advanced BIOS settings or higher voltage choices. I built my friend's pc with that board as well and noticed the differences of it and mine.

EDIT: Well guys my RMA was accepted and I sent the RAM out yesterday. I feel so lost with only 1gb it is rediculous.









But hey I don't have any more double booting which is a god send. Amazing that ram module was the cause for all of that.


----------



## zx6r1033

is there any sort of workaround with this... custom bios maybe? or is it a hardware problem?

I did some digging, but I didn't turn up any custom bios for the sli... only the Deluxe.







Maybe I'll just be buying a new motherboard first, ehh?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zx6r1033*


is there any sort of workaround with this... custom bios maybe? or is it a hardware problem?

I did some digging, but I didn't turn up any custom bios for the sli... only the Deluxe.







Maybe I'll just be buying a new motherboard first, ehh?


As a matter of fact there is a few things you can look into. One being a bios mod. Look on the OP of this club thread for a bios mods link. Then you always have the volt mod option but don't ask me how cause I would not know where to begin. Lastly I think you may be able to use software to overvolt your cpu. I can check around for that and get back to you.

Systool is the only thing I could find so far and I don't think it has Voltage adjustments. In all honesty I think your gonna be hardware limited voltage wise so you may only have a voltmod or bios option.


----------



## zx6r1033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


As a matter of fact there is a few things you can look into. One being a bios mod. Look on the OP of this club thread for a bios mods link. Then you always have the volt mod option but don't ask me how cause I would not know where to begin. Lastly I think you may be able to use software to overvolt your cpu. I can check around for that and get back to you.

Systool is the only thing I could find so far and I don't think it has Voltage adjustments. In all honesty I think your gonna be hardware limited voltage wise so you may only have a voltmod or bios option.



Yeah, the bios mod in the OP is what I was referring to. The only one listed is for an M2N-SLI Deluxe. Nothing for my mobo.

I dont think a software workaround is going to do it since I can't even get it to boot into windows if I go any higher. There is no "instability" in between. It goes from being rock solid at 234 (ran for 48 hours at full load) to not booting at 235. I can go up to 250 before it stops posting though.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zx6r1033*


Yeah, the bios mod in the OP is what I was referring to. The only one listed is for an M2N-SLI Deluxe. Nothing for my mobo.

I dont think a software workaround is going to do it since I can't even get it to boot into windows if I go any higher. There is no "instability" in between. It goes from being rock solid at 234 (ran for 48 hours at full load) to not booting at 235. I can go up to 250 before it stops posting though.


What is your ram overclocked to at 234? Have you tried to lower your ram divider to the a slower divider? Have you tried to loosen you ram timings when pushing to that level of overclock. Additionally You may want to check you temps during a full load stress test to make sure it's not temp related. Anther thing is to make sure your power supply is adequate for all your hardware and that you don't have any power spikes or dips while overclocking. More volts will mostlikely get your cpu to boot into windows but make sure you exhause all your options before you throw in the towel.









Edit: Do you have a chipset and HT link voltage option in the bios? If so have you tried to bump those up a notch or two?


----------



## ZerotoHero

Hey sign me up to this club!

The info on here is excellent.

I have an M2N32 sli deluxe with a Ph II X4 940 @ 3.6Ghz
How do i post my system specs at the bottom?


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZerotoHero* 
Hey sign me up to this club!

The info on here is excellent.

I have an M2N32 sli deluxe with a Ph II X4 940 @ 3.6Ghz
How do i post my system specs at the bottom?

Hiya Zero. Just got here if you are logged in to the site under your user name.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZerotoHero*


Hey sign me up to this club!

The info on here is excellent.

I have an M2N32 sli deluxe with a Ph II X4 940 @ 3.6Ghz
How do i post my system specs at the bottom?


I'm glad you like it & Welcome to OCN & the M2N club. I'll get you on the Club Roster after you post again w/your system in your sig. Your Signature is the information that shows up the same way every time at the bottom of your post's. You can do as G-Byte sugested or re-read the text at the top of the Opening Post to this club thead and click on the blue underlined text that says *System Information**







*


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zx6r1033*


I dont think a software workaround is going to do it since I can't even get it to boot into windows if I go any higher. There is no "instability" in between. It goes from being rock solid at 234 (ran for 48 hours at full load) to not booting at 235. I can go up to 250 before it stops posting though.


Zx6r1033, if N2Gaming's suggestions do not work then I don't think there is anything else you can really do. From what I've read on the internet it sounds like the Asus M2N-SLI is a "cheap" motherboard that does not offer the same overclocking features/capabilities as the Deluxe. A user here on OCN tried flashing his M2N-SLI to the Deluxe bios but it was a no go. Your last resort would be to hard mod the Vcore but that is probably something you wouldn't want to do. Not to mention the documentation for such a mod is hard to find.

In any case, take a look at your memory voltages, speed and sub-timings. As N2Gaming suggestion this might be one of the culprits.

Good luck


----------



## zx6r1033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


What is your ram overclocked to at 234? Have you tried to lower your ram divider to the a slower divider? Have you tried to loosen you ram timings when pushing to that level of overclock. Additionally You may want to check you temps during a full load stress test to make sure it's not temp related. Anther thing is to make sure your power supply is adequate for all your hardware and that you don't have any power spikes or dips while overclocking. More volts will mostlikely get your cpu to boot into windows but make sure you exhause all your options before you throw in the towel.









Edit: Do you have a chipset and HT link voltage option in the bios? If so have you tried to bump those up a notch or two?


CPU: 2925mhz @ 12.5x 
Temp: 38c Idle, 44c under load. (ambient temps are around 35c at the moment)

FSB 234mhz
HTC: 5x / 1170mhz (dropping to 4x made no difference)
Mobo temp: 35c Idle, 35c under load.

Memory: 417mhz (Kingston Hyper-X 1066 memory... Mobo only supports 800)

I haven't tried loosening the timings yet, nor have I tried to change the ram divider. Mainly because, if these options actually exist in my bios, I don't know where to find them.







(Overclocking is still relatively new to me.)

That said...

I decided to type out every option in Bios that pertains to overclocking in hopes that someone smarter than I can figure this out. Also, I thought it would be a good thing to post in case anyone in the future has this problem and comes looking for answers. I hope no one minds.

This is for the M2N-SLI V0903 Bios, under "Advanced".

Quote:



JumperFree Configuration
-AI Tuning
--Manual
--Auto
--Standard
--AI Overclock
-CPU Frequency (200-400)
-PCI Express Clock (100-145)
-DDR2 Voltage 
--Auto
--1.8v
--1.85v
--1.90v
--1.95v
-CPU Multiplier (Auto, 5x-12.5x)
-CPU Voltage (1.300-0.800v / .025v steps)
-PCI Clock Synchronization Moade
--(Auto, To CPU, and 33.33mhz)

CPU Configuration
-DRAM Configuration
--(tcl, trcd, trp, tras, trc, twr, trrd, trwt, twtr, trtp, twrrd, twrwr, trdrd, trfc)
--1T/2T Memory Timing
-Hyper Transport Frequency (1x-5x, auto)
-AMD Virtualization (enable, Disable)
-CPU C1E Support (enable, disable)
-AMD Live! (enable, disable)
-AMD Cool;n;Quiet Function (enable, disable)


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Zx6r1033, if N2Gaming's suggestions do not work then I don't think there is anything else you can really do. From what I've read on the internet it sounds like the Asus M2N-SLI is a "cheap" motherboard that does not offer the same overclocking features/capabilities as the Deluxe. A user here on OCN tried flashing his M2N-SLI to the Deluxe bios but it was a no go. Your last resort would be to hard mod the Vcore but that is probably something you wouldn't want to do. Not to mention the documentation for such a mod is hard to find.

In any case, take a look at your memory voltages, speed and sub-timings. As N2Gaming suggestion this might be one of the culprits.

Good luck


Ya for sure th|nk3r, I agree. I only had my m2n-sli running for about 2 weeks before I upgraded to 32 delux wifi. I knew within a day or two that was what I was going to have to do. But my old m2n is running just fine as is with my old 5000BE, now if I could figure out what was wrong with my vm/smp then all would be great. Maybe too high of an oc even though it is only at 2.9, 14x207.


----------



## N2Gaming

ZX6r1033. I don't have that paticular board but your ram divider may be under the DRAM Configuration. Look for a setting like DDR800 and adjust it to the next one down. I don't se a chipset option in your bios unless it's behind the CPU Configuration.

Maybe G-Byte can help you find some of the settings your looking for. That's if they exist.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zx6r1033*


CPU: 2925mhz @ 12.5x 
Temp: 38c Idle, 44c under load. (ambient temps are around 35c at the moment)

FSB 234mhz
HTC: 5x / 1170mhz (dropping to 4x made no difference)
Mobo temp: 35c Idle, 35c under load.

Memory: 417mhz (Kingston Hyper-X 1066 memory... Mobo only supports 800)

I haven't tried loosening the timings yet, nor have I tried to change the ram divider. Mainly because, if these options actually exist in my bios, I don't know where to find them.







(Overclocking is still relatively new to me.)


Zx6r1033, everything looks good. Since we're dealing with DDR2 1066 memory there is probably not a need to lower the divider. You are well below the factory stock speed (533Mhz). To adjust the sub-timings and dram frequency go into Advanced -> CPU Configuration -> DRAM Configuration. To adjust the frequency go to "Memory Clock Frequency". The available options should be Auto, DDR2 400, DDR2 533, DDR2 667 and DDR2 800. The sub-timings should be set to [Auto]. The primary ones to adjust are Tcl, Trcd, Trp and Tras. For example, if your sub-timings are 5-5-5-15 then it should be 5 (Tcl), 5 (Trcd), 5 (Trp) and 15 (Tras). It goes in that order. Make sure the voltage (VDimm) is set correctly as well.

The HT (hypertransport) speed is fine. I'd leave the multiplier at 5x. From what I heard AM2 processors overclock quite well between 1200 - 1400Mhz HT. By the way your 4800+ overclock is not bad from it's stock speed (2.4Ghz).

Good job


----------



## N2Gaming

thlnk3r I totally snoozed on his ram being DDR1066. Oops. You may even be able to tighten up your ram a little if your not able to push it faster by ocing it you may get a little better perfomance by tightening the timings a little to 4.4.4.12.2T if you ram is comfy w/those settings. Have you tried to find out what the limiting factor in your overclock is? You could find out your mobo's HT limit, the cpu's Max Freq limit and your ram limit." well your ram prolly wont be the limit as much as your mobo and cpu. Try to lower you cpu multiplier to a multi like 7 or 8 and then push your HT FSB up until you can't boot. That will tell you if it's a cpu or mobo limitation. If it's cpu then mostlikely you will need a volt mod to increase your cpu CoreV or a diff mobo. If it's your mobo HT limit then you may have to try to increase you chipset voltage some how if you have the setting in your bios.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## Xx_xBLADEx_xX

I used to have the M2N32 SLI Deluxe mobo until I got the Asus Crosshair instead.


----------



## zx6r1033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
By the way your 4800+ overclock is not bad from it's stock speed (2.4Ghz).

Good job










Thanks, but I know she has more than what I can get at the moment. (it is a 2.5, btw) I'm only getting 17% over stock, and I have a bad feeling it is the voltage that is the bottleneck. I've read around, and 3000-3100 seems to be the average for OCs on this cpu. Either that, or mine is one of the lower ends on the scale.

No matter... I am looking at either the AM3 720BE or the AM2+ 940BE, so this CPU won't be in my primary pc for too much longer. She will always have a soft spot in my heart, though... This current config is what I have been learning to OC on.

Overclocking might have to go on hold while I wait for a new Mobo though. I can only squeeze a little bit out of whatever CPU I decide to get before this mobo bottlenecks things again.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zx6r1033* 
Overclocking might have to go on hold while I wait for a new Mobo though. I can only squeeze a little bit out of whatever CPU I decide to get before this mobo bottlenecks things again.









Zx6r1033, no worries man. It's a shame the none deluxe doesn't have all the nice bios features. N2Gaming suggested that you go through everything and find the limits of each component. That is usually the first thing I do. That process always gives me a nice baseline to start off with. Though I'd have to admit, since 235HTT is pretty low it almost sounds like the Vcore is the limiting factor here









Good luck


----------



## ZerotoHero

Thanks N2 gaming









Ive updated my system specs.

I haven't even touched the fsb yet as Ive only had the 940 a little while.

Initially I couldn't get it stable at 3.6ghz (upping the multiplier to 18) at no matter what volts i used.
I set my ram timings to auto and everything has been perfect since.
Doesn't make sense to me as i haven't touched the ram speed.
Stock its ddr2 800 @ 4 4 4 12, but with my old cpu (4200 x2) i ran it at ddr2 980 @ 4 4 4 12 without a problem.
I volt it at 2.3v which is the manufacturers maximum recommendation.

Any thoughts...


----------



## N2Gaming

ZerotoHero, I got you on the Roster now. Thanks for editing your system info.

Your new x4 940 would prolly like a higher HT link and NB Frequency but that would put a lot of strain on the mobo so the way you have it now is just fine. I think your best oc would be just adjusting the multiplier on your cpu and playing w/your ram timings. Then again my opinions/therories are based on me killing a mobo w/this X4 940BE cpu.







So take what I say w/a grain of salt. The x4 940 CPU is right at our mobo 125w limit and once you start overclocking the cpu & your FSB you could get a lot of heat/strain build up and eventually burn out your power regulator circuits. I like that you have set your ram timings to auto and all is working just fine for you.


----------



## ZerotoHero

Thanks again dude









How do you know how much power you are pushing through the motherboard?

Im tempted to play with the fsb like on my previous cpu but dont want to kill it.


----------



## N2Gaming

I don't fully understand what you are asking me. Could you explain differently what you mean by power you are pushing through the mobo? Are you refering to voltages or Watts and what part of the motherboard are you talking about. The CPU or RAM. I think you are asking how do I know how many watts your mobo is running. Your mobo supplies your cpu w/the current needed to power the cpu. The cpu is @ factory settings 125w. Now I don't know if the cpu draws 125w at idle but I'm sure it draws it when it has a full load. So when you overclock the cpu it requires more watt's from the motherboard to maintain a stable system essentially drawing more watts from the motherboard then it's default 125w. I think that's how it works. I'm not an expert on the topic. We have other members here that know a little more about calculating wattage draw by the overclocked numbers that you produce i.e. FSB 225 x 15 CPU multi = 3375MHz @ the cpu. That would be a 375MHz overclock. Honestly I don't know how to determine the power usage.

Hope this this information helps,

N2G


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZerotoHero*


Initially I couldn't get it stable at 3.6ghz (upping the multiplier to 18) at no matter what volts i used.
I set my ram timings to auto and everything has been perfect since.
Doesn't make sense to me as i haven't touched the ram speed.
Stock its ddr2 800 @ 4 4 4 12, but with my old cpu (4200 x2) i ran it at ddr2 980 @ 4 4 4 12 without a problem.


ZerotoHero, setting sib-timings to Auto might of also adjusted the memory frequency/divider to compensate for the overclock. At 3.6Ghz what is your memory frequency sitting at?

Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok correct me If I'm wrong but, 
The 940 @ stock is a 125W tdp CPU. 
The board is rated to handle 125W cpu's MAX.

That being said If you OC the cpu you are also essentially OC'ing the VRM's as well. So If you can keep them cool you should not really have a prob until you get to maybe 200W TDP (just a guess but this is ASUS) If you tell me what your vcore and CPU speed is I can tell you the TDP. Also remember that as your TDP increases your safe opp temps go down. So It may be that what it takes you to get above 3.6 would make the chips too hot for them to function correctly even tho at a lower TDP they would be fine. Another thing I would try is to underclock the heck out of your ram and HT to see If they are the issue. I would also look at your NB frequency because If I remember correctly with our boards we cannot change the Multi for it.

Darn got beat while looking over my post for changes.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


If you tell me what your vcore and CPU speed is I can tell you the TDP.


Eclipseaudio4, can you give us an example? I'm a bit curious on this conversion. Say my Vcore is 1.425 and my cpu speed is 2.8Ghz. This is all on the same board with a PhII 940.

Let us know

Thanks


----------



## eclipseaudio4

That would be 163W TDP. Really the board does not matter it's all about the CPU.
These are rough estimates really but are very useful and quite close.

TDP = Stock TDP * (MHz / Stock MHz) * {(voltage / stock voltage)^2}

Sorry forgot some {}'s

Ok example. My Brisbane X2 5000 Stock TDP =65W 
So X=65*(3615/2600)*{(1.55/1.35)^2}
X=65*1.3903846153*(1.1481481481^2)
X=65*1.3903846153*1.3182441699
X=90.375*1.3182441699
X=119.13631686
So Oc'd TDP = 119W

BTW for any non belivers of my 1Ghz OC check the sig. lol


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


That would be 163W TDP. Really the board does not matter it's all about the CPU.
These are rough estimates really but are very useful. 
tdp = stock tdp * (mhz / stock mhz) * (voltage / stock voltage)^2


Eclipseaudio4, awesome thanks buddy. I bookmarked your post for future reference


----------



## ZerotoHero

Im talking about watts.

As you mention the 940 draws 125 watts and when we overclock it draws more.

Im trying to figure out how much more it draws and what is a safe limit before we cook the board.

My cpu is at 3.6ghz and my voltage is set at 1.325v in the bios and shows 1.376v in cpu-z

My fsb is untouched as ive just used the multiplier to get to the overlcock


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZerotoHero* 
Im talking about watts.

As you mention the 940 draws 125 watts and when we overclock it draws more.

Im trying to figure out how much more it draws and what is a safe limit before we cook the board.

That would depend on two things your Vcore and your CPU speed. TDP is the wattage of the CPu essentially. Tell me what your OC's are aka 2600Mhz @ 1.35, [email protected] 1.35, [email protected], [email protected] 1.42 and I can tell you roughly how high you can safely go.

Edit: At those speeds and vcore you are pushing 182W (@ max load) through your processor. Considering that these boards are only supposed to go to 125W(for the CPU) you are about at the limit.
That being said these boards really were never meant to use AM2+ chips. The biggest baddest AM2 chip X2 6400 3.2Ghz windsor is a 125W TDP CPU so It was more than enough. Also If you think about it they can support the biggest and baddest chips out now(not fully) the X4 955 which is also a 125w TDP Cpu @ stock


----------



## thlnk3r

Isn't TDP...thermal design power? There's a lot of misunderstanding about this topic. Some of the discussions say TDP has nothing to do with the power draw of the processor. A lot has changed with the Ph II so perhaps it's different but TDP back in the day was never the amount of power a processor would draw...especially not for S939/AM2.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

TDP is thermal design power. Any discussions that say TDP has nothing to do with power draw needs to look again Thermal Design *POWER*. /end rant

One sec bringing up more info

Ok Here is Wiki's version(take with a grain of salt) Link
Also you must remember that all boards are rated for TDP. It just one of those things that makes you go why do they do it that way. So wiki's info is technically correct.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
TDP is thermal design power. Any discussions that say TDP has nothing to do with power draw needs to look again Thermal Design *POWER*. /end rant

One sec bringing up more info

Eclipseaudio4, like I said there has been quite a few discussions about it









Here is the wiki on TDP: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_design_power

Quote:

thermal design point, represents the maximum amount of power the cooling system in a computer is required to dissipate
I'm not doubting your findings I'm just pointing out what documentation is available on the internet about this specific element.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
That would be 163W TDP. Really the board does not matter it's all about the CPU.
These are rough estimates really but are very useful and quite close.

TDP = Stock TDP * (MHz / Stock MHz) * {(voltage / stock voltage)^2}

Sorry forgot some {}'s

Ok example. My Brisbane X2 5000 Stock TDP =65W
So X=65*(3615/2600)*{(1.55/1.35)^2}
X=65*1.3903846153*(1.1481481481^2)
X=65*1.3903846153*1.3182441699
X=90.375*1.3182441699
X=119.13631686
So Oc'd TDP = 119W

+1







but I'm still lost and not good at mathematical formula's.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
BTW for any non belivers of my 1Ghz OC check the sig. lol

Aha now show us your 10 second OCCT run.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Eclipseaudio4, like I said there has been quite a few discussions about it









Here is the wiki on TDP: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_design_power

I'm doubting your findings I'm just pointing out what documentation is available on the internet about this specific element.


LOL funny we brought up the same thing. And Im sure you ment to put "not" doubting. If not thats OK.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
+1







but I'm still lost and not good at mathematical formula's.









Aha now show us your 10 second OCCT run.
















One of these days I am going to have to insulate my board just so I can do that. (need to get the CPU down to about 5*C @ 1.55vcore)

For those not so savy with Algebra click the


----------



## ZerotoHero

My cpu is at 3.6ghz and my voltage is set at 1.325v in the bios and shows 1.376v in cpu-z

My fsb is untouched as ive just used the multiplier to get to the overlcock.

Can you estimate my wattage draw?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
T
*At those speeds and vcore you are pushing 182W (@ max load) through your processor.* Considering that these boards are only supposed to go to 125W(for the CPU) *you are about at the limit.*
That being said these boards really were never meant to use AM2+ chips. The biggest baddest AM2 chip X2 6400 3.2Ghz windsor is a 125W TDP CPU so It was more than enough. Also If you think about it they can support the biggest and baddest chips out now(not fully) the X4 955 which is also a 125w TDP Cpu @ stock

Here you go.


----------



## ZerotoHero

So if i can lower my cpu voltage a little bit that will help?

Does it matter for the wattage whether i overclock to 3.6 using the multiplier or the fsb?

Would you recommend i lower my overclock or is 182w going to be ok?

Thanks


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
LOL funny we brought up the same thing. And Im sure you ment to put "not" doubting. If not thats OK.

Eclipseaudio4, whoops my bad LOL. Yes you are correct. I edited my post and added, "not". Sorry about that haha. It's getting late


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZerotoHero* 
So if i can lower my cpu voltage a little bit that will help?

Does it matter for the wattage whether i overclock to 3.6 using the multiplier or the fsb?

Would you recommend i lower my overclock or is 182w going to be ok?

Thanks

The lower the voltage the better.
The wattage will not change due to HTT(FSB) or Multi
Just make sure the VRM's dont get too hot. I would suggest running a stability test then use a IR thermometer on the HS over them to see how hot it is. If you dont have one touch it briefly If it feels really hot i would think about lowering it. The biggest killer of comp tech is heat keep that in mind.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Eclipseaudio4, whoops my bad LOL. Yes you are correct. I edited my post and added, "not". Sorry about that haha. It's getting late









I kinda figured.


----------



## Dale-C

Hey guys, whats the best BIOS for OCing on the M2N32 SLI Deluxe? I have downloaded all of them and the lowest I can flash to is 1603, so whats the best inbetween 1603 and 2207







?

Dale.


----------



## XDRM

ok here is a problem i have after making a mistake







!!!!!!!i wanted to re apply paste on my cpu so closed my pc unpluged etc....!i removed my cpu while it was oced cleaned it reapplied paste on it pluged it in pluged the cooler started my pc and suddently i see my temps at 86c :O!i have done all the steps 3 times and now i am running at 49-51c non oced!!!!did i damage my mobo or cpu?i am thinking that because when i started the pc bios said that cpu was changed and i had to do all the settings again and i forgot to set everything to normal before removing my cpu from my mobo?anybody has any ideas?

pcprobe says 51
coretemp says 42cpu1-41cpu2


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dale-C* 
Hey guys, whats the best BIOS for OCing on the M2N32 SLI Deluxe? I have downloaded all of them and the lowest I can flash to is 1603, so whats the best inbetween 1603 and 2207

Dale-C, as far as I know the most popular bios is the 2205. Hopefully N2Gaming or another member can pop in and suggest a version.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XDRM* 
i removed my cpu while it was oced cleaned it reapplied paste on it pluged it in pluged the cooler started my pc and suddently i see my temps at 86c :O!i have done all the steps 3 times and now i am running at 49-51c non oced!!!!did i damage my mobo or cpu?i am thinking that because when i started the pc bios said that cpu was changed and i had to do all the settings again and i forgot to set everything to normal before removing my cpu from my mobo?anybody has any ideas?

XDRM, sounds like to me the cooler is not mounting correctly. After you install the cooler take a look at it and make sure there aren't any strange gaps or anything like that. The bios typically loads a processor between 60 - 80% (afaik) so the temps will be a little high but 86C is a sure sign of a bad mount/contact with the cooler and processor. Make sure also the fan is plugged in.

What kind of thermal compound are you using and how did you apply it?

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Hey guys, whats the best BIOS for OCing on the M2N32 SLI Deluxe? I have downloaded all of them and the lowest I can flash to is 1603, so whats the best inbetween 1603 and 2207







?

Dale.


I have 2001 on one of my boards running one of my x2 5400+BE cpu's and it does the job. I guess it all depends on what cpu you are using. 2101 was a decent bios but you have to dig really hard to find it because it was removed from the download page. After 2101 came 2205 & 2207. ASUS released 2205 as a beta and then made it an official bios then they released 2207 as a beta and made it official then removed the bios. I have not looked lately to see if they put the 2207 back up. For the most part you are best leavling your bios the way it is unless you are trying to get a feature that your bios does not have or support like DDR1066 or Ganged & ungangged. I only say this because flashing your bios is risky business & you always run the risk of rendering your mobo useless if your bios flash Failz









P.S. I think I was able to get my x2 5400+ to it's highest overclock on one of my mobo's that had bios ver 2101 before I flashed it to 2205 for my Ph II X4 940 BE. I had problems w/the flash so I reflashed back to 2101 and then back to 2205 before I could get it to work right. Incidentally thiat mobo had to go back to ASUS on a RMA for Unkonwn issues. They did not tell me what was wrong w/the mobo they just sent me a what appears to be another new replacement which is still sitting in the for sale section.


----------



## Dale-C

Oh ok, I might try the 2101 BIOS, that is what came with my mobo tho :\\


----------



## XDRM

thlnk3r i believe u are right i just installed the stock cooler and temps are the same high 49-50!!!!i also noticed after a few mount unmount that my zerotherm does not make good contact with the cpu!!!!i also use zalmans zm-stg1 thermal compound!i like it cause it has a small brush and i can aplie a very thin layer very easily!!!!!so i thought removing my stock mounting clips from the mobo and replace them with intels one (the cooler had them when i bought it)!is that possible has anyone done this?

p.s. I am also thinging upgrating my cpu and i am between those two(athlon II x2 250 and phenom II x2 550) can our mobo hadle them or i should get a new mobo too?


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I have 2001 on one of my boards running one of my x2 5400+BE cpu's and it does the job. I guess it all depends on what cpu you are using. 2101 was a decent bios but you have to dig really hard to find it because it was removed from the download page. After 2101 came 2205 & 2207. ASUS released 2205 as a beta and then made it an official bios then they released 2207 as a beta and made it official then removed the bios. I have not looked lately to see if they put the 2207 back up. For the most part you are best leavling your bios the way it is unless you are trying to get a feature that your bios does not have or support like DDR1066 or Ganged & ungangged. I only say this because flashing your bios is risky business & you always run the risk of rendering your mobo useless if your bios flash Failz









P.S. I think I was able to get my x2 5400+ to it's highest overclock on one of my mobo's that had bios ver 2101 before I flashed it to 2205 for my Ph II X4 940 BE. I had problems w/the flash so I reflashed back to 2101 and then back to 2205 before I could get it to work right. Incidentally thiat mobo had to go back to ASUS on a RMA for Unkonwn issues. They did not tell me what was wrong w/the mobo they just sent me a what appears to be another new replacement which is still sitting in the for sale section.


Hey N2Gaming.
I have attached the 2101 BIOS to this post just in case someone wants it.

OT: I just figured I would pop in and let you know that the Crosshair II *does* have the CPU->NB multiplier. Proof attached


----------



## N2Gaming

Thank you SBR. I linked it on the Opening Post of this club thread under the ASUS section thanking you for the link









I'm glad to see that the Nvidia Chipset 780a is capable of adjustable NB to CPU multi's.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XDRM*


so i thought removing my stock mounting clips from the mobo and replace them with intels one (the cooler had them when i bought it)!is that possible has anyone done this?

p.s. I am also thinging upgrating my cpu and i am between those two(athlon II x2 250 and phenom II x2 550) can our mobo hadle them or i should get a new mobo too?


XDRM, good question I have no idea if the Intel cooler will fit. When you removed the amd cooler did the thermal compound spread look right? How did you determine the cooler did not make good contact?

In regards to your Ph II question, I don't know any reason why the 250 and 550BE wouldn't work. They are essentially the same processor as the 920, 940 ect. I think one user on here was able to get a 550BE to successfully POST but I can't confirm that. Can anyone else confirm for XDRM?

Good luck


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Thank you SBR. I linked it on the Opening Post of this club thread under the ASUS section thanking you for the link









I'm glad to see that the Nvidia Chipset 780a is capable of adjustable NB to CPU multi's.












So maybe now would be a good time for me to figure out exactly what advantages that multiplier would give me


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


So maybe now would be a good time for me to figure out exactly what advantages that multiplier would give me










Spaceballsrules, probably to provide the ability to adjust the NB Frequency I'm assuming? Or was the above not a question and more of a comment









By the way, love the cat picture!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 









So maybe now would be a good time for me to figure out exactly what advantages that multiplier would give me

















The NB to CPU multi will help you keep yor NB frequency above your mbo HT Link to maintain a stable overlcock and get you some good ram bandwidth. When the X4 Ph II cpu's are overclocks and ram bandwidth is limited on the M2N mobo's becuase the cpu does not run at it's nominal speeds. We should be able to run the CPU at NB spd's of 3600MHz and we are normally running them at 1800MHz on these boards. I think that is correct. I have not used the Ph II x4 940 in the M2N system for a while now.

*Happy 4th of July* to all our American members.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Spaceballsrules, probably to provide the ability to adjust the NB Frequency I'm assuming? Or was the above not a question and more of a comment









By the way, love the cat picture!

It just makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside









OK. So how would I determine the default setting to work from for adjusting the multiplier?
My mobo's FSB is 2600MHz Hyper Transport (5200 MT/s), and the 9850 has Hyper Transports at 4000MHz.
All I have OC'd is the multiplier to 14x and the frequency to 215 at stock voltage. The RAM is set to 4-4-4-12-2T @2.1V.


----------



## N2Gaming

I think the default HT multiplier is 9x and the NB multi is 11x or something like that. PM blitz6804 he might be able to give you better specifics. Oh wait that is for the Ph II cpu's. I'm not sure on the PI cpu's

On your Memory tab you can see the NB Frequency. On the Ph II's that should be above the HT mobo frequency or HT Link to maintain stability. Additionally your ram bandwidth will improve w/higher NB Frequencies.

Edit: Sorry if that was confusing. I need a board that has an adjustable NB to CPU multi so I can give better information and explain in better detail.


----------



## XDRM

I just order the new phenom II 550 and a set o mem sticks!!!!i will post when they arrive!!!!still running hot as hell 55c now!and orthos stops at 4 ms at core0 saying hardware error on stock speeds!!!so either my mem is dying or my cpu is dying or both of them







!!!!!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I think the default HT multiplier is 9x and the NB multi is 11x or something like that. PM blitz6804 he might be able to give you better specifics. Oh wait that is for the Ph II cpu's. I'm not sure on the PI cpu's

On your Memory tab you can see the NB Frequency. On the Ph II's that should be above the HT mobo frequency or HT Link to maintain stability. Additionally your ram bandwidth will improve w/higher NB Frequencies.

Edit: Sorry if that was confusing. I need a board that has an adjustable NB to CPU multi so I can give better information and explain in better detail.

It looks like it is 10x for both on mine.
Since I have the frequency to 215, the HT Link and the NB Frequency are both running at the same speed (~2143), which is pretty close to 215 x 10x.








Forgive me, as this is the first time that I am really exploring OCing with anything other than the multiplier.









I am thinking it is time for the creation of the *"Unofficial" Asus Crosshair II Formula Motherboard Owner's Club*.
Are there any rules to opening this kind of thread? thlnk3r, I am looking at you to answer this one


----------



## Dale-C

Well I have decided that this mobo is the worst I have ever used! Doesn't go past 270FSB and it also can get my 6000+ stable 3.4ghz or more at 1.66 volts! What is wrong here?! My GB M57SLI-S4 got a 346FSB on this CPU with my ram at 1090 3-3-3-3, might go back to that aye, unless I can fix this damn mobo!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dale-C* 
Well I have decided that this mobo is the worst I have ever used! Doesn't go past 270FSB and it also can get my 6000+ stable 3.4ghz or more at 1.66 volts! What is wrong here?! My GB M57SLI-S4 got a 346FSB on this CPU with my ram at 1090 3-3-3-3, might go back to that aye, unless I can fix this damn mobo!

I can speculate as to what may cause the problem. Your cpu is a 125w version so you may be over taxing your system by trying to push past 270FSB w/you watts already being maxed on your mobo. Additionally those CPU's ran very hot & were not very good overclockers to begin with. That is why they released the 6000+ 3.1GHz 89w ver. You may also be able to push your FSB a little more with additional HT or Chipset voltage. Be forwarned doing so may kill your board if you don't keep a watchfull eye on your temps. I don't take any offense to your proposal of the M2N32 being the worste mobo you ever owned. I happen to think just the opposite. I on the other hand have never had a mobo that had so many features built into it along w/decent overclockability. Proper cpu selection will go a long way in this mobo. The last thing you may want to consider is if your M2N32 is defective. I know I have had my mobo beyond 285 FSB stable. Have you lowered your cpu multi or is does the cpu lock out downward multipliers? I ask because I'd like to know if you have tried to find the limit of you mobo FBS w/your ram divider lowered and your cpu muliti lowered so just your mobo is being overclocked?

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XDRM* 
I just order the new phenom II 550 and a set o mem sticks!!!!i will post when they arrive!!!!still running hot as hell 55c now!and orthos stops at 4 ms at core0 saying hardware error on stock speeds!!!so either my mem is dying or my cpu is dying or both of them







!!!!!

XDRM, can you include some cpu-z screen shots of your overclock? Perhaps a setting or two needs adjustment.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
I am thinking it is time for the creation of the *"Unofficial" Asus Crosshair II Formula Motherboard Owner's Club*.
Are there any rules to opening this kind of thread? thlnk3r, I am looking at you to answer this one

Spaceballsrules, you can do whatever you want. As far as I know there are no set rules on making "Unofficial" clubs. I say go for it









Good luck


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Spaceballsrules, you can do whatever you want. As far as I know there are no set rules on making "Unofficial" clubs. I say go for it









Good luck

OK.








I just wanted to make sure.

N2Gaming Keep me on the roster here. I still have my original M2N32 SLI still kicking butt and taking names


----------



## OSDCrusher

Add me. http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=38330


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OSDCrusher*


Add me. http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=38330


 I added you to the roster. Welcome to the club.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


N2Gaming Keep me on the roster here.










 Will do buddy.


----------



## Dale-C

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


You may also be able to push your FSB a little more with additional HT or Chipset voltage. Be forwarned doing so may kill your board if you don't keep a watchfull eye on your temps.


What are safe volts? Sorry I don't know much about chipset volts.
I have;

CPU to NB - 1.325
NB to BS - 1.325
NB Core/PCI-E - 1.250
SB Core/PCI-E - 1.5
SB Standby - 1.7

I also have my fan off of the stock HS on the heatsink near the IO bit if that helps. It is facing outwards towards my rear back/exhaust fan.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I don't take any offense to your proposal of the M2N32 being the worste mobo you ever owned.


Well not quite the worst, maybe the most fiddily overclocking I spose, all BIOSes for this mobo are different, 1703 let me get 292FSB max.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Have you lowered your cpu multi or is does the cpu lock out downward multipliers? I ask because I'd like to know if you have tried to find the limit of you mobo FBS w/your ram divider lowered and your cpu muliti lowered so just your mobo is being overclocked?


How do I change the RAM divider and yes I have lowered the Multi to 8 or so and FSB at like 300 and it doesn't boot, the CPU doesn't like 14x multi or 11 and under either on this mobo. Old GB M57 I had a 9.5 Multi on it.

I currently have it at 250x12 for 3Ghz so I get a 1250mhz HT Link and it is stable for everything I use but the Intel Burn Test or LinX.


----------



## N2Gaming

For me I always kept the mobo volts at or just one notch above stock voltages. I would not over volt your PCIe or SB. Your ram divider will be under the ram settings. You may find those under cpu or processor I can't remember off the top of my head. Look for a setting like ddr800 then you can lower that to a lower ddr spd. I have never heard of running an intel cpu burn in test on a amd cpu.


----------



## Dale-C

Yea I can change my RAM frequencies. Yeh the Intel Burn test is called IntelBurnTestV2.2 By AgentGOD, works on all CPUs, apparently the best CPU stresser.


----------



## Campo

Anyone here run 1066 ram on these boards?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


Anyone here run 1066 ram on these boards?


Yep I did. you can run ddr1066 at DDR800 and overclock the heck out of them or you can run them at ddr1066 if you have a cpu w/the ddr1066 ram controller that would be the Ph II cpu's and above.


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Yep I did. you can run ddr1066 at DDR800 and overclock the heck out of them or you can run them at ddr1066 if you have a cpu w/the ddr1066 ram controller that would be the Ph II cpu's and above.


Sweet, thanks mate.


----------



## N2Gaming

Why you are very welcome Campo.


----------



## thedankone

just want to say I have a 940be running in my m2n32 sli wifi...always liked this board. Started editing avchd and need the boost from my 6400+. Wow...encoded a file in 11min that took 45min on my old cpu. Its hot...got to get a new cooler.


----------



## thedankone

o ya' had issues with the bios at first had 2205, had to go down to 2001 then up to the new 2207. Don't ask me why that worked? Other than that it is recognized in the bios and all, running at 3.3ghz at 1.33vcore stable as can be.


----------



## thedankone

ps new here but looked at top 10 overclocks...Kryton is the man. Love Red Dwarf best show ever...just skip season 8.


----------



## thedankone

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1246854185

whats up with my temps? and voltages?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thedankone* 
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1246854185

whats up with my temps? and voltages?

Hi thedankone, Perhaps you could use the edit button to add comments to your post if no one has replied by the time you go to post to the same thead again.









As far as your temps, well it's really had to say untill we have more information about you Rig. Here click on this link and fill out your system information so we all can see what were working with.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thedankone*


...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *thedankone*


...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *thedankone*


...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *thedankone*


...[/url]

whats up with my temps? and voltages?


*Four fraking* posts in 25 minutes!!!!!
















Some would consider that







, and I would agree.








At that rate you'll be up to 1 rep my Xmas 2110


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thedankone*


just want to say I have a 940be running in my m2n32 sli wifi...always liked this board. Started editing avchd and need the boost from my 6400+. Wow...encoded a file in 11min that took 45min on my old cpu. Its hot...got to get a new cooler.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *thedankone*


o ya' had issues with the bios at first had 2205, had to go down to 2001 then up to the new 2207. Don't ask me why that worked? Other than that it is recognized in the bios and all, running at 3.3ghz at 1.33vcore stable as can be.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *thedankone*


ps new here but looked at top 10 overclocks...Kryton is the man. Love Red Dwarf best show ever...just skip season 8.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *thedankone*


http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1246854185

whats up with my temps? and voltages?


Quad post FTW! LOL









Seriously, what program are you using to edit the AVCHD files? Are your files .MTS or .M2TS? What are you converting them to?
I have a 6400+ BE running in my other system. That CPU gets pretty hot when stressed. You must be loving the extra performance and cooler temps with that 940


----------



## Dale-C

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=598961

This at 1.456v. Runs stable enough for any Steam game, stress test programs fail but ohwell haha.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thedankone*


http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1246854185

whats up with my temps? and voltages?


Thedankone, welcome to OCN









Check the cooler and make sure you have the right amount of TIM applied. With that amount of Vcore you shouldn't be seeing 57C full load. What is your room ambient temperature like?

Make sure you don't double, triple or quadruple post. Just edit your first post with additions









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=598961

This at 1.456v. Runs stable enough for any Steam game, stress test programs fail but oh well haha.


Dale-C, you might want to try and get that OC at least some what stable before doing to much. You could easily loose your OS to data corruption if you're not careful. Try dropping your memory divider so that it's below it's factory speed (333Mhz). Currently you are 86Mhz overclocked which might be prohibiting your stability tests.

Good luck


----------



## Dale-C

Ok so set the Ram at 533 instead of 667 in the BIOS?


----------



## thedankone

dudes...I know I have entered your world here but who cares about the number of post...got a new Xigma rifle cooler...now at 42C min 46c now.


----------



## XDRM

i have ordered the xigmatek dark knight i thing in the default position in our boards sits in push pull configuration niceeeeeeee!!!!!!our mobo has the clips not up and down but right and left hehehehehehe nice no mods for this one!!!!!if i am wrong here just tell me


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thedankone* 
dudes...I know I have entered your world here but who cares about the number of post

TOS cares.







Are you interested in joining the club.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XDRM* 
i have ordered the xigmatek dark knight

Those are suppose to be awesome coolers


----------



## XDRM

i am already a member







!!!!!!!a question .......does anyone also have problems with his sound from the onboard sound chip????sometimes my sound is like a broken radio...on higher frequenses!


----------



## N2Gaming

Oh wow goes back to edit. To much on the membrain these days. I'm going insane. Cypris Hill jk

Do you have the M$ HiDef Audio hot fix installed?


----------



## XDRM

i dont think so but i am not sure!how can i see i have it installed?

(insane in the membrain)hehehehe









edit:i found a thread on an other forum wich may help!I am asking the op if i can link it in here????


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XDRM*


i have ordered the xigmatek dark knight i thing in the default position in our boards sits in push pull configuration niceeeeeeee!!!!!!our mobo has the clips not up and down but right and left hehehehehehe nice no mods for this one!!!!!if i am wrong here just tell me










Yes, you are correct,no mods,no backplate, just the normal amd mounting clip. I have ordered the s1283 model just for that reason.

Gyro
edit;XDRM, the hotfix should be on the motherboard cd.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XDRM*


i dont think so but i am not sure!how can i see i have it installed?


If you don't remember installing it then you prolly did not install it. I think you can DL it from ASUS or from M$ if you don't have it installed.

Edit: Just a quick question before you start updating for the hotfixif. Do you have your bios audio set up for AC97 or for Hi Def Audio?

If you downloaded it from M$ then it should appear in your updates history tab found here.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Ok so set the Ram at 533 instead of 667 in the BIOS?


Dale-C, that is correct. Back down the the divider and re-test to see if it passes your stability testing.

Good luck


----------



## thedankone

ok...the Ximgatech Rifle dropped my max temp while encoding to 55c. I know that is still on the high side at 1.33vcore any advice.

Ximgatek Cooler:
now 47c min 43c max 55c

Stock Cooler:
idle 53c min 49c max 65c


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thedankone*


ok...the Ximgatech Rifle dropped my max temp while encoding to 55c. I know that is still on the high side at 1.33vcore any advice.

Ximgatek Cooler:
now 47c min 43c max 55c

Stock Cooler:
idle 53c min 49c max 65c


Thedankone, for a full load temperature I don't think that's anything to worry about. I'd expect something in the mid 50's with a quad-core processor. Is your room ambient temperature kind of high right now?

Good luck


----------



## XDRM

Thanks N2Gaming!unistalled my driver reinstalled it and everithing is ok now some how!!!as i few days ago posted i get unusually high temps here is a pic of my pc with diferent temp apps that temps are on idle!yes thermal paste good/yes cooler(zerotherm) mounted good contact/yes very good airflow in the system/ambient temps 23c!!!in my room.If someone can tell me of what may be wrong here.....????


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


...


PM answered my good fella.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thedankone* 
ok...the Ximgatech Rifle dropped my max temp while encoding to 55c. I know that is still on the high side at 1.33vcore any advice.

Ximgatek Cooler:
now 47c min 43c max 55c

Stock Cooler:
idle 53c min 49c max 65c

See if you can lower your NB voltage a little. That may help a little.


----------



## XDRM

did that nope noo good!!!!!!defective sensors?cpu dead?mobo damaged?i hope not the last one!i just cant figure out what is wrong i believe its the cpu!!!!!!!anyway thanks for the help!tomorrow i will have a phenom II 550 and dark knight we will se what is going to happen


----------



## thedankone

my room is warm at 77f-78f...

I have that at auto...what would be a good setting?

Thanks Guys


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XDRM*


tomorrow i will have a phenom II 550 and dark knight we will se what is going to happen










 Good Luck w/all that.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thedankone*


my room is warm at 77f-78f...

I have that at auto...what would be a good setting?

Thanks guys


100%


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


100%










I could not help my self that was just to funny









thedankone, what are you asking us. Do you think you could be a little more specific?


----------



## Dale-C

Thanks thlnk3r, changing the Ram did help, passed 5 rounds of IBT!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*









I could not help my self that was just to funny




















@ thedankone - Seriously, your CPU prefers the lowest temps possible. In the winter, when my thermostat is set to 66-68, my CPU runs at 38*C load. Now that it is getting hot outside, I have my place at 72-73, and my CPU loads at 44*C. Ambient temperature can play a big role in cooling the CPU.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XDRM*


did that nope noo good!!!!!!defective sensors?cpu dead?mobo damaged?i hope not the last one!i just cant figure out what is wrong i believe its the cpu!!!!!!!


XDRM, I believe the 6000+ Windsor just runs warm period. You could take it to the next level and maybe lap both surfaces (HS and IHS)? That is always something to consider. I checked out a review for the Zerotherm Nv120 and looks like the surface is already in great shape. I'm not sure how well yours is though. Also if the IHS on the 6000+ is convex/concave then that will effect your cooling in a negative way. If you are new to lapping, here is the guide that I started following: http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ltake-big.html.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Thanks thlnk3r, changing the Ram did help, passed 5 rounds of IBT!


Dale-C, I'm glad that I could help. Keep us updated









Good luck


----------



## simfreak47

Hey guys just an update from me, I haven't even flashed the new BIOS logo yet, I just don't have the time to do so, and its on 24/7 so I hardly see my BIOS.

But did we hear back from the mods about a OCN logo boot screen? (can't remember the page of that discussion)

Oh, and I was able to do some clocking:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=599779


----------



## XDRM

a big HELLO!!!!!i am posting from my new phenom II 550 on m2n32sli deluxe!!!!!!yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!i found out tha the surface on cooler is bend i dont know that happend meybe cleaning it when it was warm with alcoohol was a bad idea!!!!!anyway i will lap it sometime in the summer(thanks thlnk3r for the tip and the guide







)!!!!my dark knight hasnt arrived yet so i am running with the stock x2 6000 cooler(wich is better than the one phenom came with)!!also had problems with my new ram corsair xms2 800 2.1v 4-4-4-12!dint boot at all!so i rma the sticks and got some new corsair xms2 1.8v 5-5-5-18(with heat extractors)!!!!bios version 2207!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simfreak47* 
Hey guys just an update from me, I haven't even flashed the new BIOS logo yet, I just don't have the time to do so, and its on 24/7 so I hardly see my BIOS.

But did we hear back from the mods about a OCN logo boot screen? (can't remember the page of that discussion)

Oh, and I was able to do some clocking:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=599779

I did not ask a mod yet. I was hoping another mod would see the post and discuss it w/us. Does any one know what mod we should or would have to contact regading doing this?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I did not ask a mod yet. I was hoping another mod would see the post and discuss it w/us. Does any one know what mod we should or would have to contact regading doing this?

N2Gaming, go ahead and PM me and Joe about it.


----------



## Fossil

Well after failed attempts at checking the tracking number with usps I finally called G.Skill to get an update on my RMA and to my surprise he said my memory was just shipped back out my way today.









So I should have my 2gb back by the end of the week. I haven't been able to play games for crap without it freezing on me or getting page filing errors.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, go ahead and PM me and Joe about it.


OK consider it done.
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


Well after failed attempts at checking the tracking number with usps I finally called G.Skill to get an update on my RMA and to my surprise he said my memory was just shipped back out my way today.









So I should have my god damn 2gb back by the end of the week. I haven't been able to play games for crap without it freezing on me or getting page filing errors.










Man that sux about your gaming atm and congrats. I'm sure your gonna run Memtest86+ this time from the get go to make sure you have good ram right.


----------



## Campo

Anyone run PhysX on these boards?


----------



## N2Gaming

I only have one game that utilizes physx and I think that is COD4 and I have not played it on one of these systems for a while. I just learned about the game using physx a few weeks ago while trying to get all set up for June's foldathon. In any case Oh waite not COD4 it was UT3 that uses physx. Any way I don't see any reason these mobo's would not work w/physx if you have the right cards.

EDIT:

I just found this tid bit of info on Gigabyte's web sight while looking up info for another user. Some of you may find this very usefull, educational or other wise entertaining to say the least. Enjoy

Quote:



Gigabyte 
Quote:



*Note: If you install AMD AM2+ CPU on AM2 motherbord, the system bus speed will downgrade from HT3.0(5200MHz) to HT1.0(2000 MT/s) spec; however, the frequency of AM2+ CPU will not be impacted. Please refer "CPU Support List" for more information.


----------



## Dale-C

Hmm well 2.1v with 3-3-3-3 12 @2T was working but it crashed in TF2









Whats the recommended voltage for 4-4-4-12 @670Mhz? I had it at 1.95 I think? What is the lowest I can go and does this board like 1T or 2T better?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I just found this tid bit of info on Gigabyte's web sight while looking up info for another user. Some of you may find this very usefull, educational or other wise entertaining to say the least. Enjoy

N2Gaming, thanks for including that helpful info. It sounds the HT speed will default to 1.0 speeds on the board but the cpu will still be capable of HT 3.0 speeds. I wonder if that hardly makes a difference









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dale-C* 
Hmm well 2.1v with 3-3-3-3 12 @2T was working but it crashed in TF2









Whats the recommended voltage for 4-4-4-12 @670Mhz? I had it at 1.95 I think? What is the lowest I can go and does this board like 1T or 2T better?

Dale-C, did you perform stability tests on your memory using Memtest86+? I recommend running tests 5 and 8 each for at least 20 - 25 minutes (some may recommend more than that).

What model OCZ memory are you running? Are you sure it isn't PC-6400?

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, thanks for including that helpful info. It sounds the HT speed will default to 1.0 speeds on the board but the cpu will still be capable of HT 3.0 speeds. I wonder if that hardly makes a difference









Your welcome. I think it makes a difference when trying to get the Ph II cpu's stable @ higher overclocks. Naturally we only have 125w ceiling for our cpu's so we are already limited Overclocking wise. Another thing I have seen is better Ram Bandwidth and lower latencies w/mobo's that support the HT 3.0


----------



## Dale-C

I don;t really like doing stability tests, they take too long. And my rams is OCZ System Elite PC5300, they have copper heatsinks on them. or something that looks like it.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


I don;t really like doing stability tests, they take too long. And my rams is OCZ System Elite PC5300, they have copper heatsinks on them. or something that looks like it.


sounds like old ram or ram designed for intel systems. In any case you should always run stability tests to make sure you won't crash while gaming etc etc. If you don't like to do it while you are using your pc then do it while you sleep or something. start a stability test and go watch tv, take a cold shower or do something other then sit at the PC twiddling your thumbs while the test(s) are under way. That's my


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Hmm well 2.1v with 3-3-3-3 12 @2T was working but it crashed in TF2









Whats the recommended voltage for 4-4-4-12 @670Mhz? I had it at 1.95 I think? What is the lowest I can go and does this board like 1T or 2T better?


Dale-C, I did a search for your memory and came up with this: http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...e_dual_channel. Is that the correct memory? If so then I'd advice running the sub-timings that are advertised on the website. Your memory calls for 1.8 volts stock.

As N2Gaming suggested above it's highly recommended that you test for stability first. If you're upset on why your TF2 game crashed then it might be wise to perform tests first. An unstable overclock can lead to data corruption which eventually could force you to reinstall everything. I'm sure you wouldn't want that to happen. Listed on the front page is some overclocking guides and stress testing tools. I'd advice checking them out before going any further.

Good luck


----------



## Dale-C

Yea thats my ram and it has a copper colour heatsink on it though. I am running it at 1.9v 4-4-4-12. why would it be for Intel? Ram is ram.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Yea thats my ram and it has a copper colour heatsink on it though. I am running it at 1.9v 4-4-4-12. why would it be for Intel? Ram is ram.


 I was thinking w/the DDR667 spd's on a 240 pin dimm that the ram spd would be for Intel because I am under the impression that amd uses DDR800 Default ram spd's on the AM2 CPU's. Of course that's unless the earlier AM2 CPU's used DDR667 default speeds that I'm not aware of it.


----------



## Dale-C

Ok well when I have the CPU stock and I select the ram to be at 800 it goes to 750 instead.


----------



## XDRM

update!today my dark knight came in this cooler is awsome!!!!!!!!!!!installed it and and with 34 temp in my room keeps the cpu at 45 idle!!!!!!also i cleared my bios and now i cant do nothing when i get in the bios and when i booted it told me the cheksum error but only once!!!whats that error for??and if someone has expirienced keyboard not fuctioning in the bios exept the esc and enter buttons????bios version 2207!should i flash back to 2205?


----------



## XDRM

problem solved i managed to get some control in bios with huge delays and disabled usb legacy support rebooted and everything is ok now!just saying for others that may have the same problem!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XDRM*


update!today my dark knight came in this cooler is awsome!!!!!!!!!!!installed it and and with 34 temp in my room keeps the cpu at 45 idle!!!!!!also i cleared my bios and now i cant do nothing when i get in the bios and when i booted it told me the cheksum error but only once!!!whats that error for??and if someone has expirienced keyboard not fuctioning in the bios exept the esc and enter buttons????bios version 2207!should i flash back to 2205?


34*C ambient!?








Asus has released some less than stellar BIOS updates for these boards. IF 2207 is not working for you, then definitely revert back to 2205.


----------



## XDRM

yep actually 32 now!!!!!summer in Greece man believe me its hot HOT very very hot!i have fixed it!somehow with the usb legacy enabled the keyboard doesnt respont well in bios!yes i have tried with usb keyboard and with normal ps2 keyboard!when the usb legacy is disabled everithing works great in bios lol!anyway i have just disabled that thing and everithing runs smoooth now!!here is a pic with my temps!!!!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Yea thats my ram and it has a copper colour heatsink on it though. I am running it at 1.9v 4-4-4-12. why would it be for Intel? Ram is ram.


Dale-C, according to the OCZ website it looks like you should be running 5-5-5-15. The timings you listed above may be what is causing your instability issues. They seem slightly tighter than what is advertised. I recommend bumping them up to 5-5-5-15 and re-testing for stability.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XDRM*


i cleared my bios and now i cant do nothing when i get in the bios and when i booted it told me the checksum error but only once!!!whats that error for?


XDRM, that error message typically appears after clearing the cmos. I have gotten that a lot on some of my Socket 939 boards. Just simply go into the bios and make the appropriate changes as you would normally. Save the changes and restart. The error message should disappear afterwords.

Good luck


----------



## XDRM

thanks thlnk3r!I was just curius what that error was!everithing runs fine now!


----------



## N2Gaming

Hi guys, I trying something new that I have never tried before and am calling out all the troops for any experience/help to my current project Seen Here.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## SharkFin

Hey all Just wondering if you lot could point me in the direction of what this post code means on an M2N-SLI deluxe:

Long Beep, then three short beeps.

My parents pc is post coding this intermittently and is just being unreliable.

Regards


----------



## N2Gaming

Hi SharkFin, your video card ia having problems. Try to remove the card, clean out the vga slot w/a clean toothbrush and some air and use a eraser on the cards slot pins. (gold leads that plug into to the vga slot) Then make sure you don't have any extra debri on the gold leads before you plug the card back into the vga slot on the mobo. If the card uses a power cord via 6 or 8 pin SLI/XFire power connector then you may want to make sure your power supply is not dying on you. That would be all that I can think of. Either your card, vga slot is dirty or your card is defecting or your power supply is defecting and worste case senario you mobo is defecting. Bios Beep Codes


----------



## thedankone

does anyone else get strange temps from asus probe II? I get different readings from cpuid/speedfan and they are much cooler.


----------



## N2Gaming

I think several users have had issues w/PC Probe II temperatures. I use Everest Ultimate 5.0


----------



## SharkFin

thanks n2gaming, that was the same conclusion that I got to searching for bios codes online.

repped.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SharkFin*


thanks n2gaming, that was the same conclusion that I got to searching for bios codes online.

repped.


YW and TY.







I'm still trying to find Bios Beep codes on ASUS web sight

Edit: I just found this at ASUS. Once your at the link click on No Post. Although it's not as complete of a list from what I would prefer it is never the less a source of trouble shooting techniques direct from ASUS.

Edit #2: Asus has a step by step question link to help diagnose your problems found here.

*1 **the power LED is on*

*1.1 **Make sure all cables are connected well*

*1.2 **Please clear CMOS to have a try(*refer to motherboard manual for details)

*1.3 **Keep the necessary components ( a CPU, a memory, a graphic card )on board to test*

*1.4 **If there is still blank screen, please connect the connector of speaker to check if there is any beeps*

*1.4.1 **If there is no beep, please contact your retailer for a check*

*1.4.2 **If there is beep, please try to judge from the beep code as the following steps, if the problem still remains after the troubleshooting, please contact your retailer for a check.*

*1.4.2.1 **Memory issue: Beep (1 long 2 short) * 
*A Clean the Golden Finger of memory*
*B Clean the memory slots*
*C Leave only one memory stick to test*
*D If convenient, please change different memory to test again*

*1.4.2.2 **Graphics card issue: Beep (1 long 3 short)*

*A. Clean the Golden Finger of graphics card*

*B. Clean the graphics card slots*

*C. **Try to test the onboard graphics card if there is onboard VGA integrated*

*D. If convenience, please change different graphic cards to test again*

*1.4.2.3 **CPU issue: **Beep **(**5** short)*

*A. **Check whether the CPU is in our CPU support list*

*B. **Check whether there are any damagers of your CPU or CPU socket.*

*C. **.Check whether the CPU fan is correctly connected*

*D. **Check whether the ATX_12V power cable is connected well*

*E. **If possible try to test with another CPU*

*1.5 **If the PC could POST after the troubleshooting as the steps 1.3, please plug components back one by one to find out which one may cause this problem*

2 *the power LED is off*

*2.1 **Make sure the power cable which connects to the front panel is well*

2.2 *Please swap a power supply for a try if possible.*

2.3 *If the problem still remains, please contact your retailer for a check.*


----------



## thedankone

@xdrm looks like cpuz and everest in those screen shot say your only using 2 cores...check cpuz and device manager and make sure all 4 cores show up.

Did you flash the cmos after changing processors? And I had the same issue with the bios had to go down to 2001 then up to 2207.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thedankone*


@xdrm looks like cpuz and everest in those screen shot say your only using 2 cores...check cpuz and device manager and make sure all 4 cores show up.

Did you flash the cmos after changing processors? And I had the same issue with the bios had to go down to 2001 then up to 2207.


Are you suggesting that the Ph II 550 duel core can be unlocked to a quad core on this mobo. IDK about that. You made me research the cpu and it looks like a revamped x2 6000+ 3.1GHz 89w cpu. w/the exception of cache and being only 80w wich is better for Overclocking.


----------



## XDRM

Yea i was having the same question when i saw your post !thedankone!have you unlocked the phenom II 550 on on this mobo??????i flashed the bios before i pluged in the phenom in with my x2 6000!

N2Gaming!dont forget the 45 nm and 2 more cores being locked!i got the 550 cause in the future i am planning to get a new mobo that can unlock the 550(but in the future)!!!i have searched and havent found anyone who has unlocked the 550 on our board!!!if there is a way i would like to know that too


----------



## N2Gaming

XDRM, from what I know you have to have a 790 NB w/a 750 SB to be able to unlock the other two cores. I think you have to have ACC options as well but I have never had any of those so I honestly can't give you a difinitive answer other then to say don't hold your breath on being able to unlock the other two cores on this mobo. Oooh RATT just came on the radio







wanted man


----------



## thlnk3r

N2Gaming, I believe you're correct. You have to have a SB750 chipset in order to unlocked the disabled cores. Are the cores stable or unstable? It's all still based on luck afaik.

Who's RATT?

Good luck


----------



## XDRM

my sound got jacked up again!when listening to musik just stops for a sec loops and continues and the same again and agian!uninstalled drivers unistalled the kb811something update reinstalled the update installed drivers and problem is still here!!!!has anyone fixed this?

edit:i thought it was my memory going bad but memtest it at 4-4-4-12 800 and passed ok two times!one more thing i noticed when i am moving the mouse sound works great but as soon i stop moving it starts the cuting an looping thing again!that is one thing i have NEVER saw before lol!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Who's RATT?


 80's Big Hair/Posers Glam Rock Band.









RATT Wanted Man this is the song that came on the radio that I was talking about.

The band was more or less better known for Round N Round & Back for More w/guest appearances in that video from Motley Crue:
















Here is a Round N Round decent Guitar solo

Here they are live again playing songs from other bands. They were pretty cool back in the 80's if you were into glam rock.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deHM9...ORN ON A BAYOU


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XDRM*


edit:i thought it was my memory going bad but memtest it at 4-4-4-12 800 and passed ok two times!one more thing i noticed when *i am moving the mouse sound works great but as soon i stop moving it starts the cuting an looping thing again*!that is one thing i have NEVER saw before lol!


XDRM, that is extremely strange. I don't suppose you have a cheap/inexpensive pci sound card that you could test with do you?

Good luck


----------



## XDRM

i have one was!searching for it right now but i cant find it!!!!i am thinging tha the onboard sound card is some how connected through usb to the mobo but soldered on!just a thought!also i have unistalled all codecs and reinstaled them but no good!!!!!that is strange as you say thlnk3r!


----------



## N2Gaming

What audio setting are you using in the bios and are you using both front and rear audio ports. Do you have a spare HDD that you could re-install your os on w/minimum applications and just the bare essencials to see if you can try different drivers. There has been many people having sound issues w/this mobo. I think you are having some kind of conflict of drivers etc. Do you have the origianl Driver disk or are you using the most recent drivers for your mobo sound downloaded from Asus. Additionally you can download drivers from Nvidia. I have a Nvidia link in the OP of this thread.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XDRM* 
i have one was!searching for it right now but i cant find it!!!!i am thinging tha the onboard sound card is some how connected through usb to the mobo but soldered on!just a thought!also i have unistalled all codecs and reinstaled them but no good!!!!!that is strange as you say thlnk3r!

XDRM, does the sound work perfectly fine without an overclock? Make sure if you decide to install a PCI sound card to disable the onboard audio in the bios. That should help you avoid any driver/hardware conflicts.

Good luck


----------



## Campo

LOL @ ^^Person up there saying 32C is hot. Try the 46+C days we have had over here this year!


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


LOL @ ^^Person up there saying 32C is hot. Try the 46+C days we have had over here this year!


Well we weren't up to that temp, only the high 30's but it was hot enough for me to stop gpu folding for 4-6 hours in the late afternoon. My window faces south and it just got too hot for me. But the past 4/5 days it has been overcast and rainy so my temps are great and I even got my Delta's set at 65% instead of 100. Cuts down on the noise too.


----------



## Campo

Yeah mate 46C outside was like 50C inside. Couldn't even get my comp to get to the desktop, overheating while loading windows


----------



## XDRM

N2Gaming iam using hd in bios and only rear ports!using the most recent drivers from asus BUT i have also downloaded the most recent chipset drivers from nvidia and installed them will the drivers from asus were also instaled hmmmm driver conflict havent thought that.....!so the chipset drivers from nvidia also contain the sound drivers???????i will try to install only nvidia drivers to see if it works!!!!

thlnk3r nope i am on stock speeds right now and no good still same problem!!!!

Campo yep it feels really hot in my room 3rd floor in 6 floor building with no aircontition and 32 temps outside and a pc running 24/7!42c and you also celebrate christmas on the beach and santa comes wearing a bikiny!i envy you man for that







!!!!


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XDRM*


Campo yep it feels really hot in my room 3rd floor in 6 floor building with no aircontition and 32 temps outside and a pc running 24/7!42c and you also celebrate christmas on the beach and santa comes wearing a bikiny!i envy you man for that







!!!!


Hahaahahaha I've done that once. On the beach


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


LOL @ ^^Person up there saying 32C is hot. Try the 46+C days we have had over here this year!


Campo, I think he may be referring to "room ambient" temperature. A room ambient temperature of 90F is pretty warm especially while running a computer.


----------



## thedankone

just purchased a new psu. went with the Corsair tx650 only issue is the power fan connector on the psu is a four pin and the motherboard is 3. Plus the cmos battery is in the way. Can I put this in a free chassis fan input?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thedankone*


just purchased a new psu. went with the Corsair tx650 only issue is the power fan connector on the psu is a four pin and the motherboard is 3. Plus the cmos battery is in the way. Can I put this in a free chassis fan input?


 I think the fourth pin is for PWM function controlled fans. You can leave the 4the pin off and plug it into any 3 pin port on the mobo.


----------



## XDRM

yep i beleive that should do leave the 4 pin out!it will work just fine!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XDRM* 
N2Gaming iam using hd in bios and only rear ports!using the most recent drivers from asus BUT i have also downloaded the most recent chipset drivers from nvidia and installed them will the drivers from asus were also instaled hmmmm driver conflict havent thought that.....!so the chipset drivers from nvidia also contain the sound drivers???????i will try to install only nvidia drivers to see if it works!!!!

XDRM, as long as you uninstall the previous drivers then you shouldn't have a problem. I always like to restart (if not prompted) after a driver uninstall/reinstall.

Good luck


----------



## XDRM

have tried!just finished but no go......







!!!!unistall--->restart tune up cleared registry restart safe mode----> driver cleaner cleaned sound max and nvidia restart--->install nidia restart--->install sound max restart--->problem still here #$^*(^$$#$ :E!

edit:2 things remaing to do 1.formating and 2.test a pci sound card!!!!if i find my old one!!!
question...(nothing to do with the sound) do you thing running my ram at 4-4-4-12 [email protected] is ok?have already memtested it 2 passes no problems!just your opinion!!


----------



## thedankone

well...my cpu temps are idle at 49c low 44c max 54c

but...the cores read idle 40c low 38c max 44c

whats the deal I would imagine core being higher then the other reading.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thedankone*


well...my cpu temps are idle at 49c low 44c max 54c

but...the cores read idle 40c low 38c max 44c

whats the deal I would imagine core being higher then the other reading.


The core temps are what you should be looking at. The CPU reading you get is from a sensor on the mobo. 44*C load is good.


----------



## thedankone

thats great news...just oc'd to 3.6 with 1.38vcore got a 4564 cpu score in 3dmark06!

Core temp max 51c!

ps thought that XDRM had a 955...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XDRM*


edit:2 things remaing to do 1.formating and 2.test a pci sound card!!!!if i find my old one!!!
question...(nothing to do with the sound) do you thing running my ram at 4-4-4-12 [email protected] is ok?have already memtested it 2 passes no problems!just your opinion!!


XDRM, if you can find that spare sound card then I'd recommend testing with that.

Is your Corsair set suppose to be running at those sub-timings? 4-4-4-12 seems kind of low. What tests did you run in memtest86+? I always recommend tests 5 and 8 each for at least 20 minutes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thedankone*


well...my cpu temps are idle at 49c low 44c max 54c

but...the cores read idle 40c low 38c max 44c

whats the deal I would imagine core being higher then the other reading.


Thedankone, as far as I know the "CPU Temp" is at the IHS (integrated heat speader) level. As spaceballs pointed out, the "core temperatures" would be the primary ones to follow.

Good luck


----------



## Dale-C

thlnk3r, The ramis stable at 4-4-4-12 @670 2T, but I was just wondering whats the lowest volts I could go. Its stable 1.9v, ran 20 passes of IBT last night.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


thlnk3r, The ramis stable at 4-4-4-12 @670 2T, but I was just wondering whats the lowest volts I could go. Its stable 1.9v, ran 20 passes of IBT last night.


Dale-C, congrats on the stability. There's really no way of telling how stable things will be until you test for stability. If you want to run 1.8volts with those sub-timings then set the vdimm and re-test with Memtest86+. If it passes with flying colors then boot up Windows and load up your favorite stress testing application and go at it









Good luck


----------



## thedankone

thanks guys...

still oc'n 1.42vcore 3.74mhz 17x220 = 4743 3dmark06 cpu score

going for 3.9 next!


----------



## Dale-C

Yea Ill do some Memtest86+ tonight.


----------



## XDRM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


XDRM, if you can find that spare sound card then I'd recommend testing with that.

Is your Corsair set suppose to be running at those sub-timings? 4-4-4-12 seems kind of low. What tests did you run in memtest86+? I always recommend tests 5 and 8 each for at least 20 minutes.
Good luck



I found it yestarday searched the home and found my audigy card!disabled the onboard sound pluged it booted installed drivers and the sound is ok now!!!i beleive the onboard card isnt working properly with the new bioses only works with 2201 version bios!!!!i am teling this because when i had the 2201v bios i had no problems at all but when flashed to 2205 and later on to 2207 had a lot of problems!!!!as for my ram the advertised timings where 5-5-5-18 1.8v!!!!!i have tested them with all tests and let them have a two full passes on memtest86+!!!!!they passed ok with 0 errors!!!its kind a strange that they can run at 4-4-4-12 at only 1.825v as i see here people trying to run those timmings are pumping up to 2.1v!!!!!!

edit:i am running them ganged!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XDRM*


its kind a strange that they can run at 4-4-4-12 at only 1.825v as i see here people trying to run those timmings are pumping up to 2.1v!!!!!!


XDRM, right on. I'm glad the spare sound card worked out for you. Another reason why it's always wise to have at least one spare for each component laying around









When you start overclocking that 550BE you may have to relax the sub-timings to the advertised ones. Even the divider will have to be adjusted unless of course you decide to only adjust the multiplier. Those timings right now are fine while at stock but after you start overclocking the processor you may run into stability issues.

Good luck


----------



## Gyro

For those that have bios 2207 and cannot reset cmos from bios here is a solution from asus http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us
Hopefully they will update the 2207 bios file on the downloads page before to long.

Gyro


----------



## mulkman

Yes

I contacted Asus regarding the bug and forced them to fix the problem. Let me know if you know of any other bugs in 2207


----------



## XDRM

thanks thlnk3r i always have spare old components in a box stuffed somewere just for that exact reason but i always have to find it first lol!!!i have from lan cards gpu cpu rams all the old ones i had!!

Gyro already downloaded







!!!!have you tested it?ask the ops if they can sticky this in first page!!!!!thanks man for sharing this with us!!!!!!


----------



## mulkman

I personally have tested it and YES it clears the CMOS from BIOS. No crashes


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XDRM*


thanks thlnk3r i always have spare old components in a box stuffed somewere just for that exact reason but i always have to find it first lol!!!i have from lan cards gpu cpu rams all the old ones i had!!

Gyro already downloaded







!!!!have you tested it?ask the ops if they can sticky this in first page!!!!!thanks man for sharing this with us!!!!!!


No ,I'm on 2205.

Gyro


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


For those that have bios 2207 and cannot reset cmos from bios here is a solution from asus http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us
Hopefully they will update the 2207 bios file on the downloads page before to long.


Gyro, thank you for including this helpful information on the 2207 bios


----------



## XDRM

So i was thinking can someone use a craphics card and a second as physics card?????what i am asking here is i use an ati card can i get some cheap nvidia or ati card plug it in the second slot and use it as physics processor?i have read somewhere (cant remember where) that you actualy can to something liked that!!!!or only amd chipsets can do that?


----------



## N2Gaming

Yes the M2N series mobo's can run a physx GPU. As far as I know you can run Physx on any chipset type mobo. I think only nvidia GPU's can run a Physx engine and you would need a decent grfx card card in order for it to be worth while otherwise your Physx card could end up slowing down your system.


----------



## G-Byte

Hey N2G. Check out the sig -- then goto the 1st link and see the OP.

Edit: Oh, I see that you are already viewing the it. So I won't say nothing over there and I'll just edit here.

Every one have a ...

*Grrrreeeaat Day.*


----------



## thedankone

xdrm...why? most if not all 8 series and up nvidia cards can do phys on the gpu...via that special cuda code.

I'm trying new raid 0 setups was at 64k stripe size now at 128k....

here is my h2benchw interface speeds at 0% and 50%

0%
Interface transfer rate w/ block size 128 sectors at 0.0% of capacity:
Sequential read rate medium (w/out delay): 63294 KByte/s
Sequential transfer rate w/ read-ahead (delay: 1.11 ms): 150170 KByte/s
Repetitive sequential read ("core test"): 172765 KByte/s

50%
Interface transfer rate w/ block size 128 sectors at 50.0% of capacity:
Sequential read rate medium (w/out delay): 54858 KByte/s
Sequential transfer rate w/ read-ahead (delay: 1.28 ms): 153896 KByte/s
Repetitive sequential read ("core test"): 174112 KByte/s


----------



## N2Gaming

I have 2 of my pc's infected w/the ( system security 2009 ) virus/malware. I will prolly be reinstalling all my stuff on my sig. The other pc In my office/pc room " My old daly driver pc " got hit as well. I have a 36G Raptor w/the os that I installed over 4 years ago that I was using before I transfered all the files to a 74G raptor and it is not infected. So I'll just copy the 36G drive files over to my 74G Raptor once again to have a clean daly driver pc.









I'm thinking about putting up a folding rig in my garage w/one of my M2N32 sli deluxe machines. I'll try to use the wifi connection for internet connections. I don't want to run cables, I rent. If I was the owner in this house I would have my whole house wired by now.

My sig rig uses a Belkin USB Wireless G adaptor in the living room and I game on it w/out any problems up until I got infected. eek that sounds worse then it really is. Never the less I have a new OS XP x64 that I'm gonna try out to see if it's any good for my system(s)

I am currently trying to clean out a couple of cars that I'm selling to get out of debt and once I finish w/that I think I might start some work on BNBB again. I will prolly paint the inside either black or blue or a combination of the two. Still undecided on how to complete the paint scheem. I have also been wanting to put some Casters on the base to make it easy to stow & deploy in my living room.


----------



## adventfred

hey N2Gaming why dont you update the front page to say that the m2n sli and deluxe models can take a phenom 2 and am3 cpu
just a suggestion


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adventfred*


hey N2Gaming why dont you update the front page to say that the m2n sli and deluxe models can take a phenom 2 and am3 cpu
just a suggestion


Thanks for the advice advent.







goes to edit.

Oh by the way guys. I got an ok to go ahead and creat the bios image using the OCN logo intigrated w/the M2N club thread address.

So w/that in mind I'm gonna go edit the front page while you guys try to find some art work " please " w/a cool OCN Logo of the blue flames and OCN name etc.









EDIT: OK I added some verbage to the OP about PH II support. Let me know what you think. I am not sure the best way to word it so if any one has any better suggestions then I'm all ears/eyes.


----------



## adventfred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Thanks for the advice advent.







goes to edit.

Oh by the way guys. I got an ok to go ahead and creat the bios image using the OCN logo intigrated w/the M2N club thread address.

So w/that in mind I'm gonna go edit the front page while you guys try to find some art work " please " w/a cool OCN Logo of the blue flames and OCN name etc.









EDIT: OK I added some verbage to the OP about PH II support. Let me know what you think. I am not sure the best way to word it so if any one has any better suggestions then I'm all ears/eyes.










woo its looks good you could put a small note that the cpu shows up as unknown processor if you want the pics of it pm me


----------



## thedankone

@n2gamer why not go with win7? Its free until march 2010...I upgraded from xp pro x64 and havn't looked back. I hated vista...

my video encoding times have dropped another 1.5mins...all i did was upgrade to the x64 version of win7 and changed raid stripe width to 128k (was 64k).


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thedankone* 
@n2gamer why not go with win7? Its free until march 2010...I upgraded from xp pro x64 and havn't looked back. I hated vista...

my video encoding times have dropped another 1.5mins...all i did was upgrade to the x64 version of win7 and changed raid stripe width to 128k (was 64k).

because eventually I would have to pay for another OS when I don't need one.


----------



## thedankone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


because eventually I would have to pay for another OS when I don't need one.










your saying your happy with xp?

with the money you have put in to the pc I would say that an new os is needed.


----------



## XDRM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thedankone*


xdrm...why? most if not all 8 series and up nvidia cards can do phys on the gpu...via that special cuda code.


it was just a thought i had!!!!!!!!

i am happy with xp!!!!!vista was just like milenium and 2000 OS!just a test to clear anny bugs fine tune the OS and then release it as XP!!!!i will be waiting when 7 comes out officialy and not run a beta OS instead!!!!no offense


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thedankone*


your saying your happy with xp?

with the money you have put in to the pc I would say that an new os is needed.


 Honestly I'm quite happy w/xp x64. I don't have memory limitations, I have fairly decent security except for the virus issues I'm having atm and I don't want to learn how to navigate a new os again. As it is I know how to navigate XP pretty good and that is all good for me. I have some legacy hardware that I was not able to get working properly w/win 7 So for now I think I will stick to the 3 copies of XP x64 that I have and let them pay for themself's over the next 2-5 years.


----------



## psychosteve

Hello there!

Just thought I'd drop in to confirm for everyone that Phenom II 955's do not work in the Asus M2N32-SLI. I think that other dude back in this thread was going to buy one but I couldn't find if he posted success or failure.

The problem is you can't get the CPU Multiplier to stay put. It keeps going back to 4x, which means you run at 800Mhz. So you set 16x in the bios, save settings, go back into bios and it will read 3200MHz. But if you boot into windows CPU-Z will inform you it's running at 800Mhz with a 4x Multiplier and if you restart from there without powering down and go back into the bios you get 800Mhz showing in the BIOS as well.

I tried BIOS's 2207, 2205, 2101, 1802.
CnQ Disabled and Enabled and so on.
Manual voltage doesn't do anything, multiplier nothing.
Upping the HT Bus does make it go faster so you can overclock it from 800mhz upward...lol

It seems to be a problem with the processor getting stuck in power saving mode and after searching around I found this review here:

http://www.hardcoreware.net/amd-phen...dition-review/

In that review they mention that it has the ability to let individual cores enter power saving states on their own. Which I think is what I experienced, all the cores saving the planet, non-stop. So I think till ASUS releases a fix in their BIOS (if at all) then this probably isn't going to work!
EDIT: I did also try a K10Stat to try manually changing the P-state, but it informed me that P-State changes were disabled in the BIOS.

Anyway I'm going to buy a new motherboard, which isn't really that bad an outcome seeing as now I'll be able to unleash the potential! Wheeeee!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well dont neglect you M2N or that 5000 bench the crap out of it!


----------



## N2Gaming

Goes to edit OP to state Ph II AM2+ cpus work in the M2N series mobo's


----------



## disnemar

First of all, hello everybody!









I have a question.

What about _AMD Athlon II X2 250_?
Has anybody tried this CPU on M2n32 sli deluxe??


----------



## N2Gaming

Hi disnemar, my guess would be that you would have the same issues as psychosteve using a 955 cpu because of it being an am3 cpu .


----------



## thedankone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hi disnemar, my guess would be that you would have the same issues as psychosteve using a 955 cpu because of it being an am3 cpu .


what about xdrm he's running a am3 550?

Well, now that my post are being censored I will have to bid you fair well. I will be were my post won't get edited in fear...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thedankone* 
what about xdrm he's running a am3 550?

Thedankone, good question...he is running a AM3 processor


----------



## disnemar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hi disnemar, my guess would be that you would have the same issues as psychosteve using a 955 cpu because of it being an am3 cpu .


So, if someone wants to upgrade his CPU on this mobo then he should decide on Phenom II 940 ??


----------



## N2Gaming

Well I have not used any am3 cpu's in this board as I believe it to be a waiste of a good cpu. You will never be able to unleash the full potential of a am3 cpu in this mobo. So am3 cpu's may be able to run in these M2N series mobo's but you may experience problems that at pressent there seems to be no fix for. If you are looking for the fastest quad core that you can get to run in this mobo then I would have to say yes to the Ph II 940 BE CPU.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thedankone*


Well, now that my post are being censored I will have to bid you fair well. I will be were my post won't get edited in fear...


So sorry to hear that. I mean we all want users that ignore TOS purposly and state that they are doing so to stick around forever...









Better luck to you over there and I hope the grass is greener for you where ever that may be.









This is what I'm talking about.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hi thedankone, Perhaps you could use the edit button to add comments to your post if no one has replied by the time you go to post to the same thead again.







QUOTE]
Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


*Four fraking* posts in 25 minutes!!!!!
















Some would consider that







, and I would agree.








At that rate you'll be up to 1 rep my Xmas 2110











Quote:



Originally Posted by *thedankone*


dudes...I know I have entered your world here but who cares about the number of post...got a new Xigma rifle cooler...now at 42C min 46c now.


----------



## XDRM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thedankone* 
what about xdrm he's running a am3 550?


yep i am running an 550 perfectly stable and no ups and downs from the multiplier!Stable at 3.1 stock(havent oced yet no time) i just lowered the vcore to 1.295 for temps!normal vcore is 1.3 i have read but when you first start up the machine it sets itself to 1.35v!!!i havent had any problems at all!running 24/7 and bios 2207!!!i think the other guy had a stuck c1e enabled thats why his cores where underclocking for themselfs!maby i am wrong here i have a different cpu but from the same family!!!!just try to reset cmos and try again!!!!


----------



## Gyro

psychosteve,

Does it ramp up if you stress it?

My understanding is that it acts something like cool and quiet but is built into the cpu and should clockup as needed.

Gyro


----------



## XDRM

no it stays at 3.1 all the time!!!!!yes it has that think...its called c1e state!with bios v2207 you can disable it at cpu settings in the bios!what bios are you running?i think only 2207 has that option in it but i am not 100% sure as i updated bios before pluged the 550 in!


----------



## XDRM

Ok i have done some oc just to see with what i have to do here!!uped the multi to 17 vcore 1.296v everything else stock windows restarted!ok got into bios uped the vcore to 1.3v and started playing with ext freq!got it to 230 but bosd as soon as i hit enter!!!!got stable enough to 3487.5 with multi 15.5 vcore at 1.3v(but i think it can do it with 1.296v) freq at 225 and ram timmings at 4-4-4-12(yes i know i have to losen up a bit for stability)!the strange thing is tha windows restarted when i got the multy to 17 vcore was 1.296v!hmmmm gonna test some more to see whats up here!!!!!

EDIT:i am blind the asus utility asked me for system restart for changes to take effect for the multi changes so thats the reason of my windows restrart!hahahahahaha lol i just hited ok without reading first lol


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XDRM* 
got it to 230 but bosd as soon as i hit enter

XDRM, did you do this overclock with a 17x multiplier? You probably didn't provide enough Vcore to the processor. Did you just keep it at 1.296volts? Also with 230HTT your memory probably went above it's stock frequency which could have also caused instability.

3.5Ghz stable with 1.3volts is still very good though









Good luck


----------



## psychosteve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


psychosteve,

Does it ramp up if you stress it?

My understanding is that it acts something like cool and quiet but is built into the cpu and should clockup as needed.

Gyro


Unfortunately, it doesn't ramp up. I ran Prime95 with CPU-Z open too but no change, I also ran a CPU benchmark and found the scores to be way, way down.









Not too sure about 550 working though, perhaps it has different power management ...err thingies. I see it's an 80W Processor so maybe it's power saving mode works differently.

Speculation anyway, I guess the power saving might not be what's causing it to work?


----------



## adventfred

anyone trying to run ph 2 on this board should first after inserting the cpu do a cmos reset then boot


----------



## Gyro

psychosteve,

have a look at page #2 of this review;http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets...oc.aspx?i=3551it seems there are only a few boards that can support it right now,so you are not alone.But I would not count on a bios update for our board.









Gyro


----------



## disnemar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
But I would not count on a bios update for our board.









Gyro

That's true.
But I would hope that ASUS will release BIOS at least for PII 940.
To be honest I don't understand their attitude towards this issue.
Is it really so hard to announce: ok, this mobo supports phenom II 940, here is the BIOS, but don't expect "miracles"....

I wouldn't like to change my mobo because I'm satisfied with it but if I am somehow force to do it then I will purchase sth else not necessarily manufactuerd by ASUS.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disnemar*


That's true.
But I would hope that ASUS will release BIOS at least for PII 940. 
To be honest I don't understand their attitude towards this issue.
Is it really so hard to announce: ok, this mobo supports phenom II 940, here is the BIOS, but don't expect "miracles"....

I wouldn't like to change my mobo because I'm satisfied with it but if I am somehow force to do it then I will purchase sth else not necessarily manufactuerd by ASUS.


Welcome to OCN. I think ASUS is playing it smart in not officially supporting the Ph II cpu's on this mobo. There may be some legalities w/AMD that we are not aware of. Further more our mobo's don't fully run the Ph II cpu's at the HT & NB standard Frequencies. So I'd have to say Official support will most likely never happen. I have been wrong before and I would like this to be one of those time. Never the less I do appriciate the bios updates thus far and would like to see ASUS keep rolling out improved BIOS versions. Sadly they stopped making the mobo so we are left w/what they give us.


----------



## disnemar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


So I'd have to say Official support will most likely never happen.(....)Sadly they stopped making the mobo so we are left w/what they give us.


I realize it perfectly well.
I don't expect ASUS to announce:"OK, this mobo fully supports PII so enjoy







".

But it would be nice if they released BIOS which would be described as the one that recognizes PII and allows people to install these processors on this mobo but at the same time they could highlight that full frequencies of PII are unlikely to be obtained on m2n32 sli deluxe....









Wishful thinking....


----------



## kolos

I've got response from Asus that there won't be support for Phenom II on M2N-SLI Deluxe.









Quote:

_Dear Customer,

Due to technical limitations M2N-SLI Deluxe will not support Phenom II CPUs.

Best Regards,
P. S._


----------



## XDRM

ok they dont support the phenoms II but how come they run on our boards perfectly well despite the hardware limitations ht speed etc.!!!!they released two bioses specificly for these chips but they say no we dont support them!!!why do they do that?well i dont know i dont think someone knows exept people leading the asus company!!!!but in the end i find it very strange releasing bioses and then saying not supported they could suport ot if they wanted and if the demand was greater!maybe we should start sending them demands....!

EDIT:maybe the last two bioses where just a test to see if it would actualy work!!!!and AMD saying backwards compatibility is a trye story they had to make it work!they made enough changes just enough to make the chip run!!!!just random thoughts guys...!


----------



## Darkwand

This seems weird especially as my Phenom II 940 works without problems, but maybe others have more problems.

It could just be an ASUS resource problem, why spend money on making the Phenom II's run on an AM2 board when you won't get much money from it compared to making the Bios better for say an AM3 board.


----------



## N2Gaming

XDRM I think the hardware limitations that they speak of is the actual componants built into the circuitry on the mobo's. These boards were designed to only go so fast. The FSB cpu the Chipset Frequency has a cap of limiting MHz that it can run at before it starts to loose it's reliablility/sustainability and temperatures that they were designed to run at. If you try to push the Frequencies to fast you will overheat and cook your circuitry. Prolly the NB Chipset or the power circuits that power the NB. This is true in examples of overclocking. Running your cpu at less then stock settings is a role reversal(meaning underclocking) and should not cause any problems for the cpu. I wish I had the exact reason why the Ph II cpu's will not have official cpu support on these boards but I can only speculate as to why they would not offer up any such support.


----------



## elliotm

I have a 940. Any easy way to OC only the HT link? The only way I've figured of doing it is by raising the bus speed which ends up OCing the CPU and RAM, too.


----------



## XDRM

N2Gaming you are correct about the hardware limitations on the motherboard i am with you on this one!BUT lets review the new cpus....lower vcore(ok by the board previus cpus had higher vcore) ddr2 memory controller on the chip(no proplem here either mobo is ddr2) only differenses i can think of(maybe there are more i dont know) is the ht speed 2000 on am2 and 4000 on am3 wich i believe isnt a problem for the cpu to run at 2000!!that is why i am saying if they wanted they could support these cpus perfectly well on this motherboard!I believe that it is not to hard to write a bios that will support am3 cpus just some lines of code more!It finaly comes down to profit and how to make more money!

EDIT:elliotm...just lower the multiplier and the ram divider from bios!lets say your multiplier is 15 and your bus speed is 200!15x200=3000 that is your cpu speed!lowering your multi makes the cpu run slower and lets the bus go higher 14*215=3010 close to stock but higher bus!as for the divider lets say we are going to use DDR2-800 with this, whose clock is 400Mhz. The computer realizes this and puts on a memory divider which says run the FSB







RAM (always in this order) at a ratio of 1:2. Meaning for every 1Mhz in the FSB, there are 2Mhz for the Memory. Get it? That way we can tell the computer to run a ratio to keep the components at stock, but it works the same for overclocking.In your bios you should have options for your memory 800-667-and lower if you dont want to oc your ram just select 667 so when you oc your ht link your ram will start to go up from 667 wich is lower than stock







!!!!!i hope this helped you.....!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XDRM* 
N2Gaming you are correct about the hardware limitations!

I believe that it is not to hard to write a bios that will support am3 cpus just some lines of code more!

Thanks...







Well if writing bios code was so easy we would all be able to do it. Cudo's to the first person to post back here w/instructions or any how to guides in writing bios code. OK begin. Oh your waiting for the gun shot at the starting line.







OK Bang.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Problem is that they would get poo'd on in forums with people saying "well I will never by another asus because their blah blah blah cannot run at stock speeds eventho they say the MB supports it.


----------



## N2Gaming

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...ad.php?t=99483


----------



## XDRM

hahahahahaha







!N2Gaming i never said it was an easy task but we are talking about an entire company here for them this souldnt be aproblem







!!!!!!!!yes a bios writing istruction would be great in here this should boost the reptutation of the forum to outer space hahahahaha







!!!!!!!


----------



## XDRM

N2Gaming your are fast man how many hands do you have?







that was unfair i was replying to you giving you time to serarch around for bios intructions hahahahahahahahahaha







!!!!!!!!!

EDIT:sorry for double posting!!!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XDRM* 
i never said it was an easy task but we are talking about an entire company here for them this souldnt be aproblem







!!!!!!!!!

Yeah it would be easy for ASUS to have the bios code written but like you already said. It cost ASUS a lot of money just to get the code writers to lift a finger







and anything beyond the current projects that they are working on would cost them not only financial loss from writing the code but they might have deadlines for new builds that they are working on and if they don't meet the deadlines then production of new mobo's could be pushed back even further. We all know for pricing and marketing to work you have to strike while the iron is hot so to speak and if they fall behind on the current projects due to working on obsolete mobo bios codes then I can almost garante you that some heads would roll.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *XDRM* 
N2Gaming your are fast man how many hands do you have?







that was unfair i was replying to you giving you time to serarch around for bios intructions hahahahahahahahahaha







!!!!!!!!!

EDIT:sorry for double posting!!!

Thank you for that nice comment. I try to be fast but some times I just run out of gas. It helps to have high internet connection.


----------



## XDRM

yep exactly it all comes down to money!!looked at the tread you send above bios writing stuff!I am currently into assebly language writing for motorolas 68000 and avrs cpus for my final paper at university!I am telling you it is a pain in the ass writing code in assebly from scrach!i think i maybe could write a new bios............NOT!!!!!hahahahahahaah







!just kidding!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XDRM* 
yep exactly it all comes down to money!!looked at the tread you send above bios writing stuff!I am currently into assebly language writing for motorolas 68000 and avrs cpus for my final paper at university!I am telling you it is a pain in the ass writing code in assebly from scrach!i think i maybe could write a new bios............NOT!!!!!hahahahahahaah







!just kidding!

Yeah another member here actually a moderator provided a link for me to mod my bios for my Foxconn Destroyer and I still have not got into it to much. I posted a couple of questions regarding if it worked w/64 bis os's or if I would have to have a 32 bit os in order to use the bios mod application. So that project is on hold for now being as I don't want to RMA my recently purchased Destroyer.







I'll get a link for you in a minute and show you what I'm talking about.


----------



## XDRM

That would be nice i will wait for the link..!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XDRM* 
That would be nice i will wait for the link..!

Well I found the link that I PM'd to my self from April but some how OCN servers managed to cross the links to a post made just yesterday.







So I don't know if I will be able to find the link again w/out a lot of research and my eyes are not in the mood for that atm. I'll look for a little while and see if I can come up w/any thing. I might have the link in my BNBB project thread. I think I'll look there first.


----------



## XDRM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Well I found the link that I PM'd to my self from April but some how OCN servers managed to cross the links to a post made just yesterday.







So I don't know if I will be able to find the link again w/out a lot of research and my eyes are not in the mood for that atm. I'll look for a little while and see if I can come up w/any thing. I might have the link in my BNBB project thread. I think I'll look there first.


Dont stress your self just pm me the link when you find it it would be nice to have a look maybe i will fool around a bit with bios moding writing stuff and help out!









EDIT:we went a bit off topic here







!!!


----------



## N2Gaming

NP the mobo has bios and we are talking about bios codes for these boards.







I'll try to find the link tomorrow if I remember. I has the problems of the bad memories man. Prolly from all my teen age years...







I just went thru my BNBB project thread and the link was not in there. It may be in this club thread or another club thread and in those two cases it could take a very long time to find it. I'll do a quick search at the top of the page and then I'll be done looking for the night.

Edit: So far this is all I can come up with.

Edit #2: I just found the link I was talking about. It only took me about 1/2 hour to figure out how to find it. I looked at teh date of my PM and got to thinking now all I have to do is find the thread ( it happened to be this one ) and find all the posts w/the same dates & bingo Here is the link


----------



## kolos

Biostar has nForce 520 mobo with support for Athlon and Phenom II, so I think that Asus is just not interested to produce such bios for "old" M2N, because they don't have any economic benefits from that. They have plenty new AM3 boards and they rather see to selling them.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey kolos thanks for sharing this w/us. I don't know much about that mobo and it seems as if I can not locate any that are for sale. Is this a OEM mobo or is it a retail sale to general public board. It would make more sense to have official Ph II cpu support if the mobo is a oem for pc manufactures that call for a cheap solution or otherwords biostar or the manufacture may have a lot of these unsold OEM mobo's sitting in a wharehouse that they were not able to sale. So Biostar released a bios to officially support the Ph II cpu's. You see w/most OEM's the bios is locked out so most people would not be able to change the BIOS perameters for tweeking. So as long as the boards are set up to run only at one spd then there is no danger in supporting the cpu's in a locked board.

My guess is that ASUS can not do it because we have a Retail mobo and it is an enthusiast mobo w/total control ( mostly ) of all your BIOS settings and that can lead to a ton of RMA's. Not the kind of thing that is good for business.

The more and more I think about it. It just may be possible that Foxconn has (A) either does not want a lot of RMA's from enabling the NB to CPU multi or (B) they don't have the staff atm to do such updates. They are making some changes atm so who know's, a NB multi may be on the horion but I'm not holding my breath.

OK back to ASUS. Yes we all want official support. They may be working on it for all we know. Seriousely why would they give us the BIOS updates 2205 & 2207 unless they were trying to give us Ph II support. Now before any one calls me on it I know I'm being contradictive to my own words but there could be a fee involved w/AMD just to say the mobo that they no longer manufacture supports Ph II cpu's.

IDK but what ever the case be for ASUS I'm sure it is financial and for them it is prolly a wise one. All that matters to me is that my board works w/a Ph II x4 940 BE FTW


----------



## kolos

I have just one issue with Phenom II on board and that's cold boot. Every time I starts PC I must immediately reset it and after that it works like a charm. Because of cold boot issue I hope for Phenom II supported bios, but obviously I shan't live to see it.









I have a question if anybody runs AMD OverDrive (AOD) with any of these 2 mobos and which version is recommended? I read somewhere that it is possible to run some older AOD versions.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kolos* 
I have a question if anybody runs AMD OverDrive (AOD) with any of these 2 mobos and which version is recommended? I read somewhere that it is possible to run some older AOD versions.









Kolos, I was under the impression that AOD could only be ran on a board with the SB750 chipset


----------



## kolos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Kolos, I was under the impression that AOD could only be ran on a board with the SB750 chipset









There is the way to make it runs on our mobos, too.









link 1

link 2


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kolos* 
There is the way to make it runs on our mobos, too.









link 1

link 2

Kolos, wow thank you for posting up those links. When running the older version are some features not available though? I guess it doesn't matter if you are mainly using it just for overclocking. Those options obviously don't change from revision to revision...

Thanks again


----------



## N2Gaming

That is some very interesting stuff Kolos. I will have to read it later when My eyes become normal again. I just got back from the eye doctor and my eyes are still dialated so it's kind of hard to read a lot of information. I have to use my mouse w/the vertual magnifying glass. That means I have to move my mouse to move the magnifying glass to center over text. Look at me talking about this like you all care. ha ha







Any way I just wanted you all to know why I am not going to read the AOD links just yet.









Edit: OK I just finished reading the AOD links... how cool is that to be able to install version .09 with a saved AODDriver.sys file from version .14 to make it work for vista x64... I'm curiouse if this will work for xp x64 I also need to find out if there is a 64bit version of WPCredit... I still want to use that WPCredit one of these days.

Well try it out and let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## g94

Hmm... if you can run AOD then can't you fix this problem once you get into windows?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psychosteve*


The problem is you can't get the CPU Multiplier to stay put. It keeps going back to 4x, which means you run at 800Mhz. So you set 16x in the bios, save settings, go back into bios and it will read 3200MHz. But if you boot into windows CPU-Z will inform you it's running at 800Mhz with a 4x Multiplier and if you restart from there without powering down and go back into the bios you get 800Mhz showing in the BIOS as well.


I'm curious because I'm now using my M2N-SLI deluxe in my brother's computer and I'd like to drop in an Athlon II or Phenom II x2 or x3 if possible..


----------



## mulkman

Have any of you tryed the fixed 2207 BIOS for this motherboard. Ive tried it it fixes the crashing on loading default settings. It has been very stable over past week, stressed tested as well.

Here: http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us


----------



## disnemar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hi disnemar, my guess would be that you would have the same issues as psychosteve using a 955 cpu because of it being an am3 cpu .

But according to some specifiacation _AMD Athlon II X2 250_ is also compatible with AM2+ socket so maybe it should work on M2n32........

http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/...hlon-ii-x2-250


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disnemar*


But according to some specifiacation_ AMD Athlon II X2 250_ is also compatible with AM2+ socket so maybe it should work on M2n32........

http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/...hlon-ii-x2-250


Disnemar, XDRM is currently running a 550BE without any problems. I don't see why a 250 wouldn't work. I mean technically both processors are the same. Kind of doesn't explain why the 955 didn't work though









Good luck


----------



## psychosteve

I think this 800Mhz problem seems to be specific to the Phenom II 955. You can see from this link some dude having some trouble with this processor in a much newer motherboard. After he does his BIOS update the problem seems to be resolved for him.

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/26...running-800mhz

I think it's definitely something to do with the processor's ability to have individual power saving ..um 'plans' in effect on each core. Does anyone know if that's something which all Phenom II's do or specific to the 955? Specific to 955 would seem a little strange really but the others seem to work...

I've ordered a new AM3 motherboard (I've defected to DFI :S) so I can't say i'm overly keen on putting the 955 back in to try it with the AMD Overdrive thingo, I did try K10Stat with the 955 with no success. It stated I had power state switching disabled in the BIOS (I tried this with CnQ Enabled and Disabled, also that C1E Support option.) So i'm pretty sure it needs a BIOS change to function properly.

Searching Google for "Phenom II 955 stuck at 800mhz" brings up a fair bit on this subject, mainly with newer motherboards and certain people not updating their BIOS.

Interesting stuff anyway


----------



## thlnk3r

Psychosteve, that's interesting. The Phenom II has a minimum power state of 800Mhz. I'm not sure why only the Ph II 955 has this problem? Perhaps maybe this problem isn't noticeable on the Ph II 940 because it's a AM2+ processor and not "AM3"


----------



## nanosec

I finally got my Phenom II 720 X3 it seems to work fine with BIOS 2207.
Unfortunately I am getting very bad temps, 60C when idle with stock cooler running at 3000 RPM.
I used some oldish zalman thermal grease.
What do you think? Clean the CPU and try again?


----------



## N2Gaming

Hi nanosec, it never hurts to try again. Before you use the old zalman grease try to mix up up real good w/a thin object like a straightened out paper clip or a plastic tube from an old bick pen or something like that. I know there prolly is not a lot of grease in the bottle to begin w/but making sure the grease has an even consistency is one thing out of the way. Another thing is you could wipe both the CPU and HSF w/some dry soft tissue or toilet paper to get the bulk of the tim off both surfaces. then use a little rubbing alcohol on both after you have most of the gunk off. Then after you use alcohol use another dry tissue to clean the alcohol residue off while it is drying followed by you blowing the little tissue fibers off both surfaces w/some air or w/your breath. This will help it dry faster and also remove any alcohol residue that may or may not break down your tim.

If you don't have a flat surface plate then you could use a flat piece of glass to make sure your cpu is flat and that your HSF is flat not convex or concave. If you have any concave or convex surfaces you may want to apply more tim then you would if you had flat surfaces. If you have flat surfaces then use minimul tim. I like to use the zalman paint brush to apply a real thin layer on both surfaces before mating them together. Then I would use a small 1/8" twist to make sure it spreads out real good but not use to much. If you use to much force when doing so it could squish all of the tim out in one area which would leave a no contact spot that might cause excess heat in that area. You could try it several times untill you get your best performance.

Last but not least. I would do your testing in the hottest ambient temperatures possible so you end up w/the best results. If you test at a lower ambient temperature and your already at your comfort max temp limit then guess what. When the ambient temps rise your cpu will not longer be at your comfortable limits because your cpu temps will rise w/ambient temps.

Good Luck,

N2G

EDIT: I forgot to mention, You could also test out your tim on the CPU &/or the HSF w a flat glass surface to see how well the TIM spreads when it is applied. Just put enough force between the CPU &/or HSF against the glass but not to much force that it would cause the glass to break. This will give you a general idea if you have any voids between the cpu and the HSF, plus it will show you if you have any voids or not.You may be able to try it w/died water as well. I have not tried this but in theory water might not stay in place as good as tim but it might give you a starting point as to how big or little a drop of TIM needs to be applied. Also w/water you may be able to see any air bubbles that could get trapped between the mating surfaces. This is of course if water works. If water is too runny you may try 100% antifreez.


----------



## thlnk3r

N2Gaming, once again great suggestions









Nanosec, what is the airflow setup like in your Silverstone case? Do you have the case populated with all the case fans or are only a few hooked up and running? Your motherboard, memory, video card ect can emit an substantial amount of heat as well. If there is poor airflow inside the case then all of this heat will get trapped inside.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks thlk3r, I am humbled.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Thanks thlk3r, I am *humbled*.










Ya right.


----------



## nanosec

I can't seem to get good idle temp.

I have now tried with 3 different coolers, the stock, 9700 zalman, and yesterday I got an arctic freezer pro 64 and some xm-2 grease.
The arctic freeze gives me the best and most stable temps, but still, 50C idle at ~2400RPM, full load with everest (only 15min test) 57-58C at ~2400RPM.
Something just seems wrong...

How would you recommend applying the thermal grease? With a line, pea, or cover the hole cpu etc.

On a side note do I really have to hit reset after each cold boot to boot?

edit
When I first installed the +5200 I got about 30-32C idle at ~1600RPM with the zalman, if I installed it again I would guess that I would hit the same again, I might try later.

So I think airflow is good and yes all fans slots are fitted.

The surface off the cpu looks fine I might try the glass thing but right now I cant really find a good glass surface.


----------



## Gyro

nanosec, that's about all you will get with the pro 64.
I got one to replace my hyper tx2 and the temps were the same so I took it back.(less 20% restocking fee







). I end up getting a xigmatek 1283 hdt.
The 9700 is your best bet,of the 3, I would say.
Try the finger in plastic bag method,spread it thin enough so you can almost see the printing on the cpu.

good luck

Gyro


----------



## Jed57

Another new hope! if you see the M2N32-SLI Deluxe CPU support list:

http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...luxe&product=1

the *Phenom IIX3 715* (HDZ715WCJ3DGI),2.8GHz,95W,rev.C2,SocketAM2+,Tripl e-Core, is listed on it.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jed57*


Another new hope! if you see the M2N32-SLI Deluxe CPU support list:

http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...luxe&product=1

the *Phenom IIX3 715* (HDZ715WCJ3DGI),2.8GHz,95W,rev.C2,SocketAM2+,Tripl e-Core, is listed on it.


I see this cpu and a x3 740 in other asus mb lists too.And in biostar mb lists also.http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=297156
Must be some new cpus coming down the line.

Gyro


----------



## nanosec

Hi Gyro, thanks, that's very good to know...
I might try the finger trick if I give it one more go. The thing about the 9700 is that as soon as it gets above ~1900RPM it just get to loud and noisy in my opinion. And to keep up with the this X3 it defiantly have go way above that.

I just tried again some ago, i placed 1 pea in the middle and 1 pea near each corner.

Right now I am getting 46C as best, but idle temp jumps from 46C to 55C as the heatsink fan goes down the temp will go up fast. 
So idle jump from 46C to 55C at ~2000RPM. I am not sure if the degree jump matters on idle as it just seems to follow the fan speed.
At full load with Everest it is now 54C to 55C at ~2150RMP (1 hour test).

As you can see the heatsink fan is not getting pushed to max as before, which is nice.

If you think these temps are fine enough I will keep it for now.
Not that I was thinking to do any hardcore overclocking anyways, but I guess thats kind of out.

Gyro can I ask you some questions? 
Do you have to reset (hit power on > hit reset) at each cold boot to boot?
What temps are you getting with the xigmatek s1283? 
Just for the fun of it, what do you benchmark on your setup with 06?


----------



## Gyro

nanosec, the amount of tim you are using could be your problem.

A pea size drop is too much,more like one uncooked grain of rice in the center of cpu, thats all you need.

54c @load is not bad,you won't likely stress the cpu to 100% during normal use
any way, but I would try one more reseat of the cooler with less TIM,just to be sure.

As too your ?'s,I don't have the coldboot problem.

Temps with the ziggy are 35c @idle(pwm fan at 800rpm)[email protected](pwm fan @1000rpm),but I'm getting another fan non pwm, so that should drop my temps a few more degrees.(higher minimum rpm and higher max rpm).

The temps with the hyper tx2 and pro 64 were the same as you got.

I have taken out one of my vid cards for the summer, but here my first run at stock with one 9800gt(14,[email protected] [email protected])

The day after I got the ziggy installed I had an operation on my right hand and is in a cast so I did'nt want to mess with too much incase I had to reset cmos or something and not be able to reach it.
But it's coming off on tuesday.

hope that helps

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jed57*


Another new hope! if you see the M2N32-SLI Deluxe CPU support list:

http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...luxe&product=1

the *Phenom IIX3 715* (HDZ715WCJ3DGI),2.8GHz,95W,rev.C2,SocketAM2+,Tripl e-Core, is listed on it.


Good info thanks for posting. I see that cpu is only 95w. I wonder if that has any thing to do w/their decission to support it officially atm.


----------



## nanosec

Gyro, no its not a pea as in the size of the grease but a pea as in the name of the method, if this is a real name or not I do not know.

So you just boot normally? No need to hit reset as well? What BIOS are you using?
I read about the reset thing but my impression was that I only needed to do it once namely after install of the CPU.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nanosec* 
Gyro, no its not a pea as in the size of the grease but a pea as in the name of the method, if this is a real name or not I do not know.

So you just boot normally? No need to hit reset as well? What BIOS are you using?
I read about the reset thing but my impression was that I only needed to do it once namely after install of the CPU.

Ok,but one drop in the center will do.
Ya I boot normal, 2205 bios.
Have you tried dropping back to 2001 then back up to 2207beta?

Gyro


----------



## adventfred

i see for the m2n sli there is the 1002 bios in the cpu support but not in the downloads section
were can i download the 1002 bios for the m2n sli not deluxe


----------



## nanosec

I just downgraded to BIOS 2205 and I can not boot normally I have to reset each time lol
I think I just about had enough of this mess, me goes to buy am3 mobo...


----------



## Gyro

nanosec,sorry you are having so much trouble.

You may have read this already but I'll point to it anyway,start at mack's post #2323 http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...-club-233.html there may be a few tricks to try that might help,like what N2Gaming suggests in post #2331,but read on for few pages past that as the troubleshooting continues.

hope that helps and good luck

Gyro


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nanosec*


I just downgraded to BIOS 2205 and I can not boot normally I have to reset each time lol
I think I just about had enough of this mess, me goes to buy am3 mobo...


Nanosec, just to clarify what processor are you currently running? I still see your old AM2 processor in your signature so I wasn't sure. If you are experiencing these issues with a 940/550 have you tried posting with your 5200+ to see if the same problem reproduces itself?

Good luck


----------



## thewebmaster179

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nanosec*


I just downgraded to BIOS 2205 and I can not boot normally I have to reset each time lol
I think I just about had enough of this mess, me goes to buy am3 mobo...


You know, I had the same problems you mention when I installed my phII. Recently I got myself new memory modules and messed with the timings and frecuency a little (I was wary on leaving the modules at the stock 1066) and I don't have that problem anymore. ...
I'm not sure what happened but I'm guessing the memory controller is the reason for the first boot problem


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys. blitz posted this K10Stat for K10 & k10.5 cpu's in a different section of this forum. It will allow you to use K10 & K10.5 Cool N Quite and also allow you to adjust your cpu multipliers and voltages but ony while Cool N Quiet is disabled in your bios. I had a chat w/him the other night regarding using this and immediately thought about you guys having problems keeping your cpu's cool at idle. If you install this you may be able to get your cpu's to run a little cooler by using cpu idle voltages less then normal voltages.

I have not tried this application yet because I am having other OS/hardware related issues my self and am trying to get those worked out before I move on and add other things that will only further increase the difficulties in diagnosing my problems. I think I have it narrowed it down to my service pack 2. I have tried 3 clean installs and used the redistributable service pack instead of the stand alone service pack and I think that is causing a lot of my installation problems w/games like Crysis etc etc...


----------



## Blitz6804

A little? At 3510 MHz I idle at 34Âº C. At 1080 MHz I idle at 25Âº C. Stock CnQ would get me down to 24Âº C, but that is with a higher multi and a lower HTT, so I will take this happily. With this in my pocket, I can once again be free to use whatever multiplier I want!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blitz6804* 
A little? At 3510 MHz I idle at 34Âº C. At 1080 MHz I idle at 25Âº C. Stock CnQ would get me down to 24Âº C, but that is with a higher multi and a lower HTT, so I will take this happily. With this in my pocket, I can once again be free to use whatever multiplier I want!

Thanks for that info blitz. We have several members here running the M2N series mobo's w/temp related issues and I was thinking they may give this a shot to see if they could get it under controll a little better.


----------



## Blitz6804

The only problem is that it only helps under mild to moderate load. You load that sucker out, it is going to go back to the clocks you have set in the BIOS.


----------



## actuality

Hi guys, 1st post here!

I was given this motherboard a while back along with a 6800GT and an Athlon 4600+ due to some bios issues the previous owner had. I decided to make a bit of a gaming rig out of the bits with a gradual upgrade planned. Recently it has all come together and I have sorted the bios issues and flashed right up to 2207 (fixed version).

Today I dropped in a Phenom II 940 and Zalman CNPS9700 and everything went very smoothly. Overclocked to 3.4ghz with a 17x multiplier with no problems at all

Overall very pleased with this board!!









However I have been keeping my eye on the temps and something is not quite right. I have attached an image of idle(ish) and 100% load screenshots of PC wizard 08. As well as the temps looking a bit on the warm side the 'CPU Temp' is higher than the Core temp's







I have tried reseating the Zalman HSF with very little change in temps. What kind of temperatures are other P2 940 owners getting on this board??

Cheers


----------



## N2Gaming

I could add you to the members roster if you would like to join the M2N club. It's cool if not. This is a very common issue w/these mobo's. I personally would reccomned running the cpu at bone stock spd's while you get to know more about your cpu and what all the settings in your bios can do before you push it to much. Have you tried to under volt any settings in the bios to see if you can run stable w/undervolting your settings, Primarily the cpu. Also what are the voltages reading in CPUZ or what ever app's you use to check you voltages w/in windows?


----------



## actuality

If you could add me to the roster that would be great. I havent had much time to play with voltages to be honest. When set to Auto the bios always gives the chip 1.376V, I tried and drop this back a bit and took it down to 1.34 (had to choose a slightly lower voltage in the bios - always seems to overvolt it a bit?) That lowered the temperatures slightly - seemed stable in prime, then I just got bored and wanted to see how it sat at 3.4ghz







Will definitely drop it back to stock though now...

Will give it another shot tomorow.


----------



## Blitz6804

I run my x4 940 at 1.376 V personally. Doing so permits me around 3.5 GHz. If you would rather run 1.340 V, I would not fault you in the least; especially since it will run cooler, and if you have a newer chip, you might be able to run it faster than I despite the lower voltage.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys please give actuality a warm Club M2N welcome.


----------



## thlnk3r

Actuality, welcome to the club









N2Gaming, wasn't there another club member that was running a Zalman 9700 that had temperature issues with their quad?


----------



## N2Gaming

thlk3r yup, I think we have had several w/me being one of them.







The 9700 is a really good cooler for what it is. I mean very easy to set up, polished surface and decent TIM comes w/it. Additionally it can be turned in any direction just by changing how the clip goes over the HS. No need to remove your mobo to mount and the list goes on. Pretty blue or green led's depending on the model. OK I guess it's not hard to tell I love my 9700's


----------



## thlnk3r

N2Gaming, perhaps it was another thread but I thought someone here was having mounting issues with their 9700? Possibly convex/concave surface? It might of been another thread


----------



## N2Gaming

Perhaps you are thinking of This post that is the only thing I can think of...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Perhaps you are thinking of This post that is the only thing I can think of...









N2Gaming, oh no it was a post from a few days ago. Matter of fact it might of been in the 550BE club


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya actuality, welcome.

And to you other hangers on, hiya to you too.









I've been ok and am really looking forward to moving, *this time for real*.







I got a place with two good friends and it is going to be so peaceful. But when I move in I just gotta do a cleanup/tuneup for my box. New tim, rearrange cables and such and maybe pick up a corsair tx750. Oh so homey this place is.


----------



## N2Gaming

good luck GB


----------



## G-Byte

Thanks N2G. I am looking forward to the move. Sure I'll have two females to live with but they are like sisters to me but it will have alot calmer and quieter atmosphere. And I can get some of this crap out of my bedroom and have more space for the important things like my computer and bed.


----------



## actuality

Hey guys, thanks for the warm welcome









Been experimenting with getting the temperatures down this evening, reseated the 9700 a couple of times with varying amounts of thermal grease. I have used most of it up now but have found a sweet spot with slightly less applied than before. However when re-applying the grease there were a few darkish streaks in it







(I had listened to N2Gaming and mixed it well beforehand). Still not being entierly happy with it however, so bought some Arctic Silver 5 - have had good experience with Arctic thermal compounds in the past.

Then went on to lowering the voltage on the vcore. Have it at 1.2V currently yielding much better temperatures and apparently stable on Prime (only been running an hour or so). Haven't ventured any lower yet but looking around the net, 1.2V seems to be about the lowest stable voltage at stock speeds.


----------



## thlnk3r

Actuality, glad to hear 1.2 volts is holding up for you. Is the surface of the 9700 pretty clean? Are there any scratches/dings? If you haven't thought about it already you could lap both surfaces (processor and heatsink). This would get rid of any imperfections that may exist on the heatsink. Not only that but it should also flatten the base more which provides a better contact with the processor when mounted. Lapping would definitely yield some better temperatures under load as well. Just remember, lapping your processor will void the warranty. Here is the guide that I followed: http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ltake-big.html.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

I'm glad to hear it actuality. I am setting up my shop in the garage and will post pics for all O Yo Pictorial Whorials.







It's nothing spectacular atm but I am going to have a dedicated M2N32 SLI Deluxe for Bios Help Questions and so on. I plan on using my older early to mid 90's 27" CRT Magnavox TV as a Monitor so I should be able to post some good bios screens w/it. Your temps should come down a bit more when the AS5 cures and sets up.

I just started open mobo bench testing my M2N32 today in the garage and am quite pleased w/what I am learning...

I also plan to use one of my mobo's out side of the chassis for temperature diagnostics. I am able to feel componants i.e. heat sinks pipes and so on a lot easier if they are not in a chassis. I like them on a bench at eye and arms reach.

I am currently Testing my RMA'd Mobo that is for sale and it seems to be working just Flawlessly w/a X2 5400+ BE and PCI vid card.

I will be using wireless internet in the garage so this is why I am choosing to use one of these mobo's out there. I can use this mobo as a DHCP Server to connect all of my other benchmark systems in the garage.

I need another keyboard or two. Donations gladly accepted.









thlk3r, Great suggestion on the Lapping. I personally don't like to lapp my cpu's. I'd rather void the waraty by running it naked but in all honesty I won't do any of those things untill my waranty period has expired and I don't have any thing to loose at that point any way.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I'm glad to hear it actuality. I am setting up my shop in the garage and will post pics for all O Yo Pictorial Whorials.







It's nothing spectacular atm but I am going to have a dedicated M2N32 SLI Deluxe for Bios Help Questions and so on. I plan on using my older early to mid 90's 27" CRT Magnavox TV as a Monitor so I should be able to post some good bios screens w/it. Your temps should come down a bit more when the AS5 cures and sets up.

N2Gaming, this is a really cool idea. I can't wait to see this


----------



## N2Gaming

Thlnk3r, I have been in the garage drinking my silver bullets







trying to figure out why none of my CD rom drives won't read the installation disk's from ASUS. So I came into the house to copy the files to a USB thumb drive hoping to install the Mobo and other drivers for the M2N32 and I dediced to click on the properties of the disk and low and behold the disk is over 2GB.







I have been out in the garage for hours, mind you trying to make a DVD rom work in a older CD rom Drive.





















at least I got some feel good while doing so.







Thanks to the rockies. So I'm gonna get the driver files that I need from the DVD onto usb thumb drive and hope that the generic windows drivers will detect the thumb drive and allow me to install the drivers for the mobo and Wifi.

Oh btw I have taken pictures of my garage for the before and aft. Not to impress but to show what all is involved in this projetct.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys, here is a few pics of my working area in progress. I wanted to upload pictures w/explanations of what I am doing but I tried something new w/my pictures and it did not work out as planned. I would upload more pictures w/explanations but I am only allowed 5 max pics per post doing it this way. Arg so I guess I'll have to do the Imageups thing if you all really want to see all the pics w/explanations.


----------



## G-Byte

Better do some cleanup so the airflow is better.
















PS: can you edit my system name to this?

Pholding PhA == Folding PhenomAntec I know, kinda drab but what can a slow fella think of?)


----------



## Red Son

Ηello








Apologies if i post it in the wrong section .
Recently i buy one M2N32WS Professional .
May i ask few things here?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Better do some cleanup so the airflow is better.

















 Huh I have more stuff. I would prolly be a 1/2 millionair if I did not purchase half the stuff I have. All jokes aside I have been slowly cleaning up my house, garage etc etc. I moved into this place when I was on the road working all the time. Then I had a bad motor cycle accident so I was not able to do a lot of stuff for a while. Trust me this place has come a long way since 6 months ago. I still need a shed in the back yard. sigh one of these days.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


PS: can you edit my system name to this?


Done!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Red Son*


Recently i buy one M2N32WS Professional .
May i ask few things here?


 Hi Red Son,You certainly may ask any thing you want. I have one of those mobo's my self and you just reminded me of something. I need to take a picture of the mobo near the cpu. I think the mobo is missing a componant and that may be why it powers on and off right away every time I try to use it.

Hey Eclipse, I have been wondering if I am missing a componant in the red circled area above the cpu socket on this M2N32 WS Pro mobo???

Thanks.


----------



## Gyro

Hey guys Bios 2208 is coming shortly.It's out!see edit.
Has been added to bios history, but not available to download quite yet, soon though I would think.
I will keep checking and let you know when it is downloadable.

Gyro

edit; dowload from here;ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...-SLI%20Deluxe/


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey guys, here is a few pics of my working area in progress.


N2Gaming, on the first and second picture under the right side of the keyboard is that S3 Virge PCI video card? Nostalgia baby









Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey Eclipse, I have been wondering if I am missing a componant in the red circled area above the cpu socket on this M2N32 WS Pro mobo???


Not sure what others might say but to me it doesn't look like anything is "missing" or "removed". Usually if something was broken off you would see the solder points broken. Asus probably uses the same reference design for this series so perhaps there is a component there but not for this particular model.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, on the first and second picture under the right side of the keyboard is that S3 Virge PCI video card? Nostalgia baby









Not sure what others might say but to me it doesn't look like anything is "missing" or "removed". Usually if something was broken off you would see the solder points broken. Asus probably uses the same reference design for this series so perhaps there is a component there but not for this particular model.

Good luck


The GPU chip says 
S3 Trio64V+ 
P1E3BF 
86C765 
9619 M1L54.002
Taiwan.

I don' know a whole lot about it but I picked it up fairly cheap at a pc recycler in Santa Clara, CA several years ago like in the late 90's It's a good 1M pci card for testing pci slots. i have a couple others like the rage128Pro 16M and a Trident that I know even less about other then it being a pci card. I let go of the Voodoo agp 3000 back in 2000 when I broke up w/a gf of the time. I let her son keep the card. We use to game a lot back then. We mostly played old games like Moto Cross Madness 2 and a couple of others.

Funny htink you mention the solder being broken. the solder looks as if some thing was there at one point in time and was pulled away. I'll see if I can get a better shot of the solder points for ya.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Funny think you mention the solder being broken. the solder looks as if some thing was there at one point in time and was pulled away. I'll see if I can get a better shot of the solder points for ya.


N2Gaming, sounds like a plan. Judging by the image you posted it doesn't look like something was removed/broken off. Perhaps the photo detail is slow. Does the motherboard POST?

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Hey guys Bios 2208 is coming shortly.It's out!see edit.
Has been added to bios history, but not available to download quite yet, soon though I would think.
I will keep checking and let you know when it is downloadable.

Gyro

edit; dowload from here;ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/M2N32-SLI%20Deluxe/


Thanks Gyro, this is good news unless it's still the same-O-same-O updates w more problems. ASUS just put out 2207 and now they have 2208 on the chalk board. Hmm Makes we wonder what 2208 fixes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, sounds like a plan. Judging by the image you posted it doesn't look like something was removed/broken off. Perhaps the photo detail is slow. Does the motherboard POST?

Good luck


No post. It powers all the fans on for a second or two then powers right back off on it's own free will. I have tried different stuff not out of the norm to get it to post but it don't even want to stay powered on long enough to detect anything.

Here is a little better picture. It's still hard to see from the picture but you can see the difference in solder color. the darker spot right at the top of the welds looks to me like some thing was broken.

EDIT: thlk3r, you are correct. I just looked at one from new egg seen here adn it looks the same as mine. arg


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
EDIT: thlk3r, you are correct. I just looked at one from new egg seen here adn it looks the same as mine. arg

N2Gaming, yeah I figured that was the case. The solders points look pretty clean to me. There might of been something there for a different model related to the same series board. So the board doesn't POST at all huh









Did you try replacing the bios chip? How does the rest of the board look in terms of capacitors and other small components? Are there any deep scratches ect? Where did you get the board from?

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Yeah the mobo looks pretty clean there is a few light scratches nothing to be concerned about and all the chips/capacitors/componants look to be in good shape. I did purchase a extra bios chip form ASUS for this and I still get the same results " no post "

Maybe I'll try a pci card just for chuckles.

EDIT: Oh I forgot to mention. i got this on ebay for $50.00 but the seller gave me a full refund as soon as I told her it was not working. It has some broken plastic around a USB & 1394 port but that don't make any diff to me as long as it works. ASUS on the other hand prolly wont warranty this thing do to the broken plastic around the ports.


----------



## Red Son

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hi Red Son,You certainly may ask any thing you want. I have one of those mobo's my self and you just reminded me of something. I need to take a picture of the mobo near the cpu. I think the mobo is missing a componant and that may be why it powers on and off right away every time I try to use it.

Hey Eclipse, I have been wondering if I am missing a componant in the red circled area above the cpu socket on this M2N32 WS Pro mobo???

Thanks.

OK i ask







.If i dont get the picture today tomorow i remove the cpu
and take a look and i post picture (my camera is lamme i trie for the best







).


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red Son* 
OK i ask







.If i dont get the picture today tomorow i remove the cpu
and take a look and i post picture (my camera is lamme i trie for the best







).

Thank you Red Son. That wont be needed any more, I just looked at the same mobo image on newegg and the mobo does not have any thing in that location so save the tim and your time.


----------



## Red Son

ah u are too fast








Missing here too btw ,wich u see it in other pic"s as u say.
In my question (one for the moment).
If u notice in the pic in the cpu power (8pin) i put only the 4.
The system is working so far good.In time maybe i have problems?
Cpu is Athlon X2 5050e .


----------



## Dougw133

New to the forums, hello all. I have had "an" M2N since October 2007. I love this board and have had very good experience's with it. I had to RMA one once with a failed bios flash, but ASUS was very helpful and sent me a new board.

I have dabbled with overclocking here and there, mostly with my video cards. I have a CARPC which I have slightly OC'd using a small bump in the FSB.

My question for you today is about a problem I am running into that is really making no sense to me. As you all know the board has "AI Overclocking) 2, 5, 8, 10% steps. If I set the AI to 10% the system reboots just fine and Everest reports the CPU running at 3,080 Mhz. Really, that is about 8% overclock. My system specs are in my sig. I was running an AMD Phenom 9950 Black (125W) but felt the FX-62 did more for my with CPU intensive games such as Microsoft FSX. I decided I did not like the AI Overclock option and feel I could push a lot more out of my CPU and ram.

The problem is no matter what I do nothing is stable. When the AI overclocks, I see the FSB is at 216.4 and the Multi is at 14X. Vcore is 1.375V and Vdimm 2.2V. The PCIE is locked at 100Mhz, and the ram running at 400Mhz with 5-5-5-18 2T. I spent hours and days reading and understanding Overclocking much better and still am at a loss for my poor attempt. When I manually attempt to overclock, the system typically doesn't reboot the first time. A second reboot usually post's the bios, but never makes it past the loading screen of windows. I have tried to manually set the bios to the exact speeds and voltages the AI uses and it won't even post the bios. Even setting the FSB to 202 and the multi of 14X will cause problems.

Another oddity is that if I set the FSB to 300Mhz, and the multi to 11X, in theory that should yield 3,300 Mhz, or 3.3Ghz.. The bios reports the clock speed to be 4.2Ghz! Changing the ram does nothing, whether 522, 677, or 800. No matter what I do, when manually adjusting the bios reports the clock speed to be that of 3080, 3224, or 4200..Nothing in between. What is holding me back? Even when making the slightest adjustment of 2 mhz to the FSB this becomes unstable. I am cooled well, the bios version is from 5/09, and even with the AI overclock at 10% the CPU temp is 21C. Any ideas? Thanks for reading my book!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, on the first and second picture under the right side of the keyboard is that S3 Virge PCI video card? Nostalgia baby









Not sure what others might say but to me it doesn't look like anything is "missing" or "removed". Usually if something was broken off you would see the solder points broken. Asus probably uses the same reference design for this series so perhaps there is a component there but not for this particular model.

Good luck

There is nothing missing there at least if there is it is also missing on mine.

Sorry it took so long M2N.

BTW check to make sure the board is not warped. It sounds like you have the same issue I do whn I cold boot. Turns on, fans spool up and then about 2 seconds later it shuts off. My issue is that the board is warped and so on a cold boot I have to warp it in order(i guess) for the metal in the PCB to touch enough for it so start and then once it warms up I'm golden. I know sounds Like a PITA but I love this board I was prob the first real "overclocking" board I have had I hope it never dies but I know it is getting more and more stubborn.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
It has some broken plastic around a USB & 1394 port but that don't make any diff to me as long as it works.

N2Gaming, was anything around that area on the pcb damaged? How many different power supplies did you test with?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
BTW check to make sure the board is not warped. It sounds like you have the same issue I do whn I cold boot. Turns on, fans spool up and then about 2 seconds later it shuts off. My issue is that the board is warped and so on a cold boot I have to warp it in order(i guess) for the metal in the PCB to touch enough for it so start and then once it warms up I'm golden.

Eclipseaudio4, how did the board become "warped" in the first place?

Good luck


----------



## Dougw133

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dougw133* 
New to the forums, hello all. I have had "an" M2N since October 2007. I love this board and have had very good experience's with it. I had to RMA one once with a failed bios flash, but ASUS was very helpful and sent me a new board.

I have dabbled with overclocking here and there, mostly with my video cards. I have a CARPC which I have slightly OC'd using a small bump in the FSB.

My question for you today is about a problem I am running into that is really making no sense to me. As you all know the board has "AI Overclocking) 2, 5, 8, 10% steps. If I set the AI to 10% the system reboots just fine and Everest reports the CPU running at 3,080 Mhz. Really, that is about 8% overclock. My system specs are in my sig. I was running an AMD Phenom 9950 Black (125W) but felt the FX-62 did more for my with CPU intensive games such as Microsoft FSX. I decided I did not like the AI Overclock option and feel I could push a lot more out of my CPU and ram.

The problem is no matter what I do nothing is stable. When the AI overclocks, I see the FSB is at 216.4 and the Multi is at 14X. Vcore is 1.375V and Vdimm 2.2V. The PCIE is locked at 100Mhz, and the ram running at 400Mhz with 5-5-5-18 2T. I spent hours and days reading and understanding Overclocking much better and still am at a loss for my poor attempt. When I manually attempt to overclock, the system typically doesn't reboot the first time. A second reboot usually post's the bios, but never makes it past the loading screen of windows. I have tried to manually set the bios to the exact speeds and voltages the AI uses and it won't even post the bios. Even setting the FSB to 202 and the multi of 14X will cause problems.

Another oddity is that if I set the FSB to 300Mhz, and the multi to 11X, in theory that should yield 3,300 Mhz, or 3.3Ghz.. The bios reports the clock speed to be 4.2Ghz! Changing the ram does nothing, whether 522, 677, or 800. No matter what I do, when manually adjusting the bios reports the clock speed to be that of 3080, 3224, or 4200..Nothing in between. What is holding me back? Even when making the slightest adjustment of 2 mhz to the FSB this becomes unstable. I am cooled well, the bios version is from 5/09, and even with the AI overclock at 10% the CPU temp is 21C. Any ideas? Thanks for reading my book!

Another thing I am noticing now is that after a short time the the CPU is reverted back to it's original Clock speed according to Everest..I truly don't get it, and the highest temp it got to was 27C.


----------



## Dougw133

Well, I don;t know, I was hoping for some feedback. I have realized no matter what, after the system levels out it always reverts back to 216.4 FSB. No matter what I manually force, the mb reverts itself back to that odd 216.4 number, and since my setting is 12 X 250FSB (Supposed to be 3.0Ghz, at 216.4 my clock is 2.5Ghz...I don't get it...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dougw133* 
Another thing I am noticing now is that after a short time the the CPU is reverted back to it's original Clock speed according to Everest..I truly don't get it, and the highest temp it got to was 27C.

Dougw133, perhaps this has already been mentioned but have you verified that Cool'n'Quiet is disabled in the BIOS?

N2Gaming, in regards to your M2N32 WS board...look over the board again and make sure there wasn't any ceramic smt capacitors that were broken off or damaged. The attached image shows what they look like. The typical packing size is 0805 (very common and very small).

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks eclipse I'll give it a try when I put it back together. I removed the Heatsinks to see how the goop looks on the NB/SB chipsets and other componants. The heatsink was sitting a little loose over the mosfets so I wanted to investigate.









thlnk3r, I don't see any damage any where that would raise any concerns. of course my eyes are not what they were 10 years ago. I'll have to get a good magnifying glass to looks at it really good. I wish I had one of those circular flourecent magnifyers like they have in factories.

I will also look for any missing or damaged ceramic caps. It will be hard to tell if I am missing any it there is nothing there.


----------



## FXTOi7

wow some real nice oc's here....


----------



## Dougw133

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Dougw133, perhaps this has already been mentioned but have you verified that Cool'n'Quiet is disabled in the BIOS?


Thanks for the response, and yes AMD cool and Quiet is Disabled.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dougw133* 
Another thing I am noticing now is that after a short time the the CPU is reverted back to it's original Clock speed according to Everest..I truly don't get it, and the highest temp it got to was 27C.

Did you have these problems with the 9950?Maybe put it back in and see if it persists.

I've never had one die,so this is just a guess, but could it be a failing cmos battery not properly saving your settings?

Gyro


----------



## Dougw133

I never really overclocked the 9950, I didn't want to, as it ran so damn hot stock. (35C). I might give it a go soon. It doesn't matter what i do, the FSB won't go past 216.4...It's really weird. CPUZ reports the 216.4, but if I reboot and go into the bios all my settings are there and make sense, but once in windows it' limited..I cannot think what could be defaulting or holding me back.


----------



## nalo_b

hi was wondering if anybody tried the new nividia drivers for this board nForce driver 15.25?


----------



## Dougw133

I think I have had it...I just used the stupid "SLI Memory" option to overclock 14%. When the PC started CPUZ told me the FSB was 260, and the Multi 12X. This was effectively showing me that my CPU was running at 3.12ghz..About 2 minutes later without any noticable change, I opened CPUZ back up and now my FSB is 199Mhz, and the Multi remains at 12X. So now my CPU is at 2.4Ghz, 400Mhz lower than stcok, so it underclocked itself! I have everything manual in the bios and it still does this to itself??? I have no clue what is going on. I have never had this much trouble overclocking.

It's Nvidia Control Panel! I load a profile on starup that takes the GPU fans from 60% to 100%, the stupid thing also pushes the FSB back to 200! I dont know how to make these fans run 100% without the control panel, or individually...


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dougw133*


I think I have had it...I just used the stupid "SLI Memory" option to overclock 14%. When the PC started CPUZ told me the FSB was 260, and the Multi 12X. This was effectively showing me that my CPU was running at 3.12ghz..About 2 minutes later without any noticable change, I opened CPUZ back up and now my FSB is 199Mhz, and the Multi remains at 12X. So now my CPU is at 2.4Ghz, 400Mhz lower than stcok, so it underclocked itself! I have everything manual in the bios and it still does this to itself??? I have no clue what is going on. I have never had this much trouble overclocking.

It's Nvidia Control Panel! I load a profile on starup that takes the GPU fans from 60% to 100%, the stupid thing also pushes the FSB back to 200! I dont know how to make these fans run 100% without the control panel, or individually...


Personally I have always tried to avoid overclocking software. If you are using software then it may be detecinting some kind of temperature defaulting or some type of over heat protection ??? IDK just a guess. lol does that even exist? Well I finally got the TV stand built for my garage workstation. It's not pretty but hey it's a garage and I know I wont have to wory about it collapsing w/my TV on it. That would be an expensive mess. I'll get some more pictures for you guys in a few minutes. I still need to hood the TV up to the Bench PC. So you all can get an idea of what I'm doing...

N2G


----------



## N2Gaming

So sorry guys. I ran into a road block. Turns out my 27 " CRT is only an analog TV w one yellow in and one S=Video in so Unless I can find a way to connect the tv to one of my video cards the whole days worth of work was a waiste of time. I should have checked the TV before I started doing all of this. Well on the bright side I have my TV in the garage now. If only I had a Video card that used S-Video out. I'm so tired from all the construction. I think I'll turn in early tonight and let my bones rest...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dougw133* 
About 2 minutes later without any noticable change, I opened CPUZ back up and now my FSB is 199Mhz, and the Multi remains at 12X. So now my CPU is at 2.4Ghz, 400Mhz lower than stcok, so it underclocked itself! I have everything manual in the bios and it still does this to itself?

Dougw133, to me it sounds like there is some type of thermal throttling going on in the BIOS. Did you disable the "Spread Spectrum" option in the bios?

Good luck


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nalo_b*


hi was wondering if anybody tried the new nividia drivers for this board nForce driver 15.25?


I've had them for a while,just install them right over the 15.23,they will overwrite them.
have you seen the 2208 bios update,it fixes the cmos reset bug of 2207 and brings official support for the x3 715 cpu.

Gyro


----------



## Dougw133

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Dougw133, to me it sounds like there is some type of thermal throttling going on in the BIOS. Did you disable the "Spread Spectrum" option in the bios?

Good luck









i dont see "speed spectrum" in my current bios (2207 i believe. im at work so this is from my cell phone, bare with me)...what i think is happening is his.."".. i sue nvidia 8800gtx's which stock run at 60% fan...i was having a "profile" load with vista that made the fans rin at 100%, at the same time apparently it loads it all together for a full "device profile". so it loads default cpu, ram, chipset, and gpu settings..i cant seem to find away to have it just load gpu properties...i didnt get a chance to confirm this theory as i waork 12 hour shifts....i will test it out tonight...thanks! btw where is this speed spectrum in the bios?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dougw133* 
i sue nvidia 8800gtx's which stock run at 60% fan...i was having a "profile" load with vista that made the fans rin at 100%, at the same time apparently it loads it all together for a full "device profile". so it loads default cpu, ram, chipset, and gpu settings..i cant seem to find away to have it just load gpu properties...

Dougw133, I typically try to avoid software overclocking (unless it's for the GPU). It's very easy to have an unstable overclock while overclocking through software. Worse case scenario you could loose your OS to data corruption. If it's a simple "missing NTLDR" issue then it can be rebuilt.

Is the application you're referring to called "nTune"?

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dougw133* 
i was having a "profile" load with vista that made the fans rin at 100%, at the same time apparently it loads it all together for a full "device profile".

I would unistall that software and see if you can get your cpu overclocked via bios settings. Then I would download Precision from EVGA. It should allow you to adjust your video card perameters very easily and not conflict w/your bios settings. You may have to re-install your os if it keep reverting back to defaults. That's if you can't figure out why it's doing so in the first place.

Good luck,

N2G


----------



## Dougw133

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Dougw133, I typically try to avoid software overclocking (unless it's for the GPU). It's very easy to have an unstable overclock while overclocking through software. Worse case scenario you could loose your OS to data corruption. If it's a simple "missing NTLDR" issue then it can be rebuilt.

Is the application you're referring to called "nTune"?

Good luck










I understand, but what I am saying is, is that I am NOT overclocking with software, or wasn't aware for that matter. In theory I was and didnt know about it. I was setting all points in the bios, but the Nvidia Control panel for the Forceware version I have was loading up a







rofile: for my fan speeds which also happened to affect everything system wise. I will try using the suggested "Precision" ..Thanks, again, thank you!


----------



## Dale-C

Hey guys, is the 2208 BIOS out yet? If is it a good OCing BIOS?


----------



## N2Gaming

_You could always give the bios a shot_ and tell us what you find out. I think Gyro is using it atm but as a beta or something along those lines.

I have some sort of good news. I think the SB is what is causing all of the temperature problems. I am running One of my M2N32 SLI Deluxe mobo's on my work bench on the mobo box w/2x9800GT's and found out that I can keep my SB cooler just by taping up the bottom portion of my GPU where the hot exhause air comes out accross the SB. The south bridge was getting up to 47-48C while playing Crysis sli'd. w/just the tape on the gpu covering the SB I have dropped the temps a bit. Additionally I am running Precission w/my GPU fans full bore 100% and they have seemed to cool down a bit as well.

Another good thing I have to report is I no longer have a GPU temp difference of 12-14C between the two. I of couse will continue my benching w/this x2 5400+ cpu before I drop the x4 940 BE into this mobo. I am running GRPHX benchmarks atm to try and duplicate my artifacting problems on a different mobo. If I can't duplicate the artifacting problems w/a different mobo then I will try the cpu that was in the Destroyer to rule out CPU as the cause of artifacting.

Once I get the x4 940 in this thing I will run it bone stock for a while untill I can figure out how to keep the hottest area cool enough for my safety zone of comfortable temps. I'll keep you all posted on my findings.

Oh last thing. Does any one know if I can get a HD converter to hook my Video cards up to my Analog TV? I would still like to be able to use the TV in the garage as a benchmarking Monitor.

Thanks guys for your continued support in this club.


----------



## Dale-C

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Oh last thing. Does any one know if I can get a HD converter to hook my Video cards up to my Analog TV? I would still like to be able to use the TV in the garage as a benchmarking Monitor.

Thanks guys for your continued support in this club.


Yeh mate. What input does ur TV have first?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Yeh mate. What input does ur TV have first?


Hi Dale-C, my TV only has the one Yellow RCA style connector the Standard cable TV connector that screws into the socket and One S-Video input.


----------



## Dale-C

Well all of my video cards have come with an S-Video to Yellow RCA Female Connector. If you have one all you need to do is plug it into your video card then get a Male to Male RCA Video cable/adapter and your done. You will need to also configure the S-Video on your computer first through the video card's control panel.

Edit, I was just thinking, you could get a Male Video RCA to S-Video cable aswell.


----------



## N2Gaming

So your saying that my video cards HD Connection can be used for S-video. Becuase as far as I know it is for Composate cabel and it does not come w/a S-Video style connnector. I tried one of the S-Video cables laying around here at my house and no dice. I will have to look into the nvidia control pannel to see if it makes any difference or where the connection selection would be. Do you know where that selection is?


----------



## Dale-C

No your video cards S Video connection is used for TVs. And with Nvidia I don't think you have to configure anything afaik.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dale-C* 
No your video cards S Video connection is used for TVs. And with Nvidia I don't think you have to configure anything afaik.

Well I only wish it were that simple Dale. My video card HD connector has a red/blue/green RCA out to TV no S-Video or Yellow RCA so Unless I'm missing something. My video card is for HD TV's not Analog. That is why I asked if there was a HD to Analog converter like for cable tv. I may try one of those to see if it works for me.

Thanks for you help


----------



## Dougw133

Honest question...FX-62 or Phenom 9950 BE 125w? I have both, affraid to use the phenom because the thing is hot! If I could get some surefire cooling what would one suggest..Short reminder...FX-62 is Dual core 2.8GHZ, Phenom Quad Core 2.6GHZ...It seems my max clock on the fx-62 is 3.1GHZ (I figured Id be able to crank this thing, others have it on 3.6). Havent OC'd the Phenom yet..Opinions and suggestions most appreciated.


----------



## Dale-C

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Well I only wish it were that simple Dale. My video card HD connector has a red/blue/green RCA out to TV no S-Video or Yellow RCA so Unless I'm missing something. My video card is for HD TV's not Analog. That is why I asked if there was a HD to Analog converter like for cable tv. I may try one of those to see if it works for me.

Thanks for you help


Ohhh I see now, you have an S-Video to Component cable (RGB RCA) or a DVI-Component Adapter! You will need a Male Component Video to S-Video adapter, but I don't kno if they make them. Or you could just buy an S-Video to Yellow/Video RCA and then malt to male RCA adapter? Its all very confusing isnt it!


----------



## N2Gaming

Slightly confusing yes. My video card has the 7 pin HD connector into 3 RCA composits. I did not know the Newer HD video cards like my 9800GT's would work w/a analog tv. I may just need the proper S-Video type of connector. I tried using my dedicated S-Video cable at both the card and TV w/no other connections and the TV would not display video. I don't think it was a Nvidia setting either. sigh


----------



## Dale-C

Do ya reckon ya could take a photo of that 7 PIN HD to Component cable?


----------



## nalo_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


I've had them for a while,just install them right over the 15.23,they will overwrite them.
have you seen the 2208 bios update,it fixes the cmos reset bug of 2207 and brings official support for the x3 715 cpu.

Gyro


Gyro do you just download and isntall in windows? cause ive installed one of these updates before and bsod right after. havent bothered with these updates ever since.
thanks!
chad


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Do ya reckon ya could take a photo of that 7 PIN HD to Component cable?


Here you go. Oh and here is how my garage looked prior to putting the TV in there. I had to take the table saw off of the tool box that it's on in the first picture. Then remove the tool box seen in the first picture on the pool table and put it where the table saw was on the other tool box. I had to do all this to make room for the TV. I only spent a few hours making the tv stand. Most of the time was spent shuffling junk around in my garage to make room so I could get in there and do the work I needed to do to move the tool boxes etc etc.


----------



## N2Gaming

OK guys after much research I have come to the conclusion that my 9800GT GPU's are not defecting. I have been trying to make my system hum for a couple of days now. Uh one of the biggest problems I was having on my bench w/the M2N32 SLI Deluxw was my ram timings. I discovered that I can run 1T command rate w/4 sticks of 1g installed. Here is the catch. I was running them at DDR400 Speeds and not knowing it. So I did a few bench marks and was like why the heck is my ram scoring so low of scores. I'm talking really slow in Everest Ultimate. like 5600 - 5700 score for ram and latencies of 75 wow














I knew it was not right but I was muftified that I was able to run 4 sticks in sli mode w/1T command rate. Any way I finally figured out the ram problems and got it all dialed in again.

AMD no longer has the XP Duel core optimizer on their web sight. So it took me a while to find that. Once my os was working good, gpu drivers working good in SLI mode & Crysis " no artifacting Thank you god" duel core optimized for xp, and all my temps under controll I decided to run Crysis once again and this final time I was like why did I ever buy the Destroyer. Well I may just have to test the x4 940 BE in this benched mobo sooner then I anticipated.

My guess is one of the following was happening w/the Destroyer & 9800GT's/Crysis = artifacting.

Bad OS upgrades
Bad Drivers of some sort mobo etc etc.
bad ram " ram test's pass w/flying colors "
bad cpu.
So now I will have to test the X4 940 BE CPU next w/Crysis in the benched mobo M2N32 SLI Deluxe to make sure it's not the cpu. Once I know it was not the cpu I will then try the ram. If I don't get any problems will all of the hardware from my Destroyer once it's all installed into the M2N32 SLI Deluxe then I can only come to a couple of conclusions, either mobo issues, OS issues or Driver issues prolly mobo driver issues.

I'll keep you all posted.

Oh yeah I have been thinking about creating a fan of some sort prolly the Mosfet squiral cage fan to keep the SB cool. I'll let you all know how that goes as well.









I am the happiest I have been in a few days. My GPU's are not the problem. Yeah one problem down. Now to get to the cause of the Artifacting.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Hey guys, is the 2208 BIOS out yet? If is it a good OCing BIOS?










Hey Dale-C, check post # 2890 on page #289 for a link.

I think it is official, they just made it 2208 instead of having three versions of 2207, it just has not made it to the official download page yet.

So far no problems with it and seems to oc fine.

Nalo_b, that's how I done it,double click/install/reboot/cross fingers/.

good luck

N2Gaming, I run my squirrel cage between the cpu cooler and rear exhaust fan
and find It really helps with the chipset cooling,They do have heatpipes remember.As far as disrupting airflow, HA, it's not that big of a fan to over power two 120mm fans ,hehe.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


N2Gaming, I run my squirrel cage between the cpu cooler and rear exhaust fan
and find It really helps with the chipset cooling,They do have heatpipes remember.As far as disrupting airflow, HA, it's not that big of a fan to over power two 120mm fans ,hehe.


I plan to instal it right over th SB


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dougw133*


Honest question...FX-62 or Phenom 9950 BE 125w? I have both, affraid to use the phenom because the thing is hot! If I could get some surefire cooling what would one suggest..Short reminder...FX-62 is Dual core 2.8GHZ, Phenom Quad Core 2.6GHZ...It seems my max clock on the fx-62 is 3.1GHZ (I figured Id be able to crank this thing, others have it on 3.6). Havent OC'd the Phenom yet..Opinions and suggestions most appreciated.


Dougw133, the 9950BE may outperform the FX-62 wit it's two extra cores. A few other primary differences is the DIE shrink and architecture. I guess it depends on what you primarily do on your computer. Do you run any applications/games that would take advantage of a multi-core processor? The TDP for a 9950BE (140W) is certainly a lot more than a FX-62 (125W). Would additional cooling be required for a 9950BE? Perhaps...but with what you have now as your primary cooler you may not have to worry.

Hope that helps


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, was anything around that area on the pcb damaged? How many different power supplies did you test with?

Eclipseaudio4, how did the board become "warped" in the first place?

Good luck

Not sure how It became warped but I'm guessing some one did not use all the standoffs and had a really heavy heatsink.


----------



## N2Gaming

I looked at my board and it don't appear to be warped. I think your board may be more server or industrialized for reliability.







go figure. You may have got your mobo after it was deemed not worthy.







That is prolly how I ended up w/mine.

Has your mobo always had the coldboot issues?


----------



## actuality

Hi guys, my AS5 arrived along with some Isopropanol, gave the the CPU and HS a thoroughly good clean and just used put a blob of the AS in the middle of the cpu (as per Arctic Silver website instructions). Ran prime for a bit earlier on and topped out a bit under under 45C - much better temperatures than I was getting with the Zalman grease... Would you guys say that was acceptable, considering it is still running at 1.2V? Thanks for the lapping guide btw thlnk3r, doesn't look too hard and I already have all the high grit sandpaper etc. For the time being though I think I will leave it as is, not wanting to void the warranty on my brand new chip









On another note, I picked up a GTX 285 - certainly packs a bit more of a punch than the 6800GT


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *actuality* 
Hi guys, my AS5 arrived along with some Isopropanol, gave the the CPU and HS a thoroughly good clean and just used put a blob of the AS in the middle of the cpu (as per Arctic Silver website instructions). Ran prime for a bit earlier on and topped out a bit under under 45C - much better temperatures than I was getting with the Zalman grease... Would you guys say that was acceptable, considering it is still running at 1.2V? Thanks for the lapping guide btw thlnk3r, doesn't look too hard and I already have all the high grit sandpaper etc. For the time being though I think I will leave it as is, not wanting to void the warranty on my brand new chip









On another note, I picked up a GTX 285 - certainly packs a bit more of a punch than the 6800GT

















Have you tried to run crysis on the 6600 ?

Edit: (I'm going blind I tell you) I now see that you had a 6800GT. That may be able to run Crysis. my 6600 won't run it on it's best day.


----------



## Gyro

your fine with that temp,as5 has a cure time so your temps should improve
over time too.

good job

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

OK I just noticed my SB droped 2c degrees from 41c to 39c after putting the squirl cage fan on top of the SB chip. I'm thinking of putting two of them back to back on top of the SB to see if it makes yet a bigger improvement.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
OK I just noticed my SB droped 2c degrees from 41c to 39c after putting the squirl cage fan on top of the SB chip. I'm thinking of putting two of them back to back on top of the SB to see if it makes yet a bigger improvement.









Yeah That was one major thing I noticed when I went H20. Both my ram and SB/MB temps went way down as they were not being heated by my cpu. If that zalemen(?) was not in the way I would say put it on the fins where it belongs and really see an improvement.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Yeah That was one major thing I noticed when I went H20. Both my ram and SB/MB temps went way down as they were not being heated by my cpu. If that zalemen(?) was not in the way I would say put it on the fins where it belongs and really see an improvement.

Are you saying I sould run one on both the top and lower finned heat sinks for added cooling?

I have one on the SB no make that have two on the SB and no difference form runnig just one on it. I also have one on the exhauste side of the mobo on what I think to be the mosfets.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Are you saying I sould run one on both the top and lower finned heat sinks for added cooling?

I have one on the SB no make that have two on the SB and no difference form runnig just one on it. I also have one on the exhauste side of the mobo on what I think to be the mosfets.

So you had one on the mosfets all along,and got an extra 2c by putting one on the sb?

Starting to get the use of the fingers on my right hand back(after surgery) so I set to tinkering with my new 720.After having it for three weeks









Here is shots of my first tinker,

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Yup, I'm trying to find the best cooling option before using the X4 9400 BE again on the new mobo from ASUS. At the moment I just started artifacting and getting some lag in Crysis while in SLI mode w/only 4xAA I was running 8xAA no problem and then it just started artifacting again. Arg so BFG told me to try driver 178.24 and I'm about to do that now.

Good Job on the overclock. Have you tested for stability yet?


----------



## actuality

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 







Have you tried to run crysis on the 6600 ?

Edit: (I'm going blind I tell you) I now see that you had a 6800GT. That may be able to run Crysis. my 6600 won't run it on it's best day.

Ah the 6800gt loved Crysis, if everything was put on low with no AA it was actually playable!! GTX285 on the other hand gets about the same framerate with everything maxed out









I have run into a bit of a random problem though, upon restarting the computer the monitor seems not to receive any signal from the card and doesn't until windows login screen loads. I am able to enter bios (I guess) by tapping the del key every few seconds during upon restart - it then never makes its way to the login screen and the monitor never comes on. Got any ideas?

Cheers


----------



## N2Gaming

Actuality. Make sure your cable is not loose at the video card if not then try to uninstall the drivers through the add remove progranms in the control panel and shut the machine off so you can pull the video card out and reseat it. Then try to put the Video cable from your monitor on the other DVI slot. Try to boot your system up and re-install the drivers.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## Gyro

Ya,prime and everest stable, added .0125v to vcore to compensate for a little
vdroop (1.344v -1.328v which is stock volts).

Thats just beginning, going to try a little more tonight. The next week is going to be hot and humid so probably have to back it down for a while.

N2Gaming, you could always lay a case fan across your vid cards for a
little more cfm blowing on the sb,might help with the top vid card temps too.
178.24 are awsome drivers, I've often thought of going back to those ,I don't need physics.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks for the suggestion about the case fan. My gpu's I'm not to worried about. I just use EVGA's Precission to turn the fans up to 100%. They are all good after that. but that might work for keeping the chipset's cooler.

I have never tried different drivers in the past. If I had to reload an os I always just loaded up the most recent driver and if it worked fine for me then I would stick w/it. Most 99% of the time the most recent drivers work for me.

I noticed this time when I rolled the drivers back from 190.38 to 178.24 that my SLI'd cards artifacted a lot faster then useual. I'm wondering if those drivers are more intense on the GPU's.

In any case I just finished testing one GPU w/those drivers. Now I'm off to test the other card w/those drivers. I hope this card starts arifacting right away so I know it the card this time.


----------



## Dougw133

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Dougw133, the 9950BE may outperform the FX-62 wit it's two extra cores. A few other primary differences is the DIE shrink and architecture. I guess it depends on what you primarily do on your computer. Do you run any applications/games that would take advantage of a multi-core processor? The TDP for a 9950BE (140W) is certainly a lot more than a FX-62 (125W). Would additional cooling be required for a 9950BE? Perhaps...but with what you have now as your primary cooler you may not have to worry.

Hope that helps









I usually play MS FSX..A few others. FSX is huge CPU hog, and wasn't designed with multi core in mind. There have been slight improvements however not full yet. I feel like the FX-62 performs a little better and gets better frame rates in FSX. I have not OC'd the Phenom yet however. I think I'll give it a shot if I can ever figure out why this mobo won't OC right. Today I set my FSB at 220 and my multi at 15X...Do the math it's 3300mhz. The mobo reports and runs at 3080.


----------



## ZerotoHero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Slightly confusing yes. My video card has the 7 pin HD connector into 3 RCA composits. I did not know the Newer HD video cards like my 9800GT's would work w/a analog tv. I may just need the proper S-Video type of connector. I tried using my dedicated S-Video cable at both the card and TV w/no other connections and the TV would not display video. I don't think it was a Nvidia setting either. sigh









N2gaming - your "7 pin HD connector into 3 RCA composits" is actually called "component". Whilst it looks similar to rgb, rgb and component are quite different.
What you need is a "component" to "svideo" or "composite" adapter and should be pretty cheap if you can find one.
The other option is a vga to svideo or composite adapter - sometimes called a scan converter. This is more expensive (maybe about us $50) but is plug and play.
Neither will give a very good image as you are downscaling to sd tv resolution but will be fine for bios testing etc.

Hope that helps - let me know how you get on

Also a question - i used the dual core optimizer with my 4200 x2 and it worked great. Now that ive upgraded to a quad do i still use dual core optimizer or is there some kind of quad optimizer out there? Couldnt find any info on the amd page.....


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZerotoHero*


N2gaming - your "7 pin HD connector into 3 RCA composits" is actually called "component". Whilst it looks similar to rgb, rgb and component are quite different.
What you need is a "component" to "svideo" or "composite" adapter and should be pretty cheap if you can find one.
The other option is a vga to svideo or composite adapter - sometimes called a scan converter. This is more expensive (maybe about us $50) but is plug and play.
Neither will give a very good image as you are downscaling to sd tv resolution but will be fine for bios testing etc.

Hope that helps - let me know how you get on


 Yes you are correct. I meant to say componant but composite came to mind at the time. Thanks. I looked at my user literature and it looks as if I can get a 9 pin that does S-Video and Rgb for yellow RCA style video 0ut/In.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZerotoHero*


Also a question - i used the dual core optimizer with my 4200 x2 and it worked great. Now that ive upgraded to a quad do i still use dual core optimizer or is there some kind of quad optimizer out there? Couldnt find any info on the amd page.....


Same for me I have been wanting to know this for a while now. Microsoft may have a hotfix for Quad core support in XP. AMD removed the Duel core optimizer as far as I can tell. So if any one know the answer to this riddle then please speak up and earn your Rep +


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Are you saying I sould run one on both the top and lower finned heat sinks for added cooling?

I have one on the SB no make that have two on the SB and no difference form runnig just one on it. I also have one on the exhauste side of the mobo on what I think to be the mosfets.

Actually what I am trying to say((Failing)long day MB ticking me off) is to try to isolate the air coming off the cpu HSF from that that is cooling your chipset/SB/Mosfets and you will notice a major difference. Basically when I switched to water(well back to air as the cpu block is clogged :swearing







It removed the hot air coming off my HSF and heating up my SB/MCP/Mosfets and I noticed that those temps dropped ~5c. Altho my SB temps were never bad ~40 now ~32-35c but I'm not sure what yours are.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *actuality*


I have run into a bit of a random problem though, upon restarting the computer the monitor seems not to receive any signal from the card and doesn't until windows login screen loads. I am able to enter bios (I guess) by tapping the del key every few seconds during upon restart - it then never makes its way to the login screen and the monitor never comes on. Got any ideas?


Actuality, if you're not getting any display at POST then this pretty eliminates a Windows driver issue. What is the refresh rate set to on your monitor? Have you tested with a different video card?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dougw133*


I usually play MS FSX..A few others. FSX is huge CPU hog, and wasn't designed with multi core in mind. There have been slight improvements however not full yet. I feel like the FX-62 performs a little better and gets better frame rates in FSX. I have not OC'd the Phenom yet however. I think I'll give it a shot if I can ever figure out why this mobo won't OC right. Today I set my FSB at 220 and my multi at 15X...Do the math it's 3300mhz. The mobo reports and runs at 3080.


Dougw133, sounds like you enjoy the FX-62 more than the Quad









In regards to your overclock issue, I understand POST reports the wrong speed but does Windows report the same thing or is it different? Does 210HTT * 15x work?

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks thlk3r for catching that, I totally did not think his problem through. I was thinking he was having issues w/video in windows at boot up.


----------



## Dougw133

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Actuality, if you're not getting any display at POST then this pretty eliminates a Windows driver issue. What is the refresh rate set to on your monitor? Have you tested with a different video card?

Dougw133, sounds like you enjoy the FX-62 more than the Quad









In regards to your overclock issue, I understand POST reports the wrong speed but does Windows report the same thing or is it different? Does 210HTT * 15x work?

Good luck


to be honest i havent tried to boot into vista when i feel the bios is incorrect..i have new major problem though...i put the phenom in lastnight thinking i would run it at 2.8ghz instead of its stock 2.6 to match the fx's stock clock..when i attempted to boot into vista i ran into hell. i put my pw in and vista started loading the desktop, then the pc rebooted...the bios did not post. I loaded the defaults via the cmos jumper as usual and the bios posted stating checksum error defaults loaded..i entered the bios and left everything default...i no longer can boot into windows..i got close but recieved a missing or corrupt boot mgr...that i can deal with but what is happening now is that the bios isnt even posting even if i try to reset the cmos..i dont know what could be going on that boot mgr is corrupt and now my bios wont post...any ideas where to start?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Thanks thlk3r for catching that, I totally did not think his problem through. I was thinking he was having issues w/video in windows at boot up.


N2Gaming, oh no problem man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dougw133*


i put the phenom in lastnight thinking i would run it at 2.8ghz instead of its stock 2.6 to match the fx's stock clock..when i attempted to boot into vista i ran into hell. i put my pw in and vista started loading the desktop, then the pc rebooted...the bios did not post. I loaded the defaults via the cmos jumper as usual and the bios posted stating checksum error defaults loaded..i entered the bios and left everything default...i no longer can boot into windows..i got close but recieved a missing or corrupt boot mgr...


Dougw133, sounds like your boot manager became corrupt. Sometimes this can occur with an unstable overclock or corrupt memory. You'll need to repair the boot manager in order to get back into the OS. I recommend performing a search in Google on "repairing the vista boot manager". Here is a link to Microsoft's section for this particular issue: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392.

Hope that helps


----------



## Dougw133

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, oh no problem man

Dougw133, sounds like your boot manager became corrupt. Sometimes this can occur with an unstable overclock or corrupt memory. You'll need to repair the boot manager in order to get back into the OS. I recommend performing a search in Google on "repairing the vista boot manager". Here is a link to Microsoft's section for this particular issue: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392.

Hope that helps









i appreciate the advice..unfortunately i have had to repair the bootmgr in the past so am familiar with it..whats killing me is that the bios wont post now..i dont understand how the two are linked...only thing i can think of is something hardware wise failed when windows was loading and corrupted the bootmgr at the same time


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dougw133* 
i appreciate the advice..unfortunately i have had to repair the bootmgr in the past so am familiar with it..whats killing me is that the bios wont post now..i dont understand how the two are linked...only thing i can think of is something hardware wise failed when windows was loading and corrupted the bootmgr at the same time

Does your pc react the same way w/both CPU's? I would try the FX-62 again if you have not already. Oh by the way. I noticed thlnk3r mentioned you having a 140w 9950 BE. If this is the case then that may be your problem. On the other hand if you are running the revised 125w 9950BE then I don't see how that could be a problem unless you stressed your mobo while trying to overclock it or you have a cpu that is ready to die or just did. Do you have a voltage meter to test the outputs on your power supply to make sure all your voltage rails are with in specifications for normal operation?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dougw133* 
i appreciate the advice..unfortunately i have had to repair the bootmgr in the past so am familiar with it..whats killing me is that the bios wont post now..i dont understand how the two are linked...only thing i can think of is something hardware wise failed when windows was loading and corrupted the bootmgr at the same time

Dougw133, stupid question here but did you clear the CMOS (ie. remove the battery and clr cmos jumper)?

Good luck


----------



## Dougw133

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Dougw133, stupid question here but did you clear the CMOS (ie. remove the battery and clr cmos jumper)?

Good luck

i did clear the cmos...several times...and i am using a 125w 9950be..i am actually using 2 psus at the moment..a tough power 700 for my dual video cards, all fans, drives, etc...and then a 300w "juice box" dedicated to the mobo..ill have to test it later when i get home..the toughpower wouldnt post the bios with everything hooked up to it independantly so i added the 300w supplement last year when i went sli..ill try some combinations , removing ram, cards etc...thanks again guys


----------



## N2Gaming

Sounds like your power supply is the issue. I have a TT TP 700w and it runs my systems just fine w/2x9800GTs' & my x4 940BE 125w cpu I don't know if the 8800GTX requires more power but I think it's prolly marginal if any at all. If you live in the CONUSA you could go get a cheap voltage meter from Harbor Freight Tools and test your PSU voltage rails.


----------



## actuality

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Actuality, if you're not getting any display at POST then this pretty eliminates a Windows driver issue. What is the refresh rate set to on your monitor? Have you tested with a different video card?
Good luck

Thanks for the input on the display issue guys, I eventually did get it sorted, ended up swapping in and out the 6800 and 285 a couple of times, removed and reinstalled drivers, messing with bios settings, even flashed the bios to 2208!!

In the end it turned out to be the DVI to HDMI setup I have going currently with my monitor/HDTV







Got it going through VGA for the time being and works perfectly!!

At least I can confirm that 2208 is good, works a treat with the PII 940 with no errors at all









Im off on a short break for a few days now so wont be around. Let the AS5 'cure' - will be intresting to see if there are any changes in temp when I get back.


----------



## Dougw133

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Sounds like your power supply is the issue. I have a TT TP 700w and it runs my systems just fine w/2x9800GTs' & my x4 940BE 125w cpu I don't know if the 8800GTX requires more power but I think it's prolly marginal if any at all. If you live in the CONUSA you could go get a cheap voltage meter from Harbor Freight Tools and test your PSU voltage rails.

thanks for the suggestions...i have a volt meter so ill test both tonight..the 8800gtx's are both the "superclocked" versions..the system wouldnt start with both installed with just the 700w...ill report back


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Doug go to user CP and then add system and input your rigs specs. BTW the 700w should may be a little shy but I would think it should be fine as my system with it's 2 8800GTS's run fine on a 650W PSU Altho depending on how much the coolit uses that may be you issue.


----------



## thlnk3r

Dougw133, have you tried testing with just one video card?

Here is a guide that explains the procedures on how to test a power supply with a multimeter. I recommend testing the rails at idle and under load: http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/guide...ing-guide.html.

Good luck


----------



## Dougw133

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Doug go to user CP and then add system and input your rigs specs. BTW the 700w should may be a little shy but I would think it should be fine as my system with it's 2 8800GTS's run fine on a 650W PSU Altho depending on how much the coolit uses that may be you issue.

Well, as I siad I have a supplemental PSU of 350W that runs soley the MB and fans..So in actuallity the 700W TT TP runs the HDD'S and video cards. I just tried starting the system with one Video Card, the FX-62, and different combo's of ram. No post, no beeps, no display, however everything is powered and spinning. If I clear the CMOS manually it will start up, but if I reboot it will go back to not posting. I know this sounds dumb but what kind of impact would a bad cmos battery have? I will try to test under load in a little bit, thanks again guys.


----------



## Dougw133

Well, here is where I'm at. I tested all rails and both PSU outputs..Everything comes out ok. Everything is over it's standard voltage (ie 12.25v). I replaced the CMOS battery. I have swapped out multiple videocards, ram and tried different configs. If I reset the CMOS jumper, the bios "may" post. When it does it gives me a "Checksum error-Defaults loaded". If I press f1 and continue the bios disappears and the monitor shuts off. If I enter the bios, not matter what I do whether is be set defaults or make changes, when I save and exit, or discard and exit the bios will not repost. I wiould have to clear cmos again. So even with loaded defaults it will not repost until a CMOS clear, which even sometimes doesn't work. I have let the system run for an hour in the bios just to make sure even with that running it was stable. Mem test is ok and reads the ram test past, no other errors given. When the bios doesnt post there are no beeps for warnings. I'm at a loss...


----------



## N2Gaming

If your CMOS battery is bad your bios will not be able to save the settings. Another thing you may want to try is to reflash your bios after you know for sure your battery is good. The checksum error occurs when the bios settings were not completely saved into the CMOS. This can happen from a bad battery or from a bad bios flash.

One thing to consider. After you clear your cmos jumper and go into bios and save your settings. If at the next post screen you get the bios check sum error then hit the Del key and go back to the bios screen and as soon as your in the bios hit the F10 key and say yes to save settings. Then next time it posts which should be immediately you should be rid of the bios check sum error.

let us know how it goes.

N2G


----------



## thlnk3r

N2Gaming, great suggestions









Dougw133, just to clarify but have you also tested with just the Thermaltake power supply and one video card? I know this suggestion sounds strange but I am always hesitant when it comes to running two power supplies.

Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Thlnk3r: He did test with only one and still no go. As N2G said It sounds like a bios issue. Make sure everything is at stock put in only the minium aka 1 stick ram, 1 HD, 1 GPU, and do some bios swapping. One of them should work. lol


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
One of them should work. lol

Yes at least one should work. Heck they all should work.









Silly question but does any one know if he has tried to do the reset button after not posting?

eclipse good suggestion about 1 stick of ram, even though he has mentioned the ram passing memtest.

I would try that one stick of ram in the slot closest to the cpu for starters and work my way out from there if you get no luck.

From my experience though. Either the check sum error is not being cleared out properly and his last bios flash did not take all the way due to some kind of problem. That problem has yet to be determined.

Another thing to consider is that the BIOS CMOS chip on the board in question may have been damaged during a flash in which case no matter what is done will not help the situation any. Only an RMA at that point would rectify the situation. I have had one check sum error on the mobo that I am testing atm and that was after I made some bad ram settings that would not post. I have not seen that check sum error since and have not had any problems since. I am running BIOS Ver. 2205


----------



## Dougw133

Wow..Thanks for the slew of info...Unfortunately! I can say yes to all questions. Have tried ONE video card...Have tried one ram, one hdd, etc...I have tried hitting the rest button after the no pst..I have at the checksum error screen, gone into the bios and saved the settings, but the reboot doesn't post. Before I even tried overclocking either of my CPU's I flashed the bios 1 week ago to 2207...I will try to flash to 2208 and report back. Once again thanks! Alot!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dougw133*


Wow..Thanks for the slew of info...Unfortunately! I can say yes to all questions. Have tried ONE video card...Have tried one ram, one hdd, etc...I have tried hitting the rest button after the no pst..I have at the checksum error screen, gone into the bios and saved the settings, but the reboot doesn't post. Before I even tried overclocking either of my CPU's I flashed the bios 1 week ago to 2207...I will try to flash to 2208 and report back. Once again thanks! Alot!


well if 2208 don't work for you then I'd say try to go back to 2001 or 2101. I have one board on 2101 and this one that I'm benching atm uin the garage on 2205. This was flashed by ASUS before they returned it to me.

I would have to sadly say that if for some reason none of the bios flashes fix your problem then you may have a defective mobo. either the CMOS chip has been electrically damaged or the circuits that supply power to the bios or other major componants is defecting maybe something that supplies power to the cpu. You mentioned you were able to use the mobo before trying the Phenom x4 9950BE. Then you used the x4 w/mild overclocking and that is when you started noticing problems. Did you mention that your temps seems high as well. If this is the case you may need to call ASUS for a RMA.


----------



## Dougw133

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


well if 2208 don't work for you then I'd say try to go back to 2001 or 2101. I have one board on 2101 and this one that I'm benching atm uin the garage on 2205. This was flashed by ASUS before they returned it to me.

I would have to sadly say that if for some reason none of the bios flashes fix your problem then you may have a defective mobo. either the CMOS chip has been electrically damaged or the circuits that supply power to the bios or other major componants is defecting maybe something that supplies power to the cpu. You mentioned you were able to use the mobo before trying the Phenom x4 9950BE. Then you used the x4 w/mild overclocking and that is when you started noticing problems. Did you mention that your temps seems high as well. If this is the case you may need to call ASUS for a RMA.


Oh boy...Here's the deal. I ran the phenom in the board all winter...2 months ago popped the FX-62 back in because the phenom just ran too hot during FSX...The crappy thing is, is that this board is an "RMA Board" Asus sent to me last summer...I wonder if they'd do it again...


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dougw133*


Oh boy...Here's the deal. I ran the phenom in the board all winter...2 months ago popped the FX-62 back in because the phenom just ran too hot during FSX...The crappy thing is, is that this board is an "RMA Board" Asus sent to me last summer...I wonder if they'd do it again...


As long as your mobo does not have any physical damage and is still under warranty they should issue an RMA for it.

One thing to remember. The new mobo does not go by the serial number on your replaced RMA'd mobo. It goes off of the original serial number plus 3 months. So as long as you have records of your original Serial number just add 3 months to that original warranty period.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## Dougw133

Well.........In the words of tiny tim, God Bless Everyone!

Updated to bios 2208, and viola! In all my yers off breaking computers I have never had a bios become corrupt or fail without me trying to flash it or something. I successfully booted into windows and am now working on piecing the system back together 1 by 1...Thank you all once again, thank you N2...I will report back when everything is back together.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Good to hear it was just a bios ver. issue!


----------



## Dougw133

Finally typing from the PC in question..I'm so used to things being hardware related, but for once am glad it was simple as flashing the bios. Thanks again, everything is back together, I think I'll lay off the Overclocking for a little.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dougw133* 
Updated to bios 2208, and viola! In all my yers off breaking computers I have never had a bios become corrupt or fail without me trying to flash it or something. I successfully booted into windows and am now working on piecing the system back together 1 by 1...Thank you all once again, thank you N2...I will report back when everything is back together.

Dougw133, what an easy fix that was. I'm glad your rig is up and running.

Good job Eclipseaudio4 and N2Gaming for the assistance


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Thanks thlnk3r







I have been neglecting my duties here recently due to comp issues of my own as well as my new business venture but I am coming back to hopefully help out more people.


----------



## Dougw133

I'm glad it was an easy fix too. I think I'm running into over clocking issues for lack of understanding the ASUS bios (award). These days no matter how mnay overclocking guides I read something is always named something else. For instance what is NB to MCP55? Is that the HT? I'll have to step back and re evaluate my bios options and make sure I have them all deciphered.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dougw133*


I'm glad it was an easy fix too.


Now that it is fixed hopefully for good this time.







You have extra time on your hands. So w/out further adew please *click on me* and do the deed.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dougw133*


For instance what is NB to MCP55? Is that the HT? I'll have to step back and re evaluate my bios options and make sure I have them all deciphered.


Dougw133, I believe that is your NB to SB (MCP55) if I'm not mistaken. What is listed for that menu option?

Good luck


----------



## Dougw133

A multiplier of 1-5X


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I would just leave that @ 5x. It the multiplier for the NB to SB freq


----------



## ZerotoHero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I would just leave that @ 5x. It the multiplier for the NB to SB freq

Does that multiplier get affected when you up the fsb like the ht multiplier does? thanx


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZerotoHero* 
Does that multiplier get affected when you up the fsb like the ht multiplier does? thanx

I lowered the multi one time while overclocking the FSB from 5 to 4 and finally to 3 and it did not improve stability so I would venture to say no. I think you have a seperate adjustable Frequency for that bus system from 400-200 if I remember correctly.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZerotoHero*


Does that multiplier get affected when you up the fsb like the ht multiplier does? thanx


Here is a diagram that simplifies things.








Just remember that our NB is on the CPU die.

Basically you don't need to mess with it as N2G said it wont effect stability and the only thing lowering it will do is lower your performance.


----------



## seedvt

I'm curious to whether a Athlon II 240/245/250 can be used on a M2N-SLI DX. Anyone have information about this combo?


----------



## Dale-C

Hey guys I have found an Asus Crosshair mobo for $100 AUD, about $82 USD, should I get it? And it should OC real good right (from reading reviews)?


----------



## adventfred

hey N2gaming the 1002 bios for the m2n sli is out


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seedvt* 
I'm curious to whether a Athlon II 240/245/250 can be used on a M2N-SLI DX. Anyone have information about this combo?

It should work as I believe someone here had the X2 550 working on one.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Hey guys I have found an Asus Crosshair mobo for $100 AUD, about $82 USD, should I get it? And it should OC real good right (from reading reviews)?


You would be better off saving your money. I don't think the original crosshair is any better then the M2N32 sli deluxe. I think the crosshair uses the same chipset as the M2N32 sli deluxe. Now if you said it was a crosshair II then I'd say jump all over it...







Crosshair II has a Nvidia SLI 780a chipset and supports the latest amd cpu's well not full ddr3 but you could run a am3 cpu in the am2+ slot no problem.
Quote:



Originally Posted by *adventfred*


hey N2gaming the 1002 bios for the m2n sli is out


Cool does it offer cpu support not previously offered by earlier rev. bios? Do you know what changes were made in this new bios?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Cool does it offer cpu support not previously offered by earlier rev. bios? Do you know what changes were made in this new bios?


N2Gaming, the Asus website mentioned this for the 1002 bios:

Quote:



1002 BIOS for M2N-SLI
Support new CPUs, please refer to our CPU support list for more details:
http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...Language=en-us


I went on the CPU Support page and the only two processors listed are:

Phenom IIX3 715 (HDZ715WCJ3DGI),2.8GHz,95W,rev.C2,SocketAM2+,Tripl e-Core 
Phenom X4 9750 (HD9750WCJ4BGH),2.4GHz,95W,rev.B3,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core

Looks like only support for a few processors were made. Not sure if anything else was updated/added.

Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dale-C* 
Hey guys I have found an Asus Crosshair mobo for $100 AUD, about $82 USD, should I get it? And it should OC real good right (from reading reviews)?

I agree with N2G save your money the crosshair III is out now. The crosshair I was a great OC'ing board but you most likely wont get any more out of your chip in it.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I agree with N2G save your money the crosshair III is out now. The crosshair I was a great OC'ing board but you most likely wont get any more out of your chip in it.


It's unfortunate for SLI users that the Crosshair III uses a AMD chipset for Crossfire GPU's. sigh. I heard Nvidia was going to bounce back w/other new chipsets for AMD/SLI combo's but w/the global market as it is, it does not seem to favorable in the near future. Nvidia 980a is the only SLI chipset atm. I don't even know if it supports all of the new AM3 features.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Yeah deffinatly unfortunate as I am looking at mew AM3 MB's right now. I guess I will just have one card folding 24/7.







as If it didn't already.


----------



## Dale-C

Hmm ok thanks for the info guys. I just want to OC like I used to with a 300+ FSB like my old mobo in my sig. Anyone have over 300FSB on a M2N32SLI and what bios. And I was just thinking, would it be a good idea to swap my M2N32 for a Crosshair?


----------



## Dither

After flashing M2N32-SLI Deluxe with 2208 BIOS any memory (I tried 3 different modules) don't detected by the system anymore. It always says:
Installed memory: 0KB
Available memory: 127MB
Any idea what's wrong? Re-flashing back to 2001 and earlier don't help at all. Tried to clear CMOS but no luck.


----------



## Dale-C

Put ya ram in the Black slots and reflash to 2101 (2207 is crap) then flash to 2208.


----------



## haroldly

Greeting to you all, I would like to be added to your club.. I built this system about a year ago, and have never regretted it.. To me it is the best budget board bar none. While I'm a little disappointed with only getting 2.5, i can't really complane.. I have hopes of hitting 3300 one day.. I know my power supply is holding me back some, but I'm in the market for a 900 watt soon, as i also want to add another 9800 gt to finish this system off..

Any tips you all might be able to pass along with my tight budget build would be greatly appreciated.. thank you for your time..


----------



## N2Gaming

Welcome to OCN Dither, Have you run memtest recently. What are the size of your ram modules. It's hard to help when we don't know your hardware. Please go back and re read the Opening front page of this club. thanks.

Hi haroldly welcome to OCN and Club M2N







If you are running a x2 5400 BE then it should be stock at 2800MHz. I'm wondering what kind of setting your have it set to. 3300 is not unreasonable. However you will have to know a few things before you begin your overclocking endevours. I would suggest reading a few overclocking guides, those can also be found in the links on the first opening page of this club. I'd like to help get you started in the right direction but I'll need to know what kind of settings you have in your bios. Have you ever been into your bios screen or are all your bios settings still set on auto?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *haroldly*


Greeting to you all, I would like to be added to your club.. I built this system about a year ago, and have never regretted it.. To me it is the best budget board bar none. While I'm a little disappointed with only getting 2.5, i can't really complane.. I have hopes of hitting 3300 one day.. I know my power supply is holding me back some, but I'm in the market for a 900 watt soon, as i also want to add another 9800 gt to finish this system off..

Any tips you all might be able to pass along with my tight budget build would be greatly appreciated.. thank you for your time..



Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hi haroldly welcome to OCN and Club M2N







If you are running a x2 5400 BE then it should be stock at 2800MHz. I'm wondering what kind of setting your have it set to. 3300 is not unreasonable. However you will have to know a few things before you begin your overclocking endevours. I would suggest reading a few overclocking guides, those can also be found in the links on the first opening page of this club. I'd like to help get you started in the right direction but I'll need to know what kind of settings you have in your bios. Have you ever been into your bios screen or are all your bios settings still set on auto?


As N2G said on your chip you should easily be able to go 3Ghz-3.2Ghz. It basicly the same chip as mine just a little newer and I can hit 3 w1.36vcore by just going to the 15x cpu multi. The bios can be a little tricky but we will be glad to help and answer any questions we know the answers to.

BTW welcome!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dither*


After flashing M2N32-SLI Deluxe with 2208 BIOS any memory (I tried 3 different modules) don't detected by the system anymore. It always says:
Installed memory: 0KB 
Available memory: 127MB
Any idea what's wrong? Re-flashing back to 2001 and earlier don't help at all. Tried to clear CMOS but no luck.


Dither, this is really strange. I've actually never heard of this happening after a bios flash. What memory (brand/model) did you have running in the board before the flash? Did you make sure the memory was seated properly in the DIMM slots?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *haroldly*


I know my power supply is holding me back some, but I'm in the market for a 900 watt soon, as i also want to add another 9800 gt to finish this system off..


Haroldly, welcome to OCN









Are you currently running the "Pure Power TR2" 430W power supply? If so then you are correct, this unit may be holding you back. This power supply has a single 12volt rail rated at 18A. That would definitely not be enough if you add another 9800GT. A Corsair 750TX would go perfect with an additional 9800GT. Not to mention it would also leave you with plenty of upgrade room if you decide to throw in some more drives or swap out the cards with with more powerful ones.

Good luck guys


----------



## haroldly

Thank you for the response.. I believe my profile and system spec. are are
current and viewable to check out my setting.. The main problem that I seem to be having is with the Vcore setting, and the reading I get with CPUZ.. I currently have the voltage set to 1.5375..However CPUZ reports 1.424.
I use Orthos for the stress test which passes for like 6 or 7 hours with out a hitch.
When running the stress test, the Vcore drops to 1.390 , then jumps around a lot to 1.405.. I read in one post that this was a sign of a bad voltage regulator,
on the board or a under powered P/S..
I hope i was able to shed some light on the subject as i don't know what else to try.. I think I've read every post and guide there is on this interesting subject of reaching for that O-Mighty Clock Speed.. Thank you


----------



## N2Gaming

I'm sorry I miss understood what you were saying when you originally posted w/the 2.5 I thought you meant you were only able to achieve 2500MHz system clock. I now see that you have it over 3200MHz and your ram at DDR928. This ram may be the problem. Have you tried to lower your ram divider to see if you can get the FSB up any higher to achieve the 3300MHz goal. You are going for stability of course and I don't know if I was ever able to go 3300MHz stable. My memory failz me miserably.


----------



## haroldly

Your right N2Gaming, I was wrong in my first post.. Wow, how did i miss that..
Yes it is 3248 Mhz.. I find that i get better performance running the memory up verses just changing the multiplier. Yes i have dropped the divider to as low as 2 with out any luck to stability, and I agree, stability rules.. It's a bear to have it blue screen on ya right in the middle of a major fire fight.. LOL
I even set the Ram to 5-5-5-18-26 with out any luck, but the lowers my performance.. I think once i upgrade my P/S it ought to improve things a lot.
My problem in finding a P/S that will work is it has to have the fans straight through, to fit my case.. no way can i have it blowing hot air on the V8 cylinder
head, which sets right under the P/S.. Memtest reports no errors.
Any thoughts as to why the difference in reading from what is in bios, to what CPUZ reports, and why does the voltage jump around while stress testing??
Thank you


----------



## N2Gaming

So what was the ram Speed when you lowered your divider? You can keep the ram timings at 4.4.4.12.18 2T unless you want to try only running 2 sticks of RAM then you may be able to run your RAM at 1T command rate. Err can't remember if you are running 2 or 4 sticks of ram. Your power supply may be causing the VDroop during stress test's. The best way to determine that would be to get a cheap voltage meter " digital " or DMM to test your rails while under stress loads. If your power supply rails stay steady when CPUZ reports the voltage fluctuations then possibly suspect the mobo circuits or software bugs. IDK what others may say or think about all of this but a cheap DMM will go a long way when testing for stability.

Edit: It looks like you are running 2x1024 sticks of ram you should be able to run 1T command rate. However 2T may produce better stability while overclocking.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *haroldly*


My problem in finding a P/S that will work is it has to have the fans straight through, to fit my case.. no way can i have it blowing hot air on the V8 cylinder
head, which sets right under the P/S.


Haroldly, check out my last post with the item I suggested. I'm pretty sure the Corsair 750TX exhausts the air out the rear of the unit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


IDK what others may say or think about all of this but a cheap DMM will go a long way when testing for stability.


N2Gaming, great suggestion. A multimeter does go a long way. I have one myself and it's been very handy for different but similar situations. Here is a helpful guide that explains on how to measure the 12v, 5v and 3.3v rails: http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/guide...ing-guide.html.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks thlnk3r, you reminded me of what I was gonna say earlier but forgot to mention it.

I think most power supplies w/a fan sitting inside the PSU case will normally exhausts the heat out the vents towards the outside of your case to help remove internal system heat and not blow the heat back into your system. Another thing you could do is flip your power supply 180 degrese and cut a hole in your computer case







to give your power supply fresh air to keep it nice and cool like I did w/my Black N Blue project seen in my sig.


----------



## Gyro

Haroldly,can you post a couple of cpu-z screenshots for us,one of the cpu tab and one of the memory tab,so we can see exactly what settings you are running.

thanks

Gyro

and welcome to the club


----------



## haroldly

Wow, what great help you all have been with your tips.. I'll have to get back with on the Meter test of the P/S.. I checked on the Corsair 750 TX you suggested, and it Does exhaust the fan in the bottom, as noted by a Customer Review.. As to cutting a hole in the top of the case,, Fat Chance !! While being a notable case mod, out of the question in my eyes.. I've seen several P/S that will work just fine, can't recall them of the top of my head at the moment..
I'm enclosing several screen shot.. I hope it helps.. I might mention that at present my system is rock solid, with no problems whats so ever.. I can hammer on it all nite in some big fire fights ( F.E.A.R Combat ) with out any problems..
It's just I would like to break that 3.3 Ghz mark.. I've tried every trick noted in these post.
Thank you


----------



## Gyro

Haroldly you are only 4 points(236ht x 14) away from 3304,I say try that and see if you still stable.
So close you can smell it









Gyro

PS,I have yet to see a psu that blows into the case.the pic below shows the bottom fan is positioned to blow into the psu and out the back.You can't always trust what you read in those reviews.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *haroldly* 
I checked on the Corsair 750 TX you suggested, and it Does exhaust the fan in the bottom, as noted by a Customer Review.. As to cutting a hole in the top of the case,, Fat Chance !! While being a notable case mod, out of the question in my eyes.. I've seen several P/S that will work just fine, can't recall them of the top of my head at the moment..

Haroldly, that review is probably wrong. At least for my Corsair 550VX the air is exhausted out the rear. All you have to do is look at the fan orientation inside the power supply. I've never known a PSU to intake air outside and into a case.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *haroldly* 
I'm enclosing several screen shot.. I hope it helps.. I might mention that at present my system is rock solid, with no problems whats so ever.. I can hammer on it all nite in some big fire fights ( F.E.A.R Combat ) with out any problems..

Have you tried testing with a lower memory divider to see if that allows you to push the processor a little further? According to your CPU-Z screen shot it looks like your memory is slightly overclocked which may cause instability and prohibit your overclock. Nonetheless your 3.2Ghz is quite impressive especially for the K8 architecture









Good luck


----------



## Gyro

Is there an echo in here









Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

I'll have to agree w/Gyro & thlnk3r about the air flow. The air flows from with in the case to out side with all of the power supplies I have (1x enermax 600W, 1x Thermaltake 700w & 2x corsair HX620 ) So I would be willing to bet the flow is from inside the computer case to outside the case. Seriously Corsair is not gonna make a mistake like that. Corsair is known for quality power supplies and I just can't see them doing it any other way. It may be possible that the power supply was a demo or the fan was flipped 180 degrese during production and did not get caught at the final inspections but I highly doubt it. I would cruise the forum and look for peep's w/the Corsair power supply that you are thinking of getting and send the member a PM about the air flow in the power supply.

Good Luck,

Oh yeah I'm still interested in what your voltages put out under load.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Is there an echo in here










Gyro, great minds think alike


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I've also got to agree that I have never seen a PSu that brings air into the case. I have a BFG 650, a TT 480, a Generic 350, and another Generic 400 sitting here and all of them blow the air out the case. As far as reaching 3.3Ghz I would wait for your PSU as voltage fluctuations like you have described can easily fry components. As for CPU-Z I get reading above what I set in bios not below so, and never so much Vdroop, I think either your MB or PSU is bad. 
After you get the PSU I would shoot for 3.4 instead of 3.3 as you can get an easy 800MHz on the mem by raising the divisor. Just remember watch you temps and If you not near the max temp for the CPU feed it more voltage!


----------



## ov3rl04d

I see that you have the same MB that I have how is the Bios 1701 running on your MB and also have a few questions on Memory are your memory running good I was thinking to get the same memory kit that you had but I want some reviews first to decide if i get those thanks

0v3rl04d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MW041443* 
ASUS states it will work with bios 1701 (?) but there are no links posted beyond 1604.

Link: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...Language=en-us

^ Search CPU by motherboard.

EDIT: Or you could just use the link from the first post. XD

http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...N-SLI%20Deluxe


----------



## MW041443

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ov3rl04d* 
I see that you have the same MB that I have how is the Bios 1701 running on your MB and also have a few questions on Memory are your memory running good I was thinking to get the same memory kit that you had but I want some reviews first to decide if i get those thanks

0v3rl04d

1701 has been running fine. Memory is great, but 4-4-4-12 clocks need to be set in the BIOS.. Voltage can be left auto or set to 2.1V. You should find plenty of good reviews on the OCZ kits.

Let me know if you have any other questions, I'll try answer them.


----------



## simfreak47

Hey guys I got a question about my board. Sorry for the inactive-ness

Is there anyway I can get 3.2 or 3.3GHz stable on this board with my 5k BE? The link in my sig isn't stable for more than 10 minutes of internet use
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=633056

Although that would only be temporary, as I plan on upgrading the CPU soon, which spawns another question. Are the Phenom II X2's any good on this board? Or would my best bet just be a Phenom II X3 720?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simfreak47*


Hey guys I got a question about my board. Sorry for the inactive-ness

Is there anyway I can get 3.2 or 3.3GHz stable on this board with my 5k BE? The link in my sig isn't stable for more than 10 minutes of internet use
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=633056


Should be able to easily. What voltage are you running through it? Have you tried going with the 200FSb x 16 multi and raising the ram divisor?

assuming that your prob is not heat or the mismatched memory, try feeding it ~1.42vcore, 200FSB, 16X multi, ram @ 667(in bios) HT @ X5

Not sure about the PII's as I plan to jump strait to the AM3's But personally I would either go X3(because I know they work or do what I am going to soon. Grab a AM3 board some DDR3 and a X4 of one of the AM3 flavors.


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Should be able to easily. What voltage are you running through it? Have you tried going with the 200FSb x 16 multi and raising the ram divisor?

assuming that your prob is not heat or the mismatched memory, try feeding it ~1.42vcore, 200FSB, 16X multi, ram @ 667(in bios) HT @ X5

Not sure about the PII's as I plan to jump strait to the AM3's


I set the BIOS to 1.4 volts for that. Haven't tried 200 x 16 yet. I'll do so right now. BTW Ram is set at 667 since it is mismatched, and the slower sticks are 667's

Edit- Tried 200 x 16 and resulted in an instant reboot after the Windows loading screen popped up, at 1.425vcore


----------



## thlnk3r

Eclipseaudio4, good suggestions!

Simfreak47, if you plan on playing with the reference clock speed a little bit try also running a higher HT (Hypertransport) speed. I remember some AM2 processors overclocking quite well between 1200-1400Mhz.

Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Try @ 533 mem speeds. Also whats the highest stable OC you have gotten with what voltages?
@ Th1nk3r yeah mine seems to like 1200 or so.

Edit: I think your prob may be due to the memory but w/o a blue screen I can say for sure.


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Try @ 533 mem speeds. Also whats the highest stable OC you have gotten with what voltages?
@ Th1nk3r yeah mine seems to like 1200 or so.

Edit: I think your prob may be due to the memory but w/o a blue screen I can say for sure.


The highest I've gotten stable was 3068MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=599779, with 1.400 vCore, and 2.2 volts for RAM (thats the lowest these Ballistix Tracers will boot @ even stock


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I believe somewhere in the bios there is an option something like "reboot on error" or something like that, that instead of it giving you a blue screen it instantly reboots.

Ok that validation really helped because it showed that your mem can handle 438 which is higher than the 358 of your unstable. which makes me believe that your issue is most likely voltage. It also shows that the HT speed is not your problem(we knew that already tho) try the 200x16 with the next step of vcore as well as seeing if you can find that setting I was talking about.

Edit: BTW I have had my 5000+ @ over 1.55vcore so no worries about going to high.


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I believe somewhere in the bios there is an option something like "reboot on error" or something like that, that instead of it giving you a blue screen it instantly reboots.

Ok that validation really helped because it showed that your mem can handle 438 which is higher than the 358 of your unstable. which makes me believe that your issue is most likely voltage. It also shows that the HT speed is not your problem(we knew that already tho) try the 200x16 with the next step of vcore as well as seeing if you can find that setting I was talking about.

Edit: BTW I have had my 5000+ @ over 1.55vcore so no worries about going to high.

ahh ok, I just don't know when enough is enough and I can't fry this lol. Took my mom's 939 chip to 1.7vcore or something close







but I'll give that a shot with a notch up from 1.425


----------



## eclipseaudio4

They are really hearty chips as long as you keep them cool.








You might also need to give the NB a bump in voltage to deal with the four sticks of ram but I'm not sure about the stock voltage for it.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simfreak47* 
Hey guys I got a question about my board. Sorry for the inactive-ness

Is there anyway I can get 3.2 or 3.3GHz stable on this board with my 5k BE? The link in my sig isn't stable for more than 10 minutes of internet use
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=633056

Although that would only be temporary, as I plan on upgrading the CPU soon, which spawns another question. Are the Phenom II X2's any good on this board? Or would my best bet just be a Phenom II X3 720?

I would pull the corsair PC5300 ram modules out and see if that don't give you better results. You will prolly be able to get 1T command rate as well. Mixed density ram modules will most likely be the issue but not for sure as others have mentioned. Your Crucial ram is underclocked and your Corsair is prolly slightly overclocked. I would mess w/your ram first before upping the voltage on the cpu. Of course you could always give the little bugger a jump start w/some extra volts.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simfreak47* 
ahh ok, I just don't know when enough is enough and I can't fry this lol. Took my mom's 939 chip to 1.7vcore or something close







but I'll give that a shot with a notch up from 1.425

Just make sure you don't go much over 1.5 and your bios voltage settings will be less then your actual in windows voltages read in cpuz/Everest/CoreTemp etc etc.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## simfreak47

Hey thanks guys. I tried the 200fsb x 16 @ 1.45v but it got a BSOD and I was able to remember it kinda.

0x0000007E (something along those lines, didn't last very long)

However I tried 200FSB x 15.5 @ 1.45v and it booted (unsure about stability)

I am going to try removing the XMS's and seeing what that gets. It'll probably impact my performance a bit though, since I'm on x64 OS right now

edit: I think it might of been 0xc0000007E, but it definitely ended in 7E


----------



## eclipseaudio4

the 0's and such dont really matter what we nee are the words more or less if you get another hit the Pause break button and it should keep it there long enough for you to get a good look at it.

As N2G said we get a little more actual voltage then what is set in bios (1.25 gives me 1.32) I would also try the 2 stick route.

But I digress, I need some sleep (2AM here) But I'll be back l8r and will answer any more questions I can. GL!


----------



## N2Gaming

Well it's only 11:15PM here in Cali and I have had a long day so I think I'll turn in a little early tonight.

SimFreak you should be able to get it resolved w/all of the suggestions we mentioned. Another thing to try if you keep getting BSOD's is to run Memtest86+ and make sure your ram is good.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## simfreak47

I tried with just the 2 sticks of the Tracers and that didn't do anything. Got another BSOD but was able to confirm 0x0000007E as the prob. Didn't read your post since I was stuck. I think I got a chip that doesn't like clocking so well =/

I think I should get some sleep too, for it is almost 2:30AM here.


----------



## G-Byte

2:05 am here and this has been an interesting catchup for me. When I 1st got my 5kbe and using the m2n I had very little luck, but when I moved to the m2n32 I was pretty stable at 16x200 and with my two gigs of crucial, old school sticks, at stock volts. I think that I did up the vcore a bit but I forget what I had it at, it was not too much though and I kept the ram at 800. For a few months it was ok and I ran P95 for about 8 hours if my memory serves me. But then it started to error while running [email protected] so I lowered it down.

But now I am thinking of trying to get a higher oc with the 5k and the m2n-sli. Maybe with the vcore up to 1.4 or so I might get back up to 3.2. It all depends on the settings for the m2n I guess. I still am using the older style of corsair memory and I know that I had that up to around 440 or thereabouts with my htt somewhere near 1080-1100 but that is where my poor old organic ram fails me.

I *finally* got move out of the that place I was at and moved back in with my old roommates. Two women I've known for some time, nothing is there other than good friendship, who are comfortable to be around. I got everything moved in about 8pm last night but my room is a mess and my pc's aren't setup yet. Which is very odd cause I've moved quite a few times and I have always setup my computer before I even make up my bed.


----------



## Dale-C

Wow the 2008 BIOS is neat! Finally run 3.4Ghz stable.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
2:05 am here and this has been an interesting catchup for me. When I 1st got my 5kbe and using the m2n I had very little luck, but when I moved to the m2n32 I was pretty stable at 16x200 and with my two gigs of crucial, old school sticks, at stock volts. I think that I did up the vcore a bit but I forget what I had it at, it was not too much though and I kept the ram at 800. For a few months it was ok and I ran P95 for about 8 hours if my memory serves me. But then it started to error while running [email protected] so I lowered it down.

But now I am thinking of trying to get a higher oc with the 5k and the m2n-sli. Maybe with the vcore up to 1.4 or so I might get back up to 3.2. It all depends on the settings for the m2n I guess. I still am using the older style of corsair memory and I know that I had that up to around 440 or thereabouts with my htt somewhere near 1080-1100 but that is where my poor old organic ram fails me.

I *finally* got move out of the that place I was at and moved back in with my old roommates. Two women I've known for some time, nothing is there other than good friendship, who are comfortable to be around. I got everything moved in about 8pm last night but my room is a mess and my pc's aren't setup yet. Which is very odd cause I've moved quite a few times and I have always setup my computer before I even make up my bed.









Glad to hear you *finally* got settled!









Just for everyone who's got one of these boards and a 5k+ I'm going to post my vcore for speed. While it is not guaranteed yours will work as well(think I got a gold chip) you probably are going to be close.
BTW these are all stable

2600(stock) 1.22vcore 2800 1.27vcore 3000 1.36vcore
3200 1.36vcore 3400 1.42vcore 3600







....1.57vcore
as you can see as speed goes up linearly (200Mhz) voltage goes up exponentially. (except for that weird 3000-3200)

simfreak47
I'm going to go back to basics. You have C&Q off, as well as any power saving options? Have you disabled all spread spectrum options as well? Is SLI memory off? Do you have the PCI-E locked @ 100Mhz? Are you stock memory timings and voltages manually put in?

This is a long shot but try 246 X 13 @ 1.45 for ~3125 and drop the HT multi to x4 for ~ 984HT also drop the ram speed one "click" If that does not work run the FSB down in 5Mhz increments until you boot into windows.(240,235,230) Once you get in check your temps at the 1.45 voltage. (Voltage has a much greater effect on temps then speed) It may be that your CPU like FSB instead of Multi and I am pretty sure your MB will handle 246FSB I think my top FSB speed was like 260.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simfreak47* 
I tried with just the 2 sticks of the Tracers and that didn't do anything. Got another BSOD but was able to confirm 0x0000007E as the prob. Didn't read your post since I was stuck. I think I got a chip that doesn't like clocking so well =/

I think I should get some sleep too, for it is almost 2:30AM here.

Here is the bugcheck code info for your error;http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms795746.aspx

Hope that helps

Gyro


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Here is the bugcheck code info for your error;http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms795746.aspx

Hope that helps

Gyro

That makes it sound as if the CPU was not stable. Basically what it says is that a thread(core) errored and was not caught by the error handler. IE unstable CPU


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dale-C* 
Wow the 2008 BIOS is neat! Finally run 3.4Ghz stable.

I'm glad it's working out for you.

That is still beta correct or is it Official for a mobo other then the M2N32 SLI Deluxe?

I ask because I only see the 2207 Officially supporting the Phenom X4 9950 125w Ver. I also see a link to a bios 2101 on the X2 5400+ cpu. 2101 was not available in the past for some reason.


----------



## simfreak47

Just an update guys, I tried the suggestions, but none worked (couldn't boot, would just reboot). I think my PSU is to blame, as it's only 250 watts and has 15amps







on the 12v rail.

I'm getting a new PSU _very_ soon, so when I do, I'll definitely try again.

Thanks for all the tips guys, I really appreciate them









BTW I see all this talk of new BIOS for the M2N32 model, does anyone know if there will be another update for the M2N SLI Deluxe?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simfreak47* 
Just an update guys, I tried the suggestions, but none worked (couldn't boot, would just reboot). I think my PSU is to blame, as it's only 250 watts and has 15amps







on the 12v rail.

I'm getting a new PSU _very_ soon, so when I do, I'll definitely try again.

Thanks for all the tips guys, I really appreciate them









BTW I see all this talk of new BIOS for the M2N32 model, does anyone know if there will be another update for the M2N SLI Deluxe?

Holy







250w no wonder. I know I am pushing the limits of my 650 but wow!


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Holy







250w no wonder. I know I am pushing the limits of my 650 but wow!

I know... I'm gonna be in a real pickle if I get an 8800GTX i've been looking at







. I'm going to pick up one of the Corsair 520 watt PSU's when I get the cash


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simfreak47* 
I think my PSU is to blame, as it's only 250 watts and has 15amps







on the 12v rail.

Simfreak47, wow I'm surprised the 250W hasn't died yet. I had a Fortron PSU with similar specifications that eventually died after being under to much load









I'm sure you'll be very satisfied with anything Corsair has to offer.

Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simfreak47* 
I know... I'm gonna be in a real pickle if I get an 8800GTX i've been looking at







. I'm going to pick up one of the Corsair 520 watt PSU's when I get the cash









Personally I would @ least grab this 650w corsair. It may not be modular but I have never owned a modular and have always been able to get the cables out of the way of my air flow. It's cheaper and has more power. Heck It's got more power than my current BFG 650w and I have been running my sig rig off of it for ~ 2 years and have been folding 24/7 for the last 5-6 months.


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Simfreak47, wow I'm surprised the 250W hasn't died yet. I had a Fortron PSU with similar specifications that eventually died after being under to much load









I'm sure you'll be very satisfied with anything Corsair has to offer.

Good luck

Heh, this PSU has actually been pretty strong for me. Always used it as a backup since I retired the HP it was powering 24/7 for the last 4 years. I used to have a CX400, but my DFI nF4 didn't like it, but it was very nice on the other rig (sadly I sent it back for refund)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Personally I would @ least grab this 650w corsair. It may not be modular but I have never owned a modular and have always been able to get the cables out of the way of my air flow. It's cheaper and has more power. Heck It's got more power than my current BFG 650w and I have been running my sig rig off of it for ~ 2 years and have been folding 24/7 for the last 5-6 months.

Thanks, I'll take this into consideration!


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys. I was just thinking about my new avatar and if I could implament some kind of animation of the OCN logo for the Post Logo Screen that we talked about weeks ago.

Does any one know where I could get a couple of OCN logo's / Pictures.

I'm looking for one that says OCN or OverClock.Net The Persuit of Performance or any other logo's Like the OCN name w/the blue flame. I'd like to try to make a Logo Screen for the POST Splash boot Screen.

Any one... Any one...









Edit: I just found THIS Stickied in the art section.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Glad you found it. If it weren't for the fact that I almost never reset my computer anymore I would do the logo deal.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks, I'm not sure how to do it but I think I'll just focus all my attention to deatail into one MyLogo OCN Logo Splash Post Screen to be used for all ASUS M2N Series mobo's in general?

Any suggestions? I'm really interested in trying to make the logo animated if at all possible. I think I'm limited to like 100KB of something like that. I have not looked at the manual for a while.

Edit: After reading the user manual, it turns out to be less then 150K limit.


----------



## MW041443

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Thanks, I'm not sure if I sould do individule Post Screens for each M2N mobo in the series of if I should just focus all my attention to deatail into one OCN Logo Splash Post Screen to be used for all ASUS mobo's in general?

Any suggestions? I'm really interested in trying to make the logo animated if at all possible. I think I'm limited to like 100KB of something like that. I have not looked at the manual for a while.

I like it?

"Press DEL to enter PLAYGROUND"


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MW041443* 
I like it?

"Press DEL to enter PLAYGROUND"









Thanks for the idea...









Edit: I am working on merging two of the pics from above. into one layer for now. I don't know how to use Photoshop to it's fullest so I'm using MS Paint to clean up the pixlation from the merger of the to pictures. This is where I'm at atm.


----------



## N2Gaming

OK Guys, This is what I have done so far w/the MyLogo Splash Screen.

I need feed back please all your comments good and bad are encouraged.

Remember we are representing OCN here and I want it to be Professional yet done w/Style.

Thank You,

N2G


----------



## eclipseaudio4

That is sweet!


----------



## princip

Hey all its been a while since I posted, which I guess is a good thing since it means that my system is running smoothly








Until today.
I installed some software which required a restart. It's been a while since I restarted. anyway my system wouldn't post. So I messed about with it a little, reset the CPU and ram etc..
Now it posts but with the message CMOS and original settings press F1 or Del to continue I'm sure you're all familiar with that. So obviously I head into the Bios to set my RAM Volts and Cpu Volts and set the date and time. I then save and exit the bios, but it doesn't post. It locks up. I then restart again and it posts but once again with the Factory message.
I'm running bios 2205 with a Kuma 7750
Anybody have any ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
OK Guys, This is what I have done so far w/the MyLogo Splash Screen.

N2Gaming, that looks cool









Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
Now it posts but with the message CMOS and original settings press F1 or Del to continue I'm sure you're all familiar with that. So obviously I head into the Bios to set my RAM Volts and Cpu Volts and set the date and time. I then save and exit the bios, but it doesn't post. It locks up. I then restart again and it posts but once again with the Factory message.

Princip, have you recently checked the cmos battery to make sure it has sufficient voltage? Anything above the specified 3.0V is good. If it's lower than that, then you may experience weird anomalies with the bios such as settings not being saved, extra options ect. Hopefully others pop in soon with some suggestions









Good luck


----------



## simfreak47

IIRC it has to be 640 x 480 @ 16 colors.

I like simple stuff, heh


----------



## princip

hm
I update the bios to 2208 and it seems to have fixed the problem.
Thanks for your suggestion though N2G.
I'll keep you informed but it may be a while until I turn my system of again


----------



## N2Gaming

princip I would reboot several times just to make sure you don't have any hardware or bios issues lurking in the system. I only suggest this because I always like to try and find any issues before my warranty is up and if you are having any issue that requires RMA then it's better to know now then to wait until your warranty expires.

Eclipse & Thinker thanks for the compliment on the MyLogo Img.

SimFreak47 I originally created the image size at 1024x768 so that it would cover the whole screen upon Post. The file size has a limit of 150K per User Manual and I think this Animated Img. is just under 100K so it's perfect for me. Thanks for your input. I still have not tried to use it yet. I am still waiting for more feedback.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simfreak47*


IIRC it has to be 640 x 480 @ 16 colors.

I like simple stuff, heh


For some reason your Img does not show up. maybe you need to adjust it to 256Colors and 1024x768









Hueristic said the Text was to small. I think he was talking about the persuit to performance text. IDK Still waiting for his re-reply


----------



## ov3rl04d

Hello to all I am new in here and I have a question regarding my MB is an ASUS M2N SLi Deluxe MB temp is setup in Probe II @ 45 I been playing prototype and I guess the MB while playing this game reach the 45 degrees Temp and the alarm goes off is there anything that I can do to resolved this issue. currently im running the PC stock still reading before i do make some OC changes well could any one check my Spec's and tell me is there anything that i can do .....

Thanks in advance
0v3rl04d


----------



## Tardious

I have an *ASUS M2N SLI Deluxe* in my old buildIt's pretty damn solid, Not had one problem with it since buying it nearly 3 years ago.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ov3rl04d*


Hello to all I am new in here and I have a question regarding my MB is an ASUS M2N SLi Deluxe MB temp is setup in Probe II @ 45 I been playing prototype and I guess the MB while playing this game reach the 45 degrees Temp and the alarm goes off is there anything that I can do to resolved this issue. currently im running the PC stock still reading before i do make some OC changes well could any one check my Spec's and tell me is there anything that i can do .....

Thanks in advance 
0v3rl04d


What kind of fan do you have on your CPU Heat Sink? I don't think you have a top exhauste fan and by the looks of it your system is prolly starving for Fresh Clean Cool Air Intake & Exhauste.

You could always add a couple of 120mm or 140mm fans on the chassis to give your system better cooling properties. This will more then likely require a Case Modification if you want to add more fans. remember the bigger the fan the quieter the system.

You could always adjust your CPU limit temps in PC Probe to say 50C or so. what is the max acceptable temp you are willing to accept for your cpu?

Another thing you could try is to reseat your HS to the IHS on your CPU. IDK if it will help but if you have extra TIM then I'd give it a shot if you have not already tried that.

You could lower the core voltage to your cpu.

You could lower your voltage to your ram.

You could lower the voltage to anything that runs hot wel maybe you can.









You could make sure all your fans are spinning at mas spd's.

You could clean up your cables if you have poor cable management atm. IDK if you have clean cable management but that may give you a 1-3 digit drop in temps.

Good Luck,

N2G

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tardious*


I have an *ASUS M2N SLI Deluxe *in my old buildIt's pretty damn solid, Not had one problem with it since buying it nearly 3 years ago.


----------



## actuality

Hey guys, I have been playing around with the overclock on my PII 940 over the past couple of days. Settled CPU at 3500mhz (250x14) @1.376, RAM's at 1000mhz @2.1v (5,5,5,15,25), the NB is at 2000mhz and the HT link is at 1000mhz (250x4 - I was wary to go over this on this board.) Runs real nice, stable on prime for a good few hours. Temps are a bit high though with the cnps9700 (prime loaded it would exceed the 55C that I have been desperately trying to keep it under.)

I decided to lap the cpu and hs and that seemed to knock off a few degrees but still is just under the 55C loaded with prime, the AS5 hasn't set in yet though so hopefully that should take another couple of degrees off.

So what do you guys make of my temps & overclock?

Also the above setup got me 18122 3DMarks in 3Dmark06, Im pretty pleased with that, how does it compare to you other guys with Phenom II's?

Also... Im liking the POST, MyLogo thing N2Gaming. Funnily enough I ran into this feature for the first time in the manual earlier on today when I had accidently pulled off the case fan header. Would quite like to make my own custom the boot logo


----------



## thlnk3r

Actuality, 55C seems a little high for 1.376volts. What is the airflow currently like in your case? Hopefully others respond soon with some suggestions/remarks.

Good luck buddy


----------



## simfreak47

When the AS5 cures, you'll definitely see improvements on your temperatures


----------



## princip

Ok n2g will do so tomorrow thanks for caring


----------



## N2Gaming

Well to be honest several users that have the Phenom x4 of any flavor report high cpu temps in this mobo. G-Byte was having issues w/his 9850 BE when he first put his in. My PH x4 940 BE ran a little hot as well. What type of colling to you have in your system. Another thing you can try is to lower your NB Multi & Voltage to see if it helps temps any. I just finished Baking a EVGA 8800GTS 640MB that I bought on ebay for $11.00. I bought it for parts but figured what the heck, I'll give it a shot and see if it works. If it does then I may have 2xEVGA 8800GTS 640 MB for foling.









I still have to order some surface mount capacitors for the other one. It works but needs some capacitors. I don't know how well either of them work. I have a total of 3 8800GTS 640 MB cards. I'm wondering if I can remove the Ram chips on the damaged and beyond repair card to make it have a total of 768MB???

Goes to get card for testing.


----------



## ov3rl04d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


What kind of fan do you have on your CPU Heat Sink? I don't think you have a top exhauste fan and by the looks of it your system is prolly starving for Fresh Clean Cool Air Intake & Exhauste.

You could always add a couple of 120mm or 140mm fans on the chassis to give your system better cooling properties. This will more then likely require a Case Modification if you want to add more fans. remember the bigger the fan the quieter the system.











N2G 
Thanks for the advice that was my first impression this morning maybe a CPU cooling problem the one that I have right know is the Original AMD fan that came with the Phenom 9950. Today I just order a XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233003

and new thermal paste just in case OCZTFRZTC Freeze Extreme Thermal Im using the original thermal paste as well that came with the CPU I may also change the original fan that came with the case to see if I can find a fan that has more power and do better job.

Did you know what is the recommended temp on the motherboard mine is set to go off at 45.

The probe II register my CPU at 44 degrees that the highest and after a while will drop to 35 degrees its that normal.

Thanks for the help 
0v3rl04d


----------



## N2Gaming

When your system boots up it will be running almost if not at full load of 100% to load all of your start up files. once it settles down after the initial boot up go to your task manager and look at the cpu usage tab and ram usage tab. then once your system is idling w/no cpu usage open up a application like a game or something and watch the cpu usage go up agian along w/your temps.


----------



## ultrasbm

Well I finally got paid so instead of getting insurance for my CBR600RR, I've decided to see whether the Phenom II x4 955 will work on my M2N-32 SLi Deluxe by buying one.

Should be here tomoz!

Any ideas what BIOS you recommend I should update to before putting the beast in my M2N32?









Currently I'm on BIOS 2205


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ultrasbm* 
Well I finally got paid so instead of getting insurance for my CBR600RR, I've decided to see whether the Phenom II x4 955 will work on my M2N-32 SLi Deluxe by buying one.

Should be here tomoz!

Any ideas what BIOS you recommend I should update to before putting the beast in my M2N32?









Currently I'm on BIOS 2205 

SHWEEEEEEEEEET
Keep us updated, homie!







*wrings hands*


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya guys.

Can any of you tell me what the heck is wrong with my wireless dongle for my mobo? I could not get a connection then I remembered that I had cable before and never even bothered to install the mobo's software. As soon as I did I was able to see a wireless connection in the network connections. But an odd thing is that although it is a wireless connection the network connections app shows that my reatek is named local area connection #3.

I was on the phone with the tech guy a few times and we wired up the laptop that my roomies have to the main box and got the info I needed to connect my sigrig and entering the data it would not work at all. The software that got installed was the ASUS Wifi application and it seems to be interferring with window's ability to make a connection.

I am thinking that it will be easier to just get a wireless router for my room cause then I could run a few more system...but the main thing I am







myself is that I just should have transferred my 15/1 cable internet here.

















So if any of you are getting great stuff out of your m2n32 wifi deluxes let me in on the secret, K?


----------



## thewebmaster179

everyone's been mentioning high temperatures with their phenoms, so I'm curious: from which temps is heat level considered too high?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Can any of you tell me what the heck is wrong with my wireless dongle for my mobo? I could not get a connection then I remembered that I had cable before and never even bothered to install the mobo's software. As soon as I did I was able to see a wireless connection in the network connections. But an odd thing is that although it is a wireless connection the network connections app shows that my reatek is named local area connection #3.

G-Byte, can you be more specific on your issue? Are you able to get an IP address from your ISP? Does the modem (cable/dsl?) also have wireless capabilities? Is the wireless controller showing up properly in the device manager? You may have two other network devices taking up #1 and #2 which explains why this device is showing up as local area connection #3.

Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thewebmaster179*


everyone's been mentioning high temperatures with their phenoms, so I'm curious: from which temps is heat level considered too high?


If I remember correctly the MB temps were showing up really high like 100c!?! Which we know would be incorrect as It would go poof.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


G-Byte, can you be more specific on your issue? Are you able to get an IP address from your ISP? Does the modem (cable/dsl?) also have wireless capabilities? Is the wireless controller showing up properly in the device manager? You may have two other network devices taking up #1 and #2 which explains why this device is showing up as local area connection #3.

Good luck










Yeah the two wired e-net ports will be 1 & 2.


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya th|nk3r.

No addy from the isp at all. my ipconf app doesn't even show at dns server. The main box for the dls/net/tv box is wireless and it is ok since I am using the laptop my roomies got with this freaking 3 year contract. And that is the thing, the wireless/network connection is not showing correctly from all the little I know. The name should be a straight wirless name it reads the device as a realtek. The other two local area connections are for the two wired ethernet that this mobo has.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I wonder if the main box is setup to allow anymore connections.
I know I can set my router to only let there be the two for my sig rig, the one for my sons comp, and the wireless when I turn it on. So that no one else can connect even if they plugged into it.


----------



## N2Gaming

the realtec is the chip on your wifi adaptor so it's seing the correct internet card for wireless.

I suspect your SSID is not configured properly along w/your Key code.

Do you have Asus Wifi application working properly and am not able to see any wireless networks.

See if the laptop pc host is broadcasting a wireless signal


----------



## actuality

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thewebmaster179*


everyone's been mentioning high temperatures with their phenoms, so I'm curious: from which temps is heat level considered too high?


55C seems to be the magic number for phenom II's anything over that and they seem to get unstable fairly quickly. I have done a fair bit of research and phenom II's do love to run cool and benefit from extra cooling over extra voltage when it comes to stability. AMD specify 62C as the 'Max' temp for these CPU's so I wouldn't want to exceed that for any length of time...


----------



## N2Gaming

G-Byte, read the user manual for help setting up the Asus WiFi-AP Solo. That should shed some light on your woes.


----------



## nalo_b

hi can someone explain what is the os2 an nonos2 option in the bios? also ive been havin to reset my comp on startup it locks up when first booted and when i reset it it says system boot fail or interupted press f1 to continue...i have the 2208bios. does anyone know why that could be happening?
thanks!
chad


----------



## actuality

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nalo_b* 
hi can someone explain what is the os2 an nonos2 option in the bios? also ive been havin to reset my comp on startup it locks up when first booted and when i reset it it says system boot fail or interupted press f1 to continue...i have the 2208bios. does anyone know why that could be happening?
thanks!
chad

I believe OS2 is an old Operating System made by IBM in conjunction with microsoft. Anyway NonOS2 is any other OS that isnt OS2 (ie windows, linux etc.)

I too have got that same bios error however with a previos bios version, if I remember correctly the solution was to swap my 2 RAM sticks into the other 2 slots on the mobo. Completely random but by this point I had tried everything else I could imagine, however it seemed to work!! No harm in giving it a go


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *actuality* 
I believe OS2 is an old Operating System made by IBM in conjunction with microsoft. Anyway NonOS2 is any other OS that isnt OS2 (ie windows, linux etc.)

I too have got that same bios error however with a previos bios version, if I remember correctly the solution was to swap my 2 RAM sticks into the other 2 slots on the mobo. Completely random but by this point I had tried everything else I could imagine, however it seemed to work!! No harm in giving it a go









agreed if you are using anything other then IBM's OS2 (Operating System 2) then select non OS2 in your bios.

interesting about switching out the ram to the other two slots to fix the problem.

Nalo have you tried to press del when you get the post screen error and just f10 to save the bios imediately after getting into the bios just to see if it fixes the problem?


----------



## nalo_b

Thanks for the os explanation.
tried puttin the ram in the other 2 slots and didnt fix the problem will try your way n2gaming


----------



## nalo_b

wow N2 it seemed to have worked. thanks! why did that fix the problem? never would of thought of that was tryin all kinds of stuff and nothing else worked was about to reinstall windows again.
thanks!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Nalo have you tried to press del when you get the post screen error and just f10 to save the bios imediately after getting into the bios just to see if it fixes the problem?


N2Gaming, is this fix related to a "bios" glitch? Has a low voltage cmos battery been considered the problem?

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

IDK what causes the problem but it is a case by case problem. I think some times the bios has a checksum error and the bios just needs to be saved properly. I think most of the time users just push F1 to continue instead of resaving the bios. It's wierd but some times that's all it takes.


----------



## G-Byte

It looks to be a good day for solutions all around. I am on my system right now answering typing right now. I went with a guy for some parts that he wanted me to install and at the same time I checked out prices for him I bought myself a dlink wireless dwa-130 usb dongle...and it works. I even yelled out a yeeeehaaaa, which made my roommates happy for me.









Now to do a test to see what my speeds are...not anywhere near my 15/1 cable internet but it should suffice I think.

Thanks for the ideas guys but if this usb thing didn't work I was going to call my cable isp back up and get them out here where they would have had to put in a new call plug right to my bedroom and I would have another $52 bill each month.


----------



## nalo_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
IDK what causes the problem but it is a case by case problem. I think some times the bios has a checksum error and the bios just needs to be saved properly. I think most of the time users just push F1 to continue instead of resaving the bios. It's wierd but some times that's all it takes.

turned on my comp and t did it again...do you think i would have to reinstall windows to fix this?


----------



## N2Gaming

Noooooooooo.

Post problems has nothing to do w/your OS.

Any system that failz to post has Bios or hardware issues. Your OS is only gonna come in to play after your mobo finishes posting and turns the hardware instruction laguage over to the os so it can load drivers for all your hardware on the mobo and expantion cards etc etc.

I would do as thlnk3r has suggested. Check the battery on your mobo to see if it has adequate voltage. If you need to replace it you can get one at Radio shack, your grocery store, walmart, online etc etc. The battery is cheap and can only help out the situation. Well at least you will know if it's not a battery issue once you replace the battery and you have the same problems. If the problems go away after replaceing the battery then problem solved. If it turns out to not be the battery then put the new battery back in the package and go back to using the original battery and save the new one until a time that you do need it. I would use a permanent sharpy marker on the old battery so you don't confuse the old one for the new one. Of course if you have a digital multi meter then you can always test the voltage on the battery w/the DMM.

Hope this helps.

Oh yeah if it's not the battery then you could always try to reflash you bios again. Please though if you reflash your bios remember to clear your cmos jumper then go into bios and select optimum settings and save then flash your bios.

Good Luck,

N2G

Edit: If your battery is starting to go bad then it's possible it may cause bios corruption durnig a flash and that may be what is causing some issues. IDK but it may be worth a shot.


----------



## Slink

^ Excellent advice above. ^

The batteries are usually model "CR2032 Lithium button-style". You can get 2 at Autozone or Advance Auto (if you can find those stores) for the same price as 1 at Radioshack. (They are sold as vehicle remote batteries.)

Also, once the motherboard has booted fine with the current CPU and BIOS, battery failure shouldn't result in POST failure (unless your BIOS's default settings are unstable on your hardware).

Sry, I chimed in and didn't read prior posts...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Also, once the motherboard has booted fine with the current CPU and BIOS, battery failure shouldn't result in POST failure (unless your BIOS's default settings are unstable on your hardware).


Slink, oh it's possible. I know from experience









One of my boards had a low voltage cmos battery (2.6'ish voltage). The POST issues took a while to develop but eventually they started happening more often. Half the time it would freeze at the POST screen. So sure enough my multimeter read the cr2032 battery way below 3.0 volts.

Good luck


----------



## actuality

Before you go out and buy new batteries you may as well download PC Wizard 09 - as well as being a very useful app it also lists the cmos battery voltage under sensors, VBAT. Also seems to interact very well with this mobo, unlike some versions of everest I have tried out.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *actuality* 
Before you go out and buy new batteries you may as well download PC Wizard 09 - as well as being a very useful app it also lists the cmos battery voltage under sensors, VBAT. Also seems to interact very well with this mobo, unlike some versions of everest I have tried out.

Actuality, great suggestion









For a second opinion I'd also check the voltage with a multimeter. Sometimes software can be a tad off on it's readings.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *actuality*


Before you go out and buy new batteries you may as well download PC Wizard 09 - as well as being a very useful app it also lists the cmos battery voltage under sensors, VBAT. Also seems to interact very well with this mobo, unlike some versions of everest I have tried out.


That looks like a really cool tool. I am on my DFI NF4 Expert mobo atm and I tried to check the battery voltage on this mobo but apparently my mobo does not have the voltage sensor required to read the Vbat. Oh well.

Can this tool read ram bandwidth like Everest and if so can you tell me the steps required to do so. This is free and I would like to learn how to use it and then post a link to it on the Front Page.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


That looks like a really cool tool. I am on my DFI NF4 Expert mobo atm and I tried to check the battery voltage on this mobo but apparently my mobo does not have the voltage sensor required to read the Vbat. Oh well.


N2Gaming, are you sure? It might down a bit more near the power supply voltages. VBAT showed up on my SLI-DR in Everest


----------



## N2Gaming

Vbat shows up in Everest for my Expert but not in the cpuid PC Wizard tool


----------



## nalo_b

thanks guys will check the battery. but i recently changed the battery couple a months ago. and didnt have this problem till i reinstalled vista. was having bsod's all the time so checked everything and finally found out that one of my ram was bad but i already reinstalled vista and ever since the reinstall been gettin this problem.

will check the battery an let a guys know.
thanks again!
chad


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey chad would it be to much to ask you to re explain your problem agian. I would just like to make sure we are working w/a cold boot Power On Self Test "POST" issue and not a warm boot into windows issue. Sorry for asking you to do this I just want to make sure we are not spinning our wheels here trying to diagnose the wrong thing.









Thanks


----------



## ZerotoHero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *actuality*


Before you go out and buy new batteries you may as well download PC Wizard 09 - as well as being a very useful app it also lists the cmos battery voltage under sensors, VBAT. Also seems to interact very well with this mobo, unlike some versions of everest I have tried out.


Downloaded this program and i really like it!
I do have a question though - I'm trying to work out what each of the temps represent.
Obviously the top two are self explanitory;

Processor Temperature :40 Â°C
Mainboard Temperature :27 Â°C
Power/Aux Temperature :53 Â°C
ACPI Thermal Zone :40 Â°C

But im not sure what the bottom two are...
When i run a video stress test or a ram stress test the power/aux temerature climbs to over 75c which is scary!
Is this the northbridge sensor and should it go that high?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

It may be the GPU sensor as those temps sound bout right, unless it happens when you stress only the ram as well.


----------



## ZerotoHero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


It may be the GPU sensor as those temps sound bout right, unless it happens when you stress only the ram as well.


Yea - it happens when i stress only the ram aswell....

I cant seem to figure out what those temps are for...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well you could always try the case fan method. Take a case fan and aim it at different components untill you see the temps drop.


----------



## BigJohn44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ultrasbm*


Well I finally got paid so instead of getting insurance for my CBR600RR, I've decided to see whether the Phenom II x4 955 will work on my M2N-32 SLi Deluxe by buying one.

Should be here tomoz!

Any ideas what BIOS you recommend I should update to before putting the beast in my M2N32?









Currently I'm on BIOS 2205 


Hi Ultrasbm,

I'm new to the forum but just installed a P2 X4 955be on the M2N32-SLI Deluxe Motherboard without too many problems. The cpu and mobo really like each other. I upgraded from an AMD FX62 and had AMD's 2-core power mgmt software installed. The new 4-core CPU didn't like the 2-core power mgmt driver. I had to uninstall it because it would not allow Windows to install. It would POST, start loading windows, get to the "welcome" screen then immediately reboot. The problem was quickly resolved once the aforementioned pwr mgmt software was uninstalled.

Obviously, the first thing you need to do is update your bios. I am using Bios Ver 2208. I have a CoolerMaster HAF-932 case which works really well along with the stock cpu cooler. CPU tems range from 38-idle to 45-loaded. I simply upped the 955be's multipler and got a very stable 3.8gb overclock. Bios temps showed no appreciable increase at idle and only plus/minus 1-degree when loaded. Presently I am running 3.6GB with auto cpu voltage (1.088v) and it overclocks without any problems and/or additional adjustment. I have my memory set for 'Performance" but other than that, have had no other problems. I think the secret to my sucess is the great default cooling the HAF-932 case provides and the fact that I updated the mobo's bios prior to the cpu switch.

I also just installed the 64bit version of Windows-7 RC and really like it. I now see all 4GBs of memory. The only pain in the bippy is reinstalling some of my programs. I have two 500gb WD hard drives in RAID-0. I presently run three partitions (sys, programs & data). When I upgraded from Win XP Pro I simply did a clean Win-7 install on the system partition. The programs & data partitions were unaffected. Worked like a charm.

Anyway, this is probably more info than you want but rest assured that the Phenom II 955be works just fine with the M2N32-SLI Deluxe MOBO. Hope this helps. Regards.

BigJohn44


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZerotoHero*


Downloaded this program and i really like it!
I do have a question though - I'm trying to work out what each of the temps represent.
Obviously the top two are self explanitory;

Processor Temperature :40 Â°C
Mainboard Temperature :27 Â°C
Power/Aux Temperature :53 Â°C
ACPI Thermal Zone :40 Â°C

But im not sure what the bottom two are...
When i run a video stress test or a ram stress test the power/aux temerature climbs to over 75c which is scary!
Is this the northbridge sensor and should it go that high?


Hiya Zero. You're lucky, mine jumps to 127C. And although the northbridge does get hot it isn't unbearable to the touch. I seem to have asked about this error a few times, memory problems







, and I think the conclusion is that the sensor is faulty. I keep on meaning to get a temp sensor but...


----------



## Dale-C

Hey guys, I was wondering if the TT Big Typhoon VX would be any better then my CM GeminII S? I currently run 3396Mhz (3405 was unstable







) at 1.4825v and never gets over 51 Degrees Celsius on tests.


----------



## adventfred

hey i was wondering if the m2n sli could take a phenom x4 9950 be 140w processor


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigJohn44*


I'm new to the forum but just installed a P2 X4 955be on the M2N32-SLI Deluxe Motherboard without too many problems. The cpu and mobo really like each other. I upgraded from an AMD FX62 and had AMD's 2-core power mgmt software installed.

Obviously, the first thing you need to do is update your bios. I am using Bios Ver 2208.

Anyway, this is probably more info than you want but rest assured that the Phenom II 955be works just fine with the M2N32-SLI Deluxe MOBO. Hope this helps. Regards.

BigJohn44


Welcome to OCN BigJohn44, Thanks for posting your results w/your m2n32 sli deluxe & Ph II 955.







This will help many users who are or were on the fence about the decission to migrate to the Ph II 955 cpu's

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adventfred*


hey i was wondering if the m2n sli could take a phenom x4 9950 be 140w processor


I would not try it. You may be able to get it installed and running but for how long. That thing is gonna run super hot.

Your moboas all our M2N series mobo's only support up to 125w cpu's and your mobo shows support for the 9850 BE 125w B3 CPU on ASUS web sight, so I would think if you get the 9950 BE 125w version w/the 0903 or later bios then you should be able to run one of those. You really don't want a 140w cpu any way they just use to much power and run to darn hot...


----------



## adventfred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Welcome to OCN BigJohn44, Thanks for posting your results w/your m2n32 sli deluxe & Ph II 955.







This will help many users who are or were on the fence about the decission to migrate to the Ph II 955 cpu's

I would not try it. You may be able to get it installed and running but for how long. That thing is gonna run super hot.

Your moboas all our M2N series mobo's only support up to 125w cpu's and your mobo shows support for the 9850 BE 125w B3 CPU on ASUS web sight, so I would think if you get the 9950 BE 125w version w/the 0903 or later bios then you should be able to run one of those. You really don't want a 140w cpu any way they just use to much power and run to darn hot...











ok thnks was just looking for a nice upgrade


----------



## simfreak47

I don't remember if this has been posted before, but how well would a Phenom II X3 720 run on here? I don't have any interest in major overclocks, just maybe 3-3.2ghz. And I'm not interested in unlocking either

thanks


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZerotoHero*


I'm trying to work out what each of the temps represent.

Power/Aux Temperature :53 Â°C
ACPI Thermal Zone :40 Â°C

But im not sure what the bottom two are...


ZerotoHero, from what I've read on the internet the _Power/Aux Temperature_ is probably the temperature inside your power supply. The ACPI (advanced configuration and power interface) Thermal Zone temperature is still a little unclear to me. Some of the information on Google doesn't add up









BigJohn44, welcome to Overclock.net!

Good luck guys


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Wish I could get PC wizzard to work for me. It just freezes up my comp while checking sensors.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simfreak47*


I don't remember if this has been posted before, but how well would a Phenom II X3 720 run on here? I don't have any interest in major overclocks, just maybe 3-3.2ghz. And I'm not interested in unlocking either


Simfreak47, N2Gaming or the other members may be able to answer that question more accurately but I don't see a problem with you running a 720 on the Deluxe board. Another member of this club runs a 550BE without any issues so I can't imagine any compatibility issues arising all though I cannot be certain.

Good luck


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Wish I could get PC wizzard to work for me. It just freezes up my comp while checking sensors.


Ditto, except it freezes up when I open it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Simfreak47, N2Gaming or the other members may be able to answer that question more accurately but I don't see a problem with you running a 720 on the Deluxe board. Another member of this club runs a 550BE without any issues so I can't imagine any compatibility issues arising all though I cannot be certain.

Good luck










Ahh Thanks


----------



## thlnk3r

Guys, in regards to PC Wizard freezing I found this on the CPUID website:

Quote:



If PC Wizard freezes or crashs your computer, please try to :

* Launch application with Debug Mode (hold down the ESC key until the SplashScreen appears). A new file will be created (C:\\pcwdbg.log).
Please report it by sending an e-mail with this file (see Contact the authors).
* PC Wizard Settings shows and you can disable the detection of some components, which may cause problems.


If anyone with PC Wizard issues is willing to try that please report back









Good luck


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Guys, in regards to PC Wizard freezing I found this on the CPUID website:

If anyone with PC Wizard issues is willing to try that please report back









Good luck


Will try and report back


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Guys, in regards to PC Wizard freezing I found this on the CPUID website:

If anyone with PC Wizard issues is willing to try that please report back









Good luck


No luck. I tried and now one of it's files are corrupt.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


No luck. I tried and now one of it's files are corrupt.


Eclipseaudio4, yikes









Sounds the application has some issues. I'm assuming you've given Everest 5.02 a try?

Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Yep I run everest Pro 5.00.165 and love it, but Im not about to not check out another Hardware monitoring program.


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
No luck. I tried and now one of it's files are corrupt.

I tried it and the application doesn't even launch anymore, almost like it uninstalled itself. 

Edit, I'm going to give Everest a try

Edit2: on Windows 7 RC 7100 x64 right now, so that might have something to do with my issue...

Edit3: the shortcut doesn't even give me the option to go to the file location, like another program does.


----------



## thlnk3r

Simfreak47, well that is strange. The information posted above was taken from: http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php. Scroll half way down the page and see "Debug Mode". Here's a list of things some machines may have troubles detecting: (hence the reason for running in debug mode)

Quote:

Some computers may have problems especially during:

* IDE/ATAPI device direct-access scan.
* SMBus scan.
* GPU i2C device direct-access.
* SuperIO/LPC sensor detection.
* ...
EDIT: My previous machine always froze with another application when it was detecting the SMBus.

Simfreak, have you tried uninstalled the application and reinstalling again?


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Simfreak47, well that is strange. The information posted above was taken from: http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php. Scroll half way down the page and see "Debug Mode". Here's a list of things some machines may have troubles detecting: (hence the reason for running in debug mode)

EDIT: My previous machine always froze with another application when it was detecting the SMBus.

Simfreak, have you tried uninstalled the application and reinstalling again?

Yep, 2 times I tried reinstalling.

Edit: Everest (the one you linked) works just fine.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I'm going to do some experimenting to see if I can get it to work.


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simfreak47* 
I don't remember if this has been posted before, but how well would a Phenom II X3 720 run on here? I don't have any interest in major overclocks, just maybe 3-3.2ghz. And I'm not interested in unlocking either

thanks










Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 

_*Even though ASUS does not officially support what we recently discoverd. I am proud to announce with the help of some pioneers that our mothoerboards support the New AM2+ Phenom II CPU's. So incase your wondering yes your M2N Series motherboard will run happily with a new Am2+ Ph II cpu.*_
_*







FTW







*_


I guess I should of Read the OP


----------



## eclipseaudio4

LOL slim. unfortunately PC wizard has a serious issue with my comp. That and it wont listen. I told it not to check anything just to start and it checked anyway. I also tried admin priv, and XP SP3 compatibility No go on all fronts.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simfreak47* 
I don't remember if this has been posted before, but how well would a Phenom II X3 720 run on here? I don't have any interest in major overclocks, just maybe 3-3.2ghz. And I'm not interested in unlocking either

thanks









I got one







I was on bios 2205,now on 2208, works great.
here is shot at 3.2 ghz @ 1.344v(vdroop to 1.325 under load)

Gyro


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simfreak47* 
Yep, 2 times I tried reinstalling.

Simfreak47, removing the registry entries and restarting the computer may resolve that. No need to bother I guess since Everest is working fine.

Good luck buddy

EDIT:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
I got one









Gyro, thank you for letting us know that a X3 720 works


----------



## ultrasbm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigJohn44*


Hi Ultrasbm,

I'm new to the forum but just installed a P2 X4 955be on the M2N32-SLI Deluxe Motherboard without too many problems. The cpu and mobo really like each other. I upgraded from an AMD FX62 and had AMD's 2-core power mgmt software installed. The new 4-core CPU didn't like the 2-core power mgmt driver. I had to uninstall it because it would not allow Windows to install. It would POST, start loading windows, get to the "welcome" screen then immediately reboot. The problem was quickly resolved once the aforementioned pwr mgmt software was uninstalled.

Obviously, the first thing you need to do is update your bios. I am using Bios Ver 2208. I have a CoolerMaster HAF-932 case which works really well along with the stock cpu cooler. CPU tems range from 38-idle to 45-loaded. I simply upped the 955be's multipler and got a very stable 3.8gb overclock. Bios temps showed no appreciable increase at idle and only plus/minus 1-degree when loaded. Presently I am running 3.6GB with auto cpu voltage (1.088v) and it overclocks without any problems and/or additional adjustment. I have my memory set for 'Performance" but other than that, have had no other problems. I think the secret to my sucess is the great default cooling the HAF-932 case provides and the fact that I updated the mobo's bios prior to the cpu switch.

I also just installed the 64bit version of Windows-7 RC and really like it. I now see all 4GBs of memory. The only pain in the bippy is reinstalling some of my programs. I have two 500gb WD hard drives in RAID-0. I presently run three partitions (sys, programs & data). When I upgraded from Win XP Pro I simply did a clean Win-7 install on the system partition. The programs & data partitions were unaffected. Worked like a charm.

Anyway, this is probably more info than you want but rest assured that the Phenom II 955be works just fine with the M2N32-SLI Deluxe MOBO. Hope this helps. Regards.

BigJohn44


Hey BigJohn...
I got my PhII x4 955BE.
2205 recognised it, but would only work at 803MHz per core...even with C1E disabled and Cool n Quiet disabled, so i updated to 2208 as you have, and the BIOS hardly ever accepts key presses which is highly frustrating!
I'm there for ages hammering the right arrow and it'll move maybe every 25 seconds







It also still runs it at 803MHz even when forced to 16x 200MHz.
XP Pro SP3 says it's 3.21GHz, but when I run ANY application, it runs it at 800MHz performance (Distributed.net is running at a really pants 3,200,000 keys/sec per core as opposed to 13,500,000 keys per core on the x2 6400, even after sustained periods)

This is the same for both Vista Ultimate x64 SP2 and XP Pro SP3 x86.

At this rate I'm gonna shove my 6400 back in and sell the M2N32-SLi and 6400, and buy an Asus M3 Mobo to drop the X4 955 in (Dont wanna lose my Crucial Ballistix hehe!)

What settings do you have it on? as in...EVERY SINGLE SETTING...lol.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Try downloading this utility AMDPwrMon to change between low med high power state as well as going into the power management control panel and setting it to performance. 
The issue is that the 955 is stuck in power saving mode. If you look your vcore is probably less than 1v as well.


----------



## ultrasbm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Try downloading this utility AMDPwrMon to change between low med high power state as well as going into the power management control panel and setting it to performance. 
The issue is that the 955 is stuck in power saving mode. If you look your vcore is probably less than 1v as well.


I tried to download it from the AMD website, and it's the only link that is blank! Typical eh...









I also set the vcore to 1.375 and it still did nothing


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ultrasbm*


I tried to download it from the AMD website, and it's the only link that is blank! Typical eh...









I also set the vcore to 1.375 and it still did nothing










try this link;http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/dyna...42f&ItemID=105

Gyro


----------



## ultrasbm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


try this link;http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/dyna...42f&ItemID=105

Gyro


Installed it...restarted pc...bios just hangs when i go in to it.

got really annoyed, jumped in car, drove up to overclockers, now i have an Asus Crosshair III Formula motherboard and 2x2Gb Kingston HyperX RAM.

I put my X2 6400+ BE back in and it works perfectly. Pity, cos I really liked this board


----------



## ultrasbm

Oh for info, when I restarted, I ran AMD Power Monitor, it said all four cores were at 100%, running at 800MHz, and the Voltage was 1.050v...even though I had TOLD the BIOS to manually set it to 16x 200MHz @ 1.375v...
Yes it's BIOS 2208


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I have read about this same issue even with some AM3 MB's I just cant seem to find any definitive answers as to how they fixed it other than a bios update.


----------



## ultrasbm

I got it all working, apart from the performance...Kinda sucks








Even the Asus AI logo animation that fades in when you turn on the PC...that was choppy as hell with the 955...
I dropped the 6400 back in, and it was a smooth as ever, BIOS was responsive etc.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ultrasbm*


I got it all working, apart from the performance...Kinda sucks








Even the Asus AI logo animation that fades in when you turn on the PC...that was choppy as hell with the 955...
I dropped the 6400 back in, and it was a smooth as ever, BIOS was responsive etc.


check out this thread. this program may be able to help you get that C&Q issue fixed, and running at stock speeds instead of 800*MHz*


----------



## ZerotoHero

I'm playing with overclocking my PhenomII 940 some more this weekend and wanted to ask a few questions...

How high is it recomended to have my HT link with this cpu?

How high is it recomended to have my northbridge frequency with this cpu?

If i need to up my northbridge voltage wat is its stock speed?

Im currently at 3.74ghz on all cores

Its been stable for 4 hours now stress testing with four orthos tests running at once.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=644413


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZerotoHero* 
I'm playing with overclocking my PhenomII 940 some more this weekend and wanted to ask a few questions...

How high is it recomended to have my HT link with this cpu?

How high is it recomended to have my northbridge frequency with this cpu?

If i need to up my northbridge voltage wat is its stock speed?

Im currently at 3.74ghz on all cores

Its been stable for 4 hours now stress testing with four orthos tests running at once.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=644413

Wow Nice overclock. I personally have to say that is the best OC that I have seen on the M2N32 SLI Deluxe mobo w/a x4 940BE.









I think your ram is quite nice overclocking ram.

As far as your HT link Hmm good question. Google did not turn up anything for you or did you try to google it?

I think the stock NB is 2600MHz or somethink like that for the x4 940be. I personally don't know the specifics because I have not been able to tweek my cpu as good as you.

How are your settings for HT multi vs NB to CPU Multi. Are they both at 9x?

Edit: I found this for stock settings and it says stock NB is 1800 FSB of 200x9


----------



## ZerotoHero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Wow Nice overclock. I personally have to say that is the best OC that I have seen on the M2N32 SLI Deluxe mobo w/a x4 940BE.









I think your ram is quite nice overclocking ram.

As far as your HT link Hmm good question. Google did not turn up anything for you or did you try to google it?

I think the stock NB is 2600MHz or somethink like that for the x4 940be. I personally don't know the specifics because I have not been able to tweek my cpu as good as you.

How are your settings for HT multi vs NB to CPU Multi. Are they both at 9x?


Thanks









I had it at 3.91ghz at 1.45v and could have probably got 4ghz pretty easily but i wasn't keen on pushing my volts too high for daily use ( i have 2x 190cfm fans and they are loud when spinning fast!)

I'm currently at 3.825ghz at 1.4v and that's good for everyday use.
Stability is more important to me than an extra 100mhz or so.

Yeah, my ram overclocks well









I'm running it at 900mhz 4 4 4 12 at 2.1v

My ht multi Ive dropped to 4x (900mhz) while i try and tweak further.

My nb to cpu multi i havnt touched (should i be?) and my nb is running at 1800mhz in cpuz
My northbridge voltage is at auto - should i up it?

Now back to tweaking some more...


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZerotoHero*


Thanks









I had it at 3.91ghz at 1.45v and could have probably got 4ghz pretty easily but i wasn't keen on pushing my volts too high for daily use ( i have 2x 190cfm fans and they are loud when spinning fast!)

I'm currently at 3.825ghz at 1.4v and that's good for everyday use.
Stability is more important to me than an extra 100mhz or so.

Yeah, my ram overclocks well









I'm running it at 900mhz 4 4 4 12 at 2.1v

My ht multi Ive dropped to 4x (900mhz) while i try and tweak further.

My nb to cpu multi i havnt touched (should i be?) and my nb is running at 1800mhz in cpuz
My northbridge voltage is at auto - should i up it?

Now back to tweaking some more...










I think you may achieve better ram and over all system performance if your able to adjust the NB multiplier to set your NB Frequency above your HT Link Frequency.

I'm not sure what the stock voltage is or if adjusting the NB voltage will help any. If you decide to increase it do it in baby steps and watch your temps during every increse you give it to see how it affects your temperatures.


----------



## ZerotoHero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I think you may achieve better ram and over all system performance if your able to adjust the NB multiplier to set your NB Frequency above your HT Link Frequency.

I'm not sure what the stock voltage is or if adjusting the NB voltage will help any. If you decide to increase it do it in baby steps and watch your temps during every increse you give it to see how it affects your temperatures.


Thanks - ive looked around in the bios and i cant find the NB multiplier?
Do you know where it is in bios?

regarding the ht link frequency - i ask because i remember when i had a x2 4200+ back in the day everyone said keep your ht link below 1000 or it will become unstable.
Can we push higher than this now because the phenom II can handle higher ht link frequency?


----------



## Gyro

ZerotoHero, firstly the settings you are looking for are under advanced voltage control (manual page 4-21) and chipset (manual page 4-27).

I would say leave your ht multi at x5,unless you drop your cpu multi and raise the fsb to insane levels.

The northbridge freq multi seems to be x8,set by the cpu.(eg;yours is 1800nbfreq divided by 220cpufreq = 8 rounded)mine works out the same(1712nbfreq divided by 214cpufreq = 8)so stock freq should be 1600(8x200) and with only a 5x limit on the ht link your nb will always be higher than ht.

As far as limits,only testing will tell because this is all new territory.

Hope that makes sense.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

I have not tried the latest 2208 bios.

I don't remember being able to adjust the NB to CPU multiplier and I think it is locked on our mobo to what ever you set your HT link multi to.

You may be able to try K10Stat to adjust your NB Multi and cool N quiet w/out the bios or amd software cool n quiet installed. I hear good things about K10Stat

EDIT: http://www.overclock.net/6729935-post290.html

http://www.overclock.net/other-softw...tates-now.html

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...overdrive.html

http://phenommsrtweake.sourceforge.net/


----------



## N2Gaming

I just found *THIS* while looking up Stock cpu settings for the x4 940 BE.

Quote:



CPU = Central Processing Unit
NB = Northbridge
CPU-NB = CPU â€" Northbridge (redundant I know)
HTT = Hyper Transport 
HT or HTL = Hyper Transport Link (do not confuse with HTT)
FSB = Front Side Bus (The FSB also refers to the HT/HTL)
OC = Overclock
BE = Black Edition (unlocked multiplier CPU)

*Introduction to the Phenom II*

The Phenom II is based off the K10 architecture designed by AMD. It is the upgraded CPU of the Phenom I Agena series. The Agena was AMDâ€™s first true quad core processor. The Phenom I was designed around a 65nm wafer using up to 140 watts of power. In general, it was good for the price you paid for it. Although you were not able to overclock it like an Intel, it did what it was suppose to do.

After a year of the Phenom I, the Phenom II came out. Deneb was a true 45nm quad core processor. Before it was released, many computer enthusiasts believed that the Phenom II was the processor to nock Intel off its throne. Even though it did not fulfill that expectation, it did however bring about a new way to overclock AMD processors.

The Phenom II was first released early in January of 2009. There were two CPUs released for the AM2+ architecture. They were the Phenom II 920 and 940. The 920 was clocked at 2.8ghz with a locked multiplier. The 940, also known as 940BE or Black Edition, was clocked at 3.0ghz. Both processors were clocked higher than any stock AMD processor before it.

The AM3 Series soon followed after the release of the initial set. In February the Heka series was released. This was the X3 series Phenom II. The initial release was the 710 and 720. When the 720 hit the market, there was such a high demand that some stores ran out of the CPU almost immediately. The 720 is one of the best well rounded CPUs on the market. It allows anyone to overclock up to 30% and beyond using stock cooler, and it also handles many of the tasks a 4-core processor handles.

*A look at the Architecture*

*Phenom I*
*Agena (65 nm SOI)* 
Four AMD K10 cores
L1 cache: 64 KB + 64 KB (data + instructions) per core
L2 cache: 512 KB per core, full-speed
L3 cache: 2 MB shared between all cores
Memory controller: dual channel DDR2-1066 MHz with unganging option
MMX, Extended 3DNow!, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSE4a, AMD64, Cool'n'Quiet, NX bit, AMD-V
Socket AM2+, HyperTransport with 1600 to 2000 MHz
Power consumption (TDP): 65, 95, 125 and 140 Watt
*Phenom II*
*Deneb (45 nm SOI with Immersion Lithography)* 
Four AMD K10 cores
L1 cache: 64 KB + 64 KB(data + instructions) per core
L2 cache: 512 KB per core, full-speed
L3 cache: 6 MB shared between all cores
Memory controller: dual channel DDR2-1066 MHz(AM2+), dual channel DDR3-1333(AM3) with unganging option
MMX, Extended 3DNow!, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSE4a, AMD64, Cool'n'Quiet, NX bit, AMD-V
Socket AM2+, Socket AM3, HyperTransport with 1800MHz
Power consumption (TDP): 125W
*Phenom II number naming scheme:*
Â·900-series â€" quad core â€" 6MB L3 cache
Â·800-series â€" quad core â€" 4MB L3 cache
Â·700-series â€" triple core â€" 6MB L3 cache

*Secondary number naming scheme:*
Â·X55 â€" 3.2GHz (AM3)
Â·X45 â€" 3.0GHz (AM3)
Â·X40 â€" 3.0GHz (AM2+)
Â·X20 â€" 2.8GHz
Â·X10 â€" 2.6GHz
Â·X05 â€" 2.5GHz

*Stock Voltages:*
Â·CPU voltage ≈ 1.35v
Â·CPU-NB voltage = 1.175v
Â·HTT voltage = 1.2v
Â·SB voltage = 1.26v
Â·NB voltage = 1.1v
Â·CPU VDD = 2.5v


----------



## B'Fish

Hey guys and girls, im new to this forum and i got myself a problem/question

my Mobo (m2n32 ws pro) temps are idle 44 degrees celcius and load 55 with an x2 5200 overclocked to 3.1ghz on 1.264volts. I wanted to go higher and used 1.4vcore for 3.25ghz ( lower vcore isnt stable ) So i went stress testing and i saw that the mobo temps rose to 77 degrees so i aborted the test. After a while testing it seems my mobo temps rise a 3 degrees celsius on 0.025vcore is this normal ? and what is the max safe temp for this mobo









thx in advance


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B'Fish*


Hey guys and girls, im new to this forum and i got myself a problem/question

my Mobo (m2n32 ws pro) temps are idle 44 degrees celcius and load 55 with an x2 5200 overclocked to 3.1ghz on 1.264volts. I wanted to go higher and used 1.4vcore for 3.25ghz ( lower vcore isnt stable ) So i went stress testing and i saw that the mobo temps rose to 77 degrees so i aborted the test. After a while testing it seems my mobo temps rise a 3 degrees celsius on 0.025vcore is this normal ? and what is the max safe temp for this mobo









thx in advance










WOW those MB temps are way high. minde idles @ about 30c with a ambient of 75F. I've got to run to work real quick but I'll be back to edit to give you some more info.


----------



## B'Fish

atm it idles at 36 degrees. and im not very sure it is the motherboard because speedfans names it as temp 3. The temps rise immediately after starting the stress test in prime95 and it also jumps down immediately to 36 degrees.

some more information, im also using a open case with a big fan ( those for humans u know xD those big ones ) pointed into the system. So I guess airflow isnt the issue.

Asus probe 2 says that my mobo temp is 28 degrees C. This temp doesnt rise when i start stress testing so I dont know if i need to trust that one.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B'Fish* 
atm it idles at 36 degrees. and im not very sure it is the motherboard because speedfans names it as temp 3. The temps rise immediately after starting the stress test in prime95 and it also jumps down immediately to 36 degrees.

some more information, im also using a open case with a big fan ( those for humans u know xD those big ones ) pointed into the system. So I guess airflow isnt the issue.

Asus probe 2 says that my mobo temp is 28 degrees C. This temp doesnt rise when i start stress testing so I dont know if i need to trust that one.

Ok what I recomend is Dl'ing Everest. I personally love this monitoring program. It will tell you everything you need to know and more. Also it will label every temp probe.


----------



## B'Fish

:O It doesnt show the high temp 3. and it shows the same mobo temp of 30 degrees C. which is also shown in asus probe , this temp doesnt rise either.

btw cpu is running 3.4ghz on 1.34volt :S dunno how it works but it just did. Its gaming stable so far... will test it tomorrow. Temp3 in speedfans goes to 55 while gaming.

but im off to bed cya !.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Please fill in your system info by going to User CP, add or edit system so we can see what you are working with.
Is that maybe your GPU?


----------



## N2Gaming

Has any one taken advantage of the link I listed earlier. I think there is some very good info in that thread. You may or may not already know but it will solidify or better yet anwer most unanswered questions that you may have regarding overclocking Phenom II cpu's. I'll just copy and past the link this time.

http://www.techreaction.net/forums/showthread.php?t=367


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
http://www.techreaction.net/forums/showthread.php?t=367

N2Gaming, thank you for sharing that link. That Ph II guide is very in-depth. Plenty of detail and information


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Has any one taken advantage of the link I listed earlier. I think there is some very good info in that thread. You may or may not already know but it will solidify or better yet anwer most unanswered questions that you may have regarding overclocking Phenom II cpu's. I'll just copy and past the link this time.

http://www.techreaction.net/forums/showthread.php?t=367

I bookmarked it so I can read and reread it ~next week when I get my new system.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, thank you for sharing that link. That Ph II guide is very in-depth. Plenty of detail and information









You are very welcome.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I bookmarked it so I can read and reread it ~next week when I get my new system.









Be sure to let us know what you get and how it works out for you.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
You are very welcome.
















Be sure to let us know what you get and how it works out for you.

Well I am sorry to say but I am going with an MSI 790FX-GD70 along with either a 955 or 965. If Asus had mad a MB with 4 PCI-E slots double slotted I would have pick that but they didn't.
I'm going to be shooting for 4 Ghz and will still be around here as I have had lots of fun with this MB, but It's starting to degrade to the point that I just cant take it anymore.


----------



## ultrasbm

Hi guys.

After days of extensive testing and the fact I am now bald, I can safely say the AM3 Phenom II X4 955BE does NOT work properly with the M2N32-SLi.

That doesn't mean to say any others won't work, but I found it so unstable even when it did boot up...regardless of the BIOS version put on it.
I swapped between 2205, 2207 and 2208...whilst all recognised the CPU itself, not one of them behaved correctly even after multiple resets of the BIOS etc.
I got it last Thursday and never had a successfull streak









Even when forced to 1.375v, 16x multiplier and 200MHz FSB with C'n'Q disabled as well as C1E etc, the performance never exceeded that of an 803MHz Quad Core. (Windows did report it as running at 3.21GHz though which).

I love my M2N32-SLi Deluxe, but at 4 years old, I was hoping a bit too much to expect a 2009 Phenom II X4 955 to work correctly on it.

The M2N32-SLi has now got a new lease of life in my brother's PC...replacing an S939 Athlon64 X2 4800+

The king is dead...Long live the king!


----------



## B'Fish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Please fill in your system info by going to User CP, add or edit system so we can see what you are working with.
Is that maybe your GPU?


OK i filled in my specs, and no it isnt my GPU. But can i put my videocard into the second PCI-ex slot? so my northbridge gets better airflow?

and today i will check if 3.4ghz is stable on 1.34volts ( it was yesterday for 45min crysis gaming







) But i dont think its stable cos it seems a bit high









Mmh today i did some testing which part of the mobo heatsink felt hot. I can tell you that the nortbridge? ( next to CPU ) is easy to touch and not hot i think thats a good thing. The hottest part was the part with the ASUS name on it ( Southbridge?) temp 3 said it was 60 degrees C and I felt some " pain " on my finger so i think thats the badboy. Is this normal for a southbridge? if not, how do i fix it.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Yeah you can put it in the second slot but you need to go into the bios first and tell it to use the second slot as the primarry adaptor. Bee back in an HR or so I gotta go in to work and make some noise.


----------



## B'Fish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Yeah you can put it in the second slot but you need to go into the bios first and tell it to use the second slot as the primarry adaptor. Bee back in an HR or so I gotta go in to work and make some noise.


Ok i will test that later. Another thing it isnt my northbridge that gets hot :O its the southbridge ( that chip under the ASUS logo on the cooling ) what to do about that??


----------



## Supergroover

Hi all,

Been away for some time and my is this thread growing by the minute. I think it will take me some time to catch up. In the meantime can anyone tell me if there exists a list of confirmed CPU's working with the M2N32 SLI deluxe? (And I dont mean the ASUS list, but the CPU's that are not listed by asus).

Kind regards 
- Super


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B'Fish*


Ok i will test that later. Another thing it isnt my northbridge that gets hot :O its the southbridge ( that chip under the ASUS logo on the cooling ) what to do about that??


Hi B'Fish,

I think that the Southbridge can take quite a beating. 60C isnt too hot. I would start to get worried if it was over 80C. But I think somewhere on this thread someone reported temperatures of over 100C not being a problem (not too sure about that).


----------



## B'Fish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Supergroover*


Hi B'Fish,

I think that the Southbridge can take quite a beating. 60C isnt too hot. I would start to get worried if it was over 80C. But I think somewhere on this thread someone reported temperatures of over 100C not being a problem (not too sure about that).



Thx for the info, it makes me feel a bit better







any1 else got some information about southbridge temps?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Supergroover*


Hi all,

Been away for some time and my is this thread growing by the minute. I think it will take me some time to catch up. In the meantime can anyone tell me if there exists a list of confirmed CPU's working with the M2N32 SLI deluxe? (And I dont mean the ASUS list, but the CPU's that are not listed by asus).

Kind regards 
- Super


Hey supergroover, long time no see.

I don't think there is a list of working cpu's (but see paragraph 2 on the front page) ,so far I think we have from the x2 550? to the x4 940working.Although some have a cold boot issue.
The x4 955 seems a bit troublesome(due to the power saving feature).
There are some new bios updates too 2205/2207beta/2208beta.

Gyro


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B'Fish*


Ok i will test that later. Another thing it isnt my northbridge that gets hot :O its the southbridge ( that chip under the ASUS logo on the cooling ) what to do about that??


Mine does the same thing it can get hot to the touch but they can take quite a beating. If you are really worried about it what you can do is put a 80mm fan resting on your GPU and the middle finned HS so that it is blowing on those fins that will help a ton!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Supergroover*


Hi all,

Been away for some time and my is this thread growing by the minute. I think it will take me some time to catch up. In the meantime can anyone tell me if there exists a list of confirmed CPU's working with the M2N32 SLI deluxe? (And I dont mean the ASUS list, but the CPU's that are not listed by asus).

Kind regards 
- Super


I am going to assume that you are referring to which Phenom chips. The X3 720 I know works as well as the X2 550. I believe up to the X4 940 also works but as Gyro said the 955 has been a PITA, and there have been some cold boot issues.(you just have to reset and it works)

N2G I think we may want to get a list of confirmed CPU's working for these MB's. I'll go back through a bit and see what I can dig up in here.


----------



## B'Fish

:O yesterday i had a 3.4ghz on 1.34v stable for like 45mins of gaming ( not a good test ) but now . i cant even go to 3ghz :O which was stable for like always







did i screw somethings up??? or maybe i just have a bad day xD.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

How are your ambient temps(same as yesterday), and 3.4 on 1.34 seems low. I doubt you messed anything up.


----------



## B'Fish

Ambient temps are same as yesterday around 29 degrees celsius. One thing that did happend today was that i shut off the big fan. I didnt do anything intense but all of a sudden my music was sounding strange and a few secs later i had a BSOD. I felt my mobo heatsink which was hot everywhere. around 60degrees i think. So I putted the fan on let them cool down and restart the pc. It wouldnt boot into windows because of a NTFS.Sys BSOD or something. Then i resetted cmos because that was the only thing that was left to do and it worked. since then i cant oc as high







so maybe some things are damaged ?? or my PSU had its time because its a old + crappy one.


----------



## adventfred

Just a Precaution guys the new 1002 bios for the m2n sli has southbridge problems which means that the usb controllers give trouble
when i reverted back to the 903 bios i never had that problem again


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well your PSU is definitely holding you back. I doubt anything is damaged. The thing about having your case open is that the air does not have a path to travel It can go where ever it wants. Now when you have the fan on everything is getting cooled. I know my 5000+ can pull almost 125w by itself when Highly OC'd so you have to figure you GPU is prob pulling about 50w the HD is pulling ~12w(i think) MB is probably pulling 100w. I would recommend getting a good PSU a cheap one can cause instability and give you BSOD's. You might take a look at the Corsair 650TX as they are a great PSU.


----------



## B'Fish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Well your PSU is definitely holding you back. I doubt anything is damaged. The thing about having your case open is that the air does not have a path to travel It can go where ever it wants. Now when you have the fan on everything is getting cooled. I know my 5000+ can pull almost 125w by itself when Highly OC'd so you have to figure you GPU is prob pulling about 50w the HD is pulling ~12w(i think) MB is probably pulling 100w. I would recommend getting a good PSU a cheap one can cause instability and give you BSOD's. You might take a look at the Corsair 650TX as they are a great PSU.

Ok i will buy a new psu







thx for everything.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

np!


----------



## N2Gaming

Ultra, so sorry to hear that. Would you like me to put you in a different category of members now?

Super and Eclipse, I would be more then happy to put up a known CPU compatibility list but I don't know all the CPU's that are compatible. If some one want's to go thru the thread and point out cpu's w/post numbers then I can put all the cpu's on the list w/a post link for proof.









B'Fish, I'm wondering if you need to make bios adjustments to get it back to your previouse overclockable state. This is why I like to use the save bios to this bank tool from with in the bios. It makes reseting your bios a snap and you can go right back to your last bios settings after clearing the cmos just by selecting load bios from this bank or what ever it's called. Sorry I have a few DFI mobo's and they do the same thing. I think DFI is the originator of such bios tool and Asus and other enthusiast mobo makers followed the trend.

Never the less you can't go wrong w/saving your bios settings, especially if your gonna be trying new settings for overclocking. Infact you can set up the bios for a total stock spd to save on electricity and hardware life and then just boot to the overclocked settings by the push of a button during boot up.

Regarding your not being able to boot into windows now with your voltage at 1.34v. Is that a bios 1.34v or is that a OS 1.34v? Your board prolly like the rest of them overvolts a bit from bios to OS close to .12 volts.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## eclipseaudio4

*Unofficial CPU compatibility for Asus M2N series Motherboards *

*Unsure*
Am2+ of more than 125w TDP

*More than likely work*
AM3 X2 series Athlon (240,245,250) Phenom II (545,550)
AM3 X3 series Phenom (8250e,8450e,8450,8650,8750,8850) Phenom II(710,720)
All Am2+ with a TDP of 125w or less

*Awaiting Conformation*
Slink: PI 7750 (looking for post w/proof)
ov3rl04d: PI 9950 (same as above)

*Confirmed Working*

*AM2+*
G-Byte: X4 9850 vaild on M2N32-SLI DELUXE

Thewebmaster: X4 920 valid on M2N-SLI DELUXE
NightHawK360: X4 920 valid on M2N-SLI

actuality: X4 940. valid on M2N32-SLI DELUXE
N2Gaming: X4 940 valid on M2N32-SLI DELUXE
nalo_b: X4 940 valid on M2N32 -SLI DELUXE
purpleannex: X4 940 valid on M2N32-SLI DELUXE
RagingInferno: X4 940 valid on M2N32-SLI DELUXE
Craig 01: X4 940 valid on M2N32-SLI DELUXE
Purpleannex: X4 940 valid







on M2N32-SLI DELUXE
kolos: X4 940 valid on M2N-SLI DELUXE

*AM3*

Gyro: X3 720 vaild on M2N32-SLI DELUXE
TheFoister: X3 720 valid on M2N32-SLI DELUXE
RawZ: X3 720 valid on M2N68
DrSwizz: X3 720 vaild







on M2N32-SLI DELUXE

DrSwizz: Sempron 140 valid







on M2N-SLI DELUXE

ben1981: Athlon II X4 630 valid on M2N-SLI DELUXE
BigBruiserAl: Athlon II X4 640 valid on M2N32-SLI DELUXE

*How to make your 955 work.*

RawZ: X4 955 valid on M2N68
BigJohn44: X4 955 valid on M2N32-SLI DELUXE
lysmyL X4 955 valid on M2N32-SLI DELUXE
Anonymous: X4 955 valid on M2N-SLI DELUXE
*If anyone has a AM2+ or AM3 cpu working please post a cpu-z validation.*

Officialy Supported CPUs and bios by MB


----------



## B'Fish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


B'Fish, I'm wondering if you need to make bios adjustments to get it back to your previouse overclockable state. This is why I like to use the save bios to this bank tool from with in the bios. It makes reseting your bios a snap and you can go right back to your last bios settings after clearing the cmos just by selecting load bios from this bank or what ever it's called. Sorry I have a few DFI mobo's and they do the same thing. I think DFI is the originator of such bios tool and Asus and other enthusiast mobo makers followed the trend.

Never the less you can't go wrong w/saving your bios settings, especially if your gonna be trying new settings for overclocking. Infact you can set up the bios for a total stock spd to save on electricity and hardware life and then just boot to the overclocked settings by the push of a button during boot up.

Regarding your not being able to boot into windows now with your voltage at 1.34v. Is that a bios 1.34v or is that a OS 1.34v? Your board prolly like the rest of them overvolts a bit from bios to OS close to .12 volts.

Good Luck,

N2G


Yes those 1.34volts are OS volts and in bios these are 1.3v. Even a slight overclock of 200-300mhz to 2.8-2.9ghz alrdy fails







i indeed saved 1 overclock profile i will test that later but i thought that if i cleared cmos those profiles were lost to.

I find this very strange :<


----------



## Supergroover

Hey N2 and Eclipse,

I just thought it would be handy in case someone wants to try and upgrade the system to the max.

I think we have a large group of enthousiasts trying all kind of combinations and we can put together a list from what we know. It will not have any kind of real status, but it will give some help.

Maybe we can make a list with the phenom II and athlon II CPU numbers and report how many times the have been reported as tried and how many times they worked by members from our thread. with a link to the post as proof.

We can indicate CPU's claimed to work by three individuals as working, two as probably working and one as possible. Same for failures. one failure possible not working, two failures probably not working, three failures definitely not working. In case of some failures and some working we can substract the numbers. giving an outcome.

We can ask our members to help put the list together and it will grow overtime. (and Eclipse has offered to dig into the old posts







).

I think this may work.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Whe you save a bios profile it is written to the bios. Clearing cmos really just puts everything back to default, so really they should not call it clearing, but it's just one of those things.


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B'Fish* 
Yes those 1.34volts are OS volts and in bios these are 1.3v. Even a slight overclock of 200-300mhz to 2.8-2.9ghz alrdy fails







i indeed saved 1 overclock profile i will test that later but i thought that if i cleared cmos those profiles were lost to.

I find this very strange :<

I think you can save the OC profiles somewhere else as well.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Supergroover* 
I think you can save the OC profiles somewhere else as well.

Yeah I save mine to my USB flashdrive.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Supergroover* 
Hey N2 and Eclipse,

I just thought it would be handy in case someone wants to try and upgrade the system to the max.

I think we have a large group of enthousiasts trying all kind of combinations and we can put together a list from what we know. It will not have any kind of real status, but it will give some help.

Maybe we can make a list with the phenom II and athlon II CPU numbers and report how many times the have been reported as tried and how many times they worked by members from our thread. with a link to the post as proof.

We can indicate CPU's claimed to work by three individuals as working, two as probably working and one as possible. Same for failures. one failure possible not working, two failures probably not working, three failures definitely not working. In case of some failures and some working we can substract the numbers. giving an outcome.

We can ask our members to help put the list together and it will grow overtime. (and Eclipse has offered to dig into the old posts







).

I think this may work.

agreed! But there is no way I can crawl through the whole thread alone


----------



## B'Fish

my profile was still saved i think because my dram was set to 667 and ht to x4 ( for overclocking ) Currently im on 3.1ghz again. I think i will leave it there or should i try to get it a tad higher?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I would wait for the new PSU jsut to be safe. but you should be able to get that to 3.2 or 3.4 depending on ambient temps and how well that arctic freezer works


----------



## Supergroover

cmon its not even 3200 posts









Maybe we can split up and each do a couple hundred posts.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Supergroover* 
cmon its not even 3200 posts









Maybe we can split up and each do a couple hundred posts.

Just need to figure out how far back w would have to go. When did the PI's come out?


----------



## B'Fish

Ok i will wait then. arctic freezer pro works well for the price. Yesterday with 30deg c room temp and on 3.4ghz, coretemps were 49 degrees max and cpu temps 55 max.

thx everyone for answering my questions.

im going 2 buy OCZ Fatal1ty 550W any thoughts about that psu ?? looks like a good one to me.. high amps on the 12v rails and a high effiency.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B'Fish* 
Ok i will wait then. arctic freezer pro works well for the price. Yesterday with 30deg c room temp and on 3.4ghz, coretemps were 49 degrees max and cpu temps 55 max.

thx everyone for answering my questions.

im going 2 buy OCZ Fatal1ty 550W any thoughts about that psu ?? looks like a good one to me.. high amps on the 12v rails and a high effiency.

If thats the case I would stick with 3.2 just to be under the 55c "safe" zone

Grab This or this instead. They are about the same price but more power.


----------



## B'Fish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
If thats the case I would stick with 3.2 just to be under the 55c "safe" zone

Ah i see. Its summer now with high temperatures so i guess my temps will go down. but 3.2ghz is fast enough to power my 9500gt







so i will keep it at 3.2ghz ( if it is stable ) with the new psu.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Thats just what I would do You should be fine @ 3.4 but why push it to the edge when you wont really notice a difference. Now when winter comes see how high that baby can go!


----------



## B'Fish

Hehe will do :O cant wait lol. but im not going to volt it superb high :O i think 1.45v max or something... because i want to keep it lol.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

1.45 is nothing I had mine up to 1.57 with no ill effects. lol


----------



## B'Fish

Mmh we will see xD


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Yeah I dont really recommend going over 1.5 I had a chiller hooked up so My cpu temp loaded was 20c.


----------



## N2Gaming

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I want my baby back, baby back, baby back, baby back, baby back, baby back Ribs, I want my baby back, baby back, baby back, baby back, baby back, baby back Ribs, Chilliesssssssss Baby Back Ribs B B Q sauce.









I'm glad eclipse is eating ribs and finding Supported cpu post's.









B'Fish I'm glad you saved and tried the saved bios settings, I was almost 100% sure you just lost your overclock settings after clearing your cmos. Now your in the know.







All you have to do now is find those majical numbers again. Good Luck,

Super once again excellent idea's.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I want my baby back, baby back, baby back, baby back, baby back, baby back Ribs, I want my baby back, baby back, baby back, baby back, baby back, baby back Ribs, Chilliesssssssss Baby Back Ribs B B Q sauce.









I'm glad eclipse is eating ribs and finding Supported cpu post's.









B'Fish I'm glad you tried the saved bios, I was almost 100% sure you just lost your overclock settings after clearing your cmos. Now your in the know.







All you have to do now is find those majical numbers again. Good Luck,

Super once again excellent idea's.


















nope I'm cooking them right now 4Hrs on the grill. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Yeah I dont really recommend going over 1.5 I had a chiller hooked up so My cpu temp loaded was 20c.


Eclipseaudio4, that temperature is perfect but I think overtime that amount of voltage may lead to electromigration. This is probably over a period of a few years so you may not even notice it. You'll probably be on your next build by then


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Eclipseaudio4, that temperature is perfect but I think overtime that amount of voltage may lead to electromigration. This is probably over a period of a few years so you may not even notice it. You'll probably be on your next build by then










Already there.







Just waiting for the 13th and for the egg to get my CPU and Ram in stock.


----------



## nalo_b

update finally figured out what was causing my boot failures. turns out my jumpers was on the wrong pins was on 2,3.
thanks for all the help!

but would that of caused any damage to my motherboard?
thanks again
chad


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nalo_b* 
update finally figured out what was causing my boot failures. turns out my jumpers was on the wrong pins was on 2,3.
thanks for all the help!

but would that of caused any damage to my motherboard?

Nalo_b, I tested this a while back on an older machine of mine to see what would happen and I never experienced any negative effects. Motherboard manuals however recommend that you do not leave the jumper on pins 2 and 3 when powering the machine.

Has anyone else accidentally or purposely tested this before?

Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Nalo_b, I tested this a while back on an older machine of mine to see what would happen and I never experienced any negative effects. Motherboard manuals however recommend that you do not leave the jumper on pins 2 and 3 when powering the machine.

Has anyone else accidentally or purposely tested this before?

Good luck

Well I use to put the jumpers on like that then start and shutdown then move the jumper back. That was a while ago tho.


----------



## nalo_b

i must of had it like that for a while now. the last time i remember clearin the cmos was wen i was havin trouble with i think it was the 2207 bios. so it must have been like that for atleast a couple months...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nalo_b* 
i must of had it like that for a while now. the last time i remember clearin the cmos was wen i was havin trouble with i think it was the 2207 bios. so it must have been like that for atleast a couple months...

so you now have the 940 running correctly?


----------



## N2Gaming

Nalo, lol I'm glad you got it figured out.

I have done that a time or two Dough







Just recently as well. No harm was done recently. Although one of my mobo's had to be RMA'd shortly after doing such. I don't think it was from doing this but just thought I would throw that out there for your speculations.

If any thing was to happen I think it would probably only happen to the CMOS Chip or your BIOS chip since those jumpers only coincide w/that circuit.

I think you should be fine as long as you did no damage to your BIOS chip. I think the only thing those jumpers do is open the circuit from the battery and possibly ground any capacitors that would hold a charge to the bios circuit.

IDK exactely what the jumpers do but what I said would be my guess is all.

If any one knows how the jumpers really work or what makes them do what it is that they do to reset your bios settings then I'm all ears.

Oh yeah I'll start that list of:

NON ASUS SUPPORTED CPU'S THAT WORK IN THESE BOARDS.

My internet went down yesterday and did not come back on till today. Actually my phone rang and woke me up. That's how I knew my internet was working again. I had Comspastic issues.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Oh yeah I'll start that list of:

NON ASUS SUPPORTED CPU'S THAT WORK IN THESE BOARDS.

My internet went down yesterday and did not come back on till today. Actually my phone rang and woke me up. That's how I knew my internet was working again. I had Comspastic issues.










I think I'll bring what I found yesterday back up front for ya.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Well Gyro has the X3 720 Kuma running (post 3129) 
ZerotoHero has the X4 940 running (post 3140) I think nalo b does as well
Slink has the 7750 (looking for post w/proof)
G-Byte has the 9850 (also looking for post w/proof)
ov3rl04d has the 9950 (same as above)
Thewebmaster has the X4 920 (proof in sig) post 3076
I'll look for more later but I have ribs on the grill


And as far as comspastic issues, been there done that. Doesn't happen often tho.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks eclipse. I use 100 post's per page, it's just one of the added benefits of being a comspastic user.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


If any one knows how the jumpers really work or what makes them do what it is that they do to reset your bios settings then I'm all ears.


N2Gaming, excellent question. I wouldn't mind knowing this as well. I'm thinking when the pins are in the CLR position is somehow shorts or maybe cuts power to the CMOS in order to clear it


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, excellent question. I wouldn't mind knowing this as well. I'm thinking when the pins are in the CLR position is somehow shorts or maybe cuts power to the CMOS in order to clear it










 Yeah but there is no circuit that energizes the circuit when the pc is on or is there??? I am under the impression that there is a power circuit that is there after post and after windows takes over control or your hardware. So you don't have to rely on a battery to flash the BIOS. This is a interesting subject for sure. I'll have to crack my 5" thick A+ book to see if I can get the the botton of this. If I find it I will type it up verbatum word for word and quote it per the book.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Yeah but there is no circuit that energizes the circuit when the pc is on or is there?

N2Gaming, I'm thinking with pins 2 and 3 are shorted it cuts power to the CMOS therefore clearing the data. Sometimes though I have noticed that the jumper doesn't always get the job done properly. Removing the battery seems to be the sure way of clearing the cmos half the time.


----------



## Tardious

Count me in, My dual core system I'm currently using has an M2N SLI Deluxe.


----------



## N2Gaming

This is the reason I always push and hold down the chassis power button to clear out any stored energy that may reside in the BIOS cicuit somewhere.

I am reading the book now and have got to the point of how bios works, software. It loads all the hardware software instruction sets into the ram and finds the os and then turns over all the information it loaded into the ram to the OS so it can complete the task of loading all the device drivers. I just found out that older computers used dip switches to tell the bios if hardware was installed or if hardware was not present so it would know to load or not to load the instruction set for that paticular hardware. Other pc's later like IBM's 286 used floppys for BIOS coding. This is as far as I have got so far. I'll keep you posted if and when I figure it out.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
This is the reason I always push and hold down the chassis power button to clear out any stored energy that may reside in the BIOS cicuit somewhere.

N2Gaming, I have done that as well in the past and clr jumper still seems not to work 100% of the time


----------



## eclipseaudio4

any of you guys remember when you had to set dip switches for the FSB??? (dating myself)


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tardious* 
Count me in, My dual core system I'm currently using has an M2N SLI Deluxe.

I'll add you io the roster shortly,

Thlnk3r I have even gone as far as removing the battery my self. Personally I think if the battery has to come out then the manufacture may not have done a good enough job on the design of the clear CMOS jumper circuit.







I my self have gone as far as to reverse the batteries polarity and push and hold the power and reset switches on the chassis for the extra uhmph needed to clear the CMOS.









BIOS is just Basic Input/Out Put software instruction set. Hmm I was not able to find out what it does in my A+ book thus far. I don't think they get into the depth of the circuit like that. All the book says is this.

Quote:



Quote:

ITP Andrews: A+ A Guide To Managing and Maintaining your PC
Many computers also provide a jumper near the CMOS chip that, when set to " on , " causes the computer to "forget" any changes that have been made to the default settings stored in the CMOS. By jumping these pins, you can disable a password.
Edit:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
any of you guys remember when you had to set dip switches for the FSB??? (dating myself)

I can remember that and selecting dip switches for voltages as well.

I actually still have a couple of mobo's that have these options. I have an Epox and an older DFI both socket A


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I can remember that and selecting dip switches for voltages as well.

I actually still have a couple of mobo's that have these options. I have an Epox and an older DFI both socket A


Yeah I forgot about those I think I may still have one downstairs in a box somewhere.

Ok two things, First off I wanted to remind everyone that the free download of win 7 RC is going to be ending soon.
And second I cant wait for thursday AMD







X4 965 !


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Yeah I forgot about those I think I may still have one downstairs in a box somewhere.

Ok two things, First off I wanted to remind everyone that the free download of win 7 RC is going to be ending soon.
And second I cant wait for thursday AMD







X4 965 !










Cool your slowing revealing your new hardware upgrade.









Thanks for the Win 7 RC download reminder. A link would be great for the DL.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys please give tardeous a warm Club M2N welcome.

eclipse. I just added a link to your post for the cpu support list. I will creat a new thead just for that list once we have it complete then I will close the tread so others cant spam/Troll the list.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey guys please give tardeous a warm Club M2N welcome.

eclipse. I just added a link to your post for the cpu support list. I will creat a new thead just for that list once we have it complete then I will close the tread so others cant spam/Troll the list.











Welcome tardeous!









Good call. 
Link for windows 7 RC Get it before August 20th

As far as hardware I will post a link to the build log when I put it up, but. MSI 790FX-GD70, AMD 965, Corsair 850TX, and some more.... and it's gonna be *BLUE*!


----------



## N2Gaming

Cool Beans eclipse, I got beans on the brains the last couple of days for some reason IDKW.









Thlnk3r I just called the IT tech support for the Publisher of the book I have and the IT Technician I spoke to Luise did not have an answer for me as to what takes place when the Clear CMOS jumper is used. He told me to google it and it spiked his interest as well









Oh just incase you all were wondering what my source is. HERE is a link to the publisher of my literature for A+ stuff. Apparently they have several updated versions since 1998 when My book was published.







So my book is not in that list.

EDIT: I'd actually be interested in THIS BOOK. and The book I have would mostlikely be THIS BOOK today


----------



## N2Gaming

After doing so extensive thinking about the clear CMOS jumper "Complimentary Metal Oxside jumper" I have come to this therom. The BIOS settings are stored in a E or EEPROM chip and is electrically charged for the BIOS Setting options. So it is my understanding that when you remove power from the CMOS battery then the Portion of the chip that stores the Energized settings or other wise memory of the BIOS settings is lost because the chip does not have the power to maintian the information.

With that in mind I come to two conclusions as to why it might take longer on some motherboards to clear the cmos then others after removing the battery or using the Clear CMOS Jumpers.

The power or energy source on the CMOS circuit is still actively available in the circuit somehow after the clear CMOS jumper has been jumped. Possibly from a capacitor or some other kind of componant.
Or the BIOS chip itself retains the energy kind of like a charge of static electricity and it might take a while for the charge to die. Once the charge has fuly de-energized itself only then will the CMOS / BIOS settings be lost and reset To the standard/default settings.
I hope this helps a little. I'm still going to continue to try to find the exact reason for this.









EDIT: Ok I'm learning quite a bit about ram while researching this. SRAM is Static Random Access Memory and DRAM is Dynamic Random Access Memory. SRAM does not loose nor need to be refreshed once it has been written and energized as long as it stays energized. While DRAM looses it's data after about so many seconds " All DRAM's are not created equal " and needs to be refreshed after so many seconds.

So w/that in mind I'm leaning towards some kind of SRAM on the Mainboard stores the information for the BIOS settings and once it looses power then all your bios settings are lost and reset to default.

I'm still digging to get to the bottom of this.

EDIT #2: I just found *THIS LINK* that explains it a little better then I could earlier...

More Very Informative CMOS LINKS: #1 being a must read.

*Taking the mystery out of CMOS* Explains CMOS in great detail and is well worth the read. If you don't laugh at paragraph 2 under the section titled " *Go ahead, have a look* then let me digress now and state that you must be a robot








CMOS Velocity Reviews
CMOS WikiAnswers.com
CMOS I think this one here may even stump Hueristic because I'm like
























































:e ek:
Why it takes so long to clear CMOs therom #2

Well it seems as if the CMOS battery is rechargable and if this is the case then this is the reason for this new Theory.

the circuit that charges the rechargeable CMOS Battery holds a charge and The MOS chip has bi directional polarity thus causing the CMOS to retain the settings from the battery charging circuit until the Charging circuit has lot it's stored energy.


----------



## nalo_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


so you now have the 940 running correctly?


yes have been since earlier this year, but have had issues in overclocking. think it was due to my ram though had ram issues and couldnt be stable even t 3.2ghz. but switched out my corsair ddr2 800 and put in mushkin ddr2 1066 and went up to 3.4 easy and stable but due to the heat here in hawaii went back to stock.

also does anybody have to still reset wen powering up with 2208? i still gotta reset wen first powerin up, but i dont get the post interupted message anymore thoug.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nalo_b*


yes have been since earlier this year, but have had issues in overclocking. think it was due to my ram though had ram issues and couldnt be stable even t 3.2ghz. but switched out my corsair ddr2 800 and put in mushkin ddr2 1066 and went up to 3.4 easy and stable but due to the heat here in hawaii went back to stock.

also does anybody have to still reset wen powering up with 2208? i still gotta reset wen first powerin up, but i dont get the post interupted message anymore thoug.


Could you post a CPU-z verification for the list please?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

In case you guys have not seen this thread yet. http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/55...p-running.html It's the first 965 on here. He lives in the UK and they got it before us.







I cant wait till they come out!!!!!

From the other thread...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


And that is on a AM2+ Mobo.









Now I'm interested in seeing the Benchmark scores for the x4 965 on a AM3 mobo w/DDR3 RAM.


Just give me a week or so.


----------



## nalo_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Could you post a CPU-z verification for the list please?


ok how do you take a snapshot of cpuz to list?


----------



## Supergroover

Will you try it (the 965) in the M2N32 as well?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Supergroover* 
Will you try it (the 965) in the M2N32 as well?

If I had plenty of money to spare I would. well I guess it depends what newegg wants for one.
(cpu)
Nalo_b Last tab of cpu-z is for verification then just post the link.


----------



## Supergroover

Oh OK I thought you had a M2N32 board (thats what this forum is for right?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Supergroover* 
Oh OK I thought you had a M2N32 board (thats what this forum is for right?









Well I have the M2n32 Workstation Pro. Which is why I don't think my results should really be considered for the Phenom compatibility as there are some differences between it and the other M2n boards.

Edited other post to make it easier to understand.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nalo_b* 
ok how do you take a snapshot of cpuz to list?

To take a sanp shot you just push the print screen button and then open up any image editing application like microsoft Paint and then Paste the image of your snap shot into M$ Paint. Then save the image as what ever you want to name it, change the file type to JPEG or PNG or something w/smaller file sizes and then save it where ever you wish to save it to. The Desktop is an easy place to find it or under your my documents folder and in the my pictures is another easy one to remember.

It's just easier to do like eclipse said and use the last tab on cpuz that says about. From that tab you should see another tab at the bottom that says Validation. Click on that and the rest is self explanatory.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZerotoHero*


Thanks - ive looked around in the bios and i cant find the NB multiplier?
Do you know where it is in bios?

regarding the ht link frequency - i ask because i remember when i had a x2 4200+ back in the day everyone said keep your ht link below 1000 or it will become unstable.
Can we push higher than this now because the phenom II can handle higher ht link frequency?


Were you able to get your HT & NB Frequency any higher?

I just validated w/my Destroer mobo in hopes that I can soon find the time to swop my x4 940 back into one of my M2N32 boards and cross compare my overclocks and HT / NB Frequency limits. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=650608


----------



## nalo_b

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=651005
this is with cool n quiet on so it shows up as 803mhz. but it runs at the stock speed when gaming. i might turn it off because sometimes when encoding video or other things that i do i notice that it only goes up to 1ghz and then drops back down. and my voltage is at 1.6v in the bios.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nalo_b*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=651005
this is with cool n quiet on so it shows up as 803mhz. but it runs at the stock speed when gaming. i might turn it off because sometimes when encoding video or other things that i do i notice that it only goes up to 1ghz and then drops back down. and my voltage is at 1.6v in the bios.


Nalo_b, can you repost a CPU-Z validation with Cool'n'Quiet off so that we can re-confirm your overclock and possibly assist you? Instead of posting a validation link take a screen shot of each tab. That would be more helpful.

Good luck


----------



## actuality

Hi guys, here in the UK it's got a bit hotter over the past couple of days and with no air conditioning temps in my PC have risen further!!









I have dropped my overclock back to 3400mhz ([email protected] with ram at 1066 5,5,5,15,26 settings.) Still getting pretty toasty ~53load with the Zalman 9700 I decided to swap in the stock hsf. Within a minute of starting prime95 the core temp had hit 57C







The Zalman was promptly swapped back in and temps returned to normal







I don't see much else I can do in regards to temperatures so I think I either have a hot running chip or this mobo just gives rather warm temperatures... (as you have already said N2







)

I have got some higher CFM fans on the way never the less to try and improve case airflow (nzxt tempest isn't that bad stock to be honest though with 4 120mm fans and 2 140mm exhausts...) should hope to see a slight improvement though









One thing I have noticed however from messing with hsf etc. is the fact that the motherboard heatsinks get extremely hot (almost to hot to touch) is this normal? I get average mobo temps in bios ~34C and the heatsinks feel a lot hotter than that! Could it be the voltages, What are normal bios voltages for the chipset?

Also eclipse would you like a cpuz verification link for my setup, I'd be more than happy to provide one.


----------



## N2Gaming

One thing you can try w/your South Bridge I'm assuming that is the one in question is try to remove the factory TIM and reapply w/some AC MX-2 or OCZ Freez of what ever TIM you happen to have. Another thing you can do it point a fan directly over it. Are you using Everest Ultimate to read your temperatures. If not then maybe you could. I have not got around to determining what sensors are what w/speed fan and gave up on Speed fan. Chipset voltage should be @ or less then 1.2 for stock. I could be wrong on that one. I'll check it out and edit this post if I'm incorrect. 
Another thing you may be able to try is to add one of the old stock chassis fans as a pull fan on the back side of the zalman 9700 when you get the new fans.







I'm sure it won't be pretty but hey your overclocking in the dog days of summer not waxing it up for the car show contest.


----------



## Gyro

Have you still got your squirrel cage fan, I would put that on the mosfet cooler and see if it helps.
I use mine and it helps my temps quite a bit.

Gyro

Like on N2's board below


----------



## BigJohn44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ultrasbm*


Hi guys.

After days of extensive testing and the fact I am now bald, I can safely say the AM3 Phenom II X4 955BE does NOT work properly with the M2N32-SLi.

That doesn't mean to say any others won't work, but I found it so unstable even when it did boot up...regardless of the BIOS version put on it.
I swapped between 2205, 2207 and 2208...whilst all recognised the CPU itself, not one of them behaved correctly even after multiple resets of the BIOS etc.
I got it last Thursday and never had a successfull streak









Even when forced to 1.375v, 16x multiplier and 200MHz FSB with C'n'Q disabled as well as C1E etc, the performance never exceeded that of an 803MHz Quad Core. (Windows did report it as running at 3.21GHz though which).

I love my M2N32-SLi Deluxe, but at 4 years old, I was hoping a bit too much to expect a 2009 Phenom II X4 955 to work correctly on it.

The M2N32-SLi has now got a new lease of life in my brother's PC...replacing an S939 Athlon64 X2 4800+

The king is dead...Long live the king!











Hi ULTRASBM,

Sorry for not getting back to you sooner (traveling). Equally sorry to hear that you could not get your mobo/cpu to work. I agree that there is a slight power throttling issue with the 955be & M2N32-SLI. I don't understand all that I know about it but if you manually set the fsb and cpu multiplier, the BIOS shows relevant cpu speed. AMD CPUinfo also shows it. CPU-Z and PC Wizard do not as you mentioned. OOPS...I forgot to tell you that I also used NVIDIA's System Tool Ver 6.05 which has a "Performance" feature that allows you to manually unlock/set the multiplier for each for the four cores. This then clocks the appropriate speed for each core which shows up on all of the system diagnostic tools (CPU-Z, PC Wizard, etc). The CPU/core speeds will then be determined by the FSB setting (mine is 200mhz). This is an update, I believe, of the old NVIDIA iTuner or nTuner---something like that. That software was klugey as hell. This appears to work much better.

I also played around with the CPU voltage. My mobo defaults (auto setting) to 1.08v for the CPU. Because I am using the stock 955be cooler, I wanted to keep the temps down and increasing the CPU volts to 1.3/1.5v, raised the temps a bit. I found that the system worked fine with a CPU volt setting of 1.1v and kept temps around 40-50C, along with 3.6GB (18 x 200) overclock.

Something tells me, however, that it might be worth upgrading to an AM3 mobo because the BIOS settings (CPU multiplier, FSB and maybe a slight CPU voltage increase) should force the four cores to set at the appropriate speed without having to manually do so with overclocking software, which should be a convenience---not a necessity.

Oh yes, you also mentioned problems controlling the arrow movements within the BIOS. I too had that problem with the dedicated arrow keys, however, the arrow keys on the number pad work without any problems. For some reason the dedicated arrows are affected by the 2208 BIOS. Once out of the BIOS, the dedicated arrow keys work normally.

Clearly at this point none of this matters in your situation but would enjoy hearing your thoughts on the above info. Best regards.

BigJohn44


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks B'John for explaining all of that. A cpuz validation link and couple of cpuz screen shots would be great.









Actuality, You can try the lowest voltage on the chipsets and if you run into stabilty issues then try to bump it up a bit. The lowest setting is 1.2v.

Hope this helps.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

965 @ the egg. $249









140w TDP







Seems as tho it is just a 955 with more voltage...


----------



## N2Gaming

Yeah it's a shame the wattage is at 140w. I'd like to see this tried in these mobo's. LOL but not at 140w. My guess is they will revise the chip some time down the road in the next 3-9 months and make a 125w version just like they did w/the Phenom x4 9950. After all 140w seems to be pretty high on any mobo but from the early reports of being able to overclock it to astronimical speeds on air is not unlike tke the early reports of the X4 940 BE supposedly being able to easily be able to overclock to 4.0GHz on air. I'm still waiting to see if they just released a few good ones in the prime Global Test Market to see how the Hype plays out and if they can start selling a ton of them in the US that don't actually clock as well as the early hyped cpu's kind of like the X4 940's.


----------



## ZerotoHero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Were you able to get your HT & NB Frequency any higher?

I just validated w/my Destroer mobo in hopes that I can soon find the time to swop my x4 940 back into one of my M2N32 boards and cross compare my overclocks and HT / NB Frequency limits. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=650608


I have much more testing to go as overclocking on the Phenom II's is quite different. The nb frequency plays a big part and also ram settings.

I found lowering my ram divider gave huge improvements in how far i could overclock the cpu. I'm confident i could get 4ghz quite easy on air cooling but i want to figure out the nb frequency thing first.

I can't tell if having the ht link higher than 1000 (remember we were always told not to go over 1000 on the old x2 cpus) adds performance or decreases stability.

I need to play alot more with it but want to study the ht and nb frequency limits before i break something









Would love to see your test results with a m2n32


----------



## N2Gaming

Glad you called me on it.







I just got my Work Bench 27" Analog TV working tonight w/an older video card so that I can take some BIOS screen shot's that I have been wanting to do for quite some time now. I may have a problem w/my Destroyer mobo and if that is the case then I will definatly be swopping the cpu back into the M2N32 a lot sooner then anticipated. Never the less I should just get off my lazy too-kiss







and do if for the club regardless. I have nothing to loose after all I have a RMA'd mobo that is brand new and on a Tird RMA so if it goes bad I don't have to pay S/H fee's.







So no excuses really but like any body I hate to destroy good product and that is my last wish on my will and testoment that any of my M2N32 SLI Deluxe mobo's be ruined from my Overclocking endevours.









I'm gonna pull the cpu right now and see what I can do w/it. After all it's been a long time a coming.



































If it gets a little hot during my testing then I'll just have to do some







before I do any







for killing good product.


----------



## ZerotoHero

Does anyone know how to up the nb frequency apart from upping the fsb?
There must be a multiplier in the bios for it but i cant find it....


----------



## Supergroover

Hi all I have come across a post from the early days of this great thread where there is already a mention of the phenom II (post 620). How far back will we have to go to get the first mentioning of these diamonds?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

apparently quite far looks like they were released 4Q of 2007.


----------



## actuality

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZerotoHero* 
Does anyone know how to up the nb frequency apart from upping the fsb?
There must be a multiplier in the bios for it but i cant find it....

I don't believe you can on this mobo, I was going to ask the same question, maybe someone with a bit more experience can help out?

I have searched for a setting everywhere but on mine it seems to be locked at 8x and I went up to a 250mhz bus speed just to get a 2000mhz NB frequency...


----------



## Supergroover

OK maybe Ill get to it in the weekend. Your search helped me a lot already. So thanks.

Do you reckon it would be safe to say that AM2+ CPU's with a TDP lower than 140W will work in the M2N32-mobo's (with the right bios version) and that AM3 CPU's will be a pain? Or are there reported AM3 CPU's working in the M2N32 SLI deluxe (or any other M2N mobo)?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I think it is safe to say that all the AM2+ CPU's will work that have a TDP of 125w or lower. The 140w one are still questionable but I know ov3rl04d has the 9950 (140w) but I have not been able to see a cpu-z shot.

the X4 920, and the X4 940 also work and are socket AM2+

The current AM3 cpus that are confirmed working are the X3 720.

\\Rant I hate FedEx! I swear If I have to drive an HR each way to pick up my case and Megalhelm


----------



## actuality

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I think it is safe to say that all the AM2+ CPU's will work that have a TDP of 125w or lower. The 140w one are still questionable but I know ov3rl04d has the 9950 (140w) but I have not been able to see a cpu-z shot.

the X4 920, and the X4 940 also work and are socket AM2+

The current AM3 cpus that are confirmed working are the X3 720.

\\Rant I hate FedEx! I swear If I have to drive an HR each way to pick up my case and Megalhelm









I also believe XDRM has a AM3 Phenom II 550 running in his m2n32-sli. Haven't seen a CPUZ validation though so im not 100%. Same situation with a couple of 955's that have been floating around.

I have put a validation link in my sig now if it was still needed for that 'unsupported but working CPU' list.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *actuality* 
I also believe XDRM has a AM3 Phenom II 550 running in his m2n32-sli. Haven't seen a CPUZ validation though so im not 100%. Same situation with a couple of 955's that have been floating around.

I have put a validation link in my sig now if it was still needed for that 'unsupported but working CPU' list.

Thanks I'm going to go edit the list.

ZerotoHero, nalo b, Slink, G-Byte, and ov3rl04d could you guys please post a cpu-z validation or screen shot for the working list. link to list.

*Ok got the CPU list edited. What do you guys think?*

and thanks N2G I have wanted to help this thread out for a while for all the great help I have gotten here.


----------



## Gyro

Here are a couple more to add to the list,
both can be found in x3 700 club,
the foister post # 202-m2n32-sli dlx,
Rawz post # 1017(see 720 & 955 in his sig-m2n68)

perhaps you can add what mb they are using too?

good work guys

Gyro


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
ZerotoHero, nalo b, Slink, G-Byte, and ov3rl04d could you guys please post a cpu-z validation or screen shot for the working list. link to list.

*Ok got the CPU list edited. What do you guys think?*

Eclipseaudio4, looks great


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Here are a couple more to add to the list,
both can be found in x3 700 club,
the foister post # 202-m2n32-sli dlx,
Rawz post # 1017(see 720 in his sig-m2n68)

perhaps you can add what mb they are using too?

good work guys

Gyro

Thanks! and I can do that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Eclipseaudio4, looks great









Thank you!


----------



## Gyro

Added 955 to Rawz info in post above.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Good work eclipse. I'll edit the Front page w/the link to your Unofficial CPU support list.









Regarding the NB Multiplier. Technically it should be locked at 9. I'm just finished figuring out my Destroyer S3 problems and will be swopping CPU's from the Destroyer to the M2N32 now so that I can see what I can dig up for you guys regarding the NB multi.

Oh yeah I'm also baking my GPU again for a second try to see if I can get it working again. Well it never worked for me but for $11.00 for a stock EVGA w/stock HSF I really can't complain. Even if I can't get it to work I still got a steal of deal on it @ $11.00 just for the parts alone.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Good work eclipse. I'll edit the Front page w/the link to your Unofficial CPU support list.









You already have it on the front page, I have just edited it to make it look good and add some more info. You might change the link to http://www.overclock.net/6906856-post3176.html so that it only shows that post tho.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
You already have it on the front page, I have just edited it to make it look good and add some more info. You might change the link to http://www.overclock.net/6906856-post3176.html so that it only shows that post tho.


Thanks doing that right now. Then I'll put the Vid card in the oven for 10 min.

Oh btw how do you do that and isolate only one post w/a link. That is something that I need to learn for sure.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Oh btw how do you do that and isolate only one post w/a link. That is something that I need to learn for sure.

N2Gaming, click the post number (ex. #3255) on the upper right of the "post window". Example, http://www.overclock.net/6933195-post3255.html.

Hope that helps


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, click the post number (ex. #3255) on the upper right of the "post window". Example, http://www.overclock.net/6933195-post3255.html.

Hope that helps









What he said!


----------



## N2Gaming

Cool I feel like I learned something new today. Thanks guys.

I just got the M2N32 back on the bench ready for the Transplant. I had to remove everything from my DFI Expert mobo. Oh my Video card should just about be done cooking.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Hopefully it turn out, let us know how it tastes.









off topic: I cant wait till midnight I can then finally order my stuff...
















BTW I've decided I am going to see If my MB (M2N32 workstation pro) will do anything with the X4 965


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Hopefully it turn out, let us know how it tastes.









off topic: I cant wait till midnight I can then finally order my stuff...
















BTW I've decided I am going to see If my MB (M2N32 workstation pro) will do anything with the X4 965


Just rememer to find the exect cpu core voltage adjustment in the bios before you put the new cpu in it so that you can go in and turn the voltage down right away on the first boot if your mobo is like the rest of them and overvolts from the get go.l









Well I had to validate my OS on the HDD so I'm gonna see what I can do about that. Validation shmalidation I wish I never had to validate.


----------



## N2Gaming

OK I stole a HDD from one of my other systems that still has a couple of weeks left before I have to validate or re load. So I am on w/some CPUZ validation screens. I also am noticing my HT link is stuck at 220 matching my FSB as if my HT link is only multiplied by 1. I set my NB to NCP55 from 5x to 4x or what ever it is named in the bios and I still get a HT link of 220. Hmm. I'm starting to wonder if ASUS has written bios code to prevent the HT link from being overclocked as to prevent RMA's???

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=652730


----------



## nalo_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Thanks I'm going to go edit the list.

ZerotoHero, nalo b, Slink, G-Byte, and ov3rl04d could you guys please post a cpu-z validation or screen shot for the working list. link to list.

*Ok got the CPU list edited. What do you guys think?*

and thanks N2G I have wanted to help this thread out for a while for all the great help I have gotten here.


how do you ost on that link?
this is mine with coolnquiet turned off. played cod4 for a while and it went up to 56c
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=652732


----------



## Supergroover

Hey Eclipseaudio4, That list looks awesome! Maybe you can squeeze the link to ASUS CPU listings in there as well, no need to add those CPU's to our list, but just to be complete.

N2, I know what you must feel like, two months ago my winXP just crashed on me and I reinstalled it. Stupid revalidation however stoped me, so now IÂ´m testing win7 for as long as it lasts.

I have reassembled my pc tonight to get the airflow more to my liking. Added some new cooling paste to the CPU and I think I dropped temps with a couple of degrees. So I'm very pleased with myself at the moment.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I also am noticing my HT link is stuck at 220 matching my FSB as if my HT link is only multiplied by 1. I set my NB to NCP55 from 5x to 4x or what ever it is named in the bios and I still get a HT link of 220. Hmm. I'm starting to wonder if ASUS has written bios code to prevent the HT link from being overclocked as to prevent RMA's???

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=652730

N2Gaming, does resetting to factory defaults still show 220HT? Is this a new bios that you flashed to?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nalo_b* 
how do you ost on that link?

Nalo_b, I believe only the owner (poster) can modify/add to that post.

Good luck


----------



## Gyro

Here is a validation link for my setup;http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=652820 just to make it official.

Oh Ya I got my first







yesterday!!









thanks

Gyro


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Oh Ya I got my first







yesterday!!

Gyro, congratulations. Keep up the good work


----------



## BigJohn44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Thanks B'John for explaining all of that. A cpuz validation link and couple of cpuz screen shots would be great.









Actuality, You can try the lowest voltage on the chipsets and if you run into stabilty issues then try to bump it up a bit. The lowest setting is 1.2v.

Hope this helps.

Hi N2Gaming (& ultrasbm),

Thanks for the welcome the last go-round and your interest. I validated my setup with CPU-Z this afternoon and you can access it at the following URL:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=652870

As stated earlier, I used the NVIDIA Sys Tool Ver 6.05's â€œPerformance Toolâ€ to manually adjust each core's multiplier. However, there is a â€œCatch-22â€ in that you must set the CPU multiplier level in the BIOS first (e.g., 16x, 16.5x, 18x, etc) in order to have those levels available in the Performance Tool's corresponding multiplier settings for each core. Otherwise, the Performance Tool will default to a multiplier setting of 4x/800MHZ---the same defaults we see in CPU-Z. Once this is done, each core will reflect the correct speed.
Obviously my overclocking is not optimized as I only use a FSB of 200MHZ. I also upped the CPU voltage to 1.3v for the validation. The increased voltage increases temps which are a slight concern since I am using the stock cooler. With multiplier, FSB and not CPU voltage increase, I think the processor & mobo run at speed under load even though it appears to be in the default 4x/800MHZ setting. With that said, I suspect there still might be a slight power issue with the AM3 processor.
Enough ramblings, the following are jpegs of recent tinkerings:

The attachments are: Default CPU-Z Image; Overclock CPU-Z; Part 2 CPU-Z Validation; NVIDIA Tool; and Part ! Validation

Attachment 119655

Attachment 119656

Attachment 119657

Attachment 119658

Attachment 119659


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nalo_b* 
how do you ost on that link?
this is mine with coolnquiet turned off. played cod4 for a while and it went up to 56c
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=652732

you just did. through me









Ok I think I got it all caught up. Still need to put the ASUS link in there but I gotta run. I'll do that l8r tonight.

Thanks Guys!!







:


----------



## N2Gaming

B John your welcome and thank you for sharing w/us.

Just a friendly reminder, any one can join this club.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Supergroover* 
N2, I know what you must feel like, two months ago my winXP just crashed on me and I reinstalled it. Stupid revalidation however stoped me, so now IÂ´m testing win7 for as long as it lasts.

I have reassembled my pc tonight to get the airflow more to my liking. Added some new cooling paste to the CPU and I think I dropped temps with a couple of degrees. So I'm very pleased with myself at the moment.

Sorry to hear that and I'm glad you got your airflow cooling more efficiantly.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, does resetting to factory defaults still show 220HT? Is this a new bios that you flashed to?

I'm on BIOS 2205 and ASUS flashed it for me









IDK if running my HT spd at 200 will make any difference. I thought about trying that earlier today but was feeling a little under the weather. Is it hot in here or is it just me? I think I tied on one to many last night.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
IDK if running my HT spd at 200 will make any difference.

N2Gaming, reset the BIOS to the factory defaults and see if you can change the Hypertransport speed after that. Maybe there was an option or something you missed that is locking it at that speed. That is quite strange


----------



## eclipseaudio4

If it's not too much to ask I would love it if the guys with the 955's would post some screen shots like BigJohn44 That way I can link to them to hopefully help others out.

Edit BigJohn44 could you put up the memory tabs as well please.

*Guys please pay no attention to the next post It's for the list.*


----------



## eclipseaudio4

M2N32 SLI-Deluxe
M2N SLI-Deluxe
M2N SLI


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, reset the BIOS to the factory defaults and see if you can change the Hypertransport speed after that. Maybe there was an option or something you missed that is locking it at that speed. That is quite strange










I think any time you pull a cpu out of the socket and put anther cpu in the socket the BIOS settings automatically default. I maid the proper adjustments. It may be my OS install. I was using a x2 5400+ cpu w/the duel core optimizer and I uninstalled it but that did not help any. I may give it a shot here is a little bit again. I think I may need to reload the OS and see if that changes any thing. If not then I may try a different bios Version Maybe 2207 or 2208 IDK yet.

Regarding the cold boot issue. From the few hours that I have spent on this I can see that the cold boot issue is still there in the 2205 BIOS. However I also noticed if the the BIOS has the Standby mode set to S3 for Suspend to Ram then I can wake my pc up every time w/out having to hit the reset button. I'm not sure if S3 uses much more power then when the computer is off but it sure gets rid of the cold boot issue and it sure boots up a lot faster.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


M2N32 SLI-Deluxe
M2N SLI-Deluxe
M2N SLI


Thanks eclipse once again Good work. I have had those links on the OP for quite a while now just incase no one knows about it. I should prolly reword it so that people/members can find it easier.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

So we still have a cold boot issue? Do you know which CPU's that effects? I'd like to put something in the list about that.

Also I have noticed that too about pulling the cpu. That makes me think that the clear cmos jumpers must tie in to the Cpu some how.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


So we still have a cold boot issue? Do you know which CPU's that effects? I'd like to put something in the list about that.

Also I have noticed that too about pulling the cpu. That makes me think that the clear cmos jumpers must tie in to the Cpu some how.



I think the CMOS is reset to default any time you pull the cpu because the hardware that the CMOS is use to finding is no loger there so it can't complete the post w/the settings for hardware that no longer exist's. Remeber your bios is the programmed coding that is only changable by the user upon flashing and the CMOS is the SRAM chip that holds all the information regarding what hardware is installed and what settings you prefer the system to use in order to run properly. Does that make any sense at all?

EDIT: this is also why most of the times when you add a HDD or a USB thumb drive you get the message at post telling the operator that the hardware has changed Hit F1 to continue or Del to enter the BIOS.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I think the CMOS is reset to default any time you pull the cpu because the hardware that the CMOS is use to finding is no loger there so it can't complete the post. Remeber your bios is the programmed coding that is only changable by the user upon flashing and the CMOS is the SRAM chip that holds all the information regarding what hardware is installed and what settings you prefer the system to use in order to run properly. Does that make any sense at all?

Yeah some.
















Now I dont know if any of you have seen a megalhelm in comparison but I know I could never find any good pics and the topic was brought up in another thread so here are some pics. I would have taken some better ones with my real cam, but it seems my wife has hidden the memory card. :swearing:
All I can say is it's one big son of a gun!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Yeah some.
















Now I dont know if any of you have seen a megalhelm in comparison but I know I could never find any good pics and the topic was brought up in another thread so here are some pics. I would have taken some better ones with my real cam, but it seems my wife has hidden the memory card. :swearing:
All I can say is it's one big son of a gun!









Just incase you did not get a chance to read this link several posts ago. Here you go once again. This link explains it way better then I ever could w/in the time limits of this post.







*Taking the mystery out of CMOS*

Dang that is one big HS

I just love it when the significant other hides thing from me. Motorcycle keys comes to mind :swearing:


----------



## ZerotoHero

As requested is a cpuz validation for the cpu list;

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=644413

Its been stable for 10 hours now stress testing with four orthos tests running at once.

Ive also had it higher at 3.825ghz where it caused an error after 10 hours with four orthos tests.

Still trying to figure out how to raise my nb frequency...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZerotoHero*


As requested is a cpuz validation for the cpu list;

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=644413

Its been stable for 10 hours now stress testing with four orthos tests running at once.

Ive also had it higher at 3.825ghz where it caused an error after 10 hours with four orthos tests.

Still trying to figure out how to raise my nb frequency...


Thanks!

N2G I actually just stole those off of the front page and put them in the post so that I could link to them from the list. I think It's a little cleaner that way.


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZerotoHero*


As requested is a cpuz validation for the cpu list;

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=644413

Its been stable for 10 hours now stress testing with four orthos tests running at once.

Ive also had it higher at 3.825ghz where it caused an error after 10 hours with four orthos tests.

Still trying to figure out how to raise my nb frequency...



Wow thats awesome that even these brand new CPU's work in our old mobo's. 






































Any idea of the speed compared to the new 790FX mobo's?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


If it's not too much to ask I would love it if the guys with the 955's would post some screen shots like these. That way I can link to them to hopefully help others out sense that cpu seems to be giving people issues.


I know I asked this earlier but I decided to make a sample.

Please notice that the main CPUz tab has been validated as well as the notepad information and file name.

Thanks guys







:

and here's the new CPU-z file 32 bit and 64. link or DL from the attachments.


----------



## Gyro

ZerotoHero; I found an m2n nb multi topic on another forum and it seems it is a limitation of the chipset.You need an am2+(7xx series chipset) at least.http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=591643

Gyro


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I think any time you pull a cpu out of the socket and put anther cpu in the socket the BIOS settings automatically default.

N2Gaming, oh really? This must be something specific to this motherboard because never in the past have I ever noticed that happening to any of the machines I've worked on. Usually a previous overclock dictates a cmos clear before installing a new processor but I wasn't aware that the M2N automatically goes to defaults after a new processor install


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, oh really? This must be something specific to this motherboard because never in the past have I ever noticed that happening to any of the machines I've worked on. Usually a previous overclock dictates a cmos clear before installing a new processor but I wasn't aware that the M2N automatically goes to defaults after a new processor install









I think it does it when you remove the cpu. It seemed to do that to me even if I took it out and put the same one back in. I will verify that tho once my new CPU gets here.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I think it does it when you remove the cpu. It seemed to do that to me even if I took it out and put the same one back in. I will verify that tho once my new CPU gets here.

Eclipseaudio4, that is interesting


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Eclipseaudio4, that is interesting









OK you guys can just call me Mike as I know it's a PITA to type out my user name


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
OK you guys can just call me Mike as I know it's a PITA to type out my user name









Eclipseaudio4, oh I just double-click your name and copy & paste


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
OK you guys can just call me Mike as I know it's a PITA to type out my user name









How about Miclipse.







j/k I will try to remember your name Mike. Remembering names is one of my weak points.

Thinker I'm wondering if it is a AM2 and newer thing. My Foxconn Destroyer did it as well. Maybe the exta pin on the cpu is used to deliver the power the the CMOS chip to keep it energized. IDK why it is but the first time I swopped cpu's and lost my overclocked settings I was like :swearing: So that was the last time I lost my good OC settings because after that I started saving my settings in the bios.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


How about Miclipse.







j/k I will try to remember your name Mike. Remembering names is one of my weak points.

IDK why it is but the first time I swapped cpu's and lost my overclocked settings I was like :swearing: So that was the last time I lost my good OC settings because after that I started saving my settings in the bios.










dont worry about it.

Been there! I took it one step further and saved them to my USB thumbdrive that way i could even name them







Still have my 3.6Ghz bios on there







:


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


dont worry about it.

Been there! I took it one step further and saved them to my USB thumbdrive that way i could even name them







Still have my 3.6Ghz bios on there







:


Funny you mention 3.6GHz I was going to try to get to 3.8GHz on my x2 5400+ BE in my Destroyer mobo. I doubt I will be able to join the 1GHz OC club but it's worth a shot.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

unless you can make it really cold It prob wont happen. had to take mine down to ~24*c with a vcore of 1.53







hence the rad an WB leak but I fixed that.


----------



## N2Gaming

Good Call Mike. This is the best overall performance I could squeez out of it so far. Look at the ram spd's


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Good Call Mike. This is the best overall performance I could squeez out of it so far. Look at the ram spd's









wow man your moving! Now if you could just get it colder.

272FSB holy








I ended up going 240X15 for my 3.6 with HT @ X5

BTW I ordered it 6AM here kinda ticked at the egg as the ram I wanted OCZ was supposed to come back in stock this morning(now no ETA) so I grabbed these mushkins. I could have ordered yesterday :swearing: but I guess now my colors will match


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


wow man your moving! Now if you could just get it colder.

272FSB holy








I ended up going 240X15 for my 3.6 with HT @ X5

BTW I ordered it 6AM here kinda ticked at the egg as the ram I wanted OCZ was supposed to come back in stock this morning(now no ETA) so I grabbed these mushkins. I could have ordered yesterday :swearing: but I guess now my colors will match










Yeah IDK if it's because it's in the Destroyer or if I just stumbled upon a majical set of numbers that work & yeah if I could keep it cool at that spd that would be golden







. I'll say this though it's just stable enough to get the cpuz and everest scores.









Those Mushkins just might end up being better then the OCZ. Maybe you'll get some really nice overclocking ram. Good Luck w/those.

Thlk3r I reset every thing to stock and could not get the HT link to show as it's suppose to. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=654494

One thing I did notice is CPUZ is reporting the NB chipset as Nvidia 6150 ??? This also has me stumped...

Edit: I think I know why CPUZ is reporting the NB chipset as 6150. I'm using a Nvidia 6600TD winfast GPU and CPUZ might be getting confused.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 

Thlk3r I reset every thing to stock and could not get the HT link to show as it's suppose to. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=654494

One thing I did notice is CPUZ is reporting the NB chipset as Nvidia 6150 ??? This also has me stumped...

Edit: I think I know why CPUZ is reporting the NB chipset as 6150. I'm using a Nvidia 6600TD winfast GPU and CPUZ might be getting confused.

N2Gaming, did this board ever report the correct HT speed? Does it report the correct HT speed if you throw in a different processor? Weird question but do you happen to know the current voltage of your cmos battery?

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

The mobo is pretty much brand new from ASUS so My guess it would not be the CMOS Battery. I just swopped out my X2 5400+ BE for the X4 940 BE. When the 5400+ was in the system it reported every thing as it should. I think I'll try to reload my OS and see if it makes it read the correct HT link Spd. I'm thinking the Duel core optimizer that was previously installed may have some thing to do with it.


----------



## N2Gaming

Sorry I did not get around to it today.

This is a Tuit.
Guard it with your life as
Tuits are hard to come by, esp-
ecially the round ones. This is an indis-
pensable item. It will help you become a
more efficient worker. For years we have
heard people say, "I'll do it as soon as I
get a Round Tuit." Now that you have
one, you can accomplish all those
things you put aside until you
get a Round Tuit!

Reinstalling my OS that is.









I worked on my Mountain bikes instead. Oh yeah I found a new use for my Tv in the garage. Metalica Concerts.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Oh yeah I found a new use for my Tv in the garage. Metalica Concerts.


N2Gaming, by far my most favorite song is "For Whom The Bell Tolls"


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, by far my most favorite song is "For Whom The Bell Tolls"










I don't have a specific favorite because I kill em all.









Edit: I was going to share pictures of what I was doing w/my bikes but camera decided not to work w/this Garage Days install of XP x64


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, by far my most favorite song is "For Whom The Bell Tolls"










Dude, I totally was thinking of that exact song when Metallica was brought up in here.







lol

Hey, are there any limitations placed upon AM3 chips when used in our board? No complicated answers are necessary, but I sure missed a helluva lotta dialog here.














Thanx, OCN homies.

EDIT: from the looks of things, there aren't many!! YEOWCH!!! Look at that smokin' speed!!! N2G is kuhrayzee.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Dude, I totally was thinking of that exact song when Metallica was brought up in here.







lol

Hey, are there any limitations placed upon AM3 chips when used in our board? No complicated answers are necessary, but I sure missed a helluva lotta dialog here.














Thanx, OCN homies.

EDIT: from the looks of things, there aren't many!! YEOWCH!!! Look at that smokin' speed!!! N2G is kuhrayzee.









No crazy is dropping a 965 in







But he is nuts for sure.


----------



## N2Gaming

:d


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Crap! I just remembered something I was supposed to do today.







I'll have it boxed so my wife can find out how much tomorrow N2G. I'm gonna go do that right now.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Crap! I just remembered something I was supposed to do today.







I'll have it boxed so my wife can find out how much tomorrow N2G. I'm gonna go do that right now.


 NP Thanks


----------



## simfreak47

Well I'm still expirencing crap due to the same crap PSU. It'll be a while b4 I get a new PSU. I think Im gonna retire my rig till I get a new one -_-


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simfreak47* 
Well I'm still expirencing crap due to the same crap PSU. It'll be a while b4 I get a new PSU. I think Im gonna retire my rig till I get a new one -_-

Simfreak47, was this the power supply unit that was severally under powered for your rig?


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Simfreak47, was this the power supply unit that was severally under powered for your rig?

Yeppo, I think I'm definitely going to get the Emergency backup computer built up ASAP


----------



## KAN

Hi everyone

New to the site and a little to overclocking.

I order a Phenom II X4 945 without checking to see if it would work with the motherboard and see here that some people got the 955 to work. I like the M2N32 and had it for a few years now and don't want to start a new build yet.

How should I go about setting it up?


----------



## thlnk3r

KAN, welcome to overclock.net









Before installing the processor it may be wise to go ahead and reset the CMOS. This hopefully will help you avoid any issues you may run into when the machine powers on (POST). I only suggest this because if you had a previous overclock then it may conflict with your new processor.

Other members should pop in with some suggestions as well.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KAN*


Hi everyone

New to the site and a little to overclocking.

I order a Phenom II X4 945 without checking to see if it would work with the motherboard and see here that some people got the 955 to work. I like the M2N32 and had it for a few years now and don't want to start a new build yet.

How should I go about setting it up?


Welcome to OCN KAN.

I'd do as thlnk3r suggested then update your bios if your still on Ver: 2101 or older. The BIOS Ver 2205,2207 & 2208 should work just fine for you.

If you do need to flash your bios do it w/your current cpu x2 6000+ & set your bios to defaults before flashing. Then before you flash make sure your system is stable before you flash by running some stability apps

After you flash and before swop your cpu to the x4 945, go directly into your bios if it works right away and get familiar w/where all your voltage settings are located and your hardware monitor screen. Remeber your mobo will overvolt your cpu so you may want to set your cpu voltage to lets say 1.30v for starters. Then swop cpu's and go right into the bios, once you get into the bios immediately adjust your cpu voltage and F10 and save the bios. Then once it post's go back into the bios and go to your hardware monitor screen to see what your cpu core voltage is and what the cpu temperatures are. Then make any other adjustments needed to run smoothly.









Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well guys as promised here's my work log. It is still in the beginning stages but after the fold-a-thon I will be adding much more as well as trying the 965 in my M2N32WS


----------



## NightHawK360

Here's my own proof that Phenom II 920 works with the M2N-SLI (Not Deluxe).

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=663882


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Thanks NightHawk360 I will add it as soon as I get back.

Edit: Updated


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Well guys as promised here's my work log. It is still in the beginning stages but after the fold-a-thon I will be adding much more as well as trying the 965 in my M2N32WS










Thanks for sharing w/us Mike.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Yeah just wait till I share weather or not a 965 will work in the M2N boards then you can thank me.


----------



## N2Gaming

I'm sure I speak for the whole group when I say I can hardly wait.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I think I will try it out tonight after the wife has gone to bed.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I think I will try it out tonight after the wife has gone to bed.

BHFD is on standby
















Gyro


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
BHFD is on standby
















Gyro

LOL couple more Hours and she'll be in bed...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

No go there. I'm not sure if it is because my MB is damaged but I don't think it liked the fact that it's a 140w cpu.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
No go there. I'm not sure if it is because my MB is damaged but I don't think it liked the fact that it's a 140w cpu.


----------



## KAN

Thanks thlnk3r and N2Gaming for the tips.









I just got the cpu the other day and won't be putting it in for sometime now. Since I just cut my right hand today and going to have to let it heal some.

I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## purpleannex

Hi, i'm new on here, i've owned an M2n32sli Deluxe for 3yrs now, i'm just writing this to say i installed a phenom II x4 940 using a 2208 BIOS tonight and it worked perfectly straight away!

I didn't realise untill last week that my mobo could take this chip, so i want to thanks to everyone who's posted especially the 'validated' cpuz's, if it hadn't been for you lot i would still be running my phenom 9600 at 30% slower benchmarks!

So below is my first validation at standard clocks, think i need to get some better cooling before i try to set fire to it, it's a bit hot LOL.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=668564


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purpleannex* 
Hi, i'm new on here, i've owned an M2n32sli Deluxe for 3yrs now, i'm just writing this to say i installed a phenom II x4 940 using a 2208 BIOS tonight and it worked perfectly straight away!

I didn't realise untill last week that my mobo could take this chip, so i want to thanks to everyone who's posted especially the 'validated' cpuz's, if it hadn't been for you lot i would still be running my phenom 9600 at 30% slower benchmarks!

So below is my first validation at standard clocks, think i need to get some better cooling before i try to set fire to it, it's a bit hot LOL.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=668564

Glad we could Help

and Thanks! Your now on the list


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KAN*


Thanks thlnk3r and N2Gaming for the tips.









I just got the cpu the other day and won't be putting it in for sometime now. Since I just cut my right hand today and going to have to let it heal some.

I'll let you all know how it goes.


Hope your hand gets better real soon.
Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


Hi, i'm new on here, i've owned an M2n32sli Deluxe for 3yrs now, i'm just writing this to say i installed a phenom II x4 940 using a 2208 BIOS tonight and it worked perfectly straight away!

I didn't realise untill last week that my mobo could take this chip, so i want to thanks to everyone who's posted especially the 'validated' cpuz's, if it hadn't been for you lot i would still be running my phenom 9600 at 30% slower benchmarks!

So below is my first validation at standard clocks, think i need to get some better cooling before i try to set fire to it, it's a bit hot LOL.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=668564


GJ welcome to OCN.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys I just wanted to let you all know that I put up a similar type of club banner like most other AMD clubs. The Banner is far from finished but this is the rough draft. I may try to squeez it into the club MyLogo Image if I can get the image sizes small enough to fit.


----------



## N2Gaming

Do you guys think the last one would be better then this one?


----------



## G-Byte

This 2x5 banner looks pretty cool I think.


----------



## thlnk3r

N2Gaming, I like the one in post #3326. It's just shorter and smaller. Looks cleaner in my opinion


----------



## disnemar

What about Windows7 on this mobo?

Has anybody tried to install Win7(RC,RTM...) yet??? Any problems with drivers??


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disnemar*


What about Windows7 on this mobo?

Has anybody tried to install Win7(RC,RTM...) yet??? Any problems with drivers??


 should work just fine.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *disnemar* 
What about Windows7 on this mobo?

Has anybody tried to install Win7(RC,RTM...) yet??? Any problems with drivers??

As N2G said It will work fine.


----------



## N2Gaming

Sorry guys I did not respond sooner. I was waiting for more responses about the club banner. It seems like we get little spirts of post's here and there and I'm always hopefull that some one will post an issue that brings up more toppics. Heck I love off toppic discussions as much if not more then on toppic. But then again it clutters the club pages. Well so be it, because I am one of the understanding OCN members that knows what being in a club is all about " commarodry " and belonging to a place where others have same common intestests. 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


This 2x5 banner looks pretty cool I think.


 Thanks it's a beginning work of art. I have idea's about it but I just need to take the time to learn how to manipulate the software to do what it is that I would like to do w/it. Plus it is pretty strengous on my eyes so I can only do little bits at a time. Trust me it will look like a pro did it by the time I am done.








Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, I like the one in post #3326. It's just shorter and smaller. Looks cleaner in my opinion










simple yet effective while allowing pages to load quicker is exactely what I would expect a mod to say







j/k on a lighter side I tend to agree w/you for the most part. It is sleek, small, simple and limited so it is not as much as a distraction to new members who come to OCN or even club M2N for the first time...









OK if you made it this far and are still interested then here is a extra cookie for ya. Overlcocker issue # 6 Enjoy


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Personally I like the single one.

I love cookies!


----------



## N2Gaming

that's funny I was just showing my GF how I removed mali software and/or fixed my crippled system to run normally again by looking at the regedit. For a joke to here I looked up registries that had specific Pron words in them, low and behold I found some. LOL so I removed them. It's amazing what cookies can do and what kind of bread crumbs they leave in your system files.

Edit: I am on tilt atm so I totally forgot about posting that cookie. Glad you like it...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Yeah I'm sure I could pull some more speed out of my system if I formatted and reinstalled, but it's such a PITA to get everything set back up! 
I got smart tho and ordered another HD (the WD black 750) I will either use that or the 500 seagate cuda for my OS w/partitions. That will help out as the 80G seagate is SATA 1. I will clone my OS to it once I have everything setup so that If I ever have an OS issue I can just clone back.


----------



## N2Gaming

That's the ticket. That is what I do w/my daly Driver system. I have a 160G for files and a 74G Raptor for boot files. Then I have a 36G raptor for the original boot files just incase the 74G raptor should fail or become corrupt beyond repair.


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disnemar*


What about Windows7 on this mobo?

Has anybody tried to install Win7(RC,RTM...) yet??? Any problems with drivers??


Definatly no problems here. Running it right now on my M2N32-SLI. It's so much better than Vista!!!

I don't think I even had to search for any drivers, even if I did it wasn't hard and usually you can try vista drivers for win7 if you have older equipment.


----------



## Exx

Hey guys - M2N-SLIer (NF560) here. I opened a thread in the AMD CPU forum about the upgrade path possibilities available to me. http://www.overclock.net/general-cpu...ml#post7022937

Any insight would be appreciated!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
Definatly no problems here. Running it right now on my M2N32-SLI. It's so much better than Vista!!!

I don't think I even had to search for any drivers, even if I did it wasn't hard and usually you can try vista drivers for win7 if you have older equipment.

Hey RagingInferno, would it be to much to ask for a valid CPUZ link to add to the unofficial cpu support list we are putting together.

Thanks,

N2G

Hey Exx. I seem to think your set up is just fine and not a POS. In any case you can get way better perfomance on a new rig for sure. I replied in your help thread.


----------



## tchk

can anyone plz help oc my setup


----------



## N2Gaming

Sure I'll help you. Google CPUZ and download the latest cpuz and then google everest ultimate and download the latest trial ware. This will give us some important info for a starting point. Let us know once you have those two applications up and running.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tchk*


can anyone plz help oc my setup


Yep were are here to help. That's what makes this club so much fun! I can tell you from personal experience tho that you prob wont get more than 2.7 out of that chip.


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey RagingInferno, would it be to much to ask for a valid CPUZ link to add to the unofficial cpu support list we are putting together.

Thanks,

N2G

Hey Exx. I seem to think your set up is just fine and not a POS. In any case you can get way better perfomance on a new rig for sure. I replied in your help thread.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=672349










Btw this is stock settings, and actually cool and quiet is actually working... go figure... worked when I formatted to windows 7...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingInferno*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=672349










Btw this is stock settings, and actually cool and quiet is actually working... go figure...


Thanks for the CPU-z you are now on the list!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingInferno*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=672349










Btw this is stock settings, and actually cool and quiet is actually working... go figure... worked when I formatted to windows 7...


Nothing wrong w/a 3GHz stock quad core and ddr800 ram running at DDR1066 spd's. You prolly won't need to upgrade for a while now w/that video card either. GJ and thanks for the link.


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Thanks for the CPU-z you are now on the list!










Awesome!









Need benchmarks too? In case they want to compare an am3 board with our am2/am2+?


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Nothing wrong w/a 3GHz stock quad core and ddr800 ram running at DDR1066 spd's. You prolly won't need to upgrade for a while now w/that video card either. GJ and thanks for the link.










Actually I upped my ram. Girlfriend needed 2x2GB sticks so I just gave her mine and paid the difference for 1066 heheh


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingInferno*


Actually I upped my ram. Girlfriend needed 2x2GB sticks so I just gave her mine and paid the difference for 1066 heheh










 Hmm that's wierd because cpuz validation link reports your ram as PC6400 or ddr800 at ddr1066 or PC8500 spds.


----------



## RagingInferno

? *scratches head* ?
It says:
RAM : 4096 MB DDR2 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : *535.8 MHz (3:8) @ 5-5-5-15*
Slot 1 : 2048MB *(6400)*
Slot 1 Manufacturer : Corsair
Slot 2 : 2048MB *(6400)*
Slot 2 Manufacturer : Corsair

Don't know what happend there... they stock 1066 sticks. Think anybody else is like this?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingInferno*


? *scratches head* ?
It says:
RAM : 4096 MB DDR2 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : *535.8 MHz (3:8) @ 5-5-5-15*
Slot 1 : 2048MB *(6400)*
Slot 1 Manufacturer : Corsair
Slot 2 : 2048MB *(6400)*
Slot 2 Manufacturer : Corsair

Don't know what happend there... they stock 1066 sticks. Think anybody else is like this?


Funny you should ask. I just posted *this* earlier today in Exx's help thread and I to have that strange/wierd phenomenon. I think it might be related to the divider. IDK I have mine overclocked from DDR800 settings in the bios so that would be my suspicion as to why. Other then that your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
Awesome!









Need benchmarks too? In case they want to compare an am3 board with our am2/am2+?

wow your 260 blasts my 8800GTS and your CPU score is not too far behind. cant wait for DX11 cards


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Funny you should ask. I just posted *this* earlier today in Exx's help thread and I to have that strange/wierd phenomenon. I think it might be related to the divider. IDK I have mine overclocked from DDR800 settings in the bios so that would be my suspicion as to why. Other then that your guess is as good as mine.










Um... we have a very special motherboard









Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


wow your 260 blasts my 8800GTS and your CPU score is not too far behind. cant wait for DX11 cards


















Totally worth the upgrade from the 8800GT! I wonder if we will hit this PCI-e 1.0 bottleneck with our boards for the DX11 cards... But yeah I should be good for a while... Should...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
? *scratches head* ?
It says:
RAM : 4096 MB DDR2 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : *535.8 MHz (3:8) @ 5-5-5-15*
Slot 1 : 2048MB *(6400)*
Slot 1 Manufacturer : Corsair
Slot 2 : 2048MB *(6400)*
Slot 2 Manufacturer : Corsair

Don't know what happend there... they stock 1066 sticks. Think anybody else is like this?

N2Gaming, in regards to RagingInferno's question above aren't the M2N's only capable of going up to a DDR2-800 divider? Perhaps this is why PC2-6400 is listed


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, in regards to RagingInferno's question above aren't the M2N's only capable of going up to a DDR2-800 divider? Perhaps this is why PC2-6400 is listed









In short yes but it more or less depend on what cpu is installed. Once you install a cpu that is capable of ddr1066 and you have the bios updated then you get the DDR1066 options in the bios. My Destroyer is what I was using when I posted that cpuz link and it has DDR1066 ram spds in the bios options. I'll have to check to see if I can do DDR1066 w/the X2 5400+ BE Just to verify this. I will double post back here in a minute if no one else post's before I get you a definitive answer.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hmm well for some reason I Have the ddr1066 ram option in the bios on the Destroyer w/the x2 5400+ BE cpu installed. So You may be correct but that don't explain why it would be like that on my Destoyer unless the ram controller on the cpu is what causes this. I don't have a good answer for you as of yet because the ram controller on the X4 940 is DDR1066 capable on the M2N32.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hmm well for some reason I Have the ddr1066 ram option in the bios on the Destroyer w/the x2 5400+ BE cpu installed. So You may be correct but that don't explain why it would be like that on my Destoyer unless the ram controller on the cpu is what causes this.


N2Gaming, you may be right about the IMC on the 5400+. Perhaps it can't handle such high memory frequencies


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, you may be right about the IMC on the 5400+. Perhaps it can't handle such high memory frequencies










I think it has to do w/the ram divder selected in the bios. I'll try the DDR1066 w/the x2 5400+ just to see if it post and what cpuz reports w/ddr1066 settings if it's capable.


----------



## N2Gaming

well even if I select the DDR1066 in the bios the ram is still defaulted to slower spd's. I overclocked the fsb just to try to get the ram spd closer to 533 but you can see I'm not even close... any way here is what cpuz validation says w/bios ddr1066 selected and I also took a screen shot of the spd tab. Notice the ram states as pc2 6400 but the model number has 8500 in it for PC8500 ram. puzzling for sure. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=672613


----------



## thlnk3r

N2Gaming, thank you for sharing those results. Indeed this is interesting


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
Um... we have a very special motherboard








Totally worth the upgrade from the 8800GT! I wonder if we will hit this PCI-e 1.0 bottleneck with our boards for the DX11 cards... But yeah I should be good for a while... Should...









I doubt that PCI-E 1.0 will bottleneck the new DX 11 cards.
Those M2N boards really were top of the line at the time. Heck they can still compete with the newer boards easily. Especially when you consider you can drop a X4 955 in them.

Now I have a question. What are the differences between the M2N32, M2N32-SLI, and the M2N32-SLI Deluxe?


----------



## Gyro

Mike, There are only three versions of the m2n32 as seen in the two shots below.

ws pro,deluxe, and vista.

The two shots show the entire m2n series.

Hope that answers your question

Gyro


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Mike, There are only three versions of the m2n32 as seen in the two shots below.

ws pro,deluxe, and vista.

The two shots show the entire m2n series.

Hope that answers your question

Gyro


interesting.







do you happen to know what the differance between the vista and the deluxe are? Wi-Fi adapter maybe


----------



## Gyro

this review explains it pretty good I think;http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=8283&page=1

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Mike, There are only three versions of the m2n32 as seen in the two shots below.

ws pro,deluxe, and vista.

The two shots show the entire m2n series.

Hope that answers your question

Gyro


oops;there are two versions of the deluxe too. wi-fi and non wi-fi.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Well from looking at all the i/o ports on the Premium vista edition listed at that link gyro provided it appears as if the vista edition does not have the LPT1 Port. IDK if this is fact yet. I have not looked at the ASUS web to verify. WS Pro has PCIx while the Deluxe and Vista edition do not.

Edit: The vista model has all solid caps for longer lifespan and the wifi is missing replaced by usb 512MB flash thingy. I don't know exactely what it does but it may be system caching or something along those lines. Then it also has Infra red stuff for romote access for what ever use you have for remote access via infra red.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Yeah I was just trying to see If there would be a reason the a CPU would work in one and not the other.


----------



## N2Gaming

I can't even recal any members that have a M2N32 Premium Vista Edition mobo. I would think the cpu's would work just the same. If I had a vista version w/out the updated bios like on we have for the deluxe version then I would just try the deluxe bios on the vista to see if it works. I mean the chipsets are the same mostly identical hardare but w/more robust caps.


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


well even if I select the DDR1066 in the bios the ram is still defaulted to slower spd's. I overclocked the fsb just to try to get the ram spd closer to 533 but you can see I'm not even close... any way here is what cpuz validation says w/bios ddr1066 selected and I also took a screen shot of the spd tab. Notice the ram states as pc2 6400 but the model number has 8500 in it for PC8500 ram. puzzling for sure. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=672613



Interesting... I didn't overclock my ram at all, I just plugged it and set it to DDR1066. But if I left it on auto, all of my timings would have been completely off. They looks random, like 6-8-7-18 and I think they kept changing everytime I would clear the CMOS. Once I locked in the proper timings with 1066 it all seems to be working fine.

Although, if I run it though memtest86+ it just spits mass amounts of errors at me... but BSOD from ram so far.


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I doubt that PCI-E 1.0 will bottleneck the new DX 11 cards.
Those M2N boards really were top of the line at the time. Heck they can still compete with the newer boards easily. Especially when you consider you can drop a X4 955 in them.

Now I have a question. What are the differences between the M2N32, M2N32-SLI, and the M2N32-SLI Deluxe?


Yeah guess these were top of the line... i remember paying 200+ for this board. My friend was like, yeah I like this board cuz it had all of this and this and this etc... So when I built my computer a little while later, I was like hey why not, looks good









I'm glad I don't need to change this guy out anytime soon








(Although I might just consider a full build by the time I need to anyways)


----------



## xFALL3Nx

aww i have a m2n-e sli =[


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingInferno*


Interesting...Although, if I run it though memtest86+ it just spits mass amounts of errors at me... but BSOD from ram so far.










Sounds like bad ram.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingInferno*


Yeah guess these were top of the line... i remember paying 200+ for this board. My friend was like, yeah I like this board cuz it had all of this and this and this etc... So when I built my computer a little while later, I was like hey why not, looks good









I'm glad I don't need to change this guy out anytime soon








(Although I might just consider a full build by the time I need to anyways)


I wish I knew about the Crosshair II when I got this board. I prolly would have got one of those instead of buying a brand new $200.00 M2N32 SLI Deluxe at Tiger Direct back in Sep/oct last year. I originally was just going to try the mobo out and then return it after I was able to find one for half the price on ebay. I ended up finding 2x these suckers on ebay for half the price and I procrastinated on returning the new one to Tiger so I ended up stuck w/three of them...


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*


aww i have a m2n-e sli =[


Don't let that stop you from joining our gang. We got alf alfa, spanky, froggy, darla oh and a couple of stuges including my self.







j/k


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Sounds like bad ram.

I wish I knew about the Crosshair II when I got this board. I prolly would have got one of those instead of buying a brand new $200.00 M2N32 SLI Deluxe at Tiger Direct back in Sep/oct last year. I originally was just going to try the mobo out and then return it after I was able to find one for half the price on ebay. I ended up finding 2x these suckers on ebay for half the price and I procrastinated on returning the new one to Tiger so I ended up stuck w/three of them...











I don't think its bad ram, cuz I stressed it with prime95 and orthos and thats what caught my ram last time when I overclock my ddr800. It would die like in 5 min in a stress test. I did this for an hour and BSOD and games haven't crashed it either. I've had really bad ram before... twice...


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I can't even recal any members that have a M2N32 Premium Vista Edition mobo. I would think the cpu's would work just the same. If I had a vista version w/out the updated bios like on we have for the deluxe version then I would just try the deluxe bios on the vista to see if it works. I mean the chipsets are the same mostly identical hardare but w/more robust caps.










I have a M2N32 Premium Vista Edition as well as two M2N32 SLI Deluxe boards and I can confirm that there are very little differences between these boards. The solid caps doesn't seem to improve the OCing capabilities at all.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


I have a M2N32 Premium Vista Edition as well as two M2N32 SLI Deluxe boards and I can confirm that there are very little differences between these boards. The solid caps doesn't seem to improve the OCing capabilities at all.


Cool maybe you can illaberate on the USB riser memory thing that replaces the USB Wifi adaptor. Also did you get it w/all the accessories? I ask because I would like to know how you feel about the remote control features that come w/the Vista board.

Thanks,

N2G

Edit: also if it's not to much to ask for a Valid CPUZ link for our growing unofficial CPU support list.

Thank you.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Cool maybe you can illaberate on the USB riser memory thing that replaces the USB Wifi adaptor. Also did you get it w/all the accessories? I ask because I would like to know how you feel about the remote control features that come w/the Vista board.

Thanks,

N2G

Edit: also if it's not to much to ask for a Valid CPUZ link for our growing unofficial CPU support list.

Thank you.

From what I have read Vista and 7 have a feature called "ready boost" where you can take a USB drive and use it as RAM in a sense. It is supposed to speed things up but I tried It with my stick and it did the opposite.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
From what I have read Vista and 7 have a feature called "ready boost" where you can take a USB drive and use it as RAM in a sense. It is supposed to speed things up but I tried It with my stick and it did the opposite.

Interesting. I wonder if it is suppose to be use for BIOS Cache?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
I don't think its bad ram, cuz I stressed it with prime95 and orthos and thats what caught my ram last time when I overclock my ddr800. It would die like in 5 min in a stress test. I did this for an hour and BSOD and games haven't crashed it either. I've had really bad ram before... twice...

RagingInferno, when you ran Memtest86+ which tests did you run? Try tests 5 and 8 to see if those bring up anything.

Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I have been looking at you guys's memory timings and I was wondering how you go about figuring out what you can run?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I have been looking at you guys's memory timings and I was wondering how you go about figuring out what you can run?


Eclipseaudio4, well for me I start off with stock sub-timings. If everything passes during testing then I'll bump each individual sub-timing down a bit and re-test. CAS always seems to be the big one that shows performance differences in memory benchmarks. Same goes for the command rate (1T/2T). I've noticed that VDimm is usually required when the memory frequency is overclocked and not using tighter sub-timings.

Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

so you usually don't need to bump the Vdimm when lowering sub timings?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


so you usually don't need to bump the Vdimm when lowering sub timings?


Eclipseaudio4, in my experience I've never had to but that doesn't mean you don't have to









Test each individual setting to see what provides the best stability. I usually use the Everest memory benchmark to see if my changes yielded any performance increase.

Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Thanks man!


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey Mike. When trying to get the tightest timings I generally start off w/stock rated timings for the ram in question and then slowly work my way down as follows. 6.6.6.6 / 6.6.6.5 / 6.6.5.5. / 6.5.5.5 / 5.5.5.5 / 5.5.5.4 / 5.5.4.4 and so on and such untill I find the best stable performance.

If you have new ram and a lifetime warranty then you may wish to bump up the Vdimm a bit if your really pushing the ram spd as thlnk3r has suggested. As long as you have some passive cooling over your ram you should be fine w/a .1, .2 or .3 bump in Vdimm voltage.

I know I rode you a coulpel of times about trying 7.7.7.7 ram timings but that is only because I was curious if your ram is capable. I have seen other overclocks w/said timings w/outrageous Everest benchmarks. It is very possible that your ram is not capable of tighter timings or faster spds. You will have to play around w/your ram dividers as well as your FSB/HT to determine what your ram likes best. I know it's a PITA but if your looking for the best all around stable system performance then you have to put in the work. Believe me I Know your no sloutch and have been working on that overclock from day one and your doing a good job thus far. Keep up the good work.

If your really seriouse about your Ram performance then look around in this and other forums at cpuz and everest benchmarks for the best overall OC'n ram. We know you got a nice chip now you prolly just have to do something about the ram. I'm not saying you don't have great ram but you will know soon enough if you persue every option available for squeezing every bit of performance out of them.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Cool maybe you can illaberate on the USB riser memory thing that replaces the USB Wifi adaptor. Also did you get it w/all the accessories? I ask because I would like to know how you feel about the remote control features that come w/the Vista board.

Thanks,

N2G


It is just a 512MB USB memory stick soldered to the USB connector. It is supposed to be used with Vistas "Ready Boost" feature, but given its' tiny size and todays low RAM prices it is pretty much useless. I did find it useful to store BIOS-files on it when I upgrade the BIOS.
I have never actually used the remote control with that board (instead I use it on another system together with LIRC to control a video playback application on Linux).
I do occasionally use the "ScreenDUO" (a small USB-connected LCD screen with a few buttons). There are only a few application for it, which severely limits its usefulness. Too bad, as this is actually a really cool device.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Edit: also if it's not to much to ask for a Valid CPUZ link for our growing unofficial CPU support list.

Thank you.


Here is an old CPUZ link for one of my M2N32 dlx boards:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=536871
I currrently do not use my Premium Vista board so I will not be be able to provide you with a validation link for it.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


It is very possible that your ram is not capable of tighter timings or faster spds.


N2Gaming, good point. The IC's on my G.Skill set are Hynix D43's and boy those things are a pain to play with when it comes to tighter timings. Honestly these things can't get any tighter then what is advertised at stock hehe


----------



## N2Gaming

DrSwizz thanks for the Vista Version related info. So I'm guessing that this is VRAM Not DRAM meaning that what ever is stored on it does not get lost when you power off the system? If so that is very usefull for BIOS files.









Quote:



Here is an old CPUZ link for one of my M2N32 dlx boards:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=536871
I currrently do not use my Premium Vista board so I will not be be able to provide you with a validation link for it.


That's a very nice overclock.







Thanks for the validation link.

N2G


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


DrSwizz thanks for the Vista Version related info. So I'm guessing that this is VRAM Not DRAM meaning that what ever is stored on it does not get lost when you power off the system? If so that is very usefull for BIOS files.









That's a very nice overclock.







Thanks for the validation link.

N2G


Thanks for quoting that I missed it.









And I had to put an







next to the valid link! Holy cow Nice OC!







:


----------



## RagingInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


RagingInferno, when you ran Memtest86+ which tests did you run? Try tests 5 and 8 to see if those bring up anything.

Good luck










*Blank Stare*

There's more than one test on memtest86+?!









Well I guess I got something to try when I get some free time.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
DrSwizz thanks for the Vista Version related info. So I'm guessing that this is VRAM Not DRAM meaning that what ever is stored on it does not get lost when you power off the system? If so that is very usefull for BIOS files.









Yes, it is just an ordinary flash drive.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
That's a very nice overclock.







Thanks for the validation link.

N2G

Thank you. I did the OCing outdoors when the ambient temperature was around -15 degrees Celsius so it can't really be compared with regular "room temperature" OCing.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
DrSwizz thanks for the Vista Version related info. So I'm guessing that this is VRAM Not DRAM meaning that what ever is stored on it does not get lost when you power off the system? If so that is very usefull for BIOS files.









Yes, it is just an ordinary flash drive.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
That's a very nice overclock.







Thanks for the validation link.

N2G

Thank you. I did the OCing outdoors when the ambient temperature was around -15 degrees Celsius so it can't really be compared with regular "room temperature" OCing.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagingInferno* 
*Blank Stare*

There's more than one test on memtest86+?!









Well I guess I got something to try when I get some free time.

RagingInferno, no problem. On the bottom of the memtest86+ interface you should see something that might say, "(c)onfiguration". Hit the "C" button and I believe "Test options" will be visible. Try test "5" first for about 10-15 minutes and then give "8" a shot.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrSwizz* 
Yes, it is just an ordinary flash drive. *So you can boot from it w/Memtest86+*























Thank you. I did the OCing outdoors when the ambient temperature was around -15 degrees Celsius so it can't really be compared with regular "room temperature" OCing.

quite clever of you.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Just wait till winter comes I bet I can get at least 4.4









And very nice Idea with memtest!


----------



## LoboyBR

Good Afternoon, this is my first post. I'm from Brazil and my english is really bad, but I need some help. I have a M2N32-DLX with an old Athlon 64 3200 and want to trade for a Athlon II 64 240, but I already have looked out and don't find anyone who have tested. I know the Phenom II are working just fine, but will the Athlon II works? I thank since now, and, once again! Sorry about the english!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoboyBR* 
Good Afternoon, this is my first post. I'm from Brazil and my english is really bad, but I need some help. I have a M2N32-DLX with an old Athlon 64 3200 and want to trade for a Athlon II 64 240, but I already have looked out and don't find anyone who have tested. I know the Phenom II are working just fine, but will the Athlon II works? I thank since now, and, once again! Sorry about the english!

Hi LoboyBR your english is just fine... I gotta say I'm very impressed w/your ability to contribute to the forum by filling out your system in your sig before posting your first post but I'm mostly humbled that you chose this club thread as your first stop.







Correct me if I'm wrong here guys but the Athlon II is basically a renamed AM3 Phenom II x2. So with that in mind I don't know what kind of results you will have with the Athlon II chip be it good or bad. That Athlon II could be a big improvement over your current chip. I'm gonna go out on a limb here as say that if you experience problems w/the chip underclocking and undervolting then you'll have to do a couple of things that I have not had time to strugle with yet. One is to reload my OS to see if it fixes the problem. I was using the xp duel core optimizer and when I uninstalled that and put the Ph II x4 940 BE in the M2N32 SLI DLX again the cpu was underclocking and the HT was underclocking as well. IDK why and I have not taken the time to figure it out just yet. there is another few members w/a x4 955 & x4 965 that have similar problems. If you decide to try it let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoboyBR* 
Good Afternoon, this is my first post. I'm from Brazil and my english is really bad, but I need some help. I have a M2N32-DLX with an old Athlon 64 3200 and want to trade for a Athlon II 64 240, but I already have looked out and don't find anyone who have tested. I know the Phenom II are working just fine, but will the Athlon II works? I thank since now, and, once again! Sorry about the english!

LoboyBR, welcome to Overclock.net









Good question above. I think I've seen one or two users with the Ph II 550BE with this board but essentially that is the same processor as the 940 (with some minor IMC revisions). The Athlon II Regor core is a native dual-core so I have yet to see anyone test it on this board. Worst case scenario it will probably show up at POST as "Uknown Processor". Hopefully someone replies with some positive results.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

BigJohn has a x4 955 running Here is his cpuz and here is a list that Eclipse has compiled for us.

I just reat this article about the new Athlon II X4 630. So I'm still confused. Goes to do more digging for AM2+ or AM3 in regards to Athlon II


----------



## thlnk3r

N2Gaming, as far as I know the Athlon II X4's (Propus) are the identical to the Phenom II (Deneb/Callisto) cores. Only difference is probably some minor changes (maybe) to the IMC and disabled L3 cache.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, as far as I know the Athlon II X4's (Propus) are the identical to the Phenom II (Deneb/Callisto) cores. Only difference is probably some minor changes (maybe) to the IMC and disabled L3 cache.

Yeah I pretty much gathered that from the article I read. What I'm having a hard time with is this.

I understand that the Athlon II uses both AM2+/AM3 in one cpu chip.

Now is the Athlon II line of cpu's a AM3 with AM2+ capability or does the Athlon II have a seperate AM2+ line of cpu's that do not support AM3?

Thanks,

N2G

Edit: OK I think I just figured it out. From what I gather by looking at AMD's charts of AM2+ & AM3 cpu's is this. Athlon II cpu's are AM3 chips w/backward compatibility to AM2+

Oh yeah AMD is always behind on updating their web page information. They never have the information available when the new cpu's are released.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
*Unofficial CPU compatibility for Asus M2N series Motherboards*

*Awaiting Conformation*
G-Byte: PI 9850 (also looking for post w/proof)

Is this what you want'd?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Is this what you want'd?


I think we are looking for your Validation link like this instead. that is your validation link I copied it from your sig.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I think we are looking for your Validation link like this instead. that is your validation link I copied it from your sig.


Yep thats it. I will have to add it as soon as I get back (darn work)

EDIT: Updated! thanks G-Byte







:


----------



## simfreak47

I am getting an Athlon II 240 soon. Will report if it works or not on the M2N-SLI Deluxe


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simfreak47* 
I am getting an Athlon II 240 soon. Will report if it works or not on the M2N-SLI Deluxe


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simfreak47* 
I am getting an Athlon II 240 soon. Will report if it works or not on the M2N-SLI Deluxe

















:


----------



## simfreak47

It'll be a few weeks but I figured I'd post ahead of time so I don't forget


----------



## eclipseaudio4

We wont let you forget


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simfreak47*


It'll be a few weeks but I figured I'd post ahead of time so I don't forget










Simfreak47, same as everyone else here...I'm looking forward to this as well









N2Gaming, what application did you use to animated the .gif banner on the front page?


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I think we are looking for your Validation link like this instead. that is your validation link I copied it from your sig.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Yep thats it. I will have to add it as soon as I get back (darn work)

EDIT: Updated! thanks G-Byte







:


Ya, go with that one. I just did another at 2859.85 same as the pic I upped but it failed...maybe more vcore? According to SpeedFAn it is at 1.36 and CPUZ says the same. I know I upped it bit to get to 220x13 but it is running a bit hot with dual [email protected] running.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Simfreak47, same as everyone else here...I'm looking forward to this as well









N2Gaming, what application did you use to animated the .gif banner on the front page?


I used a collaberation of MS Paint, Photoshot 5.0 & image ready 2.0


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disnemar*


What about Windows7 on this mobo?

Has anybody tried to install Win7(RC,RTM...) yet??? Any problems with drivers??


I just finished installing Win 7 RC x64 w/out a hitch on my M2N32 SLI Deluxe in my garage on the work bench. Just in case any one is wondering how to get the Wifi working, I just browsed the ASUS Installation CD Rom for Drivers/Wifi/Vista/x64 installed the file and it works like a charm.

The only problem I have w/win 7 so far, is all the windows are different and I can't figure out how to view windows in the classic windows appearance. It makes it harder for me to find stuff. I don't have email set up yet because I don't think it comes w/outlook express. I just finished downloading and installing Live. I'll see if I can't get my Comcast email configured to work w/Live.


----------



## simfreak47

Windows 7 x64 runs awesome


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simfreak47* 
Windows 7 x64 runs awesome









Ha ha yup. I'm watching Eminem 'my name is" LOL


----------



## N2Gaming

Ok so I now have Win 7 running smooth enough to start installing CPUZ everest etc etc to start running bench's.

For my peace of mind I have installed a couple of temp sensors on the exterior of the south bridge and North bridge chips sets. I will use these to cross copare the readings I get in everest or what ever type of temperature reading applications that I am able to install on this os.

My Digital camera decided to stop working w/windows via usb connection so I have to manually remove the sd card and put it in the card reader that has the temp sensors on it. I guess it was meant to be.


----------



## Gyro

N2Gaming, Good luck with the bench's.

If it's not to much trouble, would you mind getting some temps with your sensors at the places shown in the pic below also.

Thanks

Gyro


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
For my peace of mind I have installed a couple of temp sensors on the exterior of the south bridge and North bridge chips sets. I will use these to cross compare the readings I get in everest or what ever type of temperature reading applications that I am able to install on this os.

N2Gaming, excellent idea. I'm really curious to see how accurate Everest is. Of course doesn't it all come down to the sensor and not the application? I've always wondered that









Looking forward to the results!


----------



## OSDCrusher

I wish i had an m2n sli 32 deluxe. The m2n e sli sucks. You can't up the voltage for the CPU past stock.


----------



## N2Gaming

Gyro the SB chip runs hotter then the NB chip at my current placement of temp sensors. I will re configure the pictures so each sensor picture is folled by the temp screen.

thln3r. I'm sure there will be some differences due to the sensor being placed on the outside of the Heat sink and the sensors that everest reads is inside the chip or someting like that but yeah I did that just so I could see if there is any differences. I remember G-Byte having issues with Speed fan and Temps so I may also try to get Speed fan set up.

One thing I noticed after reinstalling my OS to Win 7 RC x64 is the CPUz still reports the HT Link at 200MHz. Once I saw the cpu spd at 1xxxMHz. So I think some kind of thermal throttling or C&Q is taking place in the background w/out my knowledge or approval.

At idle the cpu yesterday reached temps of 54c in Everest so There deffinately is something goin on there. I may try K10Stat like blitz has done just to see if I get a hold of the problem and possibly point my finger at it as others here would surely like to know as well.

So Sorry to hear that OSD. Have you tried to use any overclocking software yet?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


One thing I noticed after reinstalling my OS to Win 7 RC x64 is the CPUz still reports the HT Link at 200MHz. Once I saw the cpu spd at 1xxxMHz. So I think some kind of thermal throttling or C&Q is taking place in the background w/out my knowledge or approval.


N2Gaming, I remember in Vista it was recommended to have "High Performance" toggled on in the power management interface. Not sure if the same applies in Windows 7.

Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I am not sure about that either but I know I have everything set to full power except for my monitor.


----------



## tchk

can someone plz help me im running linux and i can only oc from bios i have no idea where to start


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tchk*


can someone plz help me im running linux and i can only oc from bios i have no idea where to start


Welcome tchk, I would suggest you start by reading this great guide;http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html,that will give you a pretty good start ,then feel free to ask any questions you may have.

Good reading and good luck

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tchk*


can someone plz help me im running linux and i can only oc from bios i have no idea where to start


Only club M2N users can ask for help in this thread. joke he he lol. Welcome to OCN and as Gyro said. after you get to understand the basic concept of AMD overclocking then you will need to get to know your M2N sli deluxe bios settings screens and that is where our club can help you hopefully.









Thlnk3r & Eclipse, I selected power to performance and I still get a HT link of 200. I think the bios is written to run the HT multi x1 when the Ph II cpu is installed. The bios is the one that I have flashed from Factory Version 2205. I may just try to flash the bios to Ver 2208 and see if it corrects the problem and if it don't then I may just flash it back to 2101 to see if that corrects the problem. I know it's a bios issue. It just has to be.

Oh yeah Gyro wanted me to explain the sensors and temperatures. I'm back in the garage so I should be able to rearrange the pictures now. Basically the higher temperature belongs to the Southbridge chipset.


----------



## N2Gaming

Oh sorry Gyro I totally missunderstood what you were wanting me to do. I will play w/that in a bit to see what those temps read compared to the NB & SB chipsets.


----------



## thlnk3r

Gyro, good suggestion on the link. That is my all time favorite AM2 guide









Tchk, welcome to Overclock.net!

Most of the overclocking if not all will be done in the BIOS. Since you're on Linux you'll need to find applications specifically for stress testing that are compatible with your operating system. This is about all I could really find: http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=486495. I suggest also checking out memtest. Memtest86+ is great because that can be ran outside of the OS. Just make sure you run the newest version. I personally prefer tests 5 and 8. Those seem to be more stressful then the defaults.

Let us know if you have any more questions. Hopefully we get some replies from overclockers running linux.

Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Thlnk3r & Eclipse, I selected power to performance and I still get a HT link of 200. I think the bios is written to run the HT multi x1 when the Ph II cpu is installed. The bios is the one that I have flashed from Factory Version 2005. I may just try to flash the bios to Ver 2008 and see if it corrects the problem and if it don't then I may just flash it back to 2001 to see if that corrects the problem. I know it's a bios issue. It just has to be.

Oh yeah Gyro wanted me to explain the sensors and temperatures. I'm back in the garage so I should be able to rearrange the pictures now. Basically the higher temperature belongs to the Southbridge chipset.


That may be their way to try to get people to upgrade








I am thinking about trying to get my 5000+ to some massively high OC's. Yes higher than 1GHz over. I think I should freeze it







How long do you think the board would last w/o condensation proofing?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


How long do you think the board would last w/o condensation proofing?


Eclipseaudio4, I'm thinking a very short period of time


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I think I should freeze it







How long do you think the board would last w/o condensation proofing?










I don't know but good luck when you decide to try it...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

ok guess I'll have to get some nail polish and kneedable eraser. 
off topic: any of you notice the front of the board is brown and the back is blue???


----------



## N2Gaming

I always thought the front was more close to black. Maybe my eyes are taking a turn for the worse these days. The back on my boards is like a aqua marine blue/green.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Yep thats it. I will have to add it as soon as I get back (darn work)

EDIT: Updated! thanks G-Byte







:

Hiya eclipes. I finally got the right new version of cpuz so here is my everyday oc.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=685136


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Hiya eclipes. I finally got the right new version of cpuz so here is my everyday oc.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=685136


Ok I will update that. TY


----------



## tchk

overclocked 10 % still cool want to go further any suggestions


----------



## eclipseaudio4

A cpu-z shot would help. link We need to know voltage, temps, FSB, Multi (11 I think right?), and Ram divisor.


----------



## Craig 01

G'day all,
Thanks fellas,i've read this thread and found it very interesting reading.
Had a little play with the recently fitted 940BE on my M2N32 sli and got a reasonable O/C,havn't fully pushed this setup yet to find how far i can go keeping it stable .
Here is my validation link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=681354

Cheers,Craig


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Craig 01*


G'day all,
Thanks fellas,i've read this thread and found it very interesting reading.
Had a little play with the recently fitted 940BE on my M2N32 sli and got a reasonable O/C,havn't fully pushed this setup yet to find how far i can go keeping it stable .
Here is my validation link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=681354

Cheers,Craig


Welcome Craig 01







,glad you found us.Good job on the OC.

Gyro


----------



## Craig 01

Cheers Gyro and thanks.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Welcome Craig 01!
Thank you for the information for the list







:


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Craig 01*


G'day all,
Thanks fellas,i've read this thread and found it very interesting reading.
Had a little play with the recently fitted 940BE on my M2N32 sli and got a reasonable O/C,havn't fully pushed this setup yet to find how far i can go keeping it stable .
Here is my validation link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=681354

Cheers,Craig


Hi Craig & welcome to OCN. 3600HMz is pretty darn good considering you only have it running at 1.39V DDR900 and FSB/HT of 225 is good stuff









I have a couple of questions for you if you don't mind. . I'm wondering what Bios Version you are using and what Idle/load temps you get?


----------



## Craig 01

Thanks for the welcome fellas.
Ambient 21*c,idle 29-30*c,Load 44-45*c.
I flashed from 1201 directly to 2208 prior to fitting the 940 and uninstalled/removed the dual core optimizer and Amd dual core processor driver prior to fitting the 940BE just to be sure.
I reckon this processor and board has got a bit more left in it before instability as i was able to get that O/C without much effort
When i get some time i intend to see just how much more she can give.The ram was at 1.8 volts chipset voltages at default.

Cheers,Craig.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks for the info Craig.


----------



## purpleannex

Hi again! This is only the second time i've posted, because i've been playing with my Phenom II x4 940. So far this is my best overclock...



...on air, using an HR - 01.

But my temps struggle to go below 42Â°C idling at stock speeds. I borrowed an unlapped TRUE from a friend, and only saw a slight reduction in temps, so i'm wondering what are peoples thoughts on the best cooler for for this chip? ... i realise this is a can of worms, but it would be nice to see 35Â°C in core temp!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


But my temps struggle to go below 42Â°C idling at stock speeds. I borrowed an unlapped TRUE from a friend, and only saw a slight reduction in temps, so i'm wondering what are peoples thoughts on the best cooler for for this chip? ... i realise this is a can of worms, but it would be nice to see 35Â°C in core temp!


Purpleannex, have you tried increasing the airflow in your case or perhaps possibility checking your cable management? In regards to coolers, I hear a lot of great things about the Xigmatek S1283. It's a "Heatpipe Direct Touch" type cooler so lapping is definitely out of the question but other than that it's a great product. The TIM application can be slightly different but it shouldn't be too difficult.

Hope that helps


----------



## purpleannex

Well, i've spent the last two weeks increasing my airflow (since i first got my phenom II, and reallised how hot it ran), i've changed both front fans, and added a second to the cooler, for push pull (this dropped the temps by 5Â°C), and added a 230mm side fan. Last week i spent an afternoon rearranging my allready rearrenged leads! I'll post a pick sometime...

My case isn't great, i'd prefer one with the psu at the bottom and fans in the top and rear, as i get a heat trap beneath my psu, it's an old style one without a fan in the bottom, so i'm looking at the best bet to lower temps v's cost really, I could just get a new case, new psu and cooler, but then i'd virtually have a different pc!

Been looking at the Xigmatek S1283, but many reviews show similar results with a true, which i've allready tried, has anyone used both in a resticted case any conclusions?


----------



## purpleannex

Just managed to get down to 33Â°C, not very desirable though...


----------



## Gyro

Welcome puprleannex, that's a very nice oc








What fans are you using on your cooler.
I've got a xiggy 1283 but the stock fan sucks.
I got to get a s-flex G or a zm-f3 for it.

Gyro

edit; nothing wrong with 33c my friend


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


My case isn't great, i'd prefer one with the psu at the bottom and fans in the top and rear, as i get a heat trap beneath my psu, it's an old style one without a fan in the bottom, so i'm looking at the best bet to lower temps v's cost really, I could just get a new case, new psu and cooler, but then i'd virtually have a different pc!

Been looking at the Xigmatek S1283, but many reviews show similar results with a true, which i've allready tried, has anyone used both in a resticted case any conclusions?


You could always do what I did and get a tech bench.
















Frozencpu.com seems to be down but that's where I got it for ~$160.
BTW with my [email protected] 1.55vcore I have seen Idle temps of 32 on core with 70*F ambient. Thats with my Megatron and some coolermaster 120x25mm fans @110CFM in push pull. Belive it or not they are actually quieter than my 88's @ 100%.

Also I have added you OC to our confirmed list. TY







:


----------



## OSDCrusher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
You could always do what I did and get a tech bench.
















Frozencpu.com seems to be down but that's where I got it for ~$160.
BTW with my [email protected] 1.55vcore I have seen Idle temps of 32 on core with 70*F ambient. Thats with my Megatron and some coolermaster 120x25mm fans @110CFM in push pull. Belive it or not they are actually quieter than my 88's @ 100%.

Also I have added you OC to our confirmed list. TY







:

Awesome tech bench. I want to get one soon.


----------



## Slink

Hey guys. Hope I have a quick one for you. I hate to post it here, but it's my home thread!!









I made a booboo: I backed up my files from 2 partitions on an NTFS disk, then i deleted both parts and reformatted (quick NTFS format) into four partitions. Then I accidentally killed my backup (destructive overwrite of some files). I wanna recover the data from the original 2-partition drive.







Any pointers???


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OSDCrusher* 
Awesome tech bench. I want to get one soon.









I love it easy access to all my parts, great airflow,







no worry's about If there is enough room for this or that card. Plus it looks cool and only cost $159 and change. That's less than you pay for most cheap no airflow cases.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Hey guys. Hope I have a quick one for you. I hate to post it here, but it's my home thread!!









I made a booboo: I backed up my files from 2 partitions on an NTFS disk, then i deleted both parts and reformatted (quick NTFS format) into four partitions. Then I accidentally killed my backup (destructive overwrite of some files). I wanna recover the data from the original 2-partition drive.







Any pointers???

When you do a quick format all it does is change the first value to 0. so all you data is there but at the same time not. I wish I knew more about the subject but I know you can get the data back. GL


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
When you do a quick format all it does is change the first value to 0. so all you data is there but at the same time not. I wish I knew more about the subject but I know you can get the data back. GL

Thanx. I know all data is still on the drive, but links are deleted. Forensic / data recovery software SHOULD do it, but I'm a totally newb with data recovery, etc. HALP!!


----------



## N2Gaming

slink can you look at the files as if the drive was a back up or data storage drive or did the quick format ruin the partition table that would point to the data? I personally would not know where to begin.

Welcome perpleannex. This mobo deff likes to run these cpu's hot. I have a goal of finding out why by placing Temp sensors in specific locations, while not forgetting Gyro's request's. For now I have a X4 940 idling @ 54C. I think it is bios related but I have not dug into it yet. I'm hoping a bios flash will fix a few woes w/this set up...







Now about your OC on this mobo.







Man if we could all be so lucky... Good ram and cpu cooler will go a long way...









Good Luck

N2G


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


You could always do what I did and get a tech bench.
















Frozencpu.com seems to be down but that's where I got it for ~$160.
BTW with my [email protected] 1.55vcore I have seen Idle temps of 32 on core with 70*F ambient. Thats with my Megatron and some coolermaster 120x25mm fans @110CFM in push pull. Belive it or not they are actually quieter than my 88's @ 100%.

Also I have added you OC to our confirmed list. TY







:


An open case would work i guess, but theres no way i could have one, as i've got a 2yr old running around, i doubt my pc would last long!

The 33Â°C was running the cores at 100mhz LOL, hence undesirable, i'd be chuffed if that was at my normal overclock of 3616mhz.

My temps have actually improved, because on wednesday i lapped my heatsink, so the actic silver is now just starting to 'cure', i'm getting lows of 37Â°C idle ~ 44Â°C load, so not bad.

I'm only using two 49.7CFM on my cpu, they look pretty and are quiet, so maybe i should get some high flow fan first just for overclocking.

Got a new highest overclock lastnight, if you want to swap it for my confirmed entry...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


I made a booboo: I backed up my files from 2 partitions on an NTFS disk, then i deleted both parts and reformatted (quick NTFS format) into four partitions. Then I accidentally killed my backup (destructive overwrite of some files). I wanna recover the data from the original 2-partition drive.







Any pointers???


Slink, the best response that I can provide is start googling for applications that provide data recovery. I have a LiveCD that I use at work that has various data recovery applications that scan the drive looking for specific things and sometimes they work and sometimes they don't. If the partition is all you removed then I believe that can be easily fixed. In the future (just my advise), backup your data to an external device or to another drive. You may want to also hit up DuckieHO or Tator Tot to see if they have any suggestions. Those two individuals know their stuff when it comes to drives.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


My temps have actually improved, because on wednesday i lapped my heatsink, so the actic silver is now just starting to 'cure', i'm getting lows of 37Â°C idle ~ 44Â°C load, so not bad.


Purpleannex, those temperatures are actually pretty good. 44C load is awesome! You may want to also think about lapping your heat spreader as well. It's recommended when lapping your heatsink that you also lap your heat spreader. You'll probably see another reduction in load temperatures (not a lot but perhaps a little bit).

Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


An open case would work i guess, but theres no way i could have one, as i've got a 2yr old running around, i doubt my pc would last long!

The 33Â°C was running the cores at 100mhz LOL, hence undesirable, i'd be chuffed if that was at my normal overclock of 3616mhz.

My temps have actually improved, because on wednesday i lapped my heatsink, so the actic silver is now just starting to 'cure', i'm getting lows of 37Â°C idle ~ 44Â°C load, so not bad.

I'm only using two 49.7CFM on my cpu, they look pretty and are quiet, so maybe i should get some high flow fan first just for overclocking.

Got a new highest overclock lastnight, if you want to swap it for my confirmed entry...




Yeah I was worried as well as I have an 11Yr old son and a 9yr old daughter as well as two cats and a dog. The Kids I'm not so worried about but the cats worry me. So far so good tho, only the onle likes to ge on my desk and she only does that when she wants attention.

44*c is very nice just remember that ambient temps have a very big effect on your cpu temp.

You could look into so san aces or the like and a fan controller. That was what I really like about my cooler masters they came with fan controllers. Be that as it may tho they are not loud enough for me to run them at anything other than 100%.

Updated! Nice OC







:


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Slink, the best response that I can provide is start googling for applications that provide data recovery. I have a LiveCD that I use at work that has various data recovery applications that scan the drive looking for specific things and sometimes they work and sometimes they don't. If the partition is all you removed then I believe that can be easily fixed. In the future (just my advise), backup your data to an external device or to another drive. You may want to also hit up DuckieHO or Tator Tot to see if they have any suggestions. Those two individuals know their stuff when it comes to drives.

Good luck

Thanks, brother. I found this last night: http://www.ntfs.com/boot-disk.htm and the Live CD seems to be working nicely. Surprisingly, it's actually a Windows-based live disk.







We'll see.









FYI, the lesson I learned was DISCONNECT ANY MEDIA onto which OS install/format is unwanted. hahaha

Another thing I learned is that the word "recovery" is often used to indicate restoring a drive from a previously created a backup image.

BACK TO YOUR TOPIC!!!! ;-) Thanks, all.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
FYI, the lesson I learned was DISCONNECT ANY MEDIA onto which OS install/format is unwanted.

Slink, trust me it's happened to me before as well. The good thing about these mistakes is that we learn something from it...well hopefully most of us do









Glad things are going well.

Good luck


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Purpleannex, those temperatures are actually pretty good. 44C load is awesome! You may want to also think about lapping your heat spreader as well. It's recommended when lapping your heatsink that you also lap your heat spreader. You'll probably see another reduction in load temperatures (not a lot but perhaps a little bit).

Good luck



Ok, maybe i've been reading too much on the net about temperatures, it just seems like everyones got better temps than me, but then i guess no one would post to brag that theirs is running at 70Â°C.

I was umming and arring about lapping the IHS, but i didn't do it, as i didn't have a really fine grit paper, and i daren't use anything remotely coarse, but i've just orded some 2500 grit off ebay, so when it arrives i'll finish off the heatsink and do the spreader.

Also i actually read the artic silver website today, as opposed to just making it up as go along lol, and they said for the first 200 hrs you should let your cpu go through a series of heat cycles, letting it cool down to room temperature in between heating it up. I didn't know this, but i've been doing it today, and it's booting into windows at 40Â°C now, where as it was approx. 47Â°C pre-lapping

'44*c is very nice just remember that ambient temps have a very big effect on your cpu temp.' ....i'm in England, it's only been about 17Â°C here today, and about 10Â°C (seriously) with the windchill.

I'm looking at other fans, but i really don't want a jet engine sitting next to me (been there, done that), so i'm weiry about getting another.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


Ok, maybe i've been reading too much on the net about temperatures, it just seems like everyones got better temps than me, but then i guess no one would post to brag that theirs is running at 70Â°C.

I was umming and arring about lapping the IHS, but i didn't do it, as i didn't have a really fine grit paper, and i daren't use anything remotely coarse, but i've just orded some 2500 grit off ebay, so when it arrives i'll finish off the heatsink and do the spreader.

Also i actually read the artic silver website today, as opposed to just making it up as go along lol, and they said for the first 200 hrs you should let your cpu go through a series of heat cycles, letting it cool down to room temperature in between heating it up. I didn't know this, but i've been doing it today, and it's booting into windows at 40Â°C now, where as it was approx. 47Â°C pre-lapping

'44*c is very nice just remember that ambient temps have a very big effect on your cpu temp.' ....i'm in England, it's only been about 17Â°C here today, and about 10Â°C (seriously) with the windchill.

I'm looking at other fans, but i really don't want a jet engine sitting next to me (been there, done that), so i'm weiry about getting another.


Just remember that with lapping its not the shine but the flatness that you want. What I recommend is going up to 5000 grit tho and then using a polishing compound then using some Alcohol to clean, wipe then Alcohol again.

AS5 does have a "burn in" time which is why I am really not a fan, plus it is conductive. I would recommend either MX2 or IC7 as they have no set up time and are superior. Another thing is the way you apply the TIM can have a dramatic effect on your temps. There are many different ways to apply and I will go through a few. 
Some use the credit card method, "I spread to all four sides, scrape the blade with another blade, dab where its sparse, spread until there's a layer all around" which can produce air bubbles. There is the line method which is ok but usually puts too much TIM on, and there is the drop method. The drop method is where you put a small drop (usually slightly bigger then the nozzle on the applicator) and then seat the HSF with a twisting motion. This tends to work best(at least for me) due to the fact that you do not apply too much and it spreads evenly w/o air bubbles forming. You do not need to cover the whole surface which is where some people mess up. The cores are in the middle and that is where the heat is. Remember that we are talking about a cpu that is (?)45nm(?) heck even if its 55nm that is still really small.
Now to talk about AS5 I have noticed that with my setup((yes I tried some)screw down bracket) after a while I needed to go back and tighten it again because the AS5 has heated and spread and I was not getting the proper pressure anymore.

17c so that about 60*f (just guessing) I am assuming that it is not that could in your house. If so then the temps you are getting are not great but their not bad either. Personally I like to set my OC's in the summer on a hot day so that I know that my PC will be fine even if it gets hot. That being said in the winter I do the same thing. I save my bios profile and see how high I can run it with the new temps. (I go from ~75*f in summer to 65*f in the winter.)

I would really recommend getting stronger fans then you think you need along with a fan controller. That way when you want to see how much you can do you can crank the fans, up then when you are done you can turn them back to an acceptable level. The thing I caution you about tho is that If you case fans are not able to remove the air as quickly as your HS fans move it through your HS then you will have worse temps due to the fact that the HSF's are recirculating heated air.

Sorry about the massive post guys!


----------



## simfreak47

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=692014










Just decided to OC her a bit, looks good so far. This is a fresh copy with Windows 7 x64 drivers installed. No Anti Virus software to slow it down.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simfreak47*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=692014










Just decided to OC her a bit, looks good so far. This is a fresh copy with Windows 7 x64 drivers installed. No Anti Virus software to slow it down.


holy cow 1.23vcore @ 3.1 nice







: you should be able to make 3.4 or better quite easily then. That is stable right????
nice wallpaper BTW.


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


holy cow 1.23vcore @ 3.1 nice







: you should be able to make 3.4 or better quite easily then. That is stable right????
nice wallpaper BTW.


So far so good lol No stability tests yet. Hasn't BSOD'd yet.







Been going for about 3 hours @ 39C. Finally ordered my PSU and it'll be here Tuesday, so I should be able to get better results and higher clocks.. Yes, I'm still on the 250 watt HP mentioned way back in this thread


----------



## eclipseaudio4

well I would not be surprised that as soon as you run something like prime95 you get a BSOD if not I think you now have the golden chip. (mine was)


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


well I would not be surprised that as soon as you run something like prime95 you get a BSOD if not I think you now have the golden chip. (mine was)


It shuts down under a load due to the PSU. Will keep these clocks on Tuesday when my new PSU gets here and run p95 to see if its stable


----------



## eclipseaudio4

while that would be sweet I don't want to hand over the 5000+ gold chip crown


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


while that would be sweet I don't want to hand over the 5000+ gold chip crown










We'll see









I had great luck with my other K8 CPU (Athlon 64 X2 3800+ Manchester @ 2.7GHz).. so who knows


----------



## Chranny

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=391759
Do I qualify?









So far I can only get it too 2.6GHz on Windows 7 64bit. I'm suspecting it to be the 2 extra RAM dimms I popped in when I went 64bit.


----------



## simfreak47

Nice clocks there man! What's the CPU's default CPU speed?


----------



## Chranny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simfreak47* 
Nice clocks there man! What's the CPU's default CPU speed?

2.1 Ghz is stock.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


The cores are in the middle and that is where the heat is. Remember that we are talking about a cpu that is (?)45nm(?) heck even if its 55nm that is still really small.


Eclipseaudio4, that is actually the manufacturing process. The _die size_ is technically larger then 45nm (285mm to be exact ie. Ph II 940) but the point about the die being the middle is definitely correct. Spreading the TIM across the IHS is almost pointless. Putting it in the middle and mounting the cooler is an excellent idea









Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chranny*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=391759
Do I qualify?









So far I can only get it too 2.6GHz on Windows 7 64bit. I'm suspecting it to be the 2 extra RAM dimms I popped in when I went 64bit.










I am not sure as it is an AM2 cpu. I will have to get some input from some of the other members.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Eclipseaudio4, that is actually the manufacturing process. The _die size_ is technically larger then 45nm (285mm to be exact ie. Ph II 940) but the point about the die being the middle is definitely correct. Spreading the TIM across the IHS is almost pointless. Putting it in the middle and mounting the cooler is an excellent idea









Good luck


ah, ok I was kinda wondering about that. wait 28.5cm that cant be right. you meant nm I think yes?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

sorry for the double guys but do any of you know how and where I could volt mod the MB for the CPU? I realize that i have a different board(my M2N32 WS) but they are basically the same and I'm sure If you guys pointed me into the right direction I could figure it out. I may not need to volt mod it as it will put out 1.8 IIRC but I would like to know just in case.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
ah, ok I was kinda wondering about that. wait 28.5cm that cant be right. you meant nm I think yes?

Eclipseaudio4, check out this website and scroll all the way to the bottom...that should explain the dimensions. The 285 sq.mm I posted above was actually for the Agena core so my apologizes. Deneb is 258 sq.mm which is obviously what you guys are running









Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
sorry for the double guys but do any of you know how and where I could volt mod the MB for the CPU? I realize that i have a different board(my M2N32 WS)

How much voltage are you looking for? Does the latest bios offer more in terms of Vcore?

Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Eclipseaudio4, check out this website and scroll all the way to the bottom...that should explain the dimensions. The 285 sq.mm I posted above was actually for the Agena core so my apologizes. Deneb is 258 sq.mm which is obviously what you guys are running









How much voltage are you looking for? Does the latest bios offer more in terms of Vcore?

Good luck

wow I just dont understand how they get 25.8 sq. cm's into that small of a package. Unless it is due to the fact of multiple layers.

I am looking for the most possible!







I will be watching temps very closely but I should be able to keep the chip @ -20c idle @ stock voltage and speed. I'm not sure how much voltage I could push through it before it got around 50c.
Last I checked the 2001 bios is the latest for my board. I will do that now tho.

EDIT: yeah the 2001 is the newest for me.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chranny*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=391759
Do I qualify?









So far I can only get it too 2.6GHz on Windows 7 64bit. I'm suspecting it to be the 2 extra RAM dimms I popped in when I went 64bit.










Hi Chranny, Are you asking to be a member of the club?

I see several OCN members posting here lately w/out requesting to be M2N club members. FYI all you have to do to become a club M2N member listed on the club Roster is request that you be in the club. No validations are required but are always nice to see what you are doing w/your M2N hardware.









Edit I don't add new drop in's to the roster unless I know for sure they really want to be added as a club member.

Thanks guys and keep your holliday safe.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

You 2 N2G! And the same for everyone else here!


----------



## G-Byte

Hi folks.

I should have asked here instead of over at the AMD mobo's section.







So my problem is that I got another dead Delta.







But this one was plugged into the cpu fan header. I got a high speed 120x38 3700rpm for a hsf fan and it sure can tear out the flesh if I don't watch out.









So my question to you m2n'rs is could/would it damage the cpu fan header on this mobo? My delta just quit running day before yesterday. The fan would speed up and down a bit even though it was at 100% whilst folding.















I tried the fan on another molex, it don't work anymore, and another fan on the mobo pwm header, nothing there either.
















Now I gotta wait until the end of the month to get a few more Deltas or waste a week while my cash goes *slowly* through Paypal's system then another week for any shipment from Petra's or the other good place online.

And do I want more delta's or something different. I have one of my Kaze Juni's with a shroud and it is keeping my Phenom to a core of 50C with two vm/smp's running.

What say you...?


----------



## N2Gaming

I only am using my Zalman cpu fan on my mobo along w/the chipset/mosfet fan that comes w/the mobo so I really don't know if your experiencing a mobo or fan dying on you. I would like to think that maybe your fans are dying from not enough amps or from 24/7 usage. Do the mobo fan headers work w/any other fans?


----------



## OSDCrusher

I am out of the club. I replaced my M2N E SLI with an MSI K9N2 SLI Platinum.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I only am using my Zalman cpu fan on my mobo along w/the chipset/mosfet fan that comes w/the mobo so I really don't know if your experiencing a mobo or fan dying on you. I would like to think that maybe your fans are dying from not enough amps or from 24/7 usage. Do the mobo fan headers work w/any other fans?

I'm remembering, far too late now, that the Delta's don't get enough juice from teh mobo header and should be used with a controller...I got a Rheobus with an extra plug. I don't remember why I was not using it but I know that each of the two I bought were over $25. I'll get another two 3300rpm's for under 20 each when I can.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
I'm remembering, far too late now, that the Delta's don't get enough juice from teh mobo header and should be used with a controller...I got a Rheobus with an extra plug. I don't remember why I was not using it but I know that each of the two I bought were over $25. I'll get another two 3300rpm's for under 20 each when I can.

RPM's are not always best. It has to do w/fan blade size/design as well and I tend to look for CFM's and not RPM's.

Good Luck w/those.

OSD I'll remove your name from the club Roster, you trader you. j/k


----------



## OSDCrusher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
OSD I'll remove your name from the club Roster, you trader you. j/k









I had to. My M2N E SLI wouldn't let me put the CPU voltage above stock so I couldn't overclock.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OSDCrusher* 
I had to. My M2N E SLI wouldn't let me put the CPU voltage above stock so I couldn't overclock.

Hey coodo's to you for getting an awesome board. There are some peep's that ban the use of MSI but they put out several killer boards that one happens to be one of them, especially if your folding w/4x twin gpu on a single card's. Enjoy your newly obtained board. btw we have a section for non M2N users in this club as well if your interested if not it's all good. We will still see you around.


----------



## OSDCrusher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey coodo's to you for getting an awesome board. There are some peep's that ban the use of MSI but they put out several killer boards that one happens to be one of them, especially if your folding w/4x twin gpu on a single card's. Enjoy your newly obtained board. btw we have a section for non M2N users in this club as well if your interested if not it's all good. We will still see you around.









Yeah, that K9N2 SLI Platinum is an awesome board. Looks very sharp too, I like the colors. Great BIOS features too. I got my FX-62 from 2800 to 3033 just by upping the FSB to 216 and the voltage from 1.35 to 1.40 Not too bad if you ask me. See you around too.


----------



## OSDCrusher

Add me to the non M2N user roster please


----------



## OSDCrusher

Sorry for the triple post but:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=704158


----------



## purpleannex

First of all in reply to g-byte, i'm not sure if this is the fan you've got, but if it is, read the reviews especially the last one. It basically says they draw 30w and burn out mobo fan headers.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...-003-DE&tool=3

N2Gaming...you've just lost one but you can add my name to the proud owners list!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purpleannex* 
First of all in reply to g-byte, i'm not sure if this is the fan you've got, but if it is, read the reviews especially the last one. It basically says they draw 30w and burn out mobo fan headers.

Purpleannex, wow 30 watts that is no joke there. I did some googling on some other Delta fans and those things are anywhere from 14-20watts a piece


----------



## purpleannex

Don't quote me on that, because i don't own one, and you can never be sure from customer reviews, some have axes to grind!

Just thought it might be helpful.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OSDCrusher* 
Add me to the non M2N user roster please









OK I have you on the Retired list.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *purpleannex* 
First of all in reply to g-byte, i'm not sure if this is the fan you've got, but if it is, read the reviews especially the last one. It basically says they draw 30w and burn out mobo fan headers.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...-003-DE&tool=3

N2Gaming...you've just lost one but you can add my name to the proud owners list!

Wow 30 watts' holy smokes, no wonder... I had imagined something like that may have been taking place. I hope all is well w/your mobo G-Byte

purpleannex I'll add you to the Roster. Welcome to the club.


----------



## OSDCrusher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
OK I have you on the Retired list.









Thanks.


----------



## G-Byte

Ya I know about the high volts for the fan...and for the life of me I don't know why I put it on the cpu's header. Just one of them things you know about but confidently forget quite fast when building or adding something to your computer. I do know that I read it was too powerful for the fan header but that's all I can remember now.

So the cpu pwm header is fubar'd now but everything else works, and I do got a 4 port Rheobus that I am using for my other case fans. I'll make sure to use it also when I get a replacement, I think two more $20 3300rpm Deltas at month's end, one for a spare.

And thanks for that link purpleannex, everyone is bang on with how the Delta's perform. I took a 3/16th's off of one of my fingers right by the side of the nail when I had my hand in front trying to connect a fan to the controller, so after that I tried to remember to use SpeedFan to shut it off. I wanted to try out Panaflows but I can't get them here anymore and the Delta's I gotta get shipped from B.C.


----------



## earny

hi guys !

i own a m2n32 sli deluxe MB and have severals questions for you since i upgrade my CPU for a Phenom 2 940.

i have some unstablility when "OCing" at 267 *13.5 (same at 267*11.5,) so i was wondering if it were HT link fault (1335 Mhz, default =1000).

so if some of you could share their setting in order to find what i'm doing wrong.

basicly all my bios setting are almost default but those one:

FSB 267; CPU multi 13.5; ram set to DDR2 800 (2/1 ratio) since i have pc 8500 corsair,CPU Voltage 1.43

I need some more advice about Everest, i'm affraid to push more my CPU voltage cause of high temp of CPU in everest, core are fine: core 55 in load, CPU 66 in load.
so i'd like to know wich temp should i monitor to not go above 62Â° that AMD set to max temp on their website.

earny


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OSDCrusher* 
Sorry for the triple post but:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=704158

what MB is that on and what socket?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earny* 
hi guys !

i own a m2n32 sli deluxe MB and have severals questions for you since i upgrade my CPU for a Phenom 2 940.

i have some unstablility when "OCing" at 267 *13.5 (same at 267*11.5,) so i was wondering if it were HT link fault (1335 Mhz, default =1000).

so if some of you could share their setting in order to find what i'm doing wrong.

basicly all my bios setting are almost default but those one:

FSB 267; CPU multi 13.5; ram set to DDR2 800 (2/1 ratio) since i have pc 8500 corsair,CPU Voltage 1.43

I need some more advice about Everest, i'm affraid to push more my CPU voltage cause of high temp of CPU in everest, core are fine: core 55 in load, CPU 66 in load.
so i'd like to know wich temp should i monitor to not go above 62Â° that AMD set to max temp on their website.

earny

the amd website refers to the cpu temp. I would try to run the HT under 1200Mhz.


----------



## actuality

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earny* 
hi guys !

i own a m2n32 sli deluxe MB and have severals questions for you since i upgrade my CPU for a Phenom 2 940.

i have some unstablility when "OCing" at 267 *13.5 (same at 267*11.5,) so i was wondering if it were HT link fault (1335 Mhz, default =1000).

so if some of you could share their setting in order to find what i'm doing wrong.

basicly all my bios setting are almost default but those one:

FSB 267; CPU multi 13.5; ram set to DDR2 800 (2/1 ratio) since i have pc 8500 corsair,CPU Voltage 1.43

I need some more advice about Everest, i'm affraid to push more my CPU voltage cause of high temp of CPU in everest, core are fine: core 55 in load, CPU 66 in load.
so i'd like to know wich temp should i monitor to not go above 62Â° that AMD set to max temp on their website.

earny

I think that you should really keep the HT link around 1000mhz on this mobo, ASUS advertise stable overclocking up to 1500mhz but really the performance benefit is negligible and only seems to increase instability from what I have read. I have my rig at 250x14 with the HT link multi at 4x which puts it at the stock 1000mhz and have it perfectly stable at 1.376V.

My temps are also high at this voltage, I will usually hit 55C under 100% load unless itâ€™s a particularly cool day (for the summer.) That temp is the Core temp though and like you the 'CPU' temperature is a fair bit higher ~60ish. I'm not really sure what that is about as it should be a fair bit cooler than the core, it could possibly be a mobo incompatibility reporting incorrect temps (at least I hope so







)


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
the amd website refers to the cpu temp. I would try to run the HT under 1200Mhz.

Eclipseaudio4, isn't the 940BE rated at 1800Mhz HT (Hypertransport) or are the M2N motherboards not capable of handling that high of HT speeds?

Earny, have you tested for stability with that reference clock speed (267Mhz)? Lower your cpu multiplier and make sure your chipset is stable first. You may have to apply some "NB" (chipset) voltage.

Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Eclipseaudio4, isn't the 940BE rated at 1800Mhz HT (Hypertransport) or are the M2N motherboards not capable of handling that high of HT speeds?

Earny, have you tested for stability with that reference clock speed (267Mhz)? Lower your cpu multiplier and make sure your chipset is stable first. You may have to apply some "NB" (chipset) voltage.

Good luck

Yes the AM2+ chips are rated @ 1800Mhz but the M2N series is rated @ 1000. That being said I have found they can easily handle 1200 Mhz and In fact seem to like it there.

as for 267FSB that does seem to be pushing it a little but I know some of these MB's can handle it. That being said I would recomend the same thing. Drop the Multi and check for stability.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Guys I would like to hear about cpu's you have tried on the M2N series that have not worked as well as the ones that have for the compatibility list. That way the list is more complete. Please post what board, cpu and if you tried the newer bioses as well.
Thanks guys!







:


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Yes the AM2+ chips are rated @ 1800Mhz but the M2N series is rated @ 1000. That being said I have found they can easily handle 1200 Mhz and In fact seem to like it there.

Eclipseaudio4, ahhh ok that explains it. So for the M2N series boards you really can't pushing any further than 1000-1200Mhz without running into stability issues? I guess that is kind of a downside with running a Phenom II on this board. Did you notice any performance difference versus your MSI board? That might be hard to gauge since your running DDR3 memory









Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Eclipseaudio4, ahhh ok that explains it. So for the M2N series boards you really can't pushing any further than 1000-1200Mhz without running into stability issues? I guess that is kind of a downside with running a Phenom II on this board. Did you notice any performance difference versus your MSI board? That might be hard to gauge since your running DDR3 memory









Good luck

Some can push higher I just found that mine liked it around 1.2Ghz.(remember I was/am working with a different MB, M2N32 Workstation Pro.)
One of the other downsides is the inability to control the NB speed.(which seems to max out @ 2.8 if you are lucky) All that being said the huge upsides is that you can buy a AM3chip and run it in these boards with your current setup and then when you have the cash you can upgrade you Mb and ram to current standards. That is a major upside to AMD in general!

It would be next to impossible to determine as I went from a dual core @ 3.2 with a small cache and no L3, with 4GB's DDR2 @ 800 to a Quad core @ 4.0+ With a massive increase in cache and L3, with 8Gb's DDR3 @ 1600.
I will say tho in my "playing" with different frequencies I did notice that going from a 2Ghz HT to a 2.8 made a big difference in both cache and memory speeds.


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earny* 
hi guys !

i own a m2n32 sli deluxe MB and have severals questions for you since i upgrade my CPU for a Phenom 2 940.

i have some unstablility when "OCing" at 267 *13.5 (same at 267*11.5,) so i was wondering if it were HT link fault (1335 Mhz, default =1000).

so if some of you could share their setting in order to find what i'm doing wrong.

basicly all my bios setting are almost default but those one:

FSB 267; CPU multi 13.5; ram set to DDR2 800 (2/1 ratio) since i have pc 8500 corsair,CPU Voltage 1.43

I need some more advice about Everest, i'm affraid to push more my CPU voltage cause of high temp of CPU in everest, core are fine: core 55 in load, CPU 66 in load.
so i'd like to know wich temp should i monitor to not go above 62Â° that AMD set to max temp on their website.

earny


Quote:


Originally Posted by *actuality* 
I think that you should really keep the HT link around 1000mhz on this mobo, ASUS advertise stable overclocking up to 1500mhz but really the performance benefit is negligible and only seems to increase instability from what I have read. I have my rig at 250x14 with the HT link multi at 4x which puts it at the stock 1000mhz and have it perfectly stable at 1.376V.

My temps are also high at this voltage, I will usually hit 55C under 100% load unless itâ€™s a particularly cool day (for the summer.) That temp is the Core temp though and like you the 'CPU' temperature is a fair bit higher ~60ish. I'm not really sure what that is about as it should be a fair bit cooler than the core, it could possibly be a mobo incompatibility reporting incorrect temps (at least I hope so







)


Just to qualify myself, i'm quite new to oc'ing, i ran ran my phenom 9600 BE over stock, but frankly it was crap for playing with, so i didn't bother.

Earny, i'd agree with actuality, try setting the HT multi on 4 and also add some volts to it. If you want to run it at 3604.5 (13.5 x 267) the easiest way is 200 x 18, which mine runs at on stock everything, with a little extra 1.337v to the chip.

My P II x4 940 won't boot at a multiplier higher than 18 (?), so for general stable use i'm using settings of:

17.5 x 212 @ 1.412v (cpu-z shows higher than mobo for some reason)
ddr2 6400 @ 848mhz (1.2) @ 2v (could maybe go lower)
cpu to NB @ 1.325v (212 x 5)

i've got the most benefit from careful dram timing, 17007 3D '06' Marks up to 17376 3D '06' Marks @ 3816, and i havn't got a clue what i'm doing! lol


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purpleannex* 
17.5 x 212 @ 1.412v (cpu-z shows higher than mobo for some reason)
ddr2 6400 @ 848mhz (1.2) @ 2v (could maybe go lower)
cpu to NB @ 1.325v (212 x 5)

Purpleannex, are you running into stability issues at 3.7Ghz? You could probably go lower on your memory frequency for now until you've found a stable processor OC. Your memory can be adjusted later on. What is your _NB Frequency_ at?

Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

his NB should be @ 1060


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Purpleannex, are you running into stability issues at 3.7Ghz? You could probably go lower on your memory frequency for now until you've found a stable processor OC. Your memory can be adjusted later on. What is your _NB Frequency_ at?

Good luck

Thanks, but it is stable, i meant maybe i could lower the memory voltage, not the speed, it runs lovely, it only has problems (long term) when i take it above 3800, though it will still run games, bencharks etc.

Yeah my HT is 1060, like i say, i've only had the chip a month, so i'm still experimenting, maybe i can get it higher, i don't know. But it's true that outright cpu speed isn't necessarily the best settings, so i'm trying to balance everything.


----------



## Slink

Hey, all. ICYDK, Asus removed the M2N-32 series from their support downloads page. :-/ (Or at least, you can't click it in the drop down menu.)

Anyone know about x64 nVidia Ethernet drivers? ;-) sigh... *GOOGLEZZZZ*

EDIT: Ahem, that was easy: http://www.nvidia.com/content/Driver...us&type=nForce


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Hey, all. ICYDK, Asus removed the M2N-32 series from their support downloads page. :-/ (Or at least, you can't click it in the drop down menu.)

Anyone know about x64 nVidia Ethernet drivers? ;-) sigh... *GOOGLEZZZZ*

EDIT: Ahem, that was easy: http://www.nvidia.com/content/Driver...us&type=nForce

well that's no good!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OSDCrusher* 
Sorry for the triple post but:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=704158


Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
what MB is that on and what socket?

please.


----------



## KAN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Hey, all. ICYDK, Asus removed the M2N-32 series from their support downloads page. :-/ (Or at least, you can't click it in the drop down menu.)

Anyone know about x64 nVidia Ethernet drivers? ;-) sigh... *GOOGLEZZZZ*

EDIT: Ahem, that was easy: http://www.nvidia.com/content/Driver...us&type=nForce

If you go to the ASUS global site they have the AM2 listed.


----------



## KAN

Hi every one. I'm back.

I had time to think when my hand was cut and decide to just get a new mbo ASUS M3A32-MVP DELUXE / WIFI. I got a good deal on ebay for one that had a Phenom 9950 am2+ cpu and 2-1gb CORSAIR 1066. so I took that and put in my m2n32 and had 2-512mb.
But I have a problem with it now the video card don't power up when you shut it down. I have to unplug it then turn it on. I was thinking it might be the memory or it wasn't get enough power. But I don't what to take my new 800w power supply out of my new build. I'll post more later how every thing went when I tried the 945 in it when I have time. sorry for not posting back sooner.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KAN*


But I have a problem with it now the video card don't power up when you shut it down. I have to unplug it then turn it on.


KAN, perhaps I'm misunderstanding your post but shouldn't the video card power off when you shutdown the system? Are you not getting a POST screen when the machine is powered on?

Good luck


----------



## earny

hi again,

i tried lower the HT link and it seems to work good, i'm "almost" stable under OCCT
in fact a weird thing append each time: i ran OCCT on auto test it worked pretty good but the PC reboot randomly in the idling 4 last min.

do you guys encounter this kind of problem? or i still have an unstability problem?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earny* 
do you guys encounter this kind of problem? or i still have an unstability problem?

Earny, actually yes a matter of fact this happened to me a few days ago. My rig (according to OCCT and Orthos) is stable but I still randomly received a reboot. So far it has happened to me twice. It honestly is not really a huge deal seeming the two random reboots occurred in the past few months.

Try backing down your overclock a tad and see if it lasts longer without rebooting. Have you touched your memory at all or is it still at stock settings?

Good luck


----------



## KAN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


KAN, perhaps I'm misunderstanding your post but shouldn't the video card power off when you shutdown the system? Are you not getting a POST screen when the machine is powered on?

Good luck


Yes.

I mean when i go to turn the it back on after shutting it down. you don't get any video signal unless you unplug it and plug it back in then power it up. I can restart it and it starts up fine.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earny* 
hi again,

i tried lower the HT link and it seems to work good, i'm "almost" stable under OCCT
in fact a weird thing append each time: i ran OCCT on auto test it worked pretty good but the PC reboot randomly in the idling 4 last min.

do you guys encounter this kind of problem? or i still have an unstability problem?

you have C&Q off correct?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KAN* 
Yes.

I mean when i go to turn the it back on after shutting it down. you don't get any video signal unless you unplug it and plug it back in then power it up. I can restart it and it starts up fine.

KAN, that is quite strange. When you power off and re-seat the power cable do you also have to redo all over your bios settings?

I know this is a common suggestion but have you tried testing with a different power supply? How about a lower end video card?

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

all I just wanted to say that I will be scarce for a few days. I'm switching from comspastic to AT&T internet service. I'm on a local pc not at home. Don't worry we have enough friendly members here that can help w/any questions you all may have.

I'll have to look into this ASUS dropping support for the M2N32 SLI Deluxe when I get my internet hooked back up.

see you all when I'm back up and running.


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Hey, all. ICYDK, Asus removed the M2N-32 series from their support downloads page. :-/ (Or at least, you can't click it in the drop down menu.)

Anyone know about x64 nVidia Ethernet drivers? ;-) sigh... *GOOGLEZZZZ*

EDIT: Ahem, that was easy: http://www.nvidia.com/content/Driver...us&type=nForce

It is still listed, i think you must have been looking at the si socket am2/am2+/am3 list.

If anyone really can't find it, here's a link to it.

http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=en-us

Assuming you want the 32-sli deluxe model!


----------



## KAN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


KAN, that is quite strange. When you power off and re-seat the power cable do you also have to redo all over your bios settings?


no it starts up just like it should.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


I know this is a common suggestion but have you tried testing with a different power supply? How about a lower end video card?


no I didn't but was think on trying a big power supply. I do have and old video card in this pc I could try in it. I'll let you now what I find out.


----------



## KAN

When I went to put a 945 in the m2n32 is started up fine but the one thing I forgot to uninstall the cool and quiet drivers. so windows wouldn't post.

So I just took and put it in the M3A32-MVP, put the 4-1024MB OCZ DDR2 PC2-9200 FlexXLC 1150MHz, old ati card I had and 880w power supply. I just tried to power it up now and it wouldn't post anything and the keyboard and mouse wouldn't light up. so I'm going to try my 8500gt in it and see what it does but I think it is some kind of start up problem.


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Eclipseaudio4, ahhh ok that explains it. So for the M2N series boards you really can't pushing any further than 1000-1200Mhz without running into stability issues? I guess that is kind of a downside with running a Phenom II on this board. Did you notice any performance difference versus your MSI board? That might be hard to gauge since your running DDR3 memory









Good luck



The M2N32-sli can handle more than 1200mhz, i don't know how much more, but it can do 1500mhz, as stated by ASUS (somewhere...):



Also, there is a big difference in bandwith, which has led to greater frame rates, at higher HT's:










The top (red band) is [email protected] [email protected] [email protected], the bands below are [email protected] [email protected], then the same but [email protected], 848, the last two have different timings. Running the faster HT @ a cpu of 3900mhz only resulted in ~20MB/s bandwidth.

Kan, you have tried different voltages with your ram? When i got my OCZ 9200, it wouldn't post, had to play with the voltages, appologies if you have already.


----------



## KAN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purpleannex* 
Kan, you have tried different voltages with your ram? When i got my OCZ 9200, it wouldn't post, had to play with the voltages, appologies if you have already.

I forgot that. well I have 2-512mb I'm going to try.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


The M2N32-sli can handle more than 1200mhz, i don't know how much more, but it can do 1500mhz, as stated by ASUS (somewhere...):




Purpleannex, thank you for clarifying. Now we know the motherboard can handle up to 1500Mhz HTT









Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


The top (red band) is [email protected] [email protected] [email protected], the bands below are [email protected] [email protected], then the same but [email protected], 848, the last two have different timings. Running the faster HT @ a cpu of 3900mhz only resulted in ~20MB/s bandwidth.


Interesting...maybe this is just for the 940BE and the M2N exclusively? You actually benefit quite a bit by overclocking the NB Frequency versus the HT Link speed on AM3 boards. Leaving the HT Link speed at stock and overclocking the NB Frequency and running tighter memory timings seems to provide a very nice boost in performance.

Good luck


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purpleannex* 
It is still listed, i think you must have been looking at the si socket am2/am2+/am3 list.

If anyone really can't find it, here's a link to it.

http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=en-us

Assuming you want the 32-sli deluxe model!

You are correct, mate. Thx for showing the way.







I overlooked the other paths to get there. I must belong to Overlook.net


----------



## earny

hi guys!

i finally found what was wrong with my PC and made some instability: it was RAM fault. but the problem was solve by upper a bit the voltage to 2.2.
it's pretty weird since memory sticks was at factory setting. anyway, now i can really try to OC my CPU in good conditions. (after i ll receive my water block ).

ty all for your advices

earny


----------



## Gyro

Another bios update 2209. 3







for ASUS
Get it here;ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...-SLI%20Deluxe/
Change log in the pic below.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Hi all. I finally got my AT&T DSL going.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Another bios update 2209. 3







for ASUS
Get it here;ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...-SLI%20Deluxe/
Change log in the pic below.

Gyro


Thanks for sharing the new bios revision w/us. How do you like it so far and what are the changes that you can see so far vs. ver. 2208?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


The M2N32-sli can handle more than 1200mhz, i don't know how much more, but it can do 1500mhz, as stated by ASUS (somewhere...):



Also, there is a big difference in bandwith, which has led to greater frame rates, at higher HT's:










The top (red band) is [email protected] [email protected] [email protected], the bands below are [email protected] [email protected], then the same but [email protected], 848, the last two have different timings. Running the faster HT @ a cpu of 3900mhz only resulted in ~20MB/s bandwidth.

Kan, you have tried different voltages with your ram? When i got my OCZ 9200, it wouldn't post, had to play with the voltages, appologies if you have already.


Thanks for sharing this info. I still have to play w/my M2N32 sli deluxe using the x4 940 but I get lazy real eazy. Heck







I still have to move my temp probes for Gyro.


----------



## Gyro

I don't use q&c so I don't think I'll update,that and 2208 is treating me good








Did you get that HT problem with the 940 solved?







"I still have to move my temp probes for Gyro."









Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

LOL no that is another thing that I have not been able to rectify so far. I think I will try to upgrade my bios to 2208 and see if that does it for the HT link, if not then another OS install is prolly in order. So much to do, tisk tisk. I have to get my Lynksys WRT54GS router set up w/my new AT&T DSL modem so that I can work on my pc in the garage while the GF watches the new Direct TV. As for the TV, Sundays are mine cause I got's free NFL Sunday ticket for the next 5 months.


----------



## thlnk3r

N2Gaming, good to hear you are back with internet access. I'm assuming you didn't care much for Comcast? I currently have TW and they have been great. Now and then there are some outages but very rarely do they occur. I paid the extra $10 to get 25 down and 2 up hehe.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, good to hear you are back with internet access. I'm assuming you didn't care much for Comcast? I currently have TW and they have been great. Now and then there are some outages but very rarely do they occur. I paid the extra $10 to get 25 down and 2 up hehe.

The service was great if and when there were no outages. I was having a payment issue. I paid the wrong account back in July. I use to live in the Bay Area "Fremont" and they were not able to assist me in getting my money properly applied to my newer Stockton Acct before cutting my service so I cut them for lack of good customer service. It's to bad really because now I have Direct TV for cable and AT&T for Internet & Cell Phone. I think I'll set up a Telephony server using the Majic jack for home phone service but I'll have to see how this new AT&T pans out before shelling out the funds for Majic Jack.


----------



## craig198

what setting in up-to-date bios for M2N32-SLI Deluxe do i change to set ganged unganged memory? and what should i be running for flight simulation improved performance.


----------



## N2Gaming

Edit: I should have looked first but you'll also need a cpu that supports both ganged and unganged.

I don't remeber playing w/ganged vs. unganged on the M2N32 SLI Deluxe but if I were to guess I would say that it would be found in the memory settings under cpu tab.

Personally I think unganged is gonna give you better performance from what I understand it allows your cores to utilize and share your systems total combined ram where as Ganged sets your IHC and cores to utilize 1/4 of the total system ram per core. Maybe it all depends on how much total system ram you have. Your not gonna hurt the system by running in ganged or unganged if it even exists in our bios and the best way to find out what gives you the best performance is to bench test ganged vs unganged.

Does your flight simulator have a benchmark tool? If not then try 3dmark06/vantage to determine a base line performance level for each.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## craig198

flight simulator X and no it doesnt have benchmark other than fps and u can fly the same route over certain area to keep fair.
maybe gang unganged is an intel thing i dont know. anyone else know? thanks for your help rep+


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *craig198* 
flight simulator X and no it doesnt have benchmark other than fps and u can fly the same route over certain area to keep fair.
maybe gang unganged is an intel thing i dont know. anyone else know? thanks for your help rep+

I have another amd system that can take advantage of ganged & unganged. It is not just an intel thing. It is a cpu thing...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *craig198* 
maybe gang unganged is an intel thing i dont know. anyone else know?

Craig198, from the research I have done I believe "unganged" mode is only available for AM2+ boards.

Good luck


----------



## Kingfisher

Dear OverClock.net,
This is my first attempt at OverClocking my M2n32SLI Delx, I think I have all the bits and pieces to do the job, but as the last fitment to my system was the replacement CPU (AMD 955) which is giving me a poor standard 800mhz my Overclock should be sooner rather than later, hoping to god my system will show up in this my first post. Could some kind subscriber have a read of my stystem and perhaps give me a Kick in the right direction.

Pete


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Craig198, from the research I have done I believe "unganged" mode is only available for AM2+ boards.

Good luck

Ganged/unganged memory mode is only available on our M2N*-boards when we use a AM2+/AM3 CPU.


----------



## Gyro

Kingfisher,welcome to OCN,
Firstly check out these posts about the 955 on this board;http://www.overclock.net/6927902-post3235.htmlandhttp://www.overclock.net/6936062-post3267.html.
That should help get your cpu up to at least stock speed.
Then we can shoot for the moon.

good luck

Gyro


----------



## craig198

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrSwizz* 
Ganged/unganged memory mode is only available on our M2N*-boards when we use a AM2+/AM3 CPU.

ahh that sheds some light thankyou.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


Ganged/unganged memory mode is only available on our M2N*-boards when we use a AM2+/AM3 CPU.


DrSwizz, thank you for the clarification. I guess I should of explained myself more. Only AM2+/AM3 processors support ganged/unganged mode


----------



## Kingfisher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Kingfisher,welcome to OCN,
Firstly check out these posts about the 955 on this board;http://www.overclock.net/6927902-post3235.htmlandhttp://www.overclock.net/6936062-post3267.html.
That should help get your cpu up to at least stock speed.
Then we can shoot for the moon.

good luck

Gyro


Dear Gyro,

Thank you I will have a look at, and digest thoes threads, but shoot for the moon, wow, criky.

Kingfisher


----------



## purpleannex

Kingfisher, how can you only be on 800mhz, you mean per core? You must have surely changed the default multiplier?

Can't say i've noticed much difference between ganged and unganged (though i havn't really tested!) but it is definately available for the m2n32-sli deluxe.


----------



## N2Gaming

CPUZ reports my HT link at 200MHz when it should be 1000MHz IDK but some screwy stuff happens w/these Ph II's on these boards taht's for sure...


----------



## purpleannex

So what do you go by then, if different programs give you different answers?

I go for the majority answer!


----------



## N2Gaming

I'm about to go for pulling the cpu out and putting it back in my sig rig FTW. I was gonna try to reinstall the OS and flash the bios but I'm just tired lately of working on computers. My eyes are acting up again and it makes it hard on my eyes to stare at the computer for long durations plus I am always stressing during a new install. finding drivers making sure they load properly and every thing gets to working normally again is stressfull to me so I prolly will just put the x4 back in BNBB for now. I still need to do a clean install on this sig system as well. I got a virus a while ago and things have not been right ever since.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I'm about to go for pulling the cpu out and putting it back in my sig rig FTW. I was gonna try to reinstall the OS and flash the bios but I'm just tired lately of working on computers. My eyes are acting up again and it makes it hard on my eyes to stare at the computer for long durations plus I am always stressing during a new install. finding drivers making sure they load properly and every thing gets to working normally again is stressfull to me so I prolly will just put the x4 back in BNBB for now. I still need to do a clean install on this sig system as well. I got a virus a while ago and things have not been right ever since.


I know what you mean! 
Ouch sorry to hear...


----------



## Slink

Oy, friends. Is there a working list of M2N + AM3 users yet?

I wanna get myself a nice AM3 CPU for this board


----------



## kolos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Oy, friends. Is there a working list of M2N + AM3 users yet?

I wanna get myself a nice AM3 CPU for this board


PII 955BE will work only at 800 MHz without manual adjustment in bios & NVIDIA System Tools.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kolos*


PII 955BE will work only at 800 MHz without manual adjustment in bios & NVIDIA System Tools.


but it will work!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Oy, friends. Is there a working list of M2N + AM3 users yet?

I wanna get myself a nice AM3 CPU for this board


first page


----------



## Dale-C

Hmm well the 1802 BIOS seems to be the best, I can have my 6000+ at 3402Mhz, 243x14 with the HT and NB->SB HT at 1215Mhz









Also when I was cleaning my computer case out I saw that the heatpipes on my CPU cooler were facing towards the front of the case so I turned it so it was facing the top fan and now my CPU has gone down like 10C! (I'm serious)

6000+, 3.4ghz, 243x14, 1.450v + the extra ones in the volts menu (1.568v), 1.3v on both SB thingos and idles at the lowest 29C and highest on load, 55 and mainly idles around 33-37C!


----------



## N2Gaming

Glad to hear the 1802 bios is working out for you Dale.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys not sure if any of you are or would be interested in owning a Ph II x4 940 BE so just incase I posted a $150.00 BNIB thread seen *HERE







*


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kolos*


PII 955BE will work only at 800 MHz without manual adjustment in bios & NVIDIA System Tools.


Wait, what?

I was considering one of the PhII or Deneb cores. What's the deal with AM3's in this mobo? I just have to adjust the multiplier?


----------



## kolos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Wait, what?

I was considering one of the PhII or Deneb cores. What's the deal with AM3's in this mobo? I just have to adjust the multiplier?

You should choose first option, because you already have decent MB and CPU.









Yes, you have to adjust multiplier in bios and also in Nvidia System Tools, because there is no bios support for AM3 CPUs.


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kolos* 
You should choose first option, because you already have decent MB and CPU.









Yes, you have to adjust multiplier in bios and also in Nvidia System Tools, because there is no bios support for AM3 CPUs.

Thanks, kolos. ^_^

IMO, my CPU is meh. It's a great solid stock CPU, very satisfying, but the OC capability is very disappointing.
*EDIT:* *whoops! posted wrong link before!! hahaha thanks for editing, thlnk3r!*


----------



## lysmy

Hi,

just regged to thank you (specially bigjohn44) for your tips/help, just got my 955BE working









used nvidia systemtools 6.05 (and manually from bios) to change multiplier for cpu. Using bios 2209.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=734457


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lysmy*


Hi,

just regged to thank you (specially bigjohn44) for your tips/help, just got my 955BE working









used nvidia systemtools 6.05 (and manually from bios) to change multiplier for cpu. Using bios 2209.


Lysmy, awesome I'm glad it worked for you. Your overclock is looking good so far. Keep pushing it and let us know the results. If you run into a wall, try removing two sticks of memory. I know in the past the IMC's would have troubles handling overclocks with four dimms populated. It's kind of a hit and miss. Some processors were effected and some weren't.

By the way welcome to Overclock.net


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lysmy*


Hi,

just regged to thank you (specially bigjohn44) for your tips/help, just got my 955BE working









used nvidia systemtools 6.05 (and manually from bios) to change multiplier for cpu. Using bios 2209.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=734457


Glad to hear another person has had good results with this board and the new AM3 CPU's! You have been added to the compatibly list.







:


----------



## N2Gaming

Good job all. Thanks Eclipse for keeping the comp. list up to date.







I'd give you rep but once is enough I think on my part now how all our other members.


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey guys not sure if any of you are or would be interested in owning a Ph II x4 940 BE so just incase I posted a $150.00 BNIB thread seen *HERE







*


I wouldn't buy that cpu off you, it's been overclocked!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


I wouldn't buy that cpu off you, it's been overclocked!!!!!!! LOL










Perhaps a re-read of the thread category is in order on your part. I posted the CPU in the "Online Deals" Section.

LOL mine is not for sale. Fry's is selling them brand new in the box hence BNIB for $150.00









Besides I love my cpu as it can do 3550MHz comfortably 24/7 on less then 1.4v


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Good job all. Thanks Eclipse for keeping the comp. list up to date.







I'd give you rep but once is enough I think on my part now how all our other members.


Thanks for the







I try to keep a watch in here to see if there is something I can help with and to keep the list current. I need to find out if the 955 issue is always happening or if it is just sometimes but I am going to put a link to that thread about fixing it in the list.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Thanks for the







I try to keep a watch in here to see if there is something I can help with and to keep the list current. I need to find out if the 955 issue is always happening or if it is just sometimes but I am going to put a link to that thread about fixing it in the list.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Perhaps a re-read of the thread category is in order on your part. I posted the CPU in the "Online Deals" Section.

LOL mine is not for sale. Fry's is selling them brand new in the box hence BNIB for $150.00









Besides I love my cpu as it can do 3550MHz comfortably 24/7 on less then 1.4v

Yeah, your right, i didn't read it correctly, because i was just kidding, British sense of humour....









I thought about getting a 955 BE when i got my 940, but since that wasn't supported by the bios, but was still an am2+ chip i thought that was worth the risk. Whilst putting a 955 BE into a board that didn't officially support the chip or even the socket type (i know it fits) seemed like a step too far. Besides, are 955 BE's not just 940 BE's from a different bin? Guaranteed to run at 3200mhz, but not necessarily any faster than tha 940's or indeed the 920's?

Has anyone got a 955 BE running prime95 stable on an M2N board with air cooling above 3800?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


Besides, are 955 BE's not just 940 BE's from a different bin? Guaranteed to run at 3200mhz, but not necessarily any faster than tha 940's or indeed the 920's?


Purpleannex, the 955BE is a AM3 based processor as far as I know. The IMC on the 955 is probably newer (revised) as well.


----------



## kolos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Glad to hear another person has had good results with this board and the new AM3 CPU's! You have been added to the compatibly list.







:

eclipseaudio4, you should add to the list also X4 940 on M2N-SLI Deluxe.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
*EDIT:* *whoops! posted wrong link before!!

Slink, I don't believe you on that.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kolos*


eclipseaudio4, you should add to the list also X4 940 on M2N-SLI Deluxe.










I am going to assume that you are joking as there a *7* up there.


----------



## kolos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I am going to assume that you are joking as there a *7* up there.


No, I'm not. There are 7 of M2N*32*-SLI (with 32) boards, but we also have M2N-SLI (without 32) board.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kolos*


No, I'm not. There are 7 of M2N*32*-SLI (with 32) boards, but we also have M2N-SLI (without 32) board.


My bad I must have misread your post or something.(it's been a long day!) 
I have posted every valid cpu-z I have seen or been told about. It just looks as tho not as many people have the non 32 version. If you know of any let me know where and I will post them up as well.


----------



## kolos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


My bad I must have misread your post or something.(it's been a long day!) 
I have posted every valid cpu-z I have seen or been told about. It just looks as tho not as many people have the non 32 version. If you know of any let me know where and I will post them up as well.


No hard feelings.








A also know that X4 955 works on non 32 version - CPU-Z validation.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kolos*


No hard feelings.








A also know that X4 955 works on non 32 version - CPU-Z validation.


Is that yours or someone on here you know?


----------



## kolos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Is that yours or someone on here you know?


No, this one is from a guy on Guru3D forum, whom I directed to BigJohn's post.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

N2G what do you think use it or not?


----------



## N2Gaming

I don't mind but I think a link to the other sight may be in order if using any names. Possibly asking the other sight for permission if need be to use the other sights user name. I'm not the best person to answer questoins that may relate to TOS in one way or another but I don't see any harm in linking a valid CPUZ link as they are like Youtube video's in a sense that you can link youtube videos here at OCN.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I don't mind but I think a link to the other sight may be in order if using any names. Possibly asking the other sight for permission if need be to use the other sights user name. I'm not the best person to answer questoins that may relate to TOS in one way or another but I don't see any harm in linking a valid CPUZ link as they are like Youtube video's in a sense that you can link youtube videos here at OCN.










Yeah I kinda figured that and I think the best way would just be to have it like this.

Anonymous: X4 940 (insert link here) on M2N-SLI


----------



## N2Gaming

looks good to me.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


looks good to me.










K! done. I figured I would get your input as you are running this thread.


----------



## Kingfisher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Kingfisher,welcome to OCN,
Firstly check out these posts about the 955 on this board;http://www.overclock.net/6927902-post3235.htmlandhttp://www.overclock.net/6936062-post3267.html.
That should help get your cpu up to at least stock speed.
Then we can shoot for the moon.

good luck

Gyro


Dear Gyro

I looked at the messages in the threads you suggested, I multiplied my CPU by 16 and kept the FSB at 200mhz all in the same restart, then things went from bad to worst.

Now the bios I am using is 2208, and on every first boot it would'nt the powerlight was the only light on not a flicker elseware, after every time this happened I had to Load the Bios defaults, so this is why I have not been in contact sorry.

Now I am sure this is not an overclock problem as I am at stock for this 955cpu, but something els, The CPU temp is 35 ish, having changed the cooling tower, the tower fan is ticking over at 350rpm. I am not using the "Cool & Quiet" but I am using the CPU and Chassis Q control on "Optimal". I did also change the Motherboard battery. Could this be the problem?

Kingfisher


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Glad to hear another person has had good results with this board and the new AM3 CPU's! You have been added to the compatibly list.







:


So am I.







This board was a very sound purchase. I think I'll be sticking with Asus for future purchases. ^_^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kolos*


Slink, I don't believe you on that.










 Bahahah I didn't get your joke until th|nk3r notified me of my... error... lol







Once again, excuse my copy-paste blooper ^_^


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kingfisher*


Dear Gyro

I looked at the messages in the threads you suggested, I multiplied my CPU by 16 and kept the FSB at 200mhz all in the same restart, then things went from bad to worst.

Now the bios I am using is 2208, and on every first boot it would'nt the powerlight was the only light on not a flicker elseware, after every time this happened I had to Load the Bios defaults, so this is why I have not been in contact sorry.

Now I am sure this is not an overclock problem as I am at stock for this 955cpu, but something els, The CPU temp is 35 ish, having changed the cooling tower, the tower fan is ticking over at 350rpm. I am not using the "Cool & Quiet" but I am using the CPU and Chassis Q control on "Optimal". I did also change the Motherboard battery. Could this be the problem?

Kingfisher


Have you tried a cpu that is supported by ASUS to rule out mobo problems. It may be possible for your BIOS chip to have been damaged or some circuits in the mobo to be faultering and you may need a repair or replacement mobo. Let's hope not. Do you get a CMOS check sum error every time you have to reset the bios to defaults?


----------



## kolos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Yeah I kinda figured that and I think the best way would just be to have it like this.

Anonymous: X4 940 (insert link here) on M2N-SLI


You should repair the list, because "anonymous" (Cyber-Cb) has X4 955 on M2N-SLI Deluxe, but I have X4 940 (validation in my system informations).


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kolos*


You should repair the list, because "anonymous" (Cyber-Cb) has X4 955 on M2N-SLI Deluxe, but I have X4 940 (validation in my system informations).


thanks Kolos, did you link us a valid cpuz link for your x4 940?


----------



## kolos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


thanks Kolos, did you link us a valid cpuz link for your x4 940?


I didn't posted in any post, but it is in description of my system.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kolos*


I didn't posted in any post, but it is in description of my system.




Thanks for letting us know where you had it hidden.







I my self rarely look for hidden easter eggs like the one you have in your system info. I surely don't expect eclipse to go looking into every system info for this information as well.

Thanks for your cpuz link.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kingfisher* 
I looked at the messages in the threads you suggested, I multiplied my CPU by 16 and kept the FSB at 200mhz all in the same restart, then things went from bad to worst.

Now the bios I am using is 2208, and on every first boot it would'nt the powerlight was the only light on not a flicker elseware, after every time this happened I had to Load the Bios defaults, so this is why I have not been in contact sorry.

Kingfisher, what processor were you running prior to flashing to bios 2208 and was everything working great? That cpu fan speed is pretty low but I don't think it would effect your machine from POSTing correctly. Did you make sure to mount the cooler on properly with the right amount of thermal compound?

Good luck


----------



## kolos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Thanks for letting us know where you had it hidden.







I my self rarely look for hidden easter eggs like the one you have in your system info. I surely don't expect eclipse to go looking into every system info for this information as well.

Thanks for your cpuz link.










All over the web there are many users running X4 940 on M2N-SLI Deluxe, so, if I'm honest, my validation does not have any special value. It is not golden egg, so I'm not disappointed because you didn't find it








. More important is that we now have proof about X4 955.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kolos*


You should repair the list, because "anonymous" (Cyber-Cb) has X4 955 on M2N-SLI Deluxe, but I have X4 940 (validation in my system informations).


:swearing: fixed!


----------



## Dale-C

Hey guys, could one of yous do a REALLY big favour for me if you live in the USA? I have won a few things on eBay USA, BUT they do not ship to Australia :/
I will pay for the postage and stuff and everything, just PM me


----------



## craig198

so the phenom 4 core now works with this board? unofficially? any special instructions or just plug and play? also what is the fastest memory for our boards well look at my specs when I say "our" lol thanks.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *craig198*


so the phenom 4 core now works with this board? unofficially? any special instructions or just plug and play? also what is the fastest memory for our boards well look at my specs when I say "our" lol thanks.


Craig198, if you're referring to "AM3" then yes I believe so but I think it's "unofficial". For the 955 there are few things you need to do. Refer to this post for more details.

Good question about the memory. I think N2Gaming said he was able to get DDR2-1066 sticks to run? But I could be mistaken. Hopefully he or another members can pop in and provide better detail.

Good luck


----------



## craig198

thanks for you help thinker. ah yes amd X4 quadcore is what i was referring to.
2208 BIOS for M2N32-SLI deluxe
1. Support new AMD Phenom IIX3 715 (HDZ715WCJ3DGI) CPU.
2. Resolve system may freeze during POST at random after battery was removed once.

2209 2009/09/21 update
Description M2N32-SLI Deluxe BIOS 2209
Fix the CPU multiplier cannot be changed when Cool&Quiet is enabled.


----------



## N2Gaming

I was able to run PC8500 ram but I can not recall if it ran at DDR 1066 spd's or if I had to overclock it from DDR 800 spd's. Most likely it was the latter option.

Yes if your running a bios pre 2101 then you will need to update your bios to the latest version or 2205 & up for the cpu to be correctly identified by your pc.

I would also reccoment flashing the the bios w/your x2 prior to trying to use any x4 or x3 cpu.

If/when you flash your bios be sure to reset your bios to optimum defaults so you don't run into any flashing issues.

Let us know if you have any other questions or concerns.

N2G


----------



## BigJohn44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kingfisher* 
Dear Gyro

I looked at the messages in the threads you suggested, I multiplied my CPU by 16 and kept the FSB at 200mhz all in the same restart, then things went from bad to worst.

Now the bios I am using is 2208, and on every first boot it would'nt the powerlight was the only light on not a flicker elseware, after every time this happened I had to Load the Bios defaults, so this is why I have not been in contact sorry.

Now I am sure this is not an overclock problem as I am at stock for this 955cpu, but something els, The CPU temp is 35 ish, having changed the cooling tower, the tower fan is ticking over at 350rpm. I am not using the "Cool & Quiet" but I am using the CPU and Chassis Q control on "Optimal". I did also change the Motherboard battery. Could this be the problem?

Kingfisher

Hi Kingfisher,

Sorry to hear that you are having problems. It sounds like you need to manually increase the CPU voltage just a tick.
The first thing you might want to do is clear your bios, then manually set the CPU voltage to something around 1.25 - 1.30v's. What I found is if you leave the CPU voltage in "auto" it will default to somewhere around 1.080v's with the M2N32 mobo and the 955be processor. The 1.080v is fine if you don't use the NVIDIA Performance tool and just run your processor strickly from the bios settings. At that voltage setting the pc will work fine but each core will default to 800mhz, even though the bios will register your multiplier/FSB settings. If you use the performance tool and unlock each core, then the aforementioned voltage increases are necessary. This will also increase temps across the board (cpu, nb, sb, etc.) so pay close attention to those as you increase the multiplier settings in the performance tool.
Remove power to your computer, remove the bios battery then switch jumper. Replace jumper, battery and you will also have to reset all of your bios settings. (I take it you know how to access the bios) For the CPU voltage adjustment, go to the "Advanced Menu" and select "Jumper Free....", the set "Overclocking..." to "manual", then arrow down to the CPU Voltage menu and select either of the above voltages. Save the bios and your computer should then boot into Windows.
I have been playing with reduced CPU voltage settings trying to reduce system temps but each system is slightly different. Please let me know if this works. Regards.

BigJohn44


----------



## BigJohn44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lysmy* 
Hi,

just regged to thank you (specially bigjohn44) for your tips/help, just got my 955BE working









used nvidia systemtools 6.05 (and manually from bios) to change multiplier for cpu. Using bios 2209.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=734457

Hi Lysmy,

Congratulations!!! Glad to hear that you got your sys up and running and really glad to hear that my two bits helped. I do have one more suggestion. You still might want to keep a close eye on your sys temps. You can do that by reducing your CPU voltage. I don't know how much overclocking you plan on doing but play around with the CPU voltage settings a bit---it will keep things a little cooler. It saves on power too. I got the idea from an article on AnandTec where they tried to go as low as possible with the CPU voltage and still retain stability. You'll have to reset the bios a couple of times but I thought it was kind of fun to see just how low I could get my mobo/955be. I would be interested in your numbers. Good luck!!!

BigJohn44


----------



## BigBruiserAl

Hi

Just put a Athlon x620 in this board no problems what sort of fsb can these boards go to please?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigBruiserAl*


Just put a Athlon x620 in this board no problems what sort of fsb can these boards go to please?


BigBruiserAl, wow really cool to see a Athlon II X4 620 in this board









For the reference clock speed (HT Clock) I have seen as high as 350Mhz (M2N32-SLI Deluxe). Truly the only way to find out is to start testing. Drop your cpu multiplier and memory divider and start pushing the clocks. Keep an eye on your temperatures for the NB (chipset) if you decide to increase the voltages. The standard Prime95/OCCT stress testing applications will work perfectly fine for stability testing.

Hopefully a few others will chime in soon with some suggestions









Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

What thlin3r said and also watch your SB. If I can remeber correctly the SB 570 sli chip tends to get hot as well. I think this is because it does most of the regular work by connecting all the other stuff in the system to the main bus like sata, pci, sound etc etc...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigBruiserAl*


Hi

Just put a Athlon x620 in this board no problems what sort of fsb can these boards go to please?


A new comer sweet! Welcome!!
can you please post a link to your cpu-z validation so that I may add it to the compatibility list. 
Thanks!


----------



## N2Gaming

Should I automatically add new members who post in the thead w/out requesting to be a member or should I keep the lay out the way I already have it meaning OCN users have to request to be added to the club roster to be a valid member of the clug?

Thanks,

N2G


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I think it should stay the same. Other wise someone may post here once then never again and the list would be like vista, too bloated.


----------



## Gyro

New "NForce 590 sli amd" chipset drivers were released today from nvidia v15.46.For xp 32/64 only so far.

Get them here;http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us.

Gyro


----------



## Slink

I wonder how long this thread will live for? FOREVER. THAT'S HOW LONG.









This board owns. I willing to bet that AM3 will be the final CPU revision that functions on these boards tho. Imma get an AM3 soon--well, eventually...


----------



## BigBruiserAl

Just having a play, cant seem to find max vcore on these..amd spec sheet says they ship with 1.425 max buts that max VID any way


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigBruiserAl*


Just having a play, cant seem to find max vcore on these..amd spec sheet says they ship with 1.425 max buts that max VID any way












Thanks for the cpu-z!







:
I have added you to the list, and you have the first Athlon II slot







:


----------



## Dale-C

Nothing beats the Fernandos_Vista_32bit_NF4-7_Performance_Pack_v5.9 for chipset drivers, Nvidia one are crap!

Also, Crucial Ballistix PC6400 CL4, they work in these mobos?


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey dale, I'm gonna say almost any ram will work in this mobo as long as it fits w/the exception of server grade 1x4GB sticks. Heck those might work to but I don't think any one has the money to try it out just for being the one to say I got it to work. I think there were some peeps using crucial ballistix in thees boards but can't recall who they were. I want to say the OG founder used them but I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Dale-C

Haha yea I'm gettin these 2nd hand tho so there WAY cheaper







Also I will be able to get a little more out of my 6000+ yeh?


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *craig198*


so the phenom 4 core now works with this board? unofficially? any special instructions or just plug and play? also what is the fastest memory for our boards well look at my specs when I say "our" lol thanks.


Just to let you know, i'm running OCZ blade pc2-9200 (1150mhz). In general i'm running it at 1066mhz, using the stock devider, but with an extra 0.15v.

However, i have ran it at 1200mhz, see below, the ram shows as pc2-6400, but it isn't, look at the ram speed and memory devider - RAM Speed : 600 MHz (1:2) @ 5-5-5-18








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dale-C* 
Nothing beats the Fernandos_Vista_32bit_NF4-7_Performance_Pack_v5.9 for chipset drivers, Nvidia one are crap!

Also, Crucial Ballistix PC6400 CL4, they work in these mobos?

I own a few sets of Crucial Ballistix sticks and they all work just fine with the M2N*-boards.


----------



## BigBruiserAl

Got a feeling this board is going to limit my oc in a big way but hes a little taste


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purpleannex* 
However, i have ran it at 1200mhz, see below, the ram shows as pc2-6400, but it isn't, look at the ram speed and memory devider - RAM Speed : 600 MHz (1:2) @ 5-5-5-18

Purpleannex, wow that is some impressive memory. For the speed differences it may just be CPU-Z reading it incorrectly. Have you tried Everest? There is a section in the application that will list your "overclock". The sub-timings, speed and voltage should be listed under there for your memory. I have a feeling cpu-z just isn't reading it correctly.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigBruiserAl* 
Got a feeling this board is going to limit my oc in a big way but hes a little taste









BigBruiserAl, gotta love the 400Mhz OC on a 620 with low voltage









Those full load temperatures are very nice. Good to see a older Thermalright cooler is capable of handling four cores! Great job...

Good luck


----------



## Slink

I've been seeing ppl get disgusting OC's with the new AM3 chips. The M2N's refclk can get wayyy high without error. I've been stopping by here frequently, but it always seems like I miss stuff!!

People have gotten up past 4 GHz pretty easily with the newer chips, right? (On an Asus_M2N mobo, right?)


----------



## toyz72

mines in the closet,putting it back together for the wifes school,media pc.little better than average media pc.

6000+
m2n-sli green
2 gig corsair xms
asus 8800gt 1gig ddr3
corsair psu


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
People have gotten up past 4 GHz pretty easily with the newer chips, right? (On an Asus_M2N mobo, right?)

Slink, depending on the processor I typically see 3.8-3.9Ghz as the average. Usually the 4Ghz overclocks are just suicide runs or they are stable at 1.55 volts or higher but even that produces high load temperatures for air cooling...


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Slink, depending on the processor I typically see 3.8-3.9Ghz as the average. Usually the 4Ghz overclocks are just suicide runs or they are stable at 1.55 volts or higher but even that produces high load temperatures for air cooling...

Ah, thanks brother. Any would be higher than my stock-freq. "Kuma" (2.7GHz) and the cores themselves more powerful. I'd be very happy with a stable 3.7GHz...









I'm a wee bit concerned with any "Qualified Vendor List" (QVL) info for compatible RAM, but I bet my OCZ would work fine. I'm fairly psyched to get new life/speed from this mobo AGAIN.







I love it.







Sig updated...


----------



## carlanu

hy everybody...I have a m2n32 sli premium vista ed and I want to know if support amd phenom ii x4 940...can somebody answer me?
ps:sorry for my bad en...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carlanu*


hy everybody...I have a m2n32 sli premium vista ed and I want to know if support amd phenom ii x4 940...can somebody answer me?
ps:sorry for my bad en...


Yes it will. 
Compatibility list. You will see that the 940 is quite popular on these boards.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Yes it will.
Compatibility list. You will see that the 940 is quite popular on these boards.

Eclipseaudio4, ahh that is just the kind of info I was looking for. Thanks for the link. I remember you posting it a while back but never had a chance to save it as favorite. Just out of curiosity, which bios provides the best compatibility for the 940BE?


----------



## N2Gaming

Welcome to OCN carlanu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carlanu* 
hy everybody...I have a m2n32 sli premium vista ed and I want to know if support amd phenom ii x4 940...can somebody answer me?
ps:sorry for my bad en...

I'm not quite sure what kind of Bios Updates ASUS has released for your mobo. ASUS may have updates to support the latest Phenom Processors for your board. I would think they would at least support the original Phenoms and those bios updates should work w/the newer Ph II's as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Eclipseaudio4, ahh that is just the kind of info I was looking for. Thanks for the link. I remember you posting it a while back but never had a chance to save it as favorite. Just out of curiosity, which bios provides the best compatibility for the 940BE?

thlnk3r, I have a link to Eclipse's list on the OP under the ASUS section. So you can always find it fairly quick w/out having to go looking for his post.


----------



## thlnk3r

N2Gaming, thanks buddy. In regards to my last question, do you guys have the best luck with the 2208 bios when it comes to compatibility with the 940?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

IIRC anything over 2205 will work.


----------



## carlanu

I'm just curious ...but i can unlock the 4 th core Phenom X3 720 on M2N32 SLI Premium vista ed?


----------



## Dale-C

Na I dont think so aye, they don;t have that special setting int he BIOS that the AMD Chipset/AM3 mobos have.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


IIRC anything over 2205 will work.


Eclipseaudio4, thank you for the response









Quote:



Originally Posted by *carlanu*


I'm just curious ...but i can unlock the 4 th core Phenom X3 720 on M2N32 SLI Premium vista ed?


Carlanu, to add to Dale-C's response...I believe in order to unlock the cores you'll need a motherboard with the SB750 chipset and/or a comparable Nvidia chipset with the "NCC" feature which is available in the bios.

Hope that helps


----------



## Dale-C

Yeh thats it NCC.


----------



## kolos

New official nForce 5 drivers v15.51 for Vista:

- 32 bit

- 64 bit


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks Kolos, I often wonder what the new drivers are any good for and if they disable things that we want to use.


----------



## Raji8

Does a Asus M2N-E SLI count? lol


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raji8* 
Does a Asus M2N-E SLI count? lol

If you asking for it to count to be a member then yes. In fact any mobo/cpu combo counts. I welcome all computer users to join in the club and partake and participate in the club thread. Since you have a M2N-E SLI you would be a M2N member not a Retired or Non M2N user.









Are you asking to join the club???


----------



## Raji8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


If you asking for it to count to be a member then yes. In fact any mobo/cpu combo counts. I welcome all computer users to join in the club and partake and participate in the club thread. Since you have a M2N-E SLI you would be a M2N member not a Retired or Non M2N user.









Are you asking to join the club???


That is correct lol


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raji8*


That is correct lol


NP & thanks. If it's not to much to ask would you please add a system for the M2N-E sli rig in your User Porfile. This way I can finish Putting the links to your system on the Roster.









Thank you,

N2G


----------



## Hindsight

So according to the front page, no one has confirmed that the Phenom II X2 550 will work in a M2N-SLI Deluxe? I have googled it and looked here and haven't had a lot of luck. I think I might have seen a person or two with an M2N32-SLI board and a 550, but not an M2N-SLI. I'm considering getting the 550 to drop into my MB but want' to make sure it will work. It's really tough to google because on so many forums (like this), everyone has their system status on their signature which causes the search engine to return it as a result even though the signature is obviously not related what the post is about.

And a final question, if it WILL work, are there any concerns or considerations for overclocking it on the M2N-SLI board? I'd like to get it into the high 3's, otherwise it wouldn't be worth it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hi HS, I think your biggest hurdle to overcome will be overclocking any cpu with the limited cpu voltage control in your bios for your M2N-SLI.


----------



## Hindsight

Thanks for the reply. When you say limited, do you mean on the high or the low side? Because on the high side I can crank it all the way up to at least 1.6 or higher. It steps in increments of .0125 volts too.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hindsight*


Thanks for the reply. When you say limited, do you mean on the high or the low side? Because on the high side I can crank it all the way up to at least 1.6 or higher. It steps in increments of .0125 volts too.


 Well maybe I confused it w/a different M2N mobo. In that case I don't see why you would not be able to OC it pretty good other then the fact that your NB to CPU spd will be less then normal and your HT link will also be slower then normal you should be able to use it if you have a bios update for your board that supports Phenom cpu's


----------



## BigBruiserAl

Update on my x4 620 runs 100% fine at stock but anything over 2.8ghz the M2N32 does't like it....shame was a great board sold her for Â£50 sniff


----------



## thlnk3r

N2Gaming, in regards to the 550BE compatibility...didn't someone in the club have one running on a M2N board?


----------



## N2Gaming

I can't remember if we did & so far thlnk3r we don't have any listed on our un-official cpu support list that Eclipse put together for us.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I can't remember if we did & so far thlnk3r we don't have any listed on our un-official cpu support list that Eclipse put together for us.


Yeah I was not able to find one even tho I did do a *lot* of checking!

Guys I may not be here as often until I get the "unofficial" MSI 790FX-GD70 owners club setup that I have just taken over, But I will be checking in to make sure I am not missing anything here.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Yeah I was not able to find one even tho I did do a *lot* of checking!

Guys I may not be here as often until I get the "unofficial" MSI 790FX-GD70 owners club setup that I have just taken over, But I will be checking in to make sure I am not missing anything here.


 yeah because were still waiting to see your suicide overclock on the M2N32 W/S Pro.









Have fun over there at the MSI club thread.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


yeah because were still waiting to see your suicide overclock on the M2N32 W/S Pro.









Have fun over there at the MSI club thread.


Having issues there. Seems I may have gotten a bad X700








Thanks for







I am going to test the X700 and if that does not work I will just have to use one of my GTS's..... 
Things have started to cool down here and I (now) plan to do that this Saturday.

Check list:
Format HD
Install OS
Find and repair water block








Get frosty!


----------



## hang10sk8r

i have the m2n-sli but its the limited edition nforce 560sli

and im looking to get some up grades and was wondering what i should go with heres what i was planing on getting:

OCZ Blade PC6400 800MHz 4GB DDR2 - 2x2048 
ECS GeForce 9600 GT Video Card - 2048MB GDDR2

also i have a cruddy powersupply, it came with the case i looked it up and it says its pretty notorious for messing up systems/dieing.

turbopower: LC-a420atx

so should i also get a new power supply?


----------



## Dale-C

yea get a new PSU aswell, Corsair is a good brand. Where u getting these parts from?


----------



## hang10sk8r

tigard direct, is there any where else i can get those cheaper
together there about 190.00


----------



## N2Gaming

You can google the parts you want and will usually get a list of parts retailers. You can try ZipZoomFly, NewEgg, Fry's Electronics, Ebay, and a lot of other Etailers out there. Just make sure who ever you choose that they have good customer service and return policy in effect for defective or DOA product because every once in a while some thing you don't expect happens and you need to return merchandise.

Good Luck.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hang10sk8r*


also i have a cruddy powersupply, it came with the case i looked it up and it says its pretty notorious for messing up systems/dieing.

turbopower: LC-a420atx

so should i also get a new power supply?


Hang10sk8r, I'd highly recommend changing out that power supply. I'm guessing total amperage on the 12volt rail for that power supply is probably near 18-19amps...maybe slightly higher? In any case that certainly is not enough for your entire system and your new 9600GT. It may be able to turn on the computer and run everything for a while but man that thing is probably close to it's limits.

Do you have a budget for a new power supply?

Good luck


----------



## hang10sk8r

ok thanks,
i was thinking about doing that, as long as shipping costs dont just make up for cheaper product.


----------



## thlnk3r

Hang10sk8r, let us know how much you're willing to spend and perhaps we can provide some suggestions that are within your budget.

Good luck


----------



## hang10sk8r

i tried to reset cmos but no such luck, could my graphics card have gone bad?


----------



## hang10sk8r

at most my budget is around 300


----------



## N2Gaming

hang10sk8r, do you have a system speaker hooked up to your mobo? Are you getting any beep codes?

Is your monitor cable loose?

Does your video card have the power cable connected to it?

Does your system power up completely w/all your fans running or do they turn off?

What kind of video card are you trying to boot with a PCI or PCIe?

Please let us know so we can try to help you.


----------



## hang10sk8r

its a pcie card, all starts up normally, i checked cables three times there all nice and firmly in place.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hang10sk8r* 
its a pcie card, all starts up normally, i checked cables three times there all nice and firmly in place.

OK I assume your monitor is turned on. Do you have speakers hooked up to your sound card so that you can hear when your system has booted into windows or do you have to log on before you get into windows?

It's kind of hard to determine if your system is starting up normally if you don't have any video displayed on your monitor.

Does the green light on your monitor come on and stay on while the system is running?

You never said if you are getting any beep codes during POST.

the best advice I can give you in this situation is to unplug your power supply at the wall and pull your video card out and put it back in to make sure it's seated good. Then pull your ram out and put it back in to make sure it's seated good.

Then try it again.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## hang10sk8r

i just don't understand way its doing this


----------



## N2Gaming

There is a reason people get paid to fix computers.

If you want to diagnose your problems, then you need to help up us by answering some questions.

sometimes issues happen for no reason and other times it's because of sometihng we did.

In any case getting to the bottom of it can be easy or hard but we need to know as much as we can to help you.


----------



## hang10sk8r

no noise, and no the light stays orange. doesnt even go green at all, the system boots strait to windows so, im geussing that windows isnt even starting if im not hearing it...also the red light indicating that its thinking goes off just a couple secs after i start it up.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hang10sk8r* 
i just don't understand way its doing this

Hang10sk8r, per N2Gaming's previous question please let us know if you're getting any beep codes after turning the machine on. I wonder if your Turbolink power supply finally went out. Do you have another power supply that you could test with?

Good luck


----------



## hang10sk8r

sorry my anwsers are so short, as i dont have key board for my ps3


----------



## N2Gaming

Have you tried reseating your video card and ram modules yet.

It may be needed.

You can also try your video card in the second PCIe slot just to see if it makes a difference.

There are several things that can cause this.

The key is systematic diagnostics to rule out possibliities.

try the above mentioned in this post and let us know.


----------



## hang10sk8r

no its the only power supply have, also there absolutely no beeps or any noises other then the hum of the case fan


----------



## N2Gaming

Do you have a pc speaker hooked up to the mobo.

Just incase you don't know, these mobo's don't come w/one built in....


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hang10sk8r* 
no its the only power supply have

Hang10sk8r, if that is the case can you swap the current one out and test it with a different unit? Also if you have any optical drives, hard drives, card readers ect ect then please unplug them from the computer. Right now it would be best to test with just the essentials (ie. motherboard, cpu, video card and power supply). Have you tried clearing your CMOS yet? I apologize if that was already mentioned.

Good luck


----------



## hang10sk8r

i only have the one computer but il un plug the mentioned drives , yeah i tried reseting the cmos no luck though, and the only speakers i have are some head phones but i didnt hear any thing with them.


----------



## hang10sk8r

ha success ! i unpluged the optical drives and booted right up! thank you everyone, the good news is we found the problem, less sweet news is i have to get anew power supply witch is abit of a set back as far as available funds, so if anyone has any suggestion for upgrades within a 300 dollor limit please let me know.


----------



## N2Gaming

Glad you got it going.

If you have everest you can tell what the voltages you have on your 12v 5v & 3.3v rails.


----------



## hang10sk8r

i do i shall check


----------



## hang10sk8r

it says;

cpu core : 0.08v

+3.3v : 2.21v

+5v : 3.25v

+12v : 7.94v

+5v standby : 3.17v

vbat battery : 3.04v

and im not quite sure what that all means


----------



## N2Gaming

LOL ROFLMAO: It means your power supply is almost dead...

I would not use it in that condition unless your willing to kill your whole sysem.


----------



## hang10sk8r

ok bye bye....


----------



## hang10sk8r

so would anyone have any suggestions for powersupplys that are under 70 or 80 bucks?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hang10sk8r* 
i unpluged the optical drives and booted right up! thank you everyone, the good news is we found the problem,

Hang10sk8r, ahhh this is why I always suggest unplugged non-essential devices. I'm glad we found the problem. Have you tried swapping cables for the optical drive to see if it was just the cable that went bad?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hang10sk8r* 
it says;

cpu core : 0.08v

+3.3v : 2.21v

+5v : 3.25v

+12v : 7.94v

+5v standby : 3.17v

vbat battery : 3.04v


Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
LOL ROFLMAO: It means your power supply is almost dead...

I would not use it in that condition unless your willing to kill your whole sysem.

N2Gaming, not necessarily. Everest could be reporting inaccurate results and by judging by the +12volt reading it looks like it is. I don't even think the computer would turn on with that voltage reading. The only real way of finding out the voltage readings would be with a multimeter. Hang10sk8r if you have one available refer to this guide for directions. Let us know if that helps.

In regards to purchasing a power supply, there are several brands/models that you could get in that price range. Anything from the Rosewill Green Series power supplies (ATNG built) to the Corsair units are good. Seasonic is great as well...they actually make some of the Corsair models (as well as Channel Well Technology). I've had my Corsair 550VX for a while and it's been great so far. It should be able to handle the load from your components.

Hope that helps


----------



## N2Gaming

Interesting that you point out the 7.xx volts on the 12v rail. What exactly does the 12v power?

Here is a Power supply Guid for you.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I would recommend grabbing a DMM(digital multi-meter) and checking to see what the actual voltage is.
On another note I would also reattach the optical drive and go into your bios to check to make sure your boot priorities are set correctly.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Interesting that you point out the 7.xx volts on the 12v rail. What exactly does the 12v power?


N2Gaming, video cards, hard drives, fans, optical drives, the processor ect all use the 12volt rail. For example, the hard drive motors draw from the 12volt rail but I believe the actual signal is done by the 5volt rail. Needless to say all three rails are very important so they all need to be within specification. The 7volt rating from the above screen shot is so low I can't even IMAGINE that being accurate.

Hope that helps

EDIT: Here is some documentation off of JG that may explain more about this: http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3264


----------



## hang10sk8r

well thank you guys for clarfying this, ive chosen to go with eather the corsair 650 or 550


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hang10sk8r*


well thank you guys for clarfying this, ive chosen to go with eather the corsair 650 or 550


Grab the 650 you can never have too much power!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3264


----------



## ultramgnus0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Hang10sk8r, ahhh this is why I always suggest unplugged non-essential devices. I'm glad we found the problem. Have you tried swapping cables for the optical drive to see if it was just the cable that went bad?

N2Gaming, not necessarily. Everest could be reporting inaccurate results and by judging by the +12volt reading it looks like it is. I don't even think the computer would turn on with that voltage reading. The only real way of finding out the voltage readings would be with a multimeter. Hang10sk8r if you have one available refer to this guide for directions. Let us know if that helps.

In regards to purchasing a power supply, there are several brands/models that you could get in that price range. Anything from the Rosewill Green Series power supplies (ATNG built) to the Corsair units are good. Seasonic is great as well...they actually make some of the Corsair models (as well as Channel Well Technology). I've had my Corsair 550VX for a while and it's been great so far. It should be able to handle the load from your components.

Hope that helps









The Motherboard bios has its own voltage monitor, it should be more accurate.


----------



## Raji8

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
NP & thanks. If it's not to much to ask would you please add a system for the M2N-E sli rig in your User Porfile. This way I can finish Putting the links to your system on the Roster.









Thank you,

N2G

Here ya go http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=43695


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ultramgnus0001* 
The Motherboard bios has its own voltage monitor, it should be more accurate.

Ultramgnus0001, it may be close but it's not 100% accurate. A multimeter produces very accurate readings. I've done comparisons with both and a multimeter is always dead on...


----------



## DrSwizz

Here is a validation link for a Sempron 140 running on a M2N-SLI Deluxe board.

Initially I had some problem getting this CPU to work. The system almost booted with this CPU, but instead of completing the POST it signaled with beeps that there was some kind of memory related error. I then switched the CPU to a LE-1620 and set memory settings to low clock frequency, relaxed timings and and a little higher voltage. And when I switched back to the Sempron CPU and the board booted just fine.

The OC is done with a mediocre Scythe Ninja cooler, so this Sempron certainly has good OC potential


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raji8*


Here ya go http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=43695










Thanks....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Ultramgnus0001, it may be close but it's not 100% accurate. A multimeter produces very accurate readings. I've done comparisons with both and a multimeter is always dead on...


^ This = 100% Truth as long as the battery in the DMM is healthy...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


Here is a validation link for a Sempron 140 running on a M2N-SLI Deluxe board.

The OC is done with a mediocre Scythe Ninja cooler, so this Sempron certainly has good OC potential










That's fantastic. Good Yob Main & tanx for posting


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrSwizz* 
Here is a validation link for a Sempron 140 running on a M2N-SLI Deluxe board.

Updated! Thx







:


----------



## Kingfisher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Have you tried a cpu that is supported by ASUS to rule out mobo problems. It may be possible for your BIOS chip to have been damaged or some circuits in the mobo to be faultering and you may need a repair or replacement mobo. Let's hope not. Do you get a CMOS check sum error every time you have to reset the bios to defaults?


Dear Gyro,

Well all seems to have settled down, sorry for the delay been in hospital. no more faulse startups, could it be because I took the 2032 battery out for replacement at the same time I changed the CPU. anyway the 955 has settled at 16x.

If I take this slowly, What would be my next step for overclocking?

Kingfisher.


----------



## thlnk3r

Kingfisher, I'm assuming you have a 955 "Black Edition"? Try increasing the multiplier to 17x. That should give you a 3.4Ghz overclock. After making the changes in your bios make sure to test for stability. You want make sure your current overclock is stable before pushing any further. Once stability testing is complete, now you have yourself a nice baseline to work with. You can also increase the reference clock speed (HT Clock) if you would like (ie. 210Mhz * 16x) or you can do both. A cpu voltage increase will probably be required once you start reaching higher clock speeds so keep that in mind. That is when you need to also start monitoring temperatures as well.

If you decide to also increase your reference clock speed make sure to lower your memory divider. This will prevent the memory from being overclock which could cause problems down the road.

Hope that helps


----------



## N2Gaming

I was waiting for Gyro to explain it since he asked for his help...
















Edit: Glad you were able to get it all worked out KF and your mobo is fine.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I was waiting for Gyro to explain it since he asked for his help...


N2Gaming, sometimes I can't resist helping hehe. All though if Gyro does provide assistance that would be awesome. The more responses the better


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, sometimes I can't resist helping hehe. All though if Gyro does provide assistance that would be awesome. The more responses the better










Yeah generally the more help the better but in this case I was gonna take a back seat to allow other members to partake. After all, I'm not an all knowing guru.







I like to allow others to share their wealth of knowledge.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


After all, I'm not an all knowing guru.


N2Gaming, ditto all though sometimes I wish I was


----------



## N2Gaming

me too.


----------



## Fossil

Mmkay just skimming the topic I can see a good number of you have Phenom II's, so I'm curious to ask... have you guys had any problems overclocking the chip? I got 3.3ghz stable with no voltage adjustment and 3.5ghz with 1.425v voltage. However anyway I slice it I can't seem to get 3.7ghz stable with Prime. It seems to fail a worker# within a minute with no signs of having stability from 1.425 up to 1.485v. Which I would think it would at least show some signs with that kind of voltage.

Any ideas what the problem might be? Could I just need that much more voltage for a minor step up in overclock? Or should I try dropping the HT multi and raising FSB? Is there some other voltage regulator I should be focusing on?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## N2Gaming

I sure wish I had tow x4 940's or better yet a newer x4 965







so that I could play more w/this M2N32 and overclocking my x4 940 BE on this mobo. I am still scared to try to overclock to much on this mobo w/the Ph II. After killing one mobo I'm just not wanting to repeat my RMA efforts. ASUS RMA's seem to take forever but in the end they always take care of me.

To answer your question fossile. I don't really know why but I can speculate as to why you are reaching a wall at 3.5GHz. The word on the street is these X4 940 chips like hight NB link spd's and these mobo's are not capable of the spd's they like. Another thing that may or may not be a factor is CPU heat. What are your load temps when at 3.7GHz? 60C is the limit on these chips. I'm also wodering if the NB voltage is not working correctly on the chips. They do seem to run about 10C hotter in these mobo's then they do in most other mobo's built to support the x4 940.


----------



## bluewind

I wish I had a "mobo" that is identified on my computer


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluewind*


I wish I had a "mobo" that is identified on my computer










 I see your a stalker









hey all bluewind needs help Link to his help thread.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kingfisher*


Dear Gyro,

Well all seems to have settled down, sorry for the delay been in hospital. no more faulse startups, could it be because I took the 2032 battery out for replacement at the same time I changed the CPU. anyway the 955 has settled at 16x.

If I take this slowly, What would be my next step for overclocking?

Kingfisher.


Kingfisher, so you are saying that the cpu is working normally now without the work around by bigjohn,or did you get it working with the work around?
Great news either way








As far as your next step I would suggest you read this guide;http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html.Just replace the orthos test with prime 95 and your good to go.
It is an am2 guide but basics are relevent to our board.

Good luck and stay healthy.

Gyro

ps; you don't have to call me dear























Thinker,N2Gaming, I'm not that smart I just now which thread to point to so they can help them selves help them selves








And feel free to jump in at any time, this is a club so "NO ONE OC'S ALONE"









Gyro


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I sure wish I had tow x4 940's or better yet a newer x4 965







so that I could play more w/this M2N32 and overclocking my x4 940 BE on this mobo. I am still scared to try to overclock to much on this mobo w/the Ph II. After killing one mobo I'm just not wanting to repeat my RMA efforts. ASUS RMA's seem to take forever but in the end they always take care of me.

To answer your question fossile. I don't really know why but I can speculate as to why you are reaching a wall at 3.5GHz. The word on the street is these X4 940 chips like hight NB link spd's and these mobo's are not capable of the spd's they like. Another thing that may or may not be a factor is CPU heat. What are your load temps when at 3.7GHz? 60C is the limit on these chips. I'm also wodering if the NB voltage is not working correctly on the chips. They do seem to run about 10C hotter in these mobo's then they do in most other mobo's built to support the x4 940.

Yeah it is too bad NB link is something we can't control on this mobo. It does sound like that could very well be the problem and it's too bad.

And nah heat isn't the problem. My Dark Knight is in a push/pull with tape mod and at 3.5ghz stable it never pushes past 50c. But I normally just leave my CPU at 3.3ghz so I don't have to raise the voltage. So my temps stay lower with a free overclock.


----------



## N2Gaming

Well I just finished putting the x4 940 back in BNBB along w/another 2 gpu's for 4 folding cards for the foldathon. So far I will be able to fold 2 cpu clients and 4 gpu clients. FTW. I'm just getting all the kinks worked out atm. My foxconn Destroyer mobo is a very good overclocking mobo with my other 2 x2 5400+ BE CPU's but it don't seem to want to overclock this X4 940 much better then the M2N32 motherboards. I am able to get the HT and NB higher on this mobo but getting any thing stable over 3550MHz is like pulling teath.

Any way back to setting up for folding.


----------



## simfreak47

Just an update: I never got around to trying out the Athlon II 240, and I sold my M2N, so we'll have to find someone else to try it out. Sorry guys


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simfreak47*


Just an update: I never got around to trying out the Athlon II 240, and I sold my M2N, so we'll have to find someone else to try it out. Sorry guys










Simfreak47, no worries buddy. Sorry to hear you had to get rid of the M2N board.

EDIT: If it was for a good reason then congrats


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simfreak47*


Just an update: I never got around to trying out the Athlon II 240, and I sold my M2N, so we'll have to find someone else to try it out. Sorry guys










congrats on the sale. You should have installed thebios M2N club spash screen prior to shipping so the new user could find us that much easier.


----------



## Fossil

Hmm, I found an older topic on the ASUS forums when the 940 just came out and this guy had gotten it overclocked to 3.7ghz on this motherboard. Except he had to pump a lot of voltage into the chip. 1.55v to be exact. Which is major overkill imo. I have to go from 1.35v to 1.42v to go from 3.3 - 3.5ghz. To think I need to jump from 1.42v to 1.55v for 200mhz is insane. I don't think I'm even going to bother.


----------



## N2Gaming

1.55v sounds about right depending on how well the chip overclocks. I don't recal my voltage but I think it was some where in that range.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


congrats on the sale. You should have installed thebios M2N club spash screen prior to shipping so the new user could find us that much easier.










LOL Nice! hahah tight idea


----------



## anticrainbo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
You should have installed thebios M2N club spash screen prior to shipping so the new user could find us that much easier.









The new owner has found you! Please add me to the list!

I actually now own two M2N Sli Deluxe boards now. The one from simfreak was a replacement for what I suspected to be a fried board, but now I'm not so sure....

Check this post about the mobo and this one about the power supply.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

And how do I get the M2N splash screen installed? I love small custom mods...


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


congrats on the sale. You should have installed thebios M2N club spash screen prior to shipping so the new user could find us that much easier.










I did a custom BIOS logo, except its all black and has ASUS in the middle, did it before the OCN BIOS image idea popped up. Well, time to update my sig


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


LOL Nice! hahah tight idea


Yeah it's to bad I miss spelled visit on the spash screen. I spelled it Vist inteat of visit. LOL 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *anticrainbo*


The new owner has found you! Please add me to the list!

I actually now own two M2N Sli Deluxe boards now. The one from simfreak was a replacement for what I suspected to be a fried board, but now I'm not so sure....

Check this post about the mobo and this one about the power supply.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

And how do I get the M2N splash screen installed? I love small custom mods...


Man you should have paid a few extra bones and bought my M2N32 SLI Deluxe...







I don't actually know how to do it because I have never done it. I'll look at your other two helps threads here in a little while and also add you to the roster. Welcome to the club.
Quote:



Originally Posted by *simfreak47*


I did a custom BIOS logo, except its all black and has ASUS in the middle, did it before the OCN BIOS image idea popped up. Well, time to update my sig










I'm anxious to see what you'll be running...









Would you like to be added to the retired M2N users list?


----------



## B'Fish

Ey guys,

I got a lil'problem... my pc wont boot ( any cpu load like loading into windows ) makes my pc go off with a clicking sound with it. My PSU was 4 years ( old i know XD ) Aopen 300watt. This is quite low and below recommended for my rig. Do you guys think that this is the problem and that it will be fixed with a new PSU??

ps.

The PSU works with my AMD 3800+ rig.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey B'Fish this does not sound good.

Sounds like a dieing HDD. I read a couple of thread to which the symtoms were similar to yours. If you power supply works fine in the other machine then chances are your HDD is dieing and it may be in your best interest to copy/clone your HDD from outside of a windows environment w/a cloning software tool "if possible" so that you don't loose all your data before it goes Kapoot and completely dies on you.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B'Fish* 
I got a lil'problem... my pc wont boot ( any cpu load like loading into windows ) makes my pc go off with a clicking sound with it. My PSU was 4 years ( old i know XD ) Aopen 300watt. This is quite low and below recommended for my rig. Do you guys think that this is the problem and that it will be fixed with a new PSU??

B'Fish, do you know the ratings on the power supply? I'm assuming they are pretty low for a 300 watt power supply. Do you know the brand of this psu? That unit doesn't seem like it would be enough for a dual-core and a discrete video card









Good luck


----------



## raisethe3

I would agree with the PSU being a culprit. I think a minimum quality 450watt will do.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
B'Fish, do you know the ratings on the power supply? I'm assuming they are pretty low for a 300 watt power supply. Do you know the brand of this psu? That unit doesn't seem like it would be enough for a dual-core and a discrete video card









Good luck


----------



## B'Fish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


B'Fish, do you know the ratings on the power supply? I'm assuming they are pretty low for a 300 watt power supply. Do you know the brand of this psu? That unit doesn't seem like it would be enough for a dual-core and a discrete video card









Good luck


With rating u probably mean voltages/amperes right? 
5volt-20A
12v1-8A
12v2-14A
3.3volt-20A

It came out of my old Aopen case. ( Component Pro stands on the psu )
I will test out my HDD later in a other pc... to see if thats the problem.


----------



## N2Gaming

On second thought, your power supply does look kind of week to be in your system. I overlooked your power supply at first glance. Are you able to isolate where the clicking noise is comming from. Do all of your fans spin at normal speeds? Can you smell any burning from the back of you power supply. You could always try to remove unneeded hardware to determine if your power supply is to week. Unplug your CD/DVD ROM drive and any extra HDD's that are not your boot up drive then unplug as many fans possible w/the exception of your CPU/HSF. See if you still notice the clicking noise after all of the tests mentioned above.


----------



## B'Fish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


On second thought, your power supply does look kind of week to be in your system. I overlooked your power supply at first glance. Are you able to isolate where the clicking noise is comming from. Do all of your fans spin at normal speeds? Can you smell any burning from the back of you power supply. You could always try to remove unneeded hardware to determine if your power supply is to week. Unplug your CD/DVD ROM drive and any extra HDD's that are not your boot up drive then unplug as many fans possible w/the exception of your CPU/HSF. See if you still notice the clicking noise after all of the tests mentioned above.


Nope i didnt smell anything burning or something.
This HDD came out of a other pc which had heat problems due the lack of fans, everytime the pc was overheating and shutted itself down there was the same clicking noise ( its only 1 click, something like a safety switch which cuts down all the power to prevent any damage or something to the hardware ) This was with a other PSU so i think the clicking noise is the HDD that shuts itself down. 
btw the clicking sound is also pretty loud.

Tomorrow i will test the hdd in a other pc.

thx for all these suggestions everyone









fans/fanspeed are normal, temps are good.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B'Fish* 
everytime the pc was overheating and shutted itself down there was the same clicking noise ( its only 1 click, something like a safety switch which cuts down all the power to prevent any damage or something to the hardware ) This was with a other PSU so i think the clicking noise is the HDD that shuts itself down.
btw the clicking sound is also pretty loud.

B'Fish, the clicking noise could just be the drive turning off when the machine shuts off. Older drives were much louder to hear in terms of seeks especially when they powered off. However if you do suspect the drive being the problem then it's advisable to run a sector by sector scan. This will check the integrity of the drive. Download the Seagate SeaTools and run a full surface scan on your Maxtor drive.

Keep us updated

Good luck


----------



## B'Fish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


B'Fish, the clicking noise could just be the drive turning off when the machine shuts off. Older drives were much louder to hear in terms of seeks especially when they powered off. However if you do suspect the drive being the problem then it's advisable to run a sector by sector scan. This will check the integrity of the drive. Download the Seagate SeaTools and run a full surface scan on your Maxtor drive.

Keep us updated

Good luck











So what i need to do is add the maxtor hdd into my working pc and test it with that scan ?

This hdd what is already in the pc is an IDE drive, how do I install the other one then (which is sata. Are there any special things I need to do ?)


----------



## N2Gaming

B'Fish the only thing I could think of is you may need to go into your bios to set up the drive you want to boot from as the first boot device and have the second drive boot second. So if your sata drive is in your other system running jsut fine then take the ide drive and plug it into the other system and set the boot priority to use the ide drive first so that your os on the system that is failing won't detect new hardware and try to load drivers for the new hardware that it has found. If your putting a Sata drive in a system that boots from an ide drive then make sure the sata is enabled in your bios and set it as the second boot drive.

Let us know if you don't understand or need more help.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B'Fish*


So what i need to do is add the maxtor hdd into my working pc and test it with that scan ?

This hdd what is already in the pc is an IDE drive, how do I install the other one then (which is sata. Are there any special things I need to do ?)


B'Fish, it actually doesn't matter which PC you install the drive in. The drive tools are ran after POST (bootable image) so there is no need to perform the diagnostic in Windows. It's actually best if you do not run the diagnostic within Windows.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Oh I don't know what I was thinking, I was thinking he was going to run a HDD scan from w/in windows. My bad.


----------



## N2Gaming

Double post for some good info. Free stuff from New egg. Here is the link the the OCN thread


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Double post for some good info. Free stuff from New egg. Here is the link the the OCN thread


N2Gaming, cool! Signed up


----------



## N2Gaming




----------



## disnemar

There are several people claiming that they have problems with Windows7 on this mobo.

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

I'm not really sure whether to purchase this OS or not.

Any suggestions? Doyou use w7 on asus m2n 32 sli deluxe??


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *disnemar* 
There are several people claiming that they have problems with Windows7 on this mobo.

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

I'm not really sure whether to purchase this OS or not.

Any suggestions? Doyou use w7 on asus m2n 32 sli deluxe??

My first thought to you is if you were considering the OS upgrade via upgrade or clean install then you should have Downloaded the Win 7 RC to try it out before buying it.

I have Win 7 X64 installed on my bench system in my Garage and I am able to use the wifi wireless G to connect to the internet. I don't have any problems w/it. The only thing I noticed was my Ph II X4 940 BE HT link spd was 200 MHz instead of it's suppose to be spd of 1000MHz but I think that may have been related to the bios version because it did the same thing w/windows XP Pro X64









What kind of problems are you hearing about. My sound works fine and all is good for me from what I can tell.

If you are having problems w/your sound then it may just be that you need to set up your front panel sound in the bios to HiDef sound and not AC97. There is known issues w/the AC97 sound in any OS. And for XP you should also install the hotfix UAA XP sound driver from Microsoft.

I hope this helps.


----------



## disnemar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 

What kind of problems are you hearing about. My sound works fine and all is good for me from what I can tell.

Sound and the internet connection....


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disnemar*


Sound and the internet connection....


I only have it set up on a test bench so I have not tested the front pannel sound yet but I'm bettin it works just as good. I can try to hook up my HDD to my other Identical PC that I use my Majic Jack on while using my wifi for the only internet connection and I'll let you know how it goes. It might be a while before I can do it. I'm right in the middle of testing a mobo that I'm selling. I want to make sure all is good w/the mobo before I sell it. Then I can get back to you on the sound and RJ45 nic connections.


----------



## B'Fish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


B'Fish, it actually doesn't matter which PC you install the drive in. The drive tools are ran after POST (bootable image) so there is no need to perform the diagnostic in Windows. It's actually best if you do not run the diagnostic within Windows.

Let us know

Good luck










I cant even go normally into the bios. It just randomly shuts down. So i think i cant even do that test.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B'Fish*


I cant even go normally into the bios. It just randomly shuts down. So i think i cant even do that test.


If you unplug the suspected HDD does the POST problem go away?


----------



## thlnk3r

Great suggestion N2Gaming









Quote:


Originally Posted by *B'Fish* 
I cant even go normally into the bios. It just randomly shuts down. So i think i cant even do that test.

B'Fish, do you have another power supply to test with? Your current 300 watt may not be enough. Just to clarify, are you connected to a surge protector/ups device?

Good luck


----------



## northernhorn

Hey, can I join this club too?

What do you all think of this medium term upgrade, arriving tomorrow?---

Phenom II X4 940 BE
2x2GB Corsair DDR2 800
Sapphire HD 5850
OCZ Stealthstream 700W
Windows 7 64-bit

...can't wait!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *northernhorn*


Hey, can I join this club too?

What so you all think of this medium term upgrade, arriving tomorrow?---

Phenom II X4 940 BE
2x2GB Corsair DDR2 800
Sapphire HD 5850
OCZ Stealthstream 700W

...can't wait!


Northernhorn, wow that is a major overhaul for your M2N32-SLI! Definitely keep us updated and include some benches of the 5850 if you can









Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *northernhorn*


Hey, can I join this club too?

What do you all think of this medium term upgrade, arriving tomorrow?---

Phenom II X4 940 BE
2x2GB Corsair DDR2 800
Sapphire HD 5850
OCZ Stealthstream 700W
Windows 7 64-bit

...can't wait!


Congrats on the upgrades. wow 5850 nice. Oh and the x4 aint to bad either.









I'll add you to the Roster when I get some more time. I'm kind of busy atm doing a fresh install making sure a mobo is all good before I ship it out.


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disnemar*


There are several people claiming that they have problems with Windows7 on this mobo.

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

I'm not really sure whether to purchase this OS or not.

Any suggestions? Doyou use w7 on asus m2n 32 sli deluxe??


I had the M2N-SLI Deluxe and it ran the RTM just fine. I know they're not the same, but pretty close. Get the RC or RTM, try it out and if you have any problems, try Vista drivers









Good luck


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *northernhorn*


Hey, can I join this club too?

What do you all think of this medium term upgrade, arriving tomorrow?---

Phenom II X4 940 BE
2x2GB Corsair DDR2 800
Sapphire HD 5850
OCZ Stealthstream 700W
Windows 7 64-bit

...can't wait!


Wow thats a serious upgrade, i had this board until my house burned down 2 months ago lol. I was thinking of upgrading to a 940 be but the hypertransport was a bottleneck and im not sure how well thats going to overclock even if it runs fairly well. Im interestested to see some results.


----------



## mapesdhs

Does anyone have a good Phenom II successfully running with an M2N32 WS Professional board? If so, how did you do it? Any CPUZ shots, etc.?

I asked ASUS, but they pretty much didn't care with respect to new BIOS updates ("We don't make it anymore.")

Thanks!!

Ian.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*


Does anyone have a good Phenom II successfully running with an M2N32 WS Professional board? If so, how did you do it? Any CPUZ shots, etc.?

I asked ASUS, but they pretty much didn't care with respect to new BIOS updates ("We don't make it anymore.")

Thanks!!

Ian.


I have one of those boards that I never could get to post. Eclipseaudio has one as well and he told me to flex the board a little to get it to post. IDK I have not put that much effort into it really. I like it when a mobo does what it's suppose to do. POST w/little to no effort.







Any way I would try it if I could get the mobo to work. It may have an older bios that don't support my X2 5400+ cpus' what do the rest of you guys think but then again all bios should support a x2 5400+.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I have one of those boards that I never could get to post. Eclipseaudio has one as well and he told me to flex the board a little to get it to post.


Hmm, I've never had any issues withthe board working just as-is using a
6000+. Sorry to hear you had problems. :\\

I'm just trying to find a reliable info source for whether the board can use a
good Ph2, and how. Some report success with older BIOS releases, but others
report failure.

Ian.


----------



## B'Fish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Great suggestion N2Gaming









B'Fish, do you have another power supply to test with? Your current 300 watt may not be enough. Just to clarify, are you connected to a surge protector/ups device?

Good luck


hehe.. the only PSU ive got left is a 300watt with a 20 pin connector :O so I didnt try that one unless its safe to connect it. Also my big fan died : < even if I could get it up and running again it wont be stable cos of heatproblems.

I havent tried to disconnect the HDD though :O i will give it a shot.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*


I'm just trying to find a reliable info source for whether the board can use a
good Ph2, and how. Some report success with older BIOS releases, but others
report failure.


Mapesdhs, users in this thread had zero luck with running a Phenom II processor on the board. I am almost positive no one in this club has any success running a Phenom II on the M2N32 WS board









Quote:



Originally Posted by *B'Fish*


hehe.. the only PSU ive got left is a 300watt with a 20 pin connector :O so I didnt try that one unless its safe to connect it. Also my big fan died : < even if I could get it up and running again it wont be stable cos of heatproblems.

I havent tried to disconnect the HDD though :O i will give it a shot.


B'Fish, that's a shame. It would be nice to see if that was the culprit of your random shutdowns. I'm assuming you checked to make sure temperatures aren't an issue? As stated previously is this computer on a surge protector/ups device?

Good luck


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Mapesdhs, users in this thread had zero luck with running a Phenom II processor on the board. I am almost positive no one in this club has any success running a Phenom II on the M2N32 WS board










I did find some references elsewhere, but only with a Ph2 940, using the
1802 BIOS I think it was, but if I was going to spend money on an upgrade
I'd want to use the best available (Ph2 965 3.4), otherwise it's not worth
bothering with. The 965 is only 21 UKP more than the 940. Here's a quote
from someone on the ASUS forums:

"I upgraded to BIOS 1802 and Im running the AMD Phenom II x4 940 Black Edition.
Runs fine on this update, however would not run on the 1903 BIOS update."

Hitch is, I'm using BIOS 2001 in order to have best support for the SCSI cards I'm using.

Others have reported success with a X2 Phenom II 720, but that's not a chip
I'd want to use.

Thanks for your help!!

Ian.


----------



## raisethe3

thInk3r- Do you think they will continue making BIOS updates so that it would support the Phenom II even if the board is outdated?? I wonder how long manufacturers continue making BIOS updates until deciding to put it to an end?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Mapesdhs, users in this thread had zero luck with running a Phenom II processor on the board. I am almost positive no one in this club has any success running a Phenom II on the M2N32 WS board









Good luck


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
thInk3r- Do you think they will continue making BIOS updates so that it would support the Phenom II even if the board is outdated?? I wonder how long manufacturers continue making BIOS updates until deciding to put it to an end?


There seems to be no consensus on this issue. ASUS appear happy to ditch
support for an expensive board that is not really that old, whereas Asrock
makes a decent effort to sustain support even for really cheap, old entry-level
boards. Like I say, it's bizarre that the older $50 Asrock board can use the
Ph2 965, but the expensive ASUS 'professional' board can't. I'd been looking
forward to using AMD quad-cores, but now I find myself leaning towards
an i7 860 and probably not using an ASUS product, even though they do
have boards with PCIX which I'd like to have if possible. Ah well.

Ian.


----------



## N2Gaming

What kind of cards are you using that utilize PCIX???


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


thInk3r- Do you think they will continue making BIOS updates so that it would support the Phenom II even if the board is outdated?? I wonder how long manufacturers continue making BIOS updates until deciding to put it to an end?


Raisethe3, good question. Perhaps N2Gaming or Eclipse can give you a better answer on that but so far running a Phenom II on these boards has been surprisingly good. It seems though that there is still no "official" support. All though a lot of the latest bios updates seem to allow compatibility. As usual though I'm sure the manufacturer will just give up eventually on bios updates.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


What kind of cards are you using that utilize PCIX???


N2Gaming, I'm guessing a SCSI card? Just FYI you can run a PCI-X card in a PCI slot









Good luck


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


What kind of cards are you using that utilize PCIX???


- LSI 22320R PCIX U320 dual-channel RAID. My PC's main external storage
for speed is 12 x 146GB 15000rpm Maxtor Atlas 15K II. Several other units
act as RAID0 storage for my SGI quad-1GHz (16MB L2) Tezro (36 x 146GB
15K), DM2/DM5/VBOB setup: http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/testingdisks4.jpg

- QLA2342 PCIX 2gbit dual-port Fibre Channel, with an external SUN unit
containing 22 x 73GB 10K SUN FC drives (you do NOT want to know how heavy
this thing is!







I swear passing aircraft have to make course corrections...)
I have two other units: 15 x 36GB 10K and 15 x 73GB 10K original Stone drives
for my Discreet Effect O2.

- LSI SAS3800X PCIX dual-port SAS/SATA controller, for some HD bluray
research I'm doing for a Spanish movie company (50TB HD streaming server).

- LSI SAS3442X-R PCIX 4-port SASA/SATA card which I use for my disk
benchmarking tests: http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/diskdata.html

And a few others.

thlnk3r writes:
> ... Just FYI you can run a PCI-X card in a PCI slot

True, though of course it kills the max performance. Note that I use a
PCI Express LSI 20320IE for the system disk (300GB 15K Fujitsu MBA3300NC).

Just using four of the Maxtors with software RAID0 on the LSI PCIX card, I get
359MB/sec read, 205MB/sec write (buffered R/W = 250/122, random R/W =
135/150), though this was with my previous 21320R and I didn't have the
disks setup right back then (CTQ was off, etc.) Not retested yet with the
22320R, or with more than 4 disks.

For my pending i7 build, I have an LSI 320-2E PCI Express RAID card (a Dell
PERC 4e/DC), which atm gives 359/280 sequential R/W, 558/409 buffered R/W,
127/149 random R/W, all using just 4 SCSI disks.

I've not tried any of these tests with the FC units yet, or with more than
one PCIX card, though I doubt it'd scale that much given the nature of
the PCIe/PCIX bridge chip on the mbd. Was easier to get 700MB/sec on
the Tezro using three old QLA12160s, though I'm aiming to get 2GB+/sec
with my Onyx3800 (not setup yet).

I do a fair bit of work with uncompressed HD, helping movie companies,
etc., testing things, especially with respect to cross-platform processing of
SGI-format MJPEG/QuickTime. My other O2 has 10 x 300GB 10K SCSI to hold
the MJPEG data.

For my own stuff, I have about 500 documentaries on VHS to digitise.








Thus the planned i7 build, which is good for converting video.

Ian.

PS. The Maxtors were cheap.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mapesdhs* 
- LSI 22320R PCIX U320 dual-channel RAID. My PC's main external storage
for speed is 12 x 146GB 15000rpm Maxtor Atlas 15K II. Several other units
act as RAID0 storage for my SGI quad-1GHz (16MB L2) Tezro (36 x 146GB
15K), DM2/DM5/VBOB setup: http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/testingdisks4.jpg

- QLA2342 PCIX 2gbit dual-port Fibre Channel, with an external SUN unit
containing 22 x 73GB 10K SUN FC drives (you do NOT want to know how heavy
this thing is!







I swear passing aircraft have to make course corrections...)
I have two other units: 15 x 36GB 10K and 15 x 73GB 10K original Stone drives
for my Discreet Effect O2.

- LSI SAS3800X PCIX dual-port SAS/SATA controller, for some HD bluray
research I'm doing for a Spanish movie company (50TB HD streaming server).

- LSI SAS3442X-R PCIX 4-port SASA/SATA card which I use for my disk
benchmarking tests: http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/diskdata.html

And a few others.

thlnk3r writes:
> ... Just FYI you can run a PCI-X card in a PCI slot

True, though of course it kills the max performance. Note that I use a
PCI Express LSI 20320IE for the system disk (300GB 15K Fujitsu MBA3300NC).

Just using four of the Maxtors with software RAID0 on the LSI PCIX card, I get
359MB/sec read, 205MB/sec write (buffered R/W = 250/122, random R/W =
135/150), though this was with my previous 21320R and I didn't have the
disks setup right back then (CTQ was off, etc.) Not retested yet with the
22320R, or with more than 4 disks.

For my pending i7 build, I have an LSI 320-2E PCI Express RAID card (a Dell
PERC 4e/DC), which atm gives 359/280 sequential R/W, 558/409 buffered R/W,
127/149 random R/W, all using just 4 SCSI disks.

I've not tried any of these tests with the FC units yet, or with more than
one PCIX card, though I doubt it'd scale that much given the nature of
the PCIe/PCIX bridge chip on the mbd. Was easier to get 700MB/sec on
the Tezro using three old QLA12160s, though I'm aiming to get 2GB+/sec
with my Onyx3800 (not setup yet).

I do a fair bit of work with uncompressed HD, helping movie companies,
etc., testing things, especially with respect to cross-platform processing of
SGI-format MJPEG/QuickTime. My other O2 has 10 x 300GB 10K SCSI to hold
the MJPEG data.

For my own stuff, I have about 500 documentaries on VHS to digitise.








Thus the planned i7 build, which is good for converting video.

Ian.

PS. The Maxtors were cheap.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
















N2Gaming, that's what I'm talking about!

Mapesdhs, those sequential read/write numbers from the Perc 4e are nice. I'm guessing you pulled that card from a PE28x0 series server? What kind of hvac system do you have to cool all of that hardware? I don't even want to know what your electricity bill is like


----------



## mapesdhs

thlnk3r writes:
> Mapesdhs, those sequential read/write numbers from the Perc 4e are nice.

It has a large cache RAM, so it performs well. Nowhere near what an Areca
card can do (I know someone who gets 1150MB/sec using a 24-port Areca),
but pretty good for a simple single-CPU desktop. I need it because some of
the data conversion paths I use work better by first convering to uncompressed
video and then from there to DivX/MPEG2/MPEG4/etc.

> ... I'm guessing you pulled that card from a PE28x0 series server? ...

No, I just won it off eBay as a separate item.

> ... What kind of hvac system do you have to cool all of that hardware? ...

Nothing, since most of the time it's all turned off except my main SGI Fuel desktop.









> ... I don't even want to know what your electricity bill is like









Can be nasty if I'm not careful. All too easy to turn on a big machine
in the garage to test something and then forget about it (this Onyx RE2
rack pulls about 10A @ 240V under load with 24 CPUs):

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/sgidepot/pics/onyx00.jpg

In the house, if several RAID units are on, it can get pretty warm, though
that's not such a bad thing during the winter months.









The newer Onyx3800 isn't wired up yet, reckon I'll be lucky to be able
to run with any more than 16 CPUs with the graphics brick included:

http://forums.nekochan.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=16720350

but the deskside Onyx2 does work fine and isn't too bad for power draw:

http://forums.nekochan.net/viewtopic...=14&t=16721251

Ian.


----------



## ben1981

Hi guys,

I am not sure if this is correct thread for this but I would like to announce that I just successfully ran Athlon II X4 630 on M2N-SLI Deluxe.

Cpuz info here http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=784994

So far I overclocked FSB only by 20 MHz to 220. When I tried 230 it was unstable.

Anyway, it is fine feeling to run brand new AM3 cpu on such an old mobo.

My mobo fw is the latest one - 1701


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben1981*


So far I overclocked FSB only by 20 MHz to 220. When I tried 230 it was unstable.


Have you gone through the process of evaluating the other max possible link
speeds? (RAM/HT/etc.) Perhaps some adjustments elsewhere, or higher
voltage (if safe), would give you some more headroom. What are the temps? What cooler are you using btw?

Ian.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben1981*


Hi guys,

I am not sure if this is correct thread for this but I would like to announce that I just successfully ran Athlon II X4 630 on M2N-SLI Deluxe.

Cpuz info here http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=784994

So far I overclocked FSB only by 20 MHz to 220. When I tried 230 it was unstable.

Anyway, it is fine feeling to run brand new AM3 cpu on such an old mobo.

My mobo fw is the latest one - 1701


Good Job ben1981, I'm thinking you like Van Halen by the looks of your avatar.









Oh and do you mean your using bios revision 1701? When you say " My mobo fw is the latest one - 1701 "

Yes you may be able to push the fsb higher if you change your ram spd's or divider. Either way it's very nice of you to post this information here and yes this is the right place to post this great recent news of yours.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## ben1981

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mapesdhs* 
Have you gone through the process of evaluating the other max possible link
speeds? (RAM/HT/etc.) Perhaps some adjustments elsewhere, or higher
voltage (if safe), would give you some more headroom. What are the temps? What cooler are you using btw?

Ian.

I will take it from the end:
- my cooler is Scythe NINJA PLUS Rev.B with 12 cm vent running on 800 rpm
- temperatures are around 50 degres Celsius in Idle (boinc running on background) and 65-70 degrees when running orthos + prime95 torture test.
Note: this 65-70 degrees Celsius are measured by PC probe II (by Asus); Core temp shows only 57 degrees. Do you know any reliable tool showing temperatures for single cores or at least showing reliable temperatures?
*EDIT*: After 30 minutes of stability test in Everest, the highest CPU temperature is 64 degrees Celsius (measured with Everest).

- I did not tweak RAM/HT/etc. I only tried to increase FSB speed direcly in winXP through PC AiBooster (by Asus). When I put 230 there it was running but sound from winamp was crippled and prime95 reported error.


----------



## ben1981

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Oh and do you mean your using bios revision 1701? When you say " My mobo fw is the latest one - 1701 "
N2G

Yes, exactly, I am using bios revision 1701.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey ben1981 click on this link and it will allow you to edit your system information so it can be displayed in your sig for every one to see.


----------



## thlnk3r

Mapesdhs, thanks for sharing the details on your SIG setup. Very cool stuff









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben1981*


I am not sure if this is correct thread for this but I would like to announce that I just successfully ran Athlon II X4 630 on M2N-SLI Deluxe.


Ben1981, that's great news actually. I think another user in the club was wondering if a 620 was compatible.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben1981*


Note: this 65-70 degrees Celsius are measured by PC probe II (by Asus); Core temp shows only 57 degrees. Do you know any reliable tool showing temperatures for single cores or at least showing reliable temperatures?


Have a look at Everest. This application should report the individual core temperatures.

Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben1981*


Hi guys,

I am not sure if this is correct thread for this but I would like to announce that I just successfully ran Athlon II X4 630 on M2N-SLI Deluxe.

Cpuz info here http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=784994

So far I overclocked FSB only by 20 MHz to 220. When I tried 230 it was unstable.

Anyway, it is fine feeling to run brand new AM3 cpu on such an old mobo.

My mobo fw is the latest one - 1701


List updated







: 
sorry guys I have been unable to keep up to date in here as well as other places due to "issues" on my end. Keep up the good work!

compatiablity list


----------



## ben1981

Hi guys,

I found an "issue" with athlon II X4 630 running on M2N-SLI Deluxe. 
The thing is that PC doesn't want to boot unless I press and hold "J" key during boot.
If I do not hold this key then only power and hdd leds shine and nothing happnens, no signal to monitor, nothing. 
When I pres and hold "J" key the system boots up normally (btw, mobo reports uknown AMD processor). Then (in windows) everything works flawlessly.

Does anyone know how to get rid of this annoying "issue"?


----------



## kolos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben1981* 
Hi guys,

I found an "issue" with athlon II X4 630 running on M2N-SLI Deluxe.
The thing is that PC doesn't want to boot unless I press and hold "J" key during boot.
If I do not hold this key then only power and hdd leds shine and nothing happnens, no signal to monitor, nothing.
When I pres and hold "J" key the system boots up normally (btw, mobo reports uknown AMD processor). Then (in windows) everything works flawlessly.

Does anyone know how to get rid of this annoying "issue"?

Try to set your memory to 667 MHz if you have it now on 800 MHz. I'm using 2x2GB 800 MHz memory and I discovered on Asus forum that decreasing to 667 MHz can resolve cold boot issue with bios unsupported CPUs.


----------



## ben1981

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kolos* 
Try to set your memory to 667 MHz if you have it now on 800 MHz. I'm using 2x2GB 800 MHz memory and I discovered on Asus forum that decreasing to 667 MHz can resolve cold boot issue with bios unsupported CPUs.

Thanks for the tip. I will try it as soon as I get home tomorrow.


----------



## thlnk3r

Ben1981, when did these issues start happening to were you weren't able to POST properly? From your first post you made it sound like everything was fine


----------



## ben1981

thlnk3r, this was happening since the beginning.
The first time i ran pc with new cpu it did not start so I tried to boot with holding "J" key and it booted fine. Then I tried overclocking directly from windows.
Booting with holding "J" key is the only drawback of using this cpu on M2N-SLI Deluxe mobo. But is is small thing. Maybe it could be solved by lowering RAM frequency as suggested two posts above but I will probably stay with booting with J key instead of lowering RAM frequency. It is a small price for having the new cpu on old mobo


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben1981* 
thlnk3r, this was happening since the beginning.
The first time i ran pc with new cpu it did not start so I tried to boot with holding "J" key and it booted fine. Then I tried overclocking directly from windows.
Booting with holding "J" key is the only drawback of using this cpu on M2N-SLI Deluxe mobo. But is is small thing. Maybe it could be solved by lowering RAM frequency as suggested two posts above but I will probably stay with booting with J key instead of lowering RAM frequency. It is a small price for having the new cpu on old mobo









Would you do use a favor and try the lower ram speeds just to see if that works please. That way we know what is going on with some of these chips and we can point people in the right direction later on down the line.
Thanks!


----------



## ben1981

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Would you do use a favor and try the lower ram speeds just to see if that works please. That way we know what is going on with some of these chips and we can point people in the right direction later on down the line.
Thanks!









I will try it but by earliest on Friday night/Saturday morning. I am working abroad during the week and flying home only for weekends. At the moment I am already abroad. Hopefully I will remember to test this on Friday/Saturday.

By the way it seems that holding "J" during the boot resets cpu frequency to default one (14*200 in case of Athlon II X4 630). But I will have to double-check this also on Friday/Saturday.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben1981* 
By the way it seems that holding "J" during the boot resets cpu frequency to default one (14*200 in case of Athlon II X4 630). But I will have to double-check this also on Friday/Saturday.

Ben1981, does the machine POST properly with no OC? The above post makes it sound like a specific overclock may be unstable which may explain the issues with the bootup.

Good luck


----------



## ben1981

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Ben1981, does the machine POST properly with no OC? The above post makes it sound like a specific overclock may be unstable which may explain the issues with the bootup.

Good luck

I would say that it doesn't POST properly even with no OC but again I cannot 100% confirm this until Friday night/Saturday morning.
Unfortunatelly I did not have time to play with new cpu a bit more yet. I have started the computer with new cpu maybe 3 times, not more.
As far as I can remember it doesn't matter if the cpu is overclocked or not. Without pressing "J" during the boot the POST screen doesn't even appear. There is no audio signal for error coming out from PC but no signal goes to monitor so the system is unusable.

If you can come out with some extra tests I should do when I am back home just let me know and I will test as much as possible.


----------



## simfreak47

Hey N2G, don't forget to remove me from the roster and place me in the Retired users


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben1981* 
I will try it but by earliest on Friday night/Saturday morning. I am working abroad during the week and flying home only for weekends. At the moment I am already abroad. Hopefully I will remember to test this on Friday/Saturday.

By the way it seems that holding "J" during the boot resets cpu frequency to default one (14*200 in case of Athlon II X4 630). But I will have to double-check this also on Friday/Saturday.

don't feel rushed. I was just wondering.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simfreak47* 
Hey N2G, don't forget to remove me from the roster and place me in the Retired users









OK I asked your before when you poped in here to tell us you sold you mobo and don't remeber if I got a response from you. Is there any one else that I need to add to the roster that I have not added lately.

Thanks,

N2G


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben1981*


As far as I can remember it doesn't matter if the cpu is overclocked or not. Without pressing "J" during the boot the POST screen doesn't even appear. There is no audio signal for error coming out from PC but no signal goes to monitor so the system is unusable.


Ben1981, wow that is just really strange. I guess we'll wait until you have time to tinker with it more. I'm assuming you get a successful POST with a AM2 processor?


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


OK I asked your before when you poped in here to tell us you sold you mobo and don't remeber if I got a response from you. Is there any one else that I need to add to the roster that I have not added lately.

Thanks,

N2G



Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I'm anxious to see what you'll be running...








Would you like to be added to the retired M2N users list?


Sorry, I missed your post









I'm running a DFI nForce 590SLI M2R/G right now.

Oh, and the MyLogo thing is pretty easy. I can write a quick guide


----------



## N2Gaming

Sounds good sim freak.







You have been moved to the retired M2N users.


----------



## simfreak47

Well, here goes







If there are any mistakes please let me know!

1.Download and install Asus Update

2.Create BIOS image you want. It should be 640 x 480 @ 16 colors

3.Run Asus Update, and select â€œsave current BIOSâ€

4.Save BIOS in a location you can find it easily

5.Close Asus Update

6.Open up Asus MyLogo

My memory is kind of fuzzy here so this might not be exact
7.Click Open BIOS

8.Find the BIOS you saved with Asus Update

9.Insert the image

10.Save BIOS and exit MyLogo

11.Open up Asus Update, and select the BIOS with the custom logo

This was written out of memory, so it might not be exact, but it should be close. If you have any problems let me know.
Good luck!


----------



## N2Gaming

could your mobo fail to post if you get it wrong? Or would the image just not show up on the splash screen. ??? I have the user manual that talks about it and I almost tried it one time but chickened out.


----------



## simfreak47

I don't think it will let you do the image if its not 640 x 480 @ 16 colors. I didn't take any chances though, and I know thats a standard.

There could be a chance of bricking it though, if a flash goes wrong, or something. I did it three times (wasn't satisfied with the first 2 images) and didn't have a problem with it. The mobo I sold to anticrainbo has a MyLogo image installed.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simfreak47* 
I don't think it will let you do the image if its not 640 x 480 @ 16 colors. I didn't take any chances though, and I know thats a standard.

There could be a chance of bricking it though, if a flash goes wrong, or something. I did it three times (wasn't satisfied with the first 2 images) and didn't have a problem with it. The mobo I sold to anticrainbo has a MyLogo image installed.

Do you think it will accept gif animated images?


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Do you think it will accept gif animated images?

I'm not sure. You can try though, the MyLogo program would probably tell you when you try to insert the image.


----------



## drutort

hi im new on these forums... been doing comp stuff for long time, but havent bothered with some o/c and new components for a long time... i had purchased in 07/2006 a killer system of course with this awesome asus m2n-sli deluxe mobo







paired with:

ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe AM2 N
Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Windsor 2.2GHz Socket AM2 89W (o/c to 2.5Ghz)
CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Model TWIN2X2048-6400 (o/c 229)

new cpu amd Phenom II x3 720 BE Heka (rev rb-c2) ($90 new oem)

so long story short, my bro wanted a new video card... but had also a newer but same speed x2 amd chip, so he got video card... wasnt too happy with it... and then what was only a video card turned into a pretty much new comp, psu mobo cpu and even newer more powerful gpu...

this is were the 720 BE came in







i did research about this mobo and saw this thread i had it a long time, i wanted my 2.2ghz X2 (2.5ghz o/c for like ever) upgraded but didnt feel like purchasing new stuff

i managed do my hw and purchased 2x 720 for me and my bro great price 90 bucks new oem while retail are 120

so im quite thrilled at my 3 year old + mobo running the current cpu









so far my 720 o/c stable at 3533Mhz, it did post and some what stable at even 3.7ghz but the third core kept on erroring in prime (the multi threaded one) funny how the older prime95 would not error cause it didnt load all the 3 cores at 100% like the new one does (new to me at least lol)

im still going to be playing with the mem/fsb i had my previous system at 229 at 2.5Ghz right now im running it at 228 at 3.5ghz









btw lapped both cpu's after verifying they were in working order







max temp in this hot az which is very hot in this room even atm max temps 63C idle i see 42C but they get much cooler when the air is on

to show how out of it i was i still had the 900 bios or so flashed it to the new one before the 720 cpu install 1701

my next goal is to play around with the voltages, as i had tested up to the max and for some reason as a lot of mobo's its showing in cpu-z quite undervolted, i believe im running it at 1.53v or something like that but only showing 1.4v to 1.45v on avg

also need to study some of the mem and fsb/nb settings and see how high i can push it in that area

all in all a $90 upgraded gained me nearly 2.5x theoretical performance over my old cpu







not bad huh

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=790226


----------



## N2Gaming

That's a great story right down to your validation link.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drutort*


all in all a $90 upgraded gained me nearly 2.5x theoretical performance over my old cpu







not bad huh

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=790226



Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


That's a great story right down to your validation link.










N2Gaming, yeah that was a good story. Man I love low cost upgrades that ACTUALLY show improvement


----------



## ben1981

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Ben1981, wow that is just really strange. I guess we'll wait until you have time to tinker with it more. I'm assuming you get a successful POST with a AM2 processor?

Yes, with my old processor (Athlon 64 X2 5200+) the POST was always successful.

BTW, *2 questions* for users running any AM3 processor on M2N-SLI(Deluxe):
*Q1*: Do you get successful POST and I am the only one having this boot "issue"? Or does anyone else suffers from the same issue?

*Q2*: Is your cpu also reported as unknown AMD processor by motherboard?

*UPDATE of "J" key boot issue*: I was just told by my girlfriend using our home PC that this morning the PC booted even without holding "J" key during the boot. But there was probably some POST warning/error as she had to press F1 to continue to windows startup.
Then when she wanted to start PC when she returned from work it did not boot again (no signal to monitor, etc.). Now I am totally confused by this news, sometimes boot is almost fine (apart from POST warning/error) and sometimes it simply doesn't boot al all







.


----------



## thlnk3r

Ben1981, have you by any chance measured the voltage on the CMOS battery to make sure it's within specification?


----------



## N2Gaming

Have you tried to set your ram to the next divider down to say 667 or 677 what ever it is and overclock your ram from there. I think I recal a user mentioning that it would correct the boot issue. I don't recal what mobo it was on though.


----------



## ben1981

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Have you tried to set your ram to the next divider down to say 667 or 677 what ever it is and overclock your ram from there. I think I recal a user mentioning that it would correct the boot issue. I don't recal what mobo it was on though.

Not yet, I will try this when I get home (hopefully Saturday morning).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Ben1981, have you by any chance measured the voltage on the CMOS battery to make sure it's within specification?

No, I haven't but if RAM frequency change will not help I can measure voltage on the battery.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben1981*


Yes, with my old processor (Athlon 64 X2 5200+) the POST was always successful.

BTW, *2 questions* for users running any AM3 processor on M2N-SLI(Deluxe): 
*Q1*: Do you get successful POST and I am the only one having this boot "issue"? Or does anyone else suffers from the same issue?

*Q2*: Is your cpu also reported as unknown AMD processor by motherboard?


1. I have a Sempron 140 running at 3.9Ghz on a M2N-SLI Deluxe, it boots flawlessly every time.

2. Yes

Don't rely too much on automatic configuration of the BIOS settings: instead adjust the most important settings yourself.


----------



## kolos

Some more info about my experience.

Before X4 940 I had X2 3600+ and same memory - Team Group Xtreem Dark DDR2-800. System run without any issue and I could overclocked it easily from 1,9 GHz to 2,7 GHz. With X4 940 I have cold boot issue, which I can resolve only if I set my memory to 667 MHz in bios.

I also OCed system at stock voltages to 3225 MHz (FSB 215 MHz, memory 717 MHz) and it posted without problems.


----------



## ben1981

After reading following two great threads I am pretty confident that my bios setting isn't very good (almost everything on default) and it will be probably my brand new but poor quality memory making the troubles.
http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...explained.html
http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ml#post3559196

I will play with the bios a bit during the weekend and then post status update. 
Until then I will stop flaming this thread.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drutort*


all in all a $90 upgraded gained me nearly 2.5x theoretical performance over my old cpu







not bad huh

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=790226


Very good! I went to add you to the compatibility list and noticed that cpu-z rejected you entry???? I was wondering if you could provide a link to an accepted cpu-z validation please. TY!


----------



## N2Gaming

That's strange Eclipse. His CPUZ validation works just fine for me. Maybe you need a cpuz update or your browser experienced a hickup of some sort. IDK what it could be but I was able to look at it see.


----------



## ben1981

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kolos*


Some more info about my experience.

Before X4 940 I had X2 3600+ and same memory - Team Group Xtreem Dark DDR2-800. System run without any issue and I could overclocked it easily from 1,9 GHz to 2,7 GHz. With X4 940 I have cold boot issue, which I can resolve only if I set my memory to 667 MHz in bios.

I also OCed system at stock voltages to 3225 MHz (FSB 215 MHz, memory 717 MHz) and it posted without problems.


I finally lowered RAM speed to DDR2 667 (remotely using phone and my girlfriend sitting home at the computer) and it helped to solve boot issue. Now the PC boots flawlessly, hooray







. Thanks for the tip.

By the way, I've seen some discussions about locked L3 cache on some Athlons II X4. If there would be locked L3 cache on my cpu, is there a way how to unlock it on M2N-SLI Deluxe?
UPDATE: OK, I found the answer ...

Quote:



you can only try if you have the right motherboard, your board has an nvidia chipset so dont even try it. You will need a board with an SB710 or SB750 in order to unlock.


----------



## kolos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben1981*


I finally lowered RAM speed to DDR2 667 (remotely using phone and my girlfriend sitting home at the computer) and it helped to solve boot issue. Now the PC boots flawlessly, hooray







. Thanks for the tip.


Great news! Now we know the solution for this really annoying issue.


----------



## Gom Jabbar

I had the same problem and solved it by bumping my memory voltage up a notch and kept the speed the same.


----------



## kolos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gom Jabbar*


I had the same problem and solved it by bumping my memory voltage up a notch and kept the speed the same.


In my case, that didn't helped. I went up to 2.2V.


----------



## Gom Jabbar

Forgot to mention that I have my memory unganged and set to T2.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben1981*


By the way, I've seen some discussions about locked L3 cache on some Athlons II X4. If there would be locked L3 cache on my cpu, is there a way how to unlock it on M2N-SLI Deluxe?
UPDATE: OK, I found the answer ...


Ben1981, that's correct you need a board that had the "ACC" feature (ie. SB750 or an equivalent Nvidia board with "NCC"). You also were only able to do this with the "Deneb" Athlon II's. The first Athlon II's had this core which had the disabled L3 cache but now all the new Athlon II's are the Propus core which do not have L3 cache at all.

Hope that helps


----------



## kolos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gom Jabbar*


Forgot to mention that I have my memory unganged and set to T2.


I have same settings.


----------



## drutort

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben1981*


Yes, with my old processor (Athlon 64 X2 5200+) the POST was always successful.

BTW, *2 questions* for users running any AM3 processor on M2N-SLI(Deluxe): 
*Q1*: Do you get successful POST and I am the only one having this boot "issue"? Or does anyone else suffers from the same issue?

*Q2*: Is your cpu also reported as unknown AMD processor by motherboard?

*UPDATE of "J" key boot issue*: I was just told by my girlfriend using our home PC that this morning the PC booted even without holding "J" key during the boot. But there was probably some POST warning/error as she had to press F1 to continue to windows startup. 
Then when she wanted to start PC when she returned from work it did not boot again (no signal to monitor, etc.). Now I am totally confused by this news, sometimes boot is almost fine (apart from POST warning/error) and sometimes it simply doesn't boot al all







.


yes i have same issue with boot, at first i didnt get it, then i remembered, the interesting thing is pressing F1 does go but, it does not put the right o/c settings that i have like instead of 3.5ghz it will be just 3ghz... i have to go into the bios and exit and then it goes fine

i dont know, about the ram, i like mine at the speed its at now







underclocking it just so my boot works from cold







i dont know if thats worth it...

i put comp in sleep mode most of the time, and reboot once in a while


----------



## drutort

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gom Jabbar*


I had the same problem and solved it by bumping my memory voltage up a notch and kept the speed the same.


what is a notch? i know my ram is stock 1.8 but i have been running it forever at 2.0 even now it is more stable that way... i cant imagine going higher then 2v if i dont have too...


----------



## Gom Jabbar

I increased my voltage from 1.9 to 1.95. From what I have read it is safe to go .1 higher than the rated voltage.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
That's strange Eclipse. His CPUZ validation works just fine for me. Maybe you need a cpuz update or your browser experienced a hickup of some sort. IDK what it could be but I was able to look at it see.










This is what I was talking about.


----------



## N2Gaming

Sorry Eclipse. I did not see rejected by cpuz.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Sorry Eclipse. I did not see rejected by cpuz.









NP just did not want to start putting those up there.







I think all of the others are good







It was prob just a fluke.


----------



## drutort

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
This is what I was talking about.

lol i didnt notice that until you showed me that now too

why is it? i ran it again over and over shows same thing...

is it cause it says unkown cpu or something?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drutort* 
lol i didnt notice that until you showed me that now too

why is it? i ran it again over and over shows same thing...

is it cause it says unkown cpu or something?

That could be. Altho the others I would expect to be saying unknown are all good.

Try DL'ing cpu-z again and and making sure you dont have anything running in the background. If that does not work try saving the file and submitting it on the site.


----------



## drutort

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


That could be. Altho the others I would expect to be saying unknown are all good.

Try DL'ing cpu-z again and and making sure you dont have anything running in the background. If that does not work try saving the file and submitting it on the site.


i did all of those things nothing helped... oh well i knew that my super old winXP install had to be formatted some day... lol

ya nothing like a new fresh install









and oh here it is... now it works LOL

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=796337


----------



## N2Gaming

good job drutort.

CLICK ON ME and fill in your system info.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## W.O.T.

Hey guys and girls, I am having the hardest time getting my set up to work. I only decided to a head out and pick up a 955 because of reading posts like these on this board.

I have had a M2N32-SLI deluxe since AM2 first came out. I since have two now. I have had two other CPUs in the board and all worked out great. I currently have one running a 5000+ BE at 3.2 and have never had an issue. Until trying to drop in the 955.

On the spare board I have the 2209 BIOS and can only get it to the post screen where I get a CHECKSUM error and can go no further. The BIOS sees the chip for what it is at the stock speed but no buttons on the keyboard work. I have tried other keyboards with no success either. I have cleared the CMOS numerous times with no success. What could be the issue? I can't seem to get into the BIOS after the chip is in place no matter what I do. I even tried the number key arrows and nothing happens.

As soon as I drop in the old 4600+ the bios loads and I can use the keyboard. Any ideas? I can't see me being the only one having this issue. Not after reading that the CPU can be used all over the net.


----------



## N2Gaming

Is you CMOS batter good?

Did you flash the bios using the 4200+ cpu?

Did you reset your CMOS settings to optimum defaults before you flashed your bios?

Are you using a PS2 or USB keyboard? I don't know if it makes a difference but since you claim to have a problem w/the keyboard not allowing you to go into the bios I figured I would ask just to make sure it's not a keyboard issue w/the bios ver: 2209.

Do you have another keyboard you can test on this system to make sure your keyboard is not an issue? I know it's a long shot but sometimes the dumbest things turn out to be the biggest head aches to figure out.

What does bios 2209 default the ram voltages to?

Does your ram run fine and pass memtest86+ w/the bios defult values set to Optimum defaults.

I wonder if sometimes the auto voltages don't always work the way they should for AM3 CPU's and if that could be the cause or your problem.

What kind of ram are you using? What is the size of your ram and default spd's?

*CLICK ON ME* and add your system information so we can help you a little bit more.

Thanks for posting in club M2N,

N2G


----------



## W.O.T.

This is a "new" board with a good battery. I may get another just to be sure but it checks out.

I did flash the bios with the 4600 in place and checked everything before dropping in the 955. I tried my other keyboard with no success both are USB and they both work with the 4600 and the 5000+ BE.

I didn't set the CMOS to optimum before flashing, didn't see that part. I can't see what the voltages are after I drop in the 955. All I get is a checksum and loading defaults in the post. That is where it would be nice to get into the bios after to see what is going on.

As for the ram it is the same ram I have been running OC'ed with the 5000+ for over a year now. It checks out fine in fact I still have some headroom with stability on the OC. But I wanted to keep the temps down a bit and not push it too hard. As for default ram voltages on the other system it was 1.8V. I had that bumped up to 2.1 with the OCZ ram OC'ed. It ran fine with the default speeds at that voltage.


----------



## N2Gaming

Ok what I meant to say or ask was if your ram runs when the CMOS settings are all set to auto from running Optimum defaults. What I'm getting at is if your ram don't like the default voltages then I could pose a problem running w/the AM3 CPU.

Have you tried using just one stick of ram or possibly using different ram all together?

Also now I'm curiouse to see if you have a PS2 keyboard if that solves the problem w/you not being able to get into the bios.

You may have also corrupted your bios flash by not selecting optimum defaults before you flashed it to 2209.

Does any one else have any idea's or suggestions?


----------



## W.O.T.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Ok what I meant to say or ask was if your ram runs when the CMOS settings are all set to auto from running Optimum defaults. What I'm getting at is if your ram don't like the default voltages then I could pose a problem running w/the AM3 CPU.

Have you tried using just one stick of ram or possibly using different ram all together?

Also now I'm curiouse to see if you have a PS2 keyboard if that solves the problem w/you not being able to get into the bios.

You may have also corrupted your bios flash by not selecting optimum defaults before you flashed it to 2209.

Does any one else have any idea's or suggestions?


Ok that I am not sure of I will have to check on it. I will try the other RAM I have sitting around and see if it works ok. The ram works just fine at default with the other CPUz so I assume it will work. At this point I really can't find out. I don't have a PS2 keyboard but I might be able to round one up. SO I will check on that one too.

I will try dropping the 4600+ back in and set it to optimum defaults then reflash it again with 2209. Drop in the 955 and see it that makes a difference.

I will post later to let you know what I come up with.


----------



## N2Gaming

I would also test the CMOS battery voltage if you have or know some one w/a digital multimeter. You say the mobo is new but that don't mean the battery is...









Please keep us posted w/your updates


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W.O.T.*


I don't have a PS2 keyboard but I might be able to round one up. SO I will check on that one too.


W.O.T., do you happen to have a USB to PS/2 adapter? Not sure if the same applies but it's worth a shot.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I would also test the CMOS battery voltage if you have or know some one w/a digital multimeter. You say the mobo is new but that don't mean the battery is.


N2Gaming, excellent suggestion. WOT, make sure the voltage is at or above 3.0 volts.

Good luck


----------



## DrSwizz

Asus did break something related to keyboards with the latest M2N32-SLI Deluxe BIOSes. To my (limited) experience USB keyboards works best, but I suppose that might depend on how different keyboards are implemented.
If the arrow keys or the delete key doesn't work, try the arrow keys or the delete key on the numeric keypad (you might need to turn on or off "num lock"). Also try pressing the keys multiple times, sometimes that helps.

Good luck.


----------



## btwalter

so I am going to be getting the Phenom II x2 BE. N2G has this board for sale and says it has the 2205 bios on it. Will the PIIx2BE work on this OOTB with AM3/DDR2 1066 support? If NO, how can I update the bios if it's the only CPU I have that's even remotely compatible.
If yes, then..well...I guess I'll be paying my bills and getting this board. Also, is the PIIx2BE easy to unlock on this board?
If the answer is no to either question, then I guess I'll be getting the M4N78 Pro.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *btwalter*


so I am going to be getting the Phenom II x2 BE. N2G has this board for sale and says it has the 2205 bios on it. Will the PIIx2BE work on this OOTB with AM3/DDR2 1066 support? If NO, how can I update the bios if it's the only CPU I have that's even remotely compatible.
If yes, then..well...I guess I'll be paying my bills and getting this board. Also, is the PIIx2BE easy to unlock on this board?
If the answer is no to either question, then I guess I'll be getting the M4N78 Pro.


Any Phenom II should work (at least theoretically).
1066Mhz DDR2 works too.
Core unlocking is not possible on the M2N-boards.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


1066Mhz DDR2 works too.


DrSwizz, I can't remember...is that divider available in the BIOS or can you only achieve that speed by overclocking via HT Clock?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
drswizz, i can't remember...is that divider available in the bios or can you only achieve that speed by overclocking via ht clock?

both


----------



## W.O.T.

Ok, battery is toast. I will have to grab another. I was poking around on the other machine with the 5000+ and the same BIOS and there is no "optimized defaults" to choose from. Unless I am looking in the wrong place. Should I set the ram voltage up before I clear the cmos again and drop in the 955? After getting a new battery of course.


----------



## N2Gaming

It's under the last option to the Right named Exit. Select load Setup Default.










Sorry I use about different mobo's atm and they all have differnt bios options that do the same thing.


----------



## W.O.T.

OK that was the only one I could find. Isn't that the same as when you get the checksum error and it loads defaults?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W.O.T.* 
OK that was the only one I could find. Isn't that the same as when you get the checksum error and it loads defaults?

It could be, it all depends on wether or not your bios is corrupt during the flash process. I had a flash prblem flashing to 2205 that caused me to RMA a mobo and turns out to be the one that I have for sale atm. I'd rather sell one of my other m2n32 mobo's for the simple fact that they prolly don't have as long of a warranty but I'd rather sell a mobo and know that the new owner will be happy w/it and would be covered in the event something happens to it and it requires another RMA.









Well what I was getting at is we need to set the bios option to defaults before attempting to flash the bios. Additionally we should be using ram and cpu that supports the bios default voltage/timings/spds etc etc etc. It's a good practice to make sure your CMOS battery is good before attempting a bios flash and also running memtest86+ after setting your CMOS settings to defaults prior to flashing to make sure your cpu/ram are running ok just to prevent any bios flash corruption. I'm not sure if the system uses main ram during a BIOS flash but it never hurts to play it safe if you know what I mean.









*Edit:* Thanks for updating your system info W.O.T. I see your either running 3x1GB sticks of ram in single channel mode or your running 2x1GB and 2x512MB in duel channel mode. You may want to stick to either 2x1GB or 2x512MB for flashing and troubleshoooooooooooting.


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya all. Good, good morning to each and every one of you, even N2G.









I see you all have been very busy reading and replying with minor problems like crazy. Sorry I could not help you but you know me, the strong silent type and if I had something good to say regarding our newest posters here I'd pop my head out of the sand.

Just got a bunch of stuff running behind the scenes, like emotional females, money shortages and thoughts of moving again. I sure would like my very own place, without having to watch how heavy I walk, whether I say good morning to anyone or having to close my door because of my late night lights. It's now so bad that I want to move tomorrow, I just got here. But I knew this was only going to be temporary so I think I am going to be doing something by Dec 1st and start a new year in a new, all to my own, apartment.

But for now I'll just muddle around and be thankful that my two roommates know me well and put up with eccentricities...as I do theirs.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks for popping in G=Byte. It's good to hear from you.


----------



## thlnk3r

G-Byte, greetings buddy. Hopefully that Poll doesn't pop back up in your thread


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Good luck finding a place G-Byte!


----------



## Gyro

My psu has 2x4 pin 12v, the M2N32-sli has 1x4 pin 12v header. Would it be safe to run all 8 into the 4 pin?
Would it help vdroop?
Or is it a silly idea and will it just melt my board?









Thanks

Gyro


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
My psu has 2x4 pin 12v, the M2N32-sli has 1x4 pin 12v header. Would it be safe to run all 8 into the 4 pin?
Would it help vdroop?
Or is it a silly idea and will it just melt my board?









Thanks

Gyro

I don't think It would actually do anything as it's the vregs that are the cause of droop, and the PSU only gives as much as is asked for.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
My psu has 2x4 pin 12v, the M2N32-sli has 1x4 pin 12v header. Would it be safe to run all 8 into the 4 pin?
Would it help vdroop?
Or is it a silly idea and will it just melt my board?









Thanks

Gyro

I don't know a whole lot about differnt power supplies but many of them have different rails. now I'm not sure if the CPU/MOBO connectors have different rails between the 2 sets of 12v wires but it might be something worth looking into. Here you go.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Thanks for popping in G=Byte. It's good to hear from you.










Ya, popping in. I've been a double hermit, staying at home and reading behind the scenes. But I have been keeping up cause I get emails from all my sub'd threads. Not that that isn't better than typing more replies...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


G-Byte, greetings buddy. Hopefully that Poll doesn't pop back up in your thread

























What the hell is wrong with the delete button you guys got here??? Ittt'ssss back.
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Good luck finding a place G-Byte!










Thanks eclipse, I can find a place easy enough, it is getting some rent subsidy help that will take most of my time. I am going to go down to where I need to be for that and have a chat with someone. I know that they will help me out faster if I get an eviction notice and my roommates would/will write one up for me. That way my rent is like 30% of my income, which isn't all that much on a medical. A nice one bedroom apartment downtown will run about 800-900 and it would be a place that I stayed at for the next decade, at least.


----------



## N2Gaming

Happy Halloween guys.


----------



## G-Byte

:swearing:


----------



## W.O.T.

Still can't figure this out.

Tonight I drop in a new battery, this one tested fine. Switched around keyboards, swapped around HDD. Nothing, still can't get the keyboard to work. If I do make it into the BIOS (only right after the post screen comes up) the keyboard is useless. Nothing moves.

Tonight I put in the other CPU, loaded the defaults and made sure they took. Reflashed the Bios to 2208 and again loaded defaults and made sure they took. Cleared the CMOS and dropped in the 955. It took 5 or 6 tries to make it past the post with a CMOS checksum error. Finally getting to a blinking cursor in the top corner. So I know it made a successful post.

But I still can't get into the BIOS to make any changes. I even loaded it up with another HDD that has XP loaded on it from another computer and it loaded Windows right up. So I am scratching my head on this one. One the post screen it even shows the CPU as a Phenom II 955. Well at least it did, it skips right past that now and either gives me a blinking cursor or loads up XP with the HDD hooked up.

I even tried to load XP off of a USB drive but I can't get the boot order changed to make that work.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


My psu has 2x4 pin 12v, the M2N32-sli has 1x4 pin 12v header. Would it be safe to run all 8 into the 4 pin?
Would it help vdroop?
Or is it a silly idea and will it just melt my board?










Gyro, the 2x4 pin's are both the same. On your power supply you have two just in case your board has a 8 pin power connector (i7, AM2+AM3 boards). If you're just have one 12volt 4 pin then I recommend just using that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W.O.T.*


But I still can't get into the BIOS to make any changes. I even loaded it up with another HDD that has XP loaded on it from another computer and it loaded Windows right up. So I am scratching my head on this one. One the post screen it even shows the CPU as a Phenom II 955. Well at least it did, it skips right past that now and either gives me a blinking cursor or loads up XP with the HDD hooked up.


W.O.T, it sounds like to me the problem is specifically related to the Phenom II processor itself. You're able to get into the bios and make changes with another chip correct? I wish I could be of more help. I think there was one other person in the club that had a working 955 but I can't exactly remember who









Good luck


----------



## drutort

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
good job drutort.

CLICK ON ME and fill in your system info.

Thank you,

N2G

yup did it... on a different note, i had a 45w x2, that had a bent pin, strange it was bent right at the chip area, so i tried to straighten and i think it was once straighten so it snapped!















(its installed on home file server, but not tested, it posts fine so far)

but the good news is after some research, and hoping it was not an important pin, which it was i think mem 27 or whatever, i decided to solder







and managed to solder a wire on there and trim it, ill have a pic of this









quite impressed it did take me a few tries though









other bad news, im RMA'ing my evga 7900 KO dont know when exactly it started but its artifacting, to the point were if i run 3d stuff which is pointless it looks horrible, but after that it artifacts even on 2d/desktop/browsing... so i decided to see if i had ability to RMA, lucky me purchased before 11/2006 so i was able to RMA it







so will see what i get as replacement

and funny thing is i didnt o/c it much cause it came o/c stock... i had SLI back in the day with same type of card but slower clock so most time in SLI it was clocked sync and underclocked to the slower one... sucks really cause i have older video cards still working perfectly fine, but man limited lifetime warranty is nice







(from EVGA)


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W.O.T.*


Still can't figure this out.

Tonight I drop in a new battery, this one tested fine. Switched around keyboards, swapped around HDD. Nothing, still can't get the keyboard to work. If I do make it into the BIOS (only right after the post screen comes up) the keyboard is useless. Nothing moves.

Tonight I put in the other CPU, loaded the defaults and made sure they took. Reflashed the Bios to 2208 and again loaded defaults and made sure they took. Cleared the CMOS and dropped in the 955. It took 5 or 6 tries to make it past the post with a CMOS checksum error. Finally getting to a blinking cursor in the top corner. So I know it made a successful post.

But I still can't get into the BIOS to make any changes. I even loaded it up with another HDD that has XP loaded on it from another computer and it loaded Windows right up. So I am scratching my head on this one. One the post screen it even shows the CPU as a Phenom II 955. Well at least it did, it skips right past that now and either gives me a blinking cursor or loads up XP with the HDD hooked up.

I even tried to load XP off of a USB drive but I can't get the boot order changed to make that work.


I first noticed that there was something wrong/broken with keyboard input with BIOS 2205. So I suggest you try an older BIOS version, like 2101 or 2001.


----------



## GANDALF21502

Been a GOOD while since I have been on here, this thread that is. Been a VERY busy camper lately. I am VERY glad to see, from what posts I have caught up on, that MANY are running the 940 and even the 955 on this GREAT board...









Was thinking about installing Win 7 Ultimate soon, anyone have any issues or special drivers needed? Will Win 7 find all the motherboard drivers and such or is there any support for Win 7 on this board via Asus yet? How do you all like Win 7, those that are running it that is.


----------



## BadCluster

Hello to all!
I've a M2n32Sli-Deluxe with 2209 Bios.
I've buy new CPU the AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE.
I've buy new RAM the Corsair DHX2 800MHZ 4-4-4-12
My Keybord is USB with cable Microsoft Curve 2000

This night I think to install it.

Do you think if it's better put the ram at 667 Mhz or I can run it at 800 Mhz?
Do you think I can try to OverClock at 3.4 Ghz with the stock heatsink?

Thank you so much.

And sorry for my english....


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BadCluster* 
Hello to all!
I've a M2n32Sli-Deluxe with 2209 Bios.
I've buy new CPU the AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE.
I've buy new RAM the Corsair DHX2 800MHZ 4-4-4-12
My Keybord is USB with cable Microsoft Curve 2000

This night I think to install it.

Do you think if it's better put the ram at 667 Mhz or I can run it at 800 Mhz?
Do you think I can try to OverClock at 3.4 Ghz with the stock heatsink?

Thank you so much.

And sorry for my english....

You should at least be able to keep the memory around 800Mhz or a bit higher.
3.4GHz is certainly possible.
Don't forget that you can overclock the NB & L3 cache too 

Good luck!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


Don't forget that you can overclock the NB & L3 cache too 

Good luck!










really, how do you overclock the NB and L3 cache???







Is this only done by uppping the FSB or is there a seperate multiplier now in the newer bios's???

Gandolf. I and a few others have run Win 7 on the M2N32 SLI Deluxe mobo. The biggest problem for me was learning how to navigate the OS in order to get my Wifi working properly. I still have it loaded on a HDD and could go put it together if you have any specific quetions. I'll try to help but I am still new to using Win 7 so I don't know how much help I can be.

Good Luck


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*









really, how do you overclock the NB and L3 cache???







Is this only done by uppping the FSB or is there a seperate multiplier now in the newer bios's???


Yes, the "FSB"/HT reference clock also controls the NB & L3 cache frequency.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks for clearing that up for me DrSwizz.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BadCluster*


Hello to all!
I've a M2n32Sli-Deluxe with 2209 Bios.
I've buy new CPU the AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE.
I've buy new RAM the Corsair DHX2 800MHZ 4-4-4-12
My Keybord is USB with cable Microsoft Curve 2000

This night I think to install it.

Do you think if it's better put the ram at 667 Mhz or I can run it at 800 Mhz?
Do you think I can try to OverClock at 3.4 Ghz with the stock heatsink?


BadCluster, since the processor has an unlocked multiplier your memory probably won't be a problem...for now. So keeping it at 800Mhz is fine. For the 3.4Ghz OC I think it's more certainly possible just as DrSwizz mentioned. Heat really won't be an issue until you start raising the Vcore (cpu voltage). Just make sure you keep an eye on the temperatures during testing.

If you can please add your system specifications to your signature. You can do this by going here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


Yes, the "FSB"/HT reference clock also controls the NB & L3 cache frequency.


DrSwizz, raising the NB Frequency is usually done with a multiplier so I'm a little unclear how the "FSB/HT reference clock" effects that. Also what are referring to in regards to "overclocking the L3 cache frequency"? The L3 cache is more of a component meant for storing cached data on the cpu.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Thlnk3r, I have been overclocking my NB frequency on my Destroyer for a while now only by using the FSB spd. The Destroyer bios does not have a seperate NB multi to increase the Frequency of the NB.

Basically all your frequencies are determined by the FSB/HT spd. On new AM3 supported mobo's if you want a NB frequency of 2000 then the stock AM3 cpu's would natively support a fsb spd @ 200 x NB multi of 10 for 200x10=2000MHz NB. But since the NB and HT is not adjustable on the M2N mobo's beyond 5x in the bios then the HT Frequency would be more like 200x5= 1000 MHz.

With all that in mind If we increase the FSB to say 280 then the NB would 280x9 on AM2+ cpu's and 280x10 on AM3 CPU's if I am correct on this and the HT link Frequency would be 280x5 so the HT link would read 1400MHz while the NB Frequency for AM2+ would would read 2520. while the AM3 NB rould read 2800 MHz

Does that clear things up a little more for you?

Edit: Now blitz uses K10 stat to overclock his system and the M2N users may be able to use that software to bypass the default bios HT/NB multipliers.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Basically all your frequencies are determined by the FSB or HT spd. So essencially if you want a NB frequency of 2000 then the stock AM3 cpu's would natively support a fsb or 200 x a NB multi of 10 for 2000MHz NB. But since the NB and HT is not adjustable beyond 5x in the bios then the HT Frequency would be more like 200x5= 1000 MHz.

N2Gaming, oh yeah duh. How else would you guys be able to do that since 5x multi is the max









Thanks for the clarification

EDIT: It's still early in the morning. Need to warm up my brain


----------



## N2Gaming

Ok I just did an edit on my last post to clear it up a bit more and I added a K10stat link


----------



## Gyro

Our chipset (590) the nb freq is default locked at x8.
fsb 200x8=1600 stock.
fsb 214x8=1712 oc
It does increase with fsb.
see pics below.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Oh I stand corrected. Thank you Gyro for Clearing that up for me.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Our chipset (590) the nb freq is default locked at x8.
fsb 200x8=1600 stock.
fsb 214x8=1712 oc
It does increase with fsb.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Oh I stand corrected. Thank you Gyro for Clearing that up for me.









Sorry about that guys, just had a little brain fart


----------



## Hindsight

Do any of you listen to onboard Realtek audio through headphones? If so, what do you think of the quality? It's absolutely TERRIBLE on mine. Lots of static and hissing and I seem to have a lot of problem with it in newer games... I get very strange buzzing. Also, during the install of the new Batman game, the installer warned me of issues with the Realtek audio chips. I get a lot of pops and crackles in that game, and buzzing/humming in other new(ish) games like Fear2 etc. Any advice? I have the latest Realtek drivers installed.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hindsight* 
Do any of you listen to onboard Realtek audio through headphones? If so, what do you think of the quality? It's absolutely TERRIBLE on mine. Lots of static and hissing and I seem to have a lot of problem with it in newer games... I get very strange buzzing. Also, during the install of the new Batman game, the installer warned me of issues with the Realtek audio chips. I get a lot of pops and crackles in that game, and buzzing/humming in other new(ish) games like Fear2 etc. Any advice? I have the latest Realtek drivers installed.

Are you using the HD audio and if so do you have the xp HD hotfix patch installed? You may want to try only using the rear sound ports.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## BadCluster

Here I AM!
Ok i've do it!

It's working great at 3,4Ghz (Multiplier at X17)

the only thing who make me think is the temperature.
When I turn on the PC and I enter in the bios, the temperature sign: 51Â° 
It's really strange!
With a video, benchmark, and rar test.. I go at 70-75Â°
But all is working great!
The VCore is 1.44

*It's possible I've problem with the sensor?*

Because in the past when I use the Athlon 64 X2 5200+ the temperature was 42Â°-45Â° at working system.

*I use this heatsink:*
]http://www.asus.it/product.aspx?P_ID...0d&templete=2]

*And I use the Artic Silver 3 Paste!*









I've put the hand in the heatsink and it's NOT really hot!


----------



## Hindsight

Hmm, I'm not sure if I'm using the HD audio.... how would I tell? I just downloaded the drivers from ASUS.com and installed them. I thought I did notice something during the install about some sort of incompatability with XP SP3.... Where can I get the hotfix and what does it do? Is it this: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

The Realtek audio control panel DOES start ok... the sound quality is just very, very poor.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BadCluster*


Here I AM!
Ok i've do it!

It's working great at 3,4Ghz (Multiplier at X17)

the only thing who make me think is the temperature.
When I turn on the PC and I enter in the bios, the temperature sign: 51Â° 
It's really strange!
With a video, benchmark, and rar test.. I go at 70-75Â°
But all is working great!
The VCore is 1.44

*It's possible I've problem with the sensor?*

Because in the past when I use the Athlon 64 X2 5200+ the temperature was 42Â°-45Â° at working system.

*I use this heatsink:*
]http://www.asus.it/product.aspx?P_ID...0d&templete=2]

*And I use the Artic Silver 3 Paste!*









I've put the hand in the heatsink and it's NOT really hot!


Good to see that you got the CPU working allright. 

Don't worry about the high temperature readings. My "general" CPU temperature readings are usually rather high too, but when I look at the readings for the individual cores, the temperatures are just fine.


----------



## BadCluster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


Good to see that you got the CPU working allright. 

Don't worry about the high temperature readings. My "general" CPU temperature readings are usually rather high too, but when I look at the readings for the individual cores, the temperatures are just fine.


I've try a software test who tell me core 1 and core 2 was at 60Â° during stress test.. i hope it!

Thank you so much!


----------



## Stevo

Its nice to know that this mobo still works with the newer cpu's but is their not a bottleneck with some of hardware? I got a phenom 9850 and I believe that with a am2+ or am3 board that it will run a bit better. And the pci-e slot 1.0, does the 2.0 make a big difference?

I'm sorry for some of these dumb questions but I'm really just curious if this mobo can take full advantage of the newer cpu's.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Are you using the HD audio and if so do you have the xp HD hotfix patch installed? You may want to try only using the rear sound ports.


N2Gaming, do you have the corresponding Microsoft KB for this fix?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BadCluster*


I've try a software test who tell me core 1 and core 2 was at 60Â° during stress test.. i hope it!


BadCluster, for core temperatures 60C isn't all that bad really. Keep up the good work









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


Its nice to know that this mobo still works with the newer cpu's but is their not a bottleneck with some of hardware? I got a phenom 9850 and I believe that with a am2+ or am3 board that it will run a bit better. And the pci-e slot 1.0, does the 2.0 make a big difference?


Stevo, good question. The "bottleneck" discussion always seems like a very touchy subject. A lot of it based on user opinion. Someone please correct me if I am wrong but I don't think your 3450 would saturate the entire bus of a PCI-E 2.0 slot. Hopefully others can chime in soon with some suggestions.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, do you have the corresponding Microsoft KB for this fix?

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111


----------



## thlnk3r

N2Gaming, thanks buddy


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hindsight*


Do any of you listen to onboard Realtek audio through headphones? If so, what do you think of the quality? It's absolutely TERRIBLE on mine. Lots of static and hissing and I seem to have a lot of problem with it in newer games... I get very strange buzzing. Also, during the install of the new Batman game, the installer warned me of issues with the Realtek audio chips. I get a lot of pops and crackles in that game, and buzzing/humming in other new(ish) games like Fear2 etc. Any advice? I have the latest Realtek drivers installed.


Your m2n-sli deluxe should have the same onboard sound as the m2n32-sli deluxe, which is soundmax ADI AD1988b.Not realtek, which makes me wonder how you got the realtek drivers to install.








But that could be your problem.
To get those soundmax drivers check the asus downloads link on the first page.Look under audio, once in the page for your board.

Gyro


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Hey guys I don't know if any of you saw this but you may want to check it out. SLI on non-Nforce MB This does not pertain to these MB's but I know some of you have other setups and this may be of use to you.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


Its nice to know that this mobo still works with the newer cpu's but is their not a bottleneck with some of hardware? I got a phenom 9850 and I believe that with a am2+ or am3 board that it will run a bit better. And the pci-e slot 1.0, does the 2.0 make a big difference?


There is not a bottle neck due to PCI-E 1.0 I cant remember where but they tested a 5870 on PCI-E X16, X8 , X4, and X1. X1 ran at 75% of X16 so that should tell you right there that we are not in need of PCI-E 2.0 yet. As PCI-E 1.0 @ X16 is equal to PCI-E 2.0 @ X8

EDIT: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/A...press_Scaling/


----------



## W.O.T.

YES YES YES!!!!!!!!

I am the happiest man right now! I finally got the PII 955BE working on the board. It is running Windows 7 right now. Just loading in the drivers and such. I Finally made it into the bios to make the changes that needed to be made. I used the other keyboard I tried earlier and now all works fine.

I am using BIOS 2208 for now. I may go to 2209 we will see. The BIOS sees the 955 but in auto it is clocked as a 800mhz quad. No biggy I just input 200X 16 and it saw it as 3200. Once W7 was on the OS sees the PII 955 as a quad at 3200 MHZ. The only funny thing is the Windows rating says it only has a rating of 3.2 on the index scale. Windows 7 rips, on this chip. Even a file I transfered over with close to 200gb of photos is loaded in secs to be able to view the thumbnails. Double click and instantly on the screen.

I will have to load up CPUZ and verify it for you guys but it is up and is running on the M2N32-SLI Deluxe with the 2208 BIOS.


----------



## N2Gaming

W.O.T. goood to hear you got it working. Do you know what it was that got it to finally work?

Reminder to all. If you would like to be a club member and added to the roster all you have to do is post a request to be a club member and I can add you to the roster as as official member.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

N2G why not make a google doc for the roster list. Then all you have to do is remove or move when asked? If your not sure what I mean check the GD70 club.


----------



## Hindsight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Your m2n-sli deluxe should have the same onboard sound as the m2n32-sli deluxe, which is soundmax ADI AD1988b.Not realtek, which makes me wonder how you got the realtek drivers to install.








But that could be your problem.
To get those soundmax drivers check the asus downloads link on the first page.Look under audio, once in the page for your board.
Gyro


Ugh, you are totally right.... it isn't Realtek, it IS Soundmax that I have. I have the soundmax control panel and all. I have no idea why I was thinking Realtek.

And I just figured out the problem!!!!!!!!!! I was playing with the Soundmax control panel, going around changing every setting I could. On the "record" panel, next to the microphone mute button, there is an advanced options button. Clicking that opened a window with a checkbox for microphone boost. That was checked. I unchecked it and hit ok and the static and buzz went away.


----------



## W.O.T.

I think it has to do with the USB keyboard. I grabbed my old one that is wireless but used PS2. I managed to get in the BIOS and it worked. I am typing on the rig right now actually.

A few thing s I can't get to work on the board thoughm the wifi and I have some wierd unknown device in the device manager. Have to work on that one. Cool thing is Win 7 sees all the cores and even sees the 3.2 ghz speed. 
I am trying to get everything on the board working but if gaming is as fst as the OS is running I will be floored.

And yeah if you want to add me to the list sure. I will get a validation here when I can.


----------



## W.O.T.

One thing I can't figure ot is where the other LAN port went under the device manager. It only sees LAN port #2. Wierd, being it running the newest Nforce network controller.

Even before then drivers were in it only saw one port.


----------



## N2Gaming

OK W.O.T. I'll add you to the Club Roster.









As far as your network cards are concerned. On the M2N32 SLI Deluxe we have a total of 4 network controllers: 2x RJ 45 gigbit eithernet adaptors, 1x 1394 & 1x wifi. You may also want to check your bios to see if you can disable any nicks that you are not using or enable them if you are trying to get one working. The only Other things it could be are drivers or defective hardware. I'm voting for Hardware Driver issues. ASUS should have the latest Drivers for the mobo and if not then you can prolly get everything working just by using the native Win 7 Drivers.

Good Luck

Eclipse, I have not taken the time to learn how to set up and use the Google spread sheet thing. I don't have Excell installed on my sig rig atm. I just finished installing BF2, getting it all patched up to 1.5 and ran some trial games. I still suck eggs at the game.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hindsight* 
Clicking that opened a window with a checkbox for microphone boost. That was checked. I unchecked it and hit ok and the static and buzz went away.

Hindsight, +1 on locating the problem. Great job

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W.O.T.* 
I think it has to do with the USB keyboard. I grabbed my old one that is wireless but used PS2. I managed to get in the BIOS and it worked. I am typing on the rig right now actually.

W.O.T., awesome man. Glad it's working for you now!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
ASUS should have the latest Drivers for the mobo and if not then you can prolly get everything working just by using the native Win 7 Drivers.

N2Gaming, I checked on the Asus website on W.O.T.'s board and couldn't find anything listed for "Windows 7"


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, I checked on the Asus website on W.O.T.'s board and couldn't find anything listed for "Windows 7"









Check for vista. They will work.

N2G it's quite easy and they even have a vid on how to do it.


----------



## GANDALF21502

Well I will try and install WIN 7 Ultimate on the board very soon! Looks like others are running it AOK. I was worried about driver support for the onboard audio or the Wi-Fi. Hopefully all goes well...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Check for vista. They will work.

Eclipseaudio4, should WOT expect "digital driver signature" issues? Of course if this occurs disabling that feature isn't all that difficult. Just curious


----------



## BadCluster

Hello to all!
I've a really BIG PROBLEM

My system recognize only 2 core not 4

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=804952

I need install some drivers? (I use Windows 7 Ultimate)

I need set something in the bios?

Before i was a X2 5200+ maybe the system have not see I've change the CPU?
(The Bios recognized that I've change the CPU)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Eclipseaudio4, should WOT expect "digital driver signature" issues? Of course if this occurs disabling that feature isn't all that difficult. Just curious









IIRC no he wont have those issues. But as you said if he does it's not all that hard to "fix" that lol


----------



## Stevo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Stevo, good question. The "bottleneck" discussion always seems like a very touchy subject. A lot of it based on user opinion. Someone please correct me if I am wrong but I don't think your 3450 would saturate the entire bus of a PCI-E 2.0 slot. Hopefully others can chime in soon with some suggestions.

Good luck


So I got the M2N-E mobo and does it fully utilize the processor? I swear I read somewhere that the processors will work just they will not be able to run at 100% of its full potential.


----------



## N2Gaming

Stevo this is true. The newer cpu's will not utilize it's fullest potential in NB spd and HT spd but the cpu itself can get up to higher then normal spd's if you use a Black Edition cpu so mostlikely you will see a big improvement going from an original athlon x2 to say a Ph II x3 or x4 or Athlon II x4

@ Thlnk3r & Eclipse. I had not problems w/my sound and wifi on my M2N32 SLI Deluxe using Win 7 x64 RC.


----------



## BadCluster

Ok I've found the solution!
If your system with m2n32 see only 2 core and not 4 core!

I don't know if I translate correctly, because my system is in italian.. but I hope you can understand it

01) press start
02) run
03) msconfig
04) options of boot
05) advanced options
06) Probably you have selected "numbers of CPU" and is set like 2
07) UNselect the box "numbers of CPU"
08) press "ok" and restart the computer
09) go again in advanced options
10) SELECT again numbers of CPU
11) now you can select 4 CPU!
12) restart the Computer!!!

it's working at 100% all 4 core!

See you!


----------



## N2Gaming

BadCluster, I understand your English better then some who only speak english.









That is an interesting find. I'm thinking you swopped out your x2 cpu to your current x4 cpu after you did you OS install. I will try to remeber this for future reference.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


That is an interesting find. I'm thinking you swopped out your x2 cpu to your current x4 cpu after you did you OS install. I will try to remeber this for future reference.


N2Gaming, what is the strange though is that option "/NUMPROC=" is usually used for a bootup option only. Meaning you can specify how many cores to use while Windows is booting up. I don't think it has anything to do with the OS seeing the multiple cores. So that is tad strange on how that resolved the problem. Another cause could be that he only has "ACPI Uniprocessor PC" listed in his device manager and not "ACPI Multiprocessor PC". Well in any case it's fixed









Good luck


----------



## kolos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W.O.T.*


YES YES YES!!!!!!!!

Once W7 was on the OS sees the PII 955 as a quad at 3200 MHZ. The only funny thing is the Windows rating says it only has a rating of 3.2 on the index scale.


W.O.T., is your CPU rating 3.2? If it is, then you are running only at 800 MHz, no matter what W7 is showing! Did you check your speed with CPU-Z?

For 3,2 GHz you will need to install Nvidia System Tools and set speed manually.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kolos* 
W.O.T., is your CPU rating 3.2? If it is, then you are running only at 800 MHz, no matter what W7 is showing! Did you check your speed with CPU-Z?

For 3,2 GHz you will need to install Nvidia System Tools and set speed manually.

Kolos, does this have to be done for anyone that has the M2N32-SLI Deluxe series motherboard or is this more of a bios related issue? Interesting nonetheless...

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

2201 and 2205 did not require it before they maid changes to the bios files. I wish I had saved the originally released 2201 & 2205 files. I think they may have modified the bios files from 2201 - 2209 to cripple the cpu's functionallity to prevent RMA's due from heat related issues. Don't quote me on this as it is my theory not Actual facts.


----------



## kolos

I only know that same thing happens with 955 on M2N-SLI Deluxe (without 32!). Both MB does not have bios with official support for this CPU. Also cold boot issue appears with some RAM on 800 MHz, which should be lowered to 667 MHz.

Maybe all this findings should be paced on the first page of this thread.


----------



## N2Gaming

If your willing to write it up then I'm willing to post in the OP.










I just added this to the OP.

*Some people have been using the AM3 955 CPU's in these motherboards w/some little work arounds. For example: Several users have reported not being able to coldboot normally w/out having to push the reset button or, F1, F2 or the J Key while coldbooting the system. Some users have reported bugs when using USB keyboards w/the latest updates and and were able to fix this buy by the use of a PS2 keyboard. Additionally some users report being able to fix these little coldboot set backs by downclocking the ram divider to 667MHz in the bios.*

Let me know if you approve or if I should amend it any.

thank you.

N2G


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


If your willing to write it up then I'm willing to post in the OP.









I just added this to the OP.

*Some people have been using the AM3 955 CPU's in these motherboards w/some little work arounds. For example: Several users have reported not being able to coldboot normally w/out having to push the reset button or, F1, F2 or the J Key while coldbooting the system. Some users have reported bugs when using USB keyboards w/the latest updates and and were able to fix this buy by the use of a PS2 keyboard. Additionally some users report being able to fix these little coldboot set backs by downclocking the ram divider to 667MHz in the bios. *

Let me know if you approve or if I should amend it any.

thank you.

N2G


Sounds good in fact you may want to post this link Like I have in the comp list to posts about it. That way someone could PM that person If they are having issues.
http://www.overclock.net/6936062-post3267.html


----------



## W.O.T.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kolos*


W.O.T., is your CPU rating 3.2? If it is, then you are running only at 800 MHz, no matter what W7 is showing! Did you check your speed with CPU-Z?

For 3,2 GHz you will need to install Nvidia System Tools and set speed manually.



Yeah W7 has the CPU experience index at 3.7. Which I thought is running 800x4. In system tools It is set to 16x200 and the chipset sees 3.2. W7 sees 3.2, the bios is seeing 3.2 but when I run CPUZ it sees 800x4. So I can't really figure that one out just yet.

I will play with it more later this week when I have time. I am sure I will get the kinks out then I can see what kind of boost I get over the 5000+BE I have in the other rig.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W.O.T.*


Yeah W7 has the CPU experience index at 3.7. Which I thought is running 800x4. In system tools It is set to 16x200 and the chipset sees 3.2. W7 sees 3.2, the bios is seeing 3.2 but when I run CPUZ it sees 800x4. So I can't really figure that one out just yet.

I will play with it more later this week when I have time. I am sure I will get the kinks out then I can see what kind of boost I get over the 5000+BE I have in the other rig.


Try to run a cpu intesive app like p95 in the background whlle looking at cpuz to see if the core clock and HT clock don't go up. If the clock spd's go up w/cpu useage then it's a matter of some kind of cool N quiet going on. Do you have cool N quite disabled in the bios?

Edit: I just wanted to give you all an update. I changed the OP to include AM3 and BigJohn44's post. Thanks for the suggestion Eclipse.


----------



## BadCluster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, what is the strange though is that option "/NUMPROC=" is usually used for a bootup option only. Meaning you can specify how many cores to use while Windows is booting up. I don't think it has anything to do with the OS seeing the multiple cores. So that is tad strange on how that resolved the problem. Another cause could be that he only has "ACPI Uniprocessor PC" listed in his device manager and not "ACPI Multiprocessor PC". Well in any case it's fixed









Good luck

That thing was really strange also for me!
In the Device Manager, before to do that, I saw 4 CPU, but in the Task Manager and CPU-Z only 2 Core was active!
After the change about the number of CPU at the boot also the CPU-Z and Task Manager see all 4 core active!


----------



## rusky1

Since AMD just came out with the Phenom II 965 W/ C3 stepping which has a TDP of 125W will we be able to run these CPU's in our mobos?


----------



## N2Gaming

you could always try it out and let us know how it works out for you.









I Don't see why it would not work.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rusky1*


Since AMD just came out with the Phenom II 965 W/ C3 stepping which has a TDP of 125W will we be able to run these CPU's in our mobos?


Rusky1, the M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wifi has a 8-phase power design so theoretically it can handle up to 200watts tdp (25watts per Phase).

Hope that answered your question


----------



## kolos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


*Some people have been using the AM3 955 CPU's in these motherboards w/some little work arounds. For example: Several users have reported not being able to coldboot normally w/out having to push the reset button or, F1, F2 or the J Key while coldbooting the system. Some users have reported bugs when using USB keyboards w/the latest updates and and were able to fix this buy by the use of a PS2 keyboard. Additionally some users report being able to fix these little coldboot set backs by downclocking the ram divider to 667MHz in the bios. *

N2G


Very nice! Maybe the only thing which is now missing on the first page is direct link to Nvidia System Tools (needed for PII 955 users).


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks kolos, I added Nvidia System Tools.


----------



## rusky1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Rusky1, the M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wifi has a 8-phase power design so theoretically it can handle up to 200watts tdp (25watts per Phase).

Hope that answered your question










Thank you for the quick reply, I guess I'll order one when it becomes available. In the meantime does anybody know what kind of performance hit I would take running this chip on the m2n32-sli instead of one of the newer boards?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rusky1* 
Thank you for the quick reply, I guess I'll order one when it becomes available. In the meantime does anybody know what kind of performance hit I would take running this chip on the m2n32-sli instead of one of the newer boards?

I think the biggest question to be asked do you need the cpu and how do you plan to use it?


----------



## rusky1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I think the biggest question to be asked do you need the cpu and how do you plan to use it?

I do some encoding, and always have many windows open. On top of that I game a lot and the processor I have right now is a bottleneck for my system.

This is going into my sig rig.


----------



## N2Gaming

even though your HT link and NB speeds will be slower then native spd's, the cpu spd it self will be fast and the cpu will still have a lot more L1,L2 and the addition of L3 ram so I would say that you will see a massive improvement even if it is bottlenecked a little.


----------



## thlnk3r

N2Gaming, I agree. The improvement from a 5000+ X2 to a 965BE will be quite noticeable.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, I agree. The improvement from a 5000+ X2 to a 965BE will be quite noticeable.

Like night and day. That's what I upgraded from. Mine was running @ 3.2 24/7 I went from dual core @ 3.2 to Quad @ 4.0 major upgrade!


----------



## GANDALF21502

Well I tried to install Win 7 x64 OEM tonight, twice. The install went through fine, but when windows tries to start, just a black screen, won't go into windows. I set my settings to normal speeds from my o/c, just in case the o/c was causing issues. I can hear the speakers kick, which is normal even in XP, which may mean a sound driver issues possibly with the OEM version. (a friend had a copy and am using his to test an install before I buy the retail version). I think perhaps that the OEM version just doesn't have the necessary drivers for this motherboard....any ideas guys?


----------



## N2Gaming

I would think the OEM and Retail have identical files on the disk. You may be experiencing a bad install. How did you clean out the old instal? Did you format the HDD or try to run a duel boot configuration w/multiple OS's on one hard drive. I see you have XP/Vista in your sig. Do you have your ram timings and voltages all set to auto in your CMOS or have you adjusted those settings to static numbers. Have you ran any hardware diagnostics to rule out possible file corruption during the installation process. Bad Ram or Hard Drive could cause installation problems.


----------



## GANDALF21502

I am using another hard drive for the install of Win7. I have a duel boot XP/Vista on another hard drive and actually unplugged it for the install if Win 7 on the other drive. It was re-formatted and a fresh install, single boot for Win 7. I put the settings for the for the cpu/ram to 'normal' settings in the cmos for the 2nd install I tried. It goes through the install, but when it tries to start windows for the 1st time it just goes to a black screen and sits there, no cursor or anything blinking. I let it sit for 15 minutes to see if anything would happen, no go. I know the disc works, he has used it before with no problems on his system. The hard drive works fine, I have used it before recently for a XP install. The Ram is running AOK for XP and Vista. I am scratching my head.....


----------



## N2Gaming

do you have a ASUS supported cpu that you can try to run another install to rule out cpu compatability issues w/the mobo and os install?


----------



## thlnk3r

GANDALF21502, is this OEM copy from a retail built computer (ie. HP, Dell ect)? A lot of OEM copies are tied to a specific product key for the machine. We run into this problem at work all the time with Vista Business.

If you think your soundcard is a fault then try removing it or disabling it. Same goes for your video card. Try a PCI video card if you have one. That is strange that you only see a blank screen









Good luck


----------



## GANDALF21502

No, only have the 940BE cpu now, sold my 5000 awhile back.

I can't remove the sound card, I am using the onboard audio. As far as the video card, its a Evga 260, should be no issues there.

The copy is a Standard OEM from Newegg.

Another friend has a RTM version, maybe it will work....


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
I can't remove the sound card, I am using the onboard audio.

GANDALF21502, as mentioned above try "disabling" it


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


GANDALF21502, as mentioned above try "disabling" it










^ This option is available in the CMOS settings.


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
^ This option is available in the CMOS settings.

I can try and disable the sound, but I thought others here are using the onboard audio without issues under Win 7?


----------



## GANDALF21502

Well I reformatted the hard drive (which worked fine with Vista), tried to intall the RTM version of Win 7. Disabled the audio. Same thing....STARTING WINDOWS....then flash to black screen...just sits there. I will google some more and see if anyone else is having issues as this. So there is other people here running Win 7 sucesfully with this board....scratch head once again....


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


I can try and disable the sound, but I thought others here are using the onboard audio without issues under Win 7?


GANDALF21502, at the moment we're just trying to find out what is preventing you from booting into the OS. The onboard audio may not even be an issue...it was merely just a troubleshooting suggestion. It could possibly be a driver conflict...

Give it a try and see what happens









Good luck


----------



## GANDALF21502

I did try, as stated above, try and disable the onbord audio in the CMOS before the last install...no go...







Goes through the install, but after I see STARTING WINDOWS, just goes to a black screen and does nothing.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
I did try, as stated above, try and disable the onbord audio in the CMOS before the last install...no go...







Goes through the install, but after I see STARTING WINDOWS, just goes to a black screen and does nothing.

GANDALF21502, do you actually see the Windows 7 splash screen? I wonder if it has anything to do with your monitors refresh rate and the video card. I know with Windows XP you had the option to boot in "VGA Mode". This would run in 640x480 resolution. To get this option you would hit the "F7" key right after POST. This is typically the same thing if you were wanting to choose the _Safe Mode_ option.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## GANDALF21502

It comes up with the STARTING WINDOWS screen and that is as far as she goes. I can get to the Safe Mode selection menu, but when I try to go into Safe Mode, it does the same thing.


----------



## BadCluster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
It comes up with the STARTING WINDOWS screen and that is as far as she goes. I can get to the Safe Mode selection menu, but when I try to go into Safe Mode, it does the same thing.

1) Remove all RAM
2) Put only 1 GB and try, if it work put the second...
3) If with 1 GB don't start, try to change with other piece of RAM

I was the same problem, and I've resolve it starting with only 1GB


----------



## GANDALF21502

I GOT IT WORKING!!! With some 'google research' I found many others having similar issues. It seems that with Win7 and multi-monitor support epsecially with Asus borards cause this issue with an install. I unhooked my 46 inch HDTV and it worked! Win 7 is now working...







. I hooked back up the HDTV and both work after the install!

Now...I don't see any WIN 7 drivers on Asus site for this board. Should I leave the default drivers Win 7 installed or did anyone d/l new motherboard drivers. Only real problem is that I can NOT get the wi-fi to work on the board under WIn 7. I don't see any drivers for Win 7 for this board???


----------



## N2Gaming

Gandolf glad you got it working. We would never have been able to diagnose that issue you had. I do not recall you mentioning or listing your TV in your sig or ever mention that you were using a monitor & a TV at the same time.

For future FYI, Any time you have issues like this it is useually best to strip the system down to bare minimum requirements to get it up and running. Then start to add features and enable bios options one by one after you get the system running stable enough to boot up every time.

For me this is what I would do.

Disable all unused options in the bios. i.e. 1394, gigabit nic's, usb's Unless needed for keyboard/mouse, sound, etc etc and only use one video card, one stick of ram and one monitor along w/only one Hard Drive. Some times stripping the system down to bare minimum essencials works wonders. Especially if you having a hardware/software related conflict/compatablility issue. After the OS is installed start to enable bios options one by one until they have all been enabled and the system is running good. Then add you additional hardware. i.e. 2nd-4th sticks of ram and any other hardware like sound cards videos cards etc etc.

Enjoy your New Win 7 experience. I know I didn't. LOL

Regarding your Wifi. Look into the device manager to see if the device has the drivers loaded properly and it says this device is working properly. I had a pita getting mine to work but it was all in the windows settings and not drivers.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Gandolf glad you got it working. We would never have been able to diagnose that issue you had. I do not recall you mentioning or listing your TV in your sig or ever mention that you were using a monitor & a TV at the same time.

For future FYI, Any time you have issues like this it is useually best to strip the system down to bare minimum requirements to get it up and running. Then start to add features and enable bios options one by one after you get the system running stable enough to boot up every time.

For me this is what I would do.

Disable all unused options in the bios. i.e. 1394, gigabit nic's, usb's Unless needed for keyboard/mouse, sound, etc etc and only use one video card, one stick of ram and one monitor along w/only one Hard Drive. Some times stripping the system down to bare minimum essencials works wonders. Especially if you having a hardware/software related conflict/compatablility issue. After the OS is installed start to enable bios options one by one until they have all been enabled and the system is running good. Then add you additional hardware. i.e. 2nd-4th sticks of ram and any other hardware like sound cards videos cards etc etc.

Enjoy your New Win 7 experience. I know I didn't. LOL

Regarding your Wifi. Look into the device manager to see if the device has the drivers loaded properly and it says this device is working properly. I had a pita getting mine to work but it was all in the windows settings and not drivers.

Good Luck,

N2G

Ya I never thought about a 2nd monitor causing the issue. No I did no list that on my stats. I am looking forward to Win 7....









Device Manager shows the Wi-Fi, just not working properly. I will have to do some reaearch to figure out it's issue now....


----------



## N2Gaming

is it disabled in the network properties. You may need to enable it or disable then re enable it.

Good Luck


----------



## thlnk3r

GANDALF21502, good work









Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


is it disabled in the network properties. You may need to enable it or disable then re enable it.


N2Gaming, would Gandalf have better luck downloading the Vista driver for the WiFi device?

Good luck


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


I GOT IT WORKING!!! With some 'google research' I found many others having similar issues. It seems that with Win7 and multi-monitor support epsecially with Asus borards cause this issue with an install. I unhooked my 46 inch HDTV and it worked! Win 7 is now working...







. I hooked back up the HDTV and both work after the install!

Now...I don't see any WIN 7 drivers on Asus site for this board. Should I leave the default drivers Win 7 installed or did anyone d/l new motherboard drivers. Only real problem is that I can NOT get the wi-fi to work on the board under WIn 7. I don't see any drivers for Win 7 for this board???


See if these help;http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_win764_15.51.html

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


See if these help;http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_win764_15.51.html

Good luck

Gyro


I will d/l and try them out...TY...









Well I did d/l the vista 64bit drivers. In Device Manager it says that there is no drivers installed. When I tried to update the driver by seraching where I saved them, it would not let me install them. It seems from more 'google research' that many people have had these issues with the Realtek RTL 8187
device and windows 7 64bit. Some seemed to have got it working....when I get home from work I will try more!


----------



## W.O.T.

Ok this is driving me nuts. I have everything working but I can't get CPUZ to validate that the speed is what it is.

The BIOS is set to 200 X 16 and sees 3.6 with voltage set too 1.3, W7 sees 3.6 although still 3.7 win exprerience, game configs see 3.6. Nvidia tools is sset to 200 X 16 and it sees 3.6. I saved this as a profile and have a rule to load this profile as soon as Windows starts.

I just ran Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory at full settings and it runs absolutely smooth. The game config sees 3.6. This game has a 2.2 minimum CPU speed recomendation.

BUT, CPUZ is still only seeing 800 X4. I don't get it.


----------



## W.O.T.

I just ran a third part app that is called CPU Speed Pro and it ranked the speed of the CPU at an actual speed of 3705 MHZ. So now I really don't know.


----------



## N2Gaming

run 3dmark06 cache bandwidth test and see how it list's your speeds...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W.O.T.*


I just ran a third part app that is called CPU Speed Pro and it ranked the speed of the CPU at an actual speed of 3705 MHZ. So now I really don't know.


W.O.T., sounds like to me it's a issues with CPU-Z and your motherboard. We've already determined that you disabled Cool'n'Quiet, updated the bios and manually set the multiplier. To me it sounds like a application issue. However the 800Mhz clock speed sounds like CnQ is still enabled









Good luck


----------



## GANDALF21502

Just a little update....I d/l and installed the Nforce drivers and then installed the Vista x64 drivers for the 8187 and I am no up and running...THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP GUYS!!!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
Just a little update....I d/l and installed the Nforce drivers and then installed the Vista x64 drivers for the 8187 and I am no up and running...THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP GUYS!!!

Glad you got it sorted.

Gyro


----------



## purpleannex

Hi, just to let you know, my M2N32-sli deluxe has gone to the great motherboard graveyard... probably blew ut up by overclocking it too much!

I've now replaced it with an M4N82 DELUXE, I feel really guilty about it as i loved that board, but i have to say, so far the new board is working so much better than the old one (3yrs old).

Whether it had been on its way out for a long time, or whether its because it didn't natively support the phenom II x4 940 plus other modern hardware/device settings, i don't know.

R.I.P.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W.O.T.*


Ok this is driving me nuts. I have everything working but I can't get CPUZ to validate that the speed is what it is.

The BIOS is set to 200 X 16 and sees 3.6 with voltage set too 1.3, W7 sees 3.6 although still 3.7 win exprerience, game configs see 3.6. Nvidia tools is sset to 200 X 16 and it sees 3.6. I saved this as a profile and have a rule to load this profile as soon as Windows starts.

I just ran Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory at full settings and it runs absolutely smooth. The game config sees 3.6. This game has a 2.2 minimum CPU speed recomendation.

BUT, CPUZ is still only seeing 800 X4. I don't get it.


I don't remember where I read it or what it was a fix for,but it was something about raising the fsb a few mhz above 200(201-206?)
You could try that to see if it works.

Purpleannex, sorry to here that your board died.Good luck with your new one.

Gyro


----------



## W.O.T.

Hmm I wil try that.


----------



## W.O.T.

Nope, jumped to 808 though.


----------



## kolos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W.O.T.* 
Nope, jumped to 808 though.

Did you disabled Cool'n'Quiet in bios?


----------



## N2Gaming

W.O.T., Thlnk3r got me to thinking. Maybe you could try an older version of CPUZ like say 1.49 to see if CPUZ still reports the HT Frequency @ 800MHz.

I'm sorry to hear about your M2N32 purpleannex. I took the justice of placing you in the retired M2N section of the club. Please don't be a stranger and drop by any time to join in on any topic of discussion. BTW I checked your M2N club link in your sig and it appears to be a broken link JFYI.


----------



## WBFAir

Hello all.

First time posting here.

Sorry if this has already been well established but I was just wondering if anyone can tell me if the AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz processor will work on my M2N32-SLI Deluxe motherboard.

The one I am looking at has the AMD PN# HDZ965FBGIBOX and can be found here.

If so do I have to do anything special to get it working correctly?

Is there anything I should know about its operation?

Does using it mean I will have any issues overclocking it?

My two big reasons for looking to do this is one, I want to increase my performance but I just don't have the time to deal with swapping boards.

Two is that I just love the M2N32-SLI and just don't see anything that is worth it work/results wise to get rid of it for.

Also I should note that I am planning to go to Window 7 Ultimate 64.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## W.O.T.

I just ran through a few 3dMark cpu tests and all I can get is a CPU score of 960. The program is seeing 3636MHZ as reported in the results that post online and in the program system details.

So now I don't know what speed this thing is actually working at. I think I have everything in the BIOS disabled that has to do with Q and C. So I don't know.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBFAir*


Hello all.

First time posting here.

Sorry if this has already been well established but I was just wondering if anyone can tell me if the AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz processor will work on my M2N32-SLI Deluxe motherboard.

The one I am looking at has the AMD PN# HDZ965FBGIBOX and can be found here.

If so do I have to do anything special to get it working correctly?

Is there anything I should know about its operation?

Does using it mean I will have any issues overclocking it?

My two big reasons for looking to do this is one, I want to increase my performance but I just donâ€™t have the time to deal with swapping boards.

Two is that I just love the M2N32-SLI and just donâ€™t see anything that is worth it work/results wise to get rid of it for.

Also I should note that I am planning to go to Window 7 Ultimate 64.

Thanks for any help.


Here is a list "generated by EcliseAudio"of known cpu's to work on these mobo's. I don't recall any one testing the X4 965 yet but I'm thinking it won't be much different then the x4 955 that BigJohn44 got working on this mobo seen in his post here

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W.O.T.*


I just ran through a few 3dMark cpu tests and all I can get is a CPU score of 960. The program is seeing 3636MHZ as reported in the results that post online and in the program system details.

So now I don't know what speed this thing is actually working at. I think I have everything in the BIOS disabled that has to do with Q and C. So I don't know.


 What is the total 3dmark06 score compared against your original x2 cpu scores?

Also Everest Ultimate 4.6 or 5.0 is another good application you can use to test you systems performance. I have been using 5.0 for a while now.







Thanks to that some one who helped me out with that.


----------



## Gyro

WBFAir, I would get the 125w version;http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103727. 
The one you have linked is the 140w version.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## WBFAir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


WBFAir, I would get the 125w version;http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103727. 
The one you have linked is the 140w version.

Good luck

Gyro


Wow didn't even see that!
Thanks for the heads up Gyro


----------



## W.O.T.

My scores aren't even close. This system is only scoring 3267 total. The other system with my 5000+BE is like 13000ish. Meanwhile this is only doing the cpu calculations on the 195X4. It is only scoring 1181 on the CPU the 5000+ is over 3100.

Right now I have the CPU set in the bios to the fastest speed I can still get it to post. Just over 3.7 ghz. The heat sink is warm now, it wasn't even the slightest bit warm before. W7 is showing the same, so is Nvidia system tools, 3Dmark is seeing the speed but not using it, CPUZ is not seeing it at all, and CPU Speed Proessional is seeing it a little faster then what is reported. It is seeing the same speed but reporting actual speed a little higher.

Now this is kind of confusing. Everest reports both, 4 X 195 (781MHZ total) on one part of the report and further down page it is reported at 4 X 3708MHZ.

So I am lost. Which is it and how can I really find out if it was successful or not. I am almost thinking of saying screw it and drop this into a M4N82. Funny thing is that some games run really fast on it.


----------



## N2Gaming

W.O.T. Just the fact that you are able to use the x4 955 in the mobo is a blessing in it self. Now to be able to utilize it the the fullest potencial of M2N32 possabilities then you are gonna have to play around w/different software tools to get it to run at the true spd's you desire. I have not used any software overclocking tools on this mobo so I really can't be any help. I have mentioned this a couple of times now and I will mention it one last time before exhausting my efforts. Try to use K10stat there are a lot of different web sights to help get you started in understading how to use it.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I did try my 965 to no avail, but My 965 is 140w and my M2N32WS PRO is iffy at best.(have issues getting past post with any cpu in it) That being said I believe that the 125w version (GM code at the end) should work as the 955's do.


----------



## BigJohn44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W.O.T.*


My scores aren't even close. This system is only scoring 3267 total. The other system with my 5000+BE is like 13000ish. Meanwhile this is only doing the cpu calculations on the 195X4. It is only scoring 1181 on the CPU the 5000+ is over 3100.

Right now I have the CPU set in the bios to the fastest speed I can still get it to post. Just over 3.7 ghz. The heat sink is warm now, it wasn't even the slightest bit warm before. W7 is showing the same, so is Nvidia system tools, 3Dmark is seeing the speed but not using it, CPUZ is not seeing it at all, and CPU Speed Proessional is seeing it a little faster then what is reported. It is seeing the same speed but reporting actual speed a little higher.

Now this is kind of confusing. Everest reports both, 4 X 195 (781MHZ total) on one part of the report and further down page it is reported at 4 X 3708MHZ.

So I am lost. Which is it and how can I really find out if it was successful or not. I am almost thinking of saying screw it and drop this into a M4N82. Funny thing is that some games run really fast on it.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *W.O.T.*


My scores aren't even close. This system is only scoring 3267 total. The other system with my 5000+BE is like 13000ish. Meanwhile this is only doing the cpu calculations on the 195X4. It is only scoring 1181 on the CPU the 5000+ is over 3100.

Right now I have the CPU set in the bios to the fastest speed I can still get it to post. Just over 3.7 ghz. The heat sink is warm now, it wasn't even the slightest bit warm before. W7 is showing the same, so is Nvidia system tools, 3Dmark is seeing the speed but not using it, CPUZ is not seeing it at all, and CPU Speed Proessional is seeing it a little faster then what is reported. It is seeing the same speed but reporting actual speed a little higher.

Now this is kind of confusing. Everest reports both, 4 X 195 (781MHZ total) on one part of the report and further down page it is reported at 4 X 3708MHZ.

So I am lost. Which is it and how can I really find out if it was successful or not. I am almost thinking of saying screw it and drop this into a M4N82. Funny thing is that some games run really fast on it.










-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi W.O.T.,

Sounds like you are having difficulties getting all four cores unlocked on the 955be. First, if you use the M2N32 mobo with the 955be processor, you must use overclocking software to unlock its four cores. This mobo does work with the 955be but you must help it since technically, it was designed to work with dual (2) core processors, not three and four core processors which fall into the AM3 family. The M2N32 works great with the 940be processor because that cpu (again technically) is not an AM3 but is an AM2-plus. Anyway, enough babble.

Here's what you have to do to make it work. First, download the latest nVidia video driver for your 8800's (ver 191.07). The chipset on your mobo is nVidia as are your video cards. Once you install the latest video driver, it will automatically create the NVIDIA Control Panel which allows you to adjust monitor resolutions, sli, etc. Also download the NVIDIA System Tool Version 6.05---its about 85.4mbs. Install this program. The system tool software contains a program called the Performance Tool and it will integrate itself into the NVIDIA Control Panel. Open the control panel and you will see the menu selection for the performance tool. Click on it and it'll ask you to agree to not hold nvidia accountable, etc, etc. Agree and the performance feature will be available.

When you open the Control Panel you will have four selections (CPU, Motherboard, Memory and Video Card). Click on the CPU section at the top and you will find several adjustments for the cpu, to include dropdown selections for the four cores. Select the appropriate multiplier for each core (they should all be the same multiplier value). One thing to note here is you must set the highest multiplier level you want to use in the bios first---otherwise, the core settings in the Performance Tool only permit what was set in the bios (for example, if you set 16x in the bios, then up to 16x will be available in the performance tool---17x, 17.5x, 18x, 18.5x, etc). Click apply and it will adjust your cpu clock speeds. CPU-Z and all of the other measuring tools will now recognize all four cores and will give you the correct clock speeds.

The NVIDIA System Tool Ver 6.05 is the best tool that I found for unlocking the cores on the 955be with the M2N32 mobo. One other very important thing you must do is increase your CPU voltage to at least 1.35v, otherwise, your system will be unstable.

I also strongly suggest that you closely monitor temps for both the cpu and the north/southbridges since increasing core speeds will also increase temps throughout the mobo.

N2Gaming gave you a link to my last forum post which pretty much says the same as the above. You can find it on Page #327 of the posts. Please let me know how things go---I might be able to suggest a couple of additional things to check. I am pretty sure if you follow the above instructions, it will work. Regards.

BigJohn44


----------



## thlnk3r

BigJohn44, great post +1. I'm adding the above info to my favorites









Hopefully this helps out WOT.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I did try my 965 to no avail, but My 965 is 140w and my M2N32WS PRO is iffy at best.(have issues getting past post with any cpu in it) That being said I believe that the 125w version (GM code at the end) should work as the 955's do.


Eclipseaudio4, in terms of hardware support it should work. The M2N32WS PRO has a 8-phase power design so it's capable of 200w TDP. Perhaps it's a bios limitation









Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


BigJohn44, great post +1. I'm adding the above info to my favorites









Hopefully this helps out WOT.

Eclipseaudio4, in terms of hardware support it should work. The M2N32WS PRO has a 8-phase power design so it's capable of 200w TDP. Perhaps it's a bios limitation









Good luck


Yes + 1 is a given for BigJohn44. You went beyond the call of duty fot that explanation. I commend you for your efforts sir.









I will have to virtual Sticky that post in the OP as it is very informational.









thlnk3r, Eclipse's mobo has a internal short that causes his mobo to have boot issues w/any cpu. I has the same mobo that I was not able to get running. One of these days I shall try to flex the mobo per Eclipse's suggestions to try to get mine fired up. In any case, I don't think eclipse's mobo is having compatablility issues as much as it is having conductivity issues.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


thlnk3r, Eclipse's mobo has a internal short that causes his mobo to have boot issues w/any cpu. I has the same mobo that I was not able to get running.


N2Gaming, ahh ok that rings a bell. Is this a manufacturing defect for this particular model?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, ahh ok that rings a bell. Is this a manufacturing defect for this particular model?


I can't speculate to the level of defects on the M2N32 WS Pro mobo as I don't work for ASUS. However I can only reference what I have been told to try from Eclipse. I think my mobo is just DOA from my used purchase where as Eclipse was able to get his working w/some flexing/tweeking. Eclipse seems to think it's a model defect. I honestly can only speculate and I don't have any experience on the mobo to give any true and acurate reviews of the M2N32 WS Pro mobo model.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Yeah mine was bought 2nd hand and IDK how but the person before me warped the board. I think I may have figured out what is happening with it tho. I took the Heatpipes off and noticed the MCP tim was burnt







Now If I can just get it to contact it right I may be able to use it yet, but I am not holding my breath. Looks like a trip to the hardware store to get a bolt thorough "kit"


----------



## W.O.T.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigJohn44*


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi W.O.T.,

Here's what you have to do to make it work. First, download the latest nVidia video driver for your 8800's (ver 191.07). The chipset on your mobo is nVidia as are your video cards. Once you install the latest video driver, it will automatically create the NVIDIA Control Panel which allows you to adjust monitor resolutions, sli, etc. Also download the NVIDIA System Tool Version 6.05---its about 85.4mbs. Install this program. The system tool software contains a program called the Performance Tool and it will integrate itself into the NVIDIA Control Panel. Open the control panel and you will see the menu selection for the performance tool. Click on it and it'll ask you to agree to not hold nvidia accountable, etc, etc. Agree and the performance feature will be available.

When you open the Control Panel you will have four selections (CPU, Motherboard, Memory and Video Card). Click on the CPU section at the top and you will find several adjustments for the cpu, to include dropdown selections for the four cores. Select the appropriate multiplier for each core (they should all be the same multiplier value). One thing to note here is you must set the highest multiplier level you want to use in the bios first---otherwise, the core settings in the Performance Tool only permit what was set in the bios (for example, if you set 16x in the bios, then up to 16x will be available in the performance tool---17x, 17.5x, 18x, 18.5x, etc). Click apply and it will adjust your cpu clock speeds. CPU-Z and all of the other measuring tools will now recognize all four cores and will give you the correct clock speeds.

BigJohn44



Thanks again guys for all your help I really appreciate it. I just can't figure this one out.

I did this few times now. For some reason I do not get an option to change the multi. It is locked at what ever I have it set to in the BIOS. I attached a pic of what I get. I noticed this the other day but no matter what I can't get that option anywhere.

I know this is what is keeping me out of using the 4 cores in all the apps I run on it. It runs games that have quite steep requirments and some 3rd party apps show the speed but it won't validate on Everest or CPUZ, or benchmark properly.

What do do you think is the reason why I am not seeing the mulit for the cores in the control panel?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W.O.T.*


I did this few times now. For some reason I do not get an option to change the multi. It is locked at what ever I have it set to in the BIOS. I attached a pic of what I get. I noticed this the other day but no matter what I can't get that option anywhere.


W.O.T., according to this manual that covers version 6.05 there should be a section under "Performance" called, _Dynamic BIOS Access_. From there you can select "Chipset Features I" from the _Available BIOS Pages:_ drop down box. Under "Performance - Frequency" the _CPU Multiplier_ option is listed. Now WHY the Dynamic BIOS Page option is not showing up under "Performance" has me a bit confused. Hopefully BigJohn can weigh in on this one (or maybe someone else?)

Good luck


----------



## W.O.T.

Don't know but I have no control over the multi in the control panel. I have even uninstalled and reinstalled about times thinking something was missing. But I have a feeling something is default shut off in the config file.

I did down load an AMD clock tool that states the speed now at 3990 which is what I have it set at in the BIOS.


----------



## BigJohn44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W.O.T.*


Thanks again guys for all your help I really appreciate it. I just can't figure this one out.

I did this few times now. For some reason I do not get an option to change the multi. It is locked at what ever I have it set to in the BIOS. I attached a pic of what I get. I noticed this the other day but no matter what I can't get that option anywhere.

I know this is what is keeping me out of using the 4 cores in all the apps I run on it. It runs games that have quite steep requirments and some 3rd party apps show the speed but it won't validate on Everest or CPUZ, or benchmark properly.

What do do you think is the reason why I am not seeing the mulit for the cores in the control panel?



Hi W.O.T.,

Sorry to hear that the software didn't work. After examining your Control Panel attachment, it appears that a key component of the Performance Tool software did not load during installation. I included a snapshot of my last Performance Tool/CPU page and as you will see, directly below the "HT Bus" slider, there is another line labled: CPU Core Multiplier as well as two boxes/dropdowns---one is called "core" which allows you to select each core (1-4) and the other has the available multiplier settings. In my case I had set a bios multiplier of 18x so multipliers 0 (zero) up to 18x were available.

You might uninstall and reinstall the Performance Tool 6.05 software---use Windows "add/remove" programs utility. When it asks if you want to remove all associated files, etc, say yes. This will not uninstall your NVIDIA video driver nor the Nvidia Control Panel, just the performance tool. Don't set up any profiles just yet. Go through the accept EUL agreement, etc, then check the CPU utility for the aforementioned CPU Core Multiplier line. If its there, then, select and set the multiplier for each core and hit "apply." You can then set up and save a profile.

I used this program on both Win-7 64bit and Win XP Pro 32bit and it loaded all of its components without problems. The only other thing I did in the bios was disable all of the power related features to include the fan thingy (QFan I think). I did find that the Performance Tool is hardware/firmware sensitive--it looks for the nvidia mobo sensors and determines the components you have attached to the mobo. You might also check that you are not running another overclocking tool---the mobo sensors only like to work with one program at a time. I'll check back to see if this helps or not. Good luck!!!

BigJohn44

To think3r and N2Gaming: Glad you think the feedback was useful.

To think3r (& W.O.T.):

I just read your post #3952. This version of the performance tool was developed to work with nForce mobos series 6XX & 7XX. It works with most nvidia video cards. It also works with the M2N32-SLI (a 590sli mobo) but uses a limited feature set. You won't get all of the utility features such as the full blown "dynamic bios" feature, nor can you adjust voltages with our mobo. With that said, the CPU Core Multiplier Tool is activated (and should be available) for the M2N32 mobo. Again, see my attachment. Regards.

BigJohn44


----------



## W.O.T.

I can't figure this out.

I have reinstalled this about 6 times this afternoon and it will not show up. What build of 6.05 are you guys using. The only on e I can findis 6.05.13.05

I can not for life of me get the Dynamic Bios feature to show up. I took out the video drivers, reinstalled the system tools and nothing.

Don't know what I could be doing wrong but the software does not want to cooperate with me.

Is there somewhere I can get into the config file to get it to work?


----------



## BigJohn44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W.O.T.*


I can't figure this out.

I have reinstalled this about 6 times this afternoon and it will not show up. What build of 6.05 are you guys using. The only on e I can findis 6.05.13.05

I can not for life of me get the Dynamic Bios feature to show up. I took out the video drivers, reinstalled the system tools and nothing.

Don't know what I could be doing wrong but the software does not want to cooperate with me.

Is there somewhere I can get into the config file to get it to work?



Hi W.O.T.,

Again, sorry to hear that you still have a problem. Obviously something is causing your version of the 6.05 Performance Tool to not fully install. The only difference that I see between your system and mine is you have 2 x 8800-SLI video cards and use three (3) gbytes of ram---I had four (4) gbytes ram--each slot populated with one (1) gbyte. Your 8800s are the next generation vids but that should not be a problem because the performance tool was designed to work with them too.

Just to make sure that we have exact supporting software underneath all of this, the hardware/drivers I mention here worked with the 6.05 program. I am suggesting this in case maybe I had something running that you don't.

- Bios: Ver 2208 or 2209

- Win-7 RC Ultimate 64bit: NVIDIA nForce Chipset Ver 15.35 (Unique to Win-7)

- Win XP Pro 32bit (SP3): Nvidia nForce Chipset Ver 15.25 and 15.46

- Sound Driver SOUNDMAX xxxx6110 (32 & 64bit) - (Onboard audio chip)

- Video Cards in SLI: 2 x EVGA 7900 GT KO.

Don't know if your driver suite/software is different or not but the above versions worked with the Performance Tool. It didn't matter if the OS was Win-7 or XP Pro. I can't think of any unusual settings that I had in the Bios. I also use Norton 360 anti-virus and have its firewall activated, but had no problems. I did turn off XP Pro's firewall, however. I didn't do anything special with Win-7's security settings.

If you are using an anti-virus and/or a standalone firewall, you might turn them off temporarily and try and reinstall the 6.05. Sometimes the security software might block full installs of programs that modify protected components/firmware. Oh yes, my version is the same as yours, 6.05.13.05. Hope this helps!!!

BigJohn44


----------



## W.O.T.

Ooooh the frustration.

Now I am dealing with a failed unstall/install and I can't even get it to reload now.

I run the software and all I get is an error, either when I try to install it or remove it. I can't even get rid of it throught the registry.


----------



## W.O.T.

Well just to verify that I am not crazy I installed the exact same software on the other system and it does the same thing. No multiplier support at all. It has the multi locked at 25 thought even thought it is set to 14 in the bios.

I think I am out of ideas on how to get it to make the multis usable outside the bios. The Nvidia software will not load on the system anymore and I can't take it off either. I don't know what happened but it is stuck in limbo now.

I don't even know if a reload of Windows will do anything.


----------



## kolos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W.O.T.*


Well just to verify that I am not crazy I installed the exact same software on the other system and it does the same thing. No multiplier support at all. It has the multi locked at 25 thought even thought it is set to 14 in the bios.

I think I am out of ideas on how to get it to make the multis usable outside the bios. The Nvidia software will not load on the system anymore and I can't take it off either. I don't know what happened but it is stuck in limbo now.

I don't even know if a reload of Windows will do anything.


As I see, you are using Windows 7. Do you have possibility to try XP or Vista? I'm not computer expert, but It's look like to me that some drivers for CPU or MB are missing







?


----------



## W.O.T.

My other system is running XP. Same video cards. It has a 5000+ BE dual core though.

Everything in the device manager is there with no conflicts or missing drivers. So I have no idea.


----------



## W.O.T.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigJohn44* 

- Win-7 RC Ultimate 64bit: NVIDIA nForce Chipset Ver 15.35 (Unique to Windows 7


I tried this and it won't even install. The version is wrong. It just gives me an error.


----------



## G-Byte

Have you tried the 64bit cpu-z or is that what you are using now?


----------



## W.O.T.

Yup using the 64 bit version.


----------



## thlnk3r

W.O.T., what I find interesting though is that Cool'n'Quiet typically throttles the cpu clock speed down to 800Mhz. This is another reason why some of us were suggesting that you look into that. I'm assuming while running CPU-Z the processor is idle hence why it's being listed as 800Mhz. Are there any other "throttling" related options in the bios?

Good luck


----------



## W.O.T.

Everything I am aware of is disabled in the BIOS. The only thing under that heading that is enabled is the CPU virtualization.

Everything else is disabled. The thing I don't get is I am not getting any support in the Nvidia System Tools for anything that has to do with the multipliers. The only thing I get is the "locked" multi at 19 that I set in the bios. The other machine is seeing 25 when I have it set to 14. Which really me confused.


----------



## W.O.T.

So what I don't get with this is, is the CPU actually running at the speeds in the BIOS and what is reported by some of the other apps or what gives?

I just ran through Splinter Cell: Double Agent that has some very steep system requirments and it is dead smooth. I even have it running on at set of 7600GTs in SLI and it runs perfect.

Is it that programs like CPUZ and Everest see the CPU throttled back some how or what? There is no way a high end game like that will play this smooth with only 800mhz. Minimum req say a 3ghz cpu dual core preferred.

I am looking for my copy of Crysis to see if it runs on this.


----------



## kolos

W.O.T., do you have your Power Option (power plan) in Windows set to High performance?


----------



## W.O.T.

Yes everything is set to not save anything power wise.

As I said a little frustrating. I will figure it out but what major PITA.


----------



## kolos

Crucial si that you have both, minimum and maximum, processor state set on 100%.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W.O.T.* 
Is it that programs like CPUZ and Everest see the CPU throttled back some how or what? There is no way a high end game like that will play this smooth with only 800mhz. Minimum req say a 3ghz cpu dual core preferred.

W.O.T., what does _My Computer_ properties say? I'm almost positive that during gaming your processor is running at it's rated speed. Question, have you already attempted to overclock this processor?

Good luck


----------



## W.O.T.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kolos* 
Crucial si that you have both, minimum and maximum, processor state set on 100%.

The only option I have under Processor Power Managment is system cooling policy.

Unless I am looking in the wrong place.

And I have the cpu is running at 3990MHZ. I have had it as high as 4.2 but I didn't know if it was actually going at that speed or if it was just stating it and not actually doing it. You know what I mean. Games seem to run fast but benchmarking apps rate slower then my 5000+BE.


----------



## thlnk3r

W.O.T., does the correct speed show up when the processor is overclocked? How many different BIOS versions did you try? Also the power management setting that Kolos is referring to is in Windows 7.

Good luck


----------



## kolos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W.O.T.*


The only option I have under Processor Power Managment is system cooling policy.

Unless I am looking in the wrong place.


Yes, you are looking at right place, but obviously settings that I mentioned in last post are missing for you. Do you have same on your 5000+BE system (no CPU state)?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kolos*


Yes, you are looking at right place, but obviously settings that I mentioned in last post are missing for you. Do you have same on your 5000+BE system (no CPU state)?


Kolos, are you referring to the "High Performance" setting within the power management interface?


----------



## kolos

Yes.


----------



## W.O.T.

I have tried BIOS versions 1901 to 2209 which is on there now. There are no other power settings on either machine. The 5000+ is still running XP but has the same bios and the same drivers. I have even switched the ram back and forth and video cards as well.

The CPU speeds always show on the bios and when windows starts up in the system properties. AMD core speed shows 3990mhz, CPU Speed Pro shows 4111mhz, Prime95 shows all 4 at 3990mhz, CPUZ shows 4x810, the weirdest one is Everest. Under the CPU properties it shows 4X210, under the multi CPU heading it shows each core individually at 3990mhz. That one confuses me as it shows both speeds.

Games are running at speed though. I just ran Rainbow Six Vegas at high settings and have smooth game play. Again this has recommended requirements of 3.5ghz cpu or higher and in the game config it sees 4x3990mhz.

I can't get Crysis to run,it just crashes to desktop, I think it needs a patch or two.

I also ran a run of Prime95 and it sees the CPU as a quad and at 3990mhz.

So I think most programs see the right speed, it is just a little confusing to see one defaulting to 4x210 and the others at the right speed.


----------



## thlnk3r

W.O.T., I think it's safe to say that your processor is running at it's rated speed. The Google searches that I did came back with everything referencing to "Cool'n'Quiet" being enabled. This was in regards to users seeing the 800Mhz clock speed in CPU-Z. Were you able to locate the _High Performance stat_e in the "Power Management feature"?

I'm kind of out of suggestions










Does anyone else have anything for WOT to try?

Good luck


----------



## W.O.T.

Yeah that is all I can find too. Man this is frustrating.

Q and C is fully disabled so that is a non-issue.

I still don't see that feature in the power management. Under High Perf there is still only the same settings as the other power options, nothing for High Performance state.

Do you have a screen shot?


----------



## BigJohn44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W.O.T.* 
Yeah that is all I can find too. Man this is frustrating.

Q and C is fully disabled so that is a non-issue.

I still don't see that feature in the power management. Under High Perf there is still only the same settings as the other power options, nothing for High Performance state.

Do you have a screen shot?

Hey W.O.T.,

It sounds like something has gotten corrupted if you can't uninstall the program.

As I mentioned, our mobo doesn't have the ESA functionality but it does respond to some of the features on the program tool---the core/multiplier adjustment being one of them. Until you unlock each core, CPUz only registers core clock speeds as 800mhz. Prior to my installing the performance tool software, it appeared that my pc also ran ok when playing games. It almost looked like the cpu speed was scaling from its default/low power standby speed of 800mhz up to my multiplier/fsb speed as needed. I got the distinct impression that it turned cores on as needed up to max bios settings based on gameplay need. AMD's monitoring tools showed bios listed cpu speed and I think PC Wizard did too but CPUZ and OCCT and some other tools didn't until the cores were unlocked.

My cpu did not do well with the stress testing tools---in fact, the scores were very low. Most of those programs stress each core individually while some scenarios target the aggregate cpu speed. I did have to remove an amd "dual core power optimizer" software program that caused problems when I first installed my 955be but that shouldn't be a problem for you because of your Win-7 OS. Let me ask a couple of questions.

- What size file did you download? Mine was 85.4mb.

- When you installed the program did you select all three components to install: Nvidia system monitor, performance tool and update tool?

- Were the monitoring and update tools available--if so, could you activate them?

- Also, can you provide a snapshot of the Nvidia Control Panel window?

Finally, if you think it worth the try, I will gladly provide you with my copy of the Performance tool software---I just need someone to clue me in on how to do it via the forum. Regards.

BigJohn44


----------



## drutort

well i upgraded and swapped ram, and now running higher on 2 cores third core is previous value

I got a Question, is running diff core speeds ok? i mean performance wise? does it work fine or is it better to have all cores at the same clock? if it does not matter then ill keep it this way cause 2 cores are doing .5x multi higher then the third one

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=820781

also fsb and ram at 251









now only debating if i should get a 2nd gf 9800 gtx+ they are very cheap, and sli and physx look good though i dont game atm, i might play some games like back to the fps ones, cause i dont want any mmo eating all my free time like in the past

getting like 15k in 3dmark 2k6









waiting on my 7900 gt rma too


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W.O.T.* 
I still don't see that feature in the power management. Under High Perf there is still only the same settings as the other power options, nothing for High Performance state.

Do you have a screen shot?

WOT, it should be under Control Panel -> Power Options. Here's a link to a screenshot showing the option: http://www.howtogeek.com/geekers/up/...1-23-06-52.png.

Hope that helps

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigJohn44* 
Finally, if you think it worth the try, I will gladly provide you with my copy of the Performance tool software---I just need someone to clue me in on how to do it via the forum. Regards.

BigJohn44, not sure what the attachment file size limit is on OCN but I'm pretty sure it's less than 84MB. Would it be possible for you to provide a direct link to the application?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drutort* 
well i upgraded and swapped ram, and now running higher on 2 cores third core is previous value

I got a Question, is running diff core speeds ok? i mean performance wise? does it work fine or is it better to have all cores at the same clock? if it does not matter then ill keep it this way cause 2 cores are doing .5x multi higher then the third one

Drutort, to be honest I didn't know you had the ability to change the clock speed for each core with this board. I'm a bit curious now on the end results. Hopefully one of the guys here can answer your question with more detail. In my opinion I think it would be best to run all the cores at the same speed.

Good luck


----------



## drutort

here is a question to you guys, which app shows the proper cpu voltages?

i ask because im trying to do cool n quiet, it does work, but im getting mixxed readings as far as voltages from the amd power monitor to core temp .99.5 to cpu-z

ok amd power does not register the fsb oc, you can o/c your fsb and keep cool n quiet on this board, apparently even change cpu voltage (keep multi on auto it will be your max stock multi mine is 14 (200x14 2.8ghz stock) )... this is my concern

_bios settings_
manual pcie (100mhz)
manual cpu voltage 1.5v, ram 2.05v
auto cpu multi
fsb 251mhz
ram (800mhz)
100mv offset

both cpu z and core temp tell me the right low power state which is 1ghz not 800mhz like amd power reports... BUT cpu-z reports power in between what is set in bios, and it does not change with stepping

*amd power monitor*: shows stock voltage 1.15v and stock mhz 800mhz not o/c fsb
(under load 2.8ghz 1.325v)

*cpu-z*: shows proper mhz 1ghz, but voltage is in the middle? 1.4v bios set to 1.5v + 100mv offset
(under load 3.5ghz 1.376v)

*core temp*: shows right mhz 1ghz, but shows stock voltages ie at 4x 1.15v
(under load 3.5ghz 1.325v)

*asus cool n quite*: reports similar to bios voltage 1.558v does not vary with stepping, shows proper mhz that is: lowest 251x4=1ghz
(under load 3.5ghz 1.51v)

i am not sure if the 100mv offset in bios really gives 100mv or something like 50mv?

also i noticed this mobo doesnt have very stable voltages, changes esp under load

so what are my true values!! :swearing: for voltages??? so i can find out my min and max and tweak cool n quite









my last alternative is to control everything through windows... and keep some stock/auto values in bios


----------



## W.O.T.

Ok, wierdest thing ever this morning. I played with this thing all day yesturday (as you can tell from my posts). Couldn't get jack to work. All I did was turn it on this morning and boom. I get this. And it is validated through CPUZ. FINALLY!!! I can't count how many times I rebooted this sucker and never got jack.

This is a link to the online validation. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=821508

Thanks everyone I know I was kind of a PITA but it was worth it. I can;t figure out why the drivers didn't click in before but it was a nice surprise to wakr up to today.


----------



## N2Gaming




----------



## W.O.T.

Now I have to trouble shoot random reboots.









The temps seem OK but when ever I run a benchmark tool it gives a BSOD. At this point I can't pin it down.


----------



## DrSwizz

One more validation link for the CPU compatibility list:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=820252

@W.O.T.> Good to see you finally got it to work.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drutort*


here is a question to you guys, which app shows the proper cpu voltages?

i ask because im trying to do cool n quiet, it does work, but im getting mixxed readings as far as voltages from the amd power monitor to core temp .99.5 to cpu-z


Drutort, in my experience most of these applications display varying voltage readings. They usually differ of about 0.01 - 0.03. I typically run Everest and it's slightly different from what I get from CPU-Z.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W.O.T.*


Now I have to trouble shoot random reboots.









The temps seem OK but when ever I run a benchmark tool it gives a BSOD. At this point I can't pin it down.


W.O.T., do you have random reboots while at stock settings? I'd first test with just stock settings. I also recommend running a stability test with either Prime 95 or OCCT. You could simply just have a unstable overclock.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## BigJohn44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W.O.T.* 
Ok, wierdest thing ever this morning. I played with this thing all day yesturday (as you can tell from my posts). Couldn't get jack to work. All I did was turn it on this morning and boom. I get this. And it is validated through CPUZ. FINALLY!!! I can't count how many times I rebooted this sucker and never got jack.

This is a link to the online validation. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=821508

Thanks everyone I know I was kind of a PITA but it was worth it. I can;t figure out why the drivers didn't click in before but it was a nice surprise to wakr up to today.









Hey W.O.T.,

Congratulations!!! In my youth we use to call what happened to you just plain old "FM" but I don't think I can translate the meaning on the forum.

I fully agree with think3r that maybe you increased your performance specs a bit much initially which is causing your BSODs during the stress tests. As think3r suggested, try the stress tests at default settings---I think you will see pretty good results as well as good stability. If you do overclock, you will need some voltage increases at several places (nb, sb & cpu) in order to get stable results at the setting you current are using. You'll have to play with your system because the adjustments are very system specific. Anyway, congratulations again.

I guess I have to confess that I too have gone over to the "dark side" similar to eclipseaudio4, one of the other very active forum members. My new primary mobo is the MSI 790FX-GD70. I plan to pass my M2N32 on to my wife since her present cpu is an old Athlon 3800 and we have proven that the M2N32 is still a viable player with some of the updated cpus. I decided to change mobos after upgrading my cpu cooler to a Thermalright 120 Black. After installing it I found that it covered too much of the NB cooling fins and I started getting NB temps a little higher than wanted. The "true Black" dropped cpu temps down to the mid-high 20's but the NB was another matter altogether. You're using water cooling on your cpu so you shouldn't have the same problem. Anyway, glad to see you finally got it running. Regards.

BigJohn44


----------



## W.O.T.

Yup unstable OC. Ran for a few hours at 3.2 on Prime 95 at 72 degrees and not a hiccup. SO I am very pleased. I get to string out a major upgrade for long while and I know I have a good amount of headroom on the puppy in this board.

I will wait until a good replacement board comes along at an even better price then upgrade to that.

If I can get 4ghz out of it on this board I will be floored. Did I mention I love this MOBO.


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W.O.T.*


Yup unstable OC. Ran for a few hours at 3.2 on Prime 95 at 72 degrees and not a hiccup. SO I am very pleased. I get to string out a major upgrade for long while and I know I have a good amount of headroom on the puppy in this board.

I will wait until a good replacement board comes along at an even better price then upgrade to that.

If I can get 4ghz out of it on this board I will be floored. Did I mention I love this MOBO.










CONGRADS! 4ghz would be GREAT! I LOVE THIS MOBO....


----------



## N2Gaming

Heck I can remeber when we were all dreaming about being able to run the New Ph II x4 940 BE's in these mobo's. Then it actually became a reality.







I think many of us were floored about the x4 940 working in this mobo. I'd bet that any AM3 chip desigend w/125w and AM2+ socket pin layout will work in these mobo's w/a little bit of software tweeking.


----------



## drutort

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W.O.T.* 
Yup unstable OC. Ran for a few hours at 3.2 on Prime 95 at 72 degrees and not a hiccup. SO I am very pleased. I get to string out a major upgrade for long while and I know I have a good amount of headroom on the puppy in this board.

I will wait until a good replacement board comes along at an even better price then upgrade to that.

If I can get 4ghz out of it on this board I will be floored. Did I mention I love this MOBO.









just want to be clear, when ppl say prime95 i think if you got more then 2 cores you have to run the one that is newest which does multi threads... so it will load all of your cores at 100% and test that way... cause i had the older one and when i did the benchmark it would not load the cpu's at 100% makes sense as it would balance the load, but then with the 100% on all cores its a diff story


----------



## W.O.T.

Yeah I ran it, and all 4 cores show that there are calculations on all 4. They load 100% as per W7 perfomance monitor and also with Core Temp I believe.

Mine ran for a few hours and hit a peak of 72 celcius.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W.O.T.*


Mine ran for a few hours and hit a peak of 72 celcius.


W.O.T., that is a pretty high load temperature. What application was displaying this reading? Did everything keep running ok while at this temperature?

Good luck


----------



## W.O.T.

I was running Core Temp. The idle temps said 39. This was still air cooled so I don't know if that matters.


----------



## GEO.PS

Hi 2 all! Ssory my english... Today i am bought Phenom II X4 945 (HDX945*W*) AM3. My mobo is M2N-Sli Deluxe (1701). System start without any problems. No "cool boot" problems after three starts. Ram in Dual, but DC Mode - Unganged.

So - i am happy







If you want proof http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=827096

M2N-Sli Deluxe & X4 945 work!


----------



## N2Gaming

Good Job GEO.PS... Thank you for sharing w/us.







am3 FTW


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *geo.ps*


hi 2 all! Ssory my english... Today i am bought phenom ii x4 945 (hdx945*w*) am3. My mobo is m2n-sli deluxe (1701). System start without any problems. No "cool boot" problems after three starts. Ram in dual, but dc mode - unganged.

So - i am happy







if you want proof http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=827096

m2n-sli deluxe & x4 945 work!


nice....:d


----------



## N2Gaming

GEO.PS, I forgot to mention this in my last post but did you notice your CPUZ was not validated??? You may want to try tweeking w/your settings a little to get your CPUZ to validate. Make sure your system date/time are corect and your system is stable. Have you run memtest86+ to make sure your ram is good. I know others have had a problem validating w/CPUZ in the past and I don't know what they did to correct the situation to get CPUZ to validate there system...

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## GEO.PS

*N2Gaming*

I am change my mail from @mail.ru to @tut.by... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=827345


----------



## N2Gaming

So all you had to do was change your email address when you validated? I'll try to remember this.


----------



## GEO.PS

Yes! I again typed @mail.ru and cpu-z showed red cross on my results. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=827488









I have already met sites\\soft that don't work with mail.ru correctly. But i have some mails on this case








______________________

Ohmm... Not so easy. CPU-Z show red cross when i type @mail.ru in About>Validation and then press Submit. But valid if press Valid button in main window  Bug? Ok, not for this theme.

X4 945 is working and this is main!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=827516


----------



## drutort

im really curious now if the new 4x 125w BE works on this mobo, only reason i ask is that my bro who got a new asus mobo (crosshair III) and that mobo needed new bios to run it, he couldnt post with it was getting some dram error, only when he put the 720be back in and d/l flash new bios then his system posted

so if a new mobo needed a bios flash to work, i hope ours still works without any problems, it would be really nice to get it later on and transition to new mobo/ram when things get cheaper


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drutort*


im really curious now if the new 4x 125w BE works on this mobo,


Drutort, the above sounds like the older 140w processors are not compatible? I don't see why the new 965 wouldn't be compatible. Plenty of tdp headroom


----------



## Surprentis

Hello!!

I have been a proud owner of the M2n32SLI-Deluxe since 2007 and now i think its time to have some fun
Currently it has a

OCZ Platinum 2 x 2GB 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066
AMD Athlon 64 FX-62 2.8GHz Socket AM2 Dual-Core 
GeForce 8800GTS 320MB

in it and im about to update the bios for added support of newer processors!

Am i going crazy or are we able to put quad cores phenoms in here??? I want to upgrade the processor for sure! Im also here because im a n00b at overclocking and am ready to start trying it out!

Once again hello and any help/tips is appreciated!


----------



## Surprentis

why does this not support 1066 ram in the bios? updated to the newest bios Beta Version 2209

edit: is there anyone here that would be kind enough to sit with me in a chat room so i could ask questions on overclocking my system ?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86* 
Hello!!

I have been a proud owner of the M2n32SLI-Deluxe since 2007 and now i think its time to have some fun
Currently it has a

OCZ Platinum 2 x 2GB 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066
AMD Athlon 64 FX-62 2.8GHz Socket AM2 Dual-Core
GeForce 8800GTS 320MB

in it and im about to update the bios for added support of newer processors!

Am i going crazy or are we able to put quad cores phenoms in here??? I want to upgrade the processor for sure! Im also here because im a n00b at overclocking and am ready to start trying it out!

Once again hello and any help/tips is appreciated!


Yes, all the most recent CPUs seems to work. 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86* 
why does this not support 1066 ram in the bios? updated to the newest bios Beta Version 2209

edit: is there anyone here that would be kind enough to sit with me in a chat room so i could ask questions on overclocking my system ?

The 1066MHz RAM option is only shows when you use a Phenom/Phenom II CPU.

I can chat with you if you want to. I guess I will be awake for 1-2 hours more. I have not used IRC in years, but I'll give it a try, or did you have some other kind of chat room in mind?


----------



## Surprentis

well im leaving work now wont be home for about another 25 minutes but there is also ventrillo for voice chat, AIM (yuck) ...ill download whatever you like to use? Gmail chat is pretty nice too..if you have a Steam account we can chat there also since i use steam.. Let me know whats good for you in a private message if you want. P.S Just updated some of my computer specs..will make it as detailed as possible


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86* 
well im leaving work now wont be home for about another 25 minutes but there is also ventrillo for voice chat, AIM (yuck) ...ill download whatever you like to use? Gmail chat is pretty nice too..if you have a Steam account we can chat there also since i use steam.. Let me know whats good for you in a private message if you want. P.S Just updated some of my computer specs..will make it as detailed as possible

I'll send you a PM regarding the chat.


----------



## N2Gaming

You are the first person I have heard of haing a FX62 in this mobo. I wonder if it is much different from my Athlon X2 5400+ BE. They both clock at 2.8GHz and both have unlocked multipliers FTW.







I don't think my 5400+ cost as much as the FX 62 new though. How much was that chip when you paid for it if you don't mind me asking.

Regarding the DDR2-1066 ram option. Yes as soon as you put a cpu that supports DDR2-1066 ram you should see that option available. However, in my trials I have found it best to overclock the FSB w/the ram set at DDR2-800 to bring it up to ram clock spd's as close to DDR2-1066 as possible and have a higher HT clock and for overall higher system performance.


----------



## DannyOcean

I was reading through this thread to see if anyone had confirmed the 965BE 140W working in the M2N32 Deluxe Wireless. Couldn't find any verification so I plopped mine in and it works!
Here are the system specs and details.

Bios 2209
AMD 965 BE 140W
1 GB G.Skill 800MHz(I took out the other 3 sticks and haven't put them back yet)
ASUS M2N32 Deluxe Wireless
Thermaltake 550W modular PS
2x7900 GTX SLI
X-Fi EM soundcard
2x160GB Hitachi HDD
1X500 Seagate HDD
Swiftech Storm WB with 1/2" tubing 2x120 Rad top mount
Antec 900 case
LG DVD Burner
XP Pro SP3 32bit

When I first installed the CPU I changed nothing with the BIOS that was already setup with a X2 6400+ BE chip other than taking out 3 sticks of memory










System posted fine but slower than normal. Found out BIOS read CPU correctly but put CPU multi @4 so it was only running 800MHz. It also dropped CPU vcore to 1.1v (it was in AUTO)
As you can see all 4 cores were recognized and running!









Superpi however was backing up cpuz as times were very slow.
Strange thing was XP was seeing the CPU speed as 3.41GHz but wasn't running it that fast.

I attempted to manually adjust the CPU multi in the BIOS and it does allow up to 24x multi and did save mine @ stock 17x but when rebooted it still defaulted to 4x. Also manually set all voltages, cpu vcore to 1.45v etc

I then did as WOT suggested to another member and installed nTune 6.05
Bang! Made sure to adjust cpu multi for each core as well









Superpi









I have not tried any OCing yet and my CPU temps started out very high 58-60C using ASUS Probe II. nVidia monitor read 52C and has been dropping some as the thermal paste settles I believe, now 42C @ idle.
Mind you my watercooling setup is less than efficient as I have a top mount radiator in my antec 900 case and the only fan being used to push air over it is the top fan I reversed to blow air down into the case, there is about 1/3 of the rad with no airflow at all. It did keep the 6400 at 33C idle and 44C load but I may need some additional airflow to keep the beast cool.

Later I plan on putting 2 8800GT's in SLI and the other three sticks of memory and try some OCing. This computer is not my full time pc but rather a rig that sits in the kitchen for my 22 month old son to watch 3DMark03, he loves the "Airplanes" and run DVD's but I may have to use it as my primary as my other MB, a ASUS AMD 790GX will not run SLI even with all the different hacks out there.

I'll keep this thread updated but so far AM3 965 BE 140W is a GO!


----------



## DannyOcean

A quick 3DMark03 run of 37,204
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6221108
I did add the other 3 sticks of memory as well.
the 7900GTX's would run stock scores of about 36K with the 6400+ so it seems to be running fine.
Now for some cinebench 10


----------



## thlnk3r

DannyOcean, welcome to Overclock.net









It's nice to see another working 965BE. You and WOT are about the only ones I know of. I don't think this would have been possible without BigJohn's nTune suggestion!

Temperatures do seem a little high but I'm assuming you'll take care of that. I'm looking forward to the overclocking part.

Good luck


----------



## DrSwizz

I experimented a little with a M2N32 WS Pro board today; I tried my Sempron 140 CPU on it.
With BIOS 2001 it failed to boot.
With BIOS 1903 it also failed to boot.
With BIOS 1802: Success! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=833038 
My Athlon II 240 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=833218 works too 

The BIOS seems to be a little confused; It shows that my CPU is running at 2600MHz and that it has 4x 1024KB L2 cache, but other than that it works just fine so far.

@DannyOcean

Good to see that AMDs newest chip works with our boards.


----------



## John Boy

I bougt the new 965 BE 125W. It doesn't work on my m2n32 sli deluxe. When I turn on my PC, the screen stays black. There is no beep from the mainboard. And i can't get into the bios. Can someone help me?

I tested it with all bios settings at default. I reseted the cmos. I have no idea what the problem is. I also tested to set the multiplicator at 15.

The bios version is 2209.


----------



## DannyOcean

Just a little update.
So far 3.8GHz is bench stable. Ran a host of 3DMark03, 3DMark06 and Cinebench 10
I can tell the memory bandwidth is hurting my scores some. I may have to sell my current memory and get some 1333 to let the cpu stretch out.
Also swapped the 7900 GTX's with a pair of 8800GT's

3DMark03 60,084
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6221227

3DMark06 18,620
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12489808

All 3DMark benches run at 200x19. I set multi on MB to 20x but using ntune its only set at 19x, otherwise it will still only boot @ 4x. Futuremark though reads the MB multi setting which is not what its actually running.









Also run at 3.8GHz but with the 7900's

Temps are down further to 33-34 idle. I believe my first application of thermal paste was rushed and I had poor coverage with some crappy no name 10% silver paste. Second application I used some Artic Alumina and temps are much better, pretty much in line with the 6400+

I'm pleased so far.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *John Boy*


I bougt the new 965 BE 125W. It doesn't work on my m2n32 sli deluxe. When I turn on my PC, the screen stays black. There is no beep from the mainboard. And i can't get into the bios. Can someone help me?

I tested it with all bios settings at default. I reseted the cmos. I have no idea what the problem is. I also tested to set the multiplicator at 15.

The bios version is 2209.


Try booting with fewer memory sticks.
If that doesn't work: Boot with another CPU; set the memory divider at low value, leave all other settings at auto.
After that I guess you could try older BIOSes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyOcean*


Just a little update.
So far 3.8GHz is bench stable. Ran a host of 3DMark03, 3DMark06 and Cinebench 10
I can tell the memory bandwidth is hurting my scores some. I may have to sell my current memory and get some 1333 to let the cpu stretch out.
Also swapped the 7900 GTX's with a pair of 8800GT's


1333MHz DDR2??

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyOcean*


3DMark03 60,084
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6221227

3DMark06 18,620
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12489808

All 3DMark benches run at 200x19. I set multi on MB to 20x but using ntune its only set at 19x, otherwise it will still only boot @ 4x. Futuremark though reads the MB multi setting which is not what its actually running.









Also run at 3.8GHz but with the 7900's

Temps are down further to 33-34 idle. I believe my first application of thermal paste was rushed and I had poor coverage with some crappy no name 10% silver paste. Second application I used some Artic Alumina and temps are much better, pretty much in line with the 6400+

I'm pleased so far.


Nice. 3.8Ghz is not bad at all 

Use a lower multiplier and raise the HT reference clock; That will overclock the NB/L3 cache


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DannyOcean* 
Just a little update.
So far 3.8GHz is bench stable. Ran a host of 3DMark03, 3DMark06 and Cinebench 10
I can tell the memory bandwidth is hurting my scores some.

DannyOcean, looking great









Have you tried stability testing with Prime95/OCCT yet?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrSwizz* 
1333MHz DDR2??

DrSwizz, as far as I know DDR2-1250 is the fastest I know of









Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Thlnk3r, I just found this thread regarding Team making some DDR2-1300. However Google was not able to turn up any other DDR2-1300 Vendors for sale atm.


----------



## DannyOcean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


1333MHz DDR2??

Nice. 3.8Ghz is not bad at all 

Use a lower multiplier and raise the HT reference clock; That will overclock the NB/L3 cache 


Sorry, my mind was thinking of the DDR3 I have in another rig.
Maybe some 1066 would be better suited.

I'll give it a go tomorrow with some different OCing configs.
I'll also try for some stability other than looping 3DMark
I may even try a different WC setup

BTW, 3.8 was about as high a stable OC I had with my ASUS M4A78T-E AM3 board. I did have a better OC when using the onboard gfx as 4.0 was stable and 4.1 bench stable, watercooled.

I do prefer the M2N32-SLI board over the M4A78T-E.


----------



## PeNeTrAtOrX

Phenom II x4 965 be valid on M2N32-SLI Deluxe http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=833429

for questions add my xfire (penetratorx) primary language is german


----------



## N2Gaming

WOW there seems to be an influx of new Ph II x4 965 users on these mobo's, I like it. Welcome to OCN guys.


----------



## N2Gaming

I am happy to anounce drutort and DannyOcean are the latest members to join our club. Welcome to the club guys. Please feel free to discuss and share any computer related information in our club. It's great to see there are still a lot of users out there who truly appriciate these great mobo's and understand what it's like to be amongst the few brave enough to try a AM3 CPU upgrade that's not on ASUS's CPU supported list FTW.


----------



## thlnk3r

Welcome Drutort and DannyOcean to the Club


----------



## DannyOcean

Thanks guys.

Here's my cpuz validation @ 3.8 GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=834013
Will go for more today


----------



## N2Gaming

Give DrSwizz a warm club M2N welcome. Welcome to the club DrSwizz.


----------



## thlnk3r

Welcome aboard DrSwizz


----------



## John Boy

now the board detect my x4 965 correctly but i can't enter the bios. then in the post scren, there is the message "warning cpu has been changed, enter the bios...". After that, i reseted the cmos. Then there was the black screen again. So i runned it with fewer memory. Now i see the starting screen of the mainboard and then the post screen. Now there's the message "cmos checksum error - defaults loaded". I reseted the cmos again but there's the same message. And i can't enter the bios.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *John Boy*


Now there's the message "cmos checksum error - defaults loaded". I reseted the cmos again but there's the same message. And i can't enter the bios.


John Boy, does it feel like the machine is not responding to your keystrokes? Are you using a USB or PS/2 keyboard?

Good luck


----------



## Surprentis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


You are the first person I have heard of haing a FX62 in this mobo. I wonder if it is much different from my Athlon X2 5400+ BE. They both clock at 2.8GHz and both have unlocked multipliers FTW.







I don't think my 5400+ cost as much as the FX 62 new though. How much was that chip when you paid for it if you don't mind me asking.

.


When i bought the chip in 2007 it was $249.00 usd from newegg.com


----------



## Surprentis

If i were to buy a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103692 or without clicking AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 140W Quad-Core Processor..would it work?? Maybe?


----------



## DannyOcean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


If i were to buy a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103692 or without clicking AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 140W Quad-Core Processor..would it work?? Maybe?


I'm currently running that exact processor in the same MB that you have. 
With BIOS 2209 I would say you have a very good chance of it working.
I've read some people have issues with a USB keyboard. I have a Dell PS2 type keyboard for this computer. I did notice that once in the BIOS my arrow keys do not work, as well as the keypad Enter button. Arrow keys on the keypad do work with Numlock OFF. However, they all function correctly once system POSTS.


----------



## John Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


John Boy, does it feel like the machine is not responding to your keystrokes? Are you using a USB or PS/2 keyboard?

Good luck


hello thlnk3r,
it was the usb keyboard. With a ps2 keyboard it works. 
But what is the problem? It always worked with my usb keyboard.
thx thlink3r


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *John Boy* 
hello thlnk3r,
it was the usb keyboard. With a ps2 keyboard it works.
But what is the problem? It always worked with my usb keyboard.
thx thlink3r

John Boy, I have feeling once the CMOS was cleared the option for "USB Emulation (keyboard support ect)" was disabled. Use your PS/2 keyboard and go back into the bios to verify that this option is in fact enabled.

Good luck


----------



## Surprentis

I use usb everything!! So your saying my USB keyboard may not work if i upgrade to that processor? that sorta sucks because my usb mouse and keyboard are kinda nice... i dont want to go ps/2! though i guess i can juist use an adapter..


----------



## Surprentis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


They both clock at 2.8GHz and both have unlocked multipliers FTW.








.


What do you think i could overclock this thing to on air? I also have my cpu fan posted in my specs below if that helps.. ill be posting pics of my rig when i get home in a little while. around 530 pm est. And btw im still new..unlocked multipliers?

thanks


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


I use usb everything!! So your saying my USB keyboard may not work if i upgrade to that processor? that sorta sucks because my usb mouse and keyboard are kinda nice... i dont want to go ps/2! though i guess i can juist use an adapter..


JoeSamo86, please see my post above about enabling "USB Emulation/Support" in the bios. Perhaps you missed it









Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Welcome to the club JoeSamo86.

Quote:



What do you think i could overclock this thing to on air? I also have my cpu fan posted in my specs below if that helps.. ill be posting pics of my rig when i get home in a little while. around 530 pm est. And btw im still new..unlocked multipliers?

thanks


 Unlocked multipliers means you can change your CPU multiplier up or down from it's stock setting of 14x to say 15.5 or even 16x for a cpu spd of 3.2GHz or you can go as low as 5x to decrease the cpu spd and increase your FSB to bump up your HT clock and ram spd. BTW I think your CPU should be able to do 3.1-3.3 on air easy with a little bump in the Vcore. What are the CPU temps underload w/it at stock settings and your Zalman at full spd?

Regarding the usb keyboards. There is mostlikely an option in the bios that has USB keyboards disabled when the CMOS is set to default settings and this is what happens when you clear the CMOS. So it should be an easy fix as long as you have a spare PS2 keyboard handy...

Guys when the bios says Checksum error it means that the bios did not save your settings correctly or you may have a bad CMOS battery or worst case cenario a corrupt bios flash or eeprom chip.

Don't go jumping to conclusions at this point. This is why we are all here in this club. Mostlikely some one hear will of had some kind of experience w/your problems and can guide you though your solutions.

edit: at Samo. $270.00







ouch but then again that was one of if not the best chip you could get back then so I can see why it cost so much. I paid $74.99 for ea of my X2 5400+ BE cpu's. They did not come w/a HSF though.


----------



## Surprentis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


JoeSamo86, please see my post above about enabling "USB Emulation/Support" in the bios. Perhaps you missed it









Good luck


Oh crap sorry i did miss it im not trying to spam post or anything!! thanks for the info though...


----------



## Surprentis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


:edit: at Samo. $270.00







ouch but then again that was one of if not the best chip you could get back then so I can see why it cost so much. I paid $74.99 for ea of my X2 5400+ BE cpu's. They did not come w/a HSF though.


Yeah it was 2007 though!! so yeah eek is right lol...but hey its treated me well ever since but yeah im ready to overclock it tonight i guess. Ill let you know the cpu load temps and everything later on once i get home around 530est


----------



## N2Gaming

Just a friendly reminder guys. Double posting is frowned uppon. We all make mistakes and do it every once in a while but repeated ofenses can be infracted by moderators if reported. I like to give a fair warning and just request that users be carefull not to double/tripple post to much.

It's better to quote a pos then edit the post afterwards or to do a multi quote post like the following.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DannyOcean* 
I'm currently running that exact processor in the same MB that you have.
With BIOS 2209 I would say you have a very good chance of it working.
I've read some people have issues with a USB keyboard. I have a Dell PS2 type keyboard for this computer. I did notice that once in the BIOS my arrow keys do not work, as well as the keypad Enter button. Arrow keys on the keypad do work with Numlock OFF. However, they all function correctly once system POSTS.

Glad you got it worked out. What did you have to do the fix the problem?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86* 
Oh crap sorry i did miss it im not trying to spam post or anything!! thanks for the info though...























NP

Edit: I like to think that there is exceptions for double posting. Examples would be

you are posting new information to a thread in which no one has posted for several days.
You post'd a question that has gone unaswered for several hours and you just want to bump the thread to bring attention to get you much needed help.
Any other good reason that I can not think of at the moment.


----------



## Surprentis

So a little about myself.. I'm 23 just started working in the networking/it field in Connecticut several months ago. I've had this board since 2007 (m2n32sli-deluxe) and loved every minute of it so far! Love gaming to the max (as much as my woman lets me game haha) I love tinkering around with pc's obviously or i would not be on this message board. I'm really excited to see that there's an entire group of people dedicated to this board and I look forward to maximizing its potential during my now most indefinitely long stay here on this forum..So get used to me =P

EDIT for N2Gamings question below : Yes it was my first computer i ever built! Nothing really went too wrong either just the normal dead stick of ram


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey Samo, was this your first computer you ever built on your own? I would say you picked a very nice mobo for 2007.


----------



## DrSwizz

I have question regarging the Phenom II 955 or 965 chips: Is the reason for them not running the intended speed a BIOS incompatibility issue or is it because of how Windows handles CPU power management? The reason I ask this question is because I mainly run Linux and I do not believe there is any software to manually change the CPU multiplier with (except power management tools) available for Linux.
I would greatly appreciate if anyone who has one of these CPUs would test if it runs without problems using Linux.


----------



## Gyro

Welcome to our new members and congrats with all the 965's.

Be interesting to see how the M2N32-sli stands up with a 140w 965.

DrSwizz, The 955 (965?) has a C&Q (power saver)type feature built into the chip itself. Hence the work around, for windows anyway.

Sorry can't help with Linux.

Good luck to all

Gyro


----------



## eclipseaudio4

due to the fact that I am just unable to even get online everyday I am going to be relinquishing the compatibility list. N2G or any other senior M2N club member that would like to take it over please PM me. Altho N2G will have first choice If he wants it due to the fact that he is the club leader.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks Eclipse. I was going to PM you about it. I guess I can copy and past your compatability chart when I get around to it. Thanks for all your help... Don't be a stranger.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Thanks Eclipse. I was going to PM you about it. I guess I can copy and past your compatability chart when I get around to it. Thanks for all your help... Don't be a stranger.









no prob I can actually give you all the code. PM coming your way.


----------



## N2Gaming

*If anyone has a AM2+ or AM3 cpu working please post a cpu-z validation.*

*Unsure*
Am2+ of more than 125w TDP but a few members have the AM3 140w x4 965 working atm.

*More than likely work*
AM3 X2 series Athlon (240,245,250) Phenom II (545,550)
AM3 X3 series Phenom (8250e,8450e,8450,8650,8750,8850) Phenom II(710,720)
All Am2+ with a TDP of 125w or less

*Awaiting Conformation*
Slink: PI 7750 (looking for post w/proof)
ov3rl04d: PI 9950 (same as above)

*Confirmed Working*

*AM2+*

G-Byte: X4 9850 vaild on M2N32-SLI DELUXE
Thewebmaster: X4 920 valid on M2N-SLI DELUXE
NightHawK360: X4 920 valid on M2N-SLI
actuality: X4 940. valid on M2N32-SLI DELUXE
N2Gaming: X4 940 valid on M2N32-SLI DELUXE
nalo_b: X4 940 valid on M2N32 -SLI DELUXE
purpleannex: X4 940 valid on M2N32-SLI DELUXE
RagingInferno: X4 940 valid on M2N32-SLI DELUXE
Craig 01: X4 940 valid on M2N32-SLI DELUXE
Purpleannex: X4 940 valid







on M2N32-SLI DELUXE
kolos: X4 940 valid on M2N-SLI DELUXE

*AM3*

Gyro: X3 720 vaild on M2N32-SLI DELUXE
TheFoister: X3 720 valid on M2N32-SLI DELUXE
RawZ: X3 720 valid on M2N68
DrSwizz: X3 720 vaild







on M2N32-SLI DELUXE
DrSwizz: Sempron 140 valid







on M2N-SLI DELUXE
DrSwizz: Athlon II 240 valid on M2N WS Pro
DrSwizz: Athlon II 240 valid on M2N-SLI Deluxe
ben1981: Athlon II X4 630 valid on M2N-SLI DELUXE
BigBruiserAl: Athlon II X4 640 valid on M2N32-SLI DELUXE

*How to make your AM3 CPU's like X4 955/965 work.*

GEO.PS: X4 945 valid on M2N32-SLI Deluxe
RawZ: X4 955 valid on M2N68
BigJohn44: X4 955 valid on M2N32-SLI DELUXE
lysmyL X4 955 valid on M2N32-SLI DELUXE
Anonymous: X4 955 valid on M2N-SLI DELUXE

ASUS Officially Supported CPUs and bios by MB


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I see you got it







:


----------



## GANDALF21502

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=835505


----------



## GEO.PS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 

*If anyone has a AM2+ or AM3 cpu working please post a cpu-z validation.*


Phenom II X4 945 (HDX945W). M2N-Sli Deluxe (1701). http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=827345


----------



## DrSwizz

I was looking for the CPU validation links I had previously posted and I come across something that I had missed:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Give DrSwizz a warm club M2N welcome. Welcome to the club DrSwizz.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Welcome aboard DrSwizz










Thanks!
I must say that I really appreciate the friendly attitide you people have.

Anyway, here are the validation links:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=833038
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=833218
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=820252


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys give GEO.PS a warm M2N welcome. Oh BTW GEO.PS we still need you to put your System info in your sig to add you to the Roster.
Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=835505










CPUZ did not validate this entry. Maybe you can try a different email address &/or make sure the system date/time is correct. I'll add your entry on the cpu support list as soon as you can provide a valid cpuz link. Thank you.
Quote:



Originally Posted by *GEO.PS*


Phenom II X4 945 (HDX945W). M2N-Sli Deluxe (1701). http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=827345


 Nice, your cpuz entry was added to the supported cpu list. Thank you.
Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


I was looking for the CPU validation links I had previously posted and I come across something that I had missed:

Thanks!
I must say that I really appreciate the friendly attitide you people have.

Anyway, here are the validation links:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=833038
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=833218
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=820252


 I'm pleased your happy to be a member. Thanks for all the cpuz links. I don't know where to put your first link because it looks as if it was used on a boad that did not have a bios updated to supported the cpu as it just say's K10 instead of the actual model name. Nice OC's BTW.

TO ALL

I will go over the last Two pages and give it a quick scan for any CPUZ validations that may have been over looked.

Once again I'd like every one to give Eclipse a round of applause or + rep if you feel giving for all his help in this thread. Thanks you Eclipse for all your help.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I don't know where to put your first link because it looks as if it was used on a boad that did not have a bios updated to supported the cpu as it just say's K10 instead of the actual model name. Nice OC's BTW.


Sorry, I actually didn't look much at the details myself. It is a Sempron 140 CPU.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


Anyway, here are the validation links:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=820252


DrSwizz, wow that is a impressive 240 overclock with just 1.36 volts!

Welcome to the club GEO.PS and Eclipse great job









Good luck guys


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


DrSwizz, wow that is a impressive 240 overclock with just 1.36 volts!

Welcome to the club GEO.PS and Eclipse great job









Good luck guys


Actually the Vcore is around 1.5V, so the overclock is not so impressive. Generally CPU-Z seems to report significantly lower voltages at the validation pages on the web compared to the values that are shown in the software application.


----------



## N2Gaming

Does any one know how to use Hyperlinks in Google Spreadsheets?

Edit: I think I figured it out...

 <!-- AME Google Spreadsheet --> http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tYGdIkP_er780-XJp05_eiQ&w=75&h=600 Google Spreadsheet

&w=100 (This is percent, substitute the 100 for any number from 1-100) 
&h=600 (This is pixel height, substitute the 600 for any number from 1-whatever, but be reasonable)
&gid=0 (This is the sheet number, substitute the 0 for any sheet number)
&single=true (This will display a single sheet)


----------



## GEO.PS

*N2Gaming*

Thanks for you work! Thanks to *all* for your validation links!

I was going to buy a new MB, but thanks to this topic I saved my money.

I hope, ASUS will not leave it unattended...


----------



## GANDALF21502

How bout these....


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks GANDALF21502


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Very nice upgrade there N2G!









Thanks to all for your kind words! 
Things are just getting really hectic in my life with the busy season coming for me. I have two trucks to get ready and I just cant keep up with everything.


----------



## Gyro

Thanks Mike,see you round.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drutort*


im really curious now if the new x4 125w BE works on this mobo

It would be really nice to get it later on and transition to new mobo/ram when things get cheaper










 Or in the even the M2N mobo decides to throw in the towel.







j/k but then again every thing in life has a destiny









drutort, could you provide a quick CPU-Z link for me while I'm working on the new format. I just want to make sure most if not all recent cpu's make it to the new list I'm working on so that I can give credit where credit it due...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


I have question regarging the Phenom II 955 or 965 chips: Is the reason for them not running the intended speed a BIOS incompatibility issue or is it because of how Windows handles CPU power management? The reason I ask this question is because I mainly run Linux and I do not believe there is any software to manually change the CPU multiplier with (except power management tools) available for Linux.
I would greatly appreciate if anyone who has one of these CPUs would test if it runs without problems using Linux.


bump for this question... I would also like to know the answer to this. I'm under the impression that the CPU's have some kind of Energy saving instruction set and our bios instruction set does not disable this power saving feature. Therefore it is essential to utilize the Winblows based Overclocking software of choice. ATM users tend to favor NVidia's System Tools overclocking features. I have a sneaky suspicion that K10Stat will do the same if not more so in improving upon NVidia's overclocking features. I guess I'll have to be the GuinyPig for K10Stat. Oh well I'll get around to it when I get around to it I guess. So many games to play and other things that demand my attention atm that I can't test out K10Stat just yet.

Edit: @ John Boy, did you ever get the X4 965 squared away. If so could you provide a CPU-Z link so that I can add it to the CPU support list.

Thank you all for your continued participation. I have the last couple of pages updated on the CPU Support list posted in the Opening Page of this club.


----------



## PeNeTrAtOrX

i cant choose the os in the boot menu. does somebody a idea? no usb or ps/2 worx


----------



## John Boy

Here ist the link of CPU-Z Validator:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=837853

The 965 (C3 Stepping) runs at the moment stable at 1,248V.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *John Boy*


Here ist the link of CPU-Z Validator:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=837853

The 965 (C3 Stepping) runs at the moment stable at 1,248V.


Not bad at all, im still surprised to see this board running the new amds. I always thought this board would be limited by its hypertransport speed.


----------



## GEO.PS

Another question - when i used 5000+ value of test Memory read\\write in Everest were about 7.5 GB\\s. Now on Ph2 945 this value about 6.3 GB\\s.

Overall the efficiency of system is much improved. But why the memory has slowed down? Or i might not bother about Everest's scores?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


bump for this question... I would also like to know the answer to this. I'm under the impression that the CPU's have some kind of Energy saving instruction set and our bios instruction set does not disable this power saving feature.


N2Gaming, in regards to DrSwizz's question I think it's just a bios incompatibility issue. Put this together with a old chipset and you'll experience these weird issues. That's just my opinion though









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PeNeTrAtOrX*


i cant choose the os in the boot menu. does somebody a idea? no usb or ps/2 worx


PeNeTrAtOrX, in the BIOS you typically will choose the device you would like to boot to. If booting directly to your hard drive then it should detect the installed OS. In the bios go to Boot -> Boot Device Priority. Make sure your _1st Boot Device_ is set to your hard drive.

Let us know if that helps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GEO.PS*


Another question - when i used 5000+ value of test Memory read\\write in Everest were about 7.5 GB\\s. Now on Ph2 945 this value about 6.3 GB\\s.

Overall the efficiency of system is much improved. But why the memory has slowed down? Or i might not bother about Everest's scores?


GEO.PS, you probably do not have to worry about it but if it does concern you then try adjusting your sub-timings a bit. Tighten them up to see if that helps. It probably wouldn't hurt either to give your memory frequency a bump. I can't recall but does these boards allow you to adjust the NB Frequency? Those few changes should help your Everest read/write numbers.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, in regards to DrSwizz's question I think it's just a bios incompatibility issue. Put this together with a old chipset and you'll experience these weird issues. That's just my opinion though







Ah









PeNeTrAtOrX, in the BIOS you typically will choose the device you would like to boot to. If booting directly to your hard drive then it should detect the installed OS. In the bios go to Boot -> Boot Device Priority. Make sure your _1st Boot Device_ is set to your hard drive.

Let us know if that helps Sounds good to me...









GEO.PS, you probably do not have to worry about it but if it does concern you then try adjusting your sub-timings a bit. Tighten them up to see if that helps. It probably wouldn't hurt either to give your memory frequency a bump. I can't recall but does these boards allow you to adjust the NB Frequency? Those few changes should help your Everest read/write numbers.

Good luck


 Nope, there is not NB to CPU mulitiplier but there is some sort of NB adjustments but I think that is for the Chipsets but I'm not entirely sure on that. I'll have to get a new AM3 X4 995 when they come out and try it on this mobo.







j/k









The only way to adjust the CPU/NB is to overclock ths FSB like DrSwizz did w/this overclock.







His NB should be in the ballpark of 2465-2485MHz

Thank you John Boy. I added your validatoin along w/drutort's validation to the cpu support list...

Edit: Please give aour newest member BadCluster a warm clum M2N welcome. Welcome to the club...


----------



## Surprentis

N2Gaming i see that you have "Mod'd Zalman CNPS 9700 NT" as your CPU cooling device.. you modded it? how so?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86* 
N2Gaming i see that you have "Mod'd Zalman CNPS 9700 NT" as your CPU cooling device.. you modded it? how so?

Not to big of a deal really. I just swopped out the 4pin molex Green fan for one of my other Blue 3pin molex connector fans from one of my other 3 Zalman CNPS 9700 LED HSF's. Here is a link to the picture from my BNBB project showing the new color on the Zalman. I'd like to put a better fan on it or maybe mod it w/a shroud to control airflow to see if I can get better cooling out of it. IDK when I'll try it but one of these days.


----------



## imh073p

I have a question: What is the highest model cpu that had been reported to work on the msn-sli not the deluxe? The 920?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imh073p* 
I have a question: What is the highest model cpu that had been reported to work on the msn-sli not the deluxe? The 920?

I am going through the thread now and am on page 3 atm w/100 post's per page. So far yes the AM2+ 920.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I am going through the thread now and am on page 3 atm w/100 post's per page. So far yes the AM2+ 920.

Ya i went through the whole thread but i didnt see much on the non deluxe board. I have gained more knowledge through this thread than on the asus site, thanks again!


----------



## Rayzor_uk

Hi all i have the asus m2n32 sli deluxe board and athlon 64x2 5000+
can somebody give me some settings they use to overclock i am new to this so i need it easy
i have a 700w cpu 2 gig of ddr2 800 stock colling
any help will be appreciated

cheers


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayzor_uk* 
Hi all i have the asus m2n32 sli deluxe board and athlon 64x2 5000+
can somebody give me some settings they use to overclock i am new to this so i need it easy
i have a 700w cpu 2 gig of ddr2 800 stock colling
any help will be appreciated

cheers

please read the first page of this club and click on the link in found in the 5th paragraph that says *System Information*. Once you add your system info give us another hollar.


----------



## Gyro

Hey







to all our new friends.

Place is hoppin these last few days









Gyro


----------



## DannyOcean

Here's my cpu-z validation 

I did run into some strange issues after a OC caused a reboot, I was pushing 4GHz.
nVidia nTune Performance stopped allowing a core/multiplier change. I checked my BIOS settings and they hadn't changed. Tried a uninstall of all nvidia drivers and a reinstall. No luck. Swapped some memory just in case, even took out one of my 8800GT's. System was really borked, even the keyboard stopped responding in the BIOS and I'm using a P/S2 board. Even tried a system restore, nada. I think I just somehow corrupted some files beyond repair.
Did a quick reinstall of OS on another drive and everything is back to normal.

I also ditched my seemingly less than efficient water cooling system consisting of a Swiftech Storm WB, Swiftech 355 pump, 1/2 tubing and a 2x120 Black Ice radiator. It really made swapping any parts a huge PITA. I bought a Corsair H50 water cooling system to replace it and I have to say it cools very well. I'm still doing some tests and evaluations but I'm seeing about a 2-3C improvement over my last setup. Granted, my radiator top mount in the Antec 900 case was less than optimal and airflow wasn't the greatest over it so the improvement doesn't surprise me.

The only knock would give the kit is the mounting instructions for the AM2/AM3 have these little plastic inserts for the mounting bracket and the instructions illustrate them to go in a certain way but they actually go in opposite of howw they are illustrated. Also they could have used screws with the same diameter and thread pitch as the majority of stock screws in use for the back plate. If they did, I would not have had to remove my motherboard to install the rather flimsy plastic back plate and removing the stout metal back plate.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayzor_uk* 
Hi all i have the asus m2n32 sli deluxe board and athlon 64x2 5000+
can somebody give me some settings they use to overclock i am new to this so i need it easy
i have a 700w cpu 2 gig of ddr2 800 stock colling
any help will be appreciated

Rayzor_uk, I would start off with this AM2 overclocking guide. It's extremely helpful and very in depth. It should shed some light on most of your questions: http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html.

Let us know if that helps

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DannyOcean* 
I think I just somehow corrupted some files beyond repair.
Did a quick reinstall of OS on another drive and everything is back to normal.

DannyOcean, I'm glad the reinstall helped out. Sometimes after so much overclocking and crashing ect the OS just eventually takes a dump.

Keep pushing to 4Ghz









Good luck


----------



## DannyOcean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 

DannyOcean, I'm glad the reinstall helped out. Sometimes after so much overclocking and crashing ect the OS just eventually takes a dump.

Keep pushing to 4Ghz









Good luck

Here's a 4 GHz validation 

Its nice and chilly in the kitchen this morning so I started OCing early before the kiddies wake up









Now I'm curious what this board and chip might do with one of my TEC's? Probably won't happen as I haven't messed with that stuff in years.


----------



## PeNeTrAtOrX

@thlnk3r

i know the os/non-os option but it dosnt work


----------



## BadCluster

Here there is my CPU-Z Validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=839749

thanx to all!


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DannyOcean* 
Here's a 4 GHz validation 

Its nice and chilly in the kitchen this morning so I started OCing early before the kiddies wake up









Now I'm curious what this board and chip might do with one of my TEC's? Probably won't happen as I haven't messed with that stuff in years.

NICE O/C...


----------



## The Fryer

cool... i didnt know there was a place for this mobo.. rock on guys. now i got a lot more reading to do to catch up... lol..


----------



## giecsar

I'm having some serious issues with Windows 7 64bit, it won't recognize my pen drives/memory sticks. Every other USB device works (the printer, the mouse, the keyboard, the webcam) but any mass storage device fails to get recognized properly.
In device manager the drives appear with the yellow triangle icon and acording to windows:
"A driver (service) for this device has been disabled. An alternate driver may be providing this functionality. (Code 32)"
I've got the M2N-E SLI model with the nForce 500 chipset. Needless to say the drivers included on the CD are old and do not support WIndows 7. Moreover, there aren't any updated versions on the ASUS website nor on the nVIDIA website (checked the archive). Honestly though, I don't think it has anything to do with the drivers or the chipset itself, since other USB devices work flawlessly. Also, if I boot up XP or Vista everything works (as expected) so it must be Windows 7...

Anyone else experiencing problems? Can anyone help me?
Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyOcean*


Here's a 4 GHz validation 

Its nice and chilly in the kitchen this morning so I started OCing early before the kiddies wake up










DannyOcean, looking good. Have you started stability testing yet?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PeNeTrAtOrX*


@thlnk3r

i know the os/non-os option but it dosnt work


PeNeTrAtOrX, are you getting any error messages? Also when you have a chance please add your system specifications to your signature. This will let us know what type of hardware you're running ect. You can do this by going here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


I'm having some serious issues with Windows 7 64bit, it won't recognize my pen drives/memory sticks. Every other USB device works (the printer, the mouse, the keyboard, the webcam) but any mass storage device fails to get recognized properly.


Giecsar, have you tried using one of the usb headers on your board to see if those work (ie. USB_1, USB_2 ect)?

Good luck


----------



## giecsar

Quote:



Giecsar, have you tried using one of the usb headers on your board to see if those work (ie. USB_1, USB_2 ect)?

Good luck


Yes. No luck


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


Yes. No luck










Giecsar, this is completely last resort but does the issue still occur after a clean install of the OS?


----------



## N2Gaming

Gyro, I was going through the tread yesterday from post #1 and it looks as if you are one of the club members who have been a member the longest.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DannyOcean* 
Here's a 4 GHz validation 

Its nice and chilly in the kitchen this morning so I started OCing early before the kiddies wake up









Now I'm curious what this board and chip might do with one of my TEC's? Probably won't happen as I haven't messed with that stuff in years.

Good Yob Main, Keep it up.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Giecsar, this is completely last resort but does the issue still occur after a clean install of the OS?

It is indeed last resort...that's why I avoided reinstalling the OS. I guess there's nothing else left to do. I'll post again after I finish reinstalling it


----------



## PeNeTrAtOrX

@thlnk3r

No error message and the enter key worx

my system
http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=45396


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeNeTrAtOrX* 
@thlnk3r

No error message and the enter key worx

my system
http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=45396

Thank you for updating your system information. I have added you to the Club Roster.


----------



## Fossil

Why CPU-Z can't list the latest version is 1.52.2 instead of just showing 1.52 is beyond me. Makes questioning if it actually is outdated or not a waste of time.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=840248


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys please give our newest member " The Fryer " to join a warm club M2N welcome.

@ fossil. Thank you for the Validation link.


----------



## The Fryer

ty...will try to help out what i can..


----------



## N2Gaming

@ slink... I found this post you where you were answering one of my questions regarding being able to run multiple single cpu threaded games on one system at the same time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*










LoL.

Yes, theoretically, if the system is set to run in isolated core mode (not sure what it's called) it would even be able to run separate operating systems. Something about "core virtualization" or something... That is how mainframes work with "thin clients" as the access terminals. This is best implemented with quad-channel memory access (meaning that separate memory channels are physically implemented in the motherboard, and each is assigned to a separate core (provided there are the same number of cores as RAM channels.)

Regarding the keyboard/mouse stuff, as long as you have enough USB ports, you can allot different ports to the different "systems" within your system.


I'm thinking about this answer again and it makes me wonder if this seperate memery channels would be the same as the Ganged mode of the new Phenom cpu's?


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey all we have another new member to join today. Please give giecsar a warm club M2N welcome

Edit: @ AtiViVo, Here are the instructions for how to post your CPU-Z Validation

Before you start you'll need to make sure you download and install the latest CPU-Z Version Found Here. Then you'll need to make sure your computers date and time are set correctly. After you have done all of this you are ready to begin w/the steps listed below.

*CPU-Z Validation Instructions*

Start CPU-Z and click on the about tab at the top of CPU-Z to open a seperate window for validation.
Click on the Validation tab in the next window that opens up.
Type in a valid Email Address in the email field.
Click on the submit tab to the right of your email address you just entered.
Find the CPU-Z Banner BB code at the bottom of your new CPU-Z validation.
Highlight the CPU-Z Banner BB code by double left clicking in the URL listed.
Right click on the highlighted BB Code and select copy.
Open the web page you wish to post your CPU-Z Link to.
Now Using your mouse right click in the page you want to paste your CPU-Z Link into and select Paste.
Your CPU-Z link should appear as mine did in Step 10 " Roman Numeral X ".
Click on the Post button and your CPU-Z Validation Link should be posted and properly linked for the every one to view just like mine listed below.


----------



## The Fryer

lets see if it work's for me. this is my normal oc, but i can hit 3.3ghz stable, i just chose not to push it to hard.


----------



## DannyOcean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


DannyOcean, looking good. Have you started stability testing yet?


Haven't tested any stability at 4 Ghz yet. 3.8 rock stable though.

I'm trying to figure out which fan configuration gives me the coolest temps. The Corsair H50 wants the fan mounted to the radiator to blow air into the case and over the radiator basically dumping CPU heat into the case. I have been trying different methods of fan direction to see which way keeps my CPU coolest. Right now I have the Radiator fan blowing out the back of the case and it seems to be keeping the CPU the coolest. Then I'll try beating up my CPU at some higher speeds. I just hope the VRM can handle that kinda OC for long. I'd really hate to lose the board.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Hey







to all our new friends.

Place is hoppin these last few days









Gyro












Danny,have you tried that little squirrel fan on the vrm's?it'll help with nb temps quite a bit too.

Good luck

N2G,could be here a while longer,I upgraded to this from a A7N8X/[email protected],so that would put my next upgrade some where around an M9N series









Gyro


----------



## DannyOcean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*











Danny,have you tried that little squirrel fan on the vrm's?it'll help with nb temps quite a bit too.

Good luck

N2G,could be here a while longer,I upgraded to this from a A7N8X/[email protected],so that would put my next upgrade some where around an M9N series









Gyro


Only deal with the hamster wheel is the smell from the wood chips. 
It does help though, I agree.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyOcean*


Only deal with the hamster wheel is the smell from the wood chips. 
It does help though, I agree.


We have another class clown.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PeNeTrAtOrX*


@thlnk3r

No error message and the enter key worx


PeNeTrAtOrX, after the POST screen what exactly is happening? Your second post said you could not "boot to the OS". Are you getting a "No boot device found" message? Please be more descriptive if you can









Good luck


----------



## PeNeTrAtOrX

@thlnk3r

it looks like this http://www.online-tech-tips.com/wp-c...ot-manager.png but i cant move up or down.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PeNeTrAtOrX*


@thlnk3r

it looks like this http://www.online-tech-tips.com/wp-c...ot-manager.png but i cant move up or down.


PeNeTrAtOrX, just to clarify both your USB and PS/2 keyboard are not working? Do they work within the BIOS? I'm assuming you're wanting to boot to your XP partition?


----------



## PeNeTrAtOrX

@thlnk3r

I have tried 2 keyboards usb and ps/2. in bios works the ps/2 without probleme. the bootmenu is the only one what make problems. only the enter key works


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PeNeTrAtOrX*


@thlnk3r

I have tried 2 keyboards usb and ps/2. in bios works the ps/2 without probleme. the bootmenu is the only one what make problems. only the enter key works


just a hunch but unplug any USB devices from the machine while booting up into windows. i.e. use your PS2 kb/ms and no USB memory or HDD's Use all internal HDD's and ram and see if that helps.

As Thlnker mentioned previousely, Have you set your boot priority to use your internal HDD and or enabled any and all usb devices in your CMOS settings?


----------



## AtiViVo

Here the result from my CPU-Z test; thanks to *N2Gaming* for the instructions!



The x3 720BE and HD4770 work fine on the M2N32-SLI (I've been using this setup for 5 months now) on stock speeds. I haven't overclocked, as I still use my old Fortron BluStorm 400 watt PSU and it gets really hot when I use the GPU/CPU at max. I dare not think what could happen if I push up the speeds...

Currently using XP64, I'm wondering whether or not to go with Win7. Anyone has experience with the new OS using a similar setup?


----------



## badboy181187

I have an embarassing question for the m2n-sli deluxe owners: how do i get the battery off?i know it`s been put in some kind of strain & I don`t want to damage it.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badboy181187* 
I have an embarrassing question for the m2n-sli deluxe owners: how do i get the battery off?i know it`s been put in some kind of strain & I don`t want to damage it.

there is a little silver clip/latch about an 1/8" big. you have to push it away from the battery, then the battery should pop right out. i normally use a tooth pick to push it.


----------



## giecsar

Thank you for the warm welcome.

I have an update on my USB issue. This should be useful information for all the club members:
After completing my fresh install of Windows 7, I immediately launched Device Manager (all drives were being properly recognized). The driver tab (under properties) listed two .sys files. At this point I remembered that my previous installation of 7 listed 3 files, one of which did not even have the required certificate. That meant the new driver was installed by something else. As it turns out, this something else was Acronis Disk Director (a popular partition manager). The file is called snapman.sys (in Windows/system32). Simply uninstall Acronis and voilÃ*! Problem solved.


----------



## badboy181187

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
there is a little silver clip/latch about an 1/8" big. you have to push it away from the battery, then the battery should pop right out. i normally use a tooth pick to push it.

Thank you for the help.
The reason i asked is because i want to restart my BIOS from a previous failed update.At that time the screen was black even though the PC ran like it always did.Of course by removing the battery i`ll take the jumpers next to it as well to see if i can still salvage the BIOS.I`m afraid in a way because a friend told me that i`ll have to change the MB but i won`t have to.
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks for the Validation link AtiViVo. Did you notice how the Validation says Rejected at the top of the validation screen? Maybe you can try a different email address or try to validate it again.

I'm glad you fixed your USB issues giecsar.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badboy181187*


Thank you for the help.
The reason i asked is because i want to restart my BIOS from a previous failed update.At that time the screen was black even though the PC ran like it always did.Of course by removing the battery i`ll take the jumpers next to it as well to see if i can still salvage the BIOS.I`m afraid in a way because a friend told me that i`ll have to change the MB but i won`t have to.
Thanks again for the help.










 So let me see if I understand you correctly. You attempted to flash your bios to a new version and the flash failed? If so your mobo may be bricked if you don't have a removable bios chip. If you bios is corrupted from a bad flash and you do not have a removable bios chip then you may need to send your mobo to asus so they can reflash the bios chip for you... If they say they can not do it they if the mobo is under warranty you may be able to get a better or newer mobo if they don't have your mobo in stock. If your out of warranty and they don't offer to flash your bios chip for you for a small fee then you can still remove the bios chip by unsoldering it and soldering a bios chip socket to the mobo then you will have a removeable bios chip mobo for future flashes. Flashing the bios is a pretty straight forward task but there are several things that can go wrong during a flash. I hope your bios is salvagable and you don't have to RMA your mobo.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtiViVo*


Currently using XP64, I'm wondering whether or not to go with Win7. Anyone has experience with the new OS using a similar setup?


AtiViVo, I wish I could answer that question for you but I don't have any experience with your setup in particular however there are quite a few users in this club running Windows 7. From what I've noticed none of them have been restricted by the new OS when it came to overclocking.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


As it turns out, this something else was Acronis Disk Director (a popular partition manager). The file is called snapman.sys (in Windows/system32). Simply uninstall Acronis and voilÃ*! Problem solved.


Giecsar, were you using Acronis to re-image your drive?

Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AtiViVo* 
Currently using XP64, I'm wondering whether or not to go with Win7. Anyone has experience with the new OS using a similar setup?

I was not running the hardware you are but I did run windows 7 on mine it it did not hinder my OC or anything else.

What I would do is setup a dual boot with your current OS and 7 x64. That way you can try it out and then decide for yourself. (you can still get win7 RC as well as some of the beta releases you just have to know where to look)


----------



## The Fryer

i just switched to win 7 ultimate 64bit.. so far it runs better than xp for me. seems to be nice and stable, have no probs with my oc, and still am able to oc my gpu. somethings load faster than befor, but not many.. boot time is a little shorter.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


i just switched to win 7 ultimate 64bit.. so far it runs better than xp for me.


The Fryer, good to hear. Have you had any driver compatibility issues?


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


The Fryer, good to hear. Have you had any driver compatibility issues?


the only issue i have had is with direct x failing to install. it kept going through the install process and right at the end it would say direct x failed to properly install, but then yet my DX games and progs work fine. i have had no other issues, and i didnt have to install any drivers except for my vid card driver, and i had to dl it direct from MS as the one on nvidia would not work.


----------



## AtiViVo

I have the same DirectX on my XP64 - says there's an error during the installation, but everything works fine and programs like CPU-Z detect a running DX 9.0c .

I noticed it flashed red when I validated my CPU-Z test, but I don't have another mail. I hope it's a not a problem, I assure you, that's my setup.

A rather stupid question, but what is the expected working time-span for a M2N32 mainboard? I've been using mine since 2006 when it was brand new and I hope it would last until another year or so. I've pretty much busted my PC upgrade budget for the next six months...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AtiViVo* 
A rather stupid question, but what is the expected working time-span for a M2N32 mainboard? I've been using mine since 2006 when it was brand new and I hope it would last until another year or so. I've pretty much busted my PC upgrade budget for the next six months...









AtiViVo, honestly I think the only thing you need to worry about is the lifespan of the capacitors and how much heat your board is exposed to. Since the board is from 2006 I really don't think you need to worry about any capacitors bulging/leaking...at least not yet. I've had boards running longer then that and all the caps were perfectly fine. The quality of the capacitors also determines a lot. Try to avoid exposing your board to large amounts of heat 24/7. I'm talking like stress testing with a room ambient temperature of 30C+. Other then that I think your fine.

Good luck


----------



## The Fryer

he he.. my board dont have the time to heat up..lol.. i have 2x 120mm fans in the front of my case, 1x 80mm in back, 120mm in the psu and opened all my pci slots to allow air through.. if i crank them up they are way loud. i have thought about replacing the caps with a little higher rated one's so i don't have to worry about over stressing them. maybe increase the uf as well, to give a hair more juice.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtiViVo*


I noticed it flashed red when I validated my CPU-Z test, but I don't have another mail. I hope it's a not a problem, I assure you, that's my setup.


I believe it is your CPU-Z Validation. I just linked your Validation as Rejected for the whole worls to see.







You could easily set up a Yahoo email account. My Yahoo email works just fine for CPU-Z Validations. You can set one up at www.MyYahoo.com

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## giecsar

@th|nk3r: Not sure what do you mean by "re-imaging". I use the program to manage my partitions. (well not anymore).

@ AtiViVo:

Go for it. Install 7. There aren't as many compatibility issues as one might think. Virtually all drivers and apps that work under Vista work under 7 as well.
There are many new shortcuts that increase productivity, most features have been improved (Wordpad can even open .docx files!) and lots of them are new. Graphics are nice and the OS is streamlined (compared to Vista).
Whether you use it for work or just playing games/surfing the internet it doesn't matter. It's probably the best OS *Microsoft* ever made.
Once you'll try it out you won't go back


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


@th|nk3r: Not sure what do you mean by "re-imaging". I use the program to manage my partitions. (well not anymore).


Giecsar, I wasn't sure if you used Acronis to make an image of your last install. It's shame that it caused some issues with your machine. That application is quite useful sometimes.

Glad everything is working out for you now!

Good luck


----------



## gh0st0ne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigJohn44*


Hi N2Gaming (& ultrasbm),

Thanks for the welcome the last go-round and your interest. I validated my setup with CPU-Z this afternoon and you can access it at the following URL:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=652870

As stated earlier, I used the NVIDIA Sys Tool Ver 6.05's â€œPerformance Toolâ€ to manually adjust each core's multiplier. However, there is a â€œCatch-22â€ in that you must set the CPU multiplier level in the BIOS first (e.g., 16x, 16.5x, 18x, etc) in order to have those levels available in the Performance Tool's corresponding multiplier settings for each core. Otherwise, the Performance Tool will default to a multiplier setting of 4x/800MHZ---the same defaults we see in CPU-Z. Once this is done, each core will reflect the correct speed. 
Obviously my overclocking is not optimized as I only use a FSB of 200MHZ. I also upped the CPU voltage to 1.3v for the validation. The increased voltage increases temps which are a slight concern since I am using the stock cooler. With multiplier, FSB and not CPU voltage increase, I think the processor & mobo run at speed under load even though it appears to be in the default 4x/800MHZ setting. With that said, I suspect there still might be a slight power issue with the AM3 processor.
Enough ramblings, the following are jpegs of recent tinkerings:

The attachments are: Default CPU-Z Image; Overclock CPU-Z; Part 2 CPU-Z Validation; NVIDIA Tool; and Part ! Validation

Attachment 119655

Attachment 119656

Attachment 119657

Attachment 119658

Attachment 119659


I did all that in windows xp sp 3 and it worked liek a charm..now in windows 7 x64 i dont get the core multiplier box under the HT bus ..is there something i need to do did i miss a step..7 sees the cpu at 3.62 but when i go to cpuz it shows that all teh cores are running at x4 and at 800hz..any help at this point would be apprieciated


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gh0st0ne*


I did all that in windows xp sp 3 and it worked liek a charm..now in windows 7 x64 i dont get the core multiplier box under the HT bus ..is there something i need to do did i miss a step..7 sees the cpu at 3.62 but when i go to cpuz it shows that all teh cores are running at x4 and at 800hz..any help at this point would be apprieciated


First step or advice is to go to the first page of this thread and read all five paragraphs of introduction to the club. In the last/5th paragraph you will see a link that says System Information. Click on that link and add your system info so we can all see what we are working with.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


@ AtiViVo:

Go for it. Install 7. There aren't as many compatibility issues as one might think. Virtually all drivers and apps that work under Vista work under 7 as well.
There are many new shortcuts that increase productivity, most features have been improved (Wordpad can even open .docx files!) and lots of them are new. Graphics are nice and the OS is streamlined (compared to Vista).
Whether you use it for work or just playing games/surfing the internet it doesn't matter. It's probably the best OS *Microsoft* ever made.
Once you'll try it out you won't go back










i could not agree with you more.. win 7 flys for me on everything i do.. i think this weekend i am going to see how well i can push my oc on this thing. my record is 3.4ghz..


----------



## Wriceth

Hi, Im New in this forum... and I have a some cuestions:
(i dont speak english)

My pc:
Asus M2n32-sli deluxe... bios 2208 with Phenom II 945 =)

1.- The AMD x4 drivers .... its necesary install?

2.- My temps are bad... idle:
core1:35
core2:35
core3:35
core4:35
CPU:53 ----> :S!!!!!!!!!!

Anybody now something about this temps?
I play call of duty 5... CPU go to 60Âº....
but nothing apened... Bad temps read?

THXXXXXXXXXX!


----------



## The Fryer

well you have a 95w cpu, sounds like stock cpu cooler. if your temps are running idle at 35 and load at 60, i would recommend a better heat sink for the cpu and maybe better air flow through your case.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wriceth* 
1.- The AMD x4 drivers .... its necesary install?

2.- My temps are bad... idle:
core1:35
core2:35
core3:35
core4:35
CPU:53 ----> :S!!!!!!!!!!

Anybody now something about this temps?
I play call of duty 5... CPU go to 60Âº....
but nothing apened... Bad temps read?

Wriceth, I'm unfamiliar with the AMD "x4 drivers" so I won't be able to give you an accurate response on that. Do you have a link to the source of the drivers?

In regards to your temperatures...I believe the "core" temperatures are what you really need to monitor most importantly. The "cpu" temp is usually at the IHS level and not as important. I find it odd though that it's 18C difference









Perhaps someone else can shed some light on this...

Good luck


----------



## imh073p

Those temps are nothing to worry about, core temp is all that counts. Although my temps are the opposite of yours 38c idle for the cores and 25c idle for the cpu.


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


well you have a 95w cpu, sounds like stock cpu cooler. if your temps are running idle at 35 and load at 60, i would recommend a better heat sink for the cpu and maybe better air flow through your case.


yes, 95W!

I have a zalman CNPS 9500 in this moment, in a future, I go to conect the watercooling.

the temps in idle are ok (cores 1 2 3 4), exept for only one: CPU = 53Âº.

Now, I overclocked the cpu to 3.300mhz. and the temp changes to 54Âº.

I think.... the temp of 53 - 54, are bad read by the bios.

or not?


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wriceth*


yes, 95W!

I have a zalman CNPS 9500 in this moment, in a future, I go to conect the watercooling.

the temps in idle are ok (cores 1 2 3 4), exept for only one: CPU = 53Âº.

Now, I overclocked the cpu to 3.300mhz. and the temp changes to 54Âº.

I think.... the temp of 53 - 54, are bad read by the bios.

or not?


ouch. what is your vcore set at? and i dont know about the zalman 9500, i have the 9700 and it cools everything i throw at it. you might have to clean it and reseat it with new thermal paste.


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Wriceth, I'm unfamiliar with the AMD "x4 drivers" so I won't be able to give you an accurate response on that. Do you have a link to the source of the drivers?

In regards to your temperatures...I believe the "core" temperatures are what you really need to monitor most importantly. The "cpu" temp is usually at the IHS level and not as important. I find it odd though that it's 18C difference









Perhaps someone else can shed some light on this...

Good luck


Thx! ...

look the main post, there are the links on that drivers....








!

thx to give me a response

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Those temps are nothing to worry about, core temp is all that counts. Although my temps are the opposite of yours 38c idle for the cores and 25c idle for the cpu.


:O!

one big hope!

xd.

ok, thx.

I read, and others pepoples goes through the same problem.... high temp on cpu and normal in cores.

=)


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


ouch. what is your vcore set at? and i dont know about the zalman 9500, i have the 9700 and it cools everything i throw at it. you might have to clean it and reseat it with new thermal paste.


I have a pro thermal paste, and this its not the problem, because, I put a x2 processor, and the temps are 32 - 34. (x2 5600+ @3.3)

I really thing the M2n32 mother, read bad the temp cpu on phenom II.


----------



## The Fryer

what brand if you don't mind me asking? also yeah i agree, it could be a sensor in the mobo not reading correct.


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


what brand if you don't mind me asking? also yeah i agree, it could be a sensor in the mobo not reading correct.


http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/arcomxthco30.html

and this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Thermaltake-TG-1...item27acf0d9ac


----------



## The Fryer

hmm nice.. i love the MX-2 but i have not tryed the TG-1 yet.. have you tryed cpuid hardware monitor yet? it might give you a better reading.


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


hmm nice.. i love the MX-2 but i have not tryed the TG-1 yet.. have you tryed cpuid hardware monitor yet? it might give you a better reading.


I touch with my finger, and the procesor its not hot...

=)

I leave from computer a moment, I come back later

THX every one

(and sorry for my inglish XD)


----------



## The Fryer

it is ok, your english is not that bad at all.. good luck.. i am going to bed.


----------



## Wriceth

M2n32 - sli
Phenom II 945
DDr2 800

Overclock:
220*15 = 3300
ddr2 = 880

and NB frecuency = 1760.... about this point:

its too much for this motherboard?? how calculate this 1760?

thx


----------



## The Fryer

i have had my fsb up to 250, so i know thats fine. i try not to let my nb go over 2k, i norm at 220fsb will drop it to 4x so it stays under that. where your at now sounds good. if anything drop your ram to 667 and try to oc the cpu more if you want. just keep an eye on your temps.


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
i have had my fsb up to 250, so i know thats fine. i try not to let my nb go over 2k, i norm at 220fsb will drop it to 4x so it stays under that. where your at now sounds good. if anything drop your ram to 667 and try to oc the cpu more if you want. just keep an eye on your temps.

with phenom II ---> cpuz ---> memory ---> NB frecuency ----> 1760 :_S

??


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wriceth* 
I have a zalman CNPS 9500 in this moment, in a future, I go to conect the watercooling.

the temps in idle are ok (cores 1 2 3 4), exept for only one: CPU = 53Âº.

Now, I overclocked the cpu to 3.300mhz. and the temp changes to 54Âº.

I think.... the temp of 53 - 54, are bad read by the bios.

or not?

Wriceth, your "core" temperatures are the most important I wouldn't necessarily worry to much with the "cpu temp". What are you core temperatures during full load?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wriceth* 
with phenom II ---> cpuz ---> memory ---> NB frecuency ----> 1760 :_S

If I remember correctly I believe N2Gaming said that these boards do not have a NB Frequency multiplier so the only way to overclock the frequency is with the HT Clock speed. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong









Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Wriceth, your "core" temperatures are the most important I wouldn't necessarily worry to much with the "cpu temp". What are you core temperatures during full load?

If I remember correctly I believe N2Gaming said that these boards do not have a NB Frequency multiplier so the only way to overclock the frequency is with the HT Clock speed. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong









Good luck

That would be correct. It looks as if the NB is locked at 8x with your FSB of 220, so your looking at 220x8=1760 for your NB spd. Your NB should be locked at 9x or 10x but it looks as if it is locked at 8x. I don't know about the muliti on the am3 cpu's but from what I underatand they have a stock NB mulit of 10x


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Wriceth, your "core" temperatures are the most important I wouldn't necessarily worry to much with the "cpu temp". What are you core temperatures during full load?

If I remember correctly I believe N2Gaming said that these boards do not have a NB Frequency multiplier so the only way to overclock the frequency is with the HT Clock speed. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong









Good luck


Idle I have in core temps: 36-38, 
Full load temps: 44-46

and with water cooling have 35Âº idle and 43Âº full load.

thanks for answers









Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


That would be correct. It looks as if the NB is locked at 8x with your FSB of 220, so your looking at 220x8=1760 for your NB spd. Your NB should be locked at 9x or 10x but it looks as if it is locked at 8x. I don't know about the muliti on the am3 cpu's but from what I underatand they have a stock NB mulit of 10x


ahhh ok!

in the M2n32 I canÂ´t change this 8x 9x or 10x from NB speed?

I have right now 3.300mhz on cpu (nb speed 1760) .... buy I want go to 3.5 or 3.6.....

thx


----------



## giecsar

Your temps were normal (given the crappy cooler - I know, I had the same cooler). The only reason I'm *not getting anything decent is money....
Good luck with your OC and water cooling system Wriceth.


----------



## AtiViVo

Thanks for the replies! I'm planning to open the case during the summer and place a huge office fan blowing wind into it, from about two feet distance - would that help during prolonged working? Right now I've used every 120mm slot in my case and I can actually feel the airflow on my feet as I work (the case is placed on the flow) - it's rather nasty and you can even catch a cold, hah!









I'll go with Windows 7 during the Christmas holidays. It's nice to hear there aren't any driver compatibility issues.


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


Your temps were normal (given the crappy cooler - I know, I had the same cooler). The only reason I'm *not getting anything decent is money....
Good luck with your OC and water cooling system Wriceth.


=)

zalman 9500... you say...that is a bad cooler?

"crappy" I dont now what means....

I have 5600+ x2... and 9500 zalman cooler, work perfec, 35Âº idle.... 44Âº full load whit overclock of 3.3mhz.

but, in the x4 945 phenom, core temps are normal, 36Âº (4 cores by everest)... and the last one.... 53Âº-55Âº... (cpu by everest)

sorry, my english are bad, maybe I misunderstood you.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wriceth*


=)

zalman 9500... you say...that is a bad cooler?

"crappy" I dont now what means....

I have 5600+ x2... and 9500 zalman cooler, work perfec, 35Âº idle.... 44Âº full load whit overclock of 3.3mhz.

but, in the x4 945 phenom, core temps are normal, 36Âº (4 cores by everest)... and the last one.... 53Âº-55Âº... (cpu by everest)

sorry, my english are bad, maybe I misunderstood you.


Yes crappy means bad...
But yeah, not THAT bad








It's better than stock


----------



## The Fryer

great.. i finaly installed battlefield 2142, dl and installed the 533mb patch, log in, go to play and it gets half way loaded and shuts down.. i get " bf2142 has stopped working" i dont get it.. works on xp and vista.. but not win 7? hmmm. i even updated my direct x, all drivers i could find, and tryed running it as admin, and under different compatibility. apparently it just dont like win 7.. to that's the first game so far for me.. i got several to install. so far COD4, L4D, and company of heroes work fine.


----------



## Wriceth

PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONFIRMED:

the temps with everest are good in "cores"... but in "cpu" are bad.

I put a thermocuple between the processor and cooler....(this is a dangerous because thermocuple not leaves full contact between cooler and prossesor, but takes the real tÂº)

ok... ON the pc.... go too bios...hardwaremonitor.... tÂº processor: 91Âº..... 92Âº....93Âº... 94Âº....95Âº ....96Âº ...97Âº.... and I press botoon of power source to shutdown fast.

this means:

the processor x4... with 97Âº !!!!!!!!! ***FFFFFFFFF

this its not real.

this 97Âº.... really should be ... a ... 55Âº - 65Âº... because, its imposible a prosessor with this temps.

ha! ... the thermocuple... marked .. 45Âº - 50Âº when bios sais 90Âº - 95Âº Approximately.

=)!


----------



## The Fryer

nice... risky but nice. i have seen some drill a small hole into the heatsink, insert the thermal sensor, then fill whats left with epoxy.. gives a decent reading if done close to the contact surface.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


great.. i finaly installed battlefield 2142, dl and installed the 533mb patch, log in, go to play and it gets half way loaded and shuts down.. i get " bf2142 has stopped working" i dont get it..


The Fryer, are you sure this isn't a PB related issue? Does the game play fine in Single Player mode? I did some googling and a lot of users were having issues with Punk Buster and Windows 7 (before it came out). Just a thought.

Good luck


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


The Fryer, are you sure this isn't a PB related issue? Does the game play fine in Single Player mode? I did some googling and a lot of users were having issues with Punk Buster and Windows 7 (before it came out). Just a thought.

Good luck










single player will not work as well.. same issue.. thanks for reminding me to try though.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
single player will not work as well.. same issue.. thanks for reminding me to try though.

You never mentioned wether or not you updated your Punkbuster A&B but if it wont play offline in sigle player mode then I don't have any suggestions other then to see if you can uninstall and reinstall the game. When was the last time W7 updated? Could it have any thing to do w/DX9/10/11? Are your video card drivers properly installed and do you have the latest video card drivers for win7 installed?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Happy Turkeyday all!!


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
You never mentioned wether or not you updated your Punkbuster A&B but if it wont play offline in sigle player mode then I don't have any suggestions other then to see if you can uninstall and reinstall the game. When was the last time W7 updated? Could it have any thing to do w/DX9/10/11? Are your video card drivers properly installed and do you have the latest video card drivers for win7 installed?

yeah i have updated everything as much as i can.. i am giveing up on it for now... i might reinstall later. see if that works.


----------



## GANDALF21502

Happy turkey day to everyone....


----------



## The Fryer

gobble gobble.....


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


yeah i have updated everything as much as i can.. i am giveing up on it for now... i might reinstall later. see if that works.


The Fryer, I know with Windows 7 there are a few different compatibility modes you can run apps in. Did you try majority of them?

Good luck


----------



## BigJohn44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gh0st0ne*


I did all that in windows xp sp 3 and it worked liek a charm..now in windows 7 x64 i dont get the core multiplier box under the HT bus ..is there something i need to do did i miss a step..7 sees the cpu at 3.62 but when i go to cpuz it shows that all teh cores are running at x4 and at 800hz..any help at this point would be apprieciated


Hi gh0st0ne,

Make sure you install the Win-7 64bit versions of your video card's NVIDIA video driver and Performance Tool. I used the tool with Win-7 RC 64bit o/s
and had no problems. If you are mixing the old XP 32 bit driver & performance tool with the Win-7 64bit o/s, you'll have problems. Regards.

BigJohn44


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


The Fryer, I know with Windows 7 there are a few different compatibility modes you can run apps in. Did you try majority of them?

Good luck


yeah... i got mad enough to finally install. then i notice it never tried to install dx9.0c off the disc.. i didn't think about it because win 7 has dx 10 or 11 and i updated it.. so after it doing the same thing i reinstalled dx9.0c off the disc manually. and sure enough it works now. thanks guys for the help +rep.


----------



## N2Gaming

Glad you got it working.


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the fryer* 
yeah... I got mad enough to finally install. Then i notice it never tried to install dx9.0c off the disc.. I didn't think about it because win 7 has dx 10 or 11 and i updated it.. So after it doing the same thing i reinstalled dx9.0c off the disc manually. And sure enough it works now. Thanks guys for the help +rep.

good deal....:d


----------



## The Fryer

thanks guys. now i can play some more games..

@N2Gaming i just noticed your sig... now that is funny... thanks OCN for giveing me my balls back...































thinking of seeing how high i can get my oc today... it is cold as heck in my house right now.. my tiny little nipples have gone to France..


----------



## N2Gaming

@ The Fryer, Your actually the first person in a long time to comment on it.









BigJohn has become our most recent member that I added to the club roster. Welcome to the club BigJohn44


----------



## GEO.PS

*N2Gaming*

I hope that i can use the list on first page for other forum? ( overclockers.ru








) And if i can, give me please url to display table not just like link.







This will help many users from other sites.


----------



## rusky1

I bought the new phenom II 965 125W cpu today to see if it will work on my board but have run into some issues that I think you guys could help me with.

My bios revision is 2208. I installed the cpu fine but when i start up the computer it doesnt let me go into setup! Its really strange, I get the AI logo but if i press Del then it freezes at that screen. If I just let it go through then it gives me a message saying that the cpu has been changed and that I need to go into the bios to setup the appropriate settings.

Any ideas?

Note: I did go back to default settings before doing the upgrade.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rusky1*


My bios revision is 2208. I installed the cpu fine but when i start up the computer it doesnt let me go into setup! Its really strange, I get the AI logo but if i press Del then it freezes at that screen. If I just let it go through then it gives me a message saying that the cpu has been changed and that I need to go into the bios to setup the appropriate settings.


Rusky1, silly question but are you using a USB keyboard or a PS/2 keyboard? If you cleared the CMOS that may have also disabled the "USB Emulation" option in the bios. Try a PS/2 keyboard to see if that works.

Good luck


----------



## rusky1

Yes i do have a usb keyboard but i can use the TAB key to go to the post screen and F1 to continue boot. Once i try to use the DEL key though nothing happens.


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rusky1*


I bought the new phenom II 965 125W cpu today to see if it will work on my board but have run into some issues that I think you guys could help me with.

My bios revision is 2208. I installed the cpu fine but when i start up the computer it doesnt let me go into setup! Its really strange, I get the AI logo but if i press Del then it freezes at that screen. If I just let it go through then it gives me a message saying that the cpu has been changed and that I need to go into the bios to setup the appropriate settings.

Any ideas?

Note: I did go back to default settings before doing the upgrade.


I would try a PS2 keyboard if you have one around....sometimes USB keyboards do this for some reason.


----------



## rusky1

Ok so the PS2 keyboard worked and i was able to go into the bios and change the cpu settings to recommended stock. Now i have another problem.

When i try to start windows I get a BSOD stating that my bios is not fully ACPI compliant. Any ideas? do i have to turn something on in the bios?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rusky1* 
Ok so the PS2 keyboard worked and i was able to go into the bios and change the cpu settings to recommended stock. Now i have another problem.

Rusky1, I'm glad the PS/2 keyboard worked as suggested









Quote:


Originally Posted by *rusky1* 
When i try to start windows I get a BSOD stating that my bios is not fully ACPI compliant. Any ideas? do i have to turn something on in the bios?

In your bios under the _Power_ section make sure "ACPI APIC Support" is listed as being [Enabled].

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## rusky1

I checked and it is enabled.


----------



## rusky1

Ok so I have an update. I played with some of the settings in the bios and I have gotten windows to boot (win7 x64).

I enabled ganged memory and set the appropriate stock timings and voltages.

Now that I have windows booted I see that it recognizes the processor as a 965 BE, the only problem is that it recognizes only 2 cores.

Another issue seems to be is that initial boot up is a hit and a miss at times. 1st boot into windows after settings was fine, then it prompted for a reboot due to new drivers being installed (im guessing microsoft's quad core drivers?) and after the reboot I got a BSOD right as windows started loading. The error was the same ACPI error that I got in the beginning. So I then restarted and went into bios to check if it got reset or anything but everything was fine. I then proceeded to save and exit after which windows booted fine. I guess this is what I get for trying to run an unofficially supported CPU









Any help to get these minor annoyances cleared up will be much appreciated guys. You've helped me a ton so far.


----------



## rusky1

here is a cpuz screen of what's going on.










It shows a multiplier of 4 even though i manually set it to 17 in the bios like recommended stock.


----------



## The Fryer

turn off cool and quiet, and check the power settings in windows and make sure they are set right as well.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rusky1*


here is a cpuz screen of what's going on.
It shows a multiplier of 4 even though i manually set it to 17 in the bios like recommended stock.


I think your gonna have to follow BigJohns advice and install the Nvidia system tools to allow you to set your system to stock or even overclocked spd's. I have a link to his post in the OP of the club thread.


----------



## rusky1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


turn off cool and quiet, and check the power settings in windows and make sure they are set right as well.


Cool and Quiet is turned off. I'm not very familiar with Win7's power settings, could you please tell me where I can find them? The only thing ive found so far is some stuff in control panel and I ended up changing those to High Performance.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I think your gonna have to follow BigJohns advice and install the Nvidia system tools to allow you to set your system to stock or even overclocked spd's. I have a link to his post in the OP of the club thread.


I just downloaded this utility so I'll cross my fingers and hope it works.


----------



## rusky1

Well I've tried to play around with the utility but it's still only showing 2 cores and I can't edit voltages at all.


----------



## rusky1

Here is a screen of my device manager and my task manager. As you can see the device manager is recognizing the 4 cores but the task manager isn't. So I must be overlooking some setting in Windows.


----------



## rusky1

Well after many hours of irritation and frustration I have finally gotten the Phenom II X4 965 BE to work on the M2N32-SLI Deluxe motherboard!

From my last post I updated the bios to version 2209 and did a repair start up of windows. From there I started windows normally and went into msconfig > boot > advanced settings. I unchecked the processor checkbox and restarted my computer. After the restart I saw all four cores being utilized but my memory went from 4GB to 256MB! So I went into msconfig > boot > advanced settings again and unchecked the maximum memory checkbox and then restarted the computer again. After the restart all four cores showed and I was back to 4GB's of ram. From there I used the Nvidia Control Panel to edit the clocks so that they were stock. I'll continue to play around with settings and start to stress test the cpu to make sure its stable.

In the meantime I'll upload a cpu-z validation.

Update: Here is the cpu-z validation, as you can see my RAM is still running in the 566ish range so I'll play around some stuff and try to get it up to 1066 like its supposed to be.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=853302


----------



## N2Gaming

Congrats Rusky1, let us know when you get your ram divider squared away by posting another CPU-Z. You can increase your CPU Multi for a higher CPU Frequencies beyond Stock settings since you have a Black Edition. Have fun w/your new CPU. Oh yeah now you can edit your sig rig to reflect your new CPU.









Edit: I see you edited your sig rig's cpu while I was posting this.


----------



## rusky1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Congrats Rusky1, let us know when you get your ram divider squared away by posting another CPU-Z. You can increase your CPU Multi for a higher CPU Frequencies beyond Stock settings since you have a Black Edition. Have fun w/your new CPU. Oh yeah now you can edit your sig rig to reflect your new CPU.









Edit: I see you edited your sig rig's cpu while I was posting this.

I have a bit of a problem with doing any kind of OC on this cpu since the Nvidia control panel only allows a max multiplier of 17







but it goes up forever in the bios.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rusky1* 
I have a bit of a problem with doing any kind of OC on this cpu since the Nvidia control panel only allows a max multiplier of 17







but it goes up forever in the bios.

you have to change the multi to what you want to run in the bios first then change it in the nvidia tools


----------



## rusky1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
you have to change the multi to what you want to run in the bios first then change it in the nvidia tools

Oh ok, I was kind of thinking of doing that but wasn't sure. Thanks for clearing that up for me, this is the very first time I've ever had to OC from windows instead of the bios.

Good thing is that it looks like changing the vcore in the bios works so that shouldn't cause any issues. It's kind of fun being the guinea pig for this









Edit: Another thing I forgot to mention, the temps at idle with my Zalman cooler are 42/43C, they go up to around 53C while gaming so I still have some room to push it. What is the max safe temp for this CPU?


----------



## MW041443

@N2

As requested. Sorry I've been away all week.

9950BE Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=853571


----------



## N2Gaming

@rusky1, sorry I don't have the pleasure of owning that paticular CPU so I don't know the max safe temp. I think the temps may be off a bit though so run several stress test's to confirm stability and I think you should be fine. Just don't use to much voltage...

@MW041443, thanks for the validation link.

@ all running a Ph I or II & any Athlon II entries. Please look at the new CPU Compatability chart listed in the OP of the club thread to see if I have your cpu listed and provide the following if there is any missing data i.e. CPU type, Validation, mobo bios ver & CPU wattage.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rusky1* 
Update: Here is the cpu-z validation, as you can see my RAM is still running in the 566ish range so I'll play around some stuff and try to get it up to 1066 like its supposed to be.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=853302

Rusky1, according to your cpu-z validation above it shows that you are running at ddr2-1066 speeds already (535Mhz)









Quote:


Originally Posted by *rusky1* 
Edit: Another thing I forgot to mention, the temps at idle with my Zalman cooler are 42/43C, they go up to around 53C while gaming so I still have some room to push it. What is the max safe temp for this CPU?

I believe the "max" safe temperature is in the low 60's (Celsius)

Good luck


----------



## Kingfisher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigJohn44*


Hi Kingfisher,

Sorry to hear that you are having problems. It sounds like you need to manually increase the CPU voltage just a tick. 
The first thing you might want to do is clear your bios, then manually set the CPU voltage to something around 1.25 - 1.30v's. What I found is if you leave the CPU voltage in "auto" it will default to somewhere around 1.080v's with the M2N32 mobo and the 955be processor. The 1.080v is fine if you don't use the NVIDIA Performance tool and just run your processor strickly from the bios settings. At that voltage setting the pc will work fine but each core will default to 800mhz, even though the bios will register your multiplier/FSB settings. If you use the performance tool and unlock each core, then the aforementioned voltage increases are necessary. This will also increase temps across the board (cpu, nb, sb, etc.) so pay close attention to those as you increase the multiplier settings in the performance tool.
Remove power to your computer, remove the bios battery then switch jumper. Replace jumper, battery and you will also have to reset all of your bios settings. (I take it you know how to access the bios) For the CPU voltage adjustment, go to the "Advanced Menu" and select "Jumper Free....", the set "Overclocking..." to "manual", then arrow down to the CPU Voltage menu and select either of the above voltages. Save the bios and your computer should then boot into Windows.
I have been playing with reduced CPU voltage settings trying to reduce system temps but each system is slightly different. Please let me know if this works. Regards.

BigJohn44


Although I have not responded quickly, I do appreciate all your help, this forum is one of the finest I have ever com across, my convalescent period is nearly over and I should be able to lift my PC again.
My PC seems to have been stable, although not started up for a few weeks. So I am not sure why I could not get the thing started at the first sign of trouble, but hay-ho, this will have to re-occur to trace this fault. but thanks again stay in touch, and please keep this Forum going its one of the best.

Kingfisher


----------



## Kingfisher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Kingfisher, I'm assuming you have a 955 "Black Edition"? Try increasing the multiplier to 17x. That should give you a 3.4Ghz overclock. After making the changes in your bios make sure to test for stability. You want make sure your current overclock is stable before pushing any further. Once stability testing is complete, now you have yourself a nice baseline to work with. You can also increase the reference clock speed (HT Clock) if you would like (ie. 210Mhz * 16x) or you can do both. A cpu voltage increase will probably be required once you start reaching higher clock speeds so keep that in mind. That is when you need to also start monitoring temperatures as well.

If you decide to also increase your reference clock speed make sure to lower your memory divider. This will prevent the memory from being overclock which could cause problems down the road.

Hope that helps










Thank you, any reply from this forum seems to be helpful, I have never come across such a fine forum.
I should be able to lift my PC soon after my convalescent period to continue my overclocking.
You are correct, it is indeed a 955 "black edition". if I understand correctly, increasing the HT clock to 210mhz this will effect the memory, so a memory divider should be altered to prevent this happening, yes, but by how much? or am I being a bit dim here?

Kingfisher


----------



## rusky1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Rusky1, according to your cpu-z validation above it shows that you are running at ddr2-1066 speeds already (535Mhz)









I believe the "max" safe temperature is in the low 60's (Celsius)

Good luck


Thank you for clearing that up! I haven't OC'ed in a while and totally forgot about that


----------



## Newlietuvis

Hello. I want to try to put athlon II x2 250 am3 in my mobo m2n32-sli deluxe wifi. I updated bios 2209 and i want to know or stable work this procesor in my mobo. Thnx for the answer`s. And sr for the grammar.


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kingfisher*


Although I have not responded quickly, I do appreciate all your help, this forum is one of the finest I have ever com across, my convalescent period is nearly over and I should be able to lift my PC again.
My PC seems to have been stable, although not started up for a few weeks. So I am not sure why I could not get the thing started at the first sign of trouble, but hay-ho, this will have to re-occur to trace this fault. but thanks again stay in touch, and please keep this Forum going its one of the best.

Kingfisher


I AGREE...This is certainly a GREAT FORUM HERE!

Quick question for you all...I have the 940 installed and running stable for over 3 months now at 3.5-3.6 (depends on temps outside). I am using the 2205 BIOS. Any advantage to update to the 2209?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


I AGREE...This is certainly a GREAT FORUM HERE!

Quick question for you all...I have the 940 installed and running stable for over 3 months now at 3.5-3.6 (depends on temps outside). I am using the 2205 BIOS. Any advantage to update to the 2209?


There may or may not be any noticeable differences. For your Processor ( Ph II X4 940 BE ) I can not think of any advantages. Your CPU is running dandy w/the 2205 and I will update the cpu compatablity list now that I know what bios ver you are using. One thing is for sure. I think ASUS may have changed the 2205 so that it does the same thing as the newer 2209 bios meaning it criples the CMOS settings after windows has booted up requiring the use of Nvidia System Tools to get you CPU mulitplier correct. The mobo that I got back from ASUS was flashed to 205 and I have the same issues as the guys using the AM3 cpu's on the 2209 bios's. So this goes w/out saying but I'll say it any way just to make sure you understand. "MAKE SURE YOU SAVE A COPY OF YOUR ORIGINAL 2205 BIOS" This is so in the event you don't like the results you can always revert back to the 2205 bios revision that you have and not the more recent one that ASUS Provides for download.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rusky1* 
Oh ok, I was kind of thinking of doing that but wasn't sure. Thanks for clearing that up for me, this is the very first time I've ever had to OC from windows instead of the bios.

Good thing is that it looks like changing the vcore in the bios works so that shouldn't cause any issues. It's kind of fun being the guinea pig for this









Edit: Another thing I forgot to mention, the temps at idle with my Zalman cooler are 42/43C, they go up to around 53C while gaming so I still have some room to push it. What is the max safe temp for this CPU?

i think your temps are about right.. i have the same cooler but with an X2 core. i am pushing 1.4v 230fsb at the moment and my temps are a little lower. so your temps sound good, just try to keep it below 60*C and you should be fine. also glad to see you got it working.. good job man.. good job..


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kingfisher* 
if I understand correctly, increasing the HT clock to 210mhz this will effect the memory, so a memory divider should be altered to prevent this happening, yes, but by how much? or am I being a bit dim here?

Kingfisher, that is correct. When raising the HT Clock speed that will also raise the memory frequency. Adjusting the memory divider will help compensate for this.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Newlietuvis* 
Hello. I want to try to put Phenom II x2 250 am3 in my mobo m2n32-sli deluxe wifi. I updated bios 2209 and i want to know or stable work this procesor in my mobo. Thnx for the answer`s. And sr for the grammar.

Newlietuvis, are you referring to the Athlon II X2 series processors? I don't think there are any Phenom II X2 250 processors. Check out the OP and the compatibility list. A user (DrSwizz) is running the M2N SLI Deluxe with a Athlon II X2 240 at 3.9Ghz. It looks like it's certainly possible.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I think ASUS may have changed the 2205 so that it does the same thing as the newer 2209 bios meaning it criples the CMOS settings after windows has booted up requiring the use of Nvidia System Tools to get you CPU mulitplier correct.

N2Gaming, do these problems only occur with the 955 and 965 series?

Good luck guys


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, do these problems only occur with the 955 and 965 series?

Good luck guys










originally yes as far as I know. I was able to use my mobo and my x4 940 BE normally w/out any software tweeks. Then after I got my mobo back from ASUS w/the 2205 bios flashed it was no longer the case. I used both XP x64 and Win7 X64 and they both require some kind of software tweeking to get the CMOS settings to work correctly. This is why I warned any who wish to try the newer 2209 in place of the older 2205 to save their bios 2205 for back up in the event they don't like how the newer 2209 works out for them.

Edit: I believe a few members have the original beta 2205 not the official 2205 and the official 2205 bios was most likely crippled from the beta version as these mobo's are not meant to officially support any Ph II or Athlon II CPU's


----------



## Surprentis

So im going to buy this for my board this week...so it should work right??? And do i (or should I )need to buy a better power supply if i also fill in the other two ram slots with the same ram i currently have so i can have 8 gigs with windows 7 ultimate 64x and also upgrading the video card to something better then the 8800 gts???

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103471

Unless theres another Phenom II x4 you guys think i should get because you know it works than let me know!

Edit: I do see that alot of people have this one all set with the newest bios.. i just should have been more specific what i really want to know is what problems may i run into? Will i also have to reformat? Is there anything else i should do to prepare myself before changing the cpu out?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


So im going to buy this for my board this week...so it should work right??? And do i (or should I )need to buy a better power supply if i also fill in the other two ram slots with the same ram i currently have so i can have 8 gigs with windows 7 ultimate 64x and also upgrading the video card to something better then the 8800 gts???

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103471

Unless theres another Phenom II x4 you guys think i should get because you know it works than let me know!

Edit: I do see that alot of people have this one all set with the newest bios.. i just should have been more specific what i really want to know is what problems may i run into? Will i also have to reformat? Is there anything else i should do to prepare myself before changing the cpu out?


JoeSamo86, I believe N2Gaming and a few others ran this same processor on your board and did not experience any issues. I think you can get away with running the 2208 bios? Don't quote me on that though...hopefully someone can clarify. I'd recommend clearing the cmos prior to installing the Phenom II 940. After the installation make sure to make the appropriate changes in the bios manually. After doing so everything should boot right into Windows.

Your Rosewill 550W should be able to power your new quad-core without any issues. Total 12volt amperage is 35amps which is plenty. Do you need to upgrade your video card? Are the games you currently play completely unplayable/laggy?

Good luck


----------



## GANDALF21502

Well I am very happy I asked here, I will stick with my beta 2205 BIOS. I have had NO issues with PHII 940 on the board, no software tweaks necesary!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


Well I am very happy I asked here, I will stick with my beta 2205 BIOS. I have had NO issues with PHII 940 on the board, no software tweaks necesary!


Sounds like you have a golden bios file and I'm wondering if the new AM3 CPU's would run correctly on that bios w/out any software tweeks.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Sounds like you have a golden bios file and I'm wondering if the new AM3 CPU's would run correctly on that bios w/out any software tweeks.










So far, I believe the 955-965 are the only cpu's that require the use of nvidia performance tools,because of the built-in power saving feature that they have that the other cpu's don't.

As far as bios versions I would say 2001 and up should work for most of the newer cpu's.But if one is going to flash the bios from one earlier than 2001, one might as well flash to the newest 2209
.
Myself I flashed from 1603 to 2205 then to 2208.No tweaks needed for my x3 720.

Gyro

ps, N2Gaming check your pm's.


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Sounds like you have a golden bios file and I'm wondering if the new AM3 CPU's would run correctly on that bios w/out any software tweeks.










Perhaps I do...lol...I have thought about maybe getting a 965 and hoping to hit 4ghz, but my 940 is sitting so sweet on this board...


----------



## shadycuz

So here is my story. I have an asus m2n32-sli deluxe MB with gskill ddr2 800 1gx2 and a amd athlon x2 4200. Every thing was working fine. One day I decided to cell my cpu to raise money for a new one. I sold the cpu and put in a sempron am2 cpu.

This new cpu would not post. The fans would spin but it would shutdown about 2 seconds later. So I wasn't sure if it was the cpu or mb. I decided to buy a am2+ x2 6000 3gz off ebay. I put it in the computer and it started to turn on but the north bridge started to smoke. I thought it might be dust under the NB heat sink so I sprayed the MB with a can of air and when I turned it on this time I didn't get smoke but something under the NB was glowing like red hot metal.

So I sent the board to asus for repair and after only a few days it was back to me. Only this time they took out my onboard wireless (i'm still going to call and complain).

So I put every thing back togeather and it wouldnt post. I took a stick of out and sure thing it post. So I switch the stick i pulled out with the one that is still in and it post again. So now I can only use one stick, not 2! So now I try to reinstall xp and when it says setup is configuring hard ware or something like that it goes to a blank screen instead of the blue screen where it ask you to press f6 to install drivers. So I looked up that error and it has alot of different things it could be, but then i realised the newer cpu needs a bios update so I do that.

So now I get past the blank screen, but when its at the blue screen and it says it's loading a bunch of stuff it gets stuck at (scsi port driver). I cant find any information about why it would stop here. Another thing I noticed is the my CPU, RAM and NB and SB heatsinks are HOT!

So I shut it down and let it cool for about 20 mins and power it back on and I go to the BIOS hardware monitor and I watched the CPU and MB temps rise. cpu started off high any ways at 50C but with in 5 mins was 62C and I shut it down.

I feel like I have tried everything. Is it the CPU? Why wont the Sempron post? Is the MB still faulty? Is in the Ram? The PSU?

I don't have alot of extra hardware to test either.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadycuz*


So here is my story. I have an asus m2n32-sli deluxe MB with gskill ddr2 800 1gx2 and a amd athlon x2 4200. Every thing was working fine. One day I decided to cell my cpu to raise money for a new one. I sold the cpu and put in a sempron am2 cpu.

This new cpu would not post. The fans would spin but it would shutdown about 2 seconds later. So I wasn't sure if it was the cpu or mb. I decided to buy a am2+ x2 6000 3gz off ebay. I put it in the computer and it started to turn on but the north bridge started to smoke. I thought it might be dust under the NB heat sink so I sprayed the MB with a can of air and when I turned it on this time I didn't get smoke but something under the NB was glowing like red hot metal.

So I sent the board to asus for repair and after only a few days it was back to me. Only this time they took out my onboard wireless (i'm still going to call and complain).

So I put every thing back togeather and it wouldnt post. I took a stick of out and sure thing it post. So I switch the stick i pulled out with the one that is still in and it post again. So now I can only use one stick, not 2! So now I try to reinstall xp and when it says setup is configuring hard ware or something like that it goes to a blank screen instead of the blue screen where it ask you to press f6 to install drivers. So I looked up that error and it has alot of different things it could be, but then i realised the newer cpu needs a bios update so I do that.

So now I get past the blank screen, but when its at the blue screen and it says it's loading a bunch of stuff it gets stuck at (scsi port driver). I cant find any information about why it would stop here. Another thing I noticed is the my CPU, RAM and NB and SB heatsinks are HOT!

So I shut it down and let it cool for about 20 mins and power it back on and I go to the BIOS hardware monitor and I watched the CPU and MB temps rise. cpu started off high any ways at 50C but with in 5 mins was 62C and I shut it down.

I feel like I have tried everything. Is it the CPU? Why wont the Sempron post? Is the MB still faulty? Is in the Ram? The PSU?

I don't have alot of extra hardware to test either.


I don't think it's the CPU nor the RAM nor the PSU. Hard to tell actually. You say you RMA'd it back to ASUS and Wi-Fi was not working anymore, hmmm....maybe the circuitry is still damaged? I believe so. It could be that the OPAMP (this is just a guess) amplifies too much the signal from the thermal probes causing your to think BIOS the components are overheating...

Of course I assume all the coolers are properly installed with TIM and all.


----------



## shadycuz

It's not that the wireless is not working, they removed it from the board. I used artic silver thermal compound and I know the temp probes are working right because I burned my finger on the CPU heatsink. The NB was also hot and so was the ram ( I think the ram is hot because it sits above the CPU and was being cooked). I'm going to call ASUS and tell them the board is still bad. Hopefully I'm correct because I hate lying and it would be really bad if they sent me a AM3 board with DD3 ram. I would have to buy new everything.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks Gyro.

Shadycuz, Did ASUS send you your own mobo back or did they send you a repaired mobo? Also what CPU are you using the 140w version or the 125W version?

Edit: You may want to change your sig CPU to reflect the X2 6000+ so people don't get confused if they jump in to help half way through.







Oh also are you using AS5 or some other concocktion of Arctic Silver? That AS5 stuff is conductive and can be very harmful if you get it on anything other then the HSF/Chips to be cooled.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


So far, I believe the 955-965 are the only cpu's that require the use of nvidia performance tools,because of the built-in power saving feature that they have that the other cpu's don't.


Gyro, the other Phenom II processors do not have C1E support? I thought all of these supported the power saving features (ie. CnQ, C1E)?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadycuz*


It's not that the wireless is not working, they removed it from the board. I used artic silver thermal compound and I know the temp probes are working right because I burned my finger on the CPU heatsink. The NB was also hot and so was the ram ( I think the ram is hot because it sits above the CPU and was being cooked). I'm going to call ASUS and tell them the board is still bad. Hopefully I'm correct because I hate lying and it would be really bad if they sent me a AM3 board with DD3 ram. I would have to buy new everything.


Shadycuz, just the fact that only one DIMM is working tells me the board is still not functioning correctly. I would contact Asus and let them know. The Sempron AM2 processor should work regardless. I believe that series processor is supported.

Good luck


----------



## shadycuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Thanks Gyro.

Shadycuz, Did ASUS send you your own mobo back or did they send you a repaired mobo? Also what CPU are you using the 140w version or the 125W version?

Edit: You may want to change your sig CPU to reflect the X2 6000+ so people don't get confused if they jump in to help half way through.







Oh also are you using AS5 or some other concocktion of Arctic Silver? That AS5 stuff is conductive and can be very harmful if you get it on anything other then the HSF/Chips to be cooled.


It's is 125 watt and I did update my sig. I'm not sure but I think they sent me my actual MB back.


----------



## shadycuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Gyro, the other Phenom II processors do not have C1E support? I thought all of these supported the power saving features (ie. CnQ, C1E)?

Shadycuz, just the fact that only one DIMM is working tells me the board is still not functioning correctly. I would contact Asus and let them know. The Sempron AM2 processor should work regardless. I believe that series processor is supported.

Good luck


I will be calling them today. I just assumed they would have properly checked it before returning, but who knows. I have tried different slots and combination's of my ram but it will not post with both in. It turns on and the fans run but I never get that single beep or get the post screen. It's the same when I try the Sempron Processor, fans spin but it's a no go. Wonder why xp install freezes with the amd 6000? Oh well I'll let you know what asus says.

Thanks,
Levi


----------



## N2Gaming

Good Luck Levi. oh and thanks for updating from the sold x2 4200+ to your newer x2 6000+


----------



## shadycuz

Some one offered me this ...
(QX6700 CPU clocked to 3.0ghz with a Tuniq tower hsf, i changed the fan out to an enermax magma (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...=enermax_magma)
EVGA 680i sli motherboard. I also changed out the northbridge fan in this, to a silenx 25cm or something, it's twisty-tied in there... cools well and is silent, vs the loud stock hairdryer. I have the original fan as well.
2x2gb of OCZ Reaper PC9200 ram, i think i had it at 1100mhz cause something was giving me issues running it faster.) they are asking 300.

Is that a good deal?

Btw I called asus RMA and told them the MB was still faulty.They sent me to level 2 tech. I told him what was going on and he sent me back to RMA and now I have to ship my MB back to them.

Thanks Guys,
Levi


----------



## thlnk3r

Shadycuz, remove all of the memory and power it on. Let us know if you get any beep codes after doing so. If you do then that is a good sign. If there are no beep codes then there is probably something wrong with the board.

Good luck


----------



## Surprentis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
J Are the games you currently play completely unplayable/laggy?

Good luck









They just dont seem the same all of a sudden...perhaps i just need to format since it has been quite some time!!...Unless someone is willing to help me overclock the card but i think it already came overclocked if im not mistaken..


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86* 
They just dont seem the same all of a sudden...perhaps i just need to format since it has been quite some time!!...Unless someone is willing to help me overclock the card but i think it already came overclocked if im not mistaken..

How many system processes do you have running in your Task manager and how much cpu useage does the task manager report w/out any games running?


----------



## Surprentis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
How many system processes do you have running in your Task manager and how much cpu useage does the task manager report w/out any games running?

Hey N2G, here is a screenshot (somewhat edited since i could not fit all of taskmgr on the screen at once)



(if this picture is not working right try this)

http://img101.imageshack.us/i/taskmgr.jpg/

Edit: I regularly scan my computer with Symantec Endpoint Protection, Malwarebytes, just recently tried out SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition, i use Hijack this also sometimes...and if worst comes to worst Combofix. All the free ones I found out from www.bleepingcomputer.com if that matters


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


Edit: I regularly scan my computer with Symantec Endpoint Protection, Malwarebytes, just recently tried out SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition, i use Hijack this also sometimes...and if worst comes to worst Combofix. All the free ones I found out from www.bleepingcomputer.com if that matters


JoeSamo86, it doesn't look like you have that many things running in the background. The amount of memory you have now (2GB) is more than enough. The Punkbuster processes could probably be disabled if you're not playing any games. Those processes will automatically start up when the game is started again.

When was the last time you performed a defrag on your drive?

Good luck


----------



## Surprentis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


JoeSamo86, it doesn't look like you have that many things running in the background. The amount of memory you have now (2GB) is more than enough. The Punkbuster processes could probably be disabled if you're not playing any games. Those processes will automatically start up when the game is started again.

When was the last time you performed a defrag on your drive?

Good luck


Defrag? Fairly Recent!

And 2gb memory??







I have 4! (Well WinXP says 3.5 in properties of my computer but we all know why that is)


----------



## shadycuz

okay so I took the ram out and tried with both processors. With the sempron I got fans but no beeps or post. With the 6000 I got 1 long beep and 2 shorts.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


Defrag? Fairly Recent!

And 2gb memory??







I have 4! (Well WinXP says 3.5 in properties of my computer but we all know why that is)


JoeSamo86, my apologizes I misread the specifications in your signature.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadycuz*


okay so I took the ram out and tried with both processors. With the sempron I got fans but no beeps or post. With the 6000 I got 1 long beep and 2 shorts.


Shadycuz, 1 long and 2 short usually means a video adapter issue so it looks like the board is functioning and not completely dead. However I still recommend sending it off Asus. What is the model number of this Sempron processor?

Good luck


----------



## shadycuz

Well it keeps doing it over an over again, one long 2 short. But as soon as I install 1 ram stick it posts. So that doesn't make any since. I guess I'll just see. I have some older pci video cards I could test and I could try my video card in the second pci express.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shadycuz* 
Well it keeps doing it over an over again, one long 2 short. But as soon as I install 1 ram stick it posts.

Shadycuz, that's completely fine. Without any memory installed you won't get a POST screen.


----------



## shadycuz

I know that, but if the beeping is from a video card error then why does inserting ram stop it from beeping?

I dropped the card to the bottom pcix and I get 1 long 3 short.


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rusky1*


Well after many hours of irritation and frustration I have finally gotten the Phenom II X4 965 BE to work on the M2N32-SLI Deluxe motherboard!

From my last post I updated the bios to version 2209 and did a repair start up of windows. From there I started windows normally and went into msconfig > boot > advanced settings. I unchecked the processor checkbox and restarted my computer. After the restart I saw all four cores being utilized but my memory went from 4GB to 256MB! So I went into msconfig > boot > advanced settings again and unchecked the maximum memory checkbox and then restarted the computer again. After the restart all four cores showed and I was back to 4GB's of ram. From there I used the Nvidia Control Panel to edit the clocks so that they were stock. I'll continue to play around with settings and start to stress test the cpu to make sure its stable.

In the meantime I'll upload a cpu-z validation.

Update: Here is the cpu-z validation, as you can see my RAM is still running in the 566ish range so I'll play around some stuff and try to get it up to 1066 like its supposed to be.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=853302


me too, with the 2207... dont start bios... with my x4 945.
but, 2209 bios works.

I overclocking 3,6 @ 1,36v.

I try to go 4.0ghz with watercooling . =)


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadycuz*


I know that, but if the beeping is from a video card error then why does inserting ram stop it from beeping?

I dropped the card to the bottom pcix and I get 1 long 3 short.


yeah if you put the pcie card back in the top slot again w/o having any system ram and it still does 1 long 2 short beeps then that tells us that there is some thing wrong w/the slot or the mobo it self. As far as ASUS having a AM2 mobo for you I would not worry to much about that. They will mostlikely have a brand new am2+ mobo if they don't have a replacement M2N32 for ya.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## rusky1

Updating on my 965BE 125W install.

I have the cpu running at 3.8ghz now. Here's the validation link:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=857933

cpu-z says 1.408V but i have it set to stock in the bios. I'm going to trust cpu-z on this one. I'll do some testing tomorrow to make sure it's stable for 24/7 operation.

BTW anybody wanting to do this upgrade make sure you have a ps2 keyboard handy for bios settings and booting into windows. For some reason I get a BSOD if I have my USB keyboard plugged in during boot up.


----------



## Surprentis

TODAY is the day...any last input before i purchase my

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103471

AMD Phenom II X4 940 Deneb 3.0GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM2+ 125W Quad-Core Black Edition Processor - Retail ???

$170 free shipping. Good Price?? Am i all set for this? Will i notice a nice difference in performance compared to my current cpu (listed below)? Risks im taking buying this today? Just waiting on a few users inputs before i click okay to buy input such as should i get a different processor in this phenom II field or yada yada whatever you want to say..


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


$170 free shipping. Good Price?? Am i all set for this? Will i notice a nice difference in performance compared to my current cpu (listed below)? Risks im taking buying this today? Just waiting on a few users inputs before i click okay to buy input such as should i get a different processor in this phenom II field or yada yada whatever you want to say..


JoeSamo86, I would spend the extra $30 and get a 965 125W. However the only downside to that is you'll have to use the nvidia tools to configure the multiplier within the OS. It's not a huge deal but just an extra step. For the 940BE I don't think you'll have any problems. You should be golden as long as you have the 2208 bios (N2 may have to confirm). I also wouldn't worry about the power supply. You should be fine with that as well.

Good luck with your purchase


----------



## Surprentis

if the 965 works ill buy it..is there confirmation of it working? and configuring the multipliers??? Can i just leave it as default or is that a problem?

edit: nevermind i see that people have it working..theres two m2n32 sli categories on the first page for some reason


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86* 
if the 965 works ill buy it..is there confirmation of it working? and configuring the multipliers??? Can i just leave it as default or is that a problem?

nevermind i see that people have it working..theres two m2n32 sli categories on the first page for some reason

Yes there is confirmation that the x4 965 125w cpu works. If you get the x4 965 make sure to get the latest 125w version and not the 140w version. The confirmations can be seen on the OP of this club thread in the google spreadsheet. I saw the x4 940 BNIB at the Egg for $150.00 over the weekend. Looks like it went back up.







Yeah you can get the X4 965 for $195.99 at the egg.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## Surprentis

I am now the proud (soon to be once it comes in the mail) owner of AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor Model HDZ965FBGMBOX - Retail

also got some Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound for when it comes









How do i validate my system once i get it running so it can be on the front page?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86* 
How do i validate my system once i get it running so it can be on the front page?

Congrats on the new cpu. Here is a link on to how to validate your CPU. Wow, two deja vu's in two days. Now that's a new record for me.


----------



## Surprentis

N2 i would not have made this decision if it wasnt for all of you..well you helped answer many of my questions along with think3r the forum moderator. Thank you guys i cannot wait for this! Now i just need to get my windows 7 in the mail..4 more gigs of ram..a new video card..and boom shaka lacka! I got windows 7 ultimate for free from doing a test at lenovos website a few weeks back...just takes them 6 weeks to ship -.- lol. I have the most up to date bios installed already on my machine from asus..so i was told once i get the chip reset the cmos as im putting in the chip correct?

P.S IM SOOO Excited! this is going to save me a ton of money because i was thinking of building a new system to go quad..so glad i stumbled upon this thread.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


N2 i would not have made this decision if it wasnt for all of you..well you helped answer many of my questions along with think3r the forum moderator. Thank you guys i cannot wait for this! Now i just need to get my windows 7 in the mail..4 more gigs of ram..a new video card..and boom shaka lacka! I got windows 7 ultimate for free from doing a test at lenovos website a few weeks back...just takes them 6 weeks to ship -.- lol. I have the most up to date bios installed already on my machine from asus..so i was told once i get the chip reset the cmos as im putting in the chip correct?


Yes you should clear your CMOS settings and don't use any saved cmos settings. Make usre you use a PS2 keyboard. If you want to use your cmos save settings then save some new seetings over the old saved CMOS settings after you get your new cpu all dialled in. You will have to install the Nvidia system tools application for your cpu Multiplier to function properly. We can all help you with that once you get to that point. Hmm, Free Win 7 sure wish I could have gotten in on that deal.


----------



## Surprentis

Okay ill let you know the day im setting it up i feel like i owe you guys but i dont know what to do since you seem to know so much! Yeah lenovo offered free windows 7 to the first 4000 customers (who are A+ certified i think was another requirement) who completed the test


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


Okay ill let you know the day im setting it up i feel like i owe you guys but i dont know what to do since you seem to know so much! Yeah lenovo offered free windows 7 to the first 4000 customers (who are A+ certified i think was another requirement) who completed the test


There is always one way to show your appriciationg but just mearly mentioning it is almost against TOS. How ever I could say this. People show grattitude towards others when they feel they have learned something or feel as if some one has helped them by clicking on the rep button affiliated w/the post you felt was helpfull.


----------



## Surprentis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


by clicking on the rep affiliated w/the post you felt was helpfull.










Ive already done that before you even said this


----------



## onebums_sulsa

I've got thi m2n32-sli mobo (wireless edition), and just recently bought the Phenom II x4 965 BE 140 watt. I updated my bios to version 2208.

N2, you mentioned something about needing Nvidia system tools application to get the multiplier running correctly. Is there a thread that shows you how to do this with 965 BE? Also, is there anything else that I must do before I install the new chip?

Thanks.


----------



## Outcasst

Anybody having powering on issues and/or crashing issues with the m2n32 sli deluxe? A friend of mine is having some trouble and I'm wondering whether a BIOS flash would help.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Outcasst* 
Anybody having powering on issues and/or crashing issues with the m2n32 sli deluxe? A friend of mine is having some trouble and I'm wondering whether a BIOS flash would help.

i had some trouble with my m2n sli deluxe. it wouldn't power on or would just shut off. i found out my pcie slot was dirty and my contacts on my vid card was dirty. i clean them and everything has been fine sense.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onebums_sulsa* 
I've got thi m2n32-sli mobo (wireless edition), and just recently bought the Phenom II x4 965 BE 140 watt. I updated my bios to version 2208.

N2, you mentioned something about needing Nvidia system tools application to get the multiplier running correctly. Is there a thread that shows you how to do this with 965 BE? Also, is there anything else that I must do before I install the new chip?

Thanks.

Welcome to OCN. I could add you to the club roster if you would like to be a club member.

You can look at the Very first post to this club in the 3rd paragraph. I linked a few post's of BigJohn44's post's in that paragraph.


----------



## onebums_sulsa

cool thanks!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Wow, two deja vu's in two days. Now that's a new record for me.









N2Gaming, weren't we just talking about that haha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Outcasst* 
Anybody having powering on issues and/or crashing issues with the m2n32 sli deluxe? A friend of mine is having some trouble and I'm wondering whether a BIOS flash would help.

Outcasst, are these issues completely random or do they seem to occur at a specific time/event? Is anything overclocked?

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, weren't we just talking about that haha


that's why I mentioned it


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Outcasst, are these issues completely random or do they seem to occur at a specific time/event? Is anything overclocked?

Good luck


Nah everything is at stock - he's not a computer savvy person, just an average gamer.

Sometimes it turns on, but then turns off again a few seconds later and sometimes it turns on and stays on, but all fans are running at maximum so I presume it isn't getting to the POST screen (nothing comes up on the video display anyway) and sometimes it boots up fine. When it does manage to load the OS he is getting random crashes and lockups.

I have checked it to see if it was shorting anywhere but all seems to be fine.


----------



## onebums_sulsa

N2, can you add me to the membership roster? And the 3rd paragraph, are you talking about the very first post in this forum?


----------



## onebums_sulsa

I found the paragraph and followed instructions on the link. However my system performance unter NVIDIA control panel says all 4 cores are at 17x multiplier, but CPU-Z is still showing 4x multiplier. Also, for some reason NVIDIA Control Panel wouldn't let me change my system settings. I'm stuck. Any help on this?


----------



## onebums_sulsa

UPDATE

I somehow got the multiplier unlocked in the control panel. But now I run into a problem where after I click "apply", my computer restarts on it's own and goes right back to default settings (4x multiplier).

Another confusing issue. Everything shows that my multiplier is on 17x (even in the "view system information" in the control panel). If i right click on "my computer" and look at system properties it also shows proper clock speed. However CPU-Z still shows it's at 4x multiplier clocked at 800 mhz. Is it that CPU-Z is incorrect? or is my CPU-Z right and my computer is still clocked at 4x multiplier and running at 800 mhz?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Nah everything is at stock - he's not a computer savvy person, just an average gamer.

Sometimes it turns on, but then turns off again a few seconds later and sometimes it turns on and stays on, but all fans are running at maximum so I presume it isn't getting to the POST screen (nothing comes up on the video display anyway) and sometimes it boots up fine. When it does manage to load the OS he is getting random crashes and lockups.

I have checked it to see if it was shorting anywhere but all seems to be fine.


Outcasst, the first few things that cross my mind are possibly a faulty power supply or perhaps memory. The random power on issues though sound very close to a power supply related issue. Do you have another unit to test with? What are his system specifications?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onebums_sulsa*


But now I run into a problem where after I click "apply", my computer restarts on it's own and goes right back to default settings (4x multiplier).


Onebums_sulsa, did you make sure to increase the cpu voltage before making these changes?

Good luck


----------



## anticrainbo

Hey guys.

Anyone have experience with the Athlon II x3 435 on an M2N sli deluxe?

What is the chance it will run and OC?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onebums_sulsa*


N2, can you add me to the membership roster?


Hey guys lets give a warm welcome to onebums sulsa our newest member of the Club.









onebums sulsa yes I was talking about the very first post in this club thread/forum. Regarding your CPU multiplier reset issue w/Nvidia Tools. Do you have your bios multiplier set at 17x in the CMOS settings?

Oh yeah you may want to set your CPU voltage to 1.35v or 1.375v. Your mobo should overvolt your CPU a little. You may even get away w/setting your CPU volts at 1.275v or 1.30v for stock CPU clocks. Did you turn off cool N Quiet and set your ram timings accordingly or do you have all your CMOS settings still set to Auto?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anticrainbo*


Hey guys.

Anyone have experience with the Athlon II x3 435 on an M2N sli deluxe?

What is the chance it will run and OC?


Dr Swizz has successfully run an Athlon II X2 240 and ben 1981 has successfully run a Athlon II x4 630 as well as all the other members that already have the Ph II X3 720 running in the M2N SLI Deluxe mobo. You can see their CPU-Z validations in the google spreadsheet in the OP of the club thread.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Anybody having powering on issues and/or crashing issues with the m2n32 sli deluxe? A friend of mine is having some trouble and I'm wondering whether a BIOS flash would help.


That right there could be any number of things to be honest w/u.

*Hardware related issues:*
Does your friend smell any strange oders coming from the PSU area?
What are the mobo & CPU temp readings in the CMOS settings if you can get into the CMOS after a POST screen?
Does your friends system not post, BSOD or reboot if you unplugs any un-needed periferals from the PSU. i.e. CD/DVD rom drive and or remove any un-needed Sound card, video card, etc etc?
Has your friend run any stress tests to verify system stability?
Has your friend tried to run the PC w/only one stick of ram?
Has your friend run any Memtest86+ test to make sure the ram is good?
Does your friend know what the cpu and mobo temps are when it BSOD's or reboots?
What are the CPU & Memory voltages set at in his CMOS settings?
Has your friend verified the HDD is not defective by running a hard drive scan?
*Windows issues:*

How old is the OS install on your friends system in question?
Has your friend Defraged his HDD lately?
What exactely is the system doing while it BSOD's?
Once you have your friends system up and running, are you using Everest Ultimate or any other Temp monitoring software? If so it is known to cause BSOD's from w/in windows.
I could probably list several other things it could be but I started off by asking what I would consider to be the most common issues to cause BSOS's or reboots on the M2N32 SLI Deluxe.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Outcasst, the first few things that cross my mind are possibly a faulty power supply or perhaps memory. The random power on issues though sound very close to a power supply related issue. Do you have another unit to test with? What are his system specifications?

We have tried another PSU that is solid stable. Still the same issues. Tried various RAM combinations.

Specs are

X2 5200+
8800GT
3GB DDR2 667 RAM


----------



## onebums_sulsa

"onebums sulsa yes I was talking about the very first post in this club thread/forum. Regarding your CPU multiplier reset issue w/Nvidia Tools. Do you have your bios multiplier set at 17x in the CMOS settings?"

I do have my cpu multiplier set at 17x in the bios if that is what you mean.

"Oh yeah you may want to set your CPU voltage to 1.35v or 1.375v. Your mobo should overvolt your CPU a little. You may even get away w/setting your CPU volts at 1.275v or 1.30v for stock CPU clocks. Did you turn off cool N Quiet and set your ram timings accordingly or do you have all your CMOS settings still set to Auto?"

My default voltage for this chip is 1.40v. My cool N Quiet is off, and my ram timings are on auto. Should i set them accordingly? And how high should i set my voltage if my default voltage is at 1.40v?


----------



## rusky1

I have noticed as well that this board tends to overvolt cpus by around 250mv even though voltage offset is not enabled. Since this is true for all the boards is it an issue with the voltage offset being always enabled or is it just one of those "just because" things?


----------



## onebums_sulsa

Finally got it working. Great, it was my memory issue. After i manually adjusted the timings everything worked after. Thanks guys.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rusky1*


I have noticed as well that this board tends to overvolt cpus by around 250mv even though voltage offset is not enabled. Since this is true for all the boards is it an issue with the voltage offset being always enabled or is it just one of those "just because" things?


Yes I think most if not all ASUS mobo's especially the ones designed for overclocking have a tendancy to to overvolt the CPU. Note how I said I think, this is because I have not owned any other ASUS mobo but hear of this phenomenon from a lot of other ASUS users from other mobo's like the A8N32 SLI Deluxe which would be the 939 version of the M2N32 SLI Deluxe









Quote:



Originally Posted by *onebums_sulsa*


Finally got it working. Great, it was my memory issue. After i manually adjusted the timings everything worked after. Thanks guys.


That's great now all you need to do is change the cpu in your sig and provide a Valid CPU-Z link and I can add you to the Google Spreadsheet cpu compatabilty chart for club M2N


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Outcasst* 
We have tried another PSU that is solid stable. Still the same issues. Tried various RAM combination.

Specs are

X2 5200+
8800GT
3GB DDR2 667 RAM

Outcasst, perhaps the issue could be heat related. Try reseating the processor with some new thermal compound. Maybe the 8800GT is causing issues? For testing purposes swap that card out with a known working card. Also if you can, run a quick stress test with Prime95/OCCT to see if the crashes/bsod's happen right away. As suggested by N2Gaming I would run a memory diagnostic. Use Memtest86+ for your testing. I typically prefer tests 5 and 8 (three loops each is sufficient).

Have him open up the case and look at the capacitors on the board. Do they look bulged or leaky? Is his machine on a surge protector/ups device?

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## rusky1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


That's great now all you need to do is change the cpu in your sig and provide a Valid CPU-Z link and I can add you to the Google Spreadsheet cpu compatabilty chart for club M2N










Could you possibly add me too? My rig is stable after playing games for a few hours so I think all is well. I posted the validation link of me running at 3.8ghz on page 425.

Thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys please give our newest member a warm club M2N welcome.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rusky1*


Could you possibly add me too? My rig is stable after playing games for a few hours so I think all is well. I posted the validation link of me running at 3.8ghz on page 425.

Thanks


I added you to the Club Roster and put your info on the Google Spreadsheet however the information is incomplete atm. Do you think you can give me the specific post number? Otherwise I will have to look for it later. It's late and I have an interview in the morning. Of course you could alway find the post number to make it easier for me.







I like the sound of that option more and more every time I say it.









Also I don't know the specifics so if you could provide the bios version and cpu wattage I would appriciate those very much as well.

Edit: I still need a Valid CPU-Z link from onebums_sulsa as well.








Thank you,

N2G


----------



## rusky1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey guys please give our newest member a warm club M2N welcome.

I added you to the Club Roster and put your info on the Google Spreadsheet however the information is incomplete atm. Do you think you can give me the specific post number? Otherwise I will have to look for it later. It's late and I have an interview in the morning. Of course you could alway find the post number to make it easier for me.







I like the sound of that option more and more every time I say it.









Also I don't know the specifics so if you could provide the bios version and cpu wattage I would appriciate those very much as well.

Edit: I still need a Valid CPU-Z link from onebums_sulsa as well.








Thank you,

N2G

Post #4229 - I guess it was a few pages before 425 sorry.
CPU - 965BE 125W
Bios - 2209


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rusky1* 
Could you possibly add me too? My rig is stable after playing games for a few hours so I think all is well. I posted the validation link of me running at 3.8ghz on page 425.

Thanks

Rusky1, welcome to the club









What other stability testing have you completed? Testing a game can be somewhat helpful to determine stability but perhaps you may want to perform some testing with Prime 95/OCCT as well? These applications tend to stress the memory and cpu at about 100% utilization. OCCT is great because of it's short 1 Hour test (make sure to set it to "High").

Everyone has their own methods of stability testing so by no means am I forcing the above on you.

Good luck


----------



## onebums_sulsa

Validation.


----------



## Surprentis

Welcome to the club Rusky1!!!


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks rusty1 & sulsa for your validation links. I got your info in the Google spreadsheet now.


----------



## onebums_sulsa

Whoo! I wouldn't have been able to install the am3 chip if it weren't for this forum, thanks everybody. I almost went out to go buy a new mobo!


----------



## N2Gaming

Helping other OCN & Club members is the main purpose of this and other clubs here at OCN. Learning a few new things along the way is always a bonus. I never imagined the day AM3 CPU's would work in these mobo's but that day is here and they do FTW. I'm glad to have been able to help you and many others as well.









N2G


----------



## rusky1

You have definitely been a big help. This is the exact reason why I always come to OCN first. If I don't know something then I am 110% positive that somebody on this site has had the same problem and will always help.

OCN FTW


----------



## rusky1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Rusky1, welcome to the club









What other stability testing have you completed? Testing a game can be somewhat helpful to determine stability but perhaps you may want to perform some testing with Prime 95/OCCT as well? These applications tend to stress the memory and cpu at about 100% utilization. OCCT is great because of it's short 1 Hour test (make sure to set it to "High").

Everyone has their own methods of stability testing so by no means am I forcing the above on you.

Good luck

I do have Prime95 installed ATM. I ran it for a few minutes when I had the 965 running at stock clocks to see what my temps were but thats about it. I remember using OCCT a while back and definitely remember the easy to use interface and a well rounded program. I'll probably download it and test the system again after I'm done playing games


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rusky1* 
You have definitely been a big help. and will always help.

OCN N2G FTW









Thank you for that awesome complimenting comment...


----------



## The Fryer

ok guys i am thinking about my m2n-sli deluxe, thinking about replace the caps with the solid Japanese caps, and maybe a little higher uf but with the save voltage rating for a little bump. what do you think?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rusky1* 
This is the exact reason why I always come to OCN first. If I don't know something then I am 110% positive that somebody on this site has had the same problem and will always help.

Rusky1, well said









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
ok guys i am thinking about my m2n-sli deluxe, thinking about replace the caps with the solid Japanese caps, and maybe a little higher uf but with the save voltage rating for a little bump. what do you think?

The Fryer, just to clarify you are wanting to replace the electrolytic capacitors with solid capacitors? That's actually a good question. I'm not entirely sure if that would be possible. Perhaps someone with more experience in this area can shed some light on this question? You could however replace the capacitors with newer electrolytic ones if you would like. Just as long as the voltage and uF match from the previous caps. If no one else responds I'll ask my electronics buddy to see what if he knows.

Hope that helps


----------



## The Fryer

i should be able to without any problems, i am going with the same voltage, maybe a little higher uf, it is they same kind of caps they use on high end vid cards. the aluminum solid ones, not the crapy old style ones.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
i should be able to without any problems, i am going with the same voltage, maybe a little higher uf, it is they same kind of caps they use on high end vid cards. the aluminum solid ones, not the crapy old style ones.

The Fryer, sounds like a plan. I sent an email to my buddy about your question. I'll see what he says about swapping electrolytic caps out with solids.

I'll keep you informed if he replies. Hopefully someone can pop in and help us out too









Good luck


----------



## rusky1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
ok guys i am thinking about my m2n-sli deluxe, thinking about replace the caps with the solid Japanese caps, and maybe a little higher uf but with the save voltage rating for a little bump. what do you think?

What kind of benefits would we get from doing this?


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rusky1*


What kind of benefits would we get from doing this?


well from my understanding is cleaner, more pure voltage, and a little more power to everything, not as in voltage but as in through power. and it should give longer life to the mobo as it is the better higher quality solid caps. i am just debating on if i want to do it or not. it is not a big deal to do.


----------



## Dale-C

Only if ya wanna OC real far, thats when I would use different capacitors. You have 3.4 on ur 5200+, I dont think ya gonna get much more out of it without water, but a nice OC anyway!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


well from my understanding is cleaner, more pure voltage, and a little more power to everything, not as in voltage but as in through power. and it should give longer life to the mobo as it is the better higher quality solid caps. i am just debating on if i want to do it or not. it is not a big deal to do.


The Fryer, polymer caps have crazy life-span as well. Gigabyte claims somewhere of 20 years on their durable line of boards.

I spoke with my buddy and he said it's certainly possible but probably not worth it. You can go up in uF but try not go crazy high. Using higher voltage caps is also possible if you would like but make sure not to use lower voltage caps (ie if they are 220uF 100v then do not go to 220uF 50v). Make sure to use the right degree rating as well. Standard I believe is 85C. I'm assuming you would want to use at least 105C. I'm not sure if there is a difference in degree rating when switching from wet to polymer.

Hope that helps


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


well from my understanding is cleaner, more pure voltage, and a little more power to everything, not as in voltage but as in through power. and it should give longer life to the mobo as it is the better higher quality solid caps. i am just debating on if i want to do it or not. it is not a big deal to do.


I have a M2N32-SLI Premium Vista board as well as two M2N32-SLI Deluxe boards. The Premium Vista board has solid caps. All of them seem to perform more or less equally; One of the M2N32-SLI Deluxe is slightly better, but it is of a newer revision than the other two. Judging from this recapping might not be worth effort.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


I have a M2N32-SLI Premium Vista board as well as two M2N32-SLI Deluxe boards. The Premium Vista board has solid caps. All of them seem to perform more or less equally; One of the M2N32-SLI Deluxe is slightly better, but it is of a newer revision than the other two. Judging from this recapping might not be worth effort.


I thinking ^this plus it would void any remaining Waranty periods. A time for tweeking like this is when the warranty period is over . I mean once the board survives past the waranty period you pretty much have gotten your monies worth out of it and any useage beyond that point is just pudding in the pie. Those caps are expensive though if you can even find them and then you have to pay shipping and handling on top of that. I'd guess the cost of those caps shipped would be somewhere in the ballpark of about $30.00 or more. In my opinion that is just to much to pay for ugraded Caps on any out-dated mobo .


----------



## The Fryer

i dont have a warranty, i bought it off an ocn member about 6months ago. and part wise i am looking at 17.52 with shipping for all of them, rated 85*C and most are just a little over the stock volt and uf for better filtering.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
i dont have a warranty, i bought it off an ocn member about 6months ago. and part wise i am looking at 17.52 with shipping for all of them, rated 85*C and most are just a little over the stock volt and uf for better filtering.

The Fryer, well if the polymer capacitors are cheap then go for it. Either way it would be a good way to gain some experience in that area. Do you have all the proper tools ect? Make sure to pick up a desolder pump









Good luck budy


----------



## The Fryer

yes i do.. i have a cheap pump but it works, i also have a decent soldering setup. i cant complain. i have used it to fix a PSU already. i had one the caps went out in and took out a transistor with them, i replaced all of it and it still works, i just run it for my leds on my monitor, in my case, and my fans. has been solid for a while, i just don't know how it will do running a system though.


----------



## Surprentis

Today is the day my quad core comes in guys ...anyone going to be around to help me set it up?

EDIT: UPS wont let me pick it up from there location







even though its like 2 miles from my house i have to wait till monday for them to bring it


----------



## rusky1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


Today is the day my quad core comes in guys ...anyone going to be around to help me set it up?


Which CPU did you get? 940?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


Today is the day my quad core comes in guys ...anyone going to be around to help me set it up?

EDIT: UPS wont let me pick it up from there location







even though its like 2 miles from my house i have to wait till monday for them to bring it










JoeSamo86, ouch that stinks









Well when you receive it just post up any questions you have. Most of us here are more than capable of assisting you. Make sure you clear the CMOS with the older processor before installing the new.

Good luck


----------



## Surprentis

So wake up today to find out my 8800gts has the bed!! Thank god i signed it up for lifetime warranty in 2007 and that newegg keeps invoices forever







.. What a pain in the butt though ..im like one day away from getting my quad core and this happens!!! Uggg now i gotta wait probably a week and a half or more till i get my card back!! But at least i have an 8600 laying around...its something for now..just my luck as of late!


----------



## Surprentis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rusky1*


Which CPU did you get? 940?


965 Rusky!


----------



## Marco76

Hi all,
I've been lurking for a while before ordering my new CPU, the one in the topic title.

I've got a M2N32-SLI Deluxe (yust upgraded to 2209 BIOS). Passed from an Athlon x2 4200+ to a 5200+, and now waiting for the Phenom...

Now here to ask:

I've upgraded the bios (2209)
I've oredered the CPU (







) (155â‚¬ here in Italy)
I've installed NVIDIA System Tool (vers. 6.05.23.05)

I cannot see (like W.O.T. in his numerous treads has reported) the multiplier setting for each single core (I say now because now I've got the 5200+).
Unfortunately W.O.T. has resolved with luck, witch I certanly miss..








Anyone else had this problem?

What else can I do to prepare before installing the CPU that has still to come (about 3 days away...)

I've printed the precious tips of BigJohn44 (http://www.overclock.net/7594611-post3945.html and http://www.overclock.net/6936062-post3267.html)...

Thanks to you all!!! Great Mobo Great Club!!!
















P.S. Can anyone send me a signature that I can modify with my settings?
Thanks


----------



## Marco76

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86* 
965 Rusky!









Someone to share the experience of passing to the quad core!!!


----------



## Marco76

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rusky1* 
Which CPU did you get? 940?

Hi rusky1,
fine rig not too distant from mine
















P.S. To all the board, sorry for my ugly english...


----------



## The Fryer

@Marco76 i have the m2n-sli deluxe with my cpu and i can only see one multi as well.. i think on a dual core your only supposed to see one multi.


----------



## Marco76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


@Marco76 i have the m2n-sli deluxe with my cpu and i can only see one multi as well.. i think on a dual core your only supposed to see one multi.


Thanks for the reply,
I have no multi, not one... I attach the screen, you have the same result?


----------



## The Fryer

it would be under the next tab to the right.. under your mobo settings.


----------



## Marco76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


it would be under the next tab to the right.. under your mobo settings.


If you mean the one highlighted in the first pic, I think that is HyperTransport multiplier (fsb x multi HT = HT frequency)... I might be wrong...

I was expecting something like the second picture (taken from BigJohn44 post)...

Thanks!









P.S. Sorry for the italian in the screenshots.
P.P.S. Found ho to edit the signature via "new system" in profile!


----------



## The Fryer

hmm. i dont have that ehter. it might be becuse i have a dual core though. and not a black edition.


----------



## Marco76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


hmm. i dont have that ehter. it might be becuse i have a dual core though. and not a black edition.


By now you have my same processor Athlonx2 5200+ so it can be correct I don't see any multiplier...

Let's see when I get the 965...


----------



## The Fryer

i see one in bios but thats it...


----------



## DannyOcean

So after a little testing and OCing by best setting for a stable OC and all around use for my Phenom II 965 BE C2 140W in the M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless is 3825MHz 239X16, HTT 1195MHz, NB 1912MHz, RAM 956MHz. Some better RAM might help a bit.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

DannyOcean: very cool! nice to see that these boards are not holding you back much (cpu-nb, and HT aside)
and just for referance the HTT is the FSB/reference clock and the HT is the hyper transport and cpu-NB is the IMC.


----------



## allenpan

HELP>...
my M2N32WS PRo refuse to work with either PII 940 and PI 9950, and it has newest bios, do i need to flash to older bios? if so i need older AM2 cpu...anywhere for cheap? or other way around?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marco76*


By now you have my same processor Athlonx2 5200+ so it can be correct I don't see any multiplier...

Let's see when I get the 965...


Marco76, I'm assuming this is happening because the 5200+ X2 doesn't have a unlocked multiplier? The highest multiplier you'll be able to run is 13x. Sorry if I misunderstood you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenpan*


HELP>...
my M2N32WS PRo refuse to work with either PII 940 and PI 9950, and it has newest bios, do i need to flash to older bios? if so i need older AM2 cpu...anywhere for cheap? or other way around?


Allenpan, what exactly are the symptoms? Are you getting a POST screen? Beep codes? Try checking out the For Sale section to see if anyone in there is selling AM2 processors.

Don't forget to add your system specifications to your signature. This will let us know what type of hardware you're running ect: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem

Good luck


----------



## allenpan

will nothing back screen,.....no beep no post


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allenpan* 
will nothing back screen,.....no beep no post

Allenpan, did you purchase your Asus motherboard brand new or was it working previously?

Good luck


----------



## rusky1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenpan*


will nothing back screen,.....no beep no post


did you clear the cmos before installing the new cpu?


----------



## Marco76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Marco76, I'm assuming this is happening because the 5200+ X2 doesn't have a unlocked multiplier? The highest multiplier you'll be able to run is 13x. Sorry if I misunderstood you.



This could be! Can't wait to try the new Phenom


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenpan*


HELP>...
my M2N32WS PRo refuse to work with either PII 940 and PI 9950, and it has newest bios, do i need to flash to older bios? if so i need older AM2 cpu...anywhere for cheap? or other way around?


Welcome to OCN and thanks for posting in the M2N club. You may be able to find a AM2 cpu all day long on Ebay. I saw one AM2 X2 4200+ earlier today in the for sale section. Looks like it has been there for a while now. I think it was being sold by a OCN member w/one of if not the highest Rep rating. Duckiho was the seller. You can find his post in the main componants for sale threads.

Questions for you:
Have you ever used the mobo in question and do you know if it is in good working condition ? "Thlnk3r asked this question already"
Have you cleared the CMOS as suggested by other members like Rusky1?
Have you tried to push the reset button after you start the system up and it dose not POST?
Are you using a PS2 keyboard?
What is the rating on your Power supply?
Do you have the PCIe power plug connected to your video card if one is required?
Have you tried to use just one stick of ram slot by slot?
Do you have the 4pin P12 power connector plugged into the mobo for the CPU power?
That should cover most of the normal known issues.

Let us know so we can help you as much as possible.

N2G


----------



## allenpan

Have you ever used the mobo in question and do you know if it is in good working condition ? "Thlnk3r asked this question already"

- it was brand new replacement from ASUS, and yes it is working, with my friend's X2 (he took it back and no long live in same town as me...)

Have you cleared the CMOS as suggested by other members like Rusky1?

-yes, cleared CMOS

Have you tried to push the reset button after you start the system up and it dose not POST?

-yes, tried no luck

Are you using a PS2 keyboard?

-yes PS2 KB

What is the rating on your Power supply?

-550W Cooler Master

Do you have the PCIe power plug connected to your video card if one is required?

-HD3780 required PCIe power and is pluged in

Have you tried to use just one stick of ram slot by slot?

-yes, 1 stick of ocz

Do you have the 4pin P12 power connector plugged into the mobo for the CPU power?

-yes i have 4pin P12 power in, i am going to my a 8pin eps12V plug when parts arrive


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenpan*


will nothing back screen,.....no beep no post


Sounds exacly like what happened when I tried AM3 CPUs on one of my M2N32WS Pro boards. Flashing BIOS 1802 will probably get it working.


----------



## Surprentis

Okay so excited!! I got my Ph II X4 965 125W today!!! I will be home from work around 5:30 PM EST to place it in! Is there anyone that could be of assistance to me tonight if i need?? I would be in your debt! Thank you !


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenpan*


- it was brand new replacement from ASUS, and yes it is working, with my friend's X2 (he took it back and no long live in same town as me...)


Allenpan, do you think your buddy would allow you to use his X2 again just so you can flash the bios? It's worth a shot. Don't forget to add a little bit of voltage to the processor.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


Okay so excited!! I got my Ph II X4 965 125W today!!! I will be home from work around 5:30 PM EST to place it in! Is there anyone that could be of assistance to me tonight if i need?? I would be in your debt! Thank you !


JoeSamo86, sure...whatever questions you have just post up in here and we'll be able to assist you. Really the only thing that is important at this point is configuring the Nvidia tools so that the frequency shows up properly. Setting up the bios ect will be a breeze for you.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## christhekraut

I'm a new member .Very excellent support on this pages..thx everybody..

i just put a phenom 955BE in my "old" m2n32 sli deluxe and running now 4 days on stock speed (3.2Ghz) without problems,beside the known ones: ps2 keyboard,memory divider 667 ,i-tune and runs pretty hot...61-62 full/43-46 idle.
Roomtemp is about 32c........Africa

below a link for cpu-z validation if somebody is interested.

Special thx to bigjohn44 for the very helpful post!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=869862


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *christhekraut*


i just put a phenom 955BE in my "old" m2n32 sli deluxe and running now 4 days on stock speed (3.2Ghz) without problems,beside the known ones: ps2 keyboard,memory divider 667 ,i-tune and runs pretty hot...61-62 full/43-46 idle.
Roomtemp is about 32c........Africa
]


Christhekraut, considering how high your room ambients are I think the above temperatures are still good. I can't believe it's almost 90F in your room...sheesh. Congrats on successfully getting this chip to work on your board









Good luck


----------



## raizen91

Hello everyone! I'm new here. I also own a m2n32-sli deluxe board and I was hoping sir DrSwizz could help me, because I saw from the first page that he was able to make an am3 athlon II x2 240 to work on this board. So I was hoping DrSwizz or anyone give me a walkthrough on making athlon II x2 processor work on my board since I'm only using LE 2.0ghz







. It's not much of an upgrade but its what i can afford for now.







i'm choosing between x2 240 or 250. Thanks!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raizen91* 
Hello everyone! I'm new here. I also own a m2n32-sli deluxe board and I was hoping sir DrSwizz could help me, because I saw from the first page that he was able to make an am3 athlon II x2 240 to work on this board. So I was hoping DrSwizz or anyone give me a walkthrough on making athlon II x2 processor work on my board since I'm only using LE 2.0ghz







. It's not much of an upgrade but its what i can afford for now.







i'm choosing between x2 240 or 250. Thanks!

Raizen91, which bios are you currently running on this motherboard? As far as I know it should work with the 2208 version









Hopefully DrSwizz can shed some more light on this question...

Good luck


----------



## raizen91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Raizen91, which bios are you currently running on this motherboard? As far as I know it should work with the 2208 version









Hopefully DrSwizz can shed some more light on this question...

Good luck

err...about that, i havent updated my bios since day 1 that i got my hands on it so i don't really know. I am only compelled to buy a new one not only because i want an upgrade but also because my old procie got busted, long story. So does this mean I can't just buy a new processor and update the bios? Do i need a processor that runs in my current bios before i could update it and place the new processor? (noobie alert!)


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raizen91* 
So does this mean I can't just buy a new processor and update the bios? Do i need a processor that runs in my current bios before i could update it and place the new processor? (noobie alert!)

Raizen91, the problem is this processor is not "Officially Supported" so it's unknown on whether or not it'll work until you actually receive it and install it. I believe there are a few users who have successfully installed this processor and got it working.

In most cases users will flash the bios using a known compatible processor.

Good luck


----------



## Surprentis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


JoeSamo86, sure...whatever questions you have just post up in here and we'll be able to assist you. Really the only thing that is important at this point is configuring the Nvidia tools so that the frequency shows up properly. Setting up the bios ect will be a breeze for you.

Let us know

Good luck



Yeah im not very noligable on the frequency thing..but i already have my ps/2 mouse / keyboard ready to go just in case ! Though i will re-enable usb if possible. I should be able to use my after market cooler listed below in my specs right??


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *christhekraut*


I'm a new member .Very excellent support on this pages..thx everybody..

i just put a phenom 955BE in my "old" m2n32 sli deluxe and running now 4 days on stock speed (3.2Ghz) without problems,beside the known ones: ps2 keyboard,memory divider 667 ,i-tune and runs pretty hot...61-62 full/43-46 idle.
Roomtemp is about 32c........Africa

below a link for cpu-z validation if somebody is interested.

Special thx to bigjohn44 for the very helpful post!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=869862


 Welcome to OCN christhekraut. Thank you for the CPU-Z Validation. I'll add it to the google spreadsheet and will consider it to be your request to join our club. So welcome to the club.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


I should be able to use my after market cooler listed below in my specs right??


JoeSamo86, I'm kind of iffy on that one. Originally the ZALMAN CNPS9700 was for single-core and dual-core processors. I'm not sure how well it will perform on a quad-core. There is only one way to find out









Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Thlnk3r. I use a Zalman CNPS 9700 on my 125w X4 940 BE and it does a splended job of keeping my CPU cool. No complaints from me on it's cooling abilities and decent looks.









CLUB UPDATE:

I have changed enrollment to require users to post a Valid CPU-Z Link and have there system information listed in there signature. below is how it is worded on the OP.

Let me know what you guys think.

Thanks,

N2G

Quote:



_So you have a Green M2N Series Motherboard, and like all of us at some point you'll have questions about our board. Well join the club! Literally. I welcome new members of all motherboard types to join the club and encourage you to contribute by sharing your wealth of knowledge. To all the M2N users, I would like to congradulate you on your choice of motherboard and will do my very best to help out anybody with these MotherBoards. Club enrollment is simple. All that is required of you is to post a Valid CPU-Z link ( __CPU-Z Validation Instructions__ ) in the club thread and make sure before you post your User CP is up to date with your System Information ( __CLICK ON ME __to update you system information). The System information will list all your hardware and software infomation in your Signature. This makes it very easy for us all to see what hardware and software you are using. I urge every new member to participate in their own learning curve as much as possible by taking some time to learn the information listed in the guides below. Together we can all make this a fun and insightfull club to be part of*.* _


----------



## Surprentis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Thlnk3r. I use a Zalman CNPS 9700 on my 125w X4 940 BE and it does a splended job of keeping my CPU cool. No complaints from me on it's cooling abilities and decent looks.










So im going to gamble that the 965 wont be a problem then if we both have the sameish cooler...except you modded yours???







I mean i dont wanna blow this thing!! maybe i should use the cooler that came with it??? Thoughts before i go home and blow up my house ?


----------



## N2Gaming

I don't know if the cooler you will get in your cpu box will be the same as the one I got in my X4 940 cpu box but my stock cooler does a decent job of cooling the cpus and I think the zalman is a better chioce because you can choose any direction of exhauste air flow from up, down, front or rear air flow. With the stock cooler the air blows down onto the cpu and out away from the cooler towards other componants on the mobo. Keep in mind you may want to use the hampster wheel fan over your mosfets if you don't get enough air going through the Heat Sink over them.


----------



## deepakev

Hey, I am new to this, so glad to find a forum which deals with m2n32-sli. I just installed a Phenom II X3 720 into my mobo and overclocked it to 3.2GHz. Its running stable and the core temps are also under control !. So happy I could upgrade from my x2 5200, my new proccie rocks !!


----------



## Surprentis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I don't know if the cooler you will get in your cpu box will be the same as the one I got in my X4 940 cpu box but my stock cooler does a decent job of cooling the cpus and I think the zalman is a better chioce because you can choose any direction of exhauste air flow from up, down, front or rear air flow. With the stock cooler the air blows down onto the cpu and out away from the cooler towards other componants on the mobo. Keep in mind you may want to use the hampster wheel fan over your mosfets if you don't get enough air going through the Heat Sink over them.


I figured as long as the shoe fits wear it







Hamster wheel it is..aghh like 1hour 40 mins till i can leave and go home!!! Quad core here i come w00t w00t


----------



## Surprentis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deepakev*


Hey, I am new to this, so glad to find a forum which deals with m2n32-sli. I just installed a Phenom II X3 720 into my mobo and overclocked it to 3.2GHz. Its running stable and the core temps are also under control !. So happy I could upgrade from my x2 5200, my new proccie rocks !!





Welcome to the forums Deepakev!!!

As quoted above from N2 Gaming check out his post and upload your specs so you can be added! (It says CPU-Z Validation Instructions in the post)

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ml#post7840916


----------



## N2Gaming

Welcome to OCN and Club M2N deepakev.







Can you tell me what bios version you are using?

Thank you,

@ christhekraut also if you could tell me the bios version as well as the cpu wattage of your cpu I can add this info to the google spreadsheet as well.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## Surprentis

Okay gang..im home..currently taking out my old processor and cleaning the bottom of my zalmen cooler off. Got arctic silver 5 ready and im about to clear the cmos. What should i do after that? what settings should i be setting everything at in the nvidia program>

edit: to clear the cmos just move the little cap over right? im pretty sure that its but im having a hard time removing the battery and i dont wanna break anything u know?

double edit: nvm removed battery moved cap over waited like 20 seconds moved cap back and put battery back in.. time to boot!

EDIT: Okay im in the system here is a picture of whats going on i guess

http://img196.imageshack.us/i/mypcn.jpg/

EDIT: Added CPU Z but i dont think its right!! So when anyone can help please do



Edit: downloading Nvidia System Tools v 6.02

Okay thats installed..i just need to figure out how to get everything running correct (note if you see i have an 8600 gts thats because my 8800 failed the other day..currently in RMA process)

BIOS = 2209 (BTW i did not need a ps/2 keyboard or anything my usb stuff worked right off the bat ..


----------



## N2Gaming

OK go into your CMOS to set up your ram spd & timings, cpu voltage & multiplier. Then boot into widows and use nvidia system tools to set your cpu multis.


----------



## Surprentis

I have 0 idea what the timings should be


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


Edit: downloading Nvidia System Tools v 6.02

Okay thats installed..i just need to figure out how to get everything running correct


JoeSamo86, make sure you set the multiplier in the bios first before trying to make the changes in the Nvidia tools. If you don't select the multiplier you want then it will not show up within the tools. I believe this is described in BigJohn's post. This is only if you're wanting the correct cpu frequency to show up. As N2Gaming explained above you'll have to do the rest in the bios (ie. memory timings, voltages ect).

So far so good I'm glad it's working. I'm surprised you didn't have to us ea PS/2 keyboard!

Good luck buddy


----------



## RBA

Hello Everyone

I am new to the forums, and have been reading some excellent posts and info on various members being able to run the newer X4 cpu's on this board.

I am considering purchasing a 125 watt 965BE when they become available in my area.

I decided to install the Nvidia System Tools v 6.05.23.05 software to check it out after reading some posts from people running it in order to familiarize myself with it. Can anyone running the same MB as me tell me if they get the same reading for the MCP temp? Mine reads 235C which obviously can't be correct. What is this reading from on the board? My MCP PCI E and SPP PCI are reading 2500mhz. My system is not overclocked. I sure would be interested in hearing from some other M2N32-SLI owners to see if this is normal?

Great forum you folks have here!!

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Surprentis

http://img29.imageshack.us/i/61311102.jpg/


----------



## sean11978

any1 know if i can crossflash the bios on a m2n sli plus to sli deluxe? ty guys


----------



## Surprentis

N2 and i just spent a few solid hours on this and its sorta working and sorta not!!! We had it up and running for a bit but now its freezing in the bios and freezing on post.. i even got a message that said i had a windows file that was corrupt! Only things we changed were the cpu stuff in the bios because when we changed anything ram related it seemed to not post!. Right now im about to just not turn it on because im sort of tired but anyone who got one of these running should tell me there settings =P if they want. Maybe I have bad ram? Maybe my psu sucks? not sure! but ill get to the bottom of it for sure

EDIT: LOL you know what my problem was? the powear was not plugged into the video card LOL

Edit: Spoke to soon wont boot again lol..im just gonna sleep see what people think tomorrow


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RBA*


Can anyone running the same MB as me tell me if they get the same reading for the MCP temp? Mine reads 235C which obviously can't be correct.


RBA, welcome to Overclock.net









I actually remember a few other members describing the same weird temperature readings they were getting from the MCP sensor. As to a fix I can't recall. I'm almost thinking some users were just plagued with that odd reading. Have you tried any of the newer bioses to see if that might resolve the problem? You are correct though...that temperature is definitely not correct.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


We had it up and running for a bit but now its freezing in the bios and freezing on post.. i even got a message that said i had a windows file that was corrupt! Only things we changed were the cpu stuff in the bios because when we changed anything ram related it seemed to not post!. Right now im about to just not turn it on because im sort of tired but anyone who got one of these running should tell me there settings =P if they want. Maybe I have bad ram? Maybe my psu sucks? not sure! but ill get to the bottom of it for sure


JoeSamo86, did you make sure to set the correct sub-timings and voltage for your memory? I believe your kit calls for 5-5-5-18 at 2.2 volts. Try also a command rate of 2T. Did you give the processor some voltage?

Good luck


----------



## raizen91

I just read a post regarding this guy who was able to successfully use a phenom II x2 550 processor on a asus m2n32-sli premium vista and I wondered if it'll work on the deluxe board. So before I go out and buy a new processor (i've added the x2 550 on my list of options), i figured I'd try flashing the bios for the first time. Below is the post of the guy who did it.

http://www.wimsbios.com/forum/topic11215.html

So i did what he said, i downloaded the latest bios of both the deluxe board(2208) and the crosshair II(2202) and then extracted the rom of crosshair II using the /gv3 so i typed: _ c:\\>folder> cbrom195 2202.bin /gv3 2208.bin_ but i get the error message "_2202.bin have not enough space for adding rom. <over a125Dh bytes>_"

So i'm stucked.


----------



## Dale-C

Just a question, can ya use the Crosshair bios in the M2N32SLI-Deluxe?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RBA* 
Hello Everyone

I am new to the forums, and have been reading some excellent posts and info on various members being able to run the newer X4 cpu's on this board.

I am considering purchasing a 125 watt 965BE when they become available in my area.

I decided to install the Nvidia System Tools v 6.05.23.05 software to check it out after reading some posts from people running it in order to familiarize myself with it. Can anyone running the same MB as me tell me if they get the same reading for the MCP temp? Mine reads 235C which obviously can't be correct. What is this reading from on the board? My MCP PCI E and SPP PCI are reading 2500mhz. My system is not overclocked. I sure would be interested in hearing from some other M2N32-SLI owners to see if this is normal?

Great forum you folks have here!!

Thanks for your time.

RBA, can you take a screenshot of the mcp temp reading,I can't find that temp reading in my setup.

Thanks

Gyro


----------



## Surprentis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


JoeSamo86, did you make sure to set the correct sub-timings and voltage for your memory? I believe your kit calls for 5-5-5-18 at 2.2 volts. Try also a command rate of 2T. Did you give the processor some voltage?

Good luck



Hey think3r and N2..pretty sure one of my sticks is bad. Reset the CMOS this morning at work and am running a MemTest86 4.0 and i think im getting some failing address's !!! So this could be the problem as to why my system is not stabilizing. Wonder if OZC honors bad ram that i bought on 6/3/2008 ???







if not guess ill need some new ram or i have 4 one gig sticks of ocz ram as linked here http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227178

ill keep letting the test run...wonder if it tells me which stick is bad?


----------



## Gyro

JoeSamo86, ocz ram has a life time warranty,if you do rma make sure you send back both sticks of the kit,so you get a matched pair back.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Surprentis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


JoeSamo86, ocz ram has a life time warranty,if you do rma make sure you send back both sticks of the kit,so you get a matched pair back.

Good luck

Gyro


Will do that today ..man its the week of failing for me. Ram fails. Video Card Fails. But at least ill get all replacements and be happy again Ninja replacements!


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sean11978*


any1 know if i can crossflash the bios on a m2n sli plus to sli deluxe? ty guys


I did some quick googling and the m2n sli plus seems to be quite different from the m2n sli deluxe. I very much doubt it will work.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Just a question, can ya use the Crosshair bios in the M2N32SLI-Deluxe?


I read a post at the Asus support forum a while back where someone had tried that. It didn't work very well at. He ended up having to buy a new BIOS chip for his board.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raizen91* 
So i did what he said, i downloaded the latest bios of both the deluxe board(2208) and the crosshair II(2202) and then extracted the rom of crosshair II using the /gv3 so i typed: _c:\\>folder> cbrom195 2202.bin /gv3 2208.bin_ but i get the error message "_2202.bin have not enough space for adding rom. <over a125Dh bytes>_"

Raizen91, did you make sure you were extracting the files to the C:\\ drive and not a floppy?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86* 
So this could be the problem as to why my system is not stabilizing. Wonder if OZC honors bad ram that i bought on 6/3/2008

JoeSamo86, here is some RMA information that may provide some assistance:

http://www.ocztechnology.com/support/warranty/ (second column explains the warranty)
http://www.ocztechnology.com/support/customer-faqs/#3 (RMA FAQ)

Hope that helps


----------



## RBA

Gyro

How do I post a screen shot?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RBA*


How do I post a screen shot?


RBA, I typically save the screen shot as a .jpg image. You can then on the bottom click, "Manage Attachments". Browse for your attachment and click "Upload". Make sure you are in "Advanced mode" during the time you are posting or you won't see the _manage attachments_ option.

Hope that helps


----------



## Surprentis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


JoeSamo86, here is some RMA information that may provide some assistance:

http://www.ocztechnology.com/support/warranty/ (second column explains the warranty)
http://www.ocztechnology.com/support/customer-faqs/#3 (RMA FAQ)

Hope that helps










Thanks think..already went ahead and did it this morning though =) just waiting for a reply by email so i can pack them and ship them out


----------



## raizen91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Raizen91, did you make sure you were extracting the files to the C:\\ drive and not a floppy?


Yup, i was extracting it in a temporary folder in c:\\>.

Anyway, are there bios flashed by members here that are made available for download? I noticed that most club members are using the phenom II 940 processor so I might as well grab that and download the bios here if i have enough cash. I may grab a PII x3 720, if DrSwizz will kindly share his bios with me.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raizen91*


Yup, i was extracting it in a temporary folder in c:\\>.


Raizen91, the reason I ask is because the error message you posted previously indicates "insufficient drive space" which doesn't make sense on your local drive unless of course you are extremely low on disk space....


----------



## Surprentis

Found this list on Asus website of all cpus that are supported for this board according to them.







Just a friendly reminder to new comers!

Processor ---------------------------------------Since PCB ----Since Bios

Athlon 64 3000+ (CN),512K,rev.F2,62W,SocketAM2 ALL 0203

Athlon 64 3200+ (CN),512K,rev.F2,62W,SocketAM2 ALL 0203

Athlon 64 3200+ (DE),512K,rev.G,45W,SocketAM2 ALL 0903

Athlon 64 3500+ (CN),512K,rev.F2,35W,SocketAM2 ALL 0406

Athlon 64 3500+ (CN),512K,rev.F2,62W,SocketAM2 ALL 0203

Athlon 64 3500+ (CW),512K,rev.F2,62W,SocketAM2 ALL 0203

Athlon 64 3500+ (DE),512K,rev.G,45W,SocketAM2 ALL 0903

Athlon 64 3500+ (DH),512K,rev.F3,62W,SocketAM2 ALL 0903

Athlon 64 3800+ (CN),512K,rev.F2,62W,SocketAM2 ALL 0203

Athlon 64 3800+ (CW),512K,rev.F2,62W,SocketAM2 ALL 0603

Athlon 64 3800+ (DE),512K,rev.G,45W,SocketAM2 ALL 0903

Athlon 64 3800+ (DH),512K,rev.F3,62W,SocketAM2 ALL 0903

Athlon 64 4000+ (CW),512K,rev.F2,59W,SocketAM2 ALL 0903

Athlon 64 4000+ (DH),512K,rev.F3,62W,SocketAM2 ALL 0903

Athlon 64 FX-62 (CS),1MBx2,rev.F2,125W,SocketAM2 ALL 0203

Athlon 64 LE-1600+ (DH),1M,rev.F3,45W,SocketAM2 ALL 1402

Athlon 64 LE-1620+ (DH),1M,rev.F3,45W,SocketAM2 ALL 1402

Athlon 64 LE-1640+ (DH),1M,rev.F3,45W,SocketAM2 ALL 1402

Athlon 64 LE-1640+ (DP),512K,rev.G2,45W,SocketAM2 ALL 1503

Athlon 64 LE-1660+ (DP),512K,rev.G2,45W,SocketAM2 ALL 1802

Athlon 64 X2 3600+ (CU),512K,65W,rev.F2,SocketAM2 ALL 0406

Athlon 64 X2 3600+ (DD),1MB,65W,rev.G,SocketAM2 ALL 0811

Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (CS),512Kx2,65W,rev.F2,SocketAM2 ALL 0603

Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (CU),512Kx2,35W,rev.F2,SocketAM2 ALL 0406

Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (CU),512Kx2,65W,rev.F2,SocketAM2 ALL 0307

Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (CU),512Kx2,rev.F2,89W,SocketAM2 ALL 0203

Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (CZ),512Kx2,65W,rev.F3,SocketAM2 ALL 0903

Athlon 64 X2 4000+ (CS),1MBx2,rev.F2,65W,SocketAM2 ALL 0406

Athlon 64 X2 4000+ (CS),1MBx2,rev.F2,89W,SocketAM2 ALL 0203

Athlon 64 X2 4000+ (DD),1MB,rev.G,65W,SocketAM2 ALL 0811

Athlon 64 X2 4200+ (CU),512Kx2,rev.F2,65W,SocketAM2 ALL 0406

Athlon 64 X2 4200+ (CU),512Kx2,rev.F2,89W,SocketAM2 ALL 0203

Athlon 64 X2 4200+ (DD),512Kx2,rev.G1,65W,SocketAM2 ALL 1402

Athlon 64 X2 4200+ (DO),512Kx2,rev.G2,65W,SocketAM2 ALL 1402

Athlon 64 X2 4400+ (CS),1MBx2,65W,rev.F2,SocketAM2 ALL 0406

Athlon 64 X2 4400+ (CS),1MBx2,rev.F2,89W,SocketAM2 ALL 0203

Athlon 64 X2 4400+ (DD),1MB,rev.G,65W,SocketAM2 ALL 0811

Athlon 64 X2 4400+ (DO),1MB,rev.G2,65W,SocketAM2 ALL 1402

Athlon 64 X2 4600+ (CU),512Kx2,rev.F2,65W,SocketAM2 ALL 0406

Athlon 64 X2 4600+ (CU),512Kx2,rev.F2,89W,SocketAM2 ALL 0203

Athlon 64 X2 4600+ (CZ),1MB,rev.F3,65W,SocketAM2 ALL 0903

Athlon 64 X2 4600+ (DO),1M,rev.G2,65W,SocketAM2 ALL 1802

Athlon 64 X2 4800+ (CS),1MBx2,rev.F2,65W,SocketAM2 ALL 0406

Athlon 64 X2 4800+ (CS),1MBx2,rev.F2,89W,SocketAM2 ALL 0203

Athlon 64 X2 4800+ (DD),1MB,rev.G,65W,SocketAM2 ALL 0811

Athlon 64 X2 4800+ (DO),1MB,rev.G2,65W,SocketAM2 ALL 1402

Athlon 64 X2 5000+ (CS),1MB,rev.F2,89W,SocketAM2 ALL 0603

Athlon 64 X2 5000+ (CU),512Kx2,rev.F2,89W,SocketAM2 ALL 0203

Athlon 64 X2 5000+ (CZ),1MB,rev.F3,65W,SocketAM2 ALL 1201

Athlon 64 X2 5000+ (CZ),1MB,rev.F3,89W,SocketAM2 ALL 0609

Athlon 64 X2 5000+ (DD),1MB,rev.G,65W,SocketAM2 ALL 0811

Athlon 64 X2 5000+ (DO),1MB,rev.G2,65W,SocketAM2 ALL 1402

Athlon 64 X2 5000+ (DS),1MB,rev.G2,65W,SocketAM2 ALL 1402

Athlon 64 X2 5200+ (CS),1MBx2,rev.F2,89W,SocketAM2 ALL 0203

Athlon 64 X2 5200+ (CZ),2MB,rev.F3,65W,SocketAM2 ALL 0903

Athlon 64 X2 5200+ (CZ),2MB,rev.F3,89W,SocketAM2 ALL 0811

Athlon 64 X2 5200+ (DD),1MB,rev.G,65W,SocketAM2 ALL 0903

Athlon 64 X2 5200+ (DO),1MB,rev.G2,65W,SocketAM2 ALL 1402

Athlon 64 X2 5400+ (CZ),1M,rev.F3,89W,SocketAM2 ALL 0811

Athlon 64 X2 5400+ (DO),1M,rev.G2,65W,SocketAM2 ALL 1603

Athlon 64 X2 5400+ (DS),1M,rev.G2,65W,SocketAM2 ALL 2101

Athlon 64 X2 5600+ (CZ),2MB,rev.F3,89W,SocketAM2 ALL 0811

Athlon 64 X2 5600+ (DO),1MB,rev.G2,65W,SocketAM2 ALL 1802

Athlon 64 X2 6000+ (CZ),2MB,rev.F3,125W,SocketAM2 ALL 0903

Athlon 64 X2 6000+ (CZ),2MB,rev.F3,89W,SocketAM2 ALL 1201

Athlon 64 X2 6000+ (DO),1MB,rev.G2,89W,SocketAM2 ALL 2001

Athlon 64 X2 6400+ (CZ),2MB,rev.F3,125W,SocketAM2 ALL 1201

Athlon 64 X2 6500+ ,2.3GHz,1MB,rev.B3,AD6500WCJ2BGH,95W,SocketAM2 ALL 2207

Athlon X2 4050e (DO),1M,rev.G2,45W,SocketAM2 ALL 1802

Athlon X2 4450e (DO),1M,rev.G2,45W,SocketAM2 ALL 1701

Athlon X2 4850e (DO),1M,rev.G2,45W,SocketAM2 ALL 1802

Athlon X2 5000 (GI),5.0GHz,1MB,rev.C2,65W,AD5000ODJ22GI,SocketAM2 + ALL 2207 
beta 
Athlon X2 5000+ (DU),1MB,rev.G2,65W,SocketAM2 ALL 2001

Athlon X2 5050e (DO),1MB,rev.G2,45W,ADH5050IAA5DO,SocketAM2 ALL 2101

Athlon X2 7750+ ,2.7GHz,2MB,rev.B3,AD7750WCJ2BGH,95W,SocketAM2+ ALL 2207

Athlon X2 7750+ ,2.7GHz,2MB,rev.B3,AD775ZWCJ2BGH,95W,SocketAM2+ ALL 2207

Athlon X2 7850+ ,2.8GHz,2MB,rev.B3,AD785ZWCJ2BGH,95W,SocketAM2+ ALL 2207

Athlon X2 BE-2300 (DD),1M,45W,rev.G1,SocketAM2 ALL 1004

Athlon X2 BE-2300 (DO),1M,45W,rev.G2,SocketAM2 ALL 1402

Athlon X2 BE-2350 (DD),1M,45W,rev.G1,SocketAM2 ALL 1003

Athlon X2 BE-2350 (DO),1M,45W,rev.G2,SocketAM2 ALL 1402

Athlon X2 BE-2400 (DO),1M,45W,rev.G2,SocketAM2 ALL 1402

Opteron 1212, 2.00G, 2M/L2, rev.F3, 103W, SocketAM2 ALL 0903

Opteron 1212HE, 2.00G, 2M/L2, rev.F3, 65W, SocketAM2 ALL 0903

Opteron 1214, 2.20GHz, 2M/L2, rev.F3, 103W, SocketAM2 ALL 0903

Opteron 1216, 2.40G, 2M/L2, rev.F2, SocketAM2 ALL 0811

Opteron 1216, 2.40G, 2M/L2, rev.F3, 103W, SocketAM2 ALL 0903

Opteron 1218, 2.60G, 2M/L2, rev.F3, 103W, SocketAM2 ALL 0903

Opteron 1220SE, 2.80G, 2M/L2, rev.F2, SocketAM2 ALL 0811

Phenom IIX3 715 (HDZ715WCJ3DGI),2.8GHz,95W,rev.C2,SocketAM2+,Tripl e-Core ALL 2207 
beta 
Phenom X3 8250e (HD8250ODJ3BGH),1.9GHz,rev.B3,65W,SocketAM2+,Tripl e-Core ALL 2207

Phenom X3 8400 (HD8400WCJ3BGD),2.1GHz,rev.B2,95W,SocketAM2+,Tripl e-Core ALL 1802

Phenom X3 8450e (HD8450ODJ3BGH),2.1GHz,rev.B3,65W,SocketAM2+,Tripl e-Core ALL 2207

Phenom X3 8550 (HD8550WCJ3BGH),2.2GHz,rev.B3,95W,SocketAM2+,Tripl e-Core ALL 2207

Phenom X3 8600(HD8600WCJ3BGD),2.3GHz,95W,rev.B2,SocketAM2+,T riple-Core ALL 1802

Phenom X3 8750 (HD875ZWCJ3BGH),2.4GHz,rev.B3,95W,SocketAM2+,Tripl e-Core ALL 2207

Phenom X3 8850 (HD8850WCJ3BGH),2.4GHz,rev.B3,95W,SocketAM2+,Tripl e-Core ALL 2207

Phenom X4 9100e (HD910OBJ4BGD),1.8GHz,65W,rev.B2,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core ALL 1802

Phenom X4 9150 (HD9150ODJ4BGH),1.8GHz,65W,rev.B3,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core ALL 2001

Phenom X4 9350 (HD9350ODJ4BGH),2.0GHz,65W,rev.B3,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core ALL 2001

Phenom X4 9450e (HD9450ODJ4BGH),2.1GHz,65W,rev.B3,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core ALL 2207

Phenom X4 9500 (HD9500WCJ4BGD),2.2GHz,rev.B2,95W,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core ALL 1503

Phenom X4 9550 (HD9550WCJ4BGH),2.2GHz,rev.B3,95W,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core ALL 1802

Phenom X4 9600 (HD9600WCJ4BGD),2.3GHz,95W,rev.B2,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core ALL 1503

Phenom X4 9600 (HD960ZWCJ4BGD),2.3GHz,95W,rev.B2,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core ALL 1701

Phenom X4 9650 (HD9650WCJ4BGH),2.3GHz,95W,rev.B3,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core ALL 1802

Phenom X4 9750 (HD9750WCJ4BGH),2.4GHz,95W,rev.B3,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core ALL 1802

Phenom X4 9750 (HD9750XAJ4BGH),2.4GHz,125W,rev.B3,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core ALL 1802

Phenom X4 9850 (HD9850WCJ4BGH,rev.B3,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core ALL 2207

Phenom X4 9850 (HD9850XAJ4BGH),2.5GHz,125W,rev.B3,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core ALL 1903

Phenom X4 9850 (HD985ZXAJ4BGH),2.5GHz,125W,rev.B3,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core ALL 1903

Phenom X4 9950 (HD995ZXAJ4BGH),2.6GHz,125W,rev.B3,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core ALL 2207

Sempron 2100+ (DD),512K,rev.G1,65W,SocketAM2 ALL 1802

Sempron 2100+ (DO),512K,rev.G2,65W,SocketAM2 ALL 1802

Sempron 2800+ (CN),128K,rev.F2,62W,SocketAM2 ALL 0203

Sempron 3000+ (CN),256K,rev.F2,35W,SocketAM2 ALL 0406

Sempron 3000+ (CN),256K,rev.F2,62W,SocketAM2 ALL 0203

Sempron 3200+ (CN),128K,rev.F2,35W,SocketAM2 ALL 0406

Sempron 3200+ (CN),128K,rev.F2,62W,SocketAM2 ALL 0203

Sempron 3200+ (CW),256K,rev.F2,62W,SocketAM2 ALL 0203

Sempron 3400+ (CN),256K,rev.F2,35W,SocketAM2 ALL 0406

Sempron 3400+ (CN),256K,rev.F2,62W,SocketAM2 ALL 0203

Sempron 3400+ (CW),256K,rev.F2,62W,SocketAM2 ALL 0203

Sempron 3500+ (CN),128K,rev.F2,62W,SocketAM2 ALL 0203

Sempron 3600+ (CN),256K,rev.F2,62W,SocketAM2 ALL 0203

Sempron 3600+ (CW),256K,rev.F2,62W,SocketAM2 ALL 1004

Sempron 3800+ (CN),256K,rev.F2,62W,SocketAM2 ALL 0203

Sempron LE-1100 (DE),256K,rev.G1,45W,SocketAM2 ALL 1201

Sempron LE-1150 (DE),256K,rev.G1,45W,SocketAM2 ALL 1201

Sempron LE-1200 (DE),512K,rev.G2,45W,SocketAM2 ALL 1402

Sempron LE-1200 (DP),512K,rev.G2,45W,SocketAM2 ALL 2101

Sempron LE-1250 (DP),512K,rev.G2,45W,SocketAM2 ALL 1402

Sempron LE-1300 (DP),512K,rev.G2,45W,SocketAM2 ALL 1402


----------



## RBA

Here you go...thanks for your time.


----------



## Surprentis

You know what guys i think my motherboard is bad....i tried both rams single in the first channel then i moved it over to another channel then the failing started to happen..guess ill have to RMA the board to asus instead huh??









im sure thats the problem now ive stuck a single stick in every slot and done a mem test and one of the yellows (second farthest from cpu) gives the errors.. i dont know if i can rma this ..may be the end of my board


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


You know what guys i think my motherboard is bad....i tried both rams single in the first channel then i moved it over to another channel then the failing started to happen..guess ill have to RMA the board to asus instead huh??










JoeSamo86, I was under the impression that Memtest came back with errors? Did you run the version of memtest that runs outside of the operating system? Diagnostic wise you're better off running memtest86+. If you run the Windows version then it may not test all the memory (obviously because it's being used).

Good luck

EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


im sure thats the problem now ive stuck a single stick in every slot and done a mem test and one of the yellows (second farthest from cpu) gives the errors.. i dont know if i can rma this ..may be the end of my board










How many different types of memory did you confirm this with?


----------



## Surprentis

Think3r i used 2 different sticks. and i used the bios version of memtest (and the newest one on there site) i just did an RMA with asus too..seems like im rmaing the entire machine almost at this point lol..both sticks would fail in the 2nd farthest from the cpu yellow ram slot but every other slot no problem. I got the board in 2007 (8/3/2007) any idea on how well they treat customers at asus with rmas?

Then again i could always live the last leg of my board without that ram slot..how much would that change my performance if i had one stick in the yellow and maybe two in the black? (6 gigs)


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RBA*


Hello Everyone

I am new to the forums, and have been reading some excellent posts and info on various members being able to run the newer X4 cpu's on this board.

I am considering purchasing a 125 watt 965BE when they become available in my area.

I decided to install the Nvidia System Tools v 6.05.23.05 software to check it out after reading some posts from people running it in order to familiarize myself with it. Can anyone running the same MB as me tell me if they get the same reading for the MCP temp? Mine reads 235C which obviously can't be correct. What is this reading from on the board? My MCP PCI E and SPP PCI are reading 2500mhz. My system is not overclocked. I sure would be interested in hearing from some other M2N32-SLI owners to see if this is normal?

Great forum you folks have here!!

Thanks for your time.


Do you have all the latest mobo, video card sound etc etc drivers installed? Those spd's and temps don't look correct at all. Try to uninstall and reinstall the Screen monitor software and update all your drivers if you have not done so prior to reinstalling the Windows monitor software.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sean11978*


any1 know if i can crossflash the bios on a m2n sli plus to sli deluxe? ty guys


I would not recommend it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


EDIT: LOL you know what my problem was? the powear was not plugged into the video card LOL

Edit: Spoke to soon wont boot again lol..im just gonna sleep see what people think tomorrow


 Maybe you can put the video card in the second PCIe slot and see if that helps.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


Hey think3r and N2..pretty sure one of my sticks is bad. Reset the CMOS this morning at work and am running a MemTest86 4.0 and i think im getting some failing address's !!! So this could be the problem as to why my system is not stabilizing. Wonder if OZC honors bad ram that i bought on 6/3/2008 ???







if not guess ill need some new ram or i have 4 one gig sticks of ocz ram as linked here http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227178

ill keep letting the test run...wonder if it tells me which stick is bad?


I don't see why OCZ would not honor any of their lifetime warrantied products. I got a bad pair of OCZ plats for DDR400 back in the day and they worked w/me on the RAM. I actually was able to hand deliver the ram to a guy that worked @ OCZ and he went into the back tested my ram real quick and came back w/a new kit of ram for me. I hopped on my Ninja and was out of there as fast as I got there. Call em up, you don't have any thing to loose. If your ram is defective and it is a kit of 2x2GB then you will have to send in both sticks even if only one stick is defective. They have serial numbers on them that match up w/ea other so you know they are a paired kit of ram.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


Think3r i used 2 different sticks. and i used the bios version of memtest (and the newest one on there site) i just did an RMA with asus too..seems like im rmaing the entire machine almost at this point lol..both sticks would fail in the 2nd farthest from the cpu yellow ram slot but every other slot no problem. I got the board in 2007 (8/3/2007) any idea on how well they treat customers at asus with rmas?

Then again i could always live the last leg of my board without that ram slot..how much would that change my performance if i had one stick in the yellow and maybe two in the black? (6 gigs)


ASUS is hit and miss. I had an issue with them on one of my M2N32 sli deluxe mobo RMA's. I had to RMA it three times before they sent me a new mobo w/out defects. You may end up w/a modern mobo if they don't have any m2n32's in stock. Eventually they will take good care of you if your still under warranty which it looks like you are if the mobo was made in 2007. You will be running your ram in single channel mode if you use three sticks. It would be better to run only Two sticks of ram for duel channel mode. Just use Two sticks in the blue slots for the time untill you can get the mobo RMA squared away. I would not RMA it just yet though. You may have a dirty ram slot. Take an old toothbrush and try to clean out the slot. you can also put some rubbing alcahol on the tooth brush to clean the slot also if you have any compressed are you can try to blow the slot out as well in combination w/the toothbrush trick.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## Surprentis

that sounds cool ill try the tooth brush trick i like that idea it reminds me of when i used to have those old toy race cars on the track and you would have to sand down the metal connector things

im at work i dont have a toothbrush but what about if i used like an alcohol wipe and let it dry?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


that sounds cool ill try the tooth brush trick i like that idea it reminds me of when i used to have those old toy race cars on the track and you would have to sand down the metal connector things

im at work i dont have a toothbrush but what about if i used like an alcohol wipe and let it dry?


I would not use anything that may leave debri in the slots. i.e. cotton, paper etc etc. some people use coffey filters to clean the tops of their cpus before applying new TIM but I just use some chaep TP and blow the lint off.

Another trick is to use an erasor on the gold leads of your hardware. i.e. Ram, Vid, sound or any other hardware that physically plugs into a mobo slot. The erassor cleans any oils and oxidation that may interfere w/the connections between the two componants. This works occasionally but not every time. In any case don't rub to much but just enough to clean the gold leads and them wipe them clean w/some alcohol as well.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raizen91*


Yup, i was extracting it in a temporary folder in c:\\>.

Anyway, are there bios flashed by members here that are made available for download? I noticed that most club members are using the phenom II 940 processor so I might as well grab that and download the bios here if i have enough cash. I may grab a PII x3 720, if DrSwizz will kindly share his bios with me.










I do not use a custom BIOS; I use the stock 2208 BIOS (I guess any of the 220x-BIOSes should work). Just grab the latest BIOS from here:
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...32-SLI Deluxe/


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


I do not use a custom BIOS; I use the stock 2208 BIOS (I guess any of the 220x-BIOSes should work). Just grab the latest BIOS from here:
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...32-SLI Deluxe/


 I think he is asking for the bios you used on your M2N SLI Deluxe not your M2N32 SLI Deluxe but then again we would know that if he had filled in his system information per my request's on the opening page.


----------



## Gyro

RBA, I had ver 6.03,which did not have the mcp temp. so I got 6.05 installed and it shows 235c for my mcp temp also.And I have had no troubles . 
I don't think the mcp(southbridge) has a temp sensor on this board.
So I think it is a reading you can ignore.
This seems similar to the wacky TMPIN3 temps some see when using HardwareMonitor.
The program has a sensor for the mcp but the board does not.

Hope that helps

Gyro


----------



## Surprentis

Yo N2 Blew the crap outta the ram slot and now its passing the mem tests so far at the part that it did not pass









why do you think of things that are so simple that i dont?? i GOTTA lay off the natural herbs from the planet


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


Yo N2 Blew the crap outta the ram slot and now its passing the mem tests so far at the part that it did not pass









why do you think of things that are so simple that i dont?? i GOTTA lay off the *smoke*










LOL but on a more seriouse note. Just be carefull what you say around here. Some peeps might/may report posts that they find offensive. I layed off years ago so maybe that's it...







j/k

Years of working w/problems will eventually become second nature to you to try the tricks of the trade before crying wolf and sending your good hardware off to un-needed RMA's.


----------



## Surprentis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
LOL but on a more seriouse note. Just be carefull what you say around here. Some peeps might/may report posts that they find offensive. I layed off years ago so maybe that's it...







j/k

Years of working w/problems will eventually become second nature to you to try the tricks of the trade before crying wolf and sending your good hardware off to un-needed RMA's.









thats why im here to learn







I guess ill try to set everything back up after i let this mem test fully run and if its all good ...

i noticed something in the dimm slots in very small writing it says 1.8v...is that a problem?? We were setting the ram at 2.1 right?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86* 
thats why im here to learn







I guess ill try to set everything back up after i let this mem test fully run and if its all good ...

i noticed something in the dimm slots in very small writing it says 1.8v...is that a problem?? We were setting the ram at 2.1 right?

Well I never has any problems and I ran my OCZ 4x1GB SLI DDR2-800 at 2.1v and even 2.2 at times. I come accross another person using OCZ plats DDR2-1066 on the OCZ forums but he is using the Foxconn Destroyer mobo like in my sig rig and I thought of you when I read his hardware and problems. I'm wondering if he would sell you a set of his ram. Hmmm his original question starts at post #4


----------



## Surprentis

Ask him to contact me?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86* 
Ask him to contact me?

I fixed the link to show all posts to that thread. Have another look at the OCZ forums link I posted ^ there.

Ha ha you gotta put in the leg work buddy. Like the old expression "you can lead a horse to the water but you can't force em to drink it"


----------



## thlnk3r

N2Gaming, great suggestion on the toothbrush/alcohol. You probably saved him time and money









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86* 
i noticed something in the dimm slots in very small writing it says 1.8v...is that a problem?? We were setting the ram at 2.1 right?

JoeSamo86, I believe 1.8v is the jedec standard for DDR2 memory. It's probably labeled there letting users know the type of memory the DIMM slot is compatible with.

Good luck


----------



## Surprentis

oh i didnt see the link before N2 thanks bro! I dont mind getting my horse in the water or whatever lol. Im leaving work soon glad the great m2n32sli club could help me fix this. Perhaps i can set the ram all up again. If your around again N2...maybe i can talk to you just to make sure i got all the settings correct? Ill try and post them here in one big post and before i hit F10 ill wait.

On a side note someone brought in a http://www.amazon.com/Hewlett-Packar.../dp/B00005V8SV with windows 95 for me to fix at my work today.. i was like dude...the cost of a new computer compared to how much its gonna cost to fix is making no sense for you.


----------



## N2Gaming

Good News guys I just sold one of my M2N32 SLI Deluxe mobo's for $100.00 shipped. I'm only taking a small loss on it but that's better then letting it sit around collecting dust when I could use the money for other things.









Glad we can help Joe.

Yeah I have never owned a laptop but is it possible the owner has older stuff on it that he don't want to loose his investment in like software that is not compatable w/newer OS's hardware. Maybe the owner is completely in the dark w/todays Tech.


----------



## Surprentis

tony at the moment when i go into the bios it keeps freezing up. What would cause that ?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


tony at the moment when i go into the bios it keeps freezing up. What would cause that ?


Are you using a PS2 or USB keyboard? That is the only thing I can think of off the top of my head


----------



## Surprentis

Hey im in



add meh =P


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


Hey im in



add meh =P



Cool & congrats on the new chip. Hopefully you will get your new GPU soon and will be playing TF2 and the likes very soon at better FPS.







I'll add your CPU-Z link to the Google Spreadsheet.


----------



## Surprentis

i decided not to mess with the ram at 1066 since its working now..though i was only able to get it working with one stick in the yelllow and one in the black (blue) i did not try two in the blue but i will when i get home. Just happy to have it running for now. Though i do notice i cant really restart its always gotta be shutdown


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


Though i do notice i cant really restart its always gotta be shutdown


JoeSamo86, what exactly happens if you try and restart? Is this within the OS or in the BIOS?

Glad to hear most of your issues have been situated. Don't forget to try both channels for your memory. The benefits of dual-channel vs single-channel are somewhat noticeable









Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Thlnk3r, I thnk the problem is when he is in windows and he tries to restart the PC but it just hangs after it powers off just before it would normally POST.


----------



## Surprentis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


JoeSamo86, what exactly happens if you try and restart? Is this within the OS or in the BIOS?

Glad to hear most of your issues have been situated. Don't forget to try both channels for your memory. The benefits of dual-channel vs single-channel are somewhat noticeable









Good luck


I know -.- But for some reason it posts this way better ill try it out but who knows what will happen!! I hope it posts..I may just RMA the board if it doesnt but ill try the two furthest from the cpu anyways. I restart in the OS not the post and it just doesnt boot up it just is on but no bios beep or anything...sometimes .

P.S is there a way to have nvidia performance thing auto load the settings so i dont have to open it everytime and tell it to load the profile?
Like i just restarted this time and it actually worked lol..i have such strange luck


----------



## N2Gaming

i'm wondering if your CMOS battery is dieing on you. Did you ever get a bios checksum error after you flashed your bios to version 2209? I would test your CMOS battery to make sure it has enough volts w/a Digital multi meter While your still at work if they have one handy for you to use. If your settings are resetting on their own it would cause issues like this if the battery is low or dieing.

Edit: Nvidia system tools will not take affect on the mobo untill the windows starts to boot up. If the mobo does not want to post then that should not have anything to do w/Nvidia system tools.


----------



## Surprentis

well i just got it to work dual channel in the yellows so ill leave it at that







and set up a profile to load uppon startup so im a happy camper.. well i dont recall seeing a checksum error.. and what do i do just hold the battery to the multi meters pin ends? never done that before. I could just go buy a battery i mean there cheap..


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


well i just got it to work dual channel in the yellows so ill leave it at that







and set up a profile to load uppon startup so im a happy camper.. well i dont recall seeing a checksum error.. and what do i do just hold the battery to the multi meter? never done that before. I could just go buy a battery i mean there cheap..


JoeSamo86, touch the bottom of the cmos battery with the negative end. The top of the battery should be the positive. If it reads 3.0 + volts on the front display then the battery is fine. Anything lower than that and I would replace it. Set your multimeter to 20volts DC before measuring voltage.

If you decide to pick up a new battery make sure it's a CR2032.

Let us know if that helps

Good luck


----------



## Surprentis

Ug im hesitant to take the battery out now that i have everything working...you know? Then i have to re-set it all up.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86* 
Ug im hesitant to take the battery out now that i have everything working...you know? Then i have to re-set it all up.









just look at it this way. You are getting more experience this way and you are getting to know what your mobo will and will not do and how to make it do what you need it to do.


----------



## Surprentis

yeah yeah i know Tony..

One thing though that i find odd in my OS....in win xp now i cant right click and sort my all programs menu by name. When i right click it does nothing. Not a big deal i can live with it but ...any ideas??


----------



## N2Gaming

Are you using all second had hardware. Maybe the mouse is defective. Have you tried to use a different mouse or looked into your Device manager to see what is going on in there w/regards to your mouse. Maybe you have a nice mouse and you can load drivers for it. Maybe windows deleted the regular drivers XP installs for all mice. I don't know exactly what it could be but there is any number of things that can go wrong w/hardware.

Edit: is it a USB mouse?


----------



## thlnk3r

JoeSamo86, you may also be experiencing data corruption which could have been due to all the recent unexpected restarts/crashes. Windows XP is a pretty tough OS but it can only handle so many random reboots before it starts exhibiting weird behaviors.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys I'm just about to click the purchase button and was wondering what you all think of these games and if any of them are not worth the money.









Thank you,

N2G


----------



## Surprentis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey guys I'm just about to click the purchase button and was wondering what you all think of these games and if any of them are not worth the money.









Thank you,

N2G



prince of Persia is cool









Maybe if i run a windows xp chkdsk or something that will fix the right click corruption problem?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


Maybe if i run a windows xp chkdsk or something that will fix the right click corruption problem?


JoeSamo86, it's possible that may resolve some issues. Here is a link to Microsoft's website that explains the different chkdsk commands: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/d....mspx?mfr=true. I've always ran chkdsk /r however that only makes the OS flag bad sectors on the drive. It doesn't technically "repair" them. Try doing this within "Safe Mode w/command prompt". If all else fails you could always do a repair install or do a completely fresh install.

Hope that helps


----------



## raizen91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrSwizz* 
I do not use a custom BIOS; I use the stock 2208 BIOS (I guess any of the 220x-BIOSes should work). Just grab the latest BIOS from here:
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...32-SLI Deluxe/

Thnx DrSwizz, i'm grabbing the processor now. Tnx to mod Think3r for the prompt replies, it's nice to stick to a forum site with mods who are patient with the members.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raizen91* 
Thnx DrSwizz, i'm grabbing the processor now. Tnx to mod Think3r for the prompt replies, it's nice to stick to a forum site with mods who are patient with the members.









Raizen91, thanks buddy









Wish I had more time to reply to all four sections hehe


----------



## G-Byte

So guys, I'm thinking of a 940 for an upgrade in a month or so. From what I have read this should just plop into my 2001 bios or would I need to flash it higher?

I've got a about 5 years of gst tax's coming my way, whenever I send them off that is, and I need a worthy purchase.

ps: where is that list from eclipse for known PII's that work in our mobo's?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 

ps: where is that list from eclipse for known PII's that work in our mobo's?

Post #1

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
So guys, I'm thinking of a 940 for an upgrade in a month or so. From what I have read this should just plop into my 2001 bios or would I need to flash it higher?

I've got a about 5 years of gst tax's coming my way, whenever I send them off that is, and I need a worthy purchase.

ps: where is that list from eclipse for known PII's that work in our mobo's?

Eclipse no longer has time to dedicate his attention to the list for the updates since he is managing the MSI 790FX GD70 club thread and his Winter job keeps him pretty bussy as well. So I am now keeping the list up to date. I put a copy of the list below for you.

It's been a while since you pop'd in here. How are you doing? You could always use the latest AM3 965 125w CPU









http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tYGdIkP_er780-XJp05_eiQ&w=84&h=600 Google Spreadsheet


----------



## raizen91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I think he is asking for the bios you used on your M2N SLI Deluxe not your M2N32 SLI Deluxe but then again we would know that if he had filled in his system information per my request's on the opening page.









Oops, my bad, I will update asap.


----------



## raizen91

ok, so i got the x3 720, so what's next? can anyone direct me to the page on a walkthrough on how to update bios safely? I thought i ran into one but I can no longer find the page.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks for listing your System information raizen91. I started making a bios flasing tutorial and never finished it. I guess I could do that now that you may need it. This is what I have done w/it so far we can walk you through the rest if I don't finish it before you need to flash your bios.


----------



## raizen91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Thanks for listing your System information raizen91. I started making a bios flasing tutorial and never finished it. I guess I could do that now that you may need it. This is what I have done w/it so far we can walk you through the rest if I don't finish it before you need to flash your bios.

Tnx N2Gaming! i'll do just that right after I get home. will post if i run into problems.


----------



## adventfred

Guys could this board take a ph2 710 and will it be a good upgrade to what i have now


----------



## raizen91

ok guys, i got a really big problem - I can't find a spare processor that would initially work in my mobo so i could update the BIOS. So what i did a while ago was to go ahead and place my pII x3 720 processor, reset the bios, plug in the power cable, turn on the computer and wish everything will turn out well, but unfortunately it didn't. Well it did turn on- for 3 seconds and died. Well im frustrated but hell, what can i do right? I hope i get to borrow a processor tomorrow, any suggestions on what processors I should borrow that would definitely work with this board, of which its bios was never updated since i bought it?


----------



## adventfred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raizen91*


ok guys, i got a really big problem - I can't find a spare processor that would initially work in my mobo so i could update the BIOS. So what i did a while ago was to go ahead and place my pII x3 720 processor, reset the bios, plug in the power cable, turn on the computer and wish everything will turn out well, but unfortunately it didn't. Well it did turn on- for 3 seconds and died. Well im frustrated but hell, what can i do right? I hope i get to borrow a processor tomorrow, any suggestions on what processors I should borrow that would definitely work with this board, of which its bios was never updated since i bought it?


Any x2 should work fine


----------



## raizen91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adventfred*


Any x2 should work fine


including an x2 5000?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raizen91*


including an x2 5000?



Yes.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## raizen91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Yes.

Good luck

Gyro

So what i happened with the whole shutting down thing is normal right? So after i get to update the bios, and place d cpu, i'll get to see the boot up screen at least right?


----------



## adventfred

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Adventfred, I don't see why you wouldn't be. There are several members here who have successfully ran the 720 using the 2208 and 2209 bios (see the first page) so I can't imagine the 710 not working. Technically the only difference is the frequency. They are both still AM3 processors.

Hope that helps









well i have the normal m2n sli not deluxe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raizen91* 
So what i happened with the whole shutting down thing is normal right? So after i get to update the bios, and place d cpu, i'll get to see the boot up screen at least right?

Yup thats it Gluck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adventfred* 
Guys could this board take a ph2 710 and will it be a good upgrade to what i have now

The only differences I can see is a 200MHz faster core clock w/the addition of another cpu core and 6mb L3 Cache. This in theory should make the cpu quicker but I don't know by how much. The cpu has more head room for higher voltage and higher temperatures. I don't think you would be making any leaps and bounds of improvement by switching to a X3 710 but you may see some slight improvements in your benchmark scores. I think it really boils down to what you are gonna be using the machine for. It is a higher wattage cpu at 95 watts so it may also tend to run hotter then the X2 4600+ depending on what revision cpu you currently have. Here is a link to the CPU comparison from AMD's web sight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raizen91* 
So what i happened with the whole shutting down thing is normal right? So after i get to update the bios, and place d cpu, i'll get to see the boot up screen at least right?

If after you put another athlon X2 ( Please note: not Athlon II x2 or Ph II x2 ) in your mobo and it does not post then you have to consider something else may be wrong w/your hardware. maybe it could be your power supply or your HDD or Ram. Have you ever had the mobo running correctly w/any cpu's and if so what happened to the cpu that you had when it was working? Sorry if you have already told us this I just reply to a lot of threads and questions and my memory is not what it use to be.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Thlnk3r I know there is a 2208/2209 for the M2N*32* SLI Deluxe but unless I'm missing something I was not aware of any 2208/2209 bios for the M2N SLI Deluxe mobo's.









N2Gaming, post corrected. Sorry I was under the impression he had a M2N32 Deluxe.

EDIT: Disregard that post. I just removed it.


----------



## N2Gaming

That's quite alright Thlnk3r your just trying to help.

It would be nice of me if I had a list of downloadable Bios's for each mobo linked in the Google Spreadsheet but I don't know how to link Zip or Rar files other wise I would have done it by now so our users would not have to go to ASUS to download bios files.









*M2N32 SLI Deluxe Bios Files:*

Attachment 132442
Attachment 132443
Attachment 132447
Attachment 132444
Attachment 132445


----------



## N2Gaming

I think I figured out how to link bios zip files. So now I will be able to link the bios files in the Google spreadsheet for all the mobo's. Even though I could link every single bios file, I will only link the most current and most used bios files needed for todays CPU's as those seem to be the only ones people tend to inquire abouty.

I started already and if you look at the Google spreadsheet on the Opening Page you will find a link for M2N32 SLI Deluxe Bios Files. Let me know what you think of this. Is it a win win or does it really matter much either way ???

*M2N SLI BIOS Files:*

Attachment 132448
Attachment 132449
Attachment 132450
Attachment 132451
Attachment 132452


----------



## N2Gaming

*M2N SLI Deluxe BIOS Files:*

Attachment 132459
Attachment 132460
Attachment 132467
Attachment 132461
Attachment 132462


----------



## N2Gaming

*M2N32 WS PRO BIOS Files:*

Attachment 132454
Attachment 132455
Attachment 132456
Attachment 132457
Attachment 132458


----------



## Newlietuvis

Hi. My pc is athlon64 6000+ 3,1ghz not oc m2n32-sli deluxe idle temp ~46-48 playing game reach ~70-75
cooler is nexus xir 2300 thermo nexus tmp1000 what a problem ? bad thermo or what ?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Newlietuvis* 
Hi. My pc is athlon64 6000+ 3,1ghz not oc m2n32-sli deluxe idle temp ~46-48 playing game reach ~70-75
cooler is nexus xir 2300 thermo nexus tmp1000 what a problem ? bad thermo or what ?

it could be any number of things. How is the air circulation in your chassis. We don't know what kind of chassis you have because you did not list your system information in your signature per my request on the front page. I get irritated when people ask for help but don't follow instructions. It saves us all a lot of time guessing and typing to what the problem could be because we would have more usefull info at our disposal. back to the opening page of this club thread and re-read the joining instructions. I'm not insisting that you join but the instructions ask that all people posting questions have there system information filled out prior to asking questions.









Thank you,

N2G

*M2N32 SLI Deluxe BIOS files:*

Attachment 132479


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Newlietuvis* 
Hi. My pc is athlon64 6000+ 3,1ghz not oc m2n32-sli deluxe idle temp ~46-48 playing game reach ~70-75
cooler is nexus xir 2300 thermo nexus tmp1000 what a problem ? bad thermo or what ?

Newlietuvis, welcome to Overclock.net









Can you remember the type of application method you used when applying the thermal compound on the processor? A bad application can result in abnormally high temperatures.

Have you had a chance to review the base of the cooler and the IHS? Imperfections such as scratches and small dings can prohibit good cooling. A surface that is concave or convex can cause this as well. Lapping usually cures these problems.

Don't forget to add your system specifications to your signature. You can do this by going here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## raizen91

Ok so i placed an amd x2 5000, saved my original bios and updated the bios with 2208 and replace the x2 5000 with the x3 720. I ran into minor issues like the arrow keys in my keyboard won't work in bios, i have to use the keys in the number pad to navigate through the menus. Aside from that I think everything is fine, the Bios can detect my cpu and temps seem to register properly at 30 degrees. So do I need to change anything in my BIOS after? like cpu voltage perhaps? Or do i go directly to installing my OS?


----------



## RBA

Thanks for the info Gyro. I guess it will be ok to ignore the reading seeing as I don't have that chip on my board. Maybe a future version will correct the readings. I won't update my BIOS until I purchase a 965BE chip at a later date. I figured the BIOS update at this time would not change the readings.

RBA


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raizen91* 
I ran into minor issues like the arrow keys in my keyboard won't work in bios, i have to use the keys in the number pad to navigate through the menus.

Raizen91, I'm not sure if this was mentioned already or not but have you tried using a PS/2 keyboard instead?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raizen91* 
Aside from that I think everything is fine, the Bios can detect my cpu and temps seem to register properly at 30 degrees. So do I need to change anything in my BIOS after? like cpu voltage perhaps? Or do i go directly to installing my OS?

If you want you can manually input the settings into the bios. Usually do this for anything that is set to "AUTO" anyways. For just installing the operating system you probably don't have to worry too much about it until you start overclocking.

Hope that helps


----------



## raizen91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Raizen91, I'm not sure if this was mentioned already or not but have you tried using a PS/2 keyboard instead?

If you want you can manually input the settings into the bios. Usually do this for anything that is set to "AUTO" anyways. For just installing the operating system you probably don't have to worry too much about it until you start overclocking.

Hope that helps









I am using a ps/2 keyboard and as I was browsing through the pages of this thread a user said disabling the USB legacy support will fix this issue. I'll try that later, nyway, another minor issue i ran into is that the reset button doesn't work anymore, i'm pretty sure its not an issue of the reset button being damaged because it was working well prior to my BIOS update and CPU change. Anyway, attemp overclocking when I get my cougar PSU. Thanks for all the help, and hey do sign me in the club! pretty please?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raizen91* 
hey do sign me in the club! pretty please?









All your missing now is a Valid CPU-Z link to join. It would be nice to know what bios and cpu wattage you have as well.


----------



## adventfred

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
The only differences I can see is a 200MHz faster core clock w/the addition of another cpu core and 6mb L3 Cache. This in theory should make the cpu quicker but I don't know by how much. The cpu has more head room for higher voltage and higher temperatures. I don't think you would be making any leaps and bounds of improvement by switching to a X3 710 but you may see some slight improvements in your benchmark scores. I think it really boils down to what you are gonna be using the machine for. It is a higher wattage cpu at 95 watts so it may also tend to run hotter then the X2 4600+ depending on what revision cpu you currently have. Here is a link to the CPU comparison from AMD's web sight

hey n2gaming wont i see an improvement in games in upgrading my cpu currently all my games are bottlenecked with this cpu
Would a upgrade give me higher fps in games


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adventfred*


hey n2gaming wont i see an improvement in games in upgrading my cpu currently all my games are bottlenecked with this cpu 
Would a upgrade give me higher fps in games


Adventfred, oh absolutely. You'd see a nice bump in performance during gaming!


----------



## adventfred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Adventfred, oh absolutely. You'd see a nice bump in performance during gaming!


Oh thanks mate i think im gonna get a 940be in january that should kick crysis in the butt


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adventfred*


Oh thanks mate i think im gonna get a 940be in january that should kick crysis in the butt


Don't count on it.







I have the X4 940 BE and 2x9800GT OC 512MB vid cards and crysis still breaks my system. Maybe it's driver issues IDK. You will mostlikely see a nice improvement in FPS going from 2 cores at a slower clock to 4 cores at a faster clock. for the most part I'd like to think you would gain an improvement by switching your video card out for a faster one or adding another 8800GT. They should be fairly cheap these days this is of couse if your PSU can handle two 8800GT cards.


----------



## thlnk3r

N2Gaming, Crysis is also poorly coded. I don't think a supercomputer *sarcasm* could run that game...


----------



## N2Gaming

Yeah it's an Nvidia/inteli crapishly designed game that breaks all who think they can finally run it all maxed out. I sure wish some Russian hackers would crack the code on that one and fix it for us.







Heck man it took me pretty much the better part of 6 hours yesterday evening to get F.E.A.R. installed and working properly before I could play it at a decent frame rate. I got a UK version and had to install the UK 1.08 patch. in order for SLI and Physics to actually work properly w/decent frame rates.


----------



## adventfred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Don't count on it.







I have the X4 940 BE and 2x9800GT OC 512MB vid cards and crysis still breaks my system. Maybe it's driver issues IDK. You will mostlikely see a nice improvement in FPS going from 2 cores at a slower clock to 4 cores at a faster clock. for the most part I'd like to think you would gain an improvement by switching your video card out for a faster one or adding another 8800GT. They should be fairly cheap these days this is of couse if your PSU can handle two 8800GT cards.


Yea it should its a sli psu and it got good reviews 
but with my outdated cpu i would still need a faster cpu to even get another 8800gt

i will however pic up one sometime soon


----------



## Marco76

Good evening...
Finally I've got my new Phenom, put it on and started.
Immediatly recognized by 2209 bios, but starts in Win7 at 800mhz... (x4 multi)

Set 17x multi in bios and 1.25V, but nvidia performance wont show any multis...

Can someone land me an hand?

Thanks!!









P.S. Look at the attachment for details, is normal such an high temperature? Perhaps at 800mhz it works a lot?


----------



## Marco76

FOUND!
I was so stupid in thinking that I already modified the windows power settings... As I put High Performance the multis showed up!!

Now the only problem is temp... About 71Â°C IDLE....

Just installed an asus triton 75 with a 12x12 fan... Maybe too less thermal paste?

Marco


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marco76* 
FOUND!
I was so stupid in thinking that I already modified the windows power settings... As I put High Performance the multis showed up!!

Now the only problem is temp... About 71Â°C IDLE....

Just installed an asus triton 75 with a 12x12 fan... Maybe too less thermal paste?

Marco

Marco76, very interesting. I didn't think to suggest looking at your Windows power settings









What application method did you use when applying the thermal compound?

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Marco try to touch the base of the Heat sink in question. You are using stock cooling so I would suspect that to be the problem. You may see as much as 10-15C drop in temps if you used a better aftermarked HSF cooler.

Good Luck,

N2G

still no CPU-Z link ???


----------



## Marco76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Marco try to touch the base of the Heat sink in question. You are using stock cooling so I would suspect that to be the problem. You may see as much as 10-15C drop in temps if you used a better aftermarked HSF cooler.

Good Luck,

N2G

still no CPU-Z link ???


Hi!
Maybe misinstalled the cooler! Now put it on better with more thermal paste and is at idle with case open 40Â°C!
Mutch more better!!!

Put 1.275v core on BIOS, but CPUZ reports 1.312v and nvidia system monitor 1.4...

1.275v is good for stock clock? I can push it up a little?

It's almost half past midnight here in Italy, but I lokk if I can validate or drop asleep
















Thanks you all!!!!!!


----------



## Marco76

Ok here's the cpuz validation!









Validated!










Going to bed
















Look to the board tomorrow! Thanks again!!!

P.S. Case closed and file normale use: 48Â°C


----------



## MrDaniels

Hello everyone...I too have joined the ranks....



But....it has been a bit of a struggle to get to this point. I battled the no cold boot thang for several days...all while reading this awesome thread and today I found a solution. I read here about maybe having to set the ram freq. to 667...and I thought...well why don't I try some PC5400 sticks I have at the office.....so....I did...and I got a cold boot......







Before this point I was having to hit the reset key and most of the time losing my settings in the bios (2209). My temps were quite high as well...but after a 3rd attempt...and using some AC MX2 I have the temps down to 41 at idle and 49 at load.

I previously has a 5000+ BE(3.1ghz) on this system and with the last run of 3dMark03 I bested it by 8900 marks....this cpu at 3.2 ghz . I still see more potential here for speed as all I have done is a 16x Multi and voltage at 1.350.

I was almost ready to give up on this experiment....but now I am back in the game...







...thanks to this freakin awesome forum....


----------



## raizen91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
All your missing now is a Valid CPU-Z link to join. It would be nice to know what bios and cpu wattage you have as well.









will post my cpu-z as soon as i get a better psu because I don't know if my Acbel 510 watts can handle the CPU OC with my 2 8800gt OC and led fans, an OC may be too much for it and I probably need to read more about overclocking because I only went as far as increasing FSB in my Intel Rig and never on wattage, it kinda scares me.







I'm using 2208 bios with my x3 720, no issues aside from what I mentioned at my earlier post. It's running sweet in Windows 7 64bit - though I think I need to lap my zalman, I believe 45c is a bit hot in idle with my ambient temps of 17-23 degrees.


----------



## N2Gaming

Welcome to the club Marco76 & MrDaniels.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *raizen91* 
will post my cpu-z as soon as i get a better psu because I don't know if my Acbel 510 watts can handle the CPU OC with my 2 8800gt OC and led fans, an OC may be too much for it and I probably need to read more about overclocking because I only went as far as increasing FSB in my Intel Rig and never on wattage, it kinda scares me.







I'm using 2208 bios with my x3 720, no issues aside from what I mentioned at my earlier post. It's running sweet in Windows 7 64bit - though I think I need to lap my zalman, I believe 45c is a bit hot in idle with my ambient temps of 17-23 degrees.

You don't need to be overclocked to validate and your validation is not etched in stone after you submit it. You can post a new Validation w/a faster CPU spd at any time if you wish. I'd just like to get you on the club roster and list your system's CPU in the CPU compatability chart.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raizen91* 
will post my cpu-z as soon as i get a better psu because I don't know if my Acbel 510 watts can handle the CPU OC with my 2 8800gt OC and led fans

Raizen91, if anything remove one of the 8800GT's. The Acbel 510 is rated at 30 amps total on the 12 volt rail. That should be a decent amount to get you going with just a single video card. If your budget permits try looking at some of the Corsair offerings. Great units









Good luck


----------



## Marco76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Welcome to the club Marco76 & MrDaniels.










Thanks! I've been added to the roster!!!
















Last problem... Each time I restart the PC and log into Windows 7 I go back to 200x4 800Mhz and I have to change in the nvidia tools the multipliers again. All this even if I respond yes when the nvidia tools ask me to load the settings next time windows starts...

Someone solved this problem or can help me?

Ciao!


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey Clao, have you saved a profile in the Nvidia Performance yet?


----------



## Marco76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey Clao, have you saved a profile in the Nvidia Performance yet?


There are 2 tabs, the first one indicates the active settings (and you can save by a button into 2 files called something like userdef and sysdef; the userdef you can save but the other one not...) and the second one the profiles you have saved (here you can see the userdef) .

I've saved in both the tabs, but with no effect...

I have to create a "personal" profile?

Sorry for not being precise, but I'm at work and cannot access my own PC..


----------



## N2Gaming

Yes under device settings you need to click on the save profiles and then change the name of the profile when the save file window pops up. Save it to something easy to remember like the frequency you intend to run w/that profile. i.e. 3400MHz or what ever is easiest for you.


----------



## Marco76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Yes under device settings you need to click on the save profiles and then change the name of the profile when the save file window pops up. Save it to something easy to remember like the frequency you intend to run w/that profile. i.e. 3400MHz or what ever is easiest for you.










Ok tonight I'll try it!

Thanks again!!

Marco


----------



## MrDaniels

I don't know if this is possible to answer....but what would be the lowest typical voltage that one should start with on the 940BE. Currently mine is set at 1.350. Would it be possible to get to 3.4 or higher with lower than stock voltage??. I suppose I will have to experiment with this.....but is there a good starting point to work from?..


----------



## raizen91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


You don't need to be overclocked to validate and your validation is not etched in stone after you submit it. You can post a new Validation w/a faster CPU spd at any time if you wish. I'd just like to get you on the club roster and list your system's CPU in the CPU compatability chart.










Oh ok, noted. here's my validation. cheers! 

and i got it to 3.2.. now to ask Drswizz how he got his to 4.2..


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrDaniels* 
I don't know if this is possible to answer....but what would be the lowest typical voltage that one should start with on the 940BE. Currently mine is set at 1.350. Would it be possible to get to 3.4 or higher with lower than stock voltage??. I suppose I will have to experiment with this.....but is there a good starting point to work from?..









I would start at your present voltage and see how high you can go.Also depends on how you get there ie;multi alone or multi+fsb.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raizen91* 
Oh ok, noted. here's my validation. cheers!

and i got it to 3.2.. now to ask Drswizz how he got his to 4.2..









Congrats raizen91.
4.2 that's gonna take some nerve









Gyro


----------



## raizen91

Quote:

Congrats raizen91.
4.2 that's gonna take some nerve









Gyro
haha..just kidding, I won't dare OC my cpu that far, I'm no OC enthusiast. I don't need the extra speed anyway. 3.2 is more than enough for me.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raizen91*


Oh ok, noted. here's my validation. cheers! 

and i got it to 3.2.. now to ask Drswizz how he got his to 4.2..










Thank you for the Validation link and Welcome to the club.


----------



## Gyro

Raizen91, try lowering your cpu voltage a notch or two, if 3.2 is all you are shooting for,stock 1.35v(cpu-z reading) should be plenty.

I have mine set at 1.300vbios to get 1.344vcpu-z.Runs like a dream.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Marco76

DONE!

For now I will stay at stock (3.4 Ghz) even if more than 2 hours of OCCT get the temp only at 57Â°C...

I think there is some margin for oc, but I will try the system as is fon now!!!

Thanks you all!!!


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raizen91* 
Oh ok, noted. here's my validation. cheers!

and i got it to 3.2.. now to ask Drswizz how he got his to 4.2..









I did "cheat" a little... I did the overclocking outdoors last winter. Ambient temperature was around -16 degrees celsius.
For normal day-to-day use I run the CPU at 3.5GHz.


----------



## raizen91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


I did "cheat" a little... I did the overclocking outdoors last winter. Ambient temperature was around -16 degrees celsius.
For normal day-to-day use I run the CPU at 3.5GHz.


haha..too bad we don't have winter here, it would be nice to try it with mine. Anyway your OC of 4.2 is still awesome









Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Thank you for the Validation link and Welcome to the club.










Thanks!!


----------



## W.O.T.

Hey everybody just thought I would drop in a see how everyone is doing.

I have had mine running now rock solid for well over a month. I hae somehow resolved the USB keyboard issue. Don't know how that happened but my G15 is running with everything functional now. Even works in the BIOS.

The last 3DMark06 scores were 15978. The CPU score was almost 5000. Everything is functioning including the WIFI, and the onboard surround. Win 7 Ulti is running incredibly fast. I have done some gaming on it and man is it like butter.

For those that are having an issue getting the cores to show in the Nvidia software just keep installing and uninstalling until it fully installs. I had to do it about a dozen times until it took.

Temps are still a little high for some reason. I don't know if it a faulty sensor or it is actually that high. Nothing seems to be more warm then my other system.

All in all I am very pleased with the upgrade and only wish all MOBOs could be stretched this far. I mean i bought this board when it first came out.


----------



## N2Gaming

I tried to rply to you Wot but OCN server Screwed up so I'll just say this. It's nice to hear from you. I had a whole 20 min speal but it's all gone w/the wind now so Cheers w/Root Beers.


----------



## Marco76

Passed a 10 hours OCCT stress test! Max temp was 63Â°C... Average 60Â°C

Found it very good, what do you think?

Bye


----------



## Dale-C

Thats good for 10 hours, what speed is it at?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marco76* 
Passed a 10 hours OCCT stress test! Max temp was 63Â°C... Average 60Â°C

Found it very good, what do you think?

Marco76, max temp wise that is perfectly fine. I mean honestly how often are you going to see those temperatures regularly? Probably hardly ever. I'm assuming most of the games you play won't tax the cpu as much as OCCT did.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Marco76

Thank you all!!

It's at 3.4Ghz (stock frequency...)

I'll use it for a while at stock to see how it goes. Maybe later overclock it...
Or overclock my 8800 GTS before









Thanks again!!!


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marco76* 
Thank you all!!

It's at 3.4Ghz (stock frequency...)

I'll use it for a while at stock to see how it goes. Maybe later overclock it...
Or overclock my 8800 GTS before









Thanks again!!!









8800GTS are normal nice for oc'ing. mine was great till it gave out after 5 years...


----------



## DannyOcean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
8800GTS are normal nice for oc'ing. mine was great till it gave out after 5 years...

Didn't the 8800's come out in '07?


----------



## The Fryer

lol i dont remember when they came out.. i know i got one of the first evga ones and paid out the wazoo for it... than had it ever sense till about a month ago i think.


----------



## The Fryer

ok so i had it 4 years...

The first releases of the 8800 GTS line, in November 2006


----------



## DannyOcean

I was only thinking I knew I bought two 7900GTX's brand new in 1Q 06 and then two 8800's in 4Q 07 and since then none


----------



## W.O.T.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I tried to rply to you Wot but OCN server Screwed up so I'll just say this. It's nice to hear from you. I had a whole 20 min speal but it's all gone w/the wind now so Cheers w/Root Beers.











Thats cool, I have been busy this past few weeks studying and all. Trying to change careers at the moment.

I appreciate all the help, it was great. The only weird thing I have been experiencing is I get the CMOS check sum error any time I put some thing on the motherboard. Even got it with the USB keyboard before it started working. I am going to swap out the battery again and see if it corrects it.

Still can't get over how fast this thing is.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W.O.T.*


The only weird thing I have been experiencing is I get the CMOS check sum error any time I put some thing on the motherboard.


WOT, just to clarify *anything *you do in the bios gives you a checksum error at POST or are we just referring to overclocking settings?

Good luck


----------



## christhekraut




----------



## christhekraut

Hi everybody
..just discovered this excellent forum..special thx to bigfjohn44 for the nice workarounds.

no problems so far..just a bit too much heat..but i'm still burning in the therm. paste..

validation file below...sorry for double posting..


----------



## Marco76

Fine!
Got my 8800 to 600Mhz core and 2000Mhz (DDR) RAMs...

Attached is the 3DMark Advantage result, what do you think? It's really a stressing test!!!


----------



## knolet

hi guys,
I have a M2N32-SLI motherboard and plan to upgrade the cpu from 5000+be to phenom II 955 x4, but i have a ATI HD 4830 1 GB graphics card,is there any way to run this upgrade without using nvidia drivers and system tools?thanks


----------



## raizen91

ive got a question







is it normal of 1 of the 3 cores of my x3 720 to be registering quite a hot temp? 2 of the cores just reach up to 45 degrees at load while one of the cores reach up to 65 and idles at 51 degrees.


----------



## DJ BIG T

i have a m2n-sli but i want to get the AMD 940 but there a 45 nm should i lower the volts when doing this or how should i go about this? im glad to see people being able to run all these cpus on this mobo...


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *knolet*


hi guys,
I have a M2N32-SLI motherboard and plan to upgrade the cpu from 5000+be to phenom II 955 x4, but i have a ATI HD 4830 1 GB graphics card,is there any way to run this upgrade without using nvidia drivers and system tools?thanks


Not that I am aware of.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raizen91*


ive got a question







is it normal of 1 of the 3 cores of my x3 720 to be registering quite a hot temp? 2 of the cores just reach up to 45 degrees at load while one of the cores reach up to 65 and idles at 51 degrees.


What is the application stressing the cores when this one is so much higher in temps. I would think either the applicatin is dominantly using that core or you may need to reseat the HSF. IDK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ BIG T*


i have a m2n-sli but i want to get the AMD 940 but there a 45 nm should i lower the volts when doing this or how should i go about this? im glad to see people being able to run all these cpus on this mobo...


IMO, it would be best to lower the volts on the first POST after you flash and drop the new CPU in the board.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *knolet*


hi guys,
I have a M2N32-SLI motherboard and plan to upgrade the cpu from 5000+be to phenom II 955 x4, but i have a ATI HD 4830 1 GB graphics card,is there any way to run this upgrade without using nvidia drivers and system tools?thanks


If you could get the control panel loaded w/o the nvidia gfx drivers, then load the system tools, maybe?
Or if you have an nvidia card install everything then uninstall the video drivers, that should still leave you with what you need.
You could try this with your present cpu, just to see if it will work.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raizen91*


ive got a question







is it normal of 1 of the 3 cores of my x3 720 to be registering quite a hot temp? 2 of the cores just reach up to 45 degrees at load while one of the cores reach up to 65 and idles at 51 degrees.


Like N2 said try resetting the HS.

My cores all read the same, but they also read 10-15c below my cpu temp.
Which isn't right,so I just go by cpu temp,which never goes above 45c loaded.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey all. I set up The mobo that I was trying to sell for the longest time that I got back from ASUS on an RMA. I could not change any bios settings w/out the system hanging on a black screen. I had to just use the defult settings you get after you clear the CMOS settings. So I was getting bumbed out about it. It did after all have the bios ver: 2205. So I just cleared the CMOS one last time and got into ASUS EZ Flash 2 to flash the bios back to 2001. I did the flash and it all went w/out a hitch. The only thing I notice now is it seems to take a few seconds to start the POST Screen. I'm only using bios 2001 because I only have a X2 5400+ BE in the mobo atm. Oh but get a load of this. The Last 5 digits on my Serial Number are 80303. Thlnk3r will know the importance of this. In any case I can now change my CMOS settings again and am happy the flash went over well. I was thinking I was gonna have to RMA the MOBO again. I mean I checked the battery Voltage and it was fine. it was actually reading 2.96v on my DMM. I just kept getting that darn Checksum error each time I cleared the CMOS settings. This was when it had the 2205 bios loaded.

Well all is good now and I have it running again on 2001. I actually sold the mobo that I was using as my Majic Jack Phone and Print Server system "hence the reason I'm using this mobo now. Oh and another thing I am happy about is I was able to swop out all my parts from one mobo to another and I did not have to revalidate my OS.


----------



## Gyro

Some times you gotta go back to get ahead








You plan on trying your 940 again?

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

maybe. I have a new copy of Win7 Ultimate x64 on a thumb drive. It is suppose to be a retail copy so I could try it on all of my computers to see which one works best w/it and the X4 940 but I think I already know the answer to this one. Some times it's all about what dirvers are available for what hardware. I'll give it a shot if it turns out to be a retail copy and let you all know how it goes.


----------



## DJ BIG T

ty thats what im going to try is the 940 im at default bios now but i need to update them to read am2+ ill wait until i get the x4 940..


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I'm only using bios 2001 because I only have a X2 5400+ BE in the mobo atm. Oh but get a load of this. The Last 5 digits on my Serial Number are 80303.


N2Gaming, give that 5400+ a kick in the butt! Start OC'ing









For Phenom II processors anything below 91000 is considered "good" and should net you some decent overclocks. Not sure if the same applies for older AM2 processors...I would think so though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I have a new copy of Win7 Ultimate x64 on a thumb drive. I'll give it a shot if it turns out to be a retail copy and let you all know how it goes.










I'm hoping you are referring to a legit (paid) copy of Windows 7?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, give that 5400+ a kick in the butt! Start OC'ing









For Phenom II processors anything below 91000 is considered "good" and should net you some decent overclocks. Not sure if the same applies for older AM2 processors...I would think so though.


Well here is what I could muster out of this CPU/mobo/ram combo for the evening. I'm only showing all my ram tabs to showcase my OCZ ram spd's of DDR2-1066 when the ram is only DDR2-800 speck. I have had my cpu much faster like 3.5MHz but I am shooting for my max FSB atm on this mobo to make sure the mobo is good. I will shoot for CPU next.




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


I'm hoping you are referring to a legit (paid) copy of Windows 7?


I sure hope it's a legal copy. I purchased it from burito4 here on OCN.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Well here is what I could muster out of this CPU/mobo/ram combo for the evening. I'm only showing all my ram tabs to showcase my OCZ ram spd's of DDR2-1066 when the ram is only DDR2-800 speck. I have had my cpu much faster like 3.5MHz but I am shooting for my max FSB atm on this mobo to make sure the mobo is good. I will shoot for CPU next.


N2Gaming, nice memory overclock. The memory read results are awesome! Boy these M2N32-SLI boards are very underrated









Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I sure hope it's a legal copy. I purchased it from burito4 here on OCN.


Sorry, you made it sound like it wasn't from your previous post.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Boy these M2N32-SLI boards are very unrated










I'm guessing you meant to say under rated no? They actually are rated very very highly. In fact they get a 4x winner of customer choice award at newegg Here's the link.







Now you now.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I'm guessing you meant to say under rated no? They actually are rated very very highly. In fact they get a 4x winner of customer choice award at newegg Here's the link.







Now you now.










N2Gaming, hahah sorry about that. Yes I meant "underrated". I have the ufc recorded from last night so I'm sort of side tracked


----------



## N2Gaming

Oh I did not know you liked mma cage fights. Who was fighting?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Oh I did not know you liked mma cage fights. Who was fighting?


N2Gaming, it's UFC 107...Sanchez vs Penn heh


----------



## Marco76

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marco76* 
Fine!
Got my 8800 to 600Mhz core and 2000Mhz (DDR) RAMs...

Attached is the 3DMark Advantage result, what do you think? It's really a stressing test!!!

















No one has a system similar to mine? Is the GPU giving a good result?

Thanks!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marco76*


No one has a system similar to mine? Is the GPU giving a good result?


Marco76, the GPU score looks about normal for your 8800GTS. I did some Googling and in comparison with your results I found similar scores.

Hope that helps


----------



## Marco76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Marco76, the GPU score looks about normal for your 8800GTS. I did some Googling and in comparison with your results I found similar scores.

Hope that helps











Thanks! You did even too mutch!!! Tanks a lot!









This reassures me!


----------



## W.O.T.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
WOT, just to clarify *anything* you do in the bios gives you a checksum error at POST or are we just referring to overclocking settings?

Good luck

Not the BIOS just if I plug a different component into the MOBO. Like if I put in a video card or put in more RAM. I plugged the USB keyboard in and got the same error the first time now it works fine.


----------



## Dale-C

Hey guys I might be able to get a hold of a 5200+ F3 Windsor Energy Efficient. They run at 1.25v. How do these OC on this board?


----------



## toyz72

well after much reading on here,i guess my msn-sli deluxe will be coming out of my closet.doing a fresh install and then its heading for sale,lol.it was my first amd.
amd 6000+
m2n-sli
2gig xms
8800gt 1gig ddr3
antec 900


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Well here is what I could muster out of this CPU/mobo/ram combo for the evening. I'm only showing all my ram tabs to showcase my OCZ ram spd's of DDR2-1066 when the ram is only DDR2-800 speck. I have had my cpu much faster like 3.5MHz but I am shooting for my max FSB atm on this mobo to make sure the mobo is good. I will shoot for CPU next.










Some nice numbers N2,I took mine to 300 fsb when it was new,should try to find my max, now that I have a little more experience.Wonder if my OCZ Platinums will do 1066? 920 is as far as I've had them so far.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Hey guys I might be able to get a hold of a 5200+ F3 Windsor Energy Efficient. They run at 1.25v. How do these OC on this board?


My 5000(cz)windsor 1.25v would do [email protected] easy.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Gyro I'm sure your platinums will







. I stopped at FSB of 320 but was able to squeez a little more before having to mess w/my rad divider again and and it would all be moot then. I'm running a 667 Dividor. I just loosened up the timings to DDR2-1066 specs. 5.5.5.15.2/1T 2.1V. Otherwise DDR2-920 is about the most I can pull out of these if I keep the timings tight at 4.4.4.12.1T. I'm thinking they are about identical. Also Im only using 2x1G atm for the overclocking. I have not tried 4x1G yet to see if the overclock yields that same results. The overclock is not stable atm. My cpu is convex or shaped like a hill and it gets up to over 75C when stressing w/prime 95. I may try to use one of my other Zalman HSF cause the one I'm using has some blemishes in the surface "nothing like deep scratches but not mirrir finish either". If I can't get the heat under control then I may try to Lapp the CPU IHS. IDK if it would be worth it. I think I have a promissing Overclocker so long as I don't mess it up w/heat, volts or a poor lap job.

You know I have the volts up a bit on that oc and the cpu is not really stressed much at 3.2. Maybe I should try to turn the volts down to see if it will bring the temps down and stablize the chip. Core one always fails any where from 2-8 min into the test.

Edit: Well I just tried to install Win7 Ultimate X64 on the M2N32 mobo but it was taking forever and I kept getting BOOTMGR missing after I would try to start the install from DVD. So I just installed it on my sig rig.


----------



## abuxan

Add to CPU Compatibility List my result: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=884208










test: LinX, Prime95, memtest, OCCTPT... games.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abuxan*


Add to CPU Compatibility List my result: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=884208










test: LinX, Prime95, memtest, OCCTPT... games.










Welcome to the club.
Nice OC, especially with such low voltage. 

Edit: Woho! Tomorrow it will be -15 to -25 degrees celcius where I live; time for some more cold winter air overclocking (I got two new Athlon IIs that needs to be tested


----------



## raizen91

hi everyone! Well i just encountered another issue with my current setup. I'm having issues with playing my games on windows 7. I'm running two 8800gt's on SLI and the games are rather laggish and sometimes freezes up. It's rather unusual so i'm thinking I should revert to windows xp but its tedious installing all over the software and games, so maybe perhaps someone here knows a better way to fix this, if not then its back to xp.


----------



## Hindsight

Sorry for the really dumb question but I can't find the answer via searching. Is my M2N32-SLI Deluxe board, or Windows XP SP3 going to have any issue detecting and utilizing all the capacity of a 1TB or 2TB SATA hard drive? I know years ago, some boards couldn't detect drives above a certain capacity etc. Thanks!


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raizen91* 
















hi everyone! Well i just encountered another issue with my current setup. I'm having issues with playing my games on windows 7. I'm running two 8800gt's on SLI and the games are rather laggish and sometimes freezes up. It's rather unusual so i'm thinking I should revert to windows xp but its tedious installing all over the software and games, so maybe perhaps someone here knows a better way to fix this, if not then its back to xp.









I have two 8800GTs too and I have had no issues with win 7 so far. Have you tried different versions of video drivers?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hindsight* 
Sorry for the really dumb question but I can't find the answer via searching. Is my M2N32-SLI Deluxe board, or Windows XP SP3 going to have any issue detecting and utilizing all the capacity of a 1TB or 2TB SATA hard drive? I know years ago, some boards couldn't detect drives above a certain capacity etc. Thanks!

I have a few 1TB drives and they work just fine.


----------



## Hindsight

Thx Swizz!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raizen91*


hi everyone! Well i just encountered another issue with my current setup. I'm having issues with playing my games on windows 7. I'm running two 8800gt's on SLI and the games are rather laggish and sometimes freezes up. It's rather unusual so i'm thinking I should revert to windows xp but its tedious installing all over the software and games, so maybe perhaps someone here knows a better way to fix this, if not then its back to xp.


Raizen91, perhaps N2Gaming will be able to elaborate on this one. As DrSwizz stated it could be drive related. Are things completely fine with just one video card? What are the specifications on your power supply? Performing a google search on "Acbel 560i" brought very little info. This unit could be underpowered (12volt rail) and could be causing the issues.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hindsight*


Sorry for the really dumb question but I can't find the answer via searching. Is my M2N32-SLI Deluxe board, or Windows XP SP3 going to have any issue detecting and utilizing all the capacity of a 1TB or 2TB SATA hard drive? I know years ago, some boards couldn't detect drives above a certain capacity etc. Thanks!


Hindsight, with Windows XP (pre Service Pack 1) the max I believe was 137GB. However this was resolved with SP1. Windows 2000 had a similar issue until Service Pack 3. As long as you have the above and a board that supports 48 bit hard drive addressing then you're golden









Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Thank you for the CPU-Validation link abuxan. Would you please fill in your system information so I can add you to the club.

Thank you

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raizen91*


















hi everyone! Well i just encountered another issue with my current setup. I'm having issues with playing my games on windows 7. I'm running two 8800gt's on SLI and the games are rather laggish and sometimes freezes up. It's rather unusual so i'm thinking I should revert to windows xp but its tedious installing all over the software and games, so maybe perhaps someone here knows a better way to fix this, if not then its back to xp.










I had an issue last night trying to get a game to evan play. For some dumb reason the game would not start up w/out the proper Anti-piracy/validation Tages Drivers for the game. This was on top of the fact that I had to update the game w/recent patches. I was thinking I would be able to play the game after the games patch to 1.5.08 but it still gave me several problems. First it would tell me I needed to be the Administrator to run this game for the fist time. So I created anther Admin user account and that was not the problem. Then I did the patch update ver: 1.5.08 but that only got me past the admin priveledges problem. Now it was telling me a driver was incompatable and could not install Tages. So I did more research and found out that I needed to download and install the most recent Tages driver. All this was for Stalker Clear Sky.

In any case there is several things to try prior to throwing in the towel.
Make sure your computer is loaded w/the most recent drivers, especially video drivers
Make sure your game is patched up to the most stable patch for your OS
Try to run the game in Compatability mode.
Ask the community of any known issues as you have done but I would have asked in the games area of OCN.
Make sure all your hardware is not defective. Some times a simple overlooked defecting hardware can be the blame but most of the times you will experience problems w/your system in more than just games.
Last resort you could always run a dool boot of Win XP & Win 7, to do this I believe you need to have XP installed first. How ever if you upgrade your video card down the road to play games on DX11 " the new wave of Gaming Hype " then you will need Win 7 & of couse if you ever want to use 4 way SLI which you technically could do w/two video cards like the GTX295. I hope all of this is helpfull.
Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## MoBeeJ

Yea the Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe g8 board. Actually an engineer used this and a 6600gt in sli 4 rendering, and it stopped working. He came to me and wanted to "upgrade". Story short i fixed his board and it works. He still wanted to upgrade so i built him a new 1.
Then he came by after a while he wasn't satisfied with his new build.
I mean gigabyte x58-extreme, i7 920, 12g 1333 ram, 2 4870 vaporx 2g. I told him sorry i cant help u no more.


----------



## N2Gaming

I don't understand this MoBeeJ. How could he not be satisfied w/the new build??? That is a near top of the line system he replaced his M2N system with. It sounds like he might be cookoo for coco puffs. LOL


----------



## MoBeeJ

Yea. Man i was pissed. I mean:
Athlon -> i7
2 6600gt -> 2 4870 2 gddr5 each.
not to mention the ram.. etc
Yea he is crazy AND he owns a company WTH







.


----------



## MoBeeJ

Oh sorry for double posting but i remember his words.
Quote: " I didn;t like the new PC, and i felt that the core i7 is slow."

After that everything was wishshshshshshsshs in my head


----------



## N2Gaming

Maybe something is not right w/his system and it is running slow for some odd reason. It's not uncommon for hardware or software to cause lag, lock ups or to feel slow at the keyboard. Is he using the same OS or something differnt?


----------



## MoBeeJ

No i tested it. HE IS JUST TOO PICKYY.
On everythin.
Enough about that it brings me bad memories. His problem could be solved using some quadros.


----------



## Bacchus

Hiya! new here, ive been reading this post and i just want to say thank you for all this information!


----------



## N2Gaming

I'll add you to the club roster right after I finish this post. BTW, what bios revision are you using?

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## raizen91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrSwizz* 
I have two 8800GTs too and I have had no issues with win 7 so far. Have you tried different versions of video drivers?

i have the 190.32 version, what version are you using?

Tnx N2G for the test procs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Raizen91, perhaps N2Gaming will be able to elaborate on this one. As DrSwizz stated it could be drive related. Are things completely fine with just one video card? What are the specifications on your power supply? Performing a google search on "Acbel 560i" brought very little info. This unit could be underpowered (12volt rail) and could be causing the issues.

I removed one card and the game still runs laggish(its COD by the way), and I did upgrade my PSU with a HEC cougar 700 watts, its SLI certified so i don't think its underpowered. Anyway, i opted to revert to winXP and see if I'll be experiencing the same problems but lo and behold, it's all running smoothly and the temp problems with the cores the I mentioned in my earlier post is now(i think) fixed . Now I assume the temps registered in win7 was a glitch, I now see similar temps from 35 to 41c on all the cores. But I love win7 so I'll install it later and update drivers that need to be updated and see what happens.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raizen91*


i have the 190.32 version, what version are you using?


I use version 190.62.
You could try disabling physx: Having it enabled can sometimes degrade performance quite noticable.

CPU validation link for my Sempron 140 running on a M2N32 Premium Vista board (with BIOS 1202):
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=887782


----------



## Bacchus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I'll add you to the club roster right after I finish this post. BTW, what bios revision are you using?

Thank you,

N2G


Hiya! I was using the T2207, and after posting i upgraded to 2209, all setting default except the memory timming that i set at 4-4-4-12-22 2T


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raizen91* 
Anyway, i opted to revert to winXP and see if I'll be experiencing the same problems but lo and behold, it's all running smoothly and the temp problems with the cores the I mentioned in my earlier post is now(i think) fixed . Now I assume the temps registered in win7 was a glitch, I now see similar temps from 35 to 41c on all the cores. But I love win7 so I'll install it later and update drivers that need to be updated and see what happens.

Raizen91, perhaps it was a setting/configuration issue within Windows 7. One thing you can try is after you reinstall Win 7 set your power management to "Higher Performance". Perhaps something is throttling when you launch games. Keep us updated









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrSwizz* 
CPU validation link for my Sempron 140 running on a M2N32 Premium Vista board (with BIOS 1202):
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=887782

DrSwizz, wow that is impressive. Do I dare ask if it's stable? Was this cherry picked? Do you know all the detail son the IHS?

Good luck


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Raizen91, perhaps it was a setting/configuration issue within Windows 7. One thing you can try is after you reinstall Win 7 set your power management to "Higher Performance". Perhaps something is throttling when you launch games. Keep us updated









DrSwizz, wow that is impressive. Do I dare ask if it's stable? Was this cherry picked? Do you know all the detail son the IHS?

Good luck

It is the same Sempron that I used earlier, but I am running my rig outdoors and I am using a TEC so I am able to push it a bit further than before.
It is not stable and it was not cherry picked, I was just lucky getting a good CPU.
It is marked 0930CPMW (those are the only letters/number that are interesting, right?)

Going out now to see how far I can push an Athlon II 240 that looks promising...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrSwizz* 
It is marked 0930CPMW (those are the only letters/number that are interesting, right?)

Going out now to see how far I can push an Athlon II 240 that looks promising...

DrSwizz, that is pretty awesome.

Can you list off everything that is on the IHS?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


DrSwizz, that is pretty awesome.

Can you list off everything that is on the IHS?


SDX140HBK13GQ
CAEEC AE 0930CPMW
9A0317BG91433

Validation for a Athlon II 240 on a M2N32 Premium Vista board:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=888275

It might be that the motherboard is holding me back from reaching a higher OC.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


SDX140HBK13GQ
CAEEC AE 0930CPMW
9A0317BG*91433*


DrSwizz, the above number sequence in bold tells us where the die was on the wafer. I believe the smaller the number (closer to the inside of the wafer) the better your results will be when overclocking. Most overclocks that I have seen that were under 91000 have been good however this all speculation and based on averages so nothing really can be certain. That Sempy overclocked pretty well though









Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


CPU validation link for my Sempron 140 running on a M2N32 Premium Vista board (with BIOS 1202):
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=887782


 OK thank you, I added your Sempron 140 and your new AII X2 240 at 4681.90MHz to the cpu compatability chart. 4680 is no small overclock man.









Thanks for the bios info Bacchus.


----------



## tbag55

im adding a phenom x4 9650 and it says i need 1802 bios. Can i update bios to latest or should i only go for the 1802, thanks in advance!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tbag55*


im adding a phenom x4 9650 and it says i need 1802 bios. Can i update bios to latest or should i only go for the 1802, thanks in advance!


Hey there.
If you have to flash anyway for the 9650,you might as well flash to the latest.2209

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tbag55*


im adding a phenom x4 9650 and it says i need 1802 bios. Can i update bios to latest or should i only go for the 1802, thanks in advance!


You should read all of the bios's from 1802 to the current bios file on the download page to see what updates were made form 1802 to current and see what bios should work best for you. 1802 should be fine but I would use 2001 as a starting point. 2001 works w/my x2 5400+ BE just fine and dandy so I see no reason it won't work w/a Ph I X4 9650.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## PersiaDark

Alright guys, I'm going CRAZY.

I have read through many pages and some people here have had the problem I have had, and eventually got it fixed, but having problems figuring out how.

MB: M2N32-SLI Deluxe
Processor: AM3 Socket Phenom II 965 BE(3.4 quad core).

I just installed windows 7 when I upgraded the processor. I reset my cmos once after installing the processor.

Current BIOS is 2209.

I went to the NVidia Performance Tool in the Nvidia Control Panel, but I am missing the part where I can select what core I am modifying so I can adjust the frequency. Currently CPU-ID shows 4x and 800MHZ, while everything else shows what the bios shows (3.6ghz and 18x).

From what I read in the thread earlier, I have manually set my DRAM frequency(I have PC6400 which is 800MHz, I set it for 2T, unbinded). I tried setting my timings manually which I -think- I did right, basically I just copied the gray text in the bios? I also set the voltage to 2.1 for the memory.

I have manually set the CPU frequency, voltage, and multiplier.

I even went to the boot section of MSCONFIG and set the boot to realize there are 4 processors.

BUT I STILL cant see the settings in the NVIDIA control panel that will let me fix the freaking clock speed of my processor, and if I cant figure out how to get it off of 800MHz(probably using 1 core -_-) I'm going to need to upgrade...

Any suggestions on a upgrade board incase you guys cant fix this for me







?

-Alex


----------



## N2Gaming

PersiaDark. Try to uninstall the Nvidia System tools and reinstall it. You should be able to adjust the cpu multi 1,2,3 & 4.

If your in for a mobo upgrade you best best would be to get a AM3 Socketed mobo and some AM3 Ram.

Edit: please update your system info from your User CP.


----------



## DrSwizz

Valdation link for an Athlon II 245 on M2N32-SLI Premium Vista board:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=890159

and I was able to OC my other CPUs a bit further today too (mostly because it was colder):
Athlon II 240 @ 4747MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=890115
Sempron 140 @ 4757MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=890061


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PersiaDark*


Any suggestions on a upgrade board incase you guys cant fix this for me?


PersiaDark, if you're on a budget and wish to hold onto your set of memory then pick up a GA-MA790X-UD4P. The board will allow you to use your existing memory and processor. If all else fails then I would consider that board as an upgrade option.

Hope that helps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


PersiaDark. Try to uninstall the Nvidia System tools and reinstall it. You should be able to adjust the cpu multi 1,2,3 & 4.


N2Gaming, is there a reason why reinstalling the application multiple times eventually fixes the multiplier problem?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, is there a reason why reinstalling the application multiple times eventually fixes the multiplier problem?










 I don't know why but I had to install it a couple of times after updating my video card drivers and it finally worked. Then again if we had a set of discrete instructions w/screenies it would lessen the complexity of the installation process and the amount of explaining it would take for new Ph II & Athlon II users.


----------



## AtiViVo

Hey folks, sorry for the rather dumb questions I'm about to ask - I still haven't tried Win 7 due to lack of time, and I haven't reinstalled an OS in a while - where do I get the drivers for the M2N32-SLI's network controllers from? I mean Win 7 compatible versions, or do I just install those from the software CD that came with the mobo (they're for XP, but still)? Also, the other neat mobo tools, such as AI Nap, Cool&Quiet and such? Do I need Win 7 specific versions, or do the Xp ones work too?

Also, anyone tried to make a home network between Xp (64-bit) and Win 7? I have a HTPC for HD movies and I need to hook it with my regular gaming/Bluray PC.

PS. By the way, I got a new PSU - sadly, the previous unt (still in my sig) just couldn't cope with the rig and a power surge in the electricity network last week busted it - right now I'm with a new Corsair HX650W. Anyone has experience with that?


----------



## PersiaDark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
PersiaDark. Try to uninstall the Nvidia System tools and reinstall it. You should be able to adjust the cpu multi 1,2,3 & 4.

If your in for a mobo upgrade you best best would be to get a AM3 Socketed mobo and some AM3 Ram.

Edit: please update your system info from your User CP.

I just freshly installed windows 7 on a new harddrive then added the nvidia system tools.

But I'll try the re-install. Thanks!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtiViVo*


Hey folks, sorry for the rather dumb questions I'm about to ask - I still haven't tried Win 7 due to lack of time, and I haven't reinstalled an OS in a while - where do I get the drivers for the M2N32-SLI's network controllers from? I mean Win 7 compatible versions, or do I just install those from the software CD that came with the mobo (they're for XP, but still)? Also, the other neat mobo tools, such as AI Nap, Cool&Quiet and such? Do I need Win 7 specific versions, or do the Xp ones work too?

Also, anyone tried to make a home network between Xp (64-bit) and Win 7? I have a HTPC for HD movies and I need to hook it with my regular gaming/Bluray PC.

PS. By the way, I got a new PSU - sadly, the previous unt (still in my sig) just couldn't cope with the rig and a power surge in the electricity network last week busted it - right now I'm with a new Corsair HX650W. Anyone has experience with that?


Go to Nvidia, nforce amd 590-sli drivers.
Sorry can't help with the other questions









Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PersiaDark*


I just freshly installed windows 7 on a new harddrive then added the nvidia system tools.

But I'll try the re-install. Thanks!


Do you have windows power settings on high performance?

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtiViVo*


Also, the other neat mobo tools, such as AI Nap, Cool&Quiet and such? Do I need Win 7 specific versions, or do the Xp ones work too?


AtiViVo, if your Windows 7 version is 32-bit then I don't see why they wouldn't work. If you run into any problems then try running both applications in "compatibility" mode.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtiViVo*


Also, anyone tried to make a home network between Xp (64-bit) and Win 7? I have a HTPC for HD movies and I need to hook it with my regular gaming/Bluray PC.


Can you elaborate a bit more on this question? Are you trying to share the files in between both PC's?

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys have you all seen this thread yet???


----------



## Gyro

Ativivo, now that I think about it, C&Q, AI nap and such are bios features and don't require drivers.

Gyro


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Ativivo, now that I think about it, C&Q, AI nap and such are bios features and don't require drivers.


Gyro, AI nap is actually a Windows app


----------



## Surprentis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtiViVo*


Hey folks, sorry for the rather dumb questions I'm about to ask - I still haven't tried Win 7 due to lack of time, and I haven't reinstalled an OS in a while - where do I get the drivers for the M2N32-SLI's network controllers from? I mean Win 7 compatible versions, or do I just install those from the software CD that came with the mobo (they're for XP, but still)? Also, the other neat mobo tools, such as AI Nap, Cool&Quiet and such? Do I need Win 7 specific versions, or do the Xp ones work too?

Also, anyone tried to make a home network between Xp (64-bit) and Win 7? I have a HTPC for HD movies and I need to hook it with my regular gaming/Bluray PC.

PS. By the way, I got a new PSU - sadly, the previous unt (still in my sig) just couldn't cope with the rig and a power surge in the electricity network last week busted it - right now I'm with a new Corsair HX650W. Anyone has experience with that?


I just used the windows vista drivers and it worked fine for me. im running windows 7 64x pro edition


----------



## Dale-C

Use the stock/Windows driver for everything chipset related. I had so much trouble with the downloaded ones, BSOD everywhere and the Win7/Vista stock Storage driver is also faster.


----------



## RBA

Hi
I'm planning on eventually picking up a 965BE and a better GPU to keep my system running for another year or so. Has anyone used a GTX 275 or higher Nvidia card with this M2N32SLI-D motherboard? I can't find any information on how the performance for gaming would be. Should I just keep my X2 6000+ CPU and just upgrade the GPU and power supply? Or would the 965BE really help a better GPU with gaming performance vs the 6000+? An AM3 board won't be purchased until late next year. Feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## N2Gaming

That is a very good question and I wish I had a answer for you backed up w/personal Experience. I'd like to get a few GTX275 or GTX285 cards and test it out but they cost to much for my blood these days. Other wise I'd have a few of those and would have alrady tested it out in both the M2N32 SLI Deluxe and my sig Destroyer mobo's for Comparrisons between PCIe 1.0 & PCIe 2.0 to see if any bottle neck exists and how much of a difference a PCIe 2.0 mobo would make. Heck even cheap PCIe 2.0 mobo's only have SLI in 8x8 while this PCIe 1.0 sloted mobo runs SLI in true x16 x x16 so they are basically the same spd in theory. Now a newer PCIe 2.0 Mobo w/true x16 x x16 would be a great comparison and that is exactely why I would compare my Destroyer agains the M2N32.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RBA* 
Hi
I'm planning on eventually picking up a 965BE and a better GPU to keep my system running for another year or so. Has anyone used a GTX 275 or higher Nvidia card with this M2N32SLI-D motherboard? I can't find any information on how the performance for gaming would be. Should I just keep my X2 6000+ CPU and just upgrade the GPU and power supply? Or would the 965BE really help a better GPU with gaming performance vs the 6000+? An AM3 board won't be purchased until late next year. Feedback would be appreciated.

RBA, N2Gaming has a great suggestion for comparison. On a non-comparison opinion I think you would benefit more if you were to run the 965BE with a GTX 275. I'm assuming the 965 would take more advantage of the new card then a 6000+ would. Either way though a new video card addition would boost gaming performance. Like I said though it would be great if we could really see some comparisons









Good luck


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Gyro, AI nap is actually a Windows app









I stand corrected









RBA, Just had a quick glance through some validations on the front page, I see a fair number of 260's and a 280 and 285.

Gyro


----------



## GANDALF21502

I can tell you this much, that coming from an X2 5000 and a 8800GT to a X4 940 and a 260 16 my 3dmark 06 score jumped from 8000 to 17000!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


I stand corrected


Gyro, head over to the Asus website and sort by Motherboard -> SocketAM2/AM2+/AM3 -> M2N32-SLI Deluxe. Choose Utilities and scroll down a bit. You should see, "ASUS *Ai Nap* V1.00.12 for Windows 2000/XP/2003".

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


I can tell you this much, that coming from an X2 5000 and a 8800GT to a X4 940 and a 260 16 my 3dmark 06 score jumped from 8000 to 17000!


GANDALF21502, wow that configuration more than doubled your performance in 3DMark! That is money well spent


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


I can tell you this much, that coming from an X2 5000 and a 8800GT to a X4 940 and a 260 16 my 3dmark 06 score jumped from 8000 to 17000!


This is very intersting because that's about the scores I was getting w/my M2N32/x4 940/2x 9800GT cards running in SLI. I for some reason can't get Vantage to complete a bench test. It always hangs when it gets to the 1st cpu perfomance test.


----------



## ender2009

Hey guys! This is my first post on the this forum! Yay!

So sorry to start things off so nooby, but I need help! I've read guides and guides, but I'm still confused about installing RAID 0 on Windows 7. I understand enabling and created the RAID configuration in the BIOS, but when you have to load the drivers from the floppy during Windows installation--that part just gets me. How would I track down these drivers for Windows 7? In the motherboard manual, it says to create the floppy from the CD that came with the motherboard, but obviously it wouldn't have Windows 7 drivers. Or does it not matter which operating system it is? Ahh, I'm so confused! Also, would I be able to boot the drivers from a USB device instead? And how would I go about doing this? Thanks so much guys!!

EDIT: Sorry, I forgot to say that I have an M2N-SLI Deluxe. I guess it says it in my sig. Oh well.


----------



## Dale-C

Thats alright, were here to help ya! Well you can put the drivers onto a USB and then use them for the RAID array. I would try these drivers for RAID: http://www.nforcershq.com/forum/opti...it-t70915.html Download the NF4-7 Performance Packs and extract the RAID drivers on to your USB. There is also a good guide here for RAID and W7: http://www.nforcershq.com/forum/wind...de-t72447.html


----------



## GANDALF21502

Yup...I was very happy with the upgrade! As far as you N2Gaming, you have two 9800 gt's in SLI they are close to the same performance as a single 260 16. I can't get Vantage to finish either...


----------



## N2Gaming

vantage is for vista/7


----------



## ender2009

Yes!!! This is what I was looking for, thank you so much!


----------



## AtiViVo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


AtiViVo, if your Windows 7 version is 32-bit then I don't see why they wouldn't work. If you run into any problems then try running both applications in "compatibility" mode.

Can you elaborate a bit more on this question? Are you trying to share the files in between both PC's?

Good luck


Yes, I have a HTPC in my living room and a desktop PC (from my sig) in my bedroom. The desktop PC is connected to my net provider, and I use it as a proxy server for the HTPC; I also watch HD TV broadcasts of various series and shows, as my cable quality is awful (Eastern Europe, *sigh*). So, I need to use a proxy program and be able to share (and stream) files from my Win 7 PC to my Xp64 HTPC - would that be possible? A new version of CCProxy should support Win 7, I suppose.

I also downloaded a Vista/Win 7 package from nVidia for motherboards with nForce 570 and 590 chipsets - this should replace for my mobo installation CD, right? And should enable the nVidia net controllers, or does Win 7 support them with internally built drivers?

Any other type of motherboard specific drivers I should be aware about and I should download?

Sorry, folks, the last OS I used before Xp was Windows 98 and that was... way back. I don't want to spend the holidays reinstalling OS's...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AtiViVo* 
Yes, I have a HTPC in my living room and a desktop PC (from my sig) in my bedroom. The desktop PC is connected to my net provider, and I use it as a proxy server for the HTPC; I also watch HD TV broadcasts of various series and shows, as my cable quality is awful (Eastern Europe, *sigh*). So, I need to use a proxy program and be able to share (and stream) files from my Win 7 PC to my Xp64 HTPC - would that be possible? A new version of CCProxy should support Win 7, I suppose.

AtiViVo, what application are you using to view your HD TV Broadcasts? Good question above. It sort of makes me wonder how this would be possible. This is another reason why I need to get a HTPC up for testing this same thing.

Hopefully someone else can reply back with a good explanation.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AtiViVo* 
I also downloaded a Vista/Win 7 package from nVidia for motherboards with nForce 570 and 590 chipsets - this should replace for my mobo installation CD, right? And should enable the nVidia net controllers, or does Win 7 support them with internally built drivers?

Windows 7 may have the network adapter drivers already pre-installed. In regards to the Nvidia website question I believe that would be the correct chipset drivers to download.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

I did not have much luck when I tried to install 7 on one of my m2n32 boards but then again I was not patient w/the install. 7 can take a while to start copying files. Well at least mine did, even on my sig mobo. Any way what I really wanted to say was this. My sig mobo does not have 7 drivers yet on the Foxconn download sight and the vista drivers don't work w/my mobo. So I just used the native 7 drivers for nic and sound hardware. For the mobo I downloaded the drivers from Nvidia for the mobo drivers but I still don't think I have all the drivers that I need.

In any case I am able to play most of my games thus far. The only game I have problems w/is NFS HS. That game stutters or stops and starts while in motion. Makes it hard to be competative that way.


----------



## GANDALF21502

I have been running win 7 x64 for over a month now on my M2N32 board, and all runs great. Only driver I installed was the vista x64 driver for the Wi-Fi. Other than that was easy as 1-2-3....


----------



## Dale-C

Anyone selling a spare CPU? Cos thats all I need to Start up my 2nd PC with the M2N32SLI in it!


----------



## AtiViVo

Gah, Windows 7 ... I've been using it for only a couple of hours now, still haven't installed most things, but I'm already starting to hate it. I'm struggling to set a Home Network with my HTPC XP 64-bit machine and right now the new OS is hampering me more, rather than helping me! At least the mobo drivers (15.51 Nforce WHQL from nVidia) installed fine and are working properly.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtiViVo*


Gah, Windows 7 ... I've been using it for only a couple of hours now, still haven't installed most things, but I'm already starting to hate it. I'm struggling to set a Home Network with my HTPC XP 64-bit machine and right now the new OS is hampering me more, rather than helping me! At least the mobo drivers (15.51 Nforce WHQL from nVidia) installed fine and are working properly.


Maybe try posting your troubles in the networking section,you might get some more specific help there.
Just a thought.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## thlnk3r

AtiViVo, try also posting in the Windows section. Hopefully those guru's in there can shed some light on your question. If an answer arises please let us know...I wouldn't mind knowing









Good luck buddy


----------



## hitoriko

Hey guys

Merry Xmas - i haven't been around in ages! so i thought i'd say hello

PS nothing new on my overclock still can't get more then 3.2Ghz out of my AMD Athlon 7850BE - Kuma but what can ya do.

Im thinking about a major upgrade in the new year as i picked up an 280GTX for $200 AUD so i'll be sticking with SLi









But whats an AM3 Board with similar Features to the M2N32 Sli?

Cheers guys and be safe on your holidays!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

merry christmas
Have a safe and wonderful time!


----------



## hitoriko

Yeah im running windows 7 also - not a fan but im sure i'll get used to it - i've only had one BSOD since i started using it ...lol

that being said xp pro would crash on me 3 - 4 times a week when ever i wanted to tweak something it would crash


----------



## pike168

I was just wondering whether or not the following processor would work in my M2N-SLI Deluxe mobo:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...atid=6&subcat=

I thought as this thread is full of the owners of that mobo they would be able to give a concrete answer.

Here is my System:


Has anyone hear used that mobo and CPU together and was the system stable?


----------



## hitoriko

hey mate

yes you can one guy even has overclocked it to 4Ghz!
http://www.overclock.net/7594611-post3945.html

check it out


----------



## N2Gaming

Hi Pike and welcome to OCN.

Here is a very similar set up as yours w/a X4 955. The x4 965 should not be much different from the 955 and I would assume it would work in your mobo w/the prober bios flash and Nvidia Software installed.

Let us know what you decide to do.

N2G


----------



## pike168

Thanks for the reply, But there is a little problem. As i use a few linux distros on my machine, would there be a way to get the CPU working to full speed under linux which i dont think has the nvidia system tools software.

Thanks.


----------



## N2Gaming

you might be able to use K10stat but I'm not sure if it works in Linux either.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pike168*


Thanks for the reply, But there is a little problem. As i use a few linux distros on my machine, would there be a way to get the CPU working to full speed under linux which i dont think has the nvidia system tools software.


Pike168, I did some searching and it looks like there isn't any type of software for Linux that would help you adjust the multiplier like the Nvidia System Tools would in Windows









I wish I had more answers for you.

Good luck


----------



## hitoriko

couldn't you just run a dual boot, tweak all your overclocking in windows and just use linux?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


couldn't you just run a dual boot, tweak all your overclocking in windows and just use linux?


Hitoriko, good suggestion.

I wonder if Linux will see all four cores at the correct frequency


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Hitoriko, good suggestion.

I wonder if Linux will see all four cores at the correct frequency









i dont see why not
i mean if he runs winXP as a boot FROM the linux system i dont see why it wouldn't work - give it a shot and if it doesn't work i'll buy the MB off ya









i need a new overclocking rig


----------



## actuality

Hey guys, just so you know I have been using my m2n32sli mobo for the past couple of months with my PhenomII 940 at 3.5ghz and it has performed perfectly. This really is an awesome motherboard!!

Anyway over christmas I have picked up some rather nice PC speakers (Altec Lansing mx5021's). Currently I have them hooked up to my laptop and they sound great however the laptops sound card really does limit them









My desktop is back at uni and still has the m2n32sli onboard sound and I'm wondering if it is finally time to drop in a dedicated sound card (have been using crappy speakers built into monitor so far, so there was really no need







) Just wondering how does the onboard sound weigh up to a decent dedicated sound card? I'm looking at this one atm - great deal too!!

Cheers


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *actuality* 
Just wondering how does the onboard sound weigh up to a decent dedicated sound card? I'm looking at this one atm - great deal too!!

Cheers









get it if your running the speakers i only use headphones for gaming so the std onboard sound is good enough for me


----------



## WHAT!!!

Hi guys, firstly i hope everyone is having a good holiday, secondly i hope this problem is ok to post here. A friend of mine recently upgraded his comp and so gave me his m3n32-dlx and A64 x2 5000+, the reason he parted with them was he was getting random lock-up's in XP and Win7 after fitting a 1T hd and couldnt track the reason, said if i can fix it i can keep it. sooooo......A little history, XP would lock up for him after a couple hours and Win7 would lock after mere minutes, no errors, no restart, just freezes, mouse and all. He changed his psu, his hd, the cpu, the memory and was still getting the problem. Temps were fine as were voltages. He had enough and passed it to me to try and fix.

So here i am with XP 32 running on it all day, playing games just fine and wondering what his problem was. Today i think ill try Windows7 and see what the fuss is about and within 10 minutes of just sitting on the desktop looking at all the new features...FREEZE! Temps in bios are fine, im using totally different psu/hd's/drives to him so im stumped as to why it just freezes. Im hoping someone has come across this and knows how to fix it or possible causes. 
I know this is a bit vague so if anyone needs exact specs then feel free to call me a n00b and demand them. Bios rev at the moment is 2105 although my mate said he used 2109 and it still did it.

Thanks guys and sorry for the long post.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WHAT!!!* 
Today i think ill try Windows7 and see what the fuss is about and within 10 minutes of just sitting on the desktop looking at all the new features...FREEZE! Temps in bios are fine, im using totally different psu/hd's/drives to him so im stumped as to why it just freezes. Im hoping someone has come across this and knows how to fix it or possible causes.
I know this is a bit vague so if anyone needs exact specs then feel free to call me a n00b and demand them. Bios rev at the moment is 2105 although my mate said he used 2109 and it still did it.

WHAT!!!, how is the cooling on the chipset? Are you sure that is not overheating? Perhaps maybe the DIMM slots are starting to fail. Have you tried running a memtest86+ diagnostic to see if the memory comes back with any errors? I understand you guys tested quite a few sticks but if the dimm slots are bad then you will get memory errors. I would also check out the capacitors on the board to make sure they aren't bulging or leaking. Make sure you're also not plugged directly into a wall outlet. If your neighborhood has a lot of dirty power then that is definitely not good for your components.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## WHAT!!!

Hey thlnk3r, ive checked the board and it looks pristine, caps are all fine, according to speedfan the board is idling at 30c and hitting 45 for gaming or general flash stuff in firefox. If i prime95 is hits 60+ within five minutes and almost hits 70 after an hour. I cant stay in win7 long enough to run any diags before it dies. 
It's all plugged into a surge protector so i doubt it's power. Memtest brings up no errors with the memory in different slots so im stumped!
My friend says the board was fine until he tried to install a 1T hd and then the problems started, i would have thought if he'd damaged something it would die full stop, not be fine in xp and freeze in win7, im at my wits end with this....
I know i didnt buy the board but what are the odds of Asus replacing this or looking at it at least?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WHAT!!!*


It's all plugged into a surge protector so i doubt it's power. Memtest brings up no errors with the memory in different slots so im stumped!
My friend says the board was fine until he tried to install a 1T hd and then the problems started, i would have thought if he'd damaged something it would die full stop, not be fine in xp and freeze in win7, im at my wits end with this....
I know i didnt buy the board but what are the odds of Asus replacing this or looking at it at least?


WHAT!!!, it wouldn't hurt to try and see if Asus would accept an RMA for the board. It's worth a shot. I wonder if your buddy did damage something when he installed the 1TB drive


----------



## WHAT!!!

I dunno mate, it just irks me that i can run XP fine but W7 is a loss, im not an OS guru so i cant think of what 7 is doing thats making this thing fall on it's butt. I think i'll try an rma, whats the turnaround like for this these days?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WHAT!!!*


I dunno mate, it just irks me that i can run XP fine but W7 is a loss, im not an OS guru so i cant think of what 7 is doing thats making this thing fall on it's butt. I think i'll try an rma, whats the turnaround like for this these days?


WHAT!!!, is the drive showing up properly in the Device Manager (Windows 7)?

As for the RMA goes, it can take anywhere from 2 weeks to almost a month I believe. Most motherboard rma's are like that. Worse case scenario is probably 30 days.

Good luck


----------



## WHAT!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


WHAT!!!, is the drive showing up properly in the Device Manager (Windows 7)?

As for the RMA goes, it can take anywhere from 2 weeks to almost a month I believe. Most motherboard rma's are like that. Worse case scenario is probably 30 days.

Good luck


He said the drive showed in xp/w7/Linux fine, my drives all show fine too. Im at a point of pulling out the wifi module as he and now i have literally swapped every piece of hardware. His 1T hd worked just fine in his new rig so we know it's not that. Is there a guide for optimum settings with this board? im just thinking of voltages being too low or high on stuff that might be causing this. My ram is rated at 1.8v and thats what it's at, as is the cpu at 1.4v.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WHAT!!!*


I dunno mate, it just irks me that i can run XP fine but W7 is a loss, im not an OS guru so i cant think of what 7 is doing thats making this thing fall on it's butt.


This sounds like unstable overclocking to me; It is not uncommon for an unstable system to behave like this. Lower the CPU speed a bit.


----------



## WHAT!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrSwizz* 
This sounds like unstable overclocking to me; It is not uncommon for an unstable system to behave like this. Lower the CPU speed a bit.

The board/cpu has never been clocked but i might try lowering the cpu speed to see if it becomes stable.


----------



## hitoriko

try updating the bios, and at the very worst revert back to XP - its better for gaming anyways and win7 isn't anything special

also what graphics card are you running?


----------



## aleksej

Hi, 
I also have managed to pair the M2N32-SLI Deluxe (BIOS 2209beta) with Athlon II X4 620 but I have some issues regarding the CPU temperature: in idle, Everest 5.3 is reporting 47-52 degrees (Celsius). My CPU cooler is Scythe Mine rev.B tunned with a 120mm Cooler Master PWM fan and worked flawlessly with my Athlon X2 5000+ Black Edition. I've touched with my hand the cooler pipes and they were slightly warm.

Having this "problem" I haven't tried, yet, to OC my CPU. I'll do some research in figuring why I have those high temps: is it a BIOS reporting issue or ...actually I have a big problem.

If anyone have an idea, feel free to respond.
Thank you, Alex


----------



## AtiViVo

Sorry to bring back an old question, but did anyone try to unlock the fourth core on a x32 720BE with the M2N32-SLI? Also, as I'm not the best of overclockers, I'm thinking about using the mobo's automated overclocking function - is that a good idea?


----------



## Dale-C

I don't think AM2 mobos have that option you need to turn on to unlock cores. And I wouldn't try using the Automated, you will most likely get a bigger overclock doing the clocks manually yourself.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aleksej* 
Hi,
I also have managed to pair the M2N32-SLI Deluxe (BIOS 2209beta) with Athlon II X4 620 but I have some issues regarding the CPU temperature: in idle, Everest 5.3 is reporting 47-52 degrees (Celsius). My CPU cooler is Scythe Mine rev.B tunned with a 120mm Cooler Master PWM fan and worked flawlessly with my Athlon X2 5000+ Black Edition. I've touched with my hand the cooler pipes and they were slightly warm.

Having this "problem" I haven't tried, yet, to OC my CPU. I'll do some research in figuring why I have those high temps: is it a BIOS reporting issue or ...actually I have a big problem.

If anyone have an idea, feel free to respond.
Thank you, Alex

The "general" temperature reading for the CPU is way too high for me too, just ignore it.
The temperatures for the individual cores is what matters; Are those readings also too high?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AtiViVo* 
Sorry to bring back an old question, but did anyone try to unlock the fourth core on a x32 720BE with the M2N32-SLI? Also, as I'm not the best of overclockers, I'm thinking about using the mobo's automated overclocking function - is that a good idea?

Core unlocking is not possible on the M2N*-boards.
I have never tried the utomated overclocking, but generally I distrust such features.


----------



## WHAT!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
try updating the bios, and at the very worst revert back to XP - its better for gaming anyways and win7 isn't anything special

also what graphics card are you running?

Well thanks to the suggestion of underclocking the cpu i might have cracked it, the config for the cpu in bios was all set to auto so i manually set the fsb and multi(even though in bios and windows the chip was showing the correct speed) and so far Win7 has been rock solid!....i have no idea why this would make a difference but it did!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


The "general" temperature reading for the CPU is way too high for me too, just ignore it.
The temperatures for the individual cores is what matters; Are those readings also too high?


DrSwizz, I understand the the cpu temp is at the IHS level but still...that seems a tad high just for idle










WHAT!!!, have you tried flashing to a different bios to see if that helps with the hard drive detection?


----------



## aleksej

In respect of individual cores, all 4 are reporting the same temperature: 29degrees.

I'll recheck the thermal paste, reapply it, although I don't think it's a problem with it. It's not the first time I install a heatsink, but who knows.....

Afterwards, downgrade the BIOS version to 2207/2208... and.... I'm out of options.

Validation


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aleksej*


In respect of individual cores, all 4 are reporting the same temperature: 29degrees.

I'll recheck the thermal paste, reapply it, although I don't think it's a problem with it. It's not the first time I install a heatsink, but who knows.....

Afterwards, downgrade the BIOS version to 2207/2208... and.... I'm out of options.

Validation


Welcome to the club aleksej. I'll add you to the club roster after I finish this post and get your cpu added to the compatability chart as well. It appears that you are using the most recent BIOS ver 2209 so I'll go ahaid and list your bios as 2209. Thanks for posting to the club thread.









To all: I have been having to much fun the last few days and in doing such my eyes are stress and very tired so I will be limited in my post to your help questions as it's hard for me to read atm.

Edit: hey Aleksej, I noticed your CPU-Z Validation shows you as having Direct X version 11 but you are using a Nvidia 7600 GPU. Did you have to do any thing extra in the Nvidia control pannel or in Win 7 to enable DX11 w/your 7600 GPU or does Win7 automatically do it for you. I'm interested in knowing if it's done automatically or if there is a step of procedures one has to follow to enable DX11 on older non DX11 GPU's

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


DrSwizz, I understand the the cpu temp is at the IHS level but still...that seems a tad high just for idle










I believe the "general" temperature reading is wrong when we use K10.5 Phenom II/Athlon II CPUs.
The cores are hottest part of a modern CPU. Any other CPU temperature reading being higher than the core readings should be viewed with suspicion in my opinion.


----------



## aleksej

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Edit: hey Aleksej, I noticed your CPU-Z Validation shows you as having Direct X version 11 but you are using a Nvidia 7600 GPU. Did you have to do any thing extra in the Nvidia control pannel or in Win 7 to enable DX11 w/your 7600 GPU or does Win7 automatically do it for you. I'm interested in knowing if it's done automatically or if there is a step of procedures one has to follow to enable DX11 on older non DX11 GPU's

Thank you,

N2G


Actually I haven't do anything, just installed the latest GeForce Drivers.
I think Win7 does all the job.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Edit: hey Aleksej, I noticed your CPU-Z Validation shows you as having Direct X version 11 but you are using a Nvidia 7600 GPU. Did you have to do any thing extra in the Nvidia control pannel or in Win 7 to enable DX11 w/your 7600 GPU or does Win7 automatically do it for you. I'm interested in knowing if it's done automatically or if there is a step of procedures one has to follow to enable DX11 on older non DX11 GPU's


N2Gaming, it's displaying this because DX11 comes with Windows 7. However this doesn't mean his card is using that as the API. DX11 is backwards compatible with DX9.0C meaning he can still use DX9 hardware. I guess you could say it's "emulated".

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


Any other CPU temperature reading being higher than the core readings should be viewed with *suspicion *in my opinion.


DrSwizz, agreed


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aleksej* 
Actually I haven't do anything, just installed the latest GeForce Drivers.
I think Win7 does all the job.

Thnx.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, it's displaying this because DX11 comes with Windows 7. However this doesn't mean his card is using that as the API. DX11 is backwards compatible with DX9.0C meaning he can still use DX9 hardware. I guess you could say it's "emulated".









Thanks. I read somewhere that Win7 does allow non DX11 GPU's to work w/DX11 games but it does it thru the CPU not the GPU IIRC. I remember something about the article stating it runs very slow FPS because of the CPU DX11 emulation. I got my answer to the question.

Thanks guys.


----------



## ijozic

Hi all.

I need help configuring the Phenom II 965 C3 on M2N-SLI Deluxe board.

The mainboard is running the 1801 beta BIOS version and currently the CPU is running at 800 MHz (CNQ is disabled).

The problem is that I cannot run the Nvidia Performance Tool (from the System Tools) because I have an ATI graphics card. Is there some way to disable or get around the Nvidia GPU check so that the Nvidia Control Panel would start? Or maybe some other tool for CPU overclocking from Windows which will work for this Nvidia chipset both in WinXP and Windows 7?

Thanks.


----------



## hitoriko

dont use a windows based cpu overclocking program

go into the bios and do it that way - its better, you'll get higher and more stable overclocks


----------



## ijozic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


dont use a windows based cpu overclocking program
go into the bios and do it that way - its better, you'll get higher and more stable overclocks


Of course I would if the Phenom II CPUs were supported by default.


----------



## N2Gaming

Your mobo has Nvidia drivers installed for the chipset so I think you can still install the Nvidia system tools. give it a try and let us know if it works out for you.


----------



## ijozic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Your mobo has Nvidia drivers installed for the chipset so I think you can still install the Nvidia system tools. give it a try and let us know if it works out for you.

Hi. Maybe I wasn't precise enough. I did install the Nvidia System Tools, but when I try to run the Nvidia Performance Tool, I got the message from the Nvidia Control Panel that no nvidia hardware was detected.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ijozic* 
Hi. Maybe I wasn't precise enough. I did install the Nvidia System Tools, but when I try to run the Nvidia Performance Tool, I got the message from the Nvidia Control Panel that no nvidia hardware was detected.

try to reinstall your chipset drivers


----------



## ijozic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
try to reinstall your chipset drivers

Sorry, the exact message is that no nvidia graphics card is detected. I wonder if there is some registry setting or hack to disable this check during startup of the Nvidia Control Panel.

I'll borow an Nvidia card from a friend and see if I can create some profiles to load them via the NvProfile which seems to work. Hopefully this will not require the use of the Nvidia Control Panel.


----------



## N2Gaming

I have only used it via Nvidia control pannel. Let us know if it works out for you.


----------



## ijozic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I have only used it via Nvidia control pannel. Let us know if it works out for you.


Hmm, I didn't even have to install the Nvidia drivers. The Control Panel is working now with the Nvidia card in and there are no GPU settings available (since the GPU drivers are not installed). So it's only a matter of some GPU check which can perhaps be disabled somewhere.

I'll try to set the CPU now and save a profile and return the ATI card back in. Sicne the GPU drivers are not necessary for the Control Panel to work, I have a feeling it might work. Can you give me some voltage suggestions? What is the default voltage for this CPU and what is needed for some mild overclock to 3.8? Also, I presume that the board is undervolting a bit?

I also have that message that the board failed to boot properly before (so I have to press F1 almost every time it boots) and have the USB keyboard problem (the USB keyboard is not working when I need to select which OS to load which is a problem since I use the Logitech Illuminated keyboard).


----------



## ijozic

OK, this worked and now the CPU is at 3.4 and the ATI card is back in. I also made some profiles for later overclocking (like for 3.6, 3.8 and 4.0 GHz) which I can switch via NvProfile, but I don't think I can set them up to load at windows startup without the Nvidia CP.

But, when I applied the settings for 4.0 to save the profile and tried to reapply the settings for 3.4, I had a BSOD and the computer shut down. Unfortunately, this seems to have killed my LAN port #1 because it seems to have stop working (no light is flashing when the cable is plugged in, although the Windows report that it is working ok). Fortunately, the board has a spare LAN port







Anybody ever had something like this happen? UPDATE: It's working again after unplugging the PSU for a few minutes. There seems to be some issue with Nvidia MCP and Windows 7 (found it on some forum).

I'm also interested what values for CPU voltage do you guys have set up in BIOS for default frequencies and for overclocked because I notice different tools reporting different values for CPU voltage and temperatures so I'm not sure which tools I can trust and what would be acceptable temperatures (I used OCCT and got 48 C in idle and 62 during tests).


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ijozic* 
Of course I would if the Phenom II CPUs were supported by default.

shouldnt make a difference that its not supported, many of our chips aren't supported "offically" but can still be used and overclocked


----------



## N2Gaming

hitoriko, I think he is refering to being able to overclock from w/in the bios w/out using any software assistance once booted into Windows. With the Ph II & Athlon II cpu's it requires both Bios and Software to overclock the cpu and to get the cpu to even run at stock clocks.


----------



## hitoriko

ah did he both to read the thread on the first page? (that might sound harsh and sarcasitic but i dont mean it int aht way at all)


----------



## ijozic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


ah did he both to read the thread on the first page? (that might sound harsh and sarcasitic but i dont mean it int aht way at all)


Did you bother? One point keeps eluding you so here it is again: Phenom II CPUs cannot be overclocked on M2N-SLI Deluxe using BIOS settings. It is written clearly on the first page and the linked post. EOD.


----------



## GEO.PS

Hello!
One user from overclockers.ru has written, that the Phenom 925 with overclock up to 3600MHz (using 24/7) burned one phase on motherboard M2N-E. Be careful with overclock


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ijozic* 
Did you bother? One point keeps eluding you so here it is again: Phenom II CPUs cannot be overclocked on M2N-SLI Deluxe using BIOS settings. It is written clearly on the first page and the linked post. EOD.

Unless you have the beta 2205 BIOS like I do, I only o/c via BIOS, no windows adjustments necessary.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
Unless you have the beta 2205 BIOS like I do, I only o/c via BIOS, no windows adjustments necessary.

GANDALF21502, I think ijozic is referring to the 955 and 965. Slight adjustments are needed in the OS with the Nvidia System Tools


----------



## Compumaqman

Hello to all. I come here for the first time with a question. In my rig, i'm running at the moment the game Aion with a 9800GTX+ Sli. But i don't see much difference in the SLI. Maybe my clock processor (2.6) are bottlecking my system? I don't see much activity in the green bars of the SLI.
Thanks in advance!
Cya!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Compumaqman* 
Hello to all. I come here for the first time with a question. In my rig, i'm running at the moment the game Aion with a 9800GTX+ Sli. But i don't see much difference in the SLI. Maybe my clock processor (2.6) are bottlecking my system? I don't see much activity in the green bars of the SLI.

Compumagman, in the nvidia control panel what do you have your "SLI rendering mode" set to? Try both 4-Way alternate frame rendering and single-gpu to see if that gives you any performance differences.

Good luck


----------



## Compumaqman

I just tryed the AFR2 and AFR1. I will try the Single-Gpu to see if i have some difference. Thanks for the fast reply! I will post my impressions.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Compumaqman* 
I just tryed the AFR2 and AFR1. I will try the Single-Gpu to see if i have some difference. Thanks for the fast reply! I will post my impressions.









Compumaqman, no problem. We look forward to your response


----------



## hitoriko

hmm try uninstalling your nvidia drivers and then just installing the latest ones for the motherboard here

and out of interest what bios?


----------



## Sil3ntSnip3a

guys I have been reading everything on this thread and I see nothing referring to unlocking the 955 with an ATI gpu. If you have and ATI gpu and don't have access to the Nvidia Control Panel to access the Nvidia's Ntune, then how can you unlock your Phenom II X4? Anyone have some links or another thread maybe?

Edit*--- Also while I am here... I was uninstalling my old Nvidia drivers so I could install my new 5770 I got for Christmas. In this process I accidentally unistalled my asus nvidia ethernet controller drivers. I went to asus's site to install the most current ones, installed them, and ever since I have been having extreme disconnects left & right. I thought hm... maybe it is my firewall, so I disabled, still just as bad! If anyone could help me with this issue also, I would love it! --Note- I also found my old driver disk for my M2N and installed the networking driver from the old disk, it still works just as bad. So then I used windows to search automatically for drivers, it works better, but still has alot of issues.


----------



## pike168

so i have just put an 965 Black Edition CPU into my mobo and when i turn the PC on, very rarely does the keyboard work, like 1 in 100 boots.

i have been able to get into setup somehow and even then, once im in setup, the keyboard stops working. i dont know why the new CPU is stopping my keyboard from working, any ideas?

im using bios 1801 on the M2N-SLI-Deluxe and the 965 Black Edition CPU.

Can anyone with this setup help me?


----------



## xXwhygodwhyXx

I own the m2n sli (not deluxe)board and hate it, I wish I never got it.


----------



## ijozic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sil3ntSnip3a* 
guys I have been reading everything on this thread and I see nothing referring to unlocking the 955 with an ATI gpu. If you have and ATI gpu and don't have access to the Nvidia Control Panel to access the Nvidia's Ntune, then how can you unlock your Phenom II X4? Anyone have some links or another thread maybe?

Well, I had the same situation a couple of pages back and the solution was to borrow an Nvidia graphics card from a friend to be able to start the Nvidia Control Panel (installed with the Nvidia System Tools) to create the profiles with the CPU settings and setting them to load with the Windows (via the Profile Policy option). I had a Windows 7 which recognized the 9600GT so I didn't even had to install the Nvidia graphics drivers.


----------



## Sil3ntSnip3a

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pike168* 
so i have just put an 965 Black Edition CPU into my mobo and when i turn the PC on, very rarely does the keyboard work, like 1 in 100 boots.

i have been able to get into setup somehow and even then, once im in setup, the keyboard stops working. i dont know why the new CPU is stopping my keyboard from working, any ideas?

im using bios 1801 on the M2N-SLI-Deluxe and the 965 Black Edition CPU.

Can anyone with this setup help me?

People have found many problems using a USB keyboard if you are using one, try using a PS/2 keyboard lying around the house. I also found on mine, I sometime have to have Numlock on and in order to even enter the BIOS sometimes I have to use the delete key on the Numpad I.E. (. on numpad). Try those and if they don't work then try flashing BIOS to a newer BIOS. Or if you can find BIOS 2101, I hear that one is the best by far!


----------



## ijozic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pike168* 
so i have just put an 965 Black Edition CPU into my mobo and when i turn the PC on, very rarely does the keyboard work, like 1 in 100 boots.

i have been able to get into setup somehow and even then, once im in setup, the keyboard stops working. i dont know why the new CPU is stopping my keyboard from working, any ideas?

im using bios 1801 on the M2N-SLI-Deluxe and the 965 Black Edition CPU.

Can anyone with this setup help me?

I have the same problem. I think you can try to Disable the USB Legacy Support. That made my USB keyboard work in BIOS Setup, but then it didn't work when I have to select which OS to boot. I currently use another USB keyboard plugged into the PS2 port via an adapter.


----------



## Sil3ntSnip3a

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ijozic* 
Well, I had the same situation a couple of pages back and the solution was to borrow an Nvidia graphics card from a friend to be able to start the Nvidia Control Panel (installed with the Nvidia System Tools) to create the profiles with the CPU settings and setting them to load with the Windows (via the Profile Policy option). I had a Windows 7 which recognized the 9600GT so I didn't even had to install the Nvidia graphics drivers.

Ijozic, thanks a ton! I thought that is what I would have to result to damnit... Oh well, its worth the few hundred dollars I save on a new motherboard. Very impressed with how much I have gotten out of this motherboard. Its a beast!


----------



## ijozic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
Unless you have the beta 2205 BIOS like I do, I only o/c via BIOS, no windows adjustments necessary.

Yes, but you have an AM2+ (not AM3) CPU and the M2N32-SLI Deluxe motherboard so it's not exactly the same thing.


----------



## pike168

the newest M2N-SLI-Deluxe BIOS i could find is the Beta 1801 version, I dont think that there is an 2205.

Is there somebody who has put an 965 into an M2N-SLI-Deluxe mobo, because i think people might be confusing it with the M2N32-SLI-Deluxe.


----------



## ijozic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sil3ntSnip3a*


Ijozic, thanks a ton! I thought that is what I would have to result to damnit... Oh well, its worth the few hundred dollars I save on a new motherboard. Very impressed with how much I have gotten out of this motherboard. Its a beast!


I agree. I actually sold my two weeks old 939 configuration to switch to this AM2 so I can upgrade to AM3 CPU in future and thus so wanted this to work.

I was already cursing having to order an MSI 790FX GD70 mainboard and DDR3 memory (I presume the future AMD CPUs might not support DDR2 so it would be a waste to buy a DDR2 mainboard with a modern chipset) when a friend offered me his Nvidia graphics card which triggered the idea of setting up the profiles and having them to load without an Nvidia card (since the NvProfile seemed to work without the Nvidia card).

Fortunately, it worked to my great satisfaction of reusing the mainboard (not to mention money not spent on new mainboard and RAM).


----------



## ijozic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pike168*


the newest M2N-SLI-Deluxe BIOS i could find is the Beta 1801 version, I dont think that there is an 2205.

Is there somebody who has put an 965 into an M2N-SLI-Deluxe mobo, because i think people might be confusing it with the M2N32-SLI-Deluxe.


Yes, I notice thee confusion also. I have it currently in the M2N-SLI Deluxe. It can be overclocked, too, but I don't want to force the voltage regulation section too much.


----------



## ijozic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GEO.PS*


Hello!
One user from overclockers.ru has written, that the Phenom 925 with overclock up to 3600MHz (using 24/7) burned one phase on motherboard M2N-E. Be careful with overclock










Thanks for the warning. That's why I'd appreciate some advice on the voltage settings in the BIOS for the M2N-SLI Deluxe and the Phenom II CPUs.


----------



## pike168

Thanks all, using a PS/2 keyboard to get into setup and then disabling USB legacy support worked perfectly, my wireless USB and keyboard work find now.

Cheers for all the help.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sil3ntSnip3a*


Also while I am here... I was uninstalling my old Nvidia drivers so I could install my new 5770 I got for Christmas. In this process I accidentally unistalled my asus nvidia ethernet controller drivers. I went to asus's site to install the most current ones, installed them, and ever since I have been having extreme disconnects left & right.


Sil3ntSnip3a, have you tried out the nForce drivers from the Nvidia website? These are for the 590 SLI chipset: http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_15.45.html.

Let us know if that does the trick

Good luck


----------



## pike168

OK, Now i've encountered another problem.

I have successfully logged into windows, ran CPU-Z and it does indeed run at 800Mhz (or there about), i have set the multiplier to 20x in the BIOS and have now installed NVIDIA System Tools 6.05. When i try to run the Nvidia Performance tool, Nothing happens or loads but when i run the Nvidia System Monitor tool, that does infact work.

I have opened my Task Manager and tried this again, When i try to open the Performance tool, "nvCplUI.exe" comes up as a new process in my task manager along with "wmiprvse.exe" but they run for 3-5 seconds and then terminate. When i run the System Monitor tool, both "NVMonitor.exe" and"wmiprvse.exe" load run fine and i can successfully use the tool.

Has anyone else experienced Nvidia Performance tool not working or failing to execute?


----------



## ijozic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pike168*


I have opened my Task Manager and tried this again, When i try to open the Performance tool, "nvCplUI.exe" comes up as a new process in my task manager along with "wmiprvse.exe" but they run for 3-5 seconds and then terminate. When i run the System Monitor tool, both "NVMonitor.exe" and"wmiprvse.exe" load run fine and i can successfully use the tool. Has anyone else experienced Nvidia Performance tool not working or failing to execute?


Hmm, mine worked with some older Nvidia drivers on the WinXP, so the problem shouldn't be connected with the graphics driver version although you can try uninstalling them and installing the latest ones.

It sounds more like it might be conflicting with some other process or application or even some system setting (like the language or some desktop setting). Try to terminate all the applications in your tray before running it.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pike168*


I have successfully logged into windows, ran CPU-Z and it does indeed run at 800Mhz (or there about), i have set the multiplier to 20x in the BIOS and have now installed NVIDIA System Tools 6.05. When i try to run the Nvidia Performance tool, Nothing happens or loads but when i run the Nvidia System Monitor tool, that does infact work.


Pike168, as cheesy as this sounds try reinstalling the application. I believe this has been suggested before when these types of issues arise with this specific app.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## pike168

Ok so i've tried a few uninstallations and installations and the Nvidia control panel works when Performance Tool is not installed but once installed the control panel will not open.

I have tried to install the tools on my new Windows 7 partition and the control panel now works. I have gone into my BIOS and changed the multiplier to 18x and have then tried to change my cores using Nvidia System Tool, but i cant seem to edit the core, Below is a screenshot:
http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/3066/pike168win7.jpg


----------



## mr-Charles

....would like to jump in for membership upon here; {for the future "piece's" arriving in shortly...} ...just gotten this up and runnin as per CPUz stat & leaving it running for all night'r stability/burn-in till the moring, on ORTHOS ...

Shipp'd and awaiting 4 Delivery ! ! !









***AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition [C3] <<<HOPE'ing to use this for this mthrbrd ! ? ! ?

***CORSAIR Cooling Hydro Series CWCH50-1

***CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V

***CM STORM - Scout case >>> this is HERE already ! ! !









... hopefully i have done this correctly as your request :



mr-Charles









.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xXwhygodwhyXx* 
I own the m2n sli (not deluxe)board and hate it, I wish I never got it.

if you are serious and would like to sell it pm me


----------



## N2Gaming

Yes mr. Charles I'm happy to say you did it correctly and I am pleased to know my instructions are not to difficult to follow.







I gotta say looks like you have some nice hardware there. Good luck w/your new cpu and power supply.

I added you to the club roster and put you down as a X4 965 C3 on the cpu compatability list so when you get it all I have to do is plug in your CPU-Z and the rest is pretty much done. I don't have a AM2 compatabilty list for now and that list would be much larger then the AM2+/AM3 list. I basically only put that list up there in honor of the clubs wishes and extended it a bit from when EclipseAudio4 use to maintain the list. He has moved onto AM3 MSI mobo but still drops by to say hi every now and again.


----------



## ijozic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pike168* 
I have tried to install the tools on my new Windows 7 partition and the control panel now works. I have gone into my BIOS and changed the multiplier to 18x and have then tried to change my cores using Nvidia System Tool, but i cant seem to edit the core, Below is a screenshot:
http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/3066/pike168win7.jpg

The option for core multiplier is not present and it should be (was working on Windows XP and Windows 7 for me). Have you installed the Nvidia chipset drivers first? You can just download them from the Nvidia site (Nforce 570SLI).


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pike168* 
Ok so i've tried a few uninstallations and installations and the Nvidia control panel works when Performance Tool is not installed but once installed the control panel will not open.

I have tried to install the tools on my new Windows 7 partition and the control panel now works. I have gone into my BIOS and changed the multiplier to 18x and have then tried to change my cores using Nvidia System Tool, but i cant seem to edit the core, Below is a screenshot:
http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/3066/pike168win7.jpg

Does anyone else have suggestions for Pike168? Obviously reinstalling the application has not helped. The multiplier settings should show up regardless on what is done in the bios









N2Gaming do you have any thoughts on this?


----------



## pike168

OK, So i managed to get the option to choose the multiplier, I had to go into my BIOS and set the cpu voltage, i set mine to 1.375v. When i then tried System Tool under Win 7 and i was indeed able to select my core multipliers. I then saved that to a profile and made that profile load with windows.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=917933

Now i wanna try and get 4000Mhz......


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pike168* 
OK, So i managed to get the option to choose the multiplier, I had to go into my BIOS and set the cpu voltage, i set mine to 1.375v.

Pike168, just to clarify you had to take your cpu voltage off of _AUTO_ and manually choose the value?


----------



## pike168

Yes, originally i had the voltage set to auto and multiplier manually chosen in the BIOS, This didn't allow me to change core multipliers in Nvidia System Tools. I then selected my own voltage under BIOS (1.375V) and when i started Nvidia System Tools i was able to make the changes needed to get the processor working at full speed.

Thanks to everyone where helping and contributing, Really helped a great deal!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pike168* 
Thanks to everyone where helping and contributing, Really helped a great deal!

Pike168, thanks for clarifying for us. I'm glad everything is working


----------



## N2Gaming

If I had to guess I would say it just needed a reboot. I don't think adjusting the voltage in BIOS would magically add the multi in the system tools but then again stranger things have happened. Good job and good luck hitting your 4.0GHz goal.


----------



## pike168

Well, as i use windows XP as my main OS i needed to figure out a way to get the CPU running at full speed. As you know, as soon as the Performance tool is installed the Nvidia Control Panel will not start but once the performance tool is removed the Control Panel works fine.

What i have had to resort to is creating the profiles under Windows 7 and then copying them to my WinXP system. I then use the Nvidia nvProfile tool to load that profile and it does work, I have full CPU speed under winXP.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=918307
and
http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/6...ke168winxp.jpg

Now, even though i have got the CPU working under XP, I still really need to get Performance Tool working and not crashing the Control Panel because it has the ability to load my profile whenever windows starts up.


----------



## thlnk3r

Pike168, it sounds like you have multiple operating systems installed. Have you tried performing a clean installation of Windows XP?


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Pike168, it sounds like you have multiple operating systems installed. Have you tried performing a clean installation of Windows XP?


this would be my next course of action


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Yes mr. Charles I'm happy to say you did it correctly and I am pleased to know my instructions are not to difficult to follow.







I gotta say looks like you have some nice hardware there. Good luck w/your new cpu and power supply.

I added you to the club roster and put you down as a X4 965 C3 on the cpu compatability list ..........



......







.... 1st off > > N2Gaming>







> much ablige and thnx for the Quick reply back for this membership for here as well as the Pre-setup for my up coming CPU & all ....







....sadly, i have just found out that UPS will NOT deliver until WED 6th, 2010 for the rest of my other newbee stuff....







........no biggy, i can deal with the NEW Scout case for it's little-bit-O-mod's i'd like/need2do .......







; again. thanks, N2Gaming !!! [ sorry i wasn't online at the moment , then....] but i will learn from here and as well will try an give out = help/input/output for other's here as well.......

....2nd.......Pike168 > > > CONGRAT"S for your 4GHz OC with this 965 C3 ! ! !







. . . . that's just somethin I am just gonna keep in mind of, BUT NOT demand of on this end, soon....







..........BUT, just to let you know YES, I had to do the same for setting the voltage manually as you did, that was after i did the re-updated all the BIOS setting's[ from 2000 to 2209 ], & reinstalled nVidia's Chipset & Display driver's to have all this nVidia Control Panel slow down/laggy effect problem of, [ and this is using this 6400+ cpu ].......just my 2 cent's worth of noting for ya from this end.........again, Congrat's on that OC of your 965 C3 on this mthrbrd ! ! ! ......

mr-Charles









.


----------



## hitoriko

GUYS NEED HELP!

i've had my OC once at 3.2Ghz and worked for about a weeke then started crashing
now my max i can get to is 3.1Ghz and if i try clocking any higher windows 7 wont load.
what should i do would it be the heat holding me back or something more?

heres all my details

GPUZ
CPUZ

my idle temps are about 42 - 45 and while in MW2 i've topped 62 Degrees


----------



## light86

Hello clever people!

I need a bit of help.

I've read a lot of this thread, and I now gather that you NEED a Nvidia graphics card to get a x4 955 processor to work on a m2n sli motherboard. The problem is I just bought a Radeon 4890 along with my x4 955. And I do not own a nvidia card.....

So is there a genius here that has a solution to this problem, if not, should I buy a cheap nvidia card to solve this?

Thanks for the help guys! Great thread by the way.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *light86*


should I buy a cheap nvidia card to solve this?


I would see if you can borrow one from a friend and if you don't have any one to lend you a card then you could always buy one and return it as a last resort. There are a lot of cheap video cards out there though and returning one may end up costing you just under what you would pay for one in the first place when you consider either shipping or gas money to return the product.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *light86* 
Hello clever people!

I need a bit of help.

I've read a lot of this thread, and I now gather that you NEED a Nvidia graphics card to get a x4 955 processor to work on a m2n sli motherboard. The problem is I just bought a Radeon 4890 along with my x4 955. And I do not own a nvidia card.....

So is there a genius here that has a solution to this problem, if not, should I buy a cheap nvidia card to solve this?

Thanks for the help guys! Great thread by the way.

if you were in melb aust - i ahve plenty you could have had


----------



## light86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I would see if you can borrow one from a friend and if you don't have any one to lend you a card then you could always buy one and return it as a last resort. There are a lot of cheap video cards out there though and returning one may end up costing you just under what you would pay for one in the first place when you consider either shipping or gas money to return the product.


Thanks guys, yeah I'll see if I can borrow one or buy a cheap one. I'll update anyway. Wish me luck


----------



## hitoriko

ebay mate just find any pci-e nvida card


----------



## N2Gaming

Now you could always get a decent PhysX card if you play any PhysX games then you would have both a nice ATI and NVidia card in your system to confuse your OS. LOL

HERE is a cheap ebay card.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
GUYS NEED HELP!

i've had my OC once at 3.2Ghz and worked for about a weeke then started crashing
now my max i can get to is 3.1Ghz and if i try clocking any higher windows 7 wont load.
what should i do would it be the heat holding me back or something more?

Hitoriko, what kind of stability testing did you perform at 3.2Ghz? Are you positive it was stable at that speed? You could have been running the overclock and it may have not been stable the whole time. Try giving it some more voltage...according to the cpuz screen shot it looks a little low. Make sure you adjust your memory divider so that it's not being overclocked (memory) at the same time.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## hitoriko

i've got my volts set to 1.375 (but cpuz always shows it as something else when i had it on 1.400 it showed it as 1.425 so i cant win







)

and which is the memory divider in the bios?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
and which is the memory divider in the bios?

Hitoriko, go into your bios and check in Advanced -> CPU Configuration -> DRAM Configuration. Select the option, "_Memory Clock Frequency_". You should be provided with the following options, [Auto], [DDR2 400], [DDR2 533], [DDR2 667] and [DDR2 800]. If you're running DDR2-800 memory then make sure you are not exceeding 400Mhz memory frequency. You can check the frequency via the Memory tab in CPU-Z.

Good luck


----------



## hitoriko

the ram i have is 1066 but only runs at: DDR2 800 2t

should i keep it at 800? because everytime i try too adjust to 1066 in teh bios it wont load anything

in CPUZ: link


----------



## dayglo98

Hi guys I registered just to join this club tonite, first off happy new year everyone ! I've been contemplating all night about switching to a cheap E5200 and now I stumble on a m2n-sli club, my faith is restored !

I just don't know for the life of me wich phenoms will work 100% on my mobo but I got 150$ burning in my pocket and I've been looking for a quick upgrade, please enlighten meee ! And I wish you all some happy computing in 2010







:swearing:







:swearing:


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dayglo98*


Hi guys I registered just to join this club tonite,


Welcome to OCN and thanks for stoppin in @ club M2N on New Years. Now down to business, in order to join you'll need to re read the Opening club post and follow the instructions please.









Thank you,

N2G


----------



## dayglo98

et voila :


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dayglo98*


et voila : 










Thank you and welcome to the club. I'll add you to the club roster later on today after I'm more awake. I have to go to sleep now because my eyes are very tired atm it's after 2am here in Ca.


----------



## light86

Hey I posted earlier, well the update is, I have decided to buy a new asus am3 motherboard for the x4 955 processor, instead of bying a cheap nvidia card to fix the problem. My reason for this is, I have plenty of things to worry about haha, I simply dont want another worry that it might go unstable etc. I need this computer for work.

But don't worry fans! I still love this motherboard, it's done me good. I'll be giving it to my bro along with my previous x2 6000+.

Peace.


----------



## whiten

Hello all - This is my first post to the group, but I wanted to give some information both as a follow up to previous posts on this forum, but also to document some things I've done that I didn't find through other searches.

A big THANK YOU to those on this forum is in order. About three years ago I bought my college son and myself new systems, both based around the M2N32-SLI Deluxe. We've both upgraded a bit over the years, and we've overclocked to some degree.

But an aging 3-year old motherboard and X2 processors left us wanting more. But money was tight, so I started searching success stories on the M2N32-SLI Deluxe with PII X4 processors, and read many of the pages on this forum. It was back about six weeks ago, and I read most of the recent pages then on the PII X4s and "we" decided to give the 955 a try for both of our motherboards. My son also wanted to give an ATI card a try, and I upgraded to a newer NVidia graphics card.

It's been a roller coaster ride with fits and starts for both of us, but in the end we are happy for now with the venerable M2N32-SLI.

First, I'll post my CPU-Z. You can see my validated CPU-Z score at http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=919789

I've tried all sorts of overclocking methods to get to where I have a stable system that's tuned about as fast as I can get it. I choose to increase the FSB fairly high to increase the processor, memory clock, and the HT bus. As you can see I'm running stable at 260MHz with a X14 multiplier. I can get the memory a little faster, but I can't find a stable FSB clock/multiplier combination that produces stable results.

Main tools I've used? Of course System Tools (6.05). Prime95 for RAM and CPU stress testing. Memtest86 for memory only stability testing. And 3DMark06 for graphics intensive benchmarking and stability testing.

Lessons learned and helps for others:

1) Previous posts on the forum have wondered about why the NVidia System tools control panel doesn't have the "CPU Core Multiplier" option. It becomes visible, on both XP and Windows 7 with proper control panel, power settings. I have a dual boots system, running mostly in Window 7 (and I can't recall the settings in XP since it's been a month or so), but in Windows 7, if you select the Control Panel, Power Options, High Performance, and restart the Performance tool you can set the multiplier, but in the default Power Saver or Balanced the option doesn't show up. Note that even on Balanced or Power Saver, running a profile at Windows start up will still work.

2) I've used RAID 0 for a long time. After doing benchmarks on the hard disk and being somewhat disappointed on the rates, I decided to give the SiImage RAID a try. Turns out the SII is slower than the NVidia RAID so I've gone back to that method. But you CAN swap back and forth between the SII RAID and NVidia RAIDs without reformatting hard drives (something I was pleased with, but was unexpected to some degree).

3) I'm very happy with my old COSAIR XMS2 memories. I have the system clocked up to the point where my memory is getting a W7 7.6 score. Pretty fast IMO.

All-in-all, I'm very happy that I didn't have to buy a new MB, new memory, etc. to get a system that's still competitive with current technology without shelling out a lot of cash.

Oh, and light86 (previous post), since my son went to an ATI card he found the same thing as you did. Our solution that he's happy with (and even has a bit of an advantage) is that he's using his ATI card to run his 24" LCD, but we had an old 15" LCD sitting around from years past, and he left in an old 7600GT card in the second PCIe slot, and he attached the 15" monitor to it. Then the performance part of System tools still runs, and he has a monitor in which he can watch temperature and the like as he's playing games. So it has a decent little advantage, again without buying a new MB.

TTFN - and Happy New Year!


----------



## GANDALF21502

HAPPY 2010 everyone....


----------



## light86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whiten*


Oh, and light86 (previous post), since my son went to an ATI card he found the same thing as you did. Our solution that he's happy with (and even has a bit of an advantage) is that he's using his ATI card to run his 24" LCD, but we had an old 15" LCD sitting around from years past, and he left in an old 7600GT card in the second PCIe slot, and he attached the 15" monitor to it. Then the performance part of System tools still runs, and he has a monitor in which he can watch temperature and the like as he's playing games. So it has a decent little advantage, again without buying a new MB.

TTFN - and Happy New Year!


Hey thanks, that sounds good. Too late for me now, I already ordered a new motherboard. But it's better this way anyway, because my bro needed an upgrade to his pretty old computer, so the m2n sli delxue and my previous x2 cpu will be put to good use for him, meaning less money to spend. So it's all good.

Happy new year, make it a great one!


----------



## whiten

I forgot to mention that I'm using BIOS 2209.

Also, with regard to the DDR2 RAM. I used lot of methods to tune my memory, including an older version of NTune on the XP side. In the end, though, I have to give some of the engineers at NVidia credit with the BIOS. I am an electrical engineer by schooling and employment, and thus I know my way around hardware. But I don't design motherboards nor BIOS. While I probably could dig into the data sheets of the memory and figure everything out (to optimally set all the options in the BIOS), it would take time I don't have.

But I did make intelligent guesses what would be best, and I used System Tools options (as well as other memory setting programs), and played with DDR-533, DDR-667, DRR-800 and even DDR-1066 (in the new BIOS) -- but in the end I found that apparently the engineers that wrote the BIOS choose the best settings for memory, and using "Auto" for everything with this BIOS gave me the best performance. I could tweak settings but in the end, the auto settings for all memory settings worked the fastest (except, of course, the voltage setting - where 2.15V gave me the highest performance and best stability).

The DDR2-800s are still "running" from the BIOS at DDR2-800 speeds, but then in System Tools I found I could decrease some of the clocks and still be stable. My profile that loads at start up sets the lower clocks.

Setting PCI-e clocks has given me interesting behavior. But in the end, after many benchmarks, and reading on the web, I've left them at 100MHz and don't see any performance improvement by increasing them.

Finally, while it's probably a risk, as you can see from my CPU-Z validation that I increased the core voltage up a bit to get higher performance here too. While 1.35V may be the highest safe, I carefully watched my temperatures and reasoned that the PII X4s can go up to 73C (AMD website, document 43375), that 65C that I'm reaching under full load (which I rarely will hit) is probably okay. My BIOS setting is 1.375V, but as mentioned on this and other forums, the core voltage setting on the MB seems to run high (of course, this assumes more accuracy in the monitor circuit than the "setting" capability).

I've attached my "final" profile for anyone that wants to look.

Anyway, hope all this helps others in the M2N32-SLI community who are, like me, trying to milk the most out of an investment before throwing it all away and starting over.


----------



## N2Gaming

Good Job whiten. Welcome to the club and thank you for posting a couple of very useful walls of text. I'll add you to the roster sometime today along w/our other newest member dayglo98


----------



## pike168

Hello again, I have now managed to fix the Nvidia software problem that i had encountered.

When i installed the performance tool, the "nvCplUI.exe" would then stop working. What i did to fix this was to first extract all files from the MSI file that is extracted when the NvCplSetupEng.exe installed runs (this is found in the *C:\\NVIDIA\\DisplayDriver\\195.62\\WinXP\\English* folder. The MSI was copied to C:\\Temp. I used the 7zip program to extract the files from the MSI installer and then used 7zip again to extract the files from the data1.cab file that was contained in the MSI installer. That was where the original "nvCplUI.exe" was. I then copied and overwrote the old "nvCplUI.exe" in the *C:\\Program Files\\NVIDIA Corporation\\Control Panel Client* folder.

Hopefully the above might help some people who may encounter that problem.

Cheers all.


----------



## hitoriko

I was bored today som i decided to clean my computer case of dust - i just reinstalled all the cards and cpu & fan - i've dropped 10 degrees!!!!!!!! - at idle it would sit at around 34 - 38 during load it would be 50 - 59/62* (62 was when the outside temp was 45 degress)

under load im yet to test but i will go play MW2 for an hour and see what it looks like - its awesome having a g15 keyboard and Coretemp 0.99.5 it has an applet which lets me monitor the temp just by looking at the little screen









just thought i'd let you know whow to drop your temps, CLEAN YOUR CASES!

EDIT* didn't go over 35 Degrees while playing MW2...


----------



## dayglo98

good idea on cleaning up dust at this start of year ! Just installed vista x64 (still waiting for win7 coupon offer to arrive by mail) and pc probe reports idle temp of 47 degree ! Mind you this is with a fanless scythe ninja but still. (edit : after 10 minutes of cleaning I am now idling at 39 degrees)

On another note, I really have the itch to upgrade and could get an agena phenom x4 9500 for ~75$, do you guys reckon I would see a nice difference coming from a stock x2 5000+ ?

What worries me is that my 5000+ BE won't even boot if I move the multiplier up to 13.5x, I don't know if I'm doing something wrong or my board is just crap, then I would end up getting a x4 9500 with no possibility to overclock..

Hope this all makes sense english isn't my first language.


----------



## hitoriko

post a CPU-z link and lets have a look


----------



## dayglo98

Here you go. This is what it is running at now

Actually I'm surprised it is stable at 14x, but 15x gave "page fault in nonpage area" at boot earlier today


----------



## N2Gaming

OK just a quick update for the club roster. I just added dayglo98 & whiten to our Club Roster and have put whiten's cpu info in the cpu compatabilty chart.

Pike168, what can I say except for thank you for your instructions to reworking the nvidia system tools installation. I don't have a clue what you did or how it works but if you say it works then cudos to you man.









@ dayglo98 regarding overclocking on the M2N SLI mobo. You may find it difficult due to your mobo's lack of voltage options. IIRC the Non deluxe mobo's don't have the extra ability to overvolt cpu's and ram built into the CMOS options. This may make it difficult to overclock any cpu on your mobo. I don't have nor have I ever had a M2N SLI so I can't give you any hands on experience information that may help you out with overclocking CPU's on your mobo. You may be able to use software to increase the voltages on your mobo/cpu/ram but I'm not sure if your mobo has the 8+2 Phase power so this may make it even less stable at higher overclocks.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


the ram i have is 1066 but only runs at: DDR2 800 2t

should i keep it at 800? because everytime i try too adjust to 1066 in teh bios it wont load anything


Hitoriko, sorry it took so long for someone to assist you. DDR2-1066 memory should work. Have you tried clearing your cmos and trying again? If you're not overclocking the HT Clock speed then I wouldn't worry about adjusting the memory divider. Increasing the CPU multiplier will not effect your memory frequency.

N2Gaming, do you have any thoughts on Hitoriko's issue in regards to setting his memory to 1066?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dayglo98*


On another note, I really have the itch to upgrade and could get an agena phenom x4 9500 for ~75$, do you guys reckon I would see a nice difference coming from a stock x2 5000+ ?


Dayglo98, I would probably go with either a Athlon II X4 or a Phenom II X4. The Agena core is old and for that amount of money you can get a nice Athlon II/Phenom II. The performance difference is much higher too.

Hope that helps


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 

N2Gaming, do you have any thoughts on Hitoriko's issue in regards to setting his memory to 1066?

Well IMO it all depends on his CPU/IMC's ability to handle 1066 and what ram he has . Additionally he may want to change the ram timings for the correct timmings and voltages for DDR2-1066 ram speeds. I have a second set of 2x2 1066 now so I may be able to try it out on my M2N32 SLI Deluxe but I don't want to take my x4 940 out of my sig rig atm to test this theory. I know I had the x4 940 and 2x2GB corsair running in my M2N32 but I don't remember if I was able to run it at DDR2-1066 or not. I think the biggest thing for you to worry about hitoriko is your ram timmings and voltages and if you try to adjust your fsb then you will not be able use DDR2-1066 settings w/any FSB spd over 200MHz give or take a few MHz. Hope this helps. Sorry I did not answer this question. I have been limiting my answers the last few days.


----------



## hitoriko

hey guys thanks for the response dont worry that it took so long i can wait







im just happy that people i can ask about my probs with this board who know what there on about.

Now i had it at 3200Mhz today for about 45mins, i ran futuremark no worrys so i figured i should give it a propper test jumped into MW2 and 15mins in it crashed - BSOD

Now my settings were basically the same im running now with 3150mhz but i upped the volts and left the rest on [Auto] and changed the FSB to 200Mhz and the multi to x16

no my ram is on auto and it always detects it as ddr 800 and 2t my timings are on the ram and thats what i've been using 5-5-5-15-28 the volts are set to 2.1 now i have both the ram modules in the 2 closest Dimms to the CPU (i've not sure if theres any difference changing them to different slots or using the 2nd dimm solts or using one in each dimm 1 in slot one one in slot 2 if you get my meaning) using unganged mode and SLi memory disabled (although there is an option to overclock the memory from the cpu page is this of any use?)

now im 100% sure i should be able to get 3.2Ghz i really really want to make 3.3Ghz (a full 500Mhz O/C) but at this rate im lost and losing patience.

Quote:

Thinker - Have you tried clearing your cmos and trying again? If you're not overclocking the HT Clock speed then I wouldn't worry about adjusting the memory divider. Increasing the CPU multiplier will not effect your memory frequency.
can you explain what you mean here, the ratio in CPU-z is 1:2 and pretty much cant have the memory go over 220Mhz (via FSB) before the comp goes sideways.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
can you explain what you mean here, the ratio in CPU-z is 1:2 and pretty much cant have the memory go over 220Mhz (via FSB) before the comp goes sideways.

He's just saying if you don't adjust your FSB from 200MHz then your ram spd will not change from it's cmos setting if your only overclocking by using the cpu multiplier. If you adjust your FSB from 200 to say 205-250 you will be overclocking your ram spd or frequency along w/the fsb so you will have to slow your cmos ram spd down from the spd your timmings are set to run at if that makes any sense at all. Basically when you increase your FSB from 200MHz your ram spd will spd up as well. So say your ram is set at DDR-800 and your FSB is 200 but you want to increase your FSB to 225MHz. By doing this you will be increasing your ram spd as well and if your ram timmings are to tight for the new overclocked spd you are attempting to run your ram and cpu at then either you won't be able to boot into windows w/out crashing or you just won't be able to post and either one of these is not good and thus why overclocking mobo's come w/many ram dividers.


----------



## hitoriko

so if by defult my ram is 5-5-5-15-24 but is ddr2-1066 i should beable to get my FSB to 267 no problems?


----------



## N2Gaming

Not if you set your ram spd in the cmos settings to DDR-1066. Maybe if you have your Ram set to DDR-800 or DDR-667. You may be able to run your ram at DDR800 w/a FSB of 267 but I don't know what the ram spd would be at that fsb setting to be honest w/u. Anther thing you could try is to run DDR800 w/the tightest ram timmings you can pull off like 4.4.4.12.18.2T or something along those lines.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## Gyro

hitoriko, can you post a cpu-z screenshot with your cpu and memory tabs please and thank you.

Gyro


----------



## dayglo98

Thinker, sadly I think I am selling my m2n-sli today and ordering a gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P paired with a callisto x2 545 to try and unlock the cores. This looks like a nice club alas I can't live with 1.325v max vcore


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


hitoriko, can you post a cpu-z screenshot with your cpu and memory tabs please and thank you.

Gyro


heres the pic









cheers


----------



## hitoriko

yeah i had my ram at really tight timinings couldnt boot at all nothing - i thought i had fried something to i ahd to ripp the cpu out and then replace and now im here with 3.0ghz :S

i might just set the timings to [AUTO] that way i'll let the comp do the hard work

but i did manage to boot into windows at 3.3Ghz with timings of 4-4-4-12-18 2t @ 667Mhz then it crashed about 3-4mins into windows.

i figure if i loosen the ram timings and up the volts on both cpu and ram i might get to 3.3Ghz FINALLY Light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## ibbye

Hey guys,

My first and well overdue post on this forum and I'm sorry to say its to ask for help.

my setup:-

M2N32-sli-deluxe wireless edition (bios 2001)
Phenom 9850BE overclocked to 3.0ghz
4gb x OCZ sli ready PC8500 running at 960mhz 5-5-5-15
geforce 8800gtx 768mb Graphics
compro E900f tv card
windows 7 ultimate 64bit

This was all running perfectly for a long while (a year or so).

So i decided to stick another 8800gtx (same model) in sli which has seemed to work ok. 3d mark scores have gone up and my windows score for graphics has gone from 6.9 to 7.4.

the problem I have is my useable RAM has dropped from 4gb to 3.75gb plus my windows score for memory has dropped from 7.4 to 5.9.

Is it right for the second card to affect my memory in this way?

This is my first attempt at SLi on this or any system so sorry if my question is of stupidity.


----------



## CARNAVIS

Hello guys! I'm new here and I'm looking for a littlebit of help. 
heres my CPU-Z Validation _http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=914985_
I want to replace my processor to aPhenom X4 9950 (HD995ZXAJ4BGH),2.6GHz,125W,rev.B3,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core wich is supported by the asus. I have the processor allready but I dont know how to do the overcloking in order to install it, or how to know my latest BIOS flash. If somebody can help me out. my nickname carnavis


----------



## Gyro

Hey guys, got a fellow m2n'r needs some http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...g-trouble.htmlif you can find the time to maybe offer your thoughts.

Thanks

Gyro


----------



## kaiser37

Hey guys, i'm having troubles getting into safe mode... lol. Is it not a normal key? Im trying to install new video card i got for Christmas







.

Never mind, got it. Don't know what it was though.


----------



## hitoriko

quick question, is there any point using that asus nth bridge cooler?


----------



## mr-Charles

.....CARNAVIS . . . . . ya just might wanna take edit your posting's of your emailing addy off from posting here, 4 i'm sure your gonna get SLAMM'd with all kind's of Spammer's + for showing it . . . .







. . . . . . just ask for other's to PM you to get your emailing addy and whatever communica. of . . . . . . just my 2cent's worth of safety 4 ya. . . . . . .









mr-Charles









.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ibbye*


So i decided to stick another 8800gtx (same model) in sli which has seemed to work ok. 3d mark scores have gone up and my windows score for graphics has gone from 6.9 to 7.4.

the problem I have is my useable RAM has dropped from 4gb to 3.75gb plus my windows score for memory has dropped from 7.4 to 5.9.

Is it right for the second card to affect my memory in this way?


Ibbye, I believe this is normal on a SLI/Crossfire enabled rig however I could be wrong (no experience with either tech). Have you tried removing the 8800GTX to see if this helps revert your total usable memory back to 4GB?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CARNAVIS*


Hello guys! I'm new here and I'm looking for a littlebit of help. 
heres my CPU-Z Validation _http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=914985_
I want to replace my processor to aPhenom X4 9950 (HD995ZXAJ4BGH),2.6GHz,125W,rev.B3,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core wich is supported by the asus. I have the processor allready but I dont know how to do the overcloking in order to install it, or how to know my latest BIOS flash. If somebody can help me out. my nickname carnavis


Carnavis, the latest official bios for your board is version 2207. Check out the OP for more details. Can you clarify on the overclocking question?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


quick question, is there any point using that asus nth bridge cooler?


Hitoriko, the northbridge heatsink is providing direct cooling for that component. I probably wouldn't remove it unless you plan on installing an aftermarket cooler









Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

ibbye welcome to OCN. I don't know why this is happening in x64 bit OS. I would have figured you would be able to still use all of your system ram. Do you have any memory remapping enabled in the bios " I don't remberber if you have this option in the CMOS for the M2N32 " if so give remapping a shot. You could also try to increase the Swopfile size in the os if it is set to auto and only as big as your system ram. You may want to try to set it to 6GB if it is on auto and only showing as 4Gb swop file size. Those are the only two things I can think of that may have something to do w/this wierd phenomenon.

CARNAVIS Welcome to OCN and Club M2N. I'll add you to the club roster after this post. I need to update the OP as Thlnk3r brings it to my attention it still shows 2207 as the latest bios when in fact there is two newer bios's 2208 & 2209. I'll change that as well so it will say 2209. You can use the EZ Flash tool in your CMOS to find out what bios version your mobo has loaded currently. There is also a bios files tab at the top of the Club's Google AM2+ & AM3 CPU Compatibility List so you can quickly download any bios file you want to try out w/out a lot of research to find it.









You may also use Everest Ultimate 5.30 to find out what bios file you have flashed to your mobo additionally you can use CPU-Z to give you a date of your bios file. Which brings up another point to me. I could find out what dates each bios file is so members would be able to determine the bios on their mobo just by date in CPU-Z from the Mobo tab but Asus is alway tinkering w/the bios files and this date will prolly change a lot and confuse people.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


CARNAVIS Welcome to OCN and Club M2N. I'll add you to the club roster after this post. I need to update the OP as Thlnk3r brings it to my attention it still shows 2207 as the latest bios when in fact there is two newer bios's 2208 & 2209. I'll change that as well so it will say 2209.


N2Gaming, you know I wasn't sure if 2208 and 2209 were "official"...that's kind of why I mentioned 2207 so I do apologize for that.

Thanks for updating the front page


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


N2Gaming, you know I wasn't sure if 2208 and 2209 were "official"...that's kind of why I mentioned 2207 so I do apologize for that.

Thanks for updating the front page










Well to be honest I did not check to see if either are Official yet but since so many users are using 2209 I figured I would just link it as 2209 w/out the verbage of being Official like w/the 2207 link I had before. No need for appologies man. You actually pointed out something that I have been wanting to change for a while now and just kept forgetting to do it.


----------



## hitoriko

http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-ASUS/M...LI_Deluxe.html
link to our board and all offically supported CPUs

hope this helps


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


quick question, is there any point using that asus nth bridge cooler?


I take you are talking about the little squirrel cage fan.
I use mine and it knocks about 10c off the nb temp(nforce temp) as read by nv system monitor.

Gyro


----------



## Brfest

if i put phenom II x3 720 in m2n32-sli deluxe (bios 2209) i will need to use nvidia system tools to correct the clock speed?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brfest*


if i put phenom II x3 720 in m2n32-sli deluxe (bios 2209) i will need to use nvidia system tools to correct the clock speed?


No, the x3 720 works OK without them.
Only the x4 955/965 need them.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Brfest

thanks for the help.
i am asking this because i think the nvidia system tools dont work with ati graphics card.


----------



## overkillvidz

Requesting to join the club!










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=922789


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overkillvidz*


Requesting to join the club!










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=922789










Welcome to the club. I'll add you to the roster after I get back from my trip to Walmart.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


I take you are talking about the little squirrel cage fan.
I use mine and it knocks about 10c off the nb temp(nforce temp) as read by nv system monitor.

Gyro


Thats the one!

Are there any good aftermarket alternatives?


----------



## Gyro

Not that I've ever seen.It is a pretty effective cooling system.
You could take hole thing off and replace the stock tim,it's just held by pushpins.

Gyro


----------



## y-Raz

can I haz memberz to ur clubz?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *y-Raz*


can I haz memberz to ur clubz?




Welcome to the club y-Raz. I added you to the Club Roster along w/overkillvidz and I put your cpu in the CPU compatabilty list.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Not that I've ever seen.It is a pretty effective cooling system.
You could take hole thing off and replace the stock tim,it's just held by pushpins.

Gyro


i noticed that i was considering looking for something better/similar taht i could use/mod for the board.

it is a great system but i just love to tinker, any suggestions?


----------



## hitoriko

Hey Guys,

i've noticed the awesome clocks people are getting on these new CPUs but i've also noticed the mucking around for the 955 & 965 but what about the new 925 could that be near enough to a 720 to not need all the extra steps?

- AMD Phenom II X3 Triple Core 720 2.8GHz 6MB Cache (AM3) - Black Edition 
- AMD PHENOM II X4 Quad Core 925 2.8GHz 8MB Cache (AM3) 
- AMD PHENOM II X4 Quad Core 955 Black Edition CPU, 3.2GHz (125W), 8MB Cache, Sockets AM3/ AM2+/ AM2*

also what dow you guys think is the best upgrade for me atm? according to my sig im also thinking ram 4gigs suggestions?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
i noticed that i was considering looking for something better/similar taht i could use/mod for the board.

it is a great system but i just love to tinker, any suggestions?


I have changed to the TIM and replaced the pushpins with M3 screws on a few boards. I have not noticed much difference in temperatures though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
Hey Guys,

i've noticed the awesome clocks people are getting on these new CPUs but i've also noticed the mucking around for the 955 & 965 but what about the new 925 could that be near enough to a 720 to not need all the extra steps?

AMD changed something in the hardware related starting with the Phenom II 955 and this is why the nvidia tools are needed to adjust the multiplier.
All other AM2+/AM3 CPUs you can just change the settings in the BIOS as usual. I suppose that when low-end chip based on the C3 stepping start to appear this will change however.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
- AMD Phenom II X3 Triple Core 720 2.8GHz 6MB Cache (AM3) - Black Edition
- AMD PHENOM II X4 Quad Core 925 2.8GHz 8MB Cache (AM3)
- AMD PHENOM II X4 Quad Core 955 Black Edition CPU, 3.2GHz (125W), 8MB Cache, Sockets AM3/ AM2+/ AM2*

also what dow you guys think is the best upgrade for me atm? according to my sig im also thinking ram 4gigs suggestions?

I think you should consider the Phenom II 550.

4 gigs of RAM is allot better than two (I really wish I had bought 8gigs for at least one of my rigs when DDR2 was cheap).


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrSwizz* 
AMD changed something in the hardware related starting with the Phenom II 955 and this is why the nvidia tools are needed to adjust the multiplier.
All other AM2+/AM3 CPUs you can just change the settings in the BIOS as usual. I suppose that when low-end chip based on the C3 stepping start to appear this will change however.

I think you should consider the Phenom II 550.

4 gigs of RAM is allot better than two (I really wish I had bought 8gigs for at least one of my rigs when DDR2 was cheap).

why a phenom II 550 and why not a 720? if you talking about core unlocking


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


why a phenom II 550 and why not a 720? if you talking about core unlocking


Core unlocking is unfortunately not possible on our boards.
One core less = less heat, you might be able to clock the remaining cores a bit higher. The 550 is a bit cheaper too. These are just minor considerations though.


----------



## y-Raz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


why a phenom II 550 and why not a 720? if you talking about core unlocking


I'm going to have to agree DrSwiss. I would have much rather gone with a lesser CPU and more ram on a budget. This boards FSB can go high so if you are interested in overclocking, you can still achieve a high overclock. Another thing to consider is with the 8gigs of ram you can disable your page file and that will speed up your system a lot more than a faster processor. 4gigs of ram is standard now, going from 4gigs from 2 will get you a lot more performance than going from the PII550 to a 720BE. I run the 720 BE with 4GB DDR2-1066 and find it to be the sweet spot in price/performance.


----------



## N2Gaming

Oh really, How does one disable the page file. I had no clue. I was always under the impression it was best to increase the size of the Page file to 1.5 the size of your physical ram.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Oh really, How does one disable the page file. I had no clue. I was always under the impression it was best to increase the size of the Page file to 1.5 the size of your physical ram.


same!

So the best idea would be to get a AMD Phenom II X2 Dual Core 550 3.1GHz 7MB Cache ($104 in my local computer shop) but what ram what do you guys think is the best - with good timings that people ahve ahd good results with?


----------



## hitoriko

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103716

thats awesome if only we could unlock them on our boards


----------



## Gyro

Page file yes or no? YES.http://www.overclock.net/7974316-post28.html.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks Gyro and I will leave my page file at it's default. I like how win7 recovers your programs on a reboot after a lockup and restart. Some how the applications that were running when I hit the reset button are started back up and the system is brought right back to where I was prior to the error that caused a BSOD or me to push the reset button. This would be perfect for CCTV systems if they only worked on Win7


----------



## GANDALF21502

Anyone here that is running Win 7 try GODMODE yet....VERY NICE little 'utility'!


----------



## N2Gaming

Never knew there was a godmode. What does it do and how is it enabled?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Never knew there was a godmode. What does it do and how is it enabled?


N2Gaming, check it out: http://gizmodo.com/5440159/understan...ows-7s-godmode.

Sounds very cool actually. This is the first I've heard of this. I'd have to admit...I really like Win 7 so far. Apart from some software compatibility issues (personal experience) it's a great OS


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
N2Gaming, check it out: http://gizmodo.com/5440159/understan...ows-7s-godmode.

Sounds very cool actually. This is the first I've heard of this. I'd have to admit...I really like Win 7 so far. Apart from some software compatibility issues (personal experience) it's a great OS









Godmode sounds pretty interesting. It sure would make it either easier or harder to find things depending on how all the tools are layed out.

I my self have to admid that I don't think I gave Win7 a shot the first time around when I was running the RC Beta but that was because I did not spend enough time getting to know it. I'm easily frustrated when I can't figure stuff out and tent to stop playing w/it after too long. I'm the same way w/girls and games.


----------



## MADMAX22

Hey AMD guys, was wondering if anyone with a M2N-E would be up for a hot flash of a bios chip for me. Also would like to know the number off the original bios chip if possible.

Got one of these boards that I wanna give away but needs a bios flash to work.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## GANDALF21502

Well the link was already given, but GODMODE in WIN 7 is a GREAT 'utility' to give you access to almost every setting in a simple list....very useful!

I agree...WIN 7 is a great o/s! Personally I have found it to be faster and more easier to use than Win XP, which I still use also...but slowly moving to Win 7 full-time.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I my self have to admid that I don't think I gave Win7 a shot the first time around when I was running the RC Beta but that was because I did not spend enough time getting to know it.


N2Gaming, not sure if you prefer the XP classic theme or not but there are few tricks to getting Win 7 to look like that. The new taskbar is nice but I had troubles getting use to it. I eventually did some Googling and found this. Needless to say I was happy









Good luck


----------



## Anti!!

Its been a long time since i checked in here at the M2N-SLI club, AND WOW!!!! you guys have been working hardcore. AM3 compatible! SWEET!!! My wifes comp does have more life left!!

Oh and Could i be added to the club list since i did build it?


----------



## N2Gaming

Anti!! when you say you built it do you mean you built your wifes M2N32 rig? I can add you to the club roster. I'll just need a CPU-Z link and you'll need to creat or add a M2N system in your User CP if you have not already done so.

Great link Thlnk3r. I am growing more fond of Win7 w/every use. I actually prefer the new look and feel. I was just being to hard nosed about havin to learn how to navigate a new OS. I guess I should say I was being the old dog that did not want to learn the new tricks.







I'm over it now and since I have found most of my games run better on Win7 I prefer it now and learn as much as possible when ever I have a new issue to deal with. I just figured out how to enable thumbnail view of folders so I can see all my saved pictures prior to opening them up in a larger window of say paint or some other app. All in all Win7 is still growing on me even though I still have some games that I can't get running smoothly yet liike NFS HS. ON the contrary all my other modern games run excellent in Win 7 so far. Well at least the ones I have installed. After all it's such a tediouse process to reinstall every game on a new OS, especially if you have to re download all the updates, patches & mods. I have several games that run great on Win7 thus far. Painkiller Black, Burnout Paradise City, all my Steam Source games, Crysis & the MWLL mod, STALKER SOC, F.E.A.R. etc etc. It's still a newly installed OS on my rig as of Christmas so I have not had much time to really install all my games yet and determine if it will be able to do every thing I need it to do. As far as NFS HS goes I'm sure I can get it worked out. The game runs and all but it plays choppy as if the FPS are not running in the optimum range. maybe a Uninstall/reinstall will fix this IDK but other Win7 users play NFS HS w/out any issues so I'm sure it can be fixed as well. Even blitz is able to play NFS HS on his Win7 install so it can be done I just have not taken the time to trouble shoot it because the game works fine in Xp for me and I don't have any VC communications in Win7 yet because the Drivers for the Realtek ALC 885 are not installed. (wipes forhead LOL say that last run on sentence out loud all in one breath







) Supposedly I can use the Vista Drivers but Win7 rejects the Vista Drivers for the Realtek ALC 885 for some reason. Oh and I still need to try to install my MS Office 97 Pro to see how it works w/Win7 and hopefully it will give me email on Win7 so I don't have to boot into XP to check my email. The email thing was the biggest thing that bugged me about Win 7 to date.


----------



## mr-Charles

. . . .oooOk: >>> N2Gaming, . . . here's the NEW chip in,







and the validation you need to post upon the "blank's" in the list as you requested earlier.....gonna let this burn in, with these setting's on air, & then start with my other goodies that came in today.....[Finally







....]...

mr-Charles









.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thank you mr. charles. I added you Rejected Validation. We'll change it when you get a validated CPU-Z.


----------



## NightHawK360

Can someone update my cpu speed on the spreadsheet please?

Here's my validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=931574

And my bios version is 1002...


----------



## N2Gaming

You got it NH360


----------



## NightHawK360

Thanks!


----------



## hitoriko

argh thats it when i get back from my wedding my comp is getting upgrades!


----------



## mr-Charles

. . . . . oooooOOO-K, here ya go, N2Gaming . . . . . after plenty of uninstall's & reinstall's cleanout and defraggin, etc....etc... and found someone with the CPU-Z v. 1.53.*1* . . . . i got this after even bumping it down a bit . . . . .



...NOW, i'll jst let this go for the night on Prime95 . . .







. . .

oh, yeah...did this just to check . . . . . .









mr-Charles









.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. Charles*


. . . . . oooooOOO-K, here ya go, N2Gaming . . . . . after plenty of uninstall's & reinstall's cleanout and defraggin, etc....etc... and found someone with the CPU-Z v. 1.53.*1* . . . . i got this after even bumping it down a bit . . . . .



...NOW, i'll jst let this go for the night on Prime95 . . .







. . .

oh, yeah...did this just to check . . . . . .









mr. Charles









.



Nice OC


----------



## thlnk3r

Mr. Charles, that is a nice overclock! Do you have plans to try and push it any further? The only thing that I see being a problem is the HT Link speed. It's a tad over stock and may cause issues later on. Other than that everything looks great


----------



## Deathclaw

I have posted another thread like this:

ASUS M2N-E MB and AM3 CPU?

I'm looking for M2N-E owners who tryed AM3 CPU on it and it works.
I want to know which CPU and which BIOS.
for example i have found on asus forum some people that have running AMD Athlon II X2 240 on it with 1701 BIOS

i'm wondering can maybe cpu-s like these work on that mb:

Athlon II X2 250 (2MB,3.0GHz,65W,AM3) 
Phenom II X2 550 (3.1GHz,7MB,80W,AM3) Black Edition 
Athlon II X4 620 (2MB,2.6GHz,95W,AM3) 
Phenom II X4 955 (3.2GHz,8MB,125W,AM3) Black Edition
(the cpu-s above are just an example of what i would like to know)

And I ask here aswell since these two board are alike...
Sorry for offtopic...
Tnx everybody in advance


----------



## XiZeL

is the M2N-Plus SLI part of this club... can the M2N-Plus SLI take a AM2+ cpu like the PII X4 940?

thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

mr. Charles, I'll add your new Validation.

Deathclaw, I don't recal any one using this mobo w/one of your proposed CPU's but that don't mena it won't work.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XiZeL* 
is the M2N-Plus SLI part of this club... can the M2N-Plus SLI take a AM2+ cpu like the PII X4 940?

thanks

It would be if you want in.







After all you do have a M2N mobo. Although the majority of mobo's in this club are the M2N SLI Deluxe & M2N32 SLI Deluxe.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deathclaw* 
I have posted another thread like this:

ASUS M2N-E MB and AM3 CPU?

I'm looking for M2N-E owners who tryed AM3 CPU on it and it works.
I want to know which CPU and which BIOS.
for example i have found on asus forum some people that have running AMD Athlon II X2 240 on it with 1701 BIOS

i'm wondering can maybe cpu-s like these work on that mb:

Athlon II X2 250 (2MB,3.0GHz,65W,AM3)
Phenom II X2 550 (3.1GHz,7MB,80W,AM3) Black Edition
Athlon II X4 620 (2MB,2.6GHz,95W,AM3)
Phenom II X4 955 (3.2GHz,8MB,125W,AM3) Black Edition
(the cpu-s above are just an example of what i would like to know)

And I ask here aswell since these two board are alike...
Sorry for offtopic...
Tnx everybody in advance

I think it will work just fine, after all the M2N-E is a cut-down version of the M2N-SLI Deluxe and AM3 CPUs work on that.. You might benefit from using a BIOS for the M2N-SLI Deluxe board, though.


----------



## Deathclaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrSwizz* 
I think it will work just fine, after all the M2N-E is a cut-down version of the M2N-SLI Deluxe and AM3 CPUs work on that.. You might benefit from using a BIOS for the M2N-SLI Deluxe board, though.

so all am3 cpus work on m2n-sli?
which bios?
it is probably said somewhere in this thread but 473 pages is too much to read and search doesn't help much...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*


so all am3 cpus work on m2n-sli?
which bios?
it is probably said somewhere in this thread but 473 pages is too much to read and search doesn't help much...


Deathclaw, most pretty much do. Granted the 955 and 965 require software for some minor adjustments. See the OP for more details: http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...-sli-club.html.

Hope that helps


----------



## mr-Charles

.....thnk's, N2Gaming; much appreciate it and hope I wasn't too much of a hassle . . . . .

...DrSwizz & thInk3r , thnx as well for the compliment's . .







. .

........thInk3r: yeah i noticed that myself but thing's are going pretty much okay for now, and i'm gonna half to work that down a bit, i know; but as my sig per say, and it did come in







, i'm gonna install the H50 sometime this weekend [hopefully] and see what "higher" i can go for.....







.....

mr-Charles









.


----------



## blizard985

my mobo m2n sli deluxe, bios 1701, ddr2 667mhz, phenom II 995 BE works smoothly! thanks ppl for tips 'n tricks









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=934483


----------



## mr-Charles

. . . . . HEY ! ! !







N2Gaming > > > > think i can give ya my newest OC to be place'd upon and update for my other ? ? ? ........

.....{ got the HT down under 1000 and was able to get up to this...







...}



mr-Charles .









.....oh yeah, just to add > > > >

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1262953162

.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr. Charles* 
. . . . . HEY ! ! !







N2Gaming > > > > think i can give ya my newest OC to be place'd upon and update for my other ? ? ? ........

.....{ got the HT down under 1000 and was able to get up to this...







...}



mr. Charles .









.....oh yeah, just to add > > > >

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1262953162

.

Wow! stable at 4GHz with 1.42V, that is impressive. Congratulations!


----------



## Dale-C

Good Work Mr. Charles, but it says Rejected by CPU-Z on the validation page.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Good Work Mr. Charles, but it says Rejected by CPU-Z on the validation page.



.......dang it, didn't realize that gonna half thru this again as i did before - earlier.......geezzz.......I got the feelin it's got somethin to do with the Antiviri being on . . . . be back with hopefully a good one . . . . .

mr-Charles









.


----------



## mr-Charles

. . . . oooK, let's see about's this one, now > > > >



mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Dale-C

Yay! Now put your HT up to 5X and put your RAM to 2.1v and try 4-4-4-12 for a little bit of a performance hit!


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Yay! Now put your HT up to 5X and put your RAM to 2.1v and try 4-4-4-12 for a little bit of a performance hit!



. . . thnx DrSwizz . . . & Dale-C . . . . . .think i'll get those setting's a whirl later on in the day, for i am opening up the box with the Corsair H50 and trying to hook it up with a spare PSU for break-in / leak-test-run before installing . . . . . only thing is i forgot which wires on the power plug that goes to the motherboard that i am to jump so this can run.....









mr-Charles .










.


----------



## thlnk3r

Mr. Charles, great job on the 4Ghz overclock. Very impressive! +1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. Charles*


only thing is i forgot which wires on the power plug that goes to the motherboard that i am to jump so this can run.....


Check out this link. This should show you the right wires to use when tryng to jump the PSU: http://www.overclock.net/faqs/96712-...upply-psu.html.

Hope that helps


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. Charles*


. . . . Oook, let's see about's this one, now > > > >



mr. Charles .









.


very nice o/c!!!!!


----------



## princip

Hey it's been a while since i posted here, was just wondering if anybody has some up to date drivers for Windows 7 - Soundmax.
Thanks


----------



## Dale-C

Yea I found some, there the best: http://rapidshare.com/files/30205822...7BY_cRyS18.zip

There modded but they work real good.


----------



## N2Gaming

Great Job mr. Charles I'll change your Validatoin link on the Compatablity chart.









@ Dale-C, thanks for the Win7 Sound Max Driver.







Is this driver compatable w/both x86 & x64 Win7 ?


----------



## Dale-C

Yea it has both X86 and 64 drivers.


----------



## mr-Charles

...... want'd to say thnx for the compliment's, GANDALF21502, N2Gaming, & thlnk3r. . . { thnx, also for that link; exactly what i was talking/looking for







} ....as well as DALE-C, your compliment's & other setting's to try out, and that driver=update for the SoundMax on this mthrbrd,[ IF/When to go to Win 7....







] . . . . . .

...(thnx, to other's if i have forgotten/miss'd your reply's for here.....







)

mr-Charles









.


----------



## Dale-C

No problems Mr Charles. Also that driver works on Vista 32 and 64bit.


----------



## RadioKies{~}

Nice to see there is a club for the M2N. One of the best buys i did for my PC years ago.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=937800


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RadioKies{~}* 
Nice to see there is an club for the M2N. One of the best buys i did for my PC years ago.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=937800

YES IT HAS BEEN....Still going and going and going...


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RadioKies{~}*


Nice to see there is a club for the M2N. One of the best buys i did for my PC years ago.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=937800


Welcome to the club RadioKies{~}


----------



## hitoriko

yeh best thing about these boards is that you can still get them BRAND NEW!

there about 150 us but im hoping to find them cheaper


----------



## danzo337

Hello,

I just built myself a budget rig with a 7850BE with a M2N32-SLI Premium. Was wondering, how does a 7850BE hold itself against the II X2 series chips (excluding 550BE)? Let's say for moderate gaming (MW2, Crysis, etc.) and multi-tasking?

I notice that II X2's can be overclocked much better but since I have an older mobo that I would like to keep using, I don't know if perhaps maybe I should've got a II X2 instead of the 7850? Even though there isn't official II X2 support from Asus for this mobo.

The 7850 was the same price as the II X2 245 but I went with the 7850 since it had official support and the dude at the store suggested the 7850 seeing that I had an older mobo and that I would get more out of my CPU without the risk/work of figuring out ways for the AM3 chip on the M2N32. The L3 cache on the 7850 was a plus as well.

Opinions? Should I have gotten the II X2? Or will this 7850 meet my needs.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danzo337*


Hello,

I just built myself a budget rig with a 7850BE with a M2N32-SLI Premium. Was wondering, how does a 7850BE hold itself against the II X2 series chips (excluding 550BE)? Let's say for moderate gaming (MW2, Crysis, etc.) and multi-tasking?

I notice that II X2's can be overclocked much better but since I have an older mobo that I would like to keep using, I don't know if perhaps maybe I should've got a II X2 instead of the 7850? Even though there isn't official II X2 support from Asus for this mobo.

The 7850 was the same price as the II X2 245 but I went with the 7850 since it had official support and the dude at the store suggested the 7850 seeing that I had an older mobo and that I would get more out of my CPU without the risk/work of figuring out ways for the AM3 chip on the M2N32. The L3 cache on the 7850 was a plus as well.

Opinions? Should I have gotten the II X2? Or will this 7850 meet my needs.


The older Phenom I (K10) based Athlon x2 7x50BE Series CPU's will hold there own. They are good CPU's, and I've noticed, even running dual GPU setups (HD3870's & 8800GT's) they do about the same in games as Athlon II's.

But it most categories, the Athlon II is a clear winner and a better chip. 
Gaming on 1600x1200 is not really CPU reliant though. So in Gaming, a decent CPU will usually hold you over.

Athlon II will also run alot cooler.


----------



## danzo337

Mine idles around 20C. Not sure if thats good, but it seems pretty low, compared to my previous CPU's like the 9850BE that I had. That thing was idling at 50C even with undervolting on an aftermarket HS and AS5 :S


----------



## TheSandman

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=943894

here is my validation


----------



## N2Gaming

Welcome to the club TheSandman.


----------



## TheSandman

thanks lol how do i get on the spreadsheet lol


----------



## Gyro

Welcome, TheSandman.

The spreadsheet is meant for officially UNsupported cpus.

edit: And I see now,that your cpu is not on the official support list for the m2n-sli so the next time N2Gaming is on I'm sure he'll get you on the list.

You are in the members list though.

Gyro


----------



## TheSandman

nope reason being is my x2 6400 is a later batch 125W not a first gen that would blow the caps sky high on this board but ASUS never updated lol


----------



## N2Gaming

Well here's the break down for the Google spread sheet. AM2+ & AM3. So unless you have any of those two cpu's then don't expect to make it to the google list any time soon. TheSandman you have a AM2 cpu which is not hard to get working on these mobo's and the list was created to show others how non supported Ph II cpu's could be used in these mobo's. The list was originally assembled by our good freind of our club EclipseAudio4 and he maid the list for people asking all the questions about if a Ph II cpu would work in their mobo's. I may add AM2 CPU's to the list someday but for now it's gonna take a lot of work and I would have to request a lot of Validations from other members who only have a AM2 CPU and were on the members roster long before the Google list was even thought of and prior to any need for CPU-Z validation requirements. So I'm sticking to the original format for the Club Roster and adding any AM2+/AM3 CPU to the Google CPU unsupported list. I hope this don't bother any one.


----------



## GANDALF21502

Well I think I am going to bet a new heatsink/fan, my fan is starting to go out and I would like to jump up a notch. Wouldl like some suggestions for a good one...







Links if you have them...thanks in advance!


----------



## TheSandman

well the M2N-SLI Deluxe supports all Phenom II and Athlon II chips offically


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSandman*


well the M2N-SLI Deluxe supports all Phenom II and Athlon II chips offically


TheSandman, I don't believe they are "Officially" supported per Asus but many users on here have proven that wrong. Check out the first page with the compatibility list. A few users with your board have had good success.

Good luck


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Holy cow good job guys!







as soon as m brother in law gets here we are going to see if we can get my old M2N32 WS pro working again so tat I can throw in my 965 and see If we can beat the pants off you guys.









Glad to see this club is still alive and kicking!


----------



## TheReaper521

Hi there, I saw that there are a ton of users of this motherboard, and am hoping maybe someone will have a solution to the issue I am having.

First, here's my validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=950785

Now, the issue I have is with my memory settings.

I have Corsair XMS 1066 memory, however, when I try to boot it as 1066 memory. It will get either to the windows 7 password screen, and then BSOD after I put in my password OR it will BSOD right after the windows logo before the PW screen loads.

With the memory running as DDR2 800 it runs a full test using Burnin Test, and I have yet to crash it. My max uptime with current settings is about 2 weeks.

Any suggestions to get the RAM running as 1066?

My other question is: Does anyone have known good settings to run a 9850 on an m2n32-sli deluxe at perhaps 3.25 GHZ? I've gotten it to run and boot that high, but it loses stability after about an hour running BurnIn Test. (50-52 C is the temperature mine is at under a full load 30 C idle)


----------



## Tator Tot

Simply put, it's because you are running 4 sticks of RAM, and AMD Only states 1066 in 2 channel (2 sticks/2 slots) of RAM as compatibility.

Nothing you can really do about that, as very few chips are actually able to hold 4 sticks at 1066 stable.

If you have the voltage option, try increasing your CPU-NB Voltage.


----------



## N2Gaming

IMHO your not gonna be able to get 8Gig of ram to run at DDR 1066 on this mobo w/out a heck of a lot of tweeking. To be quite Honest I have not been able to utilize 8G of ram in my sig rig at DDR 1066 stable. I am running 1013 stable atm but not 1066. To be honest w/you. You may be able to run your ram at DDR 800 w/timings set at 4.4.4.12.2T


----------



## Dale-C

Well the M2N32SLI-Deluxe doesn't like ram values over 800Mhz, from my experience. You will just have to run the ram at 800 and overclock to 1066 or more. What Multiplier are you using? Try 266x12 at 1.4 Volts and set the RAM at 800Mhz with +0.025 Volts more than stock, HT at 4x with +0.075 on NB-SB HT and +0.100 on NB-CPU HT and you should be stable and your RAM will be running at 1064Mhz.


----------



## TheReaper521

Won't boot on those settings. Tinkering with it a bit.

After tinkering with it a bit... here is what I came up with. I can't seem to get it stable any faster.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=951076


----------



## Brfest

is possible install nvidia system tools using a ati radeon graphic card?
i buy a phenom II x4 965 and i have hd 4890,if is possible use the processor using hd 4890 what i need to do?

MB m2n32-sli deluxe (bios 2209)


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheReaper521* 
Won't boot on those settings. Tinkering with it a bit.

After tinkering with it a bit... here is what I came up with. I can't seem to get it stable any faster.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=951076

You could also try adjusting the clock skew and DRAM termination values.
AM3 CPUs seem to prefer +150 clock skew on both channels: I suggest you try that on your system too.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brfest*


is possible install nvidia system tools using a ati radeon graphic card?
i buy a phenom II x4 965 and i have hd 4890,if is possible use the processor using hd 4890 what i need to do?

MB m2n32-sli deluxe (bios 2209)


Brfest, hopefully another member can explain this in more detail since I have little experience with this but I believe you need to first run the application with a nVidia card and then save the profile. After the profile has been saved you can then reinstall your ATI video card. The application should still load properly as long as you use the previous profile. Again though hopefully another member can provide more details on this.

Good luck


----------



## TheReaper521

Well, I remained stable gaming (L4D2, Killing Floor, TF2, UT3) for 9 hours, and then UT3 crashed with an unreadable block error, followed by a blue screen when win7 was trying to close UT3 which said "system service exception" I didn't think to write down the whole crash string. New question I have is, should I back down off the FSB to avoid this unstability? Just looking for advice from those more experienced in overclocking.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReaper521*


Well, I remained stable gaming (L4D2, Killing Floor, TF2, UT3) for 9 hours, and then UT3 crashed with an unreadable block error, followed by a blue screen when win7 was trying to close UT3 which said "system service exception" I didn't think to write down the whole crash string. New question I have is, should I back down off the FSB to avoid this unstability? Just looking for advice from those more experienced in overclocking.


TheReaper521m, have you ran stability testing with Prime95? If so how long was that test performed?

Try backing down your cpu overclock 100Mhz to see if that helps with stability ingame. It's possible that the overclock you are gaming with may not be stable.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

You know Thlnk3r. I have started to run Memtest86+ tests 5 & 8 before running any other stress tests. This way if the problem is RAM related then I get my answer a lot quicker and don't waste hours on Stress testing to have P95 fail a few hours in.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


You know Thlnk3r. I have started to run Memtest86+ tests 5 & 8 before running any other stress tests. This way if the problem is RAM related then I get my answer a lot quicker and don't waste hours on Stress testing to have P95 fail a few hours in.










N2Gaming, right on man. Those tests are definitely the ones to run before going into Windows. Glad it's working out for you


----------



## uweFR

Hi, seeing that there are more issues for the 965 i have chosen the 940.
After watching your achieved core clocks that are about the same.

3520 MHz is running for my very stable with a good air cooler.


----------



## N2Gaming

I'll have to add you uweFR & TheReaper521 to the Roster and I'll get you two on the google spread sheet as soon as I can log into my Google docs. I seem to have forgot my password.







I just figured out what I was doing wrong. Aparently I have to add @yahoo.com at the end of my user name.


----------



## N2Gaming

Congrats to all who make this a great club and cheers to all our members.









With out each and every one of you we would not have reached this momentous status.









Thank you all,

N2G


----------



## kaptain_zero

Hopefully I'm not too late for all the fun. I've been using an M2N32 SLI Deluxe board for a few years now and decided to look at updating from my Athlon DX 2 5200 cpu to get some more mileage out of this board before the next full build. I'm not much of an over clocker but I do try to boost things a wee bit.

The obligatory link:
][/URL]

I have a lot of reading ahead of me before I forge ahead with my project, though some new parts are already on their way.

Regards

Christian


----------



## N2Gaming

Hi kaptain_zero, welcome to the Club and OCN .







I'll get you on the Club Roster.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Congrats to all who make this a great club and cheers to all our members.









With out each and every one of you we would not have reached this momentous status.









Thank you all,

N2G



. . . . . I would half to say "Thank YOU, N2Gaming"







for stepping in and taking over to keeping this Thread ALIVE & Cookin' ! ! ! [otherwise this milestone wouldn't of been made, rite?







]






















.....keep us all going, & going, & going . . . . . . . . .









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thank you mr. Charles.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. Charles*


. . . . . I would half to say "Thank YOU, N2Gaming"







for stepping in and taking over to keeping this Thread ALIVE & Cookin


Agreed!

N2Gaming has done an excellent job with this thread


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Agreed!

N2Gaming has done an excellent job with this thread










AMAZING THREAD....MAY SHE KEEP GOING LIKE THE ENERGIZER BUNNY...







ROCK ON!


----------



## Kaputto

Hi,

i bought a Phenom II 940BE i hope it works on my M2N32-Sli WS Pro....








Last night i downgrade to the "old" bios version 1802........

I hope i post in the evening a Cpu-Z Validation

excuse my horrible english


----------



## N2Gaming

Thank you Thlnk3r









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


AMAZING THREAD.....







ROCK ON!


 Yup yup...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaputto*


Hi, i bought a Phenom II 940 BE i hope it works on my M2N32-Sli WS Pro


 Yeah especially since you would be the first one in the club to try it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaputto*


Last night i downgrade to the "old" bios version 1802........












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaputto*


I hope i post in the evening a Cpu-Z Validation


Me too this would make it possible for me to add your rig to the Google CPU compatabilty chart.







Crosses fingers.


----------



## Slink

Noting the theme of things around here: This thread has indisputably been an utterly invaluable resource for many M2N owners, including myself. Other good things have come of it along the way, and it's been a great "foot in" to the OCN for many of us as well, including myself again.









// BTW, sorry I never validated my Kuma CPU.  Maybe I should do that...

// I think my next purchase will be a Deneb, after having reviewed the Propus core (has no L3 cache) and other cores.

// Question: When Newegg says that this core is 95W TDP and this one is 125W TDP, doesn't that just pertain to how fast the core is set to run?? Perhaps one has a more efficient power system.

And why the bloody'ell is this one only 65W TDP??


----------



## mr-Charles

Slink

Quote:

And why the bloody'ell is this one only 65W TDP??
. . . . i think this is pretty much a good answer for *That* particular question of concern = ....._*This is NOT a CPU designed for over-clocking--it's the exact opposite. Hand picked by AMD to be extremely powerful, but easy on your Electric bill---*_

........my .02 worth . . . . .









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. Charles*


Slink. . . . i think this is pretty much a good answer for *That* particular question of concern = ....._*This is NOT a CPU designed for over-clocking--it's the exact opposite. Hand picked by AMD to be extremely powerful, but easy on your Electric bill--- *_
........my .02 worth . . . . .







mr. Charles .







.


This ^ and for the other 95 & 125w 945's, well the 95w has a max volt of 1.425 while the 125w has 1.50w max so you may be able to push move volts through the 125w but it quite possibly will run hotter because of this. Oh and the 95w is prolly the C3 rev: meaning it's newer and requires less wattage/voltage to keep up w/the older 125w variant.

hope that helps.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


And why the bloody'ell is this one only 65W TDP??


That chip is only 65watts as they reduced the clock speed, & also lowered the CPU stock voltage.

Nothing is physically different, but all Phenom II x* ***e chips are binned for the lowest voltage possible.

Also, the difference between the 945 95watt & 945 125watt is the CPU-NB (IMC.)

The 125watt 945 uses the same IMC as the older 955BE (C2 revision) while the 95watt 945 uses the same IMC as the older 965BE (C2 revision). And the 965BE (140watt) IMC worked better than the older 955BE (c2)'s and would clock higher with faster RAM.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks for the info Tator. Now I goes to strike through my last post.


----------



## deejaya

Thanks to this thread, I have a 125W X4 965 and a zalman CNPS10x waiting for me to pick up in about 10 hours time.

Thanks to the guy who posted about his sons machine, I have an 8600 in PCIe slot 2 so I can use Nvidia System Tools to tweak the cpu into action.

Hopefully, this will somewhat solve my current X2 4800 silly temperature problem.. It's probably just a thermal compound issue but this thread gave me an excuse to push my M2N32-Sli Deluxe again!


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey deejaya welcome to OCN and thanks for dropping in on us. If you wish to join you are more then welcome. I would just have to request that you re-read the opening post of this club so you understand how to make it official.

Cya around,

N2G


----------



## danzo337

Problem with my M2N32-SLI Premium Vista Eiditon with the build listed.

Doesn't like to boot up... some times it'll boot up and everything will be ok, but then once I try to restart, it won't boot up again. Has happened quite a bit lately.

Managed to do memtest86, passed 5 times. Tried the ram, GPU, CPU on a different PC and booted up fine.

Any ideas what the problem might be? Is this motherboard on it's way out?

Ram/PSU/GPU were purchased recently new.


----------



## N2Gaming

It could be any number of things TBO.

Is that a 140w cpu?
If so it may be possible your mobo is on it's way out?
Do you have a digital multi meter you could test all 3 voltage rails of your PSU with. i.e. 12v, 5v, 3.3v? " For some reason I can't recal if 3.3v is correct but it sounds about right to me anyway. "
Do you know if you might have some lint/debrit trapped in your Ram or GPU slots?
Did you use the same power supply in the other system when you tested the CPU/RAM etc etc?
Have you tried the other PSU in your sig rig yet if different PSU's are in use between the two systems?
What BIOS version are you using?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danzo337*


Doesn't like to boot up... some times it'll boot up and everything will be ok, but then once I try to restart, it won't boot up again. Has happened quite a bit lately.


Danzo337, what exactly is being displayed when it doesn't "boot up"? Does it lock up at the POST screen? Is anything overclocked? Highly unlikely but the cmos battery may be at fault. I would check the voltage just to be sure.

Good luck


----------



## Kaputto

It..... Works..............


----------



## Kaputto

The Phenom II 940 BE works but in Cpu-z and Windows i have a Unknowen CPU... 
And i canÂ´t install AMD K10 Drivers....


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaputto*


It..... Works..............


.....hey ! ! . .







. . . HEY ! ! ! GREAT NEW's> > > > let's make it Official and hurry and get your =CPU-Z Validation= to for show N2Gaming, and he'll place you up on the list for here >>>>>







. . . . . as well as CONGRAT's 2Ya









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Kaputto

Done............ ^^

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=956308
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=956408


----------



## danzo337

*125w CPU.
*Nope, don't have one of those.
*System is dust free.
*Will try swapping PSU's, never thought to since it's basically brand new.
*BIOS revision 1304 (latest)

*Don't have a PC speaker, so I can't hear the BEEPS.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


It could be any number of things TBO.

Is that a 140w cpu?
If so it may be possible your mobo is on it's way out?
Do you have a digital multi meter you could test all 3 voltage rails of your PSU with. i.e. 12v, 5v, 3.3v? " For some reason I can't recal if 3.3v is correct but it sounds about right to me anyway. "
Do you know if you might have some lint/debrit trapped in your Ram or GPU slots?
Did you use the same power supply in the other system when you tested the CPU/RAM etc etc?
Have you tried the other PSU in your sig rig yet if different PSU's are in use between the two systems?
What BIOS version are you using?


----------



## danzo337

Blank, nada, zilch, zippo, zero.

Nope, running stock with default bios settings.

Looks like I need to buy me one of those voltage testers.

What is it called exactly? And how much are they?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Danzo337, what exactly is being displayed when it doesn't "boot up"? Does it lock up at the POST screen? Is anything overclocked? Highly unlikely but the cmos battery may be at fault. I would check the voltage just to be sure.

Good luck


----------



## danzo337

Same thing with the other PSU... No boot/post.

Is this a symptom of a fried mobo? The LED lights up, all fans are going..


----------



## mr-Charles

....danzo337....... for just out of the blue, > > have you tried with only one stick of ram???

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## deejaya

Thanks to all the great help here!

Quick recap:
Required PS/2 keyboard to access bios
Required GF installation to PCIe slot 2 for NV System Tools
Required manually setting 17x multiplier in bios
Required manually setting 1.35Vcore in bios
Required turning USB Legacy to disabled in bios (edit)

This thread is epic.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=956484


----------



## danzo337

Yep, I tried the ram thing.

I just swapped everything on to my other mobo (M2N4-SLI) everything booted up fine 1 shot..

Going to try to put on my other parts on the other mobo, see it that'll work out.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deejaya* 
Thanks to all the great help here!

Quick recap:
Required PS/2 keyboard to access bios
Required GF installation to PCIe slot 2 for NV System Tools
Required manually setting 17x multiplier in bios
Required manually setting 1.35Vcore in bios
Required turning USB Legacy to disabled in bios (edit)

Deejaya, thank you for posting up the notes. I'll have to remember that next time a user has a similar issue









Quote:


Originally Posted by *danzo337* 
Yep, I tried the ram thing.

I just swapped everything on to my other mobo (M2N4-SLI) everything booted up fine 1 shot..

Going to try to put on my other parts on the other mobo, see it that'll work out.

Danzo337, for measuring the voltage you'll need a multimeter. A multimeter ranges from anywhere from $20 - $50+. The cmos battery is a CR2032. It should be rated at 3.0+ volts. I highly doubt it's the battery but it's still good to have the available tools to rule that piece out.

Good luck


----------



## mr-Charles

.......totally a bummer of a situation to hit you so sudden; I had that situation happen only once on me and that was when i had 1 stick of ram to decide to go south; that's basically why i ask'd to see if you could of gotten a bit-O-luck with a quick & cheap fix, BUt, sorry to see that's NOT going to be the case as it's starting to look like. . .







. . .i feel/know the frustration upon ya Budd..........









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## danzo337

Wouldn't mind so much, but I had recently bought it like a month ago used off of a guy..

Was working ok at the beginning but randomly started to not want to boot up.

That'll definitely be the last time I buy a used mobo. Only bought it hoping to be able to overclock better.. doesn't look like that'll be happening now.

Other components aren't booting up on the M2N32 either.

Back to square one.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaputto* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=956408

Welcome to the Club.

danzo can you RMA the mobo. Here is a few cheap Digital multimeters for less then $10.00 at Harbor Freight tools

Edit: I forgot about this $3.99 Digtial multimeter I have linked in the first page of this club thread.


----------



## Slink

Good news from new members. ^_^ welcome in.







Glad to see so many 940 Validations, as that's probably the chip that I'll buy.

I got another Q for you all. Why is it that these two cores (Deneb 940 and Deneb 945) have different TDP? I noted a different Hyper Transport speed.

P.S. 600 posts. Wewt.


----------



## imh073p

Yes i am also pleased to see so many 940 validations.


----------



## N2Gaming

Welcome to the Club deejaya. I must have some how missed your post earlier.


----------



## danzo337

Ok, now it's booting up every time.. with my other parts.. ?_?

Only difference in the other setup was.. switched the HD sata port.. switched the usb plugs.. and this tower has a PC speaker..

Will try swapping back now :|


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Good news from new members. ^_^ welcome in.







Glad to see so many 940 Validations, as that's probably the chip that I'll buy.

I got another Q for you all. Why is it that these two cores (Deneb 940 and Deneb 945) have different TDP? I noted a different Hyper Transport speed.

P.S. 600 posts. Wewt.

The two chips are slightly different in structure and design.

Most notably is the Hyper Transport 3.0 spec utilizing the up to 5200MT/s transfer rate.

AMD also made the AM3 version CPU's more power efficient, and usually, they'll give Black Edition CPU's a higher stock voltage (1.4v vs 1.325v) and inflate the TDP some so that people don't look at the chip and think they can clock up on a board that's only designed for 95watt CPU's.

Since Black Edition is synonymous with Overclocking, and regular CPU's are not, it helps keep the more un-educated consumers from damaging their hardware.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey Tator Salad, I joke because I still love that guy " Larry the Cable guy " They call me Tator Salad...

Any way after a 6 Pack of bullets I still have enough sense in me " but just barely " to concur to your last post as it make very good sense. GJ.


----------



## Tator Tot

After a six pack of Guinness the last thing on my mind is computers LOL.

Though, apparently I make a very good Python teacher while intoxicated.


----------



## uweFR

Puhhh... look at my memory/cache benchmarks from everest. Level 3 cache bandwidth about the same as my DDR800 ram? So the L3 gives only minor performance advantage to my 940BE? I had big expectations in getting 6MB L3. The bench seems plausible compared to other screen shots i saw and is no defect chip.

But can someone explain pls why NB (L3Cache) speed of 1600MHz gives no really better bandwidth than 2x400MHz DDR?

And: What advanced voltage control and chipset settings in BIOS should I try to significantly boost the reference clock to get better NB speed? I read a maximum for the M2N32 HT bus of 1500MHz (i.e. 250x5) but my board collapses at any setting beyond 220 MHz FSB and not even this is prime stable for an hour or more. I tried to set it at 250x4 giving HT of 1000 but no success. No difference when setting NB to SB also to 4x.

Here is the screen shot of Everest Memory bench:


----------



## N2Gaming

eweFR,

It's obvious to me you need to run tighter timings on your ram at DDR2-400 speeds to aquire a decent bench score. I run my X4 940 in My Destoyer and I only get max 8400MB/s Read L1 cache. I would try to adjust your FSB so your HT link is as close to as possible to 1800MHz and then see what your NB Frequency is at that point. What is your NB Frequency runnin at any way?


----------



## Slink

Chalk up one more B.A. answer to Tator Tot.







Thanks again!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey Tator Salad, I joke because I still love that guy " Larry the Cable guy " They call me Tator Salad...

Any way after a 6 Pack of bullets I still have enough sense in me " but just barely " to concur to your last post as it make very good sense. GJ.


I do believe you mean Ron White.







Funny as heck.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Edit: I forgot about this $3.99 Digtial multimeter I have linked in the first page of this club thread.


N2Gaming, wow...good deal dude! Nice find...great price









Quote:



Originally Posted by *uweFR*


Puhhh... look at my memory/cache benchmarks from everest. Level 3 cache bandwidth about the same as my DDR800 ram? So the L3 gives only minor performance advantage to my 940BE? I had big expectations in getting 6MB L3. The bench seems plausible compared to other screen shots i saw and is no defect chip.


uweFR, if you're capable of overclocking your NB Frequency then please do so. You'll see a noticeable increase in Memory Read speeds via Everest. Tighter sub-timings with a overclocked NB Freq is a great combo. I saw 1000MB/s+ increase on my setup by doing just that.

Good luck


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
I do believe you mean Ron White.







Funny as heck.

Oh yeah your right, I knew it was one of those Blue Collar guys. LOL He says " I put M&M's in his My dogs cheeks and wake him up " Then says it's gonna be a good day Spike







or what ever his dogs name was...


----------



## uweFR

Ja, i relaxed the ddr2 timings (the g skill 6400s give 4-4-4-12 and i get some little boost then) until I managed to raise the FSB/NB for getting faster L3.

The L3 clock is the NB clock.

My main issue is the poor L3 bandwidth. Who needs a L3 at the speed of the system memory? No one I guess.

But anyway the DDR2 memory bandwidth should not affect any CPU cache speed, or am I wrong?

My North-bridge is when screenshotting at stock.

FSB 200 that results in NB 1600 as the PhnenomII NB multiplier is fix 8x for our main board M2N32.

1800 HT you said. That means FSB360x5 and would give a NB speed of 360x8=2880 . YEEESSS! I would be really glad if you can explain my how with the M2N32 main board.

This would raise the L3 cache speed by x1.8 compared to my stock 1600 and results in L3 memory bench of 14000-16000 MB/s.

For all of us M2N32 (AM2) 940BE users only such a solution would really unlock the PhenomII performance. Most of the posted validations show FSB of 200 all of them have such poor L3 cache speed.

I see at the bios the following related entries:

CPU speed (FSB) and HT multi 1-5 seems clear.

But what about the following? How to set these to gain a FSB360/HT1800.

Remember: I never reached FSB 225 stable. And everyone said 2008 that the M2N32 is rocksolide to overclock.

NB to SB speed (200-400)

NB multi 1-5

SB multi 1-5

bandwidths 8-8 to 16-16

NB to SB voltage

CPU to NB voltage

SB voltage


----------



## N2Gaming

uweFR,

IMO you or any one else w/this mobo will ever obtain FSB of 360/380 most likly you will be able to achieve 280-300FSB but that is quite enough to obtain HT link 1800-200. Even @ 220x HT link of 8x you would be at 1760. The NB on these CPU's should default to 9x no matter what your HT Multi is set at. So is you run your FSB at 220x9 you would have in theory a NB Frequency of 1980.







now on the other hand if you can run your FSB @ 260x9 you would in theory have your NB running at 2340MHz FTW.

I can't tell you that your ram is the problem but I suspect something along those lines.

Edit: I'm running low on my MX-2 TIM and I'm in the process of getting ready to possibly move if the owner sells and I am not the buyer so you can understand my not wanting to pull my x4 940 out of my sig rig to walk yo through the process.


----------



## uweFR

Great to have you here, friend.

NB multi here is fix 8x. Trust me. At 225 i see NB of 1800.

I took my NB cooler and a chassis fan from the main board regulated supply and wired it to the power supply. Also I disconnected my extensive flight controllers from the USB.

The board seems much more reliable now. Could have think about the boards power regarding the new CPU much earlier.

I target now FSB 250x5HT or maybe x4HT.

Only 3







questions: What voltage regarding the NB should I raise when i come to dead end? As far I understood for a AM2 board the vcore is anyway identical to the CPU to NB voltage. Is there another voltage that additionally stabilizes the NB?

Second: Shall I reduce from 16-16 to 8-8 width for high FSB?

Third: Can I leave all NB to SB settings Auto?

Thanks!!!


----------



## N2Gaming

Number #1 I'm not sure atm.

#2 = No

#3 = yes but IMO you should set NB to SB to 200MHz


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uweFR*


What voltage regarding the NB should I raise when i come to dead end?


uweFR, when I start noticing instability during testing with the HT Clock I usually will bump the voltage in small increments of 0.025. That in my experience seems to work best.

Good luck


----------



## Dale-C

I do +0.075 on both CPU-NB and NB to SB chipsets. And I Can get 1250HT stable. 250x5.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dale-C* 
I do +0.075 on both CPU-NB and NB to SB chipsets. And I Can get 1250HT stable. 250x5.

Dale-C, I might be mistaken but I don't think the M2N boards have a cpu-nb voltage control. That unfortunately is the only disadvantage I see with this board.


----------



## N2Gaming

uweFR,

You can look at a couple of CPU-Z validations found in the Google CPU Compatabilty list to get an idea of what is possible on your Mobo .

Dr Swizz has some nice OC's w/this mobo as you can see from the link. You may be able to get your NB running faster w/the right RAM timings and voltage. I think you may be onto something if there is no NB voltage adjustment on the CPU side and if this is the case then that could explain why so many report very high CPU temps but I remain optamistic to that not being the case.


----------



## Dale-C

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Dale-C, I might be mistaken but I don't think the M2N boards have a cpu-nb voltage control. That unfortunately is the only disadvantage I see with this board.


Hmm I recall hey do, oh well Ill chuck in my M2N32 next week when I get my RAM, and see what voltages there are. My current mobo the M57SLI is only good for Cas3 latencies, but 1 of my sticks kinda doesn't work anymore (whoops) and they don't make OCZ System Elite anymore







So 3GB of Corsair Value RAM should do! Oh and my M57SLI has Voltages for CPU-NB and NB-SB.


----------



## N2Gaming

Dale-C: Whaaaaa??? I see no real world comparrison to an M57SLI


----------



## Dale-C

Aye?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dale-C* 
Aye?

That is not ASUS product nor is it any M2N series product so I see no real world comp... Sorry but I don't even look at other manufactures when looking at what is possible on these mobo's.









I'm not trying to be rude but I'm just trying to keep it real for all M2N users.


----------



## Dale-C

Yea ok


----------



## uweFR

Alright! After consolidating mobos power supply I reached FSB 240x5 primestable.

The so gained NB/L3cache speed gives to my 940BE a quite noticeable performance boost. You really feel it in XP64, although not reflected in every benchmark.

L3 is now from stock M2N32 1600 raised to 1920.

Thinking about: Who needs a L3cache operating at system memory speeds (please say im wrong, not understanding data widths and latency and the cores exchange data on it what IS a benefit) but anyway I think NB/L3 optimizing is a critical issue for all of us M2N32 Phenom II users.

Before manipulating NB/SB voltages to reach FSB 250x5 I need to know:

What are the auto values for NB/SB voltages? It is not the lowest shown value or is it? The manual PDF gives no hint.

Attached my cache benchmarks for 200 and 240 FSB

I saw benches by AMD7 mobos (free CPU-NB multi) getting 20000-40000 MB/s Level 3 Cache.

Of course this only affects tasks that fit into the 6 MB L3, but aside from heavy computing, everydays handling will sure be faster. Each core can suck theoretically 64 bit data every few clocks, so 8 times a Byte some billion times a second for each core. The theoretical amount is even exceeding 20000-40000 MB/s by far.


----------



## Gyro

uweFR, look under mb/chipset, nb/sb tab in everest.That I think is the default core volts.
Mine reads as 1.2v nb core, 1.5v sb core.

Thinker, not sure if this is the same setting you are talking about, cpu-nb HT voltage control,but there is an option for it in the m2n32-sli bios.see pic below

Gyro


----------



## uweFR

thanks... at last i found it. Didn't recognize the Tabs so far. (I am new to Everest and OC)


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blizard985*


my mobo m2n sli deluxe, bios 1701, ddr2 667mhz, phenom II 995 BE works smoothly! thanks ppl for tips 'n tricks









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=934483


Has anyone gotten a single C3 revision Phenom II to work on the M2N board? I want to get the C3 instead of the C2. 

EDIT: Nevermind, mr. Charles' sig rig has proven it. I'm gettin the 955 BE C3


----------



## N2Gaming

uweFR looks good. Did you try unganged at 240 FSB? I see unganged at 200 and ganged at 240...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Thinker, not sure if this is the same setting you are talking about, cpu-nb HT voltage control,but there is an option for it in the m2n32-sli bios.see pic below


Gyro, that is definitely it. I thought you guys had said this voltage control was not on these boards?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Gyro, that is definitely it. I thought you guys had said this voltage control was not on these boards?










From my (limited) experience this voltage control does not work properly: I was never able to overclock the NB/L3 cache on my Phenom II 720 any higher by increasing the voltage (and there is nothing wrong with the CPU itself. I tested it on an AM2+ board and was then able to overclock the NB allot higher by raising the appropriate voltage).


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrSwizz* 
From my (limited) experience this voltage control does not work properly

DrSwizz, thank you for clarifying. I think I remember N2Gaming basically saying the same thing however I can't be certain. Hopefully he can chime in when he has a second...


----------



## N2Gaming

I would have tried to answer the question relating to L3 & NB overclocking but either I don't remember or it's quite possible I never got that far w/overclocking my X4 940 on this mobo. Sorry I can't be of more help on this one.


----------



## carman594

Hey guys, I haven't been up to date with OC'ing lately. I currently have an AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ with the M2N-32 on 2001 BIOS. I noticed ASUS has released a few BIOS updates since then. Which is currently the best BIOS for overclocking the Athlon 64 X2 processors?

Also, I'm running Windows 7 64 bit. Is anyone else having problems where the internet will randomly disconnect and say, "network gateway not available"?


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carman594*


Hey guys, I haven't been up to date with OC'ing lately. I currently have an AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ with the M2N-32 on 2001 BIOS. I noticed ASUS has released a few BIOS updates since then. Which is currently the best BIOS for overclocking the Athlon 64 X2 processors?

Also, I'm running Windows 7 64 bit. Is anyone else having problems where the internet will randomly disconnect and say, "network gateway not available"?


get the newest bios.. it is great for oc'ing.. as for the network dropping i had the same issue, i disabled the network adapter, and changed it to the other one and haven't had a problem sense.


----------



## carman594

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


get the newest bios.. it is great for oc'ing.. as for the network dropping i had the same issue, i disabled the network adapter, and changed it to the other one and haven't had a problem sense.


Which BIOS version are you using? Also, which network adapter are you using, #1, #2, or wireless?


----------



## The Fryer

i am using the rev. 1701. 10/02/2008. and network adapter i is number 2. i dont have wireless. but i did try my linksys pci wireless card, and no matter what it will not install or work right in win 7 x64bit. i have yet to figure out why other than bad driver support from linksys, as it works fine under xp 32 and 64 bit and vista.


----------



## carman594

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
i am using the rev. 1701. 10/02/2008. and network adapter i is number 2. i dont have wireless. but i did try my linksys pci wireless card, and no matter what it will not install or work right in win 7 x64bit. i have yet to figure out why other than bad driver support from linksys, as it works fine under xp 32 and 64 bit and vista.

oh. So you think I should downgrade my 2001 bios to 1701? Because I think they have 2209 even out now.


----------



## The Fryer

what? realy... i will have to look. i didnt know of a new one.. maybe we have diff mobos but i dont think we do.


----------



## carman594

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
what? realy... i will have to look. i didnt know of a new one.. maybe we have diff mobos but i dont think we do.

I have the M2N32.


----------



## The Fryer

ahhh ok
i have the m2n-sli deluxe. sorry... i mis understood.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carman594* 
oh. So you think I should downgrade my 2001 bios to 1701? Because I think they have 2209 even out now.

. . . . just to help out = I *AM* using BIOS v2209 for this system in my sig, and without any problem's nor any kind of hiccup's , even for OC'n. .







. . [ funny tho, on the ASUS sight it states any version above 2205 is a "Beta" version....]...again, jst my 0.02 worth-O-help . . .









>>>...click here2C...<<< . . . then click Download, then pick your OS, and open up the "BIOS (History)": and *TADA* . . .

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## carman594

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr. Charles* 
. . . . just to help out = I *AM* using BIOS v2209 for this system in my sig, and without any problem's nor any kind of hiccup's , even for OC'n. .







. . [ funny tho, on the ASUS sight it states any version above 2205 is a "Beta" version....]...again, jst my 0.02 worth-O-help . . .









mr. Charles .









.

Have you tried it on an AM2 chip like mine?


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carman594* 
Have you tried it on an AM2 chip like mine?

. . . . *YES*, when i first came into this Thread/sight, i had the AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ chip...and it work'd as well . . .









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## carman594

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. Charles*


. . . . *YES*, when i first came into this Thread/sight, i had the AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ chip...and it work'd as well . . .









mr. Charles .









.


Which bios did you use for the AM2 processor?


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carman594*


Which bios did you use for the AM2 processor?


. . . . . funny thing is, when i got this mthrbrd it had BIOS 903 >>> ??? that's NOT even listed on ASUS's BIOS sight(history) & YES, i did save it before start'd flashing to newer one's; but, i just flash'd each and every one of those for showing, and i am & have been using 2209(beta) since . . . . hope that help's ya out and gives you a good idea and ease on piece of mind . . .







. .

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## uweFR

@N2Gaming

Ok, did now benchmark for both. Ganged and Unganged at 240FSB.

Interesting... Unganged lowers reading bandwidth for both, system memory AND L3 cache. It sets the L3 also to unganged mode?

See the attachments.

About NB/L3 tweaking i have to say: Although the better L3 affects CPU benchmarks only marginal and core clocks do this proportional to clock, i have by the L3 improvement much faster response times at overall computer handling. The "feeling" speed in Windows is much improved, much more than by my core clock OC from 3GHz to 3.6GHz.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uweFR* 
@N2Gaming

Ok, did now benchmark for both. Ganged and Unganged FSB.

Interesting... Unganged lowers reading bandwidth for both, system memory AND L3 cache. It sets the L3 also to unganged mode?

uweFR, is the second screen shot "unganged"? Your memory read speeds went up quite a bit. Interesting results


----------



## uweFR

modes are shown on the screenshot "memory type".
Ganged is faster for both DDR2 AND L3 cache.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uweFR*


modes are shown on the screenshot "memory type".
Ganged is faster for both DDR2 AND L3 cache.


uweFR, thanks for the clarification. I should give "ganged" mode a try. Currently I'm running my set in "unganged" mode and I'm getting about 9400MB/s Memory Read in the Everest benchmark. I'll try and remember to post my results tonight here









Thanks again!


----------



## TheReaper521

So, I continued to mess with mine, because what seemed stable with quick tests, went unstable in 9-22 hours. This is my final (I'm not messing with it anymore!) setup. It turns out with my Phenom 9850 BE, overclocking the memory much more then this causes the memory to error out after a while. This is stable with Prime95 after 24 hours running it. (I might try bumping the multiplier up one more time eventually, but I'm going to get some good gaming in on this setup and see if I notice any framerate issues or anything first)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=962129


----------



## thlnk3r

TheReaper521, looks great. Were just trying to go for a solid overclock with minimal voltage increases? Overclocing with 4 sticks of memory is not easy. Good job









Good luck


----------



## Deathclaw

do you guys flash your bios using asus ez flash?
i should flash my bios and wondered should i do it using ez flash...
i have m2n-e but it's the same board only without the SLI...


----------



## TheReaper521

I used EZFlash

I was going for a stable overclock as close to 3GHz with my processor as I could get, with the RAM clocked up as high as I could get... I had to up the CPU-NB voltage 0.25v, Processor is at 1.35 in bios... although for whatever reason it always runs higher. Memory is up 0.75v from it's ddr2 800 spec of 1.8 volts.

So final settings changes in BIOS:

FSB: 215
CPU Voltage: 1.35v
CPU-NB: (gah I forget this one, just add 0.25v to the base)
Memory Voltage: 1.875v

I tried reducing the timings a notch for my memory, the system became very unstable. I think the problem is exactly as Think3r said. 4 sticks of RAM. I'm pretty happy with it, although I wish I could have gotten it stable at the 3.125 GHz I started with. Oh well... It'll make my outdated hardware run for another year or 2 while I decide what I'm going to build next!

(bah, ok so I changed my mind... I'm back messing with it)

N2Gaming, may as well wait to update any of my info, I'm probably going to be working on this overnight... I simply decided that I would get this to be a stable overclock with it all pushing a little harder. Hardware's all the same, but I am positive I can do better then what it's at.


----------



## Dale-C

Hey Reaper,

Your most likely going to need 2+ volts on 800Mhz RAM to get tight timings. Also Put your Processor at 1.3625, +0.75 Volts on the CPU-NB and You should be right then.


----------



## TheReaper521

Ironically that's exactly what I've done. It's booted. Although that doesn't mean a whole lot. I also bumped my FSB to 220.

It's running 220x13.5x with 4-4-4-12 timings at 2.075v on the memory, 1.275v on the cpu-nb... running prime95 now. Yay for flash games on the laptop.


----------



## TheReaper521

Ok, so I rebooted just so I could go ahead and put these BIOS settings up after running Prime95 for several hours.

CPU Freq: 223
DDR2 Voltage: 2.100V
CPU Voltage: 1.400V
CPU-NB:1.400V

RAM A&B clock skew: advance 150ps
timings: 4-4-4-12

(edit inc with new and FINAL validation)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=964702


----------



## N2Gaming

@ TheReaper, GJ man I changed your Validation for you.


----------



## Kaputto

Hi,

someone has the ddr2 at 800mhz frequency
if I set the ddr2 frequeny 800mhz the system didnÂ´t start.....


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaputto* 
Hi,

someone has the ddr2 at 800mhz frequency
if I set the ddr2 frequeny 800mhz the system didnÂ´t start.....

Never been able to get it to run at 800, only 667. I just o/c the FSB to bump on the memory speed!


----------



## danzo337

I have a M2N32-SLI Premium mobo with X2 6400.

Looking in to getting an SLI setup for the first time.

Choices are between 8800GT vs. 9800GT

Trying to breakdown some things:

Are 1GB models just gimmicks?

650w PSU enough juice?

PCI-E PSU connections are usually 6pin I'm assuming?

Will my CPU bottleneck the SLI'd GPU's?


----------



## N2Gaming

You may see a slight advantage using 9800 > 8800 especially if the 9800's have 1G of VRAM. The more video ram you have the higher you can set your resolutions on your graphics cards w/out noticing as much lag or stutter. 650w should be enough for those cards in SLI. 1MB video cards are no gimmic they have a purpose. Your CPU should not bottleneck thosed SLI'd cards much if at all but it really depends on the game and if it's a more cpu or gpu dependant game. PCIe connectors come w/both 6/8 pin connectors and some of the latest Nvidia Cards have requirements for both. I don't think any 88/9800GT cards require 8 pins but the GTX GTX+ might. Depending on what you pay for the 88/9800's your contemplating, you may be better off getting a couple of 250GSO or GTX260's.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danzo337*


Are 1GB models just gimmicks?

650w PSU enough juice?

PCI-E PSU connections are usually 6pin I'm assuming?

Will my CPU bottleneck the SLI'd GPU's?


1GB Models are good for resolutions higher than 1680x1050

Your PSU is really only a good 550watt PSU. As it only has 528watts on the 12v rail.

8800GT/9800GT both use just 1 6pin PCIe connector.

If your resolution is above 1680x1050 then your CPU just won't matter any more.


----------



## Dale-C

Oh man. Put in my M2N32 today with my new TRUE120 and it wouldnt post. Tried everything and then finally last thing I did was put in my old 8800GTS 320MB and yay it POSTed. When I had my 4850 in I was getting 1 long beep and 3 short ones and some somes it would do that then 4 short ones and not display anything. Ive been Googling and I found that 1 long and 3 short is either video card error or RAM. And this guy with the same motherboard but a 8800GTX had the same trouble.

Would upgrading my BIOS (Currently 1802) make my 4850 work?


----------



## N2Gaming

It may help but it sounds more like a hardware issue to me to be honest. I'm thinking maybe your GPU is defective, your Power supply is on it's way out or your motherboard is starting to have PCIe lane issues. Have you tested the Power supply and GPU in a different machine yet?


----------



## kaptain_zero

Just a quick post.... it appears that my hopes of upgrading my M2N32-SLI deluxe was short lived. After I ordered a Phenom 940 for the upgrade, my motherboard began having problems booting. I'd have to cycle the power supply right off and back on after 30 seconds several times to get it to boot. When turning the power back on, the lights on my card reader came on, indicating that power was getting through the usb port without booting the board. So... I grabbed a cheap Asus board to replace it. I got an M4A78-EM for cheap and it works fine with the ram I had and the new 940 cpu. Too bad, I really liked that M2N32 board. Now I'm short a Sata port but it'll do until Asus brings out a suitable replacement for the M2N32.... the Crosshair only has 5 sata connectors so that won't do...... There are a couple of other nice boards out there but nothing quite like the M2N32 SLI deluxe. Enjoy your boards as long as they last!

Regards

Christian


----------



## danzo337

Was just trying to flash my Bios, and it gave me an error then blacked out.

Can't remember what it said exactly, but it was something about mis matching info or something like that; I remember thinking that I forgot to reset my CMOS before doing the flash.

It won't boot now and I'm worried I may have corrupted the BIOS.

I'm currently letting it sit unplugged and resetting the CMOS.

Is my mobo toast?


----------



## N2Gaming

danzo, Your mobo would not be toast if you just corrupted your bios. There is something called crash free bios on these mobo's and is suppose to allow you to recover a bad flash. How well it actually works I can not say. I know when I flashed one of my mobo's to the 2205 back when it was a beta file slightly different from the official version available for download now I thought my mobo bios was a goner. Some how I was able to get it to POST and start working again up until I had to RMA the mobo







A bad flash can make your mobo very unstable and hard to re-flash but not intirely impossible.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## danzo337

Well,

I had the 1304 BIOS set on mine prior to the flash which was a Beta version and I wanted to flash it back to 1202 which is an official BIOS because my Windows 7 was acting up so I figured I should try to flash it back.

Is there a special procedure for "back" flashing a bios? From Beta back to official per se?

Oh, and my computer isn't posting at all now... oh knows.


----------



## N2Gaming

Flashing back to an earlier bios version works the same way it would if you were to flash it to a new bios version.

The biggest hassle on your hands atm is getting your system to post. Remove any periferals not needed to lessen any strain you may have on the mobo/PSU. You don't need aany HDD's & CD ROM drive if your using USB or floppy to flash your BIOS and you don't need 2 GPU's or any other expantion cards for sound, nic, video capture and so on.

Pull all but one stick of ram and try to get your system to post. Let it try to post for a long time it may take a few minutes to POST. Also when you have the battery out of the mobo during your CMOS reset you should push and hold the power button to drain any residual power out of the CMOS circuit and you can also do the same w/the reset button. Some suggest inserting the CMOS battery backwards but I prefer not to use this method unless it's my last resort prior to shipping the mobo off on a RMA. IF you have a removeable BIOS chip you may be able to have some one hot flash your chip for you on another identical mobo that is working.


----------



## Dale-C

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


It may help but it sounds more like a hardware issue to me to be honest. I'm thinking maybe your GPU is defective, your Power supply is on it's way out or your motherboard is starting to have PCIe lane issues. Have you tested the Power supply and GPU in a different machine yet?


They were both working before I switched motherboards.

Also on a good side note, I have my 6000+ at 3.4Ghz, HT Link at 1310Mhz and my RAM at 972Mhz! I put my CPU volts at 1.5625 (CPU-Z Reckons 1.6), RAM 2.05 I think, NB HT 1.3, NB-SB 1.275, test of the volts stock.

I haven't tested for stability yet except for a quick 6 minute one on Prime 95. And I installed my TRUE and it has 2 fans for a push pull and I put them at full speed 2100RPM and my CPU still got as hot at 56C, which is still a fair bit. Only noticeable temp drop is the idle which is around 30C which is quite good for 3.4Ghz at 1.6v


----------



## danzo337

This is BALLS. You weren't joking about this being a hassle.

I should've just left my BIOS alone.

Off to class, will rip it out and fiddle with it some more when I get back.


----------



## adventfred

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danzo337* 
This is BALLS. You weren't joking about this being a hassle.

I should've just left my BIOS alone.

Off to class, will rip it out and fiddle with it some more when I get back.

lol my mobo used to give that problem tho my mobo takes about 8secs to boot

i wonder how to use the crash free bios thing


----------



## danzo337

OK, now I'm home, and got it ripped out.

Seemed like unhooking everything has got it up and running again but I get a BIOS CHECKSUM error.

It's looking for a file called AWDFLASH.EXE.

So I turned it off while to load up everything on to my USB and now trying to boot it up again, and nothing again. What gives?


----------



## N2Gaming

Ha ha ha lol.

Sorry to laugh at you but I have been there and it's very frustrating. There is a few things we need to know.

Do you have a digital Multimeter?
Do you know if your CMOS Battery is any good?
Is your Power supply going dead on you? I know you said it worked fine in another system but this mobo may require more juice than the other mobo.
Cmos Checksum error happens when you try to make changes to the cmos and the changes don't take or save properly. This could be from having a weak CMOS battery or from a Bad Flash or even a week BIOS/CMOS power circuit. I'm not sure if you will be able to reflash but I would try to get the CMOS to save the settings by hitting the F1 key to continue or what ever the key is to allow the bios to try and boot up to your OS. Even if you don't have any periferals installed you may be able to get the CMOS to save properly so you don't keep getting the CMOS Checksum error. The CMOS Checksum error is what I got on my mobo before I started having issues that required me to RMA my mobo.

With a lot of luck you may be able to fix this issue but you need to know w/out any doubt that your CMOS battery is good and your power supply is good.


----------



## danzo337

No Digi meter.
Should be good? I'm not sure. Computer was running great before though before that BIOS flash messed up.
PSU that it was running on is basically new and was fine prior.

I'm not getting any luck posting, ready to chuck this thing in the toilet.

After some research, this is what I came up with:

**Found this article, sounds like he knows what he's doing and it's not too outdated, think I will try this out.

http://www.motherboardpoint.com/m2n3...ms-t61048.html

Will have to find a PCI card somehow though, but considering I had that one lucky boot earlier that showed a display, can't help but wonder, why wouldn't it now?

**Read about the PC surgeon method by hot flashing... no way I'm attempting that.

**Buying a new Bios chip is a waste of money imo, I paid $75 beans for this mobo like 2 months ago. If anything I'll suffer the loss and just swap these parts in my old mobo (m2n4-sli) and build a new comp.

On another note:
I have these 2 ancient IBM office PC's lying around my house, and I thought they'd for sure be using a PCI video card... but found that they were both AGP..?! EF EM EL!


----------



## Slink

Hey all. I just received my X4 955 BE. Should I update EZ-Flash and update BIOS to the latest version (2209)? Oh, nevermind: found it


----------



## ShortySmalls

ive got my old m2n32-sli deluxe wireless in my internet sharing rig. AMD 6000+ running in it, with 4gb ocz platnium 1066mhz ram. 3.45ghz 24/7 under a zalman 9500. Ill post up some pics and validation when i fire it up next (most likly tomarrow)


----------



## Slink

I've a few words of warning when installing the newest BIOS revision and a new CPU.
1. If you're running Vista x64 (or W7 x64, I suppose) the only method of BIOS flash is via the in-BIOS flash utility. This means you'll need a floppy disk, USB drive, or other acceptable storage device. You have to store the .bin file there (bios file).

2. Have a PS/2 keyboard handy. When the new BIOS defaults, newer USB keyboards won't work due to the "support legacy USB devices" or whatever. You have to go into the BIOS and disable it with a PS/2 keyboard. Under >onboard devices > usb (or something like that)

3. You may have to set the CPU freq + mult manually.

EDIT: Got my x4 955 BE working. ^_^ Aside from the above, it was pretty easy...


----------



## mr-Charles

. . . . . big NOTE of ADVICE=

reset all to STOCK FIRST ! ! ! ! BEFORE you decide to FLASH your BIOS> > > > sorry if i didn't give this information FIRST . . . . .

......{....good job Slink, glad all went well for ya....







}

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## hitoriko

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=980304 is this any good?


----------



## Dale-C

Try the 1803 BIOS.

Also my 6000+ is Stable at 3.4Ghz, HT at 1.3Ghz and RAM at 972Mhz!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=980226


----------



## mulkman

Hi,

Wondering if anyone has noticed any difference in performance after quad core install, on this board!

Does anyone still have their benchmark results, for before and after!

Any of the phenoms upto 9950 (Officially Supported)


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mulkman*


Hi,

Wondering if anyone has noticed any difference in performance after quad core install, on this board!

Does anyone still have their benchmark results, for before and after!

Any of the phenoms upto 9950 (Officially Supported)


VERY nice difference....I had the 5000 before the 940. My 3dmark 06 score went from average 8600 with the 5000 to 18000 with the 940. I also upgraded from a Geforce 9800gtx to a 260 216, so that helped to. Was a nice upgrade boost!


----------



## mulkman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502*


VERY nice difference....I had the 5000 before the 940. My 3dmark 06 score went from average 8600 with the 5000 to 18000 with the 940. I also upgraded from a Geforce 9800gtx to a 260 216, so that helped to. Was a nice upgrade boost!


Yeh, ive had this board for around 2 and half years now. Can't see any need to upgrade board altogether ayet little pointless.

Waiting for USB 3.0, New PCI etc

But I may upgrade my processor X2 5000+, looking to get the phenom 9950 as an upgrade.
The reason in which is I want to minimise any complications,

will the phenom 9950 give me a decent boost? Plus looking for a good cooler!
Any recommendations

Zalman 9700 ???


----------



## N2Gaming

Mulkman stay away from any 9950 BE 140w cpu's

I'd prefer to see you get a new AM3 X4 9xx CPU because you would have a great CPU if you upgrade your mobo in another year or so.

I'm not sure about how much of an improvement you will get w/a 9950 over your 5000+ but it should give you an edge in games that utilize more cpu cores i.e. GTA IV.


----------



## mulkman

Will possibly get the 125Watt version would should be decent enough, maybe OC it to 3.00GHZ.

Which would be good don't u think

But need to find a great cooler


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mulkman*


Will possibly get the 125Watt version would should be decent enough, maybe OC it to 3.00GHZ.

Which would be good don't u think

But need to find a great cooler


I would recommend going with the AM2+ 940. There is really no complications to installing this cpu on the board, at least there shouldn't be. With the AM2+ you should be able to o/c via the BIOS without issue. Of course get the new BIOS! The newer AM3's require a little more software 'tweaking' to get the CPU running correctly, but can be done quite easily also.

On another note...I have come across 2 sticks of DDR2 1066 ram, 2 x 2gb. I currently am running 4 sticks of DDR2 800. I figure it will be an upgrade so I will swap them out. Now is there any special settings I need to know about for the 1066? Meaning I currently have to set my ram to 667 for the board to boot with the 940. Can I set it to 1066 to boot or maybe 800 now? Any thoughts about maybe getting my FSB higher with 2 sticks instead of 4 and of course 1066 instead of 800.


----------



## N2Gaming

I would try to set your ram to 800 and overclock it from there otherwise you may need to set it to 1066 and not move your FSB much at all


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I would try to set your ram to 800 and overclock it from there otherwise you may need to set it to 1066 and not move your FSB much at all

Well I like setting the FSB as high as possible! To bad I can't hit the 300FSB like I did with my 5000...

Does this board officaily support 1066? Has anyone had any issues with running 1066 on the board? I ask this becuase looking up some info on it, some people have issues getting it stable since most boards only support 800.


----------



## Supergroover

Hey Guys,

Any chance the new PhII X6 CPU's will work with our mobo?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Supergroover* 
Hey Guys,

Any chance the new PhII X6 CPU's will work with our mobo?

As long as they support DDR2, they'll probably work just fine.


----------



## danzo337

Ok, so it would seem like my board is officially dusted.

I went out my way to buy a PCI video card to see if it would work with the Asus Crash Free Bios according to someone's tut, no luck.

Bothers me that I saw the Bios checksum error once but I restarted the computer like a doof. Feelin' like the mobo teased me.

Sad day.

Guess I'll be looking in to a new build.


----------



## N2Gaming

So what are you gonna do w/that board danzo?


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danzo337* 
Ok, so it would seem like my board is officially dusted.

I went out my way to buy a PCI video card to see if it would work with the Asus Crash Free Bios according to someone's tut, no luck.

Bothers me that I saw the Bios checksum error once but I restarted the computer like a doof. Feelin' like the mobo teased me.

Sad day.

Guess I'll be looking in to a new build.

Danzo, be careful not to overlook some things. I was getting a checksum error after an update/flash + CMOS clear via battery removal.

Were you using a USB keyboard, by any chance?? I had to connect an old PS/2 keyboard in order for my M2N to respond! *Please let me know.*

If you WERE using a USB keyboard, detach it, attach a PS/2 keyboard, and try to enter the BIOS. If you can access the BIOS, go to integrated peripherals -> USB and disable "USB Legacy Support". You may have to leave it disabled. Then your USB keyboard should work! Good luck!!!


----------



## Slink

Sorry about DP, but I didn't want to include all this in an edit, and I wanted to get back to Danzo asap...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mulkman*


Hi,

Wondering if anyone has noticed any difference in performance after quad core install, on this board!

Does anyone still have their benchmark results, for before and after!

Any of the phenoms upto 9950 (Officially Supported)


I have a Phenom II 955 quad that I _just_ installed in mine. I haven't seen a huge difference yet from having my 2.7GHz Kuma dual, but I still have to set my RAM higher and also test it in games. I'll get back to you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adventfred*


lol my mobo used to give that problem tho my mobo takes about 8secs to boot

i wonder how to use the crash free bios thing


I have never ever gotten the crash-free BIOS reset to work, and IDK what that's all about. As a matter of fact, I even installed a BIOS reset switch (wired to BIOS reset jumper). Anyway, I think every mobo manufacturer should include a backup BIOS ROM that cannot be overwritten, like Gigabyte does. I'd pay an extra $10 for one of those! :-/


----------



## pikka68

Today I installed a new processor on my M2N-SLI Deluxe.








The processor is the new AMD Phenom X4 Quad Core II 945
I am very happy!
It works very well and very little heat!








I was going to buy the 940, fortunately was not there, I have inquired on the internet, and when I saw that people were using the 945 without any problems I'm convinced!
With this processor I have the compatibility guaranteed to maimboard AM3 for the future.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=981595

Hello Pikka68


----------



## danzo337

Slink said:


> Danzo, be careful not to overlook some things. I was getting a checksum error after an update/flash + CMOS clear via battery removal.
> 
> Were you using a USB keyboard, by any chance?? I had to connect an old PS/2 keyboard in order for my M2N to respond! *Please let me know.*
> 
> Yep, PS/2 keyboard in use, PCI video card, IDE CD ROM is all that I have connected. Have tried with both PCIe and PCI video cards, still no luck in getting a display. Sounds like some activity is going on in the CD rom but I let it run for a while and nothing happens. Only thing I'm thinking I could try is the onboard video card but I don't have a female-male adapter or cable.
> 
> I really don't know what else to do. This BIOS seems to be corrupt beyond repair, even the CFB it seems.


----------



## danzo337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


So what are you gonna do w/that board danzo?


No clue. Sell it to the best offer? lol. Or just keep it around, maybe try a hot flash or something when an opportunity arises.


----------



## danzo337

How much is an RMA at Asus? I've never done an RMA before, not even sure how it really works, they fix it for you or something? At a fixed cost?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danzo337*


How much is an RMA at Asus? I've never done an RMA before, not even sure how it really works, they fix it for you or something? At a fixed cost?


Have a look at this sight. You may be able to salvage your mobo if it's any good but I would try an RMA if it's still under warranty.

http://www.biosman.com/Merchant2/mer...egory_Code=SOC


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danzo337*


How much is an RMA at Asus? I've never done an RMA before, not even sure how it really works, they fix it for you or something? At a fixed cost?


I would contact Asus and ask them. Chances are, they will do it for fairly cheap. If I were in your position, I'd pay to get this mobo fixed. IMO, it's worth it. Anyway, do you have the mobo with the PLCC? (removable bios chip)

If you do, I will hot-flash your chip for you for free. (You ARE talking about the M2N32-SLI, right? Uh oh, looks like you aren't. IDK if it takes the same BIOS...)


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danzo337* 
How much is an RMA at Asus? I've never done an RMA before, not even sure how it really works, they fix it for you or something? At a fixed cost?

with ASUS it's free less the shipping to them if it's still under warranty. If it's not under warranty then they may choose to repair it under a fee based cenario if one exists. I have not had to deal w/an out of warranty repair before w/any vendor so I don't know how that would work but if it's under warranty all you have to do is ship it to them on your dallar about $14.00 insured US dollars via USPS w/insurance and they fix it or ship you a new mobo. If your lucky and they don't have a replacement you could end up w/a new mobo like Spaceballsrules did. He ended up getting a brand new ASUS Crosshair II w/a 780a sli chip. Contact ASUS they will try to get your mobo working over the phone and if they can't get it working over the phone they should issue an RMA.


----------



## danzo337

Will give that a shot, ty mayne.


----------



## N2Gaming

NP main. After all it's my Yob Main.


----------



## mulkman

Hi,

I've seen the min thread of this topic, which lists all the supported processors

How comes "Phenom 9950" hasnt worked for anyone on this forum, it's officially supported ?


----------



## danzo337

RULE OF THUMB:

Flashing BIOS from a Beta version back to an Official version is dangerous zone.

Be cautious if you plan to do so.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mulkman* 
Hi,

I've seen the min thread of this topic, which lists all the supported processors

How comes "Phenom 9950" hasnt worked for anyone on this forum, it's officially supported ?

I don't think there is any one using the 9950 because it was only out for a little while before they released the x4 940 and a bios that would support them both. Many people who wanted a quad core would rather have a faster quad w/more cache. The first revision 9950 was 140w so it was not a good choice as it tends to run hot just like the X2 6400+ which also runs hot. If you can get a good deal on a 9950 BE 125w then I say go for it and post some benchmarks and tell us your experience w/the chip.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## The Fryer

well i took the plunge. i have the m2n-sli deluxe. i have been running an amd 5200 x2 from the factory 2.7ghz up to 3.4 for testing, but i normaly run it at 3.1. i have broke down and orderd me this

AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition Deneb 3.0GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM2+ 125W Quad-Core Processor - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103471

i hope this thing will work right with my mobo. if not i will be getting another one.. lol..


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
well i took the plunge. i have the m2n-sli deluxe. i have been running an amd 5200 x2 from the factory 2.7ghz up to 3.4 for testing, but i normaly run it at 3.1. i have broke down and orderd me this

AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition Deneb 3.0GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM2+ 125W Quad-Core Processor - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103471

i hope this thing will work right with my mobo. if not i will be getting another one.. lol..

The 940 will work fine, with the new BIOS!...ENJOY...









I installed my 1066 RAM. I got it to 1024 by setting it to 800 and bumping up the FSB...







. On a side note, even at default FSB and memory settings I could not get the board to boot when I set it to 1066? I relaxed the timings a bit and still no go...


----------



## The Fryer

that's good to hear bud. looking forward to playing around with it. i have the newest bios i can get for my board, but it don't show that it will work with the phenom II's. so that had me kind of worried.


----------



## N2Gaming

@ The Fryer. This may help set your mind at ease. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=599908


----------



## mulkman

Are their any performance issues with the 940 in this board. Is all the cache memory accessible/ Usable

Also heard the processor (name) isnt recognisable within the BIOS and within windows. Which is due to the processor string value being missing within the 2209 bios

So would be interesting to know! 
Also if their are any other stability problems


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mulkman*


Are their any performance issues with the 940 in this board. Is all the cache memory accessible/ Usable

Also heard the processor (name) isnt recognisable within the BIOS and within windows. Which is due to the processor string value being missing within the 2209 bios

So would be interesting to know! 
Also if their are any other stability problems


Please take a few minutes and look at the google spreadsheet I posted on the first page of this Thread. You will see members who have already used the latest CPU's w/CPU-Z Validations. Looks at the validations to get a better understanding on your topic of discussion.


----------



## mulkman

Yes

Have seen quite a majority of people have got the phenom II 940 working, with the 2209 bios which is good

Can someone provide me with the phenom II 940 CPU Model Number which is working! I will do some further research

(Now this is cool, bought mine 2.5 years ago, just coming now out of warranty soon)

thanks


----------



## pikka68

No one has any comment!








Not seen, or not interested ?

http://www.overclock.net/8324963-post4915.html

Today I installed a new processor on my M2N-SLI Deluxe.








The processor is the new AMD Phenom X4 Quad Core II 945
I am very happy!
It works very well and very little heat!








I was going to buy the 940, fortunately was not there, I have inquired on the internet, and when I saw that people were using the 945 without any problems I'm convinced!
With this processor I have the compatibility guaranteed to maimboard AM3 for the future.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=981595

Byez... Pikka68


----------



## N2Gaming

Good Job pikka68. I'll add you to the club roster once you add your system info in your sig.


----------



## danzo337

Anyone have experience ripping out the BIOS on an M2N32-SLI Premium?

Not really sure how I should go across taking it out, seems like there are 2 holes on the adjacent corners of the chip like it's made for tweezers or something.

Just to make sure, this is the BIOS chip right?










I take it BIOSman is a pretty reliable place seeing that I got recommended there by more than 1 person.


----------



## mr-Charles

...using each corner(knotch-opening) as a leverage point for a "dental tool" /pick type of tool to pry each corner UP evenly/gently.......Prior to removal, make sure of it's orientation of how it fit's into the slot/block_bracket.......kinda simple for i have R & R and HOT-Flash'd many, but just need to be patient and make sure all power has been shut down/unplugged/drain'd before FIRST attempt to remove/loosen up . . . . .

...{ from the look's of your picture, you just might want to make a "scratch" mark on the corner of the chip and the corner of the socket it mates with... for it's re-install location...}

...usually there is a "sticker" tag on the top of the BIOS chip, did you remove it ???

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## danzo337

Nope, maybe the guy that had this mobo before did? 

HOT flashing, a difficult process?

I ended up buying a replacement board that looks to be pretty similiar although not the same, M2N-E. Would hot flashing be do able with these 2?


----------



## mr-Charles

...oooOK; i just did a confirmation to my eyes for here, just popped out my BIOS chip [ from my mthrbrd = ASUS M2N32-SLi Dlx WiFi ed. ] since it been shut down and all.....It will ONLY be replaced back into it's socket *ONE* way, for *one of the 4 corner's* have a slant/*flat corner* for ID install position. . . . . . Hopefully i shed some good light for your attemp at this . . .









...{ would of present'd a pic from here, but the daughter has my Digital Cam for the moment @ college....







}

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danzo337* 
Nope, maybe the guy that had this mobo before did? 

HOT flashing, a difficult process?

I ended up buying a replacement board that looks to be pretty similiar although not the same, M2N-E. Would hot flashing be do able with these 2?

....Should be of no problem, *IF* they both use the same BIOS and/or chip........ i can see why not . . . .

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## danzo337

What classifies differences in BIOS chips? Should I be trying to read whats on the top of it? Or just the general shape/connection of the chip?


----------



## mr-Charles

....just a thought, but if you do a quick research on those 2 mthrbrd's "BIOS's" _history at the ASUS web sight, You just might find out that they take the same BIOS updates and that might constitute they have the same for BIOS & chip and you can conclude to do the BIOS-Hot-Flash or maybe even just swap out the two BIOS chip's . . .







. . . .

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## mr-Charles

......they pretty much stay for the size for from the manufacturer_ASUS for here, along with it's mthrbrd basis . . . . . as well as the connections are set for it's size . . . . . There are number's on it'stop but barely reable at times unless you have a good magnifing glass of some sort......

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## mr-Charles

....oooOK; just did some research, but i want to make sure i got this information right from your end= you have an ASUS m2n32-SLi Premium Vista Ed. mthrbrd , an you just gotten a M2N-E mthrbrd ? ? ?
> > > > IF this information is correct & what i looked up >>> they are both different as far as BIOS updates and i am sure the BIOS chip is of different from each other as well........But i can/have been wrong at times . . . . .IMHO........you are going to at the least deal with an M2N32-SLi type of a BIOS chip/ mthrbrd, sorry to say . . . . .

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## mr-Charles

....hmmmm? ! ? ! ??? was tryin to help out and all and he decides to log out............







..............







...... ............









............ooooOH, Wellllll . . . . G/L, then . . . . .









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## danzo337

Sorry LOL. I fell asleep. I got your messages though. Will check it out~!!


----------



## DrSwizz

The BIOSes for the M2N32-series are twice as dig as the BIOSes for the M2N-SLI Deluxe and M2N-E. I don't know if this will affect your possibilies of hotflashing though.


----------



## danzo337

Twice as dig? Do you mean big? lol.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danzo337* 
Twice as dig? Do you mean big? lol.

The size of the BIOS binaries.


----------



## mulkman

After doing some research, I have read that the Phenom II 940 BE can exert more than 125Watt's, which for this board is not safe!

As I believe the max it supports is 125Watt

Can someone enlighten me into this, further
Also how long you have been running any of the 125watt unsupported processors


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danzo337*


What classifies differences in BIOS chips? Should I be trying to read whats on the top of it? Or just the general shape/connection of the chip?


There are numerous differences which are very hard to even find (most are internal). These BIOS flash utilities are EXTREMELY picky to prevent you from writing the wrong BIOS to a chip. UNFORTUNATELY, they also tend to prevent you from flashing to an older BIOS revision. :-/

I strongly recommend you gently mark the "angle" corner of the PLCC with a scratch awl or a marker. I seriously think that you should just mark the chip, and carefully remove it with even pressure on both corners of the chip where the openings are, being very careful not to accidentally pull one side out first, or not to accidentally catch one of the metal contacts with your puller tool!! :-/ Just as Mr. Charles said, I am re-saying!!

I will gladly hot-flash it for you in my M2N32-SLI, IF IT IS FROM THE SAME BOARD.









EDIT: I DO NOT RECOMMEND HOT-FLASHING FROM YOUR BIOS/CMOS SCREEN. YOU SHOULD ONLY FLASH FROM WITHIN WINDOWS XP USING ASUS EZ-FLASH.


----------



## danzo337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 

I will gladly hot-flash it for you in my M2N32-SLI, IF IT IS FROM THE SAME BOARD.









EDIT: I DO NOT RECOMMEND HOT-FLASHING FROM YOUR BIOS/CMOS SCREEN. YOU SHOULD ONLY FLASH FROM WITHIN WINDOWS XP USING ASUS EZ-FLASH.

Meaning I would have to go out a purchase another M2N32-SLI Premium?

Any tuts on hot flashing BIOS?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danzo337*


Meaning I would have to go out a purchase another M2N32-SLI Premium?

Any tuts on hot flashing BIOS?


 Just call ASUS on Monday and get an RMA let them take your problem off your hands and into theirs. This is what warranties are for.


----------



## mulkman

I beg to differ, you should always flash from within the BIOS. Never using that stupid Windows AZFLash Utility

Unless your BIOS is beta


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mulkman*


I beg to differ, you should always flash from within the BIOS. Never using that stupid Windows AZFLash Utility

Unless your BIOS is beta


I have read several horror stories about ASUS users who brick a mobo by using the Windows based EZ Flash tools.







This is why I only use a USB thumb drive and go into the bios and use the EZ-Flash tool built into the bios to flash my bios's on all of my ASUS mobo's. The one advantage to using windows based flashing is in the event your bios flash fails you get another shot to try to flash it as windows is still running until you shut off your computer. Once you reboot " regardless if you used bios based or windows based flashing techniques " if your flash failed your board is bricked until you can get a good bios chip back on the mobo.


----------



## DrSwizz

Why not flash from DOS? The DOS flash utilities are usually rather generic and thus more likely to be able to flash a BIOS for another board than the one you are currently using.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danzo337*


Meaning I would have to go out a purchase another M2N32-SLI Premium?

Any tuts on hot flashing BIOS?


I had a thread on it somewhere... let me dig it up...

Here it is, I think: http://www.overclock.net/amd-bios/47...ing-risks.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


Why not flash from DOS? The DOS flash utilities are usually rather generic and thus more likely to be able to flash a BIOS for another board than the one you are currently using.


I tried. DOS utils are useless on these newer AM2 boards.


----------



## IPman

Hi

Athlon II work in m2n-sli (nforce 560sli)???

Sory my english is poor


----------



## The Fryer

i hope so becuse my 940 should be hear soon..lol


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IPman* 
Hi

Athlon II work in m2n-sli (nforce 560sli)???

Sory my english is poor

I don't have a clue sorry.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
i hope so becuse my 940 should be hear soon..lol

The Bios files may be different between the m2n sli vs m2n sli *deluxe*


----------



## The Fryer

true because i have the 570 sli chip set he has the 560sli.

EDIT: i just looked it up. the 560 sli chip set has different bios, but officially supports up to the 9850 x4 am2.


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Hello. First post. Found this thread on Google.

Hopefully my sig works. Read quite a few (but not all) pages and have been convinced to go for PII X4 940. As a complete noob on replacing a CPU can someone direct me to a link where I can find step by step instructions to download the correct BIOS, replace the CPU and heatsink (which one should I go for) and then re-boot?

Cheers.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hi Ballyhoogames,

Welcome to OCN and club M2N

At the moment your system information is not listed in your sig and your CPU-Z validation is not working so I can't take a quick look at it to see what kind of hardware you are using in your M2N series motherboard.

I would suggest Flashing your BIOS before you try to use any new CPU's. It just makes it a little less painful and hassle free.

You can click on the google spread sheet in the first post of this club thread and in the spread sheet you will see a link that says BIOS Files. If you cllck on the BIOS Files link it will open a new page that has most if not all available BIOS files that are being used today.


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Thanks.

The link in my sig works for me when I click it. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ballyhoogames* 
Thanks.

The link in my sig works for me when I click it. What am I doing wrong?

You only have an image of the link as per the last 3 characters in the link say PNG and png = an image file not a link to the validation web page

Here is a link to my instructions on how to validate.


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Let's try again.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ballyhoogames*


Let's try again.




That link is working.









Now if you can place it in your sig instead of the png link that is there and get your sig info filled in so I can add you to the club roster. Oh btw I would use the x2 6000+ to flash your bios before putting the new X4 940 cpu in your mobo.

I'm not sure what Heat Sink would be the best or fit your chassis. You did not fill in your sig so we can all see your hardware. Get your sig filled in so others can see what kind of power supply, OS, chassis, amount of fans BIOS etc etc. It makes it easier for every one when you ask hardware help questions if you have your sig all filled in w/your hardware.


----------



## Slink

So guys, I upgraded from a 2.7GHz Kuma dual core to a 3.2GHz Deneb 4-core. I SWEAR it's going slower now!!







Games take longer to load, etc. What gives?!?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


So guys, I upgraded from a 2.7GHz Kuma dual core to a 3.2GHz Deneb 4-core. I SWEAR it's going slower now!!







Games take longer to load, etc. What gives?!?


did you uninstall your duel core optimizer? I'm not sure but you may need to install a different driver for your quad core cpu. win 7 has the quad drivers installed by default.

Also could you provide us a CPU-Z Validation link so we can poke and prod at what you have going on.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


did you uninstall your duel core optimizer? I'm not sure but you may need to install a different driver for your quad core cpu. win 7 has the quad drivers installed by default.

Also could you provide us a CPU-Z Validation link so we can poke and prod at what you have going on.










Hahaha I guess I owe you one, since I never provided one with my Kuma.

Anyhow, I never installed the AMD Dual Core Optimizer, iirc. Since Vista progressively breaks itself, I have to reinstall Vista anyway. BTW, I'm using Vista Ultimate x64.

Also btw, I just installed Google Chrome, and it is BALLER.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ballyhoogames* 
Hello. First post. Found this thread on Google.

hello ballyhoo, i notice you have the same motherboard as me. i am going to the 940 black edition as well. mine should be hear tomarrow. so far all i can offer in advice is make sure you have the 1701 bios install. it handles the newest cpu's. it was the latest i could find off the asus website.


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Great. Let me know how it goes. I can't see that 1701 is the recommended BIOS for the 940 or am I missing something. I assume that when looking at the recommended list you read across from the CPU you intend to install rather than the once you already have. If that is correct and you flash your BIOS with the new one I assume that would mean that it would be impossible to boot using the old CPU? In other words you flash the BIOS and then immediately remove the CPU without re-booting, install the new one and then switch on?


----------



## IPman

M2N-SLI 560SLI Support Phenom II 715 (720 HT 1.0) bios 1002


----------



## IPman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IPman* 









M2N-SLI 560SLI Support Phenom II 715 (720 HT 1.0) bios 1002

What do you think about? http://www.morele.net/amd-phenom-ii-...fgibox-241048/

103$ dolar


----------



## The Fryer

@bally. no you can flash to the current 1701 bios and use any processor on the list without a problem. the bios update is like an update for a program in ways. it adds to it and makes it better.


----------



## DrSwizz

I experimented a little with one of my M2N32 WS Pro boards today and to my surprise I found that it seems to be possible get it stable with the HT reference clock at at 400MHz:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=992865


----------



## Gyro

Doc, you are getting some great oc's +1

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrSwizz* 
I experimented a little with one of my M2N32 WS Pro boards today and to my surprise I found that it seems to be possible get it stable with the HT reference clock at at 400MHz:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=992865

You sir should take a bow.























You even did it w/all 4 ram slots populated. Very good job.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Doc, you are getting some great oc's +1

Gyro


Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
You sir should take a bow.























You even did it w/all 4 ram slots populated. Very good job.


Thanks guys!


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrSwizz* 
I experimented a little with one of my M2N32 WS Pro boards today and to my surprise I found that it seems to be possible get it stable with the HT reference clock at at 400MHz:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=992865

Nice, that is a MONSTROUS speed/freq. for this board's refclk. I have heard of ppl getting the refclk on these M2N boards up that high. If lucky, ya get one with really good mobo chips, and it can function well at those freq's.

However, you might have gotten my hopes up. ^_^ Reference clock (refck/refclk/rclk etc) is not HT (hyper transport) and/so HT is not Refclk. Do you know what speed your hyper transports were running? Default is (5*refclk)*2, iirc, so this board has a default maximum HT freq of 2000MHz =(5*200 MHz)*2

Hit me back!! Thanks.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Nice, that is a MONSTROUS speed/freq. for this board's refclk. I have heard of ppl getting the refclk on these M2N boards up that high. If lucky, ya get one with really good mobo chips, and it can function well at those freq's.

However, you might have gotten my hopes up. ^_^ Reference clock (refck/refclk/rclk etc) is not HT (hyper transport) and/so HT is not Refclk. Do you know what speed your hyper transports were running? Default is (5*refclk)*2, iirc, so this board has a default maximum HT freq of 2000MHz =(5*200 MHz)*2

Hit me back!! Thanks.









The board "only" seem to be capable of HT speed of around 1550MHz.
I was running HT at 400 x 3 = 1200MHz when I did the CPU-Z validation.
I have not yet tried overvolting the chipset to reach higher total HT frequency though, so it might be possible to push it a big higher.


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
@bally. no you can flash to the current 1701 bios and use any processor on the list without a problem. the bios update is like an update for a program in ways. it adds to it and makes it better.

Please bear with me here. I am now alittle confused. I thought the link at the front showed the compatibility of the lastest BIOS to CPU. You suggest not. So does that mean that 1701 will work with my current CPU or do I have to flash first and then install the new CPU?

Thanks.


----------



## Doba

Checked the list on page 1 for M2N32 SLI-Delux with AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black, but nothing on the list, anyone possibly got one going? maybe list is behind, great little chip at a great price

going through 500 pages.. umm ya


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ballyhoogames*


Please bear with me here. I am now alittle confused. I thought the link at the front showed the compatibility of the lastest BIOS to CPU. You suggest not. So does that mean that 1701 will work with my current CPU or do I have to flash first and then install the new CPU?

Thanks.


The spreadsheet is a list of cpu's that are not on the official support list,but are known/proven to work.

If you need to flash to 1701 use your 6000 to do it.Remember to set to defaults(F5)then save&exit in the bios before you flash.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doba*


Checked the list on page 1 for M2N32 SLI-Delux with AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black, but nothing on the list, anyone possibly got one going? maybe list is behind, great little chip at a great price

going through 500 pages.. umm ya


Don't think anyone is running that cpu,but that does not mean it won't work.

Think of yourself as a pioneer,and be the first to prove it will work.








(which I"m sure it will)

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrSwizz* 
The board "only" seem to be capable of HT speed of around 1550MHz.
I was running HT at 400 x 3 = 1200MHz when I did the CPU-Z validation.
I have not yet tried overvolting the chipset to reach higher total HT frequency though, so it might be possible to push it a big higher.

Hmm, you are well-learned, and you've done some excellent note taking. Rep +1. Thanks for the info.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
The spreadsheet is a list of cpu's that are not on the official support list,but are known/proven to work.

If you need to flash to 1701 use your 6000 to do it.Remember to set to defaults(F5)then save&exit in the bios before you flash.

Good luck

Don't think anyone is running that cpu,but that does not mean it won't work.

Think of yourself as a pioneer,and be the first to prove it will work.







(which I"m sure it will)

Good luck

Gyro

IME, you can't flash "backward" to an older BIOS revision. Sucks. Anybody know for sure?


----------



## Doba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 

Don't think anyone is running that cpu,but that does not mean it won't work.

Think of yourself as a pioneer,and be the first to prove it will work.







(which I"m sure it will)

Good luck

Gyro

Im kind of new to all this OC'ing stuff, so being a pioneer with this is over my head lol I rather be the follower







.. if the 550 hasnt been done, then theres always the x3 720 which is just as good of an upgrade from the 6000+

wonder if I can find someone with 3dmark06 results for the x3 720, compare with my Oc'ed 6000+ to see how much of a gain it would actually be


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
IME, you can't flash "backward" to an older BIOS revision. Sucks. Anybody know for sure?

He's got a m2n-sli deluxe 1701 is the latest bios,He never said what bios he is on, so I'm assuming he is upgrading.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doba* 
Im kind of new to all this OC'ing stuff, so being a pioneer with this is over my head lol I rather be the follower







.. if the 550 hasnt been done, then theres always the x3 720 which is just as good of an upgrade from the 6000+

The x3 720 is a joy.You won't be disappointed.

Gyro

And please fill in your system specs,from the user cp.


----------



## Doba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


He's got a m2n-sli deluxe 1701 is the latest bios,He never said what bios he is on, so I'm assuming he is upgrading.

The x3 720 is a joy.You won't be disappointed.

Gyro

And please fill in your system specs,from the user cp.


I wish I knew how to set up the signature in the way you have it


----------



## Gyro

At the top of the page find user cp,click on it,on the page that opens look on the left side and you will see add system, click on that and fill it in, and bobs your uncle









Gyro


----------



## Doba

Ahh here I was trying to figure it out in the signature .. oops thanks uncle Bob

hmm BTW Bob.. you have the X3 720 on my Asus Mobo.. also a 1GB vid card.. wondering your 3dMark06 score?.. ahh you have sli..


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doba*


Checked the list on page 1 for M2N32 SLI-Delux with AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black, but nothing on the list, anyone possibly got one going? maybe list is behind, great little chip at a great price

going through 500 pages.. umm ya


There is very little difference between the 550 and the 720: I don't see why the 550 shouldn't work.

Here is an old 3dmark06 score with my 720 and 2x 8800GT:










I am really pushing the system there though. With my day-to-day OC I score only around 17000 points.

Edit: I just noticed: 500 pages and slightly more than 100 club members!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


Edit: I just noticed: 500 pages and slightly more than 100 club members!


Still Going " Drum Drum Drum Drum " Where is that Energizer bunny emote when you need one.


----------



## Ballyhoogames

OK. So I flashed the BIOS using EZ Flash in set up using a USB drive. Re-booted and got a boot error screen though it invited me to press F1 to continue. Did so. Booted up fine. Ran CPUZ64 which confirms current BIOS is 1701. What was with the boot error screen then? Should I worry?

Edit. Re-booted again with no problems. Odd.

OK, so next step is that shiney new CPU.


----------



## mr-Charles

...hey, HEY , HEY ! ! ! . . . . .CONGRAT's to ya _*N2Gaming*_ and this whole gang for here in this thread . . .







.....







.....







. . . . . not too many member's

BUT, made it to page 500...{& Still going} ! ! !









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## The Fryer

yaay my phemon II 940 x4 black edition came in today.. i installed it and ran 3dmark vantage and it scored 30k points at 3.4ghz.. will try pushing more tomarrow. but for some reason it dont like to save my bios setups. i also noticed it will let me set my ddr800 to ddr1066, and it will boot and run on them at the factory 2v. nice... will post more after i see what this baby has, and i update my cpuz so i can validate everything.


----------



## TheReaper521

Well, power surge to my house and... poof! my M2N32-sli deluxe will no longer post. I tried different memory (old stuff I had laying around in ESD bags) a different processor (athlon 5200+) both of which worked fine on an old gigabyte board I had laying around. I think she's dead. Guess I've got an excuse to build something bigger and better now, and I had just joined the club and tweaked the crap outta it too! (Power supply still boots up the gigabyte board too)

Sad thing is... I can't find anything that smells funny, looks funny... or is otherwise out of place.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReaper521*


Well, power surge to my house and... poof! my M2N32-sli deluxe will no longer post. I tried different memory (old stuff I had laying around in ESD bags) a different processor (athlon 5200+) both of which worked fine on an old gigabyte board I had laying around. I think she's dead. Guess I've got an excuse to build something bigger and better now, and I had just joined the club and tweaked the crap outta it too! (Power supply still boots up the gigabyte board too)

Sad thing is... I can't find anything that smells funny, looks funny... or is otherwise out of place.


Ouch! No surge protector on your rig?


----------



## Doba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


yaay my phemon II 940 x4 black edition came in today.. i installed it and ran 3dmark vantage and it scored 30k points at 3.4ghz.. will try pushing more tomarrow. but for some reason it dont like to save my bios setups. i also noticed it will let me set my ddr800 to ddr1066, and it will boot and run on them at the factory 2v. nice... will post more after i see what this baby has, and i update my cpuz so i can validate everything.


30K damn dude thats amazing however not sure how I compare cause I havent used vantage, maybe Ill try, it will give me a good look at the possibilities of upgrading my CPU.


----------



## Ballyhoogames

AMD HDZ940XCGIBOX Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition Quad-core Processor - 3.00 GHz,8MB L2 Cache,Socket AM2+,125W,45 nm,3 Year Warranty,Retail Boxed on its way from those nice people at Amazon. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Doba

congrats belly, make sure you get a before and after 3dMark06 or vantage, love to see the difference


----------



## N2Gaming

I jumped from 11-12k to 17-18k w/3DM06 depending on my overclocks when I swopped out my x2 5400+ BE to my X4 940 Be on the M2N32 SLI Deluxe. This was with SLI'd 98's. I get about the same scored on my Destroyer mobo as well. Not much of an improvement on my Destroyer w/the acception of 4x PCIe x16 slots.


----------



## TheReaper521

Oh I indeed had a surge protector, it's bad now as well. It failed with the switch shorted, instead of opening the circuit. I'll be trying to get Monster to pay for the rebuild of my system, but you know how those equipment coverage warranties go... I'm not expecting them to come through.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReaper521*


Oh I indeed had a surge protector, it's bad now as well. It failed with the switch shorted, instead of opening the circuit. I'll be trying to get Monster to pay for the rebuild of my system, but you know how those equipment coverage warranties go... I'm not expecting them to come through.


Can you say small claims court


----------



## The Fryer

hear is my cpu-z shot of the new cpu, i will do a run at vantage next.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=997520

ok done but i got to get my password agin as i forgot it to post a screen shot..

but hear is my scores anyways
all tests was on the performance setting.
3dmark score
P6979
gpu score 5553
cpu score 30390

mem was running at 1066mhz, and cpu was the same.. however my vocre dont show properly except for in the bios. it was at 1.375 for the cpuz and vantage.


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Any recommendations for the heatsink now I'm getting the same CPU?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


hear is my cpu-z shot of the new cpu, i will do a run at vantage next.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=997520

ok done but i got to get my password agin as i forgot it to post a screen shot..

but hear is my scores anyways
all tests was on the performance setting.
3dmark score
P6979
gpu score 5553
cpu score 30390

mem was running at 1066mhz, and cpu was the same.. however my vocre dont show properly except for in the bios. it was at 1.375 for the cpuz and vantage.


Well done.







Your ram shows at a spd of 533-ish so it shows you are running at DDR2-1066









It's detecting your ram as PC2-6400 as it does with most if not all PC2-8500 ram. Well for AMD AM2/AM2+ systems any how.

I will add you new CPU to the Google spread sheet.


----------



## The Fryer

M2N the ram is this link . it is ddr2-6400, in my bios i had an option to set it at 1066. so i set the vmem to 2.0v stock, and set to 1066 and it booted and runs it great... i didnt think this stuff would work that fast but everything, even benchs show it is, but it works so i am not complaining..

@ballyhoogames, you can use the stock heatsink. but if you oc past 3.4ghz or raise the vcore you will need a better one. i have a zalman 9700, and have been messing around. i hit 3.8ghz stable at 1.425 vcore, but my temps was a bit to high. i am leaving it at stock vcore and 3.4ghz for now till i get some water cooling going again.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
M2N the ram is this link . it is ddr2-6400, in my bios i had an option to set it at 1066. so i set the vmem to 2.0v stock, and set to 1066 and it booted and runs it great... i didnt think this stuff would work that fast but everything, even benchs show it is, but it works so i am not complaining..

It don't surpise me any considering how your ram at factory spds of DDR2-800 has loose timings of 5.5.5.12. I am able to run my OCZ DDR2-800 of 4.4.4.12.1T @ DDR2-1066 w/timings of 5.5.5.15.1T.


----------



## The Fryer

m2g how high have you oc your cpu to? i have been able to hit 3.8 so far, but my cooler is lacking a bit.


----------



## N2Gaming

3.8 is as far as I could get it on my Destroyer @ 1.392 or so volts but it was not stable at all. 

I don't really see there being any real difference between the two motherboards. Actuall the ASUS mobo is quite capable when the Destroyer is limited in HTT speeds.









@ 3.8GHz I would consider it a blessing especially if you can get it stable at that speed. Most of these x4 940's Plato around 3.5-3.7GHz on mediocre mobo's, cooling & voltages. To get them up there you need at the minimum a capable mobo and some awesome cooling. Even then I would warn agains it though as the voltage required to do such could be detrimental to the CPU & or mobo.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaptain_zero*


Just a quick post.... it appears that my hopes of upgrading my M2N32-SLI deluxe was short lived. After I ordered a Phenom 940 for the upgrade, my motherboard began having problems booting. I'd have to cycle the power supply right off and back on after 30 seconds several times to get it to boot. When turning the power back on, the lights on my card reader came on, indicating that power was getting through the usb port without booting the board. So... I grabbed a cheap Asus board to replace it. I got an M4A78-EM for cheap and it works fine with the ram I had and the new 940 cpu. Too bad, I really liked that M2N32 board. Now I'm short a Sata port but it'll do until Asus brings out a suitable replacement for the M2N32.... the Crosshair only has 5 sata connectors so that won't do...... There are a couple of other nice boards out there but nothing quite like the M2N32 SLI deluxe. Enjoy your boards as long as they last!

Regards

Christian



should have tried my board, its epach


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*   should have tried my board, its epach  
Did you mean Epic ???









  
 YouTube- Faith No More - Epic Music Video


----------



## hitoriko

Woot my Geforce 280 finally arrived!

just thought i'd share

off to play MW2


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
Woot my Geforce 280 finally arrived!

just thought i'd share

off to play MW2









Did you just say







for MW2 ??? I could understand if you said BFBC2 but MW2







Come on man give us PC gamers a break and stand up for Dedi servers.


----------



## N2Gaming

Sorry guys I've beeeeeeen a litttttle weeee bitttt scrutinistic..... because ...

I shall try to push my X4 940 BE in my M2N32 SLI Deluxe soon enough due to the fact that I am in battle w/my self as to whether I should get the x4 965 or the x4 975 when it is released







Tis is the question to do or not to do???


----------



## hitoriko

MW2 ONLY down side is the non dedi servers and nvere been a fan of BF so yeah


----------



## N2Gaming

NOT a BF FAN PFft./rant


----------



## mulkman

Anyone here know if the phenom II 940 will exert more than 125 Watts on this board, is it safe though?


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


@ballyhoogames, you can use the stock heatsink. but if you oc past 3.4ghz or raise the vcore you will need a better one. i have a zalman 9700, and have been messing around. i hit 3.8ghz stable at 1.425 vcore, but my temps was a bit to high. i am leaving it at stock vcore and 3.4ghz for now till i get some water cooling going again.


You're a star. How does the rep points work 'cause I'm starting to thing you deserve one from me.

One further question: Should I up the voltage on the mobo and if so what should it be? Also, if the RAM can overclock at higher speeds (and from what you say it seems that the setting will magically appear in the settings (rather like the shop keeper in Mr Ben) does that require a higher voltage setting?

Sorry, I'm new to this and I'm taking a rather cavalier attitide to doing this but if it doesn't work I'll just get a new MOBO.

Ta.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*   Did you mean Epic ???









YouTube- Faith No More - Epic Music Video  
no i mean epach.....

  
 YouTube- Alexisonfire 44. Caliber Love Letter


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Sorry guys I've beeeeeeen a litttttle weeee bitttt scrutinistic..... because ...

I shall try to push my X4 940 BE in my M2N32 SLI Deluxe soon enough due to the fact that I am in battle w/my self as to whether I should get the x4 965 or the x4 975 when it is released







Tis is the question to do or not to do???

Personally I would not bother buying a CPU that isn't really that much better than the one already you have.
Wait for AMDs next generation instead. If the Thuban chips have reasonably high clock frequencies you might consider buying one of those.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mulkman* 
Anyone here know if the phenom II 940 will exert more than 125 Watts on this board, is it safe though?

No CPUs use more power than their rating unless you overclock them or feed them with excessively high voltage. I would not worry about the overclocking a 940: The M2N32 SLI Deluxe seem to be quite capable of handling these CPUs.


----------



## kranshteun

I would like to say that I was very happy to find this M2N32 club. I have just been wondering if I need to buy a new motherboard to go with the new CPU and just felt uneasy, since I did pay 230$ for my M2N32 Vista Premium SLI in 2007. It was my loyal friend though many trials and never failed me.
With feeling of great joy I am joining this club and hope to be a useful part of it.
Best regards!


----------



## drutort

well some of you may remember i was talking about my 7900gt being rma'd... long story short after 2nd 7900 was bad they sent a 9600gso... with 256mb LOL instead of the 384 or whatever... anyway i bought while waiting a 9800gtx+ worked great... then saw my bro's 5850... hmmm

the 9800gtx+ was great for my 19" but during Christmas i saw great deals on LCD's and decided to upgrade... and ended up with a 28" wide monster, still getting used to the size...

the 9800gtx+ 512mb could not handle the 1920x1200 with all max res







so the 5870 was the logical step up haha (9600gso and 9800gtx+ both sold)

so i ended up grabbing open box 5870 for 300 shipped from newegg!!

its running great ironically an asus too









but the 5870 has its own bag of problems as far as drivers etc...

previously on a cold boot i had to go into my bios and just do a save continue with post, boot and all was well, i would have to do this every time i turned on comp if i wanted my 254mhz and my mem at 508mhz







I find it easier to just go into sleep mode, and reboot every few days









BUT now with the 5870 for some reason it doesnt save the cpu settings in bios :/ i can do the windows multi settings (max of 250mhz though) but then one time it posts right other time it doesnt... and 5000 series atm do not work in sleep mode... i used to leave my comp in sleep mode for days on out instead of shutting it off completely









so the system does work with the 5870, just that now i end up having to turn on... wait... hit reset wait and hope i but with bios settings







it seems to work

dont know why my hd and dvd burner lights all light up and flash then go away, then keyboard posts... i cant see the post cause this LCD is so slow to initialize i end up at the windows logo







instead by the time i can tell that posted fine and is already booting...

so im considering upgrading my mobo and ram, since i have 2gb of ddr2 and no point in getting more ddr2 unless i can manage real cheap ddr2 (2 more sticks that can hit over 500mhz)... I will be however holding on to my X3

i am willing to sell the mobo with the adata ram or without (ram is running at 500mhz+ 5,5,5,18,23 2T ganged, dual channel)

I also have a 2.1ghz x2 be (bh-g1) i could sell all 3

PM me, btw this mobo has been one of the best I have ever owned, probably my next will be an asus deluxe too

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1000322


----------



## Slink

I'm torn between Asus and Gigabyte. I want to stay faithful to Asus, but IDK if they have the extra durable PCB and the Dual Bios that Gigabyte has...


----------



## Sil3ntSnip3a

Question time









My DICE pot and insulating materials arrived in the mail today yay!







So I figured before I start "blowing crap up!" I should ask what kinda of voltages I should be pushing on the NB with stock heat pipes?

I'm going to be playing around with a 955 BE & I hope to get some top 5 placements in some hwbot submissions.

Comments appreciated


----------



## ShortySmalls

finnly sold my m2n32-sli deluxe wireless and 6000+ 125w to a freind to upgrade his lacking rig. got $150 bucks outa the cpu/mobo so im happy. better wc loop i can buy for my i7 hehe


----------



## mulkman

Asus just couldnt be bothered to support the phenom II's CPU's, as they would have had to release a new bios every few months for this board!

LOL


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mulkman*


Asus just couldnt be bothered to support the phenom II's CPU's, as they would have had to release a new bios every few months for this board!


Yes they do. (I have M2N32-Sli WiFi Dlx, with a PhII Deneb 955.)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sil3ntSnip3a*


Question time









My DICE pot and insulating materials arrived in the mail today yay!







So I figured before I start "blowing crap up!" I should ask what kinda of voltages I should be pushing on the NB with stock heat pipes?

I'm going to be playing around with a 955 BE & I hope to get some top 5 placements in some hwbot submissions.

Comments appreciated










Not sure about how high I'd be comfortable pushing the voltage on air-cooling alone, but perhaps you could consider mounting smaller "DICE" pots on your mobo chips? If not, I strongly recommend using liquid cooling with silicone oil (polydimethylsiloxane fluid) and using DICE on system's heat exchanger. Obviously, you'd need an active pump and an exposed radiator-style exchanger. You'd also need a container capable of holding the exchanger and the DICE without exploding, etc.


----------



## kranshteun

The ASUS website states that M2N32 Vista premium is capable of using the 1066 memory with AM2+ CPU's. But originally this board was only capable of posting the 800 MHZ. Anyone knows if this is indeed a fact? Or is ASUS just misleading. Thanks upfront for the replies.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kranshteun*


I would like to say that I was very happy to find this M2N32 club. I have just been wondering if I need to buy a new motherboard to go with the new CPU and just felt uneasy, since I did pay 230$ for my M2N32 Vista Premium SLI in 2007. It was my loyal friend though many trials and never failed me. 
With feeling of great joy I am joining this club and hope to be a useful part of it.
Best regards!


Excellent.







Welcome in. I assure you, with the latest BIOS version, you can use AM3 CPU's in this board. I just installed a Phenom II "Deneb core" 955 (C3 revision). It is excellent, but I have yet to push its limits.


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Excellent.







Welcome in. I assure you, with the latest BIOS version, you can use AM3 CPU's in this board. I just installed a Phenom II "Deneb core" 955 (C3 revision). It is excellent, but I have yet to push its limits.


 Thank you ! 
Speaking of the latest BIOS, the one they have on ASUS site is 1304, would that be the latest? I saw other people here talking about a 2.... series BIOS, or maybe it was for another board? The one I have is 1202.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kranshteun*


I would like to say that I was very happy to find this M2N32 club. I have just been wondering if I need to buy a new motherboard to go with the new CPU and just felt uneasy, since I did pay 230$ for my M2N32 Vista Premium SLI in 2007. It was my loyal friend though many trials and never failed me. 
With feeling of great joy I am joining this club and hope to be a useful part of it.
Best regards!


Welcome to the club!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sil3ntSnip3a*


Question time









My DICE pot and insulating materials arrived in the mail today yay!







So I figured before I start "blowing crap up!" I should ask what kinda of voltages I should be pushing on the NB with stock heat pipes?

I'm going to be playing around with a 955 BE & I hope to get some top 5 placements in some hwbot submissions.

Comments appreciated










NB and heat pipes?
The NB voltage control doesn't seem to work properly on the M2N32-SLI Deluxe boards. 
As for chipset voltage, by raising it I have been able to push the HT reference frequency a little higher, but gains have always been very small.
Good luck with your overclocking. Please post your results here!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kranshteun*


The ASUS website states that M2N32 Vista premium is capable of using the 1066 memory with AM2+ CPU's. But originally this board was only capable of posting the 800 MHZ. Anyone knows if this is indeed a fact? Or is ASUS just misleading. Thanks upfront for the replies.


The 1066 option is only available on the newest BIOSes and when you use a K10/K10.5 CPU


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kranshteun* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kranshteun* 
With feeling of great joy I am joining this club and hope to be a useful part of it.
Best regards!

Thank you !
Speaking of the latest BIOS, the one they have on ASUS site is 1304, would that be the latest? I saw other people here talking about a 2.... series BIOS, or maybe it was for another board? The one I have is 1202.

Hi kranshteun welcome to OCN.

I would be more then happy to add you to the club roster once you comply. Resistance is futile.







Reread the opening 1st post of this club thread for instructions.







It's kind of hard to know what mobo you have when your sig does not show one.


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kranshteun* 
Thank you !
Speaking of the latest BIOS, the one they have on ASUS site is 1304, would that be the latest? I saw other people here talking about a 2.... series BIOS, or maybe it was for another board? The one I have is 1202.

The latest BIOS is shown in my sig rig. (Click on it's name, "Sentry" in my signature.) As instructed by N2Gaming, you should add your own sig rig but clicking on "User CP" on any page here on OCN, and clicking "add system" on the left.


----------



## mulkman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


The latest BIOS is shown in my sig rig. (Click on it's name, "Sentry" in my signature.) As instructed by N2Gaming, you should add your own sig rig but clicking on "User CP" on any page here on OCN, and clicking "add system" on the left.


Hey! Slink

LOL u got the Coolermaster Centurion 5 as well, I bought mine around 2 years ago, have been regretting it since

The lack of airflow is unbeliveable, the front fan barely helps.

It's also very cramped aint it, I might get a Antec 902


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mulkman*


Hey! Slink

LOL u got the Coolermaster Centurion 5 as well, I bought mine around 2 years ago, have been regretting it since

The lack of airflow is unbeliveable, the front fan barely helps.

It's also very cramped aint it, I might get a Antec 902


Heya. I don't think it's that cramped! The case airflow is not bad if you position your fans properly (and if your fans actually work well). Also remember: a well organized case has better airflow. It may be beneficial to place an extra fan high on the front where the drive bays are, if you don't have any drives there. It may also be beneficial to block off the upper front mesh to avoid airflow thru that area, allowing air only to enter the lower front.

I replaced the craptastic fans that came with the case. Turbine-bladed fans > standard-bladed fans. Bigger fan = quieter operation & greater airflow. It's advisable to get a fan control panel for the front of the case.







Oh, and don't neglect to use any optional fans that came with your mobo. Good luck.

EDIT: I'm considering putting an additional ~80mm fan intake on the bottom rear of the case. Heat goes up, so I'd like to force it that way.







I think I might block of the drive bay area too, so air cannot go out that way.


----------



## TheMainJam

heya guys i got the m2n32-sli deluxe wireless edition. i might be wrong but wasnt there a V1 and V2 of these boards? i could be remembering somethign completely separate









anyway my question is i have enough money for a new cpu and i was reading here that you unofficialy got the 955BE 125W phenom II working. i would love to go AM3 so that in the future i can upgrade ram and motherboard and keep the cpu.

i read there were some issues i just wanted to check and see if there was any issue with motherboard versions. thanks for your time hopefully i can get the 955BE

thanks.

TheMainJam


----------



## kranshteun




----------



## kranshteun

Well, that is the first time I see that the Chipset shows as 570 SLI, I thought it was 590 all this time. I hope it is just a glitch. Never used this CPU-z validate tool but was pretty sure that this mobo has 590, o well.


----------



## N2Gaming

Welcome to OCN TheMainJam. I don't think it makes any difference one version to the next. The only difference I can think of would be that the older versions came w/a removeable bios chip and the newer ones have it soldered to the mobo to cut down on cost and create more RMA's from bad bios flashes.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kranshteun* 
Well, that is the first time I see that the Chipset shows as 570 SLI, I thought it was 590 all this time. I hope it is just a glitch. Never used this CPU-z validate tool but was pretty sure that this mobo has 590, o well.

Good Job and thank you kranshteun. I'll get you on the club roster right away.

Regarding your 590/570 issues. These mobo's have both of NVidia's 590 & 570 chipsets onboard. This is how the mobo was/is capable of PCIe x16x x16 SLI mode.

If you look at this quote directly from your CPU-Z screenie you will see that the 570 is properly named SB for the South Bridge. While the NB North Bridge is named SPP190 (C51XE) rev A2

Quote:

MB Brand : Asus
MB Model : M2N32-SLI PREMIUM
NB : NVIDIA SPP190 (C51XE) rev A2
SB : NVIDIA nForce 570 SLI rev A2
So you do have a 590 NB it's just named differently in the CPU-Z screen.









I hope this helps guys.


----------



## TheMainJam

excellent then i will be checking out the 955BE i am good at gettign things to work as needed. so i will post back with my results. wish me luck.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheMainJam* 
excellent then i will be checking out the 955BE i am good at gettign things to work as needed. so i will post back with my results. wish me luck.

I would just use your present 5000+ and clear your CMOS or reset it and then run it at optimum or defalts then flash the bios. After you flash the bios make sure all is good w/your bios flash w/your 5000+ before you swop out to your new x4 955. You are gonna get the newer C3 rev: CPU right?









Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I would just use your present 5000+ and clear your CMOS or reset it and then run it at optimum or defalts then flash the bios. After you flash the bios make sure all is good w/your bios flash w/your 5000+ before you swop out to your new x4 955. You are gonna get the newer C3 rev: CPU right?









Good Luck,

N2G



. . . just wanted to point out a good note= make sure bfore you "Clear CMOS", that you have powered down completely and disconnect your power supply cord from the PSU, and press your power button to drain all capcitor's..........







. . . . .{don't mean to step upon your instruction's of help there N2Gaming, nor of your post of here, but just had someone press the Clear CMOS while still plugged in and power on; He now has a brick'd BIOS chip and/or mthrbrd . . .







. .}...
.......my 2







of note-O-help.....

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## drutort

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sil3ntSnip3a* 
Question time









My DICE pot and insulating materials arrived in the mail today yay!







So I figured before I start "blowing crap up!" I should ask what kinda of voltages I should be pushing on the NB with stock heat pipes?

I'm going to be playing around with a 955 BE & I hope to get some top 5 placements in some hwbot submissions.

Comments appreciated









well if yours blows up ill be putting mine up for sale some time
 






you can get yourself a one again


----------



## DeLL

Hi people!
i need your help, my new 955 BE work ... hm... 800 Mhz on M2N-SLI DELUXE, bios 1801 & 1701
Multiplier dont change, set any in bios - cpu speed dont change
What i do wrong?


----------



## TheMainJam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeLL*


Hi people!
i need your help, my new 955 BE work ... hm... 800 Mhz on M2N-SLI DELUXE, bios 1801 & 1701
Multiplier dont change, set any in bios - cpu speed dont change
What i do wrong?


refer to bigjohns post for getting the speeds working correctly. i think you need 2209 bios update also here is the linky

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ml#post6880453

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I would just use your present 5000+ and clear your CMOS or reset it and then run it at optimum or defalts then flash the bios. After you flash the bios make sure all is good w/your bios flash w/your 5000+ before you swop out to your new x4 955. You are gonna get the newer C3 rev: CPU right?









Good Luck,

N2G



i upgraded the bios to 2209 already its all set.. i think i will try for the 965 BE. i would like to purchase it from newegg how can you tell the c3 stepping?

this is the one i have in my checkout box for when i get my return?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103727

Yes it is according to this article c3 model numbers end in GM specs on neweggs sites shows that also c2 stepping is 140w where as c3 is 125watt. 965 here i come wish me luck! woot!
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/59...s-incl-c3.html


----------



## DeLL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheMainJam*


refer to bigjohns post for getting the speeds working correctly. i think you need 2209 bios update also here is the linky

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ml#post6880453


Im using *M2N-SLI deluxe*, not *M2N32-SLI*
1701 latest bios for M2N-SLI DELUXE 
1801 -beta ver.


----------



## TheMainJam

sorry my misunderstanding but the information bigjohn has should help you get those cores up to the proper speed. were you able to use that?


----------



## DeLL

http://www.overclock.net/7594611-post3945.html
This method?
No, NVIDIA Control Panel dont work maybe because my graphic card not nvidia =(

Quote:

"NVIDIA Control Panel not available
NVIDIA graphic card not fiund"
I have Gforce 6600, suit?


----------



## mulkman

Listen does anyone know how to SET up RAID 0 on this board with Windows 7

Is the RAID controller natively supported, so within the Windows 7 install it will show two drives as 1


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mulkman*


Listen does anyone know how to SET up RAID 0 on this board with Windows 7

Is the RAID controller natively supported, so within the Windows 7 install it will show two drives as 1


I would suppose so. I have a Vista Premium ED and usually just used the CD that came with my mobo. You need to change in BIOS the boot priority from "removable" to "CD-ROM", restart with your CD in and it will take you in to a RAID set up.


----------



## kranshteun

So you do have a 590 NB it's just named differently in the CPU-Z screen.









I hope this helps guys.[/QUOTE]

Great! Thank you kindly and once again, glad to be here


----------



## TheMainJam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeLL*


http://www.overclock.net/7594611-post3945.html
This method?
No, NVIDIA Control Panel dont work maybe because my graphic card not nvidia =(

I have Gforce 6600, suit?


gforce is a nvidia card download the newest drivers and the system tools specified and see if the performance tool still works.

Also Linux support for 955 and 965 seems to work according to this thread. 
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...age=1&count=31


----------



## Ballyhoogames

See attached.

Not sure if this is the right place so if not let me know. But any advice on how I might want to change some of the timings here?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ballyhoogames*


See attached.

Not sure if this is the right place so if not let me know. But any advice on how I might want to change some of the timings here?


Screeen shots would be my prefered method of showing my settings. I personally don't click on any Word document from some one I don't know.


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Fair enough. I'll try and post them.


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ballyhoogames*


See attached.

Not sure if this is the right place so if not let me know. But any advice on how I might want to change some of the timings here?


Lets try this:


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ballyhoogames*


Lets try this:


And this:


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheMainJam*


gforce is a nvidia card download the newest drivers and the system tools specified and see if the performance tool still works.

Also Linux support for 955 and 965 seems to work according to this thread. 
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...age=1&count=31


Thanks for the link above. +rep


----------



## tazz63

hi all,
new member, long time lurker. I have had this mobo for a couple of years now and I'm going to give it a whirl doing some clocking. This thread has given me lots of good info.

Thanks,
Dan

oops I need to fix my signature.


----------



## Slink

I have a 3.2GHz Deneb (quad) and 2x2GB OCZ 1066 RAM, and here are some readings from everest:
CPU: 44*C
VCORE: *1.09 V* (NICE! Accurate, tho?)
MOBO: 36*C
EDIT: CPU set to run at stock 3.2GHz, but only running at 4x 200MHz= 800MHz

My bloody "Calculations Per Second" score as determined by Windows Vista Performance rating has gone down from a 5.5 to a 4.7 since my "upgrade" from Kuma to Deneb. ARRGH WHY?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tazz63*


hi all,
new member, long time lurker. I have had this mobo for a couple of years now and I'm going to give it a whirl doing some clocking. This thread has given me lots of good info.

Thanks,
Dan

oops I need to fix my signature.




Welcome the the club. I'll add you after the Super Bowl is over.

Go Horse Shoe's








Quote:



Oh no the Aint's just won!










@ slink I don't know any thing about that. Can you post a screenie of your CPU-Z and maybe the Everest bench mark scores?


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


@ slink I don't know any thing about that. Can you post a screenie of your CPU-Z and maybe the Everest bench mark scores?


Fa sho, homie. Lemme get on that right quick... I, uh, err...
*Slink goes to RTM


----------



## Slink

Woah woah woah, my multiplier is stuck on 4x as far as CPU-Z can tell, but Widows sees my CPU freq as 3200 MHz?!?







What gives?


----------



## N2Gaming

Are you using Nvidia System Tools set your CPU multipliers??? Oh and slink, the CPU-Z will also help get you on the Google Spreadsheet


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Are you using Nvidia System Tools set your CPU multipliers??? Oh and slink, the CPU-Z will also help get you on the Google Spreadsheet










@spreadsheet, yeah ik ik :-/ lol

@multipliers: no, i used the BIOS. Should I be using nVidia Sys Tools?? :-?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


@multipliers: no, i used the BIOS. Should I be using nVidia Sys Tools?? :-?


Yeah where have you been. The only way to get the AM3 CPU's to work at their rated and beyond speeds is to use Nvidia system tools to to set the cpu multipliers in windows. I used it on my Destroyer as well when I was testing a beta on my board for NB multipliers







There is a couple links for Nvidia System Tools on the OP. as well as instructions on how to set your bios multi prior to using the multi's in windows.


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Yeah where have you been. The only way to get the AM3 CPU's to work at their rated and beyond speeds is to use Nvidia system tools to to set the cpu multipliers in windows. I used it on my Destroyer as well when I was testing a beta on my board for NB multipliers







There is a couple links for Nvidia System Tools on the OP. as well as instructions on how to set your bios multi prior to using the multi's in windows.

Awww brutha you know I was absent for a while! Nice info, and thanks for the speedy responses. +1


----------



## drutort

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Yeah where have you been. The only way to get the AM3 CPU's to work at their rated and beyond speeds is to use Nvidia system tools to to set the cpu multipliers in windows. I used it on my Destroyer as well when I was testing a beta on my board for NB multipliers







There is a couple links for Nvidia System Tools on the OP. as well as instructions on how to set your bios multi prior to using the multi's in windows.

or you can do it like me, reset the system after cold boot, and then boot up... sometimes it req to go into bios and do a save exit and then boot...

but it does work







thats how i get past 250mhz fsb...


----------



## Slink

I am finding NOWHERE in the NVIDIA Control Panel performance settings where I can adjust the mult. Help!







Screenshot:


----------



## drutort

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
I am finding NOWHERE in the NVIDIA Control Panel performance settings where I can adjust the mult. Help!







Screenshot:

so you have bios settings? try this...

on cold boot: power up, wait a little dont let windows boot and hit reset

this works most of the times for me

if not do the same up on hitting the reset button go into bios and just do a save and exit and then let system to continue and boot

see if it works... it does for me









update: forgot to mention you have to disable the halt on errors... pretty much set it to not halt on anything, i think that might be key too


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drutort* 
so you have bios settings? try this...

on cold boot: power up, wait a little dont let windows boot and hit reset

this works most of the times for me

if not do the same up on hitting the reset button go into bios and just do a save and exit and then let system to continue and boot

see if it works... it does for me









Okay, but that still doesn't help with why NVIDIA CP won't let me access the CPU mult's.







brb
See B.John's pic here:


----------



## Slink

No dice. :-/ I tried drutort's tricks, but to no avail. I can't seem to figure this one out on my own, at least not by tonight.  Thanks for the help, all, but I need more of it. lol









Good night.


----------



## raek

cheers! i`ve got a problem with my m2n32 sli deluxe , the memory (2Gb GeIL DDR2 PC2-6400 Ultra CL4 Dual Channel) is running in 775mhz not 800mhz. can anyone telll me what could be the problem?! thx


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raek*


cheers! i`ve got a problem with my m2n32 sli deluxe , the memory (2Gb GeIL DDR2 PC2-6400 Ultra CL4 Dual Channel) is running in 775mhz not 800mhz. can anyone telll me what could be the problem?! thx


Have a read of this thread :http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...explained.html.

But basically what it says is that your cpu speed must be divisable by 400.eg:2400,2800,3200mhz.
So if you are at 2600mhz,you need to oc your fsb to 216x13 and that will give you 800(aprox) on the ram, and 2800mhz+/- on the cpu

Hope that makes sense

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Sorry for dp,forgot to use the multi quote.

Slink,somewhere in this thread there is a solution to getting the multi to show ,but I have not found it yet ,but I'll keep looking.

Gyro

edit; slink, see if this helps,in your vista control panel set power options to performance.http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ml#post8051161


----------



## raek

thx a bunch gyro. i`ve managed to take the memory to 800mhz.


----------



## Slink

ASUS M2N M2N32 Phenom II quad fix workaround Multiplier 800 MHz 800Mhz nVidia system tool performance voltage
^search tags

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Slink,somewhere in this thread there is a solution to getting the multi to show ,but I have not found it yet ,but I'll keep looking.

Gyro

edit; slink, see if this helps,in your vista control panel set power options to performance.http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ml#post8051161


Thanks, Gyro. Here is a post on what you mentioned. Apparently I have to increase the vcore or else nVidia Sys Tools won't allow me to modify the multiplier in Windows Vista.








I won't be home again today until late, so I've yet to try it, but I'll get back to yah. They say to increase the voltage to *1.375!!!* AHHHRGH IT'S GONNA RUN AT LIKE 65 DEGREES CELCIUS.







This far, I've only increased vcore from 1.08V(auto) to 1.15V and the idle temp went from ~44*C to almost ~48*C. This sizable temperature difference is fairly foreboding and disconcerting.









Also, nice post, I got your edit. Thanks so much for the ah-sis-tawnce! ^_^ +1 for extreme help.


----------



## Gyro

Slink, the reason it's at 1.08v is because it's downclocked to 800mhz.

Once you get it up speed it should run at stock volts of 1.325v-1.35v, I think.

In reference to the post you linked, I think the important point is to not use the auto setting, but to set the cpu volts manually.

Just for reference my cpu volts are set to 1.300v in the bios and it reads as 1.344 in cpu-z.

Good luck

Gyro

edit; as for your temps you could try a reseat,but the ol rocket might not be up to the task of cooling an x4.


----------



## Slink

Yeah IK. good tip about setting vcore a bit lower. Our mobo either reads it wrong or sets wrong. I know that vcore auto-throttling is futile.







Also, I did not realize the stock vcore was that. Thanks! ^_^


----------



## N2Gaming

Slink you have to manually set your CPU multi in the bios to say 16-20x in the CMOS then try to use the multi w/the system tools. Also I'm not sure the stock voltage on the x4 955 but it's prolly somewhere in the ball park of 1.30-1.40v you can easily find out on AMD's web sight. I have links on the OP for AMD Comparisons. If you still don't have the multi option available after installing system tools then try to run the install again. It looks like you have the tools installed properly though so I would make sure your not trying to run your CPU multi on AUTO in the BIOS and then try system tools again.


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


The latest BIOS is shown in my sig rig. (Click on it's name, "Sentry" in my signature.) As instructed by N2Gaming, you should add your own sig rig but clicking on "User CP" on any page here on OCN, and clicking "add system" on the left.


Thank yo Slink! Only, I think that your BIOS should differ, since you have a Delux Mobo and I have the Premium Vista. The latest one they have on ASUS webb site is 1304. I have flashed mine to 1202 in 2008. I saw some people here saying that the 1202 is the better version for the AM2+. If you know anything about it would appreciate, but in any case, I am going to get a CPU and then try to work it out.
Regards!


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kranshteun*


Thank yo Slink! Only, I think that your BIOS should differ, since you have a Delux Mobo and I have the Premium Vista. The latest one they have on ASUS webb site is 1304. I have flashed mine to 1202 in 2008. I saw some people here saying that the 1202 is the better version for the AM2+. If you know anything about it would appreciate, but in any case, I am going to get a CPU and then try to work it out.
Regards!


O ya, good call. Sorry.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Slink you have to manually set your CPU multi in the bios to say 16-20x in the CMOS then try to use the multi w/the system tools. Also I'm not sure the stock voltage on the x4 955 but it's prolly somewhere in the ball park of 1.30-1.40v you can easily find out on AMD's web sight. I have links on the OP for AMD Comparisons. If you still don't have the multi option available after installing system tools then try to run the install again. It looks like you have the tools installed properly though so I would make sure your not trying to run your CPU multi on AUTO in the BIOS and then try system tools again.










Yessir, I should be trying it soon. Still at work atm, so... ;-P I gathered from posts by successful PhII users that they had to increase the BIOS vcore to ~1.375V to access the multiplier adjustment in nV tools. I only wish it wouldn't need so much voltage. I might as well cool the thing with eggs, so that I can cook my breakfast without wasting NRG.


----------



## Slink

AAAHHHHRRRGH It's still not working!







I've increased the vcore to 1.375V, I've rebooted and reinstalled nvidia System Tools v6.05, I've set the refclck to 200MHz and the Mult to 16x in BIOS. Am I missing drivers or something?







IDK what to do, but nV sys tools STILL won't show me the option to change the different CPU core mults!


----------



## N2Gaming

What GPU drivers are you using and are you using the most recent Mobo drivers. Maybe you can try to set your power options for windows to perfomance mode and do not use Cool N Quit in the bios.

Edit: Also not sure if this will make any difference but your Nvidia control pannel looks like it's not showing all of the available options for Networking, GPU's etc.


----------



## Slink

Okay, I set "power options" to "performance mode" in Vista U x64, Cool N' Quiet is already disabled, and I'm using nVidia driver 196.21, according to "system information" in "nvidia control panel".

OMG N2G, that was what did it. I have the option now. AHH thanks I'll get back to you with results. GOOD INFO AGAIN, I'm always learning here. Thanks for help. Hopefully someone else will benefit as well. +1


----------



## N2Gaming

NP slink







Also if you want to use any multiplier w/nvidia system tools you first must set the multiplier in CMOS i.e. if you want to use a 19 or 20x multi then set the multi in the CMOS to either 19 or 20x so you will have that option available in your system tools


----------



## Slink

Kick ass, N2G. I've got some settings tweaking to do. Here's my CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1007346

...now that my %[email protected]#*&?! temperature is almost 60 Celcius... -_-


----------



## N2Gaming

Yup drop your voltage to 1.30v and see if you can boot and still have any multipliers available in your system tools.









I'll get your Validation added to the Google Spreadsheet.


----------



## Slink

Testing lower voltages. Looks like I might have to cut MHz or liquid cool hereon.


----------



## kranshteun

Hello everyone! Since I am new here, guess I can ask some questions to learn what you guys know about this boards. Has anyone tried to replace the thermal paste on the Chipsets? Or better, how often would anyone recommend doing it , if it is in fact at all needed?
Best regards!


----------



## Dale-C

Yea I have done it, I do it every time I clean out my computer, so every 3 months or so. The thermal paste that comes with it is really hard to get off thought so make sure you don't wreck the Chipset heatsinks.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Yup drop your voltage to 1.30v and see if you can boot and still have any multipliers available in your system tools.









I'll get your Validation added to the Google Spreadsheet.


Thank you. I'm systematically testing lower and lower voltages at 14x (2.8Ghz). I may also test various voltages with different cores set to different multiplier speeds simultaneously (I.E. Cores 1 & 2 @ 16x and cores 3 & 4 @ 14x etc.) For a quad, this is proving to be rather efficient, heat-wise.

I think I will make a table/chart of the lowest voltages at which various certain settings are stable! ^_^ That ought to help and impress people, if I'm not the first to do so (at least for the 955 BE). LoL.
-Slink


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dale-C* 
Yea I have done it, I do it every time I clean out my computer, so every 3 months or so. The thermal paste that comes with it is really hard to get off thought so make sure you don't wreck the Chipset heatsinks.

Thank you for the tip, 3 months? Well I had the board for 3 years, that means I need to do it So did you use the regular thermal paste? The one that is used on CPUs?


----------



## N2Gaming

Looking foward to your tests and results Slink.

kranshteun regarding TIM applications to tour chipsets. I would only warn against using any abrasive materials to clean the old goop off of the chip sets and heat sinks then use a quality non conductive TIM like AC MX-2/MX-3, OCZ Freez, IC Diamond etc etc. Stay as far away from AS5 as you can for it's conductive and you can very easily short out something on your mobo w/that TIM.


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Looking foward to your tests and results Slink.

kranshteun regarding TIM applications to tour chipsets. I would only warn against using any abrasive materials to clean the old goop off of the chip sets and heat sinks then use a quality non conductive TIM like AC MX-2/MX-3, OCZ Freez, IC Diamond etc etc. Stay as far away from AS5 as you can for it's conductive and you can very easily short out something on your mobo w/that TIM.


Thank you sir! Good to remember about the shorts as they are our enemy I think I now have all the if. needed for the chip heat sink maintenance. 
Best regards!


----------



## Dale-C

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kranshteun* 
Thank you for the tip, 3 months? Well I had the board for 3 years, that means I need to do it So did you use the regular thermal paste? The one that is used on CPUs?

Yep, same paste as I use for CPU and GPU. You also might need a razor blade or something to get the old paste off.


----------



## mr-Charles

.........._*RAZOR blade*_ ! ! ! !







??????? that's a goood way to pput scratches/Gouges EMBEDDed into the surface area YA Know ! ! !







Better off looking to use something plastic like an old Credit Card, or stiffer tool needed = use a popcicle stick / chop stix.........these tool's WON'T marr/scratch/scrape the area you are trying to clear off . . . . .

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Dale-C

Hah yea there is a few scratches on mine, but nothing to complain about. Also a CC might snap I reckon. Took me a while to scrape it all off.


----------



## Dale-C

Hah yea there is a few scratches on mine, but nothing to complain about. Also a CC might snap I reckon. Took me a while to scrape it all off.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Hah yea there is a few scratches on mine, but nothing to complain about. Also a CC might snap I reckon. Took me a while to scrape it all off.


......uhhh =#1 . . . . seem's ya dbl post'd . . .









.....#2 = scratches, gouges = a BAD NO-NO for Heat Transfer Contact Surface area . . .









.....#3 = again, for the Scratches,gouges = AIR pocket's / BAD Heat TRANSFER Contact = AIR Bubbles most likely when applied TIM is compress'd......







. . .then you'll probably/most likely have high load temps.....









.......again, just MY 2







worth of Observative-Suggestion-4-tis-Application-of Possible_CONFUSION . . . .







...







...







.....









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Dale-C

I reckon its running better and whats 1mm, nothing at all lol, my CPU has scratches from lapping it.


----------



## TheMainJam

easy thanks to you guys i have to agree with slink the turning on performance mode under power options enabled the missing clock multiplier in nvidia system tools.

1. upgraded bios to 2209.

2. so i needed a ps/2 keyboard to access bios. usb will not work.

3. the cpu had to be set manaully (started with 17 X 200FSB) with the cool and quiet and stuff disabled.

4. then windows had to be put into performance mode to enable the multiplier in the nvidia systems tools. shoul add to sticky for phenom II 965 BE

also worthy to note installing win7 at 800MGhz took a while longer than installing with athlon x2 64 5000+. i thought system was jacked due to bad dvd player or bad install cd but it just took over an hour to get everything through the steps.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


I reckon its running better and whats 1mm, nothing at all lol, my CPU has scratches from lapping it.


REFERRing to *RAZOR Blade scr*_*atches*_ ! ! To use such(Razor blades), =Bad advice to give to newly/first timer' OC'r's....IMHO . . . .







. . . . . . WAY different type of a scratch / gouge than the "light lines" of Lappin.........









.......{ my end of posting's about's this topic.....







}

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks for the updates TheMainJam. I'll get you up on the Google Spreasheet. If you want to write a set of instructions for how to get your CPU working in Win 7 that would be great. I could then add a link to your instructional post so others w/win7 can breaze through the initial set up.


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Hah yea there is a few scratches on mine, but nothing to complain about. Also a CC might snap I reckon. Took me a while to scrape it all off.


Thanks I've decided to use my old driver licence after reading the insights 
Regards!


----------



## advanceagent

I just recent got M2N-SLI. I am having problem populate all for memory slots with DDR2 800. The problem went away when I remove two of them. I have tried with BIOS 1002 & 0903 but the problem persisted. I read on ASUS forum someone populated all four slots. Is this just my motherboard? Thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *advanceagent*


I just recent got M2N-SLI. I am having problem populate all for memory slots with DDR2 800. The problem went away when I remove two of them. I have tried with BIOS 1002 & 0903 but the problem persisted. I read on ASUS forum someone populated all four slots. Is this just my motherboard? Thanks


Are you using identically matched pairs of ram?

Have you adjusted the timings and voltages for your ram. You most def won't be able to run 4 ram slots populated at 1T command rate. You may also want to try to add a little more voltage to your ram while you have only two slots populated then add the other two sticks after you save and shut down of course. If that don't work you may want to try a different ram dividor. What CPU are you trying to use w/the 4 ram sticks.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## advanceagent

Thanks for your help N2G. Looking at your post, it looks like you live here








My CPU is 9850 BE. I have not set the memory or CPU setting in the BIOS yet. The BIOS will sometimes freeze if I have 4 sticks in there. Yes, all 4 sticks are identical OCZ Platinum Rev2 PC2-6400. I will try your suggestion now see if it works.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *advanceagent* 
N2G Looking at your post, it looks like you live here









Yup I do live here. I manage this thread.


----------



## mr-Charles

...HEY ! ? ! ? . . . BUMP for here ! . . . . What give's? ? ? this mthrbrd now trouble free with all who own's 1 ?







? 24hrs and No One with a Problem nor question against ? ? ? WHOA . . .







. . . . can't be; so, that's why i came in upon to give a Bump for keeping this thread Alive & STILL-a-going . . . .









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Dale-C

Haha. I have heaps of trouble with this motherboard, I just don't want to whinge about it


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Haha. I have heaps of trouble with this motherboard, I just don't want to whinge about it










......LOLOL.......i did from the start as well from with using the 6400+, but since i left it and went with the 965 BE, 
i am glad of the change & result's; may have taken a bit of work, but manage'd to get it to my liking's....









...







...{now, i got a NEWer mthrbrd & 965 BE cpu and all to play with...







... even thinkin of a FULL H2o setup . .







. .}

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
...







...{now, i got a NEWer mthrbrd & 965 BE cpu and all to play with...







... even thinkin of a FULL H2o setup

WELL Thats what we are all here at OCN are all about is it not???







I mean if it was not for this club or others like it you would not have known you even had the option to upgrade your CPU w/out upgrading your mobo.























I say put some H2O on your M2N and see what it can do. So the rest of the world can see what these things are made of.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


......LOLOL.......i did from the start as well from with using the 6400+, but since i left it and went with the 965 BE, 
i am glad of the change & result's; may have taken a bit of work, but manage'd to get it to my liking's....









...







...{now, i got a NEWer mthrbrd & 965 BE cpu and all to play with...







... even thinkin of a FULL H2o setup . .







. .}

mr-Charles .










Have you managed to get nvidia system tools to automatically adjust your settings on boot? I haven't yet.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Have you managed to get nvidia system tools to automatically adjust your settings on boot? I haven't yet.


....are you referring to like having my GPU fan come on at 100% on start up??

......then, Yes I did; otherwise i am NOT sure of What you are asking about's .

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## mr-Charles

What you need to do is make all your settings for the way you want them for each catagory; CPU, GPU, MEMORY, etc. Then you need to SAVE That as your New Default and / OR System Default Profile, { i am NOT sure which one of these is the Startup Profile, so, just made sure both are the same }. then you go to the tab setting's for choosing and also placing a "check" in the box for That particular Profile to Start at Start-UP. I hope i got this all straight for ya....at least close enough, eh?! ? ! Just kick back for here for any more help i can assist ya with .....

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## mr-Charles

...forgot to mention, i have my GPU Fan set to ONLY 34% on at startup. I think it's default is like 28% which is just too slow and just too much heat is at the GPU that i can feel from the exhaust flow. I did try is at 100%, BUT, i do NOT want a "JET ENGINE" at startup of my system > > > way tooo loud of a Fan.....i found 32% to 38% was a good setting for even keeping good Low temp's & still quiet while gaming.....so i left it at 34%

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
What you need to do is make all your settings for the way you want them for each catagory; CPU, GPU, MEMORY, etc. Then you need to SAVE That as your New Default and / OR System Default Profile, { i am NOT sure which one of these is the Startup Profile, so, just made sure both are the same }. then you go to the tab setting's for choosing and also placing a "check" in the box for That particular Profile to Start at Start-UP. I hope i got this all straight for ya....at least close enough, eh?! ? ! Just kick back for here for any more help i can assist ya with .....

mr-Charles .









Thanks, I'll check it out and hit you back. // Btw, my gpu cooler is an aftermarket bare copper cooler, and it's pretty nice and quiet. Does a better job than the crappy stock cooler (I don't like the cast aluminum stock coolers that are football-field-sized.)


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


...... (I don't like the cast aluminum stock coolers that are football-field-sized.)


Yepper's, i know what ya mean







, for guess what the stock one is on the nVidia 8800GTX XXX 768MB version that i have??? YEP, it's long and big just like a straight-away of the Drag Strip.......and Boy does that card pump out some heat ! ! ! (tunnel'd out the back, thank goodness ! !)

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Supergroover

Hey Mr-Charles,

Ever tried to bundle replies? Or are you aiming for a whole page for yourself?









I have no comment on the quality of your input or the amount of work you put into this. But I was just seeing a lot of mr-charles posts (more than three in a row) and I was wondering if you could edit your post with additional info in case there is no post below yours.









Keep up the good work though!









~Super


----------



## mr-Charles

1= I am on 3 to 4 different forum's at a time so, sometimes i forget WHAT i have just type'd & sent....then i just remember'd WHAT i forgot to included > > >

2= a lot of them have different "time" slot's of replyng back for. . .

3= Hey, it's got you people a reading for here, right?

4= I just hate one, BIG, LONG posting's of . . .

5= it goes to show this thread is STILL alive and kicking . . .









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Slink

Well so far, I have gotten the Phenom II 955 to auto set when Windows starts, but when I tell the system to restart, it won't do so without locking after windows shuts down (however, when i instruct it to shut down, it will shut down and power off successfully). Anyone else get this issue with an AM3 PhII quad and _nVidia sys. tools_ on this board?


----------



## N2Gaming

I don't understand what you mean by locking after windows shuts down. Are you saying windows locks you out so you can't get back into windows???


----------



## Slink

No, sorry: I meant locking up. System lockup. Isn't that what it's called? Not really different from freezing: system is in a low-functionality state, right as it seems it's about to physically reset and reboot, and won't seem to carry thru with the ACPI command for "RESET", you know? Windows shuts down fine, but then the system locks up, or freezes, or doesn't reset. During this glitch, hitting the reset button and ctrl-alt-del do nothing, and only by forcing the power off (holding power button in) can I make the system "restart". The only alternative to reset is power-off-power-on: to select "shut down" in Windows, instead of selecting "reset", and then manually pressing the power button again to start the system. "Reset" won't work. :-/


----------



## N2Gaming

OK asuming your reset button is still connected and working correctly then I'm puzzled. Maybe you are not using enough CPU Core Voltage IDK.







Are you trying to put your system to sleep by using S1, S3 or are you just trying to reset it for some reason from w/in Windows.

Can you hit the reset button while windows is running to reset your computer. Although it can be done I don't sugest doing this to much as it could corrupt your OS eventually from doing this to many times.









What exactly are you doing when this happens. Step by step details please.


----------



## Slink

Good idea. I'm gonna try the reset button from the bios... afaik, it works fine, tho. // I should comment that higher voltage did not change the problem, iirc.

UPDATE: It sleeps and wakes flawlessly...


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


UPDATE: It sleeps and wakes flawlessly...


Hmm







So what's the problem then and what did you do to fix it?


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hmm







So what's the problem then and what did you do to fix it?


That wasn't the problem. Apparently, it never had a problem with sleep. FYI, I think it's set to "S1 & S3" sleep mode. It *still has the *soft reset *glitch*. It just won't actually restart once it shuts down (after I select "reset" from the shutdown menu in windows). The only thing I can do if I forget not to click the dreaded "reset" is to manually power the thing off.


----------



## IPman

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1025019

ATHLON 5000+ 2,2GHz, 1MB AM3 K10 in ASUS M2N-SLI 560 Nforce BIOS 1002


----------



## Gyro

IPman, congrats and welcome to the club.
Finally someone to fill that empty M2N- sli /AM3 slot

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey all I just wanted to let you all know I starting playing w/my present Majic Jack/Print Server M2N32 SLI Deluxe system and I have come to the conclusion that this mobo is a friking beast.









Check it out, I got more than 10k ram read in Everest Ultimate 5.0 on a AM2 system Oh and take a look at my ram speeds while your at it. Not to shabby for factory SLI DDR2-800 RAM LOL

CPU-Z Validaion










Quote:



Originally Posted by *IPman*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1025019

ATHLON 5000+ 2,2GHz, 1MB AM3 K10 in ASUS M2N-SLI 560 Nforce BIOS 1002


I'll get you on the Club Roster very soon...


----------



## IPman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey all I just wanted to let you all know I starting playing w/my present Majic Jack/Print Server M2N32 SLI Deluxe system and I have come to the conclusion that this mobo is a friking beast.









Check it out, I got more than 10k ram read in Everest Ultimate 5.0 on a AM2 system Oh and take a look at my ram speeds while your at it. Not to shabby for factory SLI DDR2-800 RAM LOL

CPU-Z Validaion










I'll get you on the Club Roster very soon...










Thanks


----------



## Dale-C

Thats awesome N2! I can't get over 300FSB on this mobo, my old one I can, I had 348x9.5. BTW change your HT Link multi to 4x and up the CPU-NB Volts to 1.325 and you will be flying! And that is very nice at 1.456v, puts my Windsor to shame that needs 1.525 to get over 3.2Ghz. Also they are really nice speeds o your RAM, my 667 that I OC'd to 1114Mhz @ 3-3-3-3 got like 7744 and 52.7ns!

Oh yeah, what BIOS are you using?


----------



## TheReaper521

It's official, once I had all the new parts that I convinved Monster Power to pay for since their surge protector failed. I did some swapping around of parts... and confirmed that my m2n32-sli deluxe died to the surge. It won't boot with my Phenom 9850, or the new Phenom II 965 or an old Athlon I had laying around. any 1 of my RAM modules. It's retired. Leaving the system on my list because I consider it to be one of my better overclocks. I'll miss that board... but so far I am liking my new MSI toy.

Casualties of said power surge:
1xASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe
1xAMD Phenom 9850BE
2x Corsair DDR2 1066 modules
1xCoolMax 700 watt power supply
1xMonster Power PC800 surge protector.

I'm glad someone else was paying the bill on this one, and I'll be continuing to use Monster Power's surge protectors, the company handled this well.


----------



## Gyro

TheReaper521,
Take comfort in the fact that it took an Act of GOD(of your choice)to kill it.

















Hope you have some benches saved so you can compare with your new mb.And share with us.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## rusky1

Hey guys, been a little while since i posted here but i have run into another problem.

I have finally installed a fresh copy of Win7 x64 (went from RC 7100 to full release) onto my freshly formatted drives and everything went well until i tried to go into NVidia control panel to adjust the multiplier. I am unable to choose the core or its multiplier at all so now I stuck at 800mhz on all cores. Is there another program that I can use to fix this or is there some kind of trick that i have forgotten?

Thanks in advance.

P.S. this is on my sig rig.


----------



## mr-Charles

...you DID click to be on the "Advance'd" Tab for setting's, correct??? ... you need to get off the "Basic" setting's to do any kind of adjustment's, etc......{ make sure to set "power options" to "performance mode" }

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## rusky1

You're my hero man, I totally forgot about the power options


----------



## N2Gaming

Thank you Dale C

I think I could actually lower the CPU voltage to do that spd but I had it up there for any higher overclocks that may of happened when I was trying to find my max FSB. I can prolly run it closer to 1.375-1.425v w/the speeds in that screen shot. IIRC that paticular mobo has a factory Flashed 2205 BIOS that was already on it when I got the mobo From ASUS on an RMA.









@ TheReaper I'm glad all worked out for the better


----------



## drutort

i upgraded to m4a79t deluxe so if someone wants my m2n-sli deluxe, adata ddr2 ram (was running at 500mhz 5 5 5 18), also have a amd 45w x2 (GH-G1)

im lucky i can unlock my 720be to x4 at 3467

funny thing is that... with the m2n mobo (winXP) and only x3 at 3.5ghz I had about 18k 3dmark06 and with (win7 64bit) at 3468 with 4th core unlocked i got about 19k :/ this is with ddr3 at 770... same video card but no SSD when in XP

oh well at least it boots in seconds with the ocz agility SSD that i got on newegg with great price (rebate) awesome deal IMO


----------



## alleykat

Thanks for the info guys! Installed my 955be about an hour ago...


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey all please give our two newest members IPman and Alleykat a warm Club M2N welcome.


----------



## mr-Charles

... IPman and Alleykat > >







> > *WELCOME* to the thread that's GONNA beat-out that " *EnergizeBatteryFunnyBunnie* " . . . { well, U kno Who/What I mean}....







. . . .







. . . . .

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Dale-C

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Thank you Dale C

I think I could actually lover the CPU voltage to do that spd but I had it up there for any higher overclocks that may of happened when I was trying to find my max FSB. I can prolly run it closer to 1.375-1.425v w/the speeds in that screen shot. IIRC that paticular mobo has a factory Flashed 2205 BIOS that was already on it when I got the mobo From ASUS on an RMA.









@ TheReaper I'm glad all worked out for the better


Oh wow thats insane voltage!

I have flashed every single bios and I can't get .5 multis! I really need a 9.5 multi so I can try 3.4Ghz just like my old mobo.

Also guys if anyone could help me here: I can run 11 hours stress test and then as soon as I open Firefox or iTunes and leave them on for a while I get a cdd.dll 0x07E BSOD. I have probably had more BSODs and errors in Windows 7 in a month than I did with Vista in a year. W7 is slowly becoming the worst OS I have used.

Also should I lap my TRUE120? I have 2 fans on it that go 1900RPM. I still get 60C on hot days and idle sits around 44C. Its no different to my stock cooler or my CM GemenII S, except I can do 1.6v, which is needed for 3.4Ghz.


----------



## N2Gaming

Dale my cpu in comparison to yours shold not even be considered. I have a 95w CPU which give me more head room for voltages and higher clocks before temperatures even become an issue.

Though you need to keep in mind I never stress tested any of those most recent suicides I ran to find my mobo's max HTT/FSB.


----------



## Dale-C

Yea I know but for any Athlon chip that gets 3.4ghz under 1.475 is insane, I have never seen one do that.

Do you know why I can't get .5 Multis in my BIOS?


----------



## N2Gaming

I would suspect ram to possibly be your issue

what ram dividers have you tried?

Edit I don't think it's any where near stable at that speed but I don't remember as I have been using my X4 940 OC'd in my Destroyer at 3.55GHz for a while now and not using that machine much for overclocking. I just use it for my printer and majic jack...

This is where I gave up trying to push the FSB... I stopped at 355 MHz FSB w/out adding any Chipset voltage.


----------



## Dale-C

I can't change RAM dividers but I have tried all RAM Options. .5 Multis should be there by default I reckon.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alleykat*


Thanks for the info guys! Installed my 955be about an hour ago...




Nice. I have the same chip. You should be able to turn down the voltage a bit. Ugh, I should finish testing my voltages today...


----------



## mr-Charles

...i take it You did finally get your system to work with it's Startup item's
for which you were having trouble with earlier? ? ?

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


...i take it You did finally get your system to work with it's Startup item's 
for which you were having trouble with earlier? ? ?

mr-Charles .










Moi? Oui, I did, thank you. (Well, I got it to automatically run at proper speed on start.) I just had to poke around a bit. I was being lazy-brained. Hey, you should get rid of those last few lines of your sig.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


. . . Hey, you should get rid of those last few lines of your sig.










...and what/which are you referring about's? ? ?

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Noizejunk

Hello everyone! I've been reading this forum last few weeks and was happy to see it was possible to install the newer amd cpu's on this board...
Though before I was going to make a purchase I wanted to flash my bios to one of the latest versions but I can not seem to be able to do so!

I don't have a floppy drive so that option is not possible atm








I made a bootable CD with Nero (drdos) and tried using awdflash together with the 2209.bin bios file. All it gave me when i tried was "Please wait" ... and nothing happened, even after waiting half an hour.

I also tried the Asus tool to flash it in windows (yea dreadfull isnt it







) but that just gave an error when clicking the "flash" button.

Edit: I also tried the EZ Flash2 option in the BIOS but that did not recognize either of my USB sticks.
For some strange reason it did once find the BIOS file on the bootable CD I made and I was able to select 2209.BIN. But then when I selected it and did "YES" to flash it said it couldn't read the file anymore...


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


...and what/which are you referring about's? ? ?
mr-Charles


 I PM'd u.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Noizejunk*


Hello everyone! I've been reading this forum last few weeks and was happy to see it was possible to install the newer amd cpu's on this board...
Though before I was going to make a purchase I wanted to flash my bios to one of the latest versions but I can not seem to be able to do so!

I don't have a floppy drive so that option is not possible atm








I made a bootable CD with Nero (drdos) and tried using awdflash together with the 2209.bin bios file. All it gave me when i tried was "Please wait" ... and nothing happened, even after waiting half an hour.

I also tried the Asus tool to flash it in windows (yea dreadfull isnt it







) but that just gave an error when clicking the "flash" button.

Edit: I also tried the EZ Flash2 option in the BIOS but that did not recognize either of my USB sticks.
For some strange reason it did once find the BIOS file on the bootable CD I made and I was able to select 2209.BIN. But then when I selected it and did "YES" to flash it said it couldn't read the file anymore...


Welcome! Good job on trying to flash before you commit to a CPU purchase. Sorry to hear you are having trouble, but I think you might be trying the wrong file version. I have exactly the same mobo model you do (I







it) and I have never experienced such a problem, iirc. I think you may be trying the wrong version of the BIOS, and if so, thank ASUS that it wouldn't flash!









I'm not sure if that's the problem, but I hope it is that simple. Here is the ASUS page you want: http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=en-us

*Do you have an older computer from which you could borrow a floppy drive??*
-Slink


----------



## Agent-Metalman

I read a while back that this motherboard has limited hyperthreading and that newer amd processors while able to run wouldn't be getting the full power performance that a newer motherboard could give it. Is that true or false?

Here is my current specs below running bios 2209:









Just wanting to know how well, and what changes I must make in bios for a AMD 965 to work to full potential (Haven't bought it but planning to soon.)

Also if you could recommend a memory upgrade that I should get or if what I have is sufficient. I use this computer for gaming, I bought a ATI 4870 and am being bottle necked in a lot of games haha. I noticed that because the second I overclocked my processor, my fps just about tripled.

Any help is appreciated.

Agent-Metalman


----------



## Slink

Welcome. All of the answers you seek are already in this thread. Did you read the OP?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agent-Metalman*


I read a while back that this motherboard has limited hyperthreading and that newer amd processors while able to run wouldn't be getting the full power performance that a newer motherboard could give it. Is that true or false?


*TRUE*: This mobo's HYPERTRANSFERs are limited at stock settings to 2x(5x200MHz)=2000MHz effective. However, increasing the refck will increase this freq.
*TRUE*: Because of the above, you will not get the full HT performance of a newer board, but don't worry. I bought a 955 for this board, and as soon as I got it running up to speed, I saw a disgusting leap in performance. You won't be disappointed. *MAKE SURE YOU BUY THE C3 REVISION, AND NOT THE OLDER ONE. YOU WILL REGRET NOT GETTING THE C3.*
*TRUE*: This board will run ALL AM3 CPU's, and only needs a workaround to use the quad's properly
*TRUE*: Getting a nice new CPU will demonstrate the awful bottleneck in performance that is caused by your current CPU. Believe me. GTA4 increased from about 22FPS up to like [email protected]#!$*!!1 when I upgraded from my 2.7GHz Kuma 2-core. The whole time, I had a nice GeForce 9800 GTX+.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agent-Metalman*


Just wanting to know how well, and what changes I must make in bios for a AMD 965 to work to full potential (Haven't bought it but planning to soon.)


Well, when you install a new chip, you should ALWAYS unplug system power and remove the CMOS batter first, and then once the chip is in place, before you connect power or replace battery, hold the power button in for like 30 seconds. (Clears any caps with a charge so system will register the new cpu on first cold boot.) After that, fasten the CPU heat sink (don't forget thermal goop), re-insert CMOS batt. and connect system power.

Your system will boot fine, but the CPU will only run at 4x200MHz=800MHz effective, per core. You will need to install nVidia System Tools (to access "performance" settings). I see you are using Vista or Seven, so you will need to adjust "power settings" in Windows. Set it to "performance mode". This unlocks the ability to modify CPU multipliers from within Windows, via nvidia system tools. You may want to instal NST before you install the new chip. Make sure you get the latest version of NST.

Helpful?


----------



## Gyro

nvm, slink types faster


----------



## Agent-Metalman

Very helpful! Will make the purchase shortly then. Will also sort through this thread to find out what exactly I need to modify in NST


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


nvm, slink types faster


 LOL
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agent-Metalman*


Very helpful! Will make the purchase shortly then. Will also sort through this thread to find out what exactly I need to modify in NST


Rock on.


----------



## Agent-Metalman

So if I have this correct....

The bios will set the processor to 200x4

I raise my reference clock on the 965 and lower the HT Multiplier in NST, Correct?

So 340x10 multiplier to get "stock" overclocking? or what value is everyone using for their 965's. Do I have to mess with voltages at all? if so I might just find the extra cash and get a new mobo, it suddenly seems complicated after looking through thread haha


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Agent-Metalman* 
So if I have this correct....

The bios will set the processor to 200x4

I raise my reference clock on the 965 and lower the HT Multiplier in NST, Correct?

So 340x10 multiplier to get "stock" overclocking? or what value is everyone using for their 965's. Do I have to mess with voltages at all? if so I might just find the extra cash and get a new mobo, it suddenly seems complicated after looking through thread haha

17 x 200 = 3400 is the stock setting I think,set this in the bios,take your cpu v off auto,set to 1.35v to start( it may take a little lower setting in the bios to get 1.35v depends on how much your mb over volts),set the ram timing and volts, save & exit.
Next go into windows(7 or vista) and set power options to performance,open nv cp click on performance ,select cpu.
At this point you should look like the pic below except the cpu core multi won't be grayed out.Now set each core multi to 17 same as in the bios,hit apply,and you should be at 3400mhz.

The thing is that what ever you set in the bios for fsb and multi you have to make same setting in nv cp.

That should get you started

Gyro


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Hi all. Not gone away. Just still waiting for the bloody CPU to arrive from Amazon









Going to have to re-read all this stuff when it arrives to get back up to speed!


----------



## Noizejunk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink*

Welcome! Good job on trying to flash before you commit to a CPU purchase. Sorry to hear you are having trouble, but I think you might be trying the wrong file version. I have exactly the same mobo model you do (I







it) and I have never experienced such a problem, iirc. I think you may be trying the wrong version of the BIOS, and if so, thank ASUS that it wouldn't flash!









I'm not sure if that's the problem, but I hope it is that simple. Here is the ASUS page you want: http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=en-us

*Do you have an older computer from which you could borrow a floppy drive??*
-Slink

Hey Slink thanks for the answer!
I checked again but the file is the correct one sadly enough, still no luck with it.
I'll check around for a floppy drive but none available here I'm afraid.
This is the error I get using the Asus tool (and you can see it does recognize the file as being correct apparently.)


----------



## Robit

Hi All; Since my M2N32 SLI won't post unless I clear CMOS each time with the Ph 940 installed, does anyone think I would have a problem reflashing the BIOS with 2209? I get "CMOS Checksum Error - Defaults Loaded" when its does post(have good battery) - could have a corrupt 2209 BIOS in there now.... Thanks


----------



## m2n-slideluxe

woot!! I got it working. I will admit I am not much of a forum poster I just read them so it make take a try or two to post the validation


----------



## m2n-slideluxe

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1036331


----------



## m2n-slideluxe

have you tried putting the bios on a flash drive and using the EZ-flash in the bios itself to install them?


----------



## Slink

Gyro has successfully compensated for my inadequacies.







Yes, you will have to set voltage manually. I should report back with some minimum functional voltages for this chip at various freq/mult settings (mine is the PhII 955, same exact CPU die, but only tests satisfactorily up to 3.2GHz).


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robit*


Hi All; Since my M2N32 SLI won't post unless I clear CMOS each time with the Ph 940 installed, does anyone think I would have a problem reflashing the BIOS with 2209? I get "CMOS Checksum Error - Defaults Loaded" when its does post(have good battery) - could have a corrupt 2209 BIOS in there now.... Thanks


Try reflashing with the 940 in.

Gyro


----------



## Zak McKracken

Hi dudes.



I'm saving money for a CPU Upgrade.


----------



## Gyro

Noizejunk, is your usb stick formatted to fat32?

Gyro

Welcome to the club Zak


----------



## Robit

Ok Gyro I'm gon-a reflash BIOS 2209 on a USB flash dr using the ASUS EZ Flash, with the Ph 940 installed. Will let all know what happens







Hope Flashed BIOS(2209) a two hrs ago..... posted to that "CMOS Checksum Error Screen, so I Hit DEL & went into the BIOS & made my setting changes.... Booted to Desktop - no problem..... will keep you updated in the AM Weds..... Thanks







It's Wed, system will NOT BOOT..... putting Athlon 6400+ Back in..... Will look for a AM2+ board. Thanks for all your Help..... It's a learning Thing!


----------



## Noizejunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Noizejunk, is your usb stick formatted to fat32?


Yep it is FAT32!
But in the meanwhile I got the happy news I finally managed to flash it using the USB stick with EZ Flash2!!








Apparently EZ Flash2 did not find the USB stick because it was listed as second in the Bios > BOOT > Hard disk drives list. When I moved it to the first spot, EZ Flash recognized it immediately and it flashed without a problem!
Although, it did give me a slight heart attack when my pc wouldn't boot anymore, had to reset the cmos thingie and booted up nicely.









Now I'll go shopping!!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Noizejunk*


Yep it is FAT32!
But in the meanwhile I got the happy news I finally managed to flash it using the USB stick with EZ Flash2!!








Apparently EZ Flash2 did not find the USB stick because it was listed as second in the Bios > BOOT > Hard disk drives list. When I moved it to the first spot, EZ Flash recognized it immediately and it flashed without a problem!
Although, it did give me a slight heart attack when my pc wouldn't boot anymore, had to reset the cmos thingie and booted up nicely.









Now I'll go shopping!!










Great news,congrats and enjoy.

Gyro


----------



## AtiViVo

Hey folks,

need some help. After some playing today overclocking the GPU (managed to reach about 820mhz core and 3350mhz RAM clocks without forcing the fan to very high speeds) I noticed that the overall temperature in the case and the CPU idle was too high, around the mid-50C. I thinks it's because the two chassis/case fans - 2 12mm CooleMaster ball-bearing fans - work at very slow speeds. Using BIOS v2201 I've set the hardware monitor of the motherboard and the CPU/Case fans to the "Performance" setting in the BIOS, but it's still hot.

Is there any software I can use to monitor the RPMs of the case fans and the interal temperature and if needed to override them and set manual RPM values?


----------



## blupupher

Read through a lot of this thread, but there is just too much.

I am getting a x4 940 (should be arriving today), so I upgraded to BIOS 1701 from 1302 and had nothing but issues (would lock up right after booting, took 5 tries to get Windows 7 to even install and other things, SLI would cause black screens when I could even get that far), so I used 1801 with just 1 stick of RAM, 1 video card, and all seemed well, added the 2nd stick of RAM, all good, then I added my 2nd card (did not even put the SLI bridge in) and the issues started again, I would get lockups, blue and black screens (not BSOD, just a light blue screen). 
I am now on 1604 and everything seems to be working well (but have not attempted SLI yet).

This is with my current sig rig setup (BE-2400 CPU) with everything at stock settings and a CMOS clear done after each BIOS change and a fresh install of Windows 7 Pro 64.

Could the issue with the 1801 BIOS be the CPU I am using? 
Should I just try the 940 with 1604 and see what happens then upgrade to the 1801?


----------



## Khelbenpt

hey guys

would like to join this fine club if possible, been running a pII x3 720 on my m2n32-sli deluxe for a couple of months and its quite stable (no overclock yet though).

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1039558


----------



## Gyro

Khelbenpt, welcome, make yourself at home.

If you are staying at stock speeds, turn the cpu volts down a notch or two.
1.325v+/- is plenty.

Gyro


----------



## Wask

Hi guys i just dropped a 720 into my m2n32-sli and temps seem a bit high.
58-59 with no load mobo 38 v core 1.30v. Any ideas on how to lower the temp with the stock cooler.


----------



## Gyro

blupupher,if 1601 is working for you I would stay with it.
I would try the 940 first on 1601 and see what happens.
The cpu may show as unknown is all.

Good luck

Wask, try reseating the cooler with new TIM.

Gyro


----------



## blupupher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


blupupher,if 1601 is working for you I would stay with it.
I would try the 940 first on 1601 and see what happens.
The cpu may show as unknown is all.
...


I can deal with an unknown CPU so long as it works.
I just was not sure if 1604 and the 940 even worked.
UPS site shows it delivered today, so hopefully tonight I can try it out.


----------



## Gyro

1604 supports the phI x4 so it should work, 1701 adds support for athlon x2 7xxx.
PhI x4 is best support any of the m2n series has, and the success rate with am2+ and am3 cpu,s must be well over 95%.

There's only one way to find out









Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Wask

Lo Gyro what you mean TIM what like artic silver?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wask*


Lo Gyro what you mean TIM what like artic silver?


Yes, thermal paste.

Gyro


----------



## Wask

I dont mind buying a good heatsink just wondering what is ave temps for the stock cooler...


----------



## Gyro

I never used mine but I would think mid 30's c to mid 50's c.
The ziggy in my sig rig is a good cooler for the 720, and it mounts facing to the back, no mods needed.

Gyro


----------



## Noizejunk

I bought me a 955 and after some blue screens (amd dual core optimizer) and some more (ram stuff) and some not wanting to boot (just keep trying) it seems pretty stable.
I had problems since I did not have the possibility to adapt the multiplier in the NVIDIA control panel > performance, the cpu stayed at 200mhz x 4.
I'm quoting below post since after hours of trying things I tried exactly that and it worked. Moving the vcore to 1.375 suddenly made changing the multipliers possible in the nvidia tool!! I know it doesn't really make sence but yea it worked.








I'll toy with it some more tomorrow and post a validation thingie!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pike168* 
OK, So i managed to get the option to choose the multiplier, I had to go into my BIOS and set the cpu voltage, i set mine to 1.375v. When i then tried System Tool under Win 7 and i was indeed able to select my core multipliers. I then saved that to a profile and made that profile load with windows.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=917933

Now i wanna try and get 4000Mhz......

On more q, i'm using the stock cooler and temps seem ok at 55Â° under load (its 23Â° in here and the case does get hot due to the 2 8800GTS in there.) Though the stock cooler keeps going at it like a jet turbine, anyone an idea or a nice tool to keep it from doing that all the time? Using the BIOS settings optimal or even silent didn't do much. Optimal setting made it go fastslowfastslowfastslow which is really an annoying noise if you catch my drift.









EDIT: linkie
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1040008


----------



## echarlie

Here is my system :

Antec twelve hundred case
Rosewill 850 extreme PSU
ASUS M2N32-deluxe SLI wireless motherboard
AMD Phenom II 940 X4 BE cpu
6 GB. OZC Gold DDR2800 ram
EVGA 9800 GTX gpu
2x Western Digital Raptor X hard drives
Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Pro Fatality edition sound card
Windows 7 64-bit
Dynex 780P 32" flat panel TV

I'm looking to upgrade my video card but don't have the money for a GTX 280 / 285 or HD 5850. Are there any other video cards that would be a good upgrade that don't cost so much ??


----------



## Robit

Hi echarlie; Nice rig! You could look @ 260gtx when OC'd it's close to or even better than a 280GTX & the price now is right..... I have the MSI 260GTX OCv4 Stock core clock 655 - OC'd 700 Mem 2100 to 2268.... thats only a 7% OC, it could go higher! good bang for the buck..... check www.Newegg.com By the way, I'm running my 940 @ 3.6ghz what yours..... I'm having some boot problems with my system..... I'd like to see your Sec's like Multi, Volts etc.







Join the M2N club!!!!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *echarlie*


Here is my system :

Antec twelve hundred case
Rosewill 850 extreme PSU
ASUS M2N32-deluxe SLI wireless motherboard
AMD Phenom II 940 X4 BE cpu
6 GB. OZC Gold DDR2800 ram
EVGA 9800 GTX gpu
2x Western Digital Raptor X hard drives
Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Pro Fatality edition sound card
Windows 7 64-bit
Dynex 780P 32" flat panel TV

I'm looking to upgrade my video card but don't have the money for a GTX 280 / 285 or HD 5850. Are there any other video cards that would be a good upgrade that don't cost so much ??


Hey,echarlie just pop another 9800 gtx in, that should get you gtx 275-280 performance, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130339

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Dale-C

You could always sell the Mobo and GPU and get a GTX 275?

But another 9800GTX will be very good if you play SLI/Multi GPU enabled games.


----------



## echarlie

@Dale-C I'm not wanting to sell the mobo. I really want to see how far I can push this system with the M2N32 board. When it's finally time to replace it I'll just upgrade the whole damn thing. LoL

@Gyro I thought of that BUT I'd have to drop my sound card which I really would rather not do unless it is required and atm I don't play SLI enabled games. (not to say I won't in the future though)

@Robit Thanks for the compliment. I haven't OC'ed anything yet. I plan to once I get it all settled in. I was thinking of OCing the cpu to 3.6 like yours is but you say you are having boot problems? Are they due to being OC'ed ? As for the GTX 260, yea that's what I was most likely going to go with. Which MSI card are you running ? Seems the MSI GTX 260 cards on newegg are already OC'ed ?


----------



## Nungwiman

Hello everyone!

I just registered at this site after spending the last couple days searching this forum for help and advice on installing the new phenom II 955BE on my old mobo.

I want to express a big thank you to all you guys posting vital and helpful information. Without this forum I would be really lost in my attempts to get my new processor up and running.

I am proud to say that I am now running my 955BE at stock speed (3200 mhz) and I have also got it running 3400mhz and my guess is that it would go even further. I will get a new and better cooling for the cpu and then I will really see what the processor can do.

I still have one problem though:

Everytime I boot my computer the processor starts at its default 200x4 Mhz, eventhough I have set bios to 200x16Mhz. I can then change the multiplier to 16 using CPU-TWEAK and it then runs nicely at 16X. When I restart the comp it is back to the default 200x4Mhz. I cant find a way to make CPU TWEAK load the 16x setting when windows starts.

I have tried unlocking the multipliers in Nvidias system tools ver 6.05 as "BigJohn" suggests, but I dont get the option to change multiplier using system tools ver. 6.05. I can only change the FSB speed.

I can also change the multiplier to 16x using AMD Overdive software and that works fine, but with the same results, that is that the comp after reboot is back at 200x4Mhz.

My problem in short:

I need to manually set the multiplier to 16X everytime I reboot the computer.

Link to my cpu-z results:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1042888

Once again thanks for all your knowledge and help at this forum.

/Nungwiman


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blupupher*


I can deal with an unknown CPU so long as it works.
I just was not sure if 1604 and the 940 even worked.
UPS site shows it delivered today, so hopefully tonight I can try it out.


My 720BE worked just fine with BIOS 1604, so I don't think you will have any problems with your 940.


----------



## Gyro

Nungwiman,welcome, what OS are you using?
If it is vista or windows 7, go to controlpanel/power options and set to performance, that will give you the multi in nv sys tools.

good luck

echarlie, which slot is your sound card in.

And guys please fill in your sys spec in the user cp.

Thanks

Gyro


----------



## echarlie

@Gyro The only slot it would fit in ?? It's a PCI E sound card. Sound Blaster Titanium Pro Fatality Edition.

I don't think I have room to wedge another large video card in and keep the sound card and IF I could I think there would be cooling problems w/ the GPUs.

Would it be better to go with a regular GTX 260 or something like that XFX GTX 260 Black Edition ?


----------



## mulkman

Ok, so im about to buy my phenom II 940 next week, is this CPU model number correct HDZ940XCJ4DGI?

Also as I am currently on the 1903 BIOS, whats the best way to upgrade the BIOS to 2209 for new CPU install!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *echarlie*


@Gyro The only slot it would fit in ?? It's a PCI E sound card. Sound Blaster Titanium Pro Fatality Edition.

I don't think I have room to wedge another large video card in and keep the sound card and IF I could I think there would be cooling problems w/ the GPUs.

Would it be better to go with a regular GTX 260 or something like that XFX GTX 260 Black Edition ?


You might want to consider An ATI card too,if you are staying with a single card.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mulkman*


Ok, so im about to buy my phenom II 940 next week, is this CPU model number correct HDZ940XCJ4DGI?

Also as I am currently on the 1903 BIOS, whats the best way to upgrade the BIOS to 2209 for new CPU install!











That should work fine,I take it you have a cooler for it, that model is oem so no cooler included.
Bios flash guide here http://support.asus.com/technicaldoc...Language=en-us click on the "using asus ez- flash to update bios" under the big caution at the top.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## echarlie

@Gyro I might consider an ATI card but what is comparable to a GTX 260 ? Don't have the money for a HD5850. Also, aren't they harder to OC ? What about a HD 4890 ?? IF so, what brand / card ?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *echarlie*


@Gyro I might consider an ATI card but what is comparable to a GTX 260 ? Don't have the money for a HD5850. Also, aren't they harder to OC ? What about a HD 4890 ?? IF so, what brand / card ?


I'm not really up to speed on ati , but I've been told that hd4890=gtx275,so I'm gona guess a hd4870=gtx260,hd4850=9800gtx.

The 4890 and 275 are getting hard to find though.
Do a search of the graphics card section there are lots of comparisons in there.

Hope that helps

Gyro


----------



## drutort

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


I'm not really up to speed on ati , but I've been told that hd4890=gtx275,so I'm gona guess a hd4870=gtx260,hd4850=9800gtx.

The 4890 and 275 are getting hard to find though.
Do a search of the graphics card section there are lots of comparisons in there.

Hope that helps

Gyro


or look for open box items on newegg







i got my 5870 like that for the price of 5850









and i was lucky it had all the original stuff

you can always get your refund at least









though i wasnt so lucky on my mobo, all i got was the mobo, not sure if $35-45 worth saving if you dont get the backplate or any of the accessories from the mobo lol

oh well it was a risk







you can always get your refund at least


----------



## blupupher

Well, well, Lookie here....









M2N SLI-Deluxe BIOS 1604










I get to play next week once I get my Xiggy installed.


----------



## Nungwiman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Nungwiman,welcome, what OS are you using?
If it is vista or windows 7, go to controlpanel/power options and set to performance, that will give you the multi in nv sys tools.

good luck

echarlie, which slot is your sound card in.

And guys please fill in your sys spec in the user cp.

Thanks

Gyro


Hello Gyro!

Thanks, I am running windows 7 32bit and you were right. By altering windows power profile to performance I got the option to unlock the multipliers in System Tools.









I unlocked the multipliers to 18x and everything is now running smoothly. I celebrated by buying a new cooler for the cpu (Xilence Xilent Blade Pro for $40).

Ive been running at 3780Mhz for several hours with a cpu temp of 45 degrees Celcius.









Off to work now but will see what this cpu can really do tonight. Once again, thank you!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1045000


----------



## pikka68

Something is happening ....








After numerous requests for a firmware update for some mainboard, requesting support for AMD Phenom II ......








ASUS support told me the following:

"*Dear customer,

Please wait the new BIOS version that support new CPU's. We have not at the moment the date of the release of the new version of BIOS.

Yours truly

ASUS HELP DESK* "

The other day, ASUS has officially released the first firmware with support for the Phenom II mainboard M2N-E ....
Soon we hope to arrive M2N-SLI-Deluxe






















Greetings ... Pikka68


----------



## Lovejoy

Hi all, Any chance I can join this club? Dunno if I'm allowed in with the Premium Vista version?

I've been having a right old battle with the freaky bios for this board. The latest bios gives me random temperature readings and makes it impossible to overclock. I've since gone back to the original bios that came with the board (0302) - and things are much better now.

Anyway, not sure if I'm allowed in the club, but worth a try ;D


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blupupher* 
Well, well, Lookie here....









M2N SLI-Deluxe BIOS 1604










I get to play next week once I get my Xiggy installed.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nungwiman* 
Hello Gyro!

Thanks, I am running windows 7 32bit and you were right. By altering windows power profile to performance I got the option to unlock the multipliers in System Tools.









I unlocked the multipliers to 18x and everything is now running smoothly. I celebrated by buying a new cooler for the cpu (Xilence Xilent Blade Pro for $40).

Ive been running at 3780Mhz for several hours with a cpu temp of 45 degrees Celcius.









Off to work now but will see what this cpu can really do tonight. Once again, thank you!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1045000

Glad I could help
Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pikka68* 
Something is happening ....








After numerous requests for a firmware update for some mainboard, requesting support for AMD Phenom II ......








ASUS support told me the following:

"*Dear customer,

Please wait the new BIOS version that support new CPU's. We have not at the moment the date of the release of the new version of BIOS.

Yours truly

ASUS HELP DESK* "

The other day, ASUS has officially released the first firmware with support for the Phenom II mainboard M2N-E ....
Soon we hope to arrive M2N-SLI-Deluxe






















Greetings ... Pikka68

great news thanks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lovejoy* 
Hi all, Any chance I can join this club? Dunno if I'm allowed in with the Premium Vista version?

I've been having a right old battle with the freaky bios for this board. The latest bios gives me random temperature readings and makes it impossible to overclock. I've since gone back to the original bios that came with the board (0302) - and things are much better now.

Anyway, not sure if I'm allowed in the club, but worth a try ;D

You are more than welcome to join the club.
Please read the first page of this thread for instructions.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pikka68* 
Something is happening ....








After numerous requests for a firmware update for some mainboard, requesting support for AMD Phenom II ......








ASUS support told me the following:

"*Dear customer,

Please wait the new BIOS version that support new CPU's. We have not at the moment the date of the release of the new version of BIOS.

Yours truly

ASUS HELP DESK* "

The other day, ASUS has officially released the first firmware with support for the Phenom II mainboard M2N-E ....
Soon we hope to arrive M2N-SLI-Deluxe























Greetings ... Pikka68


That certainly is good news.


----------



## Lovejoy

Thanks for letting me join- I've done the validation, so here goes:



No OC at the moment, but ram is zipping along nicely at 4 4 4 12


----------



## Gyro

Here are the newly supported cpu's for the new m2n-e 3001 bios.

Gyro

@Lovejoy,super,thanks.
It may be a bit before you are added to the list,N2Gaming takes care of that,but feel free to fly the club sig.
A small increase to 208 fsb x 13.5 will get your ram to 800mhz.

Good luck


----------



## Lovejoy

Hi, thanks for the tip. I have done as you said and the ram speed looks better now.

I've taken this cpu up to just under 3.0ghz before and it was stable. This was with the bus speed set to 220. My only issue is I worry about the HT link speed (or "rated fsb"- as it now says in CPUZ). I'm new to OCing, so don't know if it matters or not. I googled but couldn't find a definitive answer.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated- thanks!

current settings:


----------



## Gyro

np, any time.
Here is the best place to start http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Lovejoy

Thanks









Looks like a good guide. I think I found the answer I was looking for already









right im off to the bios again....


----------



## Wask

Well i have got the 720 x3 running like a dream now thx to Gyro and found the process quite easy tbh with little problems using 2209. One thing i would say is to bin the stock cooler and get something a bit more meaty. the zalman cnps10x albiet a bit fiddly to install fits perfect for a top fan set up mobo 36c pro 42c at load and wisper quiet. One downer just bought 8gb of ddr2 800 cas 4 and then looks at mem config and see you can use ddr2 1066 oh well cannot win them all i suppose. On the positive i have now stretched this mobo out until next year when new amd comes out and usb 3 and sata 6gb will be much more available hopefully find another mobo with the life span of this one....thx once again gyro i cpu z soon for your stats...


----------



## Gyro

Wask, Congrats and enjoy.

Glad I could help.

Gyro


----------



## Tiger33

Hi all,

First of all I just wanted to say how surprised I am about the support for this motherboard. 
When i brought this board some years ago I only really brought it because of the Asus name (never had a problem with their products) and because of the good reviews. 
Some years later and the board is still going strong and even with some excellent updates to the bios enabling support for new processors.

Anyway...

The other week I was planning to do a complete system upgrade but then noticed that their was a new update available which would support for the newer processors.

updated the bios no problems - all is good.

Then noticed a Athlon X4 620 going for a nice price and again heard great things about this chip as well as its overclocking ability.

So brought the chip and installed onto mobo - no problems all working great

Right now though i'm curious about overclocking (given how great this chip is meant to be in regard to overclocking).

Anyone attempted overclocking these new athlons on this board?


----------



## Gyro

Tiger33, welcome.

Have a look at the spreadsheet on the first page,click on the validation links to see details.

Good luck

Gyro

ps; If you wish to join the club please post a cpu-z screenshot, as detailed on the front page also. thanks


----------



## Tiger33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Tiger33, welcome.

Have a look at the spreadsheet on the first page,click on the validation links to see details.

Good luck

Gyro

ps; If you wish to join the club please post a cpu-z screenshot, as detailed on the front page also. thanks


Hi there

Thanks alot

Here is the screenshot










I've noticed some people are using the 620 - Now i Just need to get started on overclocking...


----------



## N2Gaming

Hi all and welcome to any new member request's. I'll get you on the roster when I get some more time and get to feeling better. I think I have either a cold or an infection or even worse maybe both







because of this I have not been feeling so well lately. Additionally a lot has been going on in my life the last month or so and this has caused me to be scarce as of late. I will get all the new members up on the club roster shortly.









Thank you to all our members who make this a great club to visit for information pertaining to our mobo's.


----------



## Tiger33

Hi again,

Thanks for the welcome folks. much appreciated.

Well I've attempted my first ever overclock ! yea









My Results are below





































From the screenshots above does everything look okay.

Is there anything in particular that I've done incorrectly at all ?

Thanks folks - (the help is very much appreciated )

I did unclock my ram to ddr2 667 in bios (instead of 800) do you think i should have kept it to 800 and overclocked it?

my system spec is below


----------



## Gyro

For the most part it looks ok.Good job.

But I would try lowering the cpu voltage a little bit at a time (1.4v appears to be stock)and see if it remains stable,1.44 seems high for 3067mhz.

And I would try the ram at 800mhz,if it's not stable you can always drop back to 677mhz.At your present oc that will give you 438x2 =875mhz.

What is your ram volts set at?

All else seems fine.

Do you plan to go higher on the oc?

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Tiger33

Ram is it 1.8

Trying to get to 3.2

(to match clock of my old 6400)


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tiger33* 
Ram is it 1.8

Trying to get to 3.2

(to match clock of my old 6400)

Can you link the ram from newegg.com,please.
Just want to make sure I,m looking at the right set, some show 1.8v and 2.1v. thanks
Ok if you are going higher,then leave the cpu volts at 1.44v and see if that will be enough for 3.2mhz.

Gyro


----------



## Tiger33

This is the ram I am using

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/98710

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-590-_-Product

(I noticed it says 1.9 there)

but on the official corsair page it shows

1.8?

http://www.corsair.com/configurator/...s.aspx?id=5216

I have 4 sticks.

Also I've not touched the NB to SB HT Frequency at all (its on auto)

Also I've not touched the PCIEX16 clocks they are also on auto.


----------



## Tiger33

Movin the ram back to ddr2 800 would not boot so its back at 666 at the moment

Bus Speed - 237
HT Link - 1185
Core Voltage - 1.424 (it shows this in CPU-Z but i'm sure i set it lower than this in the bios)? i actually set the voltage to 1.3875?
Memory Dram - 395


----------



## Gyro

try 1.9v at 800mhz.

leave nb-sb ht at auto
leave pciex16 at auto

"Core Voltage - 1.424 (it shows this in CPU-Z but i'm sure i set it lower than this in the bios)? i actually set the voltage to 1.3875? ", that is normal for these boards,you'll get used to it









Gyro


----------



## Tiger33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


try 1.9v at 800mhz.

leave nb-sb ht at auto
leave pciex16 at auto

"Core Voltage - 1.424 (it shows this in CPU-Z but i'm sure i set it lower than this in the bios)? i actually set the voltage to 1.3875? ", that is normal for these boards,you'll get used to it









Gyro


Hi Gyro

Sadly the system does not like that

posts but does not get into windows.


----------



## Gyro

What bios are you using?
In your system profile it says 2203.I don't recall there ever being a 2203.

And another oddity is, in your validation your ram is at 442mhz x2 =884, but your settings are 13x 221 =2873mhz.That would take a 6.5 divider which I don't think is possible, the divider must always be a whole number, or an fsb of 238. Very strange.

Gyro


----------



## mulkman

Hi,

Have just installed my phenom II 940, but am getting extremely high temps

in bios it sometimes says 66c

But in windows currently on CPU temp 46-52 idle @ vid 1.3250, can I lower the vcore any lower. Without having any problems.

No overclocking stock with amd STOCK cooler

plz help


----------



## blupupher

AMD stock cooler is the problem.
Also, you using the stick TIM that came with the cooler?


----------



## Woltereck

hey all, not new to the forum but I never made an account or posted. I just got my Phenom II X4 940 BE and I'm currently running the 1701 bios on my M2N SLI Deluxe.

My question is this; yesterday she was running at 3014mhz @ 15x I tried to OC but she didn't like it and crashed, so I reset my bios back to my original settings and reloaded, CPU-Z says I'm runnin at 800mhz @4x now. I tried clearing CMOS thinking I locked my multiplier and I have no idea how to get it back up to 3ghz.

I was using 1801 bios yesterday and thought to downgrade and clear cmos to see if it would bring me back up to 3ghz.

CnQ is disabled
C1E is disabled

if my cpu is running too hot would it also cause it to run at such a low speed?

I tried CPU-Tweaker and all it did when I clicked apply was return to it's normal settings.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Slink

Hey, here's the start of that spreadsheet I was talking about making: https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?...fLWp6emc&hl=en

Let me know if I should change the formatting... thanks
-Slink


----------



## N2Gaming

Looks good slink. I must have missed when you were talking about this. I guess I still need to go back a few pages to read what I missed and start adding members per their requests.

The only thing I can think of is a place for Core Voltage and Ambient room temperature. Both of those can and will make a difference in your results


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Looks good slink. I must have missed when you were talking about this. I guess I still need to go back a few pages to read what I missed and start adding members per their requests.

The only thing I can think of is a place for Core Voltage and Ambient room temperature. Both of those can and will make a difference in your results









LOL i accidentally renamed "core voltage" to "f" hahaha thanks for the heads-up.
Room temp... good idea... need a thermometer tho... lol


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Room temp... good idea... need a thermometer tho... lol

Use your Thermostat on the wall if it's digital you will have exact if analog then you will be w/in a degree or two...









Edit in the winter my heater is set to come on at 68F so my home stays close to 68 in the winter. In the summer AC comes on at 78 and stays right around that temp.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Use your Thermostat on the wall if it's digital you will have exact if analog then you will be w/in a degree or two...









Edit in the winter my heater is set to come on at 68F so my home stays close to 68 in the winter. In the summer AC comes on at 78 and stays right around that temp.


Computer's room is upstairs, and thermostat is downstairs, so there's a considerable difference. :-/ Maybe soon.


----------



## Woltereck

did I say or not say something right in my question? just wondering if I did something wrong.


----------



## N2Gaming

I'm not sure what you did to cause it to run at 800MHz. Are you using Nvidia system tools to clock your cpu to a multi of 15x ?

maybe try to clear your CMOS and start over again. Less that I don't know what it could be sorry.









maybe you could provide a cpu-z validation link so we can look at what your looking at

Is your HT multi set to 4x or 5x and what is your cpu multi showing up as?


----------



## Woltereck

*I'm not sure what you did to cause it to run at 800MHz. Are you using Nvidia system tools to clock your cpu to a multi of 15x ?* I have it installed, but it doesn't show up in my programs list and when I look for it in the directory I only get the monitor.

*maybe try to clear your CMOS and start over again. Less that I don't know what it could be sorry.* Just tried it again, Manual setting CPU Frequency 200, voltage 1.2 and multiplier 15x >..<

maybe you could provide a cpu-z validation link so we can look at what your looking at

*Is your HT multi set to 4x or 5x and what is your cpu multi showing up as?* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1058954

it's weird tho, AMD clock refreshing every 100ms shows 3.0ghz when I rightclick my computer shows 3.0ghz 3gigs of RAM.

I read here: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=286970 that if I didn't set it manually to begin with I could have locked the multiplier? is there a way for the X4 940's to get locked?


----------



## N2Gaming

Nvidia system tools will show up inside your nvidia control panel...


----------



## Woltereck

yeah I got it now it wouldn't load before. I tried to set it to 15x but when I clicked apply it went back to 4x. I can tweak everything else BUT the stupid multiplier.


----------



## N2Gaming

the multiplier has to be set manually in the bios first to what ever you intend to run it at in windows so it you wish to run it at 16.5 then set it to 16.5 in the bios first then do it in the system tools


----------



## Woltereck

strange. I have it set to 16x in Bios, I choose 15x in the system tools and change the HT bus to 225 and the core multiplier keeps going back to 5x but the HT bus changed.

but in the related parameters section it says 3,600mhz 16x.


----------



## N2Gaming

you'll need to set your power option for windows to performance as well if that don't work try to update your video drivers or uninstall and reinstall the system tools

Good Luck & Good night


----------



## Wask




----------



## Woltereck

only options it gives me in power options are Home/Office Desk, Portable/Laptop, Presentation, Always On, Minimal Power Management, Max Battery and Speedswitch control.

this is so weird, two days ago I was sitting fine at 3ghz


----------



## mulkman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blupupher* 
AMD stock cooler is the problem.
Also, you using the stick TIM that came with the cooler?

Also now waited alittle while as thermal paste(AS5) normally takes time to fully stabalise idle 42c to 47c. According to Coretemp (is that the most accurate)

So I might invest in a new cooler, maybe CNPS9900NT


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woltereck*


only options it gives me in power options are Home/Office Desk, Portable/Laptop, Presentation, Always On, Minimal Power Management, Max Battery and Speedswitch control.

this is so weird, two days ago I was sitting fine at 3ghz










I see you are using Windows XP. Unfortunately, afaik, we are only familiar with how it works on Windows Vista and Windows 7 (including 32 bit & 64 bit). We are not familiar with how nVidia System Tools works on XP. I don't think anyone else has realized this yet. *Anyone have more input on this?*


----------



## Woltereck

that sucks







still keeps reverting back 4x multipliers. is it possible to lock them? and if so how would I unlock them?

should I just clear my cmos and throw in my old chip and throw this one back in?


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woltereck*


that sucks







still keeps reverting back 4x multipliers. is it possible to lock them? and if so how would I unlock them?

should I just clear my cmos and throw in my old chip and throw this one back in?



..







..do you know IF you have this setting in the *BIOS* set to 4X or on the Auto setting's? ? ? ?

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Woltereck

yes, it is set to 16x in my bios.


----------



## mr-Charles

......i know/familiar with WHAT your problem is because i had this same problem
when i first start'd with this OC'ng upon this mthrbrd; i've gotta find my note's
and am trying to remember WHAt that "fix" ended up to be







.....and mind you
it *IS* a dumb little fix as well.......pardon my "Brainfade" for here







.....

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
I see you are using Windows XP. Unfortunately, afaik, we are only familiar with how it works on Windows Vista and Windows 7 (including 32 bit & 64 bit). We are not familiar with how nVidia System Tools works on XP. I don't think anyone else has realized this yet. *Anyone have more input on this?*

IIRC I used it w/win XP Pro X64 just fine.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Woltereck* 
strange. I have it set to 16x in Bios, I choose 15x in the system tools and change the HT bus to 225 and the core multiplier keeps going back to 5x but the HT bus changed.

but in the related parameters section it says 3,600mhz 16x.










...so, you are stating that you have changed _*Each Core*_ to *15X* from the *4.0x*
showing for here??? and then IT revert's right back to 4.0x . . . Rite???
>>> you ARE "Saving to Profile" and have this rule setup for "Startup
when Window's Start's" . . .also, Rite???

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Woltereck

yes, when I put each core to 15x and click apply it reverts them back down to 4x and the profile I have it saved to 15x but it still reverts the cores.


----------



## Gyro

the nv tools are not required for the 940.Only 955/965.
Have you tried just using the bios settings.

Gyro


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


the nv tools are not required for the 940.Only 955/965.
Have you tried just using the bios settings.

Gyro



. . . . just as Gyro has stated, for which i have just converse'd with other's i know of....
...{ I was just going to post for my next, BUT, thank's to Gyro for poppin in & beat me to it.....







}

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Woltereck

yes I've tried, unless there is a setting in BIOS that locks the multiplier other then the most obvious setting?

CPU Frequency: 220
PCIE Clock: Auto
DDR2 Voltage Control: Auto
CPU Voltage: 1.225v
CPU Multiplier: 16x

AMD Virtualization: Enabled
AMD CPU C1E Support: Disabled
AMD Live!: Disabled
AMD Cool N Quiet: Disabled
TLB Fix: Auto

those are my current settings in BIOS.


----------



## mr-Charles

. . . i have just went back and converse'd with my other tech's i know of and also 
have look'd back at your start of posting's as well.....
my advise: since the start you have downgraded you BIOS and have had prob's since; 
I know you have stated you WERE at the 3 GHz and now just can't even get close to...
...might want to think of setting all onto stock setting's and reflashing to the Best_updated 
Bios for your mthrbrd; CLEAR CMOS >>> then enter BIOS and set to Fail Safe/Optimal 
setting's and start from their >>>>just use the BIOS for it's OC'ng & NOT other software 
like you have been; then see if all's working out & probably run a bit more stable as well . . . 
. . . again, IMHO of from here on cuz i am at the "*stump*" and from re-reading of your 
posting's, there has been quite a few changes an NO improvements or even bringing 
you back to your original_Good_setup's for which you HAD before . . . 
sorry to say of all such, but . . .







. . .







. . .









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Woltereck

well I swapped out the cpu for my old one booted it up with no problems let it run for about 10 mins and put my phenom back in and it's now cpuid is seeing the 3ghz, but it keeps fluctuating which is what I'm guessing is suppose to happen if you don't OC it. I don't want to OC it I just want it to stay at 3ghz.









WOOT, I went and re-set all the numbers in bios and it's running 3ghz strong!! Thanks guys for all your help.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1060969


----------



## Nycto

Hello. Popped in to ask a question regarding my M2N32 SLI Deluxe. I ordered a Phenom 9950 (140 watt version) on eBay, not realizing that only the 125 watt version was officially supported. My question is, can I safely run the 140 watt version on my motherboard, and if so, what kind of cooling is recommended? I've noticed some people here apparently do use the 140 watt version...so I figured it was okay, but I wanted to play it safe first.


----------



## mr-Charles

......first off: *WELCOME*







to this thread of the Overclock.net forum's ! !

and an answer to your question of concern:

Have you look into the CPU listing's *>>> Click 4 HERE 2 C <<<* to see *IF* your cpu is
listed for no problem's of upon this mthrbrd?? and If ya got any more question's, don't
be afraid to return and ask for help arounds here.......







{ someone will always be
here or thar to give ya a bit-O-help . . . }

[ i did notice for that list does NOT show for the 140w. version.....







. . . but, for on
the first page of this thread, there is a list for which shows there are a couple of people
for using this cpu upon this mthrbrd / ya might want to make sure you are running the
latest BIOS for this mthrbrd for the use of your cpu, as well...







...]

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Nycto

Thanks for the quick response

The confusing thing for me is that while Asus does not officially support the chip for this board, people here are using it, and apparently with no issues either.

I'd like a definite yes the extra 15 watts is no big deal, or no, it's not a good idea. I don't plan on overclocking or anything of the sort. I basically just want to safely run a gaming rig/media center, without worrying about my board kicking the bucket.

If it's a bad idea to run a 140 watt cpu in this board, I have no problem coming up with an alternative use for the chip...I just want to know before I cook something.


----------



## N2Gaming

IMO besides possibly cooking your VRM's the CPU will most likely run very hot in this mobo. I don't advise using it in this mobo and personally would not but if others are using it just fine then maybe the mobo is redundant enough to handle 140+ watts. Just don't be supprised if any thing starts smelling funny in your computer :/

At best if I had to use this chip in thie mobo I would try to undervolt the chip as much as possible while maintaining stability.


----------



## mr-Charles

....might be your best bet is to PM those, on the front/first page for this 
thread in the listing's of, and ask them your question of concern for this...
...otherwise, you might be waiting for some time for feedback for that 
question for on here because of the lack of people who *ARE* using 
that particular cpu upon this mthrbrd for here......

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## mr-Charles

...sorry N2Gaming, didn't mean to "step" upon your posting's . . . 
. . .didn't know if anyone else was going to reply back for him....

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## mr-Charles

HEY N2Gaming, did you know / have you tried the _*NEWer*_ version of CPU--Z??? 
{ i think it's 153.5 }  >>> click HERE 2 go & C <<< 

[ jst might be WHY many canNOT get validated??? ]

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Reagan

hello,

here is my CPU-Z validation:



Reagan


----------



## Reagan

Hi,

I came across this forum searching for a way to use a Phenom II 965 CPU in my M2N32-SLI Deluxe mobo. I saw at the first page of this thread that some of you guys have succeeded in doing so. I was wondering, since i couldn't find any clear reference to a 'How-to' if someone could give me a little tutorial.

thanks in advance,

Reagan


----------



## Gyro

Reagan, welcome.

Big john explains it pretty good here http://www.overclock.net/7594611-post3945.html

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## hitoriko

Question:

I have just upgraded to 4 sticks of 2 gig 1066mhz corsair dominator ram but i still cannot run them at 1066mhz the option is in the bios ive played around with various configs but still can't get the ramm running any higher than 800mhz at 2T

the ram is 5-5-5-18-24/2T @ 800mhz in my bios

suggestions so i can make the most out of my ram!


----------



## N2Gaming

hitogrico set your ram to DDR2-800, drop your CPU multiplier and increase your HTT/FSB till you get your cpu/ram running at your desired speeds that are stable w/4 ram slots populated. In all honesty you probably will not be able to run 4 sticks of DDR2-1066 on most any AM2 or AM2+ mobo at DDR2-1066 speeds. 1066 Ram is actually overclocked Ram in the first place and most AMD AM2+ CPU Ram controllers can't run 4 sticks of ram at 1066 any way. It's just puts to much strain on the integrated ram controller for stability. If you are lucky and only populate the mobo w/2 sticks then theoretically you should be able to run DDR2-1066 speeds and beyond a bit from the settings you select in your CMOS.

FYI: With all 4 slots populated in my sig rig, I can only run DDR2-1013 +/- a little bit completely stable but any thing much over DDR2-1025 on my Destroyer while populating all 4 slots w/DDR2-1066 wont' be stable. Although I can post and boot into windows w/my ram speed selected to 1066 w/all 4 slots populated it just is not stable so is not even worth running them at that speed.

I hope this helps answer your question regarding DDR2-1066 ram speeds w/all 4 slots populated.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


hitogrico set your ram to DDR2-800, drop your CPU multiplier and increase your HTT/FSB till you get your cpu/ram running at your desired speeds that are stable w/4 ram slots populated.



does the HTT & FSB speed have to be the same?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


does the HTT & FSB speed have to be the same?


IIRC they are one in the same. HT Link is the total of your HTT multiplied by your HT Link Multiplier







or basically your FSB/HTT multiplied by 5/4/3/2/1 will give you your HT Link. I hope that helps.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


HEY N2Gaming, did you know / have you tried the _*NEWer*_ version of CPU--Z??? 
{ i think it's 153.5 } >>> click HERE 2 go & C <<< 

[ jst might be WHY many canNOT get validated??? ]

mr-Charles .









.


No I did not know or try it. I'll stick w/the versions that are officially released on the CPU-Z web sight. Thanks


----------



## hitoriko

the best im able to get now is:

LINK

tonight i'll try increasing the HTT by 5Mhz untill it wont load windows


----------



## N2Gaming

Cool DDR2-860 is not to shabby but I'm sure you can pull off at least DDR2-950+ I'm guessing you'll be able to go up to DDR2-1000 before you start hitting any stability issues.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


the best im able to get now is:

LINK

tonight i'll try increasing the HTT by 5Mhz untill it wont load windows


Try dropping the cpu multi to 14x, and raising the fsb to get the ram higher.
You should be able to get back to 3225mhz at least.
Then drop the cpu multi again and give it more fsb until you get the desired ram speed and cpu speed.

Good luck

Gyro

ps, glad to see oz is getting some rain


----------



## Dale-C

Do you guys know why I can't get .5 multipliers like 11.5, 12.5, 13.5 etc? Also No matter how hard I try I can't get below a multiplier or 12. And do you guys have any ideas on why I need 1.6v for 3.4Ghz on my 6000+? I don't like it that what many volts for that speed, but I need to.


----------



## hitoriko

atm i managed to get it to 3300Mhz i'll try for 3400 Mhz


----------



## hitoriko

got to 3.3Ghz with many problems i left it on all day and just BSOD every restart
so now im at 3.1Ghz = 225*14, 900Mhz HTT i'll try to go to 235*14 = 3.29Ghz that should then have the CPU round up in CPU-z to a nice 3300 figure and the ram at 960Mhz









i'll keep at it


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dale-C* 
Do you guys know why I can't get .5 multipliers like 11.5, 12.5, 13.5 etc? Also No matter how hard I try I can't get below a multiplier or 12. And do you guys have any ideas on why I need 1.6v for 3.4Ghz on my 6000+? I don't like it that what many volts for that speed, but I need to.

I'm not entirly sure why your only able to use whole multipliers. maybe you could flash your bios from 1801 to a more current BIOS file. I would try the next one up like 1901 or 2001 to see if it adds any half multipliers for you. Do you have a 125w or an 89w and if 89w do you have the 3GHz or the 3.1GHz chip.

As far as needing 1.6V to get to the 3.4GHz mark. To be honest those speeds are pretty average for the Brizbane CPU's. I can get up to 3.5ish but that's on my X2 5400+ BE and it's no where near stable and it's w/excessive voltages as well

Have you done the process of elimination to find the fastest speeds of your primary componants i.e. MOBO, RAM & CPU individually to find out where each of those top out??? If not I would start w/that to find out what each one peeks out at so you know if in fact it's a CPU or other componants limitation before you fry a good CPU by pushing to much of possibly un-needed volts through the poor little guy.








Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
atm i managed to get it to 3300Mhz i'll try for 3400 Mhz









You Can Do It...








Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
got to 3.3Ghz with many problems i left it on all day and just BSOD every restart
so now im at 3.1Ghz = 225*14, 900Mhz HTT i'll try to go to 235*14 = 3.29Ghz that should then have the CPU round up in CPU-z to a nice 3300 figure and the ram at 960Mhz









i'll keep at it

Slowly but surely your reach a nice oc if you keep plugging away at it ever so patiently.

Good Luck Guys,

N2G


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dale-C* 
Do you guys know why I can't get .5 multipliers like 11.5, 12.5, 13.5 etc? Also No matter how hard I try I can't get below a multiplier or 12. And do you guys have any ideas on why I need 1.6v for 3.4Ghz on my 6000+? I don't like it that what many volts for that speed, but I need to.

It is because the default multiplier is even for your CPU (15 * 200 = 3000).
If you had a CPU with that had an uneven multiplier for the stock frequency you would have had access to all uneven mutipliers as well as even multipliers.
It is a rather silly limitation and I believe AMD removed it on later models (Does anybody know CPU models that has this limitation?).


----------



## kranshteun

Hello friends! Sorry for the long silence, but I guess you guys have been busy with other members Still shopping for a new CPU. Had some problems recently, PC would not post. Do not know why. Tried reseting, troubleshooted video card, hard drive - to no avail. Finally, after I switched the SATA cables for hard and optical drives, just plugged them in to different ports, everything went back to normal. Still a mystery to me but will be flashing a BIOS to 1304, which is the latest on ASUS site. Got myself a Sound Card too, on board is good but independent card is still better. 
Best regards to all M2N32 owners!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kranshteun* 
Hello friends! Sorry for the long silence, but I guess you guys have been busy with other members Still shopping for a new CPU. Had some problems recently, PC would not post. Do not know why. Tried reseting, troubleshooted video card, hard drive - to no avail. Finally, after I switched the SATA cables for hard and optical drives, just plugged them in to different ports, everything went back to normal. Still a mystery to me but will be flashing a BIOS to 1304, which is the latest on ASUS site. Got myself a Sound Card too, on board is good but independent card is still better.
Best regards to all M2N32 owners!

Hmm


----------



## cavman

All,
I see where the Phenom II x4 955 chip can be added, but what about the Phenom II x4 965? I'm currently looking at upgrading my mobo M2N32 SLI and chip (AMD Anthlon 64 x2 Dual Core 6000+ 3.01 Ghz). I was looking at Intel i&, but they are pricey. I was also looking at a Asus or Gigabyte board for the AMD side and adding the Phenom II x4 965.

I could pay for either one, but do I need to as gaming is my biggest thing?

I have had great service from my current 590, would upgrading to the Phenom II x4 965 chip GREATLY improve my performance with my current board?

I would apprecaite any guidance. Thanks,

Here are some of my specs.

8GB Crucial Ballastic RAM
BFG GTS 295 video card
2 150 GB HD RAID 0
1 1TB SATA HD


----------



## N2Gaming

Welcome to OCN caveman. Any quad core cpu will improve your gaming if the games utilize all 4 cores and the cpu spd is at or faster than your present x2 6000+ cpu. I would think you should at least give it a shot and get a Ph II X4 965 C3 125w CPU to put in your present M2N32. If you don't notice a big difference then you could always get a better motherboard to run the new cpu in. In all honesty you won't be able to maximise any AM3 CPU performance in the M2N32 but you can come pretty close and I truly think it would give you some time on the newer cpu and also give the motherboard manufactures more time to come up w/newer and better motherboard designs.


----------



## cavman

Thanks for the welcome and for the info! I'll definitely give the CPU a try first as the Mobo has done me well. Now another person (BigJon44) I think stated he had to uninstall the 2-core power mgmt driver, but is it mainly just turning it off, disabling it in the BIOS, or working it in Device Manager?

I'm mainly seeing if doing this will give me more in Bad Company 2..

Thanks for the help!


----------



## N2Gaming

I run BC2 in my sig rig w/out any problems and it's only running a quad at 3546MHz. The Destroyer is a nice alternative for an upgrade if you don't need a AM3 mobo and you like the idea of having 4x PCIe x16 slots for Tri SLI w/optional PhysX card.

I think the M2N32 is capable of hitting higher FSB speed than my Destroyer but lacks the ability to hit higher HT and NB speeds.

LOL like any one of us is going to dump that much money into GPU's any how. In any case the choice for that option is there for any one who wants or needs it.

Also FYI MSI has a nice SLI board w/the newer 980a SLI chipset that supports native AM3 cpu and ram







additionally MSI also has one of is not the best Xfire AM3 mobo as well.

Here is a CPU-Z link of one of the Foxconn Destroyer club members w/an X4 955 C2 at 4.5GHz and DDR2-1100 FTW. 2 post's later he hits 4.6GHz







Look at his Everest Read speed. OMG I gotta get one of those chips.

My point is you don't have to have a AM3 mobo to take advantage of faster speed for both ram and cpu. AM3 mobo's just makes it easier to get there.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Also FYI MSI has a nice SLI board w/the newer 980a SLI chipset that supports native AM3 cpu and ram







additionally MSI also has one of is not the best Xfire AM3 mobo as well.

Currently, on the Official BIOS of the Destroyer & MSI 980a, the Destoryer wins hands down.

It's a much better board.

The MSI 980a & 750a boards are rather... how should I say.. lack luster. They're trying to gather the few AM2+ users that want to go DDR3.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Currently, on the Official BIOS of the Destroyer & MSI 980a, the Destoryer wins hands down.

It's a much better board.

The MSI 980a & 750a boards are rather... how should I say.. lack luster. They're trying to gather the few AM2+ users that want to go DDR3.

LOLz that's always good to know and your knowledge is very appriciated as always.


----------



## Dale-C

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I'm not entirly sure why your only able to use whole multipliers. maybe you could flash your bios from 1801 to a more current BIOS file. I would try the next one up like 1901 or 2001 to see if it adds any half multipliers for you. Do you have a 125w or an 89w and if 89w do you have the 3GHz or the 3.1GHz chip.

As far as needing 1.6V to get to the 3.4GHz mark. To be honest those speeds are pretty average for the Brizbane CPU's. I can get up to 3.5ish but that's on my X2 5400+ BE and it's no where near stable and it's w/excessive voltages as well

Have you done the process of elimination to find the fastest speeds of your primary componants i.e. MOBO, RAM & CPU individually to find out where each of those top out??? If not I would start w/that to find out what each one peeks out at so you know if in fact it's a CPU or other componants limitation before you fry a good CPU by pushing to much of possibly un-needed volts through the poor little guy.







You Can Do It...







Slowly but surely your reach a nice oc if you keep plugging away at it ever so patiently.

Good Luck Guys,

N2G


Yea I have tried every single BIOS from 1601 upwards. And no .5, I could get .5 on my other mobo: GB M57SLI-S4.

And I have the 125W Windsor and there was no BE of the 6000+. So this thing is a dog to OC, so is the motherboard TBH. On the M57 I had 358x9.5 at 1.55v but it would go up to 1.7v when I stressed it and It got upto 64C. I think I have it stable now at 3357Mhz (258x13) at 1.536v. It is 10C cooler allround. I can't believe 0.05-0.07v can make that much of an increase.

Read my validation in the sig, what is what I had on my old system.


----------



## hitoriko

Dale - C

i have a 7850 Dual Core if you want to buy it let me know its im my rig now and it has been overclocked (duh) let me know if you want it as im ready to bite teh bullet and get an upgrade...


----------



## Dale-C

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


Dale - C

i have a 7850 Dual Core if you want to buy it let me know its im my rig now and it has been overclocked (duh) let me know if you want it as im ready to bite teh bullet and get an upgrade...


PM me a price


----------



## Reagan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reagan* 
Hi,

I came across this forum searching for a way to use a Phenom II 965 CPU in my M2N32-SLI Deluxe mobo. I saw at the first page of this thread that some of you guys have succeeded in doing so. I was wondering, since i couldn't find any clear reference to a 'How-to' if someone could give me a little tutorial.

thanks in advance,

Reagan

Hi,

First of all, thanks for your help so far. I've successfully installed my new Phenom II 955 on my M2N32 SLI-Deluxe and I'm currently running at pretty decent speeds (see the cpu-z validation at the end of my post). the only remaining issue is that Bios 2209 & 2208 screw up my keyboard input outside of Windows (BIOS, Boot selector, ect.). I've tried a USB keyboard and a PS/2 one and they both don't work very well. With the PS/2 one i've managed to adjust my BIOS settings using the numpad directional keys, but i can't navigate in the Windows bootloader & safe mode menu's (Running Windows 7 Professional x64). Is there a solution (maybe a modded BIOS or something) to this annoying issue?

Thanks in advance,

Reagan

CPU-Z validation:


----------



## WHAT!!!

Hey guys, im thinking about the X4 940 for my M2N32, am i right in thinking it will work right out the box? I'd like an am3 chip but dont have access to an nvidia card, is it possible to get these chips running without Nv tools?


----------



## Gyro

The x4 955/965 cpu's are the only ones that require the nv tools.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Fossil

So.... anyone got an M2N-SLI Deluxe they might loan out if I RMA mine? >_>


----------



## Kingfisher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


The x4 955/965 cpu's are the only ones that require the nv tools.

Good luck

Gyro


Gyro I have had some good results from overclocking my 955, but my last venture was to install Win 7 (64) and I hit a problem, that is when I loaded the N-V tool I cant get to the control panel to alter the settings so they show up in the CPU-Z software. I have a CPU fsb of 210mhz and a clock of 18x
Every time I start the N-V tool I get an error message saying I dont have a N-Vidia Graphics card, and it wont load up.
Well it is correct I have an ATI but I dont remember having this problem before, do you have any idea why I cant get this to work so I can Validate the correct settings in CPU-Z v1.53.1


----------



## kranshteun

Fossil said:


> So.... anyone got an M2N-SLI Deluxe they might loan out if I RMA mine? >_>[/QUOTEIf
> If it will help you any, I could give you an Intel Mobo with Pentium 4 in it, just in case


----------



## Gyro

Kingfisher, after much searching I found this http://www.overclock.net/8035312-post4615.html.I think there are a few more posts that deal with this subject,try looking from that post forward.

hope that helps

Gyro

ps, any one with an ATI card that used this method feel free to jump in.


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WHAT!!!*


Hey guys, im thinking about the X4 940 for my M2N32, am i right in thinking it will work right out the box? I'd like an am3 chip but dont have access to an nvidia card, is it possible to get these chips running without Nv tools?











From what I know it should. I have M2N32 Premium Vista Ed. and looking through the CPU support I saw that X4 940 125W is supported. Just make sure you have the latest BIOS update and there should not be any problems. 
I am shopping for the new CPU also and 940 is my first consideration. Guys on this forum helped me make up my mind 
Best regards!


----------



## hitoriko

whats the difference between a Vista Ed board and a deluxe?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
whats the difference between a Vista Ed board and a deluxe?

sli deluxe has the Wifi Adaptor and the Vista Ed has some memory thing in the place of the wifi adaptor, an infrared receiver and remote. Other than that there is really not that much difference.


----------



## hitoriko

so using the vista bios should be fine?


----------



## Crack3rm4n

Hey all, I'm glad I found this thread. It seems like a great source of advice for what I'm about to do.

I read that AM2 boards have been getting BIOS updates for newer chips. I went ahead and bought a AM3 chip, the newish Phenom II X2 555 BE, hoping I could get it to work. First of all, is it possible?

I managed to get it to boot after I updated the BIOS, powered down, and replaced the cpu. It booted into Windows and it was noticably loading faster, detecting hardware and whatnot. It went for about a minute, until I tried using the Start menu to open a browser. It partly froze where the Start menu and other things wouldn't work, but I could still move my mouse. So I powered down, not wanting to damage my CPU, and it wouldn't boot after. Not too discouraged, I unplugged it, drained the battery, cleared the CMOS, and went to bed. I woke up today and it booted to BIOS, so I had another shot at dinking around.

This time I wanted to be sure that I didn't overvolt, although undervolting won't really help it boot any better. So I set the multipliers correctly, 200 x 16, reduced the HT to x3 in case there were some conflicts, and I think enabled C1E support. It didn't even boot to windows this time.

I just read on a few websites that surprisingly it runs at a v 1.4. It's way higher than I thought. Also, I need to Ungang my memory I believe, as other AM3 chips have had a conflict there as well. I read something about not being able to use PCIE video, but I really don't understand how that factors in, if at all, to this specific CPU.

My next BIOS boot, I plan on enabling C1E support, unganging memory, 200 x 16, HT x4, and upping the voltage to 1.375, then seeing what happens. If any of you have any advice from your vast knowledge of this board, it'd help a great deal.

Could I potentially fry my CPU using it on an incompatible board? What would be the conditions for this? I'm trying to proceed carefully, so any advice on damage prevention would be great too, thanks.


----------



## CaptainBender

@Crack3rm4n

I'm about 2 days behind you. I just got the Phenom II X2 555 BE in the mail yesterday. I haven't had a chance to start the process yet. I'll be watching the responses you receive. Here is one post referring to the 955be which I believe is the 555be once the other two cores are enabled (God willing!).

http://www.overclock.net/7594611-post3945.html

I'm still reading up on what needs to be done, so I'm absolutely no help. But, from what I've read in this forum, there is plenty of help to be had.

Best of luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## mr-Charles

... would like to *WELCOME*







you both to this thread for this forum of Overclock.net ! ! 
Please, if you could, find time to fill out your "spec's" for your system/rigg in the "Edit System" section of your 
Control Panel (User CP = above); this way you will get much more help & support when you have question's of concern for other's, 
then, they can see & know what you are referring for help upon . . . . thnx, and again, _*Welcome & Enjoy*_ for into this thread . .







. . .

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## Gyro

Did you know that there are 43 variations of the m2n
















ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/

count'm

Gyro


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Did you know that there are 43 variations of the m2n
















ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/

count'm

Gyro


The M2N Series includes all nForce 5 boards


----------



## CaptainBender

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Here are the newly supported cpu's for the new m2n-e 3001 bios.

Gyro

Gyro,
Do you know when 3001 will be available? I'm about to install a Phenom II x2 555be. Do you think I should wait and flash to that bios to be sure?

Thanks.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
The M2N Series includes all nForce 5 boards

except the crosshair

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaptainBender* 
Gyro,
Do you know when 3001 will be available? I'm about to install a Phenom II x2 555be. Do you think I should wait and flash to that bios to be sure?

Thanks.

That bios is for the M2N-e and is out now.
It is not for your M2N32.

Gyro


----------



## CaptainBender

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


That bios is for the M2N-e and is out now.
It is not for your M2N32.

Gyro


Ah, thanks!


----------



## Crack3rm4n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CaptainBender*


@Crack3rm4n

I'm about 2 days behind you. I just got the Phenom II X2 555 BE in the mail yesterday. I haven't had a chance to start the process yet. I'll be watching the responses you receive. Here is one post referring to the 955be which I believe is the 555be once the other two cores are enabled (God willing!).

http://www.overclock.net/7594611-post3945.html

I'm still reading up on what needs to be done, so I'm absolutely no help. But, from what I've read in this forum, there is plenty of help to be had.

Best of luck, let us know how it goes.


@Captain: Hey good to hear someone is in the same boat as me. It makes this a little more fun to have someone to talk to about it.

That link you posted was a good reference too, as I'm going to try updating my Nvidia chipset from DOS with my USB stick that I used to boot and flash previously. I'm sure that I can get into DOS and use it with plenty of time to spare to do this update before trying the real bootup.

I'll give everything I mentioned a try and see how it goes. Maybe I'll be posting an update on my computer next instead of a laptop.









EDIT:
I found and fixed all of the settings as mentioned, and it booted up fine again. I couldn't run the nForce update from DOS, unfortunately. I was hoping to make it into Windows again this time with more luck, as I decided to up the voltage to 1.4. While booting, it did a CHKSUM operation on my harddrive to 'fix' some files, which I probably should've skipped, but I didn't. It eventually said there wasn't enough space to fix everything and quit on me. But luckily it's been rebooting smoothly without any hang-ups... until I tried booting into Windows XP again. It messed up this time around.

I read somewhere that SATA1 doesn't work for whatever reason with AM2 boards and AM3 chips, so I moved the harddrive over. I'm going to let the computer simmer down a bit w/o resetting the BIOS, and when I try again I'll see how it goes.

Otherwise there's nothing being damaged, so why not keep on trying. This is my last resort though, not too many more ideas after this, if I can't even boot into Windows. I suppose I could try getting another .exe file that will work and update nForce in DOS. Anyone know how I might do that?


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


so using the vista bios should be fine?


 If you mean using the Vista Edition BIOS file for Deluxe then I would guess not(more then sure) they are similar motherboards but the BIOS update for each of them went along different paths, so the series numbers are different and the fixes in BIOS updates are different. I used the BIOS file they have for my model, specifically for Vista Edition, on ASUS site.


----------



## hitoriko

is there any point for me to upgrade my bios from 2208+ for overclocking?


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
is there any point for me to upgrade my bios from 2208+ for overclocking?

I would say no. I looked at the BIOS update history for your Mobo and the 2208 is almost the latest version capable of posting with new CPU's. So all the overclokcing attributes should be there for you to utilize.
Best regards!


----------



## hitoriko

yeah i figured so - i want a new CPU









this 7850BE i can't get anymore than 3.3Ghz without it becoming unstable

looks like i'll upgrade to a quad now


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


yeah i figured so - i want a new CPU









this 7850BE i can't get anymore than 3.3Ghz without it becoming unstable

looks like i'll upgrade to a quad now


 I am trying to do the same My "old friend" X2 5600+ does not stand the competition no more so I am thinking about getting a quad X4 940, just had not gotten around to it yet. I am not doing much overclocking now. Used to bring that X2 to about 3.2 - 3.3 on air, but that is as far as I was able to go without a shut down, and on an old OEM cooler too Now I have a better cooling and just need new victim to make things faster.


----------



## Wriceth

I people....!

I have a phenom II 945 in m2n32-sli deluxe... and a news memos OCZ 8500.

but... I try to go 1150mhz on memory.... but.... the NB frequency its so much... 2200....

How I can lower this clock?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wriceth* 
I people....!

I have a phenom II 945 in m2n32-sli deluxe... and a news memos OCZ 8500.

but... I try to go 1150mhz on memory.... but.... the NB frequency its so much... 2200....

How I can lower this clock?

NB Freq is more important than RAM Speed. Lower your RAM speed.

Also, you should have a CPU-NB Multi option. (Could be labled as FID IIRC)


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wriceth*


I people....!

I have a phenom II 945 in m2n32-sli deluxe... and a news memos OCZ 8500.

but... I try to go 1150mhz on memory.... but.... the NB frequency its so much... 2200....

How I can lower this clock?


By my calculations you are running 12x275fsb=3300mhz cpu.8x275fsb=2200mhz nb.
To lower the nb freq you need to lower the fsb.
Try 13x254=3302mhz.8x254=2032nb.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


NB Freq is more important than RAM Speed. Lower your RAM speed.

Also, you should have a CPU-NB Multi option. (Could be labled as FID IIRC)


The cpu-nb multi is locked at 8x.

Gyro


----------



## nielsenj

After a few months of debate on upgrading, reading this thread several times in the process, I decided to take the plunge and get a 965 for my M2N32-SLI Deluxe.

Things seem to be going well, it's installed and i've been fiddling around with the settings but have a few questions. The immense amount of information in this thread has confused me a bit.

This is what i have set..
*
BIOS v2209: *
CPU Voltage 1.375
CPU Multiplier 18
Ram set to 800mhz
*Nvidia Control Panel:*
Multipliers: 18
CPU-Z returns the appropriate core clock instead of 800.

My questions are as follows:

With these settings my ram has changed from 5-4-4-12-2T in CPU-Z to 5-5-5-18-2T; is this normal?

The ram is: TWIN2X2048-6400C4 PDF NFO

I see there are options to override these values in the NVidia Performance tab and i can also set some settings within the BIOS, i also understand some of these values are influenced by the multiplier.

Forgive my ignorance because i'm just getting into the nitty gritty of this, any suggestions on how i can improve the timings, if it would even make a difference or if it's fine the way it is?

Any setting i might have missed and should set?

Thank you for any help you can provide. Will post validation once it's all finished.

Regards,
J


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


By my calculations you are running 12x275fsb=3300mhz cpu.8x275fsb=2200mhz nb.
To lower the nb freq you need to lower the fsb.
Try 13x254=3302mhz.8x254=2032nb.

Good luck

The cpu-nb multi is locked at 8x.

Gyro



in this moment:

FSB: 260
Cpu Multiplier: 14
260x14= 3640
Cpu--MCP55 HT speed: x4
NB--SB HT speed 4x
260x4=1040
and you sai.... 260*8=2080. Nb frequency.

memory:
in 800
260*2= 520 (1040 real).

its ok, run good.

This NB frequency... can I put 7 multipler?

260*7=1820???

this is for up FSB to 280 =).

but.. I try:

FSB = 280.... and not good result.
because


----------



## Gyro

nielsenj, welcome.

Your ram timing has reset to defaults,not a problem.
Just set them back to the 5-4-4-12-2T in the bios.
Find Tclâ€" tRCD â€" tRP â€" tRAS â€" tRC â€" 1T/2T memory timing in dram configuration.
And set ram voltage to 2.1v.

Hope that helps

Gyro

ps, please fill in your sys specs in the user cp. thanks


----------



## Kingfisher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Kingfisher, after much searching I found this http://www.overclock.net/8035312-post4615.html.I think there are a few more posts that deal with this subject,try looking from that post forward.

hope that helps

Gyro

ps, any one with an ATI card that used this method feel free to jump in.


Firstly A Big Thank you for taking the time to go through these threads, bless you, But it looks like I need a simple N-Vidia GF graphics card, but I am not quite sure why this all worked before I changed from 32bit Vista and the original Radeon driver, but it did work, and I successfully gained a great over-clock.
Can the N-Vidia System tool software have part of it taken out so's not to look for a Graphics card?


----------



## nielsenj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


nielsenj, welcome.

Your ram timing has reset to defaults,not a problem.
Just set them back to the 5-4-4-12-2T in the bios.
Find Tclâ€" tRCD â€" tRP â€" tRAS â€" tRC â€" 1T/2T memory timing in dram configuration.
And set ram voltage to 2.1v.

Hope that helps

Gyro

ps, please fill in your sys specs in the user cp. thanks


Thanks for the help, aside from a couple of issues getting my nvProfile to load on startup (was set but just didn't apply on startup) everything seems to be A-OK now.

Validation:


----------



## gosensgo

Hey guys, noob here lol and I was wondering if any of you can help me with my problem. I just recently bought and installed an Athlon II X3 440 processor, and thankfully the bios was able to recognize it despite being an AM3 CPU. However, ever since I installed it I've been getting a lot of BSODs and random program crashes (like Firefox and windows gadgets). Also, when I check device manager it sees the 3 cores, however nothing else can seem to see the three cores, not even CPU-Z.

Another problem I have is that core temp is telling me that CPU idles at around 25-30 degrees but then ASUS Probe is telling me that it idles at 45-50 degrees(!). There's a huge difference between the two readings, and if the asus reading is correct then that's pretty damn hot for idle temps.

Just for reference, all my bios settings are at default. If anyone can help me out and give me an indication of what the problem may be I will be eternally grateful









edit: Another question, is there any hope of me getting the Radeon 5770 to run on the M2N32? I just got the card and to my dismay Catalyst really sucks and crashes my computer seconds after the boot up. If there's no way I can run the card I'm going to have to return it, ditch ATI and go with the next best thing, and that is the Nvidia GTS 250 which is a huge step down from the 5770 in terms of performance


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gosensgo*


Hey guys, noob here lol and I was wondering if any of you can help me with my problem. I just recently bought and installed an Athlon II X3 440 processor, and thankfully the bios was able to recognize it despite being an AM3 CPU. However, ever since I installed it I've been getting a lot of BSODs and random program crashes (like Firefox and windows gadgets). Also, when I check device manager it sees the 3 cores, however nothing else can seem to see the three cores, not even CPU-Z.

Another problem I have is that core temp is telling me that CPU idles at around 25-30 degrees but then ASUS Probe is telling me that it idles at 45-50 degrees(!). There's a huge difference between the two readings, and if the asus reading is correct then that's pretty damn hot for idle temps.

Just for reference, all my bios settings are at default. If anyone can help me out and give me an indication of what the problem may be I will be eternally grateful









edit: Another question, is there any hope of me getting the Radeon 5770 to run on the M2N32? I just got the card and to my dismay Catalyst really sucks and crashes my computer seconds after the boot up. If there's no way I can run the card I'm going to have to return it, ditch ATI and go with the next best thing, and that is the Nvidia GTS 250 which is a huge step down from the 5770 in terms of performance










 Hey! Welcome! I am still new here but I have few ideas and a question for you. What version is your BIOS ? 
Also, Probe and AI SUIT could cause problems with new BIOS's and newer operating systems. Another thing to watch out for is the chipset drivers. I would run the free version of any Driver Detective to see if your main drivers are up to date. That might be the reason for the ATI not working properly. Also post your system so other guys can see what is what and give you more sober advise.


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gosensgo*


Hey guys, noob here lol and I was wondering if any of you can help me with my problem. I just recently bought and installed an Athlon II X3 440 processor, and thankfully the bios was able to recognize it despite being an AM3 CPU. However, ever since I installed it I've been getting a lot of BSODs and random program crashes (like Firefox and windows gadgets). Also, when I check device manager it sees the 3 cores, however nothing else can seem to see the three cores, not even CPU-Z.

Another problem I have is that core temp is telling me that CPU idles at around 25-30 degrees but then ASUS Probe is telling me that it idles at 45-50 degrees(!). There's a huge difference between the two readings, and if the asus reading is correct then that's pretty damn hot for idle temps.

Just for reference, all my bios settings are at default. If anyone can help me out and give me an indication of what the problem may be I will be eternally grateful









edit: Another question, is there any hope of me getting the Radeon 5770 to run on the M2N32? I just got the card and to my dismay Catalyst really sucks and crashes my computer seconds after the boot up. If there's no way I can run the card I'm going to have to return it, ditch ATI and go with the next best thing, and that is the Nvidia GTS 250 which is a huge step down from the 5770 in terms of performance










Sorry, I did not see that you already have a system inf. LOL


----------



## tazz63

Hi all,
I've been following this thread for a while now and I finally have a question. I recently updated my bios from 1503 that came with the board when I first got it, the other day I finally got the nerve to update and I put in 2001. The bios took and I was happy that I did it on my first try. I found out that I really don't like the new bios or my system does not like it so I was just going to revert back to what was on there. I downloaded the old bios I had 1503 and it did show up on ez flash but when I went to install it gave me a response that this bios is not compatible with my current system. Once I put in a newer bios does this mean I can't go backwards?


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tazz63*


Hi all,
I've been following this thread for a while now and I finally have a question. I recently updated my bios from 1503 that came with the board when I first got it, the other day I finally got the nerve to update and I put in 2001. The bios took and I was happy that I did it on my first try. I found out that I really don't like the new bios or my system does not like it so I was just going to revert back to what was on there. I downloaded the old bios I had 1503 and it did show up on ez flash but when I went to install it gave me a response that this bios is not compatible with my current system. Once I put in a newer bios does this mean I can't go backwards?


Hello! I have never done that but it is 100% possible. Some of my friends did it on their Intel Boards. Have you tried to do it using a USB because your Motherboard should have an easy Bios update function? Should be in the manual. Otherwise it should work. Maybe some other guys will know about it. 
Best regards!


----------



## Wriceth

How i can put de nb frequency lower?

i have 260 on fsb... and... nb frequency is 260x8.

can i put 260x7?

where?


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wriceth*


How i can put de nb frequency lower?

i have 260 on fsb... and... nb frequency is 260x8.

can i put 260x7?

where?


Hello! On my board the path is BIOS: Advanced: Chipset: North Bridge Frequency: 200 and more. Should be the same on Delux, or at list I think so.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kingfisher*


Firstly A Big Thank you for taking the time to go through these threads, bless you, But it looks like I need a simple N-Vidia GF graphics card, but I am not quite sure why this all worked before I changed from 32bit Vista and the original Radeon driver, but it did work, and I successfully gained a great over-clock.
Can the N-Vidia System tool software have part of it taken out so's not to look for a Graphics card?


Once you have the profiles set/saved and you should just have to remove only the nvidia display drivers, leaving the rest of the tools and the nv control panel in.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nielsenj*


Thanks for the help, aside from a couple of issues getting my nvProfile to load on startup (was set but just didn't apply on startup) everything seems to be A-OK now.

Validation:



Glad you got it sorted.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gosensgo*


Hey guys, noob here lol and I was wondering if any of you can help me with my problem. I just recently bought and installed an Athlon II X3 440 processor, and thankfully the bios was able to recognize it despite being an AM3 CPU. However, ever since I installed it I've been getting a lot of BSODs and random program crashes (like Firefox and windows gadgets). Also, when I check device manager it sees the 3 cores, however nothing else can seem to see the three cores, not even CPU-Z.

Another problem I have is that core temp is telling me that CPU idles at around 25-30 degrees but then ASUS Probe is telling me that it idles at 45-50 degrees(!). There's a huge difference between the two readings, and if the asus reading is correct then that's pretty damn hot for idle temps.

Just for reference, all my bios settings are at default. If anyone can help me out and give me an indication of what the problem may be I will be eternally grateful









edit: Another question, is there any hope of me getting the Radeon 5770 to run on the M2N32? I just got the card and to my dismay Catalyst really sucks and crashes my computer seconds after the boot up. If there's no way I can run the card I'm going to have to return it, ditch ATI and go with the next best thing, and that is the Nvidia GTS 250 which is a huge step down from the 5770 in terms of performance










To get all the cores try going to windows controlpanel/power options/set to performance.

For the crashes try resetting the cmos to defaults,set your cpu volts(don't leave on auto and then set up ram timings and volts) and see if it does it at stock settings.Firefox crashes alot for me to.

For temps(and just about everything else) try everest ultimate,it seems to work very well on our boards.

For the ati card make sure to use driver sweeper in safe mode to remove the old nv drivers.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tazz63*


Hi all,
I've been following this thread for a while now and I finally have a question. I recently updated my bios from 1503 that came with the board when I first got it, the other day I finally got the nerve to update and I put in 2001. The bios took and I was happy that I did it on my first try. I found out that I really don't like the new bios or my system does not like it so I was just going to revert back to what was on there. I downloaded the old bios I had 1503 and it did show up on ez flash but when I went to install it gave me a response that this bios is not compatible with my current system. Once I put in a newer bios does this mean I can't go backwards?


I remember reading somewhere (can't think of where) that once you flash to a particular bios(not sure which one 2001 ?) that going back beyond that is not possible.
You may have to go forward in bios revisions.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wriceth*


How i can put de nb frequency lower?

i have 260 on fsb... and... nb frequency is 260x8.

can i put 260x7?

where?


The nb multi is locked at 8x.

The nb freq ,like the ram freq is directly related to fsb speed.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Wriceth

..........

I cant go FsB to 280?

because.... 280*8 = 2240 NB frequency..... :S:S:S

....







....


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wriceth* 
..........

I cant go FsB to 280?

because.... 280*8 = 2240 NB frequency..... :S:S:S

....







....

Is it unstable that high?

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nielsenj* 
Thanks for the help, aside from a couple of issues getting my nvProfile to load on startup (was set but just didn't apply on startup) everything seems to be A-OK now.

Validation:


Good Job.

Sorry guys I've been a bit bussy lately. Most recently w/the BASS Master Elite Tournament being in my town I just have not been able to sit down and go through the thread and add any new members. I promise I will get any and all new requests on the membership roster before I move. Oh FYI by the way I will have to move here in the near futur3 so my time may be even limited even more so than now.


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Is it unstable that high?

Gyro


yes :/

I want:

FSB: 280

cpu multipler: x13

DDR: 800 (280x2x2= 1120)

HT: x4

NB frequency 280x8=2240

but... I thing the inestability...its the rams.

all settings stock, and memos on ddr 1066... and go for FSB 210.... (210*8)/3 = 560 (effective 1120)... the sistem dont boot

I cant up the memory to more than 1066


----------



## tazz63

So I did go forward with the bios to 2209, instant bsod but I got that worked out. Now with this bios the system does not reconize my keyboard just like I read here that this might happen. So I tried the latest certified bios 2205 and it took but it still is not seeing my keyboard granted I did not reset my cmos this last time as it was late.


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Good Job.

Sorry guys I've been a bit bussy lately. Most recently w/the BASS Master Elite Tournament being in my town I just have not been able to sit down and go through the thread and add any new members. I promise I will get any and all new requests on the membership roster before I move. Oh FYI by the way I will have to move here in the near futur3 so my time may be even limited even more so than now.

Bass Competition, yep, good time for fishing now here in Richmond too
Best regards!


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wriceth* 
yes :/

I want:

FSB: 280

cpu multipler: x13

DDR: 800 (280x2x2= 1120)

HT: x4

NB frequency 280x8=2240

but... I thing the inestability...its the rams.

all settings stock, and memos on ddr 1066... and go for FSB 210.... (210*8)/3 = 560 (effective 1120)... the sistem dont boot

I cant up the memory to more than 1066









Does your memory run at 1066 with that CPU on default settings?


----------



## hitoriko

its DDR800 ram is it not? if thats the case you'll be lucky to get 1000mhz


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tazz63*


So I did go forward with the bios to 2209, instant bsod but I got that worked out. Now with this bios the system does not reconize my keyboard just like I read here that this might happen. So I tried the latest certified bios 2205 and it took but it still is not seeing my keyboard granted I did not reset my cmos this last time as it was late.


I do not agree that reseting the CMOS will make any difference. Let me do more research, will get back to you.
Best regards!


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


its DDR800 ram is it not? if thats the case you'll be lucky to get 1000mhz


I think he, Wriceth, mentioned that he has 8500 series RAM. I m just curios if it runs at 1066 with that CPU and his current BIOS.


----------



## CaptainBender

Well, I installed the Phenom II x2 555be. Next up, identifying whether or not I get the two extra cores. I'e read BigJohn44's post on it. It says to go to the NVIDIA Control Panel and the CPU section for device settings. It says select the drop down and there will show the cores. I don't see more than two, does this mean I don't have the extra two or do I need to do something else to ensure I see those. Thanks all!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1077041


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wriceth* 
yes :/

I want:

FSB: 280

cpu multipler: x13

DDR: 800 (280x2x2= 1120)

HT: x4

NB frequency 280x8=2240

but... I thing the inestability...its the rams.

all settings stock, and memos on ddr 1066... and go for FSB 210.... (210*8)/3 = 560 (effective 1120)... the sistem dont boot

I cant up the memory to more than 1066









Try raising the cpu-nb HT voltage a little.
and/or loosen the ram timing or raise ram voltage a little.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tazz63* 
So I did go forward with the bios to 2209, instant bsod but I got that worked out. Now with this bios the system does not reconize my keyboard just like I read here that this might happen. So I tried the latest certified bios 2205 and it took but it still is not seeing my keyboard granted I did not reset my cmos this last time as it was late.

Do you have a PS/2 keyboard you could try?
But the number pad should work still with usb keyboard if all else fails.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaptainBender* 
Well, I installed the Phenom II x2 555be. Next up, identifying whether or not I get the two extra cores. I'e read BigJohn44's post on it. It says to go to the NVIDIA Control Panel and the CPU section for device settings. It says select the drop down and there will show the cores. I don't see more than two, does this mean I don't have the extra two or do I need to do something else to ensure I see those. Thanks all!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1077041

You can not unlock cores on these boards.

BigJohn44's post is about getting full clock speed on the x4 955/965 cpu's, not unlocking cores.

Gyro


----------



## Dale-C

Thats an interesting formula for the RAM Wriceth. I don't know any for the 1066 but for 800Mhz setting it is:

Multi * 1 (667 would be 1.2, 533=1.5, 400=2) / 2 (Or just Multi / 2)
Round it up and then divide your clock speed by that to get the speed then times it by 2 for the DDR effective rate.


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tazz63* 
So I did go forward with the bios to 2209, instant bsod but I got that worked out. Now with this bios the system does not reconize my keyboard just like I read here that this might happen. So I tried the latest certified bios 2205 and it took but it still is not seeing my keyboard granted I did not reset my cmos this last time as it was late.

Hey! I looked for solution to your keyboard problem and it looks like Gyro's advice to see if the old fashioned keyboard would work is the first choice of action I have actually recollected having the same problem on MSI CF board 2 years ago. Then, for a while I did not know what to do. But believe it or not, my USB keyboard started working eventually and I am still not sure what fixed the problem.
In the end, the most logical action, in my opinion, is to go forward, as new BIOS might come out that would please your needs better. Just do not forget to make a copy of your BIOS before flashing it
Best regards!


----------



## tazz63

So I ended up putting in bios 1903 and everything is working well now. I see the new Asus Crosshair coming out, I think i might be ready for an upgrade.


----------



## Fossil

Well guys ASUS gave me the ok to send in my board for repairs. So tomorrow I plan on shipping it out. I have this ugly P4 2ghz thing sitting around to use in the mean time... bleh.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


Well guys ASUS gave me the ok to send in my board for repairs. So tomorrow I plan on shipping it out. I have this ugly P4 2ghz thing sitting around to use in the mean time... bleh.


Congrats.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Congrats.









Now I just wonder if I'll be as lucky as some others receiving newer boards or if they'll actually fix the problem and send it back to me.


----------



## hitoriko

maybe you'll get something better


----------



## Reagan

heya,

Does any of you guys know a way to set the CPU voltages on the m2n32-sli deluxe using nvidia system tools? I wanted to make some profiles using different multipliers and voltages. The function is there but it's greyed out









any help would be welcome.


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tazz63*


So I ended up putting in bios 1903 and everything is working well now. I see the new Asus Crosshair coming out, I think i might be ready for an upgrade.


Good going!


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


Well guys ASUS gave me the ok to send in my board for repairs. So tomorrow I plan on shipping it out. I have this ugly P4 2ghz thing sitting around to use in the mean time... bleh.


I know what you mean, been in the same boat with old Pentium and XP for breakfast


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


I have this ugly P4 2ghz thing sitting around to use in the mean time... bleh.


Just type a little slower and it should be able to keep up








Good luck with your rma.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reagan*


heya,

Does any of you guys know a way to set the CPU voltages on the m2n32-sli deluxe using nvidia system tools? I wanted to make some profiles using different multipliers and voltages. The function is there but it's greyed out









any help would be welcome.


Not that I know of.

Gyro


----------



## ferrelx

hey folks..ive been an asus fan since my first A7N8X-E Deluxe board with a F model barton core 3200 running at 2.5 ghz stable..till the little fan i put on the n/b heat sink failed..POOF..which led me to this board..ive looked around a LOT for help with this fine piece of hardware..but its always bantering..no real help..glad i found you all..i still have a lot of questions..i would like to join the club please..thank you..heres a screen shot of my latest efforts..

http://www.mediafire.com/?gxoxlv0kyic

i plan to run prime 95 to really see what comes up.. but this is my current settings i am using to transcode my media and play forged alliance..i feel it in my bones theres a lot more to be had..corsair sez the memory controller on the phenom isnt strong enough to handle the amount of ram i have at 1066.. enough said heres a run down of the hardware you are looking at:

m2n32-sli deluxe wireless edition
amd 9950 black edition phenom quad core
corsair 8500 dominator (4 gb x 1gb sticks 1066 v 4.3)
evga 260 gtx "scc edition" 896 ram
enermax liberty modular 500 watt p/s
4 Western Digital RE3 WD2502ABYS 250GB (quad raid 0 array)
LG 22x cd/dvd combo drive
AND THE MOST IMPORTANT PART IN MY BOX: corsair h50 cooler

i look forward to gettin with ya guys..im sure together we can whoop those intel boys ")


----------



## hitoriko

im thinking about that cooler any good?


----------



## Deathclaw

has anyone tried 3001 bios for m2n-e?
i know that it's not m2n sli but they're similar...
i wonder since this 3001 bios says that i can have phenom II on m2n-e, and i saw that up to Phenom II 940 (which is 95W) are supported with this bios, i can't see that 955 (125W) or 965 (140W) are listed as supported, but since this board supports older 125W cpu-s, and supports other phenoms, why wouldn't it suppport 955?
965 would be too much since it doesn't support any other 140W cpu...


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ferrelx*


hey folks..ive been an asus fan since my first A7N8X-E Deluxe board with a F model barton core 3200 running at 2.5 ghz stable..till the little fan i put on the n/b heat sink failed..POOF..which led me to this board..ive looked around a LOT for help with this fine piece of hardware..but its always bantering..no real help..glad i found you all..i still have a lot of questions..i would like to join the club please..thank you..heres a screen shot of my latest efforts..

http://www.mediafire.com/?gxoxlv0kyic

i plan to run prime 95 to really see what comes up.. but this is my current settings i am using to transcode my media and play forged alliance..i feel it in my bones theres a lot more to be had..corsair sez the memory controller on the phenom isnt strong enough to handle the amount of ram i have at 1066.. enough said heres a run down of the hardware you are looking at:

m2n32-sli deluxe wireless edition
amd 9950 black edition phenom quad core
corsair 8500 dominator (4 gb x 1gb sticks 1066 v 4.3)
evga 260 gtx "scc edition" 896 ram
enermax liberty modular 500 watt p/s
4 Western Digital RE3 WD2502ABYS 250GB (quad raid 0 array)
LG 22x cd/dvd combo drive
AND THE MOST IMPORTANT PART IN MY BOX: corsair h50 cooler

i look forward to gettin with ya guys..im sure together we can whoop those intel boys ")


Isn't that cooler more suitable for Intel boards?


----------



## rgee

What a great thread! It's just too bad I only found it now. I am sorry if this has already been asked, I tried searching and reading a few pages but there is a lot.

I've had my m2n-sli for over a year now and everything has been great, but it is about time to upgrade my 5000+. I was looking at the phenom x4 9850, but on the cpu support list it shows the 9750 and lower at 95W and nothing for the 9850.

http://ca.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=FsG6bN2HsOMpwLxD

Would I be able to use the 125W 9850 or is there a lower wattage one that I cannot find?

I am not the greatest when upgrading sorry for the question if it sounds dumb


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rgee*


What a great thread! It's just too bad I only found it now. I am sorry if this has already been asked, I tried searching and reading a few pages but there is a lot.

I've had my m2n-sli for over a year now and everything has been great, but it is about time to upgrade my 5000+. I was looking at the phenom x4 9850, but on the cpu support list it shows the 9750 and lower at 95W and nothing for the 9850.

http://ca.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=FsG6bN2HsOMpwLxD

Would I be able to use the 125W 9850 or is there a lower wattage one that I cannot find?

I am not the greatest when upgrading sorry for the question if it sounds dumb










It is showing the Phenom X4 9850 (HD9850WCJ4BGH)95 w,rev.B3,SocketAM2+,Quad-Core as supported.If you can find one.
There are two versions 9850 125w(HD985ZXAJ4BGH) and a 95w(HD9850WCJ4BGH)

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## rgee

@Gyro: Thank you that is what I was looking for, guess I will just settle for the 9750, can't seem to find the 95W 9850 anywhere.


----------



## hitoriko

if your not going to overclock it doesn't matter


----------



## mulkman

Just wondering with an unsupported processor PHENOM 940 and installing windows 7

is taking longer than usual!
Or is it just the 2209 bios


----------



## actuality

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mulkman*


Just wondering with an unsupported processor PHENOM 940 and installing windows 7

is taking longer than usual!
Or is it just the 2209 bios


It seemed to take an age to install win7 on my setup (A fair bit longer than on my laptop with a far inferior CPU.)

It did this with both the RC1 and the Retail version but once installed runs like a dream


----------



## mulkman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *actuality* 
It seemed to take an age to install win7 on my setup (A fair bit longer than on my laptop with a far inferior CPU.)

It did this with both the RC1 and the Retail version but once installed runs like a dream









Just recently had a athlon x2 5000, win7 setup was very fast.

But now on windows 7 with phenom BIOS2209 - setup u have to wait along time for even the box to come up


----------



## ferrelx

the h50 comes with 2 back plates and 2 mounts for the pump /cooling head..for a total of 4 differnt socket types 2 amd 2 intel..im not sure why you would think its more suitable for intel?..now i dont have to run 20 fans in my case to expel the heat..it just gets blown out the back of my case via 120 mm fan included in the kit..


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ferrelx*


the h50 comes with 2 back plates and 2 mounts for the pump /cooling head..for a total of 4 differnt socket types 2 amd 2 intel..im not sure why you would think its more suitable for intel?..now i dont have to run 20 fans in my case to expel the heat..it just gets blown out the back of my case via 120 mm fan included in the kit..


Right, I just read some technical reviews about that cooling system and the "experts" say that the Intel system is preferable dew to certain technicalities. 
But hey, if it works on your system do not let me stop you I was thinking about an upgrade to a "non fan environment" for a long time now, but I would need to buy a better full tower case to accommodate it. 
Hope to see your Temperature results which might eventually, and finally, persuade me to move my metal from tropics in to a Mediterranean oasis 
best regards!


----------



## hitoriko

im going to get a h50







simple effective quiet and made from high quality parts and a trusted brand AND its CHEAP!

also im getting my new psu by next week


----------



## crash01

Hello, my config is in my signature.

I have a M2N32-SLI *VISTA* and I have seen that version Deluxe has available a lot of bios and also it can support phenom II.

Last post here
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=508853

Phenom II 940 is a great CPU.

On the Asus website officially the M2N-SLI Deluxe board does *not* support any Phenom II CPUs.









My question is: my MB supports phenom II 940?
could I use (i have read here the same question







) bios of deluxe version for my vista premium? could i broke my MB?

p.s. thx, sorry for english but im italian


----------



## Ace Telekinesis

Ok I actually have a custom bios for the M2N32-Sli Deluxe that was modded to run the 955 and 965 which im using to disect and create a M2N-Sli Deluxe bios that also supports 955 and 965. Its a simple task of moving over the updated AGESA tables with CBROM and making sure the checksum passes by editing in hex and working out the sums manually.

Atm bios-mods.com and myself are currently working on the 1901 bios for the M2N-Sli Deluxe and it will be done later tonight hopefully.

http://corleone.guru3d.com/showthrea...=286970&page=8

M2N32-SLi Deluxe = Unofficial AM3 bios available now http://www.sendspace.com/file/4lwzvf

M2N-SLi Deluxe = Unofficial AM3 bios 1901 due for release tonight

As much as releasing an unofficial bios is not preferable to alot of people, lets face it Asus cant be bothered and i've even emailed them several times and been told that "At Asus we have no plans to add support at this time, please see etcblah.html for a list of supported cpus". So being an owner of this board I franticly searched the web looking for a solution after purchasing a 955 and so far it works fine with the exception i need to force the multiplier in nvidia system tools and the cpu is listed as unknown. Now hopefully the new 1901 bios will correct this.

See with either of these boards you can run the AM3 chips, even the new 6 core chips will work. They just wont be fully supported by the mobo and things like cool n quiet are non functional but they will work.

Now if this new 1901 bios works tonight it means that the new AGESA tables that will be released by motherboard manufacturers to add X6 support will be available on many sites april 26th onwards and we can borrow that and use that too. Then everything will be great!

End note, the M2N32-SLi Deluxe bios im using to disect has not been tested by me as i don't own a M2N32-Sli Deluxe i own a M2N-SLi Deluxe but the mod group i aquired it from seemed enthusiatic about it working hence it was given to me to disect. They both share the same 570 chipset so all should be fine.

Questions? lol


----------



## N2Gaming

Yes the M2N32 SLI Deluxe does have a Nvidia 570 chip but it also has a Nvidia 590 SLI chip and this AGESA tables update is for Nvidia based chip sets for is it for AMD CPU's in general. I would be tempted to try it out if I had a removeable bios on my mobo but ASUS deemed it necessary to permanantly affix the bios chip to the mobo after a few revisions FTL.


----------



## Ace Telekinesis

Yeah il be honest having a soldered bios chip sucks. I too have one but i also own a soldering iron although id rather not use it on my motherboard if i can help it. But at the same time part of me wishes the board just worked properly with this damn cpu. Now i've been very careful, even the last bios that didnt work still worked well enough for me to be able go into ezflash and re-flash it back. Also as all i'm changing each time is the AGESA table there is bound to me a revision match after a few attempts. If unsuccessful im not going to do any major bios surgery that may create a bios that bricks the board.
The first revision used a different AGESA table to what we planned as we were 3k short on the rom so we did a last minute substitution of a suitable donor. It didnt work, but it did show the processor correctly. Tonights revision two test will be using the originally planned best AGESA table. We took out the EPA logo and the startup logo and now we have enough space. So fingers crossed this could be the one we needed.

It'l be nice to slap a 95W 3.2Ghz X6 in this mobo later this year. I know its only 2000MT's but HT speed makes sod all difference from what ive seen and with socket G34 for the X8, X12, X16 's on the horizon I need this mobo to last just that little bit longer. Hence the mod.

If anyone else owning an M2N-SLI Deluxe would like to assist me later I can send you the bios'es just reply to this thread to let me know because more testers equals more results and better bios'es lol.


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crash01* 
Hello, my config is in my signature.

I have a M2N32-SLI *VISTA* and I have seen that version Deluxe has available a lot of bios and also it can support phenom II.

Last post here
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=508853

Phenom II 940 is a great CPU.

On the Asus website officially the M2N-SLI Deluxe board does *not* support any Phenom II CPUs.









My question is: my MB supports phenom II 940?
could I use (i have read here the same question







) bios of deluxe version for my vista premium? could i broke my MB?

p.s. thx, sorry for english but im italian









Welcome "vista brother"! Great, now I would not feel so alone here with all the "deluxe" people
About the CPU. I have been educated here that our boards will support the 940 125W and 95W chips. The best BIOS's versions for that are 1202 and 1304 (1304 is the latest so far). I am pretty close to getting X4 940 CPU.
I would not use, or try to use, the BIOS from other versions of the board. All m2n32 boards have slight differences and the progress of updating their BIOS went along different paths. While I am not a "high-tech" all knowing guy, my logic just tells me that the native BIOS is all we need to keep the boards breathing a free air


----------



## Doba

ACE..

Looking at the compatability list on page 1, everyone with the 955 are using the 2209 BIOS, Im just wondering what changes or advantages will this custom bios have? Im thinking of ugrading to the 955, just a noob when it comes to playing with the BIOS.


----------



## Ace Telekinesis

Well Doba,

Basicly the max cpu that you could run would be the 940 BE as you have an ati gpu and such cannot use nvidia system tools to force the multiplier should you put in a 955 or higher. Users that have an nvidia card in can use nvida system tools and such can force the multiplier and volts up but then CnQ is screwed. The new 1901 bios will give full support to the cpu and everything should work fine without all the hassle and for any gpu.

I see you have the M2N32, I did nt make the modded bios above as i dont own the same board but the modded bios is does have the AGESA tables that the new 1901 will be using tonight. So feel free to flash and report back lol.


----------



## Gyro

Doba, if I understand it right with the modded bios you will not need to use nv tools to get the 955/965 to run at proper speeds.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys please give all of your latest Membership requests a warm Club M2N welcome.

It only took me 2.5 hrs







to update the club roster but I finally got to feeling better and had some free time to update our club.

Please Note: If I did not add you to the club then I may have missed your request or you have not followed membership request instructions on the OP.

Here are all the new entries I have addressed. Please check the entries for correctness of spelling and system information.

*New Entries:*

m2n-slideluxe: http://www.overclock.net/8558045-post5167.html

Zak McKracken: http://www.overclock.net/8559984-post5171.html

Khelbenpc: http://www.overclock.net/8573447-post5178.html

Noizejunk: http://www.overclock.net/8575076-post5188.html

Nungwiman: http://www.overclock.net/8590331-post5194.html

blupupher: http://www.overclock.net/8597743-post5203.html Note: I Need to know what CPU this is b4I update your system on the Google Spreadsheet. Thank You.

Lovejoy: http://www.overclock.net/8600359-post5209.html

Woltereck: http://www.overclock.net/8672412-post5239.html

Wask: http://www.overclock.net/8672923-post5245.html

Reagan: http://www.overclock.net/8714129-post5294.html

CaptainBender: http://www.overclock.net/8752565-post5345.html

Woo Hoo 10 new club members.









Thank you all for having all your system info filled in correctly and complete. It made it a lot easier for me to complete your entries.









*Welcome to the Club*

Edit:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
ps; If you wish to join the club please post a cpu-z screenshot, as detailed on the front page also. thanks

Sorry to be a stickler on this one but it's actualy a CPU-Z Validation not a CPU-Z Screen shot.

Edit # 2:

*No requests to join:*

pikka68: http://www.overclock.net/8599998-post5205.html
Robit: http://www.overclock.net/8587512-post5190.html
echarlie: http://www.overclock.net/8585556-post5189.html
Krack3rm4n: http://www.overclock.net/8728883-post5313.html
Wriceth: http://www.overclock.net/8737042-post5319.html


----------



## Gyro

Sorry about the N2Gaming.
I think I meant to say validation but typed screenshot.









Gyro


----------



## Doba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Doba, if I understand it right with the modded bios you will not need to use nv tools to get the 955/965 to run at proper speeds.

Gyro

Right.. now I get it lol and as Ace said the 1901 will give full support to the CPU so that there is no need for no nvidia tool, which obviously I cannot use anyways...

SOoo as stands is the 1901 good to go for an ATI/955 user?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Sorry about the N2Gaming.
I think I meant to say validation but typed screenshot.









Gyro

NP I think a member actually posted a screen shot after your post for membership and it may have been tazz IIRC.


----------



## crash01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kranshteun* 
Welcome "vista brother"! Great, now I would not feel so alone here with all the "deluxe" people

Thx for the answer and welcome







(I had sent a pm to u, only now i have seen ur post, sorry







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kranshteun* 
I am pretty close to getting X4 940 CPU.









I would use a 940 on my vista ed.









920 works with beta bios 1303


----------



## Ace Telekinesis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doba* 
SOoo as stands is the 1901 good to go for an ATI/955 user?


Yep it once its working. XD

But your signature says you have the M2N32 ul need the other bios i listed above.


----------



## drutort

well its official my m2n sli deluxe is now serving as a htpc







with the ram and the x2 45w cpu

not bad, more then enough horsepower for HTPC, paired it with 5750







and windows 7 32bit

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811204037

for more details on the built, full atx htpc case that i got with promo for around $70 which is very cheap for htpc case and it does everything i need plus leaves room to upgrading very easily as its a full atx case

it fits nicely exact size as my receiver, just a bit more depth but width and height are like exact

I dont know if i will bother with o/c as this is a locked cpu, but i know i can push the fsb/ram to 250 which would give a nice o/c for that 45w but right now im set on how it is at stock, plus the fan is controlled by the mobo and is on low power it does spin up more under load but thats rare

i built my own antenna too







in the attic getting all the channels and more LOL

followed mclapp details for the 4 bay (9in elements) bow-tie, there are a number of designs that can be picked I think this was easier for me to build and for attic i used aluminum foil as the reflector which worked nice







I spent way too much time on it, but oh well it was my first ever built antenna









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post13920561
http://www.tvantennaplans.com/


----------



## Doba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ace Telekinesis* 

M2N32-SLi Deluxe = Unofficial AM3 bios available now http://www.sendspace.com/file/4lwzvf

This is the one working for my mobo with 955 correct? I think so

does it recognize the chip? cause i read some BIOS dont... is there anything not working like it was or showing up correctly?


----------



## kranshteun

Welcome to all the new members! The family is growing and that is great!

m2n-slideluxe//Zak McKracken//Khelbenpc//Noizejunk//Nungwiman//blupupher

//Lovejoy//Woltereck//Wask//Reagan//CaptainBender


----------



## mulkman

People I think I fell for it

make sure in windows 7 new install, your set your power options to high performance, as windows 7 by default its on power saving

40% performance decrease


----------



## Ace Telekinesis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doba* 
This is the one working for my mobo with 955 correct? I think so

does it recognize the chip? cause i read some BIOS dont... is there anything not working like it was or showing up correctly?


As I say I was given that bios to copy the AGESA table as it was a successful bios mod to add AM3 support. It should be a fully working bios but I personally have not tested it.


----------



## hitoriko

wow i just missed out on another one of these great boards on ebay with a 4200+ and 2gig of ram - it went for 130AUD!!!


----------



## blupupher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
...

*New Entries:*

...

blupupher: http://www.overclock.net/8597743-post5203.html Note: I Need to know what CPU this is b4I update your system on the Google Spreadsheet. Thank You.

...

Well, it was sold to me as a 940, but since it is an AM3 Deneb and running at 3ghz stock, it must be a 945.


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
wow i just missed out on another one of these great boards on ebay with a 4200+ and 2gig of ram - it went for 130AUD!!!

Good price for the board that used to be around $200. You know I confess that I have tried to sell my Vista Edition together with the X2 5600+ and 2 GB for $180 a year ago. But I am glad that none bought it


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blupupher* 
Well, it was sold to me as a 940, but since it is an AM3 Deneb and running at 3ghz stock, it must be a 945.

Well the only real way to know is to document the CPU numbers on the IHS. This is the only fool proof method of determining what you actually have Since CPU-Z is not detecting your cpu as it should.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kranshteun* 
Good price for the board that used to be around $200. You know I confess that I have tried to sell my Vista Edition together with the X2 5600+ and 2 GB for $180 a year ago. But I am glad that none bought it

yeah i wouldn't mind another m2n32 as a media pc - stack it to RAID and just chuck all my movies and music vidoes on it


----------



## blupupher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Well the only real way to know is to document the CPU numbers on the IHS. This is the only fool proof method of determining what you actually have Since CPU-Z is not detecting your cpu as it should.









CPU says:
ZD302112K4D12
FACOC AC 0825FPM
FA22644H80007

Everything I can find says it is an ES of the 945.

I have a pic of it on my phone, but no way to post it till I get home.

Same CPU as in this [H] post. (bottom right pic of first post).


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
yeah i wouldn't mind another m2n32 as a media pc - stack it to RAID and just chuck all my movies and music vidoes on it









You know, I think I was "cured" from PC fever 1,5 years ago. I had 3 PC's set up and god knows why I needed them;-) But all to his own!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blupupher* 
CPU says:
ZD302112K4D12
FACOC AC 0825FPM
FA22644H80007

Everything I can find says it is an ES of the 945.

I have a pic of it on my phone, but no way to post it till I get home.

Same CPU as in this [H] post. (bottom right pic of first post).

Looking into this now. Can't seem to find any Ph II cpu's w/the ZD in the beginning of the part number as you have a ZD302112K4D12

Edit: Is that an actual picture of your cpu in the link you gave because the serial numbers are identical ?


----------



## adventfred

Hey guys would a athlon x4 630 quad work on m2n sli mobo


----------



## blupupher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Looking into this now. Can't seem to find any Ph II cpu's w/the ZD in the beginning of the part number as you have a ZD302112K4D12

Edit: Is that an actual picture of your cpu in the link you gave because the serial numbers are identical ?

No, that is not the actual pic, but it is identical to the one I have.
Being an ES, I don't think it follows "normal" naming procedure.

edit: added pic


----------



## Tator Tot

His CPU is an Original AMD Phenom II 945 ES, it's a C1 Revision, has high leakage, and does well with lots of cold.

Get a Phase unit, and see how far you can take the chip.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kranshteun* 







You know, I think I was "cured" from PC fever 1,5 years ago. I had 3 PC's set up and god knows why I needed them;-) But all to his own!

i dont "need" it but if i keep going the way im going i'll spend the money on the car and the wife hates that!


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


i dont "need" it but if i keep going the way im going i'll spend the money on the car and the wife hates that!


It is a trade off, I know besides Computers fail you less often than cars.


----------



## drutort

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kranshteun*


It is a trade off, I know besides Computers fail you less often than cars.


ya but cars dont depreciate as fast or become obsolete in 6 months


----------



## badpilot

Lo there guys,

I am a new member. I did some searching and reading around this, and other forums, trying to get a maximum output from my mobo 

Last night i succesfully flashed my M2N32 SLI Deluxe bios to 2209. Next step? I dunno, what you guys think?

My specs:

Mobo:Asus m2N32 SLI DELUXE
CPU: Phenom X4 9850 BE 2913.2 Mhz (14.5 x 200.9)
CPU cooler: Corsair H50 push / pull
Memory: 4 X Gb Kingston KVR800D2N6/1G 
Grafics: MSI GTX 275 896 MB Twin Frozr OC

Should I considder a new Phenom 2??? Or is it a waste of money?

Grtz,

BP


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drutort*


ya but cars dont depreciate as fast or become obsolete in 6 months










this is true BUT you spend 10k on a 10k car and when you sell it you get 12k for it

were using M/Bs that came out in 07 and can run the latest cpus (to a certain extent) and can still do everything that latest ones can (yes i know slower, but you can use it)

you do the math


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drutort*


ya but cars dont depreciate as fast or become obsolete in 6 months










PS how much for your M/B?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badpilot*


Lo there guys,

I am a new member. I did some searching and reading around this, and other forums, trying to get a maximum output from my mobo 

Last night i succesfully flashed my M2N32 SLI Deluxe bios to 2209. Next step? I dunno, what you guys think?

My specs:

Mobo:Asus m2N32 SLI DELUXE
CPU: Phenom X4 9850 BE 3015 Mhz (14.5 x 208)
CPU cooler: Corsair H50 push / pull
Memory: 4 X Gb Kingston KVR800D2N6/1G 
Grafics: MSI GTX 275 896 MB Twin Frozr OC

Should I considder a new Phenom 2??? Or is it a waste of money?

Grtz,

BP


Hey there badpilot, welcome to OCN.

Have a look at the spreadsheet on the first page of this thread.

The x4 955/965 will require the use of the nv performance tools for proper function,but all others are pretty much plug & play(so to speak).

Phenom II's and Athlon II's will work on this mb.

What is the main use of your pc? Gaming ,video stuff,nuclear fusion calculations







ect...

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## badpilot

Lo there GYRO m8,

Well, I started playing bad Company 2. And as you know, or not







, this is a demanding game for a CPU.

I noticed, my 9950 BE, is runnin @ >50%. with my 4th core even @ almost 100% all the time, when plying the game.

So I was just curious, if a CPU update is worth the money? You know, getting the fastes CPU now for my M2N32 SLI Deluxe.

Or should I save it, for a complete mobo, cpu, memory update?

choices, choices,choices...........


----------



## Gyro

I'd say just upgrade your cpu.
This is still an awsome mb.
An x3 720be or x4 940be will run BC2 no troubles.

Gyro


----------



## adventfred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


I'd say just upgrade your cpu.
This is still an awsome mb.
An x3 720be or x4 940be will run BC2 no troubles.

Gyro


Hey would a athlon x4 630 quad work on m2n sli mobo


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adventfred*


Hey would a athlon x4 630 quad work on m2n sli mobo


It most likely will,no one has tried it yet on that board,so it's just a guess on my part,but a black edition cpu might yield better results with your mb(560chipset).

Gyro


----------



## badpilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
I'd say just upgrade your cpu.
This is still an awsome mb.
An x3 720be or x4 940be will run BC2 no troubles.

Gyro

Ah ok, so those are the fastest CPU's I can run on my M2N32 SLI Deluxe? IF I'm gonna upgrade, I want the fastes CPU possible.
Showing up on cpuz or not, I don't care









I tried to overclock my 9850BE, but it gave me errors on the third core. I'm sure you guys already know what that means









I can run the ASUS AI 20% overclock fine, but I cant go any higher with my CPU than raising the multiplier: 14.5 x 200.9.
Any higher causes BSOD's. (info in my startpost is wrong. I had that for a couple of hours, was very happy with it, and than BSOD's started to show







)

Increasing the voltage was also useless..........

Thx for your time GIRO


----------



## Gyro

Well the fastest cpu will be the x4 965, but it requires the nv tools to work at rated speed. If you don't mind using the work around found here;http://www.overclock.net/7594611-post3945.html

Gyro


----------



## badpilot

lol, nah, I don't mind a bit o work









It's just....well, I know now, that it will be faster. But how much???

1%, 5%,.....10%, I just want to know, if it's worth the money.

If the Phenom 2 is just slightly faster then my 9950BE running @ 14.5 x 200.9, I might just skip the cpu upgrade.

Hope you understand my hesitation. Maybe it's because I'm Dutch


----------



## Gyro

I'm not sure what % ,but it will be a good increase I'm sure.
It will be worth the money.

Gyro


----------



## badpilot

Alright then,

One last question (probably







),

Wich Phenom 2 is the highest to run without the overclocking tool. Is it the 940BE?
That would make the 955BE the first one to use with the overclocking tool, is it?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badpilot*


Alright then,

One last question (probably







),

Wich Phenom 2 is the highest to run without the overclocking tool. Is it the 940BE?
That would make the 955BE the first one to use with the overclocking tool, is it?


Yes the 940 and below do not need the tools to work.

Only the x4 955/965 have a power saving feature(similar to cool and quiet) built into the cpu(hence the need to use the nv tools work around).

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## badpilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Yes the 940 and below do not need the tools to work.

Only the x4 955/965 have a power saving feature(similar to cool and quiet) built into the cpu(hence the need to use the nv tools work around).

Good luck

Gyro


I said probably









Mmm, is this tool so easy to use as it looks like? I searched for difference in performance for the 9850 BE and the 965:

CPU passmark benchmark:

* Phenom 9850 = 2.928 ( I dont think they included the overclock potention)

* Phenom 2 965 = 4.297 ( does it have overclock potential??? )

* My 9850 14.5 x 200.9 = 3047.9

That is a 68% better performance, overclock not included









Definitively worth the money, if I can trust this benchmark

Can I overclock the 965 aswel???


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badpilot* 
Lo there guys,

I am a new member. I did some searching and reading around this, and other forums, trying to get a maximum output from my mobo 

Last night i succesfully flashed my M2N32 SLI Deluxe bios to 2209. Next step? I dunno, what you guys think?

My specs:

Mobo:Asus m2N32 SLI DELUXE
CPU: Phenom X4 9850 BE 2913.2 Mhz (14.5 x 200.9)
CPU cooler: Corsair H50 push / pull
Memory: 4 X Gb Kingston KVR800D2N6/1G
Grafics: MSI GTX 275 896 MB Twin Frozr OC

Should I considder a new Phenom 2??? Or is it a waste of money?

Grtz,

BP

I would keep the CPU you have right now, it should do fine for the average to more than average tasks and loads. Try to overclock it to the best and stable maximum, but that is up to you


----------



## Gyro

Well the 9850 is 2.5ghz stock and only has 2mb L3 cache.
The 965 is 3.4ghz stock and has 6mb L3 cache.
Check the spreadsheet to see what oc others have got with the 965.

The choice is easy in my opinion.









Gyro


----------



## NTTD

I'm glad I stumbled upon this forum, lots of great info!

As requested here is my CPU-Z validation link:


Thanks in advance for all the great info!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NTTD*


I'm glad I stumbled upon this forum, lots of great info!

As requested here is my CPU-Z validation link:


Thanks in advance for all the great info!


Welcome.NTTD

Please also go to user cp and fill in your system specs. (add system)

Thanks

Gyro


----------



## badpilot

Thx for your advise m8. But i already got a offer for â‚¬60 for my 9850 BE. That means a new 965 will cost me an extra â‚¬60.

And that is a fairly nice price for this CPU update, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## drutort

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


PS how much for your M/B?


thats a good question







as right now i shoved it into an htpc with that ram and the amd x2 be in it







and its running happy

i would probably like to sell it as a combo if possible at min the mobo and ram, but of course all 3 sold would be nice (mobo, ram, cpu)

pm me an offer


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drutort* 
thats a good question







as right now i shoved it into an htpc with that ram and the amd x2 be in it







and its running happy

i would probably like to sell it as a combo if possible at min the mobo and ram, but of course all 3 sold would be nice (mobo, ram, cpu)

pm me an offer

where in the world are you?! lol
pm me to discuss further

cheers


----------



## Crack3rm4n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crack3rm4n*


@Captain: Hey good to hear someone is in the same boat as me. It makes this a little more fun to have someone to talk to about it.

That link you posted was a good reference too, as I'm going to try updating my Nvidia chipset from DOS with my USB stick that I used to boot and flash previously. I'm sure that I can get into DOS and use it with plenty of time to spare to do this update before trying the real bootup.

I'll give everything I mentioned a try and see how it goes. Maybe I'll be posting an update on my computer next instead of a laptop.









EDIT:
I found and fixed all of the settings as mentioned, and it booted up fine again. I couldn't run the nForce update from DOS, unfortunately. I was hoping to make it into Windows again this time with more luck, as I decided to up the voltage to 1.4. While booting, it did a CHKSUM operation on my harddrive to 'fix' some files, which I probably should've skipped, but I didn't. It eventually said there wasn't enough space to fix everything and quit on me. But luckily it's been rebooting smoothly without any hang-ups... until I tried booting into Windows XP again. It messed up this time around.

I read somewhere that SATA1 doesn't work for whatever reason with AM2 boards and AM3 chips, so I moved the harddrive over. I'm going to let the computer simmer down a bit w/o resetting the BIOS, and when I try again I'll see how it goes.

Otherwise there's nothing being damaged, so why not keep on trying. This is my last resort though, not too many more ideas after this, if I can't even boot into Windows. I suppose I could try getting another .exe file that will work and update nForce in DOS. Anyone know how I might do that?


I'm updating my previous post and saving you the trouble of backtracking. I managed to get the Phenom II x2 555 to work on my M2N SLI DELUXE. Pretty badass. I haven't read of anyone else ever trying it yet. It wouldn't initially boot when I swapped it in, so the trick was to leave it unplugged for at least 8 hours after pressing the Start button a few times to drain it. It booted up, recognized the CPU, and asked me to restart.

I de-clocked my RAM to its lowest settings and put the CPU multiplier to 14 instead of 16 just to be safe, and it seems to run at 1.216 volt, even though I set it at v1.375.

After rebooting, it now recognizes 2 cores and runs fine so far. My 3DMark 06 test hardly showed any improvement before booting, but I'm about to test it again to find out. I de-clocked the RAM, but left it Unganged. My Harddrive is in SATA2 in case there's the SATA1 problem I found mentioned in another thread. I'm running Windows XP x64 Professional, SP1 with slipstreamed SP2 pack (Slipstreaming is intregrating the SP2 file into the SP1 install file.)

It took a lot of patience, but it looks like it finally paid off. I'll be sure to update anything else about this that I find.


----------



## badpilot

Mm, I'm a bit confused now, by this last post.

Is running a 940 / 955 / 965 on my M2N32 SLI Deluxe possible, without problems, (I don't mean the extra oc tool), or not?

I read in this last post from Crack3rm4n, that he had major problems


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badpilot*


Mm, I'm a bit confused now, by this last post.

Is running a 940 / 955 / 965 on my M2N32 SLI Deluxe possible, without problems, (I don't mean the extra oc tool), or not?

I read in this last post from Crack3rm4n, that he had major problems










He is talking about a x2 555 on a m2n-sli deluxe.
You have nothing to worry about.

Gyro


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Well the 9850 is 2.5ghz stock and only has 2mb L3 cache.
The 965 is 3.4ghz stock and has 6mb L3 cache.
Check the spreadsheet to see what oc others have got with the 965.

The choice is easy in my opinion.









Gyro


Right, if money is not a problem then X4 940 is the winner. That is what I am going to buy soon. But if I had that 9850 chip, I would keep it just because it would fit my user needs perfectly. 
Best regards!


----------



## Crack3rm4n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badpilot*


Mm, I'm a bit confused now, by this last post.

Is running a 940 / 955 / 965 on my M2N32 SLI Deluxe possible, without problems, (I don't mean the extra oc tool), or not?

I read in this last post from Crack3rm4n, that he had major problems










Yeah I did have some problems initially. I had Windows XP 32 bit SP2 on a drive that I hadn't formatted in 5 years, and when I booted, there was a crazy problem. I tried to save it by using BOOTCFG and finding a Windows XP Home Edition cd, but that didn't do it.

I had to create a Windows XP Professional 64bit CD to install, after installing Home again, and then I attempted it and it worked. So really the problem was with corrupted info (possibly a virus), not with the hardware.


----------



## Fossil

Well my board is on its way back from RMA... yep, my board. >_< Ah well, I hope at least they fixed the problem. I wasn't looking forward to reformatting on another mobo anyways. Whoopy!


----------



## hitoriko

Phenom II X4 955 -Quad Core-Black Edition on its way for me then a h50 & hopefully a new casse!


----------



## Doba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kranshteun* 
Right, if money is not a problem then X4 940 is the winner. That is what I am going to buy soon. But if I had that 9850 chip, I would keep it just because it would fit my user needs perfectly.
Best regards!

well if money wasnt the problem Id be getting the 965 and using the Bios ACE specified for ATI, however money is tight, too tight to experiment so I think the x4 940 is the way to go.. im sure it can be OC to outperform a stock 965 anyways.

someone on this forum is selling it for $135 brand new ..not bad.


----------



## badpilot

Alright guys,

I just sold my 9850 BE for â‚¬60. I think I'm gonna go for the highest, the 965. It's in the shop here in holland for about â‚¬150.

So I have to just add â‚¬90 for the CPU upgrade.

Now, just to be sure, we're all talking about the same CPU.

http://azerty.nl/8-1127-243016/amd-b...?tab=overzicht

It's in dutch, but I guess, you can read the specs


----------



## Doba

Yeah badpilot thats the daddy lol.. just make sure you can support it

You will need Nvidia system tool to force the multiplier, so If you have an ATI card, you cant run this card... just so you know... otherwise you should be ok with the proper Bios

dont forget to OC that bad boy once you got it.. 4.0Ghz sounds like a nice round number no?


----------



## badpilot

I'm running the MSI 275 GTX Twin Frozr OC. So that won't be a problem.

Anything else I need to know about????


----------



## NTTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doba*


...someone on this forum is selling it for $135 brand new ..not bad.


newegg is selling the 940 for $130.00 right now.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badpilot*


I'm running the MSI 275 GTX Twin Frozr OC. So that won't be a problem.

Anything else I need to know about????


Just remember to reset bios to defaults before you take out the 9850.

Gyro


----------



## badpilot

Okidokie thx guys,

So it's as easy as this:

* set bios back to defaults
* remove old, insert new cpu.
* start up pc.
* run nvidia tool


----------



## N2Gaming

Welcome to the Club NTTD


----------



## Doba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NTTD*


newegg is selling the 940 for $130.00 right now.


was just on it and it said $175 I think or $145 cant remember


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doba* 
was just on it and it said $175 I think or $145 cant remember

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103644

it's the OEM version. But you have a TRUE so that shouldn't matter.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doba* 
was just on it and it said $175 I think or $145 cant remember

I was just checking it out and Newegg has 2 seperate listings for the 940. Dunno why, but here's the cheaper one. I remember paying like $169 for mine right around a year. This is a steal.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103644


----------



## NTTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
it's the OEM version. But you have a TRUE so that shouldn't matter.

Yep this one comes W/O the fan, those of us who are upgrading usually do not need another one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Welcome to the Club NTTD

Cheers mate!


----------



## badpilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badpilot*


Okidokie thx guys,

So it's as easy as this:

* set bios back to defaults
* remove old, insert new cpu.
* start up pc.
* run nvidia tool


Can someone verify this please? I dont went to end up with an expensive CPU, wich I can't use


----------



## NTTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badpilot* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badpilot* 
Okidokie thx guys,

So it's as easy as this:

* set bios back to defaults
* remove old, insert new cpu.
* start up pc.
* run nvidia tool

Can someone verify this please? I dont went to end up with an expensive CPU, wich I can't use









You can verify it yourself by reading the first post in this thread. It has the links to all of the information you need.

It _should_ be as easy as that for the 940 and below, WITH the right BIOS. The 955 and 965 take a little creative computing to get them going for now. To get the details read the first post.

Hope this helps


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badpilot* 
Can someone verify this please? I dont went to end up with an expensive CPU, wich I can't use









Here is what I did for my 720.

1.reboot/enter bios/reset to default/save&exit.

2.shut down/install 720/reboot.

3.upon reboot enter bios/reset to default/save&exit.

4.reboot to windows(just to make sure it will)

5.reboot/enter bios/set prefered settings/save&exit.

6.sit back and enjoy.

This will also work for the 940 and below(955/965 will be a little more work as NTTD as said below)If you are nervous about the extra work involved for the 955/965 I'd just get the 940.It will oc just as good as the 955/965 without the hassle.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NTTD* 
You can verify it yourself by reading the first post in this thread. It has the links to all of the information you need.

It _should_ be as easy as that for the 940 and below, WITH the right BIOS. The 955 and 965 take a little creative computing to get them going for now. To get the details read the first post.

Hope this helps

Good advice

Gyro


----------



## Taiso0019

Well first off nice job with the thread guys







, so far it's been a good source of info. I've been a reader for some time but never had anything worthy to post. Until now (I hope). I've had the system in my sig for a couple years now. I originally had a 8600 gts until last week I got my hands on a 4870 since i've heard if some M2N-SLIs not booting with the 5770s. My system is runing fine even with the old X2 but when gaming my screen locks up into squares and sometimes I get the good old BSOD. Other times it just locks up, goes back to the desktop saying the display driver stopped responding and after resetting my fan's profile in ATI Tray Tools I'm back in business. This however happens several times a day at random intervals so its kinda annoying. I've tried:
-disabling powerplay by keeping the GPU clock fixed at 775
-overclocking/underclocking the gpu a bit
-different versions of catalyst/drivers
-contacting HIS for support









None have worked so far and I'm still waiting to hear from HIS. Since I noticed some of you guys have 4890/70s running with this mobo I was wondering if any of you ran into similar issues. My last suspect is my PSU since I am aware is not of the best branding and maybe I'm running it to close to the limit. So anyone have an idea as to what it might be?


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doba*


well if money wasnt the problem Id be getting the 965 and using the Bios ACE specified for ATI, however money is tight, too tight to experiment so I think the x4 940 is the way to go.. im sure it can be OC to outperform a stock 965 anyways.

someone on this forum is selling it for $135 brand new ..not bad.


Not bad indeed  I wish there was a spare 8800 GTS 512 MB somewhere for the taking too. Those cards are old but I have one and would not mind to have an SLI. Last time I saw one on tiger direct for $84 but did not care to get two. And that was summer of 2009. Back in a day I used to have two 7600 OC in SLI on that board, O boy was I happy Time is really flying in computer world and prices go down on everything. 
Best regards!


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badpilot*


Okidokie thx guys,

So it's as easy as this:

* set bios back to defaults
* remove old, insert new cpu.
* start up pc.
* run nvidia tool











You got it O and, do not forget to touch a bare metal with your hand to relive the static, just in case. I will try not be jealous, good luck!


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kranshteun*


Not bad indeed  I wish there was a spare 8800 GTS 512 MB somewhere for the taking too. Those cards are old but I have one and would not mind to have an SLI. Last time I saw one on tiger direct for $84 but did not care to get two. And that was summer of 2009. Back in a day I used to have two 7600 OC in SLI on that board, O boy was I happy Time is really flying in computer world and prices go down on everything. 
Best regards!


i have a spare but im in australia .... :S


----------



## hitoriko

New validation for my 3.2Ghz O/C


----------



## LightsInTheDark

only 1.3v? nice.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LightsInTheDark* 
only 1.3v? nice.









i think if i bump the volts up i might hit 3.4Ghz (if you look at the cpu-z link  its 3290 - basically 3.3Ghz)

but now i have it freezing in game esp when theres alot of animations for example AOE3 and MW2 (ground war games)

so we'll see how i can go!


----------



## NTTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kranshteun* 
Not bad indeed  I wish there was a spare 8800 GTS 512 MB somewhere for the taking too.

You can get a 9800 GTX+ for Â±$100.00 now! Crap, I just purchased two BFG GeForce 9800 GT 512 MB EcoIntelligence Cards to do SLI. If I would have seen the prices on the GTX+es I might have gone that route.
Though I would probably need a new PS for two of those.


----------



## hitoriko

not with a 750w PS!

im runing 2 cards (not in SLi) A 280 GTX and A 250GTS and i haven't ahd any power issues


----------



## badpilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kranshteun*


You got it O and, do not forget to touch a bare metal with your hand to relive the static, just in case. I will try not be jealous, good luck!


I will mate thx









I'm going to check out this tool that I need to put the 965 on my M2N32 Sli Deluxe first. To see what it is, and what it does.

If I can clock the 940 the same as a 965, I just might re-consider my options.


----------



## Doba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badpilot*


I will mate thx









I'm going to check out this tool that I need to put the 965 on my M2N32 Sli Deluxe first. To see what it is, and what it does.

If I can clock the 940 the same as a 965, I just might re-consider my options.


people are clocking 3.6+ with the 940, thats higher than the 965 but then people with the 965 are clocking 4.xx lol its up to you, if you have the extra what.. $30 difference? do it.


----------



## Doba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kranshteun*


Not bad indeed  I wish there was a spare 8800 GTS 512 MB somewhere for the taking too. Best regards!


google search it.. someone will be selling a used one for sure, get it dirt cheap and run your SLI.. Im thinking of getting another r4890 aswell, theyre going for $175 cheapest now.. I found one slightly used for 150.. might offer 120 see what happens









as for my 940 upgrade.. the thing is my PC right now plays BC2 and AA3 very nicely.. I dont need that upgrade its just a WANT thats itching me lol howerver I should really finish building my bike first.. I dont know

Im thinking a second R4890 would help he out.... but again its the same price as the 940 so Im kind of torn between which one to get.


----------



## Gyro

Doba,You cannot xfire on this board so the 940 would be a better upgrade.

Gyro


----------



## Doba

really?? I thought it had 2 PCIe slots?







well thats a fail and a simple choice then.. thanks for the heads up Gyro


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doba* 
really?? I thought it had 2 PCIe slots?







well thats a fail and a simple choice then.. thanks for the heads up Gyro

SLi boards cannot XFire, that's just the basics.

No ones made a driver mod yet. The board is physically capable. But drivers will not allow it.


----------



## Doba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103644

it's the OEM version. But you have a TRUE so that shouldn't matter.









newegg does not ship to Canada







grrr


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doba* 







newegg does not ship to Canada







grrr









http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...-644-_-Product

Yes they do. Use Newegg.ca instead of Newegg.com

Either way, it's a bit more on Newegg.ca


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doba* 







newegg does not chip to Canada







grrr









Sure they do http://www.newegg.ca/
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16819103644

I got my cpu and gfx card there.

Gyro

DOH ninja'd


----------



## Doba

LOL ya thanks guys I actually just found that .ca









so from .ca $164 CDN shipped
from .com $133 CDN + free shipping to anywhere in USA.. then have it shipped to me, I mean its a chip it weighs nothing, shipping cant be more than $5 or free with post office lol

and the beauty of being in a video game clan lol is I have e friends in the USA


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doba* 
people are clocking 3.6+ with the 940, thats higher than the 965 but then people with the 965 are clocking 4.xx lol its up to you, if you have the extra what.. $30 difference? do it.


You can run the 940 on this board @ 4Ghz too. You just need decent cooling.


----------



## Doba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


You can run the 940 on this board @ 4Ghz too. You just need decent cooling.


well well well sir.. this is nice









my sig tells me I have true120.. should be fine.. what are your temps under load?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doba*


LOL ya thanks guys I actually just found that .ca









so from .ca $164 CDN shipped
from .com $133 CDN + free shipping to anywhere in USA.. then have it shipped to me, I mean its a chip it weighs nothing, shipping cant be more than $5 or free with post office lol

and the beauty of being in a video game clan lol is I have e friends in the USA










best to order from .ca (free shipping).
If you have someone buy and ship from the states you will get dinged for duty+taxes+brokerage fees at the border.And shipping will cost more.
You cant beat free








Your TRUE will do nicely.

Gyro


----------



## Doba

is there duty if you send it as a "gift" ? change the $$ value to next to nothing and there shouldnt be any extra charge no?


----------



## badpilot

Lo there,

It's me again







Just to be sure: wich one, and why???

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
Socket AM3 quad-core proc. van 3,4GHz
SKU: HDZ965FBGMBOX, EAN: 0730143267137, T.net ID: 248281

(125 Watt)

OR:

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
Socket AM3 quad-core proc. van 3,4GHz
SKU: HDZ965FBGIBOX, EAN: 0730143267120, T.net ID: 243520
(140 Watt)


----------



## Doba

dont quote me on this, but I think the 125 watt one, If I believe our mobo can handle 125 but not 140... wait for a pro's opinion though liek Gyro or tator


----------



## N2Gaming

A pro at your service.

Get a 125w Revision C3 chip. The chip on the right side of the chart below is the one you want to get.


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doba* 
Im thinking a second R4890 would help he out.... but again its the same price as the 940 so Im kind of torn between which one to get.

Sell me your 4890 ($155, to me







), sell the 6000+ (~$40-50), buy an Athlon II 620 for $100 and then a 5850 for $300. Overclock the 5850 to compete with a 5870. That's a net cost of $200 which is only $50 more than a new 4890 and probably way faster than either a 940 or another 4890 (plus you don't need a new motherboard to crossfire).


----------



## drutort

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NTTD* 
You can get a 9800 GTX+ for Â±$100.00 now! Crap, I just purchased two BFG GeForce 9800 GT 512 MB EcoIntelligence Cards to do SLI. If I would have seen the prices on the GTX+es I might have gone that route.
Though I would probably need a new PS for two of those.










if you are thining of the 9800 gtx+ its great, THOUGH be warned as benchmarks show, the 512mb is just not enough for 1080i+ res, i can speak from experiance... while back some remember i had rma for 7900, short story i got a 9600 gso (bah with less ram even they locked it at 256mb referb i guess)

but in the mean time while waiting forever as they sent me one referb 7900 that died, i had bought a 9800 gtx+ now at 1200 res or so it was awesome played everything perfect, then I got my 28" and the 1080i+ res and the card could not run the AA at all max settings it would just like dip really bad in some areas and mind you this game was TF2, which on low res will always max at hi fps but with all the eye candy at new res it hit a wall literally

my advice is get the 250, or the 9800gtx+ 1gb ver, the card its self is really good, the 250 is rebranded 9800gtx+ btw and you can sli them

you can watch newegg and if your comfortable like me, get open box item like my 5870, which cost less then 5850 and it was new LOL nothing missing









i have seen another card at least another time, but im not even trying to look for open box items

ill prob pick up a geforce 240 gddr5 ver when they hit around $50, and hope for the hacked drivers to work to get physX to run, though i hardly game these days heh (so its on the lowest pri)


----------



## Doba

that is a great Idea test.. however I rather just spend $130 right now cause I dont want to spend much more money at this time.. just dont have it.. BUT I can still help you out and save you $5+

http://brantford.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...AdIdZ185033958

same card being sold in my city lol I was asking for xfire because this is what I had in mind.. howerver I cant sooo this is $150 CDN funds.. if youre in US thats even cheaper for you $145ish lol but if I were you Id email him and say "I rather spend another $25 and get a brand new one for from newegg or eggnog whatever its called than a used one for 150" offer $125


----------



## badpilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
A pro at your service.

Get a 125w Revision C3 chip. The chip on the right side of the chart below is the one you want to get.









Alright, thx m8. I will report back here when all is set.....

(or earlier, when running into problems







)


----------



## hitoriko

as long as they keep making am3 with 125w we should be fine


----------



## Gyro

Just a friendly reminder for those that did not happen to read this when you joined OCN http://www.overclock.net/new-members...ions-must.html.In particular #7.
Please don't take this as begging for rep,as it is for the benefit of all members.
Including yourself.

Thanks

Gyro


----------



## NTTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drutort* 
...the card its self is really good, the 250 is rebranded 9800gtx+ btw and you can sli them

I was not aware of that little fact, they are the same.








Just checked the prices, they are pretty low too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drutort* 
...though i hardly game these days heh (so its on the lowest pri)

I do not game as much lately either. I went with the 9800 GT because its is a powerful card for the money AND it only takes up one slot.
The new ones I just purchased benchmark a little lower singly than my previous card (EVGA 9800 GT) but when I SLI them all that should change. Just waiting for the SLI bridge to arrive.


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


i have a spare but im in australia .... :S


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NTTD*


You can get a 9800 GTX+ for Â±$100.00 now! Crap, I just purchased two BFG GeForce 9800 GT 512 MB EcoIntelligence Cards to do SLI. If I would have seen the prices on the GTX+es I might have gone that route.
Though I would probably need a new PS for two of those.











Do you have any idea if it is possible to run 9800 GTX+ and 8800 GTS 512 MB in SLI? They do have the same amount of shaders (128) and the only difference is the size of the die , here being shorter for the 9800GTX +?


----------



## dakn

Hi, I stumbled upon this thread after buying a Phenom II 965 for my M2N32 SLI Deluxe to find that it wasn't supported, and then to find out about the NV tools to fix it. So a big thanks to this thread for that.
It's pretty disappointing that Asus didn't help us out with this one as as you will all agree it's still a great board.

Anyway, the main reason of my post was that I noticed people on here advising others that if they have an ATI card not to buy the 965 as it won't work. Well I am using an ATI 5850 without any problems at all so wondered where this had come from?

I haven't decided whether I'm going to keep the old faithful board yet or just give it up as old and get an GA-MA785G-UD3H as they're a reasonable price and support AM2, AM2+ and AM3 plus DDR2 & 3 ram.

decisions decisions, or should I say money money money..

What do you reckon are the chances of a modded bios turning up any time soon?


----------



## blupupher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kranshteun* 
Do you have any idea if it is possible to run 9800 GTX+ and 8800 GTS 512 MB in SLI? They do have the same amount of shaders (128) and the only difference is the size of the die , here being shorter for the 9800GTX +?

No, you can not.
Some have been able to get a 250 and GTX+ to SLI though.


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doba*


well well well sir.. this is nice









my sig tells me I have true120.. should be fine.. what are your temps under load?


Hi, sorry i didn't get back to you before, but i i've been busy...

Anyway, i did a few quick tests for you, and anyone else interested in the Phenom II X4 940 BE

You can find them here, all the tests are on my one and only signiture rig.


----------



## hitoriko

woo 955be has arrived did someone say 4.0Ghz?


----------



## Taiso0019

well...i tried a new PSU with my 4870+M2N-SLI but i still keep getting the same crashes...now i have to go return it...i tried catalyst 9.2 thru 10.3 and nothing. and no response from HIS after a few days. should I RMA the board for a direct replacement or try to get a 5770 to work? i see some people got the 5000s to work with the deluxes, will they work on the regular m2n-sli?


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dakn*


Hi, I stumbled upon this thread after buying a Phenom II 965 for my M2N32 SLI Deluxe to find that it wasn't supported, and then to find out about the NV tools to fix it. So a big thanks to this thread for that.
It's pretty disappointing that Asus didn't help us out with this one as as you will all agree it's still a great board.

Anyway, the main reason of my post was that I noticed people on here advising others that if they have an ATI card not to buy the 965 as it won't work. Well I am using an ATI 5850 without any problems at all so wondered where this had come from?

I haven't decided whether I'm going to keep the old faithful board yet or just give it up as old and get an GA-MA785G-UD3H as they're a reasonable price and support AM2, AM2+ and AM3 plus DDR2 & 3 ram.

decisions decisions, or should I say money money money..

What do you reckon are the chances of a modded bios turning up any time soon?




 Welcome friend! 
I have had this board (m2n32 Vista Edition) since 2007. Over the same period of time I have also owned 790FX Mobo from MSI with Phenom Quad Core inside. The performance difference was almost not noticeable. Still, if you get newer board capable of producing faster buss speeds with new CPU's it will probably give you a slight advantage. But in the long run, even with the present speeds of 590 chipset, you are bound to have a good level of overall performance in a variety of tasks. But the choice is always yours 
Best regards!


----------



## hitoriko

3.5Ghz on 210 * 17










add me to the roster booyah!

going to go run a 3dmark and see how i go

my idle temp is 61C is that too hot for this chip?


----------



## Ayreul

Hi All

Great Forum guys and as all I have to say I'm stumped at this great MB that brought us all together. I've been reading this forum for couple of days and it great to see such a community is so solid!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dakn*


Anyway, the main reason of my post was that I noticed people on here advising others that if they have an ATI card not to buy the 965 as it won't work. Well I am using an ATI 5850 without any problems at all so wondered where this had come from?



I think the biggest problem was that you need to install Nvidia System Tools to modify the multipliers. The problem with that supposedly it only runs if you have a Nvidia gpu installed. Which version of the Systems tools did you use?
Did you do anything that was'nt previously specified here?
Which Bios are you using?

I am quite interested as I am also looking at the 965, but wish to keep my options for GPU open to see how the Fermi's stack up to the ATI 5xxx before I commit either way.


----------



## dakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ayreul*


Which version of the Systems tools did you use?
Did you do anything that was'nt previously specified here?
Which Bios are you using?


Hi, I'm using version 6.02 and my bios is 2209. I didn't do anything different, just raised the multiplier in the bios so it was seen in NV tools. I'm able to have my FSB at 250 as I'm using 1000mhz memory. Not that that is relevent









It's really quite a jump in performance from having a x2 5200+


----------



## hitoriko

OK I NEED HELP NOW~!~~

Ive upgraded to the 955 CPU, i can get it to run not a worry buit it always down clocks to 800MHZ! i have changed settings in both bios and Ntools followed all the instructions is there anything that im missing!

i'll be back onlione in 6hrs before i go to work so please give me some ideas by then!!!

also when i set the ntools to run my choosen profile at startup it doesn't load it

ideas?

Should have mentioned that:

CPU-Z detects the CPU @ 800Mhz
Core Temp @ 800Mhz
Windows Properties @ 3.57Ghz
3D Mark @ 3.58Ghz

:S:S:S:S::S:S


----------



## Taiso0019

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*




3.5Ghz on 210 * 17









add me to the roster booyah!

going to go run a 3dmark and see how i go

my idle temp is 61C is that too hot for this chip?


http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...10=False&f11=#

yeah is a bit too much, its supposed to have a max recommended temp of 62!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


OK I NEED HELP NOW~!~~

Ive upgraded to the 955 CPU, i can get it to run not a worry buit it always down clocks to 800MHZ! i have changed settings in both bios and Ntools followed all the instructions is there anything that im missing!

i'll be back onlione in 6hrs before i go to work so please give me some ideas by then!!!

also when i set the ntools to run my choosen profile at startup it doesn't load it

ideas?

Should have mentioned that:

CPU-Z detects the CPU @ 800Mhz
Core Temp @ 800Mhz
Windows Properties @ 3.57Ghz
3D Mark @ 3.58Ghz

:S:S:S:S::S:S


In windows control panel/power options/set to"performance"

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Taiso0019* 
Well first off nice job with the thread guys







, so far it's been a good source of info. I've been a reader for some time but never had anything worthy to post. Until now (I hope). I've had the system in my sig for a couple years now. I originally had a 8600 gts until last week I got my hands on a 4870 since i've heard if some M2N-SLIs not booting with the 5770s. My system is runing fine even with the old X2 but when gaming my screen locks up into squares and sometimes I get the good old BSOD. Other times it just locks up, goes back to the desktop saying the display driver stopped responding and after resetting my fan's profile in ATI Tray Tools I'm back in business. This however happens several times a day at random intervals so its kinda annoying. I've tried:
-disabling powerplay by keeping the GPU clock fixed at 775
-overclocking/underclocking the gpu a bit
-different versions of catalyst/drivers
-contacting HIS for support









None have worked so far and I'm still waiting to hear from HIS. Since I noticed some of you guys have 4890/70s running with this mobo I was wondering if any of you ran into similar issues. My last suspect is my PSU since I am aware is not of the best branding and maybe I'm running it to close to the limit. So anyone have an idea as to what it might be?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Taiso0019* 
well...i tried a new PSU with my 4870+M2N-SLI but i still keep getting the same crashes...now i have to go return it...i tried catalyst 9.2 thru 10.3 and nothing. and no response from HIS after a few days. should I RMA the board for a direct replacement or try to get a 5770 to work? i see some people got the 5000s to work with the deluxes, will they work on the regular m2n-sli?

Is your cpu oc'd at all?
But it sounds/looks like a driver issue.
Did you remove the physics drivers as well as the gfx drivers?
And did you use driversweeper in safe mode to clean out said drivers after uninstalling through add/remove programs?

Hopefully someone running ati can stepup and help if this does'nt work.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Doba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dakn*


Hi, I stumbled upon this thread after buying a Phenom II 965 for my M2N32 SLI Deluxe to find that it wasn't supported, and then to find out about the NV tools to fix it. So a big thanks to this thread for that.


how is this dude running NV tool to fix his problem having an ATI card? soo confused now







does NV tool work with ATI cards? if so then as he stated I can simply use it to up the multiplier and get a 965? over the 940


----------



## Doba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dakn*


Hi, I'm using version 6.02 and my bios is 2209. I didn't do anything different, just raised the multiplier in the bios so it was seen in NV tools. I'm able to have my FSB at 250 as I'm using 1000mhz memory. Not that that is relevent









It's really quite a jump in performance from having a x2 5200+











wow these are your stock 965 scores? man sick.. time to OC my friend


----------



## N2Gaming

I think I remember some one mentioning wanting to get a Ph II X4 940. Here's a cheap one.







http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...E:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Doba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I think I remember some one mentioning wanting to get a Ph II X4 940. Here's a cheap one.







http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...E:B:SS:US:1123


Thanks for the look out.. howerver @114 + 10 shipping in USA = $124... newegg.com has brand new $130 free shipping... Which im ready to buy.

howerver.. if someone answers my above on how NV tools runs on ATI cards then maybe Ill consider the 965BE for $190


----------



## adventfred

Requesting a modded bios for my m2n sli and also to know if anyone has tried any am3 cpu on this board ?

im thinking of buying the 620 quad


----------



## blupupher

Several have used an AM3 on the M2N SLI Deluxe (I have an ES 945 on mine right now).


----------



## adventfred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blupupher*


Several have used an AM3 on the M2N SLI Deluxe (I have an ES 945 on mine right now).


i am talking about the standard m2n sli not the deluxe


----------



## Doba

Ok so doing some searching the only thing I found about the possibility of using NV system tools is because it supports nForce 570 Ultra chipset, which is the chipset on my m2n32 delux so even though I have ATI card you can still use the tool to force the multi ?? I just dont know if im correct... cause ACE mentioned that havign ATI means I cannot use nv tool yet Dakn obviously has somehow..

Dakn where are youuuuuu


----------



## crash01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adventfred* 
i am talking about the standard m2n sli not the deluxe

Me and other user have vista edition, there isnt a bios for am3, i dont have try to use bios of deluxe version.


----------



## Taiso0019

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Is your cpu oc'd at all?
But it sounds/looks like a driver issue.
Did you remove the physics drivers as well as the gfx drivers?
And did you use driversweeper in safe mode to clean out said drivers after uninstalling through add/remove programs?

Hopefully someone running ati can stepup and help if this does'nt work.

Good luck

Gyro


thanks for the reply gyro. no my cpu is stock actually. tried overclocking it. i got it up to 3.4 before but it was too unstable. didn't pass prime 95. and 200 mghz didn't really make a difference.

well after you mentioned driver sweeper i went back and got rid of the traces of the nvidia drivers with it. (i'd forgotten to do that thanks!) i even uninstalled the ati drivers, sweeped them and re-installed for good measure. i even cleared cmos. but unfortunately the problem still persists. i've ran memtest before and my ram is fine, mobo hasn't been an issue before, the only thing that has changed in my system is the 4870, my 8600 gts never game me issues. right now i'm waiting for a reply from HIS. if i receive nothing by next monday i'm RMAing it. sad thing cause the card performs really well until the lock ups. oh and the BSOD that keeps coming up mentions the atikmdad.sys error. if anyone can pitch in any more ideas i'd be grateful.


----------



## blupupher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adventfred*


i am talking about the standard m2n sli not the deluxe


Ahh, I just saw "M2N SLI" in your sig and my brain filled in the Deluxe part. 
I keep forgetting there are so many versions of this board.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taiso0019*


thanks for the reply gyro. no my cpu is stock actually. tried overclocking it. i got it up to 3.4 before but it was too unstable. didn't pass prime 95. and 200 mghz didn't really make a difference.

well after you mentioned driver sweeper i went back and got rid of the traces of the nvidia drivers with it. (i'd forgotten to do that thanks!) i even uninstalled the ati drivers, sweeped them and re-installed for good measure. i even cleared cmos. but unfortunately the problem still persists. i've ran memtest before and my ram is fine, mobo hasn't been an issue before, the only thing that has changed in my system is the 4870, my 8600 gts never game me issues. right now i'm waiting for a reply from HIS. if i receive nothing by next monday i'm RMAing it. sad thing cause the card performs really well until the lock ups. oh and the BSOD that keeps coming up mentions the atikmdad.sys error. if anyone can pitch in any more ideas i'd be grateful.


Have a look through this http://forums.amd.com/game/messagevi...hreadid=104677

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## adventfred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crash01*


Me and other user have vista edition, there isnt a bios for am3, i dont have try to use bios of deluxe version.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *blupupher*


Ahh, I just saw "M2N SLI" in your sig and my brain filled in the Deluxe part. 
I keep forgetting there are so many versions of this board.


lol 
its either the 720be or 620 quad 
which do you think


----------



## tazz63

Hi All,
So I got my new 955 BE c3 the other day (which I want to install in the new crosshair IV when it's released) and tried to install it in my M2N32-SLI board. notice how I said tried, well I removed my old cpu and installed the 955 with no problems but when i went to post, nothing, the only thing it said was it didn't recognize this new cpu. I'm running 1903 bios at stock settings and my memory was at auto. I know there is a lot of info on this in this thread but I'm having a tough time getting through it all. Is there a quick and dirty answer for this that I am missing? Oh and I don't want to keep swapping cpu's as the danger of damaging them, maybe I should just wait for the mobo.

Dan


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


In windows control panel/power options/set to"performance"

Good luck

Gyro



set to high performance same de

also thinking it was my PSU i removed my 250GTS still no change

i also still need to leave my ps2 keyboard plugged in to get into windows otherwise it doesn't post


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tazz63*


Hi All,
So I got my new 955 BE c3 the other day (which I want to install in the new crosshair IV when it's released) and tried to install it in my M2N32-SLI board. notice how I said tried, well I removed my old cpu and installed the 955 with no problems but when i went to post, nothing, the only thing it said was it didn't recognize this new cpu. I'm running 1903 bios at stock settings and my memory was at auto. I know there is a lot of info on this in this thread but I'm having a tough time getting through it all. Is there a quick and dirty answer for this that I am missing? Oh and I don't want to keep swapping cpu's as the danger of damaging them, maybe I should just wait for the mobo.

Dan


Yes you should have updated your bios w/your older cpu to at least 2001 or 21052205 I'd go ahead and flash it to 21092209 using your older cpu then set your bios to default and jumper your cmos reset pins to reset cmos
then change cpus

Edit: 2205 - 2209


----------



## tazz63

I know when I tried the updated bios 2109 and a couple of the others I had no keyboard function that's why I am using 1903. Will the same thing happen with the new cpu and 2109? That's why I'm a little hesitant to try this again.

Dan


----------



## N2Gaming

Keyboard issues are mostly while using a USB keyboard. Did you try using a PS2 keyboard before flashing?


----------



## hitoriko

nope never needed to use a ps2 keyboard

just re-read the first page i'll try down clocking my ram

brb


----------



## tazz63

ps2 keyboard, you mean they still make those







no, I don't own one, I'm using a G19 and I really don't want to go backwards. Will setting the ram to 667 help?

Dan


----------



## hitoriko

im still having my issues with my keyboard - down clocked to 677 with my ram - comps just slower now

i might just bite the bullet and formatt and try from the start


----------



## hitoriko

*** as im typing this i can set my ram to its highest at 1066mhz and it hasn't crashed BSOD death or anything!

IM REALLY STARTING TO LOSE IT! my comp is acting wierd but i still cant get the CPU over 800mhz when it boots!


----------



## dakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doba*


how is this dude running NV tool to fix his problem having an ATI card? soo confused now







does NV tool work with ATI cards? if so then as he stated I can simply use it to up the multiplier and get a 965? over the 940


Well, The motherboard is NVidia so it installs the stuff for the system. There are obviously no display properties I just have the performance tab.


----------



## dakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


im still having my issues with my keyboard - down clocked to 677 with my ram - comps just slower now


The problem is with the 2209 bios as it's the same for me. Even with a ps2 keyboard the arrow keys do not work, you have to use the arrows on the number pad!! How on earth they managed to mess this one up is beyond me!!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dakn*


Well, The motherboard is NVidia so it installs the stuff for the system. There are obviously no display properties I just have the performance tab.


So you did not have to have a nv card installed and the nvcp/mb/cpu/memory parts intalled .

Did you use the regular nvidia drivers and everything installed but the display drivers or did you just install the performance tools alone.








Hope that makes sense.

Gyro

Hitoriko, did you set the cpu volts to at least 1.35v.


----------



## dakn

I just installed the performance tools from here.

The only problem I am having is the profile I created in the NV CP with the correct multiplier, doesn't load on boot even though I have it set to. So I have to do it manually which is kind of annoying. If anyone has any ideas how to sort that it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gyro

Just too make sure I'm understanding.
The performance tools contain the nvcp.And that is all you need.
Can you show a screenshot of what it looks like.

Thanks

Gyro


----------



## dakn

Yeah that's right.


----------



## Gyro

That's going to get some





















's
+1

Does your profile have the word "boot" some where in it?
I don't have them installed at moment but I recall default profile being user/? and the profile to start with windows was boot/? can't remember the last part .ini or the like.

Thanks

Gyro


----------



## Doba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dakn*


Yeah that's right.











Just installed mine, but I didnt install the system update just performance.. I dont think Ill need the update..

looking at yours I see under clock speed you can adjust your CPU multiplier by each core.. I dont have that, unless that comes after I install the new chip?

I mean thats the whole purpose of this program correct to force my multiplier

well I might give this a go and get the 965 then.. not sure if I know what Im doing.. youre using Bios 2209 right?

anyone have time for a quick step guide of what goes first.. loading Bios.. then switch out CPU.. Is there a guide to read on this?


----------



## dakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doba*


anyone have time for a quick step guide of what goes first..


Update your bios to 2209
Install CPU
Go into bios and set CPU Voltage to 1.3-1.35, set multiplier higher than you actually want it so it unlocks it within NV Tools

That's really all there is to it.

I'm not sure why you can't see the cores on your CPU though, but as I never ran NV Tools with my 5200+ I wouldn't have known.

Just go for it mate. It's well easy and very worth while


----------



## Doba

great news thanks.. you've set the multiplier to 14x251 I guess I can start with that.. or how high do i have to go untill NV tools unlocks it

not sure what "profile" Gyro is refering to, which has me worried but it might not even be related lol


----------



## dakn

You can save the settings in NV Tools as a profile which is mean't to load at boot up, although it isn't working for me.

You want to try different FSB and multiplier to me as you have 800Mhz memory.

Keep your FSB at 200 for starters and try overclocking the CPU just by the multiplier.
200FSB x 17MP is the default = 3400Mhz


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dakn*


The problem is with the 2209 bios as it's the same for me. Even with a ps2 keyboard the arrow keys do not work, you have to use the arrows on the number pad!! How on earth they managed to mess this one up is beyond me!!


mine worked fine


----------



## Fossil

woot got my mobo back. Now time to have some fun and re-assemble it.


----------



## Doba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dakn*


You can save the settings in NV Tools as a profile which is mean't to load at boot up, although it isn't working for me.

You want to try different FSB and multiplier to me as you have 800Mhz memory.

Keep your FSB at 200 for starters and try overclocking the CPU just by the multiplier.
200FSB x 17MP is the default = 3400Mhz


Once I get it to boot properly OCing I can do and play around with later on.. I just thought maybe all that stuff is automatically set.. I guess not


----------



## Fossil

Everything is put back together and my LAN ports now work again.









Doing a quick stress test with prime95 to make sure my TP spread on the CPU wasn't horrible. So far so good. Only 7c gain and still under 50c.


----------



## hitoriko

any ideas for my problem?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
any ideas for my problem?

Ok, your profile won't load at startup.
Will the profile load from nvcp.

Gyro

edit; did you update the nforce(chipset)drivers to windows 7 versions when you switched os.
Don't know if it will help, but worth at try.
also check bios to disable C1E and Q&Q.
and make sure ALL windows power saving features are disabled.


----------



## Doba

I guess I still have to clear one thing up, just to be perfectly sure.. stock 965 is 200FSB x 17MP is the default = 3400Mhz

however my mobo's multi only goes as high as x15 so, do I first in BIOS setup as 266x15=3399 then using NV tools, I force the multi to 200 x17 ?


----------



## Doba

ACE..

I just read through all your work and progress you did with "the wiz" on the M2N, noticed that with the 1802AM3.bin everything was automatically displayed but not the multiplier, I see youre still working on that, any new progress?

I guess there still is no new file I can use for the M2N32 and you guys are working on the M2N.. im wondering if that file would work in my mobo aswell?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doba*


I guess I still have to clear one thing up, just to be perfectly sure.. stock 965 is 200FSB x 17MP is the default = 3400Mhz

YES

however my mobo's multi only goes as high as x15 so, do I first in BIOS setup as 266x15=3399 then using NV tools, I force the multi to 200 x17 ?

The multi is determined by cpu not mb. Once you install a "be" cpu you will have more multi options.



Gyro


----------



## Doba

ok thats easy enough to understand.. but then when do I use nv tool? when I can set everything in BIOS

BTW.. 965be is now in my possession







(just got back from the store)


----------



## badpilot

Alright,

I suucesfully installed the Phenom 965 BE on my M2N32 Sli Deluxe









It gave me some troubles at the first boot, but eventually it booted ok. It immediatly recognized the CPU in the bootscreen though.

CPUID sees the 965, but only gives me 4,0 x 508 Mhz....................

I searched the forum for a while, but couldnÂ´t find what to do with nvtools


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badpilot*


I searched the forum for a while, but couldnÂ´t find what to do with nvtools



















You must have skipped the very first page.

_Some people have been using the AM3 CPU's like the x4 955 & 965 in these motherboards w/some little work arounds. For example: Several users have reported not being able to coldboot normally w/out having to push the reset button or, F1, F2 or the J Key while coldbooting the system. Some users have reported bugs when using USB keyboards w/the latest updates and and were able to fix this bug by the use of a PS2 keyboard. Additionally other users report being able to fix these little coldboot set backs by downclocking the ram divider to 667MHz in the bios. Here is a direct link to a x4 955 validation on this mobo thanks to our member of this club BigJohn44. Explained in greater detail how to make an AM3 CPU work with a M2N series mobo. _ 
_Here is a link to Nvidia System Tools also listed in the Nvidia section below. Nvidia System Tools is what BigJohn44 uses to run his system w/the right CPU/HT Frequencies. _


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doba*


ok thats easy enough to understand.. but then when do I use nv tool? when I can set everything in BIOS

BTW.. 965be is now in my possession







(just got back from the store)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *badpilot*


Alright,

I suucesfully installed the Phenom 965 BE on my M2N32 Sli Deluxe









It gave me some troubles at the first boot, but eventually it booted ok. It immediatly recognized the CPU in the bootscreen though.

CPUID sees the 965, but only gives me 4,0 x 508 Mhz....................

I searched the forum for a while, but couldnÂ´t find what to do with nvtools



















Read this post http://www.overclock.net/7594611-post3945.html.

It's all in there.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Doba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badpilot*


Alright,

I suucesfully installed the Phenom 965 BE on my M2N32 Sli Deluxe









It gave me some troubles at the first boot, but eventually it booted ok. It immediatly recognized the CPU in the bootscreen though.

CPUID sees the 965, but only gives me 4,0 x 508 Mhz....................

I searched the forum for a while, but couldnÂ´t find what to do with nvtools



















did you use 2209?

N2Gaming.. yeah Ive read that more than once now.. Ive just read so much lately its hard to process everything LOL but at least it all makes more sense now


----------



## Doba

cant wait to get home


----------



## badpilot

thx guys, found it









Just having troubles with my keyboard when going into bios.

What settings can I use for sure, just to get things on the road? Overclocking will come later. Wich setting shall I give the multiplier 12x 16x ??


----------



## N2Gaming

I'd set the multi to 18x to start out with. That way you won't have to go into bios much to make changes and you will be able to set your speeds in NV tools.


----------



## badpilot

Alright 12 x was set by me, just to be sure it could be done. Well, it worked. I will restart and change it to 18 x.

Any work aroung the bios not recognizing my usb keyboard (Logitech G11)?

EDIT:

Alright: muliplier is set to 18x. All seems to be working. Overclocking this newborn baby will take some searching around.

Thx everyone who helped me in any way!!!! I'm sure I'll stick around here lol


----------



## Doba

^^ all seems to be working? including keyboard now? what about the keyboard didnt work? and again you using 2209 BIOS correct?

you've went with 188FSBx18MP ?

200FSB x 17MP is the default = 3400Mhz which Im gonna try right off the bat


----------



## badpilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doba*


^^ all seems to be working? including keyboard now? what about the keyboard didnt work? and again you using 2209 BIOS correct?

you've went with 188FSBx18MP ?

200FSB x 17MP is the default = 3400Mhz which Im gonna try right off the bat


I got it on 18 x 202 = 3636 Mhz now. I am using 2209 yes. Keyboard still giving me trouble when entering bios. I can use it during start up, pressing DEL to get into the bios, but it doesn't work in there.









I adjusted the voltage to the cpu to 1.325. When I put it on auto, I get BSOD's. (irql -not-less-or-equal)


----------



## Doba

Cool.. good start up info for later on tonight thanks

if Keyboard doesnt work in BIOS how did you navigate? using Tab? or entire keyboard doesnt work.. then what lol


----------



## badpilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doba* 
Cool.. good start up info for later on tonight thanks

if Keyboard doesnt work in BIOS how did you navigate? using Tab? or entire keyboard doesnt work.. then what lol

I had an old ps2 keyboard upstairs. that one worked fine.


----------



## Doba

ahh ok.. my keyboard at work is PS2 maybe I should take it home.. dont recall our mobo having a PS2 inlet but I guess it does since you all use it









cheers


----------



## hitoriko

all my power saving options are disabled

i've decided to format and go to 64bit version ans i have another 4 gigs sitting here not getting used

i think i got it working but im getting another case tomorrow (thermaltake V9) so hopefully i can lower my temps and get a good overclock

ATM im 47 - 50 idle and 60 on full load


----------



## badpilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
all my power saving options are disabled

i've decided to format and go to 64bit version ans i have another 4 gigs sitting here not getting used

i think i got it working but im getting another case tomorrow (thermaltake V9) so hopefully i can lower my temps and get a good overclock

ATM im 47 - 50 idle and 60 on full load

I got 35 idle, and 52 when playing BC2. All settings high 4 x AA / 2 x Ansiotropic.

Not ran a benchmark yet, I will do in the next days.


----------



## hitoriko

fix my heat problem - had the volts to high

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1101864 my OC to 3.5Ghz on 1.36V


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badpilot* 
I got 35 idle, and 52 when playing BC2. All settings high 4 x AA / 2 x Ansiotropic.

Not ran a benchmark yet, I will do in the next days.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
fix my heat problem - had the volts to high

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1101864 my OC to 3.5Ghz on 1.36V









Good job get'n them running guys








Hitoriko, your validation is rejected,can you try again.

2 down 1 to go









And guys fell free to help out Doba if he needs it, you guys got experience now.
My brain is starting to hurt









Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Doba

well beers on me guys







another satisfied 965be customer thanks to all your patience and help, very much appreciated.

Seems to be working fine, right away plugged in PS2 keyboard so I cant even tell you if the original worked or not.

opened up all cores running stock 200x17 as i mentioned ... for now..

after reboot everything looks solid !!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doba* 
well beers on me guys







another satisfied 965be customer thanks to all your patience and help, very much appreciated.

Seems to be working fine, right away plugged in PS2 keyboard so I cant even tell you if the original worked or not.

opened up all cores running stock 200x17 as i mentioned ... for now..

everything seems ok, but I cant load CPUz and somehow now my Probe2 wont open

question.. when probe2 was open the tabs where all the temps are displayed I closed them all now I dont know how to get them open again.. only main showed?

Reinstall cpu-z and asus probe 2 or better yet get everest ultimate http://www.lavalys.com/products.php?...lang=en&page=1 it's a much better monitoring program.

Good job

Gyro


----------



## badpilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Good job get'n them running guys








Hitoriko, your validation is rejected,can you try again.

2 down 1 to go









And guys fell free to help out Doba if he needs it, you guys got experience now.
My brain is starting to hurt









Good luck

Gyro

Thx for the help Gyro


----------



## Doba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Reinstall cpu-z and asus probe 2 or better yet get everest ultimate http://www.lavalys.com/products.php?...lang=en&page=1 it's a much better monitoring program.

Good job

Gyro

you got me before I edited.. all works after reboot


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doba* 
you got me before I edited.. all works after reboot









Super!

Post a cpu-z validation link to get added to the data base.

Thanks

Gyro


----------



## Doba

^^ Its posted in the Edited thread above.. well previous page now









just ran 3Dmark06:

3DMark Score 16763
SM 2.0 Score 6622
SM 3.0 Score 7609
CPU Score 5054

which is up from:

3DMark Score 13169
SM 2.0 Score 5797
SM 3.0 Score 6977
CPU Score 2643

also Tested Americas Army with Fraps, before hovering around 50fps after a solid 62fps seems like its maxed out.

time to test out BC2

and search a little OC on the 965.. for now just how high I can go without raising voltage.


----------



## Taiso0019

ok so everyone seems to be able to run the 940 in their deluxe M2N-SLIs. will they work just as well in the regular edition? i'm planning that as my next upgrade. gyro i'm sending off the card for a replacement. i swapped every component out and the card seems to be the only culprit. i even tried the newly vertified 10.3 drivers and nothing. thanks for your help though. i just hope it wasn't due to the fact that there are no official nforce drivers for the mobo, that might somehow be a contributing factor. i don't want to part with the board just yet!


----------



## Gyro

Taiso0019, Nighthawk360 is running a 920 on an M2N-sli so a 940 should work.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=931574

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## hitoriko

updated

also my 3dmark history (these are the ones i can remeber - i had a whole txt doc but i lost it









11819 3DMarks 250GTS + Athlon II x2 7850BE + 2Gb Corsair Ram (8500) - Stock

12080 3DMarks 280GTX + Athlon II X2 7850BE @ 3.1Ghz + 2Gb Corsair Ram (8500)

16024 3DMarks 280GTX + Phenom II X4 955BE @ 3.36Ghz + 4Gb Corsair Ram (8500)

16217 3DMarks 280GTX + Phenom II X4 955BE @ 3.52Ghz + 4Gb Corsair Ram (8500)


----------



## hitoriko

3.7Ghz










Temps:
45 - 48 Idle
50 - 58 Load

Im getting a thermaltake V9 Case Tomorrow Hopefully with the case, good cable management and more fans i can get this beast to 4.0Ghz!


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 


updated

also my 3dmark history (these are the ones i can remeber - i had a whole txt doc but i lost it









11819 3DMarks 250GTS + Athlon II x2 7850BE + 2Gb Corsair Ram (8500) - Stock

12080 3DMarks 280GTX + Athlon II X2 7850BE @ 3.1Ghz + 2Gb Corsair Ram (8500)

16024 3DMarks 280GTX + Phenom II X4 955BE @ 3.36Ghz + 4Gb Corsair Ram (8500)

16217 3DMarks 280GTX + Phenom II X4 955BE @ 3.52Ghz + 4Gb Corsair Ram (8500)

Your score should be a lot higher than 16k with a GTX 280. Have you gone into Nvidia Control Panel and manually changed the 3D Program settings before? Sometimes that will have settings on that will really hinder the score such as vertical sync. I found this out a while back and ended up increasing my score a couple grand.

And I'm assuming 3DMark06 based on your system info.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
Your score should be a lot higher than 16k with a GTX 280. Have you gone into Nvidia Control Panel and manually changed the 3D Program settings before? Sometimes that will have settings on that will really hinder the score such as vertical sync. I found this out a while back and ended up increasing my score a couple grand.

And I'm assuming 3DMark06 based on your system info.

i'll check that now

cheers


----------



## hitoriko

Heres a quick guide i knocked up for the people wanting to use a AM3 CPU

I hope this helps guys


----------



## Gyro

Thanks for that Hitoriko, check your pm's.

Gyro


----------



## badpilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
Heres a quick guide i knocked up for the people wanting to use a AM3 CPU

I hope this helps guys

Looks pretty good to me. You didn't get the keyboard error, like I did? Might put that in there also.

Just a heads up m8









My keyboard still gives me troubles. I have a Logitech G11 gamers keyboard. When booting, I normally press "Del" to get into the bios. If I do that now (after the bios upgarde to 2209 and the cpu switch), the pc reboots itself. Sometimes giving me errors like "bios is not ACPI compliant".

If I put this little adapter to the usb cable, the one from usb to ps2, the keyboard isn't recognize at all. it gives me "there's no keyboard bla bla" and the screen just stays where it is, only showing me the name of my cpu in the top (black) screen.

But when I take out an older keyboard, a Dell, plug it in (it has the ps2 plug as an only plug, and reboot, I can press "Del", get into the bios and everything works fine?????


----------



## dakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badpilot* 
My keyboard still gives me troubles.

Same here mate. A bit annoying because sometimes it refuses to boot. Going into the bios and hitting the case reset button usually sorts it though. Apart from that after the initial setup there isn't really any need to venture back into the bios.

I noticed some of you guys have your voltage a bit high on your 965's. I have mine at 3.5Ghz on 1.25Volts. Should help keep the temps down if you lower it some. I haven't tried how high I can clock it as I think that heat is going to be too much of an issue leading to higher noise and a lot more power usage, and as I pay the electric bill I like to keep things as low as I can!


----------



## badpilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dakn* 
Same here mate. A bit annoying because sometimes it refuses to boot. Going into the bios and hitting the case reset button usually sorts it though. Apart from that after the initial setup there isn't really any need to venture back into the bios.

I noticed some of you guys have your voltage a bit high on your 965's. I have mine at 3.5Ghz on 1.25Volts. Should help keep the temps down if you lower it some. I haven't tried how high I can clock it as I think that heat is going to be too much of an issue leading to higher noise and a lot more power usage, and as I pay the electric bill I like to keep things as low as I can!

What setting are you using now. I've got mine on 18.5 x 200. Going to 19 or increasing 200 results in bsod. My cpu voltage is 1.35 V.

I just have to keep the old keyboard close by, to get into the bios. Maybe a smarter member can figure this out


----------



## dakn

I'm using 14x250 as I have 1000Mhz ram (2.5x200=500x2). When you push yours above 200 and your ram is 800 it starts overclocking it, which it obviously can't handle, but it's fine to leave as it is as the multiplier is unlocked.
3700 is a decent OC...


----------



## Gyro

Some good clocks guys









Have a look through the "validations" for your cpu/mb in the spreadsheet on page #1 to see what settings other members are running.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badpilot* 
Looks pretty good to me. You didn't get the keyboard error, like I did? Might put that in there also.

Just a heads up m8









My keyboard still gives me troubles. I have a Logitech G11 gamers keyboard. When booting, I normally press "Del" to get into the bios. If I do that now (after the bios upgarde to 2209 and the cpu switch), the pc reboots itself. Sometimes giving me errors like "bios is not ACPI compliant".

If I put this little adapter to the usb cable, the one from usb to ps2, the keyboard isn't recognize at all. it gives me "there's no keyboard bla bla" and the screen just stays where it is, only showing me the name of my cpu in the top (black) screen.

But when I take out an older keyboard, a Dell, plug it in (it has the ps2 plug as an only plug, and reboot, I can press "Del", get into the bios and everything works fine?????









yeh thats just the first version in a couple weeks i'll revise it do a FAQ & Error Section

i atm just leave a ps/2 keyboard pluged in next to my computer

also for the Guide i have photos but i add them witht he revision and make it a PDF

Cheers


----------



## badpilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dakn* 
I'm using 14x250 as I have 1000Mhz ram (2.5x200=500x2). When you push yours above 200 and your ram is 800 it starts overclocking it, which it obviously can't handle, but it's fine to leave as it is as the multiplier is unlocked.
3700 is a decent OC...

Well, 800 is the maximum supported RAM for the M2N32 Sli Deluxe, isn't it?


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badpilot* 
Well, 800 is the maximum supported RAM for the M2N32 Sli Deluxe, isn't it?









nope supports 1066


----------



## badpilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
nope supports 1066

Damn









Is it worth while, performance / overclock wise, to go from 800 to 1066 memory?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badpilot* 
Damn









Is it worth while, performance / overclock wise, to go from 800 to 1066 memory?

You should try to clock your DDR2-800 ram to DDR2-1066 spd's w/1066 timings. I can do it w/my SLI OCZ RAM. FYI you won't be able to run DDR2-1066 w/all 4 ram slots populated


----------



## badpilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
You should try to clock your DDR2-800 ram to DDR2-1066 spd's w/1066 timings.

you lost me there mate


----------



## Robit

Hi! Just an update on my Phenom 940.... Will only boot with the F1 to defaults.... Than restart & go into BIOS - set CPU/Mem.... Than boot & never shut system down!..... Just use sleep mode..... works great for me. Also just installed Carsair H50, with two Silverstone 110cfm speed adjustable fans push/pull exhaust - can now OC to 3.7 with 1.427 volts..... will try 3.8 next week or so.... That's it!


----------



## badpilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robit*


Hi! Just an update on my Phenom 940.... Will only boot with the F1 to defaults.... Than restart & go into BIOS - set CPU/Mem.... Than boot & never shut system down!..... Just use sleep mode..... works great for me. Also just installed Carsair H50, with two Silverstone 110cfm speed adjustable fans push/pull exhaust - can now OC to 3.7 with 1.427 volts..... will try 3.8 next week or so.... That's it!










I got an H50 also. Seeing, you got the same overclock (3.7 Ghz), what are your temps idle / load?


----------



## Robit

Hi! badpilot; My idle is 34-37c - underload (Flight Sim X) @ ultra high Scenery settings can't get much above 52-53c.... ran 3Dmark06 couldn't go over 48-49c! I think the sink compound needs to burn some for better results.... the M2N32 SLI only supports DDR2 800.... I'm running Mushkin 5-4-4-12-16 2T @ 928....


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
You should try to clock your DDR2-800 ram to DDR2-1066 spd's w/1066 timings. I can do it w/my SLI OCZ RAM. FYI you won't be able to run DDR2-1066 w/all 4 ram slots populated










i have 4 sticks of 1066 ram and it clocks them to 800mhz :S


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robit*


Hi! badpilot; My idle is 34-37c - underload (Flight Sim X) @ ultra high Scenery settings can't get much above 52-53c.... ran 3Dmark06 couldn't go over 48-49c! I think the sink compound needs to burn some for better results.... the M2N32 SLI only supports DDR2 800.... I'm running Mushkin 5-4-4-12-16 2T @ 928....


nope supports 1066 ram as well check your m/b booklet mate


----------



## Robit

Hi Hitoriko; I think your right on the 1066 ram was going to install but, called ASUS they said no-way.....


----------



## hitoriko

according to the book taht came wit my m/b it can - but according to the site it cant?

Now i have booted my comp into windows on 1066 setting (which is in teh bios) lasted about 3mins before BSOD

so i dunno luck of the draw perhaps? or maybe if you only had 1 or 2 sticks it would work


----------



## hitoriko

well i just changed all my stuff from one case to another and now one of my hdd doesn't work (lucky i have a e-sata cable hehe but yeh i think the board is on its last legs.. so what better thing to do then try going for a 4.0Ghz O/C on air









So whats the M2N32 SLi AM3 version - anything else that uses the nforce chipset?


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robit*


Hi! Just an update on my Phenom 940.... just installed Carsair H50, with two Silverstone 110cfm speed adjustable fans push/pull exhaust - can now OC to 3.7 with 1.427 volts.....



Quote:



Originally Posted by *badpilot*


I got an H50 also. Seeing, you got the same overclock (3.7 Ghz), what are your temps idle / load?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robit*


Hi! badpilot; My idle is 34-37c - underload (Flight Sim X) @ ultra high Scenery settings can't get much above 52-53c.... ran 3Dmark06 couldn't go over 48-49c!


Blimey, i thought an H50 would keep a small overclock of 3.7 cooler than that?










My megahalem gives me 29Â°C idle, 36Â°C load @3.7Ghz

You've got an ~18Â°C load difference, your H50 can't get rid of the heat overload. Have you tried running with the side of the case off? You may find you're not getting enough cool air.

There shouldn't be that much difference between idle and load at those volts.


----------



## Doba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dakn*


I'm using 14x250 as I have 1000Mhz ram (2.5x200=500x2). When you push yours above 200 and your ram is 800 it starts overclocking it, which it obviously can't handle, but it's fine to leave as it is as the multiplier is unlocked.
3700 is a decent OC...


So If I have 800MHz ram its better for me to OC by upping the multiplier than raising the Bus speed?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doba* 
So If I have 800MHz ram its better for me to OC by upping the multiplier than raising the Bus speed?

It depends on the ram you have. Some oc better than others.

The thing to remember is that when you oc the bus speed you are also increasing the cpu,nb,ram,ht speed. (Overall system performance).

When you use the multi only you are only increasing cpu speed.(cpu performance only)

I like to use both. The board is a great oc'er why not use it.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badpilot*


you lost me there mate










Overclock your ram. RAM has timings for the rated speeds. DDR2-800 is usually 4.4.4.12.1T and DDR2-1066 is usually 5.5.5.15.1T.

Keep in mind those are tight timings but not the tightest.

In any case you should be able to run DDR2-1066 if your only using 2 sticks of ram. You will not be able to pull off DDR2-1066 stable w/4 sticks of ram. It's just not gonna happen.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Overclock your ram. RAM has timings for the rated speeds. DDR2-800 is usually 4.4.4.12.1T and DDR2-1066 is usually 5.5.5.15.1T.

Keep in mind those are tight timings but not the tightest.

In any case you should be able to run DDR2-1066 if your only using 2 sticks of ram. You will not be able to pull off DDR2-1066 stable w/4 sticks of ram. It's just not gonna happen.










You mean 2T N2, 1T is very hard for DDR2.


----------



## Doba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


It depends on the ram you have. Some oc better than others.

The thing to remember is that when you oc the bus speed you are also increasing the cpu,nb,ram,ht speed. (Overall system performance).

When you use the multi only you are only increasing cpu speed.(cpu performance only)
Gyro



hmmm, it would make sense then if I increase bus speed only that my overall temps would possibly go up? I will try to put the bus speed down and like mentioned up the multi, see if it effects the temps at all.

Edit.. 22 minutes Ortho test @ 3.7Ghz, 200x18.5 - temp high of 57c.

Too high no? dont know how people are getting 4Ghz+ and keeping temps down, unless my case and lack of fans reall makes that big of a difference.


----------



## Robit

Yeah Purpleannex; My Case has 2-120mm 54cfm + the 2-120mm Silverstone 110cfm(@ 100%= 1 fan Push/Pull) all exhaust.... Intake is 1-120mm Scythe 133cfm(@ 100%)& 1-120mm 80cfm.... Took the side panel off - no real difference, only made my NB/SB heat up from 34c to 44c. Could be the burn in thing(Compound) or I mite go to the OCZ Freeze in a week or two to see what happens..... Also checked to see if my pump was throttled via BIOS-it wasn't..... In any case we'll keep playing with it..... Thanks


----------



## Doba

damn wobit thats some serious fans you got there.. I need to get me a case it looks with fans


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robit* 
Hi! Just an update on my Phenom 940.... Will only boot with the F1 to defaults.... Than restart & go into BIOS - set CPU/Mem.... Than boot & never shut system down!..... Just use sleep mode..... works great for me. Also just installed Carsair H50, with two Silverstone 110cfm speed adjustable fans push/pull exhaust - can now OC to 3.7 with 1.427 volts..... will try 3.8 next week or so.... That's it!









voltage is way to high!

try adjusting it lower see if you can get better temp


----------



## Robit

Hi! Hitoriko; My error..... My volts @ 3.7Ghz is 1.472(not 1.427)..... Did 1.37 but in Flight Sim X I BSOD(Temps not much better)..... as soon as I increased Volts.... no BSOD.... System ran fine @ 1.37, but again BSOD in game play..... Tried Multi change again NG..... I'll keep playing with it for sure....


----------



## m2nHaver

Just had my m2n-sli-deluxe repaired by asus.. When I got it back I popped in a new shiny phenom II 940..

It's definitley not performing properly... Before I trash this motherboard, I'm wondering if someone can send me some optimal settings for the bios? Or anything else I can look out for I should be doing?? My x2 processor was running much faster than this..

What's odd Is I can't even get cpuid to load now.. I'm going to try an older version..

So if someone could post optimal bios settings with a similar setup that would be helpfull..

I have some Kingston DDR2 memory in it as well... Should I be manually inputing the settings for it??

Thanks!


----------



## Robit

Hi M2nHaver: What BIOS are you running? the 940 likes 2209..... I had to boot twice (first boot no-go-shut system off)) Second boot showed F1 to Default settings..... Hit F1 & it booted to windows..... From there I restarted & went into the BIOS & OC'd the CPU to 3.4Ghz (Muti 16 - Freq 213= 3408) F10(save) & boot! you may have to reset CMOS before doing this.... just pull the Battery. Also you may have to use sleep mode to keep these settings, thats what I had to do..... But no problem for me! Good Luck!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *m2nHaver*


Just had my m2n-sli-deluxe repaired by asus.. When I got it back I popped in a new shiny phenom II 940..

It's definitley not performing properly... Before I trash this motherboard, I'm wondering if someone can send me some optimal settings for the bios? Or anything else I can look out for I should be doing?? My x2 processor was running much faster than this..

What's odd Is I can't even get cpuid to load now.. I'm going to try an older version..

So if someone could post optimal bios settings with a similar setup that would be helpfull..

I have some Kingston DDR2 memory in it as well... Should I be manually inputing the settings for it??

Thanks!


Firstly, welcome.
Secondly, please fill in your sys specs in user cp(add system), so that we can better assist you.
Thirdly, http://www.overclock.net/8877487-post5575.html

Thanks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robit*


Hi M2nHaver: What BIOS are you running? the 940 likes 2209..... I had to boot twice (first boot no-go-shut system off)) Second boot showed F1 to Default settings..... Hit F1 & it booted to windows..... From there I restarted & went into the BIOS & OC'd the CPU to 3.4Ghz (Muti 16 - Freq 213= 3408) F10(save) & boot! you may have to reset CMOS before doing this.... just pull the Battery. Also you may have to use sleep mode to keep these settings, thats what I had to do..... But no problem for me! Good Luck!










He is running a M2N-sli deluxe, so he'll want 1701 bios.

And If you feel up to it try this and see if it helps you boot.
Go to bios/boot/boot settings configuration/halt on/change to "no errors".
If it does'nt help change back to "all errors".No harm done.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Robit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Firstly, welcome.
Secondly, please fill in your sys specs in user cp(add system), so that we can better assist you.
Thirdly, http://www.overclock.net/8877487-post5575.html

Thanks

He is running a M2N-sli deluxe, so he'll want 1701 bios.

And If you feel up to it try this and see if it helps you boot.
Go to bios/boot/boot settings configuration/halt on/change to "no errors".
If it does'nt help change back to "all errors".No harm done.

Good luck

Gyro


Hi Gyro, Good to hear from you.... I tried 1701, wouldn't boot. Tried 1603 too....no luck. I know that some M2N's seem to work(boot)with no problem with that CPU, but not mine..... 2209 works well with the sleep mode thing.... wanted to give M2nHaver some more options..... Thanks


----------



## Gyro

Robit, I was saying m2nHaver needs 1701 bios for his m2n-sli deluxe. not you.

But do try my suggestion if you get some time.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
You mean 2T N2, 1T is very hard for DDR2.

Well my OCZ DDR2-800 can run at 1T command rate as long as I only use 2 sticks of ram.


----------



## m2nHaver

Sorry for the lack of info guys.. yes I am running 1701...

I think it might have to do with ram.. and the lack of overclocking..

I have;

Kingston's KHX8500D2K2/2G

http://www.valueram.com/datasheets/KHX8500D2K2_2G.pdf

for a total of 4gb

It was set at 400mhz when I loaded cpu id...

I set the dram manually to 1066mhz 5-5-5-15, with a ddr2 voltage of 2.2... And for the life of me I can't get it to boot into windows...

I even set the multiplyer very low and voltage for s&gs... no dice... am I not supposed to be setting it to 1066?? it says the motherboard can take it..

now that I reloaded xp and installed cpuid gets an error when trying to load cpuid ehh??

So I read something about people having issues with 1.54... so I have to try and install 1.53 and see if that will work..

As soon as I run som errands I'm going to try and run cpuid again and I'll post a screenshot... but I can only get into windows if I leave everything to auto and that puts me to 400mhz


----------



## Robit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m2nHaver* 
Sorry for the lack of info guys.. yes I am running 1701...

I think it might have to do with ram.. and the lack of overclocking..

I have;

Kingston's KHX8500D2K2/2G

http://www.valueram.com/datasheets/KHX8500D2K2_2G.pdf

for a total of 4gb

It was set at 400mhz when I loaded cpu id...

I set the dram manually to 1066mhz 5-5-5-15, with a ddr2 voltage of 2.2... And for the life of me I can't get it to boot into windows...

I even set the multiplyer very low and voltage for s&gs... no dice... am I not supposed to be setting it to 1066?? it says the motherboard can take it..

now that I reloaded xp and installed cpuid gets an error when trying to load cpuid ehh??

So I read something about people having issues with 1.54... so I have to try and install 1.53 and see if that will work..

As soon as I run som errands I'm going to try and run cpuid again and I'll post a screenshot... but I can only get into windows if I leave everything to auto and that puts me to 400mhz









Had the same problem...... M2N32 SLI doesn't take 1066 ram(per my Man)..... at least on my rig..... Called ASUS & they said "NO WAY" on the DDR2 1066! As some have said put a stick of DDR2 800 & set BIOS to Defaut settings at first to see what happens....


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robit* 
Called ASUS & they said "NO WAY" on the DDR2 1066!

Naturally any one who knows AM2 mobo's would say the same thing. AM2 mobo's were not designed for DDR2-1066. AM2+ was but not AM2. In any case we are just fortunate enough to be able to use AM3 CPU's in these mobo's and I think w/enough fidling around you should be able to overclock to 1066 or close to 1066 spds.


----------



## Robit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Robit, I was saying m2nHaver needs 1701 bios for his m2n-sli deluxe. not you.

But do try my suggestion if you get some time.

Gyro

Right..... I knew that, I just wanted to add my 2 cents,cause of my past problems. Did try the 1701-no good. The only BIOS that seems to work is the 2209. Thanks


----------



## dakn

No they are not supported, neither are my 1000mhz. It clocks them at 800mhz but then that gives me 200mhz of headroom for overclocking. Which is why I can have my FSB at 250 which has already been said will increase all round performance on the motherboard.
If you're using 800mhz then you can only really overclock the CPU with the multiplier.


----------



## kitekrazy

I'm still using a x2 6400 in my M2N-SLI. I use it for audio work.
Any benefits moving up to a Phenom Quad. Would 4 cores at lower clock of .9 ghz be any improvement. Would this be an upgrade?

I really don't have any performance problems.

Would I have to replace the stock AMD cooler that came with x2 to use the Phenom?


----------



## Gyro

Robit said:


> Right..... I knew that, I just wanted to add my 2 cents,cause of my past problems. Did try the 1701-no good. The only BIOS that seems to work is the 2209. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> My suggestion to you was to;
> 
> Try this and see if it helps you boot.
> 
> Go to bios/boot/boot settings configuration/halt on/change to "no errors".
> 
> If it does'nt help change back to "all errors".No harm done.
> 
> Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

here is a quick link to cpu-z for DDR2-948. It's not 1066 but headed that direction.

EDIT: Oops I forgot to add the link. Any way I found a better one. @ 1070MHz









and here is my x2 5400+ w/DDR2-800 @1066 ram spd's. 

That was taken from this post here. 

As you can see 1066 ram spd is obtainable. You'll just have to work a little to get there.


----------



## m2nHaver

Man what a pos.. Really I'm just at the point of giving up on her..

I can't even get to the splash screen anymore... setting everything to auto... nada.. zilch..

I think I'm done screwing around with this board... it died once... past expierence tells me it's probably not completley fixed..

There's no reason why I shouldn't be able to get past post anymore..

I'm looking at this now;

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131367

I looking for a board that has firewire.... ddr2 1066, and can release the full potential of the phenom II..

Is this the best bang for my buck given I have the phenom II 940 and 4 sticks of 1gb kingston ddr 1066?? I'm not afraid to spend a bit more.. so ideas are welcome..

I'm no dummy, I've reset the cmost jumper, cleared bios, etc etc... just wont get past post anymore... ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *m2nHaver*


Man what a pos.. Really I'm just at the point of giving up on her..

I can't even get to the splash screen anymore... setting everything to auto... nada.. zilch..

I think I'm done screwing around with this board... it died once... past expierence tells me it's probably not completley fixed..

There's no reason why I shouldn't be able to get past post anymore..

I'm looking at this now;

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131367

I looking for a board that has firewire.... ddr2 1066, and can release the full potential of the phenom II..

Is this the best bang for my buck given I have the phenom II 940 and 4 sticks of 1gb kingston ddr 1066?? I'm not afraid to spend a bit more.. so ideas are welcome..

I'm no dummy, I've reset the cmost jumper, cleared bios, etc etc... just wont get past post anymore... ideas?

Thanks!


You just missed out on a Foxconn Destroyer w/a $80.00 MIR which would have put it at around $100.00 and for that price your not gonna find a better Nvidia based chipset enthusiast mobo for that price. I was gonna order one just to have a spare but realized my mobo is solid and would not be needing one any time soon. In any case Gyro pointed this one out to me a few days ago and it's already sold out. Hopefully they will get more supply in as this is the end of line for the Destroyer.


----------



## mr-Charles

IF you could PLEASE, fill out for your System Spec's for within the User CP/System Information/EDIT System . 
This will encourage other's to maybe pop-in and help out for knowing WHAT to be working with for your help. 
It is kinda troublesome just get a little bit of Info on your system for reading each posting's, to configure WHAT 
your system is consisted of . . . . thnx in advance > > >

{ BTW: _*WELCOME*_







to this thread , for upon OCN . . .







}

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## hitoriko

Check the link in my sig


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


here is a quick link to cpu-z for DDR2-948. It's not 1066 but headed that direction.

EDIT: Oops I forgot to add the link. Any way I found a better one. @ 1070MHz









and here is my x2 5400+ w/DDR2-800 @1066 ram spd's.  

That was taken from this post here.  

As you can see 1066 ram spd is obtainable. You'll just have to work a little to get there.










Hmm... is it possible to acheive something similar with the Deluxe variant? With my past overclocking experiments 220FSB is really the best I could get out of it. Though this is just a stock voltage overclock.

I have reached 235FSB for 3.5ghz in place of raising the multiplier. This RAM could certainly handle it since it's 1066 and not 800 which is what I used to have. So even right now my memory is underclocked at 880.


----------



## hitoriko

question:

I have just swaped all my gear into another case (thermaltake v9) now i can only get my main HDD working off the onboard sata slots - i can connect it to any and it will load

However i have a 2nd sata HDD it wont work connected to any sata slot bar the E-sata one on the back of the case.

Also same story with my DVDRW

What would you suggest is the problem here?

my ideas are:

1. Not enough power
2. Sata slots damaged and im just lucky that one HDD works
3. the sata cables are stuffed and i should replace

now i've swapped cords and changed things around as much as possible but still no love
ideas?

NOTE: all was well when i put the chip in its only since moving into a new case

PS i might move it into another case very soon







so i can start drowning this chip


----------



## m2nHaver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr-Charles*


IF you could PLEASE, fill out for your System Spec's for within the User CP/System Information/EDIT System . 
This will encourage other's to maybe pop-in and help out for knowing WHAT to be working with for your help. 
It is kinda troublesome just get a little bit of Info on your system for reading each posting's, to configure WHAT 
your system is consisted of . . . . thnx in advance > > >

.


Sorry about that man, let me know if I need more info..

thanks









So do you think I should ditch it and get a new mobo? I really use the phenom II to potential with the m2n-sli-deluxe, correct?


----------



## m2nHaver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


You just missed out on a Foxconn Destroyer w/a $80.00 MIR which would have put it at around $100.00 and for that price your not gonna find a better Nvidia based chipset enthusiast mobo for that price. I was gonna order one just to have a spare but realized my mobo is solid and would not be needing one any time soon. In any case Gyro pointed this one out to me a few days ago and it's already sold out. Hopefully they will get more supply in as this is the end of line for the Destroyer.


Is that the best board for the future? I really want to be able to upgrade and it didn't say it supported AM3... Is nForce 780a the chipset I want to be going with?

What the best board for the pheom II 940? I need Fireware, Raid and DDR2 1066 (I have 4 kingston 1mb sticks I'd like to re-use) it would be nice if I could use better mem in the future, maybe ddr3?

I'm also probably going to get 2 more HD when/If I order the new mobo.. might as well go 4 in the Raid 0 Setup... Think my powersupply will be okay for my setup?


----------



## kitekrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *m2nHaver*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131367

I looking for a board that has firewire.... ddr2 1066, and can release the full potential of the phenom II..

Thanks!


 Firewire is becoming less common on boards unless you switch to Intel or move up to a pricier board. I'm hoping to get more use out of my Asus M2N series since I invested in a lot of DDR 2 RAM.


----------



## Taiso0019

just thought i'd share something interesting that happened. i was having issues with a 4870 on my m2n mobo. and right after i decided to get an rma, i go by one of the more remote future shops and find 2 9800 GTs on clearance sitting next two each other. they're a low power version with hdmi. and 1gb. each for 79.99. i thought it over for 5 minutes and rang them up. got home, threw them in after tossing out the 4870 and amazing! they perform just as well as a 4870 for a lesser price. no issues, no lockups, no BSODs. smooth gameplay and less noise. i wanted to give ati another shot after some years but it looks like i'll stick with nvidia for now. with the 30 dollars or so i get back afte the rebate ima start putting $ aside for a 940. and here i thought i'd maybe have to switch my m2n!


----------



## m2nHaver

Gyro said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Robit*
> Right..... I knew that, I just wanted to add my 2 cents,cause of my past problems. Did try the 1701-no good. The only BIOS that seems to work is the 2209. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> My suggestion to you was to;
> 
> Try this and see if it helps you boot.
> 
> Go to bios/boot/boot settings configuration/halt on/change to "no errors".
> 
> If it does'nt help change back to "all errors".No harm done.
> 
> Gyro
> 
> 
> I guess I'll give this a try... I have no idea why it won't boot anymore... it was at least getting into windows before.. slowly but it was getting there.. now that I tried to change DDR2 and multiplier settings it wont get it...
> 
> Mind you I reset cmos and tried to go back to all default.. nada.. it posts... then when it gets to where it's supposed to show the xp splash screen it reboots itself


----------



## adventfred

hey im getting a 720be am3 would it work on my m2n sli mobo ?


----------



## badpilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adventfred* 
hey im getting a 720be am3 would it work on my m2n sli mobo ?


Look on 1st page







:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...-sli-club.html


----------



## Gyro

Deep breath,

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kitekrazy* 
I'm still using a x2 6400 in my M2N-SLI. I use it for audio work.
Any benefits moving up to a Phenom Quad. Would 4 cores at lower clock of .9 ghz be any improvement. Would this be an upgrade?

I really don't have any performance problems.

Would I have to replace the stock AMD cooler that came with x2 to use the Phenom?

I think it would be a nice upgrade.
Your x2 hsf would fit the x4.
retail box x4 will come with a new hsf.use which ever is bigger








If you wanted to save a few bucks you could get an oem, no hsf cpu only(if you can find one).

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m2nHaver* 
Man what a pos.. Really I'm just at the point of giving up on her..

I can't even get to the splash screen anymore... setting everything to auto... nada.. zilch..

I think I'm done screwing around with this board... it died once... past expierence tells me it's probably not completley fixed..

There's no reason why I shouldn't be able to get past post anymore..

I'm looking at this now;

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131367

I looking for a board that has firewire.... ddr2 1066, and can release the full potential of the phenom II..

Is this the best bang for my buck given I have the phenom II 940 and 4 sticks of 1gb kingston ddr 1066?? I'm not afraid to spend a bit more.. so ideas are welcome..

I'm no dummy, I've reset the cmost jumper, cleared bios, etc etc... just wont get past post anymore... ideas?

Thanks!

What was the problem with the mb when you rma'd.
So it's booting but craps out when windows try,s to load?
maybe windows is fubar.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m2nHaver* 
Is that the best board for the future? I really want to be able to upgrade and it didn't say it supported AM3... Is nForce 780a the chipset I want to be going with?

What the best board for the pheom II 940? I need Fireware, Raid and DDR2 1066 (I have 4 kingston 1mb sticks I'd like to re-use) it would be nice if I could use better mem in the future, maybe ddr3?

I'm also probably going to get 2 more HD when/If I order the new mobo.. might as well go 4 in the Raid 0 Setup... Think my powersupply will be okay for my setup?

780a at least, or a 980a.
There are only two choices in the 980a asus ddr2 and msi ddr3.
ddr3 won't fit ddr2 and visa versa.
So if you go with a ddr3 mb you will need new ram also.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Taiso0019* 
just thought i'd share something interesting that happened. i was having issues with a 4870 on my m2n mobo. and right after i decided to get an rma, i go by one of the more remote future shops and find 2 9800 GTs on clearance sitting next two each other. they're a low power version with hdmi. and 1gb. each for 79.99. i thought it over for 5 minutes and rang them up. got home, threw them in after tossing out the 4870 and amazing! they perform just as well as a 4870 for a lesser price. no issues, no lockups, no BSODs. smooth gameplay and less noise. i wanted to give ati another shot after some years but it looks like i'll stick with nvidia for now. with the 30 dollars or so i get back afte the rebate ima start putting $ aside for a 940. and here i thought i'd maybe have to switch my m2n!

Glad you got it sorted.

Good luck



m2nHaver said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> I guess I'll give this a try... I have no idea why it won't boot anymore... it was at least getting into windows before.. slowly but it was getting there.. now that I tried to change DDR2 and multiplier settings it wont get it...
> 
> Mind you I reset cmos and tried to go back to all default.. nada.. it posts... then when it gets to where it's supposed to show the xp splash screen it reboots itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe try a windows repair.Might be corrupt?
> Are you getting a/the single short beep at startup? (The one that means all is well continue with boot)
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro
> 
> and breath out..


----------



## adventfred

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badpilot* 
Look on 1st page









:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...-sli-club.html

Have a look at this guys but it is not mines but stll confirmed


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m2nHaver* 
Is that the best board for the future? I really want to be able to upgrade and it didn't say it supported AM3... Is nForce 780a the chipset I want to be going with?

What the best board for the pheom II 940? I need Fireware, Raid and DDR2 1066 (I have 4 kingston 1mb sticks I'd like to re-use) it would be nice if I could use better mem in the future, maybe ddr3?

I'm also probably going to get 2 more HD when/If I order the new mobo.. might as well go 4 in the Raid 0 Setup... Think my powersupply will be okay for my setup?

It is one of the best Nvidia chiped board for the present day and age. Tomorrow may be a different story. However I would not try to find a mobo that you will be able to run both AM2+ & AM3 ram in. I don't know of any off hand and if any such mobo exists I would stear clear of it as it is probably not an enthusiasts mobo but more or less a mobo to get you intigrated into a full AM3 rig one part at a time.







I think I heard something about Gigabyte having such a mobo but I can't recal atm. I am running a Destroyer w/a Ph II x4 940 and Corsair XMS2 1066 RAM in my sig rig. It is not the very best. If you want the very best you have several other options but those would include higher expenses such as Intel I7 920 and up along w/EVGA's X58 chipped mobo's.

Basically you have to choose your form factor before you choose a mobo if you really want to maximise your systems potential.

We may see a Newer 980a SLI chipped mobo for AM3 CPU's. However at the moment the only one that comes to mind is the one that MSI makes.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adventfred* 
Have a look at this guys but it is not mines but stll confirmed









You just answered your own question









give yourself a rep









Gyro


----------



## dakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kitekrazy*


I'm still using a x2 6400 in my M2N-SLI. I use it for audio work.
Any benefits moving up to a Phenom Quad. Would 4 cores at lower clock of .9 ghz be any improvement. Would this be an upgrade?

I really don't have any performance problems.

Would I have to replace the stock AMD cooler that came with x2 to use the Phenom?


I use Ableton Live and went from an x2 5200 @2.9Ghz to an X4 965 @3.5Ghz plus with the difference of it having 8mb cache. It certainly has made a difference. I would just say if you are not reaching it's limit or noticing any performance dips with the amount of VST's/tracks you have running then do you need to bother?


----------



## Arghun

I have the M2N32-SLI Deluxe WiFi edition and just ordered a Phenom X4 9850 to replace my Athlon X2-5600. I've been looking at the bios versions to try and figure out which would be the best to get for the new cpu. My current bios is 1203.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arghun* 
I have the M2N32-SLI Deluxe WiFi edition and just ordered a Phenom X4 9850 to replace my Athlon X2-5600. I've been looking at the bios versions to try and figure out which would be the best to get for the new cpu. My current bios is 1203.

Any help would be appreciated.

I would say bios 2209. Looks like you have to flash anyway,so you might as well get the latest.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## badpilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arghun* 
I have the M2N32-SLI Deluxe WiFi edition and just ordered a Phenom X4 9850 to replace my Athlon X2-5600. I've been looking at the bios versions to try and figure out which would be the best to get for the new cpu. My current bios is 1203.

Any help would be appreciated.

Ow mate, I just sold my 9850 BE, and got the Phenom II 965. It runs sweet on the 2209 bios. I'd cancel the 9850 BE, and order the 965, if you can afford it









I had my 9850 BE running with the 2201 bios, btw. But I guess the 2209 would be alright also.

EDIT: lol, Gyro beat me too it.


----------



## Arghun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badpilot*


Ow mate, I just sold my 9850 BE, and got the Phenom II 965. It runs sweet on the 2209 bios. I'd cancel the 9850 BE, and order the 965, if you can afford it









I had my 9850 BE running with the 2201 bios, btw. But I guess the 2209 would be alright also.

EDIT: lol, Gyro beat me too it.


Thanks for the advice. I went with the 8850 in large part due to budget concerns I didn't want to make a big investment on this pc since it is about 3 years old. I just wanted to give it a bit of a boost so it will last another year or two. That and I have another pc attached to my tv that is being decidely cranky lately and may actually need replaced before long.

I just wasn't sure how well the "beta" bios versions were behaving and had read some conflicting comments about heat issues and memory timing problems with 1903.


----------



## m2nHaver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


It is one of the best Nvidia chiped board for the present day and age. Tomorrow may be a different story. However I would not try to find a mobo that you will be able to run both AM2+ & AM3 ram in. I don't know of any off hand and if any such mobo exists I would stear clear of it as it is probably not an enthusiasts mobo but more or less a mobo to get you intigrated into a full AM3 rig one part at a time.







I think I heard something about Gigabyte having such a mobo but I can't recal atm. I am running a Destroyer w/a Ph II x4 940 and Corsair XMS2 1066 RAM in my sig rig. It is not the very best. If you want the very best you have several other options but those would include higher expenses such as Intel I7 920 and up along w/EVGA's X58 chipped mobo's.

Basically you have to choose your form factor before you choose a mobo if you really want to maximise your systems potential.

We may see a Newer 980a SLI chipped mobo for AM3 CPU's. However at the moment the only one that comes to mind is the one that MSI makes.


Gotcha.. So I'll stick with am2+ and ddr2.. I already have the phenom 940 and 4 1gb sticks of the kingston 1066... Since I'm set on that, should I go with the foxconn?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...=nForce%20780a


----------



## m2nHaver

Quote:

780a at least, or a 980a.
There are only two choices in the 980a asus ddr2 and msi ddr3.
ddr3 won't fit ddr2 and visa versa.
So if you go with a ddr3 mb you will need new ram also.

Maybe try a windows repair.Might be corrupt?
Are you getting a/the single short beep at startup? (The one that means all is well continue with boot)

Good luck

Gyro

and breath out..
I really don't think it's the windows install..it's a fresh install.. everything was working fine before I tried to mess with ddr2 and cpu settings... odd thing is I reset cmos and still no change... goes through post, then when it comes time for windows it just reboots... how would this have anything to do with what I was doing?


----------



## badpilot

Lo Guys,

Just interrupting here









* What are the best timings for my memory?
* wicht cpu stress test is the most used here? Not only the test, but also
wicht test in particular?

And would someone for god sake put me in the clockers list on the first page


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *m2nHaver*


I really don't think it's the windows install..it's a fresh install.. everything was working fine before I tried to mess with ddr2 and cpu settings... odd thing is I reset cmos and still no change... goes through post, then when it comes time for windows it just reboots... how would this have anything to do with what I was doing?


Will it start in safe mode?
Well some times it does not take much to fubar windows.
It's posting but not loading windows,couple of things to look at maybe.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310396
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314466

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## zerep42

Hey guys.. I'm new to the board here, but just wanted to know that there is a pretty good discussion about running AM2+ and AM3 chips in the M2N[32] series ASUS boards over at guru3d.com:
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=286970

There's a guy over there named 'TheWiz' who is working on updating the BIOS for these boards to eliminate the 'safe mode/4x multiplier' that these boards default to if you use an AM3 chip that uses 'dual power planes' (whereas all AM2/AM2+ CPUs have one power plane/voltage control for the CPU and the Hypertransport, AM3 CPUs above the 945 support different voltages for each of those.)

You can find some more information on his site here:
http://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Threa...port-Phenom-II
http://www.bios-mods.com/

Once a solution to that issue is solidified, then there will be no more need for using nTune or any other Windows-based tweaking tool to get the correct multiplier out of these newer chips.

Lastly, I just wanted to point out that since the memory controller on AMD systems is integrated into the silicon on the CPU, the limiting factor on what RAM you can use is tied directly to what CPU you are using and not what motherboard you are using. What this means is that if you are running a CPU that supports 1066 DDR2 RAM (and it fits in your slots,) you can run 1066 DDR2 RAM, despite whatever motherboard you are using. Don't trust me though, do some independent research for yourself and you'll see that's the case.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zerep42*


Lastly, I just wanted to point out that since the memory controller on AMD systems is integrated into the silicon on the CPU, the limiting factor on what RAM you can use is tied directly to what CPU you are using and not what motherboard you are using. What this means is that if you are running a CPU that supports 1066 DDR2 RAM (and it fits in your slots,) you can run 1066 DDR2 RAM, despite whatever motherboard you are using. Don't trust me though, do some independent research for yourself and you'll see that's the case.


not entirely true - if your m/b doesn't support it it wont run. period. your m/b still has to support the speed, by that rational all am2+ boards will support 1066 because the cpus are able to run 1066

the m/b will still limit you, but there are ways around this - example on this M2N board you can run 1066mhz ram provided you only use 2 slots if you use all 4 (like myself) you wont get it stable using 1066 in four slots.

my 2cents


----------



## badpilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


not entirely true - if your m/b doesn't support it it wont run. period. your m/b still has to support the speed, by that rational all am2+ boards will support 1066 because the cpus are able to run 1066

the m/b will still limit you, but there are ways around this - example on this M2N board you can run 1066mhz ram provided you only use 2 slots if you use all 4 (like myself) you wont get it stable using 1066 in four slots.

my 2cents


So basicly, if I switch from 4 x 1 GB 800 to 2 x 2 GB 1066, I can run 1066 on my M2N32 Sli Deluxe


----------



## hitoriko

Badpilot - check thru the last few pages theres a link showing 1066 ram being run on our boards


----------



## Ace Telekinesis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doba* 
ACE..

I just read through all your work and progress you did with "the wiz" on the M2N, noticed that with the 1802AM3.bin everything was automatically displayed but not the multiplier, I see youre still working on that, any new progress?

I guess there still is no new file I can use for the M2N32 and you guys are working on the M2N.. im wondering if that file would work in my mobo aswell?


Hi yes we are still trying to work on this, the processor name is at least shown correctly now. No more "unknown amd cpu" messages and windows auto detects and installs the proper optimisation drivers too.

As for the multiplier it still keeps reverting to 4x in the bios. Now the cpu will run ok as in windows as you know can use nvtools or phenom msr tweaker to set the desired multiplier, but the multiplier cannot be set in bios no matter what the visual bios indicator says. Now after much searching it appears the issue is due to the split power plane compatability. The 955 BE is a dual power plane cpu and the M2N-Sli Deluxe is a single power plane mobo. Now my first idea is if we perhaps found a way to force proper detection of the cpu by disabling part of the bios that deals with the dual power plane detection? Or secondly perhaps we could find a way to at least hack the part of the bios that says the default multiplier is 4x in the event of a power plane mismatch?

Thoughts?


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ace Telekinesis*


The 955 BE is a dual power plane cpu and the M2N-Sli Deluxe is a single power plane mobo. Now my first idea is if we perhaps found a way to force proper detection of the cpu by disabling part of the bios that deals with the dual power plane detection? Or secondly perhaps we could find a way to at least hack the part of the bios that says the default multiplier is 4x in the event of a power plane mismatch?

Thoughts?


wouldn't that throw out the m/b voltages in the monitoring area, and couldn't it then seriously fryu your board if for some reason the board decided to do something screwy? ie. one day just decides it doesn't like the bios and dies


----------



## N2Gaming

I know I have said this more than once. You will not be able to run DDR2-1066 ram w/all 4 slots populated period on any AM2/AM2+ mobo so try only Two sticks of ram at DDR2-1066 and see if that helps


----------



## Ace Telekinesis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I know I have said this more than once. You will not be able to run DDR2-1066 ram w/all 4 slots populated period on any AM2/AM2+ mobo so try only Two sticks of ram at DDR2-1066 and see if that helps










The fix im working on is not for ram compatablility. Its for cpu compatability. The suggested fix is only to ensure correct multiplier is appled at boot from bios.

As for power issues I understand that AMD calculates the TDP of the dual power C3's on a split voltage hence the draw for a 125w cpu is closer to 140w in single plane mobo but as of yet things are all working fine even though this is a 125w rated mobo. Even runs a little hot idle (38c) as it has a fixed overclocked frequency of 3.6Ghz and a fixed voltage of 1.375. As explained im happy to do this and aware. Just wish that i didnt have to rely on phenom msr tweaker 3 state mod to change the frequency of the cpu after logon. Not only does this slow windows and POST boot speed but it just annoys me just knowing all is not as it could be lol.

This site seems to be our most promising lead so far...

http://www.amdzone.com/phpbb3/viewto...?f=52&p=177548


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I know I have said this more than once. You will not be able to run DDR2-1066 ram w/all 4 slots populated period on any AM2/AM2+ mobo so try only Two sticks of ram at DDR2-1066 and see if that helps










quoted the wrong quote mate









+ Rep for laughs


----------



## Ace Telekinesis

lol, no worries.


----------



## m2nHaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Overclock your ram. RAM has timings for the rated speeds. DDR2-800 is usually 4.4.4.12.1T and DDR2-1066 is usually 5.5.5.15.1T.

Keep in mind those are tight timings but not the tightest.

In any case you should be able to run DDR2-1066 if your only using 2 sticks of ram. You will not be able to pull off DDR2-1066 stable w/4 sticks of ram. It's just not gonna happen.









Even with a newer motherboard??


----------



## m2nHaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dakn* 
I use Ableton Live and went from an x2 5200 @2.9Ghz to an X4 965 @3.5Ghz plus with the difference of it having 8mb cache. It certainly has made a difference. I would just say if you are not reaching it's limit or noticing any performance dips with the amount of VST's/tracks you have running then do you need to bother?

Cubase 5 utilizes 4 cores... That's why I went to phenom II 940..


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


quoted the wrong quote mate









+ Rep for laughs


LOL Sorries fixed


----------



## hitoriko

All good mate


----------



## dakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *m2nHaver*


Cubase 5 utilizes 4 cores... That's why I went to phenom II 940..


Ableton does also. I was a Cubase user since the days of Atari ST and had used it up until SX3, I also used SX5 for a while recently, but Ableton is the future. It's on a whole other level


----------



## Doba

So I got my friends old Coolmaster case last night, I can modify it to fit 120mm fan bottom front, and one top back. Also gonna replace my Ultra120 fan with something more powerfull.
My power supply has a fan venting inside the case atm. im thinking of cutting a vent hole on top of the case and having it vent straight out, beside it possibly use my current 120 that is on the ultra for more heat extraction.

hoping that will drop my temps so I can go for 4.0Ghz.

Im thinking 3 of these Scythe Ultra Kaze fans will do the job
http://www.directcanada.com/products...facture=SCYTHE


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


nope supports 1066


That is what people here say, but I called to ASUS support few weeks ago and they said that 800 MHZ is the top, unless you overclock. But I believe you guys


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


question:

I have just swaped all my gear into another case (thermaltake v9) now i can only get my main HDD working off the onboard sata slots - i can connect it to any and it will load

However i have a 2nd sata HDD it wont work connected to any sata slot bar the E-sata one on the back of the case.

Also same story with my DVDRW

What would you suggest is the problem here?

my ideas are:

1. Not enough power
2. Sata slots damaged and im just lucky that one HDD works
3. the sata cables are stuffed and i should replace

now i've swapped cords and changed things around as much as possible but still no love
ideas?

NOTE: all was well when i put the chip in its only since moving into a new case

PS i might move it into another case very soon







so i can start drowning this chip


My first guess would be damaged SATA port. Or the HD is broken. Does it make any noise when you power on? Should be beeping if it is indeed kaput.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doba* 
So I got my friends old Coolmaster case last night, I can modify it to fit 120mm fan bottom front, and one top back. Also gonna replace my Ultra120 fan with something more powerfull.
My power supply has a fan venting inside the case atm. im thinking of cutting a vent hole on top of the case and having it vent straight out, beside it possibly use my current 120 that is on the ultra for more heat extraction.

hoping that will drop my temps so I can go for 4.0Ghz.

Im thinking 3 of these Scythe Ultra Kaze fans will do the job
http://www.directcanada.com/products...facture=SCYTHE

Unless you have a fan controller those ultra kaze 3000 rpm fans are going to be loud,loud,loud.
If you do have a fan controller then 1 or 2 of those on your TRUE will kick butt.If you don't, you could still run 1 on the TRUE and plug it to the cpu fan header, it is within specs for amps/watts for the mb.

I have 6 of these http://www.directcanada.com/products...e=COOLERMASTER and am very happy with them.
They are good case fans and not terribly loud at full rpm.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Unless you have a fan controller those ultra kaze 3000 rpm fans are going to be loud,loud,loud.
If you do have a fan controller then 1 or 2 of those on your TRUE will kick butt.If you don't, you could still run 1 on the TRUE and plug it to the cpu fan header, it is within specs for amps/watts for the mb.

I have 6 of these http://www.directcanada.com/products...e=COOLERMASTER and am very happy with them.
They are good case fans and not terribly loud at full rpm.

Good luck

Gyro


Funny, I have just ordered two of those fans and then saw your post. Now I know I have made the right choice


----------



## Doba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
run 1 on the TRUE and plug it to the cpu fan header

Gyro

thats where the 1 is going so I can controll it with the fan header, I dont think these will be louder than my r4890 fan at 80%.. that thing is loud, but when I play games it makes no difference.. youre right if its too loud for me I will get a fan controller but for now I'll see what theyre like.

I was thinking of the one's you have but I decided on the higher CFM just to make sure









well theyre on their way already so its too late







Im sure they have a H,M,L setting on them so I can controll with that for now.


----------



## Doba

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicatio...9758&CatId=501

awesome.. problem solved


----------



## CaptainBender

I went to adjust my memory timings to what I had before I installed my new Phenom II CPU. I have Patriot memory with timings of 4-4-4-12 2T at 2.1v. I went into th bios and the only thing I updated was to manually set these timings and to change the voltage to 2.1. I saved and exited now I get nothing. It turns on and I get a blank screen.

I had these settings before putting in the new CPU, but that was on a different BIOS version.

I have cleared the RTC (CMOS or whatever) by removing the battery and capping jumpers 2 and 3 for 10 second then returning the jumper. I get the same response. Blank screen, it will not post.

Any ideas? I do have some other RAM I can swap out. I'll probably try this next. I don't have a lot of replacement parts.

Thanks!


----------



## CaptainBender

OK. I logged onto the ASUS live chat support. Freaking awesome! Took the guy one minute. I was on the right path, but I had to take it down to a single stick, clear CMOS, then restart. I had taken it down to 2 sticks and it didn't work.

http://livesupport.asus.com/oapts.html

This just reaffirms ASUS as a great company with great support, for me at least.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaptainBender* 
OK. I logged onto the ASUS live chat support. Freaking awesome! Took the guy one minute. I was on the right path, but I had to take it down to a single stick, clear CMOS, then restart. I had taken it down to 2 sticks and it didn't work.

http://livesupport.asus.com/oapts.html

This just reaffirms ASUS as a great company with great support, for me at least.

Glad you got it sorted.







Enjoy

Now quick call him back and ask about a bios update J/K









Good luck

Gyro


----------



## hitoriko

its offical YOU CAN RUN 1066Mhz ram on this board - i just did it
However my O/C suffered greatly and i ahd to clear cmos and start from scracth so it would work - but it does work

make sure you use the yellow ram slot closest to the cpu and then use the first black slot closest to the cpu (if using matched ram sticks) this is better for o/c


----------



## Outcasst

M2N32-SLI Deluxe

My green LED just keeps on flashing when the power is turned on and it won't start. Is this a power issue? I'm trying to run it on a 350w PSU which has 13amps on the 12v. Do I need a more powerful PSU? I have nothing else installed to the motherboard apart from one stick of RAM and the processor.


----------



## hitoriko

turn off the power remove the cord from teh power supply and then reconnect - this happened to me and took me a good 30mins to work it out!

even when the PSU is off it still has power going through it

almost 100% sure that will fix it

Hito


----------



## Doba

just finished modifying my case, fans were delivered today should have everything installed tonight and ready for OCing, Im hoping for some temp improvements here.

So adding:
- 2x120mm 133CFM case fans, 1 intake, 1 exhaust
- 1x120mm 133CFM heatsink fan
- venting PSU with ducting out the top and 
- 1x120mm fan on top to exhaust


----------



## kitekrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Deep breath,

I think it would be a nice upgrade.
Your x2 hsf would fit the x4.
retail box x4 will come with a new hsf.use which ever is bigger








If you wanted to save a few bucks you could get an oem, no hsf cpu only(if you can find one).

Good luck


Just upgraded(?) to a Phenom x 4 9650 retail. The stock cooler that came with it was smaller than the 6400 sink. I decided to use the x2 sink. That stock x2 cooler is actually a nice one for being stock.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kitekrazy*


Just upgraded(?) to a Phenom x 4 9650 retail. The stock cooler that came with it was smaller than the 6400 sink. I decided to use the x2 sink. That stock x2 cooler is actually a nice one for being stock.


Congrats.
Let us know what kind of improvements you get.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## hitoriko

150gig raptor on the way


----------



## Doba

just cant get that 4.0 stable im currently at 1.47v and gonna re run Prime.. so far its been going for ~15 min then it shuts off... not liking temps # 60c. @ 1.4625

201x20=4020

Dont know if Ill get this stable and temps righ.. I honestly dont know how some guys are keeping temps low on air.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doba*


just cant get that 4.0 stable im currently at 1.47v and gonna re run Prime.. so far its been going for ~15 min then it shuts off... not liking temps # 60c. @ 1.4625

201x20=4020

Dont know if Ill get this stable and temps righ.. I honestly dont know how some guys are keeping temps low on air.


Can you post a cpu-z screenshot of the cpu and memory tabs, maybe we can help.

Gyro


----------



## Doba

35min going strong.. but those damn temps are too much, no way I can keep it at this..

and just noticed my Ram is @ 400mhz ? I didnt change anything there


----------



## Doba

1hr finished. so I stopped it, not much has changed High temp 64c, but moslty stuck around 60c. still not liking it


----------



## Gyro

Good job reaching 4.04mhz









Your core temps are ok, but tmpin2 looks a bit warm.I think that is the nb.
If you still have that squirrel fan that came with the mb stick that on and see if it helps the tmpin2 temp.
Your ram is ok it's 404x2=808mhz.
Is your True lapped or washer modded?

Gyro

ps, validate that and post a link so you can get on the list.(screenshot won't do)


----------



## Doba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Good job reaching 4.04mhz









Your core temps are ok, but tmpin2 looks a bit warm.I think that is the nb.
If you still have that squirrel fan that came with the mb stick that on and see if it helps the tmpin2 temp.
Your ram is ok it's 404x2=808mhz.
Is your True lapped or washer modded?

Gyro

ps, validate that and post a link so you can get on the list.

Thanks, I guess lol

what squirrel fan?

ahh ok so ram is good and no its not lapped.. was thinking about it, might help now a days, just dont want to screw anything up.

could also use a better thermal paste, right now im using a cool master, and im not 100% possitive its spread on right because when installing the True it kept sliding on me when trying to tighten the brackets.

18,236 3dmark06 @ 4.04


----------



## Doba

see if that works.


----------



## Gyro

Doba, copy the url in the bottom right corner,there are instructions on the front page too.

The fan hilighted in the pic.
and it goes on the heatsink in the other pick.Asus sticker facing cpu.

Gyro


----------



## Doba

hmm dont think I ever got that fan wonder If I can pick it up as aftermarket and what king of difference it will make.

Just did some gaming BC2 @ 90-100 FPS but 59c.


----------



## Doba

... you can actually get little heat sinks for the NB!?! somthing I need to look into.

.. ah Gyro the copper rad running through the board is for NB cooling.. there are two.. so the other is SB? as illustrated in that pic you posted.


----------



## hitoriko

Doba shouldn't your ram timings be more like 5-5-5-15?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doba*




... you can actually get little heat sinks for the NB!?! somthing I need to look into.

.. ah Gyro the copper rad running through the board is for NB cooling.. there are two.. so the other is SB? as illustrated in that pic you posted.


Red=vrm's
Yellow=sb/nb
White=heat pipe

It works on the same principal as your cpu cooler, heat is transfered by heat pipe to fins.Stick a fan on it and it will dissipate the heat much better.
Think of how hot your cpu would get if you did not have fan on your True,same thing here. 
If you don't have that little fan try mounting a fan so it blows at the mb.
Maybe take the side panel off and run prime and point a fan at different parts of the mb and see if the tmpin2 temps fall any.

Also most people will say lapping/pressure modding a True is necessary to get the best out of it.
Have a read through some of these.
http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner...erclock.net%2F
http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner...erclock.net%2F

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Doba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


Doba shouldn't your ram timings be more like 5-5-5-15?


Everything there is set to auto, overclocking ram is somthing Id have to read more into before playing around with all the settings.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Red=vrm's
Yellow=sb/nb
White=heat pipe

It works on the same principal as your cpu cooler, heat is transfered by heat pipe to fins.Stick a fan on it and it will dissipate the heat much better.
Think of how hot your cpu would get if you did not have fan on your True,same thing here. 
If you don't have that little fan try mounting a fan so it blows at the mb.
Maybe take the side panel off and run prime and point a fan at different parts of the mb and see if the tmpin2 temps fall any.

Good luck

Gyro


seems like one could benefit from a side fan, and yet I read the article in the cooling section about best overall cooling and setup towards that, they mentioned that a side fan will cause iregular air flow.. but what you say makes perfect sense. maybe I should get a couple more side fans and let them rip right at the mobo.. or get a couple ones of these:










or similar to this

searching around for a spesific NB/SB cooler for M2N32


----------



## Doba

another thought.. all my NB -->SB and vise versa voltages are set to AUTO under advanced, now what if auto mode is throwing too much v at them causing higher temps, maybe manual v setting is the way to go and possibly drop those temps.

howerver looking at all my monitoring programs I dont see anywhere what auto is setting those volts to... If I knew that I know where to start and work my way up from there till stable.

or do I just start from the lowest and go up?


----------



## Gyro

The unit is one piece so you would have to find a way to cool the vrm,s too.
Much more trouble than it's worth.
A side will help get air to you vid card too.
It's just like any other heat sink,it cools better with air flow.

I'd leave nb/sb volts on auto.

Gyro


----------



## badpilot

Lo guys,

The 965 BE is running ok on my M2N32 Sli Deluxe. No probs there. Sisoft sandra benchmarks all run with no probs. but there are some issues. I wonder if I'm the only one:

* System boot feels like it takes longer than usual.
* once every couple of boots, it gives me bsod's ( irq-less-then-equal ). I 
have to reset the pc and then it gives me two possibilities to start: normal
or recovery.

When I choose recovery, it says it is loading files. But then, nothing happens anymore. If I choose normal boot, it bootes like nothing has happened.

Anyone familiar with these issues?


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badpilot*


Lo guys,

The 965 BE is running ok on my M2N32 Sli Deluxe. No probs there. Sisoft sandra benchmarks all run with no probs. but there are some issues. I wonder if I'm the only one:

* System boot feels like it takes longer than usual.
* once every couple of boots, it gives me bsod's ( irq-less-then-equal ). I 
have to reset the pc and then it gives me two possibilities to start: normal
or recovery.

When I choose recovery, it says it is loading files. But then, nothing happens anymore. If I choose normal boot, it bootes like nothing has happened.

Anyone familiar with these issues?


yep i sometimes get an extra error of
"ACPI not compliant contact your distributor for an updated bios"

i hit restart and she boots in normal

as far as i can tell because the 2209 bios only supports up to the 940 and were pushing the bounds abit further sometimes it works sometimes it doesnt - i haven't had a HDD fail so im pretty certian its just a case of bios expecting one thing but getting another


----------



## Doba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
The unit is one piece so you would have to find a way to cool the vrm,s too.
Much more trouble than it's worth.
A side will help get air to you vid card too.
It's just like any other heat sink,it cools better with air flow.

I'd leave nb/sb volts on auto.

Gyro

youre right it probably wouldnt be worth the trouble..

that piece you posted in the picture, is that aftermarket? looks like one piece just as the stock.. but better? whats it called


----------



## Aar?n

I'm new to the forum so hello everybody.









I have recently decided to upgrade my current computer, and hopefully turning it into a completely different system, mostly for gaming etc. (I'm looking to replace pretty much every component on my current system, except the Hard drive)

Instead of buying the parts all at once, I will be getting them one at a time, my first purchases will be a...

1) Coolermaster Storm Scout (Comes with a coolermaster 700 watt modular PSU)

2) HIS 5770 1GB.

Now before I buy these I need to be absolutely sure on something, The system I currently have, is running on a M2N-E SLI, (After I get the case and GPU, upgrading the motherboard will be the next thing). But will be motherboard run this GPU efficiently?

I have looked around, and it seems a few people have been having problems. So I'm just looking if someone could clarify this for me.

Thanks,

Aaron.


----------



## Brian_




----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AarÃ˜n*


I'm new to the forum so hello everybody.









I have recently decided to upgrade my current computer, and hopefully turning it into a completely different system, mostly for gaming etc. (I'm looking to replace pretty much every component on my current system, except the Hard drive)

Instead of buying the parts all at once, I will be getting them one at a time, my first purchases will be a...

1) Coolermaster Storm Scout (Comes with a coolermaster 700 watt modular PSU)

2) HIS 5770 1GB.

Now before I buy these I need to be absolutely sure on something, The system I currently have, is running on a M2N-E SLI, (After I get the case and GPU, upgrading the motherboard will be the next thing). But will be motherboard run this GPU efficiently?

I have looked around, and it seems a few people have been having problems. So I'm just looking if someone could clarify this for me.

Thanks,

Aaron.


firstly welcome to the club

second - if i were you i would just go for a nvidia card simply because later down the track you can get a 2nd card to A. SLi or B. for Physx

some people have had problems using ati on this board with a PII - check the last few pages (or wait until someone pops in)

hope this helped


----------



## Aar?n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


firstly welcome to the club

second - if i were you i would just go for a nvidia card simply because later down the track you can get a 2nd card to A. SLi or B. for Physx

some people have had problems using ati on this board with a PII - check the last few pages (or wait until someone pops in)

hope this helped


Hmm that makes sense, the GTX 260 looks pretty nice also.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AarÃ˜n* 
Hmm that makes sense, the GTX 260 looks pretty nice also.

Thanks for the help.









im using a 280gtx


----------



## Fossil

Does anyone think a Thuban will drop right into our mobo's like the Phenom II's did?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


Does anyone think a Thuban will drop right into our mobo's like the Phenom II's did?










Hard to say but you never know.







Cross your fingers.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hard to say but you never know.







Cross your fingers.










Not that I'll be able to afford the 1090T BE anyways, lol.

btw I'm back to trying to OC my 940 over 3.5ghz stable. I realized I haven't attempted anything since I installed w7 last year or since I've gotten my OCZ RAM in place of my G.Skill.

I'm currently booted on 235x15.5 @ 3.64ghz. Yet to run any stress tests but I'm guessing it'll fail pretty early on.


----------



## Doba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
Does anyone think a Thuban will drop right into our mobo's like the Phenom II's did?









its still 125w so I dont see why not.. personally I dont see why wouldnt it work, just do the same with what we had to do for the Phenoms, run nv tools program, with new BIOS, might have to wait for a supported BIOS first though


----------



## Doba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brian_* 



nice..

also see you had it up to 3.5ghz !! congrats.. was it stable? I never tried with mine, but ran stable at 3.4Ghz for a little while before getting this 965.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doba* 
its still 125w so I dont see why not.. personally I dont see why wouldnt it work, just do the same with what we had to do for the Phenoms, run nv tools program, with new BIOS, might have to wait for a supported BIOS first though

I did not need a new BIOS since I have the 940(AM2). I heard the AM3 CPU's needed that work around. Which in that case would make sense a Thuban would probably need the same thing as well.


----------



## Dimaris

it is rejected (imho) due to 800MHZ problem which I can't resolve for 3 days now..


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaris*




it is rejected (imho) due to 800MHZ problem which I can't resolve for 3 days now..


click the link in my sig

let me know if that has helped


----------



## Doba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaris*




it is rejected (imho) due to 800MHZ problem which I can't resolve for 3 days now..


yeah read hitoriko's link, its easy.. in simple

BIOS - 2209
in bios open multiplier x20
using nv tools, under performance, set your desired multi and speeds..

run prime make sure youre stable


----------



## Doba

OK, Im wondering somthing here, could it be possible that a 20x multiplier automatically requires a higher vcore than 19? I mean my original validation was 201x20 and couldnt get stable at lover vcore than 1.47, but my temps were high.. playing around with things now I downclocked first to 3.9Ghz.. temps were fine so I started working slowly up, only leaving the multi at x19.. im now at 211x19=4009. .. vcore @ 1.42 and temps high of 58c but hovering 90% of the time at 54c.. thats a 6deg. difference from multi being at x20.


----------



## badpilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doba* 
OK, Im wondering somthing here, could it be possible that a 20x multiplier automatically requires a higher vcore than 19? I mean my original validation was 201x20 and couldnt get stable at lover vcore than 1.47, but my temps were high.. playing around with things now I downclocked first to 3.9Ghz.. temps were fine so I started working slowly up, only leaving the multi at x19.. im now at 211x19=4009. .. vcore @ 1.42 and temps high of 58c but hovering 90% of the time at 54c.. thats a 6deg. difference from multi being at x20.

You got the FSB up to 211, but you got memory on 800? Please explain









I got mine on 200 x 18.5 = 3700. Prime95 temps is 54' C maximum, so I still got some room temperature wise


----------



## Doba

I read when you up the FSB more things OC, my memory is now at 420.5Mhz

your 54c. max is awesome what vcore is that at?

If I remember at 3700 I was at about the same though.. getting tha 4.0 with higher vcore my temps naturally risen... but theyre better at x19 then x20.


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Red=vrm's
Yellow=sb/nb
White=heat pipe

It works on the same principal as your cpu cooler, heat is transfered by heat pipe to fins.Stick a fan on it and it will dissipate the heat much better.
Think of how hot your cpu would get if you did not have fan on your True,same thing here.
If you don't have that little fan try mounting a fan so it blows at the mb.
Maybe take the side panel off and run prime and point a fan at different parts of the mb and see if the tmpin2 temps fall any.

Also most people will say lapping/pressure modding a True is necessary to get the best out of it.
Have a read through some of these.
http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner...erclock.net%2F
http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner...erclock.net%2F

Good luck

Gyro

Good point about the fan, only its recommended to use the fan on chipset fins if you have a passive CPU cooler. Otherwise it will interfere with the airflow.


----------



## badpilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doba* 
I read when you up the FSB more things OC, my memory is now at 420.5Mhz

your 54c. max is awesome what vcore is that at?

If I remember at 3700 I was at about the same though.. getting tha 4.0 with higher vcore my temps naturally risen... but theyre better at x19 then x20.

Well, I'm cooling my 965 with a Corsair H50, using 2 fans in push/pull config (1 x Noctua, 1 x Corsair default fan). My vcore is 1.375 V.

I can't overclock above FSB 200, or else my mobo doesn't boot. I can raise the multiplier, but not the FSB







I know, if I can raise the FSB, it also overclocks the mainboard etc etc)


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badpilot*


Well, I'm cooling my 965 with a Corsair H50, using 2 fans in push/pull config (1 x Noctua, 1 x Corsair default fan). My vcore is 1.375 V.

I can't overclock above FSB 200, or else my mobo doesn't boot. I can raise the multiplier, but not the FSB







I know, if I can raise the FSB, it also overclocks the mainboard etc etc)


Try dropping the ram to 667 and then try raising the fsb.

Gyro


----------



## hitoriko

and change the m/b rate from x5 to x4 see if that helps


----------



## badpilot

Ok guys, I will try this. I'll report back to you, as soon as eastern is over. my GF wants me to come of the pc during the hollies


----------



## Wriceth

HI guys!

I have a 2x2gb Ocz 1066mhz.
I set @ 800 on mother.... and fsb to 260.... 260*2= 540 ---> 1040mhz. and its ok.

but... when put the memory little more fast that 1066.... the pc not start.

i think.... is the mother.... dont suport memory more fast....







.... or not?

and the other cuestion is....

SLI-READY MEMORY.... is for? ... here i see the % of OC... ?Â¿?Â¿

tHX!


----------



## mulkman

Their is definatly some activity from ASUS, on the asus download page for this board "m2n32-sli deluxe" they have changed the status of the 2209 bios to beta.

Hopefully ASUS will release a BIOS real soon for this board, that fully supports the PHENOM II processor.

Hopefully they also address the slow installation of Windows 7

What do u guys think!


----------



## dakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mulkman* 
Their is definatly some activity from ASUS, on the asus download page for this board "m2n32-sli deluxe" they have changed the status of the 2209 bios to beta.

Hopefully ASUS will release a BIOS real soon for this board, that fully supports the PHENOM II processor.

Hopefully they also address the slow installation of Windows 7

What do u guys think!

Hasn't it always been in beta just like the rest of the bios releases? I certainly hope you'r right though!


----------



## dakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
if i were you i would just go for a nvidia card simply because later down the track you can get a 2nd card to A. SLi or B. for Physx

some people have had problems using ati on this board with a PII - check the last few pages (or wait until someone pops in)

hope this helped

Can't say I agree with advising him on getting a last gen card just because you have one. ATI cards are running fine on these boards and will give you the latest Dx11 stuff. And saying having the option to go sli with old tech down the line is also a waste when he, by that time would be wanting to be gaming with DX11. He just might be cussing you later on for that "advice"









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doba* 
I read when you up the FSB more things OC, my memory is now at 420.5Mhz

And that's probably why you've been having probems getting it stable. You should OC your CPU WITHOUT OCing you ram to start to find the CPU's max stable. Then you reset the CPU and see how far you can take your ram.

I take it you know that once you OC your CPU to 4Ghz you're massively increasing it's power usage? Are you OCing just for "stats" or do you really find yourself needing the extra power? If it's just for gaming then it's still probably not needed but maybe you should have another profile for 4Ghz you could switch to when needed. Not meaning to sound like an old git







but I think most people seem to think they should be OCing when, unless they have either old or midrange tech it isn't required as they aren't doing anything to warrant the extra power instead just making it cost a lot more to run.
Looking at your 3d Mark score it doesn't appear to be giving you much of an advantage compared to my score on a stock speed 965 which is 19092 compared to your 18236. maybe that's my 5850 giving me the boost?

Just thought it was something to consider


----------



## AllenG

Hah, just cant deny it this board is still one of the best boards i have ever owned. Finally after a year and a half of torture from the wife, Das Beast has made it back into my hands. I missed this poor thing!


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


Hah, just cant deny it this board is still one of the best boards i have ever owned. Finally after a year and a half of torture from the wife, Das Beast has made it back into my hands. I missed this poor thing!


Wewt! I'm still using mine, and it RIPS.







Granted, were pushing limits, some of which have already been met (a la hyper-trasport speed...)


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dakn* 
Can't say I agree with advising him on getting a last gen card just because you have one. ATI cards are running fine on these boards and will give you the latest Dx11 stuff. And saying having the option to go sli with old tech down the line is also a waste when he, by that time would be wanting to be gaming with DX11. He just might be cussing you later on for that "advice"









fact is its much easier to get the PII chips to work when everything is Nvidia and considering the new 300 cards are coming out and they will support D11 theres no reason to use old tech until prices drop

i was using a pair of 7900gt's up untill 4months ago simply because i've had troubles with ATI cards and the 260/280/290 cards were to expensive

now im running a 280gtx and couldn't be happier - it all comes down to personal prefrence and its his choice in the end


----------



## AllenG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Wewt! I'm still using mine, and it RIPS.







Granted, were pushing limits, some of which have already been met (a la hyper-trasport speed...)

Im surprised at how well the older chipsets run that stomp down the HT actualy, not much difference. Machine currently has the 6400+ BE in it still clocked at stock with 8gb of Corsair XMS2 800. Dont think im gonna bother putting a quad in it, but i am considering picking up an Athlon II x2 to put in it, or maybe even a Phenom II 550... dunno how much good the unlocked multi is gonna do me here on this board though, if i cant multi bump to 4.0 then i'd rather just go with the locked Athlon II with no L3 and hover at 3.6ish. Reguardless, the unlocked multis on the NB and HT are useless with this board... so i'll probably just stick with an Athlon II. Unless any of you have some useful info that i should know about?


----------



## Wriceth

I can`t put the memory more fast than 1066!!










any can?

the option... SLI-READY MEMORY.... for what is it?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wriceth*


HI guys!

I have a 2x2gb Ocz 1066mhz.
I set @ 800 on mother.... and fsb to 260.... 260*2= 540 ---> 1040mhz. and its ok.

but... when put the memory little more fast that 1066.... the pc not start.

i think.... is the mother.... dont suport memory more fast....







.... or not?

and the other cuestion is....

SLI-READY MEMORY.... is for? ... here i see the % of OC... ?Â¿?Â¿

tHX!


Try increasing the cpu-nb ht voltage to 1.225v or 1.250v.See if that helps.

Your nb is oc'd almost 500mhz so it may need a little more voltage.

and what is the ram voltage?

I know nothing about sli memory so I can't help there. sorry.









Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Bobehud

Evening guys
I have read so much on this board and could not believe my luck when a trade brought me one of these boards in a good case.I had a Phenom locked 9750 2.4 ghz...not a blck chip by any means but a quad core-with a dark knight cpu cooler for my godson i couldn't wait to put it together.

Now im bumming i put a 8800gt nvidia card in it..still a great gaming card-4 gigs of ram and a fatality sound card.When i booted up all i got was a very sad 'no signal' i moved the card to the other express slot and got the same thing.Put in another card i had and nothing.reset the CMOS and pulled the battery-same thing..Called the guy i got it from said he never had an issue....riiiiight..

So im thinking my pciexpress slots are down.Someone that's has spent more time with these outstanding boards give my some hope.


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wriceth*


I can`t put the memory more fast than 1066!!










any can?

the option... SLI-READY MEMORY.... for what is it?


the sli ready memory is an automatic oc feature that runs your ram higher IF it can. Dont bother with it. The highest ram divider is for 1066, i had issues with older chips and that divider but with your cpu should be fine. The only way to achieve higher than 1066 is to OC. Most will reccommend you lock the ram at 800 and OC to achieve your 1066 though.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


the sli ready memory is an automatic oc feature that runs your ram higher IF it can. Dont bother with it. The highest ram divider is for 1066, i had issues with older chips and that divider but with your cpu should be fine. The only way to achieve higher than 1066 is to OC. Most will reccommend you lock the ram at 800 and OC to achieve your 1066 though.


He is already doing that.
He is set to 800 oc'd to 1040.

Gyro


----------



## AllenG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Try increasing the cpu-nb ht voltage to 1.225v or 1.250v.See if that helps.

Your nb is oc'd almost 500mhz so it may need a little more voltage.

and what is the ram voltage?

I know nothing about sli memory so I can't help there. sorry.









Good luck

Gyro


OHH, i think i may have just figured something out. I think we are very limited on our NB clocks, thus probably limiting our ram speeds. I know in order to oc ram from the 1066 divider on even new boards, that i had to run the NB atleast 2.2 ghz or higher. I'd bet we're lucky if were even hitting 2ghz on our NB's in these new chips (probably barrier'd at 1.8ghz multiplier like 1st gen phenoms). I'd imagine we dont have control over the voltage for the NB either, so upping it past whatever the stock voltage will support will be hard or impossible. I'd imagine some with high Ref clk, are pushing maybe 2.2ghz on the NB locked at the 1.8ghz multi.

Take into note, 1066 ram did NOT work correctly on the first gen Phenoms either.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bobehud*


Evening guys
I have read so much on this board and could not believe my luck when a trade brought me one of these boards in a good case.I had a Phenom locked 9750 2.4 ghz...not a blck chip by any means but a quad core-with a dark knight cpu cooler for my godson i couldn't wait to put it together.

Now im bumming i put a 8800gt nvidia card in it..still a great gaming card-4 gigs of ram and a fatality sound card.When i booted up all i got was a very sad 'no signal' i moved the card to the other express slot and got the same thing.Put in another card i had and nothing.reset the CMOS and pulled the battery-same thing..Called the guy i got it from said he never had an issue....riiiiight..

So im thinking my pciexpress slots are down.Someone that's has spent more time with these outstanding boards give my some hope.


Do you have a mb speaker hooked up? Are you getting any beep codes at boot?
Are you remembering to plug in the 6pin power on the gfx card?

Gyro


----------



## Bobehud

No speaker i need to do that and yep the 6 pin power plugs is in place..i dble checked the card to make sure it was seated.
The Hard drive spins up i can hear that the cpu warms up i can feel that after a few minutes.Fans all come on...


----------



## dakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


fact is its much easier to get the PII chips to work when everything is Nvidia and considering the new 300 cards are coming out and they will support D11 theres no reason to use old tech until prices drop

i was using a pair of 7900gt's up untill 4months ago simply because i've had troubles with ATI cards and the 260/280/290 cards were to expensive

now im running a 280gtx and couldn't be happier - it all comes down to personal prefrence and its his choice in the end


What ATI cards have you had trouble with? I've used a 7900GT/8800GTS/4850/5850 without any problems in my board.

a 5770 is cheaper than a 260 isn't it? so he'd be saving money AND using new tech...

If he found he did have problems with the card he could also send it back and exchange for Nvidia?

What are the new 300 cards?


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Try increasing the cpu-nb ht voltage to 1.225v or 1.250v.See if that helps.

Your nb is oc'd almost 500mhz so it may need a little more voltage.

and what is the ram voltage?

I know nothing about sli memory so I can't help there. sorry.









Good luck

Gyro

ram voltaje are 2.2.

in cpuz, in memory section... NB frequency are in 2080

my FSB are in 260. rams in 800. (260*2=1040)

but, I want rams in 1100... or 1150. =)

Later go for more voltage on cpu-Nb.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllenG* 
the sli ready memory is an automatic oc feature that runs your ram higher IF it can. Dont bother with it. The highest ram divider is for 1066, i had issues with older chips and that divider but with your cpu should be fine. The only way to achieve higher than 1066 is to OC. Most will reccommend you lock the ram at 800 and OC to achieve your 1066 though.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
He is already doing that.
He is set to 800 oc'd to 1040.

Gyro

=) thx

one question:

In cpuz, section memory... NB frequency...

which is the recommended to max?

thx


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bobehud* 
No speaker i need to do that and yep the 6 pin power plugs is in place..i dble checked the card to make sure it was seated.
The Hard drive spins up i can hear that the cpu warms up i can feel that after a few minutes.Fans all come on...

And you're plugging the monitor in? I had too ask








Go into your bios/advanced/onboard device config and see if primary display adapter is set to "pci-e slot".

Ya a speaker would be nice if you have one .the beep codes can tell you alot.

Gyro


----------



## Bobehud

If i cant get a video signal i cant get into bios...what beeps would tell me if its the MoBo


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bobehud* 
If i cant get a video signal i cant get into bios...what beeps would tell me if its the MoBo









You are absolutely right.How stupid of me









It will be much easier for you to tell us what beeps you get, then we can go from there. there are just too many beep codes, we would just be guessing at best.

Gyro


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bobehud* 
If i cant get a video signal i cant get into bios...what beeps would tell me if its the MoBo

Sorry if this was mentioned, but is the 4-pin next to the CPU socket plugged in?


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dakn* 
What ATI cards have you had trouble with? I've used a 7900GT/8800GTS/4850/5850 without any problems in my board.

a 5770 is cheaper than a 260 isn't it? so he'd be saving money AND using new tech...

If he found he did have problems with the card he could also send it back and exchange for Nvidia?

What are the new 300 cards?


couldn't get th ati cards working with this comp nor my last one - once again once bitten twice shy

5770 isn't always cheaper just becasue its newer doesn't make it better. and why bother sending it back all they will ask is why doesn't it work and if its not a manufacting defect they wont exchange because he "isn't happy" or the "card doesn't work onmy board"

they will just say you should have checked that before you purchased


----------



## Bobehud

4 pin socket next to the CPU---you mean from the PS..?


----------



## hitoriko

yes


----------



## scott31337

Welcome all - I enjoyed a lot of good info in this thread...

I had one question - I have a 10K raptor on the SII - Have you peeps had better results on the SB instead? I am thinking about swapping it out..

The store ran out of 965's.. I got angry, but I'm happy with the 955.. I got a heatmaker x26400BE if anyone needs to heat their home









I'm new to here.. If I posted wrong, forgive me..


----------



## Wriceth

Nobody can put memory more fast than 1066 on this mobo?

I canÂ´t ... :/


----------



## Dimaris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


click the link in my sig

let me know if that has helped


Thanks, Hitoriko,

You and this forum is very helpful!

I've tried 2209, 2205, 2209(unofficial) BIOS versions (now on *2205*),
6.02, 6.05 nVidia system tools..
But all I needed to do was update nVidia VIDEO drivers to make CPU cores multipliers controls shown!

I'm planning to upgrade 8800 -> HD5770.
So in this case it will be no success to see these controls again!
Or use both nVidia + ATI cards (nVidia for PhysX, ATI for graphics)?


----------



## badpilot

Lo guys, some more info here:

After hours trying to get my 965 over 4.0 Ghz, I finally gave up. My mobo just didn't give an inch, when I tried raising the FSB. The only maximum stable clock was 20 x 200. All other clocks already failed just starting windows, browsing around, or running 3DMark.

Lowering memery clock to 667, setting nb/sb from 5x to 4x, and raising FSB just gave me bsod's, freezes or spontanious reboots.

Raising multi above 20.0 failed also. I tried up to 1.40 Volts on the CPU. But that only resulted in an idle temp of 40 'C. I found this temp not acceptable. Didn't even start a benchmark or stresstest with such a high idle temp.

So finally put it on 20 x 200, and 1.35 V on the CPU. That gave me a nice idle temp of 35 'C. I ran 3DMark to see if it's reasonably stable. It gave me a score of 18335, with a maximal temp of 51 'C.

It's almost 4.0 Ghz, almost


----------



## Bobehud

Morning guys
Im back and yess the 4 pin ps connecter was plugged in--it did have a speaker just no beeping-the 6 pin pci connector is also hooked up.
Really want to use this MoBo but cant get anything other than the dreaded
'NO SIGNAL' prompt on start up---

Heeelp..lol


----------



## Ace Telekinesis

I could not help but notice you have 4 sticks of memory. Have you tried it with just 2 sticks to see if it overclocks better?


----------



## dakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaris*


I'm planning to upgrade 8800 -> HD5770.
So in this case it will be no success to see these controls again!
Or use both nVidia + ATI cards (nVidia for PhysX, ATI for graphics)?


No the Nvidia performance control panel works just fine without an Nvidia card. You do not need the Nvidia graphics drivers installed.

This is what I'm doing and it works just fine.


----------



## Doba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badpilot* 
Lo guys, some more info here:

After hours trying to get my 965 over 4.0 Ghz, I finally gave up. My mobo just didn't give an inch, when I tried raising the FSB. The only maximum stable clock was 20 x 200. All other clocks already failed just starting windows, browsing around, or running 3DMark.

Lowering memery clock to 667, setting nb/sb from 5x to 4x, and raising FSB just gave me bsod's, freezes or spontanious reboots.

Raising multi above 20.0 failed also. I tried up to 1.40 Volts on the CPU. But that only resulted in an idle temp of 40 'C. I found this temp not acceptable. Didn't even start a benchmark or stresstest with such a high idle temp.

So finally put it on 20 x 200, and 1.35 V on the CPU. That gave me a nice idle temp of 35 'C. I ran 3DMark to see if it's reasonably stable. It gave me a score of 18335, with a maximal temp of 51 'C.

It's almost 4.0 Ghz, almost




















Congrats, still good results.. but its funny how people with the same hardware never get the same results.. Im running 4.0 @ 1.425v I believe.. might be higher cant remember now Idling ~38-39c. load with prime 60c.. gaming for hrs was a high of 55c. so there is nothing I will do that puts more strain on my PC than that.. so im ok with that.

howerver I can change my FSB, multi.. just about anything I want.. memory is on AUTO.. but you cant? weird... anyways I found better temps at a lower multi and higher FSB, than a lower FSB and a higher multi.. so im at 211x19.

congrats on your mark though.. our 3dmark 06 scores are almost identical also


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bobehud*


Morning guys
Im back and yess the 4 pin ps connecter was plugged in--it did have a speaker just no beeping-the 6 pin pci connector is also hooked up.
Really want to use this MoBo but cant get anything other than the dreaded
'NO SIGNAL' prompt on start up---

Heeelp..lol


You should be getting some sort of beep at bootup.
Pull the vid card out and try booting, it should beep 1 long ,3 short,meaning no vid card present.

Gyro


----------



## badpilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doba*


Congrats, still good results.. but its funny how people with the same hardware never get the same results.. Im running 4.0 @ 1.425v I believe.. might be higher cant remember now Idling ~38-39c. load with prime 60c.. gaming for hrs was a high of 55c. so there is nothing I will do that puts more strain on my PC than that.. so im ok with that.

howerver I can change my FSB, multi.. just about anything I want.. memory is on AUTO.. but you cant? weird... anyways I found better temps at a lower multi and higher FSB, than a lower FSB and a higher multi.. so im at 211x19.

congrats on your mark though.. our 3dmark 06 scores are almost identical also


Well, I CAN change my FSB, but it will crash, freeze, or squeal









I might try to use only 2 slots of memory tomorrow. Any other things I have to considder?


----------



## Bobehud

OKay
i will do that tonight Gyro and thanks much for your help on this......


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badpilot* 
Lo guys, some more info here:

After hours trying to get my 965 over 4.0 Ghz, I finally gave up. My mobo just didn't give an inch, when I tried raising the FSB. The only maximum stable clock was 20 x 200. All other clocks already failed just starting windows, browsing around, or running 3DMark.

Lowering memery clock to 667, setting nb/sb from 5x to 4x, and raising FSB just gave me bsod's, freezes or spontanious reboots.

Raising multi above 20.0 failed also. I tried up to 1.40 Volts on the CPU. But that only resulted in an idle temp of 40 'C. I found this temp not acceptable. Didn't even start a benchmark or stresstest with such a high idle temp.

So finally put it on 20 x 200, and 1.35 V on the CPU. That gave me a nice idle temp of 35 'C. I ran 3DMark to see if it's reasonably stable. It gave me a score of 18335, with a maximal temp of 51 'C.

It's almost 4.0 Ghz, almost





















awesome i cant getmy 955 any higher than 3.75ghz


----------



## hitoriko

OCZ GameXStream 1010W & 150Gig Raptor HDD on the way


----------



## Doba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badpilot* 
Well, I CAN change my FSB, but it will crash, freeze, or squeal









I might try to use only 2 slots of memory tomorrow. Any other things I have to considder?

I really dont know what would cause the crashing problem for you, there was nothing I changed or set differently, simple 2209 bios upgrade set multi to 20, used nvtool to open the others.. didnt like my temps with 20 so I played around with FSB naturally it let me change the settings and boot up no problems, with better temp results.. it was as simple as that.. sux that it would let you boot up after FSB change.. dont know what could be the cause.


----------



## dakn

I'm starting to get fed up with the hassle this board is giving me with this CPU.
Taking me multiple attempts to boot - half an hour on the last attempt!!

Plus my temps are ridiculously high running at stock speeds with a Zalman CNPS9700 NT even at 90-100% my temps are 55-66Â°C and stressed 70+!! Even clocking it to 3Ghz has the same effect.

Feeling the Zalman it's totally cool and so is everything else in the case which has a 180mm fan blowing directly on it! I've even tried reapplying the thermal paste. So unless the bios is showng incorrect temps something's seriously wrong.

So, should I hold out hope with Asus putting out a new Bios update or just get another board that more than likely won't be as good as this unless I spend an unneccesary Â£100+

Add to that the hassle with the USB keyboard not working it's really starting to f*@k me off!!!

the M2N32 board is top notch so it just seems a total waste to lose it due to Asus' neglect.


----------



## adventfred

ok i am getting a x3 720be today will post cpu validation if it works on my mobo

whats the thing with the ht speed on this mobo not fast enough for the BE ?

EDIT: does the amd overdrive work on my mobo ?

also what are the steps to installing this cpu on my board besides the regular cmos reset and stuff


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dakn* 
I'm starting to get fed up with the hassle this board is giving me with this CPU.
Taking me multiple attempts to boot - half an hour on the last attempt!!

Plus my temps are ridiculously high running at stock speeds with a Zalman CNPS9700 NT even at 90-100% my temps are 55-66Â°C and stressed 70+!! Even clocking it to 3Ghz has the same effect.

Feeling the Zalman it's totally cool and so is everything else in the case which has a 180mm fan blowing directly on it! I've even tried reapplying the thermal paste. So unless the bios is showng incorrect temps something's seriously wrong.

So, should I hold out hope with Asus putting out a new Bios update or just get another board that more than likely won't be as good as this unless I spend an unneccesary Â£100+

Add to that the hassle with the USB keyboard not working it's really starting to f*@k me off!!!

the M2N32 board is top notch so it just seems a total waste to lose it due to Asus' neglect.









Sorry you are having so much trouble.

Have you tried Everest ultimate http://www.lavalys.com/products/everest-pc-diagnostics as a monitoring program.

There is a modded bios for our board here http://www.overclock.net/8798448-post5373.html.

I don't think anyone here has tried it yet, but if you are feeling brave








Maybe pm Ace and find out a little more about it.

Good luck

"adventfred ok i am getting a x3 720be today will post cpu validation if it works on my mobo

whats the thing with the ht speed on this mobo not fast enough for the BE ?

EDIT: does the amd overdrive work on my mobo ?

also what are the steps to installing this cpu on my board besides the regular cmos reset and stuff "

@ Adventfred,

No AOD does not work on your mb. 7xx series and up only.

The HT speed is fine nothing to worry about.

Just the regular stuff,update to lastest bios is all I would add.
Pretty much hassle free.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Doba

man Dakn, sucks to hear youre having such a hard time with the chip and mobo !

- possibly the BIOS didnt update correctly?
- that modded BIOS gyro posted from ACE I read all about before trying the 2209, it seems the guys behind it really know their stuff, I would trust that bios if the 2209 gave me problems.

cant see any reason why you wouldnt boot at stock if everythings working properly, I read nvtool works fine for you, you can unlock all 4 cores.. jeez Id say upload BIOS again


----------



## dakn

cheers chaps. think i'll brave it and try the modded bios!

wish me luck


----------



## dakn

Well that was a quick experience:










Atleast that's put anyone else out of their missery if they were considering trying it!

I reflashed with 2209 though and initial feelings are it's better, it atleast booted first go.

Gyro I do have Everest running, which is how I know what my temps are:










I'll just have to see how it goes, I could swap the cooler for one like yours Doba although as I'd said, everything about this cooler seems.. erm... cool


----------



## Sordrak

Hello,

i have some probs to get my Phenom II X4 965 to work... i have installed the system tools but if i change to the performance i can see 1 sec the frequenzy pull down/ multiplie pulldown, then it go away... i dunno what i can do to make them be there ... i cant do anything to bring the buttons back so i can make the changes for clocking the cpu more then 800 mhz ~~... anyone some help?

mfg

Sord


----------



## dakn

Hi Sodrak, Have you tried running it as administrator? (right click)

Does your system really only have 256mb of RAM??


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dakn*


Well that was a quick experience:










Atleast that's put anyone else out of their missery if they were considering trying it!

I reflashed with 2209 though and initial feelings are it's better, it atleast booted first go.

Gyro I do have Everest running, which is how I know what my temps are:










I'll just have to see how it goes, I could swap the cooler for one like yours Doba although as I'd said, everything about this cooler seems.. erm... cool










CPU could be a dud try another 965 if you can borrow one


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dakn* 
Well that was a quick experience:










Atleast that's put anyone else out of their missery if they were considering trying it!

I reflashed with 2209 though and initial feelings are it's better, it atleast booted first go.

I'll just have to see how it goes, I could swap the cooler for one like yours Doba although as I'd said, everything about this cooler seems.. erm... cool









Well thanks for trying it out.

It's showing as a m2n32-sli vista premium bios, that is why it would not work.

I'll try reaching ACE to change the wording of his post that I linked you too,
so he can change it to vista premium instead of m2n32-sli deluxe.

That should save others the trouble.

Hope that reflash helps sort things out for you.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Doba

@ dakn, sounds like 2209 is working better for you, might not have loaded up correctly the first time, nice to hear... if those posted are still your temps.. then still high.. I was running stock clock under 1.325 vcore if I recall.. try maybe lowering yours see if it makes a difference and if its stable.

@ sordrak, you should try maybe reinstalling nvtools cause that really just seems like a lgitch in the program.


----------



## Sordrak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dakn*


Hi Sodrak, Have you tried running it as administrator? (right click)
Does your system really only have 256mb of RAM??


Yes i do, i have reinstalled it 4 times, i have it reinstall with admin rights, i start it , i have installed the US xD nothing changes....
And no, my system runs with 4 GB or 3,2







it was late ^^.. because only 32bit...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doba*


@ sordrak, you should try maybe reinstalling nvtools cause that really just seems like a lgitch in the program.


i dunno what i can handle, i see the buttons for a few seconds -.- then bye bye...
ok do we do checklist^^... install sys tools reboot, do cmos clear, enter bios, change settings like multiplier and RAM (ganged, 800mhz , 1,8V), boot pic and floppy off, then run win... systools show me cores running with 18x 200 but i cant change anything -.-...


----------



## Sordrak

ok i remove now tools and drivers letz see what happened after reinstall =>


----------



## adventfred

ok guys heres confirmation that the m2n sli supports am3 








And here is it a little OC'ed 








But here is the problem
EDit: i will post it below


----------



## adventfred

Look at the pic, in the bios i see 4gb total ram but under usable i see 3gb.
For some reason my mobo is seeing and even running all 4gb in dual channel but only using 3gb why is that ? 3 cores 3gb ?
can the nvtools work for me


----------



## Gyro

Congrats adventfred.

The cpu volts look a little high in the second screenshot.1.524 @ 3.0?
Is the cpu volts on auto? 1.344v should be all you need for 3.2.

I'm not sure what's going on with the ram.
Was all 4 gbs usable on your other cpu?

And post a cpu-z validation please for the data base.thanks

Then change your sig









Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sordrak* 
Hello,

i have some probs to get my Phenom II X4 965 to work... i have installed the system tools but if i change to the performance i can see 1 sec the frequenzy pull down/ multiplie pulldown, then it go away... i dunno what i can do to make them be there ... i cant do anything to bring the buttons back so i can make the changes for clocking the cpu more then 800 mhz ~~... anyone some help?

mfg

Sord

Have you tried this.

In windows control panel/power options/set to "performance".

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Sordrak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Have you tried this.

In windows control panel/power options/set to "performance".

Good luck

Gyro

Ah...

from balanced to performance xD... Have i to chang the multipliere in bios reset to auto ? or set on max = ~18 to change it with tools? so reboot und reinstall tools ^^


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sordrak* 
Ah...

from balanced to performance xD... Have i to chang the multipliere in bios reset to auto ? or set on max = ~18 to change it with tools? so reboot und reinstall tools ^^


Set the cpu multi in the bios x18.that will give you up to x18 in the tools.
If you want to go higher than x18 set the multi higher in the bios first.
yes, you still need the tools.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## adventfred

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Congrats adventfred.

The cpu volts look a little high in the second screenshot.1.524 @ 3.0?
Is the cpu volts on auto? 1.344v should be all you need for 3.2.

I'm not sure what's going on with the ram.
Was all 4 gbs usable on your other cpu?

And post a cpu-z validation please for the data base.thanks

Then change your sig









Good luck

Gyro

yea i think the vcore was a glitch tho i set it to 1.32 in the bios but everest says other wise
also pc probe gave me the reading i set in the bios








about the ram yes all 4gb was usable with the 4600+

edit: working on the cpu thingy








any ideas


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adventfred*


yea i think the vcore was a glitch tho i set it to 1.32 in the bios but everest says other wise 
also pc probe gave me the reading i set in the bios








about the ram yes all 4gb was usable with the 4600+

edit: working on the cpu thingy








any ideas


What does cpu-z say for cpu volts?
You could try cmos reset with the new cpu in. see if that helps the ram issue.

Gyro


----------



## adventfred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


What does cpu-z say for cpu volts?
You could try cmos reset with the new cpu in. see if that helps the ram issue.

Gyro


did you look at the pics it says 1.34v 
all i did was short circuited the jumper i did not pull out the battery tho 
do i have to ?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adventfred*


did you look at the pics it says 1.34v 
all i did was short circuited the jumper i did not pull out the battery tho 
do i have to ?


It says 1.344 @ 2.8 in the first pic, then everest is showing 1.524 @ 3.0.
Just wondering what cpu-z said @ 3.0.you only show everest in the second pic.

Ya I would take the battery out then move the jumper.

Gyro


----------



## Sordrak

I'm in xD ... the performance button wont list with desktop->right click->nvidia system... but if i run it by the win menue it works fine xD... i post link from cpuz if i get it xD

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1124675


----------



## adventfred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


It says 1.344 @ 2.8 in the first pic, then everest is showing 1.524 @ 3.0.
Just wondering what cpu-z said @ 3.0.you only show everest in the second pic.

Ya I would take the battery out then move the jumper.

Gyro


na i thinks its 1.34 i may have to get a new version of everest 
im getting lower scores than pentium 4 in some off the benchies but all my games fps has doubled







so new everest it is


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sordrak*


I'm in xD ... the performance button wont list with desktop->right click->nvidia system... but if i run it by the win menue it works fine xD... i post link from cpuz if i get it xD

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1124675










Good work.
Glad you got it working
Just make a shortcut to desktop from the win menu,and all is good.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adventfred*


na i thinks its 1.34 i may have to get a new version of everest 
im getting lower scores than pentium 4 in some off the benchies but all my games fps has doubled







so new everest it is


Maybe just try just reinstalling everest so it picks up the new cpu data.
And change the cpu in your sig rig









Gyro


----------



## Sordrak

3DMark06 grants 3871 points =7 cpu 4584 ok my graphic is only a 8600 gt ;o


----------



## adventfred

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Good work.
Glad you got it working
Just make a shortcut to desktop from the win menu,and all is good.

Maybe just try just reinstalling everest so it picks up the new cpu data.
And change the cpu in your sig rig









Gyro

Fixed my sig will report back tomorrow


----------



## tazz63

So today I'm trying to play bc2 which keeps crashing to desktop and my rig just shuts right off. I restarted and went right to my bios and found my cpu temp was at 87c, I also noticed that my vcore volts was at 1.4, i have my all my voltage controls set to auto. i am running an oc of 210 @ 14.0. I know there is not a lot of info here but maybe someone else has had this problem that can help me. I did set my cpu voltage to 1.30 manually and my temps have come down but not a lot. i think I may have to re set my cpu cooler, clean and new artic silver. But still I can't figure out why it went to 1.4 volts

Dan


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Congrats adventfred.

The cpu volts look a little high in the second screenshot.1.524 @ 3.0?
Is the cpu volts on auto? 1.344v should be all you need for 3.2.

I'm not sure what's going on with the ram.
Was all 4 gbs usable on your other cpu?

And post a cpu-z validation please for the data base.thanks

Then change your sig









Good luck

Gyro


same thing happens to me - apon reading other asus motherboards sometimes it will only show 3gb (even if you have 4gb) because your using a 32bit operatiing system strange but its happening to me but i dont seem to loose any performance


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tazz63* 
So today I'm trying to play bc2 which keeps crashing to desktop and my rig just shuts right off. I restarted and went right to my bios and found my cpu temp was at 87c, I also noticed that my vcore volts was at 1.4, i have my all my voltage controls set to auto. i am running an oc of 210 @ 14.0. I know there is not a lot of info here but maybe someone else has had this problem that can help me. I did set my cpu voltage to 1.30 manually and my temps have come down but not a lot. i think I may have to re set my cpu cooler, clean and new artic silver. But still I can't figure out why it went to 1.4 volts

Dan



Having voltages on auto generally overvolt far more than is needed.
You are right to manually set it to 1.3v.

As for the high temps,have you checked them with everest or hwmonitor,just to see if it is close to what the bios reads.

Don't know if this affects you or not but the brisbane cpu,s are known to have wonky temp sensors.

And yes try a reseat of the cooler too.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
same thing happens to me - apon reading other asus motherboards sometimes it will only show 3gb (even if you have 4gb) because your using a 32bit operatiing system strange but its happening to me but i dont seem to loose any performance

He is running win7 64 so he should have all 4gb.

@Sordrak, lower you cpu volts down to 1.35v until you start overclocking.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## tazz63

I downloaded hwmonitor and found one of my cores is getting much hotter than the other, by approx. 20c and that was when i was running bc2. core #0 was at 62c and core #1 was at 80c that's when I shut it down. That was about 10min of play time.


----------



## hitoriko

dud cpu


----------



## madmaveric

After a whole day folling tips in this thread I got mine working eventually.

Thanks guys


I am now running with only an ATI card in the PC as well. I first had problems getting the PC to even post (no boots and shutting down) but this is something I've always had adn I think was down to memory settings as it seems to have stopped now I have manually set up the memeory (no idea if I have done it correctly though lol)

I had to put a nvidia card in to get the performance control pannel up otherwise I had the locked 4x multiplier issue, I set up a rule to run whenever the temp is bleow 90 and then switched back to my ATI card and its working ok.

If there is anything odd about my settings please let me know as I don't normally do this kind of thing and the memeory page was confusing to say the least (I just copied someone elses)


----------



## tazz63

Well it lasted me a good 2.5 years without any troubles, come on 4/26.


----------



## madmaveric

I just ran 3dmark06 to check it had the desired effect and noticed something unusual.
When it was locked at 4x200 it seemed to run just as fast as when i set it to 16x200. Maybe CPU-z wasn't showing it correctly and said it was at 4x when it wasn't.

Initial run
3dmark - 7493 CPU 1383
http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l2.../First_run.jpg

After CPU install 4x200 in CPU-z
3dmark - 14987 CPU 4428
http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l2...ric/newCPU.jpg

After Nvida setting to 16x200
3dmark - 14959 CPU 4304
http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l2...nvidiatune.png

Also my memeory is showing as running slower than I expected at 400 rather than 800. Any idea what setting it is to fix this. The FSB->DRAM is showing 1:2 where I'm guessing it should be 1:4.


----------



## ahmedelbehery

thank you fro this thread


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmaveric*


I just ran 3dmark06 to check it had the desired effect and noticed something unusual.
When it was locked at 4x200 it seemed to run just as fast as when i set it to 16x200. Maybe CPU-z wasn't showing it correctly and said it was at 4x when it wasn't.

Initial run 
3dmark - 7493 CPU 1383
http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l2.../First_run.jpg

After CPU install 4x200 in CPU-z
3dmark - 14987 CPU 4428
http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l2...ric/newCPU.jpg

After Nvida setting to 16x200
3dmark - 14959 CPU 4304
http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l2...nvidiatune.png

Also my memeory is showing as running slower than I expected at 400 rather than 800. Any idea what setting it is to fix this. The FSB->DRAM is showing 1:2 where I'm guessing it should be 1:4.










Firstly your cpu multi should be at 17. 17x200=3.4mhz stock.
Your ram is ok. It is ddr2, you have double the reading.404x2=808mhz.
Not sure what's going on with 3dmark.Set the cpu multi to x17 and try again see what you get for a score.

hope that helps

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## adventfred

With one gpu i get close to 4gb usable but when i add the second it drops to 3gb usable but all 4 gb is recognized still do you think it is this

Quote:



Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


I had this issue. 6GB detected, 2GB usable. Turned out that my memory timings were too tight (despite being rated to run them). I loosened the tRFC from 7 to 8 and bingo, great success.




should i use cpu z to see my timings and manually set them ?
also here is my validation thing


----------



## madmaveric

Thanks for that. At least I don't have to worry about my memory now









I set it to 17 


and 3dmark was then running at 15241 with CPU at 4484
http://i92.photobucket.com//l2...multiplier.jpg

Tip for anyone with ATI cards.

Once you have setup a profile to load automatically by using a NVIDA card. Swap back to your ATI card (should still load the profile hopefully)

you can change the overclocking by editing the files in 
C:\\Users\\<your loggin name>\\AppData\\Local\\NVIDIA Corporation\
Tune\\Profiles\\
and double clicking on them to load them. even though I can't load the control pannel for nvidia I could still change the performance settings this way.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmaveric*


Thanks for that. At least I don't have to worry about my memory now









I set it to 17 


and 3dmark was then running at 15241 with CPU at 4484
http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l2...multiplier.jpg

Tip for anyone with ATI cards.

Once you have setup a profile to load automatically by using a NVIDA card. Swap back to your ATI card (should still load the profile hopefully)

you can change the overclocking by editing the files in 
C:\\Users\\<your loggin name>\\AppData\\Local\\NVIDIA Corporation\
Tune\\Profiles\\
and double clicking on them to load them. even though I can't load the control pannel for nvidia I could still change the performance settings this way.


The 3dmark link is showing 3232mhz, did you set multi in bios first and then in the tools?

FYI you can install the just the performance tools,without needing to install an nvidia card.The tools have the control panel in them and will just install cpu/mb/ram sections.

Gyro


----------



## madmaveric

Hmm ill check that. Maybe the bios is still set to 16 then. although cpu-z shows 17 and the correct frequency 3433.5

One of them is obviously wrong. no idea which one though lol.

I tried installing the tools but it just told me I couldn't run them as there was no nvidia card detected


----------



## madmaveric

I re did the bios (set to 18) and this seems to have helped a little




3Dmark06 is now showing15293 and CPU at 4521 although the CPU speed on this shows it as 3636. Bizarre








http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...4E52C4C1285F39


----------



## N2Gaming

Sorry I have been so scarce lately. I'm in the middle of moving atm. I'll add any new membership requests when I'm all settled into my new pad.


----------



## tazz63

So, what a dummy I was. I figured out the problems I was having. About a month ago I installed new coolers on my video cards so when I had it apart I had removed the HD audio connector and upon reinstall I installed it one set of pins off. My cpu temps are now down to normal ranges, with my oc of 210 @ 14 and two hours of bc2 (with no crashes) my max temp was only 47c







Happy days are here again. I did clean and seat my cpu cooler also. Well I won't have to get a haircut for awhile cause I pulled it all out, oh well.


----------



## N2Gaming

speaking of hair minez getting pretty long these days


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n2gaming*


speaking of hair minez getting pretty long these days


+1


----------



## dakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
CPU could be a dud try another 965 if you can borrow one

Nah not a dud. The motherboard just doesn't support it properly. Even my last cpu, a x2 5200+ used to run at 55Â°c idle in the same case which has great airflow. More likely to be a motherboard issue or my Zalman fan is utter [email protected]!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Well thanks for trying it out.

It's showing as a m2n32-sli vista premium bios, that is why it would not work.

I'll try reaching ACE to change the wording of his post that I linked you too,
so he can change it to vista premium instead of m2n32-sli deluxe.

That should save others the trouble.

Hope that reflash helps sort things out for you.

Good luck

Gyro

I didn't even notice it said premium!


----------



## gege70

Hi,
After having searched for days in this forum, I decided to buy the Phenom II X4 955 BE for my M2N sli deluxe after the price drop and since 940 and other AM2+ cpus aren't available.Happy to find HOTORICO's guideline, I followed it by the letter.I bought the 955 C3 rev Socket AM3(938) [as CPU z states] which seems to differ from the 955's I see unlocked in the forum.
The problem is I cannot flash the bios with rev. 2209 as I'm having M2N sli and not M2N32 sli so I 'm stuck with rev.1701. Even though I reset my bios, manually put X16, 1.35V CPU, 2.1V RAM when i open nTune(all drivers and Nvidia soft have the last update) the cores are not accessible to unlock(no multiplier).I 'm runing Win 7 Ultimate X64 from an INTEL X25 40G ssd with 4X1G OCZ pc2-6400 DDR2 RAM & GeForce 8800 GT. I previously used an ATHLON 64 X2 4600+ and everything was excellent.Any workarounds, suggestions?
I already searched the forum with no luck(it's really huge).Some of you seem to have sorted it out and any help will be appreciated as I tried all the possible combinations for the last (long) 5 days...


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gege70* 
Hi,
After having searched for days in this forum, I decided to buy the Phenom II X4 955 BE for my M2N sli deluxe after the price drop and since 940 and other AM2+ cpus aren't available.Happy to find HOTORICO's guideline, I followed it by the letter.I bought the 955 C3 rev Socket AM3(938) [as CPU z states] which seems to differ from the 955's I see unlocked in the forum.
The problem is I cannot flash the bios with rev. 2209 as I'm having M2N sli and not M2N32 sli so I 'm stuck with rev.1701. Even though I reset my bios, manually put X16, 1.35V CPU, 2.1V RAM when i open nTune(all drivers and Nvidia soft have the last update) the cores are not accessible to unlock(no multiplier).I 'm runing Win 7 Ultimate X64 from an INTEL X25 40G ssd with 4X1G OCZ pc2-6400 DDR2 RAM & GeForce 8800 GT. I previously used an ATHLON 64 X2 4600+ and everything was excellent.Any workarounds, suggestions?
I already searched the forum with no luck(it's really huge).Some of you seem to have sorted it out and any help will be appreciated as I tried all the possible combinations for the last (long) 5 days...


Hey there gege70,

Go to windows 7 control panel/power options/set to "performance".
Try that see if it helps.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## dakn

gege70 you have the latest bios for your motherboard so no need to worry there.

Try opening the performance panel through its own link in the start menu - assuming you installed it like that? I didn't install nTune just this: NVIDIA System Tools 6.05


----------



## culexor

R.I.P. M2N-SLI Deluxe. Mine developed a heat problem somehow (it was the northbridge IIRC). Turned out to be somewhat common. Never tried to OC since my old Athlon 6000+ didn't have much headroom for any more than a 100Mhz boost.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gege70*


Hi, 
After having searched for days in this forum, I decided to buy the Phenom II X4 955 BE for my M2N sli deluxe after the price drop and since 940 and other AM2+ cpus aren't available.Happy to find HOTORICO's guideline, I followed it by the letter.I bought the 955 C3 rev Socket AM3(938) [as CPU z states] which seems to differ from the 955's I see unlocked in the forum.
The problem is I cannot flash the bios with rev. 2209 as I'm having M2N sli and not M2N32 sli so I 'm stuck with rev.1701. Even though I reset my bios, manually put X16, 1.35V CPU, 2.1V RAM when i open nTune(all drivers and Nvidia soft have the last update) the cores are not accessible to unlock(no multiplier).I 'm runing Win 7 Ultimate X64 from an INTEL X25 40G ssd with 4X1G OCZ pc2-6400 DDR2 RAM & GeForce 8800 GT. I previously used an ATHLON 64 X2 4600+ and everything was excellent.Any workarounds, suggestions?
I already searched the forum with no luck(it's really huge).Some of you seem to have sorted it out and any help will be appreciated as I tried all the possible combinations for the last (long) 5 days...



Firstly - thanks for using the guide i hope it was helpful

Secondly - as gyro said try changing the power settings to performance also did you flash your bios before or after you fitted the chip

remeber before you even remove the old cpu you ahve to set everything to defults, update to the latest bios and reset the cmos via the onboard pins

if you notice your load times are quicker than before your half way there

let me know if theres anything more i can help with

Hito


----------



## sandu2000

sorry i am new on this forum

how can i make an amd phenom II x4 940 be to work on asus m2n32 sli de luxe wifi edition?

thank you


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandu2000* 
sorry i am new on this forum

how can i make an amd phenom II x4 940 be to work on asus m2n32 sli de luxe wifi edition?

thank you

Welcome sandu2000,

Have you ever changed a cpu before?
What cpu do you have installed right now?
Answer these first and then we'll get started.

Gyro


----------



## sandu2000

yes i change my cpu before; i have installed amd athlon x2 5000+ 65nm (brisbane)


----------



## Gyro

Ok,that's good.

For the x4 940 nothing special has to be done.

#1-go to bios,reset to defaults (press F5),then press save&exit (F10).
#2-Flash bios to ver 2209, if you are not already using it.Flashing instructions can be found here http://support.asus.com/technicaldoc...Language=en-us.Click on using asus ez-flash to flash bios.
#3-Shutdown pc,pull the power cord from psu,press power button of pc for 5 seconds to drain power,remove cmos battery,move cmos jumper to 2-3 pins for 1 minute.
#4-Put cmos battery back in,move jumpers back 1-2 pins.
#5- remove old cpu, place new cpu,install cooler.
#6- put power cord back in psu,start pc and go to bios,press F5 to set defaults for new cpu,press save & exit (F10).
#7-Go back into bios and set your prefered settings,save&exit (F10).
#8-Have fun with new cpu.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## adventfred

ok guys heres the thing i upgraded my old 4600+ dual core on my am2 original mobo to a 720be which is an am3 and unofficially supported 
but since i installed the cpu my sli 8800gt is somehow taking 1gb of my ram 
i know this because in the bios it says 4gb total and 3gb usable .









When i remove on card 9 get 3.8gb of ram usable








but as soon as i put back the two cards i get 3gb usable 
in cpuz i see 4gb but only 3gb in actual use

This problem starts within the bios 
is there anyway to disable the caching of my ram to the 8800gt's 
So to recap
1 gpu = 4gb ram to use 
2 gpu's= 3gb ram to use

with my old 4600+ i get all my ram? is this because my mobo doesnt support the am3 officially ?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adventfred*


ok guys heres the thing i upgraded my old 4600+ dual core on my am2 original mobo to a 720be which is an am3 and unofficially supported 
but since i installed the cpu my sli 8800gt is somehow taking 1gb of my ram 
i know this because in the bios it says 4gb total and 3gb usable .









When i remove on card 9 get 3.8gb of ram usable








but as soon as i put back the two cards i get 3gb usable 
in cpuz i see 4gb but only 3gb in actual use

This problem starts within the bios 
is there anyway to disable the caching of my ram to the 8800gt's 
So to recap
1 gpu = 4gb ram to use 
2 gpu's= 3gb ram to use

with my old 4600+ i get all my ram? is this because my mobo doesnt support the am3 officially ?


Give this a try http://www.sevenforums.com/545114-post17.html

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## sandu2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Ok,that's good.

For the x4 940 nothing special has to be done.

#1-go to bios,reset to defaults (press F5),then press save&exit (F10).
#2-Flash bios to ver 2209, if you are not already using it.Flashing instructions can be found here http://support.asus.com/technicaldoc...Language=en-us.Click on using asus ez-flash to flash bios.
#3-Shutdown pc,pull the power cord from psu,press power button of pc for 5 seconds to drain power,remove cmos battery,move cmos jumper to 2-3 pins for 1 minute.
#4-Put cmos battery back in,move jumpers back 1-2 pins.
#5- remove old cpu, place new cpu,install cooler.
#6- put power cord back in psu,start pc and go to bios,press F5 to set defaults for new cpu,press save & exit (F10).
#7-Go back into bios and set your prefered settings,save&exit (F10).
#8-Have fun with new cpu.

Good luck

Gyro


thank you very muck Gyro
the amd phenom II 940 be it will be recognise by the new bios (2209) or it will appear like unknown processor? 
i know that the bios ver 2209 is a beta version . there is any problem with that?

thanks


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandu2000* 
thank you very muck Gyro
the amd phenom II 940 be it will be recognise by the new bios (2209) or it will appear like unknown processor?
i know that the bios ver 2209 is a beta version . there is any problem with that?

thanks

The 2209 bios should recognize the 940.See here http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=672349
No worries with the bios being beta,most people here are using it.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## adventfred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Give this a try http://www.sevenforums.com/545114-post17.html

Good luck

Gyro


thanks gyro but this issue is in the bios not windows


----------



## Taiso0019

ok so i just ordered a 940 for my m2n-sli. after struggling with a deffective 4870 and 2 buggy 9800s i finally settled for a 5770 which is running beautifully. now all i need to complete this round of upgrades is that 940. did anyone have to re-install windows 7 when switching to a 4 core processor? i hope not its a pain...


----------



## dkmyirl

First wanted to say thanks for all the great info here which inspired me to to get a PhenomII x4 965 BE, it arrived today.

So I have it installed, boots fine, I got the nVidia tools to set the multipliers to 18. CPU-Z shows me the correct speeds.

However when I reboot the multiplier keeps going back to x4 according to CPU-Z.

I did read through the entire forum a couple of weeks ago before I ordered and I recall a similar problem, I just can't seem to find it again so any help much appreciated.


----------



## AllenG

Turn off cool and quiet in the bios, i'd also reccommend doing the OC'ing through the bios. I've never had good luck using the Nvidia System Tools.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkmyirl*


First wanted to say thanks for all the great info here which inspired me to to get a PhenomII x4 965 BE, it arrived today.

So I have it installed, boots fine, I got the nVidia tools to set the multipliers to 18. CPU-Z shows me the correct speeds.

However when I reboot the multiplier keeps going back to x4 according to CPU-Z.

I did read through the entire forum a couple of weeks ago before I ordered and I recall a similar problem, I just can't seem to find it again so any help much appreciated.


Welcome dkmyirl,
Make sure C&Q and C1e are disabled in the bios.
Make sure in win7 cp/power options/set to "perfomance".
Are you making a profile in the tools and setting it to load at startup?

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AllenG*


Turn off cool and quiet in the bios, i'd also reccommend doing the OC'ing through the bios. I've never had good luck using the Nvidia System Tools.


AllenG, the tools are required for the 955/965 cpu,s to function properly on these boards.
see here http://www.overclock.net/7594611-post3945.html.

Gyro


----------



## dkmyirl

Wow!! you guys are fast thx for the replies.

I went and removed the nvidia tools but no joy. I have x18 and 200Mhz set in the BIOS already. C&Q is off

So I then followed the link to get version 6.05 as I had 6.02 but now I get an error saying won't run the application as there is no nvidia card present.

I'm going to revert back to previous version and play around with the profile rules maybe I missed something there.

I'll let you know.

Thx again


----------



## Gyro

We'll leave the light on for you









Gyro


----------



## dkmyirl

I have it working now using 6.02 nVidia System Tools but I must manually load a profile every time I boot to unlock all 4 cores.

I'm happy with this progress for 1st evening and thx again, I'll get back to it tomorrow.


----------



## hitoriko

read my how to for explanation how to auto load your profile


----------



## dkmyirl

I read the "how to" for profiles and it's pretty much what I had done.

The nvidia tools is making a new profile called osbootpf.nsu automatically when it reboots so I deleted my profile called "boot" and use that one instead and set it to load when windows starts.

The same result....... I must load the profile manually. Strange thing is I don't see the process for nvidia tools running until I manually start it, so I'm thinking the tool is not starting at all, hence the profile is not loading.

Any idea's?

PS here is a link to the CPUZ after I manully load the profile

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1132168


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkmyirl*


I read the "how to" for profiles and it's pretty much what I had done.

The nvidia tools is making a new profile called osbootpf.nsu automatically when it reboots so I deleted my profile called "boot" and use that one instead and set it to load when windows starts.

The same result....... I must load the profile manually. Strange thing is I don't see the process for nvidia tools running until I manually start it, so I'm thinking the tool is not starting at all, hence the profile is not loading.

Any idea's?

PS here is a link to the CPUZ after I manully load the profile

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1132168


Not sure if this will help but,go to start/run/msconfig/startup.Look to see if nv tools is in the startup list and if the box is ticked.

Gyro


----------



## hitoriko

dont use the nvidia OSboot (thats a defult that it will go to if your comp has a BSOD it will load that) use the boot as you did before and just make sure you have nvidia tools set to run when windows starts


----------



## cannibal

Hi everyone!, as you can see I'm a n(oob)ew user, I've been following this thread since a few moths ago, but my English is very limited to understand every word you use :/ , so I decided to register and ask you for some tips








I've an m2n-sli deluxe mobo and I recently bought a PII 955 and i realized that cpu multiplier is stuck on 4x, like most people. I've tried with 1701 and 1801 bios with no success, so, can you help me with it?








I'm searching on the web for 1901 bios, but I can't found it (1901 is the lastest beta bios released?), but even if I found it, i don't know wich steps i must follow...
Txs for reading!

ps: sorry for asking for somethin that I'm sure it has been explained infinite times :S


----------



## ZerotoHero

What is the latest bios version?
I'm currently using 2208, but i do realize that there is also a 2209.

I think there is probably a "reasonable" chance that the m2n32 sli deluxe will work with the new 6 core phenoms out mid this year;
http://anandtech.com/show/3641/amd-d...o-core-enabled

What are other peoples thoughts on this?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cannibal*


Hi everyone!, as you can see I'm a n(oob)ew user, I've been following this thread since a few moths ago, but my English is very limited to understand every word you use :/ , so I decided to register and ask you for some tips








I've an m2n-sli deluxe mobo and I recently bought a PII 955 and i realized that cpu multiplier is stuck on 4x, like most people. I've tried with 1701 and 1801 bios with no success, so, can you help me with it?








I'm searching on the web for 1901 bios, but I can't found it (1901 is the lastest beta bios released?), but even if I found it, i don't know wich steps i must follow...
Txs for reading!

ps: sorry for asking for somethin that I'm sure it has been explained infinite times :S


Welcome cannibal,

Today is your lucky day,Asus has released a new bios 5001 for the M2N-sli deluxe.Get it hereftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...-SLI%20Deluxe/.
Be sure to follow the intructions in the picture below.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZerotoHero*


What is the latest bios version?
I'm currently using 2208, but i do realize that there is also a 2209.

I think there is probably a "reasonable" chance that the m2n32 sli deluxe will work with the new 6 core phenoms out mid this year;
http://anandtech.com/show/3641/amd-d...o-core-enabled

What are other peoples thoughts on this?


Hey zero, long time no see.
2009 is the latest,but a newer bios may be on the way soon.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Sorry for the double post.

Important news update from Asus

Asus today released a new bios 5001 for the M2N-sli deluxe.

So far they have updated some of the 560,570 chipset boards.

Hopefully the 590 chipset update is just around the corner.









Details of the M2N-sli dlx 5001 bios can be seen in the pic below.

It can be downloaded from here ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...-SLI%20Deluxe/

Please follow the instructions for flashing to this bios in the pic below.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

That is good news Gyro. Thumbs up


----------



## hitoriko

yeah i have a feeling 6core will work too - i'll be buying one when they come out and do a test if it doesn't i can use it in my new comp that im building (MSI 790fx gd70







)


----------



## dkmyirl

Hey and thx for all your help I'm happily using my 965 BE.

I had no luck getting the profile to run on startup. I even tried turning off Win 7 UAC to see if that was stopping it running same result. The tools are running on start up and I'm now using my own "boot" profile.

My sloppy work around is I click on the following shortcut:

"C:\\Users\\Bleeeep\\AppData\\Local\\NVIDIA Corporation\
Tune\\Profiles\\boot.nsu"

and the profile loads in 2 secs, without opening nvidia tools.

Considering I must use an application to unlock the cores anyway then this doesn't seem too bad.

I'm very , very happy to have this CPU running at all in an older MOBO and thx greatly to all the effort of everyone here.

I'll keep looking to see if I can get a cleaner solution but one extra click versus new mobo and ram seems a good trade to an empty wallet haha!


----------



## Gyro

Glad you got it to work.









Hopefully in the not to distant future we'll see an update that will make all these workarounds a thing of the past.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## adventfred

Amd 720be on m2n sli 
cpu validation 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1125887

AM3 ftw


----------



## ijozic

Hmm, the new BIOS doesn't bring many new things for me. The CPU name is now shown (Phenom(tm) II 965) and I no longer get the error caused by the ATI card on start up, but apart from that, major problems still remain (CPU multiplier not set so the frequency is again 800 MHz; Logitech Illuminated USB keyboard not working on the dual boot OS selection screen).

Back to reenabling the Nvidia Performance service, I guess..


----------



## kolos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Sorry for the double post.

Important news update from Asus

Asus today released a new bios 5001 for the M2N-sli deluxe.

So far they have updated some of the 560,570 chipset boards.

Hopefully the 590 chipset update is just around the corner.









Details of the M2N-sli dlx 5001 bios can be seen in the pic below.

It can be downloaded from here ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...-SLI%20Deluxe/

Please follow the instructions for flashing to this bios in the pic below.

Good luck

Gyro



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor5150*


Synapzz, does it boot without having to hit reset button?


This new update resolved my cold boot issue with memory on stock frequency (800 MHz). Well done Asus!









So mods, now you can update information on first page about downclocking memory to 667 MHz.


----------



## cannibal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Welcome cannibal,

Today is your lucky day,Asus has released a new bios 5001 for the M2N-sli deluxe.Get it hereftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...-SLI%20Deluxe/.
Be sure to follow the intructions in the picture below.

Good luck

Hey zero, long time no see.
2009 is the latest,but a newer bios may be on the way soon.

Good luck

Gyro


Thx Gyro for your reply, I've carefully followed the intructions but still have the multiplier stuck on 4X, btw, i couldn't access to the ntune menu where manual controls are (I got an radeon 4870 and it seems to deny me to access that part of menu)
I've already set manually stock features on phenom msr tweaker but had no good results... have you any other idea, or detected any failure on my procedure??


----------



## ijozic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cannibal* 
Thx Gyro for your reply, I've carefully followed the intructions but still have the multiplier stuck on 4X, btw, i couldn't access to the ntune menu where manual controls are (I got an radeon 4870 and it seems to deny me to access that part of menu)
I've already set manually stock features on phenom msr tweaker but had no good results... have you any other idea, or detected any failure on my procedure??









If you want to set it via the nTune, you need to borrow an Nvidia card, install the Nvidia display drivers and the Nvidia System Tools, create a profile in Nvidia Control Panel performance tab with the correct multiplier values and set it to be loaded on the system start up. After that (if it's working correctly), you can uninstall the Nvidia display drivers and put the ATI card back.

This is what worked for me, but I haven't tried using that CPU tweaker tool.


----------



## fastArms

Hey guys, just found out about this thread







.

CPU -Z says I have an ASUS M2N-E SLI.

So all I have to do is...
Firstly install bios. I went to asus website searched my motherboard etc. Under downloads the latest one says Beta Version 1204. This the one I get?

Download and install Beta Version 1204 then reset bios to default.

Then install new cpu

Then gg?









That sound right?

Im looking at getting a AMD Phenom II X4 945 3.0GHz Socket AM3 125W or a AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition 3.0GHz Socket AM2+.

Ill also let you guys know how it goes







.

Thanks


----------



## dkmyirl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cannibal*


Thx Gyro for your reply, I've carefully followed the intructions but still have the multiplier stuck on 4X, btw, i couldn't access to the ntune menu where manual controls are (I got an radeon 4870 and it seems to deny me to access that part of menu)
I've already set manually stock features on phenom msr tweaker but had no good results... have you any other idea, or detected any failure on my procedure??










Hi Cannibal,

I also have a Radeon 4870 and the latest version of nvidia tools (6.05 )will not work for me, gives me an error looking for an nVidia GPU.

I still have the files for a previous version of the nvidia tools (6.02) which does load even with the ATI card installed so I have been able to access the multiplier section.

My MOBO is the M2N32-Sli Deluxe so I'm not 100% sure if this will be the same for you but might be worth a try.

You can get 6.02 here:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_...ools_6.02.html


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cannibal*


Thx Gyro for your reply, I've carefully followed the intructions but still have the multiplier stuck on 4X, btw, i couldn't access to the ntune menu where manual controls are (I got an radeon 4870 and it seems to deny me to access that part of menu)
I've already set manually stock features on phenom msr tweaker but had no good results... have you any other idea, or detected any failure on my procedure??











It should install the cpu/mb/memory part of the tools,without the vid drivers.

It also appears that the new bios 5001 does not have a fix for the 955/965 use of dual plain power,so the continued use of the tools to set the multi looks to be still required.Probably a hardware limit of the chipset.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ijozic*


If you want to set it via the nTune, you need to borrow an Nvidia card, install the Nvidia display drivers and the Nvidia System Tools, create a profile in Nvidia Control Panel performance tab with the correct multiplier values and set it to be loaded on the system start up. After that (if it's working correctly), you can uninstall the Nvidia display drivers and put the ATI card back.

This is what worked for me, but I haven't tried using that CPU tweaker tool.


The nv tools should install as a stand alone program, because the chipset is nvidia it will just install the cpu/mb/memory sections.

Maybe dkmyirl can jump in here and explain how to get them installed with an ati card.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fastArms*


Hey guys, just found out about this thread







.

CPU -Z says I have an ASUS M2N-E SLI.

So all I have to do is...
Firstly install bios. I went to asus website searched my motherboard etc. Under downloads the latest one says Beta Version 1204. This the one I get?

Download and install Beta Version 1204 then reset bios to default.

Then install new cpu

Then gg?









That sound right?

Im looking at getting a AMD Phenom II X4 945 3.0GHz Socket AM3 125W or a AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition 3.0GHz Socket AM2+.

Ill also let you guys know how it goes







.

Thanks


Reset bios to defaults before flashing to new bios.
Flash bios."use your present cpu".
Enter bios reset to defaults.
Shutdown,pull power cord from psu,hold pc power button for 5seconds.
Replace cpu.
Enter bios reset to defaults.
Reboot and have at it.

I would say get the 940,it's an am2+ and a "be",which I think might work better on your board because of it's limited bios options.

Good luck

Gyro

Edit; This was written several hours ago, but the forums went offline for me so I had to save and copy and paste.
thanks for jumping in dkmyirl.
nv tools 6.02 can be had here http://downloads.guru3d.com/NVIDIA-S...nload-1959.htm.


----------



## ijozic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


It should install the cpu/mb/memory part of the tools,without the vid drivers.

The nv tools should install as a stand alone program, because the chipset is nvidia it will just install the cpu/mb/memory sections.

Maybe dkmyirl can jump in here and explain how to get them installed with an ati card.


You can install the 6.05 version with an ATI card, but you cannot run it because it asks for Nvidia Display Drivers.

BTW, I doubt it's the chipset limitation if the Gigabyte 560 board supposedly supports them.


----------



## cannibal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkmyirl* 
Hi Cannibal,

I also have a Radeon 4870 and the latest version of nvidia tools (6.05 )will not work for me, gives me an error looking for an nVidia GPU.

I still have the files for a previous version of the nvidia tools (6.02) which does load even with the ATI card installed so I have been able to access the multiplier section.

My MOBO is the M2N32-Sli Deluxe so I'm not 100% sure if this will be the same for you but might be worth a try.

You can get 6.02 here:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_...ools_6.02.html


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
It should install the cpu/mb/memory part of the tools,without the vid drivers.

It also appears that the new bios 5001 does not have a fix for the 955/965 use of dual plain power,so the continued use of the tools to set the multi looks to be still required.Probably a hardware limit of the chipset.

Good luck

The nv tools should install as a stand alone program, because the chipset is nvidia it will just install the cpu/mb/memory sections.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ijozic* 
If you want to set it via the nTune, you need to borrow an Nvidia card, install the Nvidia display drivers and the Nvidia System Tools, create a profile in Nvidia Control Panel performance tab with the correct multiplier values and set it to be loaded on the system start up. After that (if it's working correctly), you can uninstall the Nvidia display drivers and put the ATI card back.

This is what worked for me, but I haven't tried using that CPU tweaker tool.

Hi Gyro, Dkmyirl, Ijozic: I had a very good luck day yesterday and my old-death 8600gt came back to life again







, so I left it installed and started to install video drivers + ntune, with some different possibles combinations (new drivers + 6.02 ntune / old drivers + 6.02 ntune / etc) and I realized that old ntune control panel has been changed (a lot!). So, this is what i get when I'm into control panel




As you can see, I'm not able to change cpu multiplier, your control panel also looks this way? or you have the "old-classic" control panel??
I'm getting exhausted, trying for HOURS to make it run at least @ stock frequency







any idea about what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## dkmyirl

Cannibal,

Here is what nvidia tools 6.02 looks like on my pc



During install I choose only to install the performance section.

Steps to remember:

A: Set the multiplier in your BIOS first to x19, this will then give you all options from x4 upto x19.
B: Set power options in windows control panel to performance.

That's all I can think of now, and yes it does feel a little like magic, but it works lol.


----------



## Fossil

Does anyone have a link to Asus update 7.17.17? I can't seem to find it anywhere to flash my BIOS to 5001...


----------



## cannibal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
Does anyone have a link to Asus update 7.17.17? I can't seem to find it anywhere to flash my BIOS to 5001...

Try this http://www.x-drivers.com/catalog/fla...ate/16244.html


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cannibal* 
Try this http://www.x-drivers.com/catalog/fla...ate/16244.html









Thanks for the link.

I'm actually wondering if it is even necessary. People are saying it is but on ASUS main page for the download listing step 5 doesn't exist. I wonder if they have edited it or what...

http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/975/biosupdate.png

EDIT: I updated through EZ Flash and everything went smooth. BIOS now recognizes my 940. I've heard from a lot of people that this BIOS fixes the cold boot but I'm yet to test that out. We'll see by tomorrow if my PC can kick start itself without a restart following. lol


----------



## ijozic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkmyirl* 
Cannibal,
Here is what nvidia tools 6.02 looks like on my pc



I think I installed 6.05, but it looked like this. I can't check now without an Nvidia card.

@Cannibal: The suggestion regarding setting of the multiplier to some value to unlock the multiplier values below it will probably help you.


----------



## Fossil

Whoopy! 5001 BIOS got rid of my cold boot. My PC starts RIGHT up now. <3 ASUS even though it took them a year.


----------



## ijozic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
Whoopy! 5001 BIOS got rid of my cold boot. My PC starts RIGHT up now. <3 ASUS even though it took them a year.

Yeah, but that wasn't a big problem for me. I'd rather have them fix native support for 955 and 965 CPUs so I can adjust multipliers and RAM settings (this might actually work now, haven't tried it) without Nvidia tools. And the USB keyboard support on Dual Boot screen. Hope it won't take them another year for that.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
Whoopy! 5001 BIOS got rid of my cold boot. My PC starts RIGHT up now. <3 ASUS even though it took them a year.


Great news.









Any new options? nb/multi or the like.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Great news.









Any new options? nb/multi or the like.

Good luck

Gyro


Nope. The only changes I noticed was the memory menu and settings were moved around a bit.


----------



## sandu2000

For Gyro
hello!
how do i get WinFlash Utility. i lost my original motherboard cd(m2n32 sli de luxe), anyway the cd contain asus update utility!
thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandu2000* 
For Gyro
hello!
how do i get WinFlash Utility. i lost my original motherboard cd(m2n32 sli de luxe), anyway the cd contain asus update utility!
thanks

Honestly I think you would be better off flashing the BIOS from w/in the BIOS w/the built in flashing tool that is built into the BIOS


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandu2000* 
For Gyro
hello!
how do i get WinFlash Utility. i lost my original motherboard cd(m2n32 sli de luxe), anyway the cd contain asus update utility!
thanks


Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Honestly I think you would be better off flashing the BIOS from w/in the BIOS w/the built in flashing tool that is built into the BIOS









I agree with N2Gaming, use the ez-flash tool in the tool section of the bios.
There is a link on the front page to a flashing guide if you need it.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## ijozic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
I agree with N2Gaming, use the ez-flash tool in the tool section of the bios.
There is a link on the front page to a flashing guide if you need it.

I have to give a word of warning here regarding the built-in utility because the only time I had a problem with a BIOS flash was when I have used this utility. I had BIOS 15xx and was flashing 17xx (since I wanted to put the Phenom II CPU) and the flash went well reportedly, but instead of rebooting the computer as the message said, the computer just switched off. Any subsequent turning on (which included lots of CMOS resets) ended with just fans working and the system not reaching the POST even, since there weren't any beeps. Fortunately, the board has a replaceable BIOS chip so I ordered a replacement off eBay preflashed to 1801 and it worked like a charm (with hotflashing the old chip to 1801, too).


----------



## hitoriko

what should i do with my old rig? im upgrading to a MSI 790fx-gd70 and i dont want to get rid of this as its still a great comp

i'll need a new CPU, HDD and VID though

thoughts on what i can use it for?


----------



## sandu2000

hello

i want to install 8gb (4x2gb) ddr2 pc8500 and nvidia nforce gtx275 on my m2n32 sli deluxe. do you know there is any problem? the mb will recognise 8gb ram working at 1066 mhz? videocard will work properly?

thanks


----------



## adventfred

Ah n2gaming i posted cpu validation for an am3 cpu running on my m2n sli
? its not on the excel sheet


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ijozic* 
I have to give a word of warning here regarding the built-in utility because the only time I had a problem with a BIOS flash was when I have used this utility. I had BIOS 15xx and was flashing 17xx (since I wanted to put the Phenom II CPU) and the flash went well reportedly, but instead of rebooting the computer as the message said, the computer just switched off. Any subsequent turning on (which included lots of CMOS resets) ended with just fans working and the system not reaching the POST even, since there weren't any beeps. Fortunately, the board has a replaceable BIOS chip so I ordered a replacement off eBay preflashed to 1801 and it worked like a charm (with hotflashing the old chip to 1801, too).

Just some bad luck I suppose? I had a BIOS update go sour on me once and I had to do a CMOS reset. Worked after that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandu2000* 
hello

i want to install 8gb (4x2gb) ddr2 pc8500 and nvidia nforce gtx275 on my m2n32 sli deluxe. do you know there is any problem? the mb will recognise 8gb ram working at 1066 mhz? videocard will work properly?

thanks


There should be no problem. It will just downclock the memory to your mobo standard which is DDR2 800.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sandu2000*


hello

i want to install 8gb (4x2gb) ddr2 pc8500 and nvidia nforce gtx275 on my m2n32 sli deluxe. do you know there is any problem? the mb will recognise 8gb ram working at 1066 mhz? videocard will work properly?

thanks


You won't be able to get DDR2-1066 w/4 sticks populated on most any AM2/+ mobo but you will be able to use those 4 sticks downclocked to a divider of DDR2-800 like fossil said. You should be able to overclock your 8GB of ram up to near DDR2-1000 by using the DDR2-800 divider and increasing your FSB. Then you also have to hope all goes well w/the overclock. Good luck.
Quote:



Originally Posted by *adventfred*


Ah n2gaming i posted cpu validation for an am3 cpu running on my m2n sli 
? its not on the excel sheet


Sorry about that. I just have not taken the time to update this thread since I moved. I still have boxes all over my new home and life is still a bit hecktick. I'll update the thread as soon as I have time to settle down and dedicate about a few hours worth of my time to go back to the first requests to join the club a few weeks back up to your last request to add your new AM3 CPU.


----------



## adventfred

Sweet


----------



## Fossil

Is it just me or is my computer booting up faster after updating my BIOS? It hovers around 30 seconds from the second Windows starts to load till the last startup item is loaded.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


Is it just me or is my computer booting up faster after updating my BIOS? It hovers around 30 seconds from the second Windows starts to load till the last startup item is loaded.


It just seems faster because you don't have to boot twice anymore
















Gyro


----------



## arielgrin

Can anyone help me? I have an M2N32-SLI Deluxe with BIOS 2209. I installed a Phenom II X4 940 and CPU-Z shows HT link at 200 MHz, when it should be showing 1000 MHz, since I set the CPU-NB HT multiplier to 5x.
I tried loading bios defaults, flashing back to 2207 and even 2205 but couldn't get the HT link to 1000MHz. Previously, I had a Phenom 9950 installed, and the HT link was at 1000MHz according to CPU-Z, so I uninstalled the 940 and reinstalled the 9950, but strangely, the HT link now also shows 200MHz for the 9950.

Can anyone give me some advice as to what should I do? Thanks.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arielgrin*


Can anyone help me? I have an M2N32-SLI Deluxe with BIOS 2209. I installed a Phenom II X4 940 and CPU-Z shows HT link at 200 MHz, when it should be showing 1000 MHz, since I set the CPU-NB HT multiplier to 5x.
I tried loading bios defaults, flashing back to 2207 and even 2205 but couldn't get the HT link to 1000MHz. Previously, I had a Phenom 9950 installed, and the HT link was at 1000MHz according to CPU-Z, so I uninstalled the 940 and reinstalled the 9950, but strangely, the HT link now also shows 200MHz for the 9950.

Can anyone give me some advice as to what should I do? Thanks.


Check if cool and quiet is enabled, if so disable it.
When you reset to defaults it resets everything.
C&Q is enabled by default

Gyro


----------



## Wriceth

Hi people =D

I have a audigy 2 zs on.... and panel. For control remote, I installed intelliremote program... and run greats. But today, I change audigy card on the other pci slot... and program intelliremote... no detect the midi device...









http://forum.melloware.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=8234

in this link, "xcowboy" have a same problem.

I thing is a config on irq... or control de bus midi.

How do that on bios?


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
It just seems faster because you don't have to boot twice anymore
















Gyro

lol hur hur

No but really it used to be around 45-50 seconds.


----------



## N2Gaming

I woke up and told myself " I said self today I need to update the M2N club thread" So I did. I just finished the update on this thread. Hopefully I did not miss any requests and was able to add all the new requests w/out a hitch. How ever I'd like to remind the group that I am still only human when it comes down to it. If for some reason I missed your request and you did not get added to the Club Roster or your entries are not updated per your request then just send me a friendly PM or post in the club thread w/a link to your request and I'll be sure to take care of it. If you did not do all that is required then you may wish to do so before submitting another request.









Please welcome all the new members to the club.

Thanks for making this a great club guys. Thinking back w/careful consideration of how long we have been a club and how well we all participate in club discussions I decided it would be about time we held a club contest. Does any one have any idea's for what they would like to see in a club contest. I am open to all idea's. I know one thing for sure. Only active club members w/a M2N series mobo would be allowed into the contest to keep it fair for our group







. I'm not gonna post this in the main page of the club. I just feel it would draw to many leaches to the contest i.e. new memberships just trying to win something for nothing.









So any way get to thinking and put your heads together to come up w/some idea's for a contest. I don't have any specific time line set atm and am just putting the idea out there to see how much the group thinks they would like a group contest. I'm open to donations for the contest and am also willing to part w/my own hardware for our first ever club event.

Let's make it happen,

N2G


----------



## dakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


what should i do with my old rig? im upgrading to a MSI 790fx-gd70 and i dont want to get rid of this as its still a great comp

i'll need a new CPU, HDD and VID though

thoughts on what i can use it for?


Computing perhaps?


----------



## Brian_

Nice job updating, i still haven't gotten a chance to run my front panel audio. I hope my wires will reach, so i can keep my nice cable management.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dakn* 
Computing perhaps?









.... be serious


----------



## Doba

sup guys, hope all is well.. I see youre all keeping busy

I put my big toe through my front 3000RPM Kaze last night broke off one fin.. gotta order a new one LOL


----------



## dkmyirl

hey guys just a quick question, when my pc goes into a power saving mode when it's left idle it is very hit and miss if it recovers again once I return.

Now it's not hibernating or anything just the screen turns off and once I hit a key or move the mouse it comes back.

But since I put the new CPU in it sometimes seems to crash once I hit key/move mouse. I have to hold power button to shut down then start again.

Anyone seen this before or have I set something incorrectly?


----------



## adventfred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkmyirl*


hey guys just a quick question, when my pc goes into a power saving mode when it's left idle it is very hit and miss if it recovers again once I return.

Now it's not hibernating or anything just the screen turns off and once I hit a key or move the mouse it comes back.

But since I put the new CPU in it sometimes seems to crash once I hit key/move mouse. I have to hold power button to shut down then start again.

Anyone seen this before or have I set something incorrectly?


i get the same problem but when i unplug my usb mouse right before it goes into hib or sleep it works 
so it appears to be a usb problem


----------



## N2Gaming

I just added Hitoriko's AM3 Instructions to the Google Spreadsheet found on the OP. Take a look at it and feel free to give props where props are due " hint, hint Hitoriko earned it "







+1 Hitoriko


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Thanks for making this a great club guys. Thinking back w/careful consideration of how long we have been a club and how well we all participate in club discussions I decided it would be about time we held a club contest. Does any one have any idea's for what they would like to see in a club contest. I am open to all idea's. I know one thing for sure. Only active club members w/a M2N series mobo would be allowed into the contest to keep it fair for our group







. I'm not gonna post this in the main page of the club. I just feel it would draw to many leaches to the contest i.e. new memberships just trying to win something for nothing.









So any way get to thinking and put your heads together to come up w/some idea's for a contest. I don't have any specific time line set atm and am just putting the idea out there to see how much the group thinks they would like a group contest. I'm open to donations for the contest and am also willing to part w/my own hardware for our first ever club event.

Let's make it happen,

N2G


I'm surpirsed no one has any interests or ideas


----------



## Robit

Hi Gyro; remember that I had installed the 940,but couldn't get it to boot after shutdown







! I had to put the system in sleep mode to keep my BIOS(2209) settings..... drove me nuts







...... Well guess what! I had to take out my E drive two days ago & put it in an external case. When I went to boot up, it wouldn't







! Found that I had unpluged the power to the C drive. OK pluged the power to the C drive in & Booted the system..... no go! Shut the system down,rebooted... no go again... then just used the reboot button...... Presto! system booted to windows just fine. In fact all my BIOS settings were THERE! unchanged







! I thought to my self...... Self is this true







!...... I shut the system down(I was tried anyway)..... the next morning (Wed) I braced myself & pushed the start button (no F1 message!)!!!!







The system came to LIFE!!! with all my settings intact














!!







Sorry for the dramatics, but all is well in my world







.... By the way I saw the new ASUS 5001 BIOS is out...... don't think I'll mess with it just yet, given my past experience.... This is FYI file..... Thanks


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I'm surpirsed no one has any interests or ideas










I have interest, just no ideas







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robit*


Hi Gyro; remember that I had installed the 940,but couldn't get it to boot after shutdown







! I had to put the system in sleep mode to keep my BIOS(2209) settings..... drove me nuts







...... Well guess what! I had to take out my E drive two days ago & put it in an external case. When I went to boot up, it wouldn't







! Found that I had unpluged the power to the C drive. OK pluged the power to the C drive in & Booted the system..... no go! Shut the system down,rebooted... no go again... then just used the reboot button...... Presto! system booted to windows just fine. In fact all my BIOS settings were THERE! unchanged







! I thought to my self...... Self is this true







!...... I shut the system down(I was tried anyway)..... the next morning (Wed) I braced myself & pushed the start button (no F1 message!)!!!!







The system came to LIFE!!! with all my settings intact














!!







Sorry for the dramatics, but all is well in my world







.... By the way I saw the new ASUS 5001 BIOS is out...... don't think I'll mess with it just yet, given my past experience.... This is FYI file..... Thanks










Glad you got it sorted.

And the 5001 bios is not for your board, so unless you want more trouble don't try it.

Gyro


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I'm surpirsed no one has any interests or ideas










Been awhile since I have been on the thread, and quite HAPPY to see it is still going....









I think that is a great idea...just have to think on it a bit...









Anyone have any thoughts as to whether the X6's will work on the board...would be sweet to keep it going and going and going...well at least for a bit longer....


----------



## canadish

Well it is nice to find a place dedicated to this motherboard. Very pleased to have discovered this club. I will be asking for advice in the near future, so that I can start to explore the possibilities that this board offers me.


----------



## N2Gaming

Welcome to the club Canadish. I'm guessing your Canadian







G-Byte's from Canada and I'm sorry to say we have not heard from him in a while









Regarding event idea's... I like how Gyro and Gandolf have stepped up to even acknowledge my interest.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robit* 
I thought to my self...... Self is this true









I C what you did there.


----------



## dakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
Anyone have any thoughts as to whether the X6's will work on the board...

If they (ever) release a bios for the 965 then I can't see why it wouldn't.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
.... be serious

.... don't be serious


----------



## Tak

I just dropped a Phenom II x4 945 (95watt) processor in my AUSUS M2N32 SLI Premium Vista Edition mother board (BIOS 1304 beta).

After many hours of trying to get it working (would not even POST, trying different BIOS settings - swapping the old processor, X2 5600, in and out.)
I found that by dropping my memory speed down to 667 it all works fine - I wish I had found this site sooner, it would have saved me a lot of time.

I see that other people have had this problem also, but I cannot find any solution to get the memory back up to 800. I did find in the guide that I should put the memory volts up to 2.1volts but I hesitate to do this as it is rated at 1.8 volts and there is no reference to the problem that I am having.
I have also considered going back to a non Beta BIOS, but don't know if it will recognize this CPU.

I see that I also should be able to now run 2 x 2gig DDR2 memory at 1066 but hesitate to go and buy more memory until I can get my current memory back up to spec.

Also is there any way to to increase the NB to SB HT above x5 on this motherboard?


----------



## BuddhaKeks

Hi,
Can i install the 965 with an ATI HD5770 too? If i can, how?

Do i recognized that right, that its rly easy with the 940? Only bios 2209 and thats it?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tak* 
I just dropped a Phenom II x4 945 (95watt) processor in my AUSUS M2N32 SLI Premium Vista Edition mother board (BIOS 1304 beta).

After many hours of trying to get it working (would not even POST, trying different BIOS settings - swapping the old processor, X2 5600, in and out.)
I found that by dropping my memory speed down to 667 it all works fine - I wish I had found this site sooner, it would have saved me a lot of time.

I see that other people have had this problem also, but I cannot find any solution to get the memory back up to 800. I did find in the guide that I should put the memory volts up to 2.1volts but I hesitate to do this as it is rated at 1.8 volts and there is no reference to the problem that I am having.
I have also considered going back to a non Beta BIOS, but don't know if it will recognize this CPU.

I see that I also should be able to now run 2 x 2gig DDR2 memory at 1066 but hesitate to go and buy more memory until I can get my current memory back up to spec.

Also is there any way to to increase the NB to SB HT above x5 on this motherboard?

Some of these boards are just fussy with some ram.

I would at least try 1.9v @800, if it does not work,drop back to 667 and oc with the fsb to get the ram up to 800.

As for the nb to sb multi,I don't believe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BuddhaKeks* 
Hi,
Can i install the 965 with an ATI HD5770 too? If i can, how?

Do i recognized that right, that its rly easy with the 940? Only bios 2209 and thats it?

Please go here and fill in your system specs http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem .
We have no idea what board you trying to install it on.

Thanks

Gyro


----------



## Tak

I do not know a lot about this, but from what I have read anything above the 945 is designed for a mother board with dual power planes. There are ways around this, But depending on what mother board you have a 945 might be a better Idea.


----------



## Bobehud

I cant find much info on troubleshooting these i have this Mobo which is from 08' and i put a 9750 4 Gigs Corsair 1066 ram and a 500 gig WD blk HD with a 8800GT video card.
Upon booting all i get is a no signal prompt on the LCD...now understand i have to go today to get a new drive the one that came with the tower was an old PCI and i had to use a paperclip to open it...lol..long time since i did that.
Any advice from the ASUS guys.Im new to PC's and was going to build this for a moderate game and internet,do homework kinda thing for my god kids.
Any advice or testing procedures you'd use if you were in my shoes would be just great.


----------



## BuddhaKeks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Please go here and fill in your system specs http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem .
We have no idea what board you trying to install it on.

Thanks

Gyro


Done









=>
Can i install the 965 with an ATI HD5770 too? If i can, how?

Do i recognized that right, that its rly easy with the 940? Only bios 2209 and thats it?


----------



## BuddhaKeks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tak*


I do not know a lot about this, but from what I have read anything above the 945 is designed for a mother board with dual power planes. There are ways around this, But depending on what mother board you have a 945 might be a better Idea.


the 945 is AM3 like the 965 isnt it?


----------



## cannibal

Hi people! I got some good news, after makr a c: format, and carefully follow the recomended steps, I could set mi 955 to it's normal frequency!
I really want to thank A LOT to everyone in this thread for sharing all this info, and help averyone who need it.

















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1147053

This is what I get for now, of course, i will try to get some better numbers


----------



## mr-Charles

...._*Congrat's*_ 2 Ya cannibal







,

as well as _*WELCOME*_







to this thread of this forum ! ! !

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## BuddhaKeks

bettern then 4ghz? OO

edit: Can i install the 965/955 with an ATI HD5770 too? If i can, how?

Do i recognized that right, that its rly easy with the 940? Only bios 2209 and thats it?

Edit: I noticed that i can install sys tools 6.02 without a nvidia gpu. Can i do it with 6.02?


----------



## dkmyirl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BuddhaKeks*


bettern then 4ghz? OO

edit: Can i install the 965/955 with an ATI HD5770 too? If i can, how?

Do i recognized that right, that its rly easy with the 940? Only bios 2209 and thats it?

Edit: I noticed that i can install sys tools 6.02 without a nvidia gpu. Can i do it with 6.02?


Yes I have the 965 cpu installed with a HD4870 card. I just used tools version 6.02 and it works well. Go back a couple of pages I have a small work around to get the profiles to load.


----------



## BuddhaKeks

haha, 6.06 works again without a nvidia gpu. Anyone tried it with 6.06?

@dkmyirl Dont u have to load the profile everytime at a startup by urself?


----------



## dkmyirl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BuddhaKeks*


haha, 6.06 works again without a nvidia gpu. Anyone tried it with 6.06?

@dkmyirl Dont u have to load the profile everytime at a startup by urself?


Well I did have a shortcut saved to my desktop which loaded the profile for me, but thx to you tipping me off on 6.06 I installed that and it loads the profiles for me automatically.

ty

while I'm here could anyone recommend a cpu cooler for this board, at present I have the stock cooler running but it's quite loud. Even turning the fan down to 90% raises the temps by a few degrees so I guess a better cooler is the way to go.


----------



## BuddhaKeks

np. Then i buy now a 955/965 and try it too







.

Get a Noctua, i think thats the best one.


----------



## Woltereck

anyone try the new bios release by ASUS, they claim it fully supports the new am3 chips.

for the M2N-SLI Deluxe, version 5001 (beta of course). said to fix the cold boot issue without having to restart.


----------



## kolos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woltereck*


anyone try the new bios release by ASUS, they claim it fully supports the new am3 chips.

for the M2N-SLI Deluxe, version 5001 (beta of course). said to fix the cold boot issue without having to restart.


In my case it's really fixed booting issue, so I recommend to upgrade.


----------



## BuddhaKeks

is this update coming too for the m2n32?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BuddhaKeks*


is this update coming too for the m2n32?


 We sure hope so but only ASUS can give us a definate answer on that.


----------



## hitoriko

its offical!

AMD new hexa cores will be backwards compatible with AM2+ boards and DDR2 this means that we may beable to continue to use these boards!

PS im going to test this theroy out but i need your help! - im saving for a hexacore and a hdd unless you guys wanna help me out


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
its offical!

AMD new hexa cores will be backwards compatible with AM2+ boards and DDR2 this means that we may beable to continue to use these boards!

PS im going to test this theroy out but i need your help! - im saving for a hexacore and a hdd unless you guys wanna help me out









Good Luck w/that... Perhaps if more club members were into a club competition of some sort than you might have a chance at winning something to get you towards the new Hexa core.


----------



## dakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BuddhaKeks* 
is this update coming too for the m2n32?

It actually makes me jealously angry that they sorted the cheaper model motherboard first!









(No offence intended for M2N-SLI owners







)


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dakn* 
It actually makes me jealously angry that they sorted the cheaper model motherboard first!









(No offence intended for M2N-SLI owners







)

From a business stand point it makes perfect sense to me. If you look at it this way. M2N SLI and M2N SLI Deluxe mobo's don't overvolt and overclock as far as the M2N32 SLI Deluxe mobo's do so ASUS will see less RMA issues on less expensive enthusiast boards. Additionally there will be less options in the bios meaning easier for ASUS to update the bios file.


----------



## dakn

Good points N2Gaming.
I'm just getting a bit fed up with it not running as I would like, but it is my own fault for choosing that cpu in the first place! Hopefully it's just a sign that they will get round to updating it *soon*.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dakn* 
Hopefully it's just a sign that they will get round to updating it *soon*.

This


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Good Luck w/that... Perhaps if more club members were into a club competition of some sort than you might have a chance at winning something to get you towards the new Hexa core.
















what do you mean?


----------



## BuddhaKeks

can i use overdrive 3.0 to overclock the 955?

And is there anywhere a guid for the overclocking of the 955 and the m2n32?


----------



## jmccaughin

This is how much I have my phenom ii overclocked: 3.6GhZ on water cooling



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1155939


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BuddhaKeks* 
can i use overdrive 3.0 to overclock the 955?

And is there anywhere a guid for the overclocking of the 955 and the m2n32?

theres a link on the front page to a HOW - TO i did its also in my sig below

any questions ask in here and the gang and i will try answer

Hito


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmccaughin* 
This is how much I have my phenom ii overclocked: 3.6GhZ on water cooling



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1155939

should have heaps more in it - if that voltage is reading right you should beable to top the 4.0ghz mark!


----------



## BuddhaKeks

Quote:

Remove the power from the PC - TAKE THE POWER COARD OUT - remove the side panel so you can access your motherboard. Reset the Bios if you don't know how to do this I suggest you stop now and read more about computers before venturing further.
Yeah ok, i should stop now... Of course its my bad english but how do i reset the bios? Battery out? Jumper? Didnt find anything in the manual...

edit: ok found it... 2209 installed. I only need the cpu now


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BuddhaKeks*


Yeah ok, i should stop now... Of course its my bad english but how do i reset the bios? Battery out? Jumper? Didnt find anything in the manual...

edit: ok found it... 2209 installed. I only need the cpu now










No worries mate

let me know if you have anymore problems


----------



## Gyro

More news from Asus today

M2N-sli bios 5001 is out today.

Get it here; ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/M2N-SLI/

Gyro


----------



## BuddhaKeks

ok i have more problems now







.

Before the windows is starting picture is coming the pc restarts...

I didi everything like in the guide. Only my ps2 keyboard is connected. no usb.

any ideas? format an reinstall windows 7?

ah and without multiplifier and volt adjustment i get into windows wit 4x800mhz
*
edit: *now i have seen the windows is starting pic, but then it restarted again









ist right to change the multi and voltage in the menu for JumperFree Configuaration?

ok, even if i put everything back to auto he dont go into windows too. Only if i reset to defaults, it works. Is the Reason of course that i deactivated usb legacy support.


----------



## BuddhaKeks

Ok, i didnt use system tools from nvidia now becaus i didnt find the option for each core... Now i checked my system over diffrent progs. Sometimes its 3,6 ghz and in other ones 800mhz... What do i have now 800 or 3.6?

Oh and can anyone post e a pic from the nvidia system tool with the options?

Edit: prie95 runs now for 25 mins: idle: 40CÂ° and 45CÂ° atm
Edit: For over 30 min now: max Temp=46Â°C


----------



## BuddhaKeks

ok i think 800 is right... My Wii Emulator is that slow ^^. So where do i finde the options in nvidia sys tool?


----------



## rusky1

did you change your power settings to performance? If its set to default you wont see the core option


----------



## hitoriko

Ok did you change the multi in bios? did you change the voltage to 1.35 in bios and did you install the system tools program?

 <!-- AME Google Spreadsheet --> http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AsnoPOxBeW1CdFlHZElrUF9lcjc4MC1YSnAwNV9laVE&gid=2 Google Spreadsheet

on the first page where it has the roster for those who have joined the club theres a How to for these cpus, if you didn't follow every step its going to be hard fr me to work out whats going on

PS what specs is your power supply


----------



## BuddhaKeks

Quote:



Ok did you change the multi in bios? did you change the voltage to 1.35 in bios and did you install the system tools program?


yes yes yes and i did everything ike in the introduction

Quote:



did you change your power settings to performance?


where?

power suly has 450 Watt

edit: btw i am german and i dont know how it is rly called in the english windows. But i think i found the power settings in the control pannel. I have there only 2 options power saving mode and balanced. balanced is activated.

Edit2: I think the biggest prob is that i dont find the option for each cpu in the nvidia control pannel. In my post with the pics u can see my options


----------



## BuddhaKeks

OH LOL!!! IDONT KNOW WHY, but my bios is 1603 lol

can i just install 2209 without erasing with the jumper?


----------



## BuddhaKeks

***, i flashed and when i enter again ez flash it says bios version is 1603... 2209.bin is on c:

***?


----------



## BuddhaKeks

ok, i downloaded again and tried it, after checking the bios he says the updated rom is 1603... Oo


----------



## BuddhaKeks

ok found something out. I deleted the 2009 and put the 2205 to c: 
When i go now to ez flash and search the file i only see a 2209... w t f?

any ideas? Try to flash on a other way?

edit: got it, i used a usb stick, now lets see what happens

edi2: why does my usb only works in windows, even deactivate usb legacy dont help in dos or bios...


----------



## BuddhaKeks

Ok still same prob, i installed 2209, made multiplifier to 16 vollt to 1,3375. But i still dont find the option in nvidea system tools...


----------



## N2Gaming

Are you using the most recent system tools software? Did you disable CnQ in the bios. Did you set your cpu Vcore to a static setting? Did you set your OS power management properties to performance? We can not help you unless you do all of those I just asked. Additionally you may try uninstalling your Sys tools and then uninstalling your Display drivers followed by installing the most recent display drivers followed by the most recent sys tools.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## Diablo2424

Hey everyone, I recently was given an Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe with an Athlon 64 x2 4200+ (Here). This will be a big upgrade either way for me coming from my Socket 754 Athlon 64 3000+... however, I am looking at getting a Phenom II x2 550 Black Edition, as it is a cheaper (and AM2+ instead of AM3) version of my other option, the Phenom II x4 940 BE.

So, I was wondering if I DO get the Phenom II x2 550BE, do one of the various BIOS versions for this M2N-SLI Deluxe support NVCC so I can unlock the two disabled cores on this CPU?

Sorry I don't know anything about his board, as it was my brother's (who is not into OC'ing/tweaking) and I don't have a PSU strong enough to boot it up and play with it yet.

Also note that I am going to be water cooling soon and I plan on pushing the CPU with OC'ing/tweaking etc... and I've heard the 550BE is a good CPU for pushing, esp. for ~$100.

Thanks in adv.


----------



## BuddhaKeks

Are you using the most recent system tools software?

u mean nvidia system tools yes? I used first 6.0.2 and 6.0.6, now i installed 6.0.5 with my old nvidia card. But i dont see the stupid option.

Quote:

did you change your power settings to performance?
where?
btw i am german and i dont know how it is rly called in the english windows. But i think i found the power settings in the control pannel. I have there only 2 options power saving mode and balanced. balanced is activated.

CnQ was disabled from beginning

Quote:

Did you set your cpu Vcore to a static setting?
yes to 1.3375


----------



## BuddhaKeks

OMG, i had to click a button to see the performance option in Windows...

I LOVE U. I am working for 10 hours at the pc... In Germany its 6 a clock in the morning ^^. Ok i made one reinstall of windows, but ok







.

Edit:

YES IT WORKS!!!









edit: 
idle temp 40Â°C prime95 55Â°C. I can go up to 63Â°C max right?

And how can i save power now when the pc idle?


----------



## hitoriko

see told you it would be something simple

danke


----------



## BuddhaKeks

yeah









Ok i tried now 3.6ghz. Idle Temp is 45Â°C and with Prime95 60Â°C. Thats ok right?

Now I only have one more prob, only at windows is my keyboard working perfect. In Bios too, but to get into the bios i have to use a ps2 keyboard... Any Ideas why?

Here my Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1158395










And another thing: How can i make now the cpu dont use that much watts when it idle


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BuddhaKeks* 
yeah









Ok i tried now 3.6ghz. Idle Temp is 45Â°C and with Prime95 60Â°C. Thats ok right?

Now I only have one more prob, only at windows is my keyboard working perfect. In Bios too, but to get into the bios i have to use a ps2 keyboard... Any Ideas why?

Here my Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1158395










60 is the max that that cpu likes - get better cooling or lower your overclock

i've found that its a power supply issuse same thiing was happening with mine once i installed a bigger PSU it fixed it


----------



## hitoriko

and guys this is what i've been working on since 8pm (its now 945pm)

Link


----------



## kitekrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


More news from Asus today

M2N-sli bios 5001 is out today.

Get it here; ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/M2N-SLI/

Gyro


 How is this news when I see no *documentation* what so ever about a BIOS labeled 5001 when the previous version is 1002. I'm a little suspicious since it's from their ftp.


----------



## kitekrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kitekrazy*


How is this news when I see no *documentation* what so ever about a BIOS labeled 5001 when the previous version is 1002. I'm a little suspicious since it's from their ftp.


 My bad. It show up on their CPU chart but not the downloads.

Athlon IIX4 640 - are these new?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Diablo2424*


Hey everyone, I recently was given an Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe with an Athlon 64 x2 4200+ (Here). This will be a big upgrade either way for me coming from my Socket 754 Athlon 64 3000+... however, I am looking at getting a Phenom II x2 550 Black Edition, as it is a cheaper (and AM2+ instead of AM3) version of my other option, the Phenom II x4 940 BE.

So, I was wondering if I DO get the Phenom II x2 550BE, do one of the various BIOS versions for this M2N-SLI Deluxe support NVCC so I can unlock the two disabled cores on this CPU?

I've heard the 550BE is a good CPU for pushing, esp. for ~$100.


Welcome to OCN.

1st things first. Get the Ph II X4 940 BE if you have a choice and you can find one. Trust me you'll be happy you got a quad core instead of a double core. I see used 940's listed on ebay all the time w/starting bids of $90.00-ish or something like that. Your gonna be hard pressed to find a new x4 940 BE at a price to make it worth the purchase.

No you will not be able to unlock any CPU cores on this mobo. You would need an AMD chipset in order to do that. M2N series mobo's have Nvidia based chipsets "sorry".

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BuddhaKeks*


OMG YES IT WORKS!!!

And how can i save power now when the pc idle?


Congrats.










Unfortunately you'll have to use software to run your cpu in a Cool n Quiet mode to be able to run your cpu in a overclocked state while under load and then auto down clock when idleing. K10Stat is a good software for doing that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


and guys this is what i've been working on since 8pm (its now 945pm) Link










DDR2-1280 that's just sick hito. What kind of Everest read write speeds are you getting w/those spd's and timmings?


----------



## Diablo2424

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Welcome to OCN.

1st things first. Get the Ph II X4 940 BE if you have a choice and you can find one. Trust me you'll be happy you got a quad core instead of a double core. I see used 940's listed on ebay all the time w/starting bids of $90.00-ish or something like that. Your gonna be hard pressed to find a new x4 940 BE at a price to make it worth the purchase.

No you will not be able to unlock any CPU cores on this mobo. You would need an AMD chipset in order to do that. M2N series mobo's have Nvidia based chipsets "sorry".

Congrats.









Unfortunately you'll have to use software to run your cpu in a Cool n Quiet mode to be able to run your cpu in a overclocked state while under load and then auto down clock when idleing. K10Stat is a good software for doing that.








DDR2-1280 that's just sick hito. What kind of Everest read write speeds are you getting w/those spd's and timmings?


N2Gaming: Thanks for your reply! I was thinking the same thing about the 550 vs the 940... the two extra cores being enabled by default should make it worth the extra $$...

Regarding the chipset issue, that is something I did read about online and I was asking this question only because I have heard of some people with nForce chipset being able to use NVCC (aparrently it's nVidia's answer to AMD's ACC) to unlock the other two cores... but I do not know if any of the BIOS revision's for my specific board have NVCC built into them... So I am trying to find out if the M2N-SLI Deluxe has this NVCC or not... before I spend the extra $$ on the 940, plus I've heard the 550 being a C3 stepping can OC higher than the 940 since it's a C2 stepping? Or would this not matter since I plan on going with water?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diablo2424* 
About the 550 vs the 940... the two extra cores being enabled by default should make it worth the extra $$...?

Yes because there is never any guarantee that you will be able to unlock any cores and have the system or cpu be stable w/those cores unlocked. This is true on any mobo.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diablo2424* 
Regarding the chipset issue, that is something I did read about online and I was asking this question only because I have heard of some people with nForce chipset being able to use NVCC (aparrently it's nVidia's answer to AMD's ACC) to unlock the other two cores... ?

This would be news to me. I have not heard of any Nvidia chipsets being able to unlock any cores. You can shut cores off w/Nvidia chipsets but I have not heard of unlocking them. Maybe you could post a link to your source.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diablo2424* 
I've heard the 550 being a C3 stepping can OC higher than the 940 since it's a C2 stepping? Or would this not matter since I plan on going with water?

C3 as well as being a AM3 cpu will mean you prolly will have to use software to get the chip to run at default speeds where as w/the x4 940 you should " I say should because I don't know for sure but I think" be able to run at stock speeds by only using bios settings and not requiring any software to tweek the settings to run at stock or overclocked.

Regarding which is better a x2 or x4. Well the x2 is only an 80w cpu so you should be able to overclock it to the sky and back if that is your goal. Now if you want to run games on a cpu that don't or will not require much overclocking to do so than the x4 is the obviouse chioce for me.









AM3 cpu's will be a little more future proof in theory but if you already have ram for the AM2+ CPU's than your not gonna get any better RAM performance ouf of a AM3 cpu running in a AM2+ mobo any way so the point is moot.

Is AM3 C3 Rev: better for overclocking than AM2+ C2 Rev: I would think so. AM3 CPU's have the AM3 Ram controller which will allow you to do better things w/the chip than say a AM2+ chip but by minimul margins meaning the ram in AM3 will run at looser timings so the performance gain would not be to significant. However you would also be able to run the NB Frequency clocks a lot faster and that would also come into play for performance when considering going either AM2+ or AM3. There is several advantages in getting AM3 CPU's but you won't see most of those advantages while you run them on any AM2+ mobo w/DDR2 RAM.


----------



## Diablo2424

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Yes because there is never any guarantee that you will be able to unlock any cores and have the system or cpu be stable w/those cores unlocked. This is true on any mobo.


Regarding this, I am looking at purchasing a 550 BE from an individual that was using this CPU unlocked and OC'ed.. I do understand that my specific mobo may not be stable though..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


This would be news to me. I have not heard of any Nvidia chipsets being able to unlock any cores. You can shut cores off w/Nvidia chipsets but I have not heard of unlocking them. Maybe you could post a link to your source.










Yea, this is something I have read online, since I found out my M2N-SLI has nForce chipset (obv. since it's SLI, lol)...

See here and here ("2. Motherboard with ACC support (SB710 or SB750 southbridge) or NCC (Nvidia's answer to ACC) AND supports core unlocking. More on specific boards and manufacturers later.") Also click!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Regarding which is better a x2 or x4. Well the x2 is only an 80w cpu so you should be able to overclock it to the sky and back if that is your goal. Now if you want to run games on a cpu that don't or will not require much overclocking to do so than the x4 is the obviouse chioce for me.










Honestly, I don't really game at all, and if I do I am not into any new games that are out.. I am building this system more for the fun of it and plan on going water for two reasons, doing a water cooling setup is very interesting and enjoyable, and also I do want to see how much of an OC I can get out of the system... it's basically a toy system.. when I use my PC it's usually just for word documents/e-mail/internet browsing/listening to music... I MAY run a web server off of it, but even if so, it would be a low traffic basic site. That's one more reason I figured I would just go with the 550BE...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


AM3 cpu's will be a little more future proof in theory but if you already have ram for the AM2+ CPU's than your not gonna get any better RAM performance ouf of a AM3 cpu running in a AM2+ mobo any way so the point is moot.


Regarding this, I am running DDR2 RAM, and don't plan on upgrading anytime soon... if I do ever do it, it will be at LEAST a year or two from now and I will prob go x6 by then with DDR3...


----------



## N2Gaming

Damb this is a good deal.

*[Steam] Codemasters racing pack - $17.50 Steam Weekend deal*

Dirt, Dirt2, Grid, Fuel and Toca3 for $17.50 or you can buy them individually dirt cheap


----------



## adventfred

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
More news from Asus today

M2N-sli bios 5001 is out today.

Get it here; ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/M2N-SLI/

Gyro

can anyone confirm this
also if i update with this and it brick my pc would the crashfree kick in

Edit: winrar giving me an unexpected end of archive error

can some else download and confirm please


----------



## Diablo2424

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adventfred* 
can anyone confirm this
also if i update with this and it brick my pc would the crashfree kick in

Edit: winrar giving me an unexpected end of archive error

can some else download and confirm please

I haven't tried it yet on my board, but for confirmation see here: http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us


----------



## adventfred

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diablo2424* 
I haven't tried it yet on my board, but for confirmation see here: http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

wait this isnt for the regular m2n sli
thisis for the deluxe version


----------



## Diablo2424

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adventfred*


wait this isnt for the regular m2n sli 
thisis for the deluxe version










oohh, sorry, yea I have the Deluxe... different chipset.


----------



## adventfred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Diablo2424*


oohh, sorry, yea I have the Deluxe... different chipset.


yea but its in the m2n sli folder

also if i try to flash with this bios whats the worst that can happen


----------



## Ballyhoogames

I cannot get a PII x4 940 BE for a sensible price anywhere. Can anyone help? Have searched for a few weeks now and nothing is coming up save for silly Â£200+ prices.


----------



## kitekrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adventfred*


wait this isnt for the regular m2n sli 
thisis for the deluxe version










http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...Language=en-us

Check out the CPU support. It's updated. Phenom IIX4 945


----------



## dakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ballyhoogames*


I cannot get a PII x4 940 BE for a sensible price anywhere. Can anyone help? Have searched for a few weeks now and nothing is coming up save for silly Â£200+ prices.


AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition: Â£125.95inc. vat
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/164047


----------



## Ballyhoogames

That's the 955. Any boot issues with this?


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ballyhoogames*


That's the 955. Any boot issues with this?


you'll have to use the am3 guide to get it to work


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*









DDR2-1280 that's just sick hito. What kind of Everest read write speeds are you getting w/those spd's and timmings?



DDR3 on my new rig - im gonna ahve to save for a hexacore before i'll be back with the m2n32 crew

PS im now running the Super Pi 1mb top times so i suggest i see alot more of you guys in there!

Link


----------



## sirmonkey

just signed up but been watching the thread for a while so you dont have to welcome me.. but i have a serious question for you guys on the m2n-sli deluxe board..

just some notes before the screen shot.. this is my 4th m2n-sli deluxe board.. ive had constant problems with the chipsets.. but this time its not the chipset.. its some odd friggin voltage readings i am getting that are making absolutely no sense to me..

screen shot:
http://img709.imageshack.us/i/oddvoltages.png/
(its not letting me hyperlink the image)

so as you can see the voltages dont match up at all.. in the bios i have the core voltage under the jumper free config set to 1.55v with an offset of 100mV and well as you can see its no where near what its suppose to be and i cant figure out which ones correct.. my temps are at 56C under full load with this overclock.. on my other board with the same processor running 3.5ghz 1.465v my cpu temp was 48-50C so the temp leads me to believe asus probe II is correct and cpu-z is not which makes absolutely no sense.. how could cpu-z be off by such a large amount.. and yes i did check other programs all are showing the same voltage as cpu-z..

so my questions are which program is correct? and if anyone else has noticed this same problem?

*note: im running the beta bios released on 4/14/10 but this problem has been around since i got the board from asus about a year ago..


----------



## hitoriko

tried reinstalling CPU-z? what is your bios showing?


----------



## sirmonkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


tried reinstalling CPU-z? what is your bios showing?


bios doesnt show voltage.. only gives me options to set it at which its set at 1.55v with the offset 100mV option turned on.. about the only thing the HW monitor in the bios shows is cpu fan speed, cpu temp, system temp.. ive checked it with 4 different versions of cpu-z and its all been the same..


----------



## hitoriko

What else have you changed?

i've never had that many conflicts with voltage.... tried uninstalling both probe and cpuz then just using cpu-z?

im pretty sure the bios dopes show the voltage though


----------



## sirmonkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


What else have you changed?

i've never had that many conflicts with voltage.... tried uninstalling both probe and cpuz then just using cpu-z?

im pretty sure the bios dopes show the voltage though


i already uninstalled probe II even the old version showed the same voltage so i installed the newest version when i updated the bios last week.. since multiple programs are showing the same voltage as cpu-z i doubt thats the problem.. the only other setting ive changed was in the cpu config i told it to ignore the vcore setting on the processor which was 1.36v so that it wouldnt conflict with the cpu voltage setting in the jumper free config cpu voltage setting.. but no theres absolutely nothing in the bios that shows real time voltage's.. it lets me change +12v +3.3v and +5v settings but doesnt give me real time info on anything but temps and fan speeds unless theres some hidden page in the bios i dont know about..


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sirmonkey* 
the only other setting ive changed was in the cpu config i told it to ignore the vcore setting on the processor which was 1.36v so that it wouldnt conflict with the cpu voltage setting in the jumper free config cpu voltage setting..

that's your problem. switch it back and it will show the vcore.

Gyro


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
that's your problem. switch it back and it will show the vcore.

Gyro

beat me to it!


----------



## SchiTzo

Great thread been reading for months and finally joined.. The info here has been invaluable .I haven't OC'd yet but will as i get stable temps at stock... think i may have just got a "hot" cpu


----------



## TheSandman

hey guys, just letting yall know M2N-SLI normal 560SLI has a bios update dunno if it was mentioned but offical support for up to the Phenom II 945 is in


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SchiTzo*


Great thread been reading for months and finally joined.. The info here has been invaluable .I haven't OC'd yet but will as i get stable temps at stock... think i may have just got a "hot" cpu




Welcome to the club SchiTzo. I just finished adding you to the Google spread sheet. I'm going to be putting you on the club roster next.


----------



## sirmonkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
that's your problem. switch it back and it will show the vcore.

Gyro

yeah i just realized that a few minutes ago when my nvidia drivers crashed yet again and went back into the bios to mess with voltages.. its still not really that accurate because the voltage doesnt actually change.. if i keep going back and forth from one page back to that page then the voltage will change.. i think im just going to ignore cpu-z on this one.. still makes absolutely no sense why cpu-z is reporting a completely different voltage then the bios/asus probe II..


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diablo2424* 
See here and here ("2. Motherboard with ACC support (SB710 or SB750 southbridge) or NCC (Nvidia's answer to ACC) AND supports core unlocking. More on specific boards and manufacturers later.") Also click!

Sorry it took me so long to reply and thank you for the link. By the looks of the mobo's From with in the link you posted in your quote ^ up ^ there I'd have to say none of our Asus M2N series mobo's are capable of ACC in the manner you desire. The only Nvidia mobo's I see capable on that list w/the ACC options you desire in the BIOS are 8300 & 980a Chipset based mobo's. There is the full Asus list quoted from that link shown below w/out any M2N series mobo's. So it don't look like we will be lucky enough to unlock any disabled/locked cpu cores

Quote:

*Asus *See Special Note Above**
*GeForce 8300*
M4N78 Pro - 1004 Official Bios - SUCCESS!! *Thanks Henderson*
*nForce 980a SLI*
M4N82 Deluxe - 0906 Official Bios - SUCCESS!! Pending screenshot *Thanks biaxident*
*770G/SB710*
M4A77TD PRO - 1007/0316 Official Bios - SUCCESS!! / SUCCESS!! *Thanks flex0r and mymsll*
*785G/SB710*
M4A785D-M PRO - 405 Official Bios - SUCCESS!! *Thanks ptblank*
M4A785M - 0503 Official Bios - SUCCESS!! - *Thanks Bkobe7*
*785G/SB750*
M4A785TD-V EVO - 0410/0602 Official Bios - SUCCESS!!/SUCCESS!! - *Thanks Frefox1337 and DJLanceRock*
*790X/SB750*
M4A79XTD EVO - 0605/0704 Official Bios - SUCCESS!! / SUCCESS!! - *Thanks Mr Sprinkles and Lancer33*
*790FX/SB750*
M3A79-T Deluxe - 0030 Mod Bios - SUCCESS!!
M4A79 Deluxe - 1602 Official Bios - SUCCESS!!
M4A79T Deluxe - 0079 Mod Bios/1801 Official Bios - SUCCESS!!/TRI-CORE SUCCESS!! *Thanks T1Cybernetic*
Crosshair III Formula - 0702 / 1003 - *FAILURE* / SUCCESS!! *Thanks Gz1*
*790GX/SB750*
M3A78-T - 0023 Mod Bios - SUCCESS!!
M4A78-E - 1204/1803 Official Bios - SUCCESS!! / SUCCESS!! *Thanks Tyr5*
M4A78-E SE - 0023 Mod Bios - SUCCESS!!
M4A78T-E - 1402 Official Bios - SUCCESS!! - SUCCESS #2!! *Thanks AMDRick*
*890GX/SB850*
M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3 - 0307 Official Bios - SUCCESS!! *Thanks habib_his*
I hope that helps.


----------



## TheSandman

well cancleing buying AM3 board and DDR3, gonna grab an X4 945 now that we have support this board will get some more life


----------



## kitekrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSandman* 
well cancleing buying AM3 board and DDR3, gonna grab an X4 945 now that we have support this board will get some more life









Yeah, I just bought a Phenom 9650 for that board about a month ago.


----------



## hitoriko

anyone with an old x2 chip they want to donate to me?


----------



## BuddhaKeks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
60 is the max that that cpu likes - get better cooling or lower your overclock

i've found that its a power supply issuse same thiing was happening with mine once i installed a bigger PSU it fixed it

I thought 62CÂ° is max for 24/7

what has a bigger Power Supply to do with usb? Oo

Waht are u doing against the big power consumption? C&Q dont work right?


----------



## Diablo2424

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Sorry it took me so long to reply and thank you for the link. By the looks of the mobo's From with in the link you posted in your quote ^ up ^ there I'd have to say none of our Asus M2N series mobo's are capable of ACC in the manner you desire. The only Nvidia mobo's I see capable on that list w/the ACC options you desire in the BIOS are 8300 & 980a Chipset based mobo's. There is the full Asus list quoted from that link shown below w/out any M2N series mobo's. So it don't look like we will be lucky enough to unlock any disabled/locked cpu cores
I hope that helps.

Ahh, yea after doing a little more reading around, I was able to come to this conclusion as well, unfortunate, but oh well. For a board this old we can't really complain, at least we are able to put AM2+ and AM3 CPU's in it now! 

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BuddhaKeks* 
I thought 62CÂ° is max for 24/7

what has a bigger Power Supply to do with usb? Oo

Waht are u doing against the big power consumption? C&Q dont work right?

Because the power thats being drawn is more than the PSU can handle and the usb devices all draw from the PSU - do a power draw test on your PSU and see the watts used - also not that that CPU is a 125w version and this board isn't designed to work with them

60 is the max that amd reconmends and even if it were 62 i'd rather have a 2 degree lower because then you know your under the MAX level

C&Q has to be disabled to have a stable overclock so theres no power problems


----------



## brokensoldier

I have this board in me media server pc - is it still a viable board for games like bfbc2 (and by viable, I mead good framerate)?


----------



## dakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brokensoldier* 
I have this board in me media server pc - is it still a viable board for games like bfbc2 (and by viable, I mead good framerate)?

Well it of course depends what CPU and graphics card you have in it!

You can see that a lot of users have good stuff in it running fine.
I play bfbc2 and I get 50+ fps @ 1920x1200 maxed setting and 8xAA/16xAF


----------



## adventfred

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kitekrazy* 
http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...Language=en-us

Check out the CPU support. It's updated. Phenom IIX4 945

Sweet but no crashfree bios support yet


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sirmonkey* 
yeah i just realized that a few minutes ago when my nvidia drivers crashed yet again and went back into the bios to mess with voltages.. its still not really that accurate because the voltage doesnt actually change.. if i keep going back and forth from one page back to that page then the voltage will change.. i think im just going to ignore cpu-z on this one.. still makes absolutely no sense why cpu-z is reporting a completely different voltage then the bios/asus probe II..

I would trust the cpu-z vcore reading.
The difference between bios and software vcore readings are always off.
For example if I set vcore to 1.300v in the bios it shows as 1.344v in hw mon and cpu-z and everest.
setting it to not ignore just makes it display in hw,it is not for setting the voltage.

good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brokensoldier* 
I have this board in me media server pc - is it still a viable board for games like bfbc2 (and by viable, I mead good framerate)?

What board do you have?

ot, are you a member of the ppcli?

Gyro


----------



## BuddhaKeks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


Because the power thats being drawn is more than the PSU can handle and the usb devices all draw from the PSU - do a power draw test on your PSU and see the watts used - also not that that CPU is a 125w version and this board isn't designed to work with them

60 is the max that amd reconmends and even if it were 62 i'd rather have a 2 degree lower because then you know your under the MAX level

C&Q has to be disabled to have a stable overclock so theres no power problems


How many watts have ur PSU?


----------



## brokensoldier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dakn*


Well it of course depends what CPU and graphics card you have in it!

You can see that a lot of users have good stuff in it running fine.
I play bfbc2 and I get 50+ fps @ 1920x1200 maxed setting and 8xAA/16xAF



Wow - I found this thread by accident. I've been spec'ing out a new system for gaming, but having a wife and kids really limits the cash I can put toward it. I expected to get an i5 750 and msi gd65 in a new system, but if you guys are getting 50+ fps then I may not have to spend so much.

I have two systems at the moment, an app/gaming system and a media server. The gaming system has the ASUS P5B-E and the media server has the M2N32-SLI.

For the cpu, I have been given a Q8300 from a friend, and for the gpu I have the GeForce GTX 275OC that just bought off another friend.

Can I pull off 50+ fps with these components?
Should I use the P5B or the M2N32?

Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


What board do you have?

ot, are you a member of the ppcli?

Gyro


I have the ASUS P5B-E in my gaming machine, and in the media server I have the M2N32-SLI, but I can swap these out if one is superior (can't find a VS thread yet...).

I am retired from the PPCLI.


----------



## canadish

I have read some of the reviews for the M/board. and was wondering what exactly the process is for O/C 590 sli chipset. I see it is clocked at 200mhz, and have read a review stating they got a stable o/c of 266. Locked PCI express to 100mhz. Set the CPU multiplier to x7, and switched memory to 553mhz. When they passed the 250 mhz barrier, increase voltage to C51XE chipset to 1.3v.
I am assuming in the bios this is NB to SB HT frequency, under chipset. Now where do you change the voltage to the chipset? What exactly does this process achieve by O/C the chipset? 
I would like to start experimenting with O/C so I thought I would start with the m/board any advice and feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BuddhaKeks* 
How many watts have ur PSU?

1010w OCZ PSU


----------



## TheSandman

is it normal on these that i can set CPU Voltage to 1.5v with a Phenom 1 but CPUz records 1.2V anyway, is there no voltage control with the M2N-SLI and AMD Phenom Chips?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brokensoldier*


Wow - I found this thread by accident. I've been spec'ing out a new system for gaming, but having a wife and kids really limits the cash I can put toward it. I expected to get an i5 750 and msi gd65 in a new system, but if you guys are getting 50+ fps then I may not have to spend so much.

I have two systems at the moment, an app/gaming system and a media server. The gaming system has the ASUS P5B-E and the media server has the M2N32-SLI.

For the cpu, I have been given a Q8300 from a friend, and for the gpu I have the GeForce GTX 275OC that just bought off another friend.

Can I pull off 50+ fps with these components?
Should I use the P5B or the M2N32?

Thanks!

I have the ASUS P5B-E in my gaming machine, and in the media server I have the M2N32-SLI, but I can swap these out if one is superior (can't find a VS thread yet...).

I am retired from the PPCLI.


I don't know enough about intel to make a comparison, but I do know if you put a x4 940be or an x3 720be in the m2n32-sli with that gtx 275 you'll have a screaming rig that can perform as good as newer rigs.
If you have'nt already, look at the spreadsheet on the first page that'll give you and idea of what this board is capable of.

OT; My father was with 3bn ppcli in korea 52-53.
I was in the service in the 70's myself.veh tech @ cfb kingston.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *canadish*


I have read some of the reviews for the M/board. and was wondering what exactly the process is for O/C 590 sli chipset. I see it is clocked at 200mhz, and have read a review stating they got a stable o/c of 266. Locked PCI express to 100mhz. Set the CPU multiplier to x7, and switched memory to 553mhz. When they passed the 250 mhz barrier, increase voltage to C51XE chipset to 1.3v.
I am assuming in the bios this is NB to SB HT frequency, under chipset. Now where do you change the voltage to the chipset? What exactly does this process achieve by O/C the chipset? 
I would like to start experimenting with O/C so I thought I would start with the m/board any advice and feedback would be greatly appreciated.


Here is a good place to start ;http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSandman*


is it normal on these that i can set CPU Voltage to 1.5v with a Phenom 1 but CPUz records 1.2V anyway, is there no voltage control with the M2N-SLI and AMD Phenom Chips?


There is no voltage control on the m2n-sli.
It is auto set to the stock voltage the cpu installed.
Sorry.
















Gyro


----------



## sirmonkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BuddhaKeks*


I thought 62CÂ° is max for 24/7

what has a bigger Power Supply to do with usb? Oo

Waht are u doing against the big power consumption? C&Q dont work right?


62C is the throttle temp with the shut down temp at about 69-70C.. ive run 3 different phenom II processors and each one actually had a different throttle temp and shut off temp.. my x2 550 throttled at 65C and shut off at 72C my 940 just plain BSOD's at 60C no matter what.. and a 955 i used on a different build for some one never even throttled and just shut off at 70C.. could be motherboard differences or the processors themselves.. never really bothered to look into it..


----------



## sirmonkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brokensoldier* 
Wow - I found this thread by accident. I've been spec'ing out a new system for gaming, but having a wife and kids really limits the cash I can put toward it. I expected to get an i5 750 and msi gd65 in a new system, but if you guys are getting 50+ fps then I may not have to spend so much.

I have two systems at the moment, an app/gaming system and a media server. The gaming system has the ASUS P5B-E and the media server has the M2N32-SLI.

For the cpu, I have been given a Q8300 from a friend, and for the gpu I have the GeForce GTX 275OC that just bought off another friend.

Can I pull off 50+ fps with these components?
Should I use the P5B or the M2N32?

Thanks!

I have the ASUS P5B-E in my gaming machine, and in the media server I have the M2N32-SLI, but I can swap these out if one is superior (can't find a VS thread yet...).

I am retired from the PPCLI.

a x4 940 will kill the q8300.. especially when you start overclocking since the q8300 doesnt overclock that great to begin with.. you will have absolutely no problems with being cpu limited in games on the GTX 275 unless your playing at a very low resolution like 1280x1024 but at that point you would be hitting 100FPS+ anyways.. use the m2n32-sli.. should work perfectly fine with a x4 940.. then move your gaming system to your media server with the q8300..


----------



## Lordsheol

Hey ya mates, mind adding me to Club... Hope my signature posts my Validatation... if not then I think this is it... lol...


----------



## N2Gaming

I just poped in to say hi to every one.


----------



## hitoriko

Hey mate!


----------



## actuality

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sirmonkey*


62C is the throttle temp with the shut down temp at about 69-70C.. ive run 3 different phenom II processors and each one actually had a different throttle temp and shut off temp.. my x2 550 throttled at 65C and shut off at 72C my 940 just plain BSOD's at 60C no matter what.. and a 955 i used on a different build for some one never even throttled and just shut off at 70C.. could be motherboard differences or the processors themselves.. never really bothered to look into it..


According to Coretemp my Phenom II 940 @3.5ghz hit 70C the other day Prime95ing with no adverse effects. Usually it wouldnâ€™t go higher than 60C but I decided to dial back the fan and see if it would autoshutdown (stupid thing to do I realise







)

Anyway due to the fact absolutely nothing happened at this temperature leads me to doubt Coretemps reading


----------



## N2Gaming

This topic has been tossed around many times in the club discussions. Many members have used several combination of tests to determine the actual cpu temperature. Some of these tests I have done my self. I placed probes at the IHS level that were plugged into fan controllers to give me a reading. Other users have pointed Lazer temperature scanners at the IHS to read the actual temperatures of the IHS. Almost every person to test and run a Ph II cpu's in these mobo's have concluded from their tests that the mobo cpu temp sensors are off by some amount higher than what they should actually be reading. with that said I urge you to not dismiss the alleged false readings all together by abandoning your attemps to find out what your true cpu temperatures actually are. After all the more you know the better off you will be.









IMO these high temp readings should not be taken too seriously though and the simple fact that you noticed your temps were higher than normal for your cpu tells me your doing the right thing by checking on the health of your babies to prevent them from being sent to an early cpu heavan







.

Many temperature sensors can give false readings and be off for any number of reasons and todate it has been speculated that it is a bios coding issue that causes these false readings_._ This is the second most asked and one of the biggest concerns we see in this club. I think the number one question asked is " if these cpu's be it a Ph II, Athlon II or Opteron actually work in these M2N series Mobo's?" I am happy to answer yes every time w/words of caution on the many problems associated w/using these AM2+ & AM3 cpu's in these mobo's.

Asus has done a great job in supporting your products and that should not be taking w/a grain of salt. There are several companies of which I will not name that drop support on EOL hardware. The simple fact that ASUS has released many bios updates including the most recent 5001 w/AM3 cpu support should not be forgotten when it comes to your next mobo upgrade. Oh did I mention how well they support their product when it comes to RMA's







Keep up the good job ASUS. We love you. Hopefully some day ASUS will be able to fix the temp sensor reading issues associated with AM2+ and AM3 CPU's.

*Question:*

Can can some one using the new 5001 bios's and either an AM2+ or AM3 cpu please tell us if your temp sensors are still a little wacky and still giving false readings or if ASUS was able to fix the problem on the latest bios 5001 ? I'm thinking this may be an indication of possible future bios updates for the other popular M2N series mobo's and the ability to read the cpu temperatures acurately.









If your still reading this then your bored like me...









Have a great day guys,

N2G


----------



## Ballyhoogames

So, does the new BIOS mean you don't have to do the work around using socket AM3? I ask because trying to find a 940 AM2+ for a sensible price is proving impossible.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ballyhoogames*


So, does the new BIOS mean you don't have to do the work around using socket AM3? I ask because trying to find a 940 AM2+ for a sensible price is proving impossible.



No, you still have to use the nv tools for the 955/965.
The cpu support is for 945 and down.

Where are you from,maybe we can help you find one.
Have you searched the for sale section here.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Thanks. London. Not looked at the forums I admit. Will do so now. However I have Googled until my fingers were bleeding. The only one I came across is going for over Â£200 which is insane.


----------



## Gyro

Here is a post with some links to online retailers in the uk ;http://www.overclock.net/faqs/48557-...resources.html.

Not sure how many links are still good ,it's a rather old post.
There is a more up to date list somewhere in here,but I have not found it yet.
Any one else remember?

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Nothing in the UK sites though found something in Newegg.com from the US. $127.99. Now where's that conversion site!

EDIT: Bugger. No international shipping options!


----------



## wembleycomputersolutions

Hi Guys, I am new here and would like to introduce myself - Im Sal from London.
I have an ASUS M2N32-SLI DELUXE and the problem I have is that when powering on, the fans start and then cut out after 5 secs, The green led is on, on the motherboard. I took the whole thing apart and cleaned it and have replaced the PSU. The old Antec PSU was damaged by the way.

The thing is, without the CPU connected it does not cut out but obviously nothing is displayed on screen?? However i recently took out the cpu cleaned that and the heatsink, reapplied thermal paste and took out the cmos battery and it turned on and stayed on however there was no display on the screen???

But Alas it is now switching off after 5 secs again. I could use some help here please. On the main ASUS Website Forum many people have reported the same problem.


----------



## hitoriko

cheaper to buy a 995be and do the hack - although you have to muck about getting it to work and o/c its a better option than buying a am2 for the same price.


----------



## Bully

Hey









I currently have BIOS version 1701 on my M2N SLi - Deluxe board, however after installing a Athlon 7850 BE CPU i cannot for the life of me get it to stable OC. I can run Prime for countless hours on standard settings, but by increasing the Multi to 14.5 or even 15 it will error within 30 seconds which leaves me with a semi stable system @ 3.00 ghz.

Could this be an issue with the CPU or is there a way around with an updated BIOS? ( according to Asus this is the latest for this board )

I have also tried loosening timings on memory, increasing CPU voltage etc. I have already posted regarding this in the AMD section, but thought i'd try here as well before giving up on it.

Original post + advice (http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...k-edition.html)

Cheers


----------



## ahmedelbehery

Anyone here know if the phenom II 940 will exert more than 125 Watts on this board, is it safe though?


----------



## N2Gaming

Is any one here following or participating in the Chimp Challenge for OCNChimpin ? We need every bit of help we can get !


----------



## Gyro

Well ladies, this is the day M2N32-sli deluxe owners have been waiting for!
















Bios 5002 for M2N32-sli- Deluxe is here ;ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...-SLI%20Deluxe/.

Here are the newly supported cpu's;

Athlon IIX2 215(ADX215OCK22GQ),2.7GHz,512KB,rev.C2,65W,SocketA M3

Athlon IIX2 240e(AD240EHDK23GQ),2.8GHz,1MB,rev.C2,45W,

Athlon IIX2 255(ADX255OCK23GM),3.1GHz,512KB,rev.C3,65W,

Athlon IIX3 405e(AD405EHDK32GM),2.3GHz,512KB,rev.C3,45W,Socket AM3

Athlon IIX3 445( ADX445WFK32GM),3.1GHz,512KB,rev.C3,95W,SocketAM3

Athlon IIX4 605e(AD605EHDK42GM),2.3GHz,512KB,rev.C3,45W,Socket AM3

Athlon IIX4 635(ADX635WFK42GI),2.9GHz,512KB,rev.C2,95W,SocketA M3

Athlon IIX4 640(ADX640WFK42GM),3.0GHz,512KB,rev.C3,95W,SocketA M3

Phenom IIX2 550 (HDZ550WFK2DGI),3.1GHz,80W,rev.C2,SocketAM3,Dual-Core

Phenom IIX2 555( HDZ555WFK2DGM),3.2GHz,512KB,rev.C3,80W,SocketAM3

Phenom IIX3 705e (HD705EOCK3DGI),2.5GHz,65W,rev.C2,SocketAM3,Triple-Core

Phenom IIX3 715 (HDZ715WCJ3DGI),2.8GHz,95W,rev.C2,SocketAM2+,Tripl e-Core

Phenom IIX3 740 (HDZ740WFK3DGI),3.0GHz,95W,rev.C2,SocketAM3,Triple-

Phenom IIX4 820 (HDX820WFK4FGI),2.8GHz,95W,rev.C2,SocketAM3,Quad-Core

Phenom IIX4 905e (HD905EOCK4DGI),2.5GHz,65W,rev.C2,SocketAM3,Quad-Core

Phenom IIX4 910E(HD910EOCK4DGM),2.6GHz,65W,rev.C3,SocketAM3,Qu ad-Core

Phenom IIX4 925 (HDX925WFK4DGI),2.8GHz,95W,rev.C2,SocketAM3,Quad-Core

Phenom IIX4 945 (HDX945WFK4DGM),3.0GHz,2048KB,95W,rev.C3,SocketAM3 ,Quad-Core

Sempron 140,SDX140HBK13GQ,2.7GHz,1024K,rev.C2,45W,SocketAM 3

No support for x6 thuban,
No support for 955/965.You will still need the nv tools to run these cpu's.

This will probably be the last update we will get for this board.
Asus website is busy so I'll try to get details asap, but it should be the same as the support for the m2n-sli deluxe.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery* 
Anyone here know if the phenom II 940 will exert more than 125 Watts on this board, is it safe though?

It is safe to use 940 on these boards.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## GANDALF21502

GREAT TO SEE THIS!!! Anyone try it out yet???

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Well ladies, this is the day M2N32-sli deluxe owners have been waiting for!
















Bios 5002 for M2N32-sli- Deluxe is here ;ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...-SLI%20Deluxe/.

Here are the newly supported cpu's;

Athlon IIX2 215(ADX215OCK22GQ),2.7GHz,512KB,rev.C2,65W,SocketA M3

Athlon IIX2 240e(AD240EHDK23GQ),2.8GHz,1MB,rev.C2,45W,

Athlon IIX2 255(ADX255OCK23GM),3.1GHz,512KB,rev.C3,65W,

Athlon IIX3 405e(AD405EHDK32GM),2.3GHz,512KB,rev.C3,45W,Socket AM3

Athlon IIX3 445( ADX445WFK32GM),3.1GHz,512KB,rev.C3,95W,SocketAM3

Athlon IIX4 605e(AD605EHDK42GM),2.3GHz,512KB,rev.C3,45W,Socket AM3

Athlon IIX4 635(ADX635WFK42GI),2.9GHz,512KB,rev.C2,95W,SocketA M3

Athlon IIX4 640(ADX640WFK42GM),3.0GHz,512KB,rev.C3,95W,SocketA M3

Phenom IIX2 550 (HDZ550WFK2DGI),3.1GHz,80W,rev.C2,SocketAM3,Dual-Core

Phenom IIX2 555( HDZ555WFK2DGM),3.2GHz,512KB,rev.C3,80W,SocketAM3

Phenom IIX3 705e (HD705EOCK3DGI),2.5GHz,65W,rev.C2,SocketAM3,Triple-Core

Phenom IIX3 715 (HDZ715WCJ3DGI),2.8GHz,95W,rev.C2,SocketAM2+,Tripl e-Core

Phenom IIX3 740 (HDZ740WFK3DGI),3.0GHz,95W,rev.C2,SocketAM3,Triple-

Phenom IIX4 820 (HDX820WFK4FGI),2.8GHz,95W,rev.C2,SocketAM3,Quad-Core

Phenom IIX4 905e (HD905EOCK4DGI),2.5GHz,65W,rev.C2,SocketAM3,Quad-Core

Phenom IIX4 910E(HD910EOCK4DGM),2.6GHz,65W,rev.C3,SocketAM3,Qu ad-Core

Phenom IIX4 925 (HDX925WFK4DGI),2.8GHz,95W,rev.C2,SocketAM3,Quad-Core

Phenom IIX4 945 (HDX945WFK4DGM),3.0GHz,2048KB,95W,rev.C3,SocketAM3 ,Quad-Core

Sempron 140,SDX140HBK13GQ,2.7GHz,1024K,rev.C2,45W,SocketAM 3

No support for x6 thuban,
No support for 955/965.You will still need the nv tools to run these cpu's.

This will probably be the last update we will get for this board.
Asus website is busy so I'll try to get details asap, but it should be the same as the support for the m2n-sli deluxe.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## dakn

Note to self: Slow down and read before getting all excited...

Gutted no support for the 965!!!









Anyway...

Flashed the bios, rebooted. all working fine. USB keyboard now working in bios.

That's it, I waited and ASUS didn't come through for me. So it's goodbye from me and goodbye ASUS and hello Gigabyte!

Cyaz


----------



## mr-Charles

...look's to be page *600* with going on with posting's #*6000* .....
















_*CONGRAT's*_ to YOU all for here, { and let's keep it going ......... *going* ....... & going . . . }







>>> [ as well as thnx, *N2Gaming* & *Gyro*, for keeping this thread up and a running...]









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Is any one here following or participating in the Chimp Challenge for OCNChimpin ? We need every bit of help we can get !









yep im in (im at work now but my comp is at home folding away at 14001 PPD) 3.2ghz quad and a gtx280 stock clocks because i haven't found a stable OC for them


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dakn* 
Note to self: Slow down and read before getting all excited...

Gutted no support for the 965!!!









Anyway...

Flashed the bios, rebooted. all working fine. USB keyboard now working in bios.

That's it, I waited and ASUS didn't come through for me. So it's goodbye from me and goodbye ASUS and hello Gigabyte!

Cyaz









get the MSI board im using freaking awesome!


----------



## uweFR

Bios 5002 and phenomII 940 and m2n32 deluxe

did the flashing...









Cold-boot and software-reset issues are gone (so happy).

Still have to use num keys in the bios (ps2 keyboard) rather than the arrow keys.

btw. who said the m2n32 deluxe cant boot from usb drive? I am sure to have had read this over and over somewhere else. I spent hours with (closed) cd-rws and DVD rams (i was a flashing and burning dummy) until I tried my usb stick.

USB booting and flashing is just fine with the m2n32 deluxe.









edit:

after some restarts now the arrow keys work fine in bios
AND for the first time now I can boot fine with FSB 240 x 15 thats 3600MHz. My strong oscillations of the FSB freq. (+-5% sometimes on electrical power load at the usb bus) are also gone.

Although i didnt make real stresstests yet. Hope things go stable at FSB 240 from now on.

With bios 2009 i was able to work CAD and Illustraional for weeks at FSB 235 x 15 maximum.


----------



## kitekrazy

So has anyone flashed the 5001 BIOS on an M2N-SLI. I'm think of picking up an Phenom II 945 on the way home tomorrow.


----------



## uweFR

Ok, my board still has a power supply issue.

Never had such problems with my former Athlon X2 6400.

Things went better since Bios 5002 but when the 940 leaves idle, plus my usb devices (mouse, 3d-mouse, joystick when doing my fsim pay-ware work) affecting instantly all voltages according to everest monitor, making my FSB a little (+-1to5 MHz) drop&recover.

When then my huge cpu cooler spins up, massively all voltages and FSB get out of control and FSB drops about 10, 20, 50 MHz and recovers instantly without crashing the system.

I was ever since satisfied with my BeQuiet Straight Power 650W power-supply, but maybe it does not work as fine as i thought.

This weekend I connect all USBs via self powered Hub and will see what is going on then. But I guess (so far) the cpu cooler will still knock voltages then, because it is now the big ruler of this issue.

Does anybody suggest to set the nominal voltages bit higher by bios?
Say 3.3 V to exactly 3.3, 5 V to exactly 5 and 12 V to 12.5?
The default values for this board are bit lower.


----------



## SchiTzo

Hello all-
Thanks for all the info here... made the decision to drop in a 940 a no-brainer cost vs. performance upgrade. Looks like my 940 may just run hot. With a AC Freezer 64 pro hsf installed I was runnin 48C at idle, 65C+ under load. Just installed corsair h50 and idle stayed the same with full load reaching 57-59c. Bearable, but not what i was hoping to see. I'm runnin stock fsb/mult. @ 1.425v. other than increasing airflow thru this crappy case, was just wonderin if anything jumps out at you all that i'm missing? was really hopping to try hitting 3.8 with this rig, but am leary with high temps at stock.
Thanks in advance..


----------



## raptor5150

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SchiTzo* 
Hello all-
Thanks for all the info here... made the decision to drop in a 940 a no-brainer cost vs. performance upgrade. Looks like my 940 may just run hot. With a AC Freezer 64 pro hsf installed I was runnin 48C at idle, 65C+ under load. Just installed corsair h50 and idle stayed the same with full load reaching 57-59c. Bearable, but not what i was hoping to see. I'm runnin stock fsb/mult. @ 1.425v. other than increasing airflow thru this crappy case, was just wonderin if anything jumps out at you all that i'm missing? was really hopping to try hitting 3.8 with this rig, but am leary with high temps at stock.
Thanks in advance..

Did you cut out the grill on the back of your case for better radiator airflow? and I would add a second fan to the h50 for push/pull set up if ya havent already. I did that and it works great....the h50 club here has great help. My fan setup is like this fan>case>radiator>shroud>fan using 2 MC Blademaster fans, runs 30c idle and 43 max in prime95 for 30 min stock clocks and 25C ambient temp.


----------



## SchiTzo

Made an adjustment to blowhole fan this morning. now am idling at 35C and am getting to 49C under load. Not sure if the setup needed to "cure" or if the blowhole fan adjust did it. I just got hold of a 120MM fan that is design for a desk enclosure that runs off 120VAC and pushes a crapload(like feel it 10 feet away) of air... may use that to force air into the case after cutting away excess case material... could be an interesting weekend..

Thanks for the advice


----------



## AlexALX

Hello to all, sorry for my english (use google translate).

I have few questions...

1. Will amx phenom x6 1055t 125W to work on this motherboard? Officially support of course not, but someone has already tried to run?

2. I have 2 problems with the motherboard, namely with SLI, and the frequency of HT, this will sign below (translated as I can), but the question is - how to check the real frequency of HT and whether because of it have problems with SLI? At the Ukrainian/Russian overclockers I really did not answered.

I'll start with the problem of HT:

I have in tests (cpu-z, everest) HT frequency = 200 mhz, not 1000 mhz... In bios i have multiplier 5x, but if i see 200 mhz - multiplier is 1x...

See screenshots below:

note: i have 55 nm and g92b for GTS250.



And what is 16/16 buses? When I put on 8/8 anywhere I do not see the difference.

And problem with SLI:

When you enable SLI in the NVIDIA settings panel, and running games - there are lags ...

I tested the computer at very low temperatures, so please do not write that the computer can overheat and because of this lag. Here, just write the temperature when tested (tested on this winter -10 in street and open windows):
Idle:
Mother: 38-42 degrees
Percent: general sensor 38-40 degrees, the cores 29-33.
Video 1: 48-52 degrees
Video 2: 45-49 degrees
HDDs: 27-33 degrees

Load:
Mother: 40-45 degrees
Percent: general sensor 40-48, 34-43 cores (and this is when overclocked to 2.75 ghz)
Videos 1: 50-60 degrees
Video 2: without SLI 45-49, with SLI 45-55.
HDDs: 27-35 degrees

general sensor in cpu is wrong show temperature (I touched a finger at the base and when the sensor showed 70-80 degrees they were not there, so I think the temperature of the cores.).

According fps at test shows an increase, but if you look with your own eyes - that would see the lags and the fps is fake.

There were also tests win7 etc., but their results about cover those. I will not write them, but they are a little outdated, but the problem not solved.

I hope someone understood something, or I do not know much English, and if you need more information - give, just tell me what you need.

ps tried my CPU is dispersed above 2.75 ghz, only came to 3.0 ghz, above - motherboard not started, the tire with 240 mhz, but it is not BE processor. And in 2.75 i have real 9% acceleration (10% overclock), in 3.0 i have real 13-15% acceleration (20% overclock).


----------



## crash01

Hello, i have a question...what's max temp for m2n32sli? thx


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexALX* 
Hello to all, sorry for my english (use google translate).

I have few questions...

1. Will amx phenom x6 1055t 125W to work on this motherboard? Officially support of course not, but someone has already tried to run?

2. I have 2 problems with the motherboard, namely with SLI, and the frequency of HT, this will sign below (translated as I can), but the question is - how to check the real frequency of HT and whether because of it have problems with SLI? At the Ukrainian/Russian overclockers I really did not answered.

I'll start with the problem of HT:

I have in tests (cpu-z, everest) HT frequency = 200 mhz, not 1000 mhz... In bios i have multiplier 5x, but if i see 200 mhz - multiplier is 1x...

note: i have 55 nm and g92b for GTS250.

And what is 16/16 buses? When I put on 8/8 anywhere I do not see the difference.

And problem with SLI:

When you enable SLI in the NVIDIA settings panel, and running games - there are lags ...

I tested the computer at very low temperatures, so please do not write that the computer can overheat and because of this lag. Here, just write the temperature when tested (tested on this winter -10 in street and open windows):
Idle:
Mother: 38-42 degrees
Percent: general sensor 38-40 degrees, the cores 29-33.
Video 1: 48-52 degrees
Video 2: 45-49 degrees
HDDs: 27-33 degrees

Load:
Mother: 40-45 degrees
Percent: general sensor 40-48, 34-43 cores (and this is when overclocked to 2.75 ghz)
Videos 1: 50-60 degrees
Video 2: without SLI 45-49, with SLI 45-55.
HDDs: 27-35 degrees

general sensor in cpu is wrong show temperature (I touched a finger at the base and when the sensor showed 70-80 degrees they were not there, so I think the temperature of the cores.).

According fps at test shows an increase, but if you look with your own eyes - that would see the lags and the fps is fake.

There were also tests win7 etc., but their results about cover those. I will not write them, but they are a little outdated, but the problem not solved.

I hope someone understood something, or I do not know much English, and if you need more information - give, just tell me what you need.

ps tried my CPU is dispersed above 2.75 ghz, only came to 3.0 ghz, above - motherboard not started, the tire with 240 mhz, but it is not BE processor. And in 2.75 i have real 9% acceleration (10% overclock), in 3.0 i have real 13-15% acceleration (20% overclock).

Welcome AlexALX,

no one has tried an x6 cpu on this board yet.
For your sli problem I think it is the cpu that is causing the lag.
I had the same problem when I was running an x2 5000 with 2 x 9800gt in sli.
Your best bet is to oc your cpu a little.

As for the HT frequency,the settings are all good (5x200), as to why it is not
reading as 1000mhz is strange.
Try resetting bios to defaults ,see if that helps.
For the HT width leave those at 16.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crash01* 
Hello, i have a question...what's max temp for m2n32sli? thx

I don't understand the question.
What temp are you refering to mb/nb?

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## AlexALX

Quote:



Welcome AlexALX,

no one has tried an x6 cpu on this board yet.
For your sli problem I think it is the cpu that is causing the lag.
I had the same problem when I was running an x2 5000 with 2 x 9800gt in sli.
Your best bet is to oc your cpu a little.

As for the HT frequency,the settings are all good (5x200), as to why it is not
reading as 1000mhz is strange.
Try resetting bios to defaults ,see if that helps.
For the HT width leave those at 16.


Yes, I also suspect that the CPU weak for 2xGTS250, but I have all the same 4 core ... And so I wanted to buy phenom x4 955, but came x6 and now while I'm waiting ...

What about the BIOS - I tried it, and the results are not given, so I'm asking whether there is a real way to verify the frequency of HT ...


----------



## SchiTzo

My apologies for my last post was in wrong thread... but that being said it appears i'm stable at 3.4 using multiplier only at 1.375 idle is a little high but it seems this chip runs hot.
Many thanks out to all who have beaten the path in front of me.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1174863


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexALX* 
Yes, I also suspect that the CPU weak for 2xGTS250, but I have all the same 4 core ... And so I wanted to buy phenom x4 955, but came x6 and now while I'm waiting ...

What about the BIOS - I tried it, and the results are not given, so I'm asking whether there is a real way to verify the frequency of HT ...

Did this HT frequency problem start after you flashed bios to 5002.
Meaning it worked ok before you flashed the bios?
Everest and cpu-z should show the correct frequency.
It is set correctly in the bios.

Gyro


----------



## crash01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
I don't understand the question.
What temp are you refering to mb/nb?

Good luck

Gyro

Yes, everest tell me that i have 40C on Motherboard.


----------



## actuality

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crash01* 
Yes, everest tell me that i have 40C on Motherboard.

Out of interest does the figure ever change? I remember having a temp reading of 40C that everest picked up that was stuck there and didn't change a degree no matter what I did.

Also guys, just to let everyone know I have flashed to the 5002 BIOS successfully and this motherboard is still going strong


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crash01* 
Yes, everest tell me that i have 40C on Motherboard.

40c is fine.It will run warmer when running sli.
Does you case have a side panel fan.
I have a fan blowing at the mb from the side panel and it lowers my mb temps by 5c-10c.I will help gpu temps too.


----------



## AlexALX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Did this HT frequency problem start after you flashed bios to 5002.
Meaning it worked ok before you flashed the bios?
Everest and cpu-z should show the correct frequency.
It is set correctly in the bios.

Gyro


This problem was at all bios, and even when I had amd atlon 64 x2 5400 + (2.8 ghz) ... At this rate frequency? And I must say some political differences at 200 and 1000 mhz? Because apart from problems with SLI other is not seen ... Or maybe cpu-z everest just can not find the value of the multiplier and therefore considers both x1? After the rev motherboards are different, too, can be the difference ...


----------



## crash01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
40c is fine.It will run warmer when running sli.
Does you case have a side panel fan.
I have a fan blowing at the mb from the side panel and it lowers my mb temps by 5c-10c.I will help gpu temps too.

thx, i have sli too









When I had XP and PC Probe, the Asus's software alarms at 45C or 50C i dont remember









I havent fan on side panel, I have already too much fans







(4x120 in a little LianLi A05B)


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlexALX*


This problem was at all bios, and even when I had amd atlon 64 x2 5400 + (2.8 ghz) ... At this rate frequency? And I must say some political differences at 200 and 1000 mhz? Because apart from problems with SLI other is not seen ... Or maybe cpu-z everest just can not find the value of the multiplier and therefore considers both x1? After the rev motherboards are different, too, can be the difference ...


Try running 3dmark06, see what you get for a score,and post it here.
That might tell us something.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## AlexALX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Try running 3dmark06, see what you get for a score,and post it here.
That might tell us something.

Good luck

Gyro

3900-4000 score only 2 CPU tests... If change multiplier in the BIOS - no changes in score... for phenom x4 9850 @ 2.75 ghz this is normal or not?


----------



## kranshteun

Hello friends! I am not sure if you guys missed me or not-) In any way I am sorry for the long silence. The reasons is that I have finally decided to try a new Intel motherboard and a new CPU. I will forever be in love with my M2N32 but now I have a new machine to play with-) It has been good to know you all ! O and, If anyone is interested in buying my M2N32 Vista Premium Edition you are welcome to make an offer. I will be reasonable with price
Best regards!


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexALX* 
Yes, I also suspect that the CPU weak for 2xGTS250, but I have all the same 4 core ... And so I wanted to buy phenom x4 955, but came x6 and now while I'm waiting ...

What about the BIOS - I tried it, and the results are not given, so I'm asking whether there is a real way to verify the frequency of HT ...

Hey I am also from Ukraine! How is life? How long have you had your mobo for?
If you want you can write in Ukrainian or Russian!
regards!


----------



## hitoriko

are you using NVtools?

read the guide in my sig and see if any of hat helps


----------



## AlexALX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kranshteun*


Hey I am also from Ukraine! How is life? How long have you had your mobo for? 
If you want you can write in Ukrainian or Russian!
regards!


*Russian:*
Привет, ну у нас тут в Украине щас беспредел с политикой, но а так живём както) Если ты спросил сколько я использую смою материнскую плату - то года 2-3 уже, я плохо знаю английский, и переводу через онлайн переводчик в основном... Поэтому могу не понять о чём речь) И не знаю можно ли тут писать на других языках...









*English:*
I do not know whether this forum to speak in other languages .... If that - excuse me (sorry me?







bad translator).

And another thing ...

After updating BIOS to 5002 win xp xp3 x86 was to see 3 GB of RAM, up to this was 3.25 (2209 bios), and an old video card (9600gt) has seen 3.5 GB, I moved up to 2209 and still has not been a total of 3.25 only 3 GB, why not?


----------



## GANDALF21502

Well I updated to the 5002 BIOS from the 2205. I haven't tried to o/c above what I currently have it at, BUT my cpu temps dropped by about 8c...NICE...perhaps they have worked out a bug with the temp readings, not sure but all my programs show the drop as does the BIOS...


----------



## uweFR

With bios 2009 and windows xp64 i was unlucky with unstable board frequencies due to power-lack on the board, very warm CPU and coldboot- and softwarereset- problems.

How i made it rocksolide, cool and really fast:

CHANGES:

Flashed 5002 and added up to now 8Gig Ram

Installed Win7(64). Wow, microsoft seems not to be that dumb lately, impressed!

Replaced 2 of 3 harddisks "ancient, some years ago high end disks" by 1 todays samsung F2, so now i have only two HDs with 3 terrabyte. (with fewer power needs)

Now all USB devices (many, sucked the boards voltagepower) on a single self powered USB-Hub.

I kicked out the PhenomMsrTweaker software.

RESULT:
No kind of problems any more.
The new Bios together with win7 seems totally supporting all 940 BE features.
Bios Cool n Quiet is great now.

Diverse stability test where fine passed, and i heavily work now with lots of sensible data at the following settings:

( BE CAREFUL: Get rid of the PhenomMsrTweaker and reset its influence, before reengaging bios CnQ! I ended up once, booted from my second OSystem with 1.55 corevolts until i noticed it by luck.)

FSB 240 (to get a high 3rd level cache clock)

Ramspeed set to 666 to get my needed ramclock

CPU 3600 MHz by x15

CPU voltage set to "Auto"

CnQ "Enabled"

TBL Fix "Disableled"

HINT! IMPORTANT:

To get now a suitable CPU corevoltage (CnQ auto is to low for the 20% OC)
set under "Advanced Voltage Control" to "Offset Enabled") this adds some voltage to the CnQ defaults. (never leave MsrTweaker around when doing this!!!!)

I have now idle 35Â°C idle and 60Â°C max on warm weather with my big aircooler.

I guess these settings are the best the board and 940 BE can offer for a heavy duty but reliable work, as i need it.

LIMITATIONS:
I so far found no rtl8187.sys to actually make our fancy onboard Wlan operable on Win7(64)
The driver seems operable, detects some signal, but no UI or Utility coud handle it so far.

Cheers!


----------



## uweFR

hmmm...

does anybody know a rtl8187.sys or a workaround to get our wlan operable
under win7?

I tried alot xp and vista and win7 drivers and several UIs also these from realteks homepage.

No success so far.


----------



## freakdahouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uweFR*


hmmm...

does anybody know a rtl8187.sys or a workaround to get our wlan operable
under win7?

I tried alot xp and vista and win7 drivers and several UIs also these from realteks homepage.

No success so far.


Hum, I have no problem at all with W7 and the onboard wifi







Just install vista drivers on it.


----------



## AlexALX

for wifi drivers have long been the official website realtek ... And utilites


----------



## uweFR

i read about others with non working wifi. And me i tried all available now. Asus and Realtek. No xp and no Vista ones helped. Just point me to a working rtl8187.sys file for win7(64) please. I would prefer to use the windows UserInterface and no Utilitie. If the .sys driver is fine it should be all right with the windows UI.


----------



## hitoriko

have you tried reinstalling windows?


----------



## BuddhaKeks

I have a cold start Problem... Is there a way to fix that?

thx


----------



## AlexALX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uweFR* 
i read about others with non working wifi. And me i tried all available now. Asus and Realtek. No xp and no Vista ones helped. Just point me to a working rtl8187.sys file for win7(64) please. I would prefer to use the windows UserInterface and no Utilitie. If the .sys driver is fine it should be all right with the windows UI.

http://www.realtek.com/downloads/dow...=true#RTL8187L

Try this:
UI Package and driver (support Windows 7)
13162010/1/1117953k

8187_6.1316.1209_UI_1.00.0145.zip:
RTL8187L_WindowsDriver_Win7_6.1316.1209.2009_UI_1. 00.0145.L

I have installed this and work fine.But you can not share the number of interfaces to use a common access and the Internet as a win xp. Just one ...


----------



## actuality

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALF21502* 
Well I updated to the 5002 BIOS from the 2205. I haven't tried to o/c above what I currently have it at, BUT my cpu temps dropped by about 8c...NICE...perhaps they have worked out a bug with the temp readings, not sure but all my programs show the drop as does the BIOS...









Wow! Thatâ€™s very interesting, I have updated to 5002 but have seen no visible change in temperatures







What program are you using to monitor temps?


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexALX* 
*Russian:*
Привет, ну у нас тут в Украине щас беспредел с политикой, но а так живём както) Если ты спросил сколько я использую смою материнскую плату - то года 2-3 уже, я плохо знаю английский, и переводу через онлайн переводчик в основном... Поэтому могу не понять о чём речь) И не знаю можно ли тут писать на других языках...









*English:*
I do not know whether this forum to speak in other languages .... If that - excuse me (sorry me?







bad translator).

And another thing ...

After updating BIOS to 5002 win xp xp3 x86 was to see 3 GB of RAM, up to this was 3.25 (2209 bios), and an old video card (9600gt) has seen 3.5 GB, I moved up to 2209 and still has not been a total of 3.25 only 3 GB, why not?

Да Украина идёт окольными путями к светлому будущему, надеюсь что без войны обойдётся.
По-поводу проблем с BIOS я не смогу тебе подсказать так как у меня немного другая версия матери, и обновление файла шло по другому пути и с другими номерами. В одном уверен, все проблемы на этих материнках (память, отключения, со звуком идр.) связанны с тем, что перестали должным образом поддерживать эти серии. Я долго мучался с разными непонятными збоями в работе, выяснилось, что Windows 7 не совпадает с кодировкой инструкций в отношении энергопотребления и работы вспомогательных фенов, так что я взял новее мать и теперь на Intel. Остаёмся на связи, если я чего узнаю то поделюсь


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kranshteun* 
Да Украина идёт окольными путями к светлому будущему, надеюсь что без войны обойдётся.
По-поводу проблем с BIOS я не смогу тебе подсказать так как у меня немного другая версия матери, и обновление файла шло по другому пути и с другими номерами. В одном уверен, все проблемы на этих материнках (память, отключения, со звуком идр.) связанны с тем, что перестали должным образом поддерживать эти серии. Я долго мучался с разными непонятными збоями в работе, выяснилось, что Windows 7 не совпадает с кодировкой инструкций в отношении энергопотребления и работы вспомогательных фенов, так что я взял новее мать и теперь на Intel. Остаёмся на связи, если я чего узнаю то поделюсь

You must be hi fiving each other for being able to speak a tongue of which most other members won't understand. As long as you don't break any TOS then I don't mind. Just don't expect many people to help if your asking for any w/that language ^ there.


----------



## AlexALX

*kranshteun*
Слушай, а я вот вижу что у тебя написано ddr2 1066 mhz - как ты её запустил? Как работает? Я просто думаю может тоже себе поставить 1066 но сомневаюсь что будет работать... Что ты для этого делал?


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:


Originally Posted by *actuality* 
Wow! Thatâ€™s very interesting, I have updated to 5002 but have seen no visible change in temperatures







What program are you using to monitor temps?

Using the BIOS of course, and via windows I monitor using Core Temp and Everest home edition. Been running the 5002 bios now for a few days and the temps have dropped, as I said, about 8c average for me...VERY happy about it!


----------



## cl2chicago

Just upgraded my M2N32-SLI Deluxe MOBO with a Phenom IIX4 940 Processor, WIN 7 - 64 Bit OS, ATI 5850 Video, 4 Gig RAM, Dual 22 Inch LCD Monitors, onboard sound no sound card.

Win 7 keeps d/l the audio driver that is stock in Device Manager and ignores the Realtek driver. I'd like a more detailed driver with more flexibility of more options to adjust sound in more detail, like the older Realtek driver I used to have.

I went to Realtek and d/L their R2.48 High Definition Audio Codecs here: http://www.realtek.com/downloads/dow...&GetDown=false

I have tried to d/l at least 12 times in different methods such as by Uninstalling the system driver, disabling it, Admin mode etc.. you name it and the Realtek won't take. WIN 7 keeps telling me I have the best audio driver.

I am looking for help to get this driver to appear in my Device Manager and work or if you know of a batter audio driver I can D/L.

Thanks,
Signed a die hard M2N32-SLIDeluxe user to date


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl2chicago* 
Just upgraded my M2N32-SLI Deluxe MOBO with a Phenom IIX4 940 Processor, WIN 7 - 64 Bit OS, ATI 5850 Video, 4 Gig RAM, Dual 22 Inch LCD Monitors, onboard sound no sound card.

Win 7 keeps d/l the audio driver that is stock in Device Manager and ignores the Realtek driver. I'd like a more detailed driver with more flexibility of more options to adjust sound in more detail, like the older Realtek driver I used to have.

I went to Realtek and d/L their R2.48 High Definition Audio Codecs here: http://www.realtek.com/downloads/dow...&GetDown=false

I have tried to d/l at least 12 times in different methods such as by Uninstalling the system driver, disabling it, Admin mode etc.. you name it and the Realtek won't take. WIN 7 keeps telling me I have the best audio driver.

I am looking for help to get this driver to appear in my Device Manager and work or if you know of a batter audio driver I can D/L.

Thanks,
Signed a die hard M2N32-SLIDeluxe user to date

Try the vista 64 audio drivers from the asus download site ;http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=en-us.
That's what I use,not many options but they work.

Good luck

Gyro

edit; just found these and they work ok and have all options ;http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mis...pVistaWin7.zip.

May be N2Gaming can stick these on the front page to save others from searching?


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
You must be hi fiving each other for being able to speak a tongue of which most other members won't understand. As long as you don't break any TOS then I don't mind. Just don't expect many people to help if your asking for any w/that language ^ there.









Good point! Sure we will try not to get out of hand with it
Best regards!


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexALX* 
*kranshteun*
Слушай, а я вот вижу что у тебя написано ddr2 1066 mhz - как ты её запустил? Как работает? Я просто думаю может тоже себе поставить 1066 но сомневаюсь что будет работать... Что ты для этого делал?

Вообще у меня была материнка которая могла принимать 1066 память, но я её продал. На М2Н32 эта память работает в режиме 800. Тут народ уже обсуждал эту тему и все говорят что 1066 работает если стоит новый процессор, Феном или новый АМ3, вобщем всё что имеет не меньше 1800MHZ front side bus . Так что на твоё усмотрение.


----------



## uweFR

to: BuddhaKeks

the new 5002 bios fixed the coldboot issue (for me)


----------



## cl2chicago

Gyro~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Try the vista 64 audio drivers from the asus download site ;http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=en-us.
That's what I use,not many options but they work.

Good luck

Gyro

edit; just found these and they work ok and have all options ;http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mis...pVistaWin7.zip.

May be N2Gaming can stick these on the front page to save others from searching?


I d/l the file and tried to install it, it says this is not compatible with OS which in my case is WIN 7. I also tried the feature to run it compatible with Vista, but it still won't take. I restarted and the system D/l the same Windows High Definition stock audio driver.

Any ideas how to get around this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl2chicago* 
Gyro~

I d/l the file and tried to install it, it says this is not compatible with OS which in my case is WIN 7. I also tried the feature to run it compatible with Vista, but it still won't take. I restarted and the system D/l the same Windows High Definition stock audio driver.

Any ideas how to get around this?

Thanks in advance.

Not sure why it won't load for you.It is for our sound card.Did you extract it first?
Did you try leaving the driver that windows installed in and install the 6585 driver over it.If not try that.Is your bios set to hd audio or ac97?
That's what I did.And it works like a charm.I have win 7 64.
Use the driver from the second link.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## cl2chicago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Not sure why it won't load for you.It is for our sound card.Did you extract it first?
Did you try leaving the driver that windows installed in and install the 6585 driver over it.If not try that.Is your bios set to hd audio or ac97? 
That's what I did.And it works like a charm.I have win 7 64.
Use the driver from the second link.

Good luck

Gyro


Works like a charm brother, thank you very much!


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cl2chicago*


I have BIOS set to HD Audio, is this correct?


What kind of video card you have? If it is an ATI with on board sound then it could be the reason. I had the same thing happen when I installed the 3870.


----------



## blueX

Hai. Proud owner of the M2N32-SLI Deluxe wifi here.
I'm running a Athlon64 6000+ (@3225MHz), 2GB RAM (800MHz, 4-4-4-12) and a Gainward GTS1250(512MB).

As the new bios (5002) was launched, i decided to upgrade, so i ordered 2GB RAM, the Phenom II 945 and a 2nd GTS250 (Asus DarkKnight2 512MB).

So, in the process, I decided to bench my old setup to compare to the new setup once upgraded. I'm still waiting for my parts, though i ran into some very unexpected benchmark results while i was at it...

In SiSoft Sandra 2010, i benched my CPU, wich showed the obvious, then over to my GPU, wich was also obvious, till i got to the bandwidth benchmark. According to SiSoft Sandra, the "Internal Memory Bandwith" was good (47GB/s), though the "Data Transfer Bandwidth" benched to only 0.701GB/s, or roughly 26-27% of a GeForce 9600GT(2.628GB/s)...

So, i was wondering what this would indicate.... faulty motherboard (as my internal USB connectors doesn't work, i suspected this), bottleneck CPU, too little RAM, wrong settings somewhere, or any other reason why my card's bandwidth would be gimped like that?


----------



## Xizorkun

Surprised it took me this long to find this thread, i've had my m2n32 since 2006 and its still running strong. My new Phenom II 945 just arrived, so its time to see if this new 5002 bios really works (crosses fingers).


----------



## ghost2501

My dad still has his M2N SLI DELUXE I wonder how much those go for these days and if anyone of you guys need/want one. I loved using it and allthough the amd didnt overclock as far as an intel it was fun for my first amd overclock.


----------



## Xizorkun

the Phenom II 945 posted right away, and has ran for an hour under prime95 with no errors. Now maybe i should try overclocking it.....

validation


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghost2501* 
My dad still has his M2N SLI DELUXE I wonder how much those go for these days and if anyone of you guys need/want one. I loved using it and allthough the amd didnt overclock as far as an intel it was fun for my first amd overclock.

I am trying to sell my Vista Premium Edition. I got it for $230 in 2007, I would think that it is still worth about $150, considering the amount of features and the performance of the board, but I doubt that it will sell for more then $100. There are many cheap boards that can perform well and people know it.
Regards!


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blueX* 
Hai. Proud owner of the M2N32-SLI Deluxe wifi here.
I'm running a Athlon64 6000+ (@3225MHz), 2GB RAM (800MHz, 4-4-4-12) and a Gainward GTS1250(512MB).

As the new bios (5002) was launched, i decided to upgrade, so i ordered 2GB RAM, the Phenom II 945 and a 2nd GTS250 (Asus DarkKnight2 512MB).

So, in the process, I decided to bench my old setup to compare to the new setup once upgraded. I'm still waiting for my parts, though i ran into some very unexpected benchmark results while i was at it...

In SiSoft Sandra 2010, i benched my CPU, wich showed the obvious, then over to my GPU, wich was also obvious, till i got to the bandwidth benchmark. According to SiSoft Sandra, the "Internal Memory Bandwith" was good (47GB/s), though the "Data Transfer Bandwidth" benched to only 0.701GB/s, or roughly 26-27% of a GeForce 9600GT(2.628GB/s)...

So, i was wondering what this would indicate.... faulty motherboard (as my internal USB connectors doesn't work, i suspected this), bottleneck CPU, too little RAM, wrong settings somewhere, or any other reason why my card's bandwidth would be gimped like that?

Hello and welcome to the forum!
I am not doing much benchmarking these days but I got few suggestions.
First is that the PCI Express 2.0 is not recognized on that board, although I read somewhere that with new cards and updated BIOS these boards supposed to pump the 2.0 level of bandwidth. But that is just a wild guess, because the numbers you say your GPU benchmark gave you are really even lower then average for the 250. So my second guess is that there is a software problem between the benchmark utility, motherboard BIOS, GPU. I believe, that in real live (actual games) those two cards and the rest of your system should perform near the top, even with all the new stuff out there.
Hope you solve you worries best regards!


----------



## Dale-C

Is the new 5002 BIOS any good for OCing and how far have people got RAM on this?


----------



## cl2chicago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kranshteun*


What kind of video card you have? If it is an ATI with on board sound then it could be the reason. I had the same thing happen when I installed the 3870.


The card is an HD 5850, the SoundMax driver Gyro turned me onto did the trick. This driver has enough goodies that makes Call Of Duty, World at War rock.

I tried two monitors in dual fashion and my scope cross-hairs were in middle of both screens, so now I'm getting a third monitor will have 66 inches of wide view for Call Of Duty!


----------



## cl2chicago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kranshteun*


I am trying to sell my Vista Premium Edition. I got it for $230 in 2007, I would think that it is still worth about $150, considering the amount of features and the performance of the board, but I doubt that it will sell for more then $100. There are many cheap boards that can perform well and people know it. 
Regards!


Windows 7 is under a hundred, nothing personal but why on earth would anybody pay close to Win 7 for Vista? I just removed Vista and replaced with Win 7 and cannot believe how much better it is. I'm starting to believe that Windows Millennium and Vista were nothing more then Microsoft wasting our money to buy time for their next latest and greatest.....


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cl2chicago*


The card is an HD 5850, the SoundMax driver Gyro turned me onto did the trick. This driver has enough goodies that makes Call Of Duty, World at War rock.

I tried two monitors in dual fashion and my scope cross-hairs were in middle of both screens, so now I'm getting a third monitor will have 66 inches of wide view for Call Of Duty!


Glad you got it working.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cl2chicago*


Windows 7 is under a hundred, nothing personal but why on earth would anybody pay close to Win 7 for Vista? I just removed Vista and replaced with Win 7 and cannot believe how much better it is. I'm starting to believe that Windows Millennium and Vista were nothing more then Microsoft wasting our money to buy time for their next latest and greatest.....


He is talking about his mb http://ca.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=azDsRMiXk4PLyh4S.
Not the OS.

Gyro


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl2chicago* 
Windows 7 is under a hundred, nothing personal but why on earth would anybody pay close to Win 7 for Vista? I just removed Vista and replaced with Win 7 and cannot believe how much better it is. I'm starting to believe that Windows Millennium and Vista were nothing more then Microsoft wasting our money to buy time for their next latest and greatest.....

I had the same feeling. I had Vista 32 for 2 years an it was always buggy, then got this $25 windows 7 upgrade and have not had any troubles so far. Strange but a fact
O and glad your sound problem was solved. Good luck hunting for human flesh in that game


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Glad you got it working.

He is talking about his mb http://ca.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=azDsRMiXk4PLyh4S.
Not the OS.

Gyro

Thank you for clarification Gyro! I answered anyway I should have been more specific because not to many people know that there is something else besides the Delux
Regards!


----------



## cl2chicago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kranshteun* 
Thank you for clarification Gyro! I answered anyway I should have been more specific because not to many people know that there is something else besides the Delux
Regards!

My apologies for misunderstanding.

Speaking of the Deluxe, when it first came out it in 2006, it was a popular gamer MOBO the M2N32-SLI Deluxe, who would have thought we would get this many years out of a MOBO...

I







this MOBO.


----------



## sirsaechao

Just flashed my board to 5001 and got a Phenom II X4 945.


----------



## sirmonkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl2chicago* 
My apologies for misunderstanding.

Speaking of the Deluxe, when it first came out it in 2006, it was a popular gamer MOBO the M2N32-SLI Deluxe, who would have thought we would get this many years out of a MOBO...

I







this MOBO.


i sure as heck didnt.. with all the problems ive had this this board i expected it to completely die a few years ago so i could finally be forced to buy a much better board.. but the dang thing keeps running.. barely but its still running..


----------



## ted86

ya i had a few start up issues with this board but since then it's been a great lil mobo. but its age is definitely showing and the quest for a new mobo begins.

props to asus for building a solid board


----------



## BuddhaKeks

do i need with 5002 nvidia sys tools anymore?

edit: ok with the 955 i still need it...

edit: With new bios my idle temp went down from 48Â°C to 41Â°C. ***?


----------



## SchiTzo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sirsaechao* 
Just flashed my board to 5001 and got a Phenom II X4 945.

Would love to hear how your rig does with that beta bios... would like to see what temps u get as well

Thanks in advance


----------



## rusky1

Did the 5002 bios upgrade on my sig rig yesterday. I honestly cannot tell the difference. I have not looked at temps yet but my setup issues (i prefer to call them quirks) are still the same.

I think the only thing that did chance was that I now dont need to put in my win7 cd when cold booting just to get the OS to boot. It used to give me this weird boot sector/drive missing error whenever I would restart or cold boot my rig. Ive tried repairing the boot file and all of that but it still did it. Now with the new bios all of those issues are gone.


----------



## kitekrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl2chicago* 
My apologies for misunderstanding.

Speaking of the Deluxe, when it first came out it in 2006, it was a popular gamer MOBO the M2N32-SLI Deluxe, who would have thought we would get this many years out of a MOBO...

I still have an Asus A7N8X boxed and finally found an XP 3200 for it. I'll probably piece it back together some day and run W2K on it.

I will only buy Asus or Intel boards.

I bought an ASUS M4A77D to eventually replace my M2NE-SLI. I use the M2NE for home theater and gaming but processor choices are limited. I thought about putting that new 6 core CPU on it but it probably wouldn't improve much for gaming.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131618

Has a lot of features for $79 and still uses DDR2. When W7 came out I upgraded all of the memory on my machines to at least 6 GB.

It's hard to find Asus N series boards that still use DDR2 that still has features like firewire.


----------



## AlexALX

Why no one has not yet been tested Phenom x6 on this motherboard?







I do not want to be first))


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl2chicago* 
My apologies for misunderstanding.

Speaking of the Deluxe, when it first came out it in 2006, it was a popular gamer MOBO the M2N32-SLI Deluxe, who would have thought we would get this many years out of a MOBO...

I







this MOBO.

Yes sir! These are pretty durable workhorse boards I got mine in 2007 and was first thinking about getting the Deluxe, but the amount of additional features and gadgets you get with SLI Vista Premium swayed me towards purchasing that board. I loved it since the first day. For some reason, after installing the windows 7, I started having shutdowns and glitches and finally decided to get an Intel board. If no one will by it, then I will keep it as a spare in case of a malfunction.


----------



## N2Gaming

Is any one running 2x 8800GTX 768MB GPU's in SLI on the M2N32 SLI Deluxe? I have 2 of these and have not used them in SLI yet. I have a standard EVGA and then I just got a BFG OC card. Folding w/the 2 gpus is bringing me around 10800ppd


----------



## cl2chicago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kranshteun* 
Yes sir! These are pretty durable workhorse boards I got mine in 2007 and was first thinking about getting the Deluxe, but the amount of additional features and gadgets you get with SLI Vista Premium swayed me towards purchasing that board. I loved it since the first day. For some reason, after installing the windows 7, I started having shutdowns and glitches and finally decided to get an Intel board. If no one will by it, then I will keep it as a spare in case of a malfunction.

When mine goes to sleep in power saver I have to reboot it. Any ideas what I can do to fix this? I have 2209 BIOS, Win 7 OS, Phenum 940 Quad core, HD5850 Video.


----------



## kranshteun

cl2chicago said:


> When mine goes to sleep in power saver I have to reboot it. Any ideas what I can do to fix this? I have 2209 BIOS, Win 7 OS, Phenum 940 Quad core, HD5850 Video.[/QUO
> 
> I had same problems and more, frequent shutdowns, unexpected CDT's. I tried to find the problem but, to be honest, I still do not have a 100% solution. My best guess is that the board's BIOS and its properties are simply having trouble communicating with windows 7's features and thermal regulations. In the end I went and got a newer Intel board Under Vista the m2n32 seems to be more stable.
> Regards!


----------



## adventfred

Good news for sli users on the m2n sli mobo
the 5001 beta bios fixes the 1gb of ram that the gpu's use
but no crashfree tho


----------



## sirsaechao

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SchiTzo* 
Would love to hear how your rig does with that beta bios... would like to see what temps u get as well

Thanks in advance

Should be here today, will post them ASAP.


----------



## uss

hello can you add this
CPU-Z Validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1192075


----------



## cl2chicago

kranshteun said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cl2chicago*
> When mine goes to sleep in power saver I have to reboot it. Any ideas what I can do to fix this? I have 2209 BIOS, Win 7 OS, Phenum 940 Quad core, HD5850 Video.[/QUO
> 
> I had same problems and more, frequent shutdowns, unexpected CDT's. I tried to find the problem but, to be honest, I still do not have a 100% solution. My best guess is that the board's BIOS and its properties are simply having trouble communicating with windows 7's features and thermal regulations. In the end I went and got a newer Intel board Under Vista the m2n32 seems to be more stable.
> Regards!
> 
> 
> I thought it was just when it was in sleep power saver mode but I was wrong. I have Win 7, 64 Bit, by the way. I just noticed that every time I reboot it says the system failed boot something or other and I have to press F1 to get it to start up and load. Could it be this 2209 BIOS I'm running?


----------



## sirsaechao

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SchiTzo* 
Would love to hear how your rig does with that beta bios... would like to see what temps u get as well

Thanks in advance

Here you go:

Before w/ Phenom X4 9600 w/ 5001:

















After w/ Phenom II X4 945 w/ 5001:


----------



## SchiTzo

Thanks for the post... been thinkin of going with the beta bios...


----------



## rusky1

Hey guys I just ran into a new problem. I upgraded my chipset drivers to the 15.53 version and now I can't see the performance tab in NVidia Control Panel therefore I'm stuck at 800MHZ per core









Am i forgetting something?


----------



## Gyro

Did you try un/reinstalling the nvtools.

Gyro


----------



## rusky1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Did you try un/reinstalling the nvtools.

Gyro

Did that and everything worked like a charm! I dont know why my nvtools got messed up but everything works fine now. Too many NVidia programs to worry about lol

+rep


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rusky1* 
Did that and everything worked like a charm! I dont know why my nvtools got messed up but everything works fine now. Too many NVidia programs to worry about lol

+rep

Thank you, come again









Gyro


----------



## BuddhaKeks

so the 955 and 965 work with 5002 without the nvidia sys tools?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BuddhaKeks* 
so the 955 and 965 work with 5002 without the nvidia sys tools?

No,you will still need the nvtools for the 955/965.

Gyro


----------



## ZantarV

Hey all, I'm about to go from Vista x64 to 7 x64, and I've just been downloading the latest versions of all the drivers/software I'm going to need.

I remembered how much of a pain getting the wireless to work was last time, the driver for which was the RealTek LAN driver I believe. So my question is, which RealTek driver am I looking for here? I checked the RealTek website, and they have RTL8187L, RTL8187B, and RTL8187SE just for the RTL8187, but the also have ones for RTL8185, RTL8191, RTL8192, and RTL8188, and I have no clue which one I need.

My MB is M2N32 Sli-deluxe wireless edition, btw.

Also, I'm thinking of upgrading to an AMD Phenom II X4 965, or perhaps even an X6, if compatibility is proven in the near future. I'm assuming I need to have the new OS set up and NVidia tools installed and all that before swapping out the hardware?


----------



## kitekrazy

cl2chicago said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kranshteun*
> 
> I thought it was just when it was in sleep power saver mode but I was wrong. I have Win 7, 64 Bit, by the way. I just noticed that every time I reboot it says the system failed boot something or other and I have to press F1 to get it to start up and load. Could it be this 2209 BIOS I'm running?
> 
> I had that happen on all of my systems. 2 were Asus AMD Nvidia bords, the other was an Intel system. I decided not to do any of the power saver stuff.


----------



## kitekrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sirsaechao* 
Here you go:

Before w/ Phenom X4 9600 w/ 5001:

















After w/ Phenom II X4 945 w/ 5001:

















Awesome!!! I'm getting a 945 this week but I'm going to put it on my M77D board. I bought my Phenom X4 9600 lest than 2 months ago. So I feel I need to get some use out of it.

Then again I may get a 940 BE for the M77D. New Egg still has them.


----------



## AlexALX

please buy one processor amd phenom x6 1055t and try to run it on this motherboard





















thanks in advance


----------



## ZantarV

Hey, I managed to update to Windows 7, and I got a 965 and installed it, following Hitoriko's guide, CPU voltage set to 1.375, multiplier to x16, and NVidia system tools 6.06 installed, but I can't find anything to change CPU multiplier under the Performance tab. It just shows one CPU, with only a slider for the HT bus.

CoreTemp shows four cores at 800MHz, 4x each, and they show up under Task Manager as well.

Edit: I just had another look at it, and all of the voltage settings are locked, as are most of the cooling options. I see there's supposed to be some kind of drop-down menu for cores and such. It simply doesn't show up for me.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZantarV* 
Hey, I managed to update to Windows 7, and I got a 965 and installed it, following Hitoriko's guide, CPU voltage set to 1.375, multiplier to x16, and NVidia system tools installed, but I can't find anything to change CPU multiplier under the Performance tab. It just shows one CPU, with only a slider for the HT bus.

CoreTemp shows four cores at 800MHz, 4x each, and they show up under Task Manager as well.

In win7 cp, go to power options/set to "performance".

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## ZantarV

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
In win7 cp, go to power options/set to "performance".

Good luck

Gyro

Durrr! I r smert!

Thanks so much, I was looking in there before, but Windows 7 hid the High Performance setting for some reason. I just changed it and it unlocked right away. I'm going to go set my BIOS now.

Btw, I was looking at modded BIOSes, specifically the 1303 one for the Vista Premium board. It would have been really nice to have been able to use that and avoid the ntune and USB keyboard issues, but for some reason the Premium and Deluxe boards use different BIOSes despite appearing to be identical. What's up with that?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZantarV* 
Durrr! I r smert!

Thanks so much, I was looking in there before, but Windows 7 hid the High Performance setting for some reason. I just changed it and it unlocked right away. I'm going to go set my BIOS now.

Btw, I was looking at modded BIOSes, specifically the 1303 one for the Vista Premium board. It would have been really nice to have been able to use that and avoid the ntune and USB keyboard issues, but for some reason the Premium and Deluxe boards use different BIOSes despite appearing to be identical. What's up with that?

I'm not a motherboard expert or any sort of person who knows bios coding but if I had to make a wild guess at it i would think it may have something to do w/the way the system handles addressing for the hardware that's on the mobo. the deluxe " most of them " come w/the Wifi adaptor and the Vista Prem has some kind of ram thingie where the wifi would be so that alone is different hardware and may require different coding for the addressing.









Edit: Oh and I forgot the Vista Prem has the IR thing for the remote.


----------



## Zdenislav

Hi all,
since yesterday I am proud owner of Phenom II X4 940 BE, please add me


----------



## ZantarV

Got it all set up, CPU voltage 1.3375, multiplier x17, all cores running at 3.4GHz... finally. Ran it through 3DMark06: 17279 3DMarks (4558 CPU score) now vs 11736 3DMarks (2181 CPU score) with the X2 6000; and just for laughs, 4728 3DMarks (1191 CPU score) when the 965 was at x4.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I'm not a motherboard expert or any sort of person who knows bios coding but if I had to make a wild guess at it i would think it may have something to do w/the way the system handles addressing for the hardware that's on the mobo. the deluxe " most of them " come w/the Wifi adaptor and the Vista Prem has some kind of ram thingie where the wifi would be so that alone is different hardware and may require different coding for the addressing.









Edit: Oh and I forgot the Vista Prem has the IR thing for the remote.

Thanks for the info, a modded BIOS would definitely have been optimal, if a bit hazardous, so I was wondering why the two boards were incompatible. I think I'll stick with this for now though, lol, I'll keep a spare keyboard around for mucking in the BIOS.

Time to install GTA IV


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys,

Please give *Xizorkun*, *uss* & *Zdenislav* a warm club M2N welcome.


----------



## kitekrazy

Another M2N-SLI with a Phenom II x 4 945.










This like sooooo rocks. An oudated board with a recent generation processor.
I'm still using the heatsink that came with the x2 64000. It has 3 heat pipes on each side. Too bad AMD went back to getting cheap on their heatsinks.

The next project is replacing my M2NE-SLI/x2 6000 with an M477D/Phenom IIx4 940 BE.

The M2NE-SLI is still a great board. I've wondered if those Athlon quads without the L3 cache would work.

Thanks to AMD for making stuff backwards compatible and Asus for still caring about discontinued products.


----------



## sirsaechao

Please add me:


----------



## SchiTzo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey guys,

Please give *Xizorkun*, *uss* & *Zdenislav* a warm club M2N welcome.

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## ZantarV

Reinstalled windows again because I wanted to set two of my drives in a RAID0, had problems though when at some point the windows disc tried to repair windows (without my permission of course) and created a second (non-functional) windows boot on my archive drive. After that I had two windows boot options, which meant I had to use a PS/2 keyboard to select the working one, and windows wouldn't boot without my archive drive connected (windows installed the bootmgr there). So, unplugged all my other drives, installed windows again, and now I'm done. For real this time.

Lessons learned: don't install windows with non-OS drives connected; don't take your eyes off the screen _for one second_ while system is booting with windows disc in drive.

But yeah, I took GTA IV for a spin, and _damn_ that's a big difference. I was getting 20- fps with default settings, and now I'm getting 30+ fps with medium textures and everything else to the max! With graphical enhancement mods! Awesome!

It always feels good to karate-chop a bottleneck into oblivion.

EDIT: I was thinking of trying a mild overclock, but neither ntune or the BIOS will let me change the FSB; when I change it through the BIOS no difference shows up with CoreTemp.


----------



## kitekrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZantarV* 

But yeah, I took GTA IV for a spin, and _damn_ that's a big difference. I was getting 20- fps with default settings, and now I'm getting 30+ fps with medium textures and everything else to the max! With graphical enhancement mods! Awesome!

It always feels good to karate-chop a bottleneck into oblivion.

EDIT: I was thinking of trying a mild overclock, but neither ntune or the BIOS will let me change the FSB; when I change it through the BIOS no difference shows up with CoreTemp.

There's not too much one can do to improve upon Rockstar's poorly programmed latest patch.


----------



## ZantarV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kitekrazy*


There's not too much one can do to improve upon Rockstar's poorly programmed latest patch.


You mean 1.0.6.0? I tried that one: it improved the CPU shadow performance, but it also broke ENB Series graphical enhancement mod (improved reflections, ambient occlusion, and shadows, I believe, amongst other things) as well as the Ambient War mod (peds go crazy, hilarious!) so back to 1.0.4.0 I go.

With ENB Series and first person mod, coupled with increased peds and traffic, the game is beautiful and immersive; I've just been driving around and walking through crowds, not even much mass slaughter.

Anybody know why my FSB settings seem to be locked?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZantarV*


Anybody know why my FSB settings seem to be locked?


Did you follow the many sets of instructions that can be found in numberous places w/in the clubs posts.

Here is a more recent tutorial by Hitoriko:
Quote:



How to Get AN AMD Phenom II X4 955/965 CPU Working On Your Asus M2N32 SLi Deluxe.
.

.
By Hitoriko - Excerpts from BigJohn44's Guide
.

.
*NOTE* THIS IS ONLY A GUIDE - I nor Overclock.net or any members from The ASUS M2N-SLI and M2N32-SLI Club can be held responsible if things go pear shaped proceed ahead at your own risk
.

.
*THANKS TO: 
.
OVERCLOCK.NET - Greatest Overclocking forum I suggest you all join so A. you can thank the following people and B. Join the M2N32 Club!
.

.
BigJohn44 as he first found out this could be done and I have taken a lot of his original post and used in these steps - if you want this removed, modified or anything changed in anyway shape of form contact me via the forum.
.

.
GYRO & N2GAMING: 2 of the best guys on the forum always happy to help and give you ideas for overclocking and help when you stuff up







.
.

.
WHAT YOU'LL NEED:
.

.
ASUS M2N32 SLi WITH 2209 BIOS this must be done BEFORE you install your new CPU
.
AMD Phenom II X4 955/965 CPU
.
SOME FORM OF AFTERMARKET CPU COOLER - (IM USING A ZALMAN CMPS9500-AM2)
.
PS/2 KEYBOARD
.

.
DOWNLOAD THE FOLLOWING:
.

.
BIOS UPDATE 2209 - Found Here.
NFORCE DRIVERS - Found Here.
NVIDIA System Tool Version 6.05 - Found Here.
CPU-Z - Found Here.
CORE TEMP - Found Here.
3DMARK06 - Found Here.

.
THESE ARENT NESSACERLY THE BEST PROGRAMS TO USE BUT THIS IS WHAT I Hitoriko USED.
.

.
NOTE: FOLLOW THESE STEPS EXACTLY, IF YOU FAIL TO DO SO I CANT BE 100% SURE THAT IT WILL WORK AND NO DAMAGE WILL OCCUR.
.

.
NOTE: FOR THIS TO WORK YOU MUST HAVE A NVIDIA GRAPHICS CARD IF YOU DON'T ONCE AGAIN I CANT BE 100% THAT YOU WILL GET THIS TO WORK.
.

.
1. DOWNLOAD & BACK UP
.

.
A. First Download all the drivers & programs listed above and backup any important files to either a spare HDD/USB or Burn to CD/DVD. When all the files are downloaded, uninstall your graphics drivers and any other NVIDIA software you have installed. 
.

.
RESTART
.

.
B. Install the new graphics drivers, CPU-Z & Core temp
.

.
RESTART
.

.
Install Ntune, 3DMARK
.

.
RESTART
.

.
C. Run CPU-Z and validate your current settings, Next run core temp and minimize it, you should see your CPU temp in the taskbar next to your clock, then run 3DMARK and check your score write/save the details to notepad. Open core temp and write your MIN & MAX temps down and write/save the details to notepad.
.

.
BACKUP ALL FILES THAT ARE IMPORTANT - NOW WE GET SERIOUS!
.

.
SHUTDOWN THE PC AND MOVE ONTO PART 2
.

.
2. BIOS SETTINGS AND PRE-CPU INSTALL
.

.
Now first thing you need to do is go into the bios, and reset to defaults, save & exit and let the PC restart after it boots into Windows, extract the 2209 bios Zip file to your c:\\ it must be just in your c:\\ not in a folder or anything! Shutdown again.
.

.
Remove the power from the PC - TAKE THE POWER COARD OUT - remove the side panel so you can access your motherboard. Reset the Bios if you don't know how to do this I suggest you stop now and read more about computers before venturing further. After resetting the BIOS its time to Flash your BIOS, to do this go to the last section in your bios screen and choose the EZFlash option it will ask for the BIOS file to use, choose the 2209 one in your C:\\ wait for it to upload and install when its complete you can save & exit from your bios and shut down the computer.
.

.
3. INSTALL THE CPU
.

.
Follow the standard process to do so and also check all your fans and give your case a general tidy, fix cables and remove any dust. - You may as well while your there.
.

.

.
4. CPU BIOS SETUP - FIRST TIME
.

.
just a quick check so you can get into windows and start getting the chip running 100%. Boot up and go into your BIOS, Go to the system tools tab and system config, this is where all your overclocking options are (as im sure you already know: D) now use the following settings and leave the rest.
.

.
- Change the Settings to Manual so you can adjust the CPU
.
- Change the CPU Voltage to at LEAST 1.33v
.
- Change the RAM Voltage to 2.1v (If you don't know your RAM Voltage leave on AUTO)
.
- Change the Multi to x16
.

.
Leave everything else on Auto.
.

.
Save & Exit and boot into Windows 
.

.
5. Here's what you have to do to make it work. When you installed the latest video drivers, it automatically created the NVIDIA Control Panel which allows you to adjust monitor resolutions, SLi, physx etc. When you installed The NVIDIA System Tool Version 6.05 - this contained a program called the Performance Tool and it will have integrated itself into the NVIDIA Control Panel. 
.

.
Open the control panel and you will see the menu selection for the performance tool. Click on it and it'll ask you to agree that you won't hold nvidia accountable for anything you damage while using said program, etc, etc. Agree and the performance feature will be available.
.

.
When you open the Control Panel you will have four selections (CPU, Motherboard, Memory and Video Card). Click on the CPU section at the top and you will find several adjustments for the cpu, to include dropdown selections for the four cores. Select the appropriate multiplier for each core (Change this Value to x16 for each core). 
.

.
NOTE: One thing to note here is you must set the highest multiplier level you want to use in the bios first---otherwise, the core settings in the Performance Tool only permit what was set in the bios (for example, if you set 16x in the bios, then up to 16x will be available in the performance tool---17x, 17.5x, 18x, 18.5x, etc) set this to high and you wont be able to boot into windows and will have to start again from STEP 4. 
.

.
Click apply and it will adjust your CPU clock speeds, now save profile, save the profile as BOOT - on the performance tab there is another option called profile policies click on that, then click on the second window WHEN THE FOLLOWING CONDITIONS ARE MET, select "The system first starts windows" then click load profile and choose the boot profile, click apply. 
.

.
CPU-Z and all of the other measuring tools will now recognize all four cores and will give you the correct clock speeds. 
.

.
You should now have your new quad core ready to use.
.

.

.
6. NOW GO AND REPEAT STEP 1 - C
.

.
Repeat Step 1 - C and check your scores and temps!
.

.

.
COMMENTS AND SUGGESTIONS TO IMPROVE THIS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO PM ME ON THE FORUM Hitoriko


----------



## Wriceth

HI people, I have a:

Phenom II x4 945
ASus m2n32-sli
Ocz reaper 1066 4gb

My overclock is:

Phenom II @ 3620 (260*14)
ram = 520 mhz










Any can get more overclock?

I cant go stable to 3,8....

or memory more fast than 1066


----------



## N2Gaming

DDR2-1040 is not a bad ram speed at all. I'm guessing your timings are 5.5.5.15.2T or do you just have them all set on auto? I'm still looking for a C3 965 and when I get a decent enough deal on one I'll be sure to try the software overclocking method out on my M2N32 SLI Deluxe.


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
DDR2-1040 is not a bad ram speed at all. I'm guessing your timings are 5.5.5.15.2T or do you just have them all set on auto? I'm still looking for a C3 965 and when I get a decent enough deal on one I'll be sure to try the software overclocking method out on my M2N32 SLI Deluxe.









but.. I want rams in 1150.... or something...

and the phenom II in 4000hrz....

but I think ..., m2n32 - sli ... dont support more speed than 3600hrz...


----------



## N2Gaming

You do know your asking for a miracle w/those ram speed on any AM2/AM2+ mobo? Not to mention your not using Dice or LN2 right?

In any case you have a AM3 CPU in an AM2 mobo not an AM2+ but an AM2 and just the fact that you can use an AM3 CPU in it is miraculous in it self. Beggers can't be choosers " not that your a begger but but but " and we all have to do the best w/what these boards can do.

Remember these boards don't have any real NB mulitplier options and the HT links are running lower than normal as well.

About the best thing you can hope for is great SLI and Wifi support while utilizing the latest AM3 X4 cpu's.

Other than that I don't know what else I can say in words of encouragement. It is what it is like it or not









Live on Club M2N


----------



## ZantarV

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Did you follow the many sets of instructions that can be found in numberous places w/in the clubs posts.

Here is a more recent tutorial by Hitoriko:

How to Get AN AMD Phenom II X4 955/965 CPU Working On Your Asus M2N32 SLi Deluxe.
.

.
By Hitoriko â€" Excerpts from BigJohn44â€™s Guide
.

.
*NOTE* THIS IS ONLY A GUIDE - I nor Overclock.net or any members from The ASUS M2N-SLI and M2N32-SLI Club can be held responsible if things go pear shaped proceed ahead at your own risk
.

.
*THANKS TO:
.
OVERCLOCK.NET â€" Greatest Overclocking forum I suggest you all join so A. you can thank the following people and B. Join the M2N32 Club!
.

.
BigJohn44 as he first found out this could be done and I have taken a lot of his original post and used in these steps â€" if you want this removed, modified or anything changed in anyway shape of form contact me via the forum.
.

.
GYRO & N2GAMING: 2 of the best guys on the forum always happy to help and give you ideas for overclocking and help when you stuff up







.
.

.
WHAT YOUâ€™LL NEED:
.

.
ASUS M2N32 SLi WITH 2209 BIOS this must be done BEFORE you install your new CPU
.
AMD Phenom II X4 955/965 CPU
.
SOME FORM OF AFTERMARKET CPU COOLER â€" (IM USING A ZALMAN CMPS9500-AM2)
.
PS/2 KEYBOARD
.

.
DOWNLOAD THE FOLLOWING:
.

.
BIOS UPDATE 2209 â€" Found Here.
NFORCE DRIVERS â€" Found Here.
NVIDIA System Tool Version 6.05 â€" Found Here.
CPU-Z â€" Found Here.
CORE TEMP â€" Found Here.
3DMARK06 â€" Found Here.

.
THESE ARENT NESSACERLY THE BEST PROGRAMS TO USE BUT THIS IS WHAT I Hitoriko USED.
.

.
NOTE: FOLLOW THESE STEPS EXACTLY, IF YOU FAIL TO DO SO I CANT BE 100% SURE THAT IT WILL WORK AND NO DAMAGE WILL OCCUR.
.

.
NOTE: FOR THIS TO WORK YOU MUST HAVE A NVIDIA GRAPHICS CARD IF YOU DONâ€™T ONCE AGAIN I CANT BE 100% THAT YOU WILL GET THIS TO WORK.
.

.
1. DOWNLOAD & BACK UP
.

.
A. First Download all the drivers & programs listed above and backup any important files to either a spare HDD/USB or Burn to CD/DVD. When all the files are downloaded, uninstall your graphics drivers and any other NVIDIA software you have installed.
.

.
RESTART
.

.
B. Install the new graphics drivers, CPU-Z & Core temp
.

.
RESTART
.

.
Install Ntune, 3DMARK
.

.
RESTART
.

.
C. Run CPU-Z and validate your current settings, Next run core temp and minimize it, you should see your CPU temp in the taskbar next to your clock, then run 3DMARK and check your score write/save the details to notepad. Open core temp and write your MIN & MAX temps down and write/save the details to notepad.
.

.
BACKUP ALL FILES THAT ARE IMPORTANT â€" NOW WE GET SERIOUS!
.

.
SHUTDOWN THE PC AND MOVE ONTO PART 2
.

.
2. BIOS SETTINGS AND PRE-CPU INSTALL
.

.
Now first thing you need to do is go into the bios, and reset to defaults, save & exit and let the PC restart after it boots into Windows, extract the 2209 bios Zip file to your c:\\ it must be just in your c:\\ not in a folder or anything! Shutdown again.
.

.
Remove the power from the PC â€" TAKE THE POWER COARD OUT â€" remove the side panel so you can access your motherboard. Reset the Bios if you donâ€™t know how to do this I suggest you stop now and read more about computers before venturing further. After resetting the BIOS its time to Flash your BIOS, to do this go to the last section in your bios screen and choose the EZFlash option it will ask for the BIOS file to use, choose the 2209 one in your C:\\ wait for it to upload and install when its complete you can save & exit from your bios and shut down the computer.
.

.
3. INSTALL THE CPU
.

.
Follow the standard process to do so and also check all your fans and give your case a general tidy, fix cables and remove any dust. â€" You may as well while your there.
.

.

.
4. CPU BIOS SETUP â€" FIRST TIME
.

.
just a quick check so you can get into windows and start getting the chip running 100%. Boot up and go into your BIOS, Go to the system tools tab and system config, this is where all your overclocking options are (as im sure you already know: D) now use the following settings and leave the rest.
.

.
- Change the Settings to Manual so you can adjust the CPU
.
- Change the CPU Voltage to at LEAST 1.33v
.
- Change the RAM Voltage to 2.1v (If you donâ€™t know your RAM Voltage leave on AUTO)
.
- Change the Multi to x16
.

.
Leave everything else on Auto.
.

.
Save & Exit and boot into Windows
.

.
5. Here's what you have to do to make it work. When you installed the latest video drivers, it automatically created the NVIDIA Control Panel which allows you to adjust monitor resolutions, SLi, physx etc. When you installed The NVIDIA System Tool Version 6.05 - this contained a program called the Performance Tool and it will have integrated itself into the NVIDIA Control Panel.
.

.
Open the control panel and you will see the menu selection for the performance tool. Click on it and it'll ask you to agree that you wonâ€™t hold nvidia accountable for anything you damage while using said program, etc, etc. Agree and the performance feature will be available.
.

.
When you open the Control Panel you will have four selections (CPU, Motherboard, Memory and Video Card). Click on the CPU section at the top and you will find several adjustments for the cpu, to include dropdown selections for the four cores. Select the appropriate multiplier for each core (Change this Value to x16 for each core).
.

.
NOTE: One thing to note here is you must set the highest multiplier level you want to use in the bios first---otherwise, the core settings in the Performance Tool only permit what was set in the bios (for example, if you set 16x in the bios, then up to 16x will be available in the performance tool---17x, 17.5x, 18x, 18.5x, etc) set this to high and you wont be able to boot into windows and will have to start again from STEP 4.
.

.
Click apply and it will adjust your CPU clock speeds, now save profile, save the profile as BOOT â€" on the performance tab there is another option called profile policies click on that, then click on the second window WHEN THE FOLLOWING CONDITIONS ARE MET, select â€œThe system first starts windowsâ€ then click load profile and choose the boot profile, click apply.
.

.
CPU-Z and all of the other measuring tools will now recognize all four cores and will give you the correct clock speeds.
.

.
You should now have your new quad core ready to use.
.

.

.
6. NOW GO AND REPEAT STEP 1 â€" C
.

.
Repeat Step 1 â€" C and check your scores and temps!
.

.

.
COMMENTS AND SUGGESTIONS TO IMPROVE THIS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO PM ME ON THE FORUM Hitoriko

Yes, Hitoriko's guide is what I used to set up my 965 (many thanks to Hitoriko, as well as BigJohn44 and... yourself, apparently), I'm just wondering why I can't change my FSB settings. I suppose I could try overclocking using the multiplier, or even not overclocking at all; I can't say it's been an unsatisfactory upgrade.

BTW, how can I become a member of this esteemed fraternity?


----------



## N2Gaming

Well I'm not a student and don't think all our other members are so I don't really consider this club to be a fraternity! In any case all we need is a Valid CPU-Z link for new memberships. If you have already provided such info then please excuse me as I am a little slower these days to adding new members. Fret not as I do add new members in lump sums. I prefer to add several at once instead of one at a time.


----------



## GANDALF21502

Have to agree here, the numbers you are asking for is just to HIGH for this board...miracles would be needed. This has/is ONE amazing motherboard. I have NEVER had a motherboard that holds great performance utilzing modern CPU's this long....maye she live forerver...lol. BUT she has her limits....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


You do know your asking for a miracle w/those ram speed on any AM2/AM2+ mobo? Not to mention your not using Dice or LN2 right?

In any case you have a AM3 CPU in an AM2 mobo not an AM2+ but an AM2 and just the fact that you can use an AM3 CPU in it is miraculous in it self. Beggers can't be choosers " not that your a begger but but but " and we all have to do the best w/what these boards can do.

Remember these boards don't have any real NB mulitplier options and the HT links are running lower than normal as well.

About the best thing you can hope for is great SLI and Wifi support while utilizing the latest AM3 X4 cpu's.

Other than that I don't know what else I can say in words of encouragement. It is what it is like it or not









Live on Club M2N


----------



## rusky1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wriceth*


but.. I want rams in 1150.... or something...

and the phenom II in 4000hrz....

but I think ..., m2n32 - sli ... dont support more speed than 3600hrz...


Youre dreaming about that ram speed but I've gotten 4.0ghz out of my 965 C3 chip. I'm still working out some of the stability issues though. Its rock stable at 3.8ghz with stock voltage and on air. I will most likely have to go up on the voltage and play with the fsb a bit but that will cause me to have to run higher timings on my ram. Oh the joys of overclocking


----------



## Dale-C

What is the highest RAM clock people have got in this mobo? I have some Crucial Ballistix Tracers 800 CAS 4 to try out tomorrow.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


What is the highest RAM clock people have got in this mobo? I have some Crucial Ballistix Tracers 800 CAS 4 to try out tomorrow.


Try to set your timings to a static number like 5.5.5.15 2T to start out w/and then just bump up your FSB 5-10 MHz at a time until she won't post no more then lower it until she will post and boot into windows. Then run your stability tests and once you reach a stable RAM OC then your all good and you can come back here to show us your achievement.









Edit: I think for the most part it all comes down to what CPU/RAM combonation your trying to use when you reach for the stars... LOL

Any way not all ram kits or CPU's will be able to handle higher ram bandwidths so you'll have to take it one step at at time. The best way to make certain your stable is to run memtest86+ as well as the regular battlement of P95, OCCT, Orthose, 3DMark06/Vantage, etc etc etc...

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## Dale-C

Thanks for that N2, but I have overclocked RAM before, pretty well







. I had this Cas 5 667Mhz OCZ Kit and got them to 1130Mhz at 3-3-3-3 1T on my GB NF570 board, I try them on the M2N32 and they won't boot past 1000Mhz with the exact same settings for CPU/Ram/HT/Voltages etc. as my GB NF570 mobo. Thats why I was asking what have people got with this mobo.


----------



## badpilot

Well hello there all. Been away for sometime, soz for that









Kept reading posts, but no need to post because Gyro and friends always beat me too it









My rig is running fine for the last couple of months. Though I had to turn the CPU down a bit to 3713 Mhz. I had random bsod's clocking it anything higher.

BUT, rumor says, there's yet again a new bios update for the M2N32 SLI Deluxe.









But after reading this forum, i doubt if there's really a reason for me to update my bios, running the 965 BE.

I dont have the cold boot issue. And I still would have to run NV tools. The only thing that I could do it for, is the USB keyboard issue









Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## whiten

I installed 5002 today from 2209. Things went smoothly, but as I have a 955, I haven't seen much difference (yet).

One interesting (bothersome) thing, though. When I pull up nTune Performance (w/ Power Setting as "High Performance" in Win7), my core multiplier options stops at 4X. My BIOS setting is still 18X, and loading a profile still works fine with higher multipliers.

Is this something I'm doing wrong, or do others have the same thing? If so, any work around?

I noticed System Tools, 6.06 is out there. I might give it a try.

FWIW:

1) My temps still seem the same as before.

2) I saw in the threads that some people have problems with Win7 going to sleep and instead the computer shuts down. I have that problem too (at least with the old BIOS and system tools). I'll try to remember to report back to see if 5002 fixes that on my system.

3) Are people really getting higher clocks running 5002? I might play and we'll see what happens. In general, with air cooling and case on, I've been running very stable since my January posts at FSB = 250MHz, multiplier 14X, 3491MHz. My DDR2-800 has been running quite nicely at 1GHz, 5-5-5-5-12.

Thanks!


----------



## cl2chicago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whiten*


I installed 5002 today from 2209. Things went smoothly, but as I have a 955, I haven't seen much difference (yet).

I noticed System Tools, 6.06 is out there. I might give it a try.

FWIW:

1) My temps still seem the same as before.

2) I saw in the threads that some people have problems with Win7 going to sleep and instead the computer shuts down. I have that problem too (at least with the old BIOS and system tools). I'll try to remember to report back to see if 5002 fixes that on my system.

3) Are people really getting higher clocks running 5002? I might play and we'll see what happens. In general, with air cooling and case on, I've been running very stable since my January posts at FSB = 250MHz, multiplier 14X, 3491MHz. My DDR2-800 has been running quite nicely at 1GHz, 5-5-5-5-12.

Thanks!


I have BIOS 2209 and shut the sleep off to stop having to reboot it because I could not figure out how to correct it.

My question is I see Whiten upgraded to the 5002 on the 955 chip, will this upgrade from 2209 to 5002 help me in any way on my 940 chip or am I better off just leaving well enough alone because it's running fine?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cl2chicago*


am I better off just leaving well enough alone because it's running fine?


This ^

I generally won't flash due to the risks involved and only flash if I will see a noticable difference like when we had bios 2001 and X4 940 BE chips that would work fine but not be detected properly by CPU-Z etc etc.


----------



## Changrui

Huge thanks to this forum! My 940BE has been working happily with 2209 bios for a month now. I love the M2N32SLI-D, easily the best motherboard I ever owned, and yeah the old girl is still going strong now with a quad core CPU.

Two questions:
1. The system does not post on a cold boot with DDR2 set to 1066, but resetting it will boot to 1066 and passes all stress tests. 800 works just fine (I have 1066 capable RAM).

2. C1E option in bios will cause various applications in WIN7 to throttle unexpectly, ie severe lagging, and have to be disabled. CnQ works just fine. Any ideas?

Thanks again for all the information!


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Thanks for that N2, but I have overclocked RAM before, pretty well







. I had this Cas 5 667Mhz OCZ Kit and got them to 1130Mhz at 3-3-3-3 1T on my GB NF570 board, I try them on the M2N32 and they won't boot past 1000Mhz with the exact same settings for CPU/Ram/HT/Voltages etc. as my GB NF570 mobo. Thats why I was asking what have people got with this mobo.



My max memory OC is 635MHz at 5-5-5-15 with a M2N32 board. 

Adjust the "clock skew" setting and see if that helps (in my experience +150 on both channels usually is best).


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badpilot*


Well hello there all. Been away for sometime, soz for that









Kept reading posts, but no need to post because Gyro and friends always beat me too it









My rig is running fine for the last couple of months. Though I had to turn the CPU down a bit to 3713 Mhz. I had random bsod's clocking it anything higher.

BUT, rumor says, there's yet again a new bios update for the M2N32 SLI Deluxe.









But after reading this forum, i doubt if there's really a reason for me to update my bios, running the 965 BE.

I dont have the cold boot issue. And I still would have to run NV tools. The only thing that I could do it for, is the USB keyboard issue









Correct me if I'm wrong










I would stay with what you have,it's running good,why mess with a good thing.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Changrui*


Huge thanks to this forum! My 940BE has been working happily with 2209 bios for a month now. I love the M2N32SLI-D, easily the best motherboard I ever owned, and yeah the old girl is still going strong now with a quad core CPU.

Two questions:
1. The system does not post on a cold boot with DDR2 set to 1066, but resetting it will boot to 1066 and passes all stress tests. 800 works just fine (I have 1066 capable RAM).

2. C1E option in bios will cause various applications in WIN7 to throttle unexpectly, ie severe lagging, and have to be disabled. CnQ works just fine. Any ideas?

Thanks again for all the information!
























Welcome to OCN,Changrui.

#1.How many sticks of 1066 ram are you using?
If it's more than two you will have a hard time getting it to run at 1066.
If you have two sticks it can still be a crapshoot.
If it works fine at 800 just oc the fsb to oc the ram.

#2.Leave C1E disabled and just use c & q.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## badpilot

Quote:



I would stay with what you have,it's running good,why mess with a good thing.


Yup, you read my mind


----------



## mulkman

With quad core this board performs very well as an am2+ motherboard my cinebench score is around 9865 on stock, but due to the 1000MHz Hypertransport speed is restricted. So my phenom 940 is not operating at its full potential, as seen cinebench scores with a AM3 board the score is around 12879

very interesting indeed?


----------



## mulkman

Currently at 3.42GHz

My system seems to be running hot at around 45-46C IDLE and around 55C sometimes on load. My current motherboard temp is 30C. Currently using zalman 9900NT

Prime95 today its getting to around 61-62c

What kind of temps are you getting on this board, with a similar CPU.
Is it the thermal grease, as I am using the zalman stock paste. Shall I invest in some OCZ Freeze

Thanks?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mulkman* 
With quad core this board performs very well as an am2+ motherboard my cinebench score is around 9865 on stock, but due to the 1000MHz Hypertransport speed is restricted. So my phenom 940 is not operating at its full potential, as seen cinebench scores with a AM3 board the score is around 12879

very interesting indeed?

You could always oc the hypertransport,by ocing by fsb.
I have had mine stable at 1400 with my old x2 5000,some reviews have gotten up to 1500 stable.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## mulkman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


You could always oc the hypertransport,by ocing by fsb.
I have had mine stable at 1400 with my old x2 5000,some reviews have gotten up to 1500 stable.

Good luck

Gyro


Tried bumping FSB over 240, it becomes unstable. Plus even at 235 it loads windows all fine, but when I run prime 95 it crashes and get BSOD


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mulkman*


Tried bumping FSB over 240, it becomes unstable. Plus even at 235 it loads windows all fine, but when I run prime 95 it crashes and get BSOD


If you have'nt already try durch's guide http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html.Substitute prime 95 where it says orthos.

Isolate each component to find it's max and that will go a long way in telling you what is making it unstable.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## kranshteun

cl2chicago said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kranshteun*
> 
> 
> I thought it was just when it was in sleep power saver mode but I was wrong. I have Win 7, 64 Bit, by the way. I just noticed that every time I reboot it says the system failed boot something or other and I have to press F1 to get it to start up and load. Could it be this 2209 BIOS I'm running?
> 
> 
> Could be. The BIOS I am using on SLI Vista Edition is 1208 and the problems started to appear when I switched to windows 7. I even had black screen sometimes, tried to troubleshoot it with all I know, but eventually the board just started working again. I am still puzzled by such behavior.
> O well, my problems are over now that I got this new Intel board:=)
> Regards!
> 
> P.S. Xizorkun, uss & Zdenislav WELCOME TO THE PLANET M2N32 !!!


----------



## actuality

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mulkman*


Currently at 3.42GHz

My system seems to be running hot at around 45-46C IDLE and around 55C sometimes on load. My current motherboard temp is 30C. Currently using zalman 9900NT

Prime95 today its getting to around 61-62c

What kind of temps are you getting on this board, with a similar CPU.
Is it the thermal grease, as I am using the zalman stock paste. Shall I invest in some OCZ Freeze

Thanks?


Iâ€™m using a zalman 9700, I believe it performs similarly to the 9900. At 3.5ghz I was getting almost identical temperatures (both idle and primeing) the other day when it was warm weather.

I have since removed the hsf dusted it all off re-applied thermal grease and improved airflow in case, now down 7-8 degrees on those temperatures. The weather has returned to barely warm british summer so that may have an effect on my temps...

Itâ€™s pretty much accepted though that the temperature sensor on this mobo may not work 100% with phenom's giving off readings.


----------



## mulkman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *actuality*


Iâ€™m using a zalman 9700, I believe it performs similarly to the 9900. At 3.5ghz I was getting almost identical temperatures (both idle and primeing) the other day when it was warm weather.

I have since removed the hsf dusted it all off re-applied thermal grease and improved airflow in case, now down 7-8 degrees on those temperatures. The weather has returned to barely warm british summer so that may have an effect on my temps...

Itâ€™s pretty much accepted though that the temperature sensor on this mobo may not work 100% with phenom's giving off readings.


Itâ€™s pretty much accepted though that the temperature sensor on this mobo may not work 100% with phenom's giving off readings.[/QUOTE]

Yh same here...

I'm from the UK as well, and YES the last week/couple of days have been warm. What are your current temp readings?

Mine are 46C idle


----------



## Changrui

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mulkman* 
Currently at 3.42GHz

My system seems to be running hot at around 45-46C IDLE and around 55C sometimes on load. My current motherboard temp is 30C. Currently using zalman 9900NT

Prime95 today its getting to around 61-62c

What kind of temps are you getting on this board, with a similar CPU.
Is it the thermal grease, as I am using the zalman stock paste. Shall I invest in some OCZ Freeze

Thanks?

When my room is at 30C (yeah hot day), CPU temp maxed at 63C with 4 cores at 100%. MB temp 45. Running 3.6G at 1.37v. Thermaltake 120mm cooler.


----------



## AlexALX

I want phenom x6 1055t on m2n32-sli deluxe





















why no one tried to run ...


----------



## GANDALF21502

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexALX* 
I want phenom x6 1055t on m2n32-sli deluxe





















why no one tried to run ...
















Give it a shot and let us know....


----------



## playah

I've got a M2N32-SLI deluxe and I have to clear cmos to get into the bios, then it never reboots, it'll boot every time after I clear cmos then never boots.

I have tried 5 or 6 diff sets of ram and flashed the bios to 2207, nothing I have tried yet works, have x2 3800 in it for testing


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *playah* 
I've got a M2N32-SLI deluxe and I have to clear cmos to get into the bios, then it never reboots, it'll boot every time after I clear cmos then never boots.

I have tried 5 or 6 diff sets of ram and flashed the bios to 2207, nothing I have tried yet works, have x2 3800 in it for testing

......might try with 1 stick of RAM first and also check to see IF the voltage for the RAM is set correctly; as it is stated upon the sticker upon the module's . . .

mr-Charles .









.


----------



## versailles2006

*What is the price of this motherboard?*


----------



## Slink

Hey everybody. I've been searching around on OCN for a universal CPU ranking list, like this gfx card rank list.

I _did_ find these external lists that seem pretty good:
http://www.jaxbeachtech.com/content/...rformance-rank
http://gamingweapons.com/processor-rankings/

Thanks guys. <3 this M2N32-sli


----------



## AlexALX

Bad news







on m2n-sli tried a man running phenom x6 1055t - and does not start... And talk about m2n32-sli no longer necessary... But hope springs eternal... Man might not tried everything.....


----------



## playah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
......might try with 1 stick of RAM first and also check to see IF the voltage for the RAM is set correctly; as it is stated upon the sticker upon the module's . . .

mr-Charles .









.

Yep, tried that


----------



## sirmonkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Changrui* 
When my room is at 30C (yeah hot day), CPU temp maxed at 63C with 4 cores at 100%. MB temp 45. Running 3.6G at 1.37v. Thermaltake 120mm cooler.


wish i could run my 940 at 1.37v even though cpu-z says its at 1.37v its actually running at 1.49v full load 1.56v idle even though in bios its set at 1.53v.. stupid m2n-sli deluxe board has piss poor voltage regulation.. cant wait to replace it again with an 890GX board..


----------



## Zdenislav

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sirmonkey* 
wish i could run my 940 at 1.37v even though cpu-z says its at 1.37v its actually running at 1.49v full load 1.56v idle even though in bios its set at 1.53v.. stupid m2n-sli deluxe board has piss poor voltage regulation.. cant wait to replace it again with an 890GX board..

Hi, did you tried K10stat? Me helps.

P.S.: Thanks guys for great welcome


----------



## versailles2006

*What is the price of this motherboard?*


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *versailles2006* 
*What is the price of this motherboard?*

*WHOA, BOLD FONT.*

Tried using Google?


----------



## Mikacek

Hallo. I have M2N32-SLI deluxe (BIOS 2209), X4 965 BE and have problem. Start Windows 7 64x OK, but start CPU-Z . . . . .


















I have in Bios set 17x 200Mhz CPU, BIOS say 3400Mhz on CPU, but START Windows is longer a CPU-Z say this.


----------



## canadish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikacek*


Hallo. I have M2N32-SLI deluxe (BIOS 2209), X4 965 BE and have problem. Start Windows 7 64x OK, but start CPU-Z . . . . .


















I have in Bios set 17x 200Mhz CPU, BIOS say 3400Mhz on CPU, but START Windows is longer a CPU-Z say this.



I have experienced this problem as well. I made many attempts with nvidia systools, to no avail. Tried a reinstall of vista x64, no luck. Put in old an old disk with xp, changed nvidia settings in control panel, saved as profile boot, easy. No hassles at all. I am disappointed I am having no luck with vista as I would prefer to use it. I am going to try again with vista and would appreciate any feedback regarding vista issues. Good luck.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikacek* 
Hallo. I have M2N32-SLI deluxe (BIOS 2209), X4 965 BE and have problem. Start Windows 7 64x OK, but start CPU-Z . . . . .

I have in Bios set 17x 200Mhz CPU, BIOS say 3400Mhz on CPU, but START Windows is longer a CPU-Z say this.

Please go here ;http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...-sli-club.html on the spreadsheet click on AM3 installation and follow the guide.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *canadish* 
I have experienced this problem as well. I made many attempts with nvidia systools, to no avail. Tried a reinstall of vista x64, no luck. Put in old an old disk with xp, changed nvidia settings in control panel, saved as profile boot, easy. No hassles at all. I am disappointed I am having no luck with vista as I would prefer to use it. I am going to try again with vista and would appreciate any feedback regarding vista issues. Good luck.

Give this a try; http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/55...l-n-quiet.html

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## kranshteun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *versailles2006*


*What is the price of this motherboard?*


I can sell you mine for $100 with connectors and spare parts. For additional $40 I will sell the X2 5600+ 2.8 GHZ. All in great working condition.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *versailles2006*


*What is the price of this motherboard?*


If you can find one in the states for sale on ebay you could prolly pick one up any where from $50-125 depeding on it's condition and if it still has any warranty left on it.


----------



## clockcycle

Hi all, just made the upgrade myself on my M2N-SLI Deluxe.
Flashed the bios with 5001 and popped in a AM3 Phenom 945.
Whole process went smoothly, it's been 4 days now and looking good so far. The only issue I had was unrelated to the CPU, I couldn't access my RAID1 HDD's over my network but a bit of google and I was up and running.


----------



## GEO.PS

hi! someone tried to run ph2x6 on these mobo?

ps вопрос с приветов от русских юзеров


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clockcycle* 
Hi all, just made the upgrade myself on my M2N-SLI Deluxe.
Flashed the bios with 5001 and popped in a AM3 Phenom 945.
Whole process went smoothly, it's been 4 days now and looking good so far. The only issue I had was unrelated to the CPU, I couldn't access my RAID1 HDD's over my network but a bit of google and I was up and running.



your system may run faster if you get your ram speed up to DDR2-800 or otherwise getting CPU-Z to show your ram at 400MHz


----------



## mulkman

Wondering if anyone has installed the thermaltake frio on this board, just it fit ok


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mulkman* 
Wondering if anyone has installed the thermaltake frio on this board, just it fit ok

If your ram is standard size it should fit fine.
If your ram heatsinks are higher than normal you will have to use the outer slots.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## AMD_RULES

Count me in... (see sig)


----------



## mulkman

Check out the two of the best AMD Coolers, the spire and the thermaltake are the really good. Check their temps their really good. Hmm...

http://www.frostytech.com/top5heatsinks.cfm for other half of benchmarks


----------



## mulkman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD_RULES* 
Count me in... (see sig)

Is a really good cooler check the stats above


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD_RULES* 
Count me in... (see sig)

See first paragraph here please; http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...-sli-club.html

Thanks

Gyro


----------



## clockcycle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
your system may run faster if you get your ram speed up to DDR2-800 or otherwise getting CPU-Z to show your ram at 400MHz

I tried setting the speed to DDR2-800 but it wouldn't post afterwards and I had to reset the cmos to get it running again, they are just cheap sticks which I am replacing but they did run at 800 on my old M2N-SLI board.
I'm still learning about all this stuff so any help is always appreciated.


----------



## MeBecomingI

Hello everyone!

As you may already have noticed, this is my first post. I've been lurking around for quite sometime, but I figured this was a good chance to finally create an account and see if I can help out and get some help. So, hello and it is good to be here!

However, to prevent boring everyone, I am going to jump straight into it. I very recently purchased a Phenom II X4 955BE processor, for use in my new(er) rebuilt computer. I was (and currently are) using the M2N32-SLI Deluxe motherboard with the newest 5002 BIOS, as I personally swear by this motherboard because it has never let me down and keeps fighting. Case in point, this thread got me very interested in being able to use this new AM3 processor in this motherboard. Long story short, I bought the processor (at a price I couldn't pass up), a new video card and some new memory. Another video card is coming as well.

So, I followed the steps exactly that were listed by a few of the members here who have achieved a properly running and clocked 955BE on the M2N32-SLI Deluxe.

All seemed to be going well, until I go to adjust the CPU Core Clocks in the nVidia System Tools Performance tab... the problem is that they aren't even listed. I've already adjusted the CPU multiplier and FSB to 16 x 200 in the BIOS. That is the standard 3.2GHz the CPU runs at. The CPU voltage is also at 1.33v. As is standard, that speed is recognized by the BIOS and Windows, but CPU-Z won't recognize that clock, and I can definitely notice the 800Mhz.

My question is as follows... anyone have any idea as to why the Core Clocks in nVidia System Tools are missing? I might be able to get it working if I could just access the CPU Core Clocks.

I should mention that it worked ONCE, and when it did, I adjusted all four clocks to the proper FSB and Multiplier (each core was the same). After I applied the settings, it reboot my computer and nothing happened. It has never returned. I've also uninstalled it and reinstalled all drivers, and nothing helped.

My system specs are listed below, hopefully. Still getting used to this board.

Thanks for any help and let me know if you need anymore help!

If you have any questions, I'll get back to you as soon as possible.


----------



## N2Gaming

Welcome to OCN guys,

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clockcycle* 
I tried setting the speed to DDR2-800 but it wouldn't post afterwards and I had to reset the cmos to get it running again, they are just cheap sticks which I am replacing but they did run at 800 on my old M2N-SLI board.
I'm still learning about all this stuff so any help is always appreciated.

If you have not already set your primary ram timings and voltages in the bios then you may want to start there. However since your using cheap ram as you call it you might just want to try and see what's the max you can get out of them.









MeBecomingI,

Have you adjusted the power settings in windows yet from Min or power save to Max Performance?

Next you may want to reboot and try again after you have Win7 set to run in Performance mode. If it still does not work then try to uninstall and reinstall the Nvidia system tools

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## ej52

Hi all

Firstly thanks to every1 for there usefull posts, they have really helped me out









I have had the M2N32 SLI Deluxe for about 3yrs now and it has never given me any problems
and hopefully never will.I have been delaying uprades for well over 1yr now and think i will
delay it abit longer now that the 965 works on this board, will be getting mine in a few weeks









So add me to the club, im proudly M2N


----------



## whywouldyoudothat

I'm thinking about getting a new processor. I've got the 6000+ right now. Would I see much benefit from moving to a 940? How much of a difference is there between the 6000, 940, 965? Is the difference between C2, C3 significant?

The only real issue other than that is that it seems like alot of work to get the 965 working on the M2N32. I read the guide on how to do it and I'm pretty sure I could do it though. The 940 doesn't have the same problem right?

Would I be better off just overclocking a bit? My idle temps are 25C. I ran a game which brought both cores to 100% and the load temp seems to be about 40C.

I can afford either one but the 940 is going for 100$ and the 965 is like 230$.

Posting this in this thread because I'd like to know based on other people that are running the same MB as I would only change the CPU.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whywouldyoudothat* 
I'm thinking about getting a new processor. I've got the 6000+ right now. Would I see much benefit from moving to a 940? How much of a difference is there between the 6000, 940, 965? Is the difference between C2, C3 significant?

The only real issue other than that is that it seems like alot of work to get the 965 working on the M2N32. I read the guide on how to do it and I'm pretty sure I could do it though. The 940 doesn't have the same problem right?

Would I be better off just overclocking a bit? My idle temps are 25C. I ran a game which brought both cores to 100% and the load temp seems to be about 40C.

I can afford either one but the 940 is going for 100$ and the 965 is like 230$.

Posting this in this thread because I'd like to know based on other people that are running the same MB as I would only change the CPU.

If it where me I would get the 940be,it's hassle free and you would notice a big difference from the 6000 with your sli setup.

Good luck


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Long time no post but I have at last found a 940 BE that was a decent price (PcUpgrade.co.uk for those who want to know). So will soon be upgrading. I've already got the latest BIOS so assume all I need to do is replace the chip, do a bit of internal cleaning and switch on. Do I need to muck around with any BIOS settings both before and after the instal (ignoring post install overclocking attempts)? Will my ram timings remain the same?


----------



## GEO.PS

what about ph2x6 on m2n-sli deluxe? can it start? what are you think?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ballyhoogames* 
Long time no post but I have at last found a 940 BE that was a decent price (PcUpgrade.co.uk for those who want to know). So will soon be upgrading. I've already got the latest BIOS so assume all I need to do is replace the chip, do a bit of internal cleaning and switch on. Do I need to muck around with any BIOS settings both before and after the instal (ignoring post install overclocking attempts)? Will my ram timings remain the same?

All you need to do is ;

Reboot and enter bios,reset to defaults(F5), save and exit.
Shutdown computer,replace cpu/hsf.
Reboot and enter bios,reset to defaults(F5),save and exit.
Boot to windows just to make sure it works.
Reboot and enter bios and set things to your preference.
Enjoy.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## whywouldyoudothat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
If it where me I would get the 940be,it's hassle free and you would notice a big difference from the 6000 with your sli setup.

Good luck

Someone posted some benchmark comparisons of the 6000 and 940. Looks like a 30% increase. Good enough for me so I bought it.

Just need to figure out how the bolt thru kit works. I have a u-120 on there right now and I couldn't figure it out so I just put it on without the kit and it seemed fine. :O


----------



## Wriceth

HI GUYS!

in 2009 bios version, cant overclock soo much.... max 3,75 core speed, and no 100% stable. (in 3,8 never entered to windows)

BUT NOW, with 5002 bios..... 3,8Ghz WORKSSSSSSSSSSS! not 100% stable, but I test now with a 1.4 volt

=)

any of you test a other overclock?


----------



## N2Gaming

Good job Wriceth.


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Good job Wriceth.

THX MEN

in this foro....could make a list of overclock in this mobo

=)

I want 4.000mhz


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wriceth* 
THX MEN

in this foro....could make a list of overclock in this mobo

=)

I want 4.000mhz

Wriceth, look at the spreadsheet on the first page,click on the validations to see other peoples settings.Just use the 940 and 955/965 as examples, the settings should be close to what you may use.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## scott31337

I've done some searches and unsure where else to do,

my 10K Raptor died, which I had the Nvidia tools set perfectly in Windows 7 x64, at 3.6k 201 FSB 18x Mult - on my M2N32-SLI Deluxe, Phenom 955 worked perfectly.

I reinstalled Windows 7 x64 on another HD i do have.. I installed all the NVIDIA drivers (video, net, storage) then installed the NVIDIA System Tools 6.05 (tried 6.04 too) - I have nothing but USB junk that is not detected in the device manager.

I load the System tools (I have even tried as admin too just in case) - and It loads up with the multiplier showing, but then it disappears!

I have my BIOS at multiplier 18x, have tried my FSB at auto and 201, I'm unsure what I am missing, was asking for suggestions. I appreciate your time before i go crazy and put my 6400+ back in.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scott31337* 
I've done some searches and unsure where else to do,

my 10K Raptor died, which I had the Nvidia tools set perfectly in Windows 7 x64, at 3.6k 201 FSB 18x Mult - on my M2N32-SLI Deluxe, Phenom 955 worked perfectly.

I reinstalled Windows 7 x64 on another HD i do have.. I installed all the NVIDIA drivers (video, net, storage) then installed the NVIDIA System Tools 6.05 (tried 6.04 too) - I have nothing but USB junk that is not detected in the device manager.

I load the System tools (I have even tried as admin too just in case) - and It loads up with the multiplier showing, but then it disappears!

I have my BIOS at multiplier 18x, have tried my FSB at auto and 201, I'm unsure what I am missing, was asking for suggestions. I appreciate your time before i go crazy and put my 6400+ back in.

In windows cp,power options,set to performance.
See if that helps.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## canrinusace

hey guys i could use some help i have the mdn-sli mobo and im looking at a proc upgrade, im looking at getting a phenom x4 9650, on asus website it says that model HD9650WCJ4BGH is supported, but the model im looking at is HD9650WCGHBOX. Im wondering if the proc will still be compatable, any advise would be nice


----------



## kitekrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *canrinusace* 
hey guys i could use some help i have the mdn-sli mobo and im looking at a proc upgrade, im looking at getting a phenom x4 9650, on asus website it says that model HD9650WCJ4BGH is supported, but the model im looking at is HD9650WCGHBOX. Im wondering if the proc will still be compatable, any advise would be nice

Yes but I would recommend putting a Phenom II x4 945. That's the fastest CPU that will go on that board without any mods.


----------



## N2Gaming

Yeah get the 95w x4 945 CPU not the 125w x4 945 CPU

Unless some one can tell me other wise I think the 95w CPU will make your entire system happier w/lower voltages and temperatures.









Now if your looking for max Overclockability and ease of use w/out using software to obtain your overclock then your best bet is still the X4 940 125w BE (Black Edition) CPU which is not up or downwardly locked on the multiplier and I think it's about $20 cheaper as well


----------



## canrinusace

thx i was unaware the phenom II's were compatable with this board without some bios tweaking, that changes what i want to do for a proc upgrade completely as i really would like a black addition phenom II


----------



## MeBecomingI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
MeBecomingI,

Have you adjusted the power settings in windows yet from Min or power save to Max Performance?

Next you may want to reboot and try again after you have Win7 set to run in Performance mode. If it still does not work then try to uninstall and reinstall the Nvidia system tools

Good Luck,

N2G

Well, I have good news to report! I was able to get it working thanks to your helpful and quick response. I didn't even begin to think it was that problem. I remember switching the performance awhile ago, but it must have reset at some point. I even put a bit of an overclock on it, but that is about as much as I am getting at this point, though I'm going to keep trying some different sets.

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1275763550

Now, as you may notice from the memory area, there are two different manufacturers. OcZ and Corsair. The Corsair memory is my newest set of memory. Those are TWIN2X4096-8500C5D memory sticks. The other two are 1GB sticks that I am using in the other two Dual Channel slots for the time being...

They are all currently running at the same time with a 428.7 Mhz (1:2) speed, for a total for of 6GB RAM. Now, these two new sticks of RAM support EPP profiles. From previous research, I found out that DDR2-1066 RAM is supported by the motherboard, but only after a older BIOS update, but that it would only work with Phenom processors. These EPP profiles are to allow a proper speed for that type of RAM.

Well, I bought a few of these sticks, put them in, changed the voltage to the native 2.1v, changed the DDR2 speed to DDR2-1066 and finally changed the EPP profile to High Frequency (which is supposed to run the DDR2-1066 sticks are stable full speed). After that locked my computer up, I have to hard reset the BIOS and then tried the Optimal setting, which didn't work either. After I reset the BIOS again, nothing would work. So, I finally just put those two other sticks in and now I'm running a normal 6GB configuration at the speed mentioned above. It should also be mentioned that I also left the speed at Auto and tried plenty of different combination's to get it working, and nothing worked..

Anyone have any idea on what is going or how to fix it? Greatly appreciated, and thank you for the previous help!


----------



## ej52

Hey all

I installed nforce 15.23 the yesterday and it kept giving me a error on win7
saying it needs to restart in 1min, so i could not use the machine coz
it kept restarting, had to do a system restore









If any1 can tell me which nforce driver is the most stable i would really
appreciate it









Thanks


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
Hey all

I installed nforce 15.23 the yesterday and it kept giving me a error on win7
saying it needs to restart in 1min, so i could not use the machine coz
it kept restarting, had to do a system restore









If any1 can tell me which nforce driver is the most stable i would really
appreciate it









Thanks



15.53 works for me.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeBecomingI*


Well, I have good news to report! I was able to get it working thanks to your helpful and quick response. I didn't even begin to think it was that problem. I remember switching the performance awhile ago, but it must have reset at some point. I even put a bit of an overclock on it, but that is about as much as I am getting at this point, though I'm going to keep trying some different sets.










Now, as you may notice from the memory area, there are two different manufacturers. OcZ and Corsair. The Corsair memory is my newest set of memory. Those are TWIN2X4096-8500C5D memory sticks. The other two are 1GB sticks that I am using in the other two Dual Channel slots for the time being...

They are all currently running at the same time with a 428.7 Mhz (1:2) speed, for a total for of 6GB RAM. Now, these two new sticks of RAM support EPP profiles. From previous research, I found out that DDR2-1066 RAM is supported by the motherboard, but only after a older BIOS update, but that it would only work with Phenom processors. These EPP profiles are to allow a proper speed for that type of RAM.

Well, I bought a few of these sticks, put them in, changed the voltage to the native 2.1v, changed the DDR2 speed to DDR2-1066 and finally changed the EPP profile to High Frequency (which is supposed to run the DDR2-1066 sticks are stable full speed). After that locked my computer up, I have to hard reset the BIOS and then tried the Optimal setting, which didn't work either. After I reset the BIOS again, nothing would work. So, I finally just put those two other sticks in and now I'm running a normal 6GB configuration at the speed mentioned above. It should also be mentioned that I also left the speed at Auto and tried plenty of different combination's to get it working, and nothing worked..

Anyone have any idea on what is going or how to fix it? Greatly appreciated, and thank you for the previous help!


Well IIRC 1066 is not really supported on AMD systems as it is overclocked ram settings but can be used on higher end AM2+ mobo's w/the right BIOS and CPU's.

However most Overclockers w/older AM2/AM2+ systems need more headway for overclocking thus the need for DDR2-1066. i.e. you use DDR2-1066 sticks at DDR2-800 and bump up your FSB to about 250ish and get closer to 1066 or even faster depending on your skills







.

I have 4x2GB Corsair XMS2 just like what you got but w/out the D on the end of the C5 and I run mine rock solid all day and night at DDR2-1013 w/all 4 ram slots populated.

If you want to run 1066 speeds then try to use just 2 sticks of ram. You may also need to play around w/the configurations of where you put the ram. i.e. try different ram slots until you figure out what works best.

It will be nearly impossible to run all 4 ram slots populated at 1066 speeds.

Here is what I get from my RAM http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1226067

I just recently started using CnQ/C1E FTW.


----------



## ej52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
15.53 works for me.

Good luck

Gyro

Hey Gyro

I made a mistake in the post i meant to say 15.53

I am going 2 try a clean install of win7 and see wat happens


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


All you need to do is ;

Reboot and enter bios,reset to defaults(F5), save and exit.
Shutdown computer,replace cpu/hsf.
Reboot and enter bios,reset to defaults(F5),save and exit.
Boot to windows just to make sure it works.
Reboot and enter bios and set things to your preference.
Enjoy.

Good luck

Gyro


Star. Thanks.


----------



## Wriceth

24/7 overclock =D

in 3.85 are a little inestable, but the bench 3dmark06 and 3dmark vintage... runs great =D


----------



## N2Gaming

@MeBecomingI: Look at and study Wriceth's overclock and you will see what he is doing to achieve DDR2-1100.

@Wriceth: Great work. Nice OC and well you know what they say. Proof or it never happened


----------



## stockrocks

Brought down the voltages as was not being down as appropriate via the 5002 bios.

Replaced 4000+ with this yesterday after upped the bios to 5002.



Stable. Now going to throw the kitchen sink at it and see if it stays that way. Update to follow.

SR


----------



## AlexALX

People, no one knows how many must return a card GTS250 in 3dmark06 under phenom 9850 + m2n32-sli deluxe? And the 11500 points is normal, or a little? Kind of like card should give 15000 points...


----------



## MeBecomingI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


@MeBecomingI: Look at and study Wriceth's overclock and you will see what he is doing to achieve DDR2-1100.


Awesome! It seems like I was doing just that even before I saw that post! Nice to have confirmation. However, unfortunately for me, he seems to be able to push his overclock much higher than me. Good job Wriceth!

Without further ado, here is my current overclock and configuration:



As you can see, I've achieved a much higher speed with my memory, but it still isn't where it could be. I also can't get any higher than 239Mhz bus speed, even if it is 13x, 13.5x, 14x or anything else. I've got a high voltage going through the CPU, and I've also upped the voltage of the RAM (2.1v), CPU -> NB (1.425) and NB -> SB (1.4v). It still doesn't budge any further, and Windows just stops working. I should also be able to reduce some of those timings as well, but I'll hold off until I can get a bit higher with the speed.

I'm sure there is a hold up somewhere, but I can't seem to find it and I'm concerned about pushing anymore voltage. In fact, I might need to drop it. There has to be something holding me back. I'm starting to think it is my HT speed. I notice that is a almost a full 100 Mhz faster than Wriceth, so I'm thinking that the difference is causing some instability. It seems like I can change that in the System Tools, but I'm not sure if that is going to affect my CPU bus speed. Could that possibly be the cause?

I could drop the CPU multiplier to a lower value, but that won't help increase my bus speed, and I end up sitting right near the standard 3200 Mhz speed.

However, I'm happy that my RAM sticks are working. Thank you for the input. I didn't even think of running the sticks in DDR2 800 and just overclocking them... It makes sense, especially when the sticks are designed to run at 1066.

Well, any further help would be greatly appreciated and I want to thank you all for the help! Awesome!


----------



## ej52

@MeBecomingI

Try dropping yout HT multiplier to x4 and you should be good









The highest i can get my HT is 1200Mhz (300x4) but i try 2 keep
it between 1000-1100Mhz as it it seems to run more stable.

Yours and Wriceth posts have made me want to push my ram 
now lol, so im gonna do some oc'ing and i'll post results later.


----------



## MeBecomingI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ej52*


@MeBecomingI

Try dropping yout HT multiplier to x4 and you should be good









The highest i can get my HT is 1200Mhz (300x4) but i try 2 keep
it between 1000-1100Mhz as it it seems to run more stable.

Yours and Wriceth posts have made me want to push my ram 
now lol, so im gonna do some oc'ing and i'll post results later.


Cool. I'll give that a shot and see how it goes! Thanks!

And good luck with your overclock! I hope for the best.


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexALX* 
People, no one knows how many must return a card GTS250 in 3dmark06 under phenom 9850 + m2n32-sli deluxe? And the 11500 points is normal, or a little? Kind of like card should give 15000 points...

without overclock, in windows 7 or vista.... yes, its normal.
in windows xp, you must return 500 or 600 more points. (12.000).

for reference, with a phenom II and 8800gt I get 16.000.
(8800gt, 9800gt and gts250, have a same chip G92 [in other words, are the same video card])
With 8800gt SLI, I get 19.000, in windows xp

Now, with phenom II and gtx285, I get 18.500, in windows 7.









Think this: The 3dmark06, its a old bench.... and the processor its ecencial.
your phenom I, its a little compared with a phenom II.

GO FOR PHENOM II







!


----------



## Wriceth

MeBecomingI:

Cpu--MCP55 HT speed (5x)

and

NB--SB HT speed (5x)

CHANGE TO X4

and u se my overclock

275x4 = 1100 HT

=)!

and 275x13.5 = 3.712
if you set ddr2 800 ---> 275x2 = 550 (1100)

In the end of the earth.... CHILE:

wriceth

Que todo resulte bien MeBecomingI


----------



## AlexALX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wriceth* 
without overclock, in windows 7 or vista.... yes, its normal.
in windows xp, you must return 500 or 600 more points. (12.000).

for reference, with a phenom II and 8800gt I get 16.000.
(8800gt, 9800gt and gts250, have a same chip G92 [in other words, are the same video card])
With 8800gt SLI, I get 19.000, in windows xp

Now, with phenom II and gtx285, I get 18.500, in windows 7.









Think this: The 3dmark06, its a old bench.... and the processor its ecencial.
your phenom I, its a little compared with a phenom II.

GO FOR PHENOM II







!

Good... But in win7 i have less Points than in win xp (I do not know why).

As for phenom II - I know, but do not want to buy already x4, i wand buy x6, but this motherboard does not support them judging by the samples of people start ... And this is very bad =(

My phenom overclocked to 2.75 ghz (it does not BE), but in SLI I have a problem ... Soon I will make videos and show you to understand that the problem, but it so hard to explain ... And also I have a problem with the HT multiplier to Bios but stands as x5 but actually frozen in x1 (this problem since buying the motherboard), but now using the nvidia driver 257.15 + nv oc tools I've changed the HT multiplier to x5, and set the download this profile when you start windows, it raised the performance of your computer by 40-50% and even more at lower resolutions. But the problem with SLI is not resolved. In general, later to show videos with the problem.


----------



## ej52

Hi guys

heres the most stable i got on my ram (4 now), i can push it futher but my cpu is overheating ran out of paste


















Will be doing some more testing when i get my temps down again









On another note has any1 been able to switch the retention bracket on th m2n32-dlx so that the
zalman coolers blow air out the rear exhaust fan?


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
Hi guys

heres the most stable i got on my ram (4 now), i can push it futher but my cpu is overheating ran out of paste









Will be doing some more testing when i get my temps down again









On another note has any1 been able to switch the retention bracket on th m2n32-dlx so that the
zalman coolers blow air out the rear exhaust fan?











Before phenom II, I have a 5600+ (not BE)... and I use all the time on this clocks, really stable.


----------



## mr-Charles

....just a note: Did you know that YOUR version of CPU-z is _*"a bit"*_
Outdated??








....{ i think the newest version out is: 1.54 }







. . .

you can go to : >> HERE << ..... and look to the right of,
& download the NEWest version & install.....









...again, just my 2







of Help-out 4 ya, . . .









*EDIT =*







sorry if this does NOT pertain to you, Wriceth....
...BUT, about's that pic/with the Outdated CPU-z ....? ! ? ?







...







...









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## AlexALX

I created a video with my problem in SLI mode, I hope someone will understand what it was about.

part 1 -







YouTube- Ñ„Ð¸Ð»ÑŒÐ¼-sli-part1.mpg
part 2 -







YouTube- Ñ„Ð¸Ð»ÑŒÐ¼-sli-part2.mpg
ogirinal:
http://rapidshare.com/files/39639443...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/39639444...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/39639403...part3.rar.html


----------



## ej52

@mr-Charles

Quote:

Before phenom II, I have a 5600+ (not BE)... and I use all the time on this clocks, really stable
That explain the old version of cpu-z
















@Wriceth

I normaly have my cpu clocked @3.6Ghz with my RAM running lower @453Mhz
just testing 2 see how much i can overclock my ram
I can get 1100Mhz but as i said my cpu overheating @ the moment waiting 4
paste to arrive, then i can run @ the following.

CPU: 275x12 = 3300 1.4v
RAM: 275x2 = 550 (1100)

I really like the faster ram my system seems way more responsive and benchmarks have also improved even though the cpu is clocked lower.


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
@mr-Charles

That explain the old version of cpu-z
















@Wriceth

I normaly have my cpu clocked @3.6Ghz with my RAM running lower @453Mhz
just testing 2 see how much i can overclock my ram
I can get 1100Mhz but as i said my cpu overheating @ the moment waiting 4
paste to arrive, then i can run @ the following.

CPU: 275x12 = 3500 1.5v
RAM: 275x2 = 550 (1100)

I really like the faster ram my system seems way more responsive and benchmarks have also improved even though the cpu is clocked lower.

you have 5002 bios?


----------



## ej52

Quote:

you have 5002 bios?
nope i am using 2209, why?

you notice any change in 5002?


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
nope i am using 2209, why?

you notice any change in 5002?


yes.

in 2209, I cant push memos on 1100.

but in 5002, work fine D:


----------



## ej52

cool im gonna try 5002 and see if i can get more out of the clock










do you notice a big jump in performance from the 5600 to 945?
coz i might just get 945 instead of 965.


----------



## EkseF

Anyone with a M2n-SLI ( nForce 560 SLI MCP ) managed to overclock properly? Does the Cpu voltage adjustment work? Mine won't get off 1.2 no matter what I set it to. posted more about it here http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...udge-1-2v.html


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
cool im gonna try 5002 and see if i can get more out of the clock









do you notice a big jump in performance from the 5600 to 945?
coz i might just get 945 instead of 965.

SORRY MY ENGLISH:

big difference between 5600+ and phenom II.

between 965 and 945, I prefer 945.... why?

because, in this mobo, you dont have a big TDP support, and....... both processors, have the same limit... 3.7 - 3.8 stable on this mobo.

other reasson, 945 cost less, and its same processor.

if you got the 965... I challenge you.... whit my 945. JEJEJEJE!

MUAHAHAHAHA!

^^


----------



## ej52

lol challenge accepted








just not sure when i can get it yet but when i do ur on


----------



## ej52

Heres another try got them @1040Mhz with cpu clocked more (5002 bios)









The wierd thing is everest shows my cpu as 6000+








could i be taping into some hidden powsers of my cpu


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 

The wierd thing is everest shows my cpu as 6000+








could i be taping into some hidden powsers of my cpu










That's normal for x2's.
My old x2 5000 would read as the next higher model as I oc'd.
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
Try yourself and see.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
heres another try got them @1040mhz with cpu clocked more (5002 bios)









the wierd thing is everest shows my cpu as 6000+








Could i be taping into some hidden powsers of my cpu :d



5200+ -------- 6400+ same processor

945 --------- 965 same processor


----------



## MeBecomingI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wriceth* 
MeBecomingI:

Cpu--MCP55 HT speed (5x)

and

NB--SB HT speed (5x)

CHANGE TO X4

and u se my overclock

275x4 = 1100 HT

=)!

and 275x13.5 = 3.712
if you set ddr2 800 ---> 275x2 = 550 (1100)

In the end of the earth.... CHILE:

wriceth

Que todo resulte bien MeBecomingI









I tried what you mentioned there, and it didn't seem to help me. I can't seem to get anywhere. I can't even push it past 235 Mhz now before I get a blue-screen or my computer freezes. I can't even go back to the old settings I had before that were stable... this sucks.

Any ideas as to why my computer just won't let me go any further? My voltages are mentioned in the last post, but that doesn't seem to be helping.

I might have just ran into a wall that I can't seem to pass. Oh well.


----------



## CrazyInsane

Hey guys just a quick question. Does the ASUS M2N-SLI currently support the 955 BE with the 5001 BIOS? Not the ASUS M2N-SLI Delux, just the ASUS M2N-SLI. It's not on the supports list and every reference I can find refers to the deluxe model?
Cheers guys.


----------



## AlexALX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexALX* 
I created a video with my problem in SLI mode, I hope someone will understand what it was about.

part 1 - YouTube- Ñ„Ð¸Ð»ÑŒÐ¼-sli-part1.mpg

part 2 - YouTube- Ñ„Ð¸Ð»ÑŒÐ¼-sli-part2.mpg

ogirinal:
http://rapidshare.com/files/39639443...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/39639444...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/39639403...part3.rar.html

That someone even looked?


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeBecomingI*


I tried what you mentioned there, and it didn't seem to help me. I can't seem to get anywhere. I can't even push it past 235 Mhz now before I get a blue-screen or my computer freezes. I can't even go back to the old settings I had before that were stable... this sucks.

Any ideas as to why my computer just won't let me go any further? My voltages are mentioned in the last post, but that doesn't seem to be helping.

I might have just ran into a wall that I can't seem to pass. Oh well.


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ej52

@Gyro
Its just wierd coz its the 1st time ive seen it, never did it before

@MeBecomingI
mmmmmmmm indead


----------



## whywouldyoudothat

It just arrived today. Installed it and it wouldn't cold boot. I heard about this problem but I thought it was limited to 965 and not 940. Otherwise once it got started it was fine. That is until I started windows and it bluescreened before it loaded(I think something I changed in the bios did this because on default settings it worked fine). Repaired installation and reinstalled all drivers and it seems ok now. Performance is much better in the tests I did at least. Overall I am happy despite those small problems.

Although this doesn't change much since I couldn't cold boot before because one of the fans on a second videocard won't start unless I turn the case on it's side(lol?).

Has anyone else had the cold boot problem with the 940?

I thought I did everything right: Reset bios, pull battery, clear jumper, put in battery, start pc, reset bios, start windows(eventually), update drivers, fix bios settings.


----------



## MeBecomingI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wriceth* 
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Hmm? What does that mean? I'm not terribly concerned. I got it back to where it was before, but I can't push it any further than that.


----------



## AlexALX

Hello? Where is everybody? Why are you ignoring me?


----------



## stockrocks

OK, how do I use the tools when I have an ATI card. Do I attempt to install the nVidia Control Panel without an nVidia card?

I did a search but I got lazy after 20 pages ....

Thanx


----------



## AlexALX

Please someone open EVEREST Ultimate Edition on m2n32-sli deluxe and say what you wrote frequency at:

1. Motherboard -> Chipset:
1.1. North bridge (not in CPU, on motherboard) and say what is written in:
North Bridge Properties
North Bridge

Clock Generator
CPU FSB
HyperTransport (CPU)
HyperTransport (MCP)

1.2. South Bridge and say what is written in:
South Bridge Properties
South Bridge

FieldValue
South Bridge Properties
South Bridge

Clock Generator
CPU FSB
HyperTransport

2. Motherboard -> Motherboard:
Bus Type
Real Clock
Effective Clock
HyperTransport Clock
North Bridge Clock

Thanks in advance. It is very important to me.


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexALX* 
Hello? Where is everybody? Why are you ignoring me?

XD

its a strange ploblem men... i dont now the solution


----------



## lanker

Has anyone used this bios 5002.bin? I upgraded from a 940 x4 be to a 965 x4 be on a M2n32-Sli and have not been able to get it stable.... 
On first boot with upgraded cpu and copper heatpipe heat sink and 120mm fan Ithe error was "unreasonable Ratio" googled it got that resolved but have never been serious about OC til now. LOL


----------



## N2Gaming

I'm thinking I may be able to finally get a x4 955 to try out in this mobo. Fry's is having a deal on a cpu/mobo combo x4 955/ASUS M4A78L-M $149.00 I sure hope fry's still has some available this evening and they are the C3 Rev CPU's.

AlexALX: What exactly do you need this info for. I don't normally run my M2N32 SLI Deluxe mobo but my brother has been using it a lot lately and I may be able to get this info for you if I can make sense of it. You were asking about SLI and I did not understand what you were asking. I watched both of your SLI Youtube video's and it looks like it's working to me.


----------



## whiten

Has anyone else experience crashes/freezes using nvidia system tools to overclock with the latest graphics drivers?

I'm running Win7 64-bit, and when 196.21 came out I installed it, and started seeing crashes. Then again with 197.45. If I uninstall system tools or disable the profile (which of course kills the ability to use my 955X4), OR roll back to 195.62, then the crashes/freezes go away.

I even had one freeze bad enough that chkdsk ran on restart, and a bunch of things were corrupted, and I had to restore things from a system image disk.

So just wondering if anyone else has seen a similar problem?

Also, I have downloaded the new beta 257.15 off nVidia's site. I'll probably try it over the weekend, but I'm not that hopeful after the previous two drivers gave me grief.

But again, has anyone installed this latest beta and tried it while still running system tools?

Thanks!


----------



## ej52

@whiten

I also had that prob with newer drivers, i too find that 195.62 works the best
I am doing a fresh install of win7 today as i can't seem to get Nforce 15.53
to work (keeps restarting my pc) and will try 257.15 driver aswell









@AlexALX

What do u want the info 4 ?

Since no1 answered me b4 im gonna ask again...
Has any got a solution 2 rotating the retension bracket on the m2n32 so
i can have my 9900 blow air out the rear fan instead of the top?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeBecomingI*


I tried what you mentioned there, and it didn't seem to help me. I can't seem to get anywhere. I can't even push it past 235 Mhz now before I get a blue-screen or my computer freezes. I can't even go back to the old settings I had before that were stable... this sucks.

Any ideas as to why my computer just won't let me go any further? My voltages are mentioned in the last post, but that doesn't seem to be helping.

I might have just ran into a wall that I can't seem to pass. Oh well.


If you have not already,try this guide http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html.It will help in finding what is holding you back.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazyInsane*


Hey guys just a quick question. Does the ASUS M2N-SLI currently support the 955 BE with the 5001 BIOS? Not the ASUS M2N-SLI Delux, just the ASUS M2N-SLI. It's not on the supports list and every reference I can find refers to the deluxe model?
Cheers guys.


No, none of the m2n series officially supports the 955/965.
But they do work, with a little blood,sweat and some tears.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whywouldyoudothat*


It just arrived today. Installed it and it wouldn't cold boot. I heard about this problem but I thought it was limited to 965 and not 940. Otherwise once it got started it was fine. That is until I started windows and it bluescreened before it loaded(I think something I changed in the bios did this because on default settings it worked fine). Repaired installation and reinstalled all drivers and it seems ok now. Performance is much better in the tests I did at least. Overall I am happy despite those small problems.

Although this doesn't change much since I couldn't cold boot before because one of the fans on a second videocard won't start unless I turn the case on it's side(lol?).

Has anyone else had the cold boot problem with the 940?

I thought I did everything right: Reset bios, pull battery, clear jumper, put in battery, start pc, reset bios, start windows(eventually), update drivers, fix bios settings.


If your ram is 800, try setting to 677,see if that helps the coldboot problem.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stockrocks*


OK, how do I use the tools when I have an ATI card. Do I attempt to install the nVidia Control Panel without an nVidia card?

I did a search but I got lazy after 20 pages ....

Thanx










Hey Lazy,the tools have the nvcp built in,so you should be able to install without an nvidia card.
It should just install the mb/cpu/ram parts of the tools.
If that does not work try uninstalling the ati drivers then install the tools then reinstall the ati drivers.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lanker*


Has anyone used this bios 5002.bin? I upgraded from a 940 x4 be to a 965 x4 be on a M2n32-Sli and have not been able to get it stable.... 
On first boot with upgraded cpu and copper heatpipe heat sink and 120mm fan Ithe error was "unreasonable Ratio" googled it got that resolved but have never been serious about OC til now. LOL


Follow this guide to help you get stable http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whiten*


Has anyone else experience crashes/freezes using nvidia system tools to overclock with the latest graphics drivers?

I'm running Win7 64-bit, and when 196.21 came out I installed it, and started seeing crashes. Then again with 197.45. If I uninstall system tools or disable the profile (which of course kills the ability to use my 955X4), OR roll back to 195.62, then the crashes/freezes go away.

I even had one freeze bad enough that chkdsk ran on restart, and a bunch of things were corrupted, and I had to restore things from a system image disk.

So just wondering if anyone else has seen a similar problem?

Also, I have downloaded the new beta 257.15 off nVidia's site. I'll probably try it over the weekend, but I'm not that hopeful after the previous two drivers gave me grief.

But again, has anyone installed this latest beta and tried it while still running system tools?

Thanks!


I,m not using the tools but I have had a few bsod reboots.
I think it is bad nv vid drivers.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ej52*


@whiten

I also had that prob with newer drivers, i too find that 195.62 works the best
I am doing a fresh install of win7 today as i can't seem to get Nforce 15.53
to work (keeps restarting my pc) and will try 257.15 driver aswell









@AlexALX

What do u want the info 4 ?

Since no1 answered me b4 im gonna ask again...
Has any got a solution 2 rotating the retension bracket on the m2n32 so
i can have my 9900 blow air out the rear fan instead of the top?


Try overwriting the older mb drivers.(do not uninstall old drivers, just install the new ones over the old and it should overwrite/update them).

The cpu mounting bracket is not rotatable(it is rectangle not square like intel)
The nonreference amd bracket on your cooler is the problem.
The bracket on the m2n32 is e/w unlike others that are n/s and coolers with stock amd mounting naturally sit blowing out the back.
So in short I don't think so.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## AlexALX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
What exactly do you need this info for. I don't normally run my M2N32 SLI Deluxe mobo but my brother has been using it a lot lately and I may be able to get this info for you if I can make sense of it. You were asking about SLI and I did not understand what you were asking. I watched both of your SLI Youtube video's and it looks like it's working to me.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
What do u want the info 4 ?

Since no1 answered me b4 im gonna ask again...
Has any got a solution 2 rotating the retension bracket on the m2n32 so
i can have my 9900 blow air out the rear fan instead of the top?

I bad speak English, so it is difficult to explain... I'll try again.

If you open 1 and 2 video screen on the floor (to create two browser windows), and play at the same time it (to match the scene and test), then immediately we will see that I am entering. So - if I turn on SLI, then my FPS rises (becomes higher, 40 for example), but the picture is jerky. If SLI is turned off - the FPS below (30 for example), but the picture does not slow, but goes smoothly. @google translate.

And please send me someone these data:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexALX* 
Please someone open EVEREST Ultimate Edition on m2n32-sli deluxe and say what you wrote frequency at:

1. Motherboard -> Chipset:
1.1. North bridge (not in CPU, on motherboard) and say what is written in:
North Bridge Properties
North Bridge

Clock Generator
CPU FSB
HyperTransport (CPU)
HyperTransport (MCP)

1.2. South Bridge and say what is written in:
South Bridge Properties
South Bridge

FieldValue
South Bridge Properties
South Bridge

Clock Generator
CPU FSB
HyperTransport

2. Motherboard -> Motherboard:
Bus Type
Real Clock
Effective Clock
HyperTransport Clock
North Bridge Clock

Thanks in advance. It is very important to me.

If my theory is correct, but I have a chipset in the BIOS settings do not apply. He writes that my x5 multipliers and the width of pci-e x16, but really a factor as x1, if you change the width of pci-e in x8, then nothing will change, and the windows still says that I have been actively pci-e x16. The same goes for tires HT. Multiplier is always x1. With the installation of nvidia system tools I was able to change the multiplier on the CPU <-> MCP as x5 (HT was 1000 mhz now, not 200 mhz), it has at least 40% growth in the games / tests. However, the frequency of HT between SB <-> NB still 200 mhz, but should be on the idea in 1000 mhz, therefore I ask to send the data at any one frequency. So I guess that is because 200 mhz SB <-> NB I have and there are lags in SLI mode. I hope the interpreter translated properly and you understand me. Thank you.


----------



## Gyro

AlexALX,

I would hazard a guess that it's your 9850 not able to keep up with 2x gtx250's in sli.

I will get some pictures of what you want in a little while,ok.

Gyro

edit; hope that helps


----------



## AlexALX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
AlexALX,

I would hazard a guess that it's your 9850 not able to keep up with 2x gtx250's in sli.

I will get some pictures of what you want in a little while,ok.

Gyro

edit; hope that helps

Thanks. My theory now seems more than justified. I have HT 200 mhz SB <-> NB and I can not change that. And once I gave 40% increase in installation HT 100 mhz CPU <-> MCP that lags in SLI purely on the frequency of HT 200 mhz. I would sit the service center. I hope to be repaired, but otherwise I lose my computer ... Decent replacement of the motherboard does not exist to my requirements.

See screenshots (nvidia system tools set the multiplier x5 only for CPU <-> MCP, also made a screenshot without the nvidia system tools)... Even my northbridge some left (geforce 6150







). And wrote in different places that I have a south bridge 570SLI then 590SLI... But just a mistake, I just 590SLI. Mb old revision...


----------



## N2Gaming

I was under the impression that we are only suppose to use 1 monitor when SLI is enabled. It would not supprise me if I'm wrong but I have always thought only 1 monitor is suppose to be active during SLI.


----------



## ej52

@Gyro 
Thx 4 your input about the bracket i just thought there might have been
sum1 who got it right, i will try to make a new bracket and see wat happens









As 4 the nforce drivers and tried both methods but they both fail









will be doing clean install later.

@N2Gaming

I have always used 2 monitors in SLI no diff for me.

When you adding me 2 the club


----------



## kenkou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *m2nHaver*


I really don't think it's the windows install..it's a fresh install.. everything was working fine before I tried to mess with ddr2 and cpu settings... odd thing is I reset cmos and still no change... goes through post, then when it comes time for windows it just reboots... how would this have anything to do with what I was doing?


hi man plz help me i have a m2n-sli deluxe and a 4gb of kingston hyperx ram 1066mhz KHX85002K2/2G (2x2gb) the problem is that my pc dont boot :S nothing appear when i press the power botton the mems working i tested in another computer i test another ram in the m2n-sli deluxe and all work well so i dont know why thiskingston dont work =( i tried to put voltage manual 800mhz 5-5-5-18 1.8V and nothing


----------



## kenkou

hi i need ur help people i have a m2n-sli deluxe iwht 5001 bios and a pair of 2gb kingston hyperx 4gb 2x2 1066mhz so when i put them the pc dont start i put my other ram and work i put manually the voltage to 1.8 5-5-5-18 for 800mhz for the kingston and nothing happen no boot, nothing, i test the kingston in other pc and work well 4gb detected but in my m2n-sli deluxe nothing happen







plz helpme


----------



## N2Gaming

I did it.

I got the X4 955 C3 FTW

Here is my help post regarding the chip.


----------



## mr-Charles

...*HEY*.....Hey ! ! *CONGRAT's *







, N2Gaming . . .









. . .Now, get Crackin at the Overclockin' of that baby and give us some Great/Excellent = result's. . . . .









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
. . .Now, get Crackin at the Overclockin'.

Thank you & keep it up mr-Charles... I love your one of a kind post's.









I'll just have to upgrade the bios before I try it. I'm thinking of skipping 2009 all together and just going straight to 5002.

It may just be a few days before I get around to it. I have to try it in my sig as well you know.


----------



## mr-Charles

. . . your Welcome, there, N2Gaming; and we'll-be-a-watchin' for you and your Newly aquired CPU >>> result's for on here...
.....







Have _*Fun*_ & G/L . . .









mr-Charles .









.


----------



## ej52

Quote:



@whiten

I also had that prob with newer drivers, i too find that 195.62 works the best
I am doing a fresh install of win7 today as i can't seem to get Nforce 15.53
to work (keeps restarting my pc) and will try 257.15 driver aswell


I did the fresh install of win7 and got the nforce 15.53 to work, but forceware 257.15 also has prob with ntune


----------



## lanker

May I ask for some input on the bios settings I need to set for a stable system.... Don't really know how good this Cool-Master CPU-Board heat sink is and how far I can Clock with what I have.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lanker*


May I ask for some input on the bios settings I need to set for a stable system.... Don't really know how good this Cool-Master CPU-Board heat sink is and how far I can Clock with what I have.


Hey lanker,

You can start by going to the first page,on the spreadsheet scroll down to AM3 M2N32-sli section,click on the validation links on the right.

That will give you a basic idea of what others are running at.

Also please post a cpu-z validation link of your setup. thanks

Then go here http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html follow the guide and let us know if you need more help.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## lanker

Already did that a few days ago when the upgrade fizzled and received a "unreasonable Ratio" error. Also, real new to the OC thing as well and just don't quite understand things....... But thanks anyway.


----------



## whiten

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
I did the fresh install of win7 and got the nforce 15.53 to work, but forceware 257.15 also has prob with ntune









Yes, I had problems with 257.15 and nTune. Back to 195.81 and it seems stable.

Has me worried though, that our boot-strapped m2n32s will start to die. If nVidia is only going to write new drivers that System Tools won't support, it won't be long before people start giving up on it.

My 25 yo son who had a similar system to mine (with the 955) did give up two weeks ago and ordered a new MB and DDR3.


----------



## N2Gaming

I have a Hardware Test thread going on for my x4 955 for any one int3rested. ;0

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ml#post9658897


----------



## JoeVerde

Been lingering around the thread for several months, but finally joined! I updated my bios to 5002, bought an X3 440, virtually plug and play. This is a huge upgrade compared to my 3800+. Had one issue with cool n' quiet causing the cpu fan to pulse. After turning on C1E support and tweaking with a few different setting it finally settled down and runs - cool n' quiet to say the least. Thanks for the awesome thread! M2N32-SLI deluxe is a beast







!! Right next to my A7N8X Deluxe.

AMD Athlon II X3 440
Windows 7 Ultimate Edition (Build 7600)
CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 3 Cores - 3 Threads
CPU PSN : AMD Athlon II X3 440 Processor
CPU EXT : MMX(+), 3DNow!(+), SSE (1, 2, 3, 4A), x86-64, AMD-V
CPUID : F.5.2 / Extended : 10.5
CPU Cache : L1 : 3 x 64 / 3 x 64 KB - L2 : 3 x 512 KB
Core : Rana (45 nm) / Stepping : BL-C2
Freq : 803.68 MHz (200.92 * 4)
MB Brand : Asus
MB Model : M2N32-SLI DELUXE
NB : NVIDIA SPP190 (C51XE) rev A2
SB : NVIDIA nForce 590 SLI rev A2
GPU Type : NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250
GPU Clocks : Core 756 MHz / RAM 1100 MHz
DirectX Version : 11.0
RAM : 4096 MB DDR2 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 401.8 MHz (1:2) @ 4-4-4-12
Slot 1 : 1024MB (6400)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : Corsair
Slot 2 : 1024MB (6400)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : Corsair
Slot 3 : 1024MB (6400)
Slot 3 Manufacturer : Corsair
Slot 4 : 1024MB (6400)
Slot 4 Manufacturer : Corsair

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1238036


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kenkou* 
hi man plz help me i have a m2n-sli deluxe and a 4gb of kingston hyperx ram 1066mhz KHX85002K2/2G (2x2gb) the problem is that my pc dont boot :S nothing appear when i press the power botton the mems working i tested in another computer i test another ram in the m2n-sli deluxe and all work well so i dont know why thiskingston dont work =( i tried to put voltage manual 800mhz 5-5-5-18 1.8V and nothing

Your ram is rated for [email protected],try [email protected]

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lanker* 
Already did that a few days ago when the upgrade fizzled and received a "unreasonable Ratio" error. Also, real new to the OC thing as well and just don't quite understand things....... But thanks anyway.

We are here to help you try to understand.
So ask your questions and we'll try our best.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I have a Hardware Test thread going on for my x4 955 for any one int3rested. ;0

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ml#post9658897

Good job N2,4.0 with ease.Can't wait to see how your M2N32 makes out.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeVerde* 
Been lingering around the thread for several months, but finally joined! I updated my bios to 5002, bought an X3 440, virtually plug and play. This is a huge upgrade compared to my 3800+. Had one issue with cool n' quiet causing the cpu fan to pulse. After turning on C1E support and tweaking with a few different setting it finally settled down and runs - cool n' quiet to say the least. Thanks for the awesome thread! M2N32-SLI deluxe is a beast







!! Right next to my A7N8X Deluxe.

AMD Athlon II X3 440
Windows 7 Ultimate Edition (Build 7600)
CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 3 Cores - 3 Threads
CPU PSN : AMD Athlon II X3 440 Processor
CPU EXT : MMX(+), 3DNow!(+), SSE (1, 2, 3, 4A), x86-64, AMD-V
CPUID : F.5.2 / Extended : 10.5
CPU Cache : L1 : 3 x 64 / 3 x 64 KB - L2 : 3 x 512 KB
Core : Rana (45 nm) / Stepping : BL-C2
Freq : 803.68 MHz (200.92 * 4)
MB Brand : Asus
MB Model : M2N32-SLI DELUXE
NB : NVIDIA SPP190 (C51XE) rev A2
SB : NVIDIA nForce 590 SLI rev A2
GPU Type : NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250
GPU Clocks : Core 756 MHz / RAM 1100 MHz
DirectX Version : 11.0
RAM : 4096 MB DDR2 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 401.8 MHz (1:2) @ 4-4-4-12
Slot 1 : 1024MB (6400)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : Corsair
Slot 2 : 1024MB (6400)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : Corsair
Slot 3 : 1024MB (6400)
Slot 3 Manufacturer : Corsair
Slot 4 : 1024MB (6400)
Slot 4 Manufacturer : Corsair

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1238036

JoeVerde,Welcome.

Please go to the user cp and enter your sys specs under add system.Thanks
Glad it's working for you.

My A7N8X is still going too









Good luck

Gyro


----------



## ej52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whiten* 
Yes, I had problems with 257.15 and nTune. Back to 195.81 and it seems stable.

Has me worried though, that our boot-strapped m2n32s will start to die. If nVidia is only going to write new drivers that System Tools won't support, it won't be long before people start giving up on it.

My 25 yo son who had a similar system to mine (with the 955) did give up two weeks ago and ordered a new MB and DDR3.

Ive had 2 use 195.62 with my 9600's as all the others drop the performance
of my cards, lets hope 257.26 which should be out end of the month is abit
better.

As far as getting a new mobo i am rather gonna wait 2 see the new AMD
offerings next year.


----------



## AlexALX

Could someone put the multiplier NB <-> SB x1 and run 2 graphics cards such gts250/9800gtx+ in SLI mode and check the performance, no Do you have lag? (Increase FPS but the picture slows down) On m2n32-sli deluxe sure.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jkoljo

Hello all, I decided to register just to write about my recent experiences with this great motherboard.

I had AMD X2 5600+ for a couple of years, and I decided to update my system last friday. I have been reading this thread for quite a long time, so I knew that Phenom II's would work pretty easy. I bought Phenom II 965 125W edition from a local shop, it cost 180 euros here in Finland.

I had already updated my bios to the newest Beta 5002, so I just dropped the CPU in, installed my Noctua NH-U12P on top of it and cleared my bios. Computer booted successfully. I set voltages (1,3750 CPU 2.05 RAM) and RAM timings (DDR2 800mhz 4-4-4-14), CPU multiplier 18,5 and disabled some useless features in bios.

As I have Nvidia GTX 260, I had Nvidia System Tools installed, but there was a problem. The performance group did not let me change processor multiplier, it only showed me bus frequency. This was solved by some searching, I had AMD Fusion utility power profile activated. Changed it to Performance and boom, I was able to change the multiplier in Nvidia Performance group.

I am now running my CPU at 18,5 * 208 = 2848 MHz @ 1.4V, and my temps are somewhere around 50-54 after a full hour of stress with either Prime95 or LinX. The system is rock solid, and by the way my GPU is overclocked too. All in all a very painless installation of supposedly not supported CPU to a rather old but awesome motherboard. Next thing I will buy is some new memory, I am thinking of 4 pieces of 2 Gb A-Data DDR2 1066 MHz CL5, two-pack costing around 70 â‚¬ here.

Now I would like to know some benchmarks, please people if you have some time would you run LinX on your system? Here is the Download link. My best run is 43,3489 GFlops at stock settings in LinX, running Windows 7 64 bit.

A pretty long post, but I think I owe it to this community. A BIG thanks to you all (and ASUS too) for keeping this motherboard alive for so long!


----------



## Gyro

Welcome jkoljo,

Glad all went smooth for you.

Be aware though that if you use 4 sticks of 1066 you will in all likelyhood have too run them at 800 and oc to achieve 1066.

And if you please, post a cpu-z validation link. Thanks

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## lanker

Sorry folks but I'am real new to the OC thing..... To be frank, don't care to do any overclock, just want the upgrade to work is all.... I don't play games on the PC though I have found myself in need to do computer simulations, there fore I need to figure this crap out.


----------



## lanker

Damn-it....... jkoljo... I thought That would also work without the need to OC.... But Noooooo....... Can you please post all your settings.... pics or screan shots really/really welcome here.... Have same cpu and MO that I never tweeked.
thanks


----------



## jkoljo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Be aware though that if you use 4 sticks of 1066 you will in all likelyhood have too run them at 800 and oc to achieve 1066.

How come? I remember that I have DDR2 1066 option in ram, so I think I can set the memory divider so that I do not have to OC. Or is it a bios incompatiblity? Also someone said somewhere that two sticks of ram is better than four, is it so?

Here is my validation:


----------



## lanker

Does anyone have any Ideas of how to resolve a "unreasonable Ratio" after a cpu upgrade from x4 940 to x4 965 on win 64 XP.
everything worked just fine after bios flash to 5002.bin file several days before the up grade. Fresh OS install 2weeks prior to that.
Can't do much as system won't stay up very long. Set bios to defaults.


----------



## jkoljo

What I would do is clear CMOS completely by removing battery and moving the clear cmos jumper, then set processor voltage and multiplier, and disable cool n quiet + other cpu features you do not need.

E: I just spent some time searching, and found out that TheWiz from bios-mods.com is working at the moment to make Phenom II 955 and 965 run fine with this motherboard! Here is a link to the thread, bios-mods.com. It would be nice to be able to overclock from bios using USB keyboard, it just feels much more solid and permanent compared to Nvidia system tools, don't you people think


----------



## ej52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jkoljo*


How come? I remember that I have DDR2 1066 option in ram, so I think I can set the memory divider so that I do not have to OC. Or is it a bios incompatiblity? Also someone said somewhere that two sticks of ram is better than four, is it so?


I dont remember ever seeing a 1066 option in the bios and as far as 2 vs 4
sticks i have never noticed any difference,the highest i can get is 1040
although i am still testing to see how far i can push.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ej52*


I dont remember ever seeing a 1066 option in the bios and as far as 2 vs 4


 you will not see any 1066 options in the bios if you don't have a 1066 supported CPU.


----------



## ej52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


you will not see any 1066 options in the bios if you don't have a 1066 supported CPU.










realized that after posting







damb you phenom users


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jkoljo* 
How come? I remember that I have DDR2 1066 option in ram, so I think I can set the memory divider so that I do not have to OC. Or is it a bios incompatiblity? Also someone said somewhere that two sticks of ram is better than four, is it so?

Here is my validation:


This might help explain it for you http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...explained.html

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## jkoljo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


This might help explain it for you http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...explained.html


Ahh, okay, thank you for quick answer








So what do you think, I have two 800 mhz 1gb sticks + one quite much overclocked 677 1gb stick. I will get rid of the 677, but should I buy 2*2gb 800 mhz and have 6 gb running at 800 mhz, or get rid of all my current memory and buy 2*2gb 1066?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jkoljo*


Ahh, okay, thank you for quick answer








So what do you think, I have two 800 mhz 1gb sticks + one quite much overclocked 677 1gb stick. I will get rid of the 677, but should I buy 2*2gb 800 mhz and have 6 gb running at 800 mhz, or get rid of all my current memory and buy 2*2gb 1066?


If this http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...cture=Kingston is your ram, just get this kit http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...cture=Kingston to go with it and run 6 gbs @ 800 4-4-4-12.plus oc.

That'll be faster than 1066 @ 5-5-5-15/18.

Just remember to put the pairs in there own channel.(eg;2x2in a1/b1,1x1 in a2/b2).

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## jkoljo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


run 6 gbs @ 800 4-4-4-12.plus oc.

That'll be faster than 1066 @ 5-5-5-15/18.


Ok! Thank you very much


----------



## adventfred

anyway to OC my 533mhz ram


----------



## N2Gaming

Well men I'll tell you something or two about my overclocking upsets.

I have a Foxconn Destroyer as you all may know and it's suppose to be a really great mobo. The only problem is the lacking of support for CPU's that are already suppose to be supported (AM3).

I now have the x4 955 BE (C3) running in my sig. I'm running P95 on all 4 cores as I type this and the cpu is staying fairly low on temps. It's getting 43C full load atm.

In any case I can not get my HTT past 253 or so and I think it's partially due to bad bios coding and partially because I don't have a way to adjust the NB multi seperately. Well not on an officially released bios any way.

I'm going to try a beta bios and hope for the best. I'm starting to think the ASUS M2N32 SLI Deluxe may just be able to overclock better than my sig Destroyer due the the limiting HTT abilities of the Destroyer. I'll have to order some more TIM beore I start swopping cpu's out again. I am using MX-2 and I find it's a decent TIM.

Is there a better TIM out there for the same or close to the same price range as MX-2?

Thanks guys,

N2G


----------



## Gyro

MX-3









Good luck

Gyro


----------



## ej52

Well dont really know the diff in temps with athlon vs phenom so i cant say
which is best 4 you.

I have tried most of the top pastes but Zalman STG-1 keeps my temps with
my cpu load temps @ 40C with 1.45v


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks guys. MX-3 is suppose to be a tad better than MX-2 but it had a con that I can't recall atm. There was a thread that SpaceBallsRules had regarding TIM's have not looked for it yet. I think I may just have to try a few different TIM's this time. Possibly some Diamond IC7 or Arctic Cooling MX-3. I know there's a few I'm not remembering but I need some before I can do any thing on the ASUS mobo.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Thanks guys. MX-3 is suppose to be a tad better than MX-2 but it had a con that I can't recall atm. There was a thread that SpaceBallsRules had regarding TIM's have not looked for it yet. I think I may just have to try a few different TIM's this time. Possibly some Diamond IC7 or Arctic Cooling MX-3. I know there's a few I'm not remembering but I need some before I can do any thing on the ASUS mobo.

IC Diamond is better than MX-3, (7 and 24 in IC diamond relate to size of tube.)

Though, MX-3's only TRUE con is that it's more expensive than MX-2, but only 1*C cooler on load. While it usually is 2-3*C cooler on Idle.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
IC Diamond is better than MX-3, (7 and 24 in IC diamond relate to size of tube.)

Though, MX-3's only TRUE con is that it's more expensive than MX-2, but only 1*C cooler on load. While it usually is 2-3*C cooler on Idle.

That's sounds some what familiar.


----------



## The Fryer

I kind of like useing Ceramique by artic silver. seems to work just great for me.


----------



## N2Gaming

I think I recal some one saying Ceramique is good under H2O but other TIM's are better when run at higher temps.


----------



## The Fryer

hmm might have to change tims after i get a better heatsink. i can push 3.8 stable but cant try any higher. my hsf don't really handle 3.8ghz to well... thats a lot of heat.. i have ran some good stress tests on it and didnt have any probs except i had to stop from temps getting to the thresh hold.

EDIT: also what mod did you do to your zalman, maybe i can try it.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
EDIT: also what mod did you do to your zalman, maybe i can try it.

Nothing special. I just swoped the fan from a 9700 LED to my CNP 9700 so I would have a blue fan instead of the green one w/out the 4 pin power header at the end of the wire.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I think I recal some one saying Ceramique is good under H2O but other TIM's are better when run at higher temps.










Ceramique is good for LN2/DICE/Phase and other Sub-Zero solutions because most other TIMs crystalize at those temps.

But for water & air, ICD7 > MX-3 > OCZ Freeze


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Ceramique is good for LN2/DICE/Phase and other Sub-Zero solutions because most other TIMs crystalize at those temps.

But for water & air, ICD7 > MX-3 > OCZ Freeze


This ^ is good to know and the $$$ prolly goes in the same order from more to less ICD7 $$$ . MX-3 $$ > OCZ Freeze $


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


This ^ is good to know and the $$$ prolly goes in the same order from more to less ICD7 $$$ . MX-3 $$ > OCZ Freeze $










It does.

Though, MX-2/Freeze is usually the happy place for most. Easy to apply.


----------



## Fossil

I tried back tracking in this topic to find anything on the Thuban but no go. I take it no one has tried/had any luck getting one to play nice with our boards?


----------



## ej52

Quote:



I tried back tracking in this topic to find anything on the Thuban but no go. I take it no one has tried/had any luck getting one to play nice with our boards?


As far as i can remember there has been no luck wih the Thuban, but there are
people working on a bios mod 4 support


----------



## frog_dude

bios vers.5001 ,for the M2N-SLI Deluxe

[ 5001 ]
----------------------
1.Beta Bios for Supporting AM3 CPUs
2.System still able to POST when set CPU Multiplier to 35X, but actual frequency will not change
3.Due to chipset limitation, Max HTT is 1000MHz only.
4.It will no display if downgrade Bios to lower version
5.Must use Asus update 7.17.17 for Bios update

What does it mean by "4.It will no display if downgrade Bios to lower version"?


----------



## ouroboros

Hey guys,

I've been a happy M2N-SLI Deluxe user for 3 years now on Vista. However my PC is now crashing mutiple times daily and I suspect it's the mobo as I've run memtest86 on the memory and the sw environment hasn't changed.

I don't have time for a full vista re-install at the moment, so I'd love to just buy the same new new motherboard, however it seems used is the only option these days.

Has anyone had any luck with other mobos, that can still be bought new, that haven't needed a vista re-install.

Any other tips would be appreciated.


----------



## The Fryer

well i can make a few suggestions.

1. change operateng systems. 
win7 or xp i have found love this mobo.

2. if it is the mobo you can do the fallowing to help make it last longer,
a. replace all capacitors with new one's.
b. take off all heatsinks, clean them and the chips with alcohol and re apply thermal paste.
c. make sure you psu it not starting to fail from getting week over time.

tip:
there are many reasons a computer can crash a lot.. bad/ conflicting software, parts starting to go bad or defect, cpu deteriorating over time causing mishandling of information. psu getting weak over time and not being stable enough to keep things going with the proper clean power. dust biult up or thermal compound on parts drying out and causeing them to over heat. hard drive starting to go bad and error a lot. this is just a lot of the reasons. you could try to pinpoint the exact problem, but will take a little time and process of elimination.


----------



## whiten

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ouroboros*


I've been a happy M2N-SLI Deluxe user for 3 years now on Vista. However my PC is now crashing mutiple times daily and I suspect it's the mobo as I've run memtest86 on the memory and the sw environment hasn't changed.


Be careful Windows Update hasn't installed one of the new nVidia graphics drivers IF you're running System Tools. I've had many crashes every time I try upgrading the graphics drivers past 195.81. I'm running Windows 7, but I expect Vista would be the same.


----------



## ouroboros

You guys are quick! nVidia drivers 7.15.11.6369 Aug 2009. Shows 163.69 in System Configuration

Here's my CPUZ page:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1251418

(I'd love to save this baby and upgrade to Phenom!)


----------



## The Fryer

you have 2 sticks of 1gb ram, you should enable dual channel. also what version of bios are you running? better get the 1701 bios if your going to put a phenom in it.


----------



## ouroboros

Hi,

I'm only on 1102. Any reason to upgrade just for this system's stability at the moment?

Just noticed on the 17 April when Vista SP1 was installed, new Nvidia drivers were also installed (no details however). If I roll back - which version do you guys recommend?


----------



## The Fryer

well the phenoms i don't believe are officially supported. when i installed mine i had to go to the 1701 bios to even get it to work at all. for some reason it just didnt like my board. but after the bios it works great, i am able to oc the poop out of my 940be, just need better cooling. went from a amd 5200 x2 to my phenom, and man, the diff is night and day.


----------



## jkoljo

All Phenoms exept 955 and 965 are offically supported, you just have to download the latest bios.


----------



## ouroboros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


you have 2 sticks of 1gb ram, you should enable dual channel.


I couldn't see any bios settings for this, but from the manual, page 2-12, am I supposed to put the DIMMs in matching colours. I.e Yellow, yellow as currently I'm populating the first black and yellow?

I'll also try upgrading the Nvidia drivers to 195.81


----------



## The Fryer

yes, they are supposed to be in matching color slots. when they are then you will find the setting in bios, or it will auto enable it for you. when you mobo post you will see something like ddr2-800 dual channel.


----------



## ouroboros

No crashes today with the 195.81 drivers and Dimms in the right slots.....

Looking forward to continued stability before the bios flash and CPU upgrade


----------



## The Fryer

did it ever crash when ur in bios?


----------



## ouroboros

No never, but I've only spent about 20 mins total in there!

But, after a crash (always screen freeze), it did sometimes need to be powered down before it would past the POST.


----------



## The Fryer

ahhh ok.. was just wondering.


----------



## Cyrax

Hi everyone

I'm fairly new to all this and I dunno if this has been asked: Will I be able to run the Phenom II x2 545 on the M2N-SLI?

I have noticed that it hasn't been listed on the CPU support page on the Asus site and just wanted to know if anyone has been able to manage it..


----------



## N2Gaming

Cryax you need to update your sig w/your system info if you want in the club and provide a validated CPU-Z link. There is instructions for all this on the Opening Page of this Club Thread.

This Club is not affiliated w/ASUS in any means and if they don't have a cpu on their support list then there is not much we can do to change that except for point it out to them if the cpu does work in our mobo's.

I'm not sure if that cpu works or not. I have not tried it my self. There is a cpu compatability list of AM2+ & AM3 cpu's that seem to work fine in the google spread sheet found on the Opening Page


----------



## The Fryer

holy crap... asus M2N-Sli deluxe has a bios update. new version 5001, that supports am3. they even updated the cpu comparability list.

source

edit: sorry if this is old news.. i dont remember seeing it posted yet.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
holy crap... asus M2N-Sli deluxe has a bios update. new version 5001, that supports am3. they even updated the cpu comparability list.

source

edit: sorry if this is old news.. i dont remember seeing it posted yet.

it looks like they only support 95 and less am2+/am3


----------



## The Fryer

we shall see, i will try it this weekend and report back.


----------



## Gyro

Here is a bios update list of all ASUS AM2 boards ;ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/.

Gyro


----------



## ouroboros

Guys,

After just getting my PC stable re the questions in the previous page, it's time to break it again! What is the most tested stock Phenom speed and BIOS revision?


----------



## jkoljo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ouroboros*


Guys,

After just getting my PC stable re the questions in the previous page, it's time to break it again! What is the most tested stock Phenom speed and BIOS revision?


5002 beta bios is a sure shot, flash it.
I think Phenom II 945 (which ticks at 3 GHz) is the most used phenom model in this motherboard, although all the X4 models do work.. For example my 965 (stock clocks 3.4 GHz) works beautifully, it just needs Nvidia system tools to load the multiplier at startup, but that is done automatically, so it is not a problem at all


----------



## The Fryer

my 940 has been up to 3.8, but needs better cooling to keep it there. i use the 1701 bios, and have never needed to use the nvtools.. however i plan to try the new bios in a few hours. so we shall see how things work out.


----------



## jkoljo

Yeah, these Phenoms are quite good at making a lot of heat







I run my 965 at 3.8 GHz at the moment 24/7, 1.45 VCore. My Noctua NH-U12P barely keeps load temps under 55c..


----------



## The Fryer

ok i changed bios to the 5001.. man.. looking around and checking things out.. totaly changed the dram controls, for the better it seems, better and clearer options. things seem to boot faster. it actuly posted my cpu as a phenom x4 940, insted of unknown... more to come.. but hwmonitor dont work right for some reason now.. it wont connect to the sensors.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
ok i changed bios to the 5001.. man.. looking around and checking things out.. totaly changed the dram controls, for the better it seems, better and clearer options. things seem to boot faster. it actuly posted my cpu as a phenom x4 940, insted of unknown... more to come.. but hwmonitor dont work right for some reason now.. it wont connect to the sensors.

Did you try un/reinstalling hwmonitor? And if you have other monitoring software you should un/reinstall them too.

Glad to hear things are working for you.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## The Fryer

yeah i reinstalled it, and cpuid. now neather one will work.. i also keep running into slow boot issues now and then.. going to put win 7 back on in just a sec. see if it helps.. thinking my install of xp went south.. lol


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
thinking my install of xp went south.. lol

Well that's nothing to LOL about









Hope you get it sorted

Gyro


----------



## The Fryer

sure it is.. i caint find an op sys i like yet.. so far win 7 ftw! xp is ok, vista blows power out the window even at idle, and has a big foot print. linux was to much bs for me {no offense meant} didnt like haveing to work with all the modules or what ever they are called. but win 7 was stabe, fast, and liked just about any prog i installed, minus the side gadgets i turn off always.


----------



## Gyro

I updated to win 7 about a month ago, and like it so far, but can't seem to get steam to install though









Gyro


----------



## The Fryer

ok all done.. about to install steam my self.. gyro if it wont install for you, go online and dl the installer, or use one off a game, the one online is the newest and should work, also turn off windows user account control before you install, then re enable it after if you want. also try running the install as admin. i have had to do all the above a few times..lol.. after i get things going tonight i will see if the new bios helped my oc any. i noticed at 3.4ghz i didnt have to come off the factory 1.350v core, before i had to bump it up one. so something made things more stable seems like.


----------



## borisov87

I have M2N-SLI this officialy support Athlon II 215 , 240e, 255. But support240,245?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *borisov87*


I have M2N-SLI this officialy support Athlon II 215 , 240e, 255. But support240,245?


They should work fine, if you have 5001 bios.

Edit; There was a new bios(1103) update released on 25/06/2010 for this board.
I'm not sure why it uses a lower number, but I think it might be for a problem with 5xxx series ati gfx cards.(the details are not released yet) but the m2n-e sli got an update for slow boot times with ati 5850.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Wriceth

GYRO I need help.

I have a evga gtx 285.. 648/1242/1476.
When i overclock the gpu, runs great!, but... in a randoms times... when i open a new game or level of the game...i got a poor FPS. I think its the 3d low perfil... or something.
In middle of the game... its realy stable... never down the FPS in middle on the game.
in msi afterburner its the same... in randoms times, when open this program... have a poor fps... but when open correctly...runs great hours!

my bios version is 62.00.58.00.80. In the extra, have a 1.22v max.
and in FTW bios... extra have a 1.15v max. (FTW or SSC for example).

my cuestion is:

what happened, if i flashed to a FTW... bios version 62.00.45.00.80?

THX FOR THE HELP D:!


----------



## jkoljo

The problem is your gpu not elevating the clocks to 3D clocks. It stays in much, much lower 2D clocks. Me and my friend got the same problem, we were using too high overclock. It may fixable by a bios update to a certain limit, but the fact may still be, that you are pushing the card too high.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wriceth*


GYRO I need help.

I have a evga gtx 285.. 648/1242/1476.
When i overclock the gpu, runs great!, but... in a randoms times... when i open a new game or level of the game...i got a poor FPS. I think its the 3d low perfil... or something.
In middle of the game... its realy stable... never down the FPS in middle on the game.
in msi afterburner its the same... in randoms times, when open this program... have a poor fps... but when open correctly...runs great hours!

my bios version is 62.00.58.00.80. In the extra, have a 1.22v max.
and in FTW bios... extra have a 1.15v max. (FTW or SSC for example).

my cuestion is:

what happened, if i flashed to a FTW... bios version 62.00.45.00.80?

THX FOR THE HELP D:!


I'm not the best person to ask about gpu ocing, but what jkoljo said sounds like what is happening.

Maybe try this http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/4238...nclocking.html to lock the card in 3d performance.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Scarslett

Greetings fellow M2N abusers









I have been slowly watching my PC wither and age, so I figured it was about time to giver her a little tune-up. Then, before my eyes (err on my monitor







), I find this club









Funny how the universe works









Well before I start reading all the posts and running all the tuning applications, was wondering if you had room for 1 more member?









Heres my CPU-Z Validation:


...and I am now going to update my sig according to the 1st post instructions.

SO....did I pass all the required tests and get accepted?


----------



## N2Gaming

Welcome Scarslett you did fantastic. You did forget to put your system info into your sig.


----------



## Scarslett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Welcome Scarslett you did fantastic. You did forget to put your system info into your sig.










Yeah, I really didn't forget, just took WAY longer than I thought HEHE!!!

Ok now whats next to do to bump this machine up

Oh Yeah, order more memory!!!

Any Suggestions??


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


I'm not the best person to ask about gpu ocing, but what jkoljo said sounds like what is happening.

Maybe try this http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/4238...nclocking.html to lock the card in 3d performance.

Good luck

Gyro


I agree with this, i had the same problem, the easiest way to fix it is to tick the option in Nvidia Control Panel / Mangae 3D settings / Affected game (it didn't happen all the time) / Power management mode - change this to "prefer maximum performance".


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scarslett*









Yeah, I really didn't forget, just took WAY longer than I thought HEHE!!!

Ok now whats next to do to bump this machine up

Oh Yeah, order more memory!!!

Any Suggestions??


Welcome Scarslett,

I would suggest you keep your present ram and update the cpu, to something on the cpu support list that the 5001 bios supports http://ca.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=FsG6bN2HsOMpwLxD.

Far more performance to be had than replacing the ram.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Scarslett

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Welcome Scarslett,

I would suggest you keep your present ram and update the cpu, to something on the cpu support list that the 5001 bios supports http://ca.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=FsG6bN2HsOMpwLxD.

Far more performance to be had than replacing the ram.

Good luck

Gyro

Wow, really!!!

Well that just completely flipped everything I THOUGHT I knew about computer architecture. I was under the impression that more memory was always the first and best way to speed up a system.

Good thing I found this site.....I'm thinking there going to be a lot more that I will "re-learn"

Thanks Gyro!!!!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Scarslett* 
Wow, really!!!

Well that just completely flipped everything I THOUGHT I knew about computer architecture. I was under the impression that more memory was always the first and best way to speed up a system.

Good thing I found this site.....I'm thinking there going to be a lot more that I will "re-learn"

Thanks Gyro!!!!


Especially with your mb.

As you are no doubt aware that board has very limited ocing features.

And you can get a decent cpu for less than a ram upgrade.









Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Scarslett* 
Wow, really!!!

Well that just completely flipped everything I THOUGHT I knew about computer architecture. I was under the impression that more memory was always the first and best way to speed up a system.

Good thing I found this site.....I'm thinking there going to be a lot more that I will "re-learn"

Thanks Gyro!!!!

This is a yes and no situation as ram can always improve system performance but only up to a certain point like when you are not running enough for your system. The amounst of ram needed for your OS and the number of open applications being used on a normal basis will determine how much ram is is being used and if more will make any real world difference. XP does not use all that much ram when compared to Vista or Win 7. So you would most likely only need to be running 2GB but I like 4GB to be on the safe side. Besides games are getting more and more demanding on systems these days.

If you take a look at your Task Manager it should show you the CPU usage and Ram useage. 4 Gig's is plenty to be quite honest. I got 8 just for the fun of it and a little for bragging rights. I don't think I have ever used up more than 4 Gigs of ram at any one time but then again I tend to reboot once I open and close so many applications just to make sure my system stays snappy.

Instead of increasing the amount of ram how about getting a better CPU and getting your ram to operate at faster speeds.

EDIT: I just purchased some more MX-2 w/free shipping at SVC. Now I'll be able to test out how well I can run my newest AM3 Ph II X4 955 (C3) CPU in the M2N32 SLI Deluxe. I'm looking for a way to improve my total Rams bandwidth by using my FSB for overclocking rather than using the CPU multiplier







My Destroyer limits my FSB to only about 260MHz while I have been able to get the M2N32 SLI Deluxe HTT to upwards of 330-350 FTW...We shall see soon enough.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I'm looking for a way to improve my total Rams bandwidth by using my FSB for overclocking rather than using the CPU multiplier











Old school FTW
















Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
I'm not the best person to ask about gpu ocing, but what jkoljo said sounds like what is happening.

Maybe try this http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/4238...nclocking.html to lock the card in 3d performance.

Good luck

Gyro

THX GYRO








!

other think:

i canÂ´t up the ram voltage .... i want 2.3v








if i put 2.3v.... mobo dont start









with 2.2...(auto)... my rams go to 1120 fine... but inestable


----------



## ej52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Old school FTW


























@Wriceth

When u hiiting 4GHz on that 945 ?









I've put testing my ram off till i get a phenom, as i can only get them running @1040 with the athlon









I can't even get my cpu back up to 3.6GHz since flashing with 5002


----------



## 1spike

New to this forum, was wondering if there really is any benefit to upgrading or trying to overclock this old computer? This thing runs ok and i want to build a new system in the near future,but cash is low and was wondering if money spent on this computer would see any speed/power increase. Mostly use it for flightsim and shooter games any suggestions would be great thanks


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wriceth*


THX GYRO








!

other think:

i canÂ´t up the ram voltage .... i want 2.3v








if i put 2.3v.... mobo dont start









with 2.2...(auto)... my rams go to 1120 fine... but inestable










Have you tried increasing the cpu to nb HT voltage.
Stock voltage is 1.2v.

Good luck, and don't blow it up.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1spike*


New to this forum, was wondering if there really is any benefit to upgrading or trying to overclock this old computer? This thing runs ok and i want to build a new system in the near future,but cash is low and was wondering if money spent on this computer would see any speed/power increase. Mostly use it for flightsim and shooter games any suggestions would be great thanks











A move to an Athlon II or Phenom II cpu will show a big improvement.

Most will work out of the box(with bios update), but the x4 955/965 will require a work around.(as explained on the first page)

Have a look at the spreadsheet on the first page of this thread to see what others are running.

About the only thing that won't work is the x6 thuban.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Scarslett

N2Gaming and Gyro,

Well thank you very much, you guys were right!!! (Not that I doubted in the first place)

Looks like the Phen II X4 BE will be more bang for the buck than getting another 4g of ram, AND playing my online games at full eyecandy (still a little choppy but I'm working on that) and running music in the background along with the other standard programs and I see that I'm using at the max 3.6g's of ram.

So looks like that's the purchase I'm going to go with (as soon as I understand how to install it.)

For the moment, I'm going thru my PC and trying to update everything I can to get it working perfectly before going ahead with any new hardware installations.

Couple quick questions (and if they have already been answered, just tell me to search, because there is a LOT of reading to do!!!)

1. Should I flash my bios now to 5001 with my current hardware setup?
2 Had an Issue when uninstalling AVG 9 (messed up my network adapter. Come to find out it installed AVG miniport drivers on all my network adapters, I just went to network connection and under properties removed the AVG entry....problem fixed) So like I said I'm going thru my pc and trying to update drivers for everything and find that there are two different driver/utilities for the nForce 560 SLI chipset. Do I use the ones from the ASUS website (Version 6.77 dated 10-5-2007) or from the nvidia website (Version 15.45 dated 10-1-2009, but had to select n560 not n560 SLI)?

3. Last one is there a list of current drivers for our MB's or is that just too basic of a topic for this forum?

Thanks in advance!!!

EDIT: Actually now that I looked again (smacks head), both versions only mention 560 and not 560 SLI, and by using the link on the first page for GForce and NForce drivers, it brings me to the 15.45 version. Is 560 and 560 SLI the same thing?


----------



## Gyro

1. yes flash the bios with your present cpu.
2.use the mb drivers from the nvidia site 15.45.
3.The only mb drivers you should need are the nvidia ones.

If you are getting a x4 955/965 you will also need the nvidia performance tools from herehttp://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us under software at the bottom of the page click on "nvidia system tools with esa support", then d/l them.
You only need to install the performance group, but can install the others if you wish.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 









@Wriceth

When u hiiting 4GHz on that 945 ?









I've put testing my ram off till i get a phenom, as i can only get them running @1040 with the athlon









I can't even get my cpu back up to 3.6GHz since flashing with 5002









when i put the new bios 5002.... i can get 3.85 on my phenom... but inestable. Before this bios... i cant open windows in 3.8

=)

3.7 its very good for my... but... every 2 days have a blue screen. xd.
3.65... its stable full.
memory in 1080... but i can open windows with 1120







. but a little inestable.

and... in this mobo... full stable vga: gtx285 740core/1422memos/1620shader

D:

my overclocks its:

1.400v core
270*13.5 = 3645mhz
memos : 270*2=540mhz (ddr2 800 set) 2.2v
motherboard x4 = 1080


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks for that post wriceth.

It's been so long since I had to wory about the HT multi that I almost forgot I had to worry about it when I go to increase my HTT.

I finally got the package from SVC today that has my new MX-2 in it. So I decided to clear off my work bench a little and make some room beside my other project seen here.

Just so you all know I am going to be using a Virgin M2N32 SLI Deluxe for this endevor so a Few Bios flashes will mostlikely accompany my testing. I got it new from Tiger Direct almost 2 years ago now and it's about time to start using it and finding out if it's worthy before my Warranty expires. The bios chip has a white sticker on it and it has 4 numbers on it that reads 1903 which makes me think this is the bios that will be flashed on it when I get started.

I am going to ease into this one w/an X2 5400+ BE of which I think is on it's last leg. It kept rebooting in my other M2N32 SLI Deluxe system that my brother is uing amt. When I replaced the cpu w/an identical x2 5400+ BE cpu the problems vanished. No more hard lock ups or BSOD's.

In any case I think I'll be able to use this chip long enough to flash the Bios before changing over to the X4 940 BE. I'll test that chip again to find the sweet spot for my HTT before moving onto the X4 955 BE (C3) and using software for my multiplier.

Oh man this means I have to uninstall and reinstall mobo drivers. Oh boy what fun this will be.









Here are some pictures of me taking the Virgin mobo out of the package and getting it ready for it's first use. Note how much bigger the X4 940 box is than the newer X4 955 box.


----------



## ej52

@Wriceth

What timings are u running memo's at? coz i find my current settings in sig 2 be working better than the higher clock.

@N2Gaming

M2N32 SLI DLX is the sexiest 590a board ever









Good luck with the endevor and keep us updated


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ej52*


@Wriceth

What timings are u running memo's at? coz i find my current settings in sig 2 be working better than the higher clock.

@N2Gaming

M2N32 SLI DLX is the sexiest 590a board ever









Good luck with the endevor and keep us updated










D:!

I used OCZ reaper 8500

look:


----------



## Wriceth

IN BIOS SET:

NB to SB HT frequency (200) -------> This clock, I do not understand =(
Cpu--MCP55 HT speed (5x) ----------> 4x
Cpu--SB HT width (16 16)
NB--SB HT speed (5x) ---------------> 4x
NB--SB H width (16 16)
Nvidia GPU Ex (auto)


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
M2N32 SLI DLX is the sexiest 590a board ever









Agreed I love the Aqua Marine Blue w/the flat black. If only they used those colors on the front side of the board.


----------



## Lucao

Hello i'm new in this forum
sorry by the english writing mistakes, it's because i'm from Brazil

I have hear a PC with these configurations:

and I want to buy a Phenom II X4 940 for my board, there will be any trouble since my board is nForce 590 insted of nForce 570??

thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

Lucao,

You should not have any trouble at all. Just make sure you watch your voltages and temperatures after you flash your bios to run the 940.


----------



## Lucao

@N2Gaming

Thanks for your quick reply! =DD
just a few more questions:

My BIOS is the 2001 do I need to update to run with the Phenom II X4 940??
and what you recommend to me the 940 or the 945???

thanks!


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucao* 
@N2Gaming

Thanks for your quick reply! =DD
just a few more questions:

My BIOS is the 2001 do I need to update to run with the Phenom II X4 940??
and what you recommend to me the 940 or the 945???

thanks!

i went with the 940BE.. couldn't be happier, will oc great just by changing the multiplier, and when needed a small bump in vcore.


----------



## ej52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lucao*


and I want to buy a Phenom II X4 940 for my board, there will be any trouble since my board is nForce 590 insted of nForce 570??


The M2N32 SLI DLX is a 590a chipset so ignore it if u see other ppl's cpu-z showing 570, mine also used 2 show 570.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lucao*


My BIOS is the 2001 do I need to update to run with the Phenom II X4 940??
and what you recommend to me the 940 or the 945???


I would say go with the 945 as it has a better memory controller

As far as the bios the 940 should run fine on 2001, but if u go 4 the 
945 update 2 the latest bios as ppl have had more stability on overclocks.


----------



## Lucao

Thanks for all the answers,

ok, i am going to buy the 945 and overclock to 3.3 with the AI Overclock
just one more question:
I'm really worried because the last bios 5002 (that gives support to AM3) is still beta
should I worry about this?? there is any problem with this bios??

thanks! =D


----------



## ej52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucao* 
I'm really worried because the last bios 5002 (that gives support to AM3) is still beta
should I worry about this?? there is any problem with this bios??

As far as i know there are no issues with 5002 and phenoms








the only reason i went back 2 2209 is it seems more stable with my athlon,
i might even go back 2 2001 as i could get my cpu @3.6GHz with that bios


----------



## Lucao

Really thanks for the help

i updated my BIOS to 5002 and no problems so far =D (my current Athlon 6000 is @3.3)
hope that tomorow i will buy my new CPU and i'll post here if it works

thanks!


----------



## ej52

No prob









Goodluck with the new cpu hope all goes well


----------



## fcchin

Hi guys

It's great to see so many M2N, but after searching allot, still haven't found exact answer to possibility of running M2N*E*-SLI with 6 cores Phenom II.

Anyone can help? Much thanks in advance.

Does a simple good old nForce 500 be so incompatible with 560 and above? It has all essentials required to work though, I think???


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fcchin* 
Hi guys

It's great to see so many M2N, but after searching allot, still haven't found exact answer to possibility of running M2N*E*-SLI with 6 cores Phenom II.

Anyone can help? Much thanks in advance.

Does a simple good old nForce 500 be so incompatible with 560 and above? It has all essentials required to work though, I think???

No they will not work on these boards.

Gyro


----------



## ej52

@fcchin

As Gyro said the Thuban will not work on your board as far as i know, however
i know there are ppl working on modded bioses for support on the 590a chipset
which will give support 4 the Thuban









To be honest i think ppl should just be happy that the high end Quads are
working, i mean my current setup can still out peform most stock Quads








(on this board atleast) thats why im delaying a upgrade waiting till mabye AM4


----------



## jkoljo

It is out!

http://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Threa...dy-ASUS?page=3

It supposedly supports 1055 at least.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jkoljo*


It is out!

http://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Threa...dy-ASUS?page=3

It supposedly supports 1055 at least.


Well you test it and let us know how it goes...


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jkoljo*


It is out!

http://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Threa...dy-ASUS?page=3

It supposedly supports 1055 at least.


That bios is for the M2N-X only!

Do not flash it to your M2N32-sli,or any other mb in the series except for the M2N-X.

Gyro


----------



## jkoljo

Oh, I totally misunderstood the motherboard name









I thought the X in M2N-X would be the variable x, anything. So M2N32 series would not work, but M2N-SLI would. I was wrong









But hey, good progress, we are one step closer to Thubans


----------



## ej52

Ok guys after seeing THIS i take back my last statement about being happy with just the quad's working


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jkoljo*


Oh, I totally misunderstood the motherboard name









I thought the X in M2N-X would be the variable x, anything. So M2N32 series would not work, but M2N-SLI would. I was wrong









But hey, good progress, we are one step closer to Thubans


There are over forty variants of the M2N series (430a-630a-500-520-550-560-570-590 chipsets) each mb has a unique bios,even if they share the same chipset.

IE; m2n32-sli deluxe/m2n32-sli vista edition/m2n32 ws pro, same chipset but different bios.

If it does not match your mb exactly don't use it.

Gyro


----------



## synthaside

hi , bit of a lurker for a while but a first time poster .

I'm updating my ageing system, and have spent a fair amount of time reading through the various bits and bobs in here .

I was wondering if you good people would give me some advice on the best processor upgrade for me that wasn't too complicated , aka not unlocking cores or dealing with various cold boot issues as Im just really getting to grips with manual overclocking / tinkering.

current spec :

*M2N Sli :* currently running ver 5001
Amd 62 x2 5000+ ( 90 nm windsor ) with a very mild over clock 
2x 2 gig pc2 4300 
pair of 9600gt

I was thinking of something like this

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/172684

I remember reading something about sticking to 95 watts or am i way off base ?

So Would it be suitable and relatively straight forward ?

thanks in advance .


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *synthaside*


hi , bit of a lurker for a while but a first time poster .

I'm updating my ageing system, and have spent a fair amount of time reading through the various bits and bobs in here .

I was wondering if you good people would give me some advice on the best processor upgrade for me that wasn't too complicated , aka not unlocking cores or dealing with various cold boot issues as Im just really getting to grips with manual overclocking / tinkering.

current spec :

*M2N Sli :* currently running ver 5001
Amd 62 x2 5000+ ( 90 nm windsor ) with a very mild over clock 
2x 2 gig pc2 4300 
pair of 9600gt

I was thinking of something like this

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/172684

I remember reading something about sticking to 95 watts or am i way off base ?

So Would it be suitable and relatively straight forward ?

thanks in advance .



Welcome synthaside.

That is a good choice of cpu.

As straight forward as it gets.

Just reset bios to defaults before you install it.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## ej52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *synthaside* 
I remember reading something about sticking to 95 watts or am i way off base ?

Generally the C3 Revisions (95watt) are better on these older chipsets as the power consumption is less









So that chip will be great for your needs


----------



## synthaside

Cheers , poised with the wallet at the ready just gotta clear it with she who knows best .

Any other suggestions that would be as easy with a bit more oomph I was tempted by the black edition but the trade of would be going up to 125 watts .


----------



## ej52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *synthaside*


Cheers , poised with the wallet at the ready just gotta clear it with she who knows best .


Don't they always









Quote:



Originally Posted by *synthaside*


Any other suggestions that would be as easy with a bit more oomph I was tempted by the black edition but the trade of would be going up to 125 watts .


The 945 is the best bet at the moment in your case, coz it 
works out of the box and has official support from asus.

If you want more oomph i would go with the 955(125watt),but 
then u would need 2 follow the tutorial on the first page of this
thread as they are not officially supported


----------



## Lucao

Hey guys
i bought my new processor but insted of the 945 i took the 955...
so i followed the tutorial in the first page and the system recognize 3.2 but the rate that windows 7 x64 given to the processor is 3.7
i think that`s something is wrong
someone can help me???


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucao* 
Hey guys
i bought my new processor but insted of the 945 i took the 955...
so i followed the tutorial in the first page and the system recognize 3.2 but the rate that windows 7 x64 given to the processor is 3.7
i think that`s something is wrong
someone can help me???


Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
_Club enrollment is simple. All that is required of you is to post a Valid CPU-Z link ( CPU-Z Validation Instructions ) in the club thread and make sure before you post asking questions, your User CP is up to date with your System Information ( CLICK ON ME to update you system information). The System information will list all your hardware and software infomation in your Signature. *This makes it very easy for us all* to see what hardware and software you are using_

^This please


----------



## The Fryer

in your bios make sure cool and quiet are off/ disabled.


----------



## kitekrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fcchin* 
Hi guys

It's great to see so many M2N, but after searching allot, still haven't found exact answer to possibility of running M2N*E*-SLI with 6 cores Phenom II.

Anyone can help? Much thanks in advance.

Does a simple good old nForce 500 be so incompatible with 560 and above? It has all essentials required to work though, I think???

x2 6400 is tops for this board. I read at the Asus forums that the BIOS chip is too small for a quad core.

It would be interesting if the AMD tricore and quads without the level 3 cache could some way work on this board.


----------



## Lucao

Sorry man, but now there is:


and the cool and quiet is disabled

thanks!!!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lucao*


Sorry man, but now there is:


and the cool and quiet is disabled

thanks!!!


Welcome to the club.









We'll get you on the club roster when we get around to it...









You must have the multiplyer that you are trying to use in NV Sys tools also set in the bios.

Example if your trying to use CPU multi set at 18x then you must have the CPU multi set in the bios to 18x I always like to go a few above so I don't have to keep going into the bios to increase the CPU multi once I am stable in Windows using NV Sys Tools.

Good Luck,

N2

To all:

I just went to boot up my BNIB well not any more M2N32 SLI Deluxe for the first time using the X4 940 BE and sure enough it has the 1903 bios flashed to the bios chip. I was able to boot into Windows briefly with a x2 but the system keeps rebooting because one of my X2 5400+ CPU's is dying and keeps over heating. So Lucky me I have a spare X2 5400+ BE in the system my brother is borrowing atm. I'll have to use that chip to flash to the newer REV: 5002 before I can attemp any FSB overclocks w/the X4 940 first and formost. If the X4 940 won't give me high HTT's then there really is no use to try it w/the X4 955. We shall see.

Now I have to get the 5002 Bios. If only I had the BIOS links updated already.


----------



## Lucao

thanks for the reply
well my multi is setted in 16x both in Nvidia Sys and in the BIOS
the system recognize that is 3.2 the only problem is that the rate of windows 7 for my CPU is 3.7

one more question:
the stock temperature here is at 45ÂºC is this right??

really thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lucao*


thanks for the reply
well my multi is setted in 16x both in Nvidia Sys and in the BIOS
the system recognize that is 3.2 the only problem is that the rate of windows 7 for my CPU is 3.7

one more question:
the stock temperature here is at 45ÂºC is this right??

really thanks


I'm not sure what you mean by windows 7 says 3.7. Can you give us a screen shot. Print screen, save in MS paint and upload the image. Save the file as small as possible as like a JPEG at say 1024x768.

Regarding CPU temps, If I recal X4 940, 955 & 965's tend to run a little hot in the temp monitors. I'm about to flash my bios here in the next half hour or so w/the latest 5002 and see what it's like. I really miss playing w/the mobo and it's been long overdue since I tweeked around w/one.

I'll let you know what my Idle and load temps are once I get it all dialed in w/my X4 940 BE









I just added the 5002 to the BIOS links in the Google Spread sheet.


----------



## Lucao

about the windows marks here is the print screen:
http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/3841/72561042.jpg

well i was with the 5002 bios but the tutorial was saying to use the 2009 so i downgraded
waiting for your temps!
i noticed that i`m with another problem: my USB keyboard doesn`t work during the boot so i can`t access the bios setup with the USB keyboard, any solution for this???

thanks for the support!


----------



## The Fryer

my 940 be 125w runs about that temp on the stock cooler at idle with no oc so you seem to be fine on that part as i dont know what your external air temp is. but i see the 3.7, there is deff something wrong.. you should be a lot higher than that. atleast a 5.9 . did you remove all old drivers and reinstall up to date ones, like mobo, chipset drivers. and the usb keyboard issue, make sure in bios usb support is enabled, i dont remember what it is under but it has one for mouse as well. i had to enable it to use my usb keyboard to get into bios as well. hope i was able to help you out a little.


----------



## N2Gaming

I agree w/the Fryer, your Win 7 should score higher than 3.7

I miss understood what you were asking and that is why I asked for a screen shot. In any case you have your system running now w/the X4 955 FTW. You may want to look at your NB Clock MHz and see where it's at as well as your HT Link clock MHz.

To all:

Here is my first attempt w/ease to push my HTT. So far I'm loving it.

260x12 DDR2-800 = DDR2-1040


----------



## N2Gaming

OK here is my second shot here guys. It's friggin awesome, I knew I loved this mobo for a good reason. Any way I'm at 270x12 DDR2-800 = DDR2-1080 atm and here is the validation. I'm gonna try to get to DDR2-1200 FTW.


----------



## Lucao

thanks for the help N2Gaming and The Fryer =D
I really think that is something wrong because my old CPU (Athlon X2 6000) took 6.1 in windows rate, i formatted my HD and installed the latest drivers and still giving 3.7 to my CPU. :// but when I formatted the option to change the multi in system tools just disappeared (he still recognizing as a 3.2)

about the keyboard I looked for something in the BIOS and didn't found nothing, the "plug and play OS" is already on. and all USB options are Enabled.

about the clocks (NB and HT) i'm really noob in this but see if this helps:
http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/3658/dsc06078f.jpg

I'm really happy that i'm running the 955 =DD when i finish installing all here in my pc i will test the games

thanks!


----------



## N2Gaming

That last screen looked good Lucao.

Here is my last overclock

HTT of 280x12 for DDR2-1120 Yeah boy... Oh did I mention I have the right ram timmings.







presently at 6.6.6.18.24.2T









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1281587

Sorry guys I forgot to put up the CPU-Z link for my HTT 270x12 DDR2-1080 speeds.


----------



## Lucao

=D

any ideas about the missing multi changer???
http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/3654/26622714.jpg

thanks!


----------



## N2Gaming

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1281741

htt 285x12 ddr2-1140


----------



## ej52

That win7 score cant be right, coz i get 6.3 for my cpu


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucao* 
=D

any ideas about the missing multi changer???
http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/3654/26622714.jpg

thanks!

you have to install the nvidia system tools of the same place you get the nv drivers,, then look for a user agreement on the first page. accept it, and then you will have to options you need.


----------



## Surprentis

hey guys joesamo here been awhile since i posted on here..could you guys help me with ram timings for the m2n32sli deluxe mb? heres the info

heres a link to my ram (8 gigs) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227289

here are pictures of my bios

http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/7756/ramcm.jpg

http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/7485/ram2.jpg

http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/3900/ram3l.jpg

My system is crashing because since i put the ram in 1066 the ram timings are off

what should the settings be so that the timings are correct?

thanks

joe


----------



## Gyro

So you are running 1066 with all four slots populated? 4x2gb

Gyro


----------



## Surprentis

yes. 4 of the same sticks. I linked the newegg address to the sticks in the post above.


----------



## Gyro

You are going to have to run them at 800 and oc them.

"Due to AMD CPU limitation, DDR2 1066 is supported by AM2+ CPU for one DIMM per channel only"

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lucao*


=D

any ideas about the missing multi changer???
http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/3654/26622714.jpg

thanks!


Go to win 7 control panel/power options/set to "high performance"
And then run the windows experience test again.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Surprentis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


You are going to have to run them at 800 and oc them.

"Due to AMD CPU limitation, DDR2 1066 is supported by AM2+ CPU for one DIMM per channel only"

Gyro


so if i set it back to 800 the timings should be right? i mean im assuming they would be since i had it at that before with no problems..now its blue screening randomly.


----------



## Gyro

Try 800mhz at 5-5-5-18 with 2.1v, see how that goes.

If you do not want to oc the ram,you might be able to run at 800mhz- 4-4-4-12 at 2.1v.

But the 5-5-5-18 at 2.1v will give you some headroom for ocing, if you choose to.

Gyro


----------



## Lucao

Thanks for the help guys! =D

well, I opened the nvidia system tools with other shortcut (the Performace) and the multi changer appeard, i change it (16x) and the rate of windows for my CPU jumped to 7.2 =D
but the memory stay in 5.5 (the same as was with the Athlon X2 6000) do you think this is ok??

well Bad Company 2 runed here with all High and 16Q of AA with aprox. 40FPS, but mirros edge and metro 2033 are runnig very slow with all on high and 16x AA

do you guys think that some day our boar will support the 955 officially??

and still with the problem of keyboard during the boot, if some one could help me with this ^^

thanks! =D


----------



## ej52

Nice 7.2 sounds much better









What is your ram running at? i get 7.2 with my settings in sig

Well if AMD decides 2 release 955 (95watt) then it will have official support i guess









As 4 the keyboard i have never had a prob as i use a ps2 connection


----------



## Lucao

Thanks

my memory is 2x 1GB DDR2-800 Kingston
i have here 2 other 1GB but it is DDR2-667 and i think that is better let with 2GB to run in 800...

any one with the keyboard issue to give a little help??

and I sent an e-mail to asus support asking if they will add the 955 support hope that the aweser is yes...

edit:
i will change my CPU (955) to the 945 that is officialy supported by my motherboard and save about 40U$D
what do you think about it???
thanks =D


----------



## ej52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucao* 
I sent an e-mail to asus support asking if they will add the 955 support hope that the aweser is yes...

Good luck with that, Asus support is useless







they will just tell you what so
many ppl on this thread have already said regarding support 4 125watt up cpu's









I would keep the 955 just coz i like more power









I think that ppl who just want a good upgrade should get the 945 as it works
out of the box, 955 /965 i would advice 4 ppl who actually know how 2 OC
as they will get more out of it


----------



## rjc111

Hi guys I'm a new member (hopefully)


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucao* 

edit:
i will change my CPU (955) to the 945 that is officialy supported by my motherboard and save about 40U$D
what do you think about it???
thanks =D









Will be a lot less trouble for you in the end.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
I think that ppl who just want a good upgrade should get the 945 as it works
out of the box, 955 /965 i would advice 4 ppl who actually know how 2 OC
as they will get more out of it









I could not agree more.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rjc111* 
Hi guys I'm a new member (hopefully)



hope i've done this right

Welcome rjc111,

You're halfway there.

You just need to fill in your system specs in the user cp.(add system)

Gyro

Edit; Thanks, consider yourself a member.


----------



## Surprentis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Try 800mhz at 5-5-5-18 with 2.1v, see how that goes.

If you do not want to oc the ram,you might be able to run at 800mhz- 4-4-4-12 at 2.1v.

But the 5-5-5-18 at 2.1v will give you some headroom for ocing, if you choose to.

Gyro


gyro i will give this a shot once i get home i would like to overclock the ram some. ill let you know how it goes with the 5.5.5.18 2.1v

oh on a side note....my win 7 ratings btw right now are 7.3 across the board (7.2 for gtx2600) and my only thing left to upgrade seems to be my hard drive which is 5.9.


----------



## Lucao

thanks

i think that I will took the 945 because I don't know almost nothing about overclocking, once i used the AI Overclock in our motherboard, but only that, and also I think that 3.0 is enough to my setup here. other: i will save money to upgrade my memories later.

thanks for the help guys, when i get the new CPU i'll post here

edit:
@JoeSamo86
men could you tell me about your experience with the 945 working in M2N32-SLI?
it works well?? any issue?? what BIOS are you using??
thanks =D


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


gyro i will give this a shot once i get home i would like to overclock the ram some. ill let you know how it goes with the 5.5.5.18 2.1v

oh on a side note....my win 7 ratings btw right now are 7.3 across the board (7.2 for gtx2600) and my only thing left to upgrade seems to be my hard drive which is 5.9.


As to your hdd score, this may be of interest to youhttp://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...re-thread.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lucao*


thanks

i think that I will took the 945 because I don't know almost nothing about overclocking, once i used the AI Overclock in our motherboard, but only that, and also I think that 3.0 is enough to my setup here. other: i will save money to upgrade my memories later.

thanks for the help guys, when i get the new CPU i'll post here

edit:
@JoeSamo86
men could you tell me about your experience with the 945 working in M2N32-SLI?
it works well?? any issue?? what BIOS are you using??
thanks =D


You will need the 5002 bios.

The reason the AM3 guide has 2209 bios is because it was written before 5002 came out.

And while you wait for your new cpu, give this a read,http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html it will help you a lot.

Gyro


----------



## Lucao

Thanks for the help
sure i'll read the overclock guide

do you think if I upgrade my bios to the 5001 i still need to use system tools??

thanks!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucao* 
Thanks for the help
sure i'll read the overclock guide

do you think if I upgrade my bios to the 5001 i still need to use system tools??

thanks!

No, you will not need the tools any more,but you must use 5002 bios.

Gyro


----------



## ej52

5002 officially supports 945 so there will be no problems if u change your cpu,
if u keep the 955 then you need system tools.

edit: i have not seen 5001 for M2N32 SLI DLX only 5002.
5001 is M2N SLI if i remember correctly


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
You will need the 500*2* bios.

The reason the AM3 guide has 2209 bios is because it was written before 500*2* came out.

Gyro

Fixed









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucao* 
Thanks for the help
sure i'll read the overclock guide

do you think if I upgrade my bios to the 500*2* i still need to use system tools??

thanks!

Fixed









Not if you use any cpu listed on ASUS's supported CPU list.

Basically if you use a X4 955/965 you will need to use NV Sys Tools. I'm not sure but some Athlon II's may also need the use of NV Sys Tools as well. That's if they have the same properties as the Ph II AM3 955/965 CPU's


----------



## Gyro

Fixed









I was helping "namtlade" with a m2n-sli deluxe earlier and got it's bios stuck in my head.sorry









Gyro


----------



## Surprentis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucao* 
thanks

i think that I will took the 945 because I don't know almost nothing about overclocking, once i used the AI Overclock in our motherboard, but only that, and also I think that 3.0 is enough to my setup here. other: i will save money to upgrade my memories later.

thanks for the help guys, when i get the new CPU i'll post here

edit:
@JoeSamo86
men could you tell me about your experience with the 945 working in M2N32-SLI?
it works well?? any issue?? what BIOS are you using??
thanks =D


im using the 5002, and its running great







this is the second quad core processor i have tried in this board. the first one you can find information about my previous posts somewhere in this thread where N2Gaming (sup dude







..) helped me out and got the 955 black edition ( i think it was the 955) working in my machine and man when that was working right it was a beast!

but ya the 945 is an easy way to go for a quad thats for sure..cheap too...lets hope people get the 6 core ones working in here now!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Fixed









I was helping "namtlade" with a m2n-sli deluxe earlier and got it's bios stuck in my head.sorry









Gyro

NP Gyro, no need for appologies. Just so long as we all continue helping each other as a whole group







.

N2Gaming continues to update the BIOS files in the Google Spread Sheet.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey JS86 good to see you again and what happened to your 955?

at ej52 I quit trying last night when I tried to change my ram timmings by loosening them from 6.6.6.18.24 to 7.6.6.18.26.2T HTT 295x12 DDR2-800 settings and I have yet to go back out into the Man Cave to reset CMOS and start over again. I might just stick the X4 955 in there real soon to see what I can pull off w/all 4 ram slots populates w/PC8500 for 8GB of ram. I love my Destroyer but until I actually get my 3rd 8800GTX then I might as well take advantage of my CPU and ram spd's in the M2N32 SLI Deluxe


----------



## Lucao

Thanks

sorry for my mistake on the number of the bios, i was talking about the 5002
and thanks to JoeSamo86

i will change my cpu to the 945 only becouse of the trouble with the 955.

thanks for the help, tomorow i post the results!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
N2Gaming continues to update the BIOS files in the Google Spread Sheet.










Fixed







got Lucao added.After some trial and error.
Will try more later.This is all new to me, but I'm learning









Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Fixed







got Lucao added.After some trial and error.
Will try more later.This is all new to me, but I'm learning









Gyro


Thank you good sir.

I spoke w/Gyro recently regarding help w/the club Roster and he was happy to help. I figured since he is a wealth of knowledge and has been contributing to this club so much from the first day he joined it that he deserved a little more recognition for his efforts.

So please by all means show Gyro your appriciation.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## N2Gaming

Just like the title says. I'm going to try and overclock the HTT w/my ram dividor set at 1066 just to see how high I can get the HTT on this mobo. My goal last night was to reach DDR2-1200 w/the ram dividor set at DDR2-800 but that failed as I was only able to obtain DDR2-1140. So now I'm not going to see If I can do it w/the 1066 dividor. I hope I can do it in 10 or less tries and if I can't get it in 10 trys then it's prolly not going to happen.









*1st Try:*

200x14 DDR2-1066 6.6.6.18.22.2T

*2nd Try:*

205x14 DDR2-1090 same timmings

*3rd Try:*

210x14 DDR2-1120 same timmings

*4th Try:*

215x14 and system would not boot into windows or allow me to make any more changes in the bios because bios would freez up on me any time I was in it. I tried to remove one stick of ram and that did not help. So forced to clear CMOS once again and getting tired of pulling the 8800 GTX every time to do so I opted to run a shorter/older 6600 card that don't require any power. Oh noz that reminds me I forgot to unplug the power cables to the 8800 GTX. I sure hope I did not hurt it any by doing so.

*5th Try:*

210x15 DDR2-1120 5.7.7.24.30.2T This time I left the ram settings on auto just to see where they would end up after booting into windows to give me some indication of what my hardware might be happy with. and I ended up w/the timmings you see up there. ^ It's quite possible I was trying to run my timmings to tight. We'll see here when I try to bump the HTT back up to 215 again.

*6th Try:*

*Failed*

*7th Try:*

*Failed*

*8th Try:*

I decided to go back to the DDR2-800 Divider and try to get more read spd by tightening up my timmings a bit. I so want DDR2-1100 just to be stable w/2 sticks of ram and I have already forgotten about DDR2-1200 as it's just not gonna happen w/my OC Knowledge. If I can pull that off then I'm going to try the X4 955 and push the CPU MHz a bit more than what I have w/the X4 940. I should improve my read spd's a bit that way. So far this is where I'm at again.

270x12 DDR2-1080 5.5.5.18.22.2T

*9th Try:*

273x12 DDR2-1092 same as last timmings

*10th Try:*

275x12 DDR2-1100 CPU at 3.0 GHz same ram timmings

This is a very decent and modest overclock for my ram read speeds. the images below show all there is to tell. Now w/any luck all I have to do is get my CPU clocks running faster and I might be able to get the RAM read speeds into the 9k range.










*11th Try:*

275x12.5 DDR2-1100 3438MHz










*12th Try:*

275x13 DDR2-1100 3575 MHz Once I'm able to get to 3700MHz I'll check my read speeds and compare them w/what I get on my Destroyer which is presently stable at 3.7GHz using the x4 955 (C3)










*13th Try:*

HTTx13.5 DDR2-1100 3712MHz

I think 3700MHz is as fast as this CPU will go before I start getting deminishing returns. My guess would be because my CPU speeds are not on par w/the HT Link and NB Frequency. Maybe just maybe I can get a little more read speed out of my X4 955 due to it having a higher NB multi. Well at least I hope so.


----------



## Gyro

Added Lucao and jkoljo to the spreadsheet.

You may now consider this your 15 minutes of fame









Gyro


----------



## Wriceth

N2Gaming and gyro....

any of you can push up ram voltage?

I can push ram to 1120... but not really stable... and I think its voltage... in bios, if i move voltage.... the mobo dont start









OCZ reaper 8500


----------



## N2Gaming

Wriceth, what voltage are you moving and what is the votage set at after you move it. Are you taking it off of auto or are you moving it from a static setting of stock values and bumping it up a little. 1120 is about as fast as I could get my system last night. I got it to post/boot w/1140 but I fubared the settings and could not get back to where I was when I did that.


----------



## The Fryer

nice work N2Gaming.. you inspired me to start playing around more.. i went into bios and tinkerd for about an hr. rebooting and testing.. when i up my htt i have to lower my multi and the highest ht i can hit is 256 before i hit my wall.. i tryed memory setting, more v to the cpu/chipset/bridge and nothing will get me over that.. so then i thought about trying to hit my max oc.. i managed to get 215x17.5=3.763.. not bad.. but i had to push 1.400 vcore to do it. 
it would boot into windows and play games, but bsod as soon as i tryed to prime or linx. 
and at 17x multi it would stress for about 10 min before bsod. this is makeing me want to go to water cooling agin..lol. or try out dice or ln2..lol


----------



## Wriceth

Hey people... were i find option AHCI on bios?


----------



## badpilot

Lo guys,

Been following this forum for some time now. Not posting too much though. leaving that to the pro's









Having issues with my M2N32 Sli Deluxe. The system often hangs itself up while starting. Then after a reboot, it's ok again.
Then the system starts up, but nvtools doesn't kick in, and all is running on 800 Mhz again.

It's been doing this since some time. I reinstalled nvtools a couple of times, but that doesn't help.

And if there's one thing I hate, is that when a machine doesn't work as it should be









So I decided to sell my mobo and stuff, and get my pc into the 2010's









You guys have any idea, wich mobo can replace the M2N32 Sli Deluxe?

It always ran well, and never giving me a headache. So I'm looking for an owner to take care of her in her last years on earth


----------



## synthaside

Right just about to take the plunge .... funnily enough the mrs
" wants me to buy it "

This is what i get for having a gamer girlfreind :-D or maybe shes tired of my moaning about frame rates.

Anyone got any reccomendation for a Fan / heatsink to cuddle my incoming 945



( will do the sig stuff when ive got my new core )


----------



## ej52

@N2

Nice results there bud, now onto the 955








I wish the athlons had a better memory controller the highest i can push my
ram is 1040







mind you thats all 4 slots populated maybe i'll try with 2.
Which OS do find gives more stability? as win7 beta use 2 give me the best.

@Wriceth

I will try pushing more voltage into mine later and post results, 2.1 is the most
i've put into my ram so far.

@synthaside

Good 2 hear about the Mrs saying yes








As 4 the cooler it really depends on if u are going 2 OC the cpu or not.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *synthaside* 
Right just about to take the plunge .... funnily enough the mrs
" wants me to buy it "

This is what i get for having a gamer girlfreind :-D or maybe shes tired of my moaning about frame rates.

Anyone got any reccomendation for a Fan / heatsink to cuddle my incoming 945



( will do the sig stuff when ive got my new core )

Well without knowing your system specs we could recommend any thing,but will it fit,that is the question.
IE; fits cpu fine,but can't put side panel on,or you have extended ram heatsinks(like ocz reapers?).
So please do fill in your sys specs.It makes even the simplest question much easier to answer.

Thanks

Gyro


----------



## ej52

I decided that i can't let you phenom owners have all the fun, so heres some test with my OP athlon








These are the highest clocks which allowed me to boot into windows.
tested at Cas4 and Cas5 just 2 check which was better Higher clock vs Timings








Ram was running @2.1v and Cpu @1.45 just 2 be safe

*1slot @1100 5-5-5-15-22 2T*









*2slots @1066 same timings*









*4slots @1056 same timings*









*4slots @908 4-4-4-12-18 2T*









*4slots @870 same timings | cpu @3480*


----------



## synthaside

update ... space wise i have plenty standard ram and big ole antec 900


----------



## namtlade

Got my 955BE working! All thanks to the tireless work of Gyro.



Holding off on OC'ing until I get some proper cooling.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
I decided that i can't let you phenom owners have all the fun, so heres some test with my OP athlon








These are the highest clocks which allowed me to boot into windows.
tested at Cas4 and Cas5 just 2 check which was better Higher clock vs Timings









Have you tried a lower cpu multi, 11 or 10 even.that will give you a little more head room for the cpu to oc.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *synthaside* 
update ... space wise i have plenty standard ram and big ole antec 900

thanks for updating your sig.

Well I like my zigmatek s1283.Dark knight has better fan.
the corsair H50 is nice too.

What is your price range?

Gyro

Edit;added namtlade to data base


----------



## synthaside

budget wise probably not huge i feel bad enough buying the processor ,

I was thinking about one of these but now im stuck staring into my case wondering what would fit , my Pair of graphics cards take up an awful lot of room.

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/176157

Thoughts ?


----------



## ej52

@Gyro

Yes i have tried lower multi but it does not make a diff as 290 seems 2 be the
highest i can get my FSB on this bios atleast, but these test were just 2 find
the highest memory clock with the athlon.
I remember hitting 300 FSB with the 2001 bios though.

@synthaside

If the dimensions shown on ebuyer are right then it should fit in no prob








My 9900 is just a bit 2 high 4 me 2 fit a standard 120mm fan on the side panel.


----------



## Wriceth

hey guyssssssssssssss

were i found AHCI options in bios?

or were change sata optiÃ³n....ide to ahci


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *synthaside* 
budget wise probably not huge i feel bad enough buying the processor ,

I was thinking about one of these but now im stuck staring into my case wondering what would fit , my Pair of graphics cards take up an awful lot of room.

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/176157

Thoughts ?

That cooler is best used on dual core cpus ,it has a 92mm fan.
the zigmatek s1283 is a reasonable price, but I don't see it on that site.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
@Gyro

Yes i have tried lower multi but it does not make a diff as 290 seems 2 be the
highest i can get my FSB on this bios atleast, but these test were just 2 find
the highest memory clock with the athlon.
I remember hitting 300 FSB with the 2001 bios though.


Just thought I'd ask.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wriceth* 
hey guyssssssssssssss

were i found AHCI options in bios?

or were change sata optiÃ³n....ide to ahci

the only place i see anything about it is ;advanced tab/onboard device configuration.
But I can tell you nothing about these settings because I have no idea.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wriceth* 
hey guyssssssssssssss

were i found AHCI options in bios?

or were change sata optiÃ³n....ide to ahci

I'm not aware of any AHCI option in the bios. I know you can change it from IDE to RAID mode. I'll go take a look later on if I remember.

@ej52, good job. We still need to get you on the roster along w/the others I have missed lately. Oh yeah I miss being able to get fast ram read speeds w/my X2 5400+ BE cpu's. One of them is dying and the other only runs w/a mild overclock of 3.0 so my brother can use it mostly for GRID. He'll use it for Dirt2 once I get it installed for him.

For the Phenom II CPU's we need the higher HTT to get the NB frequencies up there for faster ram spd's that correlate to the faster NB. This is why I'm hoping the X4 955 will give me better results than the X4 940. The 955/965's have a higher default CPU-NB multi









I was not able to go any higher than 290 on the 5002 BIOS either. maybe I'll go back to the drawing board to see if I can get it any higher on a older bios.


----------



## canrinusace

quick question, looking at throwing a AMD Phenom II X4 945 Quad Core Processor AM3 3.0GHZ 8MB Cache 95W 45NM into my m2n-sli with 1701 bios should i be good to go, and is it a good overclocker?

also have read good things about the AMD HDZ940XCJ4DGI Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition Quad Core Processor - 3.00GHz, 6MB Cache, 1800MHz (3600 MT/s) FSB, Deneb, Quad-Core, Socket AM2+, Unlocked Multiplier, OEM CPU

working on doing a slow going upgrade gonna do cpu-cooling-ram-gpu advice for best peices this mobo. originally this will be for my current gaming needs, and eventually switching its purpose to a home server/home entertainment center, gpu with hdmi support that will not burn up under 1080p 52inch lcd is a must, from there im flexible on parts, looking for duribility more than speed and overclockability as this thing runs 24/7


----------



## Lucao

Hey guys, just got my new AMD Phenom II X4 945 running on the M2N32-SLI without any problem =DD

really thanks for all the help!
i'm using the 5002 BIOS!



do you think that will be ok if i use the AI Overcock 10%???

thanks!


----------



## N2Gaming

Lucao, A 10% OC will be just fine. that would put you at 3300MHz. As long as you keep the cpu cool and don't overvolt it to much you should be just fine and if your lucky you will get away w/a little more OC on stock voltages.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *canrinusace*


quick question, looking at throwing a AMD Phenom II X4 945 Quad Core Processor AM3 3.0GHZ 8MB Cache 95W 45NM into my m2n-sli with 1701 bios should i be good to go, and is it a good overclocker?

also have read good things about the AMD HDZ940XCJ4DGI Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition Quad Core Processor - 3.00GHz, 6MB Cache, 1800MHz (3600 MT/s) FSB, Deneb, Quad-Core, Socket AM2+, Unlocked Multiplier, OEM CPU

working on doing a slow going upgrade gonna do cpu-cooling-ram-gpu advice for best peices this mobo. originally this will be for my current gaming needs, and eventually switching its purpose to a home server/home entertainment center, gpu with hdmi support that will not burn up under 1080p 52inch lcd is a must, from there im flexible on parts, looking for duribility more than speed and overclockability as this thing runs 24/7



If you are running bios 1701 now, your board should an M2N-sli "deluxe", am I correct? It makes a big difference.

Gyro

ps, hello from across the bay.








unless you are from New Brunswick N.J.







even if you are hello anyway


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lucao*


Hey guys, just got my new AMD Phenom II X4 945 running on the M2N32-SLI without any problem =DD

really thanks for all the help!
i'm using the 5002 BIOS!



do you think that will be ok if i use the AI Overcock 10%???

thanks!


No don't use the AI overclock, it tends to overvolt. Do it manually in the bios.

You should be able to run 220 x 15 =3300mhz at stock cpu volts.

Just set the cpu frequency to 220 and take the cpu voltage off auto and set it to 1.35v.(you may have to set it to something like 1.3125v or there abouts in the bios, because these boards tend to put out more volts than what the bios is set at).

Congrats and good luck

Gyro


----------



## synthaside

Erk i've bought the cooler now , i can cancel and re-order one but is it really that huge a difference ?


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I'm not aware of any AHCI option in the bios. I know you can change it from IDE to RAID mode. I'll go take a look later on if I remember.


I cant find th AHCI option









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 

the only place i see anything about it is ;advanced tab/onboard device configuration.
But I can tell you nothing about these settings because I have no idea.

Good luck

Gyro









... AHCI its the option, to activate real SATA transfers.
if you dont selected, yours STA HDD, works like IDE HDD (more slow)


----------



## N2Gaming

I know on my Destroyer mobo's I have that option and it is specifically IDE, AHCI & RAID mode. Now in RAID mode on the Destroyer the SATA ports are automatically ran in AHCI mode. I totally forgot about that. I'll go poke around in my bios right now.

Edit :

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wriceth*


I cant find th AHCI option










That is because it does not exist. As far as I can tell " I read the manual regarding IDE/SATA/RAID " the mobo was not designed w/a SATA/AHCI controller and there for will not support AHCI how ever you can use RAID wich is faster then AHCI any way.


----------



## canrinusace

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


If you are running bios 1701 now, your board should an M2N-sli "deluxe", am I correct? It makes a big difference.

Gyro

ps, hello from across the bay.








unless you are from New Brunswick N.J.







even if you are hello anyway










well either way i can always install the latest bios i need anyways, and hellos from the other side of the bay


----------



## N2Gaming

OK guys I just got my X4 955 installed and quickly put in my same overclocked settings using the OC save tool in the bios. Makes for less frustration









Any way just wanted to see if I would have a god send and not have to use NV Sys Tools but no such luck.

Here she is on the first boot.










OK this is w/the Nvidia System tools installed and there is no difference from my X4 940 w/the same settings.







So I tried to up the cpu spd by multi and the same diminishing returns happens w/the 3.7GHz clocks.














Oh well see for your self. I'll see what I can do w/4x2GB PC8500 and cross compare my results w/those I get using my Destroyer...


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badpilot* 
Lo guys,

Been following this forum for some time now. Not posting too much though. leaving that to the pro's









Having issues with my M2N32 Sli Deluxe. The system often hangs itself up while starting. Then after a reboot, it's ok again.
Then the system starts up, but nvtools doesn't kick in, and all is running on 800 Mhz again.

It's been doing this since some time. I reinstalled nvtools a couple of times, but that doesn't help.

And if there's one thing I hate, is that when a machine doesn't work as it should be









So I decided to sell my mobo and stuff, and get my pc into the 2010's









You guys have any idea, wich mobo can replace the M2N32 Sli Deluxe?

It always ran well, and never giving me a headache. So I'm looking for an owner to take care of her in her last years on earth









Hey there Badpilot,

Sorry to hear you are having troubles.

Looks like the nv tools are being a pain in the butt for you.

Perhaps a cheaper solution than updating your whole rig might be to switch to a cpu that does not require the nvtools.

With the 5002 bios we have most of the new cpu's officially supported now.

Quite a few of the newer members are liking the x4 945,but if you want the unlocked multi, a x4 940 works just fine too.

My









Good luck

@ N2Gaming & ej52,

Have you guy's tried upping the CPU to NB HT voltage from stock 1.2v, to help when using higher ref clocks?

Well, in the area of 275 ref clock and medium cpu oc seems to be sweet spot for you guys.

Thanks for the benches guy's.

Gyro


----------



## ej52

@N2Gaming

Hard luck there with the read speeds







seems like the memory controller on the athlon is'nt that bad after seeing those results









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
@ N2Gaming & ej52,

Have you guy's tried upping the CPU to NB HT voltage from stock 1.2v, to help when using higher ref clocks?

Well, in the area of 275 ref clock and medium cpu oc seems to be sweet spot for you guys.

Nope i hav'nt dared 2 up any mobo voltages as yet might try it later on








I remember reading a post on OCZ forums regarding my mobo and ram combo
where some1 upped the SB(dont knw why) voltage and was able 2 run their ram @4-4-4-15 1T 2.3V

I also think that the bios plays a big part, as i said before that i could hit 300 FSB
with the 2001 bios and could run my cpu @3.6GHz as u can see in my sig








so i will be loading older bioses over the weekend and post results


----------



## badpilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Hey there Badpilot,

Sorry to hear you are having troubles.

Looks like the nv tools are being a pain in the butt for you.

Perhaps a cheaper solution than updating your whole rig might be to switch to a cpu that does not require the nvtools.

With the 5002 bios we have most of the new cpu's officially supported now.

Quite a few of the newer members are liking the x4 945,but if you want the unlocked multi, a x4 940 works j
Good luck

Gyro

Thx for the advice Gyro. You guys are always helpfull









I'll think it over. Was thinking about getting a MSI 790FX-GD70...............


----------



## BodyShield

Have an M2N-32 SLI Deluxe Wireless and I love it. One of the best motherboards I've ever owned. It worked great for overclocking, too.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badpilot* 
Thx for the advice Gyro. You guys are always helpfull









I'll think it over. Was thinking about getting a MSI 790FX-GD70...............

That is a very nice board.

But remember to account also for new ddr3 ram.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## badpilot

I will mate.

Already checking here, wich components best to use:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ners-club.html

Owww, again more than 500 pages


----------



## N2Gaming

I went to post these last night but the system kept crashing on me and I was tired any way. Now mind you these are no where near being stable but I did manage to get 9k reads that I was shooting for


----------



## N2Gaming

I just figured I should give you all a Comparrison between the Foxconn Destroyer and the ASUS M2N32 SLI Deluxe.

First up is the M2N32 SLI Deluxe.










And then we have the Destroyer. Main bennefit to having The destroyer is 3 way SLI and 4x 16x PCIe slots, Duel onboar removable bios chips, Onboard GPU just incase your add on GPU/s should fail and a slightly better onboard sound chip.

However the ASUS has lots of features that many other Nvidia SLI/AMD boards don't have and that is LPT1, Wifi, 1 more 3 pin fan header proven that it can obtain slightly Higher HTT clocks but this is not always better. Overall I am still quite happy w/my Destroyer even though it obtains the lower HTT clocks.

I could not find a screen shot of my cpu and read speeds w/the same settings as the last picture up there ^ but they were almost identical. However I did happen to find the almost identical settings while using Ganged ram.










Here is a very decent run on my Destroyer in w/my Brisbane X2 5400+ BE

















I was able to get my HTT to 342 on the M2N32 SLI Deluxe w/my X2 5400+ BE a while back. The bios I was using was the 2001 and the bios date and Ver: can been seen in the last image on the lower left of the CPU-Z screen shots.
























Looks like that ^ bios is on the list of BIOS to try again. I don't think it will work w/the X4 PH II cpu's though but if it does. Look out because I'm sure I'll be able to destroy the Destroyer w/that bios. :O


----------



## Lucao

i overclocked my 945 in 3.3 with 15 x 220
and the voltage in 1.3125
do you think that will be all right???
i will test to see the temperatures
later i post the results


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucao* 
i overclocked my 945 in 3.3 with 15 x 220
and the voltage in 1.3125
do you think that will be all right???
i will test to see the temperatures
later i post the results

Run prime95 for 3-4 hrs
That's a pretty mild oc if it passes prime95 you should be fine.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wriceth* 
Hey people... were i find option AHCI on bios?

it is under the advanced tab in bios. under jmicron controller, at least on the m2n-sli deluxe.


----------



## ej52

WoW N2Gaming slow down bud








2001 is defo the best bios with the athlons i will be flashing it later and see if i
can compete with those 10k read speeds







u got with the 5400 BE









Have you tried bumping up any mobo voltages?
Can you try and get your memory running @1T on the M2N32 and post back ?


----------



## Lucao

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Run prime95 for 3-4 hrs
That's a pretty mild oc if it passes prime95 you should be fine.

Good luck

Gyro


The over don't work
when the system doesn't boot
I will stay with 3.0, and after try other thing

thanks!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucao* 
The over don't work
when the system doesn't boot
I will stay with 3.0, and after try other thing

thanks!

Bump the cpu volts two notches and try 3.3 again.

1.3125v might not be quite enough.

Somewhere near 1.35v should do it.

Be sure to check cpu voltage in cpu-z.The bios settings are a little off what the actual voltage is.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
WoW N2Gaming slow down bud








2001 is defo the best bios with the athlons i will be flashing it later and see if i
can compete with those 10k read speeds







u got with the 5400 BE









Have you tried bumping up any mobo voltages?
Can you try and get your memory running @1T on the M2N32 and post back ?









LOL because you said slow down at my screenies from way back when you were not even a member.







Speaking of which I'm going to look for your membership request right now and make sure you get put on the roster.

I'm done w/the M2N32 testing for now. If my Brizy was not dieing on me I would push it for mo-beta clocks and EU 5.0 read speads but she's on her way to being 6 ft under and my other x2 5400+ BE is not as good of a chip so I won't be trying to do any thing w/her









I definately learned a lot regarding those previouse and recent OC trials. I know I will use what I learned to improve my overall system/s performance/s as well as to help others obtain their maximum safe beneficial overclocks...









Honestely I don't think the Ph II cpu's will even Post w/the 2001 bios. IIRC the Ph II cpu's need at least the 2101 to be able to post but the 2005 is the first bios that will actually recognize the CPU for what it is and tell you so in any application that you use to bench mark it.









I'm glad you enjoyed looking at my results as much as I enjoyed achieving them









EDIT: Oh I forgot to mention. I managed to flash my standard EVGA 8800 GTX 768MB to the clocks of the BFG 8800 GTX OC 768MB cards clocks. Now I have two cards running at identical clocks and temperatures. This is a win win for SLI and [email protected]


----------



## Gyro

N2Gaming, if it's not to late can you post a cpu-z validation link for the x4 955 or point to where it is(can't find it) and I'll get you in the data base.

Or you can add yourself.

Thanks

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
N2Gaming, if it's not to late can you post a cpu-z validation link for the x4 955 or point to where it is(can't find it) and I'll get you in the data base.

Or you can add yourself.

Thanks

Gyro

Sorry guys but unfortunately I put the the 955 back into my sig rig and am running it w/2x 8800 GTX cards atm. I was not really interested in putting a cpu-z validation in the club's CPU compatability list. We all already know they work so to me the point is moot. I just wanted to see if there would be any benefit to using the M2N32 over the Destroyer from it's ability to overclock the HTT some 20-30MHz more than the Destroyer and turns out there is none when it comes to CPU/RAM/GPU performance...

*EDIT: NOTICE TO ALL*

If you are a new member and have not been added to the club roster after requesting to be then I appologize and would like to know about it. What I'll need in order to make it easier and quicker is for any new members to re-request a membership starting from after this post.

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## nomarch

Hi Guys,

I've just dropped a 940 BE into my M2N32-SLI Premium Vista board and got it OC'ed to 3.6Ghz and its reasonably stable but so far I've had it crash while doing absolutely nothing, and crash in 3DMark Vantage while running the Jane Nash sequence.

All I've done so far is set my

RAM to DDR2-800

and upped the Multiplier to x18.

CPU voltage is set to 1.34V (reported by CPU-Z) The BIOS reports it as 1.30V (but I've heard this is normal)

I'm also using BIOS 1304 (Beta) although I'm thinking of going back to 1303 (any thoughts?)

Anyway I was hoping someone could give me some advice as to configuring the voltages for the NB & SB etc. as Ive had a look at the overclocking guide in the OP and can't really get my head around it as the example used is a different M2N board.

TiA

I think I have posted the main specs in my sig but if you need any more info just let me know.

nOm

EDIT: 2 tics it seems like I need to reenter my System data again.


----------



## The Fryer

1.3v for the core and you hit 3.6 .... wish i could.. but if i remember right 1.350 is stock vcore. and to get ur oc stable your going to have to add more vcore. i have the same cooler, and it handles it well. i have been up to 1.425 when trying to oc more and it tends to get hot, but anything from 1.4 and down i get nice temps.


----------



## Gyro

Welcome nomarch,

"M2N32-SLI Premium BIOS 1304
Fix there might be black screen if any BIOS setup is changed."

I would stay with 1304, that's pretty important update.

As The Fryer said more cpu volts are needed for 3.6MHz

And when you get it stable please post a cpu-z validation link.

Thanks and Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Lucao

well Gyro,
i setted the CPU voltage in 1.325 and still don't boot
strange becouse when i use AI overclock to 10% it works very well
i will enjoy my new cpu for this month and read the AM2 overclock guide to see what i can do

really thanks for all the help =DD


----------



## nomarch

Thanks for the info guys, once I get it stable I will post a validation link, can anyone help out with the advanced options or do I not need to bother with them?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lucao*


well Gyro,
i setted the CPU voltage in 1.325 and still don't boot
strange becouse when i use AI overclock to 10% it works very well
i will enjoy my new cpu for this month and read the AM2 overclock guide to see what i can do

really thanks for all the help =DD


Ok, bud no trouble at all.

Ya working is much better than not









Is 1.325v what cpu-z says or is that the bios setting?

And what is the cpu voltage when using AI oc 10%,from cpu-z?

Glad I/we could help.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nomarch*


Thanks for the info guys, once I get it stable I will post a validation link, can anyone help out with the advanced options or do I not need to bother with them?


as for advanced settings, it depends how you want to oc.

IE; cpu multi or fsb(cpu frequency) or a combination of the two.

I could explain it all but,that's a lot of typing, so pick one of the choices above and we'll go from there.

Gyro


----------



## nomarch

Thanks Gyro, I guess I want the most stable way (no, really?) I'm happy with a max of 3.6Ghz (if that's obtainable) and as far as I know changing the Multiplier is the easiest so unless that info is wrong then lets go with the Multiplier way


----------



## Insomniax

Hey everyone, i think i gathered enough information but please feel free to tell me if im completely in the wrong or missing something. I have the m2n32 sli deluxe edition of the mobo and i want to upgrade to the 965 processor. I know that my mb bios update only supports up to the 945 and i was reading that i would need nv system tools in order to have it properly function. So all i need to do is flash the bios to 5002 ( it hink thats the latest ) and then download system tools from nvidia, yet i dont know what im doing with that i just read that i needed it in order for this to work. So what am i missing if anything at all. If anyone could throw their two cents in that would be great.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
Have you tried bumping up any mobo voltages?
Can you try and get your memory running @1T on the M2N32 and post back ?









The only voltage I bumped up one notch was the CPU NB or NB HT what ever it was called it's the first option for voltage adjustments in the mobo voltage adjusting screen. Well not the first as there is the CPU overvolt and then the + .5 & + .6 option and I adjust the 3rd one down from Auto to 1.200 then to 1.225 IIRC.

I have tried 1T CR but am not very worried about it as 2T CR is generally more stable from what I can tell. Granted I always run w/all 4 ram slots populated so trying to achieve 1T to me is kind of pointless for now. I may try it later w/only 2sticks if I ever get around to it.


----------



## ej52

@Insomniax

Here is a direct link to the AM3 Installation Guide.









@N2Gaming

Thanks 4 finally adding me


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nomarch*


Thanks Gyro, I guess I want the most stable way (no, really?) I'm happy with a max of 3.6Ghz (if that's obtainable) and as far as I know changing the Multiplier is the easiest so unless that info is wrong then lets go with the Multiplier way










Yup that's the easy way,thanks









First is your ram gold or plat?

so you are at 3.6 but not stable
.
There are only really two setting you need worry about when ocing by multi alone,cpu multi of coarse and cpu voltage.

If you look at the validation links in s/s on the first page you'll see most are using 1.37v-1.4v to get 3.6.

So I would say to up the cpu voltage one notch at a time till you reach 1.4v.
if still not stable decrease cpu multi by .5, see if that helps.

Run prime95(blend test) for a couple of hours, after you think you are stable.
And maybe a 1/2 hour run as you pass 1.37,1.38,1.39v.

If you fail the prime95 test at the lower cpu volts bump the volts a notch and try again.

And keep an eye on temps too while prime95 testing.

so much for less typing









Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Insomniax*


Hey everyone, i think i gathered enough information but please feel free to tell me if im completely in the wrong or missing something. I have the m2n32 sli deluxe edition of the mobo and i want to upgrade to the 965 processor. I know that my mb bios update only supports up to the 945 and i was reading that i would need nv system tools in order to have it properly function. So all i need to do is flash the bios to 5002 ( it hink thats the latest ) and then download system tools from nvidia, yet i dont know what im doing with that i just read that i needed it in order for this to work. So what am i missing if anything at all. If anyone could throw their two cents in that would be great.


on the first page in the spreadsheet you will see a tab "AM3 installation",click on that for a how to, or see the link to BigJohn44's post just above the s/s.
and post back if you need more help.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


The only voltage I bumped up one notch was the CPU NB or NB HT what ever it was called it's the first option for voltage adjustments in the mobo voltage adjusting screen. Well not the first as there is the CPU overvolt and then the + .5 & + .6 option and I adjust the 3rd one down from Auto to 1.200 then to 1.225 IIRC.

I have tried 1T CR but am not very worried about it as 2T CR is generally more stable from what I can tell. Granted I always run w/all 4 ram slots populated so trying to achieve 1T to me is kind of pointless for now. I may try it later w/only 2sticks if I ever get around to it.


I'm still not and never have been, clear on which one, cpu to nb HT volts, or nbcore/pci-e voltage is for the actual nb on mb.

can anyone clarify?

thanks

Gyro


----------



## ej52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


I'm still not and never have been, clear on which one, cpu to nb HT volts, or nbcore/pci-e voltage is for the actual nb on mb.


Thats exactly why i have not bumped any mobo voltages up as yet







but i will be testing them very soon


----------



## Insomniax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ej52*


@Insomniax

Here is a direct link to the AM3 Installation Guide.










Link is totally broken unfortunately









Anyone got an updated link so i can take a look at it?

Thanks in advanced XD


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Insomniax*


Link is totally broken unfortunately









Anyone got an updated link so i can take a look at it?

Thanks in advanced XD



See my last post

Gyro


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Bump the cpu volts two notches and try 3.3 again.

1.3125v might not be quite enough.

Somewhere near 1.35v should do it.

Be sure to check cpu voltage in cpu-z.The bios settings are a little off what the actual voltage is.

Good luck

Gyro


i hit 3.6 on mine with 1.375 vcore. anything less and it wouldn't boot. to obtain that speed you might have to try it.. just watch your temps when you put the cpu under full load. dont go over 62*C


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ej52*


Thats exactly why i have not bumped any mobo voltages up as yet







but i will be testing them very soon










If you need a program to monitor nb temps, the "nv monitor" part of the performance tools has a tab for nforce temps, which I believe to be fairly accurate.

You can place any or all sensors on your desktop too.

If you still have it, you may want to put the squirrel cage fan on the heatsink over the vrm/mosfet area.

I run mine and it lowers the nforce sensor temps 5-10c.It no doubt helps vrm temps too.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Lucao

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Ok, bud no trouble at all.

Ya working is much better than not









Is 1.325v what cpu-z says or is that the bios setting?

And what is the cpu voltage when using AI oc 10%,from cpu-z?

Glad I/we could help.

Good luck

Gyro


Working with this CPU is so much better, i'm running battlefield with all in high and AA 16x with aprox. 35-40 FPS =DD

well, i didn't checked the voltage in cpu-z with the AI overclock, but i'll check and post here, the 1.325v is what i setted in the bios, i could not check in the CPU-z because in this voltage the PC don't boot, and i'm fear to set something high than this..

thanks!


----------



## Gyro

Don't be afraid to raise the cpu volts a little more,AMD rates max of 1.4v as safe
.
But in real life 1.5v on air is about safe max.

But not with your tx2









Gyro


----------



## Lucao

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Don't be afraid to raise the cpu volts a little more,AMD rates max of 1.4v as safe
.
But in real life 1.5v on air is about safe max.

But not with your tx2









Gyro


men, i turned on the AI Overclock, but this time the PC didn't boot, i think that is something wrong because in the first time i tried it worked...

one question: should i active the AMD Virtualization, C1E, AMD Live and cool and quiet in the bios???

thanks!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucao* 
men, i turned on the AI Overclock, but this time the PC didn't boot, i think that is something wrong because in the first time i tried it worked...

one question: should i active the AMD Virtualization, C1E, AMD Live and cool and quiet in the bios???

thanks!


Try resetting bios to defaults(F5) and run it that way for a while and see how it acts.

AMD Virtualization- enabled
C1E- disabled
AMD Live- disabled
cool and quiet- disabled for now

Gyro


----------



## Lucao

With the default It acts normaly ecxept because of the sound driver, I have to set the front out to "HD Audio" in the BIOS
(with audio driver you use in windows 7??)

i was with everyting enabled, and it all was working fine, with all disabled it works fine to...

thanks =D

edit:
BIOS in default and AI Overclock 10% (onli AMD virtualization on)
http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/5691/97332801.png


----------



## Insomniax

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 

on the first page in the spreadsheet you will see a tab "AM3 installation",click on that for a how to, or see the link to BigJohn44's post just above the s/s.
and post back if you need more help.

Good luck


I mean the link he gave me comes up with an error so i dont get a spread sheet to begin with.

The link that he posted doesnt work period. I was taking a tour around the forum but i cant seem to find if theres another link anywhere else to get me to the same spreadsheet. I tried opening it in both mozilla and internet explorer, but neither of them worked.


----------



## nomarch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Yup that's the easy way,thanks









First is your ram gold or plat?

so you are at 3.6 but not stable
.
There are only really two setting you need worry about when ocing by multi alone,cpu multi of coarse and cpu voltage.

If you look at the validation links in s/s on the first page you'll see most are using 1.37v-1.4v to get 3.6.

So I would say to up the cpu voltage one notch at a time till you reach 1.4v.
if still not stable decrease cpu multi by .5, see if that helps.

Run prime95(blend test) for a couple of hours, after you think you are stable.
And maybe a 1/2 hour run as you pass 1.37,1.38,1.39v.

If you fail the prime95 test at the lower cpu volts bump the volts a notch and try again.

And keep an eye on temps too while prime95 testing.

so much for less typing









Good luck

My RAM is the OCZ Platinum 2 x 2Gb PC6400

I have upped the voltage to 1.390 (cpu-z) and have been running prime95 for about 20 minutes now and the temps flatten out at 62C full load 51C idle with no errors.

Gonna start lowering the CPU voltage now and try and find my minimum safe level.

thanks for the help Gyro, soon as I find my lowest setting I'll post a validation link.


----------



## ej52

@Insomniax

Sorry for the bad link







looks like spreadsheet sets a cookie for each user









If look on the first page of this thread there is a spreadsheet click on the "AM3 installation" tab for a how to









@Gyro

Thx 4 the tip with nv monitor and NB voltage







, i've always used Everest as i find it gives best results for Cpu.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lucao*


With the default It acts normaly ecxept because of the sound driver, I have to set the front out to "HD Audio" in the BIOS
(with audio driver you use in windows 7??)

i was with everyting enabled, and it all was working fine, with all disabled it works fine to...

thanks =D

edit:
BIOS in default and AI Overclock 10% (onli AMD virtualization on)
http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/5691/97332801.png



That's great news.finally.
Here are win 7 audio drivers for your board http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mis...pVistaWin7.zip, these can be installed over the ones windows installed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Insomniax*


I mean the link he gave me comes up with an error so i dont get a spread sheet to begin with.

The link that he posted doesnt work period. I was taking a tour around the forum but i cant seem to find if theres another link anywhere else to get me to the same spreadsheet. I tried opening it in both mozilla and internet explorer, but neither of them worked.


It is on the first page of this thread.
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...-sli-club.html.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nomarch*


My RAM is the OCZ Platinum 2 x 2Gb PC6400

I have upped the voltage to 1.390 (cpu-z) and have been running prime95 for about 20 minutes now and the temps flatten out at 62C full load 51C idle with no errors.

Gonna start lowering the CPU voltage now and try and find my minimum safe level.

thanks for the help Gyro, soon as I find my lowest setting I'll post a validation link.


Those temps are quite high,hopefully they drop a little as you lower the voltage.
You may have to improve your cooling or drop the oc ,atleast till cooler weather,or try reapplying thermal paste.

Good luck

Gyro

ej52,Ya I like everest too for cpu temps,just use the nv monitor for the nforce temps.
Here is a video of how it works.http://www.nvidia.com/object/system_monitor.html.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
I'm still not and never have been, clear on which one, cpu to nb HT volts, or nbcore/pci-e voltage is for the actual nb on mb.

can anyone clarify?

thanks

Gyro

I'm not 100% sure my self and some research may be in order to fully understand ASUS naming for the voltages.

Here is how I understand it.

NB - HT should correlate w/the CPU in some way and the NBcore/pci-e seems like it would be for the 590 chip to handle the voltage for the upper PCIe lane while the SBcore/pcie should be for the 570 chip to handle all the other PCIe & pci lanes. Once again this is just speculation on my part as I have never really tried to increased these because I don't want to kill a great motherboard.

Edit:

We also have MCP and that throws me off a little too. I don't understand why ASUS did not just lable the voltages for the chips they go to. i.e. 590 Vcore, 570 Vcore, CPU/NB Vcore, MCP Vcore etc etc.


----------



## Slink

Anybody have issues in Vista with sleep mode this mobo? Mine sleeps fine, but the usb keyb/mouse takes like 30 - 60 seconds to "reactivate". I wonder if adjusting sleep modes in BIOS will fix...


----------



## Lucao

Thanks for the help,the first time it boots work fine, but if i reboot the computer or turn it of and on again the boot fail, it doesn't makes the beep, than i have to reset the bios to default again...

i will let in 3.0 and after i try to make it 3.3

about the driver it was this one that i was using, thanks!


----------



## 1spike

Was wondering what video driver people are using on this card cant seem to find a good one , Thanks for your help


----------



## nomarch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 

Those temps are quite high,hopefully they drop a little as you lower the voltage.
You may have to improve your cooling or drop the oc ,atleast till cooler weather,or try reapplying thermal paste.

Good luck

Gyro

I thought the CNPS9700 was supposed to be a beast of a cooler?

I'm using Zalman ZM-STG1 paste and for some reason this board has always run a bit hot Originally I was using a quad core cooler as the stock cooler was totally useless and was getting 55C idle temps, when I changed to the Zalman (this is with my old 6000+) it dropped to the mid 40's

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1290608

Funny thing is Everest and CPu-Z both report my nforce chipset to be 570SLI but the M2N32 Premium has an nforce 590SLI which allows full 16x transfer on the PCI-E (the main reason I bought this board in the first place)

Anything lower than 1.390 and prime reboots after about 2 mins. with 1.390 I've run prime for nearly 2 hours and the temps never went above 62C (which is not bad considering its bloody hot where I live at the moment)


----------



## nomarch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1spike*


Was wondering what video driver people are using on this card cant seem to find a good one , Thanks for your help










I'm using 257.21 and 3dmark 06 & vantage are crashing where prime is rock solid. I may roll back to the previous 19X.XX driver 2m to see whether the crashes go away.

Although this might be because I'm OC'ing my cpu too much but I doubt it as, like I said, prime is rock solid.

If the previous drivers are more stable I will post back.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nomarch*


I thought the CNPS9700 was supposed to be a beast of a cooler?

I'm using Zalman ZM-STG1 paste and for some reason this board has always run a bit hot Originally I was using a quad core cooler as the stock cooler was totally useless and was getting 55C idle temps, when I changed to the Zalman (this is with my old 6000+) it dropped to the mid 40's

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1290608

Funny thing is Everest and CPu-Z both report my nforce chipset to be 570SLI but the M2N32 Premium has an nforce 590SLI which allows full 16x transfer on the PCI-E (the main reason I bought this board in the first place)

Anything lower than 1.390 and prime reboots after about 2 mins. with 1.390 I've run prime for nearly 2 hours and the temps never went above 62C (which is not bad considering its bloody hot where I live at the moment)


62c is the safe limit.over 60c is considered bad.
Maybe more aggressive case cooling might help get the temps down.
Or back the oc down till fall.

Actually that is the sb that says 570.
And it is. The nb is 590 and the sb is 570.See N2Gaming's post above.

Thanks for the cpu-z link.Added you to the data base.

Gyro


----------



## nomarch

TBH I think it's probably my GPU's that are the problem as I have two XFX Alphadog 8800GT's but they are the crap version where the fan is hardwired to be 100% and run at 55-60C idle and 75-80 at load! I have raised this issue with XFX and they categorically state that my particular version of the card is SUPPOSED to run that hot. Personally I think they're full of crap and just don't want to replace my cards. In the end I added two 82mm fans to the board to help with air flow (which while not doing much to the temps the amount of hot air they kick out of my case must mean something...


----------



## Gyro

Opps, never even noticed you are running sli









I had a heat issue too with my 9800 gt's (with AC twin turbos) ,just pumping the case full of hot air.

Solved it by get a single gtx 260 that blows out the back









Only slightly less powerful the sli'd 9800gt's but aheck of alot cooler.

The gtx 460 1gb is looking pretty sweet.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nomarch* 
TBH I think it's probably my GPU's that are the problem as I have two XFX Alphadog 8800GT's but they are the crap version where the fan is hardwired to be 100% and run at 55-60C idle and 75-80 at load! I have raised this issue with XFX and they categorically state that my particular version of the card is SUPPOSED to run that hot. Personally I think they're full of crap and just don't want to replace my cards. In the end I added two 82mm fans to the board to help with air flow (which while not doing much to the temps the amount of hot air they kick out of my case must mean something...

I always like to say if it ain't broke then don't fix it. However if it's to the point of walking on egg shells just to play games then a little mod may be in order. I personally use to love XFX because they had the double life time warranty but honestly that means squat when they don't want to step up to the plate when a card or set of cards is malfunctioning. Now don't get me wrong here as I'm not bagging on XFX. I have not had any issues w/my XFX 8600 GTS 512MB cards but none the less they are not using reference cards and the Fans are hard wired i.e. only 2 wires to the fans meaning only one posative and only one negative wires w/o any spd sensor wires. So even if you tied to flash the video bios you won't be able to adjust the fan spd's w/out changing the voltage to the fans. I quit buying XFX for this reason alone.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1spike* 
Was wondering what video driver people are using on this card cant seem to find a good one , Thanks for your help









I liked ver 186.18 for my 9800gt's.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

I always had problems w/my BFG 9800 GT OC 512MB cards in SLI. My system would not lock up but would start artifacting on me. Since using the 8800 GTX cards this Phenomenon has not happened. IMO it must must be the G92 chips along w/the cards dumping all the heat right over the NB/SB chips.


----------



## ej52

@Gyro

What does your GTX260 score in vantage?


----------



## Gyro

Here you go.
This at stock speeds,got it toned down for the summer.

Gyro


----------



## ej52

Thanks









Reason i asked was coz sum1 is wanting 2 swap a GTX260 for my 9600GT's but
my cards @ the moment pull out 10k GPU score, so looks like there will be no real improvement









30k cpu score... you got PPU enabled?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
Thanks









Reason i asked was coz sum1 is wanting 2 swap a GTX260 for my 9600GT's but
my cards @ the moment pull out 10k GPU score, so looks like there will be no real improvement









30k cpu score... you got PPU enabled?

Ya physics was enabled.
does it make difference?
thought I had it it off,guess not.
30k cpu score, is that bad,first time trying vantage(trial version 1 test only).
The gtx 260 is slightly less powerful than sli 9800gt's,a gtx 275 is about par,but try to find one.
I only switched to the gtx 260 for heat reasons.

Gyro


----------



## ej52

Yeah it boosts your CPU score








My CPU with PPU enabled 24k







, disabled 5.5k









Futermark does not accept scores with PPU enabled on the official rankings


----------



## Gyro

oh well, you only wanted the gpu score anyway









Gyro


----------



## adventfred

has anyone tried the 1103 bios for the m2n sli not the deluxe


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adventfred* 
has anyone tried the 1103 bios for the m2n sli not the deluxe

"[ 1103 ]
----------------------
Fix it may take much time to boot with ATI Radeon 5850"

You only need it if you have an ATI 5850.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

If it helps any ej52 I just finished updating my BNBB build log w/some scores/results of my hardware in my sig. http://www.overclock.net/9984802-post360.html


----------



## adventfred

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
"[ 1103 ]
----------------------
Fix it may take much time to boot with ATI Radeon 5850"

You only need it if you have an ATI 5850.

Good luck

Gyro

oops i men the 1102


----------



## nomarch

Ok Prime and 3DMark06 are both solid but Vantage keeps crashing on New Calico with what looks like a Memory error, I have loosened up the memory timings and upped the voltage to 2.2V but still no joy. Could this be because I'm using the 186.18 drivers maybe?

EDIT:

I have reinstalled Vantage but that makes no difference? what's weird is that with the Ram at 2.125 volts it amkes it through Jane Nash but Calico starts and then crashes but with 2.2v Jane Nash crashes about half way through.

Could it be I need to add a bit more juice to my PCI-E? thing is I don't know what to set them to as they are all set to Auto and a bit of googling hasn't turned up the recommended volts and I don't want to kill the PCI-E by overvolting.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adventfred* 
oops i men the 1102









There is no such bios version.5001 is the one you should use with the x3 720.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nomarch* 
Ok Prime and 3DMark06 are both solid but Vantage keeps crashing on New Calico with what looks like a Memory error, I have loosened up the memory timings and upped the voltage to 2.2V but still no joy. Could this be because I'm using the 186.18 drivers maybe?

EDIT:

I have reinstalled Vantage but that makes no difference? what's weird is that with the Ram at 2.125 volts it amkes it through Jane Nash but Calico starts and then crashes but with 2.2v Jane Nash crashes about half way through.

Could it be I need to add a bit more juice to my PCI-E? thing is I don't know what to set them to as they are all set to Auto and a bit of googling hasn't turned up the recommended volts and I don't want to kill the PCI-E by overvolting.

It might be a driver issue.

Try 197.45. see here; http://www.futuremark.com/products/3...proveddrivers/.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## nomarch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
It might be a driver issue.

Try 197.45. see here; http://www.futuremark.com/products/3...proveddrivers/.

Good luck

Gyro

Aaarrgghhh thought it might be a driver issue, I spent a good 2 hours yesterday removing 257.21 to get back to 186.18.

OK will report back if it fixes it.

thanks again dude


----------



## Adam23

Can i join Please....

][/URL]


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adam23* 
Can i join Please....

][/URL]

Welcome Adam23,

What took you so long to find us?









Consider yourself joined









Gyro


----------



## synthaside

Well , today my Phenom 11 945 arrived ,

The aftermarket cooler I bought whilst looking the part I was pretty concerned with how it attached to the motherboard and one of the heat pipes looked a little suspect so that's going back

on the other hand










running stable on the bundled cooler @ 34C love the air flow on this case ( yes I know but I'm sending that other pos back )

I need recommendation for a cooler that will let me push the envelope a bit more , and whats a good round temp to work at for my Oc ?


----------



## nomarch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 

It might be a driver issue.

Try 197.45. see here; http://www.futuremark.com/products/3...proveddrivers/.

Good luck

Gyro


No Joy with 197.45









for some reason I can run the entry level (1024x768) test with no hitches whatsoever.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *synthaside* 
Well , today my Phenom 11 945 arrived ,

The aftermarket cooler I bought whilst looking the part I was pretty concerned with how it attached to the motherboard and one of the heat pipes looked a little suspect so that's going back

on the other hand










running stable on the bundled cooler @ 34C love the air flow on this case ( yes I know but I'm sending that other pos back )

I need recommendation for a cooler that will let me push the envelope a bit more , and whats a good round temp to work at for my Oc ?

What is the cooler you are sending back?
What is your budget for a cooler?
And could you change the validation you posted to a link.







And update your cpu in your sig

Thanks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nomarch* 
No Joy with 197.45









for some reason I can run the entry level (1024x768) test with no hitches whatsoever.

I don't have a lot of experience with vantage,so maybe some one else can step in to help.

But if it's not drivers,it could be a heat problem.You are running very high temps.
Have you got a fan you can stick on the back of the HDD rack to blow on the vid cards.
Something like the pic below.

Failing that,try running prime95 and ATI tool(scan for artifacts)at the same time,see if that gives you problems.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Adam23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Welcome Adam23,

What took you so long to find us?









Consider yourself joined









Gyro

well i have only been on OCN a month and never come across it before now, great to see so many M2N users


----------



## Adam23

is the zalman CNPS9500 Nvidia optimized edition a good choice of cooler for my setup as it would be directed straight to my 120mm outtake fan...?


----------



## N2Gaming

Therer is better coolers for the price but those 9xxx models do look sexy at least.


----------



## Adam23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Therer is better coolers for the price but those 9xxx models do look sexy at least.

oh ok which coolers fit this board then?

i thought because of the mobo heatsinks you were fairly limited....

yeah that nvidia cooler is very nice!


----------



## ej52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Therer is better coolers for the price but those 9xxx models do look sexy at least.

Thats exactly why i bought the 9900







although it pulls the hot air from my GPU's









P.S Nice jump in your GPU score









@nomarch

As gyro said check the temps, i always use Furmark 2 stress my cards as it seems 2 give me highest temps.

You running your cards @ stock clocks?


----------



## Adam23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
Thats exactly why i bought the 9900







although it pulls the hot air from my GPU's









P.S Nice jump in your GPU score









if you look at my pic above thats why i use the coolers i have and with a 120mm fan in the front of the case it makes sure they blow all the hot air out the back of the case insted of into the case

they would fit your 9600's too


----------



## ej52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adam23* 
if you look at my pic above thats why i use the coolers i have and with a 120mm fan in the front of the case it makes sure they blow all the hot air out the back of the case insted of into the case

they would fit your 9600's too









Yeah those Vortexx Neo's look cool









I got 5 120's in the front of my case 4 running as wind tunnel







, but the 9900
blows out the top and it sits in the middle of the GPU so it still gets the hot air
and the cooler does not allow me 2 put a standard 120mm on the side panel
as its 2 high







so i might just get a H5O coz the 9900 is starting 2 show its age now


----------



## Adam23

i have been considering the H50, where does it plug into though? the cpu header?


----------



## ej52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adam23* 
i have been considering the H50, where does it plug into though? the cpu header?

Well according 2 Corsair and others the pump should be on the CPU header just
2 be safe and the fan can be plugged into any other fan header or with a molex converter.


----------



## Adam23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
Well according 2 Corsair and others the pump should be on the CPU header just
2 be safe and the fan can be plugged into any other fan header or with a molex converter.

oh thats ok then i have heard people say it has to be a normal fan header for the pump but then you cant limit the fan speeds else the pump wouldnt run i guess...may consider it then


----------



## nomarch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


I don't have a lot of experience with vantage,so maybe some one else can step in to help.

But if it's not drivers,it could be a heat problem.You are running very high temps.
Have you got a fan you can stick on the back of the HDD rack to blow on the vid cards.
Something like the pic below.

Failing that,try running prime95 and ATI tool(scan for artifacts)at the same time,see if that gives you problems.

Good luck

Gyro


Well after a bit of Heath Robinson DIY my CPU load temps are 45C idle and 56C full load (prime)










Red arrows indicate air flow.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ej52*


@nomarch

As gyro said check the temps, i always use Furmark 2 stress my cards as it seems 2 give me highest temps.

You running your cards @ stock clocks?


I will give Furmark a go.

yep, since they run so hot (due to the model according to nVidia, but I think they are full of it)) I have left them at stock.

Also the mods I made seem to have done the trick with the GPU's as they don't get above 60C now where in the past they went up to 75-80C!!

BTW does it matter that my HT is running at 1002-8Mhz? the Asus BIOS is a bit flaky when it comes to precision and I have to use nVidia Performance to set the HT Freq to 200 (HT is 999.5) instead of 200.9 (HT 1005) which is what I get with just the BIOS mod if that makes any sense.


----------



## nomarch

Well I tried Furmark 2 and other than installing OK it was not good, double clicked on the Furmark Multi CPU executable, it opens the window to do the tests and then crashes the whole system.

I also installed DiRT 2 which crashed a lot with my old x2 6000+ but I now have it running in 1920x1080 with 4xAA and its flipping great.

I have no idea whats going on


----------



## Gyro

nomarch,
Good job on getting those temps down.
Now a few zipties on some of those loose wires and it'll be uptown ghetto









As for the ht that is normal to be not right on 200.no need to set it with the nv tools,just set it to 200 in the bios and it'll be fine.

Gyro


----------



## ej52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nomarch*


Well I tried Furmark 2 and other than installing OK it was not good, double clicked on the Furmark Multi CPU executable, it opens the window to do the tests and then crashes the whole system


WoW thats not good














try using Furmark v1.7

Could you check your PCI-E Freq as it sometimes overclocks by it self which causes GPU 2 be unstable


----------



## nomarch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
nomarch,
Good job on getting those temps down.
Now a few zipties on some of those loose wires and it'll be uptown ghetto









As for the ht that is normal to be not right on 200.no need to set it with the nv tools,just set it to 200 in the bios and it'll be fine.

Gyro

Cheers mate will ziptie it tomorrow, thanks for the HT advice, means I get an extra 16Ghz









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
WoW thats not good














try using Furmark v1.7

Could you check your PCI-E Freq as it sometimes overclocks by it self which causes GPU 2 be unstable









PCI-E freq are set to Auto and I dont know what the 'correct' freq should be hence I've not messed with it. Will give the 1.7 a try tomorrow.

Do I need Furmark 1.7 or can I just use the 1.7 option in 1.8.2?


----------



## ej52

Just download v1.7







as 4 the PCI-E use Everest and check motherboard > chipset
look for PCI Express under clock Generator it should be 100MHz


----------



## nomarch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
Just download v1.7







as 4 the PCI-E use Everest and check motherboard > chipset
look for PCI Express under clock Generator it should be 100MHz









Just checked it and it's 100Mhz. Maybe faulty cards?

EDIT: no joy with 1.7 same thing double click and the system crashes.


----------



## Gyro

Everything else works fine though?

Maybe check out the futuremark forum ;http://futuremark.yougamers.com/forum/.
See if they have any idea's.

Good luck

Gyro

edit; after a little googling it could also be an unstable oc too.Try dropping the cpu multi by .5.


----------



## synthaside

he cooler i'm going to be sending back is an Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro rev 2 the instructions were abysmal , but thats not the end of the world

what i did not like was that the unit did not look like it was sat well on the socket .
It had No way of fixing it down like the clasps on most coolers so it just sat a bit loosely on the cpu some of the copper heat pipe parts looked burnt , it just felt a bit crappy.

budget around Â£30 once i return this and pay the shipping >.<


----------



## nomarch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Everything else works fine though?

Maybe check out the futuremark forum ;http://futuremark.yougamers.com/forum/.
See if they have any idea's.

Good luck

Gyro

edit; after a little googling it could also be an unstable oc too.Try dropping the cpu multi by .5.

Dropped the multi to 17 (3.4) and it crashed even quicker! went back up to 18 and it crashed but about halfway into the first test where it usually pops.

XFX are actually asking me sensible questions this time unlike last time when they refused to be budged from these card run that hot, its fine, deal with it.

I will have a mooch around the Futuremark forum and see if they have any idea.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *synthaside* 
he cooler i'm going to be sending back is an Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro rev 2 the instructions were abysmal , but thats not the end of the world

what i did not like was that the unit did not look like it was sat well on the socket .
It had No way of fixing it down like the clasps on most coolers so it just sat a bit loosely on the cpu some of the copper heat pipe parts looked burnt , it just felt a bit crappy.

budget around Â£30 once i return this and pay the shipping >.<



This or the s1283(non dark night version & cheaper if you can find it)http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...SXHH3-U05.html

Thanks for the link, will add you to the data base.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nomarch* 
Dropped the multi to 17 (3.4) and it crashed even quicker! went back up to 18 and it crashed but about halfway into the first test where it usually pops.

XFX are actually asking me sensible questions this time unlike last time when they refused to be budged from these card run that hot, its fine, deal with it.

I will have a mooch around the Futuremark forum and see if they have any idea.

Very strange,wish I had answer for you.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

BlackOmega has used this $15.00 Big Typhoon or this $20.00 Big Typhoon w/good results on his 939 computers. It's not nessesarily the best but some good results can be had using them. BlackOmega said he lapped his and was able to achieve a significant temperature drop.


----------



## nomarch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 

Very strange,wish I had answer for you.

Good luck

Gyro

Did a bit more fiddling...

I tried the standard 10% OC offered by the board and what do you know but it worked perfectly (at least Vantage finished its test) and I've run prime for about 15 mins and that's all good.

Anyway this got me thinking that the 10% OC is achieved by upping the HT to 220 and leaving the multiplier alone.

So...

I tried HT= 220 Multi = x16 (3520) & Voltage = Auto

Vantage again finished its test (yay!) and the CPU idle temp is now 42C and load is 52C

anything above these values (x16.5 or 225ht) and prime falls over so I think I've found my stable ceiling with my present setup.

Still I'm very happy with 3.5









One thing I have noticed is that the CPU voltages are really flaky if not set to auto. on auto its 1.344 solid but set anything else and CPU-Z shows it fluctuating +/- 0.2v constantly changing between 1.374 and 1.392. (for example)

I will post a new final validation link now that its properly stable.

EDIT: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1295267


----------



## Gyro

nomarch,
Thanks for the link.
Added to the vista premium section.

Now quit playing and go have some fun with your new found power.
















Gyro


----------



## nomarch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Now quit playing and go have some fun with your new found power.
















Gyro

LOL right you are mate!


----------



## ej52

@nomarch

Good work bud









Just out of interest sake what was your vantage score


----------



## nomarch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
@nomarch

Good work bud









Just out of interest sake what was your vantage score









thanks matey!

Vantage 12009
3DMark06 16492
3DMark05 (for the luls) 25486


----------



## Adam23

hey, just need to clarify something with everyone if you can help me please, i received my zalman 9500 today so i installed and thought i would run 3dmark vantage to get my load temps of the cpu, so first is that good enough to get my max temp you think?
and secondly is 44 degress C, ok for a max temp on my 5600+ ?

EDIT: i should add that, the fan is only at half speed for that temp...


----------



## Gyro

Try prime95/small fft test for about 1/2 hour the should give the cpu a good workout.
44c is a very good max temp.
Prime may raise that slightly,but anything below 55c is good.

If you have not already,set cpu q-fan control to enabled,and set cpu q-fan profile to optimal.
That way it will ramp up cpu fan rpm's with temps.

Gyro


----------



## Adam23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Try prime95/small fft test for about 1/2 hour the should give the cpu a good workout.
44c is a very good max temp.
Prime may raise that slightly,but anything below 55c is good.

If you have not already,set cpu q-fan control to enabled,and set cpu q-fan profile to optimal.
That way it will ramp up cpu fan rpm's with temps.

Gyro



sorry i should have put that..i set it to optimal before running vantage..

ok i will try prime95, thanks


----------



## Adam23

@Gyro

so i have now had prime95 running for about 45mins and my max load temp was 46 degrees C.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey Nomarch did you try to loosen your ram timings a bit or are you just leaving them all on auto?

Adam23, Good work there using that 9500


----------



## Adam23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey Nomark did you try to loosen your ram timings a bit or are you just leaving them all on auto?

Adam23, Good work there using that 9500


thanks matey, so those temps are acceptable then...?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adam23*


thanks matey, so those temps are acceptable then...?


I would say yes 46C is quite acceptable.









When you ran the test did you open your Task manager to make sure you P95 was using all the cpu cores at 100%???


----------



## Adam23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I would say yes 46C is quite acceptable.










Actually i didnt see if was 100% , how can i make sure its at max?

it will have to do anyway, cant do much else now until i get my Phenom II


----------



## Gyro

@Adam23,

Good job









Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adam23*


Actually i didnt see if was 100% , how can i make sure its at max?


push all the following 3 keys at the same time.

Cntl+Alt+Del

Then when your Task Manager opens up click on the upper tab that says Performance. This wil show you how much of your System Ram your currently using as well as how much the cpu is being used. Here's a tip, it's handy to use to kill processes as well. Some times when your system starts acting up, freezing for a few seconds etc etc you can look at your performance tab to see how much ram and cpu is being used. If your not using any applications and your cpu is being used for no reason at idle then you can possibly have a virus. I doubt you have any viruses but it's a quick way to kill the task for a virus prior to removing it.


----------



## nomarch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey Nomark did you try to loosen your ram timings a bit or are you just leaving them all on auto?


nomarch not a nomark









nope i set them back up to spec 5-4-4-15 @ 2.2v and it was all good







also I have no idea how RAM timings sync up with the HT and processor other than setting them a little higher can give you more stability but with a slight speed trade off.

DiRT 2 btw looks really nice with everything set to max. Also do you guys think I'll be able to play Arkham Asylum with a decent frame rate/resolution with my rig as it is? I've read various specs for the game but most people are talking about running it with i7's and GTX 2 & 4 series cards.


----------



## Gyro

Here are the Arkham Asylum recommended specs;

• CPU: Pentium D 3Ghz or AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (Dual core)
• Memory: XP = 2GB, Vista = 3GB
• GPU: NVidia 7900 GT or higher
• Enhanced for multi-core

Your rig is more than adequate.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nomarch* 
nomarch not a nomark









Fixed


----------



## nomarch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Fixed

No worries buddy its not like its a big deal









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Here are the Arkham Asylum recommended specs;

• CPU: Pentium D 3Ghz or AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (Dual core)
• Memory: XP = 2GB, Vista = 3GB
• GPU: NVidia 7900 GT or higher
• Enhanced for multi-core

Your rig is more than adequate.

Gyro

Yeah I saw them, but it's good to know I'll be able to run it well since people were saying you needed a GTX.


----------



## Adam23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
push all the following 3 keys at the same time.

Cntl+Alt+Del

Then when your Task Manager opens up click on the upper tab that says Performance. This wil show you how much of your System Ram your currently using as well as how much the cpu is being used. Here's a tip, it's handy to use to kill processes as well. Some times when your system starts acting up, freezing for a few seconds etc etc you can look at your performance tab to see how much ram and cpu is being used. If your not using any applications and your cpu is being used for no reason at idle then you can possibly have a virus. I doubt you have any viruses but it's a quick way to kill the task for a virus prior to removing it.










sorry i think we have got confused, i know how to check if im running at 100% but if say on prime95 im only at say 85% how can i make the jump to 100% to see my true load temp...


----------



## Adam23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nomarch* 
No worries buddy its not like its a big deal









Yeah I saw them, but it's good to know I'll be able to run it well since people were saying you needed a GTX.

you do not need a gtx..my system plays that game easy as pie..i think fallout 3 is more intensive than batman and i can play that at 114fps if you look at my fallout pics in my albums, although ofcourse i do not play at this frame rate hahaha, i play at a constant 60fps


----------



## elbubi

Hi guys.

IÂ´m building up a rig with this GREAT mobo (m2n32slidlx) and have a really silly question.

Reading v5002 cpu support list I see:

*Phenom IIX4 925 (HDX925WFK4DGI),2.8GHz,95W,rev.C2,SocketAM3,Quad-Core
*Phenom IIX4 945 (HDX945WFK4DGM),3.0GHz,2048KB,95W,rev.C3,SocketAM3 ,Quad-Core

My question is: Would 925 C3 revision work just fine altought itÂ´s not specifically listed??? Or would I have to use the same "tricks" for 955 and 965 to have it working???

IÂ´ve read 200 pages in a row, my eyes are like this =>









Thanks in advance and THANKS INDEED for all the spread knowledge and for posting drivers links for W7 (audio, wireless, etc).

Thanks!!!


----------



## Gyro

elbubi,

You should have no trouble running the C3 version of the x4 925.
No need for the nv tools(tricks) with that cpu.
It will work fine with just a bios flash to 5002.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## elbubi

Gyro *thank you so much *for your fast and kind answer.

If I not misrecall, this board has v2209, I guess it should let me boot with that processor in order to flash bios to v5002, if not i will have to get an older one, boot and update it, and only then put the 925 in.

Thanks once again!!!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nomarch*


but it's good to know I'll be able to run it well since people were saying you needed a GTX.


Your 8800gt's in sli are as good as a gtx 275.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elbubi*


Gyro *thank you so much *for your fast and kind answer.

If I not misrecall, this board has v2209, I guess it should let me boot with that processor in order to flash bios to v5002, if not i will have to get an older one, boot and update it, and only then put the 925 in.

Thanks once again!!!










What was the previous cpu installed on the board?

Gyro


----------



## jkoljo

Hey guys, could you help me with a decision?

I have an opportunity to sell my board and memories + my old 5600+ for a price of 150â‚¬. Should I sell that stuff and get a AM3 board and DDR3 memories, or keep it and get just 2x2gb new memory? So is the 890FX chipset much better than my current 590 SLI?

Then IF I should get new rig, which motherboard, which memory?
Crosshair IV, or something from MSI or Gigabyte? 1333 or 1600 memory?


----------



## elbubi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gyro*

what was the previous cpu installed on the board?gyro


x2 6400+


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jkoljo*


Hey guys, could you help me with a decision?

I have an opportunity to sell my board and memories + my old 5600+ for a price of 150â‚¬. Should I sell that stuff and get a AM3 board and DDR3 memories, or keep it and get just 2x2gb new memory? So is the 890FX chipset much better than my current 590 SLI?

Then IF I should get new rig, which motherboard, which memory?
Crosshair IV, or something from MSI or Gigabyte? 1333 or 1600 memory?


I personally would get 2x2 gb pc2 6400 to match your 2x1 gb sticks pc2 6400 for a total of 6gb,and get rid of the pc2 5300 stick.

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elbubi* 
x2 6400+









You can, if you want use the 925 with the 2209 bios.

Just put the 925 in the socket then reset cmos and you should be good to go.

Use it with that bios for a while, see if you have any troubles,if not then it should be safe to update the bios to 5002 using the 925.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Adam23

i have been reading all your posts about the Phenom II Quads on the M2N32, so does that mean i could just drop in a Phenom II 550 or 555 Black Edition striaght onto this board....?


----------



## elbubi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
You can, if you want use the 925 with the 2209 bios.

Just put the 925 in the socket then reset cmos and you should be good to go.

Use it with that bios for a while, see if you have any troubles,if not then it should be safe to update the bios to 5002 using the 925.

Good luck

Gyro

Gyro, I canÂ´t express how much I appreciate your kindness...

Deepest regards and thanks mate...


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adam23* 
i have been reading all your posts about the Phenom II Quads on the M2N32, so does that mean i could just drop in a Phenom II 550 or 555 Black Edition striaght onto this board....?

It's on the support list for bios 5002,so ya,pretty much.

Reset bios to defaults,flash to 5002 before you switch cpu's,boot,reset to defaults,let it reboot to windows,shut down and replace cpu, boot, reset to defaults,boot to windows.
If all is good then return bios to set you preferences.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elbubi* 
Gyro, I canÂ´t express how much I appreciate your kindness...

Deepest regards and thanks mate...









No trouble at all

Gyro


----------



## Adam23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
It's on the support list for bios 5002,so ya,pretty much.

Reset bios to defaults,flash to 5002 before you switch cpu's,boot,reset to defaults,let it reboot to windows,shut down and replace cpu, boot, reset to defaults,boot to windows.
If all is good then return bios to set you preferences.

Good luck

but will all that be without all this cold boot issue and stuff ?

because to be honest i cant be bothered with that,i wanna press the button and have it boot 1st time..

otherwise i would rather just go and get the M4N82 maybe...

thanks Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adam23* 









but will all that be without all this cold boot issue and stuff ?

because to be honest i cant be bothered with that,i wanna press the button and have it boot 1st time..

otherwise i would rather just go and get the M4N82 maybe...

thanks Gyro

You can break that down into two steps too, so it does not seem so daunting.
flash bios now and install new cpu later.

flash bios
#1: reset bios to defaults,flash to 5002,reset to defaults.set your bios preferences.continue to use the 5600 till new cpu arrives.

install new cpu
#2; reset bios to defaults,shutdown pc,replace cpu,clear cmos(with new cpu in the socket),boot to bios and reset to defaults,reboot,set your bios preferences,enjoy.

As far as having any issues,no one can say.
If you do it right you should have no troubles at all.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Adam23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
You can break that down into two steps too, so it does not seem so daunting.
flash bios now and install new cpu later.

flash bios
#1: reset bios to defaults,flash to 5002,reset to defaults.set your bios preferences.continue to use the 5600 till new cpu arrives.

install new cpu
#2; reset bios to defaults,shutdown pc,replace cpu,clear cmos(with new cpu in the socket),boot to bios and reset to defaults,reboot,set your bios preferences,enjoy.

As far as having any issues,no one can say.
If you do it right you should have no troubles at all.

Good luck

Gyro


Thanks for that Gyro









i guess if i have any problems i can just use the M4N82 and then i will have a nice spare gaming pc as well


----------



## synthaside

This is pretty much exactly what i did , updated my bios to 5001
reset everything to default on my m2nsli , Waited for a week till my cpu arrived

used the opportunity to fully strip my pc and give a really good clean

Pop an AMD 945 in ... recognised no problem

Happy happy happy


----------



## Adam23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *synthaside*


This is pretty much exactly what i did , updated my bios to 5001
reset everything to default on my m2nsli , Waited for a week till my cpu arrived

used the opportunity to fully strip my pc and give a really good clean

Pop an AMD 945 in ... recognised no problem

Happy happy happy 


no cold boot issues or anything like that? what about your temps..does it not run hot with a quad...?


----------



## synthaside

I have the stock cooler that came with the Cpu , the specialist cooler I bought has had to go back to ebuyer ,

no issues of any kind with my AMD 945 ( the c3 95W version)

At the moment 34-37 under serious stress 42 ish on the included stock
heat sink without any over clock yet till my new cooler arrives.

I have to say i was concerned that i was going to have a problem doing this ... but trust in you m2n board <3

mine can take it I'm sure your's could.


----------



## Adam23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *synthaside* 
I have the stock cooler that came with the Cpu , the specialist cooler I bought has had to go back to ebuyer ,

no issues of any kind with my AMD 945 ( the c3 95W version)

At the moment 34-37 under serious stress 42 ish on the included stock
heat sink without any over clock yet till my new cooler arrives.

I have to say i was concerned that i was going to have a problem doing this ... but trust in you m2n board <3

mine can take it I'm sure your's could.

good to know, thanks


----------



## Adam23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nomarch*


No worries buddy its not like its a big deal









Yeah I saw them, but it's good to know I'll be able to run it well since people were saying you needed a GTX.


Just thought you would want/like this info!

i just ran the batman benchmark with my Sig Rig and the FPS rate is as shown....

so on your system should be even better!


----------



## pccontact

Dear all,

I am going to upgrade my M2N-SLI with 5001 BIOS.

I just want to know what is the max. GB RAM will M2N-SLI support after upgrading the BIOS.
4GB? or 8GB.

Thanks!!


----------



## jkoljo

It supports 8 Gb


----------



## Nutchos

Hi guys,

I own a m2n32-sli deluxe mobo. I've been reading through the forum and have a question about the custom bios posted by ace a few pages back (http://www.overclock.net/8798448-post5373.html).

The download link is broken for the m2n32sli one, but will this custom bios enable 955/965 support without the use of workarounds? Does anyone have a working link for it?

Also as an aside: how are you guys finding the performance of these am2+/am3 processors in a board that doesn't support the new features (increased ht bus, etc) in terms of gaming? Is it a noticeable loss in performance?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutchos*


Hi guys,

I own a m2n32-sli deluxe mobo. I've been reading through the forum and have a question about the custom bios posted by ace a few pages back (http://www.overclock.net/8798448-post5373.html).

The download link is broken for the m2n32sli one, but will this custom bios enable 955/965 support without the use of workarounds? Does anyone have a working link for it?

Also as an aside: how are you guys finding the performance of these am2+/am3 processors in a board that doesn't support the new features (increased ht bus, etc) in terms of gaming? Is it a noticeable loss in performance?


For bios mods,these are the guys that are working on it;http://www.bios-mods.com/.
I'm not sure if anyone here is running it,and I have not heard much about it's progress.

Going from x2 5000 to x3 720 has been nothing but gain for me









Quote:



Originally Posted by *elbubi*


Gyro, just to let you know that everything went totally smooth. IÂ´m now under 5002, only issue (not issue actualy, just a minor detail), is thay BIOS is showing revision C2 instead of C3.

*THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR KIND SUPPORT!!!*









Ps: What a GREAT motherboard this is...



Glad your flash went well.

So it's showing the 925 as C2?

You're welcome.

Ya, we know
















Gyro


----------



## Nutchos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
For bios mods,these are the guys that are working on it;http://www.bios-mods.com/.
I'm not sure if anyone here is running it,and I have not heard much about it's progress.

Going from x2 5000 to x3 720 has been nothing but gain for me










Heh, I'm upgrading from a 5000+ as well.

I tried looking through the forums on that website but didn't find anything for the m2n32. I'll try contacting ace directly I guess.


----------



## elbubi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Glad your flash went well.

So it's showing the 925 as C2?

You're welcome.

Ya, we know
















Gyro


Yup, CPU-Z also lists it as C2









Kind Regards once again!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elbubi*


Yup, CPU-Z also lists it as C2









Kind Regards once again!











Check the model #
if; HDX925WFK4DGI it's C2
if; HDX925WFK4DGM it's C3

Gyro


----------



## synthaside

I have a bad feeling that my board is soon to be leaving this world, for the second day running i've been having major pc turn on problems requiring 20-30 restarts to catch a lucky boot.

my M2N-SLi is having major issues when booting up , the monitor inst kicking in , it shows that there a signal but no picture everything boots fine behind the scene's just no picture.

Initially after much cursing I assumed my graphics cards had died ( or at least one of them ) so i convinced my Mrs to let me borrow her rig's GTX260 , sadly it refused to fit in my Antec 900
( the outer case on the card needs a diet on my pc it hits the hard drive bay mount )

So i shoved the 9600's in her machine ... booted fine , now there back in this machine
it boots first time ... ( >.<) <-- facepalm

Now i'm worried about turning this machine off , in case of recreating the issue and leaving me stuck with the spare a laptop from 2001.

Ideas guys ?

Or worst case ... reccomendations for a replacement board thats as good as the m2n , with usb 3 ?


----------



## Gyro

Might have been just a loose gfx card.

It's booting through to windows so it's either gfx card or pci-e slot.

Only one way to find out,shut it off/reboot and see what happens.

If that fails, try one card at a time in both slots.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## pccontact

Dear all,

I am using M2N-SLI. I want to upgrade to X4 635(C3) or Phenom II X2 555.

My question is that can BIOS 5001 open the Phenom II X2 555 to be a 4-core CPU?

Which one has higher C/P?

Thanks!!


----------



## pccontact

One more question?
Can M2N-SLI OC X4-635 or others?

If it can, would you mind show me how to do(related links)?

Thanks!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pccontact* 
Dear all,

I am using M2N-SLI. I want to upgrade to X4 635(C3) or Phenom II X2 555.

My question is that can BIOS 5001 open the Phenom II X2 555 to be a 4-core CPU?

Which one has higher C/P?

Thanks!!


The M2N series boards cannot unlock cores.

If you want 4 cores you have to pay for them.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## octhunder

ok. i bought a kingston kit 4 gb (2x2gb) 1066 ddr2.hyperx (KHX8500D2k2/4g).and i have a m2-n32 sli deluxe mobo with latest bios update. when i try to put the rams on 1066 it's unstable after a few minutes ....getting blue screens and errors. at 800 works perfectly. i want some help to conifg them and tell me what to step by step . ty


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pccontact* 
One more question?
Can M2N-SLI OC X4-635 or others?

If it can, would you mind show me how to do(related links)?

Thanks!

You may have better luck ocing with a black edition cpu(unlocked multi) on your board because it has no cpu voltage adjustment.

If your board is like most in this series you may get as high as 1.36v for default/auto cpu voltage,which should give you a little help.

Using both cpu multi and cpu frequency(fsb) you may get a fairly decent oc.

This guide will help you http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octhunder* 
ok. i bought a kingston kit 4 gb (2x2gb) 1066 ddr2.hyperx (KHX8500D2k2/4g).and i have a m2-n32 sli deluxe mobo with latest bios update. when i try to put the rams on 1066 it's unstable after a few minutes ....getting blue screens and errors. at 800 works perfectly. i want some help to conifg them and tell me what to step by step . ty

Please go to user cp and fill in your sys specs so we can help you better.

Thanks

Gyro


----------



## Adam23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *synthaside* 
I have a bad feeling that my board is soon to be leaving this world, for the second day running i've been having major pc turn on problems requiring 20-30 restarts to catch a lucky boot.

my M2N-SLi is having major issues when booting up , the monitor inst kicking in , it shows that there a signal but no picture everything boots fine behind the scene's just no picture.

Initially after much cursing I assumed my graphics cards had died ( or at least one of them ) so i convinced my Mrs to let me borrow her rig's GTX260 , sadly it refused to fit in my Antec 900
( the outer case on the card needs a diet on my pc it hits the hard drive bay mount )

So i shoved the 9600's in her machine ... booted fine , now there back in this machine
it boots first time ... ( >.<) <-- facepalm

Now i'm worried about turning this machine off , in case of recreating the issue and leaving me stuck with the spare a laptop from 2001.

Ideas guys ?

Or worst case ... reccomendations for a replacement board thats as good as the m2n , with usb 3 ?

i too suffer with this problem sometimes, although not as many reboots as you, maybe 4-5, must be something lose or something similar i reckon because if i rock the case and press the power button it boots first time


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adam23* 
if i rock the case and press the power button it boots first time









Glad you got it fixed
















Gyro


----------



## elbubi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Check the model #
if; HDX925WFK4DGI it's C2
if; HDX925WFK4DGM it's C3

Gyro

The box says "XXXXXXXXXG*I*", so I guess itÂ´s C3. It must be BIOS related since it only supports 925 C2 "officialy".

No matter at all, itÂ´s working fine till now.

Once again and again and again... *THANK YOU*


----------



## Gyro

elbubi said:


> The box says "XXXXXXXXXG*I*", so I guess itÂ´s C3. It must be BIOS related since it only supports 925 C2 "officialy".
> 
> No matter at all, itÂ´s working fine till now.
> 
> Once again and again and again... *THANK YOU*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> if; HDX925WFK4DG*I* it's C2.
> 
> You must have got old stock.Where did you buy it?
> No matter it's the officially supported one so all is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyro


----------



## elbubi

Gyro said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> The box says "XXXXXXXXXG*I*", so I guess itÂ´s C3. It must be BIOS related since it only supports 925 C2 "officialy".
> 
> No matter at all, itÂ´s working fine till now.
> 
> Once again and again and again... *THANK YOU*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> if; HDX925WFK4DG*I* it's C2.
> 
> You must have got old stock.Where did you buy it?
> No matter it's the officially supported one so all is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyro
> 
> I guess I miswrote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "OPN PIB" found on the box is "HDX925WFGIBOX", according to amd it could be C2 ((http://products.amd.com/en-na/Deskto...il.aspx?id=524) or C3 ((http://products.amd.com/en-na/Deskto...il.aspx?id=620) since they share the same OPN PIB. I really donÂ´t want to look the "OPN TRAY" on chip to check it, is there another way to find it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, little confusing numbering from AMD, C2 & C3 share the same OPN PIB box number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Kindest regards


----------



## octhunder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 

Please go to user cp and fill in your sys specs so we can help you better.

Thanks

Gyro

ok i did it.. heeeelp


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *octhunder*


ok i did it.. heeeelp










Thanks.

what are the timings and voltage are they set at?

Gyro


----------



## octhunder

i'm not very sure but i think it's : CL 5 ,tRCD 5 ,tRP5 ,tRAS 18 ,tRC 24 and CR 2T
i used cpu-z too see them..the voltages are auto in bios or something like that so ..


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *octhunder*


i'm not very sure but i think it's : CL 5 ,tRCD 5 ,tRP5 ,tRAS 18 ,tRC 24 and CR 2T
i used cpu-z too see them..the voltages are auto in bios or something like that so ..


That should be fine for now. 5-5-5-18-24-2T

Do you know your way around the bios?

If you do go to advanced/jumper free config-change AI tuning to manual,then drop down to DDR2 voltage control -set to 2.200v,set ram speed to 1066. see if that helps.
If not,try 2.3v and try again.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Booting into windows w/no video display almost sounds like a monitor not plugged into the card properly.


----------



## synthaside

that was my first thought , i've swapped the monitor and cables , d/c'd and r/c'd the cards / cables trying every different configuration .

I think it might be the pcie slot :'-(

perhaps the money i was going to spend on my nice new heat sink is going to have to go into sourcing a new board ... or maybe ill just never shut this off again .


----------



## octhunder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
That should be fine for now. 5-5-5-18-24-2T

Do you know your way around the bios?

If you do go to advanced/jumper free config-change AI tuning to manual,then drop down to DDR2 voltage control -set to 2.200v,set ram speed to 1066. see if that helps.
If not,try 2.3v and try again.

Good luck

Gyro

ok . so i set it to manual and then i tried 2.200v . and it's not stable. then i pull off the battery and tried again 2.300v. still did not want to boot.







is there another way to reset bios ..cuz i got bored of keep gettin my battery in and out








?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octhunder* 
ok . so i set it to manual and then i tried 2.200v . and it's not stable. then i pull off the battery and tried again 2.300v. still did not want to boot.







is there another way to reset bios ..cuz i got bored of keep gettin my battery in and out







?

Well drats.

Try 6-6-6-20-24-2T-1066 @ 2.1v,2.2v and 2.3v.

If you can get into the bios after a failed boot press F5 to reset to defaults.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## octhunder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Well drats.

Try 6-6-6-20-24-2T-1066 @ 2.1v,2.2v and 2.3v.

If you can get into the bios after a failed boot press F5 to reset to defaults.

Good luck

Gyro

still at 2.1 unstable, 2.2 won't boot, 2.3 unstable


----------



## N2Gaming

You should have a Clear CMOS jumper on the motherboard that will allow you to clear all your CMOS settings and start from scratch.


----------



## octhunder

And after this I try again with 6 timings?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *octhunder*


And after this I try again with 6 timings?



Yes please.

Gyro


----------



## xdark

I have problem with ddr volt when overclock FSB Cpu more 200 Mhz i cannot set DDR volt over 2.175 volt if iset more 2.175 m/b cannot boot help me please

and M2n32-sli deluxe can use amd X6 ?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xdark* 
I have problem with ddr volt when overclock FSB Cpu more 200 Mhz i cannot set DDR volt over 2.175 volt if iset more 2.175 m/b cannot boot help me please

and M2n32-sli deluxe can use amd X6 ?

Please go to user cp and fill in your sys specs so we can help you better.

Thanks

Gyro


----------



## xdark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Please go to user cp and fill in your sys specs so we can help you better.

Thanks

Gyro

my spec
M/B M2N32SLI-Deluxe wifi
CPU X4 [email protected] 277*13
MEM kington DDR 533 1G*2 D9GMH chip [email protected] 5-5-5-15 2T vdim 2.175
Supply iCute 750W
VGA 9800GTX+

if I set vdim more 2.175 system cannot boot Help me please

Thank verry much


----------



## octhunder

anyway till i get home and try again i'll put the next question. how much can i oc my cpu with stock cooler ? how do i procced and is there any difference in performance if i manage to oc-it ? phenom 8750 @ 2.4 / core (3 cores)


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xdark* 
my spec
M/B M2N32SLI-Deluxe wifi
CPU X4 [email protected] 277*13
MEM kington DDR 533 1G*2 D9GMH chip [email protected] 5-5-5-15 2T vdim 2.175
Supply iCute 750W
VGA 9800GTX+

if I set vdim more 2.175 system cannot boot Help me please

Thank verry much

I'm not sure you are going to get any more volts out of the ram,you are .375v over spec(1.8v) now









Nice 1gb oc by the way









The M2N series boards can not run the x6 cpu's.

Could you post a cpu-z validation link please.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octhunder* 
anyway till i get home and try again i'll put the next question. how much can i oc my cpu with stock cooler ? how do i procced and is there any difference in performance if i manage to oc-it ? phenom 8750 @ 2.4 / core (3 cores)

It's hard to say how high you can go,you will have to oc some to see what the temps are like.

You have a "be" cpu so that will help.And if we can't get your ram to run at 1066 you can use reference clock to oc from 800.Which you said it runs fine at.Some of these boards just don't like 1066 and some do.

He is a guide to help learn the basics http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html.

If you have any questions about the guide you know where to find us









Yes you will see a performance increase.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## octhunder

ok i'm back . i tried again with the cmos cleard ..and i still can't get 1066 stable. what's wrong i saw ppl with the same motherboard who got 1066 :|


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *octhunder*


ok i'm back . i tried again with the cmos cleard ..and i still can't get 1066 stable. what's wrong i saw ppl with the same motherboard who got 1066 :|


Some of these boards don't like 1066 setting.It could be the Ph I cpu does not like it.Others here have had the same trouble and end up running 800 with an overclock.

So if it works fine at 800,I'd say leave it there with tighter timings and oc the cpu frequency to boost the ram speed up.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## bleugt

Hi, I am new to this site and stumbled upon this thread while researching how to overclock my system. I was hoping you guys could give me some input.

Here are my system specs:
M2N-SLI Deluxe - BIOS 5001
AMD 64 X2 6000+ 
2GB OZC SLI RAM
Corsair 650HX 
Hyper 212+ Cooler
Nvidia GTS250

Is it normal for the bus to max at roughly 260? I cant seem to get over 260 on mine. Also, in the bios under advanced voltage control there are the following 5 settings:

CPU/Chipset HT Voltage [1.20V]
Chipset Core Voltage [1.40V]
Chipset Standby Core Voltage [1.40V]
Chipset PCI-E Voltage [1.50V]
CPU VCore Offset Voltage [Disabled]

Would it be safe to increase any of these to achieve a higher OC?

One last question, is there a certain bios version that seems to be more stable for overclocking?

Any help is greatly appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## wothy

Hey everyone, first (and hopefully not last!) post here. Before I get started, I've spent about six months lurking in this thread and I just want to express a huge thank you to everyone's contributions - this thread is _awesome_.

I've been planning to upgrade the old AMD x2 5000+ and with today's gaming needs she's now on her last legs. Additionally, two years ago my M2N SLI Deluxe's ethernet ports died on me, so I went and got myself a wireless card for $20 - not the end of the world. Anyway, it came to my attention on another forum (http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...2-SLI%20Deluxe) that this is could be due to not resetting the CMOS or updating the BIOS. So, I thought it would be a good idea to update the BIOS to rev 5001.

Tried doing this through ASUS updater and after a few tries of finding a compatible/recent enough updater the thing gets on its way loading up 5001... The status bars showed me the updater deleting the previous, installing the new one (pausing momentarily at 87%), and then instead of going to the third step (can't remember what it was off the top of my head), the whole thing starts over again. And again. And again. Repeat for five minutes. There aren't any options to cancel or abort the process and then I start to notice a faint burning metal smell







<- my genuine reaction

I then jump on the manual power switch and she dies on me. My baby after 3 years of faithful service let out a tremendous squeal of all fans screaming out in anguish and then dying in silence. Now she doesn't want to boot.

So I reset the CMOS as per the aid of aforementioned forum and it got me to the initial booting stage, but encounters a 'disk read error' when loading up. Booting off the CD that came with the m2n32sli deluxe but that didn't yield an option for updating the BIOS (or at least I couldn't find one). And now I'm seemingly at a loss.

Reading up on other sources have unanimously told me that if I interrupt the BIOS updating process my motherboard is outright ruined. Is there anything I can do to save my beloved baby? Or am I going to have to find a new motherboard?









Thanks sincerely for any help in advance.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bleugt*


Hi, I am new to this site and stumbled upon this thread while researching how to overclock my system. I was hoping you guys could give me some input.

Here are my system specs:
M2N-SLI Deluxe - BIOS 5001
AMD 64 X2 6000+ 
2GB OZC SLI RAM
Corsair 650HX 
Hyper 212+ Cooler
Nvidia GTS250

Is it normal for the bus to max at roughly 260? I cant seem to get over 260 on mine. Also, in the bios under advanced voltage control there are the following 5 settings:

CPU/Chipset HT Voltage [1.20V]
Chipset Core Voltage [1.40V]
Chipset Standby Core Voltage [1.40V]
Chipset PCI-E Voltage [1.50V]
CPU VCore Offset Voltage [Disabled]

Would it be safe to increase any of these to achieve a higher OC?

One last question, is there a certain bios version that seems to be more stable for overclocking?

Any help is greatly appreciated!
Thanks


Every setup is different,so whats normal for one is not for others even with identical setups.

Follow this to find the max bus speed http://www.overclock.net/3559197-post5.html

I have never had to increase any of those voltages while ocing.

You could always flash back to 1701 and compare.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wothy*


Hey everyone, first (and hopefully not last!) post here. Before I get started, I've spent about six months lurking in this thread and I just want to express a huge thank you to everyone's contributions - this thread is _awesome_.

I've been planning to upgrade the old AMD x2 5000+ and with today's gaming needs she's now on her last legs. Additionally, two years ago my M2N SLI Deluxe's ethernet ports died on me, so I went and got myself a wireless card for $20 - not the end of the world. Anyway, it came to my attention on another forum (http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...2-SLI%20Deluxe) that this is could be due to not resetting the CMOS or updating the BIOS. So, I thought it would be a good idea to update the BIOS to rev 5001.

Tried doing this through ASUS updater and after a few tries of finding a compatible/recent enough updater the thing gets on its way loading up 5001... The status bars showed me the updater deleting the previous, installing the new one (pausing momentarily at 87%), and then instead of going to the third step (can't remember what it was off the top of my head), the whole thing starts over again. And again. And again. Repeat for five minutes. There aren't any options to cancel or abort the process and then I start to notice a faint burning metal smell







<- my genuine reaction

I then jump on the manual power switch and she dies on me. My baby after 3 years of faithful service let out a tremendous squeal of all fans screaming out in anguish and then dying in silence. Now she doesn't want to boot.

So I reset the CMOS as per the aid of aforementioned forum and it got me to the initial booting stage, but encounters a 'disk read error' when loading up. Booting off the CD that came with the m2n32sli deluxe but that didn't yield an option for updating the BIOS (or at least I couldn't find one). And now I'm seemingly at a loss.

Reading up on other sources have unanimously told me that if I interrupt the BIOS updating process my motherboard is outright ruined. Is there anything I can do to save my beloved baby? Or am I going to have to find a new motherboard?









Thanks sincerely for any help in advance.


I thought I seen someone peeking though the window









If you are able to get into the bios,use ez-flash to reflash it.

Use this guide http://support.asus.com/technicaldoc...Language=en-us.
Click on "using asus ez-flash to update bios" .and use a usb stick if you have one.

And tell me you will never use the asus updater again









Good luck

Gyro


----------



## octhunder

in everest ultimate edition i have at sensors the temperatures. at cpu are 4 tempereatures CPU . who goes to 80-90 degrees. cpu #1 core 1 60-65 degree cpu #1 core 2 same as core 1 and cpu #1 core 3 same as before :-?? what is the real tempereature of my cpu ?


----------



## Dale-C

Try out Core Temp, that has more accurate figures than Everest for the CPU AFAIK.


----------



## ej52

Hey all

Can't believe its been a week since i've posted









I know i said i was going 2 flash bios 2001 and report back
sadly i have not got around 2 that yet







not 2 worry i still
got a benchie for you guys







as the title says i've got all 4
DIMMS running @1066







this was achieved by bumping up
my MEMO to 2.175v (looks like the highest it will go anything
more and it would not post) and NB to 1.3v, which finally gave
me 10k







read speeds


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
Hey all

Can't believe its been a week since i've posted









I know i said i was going 2 flash bios 2001 and report back
sadly i have not got around 2 that yet







not 2 worry i still
got a benchie for you guys







as the title says i've got all 4
DIMMS running @1066







this was achieved by bumping up
my MEMO to 2.175v (looks like the highest it will go anything
more and it would not post) and NB to 1.3v, which finally gave
me 10k







read speeds










Good job ej52.









And before the rest of you get to excited,remember this is 4 sticks of oc'd 800 ram,not four sticks of 1066.

Gyro


----------



## ej52

@Gyro

Thx bud







i actually wanted 2 see how many ppl asked
me how i get 1066 and they can't







but u already gave
it away







my next goal is 1100 with all 4 DIMMS but i'm
not sure it will get there as i would need more voltage
hopefully when i finally get around 2 testing bios 2001
i can get there









Ok now onto what i have been busy with the past week
most of you know about the Project AM3 Ready ASUS
if you don't check out the link









Well since i have not seen TheWiz around latetly i started
2 dissect the m2n32 bios and so far i think i have successfully
added support 4 the Thuban, but it would still require Ntune









As for full support 4 the 955/965 and Thuban i have run into the
same problem as TheWiz and others, but it will come








I am determined 2 get it work after seeing the Asrock AM2NF3
has full support upto 965
















I also looked into adding NVCC but acccording 2 the spec it
does not look good







imagine the 590a chip with core unlocking


----------



## wothy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Every setup is different,so whats normal for one is not for others even with identical setups.

Follow this to find the max bus speed http://www.overclock.net/3559197-post5.html

I have never had to increase any of those voltages while ocing.

You could always flash back to 1701 and compare.

Good luck

I thought I seen someone peeking though the window









If you are able to get into the bios,use ez-flash to reflash it.

Use this guide http://support.asus.com/technicaldoc...Language=en-us.
Click on "using asus ez-flash to update bios" .and use a usb stick if you have one.

And tell me you will never use the asus updater again









Good luck

Gyro

Hey, thanks for the help. In preparation to do anything more to my baby I pulled out my storage HDD (games, movies etc not the OS) and went to start it again ... Disk read error was gone! XP just started loading up! And when I get there CPU-Z tells me I now have Bios 5001 - Hooraay! That nearly got very ugly. But thank you very much anyway.

Just today I bought myself a Athlon II 635, now overclocked to 3335MHz and sweet jesus this thing is an absolute monster. Switched to Windows 7 and it's currently encoding a 2hr30min movie with handbrake, currently looking like it'll finish on 25min total encoding time with 130fps...









Question though - with stock cooling I upped the FSB (from 200 to 230) and set the voltage to 1.45v, as a conservative balance between stock and what someone who ostensibly knows what they're doing (http://www.extremeoverclocking.com/r...X4_635_14.html) does. However CPU-Z says that the core voltage is 1.296... and this number seems to change by itself in small amounts quite often... should I be worried about anything? Is there something I should consider doing to achieve a safer / higher stable overclock?


----------



## Gyro

wothy,do you know what revision it is C2 or C3?
There is quite a difference in stock voltages as seen here http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...il.aspx?id=625.
And here http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...f10=&f11=&f12=.

Can you post a cpu-z screenshot please

Gyro


----------



## wothy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
wothy,do you what revision it is C2 or C3?
There is quite a difference in stock voltages as seen here http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...il.aspx?id=625.
And here http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...f10=&f11=&f12=.

Can you post a cpu-z screenshot please

Gyro

Eek... didn't know that... Thought they were all just the same... Mine appears to be C2 (based on CPU-Z saying 'Revision: BL-C2'). I'm guessing the C2 isn't as good as the C3...? =\\

And it's in my best interest to overclock via the BIOS, right? Whereas with my graphics (Gigabyte 4850 1gb factory OC'd) I should be using ATiTool? (sorry I'm such a nubcake...). Once again, a million thanks.


----------



## xdark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
I'm not sure you are going to get any more volts out of the ram,you are .375v over spec(1.8v) now









Nice 1gb oc by the way









The M2N series boards can not run the x6 cpu's.

Could you post a cpu-z validation link please.

Good luck

Gyro

cpu-z validation link

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1312254



today I test by no overclock fsb default at 200 MHz and default ram at 800 MHz I can up vdimm to 2.5 volt but i donot why when overclock cannot up vdimm more 2.175 thank Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wothy* 
Eek... didn't know that... Thought they were all just the same... Mine appears to be C2 (based on CPU-Z saying 'Revision: BL-C2'). I'm guessing the C2 isn't as good as the C3...? =\\

And it's in my best interest to overclock via the BIOS, right? Whereas with my graphics (Gigabyte 4850 1gb factory OC'd) I should be using ATiTool? (sorry I'm such a nubcake...). Once again, a million thanks.

Well the C2 has lower volt specs.So if you have the volts set to 1.45 in the bios,what I would do is set the bios to defaults(F5),that should put the cpu volts to auto.reboot(F10) and go to hw monitor in the bios and see what the voltage is,then boot to windows and check cpu-z and see what that says.

And post back with results.

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xdark* 
cpu-z validation link

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1312254



today I test by no overclock fsb default at 200 MHz and default ram at 800 MHz I can up vdimm to 2.5 volt but i donot why when overclock cannot up vdimm more 2.175 thank Gyro

Thanks for the cpu-z link.
Can I ask you to go to user cp at the top of the page and fill in your system specs by using add system. Thanks

try dropping the cpu-nb ht multi to x4.
and/or try raising the cpu-nb ht voltage(1.2v stock) 1 or 2 notches.

Gyro

edit; see here http://www.overclock.net/10107832-post6610.html.He is hitting a wall at 2.175v too.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *synthaside* 
that was my first thought , i've swapped the monitor and cables , d/c'd and r/c'd the cards / cables trying every different configuration .

I think it might be the pcie slot :'-(

perhaps the money i was going to spend on my nice new heat sink is going to have to go into sourcing a new board ... or maybe ill just never shut this off again .

i have the same problem now and then. take card out and clean the gold contacts with alcohol and a q-tip. i have had to find ways to clean the pci-e port as well. it happens to me about 1 time a year. seems like the contacts get a little dirty and dont like to keep connection.


----------



## brad12s

Just wanted to say hi before i start asking q's and everyone says 'who the heck is this guy'.







An impressive 662 pages on the m2n! incredible! I will start digging in but am looking to to upgrade ram and cpu if anyone has any suggestions. I do a lot of audio recording and editing so silence is key for me.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brad12s* 
Just wanted to say hi before i start asking q's and everyone says 'who the heck is this guy'.







An impressive 662 pages on the m2n! incredible! I will start digging in but am looking to to upgrade ram and cpu if anyone has any suggestions. I do a lot of audio recording and editing so silence is key for me.

thanks in advance!

Welcome









For cpu's http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103644
or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103809

For ram i would get a 2x2gb 800 set that matches your 1gb sticks for a total of 6gb.1gb stick for a spare.

Pleasant reading and Good luck

Gyro


----------



## brad12s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Welcome









For cpu's http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103644
or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103809

For ram i would get a 2x2gb 800 set that matches your 1gb sticks for a total of 6gb.1gb stick for a spare.

Pleasant reading and Good luck

Gyro

hey, thanks for the recommendations. Reason i am trying to upgrade is that i am seeing latency issues with audio recording. So i am thinking the largest cache and fastest transfer rate/transport would help. thoughts? also am i looking at a big bump in performance with these compared to my current cpu or would i be better off jumping to a whole new mb?
-thanks again!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brad12s* 
hey, thanks for the recommendations. Reason i am trying to upgrade is that i am seeing latency issues with audio recording. So i am thinking the largest cache and fastest transfer rate/transport would help. thoughts? also am i looking at a big bump in performance with these compared to my current cpu or would i be better off jumping to a whole new mb?
-thanks again!

You will see improved latency w/DDR3 and if you want to really inprove your system spd then you can always go w/the Intel CPU/mobo combo as they rain supreme atm but get ready to spend your life savings. Intel stuff is expensive.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brad12s* 
hey, thanks for the recommendations. Reason i am trying to upgrade is that i am seeing latency issues with audio recording. So i am thinking the largest cache and fastest transfer rate/transport would help. thoughts? also am i looking at a big bump in performance with these compared to my current cpu or would i be better off jumping to a whole new mb?
-thanks again!

The x4 940be has twice the L2 cache(4x512) and 6mb L3 and 2 more cores.
Yes,you will notice a good bump in performance.

You could also just get another 1gb stick of ram and take advantage of dual channel.

Gyro


----------



## MrGreen

-ignore this-


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrGreen* 
-ignore this-

To late now...


----------



## MrGreen

I was pretty sure I clicked on the MSI 790FX-GD70 Owner's Club topic.... Lol.


----------



## brad12s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
You will see improved latency w/DDR3 and if you want to really inprove your system spd then you can always go w/the Intel CPU/mobo combo as they rain supreme atm but get ready to spend your life savings. Intel stuff is expensive.

Can i drop ddr3 in my current mobo? If so could you point me to a post on how to successfully do this. (660+ pages has been a lot to dig through and my brain is fried right now) Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## brad12s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
The x4 940be has twice the L2 cache(4x512) and 6mb L3 and 2 more cores.
Yes,you will notice a good bump in performance.

You could also just get another 1gb stick of ram and take advantage of dual channel.

Gyro

Thanks! The 945 is in the cart! ( I liked the cooler profile @ 95w and faster transport over the 940. Really its a tough trade off between that and the oc of the 940 for me.) Still trying to figure out the best ram... then it will be time to fly! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## N2Gaming

No DDR3 ram will not work in this mobo & DDR2-1066 will be your best bet. I have a few DDR2 kits for sale if your interested. PM me for details.


----------



## Nutchos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ej52*


@Gyro

Thx bud







i actually wanted 2 see how many ppl asked
me how i get 1066 and they can't







but u already gave
it away







my next goal is 1100 with all 4 DIMMS but i'm
not sure it will get there as i would need more voltage
hopefully when i finally get around 2 testing bios 2001
i can get there









Ok now onto what i have been busy with the past week
most of you know about the Project AM3 Ready ASUS
if you don't check out the link









Well since i have not seen TheWiz around latetly i started
2 dissect the m2n32 bios and so far i think i have successfully
added support 4 the Thuban, but it would still require Ntune









As for full support 4 the 955/965 and Thuban i have run into the
same problem as TheWiz and others, but it will come








I am determined 2 get it work after seeing the Asrock AM2NF3
has full support upto 965
















I also looked into adding NVCC but acccording 2 the spec it
does not look good







imagine the 590a chip with core unlocking










Sounds great! I'm really struggling with my pc upgrade decision atm (completely new vs. upgrading my m2n32 with a 965/955/945/940).

If the m2n32 were to have more straightforward support with 965/955 (or even the Thubans) it'd make this whole ordeal a lot less complicated (I just really don't like the thought of settling for a 945/940 with the 965/955 taunting me only a step away lol).

Keep us posted please!


----------



## jkoljo

Making 955 & 965 work properly is an easy task, believe me. When you set up automatic startup profile to Nvidia performance tools, the system will automatically load high processor clock at startup.


----------



## weifong

I am using M2N-SLI.

I want to upgrade the BIOS.

I found that the BIOS 1103 provided by this thread is the same as the one from ASUS.
But the BIOS 5001 for M2N-SLI can not be found on ASUS list.

Which one should I use?

BTW, in ASUS website, it said that the BETA version 5001 for M2N-SLI did not support crash-free. My question is that once the flash procedure failed, how can I recover my BIOS back to previous version(any version except 5001)?

Or I have to bring my MB to ASUS (which cost money)?

Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weifong*


I am using M2N-SLI.

I want to upgrade the BIOS.

I found that the BIOS 1103 provided by this thread is the same as the one from ASUS.
But the BIOS 5001 for M2N-SLI can not be found on ASUS list.

Which one should I use?

BTW, in ASUS website, it said that the BETA version 5001 for M2N-SLI did not support crash-free. My question is that once the flash procedure failed, how can I recover my BIOS back to previous version(any version except 5001)?

Or I have to bring my MB to ASUS (which cost money)?

Thanks a lot!!!!


5001 is the one you want,unless you are using an ati 5850 video card,then you want 1103.
And please use the ez-flash utility in the bios and a usb stick to flash and all should go well.

Are you upgrading your cpu or do you just want to update the bios?

Gyro


----------



## weifong

Thanks.

I am going to upgrade my CPU from 4200+ to Athlon II X4 635 C3.

If the flash procedure failed, could I refresh it back?

Thanks again.


----------



## wothy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Well the C2 has lower volt specs.So if you have the volts set to 1.45 in the bios,what I would do is set the bios to defaults(F5),that should put the cpu volts to auto.reboot(F10) and go to hw monitor in the bios and see what the voltage is,then boot to windows and check cpu-z and see what that says.

And post back with results.

Gyro


Hey mate, was intending to do this tonight but I couldn't resist having a quick session of Bad Company II beforehand...

Anyway, Before doing so I used Riva Tuner to mildly overclock my graphics (Gigabyte 4850 1gb factory OC'd) and it loads the game up fine, then does a bit of window flashing / pausing / freezing... I ctrl+alt+delete and end the game manually. Then I lower the GPU overclock to a more conservative setting and start her up, and I'm playing for 5 minutes, everything's going dandy. And then my PC just _dies_ on me. She's just dead. Fans stopped spinning and I'm sitting there in silence. She won't even turn on! This has happened twice too many times over the past week! Fingers crossed for another lucky happy ending. Would you or anyone else here have any suggestions on what to do...? It won't respond to anything... I _reeeeaally_ hope I haven't killed it somehow.









And yes I promise if I get it going the first thing I'll do is post back with results of your aforementioned instructions







. Just couldn't resist having a game when I first got home.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weifong*


Thanks.

I am going to upgrade my CPU from 4200+ to Athlon II X4 635 C3.

If the flash procedure failed, could I refresh it back?

Thanks again.


Follow this guide http://support.asus.com/technicaldoc...Language=en-us.
click on the "using asus ez-flash to update bios".
you should be able to reflash if it goes wrong.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wothy*


Hey mate, was intending to do this tonight but I couldn't resist having a quick session of Bad Company II beforehand...

Anyway, Before doing so I used Riva Tuner to mildly overclock my graphics (Gigabyte 4850 1gb factory OC'd) and it loads the game up fine, then does a bit of window flashing / pausing / freezing... I ctrl+alt+delete and end the game manually. Then I lower the GPU overclock to a more conservative setting and start her up, and I'm playing for 5 minutes, everything's going dandy. And then my PC just _dies_ on me. She's just dead. Fans stopped spinning and I'm sitting there in silence. She won't even turn on! This has happened twice too many times over the past week! Fingers crossed for another lucky happy ending. Would you or anyone else here have any suggestions on what to do...? It won't respond to anything... I _reeeeaally_ hope I haven't killed it somehow.









And yes I promise if I get it going the first thing I'll do is post back with results of your aforementioned instructions







. Just couldn't resist having a game when I first got home.


Pull the cmos battery and move the jumper to 2-3 pin for 30 seconds,move jumper back to 1-2 pin and replace battery.

Leave everything at default and check what the cpu voltage reads in the bios and then in cpu-z,if it will boot to windows.

I think you may have to much cpu volts.And it may be a thermal shutdown.

Good luck

Gyro

and please fill in your system specs in the user cp at top of the page,thanks


----------



## ej52

@weifong

If you need 2 recover your bios check this LINK


----------



## Nutchos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


5001 is the one you want,unless you are using an ati 5850 video card,then you want 1103.
And please use the ez-flash utility in the bios and a usb stick to flash and all should go well.

Are you upgrading your cpu or do you just want to update the bios?

Gyro


Question: why do we need bios 1103 for the 5850?

That was the video card I was intending to upgrade my system with.


----------



## ej52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutchos*


Question: why do we need bios 1103 for the 5850?

That was the video card I was intending to upgrade my system with.


He is talking about the M2N-SLI not M2N32


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutchos*


Question: why do we need bios 1103 for the 5850?

That was the video card I was intending to upgrade my system with.


Slow boot times with 5850.On M2N-sli only

Gyro

please fill in your system specs in the user cp at top of the page,thanks


----------



## ej52

Gyro do you knw why the 5001 and 5002 are beta ?


----------



## N2Gaming

wothy. Sounds like you may also be experiencing a dieing Power Supply. What are the voltage readings on the PSU? Next time you get it going again make sure you are not having any heat related issues w/you GPU or CPU. From my personal experience heat related issues won't stop your machine from powering back on and right back off but a bad power supply will.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ej52*


Gyro do you knw why the 5001 and 5002 are beta ?


No idea really.
2205 was the last non beta.
Probably to test in the wild,for bugs and the like.
It may stay beta forever, who knows.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Maybe it's possible the newer CPU's are not suppose to be supported by AM2 motherboards so ASUS keeps the bios as betta and not official so they won't run into any liability issues w/AMD or End Users.


----------



## ej52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


No idea really.
2205 was the last non beta.
Probably to test in the wild,for bugs and the like.
It may stay beta forever, who knows.

Gyro


Well i dissected both of them and i think the reason they beta is coz asus is
lazy and just took the modded bioses from Project AM3 by the looks of it









edit: 
By the way i flashed bios 2001 to test but 4 some reason i am not getting
any better results









I managed 2 get all 4 DIMMS pass Memtest86+ @1133 today but it would not
load into windows


----------



## wothy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Pull the cmos battery and move the jumper to 2-3 pin for 30 seconds,move jumper back to 1-2 pin and replace battery.

Leave everything at default and check what the cpu voltage reads in the bios and then in cpu-z,if it will boot to windows.

I think you may have to much cpu volts.And it may be a thermal shutdown.

Good luck

Gyro

and please fill in your system specs in the user cp at top of the page,thanks


Not currently at home to work on the PC but I've updated system specs. Will diligently do the rest when I get home in a few hours.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


wothy. Sounds like you may also be experiencing a dieing Power Supply. What are the voltage readings on the PSU? Next time you get it going again make sure you are not having any heat related issues w/you GPU or CPU. From my personal experience heat related issues won't stop your machine from powering back on and right back off but a bad power supply will.

Good Luck,

N2G


Hmm well I just upgraded my CPU from AMD 5000+ (150W) to AMD Phenom II 635 (95W) and the PSU has lasted me for nearly four years now. I would have thought that this would have reduced the PSU's workload, no? Although, I don't have any understanding of how changing the CPU voltage might affect the PSU, and my PSU is an outright piece of junk. Also, the little green light on the motherboard was still going (as per normal) even when the PC was seemingly dead. However, I have been looking for an excuse to justify buying a shiny new modular PSU... And I'm not sure how to check what the voltage readings are on the PSU - would you mind enlightening me?

Intuition tells me it is more likely a GPU problem, as just prior to dying I was overclocking her GPU settings on RivaTuner (although I've already done this to much higher levels last year under XP / 5000+). I think it should also be noted that the latest version of RivaTuner failed to recognise the GPU driver (most recent) and thought it was a ATI 4800 series PnP device, however it still let me do some basic overclocking.

Still, as Gyro noted I was overclocking my CPU (C2 version of the 635) to 1.45v while setting the FSB to 230 (meaning 3.335Ghz, when stock is 2.9Ghz), which was unbeknown to me far too high a voltage for what AMD intended (http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...il.aspx?id=625). Mind you, I had been flogging the **** out of it on Handbrake for a good few hours before on the same settings with no observed problems, and the game had only been going for a few minutes.

Anyway, I'll reset the CMOS tonight and see if that helps. Will update soon!


----------



## N2Gaming

Here is a guide for testing your PSU. Now if you don't have a digital multi meter then you may be able to go into bios and look under the PC health tab. You should be able to see most of the important things from with in that one bios screen. i.e. CPU voltage/temperature, mobo temps and PSU voltages.


----------



## wothy

...No joy with the CMOS reset as a means of getting her started up again. Starting to get quite worried now. The green light on the motherboard is going fine but pressing the power button does nothing... Also, as I've got two graphics cards I took the main one I was overclocking out and tried to start it with no luck. Any suggestions on what might be wrong?









Do you guys think I've fried my CPU by using too high of a voltage, despite it not showing any signs of struggle before it bit the dust? Perhaps I set the voltage to the wrong thing, such as for some component on the motherboard? Could anyone please give me a list of the things you can change the voltage of when you're looking at the manual OC'ing menu in BIOS (which also displays the FSB of the CPU) so I might be able to recognise the name of the thing I set to 1.45v? On a previous post I linked my CPU-Z stats (http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post10112814) with the core voltage recorded as just shy of 1.3v... Maybe I changed the voltage of the wrong thing...? Or is it just plain simple I worked my CPU too hard for too long on too high of a voltage?

Not very happy at the moment... I think I might _die_ without my baby...









Thanks sincerely for any help.


----------



## Gyro

Here is a couple of ss of the bios(below).
cpu-z is showing the proper volts for the cpu (C2 revsion).
I'm not sure what else you could have mistaken for cpu volts as it's clearly marked as such.

But if you can pick out the voltage you did change,that would help.

Gyro


----------



## wothy

Woah, you actually managed to find screenshots of them. Big props to you.

I distinctly remember only changing settings on one screen, being the one shown underneath the 4.4.1 'JumperFree Configuration' heading. Looking at them again now I'm confidently of the belief that I only changed the AI tuning to manual, the CPU voltage to 1.45v and the CPU frequency to 200Mhz. I only did this the one time and left it as such, hours after I got the CPU and just a few days (and several extended CPU intensive sessions) before it died. However CPU-Z clearly indicates that my CPU core voltage was likely running below 1.45v, at 1.29something. Do you think this would have been the case?

As I was playing around with the graphics overclocking just prior to the system dying one would assume that the GPU is the problem. However I removed my main graphics card and tried to start it with just my XFX 7900GS in it to no avail. Still, I get the feeling that RivaTuner not being able to recognise the latest ATI driver and thinking the 4850 was any kind of 4000 series PnP monitor may have contributed towards this. Perhaps OC'ing my graphics affected the M2N32SLI Deluxe somehow?

Veeerry worried...


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wothy*


Woah, you actually managed to find screenshots of them. Big props to you.

I distinctly remember only changing settings on one screen, being the one shown underneath the 4.4.1 'JumperFree Configuration' heading. Looking at them again now I'm confidently of the belief that I only changed the AI tuning to manual, the CPU voltage to 1.45v and the CPU frequency to 200Mhz. I only did this the one time and left it as such, hours after I got the CPU and just a few days (and several extended CPU intensive sessions) before it died. However CPU-Z clearly indicates that my CPU core voltage was likely running below 1.45v, at 1.29something. Do you think this would have been the case?

As I was playing around with the graphics overclocking just prior to the system dying one would assume that the GPU is the problem. However I removed my main graphics card and tried to start it with just my XFX 7900GS in it to no avail. Still, I get the feeling that RivaTuner not being able to recognise the latest ATI driver and thinking the 4850 was any kind of 4000 series PnP monitor may have contributed towards this. Perhaps OC'ing my graphics affected the M2N32SLI Deluxe somehow?

Veeerry worried...











Ok,we will go with the assumption that cpu-z is showing the correct voltage then.
And that this is not the trouble.

Next up to check is as N2Gaming said earlier the psu.
Can you beg,borrow or steal(jk) one to test with.

Gyro


----------



## wothy

Can't say I have access to any other PSU - the rest of the family uses laptops and my friends all use their PCs very regularly; I don't think that loaning one is an option. And the green light on the motherboard is still going strong, which to me suggests that the PSU still has something in it. If this is the case do you think that when I'm starting up the CPU it would at least give some kind of sputter / brief operation?

Looking around at other forums it seems hasn't been very heartening. It's been the experience of others that without a CPU / with a fried CPU a motherboard and the system's fans will at least start up (http://www.bjorn3d.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20731).

Also other people have had similar experiences with the M2N32SLI Deluxe dying on them... (http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us).

Dare I ask if it is perhaps time to find a new board?


----------



## Gyro

Does the psu fan spin when you turn it on?
Does it smell burnt?

You could put your old cpu back in and see if it starts.If it does not then it is more than likely the psu.

Gyro


----------



## wothy

Just tried switching processors around, same thing. So it's not the CPU, and it's not the graphics. Which leaves the motherboard or the PSU.

And no the PSU fans don't spin when the power button is pressed; absolutely _nothing_ happens.

And I think that there was a faint burning smell after it happened, but then again, I might just be thinking up things in desperation for a solution now. Definitely don't remember it smelling rosy though.

Are you really confident that this is a problem with the PSU? Also, just found out that my PSU is actually a Cooler Master RS430-PCAR, if that makes any difference. But it still concerns me that the green light is going on the motherboard... are you sure this can't be taken as indication that the PSU still has some juice left in it.

Cause if so I'll go out and buy a new one tomorrow... any recommendations? I'll probably be buying from this (http://www.cpl.net.au/greenguide/20100727-1.pdf) price list (Australian dollars). I'm looking for something cheap and preferably modular.


----------



## Gyro

Ya it looks to be toast.

From that list I would choose this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817371020.

It's modular and has plenty of amps on the 12v rails and is of high quality for a reasonable price.

Here is a review http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/...0-power-supply

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## ej52

@wothy

Yeah it defo sounds like the power supply, most ppl overlook power supplies
but it has been proved time and again that quality is worth the $$$








My GameXStream has served me well for nearly 4 years now.

That Antec TP-550 that Gyro mentioned is a very good PSU i've seen ppl
running sli with GTX460's and i7 with it.

@Any1 with a m2n32 sli dlx

Can you guys check in the bios under boot menu if your usb flashdrives show in
removable devices or hdd.


----------



## N2Gaming

ej52 your sig claims you can run a X6 in the M2N32 SLI Deluxe or is it just saying what will happen soon once the BIOS code is cracked for it?


----------



## ej52

@N2Gaming

Yeah i am modding my bios 2 support x6 but it would still require Ntune








I think i have found the code that sets the default x4 multi, but since i'm new
2 bios modding i'm gonna get in contact with TheWiz and see if we can get the
Project AM3 going again as it seems like it has died down


----------



## N2Gaming

good luck w/thewiz...


----------



## ej52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
good luck w/thewiz...

You mean that in a bad way?


----------



## N2Gaming

Not at all. I mean we can all use that modded bios to support x6 cores and we all need a little luck in getting one. So good luck w/thewiz were all counting on you.


----------



## ej52

Thx, i will keep this thread up2date with the progress but keep in mind i am only doing the m2n32


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
keep in mind i am only doing the m2n32

which is the most common board in this club.


----------



## Nutchos

I just bought a Phenom II 955 C2 (got it for $100 off craigslist so I figured the C3 wasn't worth spending another $80~ on, hopefully it isn't a dud).

Which firmware do you guys recommend for it? I'll be installing it tonight so any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## N2Gaming

Please don't ask questions we can not answer. You need to fill in your hardware in your user CP


----------



## wothy

You guys were right!!







It was the PSU! It wasn't our kickass motherboard being the problem after all! Bought myself the Antec TruePower 550W as recommended this evening for $115, so far I'm very happy with the purchase, and even happier with the help I've received here! *Thank you!*

...However, now that the computer can actually power on, it's having trouble loading Windows 7...







When it first loaded it told me that there was some kind of CMOS error and I had to press F1 for it to continue. And then when loading up windows it sits there forever doing nothing, only displaying 'starting windows' (no colourful graphics). And now that I go to load it again it asks if I want to 'launch start up repair', it tells me that 'windows is loading files', and nothing happens.

Would this be due to how I reset the CMOS? I didn't have this problem the last time I reset the CMOS... Hmm... Any suggestions? You guys are like oracles to me now.


----------



## Gyro

Glad you got the power problem fixed.

Now for Windows, #1 check all connections to make sure they are ok.
#2 If that does not help try resetting cmos again(move jumper).
#3 try booting with last known good configuration.
#4 try windows repair. (may need windows disc in drive)

see how that goes.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

wothy I'm glad to hear it was not the motherboard and was the power supply just as I suspected


----------



## Nutchos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Please don't ask questions we can not answer. You need to fill in your hardware in your user CP









Sorry, I'm using the M2n32 sli deluxe. I'll be using either a pair of 9600GT or an 8800gtx for the ntune part of the setup.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nutchos* 
Sorry, I'm using the M2n32 sli deluxe. I'll be using either a pair of 9600GT or an 8800gtx for the ntune part of the setup.

Please *CLICK ON ME* and do what I mentioned to you yesterday...


----------



## 1spike

Was kicking around the idea of a total new setup but the setup i have now is ok and plays most of the games pretty well.But iam reading all these posts and seeing people are having good luck with the Phenom x4 cpus and the m2n32sli deluxe wireless edition board,would love to have some people give me their opinions which one to get,I was thinking the 965be but i would like to get some input first thanks


----------



## Nutchos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Please *CLICK ON ME* and do what I mentioned to you yesterday...









done, let me know what else you want.

It's complicated though, I don't know what the actual build is going to look like. Right now at home I have about 8 sticks of DDR2 Ram (OCZ/Corsair), 4 video cards (4870, 9600gt x2, 8800gtx), 2 PSU (OCZ gamextreme, Corsair some model), 2 HSF (Thermalright 120, Zalman 9500), etc.

Just trying to test whether the 955 runs on the m2n32 reliably or if I should be looking into a new AM3 mobo + DDR3 ram.

I got all the preliminary work done last night (installing all the necessary software and firmware) that's posted in the AM3 install guide in the OP. Aiming for tonight to do the actual swap.


----------



## Nutchos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1spike*


Was kicking around the idea of a total new setup but the setup i have now is ok and plays most of the games pretty well.But iam reading all these posts and seeing people are having good luck with the Phenom x4 cpus and the m2n32sli deluxe wireless edition board,would love to have some people give me their opinions which one to get,I was thinking the 965be but i would like to get some input first thanks










I'm pretty much in the same boat. Already bought a 955BE, will be testing to see how well this board can run it. If it fails (or unreliable), I'll probably go down the full upgrade route.


----------



## N2Gaming

You would be just fine w/your Ph II x4 955 so long as you have a decent CPU cooler to keep CPU temps under control. I would get the Nvidia System tools software working prior to swopping out your cpu so you know how to use it prior to trying it w/the new cpu. Trust me it will make things go a lot smoother if you have everything ready prior to putting the new cpu in the socket.


----------



## Nutchos

Good idea. It's already installed, I guess I should just play around with over/down clocking my 5000+ before hand?

Also, would it be possible to overclock the 955 in the m2n32? I'm not sure if adding anymore volts on a 125w card would be possible? I'm hoping I can get 3.8~3.9 but looking at the OP no one has been able to hit 3.8 with theirs yet.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutchos*


Good idea. It's already installed, I guess I should just play around with over/down clocking my 5000+ before hand?

Also, would it be possible to overclock the 955 in the m2n32? I'm not sure if adding anymore volts on a 125w card would be possible? I'm hoping I can get 3.8~3.9 but looking at the OP no one has been able to hit 3.8 with theirs yet.


I'm only able to get 3.7 stable in my sig rig...


----------



## wothy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Glad you got the power problem fixed.

Now for Windows, #1 check all connections to make sure they are ok.
#2 If that does not help try resetting cmos again(move jumper).
#3 try booting with last known good configuration.
#4 try windows repair. (may need windows disc in drive)

see how that goes.

Good luck

Gyro


No joy there... checked the cables, reset the CMOS and received anther CMOS checksum error, booted with last known configuration to no joy, and windows repair with the disc took 2 hours (yes, two hours, when it has done it in 15 min before, no idea why it took so long) to only install another copy of windows which wouldn't load either.

Do you guys think it's best that I completely reimage the drive? If so, would you know how to do it without the windows cd? Ultimate boot CD maybe? All my files are backed up on the other drive.

I swear when I get my baby running again I'm going to go find all about our motherboard and post something really insightful and relevant about it for you all to benefit from... or I could just buy all you guys a beer sometime


----------



## N2Gaming

CMOS checksum error could be happening for a number of reasons. The most common occurances are the CMOS battery is running low on juice or you encountered a bad flash. When was the last time you replaced your CMOS battery? If you have had the mobo for a year or two you may want to look into that. This is why it's handy and very usefull to have a cheap but effective Digital Multi Meter in your arsenal of PC Tools. I have a link to a very cheap one on the OP. Let me dig it up for you.

Here you go. $3.99 for a Digital Multi Meter...

You may also want to try to flash your bios back to another bios revision or at least try to reflash your current revision. A word of caution before you flash. make sure you have all your settings optimized after reseting your defaults prior to flashing. This will ensure you have better chance of the flash taking correctly w/out any corruption. It might be possible that your last flash did not go so well due to your defecting PSU and last but not least. Any time you see cmos check sum error don't hit F1 to continue. Hit delete and save your bios settings. Once you have successfully flashed and saved your bios setting to default then optimized you should no longer see this CMOS Checksum error.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## ej52

@wothy

Glad 2 hear it's working, nice purchase









About your problem at hand i was also getting checksum errors the other
day due to a bad/corrupt bios, to correct the problem i used the AWDFLASH
tool to flash the bios and rewrite the bootblock.
I find that flashing with the ez flash in the bios and clearing CMOS via the
switch does not completely clear the CMOS therefore giving errors

If you want to completely erase your HDD use DBAN it is included in UBCD
I rolled by own custom multiboot USB yesterday because UBCD just does not do it 4 me


----------



## namtlade

Hi guys, I'm slightly interested in upgrading my graphics card to a 5 series. Probably a 5770. But I've read a few things about compatibility problems with 5 series cards and PCIe 1.0 motherboards, anybody here managed to get a m2n-sli-deluxe and 5 series to play nice?


----------



## wothy

Alrighty - flashed CMOS again, flashed BIOS again via EZ flash (it really was incredibly easy after all...), but Win 7 still won't load properly for me. I put in the install/recovery disk, it thought for a while, re imaged windows for me, and now when trying to load it again (giving me two options to load Win 7 or ... Win 7) it just sits there and thinks forever. Except now it won't boot from the optical drive ... not even when the hard drive is disconnected. It'll only take the windows install/setup disk and take forever (1-2hrs) to reinstall win 7 or to do nothing.









So I can't wipe my OS drive because I can't load up ultimate boot cd or get into windows... Maybe get myself an 8gig USB key, make it bootable (anyone know how...?) and try to install win 7 on that?

... Suggestions? Could this have something to do with the motherboard as even with the hard drives disconnected I can't boot off my optical drive? This ****ty old Thinkpad is killing me. It doesn't even have sound. I think I'm gonna cry.


----------



## Gyro

Try moving the sata cables to different slots on the mb,and maybe try a different sata cable.

Can you try to install on your other HDD,possibly?

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Try moving the sata cables to different slots on the mb,and maybe try a different sata cable.

Can you try to install on your other HDD,possibly?

Gyro


Yes try every and any thing you can think of. I would even try to wash the Win 7 disk if you have any fingerprints on it.

It has been known for windows not to complete an install if the HDD or RAM is Defective.

Have you run any HDD diagnostic tools and any Memtest 86+ to verify your ram is still good.

My guess is like Gyro said, that it could be a bad sata cable. It don't take much to ruin those. However from what I have seen in the past most of the times when a sata cable is bad your mobo won't even see the HDD or DVD etc etc.

I hate to say it but it's quite possible that your defective power supply may have caused some damage to your HDD. I sure hope not.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## Nutchos

Alright, so I swapped in the 955BE last night but I can't get past the post screen (gives me a checksum error). My keyboard doesn't respond. I'm guessing I need to get a ps2 keyboard to continue?


----------



## Vyker

Hello,

First post here, been reading since page 630ish [Tell me off for not reading the other pages if it already answers my question]. 
I've noticed mention of a BIOS version 5001, but I can only see 5002 on the Asus website.
Is 5001 a home-brew BIOS created outside of Asus? [I've noticed mention of a custom BIOS]

I'm looking to get a HDX945WFGMBOX - AMD Phenom II X4 945, Deneb Core to put into my board which is currently on the 2001 BIOS.

Would I have any issues with my current system [considering I have 6gb of RAM] running Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit?

Should I upgrade to 5002 Beta? Would it be safe?

My CPU-Z http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1320522

Thanks


----------



## KirbyNYC

Hey guys,

Another newbie to the site as I stumbled across the M2N-SLI group just yesterday. Anyways, was recently thinking about scrapping the old rig when I saw the work everyone here has put in with regards to the Phenom II Series. (You guys rock btw.







)

Needless to say I almost pissed myself at the prospect of having my baby with quadcore power.









In any case, after perusing through these 670 pages or so, I'm thinking of picking up a Phenom II X4 to replace my old X2 4200 on my M2N-SLI Deluxe. I originally was going to go Fryer's setup and get the 940 BE, but when I went to Newegg, several reviews said that it was actually the 945 that was supported by our mobo. But if I get the 945, would I need to go through the steps of the AM3 Socket fix?

Just looking for clarification and the easiest (if possible) route. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutchos*


Alright, so I swapped in the 955BE last night but I can't get past the post screen (gives me a checksum error). My keyboard doesn't respond. I'm guessing I need to get a ps2 keyboard to continue?


Yes a ps2 kb may be needed.
You may need to reflash the bios.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vyker*


Hello,

First post here, been reading since page 630ish [Tell me off for not reading the other pages if it already answers my question]. 
I've noticed mention of a BIOS version 5001, but I can only see 5002 on the Asus website.
Is 5001 a home-brew BIOS created outside of Asus? [I've noticed mention of a custom BIOS]

I'm looking to get a HDX945WFGMBOX - AMD Phenom II X4 945, Deneb Core to put into my board which is currently on the 2001 BIOS.

Would I have any issues with my current system [considering I have 6gb of RAM] running Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit?

Should I upgrade to 5002 Beta? Would it be safe?

My CPU-Z http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1320522

Thanks


Welcome,

This club is for all M2N boards so you will hear mention of various bios'.

5002 is the one you want for the x4 945.

There are d/l links on the OP at the top of the spreadsheet.

Flash the bios with your present cpu and you should be rock'n.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KirbyNYC*


Hey guys,

Another newbie to the site as I stumbled across the M2N-SLI group just yesterday. Anyways, was recently thinking about scrapping the old rig when I saw the work everyone here has put in with regards to the Phenom II Series. (You guys rock btw.







)

Needless to say I almost pissed myself at the prospect of having my baby with quadcore power.









In any case, after perusing through these 670 pages or so, I'm thinking of picking up a Phenom II X4 to replace my old X2 4200 on my M2N-SLI Deluxe. I originally was going to go Fryer's setup and get the 940 BE, but when I went to Newegg, several reviews said that it was actually the 945 that was supported by our mobo. But if I get the 945, would I need to go through the steps of the AM3 Socket fix?

Just looking for clarification and the easiest (if possible) route. Thanks in advance!


Welcome,

Either one will work,but the 945 has official support with bios 5001.

The 940be and 945 will work on 1701 and up.

The nv tools workaround is only needed for the 955/965.

Good luck

Gyro

And thanks guys for filling in your specs.


----------



## KirbyNYC

Thanks for the quick response Gyro! You sir are a scholar and a gentleman...

I'll do some more research and when I scrounge up the funds, I'll move ahead with the upgrade and post back here.


----------



## Lunytic

I am looking at upgrading my rig.

Either I will get the Crosshair IV and a new CPU, or I will get a new CPU, RAM, HD's, Case, and h2o this one.

Thing I am seeing is that the 940 isn't listed as supported, but the 9950 and the 945 are.
I was thinking about going with the 940BE if it is supported and doesn't require modding.

Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## N2Gaming

The 940 will work w/out any nvidia system tools and you will be able to clock it at stock clocks or you will be able to overclock it as well. It's just the 945 runs at the same speeds and is a new chip. Why wouldent you want a newer chip that will suport faster ram later on down the road should you choose to upgrade to a newer AM3 or AM3+ rig? I say AM3+ but I have no clue what AMD intends to do beyond the AM3 sockets...


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namtlade* 
Hi guys, I'm slightly interested in upgrading my graphics card to a 5 series. Probably a 5770. But I've read a few things about compatibility problems with 5 series cards and PCIe 1.0 motherboards, anybody here managed to get a m2n-sli-deluxe and 5 series to play nice?

There are a few that are using an ati 4xxx/5xxx card with a 955/965.
I don't think there is a compatibility problem with pcie 1.0 or the board.
It's more about getting the nv tools to play nice with the ati drivers.They will work though.
But for ease of use I would say try to stay with an nvidia card.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KirbyNYC* 
Thanks for the quick response Gyro! You sir are a scholar and a gentleman...

I'll do some more research and when I scrounge up the funds, I'll move ahead with the upgrade and post back here.

You are welcome, and good luck

Gyro


----------



## wothy

Okay, I've now tried three different hard drives (normal boot drive, storage, and laptop's), and it just sits there doing nothing for all three of them. Tried changing around half a dozen different SATA cables to no effect. I've tried two different CPUs, three graphics cards (normal, extra displays, obsolete 8400 one), two optical drives to load off, and two power supplies.

I'd more than happily try the ram but alas I can't perform any memory tests as I can't boot / load anything. And I can't try a different BIOS as I have a phenom II.

My friends, do you think it's time for me to consider trying a different motherboard? I've seemingly exhausted every option posed to me so far. And I'm assuming that this also means new ram as I have DDR2 ram at the moment... If need be, I'll be looking to buy them for as cheap as possible from http://www.cpl.net.au/greenguide/20100727-1.pdf . But I _reaally_ don't want to go down this path.

Man I wish that there was something I could do. Does *anyone* have any ideas? A quick recap - comp spontaneously died the other day, wouldn't even power on, replaced PSU, it unsuccessfully tried to load up windows, I put in installer disk to reimage a fresh copy of win 7, it finishes this after a good 2 hours (no idea why it took so long), then back to the same routine of not being able to load windows, except now it won't boot off any kind of optical image. So now it won't boot from anything. Reflashed BIOS to 5001, reset CMOS (same battery), checked all cables and whatnot. Helppp!


----------



## Gyro

Wothy, how old is your board?
It has a 3 year warranty,so if it is less than 3 you could RMA it.You don't need a proof of purchase as they go by serial # as date of manufacture.

Gyro


----------



## wothy

Bought it in Dec 06... So 3.5 years old...









I take it they're adamant on the warranty being a maximum of 3 years? Reckon I have any chance of negotiating a good deal on a new board or anything of the like?


----------



## Gyro

You could try emailing them,you never know. [email protected].
I would not tell them that a faulty psu killed it though,just tell them it died and all the things you've tried to remedy it.

Is cpl.net the only place you can order from?

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## wothy

Yeah man, as I'm in Australia (Melbourne) decent online shopping sites like Newegg or Amazon charge ridiculous postage rates and take forever to ship over here. In the end I'm better off getting things cheaper and immediately from retailers. Pity, cause I'd absolutely love to use either of them.

Wish me luck with Asus! I sure hope they're feeling generous.


----------



## N2Gaming

wothy. Have you gone into bios to make sure your Sata settings have not been changed for some reason?

Do you still have the other cpu you use to use. I would try to reinstall windows using the x2 cpu you use to use. it is very possible the new Ph II x4 cpu is not running fast enough for the OS to do it's thing since your not able to get into windows and speed it up by using Nvidia System Tools. Just a last ditch effort to try to get it to work.


----------



## Gyro

N2Gaming, Actually it's a Athlon II x4 635.But he's got it as Phenom II is his sig by mistake.

Gyro


----------



## brad12s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Welcome









For cpu's http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103644
or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103809

For ram i would get a 2x2gb 800 set that matches your 1gb sticks for a total of 6gb.1gb stick for a spare.

Pleasant reading and Good luck

Gyro


Gyro, newegg delivered yesterday, I dropped it in last night and it worked perfectly. Thanks again for the good recommendations!









Question, i noticed that my 2 of my older sticks are DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) Dual Channel where my new one are DDR2 800 (PC2 6400). Are there any potential side effect of running these together such a the 5300 throttling to a slower speed? Also I read in m2n manual that if your running just 2 stick they should be in the black slots which are list as 3 & 4 in CPUZ. could anyone confirm/deny or provide any insight on this? thanks!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brad12s*


Gyro, newegg delivered yesterday, I dropped it in last night and it worked perfectly. Thanks again for the good recommendations!









Question, i noticed that my 2 of my older sticks are DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) Dual Channel where my new one are DDR2 800 (PC2 6400). Are there any potential side effect of running these together such a the 5300 throttling to a slower speed? Also I read in m2n manual that if your running just 2 stick they should be in the black slots which are list as 3 & 4 in CPUZ. could anyone confirm/deny or provide any insight on this? thanks!


Glad to here all went well









If you run the 2x2 800 and the 2x1 667 together, the 800 will downclock to 677,and you get [email protected] 667Mhz.

Put the 800 in A1/B1(black) and the 667 in A2/B2(yellow) and they run @ dualchannel.

If you just want to run the 2x2 [email protected] then put them in A1/B1(black)for dualchannel.

And when you get a chance post a cpu-z validation link and I'll get you on the data sheet. thanks

Good luck and enjoy

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

brad12s you could always try to set the ram timings to match those of the DDR2-800 kit and see it your system runs stable. Your system will be a tad bit faster using DDR2-800 RAM speeds IMO.


----------



## Nutchos

W00T! Up and running with my 955BE! (knock on wood)

Had some issues getting here. Mainly the keyboard wouldn't respond at all, even after I got an old ps/2 one (bios menu would not respond to inputs). Anyway I finally got it working somehow (unplugged all the front stuff i.e. Esata, audio, etc not sure if this made a difference), even then I could only scroll with the numpad keys and not the arrow ones. Weird.

Anyway, have it overclocked it to 3.726, so far so stable (ran FFXIV bench, 3dmark03 [accidentally downloaded this instead of 06 =/]). I'll run it through Prime a bit later. Here's the validation:


Well, off to some more tweaking.


----------



## wothy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
N2Gaming, Actually it's a Athlon II x4 635.But he's got it as Phenom II is his sig by mistake.

Gyro

Yeah, sorry, it's an Athlon II 635 rev c2, my mistake. How embarrassing.

Tried calling ASUS and they didn't want to talk to me. Immediately got an email back saying if it's out of warranty they're no longer liable to support me in the event of hardware malfunction.









At the moment I'm looking towards buying a new motherboard as I'm just desperate to have a working proper computer again. I've found http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=JIXoojzzFcIuIjdl selling for $65 (AUD) in a bargain bin at some store and I'm thinking of picking it up. Do you guys think it'd be up to par? Also with my ram, I've got 4x512mb Corsair DDR2 667... but this motherboard says accepts DDR2 1200... does this make any difference? And if I were to buy some more ram, would it need to be 667 or 1200?


----------



## wothy

Arrghhh and I just realised that the motherboard I'm thinking of only has one PCIe x16 slot... I need two of them or a motherboard with integrated graphics so I can support my 3 displays...

So now I'm looking at http://www.gigabyte.com/products/pro...px?pid=3447#ov for $AUD85... Recommendations / warnings?

This is doing my head in!


----------



## ej52

@Wothy

Have you tried flashing the bios with AWDFLASH as i said before?

Edit: I notice you said you flashed 5001 if so that is the problem as 5001
is for the M2N-SLI not M2N32-SLI-DLX, you should use 5002


----------



## wothy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
@Wothy

Have you tried flashing the bios with AWDFLASH as i said before?

Edit: I notice you said you flashed 5001 if so that is the problem as 5001
is for the M2N-SLI not M2N32-SLI-DLX, you should use 5002

WOAH!









You're right, I am using the 5001 BIOS. It's strange though, the 5002 BIOS isn't listed for download on the ASUS M2N32SLI Deluxe page.

Managed to find it via a link Gyro made on the ASUS forums, downloaded it, went to install it via EZ Flash 2 but it doesn't want to work with me, it telling me that the BIOS aren't of the same size... Am I using the right program to update the BIOS?

If not, any instructions on how to update it (since I can't get into windows)? I'm not familiar with this AWDFLASH program you speak of either...


----------



## ej52

@Wothy

I take it you got a spare PC as you are on the NET








if you want i can prepare a package for you 2 make a bootable
usb that will auto flash the bios and clear the bootblock.


----------



## wothy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
@Wothy

I take it you got a spare PC as you are on the NET








if you want i can prepare a package for you 2 make a bootable
usb that will auto flash the bios and clear the bootblock.

Haha yes I'm on a dinosaur of a laptop. I'm surprised this thing can use the internet.

And I'd be eternally grateful for a package to make a bootable usb. Really, I'd love you forever.

Although I don't know how to make a bootable USB key either... Any help in that regard?


----------



## ej52

Ok download this grubinst.zip and follow the guide at this LINK from figure 1.1 to 1.9
if those steps are successful then copy the files from the files folder onto the usb stick
then put the usb stick into the PC with the M2N32 Mobo in it







press F8 to go
into the boot menu select your usb stick and watch the magic happen









Let me know if it works


----------



## wothy

No joy there... It didn't want to boot off the usb

When running the grub4dos installer and clicking refresh (next to part list) it said: (error message) invalid partition table - if you still want to install, use the --skip-mbr-test... still I continued as per all the other instructions, and when I tried to run the usb key on my main (dead) PC it said 'Missing operating system' and just blinked at me... Any ideas? Is this the usb key's fault?


----------



## ej52

Try formatting the stick as fat32 with windows partion tool first


----------



## wothy

Okay reformatted the stick to fat32 (with windows disk manager) to no avail. Got the same error message. Or do I _need_ to use the windows partion tool (no idea what it is)?

Although I think I should point out that this USB key is about a decade old. And it's only 64MB... any ideas?


----------



## ej52

Ok found the problem read this LINK


----------



## wothy

Okay, did all that. Seemed to solve that problem.

Booted off the USB key and then said 'remove media (or disks or something) and press any key to restart'... That was really dispiriting...

Your thoughts?

At least now I know how to make bootable USB keys though.


----------



## ej52

Did it install grub4dos?

If so did you copy the files from the files folder?

Did you press F8 and select your usb stick?


----------



## wothy

Yes to all three.









However - I've just found out that (somehow) I'm able to boot off my optical drive if I select it from the boot menu (rather than set the boot sequence in BIOS). I'm trying to wipe my hard drive in the hope that it will get rid of this seemingly rubbish copy of windows on it so I can install anew. I'm unsure of what program to use from the ultimate boot cd - I had a look at CopyWipe V1.14 and when it asks me to select a hard drive it only lists BIOS HD, BIOS HD (detect), USB2 HD, IEEE1394 HD ... no options are in the USB / IEEE1394 but the BIOS HD (detect) option lists 'Hard Drive 0' there with no further explanation... do you think this pertains to my actual hard drive or something to do with the BIOS...?

I'm grasping at straws here


----------



## ej52

Ok im not sure why its not working, works perfect 4 me









Use Darik's Boot and Nuke 2 erase your HDD, but will need 2 flash the proper
bios else you will still have problems

Edit: Try following this  GUIDE .


----------



## wothy

Holy ****! I think I'm actually successfully installing Windows 7 on it!

As I was saying it now seems it can boot off optical if I _choose it from the boot menu_, not from just setting the boot sequence. I loaded up the Win 7 installer disk, did a quick format of my OS hard drive, am installing Win 7 on it now, and it's telling me it's about to load up the desktop. No ****ing way!!

I don't even know what I did!

YEEESSSSSSSSS


----------



## The Fryer

if ur still running on the wrong bios your going to have issues.


----------



## Vyker

Can someone tell me if I've got a problem with my temps running at:-
CPU 57C
GPU 58C
nForce 73C

All according to nVidia System Monitor


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vyker* 
Can someone tell me if I've got a problem with my temps running at:-
CPU 57C
GPU 58C
nForce 73C

All according to nVidia System Monitor

Are those idle or load temps?

Try everest ultimate http://www.lavalys.com/support/downloads see if it gives different temps.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## wothy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
if ur still running on the wrong bios your going to have issues.

Yeah, I suspected as much. I tried updating with EZ Flash II but it keeps telling me that the BIOS isn't of the same size as 5001 and it doesn't want to do it... and I sure as hell don't want to touch ASUS update again, that was one scary experience.

Should I use the AWDFLASH thing I hear of? In the instructions it tells me to use a floppy ... is it possible to use a USB key instead, and if so, how? Would this just give me the same result as what ej52 tried to do for me by helping me make a bootable USB?


----------



## Vyker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Are those idle or load temps?

Try everest ultimate http://www.lavalys.com/support/downloads see if it gives different temps.

Good luck

Gyro











Here we go....

How bad is it?









Am I in need of some new kit?


----------



## ej52

@Wothy

I have made a new package 4 you








I have added a video and a app 2 test if the usb is bootable.
Heres the LINK let me know if it works









@Vyker

Those temps are way 2 high 4 idle








What are your voltages?
What cooling are you using?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vyker* 









Here we go....

How bad is it?









Am I in need of some new kit?

Ya that's warm for idle.

If this is your case below,there does not look like there is a lot of ventilation options.
Does it run cooler with the top panel off.

A tower case of some sort may be in order.

Gyro


----------



## Vyker

Yes, that is the case, frustratingly, I just moved off a tower case into this to save space...
I had a ThermalTake Eclipse beforehand.

There is space for 2x80mm Case fans, I might buy a couple, see how I get on.

On the flip side, is that just "warm" and I can still use it fine? or will I be causing some issues later down the line? As of now, the computer runs fine, and I can do what I want with the machine. Is it wrong to run it "warm"?

Also to note, I've now successfully upgraded to 5002







Using ej's bootable USB zip.

Thanks


----------



## Gyro

Ya couple more fans wouldn't hurt









You haven't said whether those are idle or load temps.

They are ok if load temps ,but not so if idle temps.

Glad your flash went ok.

Gyro


----------



## ej52

@Vyker

Try getting some cooling going on there








The CPU can survive those temps, but the MB temp should be atleast 30 @ idle

Glad 2 hear the flash went well









I have just recently started messing with bootable usb drives
making my own Ultimate Boot Usb for my mobo









Quick update on the modded bios i am currently talking 2 ppl over at bios-mods
looking 2 keep Project AM3 alive







will keep you all updated


----------



## Vyker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


You haven't said whether those are idle or load temps.


Sheepishly... Idle


----------



## Robit

Hi Gyro & you all! Well after getting my system running fine with the 940







..... My onboard Lan went







-got a card, My sound was going














-got a Card, now the primary PCI-E slot went! Am using the second slot, but seems tobe not running up to the primary slots performance







. In the Bios PCI-E slot shows Auto, should I set that to 108, what do you all think? Also I'll be looking for another MoBo







in Sept......... what are my best choices







(I'm considering the MSI 785GT-E63 with Win7 64Bit) Thanks to everyone


----------



## Gyro

Hey Robit, sorry to hear you board is ailing.









I would leave the pci-e on auto.

Have a look in cpu-z mb tab see if it's running a x16.

That MSI 785GT-E63 looks like a decent board. Bios has lots of options,it's got a vrm heatsink, which is lacking on most mid range boards







.

Here's hoping the ol' 32 hangs in till September.

Good luck

Gyro

Edit; Does it have any warranty left.


----------



## Robit

Hi Gyro! Thanks for the info............. didn"t think of CPU-Z, will take a look







(did-running X16, seems to be running better). I thought that my board was pushing it (3.5 years), but I was thinking the old girl(boy-you know that political thing) would last till Nov







I was wrong!. And yes, I've heard good things about MSI boards thats why I'm considering it & I have a MSI GTX260-OC's great! Again Thanks for your thought's


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

Hey Guys Can anyone giv me tips on getting my Corsair XMS2 2x2gb 800mhz running at 4-4-4=12 (its meant to run at that)i was able to but occasional blue screen ect.

Also i noticed people getting a 5600+Athlon x2 to 3.2ghz+ ive only ever used jumper free config AI overclock at 10x = 3.08ghz and to get it to run stable i had to enable Vcore Offset and that makes the cpu/Mobo get rather hot any tips?


----------



## ej52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx* 
Hey Guys Can anyone giv me tips on getting my Corsair XMS2 2x2gb 800mhz running at 4-4-4=12 (its meant to run at that)i was able to but occasional blue screen ect.

Also i noticed people getting a 5600+Athlon x2 to 3.2ghz+ ive only ever used jumper free config AI overclock at 10x = 3.08ghz and to get it to run stable i had to enable Vcore Offset and that makes the cpu/Mobo get rather hot any tips?

I would recommend looking at "Offical" Overclocking Guide - AMD Socket AM2 thats where i started









Your ram will not run at those speeds unless you set it manually or enable SLI Ready in bios

Vcore offset should really only be used when you need more than 1.6volts and in your case that is not needed









Take a look at my sig i am running at 3.4GHz @ 1.45 volts


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

Awsome ive just made a print out of the guide so ill give it a good bash tonite I am buying a titan Fenrir V2 CPU Cooler off a friend so if it fits ok ill try and match your speeds lol.

I found using the AI Overclock at x10 giving me 3.08Ghz and with Vcore offset on was kicking my load temps upto 68 degress is this because of the Vcore offset putting the voltage to high or the fact i am using stock cooling?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*


Awsome ive just made a print out of the guide so ill give it a good bash tonite I am buying a titan Fenrir V2 CPU Cooler off a friend so if it fits ok ill try and match your speeds lol.

I found using the AI Overclock at x10 giving me 3.08Ghz and with Vcore offset on was kicking my load temps upto 68 degress is this because of the Vcore offset putting the voltage to high or the fact i am using stock cooling?



vcore offset is setting the voltage to high,disable it if you have not already.

Gyro


----------



## ej52

Vcore offset adds 0.100 volts, so if your vcore is set to 1.3v it will actually be 1.4v


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ej52*


Vcore offset adds 0.100 volts, so if your vcore is set to 1.3v it will actually be 1.4v


It's .200v actually.So it's even higher than 1.5v likely.









@ xXUNLUCKYXx, can you post a cpu-z screenshot, cpu/mb/ram. thanks

Gyro


----------



## ej52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
It's .200v actually.So it's even higher than 1.5v likely.









@ xXUNLUCKYXx, can you post a cpu-z screenshot, cpu/mb/ram. thanks

Gyro

lies that sheet lies









I also saw that but when i set it it only offsets by 100mV









edit: they must have changed it in the newer bioses


----------



## Gyro

OK, let's say .100v - .200v offset







,plus whatever the boards overvolts it.

Mine for example is .044v ov, @ 1.300v in bios it is 1.344v actual.

Gyro


----------



## ej52

ok we will settle on that







lol


----------



## canadish

Recently reverted back to XP from Vista 64.The usb Wi-fi connection has to be configured now, I have no idea what to do. Any ideas.


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

Well i looked into my Bios last night and updated it to the latest version 5001 I then went on to read through the guide on Overclocking AM2 cpu/Memory/MOBO very clear and easy guide thanks very much Durch great job!









So after having a play with the settings i decided to focus on CPU i managed to clock it to 3.1ghz stable but as i am currently running stock cooling i was hitting 70+ degrees C running Orthos stress test so i think i will have to wait until i get my new CPU cooler. Any problems with running ASUS Probe v2 to gadge temps?

Forgot to post cpuz screen but its a first gen 90nm Athlon 5600+ x2 being 90nm will be the reason for so much heat i would imagine?


----------



## ej52

@canadish

Take a look at the mobos guide it will have all you need 2 know in there









@xXUNLUCKYXx

Glad the guide helped









Now i hope you flashed bios 5002 and not 5001 as they are 4 different
mobos as has been said so many times in this thread the past month

You should defo wait until you get better cooling 2 OC, 70 C is way 2
hot in my opinion







i am running at 40-45 C under full load

What is your Vcore set 2?

As far as ASUS Probe scrap it







use Everest or HWMonitor instead


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

My Vcore is set to 1.35v atm running my cpu at 3.05ghz stock for my chip is 2.8ghz,40 idle and upto about 65 under load ill uninstall probe tonite









Bios reads 1.35vcore but CPUz reads 1.392V or something close to that is this normal?

I just went home on my lunch break from work and managed to get my RAM at 4-4-4-12 2T 23 2.1v so hopefully it will be stable more testing tonite i think lol played a round of COD4 online for 20minutes and was running fine.

Yes your right it is 5002 not 5001 my bad


----------



## ej52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx* 
Yes your right it is 5002 not 5001 my bad









Good









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx* 
Bios reads 1.35vcore but CPUz reads 1.392V or something close to that is this normal?

Yes it's normal 4 the mobo 2 overvolt the cpu by about 40mV

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx* 
My Vcore is set to 1.35v atm running my cpu at 3.05ghz stock for my chip is 2.8ghz,40 idle and upto about 65 under load ill uninstall probe tonite









1.35v seems abit much 4 only a 200Mhz OC, i can OC to 3.2GHz on stock voltage


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

Ah in that case then im going to leave the Vcore at 1.3V and try get 3.1ghz as i was uping the voltage to about 1.4v/1.45v when trying that and i take it that will be kicking the heat up alot!

i have another question is there an option via the Bios to stop power going to the USB's when the machine is turned off? as my razer krate mouse light is really bright lol!


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

Ok running the cpu at 3.1ghz 1.3v temps are looking good hasnt hit 60 c yet so im very happy with that considering its still using stock cooling.

Unfortunately my Ram running at 4-4-4=12 2t 23 2.1v wasnt stable playing games after ten minutes they crash although Windows was still running fine any ideas?


----------



## Surprentis

having ram timing problems. I have amd phenom II x4 945 with 8gigs of OCZ Reaper HPC 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ2RPR10664GK (or click this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227289 ) and im trying to figure out what the ram timings should be for tcl, trcd trp tras trc for 1st information. and what the 2nd info should be which is twr trrd trwt twtr trtp 3rd info is twrrd twrwr trdrd tref. the voltage should be somewhere between 2.1 and 2.2 i guess. im guessing 1t/2t should be set to 2t. basically im getting random bsods. let me know what you guys think!

heres my ram cpu z


----------



## ej52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*


i have another question is there an option via the Bios to stop power going to the USB's when the machine is turned off? as my razer krate mouse light is really bright lol!


As far as i know the M2N series don't have a option in the bios will look at
adding it in my modded bios, would be a good addition









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*


Ok running the cpu at 3.1ghz 1.3v temps are looking good hasnt hit 60 c yet so im very happy with that considering its still using stock cooling.

Unfortunately my Ram running at 4-4-4=12 2t 23 2.1v wasnt stable playing games after ten minutes they crash although Windows was still running fine any ideas?


3.1GHz @1.3v looks better









As for the ram what is the DRAM frequency at? u can find it in CPU-Z


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*


having ram timing problems. I have amd phenom II x4 945 with 8gigs of OCZ Reaper HPC 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ2RPR10664GK (or click this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227289 ) and im trying to figure out what the ram timings should be for tcl, trcd trp tras trc for 1st information. and what the 2nd info should be which is twr trrd trwt twtr trtp 3rd info is twrrd twrwr trdrd tref. the voltage should be somewhere between 2.1 and 2.2 i guess. im guessing 1t/2t should be set to 2t. basically im getting random bsods. let me know what you guys think!

heres my ram cpu z










"Due to AMD CPU limitation, DDR2 1066 is supported by AM3/AM2+ CPU for one DIMM per channel only"

With 4 sticks you are probably going to have to run it @ 800mhz and oc via ref clock.

I'd leave them at 5-5-5-18-2t, 2.1v.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## The Fryer

yeah it is not going to like running all 4 channels at 1066. and running them like you are is the reason ur having bsod. i would fallow Gyro's advice, he is good. but if you want to run at 1066 you have to oc it, or pull out 1 stick per channel and deal with 4gb. you could try seeing if running it in dual channel or not in dual channel mode in the bios works. sorry i couldn't be much more help.


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

DRAM Freq was about 438mhz i can get it to boot fine on those timing with 2.1V but running Orthos RAM test kicks back errors and games freeze ect...

At no point have i changed my Mobo Voltage could this have something to do with it and what is the option called under the BIOS?


----------



## ej52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*


DRAM Freq was about 438mhz i can get it to boot fine on those timing with 2.1V but running Orthos RAM test kicks back errors and games freeze ect...

At no point have i changed my Mobo Voltage could this have something to do with it and what is the option called under the BIOS?


Could you please post a screenshot of cpu-z showing the cpu and memory tab
as it would be easier for me 2 help you that way


----------



## sirmonkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
"Due to AMD CPU limitation, DDR2 1066 is supported by AM3/AM2+ CPU for one DIMM per channel only"

With 4 sticks you are probably going to have to run it @ 800mhz and oc via ref clock.

I'd leave them at 5-5-5-18-2t, 2.1v.

Good luck

Gyro

as long as its a phenom II its not the limitation of the processor its a limitation of the motherboard.. the processor can handle 4 sticks at 1066 without any issues though you will most likely have to raise the NB voltage which in the case of the m2n-sli board means you have to raise the cpu voltage which also raises the NB voltage since the m2n-sli cant run separate voltages for the NB and cpu..


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

Well i went to take my heatsink off today removed clips pulled it off and the CPU came out with it stuck to the bottom of the heatsink will not budge so im going to have to have a bash at heating it up with a hair dryer and get a credit card to get it off, problem is i hadnt removed the cpu pin pressure clamp so the pins maybe bent







will take a good look tonite!


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

Update: Two broken off pins think i got them both out ok so as im on a budget ive ordered an AMD Athlon 7850 x2 for Â£35 AM2+ should arrive Friday and ill get it hope it works out after the mess off today


----------



## ZiNikor

I'm new to this forum and I need some help. Here's the validaton link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1331357

I need some help to find a good aftermarket-cooler for my CPU. It should be below 30$. I have looked at the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus but I don't know if it's compatible with my motherboard. Anyone that can help me?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sirmonkey*


as long as its a phenom II its not the limitation of the processor its a limitation of the motherboard.. the processor can handle 4 sticks at 1066 without any issues though you will most likely have to raise the NB voltage which in the case of the m2n-sli board means you have to raise the cpu voltage which also raises the NB voltage since the m2n-sli cant run separate voltages for the NB and cpu..


This is true w/the newer AM3 Ph II CPU's but not w/the original AM2+ CPU's and what Gyro said was true. Unless you have benchmarks scores, CPU-Z screens and stable 24 hour P95 runs to show proof of such than I would say stop encouraging such fiction.









Additionally the Newer AM3 CPU's have both the DDR2 and DDR3 ram controllers in them but only the DDR3 ram controllers can run DDR2-1066 and faster with all four slots populated and do it w/a 1T command rate while the DDR2 ram controller in the CPU's still lack the ability to run 4 sticks of ram at DDR2-1066 speeds. Sure you may be able to increse voltage to make it stable at DDR2-1066 but at what cost. I say it's not worth the life of your cpu to overvolt it to unsafe voltages just to get a stable 4 sticks of ram at DDR2-1066


----------



## ej52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I say it's not worth the life of your cpu to overvolt it to unsafe voltages just to get a stable 4 sticks of ram at DDR2-1066


Agreed 110%
















Did you see my post where i hit 1066 with all 4 DIMMS?

@xXUNLUCKYXx

Guess your names xXUNLUCKYXx 4 a reason








My CPU has stuck 2 the heatsink twice already but lucky no bent pins








Hope you have more luck with the new CPU









@ZiNikor

There should be no problems with the Hyper 212 Plus


----------



## ZiNikor

Quote:



@ZiNikor

There should be no problems with the Hyper 212 Plus











Thank you very much


----------



## dkmyirl

Hey everyone and thanks for all the help in the past but I find I'm in need once again.

I'm having an issue with the pc locking up if I leave it on and come back a while later. After it has done some power saving standby or sleep it comes back to life ok but it locks up for 20 secs every couple of secs.

I try to restart but it gets stuck on the windows is shutting down screen and I am left with no alternative but to power off. Now this is happening more often recently and now I find I'm getting the odd blue screen.

I ran ccleaner thinking I have corrupted the Win7 which has reduced the blue screens but the freezing is still happening.

I tried turning off power saving completely but it still seems to go into some type of standby, and then freezes.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkmyirl*


Hey everyone and thanks for all the help in the past but I find I'm in need once again.

I'm having an issue with the pc locking up if I leave it on and come back a while later. After it has done some power saving standby or sleep it comes back to life ok but it locks up for 20 secs every couple of secs.

I try to restart but it gets stuck on the windows is shutting down screen and I am left with no alternative but to power off. Now this is happening more often recently and now I find I'm getting the odd blue screen.

I ran ccleaner thinking I have corrupted the Win7 which has reduced the blue screens but the freezing is still happening.

I tried turning off power saving completely but it still seems to go into some type of standby, and then freezes.

Any help would be much appreciated.


Go to Windows cp,power options,on the left side of the page click "change when computer sleeps",on the next page set "put computer to sleep" to "never".
Do that for both performance and balanced settings.

see if that helps any.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## ej52

Hey all

If you are running a 955/965 on the M2N32 SLI DLX can you please tell me
if the bios shows 800MHz or is it just in windows, coz if it is just in windows 
i think i may have found a way 2 give full support


----------



## Insomniax

Hey all,

I finally got my hands on a 965 and did all the work that needed to be done as far as bios updates and whatnot. However as soon as i drop the cpu in the slot after resetting bios and all it comes up witht he new cpu detected/cmos checksum error. Keyboard is not recognized whatsoever. I switched it out for my old cpu and everything worked fine. So is it possible i got a DOA CPU since the keyboard refused to work when the 965 was in?


----------



## rusky1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Insomniax* 
Hey all,

I finally got my hands on a 965 and did all the work that needed to be done as far as bios updates and whatnot. However as soon as i drop the cpu in the slot after resetting bios and all it comes up witht he new cpu detected/cmos checksum error. Keyboard is not recognized whatsoever. I switched it out for my old cpu and everything worked fine. So is it possible i got a DOA CPU since the keyboard refused to work when the 965 was in?

That's exactly what mine did when i installed the 965. Make sure you have the 5001/5002 bios then plug in a ps2 keyboard and go into the bios. Set your CPU and RAM stock values. Then everything should boot up fine.


----------



## rusky1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
Hey all

If you are running a 955/965 on the M2N32 SLI DLX can you please tell me
if the bios shows 800MHz or is it just in windows, coz if it is just in windows
i think i may have found a way 2 give full support









I'm like 80% sure that my bios says 3800mhz (I'm overclocked). And that's how it should be since if you were at 800mhz in bios that would mean that your multiplier is set to 4x which would make it impossible to change it in Windows.

So whats your solution?


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rusky1*


That's exactly what mine did when i installed the 965. Make sure you have the 5001/5002 bios then plug in a ps2 keyboard and go into the bios. Set your CPU and RAM stock values. Then everything should boot up fine.


Ugh, I hate that. It is such a PITA. I keep one plugged in now at all times. I think that this problem is only in the most recent BIOS (well, the one that was first to support a ph3 quad on this mobo).

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate it.


----------



## Nutchos

@Insomniax: I think I had a similar problem with my 955 BE. Does your keyboard not work at all or between a few dozen restarts does it respond to a keystroke once in a while?

I found that every few restarts it would respond intermittently. What I did was restart over and over and kept spamming F10 + Delete to get into the bios first. If this was successfull I spammed F10 + Enter alternatingly to get it to save and quit current settings in the bios. What I was finding was that I had a short window of opportunity each restart before the keyboard died for good. I finally got it to save the bios and restart successfully which made the cmos checksum error go away. You can try it with usb keyboard, I got mine to work with ps2 though.

Ya it's kind of a wonky fix.

@EJ52:

The bios shows the max settings set in the bios. However, windows also shows these settings for me. Which is weird cause these settings can be way higher than stable (like 4.5ghz) just because I've set everything that high so I can play around with the multiplier/frequency in Nvidia Performance.

CPU-Z and Coretemp both report correct settings according to the current profile in the Nvidia Performance, however the BIOS and windows continue to report whatever the max settings were set at in the bios.

This leads to weird reporting in most Benchmark tools. 3dmark06 for example will also read max settings in the bios, disregarding the actuals set by Nvidia Perfomance tool.

So:

THe BIOS and Windows: always report the max settings currently saved in the BIOS.
Cpu-Z and Core temp: always report the actual speed set via Nvidia Performance.


----------



## Nutchos

Need some help:

Trying to install windows 7 but it stops responding at "Setup is starting...". I'm able to get all the way into the part where you pick your keyboard/language, than click install now. After that though it goes to the "Setup is starting..." screen (before you pick your hard drive) and stays there forever. I've left it for over 3hrs at one point.

I tried disabling usb support, it didn't help. I've updated my bios to latest 5001/5002 (which ever it was for the M2N32 SLI) but again, it hasn't helped.

Any ideas? Also sorry if the solution has been posted already, I wasn't able to find it in the thread.


----------



## Insomniax

OK so ps2 keyboard fixed it woot, no doa cpu







. Now im running into the issue that the multiplier isnt saving using nvidia tools. i went through the bios set everything to manual. Set voltage to 1.4 and multiplier up to 19.5. I did everything witht he guide as far as setting each core clock to 19.5 saving the profile as BOOT and going into the policies and making that out as the profile to do the overclocking with. Any ideas to why im still starting up with it registering only at a 4x multiplier?


----------



## rusky1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Insomniax*


OK so ps2 keyboard fixed it woot, no doa cpu







. Now im running into the issue that the multiplier isnt saving using nvidia tools. i went through the bios set everything to manual. Set voltage to 1.4 and multiplier up to 19.5. I did everything witht he guide as far as setting each core clock to 19.5 saving the profile as BOOT and going into the policies and making that out as the profile to do the overclocking with. Any ideas to why im still starting up with it registering only at a 4x multiplier?


I'm sorry to say but that's just how it is with the newer Phenoms... I have to go into Nvidia tools everytime i start up and change the multiplier from 4x to 19x. Its just one of the "bonuses" of having an unofficially supported CPU









It will even do it if you tell Nvidia Tools to use the OC'ed settings at startup.


----------



## ej52

Thx 4 the replies guys









So the bios reports the right speed? Even if not OC'd?

I am currently working on a bios mod and trying 2 isolate the code
that sets the fail safe 4x multiplier, now if the bios is reading the
CPU at its rated speed then i know where the code is (i think







)but 
if the bios reads the CPU at 800Mhz then its back to the drawing board


----------



## Insomniax

So been running through OC'ing for the last 2 or so hours fine tuning it. Ive managed to get 19x multiplier stable with like 1.4v or so, but with 19.5x im at 1.4125 or w/e but its blue screeneing when running OCCT to stress test it, but im seeing on other peoples validation that people got it to 20xwith only 1.4 volts. what am i missing here?

btw im running the 965 right now.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nutchos* 
Need some help:

Trying to install windows 7 but it stops responding at "Setup is starting...". I'm able to get all the way into the part where you pick your keyboard/language, than click install now. After that though it goes to the "Setup is starting..." screen (before you pick your hard drive) and stays there forever. I've left it for over 3hrs at one point.

I tried disabling usb support, it didn't help. I've updated my bios to latest 5001/5002 (which ever it was for the M2N32 SLI) but again, it hasn't helped.

Any ideas? Also sorry if the solution has been posted already, I wasn't able to find it in the thread.


Is this with your 955 installed?
If you have not already ,drop everything back to stock clocks.
I've heard others say sometimes Windows does not like installing on oc'd systems.
It could also be that the cpu is only running at 800mhz during install.
Can you put your 5000 back in and try.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Insomniax* 
So been running through OC'ing for the last 2 or so hours fine tuning it. Ive managed to get 19x multiplier stable with like 1.4v or so, but with 19.5x im at 1.4125 or w/e but its blue screeneing when running OCCT to stress test it, but im seeing on other peoples validation that people got it to 20xwith only 1.4 volts. what am i missing here?

btw im running the 965 right now.


Either more cpu volts(you should be safe to 1.5v as long as temps are good),it's booting into windows and crashes during stress test so you are fairly close.
Or try a lower cpu multi and higher ref clock.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## ej52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Insomniax* 
So been running through OC'ing for the last 2 or so hours fine tuning it. Ive managed to get 19x multiplier stable with like 1.4v or so, but with 19.5x im at 1.4125 or w/e but its blue screeneing when running OCCT to stress test it, but im seeing on other peoples validation that people got it to 20xwith only 1.4 volts. what am i missing here?

btw im running the 965 right now.

Those validations are not all stable, some people (like me) just like 2
push the CPU to its max that the board will allow


----------



## Insomniax

my temps are fine they are barely peeking 60C on full load during stress test. Gotta love the h50. Right now im stuck at 1.456v running 19x multiplier with 202mhz as my reference/fsb. Im just worried too much voltage = kills my processor faster, but if the temps are fine then it shouldnt matter?


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

Well the chip went in without a hitch 1.35V at 3.2GHZ from 2.8 Stock Also got my ram running at 4-4-4=12 2T 23 stable and cool really happy for only Â£35 i got what i wanted Starcraft2 is running with a 8 fps increase









New Chip AMD Athlon 7850 x2 BE (may try and get to run at 3.4 at some point)


----------



## Nutchos

So I finally got windows 7 to install. Disconnecting all but the target hard drive seemed to solve it.

However after installing Nvidia drivers and system tools, I'm not getting an option to modify the CPU multiplier under the CPU tab. I can change the HT bus but the multiplier drop down in missing. Any ideas? Right now I'm manually editing the NV profiles (with notepad) to change the multiplier.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Insomniax* 
my temps are fine they are barely peeking 60C on full load during stress test. Gotta love the h50. Right now im stuck at 1.456v running 19x multiplier with 202mhz as my reference/fsb. Im just worried too much voltage = kills my processor faster, but if the temps are fine then it shouldnt matter?

Well your temps are pretty close to the the limit(62c).

Lower the multi and use more ref clock.Let the mb do some of the work.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nutchos* 
So I finally got windows 7 to install. Disconnecting all but the target hard drive seemed to solve it.

However after installing Nvidia drivers and system tools, I'm not getting an option to modify the CPU multiplier under the CPU tab. I can change the HT bus but the multiplier drop down in missing. Any ideas? Right now I'm manually editing the NV profiles (with notepad) to change the multiplier.

Make sure Win 7 cp/power options is set to "performance".

Gyro


----------



## Nutchos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Make sure Win 7 cp/power options is set to "performance".

Gyro


That solved it. Thanks.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Insomniax*


Hey all,

I finally got my hands on a 965 and did all the work that needed to be done as far as bios updates and whatnot. However as soon as i drop the cpu in the slot after resetting bios and all it comes up witht he new cpu detected/cmos checksum error. Keyboard is not recognized whatsoever. I switched it out for my old cpu and everything worked fine. So is it possible i got a DOA CPU since the keyboard refused to work when the 965 was in?


You can use the 2009 or the 5002 bios and do not try 5001 as it is not for the M2N32 SLI Deluxe.


----------



## mapesdhs

(I asked this last year, but perhaps things have changed since then...)

Does anyone here have a Phenom II 940, or preferably 955/965, running ok on an
M2N32 WS Professional? I notice just the one entry on the thread home page, but
that's not much to go on re confidence in buying a 940 with any certainty it'll work.

I currently have a 6000+ @ 3225.

Thanks!!

Ian.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hi Ian,

This CPU-Z validation should be proof enough that you can at least run a X4 940 BE in the WS Pro. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=956408


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*


(I asked this last year, but perhaps things have changed since then...)

Does anyone here have a Phenom II 940, or preferably 955/965, running ok on an
M2N32 WS Professional? I notice just the one entry on the thread home page, but
that's not much to go on re confidence in buying a 940 with any certainty it'll work.

I currently have a 6000+ @ 3225.

Thanks!!

Ian.


I am running Athlon II CPUs on my WS Pro boards, so I believe it is very likely that the AM3 Phenom IIs will work just fine too. You need to use the 1802 BIOS though.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hi Ian,

This CPU-Z validation should be proof enough that you can at least run a X4 940 BE in the WS Pro. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=956408

Yes, I found that one from the thread home page. Is the owner here? Helloooo!
Any tips?









Ian.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrSwizz* 
I am running Athlon II CPUs on my WS Pro boards, so I believe it is very likely that the AM3 Phenom IIs will work just fine too. You need to use the 1802 BIOS though.

I read a couple of posts from people who tried a 955/965 and couldn't get
it to work.

Checking prices, looks like things have become a bit more expensive
recently. Maybe I'll try and bag a 940 from eBay...

Thanks!!

Ian.

PS. Meanwhile, I'm redoing the 6000+ installation. The current temps/voltage,
etc., are all whacko. Current spec:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/mysystemsummary2.txt


----------



## rusky1

Hey guys, I need some help. Trying to get 4.0ghz stable on my 965.

I previously had it completely stable at stock volts @ 3.8ghz. I upgraded from the zalman 9700 to an H50 with a push pull configuration using CM Excalibur fans. The CPU idles at 38/39 degrees with it.

I tried upping the Vcore and went all the way up to 1.488V from 1.4V and it got a bit better but but its still crashing about 30sec - 1 min into OCCT. This is telling me that my Vcore isn't the issue and something else is...

Anybody have any ideas?

I went into "Advanced Voltage Control" but am not sure which voltages I am supposed to play with or even their stock values... All are set to auto.


----------



## ej52

@mapesdhs
Why not go for the 945?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rusky1*


Hey guys, I need some help. Trying to get 4.0ghz stable on my 965.

I previously had it completely stable at stock volts @ 3.8ghz. I upgraded from the zalman 9700 to an H50 with a push pull configuration using CM Excalibur fans. The CPU idles at 38/39 degrees with it.

I tried upping the Vcore and went all the way up to 1.488V from 1.4V and it got a bit better but but its still crashing about 30sec - 1 min into OCCT. This is telling me that my Vcore isn't the issue and something else is...

Anybody have any ideas?

I went into "Advanced Voltage Control" but am not sure which voltages I am supposed to play with or even their stock values... All are set to auto.


Do you really need it @ 4GHz ?









I find that the ram is normally the culprit in stress tests, so if you want a
higher clock on the CPU try lowering the the ram clock.

If you really want 4GHz stable on AM2 boards you will most likely have to
push crazy voltages into the CPU and NB which is not worth


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
If you really want 4GHz stable on AM2 boards you will most likely have to push crazy voltages into the CPU and NB which is not worth









This will probably be the case for you. I can hit 3.3ghz on stock voltage, 3.5ghz at 1.425v and 3.7ghz I was never able to acheive with 1.5v. And I'm pretty sure if I did try for it again I would need 1.55v or more.

I know my board is the SLI variant but you might have to reach for the sky to get 4ghz out of it.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
@mapesdhs
Why not go for the 945?

Not until I can be sure it'll work, ie. find someone else has done it already.
It's a risk re the expense I can't afford.

Ian.


----------



## rusky1

Ah that's too bad









I don't feel too comfortable putting more than 1.5V into my cpu. I guess I'll just stick with 3.8 for now and then get a new mobo once bulldozer comes out.


----------



## princip

Hey guys
I'm getting
Nvstor 64 errors (129) all over the place
I've tried windows default drivers and nvidia's nforce
I'm running windows 2008 R2 but i've had the same problem in 32 and 64 bit windows 7
The problem seems to be to do with a RAID setup. Which I don't have.
Raid is turned off in the bios.
I have three HD's each with three partitions.
the problem ussualy occurs when i'm doing something like watch a film or extract etc..

At the moment i've only got my primary hard drive plugged in and the problem does not seem to be occuring.
I'm pretty sure it's something to do with the drivers since I don't have the problem in xp or ubuntu.
Any ideas.... I'm really desperate here


----------



## ej52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mapesdhs* 
Not until I can be sure it'll work, ie. find someone else has done it already.
It's a risk re the expense I can't afford.

Ian.

I to a look at the bios for the M2N32 WS Pro, it only has AGESA V3.1.7.0
and the CPUCODE and MEMINIT have not been updated for the higher
AM2+/AM3 CPU's so i would not advice getting them even though i have
seen 2-3 posts claiming that they work.

I think the reason ASUS is not releasing an update is not because the CPU
won't work but instead that the M2N32 WS Pro bios has no space for the
update due to it having more ROMS for the extra features it has.

If you really want 1 of the CPU's you listed i could do a bios mod for you


----------



## mapesdhs

ej52 writes:
> AM2+/AM3 CPU's so i would not advice getting them even though i
> have seen 2-3 posts claiming that they work.

The 940 does work, I've seen confirmed CPU-IDs, but the 945 is an unknown I think.

> I think the reason ASUS is not releasing an update is not because the CPU

Nope; they haven't released a new BIOS because they simply don't care (I asked).
The newer CPUs would work just fine if they could be bothered doing the work.

> If you really want 1 of the CPU's you listed i could do a bios mod for you









How would that work? You reckon you get it so a 965 would work ok?

Ian.


----------



## ej52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mapesdhs* 
How would that work? You reckon you get it so a 965 would work ok?

Yes i can mod it 2 add full support for all AM3 CPU's upto the 945 but
the 955/965 would still need 2 use Ntune or MSR tweaker.
This would however be flashed at your own risk as i can't test it on
my mobo, if you want 2 know more about bios mods check here

I am currently working on a mod 2 add full support to the M2N32 SLI DLX
for 955/965 and the X6's.


----------



## mapesdhs

ej52 writes:
> Yes i can mod it 2 add full support for all AM3 CPU's upto the 945 but

That sounds very cool! Btw, what's the difference between the 940 and 945?
Is it cache size?

> ... the 955/965 would still need 2 use Ntune or MSR tweaker.

What does one need to do?

> This would however be flashed at your own risk as i can't test it on
> my mobo, if you want 2 know more about bios mods check here

Thanks! I've been pondering trying to obtain a 2nd board to expt with.

> I am currently working on a mod 2 add full support to the M2N32 SLI
> DLX for 955/965 and the X6's.

The X6s aswell? Now that really would be one heck of an upgrade!

Do you have to work in support for these CPUs on a case by case basis?
By that I mean, does sorting it out for one (say the 955) automatically
mean it can then work for others? (965) Or does each addition have to
be dealt with separately?

I'm assuming that if you did have a BIOS replacement for the SLI DLX, it
wouldn't work with the WS Pro.

Hmm, I'll keep an eye out, perhaps if I can find another WS Pro board,
I could send it to you for you to work with? Would that help? The key
thing is that for it to be of any use, I'd still need the PCIX slots to be
functional.

Fascinating stuff! Good to see someone is taking up the challenge of
pushing these boards to their logical limits, even if ASUS can't be bothered.
If it were up to me, I'd make it compulsory for board makers to add support
for all compatible CPUs.

I think for the moment I'll try and find a 940, but if I can find another WS
Pro board maybe I could send it to you to work on if you think there's a
chance you could add 1090T support (or is this not necessary re the way
you create these mods?)

Thanks!

Ian.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
Yes i can mod it 2 add full support for all AM3 CPU's upto the 945 but
the 955/965 would still need 2 use Ntune or MSR tweaker.
This would however be flashed at your own risk as i can't test it on
my mobo, if you want 2 know more about bios mods check here

I am currently working on a mod 2 add full support to the M2N32 SLI DLX
for 955/965 and the X6's.

At that site it looks like they've been working on tweaking the M2N-SLI Deluxe to support x6 CPU's. That'd be nice but they don't seem to be making much progress.


----------



## ej52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mapesdhs* 
That sounds very cool! Btw, what's the difference between the 940 and 945?
Is it cache size?

945 can be used in AM2/AM2+/AM3 boards, 940 only AM2/AM2+
945 has DDR2/DDR3 memory controller, 940 only DDR2
so the 945 is future proof where as the 940 is not









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mapesdhs* 
> ... the 955/965 would still need 2 use Ntune or MSR tweaker.
What does one need to do?

Check out the first page of this thread look at the datasheet there is a
guide on getting the 955/965 working

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mapesdhs* 
Do you have to work in support for these CPUs on a case by case basis?
By that I mean, does sorting it out for one (say the 955) automatically
mean it can then work for others? (965) Or does each addition have to
be dealt with separately?

The mod consists of taking updated code from newer donor boards mainly
the chrosshair series

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mapesdhs* 
I'm assuming that if you did have a BIOS replacement for the SLI DLX, it
wouldn't work with the WS Pro.

Correct! as the WS Pro has extra features eg. PCI-X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mapesdhs* 
Fascinating stuff! Good to see someone is taking up the challenge of
pushing these boards to their logical limits, even if ASUS can't be bothered.
If it were up to me, I'd make it compulsory for board makers to add support
for all compatible CPUs.

The mods for M2N series started awhile back and from what i can see ASUS
just took the modded bios and made it BETA, lazy twats









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mapesdhs* 
I think for the moment I'll try and find a 940, but if I can find another WS
Pro board maybe I could send it to you to work on if you think there's a
chance you could add 1090T support (or is this not necessary re the way
you create these mods?)

Well if the bios chip on the WS Pro is removable (which i doubt) then you
don't need another board just a spare bios chip for testing the mod incase something goes wrong









I don't think sending the board would be an option as i am in South Africa









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
At that site it looks like they've been working on tweaking the M2N-SLI Deluxe to support x6 CPU's. That'd be nice but they don't seem to be making much progress.









The mod is still ongoing








The x6 CPU's should work but will still require Ntune or MSR tweaker
we won't know until someone actually takes the risk and buys a x6


----------



## mapesdhs

ej52 writes:
> so the 945 is future proof where as the 940 is not









Ah, I see! Thanks for the info.

> Check out the first page of this thread look at the datasheet there is a
> guide on getting the 955/965 working

It menions a BIOS which of course isn't available for my board. Bit of a risk
doing something similar with the 1802 BIOS for the WS Pro. Unlikely to
work I'd have thought. Probably only viable if you made a newer BIOS.

> The mod consists of taking updated code from newer donor boards
> mainly the chrosshair series

Hmm, how would you handle support for the other things like PCIX?
Just reuse the existing code?

> Correct! as the WS Pro has extra features eg. PCI-X

Yup, I use this a lot.

> The mods for M2N series started awhile back and from what i can see
> ASUS just took the modded bios and made it BETA, lazy twats









Typical!

> Well if the bios chip on the WS Pro is removable (which i doubt) then you

I think it is, as there's this eBay BIN item:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=380099456581

> I don't think sending the board would be an option as i am in South Africa









Without the board though, how could you develop a new BIOS to support
the 955/965 or X6s?

> The x6 CPU's should work but will still require Ntune or MSR tweaker
> we won't know until someone actually takes the risk and buys a x6

Oh, I thought someone had it working already. :}

Ian.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
The mod is still ongoing








The x6 CPU's should work but will still require Ntune or MSR tweaker
we won't know until someone actually takes the risk and buys a x6









Well last I heard they were a no go with the M2N-SLI Deluxe. Though with the 5001 BIOS the quad-core AM3 CPU's are compatible, but not the hexa-cores.


----------



## ej52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
Well last I heard they were a no go with the M2N-SLI Deluxe. Though with the 5001 BIOS the quad-core AM3 CPU's are compatible, but not the hexa-cores.

I was talking about the modded bios not the 5xxx BETA bios as
the 5xxx bios do not have the latest AGESA and CPUCODE.


----------



## The Fryer

hello everyone, time for another idea. would lapping my zalman 9700 and cpu help my temps any? it is not at its threshold yet, but if i push more i am going to need some more head room on my temp. i know that my 9700 is not the greatest cooler as it is, but works great for 3.4-3.5ghz with 1.4 v core, keeps it just below max remp under full load.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
I was talking about the modded bios not the 5xxx BETA bios as
the 5xxx bios do not have the latest AGESA and CPUCODE.

Oh, I gotcha.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
hello everyone, time for another idea. would lapping my zalman 9700 and cpu help my temps any? it is not at its threshold yet, but if i push more i am going to need some more head room on my temp. i know that my 9700 is not the greatest cooler as it is, but works great for 3.4-3.5ghz with 1.4 v core, keeps it just below max remp under full load.

I had a 9700 when I first got my 940 and saw a 10c idle increase in temps alone. You could lap it but who's to say you'll see any decent drops? You know you'll get a drop if you got a better air cooler and did a push/pull setup. I honestly think it is worth the money/effort.


----------



## ej52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
hello everyone, time for another idea. would lapping my zalman 9700 and cpu help my temps any? it is not at its threshold yet, but if i push more i am going to need some more head room on my temp. i know that my 9700 is not the greatest cooler as it is, but works great for 3.4-3.5ghz with 1.4 v core, keeps it just below max remp under full load.

You would most likely only see 2-3 degrees decrease
so if you really want lower temps time for a new cooler


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
You would most likely only see 2-3 degrees decrease
so if you really want lower temps time for a new cooler









Quick reminder of the handy reference I mentioned before:

http://www.frostytech.com/articlevie...ID=2233&page=4

Ian.


----------



## Verto

hello, i have an m2n32-sli deluxe. im running bios revision 5002. recently changed from a 6000+ to a 965 black. i am running windows 7 x64

i followed the tutorial in this thread to get it up and running. i keep running in to one issue however. I believe i have all my settings in the bios correctly. I have installed the nvidia system tools v6.06 (latest) and adjusted the multipliers for the cpu to x17 so that it shows correctly in cpu-z. the problem i am having is when i go to change the HT multipler it hangs. cpu-z is showing my HT link as 200mhz, aka 1x multiplier. i've looked at the 14 members running the 965 and they all have HT multiplier at 5x allowing the HT link to go to 1ghz.

I have tried a fresh install of windows with the same result. i have also tried multiple versions of nvidia systems tools with again the same result. (system tools freezes when i change HT multiplier).

here's my cpu-z screen:
http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/1540/40249542.png

compared to this one:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=956484

does anyone have any idea what i'm doing wrong?


----------



## N2Gaming

You should make sure your HT multiplier is set to 5 times in your bios and if that's not the issue then try uninstalling your CPU-Z and installing an older version just to see if that makes a difference. Do you have any other software that is showing your HT link at 200x1 ?


----------



## Verto

my ht multiplier is indeed set to 5x in bios. using cpu-z 1.53 is giving me the same result, both standalone version, no install.

nvidia control panel system info is also showing ht link at 200x1.

edit: i threw my 6000+ back in just to be 100% sure it's not my mobo.
here's the results:

at startup all settings on auto:
http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/7606/70291633.png

after i changed HT multiplier in nvidia control panel.
http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/1507/17254829.png

so this confirms 2 things, 1) my mobo works with HT at 5x perfectly. 2) nvidia control panel can change the HT multiplier on the 6000+

edit again: so i got it to work. i disabled pretty much everything in bios, and then took out my second video card. it worked.

now i just need to figure out how to get it to work with 2 cards in SLI and such.


----------



## mapesdhs

Verto writes:
> edit again: so i got it to work. i disabled pretty much everything in bios, and
> then took out my second video card. it worked.

Did it work before you took out the extra gfx card, but after you'd done all
the BIOS disabling? How odd, why would having a 2nd gfx card lock down
the HT multiplier...

Ian.


----------



## Verto

i'm not sure. i want to say no. i've tried everything pretty much.

i've had it working twice now, both times with only 1 gfx card. each time i go to put the other back in and reboot it gets screwed again.

im not sure if it is the gfx cards or if it is something to do with my reboot sequences. i saved the one bios settings that worked and reloaded them and it still didn't work again with 1 card. seems to be a very weird bug.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Verto*


i'm not sure. i want to say no. i've tried everything pretty much.

i've had it working twice now, both times with only 1 gfx card. each time i go to put the other back in and reboot it gets screwed again.

im not sure if it is the gfx cards or if it is something to do with my reboot sequences. i saved the one bios settings that worked and reloaded them and it still didn't work again with 1 card. seems to be a very weird bug.


Have you updated the mb chipset drivers for Win 7?

Go here http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_...bit_15.53.html to get them.

Not sure if they will help, but worth a shot.

Good luck

Gyro

edit; N2Gaming had a HT multi x1 problem some time agohttp://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...-club-327.html, maybe next time he drops by he can share what he did to fix it.It read quite a few pages past that post but did not find a post with a solution.


----------



## 1spike

Hello everyone,well iam the proud owner of a new x4 945 that i just ordred form Newegg,as you can see iam runing the M2n32sli deluxe ,if anyone wants to give me some pointers on getting the new cpu to work please feel free to give me some advice. I have already used the onboard bios flash to update to 5002 and thats it so far,i have not reset the bios is that somthing i need to do also ? What A NOOB


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1spike*


Hello everyone,well iam the proud owner of a new x4 945 that i just ordred form Newegg,as you can see iam runing the M2n32sli deluxe ,if anyone wants to give me some pointers on getting the new cpu to work please feel free to give me some advice. I have already used the onboard bios flash to update to 5002 and thats it so far,i have not reset the bios is that somthing i need to do also ? What A NOOB










When you are ready to install the 945 just reset bios to defaults,replace cpu,then reset cmos, remove battery and move jumper to pins 2-3 for 30 seconds, move jumper pins back to 1-2, replace battery,reboot,set bios to defaults,save and exit.

That should get you up and running.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## 1spike

This may be a stupid question but will the new cpu boot on the old bios?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1spike* 
This may be a stupid question but will the new cpu boot on the old bios?

I don't think anyone has tried.
You have the latest installed so you are good to go.
Why do you ask?

Gyro


----------



## 1spike

by reset to default you mean to use eazy flash again to reflash the 5002 bios to the new cpu







also just to make sure you uninstall batt first then set jumpers correct or set jumpers then uninstall batt


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1spike* 
by reset to default you mean to use eazy flash again to reflash the 5002 bios to the new cpu







also just to make sure you uninstall batt first then set jumpers correct or set jumpers then uninstall batt

While in the bios setup(delete) just hit F5(reset to defaults) and then F10(save and exit).You only need to do this just before you replace the cpu.

Pull the battery first then move jumper, then move jumper back then replace battery.

Gyro


----------



## 1spike

Thanks Gyro


----------



## mapesdhs

1spike's post provoked a thought - with respect to better options for my M2N32 WS Pro,
could I also in theory use a 945 instead of a 940?

Ian.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mapesdhs* 
1spike's post provoked a thought - with respect to better options for my M2N32 WS Pro,
could I also in theory use a 945 instead of a 940?

Ian.

You would lose the unlocked multi of the 940,and the surety of it working.

But the 945 may very well work with 2001 bios,no one knows because it 's never been tried.

You can be the first.









Good luck

Gyro


----------



## mapesdhs

Gyro writes:
> You would lose the unlocked multi of the 940,and the surety of it working.

Oh, so the 945 is not a BE part? Ah well.

> You can be the first.









Er, perhaps not... :}

Still haven't seen any 940s I can afford though, so not an issue for the moment.

Ian.


----------



## KGimmy

Do you know if C&Q will work fine with 5002 + 945 (or 940)?

Thank you!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KGimmy* 
Do you know if C&Q will work fine with 5002 + 945 (or 940)?

Thank you!

Yes it should work fine.

Gyro


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KGimmy* 
Do you know if C&Q will work fine with 5002 + 945 (or 940)?

Thank you!

works for me even with my overclock.


----------



## KGimmy

I have a strange trouble.

My C&Q stopped working.

I have a 5600+ windsor (2.8)

C&Q is enabled in bios and in windows 7 64bit, but it is locked to 2.8 with 0% cpu usage...

Can you help me please?

Thx!

^^


----------



## ej52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KGimmy*


I have a strange trouble.

My C&Q stopped working.

I have a 5600+ windsor (2.8)

C&Q is enabled in bios and in windows 7 64bit, but it is locked to 2.8 with 0% cpu usage...

Can you help me please?

Thx!

^^


It would help if you said which board you have


----------



## KGimmy

Sorry!

Asus m2n32 sli deluxe


----------



## octhunder

i want to put 2 WD black caviar 32mb buffer 640gb in raid 0. and i have , of course, asus m2-n32 sli deluxe mb. can you please tell me the steps 1by1 ?i know i have to hit f10 durring post screen. but nothing happend


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *octhunder*


i want to put 2 WD black caviar 32mb buffer 640gb in raid 0. and i have , of course, asus m2-n32 sli deluxe mb. can you please tell me the steps 1by1 ?i know i have to hit f10 durring post screen. but nothing happend


 Read your motherboards user manual. There are quite a few steps and they all start from with in the bios settings.


----------



## octhunder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Read your motherboards user manual. There are quite a few steps and they all start from with in the bios settings.










did that. i said nothin happens when i hit f10


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *octhunder*


did that. i said nothin happens when i hit f10


Sorry but I have never set up RAID on these mobo's.


----------



## mapesdhs

I've only done it using a separate SAS card, and not yet as a system disk. Here are my
benchmark results if anyone's interested:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/diskdata.html

(so far tested with 2 x 1TB SATA 7200rpm, and 2 x 450GB 15K SAS)

As N2Gaming says though, your motherboard manual should have all the info you
need, though ASUS' website may have extra docs, FAQs, etc.

Ian.


----------



## ej52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *octhunder*


did that. i said nothin happens when i hit f10


Have you enabled raid in the bios?


----------



## 1spike

Well just installed my 945 went great







Replaced my old 5200+ processor went form processor 5.6-7.3 Memory 5.6-7.3 , next will be my vid card plan on getting a 460 or 465 . Want to thank everyone for their help Overclockers.net RULES


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1spike*


Well just installed my 945 went great







Replaced my old 5200+ processor went form processor 5.6-7.3 Memory 5.6-7.3 , next will be my vid card plan on getting a 460 or 465 . Want to thank everyone for their help Overclockers.net RULES










Get the MSI GTX 460 Cyclone 1GB if you can afford it. This is a great Military grade card that should last you many years.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Get the MSI GTX 460 Cyclone 1GB if you can afford it. This is a great Military grade card that should last you many years.










Whoa, what denotes "military grade components"?


----------



## 1spike

The MSI GTX 460 Cyclone uses military class components including Hi-C capacitors with Tantalum cores, along with solid state chokes which will help improve the card's stability during overclocking. 
Hi-C Cap provides more precise GPU voltage. 
SSC (Solid State Chock) has No Buzz noise and higher current for better overclocking ability. 
All Solid CAP for longer lifespan. SOUNDS GOOD TO ME!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1spike*


The MSI GTX 460 Cyclone uses military class components including Hi-C capacitors with Tantalum cores, along with solid state chokes which will help improve the card's stability during overclocking. 
Hi-C Cap provides more precise GPU voltage. 
SSC (Solid State Chock) has No Buzz noise and higher current for better overclocking ability. 
All Solid CAP for longer lifespan. SOUNDS GOOD TO ME!


All of that ^ up there and the board is a non reference design so it uses a better cooler on a shorter card w/the 2x 6 pin PCIe power cables attatching to the side of the card rather than on the top. This makes for some really nice cable management.


----------



## mapesdhs

If it can't take an RF pulse though then it ain't 'military'. Besides, the name doesn't mean
much since defense products don't use such new items. Have a look at the systems
made by CRI.

If it was true 'military grade', it would cost thousands. Using 'better' components
doesn't make it a military-grade product that could/would be used in any kind of
battlefield scenario.

It's just another marketing gimmick.

Ian.


----------



## N2Gaming

Yeah most electronics can not handle a big dose of EMP. I learned that from Toy Story j/k. In any event you are correct but the parts that they are using can handle higher temperatures and what not thus they are possibly used in military scenarios like out in the deserts. I don't think that our military uses all high cost materials for every computer do you?


----------



## 1spike

Yea your right , if i got that card from the govt it would cost ten times as much and only work once.


----------



## mapesdhs

N2Gaming writes:
> ... thus they are possibly used in military scenarios ...

No, they won't be.

> I don't think that our military uses all high cost materials for every computer do you?

Actually yes, if it's to be out in the field at all. Requirements for reliability,
security, robustness, protection, etc. are far higher than civilian parts. And they
simply don't use new items in that way. It takes a long time before a part becomes
trusted enough to be used for defense products, which is why the 486
and other chips are still used so much because they're well understood.

Think about it: would you put your trust as a soldier in something that's
being driven by consumer driver software?? No thanks...

Like I say, have a look at what CRI produces. Their version of the SGI Indy
in laptop form was a good example: only available as a max-spec config,
it could withstand direct bullet strikes (armoured), was EMP-proof, weighed
27lbs and cost $37500.

When it comes to warfare, doing things on the cheap is dumb. You get
what you pay for...

More likely gfx defense products use customised ASICs, perhaps based on
earlier generations of GPUs for which most bugs have been resolved. Prior
to that it was all SGI and E&S. Probably still is for some high-end tasks like
large sat imagery (50GB+ image files).

Ian.

PS. My early VR research (1995) was funded by Lockheed (unmanned RUV
control); I learned a fair bit about these issues from the people I met. Here's
the system I wrote, at a time when PCs didn't have proper 3D gfx yet:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/research/undrsea5.jpg
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/research/undrsea6.jpg


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1spike*


The MSI GTX 460 Cyclone uses military class components including Hi-C capacitors with Tantalum cores, along with solid state chokes which will help improve the card's stability during overclocking. 
Hi-C Cap provides more precise GPU voltage. 
SSC (Solid State Chock) has No Buzz noise and higher current for better overclocking ability. 
All Solid CAP for longer lifespan. SOUNDS GOOD TO ME!


OIC, thanks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


All of that ^ up there and the board is a non reference design so it uses a better cooler on a shorter card w/the 2x 6 pin PCIe power cables attatching to the side of the card rather than on the top. This makes for some really nice cable management.










Thanks, N2.

@mapesdhs, THAT is pretty cool stuff. And thanks for the info.


----------



## Brian_

Has anyone tried out the amd 6 core processor yet in the m2n sli?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brian_*


Has anyone tried out the amd 6 core processor yet in the m2n sli?


I don't recal any one trying it yet. I would not hold your breath on it working though. It may be possible w/a modified bios but who knows if we will ever get one for these mobo's.


----------



## Brian_

yea it would be nice to throw it in my sig rig, to give me time to get some extra money for the mobo and ram.


----------



## 1spike

Was wondering if overclocking my cpu a amd945 c3 to lets say 3.4 to 3.6 would that really make much of a differance on the preformance of my rig for gaming. Just dont know if it worth the hassle.


----------



## Slink

if (cpu_cores > 4) {that's overkill}; //especially on this mobo, but it would be pretty cool to see


----------



## 1spike

Iam running Everest trial version and i see that dimm 1 says Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400 C4 - 1GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM ([email protected] [email protected] i believe the first section 5-5-5ect. is the latency and speed but whats the second part apply to the 4-4-4 etc. thanks


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1spike*


Iam running Everest trial version and i see that dimm 1 says Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400 C4 - 1GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM ([email protected] [email protected] i believe the first section 5-5-5ect. is the latency and speed but whats the second part apply to the 4-4-4 etc. thanks


The second set are the timings for 533mhz.
If you look at the spd tab in cpu-z,you will see the timings and volts (jedec)specs for all the speeds your ram can run at.
The lower the freq, the tighter the timings.

Gyro


----------



## jukums

Hello. I just installed a Phenom II 965 BE in my m2n32 sli deluxe, but I'm having some difficulties. When I power on the monitor doesn't seem to pick up a signal and the comp shuts itself off 3-5 secs after I power on (it appears I'm getting power to everything, but not long enough for the monitor to start). When I change my voltage on the power supply from 115v to 230v, comp appears to be getting sufficient power, but no signal on monitor and second dvd drive (not a sata hook up; first dvd drive is sata). Here are my specs:

XP OS with Service Pack 2
AMD Athlon 64 3800+
2.41 GHz, 2 GB Ram (Patriot)
Hitachi 150 GB HD

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!!!

Jukums


----------



## jukums

I seem to think it's the power supply. I'm running a Thermaltake Purepower 500 ATX 12v 2.0


----------



## The Fryer

please click on userCP and fill in your specs, maybe we can help you some that way.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jukums* 
I seem to think it's the power supply. I'm running a Thermaltake Purepower 500 ATX 12v 2.0

Sounds like this ^ is very possible.


----------



## The Fryer

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817153052 judging by specs i don't think it is the psu unless he has a high draw GPU.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817153052 judging by specs i don't think it is the psu unless he has a high draw GPU.


So your saying the power supply can't be defective!


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


So your saying the power supply can't be defective!


no not saying it cant be defective bud.. any electronic device can be defective or have a defect. but i have seen issues like that several times, and the end results have been from a bad install, to un supported bios, to something else causing the issue.. and if it was running fine with his 3800, then it shouldn't have a problem at least posting with his 965be.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


no not saying it cant be defective bud.. any electronic device can be defective or have a defect. but i have seen issues like that several times, and the end results have been from a bad install, to un supported bios, to something else causing the issue.. and if it was running fine with his 3800, then it shouldn't have a problem at least posting with his 965be.


True true. The 965 will draw more power from the power supply as it is a 125w CPU. The 3800+ draws any where from 35w, 65w or 89w depending on the model. If the power supply was just barely getting the job done when he was using the 3800+ then this is how this could happen very easily.


----------



## jukums

My ps is drawing enough power for my 3800, but not enough for my Phenom at 115v. But I don't understand why certain components (e.g. dvd drive, monitor) aren't functioning at 220v. I thought I was a defective graphics card at first, but it's functioning properly with the 3800 along with the dvd drive. You think I should start over and reinstall the bios or should I just pick up another ps?


----------



## The Fryer

when you change your psu to 220v stuff in your computer will light up. but wont actually work because the psu is only putting out around half the voltage. in order to use the 220v circuit in the psu it has to be hooked to 220v wall receptacle. that switch is designed so it can be hooked into 220v and function properly. but your monitor and everything else will normally only run off of 110v. but in the U.S. the standard code for wiring a household is 110-120v.


----------



## jukums

Thanks for clarifying Fryer. I'll disconnect the second dvd drive that's connected to the power supply. If that doesn't work (doubt it will), I'll shop for another ps. You have any recommendations? What do you think about the Corsair 750?


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey jukums what happens when you try to use the power supply on the 110v setting. It sounds like you may have a pretty old psu just by that not being an auto switching power supply. I think most power supplies sold today are auto switching from 110v to 220v.

If you are interested in buying a new power supply, I have a Corsair HX650W modular PSU brand new still rapped in the original cellophane plastic rapper for sale. It is listed in my Main PC componants for sale thread linked in my sig. If you can't look at it because you don't have enough rep then I'll just tell you about it here just in case. It is listed for $80.00 shipped. Here is the same exact PSU at the egg. W/my power supply you won't have to do any Mail In Rebates nor pay any taxes or shipping charges. $80.00 flat and I mail it to you. Can't get any better of a deal than that IMO.


----------



## Jonny88

Hi there

To get started here is my CPU-Z Validation (Just noticed it says I have an opteron, I don't...)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1358943

I'm having a problem with my mobo, I've just tried to upgrade to a Phenom 8450 from a X2 4200+ and from 3GB to 6GB of RAM.

The RAM was giving me a complete headache, causing instability and memtest errors, even though there was nothing physically wrong with it







some sort of compatability issue I think.

So I unistalled the RAM and now I have noticed something much worse, my HDD performance has dropped from around 130Mb/s to just 80Mb/s under HDTune!!! Whats going on??? The only change to the system from my previous result was the phenom being added as well as lots of software and driver updates.

SO I thought a reinstall of windows would cure this, but it hasn't! Even tried rolling back to BIOS 2209 and I haven't got my speed back?? I've tried the Nforce 15.45 drivers for the sata and it hasn't fixed it?? Does anybody know whats wrong here? What BIOS and Drivers will give me the best results here?

To show what I mean, here are some screenshots, both on the same system, but of win7 and win xp. I have two drives so have done them both to show its not a drive fault. Win7 is getting the performance XP had 2 weeks ago before I tried any upgrades on my PC. The graph is strange because of the way it is so flat on XP and also, CPU use is VERY high at 30% I only had about 7% before IIRC.

Under XP
http://imagebin.org/111022
http://imagebin.org/111023

Windows 7
http://imagebin.org/111025
http://imagebin.org/111026

Many Thanks
Jonny


----------



## 1spike

Hey N2Gaming how do the 8800gtx,s work in sli configuration


----------



## mapesdhs

Good question 1spike!

N2Gaming, I'd be intrigued to see how your GTX SLI setup compares to the 8800GT SLI
tests I've run:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/pctests.html
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/stalkercopbench.txt

Ian.


----------



## 1spike

yea i was just wondering because i may get a new vid card,and was intrested on the preformance of 2 vs say a gtx460


----------



## Jonny88

Relating to my HDD problem above, I think it may be some sort of power management issue, as when the CPU is loaded with SuperPI MOD the performance goes back to how it should be. I have been using the AMD Processor Drivers instead of the old AMD Cool N Quiet Drivers, thats the only difference I can think of. Any body else had this issue or know how to fix it? Preferably I would like to leave CNQ on as I like the silence, but I dont see why I need to sacrifice HDD performance for CPU temps!


----------



## N2Gaming

The 460 has more ram so higher resolutions will prevail over the 8800 gtx sli IMO


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
The 460 has more ram so higher resolutions will prevail over the 8800 gtx sli IMO

It's sometimes not quite as clear cut as that...

With the help of a friend who has an i7 930 4890 CF setup, I've done a lot of
tests comparing 4890 1GB cards vs. 8800GT 512MB, both single card and
CF vs. SLI; my friend has just obtained two GTX 460 1GBs so full details
coming soon I expect..

The issues involved are a tad complex (it's not just resolution), but in essence
if you're playing newer games then a newer replacement card will make a bigger
difference, doubly so if playing it a newer higher res. If you're playing older
games (as I am, ie. Oblivion/Stalker) then a newer card may not make as much
of a difference as one might expect. Newer games exploit newer features such
as shaders a lot more, thus newer cards have performance levels of these
features increased considerably, but not older features so much. This is why
my tests, using 3DMark06, showed little improvement for 8800GT vs. 4890
for those tasks that don't use newer features, vs. a good improvement
for SM3-related tests. The issue is compounded by resolution and CPU
speed - the latter can be a significant factor when using more than one GPU.

The newer the game, the more it uses newer gfx features, the higher the
resolution you want to play at, then the bigger the difference you'll see
switching to a newer card, vs. adding a 2nd older card for SLI. Performance
could still be more than adequate though with a 2nd older card. Depends
on the game/res/CPU. Look at my Stalker COP results: 4890 CF shows no
useful advantage at standard res, and is in one case much worse at high
res (RAIN), but 4890 CF races way ahead for the SUN test (probably because
it's using shaders a lot more or something).

What games are you playing?

In the context of M2N32 boards, if you're using a dual-core then you won't
be able to get quite so much out of an SLI setup (SLI will give a boost, but the
lesser CPU may hold it back). Assuming the current CPU is a dual-core 3GHz,
then switching to SLI would be more effective if the CPU was replaced with a
quad-core 3GHz+. Look at my 6000+ 8800GT SLI numbers for Stalker COP:
it does run quite well and is more than playable at default res/detail (actually
outperforming a Q6600 8800GT SLI setup in many cases), but performance
is often far below what is possible when the same two cards are paired with
a good quad-core.

For 3DMark06, do not base decisions on overall scores. These are skewed by
CPU speed. Look at the individual test results, see how they vary for 1 vs. 2
cards, low vs. high res. Compare the i7 860 4GHz with SLI to the i7 930
4GHz+ with CF: the SLI config is on a par at default res/detail, and for
Proxycon/Firefly the 8800GT SLI does well even at high res/detail (perhaps
suggesting 3DMark06 doesn't really use that much VRAM); however, for the
Canyon/Freeze tests at high res/detail, the 4890 CF races way ahead,
extending its lead at default res. The data matches the differences in multi-
textured performance and shader performance for 8800GT vs. 4890 (the
former being much the same, the latter very different).

However, the dependency on CPU speed is still interesting, eg. many tests
don't benefit much from CF when the CPU clock is at default setting (only
Canyon increased to any useful degree). I've not had time yet though to
run tests on my 860 with the CPU at stock (maybe SLI is less sensitive to
CPU speed), or run the high-res tests with the 8800GTs oc'd. Still plenty
of data to get your teeth into though!









If I can sell some stuff in September then I might buy one or two 460s, see
how they compare. Meanwhile, I await my friend's results for his new 460 SLI
config.

Hope this helps! 8)

Ian.

PS. If anyone's interested, I'll be running some pro-app tests at the end of
Sept., comparing 8800GT/SLI vs. Quadro FX 5500/SLI (Viewperf, Cinebench,
etc.), after which the FX 5500s will be available for sale (about 700 each;
these are normally 1600 new). Anyway, if you'd like to be notified when I've
posted the pro-app results, let me know your email adr and I'll send out the
URL once the data is ready. I'll be running the tests on both my M2N32 board
with 6000+ and my i7 860 P55. Useful for those running Maya, etc.


----------



## N2Gaming

Here are my 3DMark06 scores w/my sig rig. It's to much work to pull the GPU's out of this rig to bench them in a M2N32 SLI Deluxe system w/a slower x4 940 be. So this will have to do for now.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Here are my 3DMark06 scores w/my sig rig.

Do you have a compare URL so I can examine the individual test results please?
As I mentioned earlier, the overall score doesn't convey much.

Thanks!

Ian.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mapesdhs* 
Do you have a compare URL so I can examine the individual test results please?
As I mentioned earlier, the overall score doesn't convey much.

Thanks!

Ian.

Actually I don't have the paid version just the trial version. I will be more than happy to list the URL If you tell me how to provide what you desire with the trial version of 3DMark06. I was under the impression that 3dm06 did not save trial version users scores.


----------



## mapesdhs

N2Gaming writes:
>Actually I don't have the paid version just the trial version. ...

Oh!

> ... I will be more than happy to list the URL If you tell me how to provide what
> you desire with the trial version of 3DMark06. I was under the impression
> that 3dm06 did not save trial version users scores.









I think you're right about the trial version, so don't worry about a URL.

Instead, what you can do is just run the test and then when it brings up
the info panel at the end, click on 'Details' (I think it is) so see the individual
test scores. Then you can just post a screenshot showing the panel.

I have to say though, given how 3DMark06 behaves, it's not really possible
to come to any useful conclusions based on overall scores alone, ie. if one
is going to use it at all, buying the full version is definitely worthwhile.

I quickly discovered this while searching for comparison 8800GT SLI
submissions. There are entries which have higher overall scores, but the
individual game results are slower than my system because the other scores
are skewed by better CPUs.

This is why I always run the detailed Feature tests aswell since these can
help resolve performance mysteries (eg. multi-textured fill and SM3
correlation), and are an added stability test.

Ian.


----------



## 1spike

Not as cut and dry as i thought it would be,i use my rig for flightsim 2004 and flight sim X both use lots of cpu,ram and video resources


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1spike*


Not as cut and dry as i thought it would be,i use my rig for flightsim 2004 and flight sim X both use lots of cpu,ram and video resources


Hmm, because of the games you're playing, you may find it hard to come to
solid conclusions, in particular with respect to FSX; that game has a really
bad 3D engine which causes enormous amounts of repeated texture reloading
(and other data), which is why performance suffers so much for FSX when
the PCIe speed/width is restricted. Hence as you say, it's probably also sensitive
to RAM & CPU issues, and possibly storage aswell (depends on how data is
managed); I'm more used to dealing with professional vis sims where such
behaviour wouldn't be tolerated, but hey, that's MS for you.









Anyway, upshot is, updating the GPU might not be worthwhile unless the
CPU/RAM was also speeded up aswell, in which case a platform shift might
be more logical (by that I mean newer mbd, newer CPU, etc.) Even the
3DMark06 and Stalker tests show CPU bottlenecks can hold back GPU speed, 
so it could be quite severe for FSX (don't know about FS2004). Note that I
did check RAM speed for 3DMark06 and it wasn't affected that much by moving
from DDR3/2K down to DDR3/1600 (only a 1% drop) but earlier tests I've done
do show a majpr speed boost when moving from DDR to DDR2; if you have a
slower DDR2 rate, then increasing to DDR2/800 or 1066 (if possible) might help.
So many factors can enter the mix here.

However, assuming you do have a reasonable CPU, and since they're older
games, then a 2nd card ought to work well, sans RAM issues.

Is there a downloadable benchmark for FSX? I could run it on my system.

Ian.


----------



## 1spike

I just upgraded from a amd 5200+ to a amd phenom 945 quad core,it did show up in flightsim as smoother running textures and higher frame rates,eventually i plan on going 460 sli with a new mobo and ram and ps. Do you think a six core would be better then a quad core for flightsim?


----------



## mapesdhs

1spike writes:
> I just upgraded from a amd 5200+ to a amd phenom 945 quad core,it did
> show up in flightsim as smoother running textures and higher frame rates,

That's great!

> eventually i plan on going 460 sli with a new mobo and ram and ps. Do you
> think a six core would be better then a quad core for flightsim?

Hmm, probably not, because, a) it's unlikely either of those games has been
written to utilise more than 4 cores; b) normally one can oc a quad-core quite
a bit more than a hex-core. Thus, for example (made up numbers here I
mean), a 4.2GHz quad-core should be better than a 3.8GHz 6-core in your
case.

I could be wrong though, it's hard to say. Perhaps the best thing to do is
to hunt down reviews of the 1055T and 1090T, see if you can find articles
which have used at least FSX as one of their tests, compare the results,
and cross-reference several articles to be sure there's nothing wierd about
any single article (ie. consistency).

If it's of any use, here's my own collection of article refs which are related
to these issues:

Code:


Code:


Athlon II quad-cores:         http://anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3638
                              http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/athlon-ii-propus,2414.html
Core i7 980X Review:          http://anandtech.com/show/2960
Core i7 980X OC'ing:          http://anandtech.com/show/2961/intel-core-i7-980x-overclocking-update-breaking-4ghz-with-6-cores
Phenom II X6, T.C.:           http://anandtech.com/show/3641/amd-divulges-phenom-ii-x6-secrets-turbo-core-enabled
Phenom2 X4 965 RevC:          http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/phenom-x4-965,2468-4.html
Phenom2 X6 Review (Anand):    http://anandtech.com/show/3674/amds-sixcore-phenom-ii-x6-1090t-1055t-reviewed/
Phenom2 X6 Review (toms):     http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-phenom-ii-x6-1090t-890fx,2613.html
AMD Core Scaling @ Toms:      http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/phenom-ii-x6-thuban-core-scaling,2652.html
GTX 460 Review (Anandt):      http://www.anandtech.com/show/3809/nvidias-geforce-gtx-460-the-200-king/1
GTX 460 Review (toms):        http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-460-gf104-fermi,2684.html
GTX 460 SLI Scaling (toms):   http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-460-sli-geforce-gtx-480,2694.html
SLI/CF Investigation (toms):  http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-crossfire-nvidia-sli-multi-gpu,2678.html
PCIe/SLI scaling (toms):      http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/pcie-geforce-gtx-480-x16-x8-x4,2696.html

Hope this helps! 8)

Ian.


----------



## 1spike

Is there a good free benchmark app i downloaded Benchmark06 in the download section but it only runs one video test then shuts down


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1spike* 
Is there a good free benchmark app i downloaded Benchmark06 in the download section but it only runs one video test then shuts down









Why not just use 3DMark06?

Or for a specific gaming test, try the Stalker COP benchmark.

Note that I've uploaded some typical utilities to my site here:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/pc/

If you can't get the Stalker COP archive at a decent speed, post here and I'll
upload the file to the above URL overnight (the stkcop-bench-setup.exe is
421MB). My site should enable a good download speed, depending on your
location of course.

Ian.


----------



## 1spike

I downloaded the free version but it only runs the first video test then crashes to my desktop


----------



## 1spike

Ill be ordering my MSI 460 cyclone tomarrow now i need to figure out what mobo to get , Must be AM3,and capable or holding two 460 cyclones,and a [email protected]#$ pile of ram







. Iam spoiled on Asus but open to suggestions thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1spike* 
Ill be ordering my MSI 460 cyclone tomarrow now i need to figure out what mobo to get , Must be AM3,and capable or holding two 460 cyclones,and a [email protected]#$ pile of ram







. Iam spoiled on Asus but open to suggestions thanks









If you want a SLI capable chipset'd mobo and AM3 w/ddr3 ram then either ASUS or MSI make a nice Nvidia 980a SLi chipped mobo. The only problem w/the 980a mobo's from what I recal is the lack of being able to obtain higher HTT overclocks.









MSI Cyclone GTX 460 is a good choice. It would look very sexy mated up w/the MSI NF980-G65 mobo IMO.


----------



## 1spike

2600 on the HTT and reviews say there are some issues with the bios for hex core cpus.other then that looks Nice







Guess theres a new bios version that should take care of that


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1spike* 
2600 on the HTT and reviews say there are some issues with the bios for hex core cpus.other then that looks Nice







Guess theres a new bios version that should take care of that

Yeah I was told by a member here that the G65 is a turd for overclocking. I almost bought one on sale at the egg for $109 w/a $20.00 MIR until I heard it was a turd







There are a few people w/that mobo floating around here. You might want to PM them to see if you can get any info out of them to help you decide if it is right for you or not. HERE is a link to a help thread about that board.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1spike* 
I downloaded the free version but it only runs the first video test then crashes to my desktop









No idea why that should be. Note though that I'm running XP Pro atm, not Win7.

Oh well, you can always just deliberately run only the first test.

But try the Stalker COP benchmark instead. If I remember, I'll upload the
archive to my site tonight.

Ian.


----------



## Vyker

Hey guys, me again!









So I'm about to buy my AMD Phenom II X4 945.... but noticed that the AMD Phenom II X4 955 is only a couple of Â£'s more in price, but seems to show some extra performance gains.

Will the 955 work on my 5002 BIOS out the box?

It doesn't show on the support CPU list. [Which is my concern]


----------



## dufer

I hope this is the right place. If not, Im really a dufer!


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey 1spike HERE is the Asus 980 I had mentioned earlier. Not as fancy or possess as many features but it also has a Nvidia SLi 980a chipset.


----------



## 1spike

Whats the benefit of using the 980 chipset,does it work better with the nvidia card?I was hoping to get a mobo that would be future proof like the m2n32.So like the crosshair 3 would not work as well for a nvidia card as it would for ati.Cost is not a issue as long as i dont have to upgrade in a couple years down the road.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1spike* 
Whats the benefit of using the 980 chipset,does it work better with the nvidia card?I was hoping to get a mobo that would be future proof like the m2n32.So like the crosshair 3 would not work as well for a nvidia card as it would for ati.Cost is not a issue as long as i dont have to upgrade in a couple years down the road.

If you want to use sli with out any problems or difficulties getting it working properly then the 980a is the last Nvidia AMD SLi based chipset going to be made by Nvidia capable of doing it. If you only intend to run a single GPU then you would be better off using a 890FX chiped Mobo IMO.


----------



## naossoan

Hey everyone.

I've got an M2N32-SLI Deluxe. I just received my X4 965 and another 2GB DDR800 (4GB Total). Though they're different CAS timing so I'll have to see if I can get the CAS5 onesI already have running at CAS4 ones I just bought, or just underclock the CAS4 ones to CAS5. Not sure yet.

I'm waiting for the thermal compound (argh!) to install the processor. I'll be running it on a Xigmatec S18something or other cooler. The direct heat pipe one with the 120mm fan on it. I can't remember the model name off the top of my head.

I'm wanting to buy 2 GTX 460's a month or 2 down the road when I have the money. Will these graphics cards work with this board?

I know it has dual PCIe x16 slots, so that's not a problem but I was reading something about PCIe 1.0 and 2.0? Does that matter?

Is running an SLI setup with an AM3 board pushing this board too far?

EDIT: Also, I forgot to ask. I'm trying to flash my BIOS to 2209, but EZ Flash 2 is not detecting my USB flash drive. I've tried formatting it to FAT32 and placing the BIN file on the root of the drive. I've tried formatting it with the HP bootable flash drive maker thing and putting the file on the root of the drive. Not working. I've also tried just placing the zip file on the root of my C:\\. Didn't work. I tried renaming the "2209.BIN" file to "2209.ROM" and putting on root of the flash drive - Didn't work. Right now I've got all 3 (the zip, the BIN, and the ROM) on the flash drive but it's not even being detected in EZ Flash. The motherboard is seeing it, and I've ran Linux off the USB drive in the past so I know it works. Any help with this?


----------



## osubeaver85

I finally installed a Phenom II X4 965BE into my M2N32-SLI Deluxe. This CPU replaced a an Athlon64 X2 4200+.

Was having troubles especially with the keyboard in BIOS. Even the PS/2 keyboard was giving me problems. Didn't seem to like the arrow keys much nor the keyboard arrows either.

Air cooling with the old Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 64 I had on my old processor. Idling at 43C, which is actually cooler than my old CPU. Used settings described by the Hitoriko guide (but I'm running a Radeon HD5770 with no problems).

Didn't have time to play with OCing it yet, but I must say my SC2 loads quick and runs smoothly now









Here's my validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1362589


----------



## 1spike

Maybe ill wait for the Hydra








Quote:


Originally Posted by *billy66bare*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1spike*
HI,noticed that you have the above board and was wandering how you like it , i plan on upgrading to a new setup from my m2n32sli deluxe , I just got a phenom 945 and have it installed in my old board works great by the way , but was planning on goins sli with 2 MSI 460 cyclone gpus. I also would like to get a board that can hang in their as long as my M2n did, I f you have any advice it would be great thanks









I love it. It has a ton of voltage controls, most of which have .001 adjustments. 2 full x16 PCIe slots. Which is the reason I bought it, my GTX 470 would saturate the x8 lanes when overclocked.
I have found that my Mushkin Blacklines 1600 @ 7-8-7 won't stabilize. This board seems to have some kind of issue with low timings from what I've seen and read. Mushkin did reccomend a set to me though it's here ( http://mushkin.com/Memory/Ridgeback/996826.aspx ) you can find them on newegg, too. I did get mine to run at 8-9-8 100% memtest, burntest, and OCCT large data size stable (1 hour)
The only other problem I've read and seen is if you use the front ieee1394 port on your case, the 2/3rd card may not seat right with it plugged in, but you can always use the one on the motherboard riser. Your cyclones shouldn't be bothered at all though, because the coolers on them only cover the cores.

A good hint would be that the default sleep state is [S1], Windows uses [S3]. Save yourself a *lot* of trouble and go into power management in the BIOS and set it to [OS] and [S3]. I spent a while on that one. lol
I would also completely disable the onboard GPU and all of hybrid SLI. It will only cause problems and slow you way down.
OH, and the owners' manual says that you have to put your dimms in slot 1 and 2, but it'll boot with them in 3 and 4, which is what AMD's seem to like.
Feel free to PM me back if you have any more questions. And props for the AMD/Nvidia setup!


----------



## KGimmy

Does m2n32 SLI Del support boot over PCI-E?

Thank you!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KGimmy* 
Does m2n32 SLI Del support boot over PCI-E?

Thank you!

If your refering to being able to boot to PCIe slots first then yes. Actually you can choose if you want the mobo to boot from PCIe or regular PCI first.

Basically what ever you choose to boot to first will be your primary GPU so if you only have a PCI card you would select boot to PCI first and if it does not detect a PCI card then it should default to PCIe since that is the way the mobo was designed to be used in the first place.

I hope that is what you were asking. If not perhaps you can re ask your question in a different way.


----------



## KGimmy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
If your refering to being able to boot to PCIe slots first then yes. Actually you can choose if you want the mobo to boot from PCIe or regular PCI first.

Basically what ever you choose to boot to first will be your primary GPU so if you only have a PCI card you would select boot to PCI first and if it does not detect a PCI card then it should default to PCIe since that is the way the mobo was designed to be used in the first place.

I hope that is what you were asking. If not perhaps you can re ask your question in a different way.

Thank you very much for your help!

I have found this ssd hard disk with a very interesting price (and impressive speed...):
http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...ress-ssd-.html
But it require a bootable pci-express like as a hard disk...
What do you think about it?


----------



## N2Gaming

That is very interesting indeed. I say go for it as long as the seller has a return pollicy against non compatable hardware.


----------



## mapesdhs

As promised, I've uploaded the Stalker COP benchmark to my site:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/pc/

ie. the direct URL is:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/pc/st...ench-setup.exe

The file is 421MB. If any of you do download it, please let me know what download
speed you get, I'd be intrigued to know how well the Daily UK servers behave for
such downloads.

Ian.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KGimmy*


Does m2n32 SLI Del support boot over PCI-E?

Thank you!


It should work fine. Indeed, PCIe SSDs are the next best thing for those who
can afford them.

My WS Pro used to boot from a PCIe U320 card (LSI 20320IE), so I know it
works ok in terms of device access. Now I'm using a PCIX SAS card with 2 x
450GB 15K SAS, but I also have a PCIe SAS card which I'll be testing shortly.

Ian.


----------



## canrinusace

hello, i would like to become an official member of the club, 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1364115

I could also use some help selecting a processor for an upgrade. Im having a hard time finding something that will work in it. Things im looking for are quad core, nice ocer, can be bought online and mailed in canada, or can be purchased at memoryexpress.com (calgary alberta online computer store i live there so can go right to the store) i would prefer an am3 chip if possible as i will be over the next couple months building up a new rig with am3 base. so ya something i can use now, and play with in the future. im not overly comfortably when it comes to flashing the bios, but i have no probs doing it just have to sit down and read first.

although thats what i want to do, im not entirely sure it is a good idea, ive been expeirencing some majorly slow boot times to bios, like 2 mins or so before it clicks to just the bios bootup screen, im thinkin its the psu its just a joe blow 550w my mom got me for christmas when my psu failed hardcore (melted itself to itself :S note to self clean psu fan in future) so on that end im looking to also get a new psu within the next month or 2, i want a quality one that has some good room on it for growth, but also is energy efficient, i dont care about noise, modular would be nice something in prob the $200-300 range.

Thanks for any help in advance, pm me any suggestions thanks!


----------



## Vyker

Am I nuts to buy a CPU not supported for my mobo and then tweak OS based software to make it work?!

I have a HDZ965FBGMBOX - AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition, S AM3, 3.4GHz, 8MB Cache, 125W, in my shopping basket!

I have 5002 BIOS.

I have NVIDIA Tools etc. installed.

Should I buy it and probably give myself a headache?

Or stick to the supported list with the AMD Phenom II X4 945, Deneb Core, Socket AM3, 3.0GHz, 8MB Total Cache, HT 2000MHz, 95W?

Your thoughts please?


----------



## N2Gaming

The x4 945 will work w/out the need to use Nvidia system tools. The X4 965 BE will require you to force the cpu to your desired speeds by using Nvidia system tools. The 965 probably cost more and may run slightly warmer IDK. If you plan on upgrading your system in the near future say the next couple of months then I'd say your better off waiting to buy a CPU until you figure out what mother board model you will be purchasing and make your CPU selection at that time. Chips are always being improved w/new revisions and steppings not to mention additional cores are available on the newest AM3 systems. Thubian 6 core CPU's are available now 1055T and 1090T BE and both of those are said to be able to hit 4.0GHz easy on air w/the right motherboard and CPU Heatsink & Ram. The only way I would suggest buying a CPU for your M2N mobo is in the event you are on a tight budget and you don't want to have to dig deeper in your pockets to come up w/the additional money it will cost you for DDR3 RAM, CPU and the mobo to host the new build.


----------



## 1spike

On the other hand you can spend the money on the 945 drop it in the m2n and BAM!! your good to Go.Really spiced up my old board


----------



## naossoan

I'm trying to flash my BIOS to 2209, but EZ Flash 2 is not detecting my USB flash drive. I've tried formatting it to FAT32 and placing the BIN file on the root of the drive. I've tried formatting it with the HP bootable flash drive maker thing and putting the file on the root of the drive. Not working. I've also tried just placing the zip file on the root of my C:\\. Didn't work. I tried renaming the "2209.BIN" file to "2209.ROM" and putting on root of the flash drive - Didn't work. Right now I've got all 3 (the zip, the BIN, and the ROM) on the flash drive but it's not even being detected in EZ Flash. The motherboard is seeing it, and I've ran Linux off the USB drive in the past so I know it works. Any help with this?


----------



## N2Gaming

Have you tried to reformat the flash drive again. Oh do you have your systems bios set up to detect the USB flash drive?


----------



## canrinusace

well the thing is ive been hearing more about a the new am3+ and am probably going to wait for it, but i do know that i will not be able to afford mobo+cpu+ram in one go on the new platform. My plan is to get an am3 chip that will run fine for now and is a quad core, will in most likelyhood run on an am3+ mobo when released, use that combo until i can afford the topend processor and upgrade path complete, wouldnt mind getting the 945, but all the canadian vendors i can find dont post what revision the chip is, and some of these dealers will deal older **** as if it was new so i need to be sure im getting a r3


----------



## naossoan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Have you tried to reformat the flash drive again. Oh do you have your systems bios set up to detect the USB flash drive?

I have formatted the flash drive several times. both with just the standard "Right click -> format" in Windows Explorer, as well as the HP bootable USB drive maker thing...neither seem to be working.

I'm not sure what you mean if I have the BIOS setup to detect USB Flash drives? When I go into the Boot -> Hard Drives section of the BIOS, the USB Flash drive is listed there, so it would seem the BIOS is detecting it....


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naossoan* 
I have formatted the flash drive several times. both with just the standard "Right click -> format" in Windows Explorer, as well as the HP bootable USB drive maker thing...neither seem to be working.

I'm not sure what you mean if I have the BIOS setup to detect USB Flash drives? When I go into the Boot -> Hard Drives section of the BIOS, the USB Flash drive is listed there, so it would seem the BIOS is detecting it....

Maybe the file you have is no good.

Have you tried to redownload the file again. What program are you using to unzip the bios file?


----------



## ej52

@naossoan

I made a package awhile back for people having problems flashing the bios
you can download it HERE there is a video demo in there to follow.
Just replace the 5002.bin with the bios u want to flash and rename it to 5002.bin
Let me know if it worked









*Bios Mod Update:*

Just to let everyone know i am still working on the mod for the M2N32
and so far i have added all the code necessary for x6 support just waiting
on BETA testers (if you want 2 be the one taking the plunge on a x6 for
testing let me know







)

As for the 800MHz fix i have found the exact locations for the code i need
2 fix but it is going 2 be tricky as i will have to patch the AGESA and ACPITBL
Once that is done i will add a option in the bios to enable AM3 support for
those with the 955/965 and x6 (if it works







)

Regards
Ej52


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ej52*


As for the 800MHz fix i have found the exact locations for the code i need 
2 fix but it is going 2 be tricky as i will have to patch the AGESA and ACPITBL
Once that is done i will add a option in the bios to enable AM3 support for
those with the 955/965 and x6 (if it works







)


Sweetness. Are you going to run your system w/the Beta Bios to make sure that you don't fry your VRM's or anything else by changing the bios code to allow these options?


----------



## naossoan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
@naossoan

I made a package awhile back for people having problems flashing the bios
you can download it HERE there is a video demo in there to follow.
Just replace the 5002.bin with the bios u want to flash and rename it to 5002.bin
Let me know if it worked









Thanks a lot for the utility. It worked flawlessly! Thanks for the video demo as well as I probably wouldn't have figured it out myself. I'm now on 2209 hurray!


----------



## nalo_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naossoan* 
I have formatted the flash drive several times. both with just the standard "Right click -> format" in Windows Explorer, as well as the HP bootable USB drive maker thing...neither seem to be working.

I'm not sure what you mean if I have the BIOS setup to detect USB Flash drives? When I go into the Boot -> Hard Drives section of the BIOS, the USB Flash drive is listed there, so it would seem the BIOS is detecting it....

try loading default settings in the bios and then go into ez flash to flash your bios.


----------



## spawn1440

anybody tried if it works??

greetings from Argentina


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spawn1440* 
anybody tried if it works??

greetings from Argentina









Hello,spawn1440

Someone in the club is running a gtx 470.(just can't remember who)

So, yes it will work.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## 1spike

Well just installed my new MSI N460 Cyclone card must say dont see as much differance as i would of hoped, compaired to my 8800GTX.Maybe because my mobo does not support Pci 2.0,well ill give it some time to run some tests and see, Most likley ill get a new mobo anyways and run them in sli.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1spike*


Well just installed my new MSI N460 Cyclone card must say dont see as much differance as i would of hoped, compaired to my 8800GTX.Maybe because my mobo does not support Pci 2.0,well ill give it some time to run some tests and see, Most likley ill get a new mobo anyways and run them in sli.


I think it may depend on your Resolution as well. How ever you will have way better tesselation and DX11 support as well.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1spike* 
Well just installed my new MSI N460 Cyclone card must say dont see as much differance as i would of hoped, compaired to my 8800GTX.Maybe because my mobo does not support Pci 2.0,well ill give it some time to run some tests and see, Most likley ill get a new mobo anyways and run them in sli.

PCI-E bandwidth is not going to limit your performance. We have yet to fully utilize PCI-E 1 @ 16x even with the new 5 series dual gpu cards(5990 IIRC) Like N2G said you will mainly see improvements in higher resolutions and in features that did not exist before (tessilzation)Eyecandy)


----------



## N2Gaming

I ordered a couple of MSI Cyclone GTX 460 1GB cards from the egg yesterday. One of them was an open box buy. Hopefully I will be able to run some more benchmarks using the 2 GTX 460's in SLi on the M2N32 SLI Deluxe, so as long as the open box buy GPU does not have any problems.


----------



## 1spike

Thats great news N2G, iam very curious to see your results on the 460 sli on the M2n because i plan on doing the same. Was wondering what power supply i need for the next build. 2 ea 460s in sli and a 8800gtx as physx card, new mobo and 4-6gig ddr3,Plextor dvd/cd. Plan on using my samsung 204b at 1600 by 1200.


----------



## N2Gaming

Don't forget about all your case fans and 2 hard drives... I personally am going to be using the Corsair HX1000W PSU.

I will try the 460's with my sig'd PSU and system in SLi Destroyer fashion before I try to run them on the M2N32 out in my garage on the bench w/the HX1000w. I'll post Screen shots camparing the older AM2 M2N32 vs. the AM2+ Destroyer. Now I wish I had swooped up one of those MSI NF980-G65 mobo's when they were on sale at the egg.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Don't forget about all your case fans and 2 hard drives... I personally am going to be using the Corsair HX1000W PSU.

I will try the 460's with my sig'd PSU and system in SLi Destroyer fashion before I try to run them on the M2N32 out in my garage on the bench w/the HX1000w. I'll post Screen shots camparing the older AM2 M2N32 vs. the AM2+ Destroyer. Now I wish I had swooped up one of those MSI NF980-G65 mobo's when they were on sale at the egg.


I have heard of PSU's dieing prematurely from the new 4 series cards so be wary. That being said you should pick up one of the MSI 790FX-GD70's or the 890FX's


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I have heard of PSU's dieing prematurely from the new 4 series cards so be wary. That being said you should pick up one of the MSI 790FX-GD70's or the 890FX's










I have a BNIB 790FX-GD70 sitting pretty in a box. I just need DDR3 and a SLI Hack for the 460's







I'm having trouble deciding what ram to get for the GD70.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I have a BNIB 790FX-GD70 sitting pretty in a box. I just need DDR3 and a SLI Hack for the 460's







I'm having trouble deciding what ram to get for the GD70.


got your back on the sli-hack (I think) ram wise that's purely personal IMHO


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


got your back on the sli-hack (I think) ram wise that's purely personal IMHO


Well I can't decide between these two kits. Crucial Ballistix or Mushkin Redline

I know the Crucial is cheaper w/looser timings but they supposedly are able to do 1600 5-5-5-15 but only if the mobo and cpu is capable and I get lucky and get a few good Ballistix kits. Now the Mushkin Redline on the other hand are more expensive but I am guaranteed those tight timings at 1600







I think I'll go w/the Redlines. I'm just waiting for a good sale on them now. Besides I have to recoupe some of my loss from these two GTX 460's


----------



## 1spike

I still like the idea of the MSI NF980-G65 for a Amd-Nvidia build and i can go with the six core


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1spike*


I still like the idea of the MSI NF980-G65 for a Amd-Nvidia build and i can go with the six core










only problem is that more then likely we wont see to many amd Nvidia boards now due to AMD owning and now re-branding ATI to AMD


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
only problem is that more then likely we wont see to many amd Nvidia boards now due to AMD owning and now re-branding ATI to AMD

Aren't they working on a single CPU/GPU solution ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Aren't they working on a single CPU/GPU solution ?

Bobcat. That's for Atom type Systems. Low/Entry Level budget systems. It keeps the number of chips per package lower for higher profit margins.


----------



## N2Gaming

OK thanks Tator.


----------



## N2Gaming

Just wanted to share this with you all.

I hosed MY OS







trying for a 4.2GHz CPU-Z Validation. Oh well I guess it was time for a clean install any way since I'm going to be snapping those new MSI Cyclone GTX 460 1GB cards in a few days. I just hate trying to redo every thing. It takes me about a week to get it all dialed in again. redoing my drivers, email, games, save points etc etc. What a real PITA this is going to be. No worries it's prolly for the best any way. I get her all dialed in and and running tip top again.


----------



## mr-Charles

.....sorry to hear about's this N2Gaming; I know the feeling and been there for this same episode('s).....







...







...








{ for this i have learn'd to have one hhd {this with my XP PRO} specifically just for doing this OC'n stuff & all, and another
hhd { this with my win7 Ultimate} just for all the "other" stuff, app's, software, etc. etc. BUT, i do have a 4GB pen drv
with much of the programs for use upon OverClocking & testing software/app's save'd upon to reinstall if necessary to.....
again, sorry to hear & a real PITA - Bummer as you have stated . . .









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks mr charles. It's coming along. I have already found my Realtek ALC 885 HD drivers from Realtek's web sight and have installed all of any drivers that I think I need. Now for all my apps. email etc etc. I have to install the firefox version of email because I don't like using live for my email.


----------



## Gyro

@ N2, and do it all again when get that new mb.









I'm torn between getting a pair of Asus 460 1gb's or waiting for a single 475.









Hopefully after labour day prices will go down a bit.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks Gyro. I can't find my note pad w/my email log on password for my AT&T DSL.

Edit:

I'd be interested in seeing how the new 475/485 compare against the 470/480 for voltage requirements and heat


----------



## N2Gaming

8800GTX 3way SLi ... Is this any good???


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


8800GTX 3way SLi ... Is this any good???


{ i just cutout the IMG/Screenie to make shorter for posting's }

. . . *HOLY CRAM *! ! !







3(ea) 8800 GTX's , WHAT kind of _*HEAT*_ is that thar "SaNdWiCh of video cards" is 
out_pouring into your case? ? ? OR, do you have all 3 of these with a FULL_Copper_Jacket for H20 cooling???
{ if not = Plan to? ? ?} Would like to see some Pic's for this ! ! !







...









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## N2Gaming

yeah the heat is listed up there in the screenie of Everest. So it's not to terrible but I don't have any system fans running atm because all my 4pin molex's are used up for PCIe power adaptor cables.







All 3 GPU's are using stock fans and back to back to back. The bottom card is actually the one that's running the hottest. Unless my system is reading them backwards.


----------



## mr-Charles

how would you compare the EK full block's on the 8800GTX's over the DangerDen's block's??? 
just curious if you know of + or - difference for either . . .

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## N2Gaming

Well I have 2x EK water blocks and I'd have to say they seem to be superior in every way. For starters they have a VRM kit for the full block that is detatchable so you can attatch a different VRM extention for the 8800 GTS cards. I actually have 2 EK 8800 GTS blocks and I just need a 3rd 8800 GTX block and two of the VRM extentions for the blocks and I'm good to go for 3 way SLI. I think I'll keep these three on one Destroyer and install the 460's on the other back up Destroyer mobo. IDK exactly what I'm going to do yet. I was contemplating selling the 8800 GTX cards but it all depends on how well they play my games in 3 way SLI.


----------



## 1spike

I see the egg has Mushkin Redline on sale for 179.99 for 6gb


----------



## danbala

Hello all, I just have a few questions that I was seeking advice on.

Firstly I have an M2N32 SLI Deluxe board in my pc, along with an AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ processor, and I read here that you have met with success installing newer processors.

I've recently decided that I'd like to upgrade my processor and graphics card in lieu of building a completely new PC, as I was hoping to get this rig capable of playing FF14.

And now for the questions! I had in mind spending around $200 for now and was seeking some opinions/advice on the best combination of processor and graphics card that I could purchase.

The processor I've been looking at, and I understand only takes flashing the bios to get running is an AMD Phenom X4 9850, but I am unsure if this is all it would require, or if it is indeed my best option currently.

As for graphics card, I've not yet begun looking, but I know that my GeForce 6600 won't get me too far.









Thanks for reading!


----------



## Gyro

Welcome danbala.

I would stay clear of the Phenom I cpu's.

The two cpu's below only require a bios flash to 5002.

For cpu I would say this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103846 free shipping or this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103699$6 shipping.

For gfx card this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814133304

That's around $200 plus tax

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## danbala

Thanks Gyro for the suggestions! I've heard some good things about the 9800 GT, but only in passing.

Out of curiosity, why avoid the Phenom I's?

Thanks again.


----------



## Vyker

Guys Help!!!

I installed my 945.. and now it wont boot.

I already flashed to 5002, and reset to defaults on my old cpu, and all was working well.

Swapped them out, and now it only boots when I clear the CMOS by taking the battery out and moving the jumper caps.
It will boot to POST and I can enter the BIOS, but any changes I make in, like setting to default and it doesnt boot.

I managed to get it to start Windows load screen only to bleuscreen on me.

Not been able to get back to that position again...

Any thoughts on troubleshooting this?

Thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danbala* 
Thanks Gyro for the suggestions! I've heard some good things about the 9800 GT, but only in passing.

Out of curiosity, why avoid the Phenom I's?

Thanks again.

Heat being the number one reason and probably the wattage of the cpu being the second. They are not all that in terms of price/performance.


----------



## ej52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vyker* 
Guys Help!!!

I installed my 945.. and now it wont boot.

I already flashed to 5002, and reset to defaults on my old cpu, and all was working well.

Swapped them out, and now it only boots when I clear the CMOS by taking the battery out and moving the jumper caps.
It will boot to POST and I can enter the BIOS, but any changes I make in, like setting to default and it doesnt boot.

I managed to get it to start Windows load screen only to bleuscreen on me.

Not been able to get back to that position again...

Any thoughts on troubleshooting this?

Thanks

Is all your Ram being recognized in the bios ?
If it says there is only 128mb try re-flashing the bios with the this: DOWNLOAD

Let me know if it worked

@N2
I am running the bios right now with no problems but as i as i am still using
my Athlon CPU i don't know if it really works or not







waiting on BETA testers

Regards Ej52


----------



## Gyro

Got a fan controller and xonar dx pci-e x1 sound card coming on tuesday,and was looking at some pics of my board to check where the sound card would go in relation to the gfx card.

And after doing a double take,I noticed a difference in the two pics I was looking at.

One has 2x pci-e x16,3x pci,1x pci-e x4.Non wifi. Early model ?

The other has 2x pci-e x16,2x pci,1x pci-e x4,1x pci-e x1.Wifi. Late model ?

Is it just the difference between the wifi/non wifi versions,or is it early vs late version?

My mb version is 1.xx A2 and has the pci-e x1 slot.I bought mine just as they stopped selling them.(Which also means my warranty is up too







)

Which version/s(N2







) do you guys/gals have.

Gyro


----------



## Vyker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ej52* 
Is all your Ram being recognized in the bios ?
If it says there is only 128mb try re-flashing the bios with the this: DOWNLOAD

Let me know if it worked

It recognises all 6GB which is good.

Do you think I need to reflash 5002?

Also, I've managed to get into Windows Safe Mode. But normal booting and it bluescreens.

I've tried to run SFC /scannow, but it blue screens and never finishes, with a different error code everytime.

Is there anything I can do to avoid rebuilding windows?


----------



## 1spike

ok



































:lache n:


----------



## N2Gaming

@Gyro I think it's the difference between the wifi and non wifi boards. All the boards I have owned were wifi and I have had about 5 different wifi M2N23 SLi Deluxe boards and the only difference in all of those boards was that the earliest version I had came w/a removable BIOS chip socket where as all the newer revisions have the bios chip soldered directly to the mobo.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
@Gyro I think it's the difference between the wifi and non wifi boards. All the boards I have owned were wifi and I have had about 5 different wifi M2N23 SLi Deluxe boards and the *only difference in all of those boards was that the earliest version I had came w/a removable BIOS chip socket where as all the newer revisions have the bios chip soldered directly to the mobo.







*

. . . . . this information I did NOT know of; thank's for pointing this out, N2Gaming......{ I STILL learn something New about's this mobo all the time from here...







} .... now you got me thinking and I want to go and checkout the one i have for within my son's rigg.....









mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## Vyker

So, I took the 945 out, and I'm back with my old CPU.

I think the 64bit OS didn't like the change in the number of Cores.

When I went into Safe Mode, I ran CPU-Z and I could see the 945, loaded nicely at 3Ghz.
The BIOS showed my 6Gb RAM and the CPU well too.

The only issue was the uncountable number of BSOD errors when using or booting the OS.

I tried to run SFC /Scannow many times, and it would BSOD every time before finishing.

Unless anyone can help work out why the OS is died without suggesting a rebuild, please do let me know.

Cheers


----------



## SchiTzo

Either I have a stupid question, or its me who's stupid so here goes...

Is the NB multiplier able to be adjusted on the M2N SLI-Deluxe board? am running bios 1701

would like to see if the NB could be set up to about 2600


----------



## osubeaver85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vyker* 
So, I took the 945 out, and I'm back with my old CPU.

I think the 64bit OS didn't like the change in the number of Cores.

When I went into Safe Mode, I ran CPU-Z and I could see the 945, loaded nicely at 3Ghz.
The BIOS showed my 6Gb RAM and the CPU well too.

The only issue was the uncountable number of BSOD errors when using or booting the OS.

I tried to run SFC /Scannow many times, and it would BSOD every time before finishing.

Unless anyone can help work out why the OS is died without suggesting a rebuild, please do let me know.

Cheers

Hi, I'm curious as to what the BSOD message you are getting. I've been running an OC'd 965BE for about 2 weeks with no problems. However, I decided to shut down my computer last night. Now upon boot I'm getting a BSOD that's saying my BIOS is not ACPI compliant. I'm running BIOS 5002. Very odd. Is Windows 7 64-bit just being picky?


----------



## osubeaver85

Hmm...ran a startup recovery that didn't find anything, but it's booting fine again now.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vyker* 
So, I took the 945 out, and I'm back with my old CPU.

I think the 64bit OS didn't like the change in the number of Cores.

When I went into Safe Mode, I ran CPU-Z and I could see the 945, loaded nicely at 3Ghz.
The BIOS showed my 6Gb RAM and the CPU well too.

The only issue was the uncountable number of BSOD errors when using or booting the OS.

I tried to run SFC /Scannow many times, and it would BSOD every time before finishing.

Unless anyone can help work out why the OS is died without suggesting a rebuild, please do let me know.

Cheers

Try reflashing the bios with the new cpu ,if that does not help try a windows repair.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SchiTzo* 
Either I have a stupid question, or its me who's stupid so here goes...

Is the NB multiplier able to be adjusted on the M2N SLI-Deluxe board? am running bios 1701

would like to see if the NB could be set up to about 2600

The NB increases with Fsb/ref clock,like the ram does. the multi is locked at x8, so to reach 2600 you need a ref clock of 325.

You can check NB freq in the memory tab of cpu-z.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr-Charles* 
. . . . . this information I did NOT know of; thank's for pointing this out, N2Gaming......{ I STILL learn something New about's this mobo all the time from here...







} .... now you got me thinking and I want to go and checkout the one i have for within my son's rigg.....









mr-Charles . . .









.

I could be wrong about this but I don't think I am. I have not owned any non wifi mobo's but from what I know that last post of mine seems to make the most sense to me regarding the different slot configurations on the M2N32 SLI Deluxe wifi/non-wifi editions.


----------



## g94

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SchiTzo* 
Either I have a stupid question, or its me who's stupid so here goes...

Is the NB multiplier able to be adjusted on the M2N SLI-Deluxe board? am running bios 1701

would like to see if the NB could be set up to about 2600

No, unless it is tied to the HT frequency like i've seen on some boards. If not, you'll have to use different CPU-multiplier to base clock ratios to achieve the desired CPU/NB clock.


----------



## Vyker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Try reflashing the bios with the new cpu ,if that does not help try a windows repair.

Good luck
Gyro

Really?

But I thought that seeing as the BIOS had picked up the CPU and had registered the RAM, then all is well at the BIOS stage? right? or could a bad BIOS still cause an OS issues?

I tried every type of Windows repair, they never make it to the end, always BSOD.

945 is back in its box. All the thermal paste is everywhere too, worried about putting it back in.


----------



## N2Gaming

Did you try to add a little CPU core voltage to stablize your CPU so it don't BSOD and make sure your ram has enough volts and is properly set for the timings.


----------



## blackbastard

I've owned the M2N32-SLI DELUXE since aug. 2006. I had hoped it would last me 4 years. Currently with luck it will last another 3years. I've upgraded it a couple times, abandoned sli (due to power needs my seasonic is rock solid, but only 600watts and nvidia is too power hungry), wd raids for samsung (wd's just don't seem to last) and upgraded from a am2 2x to a phenom ii 940 4x.

It runs @3.5 on air and never ever fails me (except the boot thing and not waking up on occassion). Currently I have a 300 gig Vrapter as my boot drive, two samsung 750gigs in raid 0 for data and two samsung 1t in raid 1 as internal backup (I use this thing for work) with an extra 1t samsung to swapped in as needed. ram is 12gigs ganged, It rates a 5.9 wei (7.3 cpu/mem, 7.7 gpu and 5.9 for the raptor). At some point I may give the vraptor to my wife or use it for a swap drive and switch to ssd

Here is my validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1379019.

Glad to see others understand how simply over the top this mb is. Never have I seen one last as long or scale so well.

Cheers,

jdc

The computer is black and as it is home built a bit of a bastard -- the name is not meant to offend.


----------



## N2Gaming

Nice to see you have your system all up to date and still using it w/modern hardware & software. Welcome bb.


----------



## 1spike

My core voltage does not show up , even when i enable it it setting any idea current setting 870 clock core, 1740 shader clock, 2054 memory clock , fan is 42


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1spike*


My core voltage does not show up , even when i enable it it setting any idea current setting 870 clock core, 1740 shader clock, 2054 memory clock , fan is 42


I just started learning how to use Afterburner my self and I noticed the same thing as well as not being able to adjust the voltage in Afterburner. If no one here knows the answer then I would suggest poping into the Video section here at OCN and asking some GPU pro's.


----------



## blackbastard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Nice to see you have your system all up to date and still using it w/modern hardware & software. Welcome bb.

Thanks for the welcome. The machine is great. I found this club whilst searching for something on google (what I can't remember). I was pretty amazed, but not surprised that there are fans of this MB.

Like I said it is one of a kind. I have been building PCs as an adjunct to my real work since the fastest chip on the block was an Harris 286 (oc'd from 16mhz to 20mhz) and this is really a stellar board.

I need to figure out how to get it to not fail on a reboot, but other than that it works like a charm. As it gets closer to the end of its life or if I decide I need crossfire I'll probably see how far i can push it. As it is the cpu runs a bit hot (mid 40's up to the mid to high 50's under load) so I am thinking I'll liquid cool it and the hd 5850. I have convinced myself that the hd 5850 can go much higher with serious cooling and a voltage increase. Whether or not this mb has the bandwidth or if the chip has the horsepower to take much more is might be another thing.


----------



## Vyker

Did anyone here have to reinstall Windows 7 when they installed a new CPU?

Has anyone managed to boot up into their existing OS after changing CPU? to a 945 for example?


----------



## blackbastard

I was running winXp64 aw/ winXp 32 when I upgraded. I don't recall there being any issues with os, but it wasn't win7 so I guess I'm not a help.


----------



## SchiTzo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


The NB increases with Fsb/ref clock,like the ram does. the multi is locked at x8, so to reach 2600 you need a ref clock of 325.

You can check NB freq in the memory tab of cpu-z.

Good luck

Gyro


Thanks Gyro that helps knowing theat its locked at 8 was starting to look like my avatar over this one.....


----------



## 1spike

Took your advice N2G checked forum and you need to download Afterburner version 2.0 for voltage to show up


----------



## N2Gaming

Thank you 1spike +1


----------



## N2Gaming

OK guys I just wanted to let you know I'm very close to being able to post up some Vantage score comparrisons of my Destroyer vs. M2N32 SLI Deluxe while running the CPU at 3200MHz with 8GB of ram at DDR2-800 4-4-4-12-2T. Here is the biggest concern to me as to how these will compare. I don't think the PCIe x16 ver 1.0 will make much of a difference vs. the PCIe x16 ver 2.0 but I do think the NB clock will play a major role in how well these two can be compared against each other. As it is my Destroyer was tested w/all the Stock/Default mulitpliers and RAM speeds and timings. How ever the M2N32 mobo does not allow me to change the NB and the HT clock by mulitipliers alone so I will have to be a little creative and hopefully I will be able to find a HTT overclock that will allow me to bump the HT & NB clocks up to stock speeds or something that is very similar to the stock clocks on the Destroyer. I have Win 7 Installed now with only 1 GTX 460 for my first bone stock run on the M2N32 and I'm just waiting for the Vantage to finish downloading before I can begin my Bench test's. Oh I need to install the mobo chipset drivers as well. "N2 goes to do that now"









Edit: Here are the long awaited Results. Enjoy...

Destroyer 1x MSI Cyclone GTX 1GB "All bone stock settings" Vantage score = 15681










M2N32 SLI Deluxe 1x MSI Cyclone GTX 1GB "All bone stock settings" Vantage score = 15455










As you can see the points spread is only by a few hundred points and I think this is because of the HT and NB clocks.

Now to try to get the HT and NB clocks to match those of the Destroyer Benchmark settings.

EDIT #2: Now for some dissapointing news. I was able to get some what close to my other systems clocks w/what I have in this M2N32 systme but my scores dropped a tad.


----------



## Gyro

Seems you gained on the gpu score and lost a fair bit on the cpu score.
I see you dropped the ht multi to x4, can you try at x5(1206mhz) see if it helps the cpu score any.

Thanks

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

I could try several different things Gyro. I was just getting irritated and before I realized that what was going on I BSOD'd several times.

Well the problem is I have to do all the overclocking in NV systools because something strange was happening for some reason of which I could not figure. I could not raise my HTT in the bios because the OS was booting w/the stock cpu muliplier even after I lowered it to 13x, 12x, 11x & 10x. I had booted my X4 940 into windows at 3600MHz with out realizing my multiplier for the CPU was not downclocking.









Is there a setting in Windows 7 that will allow the OS to read the settings from bios and boot up w/the bios settings instead of what it knows it should boot to using of which are stock values for the CPU multi ?


----------



## Bedas

Hi, how do I become a member of this club and who is responsible for filling out the spreadsheet on first page? I am not able to find any info about it anywhere...









Code:



Code:


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1381900


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vyker* 
Did anyone here have to reinstall Windows 7 when they installed a new CPU?

Has anyone managed to boot up into their existing OS after changing CPU? to a 945 for example?

I had no problems with mine, sorry you are having trouble,it should have been painless.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I could try several different things Gyro. I was just getting irritated and before I realized that what was going on I BSOD'd several times.

Well the problem is I have to do all the overclocking in NV systools because something strange was happening for some reason of which I could not figure. I could not raise my HTT in the bios because the OS was booting w/the stock cpu muliplier even after I lowered it to 13x, 12x, 11x & 10x. I had booted my X4 940 into windows at 3600MHz with out realizing my multiplier for the CPU was not downclocking.









Is there a setting in Windows 7 that will allow the OS to read the settings from bios and boot up w/the bios settings instead of what it knows it should boot to using of which are stock values for the CPU multi ?

I think you could do it with PhenomMsr tweaker,use the P0 state for changing multi and volts,but that's pretty much the same as using the tools.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bedas* 
Hi, how do I become a member of this club and who is responsible for filling out the spreadsheet on first page? I am not able to find any info about it anywhere...









Code:



Code:


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1381900


Welcome Bedas,
Just change your validation to a link and you're in.
But the info you seek is in the first paragraph on the first page of this thread.
I am partly responsible for the SS.Why do you ask?

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## naossoan

Hi all,
I just got my X4 965 installed in my M2N32-SLI deluxe after a lot of messing around in the bios.

For some reason it won't detect my USB keyboard (g15 1st gen) so I had to scrounge a PS2 keyboard, which luckily i have this wireless one.

It also wouldn't detect the regular arrow keys in the bios, but would detect the ones on the number pad...odd.

OK so I got the processor installed, set to 1.33v vcore, set cpu multi to 17, installed my 2nd 2gigs of ram and set to 2.1v (4x1GB sticks total, 2 are CAS5 2 are CAS4...manually set timings to CAS5)

System wouldn't POST. Went back in, lowered the ram to DDR2-667, now it posts/boots windows. Fair enough.

Went back in, set vdimm to 2.125v and set back to DDR2-800. OK great now it POSTs and boots windows.

The problem is, the document I'm reading for how to setup the processor with the nvidia system tools doesn't quite match up to what my system tools say.

It says

Quote:

When you open the Control Panel you will have four selections (CPU, Motherboard, Memory and Video Card). Click on the CPU section at the top and you will find several adjustments for the cpu, to include dropdown selections for the four cores. Select the appropriate multiplier for each core (Change this Value to x16 for each core).
I have the CPU, MOBO selections etc, but upon clicking on CPU the only option I have is to change the frequency. It already lists the processor as 3.4GHz @ 17x. I don't have a drop down for individual cores or a way to adjust their multipliers as the document suggests.









NV system info also lists all 4 cores and shows 3.4ghz 2 17x









Windows System also says its running at 3.4GHZ

CPU-z however says it's running at 800mhz (200x4)









What am I missing here?


----------



## N2Gaming

Welcome to the club & OCN.

My guess would be your OS is not set to Performance mode. Set your Operating System to Performance mode and see if the CPU multipliyers don't show up for you.


----------



## naossoan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Welcome to the club & OCN.

My guess would be your OS is not set to Performance mode. Set your Operating System to Performance mode and see if the CPU multipliyers don't show up for you.

Already tried that, didn't do anything. Before you ask, Cool n' Quiet is already disabled as well.

I did test to see if maybe it was just throttling it down like cool n quiet so I ran Prime95 but the CPU remains at 800mhz, so it's not that.

I'm more so interested in what the guy is saying about changing he multi's in the nVidia software, as i don't seem to be able to do that.


----------



## naossoan

I don't know what happened, but the option suddenly showed up in the performance tool to change the multiplier.

So I did that and voila! 3415.4 MHz. I ran the Windows 7 Performance benchmark thing when it was 800mhz and it gave a 3.6 for the CPU, now it runs through and sort of hangs on the Disk performance, then says it cannot computer the score :\\

The computer also does not POST and I have to hit F1 to continue to boot up.

Also, for some reason even after setting up the profile in the nvidia performance tool and setting the rule for it to start that profile on windows start-up, it doesn't do that and I have to go and manually load the profile whenever I reboot. Maybe it's because the nvidia control panel is not starting with windows? I don't know....I don't see it in msconfig anywhere, or in services.msc

Here's my Validation card if you want to add it to the first page
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1382772

EDIT: I ran 3DMark06 again, and I gained a good 4000 points overall. I can't wait till I get these GTX 460's in SLI in here! (they're on the way soon)


----------



## N2Gaming

Sounds like you finally got it going. As far as having to git F1 at POST. Does yoru system say anything about CMOS Cecksum error at POST. If so it's possible you have a corrupted BIOS flash or maybe have not saved the bios correctly. Assuming you flashed your BIOS w/your older chip. How did your system run after you flashed it before you changed your CPU's. This is one thing a lot of people fail to do because they are so anxiouse to see the results of their new CPU's that they jump right into the new cpu before checking the recently flashed bios w/the original cpu to make sure the flash went smoothly. I'm not saying you did this but I my self have been known to jump the gun a little and do just that so this is how I know how easy it is to push for instant results before making sure the latest bios flash took and is working A-OK...


----------



## naossoan

I was getting the checksum error before after I "reset" the bios by removing the cmos battery after installing the X4 965, but I don't believe that's what it was saying this time.

I'm thinking it might be the USB keyboard thing since it doesn't seem to like that very much.

Also, I flashed the BIOS a few weeks back while still using the 5400+ BE chip, and it seemed to be working all fine and dandy then.

I'll do a reboot right now and see what it says.

EDIT: Yeah there's something weird happening with the USB I think. When I went to reboot the PC thru the start menu, it shut down then screen went black like it normally does, but then nothing happened, it just stayed black.

So I hit hard reset button and it comes up to do POST and fails saying the last start up was interrupted, I hit F1 to continue, it goes to next screen but then reboots on it's own (I could tell just by the click the computer tower made). This is all with USB keyboard attached.

So it fails POST, I hit F1 again, same thing happens. It did that 3 or 4 times before I just unplugged the USB keyboard and attached the PS2 one. Rebooted, POST said it failed again for the same reason the last startup was interrupted I hit F1 and it works fine.

I plugged in the USB one as Windows 7 was starting up, and it works fine. So there's something fishing going on with the BIOS, this new processor, and USB. Before upgrading to the X4, this BIOS was working just fine with the same USB keyboard, so something seems amiss.

I'll look into it more tomorrow, it's time for sleep!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Bedas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro*

Welcome Bedas,
Just change your validation to a link and you're in.
But the info you seek is in the first paragraph on the first page of this thread.
I am partly responsible for the SS.Why do you ask?

Good luck

Gyro

I am blind, it is really there








Here is my validation link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1381900


----------



## naossoan

So it appears I fixed the USB issue. I went and disabled "USB Legacy Support" in the BIOS and now it POSTS and detects my USB keyboard just fine. I'm also able to navigate the BIOS with the regular arrow keys again. Woohoo!

I still haven't solved the problem of nvidia performance not loading the profile to enable 3.4GHz on system startup and having to manually load it on every startup...

Anyone know how to fix that?


----------



## Vyker

What are the symptoms of a dead CPU?

Would a CPU get past POST if it was dud?

Maybe the CPU isn't right, and is the reason why I can't get boot stably into Windows?


----------



## N2Gaming

What are the temperatures reading in your bios. A dud CPU or defective cpu some times will run very hot no matter how good of cooling it has & or how low you set your CPU's core voltage. Another thing you may want to do is make sure you have enough voltage for your cpu and ram...


----------



## Vyker

When I had it installed, I took a look at the BIOS temps, and it showed 52C....

When I went into safe mode, I got 48C on Everest...

I'm going to install it again tomorrow, and check again, and also flash it to 5002 again with that CPU installed.


----------



## Surprentis

Hey guys and gals joesamo again,

Sooo running the 5002 bios pretty well besides the fact that my Bios startup is either really slow..or goes at normal speed. What would cause this? I have 8 gigs ocz ddr2 ram capable of 1066 (running at 800 since i cant figure out how to stabilize it for the life of me) 1000w modular corsair power supply 80+ certified, GTX 260, 80 gig intel SSD, 1 TB 7200 rpm drive, 250gig 7200 rpm drive, obviously the m2n32-sli deluxe board, and the new AMD 3.0 quad that is listed on Asus website as working properly with this bios. I do have an external 1.5 tb WD drive hooked up at all times. I cant figure out what causes the bios to sometimes load at normal speeds and sometimes lag right at the beginning. My settings are close to default ram is in ganged mode at 800. Asus startup image is disabled quick boot enabled...i dont know. Its not a big deal my system runs pretty dang well anyways but it would be nice to figure out whats going on! Ran a memtest and i didnt find any memory errors.

(edit check my sig for further details about my system its pretty much up to date)

Suggestions?

Thanks everyone!

Joe Samo


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey Josam... Why are you running your ram in Ganged. w/8 gig's of ram it's really not necessay IMO. That might have a lot to do w/your ram stability as well when you move your HTT/FSB spd's.


----------



## 1spike

Your systems last boot fail or post interrupted, just started getting this error when i start my computer first time in the morning, when i restart no problem wonder what caused that . Cpu temps and gpu temps seem fine







, only thing that is overclocked on my rig is the gpu. Any ideas thanks! wonder if it could be a power supply issue,running a 450 watt now going to a 1000w tuesday


----------



## Vyker

How?

I reinstalled it, and then cleared the CMOS.

I removed my bluetooth dongle for my wireless keyboard and mouse, and all other USB devices, plugged in a PS2 keyboard to get around.

I then booted it into safe mode, and deleted the 4 CPU's in Device Manager. I then let it reinstall all 4 again via the "scan for new hardware" and shut down.

I also changed my BIOS settings to disable legacy USB support, set my ram to Ganged Mode [I have 4 sticks, total 6GB].

I then booted up into normal Windows, and it worked.

Thought I'd plug my BT back in, and I got a BlueScreen on boot, so took it out, and PS2 back in, and thought I'd install it as fresh in Windows using Logitech's install.

And now all is up and running... BUT!

Its hot!!









Any ideas if this is a big issue?

It all seems to be running fine, and its very fast now!


----------



## N2Gaming

1spike have you ever replaced your CMOS batter w/a new one? If you have a voltage meter you can check the voltage of the battery and if it's not with in speck then replace as needed.

Vyker feel your cpu block. Several people have had this issue and wrote it off as a bad reading. If you have ever noticed, most of the time the cores are the temps that are normally running hotter than the cpu it self so mostlikely there is a software or bios coding issue that is making your cpu temps read 20c higher than they really are. However. If you are using a stock HSF then you may want to try a better aftermarket cooler. how high does the cpu temp reach when you load up the cpu to 100% usage?


----------



## Gyro

Vyker, I think your heat problem is your case,your temps are up on every thing.
You switched from a tower to your sig case didn't you?
You may want to switch back.









Gyro


----------



## Vyker

Gyro, N2, I turned on C1E and Cool'N'Quiet, and its dropped down 50C at CPU and 36C at the cores.

I did move into that case, but its all open, case not closed, lid off. I also have 2 case fans in there to shift air around. I think I'm going to just bear with it like this. It doesn't seem to effect performance, I might invest in a bigger HSF, but it has to be quiet as this machine is now bang in the middle of my flat. Any recommendations? Zalman maybe?


----------



## Tiger33

Hi folks

now that the m2n-sli supports the 555 officially.

as anyone been able to successfully unlock the cores to gain all 4 cores on the 555 with the m2n-sli

?


----------



## Deathclaw

what dou you guys think about overclocking phenom II 945 c2 revision on m2n-e (same as m2n-sli without 2 pci-e slots)


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vyker*


Gyro, N2, I turned on C1E and Cool'N'Quiet, and its dropped down 50C at CPU and 36C at the cores.

I did move into that case, but its all open, case not closed, lid off. I also have 2 case fans in there to shift air around. I think I'm going to just bear with it like this. It doesn't seem to effect performance, I might invest in a bigger HSF, but it has to be quiet as this machine is now bang in the middle of my flat. Any recommendations? Zalman maybe?


Do you have another fan you can use to mount like in the pic(below) to blow down on the mb.That would help get some circulation in there and drop a few more degrees from the averall temps.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tiger33*


Hi folks

now that the m2n-sli supports the 555 officially.

as anyone been able to successfully unlock the cores to gain all 4 cores on the 555 with the m2n-sli

?


There is no chance of unlocking extra cores on the M2N series boards.Sorry

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*


what dou you guys think about overclocking phenom II 945 c2 revision on m2n-e (same as m2n-sli without 2 pci-e slots)


While not the best oc'er of the series it is possible to get a small oc.
You will likely have to drop your ram to 677mhz(m2n-e has a 1.95v limit on the ram)and oc by FSB/ref clock.
I can't remember if the m2n-e has cpu voltage adjustments or not,you may have to use the cpu overvolt option.

Any other questions just ask.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## piaseq

Hello, I am a bit new, even though I read this forum a lot.

I have 2 major problems:
1) lack of any free time to investigate my 2nd problem;
2) choice between 955 BE and 945 for my M2N32 SLI Deluxe mobo.

What is the latest experience with running 955 in this mobo? I've heard that it is more difficult with an ATI card on-board. Is 5002 bios any better for trying to run 955 BE? My current BIOS is 2209. 
What should I expect if I decide to get 955 BE instead of 945?

My X2 6400+ BE died this week so thanks for any help solving this as I need to get a new soon. So far a laptop must be sufficient...


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *piaseq*


Hello, I am a bit new, even though I read this forum a lot.

I have 2 major problems:
1) lack of any free time to investigate my 2nd problem;
2) choice between 955 BE and 945 for my M2N32 SLI Deluxe mobo.

What is the latest experience with running 955 in this mobo? I've heard that it is more difficult with an ATI card on-board. Is 5002 bios any better for trying to run 955 BE? My current BIOS is 2209. 
What should I expect if I decide to get 955 BE instead of 945?

My X2 6400+ BE died this week so thanks for any help solving this as I need to get a new soon. So far a laptop must be sufficient...


Welcome piaseq.

The x4 955 and ati gfx can be a pain to get working right, the ati drivers and nv tools(required to run x4 955/965) don't play nice some times.

I would suggest the x4 945 w/5002 bios, no workarounds needed and will oc via ref clock/fsb nicely.

Or if you want an unlocked multi the x4 940 works on your present bios.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Deathclaw

i have had athlon II 240 overclocked on this same board with upping the fsb to 250 and even lowering the voltage a bit
i know that my motherboard goes crazy after 275 fsb and would not boot, i also know my ram is pretty overclockable (would have to test again as i don't recall)
so i mostly know what my system is capable of achieving, the thing that i am concerned is the power regulation on my motherboard. is it going to be able to take overclocking 125W quad phenom?


----------



## piaseq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Welcome piaseq.

The x4 955 and ati gfx can be a pain to get working right, the ati drivers and nv tools(required to run x4 955/965) don't play nice some times.

I would suggest the x4 945 w/5002 bios, no workarounds needed and will oc via ref clock/fsb nicely.

Or if you want an unlocked multi the x4 940 works on your present bios.

Good luck

Gyro


Unfortunately PhII 940 BE is nowhere to be found today. I had a look for it some days ago and today and not even one was available... Besides 940 is a 125W TDP core. It will be difficult to get my hands on one of these.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*


i have had athlon II 240 overclocked on this same board with upping the fsb to 250 and even lowering the voltage a bit
i know that my motherboard goes crazy after 275 fsb and would not boot, i also know my ram is pretty overclockable (would have to test again as i don't recall)
so i mostly know what my system is capable of achieving, the thing that i am concerned is the power regulation on my motherboard. is it going to be able to take overclocking 125W quad phenom?


The x4 945 is a 95w cpu so you should be fine to oc on that board.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *piaseq*


Unfortunately PhII 940 BE is nowhere to be found today. I had a look for it some days ago and today and not even one was available... Besides 940 is a 125W TDP core. It will be difficult to get my hands on one of these.


Well the x4 945 would be the easiest/best bet with your ati card.
The m2n32-sli can handle 125w cpu's,your 6400 is/was 125w,so no problem there.

Gyro


----------



## piaseq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


The x4 945 is a 95w cpu so you should be fine to oc on that board.

Well the x4 945 would be the easiest/best bet with your ati card.
The m2n32-sli can handle 125w cpu's,your 6400 is/was 125w,so no problem there.

Gyro


Yes, it was 125TDP. Some ppl even have OC'ed 965 140Ws on this board but I wouldn't go so far.

The problem is that 955 is an optimal choice. Easy upgrade with new motherboard later on, letting it show it's full potential. Price difference is even bigger issue... its less than 10 Euro more expensive than 945, and is BE. That's why I am so eager to find a way to put 955 BE inside as 945 feels like a waste of money... It's just not worth it when for just a little bit more I could have the real deal... Maybe there is some modded bios that allows 955 to be recognized properly? It must be a matter of IDing the cpu as they are literally identical CPUs...


----------



## Deathclaw

as i have said in the first post i have c2 revision
c2 is 125W as i am led to believe
http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...il.aspx?id=534
c3 is 95W


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *piaseq*


Yes, it was 125TDP. Some ppl even have OC'ed 965 140Ws on this board but I wouldn't go so far.

The problem is that 955 is an optimal choice. Easy upgrade with new motherboard later on, letting it show it's full potential. Price difference is even bigger issue... its less than 10 Euro more expensive than 945, and is BE. That's why I am so eager to find a way to put 955 BE inside as 945 feels like a waste of money... It's just not worth it when for just a little bit more I could have the real deal... Maybe there is some modded bios that allows 955 to be recognized properly? It must be a matter of IDing the cpu as they are literally identical CPUs...


The thing is with the x4 955/965 is they have a dualplane power setup and our boards don't,so you use the perf tools as a workaround.Otherwise it will only run at a x4 cpu multi(800mhz).
The hardest part is to get the ati drivers and nv tools to install together.
But if you feel the 955 is the cpu for you,then get it and we'll do our best to get you up and running.
I take it you have read the install guide on the first page.
I'll do some digging and try to find the info on getting the nv tools and ati drivers installed.(this may take a while).

Edit; discussion starts here http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...2-sli-584.html

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*


as i have said in the first post i have c2 revision
c2 is 125W as i am led to believe
http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...il.aspx?id=534
c3 is 95W


Your mb has cooling on the vrm/mosfet area so you should be ok.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## piaseq

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
The thing is with the x4 955/965 is they have a dualplane power setup and our boards don't,so you use the perf tools as a workaround.Otherwise it will only run at a x4 cpu multi(800mhz).
Gyro

Apart from everything else there is a question to this. I'm not that deep into it but does this mean, that our board cannot cope with 955 and there is no way a BIOS mod/update could ever fix it? I thought it was the same issue with 945 before...

Any experiences with 5002 BIOS from ASUS? Is it worth trying for 945 or just a waste of time and I should stick to 2209?


----------



## Tiger33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Do you have another fan you can use to mount like in the pic(below) to blow down on the mb.That would help get some circulation in there and drop a few more degrees from the averall temps.

Good luck

There is no chance of unlocking extra cores on the M2N series boards.Sorry

Good luck

While not the best oc'er of the series it is possible to get a small oc.
You will likely have to drop your ram to 677mhz(m2n-e has a 1.95v limit on the ram)and oc by FSB/ref clock.
I can't remember if the m2n-e has cpu voltage adjustments or not,you may have to use the cpu overvolt option.

Any other questions just ask.

Good luck

Gyro

Thanks for the quick response Gyro

so would you say it would be better to get the 945?


----------



## Vyker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *piaseq* 
Any experiences with 5002 BIOS from ASUS? Is it worth trying for 945 or just a waste of time and I should stick to 2209?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tiger33* 
so would you say it would be better to get the 945?

To save Gyro from repeating himself.... again...

To quote him..

Quote:

I would suggest the x4 945 w/5002 bios, no workarounds needed and will oc via ref clock/fsb nicely.
To add further, the 5002 is official from ASUS, and works perfectly.

I went for this option, and its great


----------



## ej52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *piaseq*

Apart from everything else there is a question to this. I'm not that deep into it but does this mean, that our board cannot cope with 955 and there is no way a BIOS mod/update could ever fix it? I thought it was the same issue with 945 before...


The only problem with the 940/945 was due 2 the CPUCODE and AGESA not
being updated in the bios, had nothing 2 do with the power-planes.

The M2N series can handle the 955/965 perfectly well and if you have read
through this thread "properly" you would see that i am working on a bios mod
to eliminate the power-plane problems.

*Bios Mod Update:*
Support for x6 has been added (if you would like to test it send me a PM)









I have determined that it is the AGESA that is checking the mobo capabilities
instead of the mobo checking the CPU, so there are 2 ways that i could fix
the power-plane problems.

1. Patch the ACPI which would be tricking the bios into thinking you are
setting the CPU speed via the Operating System with Ntune or MSR tweaker
based on what you set in the bios, this is the safer route









2. Patch the AGESA which will eliminate any power-plane handling giving you
the ability to run any CPU without worrying about power requirements but
this would be really risky and not really something i want to do


----------



## piaseq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ej52*


The M2N series can handle the 955/965 perfectly well and if you have read
through this thread "properly" you would see that i am working on a bios mod
to eliminate the power-plane problems.


Trouble is, that having 700+ pages to read might be a bit tricky if you have hundreds of other things more important than your PC







This BIOS mod you're working on would be awesome. Sadly, I don't have Eprom programmer or even detachable Bios chip on my M2N32 to help with some testing...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ej52*


2. Patch the AGESA which will eliminate any power-plane handling giving you
the ability to run any CPU without worrying about power requirements but
this would be really risky and not really something i want to do


Something for users, who know what they do, eh? You could release a version like that







That would be very nice to have no limitation whatsoever.

I might go for 945 for now. Maybe later when the modded bios will be released and offer full support for 955 I'll switch to 955. Thanx


----------



## Ballyhoogames

http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/2252...-3-ghz-6m.html

At last! A decent price for the 940 BE. Probably of more interest to people in the UK (like me). Limited offer though so hurry if you want one. Will work on this over the weekend and post my results.


----------



## xyphur

Hi everyone! I've read through basically the entire thread from beginning to end. Learned a lot along the way, but sadly not enough to get me to where I want to be quite yet. This post is going to be a long one.









Here goes:

So I managed to have this M2N32-SLi Deluxe board donated to me for free along with an old Athlon 64 3500+

I tossed a few sticks of older DDR2-667 RAM in it, updated the BIOS to v5002 (it was at 0406), and ran it with the 3500+ chip while testing everything. I put it through numerous stress tests, memory tests, everything I could think of. Installed Win7 Pro x64 and did even more testing...

Totally flawless. No problems whatsoever. "Awesome!" I say to myself... "A new gaming rig!"

So I decided it was time for me to plop some money down on a new Phenom II x4 945 and migrate all the usable parts over from my old Dell GX620 (Pentium D 3.2, 4GB RAM, etc). While I'm waiting for the new chip to arrive from NewEgg.ca, I decide to toss the 4GB of Corsair XMS2 DDR2-800 EPP (4x1GB 4-4-4-12 @ 2.1v) into the M2N32-SLi Deluxe to verify the board will detect the EPP profile and run it at it's top-speed (because my Dell was clocking it at 667 under the JEDEC 5-5-5-18 timings). No dice. It detects the RAM just fine as SLI-certified (but disabled) DDR2-800 in dual-channel mode, but halfway through Win7 loading, the hard drive light goes solid, and loading halts. Moments later, I check numlock, and it's become unresponsive indicating a hard lockup. I head into the BIOS and verify settings... everything's A-okay. Try again. No go.

Alright, maybe the 3500's memory controller is crap and can't deal with 4 sticks of DDR2-800... so I pull out two of the 4 sticks, leaving the remaining two in A2/B2 (black) as I learned partway through this thread... Win7 gets a little further along and makes it to the login screen... type my password, blanking characters appear as they should, but as soon as I hit enter, hard drive light goes solid and the UI becomes unresponsive. Mouse is still fine, but everything else is locked solid.

Okay, let's try that again... Reset, head into BIOS, drop the clock to 667, force 2T, force RAM voltage to 1.80, try booting again, same thing. Win7 loads to login screen, type passwd, hard lockup. Reboot, force clock skew to Advance 450ps, nudge the NB<->CPU voltage to 4.50, try again... Same problem.

I continue to try a bunch of the different RAM settings that were suggested in this thread to no avail. I even go so far as to attempt borrowing two different sets of DDR2-800 from two different people's machines for testing... both of them Corsair sets. One is 4x2GB of XMS2 800 @ 1.8v, the other 4x1GB of XMS2 @ 1.9v (the non-EPP version of my Corsair RAM, essentially). None of them worked when fully populated, and gave me issues when trying lesser combinations thereof.

In the meantime, the new Phenom chip arrives. I unbox it, toss it into the board, remove the stock heatsink compound, clean the hell out of it with some isopropyl alcohol, slap some Arctic Silver 5 on the chip, assemble everything, put the 667 RAM back in that I knew worked, reset the BIOS back to defaults, went in and disabled all the useless stuff, booted windows just fine, logged in, fired up my stress testing apps, tested everything... All is good. Everything's running flawless (omg this chip is fast btw) and I decide to shut down and swap in my Corsair modules again to see if the new mem controller will fix the problems I was having with the 3500+.

Nope. Still doesn't work. 1 module works, 2 will either refuse to boot, or cause some instability if it manages to get into Windows, and 3 or 4 will simply cause a hard lock. All manner of memory settings have been tried at this point no absolutely no avail.

Now I'm thinking "Alright, so maybe this board just hates Corsair RAM. I could've sworn I've seen other people's systems here list Corsair XMS2 being used, but hey, knowing my luck..."

So I go out to the local shop, grab myself a 2x2GB kit of Mushkin Blackline DDR2-800 5-4-4-12 @ 1.8v, bring it home, swap it in, and....... still the same bloody problem. :-\\

I swap my mix of 2x Hyundai 512MB & 2 x Qimonda 512MB DDR2-667 @ 5-5-5-15 1.8v back into the board. It boots up, heads straight into Win7 and here I am typing this out now.

Please help. I'm starting to sprout gray hairs here. :-\\

Also, here's my validation:



Can I have in the club?


----------



## Gyro

Welcome xyphur,

Try updating the mb nvidia chipset drivers from herehttp://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us.

If the bios was 0406 I can imagine the chipset drivers are old as well.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Chippy

Hello M2N owners !
I pluged a x4 955 in the mobo and got strange readings i have read the forums i got Nv tool 6.06 i tryed the 6.02 and 6.05 all my drivers are up to date according to some program .
Here are my readings http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/1394805.png
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/17/2010, 14:13:52
Machine name: Mother
Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.100618-1621)
Language: Dutch (Regional Setting: Dutch)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
System Model: System Product Name
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor (4 CPUs), ~4.2GHz
Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 4094MB RAM
Page File: 3345MB used, 4841MB available
Windows Dir: C:\\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 120 DPI (125 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16418 64bit Unicode]
So i am not a expert and so i wonder wat your 2 cent is to get the cpu-z reading to a normal cpu speed .
Thx


----------



## KGimmy

Do you know how many gb of ram can I install on the m2n32 sli del?
At the moment I have 4 gb (2gb x 2) and I would like upgrade to 2gbx4 DDR2 800.
I have installed a 5600+ windson.
Could I have any problem when I'll upgrade to 945?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Chippy

On a normal m2n32 you can go and put 8g ram in there .
M2N main site http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=0jMy2X8lKstYRvev
You need the latest bios version 5002 http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=0jMy2X8lKstYRvev

" PS flashing a bios is not with out risk , make shure you know wath you are doing "


----------



## KGimmy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chippy* 
On a normal m2n32 you can go and put 8g ram in there .
M2N main site http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=0jMy2X8lKstYRvev
You need the latest bios version 5002 http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=0jMy2X8lKstYRvev

" PS flashing a bios is not with out risk , make shure you know wath you are doing "

Ok, the mobo can support it, but the processor? Can a windsor use 8 gb with ddr2 800?

I remember that some processor could have some trouble (amd and intel too...)

Thank you very much for your help!

^^


----------



## Chippy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KGimmy* 
Ok, the mobo can support it, but the processor? Can a windsor use 8 gb with ddr2 800?

I remember that some processor could have some trouble (amd and intel too...)

Thank you very much for your help!

^^

I dont think its the cpu you have to wurry about only the OS

Having 8 gb ram thus not mean your pc will go faster .
I think you are fine with 4g .

I am new to the forum so wayt for a other tech to give comment lol


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chippy* 
Hello M2N owners !
I pluged a x4 955 in the mobo and got strange readings i have read the forums i got Nv tool 6.06 i tryed the 6.02 and 6.05 all my drivers are up to date according to some program .
Here are my readings http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/1394805.png
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/17/2010, 14:13:52
Machine name: Mother
Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.100618-1621)
Language: Dutch (Regional Setting: Dutch)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
System Model: System Product Name
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor (4 CPUs), ~4.2GHz
Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 4094MB RAM
Page File: 3345MB used, 4841MB available
Windows Dir: C:\\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 120 DPI (125 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16418 64bit Unicode]
So i am not a expert and so i wonder wat your 2 cent is to get the cpu-z reading to a normal cpu speed .
Thx

Make sure C1E and cool and quiet are disabled in the bios and win 7 power options are set to performance.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KGimmy* 
Do you know how many gb of ram can I install on the m2n32 sli del?
At the moment I have 4 gb (2gb x 2) and I would like upgrade to 2gbx4 DDR2 800.
I have installed a 5600+ windson.
Could I have any problem when I'll upgrade to 945?

Thank you very much!

As Chippy said, 8gb total.But unless you do lots of video encoding or the like 4gb is plenty.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## xyphur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Welcome xyphur,

Try updating the mb nvidia chipset drivers from herehttp://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us.

If the bios was 0406 I can imagine the chipset drivers are old as well.

Good luck

Gyro

I'm about to give your suggestion a shot (even though as I said, this is a fresh install of Win7) and will report back either way if it works or not.

It should also be noted for others that it doesn't matter what BIOS revision this board was running before I got it, since a) I updated it before doing anything else, and b) irregardless of that, the hard drives being used between the build this board came from previously and my fresh build are completely, totally different. Plus the fact that this is a fresh install of Win7 either way. Besides, since there is no correlation between what's flashed to the board, and what drivers are being used in Windows, the above points are essentially moot.









One question your suggestion of chipset drivers brings up though... if what you're telling me is true, and Win7 doesn't ship with the necessary drivers to to allow the board's 590 chipset to run properly/stably (it should, since Win7 is far newer than the 590 chipset, plus it's not like the 590 is obscure hardware), then basically what this means is that every time I would want to reinstall Win7 (or any other OS for that matter) that I'm going to require these working sticks of RAM that are running in the board now as spares to get the OS & Nvidia drivers installed, before swapping in a set that won't run without the Nvidia drivers? This certainly would be a first for me, and I've been at this (computing) for ~20 years now... but hey, stranger things have happened I suppose...

I'll let you know shortly!


----------



## Chippy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Make sure C1E and cool and quiet are disabled in the bios and win 7 power options are set to performance.

Good luck

As Chippy said, 8gb total.But unless you do lots of video encoding or the like 4gb is plenty.

Good luck

Gyro


Thx for the info i got it working when turning the multiplier on NVtool
Now finding a stabel oc first attempt http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1395167


----------



## xyphur

Gyro, tried your chipset drivers suggestion... no change, problems remain.

I tried another couple things while I was at it. Different power supply yielded no success, even with nothing but the bare essentials connected. Nor did trying both Memtest86+ or GoldMemory 5.x on Hiren's BootCD, both version 9.9 & 10.1. Hard lockup before the programs even fully load and begin testing. (meaning that it's not the drivers, nor Windows, this is a hardware-level issue).

I tried re-downloading & re-flashing BIOS 5002 also, after which I pulled the battery for 10 min, and reset to defaults. No change.

Using either one of the two Mushkin 2GB sticks I picked up yesterday allows me to get into Win7 just fine, and can run stress tests for as long as I like, regardless of which slot the one module occupies (i.e they all work), but as soon as I introduce both modules to ANY combination of slots, the machine refuses to do what it's asked. Memtest86, Win7, Linux live CD, etc... Nothing works.

I also just tried both one, and then two out of my 4 Corsair XMS2 modules, and I can do the same thing with them... in fact I have two of them populating A2/B2 right now @ 800 5-5-5-18 2T, stock JEDEC voltage, and I'm typing this out on the machine now. Just finished a stress test on them too, no issues at all. I also had them both in A1/B1 and there was no problems there either.

This really doesn't make much sense, does it? Defective board perhaps?

Should I try returning the Mushkin Blackline 800, 5-4-4-12 @ 1.8, and trying to get some normal, regular, non-EPP, non-SLI, run-of-the-mill DDR2-800 RAM? It would seem that's all my board likes in all four slots at one time...


----------



## Chippy

I have a stable result only these benches i dont like at all my old 6400+ hase the same results on it










http://service.futuremark.com/home.action

What is the best bench for 4 core processors ???


----------



## Chippy

I have a stable result only these benches i dont like at all my old 6400+ hase the same results on it










Your system
3DMark Score P6276 3DMarks vantage

What is the best bench for 4 core processors ???


----------



## ej52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chippy* 
I have a stable result only these benches i dont like at all my old 6400+ hase the same results on it










Your system
3DMark Score P6276 3DMarks vantage

What is the best bench for 4 core processors ???


LOL... something is seriously wrong there









I pull out just under 10k with my sig rig









There are plenty of benchies in this thread you just need 2 "LOOK"









Regards
Ej52


----------



## N2Gaming

ej52 your running sli he is not.


----------



## ej52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
ej52 your running sli he is not.

True but the 9800 GTX is just as good if not better than 2 9600 GT's








and the phenom should be pulling double my athlon's score









So i would say someting is wrong there









Edit:
How are those cyclone 460's performing, still deciding if i want the cyclones
or the XFX SC 460's









Regards
Ej52


----------



## N2Gaming

Vantage is more GPU than CPU iirc.


----------



## Bedas

Is any big difference between Phenom II *955* C2 and C3 stepping?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xyphur* 
Gyro, tried your chipset drivers suggestion... no change, problems remain.

I tried another couple things while I was at it. Different power supply yielded no success, even with nothing but the bare essentials connected. Nor did trying both Memtest86+ or GoldMemory 5.x on Hiren's BootCD, both version 9.9 & 10.1. Hard lockup before the programs even fully load and begin testing. (meaning that it's not the drivers, nor Windows, this is a hardware-level issue).

I tried re-downloading & re-flashing BIOS 5002 also, after which I pulled the battery for 10 min, and reset to defaults. No change.

Using either one of the two Mushkin 2GB sticks I picked up yesterday allows me to get into Win7 just fine, and can run stress tests for as long as I like, regardless of which slot the one module occupies (i.e they all work), but as soon as I introduce both modules to ANY combination of slots, the machine refuses to do what it's asked. Memtest86, Win7, Linux live CD, etc... Nothing works.

I also just tried both one, and then two out of my 4 Corsair XMS2 modules, and I can do the same thing with them... in fact I have two of them populating A2/B2 right now @ 800 5-5-5-18 2T, stock JEDEC voltage, and I'm typing this out on the machine now. Just finished a stress test on them too, no issues at all. I also had them both in A1/B1 and there was no problems there either.

This really doesn't make much sense, does it? Defective board perhaps?

Should I try returning the Mushkin Blackline 800, 5-4-4-12 @ 1.8, and trying to get some normal, regular, non-EPP, non-SLI, run-of-the-mill DDR2-800 RAM? It would seem that's all my board likes in all four slots at one time...

One more thing to try is increase the cpu-nb ht voltage 1 or 2 notches.(1.2v stock) see if that helps.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## 1spike

Hey N2 are you running you 460s at factory overclocked speeds or did you bump them up? Just wondering because ill be adding another one this week for my M2n32, cant wait to see how 2 cards preform. How do you determine what a safe overclock is do you go by full load temps. I was reading that 70c is exceptable for these cards seems pretty hot to me i want them to last a long while.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chippy*


... What is the best bench for 4 core processors ???


If you just want to test the CPU, there are numerous benchmarks you can employ.

Some are often used for stress-testing CPU overclocks (eg. LinX, Prime95)
while others are more commonly used for performance analysis (Cinebench, 
PovRay, etc.)

Which are you doing? Checking that performance is as it should be, or
testing an overclock for stability?

Ian.


----------



## Chippy

Testing the best performance out of my system no point haven a system running at 5 ghz if it cramps out .


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chippy* 
Testing the best performance out of my system no point haven a system running at 5 ghz if it cramps out .


In that case use Cinebench (CPU test), PovRay, and you could also run the
CPU tests in 3DMark06 (etc.), compare to other systems with similar CPU
spec on the ORB.

Indeed, feel free to try the old Blender test, compare to my summary list (it
focuses on SGIs, but I've included my 4GHz i7 system):

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/perfcomp_RENDER1_blender.html

(there is an 'official' results page, but it's full of bogus numbers)

With respect to PovRay, see:

http://www.povray.org/download/benchmark.php
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POV-Ray

Ian.


----------



## Chippy

Thx for your info i will be testing it.
Cinebench 9728 multi redering .
I think i need a new mobo i did the test with this config


----------



## N2Gaming

Those 460 gtx Vantage scores I posted a while ago were w/the GPU's all stock.

ej52 I am able to run Dirt2 at 1920x1080 all maxed out and it's playable and looks great.


----------



## 1spike

so do you run them at stock speeds or do you run them at overclocked speeds normaly


----------



## N2Gaming

stock clocks


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Done it at last!



Can someone help with Ram timings please?

Currently showing 401.9 from DDR2 800. Doesn't sound right.

Ta.

Oh, and can I join the club now please?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ballyhoogames* 
Done it at last!



Can someone help with Ram timings please?

Currently showing 401.9 from DDR2 800. Doesn't sound right.

Ta.

Oh, and can I join the club now please?

401.9 x2(DDR)=803.8mhz.That is fine.
But your cpu multi is low,should be x15.

And consider yourself joined








what bios are you using?(for the datasheet)

Gyro


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Need to get the CPU speed ramped up too. Watch this space.

BIOS is 5001.

EDIT: Done:



Please update.


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Ignore me.


----------



## Gyro

Ballyhoogames, I updated the data sheet with your new info.

That's cool and quiet doing it's thing.

Gyro


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Thanks.

Yes, worked out the answer to my ridiculous question but hoped no one saw it before I edited it! You're fast on the draw my friend!


----------



## xyphur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
One more thing to try is increase the cpu-nb ht voltage 1 or 2 notches.(1.2v stock) see if that helps.

Good luck

Gyro

I tried it in increasing notches right up to the max of 1.5v, still no go.

Also just tried my previous slew of settings along with bumping the CPU-NB HT voltage up to the max in increments, with a fresh pair of Mushkin Silverline 800 5-5-5-18 @ 1.8v (and then at 1.9v as well), with no luck. The same thing happens. Two modules in B1/B2, or A1/A2, and the system falls on it's face during boot up, and won't even load Memtest86+

...remove one module though, and the machine fires right up and works fine on stock settings and voltages. Throw anything at it, and it's stable as a rock.

I'm starting to wonder if the board is somehow going bad when it attempts to use memory anywhere above the 2048MB address range, because with 2048MB installed in 4 modules, it's perfectly fine, anytime I attempt to install more than that, regardless of module count, it fails.

Sadly, I think it's time for a replacement board. DDR2 would be ideal since I have 4GB of low-latency Corsair 800 I would really like to pull from the old Dell and make full use of. Any suggestions? Preferably not Asus, since as you can probably understand, I have a bad taste in my mouth now... I'd heard so many good thing about this board, it's a shame my club membership here will be so short-lived.

Thanks again for your ideas.


----------



## anand_unni

Does anyone tried Athlon II X4 645 with M2N32-SLI deluxe? will it work? what u think?

Quote:

Athlon II X4 645 nice performance good value tempting


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xyphur* 
I tried it in increasing notches right up to the max of 1.5v, still no go.

Also just tried my previous slew of settings along with bumping the CPU-NB HT voltage up to the max in increments, with a fresh pair of Mushkin Silverline 800 5-5-5-18 @ 1.8v (and then at 1.9v as well), with no luck. The same thing happens. Two modules in B1/B2, or A1/A2, and the system falls on it's face during boot up, and won't even load Memtest86+

...remove one module though, and the machine fires right up and works fine on stock settings and voltages. Throw anything at it, and it's stable as a rock.

I'm starting to wonder if the board is somehow going bad when it attempts to use memory anywhere above the 2048MB address range, because with 2048MB installed in 4 modules, it's perfectly fine, anytime I attempt to install more than that, regardless of module count, it fails.

Sadly, I think it's time for a replacement board. DDR2 would be ideal since I have 4GB of low-latency Corsair 800 I would really like to pull from the old Dell and make full use of. Any suggestions? Preferably not Asus, since as you can probably understand, I have a bad taste in my mouth now... I'd heard so many good thing about this board, it's a shame my club membership here will be so short-lived.

Thanks again for your ideas.









Well you know it works with the 4 x 512 sticks of 667mhz ram,have you tried ocing them via Ref clock/fsb.Be a shame to ditch a semi-working board.

As far as a new/good ddr2 board they are hard to find now.
I myself just ordered an M4N98td-evohttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131636 and 2x2gb mushkin 1600(996744)http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226075.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anand_unni* 
Does anyone tried Athlon II X4 645 with M2N32-SLI deluxe? will it work? what u think?

Nobody yet has tried it,but I'm sure it will work,
Others are using Athlon II's with no troubles.

Good luck

Gyro

edit; added naossoan to data sheet.


----------



## xyphur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Well you know it works with the 4 x 512 sticks of 667mhz ram,have you tried ocing them via Ref clock/fsb.Be a shame to ditch a semi-working board.

As far as a new/good ddr2 board they are hard to find now.
I myself just ordered an M4N98td-evohttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131636 and 2x2gb mushkin 1600(996744)http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226075.

No, have not bothered OC'ing the 667. I don't see the point really, since it's only 2GB and that's simply not enough for my needs in regular use. Those 4 sticks were really just a placeholder until I could either get my Corsair to function, or buy some memory the board likes, and then toss them into my older Dell... but after having tried 5 different sets of RAM, each with a multitude of different settings and variables, I've decided I've had enough of the headaches this board is causing. I've spent nearly a week on it now, and I haven't gotten anywhere. Spinning my wheels...

It's time to junk it and replace it with a different board. Sad I know, but hey, it either works or it doesn't, y'know?

You're right, it does seem bloody hard to find nForce+DDR2 boards now. I did lots of research, and it came down to the Asus M3N72-D, MSI K9N2 Platinum, or Foxconn Destroyer. All DDR2, since I'm not about to abandon my 4GB of Corsair just yet (also for budgetary reasons. Put simply, I just don't have the cash for DDR3, atm). I am also not fond of ATI graphics, mainly because of the drivers/software, and because I want to stick with SLI since it's a hardware-based technology, whereas Crossfire is software-based, which introduces CPU overhead.

In the end, I decided on the Foxconn. I located a *new* one on eBay. If what I've read here and elsewhere about this board rings true, I don't think I'll be disappointed with it at all.

I am disappointed however that I've ended up having to spend well over $100 all-in (shipping from the US to Canada sucks.) to replace a board that WAS working with 3GB (2x1GB, 2x512MB) of Corsair XMS2 before I got it. :-/

I'lll report back when the new board arrives and I've had a chance to fully test it with all my components.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## andersson82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anand_unni* 
Does anyone tried Athlon II X4 645 with M2N32-SLI deluxe? will it work? what u think?

I got the AMD Athlon II X4 640 in my M2N32-SLI-Deluxe motherboard, and it works great.

Was thinking of the 945 or some of thous at first, but came to the conclusion that this motherboard misses some of the AM3-features as higher HT Link and memory-speed, that these features (DDR3-memory first of all) would make a bottle-neck for the CPU.
So decided for 640 (thats better to OC then 645 according to allot of tests) since it only costed 95â‚¬. Thats 40â‚¬ cheaper then 645 and alot cheaper then the 9-series-cpus.

I am very happy with this cpu. I have managed to run it on 3.8ghz for several hours without ANY problem (playing WoW only during this time though). Havent tried higher... dont want to push it since Speedfan has problem reading the temp correct.

Now running it on 3333mhz, stable. Never experienced any problems...

Upgraded from the AMD 2x 6000+, and a noticeable change! Feels like a new computer!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1401626

(If anyone got tips of things to change, they are welcome to tell me, since I am no expert on this at all).


----------



## strmckr

hey all, relatively new here i have some questions regarding my m2n sli deluxe that i cannot sort out









ive been running mine since 2007/08

currently upgraded and running:
enermax revolution 1050 W psu
bios version 5001
amd 955 be x4 phenom II with a 18x mutipler = 3.618 ghz
4 Gb of DDR2 667
Gefroce 7950 gt ko (super-clocked) x2
under windows 7 64bit



my questions is regarding sli mode

i recently acquired the second geforce 7950 gt ko and i cannot get my system to post anything with the second card installed.

both cards work individually on the mother board and i have also confirmed there bios's to be identical as well.

the system will not post with more then 1 g-card installed.

all i see is the case fans continuously running and all dvd/cd & disk drives lights cycle on and off. plus all fans sound as if they are pulsating (spin up and down ever few seconds)

i need some help bug testing this one out?
any suggestions that i should try


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xyphur* 
No, have not bothered OC'ing the 667. I don't see the point really, since it's only 2GB and that's simply not enough for my needs in regular use. Those 4 sticks were really just a placeholder until I could either get my Corsair to function, or buy some memory the board likes, and then toss them into my older Dell... but after having tried 5 different sets of RAM, each with a multitude of different settings and variables, I've decided I've had enough of the headaches this board is causing. I've spent nearly a week on it now, and I haven't gotten anywhere. Spinning my wheels...

It's time to junk it and replace it with a different board. Sad I know, but hey, it either works or it doesn't, y'know?

You're right, it does seem bloody hard to find nForce+DDR2 boards now. I did lots of research, and it came down to the Asus M3N72-D, MSI K9N2 Platinum, or Foxconn Destroyer. All DDR2, since I'm not about to abandon my 4GB of Corsair just yet (also for budgetary reasons. Put simply, I just don't have the cash for DDR3, atm). I am also not fond of ATI graphics, mainly because of the drivers/software, and because I want to stick with SLI since it's a hardware-based technology, whereas Crossfire is software-based, which introduces CPU overhead.

In the end, I decided on the Foxconn. I located a *new* one on eBay. If what I've read here and elsewhere about this board rings true, I don't think I'll be disappointed with it at all.

I am disappointed however that I've ended up having to spend well over $100 all-in (shipping from the US to Canada sucks.) to replace a board that WAS working with 3GB (2x1GB, 2x512MB) of Corsair XMS2 before I got it. :-/

I'lll report back when the new board arrives and I've had a chance to fully test it with all my components.

Thanks again for all the help.









A destroyer club thread can be found here http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...asts-club.html.

Good luck,sorry we could not get your board working right.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andersson82* 
I got the AMD Athlon II X4 640 in my M2N32-SLI-Deluxe motherboard, and it works great.

Was thinking of the 945 or some of thous at first, but came to the conclusion that this motherboard misses some of the AM3-features as higher HT Link and memory-speed, that these features (DDR3-memory first of all) would make a bottle-neck for the CPU.
So decided for 640 (thats better to OC then 645 according to allot of tests) since it only costed 95€. Thats 40€ cheaper then 645 and alot cheaper then the 9-series-cpus.

I am very happy with this cpu. I have managed to run it on 3.8ghz for several hours without ANY problem (playing WoW only during this time though). Havent tried higher... dont want to push it since Speedfan has problem reading the temp correct.

Now running it on 3333mhz, stable. Never experienced any problems...

Upgraded from the AMD 2x 6000+, and a noticeable change! Feels like a new computer!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1401626

(If anyone got tips of things to change, they are welcome to tell me, since I am no expert on this at all).

Welcome andersson82,

Looks good from here.(except your validation is rejected)

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strmckr* 
hey all, relatively new here i have some questions regarding my m2n sli deluxe that i cannot sort out









ive been running mine since 2007/08

currently upgraded and running:
enermax revolution 1050 W psu
bios version 5001
amd 955 be x4 phenom II with a 18x mutipler = 3.618 ghz
4 Gb of DDR2 667
Gefroce 7950 gt ko (super-clocked) x2
under windows 7 64bit



my questions is regarding sli mode

i recently acquired the second geforce 7950 gt ko and i cannot get my system to post anything with the second card installed.

both cards work individually on the mother board and i have also confirmed there bios's to be identical as well.

the system will not post with more then 1 g-card installed.

all i see is the case fans continuously running and all dvd/cd & disk drives lights cycle on and off. plus all fans sound as if they are pulsating (spin up and down ever few seconds)

i need some help bug testing this one out?
any suggestions that i should try

Try both cards one at a time in the black pci-e x8 slot,see if it will boot that way.
Is the cpu voltage really at 1.12v for 3.6mhz?

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## strmckr

Quote:

Try both cards one at a time in the black pci-e x8 slot,see if it will boot that way.
it doesn't boot off the black slot for either card, however according to the owners manual the black pci-e x16 slot only operates in conjunction with the blue pci-e 16x position being occupied

http://www.scribd.com/doc/33010679/m...erboard-Manual
p. 2-19

unless im mistaken anyone else know if u can use either or pci-e slot ??

Quote:

Is the cpu voltage really at 1.12v for 3.6mhz?
yes the voltage is really at 1.12 v

i've seen a few 955 stable at 4+ Ghz but i rather not push my new cpu with out a better heat sink installed.

fun info.. the 955 be holds the fastest overclock just over 7 Ghz and stable.(liquid nitrogen then liquid helium to do it)


----------



## Gyro

strmckr, I wasn't sure if it would work or not, it works on the the M2N32.

Maybe it's unstable with two cards, try your vcore at 1.35v(stock).

I get you on the data sheet shorty.Done

Gyro


----------



## 1spike

Hey Gyro can you put me on the data sheet ive been validated for a while now thanks check page 684 for my validation .


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1spike*


Hey Gyro can you put me on the data sheet ive been validated for a while now thanks check page 684 for my validation .


Done

Gyro


----------



## Voidus

Hi!

Is this the home of the best board in the world? Seems that way!

Got this board back tail end of 2006, sweet spot for processor then was the Althlon 64 X2 4600+ I still have in it. Never have I had a machine that is just so damn stable, true this is my first box that I have built with brand name parts, but this is stable and fast. So stable and fast that I have never wanted to change anything... until now...

I've gone back to linux a bit, using virtualbox to host virtual machines and started to feel that need for more speed. The addition of a 1080 capable monitor has made that need for more speed now an ache.

I'm looking at those 945 Phenom II's and notice that they need the latest beta BIOS...ohoh! beta BIOS - are there two words which could be less comfortable beside each other? A swift google leads me here. WOW! A veritable treasuretrove of tips and tricks!

Anyway, I'm rambling! Hello all! Great to see so many appreciate this rock solid board and once I've read all the posts, so many! I'll start stretching this box and see what it will do, no doubt asking questions along the way.

Hi and thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xyphur*


You're right, it does seem bloody hard to find nForce+DDR2 boards now.

In the end, I decided on the Foxconn. I located a *new* one on eBay. If what I've read here and elsewhere about this board rings true, I don't think I'll be disappointed with it at all.

I'lll report back when the new board arrives and I've had a chance to fully test it with all my components.










I Don't think you will be the least bit dissapointed w/the Destroyer unless your wanting to run a Ph II X6 core CPU. We do not have X6 supported bios yet but it is supposedly in the woodworks.









I look forwared to hearing about your new hardware results.


----------



## strmckr

i tied the vcore mod in the bios nothing improved still the same thing no post

im not even getting an audio warning tone for a glitch

both cards work in sli mode i tested that out on a friends computer today i'm thinking the pci-e slot is ko'ed

which will defiantly suck as Ive never used it in the life of this great mother board and it could have even been a factory defected part crappy to find out his far down the road...


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strmckr* 
i tied the vcore mod in the bios nothing improved still the same thing no post

im not even getting an audio warning tone for a glitch

both cards work in sli mode i tested that out on a friends computer today i'm thinking the pci-e slot is ko'ed

which will defiantly suck as Ive never used it in the life of this great mother board and it could have even been a factory defected part crappy to find out his far down the road...

This may not help either but have you updated the mb/chipset(nforce) drivers?

Gyro

Edit;





















asus directcu 460 1gb on truck for delivery


----------



## Carmageddon

Not long ago found this awesome club!

Glad to see I am not the only one to appreciate this unique mobo!
Proud to join the owners club too








lol I was excited to read that my old and good mobo not only supports the 965BE, but also going to support even 6 and 8 cores! here is for many years more with this mobo









And now to me








I have the system as in my signature, too tired to type it all again









I ordered the 965BE and hoefully have it sunday









I have not quite found a link to a single document with clear step by step instructions on how to do this... I am still running with the factore BIOS lol!

I am a power user I would say, yet I am new to overclocking...

I still dont know how to flash the bios (and fear this a bit - what if power outage just happens in these few seconds?), dont really undnerstand today's overclocking principles (I lost track when things moved to voltages, fsb, ht, multicores etc).

There are simply ****ton too many posts in this thread lol, I cant ever read them all in this lifetime... and the OP has no link to the info I am looking for, as new to overclocking... so I hope you can point me to something please









Also, looking for a watercooling solution to go with the new CPU here:
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...-ii-965be.html
I think we should have our own section, and split the thread into many discussions....

So, what would you suggest? going with the official 5002 or something? or the custom bios?

Another fairly urgent question: Can I use the stock cooling while tweaking things and testing to be sure the system boots and works with the new CPU, before attaching the actual permanent cooling+thermic paste?

Beyond that, can I use stock cooler from my 4400+ for a day or so, until I get the cooler? unless I get answers and find it locally without ordering from overseas?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Deathclaw

you can use stock cooling for few days, temps will be high though, and do not overclock with it or do some cpu stress tests or benchmarks, for normal work temps should be fine, but still on the high side,consider that only and just a really temporary solution for a few days or a week


----------



## strmckr

finally i got my graphics cards working

stripped the board down to bare minimal out of my case on my testing station and got both cards to fire up and post

reinstalled the board then started installing piece by piece and i finally isolated the issue

usb910 can not have a muti card reader installed on it when using two graphics cards

i removed it and the system posts
reinstalled and i the issue reappeared

usb910 works fine with a usb expansions hooked up to it


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strmckr* 
usb910 can not have a muti card reader installed on it when using two graphics cards ...

That doesn't surprise me. I ran into something similar, my WS Pro wouldn't
POST if I had a PCIX RAID card installed unless one of the USB channels
was turned off. To me this kind of issue is a definite bug, but I bet it's
the kind of thing which doesn't get fixed during BIOS updates.

Ian.

PS. Re someone's earlier post, I can use either PCIe slot on my WS Pro just
fine on their own.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chippy* 
Thx for your info i will be testing it.
Cinebench 9728 multi redering .




Which version of Cinebench did you use?

Ian.


----------



## Gyro

@Carmageddon,at the top of the data sheet on the first page there are instructions on AM3 installation.

Here is a link on how to flash a bios http://support.asus.com/technicaldoc...Language=en-us at the top, click on the "using asus ez-flash to update bios".Use 5002 bios.

If you bought a retail 965 it will come with a cooler,and will work fine for a mild oc.

Good luck

@strmckr, we could have guessed for along time to catch that.









Glad you got it fixed.+1 one for not giving up and for the fix.
















enjoy.

Gyro


----------



## strmckr

Quote:

@strmckr, we could have guessed for along time to catch that.

Glad you got it fixed.+1 one for not giving up and for the fix.

enjoy.

Gyro
figured it had to be something that i was overlooking... just wasn't expecting something that worked with 1 card not to work with two.

plus reading a bunch of the bugs for this board suggested it could have been something as trivial as a sequence of installed parts being incompatible.. so i broke down and started testing 1 at a time... not so much fun.

i found it by accident really.

the first thing i yanked out was the muti card reader and it booted i was pretty much in shock for the first thing i tried fixed it.

i didn't want to have to go buy a new mother board just yet i like this one so i might as well try to fix it









i also know i cant use my usb keyboard in bios 5001 nor will it accept the usb converted to ps2..

had to go dust off my old ps2 keyboard (good thing i kept it) to actually get the 955 be working on this board


----------



## Gyro

@strmckr, check this kb fix out,see if it works for you http://www.overclock.net/10640294-post6985.html.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## andersson82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Welcome andersson82,

Looks good from here.(except your validation is rejected)

Good luck


Thanks!

Hmm... How do I make the validation not rejected? What am I doing wrong with the validation?


----------



## N2Gaming

That usb preventing the system from posting sounds like some kind of IRQ confilict that has to do w/detecting GPU's.


----------



## nalo_b

hi i was just trying to stress my pc using occt and have been monitoring the temps using pc probe and occt. but the two temps are about 10c different from each other. occt says 44c and probe goes all the way up to 59c and goes up and down from 55c. anybody know which is the true temps? right now at idle probe says 43c occt says 34.88 and fluctuates to 35c andpc wizard says 35.8c and core temp says 36c...
which temps should be trusted? or anybody know of another program that is accurate?
thanks
chad


----------



## ej52

@nalo_b

Everest is the best when it comes to monitoring the M2N series boards temps

Regards
Ej52


----------



## nalo_b

thanks downloaded everest ultimate and idle i 36c. will try it with load and see what the temp is.


----------



## Deathclaw

i'm having a bit problem with my overclock
i am using the system specified below in signature
thing that puzzles me is which cpu voltage is the right one

in bios the voltage says for example 1.42v and i also installed asus ai booster which is their overclocking tool for this mbo and it also says that cpu voltage is 1.42 but cpu-z says 1.22v
when all is at default cpu-z says 1.16v and as far as i know stock voltage for phenom 945 is 1.35v
so i'm a bit confused what is real and what is not
cpu-z always says lower values
cpu-z with auto voltage (1.35v)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1406996
cool and quiet is disabled

i allready made a thread about this but i believe i should post here because people have similar boards
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/83...t-voltage.html


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deathclaw* 
i'm having a bit problem with my overclock
i am using the system specified below in signature
thing that puzzles me is which cpu voltage is the right one

in bios the voltage says for example 1.42v and i also installed asus ai booster which is their overclocking tool for this mbo and it also says that cpu voltage is 1.42 but cpu-z says 1.22v
when all is at default cpu-z says 1.16v and as far as i know stock voltage for phenom 945 is 1.35v
so i'm a bit confused what is real and what is not
cpu-z always says lower values
cpu-z with auto voltage (1.35v)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1406996
cool and quiet is disabled

i allready made a thread about this but i believe i should post here because people have similar boards
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/83...t-voltage.html

So when cpu volts are set to auto cpu-z reads it as 1.35v and it is at 1.35v in the bios too?Check HW Monitor tab in bios too.
And on auto does it increase when you oc?

Gyro


----------



## Deathclaw

no it does not increase when overclocking
when it is at auto cpu-z reads 1.168 sisoft sandra also reads those values
when bios is set at 1.35 it also reads those values in windows
using ai booster i can change voltage from windows and when i change voltage to 1.42 cpu-z and sisoft sandra read 1.22
when cpu is at load voltage drops from 1.168 drops to 1.152


----------



## Gyro

What does it read as in HWmonitor tab in the bios?

Have you tried uninstalling AI booster (and just using the bios) to see if it makes a difference?

Gyro


----------



## Deathclaw

i first used only bios that gave me those results, then i installed ai booster to try from windows to see if it makes any difference
so in bios set at 1.42 reads as 1.22 in win
then installed ai booster to check and it gives same results


----------



## Gyro

I need to know what HWmonitor is saying the volts are.
Set your vcore to 1.35v,reboot and see if it matches(in the bios) what you are setting them too.
To see if the bios is reading it right.

Gyro


----------



## Deathclaw

this is hwmonitor


----------



## Gyro

Not the program HW monitor.

In the bios "power" tab there is HW monitor,it will show all voltages,cpu.3.3,12 ect.. I need the reading from there.

Gyro


----------



## Deathclaw

oh, wait, forget


----------



## Deathclaw

hw monitor in bios says 1.35 windows say 1.168


----------



## Gyro

Ok, so the bios is correct,it is windows and other programs getting it wrong.

I don't see it in the manual, but under advanced/cpu configuration, where you find the cool & quiet setting, is there a C1E setting?(newer bios might have this setting).
If so disable it.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Another thing you could do is try to load up your cpu w/a program like Prime 95 to see if the voltage goes up under a full load. If the voltage jumps up under load then you know your system or OS is lowering your voltage. You could most likely prevent this by disalbling any CnQ features and setting your OS to Performance mode in the power management area. This may not make all your windows applications sink up and give you the same voltage readings though.


----------



## Deathclaw

i believe that windows programs are correct since i am not getting any kind of high overclock
i can achieve 3.6ghz 30min stable prime95 large ftt with max temp @ load 46Â°C
in hwmonitor cpu voltage is at 1.5 in windows ai booster confirmes that
but in windows all other programs say 1.36
during load ai booster shows drop 1.5 to 1.46, all other programs show drop 1.36 to 1.312

yes there is C1E option, it is also disabled

bus speed is at 240 and i tested my mbo it can take 275 before acting weird so it isn't it
ram is underclocked so that ain't witholding the oc
must be the voltage limiting overclock and i don't want to fry cpu, but don't know which is real voltage


----------



## Carmageddon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


@Carmageddon,at the top of the data sheet on the first page there are instructions on AM3 installation.

Here is a link on how to flash a bios http://support.asus.com/technicaldoc...Language=en-us at the top, click on the "using asus ez-flash to update bios".Use 5002 bios.

If you bought a retail 965 it will come with a cooler,and will work fine for a mild oc.

Good luck

Gyro



Thanks mate!

Ok so the new cpu AND the Corsair H70 arrived the same day! I am now downloading nforce drivers, and getting ready mentally (crossing fingers too).

Suddenly I am afraid a little hehe... would be so much better if I had someone on MSN skype or whatever, holding my hand while I am doing it









Still 15 mins until download finishes... anyone volunteers for this?









PS: What is the nominal cpu temprature I should aim for the 965? and where is the red limit of 'dont go there'?


----------



## Carmageddon

ok, an update:

I am in the middle of upgrade.
BIOS updated to 5002 flawlessly.
It recognizes the CPU by name etc, however once I get into the bios, I cant click anything







after the initial DEL to enter bios, I cant enter the options menu etc...
I switched to the PS2 keyboard (thanks for the warning! bought one..) but it only enables me to enter bios...

I remember in my research reading someone had similar problem, cant remember who though, or how they solved it.

HALP!

UPDATE:
All settings are set in BIOS now - I had to disconnect ALL USB devices, this seems to solve the problem and allows the PS2 keyboard to function.

I am now going to try and install the H70 cooling... damn that thing is complex!
And the installation instructions are lacking...

ATM I am debating what to do with the stock CPU bracket on the mobo (the black things in attached pic) - am I supposed to remove them before installing the bracket coming with H70?

Another EDIT:
How the hell am I going to reach the backplate? I didnt disassemble this mobo in 5 years


----------



## N2Gaming

You need to do some cable management IMO.


----------



## Carmageddon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
You need to do some cable management IMO.

Well what do you suggest? except one IDE cable that goes to the old 120gb hdd which I should get rid of, all others are already SATA or otherwise thin cables, I cant get them any thinner....
Besides, the more water cooling I do, the less important airflow becomes.

On a happy note - I managed to remove the mobo... was no way around that








I vacuumed all the dust with electric vacuum thing.. looks much cleaner









looking at it - to do new retention clip, I need to remove the old one.

BTW, my RAM is: OCZ2G8002GK 5-5-5-12 which I have no idea what they mean/
How much voltage should I set in bios? how to overcklock this ram and to what values?


----------



## N2Gaming

I don't know what kind of case you have but this would be my example of decent cable management and being as how you are going to be water cooling your cpu I would venter to say you might be even more concerned now for air flow through your case in order to keep your mobo nice and cool.

Ram just leave them set at 800MHz and set the timmings at either 4-4-4-12 or 5-5-5-15 and go from there. 2.1v is prolly more than enough for your ram and for the cpu start off w/1.325v and go from there. If she's not stable at that voltage then bump her up one notch to 1.35v and always keep an eye on all your temperatures i.e. cpu, mobo, MCP etc etc.

Good Luck overclocking and have fun.


----------



## dieanotherday

:0 i got a m2n32 sli


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dieanotherday* 
:0 i got a m2n32 sli

Cool I had 3 at one point. Down to just 2 now.


----------



## Carmageddon

nice cable managment there!
But your case is more advanced design - PSU is at the buttom which is kinda smarter









Mine is more limited - Thermaltake Soprano IIRC - pictures attached.

Please notice in one of the pics, I am holding a 6 pin connector, near ATX12 - I dont remember, is this the one to connect? if so which side? lol


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carmageddon* 
nice cable managment there!
But your case is more advanced design - PSU is at the buttom which is kinda smarter









Mine is more limited - Thermaltake Soprano IIRC - pictures attached.

Please notice in one of the pics, I am holding a 6 pin connector, near ATX12 - I dont remember, is this the one to connect? *if so which side?* lol

... if you will notice for upon the outer_pin socket's, they have the "round /flat " sides for which they will ONLY fit
one way upon.....

UNLESS, your PSU has a designated 4-pin wire that you are suppose to be using; just match up the four that are
needed from your six pin socket and use that correct side of . . .

.....{ hope that makes sense for you and Help'd ya out as well }

mr-Charles . . .









.


----------



## N2Gaming

I would not say my case is more addvanced but designed w/gaming in mind and for max cooling effect w/little or minimal room for a mid tower case. Your case looks like it has lot's of potential.

Useually SLI power cables have PCIe or PCIx printed on them and useually the mobo plug has a 12v naming scheem of some sort iirc. Don't quote me on that as my memory is not the greatest. One thing is for sure if it don't fit don't force it because it don't belong. We learned this back in pre school w/circles and square blocks...









Edit: I forgot to mention my case has been personally modded significantly to make for better cable management.


----------



## Carmageddon

Thanks a LOT guys!!! I am now writing this from the 965 PC









Although there is still a problem - seems I am unable to change multiplier in Nvidia control panel (though looks like no need to...)
But - cpuZ reports differently.
Please look at attached pic... what should I do?

Please give me couple things to try... I am damn tired, thought it will be 40 mins turned into 7 hours









LOL this is called easy install of ready to use water systems?








I have comments on this H70, its installation is far worse than reviews say.
But thats for another time.


----------



## Gyro

Carmageddon, go to win7 cp/power options/set to "performance".

Gyro


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chippy* 
Thx for your info i will be testing it.
Cinebench 9728 multi redering .


(Sorry, mean to post earlier, been busy...)

I assume that was a Cinebench V10 test, yes?

Have you tried running CB V11.5 yet? Note that I found a CB V11.5 results
summary page, so running V11.5 would be a good idea; see:

http://www.cbscores.com/

You can download the V11.5 test here (the file is about 139MB):

http://www.maxon.net/downloads/cineb...bench-115.html

On the results page, a 4GHz Phenom II 955 gives 4.69, so have a go, see
what you get.

As an AMD core-scaling comparison (sort of, given the different clock), my
3.225GHz 6000+ gives 5383 for the V10 test, and 1.49 for the V11.5 test.

Also by comparison btw, my 4GHz i7 860 gives 19354 for CB V10. For V11.5,
it gives 6.51.

Ian.

PS. I'll uploaded the 11.5 archive to my site aswell when I can, though the
maxon download was pretty fast.


----------



## Carmageddon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Carmageddon, go to win7 cp/power options/set to "performance".

Gyro

No luck still - I went there, even created new profile, and chose the power plan called "High performance", but still speed remains as in the screenshot








Also tried to run Prime95, but full load didnt help - still about 800mhz.

PS: Where in BIOS do I find the settings to set ram for 4-4-4-12?


----------



## Carmageddon

Ok interesting discovery!
When I went back to bios, took down the multiplier from 17 to 16, and booted back - suddenly I was able to change the multiplier in Nvidia tools! and then CPUz shows it correct, however that is not only 3214mhz!









I am thinking maybe I can bypass the problem by changing the core speed isntead of multiplier? I can play with it from 200mhz to 425mhz - is that good idea so long as I keep total mhz not way too high? (eg 425*5=2125? or is that also *4 cores?)


----------



## Carmageddon

ok another update:
I changed multiplier in BIOS to 18.5, then in nVidia set it to allow this and it worked









Tried the new AVP2 game, I think its better but still not smoooth, I think I have no choise but to replace the video card as well.

After I exit the game, I got BSOD about Memory Managment, so I returned voltage control to auto (was 2.1).
But now the system sometimes starts booting into windows, and immediately restarts (even without any USB connected).
Other times it will just do 1 long beep, 3 short which google says is video card related usually, but can also be mobo.

Any suggestions?

Any suggestions for something nice for the next 2 years or so? without going for expensive top of the line.. just good performance for the money ratio.
I know in store they have Gigabyte GT240, 220, 210 and Sparkle GTX 460 but thats too expensive.

I could check other stores but please something in good return for investment ratio (only Nvidia cards).


----------



## Taiso0019

carmageddon where do you live? if you're in the US i suggest this gtx 460: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130562 you really can't go wrong for that price. provided you have an OK PSU. _edit:_ ok i see you have an ultra 550. i think we may have a similar/same psu. that should be able to handle a gtx 460 just fine.


----------



## Carmageddon

are

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Taiso0019* 
carmageddon where do you live? if you're in the US i suggest this gtx 460: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130562 you really can't go wrong for that price. provided you have an OK PSU. _edit:_ ok i see you have an ultra 550. i think we may have a similar/same psu. that should be able to handle a gtx 460 just fine.

I live in Israel, newegg charges way too much international shipping, I only prefer to purchase abroad when a) not urgent and b) price difference justifies it.

I am checking at local price comparison.. ironically the GTX460 costs about 250$ lol...
At local index, cheapest are Sparkle, Gainward, Innovision, Zotac and Gigabyte next. correct me if I am wrong, but all these are **** except Gigabyte, correct?

Are we sure the cause is GPU for my errors atm?
Windows hangs mid boot, even in Repair everything halts, tried downstepping to 18 multiplier...


----------



## N2Gaming

Download and run the latest version of Memtest86+ to find out if your ram is stable?

Post a link of your CPU-Z Validatoin for further details on how your system is running. I would not put your ram at auto voltage or main timmings. What timmings did you set your ram to? If you don't understand timmings then you need to do some research before you start overclocking. Overclocking is easy enough when you know what is what and how each componant in your system relates to each other and how to optimize them all as a whole while overclocking but you can only do this once you fully understand your system. Go and study overclocking Ph II or AM2 take the 101 course. It sounds like you need to learn a little more than you know atm.

Gigabyte has had several bad instances w/poor customer service and RMA's that take far to long and way to many for the same issue. I have never personally dealt with them and from what I hear I won't be any time soon either.

I have a couple of 1gb gtx 460 cards and one GTS 450. If you want I can test the GTS 450 1gb card w/my normal games lke Crysis, Dirt 2, BFBC2 COD 4 etc if you would like. The MSI Cyclone GTS 450 1GB is a decent card but not as good as a MSI Cyclone 460. If you were willing to purchase an open box buy from new egg they have the GTX 460's for about $140.00 quite often.


----------



## 1spike

here is a good card too for the price http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...on=msi+460+gtx plus its on sale


----------



## Carmageddon

Thanks guys, N2 - no need to test it thanks... I also dont want to order from newegg and wait a week. I am going to the store now.. you convinced me Gigabyte name doesnt mean much I guess









They offer Sparkle GTX460 1GB card, which should be good enough.

Question is: what is the reason my boot hangs? is it VCARD?? somehow Idoubt that.. seller suggests I reinstall windows... but really dont wanna do that if I can avoid it.

Also in one of the boot attempts, it halted and said on top right, something like "hdd read error occursed, press ctrl-alt-del to reboot"

I'll checck replies on the route, so please tell me if I am making bad decision...

EDIT: About memtest - will do that later, stores close in 1 hour.


----------



## N2Gaming

that error sounds like you may have a defective cable attatched to your hdd or the hdd it self is defeting. Honestly IDK w/out having it right in front of me what could be causing your problems but if your posting and getting into the bios just fine w/your video card then it's not your GPU...

Oh when your buying a GPU or video card from brands like sparkle and Zotac just make sure you get a reference card and you should never have any problems. Well IMO there should be less problems on reference cards than on non reference cards. I'm under the impression that Nvidia makes all the GPU's and just sells them in bulk to other companies that just apply a sticker over the top of the Nvidia stickers and call them their own. That's what comes to mind when I think of reference cards any way.


----------



## Carmageddon

Thanks, it is a reference card







Sparkle GTX460 1gb ddr5 ram...

Ok one step at a time:

With the new card plugged in (which barely fits btw! lol), I get the welcoming 1 long, 3 short beeps








Swapping back with my old 7600GT, it works (at least until POST).
I tried disconnecting ALL power consumers on the board (3 hdds and 1 dvd) to rule out power supply issue - its not that.
Next I tried swapping the 6 pin MOLEX power or whatever its called, to the second slot since I dont know which one should it be - still same beeps.

Shoudl I try connecting both connectors? I dont want to burn it









Or maybe the card is DOA?

---------
Edit:
Ok after I noticed they included 2 MOLEX adapters in the kit, I conneccted my second MOLEX cable and it boots







they should have wrote more detailed instructions....

ok trying to boot windows again.. lets see what happens


----------



## Carmageddon

Boot still hangs, I am gonna create Hiren's boot cd on USB key and take stuff from there, possibly need to reinstall the OS as I have SMART errors in 500gb hdd, not sure if thats where Windows is installed but I have no choise, if we are to rule out this as reason for the hang ups...

I am attaching a pic of what I think is the south bridge; it gets so hot I cant touch it for more than few secs... I think its over 90 degrees - is that normal?
I also cant install any passive or active heatsink there, as you see the damn video cards are huge... you'd think they will get smaller as tech progresses


----------



## N2Gaming

Yes the GTX 460 requires two PCIe power plugs so both power connectors have to be plugged into the video card.

You should be able to touch the SB or MCP which ever that chip is w/out burning your fingers. This is one of the reasons I mentioned cable management and possibly better air flow/circulation in your case. What size and how many case fans are you running atm?

Oh lucky you because you have an older revision mobo that came w/the removable bios chip.


----------



## Carmageddon

Thank you all so much! I probably would have never gotten to where I did, without all the tips and help here









N2:

About the AM3 installation, it might be worthwhile to add in the OP instruction document, that sometimes PS2 keyboard would also act weird, until you turn off caps Lock - it allowed me to use the arrows normally.
Also removing ALL USB devices is sometimes needed to boot without reboot loops - you reconnect the USB devices as soon as Windows starts loading.
I hope we get a fix for this sometime soon









About your questions: I have front intake 120mm Fan, side 80mm (I think) intake fan, and of course the dual 120mm fans with radiator, pushing hot air outside the box.
Side panel is also leaning on the case, cause the radiator is so big I cant close it








I duno, either I installed it in wrong way, but I dont really see any other orientation for that...

Most problems solved when I tore off the faulty 500GB hdd.. it goes for RMA SMART errors.. shame on the data on it








I just finished test driving Alien vs Predator on max settings for like 20 mins.. nothing intense just until checkpoint (its almost 5am...) - cpu temp was like 37 or something like that.. idle is about 34 or so.
Small problem there: It says no DX11 hardware found.. which is weird! this card supports DX11...
I installed latest nVidia drivers..

Please look at my Validation data below - what else do you suggest I tweak to max out CPU water cooling I have? and what is the nominal CPU temp for Phenom 965?
lol at this rate I think I can reach 4ghz stable









Also I found the option for overclocking the RAM timings - there are LOADS of settings there :S I tried to change 2 I think from auto to 4, and then system did not boot I had to reset CMOS.

I would appreciate percise instructions (perhaps a screenshot with phone?) on what I need to change?

Here is my Validation link -


PS: How do you see my BIOS is not soldered? the chip with yellow sticker?
If so, how do I get extra chip? would be good to help testing beta versions if I can


----------



## Gyro

Carmageddon, have read through this guide http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html,it will explain most everything.

Glad you got it up and running.

Added you to the data sheet.

Gyro


----------



## crash01

Hi guys, I need help








Finally I have found a p2 940 new, price right and not too high but I don't know if buy or not.
My MB is "vista ed", cpu is supported and I have SLI 88gt (750/1850/1050) that works very good. With 100-120euros I could have a new computer but have sense?









thx


----------



## N2Gaming

Here is another worthy tutorial worth looking at and learning http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html

Or you could always look at them all one at a time http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...l-threads.html


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crash01*


Hi guys, I need help








Finally I have found a p2 940 new, price right and not too high but I don't know if buy or not.
My MB is "vista ed", cpu is supported and I have SLI 88gt (750/1850/1050) that works very good. With 100-120euros I could have a new computer but have sense?









thx










Go for it









Here is proof that it work's on your board http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1295267

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## crash01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Go for it









Here is proof that it work's on your board http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1295267

Good luck

Gyro


thx, but in proof is C3 and I have found rev. C2.









Go for it anyway?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crash01*


thx, but in proof is C3 and I have found rev. C2.









Go for it anyway?


Yes, it will work just fine.

Gyro


----------



## crash01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Yes, it will work just fine.

Gyro


Yes, I think that is an error (i have send a pm







), I cannot founr 940 rev C3 only C2. I buy







Im happy, our MB is 2007 year!









thx!


----------



## Carmageddon

Thanks guys for all the links about overclocking guides.

I started reading, and realized I was not properly stress testing - once I have started checking, it turns out my setup is kind of not stable! not only that, I cant figure out why:

I tried every possible combination of multiplier, voltage, reference speed, ram voltage.
Prime95 just keeps failing one of the workers after few mins.
So, I decided to verify it works correctly for stock voltage - I set back the multiplier to 3.4ghz, and tested with 1.4volt and 1.31 or something - to my surprise, they still keep failing just the same!! I now even tried 3.2ghz and it still fails:

Code:



Code:


[Wed Sep 29 14:48:18 2010]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.

Latest test attempts:
vcore 1.36v, core speed 3231mhz

prime.txt:

Code:



Code:


V24OptionsConverted=1
WGUID_version=2
StressTester=1
UsePrimenet=0
MinTortureFFT=128
MaxTortureFFT=1024
TortureMem=8
TortureTime=15
Left=2
Top=271
Right=1262
Bottom=1016
W1=0 0 1242 133 0 -1 -1 -1 -1
W2=0 133 1242 266 0 -1 -1 -1 -1
W3=0 266 1242 399 0 -1 -1 -1 -1
W4=0 399 1242 532 0 -1 -1 -1 -1
W5=0 532 1242 666 0 -1 -1 -1 -1

[PrimeNet]
Debug=0

Am I doing something wrong? if not has anyone else made this test to be sure this cpu is really stable on this mobo?


----------



## N2Gaming

Yup you are doing something wrong. Did you ever run memtest86+ like I asked you too. lMO You have bad ram.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carmageddon*


Thanks guys, N2 - no need to test it thanks...

EDIT: About memtest - will do that later, stores close in 1 hour.


 This confuses me either your gonna test or not but not both. LOL that would be impossible.


----------



## strmckr

re: m2n sli deluxe

my keyboard works fine as a usb connection for stuff in windows, however i cannot use it for bios updates /changes or even attempt to use it to enter the bios doing so results in a 45 min wait for it to load







then its completely useless

however a ps2 connected keyboard cannot have my usb board attached if i try to enter the bios

a ps2 keyboard in bios has some limitations but at least i can modify it with it:
i can scroll up/down with the arrows but not left or right to change tabs: however the number pad works as directions left right/up-down with the number pad off

the only "enter" key that works for me is not on the numberpad.

a bunch of other keys are also disabled: tab, shift+tab, several of the Function keys. { i haven't completely mapped out what works or doesn't yet}

i have also tried the m2n32 deluxe trick of disabling legacy support and the above still occurs.


----------



## Carmageddon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Yup you are doing something wrong. Did you ever run memtest86+ like I asked you too. lMO You have bad ram.

This confuses me either your gonna test or not but not both. LOL that would be impossible.









LOL, you are right, I totally got carried away and forgot about this









Anyway the test is running now... but it doesn't look good.
2 screenshots attached.

What should I do next? get OCZ to RMA all 4 RAMs?









How comes I've had no issues with the RAM until I started with this new cpu?

BTW, the heat sinks on the mobo get really hot too... I dont remember before, but it just feels wrong.. how hot are they for you?

*While I wrote this post, its up to 22% Pass now, up to 5 errors now









EDIT: 1 pass complete, 8 errors total








Can it be due to system running at 3.7ghz and overvolted to the OCZ gold ram's limit 2.1v?

I have problems booting the system without overclock and ram on auto lol


----------



## Girricane

Hi guys,

I've been amazed at how quickly you guys have been able to solve problems on these boards, and thankful for the fact that I have a board that so many people love and respect. I've loved this baby for 3 years, but I'm at my wit's end right now and I can't seem to find the answer I'm looking for.

I just dropped in a brand new Phenom II X4 965 on Sunday and found out that I'm stuck at 800 mhz like so many other people. Unfortunately....

1) I can't modify BIOS. I can get into it, and the system clock is ticking, but I can't navigate it once I'm in. USB keyboard or PS/2 Keyboard doesn't seem to matter. So I can't...
2) Use NVTools to modify the multiplier because I can't change it in BIOS. I've got an ATI card but I've got NVTools 6.06 so that should work...

Am I missing a step here? Is there something I'm doing wrong? Is my 4x2gb 800mhz DDR2 causing the problem?

Thank you guys so much!


----------



## strmckr

hey

Quote:

Girricane
im not sure where you are at with the install and setups so i'll simply start from the top of the steps i used on my board.

start by updating the bios to 5002 for the mother board under using the preexisting older cpu befor you swap it out.

restart the computer:
verify bios is updated correctly.

in windows download NVTools vrs 6.05

power down and remove the cpu, clear cmos
unattached all usb devices

install the new cpu









install a ps2 keyboard

load bios (f8)

(use the number pad with numlock off to navigate) it might take a bit of figuring out how to navigate and modify the bios with the ps2 if its the same as my board









for reference to the bios i'll use this

http://static.tigerdirect.ca/pdf/Asu...uxe_Manual.pdf

pg 30
disable usb legacy support

pg 19. (section 4.4.1)
under cpu configuration
change:
ai auto tuning from auto to manual
cpu volts from auto to 125 v
cpu mutiplier from auto to 16x multiplier

on pg 23. section 4.4.4
amd cool and quite change to disabled

if this step is missed windows will not recognize the multiplier values for the cpu in NVTools

the computer will automatically place the cpu in safe mood aka 4x 200mzh = 800 mhz one it reaches windows

once in windows run nvtools

the program when it runs for the first time stores 3/4 files on the desktop
to modify these files open the file with note pad and change the cpucore 0-3 to a 16 multiplier from default multiplier of 4

Code:



Code:


CpuCore0Mul=16.0   <  default is 4 >   change these to 16
CpuCore1Mul=16.0   < default is 4 > change these to 16
CpuCore2Mul=16.0   < default is 4 > change these to 16 
CpuCore3Mul=16.0   < default is 4 > change these to 16
CpuCore4Mul= 0.0
CpuCore5Mul= 0.0
CpuCore6Mul= 0.0
CpuCore7Mul= 0.0

next to get these settings to stick you'll have to set up a profile policies with some rules so that the profile loads when you enter windows other wise you will have to manually load the settings each time.

see the attached pic for an example.









{i use 3 files for various settings: ranging from default to overclocked }


----------



## strmckr

some how i posted this twice in a row.... and i cant find the delete msg button


----------



## Girricane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strmckr* 
hey
im not sure where you are at with the install and setups so i'll simply start from the top of the steps i used on my board....
{i use 3 files for various settings: ranging from default to overclocked }

It's late, so I haven't tried reseating the CPU yet, but just some more flavor...

Before I put this new chip in, I updated to 5002 bios with my old chip, rebooted to make sure it worked, then shut down and put in the new chip.

Also, I tried navigating the BIOS with the number pad keys with still no luck. I can't even get the numlock light to go on or off while in the BIOS. It's like the keyboard just goes unresponsive.

Would reseating/removing the CMOS battery work? Or have I finally reached "try everything mode?"

Thanks for your help though, I'll attempt a CPU reseat tomorrow if nothing else.


----------



## strmckr

Quote:

Would reseating/removing the CMOS battery work?
and swamping the jumper pins around yes... there other ways to clear the cmos as well..

http://www.digitgeek.com/how-to-clea...osbios-memory/

if you didn't clear cmos then the bios settings are set up for the old cpu.... might be causing some issues

Quote:

Also, I tried navigating with the number pad keys with still no luck. I can't even get the numlock light to go on or off.
that's strange,

Quote:

It's like the keyboard just goes unresponsive.
is it the only keyboard plugged in, mine did the same thing if a usb keyboard was still attached

have you tried a usb -> ps2 conversion using an adapoter?

{other options is to under the older cpu set all the cmos settings for the new processor
then install the new one with out resting cmos but i doubt if this will work}


----------



## N2Gaming

Carmagedon: You need to run memtest on on two sticks only at a time until you find which pair is giving you the problems. It's very possible you may have been overvolting your ram if you did not look at your system helth monitor screen in the bios after adjusting your voltages or it's also likely the ram was defective when you got it and have never really had a cpu that depended on using the ram as much as your new quad core. I could see this happening especially if you are using ganged mode. Any way once you find the pair of ram that is failing by running memtest w/only one pair inserted at a time you will be able to isolate it even further down to a specific stick of ram by running the test on just one stick of ram from that kit or pair until you find which stick is bad. You may have more than one stick bad for all we know. Just finish running all your test's and keep your screen shots for OCZ to show them in case they ask for them. In any event now you know what the problem is. One other thing which is kind of common sense but some people get hasty and forget to turn off and unplug the power supply any time you go into the computer. If your working on your computer where there is carpet or high potential for static electricity then you will also want to ground yourself and if you don't have a grounding strap then you always have the option of leaving your power supply plugged in as long as your home is new enough to have ground plugs built into the circuits. I have lived in homes old enough that did not have ground plugs.







So to sum it up you look like your right there buddy. Just find the defective ram and RMA w/OCZ and with in a few weeks you should have some new ram. Hopefully you don't have defective sticks in both kits. They generally like to have you return your ram per kit as they are paired and matched to run good together.

strmckr: That is very good advice. The OP needs to be updated w/instructions and links to every thing. i.e. bios files, NVTools, Instructions on how to just like what you have given and so on w/all the latest findings.

Oh and the trick of using the older cpu to set the bios settings for the new cpu does not sound like a bad idea. I was actually able to get my system working by doing this w/a 955 BE (C3) CPU.

Some times we have to try unconventional tacticks to over come uncommon problems and they pan out and some times they don't. Where is the fun in not learning new things on our own and then not sharing our results with others because of not being adventuress enough to try them in the first place. That's no fun...

Good job on the advice and explaining what you did to get your system to work. +1


----------



## Tiger33

Will a AMD Athlon II X4 645 work on this board?

anyone tried it yet

is the only diff between this and the 640 the clock speed?


----------



## N2Gaming

I have a CPU comparison chart linked in the OP for these types of occasions under the AMD section.

http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUResult.aspx

Take a look and compare those two cpu's and let us know what you find out.









After looking at the link I gave you up there I noticed the lack of the A II 640 so I googled it for you and it looks as if you are correct the only difference is the speed from 3.0 to 3.1GHz. Looks like all the A II cpu's lack the L3 cache of the Ph II CPU's but are almost identical in construction from the article I read here


----------



## Carmageddon

N2 - I cant test single rams







I am running out of ideeas here... I use hiren's boot cd on usb key, to load memtest.

So far I only managed to test it with all 4 in system
I tried removing ram one by one, and memtest or the boot process would hang sometimes, its not even starting the ram test.

Also noticed once I removed the first pair, the system has gone down to 1gb ram.. gonna try and isolate the faulty ram like you suggested.

Also it looks like my system just wont boot unless overclocked and overvolted on RAM to 2.1 at all.. I dont know how to explain it









About overvolting it - I am not sure, I only set it to 2.1 when you said to do it the first time, but looks like the RAM should be able to handle up to 2.1

Do you know if OCZ replaces faulty ram with better one, if I pay for the extra? I would love 2gb sticks instead.


----------



## N2Gaming

You are using 4 sticks of ram so your voltage will have to be little bit higher than say 1.8v thus why I told you to increase your ram voltage to 2.1v for stablitiy while using all 4 sticks of ram. Yes any error found by Memtest means you have a problem and it can useually be corrected by replacing the ram but not always. Run the test's and let us know what you find. Run the test again once you eliminate the bad ram from your system that was giving you those errors. Once Memtest runs a few loops w/out finding any errors then you should have a stable enough system to play around with in windows to start overclocking. I can go on for a few thousand more words explaing things but you really need to do more research and learn how to diagnose problems if your going to be an overclocker. Being able to detect and diagnose problems is one of the biggest things that will help you procure the maximum stable overclock that your system can obtain.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## Carmageddon

lol on it







I edited my post about the same time you replied








Do we have an IRC or some other IM where we could talk more like in real time?


----------



## Carmageddon

An update: it seems memtest would hand on load while I kept trying to boot a pair of ram in the black DIMM slots.
As soon as I relocated them to the yellow slots, it ran the test without issues!

However, already 2 errors occured.
Waiting for the test to finish, then will test the other pair same way, but I suspect already I have combination of bad black DIMMs slots, AND bad ram - possible?


----------



## strmckr

Quote:

Good job on the advice and explaining what you did to get your system to work. +1
Thanks







i wish there was a page/links to a single list of steps for both the m2n32 and m2n sli/deluxe mob

that covers installation for a 955/965 am3 processes with reference links to where to find the tools needed

it took me reading from around 30+ different web communities and custom bios forums {then piecing it all together} to figure out how to get mine to work before i upgraded to the 955.

*Carmageddon*

Quote:

N2 - I cant test single rams I am running out of ideeas here... I use hiren's boot cd on usb key, to load memtest.
http://static.tigerdirect.ca/pdf/Asu...uxe_Manual.pdf
pg 12 section 2.4.2

you should be able to run the mob with 1 stick of ram in dimm slot a1 or b1

and for testing 2 sticks you should be using slots a1 and b1 only to check to see if combination of dimms is the issue over single sticks:

{another option is to try the ram in a second system and run memtest on them there if you have access to a second computer}

if thy work on the 2nd mother board the you have a couple options

its either the dimm slot physically damaged or not enough power reaching the dimms to run correctly.

however i think it has more to do with the following:

your Ultra 550w listed psu looses 10 - 15% capacity output every year of usage
given a few years of age it may not be stable enough to power both the 965 cpu + dimms and the graphics card and other attached equipment


----------



## Carmageddon

N2Gaming: I keep having troubles starting up the memtest: most of the time memtest hangs the moment it loads.

The problems seem to be twofold:
1) A module passed 1 testing run, but I kept it running then suddenly it failed on second pass.
2) Sometimes system wont boot with certain module, until I swap it or install it into another slot.
3) most of the times (like 9 out of 10) memtest hangs as soon as it loads.

I am not sure if there is any point in keeping trying to test indvidual modules, as one module will load on yellow DIMM, but the next will only load and test on black one...

Do you still think its RAM related? if not, I'll have to ask if anyone here has this mobo still under warranty, so I could use the recipt to get it replaced


----------



## strmckr

carmageddon if you didn't read my post above

I checked your system settings listed in your sig:

http://support.asus.com/PowerSupplyC...Language=en-us

and recommended psu is over 550+ watts for the cpu and ram +g-card


----------



## Carmageddon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strmckr* 
carmageddon if you didn't read my post above

I checked your system settings listed in your sig:

http://support.asus.com/PowerSupplyC...Language=en-us

and recommended psu is over 550+ watts for the cpu and ram +g-card

Sorry I missed your post... I think we posted at about the same time.

Anyway: yes I used that calculator, but this is the first time I hear of PSU capacity degrading over years? its 5 years old, so by your theory, I should have only 50% power lol, so the system shouldnt even boot in theory









Its sad... I dont think I can do much beyond testing on my own comp until sunday









I could however, put my old vcard into the case for memtest, to see if that makes difference?

Interesting , currently I have a module passing second test run in A2 slot, contrary to what you say about testing single modules only in A1 or B1

EDIT: How can I check the PSU power output? I know one out of two FANs (the internal facing one) stopped rotating years ago..

And which PSU would you recommend me? give me few good brands, I'll try to see if I can get one for good price... damn this upgrade is getting more and more expensive







at this rate we'll replace every single part!


----------



## strmckr

Quote:

http://www.coolmaxusa.com/productDet...ry=powertester
something like this can be used or do a Google search on how to use a multimeter to read the output from your psu.

Quote:

give me few good brands,
for starters your probably going to need a 750+ watts (id go straight for a 1000+)

enermax {is my favorite stable brand ive used it for years with no complaints}
coolermaster
thermaltake

there is a few hundred suppliers id jsut go with a google search and read reviews

price range is starting at 100 - 300+

what your looking for is wattage stable
750+ minimal
amps on the 6 pin connector for the g-card being 22+amps

crossfire compatible or sli (depending on which you are using}

then what ever features you are like.

http://www.antec.outervision.com/

take a look at the bottom right hand side notice the " capacitor aging" button
some calculators allow to input the age of the psu and board.

to site the quote directly

4 Electrolytic capacitor aging. When used heavily or over an extended period of time (1+ years) a PSU will slowly lose some of its initial wattage capacity. We recommend you add 20% if you plan to keep your PSU for more than 1 year, or 25-30% for 24/7 usage and 1+ years.

Quote:

its 5 years old, so by your theory, I should have only 50% power lol, so the system shouldnt even boot in theory
its calculated ruffly like this.

1st year is fine
550 *.9 =
495 *.9 =
445.5 * .9 =
400.5 * .9 5th year

Quote:

which is still enough power to still boot and post but run with lots of power related glitches.

I could however, put my old vcard into the case for memtest, to see if that makes difference?

Interesting , currently I have a module passing second test run in A2 slot, contrary to what you say about testing single modules only in A1 or B1
dropping in the old v-card wouldn't hurt to see if dropping the power draw down elevates some of the issues.

testing in a2,b2 should work as well but sometimes a system will generate issues when the primary dimm slot is not being utilized which is a1,b1 {yellow}


----------



## Carmageddon

Thanks! I'll have to see if I cant find multimeter somewhere to test...

So far have not found Modular Antec for sale in the country, maybe I looked badly.. in any case found this:
Corsair HX750W

What do you think? 7 yr warranty, guaranteed 750 watts... should be enough, no?

and I just also checked their calculator out of curiousity... wow my system takes more or less 720watt with 20% aging by their calculation... somehow I find that hard to believe.
878watt for 50% aging... sounds like I really need corsair 1000watt? as I understand they are the only ones to give true 1000w and not less than stated, is that correct?

EDIT: Why does the Asus calculator only tell me 600watt then? sounds fishy, not surprising as Antec wants to sell PSUs


----------



## strmckr

Quote:

EDIT: Why does the Asus calculator only tell me 600watt then? sounds fishy, not surprising as Antec wants to sell PSUs
it doesnt show capacity aging

every online calculator finds watts different ive checked across 5 so far
and its a range of 600-700 watts needed

with 25% added if you run it long term to compensate for aging

if you are planing on upgrading adding more video cards or hdds etc id go for the 1000+ watts so you dont have to buy a new one for the next 5+ years

enermax and corsair are the only ones i know of that lable their psu watt rating based on non peak power ratings (80% load capacity) f

which is good

but befor you invest in the 200+ for that id check the old one first









disconnect everything except ram cpu and lower the g-card down to an older one that uses less power and run the memtest on the ram singles first to elimiante faluty singles.

then see if the pair combination's are faulty

if they are not faulty from lower power consuption test then its the psu.

ps i'll look at the above psu in more detail after my errands


----------



## Carmageddon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strmckr* 
it doesnt show capacity aging

every online calculator finds watts different ive checked across 5 so far
and its a range of 600-700 watts needed

with 25% added if you run it long term to compensate for aging

if you are planing on upgrading adding more video cards or hdds etc id go for the 1000+ watts so you dont have to buy a new one for the next 5+ years

enermax and corsair are the only ones i know of that lable their psu watt rating based on non peak power ratings (80% load capacity) f

which is good

but befor you invest in the 200+ for that id check the old one first









disconnect everything except ram cpu and lower the g-card down to an older one that uses less power and run the memtest on the ram singles first to elimiante faluty singles.

then see if the pair combination's are faulty

if they are not faulty from lower power consuption test then its the psu.


Ok will do that.
Meanwhile one of the modules runs a third testing cycle, so far 29 errors and only one address is showing with count 1. if its PSU issue, wouldnt errors be more random and not recurring at specific addresses?


----------



## strmckr

1. if its PSU issue, wouldn't errors be more random and not recurring at specific addresses?

as far as i know its both a yes and a no for an answer, specific address can be the only one on the dimm that's not receiving enough power to operate (transfer read/copy information ) and memtest performed will also indicate they are faulty.

doesnt really help sorry does the other three sets pass?
or are they all showing faults when tested individually?


----------



## N2Gaming

UP to date Modern PSU's

$4.00 Digital Multi Meter

http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/guide...ing-guide.html


----------



## Carmageddon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strmckr* 
1. if its PSU issue, wouldn't errors be more random and not recurring at specific addresses?

as far as i know its both a yes and a no for an answer, specific address can be the only one on the dimm that's not receiving enough power to operate (transfer read/copy information ) and memtest performed will also indicate they are faulty.

doesnt really help sorry does the other three sets pass?
or are they all showing faults when tested individually?

Well, it doesnt seem to be PSU centric issue, as the DIMMs which failed still fail with minimal power consumers connected to system.
Added to that, I still have very hard time starting up memtest.. in 9/10 attempts or so it hangs up.

I have 2 dIMMs which passed testing on load indvidually, and now I tested them as a pair in minimal power mode - they passed 1 and half.
I now replaced back to high power mode, and still trying to get into memtest atm... but I got a feeling once I do, they will pass test..
I will update as soon as I get to that... its very hard somtimes I have to reboot multiple times, sometimes swap dimms in order for memtest to start testing and not hang


----------



## N2Gaming

Test ram w/your older CPU just for power supply purposes and for BIOS and system stability.

what version of memtest are you using.

you said you had issued trying to do any thing out side of windows with a usb hardware. The USB stick maybe is your memtest hanging issue and possibly you need to run memtest from a floppy A or a CD/DVD rom if you have a burner.


----------



## Carmageddon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Test ram w/your older CPU just for power supply purposes and for BIOS and system stability.

what version of memtest are you using.

you said you had issued trying to do any thing out side of windows with a usb stick maybe you need to run memtest froma floppy A or a CD/DVD rom if you have a burner.









I prefer to avoid removing the heatsink again.. as then I'll have to redo the thermic paste manually, and loose the high quality one Corsair put on.

I will do that as last resort only. First I will try to find a friend with DDR2 comp, where we can test my ram... maybe tomorrow will see.

Maybe I get lucky and the test eventually starts.. and passes without errors, I dont know


----------



## Carmageddon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
what version of memtest are you using.

you said you had issued trying to do any thing out side of windows with a usb hardware. The USB stick maybe is your memtest hanging issue and possibly you need to run memtest from a floppy A or a CD/DVD rom if you have a burner.









sorry missed that part hehe.
version 4.10
You know, that didnt occur to me! mostly I ruled it out because the boot cd does boot, and some other apps I used work without a problem... only the memtest gets stuck on hiren's boot cd! however good idea, I should really waste a cd and burn hiren's disk on it...


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks to Corsair we have the following Links to make it very easy for us to download the latest Memtest86+ V4.10

Where to get Memtest and how to download it?

This is for Floppy A:

Download - Pre-Compiled package for Floppy (DOS - Win)

This is for CD/DVD Rom:

Download - Pre-Compiled Bootable ISO (.zip)

And as a last resort USB installer:

Download - Auto-installer for USB Key (Win 9x/2k/xp/7) **NEW!**

All the above DL-links were taken from here!

I would try the floppy or CD/DVD then USB as a last resort because it just might be possible it's the USB stick causing the issues w/the bios, CPU & running memtest.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## Girricane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strmckr* 
and swamping the jumper pins around yes... there other ways to clear the cmos as well..






























































Yes!!! It works now!!!

Resetting the CMOS (got the BIOS to work), reinstalling NVTools (so I can adjust the multiplier), now I've got a ROCKING PII 965 cruising in my computer!

This killed me for a week! And now I've got results!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1414200

THANK YOU!!!

Now to maybe throw in some more tweaks and hopefully not break it


----------



## Gyro

Well, I got my new system up and running,see sig.

Everything went without problems,except windows activation, but got that sorted fine.

Have to flash the bios to the latest tomorrow.

It pains me to give up the M2N32-sli, but it not going far.

I gave it to my brother,he got my A7N8X too when I first got the M2N32-sli, so this is is a big upgrade for him too









I'll still hang out here though cause so far the M4N98 thread ain't going nowhere.









Still installing stuff so I have not tweaked any thing yet.

I'm done for today. off to catch some zzzz's.

Gyro

][/URL]


----------



## N2Gaming

Thats a nice mobo Gyro. Hope it works out very well for you.


----------



## Carmageddon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Thanks to Corsair we have the following Links to make it very easy for us to download the latest Memtest86+ V4.10

Where to get Memtest and how to download it?

This is for Floppy A:

Download - Pre-Compiled package for Floppy (DOS - Win)

This is for CD/DVD Rom:

Download - Pre-Compiled Bootable ISO (.zip)

And as a last resort USB installer:

Download - Auto-installer for USB Key (Win 9x/2k/xp/7) **NEW!**

All the above DL-links were taken from here!

I would try the floppy or CD/DVD then USB as a last resort because it just Smight be possible it's the USB stick causing the issues w/the bios, CPU & running memtest.

Good Luck,

N2G

****ing hell, where were you my entire life??








Hiren's burned cd had same symptoms, but decided to bet and waste one more cd on that tiny memtest img.. LOL it runs without issues!









at least now testing has become really easy, gonna finish all the tests, swap memory and keep testing...
But I am pretty confident its just 2 bad ram sticks, nothing more.
PSU I bookmarked your link - its awesome just waht I tried to find a list of tested recommended PSUs







I will prolly hold on buying one a bit.. wasted already too much on this upgrade.

Thanks!!!


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey I don't have 305 Rep points for nothing you know... I'm glad you are on your way to becoming a born again happy M2N32 SLI Deluxe user.


----------



## strmckr

Quote:

THANK YOU!!!

Now to maybe throw in some more tweaks and hopefully not break it
your welcome









it finally came in today
woot
i just upgraded my air-cooling system to this
the V8

and its dropped my cpu temp down 15 degree's


----------



## Carmageddon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey I don't have 305 Rep points for nothing you know... I'm glad you are on your way to becoming a born again happy M2N32 SLI Deluxe user.









Oh I don't know







was hopeful too when first pair passed memtest, the n second failed as expected. But now both failed sticks seem to pass individually :S (they are both marked as failed individual tests earlier, all 4 r the same model).
I am going to leave one running until I wake up, it can't that I got nothing to rma lol


----------



## N2Gaming

Yeah you should be able to find at least one stick or ram that will fail memtest. Having a cheap digital Multi Meter comes in very handy for testing your PSU. If you have access to one you would be best to test your PSU just to know for sure one way or the other. Seriously the PSU is the last thing you want to skimp on. A weak or defecting PSU can actually take your whole system with it if it Pops on you one day. This is the one area I never skimp on. Neither should you w/all your harddware. I mean a GTX 460 is a nice card and I'd hate to hear you crying over all your hardware needing RMA's because of a bad power supply. Oh speaking of RMA's you mentioned a receipt for your mobo earlier and I forgot to mention this little tid bit of info. ASUS does not require a receipt they go by the date of manufacture and they extend 3 years from that date regarless of purchase date... Now your in the know zone


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strmckr* 
your welcome









it finally came in today
woot
i just upgraded my air-cooling system to this
the V8

and its dropped my cpu temp down 15 degree's









Nice HSF... I actually like the look of those alot. There is a case modder that actually modded a V8 w/some red paint and Farrari engine and exhaust intake pipes. It came out looking pretty nice but in the long run I think his customer ended up changing his mind about the cooler.







I'd link you the thread if I could find it but it's been a long time since then, easily a year or more now.

Sorry for the double post guys. Yes I know better but some times it's hard to remember to cut, edit last post then past to prevent double posting. I'm only human.


----------



## strmckr

You Tube  



 
 that ? pretty sweet


----------



## N2Gaming

That's the one I was talking about by mnpctech. I could not remember the name of his shop off the top of my head.


----------



## crash01

My 940 is in shop and If im lucky later I will have.








How can I update my bios? Asus sw not work on my 7, via usb? 
Put bios on usb key and load with delete key? thx


----------



## crash01

My computer dont start, update bios is ok via usb, but with 940cpu dont start








There arent sound, beep or other, there arent video on my monitor









How can i do? I have already removed battery of MB, removed sli..help me thx


----------



## N2Gaming

will it boot w/older cpu?


----------



## crash01

update, i have removed sli, change dvi port and work with ONLY one gpu.
cpuz and everest see all 4 cores, temp a lil high (with zalman 9700) but works.
When i use my sli, dont start video. any idea??

thx

edit: maybe from bios i must enable something?


----------



## N2Gaming

Can you hear your hard drives activating and do you have a hdd activity light. Do you see activity like when it boots into windows with the SLI bridge on and not seeing any video. Have to tried to swop the video cable to another video out port just to see if that is the problem?


----------



## crash01

I dont see video.
With 88gt pny, dvi port n1, works.
with 88gt palit (with o not with sli), try every ports, not works.


----------



## Tiger33

well installed a althon x4 645 all seems good so far

Validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1415239


----------



## crash01

update: could be (i hope!) my WD that is near to die. If start pc, and use reset button 2-3 times, than start and work. SLI work now.

Now I do a clone and try again, thx for support

*
EDIT*: my disk is ok







, same problem again.
Is weird, is like my pc don't boot (black screen, no beep) when press power button, but if i touch reset button 2/3times after power then start and load win. Is difficult to explain, i hope that u understain me









Maybe a bios setting? I know that on my Vista ED. I have beta bios, but I wanna resolve it









Thx!


----------



## strmckr

Quote:

crash01
what mother board are you using and which bios did you update to?


----------



## crash01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strmckr* 
what mother board are you using and which bios did you update to?

m2n32sli-vista ed, bios 1304 beta.
I have same config of "nomarch" (see first post), same sli, same mb, same cpu, same bios


----------



## crash01

Ok ok, maybe I have found problem. My MB don't do fakeboot, infact when i press reset button is like I'm doing manually fakeboot, then works.

But, there is a setting in bios?

My cpuz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1415547

Can add me in first post?


----------



## maineiacsmoker

Hey all, I just upgraded my M2N32-SLI Deluxe with a PhenomII x4 935 deneb tonight, and ran the CPU-Z Validation, and it failed. What, if anything, did I do wrong.

url=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1415558]







[/url]


----------



## crash01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crash01* 
Ok ok, maybe I have found problem. My MB don't do fakeboot, infact when i press reset button is like I'm doing manually fakeboot, then works.

But, there is a setting in bios?

My cpuz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1415547

Can add me in first post?









I have done some pics of my bios, maybe I have a wrong setting








THX!

 

EDIT: with my ex cpu (6000), starts without problem!


----------



## maineiacsmoker

What a difference a few hours makes...and one bios tweak to auto...so here's my validation!!!!

url=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1416076]







[/url]

on second look, it did NOT pass....still don't know what's wrong...any ideas????


----------



## crash01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maineiacsmoker* 
What a difference a few hours makes...and one bios tweak to auto...so here's my validation!!!!

url=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1416076]







[/url]

on second look, it did NOT pass....still don't know what's wrong...any ideas????

How u do?
Open cpuz, validate and publish online


----------



## maineiacsmoker

Thanks for the reply, however, I went in and oc'd the processor via AI Booster, and guess what?

url=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1416096]







[/url]

It validated!!!!

Finally, I was able to do something right...rofl.


----------



## crash01

I have solved maybe. I have set my dhx @ 667 and not 800..works! Incredible.
But why with ram @ 800 i must press reset button?

Q-fan profile is too much aggressive, i can heard my zalman go up and down too much, what settings u use?


----------



## strmckr

crash01
change the following bios settings

cool and quite = disabled
amd c1e = disabled

then for the oddity warm boot not working:

do you have tthe front panel buttons connecting to the mother board in the correct order?


----------



## crash01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strmckr* 
crash01
change the following bios settings

cool and quite = disabled
amd c1e = disabled

then for the oddity warm boot not working:

do you have tthe front panel buttons connecting to the mother board in the correct order?

Yes, but sorry why C'n'Q + C1e disable? So my clock is always @ 3.ghz?
thx


----------



## princip

Hey guys
I'm getting Error event 8 nvstor all over the show
is there any chance that the motherboard is faulty?
I've checked everything else on other systems and no problems....
How do you RMA and what was the warrenty on this board? I bought it way back when it was the hottest board out there








Thanks


----------



## The Fryer

@crash01 you need to disable the TLB fix as well. that can be an issue. was for me and i am running the 940be. the phenom II chips as far as i know dont have the TLB bug. also i would suggest disabling anything that says Q-FAN.. i know it might be a little louder but will keep you stuff cooler, and help it last longer.

@princip, make sure you have the latest nvidia drivers for your graphics card installed, and then check the asus site and make sure you have the latest chipset drivers installed that should help.


----------



## strmckr

Quote:

Yes, but sorry why C'n'Q + C1e disable? So my clock is always @ 3.ghz?
thx
there is known glitches with those features enabled that can glitch up the motherboard its better to turn them off


----------



## crash01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


@crash01 you need to disable the TLB fix as well. that can be an issue. was for me and i am running the 940be. the phenom II chips as far as i know dont have the TLB bug. also i would suggest disabling anything that says Q-FAN.. i know it might be a little louder but will keep you stuff cooler, and help it last longer.

@princip, make sure you have the latest nvidia drivers for your graphics card installed, and then check the asus site and make sure you have the latest chipset drivers installed that should help.


Thx, I have disabled Q-fan last night, doesnt work good imho. The cooler go up and down too much







.
TLB disable.
U have 9700led too, what temp have u in idle and full (cores)? 
Is strange because my core temp is more down respect CPU temp. On everest is possible see cpu temp and core temp.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *strmckr*


there is known glitches with those features enabled that can glitch up the motherboard its better to turn them off


Oh, ok









Thx to all!

p.s. because im lucky man







, my raptor is dieing


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crash01*


U have 9700led too, what temp have u in idle and full (cores)? (












this is with my vcore set at 1.365v. i can go higher, but they don't recommend letting your cpu go over 55*C.. once i go water i will have more room to oc.. i have had it to [email protected], but it gets to hot to fast. the 9700 is a good cooler compared to factory, but not as good as others because it was design to run with the 95W cpu's, not the 140W.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
Hey guys
I'm getting Error event 8 nvstor all over the show
is there any chance that the motherboard is faulty?
I've checked everything else on other systems and no problems....
How do you RMA and what was the warrenty on this board? I bought it way back when it was the hottest board out there








Thanks

Hey princip, long time no see.

Did you install the network manager as part of the nvidia chipset drivers? If so uninstall it.

See if that helps

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## 1spike

Just downloaded Memtest 86+ because i thought i might have a ram issue and when i ran the test it showed nothing but errors. how do i figure out what stick is bad. do i pull all but one stick out and run the test again?I have 3 sticks of ram in my stystem thanks


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1spike*


Just downloaded Memtest 86+ because i thought i might have a ram issue and when i ran the test it showed nothing but errors. how do i figure out what stick is bad. do i pull all but one stick out and run the test again?I have 3 sticks of ram in my stystem thanks










 if you get errors, then put in 1 stick at a time, and test them individually. that will let you know what stick is bad.. how ever if neither shows errors when run separately it could be a power issue, like not enough power getting to them.


----------



## Carmageddon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1spike*


Just downloaded Memtest 86+ because i thought i might have a ram issue and when i ran the test it showed nothing but errors. how do i figure out what stick is bad. do i pull all but one stick out and run the test again?I have 3 sticks of ram in my stystem thanks










Basically yes, look a few pages back I had the same problem (among other problems).
Basically you test 1 - if it fails, test it in other slots too.
If one of the slots passes - might be bad slot, repeat test with other dimms too.

If it passes the first time, repeat test with other dimms in the SAMe slot which passed for at least 1 module.
The put the good ones back in, and test them together (assuming like 1/3 is bad).

Thats it pretty much.
It is time consuming however.


----------



## crash01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*











this is with my vcore set at 1.365v. i can go higher, but they don't recommend letting your cpu go over 55*C.. once i go water i will have more room to oc.. i have had it to [email protected], but it gets to hot to fast. the 9700 is a good cooler compared to factory, but not as good as others because it was design to run with the 95W cpu's, not the 140W.


Thx, i know, i will buy maybe Venomous X with 2x Akasa Viper









Venomous X, with 2 fans, could have problem? I have dhx, maybe are too high? Wrtie to Thermalright


----------



## 1spike

i removed all 3 ram sticks and tested one at a time on all the slots and they passed with no errors. i have corsair ram 2 sticks of CM2x1024-6400c4 and 1 stick of CGM2X2G800. i had the single stick in dimm 2 and the other 2 sticks in dimm 3 and 4 any ideas


----------



## Carmageddon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1spike*


i removed all 3 ram sticks and tested one at a time on all the slots and they passed with no errors. i have corsair ram 2 sticks of CM2x1024-6400c4 and 1 stick of CGM2X2G800. i had the single stick in dimm 2 and the other 2 sticks in dimm 3 and 4 any ideas










ok, am I correct:
-all 3 give loads of errors.
-each one of them alone has no errors.

If thats the case, check the mix, eg take one CM2x1024-6400c4 with CGM2X2G800 and test, see if they work together.

Are you sure you ran at least one full pass on each of them indvidually? you posted a bit fast... either that or my work day passed too fast lol


----------



## 1spike

No first time i ran the test was with all the sticks in and i had constent errors. the next time i took out all sticks and ran them once in all slots buy themselves with no errors


----------



## The Fryer

use the 2 sticks of CM2x1024-6400c4 i think i see your problem.. the 2 different rams run on different voltage.. when your putting the other stick in it is dropping your voltage, so it will cause issues with stability on the other ones, and cause you more errors.


----------



## 1spike

First of all thanks guys for the quick replies, i switched up the order or the sticks and ran memtest and completed tests with 0 errors, dont know why but no problems yet


----------



## Carmageddon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1spike*


First of all thanks guys for the quick replies, i switched up the order or the sticks and ran memtest and completed tests with 0 errors, dont know why but no problems yet










Interesting! can you please tell us which stick goes to which DIMM slot? (a1, a2, b1 and b3).
I suspect there must be 2 controllers then, one gives the proper voltage to your identical pair, the other gives different voltage to the other pair. I am interested to know the order.

Sounds like the only reasonable explanation.


----------



## strmckr

Quote:



use the 2 sticks of CM2x1024-6400c4 i think i see your problem..


 this reply sounds correct for 1spike errors.

are the identical cm2x1024 in the a1b1 slots{yellow} 
? or a2b2(black)

and the single in the opposite colour?

Quote:



suspect there must be 2 controllers then


 yes there is two controllers for the dimms slots


----------



## 1spike

was on computer and just shut down, would not restart so i opened up disconnect 24 pin and did paperclip test and power supply started along with front case fans but cpu fan did not. when i reinstalled 24 pin power supply would not startup,but there is a green lite on mobo.can someone give me some help thanks


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1spike* 
was on computer and just shut down, would not restart so i opened up disconnect 24 pin and did paperclip test and power supply started along with front case fans but cpu fan did not. when i reinstalled 24 pin power supply would not startup,but there is a green lite on mobo.can someone give me some help thanks









well you could use a multi meter to read the voltages on the psu when you do the paperclip trick, but it almost sounds like your switch, or it could be something is shorted out or a part went bad on you.


----------



## 1spike

I dont know whats going on but my computer is working again wth


----------



## The Fryer

how old is your power supply?


----------



## Domino

what is an x7 AMD cpu?


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Domino* 
what is an x7 AMD cpu?









what? they only come in x1,x2,x3,x4,x6,x10,x12 i think. lol


----------



## 1spike

The two sticks went in slots 2 and 4 and the single stick in slot 3 . Slot 1 being the top slot. And my power supply is 1.5 weeks old.


----------



## strmckr

Quote:

unless im mistaken anyone else know if u can use either or pci-e slot ??
to answer my own question i posted a few pages back

yes both pci-e express slots are usable individual, my muti card reader was affecting pci-e2 slot.

ie a shared irq in the bios settings. --- 99.9% sure of this being the reason

haven't figured out the work around for it using bios settings it was easier to reorganize the attached equipment


----------



## 1spike

Whats the best program for monitoring cpu temp and fan speeds thanks


----------



## mapesdhs

I use CoreTemp, but there are various others available. See:

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

I've added it to my PC resources page:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/pc/

Ian.


----------



## Carmageddon

Speaking of core temp:
What is the VID there? mine shows 1.0500v - I hope its not vcore


----------



## Carmageddon

Ok, so I've got multimeter working now with new battery.

the +12 (Yellow): mostly stable on 12.11, goes as down as 11.8 or so, with fraction of the sec I saw even 9.
The +5v (red) mostly holds around 5.2 - was lower before system froze and I lost note with my readings.
Posting this now, will update as soon as I try prime95 (system might reboot)

I dont know where to take the 3.3v on the motherboard! as well as VDIMM and VCORE, there is no guide for this mobo - anyone knows? picture of my mobo connection attached.. as you can see no color coding









EDIT: prime95 BSOD and rebooted... in any case:
This only gives me voltages, which didnt change much when it started running for like 10 secs, how do I check the PSU watt output? not voltages... I dont know how voltages help me anyway.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carmageddon* 
Ok, so I've got multimeter working now with new battery.

the +12 (Yellow): mostly stable on 12.11, goes as down as 11.8 or so, with fraction of the sec I saw even 9.
The +5v (red) mostly holds around 5.2 - was lower before system froze and I lost note with my readings.
Posting this now, will update as soon as I try prime95 (system might reboot)

I dont know where to take the 3.3v on the motherboard! as well as VDIMM and VCORE, there is no guide for this mobo - anyone knows? picture of my mobo connection attached.. as you can see no color coding









EDIT: prime95 BSOD and rebooted... in any case:
This only gives me voltages, which didnt change much when it started running for like 10 secs, how do I check the PSU watt output? not voltages... I dont know how voltages help me anyway.

This is the pin-out for a 24pin psu connector. but hearing your 12v went down to 9 that sounds like a huge issue.. it should never go below 10.5 for any reason and normally you don't want it to go below 11.2v if i remember correctly. for the psu it should be listed on the side of it, if not then try to find a model number or post me a pic of the fan side and i will see what i can come up with on it, but will have to be a good pic to see the internals/fan and stuff.

another suggestion would be to run the stress test again, and this time have your multimeter connected to the 12v and watch it.. see what the lowest reading is before it shuts down..


----------



## The Fryer

http://www.xoxide.com/ultra-x-connect2-uvblue.html this the psu you have?


----------



## Carmageddon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
This is the pin-out for a 24pin psu connector. but hearing your 12v went down to 9 that sounds like a huge issue.. it should never go below 10.5 for any reason and normally you don't want it to go below 11.2v if i remember correctly. for the psu it should be listed on the side of it, if not then try to find a model number or post me a pic of the fan side and i will see what i can come up with on it, but will have to be a good pic to see the internals/fan and stuff.

another suggestion would be to run the stress test again, and this time have your multimeter connected to the 12v and watch it.. see what the lowest reading is before it shuts down..

The drop to 9 happend only to fraction of a second, might be a reading anomaly, not long enought to really say its real.. I barely noticed it with my eyes.
After the reset, I couldnt see any drops below 12,but I didnt watch the multimeter without blinking









I tried verifying which one is it - lol there are 2 sides which are covered by the case, I cant access them without removing the whole thing.
It is a deep metallic, reflective blue.
The cables are kinda white-grey covered as you see in my picture attached in the other post.
Its NOT modular!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
http://www.xoxide.com/ultra-x-connect2-uvblue.html this the psu you have?

No, but I just looked at gmail from my old recipt for shipment - the guy wrote:
1ULTRAUltra 600 Watt Power Supply (2lb)99.9999.99

And that was good price at the time, or I wouldnt have taken it.

I looked at that


----------



## Carmageddon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
This is the pin-out for a 24pin psu connector. but hearing your 12v went down to 9 that sounds like a huge issue.. it should never go below 10.5 for any reason and normally you don't want it to go below 11.2v if i remember correctly

The pins are in 2 rows - how do I know which row? and then which number of pin to test?
Also this would only help determine 3.3voltage, not the VCORe and VDIMM.

I am pretty tired I will watch for short spikes beyond 11.2 tomorrow.
Are you sure drops that last no longer than a blink of an eye should not be ignored as bad reading, and actually indicate psu problem?


----------



## The Fryer

closer?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carmageddon* 
The pins are in 2 rows - how do I know which row? and then which number of pin to test?
Also this would only help determine 3.3voltage, not the VCORe and VDIMM.

I am pretty tired I will watch for short spikes beyond 11.2 tomorrow.
Are you sure drops that last no longer than a blink of an eye should not be ignored as bad reading, and actually indicate psu problem?

well the drops could be a bad connection, but i would test the voltage on the 12v and the 5v when under load to make sure they are staying in spec. anything below a certon value will cause instability in a system. also it could be the load it has on it. your running a 460, 140w quad core, h70 cooler{so pump and fans}, then you got to figure in your hard drive/'s, optical drives. it can all add up fast and if the psu is not strong enough then it will cause problems. also when doing the stress test feel the air coming out of you psu, see if it is getting kind of hot, that could be a good indicator on how much your drawing from it. could be thermal protection kicking in shutting you down.

on the left hand side of the page i linked to there is a pin out of the connector to your motherboard, it shows the locking clip on the bottom. and the pins 1-12 are on the opposite side from the locking clip and 13-24 are on the clip side.

as for the dimm and cpu core readings other than the bios hardware monitor i dont know how to tell you to read the true voltage.


----------



## Carmageddon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
closer?

Yes that is the one







not sure now whether its 550w or 600 like recipt says though...


----------



## The Fryer

http://mail.ultraproducts.com/produc...&productID=389

going just by your gfx cards requirements you are overloading your psu. thats not counting the other stuff in your system.

System Requirements
Minimum 450W or greater system power supply(with a minimum 12V current rating of 24A)

the psu is rated 18A an 20A on the two 12v rails, and that's if you have the 600w. i really would suggest a higher rated psu.


----------



## anand_unni

Thanx to all members of ASUS M2N-SLI and M2N32-SLI Club! i was able to successfully install and run run A AMD Phenom II X4 945 on my M2N32-SLI DELUXE(5002). Guys in Asus forums are having all kind of problem using this combination. All i did was follow u guys instructions.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1421085

I cleared the CMOS (Pull battery and move jumper to pins 2-3 for 30 seconds,replace jumper to pins 1-2, reinstall battery.) installed it, set my ram to Ganged Mode, RAM to 667, Enabled Cool'n'Quit, used a ps2 keyboard. Thats all guys am on a quad core on stock speeds from my good old 4400+









I some questions though









My cpu peeks to 60c on prime95 (1 hour) A good gaming of Mafia2 got it to 55 idling @ 34 seems like ok rite







??

Should i change my ram mode to Unganged because my two 2GB DDR2 having different stock speeds one DDR2-667 and another DDR2-800. ??

My HT link @ 1010 am i missing something?

Once again thanks guys for all your help i owe u guys


----------



## Gyro

Welcome anand_unni.

Glad we could help.

Your temps are close to the limit (in prime) but still ok (63c is the limit).They are a little better in Mafia2.

What cpu cooler are you using?

I would run the ram unganged.

And I would try to get another stick of the same kingston 800mhz ram to replace the 667mhz.

And the HT @ 1010 is just fine.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## anand_unni

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Welcome anand_unni.

What cpu cooler are you using?

I would run the ram unganged.

And I would try to get another stick of the same kingston 800mhz ram to replace the 667mhz.

Gyro

Thanks Gyro

I am using stock Heat sink and fan, mmm unganged i am going to try that









y i know about my memory







that 667 was not purchased by me it was a donation; a friend gone DDR3







so i was thinking until i ran into problems lets go with 667 with 800, So far good







.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey Carmageddon spikes in power can cause your system to lock up, BSOD or reboot. Your PSU should never go under the minimal PC industries standard of 11.xx for system stability. I don't recal what the standard is but you can google it. Google it for all 3 rails 12v, 5v & 3.3v or 3v

If your putting your system under a load and the PSU dips below the industry standard even for a fraction of a second would indicate to me it is most likely going bad. You can shop around for a decent used PSU on ebay. Look for a new or even a lightly used Corsair HX850 HX750 for a steal of a deal you can not pass on. I got a few used HX620's on ebay for less than $80 ea back when they were selling for $140.00 0.02Â¢









Keep in mind when overclocking a system we are drawing more power and this is useually when a weak power supply craps out.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
... You can shop around for a decent used PSU on ebay. Look for a new or even a lightly used Corsair HX850 HX750 for a steal of a deal you can not pass on. ...

WARNING: if you buy a PSU on eBay that is sold as new/unused (still boxed),
the manufacturer will usually NOT honour any warranty that the original buyer
might have had.

I bought a 1kW OCZ PSU which was new/unused (still sealed, etc.) for half
the normal new price, but it had a fault (BSOD as soon as any kind of 3D
task was attempted). OCZ refused to issue an RMA. Even more bizarre, the
PSU was itself already an RMA replacement they'd sent out to the seller
because of an earlier bad unit! (the seller had tired of waiting and bought
a different brand, thus ended up with the replacement spare)

Even with the seller helping with all relevant info and good emails for me
to pass on to OCZ, it didn't make any difference; OCZ would not replace
the PSU. In the end I had to send it back to the seller and obtain a full
refund (which he did indeed give).

So yes, there are bargains out there, eg. I bought a used Thermaltake
Toughpower 750W which has worked really well for my i7 860 system,
but I thought I should mention that a PSU sold as new on eBay will not
normally come with a valid warranty. If you want the certainty of a new
PSU, then just get one from a proper source (unless the seller is such a
company anyway of course).

It's odd really since OCZ have been very good in the past doing RMAs
for bad OCZ RAM I've bought from eBay. Maybe the PSU side of the
company is a different bunch of people...

Ian.


----------



## strmckr

Carmageddon:

Quote:

The drop to 9 happend only to fraction of a second, might be a reading anomaly, not long enought to really say its real.. I barely noticed it with my eyes.
good to see the other members are helping you sort out which pins and where to read the voltage output for your psu

i do agree with the others that any type of voltage drop will cause issues with every part of the system

as i suggested befor given your system the 550w psu is not strong enough to power all your systems equipment







sorry mate


----------



## Carmageddon

thank guys! but still nobody told me where to take the readings for VCORE and VDIMM voltages on our M2N32-SLI board.

About the +3.3, I guess I'll just have to try them all.. since its in 2 rows and not like in the 1 row layout in the linked pic few posts above.


----------



## Gyro

3.3v is orange on the 20/4 pin cable.

I don't know about the vcore,vdimm locations. Sorry

Gyro


----------



## Carmageddon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


3.3v is orange on the 20/4 pin cable.

I don't know about the vcore,vdimm locations. Sorry

Gyro


Problem is my PSU cables are not color coded.


----------



## Gyro

At the top left corner of the pic, here http://pinouts.ru/Power/atx_v2_pinout.shtml there is a diagram of the pin layout on the mb.

So pins 1,2,12,13 are 3.3v.

Gyro

edit; here are a couple pics too help identify the layout


----------



## copelander

Great to finally find a forum that addresses these oldder ASUS boards. I have an M2N-SLI Deluxe and and working to squeeze more out of it. I was hoping someone here has tested their pimped rig on 3dmark06 with an impressive score. I'm trying to figure out the limit with my board. I know it's just a test, but curious to see the top score reached.


----------



## Carmageddon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *copelander* 
Great to finally find a forum that addresses these oldder ASUS boards. I have an M2N-SLI Deluxe and and working to squeeze more out of it. I was hoping someone here has tested their pimped rig on 3dmark06 with an impressive score. I'm trying to figure out the limit with my board. I know it's just a test, but curious to see the top score reached.

I dont think we saw its full potential yet.
We will once we see the last CPU to be supported by this awesome mobo


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *copelander* 
... I was hoping someone here has tested their pimped rig on 3dmark06 with an impressive score. ...

If it's of any use as a baseline prior to an upgrade, at default resolution
I get 11762 for 6000+ dual-core 3.225GHz with a single 8800GT, rising to
12798 with two 8800GTs SLI (bad CPU bottleneck). The same two cards in
a newer system (much faster CPU) give 17211 and 24770 respectively (3 of
the tests run 2X quicker, the 3rd runs 50% faster). Please see:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/pctests.html

_However_, it is a really bad idea to use the final overall score as a means of
making any kind of purchasing decision. There are huge issues surrounding
how the individual 3DMark06 tests behave. Older cards are biased towards
older tests/features, eg. SM2. Newer cards are biased to newer features, eg. SM3.
This means the real-game performance of a newer card, playing newer games,
may be a lot better than might be implied by the individual 3Dmark06 scores
(especially if played at a higher resolution), and certainly not the overall
score. Note carefully how Canyon/Freeze behave with newer vs. older cards,
and with/without SLI/CF.

Thus, if you're thinking of using a newer card to play older games, you may
not get that much better performance than just using two older cards SLI/CF,
other issues not withstanding such as CPU/RAM speed, etc.

In general, the newer the game and the higher the resolution after any
upgrade, the bigger the performance difference you'll see with a newer
card compared to your old card, and using 1 vs. 2 GPUs.

See my other page which has numerous example results for the Stalker
COP benchmark (GTX460 data not yet added to this page):

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/stalkercopbench.txt

As you can see, unless one runs at high-res/high-detail, a couple of older
cards SLI/CF perform surprisingly well, and - for 3DMark06 - newer cards
like the GTX 460 are barely any better (except for Canyon) than not quite
so old cards like the 4890. Btw, notice how for the high-res Stalker tests,
the DAY/NIGHT results are fairly similar for 8800GT SLI vs. 4890 CF, but
completely all over the place for the RAIN/SUN tests. I'll run the 6000+
high-res SLI tests when I can (busy doing Quadro FX5500 tests atm).

In other words, for both the above pages, look at the differences for
1280x1024 between the cards, how it varies for 1 vs. 2 GPUs, and how it
varies for default vs. oc CPU.

Then examine the same differences at high-res/detail and see how these
compare to those at 1280x1024. The biggest improvements for newer
cards are seen at high-res/detail.

So, if you're going to upgrade, it makes sense to switch to an HD display
aswell. If you're playing older games, then consider just adding a 2nd older
card which would be much cheaper(if you can sans PSU issues, CF/SLI
support, etc.)

Hope this helps!

Ian.

PS. I'll be buying a couple of 460 cards soon, so I'll be able to run the
equivalent tests. Should be interesting to see how it behaves in the 6000+
M2N32 WS Pro system (CPU bottleneck probably even worse) vs. the i7 860.
Alas I can't yet upgrade my M2N32 with a Phenom II due to BIOS issues (if I
downgraded the BIOS to support Phenom II, I'd lose PCIX support for the
RAID cards I'm using).

PPS. I have several 8800GTs for sale btw.


----------



## copelander

I have come to the right place! You can see from my tag I'm running the Phenom 9850 quad. Up until a two week ago I was running a BFG 8800gts 640 with it. My top 3dmark06 score was 10,187 without overclocking.

So when I picked up two GTX 275s to run in SLI I was hoping for great gains. But I only managed around 11,000 with a single card... and about 10,700 running in SLI. After overclocking my 9850 from 2.5ghz to 2.944ghz... I managed 12,500... with a single card... slightly less in SLI.

So now, I've purchased the Phenom II 945 3.0ghz... and plan to overclock that a bit. What I'm trying to determine is whether my CPU is the problem or whether this mobo has its limits. I guess I'll know when I install it. But I was hoping others here had done the same and could tell me what to expect.

The benchmark aside...

Running these two cards in SLI, I've already seen a nice improvement in game play. I'm not playing anything crazy, a little BF2 still... and some L4D2, along with a few others. As far as gameplay goes... I'm already happy... especially with the 9850 oc'd a bit. But I have a LAN party coming up in a month, and every year we kick it off with a 3dmark06 score for bragging rights... even if it really has no bearing on gameplay. I'm hoping for 17k and would like to know it's possible.


----------



## Gyro

Welcome copelander,

That puppy is going to scream with that 945 and gtx275 sli.









If you want to see what others are getting, check out the first page of this thread.

And yes your 9850 was holding you back, you'll see.









Hope all goes well with your upgrade.

Good luck

Gyro

Edit; Is it just me or is the google sheet not showing?
If I c&p to the brow zersearch bar I can get it.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *copelander* 
I have come to the right place! You can see from my tag I'm running the Phenom 9850 quad. Up until a two week ago I was running a BFG 8800gts 640 with it. My top 3dmark06 score was 10,187 without overclocking.

So when I picked up two GTX 275s to run in SLI I was hoping for great gains. But I only managed around 11,000 with a single card... and about 10,700 running in SLI. After overclocking my 9850 from 2.5ghz to 2.944ghz... I managed 12,500... with a single card... slightly less in SLI.

So now, I've purchased the Phenom II 945 3.0ghz... and plan to overclock that a bit. What I'm trying to determine is whether my CPU is the problem or whether this mobo has its limits. I guess I'll know when I install it. But I was hoping others here had done the same and could tell me what to expect.

The benchmark aside...

Running these two cards in SLI, I've already seen a nice improvement in game play. I'm not playing anything crazy, a little BF2 still... and some L4D2, along with a few others. As far as gameplay goes... I'm already happy... especially with the 9850 oc'd a bit. But I have a LAN party coming up in a month, and every year we kick it off with a 3dmark06 score for bragging rights... even if it really has no bearing on gameplay. I'm hoping for 17k and would like to know it's possible.

i will bench with my setup and see if i can help you a bit.


----------



## The Fryer

well the results are in.. this is with my cpu and ram oc'd but my vid at stock as i have not instaled anything to oc it yet, but still decent results.


----------



## copelander

Interesting. Yeah, you're posting 3k more than i did with my 8800 gts and that card isn't THAT much faster. Also almost a thousand more than my GTX 275. Same amount of memory at same mhz. So, I can't wait to slip that 945 in!

On first page, I found most have the M2N32 board, but a handful with the M2N-SLI Deluxe. Going to e-mail one of them who has almost the same setup with twin gtx 260s and see what he gets.


----------



## Carmageddon

ok, I managed to connect to the 3.3 voltage, it mostly holds around 3.36v, but when I started prime95, I saw drops up to 2 even! although I was still holding the sensor manually to probe it.
now I managed to stick it and left it untouched, and it seems stable on 3.36 while prime95 runs...

What do you think folks?

Restarted testing, but now I did not see any drops.

POsting this just in case things will get stuck. will test again 5 and 12v as last time before final decision on the PSU.

I still have not gotten any answer how to test VDIMM and VCORE.

ok.. still stressing it, 5v varies between 5.2 to 4.8 (rare).
and still doing = 12v is alternating between 11.7 lowest, to around 12.01

gonna launch avp 2 and test in load.

EDIT:
lol well, prime95 running, aVP2 with maxed in dx11 mode, lowest dropes I saw are 11.6, but now after exiting game I see wild fluctations as low as 10.6!


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *copelander* 
Interesting. Yeah, you're posting 3k more than i did with my 8800 gts and that card isn't THAT much faster. Also almost a thousand more than my GTX 275. Same amount of memory at same mhz. So, I can't wait to slip that 945 in!

On first page, I found most have the M2N32 board, but a handful with the M2N-SLI Deluxe. Going to e-mail one of them who has almost the same setup with twin gtx 260s and see what he gets.

your running your memory at 960mhz? yeah i have to agree my card is not much faster then the 8800gts, i had one and it had the same specs just slower clocks. i will install my oc prog for it tonight and retry it.. see how that works out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carmageddon* 
ok, I managed to connect to the 3.3 voltage, it mostly holds around 3.36v, but when I started prime95, I saw drops up to 2 even! although I was still holding the sensor manually to probe it.
now I managed to stick it and left it untouched, and it seems stable on 3.36 while prime95 runs...

I still have not gotten any answer how to test VDIMM and VCORE.

Vdimm and Vcore you can check in bios, other than that you have to know where to touch your multimeter on the mobo to get the correct readings. but still, i can not stress this.. your system is pulling more load then your psu can substaine. it will kill it faster then normal because of this. and if you have ever had a psu go out on you, you know they 90% of the time take things with them. could be a hard drive, mobo, cpu, gfx card, or all of it.. just depends on how or what inside it frys. i would hate to see you risk your stuff.


----------



## The Fryer

ok carmageddon, if your seriously going to try and check them hear is the proper places.
your red+ gos to the points. the black you ground to a good ground point.










i got that from a thread on XS about vdimm and vcore mod. others interested might want to take a peek.


----------



## copelander

*your running your memory at 960mhz? yeah i have to agree my card is not much faster then the 8800gts, i had one and it had the same specs just slower clocks. i will install my oc prog for it tonight and retry it.. see how that works out.*

I'm running 4x1gb of DDR2 800. Not sure exactly what it's running at currently. I unclocked everything for the 5001 bios flash. Haven't bothered adjusting settings until I put the 945 in. Hopefully I'll find an hour this weekend and let you know what I find. This is a great forum.


----------



## Sil3ntSnip3a

I just tried to get a minor clock on my piece of crap 6000+ and the board won't boot into BIOS. It shows the POST screen, but it just freezes at the screen. When I hit delete to change the settings back it freezes at that screen. I tried clearing the RTC multiple times and nothing has worked.

anyone?


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sil3ntSnip3a*


I just tried to get a minor clock on my piece of crap 6000+ and the board won't boot into BIOS. It shows the POST screen, but it just freezes at the screen. When I hit delete to change the settings back it freezes at that screen. I tried clearing the RTC multiple times and nothing has worked.

anyone?


unplug the psu.. hit power button one time.. remove the cmos battery on the motherboard.. let sit for like 30 seconds.. put battery back in, plug computer back into to power source.. push power and enjoy.


----------



## Sil3ntSnip3a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


unplug the psu.. hit power button one time.. remove the cmos battery on the motherboard.. let sit for like 30 seconds.. put battery back in, plug computer back into to power source.. push power and enjoy.


still isn't working. i have tried a ps/2 keyboard. i tried both the numpad delete and the regular delete. i tried using the tab key to view post details. i also used a usb keyboard. still no luck! when the bios has booted up, i have noticed a few times that the m2n32-sli deluxe bios display has minor screen tearing. the only thing i have done is overclock it and clrtc. my only mistake i can think i may have made is late last night i was clearing the cmos and i may haven't have returned the jumper to pins 1-2. i think i may have only jumpered it back onto 1. everything should be ok, but like i said... its not.

anyone got an idea?


----------



## Gyro

Try using the CrashFree Bios 3 utility. The usb method is your best bet.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Sil3ntSnip3a

Hello everyone. I've been working on getting a mild overclock on my athlon 64 x2 6000+. I know its not a good clocker in general, but I should still be able to see some improved numbers.

But like the title says, I'm having issues with the BIOS options for overclocking. I guess I'm confused as to what controls what. I'm used to the BIOS being labeled differently (gigabyte labeled motherboards). So I've been running into unstable after unstable overclocks. The only thing I can tie it down to is my improper changes in the BIOS.

Here are some pictures of the overclocking options in my bios. Help me out with em'


----------



## Carmageddon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


ok carmageddon, if your seriously going to try and check them hear is the proper places.
your red+ gos to the points. the black you ground to a good ground point.










i got that from a thread on XS about vdimm and vcore mod. others interested might want to take a peek.


This seems different for M2N32SLI... anyone got pics of it?


----------



## crash01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sil3ntSnip3a*


Hello everyone. I've been working on getting a mild overclock on my athlon 64 x2 6000+. I know its not a good clocker in general, but I should still be able to see some improved numbers.

But like the title says, I'm having issues with the BIOS options for overclocking. I guess I'm confused as to what controls what. I'm used to the BIOS being labeled differently (gigabyte labeled motherboards). So I've been running into unstable after unstable overclocks. The only thing I can tie it down to is my improper changes in the BIOS.

Here are some pictures of the overclocking options in my bios. Help me out with em'

http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/3434/img3036v.jpg[/img*]
[img]http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/2878/img3037n.jpg[/img*]
[img]http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/9507/img3038o.jpg[/img*]
[img]http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/4915/img3039k.jpg[/img*]
[img]http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/9426/img3040v.jpg[/img*]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
If i find my ex settings, i will post it.
I [B]remember[/B]:
227*15
HT SB+NB 4x
V.core 1.525, vcore offeset enable
v. ram 2.10

I have DHX, i dont know what rams have u.


----------



## copelander

First off, I'm new to OC'ing, so take this for what it's worth.

Is the M2N32-SLI similar to the M2N-SLI Deluxe where you can overclock at preset increments? On Sil3ntSnip3a's bios first screenshot under "Advanced settings" there should be a setting to ENABLE the "overclock options", then you go enter that screen and can OC by 3%, 5%, 8%, or 10% without having to manually set any voltages or anything. That might be an easier option, if you're just tinkering a small OC.


----------



## bastounet

Hi Overclock.net,

Thank you for all !

Just replaced my Ath x2 6000+ by Ph II X4 965BE on M2N32-Sli 
and validated my CPU-Z ..

A special thank to DAKN for his post : how to change multiplier with Nvidia System tools 6.02 without Nvidia GPU !! (page 553)

have to bench and come back to post results.

just before bench -> 1.232V is not to low ? much better with 1.325V ?
w/ this voltage, i've got idle TÂ°CPU : 47Â°C w/ AirCooling Zalman CNPS9500 ...


















longue vie Ã* Overclock.net

bastounet from New Caledonia


----------



## crash01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
well the results are in.. this is with my cpu and ram oc'd but my vid at stock as i have not instaled anything to oc it yet, but still decent results.









Stock sli (88gt), stock cpu.
EDIT: Lost my screens, thx photocuket








Anyway 15753:
-5648
-7259
-3975
@Vantage, with SLI OC and cpu stock, I do P14811 (gpu 13858 - cpu 36783)

I'm very happy with this cpu


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
well the results are in.. this is with my cpu and ram oc'd but my vid at stock as i have not instaled anything to oc it yet, but still decent results.

I'm curious, what individual results for each test do you get? I was wondering
how it compares to my system which has two 8800GT SLI but the CPU is only
a 3.225GHz 6000+. See:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=14264587

Details as folllows:

Overall: 12798
SM2.0: 5455
SM3.0: 7190
CPU: 2463
CPU1: 0.78
CPU2: 1.25

Proxycon: 45.02
Firefly: 45.9
Canyon: 87.37
Freeze: 56.42

Ian.

PS. Lots of 8800GT SLI and 4890 CF numbers on my pages here:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/pctests.html
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/stalkercopbench.txt


----------



## crash01

I have updated my result with details







Tomorrow i will do with OC SLI, 740/1050/1850


----------



## bastounet

some bench : Ph II X4 965BE @3.4Ghz non OC - XFX HD5870XXX Ed. @non OC

nice !!


----------



## Carmageddon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bastounet* 
some bench : Ph II X4 965BE @3.4Ghz non OC - XFX HD5870XXX Ed. @non OC

nice !!









Nice, once I get mine fixed from its current 'degraded' mode (without hdd, only 2gb ram, weak psu), we'll compare









About PSU:
I was offered at work to get either of these for very good price:

Thermaltake Toughpower 750W ATX2 PSU W0116R - 3 yr warranty
Thermaltake Toughpower 750W ATX2 PSU W0203 - 5 yr warranty

Is it good PSU? equivalent to the Corsair ax850 (in quality, obviously not in watts..) or perhaps the cheaper Corsair tx850?

Thing is, the Thermaltak I can get locally for 145$, the Corsair, well to get the good price I'll have to have a friend ship it from the US, which makes it more expensive, and gonna take time...


----------



## piaseq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Welcome piaseq.

The x4 955 and ati gfx can be a pain to get working right, the ati drivers and nv tools(required to run x4 955/965) don't play nice some times.

I would suggest the x4 945 w/5002 bios, no workarounds needed and will oc via ref clock/fsb nicely.

Or if you want an unlocked multi the x4 940 works on your present bios.

Good luck

Gyro


Hello again, I just wanted to say Thanks to Gyro and all the other Folks, who had helped me make the decision. As you can see in my sig there is a brand new Phenom II X4 945 C3 under the bonnet. I had bios 2209 working nicely and detecting the CPU correctly but as advised I went for the newest 5002.

This resulted in being unable to work with WinXP anymore as I was getting BSOD every time network connection was being established. Problem solved by installing Win7. I think XP would also work but it was an old install and probably messed up as well. Fresh install would possibly work fine.

With XP there was some strange issue with C&Q. CPU was running on full clocks all the time as if there was no C&Q whatsoever. Again, Win7 is fine.

There is some concern about the temps. BIOS reports quite high temps of 50+ on AC Freezer 64 PWM. This cooler was able to keep the power-hungry 6400+ in check and it's more than awkward that a 95W CPU has temps higher than a 125W one. Coretemp, on the other hand, shows massive decrease in heat and reports 37 idle and 47 under 100% load with prime95 on 4 cores. Any ideas?

Last thing would be the cooling then. Has anyone got any tips quiet, nicely performing air cooling for a PhII on M2N32-SLI Deluxe, better than my AC Freezer?


----------



## Gyro

piaseq, glad we could help.

The AC freezer 64 is designed for dual core and only has a 92mm fan.

I tried one on my x3 720 and it was no better than the stock cooler.

What is your budget for a cooler?

Download Everest Ultimate(trial version) http://www.lavalys.com/products/everest-pc-diagnostics it seems to the best/most accurate monitor for these boards.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

I have a 700w Thermaltake Tough Power non modular PSU and it's been a great PSU for me. You could once again ask in the recommended PSU thread if any of the two units you intend to purchase are any good.


----------



## piaseq

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
piaseq, glad we could help.

The AC freezer 64 is designed for dual core and only has a 92mm fan.

I tried one on my x3 720 and it was no better than the stock cooler.

What is your budget for a cooler?

Download Everest Ultimate(trial version) http://www.lavalys.com/products/everest-pc-diagnostics it seems to the best/most accurate monitor for these boards.

Good luck

Gyro

I bought my Freezer for my old 6400+ which came with no fan at all. So I have no experience with stock coolers. Thanks for the tip with Everest. I will post results as soon as I test it today later on.

Edit: readings attached.

I don't know how to interpret this, as cores have significantly lower temps than the "CPU"...


----------



## raptor5150

question.....everytime i turn on c&q on my m2n-sli deluxe it doesnt use my overclock, it reverts to stock 3.0. How can i save it or make it work? or is it even possible? Thanks







5001 bios if it matters.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raptor5150* 
question.....everytime i turn on c&q on my m2n-sli deluxe it doesnt use my overclock, it reverts to stock 3.0. How can i save it or make it work? or is it even possible? Thanks







5001 bios if it matters.

that is an odd issue. mine works with my oc, it just drops the multi unless i have the system under a good load, then it will max out to my oc. what are your bios setting at for your oc? make sure nothing is on auto.


----------



## raptor5150

I just have the multi set at 17x so its 3.4. i will check to make sure nothing is on auto when i get home...thanks


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *piaseq* 
I bought my Freezer for my old 6400+ which came with no fan at all. So I have no experience with stock coolers. Thanks for the tip with Everest. I will post results as soon as I test it today later on.

Edit: readings attached.

I don't know how to interpret this, as cores have significantly lower temps than the "CPU"...

I had the same type of reading with my x3 720 in my M2N32-sli(and still do on my M4N98TD-evo),The core temps are the ones I would trust.
D/L this http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html and compare it to everest.
And split the difference









If you could squeeze another fan or two in your rig that might help your temps some too.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## raptor5150

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fryer* 
that is an odd issue. mine works with my oc, it just drops the multi unless i have the system under a good load, then it will max out to my oc. what are your bios setting at for your oc? make sure nothing is on auto.

ai tuning= manual
pcie clock= auto if manual what are you supposed to set it too?
cpu voltage= auto no idea what to set manually
cpu freq= 200.00
multi 17x

Thats what the bios looks like. it still falls back to 15x multi when i set c&q on.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raptor5150*


ai tuning= manual
pcie clock= auto if manual what are you supposed to set it too?
cpu voltage= auto no idea what to set manually
cpu freq= 200.00
multi 17x

Thats what the bios looks like. it still falls back to 15x multi when i set c&q on.


wait... did you install nvtools.. they will also make everything go back to stock in windows. pcie lock should be at 100, cpu voltage i have mine at 1.365 to run at 3.4 stable.


----------



## raptor5150

no i don't have nv tools. I will set it to your specs and give it a go..


----------



## The Fryer

i don't get why it would lower your multi then. something odd is going on.. i booted into bios and reset everything to factor, then i oc'd by raseing the multi, and enabled c&q and it worked find for me.


----------



## raptor5150

That didnt help, just raised my temps 3c..I do have my memory timings and voltage set to corsairs recomended....4-4-4-12 @2.1v thats about it. maybe i will reset to defaults and start over incase i have something checked im not supposed to.


----------



## raptor5150

Do i need amd processor drivers? I just use what win 7 installed. just an idea


----------



## The Fryer

no, win 7 64 is what i am running right now. how ever if you look in advanced power settings you might have something changed in there.. also, what are you using to know what speed you are running with c&q on? i would recommend coretemp.


----------



## raptor5150

Yes i use coretemp, power settings are on performance with min 5% max 100% processor management. It acted the same way on Balanced mode also. maybe i was unclear about the bios, the actual setting of 17x doesnt change in jumperfree section, just when it starts windows it never goes above 15x.


----------



## The Fryer

odd. i don't get why mine works right and yours will not.. it just don't make sense to me. same bios, cpu, mobo. i have ultimate win 7 64 but that shouldn't make a diff.


----------



## Taiso0019

i use win7 32 and i don't have any issues with the multi getting reset. i dont use nvtools either hmmm.... only issue i have is that if i raise it above 17 without changing my ram timings it wont be stable. that and the fact that it gets a bit too hot for my taste.


----------



## piaseq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


I had the same type of reading with my x3 720 in my M2N32-sli(and still do on my M4N98TD-evo),The core temps are the ones I would trust.
D/L this http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html and compare it to everest.
And split the difference









If you could squeeze another fan or two in your rig that might help your temps some too.

Good luck

Gyro


I have no more space for additional fans left. There are already 2x80mm fans on the backplate and a 12cm fan in the psu. Besides, mobo temps are fairly good for a passive cooling, aren't they? (I have also installed Asus stock cooler on Mosfet array). I should only choose some nice CPU cooling solution. Budget could be up to 75$


----------



## Gyro

piaseq, can you post a link to your case,to help with cpu cooler choice,size wise.

Thanks

Gyro


----------



## piaseq

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
piaseq, can you post a link to your case,to help with cpu cooler choice,size wise.

Thanks

Gyro

Here are the pics. It's just some crappy, cheap Tracer case. An old one as well. I couldn't be bothered to spend any decent money on a case









http://www.piaseq.yoyo.pl/wtw/15.10....9_P1100976.jpg
http://www.piaseq.yoyo.pl/wtw/15.10....8_P1100977.jpg


----------



## Talfin

Hello to everyone. I'm glad that I stumbled across this forum. I'm trying to upgrade my processor on my m2n-sli deluxe MB. I've followed the instructions to upgrade the BIOS to v. 5001 and reset all the defaults. My computer continued to boot into Windows 7 without any problems, so I installed the new 965BE processor. Boot up recognized the processor, so I entered Setup and turned off Cool n' Quiet, set the Auto-Jumper mode to Manual and set the Bus Clock, Multiplier and CPU Voltages to 200Mhz, 17x and 1.35V. Saved changes and rebooted the computer. Windows 7 still booting up fine. CPU-Z shows the processor running at 800Mhz, like I expect, so I launch the Nvidia System Tools, v 6.05. I accept the EULA, and go to Device Settings under Performance. It shows the processor.. and shows it at 200Mhz and 17x. However, the drop down to select the CPU core is not active, and I can't make any selections to any of the cores. I dropped the old X2 4000+ processor back in, and I can't select any of the cores there either. Anyone have any suggestions that I can quickly try? It seems like I'm 98% of the way to get this up and running... and can't seem to pass this final hurdle. I even tried the System Tools 6.06.

Thanks,

Mark

system specs: M2N-SLI Deluxe with 5001. X2 4000+ or P2 965BE. 8GB DDR2 5300. Nvidia 9500GT running the latest Video Drivers.


----------



## strmckr

talfin i wrote a walk through on this post see if it helps.

http://www.overclock.net/10859346-post7125.html

with n-tools
u have to modify and save the specifications to the files it created on its initial start up
{using note pad!}

then either 
setup loading specifics in n-tools for the files to initiate on start up
or simply double click on the profile {save file} and it should run.

hope that helps.
strmckr


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *piaseq*


Here are the pics. It's just some crappy, cheap Tracer case. An old one as well. I couldn't be bothered to spend any decent money on a case









http://www.piaseq.yoyo.pl/wtw/15.10....9_P1100976.jpg
http://www.piaseq.yoyo.pl/wtw/15.10....8_P1100977.jpg


One thing that might help temps a little is to turn your cpu cooler 180 degrees.
It is mounted upsidedown.You want it blowing into the psu to exit.

Good luck

Talfin,is Win7 power options set to performance?

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Talfin

Thanks for the info. Something else seems a little wrong. I thought that it might have been locking up because I didn't have the latest NForce drivers installed... so I tried downloading and installing those. The system locked up while installing the SATA drivers... now, the system will not boot up into Windows with the 965BE installed. Works fine with the X2 4000+. I can't even get the system to boot up on the Windows 7 installer DVD. I'm thinking that something might be wrong with the 965BE. I did see the NSU file, and where it has the clock multipliers. I'm going to return the 965BE, and get a 955BE... since I don't see on the GoogleDoc anywhere that someone has been successful with the 965BE on the M2N-SLI Deluxe... unless someone has a bright idea on how to get the system to boot up with it. I'll keep plugging along, since I have 15 days to return the processor.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## N2Gaming

Gotta love Fry's


----------



## 1spike

anyone know how to setup the 3dmanager in nvidia control panel to optamize settings for sli video card setup. Iam trying to maximize settings for flight sim 2004 thanks.


----------



## The Fryer

3dmagr means you have a 3d capable monitor and the 3d headset
[the 3d head gear with the glasses for it}. if you do you simply fallow the directions on the screen. if you don't than you can not do it.


----------



## 1spike

iam talking about the 3d settings under the nvidia control panel where you set antiailising and texture settings etc.


----------



## The Fryer

oh ok sorry bud.. i misunderstood. i don't believe there really is much to change for it. as long as sli is enabled i would run the stock 3d settings.. other than that i would say drop the prerenderd frames to 3. makes things smoother when turning fast to shoot something or when scrolling in and out on things in some games.


----------



## strmckr

Quote:

since I don't see on the GoogleDoc anywhere that someone has been successful
yes i have read on other web threads that people have the 965 be working on this board as well.

it requires a lot of work to get either the 955 be or the 965 be working on the m2n sli deluxe exchanging it for the slightly slower one will not make that much of a difference.

i would just start fresh on the install and work top down.


----------



## KinGzeDK

Hi

Does anybody know if you kan use the 6 core 1075T phenom II in this board?

Thx


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KinGzeDK*


Hi

Does anybody know if you kan use the 6 core 1075T phenom II in this board?

Thx


No, the X6's won't work on these boards.Sorry.

Gyro


----------



## jonmknight

Morning...

Really, really glad I stumbled on this thread.

Sincere appologies for not following the guidelines about fully updating my user CP before I post, I guess I'm just too eager to find some information out...

My IT experience is somewhat limited. I don't know anything about CPU configuration when it comes to setting voltages, RAM timings etc.. My level of hardware expertise includes plugging things into the motherboard and tightening some screws









I have the M2n32 sli mo/bo. Currently running an XP 5600+ on it.

Again, appologies for my ignorance, it's hard sifting through 500+ pages of technical information.

Looking at purchasing a 2nd hand "AMD Phenom II X4 940 3GHz Socket AM2+"
From what I've read on other sites this seems the highest rated CPU my motherboard will take without any 'tweaking' / booting via soft reset?

Am I correct in assuming that all I need to is flash to 2909 and whack the new CPU in? Would the mo/bo auto detect frequencies? I'm literally looking for the most painless option and that boots without having to mess around with frequencies and soft resetting...

Many thanks, in anticipation.. hoping someone will be kind enough to respond without me setting up my profile..

P.S - Would these CPU's also be possible, if I can't track down an x4 940..

Phenom II X4 920
Phenom X4 9950 
Phenom X4 9850
Phenom X4 9750

e: Would I have to buy different memory to work with the phenoms or will they work with the stuff I bought for my 5600+ (DDR2 800MHz/PC2-6400 CL 5-5-5-12)


----------



## piaseq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonmknight*


Morning...

Really, really glad I stumbled on this thread.

Sincere appologies for not following the guidelines about fully updating my user CP before I post, I guess I'm just too eager to find some information out...

My IT experience is somewhat limited. I don't know anything about CPU configuration when it comes to setting voltages, RAM timings etc.. My level of hardware expertise includes plugging things into the motherboard and tightening some screws









I have the M2n32 sli mo/bo. Currently running an XP 5600+ on it.

Again, appologies for my ignorance, it's hard sifting through 500+ pages of technical information.

Looking at purchasing a 2nd hand "AMD Phenom II X4 940 3GHz Socket AM2+"
From what I've read on other sites this seems the highest rated CPU my motherboard will take without any 'tweaking' / booting via soft reset?

Am I correct in assuming that all I need to is flash to 2909 and whack the new CPU in? Would the mo/bo auto detect frequencies? I'm literally looking for the most painless option and that boots without having to mess around with frequencies and soft resetting...

Many thanks, in anticipation.. hoping someone will be kind enough to respond without me setting up my profile..

P.S - Would these CPU's also be possible, if I can't track down an x4 940..

Phenom II X4 920
Phenom X4 9950 
Phenom X4 9850
Phenom X4 9750

e: Would I have to buy different memory to work with the phenoms or will they work with the stuff I bought for my 5600+ (DDR2 800MHz/PC2-6400 CL 5-5-5-12)


The highest non-overclocked CPU is Phenom II 945. In case you want some OC you should get 940 Black Edition.

I've changed my CPU just a few days ago so I can tell you what my experience is:

1. I had Athlon X2 6400+ CPU, BIOS 2209, AC Freezer 64 PWM cooling.
2. Bought Phenom II X4 945 (95W) CPU and put it into the motherboard.
3. CPU was recognized correctly and system was booting as usual.
4. Then I got BIOS 5002 from ASUS download page and flashed it into the board.
5. Reset CMOS by disconnecting power, removing battery, praying, pressing power button a few times, waiting some minutes just to make sure CMOS was reset.
6. Put the battery back, reconnected power, switched ON the PC.
7. Entered BIOS, set defaults.
8. Fiddled a bit with the hardware, some needed to be switched back on, some to be switched off. All depends on your needs.
9. Save CMOS
10. Boot up normally.
On XP I've experienced BSOD every time. Reinstalled it and it is now fine. Old XP was too messed up to cope with new settings/cpu. Windows 7 runs fine. No problems whatsoever, no instability, rock solid performance.

Just to remind 940 will be 125W CPU. 945 is 95W (C3). If you don't want to overclock, you should go for a 945 in my opinion.

Your memory should work just fine with the new CPU.

Buying old X4 Phenoms is pointless.

Other thoughts:
I had to change FAN settings from Optimal to Silent as it turned out that CPU fan was running too fast for the temps all the time. There is some issue with temps reporting. BIOS shows for ex. 60*C but all cores are around 48*C at this time. That might be the reason for Fan overdrive. On Silent it runs perfectly fine. As Gyro suggested I've also changed Fan position so it blows into PSU now and it lowered average temps by ~1*C. Not much but still something.


----------



## jonmknight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *piaseq*


The highest non-overclocked CPU is Phenom II 945. In case you want some OC you should get 940 Black Edition.

I've changed my CPU just a few days ago so I can tell you what my experience is:

1. I had Athlon X2 6400+ CPU, BIOS 2209, AC Freezer 64 PWM cooling.
2. Bought Phenom II X4 945 (95W) CPU and put it into the motherboard.
3. CPU was recognized correctly and system was booting as usual.
4. Then I got BIOS 5002 from ASUS download page and flashed it into the board.
5. Reset CMOS by disconnecting power, removing battery, praying, pressing power button a few times, waiting some minutes just to make sure CMOS was reset.
6. Put the battery back, reconnected power, switched ON the PC.
7. Entered BIOS, set defaults.
8. Fiddled a bit with the hardware, some needed to be switched back on, some to be switched off. All depends on your needs.
9. Save CMOS
10. Boot up normally.
On XP I've experienced BSOD every time. Reinstalled it and it is now fine. Old XP was too messed up to cope with new settings/cpu. Windows 7 runs fine. No problems whatsoever, no instability, rock solid performance.

Just to remind 940 will be 125W CPU. 945 is 95W (C3). If you don't want to overclock, you should go for a 945 in my opinion.

Your memory should work just fine with the new CPU.

Buying old X4 Phenoms is pointless.

Other thoughts:
I had to change FAN settings from Optimal to Silent as it turned out that CPU fan was running too fast for the temps all the time. There is some issue with temps reporting. BIOS shows for ex. 60*C but all cores are around 48*C at this time. That might be the reason for Fan overdrive. On Silent it runs perfectly fine. As Gyro suggested I've also changed Fan position so it blows into PSU now and it lowered average temps by ~1*C. Not much but still something.


Thanks for the prompt reply, extremely helpful









So, to clarify..

I need to
1) Flash to 2209 with my 5600+ still installed
2) Swap over CPU 
3) Job done?

I'm a bit confused about flashing 5002 over the top of 2209 after whacking the new CPU in? If it boots with 2209 what benefit is 5002; is this compulsory?

e: 945 is an AM3 CPU ? hence the upadating to 5002, right? To be honest I only want to risk flashing once.. Am I correct in thinking that with a 940 or 920 (both AM2+??) I'll only need the 2209?


----------



## piaseq

5600+ has TDP of 90W, so no problem here. I don't know your cooling but if it handles 5600+ nicely then it will handle PhII 945 as well.

If you haven't flashed 2209 yet, why not flash 5002 in the first place? You can do it with your 5600+. Then just switch CPUs. What BIOS do you have in your mobo?

I cannot decide whether flashing 5002 is necessary but since 2209 was introduced long before 945 existed it might have some necessary tweaks to maximize compatibility. TO be honest I haven't tested my PhII with 2209 BIOS. I flashed it right away as some ppl here advised.

700W PSU will be more than enough.


----------



## jonmknight

@piaseq +1 rep for you.

Many thanks for your help.

Think I'm all set to go; the simplicity of EZ-Flash has filled me with fair bit of confidence.

Looking forward to joining the club in next few days / weeks.

Ta


----------



## piaseq

Glad I could help. Good luck with the setup. Let us know how it went and share your experience.

PS. Despite what some people say I've also used EZ Flash and it worked OK for me. No problems whatsoever. Saves a lot of hassle with booting up from other media in DOS etc. You should be OK with it and it is as easy to use as any other AWDflash etc.

PS2. And be ready for a savage take off







It will blast your PC's performance into orbit


----------



## crash01

jonmknight, i dont know where do u live, but i have found (1month ago - is again available) a new 940BE in a european shop..not 2nd hand









100 euro i have paid


----------



## jonmknight

@crash01 - sounds very promising, can you PM me the link please, or publish in the thread for other's people's benefit? I'm in the UK so postage / shipping will probably be ridicoulsly high







I've found a few on ebay which I've got my eye on, they're new too but are in an auction, will try those first as they end over the weekend.

edit: nice o/c you've got there on your 8800's. Looking for cooling for my 9800GTX before i overclock it..

@piaseq - Painlessly flashed with 5002 last night with EZ-Flash II. I was on 07XX revision previously :-/

All these years I've been too scared to flash my mo/bo and it was as easy as that!?

.. All this hassle just to play the new fallout game when it comes out; it better be worth it!







Would have bought it for xbox but a control pad with a first person game doesn't really appeal to me..


----------



## crash01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jonmknight* 
@crash01 - sounds very promising, can you PM me the link please, or publish in the thread for other's people's benefit? I'm in the UK so postage / shipping will probably be ridicoulsly high







I've found a few on ebay which I've got my eye on, they're new too but are in an auction, will try those first as they end over the weekend.

edit: nice o/c you've got there on your 8800's. Looking for cooling for my 9800GTX before i overclock it..

@piaseq - Painlessly flashed with 5002 last night with EZ-Flash II. I was on 07XX revision previously :-/

All these years I've been too scared to flash my mo/bo and it was as easy as that!?

.. All this hassle just to play the new fallout game when it comes out; it better be worth it!







Would have bought it for xbox but a control pad with a first person game doesn't really appeal to me..

Sure, pm u now








When I have seen 940BE in shop, i was very surprised!
I have bought from pixmania (if im in wrong, delete this post, sorry







)

Oh yes, im very happy with this mb, cpu and my sli







thx!


----------



## piaseq

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jonmknight* 
@crash01 - sounds very promising, can you PM me the link please, or publish in the thread for other's people's benefit? I'm in the UK so postage / shipping will probably be ridicoulsly high







I've found a few on ebay which I've got my eye on, they're new too but are in an auction, will try those first as they end over the weekend.

edit: nice o/c you've got there on your 8800's. Looking for cooling for my 9800GTX before i overclock it..

@piaseq - Painlessly flashed with 5002 last night with EZ-Flash II. I was on 07XX revision previously :-/

All these years I've been too scared to flash my mo/bo and it was as easy as that!?

.. All this hassle just to play the new fallout game when it comes out; it better be worth it!







Would have bought it for xbox but a control pad with a first person game doesn't really appeal to me..

I'm pretty sure you could play Fallout on your old CPU without problems. I used to play the whole F3 with all DLCs on my 6400+. GPU is what matters more I guess.

Back to Phenom II, you should decide whether you want to overclock or not. If not then you should definitely get 945. It has 30W lower TDP and in general it is the same CPU except it is newer. Even so you can still overclock by increasing FSB, which can go very high on our boards (a friedn of mine was able to push my mobo to 386Mhz vs stock 200Mhz). Even though I'm not an expert I'd go for this option as it increases general performance of the whole system too. I'm pretty sure you can ask some dedicated Overclockers here for guidance.

PS. Congrats for painless flashing your BIOS. You had a REALLY old one.


----------



## N2Gaming

don't forget to mention the 945 is AM3 so if he was to upgrade his mobo and ram later on then he would not have to purchase another cpu for the upgrage where as a 940 is only am2+ hence ddr2 not ddr3 and would not work on any AM3 system.


----------



## drkidd22

Hello,

This is my first post in here and have a few questions. I'm getting back into the computer hobby to get myself up to date with what's going on out there.

Anyways, I recently updated my bios to version 5002 (beta) and installed a AMD Phenom XII 940BE, The system is up and running pretty good right now, bios detects the processor w/o any problems and system boots right in. Everything in the bios is set to default for now untill I figure out my memory issue.

The problem is that I previously had a x64 4200+ dual core with two corsair cm2x2048-6400c5 (2048MB, 800Mhz) and two corsair cm2x512A-6400 (512MB, 800Mhz) and system was working ok. OS windows xp pro 32bit.

Now after I updated the processor the system wouldn't boot at first and figure out it was something to do with the memory. As it is right now I only have the two 2048MB sticks in, in slots A1 and A2. If I install the other two sticks the system won't boot at all, just a blank screen, not even the splash scree. I know it's not even practical to have this much RAM in 32bit OS, but I'm planing on upgrading to Windows 7 Ultimate as soon as I figure this out.

Memory mode is set to auto in bios (I tried gang and un-ganged with no luck), everything in bios is as default.

Any help with this will be appreciated,


----------



## N2Gaming

I would try to set your ram timings and voltages to a set static value native to the slowest of the two kits of ram your trying to use. If they are the same kit then try a little more voltage to your ram and cpu to see if you can get it stable enough to post and then boot into windows for you.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## drkidd22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I would try to set your ram timings and voltages to a set static value native to the slowest of the two kits of ram your trying to use. If they are the same kit then try a little more voltage to your ram and cpu to see if you can get it stable enough to post and then boot into windows for you.

Good Luck,

N2G

The 512MB sticks are 5-5-5-12
The 2048MB sticks are 5-5-5-18


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drkidd22* 
The 512MB sticks are 5-5-5-12 @1.8v
The 2048MB sticks are 5-5-5-18 @2.1v

First try putting the 2048 sticks in A1 and B1(channel 1) and the 512 sticks in A2 and B2(channel 2).
The way you have it now you are mixing 2048 and 512 on the same channel.
See if that works for you.

If not, then as N2Gaming said try setting all sticks to the same volts and timings.
eg;[email protected] or 2.0v.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

set em at 5-5-5-15-2T 2.0v


----------



## Vyker

Hey guys, just an update, I went ahead and bought a whole load of new kit...

Bought a VGA silent cooler to replace the unbearable loud one in my 7600GT.

Bought an enormous heatsink fan, Zalman CNPS10X Quiet.

And more importantly, I bought a NEW case!







Zalman MS1000-HS2...










Just about fit... tight indeed...










and here is the link to the case..
http://www.zalman.com/ENG/product/Pr...ad.asp?idx=367

Here is the effects of these changes on the temps..









On the whole, much much better, but I have an annoying buzz... must be my old PSU with dusty fans... might replace it later....

I do have another question now though...
The Case comes with hotswappable drive caddies, and I also bought 4x1.5tb drives.. Does the M2N32 support AHCI?

Thanks


----------



## Gyro

Vyker, those temps are looking much better.

I don't think it supports AHCI.

Gyro


----------



## Talfin

Okay. The 2nd 965BE wasn't working either, so I decided to upgrade the Video Card and upgrade the processor to a 940BE. Got the 940BE in the mail last night and installed. Boot up had the same problems that I had with the 965BE. Did some research, didn't come up with anything. Then on a whim, decided to pull out 1/2 of my RAM. Now it boots up fine. Test each of the sticks one at a time, and they are all good. Put all 4 sticks back in... locks up on boot. Pull out one, so I'm running 3 sticks of 2GB, and it boots up fine. Looks like I have a minor problem on my board, and it doesn't want to run 4 sticks with the Phenom II processors. the X2 4000+ will. I guess 6GB of RAM will be good enough... but thought that it was strange.

Thanks everyone for all the help that you provided.. the system is much faster now









Mark


----------



## 1spike

My system was working fine when i thought i would install More Ram,I was running 2sticks of cmx1024-6400-c4 and one stick of 2x2G800 with no problems. then i purchased 2sticks of 2x4096-6400-c5, I used the two new sticks in the bottom two slots and the single stick of 2G800 in the second slot and the single stick of 1024-6400-c4 in the top slot,and when i first started the computer and was on youtube watching a video i got my first bsod. After that i ran memtest for one complete pass and had no errors.I have also tried differant video drivers the latest Nvidia driver, the latest MSI driver. This morning i started computer started flightsim x and within a couple min got bsod. Any Help would be great Thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

Try to always keep the same make, brand, type, model number and densities when purchaseing ram to run in any PC. i.e. don't use different types of mixed ram, it can cause all kinds of problems w/stability especially when bios is set to Auto.


----------



## 1spike

I am using all corsair ddr2 800 ram.


----------



## N2Gaming

same timings voltages and amounts per stick?


----------



## adamlau

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vyker* 
Bought an enormous heatsink fan, Zalman CNPS10X Quiet.

I was running the Extreme, but found it so large that I could not easily reach the mobo connectors around it







...


----------



## 1spike

Is there a way to set all the timings and voltages the same?


----------



## Vyker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Vyker, those temps are looking much better.

I don't think it supports AHCI.

Gyro

But what about this?

http://support.asus.com/faq/asus-faq...Language=en-us


----------



## The Fryer

i know the m2n-sli supports AHCI.


----------



## drkidd22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
First try putting the 2048 sticks in A1 and B1(channel 1) and the 512 sticks in A2 and B2(channel 2).
The way you have it now you are mixing 2048 and 512 on the same channel.
See if that works for you.

If not, then as N2Gaming said try setting all sticks to the same volts and timings.
eg;[email protected] or 2.0v.

Good luck

Gyro

I tried putting just the two 2048MB sticks into A1 and B1, the system will not even boot that way. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vyker* 
But what about this?

http://support.asus.com/faq/asus-faq...Language=en-us

Quoted from here http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=62799

QUOTE
Thank you for contacting NVIDIA Customer Care. We are sorry however this feature was not introduced until the NVIDIA nForce 7050/630a chipset was introduced. All furture ongoing nForce chipsets for AMD processors will support AHCI however older AMD chipsets will not. We apologize for the inconvenience this may cause.

Regards,
NVIDIA Customer Care

QUOTE
NCQ is supported in the nForce5 series for AMD. AHCI is not supported on the nForce5 or nForce4 series or even the nForce6 series with the exception of the chipsets with a motherboard GPU onboard (ie Geforce 7050 and Geforce 7150, etc..). The motherboards which support AHCI do not support SATA IDE mode through the nForce drivers. On these motherboards, if you wish to run the controller in SATA IDE mode, these motherboards use the Microsoft built in drivers.

Regards,
NVIDIA Customer Care

I'm not sure if this helps or just muddies the water.

Gyro


----------



## 1spike

Ran Memtest all night with no errors,maybe ill just install the 2 new sticks of 2x4096 and call it a day


----------



## remper

So I just wanted to check in and thank everyone for the information I picked up from this forum in upgrading my processor. I have breathed some more life into my old board for $90! Went from an Athlon X2 5600+ to the Phenom II X3 740. I'm happy.









So please add me to the club.


----------



## crash01

Is not validate









Add me too, pls


Anyone have on Venomous-x? I will change my DHX







because are too height, anyway this cooler fits?

thx


----------



## The Fryer

I found it but only under the raid controller.








hope this helps.


----------



## piaseq

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
One thing that might help temps a little is to turn your cpu cooler 180 degrees.
It is mounted upsidedown.You want it blowing into the psu to exit.

Good luck

Gyro

Mounting it 180 deg was impossible. Fan won't fit over mosfets' heatsinks.
I've managed to push last 3 bottom fins upwards and now Freezer fits turned 90deg. Fan sucks air from the front of the case and blows it through the fins towards the back, where two 80mm fans do the rest along with 120mm PSU fan.

Difference is noticeable. 33-34 deg on the cores vs 37 before and fan is spinning at 1120 rpm instead of 1350 rpm. That's on idle of course.

It was simple solution and I don't know why I've never tried to point the fan to the right direction. Sucking air from the PSU area and blowing it through the mosfets into GPU was pure idiocy


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1spike* 
Ran Memtest all night with no errors,maybe ill just install the 2 new sticks of 2x4096 and call it a day









I'm not sure if our bios will support 4096mb sticks but if it does then that would be the way to go in all honesty. Less ram modules in your mobo = less stress on your CPU's internal IMC plus the added benefit of being able to overclock the ram to higher frequencies like 1066 and beyond.


----------



## remper

There. Fixed.


----------



## Dougw133

Hello. I have an issue and hoping for some help or insight.

I have had an M2N32SLI Deluxe since the day it came out. Seems like ages ago. I had it laying around when I decided to do a HTPC build. Everything went together great and it seemed to be up and running fine for a day or 2. I am now running into "NO POST" issues on occasion. I went right to the ram at first which is 4 X 1GB (1024) Corsair DDR2 800 (CMX). Memtest all night long no erros. I re seated all hardware. I am using an ATI 5750HD PCI E vid card and no other hardware. It seems if I let it sit for a bit and turn off the PSU (Thermaltake Tough Power 750W) and go back, it'll boot up either giving me a checksum error or a warning that the bios previously failed to boot. I load up defaults, I do not overclock and go into windows. Everything works fine until next time. I've tried just 1 stick of ram which gives same results. I have the latest Bios which seems pretty old. Any ideas?


----------



## piaseq

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dougw133* 
Hello. I have an issue and hoping for some help or insight.

I have had an M2N32SLI Deluxe since the day it came out. Seems like ages ago. I had it laying around when I decided to do a HTPC build. Everything went together great and it seemed to be up and running fine for a day or 2. I am now running into "NO POST" issues on occasion. I went right to the ram at first which is 4 X 1GB (1024) Corsair DDR2 800 (CMX). Memtest all night long no erros. I re seated all hardware. I am using an ATI 5750HD PCI E vid card and no other hardware. It seems if I let it sit for a bit and turn off the PSU (Thermaltake Tough Power 750W) and go back, it'll boot up either giving me a checksum error or a warning that the bios previously failed to boot. I load up defaults, I do not overclock and go into windows. Everything works fine until next time. I've tried just 1 stick of ram which gives same results. I have the latest Bios which seems pretty old. Any ideas?

Hello, First check your battery. It may have died or there is bad contact. Unplug power and remove it gently, then check voltage or just replace it with a new one. Secodnly, what is your BIOS version? Have you updated it? If you have some old revision then flash your board with 2209 or 5002 and then unplug everything again, remove CMOS battery, press power button a few times to discharge capacitors and replace battery. Boot up, it will tell you CMOS is wrong so load defaults and reboot. See if problem happens again. If it does tell us and we'll try to help you.

PS. Personally I think whacking this mobo into a HTPC build is a waste of... board. Too good to be some kind of jukebox


----------



## The Fryer

lol i have to agree..


----------



## N2Gaming

Yes this sounds like a bios battery issue to me also. No need to update your bios if it was working just fine. Replace your battery and report back if it don't fix the problem.

I would use it as a HTPC in a heart beat but that's just becuase I have so much other awesome hardware







I mean a Wifi HTPC is the shizznizzle to your Drizzle my Nizzle.


----------



## drkidd22

So I'm still having issues trying to get my system running with memories in the two yellow slots. Like I said before I recently upgraded to bios 5002. Bios was reset (using instructions in manual) and processors upgraded to 940BE. The system recognized the processor fine. Whenever I have the two 2048MB memory sticks in the two yellow slots to run in ganged mode, the system doesn't POST, it looks like it locks up the video or something, not even the ASUS splash screen comes up, but it works fine when the two same memory stick are inserted in slots A1 and A2, this way system POST pretty good and windows xp x64 works just fine.


----------



## N2Gaming

You should always run your ram in the first two slots closest to the cpu regardless of orintation be it XXOO or XOXO if that makes any sense. The more you know about computers, ram slots and trouble shooting the better you become and building a system error free from the get go. Some things can't be prevented like defective hardware or incompatabilities and some problems can totally be prevented by knowing what you are doing. When ever trouble shooting ram issues it's a general rule of thumb to always try the single slot closest to the cpu first prior to using other slots. There is exceptions to every rule but trial and error is the only way to figure out what your culprits will be.

Asking what is wrong some times can seem like a loaded question as there can be so many things to cause errors and problems. The best advice I can give is always read the user manual several times from front to back and ask questions if you don't understand the verbage in the user manuls if it's not clear to you at that point.

Diagnosing problems w/computers is not an exact as to say that this is the problem w/your computer w/out running any tests to pinpoint exactly what is ailing your system and there could be a multitude of problems that may take hours, days, weeks or even months to diagnose depending on how much time you have to dedicate to solving the problem and how much endurance you have to staving off the frustrations that inevitably will show on your face while your yelling and banging on your keyboard with some type of verbage spewing from your mouth like W T H is wrong.


----------



## drkidd22

All that you say is true and pretty sure everyone knows that, and only reason I'm here asking is because I have ran out of options to find a solution to my specific problem, tired of banging on my keyboard saying WFT is the problem







. As manufacturers don't update manuals with new releases of BIOS versions I have to rely on what's available which might be outdated.

But anyways, the single memory trick of trying just single stick on slot closer to CPU works fine, two memory sticks in two yellow slots closer to cpu doesn't work. If anyone has had any similar problems please let me know, or any other ideas of what to try next, I have done what other's have said, increase the voltage, set timing to manf. spec, etc...none worked.


----------



## piaseq

Has anyone some experience with Scythe Mugen 2 rev B on M2N32-SLI board? Will it fit? Any other tips which cooling does the job on this board?


----------



## mapesdhs

Quick note on the subject of HSF experience: recently I redid the TRUE attachment in
my M2N32 WS Pro system, based on the detailed instructions given in ArcticSilver's
guide for AM2 CPUs. Load temps have dropped considerably, now they don't exceed
48C under load with Prime95, and the tests all pass 100%. Before this, temps were
over 55C and Prime95 would always eventually report an error. When I first built the
system in May 2008, I'd done a few HSF attachments before, but I was no expert. Seems
that doing it 'properly' rather than just 'ok' can be a huge factor to obtaining the best
results. Hence, I reckon I can push the clock up a bit higher; it's currently 3.225GHz.

Ref:

http://www.arcticsilver.com/amd_application_method.html

Worked a treat for me! 8)

Ian.

PS. In other words, if you built your system at a time when perhaps you weren't too
familiar with HSF attachment methods (like I was) - then redoing the setup with the
above AS info may help a lot.


----------



## piaseq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*


Quick note on the subject of HSF experience: recently I redid the TRUE attachment in
my M2N32 WS Pro system, based on the detailed instructions given in ArcticSilver's
guide for AM2 CPUs. Load temps have dropped considerably, now they don't exceed
48C under load with Prime95, and the tests all pass 100%. Before this, temps were
over 55C and Prime95 would always eventually report an error. When I first built the
system in May 2008, I'd done a few HSF attachments before, but I was no expert. Seems
that doing it 'properly' rather than just 'ok' can be a huge factor to obtaining the best
results. Hence, I reckon I can push the clock up a bit higher; it's currently 3.225GHz.

Ref:

http://www.arcticsilver.com/amd_application_method.html

Worked a treat for me! 8)

Ian.

PS. In other words, if you built your system at a time when perhaps you weren't too
familiar with HSF attachment methods (like I was) - then redoing the setup with the
above AS info may help a lot.


This is a very nice find. I've never thought about it. I've reworked my cooling the way it was specified but so far not much changed. I guess that AC Freezer 64 just can't cool the system any better. I might try other thermal compound as I'm using some silver-based thermal paste which I use for electronics and I think it's a bit grainy. Will try Arctic Silver now and we'll see.


----------



## 1spike

Well ive been through hell the last few days with ram also. seems my board does not like xms 2x2048-6400C5 reguardless what slot i put them in.Went back to my other ram corsair2x1024-6400 both in yellow slots no problems.guess ill leave good enough alone.PS anyone looking for ram!2days old paid 115 sell for 75.Corsair LIfe Time Warrenty


----------



## mapesdhs

piaseq writes:
> ... I guess that AC Freezer 64 just can't cool the system any better. ...

More than likely. Alas, to get the best results, you need something way up
there like a TRUE or Titan Fenrir. At least these are a fair bit cheaper now
than when I first built my system.

> ... I might try other thermal compound as I'm using some silver-based
> thermal paste which I use for electronics and I think it's a bit grainy. ...

Grainy probably is bad.









> Will try Arctic Silver now and we'll see.

I bought AS5 but I also bought their ArtiClean 1 & 2 kit in order to be sure
the old material was removed correctly. Both items are pretty cheap.

Here btw is a good reference:

http://www.frostytech.com/articlevie...ID=2233&page=4

You can see from the list why I bought an U120 Extreme.









I think back in 2008 it was about 45 UKP here, but now it's down to
31 UKP, the same price or less than the Titan Fenrir. Scan UK has the
TRUE for 34 UKP.

Ian.


----------



## drkidd22

So I have been reading more online trying to figure out my problem and I think that part of it is that when I flashed the BIOS from 1201 to 5002 I didn't reset the BIOS to default prior to flashing with 5002. So it seems that this is one of the main causes of this problems.

Now when I put in the 4200+ with any BIOS the system restarts by itself after about 3 secs. If I have the 940BE with any BIOS, the system doesn't POST and stays on blank screen. If I only have 1 mem stick on slot A1 or two mem sticks in slots A1 and A2 the system works just fine.

Should I get a new BIOS chip?


----------



## thrashbestos

ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe, i have one of these and it just broke, any1 know where i could get another one?!

thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drkidd22* 
Should I get a new BIOS chip?

Just get the system to run stable and try to reflash your bios again.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thrashbestos* 
ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe, i have one of these and it just broke, any1 know where i could get another one?!

thanks

How much are you willing to pay. I have a brand new one. Send your offer to me in a PM


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drkidd22* 
So I have been reading more online trying to figure out my problem and I think that part of it is that when I flashed the BIOS from 1201 to 5002 I didn't reset the BIOS to default prior to flashing with 5002. So it seems that this is one of the main causes of this problems.

Now when I put in the 4200+ with any BIOS the system restarts by itself after about 3 secs. If I have the 940BE with any BIOS, the system doesn't POST and stays on blank screen. If I only have 1 mem stick on slot A1 or two mem sticks in slots A1 and A2 the system works just fine.

Should I get a new BIOS chip?


Maybe try a CrashFree Bios 3 recovery, see if that helps.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## drkidd22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Just get the system to run stable and try to reflash your bios again.

I have tried that already flashing between 5002 and 2209 with EZ Flash and clearing the CMOS, no luck on getting memory to run ganged or the 4200+ to run.
It wont let me to go back to 1201, says it's too old or something.

Will try the CrashFree Bios 3 recovery, don't know if there is a big difference between this method and EZ Flash, but we'll see.


----------



## N2Gaming

Are you trying Ganged mode w/o 4 sticks of ram? If not so then that could be your problem and they should be the same size as well. I don't understand why you would need Ganged mode though. Unganged is more stable IMO and faster any way for most every day use like games etc.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *piaseq*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*


Quick note on the subject of HSF experience...


This is a very nice find. I've never thought about it. I've reworked my cooling the way it was specified but so far not much changed. I guess that AC Freezer 64 just can't cool the system any better. I might try other thermal compound as I'm using some silver-based thermal paste which I use for electronics and I think it's a bit grainy. Will try Arctic Silver now and we'll see.


Way cool, literally and figuratively. I honestly felt like this wouldn't be wholly possible w/o liquid cooling. I have had my Phenom dialed back a bit since I got it. I would love to get it going faster. This board has _quite_ a bit to offer still, even tho it falls short in some areas. It's still a beast.

I've only had this terrible Gigabyte 3D Rocket cooler. I'm starting to think the stock AMD HSF/heat sink would have been better. Inspecting it, iirc, I saw that it had a copper surface and Cu heatpipes, and aluminum fins. Looks like srss bznss.


----------



## drkidd22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Are you trying Ganged mode w/4 sticks of ram? If not that could be your problem and they should be the same size as well. I don't understand why you would need Ganged mode though. Unganged is more stable IMO and faster any way for most every day use like games etc.


I'm trying ganged mode with only two ram sticks, the 2048MB ones installed on yellow slots, but when I do it this way the system doesn't post, it only POTS with one of the mem in slot A1 or both in slots A1 and A2.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drkidd22* 
I'm trying ganged mode with only two ram sticks, the 2048MB ones installed on yellow slots, but when I do it this way the system doesn't post, it only POTS with one of the mem in slot A1 or both in slots A1 and A2.

Sorry I meant to say it the way it is now.

Fixed:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Are you trying Ganged mode w/o 4 sticks of ram? If not so then that could be your problem and if when you populate all 4 slots the ram should be the same size as well.


----------



## crash01

I have on Venomous-x now, with 2x120 Artic 1500rpm pwm.
Well, -15C in full respect 9700LED!

AMAZING!


----------



## drkidd22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Sorry I meant to say it the way it is now.

Fixed:

Ok,
But even if I set the bios to un-ganged mode and have the two sticks in yellow slots the thing won't POST. I'm getting tired trying to get my mind straight on this, I'll prob change the 940BE to a 945 since this is what ASUS says they support with 5002.


----------



## copelander

Sooooo.... I FINALLY slapped in my P2 945 this week and it bumped up my scores nicely. At stock settings it's about 2,750 points higher than the 9850. Even then, it marked higher with a single card than in SLI... until I oc'd it. Here's a look at 3.4mhz on 3dmark. Temps have been great. It runs almost 5 degrees cooler than the 9850 did. 28-29c idle and 33c after running 3dmark. I couldn't up my cpu multiplier past 15, so I raised the FSB to 227mhz. Take a look at CPU-Z and let me know whether I should adjust anything else to maximize efficiency. I know virtually nothing about adjusting voltage.








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## drkidd22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *copelander*


Sooooo.... I FINALLY slapped in my P2 945 this week and it bumped up my scores nicely. At stock settings it's about 2,750 points higher than the 9850. Even then, it marked higher with a single card than in SLI... until I oc'd it. Here's a look at 3.4mhz on 3dmark. Temps have been great. It runs almost 5 degrees cooler than the 9850 did. 28-29c idle and 33c after running 3dmark. I couldn't up my cpu multiplier past 15, so I raised the FSB to 227mhz. Take a look at CPU-Z and let me know whether I should adjust anything else to maximize efficiency. I know virtually nothing about adjusting voltage.


Nice numbers.
I which mine was there. Does the windows version you use have to do anything with how the 3Dmark runs, say if you had 64-bit vs 32-bit OS.
Mine is running at about 5215 on the 3dmark test with windows xp pro 32-bit.
Or is it just my crappy old and tired Video Card the main issue here?
This is my CPU-Z val.


----------



## crash01

3.4ghz me too now with venomous


----------



## JoSeLeMiX69

Hi dudes, i have a problem with my Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe. Some days ago, light on my house went off, and when I powered on PC, BIOS settings were default ones (cause Asus logo appeared on POST and before i had it disabled).

Now on cold boot (on warm reboot it doesn't happen), My PC hangs just after POST (before Windows logo), and sometimes during POST (but i hear one bleep), and i have to reboot it 3 or 4 times to succesfully enter on Windows 7.

Can you help me with this problem please? and sorry for my bad english.

PD: I didn't make overclock in my PC never.


----------



## copelander

Hey Crash,

I was unable to raise my cpu multiplier past 15x... which is why I raised the FSB to 227mhz. Is that a difference between the M2N32-SLI Deluxe and my board which ISN'T the 32 version?


----------



## copelander

DrKidd,

That is DEFINITELY your 8600GT slowing you down. I can tell you this... my 8800gts is quite a bit faster than that 8600gt. I scored about the same 3dmark score on both Windows vista 32 and Windows 7 -64... about 10,185 at stock settings with my Phenom 9850. As soon as I dropped the new video cards in, I saw a gain of about a thousand points, a little less running in SLI. The problem was my 9850 wasn't taking advantage of the SLI. As soon as I swapped out the 9850 for the P2 945... I saw a 2,750 point jump at stock settings. Basically... running a single card was better for score up until I got enough power out of the CPU... about 3.2 ghz. That's when SLI seemed to pay off. Here's a look at my progression... some of the numbers are from memory... but within 50 points or so.

9850 + 8800gts = 10,185
9850 + gtx 275 = 11,011
9850 + gtx 275 (sli) = 10, 758
945 + gtx 275 = 13,377
945 + gtx 275 (sli) = 13,124
945 + gtx 275 oc'd 3.4ghz = ?? I think it was in 14,000's
945 + gtx 275 (sli) oc'd 3.4gzh = 15,546


----------



## crash01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *copelander*


Hey Crash,

I was unable to raise my cpu multiplier past 15x... which is why I raised the FSB to 227mhz. Is that a difference between the M2N32-SLI Deluxe and my board which ISN'T the 32 version?


U havent cpu black edition (i have 94*0*BE, u 94*5*), only BE cpu have multipler unlocked








Doesnt depend on MB








At vantage, in performance, I do P14811 with my SLI OC and cpu stock..


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thrashbestos* 
ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe, i have one of these and it just broke, any1 know where i could get another one?! thanks

There's an SLI Deluxe with 6400+ CPU and 3GB RAM on eBay UK atm:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=140469861606

Ian.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drkidd22* 
... Does the windows version you use have to do anything with how the 3Dmark runs, say if you had 64-bit vs 32-bit OS.
Mine is running at about 5215 on the 3dmark test with windows xp pro 32-bit.

Nah, Windows 32/64bit version isn't an issue. You need better gfx to see a
decent score boost. I get 11762 with a Gigabyte 8800GT (same OS as you):

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7303357

(or 11319 with an ASUS 8800GT; varies by model, GPU clock, etc.)

But of course without a quad-core there's a major CPU bottleneck for
using 2 cards SLI, so no surprise that 2 x ASUS 8800GTs only raised the
overall score to 12798:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=14264587

So, be careful with 3DMark06; the overall score is heavily CPU-dependent.
As a result, a 6000+ can't exploit the extra SM2.0 potential of 2 cards, so
three of the tests hardly changed at all, whereas the Canyon Flight test shot
up more than 50%.; ie. if your game/app is SM2-heavy, two cards won't
help much over one card unless the CPU is improved, whereas some
SM3-heavy apps will see a good boost from 2 cards even if the CPU is only
a dual-core.

Switching to a different platform (i7 860 4GHz) with the _same cards_,
the single-card result went up to 17211, with the individual tests increasing
by 30%, 30%, 8% and 20% respectively (again confirming how Canynon is
not CPU-bound); the dual-card score rose to 24770 which is actually higher
than a 4.1GHz i7 930 with a 800MHz GTX 460, but the details are more
complex then these numbers might imply - specifically, 3DMark06 will not
show the true potential of newer cards, or multiple cards, unless one runs
at high-res with higher detail; then the differences are stark. I've studied
these effects extensively; see my results pages:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/pctests.html
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/stalkercopbench.txt

Note how the 4890 isn't able to show its real strength until it's running
at HD res & high detail - check the SUN test at HD res on the Stalker page,
though it still varies (8800GT SLI did better for the RAIN test).

I hope to run my own GTX 460 tests soon, including in my M2N32 system,
which should really show how much of a bottleneck a 6000+ is.







Also,
and more importantly, older tests/games will not show that much of a
speedup with a newer card (thus the 460 results) because the performance
boosts in newer cards are aimed at newer features. Soon I'll run tests with
Unigine Heaven and X3TC which should show some more significant
differences; or to put it another way, despite what the 3DMark06 numbers
might imply (ie. 8800GT SLI ~= GTX 460), running something like Metro33
at HD res with high-detail would be fine on a 460 but it'd probably suck
on two 8800GTs. Flip side of that: running older games/apps on a newer
card while sticking a lowish res (1280 or less) will not give much of a speed
boost over an older card.

Overall, if you want to get the most out of 3DMark06, _always_ compare
the individual test results (Proxycon, Firefly, Canyon and Freeze) - never
rely on the overall score (the final scores are fun for benchmarking
bragging rights, but of little use when making a purchasing decision).
And it can help to run the Feature tests aswell because they can assist in
locating shader bottlenecks, etc.

I have numerous 8800GTs for sale btw, eg. Gigabyte Zalman Type A for
40 UKP + shipping, or a Palit XpertVision 8800GT for 35 + shipping.
Happy to benchmark these if required.

And just to confirm consistency, here's an entirely different PC I built
for my neighbour & his family, different mbd (ASUS M2N-VM-DVI),
6000+, ASUS 8800GT, result was 11297 (CPU/gfx both at stock speed):

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13891731

Hope this helps!









Ian.


----------



## manojkumar.nk25

i recently Purchased Amd Phenom II X4 965BE to install it to my m2n32 sli deluxe , with the bios upgraded to Version 5002 .i have read in many forums with visual proof that this processor works great with this board, and the problem i am facing here is that im not able to get the full clock speed, it shows that each core is running at 800 mhz at 4x multiplier in cpu z, but in bios it shows it is running at 3.4 ghz at 17 x multiplier. some one help me on step by step procedure on how to get it work. i also tried using nvidia system tools with all latest drivers installed, and also in system tools under performance- device settings the cpu frequency shows 3.417 mhz at 17 x multiplier with buz at 201 mhz.and i save the profile as "boot.nsu", and under profile policies i load the profile and select the "boot..nsu" and when i click on accept i get this dialogue box as " a value of this rule has not been set. clikc the underlined portion of the rule below'take these actions' to set a value" i want this to wok on my system very badle some one give me a step by stem instruction.. and yea i use nvidia quadro fx4600 768 mb workstation graphics card, could it be because of this that im notable to make it work in nvidia tools???


----------



## manojkumar.nk25

i recently Purchased Amd Phenom II X4 965BE to install it to my m2n32 sli deluxe , with the bios upgraded to Version 5002 .i have read in many forums with visual proof that this processor works great with this board, and the problem i am facing here is that im not able to get the full clock speed, it shows that each core is running at 800 mhz at 4x multiplier in cpu z, but in bios it shows it is running at 3.4 ghz at 17 x multiplier. some one help me on step by step procedure on how to get it work. i also tried using nvidia system tools with all latest drivers installed, and also in system tools under performance- device settings the cpu frequency shows 3.417 mhz at 17 x multiplier with buz at 201 mhz.and i save the profile as "boot.nsu", and under profile policies i load the profile and select the "boot..nsu" and when i click on accept i get this dialogue box as " a value of this rule has not been set. clikc the underlined portion of the rule below'take these actions' to set a value" i want this to wok on my system very badle some one give me a step by stem instruction.. and yea i use nvidia quadro fx4600 768 mb workstation graphics card, could it be because of this that im notable to make it work in nvidia tools???


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manojkumar.nk25* 
i recently Purchased Amd Phenom II X4 965BE to install it to my m2n32 sli deluxe , with the bios upgraded to Version 5002 .i have read in many forums with visual proof that this processor works great with this board, and the problem i am facing here is that im not able to get the full clock speed, it shows that each core is running at 800 mhz at 4x multiplier in cpu z, but in bios it shows it is running at 3.4 ghz at 17 x multiplier. some one help me on step by step procedure on how to get it work. i also tried using nvidia system tools with all latest drivers installed, and also in system tools under performance- device settings the cpu frequency shows 3.417 mhz at 17 x multiplier with buz at 201 mhz.and i save the profile as "boot.nsu", and under profile policies i load the profile and select the "boot..nsu" and when i click on accept i get this dialogue box as " a value of this rule has not been set. clikc the underlined portion of the rule below'take these actions' to set a value" i want this to wok on my system very badle some one give me a step by stem instruction.. and yea i use nvidia quadro fx4600 768 mb workstation graphics card, could it be because of this that im notable to make it work in nvidia tools???

Everything you have done so far is correct,but
Make sure cool and quiet and C1E are disabled in the bios and disable all windows power saving options, then set power options to performance.

See if that helps

Good luck

Gyro

And could you post a couple of screenshots of the dialog boxes you are referring to. Thanks


----------



## drkidd22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*


Nah, Windows 32/64bit version isn't an issue. You need better gfx to see a
decent score boost. I get 11762 with a Gigabyte 8800GT (same OS as you):

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7303357

(or 11319 with an ASUS 8800GT; varies by model, GPU clock, etc.)

But of course without a quad-core there's a major CPU bottleneck for
using 2 cards SLI, so no surprise that 2 x ASUS 8800GTs only raised the
overall score to 12798:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=14264587

So, be careful with 3DMark06; the overall score is heavily CPU-dependent.
As a result, a 6000+ can't exploit the extra SM2.0 potential of 2 cards, so
three of the tests hardly changed at all, whereas the Canyon Flight test shot
up more than 50%.; ie. if your game/app is SM2-heavy, two cards won't
help much over one card unless the CPU is improved, whereas some
SM3-heavy apps will see a good boost from 2 cards even if the CPU is only
a dual-core.

Switching to a different platform (i7 860 4GHz) with the _same cards_,
the single-card result went up to 17211, with the individual tests increasing
by 30%, 30%, 8% and 20% respectively (again confirming how Canynon is
not CPU-bound); the dual-card score rose to 24770 which is actually higher
than a 4.1GHz i7 930 with a 800MHz GTX 460, but the details are more
complex then these numbers might imply - specifically, 3DMark06 will not
show the true potential of newer cards, or multiple cards, unless one runs
at high-res with higher detail; then the differences are stark. I've studied
these effects extensively; see my results pages:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/pctests.html
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/stalkercopbench.txt

Note how the 4890 isn't able to show its real strength until it's running
at HD res & high detail - check the SUN test at HD res on the Stalker page,
though it still varies (8800GT SLI did better for the RAIN test).

I hope to run my own GTX 460 tests soon, including in my M2N32 system,
which should really show how much of a bottleneck a 6000+ is.







Also,
and more importantly, older tests/games will not show that much of a
speedup with a newer card (thus the 460 results) because the performance
boosts in newer cards are aimed at newer features. Soon I'll run tests with
Unigine Heaven and X3TC which should show some more significant
differences; or to put it another way, despite what the 3DMark06 numbers
might imply (ie. 8800GT SLI ~= GTX 460), running something like Metro33
at HD res with high-detail would be fine on a 460 but it'd probably suck
on two 8800GTs. Flip side of that: running older games/apps on a newer
card while sticking a lowish res (1280 or less) will not give much of a speed
boost over an older card.

Overall, if you want to get the most out of 3DMark06, _always_ compare
the individual test results (Proxycon, Firefly, Canyon and Freeze) - never
rely on the overall score (the final scores are fun for benchmarking
bragging rights, but of little use when making a purchasing decision).
And it can help to run the Feature tests aswell because they can assist in
locating shader bottlenecks, etc.

I have numerous 8800GTs for sale btw, eg. Gigabyte Zalman Type A for
40 UKP + shipping, or a Palit XpertVision 8800GT for 35 + shipping.
Happy to benchmark these if required.

And just to confirm consistency, here's an entirely different PC I built
for my neighbour & his family, different mbd (ASUS M2N-VM-DVI),
6000+, ASUS 8800GT, result was 11297 (CPU/gfx both at stock speed):

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13891731

Hope this helps!









Ian.


That's some really help full info there, thanks a lot, looked at your tests and it's all very informative.

I just upgraded the CPU to the Quad core and will upgrade a few more things on it, so that I'm not too behind from current technology, but at the same time I want to be able to use the parts I get with future motherboards in case I upgrade that too.

I had bought the AM2+ 940BE, but I'm returning it to get the AM3 945 so if I decide to change the motherboard later on. I'm planing on getting a 10000RPM HDD and a new video card (Maybe PCIe 2.0 since it's ok to use with the x16 I have now) with HDMI and DVI since I have 26" LCD and 19" LCD as well.

Maybe something like this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16814121383R


----------



## copelander

Hey DR. I'd have to concur with YOU that MAPES knows his/her stuff. That was a really good explanation and totally jibes with what I've encountered. That also explains why CRASH's 3dmark06 scores with SLI 8800gt's with the 940 are nearly the same as mine... with the SLI GTX275's. In fact his SM 2.0 score is a few hundred higher than mine I believe, but I own him on the SM 3.0 score and CPU score. (CRASH, if you're reading this, you never re-posted your 3dmark score after overclock)


----------



## crash01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *copelander*


Hey DR. I'd have to concur with YOU that MAPES knows his/her stuff. That was a really good explanation and totally jibes with what I've encountered. That also explains why CRASH's 3dmark06 scores with SLI 8800gt's with the 940 are nearly the same as mine... with the SLI GTX275's. In fact his SM 2.0 score is a few hundred higher than mine I believe, but I own him on the SM 3.0 score and CPU score. (CRASH, if you're reading this, you never re-posted your 3dmark score after overclock)


I havent done 3dmark after overclock, i will do monday (when back from holidays







)
My result is near at result of my friend with i5 750 + zotac 460








U had physx on?


----------



## drkidd22

When I OC the 8600GT using rivatunner it helps a little on the 3dmark, but I think I should be way over 5K on the score with the setup I have, maybe that's my main flaw, the video card, it's like 4 yrs old or something too. Plus I belive the 8600GT I have is only directx 9 installed, maybe I should get direcx10 as well.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crash01*


My result is near at result of my friend with i5 750 + zotac 460










This is a good example of what I meant before. Running 3DMark06 on a
newer card like the 460 will not show what the 460 can really do. The 460's
performance enhancements are aimed at newer features and higher
resolutions, neither of which are tested by 3DMark06.

Thus, if one is playing older games at lower resolutions (1680x1050 or less),
replacing a 'good' old card like an 8800GT with a newer card like a 460 might
not give any significant speedup (doubly so if the CPU is only a dual-core or
less). It's only worth doing a gfx card replacement to a newer card if, at the
same time, one also changes resolutions to HD or higher, and uses higher
detail settings.

If you intend to stick with a lesser resolution, then simply adding a 2nd card,
eg. 8800GT SLI, may give the same speedup (or better) at much lower cost.

I should imagine you'd see a much larger difference if you try running any
newer game/app at high-res/detail, eg. AVP, Metro33, etc. This is what I mean
by 3DMark06 being a lot of fun, and can be useful in some cases for working
out certain things, but it's not that much use for making purchasing decisions
when comparing to modern cards like the 460.

Ian.


----------



## mapesdhs

copelander writes:
> Hey DR. I'd have to concur with YOU that MAPES knows his/her stuff. That
> was a really good explanation and totally jibes with what I've encountered.

Thanks! 8)

I spend a lot of my time benchmarking, mostly workstation/server stuff on
old SGIs. Examples of my work (some pages do include PC data, eg. the
Blender and C-ray pages, and of course the disk info):

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/blender.html
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/c-ray.html
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/diskdata.html
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/perfcomp_D...lameTests.html
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/perfcomp_RENDER3_alias1.html
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/perfcomp_RENDER4_maya1.html
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/r10kcomp.html

etc. Check the index page for more.

These days though I'm doing a lot of PC stuff aswell.

> That also explains why CRASH's 3dmark06 scores with SLI 8800gt's with
> the 940 are nearly the same as mine... with the SLI GTX275's. ...

Yup. In theory the 275s should be faster. Of course, site reviews of new
cards when they come out always show the differences one might expect
because naturally they test with games which are 'current' at the time of
testing. This is why I researched the 8800GT/4890 issue so much because
site reviews implied the 4890 should be 2X faster, when infact this isn't
true unless one is running newer games at higher resolutions with greater
detail - a caveat which site reviews never mention.

What's obvious from the way the cards behave is that newer cards do not
show any significant speed boost for older features like SM2. I suppose this
isn't surprising, but it would probably be a surprise for most people and
quite likely annoying if one is playing an older game. Heck, I'm still playing
Oblivion & the first Stalker game.







(hence my interest in how older games
behave with newer cards)

I have some newer games aswell, but they're still sealed/boxed - ain't
touching them until I've finished the others first (CoD Modern Warfare,
COD World At War), Borderlands, Red Faction Guerilla). Only wish I had
more time to play...

Ian.


----------



## mapesdhs

drkidd22 writes:
> That's some really help full info there, thanks a lot, looked at your tests
> and it's all very informative.

Most welcome! Thanks!! 8)

> I just upgraded the CPU to the Quad core and will upgrade a few more

Yup, should help a lot.

> ... I'm planing on getting a 10000RPM HDD ...

The WD VR is an obvious choice, but also consider SAS, which is a lot
faster than the WD VRs. All you need is a PCIe SAS/SATA RAID card -
plenty of these on eBay, eg. LSI SAS3041E-R. There's normally a fair
range of 2nd-hand SAS on eBay aswell, but for reference I do have some
450GB 15K SAS drives available (they're new, but I'm selling them at
much lower prices than new):

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/sgidepot/partsspares.html#SAS

Even the Hitachi is significantly faster than a WD VR, while the Seagate
15K.7 blows the WD away completely (I'm using two of the 15K.7s in
RAID0 as my system drive, with a generic 1TB SATA acting as a backup
clone with cloning done manually via XXClone. Yeah, I know, my sig is
out of date...









> and a new video card (Maybe PCIe 2.0 since it's ok to use with the x16 I

I've been researching this a lot recently. By far the best value atm IMO is
two GTX 460 SLI, specifically oc'd editions such as the Palit Sonic Platinum
(800MHz core) which will leave even a GTX 480 in the dust but costs much
less, uses less power, generates less heat, makes less noise, etc.

I was going to get the EVGA FTW (850MHz) but supplies at the seller I
normally use (Scan UK) haven't arrived yet, so I may just get the Palit cards
instead since they're cheaper and can oc like crazy with MSI Afterburner
(techradar pushed the Palit to 925MHz core).

> Maybe something like this:

Bad idea. The 465 is now totally redundant because of the 460.

The 460 is faster, cheaper, less heat/noise/power, etc. See:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/3809/n...the-200-king/1

Note how the 460 compares to the 465, then check the results tables, eg.:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/3809/n...he-200-king/12

Remember these tables don't include the highly oc'd 460s that exist now,
and which cost less than many stock-core 460s.

In other words, IMO this is the one you should get:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814261076

Unless the FTWs arrive on Monday, I'll be buying three of the Palits - two
for my system, one for a system I'm building for my brother.

Ian.


----------



## mapesdhs

Just wondering btw, for those with an M2N32 WS Pro board, what's the best CPU anyone
has managed to employ when using the latest BIOS?

ej52, any news on what could be done with my board?

I checked the BIOS release notes, my memory was correct, I needed the latest BIOS
in order for the PCIX slots to work correctly (I'm using an LSI SAS 3442X-R).

Ian.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drkidd22*


... maybe that's my main flaw, the video card, it's like 4 yrs old or something too. Plus I belive the 8600GT I have is only directx 9 installed, maybe I should get direcx10 as well.


Yes, the 8800 is quite a bit faster than the 8600. The latter's main advantage
at launch was lower cost, IIRC.

Ian.


----------



## crash01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*


This is a good example of what I meant before. Running 3DMark06 on a
newer card like the 460 will not show what the 460 can really do. The 460's
performance enhancements are aimed at newer features and higher
resolutions, neither of which are tested by 3DMark06.

Thus, if one is playing older games at lower resolutions (1680x1050 or less),
replacing a 'good' old card like an 8800GT with a newer card like a 460 might
not give any significant speedup (doubly so if the CPU is only a dual-core or
less). It's only worth doing a gfx card replacement to a newer card if, at the
same time, one also changes resolutions to HD or higher, and uses higher
detail settings.

If you intend to stick with a lesser resolution, then simply adding a 2nd card,
eg. 8800GT SLI, may give the same speedup (or better) at much lower cost.

I should imagine you'd see a much larger difference if you try running any
newer game/app at high-res/detail, eg. AVP, Metro33, etc. This is what I mean
by 3DMark06 being a lot of fun, and can be useful in some cases for working
out certain things, but it's not that much use for making purchasing decisions
when comparing to modern cards like the 460.

Ian.


Oh Ian, u write too much, im italian!







ahahah im jk









Well, i play to 90% (not crysis, not metro2033







) of games in fullHD and all max, without problems of fps or other









My friend at VANTAGE (not 06, I have told also before, I use Vantage







), does: P15391 and GPU Score: 12567 with all stock. With my SLI OC P14811 and GPU Score: 13858. Without SLI OC, my GPU score is 3-4k less









Anyway, i think that we are ot









p.s. I see now that u have sli too, stock or oc?


----------



## drkidd22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*


drkidd22 writes:

In other words, IMO this is the one you should get:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814261076

Ian.


This the FTW you talking about?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-575-_-Product

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*


The WD VR is an obvious choice, but also consider SAS, which is a lot
faster than the WD VRs. All you need is a PCIe SAS/SATA RAID card -
plenty of these on eBay, eg. LSI SAS3041E-R. There's normally a fair
range of 2nd-hand SAS on eBay aswell, but for reference I do have some
450GB 15K SAS drives available (they're new, but I'm selling them at
much lower prices than new):

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/sgidepot/partsspares.html#SAS

Even the Hitachi is significantly faster than a WD VR, while the Seagate
15K.7 blows the WD away completely (I'm using two of the 15K.7s in
RAID0 as my system drive, with a generic 1TB SATA acting as a backup
clone with cloning done manually via XXClone. Yeah, I know, my sig is
out of date...










Never heard of SAS before, learned something new today, gotta look into that. But what you are saying is that I could use one of those PCIe SAS/SATA RAID card with my current drive and "boost it up"? or I need a SAS drive compatible?

I don't need too much drive space, I've been using like 50GB or less for the past 4years, so don't think that going to change with me, not many games, just like 3 installed that I play the most, the rest is taken care of by the PS3


----------



## JoSeLeMiX69

Hello, i have a problem with my Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe. Some days ago, light on my house went off, and when I powered on PC, BIOS settings were default ones (cause Asus logo appeared on POST and before i had it disabled).

Now on cold boot (on warm reboot it doesn't happen), My PC hangs just after POST (before Windows logo), and sometimes during POST (but i hear one bleep), and i have to reboot it 3 or 4 times to succesfully enter on Windows 7.

Can you help me with this problem please?


----------



## mapesdhs

crash01 writes:
> Oh Ian, u write too much, im italian!







ahahah im jk









Hehe, nah, I just type very fast...







I could do 100 words/min when I was 15...

> Well, i play to 90% (not crysis, not metro2033







) of games in fullHD and
> all max, without problems of fps or other









I've not yet switched to a flat panel. Because of the SGI stuff I do, I need a
model that supports sync-on-green (most don't) and it must be at least
1920x1200, so atm I'm still using a CRT, albeit a good one (HP P1130).
I game at 2048 x 1536.

> My friend at VANTAGE (not 06, I have told also before, I use Vantage







),

Must confess, I've not yet bought Vantage, so atm the numbers kinda go
whoosh over my head.







I have Win74 Ult/64, but not yet looked at it.
Once I've had a chance to, I'll buy Vantage, see how it behaves, etc.

> p.s. I see now that u have sli too, stock or oc?









The 8800GTs are oc'd, though Oblivion doesn't like oc'd parts.

Ian.

PS. One minor request to all - since a few of my posts are kinda big, it
would be wise when quoting to only quote just the first couple of lines
of my post, or at least only those parts to which one is responding.
Otherwise, it kinda bloats the thread visually if you see what I mean.








Nonetheless, thanks for all the kind comments!! 8)


----------



## mapesdhs

drkidd22 writes:
> This the FTW you talking about?

Blimey! They have it in stock!! 

Heck then, get that instead.









Hehe, check the comments after the Anandtech review of the 6870 to see
the furious row that blew up about Anand's including the FTW in the review.
I thought it was a good idea, but many others didn't. The followup article
has one of the largest comments lists I've ever seen...

> Never heard of SAS before, learned something new today, gotta look into 
>that. ...

SAS is the successor to SCSI. Aimed at Enterprise/professional markets.
Fast, but expensive, unless one can bag some 2nd-hand bargains, etc.
I struck very lucky, managed to get a dozen drives for a really stupid price,
so even though they're new I can sell the ones I don't need for a good
amount less than a normal new price. I'm keeping at least 6 of them though.

When I get time (oh for 48 hours in a day), I'll run IOMeter tests on them,
should be a laugh, especially 2 of them RAID0.

See this for more info:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_attached_SCSI

> But what you are saying is that I could use one of those PCIe SAS/SATA
> RAID card with my current drive and "boost it up"? or I need a SAS drive
> compatible?

You can connect SATA drives to a SAS card, but unless you're going to
specifically use SAS drives there's not really any significant benefit
compared to using the mbd's onboard SATA RAID. There is 6bit SAS aswell,
but such cards are expensive.

NOTE: you can't connect SAS drives to a SATA port, ie. SATA is a subset of SAS.

> I don't need too much drive space, I've been using like 50GB or less for the

In that case a WD VR should be fine. There are quite a few of them on eBay;
I bought a 150GB a while ago, though now I'm using SAS the WD VR will
become the system disk in my gf's PC.

> PS3









I'm still bashing away with my PS2.









Ian.

PS. I have a 147GB 15K SAS drive for sale aswell (40 UKP), same speed as a
WD VR 150GB. Not really worth getting something like this though unless
you can get a SAS card dirt cheap.


----------



## drkidd22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mapesdhs* 
drkidd22 writes:

PS. I have a 147GB 15K SAS drive for sale aswell (40 UKP), same speed as a
WD VR 150GB. Not really worth getting something like this though unless
you can get a SAS card dirt cheap.

Isn't the WD VR 150GB 10K?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoSeLeMiX69* 
Hello, i have a problem with my Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe. Some days ago, light on my house went off, and when I powered on PC, BIOS settings were default ones (cause Asus logo appeared on POST and before i had it disabled).

Now on cold boot (on warm reboot it doesn't happen), My PC hangs just after POST (before Windows logo), and sometimes during POST (but i hear one bleep), and i have to reboot it 3 or 4 times to succesfully enter on Windows 7.

Can you help me with this problem please?

Can you please fill in your system specs in user cp "add system". Thanks
It will help us help you.

Try resetting the cmos.

Shut down pc,disconnect psu powercable,press pc poweron button twice.
Remove battery,move cmos jumper to pins 2-3 for 30 seconds.
Move cmos jumper back to pins 1-2,reinstall battery.
Boot,press delete to enter bios,press F5,then F10,let it boot normally.

See if it boots better.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crash01* 
Anyway, i think that we are ot
















Nonsense. I don't believe in OFF TOPIC in this club.







Talk about what ever you want IMO that's what makes it a club in the first place. The freedom to talk about what you want. Just don't spam up the thread is all I ask.

Mapesdhs: Do you know you can click on the little quote button on the bottom of some one elses post to quote them vs typing out you said > etc etc etc ?


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drkidd22* 
Isn't the WD VR 150GB 10K?

I said it's the same speed, not the same rpm, ie. they are of near identical
performance. The WD VR uses newer, higher-density platters, so it achieves
greater performance at the same rpm than older SCSI/SAS disks. Have a look
at my benchmark results.

Ian.


----------



## N2Gaming

Has any one here recently purchased ram or any other items from Newegg and had it shipped via DHL/USPS? I need to know asap Thank you.


----------



## mapesdhs

N2Gaming writes:
> Nonsense. I don't believe in OFF TOPIC in this club.









Hehe, I thought he'd just done a typo of 'ok'.









> Mapesdhs: Do you know you can click on the little quote button on the
> bottom of some one elses post to quote them vs typing out you said >

Yeah, but I prefer it my way. I'm an old git. :}

Ian.

PS. For those in the UK, Scan now has the EVGA GTX 460 FTW in stock.


----------



## drkidd22

So I returned my 940BE and got a 945 installed (the one that's on the support list, same part number and C3). It runs way better (lower temps).

I still have the same problem when trying to run the PC with two Corsair 2x2GB sticks in slots A1 and B1 as ganged mode. The computer won't POST like this.

It will only POST and into the OS (XP Pro x64) with the mem sticks in A1 and A2 or just one stick in slot A1. Not sure what's going on here, but if there is anyone that has been able to run two memory sticks in the two yellow slots(ganged or ungaged) let me know how you did it, because I have 6 days into this crapola and I can't take it anymore.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drkidd22*


So I returned my 940BE and got a 945 installed (the one that's on the support list, same part number and C3). It runs way better (lower temps).

I still have the same problem when trying to run the PC with two Corsair 2x2GB sticks in slots A1 and B1 as ganged mode. The computer won't POST like this.

It will only POST and into the OS (XP Pro x64) with the mem sticks in A1 and A2 or just one stick in slot A1. Not sure what's going on here, but if there is anyone that has been able to run two memory sticks in the two yellow slots(ganged or ungaged) let me know how you did it, because I have 6 days into this crapola and I can't take it anymore.


Try experimenting with different settings for the memory:
Adjust the clock skew (start with +150 or +300 on both channels, but try other settings also) 
Adjust the DRAM termination settings
Adjust the drivers strengths (make the "strong" settings stronger & the "weak" settings weaker) 
It takes plenty of time & pentience to find optimal settings, but if you do it right you will be able to clock your memory higher with lower voltage.


----------



## copelander

Has any one here recently purchased ram or any other items from Newegg and had it shipped via DHL/USPS? I need to know asap Thank you.
__________________

Just had my P2 945 shipped, but that was UPS. Didn't know they used anything else.


----------



## copelander

For grins. Boosted my FSB to 235 mhz. Ran 3dmark06, cpu only reached 35C. PCMark05 score of 11,941 (which I thought would be a little higher) with temps hitting 44C.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *copelander*


Has any one here recently purchased ram or any other items from Newegg and had it shipped via DHL/USPS? I need to know asap Thank you.
__________________ 
Just had my P2 945 shipped, but that was UPS. Didn't know they used anything else.


Thank you for answering my question. I have purchased ram twice now in the last month or two and they used DHL both times and DHL turns around and hands the packages off to USPS which only slows down the shipment.


----------



## drkidd22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrSwizz* 
Try experimenting with different settings for the memory:
Adjust the clock skew (start with +150 or +300 on both channels, but try other settings also)
Adjust the DRAM termination settings
Adjust the drivers strengths (make the "strong" settings stronger & the "weak" settings weaker)
It takes plenty of time & pentience to find optimal settings, but if you do it right you will be able to clock your memory higher with lower voltage.

This thing won't even POST with a single stick in slot B1 (channel B) at default BIOS settings, it will work in slot A1.

I'm starting to think that the CH-B for the memory is completely dead or something.


----------



## copelander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Thank you for answering my question. I have purchased ram twice now in the last month or two and they used DHL both times and DHL turns around and hands the packages off to USPS which only slows down the shipment.

Ha, just figured out how to make the question BLUE, by quoting. LOL. Hate being a NUB. I find it interesting Newegg would deviate from a tried and true method of UPS. I mean, that's one of the great things about them, you order it, they say it'll be there in 4 days... and it gets there in 3.... usually. I have no idea why DHL would have anything to do with USPS. Weird.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drkidd22* 
This thing won't even POST with a single stick in slot B1 (channel B) at default BIOS settings, it will work in slot A1.

I'm starting to think that the CH-B for the memory is completely dead or something.

Don't use the default settings: Boot with some other memory sticks & increase the memory voltage and lower the memory clock speed a bit. Then swap to the memory sticks to the ones you want to use.


----------



## N2Gaming

Happy Halloween guys.


----------



## jonmknight

Sign me up to the club


----------



## raptor5150

Question, I have had problems getting C&Q working right on my board, as soon as i turn it on in the bios i lose my OC and the c&q runs at stock multi. No matter what i do it wont work with my OC. I found a motherboard/utility/tools at asus download site "ASUS AMD Cool&Quiet utility V 2.18.01 for Windows XP/XP 64bit/Vista 32bit/Vista 64bit/7 32bit/7 64bit " is this something i need to make it work? or will it even work on our board? 5001 bios.
Thanks


----------



## crash01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raptor5150*


Question, I have had problems getting C&Q working right on my board, as soon as i turn it on in the bios i lose my OC and the c&q runs at stock multi. No matter what i do it wont work with my OC. I found a motherboard/utility/tools at asus download site "ASUS AMD Cool&Quiet utility V 2.18.01 for Windows XP/XP 64bit/Vista 32bit/Vista 64bit/7 32bit/7 64bit " is this something i need to make it work? or will it even work on our board? 5001 bios.
Thanks


Wait..
If u do OC, u must disable C&Q.. 
If u have win7, dont install C&Q sw..seven has an utility for energy safe









Anyway, I wanna buy a SSD next month/year (maybe F60 corsair), someone has ssd on m2n32sli? 
I know that could be a silly question, but is compatible like a normal HDD?


----------



## copelander

RAPTOR,

Damn, I thouhgt I was pushing this board with my twin GTX 275s... what are you scoring on 3dmark06? My SLI didn't really help until I hit about 3.2 ghz.


----------



## raptor5150

@copelander: i cant remember what my 06 scores were but they didnt seem right..my 8800 gt sli scored around 16k. I know the board is slowing the 460's down because i see people hitting 20k with 1 card in Vantage with newer machines and im scoring around 26k Vantage in sli at 3.4 OC and cards running 850/1950. I will run 06 when i get home and post it for ya







Im hoping to upgrade my gamer this spring and throw a 450 or something in the m2n machine and start folding with it.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raptor5150*


Question, I have had problems getting C&Q working right on my board, as soon as i turn it on in the bios i lose my OC and the c&q runs at stock multi. No matter what i do it wont work with my OC. I found a motherboard/utility/tools at asus download site "ASUS AMD Cool&Quiet utility V 2.18.01 for Windows XP/XP 64bit/Vista 32bit/Vista 64bit/7 32bit/7 64bit " is this something i need to make it work? or will it even work on our board? 5001 bios.
Thanks


Give this a try http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/55...l-n-quiet.html.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## copelander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raptor5150*


@copelander: i cant remember what my 06 scores were but they didnt seem right..my 8800 gt sli scored around 16k. I know the board is slowing the 460's down because i see people hitting 20k with 1 card in Vantage with newer machines and im scoring around 26k Vantage in sli at 3.4 OC and cards running 850/1950. I will run 06 when i get home and post it for ya







Im hoping to upgrade my gamer this spring and throw a 450 or something in the m2n machine and start folding with it.


Man, that's crazy. I scored just over 16k with SLI GTX275 and that was with a 3.52 OC. I was running 15x multiplier with a 235 FSB.


----------



## floyd32

hi new here, just a quick question...can my m2n-sli support this cpu..

 http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMD-Phenom-2-3GHz-Quad-Core-Processor/dp/B003RXV06A/ref=sr_1_8?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1288822486&sr=1-8
thanks for any help


----------



## crash01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *floyd32* 
hi new here, just a quick question...can my m2n-sli support this cpu..
http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMD-Phenom-2...8822486&sr=1-8
thanks for any help

This is M2N-SLI *DELUXE* with 9950:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=853571

Asus site, m2n-sli:
http://www.asus.it/product.aspx?P_ID=FsG6bN2HsOMpwLxD

Yes with bios 0802, but u could buy something of more recent


----------



## raptor5150

Quote:


Originally Posted by *copelander* 
Man, that's crazy. I scored just over 16k with SLI GTX275 and that was with a 3.52 OC. I was running 15x multiplier with a 235 FSB.

ok they scored 17200 in 3dmark06, and the gpu usage rarely went over 40%, so that seems kinda useless when vantage or heaven runs use almost 100% gpu. All i use is a 17x multi.


----------



## floyd32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crash01* 
This is M2N-SLI *DELUXE* with 9950:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=853571

Asus site, m2n-sli:
http://www.asus.it/product.aspx?P_ID=FsG6bN2HsOMpwLxD

Yes with bios 0802, but u could buy something of more recent









so would a AMD Phenom X4 9950 work fine on my board as its not the deluxe just a m2n-sli? what bios would i have to update to?
thanks for your help


----------



## crash01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *floyd32* 
so would a AMD Phenom X4 9950 work fine on my board as its not the deluxe just a m2n-sli? what bios would i have to update to?
thanks for your help

I have wrote








See 2nd link..









sorry, was in italy:
http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=FsG6bN2HsOMpwLxD


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *floyd32*


so would a AMD Phenom X4 9950 work fine on my board as its not the deluxe just a m2n-sli? what bios would i have to update to?
thanks for your help


Welcome floyd32,

I would suggest you look at an Athlon II or a Phenom II, with bios 5001.
Which can be D/L from the front page.

Here is the cpu list for your board http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...&model=M2N-SLI.

Good luck

Gyro

@ jonmknight, please post a validation link for cpu-z and I''l get you on the list. Thanks


----------



## crash01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


@ jonmknight, please post a validation link for cpu-z and I''l get you on the list. Thanks


I have copied the ID
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1461764


----------



## Vyker

Hey guys,

I've got an issue with one of my hard drives, its starting to make loud clicking noises, a sign I'm sure that its about to die.

I'm trying to get SMART up and running, its enabled in my BIOS, but every SMART tool I use [have tried 6 so far] tell me that SMART is either not enabled, that no SMART HDD's were found, or that I have no HDD's at all - despite the fact 6 are installed.

Am I missing something here? Have you managed to get SMART running on these boards? Is it a Windows 7 64b issue?


----------



## DrSwizz

I believe the SMART settings in the BIOS only checks the status on ther harddrives when the computer boots and gives shows an error message if a harddrive is believe to be failing. Everything else is up to the operating system + user space utilities.
If you have no luck using win7 I advice you to download a linux live CD or install linux on one of your drive and use smartmontools to perform the SMART tests.


----------



## jonmknight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Welcome floyd32,
@jonmknight, please post a validation link for cpu-z and I''l get you on the list. Thanks


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1466460


----------



## Leezard

hi all a quick question on which of AMDs 945 will work asus's site says only HDX945WFK4DGM is approved with bios 5002...I just want a stable 95w @3ghz and doesn't break my bank....HDX945WFK4DGM the cheapest I've found is 180 yet some of the other 945s I've seen as low as 100...thanks for any help.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Figured I would pop in here. Been a while and N2 has been following me around







oke:







WOW this club has grown quite big! Keep up the good work N2Gaming!


----------



## Carm

I'm thinking of upgrading to the 945 for my M2N32 Sli-Deluxe WE, my current bios revision is 2101. Can I upgrade straight to 5002?

Also, will this 945 from Best Buy http://www.bestbuy.com/site/AMD+-+De...=1218125330394 work straight outta the box and installed with just the bios update? The model says HDX945FBGIBOX.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leezard*


hi all a quick question on which of AMDs 945 will work asus's site says only HDX945WFK4DGM is approved with bios 5002...I just want a stable 95w @3ghz and doesn't break my bank....HDX945WFK4DGM the cheapest I've found is 180 yet some of the other 945s I've seen as low as 100...thanks for any help.


Either the HDX945WFK4DGM(95w) or HDX945WFK4DGI(95w) should work for you. The difference in price may be because of OEM(no heatsink)and BOX(includes heatsink).

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carm*




I'm thinking of upgrading to the 945 for my M2N32 Sli-Deluxe WE, my current bios revision is 2101. Can I upgrade straight to 5002?

Also, will this 945 from Best Buy http://www.bestbuy.com/site/AMD+-+De...=1218125330394 work straight outta the box and installed with just the bios update? The model says HDX945FBGIBOX.


Yes you can update straight to 5002.
The model you quoted is the 125w version.
see my response to Leezard above.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Carm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Either the HDX945WFK4DGM(95w) or HDX945WFK4DGI(95w) should work for you. The difference in price may be because of OEM(no heatsink)and BOX(includes heatsink).

Good luck

Yes you can update straight to 5002.
The model you quoted is the 125w version.
see my response to Leezard above.

Good luck

Gyro


Thanks, it looks like no stores in the U.S. are selling that model anymore, unless I missed one. Is that model discontinued?


----------



## Gyro

Well looking at the first page it looks like both the 95w and 125w x4 945,s will work on the M2N32.

sorry for the confusion.

But yea they do seem to be scarce all of a sudden.Maybe e-bay?

Gyro


----------



## floyd32

hi sign me up please


----------



## 1spike

Well i did it now, i went and got a Intel i7-950







Would like some feedback on a mobo for it, would like 3 way sli, room for my 2x Gtx 460 cyclones and a sound card, unless it has great onboard sound. Hopefully somthing future proof for a while like my Awsome M2n32! My buget is around 250. Also any ram suggestions would be great too


----------



## crash01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *floyd32* 


hi sign me up please

have u C&Q enalbed? 1ghz


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crash01* 
have u C&Q enalbed? 1ghz
















5.75 multi.. yup c&q is on..


----------



## floyd32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crash01* 
have u C&Q enalbed? 1ghz


















yep! is this better? brought the Phenom 9650 in the end, as my local pc shop had one for Â£ 70, so thought that was a good deal. can put the money i saved towards getting a better graphics card, should have bout Â£130 for one. is there a compatibility list for graphic cards and the m2n-sli on here? would like to stick with ati graphics, so anyone see a good deal for one on the net somewhere let me know!


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *floyd32* 


yep! is this better? brought the Phenom 9650 in the end, as my local pc shop had one for Â£ 70, so thought that was a good deal. can put the money i saved towards getting a better graphics card, should have bout Â£130 for one. is there a compatibility list for graphic cards and the m2n-sli on here? would like to stick with ati graphics, so anyone see a good deal for one on the net somewhere let me know!

if you can please click user cp link and edit you system info and put in your system info. it will help others to help you if needed later on.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Hello, I came across this thread while browsing the ASUS forums for my m2n32 sli. Anyways, I am looking to upgrade my 6400+ X2 BE in the next couple of weeks and i am currently looking at the Phenom II 955/965 but am considering the 970 as well. I understand that you have to use a PS2 keyboard for the initial BIOS setup and have read bigjohn's guide to getting the 955/965 to work via nvidia system tools. I have a few questions..

My first question is which bios should I be using? 5002 or 2209? I upgraded to 5002 with my current chip to prep for a new chip and have had no issues so far. I see a lot of 955/965 validations with 2209.

My second is how stable is the board with the 955/965? I have heard of some cold boot issues and issues with using USB Keyboards (or any other issues I should know about) I pretty much like to keep my system on 24x7 and the only time I shut my system off is when im away a couple days a week.

last and final, I plan on doing a complete re-install of windows once i get my new CPU, would I be able to do a complete fresh install even though my CPU will be operating in safe mode till i can get nvidia system tools installed?

Any info you can provide me would be great, Thx in advance


----------



## crash01

I have vista ed, not deluxe and 940be, i had cold boot problems, and for me was a problem with my ram's clock..


----------



## Tirade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin* 
i am currently looking at the Phenom II 955/965 but am considering the 970 as well. I understand that you have to use a PS2 keyboard for the initial BIOS setup and have read bigjohn's guide to getting the 955/965 to work via nvidia system tools. I have a few questions..

My first question is which bios should I be using? 5002 or 2209? I upgraded to 5002 with my current chip to prep for a new chip and have had no issues so far. I see a lot of 955/965 validations with 2209.

My second is how stable is the board with the 955/965? I have heard of some cold boot issues and issues with using USB Keyboards (or any other issues I should know about) I pretty much like to keep my system on 24x7 and the only time I shut my system off is when im away a couple days a week.

I am a similar position wanting to upgrade my cpu. I see they have 970's as well.
What bios is recommended for my board for using the 955/965. I think i am still on stock bios from when i had my board..lol









Also would ANY 955/965BE work on this board or does the CPU ID number matter? Whats the difference between the standard 955/965 and BE versions?

Also will my Zalman cool this enough or can you recommend a good after market cooler (maybe a Noctua NH-D14?)

Thanks and Hello everyone. Took awhile finding you but i did eventually!!


----------



## The Fryer

the difference in BE and non BE is the BE has an unlocked multiplier, it will alow easy overclocking by simply raseing the multi. the non BE you have to oc by the fsb. and can take more time.

as for your zalman 9700, it should cool them fine, but if you going to try and oc over 3.4- 3.6 depending on ambient temps i would recommend a better cooler. the max safe temp of these chips are 55*C and at 3.6 1.425 vcore i hit that limit under load on my 940BE.

If you go to page 1 of this thread it should tell you what bios people have been running with the 955/965 cpu's.


----------



## Doba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin* 
Hello, I came across this thread while browsing the ASUS forums for my m2n32 sli. Anyways, I am looking to upgrade my 6400+ X2 BE in the next couple of weeks and i am currently looking at the Phenom II 955/965 but am considering the 970 as well. I understand that you have to use a PS2 keyboard for the initial BIOS setup and have read bigjohn's guide to getting the 955/965 to work via nvidia system tools. I have a few questions..

My first question is which bios should I be using? 5002 or 2209? I upgraded to 5002 with my current chip to prep for a new chip and have had no issues so far. I see a lot of 955/965 validations with 2209.

My second is how stable is the board with the 955/965? I have heard of some cold boot issues and issues with using USB Keyboards (or any other issues I should know about) I pretty much like to keep my system on 24x7 and the only time I shut my system off is when im away a couple days a week.

last and final, I plan on doing a complete re-install of windows once i get my new CPU, would I be able to do a complete fresh install even though my CPU will be operating in safe mode till i can get nvidia system tools installed?

Any info you can provide me would be great, Thx in advance

2209 is what im using with my 965be, works perfectly fine, OC'ed and all, yes I had to use the old keyboard for startup, no I dont have any cold boot issues.. no issues at all... and yes I used nvidia system tools.. very easy program to follow

aditional info.. it went smooth with no problems.. and I wouldnt consider myself a "computer guy" .. I think if I can do it so can anyone else.. just had some great help from guys like Gyro and others here


----------



## Tirade

Just a few more questions. I have never flashed this board since i have had it. Its on bios 0903, so is it safe to flash it to 2209 now with the CPU i have or just wait till i have the new CPU, then do it?

Read so many forums where people flashed only to get black screens when trying to POST, then end up having to buy a BIOS chip with a pre installed 2101 bios on it.

Also i assume the 970BE would work on this board also, seeing as its 3.5Ghz and nothing really changed from the 965BE apart from the small speed increase?


----------



## c0ldandsilent

I just got my 940 black edition today. I flashed the bios the 5002 when I ordered it so i just plugged it in, reset the cmos, and it booted right up. Right now i have the cpu set at 207x16.5 and its plenty stable it just runs a little warm under full load with prime95 (59-60 degrees) so I've been trying to see how low i can get the voltage at this speed. i have the setting in the bios at 1.325v but when I'm in windows cpuz and pc probe both say the voltage is 1.36v. So my question is which one is right?
][/URL]


----------



## Az0r_au

First time poster here, just signed up so I can report my experience with putting a 965 in an m2n-sli deluxe. Followed big-johns post to the letter and so far have had no issues running with bios version 5001.
Heres confirmation:









Currently running at 50degrees underload not sure if I want to push it with OCing without some extra cooling.


----------



## crash01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c0ldandsilent* 
I just got my 940 black edition today. I flashed the bios the 5002 when I ordered it so i just plugged it in, reset the cmos, and it booted right up. Right now i have the cpu set at 207x16.5 and its plenty stable it just runs a little warm under full load with prime95 (59-60 degrees) so I've been trying to see how low i can get the voltage at this speed. i have the setting in the bios at 1.325v but when I'm in windows cpuz and pc probe both say the voltage is 1.36v. So my question is which one is right?
][/URL]

Bios i think.
Cooler stock? 60C are (imho) too much.


----------



## ciderstu

hello all just thought i would pop in and see what i can get out of my system

thanks stu


----------



## Tirade

Hey Stu. I am new here also.
I just hope the 970BE works on my board as i can get it at a good price (roughly the same as the 965BE) and i have already bought ANOTHER after market cooler (best air cooler around), so i would appreciate if anyone can confirm that the Phenom II x4 970BE will be ok to use, seeing as the 965 BE does?

Thanks and great forum!!


----------



## floyd32

these are my system specs(click banner above)

my question is is it worth upgrading my ram to 2 x 2 GB PC2 6400 DDR2 RAM 4 GB 800 mhz, what real benefits will i see if any? or is it all just numbers!

any help would be great thanks im running windows 7 32


----------



## crash01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *floyd32* 

these are my system specs(click banner above)

my question is is it worth upgrading my ram to 2 x 2 GB PC2 6400 DDR2 RAM 4 GB 800 mhz, what real benefits will i see if any? or is it all just numbers!

any help would be great thanks im running windows 7 32

More speed, but I have tried two runs of Vantage, @800mhz and @667, there are 2-300pt more for 800mhz..nothing imho









*EDIT*: u havent 667mhz, but 533, right? Well, 800mhz could be good thing









Right?


----------



## floyd32

yep the ram i have is 4x1gb of DDR2-SDRAM PC2-4300 (266MHz) - [DDR2-533],im just wondering is it worth the money to upgrade to 2 x 2gb 6400 DDR2 800 mhz and will i really see any difference..maybe in load times for programs,boot time or whatever? was looking at some of this http://www.geil.com.tw/products/showSpec/id/119


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Thanks for the info on the 965BE on this board.. Glad to hear that they are great once you get them up and running.

I am gonna stick with 5002 for now (will have 2209 on my key drive just in case) since I already have it installed. My Zalman 9700 is approaching the 4 year marker and I can hear the ball bearings going bad so im going to pick up a the Zalman 9900 version which is pure copper. I might take a the plunge and get that 970be which technically should work in our boards. Hopefully I will be upgrading this old CPU in the next week or two.


----------



## Jerm357

I have a M2N32 SLI Deluxe board and I am in need of a CPU upgrade. I have recently discovered that my board now supports some newer Phenom II processors and I want one.

I have flashed the bios to 5002 and have ordered a Phenom II X4 945, but I have noticed that the model number does not exactly match up the same with the one on the Asus CPU support list. The one on the Asus list is HDX945WFK4DGM and the one I ordered is HDX945WFK4DGI. Heres is the CPU I ordered http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?...GHz-AM3-Retail Its still a 95w chip and thats all I though that I was looking for so I made sure not to get the 125w one but did not compaire the model numbers good enough I guess.

Will this CPU still work with no problems? Am I worrying over nothing or will I have to return it and get a different one?

If it will work fine you can get a pretty good deal on this one from SuperBiiz. With the coupon code of PILGRIM10 before Nov. 15 you can get one for shipped to your door for $125.


----------



## crash01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *floyd32* 
yep the ram i have is 4x1gb of DDR2-SDRAM PC2-4300 (266MHz) - [DDR2-533],im just wondering is it worth the money to upgrade to 2 x 2gb 6400 DDR2 800 mhz and will i really see any difference..maybe in load times for programs,boot time or whatever? was looking at some of this http://www.geil.com.tw/products/showSpec/id/119

I have 2sticks of black dragon, works without problems









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin* 
Thanks for the info on the 965BE on this board.. Glad to hear that they are great once you get them up and running.

I am gonna stick with 5002 for now (will have 2209 on my key drive just in case) since I already have it installed. My Zalman 9700 is approaching the 4 year marker and I can hear the ball bearings going bad so im going to pick up a the Zalman 9900 version which is pure copper. I might take a the plunge and get that 970be which technically should work in our boards. Hopefully I will be upgrading this old CPU in the next week or two.

I'm zalman fan, but no for cpu cooler; I had a 9700 and imho was not enought for my cpu. I don't like 9900, if u want a zalman buy 9900MAX. The last 9900









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jerm357* 
I have a M2N32 SLI Deluxe board and I am in need of a CPU upgrade. I have recently discovered that my board now supports some newer Phenom II processors and I want one.

I have flashed the bios to 5002 and have ordered a Phenom II X4 945, but I have noticed that the model number does not exactly match up the same with the one on the Asus CPU support list. The one on the Asus list is HDX945WFK4DGM and the one I ordered is HDX945WFK4DGI. Heres is the CPU I ordered http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?...GHz-AM3-Retail Its still a 95w chip and thats all I though that I was looking for so I made sure not to get the 125w one but did not compaire the model numbers good enough I guess.

Will this CPU still work with no problems? Am I worrying over nothing or will I have to return it and get a different one?

If it will work fine you can get a pretty good deal on this one from SuperBiiz. With the coupon code of PILGRIM10 before Nov. 15 you can get one for shipped to your door for $125.



HDX945WFK4DGM
HDX945WFK4DGI

Change the stepping but are both 95w








Check datasheet of amd


----------



## Jerm357

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crash01* 
Change the stepping but are both 95w








Check datasheet of amd










So if its just the stepping, do you think it will work fine? Does anybody here run a Phenom II X4 945 95w *"C2"* in a M2N32 SLI Deluxe board?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Figured I would pop in here. Been a while and N2 has been following me around







oke:







WOW this club has grown quite big! Keep up the good work N2Gaming!

Thank you. I have to give a huge thank you and credit where it is due. Every one in this club has a lot to do w/the success of it's growth & lately Gyro has been helping me out quite a bit. The club roster would be much bigger by now if I was keeping up w/every request. I just don't have the same passion and drive to keep the list up to date like I use to.

I don't take the time any more to update the club roster and that is where Gyro has been helping out. Thank you Gyro.

So if any one is interested in managing this club I welcome your PM's to further discuss the details. Gyro has been helping me out quite a bit but he may or may not be able to continue helping as he has voiced concers to me about this a while ago.

I think I will always have a M2N32 SLI Deluxe Wifi mobo in my aresenal and will always be involved in this club in one way or another as long as I have a working mobo. These boards are just to awesome to give up on especially when considering they are still very capeable of competing w/hardware that is 3-5 years newer.


----------



## Jerm357

Ok, I see now that the only difference between the supported 945 chip and the one I ordered is the stepping, but heres the question I need answered... If a Phenom II X4 945 95w with C3 stepping is supported by the M2N32-SLI Deluxe board, will the C2 stepping version of the same chip work also?

Please some one give me some reassurance that this will work.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jerm357* 
Ok, I see now that the only difference between the supported 945 chip and the one I ordered is the stepping, but heres the question I need answered... If a Phenom II X4 945 95w with C3 stepping is supported by the M2N32-SLI Deluxe board, will the C2 stepping version of the same chip work also?

Please some one give me some reassurance that this will work.


A couple members have C2 and C3,95w and 125w on M2N-sli deluxe, so either
should work for you.See the data sheet on the first page.

Gyro


----------



## c0ldandsilent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crash01* 
Bios i think.
Cooler stock? 60C are (imho) too much.

This is the cooler I'm running now:
http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Produc...C=1148&ID=1555
It worked good for my old dual core but I don;t think its enough for this processor. I'm looking at getting the Venomous X black. Do you have it installed with all your memory banks full and what are your load temps like?


----------



## Tirade

I decided to go for the 125W Phenom II X4 965 instead of the 970 as there is too much price difference for a measly 100Mhz between the chips.

The 125W is supported on the M2N32-Sli deluxe right -EDIT- It seems it is supported, i checked the 1st page..lol ( Part Number: HDZ965FBGMBOX) ?

This is the air cooler i bought for my cpu and its rated the best air cooler on the market (still till this day!)










*The Noctua NH-D14*

N.B the cooler IS MASSIVE!!


----------



## crash01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c0ldandsilent* 
This is the cooler I'm running now:
http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Produc...C=1148&ID=1555
It worked good for my old dual core but I don;t think its enough for this processor. I'm looking at getting the Venomous X black. Do you have it installed with all your memory banks full and what are your load temps like?

I had 4 sticks of DHX, but was too height for venomous, so I have changed 2 sticks and now I have 2 geil without heatsink and 2 DHX.









Temps?
4ghz: Idle: 34Â° C, Full 50Â° C
3ghz: Idle: 28Â° C, Full 43Â° C
Room: 21-22Â° C

I have 35C right now with open FF, filezilla, thunderbird and other apps









NH-D14 is good cooler, BUT with venomous-x u will have the same temp if use good fans with high static pressure.


----------



## audirs

just posting to say hello and to say i have officially joined the ranks. i was in the process of building a HTPC with some old pc parts. i started to research what i had to see if it was even worth it. to my surprise the motherboard i have (m2n sli deluxe) supported some new processors with just a simple bios update.

so i ordered a PII x4 940 BE for 99 bucks + shipping and installed it yesterday. cleared the cmos to get it to boot, and it runs perfectly. this box will no longer be built for HTPC use. it will replace my weekend gaming rig that i use when i go back home for the weekends (an e8400.) will most likely make the e8400 the HTPC and put my 8800 GTX SLI setup into the new box im building

ill be sure to post up any questions that i may have, sorry in advance if i ask something thats already been posted, cant believe how big this thread is!


----------



## crash01

welcome audirs!

When ur config will be ready, please do a 3dmark06 or Vantage, im curious to see how much is ur score.

thx


----------



## audirs

will do man, might be after the weekend that i get the rig to where i want it, but ill post em up for you once i iron out any bugs


----------



## crash01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *audirs* 
will do man, might be after the weekend that i get the rig to where i want it, but ill post em up for you once i iron out any bugs

do this








http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem


----------



## raptor5150

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c0ldandsilent* 
This is the cooler I'm running now:
http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Produc...C=1148&ID=1555
It worked good for my old dual core but I don;t think its enough for this processor. I'm looking at getting the Venomous X black. Do you have it installed with all your memory banks full and what are your load temps like?

I use an H50 on my 940 oc'd 3.5 idles 31c and occt linpack never went above 43c after an hour. oops forgot 24c ambient. those temps read by coretemp, bios temps always read 3-4 cooler.


----------



## crash01

@ 3ghz, what was ur temps?


----------



## xtac_inside

Hello everyone!

First of all i want to thank eveyone for this great forum. It helped me a lot. Great work here. I own an m2n32 sli deluxe too, and i just got a phenomII 965(c3) on it too.

Works like a charm.(after a bit of tweaking of course







)
before, i had an athlonII 6000+ on it, and my 3dmark06(demo version) gave a score of 11.000 or 12.000 if i overclocked it. now i get a score of [email protected] values, 19.000 with a casual oc.

wouldn't have done it without this forum ^^

edit* btw my case is like 10years old xD i have it all opened and have a fan on it. (the one you use in summer when it gets hot lol) for me it works, its really low noise and has the best air flow you can get heheh. (if you don't count watt usage :-/ ). a bit overkill though

edit#2 my cpu-z validation link:


----------



## crash01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xtac_inside* 
Hello everyone!

First of all i want to thank eveyone for this great forum. It helped me a lot. Great work here. I own an m2n32 sli deluxe too, and i just got a phenomII 965(c3) on it too.

Works like a charm.(after a bit of tweaking of course







)
before, i had an athlonII 6000+ on it, and my 3dmark06(demo version) gave a score of 11.000 or 12.000 if i overclocked it. now i get a score of [email protected] values, 19.000 with a casual oc.

wouldn't have done it without this forum ^^

edit* btw my case is like 10years old xD i have it all opened and have a fan on it. (the one you use in summer when it gets hot lol) for me it works, its really low noise and has the best air flow you can get heheh. (if you don't count watt usage :-/ ). a bit overkill though

edit#2 my cpu-z validation link: 

18k?
Default settings with benchmark? GTX OC?
Can u write ur complete configuration in sign?
OS, HDD..thx

Anyone uses SSD on this MB? I will be the first?


----------



## Tirade

Xtac, what bios did you use for your 965? What is the 'tweaking' you did to get it to work? Also what cooler you using at the moment? I have my Zalman CNPS9700-NT as surplus now as i bought a new cooler.


----------



## xtac_inside

ok i just reviewed my saved 3dmark scores. 1st run with [email protected](stock) gave a 17792. different runs in same build gave up to 18080 score. [email protected] values.
cpu score was 4561. 3dmark was demo, so only the basic options.

Then i overclocked [email protected] and gtx295 at 656(576stock)/1154(1008)/1432(1242) which is a basic overclock without changing volts in gpu. and got a final score of 19952, cpu score 5395

I compared with scores from same cpu/gpu and i have to say that the m2n32 is a monster! with this little oc, which is very easy to do, you get higher scores than those with newer mobos(dd3 etc).

So i am very very happy now lol. I was concerned because i heard that the 965 would be bottlenecked on this motherboard. So far i can say that, that was a myth.
The only downside i found is the latency i get on my ram(65ns) i had better latency with athlon's 6000+(~49ns) memory controler and much higher transfer rate, but it doesn't mater in the long run. i still get fps.

i will update those system specs now.
i used the 2209 bios. for all the OCing i used nvidia tools. at first i couldn't set cpu speed higher than 800mhz but after a bit of searching(and tweaking) i found the reason.
1st you have to turn cool&quiet off.(it is off after the bios update anyway)
2nd you have to make a profile through control panel-->power management and set maximum performance.
last if you still get 800mhz and can't change it from nvidia tools, you have to change the multiplier in bios to 18(you were supposed to have it 17).then nvidia tools gets unstuck and you can set multiplier to x17---> load profile at windows start. the rest is easy.

*edit, all my cooling is stock, but i have an open case and a huge fan blowing into my pc. my case is photo material, wires all over. was too small for everything to fit lol. it's really old and kinda small. at web surfing etc(now) i have cpu cores [email protected],at max load under everest stability test i get around 55C


----------



## c0ldandsilent

I decided to go with the venomous x rt since it comes with the am2 bracket and a fan and costs less than the venomous black.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11...6_AM2_AM3.html


----------



## ocelas

sorry guys, i have all night reading, my eyes are crying now i cant anymore, there is someone that have a link to download de latest mod bios for m2n32-sli supporting 955/965 phenom II.

thanks


----------



## crash01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocelas* 
sorry guys, i have all night reading, my eyes are crying now i cant anymore, there is someone that have a link to download de latest mod bios for m2n32-sli supporting 955/965 phenom II.

thanks

From asus site







, original bios









Anyway guys, I have open HWmonitor and I have seen 3 temps weird:
TMPIN0=cpu, right?
TMPIN1=mb, right?
TMPIN2=what's component has tpin2?

I havent that value with everest or coretemp..TPIN2 is 80C LOL
thx

Remember that i have beta bios


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tirade* 
Xtac, what bios did you use for your 965? What is the 'tweaking' you did to get it to work? Also what cooler you using at the moment? I have my Zalman CNPS9700-NT as surplus now as i bought a new cooler.

Have a look at the data sheet on the front page of this thread.
At the top there are links to bios and for AM3 installation.
The AM3 guide was written before 5002 bios came out, that is why most are running 2209 bios.
But 2208,2209 or 5002 are known too work for the 955/965.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocelas* 
sorry guys, i have all night reading, my eyes are crying now i cant anymore, there is someone that have a link to download de latest mod bios for m2n32-sli supporting 955/965 phenom II.

thanks

There is no modded bios at this time.
See response above.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crash01* 
From asus site







, original bios









Anyway guys, I have open HWmonitor and I have seen 3 temps weird:
TMPIN0=cpu, right?
TMPIN1=mb, right?
TMPIN2=what's component has tpin2?

I havent that value with everest or coretemp..TPIN2 is 80C LOL
thx

Remember that i have beta bios









TMPIN0=cpu
TMPIN1=mb
TMPIN2= can be disregarded as it is for a sensor that this board does not have.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## xtac_inside

Hellos...
i have a question, i searched here and there, and i found contradicting answers..

I want ram modules for my m2n32, question is which ones would do...

i have 2 old kingston 2x1 gb, work great. I bought 2x2gb [email protected] incombatible no matter what. then i changed them for 2x2gb mushkin 5-5-5-18 incompatible again ([email protected]).no matter what. changed and tried almost everything in bios. etc.

i've read that there are people with this mobo that use mushkin no problem.Mushkin at 5-5-5-18 is a vague description. the one i got is the "996558" series(part number). and i confirm they don't work.

i want to try kingston now, but same brand, same specs with different production serials might work, or not. what i want to say is that 996558 might not work, and 996560(fictional) might work. even if they are both at 5-5-5-18.

can someone tell me a kingston 2x2gb that is confirmed to work great with this mobo?

different numbers mean that the module might have been revamped or tweaked and is not guaranteed to work. and as i have found this mobo is quite peculiar when it gets to ram modules.

Any help would be appreciated..









*edit.PS. at first i thought it was the athlon's 6000+ memory controler fault, but it's still the same with the phenom II 965, so it's the mobo

*edit2, should i take pc2 8500(1066mhz) and run it at 800 for better stability?


----------



## N2Gaming

xtac_inside, What happens when you try to use any of the mushkin kits you mentioned?

Are you able to POST and go make any changes in your bios or are you just not able to POST at all?


----------



## kakasensei

hi i just recently install a ph II X4 965 on a m2n32-sli board. i followed hitoriko's instructions. amd cool n quiet is off ,cie is disabled and i set ai tuning to manual and volt is 1.33 and multiplier is 16x in bios but i couldn't get the ntools multiplier to show up like this picture from pike168 http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/3066/pike168win7.jpg any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## crash01

Ur C'n'Q is on, u are at 807 mhz


----------



## xtac_inside

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kakasensei* 
hi i just recently install a ph II X4 965 on a m2n32-sli board. i followed hitoriko's instructions. amd cool n quiet is off ,cie is disabled and i set ai tuning to manual and volt is 1.33 and multiplier is 16x in bios but i couldn't get the ntools multiplier to show up like this picture from pike168 http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/3066/pike168win7.jpg any help would be greatly appreciated



Hey, make a power profile through control panel and select maximun performance(just in case) and then select a higher multi in bios. like 18. that should get nvidia tools unstuck.
edit* c&q is off at default after the bios update, it's not that. i had the same problem. took me an hour to find out what it was. make a profile in power management and raise the multi in bios. then trough nvidia tools make sure you select each core individualy and set x17. rest in default. save that profile---> go to profile policies and "load this profile" (then select your profile) and then--->"start when system starts"(or smthing like that). that should do it









@N2G, hey thanks for the reply. I could post with them but couldn't get in windows. With one module i could enter windows, errors with diagnostics though. memtest&windows7 integrated test. tried every setting i could change in bios. volts,frequencies,timings and a few more, but everything gave an error.in best case i could log into windows but still mem problems.

I think i'm gonna throw the dice again today. gonna try some 1066 corsair or kingston.
(edit* i'm looking forward to raise that fsb juuuust a bit







)


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kakasensei* 
hi i just recently install a ph II X4 965 on a m2n32-sli board. i followed hitoriko's instructions. amd cool n quiet is off ,cie is disabled and i set ai tuning to manual and volt is 1.33 and multiplier is 16x in bios but i couldn't get the ntools multiplier to show up like this picture from pike168 http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/3066/pike168win7.jpg any help would be greatly appreciated



If you are using XP turn off all power saving options,if you are using Win7,set power options to performance.

See if that helps.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## crash01

I have problems of rams too, i think.
When i have bought venomous-x, i have changed 2 sticks of my ddr2 because DHX was too much for cooler.
So now I have 2x1gb GEIL and 2x1gb Corsair (see my sign) and sometimes (2 times in 1 month, 2nd time this morning) I can see BSOD while seven starts.

So, I don't know, because also my raptor has problem too..I don't know if is problem of hdd or ram or both. I want change hdd for an ssd next month and ddr2 are not so cheap. So i think that will buy SSD, then if I will have again BSOD I will change ddr2.


----------



## kakasensei

thanks for the replies i will try it out and report back


----------



## xtac_inside

ha, i got 2x2gb Corsair [email protected] today(5-5-5-18), no other options on the shop i went but they work great. plug&play. i definately recommend those. didn't try pushing them though yet. i have them 100% stable at 850mhz, will stay there for now.

this is the validation


----------



## DJ Paladin

Hi, first time posting here. I have a M2N32-SLI Deluxe and just tryed to upgrade to a Phenom II 945. I did the update to bios 5002 and it reads the processor but the multiplier is stuck at 4x. I manually changed the clock at multiplier to normal settings (200MHz clock with 15x multiplier) and in the bios it reads as 3000MHz now and in windows it reads as 3.01MHz so I thought problem solved until saw that with both cpu-z and everest the multiplier is still at 4x. I know the windows reading of 3.01MHz is false because the cores are running at 50%+ to do the simplest tasks. I looked though the forum and see many people have been able to get this CPU to work fine. I would like to point out that I have the Phenom II 945 that is the C2 stepped at 125W rather then the C3 stepped at 95W. The model number that is supported by the bios update is the 95W Phenom 945. Wondering if this could be the problem. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## xtac_inside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ Paladin*


Hi, first time posting here. I have a M2N32-SLI Deluxe and just tryed to upgrade to a Phenom II 945. I did the update to bios 5002 and it reads the processor but the multiplier is stuck at 4x. I manually changed the clock at multiplier to normal settings (200MHz clock with 15x multiplier) and in the bios it reads as 3000MHz now and in windows it reads as 3.01MHz so I thought problem solved until saw that with both cpu-z and everest the multiplier is still at 4x. I know the windows reading of 3.01MHz is false because the cores are running at 50%+ to do the simplest tasks. I looked though the forum and see many people have been able to get this CPU to work fine. I would like to point out that I have the Phenom II 945 that is the C2 stepped at 125W rather then the C3 stepped at 95W. The model number that is supported by the bios update is the 95W Phenom 945. Wondering if this could be the problem. Thanks in Advance.


Hey paladin, first there is a guide in first page about this, if you haven't, download nvidia performance tools.
core multiplier might be stucked at 4x.
1. make a profile in control panel---> power options and select maximum performance
2 set the maximum multiplier you want in bios. 15?16? what ever.
then you should be able to select this multiplier in nvidia tools also.nvidia tools multi max option is the max option you set in bios.
3 if the multiplier in nvidia is still stuck, set it 1 point higher in bios. if it was 16 in bios make it 17. it should get unstuck.

btw in bios only change the cpu voltage,multiplier and ram voltage if you need to. leave the rest in auto. make sure you select every core individualy in nvidia tools, save that profile and set it through profile policies to start with system start every time.

try those and hopefully you're ok.


----------



## kakasensei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ Paladin*


Hi, first time posting here. I have a M2N32-SLI Deluxe and just tryed to upgrade to a Phenom II 945. I did the update to bios 5002 and it reads the processor but the multiplier is stuck at 4x. I manually changed the clock at multiplier to normal settings (200MHz clock with 15x multiplier) and in the bios it reads as 3000MHz now and in windows it reads as 3.01MHz so I thought problem solved until saw that with both cpu-z and everest the multiplier is still at 4x. I know the windows reading of 3.01MHz is false because the cores are running at 50%+ to do the simplest tasks. I looked though the forum and see many people have been able to get this CPU to work fine. I would like to point out that I have the Phenom II 945 that is the C2 stepped at 125W rather then the C3 stepped at 95W. The model number that is supported by the bios update is the 95W Phenom 945. Wondering if this could be the problem. Thanks in Advance.


i had this problem too as i changed the multiplier in bios but didnt do it in nvidia system tools. the core multiplier might not show up if you didnt turn the multiplier in the bios high enough as a tip.


----------



## kakasensei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtac_inside*


Hey paladin, first there is a guide in first page about this, if you haven't, download nvidia performance tools.
core multiplier might be stucked at 4x.
1. make a profile in control panel---> power options and select maximum performance
2 set the maximum multiplier you want in bios. 16?17? what ever.
then you should be able to select this multiplier in nvidia tools also.nvidia tools multi max option is the max option you set in bios.
3 if the multiplier in nvidia is still stuck, set it 1 point higher in bios. if it was 16 in bios make it 17. it should get unstuck.

try those and hopefully you're ok


if your lazy theres an alternative to doing it in nvidia system tools. you can save the ".nsu(profile save file)" somewhere you can acess it and open that ".nsu file" with notepad and change the core manually form 4.0->whatever core multiplier you want and then save your changes and go back to nvidia tools and have that profile load up upon boot under "profile policies".


----------



## DJ Paladin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtac_inside*


Hey paladin, first there is a guide in first page about this, if you haven't, download nvidia performance tools.
core multiplier might be stucked at 4x.
1. make a profile in control panel---> power options and select maximum performance
2 set the maximum multiplier you want in bios. 15?16? what ever.
then you should be able to select this multiplier in nvidia tools also.nvidia tools multi max option is the max option you set in bios.
3 if the multiplier in nvidia is still stuck, set it 1 point higher in bios. if it was 16 in bios make it 17. it should get unstuck.

btw in bios only change the cpu voltage,multiplier and ram voltage if you need to. leave the rest in auto. make sure you select every core individualy in nvidia tools, save that profile and set it through profile policies to start with system start every time.

try those and hopefully you're ok.


Hey guys thanks for the quick reply's. I did download and install the nvidia tool. I have it set in the bios to 15X and 200MHz = 3000MHz which is what it should be and the nvidia tool says its set right and running at 15x. Yet cpu-z and everest still say its set to 4x. Also I did look at the first page and saw on the first post that 2 other people have installed phenom 945's, one has the 95w and the other has the 125w. The person with the 125w as the exact same cpu-z results that I get where as the guy running the 95w is getting what they should be out of the phenom 945 on cpu-z. This is leading me to be leave that my problem is that I need the 95w cpu and not he 125w.


----------



## Tirade

Hey DJ, i just installed a Phenom II X4 970 BE and i have the same problem but i found the multiplier..right under my nose in Nvidia tools..

Click Device settings, then click the tab next to it 'stored profiles'...click check profiles and if it comes up as an error, delete the old profile then change each multiplier on each core, to what you set it in bios..

After that, save that profile, goto Profile Policies, Click the Load this Profile (Click Profile which is underlined) and choose that profile you just saved..then click The system first starts windows and click > then click Accept button.


----------



## kakasensei

you should have the core1 drop down and the multiplier drop down. do you have those?
http://www.overclock.net/attachments...clock-page.jpg


----------



## Tirade

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1487075

When you reboot back you will still be at 4.0x multiplier but open nvidia tools and NOW the 4 cores are shown on the 1st page (Current settings) so just change them to your multiplier number and press Apply


----------



## crash01

Tirade, whats bios are u using? thx


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Congrats Tirade on getting your 970BE working









Which BIOS did you end up going with?

I also took the plunge and got the 970BE and should be arriving sometime this week. Will let everyone know when i have mine up and working


----------



## Leezard

from what Tirade system specs say he is using bios 5002.


----------



## kakasensei

if i have a 965 BE what is the voltage im suppose to set in the bios? also for those of you who are running 965BE what is your cpu temp not individual core temp at idle and at full load? thanks in advance for the replies!


----------



## xtac_inside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kakasensei*


if i have a 965 BE what is the voltage im suppose to set in the bios? also for those of you who are running 965BE what is your cpu temp not individual core temp at idle and at full load? thanks in advance for the replies!


take a look first at those validations in first page about everyones voltages.(with the 965) I have it at 1.376. select 1.35 or lower it should raise it to 1.376. i run 100% stable at these settings


didn't try lower voltages though. It might work with even lower.
Temps are a bit high for me i think. cpu is idling at 45C, max 63.
cores [email protected], max ~56. but it's ok cause i'm in the safe range. (stock thermal paste, stock coolers. I have the case open and have a summer fan blowing into the case lol.

this fan is silent, if i stop it, the stock cpu fan raises RPM to 6750! sounds like an f16 going to take off. with the big fan on, stock fan's rpm is about 3300 which is the normal.

anyway since this works for me i don't wonna throw some hundreds for case+coolers :-/

edit* forgot to add. it is confirmed that stock coolers+junk case can't handle it alone.


----------



## thewebmaster179

Wow, I'm fascinated by how long this thread has been going on.
I saw the chart at the beggining where the members with phenoms are and noticed my BIOS version is absent. I'm using BIOS version 1701 in case you're wondering.


----------



## Tirade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*


Congrats Tirade on getting your 970BE working









Which BIOS did you end up going with?


Yeah i used 5002 bios. There is someone selling brand new 970 BE's complete with heatsink/fan for less than you would be paying for a brand new or even OEM/used 965BE on Ebay. Thats who i got mine from.

With my cooler its running around 28 C at idle and 37 C under 100% load on 4 cores @ 1.366V..well in Bios you get 1.325v then the next one up, which is the 1 i chose.

Now i have my Zalman and a brand new Phenom II heatsink cooler here, so may give away or try selling.

Only problems i am having is the memory timings in bios, set at DDR800 /2T but left the rest at auto 5 5 5 18 i think and also, even though i save my profile to run at windows, it resets each time and i have to manually change the multiplier to 17x on each core each time i start windows.( i originally had it as 18x but am experimenting on multipliers/Frequencies with this cpu)


----------



## xtac_inside

nice Tirade









I just love our mobo! it's 5 years old, and i get 22k+ points in 3dmark vantage(performance). the phenom II was a great upgrade for all of us..

happy


----------



## DJ Paladin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kakasensei*


you should have the core1 drop down and the multiplier drop down. do you have those?
http://www.overclock.net/attachments...clock-page.jpg


No I don't have a drop down for the multiplier. Is there something I need to do to make that viable?


----------



## kakasensei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ Paladin*


No I don't have a drop down for the multiplier. Is there something I need to do to make that viable?


up the voltage or the multiplier in bios not sure which one unlocks the multiplier option in nvidia tools


----------



## DJ Paladin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kakasensei* 
up the voltage or the multiplier in bios not sure which one unlocks the multiplier option in nvidia tools

I get the feeling that you have to have a Black Edition for that option to be unlocked in Nvidia tools.


----------



## xtac_inside

Dj, i had the same problem. for me it unlocked when i got the multiplier 1point higher in bios

and just to make sure, if you didn't, make a profile in power management(control panel) and select max performance


----------



## Leezard

add me to club here is my stats before overhaul of this rig...


----------



## kakasensei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ Paladin* 
I get the feeling that you have to have a Black Edition for that option to be unlocked in Nvidia tools.

hrmm... mayb your right i know BE lets you change multiplier


----------



## Carm

I installed my 945 today 95w version. No major issues but I'm concerned about temps. Right, 77% usage on the cpu my temp is 62c. My +6400 3.2 never went above 54c, even at 100% usage. Same heatsink, even added an extra case fan. Heatsink seating looks fine. Is this temp normal?

Alright I'm really confused now. I was using HWMonitor to check cpu temps. TMPIN0 reads as the 49c idle. The four cores are listed 32c idle. Which one of these should I be concerned with? Bios reading matches TMPIN0

I downloaded Core Temp 0.99.8 and that is showing the same 32c idle.


----------



## kakasensei

i have the same issue! i went from a amd 64 x2 6400+ -> phenom x4 965. zalman 9700. my old temps where 35c at idle and 50 at load but the 965 is 48c idle and 60c full load.i just dont get it!


----------



## crash01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kakasensei* 
i have the same issue! i went from a amd 64 x2 6400+ -> phenom x4 965. zalman 9700. my old temps where 35c at idle and 50 at load but the 965 is 48c idle and 60c full load.i just dont get it!

Are lil high imho, I had a 9700 and I have changed for temps








I have Venomous-x now, my 940BE is 140w and my FULL temps is more lower of ur IDLE temp


----------



## offroadz

I am also a fellow owner of a asus m2n32-sli deluxe motherboard. I swtiched from a 6400+ to a athlon II x4 640 and my temps are around 39 idle - 55 full load, seems high to me.


----------



## Carm

Well, I ordered a new case today to see if that will help any. When I transplant I'll attempt to reseat the heatsink, never did that before though, only used the pre-applied paste.

What is the max temp for a Phenom II x4 945 95w C3? I'm getting conflicting answers googling. Some are saying 62c, others are saying 71c, which is it?


----------



## Tirade

I uninstalled my nvidia drivers, system tools and re-downloaded them. Once i did that, the profiles i made to set multipliers at 17x or 18x worked on reboot.

I think my old profiles i had before i put my 970 BE in, somehow corrupted with the new CPU install.

As for unlocking multiplier in system tools.
1.Make sure power options in control panel>Hardware and Sound>Power Options and select Power Plan > High Performance
2.In bios set multiplier at 18x

Reboot and when you in windows, open nvidia performance and you should be able to select your 4 cores and multipliers and change them.

My Phenom II 970 BE works perfectly but i have noticed when i change the DRAM setting to 1T i cannot POST.

I will be double checking this but it also may be when i enabled Q Fan control, 1 or the other is stopping me post and i have to reset my CMOS.


----------



## Gyro

@ Tirade, you will have a hard time getting 1T to work on DDR2.
2T is recommended.

Good luck

And for you guys/gals that are getting high temps with your new x4,try redoing the thermal paste.You should be able to just see the lettering on the cpu through the paste,if you can't ,it's to thick.I mean like rice paper thin! LESS IS BETTER
And set cpu Q-fan control to optimal for best results.

Here are a couple of guides,
non HDT;http://www.techpowerup.com/printarticle.php?id=134
HDT;http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...1&limitstart=5

Good luck

Gyro

And ps; I see a lot of help being dished out here lately but not a lot of rep.








Come on guys,hit that little rep button if someone helps you.


----------



## crash01

Gyro, I have click on ur rep a lot of times ago


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crash01*


Gyro, I have click on ur rep a lot of times ago










Thanks, but it's not about me ,a lot of the newer members have been helping others too.
It's just another way to say thanks.

Gyro


----------



## xtac_inside

I'm saying, the m2n32 is on fire! (and i don't mean the cpu temps







) heheh


----------



## kakasensei

i just found out that from leaving my case open i lowered cpu temps by 5-10c on my mid tower case


----------



## Jerm357

Quick memory question... I want to get some more memory for my PC so I can have 4gb. Now, I know the whole 32 vs 64 windows thing and will be running 64 windows 7 once I do, but what I need to know is...

Right now I have the memory in my sig and I would like to just buy another kit of the same thing from Newegg. Will it be ok to do this and have all 4 memory slots filled? Will this cause any preformance hits getting to 4gb like this? I really dont want to spend twice the amount of money for 2 x 2gb sticks when I already have 2gb installed.


----------



## Carm

Quick question, I'm getting paranoid about cpu temps and want to make sure I'm looking at things right before reinstalling the heatsink, applying paste myself, which I've never done.

Attached below is HWMonitor info with temps. The item labeled TMPIN0, circled in red, reads 49c idle on the desktop, this temp is the same in the bios listed as CPU. Is this the temp I should be concerned with and should it be a lot lower, or is it the Core Temps listed lower in the pic at 32c idle what I should be concerned with?


----------



## crash01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jerm357*


Quick memory question... I want to get some more memory for my PC so I can have 4gb. Now, I now the whole 32 vs 64 windows thing and will be running 64 windows 7 once I do, but what I need to know is...

Right now I have the memory in my sig and I would like to just buy another kit of the same thing from Newegg. Will it be ok to do this and have all 4 memory slots filled? Will this cause any preformance hits getting to 4gb like this? I really dont want to spend twice the amount of money for 2 x 2gb sticks when I already have 2gb installed.


Buy other 2x1gb if u have 4slots (2busy with ur ram already







).
Ur OS will see (if 32bit) only 3.5-3.75gb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carm*


Quick question, I'm getting paranoid about cpu temps and want to make sure I'm looking at things right before reinstalling the heatsink, applying paste myself, which I've never done.

Attached below is HWMonitor info with temps. The item labeled TMPIN0, circled in red, reads 49c idle on the desktop, this temp is the same in the bios listed as CPU. Is this the temp I should be concerned with and should it be a lot lower, or is it the Core Temps listed lower in the pic at 32c idle what I should be concerned with?




Well, HWmonitor says that I have 120C on TMPIN2...








Have u tried Everest? Same values?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kakasensei*


i just found out that from leaving my case open i lowered cpu temps by 5-10c on my mid tower case


Does it help any if you leave the front bay door open?Do you have a fan/s in the front?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jerm357*


Quick memory question... I want to get some more memory for my PC so I can have 4gb. Now, I now the whole 32 vs 64 windows thing and will be running 64 windows 7 once I do, but what I need to know is...

Right now I have the memory in my sig and I would like to just buy another kit of the same thing from Newegg. Will it be ok to do this and have all 4 memory slots filled? Will this cause any preformance hits getting to 4gb like this? I really dont want to spend twice the amount of money for 2 x 2gb sticks when I already have 2gb installed.


As crash01 said get another OCZ 1x2gb set that matches your first set and you'll be good. 
I run OCZ platinum 4x1gb Rev 1 in my M2N32 with no troubles and it oc'ed well too.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carm*


Quick question, I'm getting paranoid about cpu temps and want to make sure I'm looking at things right before reinstalling the heatsink, applying paste myself, which I've never done.

Attached below is HWMonitor info with temps. The item labeled TMPIN0, circled in red, reads 49c idle on the desktop, this temp is the same in the bios listed as CPU. Is this the temp I should be concerned with and should it be a lot lower, or is it the Core Temps listed lower in the pic at 32c idle what I should be concerned with?




That 's a little high yes.Any way you can add a fan any where.
Are you using the stock cooler?
Look at kakasensei's post above,I think some of these high temps you guys are getting can be blamed partly on poor case ventilation. 
You should be able to use C&Q with the x4 945 too.
I prefer the plastic wrap on the finger method for applying the TIM,just put a 1/2 grain of rice sized drop on the cpu and spread it as thin as possible,covering the entire IHS.
You should be able to just see the writing on the cpu through the paste.
Too thick and your temps will be worse.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tirade*


I uninstalled my nvidia drivers, system tools and re-downloaded them. Once i did that, the profiles i made to set multipliers at 17x or 18x worked on reboot.

I think my old profiles i had before i put my 970 BE in, somehow corrupted with the new CPU install.

As for unlocking multiplier in system tools.
1.Make sure power options in control panel>Hardware and Sound>Power Options and select Power Plan > High Performance
2.In bios set multiplier at 18x

Reboot and when you in windows, open nvidia performance and you should be able to select your 4 cores and multipliers and change them.

My Phenom II 970 BE works perfectly but i have noticed when i change the DRAM setting to 1T i cannot POST.

I will be double checking this but it also may be when i enabled Q Fan control, 1 or the other is stopping me post and i have to reset my CMOS.


Congrats on getting a x4 970 up and running









Can you post a cpu-z validation please.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carm*


Well, I ordered a new case today to see if that will help any. When I transplant I'll attempt to reseat the heatsink, never did that before though, only used the pre-applied paste.

What is the max temp for a Phenom II x4 945 95w C3? I'm getting conflicting answers googling. Some are saying 62c, others are saying 71c, which is it?


70c, see here http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AM...FGMBOX%29.html.

Good luck with your transplant,hope all goes well.

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Triple Post, sorry


----------



## Tirade

I thought i did post a CPU validation earlier in this thread. Thanks for informing me that 1T is not possible with DDR2.

Whats the best ram timings which are kinda tight? There is so many new bios settings for Ram on this new bios i am very lost..lol
I wanted to ask, will 1066 Ram work on this board as its shown in bios now with this new cpu?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1493872
Link for validation


----------



## N2Gaming

Tirade. The best advice for learning what timings to adjust in the bios would be for you to open op CPU-Z and look at the memory timings tab so show what your current timings are and for what specific timings. Take a look at the image below for timings and you will see what I'm talking about. Only mess w/the timings you see in this screen shot and you should be good to go.

Anthing over say 900MHz would probably need to be adjusted to timings of about 5-5-5-15-2T for 4 populated Ram slots and 5-5-5-15-1T for only two populated Ram slots. For ram running at 900Mhz or slower you may be able to get away w/timings of 4-4-4-12-2T or 1T respectively depending oh how good of ram chips you have and how well the IMC is capable of handling DDR2 Ram timings.


----------



## kakasensei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Does it help any if you leave the front bay door open?Do you have a fan/s in the front?

Gyro


i two exhuast fans ,on the rear and top of my case no fans in front. hence i opened the side of my case. opening the front door didnt do much as well.


----------



## Xyxyll

Looks like I'm joinin the club!

Picked up a M2N32SLI-Deluxe about a year ago with an Athlon 64 X2 6400+, and have been pretty pleased. Just last week decided to change things up a bit, so the 6400+ is on ebay, and yesterday I popped in a new Phenom II X4 940BE. I've never done any overclocking before, so this will be a good start.

Here's my big question for the M2N community: What CPU cooler are you running with your 125W CPU?

My setup came with the Zerotherm BTF90, and while the mechanical engineering degree tells me this is a damn efficient cooler, it's orientation is horrendous in the M2N32 (vertical and pushing air down on the gfx card). Even with the side of the case off, my in-case ambient temperatures are 40Â°C minimum (cores 43-45Â°C min). I'm going to try to reorient it into a horizontal position, but I will undoubtedly have to clip off or bend some of the fins.


----------



## crash01

Wait wait, 940BE on AM2 is 140W, not 125W









I had 9700 on 6000, now I have venomous-x and works very good. Also TRUE could be a good thing, because is very similar (search reviews) to venomous and costs less.
Remember that if u have rams with hearsink, u could have problem with cooler









p.s. I don't know who put me rep, but thx


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kakasensei*


i two exhuast fans ,on the rear and top of my case no fans in front. hence i opened the side of my case. opening the front door didnt do much as well.


If you can stick a fan in the front to supply some fresh air.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crash01*


p.s. I don't know who put me rep, but thx










Open your user cp,it has a list of all your rep.

Gyro


----------



## Hindsight

So my M3n-32 SLI deluxe board is limping badly. I posted about it somewhere around here the other day. Its acting like a video card problem (screen flashes when certain colors are displayed in browser/applications, various pixels on the screen are randomly colored etc) but I swapped video cards, swapped video card slots, flashed bios, cleared cmos, ran mem-test, etc, and nothing made any change. So that really only leaves the motherboard as the problem. Oh yeah, the problem even exists on the logo of the bios splash screen so it's not an OS issue.

I already have parts for my new system, and since I do, I'm going to bake the motherboard and see if that fixes it. If so, I'll have a dedicated folding rig. I'll post results here.

If anyone has had the same issues I have with the board, I'd appreciate any words of wisdom before I go through with the bake.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crash01* 
Wait wait, 940BE on AM2 is 140W, not 125W









I don't think this is correct^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hindsight* 
So my M3n-32 SLI deluxe board is limping badly. I posted about it somewhere around here the other day. Its acting like a video card problem (screen flashes when certain colors are displayed in browser/applications, various pixels on the screen are randomly colored etc) but I swapped video cards, swapped video card slots, flashed bios, cleared cmos, ran mem-test, etc, and nothing made any change. So that really only leaves the motherboard as the problem. Oh yeah, the problem even exists on the logo of the bios splash screen so it's not an OS issue.

I already have parts for my new system, and since I do, I'm going to bake the motherboard and see if that fixes it. If so, I'll have a dedicated folding rig. I'll post results here.

If anyone has had the same issues I have with the board, I'd appreciate any words of wisdom before I go through with the bake.

I don't see how the mobo can cause this and I would test GPU's a little more or power supply. Did you test your system using a differenc CPU? Test every single componant prior to baking your mobo. Further more I would avoid baking your Mobo at all costs and try to find a heat gun and use that to heat up the chip you suspect is causing this problem so you don't end up w/melted plastic or other problems like a cooked bios etc etc.


----------



## crash01

N2Gaming, If i open hwmonitor, under "powers (cpu)" i can read "max 135.20W"


----------



## Hindsight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I don't see how the mobo can cause this and I would test GPU's a little more or power supply. Did you test your system using a differenc CPU? Test every single componant prior to baking your mobo. Further more I would avoid baking your Mobo at all costs and try to find a heat gun and use that to heat up the chip you suspect is causing this problem so you don't end up w/melted plastic or other problems like a cooked bios etc etc.


I know, I have been thinking the same thing. It doesn't make sense. I did re-seat my CPU which didn't fix anything. The only things I haven't done are move my video card into another computer and test it there (but since two diff video cards do the same thing in this computer, I don't see how it could be it), and test another power supply.

What bios do I need to run (and do I need to do anything else) to run a dual core AM3 Regor in this computer? That's the only other CPU I have.


----------



## Xyxyll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crash01*


Wait wait, 940BE on AM2 is 140W, not 125W









I had 9700 on 6000, now I have venomous-x and works very good. Also TRUE could be a good thing, because is very similar (search reviews) to venomous and costs less.
Remember that if u have rams with hearsink, u could have problem with cooler









p.s. I don't know who put me rep, but thx










HWMonitor says 140W for me as well, but from what I can tell, AMD never made a 140W 940. That being said... it's possible that it only operates at 125W at the lower range of voltage (.875V). My Vcore is 1.36.

I looked at the TRUE Copper the other day and it looks amazing, but I'd be a little concerned with it interfering with the NB heatsink. I trust your Venomous-X is in the horizontal position?


----------



## crash01

True copper is too weight, like 2kg








I thought TRUE Black or normal.

This is my

















My V.core is 1.328


----------



## Hindsight

Here's what I have tried:

- Re-seated CPU
- Flashed bios to latest official
- Flashed bios to 5001 version
- Re-seated RAM
- Memtest
- Swapped video card from GTX 260 to 7800
- Swapped video card slots
- Swapped another video card (ATI 5450)
- Changed power supply
- Swapped CPU to AMD Regor 3.2ghz. Processor worked great in the mobo, but problem still exists.

Looks like its going in the oven.... I will report back here shortly.


----------



## Xyxyll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hindsight*


Here's what I have tried:

- Re-seated CPU
- Flashed bios to latest official
- Flashed bios to 5001 version
- Re-seated RAM
- Memtest
- Swapped video card from GTX 260 to 7800
- Swapped video card slots
- Swapped another video card (ATI 5450)
- Changed power supply
- Swapped CPU to AMD Regor 3.2ghz. Processor worked great in the mobo, but problem still exists.

Looks like its going in the oven.... I will report back here shortly.


There's always value in revisiting the stupid possibilities. You tried a different monitor? Different DVI/HDMI cable?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crash01*


True copper is too weight, like 2kg








I thought TRUE Black or normal.

This is my

















My V.core is 1.328


That's exactly what I needed to see. Thanks!


----------



## crash01

welcome








I dont know if fits also 140mm fans, I could try








First and second slot of ram are under Ven-x, so remember what I have told about heatsink of rams









p.s. thx gyro for rep


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hindsight*


I know, I have been thinking the same thing. It doesn't make sense. I did re-seat my CPU which didn't fix anything. The only things I haven't done are move my video card into another computer and test it there (but since two diff video cards do the same thing in this computer, I don't see how it could be it), and test another power supply.

What bios do I need to run (and do I need to do anything else) to run a dual core AM3 Regor in this computer? That's the only other CPU I have.


you should be able to run almost any AM3 CPU w/the latest bios which can be found on the OP of the club.

Have you tried to use a different monitor or checking the cabling to your monitor? This of course excludes any six core CPU's.


----------



## Hindsight

Yeah, I tried diff monitor and also connected this monitor to my other PC. Monitor works fine on other PC.

Just baked the board then let it cool completely. Board still works but the issue persists. Ah well.


----------



## xtac_inside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hindsight*


Yeah, I tried diff monitor and also connected this monitor to my other PC. Monitor works fine on other PC.

Just baked the board then let it cool completely. Board still works but the issue persists. Ah well.


Man i had the same exact problems with my sister's pc, and when i swapped video cards problem was solved.

If you're sure that it's not the gpu(1st suspect) or ram(sometimes 2nd suspect), then you might have a rare case of "paint your mobo blue and throw it into the sea" scenario...

I saw the things you tried and i must say it's weird


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crash01*


N2Gaming, If i open hwmonitor, under "powers (cpu)" i can read "max 135.20W" 










nope. it might say that but it is not right.. mine says 140.40w and it is wrong..

http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...il.aspx?id=509

there is my proof.. 125w, 62*C max


----------



## N2Gaming

Keep in mind any time you overclock your cpu you are increasing the amount of wattage the cpu will use and draw from the mobo. It depending on how much you overclock your cpu and the more you push it the more watts it draws.


----------



## crash01

I know, but I can read 135w in stock









Anyway, tomorrow or next day i will mount an SSD, maybe F60 on this m2n32sli







or raid of velociraptor (i have one already)


----------



## Hindsight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtac_inside*


Man i had the same exact problems with my sister's pc, and when i swapped video cards problem was solved.


I know right..... I would have bet $100 it was the video card. When it first started happening, I didn't even question it. I just started to fill out the EVGA RMA form before realizing they require you to open and complete a tech support case before they will accept the RMA, so I figured I'd have my ducks in a row first and ensure it was the card.

Oh well.... at least I have another system waiting to be built. All I need to start the build is for UPS Mail Innovations to deliver my RAM









Thank to all who offered advice.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


you should be able to run almost any AM3 CPU w/the latest bios which can be found on the OP of the club.


 This of course excludes any six core CPU's.


----------



## Xyxyll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crash01*


welcome








I dont know if fits also 140mm fans, I could try








First and second slot of ram are under Ven-x, so remember what I have told about heatsink of rams









p.s. thx gyro for rep










My RAM doesn't have heatsinks.









BTW, did a little research, and it looks like the Ven-X outperforms the 120Ex and the TRUE Copper. I'm finding it cheaper too (~$30), so looks like I'll be goin Ven-X this holiday season.


----------



## Xyxyll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Keep in mind any time you overclock your cpu you are increasing the amount of wattage the cpu will use and draw from the mobo. It depending on how much you overclock your cpu and the more you push it the more watts it draws.


I don't know how reliable this reading is, but SiSoftware Sandra just claimed my CPU pulled ~170W in a CPU benchmark (at stock clock 3GHz). I'm still learning my way around the software, so I can't tell you much more.


----------



## crash01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyxyll*


My RAM doesn't have heatsinks.









BTW, did a little research, and it looks like the Ven-X outperforms the 120Ex and the TRUE Copper. I'm finding it cheaper too (~$30), so looks like I'll be goin Ven-X this holiday season.


The difference between TRUE120 Rev C. and Ven-X is not enough to justify the 20 euros (in italy) of difference, imho.
Remember to buy fans with a lot of pressure mm/H2O, not high cfm








I have a friend with True on 940BE, my same fans, v.core near and same clock and my temp is lower than 3-4C.









thx for rep


----------



## MRocha

hello friends, I am new to the forum, I follow the posts from the number 425.
But I have a doubt and I think I'm in the right place. I'm thinking of exchanging it for a 965 or 970, but have some questions that do not stop.
1) Users of 965 and 970 use the computer for many hours?
2) How many months have already installed the processor and running?
3) They use a program that requires more processing type games?
4) What is the maximum TDP real that this board supports?
5)The 970 is my choice, but for sure not to burn the mobo the 945 is the right choice?
ps: sorry for my english is not my native language.


----------



## xtac_inside

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MRocha* 
hello friends, I am new to the forum, I follow the posts from the number 425.
But I have a doubt and I think I'm in the right place. I'm thinking of exchanging it for a 965 or 970, but have some questions that do not stop.
1) Users of 965 and 970 use the computer for many hours?
2) How many months have already installed the processor and running?
3) They use a program that requires more processing type games?
4) What is the maximum TDP real that this board supports?
5)The 970 is my choice, but for sure not to burn the mobo the 945 is the right choice?
ps: sorry for my english is not my native language.

hello









I got the 965 and i run it 100% stable at 3.78 ghz about 10days now. I'm sure it can go higher but i didn't try. You can OC it very easy just by increasing the multiplier and maybe a tiny bit of cpu voltage. (old days OC ftw







)

If you're going to OC, 965 and 970 have no difference in my opinion. 965 is @3.4 stock, [email protected] stock. And if you're going to install one of those you will put those values manually either way(through nvidia tools so why not increasing multi +1 on the 965 and make it 970)

Either way make sure you don't have stock cooling because you will have high temps. people have increased temps even with low-end after market coolers.

Anyway the phenom II will be a very good upgrade for your rig. You will get this from other m2n32 owners too i'm sure. Just make sure you read all the guides etc, to make sure you know what you're doing and have a smooth installation


----------



## MRocha

Hi friend, thanks for the reply, but I want to make sure that the motherboard secure a good processor. How many hours you use your computer each day? I wish I had an average usage of other users. There are two users who have validated the 965 to 140w (DannyOcean and onebums_sulsa) how long these computers are working?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MRocha*


Hi friend, thanks for the reply, but I want to make sure that the motherboard secure a good processor. How many hours you use your computer each day? I wish I had an average usage of other users. There are two users who have validated the 965 to 140w (DannyOcean and onebums_sulsa) how long these computers are working?


All the validations on the front page have dates at the top.
That should give you an idea how long they have been running.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## White Hawk

Hello all. I do hope this isn't a really bloody daft question, but I have an Asus M2N-SLI mainboard (non deluxe model), and I happen to be coming into possession of an AMD Phenom II X4 955.

I know that this board can take a 945, but it seems a lot of information out there is muddled, and it can be hard to pin other people's ventures down to the appropriate mainboard. In one case, I read on for several minutes with rising hope in a thread with M2N-SLI and X4 955 in the title, only to realise that the poster's CPU-Z results listed his board as "M2N-SLI Deluxe".

I cannot see any evidence that a Phenom II X4 955 has even been tried in the non-deluxe version of this board, but there are many pages to trawl through, and I may be missing something.

So, to the question: do I have even the slimmest chance of making this work?

I'm running an Athlon X2 6400+ in this board at the moment, and I'm weighing up the pros and cons of buying a new board (which would obviously entail purchasing new RAM, et al) sooner, or seeing if a little experimentation will yield rewarding returns.

Any little (or large) tips would be thoroughly appreciated, as well as any cries of "you crazy fool".

Please accept my apologies for not posting a CPU-Z validation link just yet - it seems a little intrusive somehow. I'll post one upon my return at some point, I promise.

One more thing - don't be afraid to dazzle, as I'm and IT engineer and a PC hobbyist by nature, so there's no need to tread softly. Give it to me straight and tell me if I'm just going to be disappointed regardless of tech savvy.

Of course, if I go ahead and try it, whether it does work out (however worked-around or throttled) or fail utterly, I will happily share my experience right here. Feel free to wish me luck.

Edit: I should point out that I have never had much confidence in the board (it was a poor choice at the time, IMHO, and I should have done more homework), but cooling and power will not be a problem - I actually spent a little more money on the PSU and heat sink in the name of longevity. The engine might be ageing, but the shocks are in good shape - this is solely a question of whether it's worth even trying to plonk a new lump in there.


----------



## Gyro

@White Hawk, With bios 5001 and the nvtools it should work.
It has the same cpu support as the M2N-sli dlx.
See the spreadsheet on the first page for AM3 install instructions.(x4 955/965/970?)
Just remember this guide was written before bios 5001,so just replace older references to the most up to date ones for your hardware.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## White Hawk

Forgive me if I seem dense, but I thought the 5001 BIOS was for the M2N-SLI Deluxe?


----------



## Xyxyll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *White Hawk* 
Forgive me if I seem dense, but I thought the 5001 BIOS was for the M2N-SLI Deluxe?

Nope works for yours too!

http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...Language=en-us

Search CPU Using: Motherboard
Type: SocketAM2/AM2+/AM3
Name: M2N-SLI

Shows the AM3 Phenom II x4 945 as supported with the 5001 BIOS. It doesn't say the 955, but other people on this thread have had success with the 955.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *White Hawk* 
Forgive me if I seem dense, but I thought the 5001 BIOS was for the M2N-SLI Deluxe?

It's a different bios, but the same version number.
There is a link for bios' on the data sheet on the front page.
You may want to add some sort of cooling to the mosfet area of your board too. http://www.enzotechnology.com/mos-c1.htm

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## xtac_inside

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MRocha* 
Hi friend, thanks for the reply, but I want to make sure that the motherboard secure a good processor. How many hours you use your computer each day? I wish I had an average usage of other users. There are two users who have validated the 965 to 140w (DannyOcean and onebums_sulsa) how long these computers are working?

Sorry for taking this long to answer









I believe the only problem you may find in your way of upgrading this mobo will be the temps and not the watt. As you can see by many users, as shown in the validation links, some have cpu [email protected]+. Only problem you might have in this section would be to have a low output psu (actually one that is on its limit's in your current rig) so that it wouldn't take the slight change in watt consumption. But it is such a small difference in comsumption that i wouldn't be thinking of that. unless you really are on your limits. (ex.450w?)

Motherboard's aspect alone;can handle it

as for me, i might have it running for 20 hours a day. some days when i leave it downloading at night. But i don't do that often cause i'm afraid of that electric bill heheh. But i believe 10hours per day is a bit normal for my pc. Also i tried everest's stability test one night to make sure. It was as steady as it gets.

Aside from temps and your fear of watt, make sure you got what you need to do to install that cpu. It is the only difficult thing in the whole case

edit* i just remembered something! the Phenom X4 9950 was 140w... And a lot of m2n32 users got the 9950 BE. so i think this alone answers about the watt


----------



## xtac_inside

Quote:


Originally Posted by *White Hawk* 
Forgive me if I seem dense, but I thought the 5001 BIOS was for the M2N-SLI Deluxe?

Sorry for my double posting..

White Hawk i think the only difference that counts, between our mobos is the chipset.(correct me if wrong) deluxe has the 590, while m2n has the 560. The only basic difference between these 2 is pci-express speeds. While you can run one card fine, you can't run 2 on x16 speeds. you're limited to x8. Other differences are the onboard audio and number of sata slots etc.

There is no difference in fsb, both @1000mhz with hyper transport(2000 MT/s)

So i also believe you can have it up and running.

edit* found this in a site "Sep 22, 2010"

Quote:

AM2 (non-plus) does not support HyperTransport 3.0 or the split power planes used by Phenom II. So you're limited to HT2.0 and it can't put the CPU cores and the IMC to sleep separately. That's the only difference between AM2 and AM2+ that I know of.
...
Yes, which means that the processors that actually require the split power planes will not work on the AM2 (non-plus) boards. So in practice, the best processor you can put on them is the 945; the 955/965/970 won't work, and neither will the Thubans.
A friend of mine also did this recently by the way: he bought a Phenom II X4 945 and put it on his Asus M2N-SLI (AM2), replacing his old Phenom X4 9850. Works pretty sweet he says. I'd do the same with my M2N-E but I'm broke, so I asked him to sell his 945 to me when he upgrades to Bulldozer next year. :^)
---from asus.com-->

Quote:

m2n-sli:Support AMDÂ® Socket AM2+/ AM2
My opinion: They said the same about the m2n32 deluxe, but we run the 965 etc just fine. the guys in the post i found didn't check that the 9850 is ALSO am2+ (hypertransport 3.0) So everyone is sprouting bull****









In the end the choice is yours









this site->http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...?EdpNo=4113252
sell the m2n sli with the 9850BE,(HT 3.0) as well. this also confirms that cpus with HT 3.0 (ex.965) works.
Hope i helped a bit


----------



## MRocha

Hi xtac, thanks again for your attention, just one more detail, it is essential to use another cooler or can I use the stock? Since I opted for the 970 but I will change it only at the end of the month.


----------



## White Hawk

Thanks for the answers. I think a cooling solution for the chipset would be a good idea regardless, so may well look into that (on a couple of the hottest summer days, despite fairly normal temps on the CPU, I did get some unstable behaviour last year).

I chickened out. I managed to wrangle a swap for a Phenom II X4 945 instead, so at least I can play with an established working set up. I played with the idea of going for a 940be, but I don't rate this board for overclocking.

I have a 700W quad-rail PSU and triple copper heat-piped CPU cooler, so I'm not overly worried about power or temperatures there. The board's capacity to deliver that power on the other hand... :/

I discovered the x8 PCI-e problem only after I plonked two 1GB 8800GTs in there. As mentioned, I really should have done my homework.

The machine benches pretty much as expected for the configuration, despite the bottlenecks (CPU and PCI-e width). After the CPU, the only further upgrade I'm considering, hardware wise, is replacing the akimbo 8800GTs with something a little more up to date. Beyond that, I'm thinking it might be time to start planning what to base the next build on.

Edit: BTW, the latest BIOS listed for my board is the 1103 beta. ?o.0?


----------



## xtac_inside

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MRocha* 
Hi xtac, thanks again for your attention, just one more detail, it is essential to use another cooler or can I use the stock? Since I opted for the 970 but I will change it only at the end of the month.

MRocha you will definitely need a cooler other than stock.The stock cpu fan, raises RPM to 6750! it is really loud and temps are really high(it will pass the safe range). I think in some previous posts some people mentioned some good ones, or look at some benchmarks and find the best efficiency/price for your self.

White Hawk, chances are that your mobo will run with even higher cpu, but indeed the only validated till now is the 945.Anyway the 945 is fine too. And i'm sure you'll be able to overclock it a bit too. 5-10% at least is always doable
*edit 5001 should be there, i think under that 1103. Check if it's on a different OS version. I think it didn't have windows7 in there :-/ but windows 7 have backwards compatibility so you're ok

*edit2







btw! before and after a bios update, clear your cmos. in m2n32 there is a jumper near the battery(under video card),just change it's position and leave it for a minute, then change it back.(power cable off) This to make sure you minimize risks of bios problems. if there is no jumper in m2n, just take the battery off, or if you don't want to, enter bios and load default (f5)


----------



## Xyxyll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xtac_inside* 
MRocha you will definitely need a cooler other than stock.The stock cpu fan, raises RPM to 6750! it is really loud and temps are really high(it will pass the safe range). I think in some previous posts some people mentioned some good ones, or look at some benchmarks and find the best efficiency/price for your self.

White Hawk, chances are that your mobo will run with even higher cpu, but indeed the only validated till now is the 945.Anyway the 945 is fine too. And i'm sure you'll be able to overclock it a bit too. 5-10% at least is always doable

Agreed. The 945 should be a very capable processor. It's too bad a 940 wasn't available (unlocked multiplier), but the 945 is still great!


----------



## Gyro

@White Hawk,

"M2N-SLI BIOS 1103
Fix it may take much time to boot with ATI Radeon 5850"

You only need 1103 if you have an ati 5850.
They just used a lower version number.

If you plan any ocing at all,I would put some sinks on the mosets first just to be safe.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## xtac_inside

bah, all that writing before made me bypass something.

phenom II 945 is AM3.
phenom II 940 is AM2+

if i was on your shoes, i would eat my shoes lol







I mean why would 945 work and 955 wouldn't :-/ i bet all these people just wouldn't risk it.
on the other hand the difference between those is small, and you leave some bucks for that gpu also.
Get that cpu up and running and you will see a new level of speed on your pc ^^
Don't think too much about it mate









but i must admit i did think a lot about it heheh


----------



## White Hawk

Thanks again for the tips. I am definitely looking into heat sinks for the main board. The chip set on this ageing board does tend to get rather warm, and no amount of cable management can facilitate adequate airflow for sink-less components.

I'm lumped with the 945 now, for better or for worse, and I'm looking forward to getting it installed.

You were absolutely right about the BIOS - for some reason, I ended up at a page with just the most recent BIOS release (one entry). Having looked again, the 5001 BIOS now sits directly beneath it in the full history list. Apple-oggies for the confusion.

I always perform a power-down clearance of CMOS after a BIOS update. I don't like to rely on the soft options in the flasher or the BIOS configuration screens alone. A battery-pull and re-configuration of the BIOS is one of the first steps I take in troubleshooting dead boards at work.
_____

I should point out that due to random occurrences of the 101 clock_watchdog ("interrupt not received on secondary processor") error with this CPU, I've been running this CPU slightly under-clocked since shortly after the build. Running the CPU just a tiny fraction under 3200MHz completely eradicated the issue, but seriously knocked my confidence in the board/CPU combination. After many weeks of experimentation and elimination (particularly of the graphics cards and RAM), and failing to find any faults even under serious stress testing, I just pinned it down to the hardware combination, nuances in the component quality/specifications, and bad luck.

Of course, it doesn't help that I'm running the widely-hated and untrusted Vista64 (which has also been blamed for manifesting the interrupt error). No, windows 7 was not an option when I built this, and it would have been pointless having all the DX10 hardware without the OS to drive it (Vista). I have been putting off upgrading to Win7 for monetary reasons and because I just have not got the time completely re-build my OS (my system is occupying a good 300GB on a .5TB drive with applications alone, though I would probably trim it down a bit on a rebuild).

I suspect that I might be dicing with the same issue again on the new CPU. It might even be worse, or even unusable, due to an otherwise difficult to detect fault with the board. Alternatively, it could be that I've had a 6400+ with one faulty core all along, and the new CPU will play nicely enough to bump it up a notch. I might even think about getting Win7 as a birthday present to myself before the end of the winter.

Everything else on this board overclocks nicely (had to in order to keep everything running at spec with the CPU throttled) and the graphics cards perform admirably even with the interface crippled. If I end up throttling the Phenom II X4, I'm still expecting considerable improvements over the Athlon64 X2 in most applications (ie- games that are quad-core optimised).

Sorry for all the waffle.


----------



## The Fryer

White Hawk, i went from a 5200+ x2 to my 940be, and even if i under clock my 940 to 2.0ghz it is still a huge difference. the extra two cores help open applications and programs much faster, and even if a game is not optimized for a quad it will still most of the time use all 4 cores and increase performance.

I wish you luck on your setup, and hope you like the change as much as i have.


----------



## crash01

Mhmh i have big big big question...where i can found AHCI voice in bios?
I dont find! Is enable from default?

Im using F60 now








thx


----------



## Xyxyll

My logic when it came to my recent upgrade from the X2 6400+ to the PII X4 940 was to get equal gaming performance (overclocking the 940BE to 3.2GHz) and improving productivity performance with the two additional cores for only about $20 (sold the 6400+ on eBay for $75 and bought the 940 for $95). Haven't noticed a difference at all yet, but I know it's there.


----------



## Xyxyll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crash01* 
Mhmh i have big big big question...where i can found AHCI voice in bios?
I dont find! Is enable from default?

Im using F60 now








thx

What's the F60?

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## MRocha

Does anyone know why the 955, 965 and 970 heat up above normal on these boards (M2N *)? A friend of mine owns the M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 with CPU 965 and the temperatures are not high, it has a stock cooler and the temperature is around 44 Âº c.
ps: This CPU for example, fed the same voltage, should not present the same temperature?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crash01* 
Mhmh i have big big big question...where i can found AHCI voice in bios?
I dont find! Is enable from default?

Im using F60 now








thx

The 590 chipset does not have the AHCI option.It has a Silicon Image Sata controller.
The 570 chipset does have the AHCI option.It has a JMicron JMB363 Sata controller.

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MRocha* 
Does anyone know why the 955, 965 and 970 heat up above normal on these boards (M2N *)? A friend of mine owns the M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 with CPU 965 and the temperatures are not high, it has a stock cooler and the temperature is around 44 Âº c.
ps: This CPU for example, fed the same voltage, should not present the same temperature?


You have to remember these boards where designed for single and dual core cpu,s,long before quads came along and they only have one powerplane.

Unless you setup a second lower clocked profile with the nvtools(I think most are not) they are going to run at full clock and power,where as newer boards have dualplane power and can use C&Q.

I think that is where the high temps you are seeing are coming from.

My x3 720 runs warm too if I don't use C&Q.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## MRocha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
You have to remember these boards where designed for single and dual core cpu,s,long before quads came along and they only have one powerplane.

Unless you setup a second lower clocked profile with the nvtools(I think most are not) they are going to run at full clock and power,where as newer boards have dualplane power and can use C&Q.

I think that is where the high temps you are seeing are coming from.

My x3 720 runs warm too if I don't use C&Q.

Good luck

Gyro

But in theory should not present the same temperature? since the CPU supply voltage is the same? Or are they the same temperature but the sensor is mistakenly showing a higher temperature?


----------



## Tirade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MRocha* 
Does anyone know why the 955, 965 and 970 heat up above normal on these boards (M2N *)? A friend of mine owns the M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 with CPU 965 and the temperatures are not high, it has a stock cooler and the temperature is around 44 Âº c.
ps: This CPU for example, fed the same voltage, should not present the same temperature?

My 970 BE runs @ 25 Âºc stock and 36 Âºc @ 100% on all 4 cores with Prime.

I am using an aftermarket air cooling though, so it all depends on the airflow and ambient air where your pc is situated.

These Phenom's do like the cold though and when i recently done an overclock test upto 4.2Mhz, thus raising my vcore to 1.42v, my 100% load prime test gave me a Max temp of 43 Âº c but the ambient temp in my room was over 22 Âº c, so i consider it a good temp reading for an air cooling setup, but i do recommend another cooler.

I have a brand new Phenom II cooler that came with my 970 CPU which i may put in and test to see the difference in stock temperatures.


----------



## xtac_inside

White Hawk about that cpu error, did you ever try the AMD cpu hotfix? When i had the 6000+ in any windows version before win7 i had to install that.

The name was amd dual core optimizer. It had some timing errors between the cores that gave problems. In some games, i think witcher was one of them, that patch made really a difference


----------



## White Hawk

@ The Fryer: I agree, and fully expect a noticeable improvement in general gaming performance, particularly with the most demanding ones. I also have a few games with quad core CPUs listed as recommended spec that should really start to fly! I doubt the extra cores will make a substantial difference in day-to-day use (though larger CPU caches may make some difference there), but I have no complaints with the current performance level in this respect anyway.

@ xtac_inside: I did try the Dual Core Optimizer with no noticeable change. Unfortunately, the issue cropped up so unpredictably that I could go a week without problems even while gaming heavily, then I would get three in one evening. It would even happen sometimes while I was doing something undemanding like browsing the web. It was frustrating trying to replicate the BSoD reliably. I still have it installed (I think), but I might see if a more recent version has been released and experiment again.

Truthfully, I've leaned more and more toward the possibility of a flaky core or north bridge exacerbated by Vista resource demands than the infamous TLB erratum. I should know definitively after Christmas though.


----------



## crash01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
The 590 chipset does not have the AHCI option.It has a Silicon Image Sata controller.
The 570 chipset does have the AHCI option.It has a JMicron JMB363 Sata controller.

Gyro

Thx gyro!








With or without AHCI, my system is very more fast, like a rocket








Now boot takes 38seconds (soluto benchmark).


----------



## Psycowizerd




----------



## SchiTzo

Been away from the site for a while and don't have time to go thru the last 200 or so pages, but has anyone tried the hexa-core PII's in this board? I don't expect ot hear of it working but figured i'd ask.... would be great to stretch this board out longer

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SchiTzo* 
Been away from the site for a while and don't have time to go thru the last 200 or so pages, but has anyone tried the hexa-core PII's in this board? I don't expect ot hear of it working but figured i'd ask.... would be great to stratch this board out longer

Thanks in advance

Even the newer boards need a bios update to even boot with them,so I don't think they will ever work on these boards,as I think we have seen the last bios(5xxx) we will get.

Gyro


----------



## Psycowizerd

I've been told I would have to play with the core voltage and ram speed to put the PII 940 AM2+ on my board. Does anyone know what numbers would be good to start with. I'd hate to buy a brand new Quad core and cook it, or BSOD for two weeks trying to get it running.


----------



## raptor5150

I dropped a 940 in mine with no issues at all, i think my core voltage was set to auto in the bios also. I am running the newest bios also. I had a 6000+ in mine and its a HUGE gain in performance. Look at asus website and see if the 940 is supported on yours but may require a bios update. Good luck!


----------



## crash01

True, Black Edition has multi unlocked, so is very simple overclock respect a cpu not BE


----------



## Tirade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycowizerd*


I've been told I would have to play with the core voltage and ram speed to put the PII 940 AM2+ on my board. Does anyone know what numbers would be good to start with. I'd hate to buy a brand new Quad core and cook it, or BSOD for two weeks trying to get it running.


+1 on previous post. My 970BE worked straight away without changing anything in bios. I did put it upto 1.36v though as i read somewhere in this thread that you need a minimum of 1.33v and anything over 4ghz needs roughly 1.4+volts to work.

As for ram timings, i left mine at default and 1T timings seemed to give me BSOD , so left it at 2T but ram timings is a longer process to get tighter timings. I am running at 4-4-4-12-2T i think at the moment and default from bios is 5-5-5-18-2T ( as i recall)


----------



## dolen

So i Went out a got a Phenom II 955 BE for my M2N SLI DELUXE i have flash the bios to 5001 i it to 1.25v and to 16x

and this is my cpu-z
http://picasaweb.google.com/11435405...36347547924930

so what did i do to get this so mess up any help would be nice


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dolen*


So i Went out a got a Phenom II 955 BE for my M2N SLI DELUXE i have flash the bios to 5001 i it to 1.25v and to 16x

and this is my cpu-z
http://picasaweb.google.com/11435405...36347547924930

so what did i do to get this so mess up any help would be nice


Do you have the nvtools installed?
Have you followed the guide on the first page of this thread?
Answer these and we'' ll go from there.

Gyro


----------



## dolen

thanks got it it was a seting in systemtool that i need to change


----------



## dolen

ok so i cant delete it lol


----------



## Magnus Carnage

Hi:

I have a Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe which I thought I was going to have to give up to go with the Phenom quad cores. Fortunately, I stumbled onto this group and decided to see if I could get a Phenom II 945 working on my board. Lo and behold I did it (after a few harrowing incidents)! You guys rock!

One question though. I keep having to reset multuplier in the Nvidia system tool whenever I reboot. Is there a way to keep it where I want it?

Thanks again!


----------



## crash01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magnus Carnage* 
Hi:

I have a Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe which I thought I was going to have to give up to go with the Phenom quad cores. Fortunately, I stumbled onto this group and decided to see if I could get a Phenom II 945 working on my board. Lo and behold I did it (after a few harrowing incidents)! You guys rock!

One question though. I keep having to reset multuplier in the Nvidia system tool whenever I reboot. Is there a way to keep it where I want it?

Thanks again!

Welcome to the club!
Mhmh I dont understand ur question


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magnus Carnage*


Hi:

I have a Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe which I thought I was going to have to give up to go with the Phenom quad cores. Fortunately, I stumbled onto this group and decided to see if I could get a Phenom II 945 working on my board. Lo and behold I did it (after a few harrowing incidents)! You guys rock!

One question though. I keep having to reset multuplier in the Nvidia system tool whenever I reboot. Is there a way to keep it where I want it?

Thanks again!


You have to make profile in nvtools and set it to load at boot.
Do you even need the nvtools for the x4 945?

Gyro


----------



## Agent_kenshin

From what I have read before, im sure you don't need to use ntools if you have the 95w version 945 and have 5002 installed. They are pretty much drop in and you are good to go.

The only reason ntools would be needed is if you have the 125w c3 version 945


----------



## Magnus Carnage

Yeah, I got the 125 W before I found out there was a 95 W and it would have been easier to use. Oh well! I know just enough to be dangerous to myself. I will give the above a try.


----------



## hitoriko

if you have had any issues check my how to guide ln my sig below


----------



## dolen

ok so i got my 955 be run at the right settings. im still having a iusse of only being about to use a ps/2 keyboard to get to the bois im running 5001 any ideas on whats going on


----------



## kakasensei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dolen* 
ok so i got my 955 be run at the right settings. im still having a iusse of only being about to use a ps/2 keyboard to get to the bois im running 5001 any ideas on whats going on

for me when using a ps/2 keyboard you have to use 2468 for up down left right on the numpad to scroll through the bios


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Hello Everyone

Just posting to let you all know that my 970BE is now working

















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1515981

I did not have too many issues during my install. I did a complete reset of the CMOS after removing my X2 6400+, the CPU instantly booted. I was able to use a cheap PS/2 Keyboard to set all the needed options according to hitoriko's/Bigjohn's guide.

I decided to give windows 7 a try and was able to do a fresh install with the new chip in... took a while but got it installed. After tuning my power options to performance, I installed my GPU drivers and Nvidia System Tools and was able to set up the multi of each core without any issues.

I ran Prime95 for about 6 hours and had an error on 2 of my cores at about 3 hours in at stock clock. Gonna try messing around with a few settings later tonight. I left my memory ganged/unganged mode on auto that's one setting im gonna mess around with which brings me to the questions, which is best for this board? I currently have my voltage set a 1.36 in the CMOS and gonna try feeding it a little more.


----------



## Magnus Carnage

I got the Nvidia system too to work but now the computer freezes and the colors on my monitor look like what someone might see if they were tripping on LSD. Any thoughts?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magnus Carnage*


I got the Nvidia system too to work but now the computer freezes and the colors on my monitor look like what someone might see if they were tripping on LSD. Any thoughts?


Hmmm







Maybe put the blunts, booze & hallucinogens down and sober up a bit.









Then try to bake your GFX card to fix it if the funny colors are still there.


----------



## Sgread

Hey Everyone, new member here.


----------



## dolen

ok here my cpu-z link


----------



## Carm

I have a question about the m2n32 sli deluxe MB. On the motherboard near the battery there are two 3 pin connectors labeled PWR_Fan and CHIP_Fan, can these be used to hook up regular case fans? My other 4 Chassis fan connectors are full.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carm* 
I have a question about the m2n32 sli deluxe MB. On the motherboard near the battery there are two 3 pin connectors labeled PWR_Fan and CHIP_Fan, can these be used to hook up regular case fans? My other 4 Chassis fan connectors are full.

Yes, you can connect any fan to them.


----------



## Tirade

For people having problems accessing options in bios ( i am using Bios 5002 with a 970BE), just click your Num Lock button so its enabled and for some strange reason you can access your bios options normally.

Also Keshin, you installed the 970, but from your CPU-Z, it says you have it @ 1.392v - 201.98 x 17.5???

I currently have mine at 1.36v which is a lower volts than yours and a faster mhz clock ((I have mine @ 210.2 x 18 to give 3784mhz @1.36v))

but i can overclock past 4000Mhz easily if i up it to 1.42v+ and the temperature difference is not that much if you have a good cooler.

I don't understand why your raised the volts up that far, you only need 1.33v to get the standard chip default speed anyway.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

I don't know why, but CPU-Z is reporting my CPU voltage so high, I only had it set at 1.36 in the CMOS.

I have since then set my cpu to 1.33 and cpu-z still reports it at around 1.36 so basically I am gonna go by what is says in the CMOS. Good news is, I have gotten it to run prime 95 stable for a good 16 hours at this setting and at 18x multi. Also hard set my ram mode to unganged since from what I have read this is better for multi threaded apps which I do run.

I am not really looking to do much overclocking at this time till my AS-5 has a bit of time to cure and from my experience, that will be in about a month or 2 before i see any real changes with my temps.


----------



## Xyxyll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin* 
I don't know why, but CPU-Z is reporting my CPU voltage so high, I only had it set at 1.36 in the CMOS.

I have since then set my cpu to 1.33 and cpu-z still reports it at around 1.36 so basically I am gonna go by what is says in the CMOS. Good news is, I have gotten it to run prime 95 stable for a good 16 hours at this setting and at 18x multi. Also hard set my ram mode to unganged since from what I have read this is better for multi threaded apps which I do run.

I am not really looking to do much overclocking at this time till my AS-5 has a bit of time to cure and from my experience, that will be in about a month or 2 before i see any real changes with my temps.

There's about a 0.3V overvolt between BIOS and reality, so you can lower the BIOS a bit more if you'd like.


----------



## cirial

Hey guys.. long time lurker. I also own a M2N32-SLI Deluxe. I'm running a modded bios of 2205. Right now I only have a 4800+ installed, but after finding this very helpful thread, I would like to go with something like a Phenom II X4 920 (I found a decent deal on newegg) for one. According to the table in the OP, it seems as though I could get away with a X4 940 without going past 2205 (since it looks like others have been capable).

I wouldnt worry about overclocking much. My M2N32-SLI has been rock solid for 4+ years now. Recently upgraded to a GTS 450 videocard, and I have 4x1GB of 4-4-4-12 Corsair XMS2 ram so I'm good to go on that front. I would just like to prolong upgraded for another year or two.

Anyone got any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cirial*


Hey guys.. long time lurker. I also own a M2N32-SLI Deluxe. I'm running a modded bios of 2205. Right now I only have a 4800+ installed, but after finding this very helpful thread, I would like to go with something like a Phenom II X4 920 (I found a decent deal on newegg) for one. According to the table in the OP, it seems as though I could get away with a X4 940 without going past 2205 (since it looks like others have been capable).

I wouldnt worry about overclocking much. My M2N32-SLI has been rock solid for 4+ years now. Recently upgraded to a GTS 450 videocard, and I have 4x1GB of 4-4-4-12 Corsair XMS2 ram so I'm good to go on that front. I would just like to prolong upgraded for another year or two.

Anyone got any thoughts or suggestions?



Buy a CPU with C3 stepping instead: They can be overclocked much higher.

You don't really need a newer BIOS for the Phenom II/Athlon II CPUs: I am currently running a Phenom II 555 at 4.1GHz with BIOS 2209 (and there is only minor differences between the 220x BIOSes). My CPU works just fine without the nvidia-tools too


----------



## Jerm357

I just bought some new memory for my M2N32 sli Deluxe board and I have a Phenom II X4 945 that is soon to be installed. I purchased a 4gb kit of OCZ DDR2 1066 PC2-8500 Platinum and I just want to make sure that this will run Ok on this board. From what I have read it will run at 1066mhz as long as I have a Phemom II installed and only run 2 sticks of 1066 ram. Am I right about this? Will this run fine on this board?

Oh, and I will be installing Win7 64 also.

Thanks


----------



## -bob-

Welcome everyone. I was wondering is it possible to run Phenom II x4 970 BE on M2N-SLi Deluxe mobo, I had it compared to 955 on the AMD website and apart from different clock speed they look exactly the same. 955 is officially supported with 5001 BIOS upgrade but 970 is not even mentioned anywhere. Have anyone tried this setup and can share his knowledge in these field. Thank you in advance


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jerm357* 
I just bought some new memory for my M2N32 sli Deluxe board and I have a Phenom II X4 945 that is soon to be installed. I purchased a 4gb kit of OCZ DDR2 1066 PC2-8500 Platinum and I just want to make sure that this will run Ok on this board. From what I have read it will run at 1066mhz as long as I have a Phemom II installed and only run 2 sticks of 1066 ram. Am I right about this? Will this run fine on this board?

Oh, and I will be installing Win7 64 also.

Thanks

Well to be honest some can get it to work others can't.
The good thing is you can can run it at 800mhz and oc with the fsb,which is what you will need to do any ways with the x4 945.
You can then put your other sticks of 800 in channel B and have 6gb ram.
The ocz plats are decent oc'ers too.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-bob-* 
Welcome everyone. I was wondering is it possible to run Phenom II x4 970 BE on M2N-SLi Deluxe mobo, I had it compared to 955 on the AMD website and apart from different clock speed they look exactly the same. 955 is officially supported with 5001 BIOS upgrade but 970 is not even mentioned anywhere. Have anyone tried this setup and can share his knowledge in these field. Thank you in advance

The 955/965's work on your board so the 970 should too.
If you look a few posts up Tirade and Agent_kenshin have 970's running on the 590 chipset.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Tirade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-bob-* 
Welcome everyone. I was wondering is it possible to run Phenom II x4 970 BE on M2N-SLi Deluxe mobo, I had it compared to 955 on the AMD website and apart from different clock speed they look exactly the same. 955 is officially supported with 5001 BIOS upgrade but 970 is not even mentioned anywhere. Have anyone tried this setup and can share his knowledge in these field. Thank you in advance

Your rig looks very similar to what i have Bob. Same power supply, similar graphic cards, m/board. The 970 installed flawlessly in mine with bios 5002. You just have to set the multiplier to 17/18 in bios 1st, if you want to use that multiplier in nvidia tools.

If you want a step by step guide or any other help, i or anyone here can give you advice.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigJohn44* 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's what you have to do to make it work. First, download the latest nVidia video driver for your 8800's (ver 191.07). The chipset on your mobo is nVidia as are your video cards. Once you install the latest video driver, it will automatically create the NVIDIA Control Panel which allows you to adjust monitor resolutions, sli, etc. Also download the NVIDIA System Tool Version 6.05---its about 85.4mbs. Install this program. The system tool software contains a program called the Performance Tool and it will integrate itself into the NVIDIA Control Panel. Open the control panel and you will see the menu selection for the performance tool. Click on it and it'll ask you to agree to not hold nvidia accountable, etc, etc. Agree and the performance feature will be available.

When you open the Control Panel you will have four selections (CPU, Motherboard, Memory and Video Card). Click on the CPU section at the top and you will find several adjustments for the cpu, to include dropdown selections for the four cores. Select the appropriate multiplier for each core (they should all be the same multiplier value). One thing to note here is you must set the highest multiplier level you want to use in the bios first---otherwise, the core settings in the Performance Tool only permit what was set in the bios (for example, if you set 16x in the bios, then up to 16x will be available in the performance tool---17x, 17.5x, 18x, 18.5x, etc). Click apply and it will adjust your cpu clock speeds. CPU-Z and all of the other measuring tools will now recognize all four cores and will give you the correct clock speeds.

The NVIDIA System Tool Ver 6.05 is the best tool that I found for unlocking the cores on the 955be with the M2N32 mobo. One other very important thing you must do is increase your CPU voltage to at least 1.35v, otherwise, your system will be unstable.

BigJohn44

First time post.

After installing the new processor and checking BIOS settings, all set to defaults as Auto, I was surprised to see that the CPU was only running at 800MHz both in BIOS and in Windows 7. After doing some Googling, and landing here, I found out this trick to using the NVIDIA control panel, but in order to really make this work, I had to override BIOS settings to allow for the proper voltages and CPU multiplier. For some reason I was thinking that the Auto settings should know what this processor's specs are and set speed accordingly. Apparently that is not the case and manual settings are required. If true, the home page of this thread should let people know that this procedure has to be followed to get the proper 3.4GHz settings, along with this information of telling the OS how to apply the speed settings?

When I ran the Windows 7 Performance Index test, I achieve a 7.4. Should that be closer to the max 7.9? I've seem others make mention of this. Perhaps I have to OC to get that?

Enough for now. I'll post back later after I have a bit more run time with the new setup and determine if the system is truly stable.

Thanks and cheers,
Carl


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


If true, the home page of this thread should let people know that this procedure has to be followed to get the proper 3.4GHz settings, along with this information of telling the OS how to apply the speed settings?


Welcome gr8sho,

See hi-lighted parts of pic below.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Welcome gr8sho,

See hi-lighted parts of pic below.

Good luck

Gyro

Thanks for the welcome, Gyro!

I stand corrected. as I had not read the AM3 installation link. Here were the magic points.

Quote:

- Change the Settings to Manual so you can adjust the CPU
- Change the CPU Voltage to at LEAST 1.33v
- Change the RAM Voltage to 2.1v (If you donâ€™t know your RAM Voltage leave on AUTO)
- Change the Multi to x16
In my case, I went for x17, but you probably knew that already.

Further up in the write-up the following is said.

Quote:

NOTE: FOR THIS TO WORK YOU MUST HAVE A NVIDIA GRAPHICS CARD IF YOU DONâ€™T ONCE AGAIN I CANT BE 100% THAT YOU WILL GET THIS TO WORK.
Again, I'm sure you know that an ATI based GPU works just fine.

It's too bad the BIOS settings aren't sticky so that the OS boot up benefits from the higher processor speed.

Overall this was a very modest investment to a 4yr old mobo that hopefully will allow the rig to last a bit longer.


----------



## Gyro

Ya the ati compatibility problem has been solved since the guide was written.

The cpu multi depends which cpu you are using.

For the ram voltage ,use the setting recommended for your ram.

You have to save a profile to load at windows startup.

from the guide- "Click apply and it will adjust your CPU clock speeds, now save profile, save the profile as BOOT â€" on the performance tab there is another option called profile policies click on that, then click on the second window WHEN THE FOLLOWING CONDITIONS ARE MET, select â€œThe system first starts windowsâ€ then click load profile and choose the boot profile, click apply."

that should get it to load at windows startup.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


For the ram voltage ,use the setting recommended for your ram.

You have to save a profile to load at windows startup.


Thanks.

About the RAM settings. total of 5GB. Mine are 5-5-5-18. Doesn't sound that great. I haven't really messed with this area. Is there anything to be gained be poking around this area?

C


----------



## Gyro

If you plan to oc by cpu multi alone,you won't need to do anything with the ram.
If you oc by fsb or both then you may need to adjust something, but you should be fine with 5-5-5-18. 
What voltage is the ram set at by the way?

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


What voltage is the ram set at by the way?

Gyro


In BIOS it's set to Auto. How to I check it from Windows, please? None of the utilities seem to provide that data.

_Speccy says it's 1.8V. Should I bump it up in BIOS?_

I changed voltage setting in BIOS to 2.1V, but Speccy amd CPU-Z both report 1.8V.

While I was in there I set memory to operate in Ganged mode..


----------



## -bob-

Hi Tirade. Thanks for your offer but due to unexpected expences I have to put the whole project on hold. Thank for your help.


----------



## cirial

The NVIDIA tools trick for the 800mhz bug for the Phenom II's, is that only for AM3 installations, or even if I bought one that is AM2+ I would have to trick it in Windows?


----------



## Xyxyll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cirial*


The NVIDIA tools trick for the 800mhz bug for the Phenom II's, is that only for AM3 installations, or even if I bought one that is AM2+ I would have to trick it in Windows?


The 940BE AM2+ was literally a drop in and boot up affair. It booted up immediately to 3GHz without me doing anything. I then adjusted the multipliers in BIOS to 3.2GHz.


----------



## cirial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyxyll;11643276*
> The 940BE AM2+ was literally a drop in and boot up affair. It booted up immediately to 3GHz without me doing anything. I then adjusted the multipliers in BIOS to 3.2GHz.


Perfect, thats exactly what I wanted to know


----------



## gr8sho

The nvidia control panel provides semi-automatic control of system performance. By contrast with my old X2 4200, CnQ was able to control the system power consumption in a reasonable way, very similar to what Intel is touting with its I7 architecture. Nominally the CPU would run at around 1GHz in idle mode and under load would ramp up to 2.2GHz. This setup was never cooled effectively and I saw temp spikes over 70 C when running CPU intensive applications, but it was reliable.

With the 125W 965BE in my system with stock cooler, it boots up with 4x clocks running at 800MHz. Vc = 1.36V. The cores run at about 39.5 C with no load. Fan speed is reasonable but noticeable. I've also had to resort to laying the case on its side with side panel removed to allow heat to escape the M2N32 more easily. It does make a difference.

When applying the 17x multiplier profile, overall coreclock speed is 3434MHz and the core temp is about 42.5 C with no load. Fan speed is again noticeable but reasonable.

Under 50% load, I'm seeing about 51.5 C running WinTV. Adding MP3 to iPod audiobook Conversion raised temp to about 54.0 C.

Running Prime95 in-place large FFT peaked at about 62 C when all 4 cores were at 100%. The small FFT test produced the greatest stress of 63 degrees C at 4500 RPM fan speed.

Allowing the system to idle now, it seems to have leveled off at 44 C @ 3500 RPM.

The 965BE set me back about 126USD as an upgrade (check eBay), and considering how quickly things become obsolete, it is a testament to the M2N32 for its staying power.

Carl


----------



## gr8sho

I've been experimenting with some different settings to reduce power and noise. Was looking into exploiting the Nvidia control panel profiling capability and realized I had lost ability to set CPU. I had forgotten that I had set the Win7 power plan to Balanced, which effectively disabled the CPU settings. The power plan must be set to High Performance in order for the Control Panel to be fully functional.

Just posting this here to hopefully safe time to others in case a senior moment happens.









Carl


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cirial;11643051*
> The NVIDIA tools trick for the 800mhz bug for the Phenom II's, is that only for AM3 installations, or even if I bought one that is AM2+ I would have to trick it in Windows?


the nvtools are only needed for the x4 955/965/970 cpu's.
As Xyxyll said all others should plug and play.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gzmi

I've been trying to get it clear whether it is possible to operate the Phenom II X4 945 125W on MSN32-SLI Deluxe (having right now BIOS v.2205) by just having the correct BIOS settings?

I have crawled throught the previous posts too but I need the final decision. My intention is not to overclock the CPU but only use it by the AMD specs.

Just got the CPU and runs only at 803 MHz.

Thanks in advance!

Tony,
Finland


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gzmi;11647753*
> I've been trying to get it clear whether it is possible to operate the Phenom II X4 945 125W on MSN32-SLI Deluxe (having right now BIOS v.2205) by just having the correct BIOS settings?
> 
> I have crawled throught the previous posts too but I need the final decision. My intention is not to overclock the CPU but only use it by the AMD specs.
> 
> Just got the CPU and runs only at 803 MHz.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Tony,
> Finland


ASUS only supports the 95w version of the 945 with 5002 BIOS. There is hope for you to get your 945 working properly

From what I understand, to get any Phenom II 125w working (with the exception of the 940) your going to have to use Nvidia System tools method to get your chip out of the 800 MHz mode

You can find Hitoriko&Bigjohn's AM3 installation Guide on the first page

Basically your going to have to set up a profile to set your multipliers and load them when windows loads. I found that overwriting the default profile in Ntools with my vaules makes windows load with them each time. Make sure you set your power profile in windows to Performance and AI tuning in the BIOS to manual so you can set the multi''s in Ntools.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gzmi;11647753*
> Just got the CPU and runs only at 803 MHz.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Tony,
> Finland


Tony, I just went through this process literally a few days ago.

From my personal experience I'm running BIOS 5002. The upgrade is quick and painless.

Make sure the BIOS sets CPU to a high enough multiplier. Bump the core voltage up to about 1.33V. Turn off any power management settings like AMD Live, CnQ, and C1E.

In Windows, make sure the power management profile is set to high performance. This step is crucial.

Install this: http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_system_tools_6.06.html

In Nvidia Control Panel > Performance > Device Settings, CPU tab, you should see Core Multiplier settings available. Set the knobs for your CPU. and the multiplier value for each core is all I touched. The highest multiplier value available is what you set in BIOS. Save the profile to a new name. Then move to the Profile Policies window and set a rule to apply the new profile on startup. Works like a champ.

You can use CPU-Z or Nvidia System Monitor to verify results. I'm also running Core Temp gadget to keep an eye on temps, but frankly this seems to run quite well at rated speed. (i.e. no OC) Since I have time off now, I will experiment a little to push the system a bit harder, but I may need to upgrade the power supply first.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## gzmi

Thank You both Agent Kenshin and Carl









I managed to create the profile with 15x multiplier for each core and have it loaded with Windows 7 x64 Ultimate system startup.

I also switched back to newest BIOS version 5002, yesterday I thought that the problems derived from that version and wanted to try that older one.

In BIOS CPU Frequency is 200 MHz and the CPU Voltage is that 1.3375 V like You Carl asked me to do, was that the right place?

How about with the CPU to NB HT Voltage (HyperTransport right?), do I need to change something in there or elsewhere?

Guess I can manage with this and hope that ASUS would support also this 125W 945 CPU as well.








Again Thank You a lot - from Northern Europe where there is +2 ft (~60 cm) of snow around my place.

Good that I found this site, next to update my user profile specs to a good level.

Tony,
Finland


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Your CPU settings look fine. The only time you would want to increase the bus speed from 200 would be if you are going to overclock since the 945 is not a black edition with a unlocked multi The HT link is fine at 5x but you might have to move that down to 4x depending how much overclocking you plan to do. I remember from my 6400+ did not like the HT link above 1050 MHz and was able to OC more out of it with the HT link at 4x.


----------



## hitoriko

i fried my wifes comp (my old M2N32SLI) i need another CPU to suit if any of you guys can help me out let me know i just need a older phenom or athlon - i'll pay postage from overseas - help donate to a worthy cause..../getting me back in the good books


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*


Your CPU settings look fine. The only time you would want to increase the bus speed from 200 would be if you are going to overclock since the 945 is not a black edition with a unlocked multi The HT link is fine at 5x but you might have to move that down to 4x depending how much overclocking you plan to do. I remember from my 6400+ did not like the HT link above 1050 MHz and was able to OC more out of it with the HT link at 4x.


Overclocking the HT refrence clock will overclock the NB & IMC which can boost performance quite a bit. The limit of the total HT frequency varies between boards: My best board is capable of 1600MHz, my worst around 1250 or so.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gzmi*









Thank You both Agent Kenshin and Carl









I managed to create the profile with 15x multiplier for each core and have it loaded with Windows 7 x64 Ultimate system startup.

I also switched back to newest BIOS version 5002, yesterday I thought that the problems derived from that version and wanted to try that older one.

In BIOS CPU Frequency is 200 MHz and the CPU Voltage is that 1.3375 V like You Carl asked me to do, was that the right place?

How about with the CPU to NB HT Voltage (HyperTransport right?), do I need to change something in there or elsewhere?

Guess I can manage with this and hope that ASUS would support also this 125W 945 CPU as well.








Again Thank You a lot - from Northern Europe where there is +2 ft (~60 cm) of snow around my place.

Good that I found this site, next to update my user profile specs to a good level.

Tony,
Finland










Welcome. Sharing info here is key.

Literally what I wrote is what I did. The machine is rock solid. That means I only changed Vcore. Didn't try to play with NB or SB voltages, and as Kenshin wrote, those are for OC. And even though this is an OC website, I'm just thankful I can make the upgrade itself work.

I do resonate with your plea to properly support the 125W processors in BIOS. But I also recognize this is an ancient board and have no expectations from ASUS at this point. Since AM3 is somewhat recent, you have futureproofed yourself I suppose to some extent if you get around to upgrading the mobo.

Finally about the weather, where you live is surely cold and you must be used to it. But down here in South Florida we are not used to freezing weather and it is quite a shock to most that live here.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## crash01

I'm here again with some problem









History







:
Well, 2/3 months ago I have changed 2 sticks of my DHX because was too height for my new cooler ven-x.
I had 4x1gb DHX and now I have 2x1gb DHX + 2x1gb Black Dragon:

GeIL CL4-4-4DDR2-800
GeIL CL4-4-4DDR2-800
Corsair XMS2 DHX CM2X1024-6400C4DHX
Corsair XMS2 DHX CM2X1024-6400C4DHX

I have BSOD now, not everyday but often!
What is not causing problems:
-Beta Bios= because when I had zalman9700 and 4x1 DHX, i hadnt BSOD
-Sticks GEIL= because on other config with other mems, havent BSOD
-Sticks DHX= because with zalman and 4x1 DHX, i hadnt BSOD
-HDD= is new SSD
-SLI= is ok i hope









Now:
How can i fix?
I have read that could be a problem with timings. Whats value i must use?

I'm using ddr2 @ 667, because if i use @ 800, my config doesnt do fake boot and doesnt start









Thx to all


----------



## Tirade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01;11666876*
> I'm here again with some problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> Well, 2/3 months ago I have changed 2 sticks of my DHX because was too height for my new cooler ven-x.
> I had 4x1gb DHX and now I have 2x1gb DHX + 2x1gb Black Dragon:
> 
> GeIL CL4-4-4DDR2-800
> GeIL CL4-4-4DDR2-800
> Corsair XMS2 DHX CM2X1024-6400C4DHX
> Corsair XMS2 DHX CM2X1024-6400C4DHX
> 
> I have BSOD now, not everyday but often!
> What is not causing problems:
> -Beta Bios= because when I had zalman9700 and 4x1 DHX, i hadnt BSOD
> -Sticks GEIL= because on other config with other mems, havent BSOD
> -Sticks DHX= because with zalman and 4x1 DHX, i hadnt BSOD
> -HDD= is new SSD
> -SLI= is ok i hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> How can i fix?
> I have read that could be a problem with timings. Whats value i must use?
> 
> I'm using ddr2 @ 667, because if i use @ 800, my config doesnt do fake boot and doesnt start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx to all


Set your ram at AUTO for everything, then reboot. Check your ram timings in CPUID and Bios. Mine BSOD if i change to 4-4-4-12-1T but the default runs fine @ 5-5-5-5-18-2T

Dram Frequency 420 Mhz
FSB: DRAM 1:2
CAS# Latency (CL) 5.0 Clocks
RAS# TO CAS# Delay (tRCD) 5 Clocks
RAS# Precharge (tRP) 5 Clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS) 18 Clocks
Bank Cycle Time (tRC) 23 Clocks
Command Rate (CR) 2T

As for the guy wanting a CPU, i have an AMD Athlon 4800+ with a brand new phenom CPU fan if you want ( am in the UK though)


----------



## gr8sho

I'm thinking the RAM I bought is DDR2 800. In looking at the BIOS, it appears the board is able to accept DDR2 1066. Is that a worthy upgrade? Typically 20% should be noticeable...?


----------



## MRocha

Friends, do undervolt lowers the TDP of a processor or just the temperature? if the lower tdp, a CPU that consumes 125w should consume as after doing the undervolt? will further protect the mosfet or not?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


I'm thinking the RAM I bought is DDR2 800. In looking at the BIOS, it appears the board is able to accept DDR2 1066. Is that a worthy upgrade? Typically 20% should be noticeable...?


You will not really notice any difference in everyday usage. 
If really you want to improve the performance of your system do some overclocking. Only overclocking the IMC/NB (and thus the L3 cache) can improve system performance more than faster RAM ever will. 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MRocha*


Friends, do undervolt lowers the TDP of a processor or just the temperature? if the lower tdp, a CPU that consumes 125w should consume as after doing the undervolt? will further protect the mosfet or not?


All the energy you feed your CPU with is turned into heat. Lowering the voltage always decreases the strain on both the motherboard & CPU.


----------



## Psycowizerd

my Phenom II X4 940 is in the mail.. wish me luck..


----------



## MRocha

gl psyco


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;11670291*
> All the energy you feed your CPU with is turned into heat. Lowering the voltage always decreases the strain on both the motherboard & CPU.


Yes of course. When I first installed my 965BE and it used defaults like 1.09V and 4X clocks, the system was quieter than my laptop.







CnQ with 4200+ was nice because it throttled both of those knobs on demand.

Because AM3 processors are supported only through manual settings, the recommendation for system stability is to run the Vcore at least to 1.33V if I understand the instructions correctly.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;11670291*
> You will not really notice any difference in everyday usage.
> If really you want to improve the performance of your system do some overclocking. Only overclocking the IMC/NB (and thus the L3 cache) can improve system performance more than faster RAM ever will.


Valuable feedback. Thank you.

I know that benchmarking is a very broad subject, but how do you quantify general improved performance in daily usage. I will discount gaming here because my X1900GT needs to be replaced anyway. So, things like iTunes and media trans-coding are some of the tasks I use this machine mostly for. Just curious.

By way of comparison, when I look at just moving from my 4200+ to the 965BE, the windows experience index went from 5.0 to 7.4. And iTunes loading a 1.25TB library is much snappier.


----------



## gr8sho

[URL=http://http//www.overclock.net...l-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2.html[/url]

This is off the opening post in this thread.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


If really you want to improve the performance of your system do some overclocking. Only overclocking the IMC/NB (and thus the L3 cache) can improve system performance more than faster RAM ever will. 


In studying the validations posted for the 965, it seems that most if not all of the OC attempts were done strictly by bumping Vcore and CPU multiplier. Is that just because the efforts are incomplete by not applying MB overclocking, or is there some inherent limitation with this combination.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


In studying the validations posted for the 965, it seems that most if not all of the OC attempts were done strictly by bumping Vcore and CPU multiplier. Is that just because the efforts are incomplete by not applying MB overclocking, or is there some inherent limitation with this combination.


Na they are just lazy









Gyro


----------



## Tmaus

Everything else, I'm am new here, since I read and reread much of the forum on the subject and about which I doubt.

My setup:
Motherboard is a M2N SLI Deluxe, Bio 5001, XFX source 850BE, 8gb Kingston DDR2 memory 800MHz, Seagate Barracuda 2TB and a 500gb, Athlon 64 X2 5600 2.9GHz.

Case 1.
My next question and if I buy a PH II processor 965BE C3 125w will it work?

Case 2.
I'm also looking to buy PH II 955BE C3 125w and would like it'll work on that motherboard M2N-SLI Deluxe.

I know I have to do manual modification of the clock. Like I said I want to make sure it works even with some of these processors.

My English is so basic forgive my mistakes.


----------



## salfordron

Hi im a new member, I need some help and advice please.I have donet the CPU-Z thing, ive become a member because i've made a big mistake.I bought a 955 phenom 2 and put it in my mobo which is a m2n32sli deluxe and flashed my bios with 502.Only running at 800mhz, ive downloaded the nvidia system tool version 6 but it doesnt run properly on my PC, because i have a ati graphics card?If anyone could help me set the speeds in the bios, i would appreciate any help and advice.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;11680587*
> Na they are just lazy
> 
> Gyro


Fair enough. I've started doing some profiling of my own. Interestingly enough, I cannot get a stable run of Prime95 with Vcore at 1.408V and 18X clock. So I'm also a bit suspicious of the reported postings since there is no mention of what was done to actually validate the claim.

It looks like the NVIDIA Control Panel gives access to enough knobs to use it is a means for determining best OC.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmaus;11680881*
> Everything else, I'm am new here, since I read and reread much of the forum on the subject and about which I doubt.
> 
> My setup:
> Motherboard is a M2N SLI Deluxe, Bio 5001, XFX source 850BE, 8gb Kingston DDR2 memory 800MHz, Seagate Barracuda 2TB and a 500gb, Athlon 64 X2 5600 2.9GHz.
> 
> Case 1.
> My next question and if I buy a PH II processor 965BE C3 125w will it work?
> 
> Case 2.
> I'm also looking to buy PH II 955BE C3 125w and would like it'll work on that motherboard M2N-SLI Deluxe.
> 
> I know I have to do manual modification of the clock. Like I said I want to make sure it works even with some of these processors.
> 
> My English is so basic forgive my mistakes.


Don't worry about your English. it is fine.

Search back a few pages in the forum for my posts and you can follow my experience upgrading my deluxe board to a 965BE 125W.

Short answer is it works.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *salfordron*


Hi im a new member, I need some help and advice please.I have donet the CPU-Z thing, ive become a member because i've made a big mistake.I bought a 955 phenom 2 and put it in my mobo which is a m2n32sli deluxe and flashed my bios with 502.Only running at 800mhz, ive downloaded the nvidia system tool version 6 but it doesnt run properly on my PC, because i have a ati graphics card?If anyone could help me set the speeds in the bios, i would appreciate any help and advice.


Look back a few pages for my posts to see what a similar experience was like. I don't believe you've made a mistake in doing the upgrade. Make sure your Windows power settings are set to high performance and that in BIOS you've disabled any and all power management features like Cool 'N Quiet and C1E. If you fail to do this, Control Panel will not show you the CPU multiplier setting controls.


----------



## crash01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tirade*


Set your ram at AUTO for everything, then reboot. Check your ram timings in CPUID and Bios. Mine BSOD if i change to 4-4-4-12-1T but the default runs fine @ 5-5-5-5-18-2T

Dram Frequency 420 Mhz
FSB: DRAM 1:2
CAS# Latency (CL) 5.0 Clocks
RAS# TO CAS# Delay (tRCD) 5 Clocks
RAS# Precharge (tRP) 5 Clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS) 18 Clocks
Bank Cycle Time (tRC) 23 Clocks
Command Rate (CR) 2T

As for the guy wanting a CPU, i have an AMD Athlon 4800+ with a brand new phenom CPU fan if you want ( am in the UK though)


Thx, i will try asap








Rep


----------



## MRocha

Oops, Phenom II x4 970 has 2 revision (C3 and E0), which of the two runs on M2n32sli?
HDZ970FBK4DGM revision C3 (Codename Deneb) or HDZ970FBK4DGR revision E0 (codename Zosma)?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MRocha*


Oops, Phenom II x4 970 has 2 revision (C3 and E0), which of the two runs on M2n32sli?
HDZ970FBK4DGM revision C3 (Codename Deneb) or HDZ970FBK4DGR revision E0 (codename Zosma)?


The C3 version. The E0 version is probably a thuban with two disabled cores.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


The C3 version. The E0 version is probably a thuban with two disabled cores.


Agreed ^.

The C3 will probably be most compatible w/the M2N series mobo's between the two revisions but I'd still like to know if the E0 is just as capable on the M2N mobo's. Hint Hint









How ever any one considering the migration to AM3 may want to keep in mind that the integrated ram controllers on the AM3 rev: E0 is better than those of the C3 just like the C3 rev: is better than C2. The ram controllers usually get better and faster w/each revision.

Hope this helps people make the right decision when considering all the possible choices.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11679937*
> Valuable feedback. Thank you.
> 
> I know that benchmarking is a very broad subject, but how do you quantify general improved performance in daily usage. I will discount gaming here because my X1900GT needs to be replaced anyway. So, things like iTunes and media trans-coding are some of the tasks I use this machine mostly for. Just curious.
> 
> By way of comparison, when I look at just moving from my 4200+ to the 965BE, the windows experience index went from 5.0 to 7.4. And iTunes loading a 1.25TB library is much snappier.


I mostly use Linux so the typical applications that I use probably different than yours. Anyway, I have experimented with memory speed & timings to see if it is worth the extra voltage my memory needs to be able to run at a little higher speed or with tighter timings. I have come to the conclusion that it really isn't worth it: even highly demanding applications does not seem to benefit much from the the extra bandwidth or lower latency.

You might still want to experiment with your RAM settings though. With some combinations of RAM/CPU/motherboard the defaults settings are far from optimal and if you have patience you might be able to figure out settings that are much better.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;11684995*
> You might still want to experiment with your RAM settings though. With some combinations of RAM/CPU/motherboard the defaults settings are far from optimal and if you have patience you might be able to figure out settings that are much better.


I set out to follow the instructions found here. http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/307316-offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2.html#post3559197

Is the Nvidia control panel useful for the purpose of finding that sweet spot (there are controls for HT bus speed) instead of going through BIOS to make the changes and rebooting? I'm also using Prime95 as the verification tool.

I've read several references of running the HT bus core speed upwards of 300MHz. That is a major step in how fast the motherboard works. I'm trying to figure out if it is possible to run the motherboard and the CPU both overclocked together.

As an example, setting the HT Bus to 250MHz with a 4X multiplier in conjunction with running the CPU at a higher frequency. Is this a reasonable expectation using an AM3 processor like the 965BE in our board?


----------



## jjonestemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;11684995*
> I mostly use Linux so the typical applications that I use probably different than yours.


I originally built 3 of these rigs "for work"











































too... a 32 bit vista / xp dual boot at home and 2 vista 64s with maxram in the office (for flash and video encoding, general "worky stuff", and for playing with LAN server setups (feeding into 30 ish classrooms in 2 physical structures)
infinite soundcard and 64bit incombatibility problems and general vista woes at the time led to one of the 2 at work going into early retirement with seemingly incurable BSOD, odd memory quirks, graphics card nightmares, incompetent colleague "cures" etc, etc
seemed they had a lot of wasted potential...

Been a silent but devout fan of this thread for some time... at least since discovering the bios update that FINALLY unlocked my first gen Phenom which allowed me to think about overclocking enough to trade in my 9x gen nvidia card for a 260 gtx (calibre) sli setup, which of course called for a massive new psu (950w corsair), and in turn a solution to the cpu bottleneck they brought on.
This string and the comminty, generally, have been a source of infinite wisdom already... I got my old phenom up from 1100Mhz stock to 2.4 ghz+ effortlessly and was instantly hooked- the massive cpu bottleneck I'd set myself eased off, but even at stock settings my gpus (hence mobo) were running ungodly hot and with miserly framerates for my expectations.
Before you say I'm a total dumbass for not going ati for low temp graphic cards, let me explain I got addicted to 3d gaming even with dumb red -blue glasses using nvidia discovery to play total war, coh, dow arma, hl, crysis, etc with abhorrent framerates on my old rig, ang took the plunge to go real 3d buying first the cards, then the specs and 120 fps monitor... so amd/ati wasn't an option on my destop while I've blown through 4 or 5 hp amd ati , ati-pentium, intel-nvidia laptops and tablets in the meantime.
Now to make my long story short- i just ordered an haf 932 case to put me back in the game with decent cooling and popped a big dissipator onto the old phenom to see how long it takes me to fry it waiting for a 95w 955 processor to land in my lap.
Hedging my bets, i have a cart loaded with the 95 w 945 rev c ... and a thermalright archon cooler (over the corsair h70 newby liquid gadget i'm still secretly lusting for so i can say i water-cool!)... still pondering sli shaman gpu coolers to match (maybe "too pimped"?-can those or spitfires squeeze onto this board, maybe having to mess with fan positions (push 2x heat-pull???) which should leave me a fairly low cost oc monster to play with and zero risk factor on an unsupported cpu (125wBE 965,970 "and beyond"?)...
I'm on the 5001 bios already, and my ears are ringing with both a zillion sob stories of the mysterious .8Ghz "i bought the wrong 945" board owners everywhere else i turn, and of course with voices and echoes of pending? wiz's? 955 95w release? or new bios, or both...
and I think...
damn, I laid out a bunch of pc cash already this year... that rog mobo and an i5-760 wouldn-t cost THAT much more... do I want to give amd one more shot despite headache and sleep deprivation or cuddle myself with the easy way out?

Obviously i didn't drop the i5+rog or sabretooth mobo into the cart, so it looks like i already made THAT decision (reading's better here on the "darkside", anyway!)...
did I also just talk myself into a beefier 125w p2 that can oc to smoke stock i5s, too?

Those stock comparison charts put such a gleam in my eye already, and the 4 plus ghz "only limited by temps"
... makes me want to order the 945c and the 970be!
"just in case"
I guess my question is 2 fold...
A) this rig sounding worthy with the 45, or will i keep bottlenecking or stuttering in games like metro or dirt2 (got both "just 'cos"... both too hard to run maxed, but neither particularly worth the trouble)?
and B) is there such a performance (fps, I mean) difference between the two in OC and the i5/i7 cards in "real life" (LoL-ok "virtual real life") and not just on benchmarking (I know already the pure numbers are the REAL turnon, all said and done... i just want to finally get some buff framerates to smoke in arma2 on this particular update)
If anyone's got experience with a couple numbers i could aim for on these 3 builds,they'd really let me sleep better
;-)
short of that, a "I'll walk ya through the build bios if you screw the pooch" would make me jump for the 965/970/975 recommended
- ps I'm in Europe so anybody got lowest price links in euro for the card(s) without the stock heating I'm planning to use as a paperweight, anyway? Took me forever to track down only one 945 95 w, already.

THANKS to any and all advice... I know you guys all thrive on the challenge!
ps - using the processor update to finally get over my lazies in moving up to win7 on this rig, too - so what can I do for mem in 64 win7 I couldn't on the xp partition it was built for?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11686361*
> I set out to follow the instructions found here. http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/307316-offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2.html#post3559197
> 
> Is the Nvidia control panel useful for the purpose of finding that sweet spot (there are controls for HT bus speed) instead of going through BIOS to make the changes and rebooting? I'm also using Prime95 as the verification tool.


You could try clockgen too, it is not nearly as big and clumsy as Nvidias software.
In my experience Prime95 does not stress the CPU enough. Use OCCT instead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11686361*
> I've read several references of running the HT bus core speed upwards of 300MHz. That is a major step in how fast the motherboard works. I'm trying to figure out if it is possible to run the motherboard and the CPU both overclocked together.


Any M2N32 board should be capable of at least 300MHz HT reference clock, although it varies between individual boards (One my boards is capable of 400MHz, another board board I own struggles with anything beyond 300Mhz).

What your really want to find is a balance between overclocking the CPU cores, the NB/IMC/L3 cache and the memory. As we cannot adjust the NB/IMC multiplier on the M2N* boards and the NB voltage setting doesn't seem to do anything this is a bit trickier than on it is on AM2+ or AM3 boards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11686361*
> As an example, setting the HT Bus to 250MHz with a 4X multiplier in conjunction with running the CPU at a higher frequency. Is this a reasonable expectation using an AM3 processor like the 965BE in our board?


You should be able to go beyond what you mention above.
The max total HT frequency also varies greatly between boards (my best board is capable of around 1600MHz, my worst 1250-1300), so you don't really need to focus on keeping the total HT frequency around 1000MHz.


----------



## edulo(SK)

Hi, i`m new. I`m from Slovak. Sorry for my english. I have M2m32SLI DeLuxe, bios rev. 5002, AMD Phenom II X4 955 C3 Black Edition Box. I also install CPU-Z, new drivers for Motheboard and for graphic card from nvidia.com. In nVidia Control panel, when i click on the Device Settings, in the first second, i thing when PC read the settings is this window:


After 1 second when is all reload is this window:


I can`t change the CPU Core Multiplier








Second problem is with my USB keyboard in first seconds after start PC. I can`t use the keyboard, it is not possible to take the bios settings, and SLI Ready Memory DETECTING too longer - myabe 30 seconds.
And before when I have Athlon X64 memory is DUAL CHANELL now with X4 955 is UNGANGED. How I take the Dual Chanell performance???
THANKS FOR ALL.


----------



## kakasensei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *edulo(SK)*


Hi, i`m new. I`m from Slovak. Sorry for my english. I have M2m32SLI DeLuxe, bios rev. 5002, AMD Phenom II X4 955 C3 Black Edition Box. I also install CPU-Z, new drivers for Motheboard and for graphic card from nvidia.com. In nVidia Control panel, when i click on the Device Settings, in the first second, i thing when PC read the settings is this window:


After 1 second when is all reload is this window:


I can`t change the CPU Core Multiplier








Second problem is with my USB keyboard in first seconds after start PC. I can`t use the keyboard, it is not possible to take the bios settings, and SLI Ready Memory DETECTING too longer - myabe 30 seconds.
And before when I have Athlon X64 memory is DUAL CHANELL now with X4 955 is UNGANGED. How I take the Dual Chanell performance???
THANKS FOR ALL.


make sure to change cpu voltage to *1.35* and ai tuning to *manual* and set your *multiplier* in "*the bios" *to 16 for 3.2ghz. then the multiplier drop down will show up. as for the usb keyboard not working, you just need a *ps/2* keyboard and make sure numlock is on, disable cool and quiet and c1e in bios as well. make sure your power management is also on high


----------



## HaVoC666

Hi all! Its my CPU-Z validation link. Dont know if its necessary.


----------



## edulo(SK)

I don`t know, where/what is the power managment. In bios I have AI tuning on the manual - 16x. Cool n quiet is diabled, CPU V core voltage is on 1,35V. In CPU-Z is originaly 1,392V. But the nVidia Control panel does not correctly working


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


You should be able to go beyond what you mention above.
The max total HT frequency also varies greatly between boards (my best board is capable of around 1600MHz, my worst 1250-1300), so you don't really need to focus on keeping the total HT frequency around 1000MHz.


I believe I have a proper profile where the CPU (800MHz) and memory (5-5-5-18-2T) are set properly. I can set the HT bus to 263MHz at 5x multiplier. If I push past that system crashes. So this board can run total HT of about 1300.

However, every time I try to drop the HT multiplier to 4X, the system immediately crashes.







Any suggestions on what's happening and how to push on?

Thanks.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *edulo(SK)*


I don`t know, where/what is the power managment. In bios I have AI tuning on the manual - 16x. Cool n quiet is diabled, CPU V core voltage is on 1,35V. In CPU-Z is originaly 1,392V. But the nVidia Control panel does not correctly working










Make sure the Windows power plan is set to high performance. If it's not set that way, control panel won't give you the CPU multiplier option.


----------



## Chokie

Hi all. I'm new to the thread, and will be looking to update my mobo to AM3. Here is my CPU-Z validation link. And now it's time to flash the bios...


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


I believe I have a proper profile where the CPU (800MHz) and memory (5-5-5-18-2T) are set properly. I can set the HT bus to 263MHz at 5x multiplier. If I push past that system crashes. So this board can run total HT of about 1300.

However, every time I try to drop the HT multiplier to 4X, the system immediately crashes.







Any suggestions on what's happening and how to push on?

Thanks.


All changes cannot be applied in realtime using software, do the adjustment in the BIOS instead. I'm quite sure your system will work just fine with a 4x HT multiplier.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HaVoC666*


Hi all! Its my CPU-Z validation link. Dont know if its necessary.




Welcome to the club!


----------



## jjonestemp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


Welcome to the club!


One last doubt: I noticed all the 955/965/970 m2n mounts posting cpuz values are on the m2n32... pushing me to wuss out and hit the buy button on the 945 95 w (is there a tangible difference on air cooling between the processors in terms of performance? seems the 95 w already at 3ghz might have better heat cost to OC on the lower end of the spectrum, and I'm not planning an extreme OC, anyway).
Leaning back towards the safest install (murphy's law) after such a laboured decision... bumping up the wattage to unlock the 955 or better processors no problem on stock cooling, btw? -planning new heat solution after the holidays, but want to get my rig running asap)


----------



## edulo(SK)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Make sure the Windows power plan is set to high performance. If it's not set that way, control panel won't give you the CPU multiplier option.


Thank you very much







Now it possible to change CPU core multiplier in nVidia control panel.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjonestemp*


One last doubt: I noticed all the 955/965/970 m2n mounts posting cpuz values are on the m2n32... pushing me to wuss out and hit the buy button on the 945 95 w (is there a tangible difference on air cooling between the processors in terms of performance? seems the 95 w already at 3ghz might have better heat cost to OC on the lower end of the spectrum, and I'm not planning an extreme OC, anyway).
Leaning back towards the safest install (murphy's law) after such a laboured decision... bumping up the wattage to unlock the 955 or better processors no problem on stock cooling, btw? -planning new heat solution after the holidays, but want to get my rig running asap)


Go for a chip with C3 stepping, they have higher OC potential.
I guess you might have some issues with the nvidia tools, but you should be able to sort it out (or you might have no issues at all: I own two CPUs with C3 stepping and neither of those need the nvidia tools to run at 100% clock speed).

I don't really know how much you can OC your CPU with the stock cooler, but as the AMD CPUs really benefit from low temperatures you will be much better off with some high-end aftermarket cooler.


----------



## Fossil

Have any of you guys had problems SMP folding with a CPU on the M2N-SLI Deluxe? I am apparently having stability issues since it keeps glitching and causing PC errors for me. I've slowly been upping my cpu voltage to try and find the sweet spot for true stability but coming home today I guess 1.45v at 3.5ghz isn't even stable. SMP folding is worse than OCCT, Intel Burn test and all of those programs apparently. :\\

I really don't want to push it more but if I need to I guess I will. I just want to put my Phenom to use since I hardly do anything with my computer these days.

Some more info... I have my RAM at stock because SMP folding did not like that one bit. So my OC is 200x17.5 right now. I bumped up CPU/chipset ht voltage to 1.3v but I don't know if that actually helped with anything. I've just heard that having SMP and GPU3 folding at the same time can put a little more stress on it.

Anyways enough rambling.


----------



## ZoltaR

Hi all,

What is the difference between M2N32-SLI Deluxe Edition and M2N32-SLI/S? WiFi and..?

I can not find any information about the motherboard.



I read this forum and I liked this motherboard but I do not know whether the version of M2N32-SLI/S is as good as M2N32-SLI Deluxe Edition, bios, CPU support, etc.

Sorry for my English.


----------



## jjonestemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;11693200*
> Go for a chip with C3 stepping, they have higher OC potential.
> I guess you might have some issues with the nvidia tools, but you should be able to sort it out (or you might have no issues at all: I own two CPUs with C3 stepping and neither of those need the nvidia tools to run at 100% clock speed).
> 
> I don't really know how much you can OC your CPU with the stock cooler, but as the AMD CPUs really benefit from low temperatures you will be much better off with some high-end aftermarket cooler.


Thanks for the quick response... asap I'll mount a 95 w 945 rev c ... and a thermalright archon cooler, then.
... still pondering sli shaman gpu coolers...? looks like with a 3sli or longer 2sli bridge I could mount gpus on first pci-e and last pci with their "stock" fans...
Not worth the bother dickering with 125wBE 965,970 "and beyond"? p2s unless I'm aiming 4+ ghz?

is ram cooling going to be an issue, too? I think I'll ditch my current 800 x 2 gb in individual slots for slightly faster ram (1066?) - what's the mobo's ideal ram set (always ddr2, so should be "competitively priced"?- could I "bank" ddr3 to be recylcled later, since I'll have to buy new with 1gb sticks there now? - knowing it's "being wasted" until next upgrade).
thanks for the words of wisdom ... don't want to eat up too much of your attention ;-)


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil;11693553*
> Have any of you guys had problems SMP folding with a CPU on the M2N-SLI Deluxe? I am apparently having stability issues since it keeps glitching and causing PC errors for me. I've slowly been upping my cpu voltage to try and find the sweet spot for true stability but coming home today I guess 1.45v at 3.5ghz isn't even stable. SMP folding is worse than OCCT, Intel Burn test and all of those programs apparently. :\
> 
> I really don't want to push it more but if I need to I guess I will. I just want to put my Phenom to use since I hardly do anything with my computer these days.
> 
> Some more info... I have my RAM at stock because SMP folding did not like that one bit. So my OC is 200x17.5 right now. I bumped up CPU/chipset ht voltage to 1.3v but I don't know if that actually helped with anything. I've just heard that having SMP and GPU3 folding at the same time can put a little more stress on it.
> 
> Anyways enough rambling.


i have the same issue, i have to run my 940be at 3.4ghz 1.375 vcore and memory at stock 800mhz. if i kick the memory into 1066 at all from the option in bios it works great with everything but smp. i am wondering if maybe it is my ram.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;11694243*
> i have the same issue, i have to run my 940be at 3.4ghz 1.375 vcore and memory at stock 800mhz. if i kick the memory into 1066 at all from the option in bios it works great with everything but smp. i am wondering if maybe it is my ram.


If my temps were higher I'd probably lower the clock but even at 1.46v(just upped it) for 3.5ghz I'm only sitting at 47c on full load. But I'm going to wait to see if it freezes up on me again. SMP was going good for about 2 days until today and now it's frozen up twice at 1.45v so if it doesn't play nice with 1.46v I'm going to drop it to 3.3ghz and work on that instead.


----------



## The Fryer

ok i actuly got mine going at 3.4 now. been going for almost 3 hrs now with no problems.. only thing i did was lower my cpu temps a bit because it is winter. lol


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZoltaR;11693891*
> Hi all,
> 
> What is the difference between M2N32-SLI Deluxe Edition and M2N32-SLI/S? WiFi and..?
> 
> I can not find any information about the motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> I read this forum and I liked this motherboard but I do not know whether the version of M2N32-SLI/S is as good as M2N32-SLI Deluxe Edition, bios, CPU support, etc.
> 
> Sorry for my English.


I dont know (i have premium)








I dont found ur MB on asus website









940 @ 3.4 is the right clock imho, not too much, i dont must do a record








I have tried other freq, also 4ghz (vc 1.478) yes







but is not necessary for me now








Here is winter and I havent problems with temps (also in summer)


----------



## kakasensei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *edulo(SK)*


I don`t know, where/what is the power managment. In bios I have AI tuning on the manual - 16x. Cool n quiet is diabled, CPU V core voltage is on 1,35V. In CPU-Z is originaly 1,392V. But the nVidia Control panel does not correctly working










its in your *control panel* under *power options* for XP not sure for vista or win7


----------



## edulo(SK)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakasensei;11701382*
> its in your *control panel* under *power options* for XP not sure for vista or win7


Quote:
Originally Posted by gr8sho View Post
Make sure the Windows power plan is set to high performance. If it's not set that way, control panel won't give you the CPU multiplier option.

Thank you very much Now it possible to change CPU core multiplier in nVidia control panel.

And now, everythong is very good







CPU working correctly and very fast







And i don`t know, how I can change UNGANGED memory to GANGED memory.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZoltaR;11693891*
> Hi all,
> 
> What is the difference between M2N32-SLI Deluxe Edition and M2N32-SLI/S? WiFi and..?
> 
> I can not find any information about the motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> I read this forum and I liked this motherboard but I do not know whether the version of M2N32-SLI/S is as good as M2N32-SLI Deluxe Edition, bios, CPU support, etc.
> 
> Sorry for my English.


As it looks almost identical to the other versions of the board it probably performs more or less the same. You can most likely flash the board with the BIOS for the deluxe version if you want to.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjonestemp;11693934*
> Thanks for the quick response... asap I'll mount a 95 w 945 rev c ... and a thermalright archon cooler, then.
> ... still pondering sli shaman gpu coolers...? looks like with a 3sli or longer 2sli bridge I could mount gpus on first pci-e and last pci with their "stock" fans...
> Not worth the bother dickering with 125wBE 965,970 "and beyond"? p2s unless I'm aiming 4+ ghz?


Buying a 965 or 970 does not guarantee that it clocks higher than say a 955 as luck is a large part of the equation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjonestemp;11693934*
> is ram cooling going to be an issue, too? I think I'll ditch my current 800 x 2 gb in individual slots for slightly faster ram (1066?) - what's the mobo's ideal ram set (always ddr2, so should be "competitively priced"?- could I "bank" ddr3 to be recylcled later, since I'll have to buy new with 1gb sticks there now? - knowing it's "being wasted" until next upgrade).
> thanks for the words of wisdom ... don't want to eat up too much of your attention ;-)


RAM speed is not as important as it used to be thanks to the large caches found on modern CPUs.
My favorite RAM for these boards are old Crucial Ballistix 1GB sticks, they work very well with these boards and can be pushed to around 600MHz without increasing the voltage too much.
I don't really know anything about which currently available RAM stick that are worth buying though. You will have find that out somewhere else. You might want to ask this question in the general AMD forum.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil;11693553*
> Have any of you guys had problems SMP folding with a CPU on the M2N-SLI Deluxe? I am apparently having stability issues since it keeps glitching and causing PC errors for me. I've slowly been upping my cpu voltage to try and find the sweet spot for true stability but coming home today I guess 1.45v at 3.5ghz isn't even stable. SMP folding is worse than OCCT, Intel Burn test and all of those programs apparently. :\


It does not surprise me at all that SMP folding causes stability issues more easily than other applications, after all the folding clients are probably as optimized as they can get. I would not worry about that too much. Running computations on your CPU(s) also might cause your system to build up more heat which also might afffect system stability.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil;11693553*
> Some more info... I have my RAM at stock because SMP folding did not like that one bit. So my OC is 200x17.5 right now. I bumped up CPU/chipset ht voltage to 1.3v but I don't know if that actually helped with anything. I've just heard that having SMP and GPU3 folding at the same time can put a little more stress on it.


Regarding the memory issues, I am not sure the 1066MHz memory mode works 100% correctly. I remember reading a while back about other people having similar issues. Overclocking the HT to reach 1066MHz or higher for the memory should work correctly though (I have done that myself a few times).


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;11707933*
> Regarding the memory issues, I am not sure the 1066MHz memory mode works 100% correctly. I remember reading a while back about other people having similar issues. Overclocking the HT to reach 1066MHz or higher for the memory should work correctly though (I have done that myself a few times).


My RAM has never ran at 1066, that's just what speed they are. I got a great deal on 2x2gb and didn't want to pass it up. I've reached 880mhz stable with a bump in FSB which is what I used to to do, but folding does not like it at all.


----------



## kakasensei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *edulo(SK)*


Quote:
Originally Posted by gr8sho View Post
Make sure the Windows power plan is set to high performance. If it's not set that way, control panel won't give you the CPU multiplier option.

Thank you very much Now it possible to change CPU core multiplier in nVidia control panel.

And now, everythong is very good







CPU working correctly and very fast







And i don`t know, how I can change UNGANGED memory to GANGED memory.


its in the *bios* somewhere in the memory section but unganged is better


----------



## Compumaqman

Hello from Brazil! Well, i have an amazing M2n32Sli (one of the bests mobo's for me), using a 2.6Ghz Phenom II x4 810. All perfect. Well, a new VGA (GTX280 from Nvidia) and a overclock to see the power of the VGA. So, put the Multiplier in 13x, FSB in 250, Vcore in 1,35, HTT Link in 4x, memos 667 (seted in 533). All good. Another voltages in Auto and memory timings in auto too. Windows 7 up, CPU-Z apperar 3,260Ghz. NICE! Well, few seconds later, i see the multiplier going to 4x, and the processor speed, to 1Ghz, and agin for 13x, and again for 4x... little crazy. Go to the bios and check the CnQ: disabled. C1: disabled. Updated to the last bios on the asus website. Same thing. Setted the Energy in Win 7 for Performance. Same thing. The multiplier change alone... little confused on what to do. If i leave on stock, the multiplier stay ok. Any option in the bios to make this happen? Maybe? Anyone have any clue for this one? Thanks a lot! Specs: M2N32-Sli Deluxe Phenom i810 x4 2.6Ghz Akasa 650W Sli Certified 2+2Gb Kingston 667 GTX 280 Nvidia 80+80Gb Samsung (Raid 0) Windows 7 64Bits.


----------



## Compumaqman

Here comes the screenshot of my problem with my mobo+processor:



Thanks in advance!


----------



## DrSwizz

I did some outdoors winter overclocking today with my M2N32 Ws Pro board and Phenom II 555. I did not quite manage to reach 5GHz, but I came rather close:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1546425


@Compumaqman: Sound like CnQ somehow has been activated. Since your CPU seems to able to reach full clock speed there really is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Compumaqman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;11714588*
> I did some outdoors winter overclocking today with my M2N32 Ws Pro board and Phenom II 555. I did not quite manage to reach 5GHz, but I came rather close:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1546425
> 
> 
> @Compumaqman: Sound like CnQ somehow has been activated. Since your CPU seems to able to reach full clock speed there really is nothing to worry about.


Yeah Dr. But in the bios, the CnQ are disabled, and the C1 too. Im using the 5002 bios. Today, when i come back from work, i will try to put another bios, maybe 1801 or another one and try again. Maybe it's a bug with my system.
And congratz for the new speed!
Thanks!


----------



## Compumaqman

Humm... one thing i remembered... after updating the bios, i forgot to clear the CMOS. Maybe could be this? Hoping to go to home and try it.
Thanks!


----------



## Psycowizerd

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1546610

Up and runnin


----------



## Compumaqman

Still no luck...
Start to play a game, and after some moments, the multiplier come down to 4x again....
Maybe a temperature problem?
The processor run in the game at 70C. Too high?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compumaqman;11717304*
> Still no luck...
> Start to play a game, and after some moments, the multiplier come down to 4x again....
> Maybe a temperature problem?
> The processor run in the game at 70C. Too high?


That is definitely too high. Try to keep the temperature under 60C if you can.


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;11717602*
> That is definitely too high. Try to keep the temperature under 60C if you can.


Right, 70C are too high









Excellent clock DrSwizz!
Whats ur cooler? LN2?


----------



## Compumaqman

Bingo! Well, put the V-Core in 1,28 (was using 1,45 before







) and voilá! Problem solved. At least, playing Aion, the cores stay in 13x. Some testes more and i posts the results!
The validation link.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1546910
For the moment, thanks guys. Stay here to change some ideas and new experiencies!


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01;11717954*
> Right, 70C are too high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent clock DrSwizz!
> Whats ur cooler? LN2?


Thanks!
I used water cooling (together with 50% antifreeze) and around -10C ambient temperature.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;11692562*
> All changes cannot be applied in realtime using software, do the adjustment in the BIOS instead. I'm quite sure your system will work just fine with a 4x HT multiplier.


I'm with you. I had gotten too complacent with the control panel fooling myself that way. Back to the task at hand...

There are 2 multiplier settings in the BIOS set at 5X. I turned them both down to 4X. System boots fine. Confirmed with CPUZ. I can set the HT bus to 260 but it won't go past that without crashing. Almost seems as if the BIOS change did nothing. Do I need to yank PCI cards out the board to do this profiling? I have a Hauppauge PCI-E 1250 card, a Creatiive X-Fi Gamer card, and a 5-port NEC USB 2.0 expansion card in the system.

For the sake of argument, let's say I can make the board run at 300+MHz. I'm guessing the reality is that the total system won't run up there with the CPU and memory running at their rated speeds, or do I have this wrong. I'd like to know what typical settings I might end up with if I can figure out the right incantations.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;11714588*
> I did some outdoors winter overclocking today with my M2N32 Ws Pro board and Phenom II 555. I did not quite manage to reach 5GHz, but I came rather close:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1546425


That is impressive. Congratulations. Must have been a [email protected]#$h typing with gloves on...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edulo(SK);11693021*
> Thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it possible to change CPU core multiplier in nVidia control panel.


Glad I could help.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;11687267*
> You could try clockgen too, it is not nearly as big and clumsy as Nvidias software.


Doesn't look like Clockgen works properly in W7 64-bit Pro.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


That is definitely too high. Try to keep the temperature under 60C if you can.


Before I upgraded the CPU, the original 4200+ I had would reach temps of 70C with the fans screaming at their loudest. Towards the end of this setup, I realized that I could make a significant difference simply by running with the case side door ajar. It became obvious that the machine was generating a lot of heat and the Antec case is too restrictive for air flow.

After installing the 965BE, I decided it would be better still to lay the case on its side with panel completely removed so there would be no impediment to heat escaping. As is the situation with most cases, the PSU sits right about the CPU and is a blocker of sorts and seems to justify the setup with lower temps of a few degrees. With the case on its side, the stock CPU fan runs quite a bit softer but of course still very audible. Unfortunately the other side of the case does not open on this particular model, or else I would have removed that too to allow air to flow up from the bottom. With all this done and a roughly 50% load, core temps hover at about 53C. All this running the 965 @ 3.4GHz and 1.36V.

At some point I will likely invest in an acrylic stand to mount the board on it. My son has one for his Rampage III. That's probably the best that can be done for air cooling.

Any other tricks I may have overlooked?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


I'm with you. I had gotten too complacent with the control panel fooling myself that way. Back to the task at hand...

There are 2 multiplier settings in the BIOS set at 5X. I turned them both down to 4X. System boots fine. Confirmed with CPUZ. I can set the HT bus to 260 but it won't go past that without crashing. Almost seems as if the BIOS change did nothing. Do I need to yank PCI cards out the board to do this profiling? I have a Hauppauge PCI-E 1250 card, a Creatiive X-Fi Gamer card, and a 5-port NEC USB 2.0 expansion card in the system.


One of those multipliers is for the HT connnection between the NB and SB on the motherboard. You don't really need to change anything that setting.

The HT connection between the CPU and NB on the motherboard is clocked independently of the PCI and PCIe buses so you would not gain anything by removing any of your cards.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


For the sake of argument, let's say I can make the board run at 300+MHz. I'm guessing the reality is that the total system won't run up there with the CPU and memory running at their rated speeds, or do I have this wrong. I'd like to know what typical settings I might end up with if I can figure out the right incantations.



Increasing the HT reference clock affects the following things:
* The CPU speed
* The speed of the the NB/IMC/L3 cache (inside the CPU)
* The total HT link speed
* The speed of your memory

It might be that your memory or the NB/IMC becomes unstable when you increased the HT above 260.
Lower the CPU multiplier a notch or two. Then try decreasing the memory divider or increase the voltage to the memory and see if you can increase the HT clock further. If you can do that it probably was your memory that held you back. If it still doesn't work then you probably reached the limit for the NB/IMC.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


That is impressive. Congratulations. Must have been a [email protected]#$h typing with gloves on...










I wear thin gloves so I can type & the mouse properly, however this limits my outdoors benchmarking sessions to about an hour or so since my hands besome too frozen & numb after that.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


It might be that your memory or the NB/IMC becomes unstable when you increased the HT above 260.
Lower the CPU multiplier a notch or two. Then try decreasing the memory divider or increase the voltage to the memory and see if you can increase the HT clock further. If you can do that it probably was your memory that held you back. If it still doesn't work then you probably reached the limit for the NB/IMC.


I will try all of the suggestions. I want to point out that the OC guide I mentioned originally makes use of two specific procedures that are intended to isolate the MB, and that is to underclock both the CPU to 800HMz and the memory to 200MHz. With HTref only at 260, I can't see that pushing either the CPU or the memory very hard. Unless I've missed one of the memory settings in control panel... Thing is, memory settings are not directly controlled by the BIOS with the 965. All the BIOS seems to do is limit the values by capping them. It is in the CP where you have to make the settings stick. When underclocking the CPU and memory and MB, the memory timings become more aggressive so I have to set them back to 5-5-5-18. But there are a number of other settings for which recommendations are not given so I left them alone. I suppose what I should have done is just jack them up to the highest value available but the thought didn't come to me then.









Note that although the BIOS says you can increase the RAM voltage, CPUZ doesn't see it, so I'm skeptical that even does anything. I will admit to the following. The memory in the first banks is 4GB worth of budget Corsair DDR2-800 and the second set is 1GB of I think OCZ brand or something and came with heatsinks installed, for a grand total of 5GB of total RAM. The latter was the original memory that I bought for the system when I built it 4 years ago.


----------



## The Fryer

cpu-z dont read my vcore right, and it will not see your ram voltage that i know of. it has never seen any of mine. i always have to check in the bios monitor.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


cpu-z dont read my vcore right, and it will not see your ram voltage that i know of. it has never seen any of mine. i always have to check in the bios monitor.


About the mem voltage, I used another program called SPECCY from Piriform and it too gave the same reading as CPUZ. AFAIK, the power monitor in the BIOS does not give a reading for this voltage, so there's no way to be 100% positive that what's set in the BIOS is the true value.

When it comes to Vcore, this one too is a bit odd. In order to get the power monitor and CPUZ to give me 1.36V reading, I set the BIOS to something like 1.325V.

Is it possible I need to clear/reset the BIOS?

P.S. I've been to your fair town to drive at Road Atlanta. Must be 11 years now... Time flies.


----------



## Chokie

Hi all,
I'm tring to flash my BIOS per the spread sheet instructions on getting the M2N32-SLI Deluxe to handle the AM3 chipset, namely the Ph II X4 965 BE. When I'm at the point of flashing the bios, in EZ Flash 2 within the bios, it never finds anything on C:\ I've triple checked to make sure that bios version 2209.bin file is on C:\, sans a folder. I can get to the file fine from my computer by typing in the path, but the EZ Flash 2 part of my bios doesn't recognize anything in that directory.

I select C:\, it goes through a "Loading Directory" phase, finishes and displays nothing. I can't type in anything. Any ideas? Help would be much appreciated.

Edit: I saved the 2209.bin file to a floppy on my A:\ drive and the EZ flash recognized it. Flashed to 2209 successfully. Getting ready to swap out to my 965 BE.

QUESTION: Will my logitech G15 usb keyboard work if I use an adapter to change it to a PS/2?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11732399*
> I want to point out that the OC guide I mentioned originally makes use of two specific procedures that are intended to isolate the MB, and that is to underclock both the CPU to 800HMz and the memory to 200MHz. With HTref only at 260, I can't see that pushing either the CPU or the memory very hard. Unless I've missed one of the memory settings in control panel...


That is the purpose of lowering the cpu and ram frequencies so you can push the ref clock without the cpu or ram topping out before the mb.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11733456*
> About the mem voltage, I used another program called SPECCY from Piriform and it too gave the same reading as CPUZ. AFAIK, the power monitor in the BIOS does not give a reading for this voltage, so there's no way to be 100% positive that what's set in the BIOS is the true value.
> 
> When it comes to Vcore, this one too is a bit odd. In order to get the power monitor and CPUZ to give me 1.36V reading, I set the BIOS to something like 1.325V.
> 
> Is it possible I need to clear/reset the BIOS?
> 
> P.S. I've been to your fair town to drive at Road Atlanta. Must be 11 years now... Time flies.


The bios is reliable for the ram voltage,what you set is what you get.
The cpu voltage on the other hand is known to overvolt(mine is .044v over,1.30v gives 1.344v), which is far better than undervolt(my M4N98td-evo undervolts by .05v,1.36v gives 1.31v).

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;11737887*
> That is the purpose of lowering the cpu and ram frequencies so you can push the ref clock without the cpu or ram topping out before the mb.


As soon as I finish some work on this machine with my media library, I will resume the investigation. Fortunately the BIOS changes are very few to make and I don't have many other levers to pull on. At this point it is really more of curiosity than anything. I might be able to push the HTref freq 5 or 10% max is my guess. Not sure how reliable the system will be.
Quote:


> The bios is reliable for the ram voltage,what you set is what you get.
> The cpu voltage on the other hand is known to overvolt(mine is .044v over,1.30v gives 1.344v), which is far better than undervolt(my M4N98td-evo undervolts by .05v,1.36v gives 1.31v).
> 
> Gyro


All of this is good if you can trust the sensors. I'm tempted to start probing with a voltmeter.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chokie;11734118*
> Hi all,
> I'm tring to flash my BIOS per the spread sheet instructions on getting the M2N32-SLI Deluxe to handle the AM3 chipset, namely the Ph II X4 965 BE. When I'm at the point of flashing the bios, in EZ Flash 2 within the bios, it never finds anything on C:\ I've triple checked to make sure that bios version 2209.bin file is on C:\, sans a folder. I can get to the file fine from my computer by typing in the path, but the EZ Flash 2 part of my bios doesn't recognize anything in that directory.
> 
> I select C:\, it goes through a "Loading Directory" phase, finishes and displays nothing. I can't type in anything. Any ideas? Help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Edit: I saved the 2209.bin file to a floppy on my A:\ drive and the EZ flash recognized it. Flashed to 2209 successfully. Getting ready to swap out to my 965 BE.
> 
> QUESTION: Will my logitech G15 usb keyboard work if I use an adapter to change it to a PS/2?


Chokie, Since you're using Windows, why not just use the ASUS Update tool which you can download from their support website? And while you're at it, fetch 5502 BIOS level. I think that will work better for the 965BE. That's what I'm using.

Cheers,


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11730436*
> At some point I will likely invest in an acrylic stand to mount the board on it. My son has one for his Rampage III. That's probably the best that can be done for air cooling.


This is what I was talking about. Pretty neat albeit simple notion.

http://www.microcoolusa.com/101prod.html


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11739132*
> Chokie, Since you're using Windows, why not just use the ASUS Update tool which you can download from their support website? And while you're at it, fetch 5502 BIOS level. I think that will work better for the 965BE. That's what I'm using.
> 
> Cheers,


Actually updating the BIOS from within windows is a bad idea. I have read plenty of forum posts over the years from people who bricked their board while attempting to do this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11739200*
> This is what I was talking about. Pretty neat albeit simple notion.
> 
> http://www.microcoolusa.com/101prod.html


I must admit I did not fully understnd what you meant by 'acrylic stand'.
I have a similar stand/table that I use for benchmarking:










It is very convenient to use when changing hardware frequently. 
For everyday use it is a little too noisy for me though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;11737887*
> The bios is reliable for the ram voltage,what you set is what you get.
> The cpu voltage on the other hand is known to overvolt(mine is .044v over,1.30v gives 1.344v), which is far better than undervolt(my M4N98td-evo undervolts by .05v,1.36v gives 1.31v).
> Gyro


All my M2N* boards overvolts the CPU in a similar way. The M2N boards also has a certain amount of Vdroop so under load the voltage drops to a value that is closer to the setting that is shown in the BIOS.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;11739613*
> Actually updating the BIOS from within windows is a bad idea. I have read plenty of forum posts over the years from people who bricked their board while attempting to do this.


I have done this countless times and never had any issues on all my machines including laptops. I don't think ASUS would have provided the tool if it wasn't reliable. As with all things, care needs to be taken, but frankly the procedure is so simple and straightforward.
Quote:


> I must admit I did not fully understnd what you meant by 'acrylic stand'.
> I have a similar stand/table that I use for benchmarking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very convenient to use when changing hardware frequently.
> For everyday use it is a little too noisy for me though.


Apparently this type of solution is very far from mainstream. For instance, Newegg doesn't sell anything like a stand. And that Microcool product is the only commercially available stand I could find through Google.

And yes I can understand the noise issue. My son actually uses that type of setup in air-cooled mode to do gaming. It is not seriously OCd, so the fans aren't in full screaming mode.

Quote:


> All my M2N* boards overvolts the CPU in a similar way. The M2N boards also has a certain amount of Vdroop so under load the voltage drops to a value that is closer to the setting that is shown in the BIOS.


Okay, that makes sense. Hadn't thought about the effect of duty factor on Vcore. So when people say to set Vcore to 1.33V for stability, they're really talking about the value in the BIOS rather than what you see reported by monitor tools.

Cheers


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Apparently this type of solution is very far from mainstream. For instance, Newegg doesn't sell anything like a stand. And that Microcool product is the only commercially available stand I could find through Google.

And yes I can understand the noise issue. My son actually uses that type of setup in air-cooled mode to do gaming. It is not seriously OCd, so the fans aren't in full screaming mode.

Cheers


You have at least one more commercial option:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=242335


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chokie*


QUESTION: Will my logitech G15 usb keyboard work if I use an adapter to change it to a PS/2?


I don't recall any one attempting to use a PS2/USB adapter for use w/the USB peripherals like keyboards etc.

As said already the 5502 5002 could provide better stability for the Ph II x4 965 over the 2209 BIOS.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


I have done this countless times and never had any issues on all my machines including laptops. I don't think ASUS would have provided the tool if it wasn't reliable. As with all things, care needs to be taken, but frankly the procedure is so simple and straightforward.


Regarding flashing techniques, I'd have to agree w/the dr on this one. Although I have flashed plenty of bios files from with in windows on my Destroyer mobo's and not had any problems. I believe Foxconn Foxone utility is more reliable than the tools that ASUS provides.

In fact I have spoken to ASUS Tech Support higher level techs who insisted that I did not use the flash tool from w/in Windows because of all the problems encountered from the use of it. The best way to flash bios on M2N series mobo's IMO is to use either a Floppy A drive or a USB flash/thumb drive and flash using the tools pre built into the bios.

Hope this helps.









N2G


----------



## Chokie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;11740997*
> I don't recall any one attempting to use a PS2/USB adapter for use w/the USB peripherals like keyboards etc.
> 
> As said already the 5502 could provide better stability for the Ph II x4 965 over the 2209 BIOS.
> 
> N2G


Well, we can chalk the USB/PS2 adapter as a failure. Had to grab an actual PS/2 keyboard from work to get to the bios and set the multiplier and such. However, once into the windows desktop, my USB keyboard worked fine. I just have both plugged in. Not sure if it's necessary. I'll find out later.

You guys mentioned using BIOS version 5502. Did you mean 5002 Beta? I can't find 5502 on the Asus website.

Thanks

Chokie


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chokie;11744945*
> Well, we can chalk the USB/PS2 adapter as a failure. Had to grab an actual PS/2 keyboard from work to get to the bios and set the multiplier and such. However, once into the windows desktop, my USB keyboard worked fine. I just have both plugged in. Not sure if it's necessary. I'll find out later.
> 
> You guys mentioned using BIOS version 5502. Did you mean 5002 Beta? I can't find 5502 on the Asus website.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chokie


5502 must have been a typo: 5002 is the correct version.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;11745455*
> 5502 must have been a typo: 5002 is the correct version.


A-hum cough cough This ^


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chokie;11744945*
> Well, we can chalk the USB/PS2 adapter as a failure.


I didn't realize at first you were talking about a keyboard. For me, I am able to use a USB keyboard with the adapter plugged into the PS2 port. The discrete arrow keys don't work on my Logitech keyboard, but the ones in the num pad do. And yes I'm running 5002, but I don't know if that's what matters. Some BIOS have a specific switch to enable use of USB keyboard, but I don't recall that in our board.

Once you get going with the 965BE, there are a number of common problems found immediately. Go back and reread the past 6 or 7 pages in this forum. The good news is that you are already here.


----------



## Chokie

Ok,
So bios 5002 worked like a charm and I've been working on getting my PH II X4 965 clock speed dialed in. I've go it up to 4.122 GHz (20.0 x 206), but to get it that high I've got to have my VCOR pushed up to 1.5V to keep Prime95 from failing on one of the cores. Running Prime95 brought my 100% load temp up to 67 degrees before I stopped the test.

You all think the temp is a little high? Or am I being paranoid?

Chokie


----------



## XxG3nexX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chokie;11746739*
> Ok,
> So bios 5002 worked like a charm and I've been working on getting my PH II X4 965 clock speed dialed in. I've go it up to 4.122 GHz (20.0 x 206), but to get it that high I've got to have my VCOR pushed up to 1.5V to keep Prime95 from failing on one of the cores. Running Prime95 brought my 100% load temp up to 67 degrees before I stopped the test.
> 
> You all think the temp is a little high? Or am I being paranoid?
> 
> Chokie


Sorry I can't/didn't answer your question, but I've got a question for you.

Once you updated the bios to 5002 did you have any problems or did your pc boot right up?


----------



## meccaho

Hello, reading through all these posts has been super helpful. Decided i had to make an account to ask a question since you all seem way too smart.

I am using an M2N-E motherboard.

In this link...

http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-ASUS/M2N-E.html

It shows a 965 BE as usable. Does it seem logical that most everything in this post would apply to my M2N-E as well?

Also i'm confused now at all the different BIOS versions. Would anyone know which BIOS version I should use for the M2N-E? It says 5001 in the chart in that link i posted, but the installation guide says 2209.

Also would I really need to buy an aftermarket cooler if I don't plan to overclock for some time? Already a massive upgrade as is.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Chokie

Booted right up. I had gone from version 1402 to 2209, then was told here that 5002 would be best now. I didn't start having problems until I started messing with the multiplier and FSB. Still working on the over clocking.


----------



## Chokie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meccaho;11746904*
> Hello, reading through all these posts has been super helpful. Decided i had to make an account to ask a question since you all seem way too smart.
> 
> I am using an M2N-E motherboard.
> 
> In this link...
> 
> http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-ASUS/M2N-E.html
> 
> It shows a 965 BE as usable. Does it seem logical that most everything in this post would apply to my M2N-E as well?
> 
> Also i'm confused now at all the different BIOS versions. Would anyone know which BIOS version I should use for the M2N-E? It says 5001 in the chart in that link i posted, but the installation guide says 2209.
> 
> Also would I really need to buy an aftermarket cooler if I don't plan to overclock for some time? Already a massive upgrade as is.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


From what I found, the Instal guide is slightly dated, so if you have a newer bios version available, you will probably be able to use that. You could do what I did and update to 2209, find that it works and try 5001 after that.

As for the cooler, if you are not going to do any overclocking, you will be fine, as long as you don't mind having a less than cool looking chunk of metal in your case.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chokie;11746739*
> Ok,
> So bios 5002 worked like a charm and I've been working on getting my PH II X4 965 clock speed dialed in. I've go it up to 4.122 GHz (20.0 x 206), but to get it that high I've got to have my VCOR pushed up to 1.5V to keep Prime95 from failing on one of the cores. Running Prime95 brought my 100% load temp up to 67 degrees before I stopped the test.
> 
> You all think the temp is a little high? Or am I being paranoid?
> 
> Chokie


The temps are consistent with what I saw. A recent post said to keep it under 60C. Frankly that is a major challenge for me with the stock cooler. Most of my work is at about 50% duty cycle and temps typically don't exceed 54C.


----------



## Chokie

Here we go. Yet another AM3 working on M2N32-SLI deluxe.











This validaiton after a 30 minute Prime95 stress. Granted I could let it run for a few hours, but i'm getting tired.


----------



## DrSwizz

Regarding temperatures

I must say that I do not trust the temperature readings for Athlon II or Phenom II CPUs on our M2N* boards. The "CPU" temperature in the BIOS seems to be too high (possibly 10C?) and I know for a fact that the temperature reading for the individual cores (as can be read by HWmonitor for example) is too low; With my watercooling and light CPU load I can get temperature readings that are below ambient temperature, something which course is impossible.

AMD specifies different max temperatures for different CPUs. Generally the recommendations seems to vary between 60C to 75C. Temperature is not the only thing that matters though, increased voltage together with higher temperature is what causes CPUs to degrade more rapidly.

One word of caution; our motherboards where built when the most demanding CPU consumed around 125W and high-end CPUs could not be overclocked very much. Todays high-end CPUs are far more demanding when overclocked. You might want to be a bit careful of how far you push your CPUs especially on the weaker boards.
I noticed a few days ago that HWMonitor has some kind of reading (or estimation) of CPU power consumption. That might be useful.


----------



## DrSwizz

The temperature has dropped below -20C now, so I did one more benchmarking session with my 555Be and M2N32 Ws Pro board:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1551569
I managed to OC the CPU past 5GHz now


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


The temperature has dropped below -20C now, so I did one more benchmarking session with my 555Be and M2N32 Ws Pro board:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1551569
I managed to OC the CPU past 5GHz now 


Dang, man, where do you live? That is mighty cold!!!

You must be setting some records with those speeds.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


Regarding temperatures

One word of caution; our motherboards where built when the most demanding CPU consumed around 125W and high-end CPUs could not be overclocked very much. Todays high-end CPUs are far more demanding when overclocked. You might want to be a bit careful of how far you push your CPUs especially on the weaker boards.
I noticed a few days ago that HWMonitor has some kind of reading (or estimation) of CPU power consumption. That might be useful.


This 965BE setup I have is incredibly sensitive to ambient temp. I had noticed that if I place my hand 6" above the stock cooler, the fan spins up and the CPU temp increases almost immediately. Withdraw my hand and it comes back to "normal".

As a result of that observation, I removed the PSU from the case and opened up a few more baffles on the front of the case. The PSU is now hanging outside of the case. The net effect of these changes is that the temps running my MP3 to AAC encloding tests, which run the system at about 50% duty cycle, reduced the CPU temps by 4 degrees C. I was shocked that it made such a difference. By consequence, the fans are also quieter.

BTW, I'm running HWMonitor 1.17. I did not see anything that looks like CPU power indicator.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Dang, man, where do you live? That is mighty cold!!!

You must be setting some records with those speeds.










I live in the middle of Sweden.
The temperature has dropped to below -25C now. I guess it might end up below -30C tonight.

I tried to do one more session with the M2N32 Ws Pro board and a Sempron CPU, but it didn't work out so well. I experienced so called "cold bug" issues with the motherboard, that is the hardware stops working properly because of the low temperature.
I have a few records for watercooling, but compared to what the professional overclockers are capable of with liquid nitrogen, it really is nothing to brag about.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


This 965BE setup I have is incredibly sensitive to ambient temp. I had noticed that if I place my hand 6" above the stock cooler, the fan spins up and the CPU temp increases almost immediately. Withdraw my hand and it comes back to "normal".

As a result of that observation, I removed the PSU from the case and opened up a few more baffles on the front of the case. The PSU is now hanging outside of the case. The net effect of these changes is that the temps running my MP3 to AAC encloding tests, which run the system at about 50% duty cycle, reduced the CPU temps by 4 degrees C. I was shocked that it made such a difference. By consequence, the fans are also quieter.


A benchmarking table/stand might be just what you need then. 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


BTW, I'm running HWMonitor 1.17. I did not see anything that looks like CPU power indicator.










I'll check once my benchmarking rig has thawed a bit more.


----------



## The Fryer

ok i got a awesome deal from my friend, i will be adding another 9800gt to my rig. just wondering how well these m2n-sli deluxe handle sli. how many have tried it so far?


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;11753589*
> ok i got a awesome deal from my friend, i will be adding another 9800gt to my rig. just wondering how well these m2n-sli deluxe handle sli. how many have tried it so far?


I dont know the difference (performance) between m2n32 and m2n, but if i am right 88gt=98gt, so with SLI, will be a good upgrade (see my sign







)

Good Holidays anyway, to all of this club


----------



## The Fryer

nice to hear, i just found out though the one he has for me is the 1gb, i have the 512mb, so now i got to sell mine or just buy another 1gb card.


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;11754873*
> nice to hear, i just found out though the one he has for me is the 1gb, i have the 512mb, so now i got to sell mine or just buy another 1gb card.


Well, IMHO makes sense to do an SLI when you already have a GPU, you add another GPU equal and "recycle" the system. Buy two cards for SLI no longer makes sense to me .. how much you spend and how much it costs a GTX460?

How are your temp now?

I had stock cooler on 8800gt (not single slot) and I had too much hot inside case (I hadnt 2x120 on top, now I have - my lianli is "upset" with GPU on top).

Feel free to ask everything


----------



## The Fryer

well i have the single slot 9800gt oc, and i am getting the single slot 9800gt from him, i know the oc one will down clock, and i found a fix to make them both run at 512mb so i can do sli.

as for heat, i have 2x120mm 110cfm fans in the front of my crappy home modded case. my card runs 37*C idle and 55*C when maxed out folding.

my cpu runs 34-49*C idle/full load. so nothing in my case has the chance to get hot.

i have to fire up the compressor every 2 weeks and clean the dust out because of all the air that push's through. the sounds don't bother me, i am only on it when i am on hear with music going or i am gaming.


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;11755631*
> well i have the single slot 9800gt oc, and i am getting the single slot 9800gt from him, i know the oc one will down clock, and i found a fix to make them both run at 512mb so i can do sli.
> 
> as for heat, i have 2x120mm 110cfm fans in the front of my crappy home modded case. my card runs 37*C idle and 55*C when maxed out folding.
> 
> my cpu runs 34-49*C idle/full load. so nothing in my case has the chance to get hot.
> 
> i have to fire up the compressor every 2 weeks and clean the dust out because of all the air that push's through. the sounds don't bother me, i am only on it when i am on hear with music going or i am gaming.


Good!
Go for upgrade









I had same temps with 9700, now my idle is 27 (room 19-20, is winter here)


----------



## Datastorm

Hi Everyone,

I've been following this forum since the summer and i finally jumped onto the PH II band wagon (from an Athlon 64 X2 5000+ which ran hot 60C from HWMonitor).

Here's a recap of what i went through to get to 4GHz. (pretty much following the guide except had some trouble getting my 6 gigs to recognize. It may be a bit of a lengthy post but i wanted to share my success in case others are experiencing the same problems)

-flashed to bois 5002 with the athlon still in
-booted fine and ran it for several days to ensure everything was working (ram config was 1gigs in the yellow slot and 2gigs in the black slots)
-installed nvidia tools 6.06 (performance piece only)
-dusted and cleaned the case and swapped out to the PHII 965 using my zalman 9700+arctic silver 5
-it initially booted and then hung before i could get into the bois. Eventually removed 2 sticks of ram (tried pretty much every configuration 2x1gg, 2x2gig, 1gig+2gig. Eventually got the bois to post wtih a 2gig,1gig,2gig,1gig configuration).
-entered bios with a ps2 keyboard -> had to use number pad to move around(usb wouldn't work) and changed the following settings
--->vcore 1.3v, ram 2.1v, multiplier x16, disable legacy usb (to get arrow keys and usb keyboard working for bios on next reboot)
-Win 7 would alway hang mid way before those glowing colours showed up with 6gigs. (xp, ubuntu, usb of clonezilla and gparted all booted fine).
-re-installed win 7 with 4gigs onto a spare drive and then i was determined to get the final 2 sticks of ram working.... eventually i tried the last ram configuration and got win7 to boot ??? 1gig,2gig,1gig,2gig.
-ran cpuz, ran nvidia performace program and accepted the warning
-set muliplier of each core to 16 and saved profile as boot.nsu
-went into policies to load boot.nsu startup
-eventually upped the vcore and multiplier to 20x, bus down to 201 and ram timing to 5-5-5-16-21
-cpu temps are 36C idle and hit 59C with prime95. Mid 40's when gaming.

Here's my validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1546907

Here's a couple of questions i had:
-been learning about overclocking and at this point i've just adjusted my multipliers. I've tried to lower my ram to DDR2 667 and lowered my multiplier and increase my fsb but i get the same max of 4GHz before it becomes unstable. So is it better to run a faster FSB and lower memory speed or stock fsb, higher multiplier and ram at DDR2 800? Or am i doing something wrong?
-been thinking about a SSD upgrade. Anyone here using it with the M2N32SLI board and have any issues? From what i read we don't have ACHI on this board and wanted to know if it'll be an issue?

Sorry for the long winded intial post. Great forum and great board to breathe new life into a system. Wish the 6 cores worked!

(happy at 4Ghz but can't resist OC higher







)


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;11753277*
> I live in the middle of Sweden.
> The temperature has dropped to below -25C now. I guess it might end up below -30C tonight.
> 
> I tried to do one more session with the M2N32 Ws Pro board and a Sempron CPU, but it didn't work out so well. I experienced so called "cold bug" issues with the motherboard, that is the hardware stops working properly because of the low temperature.
> I have a few records for watercooling, but compared to what the professional overclockers are capable of with liquid nitrogen, it really is nothing to brag about.


Hello Sweden! People here in Florida, including me, get grumpy when the temps approach 0 C.









The speeds you are posting are impressive to me.
Quote:


> A benchmarking table/stand might be just what you need then.


For sure. I'm starting to contemplate moving this setup onto some sort of stand and then migrating eventually to a proper AM3 board.

I do wonder what I'm missing here since the 125W 965BE is so sensitive to temperature, how it would ever survive inside a conventional case without running at very high temperature. I had already noticed a similar tendency with the 4200+ processor that was in the machine originally. Perhaps this is typical of AMD processors?

BTW, the 450W PSU I'm using doesn't seem to work very hard or get very hot but maybe this is insufficient to run the system?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Datastorm;11757526*
> -eventually upped the vcore and multiplier to 20x, bus down to 201 and ram timing to 5-5-5-16-21
> -cpu temps are 36C idle and hit 59C with prime95. Mid 40's when gaming.


I see you're using a Zalman 9700 CPU cooler instead of the stock one. By comparison, it looks like you're running a good 5C cooler compared to what I see with stock.

What I'm concerned about with that cooler is that it is moving air at a 90 degree angle away from the motherboard. Since my CPU is sitting in a horizontal position, I would prefer to see the cooler push air straight up. Can someone recommend a good CPU cooler that achieves better cooling than the stock cooler and still push exhaust heat straight up?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Datastorm;11757526*
> -been thinking about a SSD upgrade. Anyone here using it with the M2N32SLI board and have any issues? From what i read we don't have ACHI on this board and wanted to know if it'll be an issue?


I don't have direct experience with an SSD in our boards, but I've seen an SSD running in an ASUS Rampage III I believe running at SATA-3 speeds. It is damn quick and has a vastily higher Windows Experience Index value. Even at SATA-2 speed in the M2N32, I suspect the performance difference would be noticeable.


----------



## Datastorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11757673*
> I see you're using a Zalman 9700 CPU cooler instead of the stock one. By comparison, it looks like you're running a good 5C cooler compared to what I see with stock.
> 
> What I'm concerned about with that cooler is that it is moving air at a 90 degree angle away from the motherboard. Since my CPU is sitting in a horizontal position, I would prefer to see the cooler push air straight up. Can someone recommend a good CPU cooler that achieves better cooling than the stock cooler and still push exhaust heat straight up?


Do you have a funky case with vents/holes on the side (above your cpu?). Even if you have your pc horizontally like a desktop (opposite to a tower). It should still draw air from the front to the back or the opposite (however you have it setup). That's the reason for 90 degree orientations for the fans.

When you have the fan at the top of the cpu it can cause stangant air to be used with the covers on and poor airflow.

I've rarely seen newer cases still having side fans. My lianli case has small ventalation holes on each corner of the case and a larger section of ventalation at the front bottom and back mid with 120mm fans.

I have the fans setup so that i suck cool air from the front of the case travels towards the 9700 and then the 9700 also pushes air towards the back where the last 120mm fan creates an exhuast to push all the warm air out.

Do the tissue test where you take a strip of it and place it around the outside of your case. If you don't see air sucked in at one point and then expelled at the other end, make sure you try to make it happen. That might be adding to your +5C of heat over my setup? (from what i've read the zalman 9700 is old tech, but it still looked and felt better than the stock cpu (which is why i didn't bother using it))


----------



## crash01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Datastorm*


-been thinking about a SSD upgrade. Anyone here using it with the M2N32SLI board and have any issues? From what i read we don't have ACHI on this board and wanted to know if it'll be an issue?

Sorry for the long winded intial post. Great forum and great board to breathe new life into a system. Wish the 6 cores worked!

(happy at 4Ghz but can't resist OC higher







)


I have corsai F60








M2N32, havent AHCI but SSD is really fast also without.
I have flashed my ssd with lastest rom (or bios?







) and with some benchmark my values are around 200mb/s and not around 285/275 like SSD does with AHCI ON.

I had a raptor before









This is my boot time, my friend with AHCI on does 2-3 seconds less (same application installed - with 945 and MB with AHCI

































p.s. thx for rep


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Datastorm*


Do you have a funky case with vents/holes on the side (above your cpu?). Even if you have your pc horizontally like a desktop (opposite to a tower). It should still draw air from the front to the back or the opposite (however you have it setup). That's the reason for 90 degree orientations for the fans.

When you have the fan at the top of the cpu it can cause stangant air to be used with the covers on and poor airflow.

I've rarely seen newer cases still having side fans. My lianli case has small ventalation holes on each corner of the case and a larger section of ventalation at the front bottom and back mid with 120mm fans.

I have the fans setup so that i suck cool air from the front of the case travels towards the 9700 and then the 9700 also pushes air towards the back where the last 120mm fan creates an exhuast to push all the warm air out.

Do the tissue test where you take a strip of it and place it around the outside of your case. If you don't see air sucked in at one point and then expelled at the other end, make sure you try to make it happen. That might be adding to your +5C of heat over my setup? (from what i've read the zalman 9700 is old tech, but it still looked and felt better than the stock cpu (which is why i didn't bother using it))


The case I'm using is over 4 years old and is a conventional design like you describe. Air comes in the lower front and is sucked out the mid back by a 120mm fan. Unfortunately this particular ANTEC case was not designed to accommodate a front fan, else I would have added it myself. To its credit, it does have a dust screen where the air is drawn in (that I had forgotten about and was rather skanky!!!).

To achieve the 41C idle temp, I have the case laying on its side with panel removed. The PSU was also removed and moved to hang off the bottom. In essense, I've tried to remove all potential blockages and anything that might produce a stagnant air effect.

I ran a 30 minute profile with P95 to soak the CPU. Most of the time it was topping out at 62C, but there was a spike to 64 that lasted a few seconds. I also ran a soak test with OCCT 3.1 to check that out. This test was only able to achieve 60C temps. These numbers are several degrees cooler than the last time I tried to run a profile. I attribute the results to the fact the CPU is better exposed to ambient air temperature, which is about 20C.


----------



## The Fryer

not to bad, but temps should be lower. the cap on the cpu is 62..


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


the cap on the cpu is 62..


Sorry, not understanding what you meant.


----------



## The Fryer

sorry my fault. the max temp for that cpu is 62*C if i remember right, so that is its thermal threshold, running it at or above that can be bad on the cpu's internals.


----------



## crash01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


sorry my fault. the max temp for that cpu is 62*C if i remember right, so that is its thermal threshold, running it at or above that can be bad on the cpu's internals.


Right, 62 or 63


----------



## Datastorm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crash01*


I have corsai F60








M2N32, havent AHCI but SSD is really fast also without.
I have flashed my ssd with lastest rom (or bios?







) and with some benchmark my values are around 200mb/s and not around 285/275 like SSD does with AHCI ON.

I had a raptor before









This is my boot time, my friend with AHCI on does 2-3 seconds less (same application installed - with 945 and MB with AHCI

































p.s. thx for rep










Nice times.

Can anyone recommend a 120gig version? Is it worth it to get a sata3 with a pci card to support sata3? My current base win7 install plus "critical" apps comes out to 55gigs. An 80gig would still be tight...


----------



## The Fryer

hmm i just ran the same prog and i boot in 46 seconds, sata 2 500gb maxtor.


----------



## crash01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


hmm i just ran the same prog and i boot in 46 seconds, sata 2 500gb maxtor.


Caviar Black?
Yes, but different system, different applications..and transfer rate i think that is much different









Anyway, imho 120GB is too much expensive and big. I have 22.3gb free on my F60, how many applications u will install?







55gb?















For game and storage, I use a normal HDD









I dont know in ur city, but I have paid 120euro my SSD, 2euro/GB.
Here in italy F120 costs 220euro, if i look only at performances could be better do a RAID of F60, right?







Have u thought about a raid?

Or wait next year for new SSD of intel


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crash01*


Caviar Black?
Yes, but different system, different applications..and transfer rate i think that is much different



















nope, it is one of the original ones, i think it is a regular caviar, not any kind of black blue of green edition, it was made before them even came out.


----------



## Datastorm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


nope, it is one of the original ones, i think it is a regular caviar, not any kind of black blue of green edition, it was made before them even came out.


Fryer, Crash

What are your window's experience scores for the hard disk. I know its not a "great" test to base things on but i'm curious to know numbers. I'm running off an old 500gig seagate 7200.10 drive and i get an index score of 5.8.

As for the speed of ssd, from all the benchmarks i've read up on i'm pretty sure you'll see a significate difference when compared to a standard 7200 rpm drive.

I used to run a pair of 10k cheetah SCSI drives in raid and doing an install of winxp literially took 5minutes when the side bar said ~25minutes.... Lightening fast but also extremely noisey both in dbs and the fact that it created this high pitched whining that made it very hard to sleep if my system was on through the night (i live in a condo and the pc is in the other room).

I do a lot of photoshop and am trying to get into video. Addition to my drive i boot from, i have another 3 x 2TB and 2x 1TB drives... Looking to get one of those sans digital 8 bay hdd towers but i want to wait for usb3/sata3 so i don't wait forever when transfering large sets of data.

When i dive into the world of 1080p video editing there's going to be a lot of data to be moved around...


----------



## Mit Namso

why have I not seen Nvidia style AM3 MBs with SATA3 and USB3, but I suppose the next tech intels with 32nm socket I3/I5/I7 chips (even new I3 32nm chips???), will support SATA3 and USB3


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Datastorm;11763656*
> Fryer, Crash
> 
> What are your window's experience scores for the hard disk. I know its not a "great" test to base things on but i'm curious to know numbers. I'm running off an old 500gig seagate 7200.10 drive and i get an index score of 5.8.
> 
> As for the speed of ssd, from all the benchmarks i've read up on i'm pretty sure you'll see a significate difference when compared to a standard 7200 rpm drive.
> 
> I used to run a pair of 10k cheetah SCSI drives in raid and doing an install of winxp literially took 5minutes when the side bar said ~25minutes.... Lightening fast but also extremely noisey both in dbs and the fact that it created this high pitched whining that made it very hard to sleep if my system was on through the night (i live in a condo and the pc is in the other room).
> 
> I do a lot of photoshop and am trying to get into video. Addition to my drive i boot from, i have another 3 x 2TB and 2x 1TB drives... Looking to get one of those sans digital 8 bay hdd towers but i want to wait for usb3/sata3 so i don't wait forever when transfering large sets of data.
> 
> When i dive into the world of 1080p video editing there's going to be a lot of data to be moved around...


Sure








CPU: 7.3 (@ 3ghz)
RAM: 7.3
GPU: 7.4 (740/1050/1850)
Game: 7.4
HDD: 7.2









Only 7.2 because we havent AHCI, i think (and hope







)

In house on other computers I have also an x25-m 80gb and a pair of WD VR, If can i help u, in ur tests, ask everything









U have noise also if use sound absorption panels? And anti-vibration on HDD?


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01;11763866*
> Sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: 7.3 (@ 3ghz)
> RAM: 7.3
> GPU: 7.4 (740/1050/1850)
> Game: 7.4
> HDD: 7.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 7.2 because we havent AHCI, i think (and hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> In house on other computers I have also an x25-m 80gb and a pair of WD VR, If can i help u, in ur tests, ask everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U have noise also if use sound absorption panels? And anti-vibration on HDD?


nice.

cpu:7.3
ram:5.9
graphics: 6.9 for both.
hdd:5.9


----------



## Fossil

Hey fellas quick question, is the 955 a drop in with the 5001 BIOS on the M2N-SLI Deluxe? I know some people have problems with 965 but I'm thinking about trading my CPU for a C3 955 for the extra overclocking headroom. Mostly for folding. I'm pretty sure I've read right that most people have no problems dropping a 955 in but I remember reading as well that others need to use some sort of programs to tweak the chip.


----------



## amd109

I just upgrade my old X2 5200 frm M2N32SLI-Deluxe to X4 955, and graphic card too; Palit GTX460 768M(only yesterday..







).

When I upgrade X4 955 which run fine with my old graphic card MSI 8800GTS. I ran it a week+ & everythin seems ok. Until yesterday when I got my new graphic card GTX460.

First of course replaced the old graphic card happily but, once entered the windows. The page of windows is dimmed or rather I say my monitor is very dim. Merely can see the windows what it showed. I felt somehow uneasy cos it shouldn't show it dimmed. I manged to install the driver and rebooted. Strangely, the monitor becomes bright again. It beats me..









When I rebooted my PC and enter to bios, the monitor screen dimmed down again. The bios page merely can see.









Anyone experiences this problem?


----------



## N2Gaming

Merry Christmas all.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd109;11770913*
> I just upgrade my old X2 5200 frm M2N32SLI-Deluxe to X4 955, and graphic card too; Palit GTX460 768M(only yesterday..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> When I upgrade X4 955 which run fine with my old graphic card MSI 8800GTS. I ran it a week+ & everythin seems ok. Until yesterday when I got my new graphic card GTX460.
> 
> First of course replaced the old graphic card happily but, once entered the windows. The page of windows is dimmed or rather I say my monitor is very dim. Merely can see the windows what it showed. I felt somehow uneasy cos it shouldn't show it dimmed. I manged to install the driver and rebooted. Strangely, the monitor becomes bright again. It beats me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I rebooted my PC and enter to bios, the monitor screen dimmed down again. The bios page merely can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone experiences this problem?


Is your monitor cable pluged into the monitor & Video card properly i.e. no bent pins and are the cable ends tight?


----------



## The Fryer

yup merry Christmas. now i got to get an sli bridge...lol


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;11761972*
> sorry my fault. the max temp for that cpu is 62*C if i remember right, so that is its thermal threshold, running it at or above that can be bad on the cpu's internals.


Wow, wasn't aware, but good to know. Thanks. I was under the impression this processor had some type of thermal protection function. Now I have to remember where I saw that, but nevertheless it wasn't my intention to trigger it, but as I mentioned earlier, my last PRIME95 run was basically sitting right on that number.

I really have to find a better cooling solution for this setup.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;11764456*
> nice.
> 
> cpu:7.3
> ram:5.9
> graphics: 6.9 for both.
> hdd:5.9


The 965BE here @3.4GHz stock, plus memory both give 7.4. The X1900GT is very old in the tooth and is 5.9, and the Seagate 1.5TB drive also can only muster a 5.9.

Based on Crash's data, plus what I've seen here at home, an SSD would definitely help things out.

It's very interesting to see how upgrades are making this board come to life.


----------



## gr8sho

Most of you have probably seen this, but in case you hadn't, it's a good read. Article was published a little over a year ago.

http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2468

Happy Christmas to All


----------



## amd109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;11773994*
> Merry Christmas all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your monitor cable pluged into the monitor & Video card properly i.e. no bent pins and are the cable ends tight?


I just found out the bloody new Palit nvidia card does not support CRT monitor! I tested on my second monitor which is LCD monitor and it works! Anyone knows does all the latest nvidia cards does not support CRT monitor?







I still love my old 21" CRT monitor being ZERO latency!









Bf I changed the new card, my old MSI 8800GTS worked fine at both; CRT & LCD monitor..


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11775795*
> The 965BE here @3.4GHz stock, plus memory both give 7.4. The X1900GT is very old in the tooth and is 5.9, and the Seagate 1.5TB drive also can only muster a 5.9.
> 
> Based on Crash's data, plus what I've seen here at home, an SSD would definitely help things out.
> 
> It's very interesting to see how upgrades are making this board come to life.


When u will have SSD, remember to disable prefetch, superprefetch etc..I have an italian guide, i think there will also be here








I think that the SSD is the best upgrade








I have another SSD (Jmicron - OCZ Core Series V2, is old, yes) but the controller is different and dont works so good like corsair (SF-1222)


----------



## Tmaus

Well I'm back here again with doubt, follow what our friend gr8sho appointed me, I followed his steps, I changed the vcore to 1.30v, the multiplier to x16 I used x17 and x18 stability is normal, processor at 45 Âº C maximum (I surprised with the temperature, since in my region is 36 Âº c joked).

In short, I have the Phenom x4 processor 955 using the 3.2 (actual value) and windows displayed by the bios, if I open NVIDIA System Tools Ver 6.05 shows him with each CPU running at 800MHz and the multiplier to x4, and I do not I can change the multiplier.

My VGA and an ATI 5970 and tried tb with ATI 5850 for my brother.

could someone give me a light setting this up using NVIDIA System Tools Ver 6.05?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmaus;11780581*
> In short, I have the Phenom x4 processor 955 using the 3.2 (actual value) and windows displayed by the bios, if I open NVIDIA System Tools Ver 6.05 shows him with each CPU running at 800MHz and the multiplier to x4, and I do not I can change the multiplier.
> 
> could someone give me a light setting this up using NVIDIA System Tools Ver 6.05?


The bios for the AM3 processors are only partially supported. The values you enter simply indicate max allowable values.

remember to set power profile in windows to high performance. Make sure all power Mgmt options in bios are disabled. It will work. Enjoy.

The latest nvidia control panel is 6.06 I think...


----------



## Datastorm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tmaus*


Well I'm back here again with doubt, follow what our friend gr8sho appointed me, I followed his steps, I changed the vcore to 1.30v, the multiplier to x16 I used x17 and x18 stability is normal, processor at 45 Âº C maximum (I surprised with the temperature, since in my region is 36 Âº c joked).

In short, I have the Phenom x4 processor 955 using the 3.2 (actual value) and windows displayed by the bios, if I open NVIDIA System Tools Ver 6.05 shows him with each CPU running at 800MHz and the multiplier to x4, and I do not I can change the multiplier.

My VGA and an ATI 5970 and tried tb with ATI 5850 for my brother.

could someone give me a light setting this up using NVIDIA System Tools Ver 6.05?


Tmaus

I also had that problem where i wasn't able to select anything. Trying using the latest 6.06 drivers. Also when i had that problem (even after setting the power profile to "performance" ) I had to toggle to the "Stored Profiles" tab and made adjustments to each of the 4 cores and then saved the profile.

For some reason, the 1st time i tried using it i didn't have the drop-downs for each core or multiplier, but after doing that and saving and rebooting several times it started to appear. Also I noticed that the very first times... it took a while to load up the nvidia control panel.

Try that and see if it helps you out.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Hello Sweden! People here in Florida, including me, get grumpy when the temps approach 0 C.









The speeds you are posting are impressive to me.


Temperature has risen to -5C now, so there will be no more 5GHz runs for a while. 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


For sure. I'm starting to contemplate moving this setup onto some sort of stand and then migrating eventually to a proper AM3 board.

I do wonder what I'm missing here since the 125W 965BE is so sensitive to temperature, how it would ever survive inside a conventional case without running at very high temperature. I had already noticed a similar tendency with the 4200+ processor that was in the machine originally. Perhaps this is typical of AMD processors?


What CPU cooler are you using? Are you using the stock cooler?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


BTW, the 450W PSU I'm using doesn't seem to work very hard or get very hot but maybe this is insufficient to run the system?


Is it a brand name PSU or cheap and unreliable PSU? There can be quite a difference between the same rating. For instanace A 450W Corsair might be capable of handling a 550W load for a short period of time while the worst cheap ones might even die when they reach 80% of the specified capacity.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amd109*


I just found out the bloody new Palit nvidia card does not support CRT monitor! I tested on my second monitor which is LCD monitor and it works! Anyone knows does all the latest nvidia cards does not support CRT monitor?







I still love my old 21" CRT monitor being ZERO latency!









Bf I changed the new card, my old MSI 8800GTS worked fine at both; CRT & LCD monitor..


I have had issues with the latest nvidias drivers and a CRT too. The drivers seem to configure the screen settings wrong somehow so that my CRT didn't work. I had to connect an LCD and manually configure the driver to properly work with the CRT.

Generally reagarding SSD performance: 
I have used an OCZ SSD (a sandforce based drive) and done some benchmarking on my M2N32 Ws Pro board as well as on some other boards. I was really surprised of how well the M2N32 board performed despite lacking AHCI support. Roughly the performance was around 50% higher than the other boards I tested that also lacked AHCI.


----------



## crash01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


I have used an OCZ SSD (a sandforce based drive) and done some benchmarking on my M2N32 Ws Pro board as well as on some other boards. I was really surprised of how well the M2N32 board performed despite lacking AHCI support. Roughly the performance was around 50% higher than the other boards I tested that also lacked AHCI.


Vertex?

50% i dont believe..For corsair's spec, I should do 275/285 mb/s but I am on 200 mb/s; so i think "only" 30% less than those with AHCI.
Anyway is a good gap if u think at HDD


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crash01*


Vertex?


Agility 2.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crash01*


50% i dont believe..For corsair's spec, I should do 275/285 mb/s but I am on 200 mb/s; so i think "only" 30% less than those with AHCI.
Anyway is a good gap if u think at HDD










Well, the 50% is only an approximation that I did from figures that I recollected from memory. Anyway, there really is no contradiction between the two figures.


----------



## Tmaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11780822*
> The bios for the AM3 processors are only partially supported. The values you enter simply indicate max allowable values.
> 
> remember to set power profile in windows to high performance. Make sure all power Mgmt options in bios are disabled. It will work. Enjoy.
> 
> The latest nvidia control panel is 6.06 I think...


gr8sho, thank you and thank you to everyone who helped with the tips you use, I have to say that now my phenom X4 II 955 125w worked perfectly on my M2N-SLI Deluxe, I used the following settings to get it working.

6.06_nvidia_system_tools tool - link http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_system_tools_6.06.html

Config Bios 5001
HT CPU bus 200 (works fine up to 240)
CPU multiplier x16 (x17 is good with most not tried)
CPU voltage 1.30v

Configured for High Performance Cooler

if you have any doubts I am also available to help.

Such were the settings I used


----------



## Jerm357

I finally received my CPU and memory for Christmas and every thing installed perfect with no problems what so ever. After installing the Phenom 945 I was even able to use the 1066 memory option in the bios with out any problems with my 2 x 2gb OCZ platinum 1066 ram. Man, what an upgrade this was. My old A64 X2 6000+ was really holding back my 4890 by quite a bit. After both of these upgrades, The way this thing plays games now it feels like I upgraded my GPU also.

I have a temp question though. In the bios my CPU idel temp is 31-35c depending where I have my fans set to, but when using OCCT or HWMonitor they both read about 22c give or take on all cores at idle. While using OCCT CPU test I get a 37.5c load temp. I want to start OCing but Im not sure I can trust these temp readings. Im using a Thermalright XP 90 with a 92mm ultra high speed panaflo fan so I know this is a better then stock cooling, but I dont think its this good. What do you guys think. How would I know if Im running too hot?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;11782602*
> Temperature has risen to -5C now, so there will be no more 5GHz runs for a while.


A veritable heatwave!!! What's next, melting ice?
Quote:


> What CPU cooler are you using? Are you using the stock cooler?


It's the stock cooler. Interestingly enough, the article I mentioned just recently did all their benchmarking with that cooler.
Quote:


> Is it a brand name PSU or cheap and unreliable PSU? There can be quite a difference between the same rating. For instance A 450W Corsair might be capable of handling a 550W load for a short period of time while the worst cheap ones might even die when they reach 80% of the specified capacity.


I don't know what a brand name means anymore. The PSU in question is an ANTEC that came with the case. The model number is SP-450. From appearances, the device doesn't seem to break a sweat and runs very cool, even more-so now that it's outside of the case. I do believe a more stout PSU is next on upgrade list, especially before I attempt to upgrade the X1900GT.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jerm357;11785879*
> I finally received my CPU and memory for Christmas and every thing installed perfect with no problems what so ever. After installing the Phenom 945 I was even able to use the 1066 memory option in the bios with out any problems with my 2 x 2gb OCZ platinum 1066 ram. Man, what an upgrade this was. My old A64 X2 6000+ was really holding back my 4890 by quite a bit. After both of these upgrades, The way this thing plays games now it feels like I upgraded my GPU also.
> 
> I have a temp question though. In the bios my CPU idel temp is 31-35c depending where I have my fans set to, but when using OCCT or HWMonitor they both read about 22c give or take on all cores at idle. While using OCCT CPU test I get a 37.5c load temp. I want to start OCing but Im not sure I can trust these temp readings. Im using a Thermalright XP 90 with a 92mm ultra high speed panaflo fan so I know this is a better then stock cooling, but I dont think its this good. What do you guys think. How would I know if Im running too hot?


Nice that you got it working.

You might want to read what I posted a few days back:
http://www.overclock.net/11749993-post7702.html

I would not be worried about those temperatures as they seem reasonable good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11788258*
> A veritable heatwave!!! What's next, melting ice?


The temperarture is down to -8C now, but it is still feels relative warm and cosy. 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11788258*
> It's the stock cooler. Interestingly enough, the article I mentioned just recently did all their benchmarking with that cooler.


I would still advice you buy a more powerful CPU cooler, especially as I imagine that it will get rather hot during the summer where you live(?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11788258*
> I don't know what a brand name means anymore. The PSU in question is an ANTEC that came with the case. The model number is SP-450. From appearances, the device doesn't seem to break a sweat and runs very cool, even more-so now that it's outside of the case. I do believe a more stout PSU is next on upgrade list, especially before I attempt to upgrade the X1900GT.


Antec is alright I guess (I have had a few Antec power supplys myself and I have never experienced any problems with any of them). You definitely right about getting a new PSU if you intend to upgrade your graphics card to some kind of power hungry high-end model.


----------



## Darthstryk3r

Ok, well this looks like the place for me. I did a pc build a couple years ago and based on a friends suggestion went with the ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe.

I am now wanting to upgrade my CPU and have to factors need something reasonably priced and ease of installation. Im just looking to squeeze some more time out of this motherboard before I need to upgrade to utilize some of the faster things out there.

Currently have a AMD Atholon64 x2 6400+
I am looking for something that will give me quad core without alot of tweaking. Everyone on here really seems to know what they are talking about so I would appreciate any input and direction.

I was considering this at $60
AMD Phenom X4 9850 Quad Core Processor


----------



## crash01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darthstryk3r*


Ok, well this looks like the place for me. I did a pc build a couple years ago and based on a friends suggestion went with the ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe.

I am now wanting to upgrade my CPU and have to factors need something reasonably priced and ease of installation. Im just looking to squeeze some more time out of this motherboard before I need to upgrade to utilize some of the faster things out there.

Currently have a AMD Atholon64 x2 6400+
I am looking for something that will give me quad core without alot of tweaking. Everyone on here really seems to know what they are talking about so I would appreciate any input and direction.

I was considering this at $60
AMD Phenom X4 9850 Quad Core Processor


Welcome to this club









9850 is too old imho, try with 945 or 955.










Done today


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


The temperature is down to -8C now, but it is still feels relative warm and cosy. 


Yes, everything is relative. If -8C feels warm to you, you must suffer in the summertime!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


I would still advice you buy a more powerful CPU cooler, especially as I imagine that it will get rather hot during the summer where you live(?)


Yes, you are correct. Typically we keep the AC on 25.5C for a balance of comfort and energy conservation.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


Antec is alright I guess (I have had a few Antec power supplys myself and I have never experienced any problems with any of them). You definitely right about getting a new PSU if you intend to upgrade your graphics card to some kind of power hungry high-end model.


The Antec seems to deal with supplying enough power to the X1900GT at least with respect to the +12V where I understand the real need is.

And speaking of the X1900GT, the research I've done confirms a few things I observed over the years. First and foremost it is power hungry and runs very hot. It idles at no less than 55C (if you can trust HWMonitor and OCCT), but if you're actually using the computer, runs closer to 60C, and gets into the 70C range if gaming. Herein lies the problem as I see it. The stock cooler has a very wide profile, and even though it has cooling fins up the wazoo, they are far too close to other hardware like memory and of course the VGA card. I can definitely feel a hot spot just between the CPU and GPU. The rear 120mm fan doesn't seem to do much to help, so I will be testing the premise by adding a 2nd and possibly a 3rd 120mm fan in front of the board. I believe this will do a better job of moving the hot air away from the main-board.

I'll write back once have some more data.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crash01*


9850 is too old imho, try with 945 or 955.


Or an AM3 processor like the 125W 965BE.









Money was an issue for me too in the sense that I wanted to make this system more up to date but also recognized that it might be throwing good money after bad for a 4+ year old board. There was a person selling the 965BE on EBay for ~126USD, may still be there.

While the new 965 processor is not an I7, I also wasn't forced to buy all new hardware either. Plus I get to play around with the system all over again and learn a little about OC in the process.

And when I'm ready to upgrade the motherboard to an AM3, I'm still left with a relatively recent technology CPU.


----------



## Darthstryk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crash01*


Welcome to this club









9850 is too old imho, try with 945 or 955.











Do those require alot of tweaking? Also I was also told that I need to find a 95w cpu if it was to be a 945 or 955 but all i can seem to find in those is 125w


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darthstryk3r*


Do those require alot of tweaking? Also I was also told that I need to find a 95w cpu if it was to be a 945 or 955 but all i can seem to find in those is 125w


they will require some tweeking but not a hole lot, if you can find a 940 black edition you can simply update your bios, reset it, swap cpu's and boot it up. they oc decent if you decide to. they are 140w though. but i have not heard anyone nor have i had any issues with a 140w cpu and the m2n. last time i seen them on newegg they was under 100.00 or you could get one off ebay probably cheaper.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;11792889*
> they will require some tweeking but not a hole lot, if you can find a 940 black edition you can simply update your bios, reset it, swap cpu's and boot it up. they oc decent if you decide to. they are 140w though. but i have not heard anyone nor have i had any issues with a 140125w cpu and the m2n. last time i seen them on newegg they was under 100.00 or you could get one off ebay probably cheaper.


Fixed









@ Darthstryk3r:

Get the Ph II X4 945 For ease of use. No extra software needed and if you decide to overclock you do it the old fasion way by means of HT clock.

Oh you could also get the B95 for lower voltage or higher voltage depending on how you want to run your system. Don't know if they work on our boards though. Would be interesting to see if they do actually work and overclock better than the X4 945 95w cpu's.

Here is a list cpu's that are 95w @ 3000MHz. Just ignore the first cpu on the left it's a 125w variant.


----------



## amd109

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Merry Christmas all.









Is your monitor cable pluged into the monitor & Video card properly i.e. no bent pins and are the cable ends tight?


Nope, I put back my old 8800GTS and everything is ok no dim or low brightness.


----------



## MRocha

Good day everyone, does anyone ever heard of bios mod? On the site (http://www.bios-mods.com/forum/archive/index.php/thread-4642-3.html) the user TheWiz released a bios with support for x6 is it true?


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MRocha;11803684*
> Good day everyone, does anyone ever heard of bios mod? On the site (http://www.bios-mods.com/forum/archive/index.php/thread-4642-3.html) the user TheWiz released a bios with support for x6 is it true?







































Last post is 27/12, yesterday.
I must see a screen of CPU-Z..

I asked to that user


----------



## Darthstryk3r

Alright so i have found this.....will it work good??

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMD-Phenom-II-X4-940-3-0GHz-Black-Edition-AM2-Deneb-/130467936231?pt=CPUs&hash=item1e607eb7e7


----------



## Gyro

That will work fine.







No tweaking required.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01;11803892*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last post is 27/12, yesterday.
> I must see a screen of CPU-Z..
> 
> I asked to that user


OMG... they are waiting for confirmation if an x6 works in the M2N-SLI deluxe or not... I am going to ****ing WET myself if it works.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11792323*
> I'll write back once have some more data.


I went ahead and added 2x 140mm Antec fans in front of the M2N32 board. There's plenty of room to do this in the Antec Sonata III case.

The CPU now idles at 36C and the mobo is at a cool 28C as reported by the BIOS hardware monitor.

Windows 7 and CPUID HWMonitor seems to report a lower 34C at idle, but as others have noted, perhaps not to be trusted as much as the BIOS monitor.

The most impressive gain was on the GPU where it now runs at a much cooler 48C. Never seen this low a number for the X1900GT (red).

I believe the system overall will be much happier this way. The 140mm fans run at about 1000RPM give or take and thus don't really contribute significantly to the noise equation. The CPU cooler fan is also as a consequence running about 200RPM slower. Overall description is more of a whoosh sound.

It should be easier now to OC the CPU.


----------



## gr8sho

Ran my AAC encoding app which is a representative load for comparison purposes from earlier posts I've made. Both the CPU and GPU is easily running 10C cooler.









I've included a pic of how the two fans were mounted in the case.


----------



## The Fryer

they are close....

Keyzer
12-28-2010, 08:51 PM
Well, report time.

I wouldn't say the test was a total failure, because a couple of things DID work =P
First things first: I flashed the BETA BIOS without issues. After a first attempt of rebooting, everything seemed in the right place in the BIOS setup screen, my computer POSTed without any problems, and reached the WinXP welcome screen. After that, everything seemed to slow down to unbearable levels. WinXP would start, but only after about 25 mins, during which the normal booting process would take place (loading screen, wlcome screen, desktop, desktop icons, start up processes, etc), but at a very slow speed. I thought it was something to do with the multipliers not been set up correctly (it's all set to AUTO) or something like that, since it looked like it was running on a much slower CPU. So, I decided to try the X6, since the BIOS should recognize it and configure it automatically.

It did recognize it correctly, and gave me a lot of BIOS options that were not available with my old 5200+ (like the Phenom Patch fix and such). The PC would turn on normally, I could access the BIOS screen, it would POST, but wouldn't go past that. It seems that whenever it has to access a drive to boot the OS, it hangs (blank screen with blinking white dash). I tried changing the booting order among the HDDs, CDs, and such, to no avail. I also tried all combinations of C'n'Q, Virtualization, Phenom Patch, and such, turning them on and off.

I switched back to the 5200+, and the incredibly slow booting continued. I restored to the official 5002 Bios and htings went back to normal.


----------



## Fossil

My oh my that sure is a funky setup, lol

@Fryer - So it worked but has lots of kinks. I'm just happy to know the X6 even booted. That's a great sign. Hopefully someday soon I can throw a 1090T on this 3+ year old motherboard. I love making the best out of what I got and I think the majority of us are lucky our motherboard has been such a beast with upgrades.


----------



## The Fryer

i lucked out when i got mine. i had another mobo and it fried. i posted on hear about needing a new mobo in the wanted threads, i was offerd the one i have now for 50.00 i figure why not, i know asus is a good mobo, and it was a deactivated mobo on newegg with good reviews, and thats about all i had money wise.. so i did it...

i must say, i still and thankful he sold it to me. has lasted over a year now and been one of the best mobo's i have ever had. in all honestly after finding out how much i like this thing if i had the money and he would have asked for 100 i probably would have. i will keep this thing till it dies and i can not fix it.


----------



## gr8sho

Considering a few more upgrades. Will the new ATI HD 6xxx series cards work on the M2N32-SLI Deluxe? The spec talks about PCI Express 2.1 x16 and I'm not sure our board has this interface.


----------



## MRocha

I knew this guy (TheWiz) could fit this mobo with full support for AM3. Now just make adjustments, the user Keyzer only managed to put the processor and start the windows is already a big step. Congratulations to both.


----------



## Virlidi

Hi all!
I'm new to this forum and honestly didnt't read all 700+ pages of this thread ^^
First my sig:


Shame that I came accross this thread 3 years after I bought my mobo








You seem to offer huge support for both m2n mobos, that's what motivated me to register on here and ask you for some help (and provide help if possible)









While rebooting I can't get past the Post screen unless i unplug my PSU and unload the capacitors, at least that seemed to work. There are 2 keyboards connected atm, USB +PS/2 keyboard, but I may have to unplug the USB one sometimes to get the system past the Post screen. Anyone encountered that Problem and may have a hint to try? ^^

As you can see, on CPU-Z, my vcore is at 1.264. BUT in BIOS I've set it to 1.380 . Now what I want to know is, which value I should trust, because I don't want to go over 1.4 and fry my board unless I'm certain which one of them is the real one...

My Bios Multiplier is set to 19, the same than in Nvidia tools, so I guess this can't be the reason for my POST problem. Is it possible that it might be related to the vcore? Got absolutely no cue on how to fix that








Sorry that I gave not that much information but it's getting late over here in Europe









Feel free to ask me any info u need and I'll try to provide it. Benchmarks will follow soon(OCCT went well for 5 hours @3,6).

Greetz
Virlidi


----------



## The Fryer

#1. use one or the other not both. if you have to run both leave the usb unplugged till needed, or get a usb adaptor for the ps/2 as this helped me when i had 2 plugged in at one time.

#2in bios under hardware monitor, that is as close to the actual vcore as i can fin on this board, no program ever reads right or have the same value in windows for me.

#3 your vcore could be related to it not starting properly, but also make sure in bios that c1e is disabled and the tlb fix is disabled.
i hope this helps a little, and welcome to our fun spot.


----------



## Datastorm

I had post problems because i was trying to use all my ram modules (4 slots for a total of 6gigs) and played around with the ganged setting. Leave it as unganged.

I notice your trying to boot with 3gigs. Try just using 1 pair. That solved my boot issue until i kept changing the order that they were slotted.

All my ram settings were left on auto except the ram voltage of 2.1v

Use only the PS2 keyboard first, make sure that you have "USB LEGACY" disabled so you can use the arrow keys as well as a usb keybarod (at least i had to do that to get my usb keyboard to boot in the bois).

Set your vcore to 1.3 and change your multiplier to 16 and try to see if it runs stable underclocked.


----------



## Virlidi

Re. I tried some stuff out:
Quote:


> use one or the other not both. if you have to run both leave the usb unplugged till needed, or get a usb adaptor for the ps/2 as this helped me when i had 2 plugged in at one time.



USB keyboard only : 10/20 boots got past the POST screen.
PS/2 keyboard only: 10/20 boots got past the POST screen.
USB keyboard to PS/2 adapter: 10/20 boots got past the POST screen.

Note: The boot was only successfull after holding the Power button for 4sec (Instant off)
Quote:


> #2in bios under hardware monitor, that is as close to the actual vcore as i can fin on this board, no program ever reads right or have the same value in windows for me.
> 
> #3 your vcore could be related to it not starting properly, but also make sure in bios that c1e is disabled and the tlb fix is disabled.


I played a bit with the vcore to figure that one out:
*____BIOS vcore set:______BIOS HWmonitor read:_____set/read ratio:*
_______1.4000________________1.43__________________0.97902
_______1.3875________________1.41__________________0.98404
_______1.3750________________1.39__________________0.98920
_______1.3500________________1.38__________________0.97826
_______1.3000________________1.33__________________0.97744
_______1.2500________________1.30__________________0.96153
_______1.2000________________1.25__________________0.64102

*Any of these settings failed AGAIN 50% of boot attempts and after every Instant off it succeeded*

*c1e was already disabled.*As for the tlb fix now, I couldn't find any point in BIOS related to this. I did research on the web but no win. Checked *WIN rar benchmark and current speed was: 1.918kb/s (>500)* But I don't know the appropriate winrar Benchmark speed for this CPU though...maybe the patch isn't integrated in the 5001 bios?
Quote:


> I had post problems because i was trying to use all my ram modules (4 slots for a total of 6gigs) and played around with the ganged setting. Leave it as unganged.
> 
> I notice your trying to boot with 3gigs. Try just using 1 pair. That solved my boot issue until i kept changing the order that they were slotted.
> 
> All my ram settings were left on auto except the ram voltage of 2.1v
> 
> Use only the PS2 keyboard first, make sure that you have "USB LEGACY" disabled so you can use the arrow keys as well as a usb keybarod (at least i had to do that to get my usb keyboard to boot in the bois).
> 
> Set your vcore to 1.3 and change your multiplier to 16 and try to see if it runs stable underclocked.


*1 pair unganged was no difference to 3 dimm unganged, still 50%boot success.Changing everything to Auto was no change too. I won't set the mem voltage to 2.1 cause 1.8 is recommended for my dimms, won't risk to fry them unless you are sure that this might solve it.







*

Last but not least:
My CPU/Chipset HTvoltage was set to 1.20 by default. I tried 1.25 but still, no change to boot behaviour. *What is the recommended value for the CPU/Chipset HT voltage? Saw some users with 1.40.







*

Nearly forgot to mention that setting vcore to 1.300 with multi to 16 didn't change a thing about boot behaviour

Thx for your fast reply and forgive me for my late answer

Virlidi


----------



## gr8sho

Welcome. For experimenters, this forum is highly useful and there are a lot of smart-through-experience people here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Virlidi;11811797*
> While rebooting I can't get past the Post screen unless i unplug my PSU and unload the capacitors, at least that seemed to work. There are 2 keyboards connected atm, USB +PS/2 keyboard, but I may have to unplug the USB one sometimes to get the system past the Post screen. Anyone encountered that Problem and may have a hint to try? ^^


I imagine you would need to have USB Legacy Support enabled in BIOS, but I've never run a computer with two keyboards connected at once. Have you isolated the issue by removing one of the keyboards? I run a single logitech USB keyboard using a PS2 adapter. Works like a champ.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Virlidi;11811797*
> As you can see, on CPU-Z, my vcore is at 1.264. BUT in BIOS I've set it to 1.380 . Now what I want to know is, which value I should trust, because I don't want to go over 1.4 and fry my board unless I'm certain which one of them is the real one...


This one concerns me a lot. Are you running BIOS version 5002? For most of us, the BIOS Vcore setting has a lower offset compared with what CPUZ will show. In my case for instance, I set Vcore in BIOS to 1.325V and both CPUZ and HWMonitor report 1.36. If I stress the system, I've seen the Vcore value dip down to 1.34V. My understanding is that this is the expected behavior of the system and why the Vcore offset exists. I've also read a number of posts that suggest the 965 needs at least 1.33V to be stable at it's rated frequency.

And most importantly, what does the power monitor within the BIOS report for Vcore? That's the true value that you should trust.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Virlidi;11811797*
> My Bios Multiplier is set to 19, the same than in Nvidia tools, so I guess this can't be the reason for my POST problem. Is it possible that it might be related to the vcore? Got absolutely no cue on how to fix that


About your BIOS multiplier comment, keep in mind that the 965 is not fully supported by the current BIOS offerings on the ASUS website. All the multiplier choice in BIOS does is allow you to set that value in Nvidia control panel as the BIOS will leave the 965 with a 4X default multiplier and a default Vcore settings.

Let us know if you get the Vcore issue resolved.


----------



## Virlidi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11816151*
> Welcome. For experimenters, this forum is highly useful and there are a lot of smart-through-experience people here.
> 
> I imagine you would need to have USB Legacy Support enabled in BIOS, but I've never run a computer with two keyboards connected at once. Have you isolated the issue by removing one of the keyboards? I run a single logitech USB keyboard using a PS2 adapter. Works like a champ.
> 
> This one concerns me a lot. Are you running BIOS version 5002? For most of us, the BIOS Vcore setting has a lower offset compared with what CPUZ will show. In my case for instance, I set Vcore in BIOS to 1.325V and both CPUZ and HWMonitor report 1.36. If I stress the system, I've seen the Vcore value dip down to 1.34V. My understanding is that this is the expected behavior of the system and why the Vcore offset exists. I've also read a number of posts that suggest the 965 needs at least 1.33V to be stable at it's rated frequency.
> 
> And most importantly, what does the power monitor within the BIOS report for Vcore? That's the true value that you should trust.
> 
> About your BIOS multiplier comment, keep in mind that the 965 is not fully supported by the current BIOS offerings on the ASUS website. All the multiplier choice in BIOS does is allow you to set that value in Nvidia control panel as the BIOS will leave the 965 with a 4X default multiplier and a default Vcore settings.
> 
> Let us know if you get the Vcore issue resolved.


Hey thx for your reply

Most of your question are already answred in my previous posts. I'm on the m2n.sli deluxe mobo (sig) not the 32 one, so my bios is 5001 and yes I'm aware of the multi problem an already set my multi using Nvidia Contol panel









Virlidi


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Virlidi;11816320*
> Hey thx for your reply
> 
> Most of your question are already answred in my previous posts. I'm on the m2n.sli deluxe mobo (sig) not the 32 one, so my bios is 5001 and yes I'm aware of the multi problem an already set my multi using Nvidia Contol panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virlidi


NP. I read your reply after I posted.









The Vcore data looks to be consistent with what I've seen.

It does seem odd that your reboot is failing Post even with just a PS2 keyboard. Some things I might try via troubleshoot is to reset the BIOS to default values and simplify things as much as possible, and then build up from there.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11811234*
> Considering a few more upgrades. Will the new ATI HD 6xxx series cards work on the M2N32-SLI Deluxe? The spec talks about PCI Express 2.1 x16 and I'm not sure our board has this interface.


I should have done more research before posting this, but from what I read,the newer cards will still work in our board running the latest BIOS, that is they are downward compatible. If anyone disagrees, please let me know.


----------



## Virlidi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11816497*
> NP. I read your reply after I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vcore data looks to be consistent with what I've seen.
> 
> It does seem odd that your reboot is failing Post even with just a PS2 keyboard. Some things I might try via troubleshoot is to reset the BIOS to default values and simplify things as much as possible, and then build up from there.


Yep definetly. the vcore read seems to be +-1.02 times higher than the value I set. Would be interesting to know if this concerns only my mobo or all of the m2n sli's But I'm still wondering what value may be the correct one, cause there's a huge difference to the CPU-Z one, an that may get pretty hot for those who orient their values on CPU-Z(If Cpu-Z is wrong of course)

I already thought about defaulting my BIOS, but honestly, I hate workarounds and would love to figure out this problem


----------



## Virlidi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11816607*
> I should have done more research before posting this, but from what I read,the newer cards will still work in our board running the latest BIOS, that is they are downward compatible. If anyone disagrees, please let me know.


http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2010/10/22/ati-radeon-hd-6870-review/4

They ran it here with a PCIe 2.0 mobo. I found some statements like it'd be downard compatible just like the new USB 3.0 is comaptible to 2.0.

It's like you wrote, with the right BIOS it should work.
I bookmarked this Link some time ago:
http://www.bios-mods.com/forum/misc.php?page=AM3-Ready-ASUS

But if your PSU in your sig is recent, I bet you might need more watt for the 6xxx.
Try the calculator from Asus :
http://support.asus.com/PowerSupplyCalculator/PSCalculator.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

Virlidi

Edit: Sorry for double-posting


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Virlidi;11816941*
> But if your PSU in your sig is recent, I bet you might need more watt for the 6xxx.


It is the original PSU that came with the Antec Sonata III case. For a number of reasons including the notion of future-proofing, I'm looking at purchasing both a new vid card and PSU. I just wanted to make sure I didn't run into some unforeseen issue putting a 6xxx card in since they were just released.

I just ran that calculator program and it suggested 800W. 1100W if running SLI.

Thanks.


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11817158*
> It is the original PSU that came with the Antec Sonata III case. For a number of reasons including the notion of future-proofing, I'm looking at purchasing both a new vid card and PSU. I just wanted to make sure I didn't run into some unforeseen issue putting a 6xxx card in since they were just released.
> 
> I just ran that calculator program and it suggested 800W. 1100W if running SLI.
> 
> Thanks.


1100W?









I dont believe..with a SLI of 460, is enought a 650w









For asus's calculator (my sis):
Your Recommended Minimum Power Supply is 750 Watts (stock freq)

Ehm..I have 650w and I have OC'ed SLI and CPU (not stock freq)







Before HX650, I had Hiper Type R 580w..

Asus calculator is drunk


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crash01*


1100W?









I dont believe..with a SLI of 460, is enought a 650w









For asus's calculator (my sis):
Your Recommended Minimum Power Supply is 750 Watts (stock freq)

Ehm..I have 650w and I have OC'ed SLI and CPU (not stock freq)







Before HX650, I had Hiper Type R 580w..

Asus calculator is drunk


















I had also specified some peripherals which probably gave another 50W. When you add the second video card, the calculator automatically jacks the total by 300W in the case of the HD6870.

I wasn't planning to go that big anyway. Looking at something like this.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817171057

Grazie, Crash.


----------



## a5hm

Hey with my spec, Could you tell me what i need to do tomorrow when i recieve my AMD Phenom II X4 965 : http://www.ebuyer.com/product/186428. I know how to install it, i'm just not sure if i need to tinker with anything afterwards, or if i can just leave it stock and it will run ok. Also what bios shall i use ?

Thank's for any help.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *a5hm*   Hey with my spec, Could you tell me what i need to do tomorrow when i recieve my AMD Phenom II X4 965 : http://www.ebuyer.com/product/186428. I know how to install it, i'm just not sure if i need to tinker with anything afterwards, or if i can just leave it stock and it will run ok. Also what bios shall i use ?

Thank's for any help.  
As of right now, the most recent BIOS posted by ASUS for our board, version 5002, does not support AM3 processors which is what the 965 is. Having just gone through this process myself, there are a few links I can post to help you, but you will need to do some minor work to set the 965 to run at 3.4GHz or beyond. If you do nothing, you'll be unhappy like most of us started before we knew what steps needed to be taken. The good thing is you'll get help from this club.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post11650621

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post11606973

 <!-- AME Google Spreadsheet --> http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AsnoPOxBeW1CdFlHZElrUF9lcjc4MC1YSnAwNV9laVE&gid=2 Google Spreadsheet

The last link I posted is from the first page of this thread and it is good to read.


----------



## xtac_inside

Hey gr8sho, i just visited here after a long time, and saw your sig and had to ask









Are you on stock cpu cooling? Are you using anything extra?

Sorry if you have answered this in any previous page, i didn't check

edit* hahah i had completely forgoten about my signature







. Well that explains the nature of my question


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtac_inside;11823573*
> Hey gr8sho, i just visited here after a long time, and saw your sig and had to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on stock cpu cooling? Are you using anything extra?
> 
> Sorry if you have answered this in any previous page, i didn't check
> 
> edit* hahah i had completely forgoten about my signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Well that explains the nature of my question


Hi Xtac. Question is fine. Yes, it's the stock cooler. A few pages back I had posted the picture found here, and will explain a lot.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/366989-official-asus-m2n-sli-m2n32-sli-777.html#post11810027

This setup is a bit unconventional I suppose because the added fans are in a proper case but placed ad-hoc, as opposed to a more free-form example of a bench setup, but it does work to cool both the CPU and GPU. And yes I do run the case open.

Right now I'm experimenting with OC. With Vcore reading 1.39V, HT=214, x18.5 multiplier and 3965MHz, system is running okay. 35% load shows 46C.

@DrSwizz, all of a sudden I'm noticing a Processor Power measurement in HWMonitor. I swear it wasn't there before.







The value looks static in that it doesn't seem to change as a function of load, which it obviously should do. The reading indicates 46.2W.


----------



## thecommissar!




----------



## meccaho

So I just got my 965 BE. I installed it and set my multipliers to 16x in bios and in nvidia tools.

Windows detects it as 3.21Ghz.

Does this just mean i need to set my multipliers to 17x?

Even as is my score jumped from 5.1 to 7.3









Yall have been so much help so far thanks.


----------



## meccaho

Well that was it. Got it working. Woohoo works perfect.

This thread rocked.

Thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread.


----------



## Virlidi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meccaho;11826311*
> Well that was it. Got it working. Woohoo works perfect.
> 
> This thread rocked.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread.


hey, good to here you worked it out. Can you tell me your Bios values for CPU/Chipset HT voltage, vcore and multiplier? thx

Virlidi


----------



## a5hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5hm;11822205*
> Hey with my spec, Could you tell me what i need to do tomorrow when i recieve my AMD Phenom II X4 965 : http://www.ebuyer.com/product/186428. I know how to install it, i'm just not sure if i need to tinker with anything afterwards, or if i can just leave it stock and it will run ok. Also what bios shall i use ?
> 
> Thank's for any help.


Well it arrived today, i popped it in the pc, and it booted up to the first bios screen. A message popped up that i needed to change the cpu settings in bios but when i try nothing happens. It's like the keyboard wont respond. Any help please ?~

""ALSO"" : I'm using the M2N-SLI Deluxe not the m2n32!


----------



## Gyro

Did you try using the number keypad?
Make sure number lock is on.
If that fails, you may need a ps/2 keyboard to make bios adjustments.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## a5hm

Ok scratch all that. just got it to boot up, now to chang eall the settings needed. so far i understand that i only need to follow these 2 links :
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post11650621

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post11606973


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;11827871*
> Did you try using the number keypad?
> Make sure number lock is on.
> If that fails, you may need a ps/2 keyboard to make bios adjustments.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


For grins, I disabled USB Legacy support in the BIOS. Now my USB via PS/2 adapter connected keyboard fully works, including the discrete arrow keys. Go figure.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5hm;11827903*
> Ok scratch all that. just got it to boot up, now to chang eall the settings needed. so far i understand that i only need to follow these 2 links :
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post11650621
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post11606973


Good luck.

A common issue worth repeating is to ensure you've gone into Windows Power Options and selected the High Performance power plan. Anything less and Nvidia control panel won't give you the CPU multiplier knobs.


----------



## a5hm

Ok heres what i did in bios http://img80.imageshack.us/i/30122010038.jpg/ also in advanced i set the max power to 1.35 aswell! Now if this looks ok and i've done it right is it time to move on to the nvidia control panel ?

Well i had a bit of a tinker with nvidia control panel set all 4 cores to 16x mul;tiplier and my cpu id still says 3.21ghz ??? Is there any extra info or stuff i've missed out you can tell me about please ?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5hm;11828112*
> Ok heres what i did in bios http://img80.imageshack.us/i/30122010038.jpg/ also in advanced i set the max power to 1.35 aswell! Now if this looks ok and i've done it right is it time to move on to the nvidia control panel ?


You can leave CPU Frequency set to Auto.
You can also set the CPU Multiplier up to 20x.

These two settings in particular are maximum allowable. When you boot into Windows, the CPU will be running in a default state of 800MHz.

Only the voltage settings in this area seem to be "sticky".


----------



## a5hm

ok so if i change my cpu multiplier to 18 set the freq to auto, then load up nividia control panel set all mulipliers to 18 is that it. I'm then done ?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5hm;11828296*
> ok so if i change my cpu multiplier to 18 set the freq to auto, then load up nividia control panel set all mulipliers to 18 is that it. I'm then done ?


Yes, effectively that's the most basic setup.

BTW, 17x is the proper stock setting for the 965BE to give you 3.4GHz.

Use the Control Panel to create a profile, and then tell it to load that profile once Windows starts.


----------



## a5hm

gr8sho, honestly. You have been so much of a help you can not even begin to know







. Thank you so much for the fast replys and informative posts i really could not have done this without you. I just wish there same some way i could repay you other than words!


----------



## xtac_inside

@gr8sho

Man your case looks like mine







I just cleaned the dust with a blower. i do that every month or so. Anyway yesterday i used OCCTP, and it seems that i get in the red zone (~65C) with that one, with the linpack option. Everest stability test didn't get it that hot.

Well the point is that stock cooling (with extras xD) seem like is not enough.and without extra fans RPM are really high >5000. i got the limit once. 6750rpm. Well it's not like normal pc usage will raise temps that high, but some badly writen games tend to do that. Yesterday after running that test i decided that i need an aftermarket high-end cooler.

btw i was running it @3.8 1.376v. Dropped it to 3.7 today and lowered fsb to 204mhz just to feel i'm a bit safer








with the big fan ([email protected] max,i use the lowest~20watt) cpu fan is at ~3000rpm and [email protected] (mem is low too)

but hell, new cooler needs a new case---> over 200euro. don't like it :-/
i will reseat that stock cooler today with an artic paste. was using the pre-applied stock one. will post if it makes a difference


----------



## a5hm

ok my cpu-id thing is here, but it says rejected. Why is that ?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1564420


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtac_inside;11828452*
> @gr8sho
> 
> Man your case looks like mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just cleaned the dust with a blower. i do that every month or so. Anyway yesterday i used OCCTP, and it seems that i get in the red zone (~65C) with that one, with the linpack option. Everest stability test didn't get it that hot.
> 
> Well the point is that stock cooling (with extras xD) seem like is not enough.and without extra fans RPM are really high >5000. i got the limit once. 6750rpm. Well it's not like normal pc usage will raise temps that high, but some badly writen games tend to do that. Yesterday after running that test i decided that i need an aftermarket high-end cooler.
> 
> btw i was running it @3.8 1.376v. Dropped it to 3.7 today and lowered fsb to 204mhz just to feel i'm a bit safer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the big fan ([email protected] max,i use the lowest~20watt) cpu fan is at ~3000rpm and [email protected] (mem is low too)
> 
> but hell, new cooler needs a new case---> over 200euro. don't like it :-/
> i will reseat that stock cooler today with an artic paste. was using the pre-applied stock one. will post if it makes a difference


In one sense, it's not just about the stock cooler. I think as stock coolers go, this one isn't that bad. I had posted a few days ago about a review when the 125W 965BE was released, and the reviewers used this cooler to run the CPU over 4GHz.

So fundamentally the whole trick is to remove the heat generated by all the power being applied, right? And the more you OC, the more heat is being generated. Leaving the case open and increasing airflow over the components doesn't seem like a bad choice if the ambient sound is not too disturbing.

Rather than sit that monster 400mm fan over your case, you may want to invest in some of the 140mm fans instead and see what mileage you get out of them. Even when I eventually get a new CPU cooler, I will still run these big fans as an added safety measure.

BTW, when I first installed the 965BE into my Antec case with all the default settings, the system literally made no noise. But what's the fun of that?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5hm;11828401*
> gr8sho, honestly. You have been so much of a help you can not even begin to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thank you so much for the fast replys and informative posts i really could not have done this without you. I just wish there same some way i could repay you other than words!


You're welcome and Thanks!

Happy New Year.


----------



## xtac_inside

after blowing that dust out, i'm getting 10degrees lower temp. Once it peaked at 58C. With OCCTP. Damn that dust makes a difference. so everything's fine.

There are more options like undervoltaging (didn't try it) so i'm good for now.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtac_inside;11829469*
> after blowing that dust out, i'm getting 10degrees lower temp. Once it peaked at 58C. With OCCTP. Damn that dust makes a difference. so everything's fine.
> 
> There are more options like undervoltaging (didn't try it) so i'm good for now.


You may want to consider putting a cover on the case like a plastic bag or such when you're not using the machine. That should help keep some of the dust out. For myself, I just lay the door of the case back on at night.

I guess if you're in this thread and have something like a 965BE, there's a good chance you're wanting to get that extra performance out of the chip. I'll borrow an old racing adage and adapt it here. _*Speed costs power; how fast you wanna go*?_

If we could ever get a BIOS version to properly support these AM3 processors, then you could enable things like C1E and C'nQ to automatically throttle the voltage back when the idling. But in the end when running the CPUs flat out, you'll still have to solve for the max power case and ensure there's adequate cooling to keep the thing from melting down.









Cheers,


----------



## Virlidi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Virlidi*


I played a bit with the vcore to figure that one out:
*____BIOS vcore set:______BIOS HWmonitor read:_____set/read ratio:*
_______1.4000________________1.43_________________ _0.97902
_______1.3875________________1.41_________________ _0.98404
_______1.3750________________1.39_________________ _0.98920
_______1.3500________________1.38_________________ _0.97826
_______1.3000________________1.33_________________ _0.97744
_______1.2500________________1.30_________________ _0.96153
_______1.2000________________1.25_________________ _0.64102

*Any of these settings failed AGAIN 50% of boot attempts and after every Instant off it succeeded*

Virlidi


Seems like I was wrong. I*CAN* get past the Post screen. It just takes up to 1 minute...but yeah...it works.


----------



## jezzreal

Afternoon all,

So i treated my self to some new RAM for my system as a late Xmas present which arrived today. However upon putting into my system it fails to boot and just beeps three times, then repeats this. Nothing coms up on the screen, I have tried various combinations of the new RAM and none work.

However if i replace with the OLD 2x1GB of RAM it works fine.

The new RAM i have is Corsair XMS2 2x2GB

my system specs are below..

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/31/2010, 16:20:41
Machine name: JAMES-PC
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Ultimate (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_gdr.100218-0019)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
System Model: System Product Name
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+ (2 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
Memory: 2046MB RAM
Page File: 1750MB used, 4884MB available
Windows Dir: C:\\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 8800 GTX
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\\PCI\\VEN_10DE&DEV_0191&SUBSYS_039C10DE&REV_A 2
Display Memory: 1510 MB
Dedicated Memory: 743 MB
Shared Memory: 767 MB
Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
Driver Name: nvd3dum.dll,nvwgf2um.dll,nvwgf2um.dll
Driver Version: 8.17.0011.9745 (English)
DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 4/3/2010 21:55:32, 9386600 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-42D1-11CF-7F55-97231CC2C535}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0191
SubSys ID: 0x039C10DE
Revision ID: 0x00A2
Revision ID: 0x00A2


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Virlidi*


Seems like I was wrong. I*CAN* get past the Post screen. It just takes up to 1 minute...but yeah...it works.










Did you successfully create a profile to start with windows?
It seems like it loading @800mhz.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jezzreal*


Afternoon all,

So i treated my self to some new RAM for my system as a late Xmas present which arrived today. However upon putting into my system it fails to boot and just beeps three times, then repeats this. Nothing coms up on the screen, I have tried various combinations of the new RAM and none work.

However if i replace with the OLD 2x1GB of RAM it works fine.

The new RAM i have is Corsair XMS2 2x2GB


With the new ram installed,try clearing the cmos.
See if that helps.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Virlidi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Did you successfully create a profile to start with windows?
It seems like it loading @800mhz.

Good luck


Yeah it does load with only 800mhz till the windows boots up, and with windows booting up nvidia sys profile sets the right multiplier. Don't know if the long POST screen is related to the low frequency of 800mhz







Wondering if I'm really the only one with such a long POST screen.

Btw, I also cleared cmos and reconfigured everything but nothing changed. 
There may be a some AI in my system having fun ruining my mood


----------



## jezzreal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Did you successfully create a profile to start with windows?
It seems like it loading @800mhz.

Good luck

With the new ram installed,try clearing the cmos.
See if that helps.

Good luck

Gyro


did the above and still no luck







i have read through a number of forums and it seems that perhaps i need to update the BIOS?


----------



## Virlidi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jezzreal*


did the above and still no luck







i have read through a number of forums and it seems that perhaps i need to update the BIOS?


 Hey, what frequence are your RAM using? 800? Just wondering ^^


----------



## Virlidi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jezzreal*


Afternoon all,

So i treated my self to some new RAM for my system as a late Xmas present which arrived today. However upon putting into my system it fails to boot and just beeps three times...


Just googled the 3 Beeps on bootup.

On AWARD bios 3 short beeps mean Bad Memory.


----------



## jezzreal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Virlidi*


Just googled the 3 Beeps on bootup.

On AWARD bios 3 short beeps mean Bad Memory.


this is the RAM i am trying to use

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...odid=MY-190-CS

is doing 1 long and 2 short beeps, which i think "should" be a video card issue, but no problems with the card as far as i can tell, as it works with the old RAM just not the new ones.


----------



## jezzreal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jezzreal*


this is the RAM i am trying to use

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...odid=MY-190-CS

is doing 1 long and 2 short beeps, which i think "should" be a video card issue, but no problems with the card as far as i can tell, as it works with the old RAM just not the new ones.


ok so i updated the BIOS, this has changed things a little, now when the new RAM is placed in, their is no beeping, everything seems to start up fine, fans spinning etc, however the system just doesn't post. Again it all still works fine when i have the old RAM in the system. Is leaning me towards a problem with the RAM just seems kinda unlikely as its fresh outta the packet today, obviously happens but still..


----------



## Virlidi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jezzreal*


ok so i updated the BIOS, this has changed things a little, now when the new RAM is placed in, their is no beeping, everything seems to start up fine, fans spinning etc, however the system just doesn't post. Again it all still works fine when i have the old RAM in the system. Is leaning me towards a problem with the RAM just seems kinda unlikely as its fresh outta the packet today, obviously happens but still..


Yeah, that code means vga issues

Guess you're right about the code. Well couldn't find a solution on the web so fast, maybe check the ram with memtest or install them in another sys to check them out? I got to prepare to party now. Hope you've solved it next year









Found this but dindt read it yet, check it out:
http://www.pcmech.com/forum/computer...-take-4gb.html

Good luck!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Virlidi*


Wondering if I'm really the only one with such a long POST screen.


V, I've seen POST times be variable, but I don't think I've ever seen 60sec.

I've seen times when it never completes POST and this has happened when I have an IPod connected via USB.


----------



## jezzreal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Virlidi*


Yeah, that code means vga issues

Guess you're right about the code. Well couldn't find a solution on the web so fast, maybe check the ram with memtest or install them in another sys to check them out? I got to prepare to party now. Hope you've solved it next year









Found this but dindt read it yet, check it out:
http://www.pcmech.com/forum/computer...-take-4gb.html

Good luck!


Cheers for all your help, not the best day to be lookingfor help tbh as people obviously on their way out







well no luck so far still goggling around. Hopefully i will find something OR over the next days after hang overs are done with some more people might take a look at the forum and give me that magic answer


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jezzreal*


Cheers for all your help, not the best day to be lookingfor help tbh as people obviously on their way out







well no luck so far still goggling around. Hopefully i will find something OR over the next days after hang overs are done with some more people might take a look at the forum and give me that magic answer










I don't know if you want to try this, but you can increase the voltage to the RAM. Several have suggested 2.1V especially if you want to do some OC runs. Since that RAM has heat spreaders, you should be safe to see if it cures your POST issue.

In my system I have 2x2GB sticks of budget Corsair memory and they run fine at 2.1V. YMMV, yadda yadda.


----------



## jezzreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11843618*
> I don't know if you want to try this, but you can increase the voltage to the RAM. Several have suggested 2.1V especially if you want to do some OC runs. Since that RAM has heat spreaders, you should be safe to see if it cures your POST issue.
> 
> In my system I have 2x2GB sticks of budget Corsair memory and they run fine at 2.1V. YMMV, yadda yadda.


ok so obvious N00b question here but how would i go about doing this?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzreal;11844236*
> ok so obvious N00b question here but how would i go about doing this?


No worries. It's in one of the first menus of the BIOS. Default is set to AUTO.


----------



## jezzreal

thanks,

Tried and same result


----------



## ximile

I just wanted to say thankyou for providing the info to upgrade/install and getting my cpu to work with the 955.. thanks everyone. Special thanks to #
RageInferno:
#
EclipseAudio4: 
#
BigJohn44:


----------



## SerialChiller

Hi, i got a Phenom II X4 970 BE C3 working on a M2N-E (5001).

But i got some problem with the heat and the voltage.
Watercooling system only for the CPU.

i set vcore to 1,3V and multiplier to 17,5, in the bios.

Core Temp shows 42Â°C @ 200x4 in Performance Tool by nTune.
Z-CPU shows 1,15V VCore

After settings in the Performance Tool from X4 to X17,5,
the temperature goes with 68Â°C (idle) @ 1,136 Core Voltage in Core Temp (set 1,3V in Bios)









BTW: Happy New Year!


----------



## SerialChiller

a screenshot


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SerialChiller;11852340*
> Hi, i got a Phenom II X4 970 BE C3 working on a M2N-E (5001).
> 
> But i got some problem with the heat and the voltage.
> Watercooling system only for the CPU.
> 
> i set vcore to 1,3V and multiplier to 17,5, in the bios.
> 
> Core Temp shows 42°C @ 200x4 in Performance Tool by nTune.
> Z-CPU shows 1,15V VCore
> 
> After settings in the Performance Tool from X4 to X17,5,
> the temperature goes with 68°C (idle) @ 1,136 Core Voltage in Core Temp (set 1,3V in Bios)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: Happy New Year!


I would try reseating the cpu waterblock.

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzreal;11843559*
> Cheers for all your help, not the best day to be lookingfor help tbh as people obviously on their way out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well no luck so far still goggling around. Hopefully i will find something OR over the next days after hang overs are done with some more people might take a look at the forum and give me that magic answer


Have you run memtest86+ on the new ram yet?

Gyro


----------



## hutch99

Hi

Having updated the BIOS to 5001 I've installed the 945 CPU to replace my old 9850 and rebooted the system.

BIOS setting were reset to default and everything booted fine and straight into windows. However on checking CPU-Z the CPU is only running at 800mhz with a multiplier of 4. I went back into Bios, updated the jumper settings to manual and updated the mulitplier to 15 to get me upt to the standard 3ghz, I have not changed any other settings.

I saved these and continued to boot, however CPU-Z and another app I have still only show CPU as running at 800mhz?

Any ideas welcome as this is frustrating!


----------



## jezzreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;11856381*
> Have you run memtest86+ on the new ram yet?
> 
> Gyro


how would i do this? the system doesn't boot at all with the new RAM plugged in so i am not sure how i would run any program on the new RAM.

Sorry not the most technical of people when it comes to this stuff, built my own PC's before but this is the first time i have had any problems so a little new to all this.


----------



## SerialChiller

Hi, i reseat the waterblock and changed the cooling liquid into clear water.
After an hour prime 95, i got 53Â°C as the highest temp (bevor 71Â°C).









But i am wondering, why the VCore in Z-CPU shows 1,120V, while i set in bios 1,300V. Is it the old mainbord or the old 550w psu? It it possible to undervolt like this?


----------



## SerialChiller

After an hour IDLE it is still 52Â°C








realy strange! issn't it?!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hutch99*


Hi

Having updated the BIOS to 5001 I've installed the 945 CPU to replace my old 9850 and rebooted the system.

BIOS setting were reset to default and everything booted fine and straight into windows. However on checking CPU-Z the CPU is only running at 800mhz with a multiplier of 4. I went back into Bios, updated the jumper settings to manual and updated the mulitplier to 15 to get me upt to the standard 3ghz, I have not changed any other settings.

I saved these and continued to boot, however CPU-Z and another app I have still only show CPU as running at 800mhz?

Any ideas welcome as this is frustrating!


Welcome, Hutch. If you go back a few days of the forum, you will see similar question asked with solution. Also, the first page of this thread also has some older instructions on doing an installation of an AM3 CPU like your 945 into one of our boards.

The short answer is that the BIOS only sets upper limits for the processor's capability instead of actually setting them outright like you're used to. To complete the process, you need to 
Ensure that Vcore in BIOS is set to 1.3V min.
Disable CnQ and C1E options in BIOS/
Ensure that Window Power Plan is set to High Performance.
Download NVidia System Tools (6.06 is current version) and use it to set the CPU multiplier.
Our boards are showing sign of it's age by the level of BIOS support we're getting for the newer chips. I'm not complaining, just pointing out the compromise that you have to accept for now using a more current processor.


----------



## Gyro

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *jezzreal*   how would i do this? the system doesn't boot at all with the new RAM plugged in so i am not sure how i would run any program on the new RAM.

Sorry not the most technical of people when it comes to this stuff, built my own PC's before but this is the first time i have had any problems so a little new to all this.  
Do you have access to another computer? If so,

go here http://www.overclock.net/downloads/1...memtest86.html download the iso zip version.Make a bootable cd with the iso.

Then follow the video below.

Here is a video tutourial    
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DXGN-oJwVs  



 
 Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SerialChiller*


But i am wondering, why the VCore in Z-CPU shows 1,120V, while i set in bios 1,300V. Is it the old mainbord or the old 550w psu? It it possible to undervolt like this?


Hi Chiller, I have seen a few people here talk about this situation where the CPUZ reported Vcore is lower than BIOS. That is really not a good situation. The software monitors in some cases are not accurate. You're supposed to trust the hardware monitor in BIOS. The measured value for Vcore is typically .03V offset higher from the value you entered.

FWIW, I'm running the M2N32-SLI Deluxe, but my PSU is only 450W. Even OC'ing my setup to 3.9GHz with an HT of 216MHz, I can keep my 965BE at around 39C at idle with 2x140mm fans helping the stock cooler.


----------



## jezzreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;11861907*
> Do you have access to another computer? If so,
> 
> go here http://www.overclock.net/downloads/146790-memtest86.html download the iso zip version.Make a bootable cd with the iso.
> 
> Then follow the video below.
> 
> Here is a video tutourial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DXGN-oJwVs
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


unfortunately i don't have access to another PC.

If the RAM was bad tho would the machine not make a noise to indicate this?
as now literally all that happens is everything you would expect when you switch it on apart from that final Beep and the visual coming on the screen.

just as some additional information in case it helps! the following is information regarding the RAM i have bought in relation to the motherboard i have.

Guaranteed-Compatible Memory for your Asus M2N32 WS Professional (perform a new search)

Featured Memory

For a complete list of compatible modules for this motherboard, click here.

Information about the TWIN2X4096-6400C5 Module

The Twin2X4096-6400C5 G is a 4096MByte matched pair of DDR2 SDRAM DIMMs. This part delivers outstanding performance in the latest generation of dual-channel DDR2-based motherboards. It has been tested extensively in multiple DDR2 motherboards to ensure compatibility and performance at its rated speed. This memory has been verified to operate at 800MHz at the low latencies of 5-5-5-18. Corsair's line of 4GB memory kits are designed for PCs featuring 64-bit operating systems. Please note: Installing 4GB onto PCs with 32-bit operating systems is not advised since 32-bit operating systems do not support 4GB of system memory.

Information about the NVIDIA nForce 590 Chipset

The new NVIDIA nForce 500 series of MCPs will offer OEMs, system builders, and end users a compelling platform solution along with a true, dual x16 PCI Express architecture designed to provide the performance, features, and stability that discriminating PC users demand. In its booth, NVIDIA will have on display its entire top-to-bottom product family of MCP solutions, including:

Information about the Asus M2N32 WS Professional Motherboard

The Main Station Series is the ideal foundation for a powerful workstation. It delivers awesome power, dependable performance and unparallel I/O scalability for the most demanding tasks and future upgrades. With the incorporation of ASUS Intelligence (AI) Technology, the Main Station Series intelligently reduces operation noise and dissipates heat through advanced and environmentally friendly methods to accommodate user needs. Don't change yourself for a computer. Instead, Let the Main Station Series improve the quality of your work and your life.

Details for TWIN2X4096-6400C5

Memory Type
DDR2-800 (XMS2-6400C5)

Size
4GB Kit (2 x 2GB)

Latency
5-5-5-18

Voltage
1.8v

Format
240-pin DIMM

Heat Spreader
Dominator

How to Buy

Forum Search

Click Here to see the latest discussions in the Corsair Forums about the Asus M2N32 WS Professional .

Details for Asus M2N32 WS Professional

Maximum Memory » 8GB
Expansion Slots » 4
CPU Socket Format » Socket AM2
Chipset » NVIDIA nForce 590
Vendor Website » Click here to view


----------



## hutch99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11861891*
> Welcome, Hutch. If you go back a few days of the forum, you will see similar question asked with solution. Also, the first page of this thread also has some older instructions on doing an installation of an AM3 CPU like your 945 into one of our boards.
> 
> The short answer is that the BIOS only sets upper limits for the processor's capability instead of actually setting them outright like you're used to. To complete the process, you need to
> 
> Ensure that Vcore in BIOS is set to 1.3V min.
> Disable CnQ and C1E options in BIOS/
> Ensure that Window Power Plan is set to High Performance.
> Download NVidia System Tools (6.06 is current version) and use it to set the CPU multiplier.
> Our boards are showing sign of it's age by the level of BIOS support we're getting for the newer chips. I'm not complaining, just pointing out the compromise that you have to accept for now using a more current processor.


Hi

Thanks for the great response.

I've made the windows power change, disabled CnQ and C1E and set the BIOS CPU Multiplier to 15, and installed Nvida tools 6.06. Also updated CPU voltage to 1.35v

Once in Nvidia performance, I updated the multiplier to 15 and applied. This rebooted the PC and now the BIOS CPU Config is showing 3ghz instead of 800mhz. Which is good news!

However once fully booted I checked CPU-Z which shows each core still running at 800mhz. Nvidia performance tools also shows each core at 800mhz with a multiplier of 4 although the related parameters box next to this shows the CPU at 3,000mhz and a multiplier of 15?

Another app is also showing 800mhz and the PC still seems to be running slow. I'll run a PC Vanatage test tomorrow, however is there another way to check what's actually been applied in terms of CPU mhz?

Is there another config change I need to make?


----------



## Gyro

You need to make a profile and set it to start with windows also.

Gyro


----------



## Virlidi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hutch99;11865414*
> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the great response.
> 
> I've made the windows power change, disabled CnQ and C1E and set the BIOS CPU Multiplier to 15, and installed Nvida tools 6.06. Also updated CPU voltage to 1.35v
> 
> Once in Nvidia performance, I updated the multiplier to 15 and applied. This rebooted the PC and now the BIOS CPU Config is showing 3ghz instead of 800mhz. Which is good news!
> 
> However once fully booted I checked CPU-Z which shows each core still running at 800mhz. Nvidia performance tools also shows each core at 800mhz with a multiplier of 4 although the related parameters box next to this shows the CPU at 3,000mhz and a multiplier of 15?
> 
> Another app is also showing 800mhz and the PC still seems to be running slow. I'll run a PC Vanatage test tomorrow, however is there another way to check what's actually been applied in terms of CPU mhz?
> 
> Is there another config change I need to make?


Gyro's right ^^ You're two steps away from running with full performance

I guess the reads from control panel that it's already running at full speed is a false positive.

Applying the Multiplier onto the current profile in Control Panel is a temporary fix and you got to do it on every startup.

Like Gyro said; Create a Profile with the right Multiplier and then under "Profile policies", you got to tell Nvidia Control panel to load your created profile with this condition: "The system first starts windows"

Here's a link with a more detailed explanation on how the multiplier thing works









http://www.overclock.net/7594611-post3945.html

Virlidi


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hutch99;11865414*
> Is there another config change I need to make?


Hutch, You already got two answers so hopefully you caught the significance of the profile.

This is exactly the symptom of what I meant when I said our AM3 processors aren't fully supported. Normally you would set the speed in the BIOS and it sticks. In this case, you have to perform an on the fly set of CPU multiplier from within the operating system after it boots up. NVidia system tools helps you automate the process by providing profile support and providing some simple logic conditions for when to apply.

One place this can come in handy is when you're ready to start overclocking. You can create any number of profiles and use them as you wish. I've created for instance a sort of power saver mode where you can throttle the CPU back when screen saver kicks on.

You will also be able to speed up the HT bus and memory (I have yet to try the latter).


----------



## gr8sho

I've had a few weeks of run-time using my upgraded system in an overclocked state. The HT bus speed is set to 216.4MHz. For whatever reason, this is probably close to the max it can safely without having to make other adjustments. Memory is using SPD settings with the one exception of running the voltage at 2.1 instead of 1.8. The CPU multiplier is 18x.

*If you are currently overclocking your HT bus, can you please state what speed you are running it, and any other important points about your setup?*









This is more out of curiosity trying to understand reasonable limits of the mainboard in a running system under everyday usage conditions. As it seems the 965BE is very easily capable or hitting in excess of 4GHz, the overall system performance would benefit from OCing the mainboard.

Lest I confuse anyone, I want to clarify one point. In the overclocking guide listed on page one, there is a systematic procedure to isolate and test each major subsystem to see what it's individual max speed. That's ***NOT*** what I'm interested in.

Basically what I am interested in mostly is how you have your profile setup in Nvidia system tools. and what accommodations were made in BIOS or other external factors like additional cooling were made to achieve the settings.

Thanks!


----------



## hutch99

Thanks to gr8sho, Gyro and Virlidi for your responses to my thread....

I think that we are making progress....

I have saved the profile (multiplier of 15, FSB of 201mhz) and created a rule for this profile to be loaded when windows starts which was accepted.

However, windows will not now fully boot, it crashes after I enter my log in password.

I have booted in safe mode and windows starts ok, CPU-Z validates that the CPU is running 3,015mhz which is great!

However, a number of attempts at a full windows boot always end with windows crashing at the same point after the log in.

I don't want to give up having got so close with your help but I'm not sure what to try next?

I'm running windows vista with SP2.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hutch99;11871836*
> I don't want to give up having got so close with your help but I'm not sure what to try next?
> 
> I'm running windows vista with SP2.


Hate it when that happens. If the system boots up with the automatic profile apply, you're going to have to do some troubleshooting to isolate the problem, perhaps by relaxing timings and such. Have you done any OTTO or Prime95 runs to see if the system is stable at 3GHz?

BTW, one of the other handy things I didn't mention about NVidia System Tools is that it also provides you a means to check if the M2N's drivers are current. Hope you checked for all that stuff.


----------



## gr8sho

While CPUZ is unable to detect the set memory voltage, I discovered that NVidia System Monitor can and does. It confirms that my memory is running at 2.1V and was clocked at 864MHZ.


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11874588*
> While CPUZ is unable to detect the set memory voltage, I discovered that NVidia System Monitor can and does. It confirms that my memory is running at 2.1V and was clocked at 864MHZ.


Good, thx!


----------



## thecommissar!

Anyone know what the difference is between nVidia System Tools 6.05 and 6.06? I am trying to get my 965 BE to work but already have 6.06 installed and cannot seem to make it go away so I can reinstall 6.05. Will 6.06 work or alternatively, how can I truly cleanse 6.06 from my system...Windows uninstall didn't work, nor did Revo uninstaller (freeware version) which usually does a great job excavating all the bits of leftovers. When I try to install 6.05 over the uninstalled 6.06 it says sorry, no-can-do until you get rid of the "other version"

Thanks

Michael

PS: What should the power options be set to in XP pro to make this work???


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecommissar!;11900473*
> Anyone know what the difference is between nVidia System Tools 6.05 and 6.06? I am trying to get my 965 BE to work but already have 6.06 installed and cannot seem to make it go away so I can reinstall 6.05. Will 6.06 work or alternatively, how can I truly cleanse 6.06 from my system...Windows uninstall didn't work, nor did Revo uninstaller (freeware version) which usually does a great job excavating all the bits of leftovers. When I try to install 6.05 over the uninstalled 6.06 it says sorry, no-can-do until you get rid of the "other version"
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Michael


6.06 will work fine.
And don't forget to update your bios to 5002 with your old cpu,before you install the 965.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## thecommissar!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


6.06 will work fine.
And don't forget to update your bios to 5002 with your old cpu,before you install the 965.

Good luck

Gyro


That is good news...I thought 5002 would not work and installed the older bios listed here http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post11823050 2002 maybe...it was newer than what I was running but not the newest...I figured this was the latest news since it was only a day old when I started this madness 8 days ago...

what will happen if you install the 965 then update to 5002 later?

What about my add on question RE windows power settings for XP? There is nothing in there that references performance...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecommissar!*


PS: What should the power options be set to in XP pro to make this work???


I want to say Home/Office should work. Whatever the normal desktop default is. If you used CnQ, the instructions there told you to use a different setting so watch out for that. I have XP installed on my other drive and can easily boot to it by selecting drive order in the BIOS. System Tools 6.06 worked just fine. I could even reuse the profile I created in Window 7 Pro.

You can try using CCLEANER to help you with removing residual traces of uninstalls, but more esoteric programs embed themselves more deeply into the OS and don't allow for easy removal. However as Gyro said, 6.06 is quite fine, so don't be mislead by the instructions at the beginning of the thread.

Cheers.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecommissar!*


what will happen if you install the 965 then update to 5002 later?


I don't understand the point of doing it this way. BIOS is almost always backward compatible. I haven't done an exhaustive study, but I'm betting most people using a 125W AM3 processor are running 5002 on this board. To take it a step further, I ran my 4200+ on that BIOS level for probably 6 months.


----------



## thecommissar!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11901566*
> I don't understand the point of doing it this way. BIOS is almost always backward compatible. I haven't done an exhaustive study, but I'm betting most people using a 125W AM3 processor are running 5002 on this board. To take it a step further, I ran my 4200+ on that BIOS level for probably 6 months.


I don't have a point but it was late and







...Well lets say (because it is true







) I already have 2002 BIOS installed AND have the new CPU in and running with the BIOS adjusted (multiplyer and core voltage and memory voltage and nothing else) and the only thing I have yet to resolve is the nVidia install/removal debacle...

I could pull the new CPU, put the old one back in and start over

Or stick with 2002 and install nVidia and stay put

Or stick with 2002 and install nVidia and then upgrade to 5002

Or something else...

So since I didn't go straight from A to B to C, what is the best way to get my idiot self back on track


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecommissar!;11902508*
> I don't have a point but it was late and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Well lets say (because it is true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I already have 2002 BIOS installed AND have the new CPU in and running with the BIOS adjusted (multiplyer and core voltage and memory voltage and nothing else) and the only thing I have yet to resolve is the nVidia install/removal debacle...
> 
> I could pull the new CPU, put the old one back in and start over
> 
> Or stick with 2002 and install nVidia and stay put
> 
> Or stick with 2002 and install nVidia and then upgrade to 5002
> 
> Or something else...
> 
> So since I didn't go straight from A to B to C, what is the best way to get my idiot self back on track


See if anyone else has opinions on this. If it were me, I'd go ahead and leave the 965 in place, upgrade the BIOS and install 6.6 system tools.

Good luck.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecommissar!;11902508*
> I don't have a point but it was late and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Well lets say (because it is true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I already have 2002 BIOS installed AND have the new CPU in and running with the BIOS adjusted (multiplyer and core voltage and memory voltage and nothing else) and the only thing I have yet to resolve is the nVidia install/removal debacle...
> 
> I could pull the new CPU, put the old one back in and start over
> 
> Or stick with 2002 and install nVidia and stay put
> 
> Or stick with 2002 and install nVidia and then upgrade to 5002
> 
> Or something else...
> 
> So since I didn't go straight from A to B to C, what is the best way to get my idiot self back on track


I would say put your old cpu back in,update bios to 5002,then get the nvtools straightened out first.

Did you install the whole nvtools package or just the performance tools?
You only need the performance tools.

Can you not reinstall 6.06 over the old install?

Gyro


----------



## thecommissar!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;11903767*
> I would say put your old cpu back in,update bios to 5002,then get the nvtools straightened out first.
> 
> Did you install the whole nvtools package or just the performance tools?
> You only need the performance tools.
> 
> Can you not reinstall 6.06 over the old install?
> 
> Gyro


I have had a full install of the tools since I first installed my video cards so I was just continuing on with that when I upgraded to 6.06 when it first came out. I tried to install 6.06 last night but it did not want to install on top of the old so I will have to do some serious rooting around to get rid of every scrap of nVidia Tools 6.05 AND 6.06 software on the whole system since regular uninstall does not seem to work. The message has a long string that looks like a registry entry after the message...do you think that it is trying to point me to where the offending bits are hidden?


----------



## thecommissar!

I wonder if XP would let me do a system restore to last week before I started all this mess...Then I would have 6.06 installed...


----------



## Virlidi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecommissar!;11910991*
> I wonder if XP would let me do a system restore to last week before I started all this mess...Then I would have 6.06 installed...


Yeah try sys restore first.
I didnt read your first post but if its some problem with nvidia software you could try some driver cleaner. Some years ago there was a programm called nv cleaner...don't know if it still exists but it helped me getting rid of a false software installation. Another idea would be to go into safe mode and try removing it from there.

Btw, I installed my 965 onto a 4 y old BIOS and flashed after the installation.

But o well..I better read everything from the start

Cheers









EdiT: Alright, got all your posts through. Damn, seems like a huge messup. However I'm running nvtools 6.06. Works fine.

Could you possibly resume all your Problems? I may be a little tired but it's hard to me to oversee all your Problems or what it's really about







thx


----------



## thecommissar!

To summarize my current situation:

My current problem is that I cannot get any version of nVidia system tools to install.

This is because they detect an existing installation of the same, despite having used windows and Revo uninstallers to remove them. I will be trying some of the suggestions put forward to attempt resolve this as soon as I can but am all ears for additional ideas.

Secondary is the question of should I upgrade to the newest bios, 5002, from 2002 which I am currently running with the 965be. And if I upgrade, should I do so while running my old processor or the 965be, which as I said, is currently installed.


----------



## a5hm

Fixed it.


----------



## mrmoke

Hello Gents,
i want to upgrade my PC a bit , especially CPU,
i am owner of Asus M2N-E SLI i have read many discussions here but not sure which cpu to take, even which is possible to deploy,,
- AMD Athlon II X4 640 Quad-Core BOX (AM3)
- AMD PHENOM II X4 945 Quad-Core BOX 95W (AM3) rev. 3.0
- AMD PHENOM II X4 955 Quad-Core BOX Black Edition C3 (AM3)
or something else what booster speed of my current pc

any advice would be appreciated
Martin


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msmoke;11939257*
> Hello Gents,
> i want to upgrade my PC a bit , especially CPU,
> i am owner of Asus M2N-E SLI i have read many discussions here but not sure which cpu to take, even which is possible to deploy,,
> - AMD Athlon II X4 640 Quad-Core BOX (AM3)
> - AMD PHENOM II X4 945 Quad-Core BOX 95W (AM3) rev. 3.0
> - AMD PHENOM II X4 955 Quad-Core BOX Black Edition C3 (AM3)
> or something else what booster speed of my current pc
> 
> any advice would be appreciated
> Martin


Hi Martin, Welcome.

I will share my experience. I decided to go for an AM3 processor, 965BE in my case, simply because I will be upgrading the motherboard at some point and want to reuse this CPU when the time comes. It appears that this particular CPU can reach 4GHz without too much fanfare, assuming you can apply enough cooling to it. My Windows Experience Index is 7.4, and that should be a good step for you.

To prepare prior to actually obtaining the new CPU, go ahead and upgrade your BIOS to the latest available from ASUS website. I think 5001 is the latest for your board.

If you read back about a month's worth of posts, you will see a number of folks doing this upgrade and how they were helped and what issues they encountered.

Good Luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## RAPHAELPX

Where are the athlon x2 ii 240 that competition


----------



## mrmoke

Hi Mate,
thank you for your fast reply ,
i see your point , i have downloaded already bios 5001,
even went through all posts regarding of necessary steps for upgrade ,
what i am a bit concerned is that all achievements with 965 were done with M2N-E SLI Deluxe or Premium or other adjusted mobos , but i have pure M2N-E SLI and didnt find any post that this mobo was able to hold 965BE...

PS: sorry i am quite new on this forum (experienced in IT , fall in IT since Ataxi 800XE) therefore didnt find your name only nick.

Ciao, Martin


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msmoke;11939257*
> Hello Gents,
> i want to upgrade my PC a bit , especially CPU,
> i am owner of Asus M2N-E SLI i have read many discussions here but not sure which cpu to take, even which is possible to deploy,,
> - AMD Athlon II X4 640 Quad-Core BOX (AM3)
> - AMD PHENOM II X4 945 Quad-Core BOX 95W (AM3) rev. 3.0
> - AMD PHENOM II X4 955 Quad-Core BOX Black Edition C3 (AM3)
> or something else what booster speed of my current pc
> 
> any advice would be appreciated
> Martin


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msmoke;11945796*
> Hi Mate,
> thank you for your fast reply ,
> i see your point , i have downloaded already bios 5001,
> even went through all posts regarding of necessary steps for upgrade ,
> what i am a bit concerned is that all achievements with 965 were done with M2N-E SLI Deluxe or Premium or other adjusted mobos , but i have pure M2N-E SLI and didnt find any post that this mobo was able to hold 965BE...
> 
> PS: sorry i am quite new on this forum (experienced in IT , fall in IT since Ataxi 800XE) therefore didnt find your name only nick.
> 
> Ciao, Martin


Welcome msmoke.

The M2N-e sli(500 chipset) did not get the bios upgrades that most of the other chipsets(560,570,590) got.
I don't think you are going to have any luck running a newer cpu than an Athlon x2. Sorry

Gyro


----------



## mrmoke

Gyro,

unfortunatelly this is what i was guessing







based on the posts ,
then what make sense ? to upgrade with some another CPU ?
which one then with highest performance could be handled with this mobo ?
X4 640 ?
or ?
or to forget about M2N-E SLI and buy new motherboard ?
thanks for reply

Martin


----------



## mrmoke

then i see only this one ... with some potential for OC.
AMD Athlon 64 X2 7850 BOX
Martin


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;11947612*
> Welcome msmoke.
> 
> The M2N-e sli(500 chipset) did not get the bios upgrades that most of the other chipsets(560,570,590) got.
> I don't think you are going to have any luck running a newer cpu than an Athlon x2. Sorry
> 
> Gyro


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msmoke;11947747*
> then i see only this one ... with some potential for OC.
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 7850 BOX
> Martin


Disclaimer: I am not an expert on these boards.

However, in looking at the ASUS website, the following was noted for the Martin's board.
Quote:


> M2N-SLI DELUXE BIOS 5001
> 1.Beta Bios for Supporting AM3 CPUs
> 2.System still able to POST when set CPU Multiplier to 35X, but actual frequency will not change
> 3.Due to chipset limitation, Max HTT is 1000MHz only.
> Note: Remove the function of Full-Screen Logo , LAN PXE , Instant Alarm.


It would be better for someone that has the same board to explain what their experiences were, but if I take what ASUS says at face value, you can run AM3 CPUs on that board.


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msmoke;11947703*
> Gyro,
> 
> unfortunatelly this is what i was guessing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> based on the posts ,
> then what make sense ? to upgrade with some another CPU ?
> which one then with highest performance could be handled with this mobo ?
> X4 640 ?
> or ?
> or to forget about M2N-E SLI and buy new motherboard ?
> thanks for reply
> 
> Martin


Imho the best choice is sell ur MB+CPU and try something of new (or if u like so much m2n32, buy this MB on ebay or on forum).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msmoke;11947747*
> then i see only this one ... with some potential for OC.
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 7850 BOX
> Martin


Potential OC?
Maybe yes, but is old cpu i dont know if is right spend 50-60euro (on ebay







) for 7850.

Happy 2011 at all Club









EDIT: if there is support for AM3, like gr8sho said, all is different


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11947915*
> Disclaimer: I am not an expert on these boards.
> 
> However, in looking at the ASUS website, the following was noted for the Martin's board.
> 
> It would be better for someone that has the same board to explain what their experiences were, but if I take what ASUS says at face value, you can run AM3 CPUs on that board.


His board is an M2N-e sli(500 chipset), not a M2N sli deluxe(570 chipset).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01;11947934*
> Imho the best choice is sell ur MB+CPU and try something of new (or if u like so much m2n32, buy this MB on ebay or on forum).
> 
> Potential OC?
> Maybe yes, but is old cpu i dont know if is right spend 50-60euro (on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) for 7850.
> 
> Happy 2011 at all Club


I agree with crash01, you would be better off updating your motherboard.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;11947987*
> His board is an M2N-e sli(500 chipset), not a M2N sli deluxe(570 chipset).


Granted. But when I looked at ASUS website, the 5001 BIOS was definitely listed for that specific board. I don't know what inherent limitation the 500 chipset has that would preclude an AM3 processor from working.

In fact, ASUS posted an even more recent BIOS for that board to support a specific video card.

I'm okay with the notion that there comes a time to upgrade the motherboard. That's one of the reason's I'm bit surprised I'm able to deal with the upgrade here. All previous systems I had ever built were Intel P4s and really nothing much in the way of upgrading. I did perform some basic overclocking, but nothing to the extent I've done on the M2N32. To effectively upgrade processor family across a 3+ year span is the most intriguing part to me.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## The Fryer

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=NJ8fkR6ufRM9XvFC

his mobo don't have much support cpu wise. selling it for a new one if wanting an upgrade would be a good idea. and his newest bios is only the 1301.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11948076*
> Granted. But when I looked at ASUS website, the 5001 BIOS was definitely listed for that specific board. I don't know what inherent limitation the 500 chipset has that would preclude an AM3 processor from working.
> 
> In fact, ASUS posted an even more recent BIOS for that board to support a specific video card.
> 
> I'm okay with the notion that there comes a time to upgrade the motherboard. That's one of the reason's I'm bit surprised I'm able to deal with the upgrade here. All previous systems I had ever built were Intel P4s and really nothing much in the way of upgrading. I did perform some basic overclocking, but nothing to the extent I've done on the M2N32. To effectively upgrade processor family across a 3+ year span is the most intriguing part to me.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


The 500 is the lowest of the low end of the 500 series chipsets.

Your M2N32-sli has the 590 chipset, the highest of the high end, and was the top of the line MB in it's day.
And there are 3 versions of it (WS pro,Vista premium,deluxe)all with varying bios' and compatiblities.

There is close to 40 variants of the 500 series chipset and all have different nuances,such as the 570 uses a jmicron sata controller which supports ACHI and the 590 uses a silicon image sata controller and does not,just as one example.

Now if he had the M2N-e(non sli),it has a 570 chipset and all things would be possible.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;11947987*
> His board is an M2N-e sli(500 chipset), not a M2N sli deluxe(570 chipset).
> 
> I agree with crash01, you would be better off updating your motherboard.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;11948113*
> http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=NJ8fkR6ufRM9XvFC
> 
> his mobo don't have much support cpu wise. selling it for a new one if wanting an upgrade would be a good idea. and his newest bios is only the 1301.


The espresso hadn't fully kicked in yet. Dang, I can't believe how many versions of this board exist. The processor upgrades on that one are indeed very limited.

Thanks guys.


----------



## kitekrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11948076*
> Granted. But when I looked at ASUS website, the 5001 BIOS was definitely listed for that specific board. I don't know what inherent limitation the 500 chipset has that would preclude an AM3 processor from working.
> 
> In fact, ASUS posted an even more recent BIOS for that board to support a specific video card.
> 
> I'm okay with the notion that there comes a time to upgrade the motherboard. That's one of the reason's I'm bit surprised I'm able to deal with the upgrade here. All previous systems I had ever built were Intel P4s and really nothing much in the way of upgrading. I did perform some basic overclocking, but nothing to the extent I've done on the M2N32. To effectively upgrade processor family across a 3+ year span is the most intriguing part to me.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


You are obviously looking at the wrong page. I own that board and a x2 6400 is the best that board can do. According to the Asus forum, it's not about the chipset but the amount of memory for the bios chip is too small for a quad processor.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitekrazy;11948487*
> You are obviously looking at the wrong page. I own that board and a x2 6400 is the best that board can do. According to the Asus forum, it's not about the chipset but the amount of memory for the bios chip is too small for a quad processor.


Yup. Gyro caught that I was looking at the Deluxe info. There's even enough of a difference between the M2N SLI and the M2N-E SLI and this one caught me out too. I suppose Caveat Emptor applies here.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11948568*
> Yup. Gyro caught that I was looking at the Deluxe info. There's even enough of a difference between the M2N SLI and the M2N-E SLI and this one caught me out too. I suppose Caveat Emptor applies here.


ahhh, its ok bud. we all have made a mistake or several in our times. its called life.


----------



## mrmoke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;11949228*
> ahhh, its ok bud. we all have made a mistake or several in our times. its called life.


Hi Guys,
thanks a lot for that active discussion and opinions ,
seems that there is no way with this mobo (ASUS M2N-E SLI ) to get better processor then X2 6400,
what only supprising me are achivements on the first page of this forum with this mobo like :
M2N SLI

Adventfred1002Ph II X3 7202812.91 MHz95wValidation
uss5001Ph II X4 945 C33150.60 MHz95wValidation
synthaside5001Ph II X4 945 C33013.77 MHz95wValidation
is it fake then ? or there is way somehow to go ?

Martin


----------



## mrmoke

Guys,
if not other ideas , i see that i am close to go for new mobo also with DDR3 support and with PH II X4 processor...
Ciao, Martin


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *msmoke*


Guys,
if not other ideas , i see that i am close to go for new mobo also with DDR3 support and with PH II X4 processor...
Ciao, Martin


This ^ is not a bad choice if you can acquire this set up for a decent price.

Keep in mind AMD now has 6 core Ph II cpu's that run on DDR3 mobo's now and will be releasing the Bulldozer CPU line up pretty soon.

You may just want to hold off on your upgrade until Bulldozer hits the shelf. This way you can either pick from the newest tech or purchase a Ph II cpu and mobo at a great price.

Oh does any one know if the new Bulldozer chips will be using DDR4 ?


----------



## mrmoke

Hi,
yes , but most of the time its question about the money or entusiasm ,
i see that there are 3 options :

1st = you have money but want to get some enjoyment from overclocking and discovering limits of your IT stuff , u are more or less IT possitive and therefore u are member of such forums and searching and posting achievements

2nd = you dont have money , but you want to get as much as possible from your configuration , therefore you are member of such forums

3rd = you have money , you can buy what you want and dont care , i will never read posts and no experiencing with OC if you could buy latest model









I will see but to be honest seems that i will wait a bit with CPU , buy new GPU 6850 and wait what will happen if new CPUs buldoz... come








Ciao, Martin


----------



## Virlidi

Hey all!

got my 956BE running fine now getting past the post screen, unfortunatly i have absolutly no idea how it got solved 

There's still another Problem I have with my M2N SLI deluxe mobo.

Since I'm running Windows 7 on it, there's no specific driver for my onboard soundcard. It's impossible to enjoy 5.1 sound atm. Now, I know it has nothing to do with overclocking or so, but since it' concerns the mobo...has anyone an idea on how to solve this problem or which compatible driver I could install to get my 5.1 running again?

Thx in advance

Virlidi


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Virlidi;11952591*
> Hey all!
> 
> got my 956BE running fine now getting past the post screen, unfortunatly i have absolutly no idea how it got solved
> 
> There's still another Problem I have with my M2N SLI deluxe mobo.
> 
> Since I'm running Windows 7 on it, there's no specific driver for my onboard soundcard. It's impossible to enjoy 5.1 sound atm. Now, I know it has nothing to do with overclocking or so, but since it' concerns the mobo...has anyone an idea on how to solve this problem or which compatible driver I could install to get my 5.1 running again?
> 
> Thx in advance
> 
> Virlidi


Have you tried the Vista 64-bit drivers? Just curious since that has been a fallback that has worked for me in other cases.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;11948308*
> The 500 is the lowest of the low end of the 500 series chipsets.
> 
> Your M2N32-sli has the 590 chipset, the highest of the high end, and was the top of the line MB in it's day.
> And there are 3 versions of it (WS pro,Vista premium,deluxe)all with varying bios' and compatiblities.
> 
> There is close to 40 variants of the 500 series chipset and all have different nuances,such as the 570 uses a jmicron sata controller which supports ACHI and the 590 uses a silicon image sata controller and does not,just as one example.
> 
> Now if he had the M2N-e(non sli),it has a 570 chipset and all things would be possible.
> 
> Gyro


Thanks, Gyro.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Virlidi;11952591*
> Hey all!
> 
> got my 956BE running fine now getting past the post screen, unfortunatly i have absolutly no idea how it got solved
> 
> There's still another Problem I have with my M2N SLI deluxe mobo.
> 
> Since I'm running Windows 7 on it, there's no specific driver for my onboard soundcard. It's impossible to enjoy 5.1 sound atm. Now, I know it has nothing to do with overclocking or so, but since it' concerns the mobo...has anyone an idea on how to solve this problem or which compatible driver I could install to get my 5.1 running again?
> 
> Thx in advance
> 
> Virlidi


Try this sound driver http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/audio/AD1988AB_Audio_V6585_XpVistaWin7.zip.
May not hurt to update your chipset drivers too http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_win7_64bit_15.53.html

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## SerialChiller

Yes, it is working!

After Biosupdate to 5001, you can see, that chipset and southbridge is nForce 570 SLI

I got nForce ver. 15.45 for windows xp.
15.46 is the latest (have to update)


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;11951276*
> This ^ is not a bad choice if you can acquire this set up for a decent price.
> 
> Keep in mind AMD now has 6 core Ph II cpu's that run on DDR3 mobo's now and will be releasing the Bulldozer CPU line up pretty soon.
> 
> You may just want to hold off on your upgrade until Bulldozer hits the shelf. This way you can either pick from the newest tech or purchase a Ph II cpu and mobo at a great price.
> 
> Oh does any one know if the new Bulldozer chips will be using DDR4 ?


Your last sentence made for a good Google search string.

If the new chips did mandate use of DDR4, then AMD would effectively pull an Intel by forcing a system build of all new components. Perhaps you were more specifically asking if the Bulldozers would make use of DDR4 if available, much like the Phenoms can run in either an AM2, AM2+, or AM3 socket-ed board, which based on track-record would be enticing to a lot of us.

For myself once I get the urge to move on from here, the next logical choice would be to go after a good high-end AM3 board. I'm not sure actually what the successor to the M2N32-SLI Deluxe is.


----------



## Virlidi

Back. Found this one:
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&id=20090505032603049&board_id=1&model=M2N32-SLI%20Deluxe&page=2&count=11

It's actually no AD1988 driver but the AD2000B

BUT

First of all it works like a charm AND the interface is nothing like the old 0815 one and much more user friendly imo









Anyway thx gr8sho

*EDIT: @Gyro: overseed your post at first. Don't know if it's the same sound driver I use atm. I'll update my chipset too tomorrow, thx for your help aswell







*

Greetz Virlidi


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;11952962*
> May not hurt to update your chipset drivers too http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_win7_64bit_15.53.html


IIRC, NVidia Control Panel has a tab for system drivers update. When I ran the check, it updated to 15.53. If you're going to use CP anyway...


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SerialChiller;11953068*
> Yes, it is working!
> 
> After Biosupdate to 5001, you can see, that chipset and southbridge is nForce 570 SLI
> 
> I got nForce ver. 15.45 for windows xp.
> 15.46 is the latest (have to update)


Great stuff:thumb:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11953118*
> I'm not sure actually what the successor to the M2N32-SLI Deluxe is.


Many have tried and failed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Virlidi;11953132*
> Back. Found this one:
> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&id=20090505032603049&board_id=1&model=M2N32-SLI%20Deluxe&page=2&count=11
> 
> It's actually no AD1988 driver but the AD2000B
> 
> BUT
> 
> First of all it works like a charm AND the interface is nothing like the old 0815 one and much more user friendly imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway thx gr8sho
> 
> Greetz Virlidi


AudioADI 1988B 8-channel High Definition Audio CODEC is the proper one for your board,but if that driver works then:cheers:









Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;11953284*
> Many have tried and failed


I was reading info on your board, and I assume your statement takes this into account.

Many of ASUS' recent mobos seem to include integrated video. Not really interested in paying for something I don't plan to use.

I then read about ASUS Crosshair IV Extreme, and this seems to have some NIC issues, perhaps resolved now, not sure. This board is very pricey.

At the risk of opening Pandora's box, has ASUS failed to deliver a worthy successor to the M2N32-SLI Deluxe? Is there something I've overlooked?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11953910*
> At the risk of opening Pandora's box, has ASUS failed to deliver a worthy successor to the M2N32-SLI Deluxe? Is there something I've overlooked?


*ASUS M4N98TD EVO Socket AM3 ATX Motherboard*


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Virlidi;11952591*
> Hey all!
> 
> got my 956BE running fine now getting past the post screen, unfortunatly i have absolutly no idea how it got solved
> 
> There's still another Problem I have with my M2N SLI deluxe mobo.
> 
> Since I'm running Windows 7 on it, there's no specific driver for my onboard soundcard. It's impossible to enjoy 5.1 sound atm. Now, I know it has nothing to do with overclocking or so, but since it' concerns the mobo...has anyone an idea on how to solve this problem or which compatible driver I could install to get my 5.1 running again?
> 
> Thx in advance
> 
> Virlidi


right click on the volume in the right side of task bar. click sounds. right click on your audo device and select configure speakers. it will go up to 5.1 with no problems at all.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11953910*
> At the risk of opening Pandora's box, has ASUS failed to deliver a worthy successor to the M2N32-SLI Deluxe? Is there something I've overlooked?


When I was building a new system, I couldn't find an ASUS board that really
ticked all the boxes to my satisfaction. In each case, there either wasn't
enough PCIe slots, or the slot spacing wasn't very good, or the price was
kinda high. I also kept thinking about how I'd been burned with the M2N32
WS Pro (no BIOS update for Ph2, and I can't use the hacks/mods posted here
as I'd lose PCIX functionality). I did look at Gigabyte which was a bit better,
but in the end I went Asrock and bought a P55 board (the P55 Deluxe); only
75 UKP, 3 x PCIe, much better slot spacing, and runs like a monster (i7 870
@ 4270MHz, two EVGA GTX 460 1GB FTW SLI, 60GB SSD, etc.).

I still use my M2N32 setup, and indeed will be benchmarking it soon with
a GTX 460, but IMO ASUS dropped the ball somewhat. The M4N98TD EVO
btw is a typical example - not enough PCIe slots and too expensive for
what one gets (for me that is; not everyone needs so many slots.







)

Some day I hope to find a way of upgrading my M2N32 to Ph2. If i can then
I'll fit it with an SSD aswell, that would be sweet.

Ian.

PS. Here are my benchmark pages so far; I'll be adding M2N32 results with
GTX460s over the next few weeks:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/pctests.html
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/stalkercopbench.txt
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/uniginebench.txt
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/uniginebench2.txt
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/uniginebench3.txt
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/x3tcbench.txt
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/cinebench.html
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/viewperf.txt
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/ptboats.txt
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/callofjuarez.txt


----------



## crash01

Guys









My MB is near to die i think








Before I thought that was problem with ram, but now i have problem with sli too.
Sometimes tells me that i havent sli but only one gpu









I dont know what i will do (if i buy sandy or not), anyway i will visit this club again, for help n00b (like me







)
Thanks for all the help you gave me


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01;11958529*
> Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MB is near to die i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I thought that was problem with ram, but now i have problem with sli too.
> Sometimes tells me that i havent sli but only one gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know what i will do (if i buy sandy or not), anyway i will visit this club again, for help n00b (like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Thanks for all the help you gave me


reseat your ram, and vid cards, could be they are not making good enough contact.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;11954216*
> *ASUS M4N98TD EVO Socket AM3 ATX Motherboard*


Thx.

On the M4N98TD. I do find it odd that the memory has been reoriented to sit right in front of the CPU, so that air blowing in that direction will pickup the heat dissipated from the RAM onto the CPU. I guess that's not a major issue?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs;11958464*
> When I was building a new system, I couldn't find an ASUS board that really
> ticked all the boxes to my satisfaction. In each case, there either wasn't
> enough PCIe slots, or the slot spacing wasn't very good, or the price was
> kinda high. I also kept thinking about how I'd been burned with the M2N32
> WS Pro (no BIOS update for Ph2, and I can't use the hacks/mods posted here
> as I'd lose PCIX functionality). I did look at Gigabyte which was a bit better,
> but in the end I went Asrock and bought a P55 board (the P55 Deluxe); only
> 75 UKP, 3 x PCIe, much better slot spacing, and runs like a monster (i7 870
> @ 4270MHz, two EVGA GTX 460 1GB FTW SLI, 60GB SSD, etc.).
> 
> I still use my M2N32 setup, and indeed will be benchmarking it soon with
> a GTX 460, but IMO ASUS dropped the ball somewhat. The M4N98TD EVO
> btw is a typical example - not enough PCIe slots and too expensive for
> what one gets (for me that is; not everyone needs so many slots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Some day I hope to find a way of upgrading my M2N32 to Ph2. If i can then
> I'll fit it with an SSD aswell, that would be sweet.


Most of my older P4 machines had 5 PCI slots. On some of them, all the slots were used. I understand this problem.

With the newer stuff, I was forced to a more minimalist approach. I can see that the form factor having to accommodate 2 of 3 different types of slots forces different decisions. Because of the transition to the M2N32, I've already swallowed that pill, and so the M4N98TD poses no additional issue on that front.

About your last sentence. I too agree that an SSD should be a good step and is on my todo list.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11959059*
> On the M4N98TD. I do find it odd that the memory has been reoriented to sit right in front of the CPU, so that air blowing in that direction will pickup the heat dissipated from the RAM onto the CPU. I guess that's not a major issue?


nope. the memory is fine there. the m2n-sli deluxe is the same was. the cpu fan blows through the cpu and out the sides then over the ram, so it actually helps keep the ram cooler.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs;11958464*
> When I was building a new system, I couldn't find an ASUS board that really
> ticked all the boxes to my satisfaction. In each case, there either wasn't
> enough PCIe slots, or the slot spacing wasn't very good, or the price was
> kinda high. I also kept thinking about how I'd been burned with the M2N32
> WS Pro (no BIOS update for Ph2, and I can't use the hacks/mods posted here
> as I'd lose PCIX functionality). I did look at Gigabyte which was a bit better,
> but in the end I went Asrock and bought a P55 board (the P55 Deluxe); only
> 75 UKP, 3 x PCIe, much better slot spacing, and runs like a monster (i7 870
> @ 4270MHz, two EVGA GTX 460 1GB FTW SLI, 60GB SSD, etc.).
> 
> I still use my M2N32 setup, and indeed will be benchmarking it soon with
> a GTX 460, but IMO ASUS dropped the ball somewhat. The M4N98TD EVO
> btw is a typical example - not enough PCIe slots and too expensive for
> what one gets (for me that is; not everyone needs so many slots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Some day I hope to find a way of upgrading my M2N32 to Ph2. If i can then
> I'll fit it with an SSD aswell, that would be sweet.


Have you visited the Asus forum lately? Some Polish guy has made a modded BIOS
that appears to have all features you needed. Here is a link, scroll down towards the end of this page:
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&id=20090917214422687&board_id=1&model=M2N32 WS Professional&page=2&count=25
Quote:


> Ian.
> 
> PS. Here are my benchmark pages so far; I'll be adding M2N32 results with
> GTX460s over the next few weeks:
> 
> http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/pctests.html
> http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/stalkercopbench.txt
> http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/uniginebench.txt
> http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/uniginebench2.txt
> http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/uniginebench3.txt
> http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/x3tcbench.txt
> http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/cinebench.html
> http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/viewperf.txt
> http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/ptboats.txt
> http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/callofjuarez.txt


----------



## MRocha

Anyone know if the phenom x4 975 is running in M2N32SLI?
http://www.guru3d.com/article/phenom...dition-review/


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MRocha*


Anyone know if the phenom x4 975 is running in M2N32SLI?
http://www.guru3d.com/article/phenom...dition-review/


I have not seen any of these out in the wild yet. It's based on the deneb core like the 970 which some people including myself have them working just fine in our boards. I see no reason why these should not work in our boards

The retail price of the 975 is around $195usd. If you're looking to save 40 to 50 bucks, I would just grab a 965 and just OC it


----------



## MRocha

Besides having the highest native clock, he has no power to overclock higher? I'm in a doubt to upgrade my CPU, the AMD is not helping, in a short time has already launched two new CPU (970 and 975) and also studied the possibility of placing an X6 (bios-mods, the staff is very close to this update ).


----------



## Figment

I'd like to upgrade my current AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+, and I've got the M2N-SLI Deluxe.

Will HDX945WFGMBOX give me the most bang for my buck right now? I'm looking for something that's hassle-free to get up and running. I don't want to have to pull some crazy BIOS voodoo here!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I've found the above for $135, and I'd like to not have to go above that price point if you're suggesting another chip.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figment;11967070*
> I'd like to upgrade my current AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+, and I've got the M2N-SLI Deluxe.
> 
> Will HDX945WFGMBOX give me the most bang for my buck right now? I'm looking for something that's hassle-free to get up and running. I don't want to have to pull some crazy BIOS voodoo here!
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I've found the above for $135, and I'd like to not have to go above that price point if you're suggesting another chip.


Yes, that will work with out any voodoo.
Update your bios to 5001 with your 4200 before you switch cpu's.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MRocha*


Besides having the highest native clock, he has no power to overclock higher? I'm in a doubt to upgrade my CPU, the AMD is not helping, in a short time has already launched two new CPU (970 and 975) and also studied the possibility of placing an X6 (bios-mods, the staff is very close to this update ).


This would be neat. How will it run on our boards though? Will it cause the boards to melt down? Will our boards bottleneck the x6 chip so much that is would not be worth it "IMO"?


----------



## xtac_inside

Hey everyone









i'm having a problem and i'm sure this is the best place on WWW to solve it









so.. i want to buy the NH-D14(noctua cooler) I've read that there is a compatibility issue with the m2n32 sli deluxe. That the fan is getting on top of the pci-e slot.

Does anyone know if i could just turn the cooler from upside-down to left-right or any other solution? I've noticed some of us here are using this cooler.

A friend bought me a Bitfenix Colossus case as a present and i wanted to fit that one there








thanks in advance guys


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;11972852*
> This would be neat. How will it run on our boards though? Will it cause the boards to melt down? Will our boards bottleneck the x6 chip so much that is would not be worth it "IMO"?


Good points, but I will watch the experiment to see results just the same.

On the ASUS forums, there were some strong opinions stated that a 125W 965BE would be power starved too, and yet my experience and those of others proves otherwise. My dealings with the 965BE was fun I have to say. and I understand why people strive to OC.

I also recognize that this board is 4+ years old and that to get more overall throughput from a PC will need more current technology. I will probably stay in the AMD family, assuming they do the right thing with Bulldozer.


----------



## N2Gaming

AMD has been good to me w/every build. I'll stick w/them as long as they put out good quality, speed, reliability, Green & economic solutions.


----------



## MRocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;11972852*
> This would be neat. How will it run on our boards though? Will it cause the boards to melt down? Will our boards bottleneck the x6 chip so much that is would not be worth it "IMO"?


So you think the x4 is the right choice? But among the 965, 970 and 975 which would you choose? considering the resources that difference of 100 Mhz is little or make a difference in overclocking?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;11972852*
> Will it cause the boards to melt down?


I would bet the 4 pin cpu 12v will be the first to melt.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtac_inside;11973256*
> Hey everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm having a problem and i'm sure this is the best place on WWW to solve it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so.. i want to buy the NH-D14(noctua cooler) I've read that there is a compatibility issue with the m2n32 sli deluxe. That the fan is getting on top of the pci-e slot.
> 
> Does anyone know if i could just turn the cooler from upside-down to left-right or any other solution? I've noticed some of us here are using this cooler.
> 
> A friend bought me a Bitfenix Colossus case as a present and i wanted to fit that one there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance guys


Looking at the board and looking at the cooler it's going to be close.
You could always put the outside fan at the top as pull.
Can you measure the distance from the center of the cpu to the pci-e x16 slot?
You'll need approx 3 inches,and that will put the fan pretty tight to the gfx card.
Here is a link to the specs http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=34&lng=en&set=1

Good luck
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;11973996*
> 
> I also recognize that this board is 4+ years old and that to get more overall throughput from a PC will need more current technology.


OC by Ref Clock









Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MRocha;11974512*
> So you think the x4 is the right choice? But among the 965, 970 and 975 which would you choose? considering the resources that difference of 100 Mhz is little or make a difference in overclocking?


The x4 is your best bet,you'll get just as much from a 965 as you will from a 975,for less money.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;11974663*
> I would bet the 4 pin cpu 12v will be the first to melt.


I can see that happening









Regarding cpu choices. Heck I'd even venture to say you would be better off saving a few bucks and just getting the Ph II X4 955 BE (C3) like the one in my sig.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Hey guys, Im trying to dual boot with windows 7 ultimate 64 bit on my raided F3's and win xp 32 bit on my old drive and i cant seem to find the right drivers to do so. I dont know where else to ask (I've spent some serious time googling this) any and all support would be much appreciated.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens;11975466*
> Hey guys, Im trying to dual boot with windows 7 ultimate 64 bit on my raided F3's and win xp 32 bit on my old drive and i cant seem to find the right drivers to do so. I dont know where else to ask (I've spent some serious time googling this) any and all support would be much appreciated.


Did you try either of the Vista X64 drivers


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;11975679*
> Did you try either of the Vista X64 drivers Here or Here


Neither of those links are working for me. I tried the vista drivers on my ASUS mobo disk(loaded them onto a usb memstick). Maybe ill try those again.


----------



## N2Gaming

Sorry bad links. I just looked up the drivers on Asustek web sight.


----------



## thecommissar!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecommissar!;11924080*
> To summarize my current situation:
> 
> My current problem is that I cannot get any version of nVidia system tools to install.
> 
> This is because they detect an existing installation of the same, despite having used windows and Revo uninstallers to remove them. I will be trying some of the suggestions put forward to attempt resolve this as soon as I can but am all ears for additional ideas.
> 
> Secondary is the question of should I upgrade to the newest bios, 5002, from 2002 which I am currently running with the 965be. And if I upgrade, should I do so while running my old processor or the 965be, which as I said, is currently installed.


I got the latest bios, 5002, installed and running fine, now if I can only get all the old junk cleaned out to get a clean install on the nVidia performance tools...then I can unlock those other three cores...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens;11975466*
> Hey guys, Im trying to dual boot with windows 7 ultimate 64 bit on my raided F3's and win xp 32 bit on my old drive and i cant seem to find the right drivers to do so. I dont know where else to ask (I've spent some serious time googling this) any and all support would be much appreciated.


I'm not sure this is your intent, but this is how I achieve "dual boot".

I have two drives in my system. One that has an XP 32-bit image that I had been using originally, and another drive that I setup with W7 Pro 64-bit. I can boot into either drive by reordering the drive sequence in BIOS.

At this point I don't see much point in using the XP image any longer...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;11974663*
> OC by Ref Clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyro


Gyro, I'm already doing a combination of both ref clock and CPU multiplier. Are you making a point that by increasing the base HT Ref clock, one will achieve comparable performance to a board sold today?

BTW, I think I had previously asked for other samples of folks settings for HT ref and didn't get any takers.

When my next wave of OC hits, I will look at pushing further. Right now ref clock is set at 216. I'd like to know how far people push this number in normal use case and still have a stable system. My 965BE is running reliably at 3.9GHz with the stock CPU cooler, albeit help is provided via additional cooling fans.


----------



## xtac_inside

Quote:



Looking at the board and looking at the cooler it's going to be close.
You could always put the outside fan at the top as pull.
Can you measure the distance from the center of the cpu to the pci-e x16 slot?
You'll need approx 3 inches,and that will put the fan pretty tight to the gfx card.
Here is a link to the specs http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=p...4&lng=en&set=1


Thanks Gyro, 
noctua's compatibility page clearly states that cooler gets over the pci-e slot. so upside down position is a no go. using the fan on top as a pull would be bad as well for case airflow reasons. colossus case also has a stock on top that acts as an exaust.
i would like to use the back of the case as an exaust (for the cooler as well) but people say that it goes over the ram modules this way. my modules don't have heat sinks so i guess it's ok. i'm using the normal xms2 modules(no heatsinks)

I just want someone to confirm that turning the cooler 90degrees is viable and that it leaves enough space for a ram module under it.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


I'm not sure this is your intent, but this is how I achieve "dual boot".

I have two drives in my system. One that has an XP 32-bit image that I had been using originally, and another drive that I setup with W7 Pro 64-bit. I can boot into either drive by reordering the drive sequence in BIOS.

At this point I don't see much point in using the XP image any longer...


It doesnt seem to have much problem loading Windows 7 to a "Basic" drive, but does not want to load to a "Dynamic" drive which is required to run my F3's in RAID 0.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtac_inside*


Thanks Gyro, 
noctua's compatibility page clearly states that cooler gets over the pci-e slot. so upside down position is a no go. using the fan on top as a pull would be bad as well for case airflow reasons. colossus case also has a stock on top that acts as an exaust.
i would like to use the back of the case as an exaust (for the cooler as well) but people say that it goes over the ram modules this way. my modules don't have heat sinks so i guess it's ok. i'm using the normal xms2 modules(no heatsinks)

I just want someone to confirm that turning the cooler 90degrees is viable and that it leaves enough space for a ram module under it.


Usually the people who run into problems in this situation are the ones with HUGE ram heatsinks. Ill bet you'll be fine. And besides, your only running two modules, just move them both over so they are in the 2 and 4 slots instead of 1 and 3. (IIRC)


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens;11975466*
> Hey guys, Im trying to dual boot with windows 7 ultimate 64 bit on my raided F3's and win xp 32 bit on my old drive and i cant seem to find the right drivers to do so. I dont know where else to ask (I've spent some serious time googling this) any and all support would be much appreciated.


If you are looking for raid drivers see here http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_win7_64bit_15.53.html.

Good luck
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecommissar!;11977087*
> I got the latest bios, 5001, installed and running fine, now if I can only get all the old junk cleaned out to get a clean install on the nVidia performance tools...then I can unlock those other three cores...


Have you tried removing and reinstalling all nvidia drivers,clean everything nvidia with this http://www.overclock.net/downloads/293922-ccleaner.html (see last post of thread most recent version).
Failing that you may have to format to get a clean start.

Good luck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtac_inside;11983104*
> Thanks Gyro,
> noctua's compatibility page clearly states that cooler gets over the pci-e slot. so upside down position is a no go. using the fan on top as a pull would be bad as well for case airflow reasons. colossus case also has a stock on top that acts as an exaust.
> i would like to use the back of the case as an exaust (for the cooler as well) but people say that it goes over the ram modules this way. my modules don't have heat sinks so i guess it's ok. i'm using the normal xms2 modules(no heatsinks)
> 
> I just want someone to confirm that turning the cooler 90degrees is viable and that it leaves enough space for a ram module under it.


The natural orientation of the cooler mount on the M2N32-sli is east/west,unlike others that are north/south,and the ram is on the northend of the board,unlike others that are on the eastside of the board.

You should not have a problem with ram clearance.
What I was thinking was, with the cooler mounted vertically(blowing up)the fins will be over the nb heatsink and it a question of whether there is room for the fan without hitting the gfx card.
I used to run my cooler horizontal but changed it to vertical and saw good decrease in overall system temps.
You do have that big fan on top, exhausting the cpu directly out the top may be worth a try.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## xtac_inside

Gyro you're top as always

If i moved gpu card from primary pci-e slot to the other one, would there be any problem?
never tried this one. would there be any performance issue or any other issue?

north/south measurements look good but really tight, that gtx295 will probably block the airflow


----------



## The Fryer

the main pci-e is 16x speed, the secondary is 8x speed. you might noticed a difference but not sure if or how much.

on a side note i tried seeing what my highest stable ht is. so far i have hit 340 with a multi of 8 and 1.375 vcore..

i am at 270 ht 1.3750 vcore, 12x multi cpu, 4x ht multi, and have my ram at 667mhz 2t, so my ram is running 866mhz. things seem to run and open way faster and smoother though compared to my oc just using the multiplier.


----------



## xtac_inside

Nice one fryer, and thanks. can you give a validation link on that one? the one your using.
340x8 smells like file corruption to me xD wouldn't even try it heh.
impressive though.

I got this from Noctua
Quote:


> Can the cooler be installed turned by 90° on AMD sockets?
> No. The new SecuFirm2™ mounting system for AM2, AM2+ and AM3 uses the same standardised hole spacing as the Intel system and thus allows for a much easier installation, but the cooler cannot be installed turned by 90°.


my nerves...

*edit i found out that the NH-D12 can be turned 90degrees by additional hardware supplied from noctua after providing proof that you bought one. but nothing for the NH-D14..


----------



## xtac_inside

if i don't find a way to fit that monster on this board, i think i'll settle down on a megahalem. No venomous-x around here :-/


----------



## The Fryer

i will try to later on. i am testing to see if what i have is stable atm. i dont know how it was able to run so high. but it almost seems as if the higher i got windows hit a point it started to take longer to load. that's why i stopped there. all my temps was fine. nothing out of the ordinary.

THIS is what i am testing atm.


----------



## xtac_inside

if i ever get to install a good airblower on my toaster, i will turn it to charcoal as well
heheh


----------



## The Fryer

naa but you could make a nice heater out of it.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;11985951*
> the main pci-e is 16x speed, the secondary is 8x speed. you might noticed a difference but not sure if or how much.
> 
> on a side note i tried seeing what my highest stable ht is. so far i have hit 340 with a multi of 8 and 1.375 vcore..
> 
> i am at 270 ht 1.3750 vcore, 12x multi cpu, 4x ht multi, and have my ram at 667mhz 2t, so my ram is running 866mhz. things seem to run and open way faster and smoother though compared to my oc just using the multiplier.


The M2N32-sli(590) both blue and black pci-e slots run at x16.

With high of a ref clock try adding some volts to the cpu-nb ht.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;11986531*
> The M2N32-sli(590) both blue and black pci-e slots run at x16.
> 
> With high of a ref clock try adding some volts to the cpu-nb ht.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


ty gyro for the correction. i forgot it was the 590 chip set, and not the 570.

i bumped the cpu to 1.375 and the nb i bumped up one lvl. i notice the nb frequency was up to 2300 mhz. is there any way to adjust it down. i have tried different ram settings and cpu settings but i can not drop it, the ht link i have kept under 1k the whole time.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;11986531*
> The M2N32-sli(590) both blue and black pci-e slots run at x16.
> 
> With high of a ref clock try adding some volts to the cpu-nb ht.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


This ^ and w/the 590 chipset in SLI they both still run at x16 x x16 for 32 lanes of PCIe 1.0

I don't see any problems running the video card in the second slot. It should work just fine.


----------



## The Fryer

dang i got screwed... lol.. on my board i am stuck with 16x 8x with or without SLI.


----------



## Tirade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtac_inside;11973256*
> Hey everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm having a problem and i'm sure this is the best place on WWW to solve it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so.. i want to buy the NH-D14(noctua cooler) I've read that there is a compatibility issue with the m2n32 sli deluxe. That the fan is getting on top of the pci-e slot.
> 
> Does anyone know if i could just turn the cooler from upside-down to left-right or any other solution? I've noticed some of us here are using this cooler.
> 
> A friend bought me a Bitfenix Colossus case as a present and i wanted to fit that one there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance guys


I have the noctua and running 2 cards in SLI with no problems, using this CPU cooler...and it keeps the CPU very very cool. The fan is large but you just have enough room to put the card in and out, so its not a problem.
I also have 4 x 1gb ram and its not affecting it whatsoever. I have it fixed so its blowing out the rear exhaust so its facing the same way the graphic cards are installed. i.e Front fans suckin air in - air sucks into Noctua -Noctua blows air out - rear exhaust fan sucks out air.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;11987596*
> dang i got screwed... lol.. on my board i am stuck with 16x 8x with or without SLI.


16x & 8x is plenty for your sli 9800's

The nb freq is locked at x8 ref clock, the only way to raise/lower it it is with the ref clock.
Nb @2300 is sweet, that's as good as AM2+ boards:thumb:

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirade;11987702*
> I have it fixed so its blowing out the rear exhaust so its facing the same way the graphic cards are installed. i.e Front fans suckin air in - air sucks into Noctua -Noctua blows air out - rear exhaust fan sucks out air.


Mind sharing how you got it turned/fixed?

Thanks

Gyro


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;11959587*
> Have you visited the Asus forum lately? Some Polish guy has made a modded BIOS
> that appears to have all features you needed. Here is a link, scroll down towards the end of this page:
> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&id=20090917214422687&board_id=1&model=M2N32 WS Professional&page=2&count=25


I don't see the reference... are the forums malfunctioning? Seem to be quite
a few posts from people saying their posts end up in the wrong thread, etc.

Ian.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;11987596*
> dang i got screwed... lol.. on my board i am stuck with 16x 8x with or without SLI.


My P55 board uses 8x/8x, yet look at the results I've been getting (see
previous post with the list of URLs). PCIe bandwidth is not your problem.
The bottleneck is CPU and RAM speed, eg. I saw a huge jump in fps rates
when moving two 8800GTs from the 6000+ system into the P55; the former
was barely able to feed a single 8800GT fast enough, never mind two. Have
a look at my 3DMark06 results, the fps results for three of the four game
tests actually doubled with the new setup.

RAM speed aside, this is why being able to use a Ph2 quad-core in M2N
systems is such a nice idea, for those who can do it.

Ian.


----------



## xtac_inside

thanks guys, Tirade i was waiting for your post man







Really thanks
those posts were really helpfull

tomorrow i'm gonna order that NH-D14 then.
well worst case scenario, i'm gonna give the cooler as a present to the guy who bought me the case


----------



## Figment

I just updated to BIOS 5001 using EZFlash in preparation for the arrival of my new 945 tomorrow or Friday. Everything went smoothly, but when I rebooted after the installation, I get no POST. It just sits at a black screen, fans spinning, etc.

Is the 5001 BIOS not compatible with AM2 chips or did my update go wrong somehow? I've got a Athlon 64 4200+ in there right now (m2n-sli deluxe)


----------



## Dale-C

Hey Figment,

Yea the 5001 is probably the worst BIOS, I get the same thing, sometimes, and I can't even overclock now! I want to flash back down to 2209 but EZ Flash doesn't pick up my USB drive, but the BIOS picks it up. Tried both FAT16 and FAT32 formatting.

But here is how you fix the no POST after BIOS upgrade:

Turn of PSU, wait for the light to go out then take out the power cable.
Do a CMOS Reset, move the cap from 1-2 to 2-3 on the pins just above the battery.
Leave it for about 20s.

If that doesn't work, I suggest taking out the battery for a minute or so then putting it back in then do t CMOS reset and everything should be ok.


----------



## Figment

Thanks for the quick reply, Dale. Unfortunately, I'm stuck with 5001 because I want to put an AM3 chip in there. I just got her past POST and Vista is now loading. I ended up pulling the CMOS battery on a hunch, so I guess that's what did it.

It flashed something about no drives detected that I wasn't able to read in time, so I might still have a few hurdles.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Hey Figment,

Yea the 5001 is probably the worst BIOS, I get the same thing, sometimes, and I can't even overclock now! I want to flash back down to 2209 but EZ Flash doesn't pick up my USB drive, but the BIOS picks it up. Tried both FAT16 and FAT32 formatting.
.


I could never get EZ flash to pick up my old key-drive correctly. I have always had good luck with the award flash utility that's on ASUS's website. Basically you will need to make your key-drive bootable to run the awdflash.exe or you can do it though a good ole floppy drive.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;11985951*
> i am at 270 ht 1.3750 vcore, 12x multi cpu, 4x ht multi, and have my ram at 667mhz 2t, so my ram is running 866mhz. things seem to run and open way faster and smoother though compared to my oc just using the multiplier.


Thanks for posting this, and nicely done.

Is anyone with a C3 processor able to duplicate this setup?


----------



## jjonestemp

Just wanted to post a thnx to all, especially dr swizz, gr8sho, serial chiller, and gyro...
all your posts were an infinite wealth of overclocking goodness...
finally finished my big re-build (new haf case, p2945 95 w and archon cooler with 7 on a new tb hd - ram and an ssd are next!)
Overclocking my old phenom i got up to 2.4 ghz on stock cooling from the 1.1 it was running on the old bios- and dragged my futuremark up to 1100 points- with a disturbing bottleneck
bottleneck's gone now- 11060 futuremark ;-)
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2854475

Thanks again, all!


PS- forgot to mention- running ambient as low as 23 degrees, 27 after 24hrs and highest peak 42 (celcius) down from 50s at idle with gtx260sli at 80 and 90 degrees, respectively (36 and 41 ATM) - a whole new world!


----------



## The Fryer

well i messed up this morning.. decided to push my m2n-sli deluxe hard. temps are cold atm, so i thought why not. i increased my chipset and related voltages almost to there max. booted into windows with my normal clocks to see how things would stable. all went nice and cool, nothing got hot.

so i got into bios, dropped my cpu multi to 5x @1.385 vcore, ram to 400mhz, ht to 2x with 8x in and out. then i started increasing the bus speed by 10. then i would boot into windows and run linx.

well when i hit 350 bus speed i saved and restarted like normal, my post screen came up all garbled and colorful. i had to completely reset bios buy taking the battery out and changing the jumper. i finally got it working again, but it killed my win 7 install, so now i am reinstalling it. everything seems to be running fine again, install is going ok so i don't think i messed anything up other than file corrupting. if i did i will post back later after all is done.


----------



## Figment

Alright, I knew it wasn't going to be this easy this morning. The 945 came today and I went to put it into my M2N-SLI Deluxe.

Problem is, the new heatsink/fan clip has a hook on _both_ sides while the motherboard only has a little knib for it to clip onto on one side. The old heatsink fan clip had one hook only.

Is it acceptable to use the old heatsink/fan on this new chip, or do I need to go out and buy one? I was going to try to refit the old clip onto the new heatsink, but the construction of it is such that it won't fit.

The old heatsink/fan in question is the one that came with the AMD Athlon 64 4200+.

Edit: On further inspection, the second clip on the motherboard is actually broken. Didn't break when I took out the old CPU today, because there is no piece anywhere to be seen. I guess they sell these black plastic harnesses seperately?


----------



## The Fryer

well i realy would not recommend running your 125w cpu on an 4200+ cooler. the newer stock coolers can keep them decent. i would suggest buying a new one that will fit your motherboard. dont want to risk cooking a new cpu.


----------



## Figment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;11996468*
> well i realy would not recommend running your 125w cpu on an 4200+ cooler. the newer stock coolers can keep them decent. i would suggest buying a new one that will fit your motherboard. dont want to risk cooking a new cpu.


I'm pretty sure the X4 945 is a 95W, but I see your point. I'm going to replace the plastic harness anyway since it's got a broken clip. Is the stock cooler quiet at least? Or am I better of just buying an aftermarket one?

Edit: http://www.onhop.ca/product/10859929/amd-phenom-ii-x4-945

That's the model I have now.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figment;11996394*
> Alright, I knew it wasn't going to be this easy this morning. The 945 came today and I went to put it into my M2N-SLI Deluxe.
> 
> Problem is, the new heatsink/fan clip has a hook on _both_ sides while the motherboard only has a little knib for it to clip onto on one side. The old heatsink fan clip had one hook only.
> 
> Is it acceptable to use the old heatsink/fan on this new chip, or do I need to go out and buy one? I was going to try to refit the old clip onto the new heatsink, but the construction of it is such that it won't fit.
> 
> The old heatsink/fan in question is the one that came with the AMD Athlon 64 4200+.
> 
> Edit: On further inspection, the second clip on the motherboard is actually broken. Didn't break when I took out the old CPU today, because there is no piece anywhere to be seen. I guess they sell these black plastic harnesses seperately?


You will need to replace the holddown bracket.
Do you live near any pc shops? They might have an old AM2 board that is junk and might sell/let you have the bracket.

Gyro


----------



## Figment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;11996600*
> You will need to replace the holddown bracket.
> Do you live near any pc shops? They might have an old AM2 board that is junk and might sell/let you have the bracket.
> 
> Gyro


I've called a few places and they said they might have one, but I'll have to bring my old bracket in to check it out. They want anywhere from 10-20 bucks for it.

I figure I'm better off buying a new heatsink/fan if that's the case, if the stock one isn't fantastic. Any recommendations for aftermarket ones?

I'm assuming they come with a bracket?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figment;11996552*
> I'm pretty sure the X4 945 is a 95W, but I see your point. I'm going to replace the plastic harness anyway since it's got a broken clip. Is the stock cooler quiet at least? Or am I better of just buying an aftermarket one?
> 
> Edit: http://www.onhop.ca/product/10859929/amd-phenom-ii-x4-945
> 
> That's the model I have now.


I don't know what your tolerance for noise is. Assuming the cooler on the 945 is the same as the one on the 965, I personally find it tolerable. I run an open case with 5 fans, 3 case fans, 1 CPU and 1 PSU. Of these, the CPU cooler runs at about 3400 RPM idle. As Fryer said, the stock cooler is not a bad unit.

Carl


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figment;11996755*
> I've called a few places and they said they might have one, but I'll have to bring my old bracket in to check it out. They want anywhere from 10-20 bucks for it.
> 
> I figure I'm better off buying a new heatsink/fan if that's the case, if the stock one isn't fantastic. Any recommendations for aftermarket ones?
> 
> I'm assuming they come with a bracket?


Are we talking about the hilighted parts in the pic?

Gyro


----------



## Figment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;11996909*
> Are we talking about the hilighted parts in the pic?
> 
> Gyro


That's it. I got a bracket for 10 bucks from a local computer place. I ended up having to take almost every piece of hardware and the motherboard out because my case only opens on one side, and the back metal plate for the brackets were slightly different, so I had to swap both pieces out.

Upon firing her up, there was an audible clicking noise. After some troubleshooting and inspection, I can hear that it's coming from the PSU. The noise isn't new; I've heard it on and off before. If I tilt the tower to the side even a tiny bit, the noise goes away. Eventually, I just smacked the PSU and it stopped.

So, everything seems to be golden for now... except for a suspect PSU that may need replacing soon.


----------



## xtac_inside

@Figment

the psu disease... I was smacking my old psu once every 15 minutes. It was sounding as a tractor. Took some time to get that bad, but once it goes downhill.. you know..
hahah sometimes i was worried i'm gonna corrupt a harddisk from that smacking

it sucks but it's hilarious too. Makes that "violence against machinery makes it work" theory come true


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjonestemp;11994778*
> Just wanted to post a thnx to all, especially dr swizz, gr8sho, serial chiller, and gyro...
> all your posts were an infinite wealth of overclocking goodness...
> finally finished my big re-build (new haf case, p2945 95 w and archon cooler with 7 on a new tb hd - ram and an ssd are next!)
> Overclocking my old phenom i got up to 2.4 ghz on stock cooling from the 1.1 it was running on the old bios- and dragged my futuremark up to 1100 points- with a disturbing bottleneck
> bottleneck's gone now- 11060 futuremark ;-)
> http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2854475
> 
> Thanks again, all!
> 
> 
> PS- forgot to mention- running ambient as low as 23 degrees, 27 after 24hrs and highest peak 42 (celcius) down from 50s at idle with gtx260sli at 80 and 90 degrees, respectively (36 and 41 ATM) - a whole new world!


You are very welcome.
You know where to find us if you need us
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figment;11998387*
> That's it. I got a bracket for 10 bucks from a local computer place. I ended up having to take almost every piece of hardware and the motherboard out because my case only opens on one side, and the back metal plate for the brackets were slightly different, so I had to swap both pieces out.
> 
> Upon firing her up, there was an audible clicking noise. After some troubleshooting and inspection, I can hear that it's coming from the PSU. The noise isn't new; I've heard it on and off before. If I tilt the tower to the side even a tiny bit, the noise goes away. Eventually, I just smacked the PSU and it stopped.
> 
> So, everything seems to be golden for now... except for a suspect PSU that may need replacing soon.


Glad you got it sorted.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## The Fryer

@Figment

your corect that is a 95w cpu. the factory heat sink should be fine. if you oc above 3.4-3.6 you might need a better cooling one. but for stock and a little above they are normally decent.

i had a psu doing that as well, i had a wire in the psu that had moved over time into the path of the fan. i unplugged the psu and shoved the wire back up with a straw and it worked till i replaced the fan, then i zip tied it to another wire.

hope you enjoy the new cpu.


----------



## Sgread

Hey gents, new member here with a problem.
I have a M2N32-SLI Deluxe with 5002 bios already installed and Windows 7 64bit. I want to upgrade to the Ph II 965BE and I had problems with the install. Using the guides here I installed the new cpu and set it up in the bios menu. But when I restart I cannot get past the windows load screen. It keeps restarting at that point. Any thoughts?


----------



## WalkinTarget

Yet another new guy who picked up a used M2N32-SLI Deluxe board for $20. Crossing my fingers and hope it works, as I have a PII X4 965 B.E. 125w TDP chip and a CoolerMaster 212+ HSF at the ready.

I had read after I bought it that it would work with the early Phenoms, but was shocked to find that it will work with the PII's as well !

Looks like I will be weeding thru this huge thread and gleaning some info from the early testers who have done the hard work and documented it for us late arrivals. Many thanks to you guys for your hard work.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Ah hah! Windows 7 is up and running on my RAID. Man i made the dumbest mistake to keep me from booting... you need to make the drive "bootable" in the RAID bios.

Thanks to everyone who helped me with drivers though!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*


Ah hah! Windows 7 is up and running on my RAID. Man i made the dumbest mistake to keep me from booting... you need to make the drive "bootable" in the RAID bios.

Thanks to everyone who helped me with drivers though!


So you can deal with dual through BIOS alone?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgread*


Hey gents, new member here with a problem.
I have a M2N32-SLI Deluxe with 5002 bios already installed and Windows 7 64bit. I want to upgrade to the Ph II 965BE and I had problems with the install. Using the guides here I installed the new cpu and set it up in the bios menu. But when I restart I cannot get past the windows load screen. It keeps restarting at that point. Any thoughts?


What do you mean when you say you had problems with the install? What did you set Vcore to?

Remember that with C3 processors, the OS will boot up into a "limp" mode with only 4X CPU clocks.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


So you can deal with dual through BIOS alone?


Not entirely sure exactly what your referring to?

Sounds like your question is in regards to whether i am dual booting through BIOS? In which case the answer is yes. I get the option on boot to choose Win 7 or old OS

Also anybody have any idea if my RAID speeds look alright?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Thanks for posting this, and nicely done.

Is anyone with a C3 processor able to duplicate this setup?


That is a cake walk.


----------



## Figment

Loving the new CPU. Thanks for all the help so far, guys.

If I wanted to OC this chip to say, 3.3Mhz, what would be the best way to go about it? I assume this has already been tested and re-tested thoroughly by the folks here.

M2N-SLI Deluxe
AMD Phenom II 945 3.0MHZ 95W (HDX945WFGMBOX)

I've got the stock heatsink/fan on the CPU, two large (I'm going to say 120mm) fans inside the case itself--one blowing out the back and one beside the drive bays blowing out toward the first fan. I'm looking at 32C sitting in windows.


----------



## Sgread

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


What do you mean when you say you had problems with the install? What did you set Vcore to?

Remember that with C3 processors, the OS will boot up into a "limp" mode with only 4X CPU clocks.


I set it at 1.3375 originally and went up from there as I tried to get it to boot. What settings should I use ideally for this setup? Is the new bios (5002) going to be a problem?


----------



## Darthstryk3r

Ok well many thx for the input and help. I am so far successfully running a Phenom II x4 940 BE am2+ on my board. Just one question. I have the most current bios 1804 but it shows in windows and the bios a "model unknown" although it does display the correct speeds. In Core Temp application it reads it exactly as what it supposed to be. Is there a fix?


----------



## Dale-C

Hey Guys,

I finally flashed my BIOS, through Windows using AsusUpdate, goes well, I don't know why people say its bad, probably because they restart their PC while its flashing.

Just wondering what is the best BIOS for OCing, was on 5002 and CPU was at 3.4Ghz then after a few months I got a BSOD and then the CPU would not be stable no matter what after that and I haven't been able to get 3.4ghz since on any Bios, I have tried 5002, 2209 and 2205.

Also I might be getting some OCZ Flex XLC 1150Mhz and was wondering if they will work in my mobo if I down clock these?

Also just a question, is it good/bad/whatever if your RAM speed and HT Link speed are the same? Haha just a question I haven't seen before.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgread;12004091*
> I set it at 1.3375 originally and went up from there as I tried to get it to boot. What settings should I use ideally for this setup? Is the new bios (5002) going to be a problem?


That all looks fine. Windows still won't boot?

A recent wave of upgrade activity started in the beginning of Dec around page 760 if you want to limit the amount of reading you're doing.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens;12003070*
> Not entirely sure exactly what your referring to?
> 
> Sounds like your question is in regards to whether i am dual booting through BIOS? In which case the answer is yes. I get the option on boot to choose Win 7 or old OS


That's cool. I've done that type of dual booting in the past, but what I meant in my question was the simple act of reordering the SATA drives in BIOS. I thought you said this was not possible with dynamic drives.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgread;12000772*
> Hey gents, new member here with a problem.
> I have a M2N32-SLI Deluxe with 5002 bios already installed and Windows 7 64bit. I want to upgrade to the Ph II 965BE and I had problems with the install. Using the guides here I installed the new cpu and set it up in the bios menu. But when I restart I cannot get past the windows load screen. It keeps restarting at that point. Any thoughts?


I would try a cmos reset to start.
Did you reset to defaults before and after you put the 965 in?

Good luck
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figment;12003898*
> Loving the new CPU. Thanks for all the help so far, guys.
> 
> If I wanted to OC this chip to say, 3.3Mhz, what would be the best way to go about it? I assume this has already been tested and re-tested thoroughly by the folks here.
> 
> M2N-SLI Deluxe
> AMD Phenom II 945 3.0MHZ 95W (HDX945WFGMBOX)
> 
> I've got the stock heatsink/fan on the CPU, two large (I'm going to say 120mm) fans inside the case itself--one blowing out the back and one beside the drive bays blowing out toward the first fan. I'm looking at 32C sitting in windows.


Start by bumping cpu freq 5mhz at a time,test with prime for 5mins,bump another 5mhz and test again ect.. till it fails,see how far you get and report back.If you get to 3.3mhz and it does not fail prime on the way up to that,then run prime for a few hours at 3.3mhz.

Good luck
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darthstryk3r;12004334*
> Ok well many thx for the input and help. I am so far successfully running a Phenom II x4 940 BE am2+ on my board. Just one question. I have the most current bios 1804 but it shows in windows and the bios a "model unknown" although it does display the correct speeds. In Core Temp application it reads it exactly as what it supposed to be. Is there a fix?


Please fill in your sys specs, so we know what you working with.http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem.
And rest of you too that have not yet filled it out.

thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dale-C;12005213*
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I finally flashed my BIOS, through Windows using AsusUpdate, goes well, I don't know why people say its bad, probably because they restart their PC while its flashing.
> 
> Just wondering what is the best BIOS for OCing, was on 5002 and CPU was at 3.4Ghz then after a few months I got a BSOD and then the CPU would not be stable no matter what after that and I haven't been able to get 3.4ghz since on any Bios, I have tried 5002, 2209 and 2205.
> 
> Also I might be getting some OCZ Flex XLC 1150Mhz and was wondering if they will work in my mobo if I down clock these?
> 
> Also just a question, is it good/bad/whatever if your RAM speed and HT Link speed are the same? Haha just a question I haven't seen before.


Could be cpu degradation,you may just have to back it off a bit.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;12003087*
> That is a cake walk.


Haha.








Well not for me.

Granted my last round of OC was several weeks ago.

When I start my next attempt, I will probably leave CPU on 4X clocks, set RAM speed to 667 MHZ and will push HT Ref up to see what the system will safely run at. I suspect I might get it up as high as 260-ish. If I can get this to work, I will then push the CPU back up to around 4GHz.

I have not been able to run the system by setting the HT multiplier to 4X for some reason, and get the board to run at 300MHz which is what several people have said this is capable of running at without much issue.

The area where I'm mostly concerned about is memory settings, and that's because *BIOS settings are not sticky with 5002 using a C3 processor*. At least that's been my observation. So I have to go into NCPL and relax the settings, but there may some conflicts I can't easily see.

For all these reasons is why I was hoping to compare notes with someone else that's taken a C3 processor in the M2N32-SLI Deluxe (yes, I have to be careful to specify the 590 chipset), and what settings folks have been able to successfully run at.


----------



## Gyro

Here is a handy chart http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/146129-ddr2-ram-dividers.html for ref clock ocing that shows the effects it has on ram freq at a good range of cpu multi's and ram dividers.

Gyro


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;12006910*
> That's cool. I've done that type of dual booting in the past, but what I meant in my question was the simple act of reordering the SATA drives in BIOS. I thought you said this was not possible with dynamic drives.


Oh i see, nope still running the exact same array. I simply had to designate the drive(s) in the RAID BIOS as bootable, which I apparently had not done before


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens;12007363*
> Oh i see, nope still running the exact same array. I simply had to designate the drive(s) in the RAID BIOS as bootable, which I apparently had not done before


I had an old Soyo P4I Firedragon that I had to remember to do that to.


----------



## Darthstryk3r

Ok per your request I have filled most of the basic specs in.


----------



## Slawko

Hi everyone.
i have a question. I have a Phenom II X4 945 95W.proc. Nvidia nTune says that the multiplier is x15 and cores frequency is 3,015ghz. BUT the CPUZ and the CORETEMP show that core freq. is 803,7mhz and the multiplier is x4.
I made all the changes in BIOS ... the cpu's freq is 200 the multipl. is x15 C&Q is off Virtualiz. is on AMD live is switched off and C1 stepping is on i think ...
Hardware monitor shows that the freq. is 3,015 ghz. Yet in Cpuz and coretemp it still shows 803,7 mhz. Why those two programs dont show 3,0ghz ??







Could anyone tell me what is wrong ??


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slawko;12008039*
> Hi everyone.
> i have a question. I have a Phenom II X4 945 95W.proc. Nvidia nTune says that the multiplier is x15 and cores frequency is 3,015ghz. BUT the CPUZ and the CORETEMP show that core freq. is 803,7mhz and the multiplier is x4.
> I made all the changes in BIOS ... the cpu's freq is 200 the multipl. is x15 C&Q is off Virtualiz. is on AMD live is switched off and C1 stepping is on i think ...
> Hardware monitor shows that the freq. is 3,015 ghz. Yet in Cpuz and coretemp it still shows 803,7 mhz. Why those two programs dont show 3,0ghz ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone tell me what is wrong ??


The Proc is down clocking when not under load. I se you have C&Q off but make sure C1E is off as well.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darthstryk3r;12007881*
> Ok per your request I have filled most of the basic specs in.


Thanks.
Update your bios to 5001(see bios tab on spreadsheet on first page for down load).
That should fix it showing as unknown.

Good luck
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slawko;12008039*
> Hi everyone.
> i have a question. I have a Phenom II X4 945 95W.proc. Nvidia nTune says that the multiplier is x15 and cores frequency is 3,015ghz. BUT the CPUZ and the CORETEMP show that core freq. is 803,7mhz and the multiplier is x4.
> I made all the changes in BIOS ... the cpu's freq is 200 the multipl. is x15 C&Q is off Virtualiz. is on AMD live is switched off and C1 stepping is on i think ...
> Hardware monitor shows that the freq. is 3,015 ghz. Yet in Cpuz and coretemp it still shows 803,7 mhz. Why those two programs dont show 3,0ghz ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone tell me what is wrong ??


Turn off CE1,C&Q and in win7 cp,set power options to performance and all should be good.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;12007353*
> Here is a handy chart http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/146129-ddr2-ram-dividers.html for ref clock ocing that shows the effects it has on ram freq at a good range of cpu multi's and ram dividers.
> 
> Gyro


Since you didn't quote me directly, I'll still assume you did this partially for my benefit.

I can see the relationship between HTref and memory frequency. With my HTref set at 216MHz, my memory is running a 864MHz. Memory Voltage is 2.1V. The nForce chipset is running at 44C as reported by Nvidia System Monitor. BIOS monitor reports motherboard temp as 28C.

If you refer to Nvidia Control Panel --> Performance --> Device Settings --> Memory, there are a number of timing settings there. These are the ones I'm a bit unclear on to ensure none of them interfere with system stability when increasing the HTref frequency. The primary settings of 5-5-5-18-24 I'm okay with. The others I'm not as clear on.

Perhaps part of the problem is I'm leaving DRAM Timing Control in BIOS to default Auto and instead I should enforce some of the settings manually. Comments please? Please be as explicit as possible,

WRT to a slightly earlier post and above information, I believe it is necessary to drop DRAM freq down to 667 if I want to push HTref to a significantly higher number. Since this is old technology, I was thinking there's a lot of real use cases out there. I'm just not clear on how many of them are done with C3 processors, but N2GAMING says "piece 'o cake".


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slawko;12008039*
> Hi everyone.
> i have a question. I have a Phenom II X4 945 95W.proc. Nvidia nTune says that the multiplier is x15 and cores frequency is 3,015ghz. BUT the CPUZ and the CORETEMP show that core freq. is 803,7mhz and the multiplier is x4.
> I made all the changes in BIOS ... the cpu's freq is 200 the multipl. is x15 C&Q is off Virtualiz. is on AMD live is switched off and C1 stepping is on i think ...
> Hardware monitor shows that the freq. is 3,015 ghz. Yet in Cpuz and coretemp it still shows 803,7 mhz. Why those two programs dont show 3,0ghz ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone tell me what is wrong ??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheth4400;12008087*
> The Proc is down clocking when not under load. I se you have C&Q off but make sure C1E is off as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;12008218*
> Turn off CE1,C&Q and in win7 cp,set power options to performance and all should be good.


Slawko, Besides completely disabling all power management options, you have to set CPU multiplier manually once the OS has booted up. I didn't see you mention anywhere that you used Nvidia System Tools, specifically the Control Panel, to set the CPU multiplier. Have you done that?


----------



## Slawko

Turn off CE1,C&Q and in win7 cp,set power options to performance and all should be good.
Good luck

Gyro[/QUOTE]

No, unfortunatly it didn't work CPUZ still shows 803,7mhz and the multiplier is x4. i dont get it in Bios it shows 3000mhz ... NTune also shows 3000mhz ... i dont know but hey Thanks for the help


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darthstryk3r;12004334*
> Ok well many thx for the input and help. I am so far successfully running a Phenom II x4 940 BE am2+ on my board. Just one question. I have the most current bios 1804 but it shows in windows and the bios a "model unknown" although it does display the correct speeds. In Core Temp application it reads it exactly as what it supposed to be. Is there a fix?


the m2n-sli deluxe needs this , beta 5001 bios in order to properly see it as a 940 be. i have the same board and cpu as well.

go to the download tab, enter your operating system, and then bios and look for the 5001 bios, it has the latest cpu support.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slawko;12008508*
> No, unfortunatly it didn't work CPUZ still shows 803,7mhz and the multiplier is x4. i dont get it in Bios it shows 3000mhz ... NTune also shows 3000mhz ... i dont know but hey Thanks for the help


set the multiplier in bios to 15x and see if that works.


----------



## Gyro

Yes partly for you and for those with "non be" cpu's.

yes you should set memory clock freq and volts manually.Leaving timings at 5-5-5-18-24 2T.
all other memory settings can be left to auto.

The reason you need to lower ram freq,cpu multi, is to underclock them so they do not top out before the ht freq has reached its limit.

here is another handy guide to explain the basics of ocing http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/307316-offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2.html
This is where I got my start.
Once you read it it should give you a clearer understanding of what is happening.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slawko;12008508*
> Turn off CE1,C&Q and in win7 cp,set power options to performance and all should be good.
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


No, unfortunatly it didn't work CPUZ still shows 803,7mhz and the multiplier is x4. i dont get it in Bios it shows 3000mhz ... NTune also shows 3000mhz ... i dont know but hey Thanks for the help







[/QUOTE]

Does it go up when you stress it?

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;12008586*
> Yes partly for you and for those with "non be" cpu's.
> 
> yes you should set memory clock freq and volts manually.Leaving timings at 5-5-5-18-24 2T.
> all other memory settings can be left to auto.
> 
> The reason you need to lower ram freq,cpu multi, is to underclock them so they do not top out before the ht freq has reached its limit.
> 
> here is another handy guide to explain the basics of ocing http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/307316-offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2.html
> This is where I got my start.
> Once you read it it should give you a clearer understanding of what is happening.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


Yes, thanks. I had read Durch's write-up before I started first wave of testing. For some reason which escapes me at the moment, I had not set the BIOS manually for memory timings.









Interestingly BIOS has a plethora of settings for memory. I'll stick with the basic set as you suggest.


----------



## Slawko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;12008642*
> No, unfortunatly it didn't work CPUZ still shows 803,7mhz and the multiplier is x4. i dont get it in Bios it shows 3000mhz ... NTune also shows 3000mhz ... i dont know but hey Thanks for the help


Does it go up when you stress it?

Gyro[/QUOTE]

no ... unfortunatly it doesnt go up. i tried the Prime95 and i tried Blackops and then exiting to desktop and it still shows 803,7 mhz. My athlon was faster ... I have also a AMD 64 Athlon X2 6000+ ... but I didn't use the cpuz then ... but i bet that it was working hell of a lot faster than this one.


----------



## Gyro

@Slawko,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;12008575*
> 
> set the multiplier in bios to 15x and see if that works.


Did you try this? ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slawko;12008828*
> Does it go up when you stress it?
> 
> Gyro


no ... unfortunatly it doesnt go up. i tried the Prime95 and i tried Blackops and then exiting to desktop and it still shows 803,7 mhz. My athlon was faster ... I have also a AMD 64 Athlon X2 6000+ ... but I didn't use the cpuz then ... but i bet that it was working hell of a lot faster than this one.[/QUOTE]

Have you made a profile in the nvtools and set it too load at windows starup?
And could you go here http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystemand fill it in please.Thanks

Gyro


----------



## Darthstryk3r

The Fryer said:


> the m2n-sli deluxe needs this , beta 5001 bios in order to properly see it as a 940 be. i have the same board and cpu as well.
> 
> go to the download tab, enter your operating system, and then bios and look for the 5001 bios, it has the latest cpu support.
> 
> Can I leave the CPu in there when I do that? I also thought 1804 was the most recent while 5001 was dated at April 2010


----------



## Slawko

OK !! finally it works !!















I have setted the CPU in BIOS to manual. Set the frequency to 200mhz the multiplier to 15 ...
The only thing that i left on is AMD Virtualization
launched windows and started NTune ... the multiplier there was set to x4 so I changed it to x15 and







...... it works. Saved the changes, made a profile.
Thanx for the help everyone.
Cheers


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Haha.







Well not for me.

Granted my last round of OC was several weeks ago.

When I start my next attempt, I will probably leave CPU on 4X clocks, set RAM speed to 667 MHZ and will push HT Ref up to see what the system will safely run at. I suspect I might get it up as high as 260-ish. If I can get this to work, I will then push the CPU back up to around 4GHz.

I have not been able to run the system by setting the HT multiplier to 4X for some reason, and get the board to run at 300MHz which is what several people have said this is capable of running at without much issue.

The area where I'm mostly concerned about is memory settings, and that's because *BIOS settings are not sticky with 5002 using a C3 processor*. At least that's been my observation. So I have to go into NCPL and relax the settings, but there may some conflicts I can't easily see.

For all these reasons is why I was hoping to compare notes with someone else that's taken a C3 processor in the M2N32-SLI Deluxe (yes, I have to be careful to specify the 590 chipset), and what settings folks have been able to successfully run at.


I would like to help out as much as possible by setting up my M2N32 SLI Deluxe w/my sig cpu but I have to resist the urges of pulling my cpu but only because I don't want to mess w/the good TIM seal that I have atm and I'm a bit lazy









Hopefully some one else here will help you with that.


----------



## The Fryer

Darthstryk3r said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> 
> the m2n-sli deluxe needs this , beta 5001 bios in order to properly see it as a 940 be. i have the same board and cpu as well.
> 
> go to the download tab, enter your operating system, and then bios and look for the 5001 bios, it has the latest cpu support.
> 
> Can I leave the CPu in there when I do that? I also thought 1804 was the most recent while 5001 was dated at April 2010
> 
> 
> yes you can leave the cpu in. i don't think that would cause any issues, but after you flash you will have to clear/reset your bios, then everything should come up right.


----------



## crash01

Hi guys, im again here (im waiting 2500K) and I have mounted 460 on m2n32. Cannot resist








I have done some vantage, with or without 88gt for physix. Well, in 3dmark there a big gap between my old sli 88gt OC and 460 (@800mhz and 2000ram / v.core 1.01v)+88gt.

If can help someone, i could put some screen next days (now im so tired, is night here







)
I didnt think that 88gt could help 460 in physx


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I would like to help out as much as possible by setting up my M2N32 SLI Deluxe w/my sig cpu but I have to resist the urges of pulling my cpu but only because I don't want to mess w/the good TIM seal that I have atm and I'm a bit lazy









Hopefully some one else here will help you with that.


Thanks, N2. No matter what, I will have to have another go at this just because of the challenge.

I am curious about the 3.7GHz you're sig says for the 955BE. Is that the speed you're running now? It's interesting only in that's the same 0.5GHz increase I'm running right now with my 965BE. I think it should go higher if I had a better cooler and better dielectric heat transfer. I did a 1 hr OCCT run today and the temp peaked right around 61C. Idle was stated at 37C. So in some respect I am comfortable with the 3.9GHz I'm running now. The additional performance I'd like to get out of the system is really just to jack up the M2N32 a bit more. This seems to be the real easter egg of this board.


----------



## N2Gaming

Yup I actually am clocking just under 3.7GHz but who's counting less than 10MHz









The advatage my sig mobo and system has over the M2N32 SLI Delux and my Foxconn Destroyer boards for that matter is the DDR3-1600 Ram speed. It makes a little difference. Not much but enough to bring me at ease about purchasing the 955 in the first place.









My Cooling lacks what it needs to keep it cool enough for the voltages I would have to use to get 4.0 stable and to be honest I don't think I ended up w/the X4 955 C3 golden chip.









I went from having the M2N32 SLI Deluxe/Athlon X2 5400+ BE,4x1G OCZ SLI Ram DDR-800 to a getting the Ph II X4 940 BE for that mobo.

Then getting a kit of the Corsair XMS2 DDR2-1066 2x2 kit to run the ram at higher spd's for the new quad core cpu.

Then I purchased the Foxconn Destroyer hoping it would give me a big advantage over the M2N32 SLI Deluxe and I was slightly dissapointed at the FSB clocks. Which to be honest lacked the Oomph in HT clocks when compared to the M2N32 SLI Deluxe.

So I finally ended up w/the MSI board in my sig now after I was comfortable that I would be able to run the new Firmi's in SLI on it w/the SLI hack mod.


----------



## The Fryer

@N2GAMING,
have you tried sli on the m2n, i tried with 2x 9800's and i cant seem to use 100% of both graphics cards except in benchmarks. all actual games i can hit 65-75%.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slawko;12011311*
> OK !! finally it works !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have setted the CPU in BIOS to manual. Set the frequency to 200mhz the multiplier to 15 ...
> The only thing that i left on is AMD Virtualization
> launched windows and started NTune ... the multiplier there was set to x4 so I changed it to x15 and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... it works. Saved the changes, made a profile.
> Thanx for the help everyone.
> Cheers


Good stuff,glad we could help,enjoy.

Gyro


----------



## The Fryer

ok.. so i lapped my cpu and my zalman cpns9700, i notice my cpu runs about 28-30*C in bios. that's 4*C difference, good. but after loading windows with nothing but coretemp running {every program except windows 7 and coretemp was shut down via task mgr} my avg idle temp is 41*C. so i start up HWMonitor and it has the same result.. my question is, is this right? a 10*C difference, or is the programs reading the sensor wrong?


----------



## mdg38

1st post here after replacing my Athlon X2 5000+ BE with a Phenom II X4 940 (http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1597405).
No POST until properly clearing CMOS and won't always POST cold unless pressing reset. Also had to repair Windows 7. Running in Windows now for 1hr+...


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mdg38*


1st post here after replacing my Athlon X2 5000+ BE with a Phenom II X4 940 (http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1597405).
No POST until properly clearing CMOS and won't always POST cold unless pressing reset. Also had to repair Windows 7. Running in Windows now for 1hr+...


try setting the cpu vcore to 1.350 sometimes bios will not do it like it should. i have also had ram issues where it has undervolted my ram to changed the timing on it.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


@N2GAMING,
have you tried sli on the m2n, i tried with 2x 9800's and i cant seem to use 100% of both graphics cards except in benchmarks. all actual games i can hit 65-75%.


I ran the two BFG 9800GT OC cards that I have for sale in the market place on this board and they worked great as far as I can remember. I did not have MSI Afterburner back then so I was not able to determine the percentage of useage while playing games.


----------



## gr8sho

NVidia Control Panel (NCPL) carries additional settings in memory tab besides the standard 5-5-5-18-24 values. I will list them here. These are the settings for my system, followed by max value in that range.

tRRD = 3 , max 5
tFAW = 13 , max 20
tWRRD = 1 , max 4
tWTR = 3 , max 3
tRDRD = 2 , max 5
tWRWR = 1 , max 3

*When overclocking the mainboard, should these settings be relaxed as well?*

The reason I ask is because I'm into 2nd wave of OC trials. I can set HT in BIOS to 260, boot into Windows 7, and go into Nvidia control panel to set CPU multiplier to x15. All is well. I can run Windows performance test and it passes fine. Now up to 7.5 btw for the CPU and RAM.

Problem is, when I attempt to load a profile with these settings, the system blows up. I'm starting to think that one of the settings being loaded by NCPL is causing the instability and that's not seen if I just bring up NCPL and only set the CPU multiplier. I can't think of any other reason why it's okay to set the clock manually this way and not through a profile load.

Has anyone else observed this situation and have a solution or recommendation?

Thanks and Cheers,


----------



## N2Gaming

You might want to try some other software for overclocking that gives you the option to increase the voltages of your NB - CPU voltage.

You can try to use K10Stat to do this. I'm not sure if there is any software utilities that will allow you to adjust the CPU to NB multi for the IMC though. :/ Extreme Systems forum talks about it a bit too. This should help stablize your NB Frequencies and you can also use K10stat to underclock your cpu depending on the way you set up the program.









Oh yeah another app is phenommsrtweaker

I have not used either of these app's but I know some peeps that have and they seemed to like it for adjusting the CPU-NB voltage.


----------



## Slawko

ok so now that the core clock is set to 3,2ghz.
CPUZ is showing me that the Bus speed is 214,3mhz and something called HT Link is also 214,3mhz ( HT would be Hyper Transport ) but i've seen screens from other peoples cpuz and the value for HT link was like 2000 and something.
Maybe its the Motherboard fault?? i dont know. Anyone can tell me is it alright ??


----------



## Slawko

ok ... Ntune solved this problem also. But did anyone had a HT transport value above 1000 mhz ?? the multilier is x5 to HT ?? DSid anyone tried higher ??


----------



## Gyro

These boards are HT 1.0, so 1000mhz(5 x 200 ref clock) is default but will rise when you increase the ref clock.
As will the NB freq and ram freq.

As for running HT higher than 1000mhz,there is no real gain from running it higher.
General rule is to keep it close to 1000mhz.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;12025167*
> NVidia Control Panel (NCPL) carries additional settings in memory tab besides the standard 5-5-5-18-24 values. I will list them here. These are the settings for my system, followed by max value in that range.
> 
> tRRD = 3 , max 5
> tFAW = 13 , max 20
> tWRRD = 1 , max 4
> tWTR = 3 , max 3
> tRDRD = 2 , max 5
> tWRWR = 1 , max 3
> 
> *When overclocking the mainboard, should these settings be relaxed as well?*
> 
> The reason I ask is because I'm into 2nd wave of OC trials. I can set HT in BIOS to 260, boot into Windows 7, and go into Nvidia control panel to set CPU multiplier to x15. All is well. I can run Windows performance test and it passes fine. Now up to 7.5 btw for the CPU and RAM.
> 
> Problem is, when I attempt to load a profile with these settings, the system blows up. I'm starting to think that one of the settings being loaded by NCPL is causing the instability and that's not seen if I just bring up NCPL and only set the CPU multiplier. I can't think of any other reason why it's okay to set the clock manually this way and not through a profile load.
> 
> Has anyone else observed this situation and have a solution or recommendation?
> 
> Thanks and Cheers,


It's probably best to only use the tools for changing the cpu multi and ref clock,all other changes should be done in the bios.

As for the timings you listed,none off those should/need to be changed.
The only ones you need to worry about is 5-5-5-18-24.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


It's probably best to only use the tools for changing the cpu multi and ref clock,all other changes should be done in the bios.

As for the timings you listed,none off those should/need to be changed.
The only ones you need to worry about is 5-5-5-18-24.

Gyro


Yes, Gyro, that's all I was using NCPL for, other than to also commit the changes to a profile.

It appears I have some other voltages I need to tend to...

Thanks,
C


----------



## The Fryer

@GR8SHO, i have to agree, worry about the main timing for your ram. if you start adjusting the wrong settings you could seriously hurt you ram. i adjust everything in bios except for my ram. the only thing i do to my ram is set basic timing and voltage and the normal 5-5-5-12-18-2T, if i set my ram for 1066mhz i have to add an extra .05volt, and set timing to 5-7-7-16-28-2T

@SLAWKO
my ht link is at 1004, but my nb frequency is at 1607.4 .. the reason my nb is higher is because i have my ram set to 1066 mode in bios. to drop that to 1k i would have to lower my ram divider to 800mhz. if you overclocking using your bus it will go above 1k unless you drop the ram speed, and your ht link will go over 1k unless you drop the divider down a bit. as GYRO said, there is no gain in the ht being over 1k, but it can limit your oc if it is, and can make it unstable.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;12026794*
> You might want to try some other software for overclocking that gives you the option to increase the voltages of your NB - CPU voltage.
> 
> You can try to use K10Stat to do this. I'm not sure if there is any software utilities that will allow you to adjust the CPU to NB multi for the IMC though. :/ Extreme Systems forum talks about it a bit too. This should help stablize your NB Frequencies and you can also use K10stat to underclock your cpu depending on the way you set up the program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah another app is phenommsrtweaker
> 
> I have not used either of these app's but I know some peeps that have and they seemed to like it for adjusting the CPU-NB voltage.












Okay, maybe this is the missing ingredient. Perhaps it is assumed that if someone is going to OC the mainboard, that they're familiar with all the knobs, but not the case here.

I'm going to look into the first tool first. Before I start, I have a few simple questions.

Is there a rule of thumb that should be followed when raising the CPU-NB voltage?
The BIOS also has a 200mv Offset under an Advanced Setting. Will this accomplish in some basic way what we're trying to do here for pushing the mainboard speed?
Thanks!
C


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;12030627*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, maybe this is the missing ingredient. Perhaps it is assumed that if someone is going to OC the mainboard, that they're familiar with all the knobs, but not the case here.
> 
> I'm going to look into the first tool first. Before I start, I have a few simple questions.
> 
> Is there a rule of thumb that should be followed when raising the CPU-NB voltage?
> The BIOS also has a 200mv Offset under an Advanced Setting. Will this accomplish in some basic way what we're trying to do here for pushing the mainboard speed?
> Thanks!
> C


be easy with NB voltage. i wouldn't recommend going over 1.0v higher than stock unless you have some really good cooling.

the 200mv offset only adjusts the vcore on my board. it gives it a little boost so to speak and makes it put out a little more vcore, i haven't seen any difference in the NB or anything else.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


@GR8SHO, i have to agree, worry about the main timing for your ram. if you start adjusting the wrong settings you could seriously hurt you ram. i adjust everything in bios except for my ram. the only thing i do to my ram is set basic timing and voltage and the normal 5-5-5-12-18-2T, if i set my ram for 1066mhz i have to add an extra .05volt, and set timing to 5-7-7-16-28-2T

@SLAWKO
my ht link is at 1004, but my nb frequency is at 1607.4 .. the reason my nb is higher is because i have my ram set to 1066 mode in bios. to drop that to 1k i would have to lower my ram divider to 800mhz. if you overclocking using your bus it will go above 1k unless you drop the ram speed, and your ht link will go over 1k unless you drop the divider down a bit. as GYRO said, there is no gain in the ht being over 1k, but it can limit your oc if it is, and can make it unstable.


Yes, Fryer, I was barking up the wrong tree, so to speak. My system was unstable and I couldn't figure out why. By all counts, it appears that the CPU to Northbridge path is the bottleneck and to push the system higher, I need to increase voltage here. I'm going to look into that shortly.

BTW, I was running HTRef at 216 with no problems, and now I have it running up at 232 with the only other change to drop DRAM freq to 387. HTLink is 1160 and the NB is running at 1856. The CPU seems happy at 3944.

Also, I have overcome my concerns about system stability if I drop the HT multiplier to 4X.


----------



## The Fryer

yup. correct, drop it to 4x, or you could add a bit more voltage to it to help it stay stable.

ok now my turn.. lol.. anyone know what the temp sensors are? i got a bunch and have no clue what is what part of my mobo.








yes i know, my voltages do not read right. my 12v is way off and cpu is actually at 1.375.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


yup. correct, drop it to 4x, or you could add a bit more voltage to it to help it stay stable.

ok now my turn.. lol.. anyone know what the temp sensors are? i got a bunch and have no clue what is what part of my mobo.








yes i know, my voltages do not read right. my 12v is way off and cpu is actually at 1.375.


I've seen some strange readings from this tool that has caused me to lose confidence in it.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


You might want to try some other software for overclocking that gives you the option to increase the voltages of your NB - CPU voltage.


What is the stock voltage for this setting, please? The BIOS shows a range between 1.2V and 1.5V. How how much should I bump this if I want to run HTref at 300MHz?

Thanks,
C


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


What is the stock voltage for this setting, please? The BIOS shows a range between 1.2V and 1.5V. How how much should I bump this if I want to run HTref at 300MHz?

Thanks,
C


1.20v should be stock, i would try 1.30v and check for stability, if stable then good, if not then bump it up again. i wouldn't do 1.50v though as you would need some good cooling.


----------



## N2Gaming

gr8sho it is imparative that you don't cofuse the NB clock voltage of the mother board w/the CPU-NB clock voltage. I don't ever remember there being a CPU-NB adjustment any where in the bios on these mobo's.

The native voltage for the IMC or CPU-NB depends on your CPU. Google your cpu or ask around the forums in the AMD section. There are tons of people that can give you the answers you are looking for.

I just gave you an option to make your NB-CPU more stable but honestly there is a formula that Ph II overclockers try to follow and it states that the CPU-NB Frequency should be at a specific number or higher when considering how fast the CPU clock is. I can give you links but they will only give you basic and general knowledge and there is several stickies in the AMD section about Phenom Overclocking


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


@GR8SHO, i have to agree, worry about the main timing for your ram. if you start adjusting the wrong settings you could seriously hurt you ram. i adjust everything in bios except for my ram. the only thing i do to my ram is set basic timing and voltage and the normal 5-5-5-12-18-2T, if i set my ram for 1066mhz i have to add an extra .05volt, and set timing to 5-7-7-16-28-2T

@SLAWKO
my ht link is at 1004, but my nb frequency is at 1607.4 .. the reason my nb is higher is because i have my ram set to 1066 mode in bios. to drop that to 1k i would have to lower my ram divider to 800mhz. if you overclocking using your bus it will go above 1k unless you drop the ram speed, and your ht link will go over 1k unless you drop the divider down a bit. as GYRO said, there is no gain in the ht being over 1k, but it can limit your oc if it is, and can make it unstable.


Correction-The NB freq is 1600mhz stock and the multi is locked at x8 ref clock.
It does not change when/if you raise or lower ram divider,it only changes with an increase in ref clock.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*











Okay, maybe this is the missing ingredient. Perhaps it is assumed that if someone is going to OC the mainboard, that they're familiar with all the knobs, but not the case here.

I'm going to look into the first tool first. Before I start, I have a few simple questions.

Is there a rule of thumb that should be followed when raising the CPU-NB voltage?
The BIOS also has a 200mv Offset under an Advanced Setting. Will this accomplish in some basic way what we're trying to do here for pushing the mainboard speed?
Thanks!
C


Raise the cpu-nb volts when increases in vcore have no effect.

the 200mv offset will add 200mv(0.200v)to the vcore only.
eg; if you have cpu volts at 1.35v and enable offset that will give you a vcore of 1.55v,and should only be used for extreme overclocking(LN2 or dice).In essence it is for when the max vcore setting in bios usually 1.55-1.6v is not enough and will increase max to 1.75-1.8v.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


What is the stock voltage for this setting, please? The BIOS shows a range between 1.2V and 1.5V. How how much should I bump this if I want to run HTref at 300MHz?

Thanks,
C


Stock volts for cpu-nb is 1.20v,1.3v should be enough for HTref at 300MHz,which will give you mb freq of 2400mhz.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Correction-The NB freq is 1600mhz stock and the multi is locked at x8 ref clock.
It does not change when/if you raise or lower ram divider,it only changes with an increase in ref clock.

Raise the cpu-nb volts when increases in vcore have no effect.

the 200mv offset will add 200mv(0.200v)to the vcore only.
eg; if you have cpu volts at 1.35v and enable offset that will give you a vcore of 1.55v,and should only be used for extreme overclocking(LN2 or dice).In essence it is for when the max vcore setting in bios usually 1.55-1.6v is not enough and will increase max to 1.75-1.8v.

Stock volts for cpu-nb is 1.20v,1.3v should be enough for HTref at 300MHz,which will give you mb freq of 2400mhz.

Good luck

Gyro


Thanks again on all counts. I am not using the offset setting.

Can you confirm that the M2N32 BIOS can modify the voltage of the CPU-NB?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


gr8sho it is imparative that you don't cofuse the HT clock voltage of the mother board w/the CPU-NB clock voltage. I don't ever remember there being a CPU-NB adjustment any where in the bios on these mobo's.

The native voltage for the IMC or CPU-NB depends on your CPU. Google your cpu or ask around the forums in the AMD section. There are tons of people that can give you the answers you are looking for.

I just gave you an option to make your NB-CPU more stable but honestly there is a formula that Ph II overclockers try to follow and it states that the CPU-NB Frequency should be at a specific number or higher when considering how fast the CPU clock is. I can give you links but they will only give you basic and general knowledge and there is several stickies in the AMD section about Phenom Overclocking










I didn't realize until now that there was a desired relationship between the NB speed and the CPU speed, but it does make sense. You don't want the memory controller to be a bottleneck and starve the CPUs. Check!

I'm going to look in the BIOS to see the exact label of that CPU-NB voltage setting and will post back shortly with a few observations.

Thanks for the links. I read quite a bit of it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


1.20v should be stock, i would try 1.30v and check for stability, if stable then good, if not then bump it up again. i wouldn't do 1.50v though as you would need some good cooling.


Check!


----------



## Gyro

@ gr8sho, it reads as cpu to nb ht voltage.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


gr8sho it is imparative that you don't cofuse the NB clock voltage of the mother board w/the CPU-NB clock voltage. I don't ever remember there being a CPU-NB adjustment any where in the bios on these mobo's.


The BIOS offers the following.

CPU to NB HT Voltage
NB to SB HT Voltage

The first one has the range between 1.2V and 1.5V. If this isn't the right knob, then overclocking this system became significantly more inconvenient.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


@ gr8sho, it reads as cpu to nb ht voltage.

Gyro


Cool. This is what we want to set to 1.3V, yes?


----------



## gr8sho

Ok, so let's recap the current bidding.

The goal again is to push the M2N32 up to 300MHz or higher. ATM, I can get her up to about 264MHz. To get this working, I've backed the DRAM down to 400MHz, so the FSB to DRAM ratio is 1:1. I've set the HT multiplier to 4X, and the HT bus speed is 1056MHz. For the purposes of this experiment, I've put the CPU to 13x running at 3.4GHz. The NB frequency is 2112.

_It's unfortunate that NCPL doesn't support the M2N32 better, even if it were just to display the additional motherboard voltages._

The barrier I'm hitting is when I try to set HTref to 270. It's just not happening. I can accept the fact that maybe this board can't go beyond this value. But I want to make sure I've done these OC attempts correctly and haven't overlooked anything simple or obvious.

Thanks guys for your interest in this experiment and for all the help you've tended.

C


----------



## Gyro

Back off the cpu multi to x10 to underclock the cpu a little more and try again.
Yes,cpu-nb ht volts to 1.3v.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;12034716*
> Back off the cpu multi to x10 to underclock the cpu a little more and try again.
> Yes,cpu-nb ht volts to 1.3v.


Okay, it's worth a try. Hopefully tomorrow.

If you don't mind, please comment on the memory config in my system info, just updated. Specifically in the DRAM section. Do you have any concerns about running 4GB in the first bank and 1GB in the second bank. Is that a bad idea or is it a don't care. The Corsair memory in particular isn't anything special, but because we were underclocking it, I didn't think this would come into play in stressing the M2N32.

There are 2 other PCI cards on the board, a USB 2.0 card and a Hauppauge TV Tuner card. I believe in the past it was said these wouldn't matter during OC runs.

I'm hoping that luck is not involved.









Thx


----------



## N2Gaming

I always try to run a matched pair of ram for maximum system stablility. Mixed density ram modules could pose stability issues and make your IMC not run as smoothly.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I always try to run a matched pair of ram for maximum system stablility. Mixed density ram modules could pose stability issues and make your IMC not run as smoothly.


I may have tried this already, but it's easy enough to pull the smaller modules. It would be odd that the IMC would have trouble switching between banks, but perhaps the specs of the modules themselves are different enough.

OBTW, I didn't increase the NB -> SB voltage. Someone had said this was unnecessary.

For completeness, I'm going to consolidate all the BIOS settings I'm changing to run the test and will post them. This way if anyone sees something that needs correction, it will be easier to do.

Thx,
C


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Okay, it's worth a try. Hopefully tomorrow.

If you don't mind, please comment on the memory config in my system info, just updated. Specifically in the DRAM section. Do you have any concerns about running 4GB in the first bank and 1GB in the second bank. Is that a bad idea or is it a don't care. The Corsair memory in particular isn't anything special, but because we were underclocking it, I didn't think this would come into play in stressing the M2N32.

There are 2 other PCI cards on the board, a USB 2.0 card and a Hauppauge TV Tuner card. I believe in the past it was said these wouldn't matter during OC runs.

I'm hoping that luck is not involved.









Thx


Are both sets of ram 800?
Your other pci cards will not affect ocing at all.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


I may have tried this already, but it's easy enough to pull the smaller modules. It would be odd that the IMC would have trouble switching between banks, but perhaps the specs of the modules themselves are different enough.

OBTW, I didn't increase the NB -> SB voltage. Someone had said this was unnecessary.

For completeness, I'm going to consolidate all the BIOS settings I'm changing to run the test and will post them. This way if anyone sees something that needs correction, it will be easier to do.

Thx,
C


Yes, there is no need to touch the nb-sb volts.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Are both sets of ram 800?
Your other pci cards will not affect ocing at all.


Yes.

Thanks.

Quote:



Yes, there is no need to touch the nb-sb volts.

Gyro


Thanks.


----------



## audirs

sorry if this has already been covered, but i have an m2n-sli deluxe running a 940 BE. does anyone know a temp monitor that works? real temp doesnt work as the processor comes up as unknown, so real temp says its an unsupported processor.

anyone know anyway for me to monitor temps in windows

thanks


----------



## gr8sho

I just ran a quick test It failed as usual at HTref = 272. This one was a little different in that if gave a clean BSOD.

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION, STOP: 0X0000003B, fileinfo.sys

I'm only running the 4GB of Corsair memory. HT multi @ 4x. CPU -> MCP55 @1.3V. CPU clocks were set at 10x.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *audirs*


sorry if this has already been covered, but i have an m2n-sli deluxe running a 940 BE. does anyone know a temp monitor that works? real temp doesnt work as the processor comes up as unknown, so real temp says its an unsupported processor.

anyone know anyway for me to monitor temps in windows

thanks


I like System Monitor that comes with Nvidia System Tools.


----------



## audirs

ahh right that should work. i have nvidia cards in that rig too so that would be a good option

thanks for the quick response


----------



## Dale-C

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


I just ran a quick test It failed as usual at HTref = 272. This one was a little different in that if gave a clean BSOD.

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION, STOP: 0X0000003B, fileinfo.sys

I'm only running the 4GB of Corsair memory. HT multi @ 4x. CPU -> MCP55 @1.3V. CPU clocks were set at 10x.


I have never been able to get 300Mhz+ FSB stable on this mobo, no matter what multiplier. Highest I ever got was 283.


----------



## gr8sho

I'm posting a simple spreadsheet to show the BIOS settings being used in my OC runs.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


I have never been able to get 300Mhz+ FSB stable on this mobo, no matter what multiplier. Highest I ever got was 283.


Thanks, Dale. Any thoughts why this is happening? I've taken for granted that these boards should run up well past 300 given the experiences of others. Perhaps there is a difference between the NB in the 570 vs 590 chipsets?

If it turns out that 270 is a hard limit on this particular board, I will still look to find the best stable HTref to run the system in daily use and keep the 965BE as close to 4GHz as I can.

I haven't tried bumping the NB voltage up to 1.4V, but I'm not sure where the actual fail point is in the hardware.

Cheers,
C


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *audirs*


sorry if this has already been covered, but i have an m2n-sli deluxe running a 940 BE. does anyone know a temp monitor that works? real temp doesnt work as the processor comes up as unknown, so real temp says its an unsupported processor.

anyone know anyway for me to monitor temps in windows

thanks


Everest ultimate works good with the M2N boards and has a cornucopia of other system info too.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


I just ran a quick test It failed as usual at HTref = 272. This one was a little different in that if gave a clean BSOD.

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION, STOP: 0X0000003B, fileinfo.sys

I'm only running the 4GB of Corsair memory. HT multi @ 4x. CPU -> MCP55 @1.3V. CPU clocks were set at 10x.


Run memtest86 on your ram.
How was it failing before? Worker fail or crash and reboot?How long into prime did it fail?

Gyro


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Everest ultimate works good with the M2N boards and has a cornucopia of other system info too.

Good luck

Gyro


Everest ultimate is what I use to monitor both my CPU and GPU. I love it. Got it for free from that online deals giveaway last year.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Run memtest86 on your ram.
How was it failing before? Worker fail or crash and reboot?How long into prime did it fail?

Gyro


Typically it's a crash and reboot. Sometimes it dumps the core, other times black screen and reboot.

I think I've run memtest86 before on this RAM and it passed. I can attempt to do so again at some point. If I do, do I set HTref to the 270 value in BIOS? I think I tried doing this and the system wouldn't POST and I ended up having to clear the CMOS to get the system back.

If you think it's worth buying some new RAM, I might try it. Like I mentioned in previous posts, this is value Corsair RAM. Since the RAM was underclocked, I didn't think it would pose a problem for the runs, but I could be mistaken.

Thanks,
C


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Typically it's a crash and reboot. Sometimes it dumps the core, other times black screen and reboot.

I think I've run memtest86 before on this RAM and it passed. I can attempt to do so again at some point. If I do, do I set HTref to the 270 value in BIOS? I think I tried doing this and the system wouldn't POST and I ended up having to clear the CMOS to get the system back.

If you think it's worth buying some new RAM, I might try it. Like I mentioned in previous posts, this is value Corsair RAM. Since the RAM was underclocked, I didn't think it would pose a problem for the runs, but I could be mistaken.

Thanks,
C


Set the ref clock to 200,ram to 800 and cpu at default multi(17) for memtest test.
To see if it errors at stock.
but ya it could be the value ram.
But a bsod as opposed to hard crash is a good thing







.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Set the ref clock to 200,ram to 800 and cpu at default multi(17) for memtest test.
To see if it errors at stock.
but ya it could be the value ram.
But a bsod as opposed to hard crash is a good thing







.

Gyro


Sorry, in what sense is it a good thing?

Also, remember that 965BE will only run the CPU at 4X clocks no matter what I set the value to in BIOS.

Do you have a notion as to why the value RAM would limit FSB performance even when underclocked?

Thanks,
C


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Sorry, in what sense is it a good thing?

Also, remember that 965BE will only run the CPU at 4X clocks no matter what I set the value to in BIOS.

Do you have a notion as to why the value RAM would limit FSB performance even when underclocked?

Thanks,
C


It's good thing because it means that it may be closer to stable.
It's a less drastic failure.
Before you run memtest,bump the cpu-nb ht volts up one notch from 1.3v and try 272,then another notch again and retest till you get to 1.35v or it passes.

Well value ram is just that,not really meant to be stressed to much.
It's having to pass the higher amounts of data even if at a lower freq it may not be up to the task.

Gyro


----------



## Virlidi

Hey all!

Remember me having Problems not getting past the POST or POST takes 1 minute?

Seems like my external Harddrive was the issue. It's connected with USB and boots up with the system.
While it leave it disconnected System gets past the POST without a Problem, if I leave it connected it kinda blocks the POST just until I remove the USB cable and the POST goes on







Legacy Support was disabled. Weird Problem ... maybe my PSU isn't powerfull enouth or so.

Btw: I can leave both, USB and PS/2 Keyboard connected during POST. Got them connected all the time.

Greets
Virlidi


----------



## The Fryer

some times usb drives will cause a realy slow/no boot. it really just depends. i have a 8gb usb flash drive and if i leave it in my pc will not boot.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;12047613*
> some times usb drives will cause a realy slow/no boot. it really just depends. i have a 8gb usb flash drive and if i leave it in my pc will not boot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Virlidi;12046843*
> Hey all!
> 
> Remember me having Problems not getting past the POST or POST takes 1 minute?
> 
> Seems like my external Harddrive was the issue. It's connected with USB and boots up with the system.
> While it leave it disconnected System gets past the POST without a Problem, if I leave it connected it kinda blocks the POST just until I remove the USB cable and the POST goes on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legacy Support was disabled. Weird Problem ... maybe my PSU isn't powerfull enouth or so.
> 
> Btw: I can leave both, USB and PS/2 Keyboard connected during POST. Got them connected all the time.
> 
> Greets
> Virlidi


I've seen cases, even with my old Athon X2 4200+, where having an IPOD connected via USB would actually cause POST to hang.

Oddly though, having a WD Mybook drive connected via USB which has external power never causes any issues with POST.

Glad you figured this out.

C


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;12043408*
> It's good thing because it means that it may be closer to stable.
> It's a less drastic failure.
> Before you run memtest,bump the cpu-nb ht volts up one notch from 1.3v and try 272,then another notch again and retest till you get to 1.35v or it passes.
> 
> Well value ram is just that,not really meant to be stressed to much.
> It's having to pass the higher amounts of data even if at a lower freq it may not be up to the task.
> 
> Gyro


Very good.

Now, keeping in mind that I plan to upgrade this board at some point soon, I was buying parts with the notion of moving them over to the new board. For instance, the C3 processor I just bought.

So my next question revolves around buying new memory. Is it possible for instance to buy DD3 memory and run it in the M2N32 board? If not, what recommendations can you make on good overclockable memory?

Thanks!
C


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Very good.

Now, keeping in mind that I plan to upgrade this board at some point soon, I was buying parts with the notion of moving them over to the new board. For instance, the C3 processor I just bought.

So my next question revolves around buying new memory. Is it possible for instance to buy DD3 memory and run it in the M2N32 board? If not, what recommendations can you make on good overclockable memory?

Thanks!
C


No DDR3 will not work/fit in these boards.
If you are upgrading soon I would hold off getting new ram for your M2N32 unless you plan to use it in another setup.
DDR2-800 is starting to get scarce.
I see lots of guys running these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...MS%20Series%29.
May be someone running these can step in and give their opinion.
I'm running 4x1 ocz plats but they are no longer available,man they rock!

AM3 MB and DDR3 ram is all you will need for your upgrade,everything else from your present setup will work in the new board.A new vid card would not hurt either









Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Before you run memtest,bump the cpu-nb ht volts up one notch from 1.3v and try 272,then another notch again and retest till you get to 1.35v or it passes.

Well value ram is just that,not really meant to be stressed to much.
It's having to pass the higher amounts of data even if at a lower freq it may not be up to the task.


1.35V made no difference. Frankly, this BIOS setting made no discernible difference on the 270 limit.

Again, I do want to thank you all for your guidance. It was a good effort with this hardware.

I have one additional experiment I can run using the original 0.5x2 AMPX modules. Instead of booting into Win7, I'll boot into XP, but it will still give me another data-point on whether or not the IMC is failing itself or if it really is the DRAM that is holding the FSB back.

C


----------



## Gyro

Thanks,no trouble at all.
You may have found your limit.
250-260 is a 25-30% oc,which is not bad.
That and a x16 multi will get you to 4.0.temps allowing of course.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Thanks,no trouble at all.
You may have found your limit.
250-260 is a 25-30% oc,which is not bad.
That and a x16 multi will get you to 4.0.temps allowing of course.

Gyro


Yes, the percentages are good and I can work with that. If I had known about the potential of this board last year when I made the decision to continue with it into Windows 7, I would have made a different decision on the memory I bought.

There is one minor issue in that it doesn't appear that NCPL can apply the CPU multi automatically if I run HTref up at 260. I can set the clocks manually and the system appears stable.

C


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


I have one additional experiment I can run using the original 0.5x2 AMPX modules. Instead of booting into Win7, I'll boot into XP, but it will still give me another data-point on whether or not the IMC is failing itself or if it really is the DRAM that is holding the FSB back.


ATM I am staring at my Windows XP image. This is running the M2N32 with only the 0.5x2 AMPX ram installed. The system is running happily at 277MHz right now!! The Corsair value select memory is just not able to handle the higher FSB speed. At least now I know this board isn't the issue in pushing to higher speeds.

FWIW, the RAM is running at 922 MHz and the NB freq is at 2217 MHz.

I'll push a little more to see where it quits, but already I feel better.

C


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


I'll push a little more to see where it quits, but already I feel better.


Woot!!! Made it to 300MHz. To reach that, I had to drop the FSB DRAM ratio to 1:1.

With ram set to DDR2 667, I could get HTref to about 280, but dropping to DDR2 400 I could push up to 300MHz. Now I'm comfortable that the board is somewhat "normal".


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


1.35V made no difference. Frankly, this BIOS setting made no discernible difference on the 270 limit.

Again, I do want to thank you all for your guidance. It was a good effort with this hardware.

I have one additional experiment I can run using the original 0.5x2 AMPX modules. Instead of booting into Win7, I'll boot into XP, but it will still give me another data-point on whether or not the IMC is failing itself or if it really is the DRAM that is holding the FSB back.

C


If you are trying to reach 300 FSB then you need to keep in mind every overclock is not going to be the same and there are many factors that are involoved in the equation when it comes to achieving a specific goal and several tricks that we can try to obtain our goals should always be tried before we exhaust our efforts.









1st and formost is knowing that our hardware is not defective in any way which is why I'm sure Gyro suggested running ram test's w/memtest86+ w/your system at all stock values. Having a stout PSU is also a must as well as knowing that there are no defecting componants on our system.

2nd if you know your ram is good at stock values then what does your Ram do when your System & Ram is overclocked? If the Ram throws out errors while your system is overclocked in the memtest86+ application then you know why you are not able to achieve your goal. At that point you would need to consider many options of which a few, many or all tricks can play a big part in obtaining your goal of 300 FSB.

Expamples fo tricks to overclocking:

Have you tried to use the other ram slots for stablity. Some times when we only use 2 sticks of Ram "certain mobo's have better slots for higher and more stable FSB clocks than others" we can gain higher FSB clocks by uing the other open/available slots.

Have you tried to use just one stick of ram individually in each slot to find out if there is a lucky slot that will allow you higher FSB clocks over the others? when doing this keep in mind all of your Ram. One ram stick might be a better overclocker than your others, especially when dealing w/non Overclocing/Enthusiast labled Ram sticks.

Some things you can try is to reduce your system stress at boot. By this I mean unplug any unnecessary hardware like your CD/DVD drive and turn off any unused ports in your bios. The less stress you have on your mobo the easier in theory it should be for your OS to boot into windows.

These little tricks seldomly give us hellatious FSB gains but can at times produce just enough when we are pushing our system to it's limits to help determine what the weak link is. By unplugging or turning off ports such as USB, Paralell, Serial, Nic etc etc and not usiing specific hardware we can rule out uncapatabilities that can happen between hardware. Although this phenomenon rarely happens these days w/the newer hardware it's always possible. Your Value select Corsair comes to mind








Overclocking is an artform and may people jump into it thining Oh I can do this no problem.







Then after they blow up a system or two they tell every one not to overclock because you'll break your system.







Knowledge is power "litereally"









Edit: I have had a few of my M2N32 Mobo's up to 320-340 FSB w/o any problems. This is why I originally said it is a cake walk. I mean this mobo is a 8+2 phase design one of if not the very first of it's kind. Now days companies like MSI try to duplicate this hardware design w/digital 8+ phase designs but it's not the same IMO.

Good luck getting your 300 FSB stable.

N2G


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Edit: I have had a few of my M2N32 Mobo's up to 320-340 FSB w/o any problems. This is why I originally said it is a cake walk. I mean this mobo is a 8+2 phase design one of if not the very first of it's kind. Now days companies like MSI try to duplicate this hardware design w/digital 8+ phase designs but it's not the same IMO.

Good luck getting your 300 FSB stable.

N2G


I did not account for the importance of the RAM when I went into this, so my bad. Do you think putting heat spreaders on the Corsair will help it reach further or is that too much wishful thinking?

I have to say from the little I've interacted with the system running at 300, it definitely feels much snappier even without pushing the CPU.

For those of you that have achieved a stable 300MHz FSB, do you normally run your systems up there as a matter of course? I assume so because otherwise it was just a brief science experiment.

Thanks,
C


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Ive been following this thread for a bit now. Man y'all are making me want to tear into this BIOS again to push the FSB.

Is there any real advantage to that for me vs my multi OC? I hear it makes a big difference on the Phenom II's.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens;12056662*
> Ive been following this thread for a bit now. Man y'all are making me want to tear into this BIOS again to push the FSB.
> 
> Is there any real advantage to that for me vs my multi OC? I hear it makes a big difference on the Phenom II's.


Lucky, I only look at this from the point of view of balancing the overall system for performance. If the M2N32 can run faster and match speeds with CPU and RAM better, the overall system will perform better. Better as measured from seat of the pants perspective.

Unfortunately in my case it will require a modest investment to get RAM that is more overclockable (if that's a word) so I can run my Windows 7 64-bit image, and then to see if the system will stand up to everything I throw at it.

I'd still like to hear from others if they're running their systems up in this nose-bleed section as a matter of course. For instance, any known reliability concerns for the hardware. At least with the 965BE, I know that AMD rates the processor to run up to 1.5V and I'm not at this particular limit.

Cheers,
C


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;12056046*
> I did not account for the importance of the RAM when I went into this, so my bad. Do you think putting heat spreaders on the Corsair will help it reach further or is that too much wishful thinking?
> 
> I have to say from the little I've interacted with the system running at 300, it definitely feels much snappier even without pushing the CPU.
> 
> For those of you that have achieved a stable 300MHz FSB, do you normally run your systems up there as a matter of course? I assume so because otherwise it was just a brief science experiment.
> 
> Thanks,
> C


You are always welcome and I am always eager to help people that are willing to listen and learn. Even though it's not so easy to do at times when one is a noob. Not that you are but you get what I'm saying









Heat spreaders will help any ram stay cool. You could experiment by making some heat spreaders by the use of plastic from a milk jug. cut out enough pieces"prolly 4 to the size of your ram sticks to be used as at flat pannel. Then take some heavy duty Reynolds "or what ever is available" Aluminum foil and glue it to the plastic pieces. so that it maintains a flat surface to the plastic sheets. Only use the plastic if it is completely flat and the Aluminum foil will adhear to the plastic sheets as slim and flat as possible. You could also double or tripple your foil sheets or even use some alluminum from a soda or beer can to get an even thicker aluminim heat spreader.

Please keep in mind though that this is just for experimental purposes and what you do to your hardware you do at your own risk. So you can only hold your self responsible.









Moving on. Then you can apply some tim to the aluminum "just enough" to make a good contact w/the RAM chips and sinch them up on the surfaces that have chips w/rubber bands or some type of clamping system. You can also place a fan over the heat spreaders to help keep them cool. Additionally you could add watter coolers to the ram and to answer your question in a nut shell. YES HEAT SPREADERS COULD HELP. Most heat spreaders are there to help dissapate heat as you already know but you should also keep in mind some RAM regardless don't like to OC no mater how many volts you jolt them with which is why there is a need for heat spreaders in the first place.









It all comes down to the IC's on the RAM sticks. You don't have heat spreaders on your ram. this will make it easier for you can read the chips on the ram and go seek advice as to what is the best overclocks those can achieve and as to what is the max voltages you should be able to push through them before you electromigrate and kill the chips. Several people have been able to cook and freez ram to bring it back to life. I never dabled in that extreme or goofy ars solution but just thought I'd throw it out there.









The more you know the easier it gets but then the more you get hooked into it. Some times it's best to just reach a personal goal, pat your self on the back and walk away from overclocking as it can get very very I mean SUPER DUPER ADDICTING!

Lastly you want to remember to keep the WHQL in mind. Some ram and other hardware don't play as well w/one system like it could, will or does w/others







Thats' just the nature of computers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens;12056662*
> Ive been following this thread for a bit now. Man y'all are making me want to tear into this BIOS again to push the FSB.
> 
> Is there any real advantage to that for me vs my multi OC? I hear it makes a big difference on the Phenom II's.


You should try to OC your system via FSB due to the lack of CPU Voltage adjustments. How ever you could circumvent all those voltage limitations by using K10Stat









BTW guys K10Stat is also a very good tool to use in place of CnQ so that you can downclock your system, cpu cores spd and amount of cores to run period.

You all should give it a shot.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;12057030*
> BTW guys K10Stat is also a very good tool to use in place of CnQ so that you can downclock your system, cpu cores spd and amount of cores to run period.
> 
> You all should give it a shot.


Ok. I did notice that that a reason for this tool was indeed power management. The beauty of CnQ was that it was dynamic in the way it handled on demand need for more speed by increasing Vcore with CPU clock. But even a manual method wouldn't be the worst thing in the world.

I'm not sure why you say the 5002 BIOS doesn't support altering the voltage on the IMC interface. To me it looks like it does and Gyro agrees. Am I misunderstanding something here?

C


----------



## N2Gaming

I'll have to look at my bios again. I'm not sure the bios allows the IMC voltage to be adjusted though I could be wrong. It would not be the first time LOL


----------



## Gyro

Think of ref clock ocing as Non-restrictor plate racing at Talladega.







ZOOM ZOOM

Although mentioned quite a few times by N2G I don't recall any one with a 955/965/970 ever trying K10stat or PhenomMsrtweaker as an alternative to the nvtools.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Think of ref clock ocing as Non-restrictor plate racing at Talladega.







ZOOM ZOOM

Although mentioned quite a few times by N2G I don't recall any one with a 955/965/970 ever trying K10stat or PhenomMsrtweaker as an alternative to the nvtools.


In a way it's a shame I didn't learn this sooner. The reality of the situation is one needs a CPU that has the multiplier unlocked and thus decoupled from HTref so both knobs can be turned independently, so in the end I would still have had to buy my 965BE to get to see this for myself. I agree that to run the M2N32 up at 300MHz is quite exhilarating. I don't have a lot of experience OCing, but the most I could ever do on Intel P4 systems was low double digits if memory serves but never with any reliability. Reality was more like 5-8%. The M2N32 can be jacked 50% and more. That's pretty darn impressive.

As for the tools, I have run K10stat to see what it does in Win7, although I didn't try modifying any of the voltages. It would have been nice, and I didn't see this, to have the tool come up and reflect the actual value that the NB voltage was set to in BIOS and then let you modify from there. Vcore looked to be a greyed out option. I have to run it under XP to see if there are any feature differences. 
I can tell you that NVtools has some minor differences that I could see. Network monitoring was one notable item lacking in system monitor.

Cheers,
C


----------



## Darthstryk3r

For those of you that are running SLI on the m2n-sli deluxe boards I have a Q for you!! I found a good deal on the bay for gtx 460 se. I noticed on my board today the second pci-e slot almost is right in front of the SATA connectors. Will the long gtx cards get in the way of those??


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darthstryk3r*


For those of you that are running SLI on the m2n-sli deluxe boards I have a Q for you!! I found a good deal on the bay for gtx 460 se. I noticed on my board today the second pci-e slot almost is right in front of the SATA connectors. Will the long gtx cards get in the way of those??


 you should be able to use any right angle or 90 degree sata cable connector to work around this.


----------



## Darthstryk3r

Sounds good. I currently have a phenom ii x4 940. I've heard if your processor is not fast enough you won't see much gain from sli. I'm currently upgrading from an 8800gts. Will I see a big performance boost ? I know the se at lil weaker than the full 460's but then upon reading reviews etc I read 2 of these could out do a 470 or more


----------



## Qosmio

What are the signs of a dying/dead mobo? I have an M2N-SLI and I don't wanna say it's done but it looks like it's done...


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qosmio*


What are the signs of a dying/dead mobo? I have an M2N-SLI and I don't wanna say it's done but it looks like it's done...










That is so hard to say. Tell us your symtoms and we'll see if it sounds like a bad board or something else


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darthstryk3r*


For those of you that are running SLI on the m2n-sli deluxe boards I have a Q for you!! I found a good deal on the bay for gtx 460 se. I noticed on my board today the second pci-e slot almost is right in front of the SATA connectors. Will the long gtx cards get in the way of those??


well right now i have 2x 9800gt in sli, they are the single slot cooler type. i can use 4 of my sata's decently, but i still will recommend the 90* cable's. my 940be overclocked to 3.4ghz will utilize 100% of both gpu's. but remember, on the m2n-sli boards the blue slot will run 16x and the black bottom slot will run 8x.

if your going to run 2x 460 se i dont think you will have a problem, but your cpu might have a little trouble keeping up if the game is cpu intensive, and your pushing sli with max graphics.


----------



## Miki_Mundi

Hi just thought I would introduce myself and see if I got the validation and that working...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki_Mundi*


Hi just thought I would introduce myself and see if I got the validation and that working...




Welcome to the show, Miki!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darthstryk3r*


For those of you that are running SLI on the m2n-sli deluxe boards I have a Q for you!! I found a good deal on the bay for gtx 460 se. I noticed on my board today the second pci-e slot almost is right in front of the SATA connectors. Will the long gtx cards get in the way of those??


If is a reference card it is only 8.25in long.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darthstryk3r*


Sounds good. I currently have a phenom ii x4 940. I've heard if your processor is not fast enough you won't see much gain from sli. I'm currently upgrading from an 8800gts. Will I see a big performance boost ? I know the se at lil weaker than the full 460's but then upon reading reviews etc I read 2 of these could out do a 470 or more


Just oc your cpu to 3.2-3.4 and it should handle sli with ease.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki_Mundi*


Hi just thought I would introduce myself and see if I got the validation and that working...




Welcome









Gyro


----------



## Miki_Mundi

Ok here's the deal...I have had this mobo now for several years and have, by the very fact that I still own it and use it, had no issues with it apart from a few initial hiccups when building the system which were solved eventually by driver installation.
At the time it was quite competative, but obviousley as time passes things become outdated, including myself....so recently I have bought some software of the music creation ilk and was thinking of upgrading my system..
Imagine my surprise when I found out that my mobo can actually accomodate these new fangled beast like cpu's....that'll keep a few overheads down I thought.
So here I am doing some research and this nice little forum eventually reached my attention.....ah...807 pages that quite a bit of trawling to do then....

Maybe not, maybe the nice people on here can answer a few of my niggling doubts...

So a few questions:

1: *BIOS Update*, I know I need it, previous update was done via ASUS Update utility, I've seen warnings against this method without explanations, any reason why?

2: CPU Choice pt1: I am guessing that the latent cores on X2's cannot be "unlocked" on this board, so the question here is dual or quad, what is the relative peformance gain?

3: CPU Choice pt2: Looking at AthlonII or PhenomII, again relative performance vs cash value.

Basically options I'm considering are: PhenomII X2 555 @ Â£71, AthlonII X4 640 @ Â£84 or the jump to Phenom X4 955 Black Ed @ Â£120.

Last one for now..honest,

4: If I go with a CPU pgrade on this board, other than the BIOS update what other considerations do I need to make?

Thank you for your assistance in advance..


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darthstryk3r*


... I noticed on my board today the second pci-e slot almost is right in front of the SATA connectors. Will the long gtx cards get in the way of those??


Reference 460s are quite short. Even my EVGA FTWs are of a reasonable
size (8.5" long).

More importantly, you will likely be severely CPU bottlenecked running two
460s SLI. Indeed, even a single 460 is unlikely to run as fast as its able with
the CPU you're using (RAM bottlenecks may also come into play).

If you don't mind waiting, there are some further tests I want to run which
will help answer this question. I can try running my 460s at a reduced
speed that would reflect a typical 460 SE, and try one vs. two of them in
my 6000+ M2N32 system. Likewise, I can scale down my i7 870's clock to
match the performance of a 940BE (or your CPU whatever that might be)
and then run the same test on my P55 - this will overestimate somewhat
because the RAM bottleneck will be removed, but I could also minimise
the RAM speed to more closely replicate a DDR2 system. I can easily do
the M2N32 test, but if you'd like me to try the other test thenlet me know
(post here and also email me).

All this of course depends on the games you play. If you're playing older
games, then simply adding a 2nd older card will give just as good a
performance boost, and newer cards don't help much for older games
anyway (unless one also switches to a higher res and higher detail mode).
If you want to switch to newer DX10/DX11 games, then a newer card
would help, but only if as above the CPU doesn't get in the way.

See my collated results so far:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/sgi.html#PC

Ian.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki_Mundi;12065775*
> Ok here's the deal...I have had this mobo now for several years and have, by the very fact that I still own it and use it, had no issues with it apart from a few initial hiccups when building the system which were solved eventually by driver installation.
> At the time it was quite competative, but obviousley as time passes things become outdated, including myself....so recently I have bought some software of the music creation ilk and was thinking of upgrading my system..
> Imagine my surprise when I found out that my mobo can actually accomodate these new fangled beast like cpu's....that'll keep a few overheads down I thought.
> So here I am doing some research and this nice little forum eventually reached my attention.....ah...807 pages that quite a bit of trawling to do then....
> 
> Maybe not, maybe the nice people on here can answer a few of my niggling doubts...
> 
> So a few questions:
> 
> 1: *BIOS Update*, I know I need it, previous update was done via ASUS Update utility, I've seen warnings against this method without explanations, any reason why?
> 
> 2: CPU Choice pt1: I am guessing that the latent cores on X2's cannot be "unlocked" on this board, so the question here is dual or quad, what is the relative peformance gain?
> 
> 3: CPU Choice pt2: Looking at AthlonII or PhenomII, again relative performance vs cash value.
> 
> Basically options I'm considering are: PhenomII X2 555 @ £71, AthlonII X4 640 @ £84 or the jump to Phenom X4 955 Black Ed @ £120.
> 
> Last one for now..honest,
> 
> 4: If I go with a CPU pgrade on this board, other than the BIOS update what other considerations do I need to make?
> 
> Thank you for your assistance in advance..


I was in the same boat a few months ago. I made decision more for fun than anything else, to upgrade the CPU to a Phenom X4 965BE C3. This processor cost me 126USD, so reasonable. A C3 module will allow you to eventually move it to another mainboard when you're ready. The Black Edition part is key because it allows you to decouple the CPU from the M2N32's HTref bus core speed. You can achieve a major performance boost both at the CPU level and at the mainboard level. The DRAM will need to be able to operate at the higher FSB speeds. These are my personal observations with a lot from the OC studs that hang out here. Most of them though have moved on to more current motherboard versions.

I am running the M2N32 at 300MHz and the 965BE at 4GHz.

Hope this helps,
C


----------



## Darthstryk3r

Wow, glad i didnt invest into a 470 like i thought about. Didnt really take the CPU bottlenecking into consideration. See a few weeks ago I came onto these boards and with some great help i upgraded my CPU from a athlon 64 x2 6400+ to a phenom ii x4 940BE. Ive read a lot about throwing faster cpus in etc but went with what I found to be the fastest am2+ for my board. Then decided to upgrade the videocard from the 8800gts ive had for years and been looking into the more modern gtx 460 or 470. Im really just trying to give my pc a few more years of life before i do a complete build, at the same time get a noticeable boost in performance.
As far as type of games i play they are COD mw2 and BO, dragon age, Warcraft stuff like that. To be honest If i will be hindered by running in SLI i could easily throw the second card into girlfriends pc to replace her 8500gt.


----------



## thecommissar!

I just wanted to updat everyone on my "problem"...

I ended up installing bios 5002 over 2002 with the new processor and it worked out fine...

After several different attempts to cleanse my system of all traces of nVidia software to allow nVidia Performance Tools 6.06 to properly install I gave up and did a fresh install of XP SP3. After that all went well and my 965BE seems to be running fine on all 4 cores. System performance tab even shows all 4 which surprised me.

Got it auto profiling so it jumps to 18X on windows boot-up.

One question: Should CPUID have that drop down activated to show each core? In Performance Tools each one is accessible and shows core specific info...

Thanks to everyone who helped me muck through this upgrade!

Michael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecommissar!;11924080*
> To summarize my current situation:
> 
> My current problem is that I cannot get any version of nVidia system tools to install.
> 
> This is because they detect an existing installation of the same, despite having used windows and Revo uninstallers to remove them. I will be trying some of the suggestions put forward to attempt resolve this as soon as I can but am all ears for additional ideas.
> 
> Secondary is the question of should I upgrade to the newest bios, 5002, from 2002 which I am currently running with the 965be. And if I upgrade, should I do so while running my old processor or the 965be, which as I said, is currently installed.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki_Mundi;12065775*
> Ok here's the deal...I have had this mobo now for several years and have, by the very fact that I still own it and use it, had no issues with it apart from a few initial hiccups when building the system which were solved eventually by driver installation.
> At the time it was quite competative, but obviousley as time passes things become outdated, including myself....so recently I have bought some software of the music creation ilk and was thinking of upgrading my system..
> Imagine my surprise when I found out that my mobo can actually accomodate these new fangled beast like cpu's....that'll keep a few overheads down I thought.
> So here I am doing some research and this nice little forum eventually reached my attention.....ah...807 pages that quite a bit of trawling to do then....
> 
> Maybe not, maybe the nice people on here can answer a few of my niggling doubts...
> 
> So a few questions:
> 
> 1: *BIOS Update*, I know I need it, previous update was done via ASUS Update utility, I've seen warnings against this method without explanations, any reason why?
> 
> 2: CPU Choice pt1: I am guessing that the latent cores on X2's cannot be "unlocked" on this board, so the question here is dual or quad, what is the relative peformance gain?
> 
> 3: CPU Choice pt2: Looking at AthlonII or PhenomII, again relative performance vs cash value.
> 
> Basically options I'm considering are: PhenomII X2 555 @ £71, AthlonII X4 640 @ £84 or the jump to Phenom X4 955 Black Ed @ £120.
> 
> Last one for now..honest,
> 
> 4: If I go with a CPU pgrade on this board, other than the BIOS update what other considerations do I need to make?
> 
> Thank you for your assistance in advance..


1. Ez-flash in the bios is the safest way.Because doing it through software can some times go badly.
2.you are right in that you can not unlock cores on these boards.
for your intended use I would go for a Phenom ll x4 955,for the l3 cache.
3.see 2.
4.If you choose the x4 955/965/970 there are extra steps you need to take to make it work.(nothing really complicated though).see the front page of this thread for more info.

Good luck
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darthstryk3r;12067033*
> Wow, glad i didnt invest into a 470 like i thought about. Didnt really take the CPU bottlenecking into consideration. See a few weeks ago I came onto these boards and with some great help i upgraded my CPU from a athlon 64 x2 6400+ to a phenom ii x4 940BE. Ive read a lot about throwing faster cpus in etc but went with what I found to be the fastest am2+ for my board. Then decided to upgrade the videocard from the 8800gts ive had for years and been looking into the more modern gtx 460 or 470. Im really just trying to give my pc a few more years of life before i do a complete build, at the same time get a noticeable boost in performance.
> As far as type of games i play they are COD mw2 and BO, dragon age, Warcraft stuff like that. To be honest If i will be hindered by running in SLI i could easily throw the second card into girlfriends pc to replace her 8500gt.


I don't think the x4 940 will have any trouble keeping up with a pair of 460's on your board.

Good luck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecommissar!;12067188*
> I just wanted to updat everyone on my "problem"...
> 
> I ended up installing bios 5002 over 2002 with the new processor and it worked out fine...
> 
> After several different attempts to cleanse my system of all traces of nVidia software to allow nVidia Performance Tools 6.06 to properly install I gave up and did a fresh install of XP SP3. After that all went well and my 965BE seems to be running fine on all 4 cores. System performance tab even shows all 4 which surprised me.
> 
> Got it auto profiling so it jumps to 18X on windows boot-up.
> 
> One question: Should CPUID have that drop down activated to show each core? In Performance Tools each one is accessible and shows core specific info...
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped me muck through this upgrade!
> 
> Michael


To bad that's what it took to get it going,but it's working that' the main thing.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecommissar!;12067188*
> I just wanted to updat everyone on my "problem"...
> 
> I ended up installing bios 5002 over 2002 with the new processor and it worked out fine...
> 
> After several different attempts to cleanse my system of all traces of nVidia software to allow nVidia Performance Tools 6.06 to properly install I gave up and did a fresh install of XP SP3. After that all went well and my 965BE seems to be running fine on all 4 cores. System performance tab even shows all 4 which surprised me.
> 
> Got it auto profiling so it jumps to 18X on windows boot-up.
> 
> One question: Should CPUID have that drop down activated to show each core? In Performance Tools each one is accessible and shows core specific info...
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped me muck through this upgrade!
> 
> Michael


Hopefully you'll carry on and OC the M2N32.







Your hardware looks good to give it a go.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darthstryk3r;12067033*
> Wow, glad i didnt invest into a 470 like i thought about. Didnt really take the CPU bottlenecking into consideration. See a few weeks ago I came onto these boards and with some great help i upgraded my CPU from a athlon 64 x2 6400+ to a phenom ii x4 940BE. Ive read a lot about throwing faster cpus in etc but went with what I found to be the fastest am2+ for my board. Then decided to upgrade the videocard from the 8800gts ive had for years and been looking into the more modern gtx 460 or 470. Im really just trying to give my pc a few more years of life before i do a complete build, at the same time get a noticeable boost in performance.
> As far as type of games i play they are COD mw2 and BO, dragon age, Warcraft stuff like that. To be honest If i will be hindered by running in SLI i could easily throw the second card into girlfriends pc to replace her 8500gt.


welcome to ocn. as for the sli, i notice you play a lot of the same games as me. i was getting 20-40fps in black ops with every setting maxed out and screen res of 1680x1050. when i got my second 9800gt i put them in sli and now get 80-90+ fps in black ops. while your cpu might not use all of the 460 sli i think it would use most of it, if not all of it, and you would see a huge jump in game performance.


----------



## brian19876

hello all
i have a AMD Phenom II X2 550 be i put in about 6 month ago im tring to overclock it i change the multi to get to 3.6 and it is prime stable 24 hours im ting to see if i can push it further but have strange problem

1 my bios is very slow and laggy
2 if i raise my fsb from 200 to even 202 i get stabiltiy problems


----------



## Miki_Mundi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;12068302*
> 1. Ez-flash in the bios is the safest way.Because doing it through software can some times go badly.
> 2.you are right in that you can not unlock cores on these boards.
> for your intended use I would go for a Phenom ll x4 955,for the l3 cache.
> 3.see 2.
> 4.If you choose the x4 955/965/970 there are extra steps you need to take to make it work.(nothing really complicated though).see the front page of this thread for more info.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


Thanks for that, Im guessing the extra steps involve nvidia tools?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876;12069232*
> hello all
> i have a AMD Phenom II X2 550 be i put in about 6 month ago im tring to overclock it i change the multi to get to 3.6 and it is prime stable 24 hours im ting to see if i can push it further but have strange problem
> 
> 1 my bios is very slow and laggy
> 2 if i raise my fsb from 200 to even 202 i get stabiltiy problems


Hey brian, please go here http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem and fill it in to the best of your ability.

Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki_Mundi;12069307*
> Thanks for that, Im guessing the extra steps involve nvidia tools?


Yes that is correct. Really quite simple.
Basically you just set the cpu multi high in the bios and control it from the performance tools.Save as a profile to load at windows startup,and your up and running.
All other cpu's just need a possible bios update and a cmos clear and drop it in.

Gyro


----------



## brian19876

i updated my profile


----------



## gr8sho

I know this comes across as naive, but I'd like to understand in practical terms why the vast majority of system profiles I see from folks here are running Nvidia graphics cards mostly in SLI configuration. GeForce GTX 460 in particular seems commonplace. While my system uses an ATI card now, it's not religion to me. ATI has been good to me for years, but I've also owned Nvidia cards including the famed RIVA TNT if you were around in those days.

I do gaming on this machine occasionally and I've played recent games such as Starcraft II, Fallout New Vegas and the Mass Effect series among others in case that's of interest. Until recently the X1900GT was satisfactory, but I see now that it lacks support for shader 3.0 and of course it is quite old.

Thanks and Cheers,
C


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876;12069232*
> hello all
> i have a AMD Phenom II X2 550 be i put in about 6 month ago im tring to overclock it i change the multi to get to 3.6 and it is prime stable 24 hours im ting to see if i can push it further but have strange problem
> 
> 1 my bios is very slow and laggy
> 2 if i raise my fsb from 200 to even 202 i get stabiltiy problems


Are you using the latest bios 5002?

Have you tried a cmos reset?

Does it happen if you are at stock cpu multi? x15.5

What kind of stability problems?bsod(error codes?),freeze,blackscreen ect..

Gyro


----------



## FuriousRunt

I've just bought a 5.1 system set today and have an optical cable from the pc to the dvd player but only the front 2 speakers and the subwoofer work.

Can anyone help please?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;12073503*
> I know this comes across as naive, but I'd like to understand in practical terms why the vast majority of system profiles I see from folks here are running Nvidia graphics cards mostly in SLI configuration.


Because it is an nvidia chipset it is not capable of running 2x ati cards in SLI.
Nvidia = SLI, AMD = Crossfire.(newer AMD chipsets can run sli with a hack,but nvidia chipsets can't run Crossfire)
At the time I got mine, there were no vid cards higher than a 9800gtx,and they were pricey back then, so if I wanted more gfx power I needed a second card.
I had 2x 9800gt's which I'm told is equivalent to a single gtx 275(non existent at the time) so it was a real performance gain fps wise,some new bios' came out and we could run some newer cpu's and while most were jumping on the x4 955/965 wagon, I chose an x3 720 and finally had a cpu that could keep up to the gfx cards.
Then I got a deal on a gtx 260,was going to SLI a pair of those but they were discontinued before I could get a second one, I then updated to windows 7 and now wanted a gtx 4xx for dx11.
Well one thing led to another and here I am now with a M4N98TD-evo, win7 and a gtx 460 1gb.
And my M2N32-sli/wifi is back chugging away with my x2 5000 and the gtx 260.Quite happily I might add.

Quote:


> GeForce GTX 460 in particular seems commonplace. While my system uses an ATI card now, it's not religion to me. ATI has been good to me for years, but I've also owned Nvidia cards including the famed RIVA TNT if you were around in those days.
> 
> I do gaming on this machine occasionally and I've played recent games such as Starcraft II, Fallout New Vegas and the Mass Effect series among others in case that's of interest. Until recently the X1900GT was satisfactory, but I see now that it lacks support for shader 3.0 and of course it is quite old.
> 
> Thanks and Cheers,
> C


GTX 460 = price/performance./end

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;12079677*
> Because it is an nvidia chipset it is not capable of running 2x ati cards in SLI.
> Nvidia = SLI, AMD = Crossfire.(newer AMD chipsets can run sli with a hack,but nvidia chipsets can't run Crossfire)
> At the time I got mine, there were no vid cards higher than a 9800gtx,and they were pricey back then, so if I wanted more gfx power I needed a second card.
> I had 2x 9800gt's which I'm told is equivalent to a single gtx 275(non existent at the time) so it was a real performance gain fps wise,some new bios' came out and we could run some newer cpu's and while most were jumping on the x4 955/965 wagon, I chose an x3 720 and finally had a cpu that could keep up to the gfx cards.
> Then I got a deal on a gtx 260,was going to SLI a pair of those but they were discontinued before I could get a second one, I then updated to windows 7 and now wanted a gtx 4xx for dx11.
> Well one thing led to another and here I am now with a M4N98TD-evo, win7 and a gtx 460 1gb.
> And my M2N32-sli/wifi is back chugging away with my x2 5000 and the gtx 260.Quite happily I might add.
> 
> GTX 460 = price/performance./end
> 
> Gyro


Glad I asked.

So 2x GTX 460 is a good match to a 965BE on an M2N32, or perhaps one of those is enough for most gaming? Or are there other limitations like version of the PCI-E implementation being older to keep from maximizing throughput of such a card.

Thanks,
C


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriousRunt;12079008*
> I've just bought a 5.1 system set today and have an optical cable from the pc to the dvd player but only the front 2 speakers and the subwoofer work.
> 
> Can anyone help please?


Go here http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem and fill it out so we know what hardware we're dealing with. thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;12079822*
> Glad I asked.
> 
> So 2x GTX 460 is a good match to a 965BE on an M2N32, or perhaps one of those is enough for most gaming? Or are there other limitations like version of the PCI-E implementation being older to keep from maximizing throughput of such a card.
> 
> Thanks,
> C


A very good match.
1 is enough for most games, 2 will add heat to the over all system temp too.
These boards can run the gtx 5xx cards too.
The gtx 580 comes close to saturating pci-e x8 2.0.
The M2N32-sli has 2x pci-e x16 1.0 which is equal to pci-e x8 2.0.
You have no worries picking any card/s in the nvidia line up,as long as your psu has the power connectors to suite.

Gyro


----------



## FuriousRunt

hi Gyro, i put the info in the page.

I'm trying to download the realtek driver, but it's coming very slowly.

Vista, Windows7 Driver (32/64bits) Driver only (Executable file)R2.56


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FuriousRunt*


hi Gyro, i put the info in the page.

I'm trying to download the realtek driver, but it's coming very slowly.

Vista, Windows7 Driver (32/64bits) Driver only (Executable file)R2.56


Have you changed the speaker setup in the soundmax control panel to 5.1?
Or try the setup wizard.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

I'm thinking you might have the option in bios selected to AC97 or HD Audio or Auto or IDK what it could be short of those options in the bios.


----------



## Miki_Mundi

Just noticed a little issue that might be nothing but...

Recently updated my graphic driver to latest version so that Napoleon Total War would play more effectively (which it does) however I notice on start up my monitor blacks out momentarily twice, something it never used to do before the update.
I can live with it however, as I am now thinking of updating the chip as previously discussed, I have also just installed the latest nvidia tools thingy which occasioned me to open the nvidia control panel. This too then caused the monitor to black out about 3 times before stablizing.
Any suggestions, possibly driver related?

Cheers


----------



## FuriousRunt

i downloaded SoundMAX ADI1988 Audio Driver V6.10.01.6110 for Windows 32bit Vista. But it doesn't seem to have a control panel.

I went into bios, my HD AUDIO - AUTO. Also Front panel support was AC97. I changed that to HD AUDIO?


----------



## FuriousRunt

ok i have the soundmax control center now.

I have set the playback device in my sounds (in taskbar) as SPDIF Interface. (configure is greyed out)
In soundmax i chose playback device as spdif too. In setup it has a picture of just 2 speakers.

In soundmax if i set playback device as 'speakers' then go to setup, it has 5.1 selected. But when i test no sound comes from speakers.


----------



## FuriousRunt

Is it possible to get 5.1 through the spdif?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FuriousRunt*


Is it possible to get 5.1 through the spdif?


From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S/PDIF ;"A common use for the S/PDIF interface is to carry compressed digital audio as defined by the standard IEC 61937. This mode is used to connect the output of a DVD player to a home-theater receiver that supports Dolby Digital or DTS surround sound. Another common use is to carry uncompressed digital audio from a CD player to a receiver. This specification also allows for the coupling of personal computer digital sound (if equipped) via optical or coax to Dolby or DTS capable receivers. This only supports stereo sound, unless the personal computer supports Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect

Also check the post by revenant here http://www.nforcershq.com/forum/adi-...71280-150.html it might be of help.

Gyro


----------



## Darthstryk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


welcome to ocn. as for the sli, i notice you play a lot of the same games as me. i was getting 20-40fps in black ops with every setting maxed out and screen res of 1680x1050. when i got my second 9800gt i put them in sli and now get 80-90+ fps in black ops. while your cpu might not use all of the 460 sli i think it would use most of it, if not all of it, and you would see a huge jump in game performance.


I really hope my Psu is enough it is 650 watt


----------



## The Fryer

Minimum of a 550 Watt power supply.
(Minimum recommended power supply with +12 Volt current rating of 38 Amps.)

well if you run 1 card your should be fine, however i would recommend if going sli to get a trusted brand like corsair, or thermaltake, or one of the other top end psu's, around an 750-850w range with a good 12 rail. the last thing you want to do is overdraw a psu, you risk it cooking everything in your system if it pop's..

my low end 700w starts to get good and warm with my sli when i game, or when i fold on my system. luckily it stays in spec ranges, but i will be replacing it soon.


----------



## Darthstryk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


Minimum of a 550 Watt power supply.
(Minimum recommended power supply with +12 Volt current rating of 38 Amps.)

well if you run 1 card your should be fine, however i would recommend if going sli to get a trusted brand like corsair, or thermaltake, or one of the other top end psu's, around an 750-850w range with a good 12 rail. the last thing you want to do is overdraw a psu, you risk it cooking everything in your system if it pop's..

my low end 700w starts to get good and warm with my sli when i game, or when i fold on my system. luckily it stays in spec ranges, but i will be replacing it soon.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817171023
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=2551
That is the PSU in my system


----------



## The Fryer

well it has an added 12v of 57amp. so you will be very close if not at its max output when gaming, folding, or benching. just have to try and distribute the power evenly on your drives and accessories. it looks like it only has 2x 6pin pci-e connectors, if so you will need another psu anyways if i remember right, because each card takes 2x 6pin pci-e. although you could use 2 of the 4pin molex to pci-e 6 pin adapters but it will be hard to safely distribute the power evenly to not overload one of the 12v rails.


----------



## Darthstryk3r

Well as usual thx for all input. I'll just throw the second card in our second pc to replace a 8500 gt. That Psu is a 550w [email protected]
Once I upgrade the Psu I'll get another card then.
One day I hope to be as helpful as u guy are to me.


----------



## FuriousRunt

if i buy a sound card with optical out and use that to connect to my home cinema will that give me 5.1?


----------



## Gyro

Try this.
Go into soundmax cp and and enable DTS if it is not.

Gyro


----------



## FuriousRunt

Hi Gyro, my soundmax has no preferences page. I have 'File version: 6.10.01.6585 built by: WinDDK'

Have i got the wrong version?

thanks again


----------



## Gyro

From what I have been reading is that some driver versions have DTS support and others don't,which is which I can't say for sure.

May be try the drivers from the mb disc.
Or this one ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/misc/...vista64bit.zip,suppose to have DTS.

You might have better luck asking your original question in the http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards-computer-audio/ section.

I don't mean to chase you away, but you might get some better help from the audio pros there.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Miki_Mundi

Ok now I'm a little ticked off....
Downloaded and installed 3DMark06
Ran 3DMark06
Recieved confirmation that test was complete, requester box saying "view your score online"
Hit ok
Redirected to Website, page begins to load
Brief message along lines of "Hidden Scores..."
Now all I have is a blank Screen, monitor tells me there is no input
Rebooted, get Mobo screen with green streaks, followed by windows screen with green streaks then "no input" blank screen....

Update: Ok after disconnecting power Windows boots up again, but as soon as I try and run 3DMark06 I keep getting a blank screen


----------



## The Fryer

blank screen can be caused by many things. but check your gpu temp's, sounds like they was overheated causing artifacts.

also, what drivers are you running for your cards? and are the in sli?


----------



## Miki_Mundi

just getting blank screen full stop, seems its not getting any input from the graphic cards.
I tried bootong in safe mode but cant change anything because the resolution is too low to be able to do anything with it
im accessing here via my laptop


----------



## Miki_Mundi

ok i got back into windows via safe mode and it seemed that the driver had reverted to a very early version.
ive reinstalled to the latest drivers which is 260 and am still not getting any input to the monitor once past the initial windows screen


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki_Mundi*


ok i got back into windows via safe mode and it seemed that the driver had reverted to a very early version.
ive reinstalled to the latest drivers which is 260 and am still not getting any input to the monitor once past the initial windows screen


Try one card at a time in both upper and lower slots.

Gyro


----------



## Miki_Mundi

Thanks everyone, hopefully the problem is rectified, tried reinstalling a card at a time to no avail but after rebooting from blank screen i have success.
left it running while i went out. replied here somewhat inebriated. will sleep and report in the morning if there is a problem


----------



## jjonestemp

Finally getting some real joy out of this mobo...
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2875542
nailed 18606 futuremarks with 4g of 1066 ram (at 15x multiplier) on 2xgtx260sli with 95w 945 P2 cpu... (was 11080 on 2g of 800 corsair ram, 1080 or 1120 on the same with phenom1 before finishing the refit)
a few questions, popped up in the meantime, though...
to get 15x multiplier i had to up the voltage to both cpu and ram, and once i did i took a big hit on cpu clock potential- using 4x, i could up fsb to +18% (2360 mhz hsbx15 = 3.54gb) and pci-e multiplier +14% (2850 in sli) in total comfort (ie-nTune couldn't bluescreen; just crashed until it reached a stable rule a bit lower)- once I set ram to 1066 in bios, and specified 2t and 15x instead of auto I'm pulling 3.150 stable after many crashes higher (had bios tweaked to 2.4 and rolled back to 2.1 to keep away from profile launch errors, bsod, and the like)...
did nTune hit the sweet spot for voltage and hence pound out a much higher fsb on 800 mem than on 1066, or do I have to also lower the multiplier on both HT and FSB to go higher at the same voltages i'm onto now?
what kind of performance (3d gaming rig, proper now) difference (fps) could I expect really pouring on OC and jumping to 3.6 or higher (archon air cooling on cpu, corsair ram with heatsinks, and sparkle calibre 260s in a HAF hightower case)?
I run damn near anything at 59 fps 3d full settings, and usually average over 140fps on anything short of metro and arma2 running 2d... does it get any better than this, or is it a purely mathematical exercise at this point?
should I just roll my bios settings back to max the cpu speed and keep the fsb and pci-e high with 800 mem x4g, or keep buggering with the 1066, 15x multiplier (stock reads HTT ref 753.932mhz, [email protected], HTbus 3769.658 mhz, cpu mult x4, CPU core 3015.727MHz, mem bus 1507.893(DDR2) PCI-e 2500 Mhz Pci 33 mhz, GPU core 666 mhz, Gpu mem spd 1134 Mhz ... "baseline" profile at rest - but the "tweaked" profiles don't seem to become active on their trigger events? -anybody using N-tune to get decent (mild) overclocks, or do I have to re-apply rhose values to bios to get a sold OC?
thanks for the attention -jJ'


----------



## The Fryer

honestly you should oc in bios, then you know all your setting are they way you want and set them. it also gives you better control of your oc. also if your going to raise the bus speed i would suggest lowering the ht to at least 4x multi.

Edit: also please go to user cp and then edit system and add your computer details in there, it makes things easier for us to help you.


----------



## Miki_Mundi

Ok, did a test today, initial bootup no issues so I left it running.
Some time later i returned and it had frozen on a screen saver.
Reboot gave same issues as yesterday, however I have removed the cover and it is running fine now.
Is this an over heating issue?
I never had this problem before until I ran 3DMark06, now removed from my system.


----------



## xtac_inside

Hey all

I have an update on the Noctua NH-D14. I ordered it, it came and i installed it







)

It turns out, that the cooler can be installed ONLY north-south, and not east-west. Apparently we had some misunderstanding







The cooler in stock settings does NOT fit.
but,
If you move the 120mm fan from bottom to top, then there is enough space for the pci-e slot, and my 295gtx. But then that space is so narrow, that the airflow is GREATLY limited, and you have a 2fans pulling config, which makes things worse(no push)

SO.. i moved the gtx295 to the second pci-e slot, the black one. (so far so good, i will later run some benchmarks to see if there is any noticable difference.. none found so far) Now there is enough space and with a good extra, to use the default push-pull config of the NH-D14 cooler. I had no other problem with any other part, ram etc. * edit* moving the gtx 295 in the bottom slot, had no performance issues but instead, it's closer to my bottom intake, making it drop a few degrees due to fresh air, making it possible to oc it a bit more.

And now the good part. with the setup i made, intakes, exausts etc, this cooler ROCKS xD
phenomII 965, oc'd @3,7 idle is at 31 degrees, with OCCTP cpu test, large data set(full stress) max temp is an amazing 45 degrees. which only hits once in a while and then drops to 44.

so.. unless i see something in those benchmarks later i don't like, i greatly recommend this cooler. It's the biggest around, but definitely for a reason








i do not recommend it however, in SLI rigs. for 1 card solution, with our mobo(m2n32 sli deluxe) its very very good.

The m2n32 sli deluxe, is the only one of the m2n family, which has a compatibility issue, according to Noctua. Other mobos should be fine. even m2n32 premium was listed as ok. So for mobos that fully support it, go get this monster ^^


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki_Mundi*


Ok, did a test today, initial bootup no issues so I left it running.
Some time later i returned and it had frozen on a screen saver.
Reboot gave same issues as yesterday, however I have removed the cover and it is running fine now.
Is this an over heating issue?
I never had this problem before until I ran 3DMark06, now removed from my system.


download MSI kombuster or nvidia ntools and turn your fans up. also when is the last time that you cleaned them, they may have to much dust build up.


----------



## xtac_inside

Practical applications of Overclocking and lots of fans:

It's cold and you don't have a heater? It's snowing outside? You ran out of gas/petrol/wood?









Don't worry, here's the solution!








Just run OCCTP in "*power supply*" mode and leave it for an hour.








*OR*.. play your favorite new generation game, in extra max insane video settings.

Your room will be warm and cozy...














enjoy

Ps. sorry for the spam guys, i just had to write this








a little joking improves your mood


----------



## N2Gaming

xtac You know you could always fold on those GPU's for team "37726 OCN"

Not only will it load up both cores of your GPU at 100% each but it will also help cure diseases in the process while providing you w/your desired room temperature









IT's a win win.


----------



## xtac_inside

hehe nice one n2g







smart marketing
Seriously though didn't know about that. 1st time hearing about folding. May actually join and take part maybe in the next foldathon, this one already started i guess.

An extra reason to squeeze some hertz out of this box. for 2 days. might be interesting









about the nh-d14, it turned out good. and the video card in 2nd slot shows a decrease of performance, around 0,2%. average frames in the test i did, was 277,8 in 1st slot, and ~277,4-3 in the second. Which for me is zero difference. didn't do an extensive test yet though.


----------



## Darthstryk3r

So This board has 1 16x pci-e slot and 1 8x pci-e slot
(bare with me cuz im learning here)
Could I sli a Gtx460 1gb with a gtx 460 SE 1gb? Putting the SE version in the 8x slot? or do they have to be identical


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darthstryk3r*


So This board has 1 16x pci-e slot and 1 8x pci-e slot
(bare with me cuz im learning here)
Could I sli a Gtx460 1gb with a gtx 460 SE 1gb? Putting the SE version in the 8x slot? or do they have to be identical


You should run identical cards.
Your board can run 2 460 1gb no trouble.
$170 ea before shipping and taxes when you by a set http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814162064and a free game.
What brand is your psu?

Gyro


----------



## Darthstryk3r

Well i ordered 2 EVGA gtx 460SE for 128 shipped off Ebay.
Here is a link to my PSU
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=2551

So in the end i would like to SLI 2 of these or give the second to girlfriend for her pc to replace her 8500gt


----------



## Gyro

That will work nicely.Your psu should be ok.
Give her your 8800gts








You'll have to use 2 molex connectors(they come with card) as your psu has only 2 x 6 pin.
The cards require 2 x 6pin each.
Run one of each to both cards.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Darthstryk3r

If memory serves me correctly won't both run in 8x mode cause ones slower?


----------



## xtac_inside

i run 3dmark06 and i get around 20500 with this oc http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1616374

the system in my sig, was getting 19900something, and i now overclocked the gpu a tiny bit more.

I was expecting something like 22k or 23k, but i'm maybe wrong since i don't have much experience with 3dmark scores.

Is 20500 ok? for some reason when i oc'd it a tiny bit from 3.67 upwards, i think performance dropped a little, until i oc'd more and passed a bottleneck. that's the feeling i get anyway. Could it be that i have the video card in the second pci-e?

any ideas? or is it within expected range


----------



## Miki_Mundi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;12113942*
> download MSI kombuster or nvidia ntools and turn your fans up. also when is the last time that you cleaned them, they may have to much dust build up.


Thanks for your help, very much appreciated.
Took it all apart today, swapped cards around and cleaned the fans on both cards and CPU fan.
So far no issue, still think one of the cards may be naff though...

Also updated the bios ready to take new chip, so today has been quite successful.


----------



## chriskirza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtac_inside;12126210*
> i run 3dmark06 and i get around 20500 with this oc http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1616374
> 
> the system in my sig, was getting 19900something, and i now overclocked the gpu a tiny bit more.
> 
> I was expecting something like 22k or 23k, but i'm maybe wrong since i don't have much experience with 3dmark scores.


He's lying! His 3dmark 06 score is 19736!!!








you'd wish for 22k !


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtac_inside;12126210*
> i run 3dmark06 and i get around 20500 with this oc http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1616374
> 
> the system in my sig, was getting 19900something, and i now overclocked the gpu a tiny bit more.
> 
> I was expecting something like 22k or 23k, but i'm maybe wrong since i don't have much experience with 3dmark scores.
> 
> Is 20500 ok? for some reason when i oc'd it a tiny bit from 3.67 upwards, i think performance dropped a little, until i oc'd more and passed a bottleneck. that's the feeling i get anyway. Could it be that i have the video card in the second pci-e?
> 
> any ideas? or is it within expected range


3D mark 06 is pretty much just a CPU benchmarking utility. Try something newer.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darthstryk3r;12125728*
> If memory serves me correctly won't both run in 8x mode cause ones slower?


You'll be fine.

Gyro


----------



## crash01

hello guys i changed my computer if anyone needs some measurement or some particular photo, I have the mb in a mobile and I can do everything without problems


----------



## Gyro

Damn my gtx 460 started artifacting.








Tried different drivers,sys restore to no avail.
Popped in my 9800 gt,works fine.
RMA in progress

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;12137593*
> Damn my gtx 460 started artifacting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried different drivers,sys restore to no avail.
> Popped in my 9800 gt,works fine.
> RMA in progress
> 
> Gyro


That sucks I noticed the other day while racing dirt 2 that I was getting some wierd green flashes on the screen every once in a while. I might be having an issue as well but just not as obvious as artifacting so to say.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


That sucks I noticed the other day while racing dirt 2 that I was getting some wierd green flashes on the screen every once in a while. I might be having an issue as well but just not as obvious as artifacting so to say.










My X1900GT, a Sapphire card, actually would do these sorts of things and eventually my Samsung monitor ended up with stuck pixels. I thought the monitor was bad and I was pissed. Eventually the card started getting even sicker and I had to have it RMA'd. Once the card was replaced, it no longer had the stuck pixels!!!

I don't know if this contributed, but I was overclocking that card using ATITOOLs at the time. The card probably was running very hot and may contributed to early life failure, but I can't be totally sure.

I have not had problems since.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks gr8sho. I actually do overclock my gpu's from 725 to 865 for [email protected] and I useually leave the overclock there when I game. I think I'll turn the overclocks off and run them at default after this January fold-a-thong is finished just to see if I still get any of those weird anomalies while I'm gaming.


----------



## Gyro

Mine has been running stock all along.
All was normal,have not really stressed it since before xmas,just opened a pic in windows and boom pixie dust everywhere.








Fired up atitool and immediately filled the spinning cube with yellow.








I tried taking a ss but it was to pixilated to even recognize.









Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Kind of makes me wonder what would of happened if I did go w/the ASUS Top blue 460's


----------



## Gyro

That's the first thing asus or otherwise that I've ever had to RMA.
Been lucky I guess.
The RMA request was as smooth as butter.








It's all boxed up now and ready ship first thing in the morning.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

They can take a while some times to get your RMA processed, tested and sent back to you. Some times they try to send you your same DOA crap back to you. Just a fair warning from my personal experience in the past.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


They can take a while some times to get your RMA processed, tested and sent back to you. Some times they try to send you your same DOA crap back to you. Just a fair warning from my personal experience in the past.


Let me add to this as well. Sapphire had warned me it would take time to deal with the RMA as it happened around Christmas-time IIRC. It took even longer than than they told me and I was really getting pissed at them. I think they had one guy in Raleigh doing all of this testing. Finally I was told, yup, the card can't be fixed and they shipped me a new one. I was not happy with the length of time the process took, but I was glad they gave me a working card back. I had bought this brand specifically because it had a 2yr warranty. I don't know anymore in which company to put my faith in should I need to invoke the warranty


----------



## xtac_inside

hey guys, since i got that nuctua cooler, i decided to start pushing my rig.

I tested cpu stability, currently [email protected] 1.536. voltage at 1.52 is not stable, it's going between 1.50-1.52. and 1.536 is the least voltage to get it stable.
this was at 200fsb, all stock except multi and vcore.

I then checked my ram, it's corsair xms2(800) but the one with no heatspreaders so i decided to leave it at 888mhz. determined the stable voltage at 1.9(1.8stock) might even go higher, but this is the milestone i'm testing.

I tested fsb(up to 250), cpu to nb voltage and other things.

Currently i'm running at
4ghz, 222x18, 
cpu to nb stock voltage 
[email protected] 888mhz, default timings
pci-e upped to 2725(2500stock,~10%increase) stock volts.

temps are looking good, idle of a 34-36, max load(prime95) cores at 52,and cpu at 63 max. 52 is the peak, usually it's at 50-51core and 59-60cpu

I was always only paying attencion to the "core"temps and not the "cpu" value. i get the cpu temps from everest. Should i be worried about that value? core values match with every program i use.

The weird thing is that cpu voltage is not stable! if i set it to 1.52 after some stressing it drops to 1.504. If i set it to 1.536 it goes between 1.536 and 1.52 after some stressing. Any ideas on this one?

validation
i'm currently running prime95, might stop at around 14-16 hours.

edit: it seems that after a few hours in prime95, that vcore sliding from 1.536 to 1.52 causes one thread in prime95 to give an error. i upped the voltage from bios one notch (to 1.5125) and i now get a 1.551-1.536 in cpu-z. everest shows 1.54. those voltages are in the red zone, but my temps are still under 53. What's your opinion in this? will it be ok, voltage-wise? wouldn't want to fry anything


----------



## Gyro

First I would put the pci-e clock back to 2500,it does not like/help to be oc'd.
Try raising the cpu-nb Ht volts to 1.25v.
Core temps are ok.
The vcore decrease you have is called vdroop and happens with all boards,some are worse than others.
Your,s is not bad.
As for running those clocks and volts 24/7,do you need the 4.0 24/7?
If you can get 3.8 with less than 1.5 vcore you would not notice a difference in performance(unless benching) and would be easier on the whole system.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## xtac_inside

Gyro thanks for the fast reply.

yeah you're right, i don't need those clocks 24/7 i just wanted to make a high stable profile, just to be there.. Didn't try raising cpu-nb to 1.25. it might help

i didn't like those voltages, even if temps were low. I now dropped vcore a notch to 1.520(cpu-z,everest) lowered multi to 17.5 and upped fsb to 225. ~3940mhz

i'm now running prime95 for 30minutes, so far it's ok. OCing might behave kinda weird, because i have my video card, in the second pci-e slot. that's why i tried raising that one a bit.

If i see it's stable here, i might raise that fsb 1-2 more mhz, and see what comes out of it. Or drop that voltage until i get the lowest stable

up to 3.9ghz it's real easy. but 3.9 to 4.0 is a huge difference :-/

edit: i believe i had it at 3.8 stable with 1.39-1.42V was really cool also
edit#2: OCing is an addiction!


----------



## Vyker

Hey guys,

Quick one, would a SATA III drive work on this board?

Thanks


----------



## crash01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vyker*


Hey guys,

Quick one, would a SATA III drive work on this board?

Thanks


This MB havent AHCI, i dont know if sata3 works, but if works goes in IDE-mode. 
I had an SSD on m2n32sli


----------



## xtac_inside

i run that prime95 for several hours and it's stable. benchmarks good,temps good and memtest86 is good too.
this is the validation

Now i'm thinking on whether to up the fsb a few mhz, or to lower the voltage.
if i can lower the vcore and get it stable, i'll hold to it as a 24/7.

will try lowering vcore for now. 
man those stability tests+memtest take forever...

edit. lowered vcore one notch, and prime95 got thread error in 10minutes. bah..
raised vcore again one notch(to the previous one) and vcore stayed the same, i will probably have to raise it again, and then it will be too much. Damn this "high tech".. i need a hammer

any ideas on how to get a more stable vcore?
i have to raise a few and then drop a few, to get to the one i want. and it's tricky :-/
wish that mobo option was accurate.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtac_inside*


Gyro thanks for the fast reply.

yeah you're right, i don't need those clocks 24/7 i just wanted to make a high stable profile, just to be there.. Didn't try raising cpu-nb to 1.25. it might help

i didn't like those voltages, even if temps were low. I now dropped vcore a notch to 1.520(cpu-z,everest) lowered multi to 17.5 and upped fsb to 225. ~3940mhz

i'm now running prime95 for 30minutes, so far it's ok. OCing might behave kinda weird, because i have my video card, in the second pci-e slot. that's why i tried raising that one a bit.

If i see it's stable here, i might raise that fsb 1-2 more mhz, and see what comes out of it. Or drop that voltage until i get the lowest stable

up to 3.9ghz it's real easy. but 3.9 to 4.0 is a huge difference :-/

edit: i believe i had it at 3.8 stable with 1.39-1.42V was really cool also
edit#2: OCing is an addiction!


I agree with you about the addiction part. Given that the M2N32 is over 4 years old, there isn't much new to learn really if you already know how to overclock. It becomes more a matter of how to maximize performance through proper parts selection. The value of the thread to me was learn what was already known. For instance, the board easily runs over 300MHz and I was unaware of that, and that's really cool if you can do it. To get there, you need the right RAM.

As and aside, I have become more suspicious of RAM that does not have heat spreaders, if your goal is to push FSB speed. I will know more conclusively one I complete an experiment early next week. If the experiment fails, I still know that good DRAM is a necessity.

Running the 965BE over 1.5V caused me to pause. Is it your intent to run at this voltage often? Seems that this is the upper range of what AMD specifies.

In my situation here, I've run my 965BE with HTref @ 300MHz, Vcore = 1.4V and CPU running at 4GHz. I've validated the run using OCCT. This is a nice tool because it monitors temps and voltage while running the stress test.


----------



## xtac_inside

Quote:



In my situation here, I've run my 965BE with HTref @ 300MHz, Vcore = 1.4V and CPU running at 4GHz. I've validated the run using OCCT. This is a nice tool because it monitors temps and voltage while running the stress test.


i'm using occt too, sometimes, but the good thing about prime95 is that it tells you if there is a thread error. In occt you might have a thread error but you won't notice if you don't get a blue screen.

And if you get thread errors, then you might get some important files corrupted. If you want to test for benchmark stability, occt is good. but for 100% stability, i run prime95, everest in background for temps, and sometimes even unzipping large files at the same time. That one gives blue screens easier









But you are right, i re-evaluated my point of view about this OC. There is not much gain in performance and i don't want to look at those temps all of the time







I will stick to what gyro said. gonna settle at the 38XX range and take it easy








And yeah those modules without heatsinks are the weak spot of the chain. Raising them above 0.1V is risky. so 1.9v would be my limit.

1.5XX volts was high, but my temps were good, in a few months though ambient will raise and so will those. so it's not really good. and even if my temps were ok, that much current eats the cpu over time








oh well


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtac_inside;12165034*
> But you are right, i re-evaluated my point of view about this OC. There is not much gain in performance and i don't want to look at those temps all of the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will stick to what gyro said. gonna settle at the 38XX range and take it easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah those modules without heatsinks are the weak spot of the chain. Raising them above 0.1V is risky. so 1.9v would be my limit.


Have you considered some of the other suggestions folks have made to try and push the FSB higher by raising the NB voltage? If you're looking for more visible performance gain, that's a good place to harvest. You may end up still having to something about the RAM bottleneck


----------



## xtac_inside

yeah i tried boosting fsb, but not to the limits, stopped at 250, just to see the difference in benchmarks. wasn't bad









well the point is that there is nothing i can't run at full settings now, and to raise mobo, i would have to install new thermal paste in every mobo sink, and install custom sinks to my ram(cpu cooler is on top) i'm bored for that now. maybe when crisis 3 or 4 comes out lol

this thread is a paradise of information though.. Before installing the phenomII here, i almost didn't know anything about OCing. I'm still an OC noob, but better from where i started xD
thanks guys


----------



## N2Gaming

Is there any one in here running the GTX 460's in SLI on this mobo yet?

I just installed a Ph II X4 940 BE and 2x MSI Cyclone GTX 460 768MB in SLI and while my brother was playing dirt 2 against me on this M2N32 system w/the 460's in sli the drivers crashed and he was ejected from the game.

I'm just trying to find out if any one else has had any sli issues on thie mobo w/the GTX 460's.


----------



## crash01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Is there any one in here running the GTX 460's in SLI on this mobo yet?

I just installed a Ph II X4 940 BE and 2x MSI Cyclone GTX 460 768MB in SLI and while my brother was playing dirt 2 against me on this M2N32 system w/the 460's in sli the drivers crashed and he was ejected from the game.

I'm just trying to find out if any one else has had any sli issues on thie mobo w/the GTX 460's.


http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=129735

but has m2n-sli mobo


----------



## N2Gaming

Thank you. I'll have to PM him later if he don't chime in on this subject after a while.


----------



## PhenomIIX4

Hey people, I'm a total noob at overclocking - but I have a different question:
I bought the AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 955 (Mainboard: M2N-SLI-DELUXE) but I have a problem:
I only get 800MHZ. I used BIOS 5001 but it was at 800MHZ. Then I tried to use BIOS 1804: AMD unknown processor model - 800MHZ 
Cool'n'Quiet is disabled and windows7 energy settings are correct - What to do? CAuse on the first page some people with the same mainboard+cpu have it working..

Please help


----------



## xtac_inside

Quote:



I'm just trying to find out if any one else has had any sli issues on thie mobo w/the GTX 460's.


N2G check if he has the 260.99 drivers. Me and my friend have the 295gtx(2cards) and it occasionaly crashes and auto-reload. Happens really rare to me so i still have them, but it is reported in other forums as well.
I think the direct previous version also did it. No any other before them.

Now, for those interested, this is *realy important*.
I was testing Vcore today, and i found this.
If you lower your Vcore and activate core offset +0,2v then you get an *extremely stable* core voltage compared with offset not activated.
In low range voltage i get a fluctuation of 0.00xV and in volts close to 1.5 i get a fluctuation as high as 0.016V(edit. if, i get one, at some points cpu-z shows zero fluctuation). much better than before.

Now all bios vcore scales work better. +1 notch gives 1notch higher, compared to when i had to up it 2 notches to get an increase.

So if you want to go for higher clocks, it is important to activate your core offset. This is what happens to me, i suppose it's the same with other m2n32 dlx. 
I tested it because i heard that another board with similar architecture, when offset is enabled some 8-something system is auto-activated to enable more stable voltages. Dunno if this is the case here, but for me it works







)


----------



## xtac_inside

got it from "txtmstrjoe" in this forum

Quote:



I'm not familiar with the M2N32-SLI Deluxe, but if it's anything like its S939 sister, the A8N32-SLI Deluxe, your motherboard also has an 8-phase voltage regulation system. On the A8N32-SLI Deluxe, enabling a similar setting (it's called "CPU Voltage Overvolt") adds that same amount of voltage (.2V) AND activates the 8-phase voltage regulation system, which ostensibly improves and stabilizes power delivery to the CPU.

With the A8N32-SLI, it didn't produce any advantageous results, to be perfectly honest. My advice: If you have no issues with voltage control on your M2N32-SLI Deluxe, I wouldn't bother enabling it. However, the best way to really know what it does is to test. Just be mindful that it does increase voltage output, so don't be haphazard with your initial VCore setting (say your target VCore is 1.35V; your initial setting should therefore be reduced to 1.15V, since the CPU VCore Offset setting will add .2V to the VCore).


I tested it, and i am amazed of how much the vcore improved.
it is a *MUST* for high clocks stability

*edit* please someone else test it and confirm this. If it works, sticky it, glue it, and post it on you refrigerator. I was crashing above 4ghz because of high vcore fluctuations. now i believe it will be much easier


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhenomIIX4*


Hey people, I'm a total noob at overclocking - but I have a different question:
I bought the AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 955 (Mainboard: M2N-SLI-DELUXE) but I have a problem:
I only get 800MHZ. I used BIOS 5001 but it was at 800MHZ. Then I tried to use BIOS 1804: AMD unknown processor model - 800MHZ 
Cool'n'Quiet is disabled and windows7 energy settings are correct - What to do? CAuse on the first page some people with the same mainboard+cpu have it working..

Please help










Welcome PhenomIIX4,

Do you have the nvtools installed?

Gyro


----------



## PhenomIIX4

Do u mean nTune? I installed it and on desktop it's calles 'Performance' - There is no point where I can set CPU properties..
Maybe I have to downgrade the BIOS to 5001? Cause atm I'm at 1804 which don't know which processor I have...


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtac_inside*


got it from "txtmstrjoe" in this forum

I tested it, and i am amazed of how much the vcore improved.
it is a *MUST* for high clocks stability

*edit* please someone else test it and confirm this. If it works, sticky it, glue it, and post it on you refrigerator. I was crashing above 4ghz because of high vcore fluctuations. now i believe it will be much easier


That is some very interesting stuff.
I'll try it on my M4N98td-evo it has some terrible vdroop.

Thanks for posting.

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhenomIIX4*


Do u mean nTune? I installed it and on desktop it's calles 'Performance' - There is no point where I can set CPU properties..
Maybe I have to downgrade the BIOS to 5001? Cause atm I'm at 1804 which don't know which processor I have...


Yes you will need to go back to bios 5001.

Gyro


----------



## PhenomIIX4

Ok... Then I'll do this now and write again when it's done.

Done. Now I have 5001 BIOS.


----------



## PhenomIIX4

What do I have to do now?
---------------------------------
Ooops... Sorry for doublepost. Please merge.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhenomIIX4*


Ok... Then I'll do this now and write again when it's done.

Done. Now I have 5001 BIOS.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhenomIIX4*


What do I have to do now?
---------------------------------
Ooops... Sorry for doublepost. Please merge.


I take you have read the install instructions on the first page?

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhenomIIX4*


Hey people, I'm a total noob at overclocking - but I have a different question:
I bought the AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 955 (Mainboard: M2N-SLI-DELUXE) but I have a problem:
I only get 800MHZ. I used BIOS 5001 but it was at 800MHZ. Then I tried to use BIOS 1804: AMD unknown processor model - 800MHZ 
Cool'n'Quiet is disabled and windows7 energy settings are correct - What to do? CAuse on the first page some people with the same mainboard+cpu have it working..

Please help










Have you downloaded Nvidia system tools and changed the CPU multiplier?


----------



## PhenomIIX4

The interesting thing is: I can't change the multiplier to any higher value than 4.0 - But my CPU is blackedition: It has this OPN: HDZ955FBGMBOX


----------



## Tirade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhenomIIX4*


The interesting thing is: I can't change the multiplier to any higher value than 4.0 - But my CPU is blackedition: It has this OPN: HDZ955FBGMBOX


You have to change your CPU Multiplier in BIOS to 16,17 or 18 (depending on what multiplier you want), then it allows you to change to that number in Ntools instead of 4.0

All this information is on the 1st page and you also have to disable some bios functions also. Please refer to that thread and you will be good to go.

RE: Step 4 in AM3 install process -

4. CPU BIOS SETUP - FIRST TIME

just a quick check so you can get into windows and start getting the chip running 100%. Boot up and go into your BIOS, Go to the system tools tab and system config, this is where all your overclocking options are (as im sure you already know: D) now use the following settings and leave the rest.

- Change the Settings to Manual so you can adjust the CPU

- Change the CPU Voltage to at LEAST 1.33v

- Change the RAM Voltage to 2.1v (If you don't know your RAM Voltage leave on AUTO)

- Change the Multi to x16

Leave everything else on Auto.

Save & Exit and boot into Windows


----------



## xtac_inside

edited. a much better description is given above. sorry for this post :-/

well since i made a post. while testing, My Vcore is 100% stable at 1.488V with no Vdroop(cpu-z), stable at 3890mhz. core offset enabled


----------



## PhenomIIX4

When I try to set the multiplier to 16.0x I get a bluescreen.... I guess the CPU is undervolted with BIOS auto function... What is the default voltage of my 955? (First I want to get a stable system and then I think I'm trying to overclock mine







)

Edit: noob mistake xD Now I'll try it with 1.33v ^^
AFAIK the standard voltage is 1.350v?

Trying it now with 1.350v and 16x - Wish me luck


----------



## xtac_inside

you default is 1.320V. you can see it here

because the value you select through bios is not the same you get, select a value from bios (ex.1.30v), save and exit and then get into bios again, and see what you got in system monitor. 
If it's not the one you want change it and do that same


----------



## PhenomIIX4

Changed it to 1.350v in BIOS and it seems stable at 3.214GHZ









Strangte... Win7 still says Processor score: 3.6 Oo


----------



## xtac_inside

the 1.35 setting in bios could give you up to 1.37-1.39 actual voltage.
Check it in bios, or use cpu-z(highly recommended) to be sure.

at stock speeds you can undervolt it(check the page i gave you) and have lower temps and a more silent cpu cooler. or you could check what is the max oc you can get with your stock voltage. but don't select higher voltage without a reason, as it doesn't offer anything actually except higher temperatures.


----------



## PhenomIIX4

Core voltage is only 1.23v - is it enough?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1623828


----------



## xtac_inside

according to underclockers site, it should be enough. download a prime95 and OCCTPT to run a stress test for a couple of hours

if not, raise it a notch, and repeat


----------



## PhenomIIX4

Just did a very short test (6mins) with OCCT (Linpack) and cpu temp was 51Â° - Is this too much or good?


----------



## Gyro

Ya that's good,you don't want it higher than 60c, but I would run a longer test.
Glad you got it sorted








Gyro


----------



## PhenomIIX4

Jzst one more thing: How to enable auto-set for CPU frequency on startup? After closing nTune I got a message with auto-apply and said yes but I don't get 3.3GHZ







I have to set it manually...

Think I solved it now: saved the profile (Doh^^)

One more thing: What is better:
set HT bus speed to 210 (from200)
or set multiplier to 16.5?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhenomIIX4*


Jzst one more thing: How to enable auto-set for CPU frequency on startup? After closing nTune I got a message with auto-apply and said yes but I don't get 3.3GHZ







I have to set it manually...

Think I solved it now: saved the profile (Doh^^)


Ya, save as profile and under new rule set it to start with windows.

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhenomIIX4;12175659*
> Jzst one more thing: How to enable auto-set for CPU frequency on startup? After closing nTune I got a message with auto-apply and said yes but I don't get 3.3GHZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to set it manually...
> 
> Think I solved it now: saved the profile (Doh^^)
> 
> One more thing: What is better:
> set HT bus speed to 210 (from200)
> or set multiplier to 16.5?


It depends on the rest of your hardware.

Could you go here http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem and fill it in the best you can.

Thanks

Gyro


----------



## PhenomIIX4

Filled it best I could.


----------



## The Fryer

PhenomIIX4: i would recommend just using the multiplier to oc it.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;12178010*
> PhenomIIX4: i would recommend just using the multiplier to oc it.


Is that because of the differences between the M2N and the M2N32? I would have thought that a more proper answer to that question is that in order to improve overall system performance, increasing the speed of the mainboard for a CPU with unlocked multiplier would be the more correct answer for someone wanting to setup their system.


----------



## N2Gaming

IMO what ever works best for the group of hardware is what works best. Some systems are faster at the keyboard and in games just by overclocking w/the multipliers while others are faster by FSB overclocking and others are faster w/a combonation of the two. I always try to use a cobo of the two in order to reach my max systems overall speed and stability.

Thanks for the info on the drivers x. I think it might of been a low Vid issue causing his GPU's and Drivers to crash IDK. Still testing atm.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;12178802*
> Is that because of the differences between the M2N and the M2N32? I would have thought that a more proper answer to that question is that in order to improve overall system performance, increasing the speed of the mainboard for a CPU with unlocked multiplier would be the more correct answer for someone wanting to setup their system.


nope not because of the difference. i will list my reasoning for you.

1. you have a little bit faster stock cpu than i do, my cpu runs at 3.0ghz stock. i burn through any program/game i do on mine without hitting 100% cpu usage. {except smp [email protected] that is design to max out any cpu.}

2. your cpu as it is at 3.2ghz will put out more than your 9800gt/x1900gt can, and will utilize 100% of you card without even breaking a sweat.

3. i have tried oc by multi, and by buss, while the oc by buss speed makes thing a little but snappier the oc by multi is faster by core speed.. i don't know how else to describe this, but oc by buss and bench, then oc to the same by multi, the multi will actually out perform. not only in throughput but in temp on over all system parts like NB, CPU.

maybe this will help you see my point a little. if not its cool.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;12180510*
> nope not because of the difference. i will list my reasoning for you.
> 
> 1. you have a little bit faster stock cpu than i do, my cpu runs at 3.0ghz stock. i burn through any program/game i do on mine without hitting 100% cpu usage. {except smp [email protected] that is design to max out any cpu.}
> 
> 2. your cpu as it is at 3.2ghz will put out more than your 9800gt/x1900gt can, and will utilize 100% of you card without even breaking a sweat.
> 
> 3. i have tried oc by multi, and by buss, while the oc by buss speed makes thing a little but snappier the oc by multi is faster by core speed.. i don't know how else to describe this, but oc by buss and bench, then oc to the same by multi, the multi will actually out perform. not only in throughput but in temp on over all system parts like NB, CPU.
> 
> maybe this will help you see my point a little. if not its cool.


It's all good. We are here to share experiences and learn.

I too think I may have been light on my explanation. What I was trying to say is that by doing the combo route, meaning both via increasing the HTref base, AND the CPU multiplier, each component benefits from running at higher speed.

By way of example.

I can run with HTref at 200MHz, and 20x CPU clock. In this case the CPU is at 4GHz and the M2N is at stock speed. This is good.

If I run HTref at 300MHz, and 13.5X CPU clock multi, the processor is still up at the 4GHz range, but now FSB is running faster as is the whole M2N subsystem, by a factor of 67%. I think this is better, right?

I should further point out that the DRAM speed is being set to try and run at least in the 800MHz range or higher depending on fast these parts can be overclocked. From experience, el cheapo memory will not allow much in the way of help here and will be the limiter of how high HTref can be pushed.

Hope this was better explanation.

C


----------



## The Fryer

hmm, i will do some testing tomorrow and see how well that works out on the m2n-sli. but if memory serve's me right, i noticed little increase in performance from the ht bus, but a lot when multi was increased.

ht bus: windows loaded a bit slower by one a few sec, but when running programs it would open them faster but once they was open they seem to almost slow down a bit.

multi. system boot and windows loads faster, programs to a little longer to open, but ran faster when using them.

but i will check tomarrow when i get home and see what my board will do.. maybe make a graph or two for it with the test's i run.


----------



## Melodylab

Hi folks,

I'm at a complete loss of what is going on on my trusty machine, and definitely need your help. Here is what's going on:

- Don't see the cores in Nvidia System Tools - > Device Settings
- The CPU frequency is showing up as 3,517 and the multiplier is set to 17.5x in Bios 5001

The good news: It USED to work flawlesssly, until one of my memory modules died one day causing my system to go completely dead, no post, and in the process of figuring out what happened I reset the Bios to default, found the culprit, and things were fine untill...

The bad: I booted up to discover that I'm back to 800x4.0x which sucked.

I've tried everything I can think of. I loaded the latest Bios 5001. I saw postings for the 2209 ver of Bios - but that's only for M2N32 SLI Deluxe, I only have M2N SLI Deluxe.

I had reinstalled whatever version of Nvidia tools I had, went back to system tools 6.05. No change.

Every time I go to to the "Device Settings" I see the CPU, but no longer get my little drop-down menu to adjust the multiplier for each of the 4 cores.

For a split second, I sometimes can see the drop down menu at the initial launch of the app, but then it instantly disappears and I am back to zero.

My BIOS is set to Manual with the Multiplier set to 17.5 (setting it to other numbers really didn't make a difference).

HEEEEELLLLLPPPP!

The first person to successfully help me troubleshoot it will receive a digital copy of my CD. Sounds like music to your ears?


----------



## N2Gaming

Melodylab. There are a few things that come to mind right off the top of my head. Do you have C n Q disabled in the bios. You will need that disabled. Next you will need to make sure your windows instalation is set to run in performance mode. Last but not least you need to go here and fill in our sig hardware so we know more about what you have and how best to help you.

I got the M2N32 SLi Deluxe worked out w/the GTX 460's. I think it was a very weak PSU. The system would run fine and he could play games in single player mode but once online the servers would kick him or he would get disconnected. It makes no sense to me that the PSU would allow the system to run just fine but not perform as it should 100% in Games.

Once the PSU was swopped out I decided to give it a go at the OC w/the Ph II X4 940 BE like the one you have Fryer. I'll give you a CPU-Z link in a while, my bro is racing Dirt 2 atm.

Now iirc the FSB is set at 250, CPU multi x14, RAM is set at DDR2-800, HT multi at 4x and I did turn the 8+2 Phase PWM on giving me core volts of 1.39v in windows before any loads. Thanks for reminding me x.

All those setting gives me a Core clock of 3.5GHz NB clock of 2000MHz HT clock of 1000MHz and RAM spd of DDR2-1120 1000 5-5-5-15-21-2T W/my corsair XMS2 DDR2-1066/PC-8500 2x2 kit. I get just under 8K read spd in UE 5.0.

The system runs pretty good like that. I have not run many test's other than running P95 x64 on all 4 cores while running the Dirt 2 benchmark tool to determine the FPS the GPU settings were getting. I have it getting 61.x Avg and 60.x Min. Not all maxed out settings mind you but good enough to enjoy the view and scenerie as he races by it.









I may end up trying to push the FSB a little more to get my NB clocks a little higher like in the 22-2400MHz range and see how it performs like that. That's if I can get my ram to play well w/the FSB speeds that will be required for those NB speeds.


----------



## The Fryer

nice N2, if you have the new msi afterburner installed you should be able to set it to show gpu usage and see if you are using 100% of your gpu's. in benchmarks i can hit 100% but in games i have seen 90% max, whats with 2x 9800gt and everything maxed out.


----------



## Melodylab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;12184131*
> Melodylab. There are a few things that come to mind right off the top of my head. Do you have C n Q disabled in the bios. You will need that disabled. Next you will need to make sure your windows instalation is set to run in performance mode. Last but not least you need to go here and fill in our sig hardware so we know more about what you have and how best to help you.


Hi N2Gamging - thanks so much for the quick reply. Cool&Quiet is disabled - the only feature I ever leave on in my system is the "Virtualization" option.

I tried resetting the BIOS to an earlier version - 1804, no change.

I will double-check on the performance mode in Win7, but as a reminder things USED to work flawlessly until my computer died and had to remove memory and re-set BIOS to default. So I'm thinking maybe there is a silly little switch in BIOS that is preventing the NVIDIA Performance tools to adjust the multiplier on the fly.

I've also tried manually setting the VCORE to a higher value like 1.375 but to no effect. I saw it solved Pick's problem 400 post earlier







. Not for me...

Any other thoughts?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melodylab;12183232*
> For a split second, I sometimes can see the drop down menu at the initial launch of the app, but then it instantly disappears and I am back to zero.


The reason this happens is that the system tools (i.e. Nvidia Control Panel) detect some power management option is enabled. As N2G said, make sure that the power option in Windows is set to High Performance. All of the power management features in BIOS need to be set to disabled. With these things done, you will get the multiplier selector in control panel.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;12184131*
> I got the M2N32 SLi Deluxe worked out w/the GTX 460's. I think it was a very weak PSU. The system would run fine and he could play games in single player mode but once online the servers would kick him or he would get disconnected. It makes no sense to me that the PSU would allow the system to run just fine but not perform as it should 100% in Games.


Actually this makes a lot of sense. Running the graphics card in 3D intensive mode draws more of different power (12V) than used for instance to boot up the machine. I have seen this problem before.
Quote:


> Now iirc the FSB is set at 250, CPU multi x14, RAM is set at DDR2-800, HT multi at 4x and I did turn the 8+2 Phase PWM on giving me core volts of 1.39v in windows before any loads. Thanks for reminding me x.
> 
> All those setting gives me a Core clock of 3.5GHz NB clock of 2000MHz HT clock of 1000MHz and RAM spd of DDR2-1120 5-5-5-15-21-2T W/my corsair XMS2 DDR2-1066/PC-8500 2x2 kit. I get just under 8K read spd in UE 5.0.
> 
> I may end up trying to push the FSB a little more to get my NB clocks a little higher like in the 22-2400MHz range and see how it performs like that. That's if I can get my ram to play well w/the FSB speeds that will be required for those NB speeds.


I'm running my machine almost exactly as you describe. I am running 16X clocks, but RAM is set to DDR2-667 since these parts are not able to go into higher territory. FSB is 2000MHz.

Since you already have HT @4X, and better RAM, you SHOULD be able to get HTref up to 300MHz which would of course also increase the FSB speed. I am operating under the assumption that running the system at those speeds is highly desirable if stable.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;12185481*
> nice N2, if you have the new msi afterburner installed you should be able to set it to show gpu usage and see if you are using 100% of your gpu's. in benchmarks i can hit 100% but in games i have seen 90% max, whats with 2x 9800gt and everything maxed out.


I just got the system running good w/the 460's in SLI. What exactly are you looking to get out of 2 9800 GT's in SLI? Oh I need to bump that thread again. Thanks for reminding me. I may try out 2x 9800 GT OC 512mb cards in this system once I get it all dialled in w/my max overclock.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;12186321*
> Actually this makes a lot of sense. Running the graphics card in 3D intensive mode draws more of different power (12V) than used for instance to boot up the machine. I have seen this problem before..


Took me a few days to work it out. I was use to having hard lock ups, BSOD's and random reboots when the PSU is not strong enough or dieing on me.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;12186321*
> I'm running my machine almost exactly as you describe. I am running 16X clocks, but RAM is set to DDR2-667 since these parts are not able to go into higher territory. FSB is 2000MHz.
> 
> Since you already have HT @4X, and better RAM, you SHOULD be able to get HTref up to 300MHz which would of course also increase the FSB speed. I am operating under the assumption that running the system at those speeds is highly desirable if stable.


I'm shooting for 275 next. a friend Blitz6804 made a Xcel spread sheet calculator for overclocking which makes it very easy for me to determin all my adjustments for obtaining a specific goal. Now if I can only find that Calculator of his. It's around here some where. N2 goes to look at the OP of this thread.

Edit:

First attempt at DDR2-1120 6-6-6-18-24-2T 3.5GHz cpu, HT 1120 & NB 2240 No Problem it booted right into windows on my very 1st attemp. Everest Ultimate is reading 85xx read spd's. the read spd jumped up about 700 from an average of 78xx










I think I'll shoot for 300 HTT now. Just to see how high I can actually get this thing to boot into windows.









Edit 2: HERE IS THE OC CALCULATOR

I'm still testing my vantage scores.


----------



## Melodylab

gr8sho and N2Gaming- you guys ROCK. Can't say "thank you" enough. The power management was the culprit - even though I had already had it set earlier a High Performance, after the removal of memory something has changed and it reverted to BALANCED state. Changing it back to high performance fixed the issue, and I'm BACK AT FULL SPEED again - I can access the core multipliers.

You saved a great motherboard, and given it a few more years of life (I was "this close" to biting the bullet and buying a new mb.).

Will send you a private msg in a moment.









Thanks again guys.


----------



## N2Gaming

This kind of makes we wonder if the C n Q is actually working as it should on these mobo's. I know I am able to clock my sig rig down to under 1000MHz at 0.9xx volts and keep my over all system temps down while doing so. This is another great feature of my 460's. They down clock as well.









You are welcome Melodylab


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Melodylab*


gr8sho and N2Gaming- you guys ROCK. Can't say "thank you" enough. The power management was the culprit - even though I had already had it set earlier a High Performance, after the removal of memory something has changed and it reverted to BALANCED state. Changing it back to high performance fixed the issue, and I'm BACK AT FULL SPEED again - I can access the core multipliers.

You saved a great motherboard, and given it a few more years of life (I was "this close" to biting the bullet and buying a new mb.).

Will send you a private msg in a moment.









Thanks again guys.


You're welcome, Andy. And thanks for the CD.

I'll put in a plug for Andy Sikorski. He has released a music CD named Reverie. I happen to like this style of music. Nice work.

I also sent you a PM reply, but do tell us if you choose to venture into OC with that watercooler of yours.

Cheers,
C


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I think I'll shoot for 300 HTT now. Just to see how high I can actually get this thing to boot into windows.










I see no reason you shouldn't be able to hit 300. I take it you don't need NVTools to set the CPU multi, right? Those of us with AM3 processors can't do that (yet). I was able to run my board at 300 with 2006 vintage AMP-X PC6400 ram with no problem and hold 4GHz.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


This kind of makes we wonder if the C n Q is actually working as it should on these mobo's. I know I am able to clock my sig rig down to under 1000MHz at 0.9xx volts and keep my over all system temps down while doing so. This is another great feature of my 460's. They down clock as well.









You are welcome Melodylab


I'm sure CnQ was working correctly when I was using it with my X2 4200+ CPU.

How are you using that MSI board? Both with C1E and CnQ?


----------



## Fossil

Well isn't this something... the whole time I've owned this motherboard I thought something was wrong with voltage readings, but now I question the programs I've been using. I just realized Everest Ultimate is the only thing that reads them correctly outside of the BIOS.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


Well isn't this something... the whole time I've owned this motherboard I thought something was wrong with voltage readings, but now I question the programs I've been using. I just realized Everest Ultimate is the only thing that reads them correctly outside of the BIOS.


I haven't used Everest but plan to. When you took that screen shot, were all those monitoring tools running simultaneously? I've read that doing so causes the monitors to give incorrect readings. Nevertheless, I've grown to mistrust HWMonitor. Even CPUZ can't read memory voltage correctly. NVTools has been the only one that has been able to do that for me. And no program to date has given me accurate CPU temps except for ASUS probe.


----------



## gr8sho

Things are quiet here so I thought I would write about said topic.

I suppose the best caption for this situation would be *Caveat Emptor* to a potential overclocker. Frankly the notion of overclocking to the extend that it is possible with these M2N boards wasn't even a consideration for me when I decided to upgrade my 2006 vintage computer to Windows 7 64-bit. I just knew at the time I needed more memory. A processor upgrade wasn't a strong thought, but I had been kicking it around. After all, this was a high-end board back in the day and why not try to extend its life with a new processor. And on top of that, I didn't know that it was possible to buy a processor upgrade with unlocked CPU multiplier to decouple the CPU from the main bus multiplier.

I settled on price and bought some Corsair Value Select ram. For what it was intended, the parts have performed flawlessly and as advertised, so no complaints there. But for overclocking, I eventually learned they couldn't hack it to match what the mainboard was truly capable of. I documented some of my attempts recently.

After the experimentation work was done, I casually asked if heat spreaders would help this ram with performance to push FSB higher than HT=270, and the answer given was perhaps. I decided to test it out for myself and it didn't really cost a lot to try.

The result was less than spectacular with maybe a very marginal improvement in stability, but in no way does the value ram with heat spreader perform as well as the older AMP-X ram. I probably shouldn't overgeneralize this, but nevertheless I thought I would share the experience in case anyone is thinking of doing this.


----------



## N2Gaming

Well at least now you know the difference in value ram and enthusiast's ram. I'm glad you were able to test this out and see for your self vs just listening to what others have to say about it. 1st hand experience is always the best learning tool IMO.


----------



## MRocha

Friends came out yesterday for a new bios X6 will take off this time? I'm super excited because this will set a new course for our MOBO







. follow the link below:

http://www.bios-mods.com/forum/archi...ad-4642-5.html


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MRocha*


Friends came out yesterday for a new bios X6 will take off this time? I'm super excited because this will set a new course for our MOBO







. follow the link below:

http://www.bios-mods.com/forum/archi...ad-4642-5.html


I can't understand why the x6 beta file is larger than all the othe regular bios files.


----------



## The Fryer

nvm i was wrong.


----------



## MRocha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I can't understand why the x6 beta file is larger than all the othe regular bios files.

















I downloaded the bios and the normal size for me came 1024kb. let's hope the tests.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MRocha*


I downloaded the bios and the normal size for me came 1024kb. let's hope the tests.


Good luck w/the test. I hope you don't brick your board.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MRocha*


I downloaded the bios and the normal size for me came 1024kb. let's hope the tests.


Are you going to test this bios with an x6 ?

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## MRocha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Good luck w/the test. I hope you don't brick your board.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Are you going to test this bios with an x6 ?

Good luck

Gyro


Not friends, said only that it would await the outcome of the tests. I'm definitely to change my processor, but I am hoping the test results because they run the X6 1090 will be my choice, otherwise 970 or 975 is my second upgrade option.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MRocha*


Not friends, said only that it would await the outcome of the tests. I'm definitely to change my processor, but I am hoping the test results because they run the X6 1090 will be my choice, otherwise 970 or 975 is my second upgrade option.


CPU-Z validation or it never happened?


----------



## crash01

X6 on m2n32? WOW!

Wait some cpu-z


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


CPU-Z validation or it never happened?


he was telling you he is waiting the outcome of there test's before he trys it, and that he wants to upgrade his cpu to atleast an x4, but an x6 if the test's are good for it.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Oh boy i hope this works out. Ill be looking to put a x6 in this board at some point if it does


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;12241395*
> he was telling you he is waiting the outcome of there test's before he trys it, and that he wants to upgrade his cpu to atleast an x4, but an x6 if the test's are good for it.


I was just hoping he can relay my desire for a CPU-Z if and when it works.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens;12247882*
> Oh boy i hope this works out. Ill be looking to put a x6 in this board at some point if it does


I'm not sure on this but I'm thinking the power regulations on the M2N SLI Deluxe won't be able to handle the wattage requirements of the x6 but keep in mind I've been wrong b4.


----------



## MRocha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I'm not sure on this but I'm thinking the power regulations on the M2N SLI Deluxe won't be able to handle the wattage requirements of the x6 but keep in mind I've been wrong b4.


Friends, I'm one step closer to update my bios, since I compared the code with the original 5002, there was actually part of the code amendment. But I'm waiting for an answer because I was on-site www.bios-mods.com and posted a few points which I think is important before making this decision. I asked about increasing consumption, but still had no answer, it really worries me, but we have several users using 955, 965 and 970 with the same TDP.


----------



## N2Gaming

MRoca I was refering to the M2N not the M2N32


----------



## MRocha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


MRoca I was refering to the M2N not the M2N32










ok, but what do you think of M2N32SLI? can support the consumer?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MRocha*


ok, but what do you think of M2N32SLI? can support the consumer?










Well to be honest the mobo is designed to handle 125w cpu's w/the 8+2 Phase PWM so as long as you/we don't overclock the x6 to much we should technically be able to handle the x6 CPU's


----------



## The Fryer

@N2Gaming i am running the 940BE overclocked on my m2n-sli deluxe, and sli, i dont have any problems with the board getting hot at all, and my vcore is nice and stable, how ever i have the vcore 100mv thing enabled as well.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


@N2Gaming i am running the 940BE overclocked on my m2n-sli deluxe, and sli, i dont have any problems with the board getting hot at all, and my vcore is nice and stable, how ever i have the vcore 100mv thing enabled as well.


 Well I'm not insisting that it will not work. My theory is that it could cause the VRM's to burn out from to much power draw on them from 6 cores. 4 125w overclocked cores is not going to draw as much power as 6 overclocked 125w cores. I have seen several threads and post's about AM3 boards that have native support for X6 CPU's become bricked/Fried from overclocking the x6 CPU's even though they can run the cpu's just fine w/used w/o an overclock.

Source:

Quote:



However, I do not expect the M2N-SLI Deluxe to overclock nearly as well as its nForce 590 SLI partner. There would be little point to ASUS adding expensive features such as an 8-power phase to a motherboard using a mid-range (cheaper) chipset. This being the case, ASUS has not included this feature in their nForce 570 SLI motherboard.

&

Finally, if you do consider yourself as an overclocker or plan on doing some overclocking, the nForce 590 SLI is a must!


----------



## The Fryer

ahhh ok i see. yeah, i didnt think about the extra 2 cores drawing more power as well. good point..

edit: tonight i flashed my 9800gt eco to stock 9800gt clocks and gave it 1.05v to help with the higher clocks. i did notice my mb temps have jumped about 3 deg from the extra power draw, and the card is running 10-12 deg c hotter as well. still way below thermal max so its cool, but i am kind of worried about the extra draw in power through the pci-e socket.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


tonight i flashed my 9800gt eco to stock 9800gt clocks and gave it 1.05v to help with the higher clocks. i did notice my mb temps have jumped about 3 deg from the extra power draw, and the card is running 10-12 deg c hotter as well. still way below thermal max so its cool, but i am kind of worried about the extra draw in power through the pci-e socket.


 I wonder if the extra mobo heat is from the extra heat comming off of your GPU. I know when I use some GPU's that run hotter and vent the heat inwards towards the chips on my mobo the mobo runs a lot hotter than when I run cooler cards that vent their heat out the back or elsewhere rather than over the mobo chipsets. I can see how an increase in the voltage on your 9800GT would increase the heat on the GPU. Question. Does your GPU have a PCIe power plug on it or does it draw all it's power from the PCIe slot ???


----------



## Slink

I have a question. It would be cool to do, but if you actually get the x6 working, would you actually continue to use it in this board? Don't get me wrong, the board is a beast, but it's pretty outdated in the way CPU-RAM linkage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;12254444*
> I wonder if the extra mobo heat is from the extra heat comming off of your GPU. I know when I use some GPU's that run hotter and vent the heat inwards towards the chips on my mobo the mobo runs a lot hotter than when I run cooler cards that vent their heat out the back or elsewhere rather than over the mobo chipsets. I can see how an increase in the voltage on your 9800GT would increase the heat on the GPU. Question. Does your GPU have a PCIe power plug on it or does it draw all it's power from the PCIe slot ???


GOOD questions. I just PM'd him to ask about his GPU cooler, and I forgot I could read his system stats!! LOL oh man, it's been so long that I have reached newb status again. He NEEDS to get a decent GPU cooler. I recently did a nice mod on an Accelero, seen here.


----------



## The Fryer

yes it is the one that gets its full power from the pci-e slot. even with the 10 deg difference it only runs 68-69*C max. i have 2 110cfm fans in the front of my case and basicly an open back. the air dont have a chance to get into everything else. i dont realy think i need a new cooler, i will change out TIM on it later and clean it out good and see if that helps. been a few weeks sense i have clean it last so that might help a little.


----------



## Vyker

Hey guys,

Me again









Looking at getting a SSD drive, is there full support for them on this board?

With TRIM and ACHI etc?

Any success stories on this thread?

Thanks
Vyker


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vyker;12256805*
> Hey guys,
> 
> Me again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at getting a SSD drive, is there full support for them on this board?
> 
> With TRIM and ACHI etc?
> 
> Any success stories on this thread?
> 
> Thanks
> Vyker


I had on m2n32-sli an Corsair F60.
M2n32sli, havent AHCI or TRIM or other.

So, ssd will be "slow" but always more fast than an HDD.
If u can, go for SSD


----------



## ziognu

hi @ all,
i have 1 problem:
my config:

asus m2n32-sli deluxe wireless edi. BIOS 5002
ram 4gb(4x1gb) corsair dhx xms2 6400 @ 800mhx 4-4-4-12 2.1v
phenom 2 x4 965 125w black edition
ati hd 5770
os: windows xp 64 bit

i did all step into guide and now cpuz recognizes the exacts values.
but when i try to open sat tv on my pc it freezes every 2 sec , so i did 3dbench06
and it freezes at cpu's test.
can you help me ?

*validation cpuz

3dbench2006 result *


----------



## The Fryer

well on the cpu test you will only get 1-2 fps. it will look like it is stuttering bad. i would say try reinstalling your sat tv program. i had about the same problem with my win tv card, but mine was because i was using an older program for it.


----------



## N2Gaming

z have you tried running Memtest86+ to make sure your ram is not defective & stable?

Do you know if your PSU is not defective?

Have you uninstalled any Dual core optimizers if you had any installed?

What are the temperatures of all your componants?


----------



## ziognu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;12266402*
> z have you tried running Memtest86+ to make sure your ram is not defective & stable?
> 
> Do you know if your PSU is not defective?
> 
> Have you uninstalled any Dual core optimizers if you had any installed?
> 
> What are the temperatures of all your componants?


seems it was a tv signal cable. Now it work good.
is it normal getting 1-2 fps at cpu test?

my ram setting: is 800mhz 4-4-4-12 2.1v (guaranteed by corsair)
i havent tryed memtest
i have a corsair tx 650w bought less than 1 years ago and work perfectly.
i havent optimizers.
temp is around 45°.
do you know others tests to see if cpu work perfectly? ty


----------



## The Fryer

Tonight i had a 21oz drink next to my computer.. my son and i was playing, he is 5. he bumped my desk hard and the drink went over into my case.. my case is on its side, and has air vents as well.. {have been using it for measurements for my new case in my sig that i am making}.. it all of a sudden powers off instantly... so i turn off the psu and rip all cables out the back of it and instantly dissemble.

upon opening it i find drink over my video cards, mobo, ram, cpu socket area.. i am flipping out thinking oh $#!^ what have i done.. i take everything out and go to my kitchen. run my air hose in the door from my garage.. using hot water i wash everything. mind you i have everything apart. all heat sinks, cpu, cards everything that had a screw in it i took apart.

i washed everything but the cpu. but i did clean it well. then i blew out everything with my air compressor. then i set oven to 170 and bake everything for 20 min to evap all water. i let it all cool for 30 min after and started putting all the peaces back together with artic silver ceramic.

after all was done and put back into my computer i step away and have my wife push the power button. i was in fear of it never working again.. and well no such luck. it booted to bios. i set all my timmeing and oc back up, save and reboot into windows.. load everest and notice everything is running way cooler and less power fluctuation on my 12v rail.

i think the upper transistor's or mosfets had bad tim on them. and the tim was really hard to get off and cleaned off everything. it actually seems more responsive now. i have been running line x for about 1 hr now and not one problem. yaaay m2n-sli deluxe for being so durable to my abuse.


----------



## Vyker

Thats a great story The Fryer!

Can't believe A) that it would survive and B) that you could cook pcb's!









Well done!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ziognu*


seems it was a tv signal cable. Now it work good.
is it normal getting 1-2 fps at cpu test?

my ram setting: is 800mhz 4-4-4-12 2.1v (guaranteed by corsair)
i havent tryed memtest
i have a corsair tx 650w bought less than 1 years ago and work perfectly.
i havent optimizers.
temp is around 45Â°.
do you know others tests to see if cpu work perfectly? ty


Yes it is normal to get 1-2 fps during cpu test.
Prime95 is a good test ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p95v264.zip

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


Tonight i had a 21oz drink next to my computer.. my son and i was playing, he is 5. he bumped my desk hard and the drink went over into my case.. my case is on its side, and has air vents as well.. {have been using it for measurements for my new case in my sig that i am making}.. it all of a sudden powers off instantly... so i turn off the psu and rip all cables out the back of it and instantly dissemble.

upon opening it i find drink over my video cards, mobo, ram, cpu socket area.. i am flipping out thinking oh $#!^ what have i done.. i take everything out and go to my kitchen. run my air hose in the door from my garage.. using hot water i wash everything. mind you i have everything apart. all heat sinks, cpu, cards everything that had a screw in it i took apart.

i washed everything but the cpu. but i did clean it well. then i blew out everything with my air compressor. then i set oven to 170 and bake everything for 20 min to evap all water. i let it all cool for 30 min after and started putting all the peaces back together with artic silver ceramic.

after all was done and put back into my computer i step away and have my wife push the power button. i was in fear of it never working again.. and well no such luck. it booted to bios. i set all my timmeing and oc back up, save and reboot into windows.. load everest and notice everything is running way cooler and less power fluctuation on my 12v rail.

i think the upper transistor's or mosfets had bad tim on them. and the tim was really hard to get off and cleaned off everything. it actually seems more responsive now. i have been running line x for about 1 hr now and not one problem. yaaay m2n-sli deluxe for being so durable to my abuse.


Hopefully it holds up for you.

Like my pappy always said "Horseplay is for horses,and where do horses play?
OUTSIDE









Gyro


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vyker;12270068*
> Thats a great story The Fryer!
> 
> Can't believe A) that it would survive and B) that you could cook pcb's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done!


glad you liked it, to bad it was not a story.. and i didn't cook them i heated them to 170*F to evap the left over water. 170 is almost half the point of melting of solder they use on these boards. plastic don't melt till 180 plus and that's low grade compound plastic. the only thing i am worried about not lasting now is the transistors. not to sure of the spec's on them.

@gyro, i have never heard that.. that's cool.


----------



## Slink

Hahaha that is awesome.







I like to call that a "backhanded blessing".


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


glad you liked it, to bad it was not a story.. and i didn't cook them i heated them to 170*F to evap the left over water. 170 is almost half the point of melting of solder they use on these boards. plastic don't melt till 180 plus and that's low grade compound plastic. the only thing i am worried about not lasting now is the transistors. not to sure of the spec's on them.


Fryer, Hope you saved it.

C


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Fryer, Hope you saved it.

C


Thanks bud. so far things are ok. i have been running it sense. i had to re set all my memory timings, and my cpu oc. ran several benchmarks and some folding to make sure everything was still ok when maxed out. i think it did something to my psu though. i will replace it soon enough.

my 12v rail normally runs 12.24 at idle and 12.11 when everything is under full load, but now it is dropping to 11.99 at times. i have taken it appart and cleaned it, and looked for bad caps, but the all look great, no bulging, leak's, or anything else. i think the shorting out mobo and gpu's might have messed up something else in it.


----------



## N2Gaming

11.99 is fine and w/in spec's.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;12285651*
> 11.99 is fine and w/in spec's.


ok, as long as your sure about it i will roll with it then for now. will give me some time to save up for a bigger psu.

i am actually thinking about a small phase change unit for benching as my next project. i have about everything for it but a cpu block. he he.. but that will be after a new psu.


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


ok, as long as your sure about it i will roll with it then for now. will give me some time to save up for a bigger psu.

i am actually thinking about a small phase change unit for benching as my next project. i have about everything for it but a cpu block. he he.. but that will be after a new psu.


Ugh, I looked into phase change, and it is quite a hairball, to say nothing of the energy it wastes. If you're going to do that, you might as well settle for mineral oil immersion cooling.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;12288204*
> ok, as long as your sure about it i will roll with it then for now.


This is an image of my sig rig. It should help put your mind at ease


----------



## The Fryer

thanks N2. it helps. i wish mine would read the NB temps.lol.. i have to use HWMon for that.


----------



## N2Gaming

I have a recently ebay purchased MSI NF980-G65 in transit







I hope it works and lives up to all the hype I have heard about it. Well all the good things I have heard any way









YAVW Fryer


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


my 12v rail normally runs 12.24 at idle and 12.11 when everything is under full load, but now it is dropping to 11.99 at times. i have taken it appart and cleaned it, and looked for bad caps, but the all look great, no bulging, leak's, or anything else. i think the shorting out mobo and gpu's might have messed up something else in it.


I know N2G also posted his info, and I don't debate the merit of your 11.9 being in spec, but the change is something to take note of, especially if it continues to change. My 12V rail typically reads 12.29V at idle FWIW.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


I don't debate the merit of your 11.9 being in spec, but the change is something to take note of, especially if it continues to change.


This ^ yes always keep track of your readings especially when under a full load.


----------



## The Fryer

tonight while playing black ops it dropped to 11.92 i think i will have to get a new psu soon. i hope it is that and not a voltage circuit on the mobo failing after my incident. but anything is possible at this point. will have to do some testing to find out.


----------



## N2Gaming

best way to tell is w/a very cheap Digital Multi Meter


----------



## The Fryer

naa i will get the fluke from work.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


naa i will get the fluke from work.


That works too. I just prefer to have my own tools so that I can use them 24/7 365 D/Y when ever I need/want to use them


----------



## omi16

Hey guys, slightly new to the world of overclocking. Great to have found this forum. Just having some trouble getting the most out of my system this is the specs.

Cpu:athlon 62 X2 5000+
Mobo: ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe
Bios: M2N-SLI Deluxe acpi bios revision 5001 02/04/2010
Cpu cooling: stock amd (soon to be upgraded)
Hd: 1tb wd
Video: Nvidia 7950gx2 (yea sucks i know!)
Sound card: on board
Memory: Gskill ddr2 4gb 667
Win 7

Now i followed the toms hardware guide to overclocking. But in the bios i cant select a cpu multiplier value higher than 13x. Is there any other overclocking guides out there?

Cheers,
James.


----------



## Gyro

Welcome omi16.

Here is a good guide for your setup http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/307316-offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2.html.
Give it a read, then come back here with any questions you have and we'll get you up to speed









And could you go here http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem and fill it the best you can. thanks

Your 5000 is probably a windsor(non "BE") so you won't be able to raise the cpu multi beyond x13.(brisbane "BE")(BE = Black Edition, unlocked multi)
But as you will see in the guide you can oc by increasing the reference clock(FSB).

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## omi16

Thanks gyro. I had abit of a mess around. In the bios is the overclock function. I just set it to 10% overclock. Which now runs at 2860mhz. Time to buy a new cpu, and gfx card I think


----------



## leaffan1

Hi there, I have a M2N SLI and I want to add a hardware raid controller but I'm not sure of the PCIe speeds that this motherboard will support.

I've been looking at the Adaptec 1430SA http://www.adaptec.com/en-us/support...ii/aar-1430sa/ and the HighPoint RocketRAID 2310, http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16816115027.

Both are PCIe x4 cards, will I be able to run either of these in the x16 slot and have it work at x4 speed or do I need to look for a x1 card?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gyro

Got my gtx 460 back from Asus RMA yesterday.
They could not fix it and sent a new card.
17 day process(12 business days+5 days transit).
Pretty painless overall and I'm pleased with my first RMA experience.

Gyro


----------



## The Fryer

nice GYRO glad to hear asus is still taking care of customers.


----------



## salfordron

Hey, new member here.
Need some help with getting my Phenom 2 X4 955(not black edition) to run at full speed on M2N32 SLi_deluxe. I have got an ATi 6850 graphics card so the nvidia tools won't work. Been running at 800 mghz since before xmas. I did search the forum but couldnt find what I needed, any help would be much appreciated.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *salfordron*


Hey, new member here.
Need some help with getting my Phenom 2 X4 955(not black edition) to run at full speed on M2N32 SLi_deluxe. I have got an ATi 6850 graphics card so the nvidia tools won't work. Been running at 800 mghz since before xmas. I did search the forum but couldnt find what I needed, any help would be much appreciated.
Thank you in advance.




Welcome.

I haven't seen non-BE question come up before. However if the situation for you is that you cannot modify the CPU multiplier separately from the HTref speed, then you will not be able to achieve the rated speed of that CPU on the M2N32 board. I say this based on my understanding that you need BE to get the unlocked multiplier.

The procedure in general goes something like this:
Flash BIOS to 5002 version
Set Vcore to around 3.6V
disable all power management features in BIOS. C1E and CnQ.
Ensure windows power management is set to high performance.
Run Nvidia System Tools to gain access to the CPU multiplier settings. Ability to run this software is not tied to your graphics card.


----------



## betteroffded

Has anyone tried running their RAM at 1066? My RAM is DDR2-1066 but I run it at 800 since that's what the board is rated for, but in the BIOS it will let me set it to 1066.
Would that cause damage to the mobo/RAM or cause stability issues?


----------



## The Fryer

i run my 800mhz ram at 1066 and have been for well over a year now.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *betteroffded*


but I run it at 800 *since that's what the board is rated for,* but in the BIOS it will let me set it to 1066.


I don't think Asus would publish a BIOS update enabling this support unless it was safe to do so. It is not unusual to enable enhanced functionality after the initial release of the product. The enhancements we see are typically to allow for newer processors to function, but new graphics cards and faster RAM have also gone down this path.

Even the my T61 laptop had a BIOS update recently to allow SSDs to function!


----------



## salfordron

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Welcome.

I haven't seen non-BE question come up before. However if the situation for you is that you cannot modify the CPU multiplier separately from the HTref speed, then you will not be able to achieve the rated speed of that CPU on the M2N32 board. I say this based on my understanding that you need BE to get the unlocked multiplier.

The procedure in general goes something like this:
Flash BIOS to 5002 version
Set Vcore to around 3.6V
disable all power management features in BIOS. C1E and CnQ.
Ensure windows power management is set to high performance.
Run Nvidia System Tools to gain access to the CPU multiplier settings. Ability to run this software is not tied to your graphics card.


Thanks alot for the quick reply.

I have tried all the steps you listed but Nvidia system tools doesnt allow me to change the multiplier, are there any other tools I can use for this?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *salfordron*


Thanks alot for the quick reply.

I have tried all the steps you listed but Nvidia system tools doesnt allow me to change the multiplier, are there any other tools I can use for this?


Try this http://phenommsrtweake.sourceforge.net/

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Everto

Well, I got:
M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition
Upgraded from my um, 9850BE Phenom 2,5ghz,
to my dads, Phenom II 965 3,4ghz (C2 according to BIOS)

Well, sure first I had probs with updating the bios,
wouldn't work from USB. Then the keyboard issue, USB.
I figured I should try PS2, then also saw that here, so now
I have a PS2 connection and it works. But had to reset
the MB, and used asus update tool in windows, although
it said it failed or something.. it says 5002 version in BIOS.

Anyway, to the point!
I put the voltage at 1.35
FSB at 200
Multiplier at x17

All works well.. says which CPU it is, at correct speed,
in BIOS, and in windows (right-klick comp - properties)
even in the Nvidia control panel..
Here's the tricky part, in CPU-Z it says.. 200 x 4?!
And windows rates the CPU as 3,1 (lol)

So, something is off, but what?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1655670

And thanks to whomever suggested, 5-7-7-27-32
for the memory, more stable indeed!
And I can't seem to get the Nvidia system tools to work,
as I've understood from reading here I should be able
to clock from within windows ya?

Heck of a motherboard else, LOVE it!
Never failed me, still going since 2006 muhaha








And yes, 1066Mhz ram works, I think someone asked..
You can probably push this motherboard further if you like









Anyway, I am off to gym, I'll check the cool n quiet
(which I always turn off anyway







) but just in case..
Cus I mean, it doesn't seem to run slow, but I want
it to show the correct settings in CPU-Z!

PS. Yes, 2GB ram only.. ordered another 2GB this morning,
now that I run 64bit Win 7!

Thanks for all and every help, suggestions etc.
I couldn't find something helpful with search,
been reading a lot, so sorry if this has been brought
up before!

Thanks a lot!
- Everto / Rob


----------



## Gyro

welcome Everto,

Do you have windows power options set to performance?

Gyro


----------



## Everto

I have put on best performance, yes.
But don't know if that's the power one..
Gonna look for that, second

I have "Adjust for best performance" in the visual effects part,
power I don't know where to find though, actually didn't know
there was one for that too









I also tried gaming in window to see if the cpu-z would bump up,
but it did not..
Maybe I should just put all settings in auto in BIOS and see what
happens?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Everto*


I have put on best performance, yes.
But don't know if that's the power one..
Gonna look for that, second

I have "Adjust for best performance" in the visual effects part,
power I don't know where to find though, actually didn't know
there was one for that too









I also tried gaming in window to see if the cpu-z would bump up,
but it did not..
Maybe I should just put all settings in auto in BIOS and see what
happens?


You can't just wish the clocks to jump up.









Check Control Panel ---> Power Options Under preferred plans ensure that High Performance is selected.


----------



## Everto

Well, doh.. Finally I found the Nvidia overklocking interface,
stupid me missed the "acceptance" part, just overlooked it..
However, I cannot still change the multiplier, just the FSB..
And CPU-Z still states mp x4, tried it on auto now as well
No success..

Ah, oki! I was at that place before, put on high there now too!
Thanks a bunch!

Adding some screens, to show the dilemma








http://img833.imageshack.us/i/stubbornsunava.jpg/
http://img156.imageshack.us/i/stubbornsunava2.jpg/

Thanks for helping out and reading, the computer runs
kinda ok.. but yeah, I want it to show the correct in CPU-Z
Semi lags, so something is off..


----------



## Everto

Amagad... damn I'm so stupid, found it obviously, that lil box to the
right of the "core 1" etc.. I put it on x17, and voila, did x 17
on all cores lol.. it hasn't crashed, so I'm guessing it's not
(200 x 17) x 4







shows right now anyways!!!!
Damn happy, gonna have to try it out now!
Thanks for everything!
Darned medication







makes me slower doh

and oh! here we go!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656087

and now I'm thinking.. how far dare I OC it








think I'll leave it as is for now ;P tried increasing FSB to 225
for 3,5, and freeeeeze


----------



## Gyro

Everto,









Gyro


----------



## Everto

runs like a rabbit being chased by them dogs now ;D
just love it to max every setting in games, even tho
it recommends less, yet the FPS is constantly above 100+
and never any lags







)

best motherboard ever, just sad no DDR3 :C


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Everto*










runs like a rabbit being chased by them dogs now ;D
just love it to max every setting in games, even tho
it recommends less, yet the FPS is constantly above 100+
and never any lags







)

best motherboard ever, just sad no DDR3 :C


In an age where computer hardware is almost obsolete within 2 years, you are still making enhancements to a board that is over 4 years old. Glass half full there.

Glad you got it working.


----------



## Everto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


In an age where computer hardware is almost obsolete within 2 years, you are still making enhancements to a board that is over 4 years old. Glass half full there.

Glad you got it working.










Yeah







I see you also have it working ;D
Daddy showed me computers, I was 8, 17 years ago.. 
And well, when I was gonna buy a "whole new" computer
he said, put extra weight on the motherboard, and heck
yeah it paid off!







I just love to fiddle around with the
settings hehe.. but overclocking CPU to high freqs is
tricky.. only tried it once or twice. Changing the multiplier
isn't so hard, nor some increasement in FSB but..
Then it's hell lol

This little machine is now basically maxxed, I guess..
Well more memory on the way, and some overclocking
could be done.. but why push it


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Everto;12385987*
> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you also have it working ;D
> Daddy showed me computers, I was 8, 17 years ago..
> And well, when I was gonna buy a "whole new" computer
> he said, put extra weight on the motherboard, and heck
> yeah it paid off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love to fiddle around with the
> settings hehe.. but overclocking CPU to high freqs is
> tricky.. only tried it once or twice. Changing the multiplier
> isn't so hard, nor some increasement in FSB but..
> Then it's hell lol
> 
> This little machine is now basically maxxed, I guess..
> Well more memory on the way, and some overclocking
> could be done.. but why push it


Yes. It was actually because of the whole 4x issue that I ended up finding out about this thread/club. The people here have just been fantastic.

Good for you on your learning. The 965BE (this is a C3 processor, not a C2) will easily reach 4GHz. If you have good memory and good PSU, try pushing HTref to 300MHz. There are ways to do this and you will see that the system becomes even more responsive overall. You can even throw an SSD drive in there for a more ultimate experience and will give the i7 boys a run for their money.


----------



## Everto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;12386570*
> Yes. It was actually because of the whole 4x issue that I ended up finding out about this thread/club. The people here have just been fantastic.
> 
> Good for you on your learning. The 965BE (this is a C3 processor, not a C2) will easily reach 4GHz. If you have good memory and good PSU, try pushing HTref to 300MHz. There are ways to do this and you will see that the system becomes even more responsive overall. You can even throw an SSD drive in there for a more ultimate experience and will give the i7 boys a run for their money.


Oh, I will try that








but look
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656393
it says: Stepping : RB-C2
oh and ya, I upped the FSB to 214, so trying multiplier tomorrow








should be sleeping, but the pills didnt work heh
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656430

PSU is at 700watt, made for sli, detachable cables n such
and yes, I use SSD as systemdrive ^^
the memories I have so far seems tweakable, only
problem I might encounter is as to which speed I want
to put them on if I for example want 4ghz?

HTref hmhm, new territorium for me








Thanks a lot ^^
I'm guessing the 2x1GB Random Access Memory modules will arrive today or tomorrow, so another 2gb.


----------



## The Fryer

Everto, i notice you are running 2x 8800 gts in sli. what game are you playing to get 100fps? i hit 90fps in black ops with everything maxed out except for AA on my 9800 gt sli.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Everto;12388138*
> Oh, I will try that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but look
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656393
> it says: Stepping : RB-C2
> oh and ya, I upped the FSB to 214, so trying multiplier tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be sleeping, but the pills didnt work heh
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656430
> 
> PSU is at 700watt, made for sli, detachable cables n such
> and yes, I use SSD as systemdrive ^^
> the memories I have so far seems tweakable, only
> problem I might encounter is as to which speed I want
> to put them on if I for example want 4ghz?
> 
> HTref hmhm, new territorium for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot ^^
> I'm guessing the 2x1GB Random Access Memory modules will arrive today or tomorrow, so another 2gb.


Looking good.

My 965BE is a C3. I was not aware AMD made a C2 version. Is yours the 140W or the 125W version?

Back on page 1 is is a link to a proper OC procedure. The general idea is to isolate the cpu, memory and mainboard in succession to see the limits of each. On the M2N32, I've come to the conclusion once you get past 260MHz, you want to drop the HT multiplier down to 4X. You'll also need to increase the NB voltage to 1.3-1.35V to get the higher FSB to be stable. I also increased Vcore to about 1.4V effective. I believe AMD rates this processor to run up to 1.5V, but some will push past that to do benchmarking runs from what I've seen.

About your memory question, if you're running @ 1066 now, you will likely need to drop that down to say 800MHz in BIOS so the effective DDR2 speed when you OC does not exceed the limit of what your memory can run at. You can use the Nvidia System Monitor or CPUZ to see the effect of your OC settings on RAM speeds.


----------



## Everto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


Everto, i notice you are running 2x 8800 gts in sli. what game are you playing to get 100fps? i hit 90fps in black ops with everything maxed out except for AA on my 9800 gt sli.


Oh, Team Fortress 2, Killing Floor,
but well haven't tried all games








I noticed in WoW that some new feature with
sunlight doesn't work well with these cards :/


----------



## Everto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Looking good.

My 965BE is a C3. I was not aware AMD made a C2 version. Is yours the 140W or the 125W version?

Back on page 1 is is a link to a proper OC procedure. The general idea is to isolate the cpu, memory and mainboard in succession to see the limits of each. On the M2N32, I've come to the conclusion once you get past 260MHz, you want to drop the HT multiplier down to 4X. You'll also need to increase the NB voltage to 1.3-1.35V to get the higher FSB to be stable. I also increased Vcore to about 1.4V effective. I believe AMD rates this processor to run up to 1.5V, but some will push past that to do benchmarking runs from what I've seen.

About your memory question, if you're running @ 1066 now, you will likely need to drop that down to say 800MHz in BIOS so the effective DDR2 speed when you OC does not exceed the limit of what your memory can run at. You can use the Nvidia System Monitor or CPUZ to see the effect of your OC settings on RAM speeds.


Allright, thanks







I think it is at 125W, but when I searched for the OPN: hdz965fbgibox, it says 140 watt
on one page, can't check much more now since got
an appointment, which I don't really wanna go to but anyways ;P haha

Did a minor OC, 210 x 18, increased voltage with 0,125
from 1,350 or so .. will leave it running til I get back and
lets hope it does









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656808


----------



## Everto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Everto*


Allright, thanks







I think it is at 125W, but when I searched for the OPN: hdz965fbgibox, it says 140 watt
on one page, can't check much more now since got
an appointment, which I don't really wanna go to but anyways ;P haha

Did a minor OC, 210 x 18, increased voltage with 0,125
from 1,350 or so .. will leave it running til I get back and
lets hope it does










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656808


Well, it didn't crash or anything, but I didn't put it under load.
Got my new memory modules today, yay! Although I saw
the timings were the same (but I use others as suggested
through a link on here somewhere) the voltage was 2,2,
and not 2,1 as my others.
Anyway, I upped the voltage to 2,2 .. and it all works
well so far! Except, when I tried FSB 210 x 18 ..
BSOD! So, I guess I leave it at FSB 200 x 18








200Mhz more only, but whatever, the memory should
compensate now that there is more of it!

Gonna test run it in games now, any suggestions tho?
And right, Nvidia tool asked if I wanted the setup to start
with the settings I put, I said yes.
Now it does not, and does not ask me if I want them at
startup, how do I fix this? N/M, I found it, but had to delete
the default ones even if left unchecked, didn't say anywhere
just press on it and press delete







Happy now!

Thanks a lot for all the help mates :*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1657265

and adding the 3Dmark 06, I dunno, doesn't show right stuff but
seems good enough








http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15424138


----------



## N2Gaming

Everto you will mostlikely run into stability issues when trying to run 4 populated ram slots at any thing higher than 1020MHz. I'm not saying it can't be done but for the most part you will struggle w/a lot of BSOD's and random freezes or reboots.

Good Luck.


----------



## salfordron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;12381297*
> Try this http://phenommsrtweake.sourceforge.net/
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


Hi again, thanks for all this help btw.

So I've updated the Nvidia drivers for the north and south bridge on the motherboard and can now use Nvidia system tools to set the multiplyer to 16x.
However the system now keeps crashing to the blue dump screen, are there any other settings I need to change as well that would stop this happening?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Everto you will mostlikely run into stability issues when trying to run 4 populated ram slots at any thing higher than 1020MHz. I'm not saying it can't be done but for the most part you will struggle w/a lot of BSOD's and random freezes or reboots.

Good Luck.


Good one to tuck away.









If two sticks can run at 1066 but 4 can't, that might be a sign of noise problems on the board. I don't think this is that big a deal though in an OC situation since things are being changed in multiple places. Speeding up the FSB is by far a more interesting boost.

My RAM never allowed me to get past around 880 with all slots populated, but you already know the story about my cheap corsair ram which isn't anything to write home about.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *salfordron*


Hi again, thanks for all this help btw.

So I've updated the Nvidia drivers for the north and south bridge on the motherboard and can now use Nvidia system tools to set the multiplyer to 16x.
However the system now keeps crashing to the blue dump screen, are there any other settings I need to change as well that would stop this happening?


I think N2G is suggesting you back memory speed down to 800MHz in BIOS and trying that.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


If two sticks can run at 1066 but 4 can't, that might be a sign of noise problems on the board.


Actually it has more to do w/the weaker DDR2 IMC's on the AMD/AM2+ CPU's.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Actually it has more to do w/the weaker DDR2 IMC's on the AMD/AM2+ CPU's.










OKay. Does that also apply to the C3 Deneb processors too?


----------



## The Fryer

hmm. i have 4x2gb in my system right now.. stock 800mhz, but i jumped it to 1066 in bios at normal 2.1v and they run great in or out of dual channel/ ganged mode. i have not tried to push them by the HT BUS yet though.

yall should check out my project in the sig.. M2N-SLI Deluxe on display.. lol


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


OKay. Does that also apply to the C3 Deneb processors too?


 Even in the AM3 CPU's that have the DDR2 IMC. The DDR2 IMC is the weak link not the CPU it self.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


hmm. i have 4x2gb in my system right now.. stock 800mhz, but i jumped it to 1066 in bios at normal 2.1v and they run great in or out of dual channel/ ganged mode. i have not tried to push them by the HT BUS yet though.

yall should check out my project in the sig.. M2N-SLI Deluxe on display.. lol


Did you run any stability tests for 4x2GB at 1066? You know what they say. Proof or it never happened.


----------



## The Fryer

well i been running [email protected] a decent amount with it and never have any issues. what kind of stressing can i do for proof? i would be more than glad to.


----------



## N2Gaming

CPU-Z validation, P95 24hr stable w/cpu-z memtab open showing ram spd w/some type of window showing how much ram is physically installed in the system while test's are under way. memtest86+ 4.10 just for your self to know you are stable. You might have a rare case of right CPU/RAM combo that alllows it to happen. I know for sure you won't be able to do it w/your Command Rate set to 1T.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


CPU-Z validation, P95 24hr stable w/cpu-z memtab open showing ram spd w/some type of window showing how much ram is physically installed in the system while test's are under way. memtest86+ 4.10 just for your self to know you are stable. You might have a rare case of right CPU/RAM combo that alllows it to happen. I know for sure you won't be able to do it w/your Command Rate set to 1T.


your right about the 1T, i cant even post at 1066 with 1T. as for 24hrs of prime. wife would kill me. would keep her up all night. but i am sure i could do a few hrs.. i did notice something though. how come windows is limiting me to 7gb out of 8. and when i try to max out my mem usage it always finds extra.. hear is a small preview though, just to show it works for now, although i know it is not proof of stability.


----------



## N2Gaming

It could be your OS is allocationg 1GB to hardware or software of some sort. Also as to why it always finds more ram I'd assume it's allowing for virtual ram to kick in once all the physical ram is used up. IDK if that's the case but seems as if that is what could be going on in your situation.

What happened to the CPU-Z Validation ?


----------



## Everto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Everto you will mostlikely run into stability issues when trying to run 4 populated ram slots at any thing higher than 1020MHz. I'm not saying it can't be done but for the most part you will struggle w/a lot of BSOD's and random freezes or reboots.

Good Luck.


Oh, well then I will know what the problem is if it occurs








Thanks man! But so far, no problems ^^ Guess I was lucky
with the parts matching eachother









PS. Most stable and working I could find so far:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1658574
3690Mhz isn't too bad tho, but yes the memory is spooky now









If someone wanna fill me in on how exactly to overklock this lil
fella to the max, without watercooling tho but with what I've got,
that'd be awesome! Haven't even touched the GFX cards, but they
tend to idle around 55-60C, almost 75C under pressure..

Have a good day, hugs and kisses to all the misses hehe
Oh and, my signature won't show up? Takes a while, need rep?


----------



## N2Gaming

You guys are making me want to try the x4 940 again on this mobo w/4x2GB Corsair XMS2 PC2-8500 / 1066.

Maybe the newest 5002 bios is better w/the ram and IMC's or I just got really unlucky w/my hardware









I was always able to post and boot into windows w/DDR2-1100 + but when I ran stability test's I was only able to obtain DDR2-1013 max w/all 4 slots populated w/4x2GB of ram. Of course I like to keep my timings tight as that is where it's at IMO but to ea's own.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *salfordron*


Hi again, thanks for all this help btw.

So I've updated the Nvidia drivers for the north and south bridge on the motherboard and can now use Nvidia system tools to set the multiplyer to 16x.
However the system now keeps crashing to the blue dump screen, are there any other settings I need to change as well that would stop this happening?


Can you post a ss of cpu-z, with cpu and memory tabs please?

Gyro


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


It could be your OS is allocationg 1GB to hardware or software of some sort. Also as to why it always finds more ram I'd assume it's allowing for virtual ram to kick in once all the physical ram is used up. IDK if that's the case but seems as if that is what could be going on in your situation.

What happened to the CPU-Z Validation ?


Link. sorry i forgot. hmm, i wonder if i disable the virtual ram if that would help.. will try it later today.


----------



## N2Gaming

Fryer, Have you looked in the bios to see if there is an option for memory remaping. If so enable that and you should get all your available physical ram back. I don't know why I forgot about that last night.


----------



## The Fryer

yeah i have looked but i can not find one or anything like it. i need to tweak it more and see if i can get some good speed out of it..


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;12411978*
> yeah i have looked but i can not find one or anything like it. i need to tweak it more and see if i can get some good speed out of it..


The best I can do on air is 35xx MHz


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;12438804*
> The best I can do on air is 35xx MHz


I have hit 3.8ghz with 1.425v, but my cooler just don't cut it.. with my zalman it hit 57*C at idle. i wouldn't dare try to stress it. i think if i went with a good water, or better setup i could hit 4.0. i have been actually reading up on phaze change cooling, and trying to learn how to go about setup and tuning it. i would love to build one of my own. right now money is a huge issue, but i have the compressor already..lol


----------



## betteroffded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;12439271*
> I have hit 3.8ghz with 1.425v, but my cooler just don't cut it.. with my zalman it hit 57*C at idle. i wouldn't dare try to stress it. i think if i went with a good water, or better setup i could hit 4.0. i have been actually reading up on phaze change cooling, and trying to learn how to go about setup and tuning it. i would love to build one of my own. right now money is a huge issue, but i have the compressor already..lol


Just curious, how much voltage are you putting on your northbridge? I'm having trouble getting mine stable at 3.6GHz and I'm guessing it's because the Auto CPU-NB voltage is only giving it 1.2V.

Actually, it would be really cool if you (or anyone with a 940 at 3.5GHz or higher) could post your relevant-to-overclocking BIOS settings. I'm not extremely experienced with overclocking an AMD CPU. I've always used Intel and I'm more experienced with overclocking them.
I've already had to reset my CMOS like 5 times because I keep messing stuff up and it won't POST.


----------



## The Fryer

it was at 1.30v for the nb. when i run 3.3ghz or less i use 1.25v. i would say increase it to 1.25v then test for stability. if that don't work go for 1.30v. but make sure you have good airflow to keep things cool.


----------



## betteroffded

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


it was at 1.30v for the nb. when i run 3.3ghz or less i use 1.25v. i would say increase it to 1.25v then test for stability. if that don't work go for 1.30v. but make sure you have good airflow to keep things cool.


Just to be sure, the setting to increase the NB voltage is the "CPU to NB HT Voltage" option located in JumperFree Configuration > Advanced Voltage Control, correct?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;12439271*
> I have hit 3.8ghz with 1.425v, but my cooler just don't cut it.. with my zalman it hit 57*C at idle. i wouldn't dare try to stress it. i think if i went with a good water, or better setup i could hit 4.0. i have been actually reading up on phaze change cooling, and trying to learn how to go about setup and tuning it. i would love to build one of my own. right now money is a huge issue, but i have the compressor already..lol


Oh I have come very close to 4.0 just not stable. I meant my max stable on air to date.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *betteroffded*


Just to be sure, the setting to increase the NB voltage is the "CPU to NB HT Voltage" option located in JumperFree Configuration > Advanced Voltage Control, correct?


Mine says cpu/chipset HT voltage

but cpu to nb ht should be same thing. they word everything different for some odd reason.

oh sorry N2, but that's nice.


----------



## sirsaechao

How do I manage to make the 955 125w work in my M2N SLI Deluxe? I have 5001 BIOS...but my 945 has died and I can't find another 95w Phenom II X4 945.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sirsaechao*


How do I manage to make the 955 125w work in my M2N SLI Deluxe? I have 5001 BIOS...but my 945 has died and I can't find another 95w Phenom II X4 945.


Have you tried to RMA that thing. I'm sure it still has a warranty. Most AMD warranties last 3 years for retail and 1 year for OEM.


----------



## Xyxyll

Anyone else needing RAM, keep an eye on Mwave's "Must Go" deal this afternoon.

CRUCIAL Ballistix Tracer 4GB kit (2GB x 2) dual channel 240-pin pc2-6400 DDR2 800mhz 4-4-4-12 memory.

Current: http://www.mwave.com/mwave/mustgo.asp
Coming up: http://www.mwave.com/mwave/GetMustGoNext.asp

Not sure what price it'll bottom out at, but I'm gunna be watching it, as my economy Kingston memory is likely my OC bottleneck right now.


----------



## Xyxyll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyxyll*


Anyone else needing RAM, keep an eye on Mwave's "Must Go" deal this afternoon.

CRUCIAL Ballistix Tracer 4GB kit (2GB x 2) dual channel 240-pin pc2-6400 DDR2 800mhz 4-4-4-12 memory.

Current: http://www.mwave.com/mwave/mustgo.asp
Coming up: http://www.mwave.com/mwave/GetMustGoNext.asp

Not sure what price it'll bottom out at, but I'm gunna be watching it, as my economy Kingston memory is likely my OC bottleneck right now.


Damn, sometime in the past 15 min they went through two products and I missed the RAM. Ended up selling for $51.28. Decent deal.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyxyll*


Damn, sometime in the past 15 min they went through two products and I missed the RAM. Ended up selling for $51.28. Decent deal.


 I just looked at them too when they were at $80 something.


----------



## sirsaechao

Finally got a replacement 945...reinstalled it on my board and nothing??? I reinstalled the 9600 Phenom and it boots up...but the new 945 won't??? Help pls.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirsaechao;12527107*
> Finally got a replacement 945...reinstalled it on my board and nothing??? I reinstalled the 9600 Phenom and it boots up...but the new 945 won't??? Help pls.


your bios is the 5001 right?


----------



## sirsaechao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;12527288*
> your bios is the 5001 right?


Yes and I even tried the new one 1804...only the 9600 boots up.


----------



## The Fryer

sounds like you might have a bad chip. i would suggest trying it in another system, or if you don't have one go to a local pc shop and ask them to check it for post.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;12439271*
> I have hit 3.8ghz with 1.425v, but my cooler just don't cut it.. with my zalman it hit 57*C at idle. i wouldn't dare try to stress it. i think if i went with a good water, or better setup i could hit 4.0. i have been actually reading up on phaze change cooling, and trying to learn how to go about setup and tuning it. i would love to build one of my own. right now money is a huge issue, but i have the compressor already..lol


On the M2N-SLI Deluxe board? meh... I've never been able to get anything past 3.5ghz stable. And it takes me 1.425v just to get 3.5ghz stable. Though I did not know that that cpu/ht chipset vt was for NB so that's nice to know now.

I've usually had my RAM oc'd in the past to acheive my overclocks but after all the trial and error I had getting my CPU stable for SMP folding I had to back it down to stock. So maybe I'll try again sometime to see if I can push the CPU past 3.5ghz since I don't fold with it right now(hosting minecraft server).


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


http://phenommsrtweake.sourceforge.net/

Gyro


I am giving this program another look. Is anyone here actually using this application to successfully manage different power states?

If yes, are there any concerns that should be noted for the M2N32 boards? In particular, trying to start off with a low voltage state of Vcore and Vnb down at the 1V level while having HTref already set to 250, and then bumping up the voltages along with the corresponding CPU multipliers.

One concern I have is that this program has a warning that NB - IMC setting on an AM2 board is a single value combined with Vcore. We know that's not true on the M2N32, so if this program can't distinguish the two voltage independently, this will be of no use as I don't want to run the NB as high as the CPU. _I should further add that if there is a way to see the NB voltage value from within Windows 7 to independently validate the settings, it would be easier to do this experimentation._


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


On the M2N-SLI Deluxe board? meh... I've never been able to get anything past 3.5ghz stable. And it takes me 1.425v just to get 3.5ghz stable. Though I did not know that that cpu/ht chipset vt was for NB so that's nice to know now.

I've usually had my RAM oc'd in the past to acheive my overclocks but after all the trial and error I had getting my CPU stable for SMP folding I had to back it down to stock. So maybe I'll try again sometime to see if I can push the CPU past 3.5ghz since I don't fold with it right now(hosting minecraft server).


What is the deal with Minecraft?!? Geesh. My son goes nuts for this game.









If y'all are having trouble with OC, I had been writing that off to use of slower processors. My M2N32 is running at 3840MHz right now with the FSB up at 2050MHz. My RAM is running 852MHz, so technically that is OCd too. I would say that this configuration is moderate, and that I could push this a bit harder if I bump Vcore up more, but the 100% load test might drive temps a bit higher than I'm comfortable with.

The point is, and I will only speak for the M2N32 now since that's what I have, the board itself appears to be very flexible in supporting overclocking setups at the 4GHz level using air cooling, assuming the cooling is above average.


----------



## Xyxyll

With Crysis 2 out tonight this issue returned to the forefront of my mind. In HWMonitor, there are two reads of CPU temperature. TMPIN0 and individual core temperatures. My core temps are 42idle/52load, but TMPIN0 is 45idle/65load. Why the discrepancy and which should I pay more close attention to?


----------



## The Fryer

temp 0 is your north bridge temp.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


temp 0 is your north bridge temp.


Ah, but I want an independent Voltage monitor for that sucker.

_Ooops, nevermind!_


----------



## Xyxyll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


temp 0 is your north bridge temp.


You sure? Why is my PWM CPU fan kicking up a notch when the TMPIN0 hits 54?


----------



## sven86

Hi, I have a m2n sli delux and I was wonder whether to get the X4 945 or the 955. The 945 is slower, but it uses less watts than the 955, so I'm thinking it will save me more money in my electric bill. However, the 945 is only a few bucks cheaper. So is the 955 worth the purchase over the 945 in terms of speed and watts used?

Plus any suggestions for cooling? Should I fork up the money for water cooling like Corsair CWCH70 Hydro H70? Or get something like a Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;12561702*
> I am giving this program another look. Is anyone here actually using this application to successfully manage different power states?
> 
> If yes, are there any concerns that should be noted for the M2N32 boards? In particular, trying to start off with a low voltage state of Vcore and Vnb down at the 1V level while having HTref already set to 250, and then bumping up the voltages along with the corresponding CPU multipliers.
> 
> One concern I have is that this program has a warning that NB - IMC setting on an AM2 board is a single value combined with Vcore. We know that's not true on the M2N32, so if this program can't distinguish the two voltage independently, this will be of no use as I don't want to run the NB as high as the CPU. _I should further add that if there is a way to see the NB voltage value from within Windows 7 to independently validate the settings, it would be easier to do this experimentation._


If I remember correctly,I had my 720 at -(p-state 1) cpu multi x4, cpu volts at 1.00v,nb at 1.1v and (p-state 0) set to oc values.Then use the windows power settings (performance and balanced) to move to/from pstate 1-0.
Not sure how it will work with the 9xx cpu's.

Good luck
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyxyll;12564189*
> You sure? Why is my PWM CPU fan kicking up a notch when the TMPIN0 hits 54?


tmpin0=cpu temp
tmpin1=mb temp
tmpin2=unused sensor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sven86;12564493*
> Hi, I have a m2n sli delux and I was wonder whether to get the X4 945 or the 955. The 945 is slower, but it uses less watts than the 955, so I'm thinking it will save me more money in my electric bill. However, the 945 is only a few bucks cheaper. So is the 955 worth the purchase over the 945 in terms of speed and watts used?
> 
> Plus any suggestions for cooling? Should I fork up the money for water cooling like Corsair CWCH70 Hydro H70? Or get something like a Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme?


The 945(non BE,locked multi,fsb oc only) is plug and play and the 955(BE,unlocked multi) will require the use of the nvtools.

TT extreme of the two you mention.(both require mb removal to install backplate.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## sven86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;12566320*
> The 945(non BE,locked multi,fsb oc only) is plug and play and the 955(BE,unlocked multi) will require the use of the nvtools.
> 
> TT extreme of the two you mention.(both require mb removal to install backplate.


Thanks, but is it worth getting the 955 still? It sounds like it's not because I'll need an Nvidia card to get it working (nvtools) and right now I only have an ATI. But what about the energy issue?

So TT is fine enough, I don't have plans to do overclocking (because my room can get very hot and I've had overheating issues with past CPU+Mobo). But if I do decide to take the plunge, would the TT be sufficient? Or should I take a look at water cooling?


----------



## Gyro

If you don't plan to oc then the 945(C3-95w)will do fine.
But a small bump in the Ref clock will get you to 955 speed,more than likely without having to increase any voltages.
As for energy use the difference would be miniscule.

The nvtools can sometimes be a pain when running an ati vid card,sometimes not.

Ya,the TT is more than enough.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


If I remember correctly,I had my 720 at -(p-state 1) cpu multi x4, cpu volts at 1.00v,nb at 1.1v and (p-state 0) set to oc values.Then use the windows power settings (performance and balanced) to move to/from pstate 1-0.
Not sure how it will work with the 9xx cpu's.


Gyro, Okay, I'm willing to give this a try based on the fact you believe the tool is able to manage both voltages independently.

Since the 9xx are designed to support multiple power states as is the board, there is no reason this shouldn't work. 
A bit surprising as it seems I'm the first one to try???


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sven86*


Thanks, but is it worth getting the 955 still? It sounds like it's not because I'll need an Nvidia card to get it working (nvtools) and right now I only have an ATI. But what about the energy issue?


Which ATI card do you have? I'm running an X1900GT (yes, old) together with a 965BE and NVTools and it works like a champ.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


I should further add that if there is a way to see the NB voltage value from within Windows 7 to independently validate the settings, it would be easier to do this experimentation.[/I]


PHmsrTwkr will show it real time,and Everest might also show it,see pic below.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Gyro, Okay, I'm willing to give this a try based on the fact you believe the tool is able to manage both voltages independently.

Since the 9xx are designed to support multiple power states as is the board, there is no reason this shouldn't work. 
A bit surprising as it seems I'm the first one to try???


It's been recommended several times,but nobody has tried it.
Good luck,I hope hope it works for you.

Gyro


----------



## sven86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


If you don't plan to oc then the 945(C3-95w)will do fine.
But a small bump in the Ref clock will get you to 955 speed,more than likely without having to increase any voltages.
As for energy use the difference would be miniscule.

The nvtools can sometimes be a pain when running an ati vid card,sometimes not.

Ya,the TT is more than enough.

Gyro


Cool, then the 945 and the TT sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;12572761*
> PHmsrTwkr will show it real time,and Everest might also show it,see pic below.
> 
> It's been recommended several times,but nobody has tried it.
> Good luck,I hope hope it works for you.
> 
> Gyro


Somehow, the fellow that wrote this program didn't make it intuitively obvious to me how to make it work. It almost feels like working with pivot tables.

In any case, through the example provided I managed to muddle my way through this and I can now say that the program ***mostly*** works. I can define a P0 and a P1 power state, and depending on which power scheme I select in Windows, I can either peg each of those power states, or dynamically switch between them depending on processor load. This pretty much gives a complete replacement solution to CnQ.

With respect to the CPU multi's, I can use Nvidia system monitor to watch the clocks throttle up and down. With this in place, there is no need to actually use Nvidia Control Panel to deal with the Phenom X4 CPU.

Once I see the two voltages change with the power state (and this is why I say ***mostly*** above), then I will give the program complete credit for working. Right now my thinking is that voltage control is not happening and is pegged at the higher level. I hope I'm wrong about this.

About K10STAT. this program gives control over the NB voltage, but I couldn't figure out how to modify Vcore along with it. So if someone has this program working with one of the 9xx C3 processors, please let me know.

Cheers,
C


----------



## sven86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;12571689*
> Which ATI card do you have? I'm running an X1900GT (yes, old) together with a 965BE and NVTools and it works like a champ.


I'm running an ATI Radeon x550.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sven86*


I'm running an ATI Radeon x550.


Sven, I wouldn't anticipate you having any problem with Nvidia system tools.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Everest might also show it,see pic below.


Everest seems to show the voltages set to the same value, Gyro. Do you recall having to do anything special to get PhenomMsrTweaker to deal with the M2N32's dual voltages independently?


----------



## Gyro

Have a look at this guide http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/55...l-n-quiet.html.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Have a look at this guide http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/55...l-n-quiet.html.

Gyro


Thank you for taking the time to post the link.

Is it possible the issue is related to the WinRing0 library being used by these applications not being properly supported under Windows 7 64-bit?

None of these programs are able to read or write Vcore or Vnb values correctly.









It will take me some time to boot into my Windows XP image but I will likely have to do this to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Once I see the two voltages change with the power state (and this is why I say ***mostly*** above), then I will give the program complete credit for working. Right now my thinking is that voltage control is not happening and is pegged at the higher level. I hope I'm wrong about this.

About K10STAT. this program gives control over the NB voltage, but I couldn't figure out how to modify Vcore along with it. So if someone has this program working with one of the 9xx C3 processors, please let me know.

Cheers,
C


One more datapoint. Since CPUZ seems to be able to read Vcore correctly, I can at least see using this tool that changing power states does not work with phenommsrtweaker under Windows 7 64-bit.

The underlying cause of this and K10Stat for that matter is both applications use winring0 to interface with the hardware registers, and apparently this isn't working correctly. Furthermore, there is no active support on that library, so we are SOL. If someone wants to pickup the programming effort to make it work under W7, I'd be more than happy to test it out!









If anyone is aware of other methods to control P-states on the K10 under windows 7, please let us know here.

Thanks,
C


----------



## Gorbuha

I have installed a new GPU (Sapphire ATI Radeon 5770 Vapor-x GPU) in my computer (MotherBoard - M2N-SLI) and now it takes forever to boot up. BIOS is at version 5001. Any thoughts on how to fix this boot up delay?


----------



## Gorbuha

I have installed a new GPU (Sapphire ATI Radeon 5770 Vapor-x GPU) in my computer (MotherBoard - M2N-SLI) and now it takes forever to boot up. BIOS is at version 5001. Any thoughts on how to fix this boot up delay?


----------



## ShamelessTR

How's it going? I just upgraded to this board (M2N-Plus SLI) from another Asus board and so far am very happy. Actually got this board, another board, an ulitimus case and an AMD Athalon 64 x2 5200+ for a hundred bucks. The old man told me either the processor or board was burnt... So I brought it home, built it and it is running amazingly. Only crashes when I really push the Overclock. Ran Prime95 all night last night on torture test and had no issues.

Again I am very happy with this board and would love to join with you guys.

Oh, and here is my Validation. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1688020


----------



## Gorbuha

I have installed a new GPU (Sapphire ATI Radeon 5770 Vapor-x GPU) in my computer (MotherBoard - M2N-SLI) and now it takes forever to boot up. BIOS is at version 5001. Any thoughts on how to fix this boot up delay?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShamelessTR*


How's it going? I just upgraded to this board (M2N-Plus SLI) from another Asus board and so far am very happy. Actually got this board, another board, an ulitimus case and an AMD Athalon 64 x2 5200+ for a hundred bucks. The old man told me either the processor or board was burnt... So I brought it home, built it and it is running amazingly. Only crashes when I really push the Overclock. Ran Prime95 all night last night on torture test and had no issues.

Again I am very happy with this board and would love to join with you guys.

Oh, and here is my Validation. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1688020


Welcome to the club, consider yourself a member.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gorbuha*


I have installed a new GPU (Sapphire ATI Radeon 5770 Vapor-x GPU) in my computer (MotherBoard - M2N-SLI) and now it takes forever to boot up. BIOS is at version 5001. Any thoughts on how to fix this boot up delay?


Go to the first page of this thread,look at the top of the spreadsheet and you will see "bios files",D/L and flash 1103 for your board.
It has the fix for your slow boot.
Don't worry about the lower bios number,it's a hotfix for 5001.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gorbuha*


I have installed a new GPU (Sapphire ATI Radeon 5770 Vapor-x GPU) in my computer (MotherBoard - M2N-SLI) and now it takes forever to boot up. BIOS is at version 5001. Any thoughts on how to fix this boot up delay?


Try to unplug any usb devices and see if that don't help the pc boot into windows any faster


----------



## Gorbuha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Welcome to the club, consider yourself a member.

Go to the first page of this thread,look at the top of the spreadsheet and you will see "bios files",D/L and flash 1103 for your board.
It has the fix for your slow boot.
Don't worry about the lower bios number,it's a hotfix for 5001.

Good luck

Gyro


Thank you for you help! Much appreciated! I have another question though: I can't install the Catalyst Center which came on a disc with this GPU (Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5770 Vapor-X Overclock Edition). I have a GeForce 9800 GT installed before and therefore I have NVidia drivers on my computer... Trying to install Catalyst Center and the install fails... Should I try de-install the NVidia drivers completely first? I thought I did but it seems that maybe there is something left from NVidia that affects my installation of Catalyst Center... can that be true?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gorbuha*


Thank you for you help! Much appreciated! I have another question though: I can't install the Catalyst Center which came on a disc with this GPU (Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5770 Vapor-X Overclock Edition). I have a GeForce 9800 GT installed before and therefore I have NVidia drivers on my computer... Trying to install Catalyst Center and the install fails... Should I try de-install the NVidia drivers completely first? I thought I did but it seems that maybe there is something left from NVidia that affects my installation of Catalyst Center... can that be true?


Try ccleaner to help, but yes, if you're not going to run an NVidia card, you should work to strip out all traces of that stuff.

But can you say more why the install is failing?


----------



## ShamelessTR

I have a question, my Asus control panel has been telling me that my +12v is dropping dangerously low at random intervals. Is there something I should be watching for? I mean going from a solid 12v to .31v. It woke me up last night yelling at me. Just want to know if I should worry.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamelessTR;12586220*
> I have a question, my Asus control panel has been telling me that my +12v is dropping dangerously low at random intervals. Is there something I should be watching for? I mean going from a solid 12v to .31v. It woke me up last night yelling at me. Just want to know if I should worry.


so it says it dropped from 12.00v to 00.31v... if i am understanding correctly. the computer would shut off with anything less than 10v if i remember right. but if it drops to .32v it deff would shut off. would be a glitch or a bad sensor.


----------



## Gorbuha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;12585491*
> Try ccleaner to help, but yes, if you're not going to run an NVidia card, you should work to strip out all traces of that stuff.
> 
> But can you say more why the install is failing?


I don't know.... I press on the install for Windows XP button, then the installer starts up and when I press express install it just quits... there are only two options there: 1) "Epress Install" 2) Uninstall...


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorbuha;12586636*
> I don't know.... I press on the install for Windows XP button, then the installer starts up and when I press express install it just quits... there are only two options there: 1) "Epress Install" 2) Uninstall...


sounds like a bad download, i would suggest downloading it again. then trying.


----------



## ShamelessTR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


so it says it dropped from 12.00v to 00.31v... if i am understanding correctly. the computer would shut off with anything less than 10v if i remember right. but if it drops to .32v it deff would shut off. would be a glitch or a bad sensor.


Kinda what I figured. Might have to stop using the Asus utility. I don't see anything registered in any of the others. I guess there is a glitch in the program, but it said it dropped off three or four times. Just wanted to make sure I shouldn't be worried too much. Here is the log.

[03/01/2011 at 02:17 am] +12V Voltage Abnormal, 0.13 V
[03/01/2011 at 02:17 am] +12V Voltage become normal, 12.03 V
[03/01/2011 at 11:23 pm] +12V Voltage Abnormal, 0.13 V
[03/01/2011 at 11:23 pm] +12V Voltage become normal, 12.03 V
[03/02/2011 at 02:58 am] +5V Voltage Abnormal, 3.44 V
[03/02/2011 at 02:58 am] +5V Voltage become normal, 5.00 V
[03/02/2011 at 11:50 am] +12V Voltage Abnormal, 0.06 V
[03/02/2011 at 11:51 am] +12V Voltage become normal, 11.97 V
[03/02/2011 at 11:51 am] +12V Voltage become normal, 11.97 V


----------



## The Fryer

i use everest. it is much better at sensing properly.


----------



## gr8sho

Neither Phenommsrtweaker or K10Stat, both of which use winring0 library to talk to the M2N32's hardware registers, is able to modify Vcore or Vnb under either Windows XP or Windows 7 64-bit.

Do I need to set Vcore voltage to automatic in BIOS to make this work?


----------



## Krimdelakrim

Add me.


----------



## Krimdelakrim

Looking for stable OC settings for AMD 945 3.4ghz or higher for the M2N32-SLI Deluxe.

My current Setup is:

AMD 945 X4 Overclocked to 3.3 ATM (Using AI OC in BIOS to 10%)
8gb Corsair XMS2 5-5-5-18 (800mhz)
2 EVGA Gtx 460's Superclocked 768mb in SLI

Using a Zalman 9700 for CPU cooler.

Tried Overclocking Before Got it to 3.6 upping the voltage and fsb a bit. But did not run stable when running a stress test.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krimdelakrim*


Looking for stable OC settings for AMD 945 3.4ghz or higher for the M2N32-SLI Deluxe.

My current Setup is:

AMD 945 X4 Overclocked to 3.3 ATM (Using AI OC in BIOS to 10%)
8gb Corsair XMS2 5-5-5-18 (800mhz)
2 EVGA Gtx 460's Superclocked 768mb in SLI

Using a Zalman 9700 for CPU cooler.

Tried Overclocking Before Got it to 3.6 upping the voltage and fsb a bit. But did not run stable when running a stress test.


Welcome.

There are some guides on page 1 of this thread you might want to look at.

First, I'm assuming you're running the 5002 BIOS level.

Second, I believe the recommended method to overclock is to go Manual mode. This way you can control all key parameters like cpu multi, HTref, and such independently. Is your 945 a BE?

You're going to have to raise Vcore to get the higher CPU speed.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Neither Phenommsrtweaker or K10Stat, both of which use winring0 library to talk to the M2N32's hardware registers, is able to modify Vcore or Vnb under either Windows XP or Windows 7 64-bit.

Do I need to set Vcore voltage to automatic in BIOS to make this work?


If anyone can do an experiment or confirm they can change the Northbridge voltage from within Windows 7 using a 9X5 C3 processor, I would greatly appreciate it. Preferably on an M2N32 board.

Thanks,
C


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


If anyone can do an experiment or confirm they can change the Northbridge voltage from within Windows 7 using a 9X5 C3 processor, I would greatly appreciate it. Preferably on an M2N32 board.

Thanks,
C


Hmm sounds like you are not having much luck w/that. I have never tried it because I have not had tok, sorry I can't help much.


----------



## Krimdelakrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Welcome.

There are some guides on page 1 of this thread you might want to look at.

First, I'm assuming you're running the 5002 BIOS level.

Second, I believe the recommended method to overclock is to go Manual mode. This way you can control all key parameters like cpu multi, HTref, and such independently. Is your 945 a BE?

You're going to have to raise Vcore to get the higher CPU speed.


Yes 5002. And no I do not have a black edition 945. 95w one. Im a noob in overclocking. Just been trying to get better at setting th right settings.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hmm sounds like you are not having much luck w/that. I have never tried it because I have not had tok, sorry I can't help much.


Nope. Based on reading earlier posts on this topic, I was led to believe that the dual voltage regulators were controllable from within the operating system. I've read this in more than one place. But I couldn't tell in some of those posts if an AM2 board like the M2N32 was able to be handled with those tools. I can see it successfully handle processor speed switching, and that by itself is handy, but it doesn't do much in the way of allowing the CPU for instance to throttle down completely and then run at a cooler temp. I might try turning on C1E support in BIOS to see if that helps the tools control the voltages.

If you have any other ideas, bring them on.

C


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krimdelakrim*


Yes 5002. And no I do not have a black edition 945. 95w one. Im a noob in overclocking. Just been trying to get better at setting th right settings.


Given that backdrop, please take the time to read the overclocking guide referenced on page 1. I don't think that there is a simple silver bullet you can apply to get to an end result without some experimentation to find where your bottlenecks are.

Having said that, I don't think it's unreasonable to hit 3.6GHz with your 945 if you have the right voltages applied, and you have adequate cooling. Also, you will enjoy your M2N32 more if you can get the board itself overclocked and say drive the FSB higher. You will see the computer to be snappier and bring the whole system to a new level of overall performance.


----------



## The Fryer

i must warn of one thing though.. i have the zalman 9700 as well, and you can hit 3.6ghz and it will cool, but keep the vcore down as much as you can.. the zalman will cool good, but it is actuly close to not being enough when you start hitting 1.4v..


----------



## Datastorm

So I couldn't hold out any longer... and don't expect the 3rd gen ssd's to come down in price anytime soon (1$/gig). So I just took a plunge into the SSD market (120G vertex 2). Will be getting it this week to install and test out.

On another note, anyone try out any of those usb3/sata3 PCIE add-on cards to bring the m2n32sli mb up to date with the upcoming latest tech?

In particular this one: 
Asus u3s6 - brings in usb3 and sata3

I know the asus site shows these models as being compatible.. but this forum has already proven what the asus site indicates isn't set in stone.

Asus U3S6 compatible mobos:
Maximus III Formula
P7P55D Deluxe
P7P55D EVO
P7P55D PRO
P7P55D
P7P55D LE
P7P55 LX
P7P55 WS Supercomputer
P6T Deluxe
P6T Deluxe V2
P6TD deluxe
P6T SE
Rampage II Extreme
Rampage II Gene
M4A79T Deluxe
M4A785TD-V EVO
M4A77TD PRO
M4A79T Deluxe/U3S6
M4A77TD PRO/U3S6
M4A785TD-V EVO/U3S6
P6T WS Professional
P6T6 WS Revolution
P6T7 WS SuperComputer
P6T


----------



## M2N SLI FRED

I want to upgrade my CPU. Which CPU currently on the market would be my best bet. I know the M2N SLI is an old board, but I think its worth one more upgrade. I listed memory as DDR3, is was a typo, it is DDR2. My system info was updated. Any ideas out there for the CPU?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2N SLI FRED;12628266*
> I want to upgrade my CPU. Which CPU currently on the market would be my best bet. I know the M2N SLI is an old board, but I think its worth one more upgrade.


Some new DDR2 LOL


----------



## disnemar

Hi.
I've a question about temperature of my Athlon II x4 640.

There is a significant discrepancy between core temp and CPU temp.

Idle, cool'n quiet:

CoreTemp:
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/5c8ab4091d6a912b.html

HardwareMonitor:
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/b6746762a5dffe4a.html

So cores are generally much cooler than CPU according to the programs mentioned above.

The same situation is under stress, for example, OCCT shows that max temp of cores reaches 55-60 degrees whereas HW or AsusProbe show that CPU temp is much much higher.....

So on the one hand there are cores which temperature is acceptable but on the other hand some programs show that CPU temp rises significantly but cores' temp is still fine.......









I haven't noticed any crashes, freezes and so on....


----------



## Gyro

My X3 720 is the same.See pics below
Core temps are much lower(below ambient) than cpu temps.
It is this way on my M2N32 sli dlx and my M4N98td-evo.
I'm not sure what the actual core temps is, but most discussion about this suggests adding 10-15c to the core temp,but this is still just a guess.
There a few AMD cpu's that have this temp reading problem.

Gyro


----------



## disnemar

So should I pay attention to core temps or CPU temp??

The difference is realyy huge....


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disnemar;12630528*
> So should I pay attention to core temps or CPU temp??
> 
> The difference is realyy huge....


I won't try to answer your question directly, but I'll give you some more data.

I too have confusion here because the authors of most of the popular programs report out on a particular sensor it appears, but it isn't the same one that's in the BIOS monitor. If I include Nvidia System Monitor into the equation, they all report a common value, however in the case of the Nvidia one they label it as CPU Tj Temp.

If I could instantaneously boot into BIOS, I would likely see that monitor equate to the TMPIN0 value that CPUID Hardware Monitor uses. This value is somewhere between 4-5 C higher than core temp reading.

As I type this post, my core temp is stated as 43 C with video streaming running in the background. TMPIN0 is about 48C. A PRIME95 run will push core temp up to about 60C.

So what does this all mean? The system itself is stable. I am not worried about the temps with the config as it is now.

Looking at some of the other data being posted, there's likely opportunity for improvement I'm going to expect a 4-way to run hotter than a 3-way. The one main disadvantage I see using the stock cooler, which as these things go is not that bad on the Black Edition version, is the footprint is too large for its own good and impinges on the memory's area. Because of this I'm thinking cooling get's impacted some. For sure I would not be able to give RAM sticks their own fan cooling hat.


----------



## disnemar

So can I assume that as long as my system/computer is stable I shouldn't worry too much about high CPU temperature which is shown by , for example, HardwareMonitor?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M2N SLI FRED*


I want to upgrade my CPU. Which CPU currently on the market would be my best bet. I know the M2N SLI is an old board, but I think its worth one more upgrade.


Welcome. Yes, I felt the same way.

I have had good success with my 965 Black Edition. A 4-way will be a noticeable step up from where you are now.


----------



## ShamelessTR

How's it going fellas? I was reading through, thinking about upgrading my CPU and got into what quad cores could be used and I wanted to know what everyone's thoughts were on the Phenom II x4 970BE, and whether or not I could convince it to work on my M2N board. I have a Pegatron M2N78-LA AM2+ board, but it isn't nearly as nice as my Asus, so I was just curious.... I'd like to see that 970BE inside my case. I think it would make me overly happy.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M2N SLI FRED*


I want to upgrade my CPU. Which CPU currently on the market would be my best bet. I know the M2N SLI is an old board, but I think its worth one more upgrade.


I would go for the x4 945(95w).Update your bios to 5001 with your old cpu first.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disnemar*


So should I pay attention to core temps or CPU temp??

The difference is realyy huge....


I go by cpu temp,because the core temps are not correct.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShamelessTR*


How's it going fellas? I was reading through, thinking about upgrading my CPU and got into what quad cores could be used and I wanted to know what everyone's thoughts were on the Phenom II x4 970BE, and whether or not I could convince it to work on my M2N board. I have a Pegatron M2N78-LA AM2+ board, but it isn't nearly as nice as my Asus, so I was just curious.... I'd like to see that 970BE inside my case. I think it would make me overly happy.


I don't think you'll get anything better than a Athlon x2 6xxx to work on either of those boards.
The M2N plus sli is a 500 chipset and did not get any updates for newer cpu's.
The M2N78-LA is an HP oem board and likely has not been updated for newer cpu's either.

Sorry to say.

Gyro


----------



## M2N SLI FRED

The X4 945 95 watt chip doesn't appear to be on the market. I could only find the 125 watt version at amazon. Will the 125 watt version work?


----------



## Xyxyll

Thoughts on the Silver Arrow? Can anyone confirm it clears the mosfet heatsinks?

Just bought a VenX, but I still have time to cancel the order and switch over to the SA for $10 more. Using a Storm Scout case and will otherwise be using the VenX with two 120mm Lian Li case fans in PP.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2N SLI FRED;12633141*
> The X4 945 95 watt chip doesn't appear to be on the market. I could only find the 125 watt version at amazon. Will the 125 watt version work?


yes it will work ,but it will run hotter,which may or may not affect how high you can oc,depending on how good your cooling is.

Gyro


----------



## M2N SLI FRED

Thanks for the info. I've been reading previous posts and come to the conclusion its best to stick with the supported CPUs listed by ASUS. I did run across many CPUs, haven't seen the X4 840 talked about anywhere. Would this CPU work? It is 95 watt.


----------



## Gyro

I would go for the 820 over the 840,for the L3 cache,it's a few bucks cheaper and will oc nicely on your board.

Gyro


----------



## The Fryer

the 940 Black Edition will work great with the m2n-sli as well.. do bios update, install cpu, clear cmos and boot it up.. no extra progs need to be run. bump the multi for a small oc or a little bit more.


----------



## M2N SLI FRED

I have narrowed my CPU search down to : X4 820 2.8g 95 watt and x4 940 3.0g 125 watt.

I found the 940 on sale for 119.00 which is a real good price. I guess the question is 2.8g 95 watt vs 3g 125 watt, which will be a better match for my board. I'm leaning towards the 940 since it would run with out any additional programs. The 820 is about 10 dollars cheaper. I'm waiting to place the order until I get some input. Thanks for the help. The 940 I found was not the black version, will that make a difference. I have updated the bios to version 1103 which is the most current from the ASUS website. this is the CPU: AMD Phenom II 940 X4 3.0GHz Socket AM2+ Quad Core 125W Processor (OEM). The fact I still use Windows XP 32 be of any concern?

I have been reading about the x4 955 black which is also 125 watts. On page one of the posts I see where several members have used this chip in M2N SLI Deluxe mother board. Would this work in the M2N SLI board. If it does work, are there other programs that have to be run or is it just updating the bios and plugging the CPU in. I like the idea of upgrading to another mother board and ddr3 memory in the future. If it isn't to difficult to set up, I might go with the 955.


----------



## N2Gaming

940 is the easiest IMO and I was not aware that the Ph II x4 940 comes in a non Black Edition.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;12639000*
> 940 is the easiest IMO and I was not aware that the Ph II x4 940 comes in a non Black Edition.


hmm, i have to agree. I looked it up on the AMD Website and found they only made a black edition 940. even OEM is black edition only. no standard or non-black.

so it looks like you will have a unlocked multi, it can be fun, but get an aftermarket cooler if your going to oc it at all, anything above 3.4-3.6 they start to get really hot from the vcore\speed increase.


----------



## M2N SLI FRED

I ordered the x4 940, Thanks for the advice. Any other instructions I should know about? You ran it down to me already, update bios with current CPU, shut down, clear cmos, install new CPU, boot up computer. Sounds pretty easy. I will keep you posted on my progress. Will I need to update any drivers? Thanks.


----------



## The Fryer

nope everything else should stay the same.


----------



## gr8sho

IF you've been following this thread for the past 3 months or so, and with the advent of the newer Phenom CPUs, power management has been an on again off again topic. Depending on the individual, either Phenommsrtweaker or K10stat have been recommended as solutions both for manipulating CPU multis and the Northbridge and core voltages. Based on my reviews of both of these, which btw both share common usage of winring0 library, it does not appear that power management can be dealt with successfully. It's possible that this is due to the architecture of the board itself not being compliant to some standard.

I am presently using Phenommsrtweaker to handle running the CPU multi from 4x to 15x depending on load.

I had located a blog by the K10stat author and it can be found here. I have not had any success from the person in getting a final answer on operation of the tool.

http://aspiregemstone.blogspot.com/2009/06/k10stat-amd-griffin-processor.html


----------



## disnemar

Could you please have a look at my CPU temperatures?

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/89e79b092fcdf237.html

Everything is stable but I'm a little bit worried about CPU temp.


----------



## Gorbuha

Guys,

First of all a little history of my problems with this card: I had GeForce 9800 GT and had no problems with it. Had to give it to my brother in law and got myself Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5770 Vapor-X Overclock Edition. This is where my problems started:

1) I have installed the card. Turned on the comp. It takes 2 minutes to go through POST!!! I found a solution online basically it is my motherboard which Asus M2N SLI and has an NVidia chipset that does not go well with ATI Cards, I had to flash the BIOS with an updated version which fixed the problem.

2) Had difficult time installing CCC (Catalyst), installed .NET 2.0 and C++ 2005, finally managed to find a solution online (to install CCC) which was to install version 9.2 which seemed to work fine as I was not able to install the newer and most recent versions of CCC. Only after installing version 9.2 i was able to install the most recent version of CCC over it.

3) Here is my current problem: I play StarCraft 2 and now I am noticing a strange screen flickering in the bottom right hand corner while I am playing. The flickering has a shape of the start menu box, it looks like the start menu box is trying to get on the screen, I switch to the desktop from starcraft and there it is the start menu box on the desktop screen. I pull it down go back to SC2 but then it happens again. While this happens it really messes up my game as somehow that bottom right hand corner which is flickering becomes mouse insensitive meaning that I can access the SC2 minimap or any of the options in the bottom right hand corner. I don't know if this describes my problem clearly enough but I don't know how else to describe it. Sorry for the long post... I also checked my GPU's temperature while playing SC2 and it was around 60-65...
What's wrong ?


----------



## [SJ]Nescafe37

hiya guys...i am currently running a m2n sli deluxe mobo with a 6400 cpu...now i have just bought a phenom 955 but its not a 95w version...i could not find one for love or money...anyways i see there seems to be a lot of messing around to get the 125w version to work??so what do i need to do to get it running correctly??i am currently running the 5001 bios??
thanks in advance
chris


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[SJ]Nescafe37*


hiya guys...i am currently running a m2n sli deluxe mobo with a 6400 cpu...now i have just bought a phenom 955 but its not a 95w version...i could not find one for love or money...anyways i see there seems to be a lot of messing around to get the 125w version to work??so what do i need to do to get it running correctly??i am currently running the 5001 bios??
thanks in advance
chris


There is a guide "AM3 installation" in the spreadsheet on the first page of this thread,have read through that,then come back if you have any questions.

NOTE; disreguard the older driver/bios references,the guide is dated a bit.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## [SJ]Nescafe37

cheers for the reply gyro but that spreadsheet is for the m2n32 sli deluxe and mine is a m2n sli deluxe


----------



## Gyro

It will work the just the same.
All the changes you need to make in the bios will be the same.

Gyro


----------



## [SJ]Nescafe37

thanks mate


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disnemar;12646777*
> Could you please have a look at my CPU temperatures?
> 
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/89e79b092fcdf237.html
> 
> Everything is stable but I'm a little bit worried about CPU temp.


Have you tried reseating the cpu cooler?
Do you have cpu Q-fan set to optimal?
Your idle temps look high,any way you can improve case airflow?

Gyro


----------



## disnemar

Idle, cool'n quiet enable:

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/adfcc8e89a7d9feb.html

The previous screen( http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/89e79b092fcdf237.html ) was takean after a few hours of playing


----------



## Gyro

double post


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disnemar;12654070*
> Idle, cool'n quiet enable:
> 
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/adfcc8e89a7d9feb.html
> 
> The previous screen( http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/89e79b092fcdf237.html ) was takean after a few hours of playing


Try taking the side panel off and see if that helps drop the temps,try idle and loaded.

Do you have any fans in the front of the case?
The specs say it has mounts for 2 92mm fans.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Can this PSU handle 2 GTX series cards adequately or should I go higher?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL030811&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL030811-_-EMC-030811-Index-_-PowerSupplies-_-17139006-L0A


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;12654459*
> Can this PSU handle 2 GTX series cards adequately or should I go higher?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL030811&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL030811-_-EMC-030811-Index-_-PowerSupplies-_-17139006-L0A


What series GTX card? 260-70-80,460-70-80,560-70-80?

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;12654665*
> What series GTX card? 260-70-80,460-70-80,560-70-80?
> 
> Gyro


Fair enough. I was thinking the middle one.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;12657433*
> Fair enough. I was thinking the middle one.


Up to a pair of 470's on the 750tx I would say.2 480's will need a 850w.

Gyro


----------



## luchog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gorbuha*


3) Here is my current problem: I play StarCraft 2 and now I am noticing a strange screen flickering in the bottom right hand corner while I am playing. The flickering has a shape of the start menu box, it looks like the start menu box is trying to get on the screen, I switch to the desktop from starcraft and there it is the start menu box on the desktop screen. I pull it down go back to SC2 but then it happens again. While this happens it really messes up my game as somehow that bottom right hand corner which is flickering becomes mouse insensitive meaning that I can access the SC2 minimap or any of the options in the bottom right hand corner. I don't know if this describes my problem clearly enough but I don't know how else to describe it. Sorry for the long post... I also checked my GPU's temperature while playing SC2 and it was around 60-65...
What's wrong ?


What's wrong is that Microsoft Windows is crap. It's a Windows issue, not a graphics card issue. Unfortunately, there isn't too much you can do about it. I've had similar problems occur intermittently with a number of different games and apps.

If you're running Windows XP, then you can try a cold boot and see if that clears it up, and you might want to disable your screensaver as well; otherwise you're probably SOL. If you're running Vista, then try upgrading to Windows 7; 'cause Vista is a big pile of moose droppings. If you're running Windows 7, try turning off Aero (a good idea if you're running GPU-intensive games like SC2 anyway).

You might also try closing other software that you might have running, including unnecessary background stuff in your system tray. Some of those weird system utilities and monitoring programs can sometimes cause weird problems with games; as can a lot of other stuff like IM clients and video-capture utilities.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Up to a pair of 470's on the 750tx I would say.2 480's will need a 850w.

Gyro


Thx. I should have looked more carefully since I will go modular, and this one isn't. Will study this a bit more carefully.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luchog*


What's wrong is that Microsoft Windows is crap. It's a Windows issue, not a graphics card issue. Unfortunately, there isn't too much you can do about it. I've had similar problems occur intermittently with a number of different games and apps.

If you're running Windows XP, then you can try a cold boot and see if that clears it up, and you might want to disable your screensaver as well; otherwise you're probably SOL. If you're running Vista, then try upgrading to Windows 7; 'cause Vista is a big pile of moose droppings. If you're running Windows 7, try turning off Aero (a good idea if you're running GPU-intensive games like SC2 anyway).

You might also try closing other software that you might have running, including unnecessary background stuff in your system tray. Some of those weird system utilities and monitoring programs can sometimes cause weird problems with games; as can a lot of other stuff like IM clients and video-capture utilities.


MS is crap your right, but if everyone else is able to do the same thing and it works i doubt it is the problem. and StarCraft 2 requires a lot less of a system than he has.. but if your running monitor programs i would suggest just running 1, and not multiple's. also try Game booster. i use it for all my games and it helps a lot. it will shut down or temp stop programs in the background not needed to play the game, and will bring them back when your done. you can even use it with online games as it will not kill your connection. the free version is decent enough.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;12662506*
> Thx. I should have looked more carefully since I will go modular, and this one isn't. Will study this a bit more carefully.


I run this and highly recommend it http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256059.

Here are a couple of reviews http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=183
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/SilverStone-Strider-Plus-750-W-Power-Supply-Review/911

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## bradleyg5

join me.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1690938

better late than never!

I originally got this board with a x2 6400+ before I even knew what SLI was. so I got a 125w processor for my 95w board. always hated the speed, but ran fine, couldn't increase a MHz on the bus though. got 2.2v ram to go in the 1.95v max slots, ran fine at reduced voltages.

recently had my gaming laptop die because of power spikes I'm pretty sure(live next to a steel mill, no surge protector)

so I decided I needed to upgrade, found there was a bios update that allowed AM3 chips, I originally knew it was upgraded once to support am2+ but didnt like the look of the original phenoms

so ya took out my 9800gtxs(one died gave other to bother. put in. pair of GTX460s got a 945 95w open box. now it screams. plays BC2 and F1 2010 like a champ.

the install of the CPU was near disaster, the crap thermal paste on the 6400+ was like concret, I couldn't boot into OS after bios update(or at I think) I couldn't think of any way to get it out. so... I just started pull harder and harder and it just ripped, I was terrified the pins would gave broke off in the board. but luckily only the 6400+ was destroyed

anyways I put the 6400+ heat sync on the 945 and slowly have been trying to push it as far as I can. the bios CPU voltage setting doesn't seem to do anything though, I was hoping to get more out of it, the board makes me hit f1 on boot when the bus is over 210 but I don't care, it seems to run fine and I have a fan blowing on the north bridge.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradleyg5;12666928*
> join me.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1690938
> 
> better late than never!
> 
> I originally got this board with a x2 6400+ before I even knew what SLI was. so I got a 125w processor for my 95w board. always hated the speed, but ran fine, couldn't increase a MHz on the bus though. got 2.2v ram to go in the 1.95v max slots, ran fine at reduced voltages.
> 
> recently had my gaming laptop die because of power spikes I'm pretty sure(live next to a steel mill, no surge protector)
> 
> so I decided I needed to upgrade, found there was a bios update that allowed AM3 chips, I originally knew it was upgraded once to support am2+ but didnt like the look of the original phenoms
> 
> so ya took out my 9800gtxs(one died gave other to bother. put in. pair of GTX460s got a 945 95w open box. now it screams. plays BC2 and F1 2010 like a champ.
> 
> the install of the CPU was near disaster, the crap thermal paste on the 6400+ was like concret, I couldn't boot into OS after bios update(or at I think) I couldn't think of any way to get it out. so... I just started pull harder and harder and it just ripped, I was terrified the pins would gave broke off in the board. but luckily only the 6400+ was destroyed
> 
> anyways I put the 6400+ heat sync on the 945 and slowly have been trying to push it as far as I can. the bios CPU voltage setting doesn't seem to do anything though, I was hoping to get more out of it, the board makes me hit f1 on boot when the bus is over 210 but I don't care, it seems to run fine and I have a fan blowing on the north bridge.


join you? as in how?

if you live next to a steel mill you need a backup UPS. they use high powered electrodes to heat and melt the steel and every time they use it they are causing a small brownout and when they shut it off it spikes the voltage through the power lines from the sudden stop. i worked at one, you should see the stuff they have to keep there computers and stuff properly powered without frying them. surge protectors, huge UPS, back up generators, and sometimes even power filters on critical stuff.


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;12663496*
> MS is crap your right, but if everyone else is able to do the same thing and it works i doubt it is the problem.


That would be true only if his install was identical to everyone else's. Unless you're using identical hardware and installing identical images, there are always going to be at least minor differences between machines. Even a simple driver, hotfix, or optional update install can make a huge difference in how Windows behaves. And the longer you have it installed, the more it changes, accumulating various bits of software changes, setting customization, registry alterations, and other cruft; not to mention all the bits created by installing third-party utilities and applications (bits which often remain behind even after uninstalling). I know people who do clean installs of their OS at least once a year because of that; and most Microsoft labs complete re-image their machines daily or weekly to ensure consistency in building and testing software.

Yes, there should be a certain amount of consistency between machines running the same OS; but after having worked in the industry for well over a decade, including several years at Microsoft, I've come to realize that even Server versions of Windows are not nearly as consistent as we should want. I've even seen dramatically different behaviour occur in otherwise functionally identical machines, given a little time and use. It doesn't take much to make Windows start behaving badly.


----------



## M2N SLI FRED

I would like to thank everyone for their advice. I installed my AMD x4 940 in my M2N SLI board without any problems. I would like to ask "The Fryer" what your multiplier is set at?

Thanks again, I already see a big difference in Black Ops.


----------



## bradleyg5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;12666967*
> join you? as in how?
> 
> if you live next to a steel mill you need a backup UPS. they use high powered electrodes to heat and melt the steel and every time they use it they are causing a small brownout and when they shut it off it spikes the voltage through the power lines from the sudden stop. i worked at one, you should see the stuff they have to keep there computers and stuff properly powered without frying them. surge protectors, huge UPS, back up generators, and sometimes even power filters on critical stuff.


yes well didn't think it would apply to laptops for some reason.

I just meant join me to the "club"


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2N SLI FRED;12676638*
> I would like to thank everyone for their advice. I installed my AMD x4 940 in my M2N SLI board without any problems. I would like to ask "The Fryer" what your multiplier is set at?
> 
> Thanks again, I already see a big difference in Black Ops.


right now it is at x17, and my vcore is set at 1.375, gives me 3.4Ghz.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradleyg5;12677320*
> 
> I just meant join me to the "club"


Consider yourself joined.









Gyro


----------



## The Fryer

well after work today i am going to reconfigure my setup. going to pull everything apart and clean it, lap the cpu with 5k grit. going to use a 9800gt and a 8600gts for my phyzx. and get my custom case ready for paint. i hope to start painting it next week.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M2N SLI FRED*


I would like to thank everyone for their advice. I installed my AMD x4 940 in my M2N SLI board without any problems. I would like to ask "The Fryer" what your multiplier is set at?

Thanks again, I already see a big difference in Black Ops.


It's very likely you will be more limited on your M2N SLI board than The Fryer due to the lack of voltage adjustments you have available to you in the bios.

Then again you may be able to get the voltages higher by using software. However I don't advise doing this as it may burn up the power regulation circuits on your board.


----------



## Stescak

...


----------



## crash01

hi guys









Im back, I'm using my old m2n32-sli vista with 6000 (again!) for a media center








940 sold, dhx too









2nd slot of pci-ex has some problem, but mb works fine









There are news about beta bios x6?


----------



## M2N SLI FRED

I decided to run the CPU at stock speed. I bought the CPU to get one more upgrade from this board and I don't want to take any chances burning out the board as this would defeat my whole purpose. I thank all that gave me advice. The machine is working fine and the increased performance is remarkable.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2N SLI FRED;12733915*
> I decided to run the CPU at stock speed. I bought the CPU to get one more upgrade from this board and I don't want to take any chances burning out the board as this would defeat my whole purpose. I thank all that gave me advice. The machine is working fine and the increased performance is remarkable.


i am glad you are happy. i came from a AMD 5200 x2 to my 940be and it was like a might and day difference.


----------



## disnemar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Try taking the side panel off and see if that helps drop the temps,try idle and loaded.
Gyro


I've taken the side panel off:

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...b299255b5.html

Idle (Cool'n Quiet):

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...a735a929f.html

Stress:

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...b55ab0a1d.html


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disnemar;12742874*
> I've taken the side panel off:
> 
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/ad06c0fb299255b5.html
> 
> Idle (Cool'n Quiet):
> 
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/b87fca3a735a929f.html
> 
> Stress:
> 
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/fa22fc4b55ab0a1d.html


Your cooler is able to mount in all four positions.

Can you rotate the cooler so it is blowing at the rear fan(turn it 90 degrees counter clockwise),it's pretty close to the gpu,what air it is drawing is coming directly off the gpu.

What is the max rpm of the cooler fan?
Does it max out when stressed?

Gyro


----------



## disnemar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;12744904*
> Your cooler is able to mount in all four positions.
> 
> Can you rotate the cooler so it is blowing at the rear fan(turn it 90 degrees counter clockwise),it's pretty close to the gpu,what air it is drawing is coming directly off the gpu.
> 
> What is the max rpm of the cooler fan?
> Does it max out when stressed?
> 
> Gyro


I can't rotate the cooler because it's impossible. It doesn't fit.

My cooler fan is Scythe S-FLEX 1200 rpm..


----------



## Gyro

Have you got higher rpm fan you can try? 1200rpm is a bit slow for a cpu cooler.

Where does the cooler touch if it is mounted like I mentioned?

Gyro


----------



## disnemar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;12745031*
> Have you got higher rpm fan you can try? 1200rpm is a bit slow for a cpu cooler.
> 
> Gyro


That's not the problem to buy, for example,S-FLEX 1900, but do you think it's going to lower temperature of CPU significatly?? How many degrees? 10, 20??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;12745031*
> Where does the cooler touch if it is mounted like I mentioned?


One of the radiators...


----------



## Gyro

I have a 2000rpm fan on my cooler and it idles at 1200.
It could not hurt,if you can some how turn the cooler it will make even more difference.

So it hits on the lower fins because they are tilted?

Gyro


----------



## disnemar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;12745155*
> I have a 2000rpm fan on my cooler and it idles at 1200.
> It could not hurt,if you can some how turn the cooler it will make even more difference.
> 
> Gyro


More than what?? 20 degrees?? Really?
Only by changing a fan?

Unfortunately I can't rotate the cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;12745155*
> 
> So it hits on the lower fins because they are tilted?
> 
> Gyro


Yes.


----------



## Gyro

A higher rpm fan may get you may be 5-10c.turning the cooler may get you another 5-10c.(on the cpu temp.more like 5 on the cores)
So it hits on the back pipe or the one in the middle of the board?

Gyro


----------



## disnemar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


A higher rpm fan may get you may be 5-10c.turning the cooler may get you another 5-10c.(on the cpu temp.more like 5 on the cores)
So it hits on the back pipe or the one in the middle of the board?

Gyro


http://img153.imageshack.us/i/image04x.jpg/

By the way, what 2000 rpm fan would you recommend??

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Hey Disnemar, if you can, turn the heatsink 90 (...).


No, I can't......


----------



## Dale-C

Hey Disnemar, if you can, turn the heatsink 90 degrees then put one fan either side for a push pull, should see a big difference there. Scythe S-FLEX are decent fans.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disnemar*


http://img153.imageshack.us/i/image04x.jpg/

By the way, what 2000 rpm fan would you recommend??

No, I can't......


Skythe s-flex G 1900rpm should work good.
Since you can't rotate the cooler,I suggest you put the fan on top as a pull.

Gyro


----------



## disnemar

You mean I should replace only the position of a fan or rotate the whole cooler?


----------



## Gyro

Just move the fan to the top.

Gyro


----------



## disnemar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Just move the fan to the top.

Gyro


Mhmm, but how to attach it?


----------



## Gyro

You may have to rotate the cooler 180 degrees.
That's an odd cooler,it does not look like the fan holder bracket can be moved,plus you are using a 120mm fan(100mm stock).
And with the fins being tilted,I don't think there is any way to use zip ties.

Gyro


----------



## disnemar

OK, so let's make it clear...

In your opinion the reason of my high CPU temp is the faulty airflow caused mainly by the cooler. At the same time I shouldn't pay much attention to cores temps because the CPU temp is the most imoprtant one.

In other words if I decided to replace the cooler with the new one it would lower my temps significantly.

Is that true??


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disnemar*


OK, so let's make it clear...

In your opinion the reason of my high CPU temp is the faulty airflow caused mainly by the cooler. At the same time I shouldn't pay much attention to cores temps because the CPU temp is the most imoprtant one.

In other words if I decided to replace the cooler with the new one it would lower my temps significantly.

Is that true??


Yes.
The reason I think the cpu temp is so much higher than the core temps is the cooler can't get rid of the heat produced fast enough.

Yes a new cooler would help lots.

I was going to suggest that, but was not sure it was an option for you.

I have this and like it very much http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233003.

It will mount blowing to the rear.And should drop the cpu temps to under 60c,and therefore lowering the core temps too.

Not sure if you can get them in Poland or not.

Can you post a link to where you shop?

Gyro


----------



## d-pest

I have a problem with x4 955 be and m2n32 sli dlx. Can't unlock cores with nvidia performance and don't really know what to try next. nvidia control panel says it's multiplier is x16, but cpu-z says different. Could someone please help









http://img864.imageshack.us/f/p5awe.png/


----------



## Gyro

Go to windows control panel/power options/set to high performance.
That should give you the multi dropdown box in the perf tools.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;12752794*
> I have this and like it very much http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003.


Will this work on the M2N32 and still allow for clearance of the RAM and the GPU on both sides?


----------



## disnemar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;12752794*
> Yes.
> The reason I think the cpu temp is so much higher than the core temps is the cooler can't get rid of the heat produced fast enough.
> 
> Yes a new cooler would help lots.
> 
> I was going to suggest that, but was not sure it was an option for you.
> 
> I have this and like it very much http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003.
> 
> It will mount blowing to the rear.And should drop the cpu temps to under 60c,and therefore lowering the core temps too.
> 
> Not sure if you can get them in Poland or not.
> 
> Can you post a link to where you shop?
> 
> Gyro


I have three questions about this cooler:

1. Do I have to take out motherboard to install it?
2. Is thermalpaste included or do I need my own (any suggestions)?
3. Will it fit in my case??


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;12756599*
> Will this work on the M2N32 and still allow for clearance of the RAM and the GPU on both sides?


Yes I had it on my M2N32-sli dlx.If the ram heatspreaders are of normal height.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disnemar;12757098*
> I have three questions about this cooler:
> 
> 1. Do I have to take out motherboard to install it?
> 2. Is thermalpaste included or do I need my own (any suggestions)?
> 3. Will it fit in my case??


1.No,It uses the stock AMD latch.
2.I believe it does.(but I can't remember for sure, but most all do come with it preapplied)But if you want to buy some i recommend Arctic cooling MX-2 or MX-3.Appy like in the pic below.Fill in the cracks and then 2 lines.
3.Looking at the dimensions of your case ,yes it will fit.

I would suggest you get 2 92mm fans for the front of the case too.(in front of hdd's)

Gyro

edit;I just found out it does not come with thermal paste.


----------



## disnemar

Xigmatek Balder - will it fit in my case??

I'm asking because Xigmatek Balder is the one I can purchase in a short period of time....


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disnemar;12757499*
> Xigmatek Balder - will it fit in my case??
> 
> I'm asking because Xigmatek Balder is the one I can purchase in a short period of time....


Yes the Balder will fit,it is the same height as the s1283,159mm.
The Balder has a better fan too, the same fan as the dark knight.

Gyro


----------



## disnemar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;12757559*
> Yes the Balder will fit,it is the same height as the s1283,159mm.
> The Balder has a better fan too, the same fan as the dark knight.
> 
> Gyro


So, I will have no problem with mounting this cooler without taking out my mobo ? At the same time there shouldn't be any problems with rotatiting it (changing the direction of blowing)??

I've just found some opinions that the fan of this cooler is a bit noisy. True?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disnemar;12758101*
> So, I will have no problem with mounting this cooler without taking out my mobo ? At the same time there shouldn't be any problems with rotatiting it (changing the direction of blowing)??
> 
> I've just found some opinions that the fan of this cooler is a bit noisy. True?


You will have no problems mounting it.
It mounts the same way the stock cooler mounts,no need to remove motherboard.
I have no experience with it, so I can't say if it's noisy, but..
It will probably never need to run at max rpm, so it won't be too noisy.

Gyro


----------



## Kani.DTH

Here is my validation link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1583937


----------



## Sco0bz

hey im new







heres my validation link


does or has anyone else had problems with usb 2 devices being assigned to the non enhanced hub ? i get the message "this device could perform faster..etc" but the enhanced hub never gets used and no matter which port i plug it into it still assigns itself to usb 1.1 hub


----------



## Xyxyll

4 months after inquiring about CPU temps, I finally have my Venomous-X. It BARELY cleared the motherboard heatsinks, but it did. I have a 38mm Panaflo and 25mm Yate Loon in push pull on a fan controller, and so far my temperatures are pretty decent.

What I still don't understand is why there's such a discrepancy between calculated core temps and measured socket temp on this board. We're talking about a 15C difference no matter what cooler I have installed. I want to be comfortable with my mild overclock, but OCCT shows the socket temp reaching max (62C) after about 5 min, even though the core temps aren't higher than 47C.

Any thoughts?


----------



## disnemar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;12758345*
> You will have no problems mounting it.
> It mounts the same way the stock cooler mounts,no need to remove motherboard.
> I have no experience with it, so I can't say if it's noisy, but..
> It will probably never need to run at max rpm, so it won't be too noisy.
> 
> Gyro


OK...so I've ordered Xigmatek Balder and tomorrow I'm going to install it.

As far as I know there is some thermapaste included in the kit. Do you think that it's worth applying?

And what kind of thermalpaste can it be?


----------



## crash01

xyxyll, i havent 940BE now i have never done that tests









Socket temp is high :O


----------



## Xyxyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01;12769195*
> xyxyll, i havent 940BE now i have never done that tests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socket temp is high :O


Hey, long time no see! Thanks again for the VenX suggestion. I'm quite pleased with the VX Black. The socket temperatures really are peculiar though. At idle the socket temp will jump between 1-5C higher than the avg core temp. At load is when the difference grows. I had the same problem with my previous cooler, an all copper Zerotherm BTF90. Even with its 2700RPM 90mm fan, socket temperature would always be too hot.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyxyll*


4 months after inquiring about CPU temps, I finally have my Venomous-X. It BARELY cleared the motherboard heatsinks, but it did. I have a 38mm Panaflo and 25mm Yate Loon in push pull on a fan controller, and so far my temperatures are pretty decent.

What I still don't understand is why there's such a discrepancy between calculated core temps and measured socket temp on this board. We're talking about a 15C difference no matter what cooler I have installed. I want to be comfortable with my mild overclock, but OCCT shows the socket temp reaching max (62C) after about 5 min, even though the core temps aren't higher than 47C.

Any thoughts?


My x3 720 reads the same on my M2N32-sli dlx and M4N98td-evo.
Core temps are always 10-15c under cpu temp at idle and loaded core temps remain under cpu temps by about 5c,cpu temp 35c-core temps don't pass 30c.
As you can see in the pic below my core temps are about 6c under ambient.
tmpin0 is cpu temp.
I think the 940's run hot by nature.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disnemar*


OK...so I've ordered Xigmatek Balder and tomorrow I'm going to install it.

As far as I know there is some thermapaste included in the kit. Do you think that it's worth applying?

And what kind of thermalpaste can it be?


This is it here http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233069.

It should do just fine.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Xyxyll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


My x3 720 reads the same on my M2N32-sli dlx and M4N98td-evo.
Core temps are always 10-15c under cpu temp at idle and loaded core temps remain under cpu temps by about 5c,cpu temp 35c-core temps don't pass 30c.
As you can see in the pic below my core temps are about 6c under ambient.
tmpin0 is cpu temp.
I think the 940's run hot by nature.

This is it here http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233069.

It should do just fine.

Good luck

Gyro


Thank you for a great idea! I'm going to run out and check its temps in another AM2+ board. It's very possible the 940BE just runs hot, but it just seems odd that my 6400+ was just as bad.

A few things about your HWMonitor. If your ambient temps are ~21Â°C, why are your hard drive temps so high? What kind of airflow do you have through your case? Your CPU?


----------



## Gyro

6400+ another furnace









That hdd has always run on the warm side.Doesn't matter how much air I toss at it








It's mounted behind the fan bottom front of the cm 690.

The cpu is mounted vertically, about 2in above the gpu and about the same from the 2 top 120mm exhaust fans.

I have 7 fans total.

Gyro


----------



## The Fryer

Not a bad temp for a 940be. i wouldnt worry about the socket temp. it is a probe not even touching the cpu, and is under the hot side of the cores so the air will get hotter as it is not cooled. the actual core's are cooled with your heat sink. mine have seen 60*C and my socket temp was around 73, so i think if the socket temp was true i would have let the magic smoke out of my cpu..

today has been horrid though for my m2n-sli dlx. my Ethernet keeps going out on both plugs. i replaced both my cords and still same thing. i re flashed my bios, and cleared bios. so far it is working, but i have not tried my oc or anything else.


----------



## disnemar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;12770352*
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


Idle
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/a4dce4d41bb39340.html

Stress
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/5ed7119f014abc06.html


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disnemar*


Idle
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...41bb39340.html

Stress
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...f014abc06.html


That's better, your core temps under load are really good now.









Do you have fans in front of your hard drives?

Gyro


----------



## disnemar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Do you have fans in front of your hard drives?

Gyro


No, and I'm not really sure if these two 92mm fans would change anything as far as CPU temp is concerned...

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...e7e755f59.html








Besides they would be quite noisy....

I have S-Flex 1200rpm which used to be on my previous cooler and I wonder where I can attach it....


----------



## Gyro

I would take the filter/fan door off the front and mount the 120mm fan there with some zip ties.
You only have one for exhaust but zero for intake.
I bet putting the fan there will get you another few degrees off all temps.

Gyro


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


I would take the filter/fan door off the front and mount the 120mm fan there with some zip ties.
You only have one for exhaust but zero for intake.
I bet putting the fan there will get you another few degrees off all temps.

Gyro


agreed. the more air you can push through the cooler it will run.


----------



## gr8sho

Does anyone here have experience with this CPU cooler, either way?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181010


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;12784850*
> Does anyone here have experience with this CPU cooler, either way?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181010


from what i have seen you can get about the same performance from a high end air cooler. if you want water cooling i would suggest building your own. it is not that hard, but cost a little more, but you have the proudness of doing it your self, and get way better temps.


----------



## docdocmurdoc

Hey guys,
Have a question. I see people are using the Phenom II x4 955. It not on the list of supported CPU's from Asus. That only goes to the 945. I was wondering what bios version is being used. My bios version is 5002 currently. I am looking at getting a new cpu for this board, and can't find any 945's for a reasonable price, but I can find the 955 or 965. Just need to know what Bios version ppl are using to get this to work.

Thanks


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docdocmurdoc;12787037*
> Hey guys,
> Have a question. I see people are using the Phenom II x4 955. It not on the list of supported CPU's from Asus. That only goes to the 945. I was wondering what bios version is being used. My bios version is 5002 currently. I am looking at getting a new cpu for this board, and can't find any 945's for a reasonable price, but I can find the 955 or 965. Just need to know what Bios version ppl are using to get this to work.
> 
> Thanks


First go here http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem and fill it out the best you can.

Then read the AM3 install instructions at the top of the spreadsheet on the first page of this thread.(the guide is a little old so use the latest driver/bios available)

I take it since your have bios 5002 you have an M2N32-sli,that is the one you need, so you are fine there.

There are links on the first page for the nvidia tools you will need also.

If you need more help just ask.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## docdocmurdoc

Well I filled that out best I could for now. I have read the guide posted. I guess I am a bit confused because it is a bit old. I have the latest drivers and software for nvidia GPU. I guess I would like an opinion from ppl that are already using the 955, 965. I am already using the bios I need, so do I just drop a 955 in at it works? Sound to easy. Should I just stick with the slower 925 which is supported, but not available in BE?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;12785838*
> from what i have seen you can get about the same performance from a high end air cooler. if you want water cooling i would suggest building your own. it is not that hard, but cost a little more, but you have the proudness of doing it your self, and get way better temps.


No, this was never about water cooling.

Your point though if I get it is that the relative performance of this particular cooler isn't better than a conventional high-end heat-sink/fan combo, right?

What is mostly appealing to me about the design is the idea of heat-transfer out of the case area, and the small footprint inside the case itself. If anyone here has one, it would be nice to get that feedback as well.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docdocmurdoc;12789308*
> Well I filled that out best I could for now. I have read the guide posted. I guess I am a bit confused because it is a bit old. I have the latest drivers and software for nvidia GPU. I guess I would like an opinion from ppl that are already using the 955, 965. I am already using the bios I need, so do I just drop a 955 in at it works? Sound to easy. Should I just stick with the slower 925 which is supported, but not available in BE?


I have a 965BE, and no, it is not "just a drop in" as you are used to with fully supported CPUs. Think of this as more like driving a manual transmission car. There's a little bit more work to do to fully realize the capability of the CPU.

If you are comfortable with overclocking or playing with the bios, then I would say you are in a good position for a 965. The board itself is an excellent OC'er and you will be able to take full advantage of the 965 and then some.

The manual part for basic setup mostly comes around the notion of setting in BIOS upper limit of CPU multi, and prescribed Vcore to run the CPU at the rated speed *and* disabling all power management features and options. Then, once booted into the OS, use an application such as Nvidia System Tools to set the CPU multiplier.

After you've gotten past this part, you can explore the upper limits of the board's capabilities and drive up the FSB speed to get some additional performance from the M2N32.


----------



## luchog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


No, this was never about water cooling.

Your point though if I get it is that the relative performance of this particular cooler isn't better than a conventional high-end heat-sink/fan combo, right?

What is mostly appealing to me about the design is the idea of heat-transfer out of the case area, and the small footprint inside the case itself. If anyone here has one, it would be nice to get that feedback as well.


If you're considering the Corsair H50/H60/H70, I'd highly recommend checking out the link in my sig. More info there than you could ever want.

Short version: the stock H50 is roughly equivalent to a high-end air-based cooler like the TRUE or Noctua D-14, and costs roughly the same. You can increase performance noticeably by adding a second fan, and lapping the water block/pump contact surface. The H70 performs better, but is probably overkill for a pre-Phenom II CPU.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luchog*


If you're considering the Corsair H50/H60/H70, I'd highly recommend checking out the link in my sig. More info there than you could ever want.

Short version: the stock H50 is roughly equivalent to a high-end air-based cooler like the TRUE or Noctua D-14, and costs roughly the same. You can increase performance noticeably by adding a second fan, and lapping the water block/pump contact surface. The H70 performs better, but is probably overkill for a pre-Phenom II CPU.


Thank you. Yes, it has. In fact, more pages than this thread.

It looks like you're running your 970 at stock speed. What idle and load temps are you seeing?


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;12811346*
> Thank you. Yes, it has. In fact, more pages than this thread.
> 
> It looks like you're running your 970 at stock speed. What idle and load temps are you seeing?


I'm getting about 26C idle and 39C after 8 hours of Prime95 torture test. Ambient varies between 22-24C. The fun part of that test was watching my temp drop back down to 27C in less than 2 minutes after killing Prime95.

I have it set up in an exhaust configuration; with upgraded fans and lapped waterblock. TIM is IC Diamond. I could probably drop another 1-2C if I set it up as intake; but that's nitpicking at that point.


----------



## neiltb

Hi, new member, thanks for the help on CPU support, phenom 840 will be going in soon


----------



## Gyro

You're welcome, thanks for stopping by.

Gyro


----------



## Krimdelakrim

Ive gotten tired of trying to research on how to overclock and such. Ive failed horribly to get a stable reading for my amd 945 95w. I dont know if my ram sucks, and it cant handle it or i just have bad settings. All im asking for is for some stable settings for atleast 3.3ghz.

m2n32-sli deluxe
8gig's of corsair xms2 5-5-5-18 (idk how to OC this)

im trying to power my gtx 460's in SLI.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krimdelakrim;12845765*
> Ive gotten tired of trying to research on how to overclock and such. Ive failed horribly to get a stable reading for my amd 945 95w. I dont know if my ram sucks, and it cant handle it or i just have bad settings. All im asking for is for some stable settings for atleast 3.3ghz.
> 
> m2n32-sli deluxe
> 8gig's of corsair xms2 5-5-5-18 (idk how to OC this)
> 
> im trying to power my gtx 460's in SLI.


You could have a variation of things preventing your 3.3GHz OC.

Make sure your ram is set to 800 or 667MHz not 1066MHz

Next you will want to run memtest on all your ram to make sure it's good before you start overclocking.

Additionally you need to know that your power supply is not to weak to run the GTX 460 while attempting to overclock your system.

What tests have you run thus far to determine system stability and what are the problems occuring presently?


----------



## Krimdelakrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;12846004*
> You could have a variation of things preventing your 3.3GHz OC.
> 
> Make sure your ram is set to 800 or 667MHz not 1066MHz
> 
> Next you will want to run memtest on all your ram to make sure it's good before you start overclocking.
> 
> Additionally you need to know that your power supply is not to weak to run the GTX 460 while attempting to overclock your system.
> 
> What tests have you run thus far to determine system stability and what are the problems occuring presently?


memtest is running fine ive already tried that.
i have a corsair 750w tx PSU more than enough to power 2 gtx 460's in SLI
whats been happening is when i up my FSB to 220 and set everything else on auto, puts me up to 3.3, while im running a game my the system errors. windows shuts down the game my computer does not turn off or blue screen. just game crashes runs fine w.o overclock. although when i overclock it sometimes i can go with hours of gameplay and it wont happen, but sometimes it will crash randomly


----------



## N2Gaming

Have you increased any of the voltages?

What is the ram speed running at when you are fsb 220?

Have you tried different GPU Drivers?

Do you know for a fact that your power supply is not failing?

What is the temperature of your CPU, GPU's and chipsets when the games crash?

Do you have adequate cooling in your system.

You should also fill in your sig so we can all see what hardware/software you have which can help others figure out how to assist you.


----------



## Krimdelakrim

No I really don't know how to mess with voltages.

Diff GPU drivers? No how could that be the problem.

My PSU is brand new, how could i find out if its failing? my computer has never shut off on me when running high end games.


----------



## Krimdelakrim

Forgot to mention that i have to actually use the AI OC utility in BIOS for it to run stable as well, when i do it manually i get abunch of windows errors at start up. all the OC utility is up the FSB to 220 is what is see. i dont really know i just set it to 10% OC. and thats what upped the FSB and it put everything else on auto.


----------



## Gyro

It's hard to just give you settings to use, as every setup is different.
But we can get you going on the right path.
With that in mind,start with these settings..

AI tuning - manual
Cpu voltage -1.35v (as read in gpu-z)
Cpu freq -210
Memory clock freq - 667-5-5-5-18( freq will oc with cpu freq)

Start with that,see how it runs.Test with prime for about an hour.
If ok,increase cpu freq by 5 to 215.retest with prime95.

Let us know how it goes.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Krimdelakrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


It's hard to just give you settings to use, as every setup is different.
But we can get you going on the right path.
With that in mind,start with these settings..

AI tuning - manual
Cpu voltage -1.35v (as read in gpu-z)
Cpu freq -210
Memory clock freq - 667-5-5-5-18( freq will oc with cpu freq)

Start with that,see how it runs.Test with prime for about an hour.
If ok,increase cpu freq by 5 to 215.retest with prime95.

Let us know how it goes.

Good luck

Gyro


Alright ima try it when I get home. I've been scared to mess with voltages cause I've heard it can damage the CPU if to high. I've messed with the fsb up to 240 once and v. About 1.375 getting an oc 3.6 oc.. Not stable though. Maybe it just needs a bit more fsb or v. Not sure tho ima start low tho


----------



## LSD69

Long time stalker here, finally registered! Without meaning to hijack the current discussion,
I just bought a GTS450(Plan was save up for 2 of them for SLI, couldnt resist got the first now, now saving for the second XD) BUT an annoying problem came up.. It just wont work on my M2N-SLI Deluxe..
It gives no display and 1long-3short beeps(Which apparently is a video adapter error?).
I tried some tests in my vain attempt to troubleshoot, and all I managed to do is rule out 2 possibilities,
first, not a faulty card, I checked it in an old PC I had arround and it just worked fine.
second was if it had enough power, which apparently it does, I use a 500W PSU and I also tested unplugging everything but the card and the mobo, still same error code. Also the older PC I meantioned runs on a 400W PSU.

Oh I should also note that the PC still runs fine if I put the older HD 3450 I had.

Some info that could be useful:
New card is a PNY GeForce GTS 450
Old card is a Sapphire Radeon HD 3450
Motherboard is an Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe
Power Supply (insert-brand-here;$) 500W









All I can think of now is that it could be some BIOS setting? Or perhaps I need some BIOS update? Or something else? XD

P.S: Forgive me if I forgot something important, pretty stressed out right now







, let me know if any more info is needed ;p


----------



## Gyro

Hey cid,

Have you tried it in both pci-e slots?
Did you uninstall ATI drivers?Use driver sweeperhttp://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/ in safe mode.

And please go here http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystemand fill it in the best you can.Thanks

Gyro


----------



## LSD69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;12864404*
> Hey cid,
> Have you tried it in both pci-e slots?
> Did you uninstall ATI drivers?Use driver sweeperhttp://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/ in safe mode.
> Gyro


Yeap, did try both PCI-e slots, same result though ;(
I don't think it even gets to a point where it uses drivers, I don't think it even goes through the POST. Although I have nothing to lose so I will give it a try ;p
Will keep you updated in a while ;p I'll also give resetting the CMOS a try, didn't think of it yesterday in my frustration XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;12864404*
> Hey cid,
> And please go here http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystemand fill it in the best you can.Thanks
> Gyro


Done ;p
Thanks for the help, much appreciated!

EDIT: Update: Still no luck :/ This really doesnt make any sense.. I even tried connecting the other PC's PSU, connected just mobo and the card and still same result..









Update 2: Okay so it now seems fixed..
It was the strangest thing, I remove the 2nd(had 2x4GB on 1st and 3rd slot) RAM I had and suddenly it worked. For a while. Then it gave me a blue screen and again stopped at the POST as it used too, I removed the other RAM module as well and inserted 2x2GB(One at a time, at 1st and 3rd slots), first time it still wouldnt work, then suddenly decided to finally work.
It's been running for quite a while now and it seems stable


----------



## docdocmurdoc

Thanks to any members that gave me some knowledge on Phenom II in this mobo. Got my 955 up and running in no time.


----------



## vmaster2

Hi, I have a M2N32SLI Deluxe with BIOS 5002, mi cpu x2 6000+ 125w is broken an i want to buy a phenom x4.

1. The 955 is full compatible o simply buy the 945 officially supported

2. I have a Gskill DDR2 800 4-4-3-5, the memory works or i must buy a ddr2 1066

i have a ATI 3850 HD and antec 750 PSU

Thanks
victormaster.com.ar


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmaster2;12877804*
> 2. I have a Gskill DDR2 800 4-4-3-5, the memory works or i must buy a ddr2 1066


my patriot 800 runs 1066 with a small .05v bump.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LSD69;12865442*
> Yeap, did try both PCI-e slots, same result though ;(
> I don't think it even gets to a point where it uses drivers, I don't think it even goes through the POST. Although I have nothing to lose so I will give it a try ;p
> Will keep you updated in a while ;p I'll also give resetting the CMOS a try, didn't think of it yesterday in my frustration XD
> 
> Done ;p
> Thanks for the help, much appreciated!
> 
> EDIT: Update: Still no luck :/ This really doesnt make any sense.. I even tried connecting the other PC's PSU, connected just mobo and the card and still same result..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update 2: Okay so it now seems fixed..
> It was the strangest thing, I remove the 2nd(had 2x4GB on 1st and 3rd slot) RAM I had and suddenly it worked. For a while. Then it gave me a blue screen and again stopped at the POST as it used too, I removed the other RAM module as well and inserted 2x2GB(One at a time, at 1st and 3rd slots), first time it still wouldnt work, then suddenly decided to finally work.
> It's been running for quite a while now and it seems stable


I would run memtest86+ on the 4gb ram sticks,one at a time.http://www.overclock.net/downloads/146790-memtest86.html
See if they error.
Glad you are up and running again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docdocmurdoc;12873060*
> Thanks to any members that gave me some knowledge on Phenom II in this mobo. Got my 955 up and running in no time.


Glad we could help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmaster2;12877804*
> Hi, I have a M2N32SLI Deluxe with BIOS 5002, mi cpu x2 6000+ 125w is broken an i want to buy a phenom x4.
> 
> 1. The 955 is full compatible o simply buy the 945 officially supported
> 
> 2. I have a Gskill DDR2 800 4-4-3-5, the memory works or i must buy a ddr2 1066
> 
> i have a ATI 3850 HD and antec 750 PSU
> 
> Thanks
> victormaster.com.ar


The x4 945 is your best bet if you want to drop it in and go.(after cmos reset of course)
The x4 955/965/970.. will require the use of the nvidia tools to run at proper speed. See first page of this thread.

No need to get 1066 ram, your 800 ram will work ok.
If you do get 1066 ram,remember that it will only work at 1066 with two sticks.(one stick per channel)

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krimdelakrim*


Alright ima try it when I get home. I've been scared to mess with voltages cause I've heard it can damage the CPU if to high. I've messed with the fsb up to 240 once and v. About 1.375 getting an oc 3.6 oc.. Not stable though. Maybe it just needs a bit more fsb or v. Not sure tho ima start low tho


Krim, The Deneb processor is rated by AMD to run up to 1.5V, so running it at 1.4V won't pose any danger. Your primary concern here is is to ensure you have adequate cooling because the processor will throw a lot more heat when you're up in this range.

The other thing I will mention is that the M2N32 is an awesome board and has a lot of headroom. Unconstrained by other issues, you should be able to run HTref in excess of 300MHz. Not bad considering the stock BIOS setting is 200, right?

My experience with overclocking the system is that RAM will be the weak link. It is on my machine. Gyro's suggestion is very important because when you increase HTref, you are effectively increasing the speed at which the RAM runs. So you MUST control memory parameters in you want to increase FSB. This means setting the speed and timings manually. If you are unclear about this, ask again. I have cheap RAM in my machine, rated for 800MHz. In BIOS I have to set it 667MHz, but in it's overclocked state needs to run stable at 852MHz. It is not necessary to mess with memory voltage.

Lastly, to get my system stable (currently running HTref at 256MHz and HT mutli at 4X), I bumped the CPU to NB voltage to 1.3V.

Once you've made all these changes, you need confidence that the system is stable by soaking the system with Prime95 or OCCT for a few hours. This will get you that confidence before launching into gaming.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vmaster2*


Hi, I have a M2N32SLI Deluxe with BIOS 5002, mi cpu x2 6000+ 125w is broken an i want to buy a phenom x4.

1. The 955 is full compatible o simply buy the 945 officially supported

2. I have a Gskill DDR2 800 4-4-3-5, the memory works or i must buy a ddr2 1066

i have a ATI 3850 HD and antec 750 PSU

Thanks
victormaster.com.ar


Victor, if you want to run the 955BE, or the 965BE or higher x4 Deneb processors, you'll need to set the CPU speed manually once the operating system is up. There are at least two tools available to automate this process so it will be transparent to you. These CPUs are very good overclockers in the M2N32.


----------



## Krimdelakrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;12880698*
> Krim, The Deneb processor is rated by AMD to run up to 1.5V, so running it at 1.4V won't pose any danger. Your primary concern here is is to ensure you have adequate cooling because the processor will throw a lot more heat when you're up in this range.
> 
> The other thing I will mention is that the M2N32 is an awesome board and has a lot of headroom. Unconstrained by other issues, you should be able to run HTref in excess of 300MHz. Not bad considering the stock BIOS setting is 200, right?
> 
> My experience with overclocking the system is that RAM will be the weak link. It is on my machine. Gyro's suggestion is very important because when you increase HTref, you are effectively increasing the speed at which the RAM runs. So you MUST control memory parameters in you want to increase FSB. This means setting the speed and timings manually. If you are unclear about this, ask again. I have cheap RAM in my machine, rated for 800MHz. In BIOS I have to set it 667MHz, but in it's overclocked state needs to run stable at 852MHz. It is not necessary to mess with memory voltage.
> 
> Lastly, to get my system stable (currently running HTref at 256MHz and HT mutli at 4X), I bumped the CPU to NB voltage to 1.3V.
> 
> Once you've made all these changes, you need confidence that the system is stable by soaking the system with Prime95 or OCCT for a few hours. This will get you that confidence before launching into gaming.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145241&cm_re=ddr2_800_4gb-_-20-145-241-_-Product

thats the ram i use 4 sticks of it


----------



## Morgodin

Hi, humble salutations to the overclok.net comunity, my name is Morgodin

I'm fairly new with the overclocking so I hope you people can help me with my problem.

Motherboard: M2N32 SLI Deluxe
CPU: Ph II X4 965 BE C3
Ram: 4 x Kingston HiperX DDR2 800 of 1 GB
OS: Windows 7 Profresssional 64b
Updated drivers of 4/4/2011

I will explain my story from the begining. Bought the phenom 2 BE, after consulting your compatibility lists. First, I reseted the paramater of my bios, updated the bios to 5002 and mounted the new cpu.

First change, in the advanced setttings appears one new section.
uCode Patch Level 010000B6h.

Ignored it, and configured the rest of the settings. (Clock, raid, cool and quiet, etc.)

Back in Windows I run the CPU-Z and for my surprise, the cpu goes to 808MHz (202 MHz of bus speed and multiplier x4) without throttling up when the CPU is used at 100%.

Went to bios and put these specifications:
Cpu Frequency 200
Cpu Voltage 1.35 V
Multiplier x17

Back to Windows, the CPU-Z gives me the same 808MHz(202Mhz x4), but not the same voltage, now is about 1.39V and the highest temp of the cores (Core Temp) is around 50-54 Cº with the CPU at idle.

Installed the Nvidia System tools 6.05, but in the middle of the installation discovered that there was a 6.06 version, so finished the installation, reboot, uninstalled it, and installed the 6.06 v. In the installation a strange message appears, the window had the name Question, a blank space, and yes or no.... Hit yes, and the computer began tu reset, canceled the reset, and finished the instalation. reboot.

6.06, entered the Nvidia Control Panel, accepted the lack of responability of nvidia, bla bla bla... Inside the perfomance tool section, I can change the bus speed but nothing else, the rest of markers is in gray.

Maybe a bug of the 6.06? Uninstalled and reinstalled the 6.05 but there is no options on the control panel of the system tools... unistalled, installed again 6.06, no change. The system tools was installed but banished from the Control Panel.

Installed the 6.03 with ESA Support. Got again the options in the control panel, but no way to change the multiplier, like the other versions.

Desperate, I begin to lock on for overclocking programs, since I can't overclock my cpu with the motherboard nor Nvidia System Tools. About 20 programs later (Incompatibility with motherboard, or cpu, or Windows version) I found CPU-Tweaker. This program let's me change the multiplier... finally.
Changed it to x17, checked CPU-Z to see if that change was true, and it was. Saved and applied the option to put the settings on startup. But I was without luck, the changes are no saved. Got again 800MHz.

So I changed the multiplier again with CPU-Tweaker. Opened the Nvidia Tools, and see that even I can't change almost nothing, the tool detects the changes, so I change the bus speed and putted again to it's original value, 200 Mhz and save.

Reboot and....Now finally I have the 3400Mhz with the 200x17. But there is a thing strange, cool and quiet is on, no cpu usage, but still, CPU-Z tells me that the x17 multiplier and the 1,39 V usage is on, with the cool and quiet putted on. That will burn the cpu if I stress the cpu enough, CPU was at 58ºC at idle.

Tested it with OCCT. At 3:30 Minuts the core was at 71ºC, closed OCCT to not damage the CPU. So, go to the bios, leave every cpu option in auto, and cool and quiet activated. Reboot, after a minute of windows start up, Blue Screen of Death, dumping the local memory....

Since the voltage was the problem, putted a bit less, about 1,33V in the bios, seems to work, but only gained 1Cº.

I have been testing and changing the options like deactivating Cool and Quiet but anything worked, so I finally arrived to "solution". I have now in the bios 1.2250V (seems that the only thing I can really affect off) and in windows at 2800MHz (200x14) and runs at least for now, steady with a max temperature of about 68Cº in a 10 minutes test of OCCT and 48 at idle.

I have made similar test with a friends computer, and I see that the system automatically gives the voltage needed to the cpu and change the multiplier from x8 to x14 depending of the cpu usage. But him has not a BE CPU so doesn't need overclocking.

So my question is....How I reproduce that effect with my computer? I want to make a good use of the CPU without having to look on the temps every 10 minutes to prevent the cpu of burning itself.

thanks in advance


----------



## N2Gaming

A lot of problems would not even exist for all these newbs if they would follow instructions to the T LOL.

Welcome to OCN Morg. Did you set your OS to performance mode yet?


----------



## Morgodin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Did you set your OS to performance mode yet?


You mean the windows energy mode, right? Tested, same multiplier, same voltage, same temperature, with OCCT working, and almost same score with cpu test of PCMark 05 (8153)

I have also refixed the speed to the old one (200x4) and use this mode, but it maintains like the beggining.

Also putting all the options in the bios in automatic, and the same.
200Mhzx4 with 1.048V is what, the bios in automatic and windows with Performance energy plan, puts on it at 100% use of the CPU

Any other suggestion?


----------



## The Fryer

uninstall all overclocking programs, saved settings and all. reset your bios.then read and fallow the instructions on the first page. do not skip anything, and fallow them exactly and you should not have any issues.. if you do have an issue then verify everything to make sure you did it right and didn't perhaps miss something.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

AS N2 said, you should read the guide that's on the first page for AM3 installation

I would do a complete BIOS reset by unplugging the system and removing the battery for a couple minutes and put it back in. Set everything according to what's in the guide..... 1.33V core is fine but you can go as low as 1.3v. The big things you need to have disabled is c1e and Cool n Quiet or else you will not be able to set your CPU mulit's in ntools. Also you will have to set your power options in windows to max performance.

Once you are able to set your multi's, you will have to create a profile to get your system to start up with those settings. The guide explains how to do this. I had to look at the guide again because i upgraded to a 570 GTX and my system went back to booting at 4x..... After I followed the instructions on profiles in nvidia system tools, I was able to get the profile to boot again.

As for your temps, Those are very high for the chip. Are you using the stock HS/fan? These temps can also be the cause of bad airflow in your case. Once you get everything setup correctly and still have very high temps, would suggest resetting the HS/Fan and re-apply thermal paste (ppl tend to apply too much of it)

I have had my 970be running in my m2n32 at 3.8 for the last 4 months without any issues and my temps run about 32c on idle, 41c while gaming and highest I have seen it is 48c if i am doing some benching/trans-coding.


----------



## hammerhead300

Still running an M2N-SLI here. I'll be swapping in a Phenom II X4 820 soon.


----------



## dkmyirl

Hey to all it's been a while since I was on here mainly due to the fact that I've been enjoying a trouble free system.

One very minor issue never went away however and it's that my system seems to crash if I leave it on and walk away. Any time it goes into any type of power mode it has crashed and I have to power off to and reboot.

This has been happening more often recently so I'm thinking maybe I have got all I'm going to get from my faithful board and its time for an upgrade, before something breaks.

I'm just looking for any suggestions what would be a suitable upgrade board, obviously I'll replace the RAM to DDR3. I would prefer to keep the rest of my system as it is for now. I'm not on any definite budget but i would prefer to keep things under €400 for board and RAM.

So fingers crossed someone knows of the "next" everlasting M2N32 equivalent.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkmyirl;13025140*
> Hey to all it's been a while since I was on here mainly due to the fact that I've been enjoying a trouble free system.
> 
> One very minor issue never went away however and it's that my system seems to crash if I leave it on and walk away. Any time it goes into any type of power mode it has crashed and I have to power off to and reboot.
> 
> This has been happening more often recently so I'm thinking maybe I have got all I'm going to get from my faithful board and its time for an upgrade, before something breaks.
> 
> I'm just looking for any suggestions what would be a suitable upgrade board, obviously I'll replace the RAM to DDR3. I would prefer to keep the rest of my system as it is for now. I'm not on any definite budget but i would prefer to keep things under €400 for board and RAM.
> 
> So fingers crossed someone knows of the "next" everlasting M2N32 equivalent.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey:wave2:

Have you tried changing power option to balanced(where it will run at 4x200)from performance and leaving it too see if it crashes,and returning to performance when needed.

If you are partial to Nvidia, I like the M4N98TD-evo.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131636

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;13027009*
> Hey:wave2:
> 
> If you are partial to Nvidia, I like the M4N98TD-evo.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131636
> 
> Gyro


Same here if you are wanting an ASUS.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkmyirl;13025140*
> One very minor issue never went away however and it's that my system seems to crash if I leave it on and walk away. Any time it goes into any type of power mode it has crashed and I have to power off to and reboot.


What does it mean when you say, _Goes into any type of power mode?_

I have not been able to make this board switch power states with any currently available software, and you can't use CnQ with the C3 processor.

I can leave my system on 24x7 with no problems whatsoever. I can even run it in balanced power plan mode so the CPU will mostly run at 1GHz and then throttle up to 3.8GHz on demand. And this is with the stock cooler and some supplemental 140mm fans blowing onto the M2N32.

I'm not trying to talk you out of an upgrade, but there should be no reason you can't run the system stable if you have all the settings correctly in place.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morgodin;13009697*
> Hi, humble salutations to the overclok.net comunity, my name is Morgodin
> 
> I'm fairly new with the overclocking so I hope you people can help me with my problem.
> 
> Motherboard: M2N32 SLI Deluxe
> CPU: Ph II X4 965 BE C3
> Ram: 4 x Kingston HiperX DDR2 800 of 1 GB
> OS: Windows 7 Profresssional 64b
> Updated drivers of 4/4/2011
> 
> I will explain my story from the begining. Bought the phenom 2 BE, after consulting your compatibility lists. First, I reseted the paramater of my bios, updated the bios to 5002 and mounted the new cpu.
> 
> First change, in the advanced setttings appears one new section.
> uCode Patch Level 010000B6h.
> 
> Ignored it, and configured the rest of the settings. (Clock, raid, cool and quiet, etc.)
> 
> Back in Windows I run the CPU-Z and for my surprise, the cpu goes to 808MHz (202 MHz of bus speed and multiplier x4) without throttling up when the CPU is used at 100%.
> 
> Went to bios and put these specifications:
> Cpu Frequency 200
> Cpu Voltage 1.35 V
> Multiplier x17
> 
> Back to Windows, the CPU-Z gives me the same 808MHz(202Mhz x4), but not the same voltage, now is about 1.39V and the highest temp of the cores (Core Temp) is around 50-54 Cº with the CPU at idle.
> 
> Installed the Nvidia System tools 6.05, but in the middle of the installation discovered that there was a 6.06 version, so finished the installation, reboot, uninstalled it, and installed the 6.06 v. In the installation a strange message appears, the window had the name Question, a blank space, and yes or no.... Hit yes, and the computer began tu reset, canceled the reset, and finished the instalation. reboot.
> 
> 6.06, entered the Nvidia Control Panel, accepted the lack of responability of nvidia, bla bla bla... Inside the perfomance tool section, I can change the bus speed but nothing else, the rest of markers is in gray.
> 
> Maybe a bug of the 6.06? Uninstalled and reinstalled the 6.05 but there is no options on the control panel of the system tools... unistalled, installed again 6.06, no change. The system tools was installed but banished from the Control Panel.
> 
> Installed the 6.03 with ESA Support. Got again the options in the control panel, but no way to change the multiplier, like the other versions.
> 
> Desperate, I begin to lock on for overclocking programs, since I can't overclock my cpu with the motherboard nor Nvidia System Tools. About 20 programs later (Incompatibility with motherboard, or cpu, or Windows version) I found CPU-Tweaker. This program let's me change the multiplier... finally.
> Changed it to x17, checked CPU-Z to see if that change was true, and it was. Saved and applied the option to put the settings on startup. But I was without luck, the changes are no saved. Got again 800MHz.
> 
> So I changed the multiplier again with CPU-Tweaker. Opened the Nvidia Tools, and see that even I can't change almost nothing, the tool detects the changes, so I change the bus speed and putted again to it's original value, 200 Mhz and save.
> 
> Reboot and....Now finally I have the 3400Mhz with the 200x17. But there is a thing strange, cool and quiet is on, no cpu usage, but still, CPU-Z tells me that the x17 multiplier and the 1,39 V usage is on, with the cool and quiet putted on. That will burn the cpu if I stress the cpu enough, CPU was at 58ºC at idle.
> 
> Tested it with OCCT. At 3:30 Minuts the core was at 71ºC, closed OCCT to not damage the CPU. So, go to the bios, leave every cpu option in auto, and cool and quiet activated. Reboot, after a minute of windows start up, Blue Screen of Death, dumping the local memory....
> 
> Since the voltage was the problem, putted a bit less, about 1,33V in the bios, seems to work, but only gained 1Cº.
> 
> I have been testing and changing the options like deactivating Cool and Quiet but anything worked, so I finally arrived to "solution". I have now in the bios 1.2250V (seems that the only thing I can really affect off) and in windows at 2800MHz (200x14) and runs at least for now, steady with a max temperature of about 68Cº in a 10 minutes test of OCCT and 48 at idle.
> 
> I have made similar test with a friends computer, and I see that the system automatically gives the voltage needed to the cpu and change the multiplier from x8 to x14 depending of the cpu usage. But him has not a BE CPU so doesn't need overclocking.
> 
> So my question is....How I reproduce that effect with my computer? I want to make a good use of the CPU without having to look on the temps every 10 minutes to prevent the cpu of burning itself.
> 
> thanks in advance


Gosh, you have too much going on here. Keep in mind the BIOS does have provisions for fan control, even for the CPU. My stock cooler, and granted this is far from a top-of-the-line setup, will spin the CPU fan around 2500RPM in *Optimal* setting at idle, and will spin up to close to 4000RPMs at full bore. If you set fan control to performance, then the fans will pretty much run at max and will give you better temps at the expense of noise.

You should consider using *Phenommsrtweaker* (PMT) instead of Nvidia System Tools. The program will allow you to intelligently manage the CPU multiplier. Although it advertises managing P* states, it doesn't seem to be able to manage the M2N32.

The stock cooler should be able to get you about 39C at idle at the 3.4GHz rated speed. If you OC and speed up the FSB, the temps will increase to about 43C. If you can't get these temps, then there's something else wrong, possibly even with your installation. The heat-sink has thermal paste already applied. Hopefully that did not get damaged.

You must disable CnQ for the 965BE. Follow the instructions for the AM3 install as others have said. From memory, you have to set Vcore to about 1.33V and specify the upper limit of CPU multi you plan to use in the OS. You also have to set CPU speed control in BIOS to manual, this is key. The CPU base speed should show about 200MHz and the default multi is 4X and is what you will see when you boot into the OS. Keep in mind that most programs that read the Vcore registers will give a reading of 300 to 400mV higher than what is set in BIOS, so nothing to be alarmed about. The CPU is rated to run up to 1.5V by AMD.


----------



## geronimo

hi. My brother has Asus M2N-E SLI (bios 1204) and he wants to upgrade. He's got 4gb of ram, GTX 460 1gb (on the way), Corsair 450W, Athlon [email protected]~3000mhz.
What's the highest he can go with processor upgrade. Only AM2 or it's possible to stick Phenom II AM3?
thank you.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *geronimo*


hi. My brother has Asus M2N-E SLI (bios 1204) and he wants to upgrade. He's got 4gb of ram, GTX 460 1gb (on the way), Corsair 450W, Athlon [email protected]~3000mhz.
What's the highest he can go with processor upgrade. Only AM2 or it's possible to stick Phenom II AM3?
thank you.



The M2N-E sli is a 500 chipset,and did not get a bios update to run AM2+ or AM3 cpu's.

So the highest he can go on that board is an Athlon X2 6400+.
Not much of an upgrade from the 5400,really.

It may be time to update the Motherboard.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## geronimo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


The M2N-E sli is a 500 chipset,and did not get a bios update to run AM2+ or AM3 cpu's.

So the highest he can go on that board is an Athlon X2 6400+.
Not much of an upgrade from the 5400,really.

It may be time to update the Motherboard.

Good luck

Gyro


Well I'll see how the games are performing after we install GTX460. Maybe it wont lack the power because he is playing only strategy games.
thank you.


----------



## Gyro

My M2N32-sli with a x2 5000 and gtx 260 runs most games at a decent rate.
(COD,RO,BFBC2,Total War ect...)
The 460 will be good improvement none the less.
What is his present video card?

Gyro


----------



## geronimo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


My M2N32-sli with a x2 5000 and gtx 260 runs most games at a decent rate.
(COD,RO,BFBC2,Total War ect...)
The 460 will be good improvement none the less.
What is his present video card?

Gyro


the present one is a real old timer, GeForce 7600 GT TDH Extreme


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


The M2N-E sli is a 500 chipset,and did not get a bios update to run AM2+ or AM3 cpu's.

So the highest he can go on that board is an Athlon X2 6400+.
Not much of an upgrade from the 5400,really.

It may be time to update the Motherboard.

Good luck

Gyro


Yeah I was looking the support page and found the same thing. This board did not get support for the first generation phenom tri/quad core support. The VRM's on the m2n-e does not have enough phases to handle these chips which is why this board did not get support for anything higher then the 6400+ and it's not worth upgrading to a 6400+

If your friend is looking for a new AMD board, I say he should wait a bit longer for the new AM3+ boards which will support bulldozer chips.

The 460 is a nice card. Depending on titles, you might see some bottleneck'n with the current CPU in which you might have to OC the CPU a bit. If it's like older strat games and if you game at a high rez, you should be fine since it at higher rez the GPU is doing most the work. I remember when i upgraded from a X2 6400+ to my PII 970be, my performance in Civ 5 went up 5 fold when I had my old 8800 GTS in since Civ 5 likes extra cores.


----------



## geronimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin;13064702*
> Yeah I was looking the support page and found the same thing. This board did not get support for the first generation phenom tri/quad core support. The VRM's on the m2n-e does not have enough phases to handle these chips which is why this board did not get support for anything higher then the 6400+ and it's not worth upgrading to a 6400+
> 
> If your friend is looking for a new AMD board, I say he should wait a bit longer for the new AM3+ boards which will support bulldozer chips.
> 
> The 460 is a nice card. Depending on titles, you might see some bottleneck'n with the current CPU in which you might have to OC the CPU a bit. If it's like older strat games and if you game at a high rez, you should be fine since it at higher rez the GPU is doing most the work. I remember when i upgraded from a X2 6400+ to my PII 970be, my performance in Civ 5 went up 5 fold when I had my old 8800 GTS in since Civ 5 likes extra cores.


It's my brothers computer. He plays some old strategy games but also new. the 5400+ BE he has now is clocked to arround 3058mhz with 235mhz FSB. RAM at 437mhz 5-5-5-18. I don't wont to upgrade him to AM3/AM3+ board because then he needs to buy DDR3 and he bought 4gb a few months ago and I think it's not worth the upgrade to DDR3 for now because of high investment/no cash problem.


----------



## dkmyirl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Hey









Have you tried changing power option to balanced(where it will run at 4x200)from performance and leaving it too see if it crashes,and returning to performance when needed.

If you are partial to Nvidia, I like the M4N98TD-evo.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131636

Gyro


Cheers for the replies, it seems the balanced power mode has resolved the system freezes. I can now leave the pc idle and return to a working OS.

Thanks again for the help. I might go ahead and get the board you suggest anyway just not in such a hurry.

The simple answers are always the best ones.


----------



## Krimdelakrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;12850511*
> It's hard to just give you settings to use, as every setup is different.
> But we can get you going on the right path.
> With that in mind,start with these settings..
> 
> AI tuning - manual
> Cpu voltage -1.35v (as read in gpu-z)
> Cpu freq -210
> Memory clock freq - 667-5-5-5-18( freq will oc with cpu freq)
> 
> Start with that,see how it runs.Test with prime for about an hour.
> If ok,increase cpu freq by 5 to 215.retest with prime95.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


K so seems to be running stable at those settings, 1.35V

215FSB 3.23ghz

I ran prime for a couple hours. Was running crysis 2 no crashes nothing ran great.

any tips on how to up it to a flat 3.3ghz?


----------



## N2Gaming

hi kdk, glad you got a decent oc going. In all honesty there is never just one best way to achieve a 3.3 overclock. You will have to do trial and error to see what works best for your hardware.

I'd start off by upping your FSB little bit at a time while stress testing at each level of FSB increse to make sure your rock solid and stable before moving on to the next level of FSB speed. Most people will tell you to move the FSB in Baby steps of like 3-5MHz at a time. There are several OC guides out there in OCN Land. Go explore those guides and find the joy of learning your hardware.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## damon412

Just wanted to say thanks to the creator and all who participated in this thread. It was an incredible resource to help me get my 975 BE going in my old M2N-SLI Deluxe! Like many of you said, if the 955 works, the 975 should too. Got it set to 3700 currently, but going to see how much I can get out of it now that I put a Zalman 9500 on it and can increase the voltage a little more without the stockfan trying to achieve liftoff, or the CPU going over 54 degrees.

Thanks again! Saved myself a few hundred and got quite an upgrade over my X2 6000 without having to get a diff RAM/Mobo!









Edit: 
Forgot to post my validation:


I also wanted to add a little bit more in case anyone else ran into some of the problems I did. Sorry if I miss anything as it took a while to get it working and I didn't write down anything. Right now I have my CPU voltage in bios set to 1.3375V, but in CPU-z it's reading 1.2V. I'm not sure if this is due to my rebranded Best Buy power supply, or something else, but it doesnt seem to cause any problems for me. The only real showstopper I ran into was the USB keyboard issue. This CPU/Mobo combo would NOT boot if there was a USB keyboard plugged in. The computer would turn on, beep, and the post screen would come up and it would fill out, but then it would act like it was frozen and stay on that screen forever until I rebooted. Pressing Del, F1, F2, J, etc. would not do anything. I had to go unearth a PS/2 keyboard out of my parents attic when I went home last weekend, and magically, pressing F1 after it stopped at the end of the post screen did the trick. It booted up, and I was able to restart then and press del to enter the bios. From there I followed the the useful guides posted on the first page to set my multiplier to unlock it for nVidia Performance tools. After that it was just tweaking the CPU voltage to a stable level for stock CPU speed(I didn't want to overclock because it's hot in Texas and the stock heatsink was running at 6000+ rpm's as it was). The only issue remaining is I'm using an old Compaq keyboard that came with my family's first real computer(before it was the one that I played sepia Wheel of Fortune on), but it has it's nostalgic value, so I don't mind too much. That keyboard got me through many many hours of Everquest.







Once again I hope this will come in handy for someone!


----------



## Gyro

Welcome.

Great stuff.

But you may find the 9500a(92mm fan) not much better than the stock cooler on the x4 9xx series cpu's.

Some thing with a 120mm fan at least(9700/9900) would be better.

After you are in windows you can switch back to a usb keyboard,it is only a problem during boot.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## damon412

Thanks, I did notice I went from 48F idle(stock) to 40F idle(Zalman) and it's much much quieter, so it was worth it, but you're right. I probably could get even lower with the 9700, but as long as I stay around 50F loaded with the 9500 it wil lbe good enough for me.

Something that could have an impact on my temps is my Arctic Silver application skills. I can't seem to get the right amount on there, and I always want to take it off to see if it's spread wide enough.

I think once I get my comp stable, I will only put it to sleep and keep the usb keyboard plugged in then.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damon412;13096325*
> Thanks, I did notice I went from 48F idle(stock) to 40F idle(Zalman) and it's much much quieter, so it was worth it, but you're right. I probably could get even lower with the 9700, but as long as I stay around 50F loaded with the 9500 it wil lbe good enough for me.
> 
> Something that could have an impact on my temps is my Arctic Silver application skills. I can't seem to get the right amount on there, and I always want to take it off to see if it's spread wide enough.
> 
> I think once I get my comp stable, I will only put it to sleep and keep the usb keyboard plugged in then.


It's good practice to check the first application to see if you got it right.
And as you are no doubt aware AS has a cure time so temps should drop as time passes.

Gyro


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *damon412*


Thanks, I did notice I went from 48F idle(stock) to 40F idle(Zalman) and it's much much quieter, so it was worth it, but you're right. I probably could get even lower with the 9700, but as long as I stay around 50F loaded with the 9500 it wil lbe good enough for me.


nice.. i didnt think the 9500 would be that good.. i have the 9700 and it is only 1-2*C lower [email protected] 1.375vcore and [email protected]*C. room temp is about 70-72*F. i think my cpu is a 125W if i remember correctly.


----------



## geronimo

guys I think I'm in trouble. We finally received the gigabyte GTX 460 1gb OC and I tried to install it to my brothers mainboard (Asus M2N-E SLI) and I get only beeps after I start computer. The PSU is Corsair 450W so that shouldn't be an issue. I'm starting to think that this board doesn't support this new card :-(?

edit: I get 1 long and 2 short beeps which should be something about failed video right?

edit2: bios version is 1204; I tryed clear CMOS and same thing happens, no boot with 1long-2short beeps


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *geronimo*


guys I think I'm in trouble. We finally received the gigabyte GTX 460 1gb OC and I tried to install it to my brothers mainboard (Asus M2N-E SLI) and I get only beeps after I start computer. The PSU is Corsair 450W so that shouldn't be an issue. I'm starting to think that this board doesn't support this new card :-(?

edit: I get 1 long and 2 short beeps which should be something about failed video right?

edit2: bios version is 1204; I tryed clear CMOS and same thing happens, no boot with 1long-2short beeps


You may have tried this already but, make sure card is fully seated.
Pull it out and stick it back in.(try both slots)
Auxiliary power is plugged in?
Try it in your or another rig.
The board does support it,so that's not the problem.

Gyro


----------



## geronimo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


You may have tried this already but, make sure card is fully seated.
Pull it out and stick it back in.(try both slots)
Auxiliary power is plugged in?
Try it in your or another rig.
The board does support it,so that's not the problem.

Gyro


I tryed pulling in/out. didn't try other slot, didn't even now that I can use it if I'm not using SLI. I'll try that now.
Also now I pluged 7600 back in and it doesn't work either.
Aux power is in.
cheers

It works. I dont know how and why but it works with GTX460 now. Either the MB is faulty in a way or the clear CMOS while the power switch on the PSU is ON helped. Usualy I always do clear CMOS with power off from the board. I installed the driver and I'll test now with some benchmarks. thank you.


----------



## luchog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *geronimo*


It works. I dont know how and why but it works with GTX460 now. Either the MB is faulty in a way or the clear CMOS while the power switch on the PSU is ON helped. Usualy I always do clear CMOS with power off from the board. I installed the driver and I'll test now with some benchmarks. thank you.


That's odd, since you're supposed to do it with the power off. Maybe a bad battery?


----------



## geronimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luchog;13114280*
> That's odd, since you're supposed to do it with the power off. Maybe a bad battery?


I don't think so because then the settings wouldn't be saved after power outage?
I think this board has mind of it's own







.
Last night I tested only 5 min of heaven v2.5. today I'll try some longer tests but I think that's that, it will work now (there will be no overclocking for now), only the first boot was a problem







.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geronimo;13119225*
> I don't think so because then the settings wouldn't be saved after power outage?


You have to remove all power to the board. The instructions specifically call for unseating the 24 pin ATX connector and then using the jumper to *clear* the CMOS chip settings.


----------



## geronimo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


You have to remove all power to the board. The instructions specifically call for unseating the 24 pin ATX connector and then using the jumper to *clear* the CMOS chip settings.


I did it like that (unplugged the power plug for a few sec) but it didn't help. I think it is a faulty MB in some way but for now it's working properly. I tried a few quick tests. We wil change the MB and processor in a short while.
btw, the 460 we get, appears to be the SOC version sold as OC





















.
cheers.


----------



## gr8sho

I'm looking at a Gigabyte GV-N560OC-1GI GTX 560 Ti. Any pros or cons you can share?


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


I'm looking at a Gigabyte GV-N560OC-1GI GTX 560 Ti. Any pros or cons you can share?


well it looks to be a beast. would crush about anything you throw at it. how ever it recommends a 500w. you have a 450w, and if your already overclocking your probable around your max load or a little above if you get the 560 ti. also it requires 2x 6pin connectors.

you could probable run it with no issues, but it would worry me with your power supply.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;13206013*
> well it looks to be a beast. would crush about anything you throw at it. how ever it recommends a 500w. you have a 450w, and if your already overclocking your probable around your max load or a little above if you get the 560 ti. also it requires 2x 6pin connectors.
> 
> you could probable run it with no issues, but it would worry me with your power supply.


Right you are.

I'm starting to buy more stuff. I wanted to do the PSU first actually. The goal is to hang 2 of those off of an 850W Corsair.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;13206691*
> Right you are.
> 
> I'm starting to buy more stuff. I wanted to do the PSU first actually. The goal is to hang 2 of those off of an 850W Corsair.


oh ok. was going to say i have a nice ocz 700w in my sale thread, but it only have 1-6pin and 1-6+2 pin, so it would only do one card. Corsair is a good brand psu though. i have never had an issue with any of there stuff.


----------



## brian19876

i was thinking about putting in a 965be into m2n32-sli board to squeeze a little more life out of my pc and put off a major upgrade till next year sometime i have bios version 5002 right now do i have to downgrade it to install this cpu


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brian19876*


i was thinking about putting in a 965be into m2n32-sli board to squeeze a little more life out of my pc and put off a major upgrade till next year sometime i have bios version 5002 right now do i have to downgrade it to install this cpu


No, you're good to go. Try doing a bit of research off of page 1 or search the thread to find myriad of advice given. The short of it is that you are going to have to set the CPU multi from within the OS, but it's automated and works just fine. With your pair of 460s, you should have a kick-ass machine.

Cheers


----------



## Andersst

Hi. I have the m2n32 sli deluxe wireless edition, and I'm thinking of upgrading my processor and graphics card. I have a 600 watt power supply and 6 gb ram. Im thinking of buying the Zotac geforce GTX 560 ti oc card for graphics and AMD Athlon II X4 640 for processor, anything i need to keep in mind? And do i have to update my bios?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andersst;13215075*
> Hi. I have the m2n32 sli deluxe wireless edition, and I'm thinking of upgrading my processor and graphics card. I have a 600 watt power supply and 6 gb ram. Im thinking of buying the Zotac geforce GTX 560 ti oc card for graphics and AMD Athlon II X4 640 for processor, anything i need to keep in mind? And do i have to update my bios?


Just update your bios to version 5002 with your present cpu,drop in the 640,clear the CMOS and your rock'n.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## The Fryer

will a 4870x2 work in DF mode on my m2n-sli deluxe? i found one i am considering buying, but only if i know for sure it will work in crossfire mode. i think it should sense both gpu's are on the same card right?


----------



## Slink

Has anyone been able to max out GPU performance on this board yet? I mean, the PCIe spec is only PCIe 1.0 (however it has 32-lane SLI which can handle two full-width PCIe16x cards).

I am so glad I bought it!







It still rocks with this 3.2 GHz X4 CPU and 9800 gtx+.


----------



## luchog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


will a 4870x2 work in DF mode on my m2n-sli deluxe? i found one i am considering buying, but only if i know for sure it will work in crossfire mode. i think it should sense both gpu's are on the same card right?


The M2N series is an nVidia chipset, and only supports SLI natively. I don't know if there is a way to get it to support Crossfire.


----------



## The Fryer

@Luchog, thanks bud. i didn't know if it would work or not because of the gpu's both being on the same card.

@Slink, not to sure. i know a few around hear have a decent sli setup, but not sure if they have maxed out the motherboard yet.


----------



## Andersst

Ok, thank you!


----------



## Andersst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Just update your bios to version 5002 with your present cpu,drop in the 640,clear the CMOS and your rock'n.

Good luck

Gyro


Ok, thank you!


----------



## N2Gaming

Goood day M2N/32r's. I'm so glad to see this club still kicking after all this time. Thanks to all those who still contribute to the club. Keep up the good work.


----------



## brian19876

i need help with cooling i just installed 965be with my

CNPS9500 AM2 heatsink with as5 i already tried to reseat almost no change im at 38c idle 61 load


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brian19876*


i need help with cooling i just installed 965be with my

CNPS9500 AM2 heatsink with as5 i already tried to reseat almost no change im at 38c idle 61 load


sounds like cool and quiet might be on still. also i don't think the cpns9500 is going to cool that cpu very well, but it should be a little better than that. a 23 degree temp just from idle to load is not that good.


----------



## rusky1

Hey guys, I need your help once again.

With Bulldozer right around the corner I have decided to give my old, but still kickin', rig a nice OC kick before retiring it to the server life.

I've gotten my 965 to 4ghz without too much trouble but haven't played around with NB frequencies all too much. I definitely think there is still some performance left lurking in the circuitry and would love to unleash it! My current NB frequency is right around 1600mhz according to cpu-z. I'm not entirely sure whether that's completely accurate but it's the only thing that I have to work with.

Current Settings:
cpu 200 x 19 @ 1.40v 
mem ganged 5-5-5-15 1066mhz @ 2.2V
That's what i remember from memory, the rest should be stock settings (not auto) or very close to it.

How far have you guys pushed the NB on this board? I would love to reach at least 2000mhz with mine if possible. Also, which settings exactly will I be looking at in the BIOS. I'm guessing the CPU to NB frequency and voltage? Or is that something completely different?

Thanks for the help!

EDIT: After a bit of reading and looking through my BIOS i seem to remember that OC'ing this mobo is a bit different than newer ones. HT is supposed to be as close to 1000mhz as possble correct? Would this mean that my 1600mhz needs to go down a bit or is this a completely different reading?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andersst*


Ok, thank you!


You are welcome.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Goood day M2N/32r's. I'm so glad to see this club still kicking after all this time. Thanks to all those who still contribute to the club. Keep up the good work.

































Quote:



Originally Posted by *brian19876*


i need help with cooling i just installed 965be with my

CNPS9500 AM2 heatsink with as5 i already tried to reseat almost no change im at 38c idle 61 load


As the Fryer said, the 9500 is not going to cut it on a 965.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rusky1*


Hey guys, I need your help once again.

With Bulldozer right around the corner I have decided to give my old, but still kickin', rig a nice OC kick before retiring it to the server life.

I've gotten my 965 to 4ghz without too much trouble but haven't played around with NB frequencies all too much. I definitely think there is still some performance left lurking in the circuitry and would love to unleash it! My current NB frequency is right around 1600mhz according to cpu-z. I'm not entirely sure whether that's completely accurate but it's the only thing that I have to work with.

Current Settings:
cpu 200 x 19 @ 1.40v 
mem ganged 5-5-5-15 1066mhz @ 2.2V
That's what i remember from memory, the rest should be stock settings (not auto) or very close to it.

How far have you guys pushed the NB on this board? I would love to reach at least 2000mhz with mine if possible. Also, which settings exactly will I be looking at in the BIOS. I'm guessing the CPU to NB frequency and voltage? Or is that something completely different?

Thanks for the help!

EDIT: After a bit of reading and looking through my BIOS i seem to remember that OC'ing this mobo is a bit different than newer ones. HT is supposed to be as close to 1000mhz as possble correct? Would this mean that my 1600mhz needs to go down a bit or is this a completely different reading?


The NB-cpu multi is locked at x8 refclock,so you will need to use the refclock to increase the nb-cpu freq.
Remember that the ht,cpu-nb and ram freq will also increase so you may have to drop the ram back to 800.
HT freq should stay as close to 1000 as possible.You may need to drop the HT multi to x4 once you start getting past 1250 HT.
A refclock of 250 will put the cpu-nb freq at 2000.
That should be fairly easy to get on these boards.
Cpu-nb ht voltage is the one you need to increase,stock voltage is 1.2v,1,25-1.3v is all you will likely need for 2000mhz.
NB freq can be read in the memory tab of cpu-z.

Hope I got all of your questions answered.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;13265346*
> Goood day M2N/32r's. I'm so glad to see this club still kicking after all this time. Thanks to all those who still contribute to the club. Keep up the good work.


Thanks for starting it!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rusky1;13275389*
> I've gotten my 965 to 4ghz without too much trouble but haven't played around with NB frequencies all too much. I definitely think there is still some performance left lurking in the circuitry and would love to unleash it! My current NB frequency is right around 1600mhz according to cpu-z. I'm not entirely sure whether that's completely accurate but it's the only thing that I have to work with.
> 
> Current Settings:
> cpu 200 x 19 @ 1.40v
> mem ganged 5-5-5-15 1066mhz @ 2.2V
> That's what i remember from memory, the rest should be stock settings (not auto) or very close to it.
> 
> How far have you guys pushed the NB on this board? I would love to reach at least 2000mhz with mine if possible. Also, which settings exactly will I be looking at in the BIOS. I'm guessing the CPU to NB frequency and voltage? Or is that something completely different?
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> EDIT: After a bit of reading and looking through my BIOS i seem to remember that OC'ing this mobo is a bit different than newer ones. HT is supposed to be as close to 1000mhz as possble correct? Would this mean that my 1600mhz needs to go down a bit or is this a completely different reading?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;13276031*
> 
> The NB-cpu multi is locked at x8 refclock,so you will need to use the refclock to increase the nb-cpu freq.
> Remember that the ht,cpu-nb and ram freq will also increase so you may have to drop the ram back to 800.
> HT freq should stay as close to 1000 as possible.You may need to drop the HT multi to x4 once you start getting past 1250 HT.
> A refclock of 250 will put the cpu-nb freq at 2000.
> That should be fairly easy to get on these boards.
> Cpu-nb ht voltage is the one you need to increase,stock voltage is 1.2v,1,25-1.3v is all you will likely need for 2000mhz.
> NB freq can be read in the memory tab of cpu-z.


Excellent summary, Gyro.

This is pretty much how my machine is running now. I would call this low hanging fruit.

I will add that memory timings needs to be controlled manually and set to what you mentioned above. I believe my NB voltage is set to 1.3V. Keep in mind this will throw a bit more heat.

Since I don't have good RAM, I can't push beyond NB beyond 2048, but I have gotten this motherboard to run up to 300MHz and boot into Windows XP. Most believe this to be easily attainable. I've heard some smart people talk about the IMC as being the weaklink in OC efforts. But it is fun trying to make this work. I bet your setup can get get closer to 2400-2500 range/


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876;13271995*
> i need help with cooling i just installed 965be with my
> 
> CNPS9500 AM2 heatsink with as5 i already tried to reseat almost no change im at 38c idle 61 load


Those numbers are probably correct if heatsink is stock or similar to it.


----------



## brian19876

Anyone have any ideas on better air cooling for my 965be


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876;13277371*
> Anyone have any ideas on better air cooling for my 965be


A great deal on the dark knight,free card reader,free shipping and $30 rebate http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233029
That's $49.95-$29.95-$13.99= $6.01









Gyro


----------



## brian19876

i have a question and to most on here its probaly a stupid one i have 965be and right now overclocked to 3.8 on 1.37v cant push any more till i get better cooling since i always buy be chips i use cpu multi to overclock is there any benifits from trying to increase the nb freq


----------



## rusky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;13276031*
> You are welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the Fryer said, the 9500 is not going to cut it on a 965.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> The NB-cpu multi is locked at x8 refclock,so you will need to use the refclock to increase the nb-cpu freq.
> Remember that the ht,cpu-nb and ram freq will also increase so you may have to drop the ram back to 800.
> HT freq should stay as close to 1000 as possible.You may need to drop the HT multi to x4 once you start getting past 1250 HT.
> A refclock of 250 will put the cpu-nb freq at 2000.
> That should be fairly easy to get on these boards.
> Cpu-nb ht voltage is the one you need to increase,stock voltage is 1.2v,1,25-1.3v is all you will likely need for 2000mhz.
> NB freq can be read in the memory tab of cpu-z.
> 
> Hope I got all of your questions answered.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


Thanks Gyro!

I'll definitely give this approach a go once I get home today.

+1 rep


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;13276562*
> Thanks for starting it!


I wish I had the honor of being able to say I started it but actually it was bequeathed to me. All this happened after another un-named member who was also not responsible for starting up this club but was managing it at the time was banned from OCN.







There is some history in this club to which I do not hold the key to investigate intirely and tell you exactly who founded this club. It could be in the thread some where and if you feel like digging then knock your self out. Hint it'd be in the first few posts of the club.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


A great deal on the dark knight,free card reader,free shipping and $30 rebate http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233029
That's $49.95-$29.95-$13.99= $6.01









Gyro


I see the free card reader and the $20 rebate. where's the other discount?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


I see the free card reader and the $20 rebate. where's the other discount?


I was figuring the free card reader into that.
So it is $49.95+tax, less $29.95mir = $20(without tax)+free shipping and $13.99(value)card reader free.
$20-$13.99=$6.01.But it is actually $20 before taxes.








Still a hell of a deal.

Gyro


----------



## MAXKILLS

I have been reading the posts here for a while. After weeks reading went out and got an AMD 965. Thanks everyone.....

1.425V on CPU and 2.2V on RAM.

Chip stays cool at 3.4 GHz when playing Battlefield Bad Company 2 @ 34-44c (Max).

With a 2006 motherboard, id have to say WOW! Great job ASUS....

3DMARK06 17600 score Approx. Windows index of 7.4

Getting ready for BATTLEFIELD 3, maybe then I will take it up to 4 GHz because I know it can.....

Remember, your computer is not a FUSE.

Anyone gone past 3.4 GHz on this M2N32 motherboard yet?

I am worried it may burn a trace on the voltage regulation circuitry near the CPU....

Also, need help with possible cooling on the Mosfets...... any suggestions>>?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


I was figuring the free card reader into that.
So it is $49.95+tax, less $29.95mir = $20(without tax)+free shipping and $13.99(value)card reader free.
$20-$13.99=$6.01.But it is actually $20 before taxes.








Still a hell of a deal.

Gyro


I don't really need a card reader. so it's $30 for a cooler, but what you're really saying is that this is an excellent heat sink for the money, right?


----------



## Gyro

Welcome.
Have a look at the spreadsheet on the first page to see oc's.
The M2N32-sli has 8+2 phase so no worries there.
Use the squirrel cage fan on the heatsink on the mosfet cooler.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


I don't really need a card reader. so it's $30 for a cooler, but what you're really saying is that this is an excellent heat sink for the money, right?


$50 retail(before taxes) with a $30 rebate so $20, plus free card reader and free shipping.
It is an excellent cooler for an excellent price, yes.

Gyro


----------



## MAXKILLS

I forgot to mention, in the game Bad Company 2, I am getting 110 frames per second up from 30fps. With sli and everything on MAX settings, this is a big improvement. Thanks again forum people...

All I did was work off of the very first page PDF file of this forum to get started. The tricky part was setting up the Nvidia System Tools BOOT. Config file, once I mastered that it was all downhill.

I will pick up a second squirrel cage fan, assuming that you are referring to the one that originally came with the M2N32 Sli motherboard? Thanks for the tip....


----------



## Gyro

Yes that's the one hi-lited in the pic.
They can knock 5-10c off the NB temps.
Since you are running an H70 and have lost the airflow from the cpu cooler that would normally blow over the heatsink,it will help alot.
Plug it in the chipset fan header and it'll throttle with NB temps.

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brian19876*


i have a question and to most on here its probaly a stupid one i have 965be and right now overclocked to 3.8 on 1.37v cant push any more till i get better cooling since i always buy be chips i use cpu multi to overclock is there any benifits from trying to increase the nb freq


Why have a kick-a$$ board to only oc the cpu?









There lots of benefits to oc'ing by reference clock, which is what you will need to do to oc the NB.

The refclock increases/oc's the cpu freq,HT freq,NB freq and Ram freq.

Here is a guide you should read http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html to learn the basics.

We'll be here if you have ?'s

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## KR0GER

Hi Guys. I'm really glad I found this club. I built a computer maybe 5 years ago using an m2n32 ws pro. My graphics card broke (geforce 7850gx2) and I replaced it with a MSI GTX460 Hawk Talon Attack, and it got me to thinking about upgraded other components. Ideally I would want to build a new rig, but money is tight. I was hoping I could get some more time out of the current one, but I'm unsure of what is supported. This thread is really long, and from what I've gathered most of the info doesn't apply to the WS Pro model. Could someone tell me the best processor the board can support? What bios would I need? Would the bios update allow it to support more than 8gigs of ram or faster ram? Where can I find a Win 7 driver that will supply e-sata support? Since I upgraded OS's it hasn't worked. I apologize if this was covered else ware, or if these seem like dumb questions. Thanks in advance.

KR0GER


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KR0GER;13289616*
> Hi Guys. I'm really glad I found this club. I built a computer maybe 5 years ago using an m2n32 ws pro. My graphics card broke (geforce 7850gx2) and I replaced it with a MSI GTX460 Hawk Talon Attack, and it got me to thinking about upgraded other components. Ideally I would want to build a new rig, but money is tight. I was hoping I could get some more time out of the current one, but I'm unsure of what is supported. This thread is really long, and from what I've gathered most of the info doesn't apply to the WS Pro model. Could someone tell me the best processor the board can support? What bios would I need? Would the bios update allow it to support more than 8gigs of ram or faster ram? Where can I find a Win 7 driver that will supply e-sata support? Since I upgraded OS's it hasn't worked. I apologize if this was covered else ware, or if these seem like dumb questions. Thanks in advance.
> 
> KR0GER


Welcome,

You will need bios version 2001.(see spreadsheet on first page for D/L link)
You can run up to PhII x4 970 (with some help from NVtools-see first page for D/L link)
or up to PhII x4 945 or any AthlonII without the tools.
Any AM2+ or AM3 cpu will give you the option to run 1066 ram(one dimm per channel,if all 4 slots are filled with 1066 it will drop to 800).
8gb ram total will still be max.
You may need to update the Nvidia chipset drivers for e-sata support(see first page for D/L link)

The only dumb question is the one not asked









Good luck

Gyro


----------



## KR0GER

Thank you very much. That was really helpful. Going on what you said about filling the dimm slots, would it be a better to get two, 4 gig sticks as opposed to four, 2 gig sticks? I'm assuming I am still limited to ddr2, correct? Thanks again.


----------



## Gyro

Either 2x2gb/4gb total of 1066 @ 1066 or 2 sets of 2x2gb/8gb total of 1066 that will run at 800 but have headroom for oc or 2 sets of 2x2gb/8gb total 800 @ 800.
And yes DDR2 only.
I'm not sure if these boards support 4gb sticks.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I wish I had the honor of being able to say I started it but actually it was bequeathed to me. All this happened after another un-named member who was also not responsible for starting up this club but was managing it at the time was banned from OCN.







There is some history in this club to which I do not hold the key to investigate intirely and tell you exactly who founded this club. It could be in the thread some where and if you feel like digging then knock your self out. Hint it'd be in the first few posts of the club.










No, it's not that critical, but as the current owner, feel free write a blurb on the history as it suits you. Anyone new coming here will see you as the originator/owner of the thread.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Yes that's the one hi-lited in the pic.
They can knock 5-10c off the NB temps.
Since you are running an H70 and have lost the airflow from the cpu cooler that would normally blow over the heatsink,it will help alot.
Plug it in the chipset fan header and it'll throttle with NB temps.

Gyro


I know this is going to sound like an odd question, but can someone post pics of this setup. I don't have the optional fan, but if there are better ways to handle cooling certain aspects of the M2N32, I'd like to address that.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


No, it's not that critical, but as the current owner, feel free write a blurb on the history as it suits you. Anyone new coming here will see you as the originator/owner of the thread.


 I'm to lazy


----------



## MAXKILLS

this photo gives you an idea of the setup, I currently have one fan , this weekend I am going to get anoter....


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS*


this photo gives you an idea of the setup, I currently have one fan , this weekend I am going to get anoter....


Where are you sourcing them from? I'd like to pick up one myself.

Also, I doubt there would be enough clearance on the left side of the CPU heat sink for that second fan, adjacent to the video card.


----------



## MAXKILLS

The chipset fan included is only intended to be used if you use passive or water cooling on the CPU. The reason is that the chipset cooling solution on the motherboard needs the CPU fan to take away heat. If you do not have a fan there you need to add the included chipset fan so you still take away the heat.

To be honest with you, the fan that comes with the motherboard can only fit one of the two locations on the heat pipe fins. The one you are talking about can take a fan, but I don't know what..

I am just going to buy one from a known computer store and make it work - Like MacGruber can....


----------



## N2Gaming

I think I was able to fit the Mosfet fan over the MCP before. I'll go check it out for you gr8show and take a pic if in fact it does fit.

Purchaseing the fan can be done directly from ASUS or any available source on ebay









Edit: I went to pull out one of my M2N32 boards and realized I have them all packed away on a shelf and I have a lot of my fishing tackle on the workbench that will take a while to put away before I can even think about getting to the ASUS boardsl. :/ You may be able to get some one else to try and put the fan over the MCP for you or what ever that heat sink sits over between the cpu and PCIe slot 1.


----------



## MAXKILLS

I have a question, would you need special cooling for the Northbridge or Southbridge? Or can you just use the heatpipes>? How do most people have it set up?


----------



## N2Gaming

The heatpipes that come on the board from the factory are just fine and do a great job of wisking the heat away from the NB, SB & or MCP. How a heat pipe wick works. Wiki & http://www.mmmetals.com/pages/heat_p..._heat_sink.htm


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS*


The chipset fan included is only intended to be used if you use passive or water cooling on the CPU. The reason is that the chipset cooling solution on the motherboard needs the CPU fan to take away heat. If you do not have a fan there you need to add the included chipset fan so you still take away the heat.

To be honest with you, the fan that comes with the motherboard can only fit one of the two locations on the heat pipe fins. The one you are talking about can take a fan, but I don't know what..

I am just going to buy one from a known computer store and make it work - Like MacGruber can....










I hadn't thought about that, but I don't see that the CPU fan creates enough passive airflow to the help the heat pipe fins, at least not anymore than the 120mm exhaust fan. Nevertheless I wouldn't mind giving the cooling fins a bit more help. I can look at sourcing this from Asus.

Does the MCP55PXE also have some type of heatsink?


----------



## luchog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Either 2x2gb/4gb total of 1066 @ 1066 or 2 sets of 2x2gb/8gb total of 1066 that will run at 800 but have headroom for oc or 2 sets of 2x2gb/8gb total 800 @ 800.
And yes DDR2 only.
I'm not sure if these boards support 4gb sticks.

Gyro


No, according to my documentation, it supports 2Gb sticks, for a max of 8Gb.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luchog*


No, according to my documentation, it supports 2Gb sticks, for a max of 8Gb.


I'll have to recheck, but one of the later BIOS revs may allow the 4G sticks.


----------



## MAXKILLS

Will the AMD 965 BE support the 5002 Bios update ?

Or should I just stick with the 2209 Bios?

That is a very important question for me////


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS*


Will the AMD 965 BE support the 5002 Bios update ?

Or should I just stick with the 2209 Bios?

That is a very important question for me////


I'll answer it this way, I'm running 5002, and furthermore, I believe Asus itself recommends that the newer version be used.

The caveat is that these C3 processors don't benefit from full support, for instance the BIOS doesn't directly set the CPU multiplier on the 965, so you have to do that from within the OS.


----------



## MAXKILLS

Well , I believe that is what I am currently doing now with the 2209 Bios anyway.

Would you know the exact differance between the 2209 and 5002? So far I have not been able to figure that out.

A quick search is showing support for keyboard in bios, correct?

I would like to take my 965BE up to 4GHz to increase my FPS in-game bc2, anything I should worry about on this motherboard? Traces, voltages, heat, ect....>?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS*


The chipset fan included is only intended to be used if you use passive or water cooling on the CPU. The reason is that the chipset cooling solution on the motherboard needs the CPU fan to take away heat. If you do not have a fan there you need to add the included chipset fan so you still take away the heat.

To be honest with you, the fan that comes with the motherboard can only fit one of the two locations on the heat pipe fins. The one you are talking about can take a fan, but I don't know what..

I am just going to buy one from a known computer store and make it work - Like MacGruber can....










Only one fan is required(and fits)see pics below
Pic 2 is my rig with a CM TX2 92mm cooler.
Pic 4 is one of N2's rigs with a Zalman cooler.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS*


I have a question, would you need special cooling for the Northbridge or Southbridge? Or can you just use the heatpipes>? How do most people have it set up?


see pics below

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


I hadn't thought about that, but I don't see that the CPU fan creates enough passive airflow to the help the heat pipe fins, at least not anymore than the 120mm exhaust fan. Nevertheless I wouldn't mind giving the cooling fins a bit more help. I can look at sourcing this from Asus.

Does the MCP55PXE also have some type of heatsink?


see pic 3 below
From right to left SB-NB-Mosfets-Mosfets.
In pic 5 you can see that the mosfets are placed both at 6 and 9 o'clock of the cpu socket.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS*


Will the AMD 965 BE support the 5002 Bios update ?

Or should I just stick with the 2209 Bios?

That is a very important question for me////


Lots of people are running x4 9xx cpu's with 2209, but Asus was kind enough to give us an update,why not use it.
And it has the updated agesa code for AM3.
As for the numbering of the bios',There are no bios' between 2209 and 5002.
That is just how Asus numbers there final updates.

The only thing you need is to get a fan on the mosfet cooler and you should be good to go.
I would recommend a mix of cpu multi and refclock for overall system boost.

Here is a great guide to get you headed in the right direction http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html

Gyro

Here are some really great pics of the M2N32 at Pcstats, enjoy http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.c...id=1974&page=1 be sure to check out all the pages.


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;13296081*
> Pic 4 is one of N2's rigs with a Zalman cooler.


That's exactly how I have mine set up, just with a slightly different Zalman cooler (the nickle-plated one).


----------



## The Fryer

i wish i could mount my cooler sideways... anyone know if i can flip the mounting system 1/4 turn?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;13296968*
> i wish i could mount my cooler sideways... anyone know if i can flip the mounting system 1/4 turn?


Looking at the AMD mounting clip you can see that it has indents on the sides,possibly for heatpipe clearance.
See if it will fit and mount between the heatpipes,if it does just turn the cooler 90 degrees.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;13297206*
> Looking at the AMD mounting clip you can see that it has indents on the sides,possibly for heatpipe clearance.
> See if it will fit and mount between the heatpipes,if it does just turn the cooler 90 degrees.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


it only has clearance in 2 directions. up and down facing. because of the heat pipes i can not turn it only 1/4 turn. that's why i was wondering if i could turn the whole mounting system in the mobo. unscrew it, turn 1/4, re assemble.


----------



## MAXKILLS

So, The idea of adding fans to the heatpipe is to increase cooling of the NB & SB to acheve higher overclocks hopefully, That is why I am planning to obtain another squrel fan for the heatpipe 2nd location.

I also thought adding a second Corsair H70 on the backside of the CPU location of the Motherboard can possibly double the cooling of the CPU for greater overclocking...what do you think?

I will attach photos of my current system config soon....


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;13297290*
> it only has clearance in 2 directions. up and down facing. because of the heat pipes i can not turn it only 1/4 turn. that's why i was wondering if i could turn the whole mounting system in the mobo. unscrew it, turn 1/4, re assemble.


It sure does look as though it is made to fit through the heatpipes, but I may be seeing things.
see pics
The AMD mount is rectangular not square like intel, so you can't rotate them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS;13297321*
> So, The idea of adding fans to the heatpipe is to increase cooling of the NB & SB to acheve higher overclocks hopefully, That is why I am planning to obtain another squrel fan for the heatpipe 2nd location.
> 
> I also thought adding a second Corsair H70 on the backside of the CPU location of the Motherboard can possibly double the cooling of the CPU for greater overclocking...what do you think?
> 
> I will attach photos of my current system config soon....


Cooler temps are always good








I keep forgeting you have an H70, so you could mount 2 squirrel fans, they will fit either sink as they are the same except the holes for the pipes are punched different.

Mounting anything to the backside of the cpu/MB will short it out.

Gyro


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;13297622*
> It sure does look as though it is made to fit through the heatpipes, but I may be seeing things.
> see pics
> The AMD mount is rectangular not square like intel, so you can't rotate them.
> 
> Gyro


nope. the heat pipes are to close together.


----------



## rusky1

Update on my OC,

I seem to finally be stable!

Settings:
cpu - 4.0ghz 250 x16 @1.5v 33idle - 49/50 load
(vCore a bit higher than I want so I'm unsure if I'll leave it clocked that high)
northbridge - 2000mhz @ 1.3V
HT multi - 4x
RAM - 5-5-5-15 1000mhz @ 2.2V

I'll post a validation link in a bit.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## rusky1

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1791452


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rusky1*


Update on my OC,

I seem to finally be stable!

Settings:
cpu - 4.0ghz 250 x16 @1.5v 33idle - 49/50 load
(vCore a bit higher than I want so I'm unsure if I'll leave it clocked that high)
northbridge - 2000mhz @ 1.3V
HT multi - 4x
RAM - 5-5-5-15 1000mhz @ 2.2V

I'll post a validation link in a bit.

Thanks for all the help!


Nice.









From the front page http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=857933 3.8 @ 1.4v.
If you don't feel comfortable at 1.5v,drop the cpu multi to x15 and all the other settings will remain the same.
That will put you at 3.8(like in the link),then see how far you can drop the cpu volts.
You should be able to get pretty close to 1.4v.

Gyro


----------



## MAXKILLS

GREAT JOB!!!!!

I will try out your settings this weekend, post my results...

again , very nice to see that it is possible to hit 4G.

M2N32 4G club, lol


----------



## rusky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;13303917*
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the front page http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=857933 3.8 @ 1.4v.
> If you don't feel comfortable at 1.5v,drop the cpu multi to x15 and all the other settings will remain the same.
> That will put you at 3.8(like in the link),then see how far you can drop the cpu volts.
> You should be able to get pretty close to 1.4v.
> 
> Gyro


The load temps seem to be completely fine while running this much vCore. Just seems a bit crazy.

I was 100% stable running 3.875ghz 250 x 15.5x @1.4v, but have to add .1 vcore for an additional 125mhz.


----------



## rusky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS;13305056*
> GREAT JOB!!!!!
> 
> I will try out your settings this weekend, post my results...
> 
> again , very nice to see that it is possible to hit 4G.
> 
> M2N32 4G club, lol


Make sure to attempt reaching these settings gradually and not all at once. Since not all chips are made equal you may need more or less voltage. Doing it this way will also make it a lot easier to figure out which area is making your system unstable instead of having many factors involved.


----------



## MAXKILLS

Good point, sure will, 200Hz at a time, inch by inch,....3.4, 3.6, 3.8 ect.

May be a long process.....


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


nope. the heat pipes are to close together.


It shows in the manual that it is supposed to fit either way.

Gyro


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


It shows in the manual that it is supposed to fit either way.

Gyro


awe no way... great find bro. i will try it after i get done eating. thanks for finding that man. should help my temps a bit as well.


----------



## The Fryer

OMG gyro you tha man... my temps before was 41 idle and 53 load. it was pulling hot air off the back side of my video card.. i set it sideways drawing air from the front and out the back... OMG what a diff.. going to see if i can push i more now.it now is 34 idle and 44 at 100% load for 5 min.


----------



## brian19876

Got my dark knight and it took about 8c off my load temps and now i overclocked to 3960 240 x 16.5 vcore 1.41v prime stable for 12 hours and still running. I have one more question I cant seem to get nvidia system tools to load my profile on startup i have to reset all 4 cores every reboot anyone have any idea what i might be doing wrong


----------



## Gyro

Are you setting a new rule for your profile,bottom right of the pic below.
Load your profile and in the new rules set to boot with windows.
The profile should have boot ini at the end If I remember correctly.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## brian19876

I was saving the profile and then going to profile polices and telling to load at windows start i did not do anything to the rules. i will try looking at the rules tonite thanks for your help


----------



## WalkinTarget

Finally got my 965 B.E. build semi-working. Looks like my 8800GTS card gave up on me after many years of faithful service.

I also couldn't get my multi changed in Win7, so I uninstalled Nv System Tools 6.06 and instead used the older 6.05 version. Odd, but that allowed me to set each core from 4x to 18x and save a profile that runs at startup.

Yet another oddity, but its Windows, so its probably a 'feature' - the WEI performance score on the CPU was 3.6 (awful compared to the rest of my scores, all over 5.8) when the chip was only running with a 4x multi (a 4 core 800mhz per core CPU - Yay !) but after setting the multi to 18x and getting the chip back to 3.6+ and re-running the assessment, it STILL shows my chip as a 3.6 score !!!

What the hell ?? Ya, I know ... don't base that score on anything, but still ... when my backup 7900GS vid card pulls a 5.9 on that test, you'd think that the newest component in the whole build would NOT be the lowest score.

Edit: Well now, I stand corrected !! After a reboot and running the test 2 more times, it finally came around and updated the score. CPU is now getting a 7.5 and all is right with the world again.


----------



## N2Gaming

WalkinTarget,

Did you set all 4 cores or just core one?


----------



## CoolCube

Hello everyone,

*FIRST - this is a success story, with some tips for people who may go through something similar*:

Probably due to some overzealous overclocking of my Athlon X2 5000+ Black Edition, one of the cores died after about 2 years. So I had to buy a replacement CPU, but all the ones on the market are socket AM3 and I obviously have a socket AM2 board. I read about the compatibility issues with this motherboard and was well aware of the headwinds I would face going into this. I took the plunge on the Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition.

The switch out of the old CPU and this one was painless, my old $30-$50 premium heatsink works fine on the new CPU. They appear practically identical. Don't expect any issues here.

*First Boot:* I can confirm the issue that it runs at only 800MHz until you can get into Windows and use Nvidia System tools. *You must use Nvidia System Tools in order to get the processor to a normal or overclocked state.* No matter how you adjust the settings in the BIOS, it will still only be running at 800MHz in Windows - trust me. Even if you right click on my computer and hit properties, it will show you a high number, but if you run a normal program or CPU-Z, you will see the issue - it is definitely at 800MHz. There may be other programs besides Nvidia System Tools, but it works, so I recommend it.

*Tip 1:* I was having issues when booting at the BIOS - either while restarting or while leaving a USB keyboard plugged in. *Disable USB legacy support* - that fixed the issue for me, and ironically, I can use my USB keyboard to still access and move around the BIOS.

I also had to knock down the HT bus to 3x (instead of 4x) and I knocked my DDR2 RAM down to DDR2 667 instead of DDR2 800. This gives you a little more headroom when increasing the frequency by the bus instead of the multiplier (since when you overclock the bus, you are just getting back to more normal clocks on the HT and DDR, and not exceeding their normal numbers).

*The end result? 3.91GHz on air cooling. * I have verified this stable in Windows XP Service Pack 3 by running Prime95 for 24 hours straight. I tried multiple times to breach the 4GHz barrier, but sadly core 3 was the one core that just could not handle that clock, no matter how I tried to reach it (either by multiplier increases, bus increases, voltage increases, etc.)

*My current configuration:
1.4875 CPU voltage
230 on the BUS
17.0 multiplier
DDR2 800 set @ DDR2 667
HT Bus set at 3x (instead of 4x)*

Once again, I am not having boot/restart issues in the BIOS, so I strongly recommend disabling USB legacy support, as this was the key for me.

*Update: I am running BIOS version 5001.*

CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1795700


----------



## N2Gaming

Glad you shared w/us. USB Legacy Support should be dissabled... check ^/^

Hey CoolCube, just out of curiousity what is the speed of your CPU NB


----------



## Gyro

N2,

Going by his refclock of 230 and cpu-nb multi of x8,that would put the NB freq at 1840.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


N2,

Going by his refclock of 230 and cpu-nb multi of x8,that would put the NB freq at 1840.

Gyro


 Yeah I did not think it would be much and thus there is room for improvement.


----------



## Gyro

Looks like there is room all around,refclock,nb,ram,and cpu volts

Nice.









Gyro


----------



## cirial

Guys,

Just installed a Phenom II X4 940 into my board yesterday with the stock cooler. Running bios 2009. I used Artic Silver Matrix thermal compound (middle dot method.. also tinted the HSF and top of processor).

Ive already reseated and reapplied the thermal compound after my temps were this bad after the first go around.

Attached are my temps which I feel are kind of HOT.. Can anyone give me any incite? Ambient temp in my room right now is 75*F.

First pic is idle, second is under full load using [email protected] w/ SMP 100% cpu load.


----------



## WalkinTarget

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


WalkinTarget,

Did you set all 4 cores or just core one?


N2, I set all 4 cores. I think I've read at least 100+ pages of this monster thread to cover any and all quirks that might have come up. Searching the thread and common sense helped me fix the locked multiplier issue yesterday with version 6.06 of the Nv Performance software.

I have decided to retire my old bench rig, an Asrock 939 SATAII Dual board with the Asrock AM2 upgrade riser card rocking an AMD 5000+ B.E. at 3.1 ghz. The 4 core 965 kills the 2 core, but I have to question the lower end power supply that I must re-use until funds allow a better one.

Question: Will an old school Ultra X-Connect 500 (28w on the +12 rail) be able to power the 965 and an Nvidia 7950gx2 ?? I have a 20 to 24 pin ATX adapter to cover the 24 pin Asus board as well.

I'm tempted to find another GX2 to rock a dual SLI setup. Reason I hate to ditch the Ultra is the time I put into the bench rig build:


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cirial*


Guys,

Just installed a Phenom II X4 940 into my board yesterday with the stock cooler. Running bios 2009. I used Artic Silver Matrix thermal compound (middle dot method.. also tinted the HSF and top of processor).

Ive already reseated and reapplied the thermal compound after my temps were this bad after the first go around.

Attached are my temps which I feel are kind of HOT.. Can anyone give me any incite? Ambient temp in my room right now is 75*F.

First pic is idle, second is under full load using [email protected] w/ SMP 100% cpu load.


If by tinted you mean spread a thin layer on the hsf and cpu,plus used a small dot, you have to much TIM applied.

Either use a small dot on the cpu alone or spread a thin layer(so thin you can just see the printing on the cpu) on the cpu only.

Plus
"Break-In Period:
Due to the unique carrier fluid used and the shapes and sizes of the thermally conductive particles in Matrix, it will take a minimum of 300 hours and multiple thermal cycles to achieve maximum particle to particle thermal conduction and for the heatsink to CPU interface to reach maximum conductivity. (This period will be longer in a system without a fan on the heatsink.) On systems measuring actual internal core temperatures via the CPU's internal diode, the measured temperature will often drop significantly over this "break-in" period. This break-in will occur during the normal use of the computer as long as the computer is turned off from time to time and the interface is allowed to cool to room temperature. Once the break-in is complete, the computer can be left on if desired."

So it's going to be a while before you get optimum cpu temps.

And it looks like temps inside the case are on the high side too.
MB temp should only be a few degrees above ambient.

Do you have any fans in the front of your case?

Gyro


----------



## cirial

Gyro, thanks for the reply. When I tinted, there was a very very small amount of thermal compound still on the HSF and proc as it instructs to whip it all off with a lint free product like a coffee filter. I mean u could hardly see it on there... Sort of like a slight haze.

I'll tough it out over this break in period and see if things change. I'll also hook the fan back up in the front of my case.


----------



## Gyro

If, when you hook the front back up and get improved temps,try two fans in front,see if it helps more.
Plug the front fans into the mb fanheaders 3 and 4 if you can and they will throttle with the mb temp.
The more air you can get coming in and going out the better.

Also If you don't already, set your cpu and chassis Q-fan to optimal for best results.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cirial*


Gyro, thanks for the reply. When I tinted, there was a very very small amount of thermal compound still on the HSF and proc as it instructs to whip it all off with a lint free product like a coffee filter. I mean u could hardly see it on there... Sort of like a slight haze.

I'll tough it out over this break in period and see if things change. I'll also hook the fan back up in the front of my case.


i hate to say it but the stock cooler on the 940 be sucks. i was almost hitting the max 62*C thermal limit on mine. i changed to a better one and have not looked back sense. the stock cooler is now on a 4200x2 in my wifes computer. keeps it at a good temp. i would recommend you get a decent cooler for it.


----------



## cirial

Fryer, I see you have the Zalman 9700 which gets really good reviews. Any of you guys have suggesions for an upgraded HSF that I don't have to tear down my mobo to put the mounting bracket on? I don't need the absolute BEST as I'm not going to OC much if at all, it's more out of laziness and the fact I wanted to just make this new processor upgrade a quick and painless upgrade to get me by for another 2 years or so..


----------



## Gyro

If you don't mind mail in rebates here a great deal for $50 with a $30 mir and a free card reader and free shipping.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233029

Gyro


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cirial*


Fryer, I see you have the Zalman 9700 which gets really good reviews. Any of you guys have suggesions for an upgraded HSF that I don't have to tear down my mobo to put the mounting bracket on? I don't need the absolute BEST as I'm not going to OC much if at all, it's more out of laziness and the fact I wanted to just make this new processor upgrade a quick and painless upgrade to get me by for another 2 years or so..


I retired my 3 year old 9700 a few months ago when I got my 970BE. The Zalman 9700 has a clip on it so you don't have to tear out the AMD mounting bracket on your board.

If your looking for a upgraded version of this one the Zalman 9900 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-046-_-Product) which is a 120mm fan has the clip also. The 9900 is pure copper unlike the 9700 which is copper/aluminum

I have the 135mm CNPS 9900MAX. (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-074-_-Product) This one will however require you to remove the AMD mounting bracket as well as your mobo from the case to install.

I will add that the CNPS 9900MAX Cannot be mounted on the M2n32 SLI-deluxe in standard air flow orientation because of the direction that the AMD bracket is mounted on the m2n32, but on the non m2n32 models, you can mount it normally. You are pretty much forced to mount it with the air flow pointed either north or south in your case. I pointed mine to intake air from video card and vent out of the top via my Antec 900's 200mm top fan which works great. System idles at around 30C, around 42 when gaming, and max out at around 47C.

In short, i have been very pleased with Zalman's products and have not really been motivated to try anything else.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


If you don't mind mail in rebates here a great deal for $50 with a $30 mir and a free card reader and free shipping.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233029

Gyro


as much as i love my zalman i would have to agree with Gyro. the cooler he posted is not top end, but very good and at a decent price.


----------



## N2Gaming

You can get Zalman 9700's from $20-$40 on ebay pretty frequently


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;13345148*
> You can get Zalman 9700's from $20-$40 on ebay pretty frequently


bah, if i had a better cooler i would give him mine. already lapped it to a nice finish. i have a zerotherm nirvana, but it caint even touch my zalman for some reason.


----------



## TheNickromancer

Hey guys, I'm brand new here - and was directed here from a search of the M2N32-SLI motherboard. Glad to see there a good number of people still offering support for it! Anyways, lets get to the nitty gritty.

I'm planning on upgrading to a Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition. I'm concerned about finding an adequate CPU cooler, as my ASUS Arctic Square is dying. The thing is that I don't really plan on doing any OC'ing (yet). Since you all have experience with the mobo, it seems like this is the place to ask.

I'm looking for something that will:

Provide reasonably cool temperatures at stock voltages
Fit into my Mid-Tower case (CM Centurion 5)
Keep all DIMM slots accessible
Preferably fit into the mobo so it can blow air out the back
Somewhat affordable
Obviously I'm willing to be somewhat flexible on these requirements, as I know it's hard to find a cooler that doesn't flow north or south on this mobo. I'm assuming the stock cooler won't be enough.

Any advice will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## WalkinTarget

Its hard to top the bang for the buck performance of the CoolerMaster Hyper 212+, as it was at several times sold for under $20 and does a very good job of keeping the CPU cool.

Here's a link to the cheapest I could find it from a reliable vendor - $27.15 is about half the price of a high end tower HSF these days. Whether it will fit comfortably in a Centurion 5 is something to look into tho.

http://www.buy.com/prod/cooler-maste...211418069.html


----------



## TheNickromancer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WalkinTarget*


Its hard to top the bang for the buck performance of the CoolerMaster Hyper 212+, as it was at several times sold for under $20 and does a very good job of keeping the CPU cool.

Here's a link to the cheapest I could find it from a reliable vendor - $27.15 is about half the price of a high end tower HSF these days. Whether it will fit comfortably in a Centurion 5 is something to look into tho.

http://www.buy.com/prod/cooler-maste...211418069.html



Nice, I'll look into that.

How does it sit on the motherboard? Does it leave clearance for all 4 RAM slots? Does it face up/down or toward the back?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheNickromancer*


Nice, I'll look into that.

How does it sit on the motherboard? Does it leave clearance for all 4 RAM slots? Does it face up/down or toward the back?

Thanks for the help.


Welcome.

The 212+ will mount north/south or east/west,but will require the removal of the MB to mount it.
Most aftermarket coolers will cover some of the ram slots.Unless the ram has oversized(taller than normal) heatsinks you just need to install the ram first and then the cooler.
The dark knight I linked a few posts above is another good cooler with good fan,and mounts east/west on the M2N32-sli,and uses the stock AMD style clip.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## cirial

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


bah, if i had a better cooler i would give him mine. already lapped it to a nice finish. i have a zerotherm nirvana, but it caint even touch my zalman for some reason.


Fryer, N2Gaming.. thanks guys you have been more than helpful. I found a Zalman 9700 on ebay for $25 shipped. Snatched it up. hopefully it arrives before Friday









Wont be doing too much overclocking, if at all. I just want something that doesnt suck like the stock HSF. My temps are rediculous with that thing.


----------



## MAXKILLS

The Corsair H70 works very well, never gets over 44c (Stock) on the AMD 965 @ 3.4GHz. Since this is a overclocker club, I think it is time to get the ball rolling and start to push this old motherboard to its limits.

Does anyone know the price of LN2? and can you make a tube long enough to last one hour of gametime without condensation buildup. I am sure any water droplets may shortout the motherboard....


----------



## WalkinTarget

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS*


Does anyone know the price of LN2? and can you make a tube long enough to last one hour of gametime without condensation buildup. I am sure any water droplets may shortout the motherboard....


Geez, skip the LN2 and use your H70 !! Its the best sealed H2O setup you can currently buy, so see what your chip does under water to start out. My 212+ runs my 965 at 3.8 @ 31c idle, so I have a bit of headroom in my push for an even 4ghz. It took some serious google work and the many posts throughout this thread to get my board fully functional, but its running well now.

The SSD is a bigger difference than anything I have upgraded in a long time. From start to finish, 9 seconds to install Acrobat Reader X. Too bad the SSD was incompatible with my main rig


----------



## MAXKILLS

wow, just looked up what a 212+ was and looks like it is a great cooler at a great price, 5 eggs on Newegg...

Maby this weekend I will have time to cross the 4GHz threshold, mainly for the increase in FPS for 120Hz monitor, thinking it will help the (2) gtx480's run faster....any thoughts???

Before the AMD965 upgrade in the M2N32 SLI Deluxe I was running a AMD 6000+ at 3.3GHz. Now right out the bat at 3.4GHz @ 44c max load , and can't wait till 4GHz.

Maby without LN2, your right!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS;13353841*
> The Corsair H70 works very well, never gets over 44c (Stock) on the AMD 965 @ 3.4GHz. Since this is a overclocker club, I think it is time to get the ball rolling and start to push this old motherboard to its limits.
> 
> Does anyone know the price of LN2? and can you make a tube long enough to last one hour of gametime without condensation buildup. I am sure any water droplets may shortout the motherboard....


There is a section for Dice/ln2 here http://www.overclock.net/dry-ice-liquid-nitrogen/.
Be sure to check out the stickies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS;13356297*
> wow, just looked up what a 212+ was and looks like it is a great cooler at a great price, 5 eggs on Newegg...
> 
> Maby this weekend I will have time to cross the 4GHz threshold, mainly for the increase in FPS for 120Hz monitor, thinking it will help the (2) gtx480's run faster....any thoughts???
> 
> Before the AMD965 upgrade in the M2N32 SLI Deluxe I was running a AMD 6000+ at 3.3GHz. Now right out the bat at 3.4GHz @ 44c max load , and can't wait till 4GHz.
> 
> Maby without LN2, your right!


For best overall system performance gains use a combo of refclock and cpu multi.

Would love too see some benches with those 480's,3d mark06,vantage and maybe a ram test from everest.Please and thanks.

Gyro


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS;13356297*
> Maby this weekend I will have time to cross the 4GHz threshold, mainly for the increase in FPS for 120Hz monitor, thinking it will help the (2) gtx480's run faster....any thoughts???


With a 965, even at 4GHz, you're likely going to be CPU bottlenecked trying to get
the most out of two 480s. Do you have any links to example 3DMark06 results?

Ian.


----------



## cirial

Got a weird problem guys.. ever since I reseated my stock HSF, the computer will not cold boot.

I have to hold down the power switch/hit reset and let the computer turn off and the second try it turns on fine with no problems.

Any idea what this could be? I have halt on errors turned to None.










Been having bad luck too as a few years ago one of the network ports on my M2N32 shorted out due to a thunderstorm I believe. Now just yesterday I turn on the computer and Windows 7 keeps sitting at "Unidentified Network" on the second NIC. Imaged my drive, and reinstalled windows and still the same problem. Its not the router as all other wired/wireless computers work fine. Time to start using the wireless NIC on the mobo.


----------



## Gyro

Try setting the ram down to 667,and see what happens.
You didn't by chance pull the cpu partly out of the socket when reseating the cooler?
If that fails reset the cmos.
Sometimes these cold boots problems will work themselves out all on there own,after a few boots.Just all of a sudden one day it may boot fine and work ok from then on.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## MAXKILLS

So, what is the solution to the bottleneck of the CPU with two 480's?

How is the bottleneck affecting the performance of the two 480's? FPS?

Seems to me that once the program is running, the GPU's take it from the CPU and offload the resource, rite?

Maybe there is more involved, like, the motherboard bandwidth or bus speeds?

I am thinking out loud here, help me out guys....

I was hoping to stretch this M2N32 out as long as possible...maybe till next year....with Battlefield 3 on the way the only solution would be to upgrade the motherboard, but I don't want to do that because I would be waiting for one from EVGA, with the lifetime warranty associated with the boards, unless ASUS gets their act together.....with new boards for p67 and chips....


----------



## cirial

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Try setting the ram down to 667,and see what happens.
You didn't by chance pull the cpu partly out of the socket when reseating the cooler?
If that fails reset the cmos.
Sometimes these cold boots problems will work themselves out all on there own,after a few boots.Just all of a sudden one day it may boot fine and work ok from then on.

Good luck

Gyro


Ah.. now I know why Asus recommends clearing the CMOS between bios flashes. Clearing it resolved my boot issue, and also made my network port functional again which was stuck on "identifying network" (even between fresh OS installs). Thanks for the suggestion. I should of thought of that one first









Can't wait for my Zalman to get here so I can cool my little Phenom down now. This thread has been a huge help. Appreciate everyones contributions. M2N32 is one of the best boards I have had for longevity.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cirial*


Ah.. now I know why Asus recommends clearing the CMOS between bios flashes. Clearing it resolved my boot issue, and also made my network port functional again which was stuck on "identifying network" (even between fresh OS installs). Thanks for the suggestion. I should of thought of that one first









Can't wait for my Zalman to get here so I can cool my little Phenom down now. This thread has been a huge help. Appreciate everyones contributions. M2N32 is one of the best boards I have had for longevity.


glad you could be helped. i am actuly thinking of selling mine and adding a bit of money towards a ddr3 board with sli.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cirial;13371162*
> Ah.. now I know why Asus recommends clearing the CMOS between bios flashes. Clearing it resolved my boot issue, and also made my network port functional again which was stuck on "identifying network" (even between fresh OS installs). Thanks for the suggestion. I should of thought of that one first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for my Zalman to get here so I can cool my little Phenom down now. This thread has been a huge help. Appreciate everyones contributions. M2N32 is one of the best boards I have had for longevity.


Two with one blow








Glad that got it sorted for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;13371319*
> glad you could be helped. i am actuly thinking of selling mine and adding a bit of money towards a ddr3 board with sli.


Wait for the AMD 9XX chipset,it will support Xfire and SLI.
And because Nvidia is no longer making Mb chipsets.

Gyro


----------



## MAXKILLS

Ya, I am getting 18K on 3DMARK06 with the 2 480 sli and 965 at 3.4, just a mild overclock on the GPU's with 65c and 40c on the cpu. with the H70. a great start prior to overclocking the CPU, allot of headroom, this weekend I will prepair for a push to the cpu's 3.8 mark and share the findings......

The best news is that in BC2 I am getting 110FPS , this justifies getting the 120Hz monitor, just need to squeese a little more FPS to capitalize the remaning FPS....


----------



## brian19876

Right now i have my northbridge at 1920 overclock of 240x16.5 3960. my ram sucks so i cant overclock it i have divider 667 get me back to 800 speed. Should i try to lower the divider and get a higher nb because my ram sucks i would have to go 300x13 or 13.5 to give me 2400 nb. Is this possible on this board or even worth trying


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brian19876*


Right now i have my northbridge at 1920 overclock of 240x16.5 3960. my ram sucks so i cant overclock it i have divider 667 get me back to 800 speed. Should i try to lower the divider and get a higher nb because my ram sucks i would have to go 300x13 or 13.5 to give me 2400 nb. Is this possible on this board or even worth trying


I say give it shot. I know most M2N32 boards are very capable of 300 FSB. Maybe you can loosen up your RAM timings a bit to say 5-5-5-15 2T or even 5-5-5-18 or maybe even 6-6-6-18. and don't forget to give your NB-v a bump and keep your HT ref clock as close to 1000MHz as possible using the multi's.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## MAXKILLS

Then would your nb be the weakest link due to the temp increase, and possible system lockups. Thats why I am asking about the cooling aspect of the nb.

Anyone have issues with nb on this board in anyway?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS*


Then would your nb be the weakest link due to the temp increase, and possible system lockups. Thats why I am asking about the cooling aspect of the nb.

Anyone have issues with nb on this board in anyway?


I've not heard of any problems with the NB,heat wise or oc'ing.
Nb temps can be seen with NV system monitor that is part of the performance tools.
It is labeled as Nforce.

Gyro


----------



## smugler

Hi, i'm trying to install the 965 BE in my Asus M2n32-SLI Deluxe.

Here's the funny problem, it boots windows, but won't go inside the bios EVER.

I tried revision 5002, and also 2209 (the one i'm using now, as i post this with the 965 BE @ 800MHz)

All i need to do is get inside the bios to change the voltage and multiplier settings

PS: is it better to use 5002 or 2209?

Thank you all in advance!

EDIT: right after I clear the bios it does enter it, but it wont let me do anything else. The clock keeps running but nothing I press on the keyboard makes any change. I thought it could be because i'm using a wireless usb keyboard, but that doesnt make any sense, as it worked fine with the 4200+ ...

every other time when i press Dell it freezes in the MyLogo image and then after quite some time it restarts


----------



## Krimdelakrim

Ok, so I have been having this issue with starting up windows. I tried installing windows 7 numerous times, on my 1st attempt I put the win7 cd in the cdrom let it boot up load windows setup files as usual, then once I got to the Starting Windows splash screen that's when everything went to hell. I tried this several times with having the same results, I decided to take my HDD to another computer and see if it would get through the splash screen and it did. Other things I tried were swaping cdrom drives, unplugging unnecessary usb items like mouse, speaks and headsets. On the other computer were it did get through starting windows and into the actual install I stopped it after the 1st restart and then took it to my computer and still had the same results.

Bottom line I found out it was a problem with my memory modules; I have 8 gigs of Corsair cm2x2048-6400c5c TWINS. When I put 3 sticks (Corsair Ram) of ram on my computer it works fine gets through the whole windows 7 installation process. When I put the 4th module in my computer resets right when it gets to the splash screen starting windows. Another thing I installed Vista with all 4 modules and the results were blue screens. On windows 7 I grabbed some old ram I had laying around (4) modules 1gig each and the results were worked fine I have a working pc.

For the corsair part I ran a windows memtest on each of the sticks individually and it came back with no errors, I also ran a HOT CPU TESTER PRO and tested 3 of the sticks and came back with no errors. Reflashed my BIOS even and still no fix.

Could it be that my Motherboard is done with?


----------



## Kindar_Conrath

Ok so i did a search of the thread first and couldn't find anything... I have

M2N-SLI Deluxe 5001 bios
Ph 2 955 BE

All the newest nForce drivers from the site.
Newest control panel software.

Cool n' Quiet is off.

On the first page I did see that namtlade and strmckr were able to get theirs to run at full speed... I did the steps explained in the guides.

My bios crashes if i try to use a USB keyboard... but thats not the point right now.

In the bios it says that its running at 200 18x 3600
However every test system still says 200 4x 800

when I go into the Nivida control panel and go to Performance -> Device Settings -> CPU and under voltages the CPU core options and CPU GTL Vref boost are greyed out. Under related parameters it says 3,618 MHz, 18.0x but if I run Core Temp or CPU-Z it does still say 4x.

Does anyone know why I can not change the settings in here. Or how namtlade and strmckr were able to get around this problem?

Help would make me very greatful!

EDIT.

I played with everything some more, tried uninstalling stuff and reinstalling stuff, and magically it worked this time... yay!


----------



## hitoriko

check the how to in my sig and gimmie an oi if you ahve a proiblem


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smugler;13544984*
> Hi, i'm trying to install the 965 BE in my Asus M2n32-SLI Deluxe.
> 
> Here's the funny problem, it boots windows, but won't go inside the bios EVER.
> 
> I tried revision 5002, and also 2209 (the one i'm using now, as i post this with the 965 BE @ 800MHz)
> 
> All i need to do is get inside the bios to change the voltage and multiplier settings
> 
> PS: is it better to use 5002 or 2209?
> 
> Thank you all in advance!
> 
> EDIT: right after I clear the bios it does enter it, but it wont let me do anything else. The clock keeps running but nothing I press on the keyboard makes any change. I thought it could be because i'm using a wireless usb keyboard, but that doesnt make any sense, as it worked fine with the 4200+ ...
> 
> every other time when i press Dell it freezes in the MyLogo image and then after quite some time it restarts


Try using the numeric keypad,if that fails do you have a ps2 keyboard that you can beg, borrow or steal.
That is a quirk when using the 955/965/970 that some times a usb kb won't work in the bios,but a ps2 kb will.
When you are done in the bios and into windows you can remove the ps2 kb and put the usb kb back in.
Also if you can get to the bios with a ps2 kb,disable "USB legacy support",that has worked for some to get a usb kb to work in the bios.

Good luck
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krimdelakrim;13545032*
> Ok, so I have been having this issue with starting up windows. I tried installing windows 7 numerous times, on my 1st attempt I put the win7 cd in the cdrom let it boot up load windows setup files as usual, then once I got to the Starting Windows splash screen that's when everything went to hell. I tried this several times with having the same results, I decided to take my HDD to another computer and see if it would get through the splash screen and it did. Other things I tried were swaping cdrom drives, unplugging unnecessary usb items like mouse, speaks and headsets. On the other computer were it did get through starting windows and into the actual install I stopped it after the 1st restart and then took it to my computer and still had the same results.
> 
> Bottom line I found out it was a problem with my memory modules; I have 8 gigs of Corsair cm2x2048-6400c5c TWINS. When I put 3 sticks (Corsair Ram) of ram on my computer it works fine gets through the whole windows 7 installation process. When I put the 4th module in my computer resets right when it gets to the splash screen starting windows. Another thing I installed Vista with all 4 modules and the results were blue screens. On windows 7 I grabbed some old ram I had laying around (4) modules 1gig each and the results were worked fine I have a working pc.
> 
> For the corsair part I ran a windows memtest on each of the sticks individually and it came back with no errors, I also ran a HOT CPU TESTER PRO and tested 3 of the sticks and came back with no errors. Reflashed my BIOS even and still no fix.
> 
> Could it be that my Motherboard is done with?


It works with your other four sticks so it's not the Mb.
Run memtest86+ on the corsairs http://www.overclock.net/downloads/146790-memtest86.html.
Run the test on one stick at a time in the A1 slot.

Good luck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kindar_Conrath;13546399*
> Ok so i did a search of the thread first and couldn't find anything... I have
> 
> M2N-SLI Deluxe 5001 bios
> Ph 2 955 BE
> 
> All the newest nForce drivers from the site.
> Newest control panel software.
> 
> Cool n' Quiet is off.
> 
> On the first page I did see that namtlade and strmckr were able to get theirs to run at full speed... I did the steps explained in the guides.
> 
> My bios crashes if i try to use a USB keyboard... but thats not the point right now.
> 
> In the bios it says that its running at 200 18x 3600
> However every test system still says 200 4x 800
> 
> when I go into the Nivida control panel and go to Performance -> Device Settings -> CPU and under voltages the CPU core options and CPU GTL Vref boost are greyed out. Under related parameters it says 3,618 MHz, 18.0x but if I run Core Temp or CPU-Z it does still say 4x.
> 
> Does anyone know why I can not change the settings in here. Or how namtlade and strmckr were able to get around this problem?
> 
> Help would make me very greatful!
> 
> EDIT.
> 
> I played with everything some more, tried uninstalling stuff and reinstalling stuff, and magically it worked this time... yay!


Glad we could help
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitoriko;13547036*
> check the how to in my sig and gimmie an oi if you ahve a proiblem


Hey hitoriko, long time no see,hope things are well in Oz.

Gyro


----------



## Krimdelakrim

See I tried running mem test individually on each stick and they all turned up fine. I'm a bit confused because before my computer would start, windows 7 was not a problem with the 8gigs of ram in it. All ram is the same. I am sure of that. I have all ram settings within bios set to auto for the ram. People have had similar problems to me but I guess the best I could do now is run extended test on the ram sticks.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krimdelakrim;13549424*
> See I tried running mem test individually on each stick and they all turned up fine. I'm a bit confused because before my computer would start, windows 7 was not a problem with the 8gigs of ram in it. All ram is the same. I am sure of that. I have all ram settings within bios set to auto for the ram. People have had similar problems to me but I guess the best I could do now is run extended test on the ram sticks.


Did you just use the windows mem test or memtest86+?
If windows mem test,try memtest86+,it will find errors where windows would not.
If they all pass try a bump or two to the dram volts,try up to 1.9v.
Also try more volts on the cpu-nb,1.25v should suffice.

Gyro


----------



## Krimdelakrim

Alright I'm testing it with memtest 86 threw a cd boot. I tried all 4 sticks at onece ran a test. I was getting a very very large amount of errors. Testing each stick individually now. So if no stick shows up with errors would it be a voltage problem? It reads all 8 gigs in bios but won't start.


----------



## smugler

Do yoou think a wired usb keyboarrd would sufice? Because I can't find a ps/2 anywhere.


----------



## Kindar_Conrath

Figured, now that its running smoothly, I should post my Validation!



Now i have some little questions.

Memory is rated for 4-5-4-15 but its set at 5-5-5-15... do you guys think I should go and change it? or will it make any real difference?

Also its 800MHz ram, but CPU-Z is showing it at 401.8MHz, any Idea why?

In the SPD section it says PC2-6400 (400MHz)
JEDEC#1 266 CL 3 tRAS 10
JEDEC#2 333 CL 4 tRAS 13
JEDEC#3 400 CL 5 tRAS 15

I just want to make sure my RAM is running the way its supposed to!

Edit: I changed the timings on my ram and updated my validation link.


----------



## smugler

Hey!! i got my keyboard to work in the bios (using a ps2 that I bought in a computer shop close by)

Set the multiplier in the bios to 16, and the voltage to 1.3350, and the ram voltage to 1.9

The only problem now is that nVidia System Utility does not show me the drop down menu to select the cores and choose the multiplier. It is there, but not functioning, like it is disabled.

I dont have time now, but later today I will try reinstalling all the nVidia drivers.
Other than that, is there any other things I can try to make it work?
(nVidia utility and windows index show the cpu at 3.21GHz but everest and everest's CPUID shows 800MHz per core.)

Print: http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...u/cputhing.jpg


----------



## Kindar_Conrath

Thats what mine looked like! You need to uninstall the nVidia performance thing, and google the newest one.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_...ools_6.02.html

is current.

This is where you want to change it


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kindar_Conrath*


Figured, now that its running smoothly, I should post my Validation!



Now i have some little questions.

Memory is rated for 4-5-4-15 but its set at 5-5-5-15... do you guys think I should go and change it? or will it make any real difference?

Also its 800MHz ram, but CPU-Z is showing it at 401.8MHz, any Idea why?

In the SPD section it says PC2-6400 (400MHz)
JEDEC#1 266 CL 3 tRAS 10
JEDEC#2 333 CL 4 tRAS 13
JEDEC#3 400 CL 5 tRAS 15

I just want to make sure my RAM is running the way its supposed to!


Set it manually 4-5-4-15.set voltage to what is spec for your sticks.
You need to double what cpu-z shows (DDR=double data rate) your ram is running at 803.6mhz.
Also try to get another 1gb stick of the same ram so you can run in dual channel.Right now with 3 slots filled you are only running single channel.

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smugler*


Hey!! i got my keyboard to work in the bios (using a ps2 that I bought in a computer shop close by)

Set the multiplier in the bios to 16, and the voltage to 1.3350, and the ram voltage to 1.9

The only problem now is that nVidia System Utility does not show me the drop down menu to select the cores and choose the multiplier. It is there, but not functioning, like it is disabled.

I dont have time now, but later today I will try reinstalling all the nVidia drivers.
Other than that, is there any other things I can try to make it work?
(nVidia utility and windows index show the cpu at 3.21GHz but everest and everest's CPUID shows 800MHz per core.)

Print: http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l1...u/cputhing.jpg


Go to windows control panel/power options-set to performance,that should give you the dropdown for the cores and multi's.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## smugler

Thanks a lot everyone!!
I did what Gyro suggested and it worked fine!!

Thank you very much for the help everyone!!


----------



## Kindar_Conrath

I originally bought 4 sticks, but 1 was a bad stick, and I never got it replaced... but its running in unganged mode which, from what I read is better than dual channel for some things.

Ok so its at the right speed, and i'll go set the clocks manually.

Thank you for your response!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kindar_Conrath*


I originally bought 4 sticks, but 1 was a bad stick, and I never got it replaced... but its running in unganged mode which, from what I read is better than dual channel for some things.

Ok so its at the right speed, and i'll go set the clocks manually.

Thank you for your response!


Ganged/unganged and single/dual channel are two different things.

If you want the best of both worlds dual channel running unganged is the way to go.

Gyro


----------



## Kindar_Conrath

ok so I should look for another stick of ram, the same size with the same voltage and timings... if possible.


----------



## Gyro

You might have a hard time finding ocz ddr2 800 1gb ram sticks for a decent price.Ocz does not make ram any more.
You can get a set of 2x1gb that is close to your ram for less,and might prove better compatibility wise.
Something like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231098

Gyro


----------



## Krimdelakrim

Gyro, so I bumped the voltages up as you said keeps failing. I tested each stick ibdividually in the first ram slot and all passed with 0 errors. I tried testing with 3 sticks of ram and failed errors were streaming. Tried 2 sticks. Ran stable in each channel no errors at all. Any suggestions?


----------



## smugler

I don't know why, but my CPU is staying around 50ºC
Before the upgrade my 4200+ would stay at 40-55 (min-max) when overclocked.
I'm using a Zalman 9000

2x80mm intakes and 3x80mm exausts.
Is that normal? any suggestions?


----------



## hitoriko

Hey gyro!

yeah been ages! haha still have my m2n32 going to use it for a HTPC soon just looking for a case and ablu-ray drive and some HDDs hehe

also upgrading my sig rig (see below







)


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smugler;13556653*
> I don't know why, but my CPU is staying around 50ºC
> Before the upgrade my 4200+ would stay at 40-55 (min-max) when overclocked.
> I'm using a Zalman 9000
> 
> 2x80mm intakes and 3x80mm exausts.
> Is that normal? any suggestions?


whats your CPU voltage?
is your heat sink seated properly?
i used to have a zalman and honestly there not worth it grab something better if you can.


----------



## Krimdelakrim

Gyro, so I bumped the voltages up as you said keeps failing. I tested each stick ibdividually in the first ram slot and all passed with 0 errors. I tried testing with 3 sticks of ram and failed errors were streaming. Tried 2 sticks. Ran stable in each channel no errors at all. Any suggestions?


----------



## smugler

my voltage is at 1.33 (the one suggested in the article)

ps: really? i've never heard anything bad about Zalman, and this temps are really unusual to me :S

oh and, yes, its well mounted with as5 (sort of looks like another word typed like this lol )

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l166/BorbaSmu/Untitled.jpg


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krimdelakrim;13558189*
> Gyro, so I bumped the voltages up as you said keeps failing. I tested each stick ibdividually in the first ram slot and all passed with 0 errors. I tried testing with 3 sticks of ram and failed errors were streaming. Tried 2 sticks. Ran stable in each channel no errors at all. Any suggestions?


Try dropping the ram to 677 from 800,see if four sticks are stable.
If that fails,try 2 sticks 2gb(channel A) and 2 sticks of 1gb(channel B) together see if that works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smugler;13558322*
> my voltage is at 1.33 (the one suggested in the article)
> 
> ps: really? i've never heard anything bad about Zalman, and this temps are really unusual to me :S
> 
> oh and, yes, its well mounted with as5 (sort of looks like another word typed like this lol )
> 
> http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l166/BorbaSmu/Untitled.jpg


Your whole system looks a little warm.
Can you post a link to your case.

Gyro


----------



## hitoriko

try 2 sticks in (1 in slot one and 1 slot 3)
your using the 2209 bios?
change the CPU voltage to auto and your ram voltage to auto

its not suprising that you have alot of heat, the chip is 125w and this board never designed to do it did you do any heavy overclocks on this board before?

try doing it all again, remove the nforce drivers you ahve and start again

and check your CPU to make sure you ahve enough paste, i think mine (from memory) would hover at 40 on idle while i had my zalman

let me know how you go


----------



## smugler

Everything used to stay about 3Âº+ cooler before i put the 965 in there
not to mention the cpu was around 15Âº cooler (a lot less powerful too ^^ )

@Gyro

You want a picture of the case? inside and out? (i don't know the model, its an old Lian Li )

@hitoriko

I will try those things and see if I get results, thanks!


----------



## Gyro

Inside and out if you can,please.
Just trying to get an idea of how to improve your cooling.

Gyro


----------



## Krimdelakrim

Gyro,
I tried the 2 sticks chan A and 2 sticks of 1gb chan b and it works, I have not tried dropping the ram to 677 I will try that later.

What I did try was using another motherboard using all 4 sticks (Corsair 8gb) of RAM and it works, I'm running a memtest86+ as we speak on that machine. This should eliminate that the memory has no issues, why would the RAM work on another mb but not MY M2N mb!!!


----------



## Gyro

So we know it works with four sticks at 4gb and 6gb but not 8gb.
If the corsairs pass the tests on the other Mb,then yes I think we can rule out the ram itself as the problem.
But also the MB itself too because you can run 4 sticks up to 6gb total.
In any of your troubleshooting have you reset the bios?
And did you update to 5002 with your old cpu before you installed the 945?
And are you oc'd at all on the refclock?(more than 200)

Gyro


----------



## smugler

i noticed my CPu heatsink isnt getting nearly as hot as the rest.

I think i gotta redo the whole as5 thing









that's probably what it is...


----------



## Gyro

AS5 takes 200hrs to cure too, so your cpu temps will drop over time.
But your MB temp (46c) should only be a few degrees c over ambient.

Gyro


----------



## smugler

hmmmmmm

I just noticed here that my NB clock is 1600MHz
Could that be the reason it is getting so hot? (Hyper Transport is as 999)

I also noticed that the MB heatsinks are the hottest things there

Is this clock right? where to i fix it?


----------



## Gyro

Nb is 1600mhz stock,8x 200 refclock and the multi is locked.
If you still have the squirrel cage fan ,I suggest you put it on and plug it in the chipset fan header on the MB.see pic
I think your case cooling is a little lacking being all 80mm fans.

Gyro


----------



## hitoriko

are you O/C the chiap at all?

the HT & NB should be at the same speeds as standard

thats prolly why its getting hotter, that and the mb theremal past on the nb & sb wasnt very good from factory either


----------



## smugler

i'll try plugging up that kiddo

going to class now

(i don't like the 80mm either... its an old case, but a good one, despite that ^^ )


----------



## Krimdelakrim

So we know it works with four sticks at 4gb and 6gb but not 8gb.
If the corsairs pass the tests on the other Mb,then yes I think we can rule out the ram itself as the problem.
But also the MB itself too because you can run 4 sticks up to 6gb total.
In any of your troubleshooting have you reset the bios? Yes i Have reset the bios many many times.
And did you update to 5002 with your old cpu before you installed the 945?Yes I'm a 100% positive that I did this. Note: Corsair memory has worked before I ran the pc for a few months with not a problem.
And are you oc'd at all on the refclock?(more than 200) I'm not oc'd at all. But before this happened I was oc'd

Another thing I want to add is that everytime I reset the BIOS, windows starts with not a problem and even registers the 8gb in windows. Once I restart my Machine from windows it continues to do the same thing where I cant boot into windows and my pc just restarts once I get to the windows splash screen.


----------



## smugler

I plugged in the Q-fan and it got a little better.

max temp in MB after 10min stress test in everest was 42

and after it it stayed at that, and the CPU went back down to 52/53 (max cpu was 62, not good)

Should i repaste the mobo's heatsink? given by the heatsinks temperature, i think the chips are transferring heat to it pretty well. The Zalman is the one that worries me, cause the copper isn't getting hot, like the heat from the cpu isnt passing well to it...


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krimdelakrim;13566080*
> So we know it works with four sticks at 4gb and 6gb but not 8gb.
> If the corsairs pass the tests on the other Mb,then yes I think we can rule out the ram itself as the problem.
> But also the MB itself too because you can run 4 sticks up to 6gb total.
> In any of your troubleshooting have you reset the bios? Yes i Have reset the bios many many times.
> And did you update to 5002 with your old cpu before you installed the 945?Yes I'm a 100% positive that I did this. Note: Corsair memory has worked before I ran the pc for a few months with not a problem.
> And are you oc'd at all on the refclock?(more than 200) I'm not oc'd at all. But before this happened I was oc'd
> 
> Another thing I want to add is that everytime I reset the BIOS, windows starts with not a problem and even registers the 8gb in windows. Once I restart my Machine from windows it continues to do the same thing where I cant boot into windows and my pc just restarts once I get to the windows splash screen.


When you flashed the bios were you oc'd or did you set bios to defaults(F5) before and after flashing?
I presume when you reset the bios did you do it using F5 in the bios
or have you tried resetting the cmos too?(pull battery and moved jumper)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smugler;13567373*
> I plugged in the Q-fan and it got a little better.
> 
> max temp in MB after 10min stress test in everest was 42
> 
> and after it it stayed at that, and the CPU went back down to 52/53 (max cpu was 62, not good)
> 
> Should i repaste the mobo's heatsink? given by the heatsinks temperature, i think the chips are transferring heat to it pretty well. The Zalman is the one that worries me, cause the copper isn't getting hot, like the heat from the cpu isnt passing well to it...


Pull the side panel off and and set a room fan up blowing onto the MB and see how much the temps drop.

Gyro


----------



## Krimdelakrim

I removed the CMOS battery many times to reset it. And all this was being done under 0% overclock at all. It just seems weird to me that the memory sky rockets on my brothers old ddr2 board and runs a gazillion errors on mine. Even after knowing that all 4 slots work. And that the memory runs with 0 errors. I was running all 4 sticks of corsair before, plug n play than. But now it's acting like a *****.


----------



## Gyro

Have you tried 677 yet with the 8gb of corsair?
Are the MB nvidia drivers up to date? version 15.56

Gyro


----------



## smugler

I made some modifications inside my case and got it to lower a little bit more.

When i open the side panel it lowers quite a bit

I noticed that the GPU card is blocking the wind from the intakes from moving UP (towards the CPU and chipset heatsinks)

i'll make some further modifications to the case down the road, but for now i'll just stay away from long stress sessions.

thanks a lot! o/

this is what it's like right now:
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l166/BorbaSmu/Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## Gyro

You can use Windows power options set to balanced to help reduce temps too,and when you need more power go back to performance.

Gyro


----------



## smugler

only problem is if i set it to balanced CPU will run at 800mhz and that quite low

I might use nVidia profiles to run at around 2.6GHz and run 3.4GHz only during stress though.

Thanks for the idea, hadn't thought of that ^^

PS: i'm getting one of these soon, and making for some better cable management too (need a drill for that one though, gotta make some holes so i can route the cables behind the mobo) having done that i think i'll be golden o/ and maybe replace the PSU's cooler with something a little more potent (right now i'm using a scythe low noise 33CFM only)


----------



## Krimdelakrim

Yes, I was sure to update the nvidia drivers tried everything I could. And yes did try them at 677 with everything set to default and even the voltages u told me to set


----------



## Gyro

I'm running out of idea's.








But one last thing to try,unless you tried already, is to set the ram to ganged mode.

Gyro


----------



## Krimdelakrim

Yeah I tried that and remembered it made my computer not be able to get passed bios. Had to reset the CMOS.


----------



## Krimdelakrim

Could CMOS battery failure cause this??? Cuz I find it weird that every time I reset the CMOS battery the 8 gigs of corsair boot up fine. But after 1 restart the errors stream in???

Lol nvm not the CMOS I tried a different battery and still the same thing


----------



## Gyro

Try reflashing the bios with 5002.
Do this from a cold boot with the 8gb so you can get into windows;
Reset bios to defaults (F5)save & exit(F10),let it get into windows,then do normal windows shutdown,flash bios,when it reboots to bios after flashing press F5 then save and exit F10,don't change any settings, not even the time/date.
Let it boot to windows,see if it can see all the ram,then reboot and cross your fingers:

Here's hoping.

May be try asking for help at the corsair forums also,http://forum.corsair.com/v3/index.php

Gyro


----------



## Krimdelakrim

Nopeeeeeeee


----------



## cirial

Krim, flash the bios in DOS using the following command (this solved a boot issue for me where the bios wouldnt always cold boot, AND one of my NIC's acting "dead")

AWDFLASH 5502.BIN /cc/cp/cd

This will clear out CMOS, PnP (ESCD) matrix data, and the DMI pool data. Allows your bios to start fresh..


----------



## maniac1973

does any1 know if the new Phenom II X4 980 BE witch is 938 pin work on the Asus M2N32 SLI DELUXE board ?


----------



## The Fryer

hmm, anyone know how to to use the raid setup on the m2n-sli deluxe. i can use the amd raid but not the jmicron. i can get into it but it will not find but 1 hard disc. the amd finds both and works.. i started a new thread as well to find out what block size i should go.


----------



## Krimdelakrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cirial*


Krim, flash the bios in DOS using the following command (this solved a boot issue for me where the bios wouldnt always cold boot, AND one of my NIC's acting "dead")

AWDFLASH 5502.BIN /cc/cp/cd

This will clear out CMOS, PnP (ESCD) matrix data, and the DMI pool data. Allows your bios to start fresh..


Keeps saying source file not found when the awd flash tool is loaded in dos


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maniac1973;13594861*
> does any1 know if the new Phenom II X4 980 BE witch is 938 pin work on the Asus M2N32 SLI DELUXE board ?


no idea - it will be another trial and error i think


----------



## MAXKILLS

So does the 8gig of ram work?
Anyone take the 965BE to 4GHz yet?, I am at 4.6GHz so far....
Please help with overclock settings of the motherboard in CMOS...
IE NB and SB, ect.....


----------



## smugler

@maxkills you are at 4.6GHz !??!!? hehehe (I see down there its 3.6







)

I just got a 965 be in my m2n32-SLI I haven't tried any overclocking yet as I'm having some heat problems. But i heard of people taking it to 4GHz, don't know their settings though...


----------



## MAXKILLS

tooo much coffie, U r rite!! I am at 3.6MHz, No heat problems yet, taking it in strides... hoping to get to 4.OMHz....

Need to get a second squerl fan for the second part of the heatpipe, have one on now, does a great job.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maniac1973;13594861*
> does any1 know if the new Phenom II X4 980 BE witch is 938 pin work on the Asus M2N32 SLI DELUXE board ?


Yes it will.
It is the same as the x4 955/65/70/75 with a higher stock multi.
And will require the use of the Nvidia tools.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS;13607685*
> So does the 8gig of ram work?
> Anyone take the 965BE to 4GHz yet?, I am at 4.6GHz so far....
> Please help with overclock settings of the motherboard in CMOS...
> IE NB and SB, ect.....


There are a few members running 8gb ram successfully.
Check out the data sheet on the first page(validations)for some info on what others are doing to get 4.0.(cpu multi & refclocks wise)

Gyro


----------



## MAXKILLS

Two questions-

1) Can the 965 chip work with 5002 bios rather than the 2099?

2) What are the settings to make the 8Gig ram work, or tricks, tips, ect.?

also,

3) what is the benifit of having the 8Gig for gaming vs. 4Gig?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS*


Two questions-

1) Can the 965 chip work with 5002 bios rather than the 2099?

2) What are the settings to make the 8Gig ram work, or tricks, tips, ect.?

also,

3) what is the benifit of having the 8Gig for gaming vs. 4Gig?


That's 3 questions
















The x4 955/65/70/75/80 will work on bios' 2205-5002.

Matching sets(2 sets of 2x2) will go along way in helping it work.

Other than that,they should work at stock settings when installed.

None really for gaming,4gb is enough for gaming.

Gyro


----------



## Krimdelakrim

ok so corsair forums told me to put the kits in one channel, i did than swited to GANGED mode, and it booted, although I hear UNGAGED mode is a lot better. But my computer wont boot with that setting anymore? What the hell happened? It worked before im confused, this is with all 4 sticks of ram btw (8gigs)


----------



## N2Gaming

Krim have you run Memtest86+ yet? Maybe your RAM or IMC on the CPU is not working as it should. Run memtest on the ram to determine if it passes ram test. Sorry if you said you already did this. I did not look at your other post's just now and my memory is not all that good.


----------



## Krimdelakrim

yes i did run memtest86+ as some of the folks from the corsair forum told me to. i tested the sticks up to 6 passes and all turned out fine. 0 errors.

The attachment is something that one of the ppl on corsair forum asked for, idk if it will help but maybe it will help you get a feel of whats going on.


----------



## Krimdelakrim




----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;13579443*
> I'm running out of idea's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But one last thing to try,unless you tried already, is to set the ram to ganged mode.
> 
> Gyro


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krimdelakrim;13579480*
> Yeah I tried that and remembered it made my computer not be able to get passed bios. Had to reset the CMOS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krimdelakrim;13652316*
> ok so corsair forums told me to put the kits in one channel, i did than swited to GANGED mode, and it booted, although I hear UNGAGED mode is a lot better. But my computer wont boot with that setting anymore? What the hell happened? It worked before im confused, this is with all 4 sticks of ram btw (8gigs)


Glad you got it to work.
So what did you do different to get it to post?
I presumed you had the matching sets in the same channel.

Gyro


----------



## Krimdelakrim

I really dont know? I think my MB felt bad for me because I spent so much time troubleshooting so it just started in GANGED MODE, which is somewhat fail.

Is there any way I can make my computer start in UNGANGED MODE like before? I tried upping some of the voltages around and no luck.

FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL


----------



## maniac1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;13623915*
> Yes it will.
> It is the same as the x4 955/65/70/75 with a higher stock multi.
> And will require the use of the Nvidia tools.
> 
> There are a few members running 8gb ram successfully.
> Check out the data sheet on the first page(validations)for some info on what others are doing to get 4.0.(cpu multi & refclocks wise)
> 
> Gyro


ty managed to get my 975BE to 4.02ghz and i have 8gig ram
did not need to use Nvidia tools managed to get it clocked in bios without any problems

Just cant get cpuz to see the speed of proc it says its a 800hmz cpu


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maniac1973;13657719*
> ty managed to get my 975BE to 4.02ghz and i have 8gig ram
> did not need to use Nvidia tools managed to get it clocked in bios without any problems
> 
> Just cant get cpuz to see the speed of proc it says its a 800hmz cpu


It may have said 4.02 but it is only running at 4x200=800mhz,as cpu-z says.
That's why you need to use the nv tools.

Gyro


----------



## xiwarden

Hi guys, I recently bought AMD phenom II X4 965 to attach to my ASUS M2N-E motherboard. I am experiencing similar issues that were mentioned in the thread ( usb keyboard not being recognized during start-up, CPUID reading only 800mHz, etc). I read about manually setting the CPU multiplier from x4 to x18 using nvidia performance tool in the thread, but the computer freezes whenever I try this. Am I supposed to wait for hours to get this to work?, or is it supposed to be instanteous?
Thank you very much in advance!!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xiwarden;13674291*
> Hi guys, I recently bought AMD phenom II X4 965 to attach to my ASUS M2N-E motherboard. I am experiencing similar issues that were mentioned in the thread ( usb keyboard not being recognized during start-up, CPUID reading only 800mHz, etc). I read about manually setting the CPU multiplier from x4 to x18 using nvidia performance tool in the thread, but the computer freezes whenever I try this. Am I supposed to wait for hours to get this to work?, or is it supposed to be instanteous?
> Thank you very much in advance!!


Did you try the numeric keypad in the bios?
If you can, disable usb legacy support in the bios,if you can't you will need to use a ps/2 keyboard to navigate the bios and plug the usb keyboard in after entering windows.
You need to set the Ai oc to manual,set cpu volts to 1.35v and the cpu multi to x18 in the bios,then make the settings in the nv tools.
You will need to set windows power option to performance also.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## tezster

I'm a relatively new member and I just wanted to pop in and say that I've gotten superb value from my M2N-SLI Deluxe - I've had this board since the summer of 2007, and it has gone through a number of upgrades over the years. I've gone from the Athlon X2 64 3800+ to the 7850 BE, and just recently to the X4 640.

I'm not a hardcore gamer, so I've been able to wait until prices are right and do incremental upgrades.

Quite amazing, really, in this day and age









----


----------



## Gyro

Welcome,tezster.

Ya these are a great series of motherboards.

Show me another manufacturer that can boast that most of there 500 series nvidia chipsets can run any thing up to and including the x4 9xx cpu's.

And do it without blowing up
















Gyro


----------



## maniac1973

sorted all my problems out , even cpuz says 3.6ghz
had to set each core in nvtools to x18

now my system flies

how do i get on the roster?


----------



## Gyro

Glad you got it working.

You have filled the requirements to join the club(post a cpu-z validation and fill in sys specs)you may fly the club banner in your sig if you want.

Gyro


----------



## t0tal3d

Hi Gyro

I recently purchased a AMD phenom 955 black edition to use on my M2N-SLI mobo..
Now of course it boots up fine but the reason i brought it unlocked as you can imagine, is to OC it.

I have gone through the bios, set the CPU setup to manual, multiplier of 16x (most people seem to agree its a stable number) and the voltage on auto.
I've also downloaded the nVidia performance tools (6.05 for my mobo) within the performance tools there is no option to select cores or multiplier.
I can get the CPU core to go to 3.2Ghz in the bios but the HT link is stuck at 800Mhz (x4).

I have updated the bios firmware to 5001.

I did notice in the chart that this processor isn't listed under my motherboard M2N-SLI but it seems people have been using the M2N-SLI DELUXE to run this processor - would this be the issue?

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Gyro

Welcome t0tal3d,

Did you set the windows power options to performance?
That should make the cores and multi's show in the tools.

Gyro


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;13709142*
> Welcome t0tal3d,
> 
> Did you set the windows power options to performance?
> That should make the cores and multi's show in the tools.
> 
> Gyro


yep this

also check my sig theres a word .doc you can check out if you ahvent already

best of luck

PS. i have the same chip and it was in my m2n


----------



## tezster

One question I have relates to cool'n'quiet. From what I've read, most people seem to disable this feature when using an AM3 CPU on an M2N board - are there stability/compatibility issues enabling this option?

The reason I ask is I run my machine 24/7, so it would really help in my case for the CPU to switch to a power-saving mode when idle.


----------



## Gyro

I use the "balanced power" option in windows.
But C&Q works for me too.
Probably what you are seeing is people with the x4 955/65/70/75/80 cpu which needs the nv tools to work at proper speed.
Anything other than the x4 955/65/70/75/80,should work just fine with C&Q enabled.

Gyro


----------



## t0tal3d

Hi Gyro

I changed the performance to high power and worked a charm!

Now let the testing begin..

Cheers mate!

t0tal3d


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tal3d;13715904*
> Hi Gyro
> 
> I changed the performance to high power and worked a charm!
> 
> Now let the testing begin..
> 
> Cheers mate!
> 
> t0tal3d












Gyro


----------



## MAXKILLS

So I took the 965 up to 3.8 and BFBC2 started graphicly wigging out w/crackling sounds thru speakers. Temps were fine, so Should I start to increase the votage on something? Like CPU or Memory?

Currently back to 3.6 and smoooth....! still overclocking the sli a tad....


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS;13717405*
> So I took the 965 up to 3.8 and BFBC2 started graphicly wigging out w/crackling sounds thru speakers. Temps were fine, so Should I start to increase the votage on something? Like CPU or Memory?
> 
> Currently back to 3.6 and smoooth....! still overclocking the sli a tad....


whats your voltage at atm?

bump it to no higher than 1.48 and test that - with my 955 i could only get to 3.78 Stable


----------



## t0tal3d

Hey,

Having one minor issue with the CPU voltage.
It's effectively "not reaching the CPU"
I have upped it in the bios for 1.350V.

Have tested the system using prime 95.
It is stable at 10x multiplier
But at 11x or higher it crashes quite quickly..
I'd imagine it'd be related to the voltage not making it to the CPU.

Any ideas?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS;13717405*
> So I took the 965 up to 3.8 and BFBC2 started graphicly wigging out w/crackling sounds thru speakers. Temps were fine, so Should I start to increase the votage on something? Like CPU or Memory?
> 
> Currently back to 3.6 and smoooth....! still overclocking the sli a tad....


How are you ocing? cpu multi only,refclock only or a combo of both?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tal3d;13717578*
> Hey,
> 
> Having one minor issue with the CPU voltage.
> It's effectively "not reaching the CPU"
> I have upped it in the bios for 1.350V.
> 
> Have tested the system using prime 95.
> It is stable at 10x multiplier
> But at 11x or higher it crashes quite quickly..
> I'd imagine it'd be related to the voltage not making it to the CPU.
> 
> Any ideas?


If memory serves me right the cpu voltage on the M2N-sli has no adjustment.
You will have to leave it on auto.
I take it,it runs fine on auto at stock clocks.

Gyro


----------



## t0tal3d

Hi Gyro,

I'm just unlocking the CPU multiplier in the bios, and setting the voltage to 1.350v (i have a choice from .800V to 1.550V.

Using Nvidia tools i overclock each core by x12 for example.
Auto works to an extent, but needless to say the voltage for the CPU according to CPU-Z is never anything higher than 1.056-1.061.

I have managed to get it almost 100% stable at 12% but that's still under clocked due to its 3.2ghz base.. (4cores*800)

Puzzler :S
Any more ideas?
And thanks heaps for your help so far!


----------



## Gyro

Is cool and quiet disabled? C1E disabled?(you may or may not have this setting)
Windows still in performance setting?

Gyro


----------



## t0tal3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Is cool and quiet disabled? C1E disabled?(you may or may not have this setting)
Windows still in performance setting?

Gyro


Hi Gyro

Cool and quiet is disabled in Bios 
C1E is disabled
Still in performance setting.


----------



## Gyro

Try going back to where we began,in the bios set; cpu voltage auto, cpu multi to x16.
In the nvtools set; cpu multi's to x16.
See if that gets it to 3.2ghz at the proper voltage.
And post a shot of cpu-z if that works.

Gyro


----------



## Stevenger

Just want to add my name to the list of M2N32-SLI users. I built this system back in '06 and it was my first build. It's taken everything I've thrown at it so far with only minor upgrades along the road. Right now I'm thinking of dropping a Phenom II 965BE into the socket and seeing how much longer I can keep this build alive.

I just installed a Scythe Ninja 3 CPU cooler last week after venturing into overclocking my Athlon x2 7750BE past the 3.0GHz mark (My CPU cooler retaining bracket seems to have broken during my last move). I've never had any other problems with the board and I've never put together a more reliable system for anyone else.


----------



## smugler

hey Stevenger, the 965BE works great in this mobo. i've been able to run all i have in max settings no problem! o/ (black ops, hl2, capsized, starwars: the force unleashed 2)

I imagine when I upgrade to an AM3 mobo and DDR3 with a PCI-Ex 2.0 this system is gonna rock even more! o/

ps: if you guys can add me to the list too that'd be great!


----------



## Axiom_Radio

Hi Folks,

New member [email protected] and I've been going crazy over a new upgrade issue. Here is my issue, I just recently bought a new EVGA 570 GTX HD sc edition. I have been having major issues with gaming so far. I have tried several games with the same result.(BFBC2, CoD B.O., Dirt 3) 
Seems like the GPU usage never climbs above 50% when playing causing major stuttering and lag. I never had an issue with my old 8800 GT albeit the graphic setting were always set to low. I RMA'd the first card thinking it was a faulty card but I just got the new one back and have the exact same issues. 
I have tried almost everything I can think of but to no avail. I built this rig back in '06 and I've never had an issue with it. I've been very happy to date and I'd hate to scrap the build and start another one. I've tried 4 different drivers including the newest 275.33's. I know the proper way to clean and install drivers from my system and the results are the same removing the drivers as the issue at hand. I've tried swith PCI-E x16 slots with the same results as well. I've switched Bios' from the 5007 to the 2209 with the same results. Today I tried lowering the voltage on my CPU(1.3625, CPU-z lists it 1.408) and noticed a slight improvement but the card is still being held back by something. 
Does anyone have any suggestions that might remedy the situation. I am at my wits end with this problem. I spent $350 on this card and I'm very frustrated. Does anyone have a similar card that can game smoothly and if so what are your settings?
Thanks in advance for any help that can be given.

Thanks Again,
AxiomRadio

P.S. I've tried all in game resolutions and settings including the lowest settings with the same results which leads me to believe it's a bios issue not a hardware issue. Two cards with the same results also rules out a bad card. I have also pulled the timings on my ram back(5-5-5-15) and lowered the speed from 800 to 667. I have "performance perfered mode" for power management settings in the Nvidia control panel.


----------



## t0tal3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Try going back to where we began,in the bios set; cpu voltage auto, cpu multi to x16.
In the nvtools set; cpu multi's to x16.
See if that gets it to 3.2ghz at the proper voltage.
And post a shot of cpu-z if that works.

Gyro


Done but it crashes at 16x when i change in nvtools, it only goes upto 13.5 at max but then crashes shortly after..









Im just gonna buy a new mobo and snap my m2n in half for failing me so hard..

Thanks for the help tho mate


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axiom_Radio;13742287*
> Hi Folks,
> 
> New member [email protected] and I've been going crazy over a new upgrade issue. Here is my issue, I just recently bought a new EVGA 570 GTX HD sc edition. I have been having major issues with gaming so far. I have tried several games with the same result.(BFBC2, CoD B.O., Dirt 3)


I bought the non HD edition EVGA 570gtx SC edition and have had mine running in my system for over 2 months now without any major issues. I have had some minor issues when I play WoW with my card where it would sometimes major video lag issues. I installed afterburner and noticed that the game would drop randomly to 2D clocks at certain times in the game where im not doing much of anything.

I was able to fix this issue by adjusting the power management setting in the nvidia control panel to "prefer maximum" performance over adaptive so you might want to try setting it globally. More graphically intensive games that I played since I got my new card has been Crysis, RIFT, and civ5, and they run flawless. I game at 1920x1200.... I can't wait for Duke Nukem Forever, Elder scrolls 5(which is why I bought this card)

How are your temps looking? Oh and make sure you restart after you set the power settings.

Another problem could be your 940BE might be bottle-necking the card if you are running it at stock. If you are not OC'ing your cpu, I would suggest bringing it up to around 3.5Ghz.(and stress testing it to be sure it's stable) At this range, you should see some large improvments if indeed your CPU is bottle-necked. I run my 970 at 3.8 (summer overclock since it gets very hot where i keep my PC)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevenger;13740118*
> Just want to add my name to the list of M2N32-SLI users. I built this system back in '06 and it was my first build. It's taken everything I've thrown at it so far with only minor upgrades along the road. Right now I'm thinking of dropping a Phenom II 965BE into the socket and seeing how much longer I can keep this build alive.


I was in that position about 6 months ago when i was running my old dual core 6400+ and I went for the 970BE and never looked back. I thought I would have a BD system today. I am so happy with my system the way it is now, I don't see myself getting rid of my m2n32 for at least another year or until it dies. My board is 3.5 years old and still going strong









I would suggest to anyone who's still running the m2n32 SLI that's running a older AMD chip, to Upgrade.... I seen the 955 for around $115 bucks on the egg


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tal3d;13742371*
> Done but it crashes at 16x when i change in nvtools, it only goes upto 13.5 at max but then crashes shortly after..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im just gonna buy a new mobo and snap my m2n in half for failing me so hard..
> 
> Thanks for the help tho mate


Can you post a cpu-z screenshot at the highest setting you can get without crashing,please and thanks.

It could be the MB not being able to handle the power needs of the x4 955,125w.
How does it crash? just shut down or are there errors?

Gyro


----------



## t0tal3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;13747319*
> Can you post a cpu-z screenshot at the highest setting you can get without crashing,please and thanks.
> 
> It could be the MB not being able to handle the power needs of the x4 955,125w.
> How does it crash? just shut down or are there errors?
> 
> Gyro


Hi Gyro

Yeah, i talked to a mate who works in IT he saids its definently due to my mobo not being able to handle 125w PCU ~ lame right?









Oh well ive since ordered a new one that will support it and then it'll be all good i hope

But, as requested ive attached a SS of CPU-Z
It's stable as a rock at 11x but underclocked as ya know.

And in regard to when it crashes, it does one of the following;
when i change the multiplier past what it "cant" handle, 12x + it black screens and reboots.
Or, it does a blue screen *memory dump*, followed by a reboot.

Hope thats what you wanted to know and thanks for the help!
I'll post with my new mobo (sadly not a M2N) once ive set it up.

~t0tal3d


----------



## Gyro

If you only had the M2N-sli deluxe, all would be good.
Any chance you can return the 965(125w) for a 945(95w) that will run on your board.

Gyro


----------



## t0tal3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;13775076*
> If you only had the M2N-sli deluxe, all would be good.
> Any chance you can return the 965(125w) for a 945(95w) that will run on your board.
> 
> Gyro


Yeah, i know but the M2N-SLI deluxe isn't made anymore so a no go there, and a second hand one is not worth the trouble.

I rang the supplier of the CPU and they said No since it had been used and such, but that's all good as i've got a mobo on the way.. GIGABYTE MA74GM-S2, this will support it without issue.

Cheers


----------



## yeti186

I've been scanning the net for about 2 months now originally purely out of curiosity about cpu's on the market. when i found out the m2n sli deluxe could handle the 955be i was admittedly nervous but read read post in a number of threads just like this one

well, i've installed my 955be, of course with the latest bios update (5001) and i have Nvidia sytem tools.

except when i tried to enter bios to change the multiplier, it would freeze.

i read and re-read everything i could to make sure i followed all the steps properly.

what am i supposed to do about the bios freezing?? is it something to do with cmos? maybe i could try and reset cmos, orr

i'm completely stuck anyway. and this thread is rough 3 years old. so i'd be ecstatic to get a little help

thanks, yeti


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yeti186*


I've been scanning the net for about 2 months now originally purely out of curiosity about cpu's on the market. when i found out the m2n sli deluxe could handle the 955be i was admittedly nervous but read read post in a number of threads just like this one

well, i've installed my 955be, of course with the latest bios update (5001) and i have Nvidia sytem tools.

except when i tried to enter bios to change the multiplier, it would freeze.

i read and re-read everything i could to make sure i followed all the steps properly.

what am i supposed to do about the bios freezing?? is it something to do with cmos? maybe i could try and reset cmos, orr

i'm completely stuck anyway. and this thread is rough 3 years old. so i'd be ecstatic to get a little help

thanks, yeti


Welcome yeti186,

Can you go here and fill it in the best you can - http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem.

Just a few questions first.

Did you flash the bios with your old cpu in before installing the 955?
If you did,did you reset cmos after installing the 955?

Gyro


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yeti186*


I've been scanning the net for about 2 months now originally purely out of curiosity about cpu's on the market. when i found out the m2n sli deluxe could handle the 955be i was admittedly nervous but read read post in a number of threads just like this one

well, i've installed my 955be, of course with the latest bios update (5001) and i have Nvidia sytem tools.

except when i tried to enter bios to change the multiplier, it would freeze.

i read and re-read everything i could to make sure i followed all the steps properly.

what am i supposed to do about the bios freezing?? is it something to do with cmos? maybe i could try and reset cmos, orr

i'm completely stuck anyway. and this thread is rough 3 years old. so i'd be ecstatic to get a little help

thanks, yeti


Welcome, This thread maybe more then 3 years old, but it's still alive and kicking









Did you do a proper reset of the CMOS after you installed your new CPU by moving the jumper and removing the battery?

Another thing is that you need a actual PS/2 keyboard to enter the BIOS, and from what i have been told, a converter won't work. You might have to use the arrow keys on the num pad if your reg arrow keys won't work.

If you can navigate around the BIOS but it crashes, I would suggest re-flashing. I prefer the good old floppy method using the award flash utility
that's on ASUS's website.... Don't use the windows flash utility, I have actually bricked my old m2n-SLI deluxe about 3 years ago but lucky for me, ASUS sent me a m2n32-SLI to replace it









That's all i can think of to try for now, I'm sure that other members can think of other things to try if these fail


----------



## yeti186

ok so i reset cmos by just removing the battery and replacing it 5-10 mins after. the bios was reset to default settings. and i tried the ps2 keyboard but that didn't seem to change much

also, i did update my bios with the athlon. i ended up just using ez flash after looking in the mobo user guide.

my computer definitely recognises the bios v5001 and i wanted to try and flash my bios again trying to boot from the flash drive. but it freezes after the boot device window opens, that is pressing F8 to select boot device

as of now, it looks like i can't flash my bios again or enter it at all.

worst case scenario, would i still be able to send the board to asus and have a new bios chip inserted? (if as i do believe is a service provided-if not similar)


----------



## yeti186

wait. i'll try the num pad directional keys


----------



## yeti186

lol, i kept the ps2 keyboard and went through bios as normal. what a relief and what a simple thing to over look!

ok so i set the mutiplier to 16. i am supposed to use nvidia system tools to change the multiplier from windows now?

cpu-z still say 803.7mhz, what am i missing? to be honest i've been crunch over my computer for 3 or so hours and a little tense


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yeti186*


lol, i kept the ps2 keyboard and went through bios as normal. what a relief and what a simple thing to over look!

ok so i set the mutiplier to 16. i am supposed to use nvidia system tools to change the multiplier from windows now?

cpu-z still say 803.7mhz, what am i missing? to be honest i've been crunch over my computer for 3 or so hours and a little tense


Set the cpu voltage to 1.35v as read by cpu-z(you may need to fiddle with this a bit in the bios because 1.35v in the bios may be more/less than 1.35v in cpu-z).
eg;my M2N32-sli =1.30v in bios reads as 1.344 in cpu-z.

Now go in nvtools and set cpu multi's at x16, then go windows cp/power options and set it to performance, this should get you up to full speed.

And once you are booted into windows you can plug the usb KB back in,it is just needed to navigate the bios.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## MAXKILLS

I had the same problem with lockups , but can't remember how I resolved it, so there is hope for your problem with the m2n32....mabey set the x16 in the bios first then go to Nvidia system tools to set to x16 (again), this got me out from the lockups,

I do remember that in the N system tools I keept overlooking the cpu multi pull down menu to select the x19 ,....

To this day, cant get the 965be stable passed 3.8, voltage is still being set in the bios per the original PDF from page 1 of this thread.

!Q's I have are:

-Can I up to 5002 from 2099>?

-Should I switch cpu voltage to auto in bios?

-can I upgrade to the latest version of nvidia drivers without messen things up>?

I did get a second squrrel cage fan for the heat pipes at a computer slurpus store for 8$, have not installed yet!

so, just 965be stable at 3.6 , 32-44c max w/corsair H70 water cooling
Bad Company 2 - max set 120 fps SLI baby! MAXKILLS gona get ya!


----------



## MAXKILLS

When would be a good time to try the AM3 6 core chip in the m2n32?


----------



## N2Gaming

MK you can keep the CPU set to a static voltage in the BIOS no need to set it on Auto.

You can also use the second sqrl fan on the mobo to keep things nice-n-cool on the board.

You may also use the 5002 bios on your board.

Hope this helps.

P.S. I don't know if there is a decent moded bios that will allow for the use of the AM3 Thubians yet.


----------



## yeti186

?

i think i got myself in a little to deep but i've come too far to throw in the towel now. so pride can take a back seat.

hoping the screen shot posted properly, and i'm sorry i must seem like a pain. it seems that nvidia system tools doesn't recognise the mobo?

i tried installing and re-installing and i found a screen shot of the drop down menu for selecting the multiplier but i can't get system tools to display it??

you guys have been a great help.


----------



## yeti186

you guys have been a great help and really appreciate the support

however. i can't get nvtools to recognise the motherboard, this problem seems strange to me.

multiplier 16x and i'm getting cpu-z to read 1.344v. i had to go well over 1.30v in bios though, pretty sure it's 1.475


----------



## yeti186

sorry i didn't realise the last post was posted


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yeti186*


you guys have been a great help and really appreciate the support

however. i can't get nvtools to recognise the motherboard, this problem seems strange to me.

multiplier 16x and i'm getting cpu-z to read 1.344v. i had to go well over 1.30v in bios though, pretty sure it's 1.475


I had this problem when i was setting this up about 6 months ago where the selectors for the multi's were locked. You have to disable CnC, and C1E in the BIOS first...... Then in windows, you have to set your power management settings in the control panel to Maximum performance.. After I re-booted, i was able to move my multiplier in ntools. I remember before i started OC'ing, i had the voltage set to 1.3 in the BIOS.

Hope this helps.

Off subject. Well I'm going to be doing a fresh install in a few days since I ordered a new SSD and will be going though setting up the whole profile thing again. I think i already know the answer to my question but gonna ask it.. Does the M2N32 support AHCI mode in the BIOS? I cannot find any solid information if this board supports it.


----------



## Stevenger

Well, the Phenom II 965 came today. After using the AM3 guide as an outline, I dropped it in the socket, drove around looking for a PS/2 keyboard, and now I'm fully booted and running all 4 cores at 3.429 GHz. So far everything has been like butter, but I'll need a few days to really work it in. All I've had the chance to play so far is Starcraft II, but I'm going to throw Black Ops at it tomorrow and see what's up.

Here's a link to my validation, my RAM is pretty missmashed right now but I'm picking up a new 4Gb kit this week to get my channelling back on track.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin;13792869*
> 
> Off subject. Well I'm going to be doing a fresh install in a few days since I ordered a new SSD and will be going though setting up the whole profile thing again. I think i already know the answer to my question but gonna ask it.. Does the M2N32 support AHCI mode in the BIOS? I cannot find any solid information if this board supports it.


the M2N32-sli(590/silicon image sata controller) does not support AHCI, but the M2N-sli deluxe does.(570/Jmicron sata controller)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevenger;13793482*
> Well, the Phenom II 965 came today. After using the AM3 guide as an outline, I dropped it in the socket, drove around looking for a PS/2 keyboard, and now I'm fully booted and running all 4 cores at 3.429 GHz. So far everything has been like butter, but I'll need a few days to really work it in. All I've had the chance to play so far is Starcraft II, but I'm going to throw Black Ops at it tomorrow and see what's up.
> 
> Here's a link to my validation, my RAM is pretty missmashed right now but I'm picking up a new 4Gb kit this week to get my channelling back on track.


Congrats.

A better gfx card might be in order too:

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Stevenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;13795198*
> Congrats.
> 
> A better gfx card might be in order too:
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


I'll definitely be upgrading my Graphics card come October for Battlefield 3. I've been eyeing the GTX 560 Ti Hawk but I've still got a summer budget to contend with, so fall seems like a good time to get serious about it again. And a lot can happen in a few months.

Tonight will be my real tests with the Phenom, I'll be testing out Black Ops and Bad Company 2. Bad Company hasn't been taxing my GPU much, keeping it at about 50% and only using half my graphics memory, so we'll see if the new CPU opens things up for me. I only just got Black Ops and ran through the first mission so it'll be a little tougher to compare, but I'm pretty sure it was also being bottle-necked by my old 7750, so we'll see how that turns out too.


----------



## TheProph3t

Hey all,

I'm new to the forums, and eager to upgrade, then OC my computer.

I currently playing Aion, and my current specs are not lasting for pvp.

I flashed my bios to 5001 and was recommended these for upgrades. I am planning to overhaul my system in about 2 years.

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ955FBGMBOX

G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL5D-2GBNQ

and one of these two video cards

XFX HD-677X-ZNLC Radeon HD 6770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

or

SAPPHIRE 100328L Radeon HD 6770 1GB GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

What's your guys thoughts?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheProph3t*


Hey all,

I'm new to the forums, and eager to upgrade, then OC my computer.

I currently playing Aion, and my current specs are not lasting for pvp.

I flashed my bios to 5001 and was recommended these for upgrades. I am planning to overhaul my system in about 2 years. 

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ955FBGMBOX

G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL5D-2GBNQ 

and one of these two video cards

 XFX HD-677X-ZNLC Radeon HD 6770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

or

SAPPHIRE 100328L Radeon HD 6770 1GB GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card 

What's your guys thoughts?


Welcome TheProph3t,

If you get an x4 955 I would recommend you get an Nvidia gfx card for ease of use with the nv tools required to run the x4 955. see first page of this thread for all the info.
You may want to think about a 2x2gb kit of ram to keep up also.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## MAXKILLS

Well the Kingston Hyperx [email protected] worked fine for me, little faster and prob the fastest you can go unless anyone thinks the 1600 ram will work? the guy at the FRY's said it would....any thoughts????


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS*


Well the Kingston Hyperx [email protected] worked fine for me, little faster and prob the fastest you can go unless anyone thinks the 1600 ram will work? the guy at the FRY's said it would....any thoughts????


1066 is the highest that will work(AM2+/AM3 cpu only),but can be oc'd from there via refclock.
Any higher is DDR3 and will not fit/work.

And the guy at fry's is









Gyro


----------



## MAXKILLS

so, how do you set the refclock, and what settings did you use. I would like to know....? mabey I can change what I have now to speed things up a bit...


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;13795198*
> the M2N32-sli(590/silicon image sata controller) does not support AHCI, but the M2N-sli deluxe does.(570/Jmicron sata controller)


Thx for the info







I hear also that the silicon image controller is a bit slower then the Jmicron that's on the 570 MCP. Hopefully I should be installing this in a couple days and after I get it all tweaked up, I will post some crystal disk results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS;13808865*
> so, how do you set the refclock, and what settings did you use. I would like to know....? mabey I can change what I have now to speed things up a bit...


The ref clock is basically your HT bus speed.... It's that slider in ntools that you can move from roughly 200Mhz... and then you take this number and multiply this by your multiplier to get your CPU speed (ex 220*17.5 = 3.8Ghz) I have not really played with my ref clock but I really should since AMD systems can benefit more from this versus purely setting the multiplier on your Black Edition CPU. There's plenty of good phenom OC guides here on OCN


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS*


so, how do you set the refclock, and what settings did you use. I would like to know....? mabey I can change what I have now to speed things up a bit...


Read this guide http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html

Just use Prime 95(blend test)instead of orthos.

note;reference clock is called cpu freqency in your bios.

Gyro


----------



## liteon6x

Good day guys my first post on this site
i have a few questions about my m2n sli deluxe
i am planning on upgrading from my athlon 64 x2, i see there are extra steps you need to for the phenoms 955 and 965 to work

q1 does the phenom ii x4 920, 940, 945, need these work arounds via the nvtools

q2 i want to buy 4 gig(2x 2gb) of ddr2 1066 memory will this work on first boot and will it operate in dual channel mode

q3 will i get ps2/usb keyboards problems in the bios if i use the 920-945 processors

4 will i still be able to sli 2 gtx 465 cards

thank you


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liteon6x;13866823*
> Good day guys my first post on this site
> i have a few questions about my m2n sli deluxe
> i am planning on upgrading from my athlon 64 x2, i see there are extra steps you need to for the phenoms 955 and 965 to work
> 
> q1 does the phenom ii x4 920, 940, 945, need these work arounds via the nvtools
> 
> q2 i want to buy 4 gig(2x 2gb) of ddr2 1066 memory will this work on first boot and will it operate in dual channel mode
> 
> q3 will i get ps2/usb keyboards problems in the bios if i use the 920-945 processors
> 
> 4 will i still be able to sli 2 gtx 465 cards
> 
> thank you


Welcome liteon6x,

A1-No.only the 955/65/70/75/80 need the nvtools.But you should update bios to version 5001.

A2-Yes and yes.But you will have to set speed,timings and voltage manually.

A3-no you should not.

A4-yes, depending on the psu you have.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Donoma

Just wanted to say hi to my fellow M2N owners.







I came across this board today while I was researching a new build. I had no idea that a BIOS update gave us the capability to add a quad core CPU.

I just ordered a Phenom IIx4 945 processor to help prolong the life of my aging system and hope to swap it out later this week.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Donoma*


Just wanted to say hi to my fellow M2N owners.







I came across this board today while I was researching a new build. I had no idea that a BIOS update gave us the capability to add a quad core CPU.

I just ordered a Phenom IIx4 945 processor to help prolong the life of my aging system and hope to swap it out later this week.


And hello to you.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## smugler

I will be soon switching cases and will then be able to use the Corsair H60 i got!!

When i get it i'll try overclocking the 965 a little bit! *-*


----------



## The Fryer

well time for me to sell my m2n. the Ethernet ports no longer work. what do yall think would be a good price if i sell it with a pci Ethernet card and a wireless card? i would post in the appraisal section but only users of the board would understand its ability.


----------



## sirmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;13874735*
> well time for me to sell my m2n. the Ethernet ports no longer work. what do yall think would be a good price if i sell it with a pci Ethernet card and a wireless card? i would post in the appraisal section but only users of the board would understand its ability.


i'd say 45 with a pci NIC.. both my NIC's went out as well.. boards on the slow path to death. SLI no longer works, can't overclock my processor anymore, can't keep my processor at full load for more then 30 minutes, can't run stock voltage anymore.. oh well at least this one lasted longer then the other 3 m2n-sli deluxe boards i had before it.


----------



## The Fryer

not bad. this board has been washed one time {had a drink spilt in it so i washed and re applied TIM}. but other than that it has always worked, no issues. till the stupid lightning.


----------



## N2Gaming

Damn those electrical surges. Sorry to hear about that Fryer.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;13887866*
> Damn those electrical surges. Sorry to hear about that Fryer.


ahh, its ok. i am going to DDR3 soon enough. i would have to give it up anyways.. on the board i am running in my rig now i have my cpu at 3.7 stable, at less vcore than my m2n took. so i have a little more speed till it catch's fire on the NB, or i blow the vrm before i get my cooler this weekend for it. i found out my backup board has been known to burst into flames.. i can not longer let it run over night or when i am gone..lol.


----------



## N2Gaming

What is your back up board Fryer?

I just started testing w/a clean OS on one of my other boards that I've had laying around for a rainy day. This may end up being another favorite of which a club will spin off from I'm sure. NF980-G65


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;13909838*
> What is your back up board Fryer?
> 
> I just started testing w/a clean OS on one of my other boards that I've had laying around for a rainy day. This may end up being another favorite of which a club will spin off from I'm sure. NF980-G65


it is a gigabyte GA-MA790X-DS4 it is of the series that the north bridge has been known to catch fire on.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


it is a gigabyte GA-MA790X-DS4 it is of the series that the north bridge has been known to catch fire on.


Well just be careful w/that thing.


----------



## The Fryer

i am. i even pulled off the heat sink and put new thermal paste on it and then made sure it was seating right.


----------



## TheProph3t

Alright, so I purchased and installed these components on my m2n sli deluxe running bios 5001. I followed Hitoriko document, here is my validation. I set my CPU voltage to 1.3375(I think was the exact), however cpuz shows the voltage at 1.232 (do I need to increase the bios voltage to match cpuz voltage?) My core temperatures are running at 37-39 Celsius at 3216.03 MHz (201 * 16), is this good and can/should I overclock my system? Also should I overclock my evga using precision, if so what is a good core clock, shader, memory, fan speed, and temperature (that I should attain)? The current temp for the video card is at 33.

<- Total noob to overclocking, but eager to learn... where to start guys?









EVGA 01G-P3-1372-TR GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) Superclocked 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video

G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL5D-2GBNQ

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ955FBGMBOX

Thanks,
TheProph3t


----------



## Gyro

Nice upgrades









I don't see your cpu-z validation.

Make sure C1e and cool & quiet are disabled,also that windows power options are set to performance.

If that does not help ,try moving the cpu volts up or down in the bios and see which way it goes in cpu-z.(or after a save and exit and reboot enter bios and it should tell you in the hardware monitor section the correct cpu voltage also(same as what cpu-z will show).That will save having to boot into windows several times.)

Your temps are not bad,do you have your cpu Q-fan set to optimal?
You can also use the windows power option balanced to act like C&Q once you all settled in.

As for ocing the video card, we have an nvidia section with lots of threads for ocing a 460 have a look though.

And update your sig rig









Gyro


----------



## TheProph3t

Heres my validation forget to link it.

My muskin 2 gig are voltage at 1.8 and my new g.skill 2 gig can go up to 2.0v. I'm I able to set the memory voltage to 2.0 even though my muskin is rated for that?

Edited:

Alright, so setting the cpu voltage in bios to 1.400, creates 1.28 in cpuz? Odd... lol Should I keep going to reach 1.3 in cpu or back down?

My C1e and cool and quiet is disabled. My fans where on performance mode (rather than optimal), when I switched it to optimal my temperatures went up to 40 averages versus 37-38.


----------



## Gyro

Ive never seen cpu volts that far out of wack.
Can you try the cpu volts on auto,see if that gives you anywhere near normal volts.
If not, then try enabling cpu vcore offset voltage( be sure to reduce the cpu volts setting to 1.3v before enabling first)that will add 100mv to the vcore.

Gyro


----------



## smugler

Hey there everybody!

Well, i'm here because the front audio jacks aren't working (and I tried with 2 different connectors just to check if it wasn't the connector instead of the motherboard)

anybody has any idea what it might be?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smugler;13953702*
> Hey there everybody!
> 
> Well, i'm here because the front audio jacks aren't working (and I tried with 2 different connectors just to check if it wasn't the connector instead of the motherboard)
> 
> anybody has any idea what it might be?


It's plugged to the AAFP on MB?
HD Audio enabled in bios for front panel?
Anything plugged into the back audio jacks works?

Gyro


----------



## RenatoTNT

Hi everyone!

Need desperately ur help guys, i want to know if *M2N-SLI*(NOT deluxe) is compatible with Phenom II x4 840. Already updated my bios to 5001 with sucess.

If someone have this combo pls post a cpu-z picture.









Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RenatoTNT;13955596*
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Need desperately ur help guys, i want to know if *M2N-SLI*(NOT deluxe) is compatible with Phenom II x4 840. Already updated my bios to 5001 with sucess.
> 
> If someone have this combo pls post a cpu-z picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey RenatoTNT,

Yes the x4 840 will work on your M2N-sli.
Or any AthlonII or any PhenomII up to x4 945.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## MRocha

Friends I am happy, finally I changed my Athlon 64 3200 by Phenom X4 II 970, I'm on honeymoon.








Is running very well, exceeded my expectations, it follows cpu-z validation.


But I have some questions:
My mobo is missing the setup when I unplug the computer from the power line, when I unplug the power button it only keeps the setup, what can be? already changed the battery and nothing.


----------



## Gyro

Glad you finally made the switch MRocha.

If I understand your question,you can't reset the cmos?

Gyro


----------



## MRocha

Hi Gyro, the CMOS setup no problem, the computer runs stable for hours without any problem when I disconnect the cmos windows continues with the values set correctly, but when I unplug the computer from the power line, loses cmos setup as if he was reset.
It happens to everyone who has the 955, 965 ... 980?


----------



## Gyro

Have you had the rig apart lately?
Might be a grounding issue.
Is the cmos jumper on pins 1-2?

Gyro


----------



## MRocha

I use the computer daily, it is grounded, as I changed the battery, already checked the jumper and nothing. I think I'll take it apart and make cleanup a deeper, perhaps when reassemble it back to normal.


----------



## smugler

Gyro, its on in the bios (well... Auto or Disabled) and sound comes out of the back panel too.

any other options?


----------



## Gyro

Is any thing plugged to the back while trying to use the front?
If I remember correctly if you want to use the front panel you need to unplug from the back.
There should be an option for the front panel too,HDaudio or AC97,you want HDaudio.

Gyro


----------



## smugler

so i can't plug anything in the back if i want to use the front? oO shouldn't it be the opposite? (when plug the front the back has no sound)

oh well, i think i'll leave it be and use the headphone plug in the speakers for now









Thank you!!


----------



## Gyro

I used to use one of these http://www.thesource.ca/estore/Product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=ComputerSpeakers&product=2600204.
I only use headphones now and don't use the front panel jack for fear of bumping them and breaking them off.

Gyro


----------



## Fossil

Question for those with M2N-SLI, ASUS and Nvidia drivers for the board don't show any support for windows 7. My buddy has the M2N-SLI board which is the downgrade of the Deluxe, which I own. Will the Vista x64 drivers work fine or are there some secret set of drivers out there he needs to download for nForce, audio, chipset, etc?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;13874735*
> well time for me to sell my m2n. the Ethernet ports no longer work. what do yall think would be a good price if i sell it with a pci Ethernet card and a wireless card? i would post in the appraisal section but only users of the board would understand its ability.


That's funny because mine went out on me last year right before my warranty was up. I sent it back to ASUS and they fixed it and I started having problems again after I moved into this new place a few months ago. My internet would just randomly disconnect itself and I know it was the ports because disconnecting the ethernet didn't register anything. I couldn't even get into the router settings. I would have to shut down my computer to fix it or disable one LAN and enable the other and use it till it did the same. I eventually got sick of doing this every other day and just went back to my wireless card.

I wonder if the new nForce drivers address this issue. Why ASUS released a new one a month ago for boards this old I don't know. Unless they are universal for nForce.


----------



## Gyro

Here is the M2N-sli MB/Nforce/chipset package http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce-vista-win7-64bit-15.58-driver.html

And here are the audio drivers http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7U4UOM66

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;13969466*
> Here is the M2N-sli MB/Nforce/chipset package http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce-vista-win7-64bit-15.58-driver.html
> 
> And here are the audio drivers http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7U4UOM66
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


Nice. Thanks Gyro.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Hi Everyone. After my upgrade to my phenom 970 6 months ago and putting a 570GTX OC Edition in my system 3 months ago; It was time I addressed the IO bottleneck in my system.

Out with the old X raptors and in with the Intel 320 series SSD

It's been 2 weeks since I installed my new SSD and it's been running great on my M2N32-SLI deluxe. Going to note that the 590 MCP's silicon image SATA controller does not support AHCI so i have the run them in normal SATA mode.

There is one minor issue which is no big deal which is I cannot run Intel's SSD toolbox and this is a issue with all Nforce boards according to my research. In order to get it to work, i have to uninstall the Nforce SATA controller and install a generic MS in order to use the toolbox.

I decided to benchmark using AS SSD for the difference between the 2 controllers and the results are below. These were done on a fresh install and after all SSD tweaks were preformed (superfetch disabled, etc.)
Using the standard Microsoft controller.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Now with the Nforce Controller



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My SSD's rated speeds are
Seq read - 280 MB/s
Seq write - 160 MB/s


----------



## Gyro

Very nice









Thanks for sharing the info.

Gyro


----------



## Pan.Klobouk

Hi guys,

first of all sorry for my english, but I really glad stumbled on this thread.

I have big problem with my Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe - new gfx card Ati HD5830 won't POST. I get only one long beep followed by three short ones. Where is the problem?

I tried flash BIOS (due trouble with HD 5xxx cards) but with no luck, still no POST, no BIOS and dead monitor screen. Can be a problem with PSU? I have only 400W Fortron, but fan on gfx card runs on max - IMHO motherboard can´t proper detect card?

BTW here is rest of my PC: Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe, Athlon A64 X2 3800, 2x 1GB DDR2 800MHz PC6400 A-DATA, Fortron 400W ATX-400PNF and Sapphire HD5830 EXTREME 1GB.
I know, poor old computer and MB + CPU isn't fit to HD5830 but... it was emergency upgrade (my X1950Pro gone) and new card was cheap. Later, I can buy a better cpu, more ram etc.

Advance thanks for your answers.


----------



## paradym123

Can I join


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pan.Klobouk;13970309*
> Hi guys,
> 
> first of all sorry for my english, but I really glad stumbled on this thread.
> 
> I have big problem with my Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe - new gfx card Ati HD5830 won't POST. I get only one long beep followed by three short ones. Where is the problem?
> 
> I tried flash BIOS (due trouble with HD 5xxx cards) but with no luck, still no POST, no BIOS and dead monitor screen. Can be a problem with PSU? I have only 400W Fortron, but fan on gfx card runs on max - IMHO motherboard can´t proper detect card?
> 
> BTW here is rest of my PC: Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe, Athlon A64 X2 3800, 2x 1GB DDR2 800MHz PC6400 A-DATA, Fortron 400W ATX-400PNF and Sapphire HD5830 EXTREME 1GB.
> I know, poor old computer and MB + CPU isn't fit to HD5830 but... it was emergency upgrade (my X1950Pro gone) and new card was cheap. Later, I can buy a better cpu, more ram etc.
> 
> Advance thanks for your answers.


So you are using bios 1804?(fixes 5xxx series boot troubles)
How many amps are on the 12v rail/s.(can't find any specs on that psu)
Do you have another card you can try/borrow to test?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradym123;13973117*
> 
> 
> Can I join


Welcome paradym123,

Consider yourself joined









Gyro


----------



## Pan.Klobouk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;13974853*
> So you are using bios 1804?(fixes 5xxx series boot troubles)
> How many amps are on the 12v rail/s.(can't find any specs on that psu)
> Do you have another card you can try/borrow to test?


I tried BIOS 1701, 1804 and now 5001.

According to e-shop website has PSU 18A on 12V rails. Max 30A/28A on +3.3/+5V. I don't understand these data.









Anyway I tried another card (GF7300) and both my PCI-E slots works fine. And new HD5830 was tested in another PC (MB Gigabyte M55S-S3, nForce 550 + some noname 350W PSU) and POST passed immediately. Also gfx fan run smooth and on low silent speed.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pan.Klobouk;13975388*
> I tried BIOS 1701, 1804 and now 5001.
> 
> According to e-shop website has PSU 18A on 12V rails. Max 30A/28A on +3.3/+5V. I don't understand these data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I tried another card (GF7300) and both my PCI-E slots works fine. And new HD5830 was tested in another PC (MB Gigabyte M55S-S3, nForce 550 + some noname 350W PSU) and POST passed immediately. Also gfx fan run smooth and on low silent speed.


Try 1 stick of ram at a time,in different slots.
If that fails to post,stick a working card in and run memtest86+ http://www.overclock.net/downloads/146790-memtest86.html and test each stick separately.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## smugler

hey, i don't understand why, buy i'm still having temperature problems with the motherboard. Its definitely not the processor. This problem only occurs when I am using the 965 BE though. I don't know what else to do with it...

Motherboard temperatures are HIGHER than CPU now.. processor is idle at 42, mobo at 43c

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l166/BorbaSmu/cpuid.png

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l166/BorbaSmu/Untitled-2.png

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l166/BorbaSmu/Untitledd.png

ps: is it right to have the northbridge at 1600MHz ? (i didn't change anything to make it that :s


----------



## MRocha

Hi friend, I think the temperatures are within the standards, the stock cooler with my measurements are below.



















Taking advantage, which of these is the best tweak?
PhenomMsrTweaker or NVIDIA System Tools?

http://sourceforge.net/projects/phenommsrtweake/
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_...ools_6.06.html


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smugler*


hey, i don't understand why, buy i'm still having temperature problems with the motherboard. Its definitely not the processor. This problem only occurs when I am using the 965 BE though. I don't know what else to do with it...

Motherboard temperatures are HIGHER than CPU now.. processor is idle at 42, mobo at 43c

ps: is it right to have the northbridge at 1600MHz ? (i didn't change anything to make it that :s


It is my understanding that the MB temp sensor is somewhere below the pci-x16_2 slot.
How may fans in your case and what rpm?
Looking at your case it looks to come with only two fans.

And yes 1600 is stock NB freq.(8 x ref clock)It will increase along with the HT,and ram when you oc with ref clock.

To help with some of the heat you can set windows performance to balanced and it will work just like Cool & Quiet.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MRocha*


Hi friend, I think the temperatures are within the standards, the stock cooler with my measurements are below.

Taking advantage, which of these is the best tweak?
PhenomMsrTweaker or NVIDIA System Tools?

http://sourceforge.net/projects/phenommsrtweake/
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_...ools_6.06.html


Temps are looking great.
You have solved the resetting problem?
Use Nvidia tools to change the cpu multi's only, you can make all other adjustments in the bios.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## MRocha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Temps are looking great.
You have solved the resetting problem?
Use Nvidia tools to change the cpu multi's only, you can make all other adjustments in the bios.


Yes Gyro, I managed to solve the problem, all disassembled, cleaned the contacts with rubber and reassembled, now everything is ok. 
Thx for help.


----------



## Gyro

Well I got a x4 955 for my M4N98td-evo and put the x3 720 back into my M2N32-sli dlx and thought I might as well update the bios to 5002 as I've been running 2208,well what an adventure in troubleshooting this day turned out to be.









Flash went fine,all is well I thought,all was well till I tried to play any type of video(youtube,liveleak,ect..).
Video's were very choppy with sound loops,very odd I thought,so I ran some tests on cpu,no problems there,ok,i test the gfx card,no problems there,test the ram no problems there either.
Games run fine just not video's.
What the heck is going on here it worked ok the last time it was installed








Damn,reinstall every possible driver,nothing















Maybe the onboard sound was dying,nope, music plays fine








What the heck have I done to my baby?







:
What can I do that has not already been done.








Maybe reflash the bios with 5002,but it flashed ok the first time,ok the only thing left is to flash back from whence I came 2208.

And to my surprise







video's now play fine and all is well in my world again























Gyro


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;13983481*
> Well I got a x4 955 for my M4N98td-evo and put the x3 720 back into my M2N32-sli dlx and thought I might as well update the bios to 5002 as I've been running 2208,well what an adventure in troubleshooting this day turned out to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash went fine,all is well I thought,all was well till I tried to play any type of video(youtube,liveleak,ect..).
> Video's were very choppy with sound loops,very odd I thought,so I ran some tests on cpu,no problems there,ok,i test the gfx card,no problems there,test the ram no problems there either.
> Games run fine just not video's.
> What the heck is going on here it worked ok the last time it was installed
> Damn,reinstall every possible driver,nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the onboard sound was dying,nope, music plays fine
> What the heck have I done to my baby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> What can I do that has not already been done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe reflash the bios with 5002,but it flashed ok the first time,ok the only thing left is to flash back from whence I came 2208.
> 
> And to my surprisevideo's now play fine and all is well in my world again
> 
> Gyro


did you pull the battery and reset bios after the flash and cpu change? i had the same problem when i went from my 6000 x2 to my 940be. after pulling all power and battery for a min everything worked great.


----------



## smugler

Gyro
I'm currently using two lian li intake fans, both 120mm (one in the Ex-332 hard drive cage for the 5.25" bays that i use only for the fan. no hard drives placed there) and a Corsair H60 for the CPU, with two Zalman F3 (120mm) exhausts on the radiator (push/pull) in the back. No cables on the way whatsoever as you can see here:

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l166/BorbaSmu/casemod/Midnight2.jpg
(I put the second zalman on the radiator after i took this picture, and took the squirrel out too cus it didn't fit with the other fan added there)

So, i really have no idea what it could be. Mobo temps weren't any better with the squirrel there, they got better when I added the extra 120mm exhaust, though only the cpu.

PS: taking the opportunity to show the new case o/
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l166/BorbaSmu/casemod/Midnight.jpg
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l166/BorbaSmu/casemod/Midnight2.jpg
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l166/BorbaSmu/casemod/Midnight3.jpg
(i'm very happy and excited! it'll be even better by the end of the year when i get new mobo, memory, pci ex screwless lock and paint the interior white *-* )


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;13983692*
> did you pull the battery and reset bios after the flash and cpu change? i had the same problem when i went from my 6000 x2 to my 940be. after pulling all power and battery for a min everything worked great.


Yes, I did reset after flash and change,and again before I flashed back to 2208.
I don't know what the trouble could be with 5002 and my board.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smugler;13986290*
> Gyro
> I'm currently using two lian li intake fans, both 120mm (one in the Ex-332 hard drive cage for the 5.25" bays that i use only for the fan. no hard drives placed there) and a Corsair H60 for the CPU, with two Zalman F3 (120mm) exhausts on the radiator (push/pull) in the back. No cables on the way whatsoever as you can see here:
> 
> http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l166/BorbaSmu/casemod/Midnight2.jpg
> (I put the second zalman on the radiator after i took this picture, and took the squirrel out too cus it didn't fit with the other fan added there)
> 
> So, i really have no idea what it could be. Mobo temps weren't any better with the squirrel there, they got better when I added the extra 120mm exhaust, though only the cpu.
> 
> PS: taking the opportunity to show the new case o/
> http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l166/BorbaSmu/casemod/Midnight.jpg
> http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l166/BorbaSmu/casemod/Midnight2.jpg
> http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l166/BorbaSmu/casemod/Midnight3.jpg
> (i'm very happy and excited! it'll be even better by the end of the year when i get new mobo, memory, pci ex screwless lock and paint the interior white *-* )


Very nice setup.
The squirrel fan won't have much effect on the Mb temps,it is meant more to help cool the SB/NB/VRM's.(NB temps can be read in the hardware monitor part of the performance tools.It reads as Nforce temp)
Not having the airflow from the cpu HSF can raise temps too.
You can always put the squirrel fan on the sink below the cpu, even just to help move some air around.
Also a fan on the back side of the HD cage,blowing back under the gfx card to move air trapped will help also.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## smugler

I think i will get two more Zalman F3 and replace the lian li fans. The zalmans move more air, it should keep the mobo from burning till the end of the year when i get a new one o/


----------



## TheProph3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;13949271*
> Ive never seen cpu volts that far out of wack.
> Can you try the cpu volts on auto,see if that gives you anywhere near normal volts.
> If not, then try enabling cpu vcore offset voltage( be sure to reduce the cpu volts setting to 1.3v before enabling first)that will add 100mv to the vcore.
> 
> Gyro


So I tried cpu volt on auto. My computer would blue screen and if I did not touch my keyboard in time it would not allow me to use it lol.

I did not try and do cpu vcore, should I do it or not?

I switch it back to 1.3375 and cpu says its 1.216


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProph3t;13995370*
> So I tried cpu volt on auto. My computer would blue screen and if I did not touch my keyboard in time it would not allow me to use it lol.
> 
> I did not try and do cpu vcore, should I do it or not?
> 
> I switch it back to 1.3375 and cpu says its 1.216


With cpu volts set to 1.3375v go to hardware monitor in the bios and see what it says.

Gyro


----------



## TheProph3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


With cpu volts set to 1.3375v go to hardware monitor in the bios and see what it says.

Gyro


Vcore 1.38 = 3.41v
3.3 v = 3.41v
5v = 5.08v
12v = 12.30v


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProph3t;14004043*
> Vcore 1.38 = 3.41v
> 3.3 v = 3.41v
> 5v = 5.08v
> 12v = 12.30v


Are you sure the vcore 1.38=3.41?








The others look ok.

Gyro


----------



## Devils Angel

Hello everybody,

To start sorry for my english









I know that this question is already ask in this topic but I just want to confirm it and know if somebody have already test ?

I have a mainboard M2N32-SLI DELUXE wireless edition and currently I work with a Athlon 5000+ since now 5 years.

I don't have still update my BIOS but I will do it.

And I want be sure that upgrade my CPU to Phenom II X4 980 will work fine and stable (HDZ980FBGMBOX)









Just I suppose that Phenom II X6 don't work on it







?

Thanks for your answer


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Devils Angel*


Hello everybody,

To start sorry for my english









I know that this question is already ask in this topic but I just want to confirm it and know if somebody have already test ?

I have a mainboard M2N32-SLI DELUXE wireless edition and currently I work with a Athlon 5000+ since now 5 years.

I don't have still update my BIOS but I will do it.

And I want be sure that upgrade my CPU to Phenom II X4 980 will work fine and stable (HDZ980FBGMBOX)









Just I suppose that Phenom II X6 don't work on it 







?

Thanks for your answer










Welcome Devils Angel,

your english is fine.

You will need to update to bios 5002,and you will also need the nvidia tools,but yes the x4 980 will work on your board.
But the x6 will not work.

There are instructions on the first page of this thread on how to use the nvidia tools.

If you need any help just ask.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Devils Angel

OK Gyro

Big thanks for your answer, I will buy it and contact you again during the installation.








I will return to you the CPU-Z report for complete the excel file with my experience.

I hope it will work fine, just.... do you know somebody who has already tested ?

Thanks


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devils Angel;14025533*
> OK Gyro
> 
> Big thanks for your answer, I will buy it and contact you again during the installation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will return to you the CPU-Z report for complete the excel file with my experience.
> 
> I hope it will work fine, just.... do you know somebody who has already tested ?
> 
> Thanks


Have a look at the spreadsheet on the first page,all those people using x4 955/65 are proof that it will work.
And if you go back from here about 10-15 pages you will see people using the x4 970/75.

The x4 955/65/70/75/80 are the same cpu with ever increasing multi's.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Devils Angel

Thanks again for your fast answer,









I just have one last question before take command :

What the difference between the 125 w version and the 140 w version ?

Is it only the consommation which is different ? The both are they compatible with M2N32-sli ? Performance are they different ? Which one is the best for my system ?

I am not sure but if I have weel understand all Black Edition are in 125w ?

Sorry for this questions but I have some difficulty to see the difference between the both.

Big thanks by advance for your answer.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Devils Angel*


Thanks again for your fast answer,









I just have one last question before take command :

What the difference between the 125 w version and the 140 w version ?

Is it only the consommation which is different ? The both are they compatible with M2N32-sli ? Performance are they different ? Which one is the best for my system ?

I am not sure but if I have weel understand all Black Edition are in 125w ?

Sorry for this questions but I have some difficulty to see the difference between the both.

Big thanks by advance for your answer.











HDZ980FBGMBOX (125w) is the one you want.
The difference is how much power they draw.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Andersst

Hi, I'm going to uprade my cpu soon, so I've been preparing by looking around in my rig, and i've found a problem: I can't seem to get the cpu fan header out. I've tried using a little force but the thing wouldn't come out







Any special method for it, or am I not pulling hard enough? I know that your not supposed to use excessive force on these things, so I tried to pull it out by using some force, and figured better to be safe than sorry, and ask here first









Attachment 217520


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andersst;14045778*
> Hi, I'm going to uprade my cpu soon, so I've been preparing by looking around in my rig, and i've found a problem: I can't seem to get the cpu fan header out. I've tried using a little force but the thing wouldn't come out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any special method for it, or am I not pulling hard enough? I know that your not supposed to use excessive force on these things, so I tried to pull it out by using some force, and figured better to be safe than sorry, and ask here first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 217520


Try rocking it north/south a little bit while pulling.
Some of my fan headers are sticky too.

Gyro


----------



## Deathclaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andersst;14045778*
> Hi, I'm going to uprade my cpu soon, so I've been preparing by looking around in my rig, and i've found a problem: I can't seem to get the cpu fan header out. I've tried using a little force but the thing wouldn't come out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any special method for it, or am I not pulling hard enough? I know that your not supposed to use excessive force on these things, so I tried to pull it out by using some force, and figured better to be safe than sorry, and ask here first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 217520


try running your pc on for some time to heat up cpu
then turn it off and try then, heat will soften up the thermal paste and it should be eeasier to take it off
there is no special method, just hold it still and nudge it till it comes off

not to make double post
if i could buy m2n motherboard now i would
it seems that with bulldozer it is unfortunately the end of exploiting this great motherboard series
i wonder which will be the next "m2n" for bulldozer and after


----------



## N2Gaming

I just thought any one in the states might want a good deal on a Ph II X4 925 $80.00 after promo code 24hr only at the egg.[/URL]


----------



## AMD_RULES

Add me to the club! Love this board. I've had it since the week it came out


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_RULES;14068669*
> Add me to the club! Love this board. I've had it since the week it came out


Post a cpu-z validation and you're in.see first page

Gyro


----------



## AMD_RULES

Well I'm running Ubuntu... :/


----------



## Gyro

A screenshot of some sort showing MB specs will do.
Just need confirmation is all.

Thanks

Gyro


----------



## Devils Angel

Hy all,

So I have receive my 980 when I configure it in the bios manually windows say to me the the CPU work at 3.8 Ghz (18.5*205) but the CPU-Z say that may multiplier is at 4 ??? so at 820 mhz...
For information my bios is 5002 
And cool and quiet is disable..

If you have an idea ?


----------



## N2Gaming

Did you install Nvidia Sys Tools and follow the instructions on the first post?


----------



## Devils Angel

Yes I have install nvidia tools but I can only modify the frequence and not the V core. And Nvidia confirm that the frequence is 3.7 so why CPUz say that the CPU work at 820 mhz..


----------



## Gyro

You need to go to windows control panel/power options/set to performance.

Then the cpu multi should show in the nvtools,and cpu-z will show 3.7.
You can't change volts in nvtools,you have to do that in the bios.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Devils Angel

Thanks for yours support,

But no change and I think the Cpu work at 820 mhz because the result of windows performance test is lowest than my previous CPU...








What voltage can I put ? Currently it is in auto mode


----------



## Gyro

So you have:

cpu multi set to 18.5 in bios?
cpu volts set at 1.35v in bios?
nvtools installed?
windows power options set to performance?

are you seeing the cpu multi in the nvtools?

Can you give us a screenshot of cpu-z and nvtools cpu tabs please.
The tools should look like the pic below,with cpu multi showing.

Once you get it working you will need to save a profile and then set it to start with windows,or else it will boot at 4x200=800.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Devils Angel

I love you GYRO























I have pass the voltage to 1.35 v and now I can modify the multiplier in nvdia tools and now cpuz see the cpu to 3.8 ghz

BIIIIIIIIGGGGG Thanks to M2N32 club.;

Can I update the excel with my config ?


----------



## AMD_RULES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


A screenshot of some sort showing MB specs will do.
Just need confirmation is all.

Thanks

Gyro


Here you go...


----------



## Gyro

Glad to help,enjoy your new cpu.









I'll need to update the spreadsheet someday, there are a few people to add.









You can go here http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem and enter your system,and it will show at the bottom of your posts.
Then you will be a member of the club.

Good luck

Gyro

ps; if you really love me? hit the rep button to the left


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_RULES*


Here you go...










Super.

Thanks, you are now a member of the club, feel free and proud to fly the club banner in your sig.









Gyro


----------



## sirsaechao

New 945 and RMA 945 from AMD won't post on my M2N SLI Deluxe anymore...prior to breaking a pin...it posted and worked with BIOS 5001...now it won't...any idea? My Phenom 9600 post just fine.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirsaechao;14076561*
> New 945 and RMA 945 from AMD won't post on my M2N SLI Deluxe anymore...prior to breaking a pin...it posted and worked with BIOS 5001...now it won't...any idea? My Phenom 9600 post just fine.


Does the CPU work in any other computers? If the cpu is not working because of the missing pin you may be able to take it to a Jewler and have them repair the cpu as they are just about the only hands on place I can think of that might be able to do such a task while you are there.


----------



## sirsaechao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;14078066*
> Does the CPU work in any other computers? If the cpu is not working because of the missing pin you may be able to take it to a Jewler and have them repair the cpu as they are just about the only hands on place I can think of that might be able to do such a task while you are there.


Yep works in my sig with the Gigabyte board just fine.


----------



## AMD_RULES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Super.

Thanks, you are now a member of the club, feel free and proud to fly the club banner in your sig.









Gyro


Thanks!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirsaechao;14076561*
> New 945 and RMA 945 from AMD won't post on my M2N SLI Deluxe anymore...prior to breaking a pin...it posted and worked with BIOS 5001...now it won't...any idea? My Phenom 9600 post just fine.


Are you using an ATI 5xxx series gfx card with the M2N-sli dlx?
If so update bios to 1804.(same as 5001 with ati slow boot fix).
Did you reset cmos after cpu install ?

Gyro


----------



## Kinslayer

Hello, everyone. Love the helpful information on this post.

I just got a Phenom2 x4 965 CPU and have an M2N32 SLI Deluxe Board with 6 GB of Ram and a Geforce GTX 560. I am upgrading from a Dual Core Athlon 6400 and have a 500 Watt Powersupply which I know is kind of low but would the new Phenom 2 CPU run on it or will I need to upgrade to a higher Powersupply?

I won't be able to test it out until a few hours from now so would like some answers before I start in case I can't get it going.


----------



## Gyro

You should be fine,the 6400 is a power hog in it's own right.

Let us know how you get on.

Gyro


----------



## sirsaechao

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Are you using an ATI 5xxx series gfx card with the M2N-sli dlx?
If so update bios to 1804.(same as 5001 with ati slow boot fix).
Did you reset cmos after cpu install ?

Gyro


No using 8800GT with it. And yes I reset the CMOS...it just won't boot like before or like the 9600.


----------



## Gyro

Any beeps while trying to post or it powers up but just sits there and does nothing ?

Gyro


----------



## Kinslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;14085687*
> You should be fine,the 6400 is a power hog in it's own right.
> 
> Let us know how you get on.
> 
> Gyro


Ok sweet, thanks!! Will let ya all know


----------



## Kinslayer

Ok so I ran into 2 problems when installing the x4 965. I keep getting a blue screen telling me that the BIOS in this system is not fully ACPI compliant so its taking me several reboots to get the windows 7 64 bit to load.

I am using the latest firmware update, 5002 I think it is.

Any ideas would be helpful.

The BIOS shows my CPU at 3200 but shouldn't it be 3400 for the x4 965? Multiplier has been set to 16 and voltage to 1.375 but when I start windows cpu-z and the windows tool only detects 800 mhz







I tried the Nivida Performance tool as well but under Device Settings for CPU it greyed out, I can't select any options. It does say 16x Multiplier under related Paramaters but can't change anything and the monitor tells me 4x multiplier for each CPU.

I am about to give up and go I7...no matter what I do, I can't get more then 800 mhz in windows and chaing the AI settings in the bios doesn't allow me to do anything in the Performance monitor, its still all greyed out whether I change it to standard, manual or OC.


----------



## TheProph3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Are you sure the vcore 1.38=3.41?








The others look ok.

Gyro



Back from vacation.

Lol, Yea vcore = 1.38


----------



## sirsaechao

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Any beeps while trying to post or it powers up but just sits there and does nothing ?

Gyro


Gyro,
You know what...I didn't even pay attention...hypothetically speaking no beeps was there then what?


----------



## sirsaechao

Gyro,
Confirmed...no beep...just the fan spin and thats it. No display or BIOS screen.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kinslayer*


Ok so I ran into 2 problems when installing the x4 965. I keep getting a blue screen telling me that the BIOS in this system is not fully ACPI compliant so its taking me several reboots to get the windows 7 64 bit to load.

I am using the latest firmware update, 5002 I think it is.

Any ideas would be helpful.

The BIOS shows my CPU at 3200 but shouldn't it be 3400 for the x4 965? Multiplier has been set to 16 and voltage to 1.375 but when I start windows cpu-z and the windows tool only detects 800 mhz







I tried the Nivida Performance tool as well but under Device Settings for CPU it greyed out, I can't select any options. It does say 16x Multiplier under related Paramaters but can't change anything and the monitor tells me 4x multiplier for each CPU.

I am about to give up and go I7...no matter what I do, I can't get more then 800 mhz in windows and chaing the AI settings in the bios doesn't allow me to do anything in the Performance monitor, its still all greyed out whether I change it to standard, manual or OC.


Did you do a proper reset of the BIOS before you installed your 965 by moving the jumper and removing the battery? Second, do you have C1E and Cool and Quiet disabled in the BIOS. These are some of the most commonly overlooked steps to the grayed out multi's in Ntools

Also, make sure you have power options in windows 7 set to High performance, (then reboot) my system was very picky about this option being set to move the multis. After all that stuff is done, you should be able to move your multis and set up a profile to boot with your settings.... After that you should run some prime on the system to see if it's stable.

As for the blue screens, You will get those if you set the multi in Ntools higher then what is actually set in the BIOS and unstable overclocks.... i would first test your system on stock before doing any OC'ing. I tend to get this blue screen message to this day after 7 months running my 970BE but the frequency of this happening is about once every 4-6 weeks and I pretty much leave my system on 24x7


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kinslayer*


Ok so I ran into 2 problems when installing the x4 965. I keep getting a blue screen telling me that the BIOS in this system is not fully ACPI compliant so its taking me several reboots to get the windows 7 64 bit to load.

I am using the latest firmware update, 5002 I think it is.

Any ideas would be helpful.

The BIOS shows my CPU at 3200 but shouldn't it be 3400 for the x4 965? Multiplier has been set to 16 and voltage to 1.375 but when I start windows cpu-z and the windows tool only detects 800 mhz







I tried the Nivida Performance tool as well but under Device Settings for CPU it greyed out, I can't select any options. It does say 16x Multiplier under related Paramaters but can't change anything and the monitor tells me 4x multiplier for each CPU.

I am about to give up and go I7...no matter what I do, I can't get more then 800 mhz in windows and chaing the AI settings in the bios doesn't allow me to do anything in the Performance monitor, its still all greyed out whether I change it to standard, manual or OC.


check everything Agent_kenshin said,and set the cpu multi in the bios to x17 for the x4 965(17x200=3400)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheProph3t*


Back from vacation.

Lol, Yea vcore = 1.38










Try reflashing the bios with the new cpu installed.(reset to defaults(F5) before flashing,and reset cmos after flash)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sirsaechao*


Gyro,
Confirmed...no beep...just the fan spin and thats it. No display or BIOS screen.


Try reflashing the bios with the 9600 cpu installed.(reset to defaults(F5) before flashing,and reset cmos after flash)

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## sirsaechao

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Try reflashing the bios with the new cpu installed.(reset to defaults(F5) before flashing,and reset cmos after flash)

Good luck

Gyro


How do I reflash with the new CPU installed when I can't get to the BIOS screen? Cause it won't post...screen is blank.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sirsaechao*


How do I reflash with the new CPU installed when I can't get to the BIOS screen? Cause it won't post...screen is blank.


Sorry about that.









I meant to say with the 9600.

Gyro

I'll fix the other post.


----------



## Kinslayer

Thanks for all the tips guys, but I was impatient waiting or a response so I decided to take it back and just wait a bit and Upgrade to a Icore 7 system.

I did try everything except I read earlier that you can just move the jumper to reset the bios instead of doing that and taking out the battery.

If I were to get a 945, would I still have to do that Bios stuff & Performance tool settings in Windows?

I was told that Icore 7 Intel CPU's are a lot better then anything AMD has right now, how much of an upgrade would it be to go a 945 to Icore 7?


----------



## sirsaechao

No matter what I do it will not post the 945 anymore. Sad but true.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinslayer;14105743*
> Thanks for all the tips guys, but I was impatient waiting or a response so I decided to take it back and just wait a bit and Upgrade to a Icore 7 system.
> 
> I did try everything except I read earlier that you can just move the jumper to reset the bios instead of doing that and taking out the battery.
> 
> If I were to get a 945, would I still have to do that Bios stuff & Performance tool settings in Windows?
> 
> I was told that Icore 7 Intel CPU's are a lot better then anything AMD has right now, how much of an upgrade would it be to go a 945 to Icore 7?


Yes the 945 works without the nvtools.
It's best to remove the battery too.
It would be a big upgrade to an I7.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirsaechao;14107571*
> No matter what I do it will not post the 945 anymore. Sad but true.


Sorry we could not get you up and running.
Something must have broke when you lost the pin.

Gyro


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Having some temp issues with my new chip. Running at 48-50 idle which cannot be good.

Anyway, the real question is this: if I buy a new graphics card (say a 570) will this board hamper its performance enough for me to think about getting a new one?


----------



## Gyro

You might want to consider an after market cooler for the cpu.
Something like this http://www.scan.co.uk/products/xigma...uad-core-ready.

Does Cool and Quiet work for you?

No it will not hamper performance.
It will be a huge performance jump from the 8800gtx,you will be amazed









Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Thanks. Will look into after market cooler definitely.


----------



## teckno-uzi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Does Cool and Quiet work for you?

No it will not hamper performance.
It will be a huge performance jump from the 8800gtx,you will be amazed









Good luck

Gyro


i hope so. i too am in the market for a new GPU and would like to know the same about performance so hopefully i can get something to step up to Dx11 in time for BF3


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teckno-uzi;14155014*
> i hope so. i too am in the market for a new GPU and would like to know the same about performance so hopefully i can get something to step up to Dx11 in time for BF3


The GTX 460 would be a good fit for your rig.
They are dropping in price too.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## ParagonGB

Hello,

My first post here, just wanted to ask before I buy.

Is the *Phenom II X4 840* fully compatible with the M2N-SLI? I know it's not on the cpu compatibilty list but the *820* is and the 9 series upto 945 which is near impossible to buy outside of ebay.

I would like a fast quad-core that I don't have to manualy mess around with to get it to work.

Cheers for any help, just don't want to buy a new chip and have to mess about to get it to work.

Also I have updated the BIOS to 5001, no problems besides a slightly slower boot.


----------



## Gyro

Yes it is compatible.

It's just newer cpu's have been released since the list was updated,but are still compatible.

Any AthlonII or any PhenomII 945 or less will work without the use of the NVtools.

Only the x4 955/65/70/75/80 need the workaround.And thuban x6's will not work.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Pan.Klobouk

Hi again, after few weeks. I have interesting progress. Quick recapitulation: I bought new gfx card (Ati HD5830), but computer doesn´t work. No POST, no BIOS and black "no signal" screen. I get only one long beep followed by three short ones. But everything works separately, motherboard is OK, RAM is OK, PSU is OK, CPU is OK and gfx card also.

(BTW my PC: Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe, Athlon A64 X2 3800, 2x 1GB DDR2 800MHz PC6400 A-DATA, Fortron 400W and Sapphire HD5830 EXTREME 1GB - substitute for dead X1950Pro)

However after many attempts, I managed to start up computer - very strange way. How?

1) turn on PC and after approximately 45sec is there error beep code, no signal on monitor and gfx fan runs on max

2) blindly hitting F1 (CMOS error) and boot continues

3) I hear WinXP start, still no picture

4) blindly hitting sleep command (Alt+F4 then Alt+P)

5) I move my mouse, computer awakes and what a surprise: still no picture







but gfx fan suddenly run smooth and on low silent speed

6) blindly hitting restart (Alt+F4 then Alt+R) and I do not believe my eyes

7) POST will be done immediately, the picture starts... computer simply works without any problems

How is this possible? Is it normal? And where is the problem? Agent Mulder? Anyone?


----------



## ParagonGB

Thanks Gyro!

Looking forward to upgrading my rig


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;14111058*
> You might want to consider an after market cooler for the cpu.
> Something like this http://www.scan.co.uk/products/xigmatek-hdt-s1283-%28hdt%29-120mm-pwm-fan-x3-heat-pipe-lga775-k8-am2-cpu-cooler-quad-core-ready.
> 
> Does Cool and Quiet work for you?
> 
> No it will not hamper performance.
> It will be a huge performance jump from the 8800gtx,you will be amazed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


That is one huge cooler! It arrived today but slightly concerned it won't fit in my case!


----------



## Andersst

Make me a member?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1903517


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballyhoogames;14176129*
> That is one huge cooler! It arrived today but slightly concerned it won't fit in my case!


The only interference might come from a side panel fan,or over sized ram sinks,other than that it should fit the 900 easy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andersst;14176618*
> Make me a member?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1903517


Thanks consider yourself in.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Pan.K My only guess would be you have a very weak PSU and it takes a while for it to power up the caps enough to power the video card enough to be detected through the PCIe slots.

Have you tried using a higher rated PSU?


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


The only interference might come from a side panel fan,or over sized ram sinks,other than that it should fit the 900 easy.
Gyro


It's in! Just! Temps are now 32 degrees with cool and quiet off and CPU at 3,296. Nice one.


----------



## Gyro

Glad it worked out for you.

Now heat it up and see how she does under load









Gyro


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pan.Klobouk*


Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe, Athlon A64 X2 3800, 2x 1GB DDR2 800MHz PC6400 A-DATA, Fortron 400W and Sapphire HD5830 EXTREME 1GB



Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Pan.K My only guess would be you have a very weak PSU and it takes a while for it to power up the caps enough to power the video card enough to be detected through the PCIe slots.

Have you tried using a higher rated PSU?


i have to agree with N2, i think it is your psu aw well. i would recommend a decent 650w that way it will give you room later for a quad and any other cooling/led/fans/ or neons you might want to do later. i looked it up and the card has a "Minimum 500 Watt power supply requirement" so you 400 is not going to be enough.

you might get it to boot that way but your pushing the psu to hard and it will fry and could kill everything in your computer.


----------



## Sinistercr0c

Hello all!

Found this thread after searching for info on the M2N32 SLI Deluxe (wifi) which recently came into my possession. Mucho information which I've found extremely useful so many thanks to those who've already shared their experiences and knowledge on this great mobo.

I'm looking at installing a phenom II x4 940be given I won't have to faff around with NVtools etc. and am interested to hear how people have got on overclocking this CPU?

I'd ideally like to slap on a Noctua NH-C14 cooler and crank things up but was wondering how far I can really expect to take the processor?

I'm a 'post n00b' OC'er and have previously taken an old s939 x2 3800 to 2.5ghz from stock. Any thoughts on particular quirks to look out for on the board would be very much appreciated!

Also in terms of Win7.....given the driver set is quite old is there anything I should look out for? I've read on this thread for example that the vista audio driver package will do the job in terms of the Soundmax Audio, any other things I need to be aware of?

Many thanks up fron for any advice offered.


----------



## crash01

hi guys im back in this club for a question








m2n32sli reads ddr2 533? I know are slow, but im not interested to perfomance









thx


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sinistercr0c*


Hello all!

Found this thread after searching for info on the M2N32 SLI Deluxe (wifi) which recently came into my possession. Mucho information which I've found extremely useful so many thanks to those who've already shared their experiences and knowledge on this great mobo.

I'm looking at installing a phenom II x4 940be given I won't have to faff around with NVtools etc. and am interested to hear how people have got on overclocking this CPU?

I'd ideally like to slap on a Noctua NH-C14 cooler and crank things up but was wondering how far I can really expect to take the processor?

I'm a 'post n00b' OC'er and have previously taken an old s939 x2 3800 to 2.5ghz from stock. Any thoughts on particular quirks to look out for on the board would be very much appreciated!

Also in terms of Win7.....given the driver set is quite old is there anything I should look out for? I've read on this thread for example that the vista audio driver package will do the job in terms of the Soundmax Audio, any other things I need to be aware of?

Many thanks up fron for any advice offered.


First go here http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem and fill it the best you can.
Then go to the first page of this thread and look through the data sheet for M2N32-sli's running 940's, click on the validation link to see setups.
Then go here http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html and read it through.
What bios version are you running?
The 940 should be pretty much plug and play.
Remember to reset bios to defaults(F5)before installing new cpu and reset cmos after cpu install and before first boot.
You may or may not need a ps/2 keyboard also if you have problems with a usb KB.(only for bios,usb works in windows)

Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crash01*


hi guys im back in this club for a question








m2n32sli reads ddr2 533? I know are slow, but im not interested to perfomance









thx


So you want it to run at 800 or 1066?

Gyro


----------



## crash01

Wait Gyro, maybe I have written wrong.
I havent now DDR2 for this MB, I wanna buy but spend less of possible..so 533mhz is the way..my question is: 533mhz can be read?


----------



## Gyro

Yes it can be read.
400, 533, 667, 800,1066(am2+/am3 only) will all work.

You should be able to find some cheap 800.

Gyro


----------



## Sinistercr0c

Gyro, many thanks for the reply. Filled in what I can and will look into the OC material tonight. For info I've flashed to the latest BIOS (5002) without issue and will reset to defaults etc. once I install the CPU. I'll let you know how I get on once its in and running.

Thanks again!


----------



## crash01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Yes it can be read.
400, 533, 667, 800,1066(am2+/am3 only) will all work.

You should be able to find some cheap 800.

Gyro


Thx man









rep


----------



## Fossil

Question for anyone, with the M2N-SLI Deluxe mobo I know it supports 8GB of RAM but what's the max each slot can support? 2 or 4gb? I want to upgrade to 8gb from 4gb but I would rather get 2x4GB sticks if possible instead of filling up all 4 slots.

If 2gb is the max supported per slot what are the side effects or negatives of having all 4 slots filled? My CPU is overclocked but the FSB/memory is not. Just multiplier.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


Question for anyone, with the M2N-SLI Deluxe mobo I know it supports 8GB of RAM but what's the max each slot can support? 2 or 4gb? I want to upgrade to 8gb from 4gb but I would rather get 2x4GB sticks if possible instead of filling up all 4 slots.

If 2gb is the max supported per slot what are the side effects or negatives of having all 4 slots filled? My CPU is overclocked but the FSB/memory is not. Just multiplier.


I don't no what to tell on that one.
But I could swear I've seen someone in the club running 2x4gb sticks.
I did a quick search but found nothing.
If you are that someone please step up.
If you do go with 4x2gb 800mhz and plan to run them at stock then there should not be any problems.

Gyro


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


I don't no what to tell on that one.
But I could swear I've seen someone in the club running 2x4gb sticks.
I did a quick search but found nothing.
If you are that someone please step up.
If you do go with 4x2gb 800mhz and plan to run them at stock then there should not be any problems.

Gyro


Well I just found my old mobo manual and it looks like 2gb is the max per slot. It makes sense considering 8gb is the max. Guess I'll start hunting for another pair of OCZ... however I doubt I'll be lucky enough to locate the same model.


----------



## Gyro

Try putting an ad in the wanted section.

Is it reaper, gold or platinum series?

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Fossil

Platinum. I found a few old sale threads with gold series but apparently they are gone now. If I can find 4x2gb of one series then I'd sell my platinum unless I find another 4gb kit.


----------



## N2Gaming

Fossil. If you have the ability to purchase for trial and return to the store like at Walmart or where ever. I'd give 2x4G a try w/the most current bios just so you know personally









As far as running 4x2GB you should not have any problems if you "as Gyro put it " run them at at stock Ph II X4 940 BE DDR2-800 Ram speeds. You should be able to get them up to about DDR2-1000 +/- a few Mhz w/loose ram timings of about 5-5-5-15-2T.

It's gonna take several hours of tinkering around in the bios w/the FSB, CPU Multi, voltages and HT link but You should be able to get DDR2-1000 w/a decent set of 4x2G ram.


----------



## Gyro

Here's a few links to ebay for ocz plat series 
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_kw=ocz&_kw=ddr2&_kw=1066
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_kw=plat...=ddr2&_kw=1066
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_kw=plat...w=ocz&_kw=ddr2

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## consumer

So I have a a M2N-E AM2 MB, now I need to upgrade the CPU. The latest BIOS version 5001 makes it possible to support the latest AM3 Phenom II X4 chips. But I'd rather not fork out for a new MB and RAM at this stage and instead spend the money on a extra HDD.

Now I have a few concerns and i'd like to ask has any one had success with putting a 955 Black Edition or a 965 Black Edition in a AM2 board? How was performance? Was it easy to install?

From what I've read the AM2 board only supports HyperTransport 1.0 technology BUT the Phenom II X4 chips are HyperTransport 3.0. Will this make a huge difference?


----------



## Gyro

Check the data sheet on the first page of this thread to see the success we have had.
HT1.0 will not hold you back at all with the x4 cpu's.
Your present gfx card will though.
As I said in your thread the x4 955/65/70/75/80 will need the NVtools to make it work at the proper speed.
Without the tools they will only run at 800mhz.
It's a pretty simple though,everything works in the bios except for the cpu multi,which is changed via the tools.
If you are uncomfortable with that then an x4 945 or less will work out of the box(so to speak).

Gyro


----------



## Fossil

I didn't even consider ebay for RAM. Thanks Gyro.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


I didn't even consider ebay for RAM. Thanks Gyro.


I get it there all the time. OCZ & Corsiar are my favorites to get there.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## consumer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Check the data sheet on the first page of this thread to see the success we have had.
HT1.0 will not hold you back at all with the x4 cpu's.
Your present gfx card will though.
As I said in your thread the x4 955/65/70/75/80 will need the NVtools to make it work at the proper speed.
Without the tools they will only run at 800mhz.
It's a pretty simple though,everything works in the bios except for the cpu multi,which is changed via the tools.
If you are uncomfortable with that then an x4 945 or less will work out of the box(so to speak).

Gyro


ok cool, thanks.


----------



## consumer

I've read that a AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition will work just with the bios update and no fooling around with settings is this true?

IF I was going to get a 955be to work I'd have to

"setup your bios manualy as:
-set multiplier X16
-voltage 1.3V
disable:
-C&Q
-C1E
-AsusLive
F10 Save an reboot."

Use Nvidia power tools to adjust settings, correct?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consumer*


I've read that a AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition will work just with the bios update and no fooling around with settings is this true?

IF I was going to get a 955be to work I'd have to

"setup your bios manualy as:
-set multiplier X16
-voltage 1.3V
disable:
-C&Q
-C1E
-AsusLive
F10 Save an reboot."

Use Nvidia power tools to adjust settings, correct?


Yes,the x4 940 will work without the Nvtools.

For the x4 955 to work you need to ;
1-install NVtools before installing new cpu(just so it's there when new cpu is installed) 
2-reset bios to defaults(F5,then F10)
3-shut down pc
4-install new cpu then reset cmos.(remove power cord,remove battery,move cmos jumper to pins 2-3 for 1 minute,replace battery,replace jumper to pins 1-2,plug in power cord,boot to bios),set AI tuning to manual,set cpu multi to x16,set cpu volts to 1.35v,disable C&Q,C1E,press F10(save and exit),let it boot to windows,go to NVtools and set cpu multi to x16,make sure you set all four cores(see pic below),then set windows power options to performance,you should now be running at 3.2.

Gyro


----------



## consumer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Yes,the x4 940 will work without the Nvtools.

2-reset bios to defaults(F5,then F10)

Gyro


Do I do this in windows or start up?

Bios flashing is another question. What's the best way to do it? I was thinking usb stick through bios?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consumer*


Bios flashing is another question. What's the best way to do it? I was thinking usb stick through bios?


I have found this to be the easiest method.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consumer*


Do I do this in windows or start up?

Bios flashing is another question. What's the best way to do it? I was thinking usb stick through bios?


You reset to defaults from the bios.

Just reboot,enter bios(delete),press F5 then save and exit F10.

Make sure to format the usb drive to fat32 before putting the bios file on it.

Then to flash, plug in usb drive with the bios file,reboot,go to tools tab,start ez-flash,it should auto find and hilite the drive with the bios,then press enter,then say yes to flash and the bios will flash and reboot,enter bios again and set your settings and your good to go.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## consumer

OK thanks, might end up grabbing the cpu tomorrow and i'll report back


----------



## consumer

OK one more question is it worth purchasing a fan fan for the cpu or will the stock cooler be enough?


----------



## Sinistercr0c

Quick update on the new 940be install. Did as advised and reset BIOS to defaults then slapped in the 940be. I installed the Scythe Infinity cooler with dual Noctua fans I had on the old s939 3800, booted into BIOS just to check everything out, USB keyboard worked fine!

PC probe II showing 40 degrees at idle, so I've cranked the multiplier up in steps to x18 and getting 55 degrees on load with Prime95. I am now the proud owner of 3.6Ghz quad core monster!!

Many thanks again Gyro for the advice. One last Q, How do I post up a validated CPU-Z??

Cheers,

Sinister.


----------



## Gyro

Good stuff.

Open cpu-z,hit validate,in the window that pops up just hit ok then when the validation page comes up copy and paste the link(hilited in pic) either to your post or put it in your sig,and it will look like this.



Good luck

Gyro


----------



## consumer

OK I'm a bit put of buying a 955BE, thinking about the Athlon X4 640/645 are there any issues that you get with the 955Be? Or is just 1. bios update 2.plug and play 3.finish?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consumer*


OK I'm a bit put of buying a 955BE, thinking about the Athlon X4 640/645 are there any issues that you get with the 955Be? Or is just 1. bios update 2.plug and play 3.finish?



You should have no issues with that cpu,it does not need the NVtools to work.
You can use as high as the x4 945(95w) without the tools.
So yes just flash bios (using my previous instructions) install new cpu,reset cmos,and you are good to go.

Gyro


----------



## yogiboar

I was running a 1.8gb Sempron cpu on my M2N32-SLI Deluxe and got the opportunity to replace it with an Athlon II X3 450.
I checked on the ASUS website, and although the X3 450 wasn't included, it seemed likely that I would need bios 5002, which was a beta.
I flashed the bios OK and everything then worked fine. I run W7 Ult and XPSP3 on a dual boot using ECB and both ran OK.

I swapped the cpu's, using the stock cooler supplied with the X3, and restarted. W7 produced a bsod almost immediately on start up, but XP started up and ran OK. I decided to try the windows start up repair for W7, but after the preliminary file loading again got a bsod. This even happened with the install disc, so I didn't have the option of a reinstall.

I had copied the previous bios (2208) before updating, so I flashed it back to this in desperation. everything then worked OK, but I don't think Cool & Quiet is functioning properly.

Temps seem OK, if a little higher than with the Sempron. Only to be expected, I suppose. Idle temp is about 48C and load 55C.

Has anybody else had problems with bios 5002?


----------



## Gyro

Yes I had trouble with 5002 on my M2N32-sli dlx also.
I to went back to 2208 and am now trouble free.
Also I could not get C&Q to work with an x3 720,I use Phenommsrtweaker.

Gyro


----------



## Deathclaw

ok, so here is a bit more hardcore question








i've got m2n-e 570
it has got
1 x PCI Express x16 slot
1 x PCI Express x4 slot
2 x PCI Express x1 
3 x PCI 2.2
and now i thought about doing something like this

  
 link  



 
 a bit more elegant mod though not with the soldering
so cutting that x4 pie-e so that i could fit x16 gpu
what do you think how would another gpu work in that?
what if i put in something like 8800 for physx only?
anybody tried something like this?








in my opinion that would be epic win, and to make my friends watch and stare with unbelief of what i've done


----------



## Xproximity

Hi guys

I have for the past few years been using a Athlone 4200+ and have decided it is now time to upgrade.

I have updated my BIOS to the latest 5002 and was wondering if the 125W Phenom II X4 965 will work as is?

If not, would the workaround for the 955 found on the first page work for the 965 with the new 5002 BIOS?

Thanks


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*


ok, so here is a bit more hardcore question








i've got m2n-e 570
it has got
1 x PCI Express x16 slot
1 x PCI Express x4 slot
2 x PCI Express x1 
3 x PCI 2.2
and now i thought about doing something like this
link
a bit more elegant mod though not with the soldering
so cutting that x4 pie-e so that i could fit x16 gpu
what do you think how would another gpu work in that?
what if i put in something like 8800 for physx only?
anybody tried something like this?








in my opinion that would be epic win, and to make my friends watch and stare with unbelief of what i've done



























I've never seen that before,I don't know if/what it would work like.

Only one way to find out









Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xproximity*


Hi guys

I have for the past few years been using a Athlone 4200+ and have decided it is now time to upgrade.

I have updated my BIOS to the latest 5002 and was wondering if the 125W Phenom II X4 965 will work as is?

If not, would the workaround for the 955 found on the first page work for the 965 with the new 5002 BIOS?

Thanks


The x4 955/65/70/75/80 are all the same cpu(just a higher multi),in that they do need the workaround.(NVtools)It's a pretty simple workaround though.

Any Athlon II or any Phenom II up to the x4 945 will work "as is" though.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Xproximity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


















The x4 955/65/70/75/80 are all the same cpu(just a higher multi),in that they do need the workaround.(NVtools)It's a pretty simple workaround though.

Any Athlon II or any Phenom II up to the x4 945 will work "as is" though.

Good luck

Gyro


So, last night I installed the new 965 but was plagued with the the PS2 keyboard problem some users have experienced.

After hunting down an adapter, my Merc Stealth USB keyboard still wouldn't work, probably because of the power requirements. Bought another keyboard and managed to boot into windows.

NVtools took initially wouldn't show me the tab to change the multiplier, this after setting it to 17 in the BIOS as well as checking that QnC was diasbled. Fortunately after a couple of boots without changing any settings, the multiplier option appeared.

So now everything seems to be working. My stock cooler did seem a bit noisy and when I checked the CPU temp with "SPEED-FAN", on idle it sits around 43 and under load in a game it runs all the way up to 69









At first I thought it may be because the CPU voltage was set to 1.375 but upon lowering it down to 1.285 the temp only dropped to 40.

So that has me worried









Anyone know what else could be causing my heat problems. My ambient was around 20 and the case has got decent ventilation, 2 X 120mm exhaust fans as well as a port directing cool ambient air onto the processor. The stock cooler is seated properly and is secure.

Any ideas guys?


----------



## Gyro

Can you go here http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem and fill it in the best you can.

Well the combination of the stock cooler and poorly ventilated case is what gives most people that switch from an x2 to an x4 high temps.

Gyro


----------



## Xproximity

I have updated my system stats.

Would water cooling help?

Was thinking about getting the Corsair Hydro Series H60 High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler. At around R700 in South African Rands or $100, is it worth it?


----------



## Gyro

Thanks for updating your sys specs.

Ya the H60 would be a big improvement over the stock cooler.

What case do you have?

Gyro


----------



## Xproximity

Not sure unfortunately. It isn't anything special or a gaming case. Just some standard "Black Box" type case. But like I said, it does have two 120mm fans at the back.

Well wish me luck, am going out to get the H60 water cooling system this weekend. Hopefully it will bring the noise levels back into manageable levels.

Will let you know once I have it up and running.


----------



## crash01

I have done a homemade table for bench, first try and not ready yet..but yes, is lives again my m2n32sli!


----------



## Anttwan

Hey guys, i have a M2N-SLI Deluxe and trying to get a XFX 5750 to work.. i updated to Bios 1804.. still dosnt work.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anttwan;14373534*
> Hey guys, i have a M2N-SLI Deluxe and trying to get a XFX 5750 to work.. i updated to Bios 1804.. still dosnt work.


Did you flash to 5001 and then to 1804?

Gyro


----------



## Anttwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;14378164*
> Did you flash to 5001 and then to 1804?
> 
> Gyro


no 1102 - 1804


----------



## Gyro

What is it not doing ? posting ? no display? are there any beeps?

Can you go here http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem and fill it in the best you can.

Gyro


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Hey guys im looking for help with my new backup hard drive, I have the f3's in raid 0 and wd 160gb working just fine, but i cant seem to access my new 1.5 TB samsung drive. 

What obvious thing am i forgetting? I've tried different sata ports, and all of them seem to be enabled.

Is there a setting in the BIOS that i have toggled off? Shoot i didnt try a second sata cable maybe that could make a difference.


----------



## Anttwan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


What is it not doing ? posting ? no display? are there any beeps?

Can you go here http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem and fill it in the best you can.

Gyro


sorry it beeps telling me there's no VGA.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*


Hey guys im looking for help with my new backup hard drive, I have the f3's in raid 0 and wd 160gb working just fine, but i cant seem to access my new 1.5 TB samsung drive. 

What obvious thing am i forgetting? I've tried different sata ports, and all of them seem to be enabled.

Is there a setting in the BIOS that i have toggled off? Shoot i didnt try a second sata cable maybe that could make a difference.


Is it showing in device manager?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anttwan*


sorry it beeps telling me there's no VGA.


Did you have an Nvidia card in it before?

Gyro


----------



## Anttwan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Is it showing in device manager?

Did you have an Nvidia card in it before?

Gyro


my mobo wouldnt post at all just 3 beeps .. and moot point now just sent it back to XFX ...


----------



## RJacobs28




----------



## smugler

@xproximity I have those temperature problems as well here. Managed to keep it at OK levels, but my mobo is slowly dying. its not the CPU that's hot, its actually the mobo here. Using the Corsair H60 the max temp i get is 53c under load. and around 39, 40c idle. (the mobo is ranging between 43 and 50 though... which is really hot for a mobo, i'm hoping it lasts till i get a new one.)

So, it should be best to find some solutions for the whole case ventilation, and not just the CPU. (in case your mobo temps are high) Maybe invest in better 120mm fans (and more silent ones too) As well as some good cable management. (u can do wonders just by taking time to organize it, even without any special holes and things like that







)

With the setup i have, i think i wont see much higher then 45 with the new mobo. maybe even less


----------



## mapesdhs

I recommend the Gelid Wing Blue UV 120mm. As far as I can tell it's better than the Scythe SFF21F
and it definitely makes less noise. Buy the 4-pack, it's good value.

If you don't care about noise so much though, just want max airflow, then the Yate Loon 120mm
D12SH-12 is a good low-cost choice.

I will be doing some tests soon to compare these plus a few other fans. I was trying to find
a modern replacement for the SFF21F which doesn't seem to be available much anymore,
initial searches came up with the Gelid. I do have a 965 I can test with, though initial
measurements will be done with a 4GHz i5 or i7.

For cooling motherboard parts, I bought the akasa cool blue 40 x 20mm fan (PN AK161NL-S,
model DFS402012L) and the akasa 50 x 10mm low-profile fan OEM (model DFC601012H).
I have an ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe which I want to modify a little to give better chipset cooling.
With a TRUE + Gelid installed, the low-profile fan fits perfectly underneath to cool the chipset
(the board didn't come with the original custom fan).

Ian.


----------



## Xproximity

@smugler Thanks for the heads up about the cables.

I have all the cables where they need to be, no real IDE ribbons etc.

Does anyone know of any software that can reliably control my case fans as well as maybe the fan on my graphics card?

I have ordered the H60 but am still waiting for it to be delivered, seems the postal service "miss-placed" the package


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xproximity;14504954*
> @smugler Thanks for the heads up about the cables.
> 
> I have all the cables where they need to be, no real IDE ribbons etc.
> 
> Does anyone know of any software that can reliably control my case fans as well as maybe the fan on my graphics card?
> 
> I have ordered the H60 but am still waiting for it to be delivered, seems the postal service "miss-placed" the package


I use the MB headers and chassis Q-fan control(set to optimal) for case fans.
I use this for gfx http://majorgeeks.com/EVGA_Precision_d6209.html.
I would recommend you use the squirrel cage fan(plugged to the chipset fan header) on the vrm heatsink when you install the H60.

Gyro


----------



## AllowedCryOverclocker

this is my record on ASUS M2N SLI deluxe







with air coller (freezer64)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1852843


----------



## crash01

my mb works again








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1943826

old pc for mountain


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllowedCryOverclocker;14507566*
> this is my record on ASUS M2N SLI deluxe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with air coller (freezer64)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1852843


You don't happen to live next door to DRSwizz do you ?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01;14508617*
> my mb works again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1943826
> 
> old pc for mountain


You can't keep a good horse down









Gyro


----------



## dalastbmills

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1944133

Holla!!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills;14512001*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1944133
> 
> Holla!!


Welcome to the club.You can fly the club banner if you want.

Gyro


----------



## AllowedCryOverclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;14511943*
> You don't happen to live next door to DR Swiss do you ?


no







I Live in Czech Republic







and room temperature was 22st


----------



## MAXKILLS

Well, where do we go from here? everything is maxed out! Can someone list all the primary variable items to check/adjust to MAX out a overclock on the M2N32, My hope is to hit 4GHz....soon.....
The watercooling is the best thing I have done so far along with the 1033 RAM...


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS*


Well, where do we go from here? everything is maxed out! Can someone list all the primary variable items to check/adjust to MAX out a overclock on the M2N32, My hope is to hit 4GHz....soon.....
The watercooling is the best thing I have done so far along with the 1033 RAM...



Post a screenshot of cpu-z cpu and memory tabs so we can see what you are running,please and thanks

Gyro


----------



## Scarslett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tal3d;13774331*
> Hi Gyro
> 
> Yeah, i talked to a mate who works in IT he saids its definently due to my mobo not being able to handle 125w PCU ~ lame right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well ive since ordered a new one that will support it and then it'll be all good i hope
> 
> But, as requested ive attached a SS of CPU-Z
> It's stable as a rock at 11x but underclocked as ya know.
> 
> And in regard to when it crashes, it does one of the following;
> when i change the multiplier past what it "cant" handle, 12x + it black screens and reboots.
> Or, it does a blue screen *memory dump*, followed by a reboot.
> 
> Hope thats what you wanted to know and thanks for the help!
> I'll post with my new mobo (sadly not a M2N) once ive set it up.
> 
> ~t0tal3d


Well this really sucks!! I have been sitting on my 955BE for a couple months (Don't ask), and was getting close to having time to install it and start seeing what I could squeeze out of my board.

Returning it (processor) is out of the question, so I'm not sure what I should do. I've searched all over for a more technical explanation on the 95w vs 125w motherboards, trying to figure out the architecture that determines what the board can handle. Specifically I was trying to find out what components on the motherboard would need to be upgraded to handle more power.

My research pretty much says that without having the knowledge, experience and tools to build a motherboard it is not easy to modify one in the way I am looking to. This is not to say I am unwilling to try, because that would be an awesome modification to figure out and present to the community!!!

In the event that I can't re-engineer the board, I'm not sure what I should do. At this point I would just like to get the processor in my board, for it is better than what I already have even if I cannot overclock it like on the deluxe model. I am worried though that it will eventually melt something.

If I do find out some more information on increasing the power handling ability of this motherboard I will post my results, but in the meantime&#8230;

Should I use the proc in my motherboard and not push it all the way, or save it for when I get my Sabertooth 990 and grab the 945 for my M2N in the meantime. Or just grab whatever I can from my current system and upgrade the whole PC. (I wanted to OC this board for fun though so building a new system is really a last resort)

I really want to mod the M2N to handle 125w but&#8230;&#8230;that's looking less and less viable the more I learn.

Any opinions or suggestions welcome!!

Thanks,


----------



## The Fryer

i think it should run the 125w just fine. just don't overclock it so your not to far out of spec. the 955 will blow your 6kx2 out of the water, and will be a big difference.


----------



## smugler

i have ordered a m4a89td-pro!!! along with 8Gb dual channel corsair vengeance *-*

Dont worry, the M2N32 will still be working in a secondary rig, either for music recording or a media server (don't know anything about servers yet, so idk if it works as one at all or not...) o/


----------



## KukiMuki

Hey everyone, im new to changing parts on pc, but i want to give a try.
I wanted to buy new pc before but i saw that M2N SLI Deluxes, can now add AM3 cpu







wich made me reconsider. But now i dnt knw wich cpu to get. I had in my mind Phenom II X4 980BE with adding 8GB ram (Kingston DDR2 PC2-6400 800MHz 4GB CL5 (Kit of 2 - 2GB)) but i searched around the forum alot and didnt see anyone with this setup, most had setup like 955 BE and 965 BE, i knw they supposedly be similar? and needs to be tweaked to get it work, but is there any working system with 980 BE or is there any difference between them? only multipliers? and do i need more coolers and new psu? since my current one sucks a lot >.>


----------



## Silvergryphon

Have tried all the tips (as I understand them), but still cannot figure out how the devil I change the multiplier. The NVidia tools only show information, I cannot find any way to use them to change the multiplier as stated in previous posts.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1954479

Have changed voltage and multiplier settings in BIOS - guess I missed something?


----------



## Silvergryphon

ok, REALLY confused, now.

Found a comment on another board to be sure to turn off the 'cool 'n quiet' function. So, ok.... *click*

Looked at the voltages again - looks ok... rebooted....

and Windows reports AMD Phenom II 955 at 3.96 Ghz....
The (useless?) Nvidia reports same speed.

And this is where it gets weird (for me)
CPUID and AIDA64 both report 880 Mhz (220 x4)

Say... wha'....?!?


----------



## smugler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvergryphon;14596493*
> ok, REALLY confused, now.
> 
> Found a comment on another board to be sure to turn off the 'cool 'n quiet' function. So, ok.... *click*
> 
> Looked at the voltages again - looks ok... rebooted....
> 
> and Windows reports AMD Phenom II 955 at 3.96 Ghz....
> The (useless?) Nvidia reports same speed.
> 
> And this is where it gets weird (for me)
> CPUID and AIDA64 both report 880 Mhz (220 x4)
> 
> Say... wha'....?!?


Sometimes that happens. U have to go to Power Options in the Control Panel and chose the High Performance settings so that nTools will allow you to change the multiplier in the software.

PS: the M4A89td-Pro arrived with the Corsair Vengeance stick and it is AMAZING!!! So many features, everything is just beautiful!! *-* (now will have to wait a little and buy some 2Tb hard drives, and a BluRay drive. The BR will go in the main rig, and HD in the M2N32 rig, along with the DVD drive that i have now. After all that, a new PSU, thinking of Corsair HX750 )


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KukiMuki;14593887*
> Hey everyone, im new to changing parts on pc, but i want to give a try.
> I wanted to buy new pc before but i saw that M2N SLI Deluxes, can now add AM3 cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wich made me reconsider. But now i dnt knw wich cpu to get. I had in my mind Phenom II X4 980BE with adding 8GB ram (Kingston DDR2 PC2-6400 800MHz 4GB CL5 (Kit of 2 - 2GB)) but i searched around the forum alot and didnt see anyone with this setup, most had setup like 955 BE and 965 BE, i knw they supposedly be similar? and needs to be tweaked to get it work, but is there any working system with 980 BE or is there any difference between them? only multipliers? and do i need more coolers and new psu? since my current one sucks a lot >.>


They are the same cpu,with increasing multi's.
Just get a x4 955 and oc.
You will need an aftermarket cooler and possibly a psu.(what brand of psu is it?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvergryphon;14595504*
> Have tried all the tips (as I understand them), but still cannot figure out how the devil I change the multiplier. The NVidia tools only show information, I cannot find any way to use them to change the multiplier as stated in previous posts.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1954479
> 
> Have changed voltage and multiplier settings in BIOS - guess I missed something?


Do you have the performance part of the Nvtools installed?
Do you have windows power options set to performance?
You should have it look like the pic below,with the core & multi not greyed out.

Gyro


----------



## KukiMuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;14599183*
> They are the same cpu,with increasing multi's.
> Just get a x4 955 and oc.
> You will need an aftermarket cooler and possibly a psu.(what brand of psu is it?)
> 
> Gyro


I checked psu and its FSP ATX-400PNF so as i first tought its 450w its not


----------



## Silvergryphon

Finally was able to get all to work.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1954956

1) get PS2 keyboard
2) reset BIOS (power off, turn off ps, unplug, remove battery, move jumper pin)
3) Verify BIOS at defaults
4) Flash new BIOS
5) Set overclocking to manual, multiplier at 18
6) (for me...) - uninstall all associated drivers and software - reboot - reinstall - reboot
7) Open temperature monitoring software, slowly raise multiplier by increments of 5 - benchmark and review temperature logs
8) Finalize settings, set a few profile rules (monitor temp, warn if at 55+)
9) Save, and CELEBRATE!!!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KukiMuki;14599263*
> I checked psu and its FSP ATX-400PNF so as i first tought its 450w its not


You should be OK with that psu,unless you plan to sli or upgrade the 9800.

Good luck
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvergryphon;14599348*
> Finally was able to get all to work.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1954956
> 
> 1) get PS2 keyboard
> 2) reset BIOS (power off, turn off ps, unplug, remove battery, move jumper pin)
> 3) Verify BIOS at defaults
> 4) Flash new BIOS
> 5) Set overclocking to manual, multiplier at 18
> 6) (for me...) - uninstall all associated drivers and software - reboot - reinstall - reboot
> 7) Open temperature monitoring software, slowly raise multiplier by increments of 5 - benchmark and review temperature logs
> 8) Finalize settings, set a few profile rules (monitor temp, warn if at 55+)
> 9) Save, and CELEBRATE!!!












Don't forget to set a profile in the Nvtools,so it boots at the right speed.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## KukiMuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;14599370*
> You should be OK with that psu,unless you plan to sli or upgrade the 9800.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks in advance, im sure i need it >.< and about psu its okay, since i dont plan to upgrade to Sli nor my gfx anytime soon, but as for coolers im a noob, i have no idea which one's are good and which arent.














so i could use help on that one aswell


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KukiMuki;14599460*
> Thanks in advance, im sure i need it >.< and about psu its okay, since i dont plan to upgrade to Sli nor my gfx anytime soon, but as for coolers im a noob, i have no idea which one's are good and which arent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i could use help on that one aswell


Can you post a link to where you shop for pc parts.

Gyro


----------



## KukiMuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;14599534*
> Can you post a link to where you shop for pc parts.
> 
> Gyro


http://www.atf.ee/home/ i'm not sure if it kept English language, since im estonian and there is estonian, russian and english language settings


----------



## Gyro

Of the available coolers ,this is the best bang for the buck(euro)







http://www.atf.ee/computer_components/coolers/cooler_master_hyper_212/

But will require you to remove the motherboard to install.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Hi all I've been pretty busy latly. I just wanted to share my latest ram purchase. got yet another 2x2 PC8500 Corsair XMS2 kit for $43.00 + $5.00 shipping. I can add this to my collection of ram for my folding farm.


----------



## Scarslett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


i think it should run the 125w just fine. just don't overclock it so your not to far out of spec. the 955 will blow your 6kx2 out of the water, and will be a big difference.



Yes, thatâ€™s what I'm thinking, install the 955 and then keep the OC of the processor to a minimum (think total3d reached 12x before having issues). Do any of you smart people still think I could OC the rest of the parameters, as long as I donâ€™t touch the processor multiplier?

This suggestion I like because it will also allow me time to get ALL the parts for a great Sabertooth rebuild (unless someone can suggest a better AM3+ 990 chipset board for me to get)

Again any opinions or suggestions are appreciated!

Thanks-

Also, does anyone running the 955BE have a log or readout of what voltages and how much power (Watts) the proc is drawing. Would like to see what voltage it can go to while still drawing under 95 watts? (Forgive me if it is not as easy as I think to get this information, the way I understand is that the voltage input to the processor is directly related to the power it drawsâ€¦.a la Ohms Law)

Thanks again to the whole M2N community.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;14601808*
> Hi all I've been pretty busy latly. I just wanted to share my latest ram purchase. got yet another 2x2 PC8500 Corsair XMS2 kit for $43.00 + $5.00 shipping. I can add this to my collection of ram for my folding farm.


Hey N2,long time no see,hope your new place is working out.
Better fish'n ?

Speaking of which,I'm leaving Friday for a 10 day fish'n(read catching) trip to the BC interior.
Big Rainbow's they tell me.









So I will not be around for a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarslett;14603191*
> Yes, that's what I'm thinking, install the 955 and then keep the OC of the processor to a minimum (think total3d reached 12x before having issues). Do any of you smart people still think I could OC the rest of the parameters, as long as I don't touch the processor multiplier?
> 
> This suggestion I like because it will also allow me time to get ALL the parts for a great Sabertooth rebuild (unless someone can suggest a better AM3+ 990 chipset board for me to get)
> 
> Again any opinions or suggestions are appreciated!
> 
> Thanks-
> 
> Also, does anyone running the 955BE have a log or readout of what voltages and how much power (Watts) the proc is drawing. Would like to see what voltage it can go to while still drawing under 95 watts? (Forgive me if it is not as easy as I think to get this information, the way I understand is that the voltage input to the processor is directly related to the power it draws&#8230;.a la Ohms Law)
> 
> Thanks again to the whole M2N community.


You can oc by ref clock and lower the cpu multi to maintain stock cpu speed. But you will likely have to lower the ram freq to 667 for headroom.
I would run a few tests ocing by ref clock with your 6000,just to give you an idea of how high you can take it.

I can give you shot of the 955 on my M4N98td-evo.
Notice the wicked vdroop.









Good luck

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

I have not had any time lately to go fishing







but that is only because of the new place









Have fun fishing, I mean rippin lips


----------



## KukiMuki

Got my cpu and cooler today, worked around 6hours to get it working, almost peed my pants, sine at start it didnt worked, double checked my connections and voila, found my mistake, rerouted cables, and it worked like a charm. Had some minor problems like others before me, 800Mhz thing, did everything as in tutorial and now proud owner of PH II x4 955







works like a charm


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KukiMuki*


Got my cpu and cooler today, worked around 6hours to get it working, almost peed my pants, sine at start it didnt worked, double checked my connections and voila, found my mistake, rerouted cables, and it worked like a charm. Had some minor problems like others before me, 800Mhz thing, did everything as in tutorial and now proud owner of PH II x4 955







works like a charm











Congrats.

Post a cpu-z validation and join the club.

Gyro


----------



## KukiMuki

Forgot to say Thaks to Gyro who helped me a lot









EDIT: I messed around a bit with multipliers, and now its x18, but temp lowered while doing it >.< dunno if its good or bad thing >.>


----------



## Valz

Hey guys, i want to try and upgrade my pc too as my x2 5800 is getting old









I have a m2n 32 sli deluxe and im either looking for a x4 980 or an x4 965.

a) As the price difference isnt very big, is it worth the difference in power or is the barely visible?
b) Do they both overclock well? Or maybe is the 980 a overclocked 965 so i could just get the 965 and overclock it?
c) Are all 980s and 965s black editions or do i need to check that what i buy is really a black edition?
d) On the sites that i check to buy it, every site says am3 support, are there different versions of those cpus that some support am3 only and others support am2 and am3?
e) Is it sure that the 980 is supported by the m2n 32 sli deluxe? As on the first page i only see users having up to 955 i believe.

Thanks and sorry if some questions are ******ed


----------



## dalastbmills

The only difference of the 955 and up is CPU speed. If I had to guess, I would say that all the CPU's where made at the same time and the 980's just ran better at higher clocks and the 955's ran better at lower clocks.

As far as my setup, I am running my 955 at 3.68 very stable @ 1.4875v.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills;14625037*
> The only difference of the 955 and up is CPU speed. If I had to guess, I would say that all the CPU's where made at the same time and the 980's just ran better at higher clocks and the 955's ran better at lower clocks.
> 
> As far as my setup, I am running my 955 at 3.68 very stable @ 1.4875v.


thats a high vcore for 3,7ghz. i hit 3.7 on my m2n-sli deluxe with my 940be at 1.425v.


----------



## Valz

If someone could answer my questions? Because i was planning on buying it today.....

Original post:

Hey guys, i want to try and upgrade my pc too as my x2 5800 is getting old
I have a m2n 32 sli deluxe and im either looking for a x4 980 or an x4 965.

a) As the price difference isnt very big, is it worth the difference in power or is the barely visible?
b) Do they both overclock well? Or maybe is the 980 a overclocked 965 so i could just get the 965 and overclock it?
c) Are all 980s and 965s black editions or do i need to check that what i buy is really a black edition?
d) On the sites that i check to buy it, every site says am3 support, are there different versions of those cpus that some support am3 only and others support am2 and am3?
e) Is it sure that the 980 is supported by the m2n 32 sli deluxe? As on the first page i only see users having up to 955 i believe.

Thanks and sorry if some questions are ******ed


----------



## Suprman

hey guys i've got a computer I built in 06 that was pretty awesome using a M2N32 SLI Deluxe and now trying to refresh it to play some of the newer games.

I've already added 8gb of ram due to having a bad ram stick when i got it out of storage. along with that i added 4 new Antec 120mm Tri-cool fans as some were not working. now i'm ready to upgrade the GPU and CPU and hopefully call it good.

currently looking at a GTX460 1gb for GPU and a Phenom II of some sorts for CPU. will i have any problems installing a Phenom II CPU? I'd like to get something i can just plop in and not worry about and my budget for the CPU is $100. i see a few options in that price range:

Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition for $82.99
Phenom II X2 560 Black Edition for $87.99
Phenom II X4 840 for 89.99
Phenom II X4 925 for $89.99
Phenom II X4 955 for 109.99

Not sure which are "plug and play" and what would be best for the money?

please let me know what you think about my plan and critique as necessary as I haven't built or messed with a desktop since 2006!


----------



## hammerhead300

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Suprman*


hey guys i've got a computer I built in 06 that was pretty awesome using a M2N32 SLI Deluxe and now trying to refresh it to play some of the newer games.

I've already added 8gb of ram due to having a bad ram stick when i got it out of storage. along with that i added 4 new Antec 120mm Tri-cool fans as some were not working. now i'm ready to upgrade the GPU and CPU and hopefully call it good.

currently looking at a GTX460 1gb for GPU and a Phenom II of some sorts for CPU. will i have any problems installing a Phenom II CPU? I'd like to get something i can just plop in and not worry about and my budget for the CPU is $100. i see a few options in that price range:

Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition for $82.99
Phenom II X2 560 Black Edition for $87.99
Phenom II X4 840 for 89.99
Phenom II X4 925 for $89.99 
Phenom II X4 955 for 109.99

Not sure which are "plug and play" and what would be best for the money?

please let me know what you think about my plan and critique as necessary as I haven't built or messed with a desktop since 2006!


Make sure you're running the latest BIOS. They can be a little buggy in some cases, there's some info about that in the first post in this thread.

I just picked up an M2N32-SLI Deluxe, and I'm going to be looking at a 965 BE for mine next payday. I did some price checking, and it looks like you can pick one up for $120-$130. If you looked through the compatibility list, somebody managed to get one running at 4GHz.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin;13969861*
> It's been 2 weeks since I installed my new SSD and it's been running great on my M2N32-SLI deluxe. Going to note that the 590 MCP's silicon image SATA controller does not support AHCI so i have the run them in normal SATA mode.
> 
> I decided to benchmark using AS SSD for the difference between the 2 controllers and the results are below. These were done on a fresh install and after all SSD tweaks were preformed (superfetch disabled, etc.)
> 
> My SSD's rated speeds are
> Seq read - 280 MB/s
> Seq write - 160 MB/s


Hi Everyone.

I've also spent a bit of time with some upgrades recently. New PSU, Seasonic 750W Gold rated modular, EVGA GTX 460 (soon to be adding a second), and most recently an OCZ Solid 3 SSD.

When I first installed a fresh copy of Windows 7 64-bit, my WEI was up at 7.4 overall and the SSD was listed at 7.5.

Subsequent to that I've updated the firmware based on OCZs recommendation and also updated to the latest available Nvidia Nforce drivers.

WEI dropped to 7.1, read speeds are measured at about 140MB/sec using ATTO, but more interestingly device manager is saying that the SSD is only running in SATA-1 mode.

Based on a quick search here, it doesn't seem like there's a whole lot of experience running SSDs on the M2N32, and the OCZ boards are rife with many negative posts on Nvidia SATA controllers.

I know our boards are long in the tooth, but this business of the drive only running in SATA-1 mode is bugging me a lot.









Does anyone have any suggestions or know if this is a known limitation that I have to live with?

FWIW, I have three other HDDs in this system and they are all running in SATA-2 mode properly.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Hmmmm..... Can't really explain why your drive is running at SATA 150 speeds. I would try messing around with the controller settings in the BIOS. I set my SATA controller that's plugged in on the SSD to auto and it always stays in SATA2 (300) mode. You might have to force this on the BIOS level on your drive.

I have heard some problems with OCZ drives like yours that are based on the SandForce 2k controller with crashes and BSOD errors. If it refuses to run in SATA2 mode, there might be a problem with this drive and the only way to find out is to test it in another system

I did some research on the Nforce boards when it comes to passing of the TRIM command for SSD's and it has been reported that the Nforce drivers in windows, does not pass the command properly. you have to use the generic "MS Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller" driver in windows to pass the TRIM command properly.

I use the Nforce driver since the Intel drives has it's own garbage collection program in the SSD toolbox which works better then TRIM but due to a bug with the Nforce drivers which will not allow me to use the Intel SSD toolbox, I pop over to my other OS drive with the Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller driver installed so I can run the garbage collection program once per week.

Also, I had to update the firmware on my SSD today because, of a serious bug with the 320 series SSD's which caused you to loose all your space but 8MB on your drive if it was not powered down properly. The only way to get the full capacity back was to secure erase the entire drive destroying your data in the process. I found this out 1 month after I bought my drive and when I found out about this, I stepped up rate on my backups. Lucky for me, I did not have any issues with this bug and my drive has been knock on wood for the last 60 days. I love it


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin;14645998*
> Hmmmm..... Can't really explain why your drive is running at SATA 150 speeds. I would try messing around with the controller settings in the BIOS. I set my SATA controller that's plugged in on the SSD to auto and it always stays in SATA2 (300) mode. You might have to force this on the BIOS level on your drive.
> 
> I have heard some problems with OCZ drives like yours that are based on the SandForce 2k controller with crashes and BSOD errors. If it refuses to run in SATA2 mode, there might be a problem with this drive and the only way to find out is to test it in another system
> 
> I did some research on the Nforce boards when it comes to passing of the TRIM command for SSD's and it has been reported that the Nforce drivers in windows, does not pass the command properly. you have to use the generic "MS Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller" driver in windows to pass the TRIM command properly.
> 
> I use the Nforce driver since the Intel drives has it's own garbage collection program in the SSD toolbox which works better then TRIM but due to a bug with the Nforce drivers which will not allow me to use the Intel SSD toolbox, I pop over to my other OS drive with the Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller driver installed so I can run the garbage collection program once per week.
> 
> Also, I had to update the firmware on my SSD today because, of a serious bug with the 320 series SSD's which caused you to loose all your space but 8MB on your drive if it was not powered down properly. The only way to get the full capacity back was to secure erase the entire drive destroying your data in the process. I found this out 1 month after I bought my drive and when I found out about this, I stepped up rate on my backups. Lucky for me, I did not have any issues with this bug and my drive has been knock on wood for the last 60 days. I love it


I think it will, but that won't help me.

Do you think that clearing the CMOS might help it? I hesitate to do it because of having to reset everything back to what I have.


----------



## Suprman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerhead300;14642069*
> Make sure you're running the latest BIOS. They can be a little buggy in some cases, there's some info about that in the first post in this thread.
> 
> I just picked up an M2N32-SLI Deluxe, and I'm going to be looking at a 965 BE for mine next payday. I did some price checking, and it looks like you can pick one up for $120-$130. If you looked through the compatibility list, somebody managed to get one running at 4GHz.


thanks for the help, do you know of any of the newer CPU's that just plop in and work with no fuss?


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suprman;14647472*
> thanks for the help, do you know of any of the newer CPU's that just plop in and work with no fuss?


The 95W 945's are drop in and good to go. I should note there are some 125W 945's (older revisions) that are out in the wild that will require you to do the work around that's needed for the 955-980 phenoms to get the frequency set correctly.

I did see a 95w 945 version on the egg just now (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103809) and this chip will work in your board with no hassle. The 945 has locked multipliers so if you plan to do any OC'ing, you will have to do it via the good old fashioned method.

As for updating the BIOS, get the latest version and flash it with your current chip in and do a proper reset of the BIOS pre-flash by setting it to defaults, taking the Battery out and moving the jumper for a bit. Also, you will want this same thing when you get your new CPU. Trust me, doing a proper reset of the BIOS will save you a lot of trouble.

I don't think you can do this anymore, but do NOT use the winflash tool to update the BIOS...... I have acutally bricked a board doing this 3 years ago..... Use the EZflash utility in the BIOS or go with the old school DOS utility.

Good luck


----------



## Suprman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin;14648040*
> The 95W 945's are drop in and good to go. I should note there are some 125W 945's (older revisions) that are out in the wild that will require you to do the work around that's needed for the 955-980 phenoms to get the frequency set correctly.
> 
> I did see a 95w 945 version on the egg just now (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103809) and this chip will work in your board with no hassle. The 945 has locked multipliers so if you plan to do any OC'ing, you will have to do it via the good old fashioned method.
> 
> As for updating the BIOS, get the latest version and flash it with your current chip in and do a proper reset of the BIOS pre-flash by setting it to defaults, taking the Battery out and moving the jumper for a bit. Also, you will want this same thing when you get your new CPU. Trust me, doing a proper reset of the BIOS will save you a lot of trouble.
> 
> I don't think you can do this anymore, but do NOT use the winflash tool to update the BIOS...... I have acutally bricked a board doing this 3 years ago..... Use the EZflash utility in the BIOS or go with the old school DOS utility.
> 
> Good luck


Great Info, thanks for all the help!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*


I decided to benchmark using AS SSD for the difference between the 2 controllers and the results are below. These were done on a fresh install and after all SSD tweaks were preformed (superfetch disabled, etc.) 
Using the standard Microsoft controller.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Now with the Nforce Controller



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My SSD's rated speeds are 
Seq read - 280 MB/s
Seq write - 160 MB/s


Here's a view of my OCZ running on the latest Nforce SATA drivers. Again, keep in mind this is a SATA-3 capable drive.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Here's a view of my OCZ running on the latest Nforce SATA drivers. Again, keep in mind this is a SATA-3 capable drive.


As it turns out, RTFM!!. There is yet one other storage controller on the M2N32 called Silicon Image Sil 3132 SATALink Controller. The connector is in the upper righthand corner near the rear I/O panel. Had forgotten all about this.

Running just the Solid 3, WEI went up to 7.2, so we're still not there yet, and the transfer speeds are still SATA-1 grade, however Windows 7 reports that the drive is recognized as Sata-2.

I'm including some more pics. First set of graphs shows Nvidia Nforce 590 port compared with the Sil 3232. I'm also including an Atto graph which strangely shows write performance better than read.

In the last picture, I found it strange that the transfer mode is listed as UDMA 6. Does that look right?


----------



## gr8sho

I've never run SLI before on my M2N32. The original manual says that you have to use identical cards. Does that rule still hold true today? Could I use a GTX 460 and GTX 560 together?


----------



## Vogel

Hi there,

Here's my validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1962824

Question: I'm having trouble getting my ssd's to work up to the speeds I'd hoped for, they benchmark even slower than my normal storage hdd. I have this problem with both an OCZ Core V1 32 gb and with a Crucial M4 64 gb. As I understand there are people who do get there ssd's to work properly with this board. I can't find out what I'm doing wrong. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;14656331*
> I've never run SLI before on my M2N32. The original manual says that you have to use identical cards. Does that rule still hold true today? Could I use a GTX 460 and GTX 560 together?


yes. use the same cards. the gpu core has to be the same. if the ram is same speed but size is different you can do the cool bits registry tweak but it will slow the performance.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;14664615*
> yes. use the same cards. the gpu core has to be the same. if the ram is same speed but size is different you can do the cool bits registry tweak but it will slow the performance.


Thanks, Fryer!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vogel;14664137*
> Hi there,
> 
> Here's my validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1962824
> 
> Question: I'm having trouble getting my ssd's to work up to the speeds I'd hoped for, they benchmark even slower than my normal storage hdd. I have this problem with both an OCZ Core V1 32 gb and with a Crucial M4 64 gb. As I understand there are people who do get there ssd's to work properly with this board. I can't find out what I'm doing wrong. Any help is much appreciated.


Hi Vogel,

Can you post an ATTO and AS-SSD screenshot, please?

Which of the two storage controllers are you using? I'm hanging my SSD off of the Sil 3132 right now.

Can you also provide links to those "people" that have the SSDs working properly on our boards and define what that means exactly. Without benchmarks and such it's really hard to take this further.

If you read the past few pages you will see that I am reporting issues getting a SATA-3 drive no less stuck at SATA-1 speeds. The only input I got from the OCZ boards is that my M2N32 is too old. I'm not entirely convinced yet. I had a WEI at one point of 7.5 that made me think I was running at SATA-2 speeds, which both storage controllers should be able to run at. I've subsequently updated the firmware on the drive and I have suspicions this caused the speed issue but can't prove it.

With all that said, my OCZ Solid3 is clearly faster than any of my HDDs. Overall WEI is at 7.2 with the SSD being the weak link right now.


----------



## Vogel

Hi gr8sho,

Thanks for responding. Here are my atto-scores. From an OCZ Core V1, a Crucial M4 and a Spinpoint F4 hdd.

















http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/...ointF4hdd1.png

Currently the ssd is hooked up to the nvidia controller. I believed I had tried to get the ssd'd working of Silicon Image Contoller but it didn't, or I couldn't get it to work but I will try again tonight.

I understood from the message on the page linked below that "DrSwiss" and "crash01" had got their ssd's working to at least 200 MB/s as opposed to my dreadful scores. And my WEI is 7.1 due to the disc drives.
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post11782916


----------



## crash01

Hey guys, i have found this 3d on google:
http://www.wimsbios.com/forum/topic11215.html

I will try too, im using my m2n32sli VISTA here in 2nd home (mountain), use a phenon II 550 BE could be, AWESOME!








For SSD..this MB havent AHCI, but maybe sandforce of my F60 works better respect ur controllers on ur SSD.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vogel;14672620*
> Hi gr8sho,
> 
> Thanks for responding. Here are my atto-scores. From an OCZ Core V1, a Crucial M4 and a Spinpoint F4 hdd.
> 
> I understood from the message on the page linked below that "DrSwiss" and "crash01" had got their ssd's working to at least 200 MB/s as opposed to my dreadful scores. And my WEI is 7.1 due to the disc drives.
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/366989-official-asus-m2n-sli-m2n32-sli-775.html#post11782916


This is good stuff. If you can get the drive working on the SiL 3132, you should be able to see a SATA-2 capable drive hit a 7.2 WEI like I did. I could only get a 7.1 off the Nvidia controller.

I would need Crash or Dr. Swizz to post ATTOs too and ask some questions on how they achieved those numbers.

Not for nothing, but even with the SATA-1 overall speeds, the greatly improved latency of the SSD is easily noticeable.

Now for the big mystery. drum roll please. When I first installed the drive with a fresh W7 applied, WEI was reported as 7.5, But this was with the 2.08 firmware level. And because I was new to SSDs moreso then then now, I didn't know to run things like an ATTO or AS-SSD graph, so I have no conclusive evidence of how fast the drive is working.
I since moved the drive up to 2.11, but everyone says I'm whack when I try to blame the upgrade for the drop to 7.1. Like I said, this is all a bit of a mystery to me right now, but hopefully the cloud will be lifted soon. Perhaps editing a registry get to have Windows relearn what link speed the SSD should run at.

It would be nice to have some of the big guns chime in here if they're still around.

Of course everyone is quick to want to push you to a newer board, and I've always had intentions of doing so, but I'll tell you that having a machine run an overall WEI of 7.5 makes you think twice especially since there aren't any apps I can't run with this setup.

Lastly, thanks for the link pointer. I actually recall when that interchange happened, but I was still new to the club and still basking in the glory of getting the 965BE working and overclocked to pay too much attention to SSDs.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01;14675384*
> Hey guys, i have found this 3d on google:
> http://www.wimsbios.com/forum/topic11215.html
> 
> I will try too, im using my m2n32sli VISTA here in 2nd home (mountain), use a phenon II 550 BE could be, AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For SSD..this MB havent AHCI, but maybe sandforce of my F60 works better respect ur controllers on ur SSD.


For all those that seem hell bent on AHCI, I'm not convinced that gives so much in performance over non-AHCI. My son's machine running a Crucial C300 is running at max rating without AHCI enabled.

For us, the issue is getting the SATA-2 link working properly to get the most of the interface, but even if we do, I suspect that won't amount to much more in the real world since most apps load pretty fast anyway.

As for your link, Crash, those are pretty old posts. It's not that much of a big deal to run something like a 965BE at 3.8GHz with FSB running at 250 (I'm at 254 but that's splitting hairs), all on stock air cooling.


----------



## crash01

gr8sho, i havent 965 on my m2n32sli now, i have sold my 940 and i have again my old 6000x2 and then for my Vista ED. there isnt so much information (look at first post..) and also cpu tested/supported are different







I know is old post, but is new for me, good new









For SSD, u must wait some days, im not in Milan now and I havent SSD on old AM2 MB but on my 2500K..so i must search my old posts on other (italian) forum and my old screeshots.
I dont remember now if ATTO is for compressed or not compressed data, but imho isnt real. Btw, i had w7 drivers only, not other stuffs.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01;14677100*
> gr8sho, i havent 965 on my m2n32sli now, i have sold my 940 and i have again my old 6000x2 and then for my Vista ED. there isnt so much information (look at first post..) and also cpu tested/supported are different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know is old post, but is new for me, good new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For SSD, u must wait some days, im not in Milan now and I havent SSD on old AM2 MB but on my 2500K..so i must search my old posts on other (italian) forum and my old screeshots.
> I dont remember now if ATTO is for compressed or not compressed data, but imho isnt real. Btw, i had w7 drivers only, not other stuffs.


Nevertheless, provide Atto and AS-SSD if you can if for no other reason than comparison purposes.

OCZ certifies their performance rating based on Atto, fwiw. When I personally checked a Crucial C300 using that benchmark tool it was spot on with the numbers.

For the M2N family, it would normally make most sense to use the proper Nvidia drivers that were provided for the 5 series chipset. In retrospect, I suppose my 7.5 WEI score was done that way. However when I tried to revert back, i couldn't measure any discernable difference. I might need to try harder to completely eradicate the Nvidia drivers and see if just the supplied M$ drivers can restore performance.

BTW, do N2G and Gyro still hang out here?


----------



## Vogel

I got the ssd working on the Sil32 controller.









It looks to be faster in small read/writes than the nvidia controller, but no 200MB/s.









Switching to the Sil32 Controller unlinked all my libraries etc. from my data hdd, so I changed it back for now (thankfully that restored all the links). Maybe I'll do some more experimenting later.
I bought this board with upgrading in mind but I only started doing that 6 months ago. Looks like I'm going to have buy that new board anyway.

Cheers


----------



## Agent_kenshin

I am using my SSD connected the Nforce ports and where my SSD is located in my case, I don't have a cord long enough to reach the Silicon img. controller to test that.

I'm using the latest Nforce drivers in windows as well. (the may 2011 ones)

I finally got around to doing ATTO on my drive. I hear that this benchmark uses compressed data and SandFroce drives tend to score much higher.

I also posted the S.M.A.R.T. information on my drive using Crystal Disk Info so that you can see it's running at SATA2 speeds. The damn power on hours got reset with the recent firmware update. My drive has been running close to 3 months now.

The speeds on your drive look very low compared to mine and they should be in the 200 range unless the SF drives make a bigger deal about AHCI which I highly doubt.

I would have a look at the SSD forums here on OCN, they have been a great help to me when I was looking for my SSD. Check out the AS-SSD thread table as well which is located here

http://www.overclock.net/ssd/754763-ssd-benchmark-thread.html

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/attonforce.jpg

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/smartinfo.jpg


----------



## gr8sho

The OCZ boards haven't given me the help I was looking for. They got a bit snippy when I suggested the firmware update may somehow have something to do with slowing down the drive.

The one suggestion they've given me but which I haven't tried yet is to clear the CMOS. They seem very insistent that this is essential when updating the firmware on the SSD, but the stated reasons usually revolve around AHCI which I don't have. I will to the CMOS clear just to get that off my plate possible over the next weekend or two.

For those that have SATA-3 capable boards with Intel chipsets, there seems to be conjecture that the power state throttling on the SATA link causes the drive to either stutter or cause the BSODs in Windows. Consequently OCZ if fighting a major customer sat issue and most are blaming the Sandforce controller.

Have you updated the firmware on your drives?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*


I am using my SSD connected the Nforce ports and where my SSD is located in my case, I don't have a cord long enough to reach the Silicon img. controller to test that.

I'm using the latest Nforce drivers in windows as well. (the may 2011 ones)

I finally got around to doing ATTO on my drive. I hear that this benchmark uses compressed data and SandFroce drives tend to score much higher.

I also posted the S.M.A.R.T. information on my drive using Crystal Disk Info so that you can see it's running at SATA2 speeds. The damn power on hours got reset with the recent firmware update. My drive has been running close to 3 months now.

The speeds on your drive look very low compared to mine and they should be in the 200 range unless the SF drives make a bigger deal about AHCI which I highly doubt.

I would have a look at the SSD forums here on OCN, they have been a great help to me when I was looking for my SSD. Check out the AS-SSD thread table as well which is located here

http://www.overclock.net/ssd/754763-...rk-thread.html

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/attonforce.jpg

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/smartinfo.jpg


I just looked at your graphs. Very nice indeed. What is the WEI score if I might ask, please?


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Resetting the BIOS properly by loading defaults/removing the battery and moving that jumper might be a good idea. I bet that you have already tried a number of ports on your board.

My WEI was at 7.4 when my drive was only 15% full but about 2 weeks ago it went down to 7.3 all of a sudden. I have put more stuff on my drive since then and it's about 55% full. I decided to run my benchmarks again and my speeds really did not change too much. I hear that this is quite normal for a SSD for the WEI to drop a bit and see very little changes in benchmarks.

As for the firmware update for my drive, it was only to address the 8MB bug issue on this drive which basically if the drive was not powered down properly for some reason, (power outage, crash, etc) the drive would only show the capacity of only 8MB and you could not see anymore of the drive which meant that your data was lost. The only way you can get the full capacity back was to secure erase it.

I have heard a case that came up that the firmware did not fix this but I'm gonna wait for an official word from Intel on this. Until then, I will keep backing up my drive at least 3-4 times a week.

I know that the SF drives do have some odd throttling system with their drives. Extreme Systems encountered this issue on their experiment with 34nm versus 25nm NAND write endurance. Very intresting stuff they are doing. You can find out more about it here http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?271063-SSD-Write-Endurance-25nm-Vs-34nm


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin;14693805*
> Resetting the BIOS properly by loading defaults/removing the battery and moving that jumper might be a good idea. I bet that you have already tried a number of ports on your board.
> 
> My WEI was at 7.4 when my drive was only 15% full but about 2 weeks ago it went down to 7.3 all of a sudden. I have put more stuff on my drive since then and it's about 55% full. I decided to run my benchmarks again and my speeds really did not change too much. I hear that this is quite normal for a SSD for the WEI to drop a bit and see very little changes in benchmarks.
> 
> As for the firmware update for my drive, it was only to address the 8MB bug issue on this drive which basically if the drive was not powered down properly for some reason, (power outage, crash, etc) the drive would only show the capacity of only 8MB and you could not see anymore of the drive which meant that your data was lost. The only way you can get the full capacity back was to secure erase it.
> 
> I have heard a case that came up that the firmware did not fix this but I'm gonna wait for an official word from Intel on this. Until then, I will keep backing up my drive at least 3-4 times a week.
> 
> I know that the SF drives do have some odd throttling system with their drives. Extreme Systems encountered this issue on their experiment with 34nm versus 25nm NAND write endurance. Very intresting stuff they are doing. You can find out more about it here http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?271063-SSD-Write-Endurance-25nm-Vs-34nm


Yes, I tried different 590 ports and cables before someone that doesn't even own our board reminded me of the other SATA controller.

My knowledge of SSDs is still sparse, but I understand that one way of overcoming degraded performance over time was to implement TRIM in the device. Windows 7 supports this natively. I know my SSD has it but it's almost impossible to know if TRIM is actually running. Not enough experience yet to know if that will allow WEI to hold it's value over time.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vogel;14688007*
> I got the ssd working on the Sil32 controller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks to be faster in small read/writes than the nvidia controller, but no 200MB/s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switching to the Sil32 Controller unlinked all my libraries etc. from my data hdd, so I changed it back for now (thankfully that restored all the links). Maybe I'll do some more experimenting later.
> I bought this board with upgrading in mind but I only started doing that 6 months ago. Looks like I'm going to have buy that new board anyway.
> 
> Cheers


See yours has similar issues to mine. If I can trust Windows, your drive is only running in UDMA mode 5. I don't understand why that's happening, but if it's accurate, the interface is running much slower than it should be.


----------



## gr8sho

Clearing the CMOS made no difference as I expected.

Booting into another OS HDD and testing the SSD specs produced no different results.

Here is an empirical analysis comparing the OCZ Solid3 and the Crucial C300.

These results won't surprise you and made me feel partially better because it exonerates the M2N32, but still leaves me with a problem on the OCZ SSD.

*This is something I hope OCZ takes the time to investigate.*

I was fortunate enough to be allowed to borrow my son's Crucial C300. This was one of the first SATA-3 SSDs on the market I'm aware of and as such doesn't have the same raw specs as the Solid3, but at least it gives me a basis of comparison. The premise made by a few is that the M2N32 is too ******ed (because of faulty Nvidia chipset) or too old to properly run an SSD at SATA-2 speeds.

So as things stand, there is no problem with my motherboard's ability to run a SATA-2 SSD. The Solid3 however is not able to be properly detected.

Dunno where this leaves me, but I wish I could downgrade my Solid3 back to 2.08 to validate my premise.

Here are side by side comparisons of the two drives using ATTO.


----------



## gr8sho

In some of my more recent posts fighting SSD gremlins, I was asked to clear CMOS to reset ACPI data. While this proved fruitless for the SSD situation, it showed me some interesting datapoints.

The first curious one is that Phenommsrtweaker is able to manipulate the CPU multiplier and Vcore independently of what the BIOS is set to. That was a wonderful revelation that means there are few less parameters to have to play with for my current OC setup. I still have to set the board's OC frequency manually although I may be able to do that from the OS using Nvidia System Tools, but that is too quirky to use. With the current PMT settings, I can set the CPU multis and to OC the system on demand.

The second interesting observation is that I can run the M2N32 in stock trim without too much of a perceived loss of performance leaving the stock 200MHz frequency, and the CPU core temperatures are a lot lower, 35C vs 43C. I found that to be astonishing actually. I attribute the performance gains mostly to the lower latency of the SSD vs my SATA-2 HDDs.

I'm guessing now that the temperature difference is mostly due to OCing the board and running the NB voltage at 1.3V. I still wish I could effectively undervolt that setting from within the OS, but that doesn't appear to be possible for me.

Cheers.


----------



## gr8sho

I had made the mistake previously of setting Vcore (1.36V) and CPU to NB voltage (1.3V) in BIOS when trying to run PMT, not realizing the two would be fighting each other in the process. Setting these values in BIOS was necessary back at the time I was trying to establish a stable overclocking setup.

So when I got PMT sort of working, I could not understand why the power states of the CPU wouldn't change when the frequency throttles. Nowhere have I ever seen the point of leaving the two voltages in BIOS set to Auto mentioned when trying to use PMT, although it's probably obvious to most, but not to me.
Consequently with this discovery, I can now run the 965BE with both voltages set to 1.05V and the resulting core temps have come down to 37C. Keep in mind it is quite warm where I live.

I have the mainboard frequency set to 254MHz, so the idle CPU freq is 1024MHz.

If anyone else is running this way, I'm interested to know your experience in undervolting these K10 processors. How low can you go?


----------



## Vogel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Clearing the CMOS made no difference as I expected.

Booting into another OS HDD and testing the SSD specs produced no different results.

Here is an empirical analysis comparing the OCZ Solid3 and the Crucial C300.

These results won't surprise you and made me feel partially better because it exonerates the M2N32, but still leaves me with a problem on the OCZ SSD.

*This is something I hope OCZ takes the time to investigate.*

I was fortunate enough to be allowed to borrow my son's Crucial C300. This was one of the first SATA-3 SSDs on the market I'm aware of and as such doesn't have the same raw specs as the Solid3, but at least it gives me a basis of comparison. The premise made by a few is that the M2N32 is too ******ed (because of faulty Nvidia chipset) or too old to properly run an SSD at SATA-2 speeds.

So as things stand, there is no problem with my motherboard's ability to run a SATA-2 SSD. The Solid3 however is not able to be properly detected.

Dunno where this leaves me, but I wish I could downgrade my Solid3 back to 2.08 to validate my premise.

Here are side by side comparisons of the two drives using ATTO.


Well if you can get the Crucial C300 to work like that it offers new hope for my M4 as it has basically the same controller, it just uses different firmware.

I also noticed something weird. In devicemanager I noticed the 590 controllers (3 of them?) were placed under the "IDE ATA/ATAPI" section. I always thought those belonged there but when I asked windows to search for new drivers they were installed and the 590 controllers were suddenly moved to the (I believe that translates to) "storagecontrollers" section alongside the Sil32 controller which was always filed there. It didn't do anything to speed up the drive unfortunately.


----------



## tonipopa

hi , im new and i wanted to ask. i have an asus m2n32-sli deluxe and i upgraded to the last bios , and i don't know if he sees only 2 cores or 4 cores
can someboy please help me?


----------



## Vogel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonipopa;14720980*
> hi , im new and i wanted to ask. i have an asus m2n32-sli deluxe and i upgraded to the last bios , and i don't know if he sees only 2 cores or 4 cores
> can someboy please help me?


You can check windows devicemanager. It should show the number of processors it has detected. Or else download the program cpu-z. It should also tell you how many cores are active.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonipopa;14720980*
> hi , im new and i wanted to ask. i have an asus m2n32-sli deluxe and i upgraded to the last bios , and i don't know if he sees only 2 cores or 4 cores
> can someboy please help me?


What kind of processor? You can also download Core Temp as a handy utility and there are lots of others.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vogel;14720953*
> Well if you can get the Crucial C300 to work like that it offers new hope for my M4 as it has basically the same controller, it just uses different firmware.
> 
> I also noticed something weird. In devicemanager I noticed the 590 controllers (3 of them?) were placed under the "IDE ATA/ATAPI" section. I always thought those belonged there but when I asked windows to search for new drivers they were installed and the 590 controllers were suddenly moved to the (I believe that translates to) "storagecontrollers" section alongside the Sil32 controller which was always filed there. It didn't do anything to speed up the drive unfortunately.


Vogel, you must have installed the M$ drivers, which apparently are fine too, but I recommend downloading the latest drivers from Nvidia from May of this year. They will put the host controllers back under the IDE twisty.

Please let us know if your M4 performs as you would expect. I want to build up a defense case for the M2N32 and the 5 series chipset. It seems that the folks at OCZ have a prejudice against Nvidia controllers for somehow not adhering properly to the SATA-2 specification.

Thanks.


----------



## tonipopa

thank you very much,
i was thinking of buying the amd phenom ii x4 965


----------



## Vogel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;14702481*
> Clearing the CMOS made no difference as I expected.
> 
> Booting into another OS HDD and testing the SSD specs produced no different results.
> 
> Here is an empirical analysis comparing the OCZ Solid3 and the Crucial C300.
> 
> These results won't surprise you and made me feel partially better because it exonerates the M2N32, but still leaves me with a problem on the OCZ SSD.
> 
> *This is something I hope OCZ takes the time to investigate.*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to be allowed to borrow my son's Crucial C300. This was one of the first SATA-3 SSDs on the market I'm aware of and as such doesn't have the same raw specs as the Solid3, but at least it gives me a basis of comparison. The premise made by a few is that the M2N32 is too ******ed (because of faulty Nvidia chipset) or too old to properly run an SSD at SATA-2 speeds.
> 
> So as things stand, there is no problem with my motherboard's ability to run a SATA-2 SSD. The Solid3 however is not able to be properly detected.
> 
> Dunno where this leaves me, but I wish I could downgrade my Solid3 back to 2.08 to validate my premise.
> 
> Here are side by side comparisons of the two drives using ATTO.


After my last comment I thought I'd check if there were any firmware updates and guess what, Crucial made one available yesterday, and it fixed the problem! Check out these atto-scores.










Maybe the writes are still lagging a bit compared to the C300 scores but its one hell of an improvement. I love this board, and good work from Crucial as well. My WEI score for the disk is now 7.5. My cpu and memory are now the bottleneck at a still respectable 7.3 each.
I guess this is more proof that the problems with the Solid3 are probably firmware related as well. The release notes on the firmware update said it "compensated for SATA speed negotiation issues between some SATA-II chipsets and the SATA-III device".


----------



## Vogel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonipopa;14721685*
> thank you very much,
> i was thinking of buying the amd phenom ii x4 965


Do realise that the x4 965 won't work out of the box on this board. You'll have to do some tweaking aside from the bios upgrade.


----------



## tonipopa

ok i didnt knew, what about the phenom ii x4 945 , ii x2 555 , ii x2 550 , ii x3 720
does any of them work on m2n32-sli deluxe?


----------



## Vogel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonipopa;14721860*
> ok i didnt knew, what about the phenom ii x4 945 , ii x2 555 , ii x2 550 , ii x3 720
> does any of them work on m2n32-sli deluxe?


Here you can find the processors that will work out of the box on this board. The processor part number must match exactly.
I believe the PII X4 945 C3 which I have is the fastest cpu-upgrade that will work out of the box.


----------



## tonipopa

thank you


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonipopa;14722094*
> thank you


Tony, I would not be discouraged from staying away from the 965. It is a stout processor and when you move to an AM3 board, you will get that additional benefit too.

I've written a bit lately about PhenomMsrTweaker. You can use this no fuss no muss to get your processor running at nice OC speed and still have the Green effect of having a very low idle speed with low power consumption.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vogel*


After my last comment I thought I'd check if there were any firmware updates and guess what, Crucial made one available yesterday, and it fixed the problem! Check out these atto-scores.










Maybe the writes are still lagging a bit compared to the C300 scores but its one hell of an improvement. I love this board, and good work from Crucial as well. My WEI score for the disk is now 7.5. My cpu and memory are now the bottleneck at a still respectable 7.3 each.
I guess this is more proof that the problems with the Solid3 are probably firmware related as well. The release notes on the firmware update said it "compensated for SATA speed negotiation issues between some SATA-II chipsets and the SATA-III device".


Now that's what I'm talkin' about!









FWIW, the C300 it appears by design doesn't have strong write performance. Still I encourage you try and hang your SSD off of the Sil 3132 port just for testing purposes. You will probably see a little better performance in the write area.

The 7.5 WEI is something that should be achievable for us on this board. I know I've seen it once myself.


----------



## gr8sho

It occurs to me that the BIOS level of the Sil 3132 controller is downlevel based on checking Silicon Image's support website. But because it is an integrated controller on the mobo, they don't provide an upgrade of the BIOS and it doesn't appear that Asus took the time to upgrade it either.

Can anyone that knows about these things shed some light on this?


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vogel;14721742*
> Maybe the writes are still lagging a bit compared to the C300 scores but its one hell of an improvement. I love this board, and good work from Crucial as well. My WEI score for the disk is now 7.5. My cpu and memory are now the bottleneck at a still respectable 7.3 each.
> 
> I guess this is more proof that the problems with the Solid3 are probably firmware related as well. The release notes on the firmware update said it "compensated for SATA speed negotiation issues between some SATA-II chipsets and the SATA-III device".


They released a nice ass firmware update for the M4 and have been hearing nothing but good things about it after the update. Here's some of the things that the FW improved.

Improved compatibility with latest chipsets.

Compensation for SATA speed negotiation issues between some SATA-II chipsets and the SATA-III device.

If you are using a 64Gb M4, your writes are right where they should be. A non SandForce SSD will have much lower writes and writes go up on higher capacity drives since they have more NAND channels. This is the same for Intel drives. SandForce drives have higher writes regardless of size.

I am happy also to see that the C300 works just fine on our board. It seems very conclusive that there are problems SandForce drives on the M2n32. If the issues with the M4's on this board was solved by a update to the controller's Firmware, I see no reason why the OCZ's can't be solved by the same means.


----------



## dalastbmills

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1971915

Just successfully ran Vantage with my 955 overclocked to 4.255. MY H80 is keeping it nice and cool. Couldn't even load Vantage at that clock with my Zalman 9700.

I'm still disappointed with my results:










My buddy is running the same processor but in an AM3 board. I'm sure he is capable of overclocking his NB (which I have not figured out/not sure if the M2N-Sli supports). He is hitting ~14k with his CPU score which I'm sure has to do with his motherboard and plethora of features that are not available to me.


----------



## crash01

I have bought a 720BE for my old m2n32







40euros only..
I could have a noctua NH-U9B SE2 used..anyone use this cooler on our phenomII? Is enough or could be run hot at 3.4/3.6?

thx


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dalastbmills*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1971915

Just successfully ran Vantage with my 955 overclocked to 4.255. MY H80 is keeping it nice and cool. Couldn't even load Vantage at that clock with my Zalman 9700.

My buddy is running the same processor but in an AM3 board. I'm sure he is capable of overclocking his NB (which I have not figured out/not sure if the M2N-Sli supports). He is hitting ~14k with his CPU score which I'm sure has to do with his motherboard and plethora of features that are not available to me.


That's pretty neat. Can you tell us what your idle and load temps are?

I'm not familiar with the M2N-SLI, but do you have a setting in BIOS that allows you to move the mainboard frequency off of 200MHz? If yes, that's how you would end up pushing the NB. Another assist, available to me on the M2N32, is the ability to bump the CPU to NB voltage. If you have that, then you should be able to run the FSB over 2000MHz, RAM permitting. Being able to do this has made my system quite a bit more responsive.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crash01*


I have bought a 720BE for my old m2n32







40euros only..
I could have a noctua NH-U9B SE2 used..anyone use this cooler on our phenomII? Is enough or could be run hot at 3.4/3.6?

thx


That's a very good price.

Did you just get the chip, or did it come with the stock cooler? If you have the stock cooler, I see no reason you can run that up to 4GHz. Maybe add some 140mm fans to help cool things down.


----------



## dalastbmills

Set it to run @ 4.2 24/7 at 1.55v. It idles at about 38. Under vantage, I've seen it hit 47 very briefly. I am really happy with my H80. It's a beast. I hit 13.1k CPU score by upping my HT to 1200 from 1150MHz.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills;14739447*
> Set it to run @ 4.2 24/7 at 1.55v. It idles at about 38. Under vantage, I've seen it hit 47 very briefly. I am really happy with my H80. It's a beast. I hit 13.1k CPU score by upping my HT to 1200 from 1150MHz.


you HT should be at 2000. says AMD specs. that is the speed at witch the L3 cache talks to you system.


----------



## dalastbmills

You do realize that stock am2 boards run HT at 1000Mhz, right? It's overclocked 200MHz and anything higher then that has proven to be unstable in my system.


----------



## The Fryer

ahh thats right, i forgot. my m2n-sli deluxe is sitting in the shelf atm. sorry, my fault.


----------



## dalastbmills

Haha, s'all good!


----------



## Vogel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;14722497*
> Now that's what I'm talkin' about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, the C300 it appears by design doesn't have strong write performance. Still I encourage you try and hang your SSD off of the Sil 3132 port just for testing purposes. You will probably see a little better performance in the write area.
> 
> The 7.5 WEI is something that should be achievable for us on this board. I know I've seen it once myself.


FYI: I can't get the M4 to work of the Sil32 any more. I see a post message that says the Sil32 has recognized the M4, but windows won't start.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vogel*


FYI: I can't get the M4 to work of the Sil32 any more. I see a post message that says the Sil32 has recognized the M4, but windows won't start.


Check the HD sequence in BIOS. The SDD has to be first. I always give the Harddisk first and only priority on boot. Beyond that, maybe a CMOS clear?

BTW, OCZ has picked up my issue and will work on trying to get SATA-2 back in a subsequent firmware update.

My SDD is also acting a bit funny. The drive works well and everything, but I can't get CHKDSK to run. Throws a (766f6c756d652e63 3f1) error message and no matter what W7 image I boot from, I can't get CHKDSK to run. I put the SSD on another machine, and CHKDSK works just fine.


----------



## Bacchus

Hiya! just passing by.

Officially leaving the M2N club, however it a shame that their is no real equivalent for the M2N32 Deluxe card. Anyway, was a good systemboard and fun to read this thread, lots of learning.

new system: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1975095


----------



## wiruzman

Hi all,

Help me. I'm an owner of a M2N-SLI, not Deluxe. I got a Phenom II 955, that isnt compatible either official or non-official. Somehow I got it work with underclock.

My settings in BIOS:
16x multiplier
1,350 vcore(no matter what I set it to, it is 1,072 in windows)

all features disabled except virtualization.

In windows with NV system tools:
13x multiplier
1,072 vcore(cpuz)

The system is stable now but I dont understand why the vcore isnt set in windows, I cant change in NV system tools either. 13x multiplier is stable, but when I increase, i get BSOD.

Can you help me out or do I need to live with that?

Thank you.


----------



## Dale-C

Hey guys I'm back







This time I need some real good help. I got some Crucial Ballistix 800Mhz, running in my Dad's PC, on a nForce 570 chipset. I can overclock them to 1100, stable. But with the exact same settings on my dog of a M2N32, it won't work. I'm using 2209 BIOS, does that matter?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dale-C;14758173*
> Hey guys I'm back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time I need some real good help. I got some Crucial Ballistix 800Mhz, running in my Dad's PC, on a nForce 570 chipset. I can overclock them to 1100, stable. But with the exact same settings on my dog of a M2N32, it won't work. I'm using 2209 BIOS, does that matter?


Have you tried different clock skew settings? If not, try +150 on both channels.


----------



## Dale-C

Advance 150? Well When i set the Clock Skew to Auto, it says Advance 150 on both anyway, would manual be better? Also I read that a delay is better for higher Mhz on RAM? And there are some other tweaks I have read which are lowering the MD and DQS Drive strength down to 0.75x and Lowering the CS and MA Drive Strength to 1.25x and the MEMCLK Drive Strength to 1.00x. Would that help and is that correct?

On the 570 I had them at 5-5-5-11 1T and a +0.2v. In here I had them at Auto which is 4-4-4-12 1T 2.0v - According to what it written on the sticks, but Auto on the 570 has 5-5-5-18 1T though. I am really confused.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dale-C;14759596*
> Advance 150? Well When i set the Clock Skew to Auto, it says Advance 150 on both anyway, would manual be better?
> Also I read that a delay is better for higher Mhz on RAM?


Maybe? Try different settings and see what works. In my experience +150 works best though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dale-C;14759596*
> Also I read that a delay is better for higher Mhz on RAM?
> And there are some other tweaks I have read which are lowering the MD and DQS Drive strength down to 0.75x and Lowering the CS and MA Drive Strength to 1.25x and the MEMCLK Drive Strength to 1.00x. Would that help and is that correct?


I do not have much experience with drive strength so I would not really know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dale-C;14759596*
> On the 570 I had them at 5-5-5-11 1T and a +0.2v. In here I had them at Auto which is 4-4-4-12 1T 2.0v - According to what it written on the sticks, but Auto on the 570 has 5-5-5-18 1T though. I am really confused.


I am surprised that they worked with 1T. Try 2T instead.
The different BIOSes much be choosing different memory profiles for some reason.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;14759756*
> Maybe? Try different settings and see what works. In my experience +150 works best though.


Hi DrSwizz. Long time.

I've never dealt with this particular parameter. When overclocking the board, are you saying it's possible squeeze a little bit more out of the RAM but advancing both memory banks by 150? My memory isn't all that good (pun intended) but runs around 850MHz and I'm wondering how much further I can go if I move that particular setting.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;14764965*
> Hi DrSwizz. Long time.
> 
> I've never dealt with this particular parameter. When overclocking the board, are you saying it's possible squeeze a little bit more out of the RAM but advancing both memory banks by 150? My memory isn't all that good (pun intended) but runs around 850MHz and I'm wondering how much further I can go if I move that particular setting.


Hello there!

Probably, it depends on your memory.
About two years ago I spent quite allot of time trying to figure out the optimal memory configurations using the M2N32 SLI Deluxe and various DDR2 memory modules. Using +150 clock skew on both channels seemed to help on most (all?) memory modules that I tried. With with my best memory sticks (1GB Crucial Ballistix) that gain was quite significant: I was able to lower the voltage 0.2V to about 1.9-1.95V and still have the memory running at 4-4-4-12 at around 500MHz. On other modules the clock skew only helped a little bit.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;14765536*
> Hello there!
> 
> Probably, it depends on your memory.
> About two years ago I spent quite allot of time trying to figure out the optimal memory configurations using the M2N32 SLI Deluxe and various DDR2 memory modules. Using +150 clock skew on both channels seemed to help on most (all?) memory modules that I tried. With with my best memory sticks (1GB Crucial Ballistix) that gain was quite significant: I was able to lower the voltage 0.2V to about 1.9-1.95V and still have the memory running at 4-4-4-12 at around 500MHz. On other modules the clock skew only helped a little bit.


How did you go about procedure?

What I'm mostly wondering is if I can use the skew to get the memory to run stable at a higher frequency. I'm running the HT bus at 254MHz right now, but would love to push this higher if possible. I'm thinking the system response time will be better this way rather than lowering the timings, which are presently fixed at 5-5-5-18-24 to allow the board to be overclocked. But as I said initially, I'm not well versed at tweaking memory, so hence the noobish questions.


----------



## DrSwizz

First of all the automatic "reset feature" for incorrect overclocking does not work very well with memory overclocking. You better have your computer with the case open on a desk next to you so that you easily can reset the BIOS.

When overclocking & testing the memory I use a floppy disk with memtest on it & have the BIOS boot the floppy drive first. Then I start by overclocking the memory a little bit past where it is stable, that is I get some memtest errors, but not too many. Then I start altering the settings in the BIOS one at the time and reboot & test the settings o see how many memory errors I get. Sometimes it is hard to tell whether the changes you made in the BIOS settings made any difference so you might want to run memtest 1-2 minutes & then reboot a few times with each setting. When you have reached a plateau for the memory frequency & settings you can start to run memtest for longer periods of time.

Try different clock skew settings to see if +150 works best for you too. You might want to try different DRAM termination voltage & resistance too, those settings helped me when I overclocked a set of Corsair Dominator sticks.
I also suggest that you try both high memory frequences & relaxed timing and lower frequencies & tighter memory timing to see what settings that are possible. 
Don't push the memory frequencies too far with the memtest testing without booting into your OS every now and then and and do some ordinary stability testing to make sure that the NB/IMC still is stable.


----------



## gr8sho

Thanks!


----------



## crzylx

Has anyone else experienced these Motherboards reporting incorrect temperatures?

I've got 3 of these motherboards all running 9850BE's. All with slightly different setups, all have same case, 2 are utilizing the same cooler while one is using an H50 setup.

3x 120mm Slipstream Case fans 1x80mm fan, Artic Freezer 64 Pro idles 55 degrees c, I've re-seated the the heatsink three times, zero difference

3x 120mm Slipstream Case Fans 1x80mm fan Artic Freezer 64 Pro idles 50 degrees c

2x 120mm Slipstream Case Fans + Corsair 120mm Fan, Corsair H50 watercooling, idles 50 degrees c.

They all climb to 71 degrees c according to logs I've taken, and about 60 percent load.

All these readings come from PC Probe II.

Here's what the readings look in HWMonitor, It shows the cores at 39 degrees c though...............


----------



## The Fryer

pcprobe sucks IMO. i would suggest useing your hardware monitor and or core temp. they seem to always be close to what the bios reads.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crzylx;14772708*
> Has anyone else experienced these Motherboards reporting incorrect temperatures?
> 
> I've got 3 of these motherboards all running 9850BE's. All with slightly different setups, all have same case, 2 are utilizing the same cooler while one is using an H50 setup.
> 
> 3x 120mm Slipstream Case fans 1x80mm fan, Artic Freezer 64 Pro idles 55 degrees c, I've re-seated the the heatsink three times, zero difference
> 
> 3x 120mm Slipstream Case Fans 1x80mm fan Artic Freezer 64 Pro idles 50 degrees c
> 
> 2x 120mm Slipstream Case Fans + Corsair 120mm Fan, Corsair H50 watercooling, idles 50 degrees c.
> 
> They all climb to 71 degrees c according to logs I've taken, and about 60 percent load.
> 
> All these readings come from PC Probe II.
> 
> Here's what the readings look in HWMonitor, It shows the cores at 39 degrees c though...............


The only cpu that showed the right temps for me was an x2 5000 windsor,my x3 720 would show correct cpu temp but core temps where 10-15c under.

Arctic freezer's aren't much good for x4 125w cpu's,as for the H50 it could be airflow or the lack of.The core temps are OK in your pic.

What is the case they are in?

As The Fryer said use HW monitor or everest.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills;14731774*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1971915
> 
> Just successfully ran Vantage with my 955 overclocked to 4.255. MY H80 is keeping it nice and cool. Couldn't even load Vantage at that clock with my Zalman 9700.
> 
> I'm still disappointed with my results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My buddy is running the same processor but in an AM3 board. I'm sure he is capable of overclocking his NB (which I have not figured out/not sure if the M2N-Sli supports). He is hitting ~14k with his CPU score which I'm sure has to do with his motherboard and plethora of features that are not available to me.


Can you squeeze a little more ref clock and with a lower cpu multi for the same clock?
The faster you can get the NB the better performance you'll see.
If you can get a 250 ref clock that will give you 2000mhz NB(stock AM3 NB speed)(stock NB speed on your MB is 1600mhz.8x200)

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;14776729*
> The only cpu that showed the right temps for me was an x2 5000 windsor,my x3 720 would show correct cpu temp but core temps where 10-15c under.
> 
> Arctic freezer's aren't much good for x4 125w cpu's,as for the H50 it could be airflow or the lack of.The core temps are OK in your pic.
> 
> What is the case they are in?
> 
> As The Fryer said use HW monitor or everest.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


Hey Gyro!

I've also used CoreTemp and Nvidia System Monitor. Both of those correlate with HWMonitor as well. Depends on mood I suppose. Coretemp has a nice companion gadget if you're running W7 that looks purdy on your desktop.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crzylx;14772708*
> Has anyone else experienced these Motherboards reporting incorrect temperatures?
> 
> I've got 3 of these motherboards all running 9850BE's. All with slightly different setups, all have same case, 2 are utilizing the same cooler while one is using an H50 setup.
> 
> 3x 120mm Slipstream Case fans 1x80mm fan, Artic Freezer 64 Pro idles 55 degrees c, I've re-seated the the heatsink three times, zero difference
> 
> 3x 120mm Slipstream Case Fans 1x80mm fan Artic Freezer 64 Pro idles 50 degrees c
> 
> 2x 120mm Slipstream Case Fans + Corsair 120mm Fan, Corsair H50 watercooling, idles 50 degrees c.
> 
> They all climb to 71 degrees c according to logs I've taken, and about 60 percent load.
> 
> All these readings come from PC Probe II.
> 
> Here's what the readings look in HWMonitor, It shows the cores at 39 degrees c though...............


Welcome.

What frequency do you have the 980BE running at, and how are you setting the clocks?

With PhenomMsrTweaker (yes Gyro, I finally got this working correctly), I can undervolt Vcore and CPU to NB, and idle my 965BE at 4X clocks, and the resulting idle temp will be at 35C with stock cooler. To help these numbers, I run an open case with 2x140mm fans blowing onto the M2N32. In my case, one sits behind the HDD trays, and the other sits behind the 5.25" bay angled to blow on the ram towards the CPU.

At full throttle which is running at 3.8GHz, the core temp gets to 61C.

I'm probably not going to do much more with this setup as I prepare to retire this configuration in favor of a proper AM3 board.

If I put the the side cover on the case, I know that the temps rise 3-5C, so I tend to leave it open when I'm using the machine for more than casual tasks.


----------



## Gyro

He's running Phenom I x4 9850's, not x4 980's









So my 10 day fishing trip ended up being 2 days,and the fishing were we went wasn't good

My brother ended up having to work extra because someone quit

But i traveled 5300 kms to find a park named after me









Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;14778146*
> He's running Phenom I x4 9850's, not x4 980's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my 10 day fishing trip ended up being 2 days,and the fishing were we went wasn't good
> 
> My brother ended up having to work extra because someone quit
> 
> But i traveled 5300 kms to find a park named after me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyro


Wow, I can't believe I missed that subtlety.









Bummer about your trip, but cool pic!


----------



## gr8sho

Since there are still a number of smart guys around, let me pose a question in the spirit of trying isolate a problem I'm seeing for which I cannot find resolution. From my system details you will see I have four disks in this machine. Two of them have Windows 7 and one of the installs is on an SSD and the other an HDD.

Both exhibit the same exact behavior of not being able to run CHKDSK.

Somewhere along the way I set the BIOS to RAID mode on both of the storage controllers with the disks attached, and then back to SATA. Is it possible that this has somehow caused an unintended corruption to the disks? If so, is it recoverable or do I have to wipe the partition and start over? I'm grasping at straws now but I can't think of anything else that could have created this problem for me.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;14778523*
> Since there are still a number of smart guys around, let me pose a question in the spirit of trying isolate a problem I'm seeing for which I cannot find resolution. From my system details you will see I have four disks in this machine. Two of them have Windows 7 and one of the installs is on an SSD and the other an HDD.
> 
> Both exhibit the same exact behavior of not being able to run CHKDSK.
> 
> Somewhere along the way I set the BIOS to RAID mode on both of the storage controllers with the disks attached, and then back to SATA. Is it possible that this has somehow caused an unintended corruption to the disks? If so, is it recoverable or do I have to wipe the partition and start over? I'm grasping at straws now but I can't think of anything else that could have created this problem for me.


Personally I would attribute your problem to a glitch or bug in Windows, it is not like Windows is free of bugs.
Have you tried chkdisk in differnt versions of Windows? You could also try using a utility called 'ntfsfix' in Linux that resets the NTFS logfile and schedules the filessystem to be checked the next time Windows boots, perhaps that will force chkdsk to run properly?

I felt inspired and did some experimentation with memory OC with my Sepmron CPU on a M2N32 board + my best Ballistix memory modules earlier today:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1977834
It is not 100% stable, but I can run some programs. The old Sempron feels really fast with that kind of memory speed.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;14778715*
> Personally I would attribute your problem to a glitch or bug in Windows, it is not like Windows is free of bugs.
> Have you tried chkdisk in differnt versions of Windows? You could also try using a utility called 'ntfsfix' in Linux that resets the NTFS logfile and schedules the filessystem to be checked the next time Windows boots, perhaps that will force chkdsk to run properly?


Yes, I could boot into Windows XP on one of the other drives and CHKDSK works fine against all 4 disks. That's what's so maddening about this.

On top of that, I can boot from the Windows 7 install disk and run command prompt from there and CHKDSK still fails. None of this makes any sense whatsoever to me.


----------



## crzylx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;14776729*
> The only cpu that showed the right temps for me was an x2 5000 windsor,my x3 720 would show correct cpu temp but core temps where 10-15c under.
> 
> Arctic freezer's aren't much good for x4 125w cpu's,as for the H50 it could be airflow or the lack of.The core temps are OK in your pic.
> 
> What is the case they are in?
> 
> As The Fryer said use HW monitor or everest.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


Thank you!

I'm not a huge fan of these cases. They are Coolermaster Mid-Towers but I'm not sure on part numbers.

They have 1x 120mm Front, 1x 120mm Side, 1x 80mm Side, 1x 120mm Rear, but I really don't like how tight everything is for a Mid-Tower.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;14778890*
> Yes, I could boot into Windows XP on one of the other drives and CHKDSK works fine against all 4 disks. That's what's so maddening about this.
> 
> On top of that, I can boot from the Windows 7 install disk and run command prompt from there and CHKDSK still fails. None of this makes any sense whatsoever to me.


in bios set the drives to ide mode then try. i bet that's what it is. i had to run mine in AHCI mode for it to work.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;14788220*
> in bios set the drives to ide mode then try. i bet that's what it is. i had to run mine in AHCI mode for it to work.


Fryer, What you're calling out is a difference between the 570 and the 590 chipset, where the former supports AHCI and the latter does not. What I've been told is that AHCI is assumed to be part of the RAID spec and since the 590 does have RAID support, one could assume AHCI is there when in fact it is not.

With that in mind, I think I had had tried to set the Nvidia ports to RAID to see what would happen and in so doing may have caused the problem I'm seeing by putting some sticky setting on the drive I can't locate and eliminate, hence the question I asked.

*I think I've gone so far as to reset ACPI via CMOS clear and boot into the Windows install disk and still can't get CHKDSK to run against the drive from command prompt.* That's what's really irking me.

Coincidentally, I tried setting AHCI active on my son's Rampage III board for his Crucial C300 SSD, only to find out that Windows 7 wouldn't boot. Apparantly you have to muck with a registry setting to allow Windows to honor an AHCI setup.


----------



## gr8sho

Gyro,

I see you haven't moved to SSD yet. Are you aware of any known issues with Sandforce-2 controllers on your board pushing SATA-3 link speeds to full potential?

Thanks and Cheers


----------



## Dale-C

Hey Swizz, I tried every possible setting and no way will the RAM OC on this mobo!


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dale-C;14794901*
> Hey Swizz, I tried every possible setting and no way will the RAM OC on this mobo!


Too bad. I guess you must be unlucky and have gotten a particularly bad motherboard then. High clock speeds are possible:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1977834
Have you tried using different CPUs?


----------



## DrSwizz

I have benchmarked my OCZ Agility 2 40GB (SF-1200 based) SSD using different controllers. Here are the results.

M2N32 SLI Deluxe + nforce controller:









M2N32 SLI+ nforce controller with the NB-SB HT link reference clock overclocked to 250MHz & PCI bus overclocked 10MHz.
A little bit faster than with stock clock speeds:









M2N32 SLI Deluxe + onboard Sil3132 controller.
It looks like this controller is connected to the PCI bus and
thus limited to 133MB/s:









M2N32 SLI Deluxe + Promise SATA2 PCI controller.
For some reason this controller performs horribly bad:









Asus Crosshair IV + SB850 in AHCI mode.
Note: I am using a faster CPU when benchmarking on this board,
so the difference between this controller and nforce 590 controller
may be a little smaller.


----------



## Dale-C

Yea my M2N32 has been dodgy since day 1, can't OC any better than my old 570 chipset mobo!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;14795805*
> I have benchmarked my OCZ Agility 2 40GB (SF-1200 based) SSD using different controllers. Here are the results.
> 
> M2N32 SLI+ nforce controller with the NB-SB HT link reference clock overclocked to 250MHz & PCI bus overclocked 10MHz.
> A little bit faster than with stock clock speeds:
> 
> M2N32 SLI Deluxe + onboard Sil3132 controller.
> It looks like this controller is connected to the PCI bus and
> thus limited to 133MB/s:


I agree with all your conclusions. For the SiL3132, either it's connected to PCI bus as you say, or it's wanting for a BIOS update but there doesn't appear to be any way to do so.

Two quick questions.

First, do you find that running HTbus at 250 vs say 254 allows you to OC the processor better (i.e. more stable).

How did you OC the PCI bus. The only controls I've seen for this are in Nvidia control panel. Does this 10% allow for a reasonably stable system?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;14797328*
> I agree with all your conclusions. For the SiL3132, either it's connected to PCI bus as you say, or it's wanting for a BIOS update but there doesn't appear to be any way to do so.
> 
> Two quick questions.
> 
> First, do you find that running HTbus at 250 vs say 254 allows you to OC the processor better (i.e. more stable).
> 
> How did you OC the PCI bus. The only controls I've seen for this are in Nvidia control panel. Does this 10% allow for a reasonably stable system?


The HT bus I overclocked in SSD benchmark above is the HT bus on motherboard itself. Apparently nvidia uses a HT bus between the NB and SB, it is unrelated to the HT bus between the CPU and motherboard.

As for overclocking the CPU HT bus it seems that it is more difficult to overclock the Phenom II CPU using the HT bus, at least if you want to overclock the memory aggressively as well. I guess that is because the NB is more complex on the Phenom IIs than on other CPUs.

I used an old program called "clockgen" overclock the PCI bus. It appears that the PCIe and PCI buses are linked together so you can change the PCIe setting in the BIOS to overclock the PCI bus too.
I did overclock the PCI bus 10MHz, that is 30% and yes it seemed to stable. I have experimented with overclocking PCI/PCIe before on the M2N* boards before and it does not seem to cause any problems unless you overclock very much. You usually gain very little performance though, so it really is not worth it imho.


----------



## gr8sho

Ok. I just seemed to remember you liked pushing HTbus up to 300MHz and beyond. I can only operate around 250ish and I know others with these processors are in the same range. And it's fine if that's the limit. The system is quite snappy this way.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Ok. I just seemed to remember you liked pushing HTbus up to 300MHz and beyond. I can only operate around 250ish and I know others with these processors are in the same range. And it's fine if that's the limit. The system is quite snappy this way.


You are correct, I have clocked way past 300, but that has mostly been with the Athlon & Sempron CPUs. Your motherboard could probably clock past 300 with an Athlon II too.
When I have set up my system with a Phenom II for everyday usage, wanting reasonably high speed for CPU, NB/L3 cache and memory I have not been able to clock the HT all the way to 300.


----------



## Dale-C

I don't think having the HT speed anything past stock will give you any more performance, or will it?

Also DrSwizz, what BIOS were you using for that OC for the Sempron and RAM?


----------



## DrSwizz

@gr8sho:

One more thing came to my mind; You did try lowering the HT multplier when you "reached a wall" for HT frequency, right? Otherwise that might be thie issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dale-C;14804881*
> I don't think having the HT speed anything past
> stock will give you any more performance, or will it?


By itself, probably very little, but I don't really know. I have always overclocked CPU & RAM when I have increased the HT frequency so I have never made any benchmarks on increased HT frequency alone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dale-C;14804881*
> Also DrSwizz, what BIOS were you using for that OC for the Sempron and RAM?


2209, but 5002 seems to give more or less the same performance.


----------



## Dale-C

Thanks for the feedback DrSwizz. I'm getting some of these from a friend of mine: http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-ddr2-pc2-9200-flex-ii-4gb-series-eol.html

OCZ DDR2 PC2-9200 / 1150 MHz / Flex II XLC / 4GB Dual Channel

Reckon those would work stock or do I need the 5002 BIOS or do I need to set some settings in BIOS before I put these sticks in?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dale-C;14807724*
> Thanks for the feedback DrSwizz. I'm getting some of these from a friend of mine: http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-ddr2-pc2-9200-flex-ii-4gb-series-eol.html
> 
> OCZ DDR2 PC2-9200 / 1150 MHz / Flex II XLC / 4GB Dual Channel
> 
> Reckon those would work stock or do I need the 5002 BIOS or do I need to set some settings in BIOS before I put these sticks in?


Very nice memory sticks. 

You should not really need to make any changes. Keep the 2209 BIOS, I doubt the 5002 BIOS contains any changes that are useful when using an AM2 CPU.

How did you do that CAS3 memory overclock? What cooling & voltages did you use?


----------



## Dale-C

The one in my signature? Oh well one day my friend suggested OCing, to see if Battlefield 2 was any snappier so he told me to mess around with RAM. Stock was 5-5-5-15 2T 667Mhz 1.8 got it to like 4-4-4-8 2T and used 2.0v like he told me, to be safe.

Then one day I was OCing my CPU and see how far I could go. 3.2Ghz-3.3Ghz seemed to be the limit on most multipliers (I did nothing to the chipset volts either). I had been trying out all the multipliers and forgot to change the ram from 667 to 533 and ended up with ~1100Mhz Ram without me knowing it. Then eventually played around and got everything the lowest it could go in the RAM settings in BIOS (I really didn't know what I was doing) and ended up with 1130MHz 3-3-3-3 1T at 2.0v. Stock cooling aswell, they were OCZ System Elite, 2x1GB Sticks.

Then later on down the track I read about Voltages for the chipset so I set them all to +0.05 and got 3.4Ghz on the CPU and 1130Mhz on the RAM. I also think I had like 1300-1400 on the HT aswell then learned a closer HT speed to stock/1000 is stabler, so that helped me get to 3.4Ghz/1130Mhz.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dale-C;14808157*
> The one in my signature? Oh well one day my friend suggested OCing, to see if Battlefield 2 was any snappier so he told me to mess around with RAM. Stock was 5-5-5-15 2T 667Mhz 1.8 got it to like 4-4-4-8 2T and used 2.0v like he told me, to be safe.
> 
> Then one day I was OCing my CPU and see how far I could go. 3.2Ghz-3.3Ghz seemed to be the limit on most multipliers (I did nothing to the chipset volts either). I had been trying out all the multipliers and forgot to change the ram from 667 to 533 and ended up with ~1100Mhz Ram without me knowing it. Then eventually played around and got everything the lowest it could go in the RAM settings in BIOS (I really didn't know what I was doing) and ended up with 1130MHz 3-3-3-3 1T at 2.0v. Stock cooling aswell, they were OCZ System Elite, 2x1GB Sticks.
> 
> Then later on down the track I read about Voltages for the chipset so I set them all to +0.05 and got 3.4Ghz on the CPU and 1130Mhz on the RAM. I also think I had like 1300-1400 on the HT aswell then learned a closer HT speed to stock/1000 is stabler, so that helped me get to 3.4Ghz/1130Mhz.


Only 2.0V!! That is some amazing RAM you got there!


----------



## gr8sho

Nothing but nothing will make CHKDSK run under Windows 7 on either of the 4 disks I have. 5 if you count the 30G drive I ran on the IDE cable. Most of the the later tests were performed using the W7 install DVD recovery command prompt. But I may have mentioned that already. I should also say that most of this testing was done after ensuring CMOS was cleared just as an extra precaution.

I did try downgrading the BIOS to 2209 but that didn't seem to make any difference.

Of course booting into Window XP recovery console and CHKDSK works just fine. I said that too.

I'm starting to get concerned there is something wrong with my board, or at least W7 seems to think so. When booting from the W7 install disk and before it brings up the locale screen, it takes a very long time as if it's stalling on something.

Until I get my new board, I'm leaning towards that evo that Gyro has, I'll just continue to run as is.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;14806759*
> @gr8sho:
> One more thing came to my mind; You did try lowering the HT multplier when you "reached a wall" for HT frequency, right? Otherwise that might be thie issue.
> 
> By itself, probably very little, but I don't really know. I have always overclocked CPU & RAM when I have increased the HT frequency so I have never made any benchmarks on increased HT frequency alone.
> 
> 2209, but 5002 seems to give more or less the same performance.


Yes, it's running at 4X.

Personally I think running HTbus at 250 vs 200 makes the system snappier. I really have a hard time telling the difference in bootup times between my setup and my son's Rampage III Extreme! Of course CPU and RAM are both overclocked. My RAM though isn't all that good and only runs at around 845MHz.


----------



## gr8sho

As part of the study on CHKDSK I mentioned earlier, I took the time to secure erase and reflash firmware from 2.11 down to 2.09 on my SSD. Previously I had reported stability issues.

I'm happy to say I have SATA-2 speeds back and WEI is reading 7.4 again.

I hope that when OCZ releases their next firmware update to provide better support for Nvidia chipsets, it will clear up some of the messiness in the graph.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;14813727*
> Nothing but nothing will make CHKDSK run under Windows 7 on either of the 4 disks I have. 5 if you count the 30G drive I ran on the IDE cable. Most of the the later tests were performed using the W7 install DVD recovery command prompt. But I may have mentioned that already. I should also say that most of this testing was done after ensuring CMOS was cleared just as an extra precaution.
> 
> I did try downgrading the BIOS to 2209 but that didn't seem to make any difference.
> 
> Of course booting into Window XP recovery console and CHKDSK works just fine. I said that too.
> 
> I'm starting to get concerned there is something wrong with my board, or at least W7 seems to think so. When booting from the W7 install disk and before it brings up the locale screen, it takes a very long time as if it's stalling on something.
> 
> Until I get my new board, I'm leaning towards that evo that Gyro has, I'll just continue to run as is.


I still think the problem is in Windows itself, not the nforce 590 controller.
That SSD benchmark looks a bit strange though.
One thing that I highly recommend that you do is some basic testing in Linux to see if you get any error messages when copying files back and fourth. Linux usually give plenty of feedback when things go wrong, so any problems with nforce SATA controller should be easy to spot.
Feel free to ask questions if need help with this.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;14817262*
> I still think the problem is in Windows itself, not the nforce 590 controller.
> That SSD benchmark looks a bit strange though.
> One thing that I highly recommend that you do is some basic testing in Linux to see if you get any error messages when copying files back and fourth. Linux usually give plenty of feedback when things go wrong, so any problems with nforce SATA controller should be easy to spot.
> Feel free to ask questions if need help with this.


I have a dialog going on with Microsoft, so let's see where that goes.

The SSD benchmark issue I attribute to the newness of these series 3 drivers with Sandforce controller, and getting the firmware to play with Nvidia chipsets at all. It seems that the Apple community is in an uproar over this as well. So until I get a version of the firmware that OCZ states is thoroughly testing with Nvidia controllers, I will just have to live with it this way.

As for Linux, I actually have a bootable CD but I don't think it's usable for the purpose you describe. It was built specifically to allow firmware updates to the SSD. If there's some other way to do this experimentation with Linux, let me know. I may need to buy another disk just to have a spare for this type of work.

But I see no issues in windows 7. WEI (windows experience index) runs a nice 7.4. Overall system responsiveness is just a shade less than the 2010 vintage Rampage III extreme i7 system my son has.

There has been so much fuss over Nvidia chipsets that I've read lately, coupled with the fact they have gotten out of this business that has me a bit gun-shy now to buy another board with that stuff in it. Sort of the way it was with VIA chipsets years ago on Intel machines.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;14818311*
> I have a dialog going on with Microsoft, so let's see where that goes.


Good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;14818311*
> The SSD benchmark issue I attribute to the newness of these series 3 drivers with Sandforce controller, and getting the firmware to play with Nvidia chipsets at all. It seems that the Apple community is in an uproar over this as well. So until I get a version of the firmware that OCZ states is thoroughly testing with Nvidia controllers, I will just have to live with it this way.
> 
> As for Linux, I actually have a bootable CD but I don't think it's usable for the purpose you describe. It was built specifically to allow firmware updates to the SSD. If there's some other way to do this experimentation with Linux, let me know. I may need to buy another disk just to have a spare for this type of work.


Many Linux distributions offer "Live CDs", that is you boot the Linux OS from CD/DVD, the OS loads itself into RAM and you have fairly complete and usable Linux OS without installing anything.
If you have any DVD-R(W) discs you could download, burn, try and see if you find anything that you like. There are some linux distributions that you can run from USB-sticks too.
These two dedicated Live CD distributions I have used on the past. I don't know has good & easy to use the latest versions are though:
http://www.knopper.net/knoppix-mirrors/index-en.html
http://www.elivecd.org/Download/Stable#download

These distributions might have Live CDs too:
http://www.linux.com/directory/Distributions/Popular-Distributions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;14818311*
> But I see no issues in windows 7. WEI (windows experience index) runs a nice 7.4. Overall system responsiveness is just a shade less than the 2010 vintage Rampage III extreme i7 system my son has.
> 
> There has been so much fuss over Nvidia chipsets that I've read lately, coupled with the fact they have gotten out of this business that has me a bit gun-shy now to buy another board with that stuff in it. Sort of the way it was with VIA chipsets years ago on Intel machines.


No, buying a new nvidia based board does not seem like a very good idea. Who knows how good (bad?) driver support will be in future version of Windows. Besides, nvidia did licence SLI capability for some AM3+ boards.

Honestly though, the M2N32 boards are still really good motherboards. When I compare my M2N32 boards with my Crosshair IV, the differences are not that big. Sure, the Crosshair IV has some nice features such as full control over the NB/IMC, DDR3 & AHCI support and really fance BIOS settings for controlling all fan connectors, but there are shortcomings too: No IDE support, no floppy drive support (and yes I do use both those quite often) and quite low ceiling for HT frequency; the board really struggles above 310-315MHz. My overall impression is that are the Crosshair IV mostly offers gradual improvements over the M2N32, but not anything really groundbreaking.


----------



## gr8sho

At first I didn't think much of it, maybe because the board is so old and that I'd written it off in terms of support. But now I need to ask others about their experiences with this software.

Both System Tools and nForce drivers explicitly state support for the 590-SLI.

The problem areas are:

System tab does no recognize the BIOS level of the M2N32.
The Storage tab is unable to see any of the four disks in my machine.
If you have this software on your machine with Windows 7 64-bit, can you tell me if you see either of these tabs populated with valid data?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


No, buying a new nvidia based board does not seem like a very good idea. Who knows how good (bad?) driver support will be in future version of Windows. Besides, nvidia did licence SLI capability for some AM3+ boards.

Honestly though, the M2N32 boards are still really good motherboards. When I compare my M2N32 boards with my Crosshair IV, the differences are not that big. Sure, the Crosshair IV has some nice features such as full control over the NB/IMC, DDR3 & AHCI support and really fance BIOS settings for controlling all fan connectors, but there are shortcomings too: No IDE support, no floppy drive support (and yes I do use both those quite often) and quite low ceiling for HT frequency; the board really struggles above 310-315MHz. My overall impression is that are the Crosshair IV mostly offers gradual improvements over the M2N32, but not anything really groundbreaking.


Personally I feel the same way about the M2N32, although I'm ready to build something new. But still my system can run everything I throw at it. Boots up very fast.

And newer doesn't necessarily mean that it is free from issues. I'm quite surprised about the Marvel 9128 issues that people talk about, although my son's Rampage III Extreme doesn't seem to be all bothered by the issues. However he isn't running AHCI and is using the system exclusively as a gaming platform, so some of these more esoteric functions are not important to him.

I had one person recommend this board: MSI 990FXA GD70. I also want to look more closely at Gigabyte.

In my next buy decision, I won't bemoan the lack of floppy or PATA interface. I'm actually only using PATA now because the DVD writer I have uses that connection and I haven't been bothered with the need to buy a new SATA one. Worse comes to worst, I could even do without because I have a USB drive I can use if I really needed to. I think I also have a USB floppy drive too if I ever needed that, but I think creating bootable USB drives would fare just as well.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


At first I didn't think much of it, maybe because the board is so old and that I'd written it off in terms of support. But now I need to ask others about their experiences with this software.

Both System Tools and nForce drivers explicitly state support for the 590-SLI.

The problem areas are:

System tab does no recognize the BIOS level of the M2N32.
The Storage tab is unable to see any of the four disks in my machine.
If you have this software on your machine with Windows 7 64-bit, can you tell me if you see either of these tabs populated with valid data?



Sorry, the only rig have a working Windows 7 installation on is the Crosshair IV rig.

I suppose whatever is causing the nforce tools & drivers to not work correctly could confuse chkdsk too.
Have you tried to move one of your drives to the Sil3132 controller? Perhaps that will allow you to run chkdsk on it? If so then you will know that it an issue with the drivers.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Personally I feel the same way about the M2N32, although I'm ready to build something new. But still my system can run everything I throw at it. Boots up very fast.


Well, it always fun to have some new hardware to play with. 
You might want to look for "open box" deals (that is how I ended up buying several M2N* boards, I got most of them very cheap 
I also highly recommend water cooling if you have not tried it before.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


And newer doesn't necessarily mean that it is free from issues. I'm quite surprised about the Marvel 9128 issues that people talk about, although my son's Rampage III Extreme doesn't seem to be all bothered by the issues. However he isn't running AHCI and is using the system exclusively as a gaming platform, so some of these more esoteric functions are not important to him.

I had one person recommend this board: MSI 990FXA GD70. I also want to look more closely at Gigabyte.


I browsed through the reviews here earlier today:
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/motherboards/
The new MSI boards did not seem to perform so well. Of course I don't really know how trustworthy these reviews are though. It might be that they favor Asus & Gigabyte.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


Sorry, the only rig have a working Windows 7 installation on is the Crosshair IV rig.

I suppose whatever is causing the nforce tools & drivers to not work correctly could confuse chkdsk too.
Have you tried to move one of your drives to the Sil3132 controller? Perhaps that will allow you to run chkdsk on it? If so then you will know that it an issue with the drivers.


Yes, that is something I will do just to see if that makes any difference. I'm actually more worried about some hardware issue now or a general incompatibility between the 590-SLI and and Windows 7 since even doing the CHKDSK test using the recovery console fails to work.

Quote:



Well, it always fun to have some new hardware to play with. 
You might want to look for "open box" deals (that is how I ended up buying several M2N* boards, I got most of them very cheap 
I also highly recommend water cooling if you have not tried it before.


IIRC, my M2N32 may have been bought that way.

Quote:



I browsed through the reviews here earlier today:
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/motherboards/
The new MSI boards did not seem to perform so well. Of course I don't really know how trustworthy these reviews are though. It might be that they favor Asus & Gigabyte.


This was good to look at and yes a little skepticism is healthy. One of the major concerns I have for any next purchase is ensuring that the SSD is not in any way hindered by the mainboard. I'm also wanting to ensure that SLI has no issues as I plan to run that way going forward.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;14822216*
> I also highly recommend water cooling if you have not tried it before.


I couldn't let this one go by without a comment. While I haven't attempted anything like this yet at the PC level, I had the opportunity to work on the world's first commercial 8-way computer, and let me tell you about water cooling!!! Motherboards that needed either two people to hold them up they were so heavy, or use a mini crane device to hold in place for install or removal. Water cooling hats that covered substrates holding in excess of 100 chips per module. Separate power and cooling cabinets for that bad boy. Sure it's apples and oranges, but I have seen this stuff in action and at a very high level.

I know my son has stated intentions of water cooling his tech bench setup, so there may be something to talk about.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;14822216*
> I suppose whatever is causing the nforce tools & drivers to not work correctly could confuse chkdsk too.
> Have you tried to move one of your drives to the Sil3132 controller? Perhaps that will allow you to run chkdsk on it? If so then you will know that it an issue with the drivers.


I put the Seagate 1.5T on the Sil3132 and it made no difference. In BIOS setup, the drive was listed as RAID-0. I thought that was odd since I wasn't specifically asking for RAID on either of the controllers.

This may be a mystery that goes unanswered.

Thanks,


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;14824047*
> I couldn't let this one go by without a comment. While I haven't attempted anything like this yet at the PC level, I had the opportunity to work on the world's first commercial 8-way computer, and let me tell you about water cooling!!! Motherboards that needed either two people to hold them up they were so heavy, or use a mini crane device to hold in place for install or removal. Water cooling hats that covered substrates holding in excess of 100 chips per module. Separate power and cooling cabinets for that bad boy. Sure it's apples and oranges, but I have seen this stuff in action and at a very high level.


Impressive rig!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;14824047*
> I know my son has stated intentions of water cooling his tech bench setup, so there may be something to talk about.


I think you encourage him or even help him out with at that; at least half of the fun with water cooling is to build/create something .

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;14829574*
> I put the Seagate 1.5T on the Sil3132 and it made no difference. In BIOS setup, the drive was listed as RAID-0. I thought that was odd since I wasn't specifically asking for RAID on either of the controllers.
> 
> This may be a mystery that goes unanswered.
> 
> Thanks,


Too bad, I actually thought it would work.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


Too bad, I actually thought it would work.


At this point, I can't even run a CHKDSK on an external USB drive without that blasted error occurring in W7-64.

I think the OS is allergic to my M2N32.

The sad thing about this is one would think a mature board like ours would have no issues, but I suppose it is so old that perhaps M$ isn't doing much in the way of supporting it, or perhaps the legacy history of Nvidia chipset issues has come to roost again here and Nvidia is done too.

But I've run this OS since it came out and frankly I don't ever recall there being a CHKDSK issue until the SSD went in and I started into the whole reset ACPI thing and mucking with RAID options.

Last but not least, it looks like buying a new main board is going to be a Russian roulette experience with respect to getting proper performance from SSD... There are a number of accusatory statements on the OCZ board with some companies not properly verifying full performance of their hardware. Specifically programming in the BIOS area when it comes to the AMD SB950.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


As part of the study on CHKDSK I mentioned earlier, I took the time to secure erase and reflash firmware from 2.11 down to 2.09 on my SSD. Previously I had reported stability issues.

I'm happy to say I have SATA-2 speeds back and WEI is reading 7.4 again.

I hope that when OCZ releases their next firmware update to provide better support for Nvidia chipsets, it will clear up some of the messiness in the graph.


Wow nice to hear that it turned out to be a problem with the firmware and not a problem with our board which OCZ claims that there is lol You should see some big improvements in your 4k's.

Your graph looks very messy compared to Dr.Swizz's agility 2 and it just proves that the newer SF-2xxx controllers are still very buggy and full of problems versus the more mature SF-1200 controller.

As Swizz said, buying another Nvidia board is bad since they have been out of the MCP business for a while now and none of the Nforce chipsets fully support AHCI for SSD's and with TRIM command fully passing though their drivers. If you are in the market for a new board, I would go with something AM3+ for BD. The ASUS Sabertooth or the Crosshair V or anything with a 990 chipset is like the perfect replacement for our board.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*


Wow nice to hear that it turned out to be a problem with the firmware and not a problem with our board which OCZ claims that there is lol You should see some big improvements in your 4k's.

Your graph looks very messy compared to Dr.Swizz's agility 2 and it just proves that the newer SF-2xxx controllers are still very buggy and full of problems versus the more mature SF-1200 controller.

As Swizz said, buying another Nvidia board is bad since they have been out of the MCP business for a while now and none of the Nforce chipsets fully support AHCI for SSD's and with TRIM command fully passing though their drivers. If you are in the market for a new board, I would go with something AM3+ for BD. The ASUS Sabertooth or the Crosshair V or anything with a 990 chipset is like the perfect replacement for our board.


There seem to be complaints in some cases not with the hardware, but some vendors' BIOS firmware, where support for the SB950 appears to be untested in some cases with SSDs. I don't know which boards those are, but I would be extremely disappointed if i were to get one of these boards and then be back at square one trying to help one or more vendors trying to debug their product. The benchmark SSD product appears to be the Vertex-3.

I also need to rethink whether or not Asus loyalty is mandatory here as Gigabyte seems to have some interesting choices too. For some reason MSI is getting a bum rap as I mentioned in an earlier post.


----------



## Valz

Hey guys quick question, i have a m2n 32 sli deluxe wifi edition and i want to buy a phenom x4 980BE, will it work if i update bios to 5002? Because on the asus website it doesn't have that processor on the list...


----------



## brower

Hi Guys! I'm new here on forum and english isn't my 1st language so, be gentle with me







.

I bought an Phenom II X4 940BE more than 2 years ago and installed on my M2N32-SLI Deluxe. I used for some time and then i started to have a little problem with my PC. It started to shut down no matter i do. (Sometime playing games, some time just letting it on idle...).

I started to search the problem and i found that my south bridge is getting VERY HOT and with this the system shut down.

So, for more than a year, to use my PC i need to open the case and put a big ventilator on it, so it can run normaly ( i can play games normaly, it can be 24hs on and have no problem).

I would like some help to discover why my south bridge is getting SO hot, because i'm not doing any overclock. I use all my system on stock. I even tryed to underclock it (lower voltages and clock on processor).

I searched about northbridge "overclock" also, thinking that could be some problem with it, but i really don't understand about the NB settings on BIOS (this isn't my world... hahaha).

I know that 940BE isn't officialy suported by this mobo, but i see many users with it working, and i know that you guys don't have this "southbridge overheating" problem.

All my temps are normal (processor, GPU, etc... so i really think that something is messing with my mobo... the old processor on my mobo was an Athlon 64 X2 4400+ that worked normally... the problem started some months later when i installed the 940BE).

So, i'm attaching some SS of my specs... if someone could really HELP me to solve this... i really hate to stay with my case opened and a big ventilator on it...

I attached some files and would like to call your attention to HWMonitor, the item TMPIN2. Now in the time of screenshot i had my room very cold and the ventilator on it, so is a little low, but normally it gets more than 70°C, getting to 80°... and so my system hang off. I asked in some forums and users told me that this TMPIN2 isn't a precise measurement and sometimes shows wrong values.

I really think the problem is on my southbridge chip. I don't have an IR termometer, but i measured with my finger (lol) with the system ON and the northbridge was cold, the CPU was cold, the VGA normal... only the southbridge i couldn't put my finger on it more than 2 seconds and my system shut down.

Or maybe downgrading the bios to 2209 could help?

Now i'm using some different values on BIOS, trying to get lower voltages but i can change where you guys suggest me to resolve my problem.

Here some more info of my PC:
Font ZM600-HP Zalman
Case CoolerMaster CM 690 II Advanced
CPU Cooler Nero Akasa
MOBO BIOS 5002.

Thanks for all and sorry for the gigantic post. I was trying to put all info about my problem.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valz;14874733*
> Hey guys quick question, i have a m2n 32 sli deluxe wifi edition and i want to buy a phenom x4 980BE, will it work if i update bios to 5002? Because on the asus website it doesn't have that processor on the list...


Yes, a 980BE should work just fine, with the exception of the 800MHz issue.
Read the first post in this thread for details & solution.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brower;14874929*
> Hi Guys! I'm new here on forum and english isn't my 1st language so, be gentle with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I bought an Phenom II X4 940BE more than 2 years ago and installed on my M2N32-SLI Deluxe. I used for some time and then i started to have a little problem with my PC. It started to shut down no matter i do. (Sometime playing games, some time just letting it on idle...).
> 
> I started to search the problem and i found that my south bridge is getting VERY HOT and with this the system shut down.
> 
> So, for more than a year, to use my PC i need to open the case and put a big ventilator on it, so it can run normaly ( i can play games normaly, it can be 24hs on and have no problem).
> 
> I would like some help to discover why my south bridge is getting SO hot, because i'm not doing any overclock. I use all my system on stock. I even tryed to underclock it (lower voltages and clock on processor).
> 
> I searched about northbridge "overclock" also, thinking that could be some problem with it, but i really don't understand about the NB settings on BIOS (this isn't my world... hahaha).
> 
> I know that 940BE isn't officialy suported by this mobo, but i see many users with it working, and i know that you guys don't have this "southbridge overheating" problem.
> 
> All my temps are normal (processor, GPU, etc... so i really think that something is messing with my mobo... the old processor on my mobo was an Athlon 64 X2 4400+ that worked normally... the problem started some months later when i installed the 940BE).
> 
> So, i'm attaching some SS of my specs... if someone could really HELP me to solve this... i really hate to stay with my case opened and a big ventilator on it...
> 
> I attached some files and would like to call your attention to HWMonitor, the item TMPIN2. Now in the time of screenshot i had my room very cold and the ventilator on it, so is a little low, but normally it gets more than 70°C, getting to 80°... and so my system hang off. I asked in some forums and users told me that this TMPIN2 isn't a precise measurement and sometimes shows wrong values.
> 
> I really think the problem is on my southbridge chip. I don't have an IR termometer, but i measured with my finger (lol) with the system ON and the northbridge was cold, the CPU was cold, the VGA normal... only the southbridge i couldn't put my finger on it more than 2 seconds and my system shut down.
> 
> Or maybe downgrading the bios to 2209 could help?
> 
> Now i'm using some different values on BIOS, trying to get lower voltages but i can change where you guys suggest me to resolve my problem.
> 
> Here some more info of my PC:
> Font ZM600-HP Zalman
> Case CoolerMaster CM 690 II Advanced
> CPU Cooler Nero Akasa
> MOBO BIOS 5002.
> 
> Thanks for all and sorry for the gigantic post. I was trying to put all info about my problem.


Personally I don't think the overheating SB is in any way related what CPU you are using. I would rather look for a some sort of a physical/mechanical issue such as a broken heatpipe or possibly a malfunctioning BIOS setting that causes the SB to overvolted.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brower;14874929*
> I started to search the problem and i found that my south bridge is getting VERY HOT and with this the system shut down.
> 
> I searched about northbridge "overclock" also, thinking that could be some problem with it, but i really don't understand about the NB settings on BIOS (this isn't my world... hahaha).


As the good Doctor said, it could be something in the BIOS setting you may have overlooked. Since you didn't explicitly state this, I can't tell if you cleared the CMOS. I would try that if you haven't and run the setup with stock settings. Resetting the ACPI configuration is a good thing.

BTW, I do believe the 940BE is officially supported by 5002.

As for your NB comments, you are missing out on some of the hidden gold on this mobo, so learn about how to push the FSB speed. Also, get yourself a decent SSD drive and you will have a rocket.


----------



## brower

Ty you all for helping.
@DrSwizz
@gr8sho
haha, yes.. but SSD isn't an financial option where i live... and i really don't have more the happiness in trying to OC. And where i do live is a region very very hot (35°C to 40°C in day), so, isn't a nice place to try OC, i should neet nitrogenous cooling system... lol.

Well, yesterday i tryed to update again my 5002 BIOS.
I put stock values (F5), saved (F10), rebooted, entered BIOS and F5 and F10 again, shut down PC, removed the battery and changed the CLRTC jumper.... started the system, entered BIOS, flashed the just downloaded 5002 from asus. Rebooted, entered BIOS, F5 and F10 (default and save) and started to use the system.

Again it just powered off.... i saw the MOBO and there isn't a fisically damage (capacitors, etc...).

Maybe i should try to update to BIOS 2209? What you guys think?

Ah, I got an ASUS M4A785-m that officially suport 940BE and i had the same problem. Shutting down after a time using. I tryed changing the power supply and the same problem. You guys think that this could be the 940BE problem?!??!

The ONLY way that my pc isn't shutting down is if u put some big cooling directly on it (the ventilator), so this is why i think that is a heat problem. But as you guys see in HWMonitor my temp are normal for the daily use.







so sad...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brower;14880316*
> Ty you all for helping.
> @DrSwizz
> @gr8sho
> haha, yes.. but SSD isn't an financial option where i live... and i really don't have more the happiness in trying to OC. And where i do live is a region very very hot (35°C to 40°C in day), so, isn't a nice place to try OC, i should neet nitrogenous cooling system... lol.
> 
> Ah, I got an ASUS M4A785-m that officially suport 940BE and i had the same problem. Shutting down after a time using. I tryed changing the power supply and the same problem. You guys think that this could be the 940BE problem?!??!
> 
> The ONLY way that my pc isn't shutting down is if u put some big cooling directly on it (the ventilator), so this is why i think that is a heat problem. But as you guys see in HWMonitor my temp are normal for the daily use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so sad...


Leaving out that little detail of ambient temperature was sneaky. I have no basis of comparison unless I bring my machine outside but even then it doesn't really get to 40C here. My system usually lives in ambient of 25.5C.

With that context in mind, yes the Phenom X4 will throw more heat I believe. And I don't really know much about that case, but would look into seeing if you can pickup some 140mm fans you can point at various areas of the motherboard to try and keep any stagnant air off the components. I probably would run open case too if it's really that hot. I'm sure you're hitting some over-temp protection mechanism designed to keep the system from self destructing.

When I run the system at max, as in playing games, I will leave the side cover off. In fact my system is actually sitting on its side right now to allow the heat to escape the case more easily.

One last question. I know some of these K10 processors were made in the 140W variety, and I know some people will run them in these boards, but the power requirement apparently puts enough of a strain on the oower distribution it is not recommended. 125W max is what I know. Just checking to make sure that's not the situation in your case.


----------



## DrSwizz

@brower:

Your high abmient temperatures + possibly electromigration (wear) is probably is what causes your problems. As for the M2N32 board: 
You could attach a small heatsink on top of your SB; I once did that on a M2N-SLI Deluxe board and it did lower the temperature quite a bit (somwhere in the 10-15C range).
Remove the thin aluminium cap on top if the SB. Replace the plastic clips with M3 screws and attach whatever heatsink you have chosed on top of the SB.


----------



## brower

@gr8sho
I tought about this but when i changed the cooler system for the akasa Nero, i saw the partnumber and my 940BE is 125w... there is another way to see if is 140w? What is that HWMonitor 140w in "Power" that apear? (see screenshot in above post). thank you.

@DrSwizz
Yeah.. is my last shot... i will try to remove the heatsink and put new paste and a better heatsink on it... thanks for help!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brower*


@gr8sho
I tought about this but when i changed the cooler system for the akasa Nero, i saw the partnumber and my 940BE is 125w... there is another way to see if is 140w? What is that HWMonitor 140w in "Power" that apear? (see screenshot in above post). thank you.


On an AM2 board the 940 runs hotter.
Thermal Design Power (W) 125 (Socket AM2+/Socket AM3)139.6 (Socket AM2)
see here http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AM...CGIBOX%29.html

Sorry I have not been around for a while,guys,painting and putting on new storm windows on my parents place.(3 full stories + full basement + attic and 31 windows)

hope to be back regularly soon.
In the mean time I see other members stepping up.

Good job guys







thanks

Gyro


----------



## brower

@Gyro
Hum... so the 940BE on M2N32-SLI will work with 139.6w? Maybe this is what get my mobo so hot and power off? There is a way to "underclock" it on BIOS? (sorry, i'm completelly incompetent on BIOS/OC configs....)

I really don't care if my CPU lost some Mhz or performance... i really would love to work on computer without the big ventilator on it and without it shutting off everytime.

Thanks!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brower;14882186*
> @Gyro
> Hum... so the 940BE on M2N32-SLI will work with 139.6w? Maybe this is what get my mobo so hot and power off? There is a way to "underclock" it on BIOS? (sorry, i'm completelly incompetent on BIOS/OC configs....)
> 
> I really don't care if my CPU lost some Mhz or performance... i really would love to work on computer without the big ventilator on it and without it shutting off everytime.
> 
> Thanks!


Do you have the CPU set to AUTO in BIOS? If yes, then you MANUALly set the CPU multiplier there. that's probably the easiest.

But if you want something that gives you more control over the processors' power states, I will suggest something like PhemonMsrTweaker. You can control the CPU multiplier, Vcore, and Northbridge voltage. You can then use this tool to clamp the highest power state and voltages. It should allow you to find a sweet spot to run the machine at. I really do encourage you to find some 140mm case fans to add and blow onto the motherboard.

Whereabouts exactly are you located?


----------



## brower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;14884589*
> Do you have the CPU set to AUTO in BIOS? If yes, then you MANUALly set the CPU multiplier there. that's probably the easiest.
> 
> But if you want something that gives you more control over the processors' power states, I will suggest something like PhemonMsrTweaker. You can control the CPU multiplier, Vcore, and Northbridge voltage. You can then use this tool to clamp the highest power state and voltages. It should allow you to find a sweet spot to run the machine at. I really do encourage you to find some 140mm case fans to add and blow onto the motherboard.
> 
> Whereabouts exactly are you located?


Yeah, all auto because i just installed the BIOS 5002 again and set F5 (default values). I will try to set manually there to better stability!
Hahaha, i'm in north in Brazil ;P

I already have 3 140mm fans in case doing a nice air flow... i have a good cooler for processor, my cables are organized... i think the only way is to find a good config that can power down some thing on MOBO to prevent the SB to get overheating.

Thanks! Will try also the PhenomMsrTweaker!!!

Ok. i just tryed and loved it! For the first time i could lower the "Power" from 140w in HWMonitor by turning down the CPU VID.... the strange is that i set to 1.1875 but CPU-Z show core voltage 1.328... is the same thing?
Well.. i think that maybe the problem in my motherboar is that no matter how "manual" settings i set in BIOS, when using software it never shows the same... maybe a problem in "saving" settings in M2N32 and 940BE....
don't know how but with the PhenomMsrTweaker i think that it is saving someway..... let's see... i'm doing some stress test here without the "ventilator"... let's see if the computer shut down!


----------



## The Fryer

@brower:

you have a 940be running less than 1.350 vcore. the stock setting on mine is 1.350 and i have 2 of them, one in my m2n-sli deluxe and one in my sig rig. they both say the same thing, 140w and CPU VID1.3500 V. your temps are actuly cooler than mine most of the time. i idle at 42*C and under full load at 59*C, the thermal limit is 62*C, i say up your vcore to factory and see if it crashes on you again.


----------



## Gyro

Do you have the squirrel cage fan ?see pic.Mount that if you do,plug it into the chipset fan header.
I would mount a fan on the back side of the HD cage blowing back over the mb also.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## MRocha

Hey all, I can run a Phenom II 955, 965 or 970 in M2N-E? Are there any restrictions? I'll have to downclock CPU and vcore to reduce TDP?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MRocha;14888516*
> Hey all, I can run a Phenom II 955, 965 or 970 in M2N-E? Are there any restrictions? I'll have to downclock CPU and vcore to reduce TDP?


With bios 5001 and the nvtools it should work for any of those or AthlonII cpu's.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brower;14887214*
> Thanks! Will try also the PhenomMsrTweaker!!!
> 
> Ok. i just tryed and loved it! For the first time i could lower the "Power" from 140w in HWMonitor by turning down the CPU VID.... the strange is that i set to 1.1875 but CPU-Z show core voltage 1.328... is the same thing?
> Well.. i think that maybe the problem in my motherboar is that no matter how "manual" settings i set in BIOS, when using software it never shows the same... maybe a problem in "saving" settings in M2N32 and 940BE....
> don't know how but with the PhenomMsrTweaker i think that it is saving someway..... let's see... i'm doing some stress test here without the "ventilator"... let's see if the computer shut down!


Good for you.

Couple of additional points now that you're into this area because there are some things that are not obvious in the way the author setup this program to work.

First, make sure Cool n Quiet is disabled in BIOS, otherwise there will be conflict between the control programs. Besides this one item, everything else in BIOS can be left to Auto settings.

Next I would grab something like Core Temp and it's associated Windows 7 gadget if you have this OS and use it to monitor in real time the clock speed and the NB voltage. The monitor is dynamic so you will get real time feedback.

Take the rest of this with a grain of salt because this is how I use PMT with my 965BE. In some ways this is easier for me because the BIOS for this processor are set to default states, and I have full manual control of how to run it.

Next, set the the core multi and voltages you want. To start, you can try setting both voltages to 1.05 with 4x clocks for P0. Hit the refresh button to make sure the app interacts correctly with BIOS.

Now click the Service button. In here make sure to hit the Update button and click the check box to make the P-state setting permanent. If this works correctly, you will see the correct P-state value shown from the main window. Initially I would leave custom Cool n Quiet off here, and since you're only using one P state anyway this is safe.

If you see the NB VID set to 1.05, then you know PMT is working. Your clock speed should be set to 800MHz due to the 4X clock selection. While this may seem ridiculously slow, the computer is actually still usable for simple work.

Once you get these basic things working, you should be able to add more power states to bump the core multi up along with associated voltages as needed. When you have more than 1 P-state established, then you can turn on custom Cool n Quiet and watch the computer run through the power states on demand as a function of load.

In my case I run 4 P-states with the lowest being the 4X one.

Since Brasilians have a passion for F1 racing, I'm sure you will find a good setup without blowing your engine.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;14888098*
> I would mount a fan on the back side of the HD cage blowing back over the mb also.


Yes, this is exactly what I was trying to tell him to do. In fact I have 2 140mm fans setup this way. This setup is good enough to keep the 965BE at 34C in idle state with stock cooler. Granted I cheat a little by reducing processor speed and voltages too.

@brower. If you're unclear what we're talking about, I can post some pics.


----------



## brower

Ty you all for help!
About the fans.. i don't think this should resolve my problem, because even if i get the case open, if i don't put the ventilator direct to the mobo, it will shut down.

I'm trying to get the SB and NB "cooler", because i think that the SouthBridge is getting so hot that the system is shutting down to prevent the colapse.... is the only thing that gets hot here....

Some pics of the values of aps that i'm trying to get lower voltage to less hot (is this correct? lol)...


----------



## brower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;14888083*
> @brower:
> 
> you have a 940be running less than 1.350 vcore. the stock setting on mine is 1.350 and i have 2 of them, one in my m2n-sli deluxe and one in my sig rig. they both say the same thing, 140w and CPU VID1.3500 V. your temps are actuly cooler than mine most of the time. i idle at 42*C and under full load at 59*C, the thermal limit is 62*C, i say up your vcore to factory and see if it crashes on you again.


Hm... so i don't know what is happening to my system... it keeps shutting down... the only way to keep it running is if i keep a big ventilator on it... and i don't know why because all my temps are cooler than normal temps for my hardware.... even if the pc is on idle.. if i keep it quiet sometime it will poweroff (maybe in 1h or in 24hours) but will shutt off.... this is the most strange... if was just because high temp on some hardware, i could fix it... but all my temps are nice... =(


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brower;14896103*
> Hm... so i don't know what is happening to my system... it keeps shutting down... the only way to keep it running is if i keep a big ventilator on it... and i don't know why because all my temps are cooler than normal temps for my hardware.... even if the pc is on idle.. if i keep it quiet sometime it will poweroff (maybe in 1h or in 24hours) but will shutt off.... this is the most strange... if was just because high temp on some hardware, i could fix it... but all my temps are nice... =(


A few comments. The first one I'll defer to owners of the 940BE. Your Vcore seems a little low. Perhaps bumping that up to 1.33V might give you better stability.

Second, that CPU cooler is quite large. I don't know if you have the stock cooler and can try that especially if you're not going to bother with OC.

Lastly, placing a 140mm fan in front of the SB should give some relief there if you think that component is running hot. And if you do try the stock cooler, then you can place another 140mm fan in front of the CPU and memory and that should mimic what your big fan is doing. In my case, the fan sitting in front of the CPU is worth at least 3C as I found out when a cable inadvertently blocked rotation.


----------



## brower

I will try to put a FAN there







Let's see







ThankS! I already returned the vcore to the original (1,38v on the HWmonitor)...


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brower;14899682*
> I will try to put a FAN there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThankS! I already returned the vcore to the original (1,38v on the HWmonitor)...


i just noticed your pics, where is you psu fan located? it might be getting to hot if not getting enough air flow, also it looks dusty in there, i would suggest using compressed air and blow everything out.

all your temps are well within normal. i would take a good look at the psu. is it blowing out a lot of hot air?


----------



## The Fryer

i would also look at getting the case up higher as well. give the psu better airflow. in the pic it looks like the feet are off the case and it is sitting on the case it self, if that is true then it will be overheating your psu causing to many in stability issues. or you could flip the psu over so it draws air from in the case.


----------



## Valz

Hey guys, could you tell me if on the m2n32sli deluxe, using a phenom 980be and an ATI card, can i use the nvidia tune program in order to fix the 800Mhz problem?


----------



## brower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


i would also look at getting the case up higher as well. give the psu better airflow. in the pic it looks like the feet are off the case and it is sitting on the case it self, if that is true then it will be overheating your psu causing to many in stability issues. or you could flip the psu over so it draws air from in the case.


PSU is the power source unit? is in bottom..., it gets nice air flow... there is a space on the bottom of the case (it looks like is sitting on the case itself but no, the case have some "feet" that get a space for air flow.

The dust is because the big ventilator on the cpu 24hs a day.... but when the PC was clean i had the same problem of shutting down.

The psu i changed for a huntkey 450w and it keeps shutting down, so i managed to exclude some problem in psu...

There are 3 140mm fans... one in the front getting fresh air... on on the up back like and exaustor (getting the air out of the case) and one in the top also working to get the air out..... making a continuous air flow when the case is closed (and also an FAN 100mm on the case lateral cover getting the air out).

I'm really thinking that my processor have some problem... i will try to get my olf Athlon X2 64 4400+ and put again on the system to see of it get the same problem.... if no, so the problem is the CPU + MOBO...

Because i don't know what more i can use.... There is some app to monitore EVERYTHING on PC? Like all temperatures and all voltages and mantain a log?

Maybe i could get it on 24hs and see in the log what happened that my pc shutted off....


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valz*


Hey guys, could you tell me if on the m2n32sli deluxe, using a phenom 980be and an ATI card, can i use the nvidia tune program in order to fix the 800Mhz problem?


You've asked a similar question over the past several weeks. Do you have the hardware in hand now and need guidance? This thread has a number of references on how to set the clock multiplier on these X4 processors. Also if you have a little patience and are willing to try PhenomMsrTweaker, you can have full control of the power and speed settings in the CPU from within Windows.


----------



## Valz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;14903640*
> You've asked a similar question over the past several weeks. Do you have the hardware in hand now and need guidance? This thread has a number of references on how to set the clock multiplier on these X4 processors. Also if you have a little patience and are willing to try PhenomMsrTweaker, you can have full control of the power and speed settings in the CPU from within Windows.


Yes i have them in hand right now, its just that the guide says that it works with an nvidia graphics card and using the ntools.
How am i supposed to fix the 800Mhz with an ati card?
I got the 980be and 6850ati


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valz;14908601*
> Yes i have them in hand right now, its just that the guide says that it works with an nvidia graphics card and using the ntools.
> How am i supposed to fix the 800Mhz with an ati card?
> I got the 980be and 6850ati


The video card has nothing to do with setting the CPU frequency. The video card runs on a fixed speed interface (i.e. PCI-E 16x). Can you please take time to add your system details in the profile. For instance, are you running Windows 7?


----------



## Valz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


The video card has nothing to do with setting the CPU frequency. The video card runs on a fixed speed interface (i.e. PCI-E 16x). Can you please take time to add your system details in the profile. For instance, are you running Windows 7?


I wasnt referring to speed of the video card (pci-e), but to the known problem that when you put a phenom cpu on a m2n32-sli motherboard, that the core speed of each core is stuck to 800Mhz instead of .eg 3,7Ghz for the 980BE.

I read in the first page that a nvidia video card is needed and not an ati (or at least it wasnt testing with an ati).
Can i still use ntune tools without having a nvidia card in order to fix the multiplyer to 16x?

I have the 980be in its case and not sure if i should open it yet.

Thanks again for your help


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valz*


I wasnt referring to speed of the video card (pci-e), but to the known problem that when you put a phenom cpu on a m2n32-sli motherboard, that the core speed of each core is stuck to 800Mhz instead of .eg 3,7Ghz for the 980BE.

I read in the first page that a nvidia video card is needed and not an ati (or at least it wasnt testing with an ati).
Can i still use ntune tools without having a nvidia card in order to fix the multiplyer to 16x?

I have the 980be in its case and not sure if i should open it yet.

Thanks again for your help


With the one caveat I don't have a 980BE but rather a 965BE, these two should be equivalent for all intents and purposes. The instructions you are reading must be obsolete because I used an ATI X1900GT to get my processor working and it never had any problems or caused any problems.

Don't think of the cores as stuck at 800, but rather that the BIOS doesn't provide any native support for this processor to automatically detect and set the voltages and multiplier. The cores themselves are unlocked and any number of programs can manipulate these settings. It just so happens that Nvidia System Tools are a bit more temperamental because they insist on Windows power management set to high performance before exposing the multiplier settings. Whereas PhenonMsrTweaker can set the CPU multiplier straight away along with the voltages as I mentioned to you earlier.


----------



## Doba

Question.. back when I was OC'ing my new Quad with this board there was talk about as long as AMD keeps making chips with 125 Watt rating, there will always be a chance to make it work with this board.. well the FX-8170P 8 core is gonna be rated at 125 Watts.. what do you guys think?


----------



## Dale-C

Hmm good idea, but I don't think so. If I were going to get a BD CPU, I'd want to get a good mobo to go with it!


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dale-C;14946347*
> Hmm good idea, but I don't think so. If I were going to get a BD CPU, I'd want to get a good mobo to go with it!


Thats what I would do also but for ****s and giggles.. It might be possible

I just picked up my new Saphire 6950 2 Gb.. gonan put it in today... still running this board.. unfortunately its the version that doesnt unlock.. but I can OC the **** out of it which will be almost the same thing


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba;14945791*
> Question.. back when I was OC'ing my new Quad with this board there was talk about as long as AMD keeps making chips with 125 Watt rating, there will always be a chance to make it work with this board.. well the FX-8170P 8 core is gonna be rated at 125 Watts.. what do you guys think?


While wattage is important, that's not the overriding reason for the situation of being capped at 4 cores support on this board due to BIOS limitations.

There was talk at one point of someone trying a custom BIOS to see if 6 cores could be made to work, but I don't know if that ever panned out.


----------



## Rogerdoger45

Hi all I looked at most of this site for my answer have not found it so here is my question, I bought the m2n SLI Mb from a friend of mind with Gkill DDR 2 800 MHz and 2.8 GHz, Rev. C2, 95W, Socket AM3, Quad-Core, HDX925WFK4DGI. I am getting a AMD Processor model unknown I have beta bios 1804 I wanted to know if I could fix unknown issue with any other bios?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogerdoger45;14955949*
> Hi all I looked at most of this site for my answer have not found it so here is my question, I bought the m2n SLI Mb from a friend of mind with Gkill DDR 2 800 MHz and 2.8 GHz, Rev. C2, 95W, Socket AM3, Quad-Core, HDX925WFK4DGI. I am getting a AMD Processor model unknown I have beta bios 1804 I wanted to know if I could fix unknown issue with any other bios?


It looks like you have an M2N-sli deluxe,1804 bios is for those running 5xxx series ATI gfx cards(slow boot).
It should be the same as 5001 with the ATI fix.

Did you reset cmos by moving the jumper after installing the 925?
If cmos clear does not fix the problem try bios 5001,remember to reset cmos after flashing.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Hi. I asked this once, got an answer from Fryer, and now I'm asking again.

I want to SLI this board before I retire it. I have an EVGA GTX 460 SE as you can see in sig. I'm waiting for Newegg to make this available for sale again so I can get another, but in the mean time they have a refurb of a non SE EVGA GTX 460 card that is virtually identical to mine but with some minor speed and processor cores differences.

This would not work, right?


----------



## johnny333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brower;14902131*
> PSU is the power source unit? is in bottom..., it gets nice air flow... there is a space on the bottom of the case (it looks like is sitting on the case itself but no, the case have some "feet" that get a space for air flow.
> 
> The dust is because the big ventilator on the cpu 24hs a day.... but when the PC was clean i had the same problem of shutting down.
> 
> The psu i changed for a huntkey 450w and it keeps shutting down, so i managed to exclude some problem in psu...
> 
> There are 3 140mm fans... one in the front getting fresh air... on on the up back like and exaustor (getting the air out of the case) and one in the top also working to get the air out..... making a continuous air flow when the case is closed (and also an FAN 100mm on the case lateral cover getting the air out).
> 
> I'm really thinking that my processor have some problem... i will try to get my olf Athlon X2 64 4400+ and put again on the system to see of it get the same problem.... if no, so the problem is the CPU + MOBO...
> 
> Because i don't know what more i can use.... There is some app to monitore EVERYTHING on PC? Like all temperatures and all voltages and mantain a log?
> 
> Maybe i could get it on 24hs and see in the log what happened that my pc shutted off....


I think I would try a good 650 watt power supply. When you tried the 450 watt I don't think that would have worked as a goo test the power supply or if you have a good power supply tester one that puts a load on it to test the 600 one.
Good luck and God Bless Johnny65++


----------



## Rogerdoger45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


It looks like you have an M2N-sli deluxe,1804 bios is for those running 5xxx series ATI gfx cards(slow boot).
It should be the same as 5001 with the ATI fix.

Did you reset cmos by moving the jumper after installing the 925?
If cmos clear does not fix the problem try bios 5001,remember to reset cmos after flashing.

Good luck

Gyro


Thanks Gyro flashing bios 5001 worked still having lock ups on black ops thought this would fix it.


----------



## Gyro

Can you post the total sys specs for the M2N rig.

Gyro


----------



## Rogerdoger45

M2N SLi DELUXE MB
AMD Phenom II X4 925 CPU
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST3500320AS 500GB 7200 R
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty P
PC Power & Cooling S75QB 750W ATX12V / EPS12V
XFX HD-585X-ZAFC Radeon HD 5850 1GB
Memory G skill f2-6400cl4-2gbpi-b
Thermaltake Armor+MX VH8000BWS Black Aluminum
Win 7 ulta



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Hi. I asked this once, got an answer from Fryer, and now I'm asking again.

I want to SLI this board before I retire it. I have an EVGA GTX 460 SE as you can see in sig. I'm waiting for Newegg to make this available for sale again so I can get another, but in the mean time they have a refurb of a non SE EVGA GTX 460 card that is virtually identical to mine but with some minor speed and processor cores differences.

This would not work, right?


hey bud. as long as they are the same core/gpu they will work fine. if one is faster it will downclock to match the slower card, to fix that you simply oc them both to where you want them.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


hey bud. as long as they are the same core/gpu they will work fine. if one is faster it will downclock to match the slower card, to fix that you simply oc them both to where you want them.


Thank you, my friend!

This will be the last official upgrade for my M2N32. <sniff> The board has been a good friend and I will be sorry to retire it. At least I will get a little time experiencing SLI, which was one of the reasons I bought the board for my son 5 years ago, but he never was too interested in pushing the machine in this way.

Dr. Swizz, on your advice, I'm running the PCI-E ports at 110MHz now. No issues to report.

BTW, in the interim I upgraded my SSD to a Vertex 3 120G. No change in performance, but not that was expecting any as the board's host controller and lack of AHCI are the limiting factors. But it was good to be able to see Microsoft image recovery work flawlessly and I got the system up and running in less than an hour.


----------



## dalastbmills

Hate to jump in in the middle of this conversation, but I have a question regarding this work around. I took my sig rig and put it in a different case and put a clean installation of xp x86 (too many issues trying to get 7 64 bit up not enough time). The only difference is I have a radeon 5830 extreme instead of my GTX installed. Is it possible to work this workaround without a nvidia card installed? I get the "no nvidia display driver detected" popup.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogerdoger45;14962093*
> M2N SLi DELUXE MB
> AMD Phenom II X4 925 CPU
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST3500320AS 500GB 7200 R
> Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty P
> PC Power & Cooling S75QB 750W ATX12V / EPS12V
> XFX HD-585X-ZAFC Radeon HD 5850 1GB
> Memory G skill f2-6400cl4-2gbpi-b
> Thermaltake Armor+MX VH8000BWS Black Aluminum
> Win 7 ulta
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Well that's enough to run it ok,could be the game,i got tired of all the bsod I had with BO and stopped playing it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills;14963605*
> Hate to jump in in the middle of this conversation, but I have a question regarding this work around. I took my sig rig and put it in a different case and put a clean installation of xp x86 (too many issues trying to get 7 64 bit up not enough time). The only difference is I have a radeon 5830 extreme instead of my GTX installed. Is it possible to work this workaround without a nvidia card installed? I get the "no nvidia display driver detected" popup.


Try Pheonmmsrtweaker,http://www.overclock.net/14888668-post9088.html

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## The Fryer

@Rogerdoger45 if your running the newest driver for your ati card that could be an issue. i had to use the 10.9 drivers for it to work right on my m2n-sli deluxe.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;14962872*
> Thank you, my friend!
> 
> This will be the last official upgrade for my M2N32. The board has been a good friend and I will be sorry to retire it. At least I will get a little time experiencing SLI, which was one of the reasons I bought the board for my son 5 years ago, but he never was too interested in pushing the machine in this way.
> 
> Dr. Swizz, on your advice, I'm running the PCI-E ports at 110MHz now. No issues to report.
> 
> BTW, in the interim I upgraded my SSD to a Vertex 3 120G. No change in performance, but not that was expecting any as the board's host controller and lack of AHCI are the limiting factors. But it was good to be able to see Microsoft image recovery work flawlessly and I got the system up and running in less than an hour.


AHCI support was only on the m2n-sli deluxe i think. i know mine has it, how ever i haven't been using my board as the Ethernet ports stopped working. i think you will be happy with sli. i loved it when i got it to work right. i was running my pci-e at 107 becuse i had issues with some games above that.

you will have to oc your fsb and not the multi to get most of the sli performance though if i remember right you liked the fsb oc better anyways.


----------



## Rogerdoger45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;14966857*
> @Rogerdoger45 if your running the newest driver for your ati card that could be an issue. i had to use the 10.9 drivers for it to work right on my m2n-sli deluxe.


I will try that fryer. Gyro that is why I bought this system thinking it would guess not


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;14966902*
> AHCI support was only on the m2n-sli deluxe i think. i know mine has it, how ever i haven't been using my board as the Ethernet ports stopped working. i think you will be happy with sli. i loved it when i got it to work right. i was running my pci-e at 107 becuse i had issues with some games above that.
> 
> you will have to oc your fsb and not the multi to get most of the sli performance though if i remember right you liked the fsb oc better anyways.


Given that just about any mid-priced or higher motherboard sold now supports SLI, it is standard fare, so I'll be able to easily lift and move this over to the next system. That's part of my simpleton logic. Besides, this has been teasing me forever, one lonely unused slot...

When it comes to OC, i suppose I'm as greedy as anyone else that wants to squeeze the most of their system. Increasing the FSB IMHO was a major step in overall performance, and getting there took some time, so I can understand why some may only want to play with just the CPU multi. Right now the system has 3 different areas overclocked, 4 if you count RAM which is really only moderately tweaked.

The BIOS calls them:

CPU Frequency (default 200, mine set at 250)
PCIEX16 Clocks (default 100, mine set at 110)
CPU Multiplier (3.4GHz is stock but running up at 3.8GHz)
DRAM Frequency (default is 800MHz, but running at 832MHz
As for the SLI performance itself, I'm actually not sure what to expect. If there's some good way to check it (other than WEI), I'd like to hear about it.


----------



## Gyro

3Dmark http://www.overclock.net/downloads/9...mark-11-a.html or vantage http://www.overclock.net/downloads/5...k-vantage.html for benching.

I had 9800gt's sli'd for quite a while,one good thing is the 3 slot spacing,but you will get higher in case temps,but the performance boast is worth every degree









Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


3Dmark http://www.overclock.net/downloads/9...mark-11-a.html or vantage http://www.overclock.net/downloads/5...k-vantage.html for benching.

I had 9800gt's sli'd for quite a while,one good thing is the 3 slot spacing,but you will get higher in case temps,but the performance boast is worth every degree









Gyro


Right, forgot about those. I'm not so focused on numbers as I am on being able to run the more graphic intensive games turned to high. But I will run the benchmarks to just to see what they say. I recall when Crisis came out how it brought so many PCs to their knees. I decided to fire that game up today and the one 460 I have doesn't seem to break a sweat.

As for the case temps getting high, I can see that being a problem, but then again the case the M2N32 is in now wasn't one really built for the type of application I'm hitting it with now. And so the case sits on its side and will run with side panel off so that heat can escape more easily. As I've posted numerous times, I'm running 2x140mm fans inside the case now blowing on the board. They really help a lot. FWIW, this GTX 460 I have runs much cooler than the previous ATI X1900GT.

My next purchase will be a new case, AM3+ board and DDR3 memory to take the hardware I have to the next level. The new board will most likely use the latest AMD chipset. Something I can be sure plays nice with my Vertex 3 SSD.

BTW, do you think running a second GPU will cause me any overclocking issues, perhaps the PCI clocks? Also, do you think clearing the CMOS is something that needs to be done?


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;14973281*
> Right, forgot about those. I'm not so focused on numbers as I am on being able to run the more graphic intensive games turned to high. But I will run the benchmarks to just to see what they say. I recall when Crisis came out how it brought so many PCs to their knees. I decided to fire that game up today and the one 460 I have doesn't seem to break a sweat.
> 
> As for the case temps getting high, I can see that being a problem, but then again the case the M2N32 is in now wasn't one really built for the type of application I'm hitting it with now. And so the case sits on its side and will run with side panel off so that heat can escape more easily. As I've posted numerous times, I'm running 2x140mm fans inside the case now blowing on the board. They really help a lot. FWIW, this GTX 460 I have runs much cooler than the previous ATI X1900GT.
> 
> My next purchase will be a new case, AM3+ board and DDR3 memory to take the hardware I have to the next level. The new board will most likely use the latest AMD chipset. Something I can be sure plays nice with my Vertex 3 SSD.
> 
> BTW, do you think running a second GPU will cause me any overclocking issues, perhaps the PCI clocks? Also, do you think clearing the CMOS is something that needs to be done?


I dont think sli will cause any problems as long as your psu is not maxed out and the voltage stays stable. mine did get hotter, only about 3*C but i was in a custom case with a fan blowing between them. but as long as you have decent air flow i dont see any problems.

i did notice when running sli you can run games a lot higher. my 9800gt was running black ops on med settings, with the sli i could max it out except for AA i could only run up to 4x. i noticed big improvements in games like grid and dirt though.

Am3 setups are nice. i have a low end am3 setup at work and it blows my 940be out the water on load times, boot, and tasking. cant say anything about gaming because it is on on board vid and aftermarket card.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;14976654*
> I dont think sli will cause any problems as long as your psu is not maxed out and the voltage stays stable. mine did get hotter, only about 3*C but i was in a custom case with a fan blowing between them. but as long as you have decent air flow i dont see any problems.


One of the 140mm fans will be blowing between the two cards, so yes I expect that to help. I'll let you know once it's all setup. I should get the card by Wed. FWIW, with the case closed, the CPU core temp is about 2C difference. 33C vs 35C. Keep in mind I'm using PMT's cool 'n quiet feature, so the processor is only running at 1GHz at idle. When the new build happens, I need to add a proper cooler too now that I think about it because I don't really want to go mucking with the backside of the mainboard once I get everything together.
Quote:


> i did notice when running sli you can run games a lot higher. my 9800gt was running black ops on med settings, with the sli i could max it out except for AA i could only run up to 4x. i noticed big improvements in games like grid and dirt though.


Can you recommend any newer games that will tax a SLI setup?
Quote:


> Am3 setups are nice. i have a low end am3 setup at work and it blows my 940be out the water on load times, boot, and tasking. cant say anything about gaming because it is on on board vid and aftermarket card.


Mind you I'm not trying to spend your money, but a good SSD even in an old AM2 board like M2Ns will make a marked difference in those items you mention. I can get the desktop up in 17 seconds.

I just got my son's Rampage III extreme finally working in AHCI mode and while I can tell his system is faster than mine, I don't really feel the difference is all that much. His system isn't overclocked though and mine is.


----------



## Doba

Well Ive got issues that are pissing me off big time

installed Windows7 on another HD, so I have a dual boot Win7 and WinXP... in XP everything is still ok with my CPU overclock but not in Win7

I remember to run Nvidia Control Panel to unlock all 4 cores but NCP in win7 all though same version does not have Core1 core2 core3 core4 setting to set that... also cant control the CPU multiplier.. it auto sets to 21.5x only thing I can actually controll is the HT bus.. but even after I apply.. it just doesnt...

cpuz stays the same showing me my awesome core speed of 804.1MHz !!


----------



## Slink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba;14983851*
> Well Ive got issues that are pissing me off big time
> 
> installed Windows7 on another HD, so I have a dual boot Win7 and WinXP... in XP everything is still ok with my CPU overclock but not in Win7
> 
> I remember to run Nvidia Control Panel to unlock all 4 cores but NCP in win7 all though same version does not have Core1 core2 core3 core4 setting to set that... also cant control the CPU multiplier.. it auto sets to 21.5x only thing I can actually controll is the HT bus.. but even after I apply.. it just doesnt...
> 
> cpuz stays the same showing me my awesome core speed of 804.1MHz !!


I JUST finally installed W7. Did you remember to select "high performance" mode in your Windows "power options"?


----------



## Doba

Ahh found the performance option.. thanks for the tip


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba;14983916*
> im so new to this win7 stuff... where is this power option? I have no idea if its in performance mode
> 
> its frustrating because in one OS Nvidia CP allows me to unlock cores and multiplier and in Win7 it does not.. yet the same version !! ummm OK


The OS' are not that different really in this area. Power Options is one of the selections in Windows Control Panel under System and Security if you don't have Control Panel set to automatically menu expand. I highly doubt you're running High Performance as Nvidia Control Panel is very forceful of this being the case to expose the CPU multi selector.

Whereas PhenomMsrTweaker doesn't care at all. Remember you can control, in addition to the CPU multi, Vcore and NorthBridge voltage as a function of CPU multi, so you can create a Cool 'n Quiet function from within this tool. Greener.


----------



## Doba

yeah I found the high performance mode It did unlock the cores and now NCP is fully functional again.. im OC again.. however It doesnt seem to ask me "keep these settings everytime windows restarts"


----------



## gr8sho

Okay, but you can manually save the profile and it you be able to set it to be the default choice when the OS boots up.


----------



## Doba

problem was I was clicking "Save" then just "x" the program and that doesnt work.. it doesnt ask to save that way.. you actually have to go "File, exit" then it asks.. so im good


----------



## Slink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba;14984440*
> yeah I found the high performance mode It did unlock the cores and now NCP is fully functional again.. im OC again.. however It doesnt seem to ask me "keep these settings everytime windows restarts"


Yeah, in nVidia control, you have to create a rule under "profile policies" to load the profile every time windows starts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;14984351*
> The OS' are not that different really in this area. Power Options is one of the selections in Windows Control Panel under System and Security if you don't have Control Panel set to automatically menu expand. I highly doubt you're running High Performance as Nvidia Control Panel is very forceful of this being the case to expose the CPU multi selector.
> 
> Whereas PhenomMsrTweaker doesn't care at all. Remember you can control, in addition to the CPU multi, Vcore and NorthBridge voltage as a function of CPU multi, so you can create a Cool 'n Quiet function from within this tool. Greener.


What's this? A better way to manipulate the multipliers? A greener way to set speeds?







I've been absent! In what ways is excess power wasted in Windows' "performance mode"? AFAIK, for a desktop computer, one of the only things it does is (by default) set the go-to-standby time to 4 hours, iirc.


----------



## hammerhead300

Got my 965 BE up and running!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


What's this? A better way to manipulate the multipliers? A greener way to set speeds?







I've been absent! In what ways is excess power wasted in Windows' "performance mode"? AFAIK, for a desktop computer, one of the only things it does is (by default) set the go-to-standby time to 4 hours, iirc.


With our C3 processors not being supported by BIOS correctly, we can't use the Cool 'n Quiet function given to us by AMD. If you recall how that used to work, it showed the processor speed varying from 1GHz in my case up to 2.2GHz on the old X2 4200+. I don't recall if it played with voltages, possibly did.

When I got my 965BE, even though the clocks are able to be set with Nvidia System Tools, Windows power management doesn't touch things like Vcore and northbridge voltage. So my idle temps would hover around 43C depending on ambient. This is because in order to allow the higher CPU multiplier to work, you set and peg the needed voltages up at the high range even when you're not using the CPU in hard work mode. This situation will consume more energy even when the computer is idle. The energy usage is higher if you overclock the FSB. And let's be honest, what's the fun of owning a jewel like this if you're not going to overclock the FSB?

What PMT does is allow for more power management by only supplying enough power to the system as is needed for the frequency you are going to operate it at. In terms of real world usage, my core temps dropped 10C at idle to 33C, all due to lower power consumption.

Now this may sound dull and drab, but when I play my PC games and I need full power, the system lights up just fine! It's pretty cool that PMT can dynamically manipulate the machine state registers (MSR) from within the operating system.


----------



## Gyro

I use PMT for C&Q on my M2N32 x3 720,works a treat.
And that it works for x4 9xx cpu's makes it ideal for those running ATI gfx cards.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;14992663*
> I use PMT for C&Q on my M2N32 x3 720,works a treat.
> And that it works for x4 9xx cpu's makes it ideal for those running ATI gfx cards.
> 
> Gyro


It was your suggestion, Gyro, that got me into using PMT (Phenom MSR Tweaker). For some reason, I was not successful initially attempting to get this to work. I suppose in hindsight, as small as this app is, it can be intimidating to try.

So for those on the fence about PMT and have one of these _not so fully supported_ processors, hopefully you will take some more time and consider trying this out as a simpler means to control your CPU.

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## Doba

PMT .. this is new to me, would this replace Nvidia CP? I was just wondering why doesnt AMD make something to control my CPU rather than using Nvidia .. thats just odd

Im gonna have to look into it anyways.. can PMT control Vcore or still only BIOS


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doba*


PMT .. this is new to me, would this replace Nvidia CP? I was just wondering why doesnt AMD make something to control my CPU rather than using Nvidia .. thats just odd

Im gonna have to look into it anyways.. can PMT control Vcore or still only BIOS


There are lots of reasons. You're in mixed vendor, mixed technology world. Nvidia is offering an assist, but anyone wanting to have a go a modifying the MSR apparently could do so. You could more accurately point the question to ASUSTek, but why would they want to spend another dime on a 6 year old board?

Be thankful you have PMT.

Spend a little time and look back over the past week on this topic. Gyro even did the courtesy of giving a link back to detailed post I created on how to get PMT working. Or just google phenommsrtweaker and have a go at it from the sourcing website.


----------



## The Fryer

actually they make AMD overdrive, but you got to have the right chip-set for it to even work. the m2n series has the wrong chip-set though.


----------



## gr8sho

I'm curious about some opinions on the topic of monitors, so this is a little OT. What size is big enough to game on. For instance, is a 32" 1080p monitor big enough or is that really too big for an 8x12 size room? I'm finding my 19" Samsung, while an excellent monitor, is a bit on the small size to play a game like Crysis.


----------



## Doba

I left the M2N32 Family after a LOT of good years.. I just got back with a few goodies.. one including an Asus M5A97 EVO AM3+ mobo

so Im off to check out posts on that mobo .. hopefully the help there was as good as the help here !!


----------



## hammerhead300

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


I'm curious about some opinions on the topic of monitors, so this is a little OT. What size is big enough to game on. For instance, is a 32" 1080p monitor big enough or is that really too big for an 8x12 size room? I'm finding my 19" Samsung, while an excellent monitor, is a bit on the small size to play a game like Crysis.


I'm fairly happy with my 20", but I sit right in front of it. I'd like to either get at least a 24", or buy a big screen LCD TV, get a wireless mouse/keyboard, and use it for dual duty. If you're looking at the monitor like you'd look at a regular TV, I'd think a 32" would be about perfect, but if you're up close it seems like it'd be overkill.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerhead300;15014996*
> I'm fairly happy with my 20", but I sit right in front of it. I'd like to either get at least a 24", or buy a big screen LCD TV, get a wireless mouse/keyboard, and use it for dual duty. If you're looking at the monitor like you'd look at a regular TV, I'd think a 32" would be about perfect, but if you're up close it seems like it'd be overkill.


That's exactly what I'm trying to figure out. What's big enough but not too big to get proper immersion experience in a good PC game.


----------



## bru_05

I had one of these once. Sadly it blew up and burnt my sound card to a crisp and part of my gfx card.

I want to be in a club :'(


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;15017180*
> That's exactly what I'm trying to figure out. What's big enough but not too big to get proper immersion experience in a good PC game.


I like my 22",not to big not to small.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bru_05;15017220*
> I had one of these once. Sadly it blew up and burnt my sound card to a crisp and part of my gfx card.
> 
> I want to be in a club :'(


Sorry to here that.

There is a club for your MB amd-asrock-extreme-series-motherboard-club.html

Gyro


----------



## dalastbmills

So I moved my sig rig (for the most part) to a new case. I have the m2n board with the 955 and I installed a clean win7 64 on a new hard drive and when I install the performance tool, It doesn't allow me to modify the CPU multiplier. I can modify everything else, HT, graphics cards, RAM, just not the CPU multiplier. Any suggestion?

I originally tried to to this trick with an AMD card and that failed, so I tried to run an AMD card alongside an NVIDIA so I could access the NVidia Control Panel. I am probably going to reinstall win7.


----------



## Gyro

Windows power options set to performance?

Gyro


----------



## dalastbmills

Can I have your babies?

That fixed it! I knew I was missing something. Thanks again!


----------



## cesarlalp

First: thank for read my problem and plaese helme.
Second: Sorry my inglish is not good, them i use google...tralator..
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Por favor, pueden ayudarme. Estoy por comprar y Quiero ponerle PH II x4-955 en mi placa madre M2N32 SLI DELUXE WIFI, mi BIOS ahora es Ver.1004 original,
Por favor, yo conozco algo de computadoras ,pero hace mucho tiempo no hago esto.

* Ees necesario el cambio de BIOS?, cual version me recomiendan?.

Mi configuracion actual es M2N32 SLI DELUXE WIFI + athlon 64 x2 3800+, ram 512*2 800Mhz dualchannel GSkill,1 hd 160 gb , 1 hd 640gb, VGS XFX 250GTS, ProwerSupply 520watt, pienso que no son reales, seran 500w reales. LG19" LR1900r 4ms.

No quiero, hacer overcloking, por que mi powerSupply creo que no lo soportara, por eso quiero dejar el micro sin forzar(no forzado, solo Mhz originales ) (En otro momento pondre otro Powersuplly de 650w/700w , and ram de Drr2 1066).

Pero Ahora necesito que me digan como hago, y me guien, como sacar mi 3800+ y poner el PHENOM2 x4-955 de 3.2mhz y que funciones correctamente en mi placa madre en WxpSp3 and W7(32 o 64, cual recomiendan, recuerden tengo 1gb(512*2)).

Pueden decirme los pasos, el software necesario y como hacerlo.
*PhenomII x4 3.2Ghz is 125w,NO?..
Entonces, la M2N32 SLI DELUXE WIFI puede soportar un procesador de 125Watt? seguro?
Como Este: 
http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/...ck-edition-_JM

EN ENGLIHS google traslator

Escribe texto o la direcciÃ³n de un sitio web, o bien, traduce un documento.
Cancelar
traducciÃ³n del espaÃ±ol al inglÃ©s
Please can help me. I go to Buy and I want to put PH II x4-955 in my motherboard M2N32 SLI DELUXE WIFI, my original BIOS is now Ver.1004,
Please, I know something about computers, but long ago I do not do this.

* Ees necessary to change the BIOS?, Which version do you recommend?.

My current setup is M2N32 SLI DELUXE WIFI + athlon 64 x2 3800 +, 512 * 2 800Mhz RAM GSkill dualchannel, 1 160 gb hd, 1 640GB HD, XFX 250GTS VGS, ProwerSupply 520watt, I think there are real, 500w will be real. LG19 "LR1900r 4ms.

I do not want, do overclocking, because I think my powersupply not bear, so I want to leave the bus without forcing (not forced, only original Mhz) (On another occasion I will put another Powersuplly of 650w/700w, and ram Drr2 1066) .

But now I need to tell me as I do, and guide me, how to get my 3800 + and put the PHENOM2 x4-955 of 3.2mhz and functions properly on my motherboard WxpSp3 and W7 (32 or 64, which recommended, remember I have 1GB (512 * 2)).

Can you tell me the steps, the necessary software and how.
*PhenomII x4 3.2Ghz is 125w,NO?..
Them, the M2N32 SLI DELUXE WIFI CAN SUPPORT A PROCESSOR OF 125Watt?Sure?

Like this.
http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/...ck-edition-_JM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Que hay con el "cool and quiet"? eneable or disable


----------



## cesarlalp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigJohn44*


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi W.O.T.,

Sounds like you are having difficulties getting all four cores unlocked on the 955be. First, if you use the M2N32 mobo with the 955be processor, you must use overclocking software to unlock its four cores. This mobo does work with the 955be but you must help it since technically, it was designed to work with dual (2) core processors, not three and four core processors which fall into the AM3 family. The M2N32 works great with the 940be processor because that cpu (again technically) is not an AM3 but is an AM2-plus. Anyway, enough babble.

Here's what you have to do to make it work. First, download the latest nVidia video driver for your 8800's (ver 191.07). The chipset on your mobo is nVidia as are your video cards. Once you install the latest video driver, it will automatically create the NVIDIA Control Panel which allows you to adjust monitor resolutions, sli, etc. Also download the NVIDIA System Tool Version 6.05---its about 85.4mbs. Install this program. The system tool software contains a program called the Performance Tool and it will integrate itself into the NVIDIA Control Panel. Open the control panel and you will see the menu selection for the performance tool. Click on it and it'll ask you to agree to not hold nvidia accountable, etc, etc. Agree and the performance feature will be available.

When you open the Control Panel you will have four selections (CPU, Motherboard, Memory and Video Card). Click on the CPU section at the top and you will find several adjustments for the cpu, to include dropdown selections for the four cores. Select the appropriate multiplier for each core (they should all be the same multiplier value). One thing to note here is you must set the highest multiplier level you want to use in the bios first---otherwise, the core settings in the Performance Tool only permit what was set in the bios (for example, if you set 16x in the bios, then up to 16x will be available in the performance tool---17x, 17.5x, 18x, 18.5x, etc). Click apply and it will adjust your cpu clock speeds. CPU-Z and all of the other measuring tools will now recognize all four cores and will give you the correct clock speeds.

The NVIDIA System Tool Ver 6.05 is the best tool that I found for unlocking the cores on the 955be with the M2N32 mobo. One other very important thing you must do is increase your CPU voltage to at least 1.35v, otherwise, your system will be unstable.

I also strongly suggest that you closely monitor temps for both the cpu and the north/southbridges since increasing core speeds will also increase temps throughout the mobo.

N2Gaming gave you a link to my last forum post which pretty much says the same as the above. You can find it on Page #327 of the posts. Please let me know how things go---I might be able to suggest a couple of additional things to check. I am pretty sure if you follow the above instructions, it will work. Regards.

BigJohn44



Hello, in this post say
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ml#post6936062

"Obviously my overclocking is not optimized as I only use a FSB of 200MHZ. I also upped the CPU voltage to 1.3v for the validation."

HOW is a good optimisation?.
You can helpme please pleasein my post
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...2-sli-915.html

Page 915.
I Need help.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*


First: thank for read my problem and plaese helme.
Second: Sorry my inglish is not good, them i use google...tralator..
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Please can help me. I go to Buy and I want to put PH II x4-955 in my motherboard M2N32 SLI DELUXE WIFI, my original BIOS is now Ver.1004,
Please, I know something about computers, but long ago I do not do this.

* Ees necessary to change the BIOS?, Which version do you recommend?.


A good rule of thumb with these systems is to run the latest available BIOS from Asus website. For the M2N32, it is 5002. When you deal with this topic, especially since it appears you've never done this, I would use the utility embedded in the BIOS to perform the update and use a USB thumb drive of floppy diskette if you have one of those. After you update the BIOS, perform a Clear CMOS using the jumper. Described in the manual and can be downloaded from Asus support website.

Quote:



My current setup is M2N32 SLI DELUXE WIFI + athlon 64 x2 3800 +, 512 * 2 800Mhz RAM GSkill dualchannel, 1 160 gb hd, 1 640GB HD, XFX 250GTS VGS, ProwerSupply 520watt, I think there are real, 500w will be real. LG19 "LR1900r 4ms.

I do not want, do overclocking, because I think my powersupply not bear, so I want to leave the bus without forcing (not forced, only original Mhz) (On another occasion I will put another Powersuplly of 650w/700w, and ram Drr2 1066) .


Sure, don't worry about overclocking at the moment, that's fine. One step at a time.

Quote:



But now I need to tell me as I do, and guide me, how to get my 3800 + and put the PHENOM2 x4-955 of 3.2mhz and functions properly on my motherboard WxpSp3 and W7 (32 or 64, which recommended, remember I have 1GB (512 * 2)).

Can you tell me the steps, the necessary software and how.
*PhenomII x4 3.2Ghz is 125w,NO?..
Them, the M2N32 SLI DELUXE WIFI CAN SUPPORT A PROCESSOR OF 125Watt?Sure?

Like this.
http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/...ck-edition-_JM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Que hay con el "cool and quiet"? eneable or disable


I disable Cool 'n Quiet in BIOS. I further add that I disable all features in BIOS I don't use.

You found the original post describing how to set the CPU multiplier. Whether you use Windows XP or Windows 7 32-bit, either work with 1GB of system RAM, you will need to set Power Options to High Performance when you want to set the CPU multiplier. This is crucial because if you fail to perform this step, Nvidia System Tools (NST) will not expose the controls to set the CPU multiplier. This is despite setting the CPU overclocking control to manual and setting the multiplier there. All this does is to allow the NST to set the multiplier from within Windows. Setting Vcore to around 1.35V in BIOS is also crucial.

An alternate and in my opinion an easier method is also available using PhenomMSRTweaker. If you search for posts by my username within the past few months, you should find a rather detailed post explaining how do perform this procedure. The MSR part of the name stands for Machine State Register and this nifty little application will allow you to set the CPU multiplier and Vcore voltage directly from within Windows. Minimal settings are required in BIOS. You will also have the option to implement a Cool 'n Quiet setup as well.

The Phenom X4 955BE is a fine choice, so don't worry about that. You will be happy with the step up in performance.

As for overclocking the FSB, that will not pose any concerns with your power supply when you decide you are ready to do this. I was running OC on FSB with a 450W Antec power supply at one point using an ATI X1900GT back a year ago. Doing this FSB OC will also result in a noticeable step in performance.

Good luck and please post back your results.


----------



## gr8sho

I finally got my second GPU card and the machine is now happily running in SLI mode. Some quick observations.

Temperatures don't seem to be all that different either with the case open or closed, but I know the extra card is throwing more heat. I can only conclude the cooling measures I have in place are able to keep up.
I can't really see any performance changes from seat of the pants perspective. WEI did not go up as I had thought might be the case.
I bumped the clocks up on the 460SE to match the regular 460 Nvidia control panel, and there are no issues.
I haven't benchmarked the system yet but will do so because I really need to be able to see a measured difference in some spec.

To run in SLI and take advantage of it is just plug and play, right? There isn't something I have to turn on to make it work is the question.

I have no reason to believe my 965BE is starving the GPU cards since the CPU cores are not running anywhere near max during gaming. If anyone is running their M2N32 this way and has their own feedback on this, I'd appreciate hearing from you.


----------



## gr8sho

Hmmm, this is not good. GPUZ is telling me that NVIDIA SLI is not enabled.

Is it possible that the cards not being an exact matching pair is causing this issue. Anyone have suggestions on how to work around this?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Hmmm, this is not good. GPUZ is telling me that NVIDIA SLI is not enabled.

Is it possible that the cards not being an exact matching pair is causing this issue. Anyone have suggestions on how to work around this?


 First and foremost make sure you are using the SLI Bridge between the two cards , Check. Then go into the NV Control Pan and select SLI in the list. It may require a reboot to get full SLI support after this.

Good Luck,

N2G

I don't know but it might be possible that the two cards you have are not sli compatable w/ea other. I don't see why they would not be. Most of the time when you have a SLI-able system and just after installing the 2nd/3rd or 4sli card the system will useually tell you that you now have a system capable of SLI in the lower right portion of your Taskbar "providing you run windows w/your taskbar w/default settings"


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


First and foremost make sure you are using the SLI Bridge between the two cards , Check. Then go into the NV Control Pan and select SLI in the list. It may require a reboot to get full SLI support after this.

Good Luck,

N2G

I don't know but it might be possible that the two cards you have are not sli compatable w/ea other. I don't see why they would not be. Most of the time when you have a SLI-able system and just after installing the 2nd/3rd or 4sli card the system will useually tell you that you now have a system capable of SLI in the lower right portion of your Taskbar "providing you run windows w/your taskbar w/default settings"


One is a 460 proper and the other is a 460SE. Physically identical. The only difference is the clock speed for which I can have NCP compensate.

I am using an Asus branded SLI cable.

NCP does not show me anywhere I can tell it to set SLI on.


----------



## cesarlalp

please sorry, i have 2 turnoff alectrical and 1 problem with my connection, i write this 4 tiemes.

Quote:



A good rule of thumb with these systems is to run the latest available BIOS from Asus website. For the M2N32, it is 5002. When you deal with this topic, especially since it appears you've never done this, I would use the utility embedded in the BIOS to perform the update and use a USB thumb drive of floppy diskette if you have one of those. After you update the BIOS, perform a Clear CMOS using the jumper. Described in the manual and can be downloaded from Asus support website.


i have 1 penddriver usb,but hwere is "utility embedded in the BIOS" in bios or you say adwareflash or some like this.

Quote:



Sure, don't worry about overclocking at the moment, that's fine. One step at a time.


*but without the overclocking. how is speed or Ghz of processor?

*For moment i use Wxp sp3, but in future i wanna install or have "3" S.Operatives,(wxp,w7,ubuntu).in HD1 xp(160gb) and in HD2(640gb) (w7,ubuntu), my question is , i need install "NvidiaSTolls6.05/6.06" in each S.operative?in..xp and w7 and +...yes or no?

*In Ubuntu how i do it?

*You what recommended me, for moment i have 1gb.., and i think "W7 32bit" is ok for task common, www and more simple working, but no for "play the games" because i see all games need 2GB minimun for play in "w7 32", what you say/recommended, i install wxp+w7 32+ubuntu or wait for have more ram for can "w7 64" directly?

*i can install w7.32 and in other moment overwrite with w7.64?

*when i have installed Ph2 955/965 i can chane my ram, now is 800mhz but i read in asus web ,if change processor to am2+ or this case am3, can put in m2n32.. 1066mhz mems. Â¿i can?

Quote:



I disable Cool 'n Quiet in BIOS. I further add that I disable all features in BIOS I don't use.


mm,to see, you say ,if i use NVTOOLS i cant turn ON CnQuiet, but if i use PhenomMSRTweaker, in the moment is ok the setup and save, i can tur On CnQ?

Quote:



You found the original post describing how to set the CPU multiplier. Whether you use Windows XP or Windows 7 32-bit, either work with 1GB of system RAM, you will need to set Power Options to High Performance when you want to set the CPU multiplier. This is crucial because if you fail to perform this step, Nvidia System Tools (NST) will not expose the controls to set the CPU multiplier. This is despite setting the CPU overclocking control to manual and setting the multiplier there. All this does is to allow the NST to set the multiplier from within Windows. Setting Vcore to around 1.35V in BIOS is also crucial.


I search,i see some post but i dont know...if is exactly you say.

Quote:



An alternate and in my opinion an easier method is also available using PhenomMSRTweaker. If you search for posts by my username within the past few months, you should find a rather detailed post explaining how do perform this procedure. The MSR part of the name stands for Machine State Register and this nifty little application will allow you to set the CPU multiplier and Vcore voltage directly from within Windows. Minimal settings are required in BIOS. You will also have the option to implement a Cool 'n Quiet setup as well.


i have donwload NSTools and phenomMSRT,

Quote:



The Phenom X4 955BE is a fine choice, so don't worry about that. You will be happy with the step up in performance.


yuo sure,in this moment i not have but i go to buy,just i need security for buy and run ok y my MOBO.I do not want to take a false step.

Quote:



As for overclocking the FSB, that will not pose any concerns with your power supply when you decide you are ready to do this. I was running OC on FSB with a 450W Antec power supply at one point using an ATI X1900GT back a year ago. Doing this FSB OC will also result in a noticeable step in performance.

Good luck and please post back your results.


Thank for you patience..plese dont letme go...alone...jej


----------



## gr8sho

I cleared the CMOS just in case. No difference.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*


yuo sure,in this moment i not have but i go to buy,just i need security for buy and run ok y my MOBO.I do not want to take a false step.

Thank for you patience..plese dont letme go...alone...jej


Okay, don't worry about getting help. We all came here at some point for it. There aren't any mysteries left really with 955/965 processors. You will make it work.

Also, don't confuse the word overclock with what you're trying to do initially which is simply to set the CPU clock multiplier to match the rating of the processor you bought, only insomuch as the BIOS for the M2N32 doesn't fully support these particular X4 processors. If you prefer something less complex, there are other choices folks can recommend.


----------



## cesarlalp

thank, please you can help me and aswers the last question, please.

i few days i go to 955/965, but i needed help.

no for flash bios, not for change cpu athlonfor Ph2.

is for stup, bios, NvStools /or phenomsMRST, and try the have a system stable,
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
too, i need know diferenc NStools and phenomsMSRT, what is better for system stable and good optimized .

i not use software ON, in my task bar, because i not want down my processon...(now a old athlon 3800+), but when installed 955/965 needed a softwara ON? in my "windows task bar" "down and right corner" example NVtolls ON or PhenomsMSRT ON? for load profile?

thank. i learning

If si all ok, i go to buy 955/965, when i have in my hands...you can helme with this work?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*


thank, please you can help me and aswers the last question, please.

i few days i go to 955/965, but i needed help.

no for flash bios, not for change cpu athlonfor Ph2.

is for stup, bios, NvStools /or phenomsMRST, and try the have a system stable,
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
too, i need know diferenc NStools and phenomsMSRT, what is better for system stable and good optimized .

i not use software ON, in my task bar, because i not want down my processon...(now a old athlon 3800+), but when installed 955/965 needed a softwara ON? in my "windows task bar" "down and right corner" example NVtolls ON or PhenomsMSRT ON? for load profile?

thank. i learning

If si all ok, i go to buy 955/965, when i have in my hands...you can helme with this work?


NST and PMT are two different programs that do the same basic job. The programs are installed, but don't leave any icons in system tray if that's what you mean. PMT runs as a small service and NST effectively does the same thing. They are not intrusive to resource consumption of the system.

You are spending too much time worrying and not enough time doing. Again, there are many people that have preceded you down this path and it does work.









Cheers,


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Good Luck,

N2G

I don't know but it might be possible that the two cards you have are not sli compatable w/ea other. I don't see why they would not be. Most of the time when you have a SLI-able system and just after installing the 2nd/3rd or 4sli card the system will useually tell you that you now have a system capable of SLI in the lower right portion of your Taskbar "providing you run windows w/your taskbar w/default settings"


I need more than luck at this point, N2G. Both cards are EVGA branded and are both SLI ready. If I can't make this work, I will have to send the second card back.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


I need more than luck at this point, N2G. Both cards are EVGA branded and are both SLI ready. If I can't make this work, I will have to send the second card back.


hey bud, swap the two cards. and hook the monitor up to the new one. make sure it is 100% working. then if it will not let you sli i would suggest removing the nvidia drivers and re installing them. i had issues with that when i did my 9800gt sli. after i put new drivers and rebooted it popped up a performance notice about sli on boot up. also just to make sure, they both have the same amount and type ram right?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


hey bud, swap the two cards. and hook the monitor up to the new one. make sure it is 100% working. then if it will not let you sli i would suggest removing the nvidia drivers and re installing them. i had issues with that when i did my 9800gt sli. after i put new drivers and rebooted it popped up a performance notice about sli on boot up. also just to make sure, they both have the same amount and type ram right?


Swapping cards was next on my list. they both have 1G. If you held the cards in your hand, you could not tell them apart.

I hope this SLI detection software isn't hung up on one being named 460 vs 460SE. If yes, then game over.


----------



## gr8sho

I did the card swap with no change. Next was a complete uninstall of drivers followed by a drive sweeper run in safe mode and then a reinstall of 275.33. This was recommended by someone else. I can't get the OS to see SLI. It shouldn't be this hard. But given so many with identical cards also seem to have issues, I'm caught in the middle trying to figure out which way to go. I'd rather not send the card back but if it doesn't do SLI, no sense in continuing.

Thanks


----------



## Gyro

Sorry to say,from the look of it (google search) the difference in the number of cuda cores (stream processors) makes them incompatible for sli.









Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;15076040*
> Sorry to say,from the look of it (google search) the difference in the number of cuda cores (stream processors) makes them incompatible for sli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyro


Your ability to find this information was better than mine. I think i saw the post you referred to.

I'll have to figure out a different path to getting SLI.

Thanks.


----------



## Gyro

One search led me back to this forum http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1120969-gtx-460-sli-question.html.

I would return the SE for one like your original.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

The problem is that Newegg seems to have discontinued carrying these cards, but I will call them to find out what they can do.


----------



## The Fryer

if they discontinued it means they sold them all and will not be replacing them. how ever, if you dont mind used or possibly new you could try ebay. i have got some of my best cards from there for cheap, or look in the for sale section hear.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;15078283*
> if they discontinued it means they sold them all and will not be replacing them. how ever, if you dont mind used or possibly new you could try ebay. i have got some of my best cards from there for cheap, or look in the for sale section hear.


When I looked, for some reason these cards were cheapest at the egg. I'll figure something out.

The 460 is a great card. I'm having a blast playing Crysis.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


I need more than luck at this point, N2G. Both cards are EVGA branded and are both SLI ready. If I can't make this work, I will have to send the second card back.


OK first things first.

First lets make sure the regular GTX 460 is the primary GPU for driver issues and pull the GTX 460SE ver out of the system then flollow below :/

1 unistall all the GPU Drivers.
2 Install only the 460 SE Driver and hope that it'll work w/the regular Non SE Version GTX 460 as well.
3 If you can get the reg. 460 working on the SE ver Driver then install the SE version.
4 reboot & let system install drivers for the newly installed SE ver card and go to the Hardware device monitor in win contrl pnl to make sure the drivers are installed and working for both gpu's.
5 Hard pwr off to place the sli bridge on both cards.
6 go intp bios and make sure there is no sli options deselected for gpu's omly and set then accordingly, F10, Yes to save any changes and with any luck windows may tell you if your system is sli-able.
7 If tou are lucky enough to make it this far then use NVC to select SLI.

Tip: sli option is found under the same tab as the PhysX option which reminds me to tell you to install PhysX drivers as well









N2 Crosses fingers and waits w/baited breath


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


The 460 is a great card. I'm having a blast playing Crysis.


It sure is! 8)

One thing though: unless you oc your CPU, you definitely will not be able to get the
most out of two 460s SLI. I've done extensive research on this; GPU power at that
level requires significant CPU muscle to feed them fully. It depends on the game of
course, but the trend is very clear. I've tested with 3DMark06, 3DMark Vantage,
3DMark11, Unigine (all three), Stalker COP, X3TC and Juarez. Later I'll be testing
more fully with Viewperf, Stalker CS and my own custom Oblivion tests. See:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/sgi.html#PC

Latest info not yet added to the main pages, _all_ done with single/dual GTX 460:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/tests-jj.txt

If I had a system with a Phenom II, I'd want it to be running at 4GHz minimum
(maybe you do though? I can't see the clock listed in your sig).

But wait a minute, I _do_ have a Ph2 system. ;D Just not in an M2N-type rig.
It's a 965, currently in an Asrock P45XE (for AM2/CF testing), but I also have an
ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe for 2-way/3-way AMD/SLI testing (atm this board has
an Athlon II X4 635 installed):

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD...DeluxeMempipe/

I actually do have an M2N rig, but it's a bit more complicated than the ones you
guys have (M2N32 WS Professional with a 6000+); I gather there's been some
progress getting Ph2 X4s to work on it (info on ASUS forums in a thread I started
ages ago), but I've not had time to look into it again yet. Though not a system I'll
likely use again for productive work, I'd love to get it sorted out with a 965 if at
all possible, as a two-fingers up to ASUS if nothing else.









I also have an AM3 board (Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DQ6, for AM3/CF testing), plus
a range of other boards for testing S1156 and X58 CPUs with both CF & SLI. Right
now I'm oc'ing an i3 540 though, on an Asrock P55 Deluxe with two 460s (4.25GHz
and rising.







)

In October I'll be doing lots of Ph2/Athlon2 testing, but the results already show
how important good CPU power is for GPU muscle at this level. It's especially
critical for CPU-heavy games like X3TC, while other games can take good advantage
of multiple cores. A typical Intel example is the Q6600 - at stock speed, it's totally
unable to fully exploit two 4870 cards in CF, but runs nicely once oc'd. Some games
respond strongly to high clocks even when there's lots of cores available.

Note that I have other AMD CPUs to test aswell to cover all bases, including a 6000+,
Athlon II X2 250, Athlon X2 7750 and an Athlon II X2 240e, but initial efforts will
focus on the 6000+, Athlon II X4 635 and the Ph2 965 (stock and oc'd). Ditto various
other CPUs on the Intel side (P4/HT 3.4, P-D 945 3.4, E6850, whole bunch of i3/i5/i7).

Anyway, good luck with your SLI config! Don't know if it's relevant, but there are
quite a few 460s on eBay UK; just depends on whether sellers are willing to ship
abroad I suppose (most do not, which is dumb IMO, but never mind). Have to say
though, used prices are not really that good compared to just buying a new card,
pricing having dropped so low due to the new 560s.

Cheers!









Ian.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


OK first things first.

First lets make sure the regular GTX 460 is the primary GPU for driver issues and pull the GTX 460SE ver out of the system then flollow below :/

1 unistall all the GPU Drivers.
2 Install only the 460 SE Driver and hope that it'll work w/the regular Non SE Version GTX 460 as well.
3 If you can get the reg. 460 working on the SE ver Driver then install the SE version.
4 reboot & let system install drivers for the newly installed SE ver card and go to the Hardware device monitor in win contrl pnl to make sure the drivers are installed and working for both gpu's.
5 Hard pwr off to place the sli bridge on both cards.
6 go intp bios and make sure there is no sli options deselected for gpu's omly and set then accordingly, F10, Yes to save any changes and with any luck windows may tell you if your system is sli-able.
7 If tou are lucky enough to make it this far then use NVC to select SLI.

Tip: sli option is found under the same tab as the PhysX option which reminds me to tell you to install PhysX drivers as well









N2 Crosses fingers and waits w/baited breath










I don't mind experimenting.

While the cards look physically identical, the system doesn't see it that way. For instance, when I swapped cards between the two slots, Windows went through the process of resetting the screen resolution to default, reinstalling drivers, and then having me reboot back in. Device manager sees both cards and labels them uniquely.

About the BIOS, unless I'm missing something, BIOS knows not of SLI. In other words, there are no selectable options I've ever seen that talk to SLI.

About your Tip on where SLI option is found in Windows, I have seen screen shots posted in other forums, so understand now what I should be seeing, but am not.

When it was said the cards had to be identical, I should really have stuck to that.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*


It sure is! 8)

One thing though: unless you oc your CPU, you definitely will not be able to get the
most out of two 460s SLI. I've done extensive research on this; GPU power at that
level requires significant CPU muscle to feed them fully.

<snip>

If I had a system with a Phenom II, I'd want it to be running at 4GHz minimum
(maybe you do though? I can't see the clock listed in your sig).

<snip>

Anyway, good luck with your SLI config! Don't know if it's relevant, but there are
quite a few 460s on eBay UK; just depends on whether sellers are willing to ship
abroad I suppose (most do not, which is dumb IMO, but never mind). Have to say
though, used prices are not really that good compared to just buying a new card,
pricing having dropped so low due to the new 560s.

Cheers!









Ian.


I've been running my X4 965BE around 3.75GHz lately, but in addition overclock the mainboard so the system overall is fairly well overclocked, but not running ten tenths. For instance, FSB is at 2000MHz right now.

I'd love to be able to test a game like Crysis or Crysis 2 in SLI to see if the machine is trying to run at max performance. But I have to get the hardware sorted out first.

Cheers


----------



## DrSwizz

@mapesdhs:

Phenom IIs does work on thwe M2N32 Ws Pro: I have used a 555BE on my Ws Pro board.

@gr8sho:

Windows is overly sensitive to hardware changes; Having to go through the driver reinstallation procedure does not reflect how different the hardware is.

Have you tried experimenting with SLI settings using third party utilities?

If everything else fails you could try to change the device ID in the BIOS of your old 460 so the the nvidia drivers thinks that it is a SE version. You could also reflash the BIOS of your old card with a BIOS from a SE version. Of course does this is dangerous as you risk ruining your card, so you better do plenty of reading of how to go about doing something like this before you attempt it.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;15085713*
> Windows is overly sensitive to hardware changes; Having to go through the driver reinstallation procedure does not reflect how different the hardware is.
> 
> Have you tried experimenting with SLI settings using third party utilities?
> 
> If everything else fails you could try to change the device ID in the BIOS of your old 460 so the the nvidia drivers thinks that it is a SE version. You could also reflash the BIOS of your old card with a BIOS from a SE version. Of course does this is dangerous as you risk ruining your card, so you better do plenty of reading of how to go about doing something like this before you attempt it.


I haven't found anyone successfully run dissimilar cards like this in SLI. That's not to say that flashing BIOS won't do the job, but at this point I'd rather see if I can just match up a pair properly.


----------



## mapesdhs

gr8sho writes:
> I've been running my X4 965BE around 3.75GHz lately, ...

Every extra helps! I suspect that the highest possible CPU clock will be the most
effective for additional gaming performance, though I've read elsewhere that
higher mem bw helps aswell.

> I'd love to be able to test a game like Crysis or Crysis 2 in SLI to see if the machine
> is trying to run at max performance. But I have to get the hardware sorted out first.

I don't have Crysis, but I should be able to establish the potential of a 965 via the
tests I'm currently using. Just takes an awful lot of time.









Ian.


----------



## mapesdhs

DrSwizz writes:
> Phenom IIs does work on thwe M2N32 Ws Pro: I have used a 555BE on my Ws Pro board.

What BIOS are you using? The issue I ran into before was that I need the later BIOS
in order to have proper PCIX support for SCSI RAID cards. The older BIOS had issues.

> Windows is overly sensitive to hardware changes; Having to go through the driver
> reinstallation procedure does not reflect how different the hardware is.

Very true. I think Windows tracks device serial numbers. I have two identical
EVGA GTX 460 1GB FTW cards (850 core); if I swap them round, Windows redoes
the driver setup. Really dumb, UNIX systems don't behave this way.

> Have you tried experimenting with SLI settings using third party utilities?

Yes, there's that modded driver packag; I intend trying that on a Dell Precision T7500
I built, to get SLI working with Quadro cards not supported by Dell. Talk about an
outrageous lockout...

No idea if it will work, but worth a try.

Ian.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs;15088122*
> DrSwizz writes:
> > Phenom IIs does work on thwe M2N32 Ws Pro: I have used a 555BE on my Ws Pro board.
> 
> What BIOS are you using? The issue I ran into before was that I need the later BIOS
> in order to have proper PCIX support for SCSI RAID cards. The older BIOS had issues.


I use BIOS 1802. There is an a patched version of this BIOS posted on the Asus forum. It is made by some polish guy that apparently has updated it with a newer agesa + updated PCI-X firmware from the 2001 BIOS.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;15088741*
> ...made by some polish guy that apparently has updated it with a newer agesa + updated PCI-X firmware from the 2001 BIOS.


Ah! Maybe that's what I was half remembering from the last time I checked the
ASUS forum.







Can't do anything about it though until I bag another 965BE.

Thanks for the reminder!!

Ian.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


Have you tried experimenting with SLI settings using third party utilities?


Can you recommend some of these 3d party utilities, or at least point me to them?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;15094380*
> Can you recommend some of these 3d party utilities, or at least point me to them?


I was mainly thinking of Nvidia Inspector and RivaTuner, but there are other utilies too. You might want to browse software sections of the Techpowerup & Guru3d websites, they have a reasonable good selection of software for graphics cards.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;15097881*
> I was mainly thinking of Nvidia Inspector and RivaTuner, but there are other utilies too. You might want to browse software sections of the Techpowerup & Guru3d websites, they have a reasonable good selection of software for graphics cards.


I will admit to having owned the original 16MB Riva TNT card. I probably still have it here somewhere. And using RivaTuner back in the day too.

I'll try to see if any of these other tools can perform the job of getting both cards to work in SLI. I just don't know enough about this right now. If it were like using PMT as an alternate method of setting bits in hardware to activate features like setting CPU clock, them I'm cool with that. I just have to figure it out quickly enough to take advantage of the RMA process if I give up using the second card.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;15100023*
> I will admit to having owned the original 16MB Riva TNT card. I probably still have it here somewhere. And using RivaTuner back in the day too.


Back then my only 3D accelerator card was a Voodoo 1 and I regarded nVidia with suspicion, as they relatively new in the PC graphics industry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;15100023*
> I'll try to see if any of these other tools can perform the job of getting both cards to work in SLI. I just don't know enough about this right now. If it were like using PMT as an alternate method of setting bits in hardware to activate features like setting CPU clock, them I'm cool with that. I just have to figure it out quickly enough to take advantage of the RMA process if I give up using the second card.


Well, I am no expert on GPUs/graphics drivers, but I would not expect any miracles from using any third party utility. After all, they can only try to force the drivers to use SLI, if it fails there probably is not much you can do (other than perhaps testing a bunch of different drivers?)


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;15097881*
> I was mainly thinking of Nvidia Inspector and RivaTuner, but there are other utilies too. ...


I've had good results with MSI Afterburner, and I've found NVIDIA System
Tools to be useful aswell.

For AMD cards, there's ATI Tray Tools of course.

With respect to SLI, search for 'SLI modded driver'. There's a dedicated website (forget the
URL). If you've not found it by Friday, let me know, I downloaded the files earlier this week,
but I don't have access to them atm. I plan on trying them out on a Dell T7500 to get certain
normally unsupported Quadro SLI setups working.

Ian.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz;15100924*
> Well, I am no expert on GPUs/graphics drivers, but I would not expect any miracles from using any third party utility. After all, they can only try to force the drivers to use SLI, if it fails there probably is not much you can do (other than perhaps testing a bunch of different drivers?)


I'm just about done with this attempt. Hopefully I will post on plan B shortly. The bottom line as Gyro pointed out is that the unbalanced cuda cores is the issue. According to EVGA, you can take any standard variety GTX 460 regardless of speed and it will SLI, but the SE having fewer cores is the deal-breaker which effectively makes the cards unique and therefore incompatible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs;15101123*
> I've had good results with MSI Afterburner, and I've found NVIDIA System
> Tools to be useful aswell.
> 
> For AMD cards, there's ATI Tray Tools of course.
> 
> With respect to SLI, search for 'SLI modded driver'. There's a dedicated website (forget the
> URL). If you've not found it by Friday, let me know, I downloaded the files earlier this week,
> but I don't have access to them atm. I plan on trying them out on a Dell T7500 to get certain
> normally unsupported Quadro SLI setups working.
> 
> Ian.


That SLImod hack looks to serve the purpose of allowing one to run SLI on a non-SLI motherboard. I still don't think this hack will overcome the basic hardware issue of the unequal cards.


----------



## gr8sho

I know I mentioned I was going to publish some pics of how I went about dealing with case cooling in my old Antec case. Hopefully this will make it more clear how to help keep temps a little more under control by organizing some auxiliary fans properly placed.

You will see the stock 965BE heat sync. By using PhenomMsrTweaker and controlling the voltages as a function of processor speed, you can have a relatively quiet system and the core temps will be in the 33-35C range at idle, even with this type of hardware setup. Prime95 will push the temps up to 60-62C, but I will have to recheck this once I finally get a proper working SLI system.

That last pic was thrown in for fun. I thought it was kinda cool looking through the front grill opening.

Cheers


----------



## N2Gaming

Wow it don't look like you have much wiggle room there in that case Gr8show.


----------



## Artikbot

Ah, kick me in!!

I have an M2N-SLI Deluxe since... Sept '07?

Great board!! Too bad it's in a very bad shape due to the overclocks it was under during all of its lifetime...

It has a hard time booting and sometimes it won't recognise the RAM sticks :/

Anyway, it spent three years at the maximum stable bus speed, at over 1GHz DRAM speed and with an Opteron 1214 running 24/7 in it









Great board, sure I want to be in the club!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;15116868*
> Wow it don't look like you have much wiggle room there in that case Gr8show.


Ha, and this is the biggest case I own! Adding those 2 140s makes it quite cozy, yes. But it all works!

In my next build, I'd like to do a bit more research on a good case that has more built-in fans with positive pressure to ensure good air movement. I saw a good review on a past Tekzilla show, but my head wasn't in "new build" mode. The case oriented the mainboard 90 degrees and allowed for airflow to move from bottom of the case to top. Heat rises, right?


----------



## mgama

Just to give a BIG THANKS!!! to BigJohn44
The following post 
http://www.overclock.net/7594611-post3945.html
also worked like a glance in my M2N-SLI deluxe (not M2N32!!)
Phenom II X4 955 Rev.C3 only 1 core detected by Win7
with this instructions all 4cores rocking!!
Core voltage 1.35v, multiplier 16x on BIOS
Max temp so far 47ÂºC!! w stock cooler.
You just made one more guy happy!! Heaven is yours!!
*OBRIGADO!!!!*



BigJohn44 said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cesarlalp

hi hello hola


----------



## .Andres

Has anyone replaced the chipset pushpins for a Nut/Bolt setup?

I don't think the pushpins are giving me enough pressure after changing the factory cement for AS5.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Andres;15138233*
> Has anyone replaced the chipset pushpins for a Nut/Bolt setup?
> 
> I don't think the pushpins are giving me enough pressure after changing the factory cement for AS5.


It can be done.

A few words of caution: Just be careful not to over tighten the nuts to the bolts. If you get them to tight you could snap the mobo and any traces that may be in that area


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;15108323*
> I'm just about done with this attempt. Hopefully I will post on plan B shortly. The bottom line as Gyro pointed out is that the unbalanced cuda cores is the issue. According to EVGA, you can take any standard variety GTX 460 regardless of speed and it will SLI, but the SE having fewer cores is the deal-breaker which effectively makes the cards unique and therefore incompatible.


try this.. couldn't hurt.

Enableing CoolBits;

Step 1. Click on your Start Menu in the Windows Task Bar and select Run. When the command box opens, type "regedit" (without the quotes) and press OK. With the registry editor open, go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \SOFTWARE \NVIDIA Corporation \Global \NVTweak (expand the menu using the "+" expansion buttons to locate this menu item). Click on "NVTweak" in the menu. Next, right-click on the empty space inside right window and choose "New>DWORD value". Name the value "Coolbits" (without the quotes).

Step 2. Within the Registry Editor, right click on Coolbits and choose Modify. Change the Value data to "18" (without the quotes) and click OK. Exit the Registry Editor.

it is for the memory differance {512mb vs 1gb to run sli} but maybe it will help for your issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Andres;15138233*
> Has anyone replaced the chipset pushpins for a Nut/Bolt setup?
> 
> I don't think the pushpins are giving me enough pressure after changing the factory cement for AS5.


with AS5 you really do not need a lot of pressure. as it gets warm it softens up and will spread evenly under light pressure. it will take a few cycles of getting warn then cooling down as the normal cure, but it will also thin out between contact points.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;15138746*
> with AS5 you really do not need a lot of pressure. as it gets warm it softens up and will spread evenly under light pressure. it will take a few cycles of getting warn then cooling down as the normal cure, but it will also thin out between contact points.


The stock TIM is hard and rather thick so when replacing it with a regular TIM there is less pressure on the chipset heatsinks.
I have replaced both TIM and pushpins on two of my boards and it did improve chipset cooling a bit.


----------



## The Fryer

yes it will improve it, but you still do not need a lot of pressure on the heat sinks for it to work. the stock is hard your right, but it works the same way. when it gets hot it will soften up allowing it to be compressed easy. that's why there is little pressure on them to begin with. also, i don't think the added pressure will really help much, maybe 1*C max. the big improvement comes from the better TIM. i wouldn't worry about using bolts and nuts unless your going water or better where the heat sink is design to be mounted at a specific tension lvl.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;15138746*
> try this.. couldn't hurt.
> 
> Enableing CoolBits;
> 
> Step 1. Click on your Start Menu in the Windows Task Bar and select Run. When the command box opens, type "regedit" (without the quotes) and press OK. With the registry editor open, go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \SOFTWARE \NVIDIA Corporation \Global \NVTweak (expand the menu using the "+" expansion buttons to locate this menu item). Click on "NVTweak" in the menu. Next, right-click on the empty space inside right window and choose "New>DWORD value". Name the value "Coolbits" (without the quotes).
> 
> Step 2. Within the Registry Editor, right click on Coolbits and choose Modify. Change the Value data to "18" (without the quotes) and click OK. Exit the Registry Editor.
> 
> it is for the memory differance {512mb vs 1gb to run sli} but maybe it will help for your issue.


First, thanks for taking the time to look this up.

But I'll let the cat out of the bag now since you brought this up. I've decided to part ways with my SE card and have a another proper 460 on the way. Should be here Monday. I don't want to muck with registry at this time because I want see the OS properly discover and activate SLI mode on its own.

With my SE card running now, I completed both Crysis and Crysis Warhead. The games were run with High mode and played flawlessly. The only slowdown occurred on both final boss battles where I noticed FPS dropped.

I'm trying Dead Island now and this seems to run okay at full settings.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cesarlalp;15137531*
> hi hello hola


Hey there, have you made any progress on your upgrade project?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;15138360*


N2G, I just noticed in your sig that you are running 3 GPUs, one of which must be running in the 8x slot and it appears that you are using it for the purpose of supporting the Physx engine function. Do I have that right and if so, can you explain a bit more about this setup? Seems clever and I'm curious about this application, what the specific benefits are, and if there are any additional writeups that talk about the reasons for doing so.

Thanks and Cheers


----------



## N2Gaming

Yes that is correct. 2x 1gb GTX 460's for SLi and 1x 768mb GTX 460 for PhysX. I am also currently running an MSI NF980-G65 Mobo W/DDR3 ram just in case you missed that part







I happen to have additional PCIe X16 slots on my mobo of which the M2N32 does not
















Edit: I'm sure you can get a PCIe X1 to PCIe X16 slot expantion adaptor if you really want to run 3 GPU's but I would not suggest it in the M2N boards :/


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


First, thanks for taking the time to look this up.

I'm trying Dead Island now and this seems to run okay at full settings.


no problem bud.

i didn't like dead island. just seems to bland for my taste of game.


----------



## .Andres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer;15139290*
> yes it will improve it, but you still do not need a lot of pressure on the heat sinks for it to work. the stock is hard your right, but it works the same way. when it gets hot it will soften up allowing it to be compressed easy. that's why there is little pressure on them to begin with. also, i don't think the added pressure will really help much, maybe 1*C max. the big improvement comes from the better TIM. i wouldn't worry about using bolts and nuts unless your going water or better where the heat sink is design to be mounted at a specific tension lvl.


Thanks, I guess I'll just leave the stock pushpins.

Here's another question:

While cleaning the stock cement from the nb/sb heatsinks, I seem to have scratched the base pretty badly.

If I try to lap them, I'll have to remove the black padding around the edges. Can I run it without the padding, or does it serve a purpose I don't know of?

Thanks again.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;15139507*
> N2G, I just noticed in your sig that you are running 3 GPUs, one of which must be running in the 8x slot and it appears that you are using it for the purpose of supporting the Physx engine function. Do I have that right and if so, can you explain a bit more about this setup? Seems clever and I'm curious about this application, what the specific benefits are, and if there are any additional writeups that talk about the reasons for doing so.
> 
> Thanks and Cheers


See faq here http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/589202-faq-physx.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Andres;15141027*
> Thanks, I guess I'll just leave the stock pushpins.
> 
> Here's another question:
> 
> While cleaning the stock cement from the nb/sb heatsinks, I seem to have scratched the base pretty badly.
> 
> If I try to lap them, I'll have to remove the black padding around the edges. Can I run it without the padding, or does it serve a purpose I don't know of?
> 
> Thanks again.


I think it is to prevent arcing and to keep out dust.
If you can remove it with a razor blade and glue it back when your done lapping.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Yes that is correct. 2x 1gb GTX 460's for SLi and 1x 768mb GTX 460 for PhysX. I am also currently running an MSI NF980-G65 Mobo W/DDR3 ram just in case you missed that part







I happen to have additional PCIe X16 slots on my mobo of which the M2N32 does not
















Edit: I'm sure you can get a PCIe X1 to PCIe X16 slot expantion adaptor if you really want to run 3 GPU's but I would not suggest it in the M2N boards :/


Yes, I knew you were on a more recent board. And no, I'm not interested in doing this to the M2N32, but rather trying to understand the purpose of doing it at all. Most midrange and higher boards have at 3 slots for GPUs. And what your experience has been with this configuration.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Andres*


Thanks, I guess I'll just leave the stock pushpins.

Here's another question:

While cleaning the stock cement from the nb/sb heatsinks, I seem to have scratched the base pretty badly.

If I try to lap them, I'll have to remove the black padding around the edges. Can I run it without the padding, or does it serve a purpose I don't know of?

Thanks again.


Are you doing this on your M2N board? I don't understand the need to do this job as I've not seen any problems in this area.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


See faq here http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/589202-faq-physx.html


Okay, that was good, thanks. And that link points to this one http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PhysX#Games which lists a relatively small number of games that use the functionality.

I'm going to fire up Metro 2033 as that's the only game in the list I have ready access to and see if I can notice any difference.

According to the first link, it seems that the need for a PhsyX coprocessor isn't really so important given the amount of horsepower available in a GTX 460 SLI configuration.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


no problem bud.

i didn't like dead island. just seems to bland for my taste of game.


Did you manage to make it through the whole thing? Game seems okay. Has some glitches for sure.

I'm hoping to pickup Crysis 2 here shortly to give that a spin.

And yes, gaming is the main personal purpose of this system when I can find a few moments to spare to play.


----------



## .Andres

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Are you doing this on your M2N board? I don't understand the need to do this job as I've not seen any problems in this area.


Yes, I'm doing it to the M2N. I've had the board in storage for about a year, and was going to use it for another build. Since I'm waiting for the other parts to get here just thought I'd reapply the thermal paste.

Did a world of a difference to my Lanparty 790GX.


----------



## crash01

Finally my 720BE is here








Works 100%, soon link of cpuz for first post









I'm doing some bench for my team on HWbot









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2028449

Better:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2028552


----------



## gr8sho

The new 460 arrived today and after an uneventful install, including update to the 280 drivers, I now have a working SLI system.

I found it interesting that the default state of SLI is disabled when new drivers are installed. Not sure why that makes sense.

I reprofiled WEI and the number is now up to 7.8. This is without any OCing on the GPUs. The previous number was 7.4.

I'm going to try a few games to see what happens on settings detect.

Thanks to the "club" for all your help and support.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;15142556*
> Yes, I knew you were on a more recent board. And no, I'm not interested in doing this to the M2N32, but rather trying to understand the purpose of doing it at all. Most midrange and higher boards have at 3 slots for GPUs. And what your experience has been with this configuration.


Some games that have PhysX can benefit from having a 3rd dedicated PhysX card while others don't really even require the use of SLi







... Now for me it is more of a luxory to have it and to be able to use 3x GTX 460's plus the native 780a Chip'd GPU on the boar for Folding. When I was running my Destroyer at my primary rig I had 4 GPU's plus the native GPU onboard for [email protected]... I soon realized that I did not need to have 4 expantion cards in the system if I wanted to conserve energy in addition to keeping my over all system heat under control









I have not gamed or folder on my main rig for a while now over 30 days as I have been way too busy getting all moved in @ my new home.

I'll be more than happy to run some benchmark test's for you if you are interested in seeing the results w/and w/o the PhysX card enabled


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;15166483*
> The new 460 arrived today and after an uneventful install, including update to the 280 drivers, I now have a working SLI system.
> 
> I found it interesting that the default state of SLI is disabled when new drivers are installed. Not sure why that makes sense.
> 
> I reprofiled WEI and the number is now up to 7.8. This is without any OCing on the GPUs. The previous number was 7.4.
> 
> I'm going to try a few games to see what happens on settings detect.
> 
> Thanks to the "club" for all your help and support.


good news. glad it all worked out for you bud.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


The new 460 arrived today and after an uneventful install, including update to the 280 drivers, I now have a working SLI system.

I found it interesting that the default state of SLI is disabled when new drivers are installed. Not sure why that makes sense.

I reprofiled WEI and the number is now up to 7.8. This is without any OCing on the GPUs. The previous number was 7.4.

I'm going to try a few games to see what happens on settings detect.

Thanks to the "club" for all your help and support.



It is good to hear that you finally got a working SLI setup!

Don't be shy: Please post a few benchmark results. 
I highly recommend the Unigine Heaven benchmark. It it is a 100% 3D benchmark, so unlike the Futuremark benchmarks you don't need a highly overclocked intel CPU to achieve good results.
HWBot version: http://91.121.148.119/downloads/hwbo...e_heaven_v103/
http://unigine.com/products/heaven/


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


It is good to hear that you finally got a working SLI setup!

Don't be shy: Please post a few benchmark results. 
I highly recommend the Unigine Heaven benchmark. It it is a 100% 3D benchmark, so unlike the Futuremark benchmarks you don't need a highly overclocked intel CPU to achieve good results.
HWBot version: http://91.121.148.119/downloads/hwbo...e_heaven_v103/
http://unigine.com/products/heaven/


Thanks. And yes, I will do something in the benchmarking area. I don't know how many people are running their 965 with GTX 460 in SLI. This is mostly so so I get a sense if I'm in the ballpark. Right now I'm on business travel so it will have to wait for weekend.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Thanks. And yes, I will do something in the benchmarking area. I don't know how many people are running their 965 with GTX 460 in SLI. This is mostly so so I get a sense if I'm in the ballpark. Right now I'm on business travel so it will have to wait for weekend.


I have a 965 which I'll be testing with two 460s SLI (on several different boards), along
with a whole bunch of other CPUs and GPUs. Stay tuned. 8) If this coming winter
where I am is anything like as bad as it was last year, I'll have time to do lots of tests
when the UK transport system grinds to a halt again.









Ian.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Some games that have PhysX can benefit from having a 3rd dedicated PhysX card while others don't really even require the use of SLi







... Now for me it is more of a luxory to have it and to be able to use 3x GTX 460's plus the native 780a Chip'd GPU on the boar for Folding. When I was running my Destroyer at my primary rig I had 4 GPU's plus the native GPU onboard for [email protected] I soon realized that I did not need to have 4 expantion cards in the system if I wanted to conserve energy in addition to keeping my over all system heat under control









I have not gamed or folder on my main rig for a while now over 30 days as I have been way too busy getting all moved in @ my new home.

I'll be more than happy to run some benchmark test's for you if you are interested in seeing the results w/and w/o the PhysX card enabled










Sure, benchmarks are always good to read.

The next part of the equation thoughi see is that you throw so much horsepower at the hardware at an application such as a PC, but there aren't any software applications atm to take advantage of it. I don't know if that is the situation in your case or not. This is new territory for me.

For instance, with what I have now I can max out Metro 2033. Maybe that's not going to be the case if I try to drive a higher resolution display, and in fact I do intend to try running the system connected to a 1080p display to see what's what.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


For instance, with what I have now I can max out Metro 2033. Maybe that's not going to be the case if I try to drive a higher resolution display, and in fact I do intend to try running the system connected to a 1080p display to see what's what.


The performance situation changes drastically once the resolution is HD or higher, with
high detail, AA, AF, etc. Depends on the game & the card(s), but in some scenarios cards
at the 460 level just aren't quick enough, even in SLI. RAM capacity comes into play,
especially at 2K res or higher. 2560x1600 is a common high-end gaming res, though I
use 2048x1536 for high-res testing purposes since that's the highest res I can use atm
via an HP 22" P1130 CRT.

Ian.


----------



## kmcwilliams

Looking for a little assistance. I have the M2N SLI Deluxe. I am looking for a CPU memory upgrade. Of all of the CPUs listed as supported, I have only been able to locate the

AMD Phenom II X4 945 Deneb 3.0GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor HDX945WFGMBOX

Does anyone know if this CPU will work with my board.

The most important thing to remember, is that I run Linux for most of my puter needs, I only use Windows XP 64 for gaming, so using NForce tools in Linux is not an option I am aware of.

If anyone knows of other AM2+ or AM3 CPUs that will work with this MB, and most importantly, that are available for purchase at a reputable Etailer, I would appreciate the help and assistance. Thanks.

BTW, if the info here is always compatible between the M2N32 SLI and the M2N SLI Deluxe, I just wasnt sure that they are 100% compatible.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kmcwilliams*


Looking for a little assistance. I have the M2N SLI Deluxe. I am looking for a CPU memory upgrade. Of all of the CPUs listed as supported, I have only been able to locate the

AMD Phenom II X4 945 Deneb 3.0GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor HDX945WFGMBOX

Does anyone know if this CPU will work with my board.

The most important thing to remember, is that I run Linux for most of my puter needs, I only use Windows XP 64 for gaming, so using NForce tools in Linux is not an option I am aware of.

If anyone knows of other AM2+ or AM3 CPUs that will work with this MB, and most importantly, that are available for purchase at a reputable Etailer, I would appreciate the help and assistance. Thanks.

BTW, if the info here is always compatible between the M2N32 SLI and the M2N SLI Deluxe, I just wasnt sure that they are 100% compatible.


Any PhenomII 945 or less or any AthlonII will work on your board(with bios 5001) without the use of the Nvtools or PhenomMSRtweaker.

Only the x4 955/65/70/75/80 need the workaround.
As for the Nvtools or PMT working with linux I don't know,perhaps someone in the club can say for sure.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;15185384*
> Any PhenomII 945 or less or any AthlonII will work on your board(with bios 5001) without the use of the Nvtools or PhenomMSRtweaker.
> 
> Only the x4 955/65/70/75/80 need the workaround.
> As for the Nvtools or PMT working with linux I don't know,perhaps someone in the club can say for sure.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


I have 555BE that does work just fine without any changes to MSRs & power states. I don't know if this is true for all 555BEs though.

There is at least one utility for Linux that can manipulate MSRs/power states:
http://www.ztex.de/misc/k10ctl.e.html
I have not used it myself since it apparently is made in pascal & I did not bother to set up a working pascal compiler on my system since I did not really need to use such a utility (and for security reasons I don't like to use any random binary I download off the internet on my system).


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs;15175502*
> The performance situation changes drastically once the resolution is HD or higher, with
> high detail, AA, AF, etc. Depends on the game & the card(s), but in some scenarios cards
> at the 460 level just aren't quick enough, even in SLI. RAM capacity comes into play,
> especially at 2K res or higher. 2560x1600 is a common high-end gaming res, though I
> use 2048x1536 for high-res testing purposes since that's the highest res I can use atm
> via an HP 22" P1130 CRT.
> 
> Ian.


I suppose that's always been the case, right? And it plays to the use case points I've been making. You build a system to perform a function and is that work being performed to satisfaction.

BTW, I don't know if anyone has done this analysis, but I suspect the 460s in the M2N32 board will never be fully utilized due to the limitations of the PCI spec supported. So how much more performance would we see by moving the cards to a more current board. Is it significant?


----------



## N2Gaming

If any of you ever wanted to try MX-2 at a good price then here is your chance. $2.99 limit 2 tubes.


----------



## johnny333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmcwilliams;15184615*
> Looking for a little assistance. I have the M2N SLI Deluxe. I am looking for a CPU memory upgrade. Of all of the CPUs listed as supported, I have only been able to locate the
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 945 Deneb 3.0GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor HDX945WFGMBOX
> 
> Does anyone know if this CPU will work with my board.
> 
> The most important thing to remember, is that I run Linux for most of my puter needs, I only use Windows XP 64 for gaming, so using NForce tools in Linux is not an option I am aware of.
> 
> If anyone knows of other AM2+ or AM3 CPUs that will work with this MB, and most importantly, that are available for purchase at a reputable Etailer, I would appreciate the help and assistance. Thanks.
> 
> BTW, if the info here is always compatible between the M2N32 SLI and the M2N SLI Deluxe, I just wasnt sure that they are 100% compatible.


I am using a AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black with Ubuntu 11.04 and works great. When I updated to BIOS 5001 I have to use the numbers arrows to move around in the BIOS and page on install.
Hope this helps and God Bless Johnny3


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;15188638*
> I suppose that's always been the case, right? And it plays to the use case points I've been making. You build a system to perform a function and is that work being performed to satisfaction.
> 
> BTW, I don't know if anyone has done this analysis, but I suspect the 460s in the M2N32 board will never be fully utilized due to the limitations of the PCI spec supported. So how much more performance would we see by moving the cards to a more current board. Is it significant?


pci-e 1.0 x16 is equivalent to pc-e 2.0 x8 as far as bandwidth is concerned,and will not hinder a 965 & 460 sli setup.

Gyro


----------



## mapesdhs

gr8sho writes:
> I suppose that's always been the case, right? And it plays to the use case points
> I've been making. You build a system to perform a function and is that work being
> performed to satisfaction.

Yup! But people do tend to expect a degree of upgrade potential, often choosing
components to support this (I did, eg. pro-grade AM2 board so I could use Phenom2),
though that's often ruined by lack of BIOS/driver updates, etc., hence the core reason
for this thread.

Btw, I meant to add, even if the cards are quick enough for a given scenario, unless
the CPU can feed them then the cards' potential is wasted.

For example, site reviews reveal how, at 2560x1600, AMD cards with 2GB RAM can
have a performance edge over NVIDIA cards with 1.5GB RAM (especially when
running SLI/CF) which does not show up at lower resolutions/detail when 1.5GB per
card is sufficient (ie. raw performance of the NVIDIA card may be better, but this
edge is hindered if the card is running out of RAM) . Since I can't afford to buy
top-end cards of that kind, my testing will show how these effects play out when
comparing cards with 512MB vs. cards with 1GB: I have two 4870s with 512MB,
two 4870s with 1GB, two 8800GTs with 512MB, two 8800GTs with 1GB, etc. People
can extrapolate the results to other products. Naturally, cards with inbetween 
amounts (eg. 8800 cards with 640MB, GTX 260 with 896MB, etc.) will lie somewhere
between the two extremes.

Deciding if upgrading a card is better than adding a 2nd card for SLI/CF depends on
a lot of factors. Site reviews don't help matters by always reviewing the latest cards
with the latest games - makes sense from their point of view, but it can lead to
nasty surprises for those who spend money expecting (for example) a 460 to be way
quicker than an 8800GT; for older games/tasks at lowish res, etc., or if one's CPU
isn't that good, it will not be quicker, or at best will only be a little bit better.

18 months ago people on forums to which I posted said adding a 2nd 8800GT was
pointless, a P55 system could never exploit them. I've proved that completely wrong.
Indeed, results with two 460s are equally impressive. What's interesting is revealing
exactly how, when & why adding a 2nd card makes more sense than doing an
upgrade replacement. The number of times I've seen cards on eBay accompanied
with a comment to the effect that the seller is listing their card due to an upgrade,
but the upgrade turned out to be barely any better. This is clearly not good for the
consumer.

> BTW, I don't know if anyone has done this analysis, but I suspect the 460s in the
> M2N32 board will never be fully utilized due to the limitations of the PCI spec
> supported. ...

Nah, CPU power is far more important here. Much of the nonsense posted about
P55 was from people who insisted x8/x8 wasn't enough to feed two 460s properly.
Really what they were doing was trying to justify their spending so much on an
expensive X58 setup, of which a lot of the hype was based on multi-x16 PCIe
potential. Then out of the blue comes P55 with better Turbo that at stock left the
920 behind in many cases. Then it becomes clear x8/x8 SLI/CF is often more than
enough for most games to scale nicely. These are not things to which someone who's
spent oodles on a costly top-end ASUS/Gigabyte X58 setup is going to readily admit.

So the pundits were wrong. My page already shows how well P55 holds up against
an X58/930 config with similar CPU/gfx (and my board cost 60% less). Likewise, as
long as an older board has the necessary CPU power to feed two fast cards (and fast
enough RAM aswell, eg. older DDR will be a bottleneck vs. DDR2), then they will
perform nicely too.

(likewise, Gyro's point is relevant too)

> ... So how much more performance would we see by moving the cards to a
> more current board. Is it significant?

If the newer board offers a lot more CPU muscle, then the speed increase can
be enormous, irrespective of PCIe issues.

Though perhaps not at the level of an oc'd i7 870 (which has the benefit of DDR3),
I'm sure if I can get a 965 running on my M2N32 WS Pro board at a decent oc then
it will support two 460s pretty well. Since this involves a degree of fiddling which
atm I don't have the time to explore, I'm going to be doing these tests with a range
of other AM2/AM3 boards instead which do natively support the 965, testing CPUs
including the 6000+, 7750, 250, 240e, Athlon II X4 635 and Ph2 X4 965, both stock
& oc'd. I have an ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe for AM2/SLI testing (2-way @ x16/x16, also
supports 3-way @ x8). I've obtained other boards for AMD/CF, Intel/SLI and Intel/CF
(currently waiting on an ASUS Striker II Extreme to arrive) plus a number of P55
boards and an X58 board, most of which support both CF and SLI. I've a whole bunch
of different Intel CPUs aswell of course, and numerous different GPUs (others include
two 9800GT 512MB, two 9800GT 1GB, two 3870 512MB, two X1950Pro PCIe, an
X1950Pro AGP and a 3850 AGP).

I can only work on one thing at a time though, so please be patient. ;D This evening
I'm sorting out an i3 550 oc, aiming for 4.6GHz or thereabouts.

Ian.


----------



## cesarlalp

*SPANISH* *"HELP ME PLASE"*
965BE c3 + M2N32 sli deluxe wifi
Hola estoy de nuevo por este lugar, el viernes voy acomprar el 965BE C3, y he hablado con muchos por mensaje privado, para no desvirtuar el post, pero he leido en el post que algunos usuarios rompieron / quemaron 1 o 2 nucleos de los 4 que trae un "phenomIIx4 965" or que el Windows XP o el W7 no reconocen los 4 nucleos, yo no quiero quemar nucleos (ninguno) y Quiero que windows reconosca los 4 nucleos.

Me pueden ayudar para hace una buena y correcta inatalacion, bien optimizada.

Por el momento no quiero hacer overclokin , solo quiero usar el 965be con velocidad de fabrica que es 3.4ghz y con el cooler de stock.
Pueden ayudarme en los pasos que hay que hacer, y con lo que hay que usar.

Solo se que tengo que tengo que cambiar el bios , ahora 1004 al 5002..pero como? y donde?.
Como hay que configurar el Bios, y como configurar todo en windows para que este optimizado.
Usando PMSRT o NVStool6.06?,
Por favor ayudenme el viernes voy a comprar y no quiero que no se pueda usar , se queme o no sea reconocido.
Solo quiero que funcione bien,,,por favor estoy por ir comprar. me ayudan?

*My Inglish is BAD => googleTranslator* *"HELP ME PLASE"*
965BE M2N32 sli deluxe c3 + wifi
Hello I'm back for this place, on Friday I 965BE We Buy the C3, and I've talked to many by private message, not detract from the post, but I read in the post that some people broke / burned 1 or 2 cores of the 4 that brings a "phenomIIx4 965" or the Windows XP or W7 not recognize 4 cores, I do not want to burn cores (none) and I want windows acknowledge the 4 cores.

Can you help me to make a good and proper inatalacion well optimized.

At the moment I do not want overclokin, I just want to use the factory 965be speed is 3.4GHz and the stock cooler.
Can you help me through the steps you need to do, and what to use.

Only I have to I have to change the bios, now 1004 to 5002 .. but how? and where?.
As you must configure the BIOS, and how to set everything in windows for this optimized.
Using PMSRT or NVStool6.06?,
Please help on Friday I do not want to buy and can not be used, to burn or not to be recognized.
I just want it to work well, please I'm about to go buy. help me?


----------



## cesarlalp

*"HELP ME PLASE"*
Tengo miedo porque mi athlon64x2 3800+ llega a 61ºc porque el maximo es 71ºc, pero el maximo del "965BE C3" es "61ºc", Por momento solo voy a usar el cooler de stock.
Mas adelante comprare alguno mas.

Tengo miedo porque mi athlon64x2 3800+ llega a 61ºc porque el maximo es 71ºc, pero el maximo del "965BE C3" es "61ºc", Por momento solo voy a usar el cooler de stock.
Mas adelante comprare alguno mas.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


pci-e 1.0 x16 is equivalent to pc-e 2.0 x8 as far as bandwidth is concerned,and will not hinder a 965 & 460 sli setup.

Gyro


Very interesting. I was assuming that the interface would somehow throttle the subsystem's total performance. For instance, there is some nominal value in increasing the PCI-E clock to improve performance, presumably because increasing data transfer by 10% would be something you could see. So by going to 2.0 spec and effectively doubling the transfer rate, the 460s could do more work.

How can I tell if I'm getting the maximum performance out of such a setup? Something that would show saturation of the GPU's processing capability.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Anyone think i should trade my CPU for a 9550? Should i expect any issues with this board? Should i expect to be able to OC it to 3ghz without a black edition chip? I know the old Phenoms dont OC well...


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens;15204570*
> Anyone think i should trade my CPU for a 9550? Should i expect any issues with this board? Should i expect to be able to OC it to 3ghz without a black edition chip? I know the old Phenoms dont OC well...


Stay away from the 9550.
Compared to yout current CPU a slow quad core CPU would be faster in certain highly parallell tasks and perhaps certain highly multithreaded games, but everything else would run slower.
A Phenom II or Athlon II would perform much better and run cooler than any 9550 would, even if you where very lucky and got a 9550 that overclocked well. Also, your mothertboard is not really suitable for overclocking power hungry CPUs.


----------



## mapesdhs

gr8sho writes:
> Very interesting. I was assuming that the interface would somehow
> throttle the subsystem's total performance. ...

Only very rarely. Few tasks saturate a x8 link, never mind a x16. Toms
did a study showing how various games/tasks varied with ever more
restricted speeds down to x1. The worst offender is MS FSX, because it's
very badly written (reloads data *constantly* even though it shouldn't
do). Most games/apps are barely any slower with x8 vs. x16, ditto for
SLI/CF.

> ... For instance, there is some
> nominal value in increasing the PCI-E clock to improve performance,

No, the idea of increasing the PCIe clock slightly is to help with
stability, not performance as such.

> presumably because increasing data transfer by 10% would be something you

Not when the task isn't even making use of the link running at normal
speed, so no.

> could see. So by going to 2.0 spec and effectively doubling the transfer
> rate, the 460s could do more work.

Only for tasks that need to push it that much. Most don't. Deliberately
GPU-heavy tasks can do, but only because they're designed to do that.

> How can I tell if I'm getting the maximum performance out of such a
> setup? Something that would show saturation of the GPU's processing
> capability.

Unigine may show this (I think I might be seeing this with my X58 system,
though it could be because my XEON chip has 50% faster QPI compared to
normal consumer i7s), but I guess the obvious way is if you're able to
change your board's PCIe speeds and thus can compare.

Ian.


----------



## mapesdhs

LuckySe7ens writes:
> ... Should i expect to be able to OC it to 3ghz without a
> black edition chip? ...

Absolutely not, BE edition or otherwise.

> ... I know the old Phenoms dont OC well...

Yup, Ph2 was a vast improvement.

Ian.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Thanks for the info. One has been offered up for trade, basically cost me shipping. But sounds like for my uses id be down grading. Ah well.

Sent from my HTC Evo 3d using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sho

Installed crysis 2 along with all the dx11 updates. My display only supports 1440x900, but as such the system can run the game full on. The detail is much better than the original games. Quite impressive.


----------



## cesarlalp

SPANISH "HELP ME PLASE"
965BE c3 + M2N32 sli deluxe wifi
Hola estoy de nuevo por este lugar, el viernes voy acomprar el 965BE C3, y he hablado con muchos por mensaje privado, para no desvirtuar el post, pero he leido en el post que algunos usuarios rompieron / quemaron 1 o 2 nucleos de los 4 que trae un "phenomIIx4 965" or que el Windows XP o el W7 no reconocen los 4 nucleos, yo no quiero quemar nucleos (ninguno) y Quiero que windows reconosca los 4 nucleos.

Me pueden ayudar para hace una buena y correcta inatalacion, bien optimizada.

Por el momento no quiero hacer overclokin , solo quiero usar el 965be con velocidad de fabrica que es 3.4ghz y con el cooler de stock.
Pueden ayudarme en los pasos que hay que hacer, y con lo que hay que usar.

Solo se que tengo que tengo que cambiar el bios , ahora 1004 al 5002..pero como? y donde?.
Como hay que configurar el Bios, y como configurar todo en windows para que este optimizado.
Usando PMSRT o NVStool6.06?,
Por favor ayudenme el viernes voy a comprar y no quiero que no se pueda usar , se queme o no sea reconocido.
Solo quiero que funcione bien,,,por favor estoy por ir comprar. me ayudan?

My Inglish is BAD => googleTranslator "HELP ME PLASE"
965BE M2N32 sli deluxe c3 + wifi
Hello I'm back for this place, on Friday I 965BE We Buy the C3, and I've talked to many by private message, not detract from the post, but I read in the post that some people broke / burned 1 or 2 cores of the 4 that brings a "phenomIIx4 965" or the Windows XP or W7 not recognize 4 cores, I do not want to burn cores (none) and I want windows acknowledge the 4 cores.

Can you help me to make a good and proper inatalacion well optimized.

At the moment I do not want overclokin, I just want to use the factory 965be speed is 3.4GHz and the stock cooler.
Can you help me through the steps you need to do, and what to use.

Only I have to I have to change the bios, now 1004 to 5002 .. but how? and where?.
As you must configure the BIOS, and how to set everything in windows for this optimized.
Using PMSRT or NVStool6.06?,
Please help on Friday I do not want to buy and can not be used, to burn or not to be recognized.
I just want it to work well, please I'm about to go buy. help me?

"HELP ME PLASE"
Tengo miedo porque mi athlon64x2 3800+ llega a 61ºc porque el maximo es 71ºc, pero el maximo del "965BE C3" es "61ºc", Por momento solo voy a usar el cooler de stock.
Mas adelante comprare alguno mas.

Tengo miedo porque mi athlon64x2 3800+ llega a 61ºc porque el maximo es 71ºc, pero el maximo del "965BE C3" es "61ºc", Por momento solo voy a usar el cooler de stock.
Mas adelante comprare alguno mas.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*


My Inglish is BAD => googleTranslator "HELP ME PLASE"
965BE M2N32 sli deluxe c3 + wifi
Hello I'm back for this place, on Friday I 965BE We Buy the C3, and I've talked to many by private message, not detract from the post, but I read in the post that some people broke / burned 1 or 2 cores of the 4 that brings a "phenomIIx4 965" or the Windows XP or W7 not recognize 4 cores, I do not want to burn cores (none) and I want windows acknowledge the 4 cores.

Can you help me to make a good and proper inatalacion well optimized.

At the moment I do not want overclokin, I just want to use the factory 965be speed is 3.4GHz and the stock cooler.
Can you help me through the steps you need to do, and what to use.

Only I have to I have to change the bios, now 1004 to 5002 .. but how? and where?.
As you must configure the BIOS, and how to set everything in windows for this optimized.
Using PMSRT or NVStool6.06?,
Please help on Friday I do not want to buy and can not be used, to burn or not to be recognized.
I just want it to work well, please I'm about to go buy. help me?

"HELP ME PLASE"


Please see the spreadsheet on the first page of this thread,at the top you will see AM3 installation,click on that and follow the instructions.
(this guide is somewhat old so use the latest bios (5002) and gfx drivers)
The 5002 bios can be D/L'd from the top of spreadsheet also.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Please see the spreadsheet on the first page of this thread,at the top you will see AM3 installation,click on that and follow the instructions.
(this guide is somewhat old so use the latest bios (5002) and gfx drivers)
The 5002 bios can be D/L'd from the top of spreadsheet also.

Good luck

Gyro


What's difficult here is that he's saying he doesn't know how to flash BIOS, so this is going to take a bit more effort in addition to overcoming the language issue.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


What's difficult here is that he's saying he doesn't know how to flash BIOS, so this is going to take a bit more effort in addition to overcoming the language issue.



Well, BIOS-flashing is actually thoroughly covered in the manuals of M2N*boards.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*


gr8sho writes:
> How can I tell if I'm getting the maximum performance out of such a
> setup? Something that would show saturation of the GPU's processing
> capability.

Unigine may show this (I think I might be seeing this with my X58 system,
though it could be because my XEON chip has 50% faster QPI compared to
normal consumer i7s), but I guess the obvious way is if you're able to
change your board's PCIe speeds and thus can compare.

Ian.


I don't have a lot of experience with this benchmark, but I wanted to post this for you to comment on.


----------



## cesarlalp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


What's difficult here is that he's saying he doesn't know how to flash BIOS, so this is going to take a bit more effort in addition to overcoming the language issue.



Yo sÃ© cÃ³mo flash bios, lo que no sÃ© cÃ³mo o donde los valores de entrada(en el BIOS) o V y un reloj = en NVTools, o directamente (configuraciÃ³n del BIOS 5002 por defecto) y el uso PhenomMSRT pero aquÃ* tampoco se los valores que tengo que poner en PMSRT. Como optimizar o que valores usar.

Vi usuarios escribir que mataron(quemaron, rompieron ) 1 OR2 nucleos del "phenom2-x4", ahora utilizan los jefes 2 O 3 ...

No quiero quemar ningun nucleo de mi phenom2x4, y necesito windos xp o 7, detecte correctamente los 4 cabezas.

only need Valores que tengo que usar y donde ponerlos. y que usar ejemplo NVT o msrt u otro, si necesito poner valores en el BIOs o dejarlo POR DEFECTO?
*Quiero poner el P2x4 965be c.*

Ya tengo bajado el 5002. voy a flashear el bios, necesito salvar la version anterior?..

*
I know how to flash bios, I do not know how or where the input values (in the BIOS) or V and a clock = en NVTools, or directly (5002 BIOS settings by default) and use PhenomMSRT but here too are the values that I have to put in PMSRT. How to optimize or settings to use.

Users to write that I saw killed (burned, smashed) 1 OR 2 cores of the "phenom2-x4", now use the heads 2 O 3 ...

I do not want to burn any of my phenom2x4 core, and I need windos xp or 7, 4 heads correctly detected.

Need only values I have to use and where to put. and that using such NVT or msrt or another, if I need to put values in the BIOS or left the default?
I put the P2X4 965be c.

I have already downloaded the 5002. I flash the bios, I need to save the previous version?*


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*


I have already downloaded the 5002. I flash the bios, I need to save the previous version?[/B][/COLOR]


Make sure you have cleared the CMOS after flashing the BIOS. Please confirm.

You can and should do this with your existing CPU.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*


*
I know how to flash bios, I do not know how or where the input values (in the BIOS) or V and a clock = en NVTools, or directly (5002 BIOS settings by default) and use PhenomMSRT but here too are the values that I have to put in PMSRT. How to optimize or settings to use.

Users to write that I saw killed (burned, smashed) 1 OR 2 cores of the "phenom2-x4", now use the heads 2 O 3 ...

I do not want to burn any of my phenom2x4 core, and I need windos xp or 7, 4 heads correctly detected.

Need only values I have to use and where to put. and that using such NVT or msrt or another, if I need to put values in the BIOS or left the default?
I put the P2X4 965be c.

I have already downloaded the 5002. I flash the bios, I need to save the previous version?*


Ok, you have the bios flashed to 5002,good.

After you install the x4 965 you need to reset the cmos before first boot.
Then boot to bios(delete),load default settings(F5) then save and exit(F10).
Upon reboot reenter bios(delete),go to advanced/jumperfree config set AI tuning to manual,set cpu voltage to 1.33v.(You can leave all other settings on auto)save and exit(F10).
Boot to windows,got to windows power options and set to performance(w7)/always-on(xp),then go to NV control panel/performance tab/device settings,select cpu(see pic below),set each core to x17 multi.
Save to profile.
Go to profile policies,select your profile and set it to load at windows start up.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## GTOrox

hey overclockers, Newbie here... I will be upgrading my m2n32-sli deluxe to a p2 x4 945 but its the 125w version. hope it works. I already flashed my bios to 5002, i will be clearing the cmos using the jumper, then installing the cpu along with 2x2gb ddr2-1066. also installed the nvidia tools already. I dont plan to immediately overclock it, i just want it to run stable... if i can return the processor, which one do you recommend i get instead ??


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTOrox*


hey overclockers, Newbie here... I will be upgrading my m2n32-sli deluxe to a p2 x4 945 but its the 125w version. hope it works. I already flashed my bios to 5002, i will be clearing the cmos using the jumper, then installing the cpu along with 2x2gb ddr2-1066. also installed the nvidia tools already. I dont plan to immediately overclock it, i just want it to run stable... if i can return the processor, which one do you recommend i get instead ??


It should work fine.
You don't need the NVtools workaround for the x4 945,just install,clear cmos and you're good to go.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## GTOrox

I will post results later on tonight. THanks


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Ok, you have the bios flashed to 5002,good.

After you install the x4 965 you need to reset the cmos before first boot.
Then boot to bios(delete),load default settings(F5) then save and exit(F10).
Upon reboot reenter bios(delete),go to advanced/jumperfree config set AI tuning to manual,set cpu voltage to 1.33v.(You can leave all other settings on auto)save and exit(F10).
Boot to windows,got to windows power options and set to performance(w7)/always-on(xp),then go to NV control panel/performance tab/device settings,select cpu(see pic below),set each core to x17 multi.
Save to profile.
Go to profile policies,select your profile and set it to load at windows start up.

Good luck

Gyro


Here's another link on using PMT, Cesar. If I can get around to it, I will post some pics of the settings I have set in PMT. I would take the time to read the miminalist documentation provided by the author.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post14888668

When my computer boots up, you can see that comes up in 4X clocks and the will throttle up to 15X as a function of load.


----------



## cesarlalp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;15214646*
> Ok, you have the bios flashed to 5002,good.
> 
> After you install the x4 965 you need to*1* reset the cmos before first boot*.
> Then boot to bios(delete),load default settings(F5) then save and exit(F10).
> Upon reboot reenter bios(delete),go to advanced/jumperfree config set AI tuning to manual,set cpu voltage to 1.33v.(You can leave all other settings on auto)save and exit(F10).
> Boot to windows,got to windows power options and set to performance(w7)/always-on(xp),then go to NV control panel/performance tab/device settings,select cpu(see pic below),set each core to x17 multi.
> Save to profile.
> Go to profile policies,select your profile and set it to load at windows start up.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


1* flashbios(can with my athlon).2*clear Cmos,3*boot and save default setting.4*boot go to advanced/jumperfree config set AI tuning to manual,set cpu voltage to 1.33v SAVE..., 5* "Power options " in xp?, *6 X17 is not much?

Confirm steps and questions. THANK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;15215734*
> Here's another link on using PMT, Cesar. If I can get around to it, I will post some pics of the settings I have set in PMT. I would take the time to read the miminalist documentation provided by the author.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/366989-official-asus-m2n-sli-m2n32-sli-909.html#post14888668
> 
> When my computer boots up, you can see that comes up in 4X clocks and the will throttle up to 15X as a function of load.


Thank ...ok when you can teach me how to use PSMRT,when you read.... the computer shop givme my 965BE Tuesday 11/10, my birthday is 12/10... thank for all, i see you next Explanation in soon.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cesarlalp;15216214*
> 1* flashbios(can with my athlon).2*clear Cmos,3*boot and save default setting.4*boot go to advanced/jumperfree config set AI tuning to manual,set cpu voltage to 1.33v SAVE..., 5* "Power options " in xp?, *6 X17 is not much?
> 
> Confirm steps and questions. THANK


Power options in xp are in the control panel,power options/powerschemes,set to always on.

17x200=3400mhz stock clock for 965.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cesarlalp;15216214*
> 1* flashbios(can with my athlon).2*clear Cmos,3*boot and save default setting.4*boot go to advanced/jumperfree config set AI tuning to manual,set cpu voltage to 1.33v SAVE..., 5* "Power options " in xp?, *6 X17 is not much?
> 
> Confirm steps and questions. THANK
> 
> Thank ...ok when you can teach me how to use PSMRT,when you read.... the computer shop givme my 965BE Tuesday 11/10, my birthday is 12/10... thank for all, i see you next Explanation in soon.


Cesar, You really want to focus your energy on either NVT or PMT initially because each uses a different method to achieve similar results.

One specific reason I like PMT is that intervention in BIOS is much less. You don't have to muck around with voltage or clock multiplier settings there. Instead you set these values in the PMT application.

If you want to try PMT, download the application and read about it. If you don't plan to do a new OS install, you can go ahead and install it now so you can see how it looks.

As I mentioned in the longer post about PMT, you should install CoreTemp or some other realtime temp and voltage monitor so you can see the effect of your changes.


----------



## cesarlalp

OK. you say PMSRT is better because no need Bios setup...no?
But bios setup/setting is no needed?, i try say settting bios, is no better? because is more "assembler lenguage"?

Yes i think next time install 3 SO now xp, but next w7 and ubuntu... "i see PMSRT is supported in ubuntu 64bit", i need setup AND setting NVT or PMSRT in each SO no?.

my problem with post much longer is IDIOM, is complicated, and i can confuse...
thank ...good week end...


----------



## GTOrox

ok, so im up and running with my 945 but as previous, it shows core speed 803.6mhz, multiplier x4.0, bus speed 200.9.................


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*


OK. you say PMSRT is better because no need Bios setup...no?
But bios setup/setting is no needed?, i try say settting bios, is no better? because is more "assembler lenguage"?

Yes i think next time install 3 SO now xp, but next w7 and ubuntu... "i see PMSRT is supported in ubuntu 64bit", i need setup AND setting NVT or PMSRT in each SO no?.

my problem with post much longer is IDIOM, is complicated, and i can confuse...
thank ...good week end...


PMT doesn't need any BIOS settings, so from this perspective I would say it is easier. The reason I feel PMT is better is because in addition to being easier to setup, provides you control of core and northbridge voltages.

I can't help you with Linux, but I've used PMT both in XP and Windows 7.

Your English is good enough for us to understand. I hope you are more clear in understanding that there are at least two different ways to setup a CPU like the 965BE, one using NVT and another using PMT.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


I don't have a lot of experience with this benchmark, but I wanted to post this for you to comment on.


if it means anything you beat my overclocked 6790 1gb by doubble..

fps:44.4
scores:1118
min fps:9.4
max fps:97.2

same settings and res as you.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTOrox*


ok, so im up and running with my 945 but as previous, it shows core speed 803.6mhz, multiplier x4.0, bus speed 200.9.................










Hey GTO,

You and Cesar are asking the same questions. Can you take a look at the posts over the past week or so and see if you can apply either NVT or PMT settings to your machine to set the CPU multiplier and proper voltages to run your 945 properly?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fryer*


if it means anything you beat my overclocked 6790 1gb by doubble..

fps:44.4
scores:1118
min fps:9.4
max fps:97.2

same settings and res as you.


Wow, cool.

I have to say I am very pleased with SLI and the GTX 460s. To be able to play a game like Crysis 2 at max settings on such an old system is really neat.

@Ian, I would also add that I noticed the CPU was running pretty hard, with all four cores probably exceeding 80% utilization, but that's okay with me. If I get a 1080p monitor, which is on my shopping list, I might see the system struggle a bit more.


----------



## cesarlalp

thank . tomorrow i search a link for PMSRT for Linux, i have but now i forgot where...,is for other user wannt install a phenom in linux and this FORUM.

ok computershop givme the phenom tuesday 11/10 and my birthday is 12/10... this day 
i go to format HD 160gb , installl this Hd 640gb, in first xp sp3 with all drivers Nvidia graphics and chipset...NVControPannel and phenomsMSRT, flashing the bios , instalin second Hd w7 32(becasuse i have 1gb) and all drivers nvidia too(like xp),(now)for w7 and linux with pMSRT...all for wait you help, for moment with my atlhon 3800....


----------



## GTOrox

ok, i set the profile on nvidia tools

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2035263


----------



## cesarlalp

good man is more easy....run the gamesss..............go>>>>FLASH POINT..DRising/RRiver


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*


thank . tomorrow i search a link for PMSRT for Linux, i have but now i forgot where...,is for other user wannt install a phenom in linux and this FORUM.

ok computershop givme the phenom tuesday 11/10 and my birthday is 12/10... this day 
i go to format HD 160gb , installl this Hd 640gb, in first xp sp3 with all drivers Nvidia graphics and chipset...NVControPannel and phenomsMSRT, flashing the bios , instalin second Hd w7 32(becasuse i have 1gb) and all drivers nvidia too(like xp),(now)for w7 and linux with pMSRT...all for wait you help, for moment with my atlhon 3800....


If you have windows 7, I don't see much point in installing XP. Although I have an XP image, I never use it.

Try to bump total memory to 4GB if you can. System performance increase will be noticeable.

Happy birthday.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTOrox*


ok, i set the profile on nvidia tools

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2035263




Good job.


----------



## GTOrox

thank you !!! gaming is soo much better now


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTOrox;15227839*
> thank you !!! gaming is soo much better now


Can you fill out your system specs?

I will say this, if you like to do gaming, this board has a lot of headroom.


----------



## Nycto

So I'm in the same boat as everyone else who has gone to a Phenom II X4 CPU (I just got a 980). In my case, I've managed to get my bios settings tweaked, having already read BigJohn's article, and the how to at the beginning of this thread. I'm just not clear on how to create the nvidia profile with all the settings in it. I do have ntune installed, and I did accept the license agreement to use that functionality...but from here on I'm kinda stuck. Is there a link to a step by step procedure for the ntune profile set up? Thanks!


----------



## GTOrox

its easy, download the nvidia tools software and when u go to performance, then device settings, u will see CPU... right there, u change the multiplier of each core to whatever its supposed to be (i.e. 18) once that is done, click save profile and name it whatever u want. Then go to profile policies, in the first box click LOAD THIS PROFILE, on the second box click when windows first starts and move it over to the 3rd box (to the right), on that 3rd box the word profile will be in BLUE LETTERS, click on it and find the profile u just saved. Accept and that is it.


----------



## cesarlalp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nycto*


So I'm in the same boat as everyone else who has gone to a Phenom II X4 CPU (I just got a 980). In my case, I've managed to get my bios settings tweaked, having already read BigJohn's article, and the how to at the beginning of this thread. I'm just not clear on how to create the nvidia profile with all the settings in it. I do have ntune installed, and I did accept the license agreement to use that functionality...but from here on I'm kinda stuck. Is there a link to a step by step procedure for the ntune profile set up? Thanks!


i recomended you, use to overclocking , the PhenomMSRT, more easy and is more near to hand... and no need sentting bios or Nvidiatool only need ovbiuslly driver nvidia, but no more...,junt put config value s in PhenomMSRT and yuo can change this valuse fast when you wannt, ask this , HOW and WHERE and WHAT values put in PMSRT to user gr8sho...this guy konw how...., you try put a 980...GOODDDD... i thinking...THIS MOTHERBOARD can suppotr PHENOM II X6???


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nycto*


So I'm in the same boat as everyone else who has gone to a Phenom II X4 CPU (I just got a 980). In my case, I've managed to get my bios settings tweaked, having already read BigJohn's article, and the how to at the beginning of this thread. I'm just not clear on how to create the nvidia profile with all the settings in it. I do have ntune installed, and I did accept the license agreement to use that functionality...but from here on I'm kinda stuck. Is there a link to a step by step procedure for the ntune profile set up? Thanks!


If you're using Windows, check to make sure your power profile is set to High Performance. This is in Control Panel of the operating system. If this setting is not so, NVT won't expose the CPU multiplier listbox.

For you too, providing your system details would be useful to those of us that can extend help.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cesarlalp;15240462*
> i thinking...THIS MOTHERBOARD can suppotr PHENOM II X6???


The limitation is the currently available BIOS. There was an effort by someone to create a custom BIOS, but I never saw any positive confirmation that it was made to work.


----------



## Nycto

I'm running a Phenom II 980, a GeForce 9600 GT, and a mixed bag of RAM. All of it is PC2-6400 DDR2...just some is Kingston and some Corsair. 6 GB in all.

Here's a screenshot of cpu-z, core temp, and the nvidia control panel...

http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h8...tosettings.png

Anything else that I can provide, let me know...


----------



## Gyro

From the looks of it you don't have the windows power option set to performance.(there is no core or multi dropdown box showing) see pic.

And go here http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem and fill it in the best you can. thanks

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nycto;15251323*
> I'm running a Phenom II 980, a GeForce 9600 GT, and a mixed bag of RAM. All of it is PC2-6400 DDR2...just some is Kingston and some Corsair. 6 GB in all.
> 
> Here's a screenshot of cpu-z, core temp, and the nvidia control panel...
> 
> http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h84/Nyctophobia1470/nyctosettings.png
> 
> Anything else that I can provide, let me know...


Gyro gave you more precise instructions on where to add your system info. What I was mostly looking for was the operating system, which I assume is either XP or 7. Also which M2N board you have.

This may seem strange to you, but the Nvidia control panel will not show you the cpu multiplier selector unless you have the OS set to high performance in power options. If this isn't clear, just say so.

Nvidia system tools will give you the ability to specify a profile to load at boot time. Hopefully that will become more self-evident once you see how to set the 4 cores. Please let us know how you make out with this task.

_______________ Some other comments. _______________

If you decide to do overclocking of your main board, you may want to stick with just the 4GB set to improve your chances of a higher stable frequency. This would be in the vein of overclocking your front-side bus.

If you want to run your 980 closer to 4GHz, you will need to supply a higher Vcore value, perhaps 1.4V or more. This of course will generate more heat, so you should ensure you have sufficient cooling in place. Most older cases really don't do a good enough job, and you'll probably want to consider a better CPU cooler. I myself run an open case with auxiliary fans when I'm gaming.


----------



## cesarlalp

hi,you can say me..who,where, waht...settings/values in PMSRT / nvt..


----------



## MRocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nycto;15251323*
> I'm running a Phenom II 980, a GeForce 9600 GT, and a mixed bag of RAM. All of it is PC2-6400 DDR2...just some is Kingston and some Corsair. 6 GB in all.
> 
> Here's a screenshot of cpu-z, core temp, and the nvidia control panel...
> 
> http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h84/Nyctophobia1470/nyctosettings.png
> 
> Anything else that I can provide, let me know...


Nycto, you are using the version of nvtools? I had this problem of not showing the multiplier with 6.06 and 6.10, only managed to solve the problem in version 5.05.


----------



## GTOrox

at first my didnt show the multiplier either, after several restarts, it showed it. thats why i was lost at first as well, couldnt find the multiplier, hope it pops up eventually


----------



## Nycto

And now everything is made clear. I was confused by the lack of a multiplier option, and once I changed the power settings, it was made available. Thanks guys, I'm finally able to take advantage of my new processor


----------



## cesarlalp

Can you fill out your system specs?

I will say this, if you like to do gaming, this board has a lot of headroom.


----------



## Slink

FYI, I think the "Performance" power option is under "additional plans" in Vista & W7.


----------



## cesarlalp

i tray this job but in linux, who konw same of this? how do but in linux with sofware like phenomMSRT or NVTools, help me..

i just need run this processon in stock no overcloking....i need only 3.4ghz no more


----------



## Nycto

I don't play a large number of new games...the last PC game I bought was the Orange Box...but I'm a big fan of Bethesda's RPG's and I'd like to be able to play them on the PC rather than the Xbox 360...so my ultimate hope is to be able run Skyrim on my current system. That's why I changed processors. My old Athlon x2 3800+ could run Oblivion...but not at full tilt.

By the way, I've partially updated my system specs. I'll have it all done by the week's end.


----------



## cesarlalp

HOW know this software , like PhenomMSRT but for liux http://www.ztex.de/misc/k10ctl.e.html

need help, please.


----------



## cesarlalp

HOW know this software , like PhenomMSRT but for liux http://www.ztex.de/misc/k10ctl.e.html

need help, please.


----------



## DrSwizz

I do not understand; What it is exactly you want?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*


I do not understand; What it is exactly you want?


He's trying to achieve the same functionality as what PMT can do, but in Linux. I was never able to get K10stat to work. This includes asking for help from the author.

Cheers


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nycto*


I don't play a large number of new games...the last PC game I bought was the Orange Box...but I'm a big fan of Bethesda's RPG's and I'd like to be able to play them on the PC rather than the Xbox 360...so my ultimate hope is to be able run Skyrim on my current system. That's why I changed processors. My old Athlon x2 3800+ could run Oblivion...but not at full tilt.

By the way, I've partially updated my system specs. I'll have it all done by the week's end.


I thoroughly enjoyed Oblivion. This game actually caused me to buy an interim GPU, ATI X1650.

I suspect a lot of what you can and can't do with Skyrim will depend on your GPU. If that card doesn't support DX11, though, you will likely be missing out on the high-end aspects of a new game like that. Which I also am looking forward to playing btw.


----------



## cesarlalp

or with this can run good in linux?

http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-con...ntu/2009/04/10


----------



## MRocha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*


HOW know this software , like PhenomMSRT but for liux http://www.ztex.de/misc/k10ctl.e.html

need help, please.


This program seems to control various parameters, it is very good, but if you can not fit them properly can damage the processor.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*


or with this can run good in linux?

http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-con...ntu/2009/04/10


Maybe this second option is better.


----------



## bhd1223

Hello all. I just came across this forum while looking on info regarding SSD compatibility with my M2N32-SLI deluxe board.

For some background, I was running an Athlon 64 X2 @ 3.0 GHz since I built this machine until this past summer when the heat sink fan starting having some issues and the CPU started acting funny. I think the CPU started dying because of the fan but I didn't notice any issues with the fan or high temps until I actually replaced the CPU and tried to reuse the old heat sink. I upgraded to a Phenom II X4 840 @ 3.2 GHz which I guess is a re-branded Athlon II X4 645 but either way it was low cost and an improvement over what I had. For this I also upgraded the bios to I believe 5002.

I just got done playing the BF3 beta the other day with my old 9600GT and even with the lack of decent graphics the game was great fun. I also played the beta on my PS3 but enjoyed the PC more which is unusual for me. In anticipation for the game I'm thinking of making a final upgrade move before this machine is placed on the permanent hold. Any further "upgrades" will come with a full build from scratch. I'm also running an even older 6800GS to power a second monitor with the 9600GT. I'd like to relegate the 9600 to the job of the 6800 and was thinking of procuring a GTX560 to take over primary duties. I was also thinking about the 460 but feel for not much more the 560 has some benefits over the 460.

I would also like to upgrade my system drive to an SSD. In reading over the last 50-60 pages of this thread there seemed to be some good info regarding SSDs. I was planning on using an OCZ agility or vertex 2 but after reading reviews and then reading the issues on this forum I'm leaning towards the Crucial M4. Since I'm looking for around the 250 Gb range the M4 adds a decent chunk of change over the OCZ but it seems to be a safer option with regards to reliability, compatibility, and even performance. I was wondering if I'll run into any problems trying to do a fresh install of windows7 on the SSD. Will the SSD require any extra work for it to function beyond plugging it in and getting down to business? One thing to note is I do have a Raid 5 with 3 older WD drives. Since this was built a good 3 or 4 years ago, the only newer parts are the CPU and then a couple years back the 9600GT when it was first released.

I figure this SSD isn't a bad choice as long as it works since I can just pull it out and go to work in a new machine should I decide to build one sooner than later. Same thing with the 560. Does it seem like this is a logical last upgrade step for the old M2N32? Should I skip the SSD and maybe go for a lower power GPU? Honestly, I'm not blinking at the cost of a standard 560 but the 256 Gb M4 makes me hesitate a little especially when there is no guarantee it will work. I would like an SSD but it needs to be this capacity or greater since I use many programs that are slow loaders and I'd like to speed them all up.

Thank you for any input you can provide. This has been driving me crazy since the beta for BF3 ended. I find it hard to think about much else until I make a decision. Below is a run I did on my old 7200rpm Hitachi using CrystalDiskMark. Looking at it, the SSD results I've seen in this thread look far superior.


----------



## .Andres

Has anyone gotten the built in WiFi on the M2N32 working in Windows7?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Andres;15325874*
> Has anyone gotten the built in WiFi on the M2N32 working in Windows7?


Yes. Nothing special really. It's a Realtek and Windows 7 provides native support for the hardware.

I always thought this was a handy feature to have and interestingly no top of the line Asus board seems to include this anymore.


----------



## .Andres

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Yes. Nothing special really. It's a Realtek and Windows 7 provides native support for the hardware.

I always thought this was a handy feature to have and interestingly no top of the line Asus board seems to include this anymore.


If it's not too much trouble, would you mind showing me what driver you installed to get it working?

I used the one from the Asus website in compatibility mode, and although I get it recognized, I can't get it to connect to my network. And natively Windows 7 wasn't able to load the driver for it either. It just showed up as RTL8187_ in the device manager. I also tried Realtek's RTL8187SE driver and that didn't help.

Any tips?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bhd1223*


Hello all. I just came across this forum while looking on info regarding SSD compatibility with my M2N32-SLI deluxe board.


Welcome.









Quote:



For some background, I was running an Athlon 64 X2 @ 3.0 GHz since I built this machine until this past summer when the heat sink fan starting having some issues and the CPU started acting funny. I think the CPU started dying because of the fan but I didn't notice any issues with the fan or high temps until I actually replaced the CPU and tried to reuse the old heat sink. I upgraded to a Phenom II X4 840 @ 3.2 GHz which I guess is a re-branded Athlon II X4 645 but either way it was low cost and an improvement over what I had. For this I also upgraded the bios to I believe 5002.

I just got done playing the BF3 beta the other day with my old 9600GT and even with the lack of decent graphics the game was great fun. I also played the beta on my PS3 but enjoyed the PC more which is unusual for me. In anticipation for the game I'm thinking of making a final upgrade move before this machine is placed on the permanent hold. Any further "upgrades" will come with a full build from scratch. I'm also running an even older 6800GS to power a second monitor with the 9600GT. I'd like to relegate the 9600 to the job of the 6800 and was thinking of procuring a GTX560 to take over primary duties. I was also thinking about the 460 but feel for not much more the 560 has some benefits over the 460.


The path I chose was a little more expensive because I was determined to utilize SLI. Two 460s seem to work quite nicely for me and will be easy to move to my next build.

Quote:



I would also like to upgrade my system drive to an SSD. In reading over the last 50-60 pages of this thread there seemed to be some good info regarding SSDs. I was planning on using an OCZ agility or vertex 2 but after reading reviews and then reading the issues on this forum I'm leaning towards the Crucial M4. Since I'm looking for around the 250 Gb range the M4 adds a decent chunk of change over the OCZ but it seems to be a safer option with regards to reliability, compatibility, and even performance. I was wondering if I'll run into any problems trying to do a fresh install of windows7 on the SSD. Will the SSD require any extra work for it to function beyond plugging it in and getting down to business? One thing to note is I do have a Raid 5 with 3 older WD drives. Since this was built a good 3 or 4 years ago, the only newer parts are the CPU and then a couple years back the 9600GT when it was first released.


For just a better overall end user experience, there's nothing quite like an SSD. I think the only suggestion I can make here is to clear the CMOS and reset ACPI before installing the SSD to make sure the system gets a good fresh start. Beyond that, Windows 7 should be very happy with an SSD. As to the size, I am forcing myself to live with a 120GB for basic necessity and using HDDs to store the bulk of my data. Probably a better practice anyway to separate OS from data. With this setup (120GB Vertex 3) I'm using it to start my system and run core apps and games.

Quote:



I figure this SSD isn't a bad choice as long as it works since I can just pull it out and go to work in a new machine should I decide to build one sooner than later. Same thing with the 560. Does it seem like this is a logical last upgrade step for the old M2N32? Should I skip the SSD and maybe go for a lower power GPU? Honestly, I'm not blinking at the cost of a standard 560 but the 256 Gb M4 makes me hesitate a little especially when there is no guarantee it will work. I would like an SSD but it needs to be this capacity or greater since I use many programs that are slow loaders and I'd like to speed them all up.

Thank you for any input you can provide. This has been driving me crazy since the beta for BF3 ended. I find it hard to think about much else until I make a decision. Below is a run I did on my old 7200rpm Hitachi using CrystalDiskMark. Looking at it, the SSD results I've seen in this thread look far superior.


Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## bhd1223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


For just a better overall end user experience, there's nothing quite like an SSD. I think the only suggestion I can make here is to clear the CMOS and reset ACPI before installing the SSD to make sure the system gets a good fresh start. Beyond that, Windows 7 should be very happy with an SSD. As to the size, I am forcing myself to live with a 120GB for basic necessity and using HDDs to store the bulk of my data. Probably a better practice anyway to separate OS from data. With this setup (120GB Vertex 3) I'm using it to start my system and run core apps and games.

Good luck and let us know what you decide.


Thank you.

With regards to your suggestions, am I going to have to eliminate the Raid5 and set it back up after getting W7 set or should I be fine leaving everything as is? Regarding splitting the OS and data, I've never been too fond of it. Data itself I have no issue with, the whole reason for the Raid 5 was just to stick lots of old stuff that I like to look through and maybe even need something out of. Programs are another matter. I haven't ever really liked doing that. This build was really my first multi-drive build and desktop since back in the 90's though so I guess single drive operation was and is a bit of habit.

What is the best way you've found to separate? My plan is to use the 650Gb usable space on the Hitachi as a couple partitions, one for backup, one for data (i.e. My Documents type stuff), and then another for programs I don't want on the SSD. Really though, as I stand, I have about 80Gb of programs, 30-40 of windows, and around 40 of user data. Everything else is negligible. I'm sitting just under 160Gb for Vista, my programs, and all my saved files since the build, other than videos which all go on my storage array. I've uninstalled many games that I no longer play so that has saved a lot of space. I'm not sure how much less space 7 will take than Vista but I don't feel like I can shrink my usage that much.

Honestly though, I'm thinking of leaving this drive as is and starting the SSD w/ 7 from scratch. I'll have some time required for downloading and installing the programs I consider must haves. Maybe the restore backup from vista isn't the best way to approach it. I guess I can leave vista on the current drive and partition around it. Then if I can't find some programs I can just boot to that to use them.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Andres*


If it's not too much trouble, would you mind showing me what driver you installed to get it working?

I used the one from the Asus website in compatibility mode, and although I get it recognized, I can't get it to connect to my network. And natively Windows 7 wasn't able to load the driver for it either. It just showed up as RTL8187_ in the device manager. I also tried Realtek's RTL8187SE driver and that didn't help.

Any tips?


Here you go.

Honestly I think Windows just found and updated this for me. I can tell you for sure that I did not use the Asus drivers. If you're stuck, try using Drive Sweeper in Safe Mode and have it rip out all the Realtek stuff and start over.

Good luck.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bhd1223*


Thank you.

With regards to your suggestions, am I going to have to eliminate the Raid5 and set it back up after getting W7 set or should I be fine leaving everything as is? Regarding splitting the OS and data, I've never been too fond of it. Data itself I have no issue with, the whole reason for the Raid 5 was just to stick lots of old stuff that I like to look through and maybe even need something out of. Programs are another matter. I haven't ever really liked doing that. This build was really my first multi-drive build and desktop since back in the 90's though so I guess single drive operation was and is a bit of habit.

What is the best way you've found to separate? My plan is to use the 650Gb usable space on the Hitachi as a couple partitions, one for backup, one for data (i.e. My Documents type stuff), and then another for programs I don't want on the SSD. Really though, as I stand, I have about 80Gb of programs, 30-40 of windows, and around 40 of user data. Everything else is negligible. I'm sitting just under 160Gb for Vista, my programs, and all my saved files since the build, other than videos which all go on my storage array. I've uninstalled many games that I no longer play so that has saved a lot of space. I'm not sure how much less space 7 will take than Vista but I don't feel like I can shrink my usage that much.

Honestly though, I'm thinking of leaving this drive as is and starting the SSD w/ 7 from scratch. I'll have some time required for downloading and installing the programs I consider must haves. Maybe the restore backup from vista isn't the best way to approach it. I guess I can leave vista on the current drive and partition around it. Then if I can't find some programs I can just boot to that to use them.


I can't really comment on Raid as this is isn't something I've delved into yet.

But the idea of building fresh is certainly the way to go. In fact, I would probably start with only the SSD connected at first and then add the other drives in afterwards.

I have two machines here that live happily under the 120G cap. From my sig, you can see I carry plenty of storage.

One of the reasons I've adopted this separation approach with SSD is that there have been numerous times I've had to secure erase because of possible issues with firmware updates. This has given me the "encouragement" so to speak to keep my losses to a minimum.


----------



## bhd1223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


I can't really comment on Raid as this is isn't something I've delved into yet.

But the idea of building fresh is certainly the way to go. In fact, I would probably start with only the SSD connected at first and then add the other drives in afterwards.

I have two machines here that live happily under the 120G cap. From my sig, you can see I carry plenty of storage.

One of the reasons I've adopted this separation approach with SSD is that there have been numerous times I've had to secure erase because of possible issues with firmware updates. This has given me the "encouragement" so to speak to keep my losses to a minimum.


You definitely have a lot of storage. Sadly I can only shrink my system drive down to around 550 GB at the moment, odd since I'm only using 155 GB or so, which leaves the remaining 150 GB free to partition. I'm not sure how you fit the OS and games on the 120 GB drive though. Right now I have Vista and a bunch of system files sitting at about 45GB, about 40GB of games, and about 10GB of what I consider essential programs. Even if I were to relocate all the typical user type files and nonessential programs to a secondary drive I'm still sitting at 95GB. Maybe W7 takes up less space, I'm not sure. That puts me right about the max capacity I'd want to be at with a 120GB drive. Maybe it's not bad to max out an SSD though, I really don't know. It would be nice to be able to save some money on a lower capacity drive. 120 seems a bit small but maybe a 180 could work. At the price of them I feel like the 250's are a better deal at about $1 per extra GB though.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhd1223;15336088*
> You definitely have a lot of storage. Sadly I can only shrink my system drive down to around 550 GB at the moment, odd since I'm only using 155 GB or so, which leaves the remaining 150 GB free to partition. I'm not sure how you fit the OS and games on the 120 GB drive though.


I have 4 games installed. I also use iTunes for the active directory and artwork cache, and backups for 3 i devices. All of this probably accounts for < 40GB. With a number of utility programs also installed, there's still 30GB free.

I'm sure if you work at it it will fit easily. I've picked up some SATA-2 spinners of 2GB size for as little as $70 so that's another option for you.

If you want to go for the larger size, that's fine too. I suspect there's a lot of room for price/GB to come down.


----------



## bhd1223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;15337001*
> I have 4 games installed. I also use iTunes for the active directory and artwork cache, and backups for 3 i devices. All of this probably accounts for < 40GB. With a number of utility programs also installed, there's still 30GB free.
> 
> I'm sure if you work at it it will fit easily. I've picked up some SATA-2 spinners of 2GB size for as little as $70 so that's another option for you.
> 
> If you want to go for the larger size, that's fine too. I suspect there's a lot of room for price/GB to come down.


Hmmm. Well I'm definitely purchasing my final upgrade parts sometime this week. I've narrowed my SSD choice down to the Intel 320 160GB and the Crucial M4 256GB. The 320 runs ~$280 and should be 250 after a rebate. The M4 will cost ~380. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Celesh

Hi everybody,
can anybody tell me which BIOS I should use for a Phenom X4 BE 975 STEP C3 on my M2N32 Sli Deluxe mobo?
Thank you!!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celesh;15339336*
> Hi everybody,
> can anybody tell me which BIOS I should use for a Phenom X4 BE 975 STEP C3 on my M2N32 Sli Deluxe mobo?
> Thank you!!


5002,get it here http://www.overclock.net/attachments/amd-motherboards/162911d1278467138-asus-m2n-sli-m2n32-sli-club-m2n32-sli_deluxe_5002.zip

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Celesh

Thanks a lot Gyro!!


----------



## bhd1223

Well it's official. Last night I purchased my final upgrade for the M2N. Really it's just the start of my next build though. Whenever I decide to jump ship to a new mobo the 560Ti, Crucial M4 256GB, and new PSU will all move over. After looking at the power consumption of the newer GPUs I decided I needed a new PSU. My last one probably wasn't the best choice at the time but due to price and requirements at the time it was great. 3 12V rails at 18A each just doesn't cut it with the modern hardware though. Since my current setup should only draw around 400W max, when I revert back upon a new build the old PSU goes in. When that 560 goes in I'll be looking more at 500-550 max. Between that being the wattage rating of the current PSU and the fact the rail amperage is too low it had to be upgraded. More money than I wanted to spend but better safe than sorry. Hopefully this weekend it will all be here and I can clean up the case and get everything running.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhd1223;15365892*
> Well it's official. Last night I purchased my final upgrade for the M2N. Really it's just the start of my next build though. Whenever I decide to jump ship to a new mobo the 560Ti, Crucial M4 256GB, and new PSU will all move over. After looking at the power consumption of the newer GPUs I decided I needed a new PSU. My last one probably wasn't the best choice at the time but due to price and requirements at the time it was great. 3 12V rails at 18A each just doesn't cut it with the modern hardware though. Since my current setup should only draw around 400W max, when I revert back upon a new build the old PSU goes in. When that 560 goes in I'll be looking more at 500-550 max. Between that being the wattage rating of the current PSU and the fact the rail amperage is too low it had to be upgraded. More money than I wanted to spend but better safe than sorry. Hopefully this weekend it will all be here and I can clean up the case and get everything running.


Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhd1223;15365892*
> Well it's official. Last night I purchased my final upgrade for the M2N. Really it's just the start of my next build though. Whenever I decide to jump ship to a new mobo the 560Ti, Crucial M4 256GB, and new PSU will all move over. After looking at the power consumption of the newer GPUs I decided I needed a new PSU. My last one probably wasn't the best choice at the time but due to price and requirements at the time it was great. 3 12V rails at 18A each just doesn't cut it with the modern hardware though. Since my current setup should only draw around 400W max, when I revert back upon a new build the old PSU goes in. When that 560 goes in I'll be looking more at 500-550 max. Between that being the wattage rating of the current PSU and the fact the rail amperage is too low it had to be upgraded. More money than I wanted to spend but better safe than sorry. Hopefully this weekend it will all be here and I can clean up the case and get everything running.


Cool. When you get a chance, go ahead and update your system details in control panel.

BTW, I am in the same boat so to speak. In addition I will also carry over my CPU.


----------



## octhunder

hi. i have the following configuration. phenom x3 8750 and mb asus m2-n32 sli deluxe and 2x2 gb ram 1066 but using them at 800 cuz unstable at 1066. i want to oc my cpu and i cant pass 2.6ghz/core on auto. need manual settings pls.


----------



## Evil Henchman

Hi all. New here and this is my first post.

First of all, I want to thank all the people that contribute to this forum for providing great resourses and info. Without this info, I'd be lost on using an AM3 quad core CPU on an ASUS M2N32-Sli Deluxe (Wireless Edition) mobo.

That said. Thanks to this thread, I have an AMD Phenom II X4 980 working on said board with the multiplier for all four cores set to 18.5. Everything is fine, I just have a question regarding temps. I do have an aftermarket cooler and my idle temp is 46c Is that ok or does it seem too hot? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octhunder;15370906*
> hi. i have the following configuration. phenom x3 8750 and mb asus m2-n32 sli deluxe and 2x2 gb ram 1066 but using them at 800 cuz unstable at 1066. i want to oc my cpu and i cant pass 2.6ghz/core on auto. need manual settings pls.


Is your 8750 a BE(unlocked multi)?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Henchman;15372062*
> Hi all. New here and this is my first post.
> 
> First of all, I want to thank all the people that contribute to this forum for providing great resourses and info. Without this info, I'd be lost on using an AM3 quad core CPU on an ASUS M2N32-Sli Deluxe (Wireless Edition) mobo.
> 
> That said. Thanks to this thread, I have an AMD Phenom II X4 980 working on said board with the multiplier for all four cores set to 18.5. Everything is fine, I just have a question regarding temps. I do have an aftermarket cooler and my idle temp is 46c Is that ok or does it seem too hot? Please let me know. Thanks.


Can you go here http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem and fill it in as best you can. thanks

Congrats









Load temps are more important than idle temps,how hot does it get under load?

Gyro


----------



## octhunder

@ Gyro. it's not BE it's normal


----------



## Evil Henchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;15372185*
> Load temps are more important than idle temps,how hot does it get under load?
> 
> Gyro


What you you like me to use as a load test? Prime95 for an hour or is that too much load?


----------



## Ace Telekinesis

Don't forget peeps if you want bulldozer just grab a copy of CBROM, the microcode from a newer bios, remove some of the stuff from the existing 5001 ROM like EZFLASH and RAID to make space and then paste in the new larger microcode. But remember bulldozer may give you a drop in IPC speed and also this mobo will not allow you to see cpu temps as bulldozer uses different temp probe system that needs the 990/880 chipsets.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Henchman;15372573*
> What you you like me to use as a load test? Prime95 for an hour or is that too much load?


Ya, run prime95 but only for 10-15 mins, that's long enough to get the temps up and steady.

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *octhunder*


@ Gyro. it's not BE it's normal


Have you increased the cpu volts any?
Or is everything on auto,and you are just raising the reference clock?

Gyro


----------



## Evil Henchman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Ya, run prime95 but only for 10-15 mins, that's long enough to get the temps up and steady.

Gyro


Sweet thanks. I'll start it up now.

EDIT: Ran Prime95 for 15 minutes. Core Temp states that the max temp is 68c. PC Probe II showed 77c for the CPU and 47c for the mobo, right before I shut down Prime 95.
CPU-Z shows the Core Voltage at 1.376 (It's actually set a bit lower in the BIOS).

I am not overclocking anything at all.

So... do those temps seem ok?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Henchman*


Sweet thanks. I'll start it up now.

EDIT: Ran Prime95 for 15 minutes. Core Temp states that the max temp is 68c. PC Probe II showed 77c for the CPU and 47c for the mobo, right before I shut down Prime 95.
CPU-Z shows the Core Voltage at 1.376 (It's actually set a bit lower in the BIOS).

I am not overclocking anything at all.

So... do those temps seem ok?


I'd like to see your system specs too.

What frequency are you running the CPU at?

68C seems a bit high to me. I'd like to see that number closer to 60C. Can you retry the test with an open case to see if it makes a difference? Also, do you have any auxiliary fans hand you can point at the CPU?

If you want to lower your idle temps, use PhenomMSRTweaker (PMT) instead of Nvidia System Tools. PMT will allow you to control Vcore and northbridge voltage. You can then setup Px states to control the voltages dynamically under load similar to what CnQ does natively for the older X2 processors.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Henchman*


Sweet thanks. I'll start it up now.

EDIT: Ran Prime95 for 15 minutes. Core Temp states that the max temp is 68c. PC Probe II showed 77c for the CPU and 47c for the mobo, right before I shut down Prime 95.
CPU-Z shows the Core Voltage at 1.376 (It's actually set a bit lower in the BIOS).

I am not overclocking anything at all.

So... do those temps seem ok?


Pardon my ignorance asking this incase I missed it, but what kind of aftermarket cooler do you have and how did you apply the thermal paste? Application of the TP can be critical in heat exchange. 1.37v is plenty low that your CPU should be running nice and cool.

Also some other questions that may be helpful... is it hot where you live? How are the ambients in the room your PC is in? (ambient being air temperature). How is the airflow in your case? Adequate?


----------



## Evil Henchman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


Pardon my ignorance asking this incase I missed it, but what kind of aftermarket cooler do you have and how did you apply the thermal paste? Application of the TP can be critical in heat exchange. 1.37v is plenty low that your CPU should be running nice and cool.

Also some other questions that may be helpful... is it hot where you live? How are the ambients in the room your PC is in? (ambient being air temperature). How is the airflow in your case? Adequate?


Ok, I added my system info to my forum profile. Some of the questions were to vague for me to answer so I left them blank.

It is not hot where I live and I keep the room temp around 73F.

The after market cooler is now in my profile and at least for my old CPU (Athlon 64 X2 5600), it keeps the CPU about 10 degrees cooler than the stock heatsink and fan.

I use Artic Silver 5 for the thermal grease on the CPU. I've been building computers since the early 90's. I know how to properly apply thermal grease to a CPU.

Cool and Quiet and all fan control profiles are disabled in the BIOS.

The airflow in my case is fine as far as I know. I have a 120mm fan in the front sucking air in and a 120mm fan in the back blowing air out. I'm not an overclocker so shouldn't that be all I need?


----------



## Fossil

Did you use the pea-sized dot method to apply the paste? If so it could explain the higher temps. HDT coolers usually need a different method of application to get a full spread for maximum heat transfer. See the pics in this link to know what I mean.

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...1&limitstart=5


----------



## Evil Henchman

I never apply thermal paste to the heatsink/cooler, only the CPU. Using a finger, I spread a thin layer over the entire top of the CPU. I don't use too little or too much. However since my aftermarket cooler is of the "Heat-pipe Direct Touch" varity as described in the link you gave me, perhaps I should be at least filling in the gaps, as shown in the article.

As far as lapping, the copper pipe portions are mirror shiny and smooth already but the aluminum could probably use some lapping.

I took off my side panel (but did not use any additional fans) and checked my temps. Idle is 39C and load is 60c. So... the CPU is 8 degrees cooler with the side panel off. Does this seem normal or should I be considering more case cooling?

If it helps, I have not been using the side panel fan. In fact, I took it off the side panel since I wasn't using it. Should I be? I have heard that they can disrupt the airflow from front to back.


----------



## octhunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;15372898*
> Have you increased the cpu volts any?
> Or is everything on auto,and you are just raising the reference clock?
> 
> Gyro


no. everything on auto i just chaged the fsb i think from 200 (auto) to 2xx


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Henchman;15373134*
> Sweet thanks. I'll start it up now.
> 
> EDIT: Ran Prime95 for 15 minutes. Core Temp states that the max temp is 68c. PC Probe II showed 77c for the CPU and 47c for the mobo, right before I shut down Prime 95.
> CPU-Z shows the Core Voltage at 1.376 (It's actually set a bit lower in the BIOS).
> 
> I am not overclocking anything at all.
> 
> So... do those temps seem ok?


Those temps are not ok








Alot of M2N32's overvolt the cpu,mine does by .044v(eg:1.30v in bios = 1.344v in cpu-z),but has little to no vdroop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Henchman;15375458*
> Ok, I added my system info to my forum profile. Some of the questions were to vague for me to answer so I left them blank.
> 
> It is not hot where I live and I keep the room temp around 73F.
> 
> The after market cooler is now in my profile and at least for my old CPU (Athlon 64 X2 5600), it keeps the CPU about 10 degrees cooler than the stock heatsink and fan.
> 
> I use Artic Silver 5 for the thermal grease on the CPU. I've been building computers since the early 90's. I know how to properly apply thermal grease to a CPU.
> 
> Cool and Quiet and all fan control profiles are disabled in the BIOS.
> 
> The airflow in my case is fine as far as I know. I have a 120mm fan in the front sucking air in and a 120mm fan in the back blowing air out. I'm not an overclocker so shouldn't that be all I need?


AS5 also takes about 200 hrs to cure,so your temps will lower over time but not enough in your case.
I would suggest you try using the q-fan profile optimal.
MB temp of 47c suggests poor airflow,MB temps should only be a few degrees above ambient,even under load.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Henchman;15375946*
> I never apply thermal paste to the heatsink/cooler, only the CPU. Using a finger, I spread a thin layer over the entire top of the CPU. I don't use too little or too much. However since my aftermarket cooler is of the "Heat-pipe Direct Touch" varity as described in the link you gave me, perhaps I should be at least filling in the gaps, as shown in the article.
> 
> As far as lapping, the copper pipe portions are mirror shiny and smooth already but the aluminum could probably use some lapping.
> 
> I took off my side panel (but did not use any additional fans) and checked my temps. Idle is 39C and load is 60c. So... the CPU is 8 degrees cooler with the side panel off. Does this seem normal or should I be considering more case cooling?
> 
> If it helps, I have not been using the side panel fan. In fact, I took it off the side panel since I wasn't using it. Should I be? I have heard that they can disrupt the airflow from front to back.


Use the 2 line method shown in the link Fossil posted,I use it on my ziggy and it really is the best method.
Put the side panel fan back on and try it as both intake and exhaust,see which works best.
I would guess that the stock case fans are 1200rpm,yes/no?
No need to lap your cooler.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## octhunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octhunder;15378656*
> no. everything on auto i just chaged the fsb i think from 200 (auto) to 2xx


dont forget me...at least tell me what voltage to set for something like 2.7 - 2.8 ghz


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octhunder;15379242*
> dont forget me...at least tell me what voltage to set for something like 2.7 - 2.8 ghz


sorry, didn't forget you,stopped for coffee and smoke.

Ok,I'll start by saying that the Ph I's are not good oc'ers and we my not get too much higher than 2.6-2.7.But we are going to try.

What is the cpu volts you are running at 2.6?(check with cpu-z)
Set that voltage manually in bios.(your bios volt setting my differ from what shows in cpu-z,adjust accordingly)Alot of M2N32's overvolt the cpu,mine does by .044v(eg:1.30v in bios = 1.344v in cpu-z)

Since you have 2.6(12x217) stable we can start at that 12x217 for 2.6.
Run prime for about 10 minutes,just to see if it's ok with the manual settings.
If it passes ok raise ref clock to 220 and run prime for 10 minutes.
If it fails raise cpu volts 1 notch and retest,still fails raise 1 more notch and retest.
If it passes raise to 222 and test again,fails? raise cpu volts 1 notch.
and so on,see how far that gets you.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Henchman*


I took off my side panel (but did not use any additional fans) and checked my temps. Idle is 39C and load is 60c. So... the CPU is 8 degrees cooler with the side panel off. Does this seem normal or should I be considering more case cooling?

If it helps, I have not been using the side panel fan. In fact, I took it off the side panel since I wasn't using it. Should I be? I have heard that they can disrupt the airflow from front to back.


If taking the side panel off gives you better temps it could mean airflow in your case is inefficient. My case used to be the same way but at some point with all my fan/airflow tweaking that changed.

How do you have your fans setup inside?

And now that I'm thinking about it, which way is your cooler mounted? The older AM2 boards had a crappy mounting bracket that wouldn't allow you to horizontally mount the cooler. So I'm guessing your Xiggy's fans point up/down instead of front/back? This could be causing a bottleneck in the airflow unless you have some topside fans exhausting air.

Also you may think about adding another fan to your Xiggy for a push/pull setup and then get some non-adhesive duct tape to enclose the sides of the cooler to direct the airflow through the fins and not allow it to escape out. This is a little something I did when I got my Xiggy and I noticed a 5c drop in temps.

http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...pictureid=7782

In this picture my cooler is mounted vertically but not anymore. And if you were wondering the tape actually holds the other fan in place.


----------



## octhunder

Ok.So if i set the volts to more than 1.3 pc wont boot or i get blue screen. This happens on 215 to 220. 220 is unstable on auto unstable on 1.3. i lowerd to 218 at 1.3v and it seems stabel. in cpu-z core voltage it's 1.328 but sometimes jumps to 1.340. And core temp says temp max 77 C


----------



## Gyro

@ Fossil, the M2N32 cpu bracket is mounted east/west so tower coolers that use the stock mount naturally sit front to back.

@ octhunder, how high above 1.3v did you try?
Also try setting the ram volts manually to 2.3v

Gyro


----------



## octhunder

something like 3 steps above then i quited because i didnt see the point..and the ram i cant set 2.3v i tried before ...wont boot and strange things appear on monitor


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Henchman*


I took off my side panel (but did not use any additional fans) and checked my temps. Idle is 39C and load is 60c. So... the CPU is 8 degrees cooler with the side panel off. Does this seem normal or should I be considering more case cooling?

If it helps, I have not been using the side panel fan. In fact, I took it off the side panel since I wasn't using it. Should I be? I have heard that they can disrupt the airflow from front to back.


Not surprised by your findings. They are consistent with what I've seen which is why I asked the question.

I don't think the point is so much about airflow as it is about getting heat away from parts that generate it. A closed case is an air trap. And heat rises. Most cases I've ever seen in person are not really well suited to deal with situation where heat output is as high as it is with newer CPUs and GPUs. In fact my case in particular sucked (and in the wrong way if you consider the pun) big time when it came just to the X2. I just never knew it until I started into the X4 world.

The best heat sync in the world won't matter much if the ambient temperature in the case is high because of the confined space in which the PC parts live. For this reason, I run my case on its side and when I do gaming, I leave the side panel off. I do return the side panel at night mostly as a dust shield. If I'm doing low intensity work, I can leave the panel on because it does decrease noise output quite a bit.

BTW, when I game, and I just finished Crysis 2 recently, the CPU will top out at around 50C with perhaps a 70% utilization. Ian, if you're reading this, the 965BE is not starving the SLI'd 460s. And my system is overclocking the FSB to 2000MHz and the CPU is at 3.75GHz,

Going back to the airflow point, there are high-end cases I've seen on Techzilla. The case can orient the mainboard by 90 to allow airflow to flow from bottom to top rather than from front to back. I believe the case is also considered to be positive pressure. This would ensure that the internal parts are seeing ambient temperature consistent with that outside the case, and heat transfer out is happening properly. All of this is only a consideration for air-cooled implementation. If you go to water cooling, the game is a bit different.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


@ Fossil, the M2N32 cpu bracket is mounted east/west so tower coolers that use the stock mount naturally sit front to back.

Gyro


Psh, well aren't you guys lucky. >_>


----------



## Evil Henchman

Thanks for all the help guys. I appreciate it.

Since I am not using the stock cooler mounts, my CPU cooler setup is the same as fossil's. only I'm just using one fan and it is mounted on the bottom (no duct tape added to the sides... yet). I guess that means I'm sucking up all the hot air from the video card and blowing it on my heatsink, lol. If I'm not going to add a second fan, perhaps I should mount the fan on top instead and see if there is a temp difference.

My case fans are indeed 1200RPM

I have read that disabling Q-fan profiles in the BIOS means that they are automatically using Performance mode. In other words, running at full RPMs... which is better than Optimal mode as that will adjust fan speeds on the fly. Currently they are all disabled.

I will lower the CPU voltage in the BIOS a little more first to get closer to 1.33V in CPU-Z, then move the cooler fan to the top position, then the two-line method of applying thermal grease, then the side panel fan in suck mode, then in blow mode, all one at a time to test temps for each step. I'll you know how it goes. Thanks again.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Henchman;15384315*
> I will lower the CPU voltage in the BIOS a little more first to get closer to 1.33V in CPU-Z, then move the cooler fan to the top position, then the two-line method of applying thermal grease, then the side panel fan in suck mode, then in blow mode, all one at a time to test temps for each step. I'll you know how it goes. Thanks again.


I would think the more exhaust force you can create to evacuate the warmed air will give you the best results.

I posted some pics within the past few weeks to show how I positioned two 140mm fans right behind the harddisk cage to blow on the CPU and GPUs. I have two 460s in this rig. Unfortunately the case I'm using only has only one 120mm exhaust fan which even at max rotation isn't enough to keep up with the needed airflow to equalize the internal ambient temperature with room ambient temp.


----------



## Evil Henchman

Alright, ran all the tests. All CPU temps posted are from the Core Temp program. All motherboard temps posted are from ASUS PC Probe II and are when *CPU is at idle temp*. Load tests were performed by running the Blend test in Prime95 for 15 minutes. All motherboard temps were recorded after the case had time to heat back up from whenever the PC was off and/or the side panel was removed and then put back on. All tests are in the order in which I performed them. The first four tests are not using the side panel fan whatsoever. Here we go...

Before doing anything at all:
Idle = 46c, Load = 68c, mobo = 45c

Lowered CPU Voltage in BIOS from 1.3375v to 1.30v:
Idle = 45c, Load = 68c, mobo = 45c

Moved CPU Cooler fan to top position instead of bottom, still blowing onto heatsink:
Idle = 45c, Load = 71c, Mobo = 45c

Filled in CPU cooler channels with thermal grease and used the "double line method" of applying thermal grease to the CPU cooler (fan now back in the bottom postion from here on):
Idle = 43c, Load = 64c, mobo = 43c

Ok, here's the situation on the side panel fan... with the CPU cooler fan in the bottom position, I cannot mount in the 120mm side panel fan. It hits the CPU cooler fan. Same thing for a 92mm and 80mm fan (my side panel has mounting holes for all three sizes). So... one "painful" and ugly case mod later...

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y237/Evil-Henchman/Various%20Pics/Side_Panel_Mod-01.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y237/Evil-Henchman/Various%20Pics/Side_Panel_Mod-02.jpg

... I now have the 120mm fan mounted. Fortunately for me, I don't care if my case is pretty or not.

Side Panel fan blowing air into case:
Idle = 39c, Load = 58c, mobo = 36c

Side Panel fan blowing air out of case:
Idle = 44c, Load = 65c, mobo = 43c

Conclusion, extra thermal grease in CPU cooler grooves and such helped lower CPU load temp by about 4 degrees and mobo temp (when CPU is at idle temp) by about 2 degrees.

Side panel fan blowing air into case helped lower CPU load temp by another 6 degrees and mobo temp (when CPU is at idle temp) by another 7 degrees.

All other tests did not help.

I now have the side panel fan back to blowing air into the case and in use.

So... is CPU Idle at 39c. mobo (when CPU is idle) at 36c and CPU load at 58c ok?

Keep in mind that my CPU is rated for 63c max (so I now have a 4 to 5 degree buffer) and that it is running at it's full 3.7x GHz. If the temps are not ok, should I underclock my CPU? Should I duct tape the sides of my CPU cooler? Should I add another fan to the cooler for push/pull configuration (gr8sho, I don't want to have the mod the hard drive cage to take a fan on the side closest to the back of the case if I can avoid it)?

There's also another option... put a lower GHz Phenom II X4 9xx CPU on it. The reason why that is an option is that the 980 is going on the ASUS Crosshair IV Formula mobo that arrives tomorrow. I'm selling the M2N32-Sli Deluxe, the RAM and the Power supply to a friend of mine. I'm building his system (probably with the same make and model of case and maybe even the same make and model of CPU cooler) and it needs to be stable. Does the 980 run hotter than say a 955? If so, should I put a lower GHz Phenom II X4 9xx CPU on this board?

Please let me know your thoughts and opinions on the matter. Thanks.


----------



## bhd1223

Created my "system profile." New parts arrived today. Not going to have a chance to install them until tomorrow night at the earliest. It'll be a nice chance to clean out the case too. I plan on removing almost everything in the process. Currently have external drives backing stuff up just in case anything goes wrong. Hoping everything goes smooth upon install. Not sure about the whole CMOS and ACPI thing. Sounds like just resetting the mobo to defaults. Think that might cause an issue with the Phenom.

Upgrades will be:
GTX560Ti
HX750 supply
Crucial M4 256GB SSD
Fresh install of Windows 7

Curious to see how it runs after this. I'm just hoping everything gets along well.

Also, I think I was looking over some stuff on the trusty M2N and saw some info regarding overclocking. Would it be worth it to open up the board a little more?


----------



## Fossil

@Evil_Henchmen

Those temps are much better than before. I am especially surprised you get lower temps from the side fan blowing air in. But hey if it works keep it like that.

With all the testing you've done I think it would be worth to keep pushing for lower temps. Get another fan for push/pull and try doing the tape mod I suggested. If anything push/pull could lower your temps a few degrees more.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *octhunder*


Ok.So if i set the volts to more than 1.3 pc wont boot or i get blue screen. This happens on 215 to 220. 220 is unstable on auto unstable on 1.3. i lowerd to 218 at 1.3v and it seems stabel. in cpu-z core voltage it's 1.328 but sometimes jumps to 1.340. And core temp says temp max 77 C


D/L this http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html see if it reads the temps the same as core temp.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *octhunder*


something like 3 steps above then i quited because i didnt see the point..and the ram i cant set 2.3v i tried before ...wont boot and strange things appear on monitor


Three steps my not be enough.
try 220 at 1.35v(in cpu-z)
What is the ram volts?

But first see if those temps are right! 77 is very high.

Gyro


----------



## Valz

Hey guys i need some help.
So i have two motherboards at the moment, Asus m2n32 Sli deluxe wifi and a MSI k9n6pgm2-V

Which is better to upgrade?
The m2n32 sli dw with an Phenom II x4 980 OR
The k9n6pgm2-V with a Phenom II x6? (which one will work and which one is worth it?)

Thanks again


----------



## Gyro

I'm going to say the M2N32.
The msi board would likely blowup with a x6.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bhd1223*


Not sure about the whole CMOS and ACPI thing. Sounds like just resetting the mobo to defaults. Think that might cause an issue with the Phenom.


You absolutely want to do a CMOS clear. Consult the manual if you are unclear about the process. Involves removing battery and moving jumper.

Quote:



Also, I think I was looking over some stuff on the trusty M2N and saw some info regarding overclocking. Would it be worth it to open up the board a little more?


My answer on this is an emphatic yes. You can pretty much OC the M2N32 without too much regard for the CPU if the cores are unlocked and can be managed independently from the reference clock. A 20 to 25% boost is not difficult to achieve.


----------



## bhd1223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


You absolutely want to do a CMOS clear. Consult the manual if you are unclear about the process. Involves removing battery and moving jumper.

My answer on this is an emphatic yes. You can pretty much OC the M2N32 without too much regard for the CPU if the cores are unlocked and can be managed independently from the reference clock. A 20 to 25% boost is not difficult to achieve.


Ok then, I guess I'll do it. Does this mean I'll have to have a flashdrive at the ready with the newer bios to flash it upon the first restart? Is doing that the same as clearing ACPI?

With regards to the OC, my CPU is not overclockable. Is it possible to actually OC the board without affecting the CPU itself? Just browsing the Asus site they mention a "precision tweaker" or something like that. I'll have to break out the box when I get home tonight and tear everything apart.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhd1223;15395740*
> Ok then, I guess I'll do it. Does this mean I'll have to have a flashdrive at the ready with the newer bios to flash it upon the first restart? Is doing that the same as clearing ACPI?


I would consider doing some practice runs since you are new at this.

First, if your BIOS is not 5002, you can just do that job independent of anything else. You need either a USB drive, or a floppy disk to store the .bin file you download from the Asus website. Use the built-in BIOS utility instead of the Windows utility.

Please refer to the manual about clearing the CMOS. This is synonymous with resetting the ACPI. Basically it forces the BIOS to rediscover all the devices connected to the motherboard.

Since you are also doing SSDs, knowing how to do this task if very important because the manufacturers recommend doing this clear / reset after updating the firmware on the drives, which will likely happen every so often and it's typically recommended to move with the changes to pick up fixes much like you do when patching the operating system. SSDs are still neophytes in the computer world and are far more complex than HDDs with more sophisticated control units to operate the memory arrays in the drive.
Quote:


> With regards to the OC, my CPU is not overclockable. Is it possible to actually OC the board without affecting the CPU itself? Just browsing the Asus site they mention a "precision tweaker" or something like that. I'll have to break out the box when I get home tonight and tear everything apart.


My X2 4200+ was probably like you describe with clock multiplier tied to the HTref clock. In that case your OC capability is more limited, but I would defer to others with more experience using that type of processor.


----------



## bhd1223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;15396119*
> I would consider doing some practice runs since you are new at this.
> 
> First, if your BIOS is not 5002, you can just do that job independent of anything else. You need either a USB drive, or a floppy disk to store the .bin file you download from the Asus website. Use the built-in BIOS utility instead of the Windows utility.
> 
> Please refer to the manual about clearing the CMOS. This is synonymous with resetting the ACPI. Basically it forces the BIOS to rediscover all the devices connected to the motherboard.
> 
> Since you are also doing SSDs, knowing how to do this task if very important because the manufacturers recommend doing this clear / reset after updating the firmware on the drives, which will likely happen every so often and it's typically recommended to move with the changes to pick up fixes much like you do when patching the operating system. SSDs are still neophytes in the computer world and are far more complex than HDDs with more sophisticated control units to operate the memory arrays in the drive.
> 
> My X2 4200+ was probably like you describe with clock multiplier tied to the HTref clock. In that case your OC capability is more limited, but I would defer to others with more experience using that type of processor.


I have flashed the bios using the built in utility a few times and it's currently 5002. It sounds like doing the CMOS clear resets the board to the original factory defaults from what I've read about it. This would remove 5002 and reset it to whatever it came as. Is this the case? If 5002 will stay put then my only concern is my raid. That's currently being saved to an external drive though so I can just rebuild it worst case.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhd1223;15396234*
> I have flashed the bios using the built in utility a few times and it's currently 5002. It sounds like doing the CMOS clear resets the board to the original factory defaults from what I've read about it. This would remove 5002 and reset it to whatever it came as. Is this the case? If 5002 will stay put then my only concern is my raid. That's currently being saved to an external drive though so I can just rebuild it worst case.


You are on 5002,so no need to flash again.
Clear CMOS does exactly that.Like gr8sho said it'a fresh start with the new hardware.
As for ocing your 840,you should be able to get a few hundred MHZ's by using the reference clock.
Here is a great guide for our era of MB's http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/307316-offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2.html

Here a link to the online manual; http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=M2N32-SLI%20Deluxe

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Evil Henchman

Thanks again for all the help everyone. Fossil, I'll probably try for the push/pull setup. My cooler came with extra rubber fittings so I'll only need the duct tape to cover the sides of the heatsink and not to also help hold on a fan, lol.

Just a note, I didn't actually know the maximum rated temp for my CPU until shortly before my previous post. I was under the wrong assumption that it was much higher and realized I was confusing it with the max rated temp for my video card (99c).

Obviously I know now that anything over 60c for my particular CPU should be of concern since it's only rated for 63c. Again, thanks for all the help.

On another note, new RAM (if you can call DDR2 800 RAM "new") came today so now this mobo is running 4GB instead of 2GB. System specs have been updated.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Henchman;15397694*
> Thanks again for all the help everyone. Fossil, I'll probably try for the push/pull setup. My cooler came with extra rubber fittings so I'll only need the duct tape to cover the sides of the heatsink and not to also help hold on a fan, lol.
> 
> Just a note, I didn't actually know the maximum rated temp for my CPU until shortly before my previous post. I was under the wrong assumption that it was much higher and realized I was confusing it with the max rated temp for my video card (99c).
> 
> Obviously I know now that anything over 60c for my particular CPU should be of concern since it's only rated for 63c. Again, thanks for all the help.
> 
> On another note, new RAM (if you can call DDR2 800 RAM "new") came today so now this mobo is running 4GB instead of 2GB. System specs have been updated.


Let us know the results when you do it. I'm curious if it works for you as well as it did for me.

4gb is nice too. I couldn't go back. >_>


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Henchman;15397694*
> Just a note, I didn't actually know the maximum rated temp for my CPU until shortly before my previous post. I was under the wrong assumption that it was much higher and realized I was confusing it with the max rated temp for my video card (99c).


I don't know too much about this either, but what I recall is and if AMD's claim are correct, there's built-in over-temperature support to throttle the CPU when those max temps are hit. But I really can't say I believe those claims. BTW, a sister limit to be aware of is the max Vcore that the processor supposedly accepts which is a 1.5V rating. Obviously if you're going to run the CPU that high, you have to figure out how to get the heat out.

My old X2 by comparison ran into the 70s when pushed to its limits, but I understood that to be in the realm of the acceptable for that technology.


----------



## bhd1223

Well all the new parts are in. She seems to be running nice. Much quieter than before. Maybe because I cleaned out a whole bunch of dust. I did run into one snag though. The SSD doesn't seem to be reporting as a system drive so I can only get to it by leaving cd-rom as the top boot priority. If I select hard disk with the M4 being priority I get some type of error message. Any advice on fixing that issue?

Here's a quick run I just did on crystaldiskmark for the M4. For comparison the run for my old drive is attached as well. (pictures attached)

*Update:* Well I solved the issue with the SSD boot problem. I didn't remove all the other drives when I installed W7 so it didn't load a boot sector. I tried to repair but that didn't work so I had to format and reinstall. Basically I repeated a couple hours of what I did the other night. I notice the CPU temps are running about 5C lower than before with everything up and good. While sorting the issues before everything was working I removed my case side and idle temps were about 10C lower than before. Might play with the side fan to see if I can get the "open" temps.

As far as the SSD goes, it's quick. Noticeable for sure but not to an extreme. I have a feeling it would be much more noticeable on a newer mobo. I am running into a non-issue issue with booting to it though. The POST goes by so quick or just doesn't show on the screen. The raid check goes by in the blink of an eye now but I do see it. Any ideas? Is this just because the SSD reads into the system so quick an there is no spin up pause?


----------



## Strom_Boli

[URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2066509]

Hey everyone. Just signed up, love this forum. Question: I just upgraded to an AMD 955 x4. I followed BigJohn44's thread for unlocking the cores here and I'm having a problem getting the multiplier above x4. According to BigJohn44, I'm not seeing where in the "performance" tab of the nvidia Control Panel I can pick which multiplier I want. I've already upgraded the BIOS to 5002 and manually set the multipier and CPU volts in BIOS. All I'd like to do is get similar numbers to the club members validation list on the first page. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhd1223;15404669*
> As far as the SSD goes, it's quick. Noticeable for sure but not to an extreme. I have a feeling it would be much more noticeable on a newer mobo. I am running into a non-issue issue with booting to it though. The POST goes by so quick or just doesn't show on the screen. The raid check goes by in the blink of an eye now but I do see it. Any ideas? Is this just because the SSD reads into the system so quick an there is no spin up pause?


Your speeds look good and it looks like we are hitting the speed barrier of this board's SATA2 bus for SSD's. Keep in mind that our boards don't support AHCI and the maximum for SSD on SATA2 is about 280 seq read, 220 seq write. Do you have 0009 firmware installed on your M4? I heard that 0005 has some problems on our board not running at full SATA2 speed and this does not seem to be the case. I would check to make sure you have all the SSD tweaks in order also (indexing/superfetch disabled, etc...)

I own a 160gb Intel 320 series SSD and my seq read/write are at 253/166 and your writes are a lot higher since you have a larger drive. I came off a pair of SATA 150 raptors and the difference is night and day. Basically I log in, get to the desktop and it's good to go..... no more wait time lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strom_Boli;15467025*
> Hey everyone. Just signed up, love this forum. Question: I just upgraded to an AMD 955 x4. I followed BigJohn44's thread for unlocking the cores here and I'm having a problem getting the multiplier above x4. According to BigJohn44, I'm not seeing where in the "performance" tab of the nvidia Control Panel I can pick which multiplier I want. I've already upgraded the BIOS to 5002 and manually set the multipier and CPU volts in BIOS. All I'd like to do is get similar numbers to the club members validation list on the first page. Thanks in advance.


Did you download "nvidia system tools with ESA support"? This is the program that will unlock that performance section in the nvidia control panel. Also you will need to set the power options in windows 7 to maximum performance (will have to reboot) and make sure that C1E, and CnQ is turned off in the BIOS. If you did not do a proper reset of the BIOS when you installed your new chip, I would suggest doing one by removing the battery for a bit and put it back in. Good Luck


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strom_Boli*


][/URL]

Hey everyone. Just signed up, love this forum. Question: I just upgraded to an AMD 955 x4. I followed BigJohn44's thread for unlocking the cores here and I'm having a problem getting the multiplier above x4. According to BigJohn44, I'm not seeing where in the "performance" tab of the nvidia Control Panel I can pick which multiplier I want. I've already upgraded the BIOS to 5002 and manually set the multipier and CPU volts in BIOS. All I'd like to do is get similar numbers to the club members validation list on the first page. Thanks in advance.


Probably the number one question asked around here lately.

Honestly I wish that post were updated to say the following.

_Make sure in Power Options that the selected profile or plan is set to *High Performance.*_

If you don't do this, you will never see the cpu multi selector.


----------



## Gyro

NVCP will look like the first pic with windows power options set to performance.
Once you are set up,save your profile and set it to load at windows startup.second pic

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Strom_Boli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;15473306*
> NVCP will look like the first pic with windows power options set to performance.
> Once you are set up,save your profile and set it to load at windows startup.second pic
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;15472746*
> Probably the number one question asked around here lately.
> 
> Honestly I wish that post were updated to say the following.
> 
> _Make sure in Power Options that the selected profile or plan is set to *High Performance.*_
> 
> If you don't do this, you will never see the cpu multi selector.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin;15468037*
> Also you will need to set the power options in windows 7 to maximum performance (will have to reboot)


Thanks for the quick replies. You guys hit the nail on the head with Power Options. I chose "High Performance", went back to NVCP and reset multipliers for all 4 cores and updated the profile to load when Windows starts. The revalidation below:

[URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2067833]

That looks alot better no? I'll play with the numbers a little after I stress test it. Let me know if I need to do anything else as I am fairly new at OCing. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Fossil

So with BD being an utter failure I'm reconsidering the option of upgrading my 940 to a 955 or something a bit stronger for the extra clock speed since my mobo can't seem to handle a ton of overclocking. I figure a 955 at least lets me start 200mhz OC over my 940 stock and at a decent temperature. Maybe I can hit 3.7ghz with minimal voltage where as 3.5ghz on my 940 needed 1.45v to be SMP folding stable. Which is pretty ridiculous.

I know the 955 is usable with that Nvidia System tools, but what about the 965/975/980? Does anyone know if they've been tested on the M2N-SLI Deluxe? I only see 955's in the official list.


----------



## Gyro

The 955 is your best bet.
The 955~980 are the same cpu with higher stock multi, but they all work on your board.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;15477895*
> The 955 is your best bet.
> The 955~980 are the same cpu with higher stock multi, but they all work on your board.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


That's good to know. I was reading back on some older posts and seen that some people got the 965 to work fine. I would like to shoot for the 965 at the very least with a c3 revision(or was that just the 955?).


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strom_Boli;15477219*
> Thanks for the quick replies. You guys hit the nail on the head with Power Options. I chose "High Performance", went back to NVCP and reset multipliers for all 4 cores and updated the profile to load when Windows starts. The revalidation below:
> 
> [URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2067833]
> 
> That looks alot better no? I'll play with the numbers a little after I stress test it. Let me know if I need to do anything else as I am fairly new at OCing. Thanks again for all your help.


Here is a guide to help understand the basics of ocing http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/307316-offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2.html
You will find a combo of ref clock and multi ocing works well with these boards.

Do you have cpu volts on auto or manually set?

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strom_Boli;15477219*
> Thanks for the quick replies. You guys hit the nail on the head with Power Options. I chose "High Performance", went back to NVCP and reset multipliers for all 4 cores and updated the profile to load when Windows starts. The revalidation below:
> 
> [URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2067833]
> 
> That looks alot better no? I'll play with the numbers a little after I stress test it. Let me know if I need to do anything else as I am fairly new at OCing. Thanks again for all your help.


Yes, This looks good. Try doing a 15 minute run with Prime95 to check stability and temps.

Take the rest of this information cautiously. Caveat Emptor.

You have manually set the CPU freq to 220 in BIOS, yes? One thing I see there is that if your system is stable, you know your RAM can run at 880MHz. I suggest manually locking that down in BIOS by forcing the current timings you have via manual override. Coupled with the changes I'm suggesting further below you may need to drop your RAM speed to 667 in BIOS, but seeing that your RAM is 1066 by rating, it may run just fine at the 800 value with the overclock and thus run at a higher overally speed.

If you want to push your board a little higher, you can drop the HT multiplier down to 4X and then ramp the HT ref clock up to around 250. This will have the direct benefit of increasing the front-side bus speed up to around 2000MHz and a noticeable performance bump. You will also likely need to increase the northbridge voltage to around 1.3V which you can do in BIOS to keep the system stable.

If you want a more programmatic way to manage the speeds and voltages (including Vcore), investigate how to use PhenomMsrTweaker (PMT). This will give you a way to implement a cool 'n quiet setup to allow the machine to run cooler and consume less power when you're not using demanding applications like gaming. PMT will replace Nvidia System tool function as you can also set the CPU multiplier with it.

Lastly, with all of these changes to increase performance, you will be generating more heat so keep an eye on temps and cooling ability of your setup.


----------



## bhd1223

Well I ran into an issue last night. I think it's the SSD. I was playing BF3 and I crashed. I hard to hard reboot. Upon the restart I had a CMOS checksum error. Since then booting to W7 on the SSD has resulted in extremely terrible performance, lag like you can't imagine.

So then I booted back to Vista on my old drive, recognized everything, runs just as it used to. Any advice on what to do with the SSD? How to solve this issue?

I've been having a hard time finding setup recommendations for windows 7 w/ a SSD using our old mobos. Everything seems to talk about settings we don't have. I'm wondering if this lack of optimization has caused this issue.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bhd1223*


Well I ran into an issue last night. I think it's the SSD. I was playing BF3 and I crashed. I hard to hard reboot. Upon the restart I had a CMOS checksum error. Since then booting to W7 on the SSD has resulted in extremely terrible performance, lag like you can't imagine.

So then I booted back to Vista on my old drive, recognized everything, runs just as it used to. Any advice on what to do with the SSD? How to solve this issue?

I've been having a hard time finding setup recommendations for windows 7 w/ a SSD using our old mobos. Everything seems to talk about settings we don't have. I'm wondering if this lack of optimization has caused this issue.


When it comes to SSDs, good advice (but not always) is to flash the latest firmware.

Other than that, our boards are low tech compared to what's out there now, so there really isn't much of anything you can do BIOS-wise or from the OS for that matter.

Sandforce broke SATA-2 detection and link speed on Nvidia chipsets and all of us that own series 3 OCZ SSDs are still waiting for a solution. But in terms of the normal usage the SSD still rocks.









Sometimes these SSDs need to have power disconnected and then reconnected to get them to work properly again. But please be sure to do research on the firmware upgrade suggestion.

You may want to back HTref clock speed down to 212 or so to stabilize your system unless you follow my suggestions in an earlier post.


----------



## Valz

Hey guys, so whoever remembers i case, i finished puting the phenom x4 980 on my m2n32sli.
Did everything that was written on the guide but i still have 2 small problems.

First is that even though ive set up the userdflt.nsu to run on startup and put the multiplier on 16x, it again just is on 4x and i need to set it up each time again.
Am i missing something?

Second is that even though i have a 980be, the cores when on 16x are stuck on 3214.46MHz. What could be the cause of this?
The only strange thing i see in cpuz is that the Max TDP is 66W


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valz;15520688*
> Hey guys, so whoever remembers i case, i finished puting the phenom x4 980 on my m2n32sli.
> Did everything that was written on the guide but i still have 2 small problems.
> 
> First is that even though ive set up the userdflt.nsu to run on startup and put the multiplier on 16x, it again just is on 4x and i need to set it up each time again.
> Am i missing something?
> 
> Second is that even though i have a 980be, the cores when on 16x are stuck on 3214.46MHz. What could be the cause of this?
> The only strange thing i see in cpuz is that the Max TDP is 66W


Who told you to set it to 16X? 16 x 200 = 3200. Your computer knows how to do the math. Step the multiplier up until you get the speed you want. If the system becomes unstable, make sure Vcore is set high enough. A reading of about 1.4V should be right.

If your power profile is set to High Performance and it still stuck at 4X, that profile may be bad.


----------



## bhd1223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;15504269*
> When it comes to SSDs, good advice (but not always) is to flash the latest firmware.
> 
> Other than that, our boards are low tech compared to what's out there now, so there really isn't much of anything you can do BIOS-wise or from the OS for that matter.
> 
> Sandforce broke SATA-2 detection and link speed on Nvidia chipsets and all of us that own series 3 OCZ SSDs are still waiting for a solution. But in terms of the normal usage the SSD still rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes these SSDs need to have power disconnected and then reconnected to get them to work properly again. But please be sure to do research on the firmware upgrade suggestion.
> 
> You may want to back HTref clock speed down to 212 or so to stabilize your system unless you follow my suggestions in an earlier post.


Thanks for the advice. I wasn't able to see it until today because I've been blacked out all weekend due to power, cell, and more or less everything not working due to the storm. I won't be able to check on things until power comes back up but the M4 is on the latest firmware as of late last week, 0009 I think it was. Would it be worth getting a new battery and clearing CMOS again? Is it possible that may help things?

By chance is there any sort of guide out for setting windows 7 up for ssd using old mobos? If I remember reading correctly we can't use features like trim and whatnot due to not having ACHI on our mobos. Most of the guides I've found don't really apply.

Thanks again for any help you can provide. Will be running Vista on the old drive again once power comes back.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valz*


Hey guys, so whoever remembers i case, i finished puting the phenom x4 980 on my m2n32sli.
Did everything that was written on the guide but i still have 2 small problems.

First is that even though ive set up the userdflt.nsu to run on startup and put the multiplier on 16x, it again just is on 4x and i need to set it up each time again.
Am i missing something?

Second is that even though i have a 980be, the cores when on 16x are stuck on 3214.46MHz. What could be the cause of this?
The only strange thing i see in cpuz is that the Max TDP is 66W


First, congrats on the new cpu.

Go into bios and set cpu multi to 18.5 and cpu volts to 1.4v(as shown by cpu-z) then go back into nvcp/perf and set each core to 18.5 multi(with windows power options set to performance),Click apply and it will adjust your CPU clock speeds, now save profile, save the profile as BOOT â€" on the performance tab there is another option called profile policies click on that, then click on the second window WHEN THE FOLLOWING CONDITIONS ARE MET, select â€œThe system first starts windowsâ€ then click load profile and choose the boot profile, click apply.

Hopefully that gets you up to speed.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Slink

Hey all. Has anyone had the problem where nVidia control panel just WON'T load the desired profile at startup? Even though I have it set to do so in policies, it won't seem to do it.


----------



## Valz

Hey guys thanks alot for the help








I guess i just saw on the example that it was set to 16x and i though without thinking that i should put 16 too hehe

I got this other problem now, sometimes when i start the pc, the Asus logo at the start stays for a longer time (and if i press del to go into bios nothing happens)
After a while it goes on and when it starts loading windows, i get a bsod.
The bsod says *** STOP: 0x000000A5 (if that helps at all)

I then have to restart, put and old keyboard (instead of the wireless one), get passed a windows recovery that never ends, and then restart again for it to load normally.
Then again when i restart it happens again.

What could this be?

EDIT: Also a strange thing, i ran unigine benchmark before with the x2 5800 and i got a score of 754. Now with the 980 i get 758, shouldnt it be a bigger difference?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bhd1223*


Thanks for the advice. I wasn't able to see it until today because I've been blacked out all weekend due to power, cell, and more or less everything not working due to the storm. I won't be able to check on things until power comes back up but the M4 is on the latest firmware as of late last week, 0009 I think it was. Would it be worth getting a new battery and clearing CMOS again? Is it possible that may help things?

By chance is there any sort of guide out for setting windows 7 up for ssd using old mobos? If I remember reading correctly we can't use features like trim and whatnot due to not having ACHI on our mobos. Most of the guides I've found don't really apply.

Thanks again for any help you can provide. Will be running Vista on the old drive again once power comes back.


The drive is really plug 'n play. You're right that AHCI is not available to us. When you do migrate to a newer board that has AHCI, I do recommend using it as I've seen before and after difference and it is quite substantial.

As for Trim, I was under the impression this is more of an OS level thing that runs in the background in Windows 7. Windows 7 is the first OS to provide true native SSD support and that's what you want. In any event, I'm guessing that drive has its own built in garbage collection (GC) to take care of clearing up erased and available blocks for future writes. IF that's not the case, you will eventually see degraded performance until a complete erase is performed. This was the case on older drives, but should not be a problem with newer ones.

Sorry about that bad weather.

Cheers.


----------



## Fossil

Just got my 965 in the mail today. Time to tear off the Xiggy for the first time in over 2 years. e.e

This should be fun.

Does anyone happen to know all of the post numbers that explain in detail the problems/issues/how to's of tweaking NCP when installing an AM3 CPU on an M2N board? I've read John's post but the main thing I'm cautious about is those options not showing up for me. I don't know if this is because I have a 940 in right now and these options become available when the 965 is in? Or if it is because of my BIOS options right now are mostly set on manual. When I first load up NCP the options are there but quickly disappear and the rest are disabled.

EDIT: Well apparently I don't even need system tools for my 965. The BIOS recognized it right away and Windows installed the drivers and found all 4 cores but it is downclocked right now with x4 multi. However the options in NCP are still disabled so I have no way to tweak my CPU right now. Any ideas?

CPUZ shows it at 800mhz as does Everest Ultimate. System shows it at 3.4ghz and so does NCP. lol..


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


Just got my 965 in the mail today. Time to tear off the Xiggy for the first time in over 2 years. e.e

This should be fun.

Does anyone happen to know all of the post numbers that explain in detail the problems/issues/how to's of tweaking NCP when installing an AM3 CPU on an M2N board? I've read John's post but the main thing I'm cautious about is those options not showing up for me. I don't know if this is because I have a 940 in right now and these options become available when the 965 is in? Or if it is because of my BIOS options right now are mostly set on manual. When I first load up NCP the options are there but quickly disappear and the rest are disabled.


Is your Power Plan set to High Performance in Power Options? This is located in Windoze control panel.

I'm going to assume your BIOS is at 5002 level.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valz*


and i though without thinking that i should put 16 too hehe

I got this other problem now, sometimes when i start the pc, the Asus logo at the start stays for a longer time (and if i press del to go into bios nothing happens)
After a while it goes on and when it starts loading windows, i get a bsod.
The bsod says *** STOP: 0x000000A5 (if that helps at all)


Do you have a USB drive plugged into your machine. Possibly an iPod or such? I've seen cases when those are attached during either a cold start or a reboot the machine has issues.

As for keyboard issues, I use a logitech wireless setup too, but the receiver has a USB to PS/2 adapter for the purple connector. I believe I disable support for USB Legacy devices to help the keyboard to work properly.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


Is your Power Plan set to High Performance in Power Options? This is located in Windoze control panel.

I'm going to assume your BIOS is at 5002 level.


No I had not changed my power plan, but it is set now and 5002 isn't for the SLI Deluxe. Highest compatible BIOS is 5001 which is what I have installed.

Should I leave voltage/multi auto in BIOS? I'm pretty sure multi was manual set for however high we wanted to adjust in NCP later on. Other than those 2 I haven't messed with anything else.

EDIT: After changing the power plan I was able to tweak the Cores individually and set the multi. But still no voltage change. I'm giong to set it back to auto in BIOS and reboot.

2ND EDIT: PC didn't like that at all. I changed the voltage to auto and bumped the multi to 20 assuming it would only raise the ceiling from which I can change it in the NCP performance settings and I got a BSOD while Windows was loading the desktop.

Then I reboot, it starts loading windows again and suddenly my Steam/Trillian accounts forgot my logins and my computer freezes. REBOOT AGAIN.

So I changed the **** back to 1.35v and 17 multi.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil;15525862*
> No I had not changed my power plan, but it is set now and 5002 isn't for the SLI Deluxe. Highest compatible BIOS is 5001 which is what I have installed.
> 
> Should I leave voltage/multi auto in BIOS? I'm pretty sure multi was manual set for however high we wanted to adjust in NCP later on. Other than those 2 I haven't messed with anything else.
> 
> EDIT: After changing the power plan I was able to tweak the Cores individually and set the multi. But still no voltage change. I'm giong to set it back to auto in BIOS and reboot.


yes, 5001 for you. Glad you can set the clocks now.

NCP doesn't care about voltages. You have to set that manually in BIOS if you use NCP. What problem(s) are you having. Testing for Vcore is simple. After you set the value and commit it to CMOS, you can reboot back into BIOS and use the built-in monitor to see what value is set. Then within Windows 7, you can use CPUZ or even Nvidia System Tools to validate the setting, but frankly once you set it in BIOS, that value shouldn't change unless you use something like PMT that has the ability to directly manipulate the machine state registers (MSR).


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;15526148*
> yes, 5001 for you. Glad you can set the clocks now.
> 
> NCP doesn't care about voltages. You have to set that manually in BIOS if you use NCP. What problem(s) are you having. Testing for Vcore is simple. After you set the value and commit it to CMOS, you can reboot back into BIOS and use the built-in monitor to see what value is set. Then within Windows 7, you can use CPUZ or even Nvidia System Tools to validate the setting, but frankly once you set it in BIOS, that value shouldn't change unless you use something like PMT that has the ability to directly manipulate the machine state registers (MSR).


Alright, that's nice to know then. I guess I shouldn't complain too much if it tried loading 4ghz on auto voltage. It didn't like something about that. Anyways I set it back to what it was before and things are fine now.

I guess I overread what all NCP has control over so now I know where to start with the OC stress testing. It's nice to have 3.4ghz on 1.35v stock. I needed 1.42v for 3.3ghz SMP stable on my 940.

If I can get 3.8ghz stable I'll be a happy man.









Thanks for the help.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil;15526184*
> Alright, that's nice to know then. I guess I shouldn't complain too much if it tried loading 4ghz on auto voltage. It didn't like something about that. Anyways I set it back to what it was before and things are fine now.
> 
> I guess I overread what all NCP has control over so now I know where to start with the OC stress testing. It's nice to have 3.4ghz on 1.35v stock. I needed 1.42v for 3.3ghz SMP stable on my 940.
> 
> If I can get 3.8ghz stable I'll be a happy man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I'm running 3.75GHz now on my 965, but I also have the FSB OC'd at 2GHz. I think I'm trading off some top end CPU speed to get the M2N32 running faster, but I think that's a good trade-off. The system is stable this way. With SLI enabled, I have yet to find any app this machine can't run.

You'll be a happier camper if you throw in a good SSD for a boot drive.


----------



## Dale-C

Has anyone tried 1066 or 1150Mhz sticks in this board and booted up fine?


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;15526402*
> I'm running 3.75GHz now on my 965, but I also have the FSB OC'd at 2GHz. I think I'm trading off some top end CPU speed to get the M2N32 running faster, but I think that's a good trade-off. The system is stable this way. With SLI enabled, I have yet to find any app this machine can't run.
> 
> You'll be a happier camper if you throw in a good SSD for a boot drive.


I've thought about getting an SSD but they are just too pricey still and truthfully if I get one I'd rather just have one to act as my main drive and not seperate the boot drive from storage. I'm just pickey like that.

My board doesn't like FSB or RAM overclocks at all. I found that out officially when I first started SMP folding and couldn't get it to run stable at my normal settings. Ended up having to pump more voltage over stock to get 3.3 stable and needed 1.45v just to have 3.5ghz stable for folding.

So I'm definitely excited to see what I can do with this 965. At the very least I want to hit 3.8ghz. But either way I look at it I've got a cooler running chip and a free 400mhz boost. CPUZ actually registers it's TDP at 65W which I find kind of funny when this chip is supposed to be rated for 125W.

SLI does run great too. I used to have 8800GT's in SLI back in the days and recently got another 460. Gaming has been great, but I think since my drivers are a little outdated(still on 266.58) I'm missing some SLI profiles and performance boosts. If Nvidia would fix the damn drivers already I'd update them but I keep hearing all these problems people are having, even with the new 285.xx that were just released.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dale-C;15526961*
> Has anyone tried 1066 or 1150Mhz sticks in this board and booted up fine?


I've actually got a pair of 1066 in my mobo, but they are downclocked to 800mhz. The highest I've OC'd RAM on my board is to 880mhz.


----------



## Valz

I did the quoting wrong







Sorry for the mess

Quote:
Originally Posted by Valz View Post
and i though without thinking that i should put 16 too hehe

I got this other problem now, sometimes when i start the pc, the Asus logo at the start stays for a longer time (and if i press del to go into bios nothing happens)
After a while it goes on and when it starts loading windows, i get a bsod.
The bsod says *** STOP: 0x000000A5 (if that helps at all)
Do you have a USB drive plugged into your machine. Possibly an iPod or such? I've seen cases when those are attached during either a cold start or a reboot the machine has issues.

As for keyboard issues, I use a logitech wireless setup too, but the receiver has a USB to PS/2 adapter for the purple connector. I believe I disable support for USB Legacy devices to help the keyboard to work properly.

I haven't put anything new on the pc since the bios/processor upgrade.
I did a little research on the internet and i found that some people say that its a bios problem.
Maybe is there a problem in the support of the 980?
Maybe did i flash the bios wrong?
I tried using ez flash 2, put the .bin bios file in C and tried updating bios from there but for some reason it wouldnt show any files.
I then formated a usb drive to fat32, put the bin file in and using ez flash 2 i located the file and updated bios.
Isnt that process ok?
What could i do?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink;15522380*
> Hey all. Has anyone had the problem where nVidia control panel just WON'T load the desired profile at startup? Even though I have it set to do so in policies, it won't seem to do it.


Are you saving profile as boot.see post above yours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dale-C;15526961*
> Has anyone tried 1066 or 1150Mhz sticks in this board and booted up fine?


1066 should work with AM2+/AM3 cpu's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valz;15528196*
> I did the quoting wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the mess
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Valz View Post
> and i though without thinking that i should put 16 too hehe
> 
> I got this other problem now, sometimes when i start the pc, the Asus logo at the start stays for a longer time (and if i press del to go into bios nothing happens)
> After a while it goes on and when it starts loading windows, i get a bsod.
> The bsod says *** STOP: 0x000000A5 (if that helps at all)
> Do you have a USB drive plugged into your machine. Possibly an iPod or such? I've seen cases when those are attached during either a cold start or a reboot the machine has issues.
> 
> As for keyboard issues, I use a logitech wireless setup too, but the receiver has a USB to PS/2 adapter for the purple connector. I believe I disable support for USB Legacy devices to help the keyboard to work properly.
> 
> I haven't put anything new on the pc since the bios/processor upgrade.
> I did a little research on the internet and i found that some people say that its a bios problem.
> Maybe is there a problem in the support of the 980?
> Maybe did i flash the bios wrong?
> I tried using ez flash 2, put the .bin bios file in C and tried updating bios from there but for some reason it wouldnt show any files.
> I then formated a usb drive to fat32, put the bin file in and using ez flash 2 i located the file and updated bios.
> Isnt that process ok?
> What could i do?


"I then formated a usb drive to fat32, put the bin file in and using ez flash 2 i located the file and updated bios."

That is the right way.did you reset cmos after flashing?

Gyro


----------



## Valz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;15529195*
> Are you saving profile as boot.see post above yours.
> 
> 1066 should work with AM2+/AM3 cpu's.
> 
> "I then formated a usb drive to fat32, put the bin file in and using ez flash 2 i located the file and updated bios."
> 
> That is the right way.did you reset cmos after flashing?
> 
> Gyro


Do you mean after puting the 5002, i need to reset the bios again using the jumper?
I dont think that is written in the instructions.. u think that might be what is causing me the problem?

I asked a friend who is good with computers, he told me to check that the: Legacy usb support is enabled,
check the ACPI and put from s1 to s3, or s3 to s1,
Try disabling raid,
If nothing works try reflashing Bios maybe something went wrong.

Also is it a problem that my TDP says 66W on cpuz? Shouldnt it be 125W?

I will try in some hours as im at work now, any ideas are welcomed.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil;15527045*
> SLI does run great too. I used to have 8800GT's in SLI back in the days and recently got another 460. Gaming has been great, but I think since my drivers are a little outdated(still on 266.58) I'm missing some SLI profiles and performance boosts. If Nvidia would fix the damn drivers already I'd update them but I keep hearing all these problems people are having, even with the new 285.xx that were just released.


I'm running the latest drivers and don't see any issues.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valz;15529392*
> Do you mean after puting the 5002, i need to reset the bios again using the jumper?
> I dont think that is written in the instructions.. u think that might be what is causing me the problem?
> 
> I asked a friend who is good with computers, he told me to check that the: Legacy usb support is enabled,
> check the ACPI and put from s1 to s3, or s3 to s1,
> Try disabling raid,
> If nothing works try reflashing Bios maybe something went wrong.
> 
> Also is it a problem that my TDP says 66W on cpuz? Shouldnt it be 125W?
> 
> I will try in some hours as im at work now, any ideas are welcomed.


You must clear the CMOS. Be the master of your BIOS. Doing this will always ensure your hardware gets a fresh start if you make changes to the setup.

In my experience with this board, you want to *disable* legacy USB support if you have a newer keyboard. This usually one of the very first changes I make to default BIOS after clearing the CMOS.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valz*


Do you mean after puting the 5002, i need to reset the bios again using the jumper? 
I dont think that is written in the instructions.. u think that might be what is causing me the problem?

I asked a friend who is good with computers, he told me to check that the: Legacy usb support is enabled, 
check the ACPI and put from s1 to s3, or s3 to s1,
Try disabling raid,
If nothing works try reflashing Bios maybe something went wrong.

Also is it a problem that my TDP says 66W on cpuz? Shouldnt it be 125W?

I will try in some hours as im at work now, any ideas are welcomed.


Yes you need to reset using the jumper and remove battery.
That is SOP for flashing.
Reset bios to defaults(F5),save and exit(F10),shut down pc,remove power cord from psu,press power on button on case to drain power from board,remove battery,set cmos pins to 2-3 for 30 seconds,move jumper back to pins1-2,replace battery,boot to bios and press F5 and F10,on reboot enter bios and set your normal settings for the cpu you are using.

If that fails try using a lower multi(try 16 and 1.35v),see if that runs ok.
Don't forget to make the multi change to 16 in the NVtools also.

As for the cpu-z TDP reading it should read right once we get the other problems sorted.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Valz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Yes you need to reset using the jumper and remove battery.
That is SOP for flashing.
Reset bios to defaults(F5),save and exit(F10),shut down pc,remove power cord from psu,press power on button on case to drain power from board,remove battery,set cmos pins to 2-3 for 30 seconds,move jumper back to pins1-2,replace battery,boot to bios and press F5 and F10,on reboot enter bios and set your normal settings for the cpu you are using.

If that fails try using a lower multi(try 16 and 1.35v),see if that runs ok.
Don't forget to make the multi change to 16 in the NVtools also.

As for the cpu-z TDP reading it should read right once we get the other problems sorted.

Good luck

Gyro


I did the steps just like you wrote but still its stuck on 66W. Is that a problem?
does it have to do with the S1 & S3?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


As for the cpu-z TDP reading it should read right once we get the other problems sorted.


I don't think so.

I've never seen that value displayed correctly. Mine says 65W.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valz*


I did the steps just like you wrote but still its stuck on 66W. Is that a problem?
does it have to do with the S1 & S3?


It's not really important anyway,so just ignore it.

Is it booting ok and up to speed now?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


I don't think so.

I've never seen that value displayed correctly. Mine says 65W.


I stand corrected









Gyro


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


Are you saving profile as boot.see post above yours.


 Yes, this is what I was doing. However, it was doing that thing where it creates a dumbed down "osbootpf" profile (for "power failure" or OC fail?) and it kept hijacking my profile policy setting to boot to my own profile, despite there not being any failure. -_- There was a failure ONCE like a week ago, literally a power failure - wall outlet got shut off. Ugh.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


1066 should work with AM2+/AM3 cpu's.


Btw, I have never gotten 1066 to work properly with this board (M2N32-SLI). IIRC, it would boot up unstable on the cold boot, and then every warm boot would seem okay... Weird, right? No settings would show any change as far as I could see.


----------



## Gyro

Maybe try PhenomMSRtweaker instead of the NVtools,it works just as good and gives you voltage control.

gr8sho has a little more experience with it, I'm sure he'll help you get it set up if you want to try it.

Gyro


----------



## Valz

I guess its working now guys, probably was that i didnt clear bios using the jumper (i only removed the battery) Ive tried it two times now with the wireless keyboard/mouse and still no blue screen, if this keeps up im gonna try overclocking soon








Thanks for all your help, u guys rule


----------



## Gyro

Great news!

Can you post a cpu-z validation please, thanks.

Gyro


----------



## Valz

Dont really know how to do that, do i have to save it as an image and upload it somewhere?

Edit:
Is this ok?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2076209


----------



## Gyro

Perfect









Thanks

Gyro


----------



## MAXKILLS

Is the 980 faster than the 965be?
Has anyone tryed faster memory in the M2N32 past 1033MHz?

I can only go to 3.6 GHz on the 965be c3, I have tried 3.8 GHz and locks-up.

Any Ideas anyone???

I do have water cooling and would like some suggestions on how to make things faster....

All in all I just believe that my system is on the edge of life but keeps up with the games

ALL HAIL BATTLEFIELD 3 
RULES.....


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS*


Is the 980 faster than the 965be?
Has anyone tryed faster memory in the M2N32 past 1033MHz?

I can only go to 3.6 GHz on the 965be c3, I have tried 3.8 GHz and locks-up.

Any Ideas anyone???

I do have water cooling and would like some suggestions on how to make things faster....

All in all I just believe that my system is on the edge of life but keeps up with the games

ALL HAIL BATTLEFIELD 3 
RULES.....


The 980 is 3.7 stock 18.5 multi.
Some can run 1066 some can't.

Post a cpu-z screenshot showing cpu and memory,please and thanks

@ Valz, here is a great guide to help get you started ocing http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html

Gyro


----------



## MAXKILLS

So, would you say that Maximizing the M2N32 to this day is somewhat compairable to new systems?

At what point would you say, I just can't keep up with current CPU and MB's and go out and buy a new system.

I think I am still happy with my M2N32 but would like some insite to let me know if I am still keeping up with the rest of the world.

So far, This system plays Battlefield 3 (My fav. Game) With all Maxed out video settings. The only issue is some tering on my monitor. I dont know if it is a 60Hz thing or a v-sink issue? any help will be great....

Or, if you know of a great 120 Hz monitor I can go out to buy?

Thanks everyone on this forum for making my computer so powerfull and fast..
Thanks Again,
}
MAXKILLS


----------



## Gyro

Not to the latest and greatest, but it can hold it's own,just look at your sig rig.

The only limit you are pushing now on your rig is the PCI-e 1.0 x16 lanes with the 480 sli,but should not pose a problem.

As for the BF3 gfx effects it seems to affect a lot of people running the latest nvidia drivers.Some said rolling back to 285.38 or 27 beta's helped.
Check out the PC games section for more on that.

Try running a few benchmarks and compare with some of the newer board club threads.

Gyro


----------



## Fossil

Lol, how lovely... 3 passes into ITB and my computer BSOD on 3.6ghz at 1.4v. It simply said "unexpected hardware failure" and I honestly don't believe for one second that there wasn't enough voltage pumped into the chip.

So after rebooting I decided to give prime95 a go and took a shower. I come out and my pc is off... and so is everything else. The breaker flipped. So now I don't know what caused it. It has never been my PC in the past, usually an appliance and just having gotten a space heater a few days ago I'm guessing it was the culprit.

I know that 3.4ghz stock @ 1.35v is stable as I've done 20 runs of ITB and had prime95 running overnight just the other day.

ARGH


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS;15534612*
> So, would you say that Maximizing the M2N32 to this day is somewhat compairable to new systems?
> 
> At what point would you say, I just can't keep up with current CPU and MB's and go out and buy a new system.
> 
> I think I am still happy with my M2N32 but would like some insite to let me know if I am still keeping up with the rest of the world.
> 
> So far, This system plays Battlefield 3 (My fav. Game) With all Maxed out video settings. The only issue is some tering on my monitor. I dont know if it is a 60Hz thing or a v-sink issue? any help will be great....
> 
> Or, if you know of a great 120 Hz monitor I can go out to buy?
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum for making my computer so powerfull and fast..
> Thanks Again,
> }
> MAXKILLS


I don't think you're giving away too much in performance. I have this machine here and my son has an i7 machine running in an ASUS Rampage Extreme. Granted his is running stock and mine is a bit overclocked, but performance is actually pretty close.

You and I both have SLI and I know I've reported no issues playing games. I have Deus EX HR now. When the game isn't busy freezing (geesh), there is no issue with performance.

If you take a game like Dead Island (which was poorly implemented during initial release), I very much noticed the tearing you mention. Deep Silver ended up providing a V-sync option to cure that tearing problem. Use V-sync whenever possible to get the best stable display.

However if you do have the itch to move on, you can buy a newer AM3+ board and move everything over except for the RAM. This will of course get you a faster motherboard, AHCI which will be highly useful with a good SSD, and of course much improved memory bandwidth. Will it be worth the expense? That's up to you to decide.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil;15536720*
> Lol, how lovely... 3 passes into ITB and my computer BSOD on 3.6ghz at 1.4v. It simply said "unexpected hardware failure" and I honestly don't believe for one second that there wasn't enough voltage pumped into the chip.
> 
> So after rebooting I decided to give prime95 a go and took a shower. I come out and my pc is off... and so is everything else. The breaker flipped. So now I don't know what caused it. It has never been my PC in the past, usually an appliance and just having gotten a space heater a few days ago I'm guessing it was the culprit.
> 
> I know that 3.4ghz stock @ 1.35v is stable as I've done 20 runs of ITB and had prime95 running overnight just the other day.
> 
> ARGH


I'm not well versed in all the differences between the M2N and the M2N32 when it comes to OCing, so hopefully others will chime in.

I assume you're monitoring temps on the CPU. Are all the voltages looking good when you kick off the stress runs?

System crashes don't have to be solely caused by the CPU. How fast is your memory running? You could always try holding the RAM timings to conservative values to rule out their contribution to the runs.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;15537718*
> I'm not well versed in all the differences between the M2N and the M2N32 when it comes to OCing, so hopefully others will chime in.
> 
> I assume you're monitoring temps on the CPU. Are all the voltages looking good when you kick off the stress runs?
> 
> System crashes don't have to be solely caused by the CPU. How fast is your memory running? You could always try holding the RAM timings to conservative values to rule out their contribution to the runs.


Temps never passed 47c running IBT and were a few C lower with prime95. Voltages looked good according to Everest Ultimate which is the only program that actually reads them correctly besides my BIOS.

My RAM is at stock timings. I think it's 5-5-5-15 right now. They are 1066 modules but downclocked to 800mhz. If it was a RAM issue though I'd of thought it'd display some kind of IRQ NOT EQUAL OR LESS error.


----------



## Valz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;15534200*
> @ Valz, here is a great guide to help get you started ocing http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/307316-offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2.html
> 
> Gyro


Thanks for the guide Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


Lol, how lovely... 3 passes into ITB and my computer BSOD on 3.6ghz at 1.4v. It simply said "unexpected hardware failure" and I honestly don't believe for one second that there wasn't enough voltage pumped into the chip.

So after rebooting I decided to give prime95 a go and took a shower. I come out and my pc is off... and so is everything else. The breaker flipped. So now I don't know what caused it. It has never been my PC in the past, usually an appliance and just having gotten a space heater a few days ago I'm guessing it was the culprit.

I know that 3.4ghz stock @ 1.35v is stable as I've done 20 runs of ITB and had prime95 running overnight just the other day.

ARGH


I would try to rule out the space heater /tripped breaker before blaming the cpu or MB.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


Temps never passed 47c running IBT and were a few C lower with prime95. Voltages looked good according to Everest Ultimate which is the only program that actually reads them correctly besides my BIOS.

My RAM is at stock timings. I think it's 5-5-5-15 right now. They are 1066 modules but downclocked to 800mhz. If it was a RAM issue though I'd of thought it'd display some kind of IRQ NOT EQUAL OR LESS error.


If you are just bumping the multi .5 at a time,it can be difficult to pin down a voltage when jumping by 500mhz at a time.
Try more voltage or start at stock multi and raise the ref clock by 5 at a time and do short tests(10 mins or so)with prime/blend,raising volts as needed.

See how high you can get until you hit 1.4v.
This will oc the NB,ram and HT also.
The NB may need more volts as you get higher on the ref clock.
The ram will be fine at 800,lots headroom to reach 1066.
The HT should be ok till about 1250 then you may need to drop the HT multi to x4.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


I would try to rule out the space heater /tripped breaker before blaming the cpu or MB.

If you are just bumping the multi .5 at a time,it can be difficult to pin down a voltage when jumping by 500mhz at a time.
Try more voltage or start at stock multi and raise the ref clock by 5 at a time and do short tests(10 mins or so)with prime/blend,raising volts as needed.

See how high you can get until you hit 1.4v.
This will oc the NB,ram and HT also.
The NB may need more volts as you get higher on the ref clock.
The ram will be fine at 800,lots headroom to reach 1066.
The HT should be ok till about 1250 then you may need to drop the HT multi to x4.


I was going to make the first suggestion too. Mostly to make sure that power to the computer itself wasn't being starved.

As for the rest, those are great points when attempting to overclock the M2Nxx itself. In fact, I've successfully used this technique myself.

The problem with Vcore is that there is slack in the setting versus the actual measured, presumably because as load is increased on the system, there is more voltage droop and the design-point appears to be conservative to protect the min voltage hitting the actual setting.

On my machine, I have Vcore set to 1.3625V which reads in the monitors as 1.4V. The chip is rated up to 1.5V so you have a little room to play with to isolate the 965. I would try to hold all other elements in place until you are satisfied you understand the limits of the CPU by itself.

I suppose it's possible AMD caught on to the game and has figured out a way to sort their parts better and get the better yields rebranded into parts like the 980.

BTW, the guy running AMD now is someone I have worked for in the past.


----------



## MAXKILLS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr8sho*


I don't think you're giving away too much in performance. I have this machine here and my son has an i7 machine running in an ASUS Rampage Extreme. Granted his is running stock and mine is a bit overclocked, but performance is actually pretty close.

You and I both have SLI and I know I've reported no issues playing games. I have Deus EX HR now. When the game isn't busy freezing (geesh), there is no issue with performance.

If you take a game like Dead Island (which was poorly implemented during initial release), I very much noticed the tearing you mention. Deep Silver ended up providing a V-sync option to cure that tearing problem. Use V-sync whenever possible to get the best stable display.

However if you do have the itch to move on, you can buy a newer AM3+ board and move everything over except for the RAM.  This will of course get you a faster motherboard, AHCI which will be highly useful with a good SSD, and of course much improved memory bandwidth. Will it be worth the expense? That's up to you to decide.


Thank you


----------



## gr8sho

Although the tool shows separate controls for northbridge and core voltages. only the lower voltage control is functional and operates both settings on our M2N boards.

Under low grade overclocking, I don't see this as much of an issue because if you're pushing the M2N32, you want the NB voltage increased to support the faster FSB speed. Also keep in mind that under normal conditions, Vcore is offset by 300mV.

The drawback of all of this is that when using PMT, you will end up pushing the IMC pretty hard if you want to get the core voltage up to 1.4V. I don't know if this is a concern or not. Perhaps those that have more experience with high-end OC inclusive of the M2N32 itself can comment.


----------



## Synnz22

So I was thinking bout upgrading my M2n-SLI to a new mobo because It's only a dual core and just saw that it supports Phenom II. I just updated the bios. My ultimate goal is update this machine for gaming. I'm defintly upgrading my video card which is a 9600GT to atleast a 500 series card. I have the NVidia 3d Vision setup on my laptop which is a Asus Gaming laptop. But I want this to be a gaming/media setup. Should I stick with this mobo or upgrade?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synnz22;15577518*
> So I was thinking bout upgrading my M2n-SLI to a new mobo because It's only a dual core and just saw that it supports Phenom II. I just updated the bios. My ultimate goal is update this machine for gaming. I'm defintly upgrading my video card which is a 9600GT to atleast a 500 series card. I have the NVidia 3d Vision setup on my laptop which is a Asus Gaming laptop. But I want this to be a gaming/media setup. Should I stick with this mobo or upgrade?


You should be fine upgrading to either a PhII or AthlonII, but I would not run more than a 95w cpu on that board.
You should also find another matching 1gb stick of ram for total of 4 x 1gb(for the ram to run in dual channel).

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Slink

Hey, my nvidia settings profile wasn't loading on startup. 4x multiplier every time! *I fixed it* by *uninstalling nVidia Performance* from the Windows programs list, and then *re-installing* it from the *nVidia system tools* installer. (The other utilities were unnecessary to install and would fail to install anyway because they were still installed already.) Cheers!


----------



## Dale-C

Hey everyone, I'm wondering if you can help me. I finally got these OCZ Flex II 1150MHz RAM sticks. I put them in my computer and they wouldn't boot, so I thought they were dead. But then I tried them in the other computer with an GB M57SLi motherboard, didn't boot either, dual channel or single. But then I tried them with 1 other stick and they work. I can put then in every single possible way and boot as long as there is another stick in there. It reads as 6143MB in the BIOS, so I assume they do work. Currently I have them in the first 2 slots for Dual Channel and another 800Mhz stick (Crucial Ballistix Tracer) in the third slot. I have manually set the timings, voltage and clock skew. They all boot, but as soon as I take out the 800Mhz stick, they won't boot at all.

Do you guys have any ideas, some things I should test out?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dale-C;15592337*
> Hey everyone, I'm wondering if you can help me. I finally got these OCZ Flex II 1150MHz RAM sticks. I put them in my computer and they wouldn't boot, so I thought they were dead. But then I tried them in the other computer with an GB M57SLi motherboard, didn't boot either, dual channel or single. But then I tried them with 1 other stick and they work. I can put then in every single possible way and boot as long as there is another stick in there. It reads as 6143MB in the BIOS, so I assume they do work. Currently I have them in the first 2 slots for Dual Channel and another 800Mhz stick (Crucial Ballistix Tracer) in the third slot. I have manually set the timings, voltage and clock skew. They all boot, but as soon as I take out the 800Mhz stick, they won't boot at all.
> 
> Do you guys have any ideas, some things I should test out?


I've noticed a few of you running 1150MHz RAM. BIOS max speed setting is 1066, and even those with 1066 will run them at 800 when playing with the reference clock (are you?). IIRC the BIOS screen correctly, you have to set the whole set of memory to one setting. By putting the stick of 800 in there, you have to accommodate for what that will run at. The trick might be to find out what speed you have to run the memory at for the system to be stable. If you had to run the memory at 800 to boot the system, you could get a lot of the speed back but increasing the reference clock and holding the timings to a fixed setting.


----------



## kegga_62

I've been told I can't put an AMD Phenom II x4 955 into my Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe and have it work properly. I'm not to computer smart. I have ordered The AMD Phenom IIx4 955 Black Edition. I would really like to install it in my Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe if it's not a big problem. I'm already running Bios 5002. So my question is. Can I install the AMD Phenom IIx4 955 Black Edition into my Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe ? Will it work properly ? and is it a big job to do ? If it can be done. A step by step guide would be very helpfull. I've also ordered new Ram. Corsair TWINX 2048MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz (2x1024)


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kegga_62;15597511*
> I've been told I can't put an AMD Phenom II x4 955 into my Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe and have it work properly. I'm not to computer smart. I have ordered The AMD Phenom IIx4 955 Black Edition. I would really like to install it in my Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe if it's not a big problem. I'm already running Bios 5002. So my question is. Can I install the AMD Phenom IIx4 955 Black Edition into my Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe ? Will it work properly ? and is it a big job to do ? If it can be done. A step by step guide would be very helpfull. I've also ordered new Ram. Corsair TWINX 2048MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz (2x1024)


The short answer is yes. If you look back a handful of pages, you will see several people that have undertaken this just recently. There's a link off the first page that takes you to a post describing how to do this for a 965BE. Those instructions also apply to the 955. *The one piece of missing information to fully unlock the cores is to make sure you set the power profile in Windows Control Panel to High Performance.* Please be sure to remember this point or you will be back asking why your cores are stuck at 800MHz.









Since you seem to be extending your machine by upgrades, have you considered Window 7? Another good investment is an SSD. All of these would be transferable to a new mainboard when you're ready for that. Both of these will make your gaming experience more enjoyable.


----------



## Dale-C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;15596769*
> I've noticed a few of you running 1150MHz RAM. BIOS max speed setting is 1066, and even those with 1066 will run them at 800 when playing with the reference clock (are you?). IIRC the BIOS screen correctly, you have to set the whole set of memory to one setting. By putting the stick of 800 in there, you have to accommodate for what that will run at. The trick might be to find out what speed you have to run the memory at for the system to be stable. If you had to run the memory at 800 to boot the system, you could get a lot of the speed back but increasing the reference clock and holding the timings to a fixed setting.


Ive tried it with BIOS defaults and overclocked, with ram at 400/533/667/800 and it still won't boot. I think its got to do with some timings not available in the BIOS. Would it be safe to reflash the SPD on these?


----------



## kegga_62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;15599711*
> The short answer is yes. If you look back a handful of pages, you will see several people that have undertaken this just recently. There's a link off the first page that takes you to a post describing how to do this for a 965BE. Those instructions also apply to the 955. *The one piece of missing information to fully unlock the cores is to make sure you set the power profile in Windows Control Panel to High Performance.* Please be sure to remember this point or you will be back asking why your cores are stuck at 800MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you seem to be extending your machine by upgrades, have you considered Window 7? Another good investment is an SSD. All of these would be transferable to a new mainboard when you're ready for that. Both of these will make your gaming experience more enjoyable.


Will Windows 7 recognize my old Microsoft SideWinder Wheel and older games I play ? And I'm sorry but whats an SSD ?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kegga_62;15602382*
> Will Windows 7 recognize my old Microsoft SideWinder Wheel and older games I play ? And I'm sorry but whats an SSD ?
> Thanks for your help.


If you mean the old USB racing steering wheel, the answer is yes. I still use mine when I play driving games. I'm not sure what older games you're talking about, but I haven't seen any issues. 7 is far superior to XP.

SSD stands for solid-state drive. Think of it as a large wad of extended memory you can use to start your computer operating system and so on that connects to your SATA host controller. SSDs use the same form factor as conventional laptop harddisks, but the performance difference is incredible. If you're a speed junkie, using HDDs for booting computers literally becomes torture to wait.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Ive tried it with BIOS defaults and overclocked, with ram at 400/533/667/800 and it still won't boot. I think its got to do with some timings not available in the BIOS. Would it be safe to reflash the SPD on these?


I can't really say, but if you could, what would you program the SPD to? The SPD will set the values it prefers, but you can override pretty much all of those in BIOS.


----------



## Teal69

Hi Guys 

I have one question.Does anyone know if the cpu will work with the m2n32 sli deluxe? This Cpu has a TDP with 95W and a free multi. But it is a "Zosma" Chip and not a "Deneb" . I hope this cpu will run ob my board :-( Please answer my question









http://www1.atelco.de/articledetail....&aid=52244&lb=


----------



## kegga_62

Thanks. I didn't know all that. I'll look into a SSD. Do you have any recomondations ?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teal69;15603483*
> Hi Guys
> 
> I have one question.Does anyone know if the cpu will work with the m2n32 sli deluxe? This Cpu has a TDP with 95W and a free multi. But it is a "Zosma" Chip and not a "Deneb" . I hope this cpu will run ob my board :-( Please answer my question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www1.atelco.de/articledetail.jsps?ref=105&pvid=1198c2fzhk_guker6vs&agid=1242&aid=52244&lb=


It should work,but if you are wanting to unlock the 2 disabled cores that is not possible on these boards.

The x4 955 would be better, it has a faster stock clock,is cheaper, and will work for sure.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Teal69

But the 955 also has 125w TDP. i`m looking for a cpu with 95w tdp


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kegga_62;15604817*
> Thanks. I didn't know all that. I'll look into a SSD. Do you have any recomondations ?


You're welcome.

I use OCZ Vertex 3. This is futureproofed to some extent because it is a high performance SATA-3 drive. So when you're ready to move on to an AM3+ board, you'll be good to go.

But even on a 2006 vintage board like the M2N32, you will still see excellent results.

There are others as well. Crucial for instance.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teal69;15605402*
> But the 955 also has 125w TDP. i`m looking for a cpu with 95w tdp


I don't think the 960T will work, after all it is more or less the same CPU as Thuban is (which does not work).


----------



## kegga_62

I found this SSD : Crucial CT064M4SSD2 m4 2.5" Solid State Drive - 64GB, SATA 6Gb/s
$109.99 plus S/H I picked this one because it's a SATA.
Can I use a SATA II or III SSD ?


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teal69;15605402*
> But the 955 also has 125w TDP. i`m looking for a cpu with 95w tdp


The only 95w quad Ph2 model that works on our board is the 940 and the 945. The 940 is quite hard to come by these days but the 945 comes in both 125w and 95w packages. Should note that the 945 (95w)will work just fine outside the box without needing to use Ntools unlike the 955-980

The 960T is pretty much uncharted waters on our board since it's really a Thurban in hiding. It could either work just fine like the 955-980 which would need to be adjusted by using Ntools, or the board would refuse to POST with a 960T in. In short, there's no one here in the club that I know of has a 960T working.

Hell a year ago, I took a gamble with my 970be (which is a deneb), and no one had one working in the club when I ordered one and i found someone got it working about 3 days before mine arrived and mine is has been working great ever since.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kegga_62;15609242*
> I found this SSD : Crucial CT064M4SSD2 m4 2.5" Solid State Drive - 64GB, SATA 6Gb/s
> $109.99 plus S/H I picked this one because it's a SATA.
> Can I use a SATA II or III SSD ?


The M4 is a fine choice. The M4 is a SATA3 drive but our board only supports up to SATA2 speeds but no worries, it will work just fine. I would check the Firmware on your drive as soon as it arrives... The version you want is 0009.... if it's any older then that, The drive will not run at full SATA2 speed on our boards; The firmware update corrects this.

Also might wanna take a look at this thread on how to optimize your SSD http://www.overclock.net/ssd/1156654-seans-windows-7-install-guide-optimization.html

Good Luck


----------



## kegga_62

Maybe then I should look for a SATA II SSD instead. I know nothing about Firmware. I'd rather get a SSD that plugs in my mobo and works with no hassles.
I just went and did a PSU power check for my mobo. Pretty sure it was a Asus site. It told me I should have at least a 800 Watt. PSU. Mine is a : Ultra Xfinity Dual Rail Technology 600 Watt. ATX. So I checked out This PSU : Corsair CMPSU-800G Gaming Series GS800 800W Power Supply - 800 Watts, ATX, SLI Ready, 140mm Fan, Tri-color LEDs. I've also ordered a AMD Phenom IIx4 955 Quad Core CPU. I'm also thinking about getting Windows 7 Pro. 64bit. So maybe getting the new PSU wouldn't be a bad Idea. What do you think ?


----------



## kegga_62

I just went to the Crucial web. site and the SSD, "Crucial CT064M4SSD2 m4 2.5" Solid State Drive - 64GB, SATA 6Gb/s". is for my motherboard. According to they're search It of compatible SSD's for my Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe motherboard. So I'm hoping it's the right one. I haven't ordered yet. 
I think first I need to know about my PSU and if I need to upgrade it before anything.


----------



## Gyro

Check out this program http://www.overclock.net/power-suppl...l-release.html

Good luck

@Teal69,an x4 830 is a 95w deneb cpu also.

Gyro


----------



## kegga_62

I couldn't get that Calculator site to work. So I tryed this one: eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Lite. Punched in my mobo with a AMD Phenom IIx4 955 and all my info and it said. Minimum psu 577watt. maximum 627watt.
So hopefully my PSU is good enough for the upgrades I want to do on my mobo.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kegga_62*


Maybe then I should look for a SATA II SSD instead. I know nothing about Firmware. I'd rather get a SSD that plugs in my mobo and works with no hassles.
I just went and did a PSU power check for my mobo. Pretty sure it was a Asus site. It told me I should have at least a 800 Watt. PSU. Mine is a : Ultra Xfinity Dual Rail Technology 600 Watt. ATX. So I checked out This PSU : Corsair CMPSU-800G Gaming Series GS800 800W Power Supply - 800 Watts, ATX, SLI Ready, 140mm Fan, Tri-color LEDs. I've also ordered a AMD Phenom IIx4 955 Quad Core CPU. I'm also thinking about getting Windows 7 Pro. 64bit. So maybe getting the new PSU wouldn't be a bad Idea. What do you think ?


SATA-2 vs SATA-3. You make a good argument in that people that don't feel comfortable flashing the firmware on their drives might want to be cautious. But the performance gains are so significant. And since you demonstrate the capability to do all the these upgrades, the idea of burning a CD and booting the machine using it isn't all that hard to do. Likewise I don't think you will be challenged clearing the CMOS by using the jumper and removing the battery. The fact of the matter is, SSDs are sophisticated devices that have microcontrollers on board that need to be periodically updated to fix bugs.

Believe me, it isn't going to be that much tougher than getting that 955 running. If for some reason you can switch that to a 965 or higher without too much added cost, consider doing that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kegga_62*


I just went to the Crucial web. site and the SSD, "Crucial CT064M4SSD2 m4 2.5" Solid State Drive - 64GB, SATA 6Gb/s". is for my motherboard. According to they're search It of compatible SSD's for my Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe motherboard. So I'm hoping it's the right one. I haven't ordered yet. 
I think first I need to know about my PSU and if I need to upgrade it before anything.


If you can, I suggest a 120GB drive. This will give you some buffer even if you continue to use your spinner drives. BTW, by selecting the boot priority of the different drives in BIOS, you can switch from Windows 7 to XP as you wish. I have that capability now, but frankly I never use XP anymore.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kegga_62*


I couldn't get that Calculator site to work. So I tryed this one: eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Lite. Punched in my mobo with a AMD Phenom IIx4 955 and all my info and it said. Minimum psu 577watt. maximum 627watt.
So hopefully my PSU is good enough for the upgrades I want to do on my mobo.
Thanks for the info.


If your 600W PSU can run your system now, it may be able to do okay with the added parts, but you're probably right on the edge. If you do decide on a new PSU, I suggest at least 750W. If you can afford a modular cord design, you will like that better as it keeps the inside of the case tidier.


----------



## kegga_62

I'm looking at these PSU's : Corsair CMPSU-800G Gaming Series GS800 800W Power Supply - 800 Watts, ATX, SLI Ready, 140mm Fan, Tri-color LEDs. $114.99 Plus S/H Or This : Cooler Master RS850-AMBAJ3-US Silent Pro M 850W Power Supply - ATX, Modular, 850 Watt, 80+ Bronze Certified, SLI, 135mm Ultra Silent Fan. $154.99
Asus PSU calulator say's I need a minimum of 800Watts. For the upgrades I want to do.


----------



## gr8sho

I would choose one of the modulars. A Gold rated one of course is going to be better than a bronze for green reasons. Read the reviews on Newegg.

The built-in fan in the PSU in my sig hardly spins at all and is very quiet. A very nice feature if you're concerned about noise.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kegga_62*


I'm looking at these...


PS. How do you like that ASUS monitor?


----------



## ucosmin

Hello M2N32 SLI deluxe owners outhere,

I've joined this forum because I have an urge to purchase an AMD Phenom 955 BE C3 http://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif. and because I have some questions.
I'll upgrade my gpu from 8800gts 320Mb to an AMD Radeon 6850. My question is if I can use this CPU+GPU configuration on my M2N32 SLI deluxe using PMT. My OS will be WIN 7 Ultimate x64. I don't care about using PMT like Cool'n'Quiet feature, i'll be using it for "unlocking" the CPU in my Mobo.
Did somebody on this forum managed to use this combination of CPU+GPU (amd and ati) ?

Can I use Nvidia Tools if I own an Ati gpu?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kegga_62

I like my Asus 24" HD moitor. I wish I could have gone bigger but the price was right. I'm pretty sure I paid $165 ish for it at TigerDirect.com.
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kegga_62;15615423*
> I like my Asus 24" HD moitor. I wish I could have gone bigger but the price was right. I'm pretty sure I paid $165 ish for it at TigerDirect.com.
> Thanks for all your help.


Mine is supposed to arrive today. I'll reply with my own observations. I hope I don't regret getting a 27" monitor too!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucosmin;15614839*
> Hello M2N32 SLI deluxe owners outhere,
> 
> I've joined this forum because I have an urge to purchase an AMD Phenom 955 BE C3 http://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif. and because I have some questions.
> I'll upgrade my gpu from 8800gts 320Mb to an AMD Radeon 6850. My question is if I can use this CPU+GPU configuration on my M2N32 SLI deluxe using PMT. My OS will be WIN 7 Ultimate x64. I don't care about using PMT like Cool'n'Quiet feature, i'll be using it for "unlocking" the CPU in my Mobo.
> Did somebody on this forum managed to use this combination of CPU+GPU (amd and ati) ?
> 
> Can I use Nvidia Tools if I own an Ati gpu?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Welcome.

I continue to be amazed at how many people are going the X4 upgrade path. You will really enjoy this one. FWIW, Newegg just put the 965 on sale for $115. That's cheaper than I paid for mine, but that was well over a year ago.

I wouldn't worry about ATI vs Nvidia for GPU. Either will work fine no matter which tool you use to set the CPU multiplier.

If you ever think you'll want to go SLI, stay with Nvidia. The Fermi based cards are excellent price performers.

I really appreciate the Cool 'n Quiet feature in PMT because of the reduced noise as well as reduced energy consumption. It is non-intrusive even when playing games. Worth a look if you have the little bit of time to get it running.


----------



## ucosmin

Thank you very much gr8sho for this quickly answer. I've read that there are a lot of users that are having problems with PMT in win 7 x64 (crashing, not switching between P states), that's why I've asked here. I've choosen 6850 because it uses less power than it's main Nvidia rival GTX 460. I like my system to be on the silent side.

Thank you again. I'll buy the parts and return with the feedback.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucosmin;15617196*
> Thank you very much gr8sho for this quickly answer. I've read that there are a lot of users that are having problems with PMT in win 7 x64 (crashing, not switching between P states), that's why I've asked here. I've choosen 6850 because it uses less power than it's main Nvidia rival GTX 460. I like my system to be on the silent side.
> 
> Thank you again. I'll buy the parts and return with the feedback.


You're welcome.

Where did you read that PMT is causing crashing issues? I'd like to read those myself because that is not the experience I'm having.

As a word of caution, PMT is a very powerful tool and I can see how someone could create a scenario where a system will crash. If you don't supply enough voltage for certain P-states for instance. This is the case because there is a camp that strives to find the lowest working voltage for a given P-state.

I hope you're right about the ATI card. I've owned all ATI cards since my original Riva TNT and before my recent switch to the GTX 460. My original X1900GT burned itself out and had to be RMA'd, and my son's 5970 internal crossfire runs extremely hot, and that sucker may be headed for burnout too. Typically up to 70C for both cards when gaming. By contrast, my 460s don't seem to exceed 60C with a closed case.


----------



## kegga_62

I want to do some upgardes to my Asus M2N32 Deluxe but have found out from Asus PSU Calculator. With all the upgrades I want to do Calculated. That I need at least an 800Watt. PSU So here's what I'd like to buy for a upgraded PSU : Apevia ATX-WA900W Warlock 900-Watt ATX Power Supply - SLI and Crossfire Ready. $89.99 What worries me is the price. Other 900Watt. PSU's are a lot more exspensive. It's at TigerDirect.com.
Upgrades I plan on doing real soon.
CPU Upgrade to : AMD HDZ955FBGMBOX Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition.
SSD Upgrade to : Crucial CT064M4SSD2 m4 2.5" Solid State Drive - 64GB, SATA 6Gb/s
OS Upgrade to : Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64BIT
First I need a good PSU. Before I do any of these upgrades. I'd like to be able to do these upgrades as cheeply as possible.

So if anyone has any input or advice. I'd love to hear it.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kegga_62;15625637*
> PSU So here's what I'd like to buy for a upgraded PSU : Apevia ATX-WA900W Warlock 900-Watt ATX Power Supply - SLI and Crossfire Ready. $89.99 What worries me is the price..


Caveat emptor. That's good advice. I would be highly suspicious unless that thing is backed up by a lot of good reviews.


----------



## gr8sho

This is a little OT, but my ASUS VS248H-P arrived today. Given that this display sits on my desk (my previous Samsung 19" had to sit on a stack of 3 books to have the proper height), perhaps the size is a good fit after all. I played a little DEHR tonight and the monitor works out just fine. This is an LED model and the colors and response time work out just fine at 60Hz. I'm using the DVI connector as I already have 4.1 speaker system and don't really need the HDMI support. Skyrim in 2 days!!!


----------



## ucosmin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho;15618394*
> You're welcome.
> 
> Where did you read that PMT is causing crashing issues? I'd like to read those myself because that is not the experience I'm having.
> 
> As a word of caution, PMT is a very powerful tool and I can see how someone could create a scenario where a system will crash. If you don't supply enough voltage for certain P-states for instance. This is the case because there is a camp that strives to find the lowest working voltage for a given P-state.
> 
> I hope you're right about the ATI card. I've owned all ATI cards since my original Riva TNT and before my recent switch to the GTX 460. My original X1900GT burned itself out and had to be RMA'd, and my son's 5970 internal crossfire runs extremely hot, and that sucker may be headed for burnout too. Typically up to 70C for both cards when gaming. By contrast, my 460s don't seem to exceed 60C with a closed case.


Here is the link: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/595138-phenom-msr-tweaker-windows-7-a.html


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucosmin;15630037*
> Here is the link: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/595138-phenom-msr-tweaker-windows-7-a.html


In this case, it is a bit dangerous to overgeneralize based on posts about people having problems with other boards.

I can assuredly tell you PMT works on my M2N32 with the limitation I noted in an earlier post, that being CPU core and north-bridge voltages are ganged with a 300mV offset for the former.

Although this does beg the question of whether or not folks with newer boards are using 3rd party apps like PMT to perform dynamic power-performance management. I know that gamers often recommend leaving everything in high performance and disabling any kind of power management. But in my case, I've never noticed gameplay performance issues enough to have me turn off power management. I may have slowed down the freq ramp down a bit to help,


----------



## spincarrot

nvm


----------



## cesarlalp

hi all i come back---- and now , yes i buy x4 965 c3, can remember how and when , install the 965 in my m2n32 sli deluxe...


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*
> 
> hi all i come back---- and now , yes i buy x4 965 c3, can remember how and when , install the 965 in my m2n32 sli deluxe...


Eah its does support Pii X4 965 but updated latest ur Bios now.


----------



## AccellGarage

Sorry Double POST. I had trouble with WiFi


----------



## MRocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*
> 
> hi all i come back---- and now , yes i buy x4 965 c3, can remember how and when , install the 965 in my m2n32 sli deluxe...


Hi Cesar, already updated the bios? this is the first step.


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Hi,

Was thinking of getting a solid state drive for this mobo - mainly for faster start ups and shut downs. I've read here that this might not be possible due to compatibility issues but does that mainly relate to speed?

Would appreciate some clarification.

Current looking at this: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-075-OC

Thanks.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MRocha*
> 
> Hi Cesar, already updated the bios? this is the first step.


Cesar, I would like to see *positive confirmation* that you have done this procedure correctly. Make sure you are applying 5002 either through a floppy drive or via a USB drive. Once the BIOS has been updated, clear the CMOS using the jumper and battery removal.

Once done, make sure you have BigJohn44 instructions with you.

Depending on whether or not you are going to pursue using PMT, I may post some pics of the setup.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballyhoogames*
> 
> Hi,
> Was thinking of getting a solid state drive for this mobo - mainly for faster start ups and shut downs. I've read here that this might not be possible due to compatibility issues but does that mainly relate to speed?
> Would appreciate some clarification.
> Current looking at this: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-075-OC
> Thanks.


It's interesting you are showing that particular drive and the timing of your post. OCZ series 3 drives use Sandforce 2 controller and they have had issues correctly dealing with Nvidia chipset based motherboards.

Yesterday OCZ released an update to their drives and I understand that SATA-2 mode is now being correctly recognized and set again.

My only other comment on the 60GB drive is that you can definitely install Windows 7 on it, but you won't have much room for anything else. Even with 120GB drives I have, I am always cognizant of what applications I keep installed. Mostly when you consider current crop of games are about 8GB a pop, that will chew up space quickly.

Beyond that, you will really be amazed at the difference such a drive will make on overall system performance.


----------



## Gyro

I'm not really up to speed on ssd's but the M2N-sli dlx (570 chipset/Jmicron sata controller) supports AHCI which should be of some benefit for ssd.
And I think it must be set in bios prior to installing windows.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> I'm not really up to speed on ssd's but the M2N-sli dlx (570 chipset/Jmicron sata controller) supports AHCI which should be of some benefit for ssd.
> And I think it must be set in bios prior to installing windows.
> Gyro


You are correct, AHCI can make a big difference. I've seen it clear as day on a more recent vintage board like the Rampage III Extreme.

If you already built the system in IDE mode, it is still possible to enable AHCI in BIOS, but a registry change is needed in Windows before you can make that work. Google and you should get a lot of hits. Because the M2N family is only SATA-2, I can't vouch for the extent of the improvement, but if someone has time and would like to a before and after benchmark, that would be nice to see. Frankly it is a bit disappointing that ASUS didn't give AHCI on their flagship chipset. Weird.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Yesterday OCZ released an update to their drives and I understand that SATA-2 mode is now being correctly recognized and set again.


_I'm crossposting this from the OCZ support forum, but it applies directly to us if trying to run an SSD on Nvidia chipset based motherboards_

OKay, here's my ATTO. The chipset used is the Nvidia 590-SLI. While this wasn't explicitly said, I took the extra time to reset ACPI after applying the MACOCZ fix.

This is by far the best looking report I've ever seen with a series 3 drive on my ASUS M2N32 board.

The WEI is up to 7.4 now. It's possible I suppose to get that up to 7.5 if I do a SE, but I'm quite pleased now after waiting this long to get the fix delivered.


----------



## cesarlalp

before you go or I start to ask, I have to re install the operating system Wnxp, and I have wanted to put XP, W7 and Ubuntu, I know I can change the BIOS so now with the Athlon and XP, but when installing the Wp W7 and Ubuntu will I need to install the PhenomMSRT / NvStools 6. in each S.O, NO? regards


----------



## cesarlalp

and i need help woth Ubunto for install sofware in this linux version like PMSRT o NVtool


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*
> 
> before you go or I start to ask, I have to re install the operating system Wnxp, and I have wanted to put XP, W7 and Ubuntu, I know I can change the BIOS so now with the Athlon and XP, but when installing the Wp W7 and Ubuntu will I need to install the PhenomMSRT / NvStools 6. in each S.O, NO? regards


Correct, because you cannot set the core speed in BIOS directly, it needs to be done from within the operating system. Therefore each instance of the OS will need some way to set the core speed.


----------



## cesarlalp

well my system, with 1004 BIOS has been updated to 5002, but I have yet to do an installation of the S-operation from 0 all (WXP, w7, ubuntu), my question is, I install all my athlon64x2/Bios5002 now or wait put the Phenom2x4-965/BIOS5002.

I need help with configuration and values to put in the BIOS


----------



## Agent_kenshin

AHCI will bring your drive closer to it's rated values.... Even though our boards don't support it, a SSD is still a great grade and the difference versus a mechanical drive is huge. Have had my running for almost 6 months without any issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> _I'm crossposting this from the OCZ support forum, but it applies directly to us if trying to run an SSD on Nvidia chipset based motherboards_
> OKay, here's my ATTO. The chipset used is the Nvidia 590-SLI. While this wasn't explicitly said, I took the extra time to reset ACPI after applying the MACOCZ fix.
> This is by far the best looking report I've ever seen with a series 3 drive on my ASUS M2N32 board.
> The WEI is up to 7.4 now. It's possible I suppose to get that up to 7.5 if I do a SE, but I'm quite pleased now after waiting this long to get the fix delivered.


You graph looks much better after the FW update, I remember it was running below SATA2 speeds and the old FW update to get your SATA2 speeds back, the graph was pretty jagged as the test went on. Glad to see that OCZ actually listened that it was not "our board being too old excuse" and got it fixed. Is that FW update suppose to address the BSOD problems as well?

The 320 series seem to be still plagued by the 8MB bug which I have been only happening when they are in notebooks and used as external storage where they are most likely to experience sudden power loss. Mine is on pretty much all the time and works like a charm. The 510 and 710 and x25's don't have this issue since they use a different controller.

I would not suggest using WEI as a measurement for performance since mine got knocked down slightly after a FW update which caused it to preform a tick slower. AS SSD score dropped by 5 points after the FW update in Aug to address the 8MB bug which is still a issue for some. Also, the Nforce drivers may not be passing TRIM command properly which can degrade the performance of the SSD overtime. The generic "Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller" driver that's in windows 7 will pass TRIM properly. To use this driver, you have to find which driver in the device manager
that your SSD is connected to and roll back driver. (if there's other drives on the driver, move them to another SATA port)

I am actually testing the TRIM thing buy not running Intel SSD Optimizer which is a Garbage Collection program to clean the drive. I have noticed a couple point drops and very minor speed drops in my SSD not running it for 2 months. I have filled my SSD up a bit since then and I think I'm going to wait another month or 2 to see what happens but this could take forever to see if the drive performance is being highly degraded. Some newer SSD's have their own built in garbage collection on the drive itself .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*
> 
> well my system, with 1004 BIOS has been updated to 5002, but I have yet to do an installation of the S-operation from 0 all (WXP, w7, ubuntu), my question is, I install all my athlon64x2/Bios5002 now or wait put the Phenom2x4-965/BIOS5002.
> I need help with configuration and values to put in the BIOS


If the BIOS is at 5002, just put in the 965, pull move the jumper and pull the battery out for a few mintues and move them back. This is a proper BIOS reset and when you boot up, go into the BIOS and set the multi, OC tuning to manual, Cool n quiet and C1E set to disabled, and set voltage to around 1.3-1.33. When you boot into Seven, Install Ntools, go to power options and set to Maximum performance. Very important or you will not be able to set the multi's in Windows. I hear they have a Ntools version for Liunux... technically setting it up should be the same way you do it for Seven.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> You graph looks much better after the FW update, I remember it was running below SATA2 speeds and the old FW update to get your SATA2 speeds back, the graph was pretty jagged as the test went on. Glad to see that OCZ actually listened that it was not "our board being too old excuse" and got it fixed. Is that FW update suppose to address the BSOD problems as well?


To say a little more about this, the issue wasn't the M2N32 so much as it was the Nvidia chipset. Of course some with a more holier than thou attitude would say otherwise in spite of the evidence presented. And as it turns out, there are a lot of Apple products out there built using Nvidia chipsets. To make that point more evident, the name of the patch is MACOCZ. The trouble with these OCZ series drives is the Sandforce 2 controller is unable to properly detect the host speed link, Their current solution is to just hardcode SATA-2 speed on the drive. This is okay with me for now. When I eventually move off the M2N, I'll just undo that particular patch.

About the BSOD, I've only had this happen once or twice, so the BSOD issue isn't really relevant for us. I don't think Sandforce has a complete handle on the generic issue yet, but the latest 2.15 level firmware seems to have been a big step for most people with stability issues. Life is more complicated with newer motherboards in terms of additional power saving steps being provided. These drives don't seem to tolerate being put to sleep very well. The arguments being made center around how well chipset A or B adhere to the SATA standard, and of course the BIOS to support proper operation. The OCZ stuff this is very fast and despite the known issues, I happen to like them.
Quote:


> The 320 series seem to be still plagued by the 8MB bug which I have been only happening when they are in notebooks and used as external storage where they are most likely to experience sudden power loss. Mine is on pretty much all the time and works like a charm. The 510 and 710 and x25's don't have this issue since they use a different controller.
> I would not suggest using WEI as a measurement for performance since mine got knocked down slightly after a FW update which caused it to preform a tick slower. AS SSD score dropped by 5 points after the FW update in Aug to address the 8MB bug which is still a issue for some. Also, the Nforce drivers may not be passing TRIM command properly which can degrade the performance of the SSD overtime. The generic "Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller" driver that's in windows 7 will pass TRIM properly. To use this driver, you have to find which driver in the device manager
> that your SSD is connected to and roll back driver. (if there's other drives on the driver, move them to another SATA port)
> I am actually testing the TRIM thing buy not running Intel SSD Optimizer which is a Garbage Collection program to clean the drive. I have noticed a couple point drops and very minor speed drops in my SSD not running it for 2 months. I have filled my SSD up a bit since then and I think I'm going to wait another month or 2 to see what happens but this could take forever to see if the drive performance is being highly degraded. Some newer SSD's have their own built in garbage collection on the drive itself .


Here's where OCZ/Sandforce 2 may have an advantage. Their Series 3 drives do in fact have built in garbage collection. And from what I've read, GC is far more important to the drive's performance than TRIM. Some folks have taken empirical study to this and have demonstrated how allowing GC to run will bring back most of the performance of the drive. And it's really nothing more than leaving the machine running overnight say idle so that the GC routines are allowed to run. My WEI has only ever made it to 7.5 max and is running 7.4 now. I too will keep an eye on this but I will say the drive's performance has been quite good. I'll post my results so you can see.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*
> 
> well my system, with 1004 BIOS has been updated to 5002, but I have yet to do an installation of the S-operation from 0 all (WXP, w7, ubuntu), my question is, I install all my athlon64x2/Bios5002 now or wait put the Phenom2x4-965/BIOS5002.
> I need help with configuration and values to put in the BIOS


Cesar, I'm surprised with amount of questions you've asked and the amount of replies I've read here that you are still unclear on how to proceed. It takes all of us time to respond to the many questions you repeatedly ask and for the most part the answers are quite clear. If you can't understand these responses, maybe you should consider finding someone locally to help you in person.

Now that I'm done with my rant, here's what I would do if I were you. Take a deep calming breath, and install the new chip into your system as it sits right now. I'm assuming you have the proper heatsink to match the 965. Without even making ANY changes to BIOS, boot up the system after you've cleared the CMOS and have your XP system come up in the default state. Run CPUZ and check to make sure your speed is reading properly at 800MHz for all four cores. This will tell you the install was done properly and you have working hardware.

There's really no reason to install a new OS at this time. Make sure your hardware is functional first before going any further. Once you complete these steps, reply back here and the next steps will be given.


----------



## cesarlalp

thanks, I will return with the results, i go to install 965 is systems current, next clear cmos and boot(i read in post some guys need boot until 3 times for good run) , and check how to see Wxp to my processor..., i neeed clear de dust in my MOTHER and next install 965, thank see later...


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Chaps,

Thanks for the SSD info. If I'm honest I don't fully understand a lot of it but what I do get is that it works and the speeds are very good. That's enough for me.

Regards.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys,

Just wanted to let you all in on my GPU Sale

for any one wanting a cheap $100 shipped GTX 460 this is for you.

enjoy.

N2G


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Just wanted to let you all in on my GPU Sale
> for any one wanting a cheap $100 shipped GTX 460 this is for you.
> enjoy.
> N2G


lol it's funny you post this because I'm getting ready to send my ASUS GTX 460 back in for RMA. I bought it from a local OCN user who had it fresh from RMA but it appears to be giving me problems now.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Just wanted to let you all in on my GPU Sale
> for any one wanting a cheap $100 shipped GTX 460 this is for you.
> enjoy.
> N2G


I'm curious, what are you moving to?


----------



## hednik

Quick question. Will this board work with a Phenom II 925 ? The website and a few other places of reference say it will but the OP has it as having to be a work around to work with AM3 cpus.

What bios are you all running ? The beta ?

Thanks !


----------



## Gyro

What board are you talking about? And what bios version?

Only the x4 955~980 need the workaround, all other Phenom II's and Athlon II's work out of the box.(with bios update of coarse).

Gyro


----------



## hednik

oh sorry AMD Asus m2n32 Sli Deluxe.

I saw the PII were supported only on a beta bios version (according to ASUS)

edit: Yay 1k posts.... after 5 1/2 years


----------



## Gyro

5002 bios is the one you want.
The last four bios' are beta,old tech I guess is not worth the manhours to certify.
But 5002 is rock solid with all cpu's.

Check the google spreadsheet on the front page of this thread for direct D/L links for bios'.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## hednik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> 5002 bios is the one you want.
> The last four bios' are beta,old tech I guess is not worth the manhours to certify.
> But 5002 is rock solid with all cpu's.
> Good luck
> Gyro


Thank you !

Just a few more questions if you have some times:

1. How will over clocking be on this board ? (I've always used the bios to do it so that's fine with me)

2. Being older tech does it have it's shortcomings ? What will I be limited on ?

3. I've read its a quite solid board, can it handle a higher a higher overclock ?


----------



## Gyro

The M2N32-sli dlx is great oc'er either by multi or ref clock or both.
Bios ocing is the only way to go









Can you list the rest of the specs of the setup you are running on it .ram vid card ect..

Gyro


----------



## hednik

sure sorry about that (I bought all this off craigslist for $100)

Asus m2n32 Sli Deluxe

Phenom II 925 ES

1066 OCZ DDR2

BFG GTX 260

Corsair 750TX (V1)

Antec 900 case

I've been out of the game for a a while and unsure of a few things.

So you are running DDR3 in a AM2 mobo ???


----------



## Gyro

$100







great deal.

That will rock.

No I'm running an M4N98td-evo as my main rig, which is DDR3,but I have 2 M2N32's with an x2 5000 and a x3 720,the M2N series is DDR2 only.

Gyro


----------



## hednik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> $100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great deal.
> That will rock.
> No I'm running an M4N98td-evo as my main rig, which is DDR3,but I have 2 M2N32's with an x2 5000 and a x3 720,the M2N series is DDR2 only.
> Gyro


The phenom was off ebay for $50 , the build originally came with a 6000+ still figured it was a good deal. The guy was short $100 to buy a macbook so he let it go for this amount.

I can't wait to try it all out and see how the ES overclocks. Any idea how it might do ?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> lol it's funny you post this because I'm getting ready to send my ASUS GTX 460 back in for RMA. I bought it from a local OCN user who had it fresh from RMA but it appears to be giving me problems now.


That sux but knowing you have an ASUS is a big Plus. ASUS is good to customers even if it does take them 3 or more tries to get it right








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm curious, what are you moving to?


Not moving too but rather just moved in








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> $100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great deal.
> That will rock.


Yeah they are moving fast too.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Not moving too but rather just moved in


I don't know if there are any The Elder Scrolls fans here, but I am playing Skyrim with settings on Ultra @ 1080p res. Not bad for such an old system.









There are some graphically intensive scenes especially in Farkath where I'm truly impressed at what was designed into this city. I'm sure the FPS are fairly low here and you can hear the fans really kick on when looking around. This link will give you an idea of some of the views. SLI on the M2N32 delivers.

http://www.thebore.com/forum/index.php?topic=37349.495


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hednik*
> 
> The phenom was off ebay for $50 , the build originally came with a 6000+ still figured it was a good deal. The guy was short $100 to buy a macbook so he let it go for this amount.
> I can't wait to try it all out and see how the ES overclocks. Any idea how it might do ?


When it comes to the history with the board on my end, I came in at the beginning with a 4200+, and now at the end of its life with an AM3 965BE. I can't give you direct help with your CPU, but as Gyro said, this board is a GR8 overclocker. Even though those of that use a 965 class processor have to fuss a bit setting the clock multiplier, having the CPU decoupled from the board's reference clock allows each component to be manipulated independently. Dr. Swizz has reported several times that the board is easily capable of a 50% OC, I have mine set at about 25% or 250-ish MHz speed. The benefit of increasing the reference clock is that the FSB is tied to this and you will notice increase in responsiveness of the system.

I can also suggest buying an SSD (solid state drive) to give your system even better overall response time and if you get a SATA-3 capable one, then you can take it to your next build.


----------



## hednik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> When it comes to the history with the board on my end, I came in at the beginning with a 4200+, and now at the end of its life with an AM3 965BE. I can't give you direct help with your CPU, but as Gyro said, this board is a GR8 overclocker. Even though those of that use a 965 class processor have to fuss a bit setting the clock multiplier, *having the CPU decoupled from the board's reference clock allows each component to be manipulated independently*. Dr. Swizz has reported several times that the board is easily capable of a 50% OC, I have mine set at about 25% or 250-ish MHz speed. The benefit of increasing the reference clock is that the FSB is tied to this and you will notice increase in responsiveness of the system.
> I can also suggest buying an SSD (solid state drive) to give your system even better overall response time and if you get a SATA-3 capable one, then you can take it to your next build.


What exactly does this part mean ? (I'm still rusty ha-ha)

I cam from the 939 era and therefore it was basically BE chips were few and far between beyond a FX that wasn't affordable. I basically just set the divider down and hit the FSB (HT) till it BSOD'ed then bumped up the voltage a notch and tried again. The rinse and repeat and find a sweet spot and test is for stability.


----------



## Figment

Hi guys, I'm looking to upgrade the RAM in my system. This is what I'm currently running:

AMD Phenom II X4 945 (stock)
Geforce GTX 460
4GB DDR2 800 (4x1GB sticks)

The RAM is running at 400mhz, for some reason. But in any case, would it be worth it to drop $100 and put in 4 new 2GB sticks? I'm looking at this RAM: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4633021&CatId=3412

I'd just like to get a bit more life out of this bad boy, gaming wise. It runs most things fine (Skyrim seems to be struggling, however) but I wouldn't be against seeing some improvement.

Good idea? Bad idea? Any other advice?


----------



## Tirade

wrong post


----------



## Tirade

How much do the M2N32 SLI Deluxe Wireless sell for anyway? I have mine under the stairs, still with 4gb ram and a phenom x4 970BE + zalman cpu cooler and wondering how much to sell it for? Will throw in a ocz 700w sli psu and 2 geforce 8600 Gts's as well..Any ideas what this would sell for?
Thanks for any answers. Its just gathering dust as i upgraded to a crosshair v formula.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figment*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm looking to upgrade the RAM in my system. This is what I'm currently running:
> AMD Phenom II X4 945 (stock)
> Geforce GTX 460
> 4GB DDR2 800 (4x1GB sticks)
> The RAM is running at 400mhz, for some reason. But in any case, would it be worth it to drop $100 and put in 4 new 2GB sticks? I'm looking at this RAM: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4633021&CatId=3412
> I'd just like to get a bit more life out of this bad boy, gaming wise. It runs most things fine (Skyrim seems to be struggling, however) but I wouldn't be against seeing some improvement.
> Good idea? Bad idea? Any other advice?


The ram is DDR2 so 400 x 2 = 800mhz.
I would spend a little more and get these =[URL=http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3228139&CatId=3412]http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3228139&CatId=3412][/URL[/URL]]

Good luck
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirade*
> 
> How much do the M2N32 SLI Deluxe Wireless sell for anyway? I have mine under the stairs, still with 4gb ram and a phenom x4 970BE + zalman cpu cooler and wondering how much to sell it for? Will throw in a ocz 700w sli psu and 2 geforce 8600 Gts's as well..Any ideas what this would sell for?
> Thanks for any answers. Its just gathering dust as i upgraded to a crosshair v formula.


$100 by it's self,with everything else $300+/-

I might be interested in everything but the gfz cards,shoot me a pm.
is it 4gb or 8gb of ram?

Gyro


----------



## hednik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirade*
> 
> How much do the M2N32 SLI Deluxe Wireless sell for anyway? I have mine under the stairs, still with 4gb ram and a phenom x4 970BE + zalman cpu cooler and wondering how much to sell it for? Will throw in a ocz 700w sli psu and 2 geforce 8600 Gts's as well..Any ideas what this would sell for?
> Thanks for any answers. Its just gathering dust as i upgraded to a crosshair v formula.


Board complete will for got $60-75


----------



## MaxTheCat

Anyone tried to run a Phenom II X4 960T BE (95W) on a 3 phase M2N-E mobo? Not sure it works since the 960T is built with Thuban cores instead of Deneb like the 955BE for example (I know some people run the 955 BE on their M2N-E but I'm afraid my version of that mobo (3 phase) won't run it!!!). My best shot would have been the AMD Phenom II X4 945 but it seems it's no more available! I might have to get an Athlon with no L3 cache









Thanks in advance


----------



## Gyro

We had a discussion about that a couple of weeks ago and the thoughts were that it would not work.

The x4 830(95w) has 6mb L3 cache. =[URL=http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103993]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103993][/URL[/URL]]

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hednik*
> 
> What exactly does this part mean ? (I'm still rusty ha-ha)
> I cam from the 939 era and therefore it was basically BE chips were few and far between beyond a FX that wasn't affordable. I basically just set the divider down and hit the FSB (HT) till it BSOD'ed then bumped up the voltage a notch and tried again. The rinse and repeat and find a sweet spot and test is for stability.


In your example, everything goes up together, northbridge and CPU.

To think of it in sort of a reverse way, with unlocked cores, you can keep the reference clock where it's at and just set the CPU clock. For example, the stock speed of the M2N32 is 200MHz. With a 965BE which is rated by default as 3.4GHz, you will set the clocks for the CPU to 17x (17 x 200). This way you don't deal with the FSB or any other issues to achieve the CPU speed, other than making sure you feed enough voltage to it.

What I did here was to set the reference clock to 254 MHz, dropped the HT multiplier to 4X, and run the CPU with a 15.5 multiplier. I also had to push the Northbridge voltage up to 1.35V, and core voltage is around 1.392V. Keep in mind the Deneb processors are rated up to 1.5V.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## MaxTheCat

Thanks for the tip. I didn't consider the 830 because of the 2.8Ghz clock but now that you mention it, this may be my best alternative! Thanks again.


----------



## dlee7283

I just got 3 ASUS M2N-SLI's the other day from my friend

seems like this is a very robust board, happy to hear it supports Phenom II


----------



## Crack3rm4n

Glad to see this forum is so active! I've had it saved in my bookmarks for awhile now.

M2N-SLI Deluxe, just upgraded to BIOS 5001 instead of the other more recent BIOS so it would read my Phenom 555BE.

Problem:
CPU-Z only reads 1 core. I was having this problem before it detected the CPU as well. I read there was some nVidia Control Panel trick I could possibly use, but I'm not sure if it applies. Also, I got a new Radeon 6870, and I'd rather not use my current lesser 8800 GTS.

What can I do so it will read 2 cores instead of just 1?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> I just got 3 ASUS M2N-SLI's the other day from my friend
> seems like this is a very robust board, happy to hear it supports Phenom II


I would not run anything over 95w on those boards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crack3rm4n*
> 
> Glad to see this forum is so active! I've had it saved in my bookmarks for awhile now.
> M2N-SLI Deluxe, just upgraded to BIOS 5001 instead of the other more recent BIOS so it would read my Phenom 555BE.
> Problem:
> CPU-Z only reads 1 core. I was having this problem before it detected the CPU as well. I read there was some nVidia Control Panel trick I could possibly use, but I'm not sure if it applies. Also, I got a new Radeon 6870, and I'd rather not use my current lesser 8800 GTS.
> What can I do so it will read 2 cores instead of just 1?


What cpu did you upgrade from?
Did you set bios to defaults before and after flashing?

Gyro


----------



## Crack3rm4n

I did clear the CMOS by removing the battery *after* I flashed the BIOS. The previous CPU I had was a single core.

Would not resetting it prior to the update cause this? How likely is that?


----------



## Gyro

When you cleared cmos did you just remove the battery or did you move the jumper to pin 2-3 also.


Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

I think the flash would be fine if you did not reset your bios prior to a flash providing you are using the original and not the upgraded CPU during the flash.

Your system needs to be running at it's best as in very stable peak performance prior to flashing. Resetting your bios prior to a flash would alter settings that are probably better than default. Unless the system is overclocked and tweeked on a bit.

My guess would be the CPU is defective or the flash failed and got corrupted some how. then again sometimes a new flash is a bit of a pita to get all dialed in and working correctly on these boards.

Have you tried to run the system w/the original CPU again?


----------



## DrSwizz

I think one only one CPU core is being detected because of some kind of bug/"feature" in Windows. Do some googling on how to force windows to correctly detect & use both CPU cores.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> I think one only one CPU core is being detected because of some kind of bug/"feature" in Windows. Do some googling on how to force windows to correctly detect & use both CPU cores.


Good point and makes me wonder what OS this user has installed.


----------



## Kindar_Conrath

I have a plea for assistance here. I installed the 955BE in my M2N-SLI Deluxe a while back, even posted my validation (which never got put on the front page, but thats a moot point) It was working great for me, for several months. But in the last week my computer has been doing something very strange.

The computer will randomly power off, as if you held down the power key or flipped the power switch on the back off. Then if I hit the power key it will boot up as normal.

This can happen pre-post, post-post, during windows boot. It happens while windows is running, and I have not seen any pattern. Running games for 6+ hours fine, running skype + games, benchmarks. I even had it on for 24 hours strait the other day. Sometimes however it will turn off after 5 min, or 30 min, or when i walk away from the computer, i'll come back and its off.

I am fairly good with computers, but i'm stumped. I am hoping someone here will be able to give me some ideas I hadn't thought of.

M2N-SLI Deluxe
Phenom II X4 955 BE
3x 1gb DDR2 800
Zoatec GeForce 550ti
850w PSU
1x DVD
1x Blu-Ray
Windows 7 Home Premium

Corsair H50 modular water cooler


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> I think one only one CPU core is being detected because of some kind of bug/"feature" in Windows. Do some googling on how to force windows to correctly detect & use both CPU cores.


If he didn't properly clear the cmos after installing the 555,it could still be reading the single core(sempron?) installed previously.
I don't know if the windows cp/device manager/processor/delete all instances and reboot would work, it might.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kindar_Conrath*
> 
> I have a plea for assistance here. I installed the 955BE in my M2N-SLI Deluxe a while back, even posted my validation (which never got put on the front page, but thats a moot point) It was working great for me, for several months. But in the last week my computer has been doing something very strange.
> The computer will randomly power off, as if you held down the power key or flipped the power switch on the back off. Then if I hit the power key it will boot up as normal.
> This can happen pre-post, post-post, during windows boot. It happens while windows is running, and I have not seen any pattern. Running games for 6+ hours fine, running skype + games, benchmarks. I even had it on for 24 hours strait the other day. Sometimes however it will turn off after 5 min, or 30 min, or when i walk away from the computer, i'll come back and its off.
> I am fairly good with computers, but i'm stumped. I am hoping someone here will be able to give me some ideas I hadn't thought of.
> M2N-SLI Deluxe
> Phenom II X4 955 BE
> 3x 1gb DDR2 800
> Zoatec GeForce 550ti
> 850w PSU
> 1x DVD
> 1x Blu-Ray
> Windows 7 Home Premium
> Corsair H50 modular water cooler


Are you oc'd at all?
Temps are ok?
It happens mostly at idle?
Are you always on performance or do you use balanced for cool & quiet?

Gyro


----------



## Kindar_Conrath

I'm running at 201x18 (3.6ghz) so OC'd a little from the default 3.2, heat is between 45C & 55C at all times, never change performance settings C&Q is off.

It happens USUALLY while powering ON the computer, or at Idle, it DOES happen when gaming, but it is less common.


----------



## Gyro

PSU dying?
Do you have another you can test with ?
In the meantime,put everything back to stock and see if that helps.

Gyro


----------



## dlee7283

my M2N-SLI has a bios date of 2007, but I wanted to update to the 2010 one for Phenom II support.

basically what is the best program to do this within windows and does it have to be like Windows XP?


----------



## Kindar_Conrath

Sadly I do not have a 2nd power supply that supports these parts, very limited hardware here as I am a college student. I was hoping it was not the PSU, as that would be the 2nd one i've had to replace in this computer.... also I don't really have the money to spend on it.

Any way i can test to see if it really is the PSU without replacing it?

and dlee, If possible i'd recommend doing it from the bios, throw the update on a USB thumb drive and do it from the BIOS tool. I tried the windows software, and I ended up with it saying it couldn't validate the bios flash and i had to go and do it the other way in the end anyways.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> my M2N-SLI has a bios date of 2007, but I wanted to update to the 2010 one for Phenom II support.
> basically what is the best program to do this within windows and does it have to be like Windows XP?


Don't update it though windows!!!

Use the ez-flash utility in the tools section of the bios.
Check the spreadsheet on the first page for D/L link to bios'.
Here is the how to ;


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kindar_Conrath*
> 
> Sadly I do not have a 2nd power supply that supports these parts, very limited hardware here as I am a college student. I was hoping it was not the PSU, as that would be the 2nd one i've had to replace in this computer.... also I don't really have the money to spend on it.
> Any way i can test to see if it really is the PSU without replacing it?
> and dlee, If possible i'd recommend doing it from the bios, throw the update on a USB thumb drive and do it from the BIOS tool. I tried the windows software, and I ended up with it saying it couldn't validate the bios flash and i had to go and do it the other way in the end anyways.


It's happening randomly so it's going to be hard to test.
Try lowering the oc ,see if that helps.

Gyro


----------



## Kindar_Conrath

ok, i'll drop it down to the default 3.2ghz and see if that helps. It has been running fine at 3.6 for months now.... but if that helps then oh well.


----------



## Crack3rm4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> I think one only one CPU core is being detected because of some kind of bug/"feature" in Windows. Do some googling on how to force windows to correctly detect & use both CPU cores.


I'm using Windows XP. I've had the "new" processor in my motherboard for the past year and a half, unrecognized by my mobo. I've had Windows reinstalled since then.

I didn't use the jumper reset to clear the cmos, since I figured removing the battery would have the same effect.

I could probably find my old processor, but is that even necessary? If I reset everything as if it never had a previous CPU in it, it should just recognize the one I currently have in there as being a first. Right?

EDIT: Just tried clearing my CMOS, removing the batt, and putting it back in again. Still the same problem. Says only 1 core, 1 thread.


----------



## N2Gaming

Are you running the lastest Service pack. Vanila XP pre any service packs does not have multi core drivers for the CPU IIRC.


----------



## dlee7283

just wanted to confirm that the Phenom II X4 830 works in the M2N SLI with the 1103 bios









so hit up microcenter and get those $50 PII X4 830's


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crack3rm4n*
> 
> I'm using Windows XP. I've had the "new" processor in my motherboard for the past year and a half, unrecognized by my mobo. I've had Windows reinstalled since then.
> I didn't use the jumper reset to clear the cmos, since I figured removing the battery would have the same effect.
> I could probably find my old processor, but is that even necessary? If I reset everything as if it never had a previous CPU in it, it should just recognize the one I currently have in there as being a first. Right?
> EDIT: Just tried clearing my CMOS, removing the batt, and putting it back in again. Still the same problem. Says only 1 core, 1 thread.


if you are strapped for cash and want basically Windows 7.........

http://www.overclock.net/t/710474/free-windows-windows-server-2008-r2-club

XP is just too old as of almost 2012, i promise R2 is a good upgrade.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kindar_Conrath*
> 
> I'm running at 201x18 (3.6ghz) so OC'd a little from the default 3.2, heat is between 45C & 55C at all times, never change performance settings C&Q is off.
> It happens USUALLY while powering ON the computer, or at Idle, it DOES happen when gaming, but it is less common.


Are you feeding enough volts to the 955? You should be close to 1.4V for Vcore.


----------



## Crack3rm4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Are you running the lastest Service pack. Vanila XP pre any service packs does not have multi core drivers for the CPU IIRC.


Yeah, it's SP3, so it can support multi-core. Even tried the hotfix in case that was it, but it said I didn't need it.


----------



## Skygazer629

Hey,

Could someone suggest what is the easiest CPU to purchase to upgrade my processor? I read stuff about doing workarounds and such. I don't really have the desire to do that if I don't have to, and don't feel the need to overclock it either. I haven't really done an upgrade on my computer in a few years now and I feel the need. I just want to upgrade the processor somewhat.

I just flashed the bios to the most recent (5002). I read some stuff about maybe needing to stay away from higher wattages? I'm not sure if you need my systems specs at all, but Im currently running the following:

Windows 7 x64
4 GB Ram
Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT (I might upgrade this)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6400+

I'm not sure on my heat sinks etc, but I think they're pretty high end. What would you suggest I purchase for a quad-core processor that would be as easy to install as possible? Thanks!!!

Also.... Would I need to buy cooling gel/thermal paste for the new processor/old heatsink? If so, recommend again. Thanks.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crack3rm4n*
> 
> I'm using Windows XP. I've had the "new" processor in my motherboard for the past year and a half, unrecognized by my mobo. I've had Windows reinstalled since then.
> I didn't use the jumper reset to clear the cmos, since I figured removing the battery would have the same effect.
> I could probably find my old processor, but is that even necessary? If I reset everything as if it never had a previous CPU in it, it should just recognize the one I currently have in there as being a first. Right?
> EDIT: Just tried clearing my CMOS, removing the batt, and putting it back in again. Still the same problem. Says only 1 core, 1 thread.


If you are not moving the jumper when you remove battery you are not clearing the cmos.The bios info is not changed by just removing the battery.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skygazer629*
> 
> Hey,
> Could someone suggest what is the easiest CPU to purchase to upgrade my processor? I read stuff about doing workarounds and such. I don't really have the desire to do that if I don't have to, and don't feel the need to overclock it either. I haven't really done an upgrade on my computer in a few years now and I feel the need. I just want to upgrade the processor somewhat.
> I just flashed the bios to the most recent (5002). I read some stuff about maybe needing to stay away from higher wattages? I'm not sure if you need my systems specs at all, but Im currently running the following:
> Windows 7 x64
> 4 GB Ram
> Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT (I might upgrade this)
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6400+
> I'm not sure on my heat sinks etc, but I think they're pretty high end. What would you suggest I purchase for a quad-core processor that would be as easy to install as possible? Thanks!!!
> Also.... Would I need to buy cooling gel/thermal paste for the new processor/old heatsink? If so, recommend again. Thanks.


Any Athlon II or any Phenom II x4 945 or less will work without the workaround. Phenom II x4 830 seems to be a great deal.
Arctic cooling MX 2,3 or 4 are good thermal pastes.
If it has "box" at the end (AMD Phenom II X4 945 Deneb 3.0GHz Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor HDX945WFGMBOX) it comes with a cooler and preapplied paste.
If it has "OEM" at the end(AMD Phenom II X4 830 Deneb 2.8GHz Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor HDX830WFK4DGM - OEM) it does not come with a cooler,cpu only.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Kindar_Conrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Are you feeding enough volts to the 955? You should be close to 1.4V for Vcore.


I'll check, any other numbers I should know about? When i first did it, I was hunting for voltages for everything, but I couldn't find numbers for all the stats. Vcore i think is one that I couldn't find.

*EDIT*
update ok so I went and checked the BIOS, these are the stats I read. It doesn't have anywhere to set Vcore specifically, any idea which setting would effect that?

DDR2 2.1V
CPU 1.375V
Mult x18

CPU/Chipset HT 1.25V
Chipset core 1.4V
Standby 1.4V
PCI-E 1.5V

Cpu Vcore offset DISABLED (only option is 100mV)

AMD Virtualization Enabled
C1E Support Disabled
AMD Live! Support Disabled
Cool 'n' Quiet Disabled

in the MONITOR it says

Vcore 1.38V
3.3V 3.38V
5V 5.13V
12V 13.30V

Bleh, i hope you can read it, it wont let me align stuff in my post, just keeps removing spaces

also as a side note, everyone talks about the 5002 bios, but i can only find 5001, I assume that is the highest the M2N-SLI has? the M2N32-SLI is the 5002 right?


----------



## Kindar_Conrath

There's my validation once again, if someone who has the ability to add the spreadsheet wouldn't mind putting me on there I would be ever so happy









Right now i'm just doing idle stuff while SpeedFan and CoreTemp log my voltages, temperatures and other things. Will post a log after it shuts down on me. Maybe something weird is happening that I don't recognize.

odd, it says my ram speed is 400mhz, though its 800mhz ram, I think someone explained this to me last time when i first set the machine up...


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kindar_Conrath*
> 
> I'll check, any other numbers I should know about? When i first did it, I was hunting for voltages for everything, but I couldn't find numbers for all the stats. Vcore i think is one that I couldn't find.
> *EDIT*
> update ok so I went and checked the BIOS, these are the stats I read. It doesn't have anywhere to set Vcore specifically, any idea which setting would effect that?
> DDR2 2.1V
> CPU 1.375V
> Mult x18
> CPU/Chipset HT 1.25V
> Chipset core 1.4V
> Standby 1.4V
> PCI-E 1.5V
> Cpu Vcore offset DISABLED (only option is 100mV)
> AMD Virtualization Enabled
> C1E Support Disabled
> AMD Live! Support Disabled
> Cool 'n' Quiet Disabled
> in the MONITOR it says
> Vcore 1.38V
> 3.3V 3.38V
> 5V 5.13V
> 12V 13.30V
> Bleh, i hope you can read it, it wont let me align stuff in my post, just keeps removing spaces
> also as a side note, everyone talks about the 5002 bios, but i can only find 5001, I assume that is the highest the M2N-SLI has? the M2N32-SLI is the 5002 right?


Vcore is called cpu voltage in your bios,go advanced/jumperfree config/cpu voltage.
5002 is for the M2N32.
Everything looks ok.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kindar_Conrath*
> 
> 
> There's my validation once again
> Right now i'm just doing idle stuff while SpeedFan and CoreTemp log my voltages, temperatures and other things. Will post a log after it shuts down on me. Maybe something weird is happening that I don't recognize.
> odd, it says my ram speed is 400mhz, though its 800mhz ram, I think someone explained this to me last time when i first set the machine up...


DDR/Double Data Rate ,so 400 x 2 =800mhz.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Vcore is called cpu voltage in your bios,go advanced/jumperfree config/cpu voltage.
> 5002 is for the M2N32.
> Everything looks ok.
> DDR/Double Data Rate ,so 400 x 2 =800mhz.
> Good luck
> Gyro


So he should be on 5001...

I'm not getting something though. It sounded like he wasn't sure about Vcore (or CPU voltage) setting in BIOS, and unless it's set in BIOS, it would be running at a default value of around 1.05V I believe.

Kindar, if you want to run that CPU at 3.6GHz, I do recommend getting that voltage closer to 1.4V. The 955 should be rated up to 1.5V but you shouldn't need to be up that high.

Then, locate Prime95 and run the torture test to make sure your system is stable. If not, you'll want to consider either backing off the multiplier or fiddling with a slightly higher voltage until you get the machine stable. When you run this tool, it will peg all four cores at 100% and unless you have adequate cooling, things will get hairy. Try to keep top operating CPU core temp at 60C or lower. In my situation, my case is not very good for high performance runs, so I have the case sitting on its side with the cover off when I do gaming. In all other applications I can leave the side panel on. For instance, when I play Skyrim, with the case open, temps peak around 52C.


----------



## Kindar_Conrath

if my Vcore is as he says the Core Voltage, then its at 1.375 (he suggested at almost 1.4) and thats what its been at since i first installed it. It ran totally stabily for several months before this started to happen, and i'm starting to believe it is the PSU :c

my H-50 keeps the core between 45 and 55 at all times, highest i've ever seen doing intense stuff was 56-57.


----------



## Gyro

Your psu has a 5 year warranty any chance you can RMA.

Gyro


----------



## babecerdo

Hi i am a noob. Sorry. I,d want to use same cpu, than you: Phenom II X4 960T BE (95W) , but on mobo m2n32 sli deluxe. I come from 64 x2 4800+ . I recently wen t from one 8800 gt to two gt,s in SLI, but i want t play BC3 better.....i think i have a CPU, bottle neck (i have 4 g ram). Do you think this update is correct ?. Can i use the phenom 960in the same procedure than others similar pcu,s i, ve read in this post?

Thank you very much for share.

Emilio


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babecerdo*
> 
> Hi i am a noob. Sorry. I,d want to use same cpu, than you: Phenom II X4 960T BE (95W) , but on mobo m2n32 sli deluxe. I come from 64 x2 4800+ . I recently wen t from one 8800 gt to two gt,s in SLI, but i want t play BC3 better.....i think i have a CPU, bottle neck (i have 4 g ram). Do you think this update is correct ?. Can i use the phenom 960in the same procedure than others similar pcu,s i, ve read in this post?
> Thank you very much for share.
> Emilio


Sorry, the x4 960T will not work on the M2N boards.

Pick any other Phenom II or Athlon II cpu and we'll be glad to help.

The Phenom II x4 955 or Athlon II x4 830 are good choices and should work very well with your 8800gt sli.

Gyro


----------



## babecerdo

Thank you very much Gyro. iI will try one of these CPU
Emilio


----------



## cesarlalp

hola, ya hace mas de una semana pude comprar el phenom 2 x4 965BE c3 3.4ghz para ponerlo en my M2n23 sli deluxe wifi 1004 bios version, con gr8sho, gyro and n2g.. now i go to fasl BIOS and chage 1004 for 5002.

por favor pueden ayudarme en ver los pasos necesarios para cambiar el bios, hoy solo voy a cambiar el Bios , el cambio del (Phenom2x4-965BEc3) por (Athlon64x2-3800+) lo hare despues o mañana.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*
> 
> hola, ya hace mas de una semana pude comprar el phenom 2 x4 965BE c3 3.4ghz para ponerlo en my M2n23 sli deluxe wifi 1004 bios version, con gr8sho, gyro and n2g.. now i go to fasl BIOS and chage 1004 for 5002.
> por favor pueden ayudarme en ver los pasos necesarios para cambiar el bios, hoy solo voy a cambiar el Bios , el cambio del (Phenom2x4-965BEc3) por (Athlon64x2-3800+) lo hare despues o mañana.


translated ;

Hello, and more than a week ago I bought the phenom 2 x4 965BE 3.4GHz c3 to put it in my sli deluxe wifi M2n23 bios version 1004, with gr8sho, gyro and N2G .. now i go to BIOS and chage fasl 1004 for 5002.

Please can you help me to see the steps to change the bios, now I'll just change the BIOS, change the (Phenom2x4-965BEc3) by (Athlon64x2-3800 +) will do it later or tomorrow.

Remember to set bios to defaults(F5) before and after flashing.



And clear cmos after installing the x4 965. And set bios defaults (F5) at first boot.



Good luck

Gyro


----------



## cesarlalp

jaaa sorryyyy, i using google but i forgot cut englush version ,,, but cut and paste spanish version jeje DISCULPAS/SORRY

Hello, and more than a week ago I bought the phenom 2 x4 965BE 3.4GHz c3 to put it in my sli deluxe wifi M2n23 bios version 1004, with gr8sho, gyro and N2G .. now i go to BIOS and chage fasl 1004 for 5002.

Please can you help me to see the steps to change the bios, now I'll just change the BIOS, changing the phenom-2 by Athlon64x2-3800 + will do it later or tomorrow


----------



## Jerm357

I have a PII x4 945 on my M2n32 SLI Deluxe and I was wondering if there would be a noticeable performance upgrade from switching to something with a newer chipset like the 990FX boards. Right now this set up runs great, but I cant help wondering how much the HT speed and older PCIx16 slots on this bord are holding back my PII and my 6950. My plan was to go with a GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 and 4gb 1600 DDR3 memory and after selling my old parts I will only be comming out of pocket like $20. So do you think the upgrade would be worth the hassle, even if it does not cost very much money?


----------



## cesarlalp

i forget a question... the file bios version is .bin or . rom?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jerm357*
> 
> I have a PII x4 945 on my M2n32 SLI Deluxe and I was wondering if there would be a noticeable performance upgrade from switching to something with a newer chipset like the 990FX boards. Right now this set up runs great, but I cant help wondering how much the HT speed and older PCIx16 slots on this bord are holding back my PII and my 6950. My plan was to go with a GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 and 4gb 1600 DDR3 memory and after selling my old parts I will only be comming out of pocket like $20. So do you think the upgrade would be worth the hassle, even if it does not cost very much money?


That's really an excellent question. The conventional wisdom would say that upgrading an almost 6 yr old design should be a big step forward. I have a machine with an ASUS Rampage III Extreme. I can't say that it makes me hunger for something more current. For one, you get to trade-up to getting to wait for debug of all the BIOS bugs of a new board.









The one thing I'm studying right now is to see what designs are out there that give proper support for all SATA-3 drives and is a known good OC'er. I saw one ASROCK board that was like that for around 2 benjis. I'm in agreement with the idea of using AMD FX chipset too. When I do get the new board and RAM, all the parts in my current system will move over.

And this is possibly a bit trickier, but I would also need to know that the SATA controller and BIOS support for it will play nice with Sandforce 2 based SSDs.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*
> 
> i forget a question... the file bios version is .bin or . rom?


You should be downloading directly from the ASUS website. I think it's a .bin. Filesize should be 1024kb. And just to reinforce a point, please use the built-in utility provided within the current BIOS itself to do the flash, and use either the floppy drive or preferably a USB thumb drive to store the file.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jerm357*
> 
> I have a PII x4 945 on my M2n32 SLI Deluxe and I was wondering if there would be a noticeable performance upgrade from switching to something with a newer chipset like the 990FX boards. Right now this set up runs great, but I cant help wondering how much the HT speed and older PCIx16 slots on this bord are holding back my PII and my 6950. My plan was to go with a GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 and 4gb 1600 DDR3 memory and after selling my old parts I will only be comming out of pocket like $20. So do you think the upgrade would be worth the hassle, even if it does not cost very much money?


HT 1.0 bandwidth won't hold up the x4 945.
The 6950 on pci-e 1.0 x16(=pci-e 2.0 x8) is close,but shouldn't bottleneck either.

What is the main use, gaming,music/video editing,ect..
Are you oc'd at all.

Gyro


----------



## cesarlalp

but i try the BISO take Bim file, but no take this 5002.bin, may be the procedure is wrong , i downloading a zip mmm like this ausm2n32_5002.zip into fila have a 5002 i extract and rename like 5002.ron, and 5002.bin , just only test with .BIN ,,,,


----------



## Jerm357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> HT 1.0 bandwidth won't hold up the x4 945.
> The 6950 on pci-e 1.0 x16(=pci-e 2.0 x8) is close,but shouldn't bottleneck either.
> What is the main use, gaming,music/video editing,ect..
> Are you oc'd at all.
> Gyro


Gaming is my highest priority with this PC, but I dont have any OC at this time. Its not that I never will OC, but this thing has just been running so great as it is and I like to get a good feel of stock preformance on new rigs before I start to OC anything.

So you really dont think there will be any noticeable difference in games if I upgraded MB's? Thats all that really matters to me.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jerm357*
> 
> Gaming is my highest priority with this PC, but I dont have any OC at this time. Its not that I never will OC, but this thing has just been running so great as it is and I like to get a good feel of stock preformance on new rigs before I start to OC anything.
> So you really dont think there will be any noticeable difference in games if I upgraded MB's? Thats all that really matters to me.


I can run some benchmarks on my system and you can run the same on yours to do a direct comparison if you want.
Either later tonight or first thing in the morning. Triple header of hockey on the tube tonight









Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jerm357*
> 
> Gaming is my highest priority with this PC, but I dont have any OC at this time. Its not that I never will OC, but this thing has just been running so great as it is and I like to get a good feel of stock preformance on new rigs before I start to OC anything.
> So you really dont think there will be any noticeable difference in games if I upgraded MB's? Thats all that really matters to me.


Although numbers can be posted to compare relative performance of a 2006 designed motherboard to one that is a 2011 design, how is that going to really stack up in real life? Gaming is highly dependent on GPU. Since you're on AMD now, you can't do SLI, but if your only concern was gaming, you could put 2 decent GPUs onto the M2N32 and make a real impact on gaming performance. My understanding of gaming metrics is that there appears to be some rule of thumb standard that you want to sustain 60FPS in order to get a proper experience. If you could achieve that with the system you have now and run on max graphics settings, then getting a newer faster motherboard won't really do much for you, right? That's one of the conundrums I'm facing now with what I have. Because I can run PC games at max res on an HD screen, there is no impetus to force a hardware upgrade just for this scenario.

The board won't last forever though and I will move to something newer as soon as I find something that meets my requirements, and whatever it is will hopefully wow me as much as the M2N32 did.


----------



## cesarlalp

i downloading a ZIP file , into thi have a BIn but i try change this in BIOSCHIP but say a message and no can change, becasue i ask ...i need rewrite BIN for .ROM??


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*
> 
> i downloading a ZIP file , into thi have a BIn but i try change this in BIOSCHIP but say a message and no can change, becasue i ask ...i need rewrite BIN for .ROM??


Where did you read that you have to rename the file extension from .bin to .rom?

All you have to do is copy the file M2N32-SLI_DELUXE_5002.BIN to a USB thumb drive and make sure that the Flash utility in BIOS can see that file. It should apply with no problems.


----------



## cesarlalp

ok i go try and comebeack......wait......


----------



## cesarlalp

i have problem, in first time popup the message"downgraded rom file was not suitable for system" ok i try again with M2N32-SLI_DELUXE_5002.BIN of 1.024.k, the message is this:"no boot signature was found in the file". what is?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*
> 
> i have problem, in first time popup the message"downgraded rom file was not suitable for system" ok i try again with M2N32-SLI_DELUXE_5002.BIN of 1.024.k, the message is this:"no boot signature was found in the file". what is?


My suggestion is to find someone locally o help you that's done this before. I don't know how to make the instructions any clearer for you.


----------



## cesarlalp

because BIOS showme this message?, i downloading bios file of asus web, what is problem, i use USB flash with fat32, but i can save a bios current to .BIN and other file in .CMO is more little , but i cant upload the 5002. , i dontknt do it.


----------



## cesarlalp

I have problems, I could with the windows asusupdate but does not start, on the other side of the screen stays black and when I clear cmos, sometimes comes in, if I let go I said chechsum CMOS or something, he says also in another "warning ........ blablabla systemboot your boot error, enter setup and load default", and I entered the default setup and put in everything and restart but the screen goes black.

Now I get to windows because I entered boot with HD in first choice, but I always first choice I have removable, and second HD.
Hd Ok first put option, but when I boot it says the "Warning ...." but I'm sure if you boot or reboot now I will not normally be able to enter windosw, doing some of these steps, clear CMOS, remove battery, but I'm tired. with so many problems as I will be able to put the "Phenom-965 2x4"


----------



## cesarlalp

I could fix, and start, and does it well, but seems to take a few seconds more than the previous version, and no seems very stable, I hope it works ... the processor change. now need to put values​​, HT, Vcore, FSB, or any other value, and also to put them in that menu. thank all, I am more close to finishing


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*
> 
> I could fix, and start, and does it well, but seems to take a few seconds more than the previous version, and no seems very stable, I hope it works ... the processor change. now need to put values , HT, Vcore, FSB, or any other value, and also to put them in that menu. thank all, I am more close to finishing


Good for you! Start with small steps now. Just set CPU Voltage to something like 1.35V and set the CPU multiplier to something like 20X in BIOS. Then install Nvidia System Tools, set the Power Option to High Performance, and then in Nvidia Control Panel, after accepting the end user agreement in the performance tab, go ahead and set the the four CPUs to 17X and make sure you hit apply. Then fire up CPUZ and confirm you have the right CPU speed.

After you get this working successfully, only then should you think about other things like overclocking the FSB. I suggest seeing if you can increase system memory to 4GB if you intend to run Windows 7 64-bit.

I also suggest using a temperature monitoring tool like Core Temp to keep an eye on the CPU, especially if you have marginal cooling on your system. Don't let the core temps exceed 60C.

Use a test tool like Prime95 to check for system stability under stress.


----------



## cesarlalp

Hello, all with the CNQ disabled by BIOS, right?, that happened to use Pmsrt?, 20x in bios is not much?, May bring the CNQ at some point on?.

If I put more RAM, but for now I own 1GB, but I have to do because I want to install 3 OS (WXP, W7, Ubuntu) in W7 32/64bit doubt, because with both OS to install I have to do in the case of putting 32bit if I can then pass it to 64Bit, or am I forced to put the 64bit and expect to have more ram to use, well this is just another thing, the issue is that the process worked well to 3.4GHz and stable as possible .


----------



## Kindar_Conrath

Just as an update - if anyone was curious. After replacing the PSU in my system, my computer has been running great! I examined the old one, and there is a capacitor with white foam coming out of it... I think its broke.

Wish i had the old receipt so i could RMA it...


----------



## N2Gaming

Repair the PSU your self if they wont take it on RMA w/o a receipt.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> PSU dying?
> Do you have another you can test with ?
> In the meantime,put everything back to stock and see if that helps.
> Gyro


I called it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kindar_Conrath*
> 
> Just as an update - if anyone was curious. After replacing the PSU in my system, my computer has been running great! I examined the old one, and there is a capacitor with white foam coming out of it... I think its broke.
> Wish i had the old receipt so i could RMA it...












Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*
> 
> Hello, all with the CNQ disabled by BIOS, right?, that happened to use Pmsrt?, 20x in bios is not much?, May bring the CNQ at some point on?.
> If I put more RAM, but for now I own 1GB, but I have to do because I want to install 3 OS (WXP, W7, Ubuntu) in W7 32/64bit doubt, because with both OS to install I have to do in the case of putting 32bit if I can then pass it to 64Bit, or am I forced to put the 64bit and expect to have more ram to use, well this is just another thing, the issue is that the process worked well to 3.4GHz and stable as possible .


Glad you are up and running








if you want CNQ (when using nvtools) just set windows power options to balanced and when you need full power set back to performance.

you are going to need more ram for win 7,get 2x2gb 800 or 2x2gb 1066 if you can.
Just use win7 64 after you get more ram.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

I'm thinking Cesar is asking about PMT. PMT allows proper CnQ function, meaning it will dynamically set P-states as a function of processor load. This can be done relatively easily and I've posted on this numerous times.









The reason PMT is better than the program in the BIOS is that AMD's CNQ is hardcoded to specific values, whereas the beauty of PNT is that you can set the voltages you want for each P-state, and of course the CPU frequency.

If you are interested in mastering PMT, you can do that now with the hardware you have. Also, you can learn about your M2N32's capability. But be warned that you may need to invest good time to and multiple reboots to find stable settings. And when you get the new memory, you will have to do the procedure again.

Both N2G and I found that setting the motherboard at 250MHz and setting the HT multiplier to 4X, along with fixed memory timings is achievable. Keep in mind that as you push the reference clock up, main memory frequency also increases, For example, if your RAM is rated at 800MHz, you would have to back the BIOS down to 667MHz to account for the increased frequency of the reference clock. And you want to lock the memory timings themselves to the SPD values so the BIOS doesn't try to collapse the timings resulting in an unstable system. This may seem confusing to you now, but once you start into the OC procedures, it will become clearer. There are some good primers on this website for how to go about this process, and in a nutshell involves isolating each of the subsystems (memory, CPU, motherboard) and finding out the tolerances of each. Ultimately it will be the IMC that will be the bottleneck in system performance. But running the FSB up at 2000MHz over the stock 1600MHz is a fairly sizable boost in performance and well worth the effort.

It's because of things like this and some other investments like SLI and SSD that allow brand new games like Skyrim work properly at max settings.


----------



## cesarlalp

ok thank for all information, but i only need the speed of processor in stock is 3.4ghz no more,, i only ask for PhenomMSRT because you each time say me and recommend me PMT but in last message you talk me about Nvtool , i say ..what?? this man defensor of PMT ,talk me about of Nvtool?, is only smile me, jaj a joke.

ok i not need OC, only stock but very stable in 3.4ghz.

for the MEMORY, for moment have 512*2 of 800, but i go to this line, i can upgrade to 5gb,(2*512"have now" + 2*2gb next time) or change this line and go to 1066 in 6 or 8gb but this depend of $$,but no have big difference, between 800/1066,and i think 5gb is very good,for w7 and games.

remember, only stock speed, just have decide between PMT or Ntools,i no need very scientific, in other moment i learn very all information, i do a OC in the past and study all about a MOBO and processor,but now i not want difficulty,need more easy and work good and stable.

jej my last OC is a TXpro II 3.2v with a AMD k6-2 450mhz,last this is a TXproII with a 233mmx to 266mhz,but is Soket7 can by update to amd k6-3 500/550mhz, then i put a k6-2 450Mhz to 500+/-....but in 2005 year, now, i in other themes no have much time for study in deep. thank for all in this weekend, i go try change processor, and install wxp w7 and ubuntu, only need a partner for pmt/nvtool and values and where put this values

example:configuration stable for use with PhemonMSRT AND/OR, a configuration stable for use with Nvdiatools+bios.....

thank for support me


----------



## babecerdo

Thankyou Gyro . I think every thing is ok. I had to replace the usb keyboard for psp.....


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babecerdo*
> 
> 
> Thankyou Gyro . I think every thing is ok. I had to replace the usb keyboard for psp.....


OK looks like you are using C n Q or you don't have NVTools set up properly and the CPU is still only running at 4x200

You should be able to get the CPU up to the 15x200 or 14*250 or how ever you want to run it. You can also see that your ram is running way under rated for the timings set at 5-5-5-15.


----------



## babecerdo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2130310

...Sorry. You are right. I can not find the cpu settings in my nvidia control version..........c & q is off......
Ufff
Thanks


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babecerdo*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2130310
> ...Sorry. You are right. I can not find the cpu settings in my nvidia control version..........c & q is off......
> Ufff
> Thanks


Make sure you have windows power options set to performance to get the cpu multi's to show in the nvtools.





Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*
> 
> ok thank for all information, but i only need the speed of processor in stock is 3.4ghz no more,, i only ask for PhenomMSRT because you each time say me and recommend me PMT but in last message you talk me about Nvtool , i say ..what?? this man defensor of PMT ,talk me about of Nvtool?, is only smile me, jaj a joke.
> ok i not need OC, only stock but very stable in 3.4ghz.
> for the MEMORY, for moment have 512*2 of 800, but i go to this line, i can upgrade to 5gb,(2*512"have now" + 2*2gb next time) or change this line and go to 1066 in 6 or 8gb but this depend of $$,but no have big difference, between 800/1066,and i think 5gb is very good,for w7 and games.
> remember, only stock speed, just have decide between PMT or Ntools,i no need very scientific, in other moment i learn very all information, i do a OC in the past and study all about a MOBO and processor,but now i not want difficulty,need more easy and work good and stable.
> jej my last OC is a TXpro II 3.2v with a AMD k6-2 450mhz,last this is a TXproII with a 233mmx to 266mhz,but is Soket7 can by update to amd k6-3 500/550mhz, then i put a k6-2 450Mhz to 500+/-....but in 2005 year, now, i in other themes no have much time for study in deep. thank for all in this weekend, i go try change processor, and install wxp w7 and ubuntu, only need a partner for pmt/nvtool and values and where put this values
> example:configuration stable for use with PhemonMSRT AND/OR, a configuration stable for use with Nvdiatools+bios.....
> thank for support me


No problem/.

I suggested NVTools last time only because it is a quick way to set the CPU multiplier. Since you have that working now, that is always there for you.

But the reason I suggest PMT is because of better power and performance management. Do you understand what I mean when I say this?


----------



## babecerdo

..........i reinstalled nvidia tools and the ntune module, the performance module,gets an error mensage during the instalation, "path not valid" (is in spanish), . so i think is not properly there..... i,ll keep trying thanks.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babecerdo*
> 
> ..........i reinstalled nvidia tools and the ntune module, the performance module,gets an error mensage during the instalation, "path not valid" (is in spanish), . so i think is not properly there..... i,ll keep trying thanks.


Maybe try another version 6.05 worked ok for me http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_system_tools_6.05.html

Let us know how you get on,if you can't get it working with nvtools you can try PhenomMSRtweaker.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## babecerdo

Hi. I tried to unistall ntune, in safe mode, cccleaner, drive cleaner, but always same erro mesage of perfomace module.

I will try PMT (or may be Riva?) Tonight . Thkns again
Emilio


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babecerdo*
> 
> Hi. I tried to unistall ntune, in safe mode, cccleaner, drive cleaner, but always same erro mesage of perfomace module.
> I will try PMT (or may be Riva?) Tonight . Thkns again
> Emilio


Are you using an ATI gfx card?

Gyro


----------



## babecerdo

Thanks Gyro. i am running two .8800gt,s. The problem with ntune is the same like this: http://forums.overclockersclub.com/index.php?showtopic=151122. "Error applying transforms. Verify that the specified transform paths are valid." . i,ve read about uninstall it manually in regedit, but i,ve left something behind.....

I tried PMT : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2134129 at 15X and cpu voltage 1.35 at bios. Seem stable.
Any sugestion for my ddr2 or other settings?.

I do not give up with ntune, but.....after a lot of reboots, i am a bit tired.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2134129

Thank you for your time,
Emilio


----------



## Gyro

Bump the cpu multi up to x16 for 3200mhz and drop the cpu volts in the bios until it reads as 1.35v in cpu-z.
The M2N32 likes to overvolt the cpu volt setting,Mine are about .044v over.(eg;1.30v in bios is 1.34v in cpu-z)
Then run prime95 for a bit and check your temps.

They both do the same thing so if PMT is working for you by all means continue using it.

If you plan to oc I suggest using a refclock/cpu multi combo,to get the best out of the cpu and MB.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## babecerdo

Thanks Gyro.



I,ll use PMT. Now i play Battlefield 3 flawessly, with this system. Only with spending in new CPU Phenom II , the other 8800 gt, given by a fiend and, your help¡¡¡

Emilio


----------



## M.A.H

Hi all,
I have asus m2n sli deluxe motherboard on 1804 bios and a phenom x4 9500 2.2ghz 4gb ddr2 ram. I installed this motherboard and cpu about two weeks ago and I clean installed windows 7 64bit. Since I upgraded to this set up I have been getting BSOD's at random times. All of the BSOD have been the same error
Stop: 0X00000101 (0x0000000000000031, 0x0000000000000000, 0xFFFFF88002FD3180, 0x0000000000000003)
I have tested my memory with memtest and also tried it with different combinations 1gb, 2gb, 3gb, 4gb, the memory on each combination passed. I think its not the memory.
Even today I switched on my pc and after logging into windows I get the blue screen so I rebooted and same I get the error. The third time I rebooted I ran prime 95 straight away for about 30 minutes and since then its been running ok. I have researched this error and its a CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT - A clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval. This error still comes up when the TLB fix is enabled or disabled in bios. I have also read that this phenom x4 9500 may have a bad core, don't know if its true. To me it looks like a cpu problem than a motherboard one. Is there a fix for this or do I have to replace the cpu. Has anyone else had a similar problem with this setup.

Many thanks


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M.A.H*
> 
> Hi all,
> I have asus m2n sli deluxe motherboard on 1804 bios and a phenom x4 9500 2.2ghz 4gb ddr2 ram. I installed this motherboard and cpu about two weeks ago and I clean installed windows 7 64bit. Since I upgraded to this set up I have been getting BSOD's at random times. All of the BSOD have been the same error
> Stop: 0X00000101 (0x0000000000000031, 0x0000000000000000, 0xFFFFF88002FD3180, 0x0000000000000003)
> I have tested my memory with memtest and also tried it with different combinations 1gb, 2gb, 3gb, 4gb, the memory on each combination passed. I think its not the memory.
> Even today I switched on my pc and after logging into windows I get the blue screen so I rebooted and same I get the error. The third time I rebooted I ran prime 95 straight away for about 30 minutes and since then its been running ok. I have researched this error and its a CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT - A clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval. This error still comes up when the TLB fix is enabled or disabled in bios. I have also read that this phenom x4 9500 may have a bad core, don't know if its true. To me it looks like a cpu problem than a motherboard one. Is there a fix for this or do I have to replace the cpu. Has anyone else had a similar problem with this setup.
> 
> Many thanks


The 9500 is the worst of the Phenom I cpu's.And is plagued with problems.
I suggest a newer cpu while they are still available.

Gyro


----------



## M.A.H

I have a athlon 64 x2 5000+ 2.6ghz lying around. Do you think im better off switching the cpu around for the time being until I upgrade. I think I can overclock the dual core to 3ghz.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Gyro

Simple answer is yes.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## TheDukeofErl

Hi guys,

I have an Asus m2n-sli and i figured that I would come to the experts with my problem....

I am trying to overclock the phenom ii x4 945 (rev. 3) processor I recently upgraded to from my athlon 4200+.
Plagued by a problem I am, as when I go and try to increase the voltages, or even if i increase my frequency above 210, my system gives me a warning in my POST message telling me that the POST test failed.

Any ideas?

I think that this problem originates from the voltages, as a frequency up to 210 works, but when I go higher and increase the voltages it gives me the aforementioned warning.

Thanks in advance,
TheDukeofErl


----------



## Upsilon

Hey all.

I recently purchased an AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE (125W) from Ebuyer, I put the 5002 BIOS on my M2N32-SLI MB and put the processor in, tweaked the settings to get the core speeds at stock level.

My problem is, every 2 hours of use my computer will just lock up. It happened 3 times yesterday, always after 2 hours. Below is my CPU-Z information. I think it's because of the voltages? I'm unsure. Can anyone help please?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDukeofErl*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have an Asus m2n-sli and i figured that I would come to the experts with my problem....
> 
> I am trying to overclock the phenom ii x4 945 (rev. 3) processor I recently upgraded to from my athlon 4200+.
> Plagued by a problem I am, as when I go and try to increase the voltages, or even if i increase my frequency above 210, my system gives me a warning in my POST message telling me that the POST test failed.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> I think that this problem originates from the voltages, as a frequency up to 210 works, but when I go higher and increase the voltages it gives me the aforementioned warning.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> TheDukeofErl


The M2N-sli and M2N-e are not very good oc'ers.
Have you tried the AI oc 3%,5%,8%,10% options.
Reset bios to defaults before each test.

See if that helps

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Upsilon*
> 
> Hey all.
> 
> I recently purchased an AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE (125W) from Ebuyer, I put the 5002 BIOS on my M2N32-SLI MB and put the processor in, tweaked the settings to get the core speeds at stock level.
> 
> My problem is, every 2 hours of use my computer will just lock up. It happened 3 times yesterday, always after 2 hours. Below is my CPU-Z information. I think it's because of the voltages? I'm unsure. Can anyone help please?


Bump the cpu volts a couple notches till it reads as 1.35v+/- in cpu-z.
Run prime95 and see how long it lasts before lock up or crash.

Please post the rest of your system specs, thanks

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Bump the cpu volts a couple notches till it reads as 1.35v+/- in cpu-z.
> Run prime95 and see how long it lasts before lock up or crash.
> Please post the rest of your system specs, thanks
> Gyro


Note in his output that wattage shows 65W. I never understood why CPUZ was not reading correctly, or if it is, to explain why.


----------



## Upsilon

Haven't had a lock up yet today, computer's been on since around 10:30am (7 hours), however if it does start again I will do what you suggest and up the voltage. I'm not sure why it's saying 65W either, I have all AMD features (such as Cool n Quiet) disabled but I'm unsure that would have any effect?

I have Prime95 but only used it once, I presume I need to just run a stress test and leave it going until it either crashes or I shut down?

Edit/ Forgot to add system specs.

Operating System: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor (4 CPUs), ~3.4GHz
Memory: 6144MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 6142MB RAM
DirectX Version: DirectX 11

Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
Display Memory: 3306 MB
Dedicated Memory: 491 MB
Shared Memory: 2815 MB

More than happy to upload a full DxDiag for you, but since I haven't had any crashes today I'm going to be optimistic and hope I don't have any problems to trouble you with







Thanks for your replies as well.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Upsilon*
> 
> Haven't had a lock up yet today, computer's been on since around 10:30am (7 hours), however if it does start again I will do what you suggest and up the voltage. I'm not sure why it's saying 65W either, I have all AMD features (such as Cool n Quiet) disabled but I'm unsure that would have any effect?
> I have Prime95 but only used it once, I presume I need to just run a stress test and leave it going until it either crashes or I shut down?
> Edit/ Forgot to add system specs.
> Operating System: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit
> BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
> Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor (4 CPUs), ~3.4GHz
> Memory: 6144MB RAM
> Available OS Memory: 6142MB RAM
> DirectX Version: DirectX 11
> Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
> Display Memory: 3306 MB
> Dedicated Memory: 491 MB
> Shared Memory: 2815 MB
> More than happy to upload a full DxDiag for you, but since I haven't had any crashes today I'm going to be optimistic and hope I don't have any problems to trouble you with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your replies as well.


Prime95 isn't something you want running indefinitely and you surely want to monitor temps while it's runnin because it is the most severe application you can run. If your system is not stable, you will know within minutes. But if you can survive the first few minutes, then you want to see how well the system runs be soaking it for an hour. The peak temps should stabilize. Obviously if they don't you want to be ready to stop the test.


----------



## TheDukeofErl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> The M2N-sli and M2N-e are not very good oc'ers.
> Have you tried the AI oc 3%,5%,8%,10% options.
> Reset bios to defaults before each test.
> See if that helps
> Good luck
> Gyro


Alas, there is no success with that









However, I did notice that in CPU-Z when my CPU Voltage is increased there is no increase listed there. is it possible that this is the problem and the CPU will not overclock due to a lack of voltage increase?

I will keep trying to figure out if there is a way to fix that.


(voltage in bios is at 1.350


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Upsilon*
> 
> Haven't had a lock up yet today, computer's been on since around 10:30am (7 hours), however if it does start again I will do what you suggest and up the voltage. I'm not sure why it's saying 65W either, I have all AMD features (such as Cool n Quiet) disabled but I'm unsure that would have any effect?
> I have Prime95 but only used it once, I presume I need to just run a stress test and leave it going until it either crashes or I shut down?
> Edit/ Forgot to add system specs.
> Operating System: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit
> BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
> Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor (4 CPUs), ~3.4GHz
> Memory: 6144MB RAM
> Available OS Memory: 6142MB RAM
> DirectX Version: DirectX 11
> Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
> Display Memory: 3306 MB
> Dedicated Memory: 491 MB
> Shared Memory: 2815 MB
> More than happy to upload a full DxDiag for you, but since I haven't had any crashes today I'm going to be optimistic and hope I don't have any problems to trouble you with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your replies as well.


See gr8sho's reply.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Prime95 isn't something you want running indefinitely and you surely want to monitor temps while it's runnin because it is the most severe application you can run. If your system is not stable, you will know within minutes. But if you can survive the first few minutes, then you want to see how well the system runs be soaking it for an hour. The peak temps should stabilize. Obviously if they don't you want to be ready to stop the test.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDukeofErl*
> 
> Alas, there is no success with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I did notice that in CPU-Z when my CPU Voltage is increased there is no increase listed there. is it possible that this is the problem and the CPU will not overclock due to a lack of voltage increase?
> I will keep trying to figure out if there is a way to fix that.
> 
> (voltage in bios is at 1.350


I believe that is the problem,lack of voltage adjustment(same as the M2N-e).
You may be able to adjust voltages with PMT(PhenomMSRTweaker) http://phenommsrtweake.sourceforge.net/

Gyro


----------



## TheDukeofErl

That is a really cool utility...

but I cannot increase voltages past the cruel 1.325 mark.

Thanks for your help.
I'll just have to settle for the 3150 mhz


----------



## cesarlalp

pero la 6.05 y la 6.06 estan en español


----------



## cesarlalp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*
> 
> ok thank for all information, but i only need the speed of processor in stock is 3.4ghz no more,, i only ask for PhenomMSRT because you each time say me and recommend me PMT but in last message you talk me about Nvtool , i say ..what?? this man defensor of PMT ,talk me about of Nvtool?, is only smile me, jaj a joke.
> ok i not need OC, only stock but very stable in 3.4ghz.
> for the MEMORY, for moment have 512*2 of 800, but i go to this line, i can upgrade to 5gb,(2*512"have now" + 2*2gb next time) or change this line and go to 1066 in 6 or 8gb but this depend of $$,but no have big difference, between 800/1066,and i think 5gb is very good,for w7 and games.
> remember, only stock speed, just have decide between PMT or Ntools,i no need very scientific, in other moment i learn very all information, i do a OC in the past and study all about a MOBO and processor,but now i not want difficulty,need more easy and work good and stable.
> jej my last OC is a TXpro II 3.2v with a AMD k6-2 450mhz,last this is a TXproII with a 233mmx to 266mhz,but is Soket7 can by update to amd k6-3 500/550mhz, then i put a k6-2 450Mhz to 500+/-....but in 2005 year, now, i in other themes no have much time for study in deep. thank for all in this weekend, i go try change processor, and install wxp w7 and ubuntu, only need a partner for pmt/nvtool and values and where put this values
> example:configuration stable for use with PhemonMSRT AND/OR, a configuration stable for use with Nvdiatools+bios.....
> thank for support me
> 
> 
> 
> No problem/.
> 
> I suggested NVTools last time only because it is a quick way to set the CPU multiplier. Since you have that working now, that is always there for you.
> 
> But the reason I suggest PMT is because of better power and performance management. Do you understand what I mean when I say this?
Click to expand...

yes i do, but Nvida control panel i needed =, for Nvideocard and chipset no?, but only put values in PMT,

aaaa with my bios only can change ASUSUpdate , becasuse with Asus EZ2 i cant, i showyou the popup banners showme in last messge, iuse Asusupdate and i can, in first time i scaryy shotdown...i cant run ..i do Cmos and all restart ....and run...

NEXT STEPS "put new processor and set values". and in tow ways...pmt /nvtools


----------



## Sinistercr0c

Gyro et Al....

Just a quick question concerning memory support on the M2N32-SLI Deluxe....I've been running a Phenom II 940 stable at 3.6Ghz for some time now thanks to the wealth of info on this thread. I'm running the 5002 BIOS and was tinkering with the SLI ready memory settings (now running MAXCPU OC memory setting on 4gb of Corsair XMS2 PC2-6400 for 4-4-4-12 timings @2.1v) however I noticed that one of the BIOS memory parameters appears to show support for PC2-8500, i.e DDR2 1066Mhz memory. (sorry can't remember which setting but its definately there)

Is this correct? I know the board supports 8Gb of memory so could I install 8Gb of PC2-8500 memory for example? Trawling through a google search implies in the odd thread or two that its possible.

I'm hopeful of a definitive YES......


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinistercr0c*
> 
> Gyro et Al....
> Just a quick question concerning memory support on the M2N32-SLI Deluxe....I've been running a Phenom II 940 stable at 3.6Ghz for some time now thanks to the wealth of info on this thread. I'm running the 5002 BIOS and was tinkering with the SLI ready memory settings (now running MAXCPU OC memory setting on 4gb of Corsair XMS2 PC2-6400 for 4-4-4-12 timings @2.1v) however I noticed that one of the BIOS memory parameters appears to show support for PC2-8500, i.e DDR2 1066Mhz memory. (sorry can't remember which setting but its definately there)
> Is this correct? I know the board supports 8Gb of memory so could I install 8Gb of PC2-8500 memory for example? Trawling through a google search implies in the odd thread or two that its possible.
> I'm hopeful of a definitive YES......


AM2+ cpu's are limited to 1dimm per channel at 1066,so if you run 4 sticks it will downclock to 800, so not much point in running 4 sticks of 1006.
You can run 2x2gb of 1066 though,or 4x2gb of 800.
AM3 cpu's on the otherhand I think could probably run 4 sticks of 1066.(better IMC).

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Given the amount of discussion recently about how to setup AM3 processors using PhenomMSRTweaker (PMT), I thought an illustration of a running system might be useful.



This may be the coolest (pardon the pun) part of using PMT. Note the lower settings and the corresponding core temps.


----------



## Upsilon

Might gives your settings a go gr8sho if my computer starts becoming unstable again


----------



## gr8sho

If you don't mind, click the MyProfile button at the top of the web page and navigate to where you need to enter your Rig details. Will be helpful to those of us that offer help.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Upsilon*
> 
> Might gives your settings a go gr8sho if my computer starts becoming unstable again


Also for Cesar and others that are looking at setting up their new AM3 chip.

The settings I'm sharring are more aggressive than what you are using now, so I wouldn't suggest trying them unless you are comfortable now.

The nature of overclocking is truly one of experimentation as it is based on empirical results of the parts we are attempting to setup. As was said often here, the M2N32 is a fine candidate for overclocking.

What we do know is that AMD has rated the 965BE chip to work reliably up to 1.5V. A general rule of thumb you've heard here is to supply the minimum amount of voltage to reliably run the CPU. However I would temper that with an additional positive margin when running the machine in high performance mode because you don't want any unforeseen dips in power supply to ruin your gaming experience.
_______________________________________

Let me say a little more about my BIOS settings, based on the latest available 5002 level from Asus, Because PMT is able to directly manipulate machine state registers from within Windows, I'm able to modify fewer settings in BIOS itself and leave PMT to do the needed work. When I get a chance to upload some pictures to the website, I will show the evidence. In my current setup, the only settings I'm using for the CPU section are:

JumperFree Configuration screen: CPU Frequency ___________ 254 (*)
Advanced Voltage Control screen: CPU Vcore Offset Voltage __ Enabled (**)
Chipset screen: CPU <--> MCP55 HT Speed ________________ 4X (***)

Notes:
* this is the base speed that governs the FSB, this part of the system sees a 25% performance increase and is noticeable.
** I finally found a use for this feature, and allows me to keep more separation between the NB voltage and the CPU Core voltage. It is necessary to increase the NB voltage to run the FSB at a higher speed but not quite as high as Vcore itself. PMT for AM2 boards can't manipulate the two voltages independently as it would appear in the GUI, so we have to consider the relationship of both voltages together.
*** HT Link only needs to operate at 1000MHz, and because of the first item being increased, we can back down this multiplier to hold the proper frequency

_______________________________________

To complete the overclock experience and as i have written before, because the base frequency of the M2N32 has been increased, it is necessary to manage other areas of the system manually, and so the last major subsystem to talk about is handling of the DRAM itself. Since there is so much variety in this area, I would simply say that you want to manually set in BIOS the SPD values for the timings of your DRAM, that is, 5-5-5-18-24 2T as an example in my case, and it would also likely be necessary to step down the DRAM speed in BIOS. Again in my case the cheap DRAM I'm using is rated at DDR2 800, but to hold the DRAM speed at a working value, I had to drop the speed in BIOS to DDR2 667. While this may sound counter-intuitive, the DRAM still ends up running at higher than stock speed because of the base overclocking. In this example, stock speed is 800, but after overclock settings are applied, the DRAM is actually running at 830 MHz.


----------



## Membrillo

Hi! I'm sure this is a redundant question that you guys get quite often, but I am in desperate need of help!

Hardware:

M2N32 SLI-Deluxe+ Phenom II x4 965 BE

Having trouble getting the core clock speed up to stock.

Haven't been able to use NVidia / PMT to get the correct clock speeds.

How can I get the up to at least 3.4Ghz?

If you guys can point me in the right direction, I would be very thankful,
Membrillo


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Membrillo*
> 
> Hi! I'm sure this is a redundant question that you guys get quite often, but I am in desperate need of help!
> Hardware:
> M2N32 SLI-Deluxe+ Phenom II x4 965 BE
> Having trouble getting the core clock speed up to stock.
> Haven't been able to use NVidia / PMT to get the correct clock speeds.
> How can I get the up to at least 3.4Ghz?
> If you guys can point me in the right direction, I would be very thankful,
> Membrillo


windows power options set to performance?

Gyro


----------



## Membrillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> windows power options set to performance?
> Gyro


Yes. Cool n' Quite disabled as well.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Membrillo*
> 
> Hi! I'm sure this is a redundant question that you guys get quite often, but I am in desperate need of help!
> Hardware:
> M2N32 SLI-Deluxe+ Phenom II x4 965 BE
> Having trouble getting the core clock speed up to stock.
> Haven't been able to use NVidia / PMT to get the correct clock speeds.
> How can I get the up to at least 3.4Ghz?
> If you guys can point me in the right direction, I would be very thankful,
> Membrillo


It's not redundant, but it is easily the most frequently asked question.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Membrillo*
> 
> Yes. Cool n' Quite disabled as well.


Would you mind taking a few minutes and adding your system specs in MyProfile section of the website?

Windows 7 in general has been easier for me to work with the 965. For instance, using the Balanced power plan, I still have access to the higher CPU multiplier. And as I wrote above, you need fewer BIOS settings to accomplish this.


----------



## Upsilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Membrillo*
> 
> Hi! I'm sure this is a redundant question that you guys get quite often, but I am in desperate need of help!
> Hardware:
> M2N32 SLI-Deluxe+ Phenom II x4 965 BE
> Having trouble getting the core clock speed up to stock.
> Haven't been able to use NVidia / PMT to get the correct clock speeds.
> How can I get the up to at least 3.4Ghz?
> If you guys can point me in the right direction, I would be very thankful,
> Membrillo


Download PhenomMsrTweaker here: http://phenommsrtweake.sourceforge.net/ and if you have nVidia tools you need to set the bus speed to 202mhz.

Not sure if PhenomMsrTweaker needs an install, I forget if I had to do it, but once you can load it up you should. Set the P0-4 multipliers to 17.0, CPU to 1.3 and the NB to 1.3. Once you have done this click the Service button, tick Make Custom P-State Settings Permanent, tick Custom Cool n Quiet. Click Use Current Settings near the top of this window and then apply.

This is what I do since the settings don't seem to save when I update my BIOS. It's just a little work around and it does the job, and takes less than 5 seconds once the program is loaded.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Upsilon*
> 
> Not sure if PhenomMsrTweaker needs an install,


Yes, it has an installer. And as you said, it runs as a service in the background. One of the peculiarities I've noticed is, and *this may be key* if you're having difficulties using the app, make note of the following. It is a bit counter-intuitive. This applies to Windows 7 64-bit Pro, but likely also applies to XP. And also assumes you are using the Cool 'n Quiet function within PMT. These points and examples are intended to may PMT work as turn-key and automated as possible. As of now, the only inconvenience is that when running PMT at startup, optional step really, is that it needs UAC permission that needs to be explicitly granted. I run PMT as startup so the icon is available to me in the system tray, but I may change this procedure in the future.

In the examples posted recently, I only showed two of the four power states in my config. The power states are only pertinent when using Balanced and Power Saver power plan in my case. High Performance only has one P-state, which is max settings.

If I forget to leave PMT in Balanced mode, when I start the computer, the CPU multiplier *WILL NOT* be set properly, although the core and northbridge voltages will get set. It seems that PMT, needs to start in Balanced power plan so that a P-state transition is forced to occur. Once the computer has completed booting up, you can then tell PMT to use High Performance mode and it will stick the CPU multiplier to your max setting. Useful for instance when gaming and you don't want PMT mucking around with CPU.


----------



## gr8sho

While doing a search for a better solution for quickly changing power plans in Windows 7, I ran across this desktop gadget. Works well for me.

http://blog.orbmu2k.de/sidebar-gadgets/power-status-sidebar-gadget

http://blog.orbmu2k.de/sidebar-gadgets/power-status-sidebar-gadget


----------



## MGF Derp

Ok I will post this here before elsewhere, but does anyone know how to tell what has failed on a M2N SLi Deluxe. Details, in August (Yeah I know this problem is old) my board just suddenly quit one day. I had it running, shut it down, transported it three hrs by car(had done this times before) and plug it in. It boots then crashes, I try and try again to restart it, but nothing. I move the ram around as I know it can be picky sometimes and had been in the past, it boots up once, I stupidly restart it to make sure its not a fluc and nada it wont post. So over the last few months I have tried and tried again to get it back to life. Not that I need it and I have better hardware now but its been around so long that I want it to work. Today I put in a Athlon 64 x2 I know to work, two sticks DDR2 800 I know to work and a PSU and 8800GT I know to work. Plug it all in and try to get it to boot, zip nothing. Go to one stick of ram and try every slot still nothing. It has the green power light on and all the fan leds came one and the heatsinks all worked, but I cant get to bios or anything. Any suggestions? Blown cap? Anything? I am real frustrated with it.


----------



## Gyro

Any beep codes when trying to boot?
What cpu and gfx card were you running back in August?
Tried resetting CMOS?

Gyro


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Any beep codes when trying to boot?
> What cpu and gfx card were you running back in August?
> Tried resetting CMOS?
> Gyro


Cpu and GPU in August was a Different Athlon 64 x2 5200 that I know worked as I sold it running in a different board and the same 8800GT which I know works as it is driving my display as I type on my Phenom setup. As for beep codes I got nothing because I didnt/dont have a speaker hooked up to it. I could put it all back together again later tonight and plug headphones in but I dont know if I would get the beep codes over those, I dont have an internal speaker here. Reset CMOS and pulled Bios battery too. Also back in August I tested the voltage of the bios battery and it was fine.


----------



## Gyro

You won't here it from headphones, you need the internal speaker.

Gyro


----------



## MGF Derp

Any other suggestions besides the speaker? I will work on getting some kind of speaker to use, but any other ides until then would be appreciated.


----------



## Gyro

You have already done most of what would be suggested, change out cpu,ram,psu,ect..
Without the speaker there is not much else you can do.

One thing though,have you tried it setup outside of the case?

Gyro


----------



## WoodenPlank

I am another owner of an ASUS M2N32 SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition, and stumbled across this thread while researching processor upgrades for my system. I'm not terribly interested in overclocking, I am mainly looking for info to ease the upgrade process. I found the official processor compatibility list on the ASUS website, and was pleased to find that the latest BIOS will support quad core. However, I was disappointed that the 965 was not on the list, as I have had a friend offer to send me a spare that he had laying around, new in box. All of that changed, of course, when I saw the chart in the first post of this thread.

So, I have registered here in the hopes of getting some extra information. I have updated my profile as best I can (I am not as much of a hardware geek as I was when I was younger, my focus has changed more to servers and networking), and I have a CPU-Z validation (see end of this post).

From what info I have pieced together so far, I will have to not only have the latest BIOS loaded to get a 965 functional, but I will also need the nVidia software to get the processor to be detected correctly, and that the 125w model is the most common/functional. To get the 965 running (sans overclocking - the quad will be a massive upgrade as is), what else do I need to be aware of? How drawn-out or troublesome is the process generally? I realize there will always be exceptions, both good and bad, but I would like to see what I am in for before I make this attempt.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> You have already done most of what would be suggested, change out cpu,ram,psu,ect..
> Without the speaker there is not much else you can do.
> One thing though,have you tried it setup outside of the case?
> Gyro


Yeah just tried it out of the case yesterday and it was a no go.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoodenPlank*
> 
> I am another owner of an ASUS M2N32 SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition, and stumbled across this thread while researching processor upgrades for my system. I'm not terribly interested in overclocking, I am mainly looking for info to ease the upgrade process. I found the official processor compatibility list on the ASUS website, and was pleased to find that the latest BIOS will support quad core. However, I was disappointed that the 965 was not on the list, as I have had a friend offer to send me a spare that he had laying around, new in box. All of that changed, of course, when I saw the chart in the first post of this thread.
> So, I have registered here in the hopes of getting some extra information. I have updated my profile as best I can (I am not as much of a hardware geek as I was when I was younger, my focus has changed more to servers and networking), and I have a CPU-Z validation (see end of this post).
> From what info I have pieced together so far, I will have to not only have the latest BIOS loaded to get a 965 functional, but I will also need the nVidia software to get the processor to be detected correctly, and that the 125w model is the most common/functional. To get the 965 running (sans overclocking - the quad will be a massive upgrade as is), what else do I need to be aware of? How drawn-out or troublesome is the process generally? I realize there will always be exceptions, both good and bad, but I would like to see what I am in for before I make this attempt.
> Thanks in advance.


Check out this post on how to set up PMT http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/9580#post_15925017 it's simpler than the NVtools.

Update your bios to 5002 (link to bios' on the front page,top of spreadsheet) with your present cpu.
Remember to reset bios to defaults(F5) before and after flash and reset CMOS after new cpu install.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## M.A.H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Simple answer is yes.
> Good luck
> Gyro


I tried it with a Athlon 64 X2 5000+. I didn't get the BSOD but instead another problem the pc hangs in post or it boots up ok but my ps2 keyboard and mouse dont work, but USB ports work ok. Then when I reboot I get a blank screen no post at all. So I have to clear cmos to get it working again. Now I mostly get post and bios hangs I tried this with both cpu's and I even tried it with 1701 bios. I don't know whats going on. I get the hanging in post and bios randomly on both cpu's but the BSOD happens only on the phenom.


----------



## Gyro

The 101 error means not enough cpu voltage.
When you clear CMOS how long does it work?Till next reboot?
Do you have another PSU you can try?

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoodenPlank*
> 
> I am another owner of an ASUS M2N32 SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition, and stumbled across this thread while researching processor upgrades for my system. I'm not terribly interested in overclocking, I am mainly looking for info to ease the upgrade process. I found the official processor compatibility list on the ASUS website, and was pleased to find that the latest BIOS will support quad core. However, I was disappointed that the 965 was not on the list, as I have had a friend offer to send me a spare that he had laying around, new in box. All of that changed, of course, when I saw the chart in the first post of this thread.
> So, I have registered here in the hopes of getting some extra information. I have updated my profile as best I can (I am not as much of a hardware geek as I was when I was younger, my focus has changed more to servers and networking), and I have a CPU-Z validation (see end of this post).
> From what info I have pieced together so far, I will have to not only have the latest BIOS loaded to get a 965 functional, but I will also need the nVidia software to get the processor to be detected correctly, and that the 125w model is the most common/functional. To get the 965 running (sans overclocking - the quad will be a massive upgrade as is), what else do I need to be aware of? How drawn-out or troublesome is the process generally? I realize there will always be exceptions, both good and bad, but I would like to see what I am in for before I make this attempt.
> Thanks in advance.



Don't worry about the 965 not being on the "list". There are lots of us here that can help.
When you say you updated your profile, it may not have saved because I don't see the info tagged to your posts. Please recheck and correct at your convenience.
For enabling software, you can use Nvidia, PMT, or have them both installed and choose which one you want to use.
The most effective control of the 965 IMNSHO is to use PMT because you can control power states. If you don't care about that and just intend to run the machine in high performance mode all the time, then Nvidia system tools are good enough.
Let us know where you're at and what help you need.


----------



## gr8sho

I believe I stumbled onto to a solution to a strange problem I was seeing. Nviidia Performance is the official name of Nviidia System Tools component that allows control of among other things, CPU multiplier. It also allows control of something called Bus Speed or HT Speed, and in BIOS goes by the name of CPU Frequency. The latter name is an unfortunate misnomer for cases where the CPU is unlocked, or to say it another way, the user is afforded the ability to control the CPU multiplier independently from the motherboard's base speed. So applications such as CPU-Z more accurately reflect that parameter as Bus Speed and in our case is directly tied to how fast the Front-side bus runs.

I thought that having Nvidia Performance installed but not actively used was harmless, but in fact there are default profiles installed and those apparently get invoked during boot process. So even though I had set the Bus Speed to 256MHz, every time I checked the the actual speed it was back at 250MHz because NVT was being triggered during boot-up sequence. I've now uninstalled that function from Nviidia Control Panel and CPU-Z now correctly reflects the proper speed I set the machine to in BIOS. To save you from doing the math, the FSB or NB Frequency is set to 2048MHz, which ain't too bad for such an old board. Stock speed is 1600MHz.

Hope you find this helpful.

Cheers,


----------



## WoodenPlank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> 
> Don't worry about the 965 not being on the "list". There are lots of us here that can help.
> When you say you updated your profile, it may not have saved because I don't see the info tagged to your posts. Please recheck and correct at your convenience.
> For enabling software, you can use Nvidia, PMT, or have them both installed and choose which one you want to use.
> The most effective control of the 965 IMNSHO is to use PMT because you can control power states. If you don't care about that and just intend to run the machine in high performance mode all the time, then Nvidia system tools are good enough.
> Let us know where you're at and what help you need.


The 965 is inbound, and expected to be here Monday or Tuesday.

My intent is to get the chip running at it's stock speeds and park it there. I'm not looking to get amazing benchmark scores, etc - I just want BF3 to not run like crap.









I have PMT downloaded already, but when I went looking for the nVidia tools, I got a 404 error after accepting the licensing agreement on the download page.

Also, I'm not sure why my build info isn't displayed as part of my signature. I have the info added through my profile, and can see it from there.









I'm currently running 4GB of Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800. Should I expect any serious bottlenecking as a result of using DDR2 and not DDR3? I am also considering using a little Christmas cash to add another 4GB to this rig. It's going to be quite some time before I can afford a complete upgrade, and the donated processor is making me want to squeeze a little more RAM in to get the most of it. Plus, a 4GB kit to match what I currently have installed is only $50.

Edit to add: Apparently things have changed somewhat with DDR2 since I bought the RAM currently in my system. My current ram is listed at 5-5-5-12 latency(per label on each stick), but the current manufacture 4GB DDR2 800 kits on the Corsair website are listed at 5-5-5-18. Since it has been quite some time since I kept up with latencies, I don't know if mismatched RAM could cause potential issues. Anyone able to clue me in?


----------



## gr8sho

For gaming, I don't believe the added memory will be noticeable. As for the timings, I don't see that will be much of an issue. I'd be more worried if each set had a different voltage requirement because I'm not sure if each bank can have voltage regulated separately for each. If you're intending to leave everything at SPD settings, again I don't believe there will be much in the way of problems.

This AM2 board can't take DDR3 anyway and upgrading to 1066 probably wouldn't be that noticeable either.

If you really want to make an impact on your gaming experience, going to a SLI setup will help. The idea of overclocking the 965 would only be to give it enough headroom not to bottleneck the GPU. Increasing the FSB speed will also help there. My setup can run Skyrim at Ultra settings @1080p res.

My own intentions in the upgrade area will be to move to an AM3+ board, preferably with all SATA-3 connections that are known to be compatible with Sandforce-2 controllers. I will then be able move all the parts here to that new motherboard. The DDR3 memory will likely be 2000MHz rated.


----------



## WoodenPlank

Gr8, I was more concerned about the DDR2 bottlenecking the proc, since AM3 normally is paired with DDR3. I realize that my current MOBO won't support DDR3, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't shooting myself in the foot by being limited to DDR2.

Both the current RAM and the currently available RAM are the same voltages, just different timings. Glad to hear the timing differences shouldn't be a big deal. I know the extra 4GB may not be a huge upgrade, but for $50, it seems like it would be a good bargain - especially since BF3 seems to be a bit of a RAM hog.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoodenPlank*
> 
> Gr8, I was more concerned about the DDR2 bottlenecking the proc, since AM3 normally is paired with DDR3. I realize that my current MOBO won't support DDR3, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't shooting myself in the foot by being limited to DDR2.
> Both the current RAM and the currently available RAM are the same voltages, just different timings. Glad to hear the timing differences shouldn't be a big deal. I know the extra 4GB may not be a huge upgrade, but for $50, it seems like it would be a good bargain - especially since BF3 seems to be a bit of a RAM hog.


Let us know when you're up and running and how well BF3 works for you. If the system doesn't perform well enough, I doubt it will be the DRAM holding you back.

What I understand from here is that two GTX 460s running in SLI may overrun a stock 965. I don't think I'm seeing that issue though running at 3.9GHz.


----------



## WoodenPlank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Let us know when you're up and running and how well BF3 works for you. If the system doesn't perform well enough, I doubt it will be the DRAM holding you back.
> What I understand from here is that two GTX 460s running in SLI may overrun a stock 965. I don't think I'm seeing that issue though running at 3.9GHz.


Yeah, I'm mildly jealous. I'm just hoping I can scrape up enough Christmas gift cash to buy an updated video card. I know the 260/216 is still semi-respectable, but I'd love to get something better.


----------



## M.A.H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> The 101 error means not enough cpu voltage.
> When you clear CMOS how long does it work?Till next reboot?
> Do you have another PSU you can try?
> Gyro


I increased the cpu voltage and memory voltage it doesn't make a difference. Same thing happens with another psu. When I clear CMOS it works ok but when ever the ps2 ports stop working which could happen any time after first reboot or 6th reboot then the next reboot it hangs I get blank screen or sometimes it hangs in post. I also flashed the bios to 1502 which is the most stable I found and did a clean install of windows 7 64bit and installed the latest nforce driver package. At the moment its working ok I still get hangs now and then but I now have another problem. I have 4gb ram installed but it says 3.5gb usable in bios and in windows. When I install 3gb ram it reads it ok 3gb usable. I tried it with 5gb installed it says 4.5gb usable. If I install 4gb or higher it decreases it by .5gb. I don't know why this has started to happen because It has been reading all 4gb ram before. I havent changed any hardware. I started doing some troubleshooting I disconnected my hdds, and dvd drives it still didn't make a difference. Then I took out my graphics card xfx 8800gs alpha dog edition and installed my old xfx 6800xt and checked in bios and it read the full 4096 installed and 4095 usable. When I put the xfx 8800 back in it went back to 4gb installed 3.5gb usable. I don't know why the graphics card is causing the memory to decrease. I even tried changing the motherboard bios to check if it makes a difference I tried 1405, 1502, 1701. I'm on 1502 at the moment seems to be more stable but the memory is at 3.5gb. I checked the windows system rating before the graphics/gaming graphics score was 6.7 now since the memory problem happening its 5.7. Thats 1 score lower than before, has the graphics card had it? but it seems to be working ok, I haven't tried any games yet I need to install them. Im having problems after problems with this machine anyone got any ideas.


----------



## WoodenPlank

Got the 965 installed, but system will not boot. Wiped CMOS twice, and still no joy. The motherboard does not seem to be detecting USB keyboards correctly. Most cases, neither keyboard I have will detect at all, even to hit F1 or DEL at the CMOS checksum error. On occasion, I can get into BIOS, and the enter key will clear the chassis intrusion message that pops up, and the keyboard promptly stops responding. Two different USB keyboards (Logitech K120 and G15), same result in both cases. Local Walmart did not have any PS2 keyboards in stock.

Help?

Edit to add: Get good POST beep indicator, as well as the Phenom II showing on the boot status screen. Doesn't appear to be a hardware issue, unless its directly related to the USB ports themselves. Have tried rear USB ports and top connections that are linked to headers on the board.

Second edit: Removing USB keyboard generates a "no keyboard" error, along with the CMOS checksum error.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoodenPlank*
> 
> Got the 965 installed, but system will not boot. Wiped CMOS twice, and still no joy. The motherboard does not seem to be detecting USB keyboards correctly. Most cases, neither keyboard I have will detect at all, even to hit F1 or DEL at the CMOS checksum error. On occasion, I can get into BIOS, and the enter key will clear the chassis intrusion message that pops up, and the keyboard promptly stops responding. Two different USB keyboards (Logitech K120 and G15), same result in both cases. Local Walmart did not have any PS2 keyboards in stock.
> 
> Help?
> 
> Edit to add: Get good POST beep indicator, as well as the Phenom II showing on the boot status screen. Doesn't appear to be a hardware issue, unless its directly related to the USB ports themselves. Have tried rear USB ports and top connections that are linked to headers on the board.
> 
> Second edit: Removing USB keyboard generates a "no keyboard" error, along with the CMOS checksum error.


You might be able to use the arrow on the numeric keypad on your keyboard to navigate in the BIOS.


----------



## WoodenPlank

Tried that, as well, no dice. Going to return the second keyboard (K120) to WalMart, and head into town to check the local Office Depot for a PS/2 keyboard. I'll be monitoring the thread from my phone.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoodenPlank*
> 
> Tried that, as well, no dice. Going to return the second keyboard (K120) to WalMart, and head into town to check the local Office Depot for a PS/2 keyboard. I'll be monitoring the thread from my phone.


A PS/2 will solve the problem for you. You only need the PS/2 keyboard to access the BIOS properly though, once your OS is up and running a USB keyboard will work just fine.


----------



## rusky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoodenPlank*
> 
> Tried that, as well, no dice. Going to return the second keyboard (K120) to WalMart, and head into town to check the local Office Depot for a PS/2 keyboard. I'll be monitoring the thread from my phone.


Yeah you absolutely need a PS/2 keyboard to setup the 965 to run. If you press any keys during boot/post on a USB keyboard it will freeze everything.


----------



## WoodenPlank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rusky1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WoodenPlank*
> 
> Tried that, as well, no dice. Going to return the second keyboard (K120) to WalMart, and head into town to check the local Office Depot for a PS/2 keyboard. I'll be monitoring the thread from my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you absolutely need a PS/2 keyboard to setup the 965 to run. If you press any keys during boot/post on a USB keyboard it will freeze everything.
Click to expand...

Thanks to you and swizz for confirming my suspicions. Once everything is configured, I assume that usb will be functional inside the bios, same as it was before the cmos wipe?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoodenPlank*
> 
> Thanks to you and swizz for confirming my suspicions. Once everything is configured, I assume that usb will be functional inside the bios, same as it was before the cmos wipe?


Yes, there is nothing wrong with USB ports, it is "only" a bug that affects navigation & editing of the BIOS, everything else will work alright.


----------



## WoodenPlank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WoodenPlank*
> 
> Thanks to you and swizz for confirming my suspicions. Once everything is configured, I assume that usb will be functional inside the bios, same as it was before the cmos wipe?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is nothing wrong with USB ports, it is "only" a bug that affects navigation & editing of the BIOS, everything else will work alright.
Click to expand...

Before the cmos wipe, my g15 worked fine, even within the bios. Once I get everything configured correctly again, I assume the bios itself will work fine with a usb keyboard?


----------



## gr8sho

Long live the PS/2. And I hope my logitech cordless keyboard and mouse never die so I can continue to use them connected to the PS/2 ports.









I wonder how long motherboards will continue to support PS/2 inputs...

I have a number of unused PS/2 keyboards... Were you able to locate one to get your machine up and running?


----------



## WoodenPlank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Long live the PS/2. And I hope my logitech cordless keyboard and mouse never die so I can continue to use them connected to the PS/2 ports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how long motherboards will continue to support PS/2 inputs...
> 
> I have a number of unused PS/2 keyboards... Were you able to locate one to get your machine up and running?


Yep, located one from my girlfriend's family's house when we went for a visit tonight. Might be tomorrow before I get a chance to get the bios straightened out.


----------



## WoodenPlank

Good news is that the PS2 keyboard let me get the BIOS straightened out. Bad news is PMT doesn't seem to be allowing me to set the voltage and multipliers to the correct numbers. Even after applying them in PMT, Windows still reports an 803MHZ processor, even though my Windows experience index score for CPU went up after the upgrade. I'm currently downloading nVidia System Tools in the hopes of getting the issue straightened out.


----------



## Gyro

PMT has a high performance/balanced option, http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/9560_20#post_15904167
Maybe you are set to balanced,try stressing the system with cpu-z open to see if it is working.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

In addition, please take a look at this post, in particular the past paragraph.

http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/9580#post_15925895

Are you saying you can't see Vcore or the CPU clocks go up at all? What OS are you running.


----------



## WoodenPlank

I went back into the BIOS, set the chipset option to manual, and set the clock multiplier and CPU voltage in there (17x multiplier and 1.3v CPU voltage), and left the rest of the options to auto. Restarted, checked windows system properties, and the chip now registers as 3.42GHZ. Apparently PPT was making the processor function correctly(nVidia system tools showed the correct multiplier in system info), but since the BIOS itself was still reporting an 800MHZ chip (Saw that with my own eyes in the POST data), Windows reported the same.

Since I plan to just leave the chip at it's stock speed (no OC), is there any reason not to just let the BIOS settings handle the voltage and multiplier, and just ignore PPT and nVidia system tools?


----------



## WoodenPlank

Great, now I have a serious problem...

Started the system up this morning and walked away for a minute. Came back to a black monitor, no response. Did a hard shut down, brought the system back up, and got the standard error after Windows fails to boot. Keyboard didnt respond, so I did another hard shutdown to plug in the PS/2 keyboard. Brought system back up, same prompt, neither keyboard responds. Timer runs down, goes into repair mode. Mouse is responding in repair mode, but the repair process seems hung - the bar kept moving, but it didn't do anything for several minutes. Another hard shutdown, and now when it tries to go to repair mode, I get a BSOD stating "The BIOS in this system is not fully ACPI compliant. Please contact your system vendor for an updated BIOS." Uhh...wot?

Stop info from BSOD:
STOP: 0x000000A5 (0x0000000000000011, 0x0000000000000006, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000)

No changes have been made since last night (either hardware or in BIOS), but everything worked fine last night. Even enjoyed a round of BF3 with the improved performance from the new proc after I manually set the CPU voltage and multiplier in BIOS.

I'm on the verge of breaking out the install disc and doing a full Windows reinstall. Fortunately, 98% of my programs are on the twin 500GB hard drives I use for storage, not the 74GB Raptor I use for the OS.

Anyone have any idea what the hell is going on? Is it possible the BIOS has been corrupted, or is this just Windows freaking out?

Edit to add: Went back into BIOS, reset to defaults. Disabled chassis intrusion detection, set the P&P OS to "YES", left everything else alone (CPU volt and multiplier settings seemed to not have been reset), saved and restarted. Got the same Windows prompt, only this time the keyboard was responding. Selected boot as normal, Windows loaded no problem. CPU reporting in system properties as 803MHZ again.

Deus Ex Machina strikes again, perhaps?

Second edit: BIOS CPU settings for voltage and multiplier were not retained like I first thought. Once I got back into Windows, I restarted to double check the BIOS, and corrected the CPU settings in the BIOS. Windows now reports 3.42GHZ processor again.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoodenPlank*
> 
> I went back into the BIOS, set the chipset option to manual, and set the clock multiplier and CPU voltage in there (17x multiplier and 1.3v CPU voltage), and left the rest of the options to auto. Restarted, checked windows system properties, and the chip now registers as 3.42GHZ. Apparently PPT was making the processor function correctly(nVidia system tools showed the correct multiplier in system info), but since the BIOS itself was still reporting an 800MHZ chip (Saw that with my own eyes in the POST data), Windows reported the same.
> Since I plan to just leave the chip at it's stock speed (no OC), is there any reason not to just let the BIOS settings handle the voltage and multiplier, and just ignore PPT and nVidia system tools?


The BIOS can't properly handle these newer processors. That's the whole point of PMT and NST, to give you a way from the OS to properly set the clock multiplier. Check to make sure C1E and CNQ support in BIOS is disabled.

If you are going to stay with NST, you need to bump Vcore up to at least 1.375V.

If you're not planning to take advantage of Power States management, then I suggest you stay with NST as you've already concluded.

Please take care to watch core temp. NST includes system monitoring tools. Make sure you don't let the processor run over 60C.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoodenPlank*
> 
> Great, now I have a serious problem...
> Second edit: BIOS CPU settings for voltage and multiplier were not retained like I first thought. Once I got back into Windows, I restarted to double check the BIOS, and corrected the CPU settings in the BIOS. Windows now reports 3.42GHZ processor again.


One other thought comes to mind. If you haven't replaced the 2032 CMOS backup battery, you may want to do that as a preventative maintenance measure.

You never mentioned if in any of the procedures you ran, if you properly cleared the CMOS, and thus the retained ACPI settings. If you haven't done so, I suggest doing that to make sure you are starting with a clean and fresh setup.

To recap on the main BIOS settings you are playing with, the only retained value in BIOS is core voltage setting (in my prior post I tell you what value to set that to). The CPU multiplier setting is only used as an upper level cap, and only appears to be relevant to NST; PMT doesn't care about that setting and is able to override the BIOS. You must rely on NST to actually set the CPU multiplier value when the OS boots. NST has a method for applying a default profile to set the multiplier. To access the multiplier settings, you must have Windows running in High Performance mode.

Clear as mud? If you have more questions, please ask.


----------



## WoodenPlank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> One other thought comes to mind. If you haven't replaced the 2032 CMOS backup battery, you may want to do that as a preventative maintenance measure.
> You never mentioned if in any of the procedures you ran, if you properly cleared the CMOS, and thus the retained ACPI settings. If you haven't done so, I suggest doing that to make sure you are starting with a clean and fresh setup.
> To recap on the main BIOS settings you are playing with, the only retained value in BIOS is core voltage setting (in my prior post I tell you what value to set that to). The CPU multiplier setting is only used as an upper level cap, and only appears to be relevant to NST; PMT doesn't care about that setting and is able to override the BIOS. You must rely on NST to actually set the CPU multiplier value when the OS boots. NST has a method for applying a default profile to set the multiplier. To access the multiplier settings, you must have Windows running in High Performance mode.
> Clear as mud? If you have more questions, please ask.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> The BIOS can't properly handle these newer processors. That's the whole point of PMT and NST, to give you a way from the OS to properly set the clock multiplier. Check to make sure C1E and CNQ support in BIOS is disabled.
> If you are going to stay with NST, you need to bump Vcore up to at least 1.375V.
> If you're not planning to take advantage of Power States management, then I suggest you stay with NST as you've already concluded.
> Please take care to watch core temp. NST includes system monitoring tools. Make sure you don't let the processor run over 60C.


Voltage has been corrected from 1.3 to 1.375 in both PMT and BIOS. C1E and CNQ were both already disabled in BIOS, so no issues there. I did a CMOS dump as part of the install, and I think that was part of the hangup originally. I keep windows in high performance at all times, so no worries with screwing with different power states.

The only thing I'm confused about is the problem with USB keyboards in BIOS. It worked fine before the processor swap with 5002 BIOS, so I'm not sure why it now locks up when attempting to use a USB keyboard.

System idle temps on the 965 seem to be around 45c. Stock cooler, and a 120mm exhaust fan sitting directly to the rear of the CPU cooler.

Edit: Software tools from the OS reported 45c core temps, but BIOS hardware monitoring showed 54c just 2 minutes later. Something seems off there...

Edit: Half hour later, I'm still seeing a 10 degree disconnect between PC Wizard's reported core temp and the BIOS. PC Wiz shows 44.5/44.6/44.9/45 for the 4 cores, and 56 for "TMPIN0", 42 for TMPIN1, and 57 for TMPIN2. CPU fan is running full tilt at over 6kRPM according to BIOS (and sure as heck sounds like it) but PC Wiz shows 164RPM, and I cannot seem to get PMT to either hold a 1.375 voltage, nor control the CPU fan.







Meanwhile, I cannot locate temp monitoring in NST, and the CPU fan setting in there is greyed out.

PC Wiz is also the only piece of software that seems to think my proc is still at 800MHZ. All other programs report 3.42GHZ.

Yeah, clear as mud about sums it up.


----------



## WoodenPlank

Installed ASUS probe to try to make sense of the conflicting temp readings. Looks like as soon as I fire up Skyrim, temps on the CPU spike to above 60c. This comes after resetting everything in the BIOS back to auto for multiplier and voltage, and letting PMT handle it. NST doesn't seem to be cooperating very well.

I'm really worried that something is very wrong. Possibly an air bubble in the thermal compound? I used the factory-applied compound, didn't notice any bubbles, and the heatsink went on in the first shot, and is fully secured.

Edit: Restarted again to look at bios temps: ~46c for CPU temp. Restarted, loaded into Windows, and immediately opened PC Probe - it claims 58c at idle! What the holy hell is really going on here?

Second edit: Ok, I think I have things sorted out now. From the looks of it, I was just seeing different programs calling different sensors the same thing. Finally tracked down the right sensor in SpeedFan, and configured it to automatically manage the fan speed on the CPU. It's set to run full blast if the CPU hits 55c, and scale down fan speed gradually at lower temps. Even under load while playing Skyrim, core temps are quite acceptable (upper 40s to low 50s).

Maybe now I can just enjoy the upgrade, and stop having to constantly tweak and adjust things - not to mention hammering this thread.


----------



## gr8sho

No one uses the ASUS software anymore that I find for this board. Download Core Temp and associate gadget and you can see the core temps easy enough. It is very lightweight.

Idle temps of 42 to 45C is about right for a stock heat sync and a closed case if running in high performance mode, with what was considered normal condition as you describe with one rear facing fan. If you let PMT manage P-states in balanced mode, you will knock off at least 10C. Ambient room temperature makes a significant difference too. If you change your mind and decide to use PMT for this purpose, look for more posts I've made on the topic. Net is that you need even fewer changes in BIOS as PMT can directly alter the machine state registers (that's what the MSR stands for) which govern things like voltage and cpu settings.

Older cases aren't properly suited to deal with heat output of higher powered CPUs. As a result, I typically run Skyrim with the side panel removed and the case sitting on its side so the heat escapes more easily upward. I also have 2 x 140mm fans blowing on the CPU/memory area and the GPU area (remember I have two of these too).


----------



## WoodenPlank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> No one uses the ASUS software anymore that I find for this board. Download Core Temp and associate gadget and you can see the core temps easy enough. It is very lightweight.
> Idle temps of 42 to 45C is about right for a stock heat sync and a closed case if running in high performance mode, with what was considered normal condition as you describe with one rear facing fan. If you let PMT manage P-states in balanced mode, you will knock off at least 10C. Ambient room temperature makes a significant difference too. If you change your mind and decide to use PMT for this purpose, look for more posts I've made on the topic. Net is that you need even fewer changes in BIOS as PMT can directly alter the machine state registers (that's what the MSR stands for) which govern things like voltage and cpu settings.
> Older cases aren't properly suited to deal with heat output of higher powered CPUs. As a result, I typically run Skyrim with the side panel removed and the case sitting on its side so the heat escapes more easily upward. I also have 2 x 140mm fans blowing on the CPU/memory area and the GPU area (remember I have two of these too).


I've got SpeedFan running to monitor the CPU temps, as well as regulate the fan speed. I couldn't figure out how to make PMT handle fan speeds, for some reason, even though I followed the instructions. I was also forced to go back and set the voltage and multiplier in the BIOS. Apparently EA's Origin software (required to play BF3) will not function if it can not fully recognize the processor, and the program will simply hang up when it launches. Once I set the voltage and multiplier inside the BIOS, Origin worked just fine.

As for the case, I'm using a first-gen Thermaltake Armour full tower. 120mm front fan blows directly over the HDD rack, 80mm top and rear fans, a 120mm rear fan directly behind the CPU, and I'm using the accessory chipset fan that came with the M2N32 motherboard. Add in the GPU cooler and 140MM fan in my power supply, and there's a pretty decent number of fans inside that case, as well as a healthy amount of open space. I was careful with cable routing, as well, to keep airflow blockage to a minimum.

I'd love to figure out what sensor I was seeing that was the "CPU" temp on some reporting apps, as it was a good 10 degrees C higher than what the core temp in SpeedFan and what the BIOS itself reported.


----------



## gr8sho

PMT won't do anything with fans. Here, I rely on BIOS settings.*Edit: Both are set to performance.* This means the system will be a little noisier to keep things cooler.

Sounds like you are in good shape now?


----------



## WoodenPlank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> PMT won't do anything with fans. Here, I rely on BIOS settings.*Edit: Both are set to performance.* This means the system will be a little noisier to keep things cooler.
> Sounds like you are in good shape now?


Yeah, everything looks good. The upshot in performance is pretty jaw-dropping for just a proc upgrade. Thanks to you, gr8, and everyone else that's helped me out with this. I really appreciate it.


----------



## gr8sho

GR8.









FYI, Nvidia just released some beta drivers for Skyrim and claim 25% performance boost. Might be a tad late for me since I just finished all the main quest-lines, but I will check it out a bit more to see how much improved this could really get.


----------



## gr8sho

I was just looking at the updated profile for my account now that the overclock.net website was recently upgraded. This is the description they provide for our motherboard as a part of their component matching service. This is a stroll down memory lane for some.

*Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe/Wireless Edition (Socket AM2)*
The M2N32-SLI Deluxe supports dual PCI Express x16 slots running at full speed to liberate graphics cards from the narrow bandwidth platform of x8 speed only. With ASUS innovative AI Lifestylestyle features, such as AI Gear, 8-Phase Power Design, Stack Cool2 and special designed heat-pipe, the M2N32-SLI Deluxe brings you quiet and peaceful computing. This motherboard also bundles an unique Array Microphone and wireless AP function to satisfy the demand in digital life. Together with extreme over-clocking capability, you can easily enjoy faster graphics performance and higher video quality today, and be ready for the even more demanding tasks of tomorrow!


----------



## cesarlalp

Hi all, i cant for no have time, build or change my athlon for Phenom2x4 965, but now is time vacations..and i go to change, remmember...i can change BIOs since 1004 to 5002 but a diferent way , i not use ASUS 2 flash of BIOS, popUp banners i write in my lst post , that the banners, only way for can change vvios i think ....Asus Upgrade From WINDOWS...and i can, reboot. and change de junper to clear cmos, and firt time black monitor 2 times.. in 3th..run until say my press f1 or del. inot remmenber for waht buti think is for CNQ...or live i change to ENEABLE...and next to Disable...in this moment reload and can run and load SO, . no`promble...bot next estep is the BIGGER..is chage PROCESSOR..., bur for this a Ineed clear MOBO and all , the DUST, put/add Fans and reintlas Wxp for for a good inatalacion ...in this moetn INEEEDED the HELP... for config setup BIOS/PMTorNST.

But my post today is only for sayall, thank GR8, Gyro,Mrocha and all help to other guay can run yours MOBO M2n... run withn Phenoims...and have a system upgrade of low cost, thank...see in next week, next PARTYS, merry christmas for all...


----------



## gr8sho

Happy holidays to you and all club members.


----------



## NFleck

Hello, I just wanted to say that this forum is absolutely amazing, and I am glad to be a part of this community.
The guides for the M2N32-SLI Deluxe /w Phenom II x4 955 guide in particular have been pivotal in helping me to make this work. This is my first time installing a new cpu w/o my father's direct guidance, and the fact that it's not even directly supported, and I was able to make it work first try just goes to show you how well this thread helps people.

Thanks again for the amaziong support, and thanks for allowing me to be a part of this amazing community.

*EDIT*:

Here's my CPU-Z:



Going to do some tweaking and see what else I can get out of it, but for now I have Phenom II x4 955 BE (C3) working on M2N32-SLI Deluxe

--

Does anyone know if I should be overclocking the ram? I have set it to 2.1v && 4-4-4-12-auto in the bios and havnt done anything else to it since.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> Hello, I just wanted to say that this forum is absolutely amazing, and I am glad to be a part of this community.
> The guides for the M2N32-SLI Deluxe /w Phenom II x4 955 guide in particular have been pivotal in helping me to make this work. This is my first time installing a new cpu w/o my father's direct guidance, and the fact that it's not even directly supported, and I was able to make it work first try just goes to show you how well this thread helps people.
> Thanks again for the amaziong support, and thanks for allowing me to be a part of this amazing community.
> *EDIT*:
> Here's my CPU-Z:
> 
> Going to do some tweaking and see what else I can get out of it, but for now I have Phenom II x4 955 BE (C3) working on M2N32-SLI Deluxe
> --
> Does anyone know if I should be overclocking the ram? I have set it to 2.1v && 4-4-4-12-auto in the bios and havnt done anything else to it since.


Welcome and congrats,

Here is a great guide for ocing http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/307316-offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2.html

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## crash01

Hi guys, im back with a problem.
My m2n32sli (all cables checked 2 times) dont boot. I press power button and then fake boot. No video, only fan @ 100% and then after few seconds turn off.
I have already removed battery, checked cables, change keyboard (usb/ps2), change sata port..what can i do?

EDIT: for the future. Press on CHIP BIOS on MB and mobo will start again







The chip under sata port and near corner..


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> EDIT: for the future. Press on CHIP BIOS on MB and mobo will start again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chip under sata port and near corner..


Why do you think you needed to do that. Have you been moving the board around a lot?


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Why do you think you needed to do that. Have you been moving the board around a lot?


No honestly, was inside a case in garage, maybe doing stairs moved a bit.
Anyway wasnt "all" inside and after pressed it, work again


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> Hello, I just wanted to say that this forum is absolutely amazing, and I am glad to be a part of this community.
> The guides for the M2N32-SLI Deluxe /w Phenom II x4 955 guide in particular have been pivotal in helping me to make this work. This is my first time installing a new cpu w/o my father's direct guidance, and the fact that it's not even directly supported, and I was able to make it work first try just goes to show you how well this thread helps people.
> Thanks again for the amaziong support, and thanks for allowing me to be a part of this amazing community.
> *EDIT*:
> Here's my CPU-Z:
> 
> Going to do some tweaking and see what else I can get out of it, but for now I have Phenom II x4 955 BE (C3) working on M2N32-SLI Deluxe
> --
> Does anyone know if I should be overclocking the ram? I have set it to 2.1v && 4-4-4-12-auto in the bios and havnt done anything else to it since.


Nice to hear.







I can think of some other young people I'd like to see do what you did.









If your RAM is running that fast on SPD settings, let it be. Any significant changes in performance are going to be realized either by working on the FSB or by increasing the frequency of the CPU itself.

I suggest getting your system information populated in control panel of this forum. Look up top. Mostly for others to offer help more easily.


----------



## NFleck

I started OC today (first time). Got it @ 3.6GHz right now. Gonna run 3Dmark and see if there's a big difference. CPU temp is all at 41C right now.



I'll look into adding my info. (I thought I did. I added my rig?)


----------



## NFleck

I added this yesterday... Why isn't it showing up in my "sig" area.?

Figured it out. Thanks again for the help guys.

Now, to me it seems the easiest way to increase the cpu speed is to increase the multiplier. I changed the HT bus to 202 MHz in the bios, and set the multiplier to x20 (so that I can set it to anything <20 in the nVidia CP). Currently have it @ x18, and it seems to be stable. Should I be increasing the HT bus, or leave it and just mess with the multiplier? Also, should I just leave the voltage as is? I set it @ 1.35v when I installed the cpu, and havn't changed it since.. I'd really rather have reliability, long life, and low temps (as I am using the stock cooler).. But right now the core temps are all at 40.0 C, so I guess I could prob go a bit higher than 3.6GHz?

Also, I read the general overclocking guide for AM2, but I found that reading guides specifically designed for this cpu/mobo are a lot easier for a n00b like me to understand. I'm going to take a look at it now that I actually understand what the numbers and terms are referring to.

I'll be back...









*EDIT*:

OK, I have set the cpu to *3838.11 MHz (202.01 * 19)*


I have done a benchmark with 3DMark (dx10) and now just tried the stress test on Everest, and I like Everest more I think.
Anyways, here are some images I took of benchmarks @ 3.84GHz




---

Now, I'm seeing the average core temps went from (@ idle):

*CPU:* 51.2°C
*Core 1:* 41°C
*Core 2:* 41°C
*Core 3:* 41°C
*Core 4:* 41°C
to (after ~4mins of stress testing):

*CPU:* 67.8°C
*Core 1:* 56.6°C
*Core 2:* 56.6°C
*Core 3:* 56.6°C
*Core 4:* 56.6°C
---

What worries me are these temps. @ 100% cpu load, the "CPU" temp is almost 70°C.. This is bad no? The cores are only ~55°C, what is more important.. Do you think I should go back down to 3.6GHz (202 x18), and see if those temps are better, or are these temps not too bad?

I'll try stress testing @ 3.6GHz and see what kind of temps I get, and post back.


----------



## gr8sho

You're going to have to fetch something like OCCT or Prime95 and do a stress run to know if the machine is really stable. Low 40s sounds right for a stock cooler, but should approach 60C under load.

Perhaps your case is better than the average but keep an eye on the temps. You'll need something like CoreTemp to help you monitor the temps in real time.

I don't doubt you can do 3.6 or higher. The higher the clock speed, the higher the voltage to keep things stable, but at the expense of more heat output. My case is not good enough to evacuate heat generated under load so I end up running it open.


----------



## Gyro

I like using both multi and reference clock.(250 is a good number to shoot for).More performance for the mhz.
add voltage only as needed, BSOD ect. I would not go much higher than 3.6 on the stock cooler.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## NFleck

Thanks guys. I just saw you replied and I had just edited in a comment as to avoid double posting.. Just to ake sure you saw:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> OK, I have set the cpu to *3838.11 MHz (202.01 * 19)*
> 
> 
> I have done a benchmark with 3DMark (dx10) and now just tried the stress test on Everest, and I like Everest more I think.
> Anyways, here are some images I took of benchmarks @ 3.84GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Now, I'm seeing the average core temps went from (@ idle):
> 
> *CPU:* 51.2°C
> *Core 1:* 41°C
> *Core 2:* 41°C
> *Core 3:* 41°C
> *Core 4:* 41°C
> to (after ~4mins of stress testing):
> 
> *CPU:* 67.8°C
> *Core 1:* 56.6°C
> *Core 2:* 56.6°C
> *Core 3:* 56.6°C
> *Core 4:* 56.6°C
> ---
> 
> What worries me are these temps. @ 100% cpu load, the "CPU" temp is almost 70°C.. This is bad no? The cores are only ~55°C, what is more important.. Do you think I should go back down to 3.6GHz (202 x18), and see if those temps are better, or are these temps not too bad?
> 
> I'll try stress testing @ 3.6GHz and see what kind of temps I get, and post back.


Do you mind posting a CPU-Z validation, and some benchmark temps for your system.. Something to kinda use as a reference? I know that different rigs are going to have different specs no matter what, but the similar cpu/mobo combo should still give me a genertal idea of what I need to be looking for.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> I like using both multi and reference clock.(250 is a good number to shoot for).More performance for the mhz.
> add voltage only as needed, BSOD ect. I would not go much higher than 3.6 on the stock cooler.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


Do you mean where I have it set to 202MHz, try setting that to 250MHz with a lower multiplier?

*EDIT:*

Also fyi. This was my first time ever using thermal paste.. Do you think perhaps I didn't do a very good job? I forgot to look at a guide before reformatting/updating bios, so I just grabbed my blackberry and looked up a guide online. I found some videos on youtube, and tried to follow those. Basically, it said to use a business card and spread it very thin (almost see-thru as he put it). The other video said to use a plastic baggie on your finger, and spred it that way, focusing on where the cores are basically located. I ended up doing a sort-of combination of those, but I think I may have gotten a fingerprint on it, which I later read; on the Arctic Silver website, is bad as I may have gotten skin cells and/or skin oils into the compound itself. Do you think I should take it out and redo it now that I have read AC's guide? Or are the temps I'm getting telling me that I did an alright job?

One last thing. I'm basically wondering what are "ok" temperatures for average idle, and max load. Probably ~ 40° - 70° I'm assuming?


----------



## Gyro

I'd back it down to 3.6.
These boards do 250 easy so you should be ok jumping right up.

Try these settings ,

cpu volts- leave it where it is.
cpu/nb ht volts 1.25v
Refclock/cpu freq-250
cpu multi- x 14.5 (set in nvtools)
drop ram one notch to 667(it will be oc'd back to 800+- with the 250 refclock)
drop ht multi to x 4

run your benches again.

40 is good for idle with stock cooler,but load temps are at the safe limit.
As for reseating the cooler,It seems fine,they just not made for ocing.temps will be better when you drop the oc a little.
If you want you can switch windows power options to balanced and it will run at x 4 x 200 =800mhz,and just change back to perf when you need it.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## NFleck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> I'd back it down to 3.6.
> These boards do 250 easy so you should be ok jumping right up.
> 
> Try these settings ,
> 
> cpu volts- leave it where it is.
> cpu/nb ht volts 1.25v
> Refclock/cpu freq-250
> cpu multi- x 14.5 (set in nvtools)
> drop ram one notch to 667(it will be oc'd back to 800+- with the 250 refclock)
> drop ht multi to x 4
> 
> run your benches again.
> 
> 40 is good for idle with stock cooler,but load temps are at the safe limit.
> As for reseating the cooler,It seems fine,they just not made for ocing.temps will be better when you drop the oc a little.
> If you want you can switch windows power options to balanced and it will run at x 4 x 200 =800mhz,and just change back to perf when you need it.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


Can you explain a couple things to me, just so I know _why_ I am doing this:
Why set the cpu/nb ht voltage to 1.25v?
Why it's necessary to drop the ram to 667, and why does the cpu freq. change it back to 800 +/-?
Also, what's the significance of dropping the ht multi to x4?

Lastly, I would rather have it @ 3.2GHz all the time, than to have it at 4x800MHz and change when needed.. But, I think 3.6GHz sounds good. Like I said, I'd rather have complete stability and low temps, than to have an extra 200MHz of core speed, and burn it out in a year. How much does it even actually matter in day-to-day use to add 200MHz?

Also, one last question. Would I benefit from OCing my gpu a little?
CPUz says:

Clocks
*Core:* 135 MHz
*Shaders:* 270 MHz
*Memory:* 135 MHz

Memory
*Size:* 512 MBytes

Does this seem right? My GPU is a GeForce GT 240 GDDR5
Do you think OCing this a bit would help me with FPS in Skyrim, or is it a negligible gain in reality?
Skyrim recommends High settings atm, @ 3.2GHz (202 x 16) and stock GPU /w 2x2GB of (stock?) DDR2-800 Ram (PC2-6400)


----------



## Gyro

It's all explained in the guide I linked to earlier,but in short when you raise the refclock/cpu freq it also raises the ram,HT and NB freq,ocing all components instead of just the cpu freq.(which is good)
That's how ocing was done before we had BE cpu's(unlocked multi).
You get performance gain across the board,so to speak.

ocing that gfx card is not going to get you much.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> I'd back it down to 3.6.
> These boards do 250 easy so you should be ok jumping right up.
> Try these settings ,
> cpu volts- leave it where it is.
> *cpu/nb ht volts 1.25v*
> *Refclock/cpu freq-250*
> cpu multi- x 14.5 (set in nvtools)
> *drop ram one notch to 667(it will be oc'd back to 800+- with the 250 refclock)*
> *drop ht multi to x 4*
> run your benches again.
> 40 is good for idle with stock cooler,but load temps are at the safe limit.
> As for reseating the cooler,It seems fine,they just not made for ocing.temps will be better when you drop the oc a little.
> If you want you can switch windows power options to balanced and it will run at x 4 x 200 =800mhz,and just change back to perf when you need it.
> Good luck
> Gyro


This is pretty much the recipe I would say for these newer C3 processors. I don't know if a 955 scales like a 965, but if it did and I suppose it should, then another 100MHz should be achievable by moving the NB voltage up to 1.3V. I am running Skyrim at 3.9GHz and temps of around 55C with I would say 70% utilization. If not clear from sig, my system is running two GTX 460s in SLI mode which generates a little more heat. I am also OCing these GPUs a little.

By using PMT (PhenomMSRTweaker), you can implement a Cool 'n Quiet function to allow the machine to spin up to max freq as a function of load, but then drop down to 1 GHz when idle. My ambient temps tend to be typically closer to 25C and idle temps with stock cooler can be as low a 32C. Best temps are achieved with open case. Search on recent posts I've made to see how it's done. When I'm gaming, I do leave the machine in high performance mode because CnQ is too intrusive at the worst possible moments.

Cheers,


----------



## NFleck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> I'd back it down to 3.6.
> These boards do 250 easy so you should be ok jumping right up.
> Try these settings ,
> cpu volts- leave it where it is.
> *cpu/nb ht volts 1.25v*
> *Refclock/cpu freq-250*
> cpu multi- x 14.5 (set in nvtools)
> *drop ram one notch to 667(it will be oc'd back to 800+- with the 250 refclock)*
> *drop ht multi to x 4*
> run your benches again.
> 40 is good for idle with stock cooler,but load temps are at the safe limit.
> As for reseating the cooler,It seems fine,they just not made for ocing.temps will be better when you drop the oc a little.
> If you want you can switch windows power options to balanced and it will run at x 4 x 200 =800mhz,and just change back to perf when you need it.
> Good luck
> Gyro
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty much the recipe I would say for these newer C3 processors. I don't know if a 955 scales like a 965, but if it did and I suppose it should, then another 100MHz should be achievable by moving the NB voltage up to 1.3V. I am running Skyrim at 3.9GHz and temps of around 55C with I would say 70% utilization. If not clear from sig, my system is running two GTX 460s in SLI mode which generates a little more heat. I am also OCing these GPUs a little.
> 
> By using PMT (PhenomMSRTweaker), you can implement a Cool 'n Quiet function to allow the machine to spin up to max freq as a function of load, but then drop down to 1 GHz when idle. My ambient temps tend to be typically closer to 25C and idle temps with stock cooler can be as low a 32C. Best temps are achieved with open case. Search on recent posts I've made to see how it's done. When I'm gaming, I do leave the machine in high performance mode because CnQ is too intrusive at the worst possible moments.
> 
> Cheers,
Click to expand...

I like this info, I actually do have that app but I didn't install it as I figured it was more for if you have a mobo that is compatible (w/o tweaks) with the phenom II x4's
I will give that a try. I wouldn't mind having my cpu go down to 1GHz whilst idle, but yeah.. when I'm playing Skyrim, I want it to be as good as possible w/o burning up ofc. lol

So I'll set the nb ht volts to 1.30v
cpu multi to x14.5
ram to 667
ht multi to x4.0

and see what that does for me. Thanks for the help guys.

Also, should I have "SLI compatible memory" enabled in the bios? there's also a few other options in there that are disabled that I'm not sure need to be. I'll make a list next restart and ask. Also, should these changes be done in the bios, or nvtools?


----------



## aarkhon

Hello all.. have had my M2N-SLI (Not -E, not 32-SLI nor Deluxe) since about May of 2008. For as long and as often as I've frequented this site (especially this thread in particular) I am amazed I hadn't signed up long ago.

The only CPU I've had with this board has been my AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ BE which has been overclocked to a solid 3GHz simply by bumping the HT Freq. to 15x - no problem. Couple things..

For this board I have a few options as to where I can actually go without having to buy into a new socket just yet.. I like the compatibility list on post 1, but don't like to leave it to chance. I could overclock my processor just a bit more.. I've seen that others' have gone well up to 3.4GHz stable. Only problem is I currently can't take my CPU Voltage over 1.325v (I'm sure that would change with the 1103 BIOS), and without doing that it wont even run past 15.5x. Otherwise I could, and probably should, pick up some DDR2-6400 to replace the slower stuff. I'm pretty sure both Kingston and GSkill have CL4 kits available. Here's what I would like to know: Would Two Dual-Channel Kits of the same model/speed work _just as well_ as having installed a single Quad-Channel Kit?

Also I am curious as to why, no matter how many incarnations of Windows XP and eventually 7 I've thrown at this setup.. CPU-Z, Core Temp, Nvidia Control Panel.. the whole lot of them.. give back weird results. Differing Temperatures and Voltages are among the most common. Currently Nvidia Control Panel even reports my processor to be running at a respectable 5GHz.. my temps for both cores of my processor never match.. funny stuff but I ain't laughin'. Anybody else get these same problems?

Screen cap:


Happy Holidays









-EDIT: Took Screenshot of shenanigans.. also thought validation was going to be in sig..


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> I like this info, I actually do have that app but I didn't install it as I figured it was more for if you have a mobo that is compatible (w/o tweaks) with the phenom II x4's
> I will give that a try. I wouldn't mind having my cpu go down to 1GHz whilst idle, but yeah.. when I'm playing Skyrim, I want it to be as good as possible w/o burning up ofc. lol
> So I'll set the nb ht volts to 1.30v
> cpu multi to x14.5
> ram to 667
> ht multi to x4.0
> and see what that does for me. Thanks for the help guys.
> Also, should I have "SLI compatible memory" enabled in the bios? there's also a few other options in there that are disabled that I'm not sure need to be. I'll make a list next restart and ask. Also, should these changes be done in the bios, or nvtools?


leave sli compatible memory disabled.
Make all but the cpu multi changes in the bios.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aarkhon*
> 
> Hello all.. have had my M2N-SLI (Not -E, not 32-SLI nor Deluxe) since about May of 2008. For as long and as often as I've frequented this site (especially this thread in particular) I am amazed I hadn't signed up long ago.
> The only CPU I've had with this board has been my AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ BE which has been overclocked to a solid 3GHz simply by bumping the HT Freq. to 15x - no problem. Couple things..
> For this board I have a few options as to where I can actually go without having to buy into a new socket just yet.. I like the compatibility list on post 1, but don't like to leave it to chance. I could overclock my processor just a bit more.. I've seen that others' have gone well up to 3.4GHz stable. Only problem is I currently can't take my CPU Voltage over 1.325v (I'm sure that would change with the 1103 BIOS), and without doing that it wont even run past 15.5x. Otherwise I could, and probably should, pick up some DDR2-6400 to replace the slower stuff. I'm pretty sure both Kingston and GSkill have CL4 kits available. Here's what I would like to know: Would Two Dual-Channel Kits of the same model/speed work _just as well_ as having installed a single Quad-Channel Kit?
> Also I am curious as to why, no matter how many incarnations of Windows XP and eventually 7 I've thrown at this setup.. CPU-Z, Core Temp, Nvidia Control Panel.. the whole lot of them.. give back weird results. Differing Temperatures and Voltages are among the most common. Currently Nvidia Control Panel even reports my processor to be running at a respectable 5GHz.. my temps for both cores of my processor never match.. funny stuff but I ain't laughin'. Anybody else get these same problems?
> Screen cap:
> 
> Happy Holidays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -EDIT: Took Screenshot of shenanigans.. also thought validation was going to be in sig..


Welcome,

The M2N-sli like the M2N-e are not good oc'ers.
As you have seen cpu volts are nerfed,Ram volts are 1.95v max.There is no bios fix for these.
Yes two identical kits will work,mark one set so they don't get mixed.
Your temps problems are do to wonky sensors on the Brisbane cpu's.They all have this problem.

Try dropping the cpu multi to x 14 and raise the refclock/cpu freq (5 at a time,ie 205,210,215)till you hit 3.0(14x215) then raise it 2-3 at a time, see if that gets you a little higher.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## NFleck

Thanks very much gyro. Last night I tried setting the cpu freq. to 250 , ram to 667, multi. to 14.5x, and the nb ht volt to 1.25 (decided to try that before attempting the 1.3 as the other guy suggested.) all in the bios. I couln't find the "drop ht multi to 4.0x" in the bios.. the closest thing I could see was in Chipset options:

*NB to SB HT Freq:* Auto
*CPU <--> MCP55 HT Speed:* 5x
*CPU <--> MCP55 HT Width:* ↓16 ↑16
*NB <--> SB HT Speed:* 5x
*NB <--> SB HT Width:* ↓16 ↑16
*nVidia GPU Ex:* Disabled (Was also curious about this. Says to enable with optimized Nvidia graphics driver. Should i have this disabled?)
So I tried setting those both to 4x, but then when I saw the setting in the nVidia CP, I figured it'd be better to change it there so I changed it back to 5x. However, as soon as I boot windows with the settings you told me (with and without those settings above set to 4x) windows just locks up. The computer just freezes. cant move mouse, ctrl+alt+del wont work, etc.
It was late o I didn't continue to try things,, I'm going to take another stab at it now, but I figured I'd just ask you so I can find out what you think as well. I'm not completely hopeless (








) but I do like to ask questions. Hopefully you don't mind.









Anyways, maybe I need to go up gradually, instead of a jump straight to 250?
I also tried reverting all of the settings to the way I had them before (202x19 or w/e, with 800MHz ram, 5x ht multi, etc.) and then changing the settings directly from the nVidia CP but again, as soon as I make the changed and click accept -- it locks up. Like I said though, it was late last night and I was getting tired so I decided to leave it until today. I'm going to take another stab at it.


----------



## gr8sho

It's this one. CPU <--> MCP55 HT Speed:

I've never had any luck changing that value in NVT. Machine would always blow up. Better to set it straight away in BIOS. When you set CPU Frequency to 250MHz, the HT Bus speed will be back to 1000MHz, same as it was in stock trim.

You are running 5002 BIOS version, right? I don't remember seeing this mentioned anywhere.

Also as I mentioned before, since you are telling BIOS to run the DRAM at 667MHz, it may try to set more aggressive timings which you do not want because by increasing the CPU frequency to a higher value, in this case 250MHz, the front-side bus will now be running much faster (2000MHz compared to 1600MHz). This is why your RAM will effectively be running back at spec speed and that's why I was suggesting changing from Auto to the specific timings of your hardware. 4-4-4-12, or whatever you said previously, to hold the memory to its proper settings.

Good luck,
"the other guy"


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> Also, should I have "SLI compatible memory" enabled in the bios?


Where did you see this setting? What page/tab?

As a general recommendation I was told and now follow, I disable items in BIOS that I know I'm not using. Serial and Parallel ports, on-board audio, Silicon Image SATA, legacy USB support are a few that come to mind.


----------



## NFleck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> It's this one. CPU <--> MCP55 HT Speed:
> 
> I've never had any luck changing that value in NVT. Machine would always blow up. Better to set it straight away in BIOS. When you set CPU Frequency to 250MHz, the HT Bus speed will be back to 1000MHz, same as it was in stock trim.
> 
> You are running 5002 BIOS version, right? I don't remember seeing this mentioned anywhere.
> 
> Also as I mentioned before, since you are telling BIOS to run the DRAM at 667MHz, it may try to set more aggressive timings which you do not want because by increasing the CPU frequency to a higher value, in this case 250MHz, the front-side bus will now be running much faster (2000MHz compared to 1600MHz). This is why your RAM will effectively be running back at spec speed and that's why I was suggesting changing from Auto to the specific timings of your hardware. 4-4-4-12, or whatever you said previously, to hold the memory to its proper settings.
> 
> Good luck,
> "the other guy"


Yes, I am using the 5002 version of the BIOS. I wouldnt have gotten this far w/o it I don't think.. lol . I did my homework before attempting this. I got the cpu/ram for x-mas, and didn't even install it until like 12am of the 27th (December 28th effectively







). I spent all that time researching and reading guides and info on this forum.









I have always had my ram set manually @ 4-4-4-12-Auto (Auto made the Trc == 24 I believe)
I had the *DRAM Config>Clock Freq.* set to _Auto_, which defaulted it to 800. When you said to try setting @ 667, I just manually set it to 667 in the bios. .. (The "1st Info" group. I have listed some questions below which will show where.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> Also, should I have "SLI compatible memory" enabled in the bios?
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you see this setting? What page/tab?
> 
> As a general recommendation I was told and now follow, I disable items in BIOS that I know I'm not using. Serial and Parallel ports, on-board audio, Silicon Image SATA, legacy USB support are a few that come to mind.
Click to expand...

The *SLI-Ready Memory* setting is in the top menu of *DRAM Configuration*. I have also disabled the wired network connections and the 1983 (or w/e) port.. Now that I know it wont hurt, I'll go ahead and disable the parallel ports.. But I do use on-board audio, and I use a SATA HDD.. so I should probably leave that alone, no? Also, I enabled the SMART setting, but I still get no config options in the nVidia CP for some reason.. Is my HDD not compatible with SMART?

I was going to post this in my last post, but realized it was a little bit longer, so I decided to post it as a separate reply.

Quote:


> Lastly, I wanted to ask a few questions about some settings in the bios I've always wondered about.. I know I could look them up on google, but I just want to hear the opinion of an experienced OC`er. If you have time to look thru them and tell me your thoughts, feel free. If not, I'm happy to look 'em up myself:
> 
> DRAM Timing
> 
> *CKE Fine Delay/Setup Time*
> 1st Info
> _(These ones I seem to understand. I set them to set the timing.)_
> *Tcl:* 4
> *Trcd:* 4
> *Trp:* 4
> *Tras:* 12
> *Trc:* Auto _(Should this be set to Auto, or should I actually select 24 or 23 or w/e it is)_
> 
> 2nd Info
> _(These ones I don't understand. Should they all be set to Auto? The guide I read said to only set the timing to 4-4-4-12, but what are all these for?)_
> *Twr:* Auto (6)
> *Trrd:* Auto (3)
> *Trwt:* Auto (5)
> *Twtr:* Auto (3)
> *Trtp:* Auto (3 / 5)
> 
> 3rd Info
> _(Same here as with thye "2nd Info" group.)_
> *Twrrd:* Auto (1)
> *Twrwr:* Auto (1)
> *Trdrd:* Auto (2)
> *Tref:* Auto (7)
> *Trfc:* Auto (8 us-2)
> 
> 
> DRAM Config
> *Clock Freq:* 800MHz _(Setting this to 667)_
> *1T/2T Memory Timing:* Auto
> *DRAM Ganged Mode:* Auto _(Both of these, was wondering if they should be set, or just Auto?)_
> *AI Clock Skew:* Advance 150ps _(Another one that always wondered about.)_
> 
> *AMD Virtualization:* Enabled _(I'm not sure if this was enabled by default.. I might have done that by accident as the rest were disabled by default.. Any idea?)_
> *AMD CPU C1E Support:* Disabled _(Just one I've always wondered about.)_
> *SLI-Ready Memory:* Disabled _(I know this one you just answered..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )_
> *AMD Live!:* Disabled
> *Cool & Quiet:* Disabled _(I know this one needs to be disabled as per the guide I followed (page 1))_
> 
> Advanced Memory Settings
> *DRAM Termination:* Auto _(This is set in ohms. Is the auto setting fine?)_
> 
> PCIPnP
> _(This is one group of settings I've always wondered about.)_
> *Plug & Play OS:* No _(Seems like my OS would be plug & play.. no? Or is this an old options that is not useful anymore or something..? Always confused me.)_
> *Resources:* Auto
> 
> Jumper Free Config
> *CPU Freq:* 202MHz _(Trying to set to 250 as mentioned)_
> *PCIEx16_1 Clock:* Auto
> *PCIEx16_2 Clock:* Auto _(Should these be a manual setting, or is Auto sufficient?)_
> *DDR2 Voltage:* 2.1v _(G.Skill says that it is compatible with 2.1 & 2.2v... Is higher better?)_
> *CPU Voltage:* 1.3500v
> *CPU Mutliplier:* 19x _(Trying to set to 14.5x as mentioned)_
> 
> Advanced
> _(Another set of settings I've always wondered about. Specifically, the DDR2 Termination setting. I used to use 1 stick of 1GB @ 667, and 2 sticks of 512MB @ 800, and sometimes I was having problems, and I was wondering if this was the problem. More info below.)_
> *CPU Vcore Offset:* Disabled
> *DDR2 Termination Voltage:* 0.5 x DDR2 Voltage _(The other option is 0.6 x DDR2 Voltage. Does this setting make a difference? Would 0.6 be better to use?)_
> *CPU <--> NB HT Voltage:* 1.250v
> *NB <--> SB HT Voltage:* - Auto _(Recently started wondering about these settings (and the two below). What are the significance of these settings in OC`ing if any? Is auto fine?)_
> *NB Core / PCI-E Voltage:* Auto
> *SB Core / PCI-E Voltage:* Auto
> *SB Standby Core Voltage:* +1.50v
> 
> 
> Boot Settings
> _(A couple settings I've always wondered about)_
> *OS Select for DRAM > 64MB:* Non-OS2
> *PEG Link Mode:* Auto _(Just curious if Auto & Non-OS2 are correct settings to use. Is Windows 7 a Non-OS2 OS? Always wondered about that. Another "old" option that is now obsolete perhaps?)_
> 
> 
> Again, I realize this is a large list of questions.. And some that could be answered by googling them. If you feel that I would be better served by reading on Wikipedia perhaps, or another site, feel free to point me in that direction.. My basic thinkign was that you also use an M23N32-SLI, and you've probably seen these same settings and maybe thought the same thing.. So maybe you might already know a good deal bout thm. If not, no big deal. Thanks for all your help, and wish me luck on getting these new settings to work. I report back with my findings as soon as I get it running and stabe @ 250 x 14.5. Thanks again for all your help & guidance. I really love this OC`ing business.


*EDIT:*

Here's a picture of my current Ram timings and such. I have it set (in BIOS) to 4-4-4-12-Auto. Should It be manually set to 4-4-4-12-24-2T?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> Yes, I am using the 5002 version of the BIOS. I wouldnt have gotten this far w/o it I don't think.. lol . I did my homework before attempting this. I got the cpu/ram for x-mas, and didn't even install it until like 12am of the 27th (December 28th effectively
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I spent all that time researching and reading guides and info on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always had my ram set manually @ 4-4-4-12-Auto (Auto made the Trc == 24 I believe)
> I had the *DRAM Config>Clock Freq.* set to _Auto_, which defaulted it to 800. When you said to try setting @ 667, I just manually set it to 667 in the bios. .. (The "1st Info" group. I have listed some questions below which will show where.)
> 
> The *SLI-Ready Memory* setting is in the top menu of *DRAM Configuration*. I have also disabled the wired network connections and the 1983 (or w/e) port.. Now that I know it wont hurt, I'll go ahead and disable the parallel ports.. But I do use on-board audio, and I use a SATA HDD.. so I should probably leave that alone, no? Also, I enabled the SMART setting, but I still get no config options in the nVidia CP for some reason.. Is my HDD not compatible with SMART?
> 
> I was going to post this in my last post, but realized it was a little bit longer, so I decided to post it as a separate reply.


The Silicon Image SATA controller is a secondary SATA controller that enables the e-SATA connector on the I/O panel. If you're not using that, it can safely be disabled.

The CPU multiplier setting only represents a maximum value. BIOS does not actually use it to set the value or else we wouldn't need NVT or PMT.







So you can set it to 20X if you like. NVT won't allow you to exceed the value you set in BIOS.

DRAM voltage is probably okay to leave at Auto. Too much voltage will generate unnecessary heat. The SPD will tell BIOS what proper value to use for this.

AMD Virtualization is set to ON by default but should be disabled unless you intend to run virtual machines like VMWare.

C1E should be disabled.

Your DRAM timings should be fine.

DRAM config: The AI Clock skew never did much for me so I left that at Auto. When I tried the setting you wrote, my system became unstable.

About the SMART setting in BIOS, I've never seen that work in NVT for any of my four SATA drives. I don't think NVidia supported that properly or perhaps ASUS BIOS is defective in this area.

If you like, you can bump the PCIE clocks a bit, like to 105MHz or so. It's a relatively minor performance bump you probably won't notice too much.

The CPU Vcore offset is something I started using recently. It only matters to me because I use PMT, and that tool is somehow unable to manipulate both Vcore and Vid independently. The offset allows me to bump Vcore a bit more compared to Vid so I don't run the IMC too hot, but still allows me to push the CPU a bit harder.

The rest of your points seem to be okay at a quick glance.

Cheers.


----------



## NFleck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> DRAM config: The AI Clock skew never did much for me so I left that at Auto. When I tried the setting you wrote, my system became unstable.
> 
> .


Which settings.. My timing settings? All of the ones in the DRAM Config section were default settings..


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> Thanks very much gyro. Last night I tried setting the cpu freq. to 250 , ram to 667, multi. to 14.5x, and the nb ht volt to 1.25 (decided to try that before attempting the 1.3 as the other guy suggested.) all in the bios. I couln't find the "drop ht multi to 4.0x" in the bios.. the closest thing I could see was in Chipset options:
> 
> *NB to SB HT Freq:* Auto
> *CPU <--> MCP55 HT Speed:* 5x
> *CPU <--> MCP55 HT Width:* ↓16 ↑16
> *NB <--> SB HT Speed:* 5x
> *NB <--> SB HT Width:* ↓16 ↑16
> *nVidia GPU Ex:* Disabled (Was also curious about this. Says to enable with optimized Nvidia graphics driver. Should i have this disabled?)
> So I tried setting those both to 4x, but then when I saw the setting in the nVidia CP, I figured it'd be better to change it there so I changed it back to 5x. However, as soon as I boot windows with the settings you told me (with and without those settings above set to 4x) windows just locks up. The computer just freezes. cant move mouse, ctrl+alt+del wont work, etc.
> It was late o I didn't continue to try things,, I'm going to take another stab at it now, but I figured I'd just ask you so I can find out what you think as well. I'm not completely hopeless (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I do like to ask questions. Hopefully you don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, maybe I need to go up gradually, instead of a jump straight to 250?
> I also tried reverting all of the settings to the way I had them before (202x19 or w/e, with 800MHz ram, 5x ht multi, etc.) and then changing the settings directly from the nVidia CP but again, as soon as I make the changed and click accept -- it locks up. Like I said though, it was late last night and I was getting tired so I decided to leave it until today. I'm going to take another stab at it.


The only value that needs to be changed in NVtools is the cpu multi's.All other values should be done in bios.
CPU <--> MCP55 HT Speed to x4
nVidia GPU Ex-disabled

Using the settings I suggested earlier start at 14.5 x 220(3200) and increase by 5 and test, increase by 5 and test again,till it fails then raise cpu volts two notches,test again.

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> Yes, I am using the 5002 version of the BIOS. I wouldnt have gotten this far w/o it I don't think.. lol . I did my homework before attempting this. I got the cpu/ram for x-mas, and didn't even install it until like 12am of the 27th (December 28th effectively
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I spent all that time researching and reading guides and info on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always had my ram set manually @ 4-4-4-12-Auto (Auto made the Trc == 24 I believe) *Those timings are fine*.
> I had the *DRAM Config>Clock Freq.* set to _Auto_, which defaulted it to 800. When you said to try setting @ 667, I just manually set it to 667 in the bios. .. (The "1st Info" group. I have listed some questions below which will show where.)
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> Also, should I have "SLI compatible memory" enabled in the bios?
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you see this setting? What page/tab?
> 
> As a general recommendation I was told and now follow, I disable items in BIOS that I know I'm not using. Serial and Parallel ports, on-board audio, Silicon Image SATA, legacy USB support are a few that come to mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The *SLI-Ready Memory* setting is in the top menu of *DRAM Configuration*. I have also disabled the wired network connections and the 1983 (or w/e) port.. Now that I know it wont hurt, I'll go ahead and disable the parallel ports.. But I do use on-board audio, and I use a SATA HDD.. so I should probably leave that alone, no? Also, I enabled the SMART setting, but I still get no config options in the nVidia CP for some reason.. Is my HDD not compatible with SMART?
> 
> I was going to post this in my last post, but realized it was a little bit longer, so I decided to post it as a separate reply.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I wanted to ask a few questions about some settings in the bios I've always wondered about.. I know I could look them up on google, but I just want to hear the opinion of an experienced OC`er. If you have time to look thru them and tell me your thoughts, feel free. If not, I'm happy to look 'em up myself:
> 
> DRAM Timing
> 
> *CKE Fine Delay/Setup Time* - *1st info are the only ones you need to worry about.Info 2-3 are subtimings and should not be changed*.
> 1st Info
> _(These ones I seem to understand. I set them to set the timing.)_
> *Tcl:* 4
> *Trcd:* 4
> *Trp:* 4
> *Tras:* 12
> *Trc:* Auto _(Should this be set to Auto, or should I actually select 24 or 23 or w/e it is)_
> 
> 2nd Info
> _(These ones I don't understand. Should they all be set to Auto? The guide I read said to only set the timing to 4-4-4-12, but what are all these for?)_
> *Twr:* Auto (6)
> *Trrd:* Auto (3)
> *Trwt:* Auto (5)
> *Twtr:* Auto (3)
> *Trtp:* Auto (3 / 5)
> 
> 3rd Info
> _(Same here as with thye "2nd Info" group.)_
> *Twrrd:* Auto (1)
> *Twrwr:* Auto (1)
> *Trdrd:* Auto (2)
> *Tref:* Auto (7)
> *Trfc:* Auto (8 us-2)
> 
> 
> DRAM Config
> *Clock Freq:* 800MHz _(Setting this to 667)_ *ok*
> *1T/2T Memory Timing:* Auto *ok*
> *DRAM Ganged Mode:* Auto _(Both of these, was wondering if they should be set, or just Auto?)_ *ok,auto will default to unganged,which is what you want*
> *AI Clock Skew:* Advance 150ps _(Another one that always wondered about.)_ *leave this on auto,it basically syncs the ram*
> 
> *AMD Virtualization:* Enabled _(I'm not sure if this was enabled by default.. I might have done that by accident as the rest were disabled by default.. Any idea?)_ *disable unlees you are running vm's*
> *AMD CPU C1E Support:* Disabled _(Just one I've always wondered about.)_ *disabled,this is a power saving function*
> *SLI-Ready Memory:* Disabled _(I know this one you just answered..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )_ *ok*
> *AMD Live!:* Disabled
> *Cool & Quiet:* Disabled _(I know this one needs to be disabled as per the guide I followed (page 1))_ *ok*
> 
> Advanced Memory Settings
> *DRAM Termination:* Auto _(This is set in ohms. Is the auto setting fine?)_
> *yes leave on auto*
> 
> PCIPnP
> _(This is one group of settings I've always wondered about.)_
> *Plug & Play OS:* No _(Seems like my OS would be plug & play.. no? Or is this an old options that is not useful anymore or something..? Always confused me.)_ *No*
> *Resources:* Auto
> *ok*
> 
> Jumper Free Config
> *CPU Freq:* 202MHz _(Trying to set to 250 as mentioned)_
> *PCIEx16_1 Clock:* Auto *ok*
> *PCIEx16_2 Clock:* Auto _(Should these be a manual setting, or is Auto sufficient?)_ *ok,leave on auto, or set manually too 100*
> *DDR2 Voltage:* 2.1v _(G.Skill says that it is compatible with 2.1 & 2.2v... Is higher better?)_ *2.1 is ok*
> *CPU Voltage:* 1.3500v *you will have raise this as needed*
> *CPU Mutliplier:* 19x _(Trying to set to 14.5x as mentioned)_ *set to 20 in bios and change in NVtools*
> 
> Advanced
> _(Another set of settings I've always wondered about. Specifically, the DDR2 Termination setting. I used to use 1 stick of 1GB @ 667, and 2 sticks of 512MB @ 800, and sometimes I was having problems, and I was wondering if this was the problem. More info below.)_
> *CPU Vcore Offset:* Disabled *only really needed for extreme oc*
> *DDR2 Termination Voltage:* 0.5 x DDR2 Voltage _(The other option is 0.6 x DDR2 Voltage. Does this setting make a difference? Would 0.6 be better to use?)_ *auto* *leave on auto*
> *CPU <--> NB HT Voltage:* 1.250v *ok for now*
> *NB <--> SB HT Voltage:* - Auto _(Recently started wondering about these settings (and the two below). What are the significance of these settings in OC`ing if any? Is auto fine?)_ *No effect on ocing leave on auto*
> *NB Core / PCI-E Voltage:* Auto *ok*
> *SB Core / PCI-E Voltage:* Auto *ok*
> *SB Standby Core Voltage:* +1.50v
> 
> *ok*
> 
> Boot Settings
> _(A couple settings I've always wondered about)_
> *OS Select for DRAM > 64MB:* Non-OS2 *ok*
> *PEG Link Mode:* Auto _(Just curious if Auto & Non-OS2 are correct settings to use. Is Windows 7 a Non-OS2 OS? Always wondered about that. Another "old" option that is now obsolete perhaps?)_
> *yes obsolete*
> 
> Again, I realize this is a large list of questions.. And some that could be answered by googling them. If you feel that I would be better served by reading on Wikipedia perhaps, or another site, feel free to point me in that direction.. My basic thinkign was that you also use an M23N32-SLI, and you've probably seen these same settings and maybe thought the same thing.. So maybe you might already know a good deal bout thm. If not, no big deal. Thanks for all your help, and wish me luck on getting these new settings to work. I report back with my findings as soon as I get it running and stabe @ 250 x 14.5. Thanks again for all your help & guidance. I really love this OC`ing business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Here's a picture of my current Ram timings and such. I have it set (in BIOS) to 4-4-4-12-Auto. Should It be manually set to 4-4-4-12-24-2T?
Click to expand...

See inside quote for answers.
hope I got them all

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## NFleck

Thank you very much.

I now have my pc stable @ 3616.2MHz (249.4 x 14.5) with all of the settings you said to set.

Now, I'm interested in using PMT to have my cpu step down whilst not gaming. What I'm wondering is if I should have nVidia CP set to load my custom profile, and have PMT set to load it's settings on start-up as well..? Or _just_ PMT?

Also, PMT has some odd voltage settings in my mind.. Why is it set to 1.0500v for CPU VID & NB VID? Also, it seems odd to me that p4 has my multi's set to 16x, when my max should only be 14.5x ..?

Lastly, in the Service tab, I have set balanced to use P-State bounds 1-4, but I want to use High Performance for gaming so I set it to 0-0. Is this correct?


----------



## Gyro

Try the settings used here(use 14.5 multi and 1.35v cpu(in cpu-z) for P0,) http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/9570#post_15904167

Use only pmt or the nvtools, not both.they may conflict.

Run your benches again and see the improvement.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

I don't think leaving Nvidia System Tools installed hurts anything by per se, but I did uninstall it off of my machine. But using them both at the same time does seem very dangerous by having two independent apps trying to access machine state registers.

When using PMT, you'll want to get used to the idea of changing power plans depending on what task you're doing. The base state will be balanced which allows you to have the power savings at idle.

If you have a UPS typically like one from APC and install the basic windows drivers, the OS will see the UPS like a laptop battery and will enable the battery icon in the system tray. This will give you direct access to the two most recent power plans used and you can click to change.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> Which settings.. My timing settings? All of the ones in the DRAM Config section were default settings..


AI Clock Skew: Advance 150ps (Another one that always wondered about.) Just this one.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> Which settings.. My timing settings? All of the ones in the DRAM Config section were default settings..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AI Clock Skew: Advance 150ps (Another one that always wondered about.) Just this one.
Click to expand...

Here's a little read for you http://www.overclock.net/t/119265/how-to-clock-skew-can-save-your-overclock-and-memory

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> Thank you very much.
> I now have my pc stable @ 3616.2MHz (249.4 x 14.5) with all of the settings you said to set.
> Now, I'm interested in using PMT to have my cpu step down whilst not gaming. What I'm wondering is if I should have nVidia CP set to load my custom profile, and have PMT set to load it's settings on start-up as well..? Or _just_ PMT?
> Also, PMT has some odd voltage settings in my mind.. Why is it set to 1.0500v for CPU VID & NB VID? Also, it seems odd to me that p4 has my multi's set to 16x, when my max should only be 14.5x ..?
> Lastly, in the Service tab, I have set balanced to use P-State bounds 1-4, but I want to use High Performance for gaming so I set it to 0-0. Is this correct?


First off, the author provided some default values that are typical to AMD processors, but that doesn't mean they will work for you. Set the values to what you think are reasonable values. Also, it is not necessary to use all 5 power states. I only use four myself and frankly that may be one too many.

Second, the user interface wasn't something that was intuitively obvious to me either, so don't feel bad. A lot of what's in this powerful little tool I had to determine by trial on error. This is one of the main reasons I use Core Temp, which is to monitor the changes made to voltages and clock speed. You will see the tool in the pictures from the link Gyro gave.

About the power voltages, this is a little trickier. If you mouse-over NB VID, you will see a notation that for AM2 boards (which the M2N32 is), only this value has any direct effect. Here are some important points you want to consider.

I would undo the Core and NB VID voltage settings in BIOS and put them back to Auto.
Core Temp will only display NB VID value as just plain old VID.
To see the Core voltage, you'll need to use something CPU-Z.
Core voltage tends to be offset from NB by about 300 mV. By using the Core voltage offset in BIOS, you can increase that spread by another 200 mV.
As to your last question, the answer is "yes". In this power plan setting, you don't want PMT changing the system at all and leave it locked at the highest power level.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Here's a little read for you http://www.overclock.net/t/119265/how-to-clock-skew-can-save-your-overclock-and-memory
> Gyro


What settings worked for you? Dr. Swizz had mentioned to advance 150ps, but hadn't worked for me. The write-up you reference suggests that only the B bank needs this setting and perhaps the A bank should be delayed or left as is. Right now, i'm only using the A bank anyway, so this is probably why the Auto setting is best for me.


----------



## Gyro

Auto works fine for me

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> leave sli compatible memory disabled.


I didn't even know about this feature, so I'm glad it came up. None of the DRAM I own apparently supported that function which is why I never saw it in the BIOS. And then it seems that even if you have that support, you don't really want to use it in higher level overclocking activities.


----------



## Gyro

More reading http://www.overclock.net/t/131840/what-is-so-special-about-sli-memory

http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-ddr2-pc2-6400-sli-ready-edition-dual-channel-eol.html

EPP was an Nvidia standard and is now superceded by Intel XMP.

Gyro


----------



## NFleck

Thanks for the info guys but I actually got it working somewhat on my own by trial-and-error last night. I basically have it set to use 4x250MHz for Power Saving, and stay there (I set P4 to only use 4-4 for bounds.) I set Balanced to fluctuate between 4 p-states (x14.5 - x11.5 - x9.0 - x6.5 - x4.0), and I set High Performance for gaming which stays at 14.5x250 using 0-0 bounds. I left all the VID (didn't even notice the message that said only NB VID matters for AM2 boards, but it didn't matter anyways) to the default values (all were set to 1.0500 when I started the app,) and any changes I attempted to make (ie. I set my P0 state to use 1.375 which is what CPU-z says I am at,) made absolutely no difference when it switched P-States.. I tried many different things. This changes nothing for me. However, the program is basically dong what I want in that when I am doing nothing, it idles @ 4.0x250, when I start doing stuff like web browsing, Youtube, etc. it slowly goes up, and is stable at all the P-States, even with the voltages not changing.. Thus, I keep them all @ 1.0500v for the PMT settings..
However, I do have both PMT and nVidia Control Panel installed, which now I'm thinking might be why PMT isn't able to change the voltages.. However, I think I like it like this anyways.. Less to think about and calculate as far as voltages, etc. is concerned, and it seems to be stable anyways and this is giving me great temps whilst idle/browsing the web, and even when running Everests' & Prime95s' tests, I am still getting >= 60°C (Around 58° I believe.. but I'm about to do some more tests now that I have it set up the way I want.). Now my last test is to do a 10 minute Prime test, and then after that, I am finally ready to play Skyrim for the first time on my new rig.. ^^

Thanks for all the help guys. You've already taught me so much in these short few days, and I feel like I am almost ready to actually provide some assistance to newcomers. This community is unbelievable, and I am very happy to be a part of it. Keep up the great work guys!









For reference, here are my final specs, which I think I'll be sticking with for a while.. I like it like this more than having the CPU @ ~200, and the multi @ ~18

This is *3616.29MHz* *[ 250MHz (249.4) x 14.5 ]* _High Performance [P0]_


This is *997.6MHz* *[ 250MHz (249.4) x 14.5 ]* _Power Saver [P4]_


----------



## Gyro

Run some benches so you can compare with your 200x19 settings please.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> PMT isn't able to change the voltages.]


Do you have *CPU to NB HT Voltage* and *CPU Voltage* set to *Auto* in BIOS?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> Now my last test is to do a 10 minute Prime test, and then after that, I am finally ready to play Skyrim for the first time on my new rig.. ^^


When you run Skyrim, let me know what graphics settings give you decent FPS and gameplay, and then let me know what your core temps are. Prime95 is much more severe than Skyrim of course because the GPU is much more important for a game, whereas Prime95 default torture test is solely focused on the CPU itself . To be fair about the Skyrim test, get to the town of Markarth and look around. Once you get there you will know what I mean.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

I have to preface my question with, man you guys are awesome for keeping this club alive. Can't believe my old m2n board is still kicking let alone viable for a quad upgrade.









Anyways, I'm having an issue with using my RAID'd F3's as a boot drive. I have a 160gb drive that has my old original windows xp on it, and I would like to remove said drive and use it in another rig. Right now windows wont boot without that drive plugged in and enabled. Is there an obvious setting im overlooking? In fact it wont allow me to boot to the RAID unless the 160gb drive is selected as the first HDD.

Tried turning off IDE-[enabled], and selecting [none] as my master-ide.

I don't mind wiping my C: drive as its mostly just win7 and a few programs, but I'd rather not do that until i figure out what the deal is first.

Any help/suggestions from you guys?


----------



## gr8sho

Then I will preface by saying I have no RAID experience on M2N boards,

However, some thoughts come to mind.

Have you checked the boot.ini file on your drives to see if there are references to the XP installation, and in BIOS, the harddisk priority sequence to make sure the 160DB drive isn't in the way somehow? Also, you didn't perhaps put your pagefile.sys over on that 160GB drive did you?

I actually have aspirations to RAID two SSDs at some point, but I think I'm going to wait for a mobo upgrade since I don't really trust the Nvidia chipset to work properly with Sandforce II controller based SSDs.


----------



## Gyro

Ditto ^^

You might have better luck asking in the HD section.

Gyro


----------



## Nycto

So, I was going through SIW (System Information for Windows) to check out the temperature of my new video card, an EVGA GeForce 560Ti, upgraded from an EVGA 9600 GT. The GPU is at 39 C, which I was okay with, but what scared me was the temperature of the processor, at 55 C, and the TMPIN0 and TMPIN2 values (north and south bridge respectively? I do not know), at 67 C and 61 C respectively. I've never seen temps that high, and I'm kind of afraid to play Skyrim at the moment.

The CPU is using the stock cooler and stock thermal paste...I'm guessing artic silver and a new cooler might be in order? I'm also going to purchase a another 200mm fan and a 140mm fan for this case, as it has the capability to support them.

Does anyone else have any ideas as to why those temps are so high? I really don't want to blow up this board...


----------



## UpperDeck

Hey guys, I'm a long time owner of an M2N32-SLI Deluxe and am about to upgrade my rig. Ive done a lot of reading but still want to ask and make sure before I make my purchases. As long as I get a good heatsink, should a Phenom II X4 975 or 980 BE 125w work too? I believe it should be just fine, Im just making sure I didnt miss a post saying there was an issue. Also I was going to replace my old ram with a CORSAIR XMS2 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit for about $65 .. would I be better off with 2 smaller kits, utilizing all 4 slots instead? Thanks in advance, sorry if these might be silly questions, still learning.


----------



## NFleck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Run some benches so you can compare with your 200x19 settings please.
> 
> Gyro


Sorry, got sidetracked with Skyrim (mods and such) yesterday and completely forgot about the OC`ing and sh**.









I'll run some tests @ 200x18 vs 250x14.5 and show you my results tomorrow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> PMT isn't able to change the voltages.]
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have *CPU to NB HT Voltage* and *CPU Voltage* set to *Auto* in BIOS?
Click to expand...

No.. I have the CPU voltage set manually as per the guide on Page 1 of this thread. That's the guide I (basically) followed to get the cpu running.

On my first boot with the new cpu, this was the little "mini" guide I wrote down for myself, and followed:


Settings to manual
*CPU voltage --> 1.33v* (I seem to have increased this to ~1.376v , I believe I read that this was better for the 955 BE)
RAM voltage --> 2.1v
CPU Multiplier --> x16
Else --> Auto

After that, I believe it was you who told me to try the following:

*CPU/NB HT Voltage --> 1.25v* (someone else said 1.30v, but I used 1.25v for now.)
CPU Freq. --> 250MHz
CPU Multiplier --> x14.5
Drop RAM Speed --> 667MHz
Drop HT Multi (CPU<-->MCP55 HT) --> x4.0

Remember that this was my first time upgrading my cpu alone (without my father to watch and basically tell me what to do, when i was a kid), let alone overclocking.. I just never bothered with my Sempron 3400+ & 2 sticks of 512MB ddr2-800mhz + 1 stick of 1GB ddr2-667MHz (what I upgraded from.. lol)

Nonetheless, you can see from this, that my CPU & CPU<-->NB HT voltages are both manually set. I don't like the leave anything to chance (that I don't have to.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> Now my last test is to do a 10 minute Prime test, and then after that, I am finally ready to play Skyrim for the first time on my new rig.. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> When you run Skyrim, let me know what graphics settings give you decent FPS and gameplay, and then let me know what your core temps are. Prime95 is much more severe than Skyrim of course because the GPU is much more important for a game, whereas Prime95 default torture test is solely focused on the CPU itself . To be fair about the Skyrim test, get to the town of Markarth and look around. Once you get there you will know what I mean.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm not meaning I'm using Skyrim as a test.. lol. I am actually just "playing" it.

_As mentioned above:_
Quote:


> Sorry, got sidetracked with mods and such yesterday and completely forgot about the OC`ing and sh**.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll run some tests @ 200x18 vs 250x14.5 and show you my results tomorrow.


*EDIT:* Actually, I did have the CoreTemps gadget running on my secondary monitor whilst playing, and I also use _*Skyrim_-Elys-_MemInfo*_ for displaying my specs whilst playing.. and I noticed that my temps were _very_ nice. Skyrim recommended to play @ high, which I did try and was great -- if you don't mind ~20 fps. (still better than my fps @ medium/low with my previous cpu).
I then decided to try settings @ high, but disabling AA, and I get 45-50 fps on average, and maxing out @ 60 fps inside caves (I did my testing with a new character in the first "dungeon" with no mods installed except SKSE and -Elys-_MemInfo , and was getting 60 fps most of the time (45-50 when there were a few npc (or maybe water?) around). Needless to say, I'm liking what I'm seeing.. I've never seen any games looking this amazing.. I now understand why people are so nuts about fps.









I havn't tried my Nord main yet with mods on.. However, I mostly just use mods like Lost Art of the Blacksmith, Better Crafting, Fountain of Youth - Beauty Project, etc.. -- (I do not use any mods that make the game easy.. like cheats, (IMO, what's the point of playing if you're going to do that.. I want to get as much play time as possible.. If anything, I want mods that make it harder.. I'm actually planning on using that newer Deadly Dragons mod actually.. It looks awesome.)) -- But not really too much of "intensive" mods like post processing injector or w/e.. I found when I tried it before that it made things wayy to bright for my liking.. Maybe I didn't have it set right though.. Nonetheless, I don't think the mods I _do_ use have an adverse affect on framerate.
Was like 4am when I went to bed after going through (not even) all of the new mods/updates since I started this upgrading/OC`ing business... lol.









Skyrim FTW!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nycto*
> 
> So, I was going through SIW (System Information for Windows) to check out the temperature of my new video card, an EVGA GeForce 560Ti, upgraded from an EVGA 9600 GT. The GPU is at 39 C, which I was okay with, but what scared me was the temperature of the processor, at 55 C, and the TMPIN0 and TMPIN2 values (north and south bridge respectively? I do not know), at 67 C and 61 C respectively. I've never seen temps that high, and I'm kind of afraid to play Skyrim at the moment.
> 
> The CPU is using the stock cooler and stock thermal paste...I'm guessing artic silver and a new cooler might be in order? I'm also going to purchase a another 200mm fan and a 140mm fan for this case, as it has the capability to support them.
> 
> Does anyone else have any ideas as to why those temps are so high? I really don't want to blow up this board...


I use HWMonitor Pro, and now Coretemp 1.0 + the Coretemp Gadget mostly for my thermal readings.. I wouldn't rely on "SIW"

My (mobo) *THRM / TMPIN0 / 1 / 2* are at *40° / 49° / 37° / 49° / 32°* according to HWMonitor Pro.
I don't believe they actually refer to your NB/SB temps.. I think it's something on the mobo, and most likely, not easily cooled other than having fans set-up properly (intake vs exhaust).. Most likely some of the chips on the mobo I would think.. If you're using the M2N32-SLI Deluxe (like I am), it has some "heatsinks" and a fan for keeping those chips cooler (if they're the ones I think these temps are referring to.) SO they're probably ok @ w/e they're at.. Otherwise, perhaps your mobo voltages are incorrectly set up. AOne of the more advanced members here will probably be able to shed more light on the situation, but for now I wouldn't worry too too much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UpperDeck*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm a long time owner of an M2N32-SLI Deluxe and am about to upgrade my rig. Ive done a lot of reading but still want to ask and make sure before I make my purchases. As long as I get a good heatsink, should a Phenom II X4 975 or 980 BE 125w work too? I believe it should be just fine, Im just making sure I didnt miss a post saying there was an issue. Also I was going to replace my old ram with a CORSAIR XMS2 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit for about $65 .. would I be better off with 2 smaller kits, utilizing all 4 slots instead? Thanks in advance, sorry if these might be silly questions, still learning.


I'm using a Phenom II x4 955 which is working wonderfully.. and I've seen _some_ with the 965.. But none with anything higher than that.. I'd stick with the 955 or 965 personally.. Unless you're planning on grabbing an AM3 board. One of the more advanced OC`ers here might be able to tell you more about it, but that's my opinion from what I've learned thus far.
As for the ram, you can see what I'm using in my rig below my post here.. which is basically the same as what you're looking at. In my mind, using 2 sticks of 2GB - 800MHz is working great for me.. I also have 2 more sticks of 800MHz @ 512MB, but the timings are different which I'm a little worried about.. But yeah, I think using 2x2 is better than 4x1. Again, one of our resident guru's can probably shed more light. Good luck, whatever you decide to try.


----------



## UpperDeck

Yeah, I want to pick up the better chip for only a little more money, since Ive had this board forever, and I wasnt planning on o/c'ing in the beginning.. if I do something wrong and fry this board, it might be hard for me to find another one, so I know I might have to use the chip in an AM3 oneday. Don't know if there will be unforseen issues with post 965, but the order can wait.. I will continue playing world of tanks on low till I have the guru's blessing! I may go with the Kingston HyperX 8GB quad kit instead. I'm still using my old GeForce 7800 gtx sli, so I want to go with some solid upgrades.


----------



## NFleck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UpperDeck*
> 
> Yeah, I want to pick up the better chip for only a little more money, since Ive had this board forever, and I wasnt planning on o/c'ing in the beginning.. if I do something wrong and fry this board, it might be hard for me to find another one, so I know I might have to use the chip in an AM3 oneday. Don't know if there will be unforseen issues with post 965, but the order can wait.. I will continue playing world of tanks on low till I have the guru's blessing! I may go with the Kingston HyperX 8GB quad kit instead. I'm still using my old GeForce 7800 gtx sli, so I want to go with some solid upgrades.


Yeah.. My dad told me that if I want to upgrade right now, and don't have the loot for a completely new system (mobo, ddr3 ram, etc. etc.) then the best thing to do is grab the 955 BE and some higher end ddr2 ram and just stick with that. No point grabbing an AM3 board now, as it seems the new APU processors (or w/e comes next) are going to be a game-changer anyways, and I'm better off doing a minor upgrade for now -- saving up, and grabbing something amazing for the same price in about a years time. For now though with me playing Skyrim, New Vegas, and Minecraft sometimes -- the Sempron /w 2GB of off-set speed ram just wasn't cutting it so for like $200, my pc is pretty rockin' until I deicde to make a *big* change. If you aren't willing to grab a Sandy Bridge, or a Bulldozer CPU and a new mobo, I'd follow the same advice.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UpperDeck*
> 
> Yeah, I want to pick up the better chip for only a little more money, since Ive had this board forever, and I wasnt planning on o/c'ing in the beginning.. if I do something wrong and fry this board, it might be hard for me to find another one, so I know I might have to use the chip in an AM3 oneday. Don't know if there will be unforseen issues with post 965, but the order can wait.. I will continue playing world of tanks on low till I have the guru's blessing! I may go with the Kingston HyperX 8GB quad kit instead. I'm still using my old GeForce 7800 gtx sli, so I want to go with some solid upgrades.


I bought my 965BEwith intentions of moving it to an AM3+ board at some point. If you check sigs of folks posting here, you will find some with 980BEs. Stay with the 125W as the highest wattage to be put on an M2N32. If you invest in the best Deneb processor you can now, then moving it to a new board will be all the better, this assuming that is your long term plan.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nycto*
> 
> So, I was going through SIW (System Information for Windows) to check out the temperature of my new video card, an EVGA GeForce 560Ti, upgraded from an EVGA 9600 GT. The GPU is at 39 C, which I was okay with, but what scared me was the temperature of the processor, at 55 C, and the TMPIN0 and TMPIN2 values (north and south bridge respectively? I do not know), at 67 C and 61 C respectively. I've never seen temps that high, and I'm kind of afraid to play Skyrim at the moment.
> The CPU is using the stock cooler and stock thermal paste...I'm guessing artic silver and a new cooler might be in order? I'm also going to purchase a another 200mm fan and a 140mm fan for this case, as it has the capability to support them.
> Does anyone else have any ideas as to why those temps are so high? I really don't want to blow up this board...


Can you download CoreTemp and post your temps? Idle and then at load. If you keep your case closed and it's not able to keep up with heat transfer out of the case, then you will be able to cut a few degrees by opening the side panel. But since you mention that your case can support additional fans, i would try those first before investing in a high-end cooler, unless of course you want to. Hopefully your case has a rear access panel so you don't have to pull the motherboard out to install the cooler.

By way of example, my case has a 120mm exhaust fan and 2 x 140mm fans on the intake side. and although I know for a fact they help matters, they cannot keep up with the heat demand from both the CPU and the two GPUs I have in the case when the side panel is on. As I start to investigate newer case designs, I see that they are setup with physical partitions so that say the PSU won't contribute to the heat generated by the main electrical components.

Another even simpler test is to look at the HW Monitor in BIOS and see what it's reporting. If you're not running a method to provide a cool 'n quiet like function, your idle temps will be in the 40s with a stock heat-sink. A 980 will only be marginally hotter than a 965 if it's even noticeable.

_Skyrim is a highly addictive game for some of us, and the thought of not being able to play would be a big problem here.







. I have almost 300 hours on a Nord character at level 71 basically starting on day one of when the game could be obtained._


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> No.. I have the CPU voltage set manually as per the guide on Page 1 of this thread. That's the guide I (basically) followed to get the cpu running.
> On my first boot with the new cpu, this was the little "mini" guide I wrote down for myself, and followed:
> 
> 
> Settings to manual
> *CPU voltage --> 1.33v* (I seem to have increased this to ~1.376v , I believe I read that this was better for the 955 BE)
> RAM voltage --> 2.1v
> CPU Multiplier --> x16
> Else --> Auto
> 
> After that, I believe it was you who told me to try the following:
> 
> *CPU/NB HT Voltage --> 1.25v* (someone else said 1.30v, but I used 1.25v for now.)
> CPU Freq. --> 250MHz
> CPU Multiplier --> x14.5
> Drop RAM Speed --> 667MHz
> Drop HT Multi (CPU<-->MCP55 HT) --> x4.0
> 
> Remember that this was my first time upgrading my cpu alone (without my father to watch and basically tell me what to do, when i was a kid), let alone overclocking.. I just never bothered with my Sempron 3400+ & 2 sticks of 512MB ddr2-800mhz + 1 stick of 1GB ddr2-667MHz (what I upgraded from.. lol)
> Nonetheless, you can see from this, that my CPU & CPU<-->NB HT voltages are both manually set. I don't like the leave anything to chance (that I don't have to.)


All I'm saying, and this is through my personal experience because I was baffled for quite a long time why PMT wasn't manipulating the voltages, is you'll need to set those values to Auto if you want PMT to be fully functional. In fact, I ran for many months as you are now setup thinking the world was good because I could get the CPU frequency to bounce up and down when in reality I was only getting half of the job of what the tool was really intended to support. I'm thinking I stumbled onto the solution while working on getting my SSD firmware straightened out, and having to do CMOS clears and the like when I must have unintentionally forgotten to manually set those two voltages, and lo-and-behold, I'm now starting to see VID show a proper 1.05V value at idle. From there I was almost done because I still had to factor in the relationship between CPU VID and NB VID.

I also want to address your point about the instructions on the first page. Those were written at a time when people were only getting started trying to run the 965BE on the M2N32. I'm not knocking them and in fact I used them myself when I got started. I bought the 965 without having had the benefit of this forum and then when I got stuck with the infamous 800MHz clock speed issue, I stumbled into the club. Eventually the topics turned from just getting the 965 running to now dealing with overclocking, which is why many of us are here. This drove the need to find a solution for CPU-NB voltage and wanting to find a way to run the machine so it wasn't always running at a higher power consumption. So the conclusion here is that "page 1" is fine to get these Deneb C3 processors running at their nominal rated settings, but if you want to go a step further, more adjustments are needed.

Bottom-line here is that if you want the power management functionality of PMT, you're going to have put BIOS back to default (actually easier in the long run) and let PMT handle the voltages instead.

Lastly about the proper value for NB VID at max rating. IF you set this value to 1.25V, the CPU VID will only be another 300mV higher, and I would be worried that's just not enough to run the CPU properly. This is why I set it it 1.3V. and why I also use the CPU Core voltage offset function in BIOS to give me a little more voltage there so I'm not starving the CPU. I think this all works fine, and I agree with N2G that the IMC is the weak link in the chain on where system stability breaks down at the high-end as I'm unable to push the FSB much past 2000MHz.

Cheers.

Thanks for the plug-in tips for Skyrim. I may give these a spin just to peek at the numbers. If you think what you see is good, there's more to be had by exploiting all the DX11 treats now being supported like Ambient Occlusion, but that's a discussion for another time.


----------



## NFleck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UpperDeck*
> 
> Yeah, I want to pick up the better chip for only a little more money, since Ive had this board forever, and I wasnt planning on o/c'ing in the beginning.. if I do something wrong and fry this board, it might be hard for me to find another one, so I know I might have to use the chip in an AM3 oneday. Don't know if there will be unforseen issues with post 965, but the order can wait.. I will continue playing world of tanks on low till I have the guru's blessing! I may go with the Kingston HyperX 8GB quad kit instead. I'm still using my old GeForce 7800 gtx sli, so I want to go with some solid upgrades.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my 965BEwith intentions of moving it to an AM3+ board at some point. If you check sigs of folks posting here, you will find some with 980BEs. Stay with the 125W as the highest wattage to be put on an M2N32. If you invest in the best Deneb processor you can now, then moving it to a new board will be all the better, this assuming that is your long term plan.
Click to expand...

You really think buying an AM3 cpu _now_ is a good idea..? I *know[/u] I am not as educated as you yet, but I definitely think it'd be a better idea to wait a little bit, and see the amazing stuff amd has in store for '12.. Buying an AM3+ board now would be a waste of money.. IMO, if you cant wait, purchase a cheaper AM3 cpu (like the 955 or 965,) and use it in the M2n32, then grab a whole new mobo (fx is coming to mind.. but I'm sure we'll see some new sh** very soon), cpu, etc. Just my opinion though.

*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> No.. I have the CPU voltage set manually as per the guide on Page 1 of this thread. That's the guide I (basically) followed to get the cpu running.
> On my first boot with the new cpu, this was the little "mini" guide I wrote down for myself, and followed:
> 
> 
> Settings to manual
> *CPU voltage --> 1.33v* (I seem to have increased this to ~1.376v , I believe I read that this was better for the 955 BE)
> RAM voltage --> 2.1v
> CPU Multiplier --> x16
> Else --> Auto
> 
> After that, I believe it was you who told me to try the following:
> 
> *CPU/NB HT Voltage --> 1.25v* (someone else said 1.30v, but I used 1.25v for now.)
> CPU Freq. --> 250MHz
> CPU Multiplier --> x14.5
> Drop RAM Speed --> 667MHz
> Drop HT Multi (CPU<-->MCP55 HT) --> x4.0
> 
> Remember that this was my first time upgrading my cpu alone (without my father to watch and basically tell me what to do, when i was a kid), let alone overclocking.. I just never bothered with my Sempron 3400+ & 2 sticks of 512MB ddr2-800mhz + 1 stick of 1GB ddr2-667MHz (what I upgraded from.. lol)
> Nonetheless, you can see from this, that my CPU & CPU<-->NB HT voltages are both manually set. I don't like the leave anything to chance (that I don't have to.)
> 
> 
> 
> All I'm saying, and this is through my personal experience because I was baffled for quite a long time why PMT wasn't manipulating the voltages, is you'll need to set those values to Auto if you want PMT to be fully functional. In fact, I ran for many months as you are now setup thinking the world was good because I could get the CPU frequency to bounce up and down when in reality I was only getting half of the job of what the tool was really intended to support. I'm thinking I stumbled onto the solution while working on getting my SSD firmware straightened out, and having to do CMOS clears and the like when I must have unintentionally forgotten to manually set those two voltages, and lo-and-behold, I'm now starting to see VID show a proper 1.05V value at idle. From there I was almost done because I still had to factor in the relationship between CPU VID and NB VID.
> 
> I also want to address your point about the instructions on the first page. Those were written at a time when people were only getting started trying to run the 965BE on the M2N32. I'm not knocking them and in fact I used them myself when I got started. I bought the 965 without having had the benefit of this forum and then when I got stuck with the infamous 800MHz clock speed issue, I stumbled into the club. Eventually the topics turned from just getting the 965 running to now dealing with overclocking, which is why many of us are here. This drove the need to find a solution for CPU-NB voltage and wanting to find a way to run the machine so it wasn't always running at a higher power consumption. So the conclusion here is that "page 1" is fine to get these Deneb C3 processors running at their nominal rated settings, but if you want to go a step further, more adjustments are needed.
> 
> Bottom-line here is that if you want the power management functionality of PMT, you're going to have put BIOS back to default (actually easier in the long run) and let PMT handle the voltages instead.
> 
> Lastly about the proper value for NB VID at max rating. IF you set this value to 1.25V, the CPU VID will only be another 300mV higher, and I would be worried that's just not enough to run the CPU properly. This is why I set it it 1.3V. and why I also use the CPU Core voltage offset function in BIOS to give me a little more voltage there so I'm not starving the CPU. I think this all works fine, and I agree with N2G that the IMC is the weak link in the chain on where system stability breaks down at the high-end as I'm unable to push the FSB much past 2000MHz.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Thanks for the plug-in tips for Skyrim. I may give these a spin just to peek at the numbers. If you think what you see is good, there's more to be had by exploiting all the DX11 treats now being supported like Ambient Occlusion, but that's a discussion for another time.
Click to expand...

OIC. I actually went into bios about an hour ago and noticed my CPU NB HT Voltage was set to auto, where I wanted it @ 1.25 or 1.30... Weird.. Anyways, I am going to give a try setting back to default, and using your idea for PMT voltages and such.. Also, you have the 965BE, so I'm trying to be cautious as I know wour cpu goes a bit hugher (or lower) in the way of clock speeds, voltages, etc..

ALso, for reference I do know that page 1 guide is old.. lol. I just meant that I used that to get my cpu running as I had never even installed a cpu on my own, let alone OC`ed anything. Now, I'm using a combination of your tips, and guides I've read for AM2 mobo/cpu OCing, and AM3 OC`ing, since there are few guides specifically for what we do here. I am getting pretty fluent I think, just need some more experience with the specifics.

Also, I use the MemInfo plugin and SKSE at all times.. It isn't really that noticable IMO, and I like having that info handy at all times.. Much better than using fraps IMO.


----------



## NFleck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UpperDeck*
> 
> Yeah, I want to pick up the better chip for only a little more money, since Ive had this board forever, and I wasnt planning on o/c'ing in the beginning.. if I do something wrong and fry this board, it might be hard for me to find another one, so I know I might have to use the chip in an AM3 oneday. Don't know if there will be unforseen issues with post 965, but the order can wait.. I will continue playing world of tanks on low till I have the guru's blessing! I may go with the Kingston HyperX 8GB quad kit instead. I'm still using my old GeForce 7800 gtx sli, so I want to go with some solid upgrades.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my 965BEwith intentions of moving it to an AM3+ board at some point. If you check sigs of folks posting here, you will find some with 980BEs. Stay with the 125W as the highest wattage to be put on an M2N32. If you invest in the best Deneb processor you can now, then moving it to a new board will be all the better, this assuming that is your long term plan.
Click to expand...

Just for reference, this is what 'm talking about when I say buying the "best" possible stuff now is a bad idea..

http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=218700&view=findpost&p=1343832
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Honey Badger*
> Just an FYI: Futureproofing for more than 3 years is not possible. Period. We have Kepler & Maxwell coming down the pipe in the next 3 years, which will make the current Fermi/5xx-series look like paperweights in comparison of performance.
> 
> [ ... ]


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nycto*
> 
> So, I was going through SIW (System Information for Windows) to check out the temperature of my new video card, an EVGA GeForce 560Ti, upgraded from an EVGA 9600 GT. The GPU is at 39 C, which I was okay with, but what scared me was the temperature of the processor, at 55 C, and the TMPIN0 and TMPIN2 values (north and south bridge respectively? I do not know), at 67 C and 61 C respectively. I've never seen temps that high, and I'm kind of afraid to play Skyrim at the moment.
> 
> The CPU is using the stock cooler and stock thermal paste...I'm guessing artic silver and a new cooler might be in order? I'm also going to purchase a another 200mm fan and a 140mm fan for this case, as it has the capability to support them.
> 
> Does anyone else have any ideas as to why those temps are so high? I really don't want to blow up this board...


tmp0=cpu temp(not cores)
tmp1=MB temp
tmp2=NB temp

Temps are high because you're running a quad at 3.7 and the stock cooler is barely adequate.
As Gr8sho said if you have the squirrel fan put it on, that will drop a few c off the NB temps.
The biggest mistake people make is not being prepared for the heat increase.More fanage will help.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UpperDeck*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm a long time owner of an M2N32-SLI Deluxe and am about to upgrade my rig. Ive done a lot of reading but still want to ask and make sure before I make my purchases. As long as I get a good heatsink, should a Phenom II X4 975 or 980 BE 125w work too? I believe it should be just fine, Im just making sure I didnt miss a post saying there was an issue. Also I was going to replace my old ram with a CORSAIR XMS2 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit for about $65 .. would I be better off with 2 smaller kits, utilizing all 4 slots instead? Thanks in advance, sorry if these might be silly questions, still learning.


Yes either will work fine.
Get 2 2x2gb kits for 8gb of 800,that way if one stick takes a dump you're not stuck with no ram,having to send all four sticks for rma.
And don't skimp on a cpu cooler.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> Just for reference, this is what 'm talking about when I say buying the "best" possible stuff now is a bad idea..
> http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=218700&view=findpost&p=1343832


I think you misunderstood my meaning. When I say AM3+ motherboard, I'm saying a current vintage one that supports the hardware I have but also uses recent vintage DRAM and things like SATA-3 and USB-3 ports. I have no interest in that topic you posted. I know there's always a high-end in the PC market and if you buying at that high-end floats your boat, that's cool. It's just not something that's on my radar now.

The other consideration is the maturity of the BIOS and the motherboard manufacturer. It seems to be more of a concern now because of the way apparently Intel chipsets have been shown to cause OCZ SSDs problems, and to a lesser extent AMD. In some cases due to faulty chipset drivers and in other cases due to poor BIOS implementation.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> You really think buying an AM3 cpu _now_ is a good idea..? I *know[/u] I am not as educated as you yet, but I definitely think it'd be a better idea to wait a little bit, and see the amazing stuff amd has in store for '12.. Buying an AM3+ board now would be a waste of money.. IMO, if you cant wait, purchase a cheaper AM3 cpu (like the 955 or 965,) and use it in the M2n32, then grab a whole new mobo (fx is coming to mind.. but I'm sure we'll see some new sh** very soon), cpu, etc. Just my opinion though.
> 
> OIC. I actually went into bios about an hour ago and noticed my CPU NB HT Voltage was set to auto, where I wanted it @ 1.25 or 1.30... Weird.. Anyways, I am going to give a try setting back to default, and using your idea for PMT voltages and such.. Also, you have the 965BE, so I'm trying to be cautious as I know wour cpu goes a bit hugher (or lower) in the way of clock speeds, voltages, etc..
> ALso, for reference I do know that page 1 guide is old.. lol. I just meant that I used that to get my cpu running as I had never even installed a cpu on my own, let alone OC`ed anything. Now, I'm using a combination of your tips, and guides I've read for AM2 mobo/cpu OCing, and AM3 OC`ing, since there are few guides specifically for what we do here. I am getting pretty fluent I think, just need some more experience with the specifics.
> Also, I use the MemInfo plugin and SKSE at all times.. It isn't really that noticable IMO, and I like having that info handy at all times.. Much better than using fraps IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GR8. Hopefully you can reproduce what I see here. I haven't seen too many folk actually claim to have achieved the CnQ function with PMT.

About the meminfo plug-in. Very neat. Although on a 1080p screen the default text size is barely visible. The numbers I saw are consistent with my expectations. I know I can't hold 60FPS all the time, dips into the 40s at times, but it is good enough for ultra settings I'm using.


----------



## NFleck

Yeah, I like your pc.









I ran benchmarks today for the *200MHz x 18* vs *250MHz x 14.5*
I found that with PCMark Vantage running just the generalized test (it tests everything, just for shorter amount of time. 36 mins vs 140mins roughly I believe.) The *250x* performed roughly 3-5% better in almost every test.. The temps were actually 3 degrees cooler at idle, and 1 degree hotter under load for the full PCMark General Test (test #1 - ~36 mins).
I then waited a bit to let the cpu get back to idle temp, and ran 3DMark Vantage. My CPU score for the *200x* was 24,479 with temps at _42°C / 54°C_. The *250x* performed better, giving a CPU score of 28,177, and temps of _39°C / 55.5°C_. The *250x* performed exactly the same (+/- 0.5 per score on average) on the Featuretests of 3DMark Vantage.

The *250x* consists of the following config:

*CPU NB HT Voltage:* 1.25v
*CPU Voltage:* ~3.335 _(Have to double check this value. Can't remember where I had it written down.)_
*CPU Freq:* 250MHz
*CPU Multi:* 14.5
*RAM Speed:* 667MHz
*CPU<-->MCP55 HT:* 4x
Ram is running at 832MHz this way, and temps are pretty much the same on average. Seems like it was a good idea.

The *200x* consists of the following config:

*CPU NB HT Voltage:* Auto
*CPU Voltage:* ~3.335 _(Have to double check this value. Can't remember where I had it written down.)_
*CPU Freq:* 200MHz
*CPU Multi:* 18
*RAM Speed:* Auto (800MHz)
*CPU<-->MCP55 HT:* 5x
----

Next, I'm going to be testing my *250x* with auto settings on cpu voltages, so that I can config PMT to control the VID, and idle at a better voltage than running *250 x 4.0* @ same voltage I run *250 x 14.5*.
I'll post back after doing some testing with voltages.


----------



## Gyro

Run the Everest memory bench at 250 ref clock to compare to this you posted earlier http://s101.photobucket.com/albums/m75/Kronix_420/Other/Overclocking/?action=view&current=cachemem.png

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

I just ran PCMark 7. I'm guessing this is somehow different than Vantage. Anyhoo, this is the result of the basic test run in default settings.

4111 PCMarks


----------



## UpperDeck

Thank you for the input guys, I will go with 2 sets of ram in case one goes, and yea gr8sho I wish I had a usb3 port.. might have to just pick up a card for my external. Im going to put the finishing touches on my shopping list and we'll see how it goes!


----------



## NFleck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Run the Everest memory bench at 250 ref clock to compare to this you posted earlier http://s101.photobucket.com/albums/m75/Kronix_420/Other/Overclocking/?action=view&current=cachemem.png
> 
> Gyro












This is still @ 250 x 14.5

That picture I posted before was 202x19 by the way.. Which was just me seeing how high I could go with stock cooler.. That was too high. So, this is faster than 3.8 @ 200MHz even.. and it's closer to 3.6. lol


----------



## NFleck

Ok, for reference you cannot have PMT with custom voltage settings & C&Q, and have nVidia load a profile on windows startup. I had to boot to safe mode and fix that because Windows was freezing upon start due to both programs attempting to change things.

For reference to others, I am going to include a step-by-step guide on how to get *Phenom Msr Tweaker* (PMT) to utilize a custom Cool & Quiet configuration, with custom P-states and have a fluid voltage.

---



My PC is completely stable, with nice temps imo. and ram, mobo, etc. running faster than stock due to the increased Bus speed. (all done /w stock cooler). These settings allow you to have a custom-set "Cool & Quiet" function to allow the CPU to idle at a low temperature, and have a voltage that isn't static.
All of these settings are done on a Phenom II x4 955 BE with 2x2GB DDR2 PC2-6400 800MHz Ram, and a M2N32-SLI Deluxe mobo running BIOS version 5002. Running your CPU at 250MHz x 14.5 is a 25% OC, and is actuslly quite a bit faster than running @ the same clock speed, but using only the CPU Multi. to control the OC. You can see that the 250x14.5 even beats 200x19 at all basic benchmarks using Everest's Cache & Memory benchmark. I will add some direct comparisons of using 250MHz witha lower multi, vs. 200MHz with a higher multi. but for now, i'll just tell you how I got it to run stable, and you can see for yourself how much faster it is.

The first step; as mentioned above, is to disable your _on-boot_ nvProfile, if you are using nVidia Control Panel to configure your setup. You cannot have both programs trying to control these settings. PMT will do it by itself.
Go into the nVidia Control Panel, then Profile Policies. Where you set it to load *x* profile on boot, select all of these "Rules" and press "Del" on the keyboard (I couldn't find a delete button -- this is the only way I saw to get rid of it,) to delete them.

Now reboot and go into the BIOS. On this board, the BIOS settings should be as follows:

*CPU Voltage:* 1.33v
*CPU NB/HT Voltage:* Auto
*CPU Frequency:* 250MHz
*CPU Multiplier:* 14.5
*DRAM Speed:* 667MHz _(The increased Bus speed will actually make your ram run stably closer to 833MHz, as well as increasing all other aspects of your mobo as well.)_
*CPU<-->MCP55 HT:* x4.0

Now boot back into Windows, and download and install (if you havn't already) PhenomMsr Tweaker.
Open it up and then use the following settings, or set up your own. Remember that all computers are different, even with the same hardware.. That being said, you'll probably find that using your own setting swill be better for your specific situation. Even I will be continuing to customize these settings, I'm sure of it. Nonetheless, I think this is a good guideline to use.

Here is my PMT config, and my custom C&Q settings:
Now, I have 3 P-states set up: High Performance (P0), Mid Perf. (P1), and Idle. (P2).
And I use 3 Windows Power Profiles to set PMT to use only certain P-states (just P0, or just P2) when I'm gaming or sleeping, and then to fluctuate during general day-to-day use.










My PMT settings are as follows (with Bus Speed @ 250MHz):

*P0*
*Core Multis:* 14.5
*CPU/NB VID:* 1.2500

*P1*
*Core Multis:* 10.5
*CPU/NB VID:* 1.2000

*P2*
*Core Multis:* 4.0
*CPU/NB VID: 1.0500*

_Note: I realize the the M2N32 doesn't have separate voltages for CPU & NB VID, but I set them the same anyways. It doesn't hurt.







_

The reson for setting my mid-perf. multi higher was two-fold. First, when initially running PMT, it gave me the voltages for 16, 10.5, 4.0, and your current set voltage. Since I'm only using 3 P-states, I decided that using their recommended voltages would make things a lot easier, and also, the fact that if my computer is idle, I want it pretty much as low as possible, but if I do decide to do something, (web browser, winrar, etc.) I think have P1 set to be _just under_ your desired voltage, and in the event that I am doing something that needs that little extra, P0 provides me with my max desired multi.

*Balanced* _(I use this for "general day-to-day". It has 3 P-states for covering almost any possible usage of the pc without any interaction.)_
*Mode:* Ganged _(Default - No need to change them separately.)_
*Load sampling interval:* 50 _(Default)_
*P-state bounds:* 0-2 _(Low, Medium, and High P-states)_
*Load thresholds:* 30-15 _(See below.)_
*Consecutive samples:* 4-6 _(These two settings control the amount of core load (min/max) to count as an "increase sample". I want the state to increase only if the computer has *4* consecutive samples of at least 30%. It decreases if th computer has *6* consecutive samples of at most 15%. This will cause the computer to only increase P-states if you are doing something CPU intensive for more than a couple seconds -- and to only decrease when the job is finished. As opposed to fluctuating the P-states all the time, whether or not the job is finished.)_
*Aggressive up:* Disabled _(My setup uses different logic. See above.)_










*High Performance (Gaming)* _(I use this for playing intensive games, or Photoshop, or video encoding, etc.. It has only 1 P-state -- the maximum I want it to go -- and does not change.)_
*P-state bounds:* 0-0 _(Stays at the highest possible P-state until I chance the power profile back to Balanced, or Power Saver.)_
The rest of the setting will be grayed out.

*Power Saver (Idle / Sleeping)* _(I use this for when I'm sleeping pretty much, as the Balanced power profile will idle @ 4.0x250 anyways. It has only 1 P-state -- the minimum I want it to go -- and does not change.)_
*P-state bounds:* 2-2 _(Stays at the lowest possible P-state until I chance the power profile back to Balanced, or High Performance.)_
The rest of the setting will be grayed out.

Now you're done. I suggest downloading *CoreTemp* (http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/)








Set it to load on windows start-up, and to start minimized.
I personally set it to minimize to the tray, and just show the maximum temp there.

Then grab the *CoreTemp Gadget* (http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/addons.html).








Set it to display the CPU name, clock speed (including multi), VID voltage, Ram usage, Core (c0-c3) temps & loads, and the graph to show the core loads, and max temp. Set the colour scheme to w/e you like, and you now have a realtime sidebar gadget to show you you voltage, clock speed, core load/temp, and a neat graph as well.

I also use the *Power Status - Sidebar Gadget* (http://blog.orbmu2k.de/sidebar-gadgets/power-status-sidebar-gadget)








This allows me to change Power Profiles right from the desktop, and allows me to always know which profile I'm currently using.

There are a lot of great gadgets that are also helpful here: http://blog.orbmu2k.de/. However, I find that any more than these start to affect my idle cpu loads, which personally, I don't like.

Anyways, that's it for the guide. Good luck, and enjoy your new idle temps. ^^

© NFleck || Overclock.net || 2012 ©
---

Feel free to follow this guide, and if you guys think it's worthy, maybe throw it on the OP so other's can find it more easily in the future.

_Last Updated 01/02/12_


----------



## gr8sho

Well done. I'm glad you were able to make it work!

One suggestion: use images that show your CPU, and not Intel stuff. People will take you more seriously this way.









About the power status gadget, I had made the suggestion at one point but upon further review, I decided the power status icon in the system tray if set to persist is really all that's needed to give quick access to power plans. I try to keep my system as lightweight as possible.
Note: in order to have access to these power options, you must have a UPS connected to the PC with the Microsoft drivers and not the APC drivers installed.

About the balanced power plan, I tried using the aggressive up setting thinking this would be enough to help play my PC games, but I found that it wouldn't really do the job to my satisfaction so I just flip to high performance before starting games, and then revert back to balanced when done. If I forget to revert back, the subsequent rebook won't honor the lower voltage setting nor will the CPU multiplier be set properly. I assume this is a bug in PMT itself.

At this point you can probably go ahead and uninstall Nvidia System Tools, at least the part that allows control of the CPU multiplier.


----------



## NFleck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Well done. I'm glad you were able to make it work!
> 
> One suggestion: use images that show your CPU, and not Intel stuff. People will take you more seriously this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the power status gadget, I had made the suggestion at one point but upon further review, I decided the power status icon in the system tray if set to persist is really all that's needed to give quick access to power plans. I try to keep my system as lightweight as possible.
> Note: in order to have access to these power options, you must have a UPS connected to the PC with the Microsoft drivers and not the APC drivers installed.
> 
> About the balanced power plan, I tried using the aggressive up setting thinking this would be enough to help play my PC games, but I found that it wouldn't really do the job to my satisfaction so I just flip to high performance before starting games, and then revert back to balanced when done. If I forget to revert back, the subsequent rebook won't honor the lower voltage setting nor will the CPU multiplier be set properly. I assume this is a bug in PMT itself.
> 
> At this point you can probably go ahead and uninstall Nvidia System Tools, at least the part that allows control of the CPU multiplier.


I took some personal screenshots of the gadgets, as well as added some more screenshots of PMT settings as well.

Also, I do the same thing as far as using High Perf for gaming.. Also, I said to avoid Aggressive up, didn't you catch that part? My "High Perf." power profile is for gaming and hold me @ 250x14.5 -- the balanced is for day-to-day, and goes up as needed (mostly for larger win-rar files and such), and the power saver is if i want it to _stay_ low, not really used much as the balanced profile will idle at that speed/voltage.


----------



## SavageNorseman

Hello, I would like to join the M2N-SLI motherboard owner's club. My CPU-Z Validation is below:



I have a question for you M2n-SLI Deluxe owners. I want to upgrade my CPU from what is available right now on Newegg.com either brand new or OEM and would like to avoid sites like eBay.

Currently Newegg.com offers several 95W-125W Phenom II x4 Processors including:

PII X4 830 Deneb AM3 95W - OEM - $89.99 on up to the PII X4 980 Deneb AM3 125W Black Edition - Retail $169.99.

It does not look like any of the suggested models on the ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe motherboard CPU compatibility page are currently being offered. In fact, the closest thing appears to be the PII X4 830.

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM2/M2NSLI_Deluxe/#CPUS
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM2/M2NSLI_Deluxe/#CPUS - Link to CPU compatibility page.

My question is this: Can I use a CPU that is not on this support list? In particular I was looking at the 960T because it is 95W and is in stock. My other consideration was the 955 Black Edition, but it is currently out of stock. Now I can wait assuming this thing will eventually be re-stocked and is not at the end of its life.

My other concern is this: I installed the latest BIOS update from the ASUS site: Version 1804b 09/21/10 which is newer than beta 5001 released 04/14/10. The CPU list shows beta 5001 as being necessary to use AM3 socket CPUs such as the Phenom II X4 820. Wouldn't the newest BIOS update encompass these processors as well?

Sorry if any of this has been asked already. Any help would be very much appreciated. My rig needs to be upgraded in a bad way!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageNorseman*
> 
> Hello, I would like to join the M2N-SLI motherboard owner's club. My CPU-Z Validation is below:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you M2n-SLI Deluxe owners. I want to upgrade my CPU from what is available right now on Newegg.com either brand new or OEM and would like to avoid sites like eBay.
> 
> Currently Newegg.com offers several 95W-125W Phenom II x4 Processors including:
> 
> PII X4 830 Deneb AM3 95W - OEM - $89.99 on up to the PII X4 980 Deneb AM3 125W Black Edition - Retail $169.99.
> 
> It does not look like any of the suggested models on the ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe motherboard CPU compatibility page are currently being offered. In fact, the closest thing appears to be the PII X4 830.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM2/M2NSLI_Deluxe/#CPUS
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM2/M2NSLI_Deluxe/#CPUS - Link to CPU compatibility page.
> 
> My question is this: Can I use a CPU that is not on this support list? In particular I was looking at the 960T because it is 95W and is in stock. My other consideration was the 955 Black Edition, but it is currently out of stock. Now I can wait assuming this thing will eventually be re-stocked and is not at the end of its life.
> 
> My other concern is this: I installed the latest BIOS update from the ASUS site: Version 1804b 09/21/10 which is newer than beta 5001 released 04/14/10. The CPU list shows beta 5001 as being necessary to use AM3 socket CPUs such as the Phenom II X4 820. Wouldn't the newest BIOS update encompass these processors as well?
> 
> Sorry if any of this has been asked already. Any help would be very much appreciated. My rig needs to be upgraded in a bad way!


Welcome,

The x4 830 would suit your setup best I think.With this cpu you don't need to use the workaround needed for the 955-980's.
And a couple more gb's of ram wouldn't hurt either.
The 960T won't work.
1804 has a fix for slow boot with ATI gfx cards,but yes they are the same otherwise.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

The previous discussion on this topic happened around pages 949-950 of this thread. The one thing that struck me as important is to stay with a 95W CPU for that board..


----------



## NFleck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageNorseman*
> 
> Hello, I would like to join the M2N-SLI motherboard owner's club. My CPU-Z Validation is below:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you M2n-SLI Deluxe owners. I want to upgrade my CPU from what is available right now on Newegg.com either brand new or OEM and would like to avoid sites like eBay.
> 
> Currently Newegg.com offers several 95W-125W Phenom II x4 Processors including:
> 
> PII X4 830 Deneb AM3 95W - OEM - $89.99 on up to the PII X4 980 Deneb AM3 125W Black Edition - Retail $169.99.
> 
> It does not look like any of the suggested models on the ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe motherboard CPU compatibility page are currently being offered. In fact, the closest thing appears to be the PII X4 830.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM2/M2NSLI_Deluxe/#CPUS
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM2/M2NSLI_Deluxe/#CPUS - Link to CPU compatibility page.
> 
> My question is this: Can I use a CPU that is not on this support list? In particular I was looking at the 960T because it is 95W and is in stock. My other consideration was the 955 Black Edition, but it is currently out of stock. Now I can wait assuming this thing will eventually be re-stocked and is not at the end of its life.
> 
> My other concern is this: I installed the latest BIOS update from the ASUS site: Version 1804b 09/21/10 which is newer than beta 5001 released 04/14/10. The CPU list shows beta 5001 as being necessary to use AM3 socket CPUs such as the Phenom II X4 820. Wouldn't the newest BIOS update encompass these processors as well?
> 
> Sorry if any of this has been asked already. Any help would be very much appreciated. My rig needs to be upgraded in a bad way!


Welcome to the club.








Hope to see you get the new cpu up and running.


----------



## SavageNorseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Welcome,
> The x4 830 would suit your setup best I think.With this cpu you don't need to use the workaround needed for the 955-980's.
> And a couple more gb's of ram wouldn't hurt either.
> The 960T won't work.
> 1804 has a fix for slow boot with ATI gfx cards,but yes they are the same otherwise.
> Good luck
> Gyro


Thanks Gyro and gr8sho,

I sort of figured the 960T might not work. I wish the 955 and up had better / official support... I COULD look into the workaround - I already run Nvidia GPUs and was planning on upgrading to another Nvidia product such as the GTX 560 Ti anyway because the motherboard has an Nvidia chip set and only supports Nvidia SLI.

I understand however that there is not much bandwidth on my Mobo with its 570 MCP chip set offering only one 16x PCI-E 1.0 lane or two at 8x, 8x, this would already mean one new PCI-E 2.0 card would be running at PCI-E 2.0 8x speed, so SLI would probably not make much sense...

It looks like the X4 830 is the best choice for now if it is truly drop in at this point. I have the 1804b BIOS installed so all I would have to do is reset my settings and I'm good to go? One other thing to consider here is I am currently running Windows XP - will that be an issue? I can upgrade to Win 7 while I'm at it I guess..

Do you guys think the GTX 560 Ti is a good choice for this board? I guess $250-$300 is about my limit for an upgrade on this old beast as far as graphics go... I don't want to spend $500 on a new GTX 580 only to find that it's heavily bottle-necked by my motherboard, won't work, or worst of all - replaced in 6 months time with the Kepler GPU... fingers crossed this is gonna be a good one.


----------



## SavageNorseman

Wait ... scratch that X4 830. I just looked at the Micro Center website after reading pages 949-950 in this thread and - THANK YOU whoever said to check them out. Lo and behold the one near me has a Phenom II X4 840 in Retail Box for $60.

I might be heading there in just a short while to pick this up..

Can anyone confirm if this processor works without a work-around on the M2N SLI Deluxe?


----------



## Gyro

Don't get the x4 840,it has no L3 cache.

You can run the 955 in your MB, I suggested the 830 because you are using a zlm 9500.the 9xx cpu's will push that pretty hard.

Also check the previous page for Nfleck's post on using PMT instead of Nvtools for the 955-980 work around.

Xp is no problem,the 560 ti is a great upgrade and don't forget more ram.

Gyro


----------



## SavageNorseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Don't get the x4 840,it has no L3 cache.
> You can run the 955 in your MB, I suggested the 830 because you are using a zlm 9500.the 9xx cpu's will push that pretty hard.
> Also check the previous page for Nfleck's post on using PMT instead of Nvtools for the 955-980 work around.
> Xp is no problem,the 560 ti is a great upgrade and don't forget more ram.
> Gyro


Aw, really the L3 cache is that important? Over 400mhz more speed? The 830 is 2.8Ghz and the 840 is 3.2Ghz... I didn't think about the heat being too much for my Zalman 9500 cooler... I probably should have tried to get a tower cooler that would fit / or replace my Armor case 250mm fan side panel with the plain window panel for $30 to allow for more space for a cooler...

Kind of urks me that Newegg wants $90 bucks for the 830 and its OEM - chance of bent pins there :/

The 955BE would not be a good choice because it requires a work-around AND would produce too much heat for my Zalman cooler huh?

Any type of 560 ti will work in my motherboard? I was looking at EVGA in particular because of the lifetime warranty. Also - any idea if it would indeed be a waste to attempt SLI with this card on my board? Effectively this puts both cards at about 4x, 4x in PCI-E 2.0 speed because I only have 1 16x lane at PCI-E 1.0 speed..


----------



## Gyro

Check out this thread (post #3 & #10) http://www.overclock.net/t/1162337/amd-phenom-ii-x4-830-vs-840

Any 560 will work.

Sli with newer high end cards will be to much for the pcie 1.0 x8 sli.
But with the x4 830 you will see a good improvement even with your sli 8800's.

Gyro


----------



## SavageNorseman

Thanks again for all the info Gyro,

I guess the 830 really is the better option, but does anyone know of a better deal than $90 currently on newegg.com for an OEM part?

I will probably be placing orders VERY soon, even as early as tonight. I just want to make sure that the 830 is the best processor for me and that $90 is a fair price on the market right now.

Also I hope the GTX 560 Ti is the best choice for this configuration without totally breaking the bank, but AMD seems to have some nice offerings... I could probably spring for up to a 6950 (they are generally the same price as a 560 Ti), but these all seem to be PCI-E 2.1 cards which might not work with my board and may conflict with the Nvidia chip set.

So, right now it's looking like drop in an 830 OEM for $90 bucks, and grab a EVGA 560 Ti while I'm at it for a grand total of $320 in upgrades... not too bad.

Oh and yes - I did notice the bit about the RAM needing an upgrade - thing is I didn't want to take this thread too far off track with my problems, but I bought an additional 2x1GB kit of the same Corsair XMS2 LED PC6400 (DDR2 800) ram from eBay over the summer and it seemed to run ok at first but lately my PC has been having a lot of problems which i seem to have tracked down to the RAM... I just can't get it to show errors in Memtest 86+ yet after 25 hours of testing on one stick..

Oddly enough though if I try to play BFBC2 with that one isolated stick of RAM from eBay I get bad artifacts and crashes where the PC restarts itself and a blue screen goes whipping by so fast I can't read it.

The problems have gone away now that I am running my original 2x1GB set of RAM purchased new from Newegg and ZipZoomFly when I built the PC in 2007. So - even though I can't get memtest to show it I think the RAM from ebay is bad and I plan on trying to return it to Corsair because it has a "Lifetime" warranty.


----------



## Gyro

Check this out http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0375737

Any single ATI card will work ok,if you choose that route.
Nvidia runs sweet on these boards though.
Your M2N problems are welcome here,that's what this club is all about.
The xms2 2x2 800 runs at 1.8v,yours runs at 1.9v so another set of matching 2x1 or get 2x2 and save the 2x1 for backup.

Gyro


----------



## SavageNorseman

Okay - I checked the Microcenter link but they didn't have the 830 for $50 in stock at my location (thanks for the good link though).

I went ahead and pulled the trigger over at Newegg for an X4 830 OEM for $90 and an EVGA 560 ti for $250.

Whew... most substantial upgrade I have done in 5 years - I have been waiting a long time for this... hope BF3 and BC2 on ultra are worth it!

I'll report back if there's any problems and update my system info.


----------



## Gyro

Remember to reset bios to defaults(F5) before installing the 830,then reset CMOS before booting the first time,then set bios to defaults(F5) on first boot,then set bios the way you like and enjoy.

Gyro


----------



## theproffessor

Hey all, new to the site, and I'm having some troubles with upgrades I've recently made to an old M2N32-SLI Deluxe. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Let me start out with the specs before my upgrades:

Thermaltake Armor (old school, no giant side panel fan)
580w Hiper PSU
8 Gigs Mushkin Ram
M2N32-SLI Deluxe
AMD Athlon X2 6000+ (Zalman CPU cooler)
4 WD Caviar Blacks running in Raid for storage
1 WD Caviar Black running my Windows partition
Auzentech HDA Xplosion sound card
2 GeForce 9800 GTs (512Mbs) in SLI (technically I would count one of those cards as part of the new build, but since it was a cheap ebay purchase I tested it in the old system to make sure it worked... and by tested I mean I put in about 150 hours of skyrim without incident so I don't think the SLI is the problem)

Upgrades:
AMD Phenom II X4 925
Second GeForce 9800 GT (again, thoroughly tested in old build without incident)
64G Samsung SSD
several new fans/ LED light bars

Upgrading the Build:
- updated the BIOS on the M2N32-SLI Deluxe to the latest 5002 revision
- took everything completely apart
- painted the inside of the case and added new fan holes/ holes for better cable management
- added more fans/ LED light bars
*- while installing a clean copy of Windows 7 64bit on the SSD, the process would hang/ lock up at the "starting windows" screen. After removing parts piece by piece I found that I could install by removing one stick of RAM. I figured I just had a bad stick and I would memtest everything once I installed Windows. This led to:

Problem #1:
- after installing Windows and getting everything up and running I decided to run memtest86+ on all my Ram to see what the problem was
- all 4 sticks tested clean INDIVIDUALLY after 2 passes (including the one I had removed to install windows)
- when 4 sticks are installed Windows restarts at the "starting windows" screen AND memtest freezes after just a few seconds
- when 3 sticks are installed (any combination of 3 works) Windows will start fine AND memtest runs clean after 2 passes
- I have made no adjustments in the BIOS to voltage/ timings and did no overclocking on the CPU (I did notice that by default the BIOS does NOT run the recommended timings for my Ram, but didn't change them because I do not have the knowledge to do so (yet))

I thought this was all annoying, but I could live with 6gigs of Ram, until...
Problem #2:
- soon after I got Windows and all my programs installed and put together I started getting freezes/ lock ups
- the screen would freeze, sound would stutter, ctr alt delete did nothing and I would have to turn off the computer to restart
- at first they were fairly intermittent, but they soon became more frequent
- I made sure all my drivers were up to date, temps were good, anything else I could think of
- I then did a second totally clean install of Windows... same results
- after that I tried putting the OLD HD back in and doing a clean install of windows
- this has mostly alleviated the problem, but I have gotten 2-3 of those freezes/ lock ups

Are these problems one and the same? Is this all a ram issue? Should I adjust the ram settings? Could it be a power issue (don't see why, but I am reaching the limit on the 580W supply I bet)? Is the SSD just faulty, or does it come back to this weird ram problem?

Any help is greatly appreciated! Also I apologize if this was covered somewhere else but I could not find much help when searching. Thanks again!


----------



## S M Balls

I've been running my M2N32-sli Deluxe wireless with a Athlon II 5000 BE, and BF3 means it's time for an upgrade. Can someone tell me what the difference is between the Phenom II X4 970 BE, and the 975. I see that someone is using a 975, but will the other work? (The 470 is on sale at Newegg.) Or should I stick to the 955/965? Thanks


----------



## hednik

Even getting the 955 or 965 would require a work around.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theproffessor*
> 
> Hey all, new to the site, and I'm having some troubles with upgrades I've recently made to an old M2N32-SLI Deluxe. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Let me start out with the specs before my upgrades:
> 
> Thermaltake Armor (old school, no giant side panel fan)
> 580w Hiper PSU
> 8 Gigs Mushkin Ram
> M2N32-SLI Deluxe
> AMD Athlon X2 6000+ (Zalman CPU cooler)
> 4 WD Caviar Blacks running in Raid for storage
> 1 WD Caviar Black running my Windows partition
> Auzentech HDA Xplosion sound card
> 2 GeForce 9800 GTs (512Mbs) in SLI (technically I would count one of those cards as part of the new build, but since it was a cheap ebay purchase I tested it in the old system to make sure it worked... and by tested I mean I put in about 150 hours of skyrim without incident so I don't think the SLI is the problem)
> 
> Upgrades:
> AMD Phenom II X4 925
> Second GeForce 9800 GT (again, thoroughly tested in old build without incident)
> 64G Samsung SSD
> several new fans/ LED light bars
> 
> Upgrading the Build:
> - updated the BIOS on the M2N32-SLI Deluxe to the latest 5002 revision
> - took everything completely apart
> - painted the inside of the case and added new fan holes/ holes for better cable management
> - added more fans/ LED light bars
> *- while installing a clean copy of Windows 7 64bit on the SSD, the process would hang/ lock up at the "starting windows" screen. After removing parts piece by piece I found that I could install by removing one stick of RAM. I figured I just had a bad stick and I would memtest everything once I installed Windows. This led to:
> 
> Problem #1:
> - after installing Windows and getting everything up and running I decided to run memtest86+ on all my Ram to see what the problem was
> - all 4 sticks tested clean INDIVIDUALLY after 2 passes (including the one I had removed to install windows)
> - when 4 sticks are installed Windows restarts at the "starting windows" screen AND memtest freezes after just a few seconds
> - when 3 sticks are installed (any combination of 3 works) Windows will start fine AND memtest runs clean after 2 passes
> - I have made no adjustments in the BIOS to voltage/ timings and did no overclocking on the CPU (I did notice that by default the BIOS does NOT run the recommended timings for my Ram, but didn't change them because I do not have the knowledge to do so (yet))
> 
> I thought this was all annoying, but I could live with 6gigs of Ram, until...
> Problem #2:
> - soon after I got Windows and all my programs installed and put together I started getting freezes/ lock ups
> - the screen would freeze, sound would stutter, ctr alt delete did nothing and I would have to turn off the computer to restart
> - at first they were fairly intermittent, but they soon became more frequent
> - I made sure all my drivers were up to date, temps were good, anything else I could think of
> - I then did a second totally clean install of Windows... same results
> - after that I tried putting the OLD HD back in and doing a clean install of windows
> - this has mostly alleviated the problem, but I have gotten 2-3 of those freezes/ lock ups
> 
> Are these problems one and the same? Is this all a ram issue? Should I adjust the ram settings? Could it be a power issue (don't see why, but I am reaching the limit on the 580W supply I bet)? Is the SSD just faulty, or does it come back to this weird ram problem?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated! Also I apologize if this was covered somewhere else but I could not find much help when searching. Thanks again!


It could be a psu problem,Try all 4 sticks and pull one of the gfx cards.

Good luck
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S M Balls*
> 
> I've been running my M2N32-sli Deluxe wireless with a Athlon II 5000 BE, and BF3 means it's time for an upgrade. Can someone tell me what the difference is between the Phenom II X4 970 BE, and the 975. I see that someone is using a 975, but will the other work? (The 470 is on sale at Newegg.) Or should I stick to the 955/965? Thanks


The only difference is higher multi. 955=16x200,980=18.5x200.Any and all Athlon II and Phenom II cpu's will work,except the 960t which will not work on these MB's.
The 955-980 does require a workaround.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

If you look at this link, it will show you AMD CPUs with Deneb Cores Newegg has. While it's unfortunate that the 955 / 965 / 970 / 975 / 980 require an operating system level assist to run at full speed, the upgrade itself is quite good.

Note that the 965 is missing from the their list!!


----------



## theproffessor

@Gyro

"It could be a psu problem,Try all 4 sticks and pull one of the gfx cards.

Good luck"

Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately I have already tried pulling one vid card... and then pulling the raid array... and then even pulling the optical drives that were getting power on the same lead as the HD. Still no luck with getting all 4 sticks to load.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Then I will preface by saying I have no RAID experience on M2N boards,
> However, some thoughts come to mind.
> Have you checked the boot.ini file on your drives to see if there are references to the XP installation, and in BIOS, the harddisk priority sequence to make sure the 160DB drive isn't in the way somehow? Also, you didn't perhaps put your pagefile.sys over on that 160GB drive did you?
> I actually have aspirations to RAID two SSDs at some point, but I think I'm going to wait for a mobo upgrade since I don't really trust the Nvidia chipset to work properly with Sandforce II controller based SSDs.


I did have the pagefile on the smaller drive!


----------



## theproffessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theproffessor*
> 
> @Gyro
> "It could be a psu problem,Try all 4 sticks and pull one of the gfx cards.
> Good luck"
> Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately I have already tried pulling one vid card... and then pulling the raid array... and then even pulling the optical drives that were getting power on the same lead as the HD. Still no luck with getting all 4 sticks to load.


Update:
Also only different configurations of 3 DIMMs work for some reason. If I fill DIMMs 1-3 memtest will freeze and windows will not load up. If I fill DIMMs 1,2,4, it boots fine. At this point you would say "hey, maybe DIMM 3 is bad!?"... But if I fill DIMMs 2-4 it also boots up. This is so weird.


----------



## Gyro

Ok, try raising Cpu to NB HT volts to 1.30v.(in jumperfree config/advanced voltage control).

So the 4 sticks ran fine with the 6000?

Can you post a link to your ram,please.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> I did have the pagefile on the smaller drive!


Woohoo! So you're up and running now?


----------



## theproffessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Ok, try raising Cpu to NB HT volts to 1.30v.(in jumperfree config/advanced voltage control).
> So the 4 sticks ran fine with the 6000?
> Can you post a link to your ram,please.
> Gyro


Thanks for the help... but I may have found the problem...

In the interim here's the other things I tried:
- lowing the Ram speed down a notch to 666
- increasing the Ram voltage all the way up to 2.15 (they were rated to go up to 2.1 so I figure this wouldn't fry them just for a test)
- unplugging the Raid array
- unplugging various other components

And finally, since I have been trying to get this to work for the last several days, I pulled the new CPU and put in the old one. All the new stuff, just the old CPU... everything works fine again. All four sticks of Ram are running and the SSD is currently running with no lock ups. I am currently running a bunch of programs, downloading stuff, playing pandora and have several windows open. I'm going to open up some Deus Ex later tonight and see how that runs. I will reserve judgement on the SSD problem till more testing happens, but so far so good.

My question now is the Phenom I had just bad, or is it the architecture of the new chip in general? Either way I'm going to RMA this chip and get a new one.

I'll update later tonight and tomorrow about the SSD and the locking up situation.

Edit: And since you asked, here is a link to my Ram description:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146726


----------



## Gyro

AM2+/AM3 have separate power planes for the cpu/imc(NB),So it could be that stock 1.2v on the cpu/nb HT for the 925 may not be enough with 4 dimms.
AM2 the cpu/imc(NB) run off the same voltage.
If your up to one more cpu change to try more cpu/nb volts,that would help narrow it to the cpu,if it does not help them maybe the cpu is the culprit.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## theproffessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> AM2+/AM3 have separate power planes for the cpu/imc(NB),So it could be that stock 1.2v on the cpu/nb HT for the 925 may not be enough with 4 dimms.
> AM2 the cpu/imc(NB) run off the same voltage.
> If your up to one more cpu change to try more cpu/nb volts,that would help narrow it to the cpu,if it does not help them maybe the cpu is the culprit.
> Good luck
> Gyro


Hmm... well, I have no idea what that means, but I'll give it a try!

I think I'm going to do some more testing with the SSD first. That way I can blame it entirely on the CPU if the NB voltage increase doesn't work.

I'll update later, thanks.


----------



## S M Balls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hednik*
> 
> Even getting the 955 or 965 would require a work around.


I think I am up for the workaround. Can you only use a ps2 keyboard? Or do you just need it to boot up? Are there any more substantial inconvieniences?


----------



## N2Gaming

S M Balls I think you only need the PS2 for making bios changes but I could be wrong. It's been a while since I poked around in the M2N32 BIOS but I'd assume you can use any USB keyboard and mouse once booted into the GUI of your OS provided you install the proper Drivers for ea KB/MS .

Let me know if I'm wrong on this.

N2G


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S M Balls*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hednik*
> 
> Even getting the 955 or 965 would require a work around.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am up for the workaround. Can you only use a ps2 keyboard? Or do you just need it to boot up? Are there any more substantial inconvieniences?
Click to expand...

Here is a guide to PMT http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/9680_20#post_16083715
It has better options than theNVtools.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> S M Balls I think you only need the PS2 for making bios changes but I could be wrong. It's been a while since I poked around in the M2N32 BIOS but I'd assume you can use any USB keyboard and mouse once booted into the GUI of your OS provided you install the proper Drivers for ea KB/MS .
> 
> Let me know if I'm wrong on this.
> 
> N2G


It's hit and miss for the ps/2 kb,some need it and others don't.One should have one on standby just incase though.
You are right,it is only needed(if needed)while in the bios,once in the OS usb kb functions normally.

And if you could take a moment and put the link above on the front page, thanks

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Here is a guide to PMT http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/9680_20#post_16083715
> It has better options than theNVtools.
> It's hit and miss for the ps/2 kb,some need it and others don't.One should have one on standby just incase though.
> You are right,it is only needed(if needed)while in the bios,once in the OS usb kb functions normally.
> And if you could take a moment and put the link above on the front page, thanks
> Gyro


Let me add my voice on the need to update the first post. While we are all grateful for the trailblazing efforts made by folks like bigjohn44, the world has moved on and more learning has occurred, and more to the point, the number of owners wanting to upgrade these boards appears to be unabated, so having them try to get their upgrade working on NVT and then advising them to try another method using PMT is repetitive and wasteful. I would suggest making both choices visible and perhaps encouraging the PMT path as ultimately the most desirable one given the added power savings available

About this recurring keyboard issue, can anyone recommend a good part that will convert USB to PS/2 so folks have the option of running their newer USB keyboards in the PS/2 port?


----------



## DrSwizz

Hello all M2N users!

Today I was looking at CPU prices to see if the prices had dropped since before Christmas. To my surprise I found that almost all AMDs AM3 CPUs where out of stock at many of the etailers in my country (Sweden). I read a month or so ago that AMD was going to stop producing AM3 CPUs so that they could allocate more manufacturing capacity to 32nm CPUs, but I did not expect the results of this to be evident so soon.
I would therefore advice all M2N users who have intentions of upgrading their CPU to a Phenom II or an Athlon II CPU to so as soon as possible, otherwise you might not be able to get an AM3 CPU at all.


----------



## theproffessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theproffessor*
> 
> Hmm... well, I have no idea what that means, but I'll give it a try!
> I think I'm going to do some more testing with the SSD first. That way I can blame it entirely on the CPU if the NB voltage increase doesn't work.
> I'll update later, thanks.


SSD ran all night for me without a hitch. Opened lots of programs, downloaded a ton of stuff, gamed a little... no official stress test, but it was locking up fairly quickly with light use before, so I'm saying the problem is fixed.

I already put in the RMA on the chip and I think I'm just going to send it in anyway. It's OEM, so even if there is a compatibility issue with the Phenom in general I will just have to figure it out because I can't outright return it. Also this way I will definitely know if it was a defective chip, or if it's just the Phenoms in general on this board. Thanks again, will update in a few weeks after RMA.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Hello all M2N users!
> Today I was looking at CPU prices to see if the prices had dropped since before Christmas. To my surprise I found that almost all AMDs AM3 CPUs where out of stock at many of the etailers in my country (Sweden). I read a month or so ago that AMD was going to stop producing AM3 CPUs so that they could allocate more manufacturing capacity to 32nm CPUs, but I did not expect the results of this to be evident so soon.
> I would therefore advice all M2N users who have intentions of upgrading their CPU to a Phenom II or an Athlon II CPU to so as soon as possible, otherwise you might not be able to get an AM3 CPU at all.


All good things come to an end eventually. The other thing that Dr. Swizz is implying in case y'all don't follow is that it is possible the prices of these CPUs may go up depending on how many people are deciding to still buy such processors.

From a historical perspective you can refer to a number of articles such as this one to see how old the technology is, but a mere pup compared to the M2N.

Cheers,


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theproffessor*
> 
> SSD ran all night for me without a hitch. Opened lots of programs, downloaded a ton of stuff, gamed a little... no official stress test, but it was locking up fairly quickly with light use before, so I'm saying the problem is fixed.
> I already put in the RMA on the chip and I think I'm just going to send it in anyway. It's OEM, so even if there is a compatibility issue with the Phenom in general I will just have to figure it out because I can't outright return it. Also this way I will definitely know if it was a defective chip, or if it's just the Phenoms in general on this board. Thanks again, will update in a few weeks after RMA.


Would you mind taking a few minutes and adding your system details for the website? Thanks.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

@theproffessor

Would like to know which SSD you are running? I would run AS SSD or ATTO to make sure that your SSD is not running below SATA 2 speeds which can be the cause of bad firmware on your dirve.

Also you should check out this guide here on OCN.... http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-guide-optimization-for-ssds-hdds


----------



## SavageNorseman

Hey guys,

I just got my Phenom X4 830 and GeForce GTX 560 Ti in the mail today... Before I install these parts in this aging system of mine I have a few questions that suddenly came to mind:

I used to run the AMD processor drivers and Dual-Core Optimizer on my Athlon 64 X2 5200+. I do use Windows XP Home edition (and will be for a little while longer until I format and install Windows 7). Are these things even necessary anymore in 2012 (at least for the 5200+)?

Okay so next question is - I will be installing the Phenom II next and before I do that I should probably uninstall any CPU drivers and the Dual-Core Optimizer right? Would these things interfere with the Phenom II?

Last question... Is there some kind of multi-core optimizer for a Phenom II running on Windows XP SP3? Any other necessary drivers?

I don't think anyone else brought this up yet so I would be interested to see what you guys think.


----------



## Gyro

XP sp3 has a MS hotfix,so DCO is not required.So uninstall them both.

You may want to update the chipset drivers http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_15.45.html

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> XP sp3 has a MS hotfix,so DCO is not required.So uninstall them both.
> You may want to update the chipset drivers http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_15.45.html
> Good luck
> Gyro


I didn't know that either. Now, I don't remember if I explicitly tried to add DCO or if Microsoft did this themselves through Windows Update. How can I tell?

BTW, This is for an XP install I have laying around and frankly am only keeping around for nostalgic reasons.

Thanks and Cheers.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> XP sp3 has a MS hotfix,so DCO is not required.So uninstall them both.
> You may want to update the chipset drivers http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_15.45.html
> Good luck
> Gyro
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that either. Now, I don't remember if I explicitly tried to add DCO or if Microsoft did this themselves through Windows Update. How can I tell?
> 
> BTW, This is for an XP install I have laying around and frankly am only keeping around for nostalgic reasons.
> 
> Thanks and Cheers.
Click to expand...

If you have XP sp3 then you have it.
It does have a KB # but I can't find it,I'll keep searching.

Gyro


----------



## SavageNorseman

So I finally got around to installing the Phenom II X4 830 from Newegg tonight. I uninstalled my Dual-Core Optimizer and Processor drivers first. Next I set BIOS defaults and saved then powered down the computer. After that I popped the battery and switched the jumper to reset the CMOS then installed the new processor.

Upon first boot I tried to use all 4GB of my ram and was met only with a black screen... remembering having read something about trying 1GB first by another poster I gave this a shot... Got the computer to boot - yay! Next I get in the BIOS and see that the processor is listed as "Processor Model Unknown" but everything else was ok so I set defaults, saved and rebooted. Next I set my BIOS options and RAID setings etc... got to Windows XP Login screen... was met with "This copy of Windows XP must be registered"... Online authentication wouldn't go through on several attempts so I had to phone in... Finally I got the verification numbers and logged in to Windows XP only to find that the processor model is listed here as "Unknown Model" as well... Hmm

I run BIOS version 1804 which I was told was the same as 5001 except that it included some features to allow use of a Radeon HD5xxx series graphics card. Well perhaps this is not the case? The Asus website still lists 5001 as being necessary for all these newer AM3 processors.

I might have to reflash but I wanted to know if you guys had run into this and if there's anything else I can do before I take the risk of flashing the BIOS again... (Not sure how safe that is with the Phenom II in there being unidentified and all).


----------



## Gyro

You just need to reset CMOS with new cpu installed.
Then on first boot set bios to defaults and save,reboot ,then you can make changes as you like.

Gyro


----------



## SavageNorseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> You just need to reset CMOS with new cpu installed.
> Then on first boot set bios to defaults and save,reboot ,then you can make changes as you like.
> Gyro


Tried it - got same result. Still not showing up in BIOS or Windows as a Phenom II - it just says Unknown Model.

I guess I have to flash to 5001, doesn't look like 1804 will work.


----------



## SavageNorseman

Ok, I downloaded 5001 BIOS and put it on my USB thumb drive, loaded BIOS defaults, save+exit, ran EZ Flash 2 utility, installed BIOS 5001 and now my processor is fully recognized in Windows and the BIOS...

Some odd things happend to my BIOS though after putting in version 5001... My arrow keys stopped working on my keyboard (PS2 by the way) so I had to resort to using the direction keys on the number pad (num lock on/off did not restore functionality to my arrow keys). Next thing I noticed was when I went to set my RAM timings they were moved from their usual place and now mixed in with a whole bunch of RAM / Timing settings...

Other than that so far so good... Kind of upset about the BIOS layout being different now for RAM timing setup and no arrow key function... how strange?

Here's the new CPU-Z / Windows info showing the correct processor:


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageNorseman*
> 
> Ok, I downloaded 5001 BIOS and put it on my USB thumb drive, loaded BIOS defaults, save+exit, ran EZ Flash 2 utility, installed BIOS 5001 and now my processor is fully recognized in Windows and the BIOS...
> Some odd things happend to my BIOS though after putting in version 5001... My arrow keys stopped working on my keyboard (PS2 by the way) so I had to resort to using the direction keys on the number pad (num lock on/off did not restore functionality to my arrow keys). Next thing I noticed was when I went to set my RAM timings they were moved from their usual place and now mixed in with a whole bunch of RAM / Timing settings...
> Other than that so far so good... Kind of upset about the BIOS layout being different now for RAM timing setup and no arrow key function... how strange?
> Here's the new CPU-Z / Windows info showing the correct processor:


Strange to you but now normal to a lot of us. Whenever I reflash BIOS or reset to defaults, I have to remember to immediately disable Legacy USB support so those arrow keys start working again. And as for the layout, I think ASUS did that with a lot of our boards. It's something you get used to over time.

Another moral of the story here is to not fuss too much and simply use the latest available BIOS from ASUS website. I'm sure I remember reading the the 500x level was given specifically to enable support of the newer AMD CPUs. Although in the case of the M2N, I can see why there is some confusion since 1804 appears to be newer than 5001, but based on the numbering scheme looks like it left out some of the changes made from 5001.

M2N-SLI DELUXE BIOS 5001
1.Beta Bios for Supporting AM3 CPUs
2.System still able to POST when set CPU Multiplier to 35X, but actual frequency will not change
3.Due to chipset limitation, Max HTT is 1000MHz only.
Note: Remove the function of Full-Screen Logo , LAN PXE , Instant Alarm.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageNorseman*
> 
> Ok, I downloaded 5001 BIOS and put it on my USB thumb drive, loaded BIOS defaults, save+exit, ran EZ Flash 2 utility, installed BIOS 5001 and now my processor is fully recognized in Windows and the BIOS...
> 
> Some odd things happend to my BIOS though after putting in version 5001... My arrow keys stopped working on my keyboard (PS2 by the way) so I had to resort to using the direction keys on the number pad (num lock on/off did not restore functionality to my arrow keys). Next thing I noticed was when I went to set my RAM timings they were moved from their usual place and now mixed in with a whole bunch of RAM / Timing settings...
> 
> Other than that so far so good... Kind of upset about the BIOS layout being different now for RAM timing setup and no arrow key function... how strange?
> 
> Here's the new CPU-Z / Windows info showing the correct processor:


The odd keyboard behaviour is a well known bug, it is perfectly "normal". ;-)

As for the location of the memory timings, In early BIOSes for the M2N* board Asus used different locations & layouts for the memory settings on different motherboards. Asus later started to change the BIOSes so that they look & behave more similarly.


----------



## gr8sho

Hey Doc. I was thinking of you this morning. Have you done any more extreme OC runs with your rig?

I remember you had achieved 5GHz at one point. In some older reviews of the 965 BE, I was reading some laments that the Deneb cores didn't achieve 6 or 7GHz like some earlier AMD CPUs.


----------



## SavageNorseman

Hey guys,

I seem to be having no end of troubles lately with my setup here... I thought all was well with the new processor but apparently it's not.

I thought it was a little strange that it wouldn't boot until the 3rd attempt with 4x1GB of RAM installed, but it seemed to run ok for a few short gaming sessions after it did finally boot.

Well I came back to it this morning and started the computer up but as soon as I opened my email program it blue screened and then refused to post until I removed 2x1GB of RAM.

I was wondering if the CPU was getting enough voltage - I left everything at "default" for clock speed and voltage after doing the BIOS flashing. As a result CPU-Z reports 1.2v - is this enough for the Phenom II x4 830? What should I set the voltage at in the BIOS? Do any other voltages need tweaked like the Northbridge etc. ?

The problem could also be related to my RAM settings, but I think they're OK for what I have: Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800 PC6400 LED Series RAM that advertises 1.9v, 5-5-5-12-2T and that is exactly what I set it to in BIOS. CPU-Z Shows this:


----------



## Gyro

The ram looks ok.
1.2v might be a tad low,try 1.3v(in cpu-z).
Run prime95 blend test for 10-15 mins at 1.3v with 2 sticks of ram,then try all 4,run prime again.
Watch your temps with hwmonitor while is prime running.

Did you happen to catch the BSOD code?

If all that fails try dropping ram freq to 667 with 4 sticks,this may help the coldboot problem also.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Hey Doc. I was thinking of you this morning. Have you done any more extreme OC runs with your rig?
> I remember you had achieved 5GHz at one point. In some older reviews of the 965 BE, I was reading some laments that the Deneb cores didn't achieve 6 or 7GHz like some earlier AMD CPUs.


A little. I been playing Skyrim allot + the weather has been rather mild here so I have not done that much extreme overclocking.

A few moths ago I built myself a second watercooled computer which I tested outdoors for the first time today (-10C temperature)








The computer consists of an open air/test bench built from bits and pieces of black anodized alumium I had, two home made water cooling blocks for GPU & CPU and two old radiators that are originally where used to heat or cool the air inside Volvo 240 series cars. The cooling capacity of this system is rather massive.

Here are some pictures of it:





I was able to almost hit 5GHz with my new 960T:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2186992

Unfortunately the PSU that I built into this thing is dying so I am forced to use an external PSU for the moment.

Also I did this:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2165172
during Christmas with my old water cooled rig & the M2N32 WS Professional motherboard. Outdoors temperature was around -7C


----------



## SavageNorseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> The ram looks ok.
> 1.2v might be a tad low,try 1.3v(in cpu-z).
> Run prime95 blend test for 10-15 mins at 1.3v with 2 sticks of ram,then try all 4,run prime again.
> Watch your temps with hwmonitor while is prime running.
> Did you happen to catch the BSOD code?
> If all that fails try dropping ram freq to 667 with 4 sticks,this may help the coldboot problem also.
> Good luck
> Gyro


Gyro thanks for all your help,

I tried some of the things you suggested, but if I attempt to get 1.3v in CPU-Z that would probably mean I would have to put about 1.4-1.475v or more in as vCore setting in the BIOS. The difference between the BIOS setting and CPU-Z has always been about .1v (even with my X2 5200+ dual core setup). I never know which number is right... To further confuse things I have another tool that came with the motherboard (ASUS PC probe). This utility usually shows my vcore as being a bit higher than what I put in the BIOS - for example I put 1.375v in vcore in the BIOS, PC Probe states 4.1v.....

I set my vCore in the BIOS to 1.3000v and ran prime95 with 2gb of RAM installed on blend for 47 minutes with no problems, but CPU-Z was showing some really low voltages, it seemed like the voltage actually _dropped_ while the CPU was under load... as low as 1.1500v when I had set the vcore in BIOS to 1.3000v ... ???

So fearing that the voltage was still too low I upped it to 1.3750v in the BIOS and this is the result:



Which number is correct? CPU-Z or PC Probe, or what I KNOW I put in the BIOS......

Do I still need _more_ voltage? What exactly is considered plain "Stock" voltage for this processor... that information is actually remarkably hard to find online... even for the Phenom II X4 925 which this chip is supposedly identical to. Newegg does NOT list any voltage information on the product page for either processor and I couldn't dig up anything else that was conclusive... Even AMD does not have the specs for the 830 on their own website..


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> A little. I been playing Skyrim allot + the weather has been rather mild here so I have not done that much extreme overclocking.
> A few moths ago I built myself a second watercooled computer which I tested outdoors for the first time today (-10C temperature)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The computer consists of an open air/test bench built from bits and pieces of black anodized alumium I had, two home made water cooling blocks for GPU & CPU and two old radiators that are originally where used to heat or cool the air inside Volvo 240 series cars. The cooling capacity of this system is rather massive.
> Here are some pictures of it:
> 
> 
> I was able to almost hit 5GHz with my new 960T:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2186992
> Unfortunately the PSU that I built into this thing is dying so I am forced to use an external PSU for the moment.
> Also I did this:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2165172
> during Christmas with my old water cooled rig & the M2N32 WS Professional motherboard. Outdoors temperature was around -7C


Awesome stuff. I like that new bench setup!

Any idea what's limiting the top end?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageNorseman*
> 
> Which number is correct? CPU-Z or PC Probe, or what I KNOW I put in the BIOS......
> Do I still need _more_ voltage? What exactly is considered plain "Stock" voltage for this processor... that information is actually remarkably hard to find online... even for the Phenom II X4 925 which this chip is supposedly identical to. Newegg does NOT list any voltage information on the product page for either processor and I couldn't dig up anything else that was conclusive... Even AMD does not have the specs for the 830 on their own website..


Sorry to hear about your troubles. I might rip PCProbe off the machine and check again. I do know that for my M2N32 when I run Prime95, Vcore will definitely dip, and I understand this is normal. Does any of the CPU packaging state voltage range of operation. My 965BE is safe to run up to 1.5V but I try to feed it min voltage to keep it stable for the speed I'm running only because the higher the volts, the more heat is thrown and the stock heatsink can't keep up so well.

Also someone else with an M2N-SLI should chime in here. It's possible the power distribution isn't so well suited for this type of application.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> A little. I been playing Skyrim allot


Me too. Thoroughly enjoying this epic game. Got my Nord up to level 81 and that's it as far as stats will go.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Awesome stuff. I like that new bench setup!
> Any idea what's limiting the top end?


Well, my home made CPU block needs to be improved a bit, as the bottom of it bends slightly when it is fully assemled & I have tightened all screws that holds it together. Colder weather would help too.
Then of course if I could probably get a bit further if I was willing to increase the voltages further, but then I would start to damage the CPUs and that is not something that I am willing to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Me too. Thoroughly enjoying this epic game. Got my Nord up to level 81 and that's it as far as stats will go.


I play as a Nord too.









I am currently on level 53 and I have started to have some serious issues with bugs. There is one area of the "world" that I cannot access because the game crashes & there was one quest for the Companions that locks up completely.

I would have thought the limit would be level, 100 though. I suppose they will be releasing four DLCs that will also increase the ability to develop the character fuurther, like they did with the Fallout games.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Sorry to hear about your troubles. I might rip PCProbe off the machine and check again. I do know that for my M2N32 when I run Prime95, Vcore will definitely dip, and I understand this is normal. Does any of the CPU packaging state voltage range of operation. My 965BE is safe to run up to 1.5V but I try to feed it min voltage to keep it stable for the speed I'm running only because the higher the volts, the more heat is thrown and the stock heatsink can't keep up so well.
> Also someone else with an M2N-SLI should chime in here. It's possible the power distribution isn't so well suited for this type of application.


The actual voltage that a CPU needs depends on the individual CPUs. Personally I tend to distrust all software when their readings does not seem right. I suggest that you look at the voltage reading in the BIOS instead.
Typically the M2N32 & M2N-SLI deluxe behave rather similarly when it comes to CPU voltage. The boards overvolt the CPUs by 0.03V to 0.0.5V and there is a slight Vdroop under load of roughly the same amount of voltage.

As for the issues with SavageNorsemans memory it sounds likt the IMC for some reason does not get along very will his memory. It can probably be fixed by grudually making minor adjustment of various memory settings and testing with memtest after each change.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> The actual voltage that a CPU needs depends on the individual CPUs. Personally I tend to distrust all software when their readings does not seem right. I suggest that you look at the voltage reading in the BIOS instead.
> Typically the M2N32 & M2N-SLI deluxe behave rather similarly when it comes to CPU voltage. The boards overvolt the CPUs by 0.03V to 0.0.5V and there is a slight Vdroop under load of roughly the same amount of voltage.
> As for the issues with SavageNorsemans memory it sounds likt the IMC for some reason does not get along very will his memory. It can probably be fixed by grudually making minor adjustment of various memory settings and testing with memtest after each change.


How about increasing the CPU to NB voltage (if indeed the IMC is the problem).


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> I play as a Nord too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently on level 53 and I have started to have some serious issues with bugs. There is one area of the "world" that I cannot access because the game crashes & there was one quest for the Companions that locks up completely.
> I would have thought the limit would be level, 100 though. I suppose they will be releasing four DLCs that will also increase the ability to develop the character fuurther, like they did with the Fallout games.


I managed to sidestep a number of issues by using console commands. This link has been a useful resource when I've gotten stuck.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageNorseman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> The ram looks ok.
> 1.2v might be a tad low,try 1.3v(in cpu-z).
> Run prime95 blend test for 10-15 mins at 1.3v with 2 sticks of ram,then try all 4,run prime again.
> Watch your temps with hwmonitor while is prime running.
> Did you happen to catch the BSOD code?
> If all that fails try dropping ram freq to 667 with 4 sticks,this may help the coldboot problem also.
> Good luck
> Gyro
> 
> 
> 
> Gyro thanks for all your help,
> 
> I tried some of the things you suggested, but if I attempt to get 1.3v in CPU-Z that would probably mean I would have to put about 1.4-1.475v or more in as vCore setting in the BIOS. The difference between the BIOS setting and CPU-Z has always been about .1v (even with my X2 5200+ dual core setup). I never know which number is right... To further confuse things I have another tool that came with the motherboard (ASUS PC probe). This utility usually shows my vcore as being a bit higher than what I put in the BIOS - for example I put 1.375v in vcore in the BIOS, PC Probe states 4.1v.....
> 
> I set my vCore in the BIOS to 1.3000v and ran prime95 with 2gb of RAM installed on blend for 47 minutes with no problems, but CPU-Z was showing some really low voltages, it seemed like the voltage actually _dropped_ while the CPU was under load... as low as 1.1500v when I had set the vcore in BIOS to 1.3000v ... ???
> 
> So fearing that the voltage was still too low I upped it to 1.3750v in the BIOS and this is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> Which number is correct? CPU-Z or PC Probe, or what I KNOW I put in the BIOS......
> 
> Do I still need _more_ voltage? What exactly is considered plain "Stock" voltage for this processor... that information is actually remarkably hard to find online... even for the Phenom II X4 925 which this chip is supposedly identical to. Newegg does NOT list any voltage information on the product page for either processor and I couldn't dig up anything else that was conclusive... Even AMD does not have the specs for the 830 on their own website..
Click to expand...

What did you have the x 2 5200 set at for cpu volts in the bios?
pc probe looks closer to the actual.
Get Hwmonitor,see what is says for cpu volts.

Gyro


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> How about increasing the CPU to NB voltage (if indeed the IMC is the problem).


Yes, that would indeed be desireable, but I was under the impression that the CPU/NB voltage setting on the M2N board only afffected the HT link between the CPU and the motherboard and not the actual NB & IMC within the CPU itself, at least I never had any luck in affecting the NB & IMC with that setting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I managed to sidestep a number of issues by using console commands. This link has been a useful resource when I've gotten stuck.


Thank you. I never even thought about using the console commands. I will take a good look at that page.


----------



## SavageNorseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> What did you have the x 2 5200 set at for cpu volts in the bios?
> pc probe looks closer to the actual.
> Get Hwmonitor,see what is says for cpu volts.
> Gyro


Gyro, DrSwizz, thanks for the input I will try to answer as much as I can (I am sorry this is sort of a long story but please bear with me),

But first to answer your question: I think I had my 5200+ at 1.45v in the BIOS. It would come up as 1.3-1.35v or so In CPU-Z, ASUS PC Probe shows what the BIOS shows believe it or not, which is a bit higher than what you enter for vCore. I guess this means PC Probe (and the BIOS) are accurate? Right now I have the Phenom II set to 1.375v vCore in BIOS and the BIOS and PC Probe report 1.41v but CPU-Z shows only like 1.264 or so at idle.

I am beginning to think my motherboard is slowly dieing on me with all the weird behavior it has been showing lately. My problems began about 2-3 months ago when I started playing Battlefield Bad Company 2 heavily instead of CoD Black Ops like I usually do... (I think BC2 is more CPU intensive, GPU use never topped 60-70% with this game and the X2 5200+ OC'ed to 3.0ghz).

I started to experience bad crashes of the game left and right with blue screens and even a failure to post after some crashes which went away after restarting a few times or shutting the computer off and cold booting. After one of the crashes I think I saw something related to "NV4.dsp" which I know is the Nvidia GFX driver. One time the game-play slowed down to a crawl, FPS dropped off and never recovered and when I got out of game back to desktop to check MSI afterburner my GPU was up over 100C because the fan on my Primary GPU had stopped (but not the secondary).

I started to think that any component in my system could be going bad but decided to single out the RAM first because 2x1GB of it and 1 of the 8800GTS (the secondary) were from eBay used and were thus most suspect. Testing the RAM individually in Memtest 86+ for over 25 hours did not show any signs of error however.

I posted about my problems in another thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1195040/8800gts-640mb-fan-stopping-bfbc2-crashes-artifacts#post_16125147 (Adding as URL Link made it invisible, sorry)

I am starting to see all kinds of error messages in the System Event Viewer as well... Early on Ci (Content Indexer) was giving a constant string of errors saying that data was corrupted and that it had to recopy some data or something to that effect... There were various other errors as well I will have to get on that PC and look.

Right now, I am having problems running the rig with the GTX 560 Ti I bought. I brought it out last night and hooked it up to the system, removing my 8800GTS and using driver sweeper first. On first boot with the 560 Ti the Post screen stopped with a message at the bottom saying that it had *failed to boot on the last attempt, Press F1 to continue or Del to enter setup*... So I thought... huh that's strange - oh well, let's see if we can boot into Windows and test this thing, hit F1 and started right up. Got to Windows and tried my games and... wow am I underwhelmed - this card is nearly the exact same performance of two 8800GTS paired up with the Phenom II 830 - I might be getting an extra 10FPS in places when it jumps up in FPS but the average is nearly identical... Best frame rates are like 90 in Black Ops maxed settings, 4xAA, 1920x1200... but that's also what I got with the 8800GTS SLI. BFBC2 averages 50-75 frames and can jump to 90 or even close to 100 but it never STAYS there... it likes to average around 55ish or so (Same as the 8800GTS SLI with the Phenom II).

OK I'm sorry, now I gotta rant... Yeah this is not a GTX 580 - it is not top of the line, but Come on - I waited 5 years and 4 generations, spent $250 on this GFX card and i get the same damn performance under DX9 / Windows XP? I was honestly expecting about 120 frames AT LEAST in both games (and even that would have been slightly underwhelming for an upgrade 5 years in the making). THIS is why I held onto my old rig and Windows XP for so long - even though people are now calling it old, obsolete, and questioning my technical knowledge because I choose to hang on to Windows XP... etc. So I finally get on the bandwagon and buy some new parts and get the same performance... whoop-dee-doo.

OK, rant over... Now the big troubles came after I decided to restart the computer and see if that "Failed to POST" message would go away and stop prompting me to hit F1 to boot the machine... Well It comes up everytime you restart, so... I decided to try clearing the CMOS... The message went away! But... Then I got to Windows and was met with "*A Network Cable is Unplugged*"... Great now I have no internet. (Luckily I have other machines in the house to troubleshoot and do research from). So I am pretty stalled out now, the computer *REFUSES to boot with 4GB of RAM installed* in it, I can only Run 2x1GB, and I have no internet connection now. To Top it all off the new GFX card I bought gives the same performance as the ones it is replacing... sigh.

I really think the board is dying - *I was able to get some stable performance out of it for a little while using the 5200+ and 2GB of RAM with my OC turned off, running everything at stock speed.* It really makes me think the *VRM circuitry* is tired and the board is getting ready to go out, one component at a time on me... The stopping of the GFX card fan on two occasions really has me scared and I do NOT want that happening to my new card(s). The fact that it wont post , beep, or do anything at all with 4GB of RAM in it also seems to indicate a failure of some sort... I did get it to post with the 4GB when I first dropped the Phenom II in, by restarting with 1GB only, then shutting down and installing the other 3GB, then turning it on and playing games for a while... But then on next cold boot it would not post and I had to remove 2GB to stabilize it again.

I guess I could try some voltage tweaks like you guys suggested to the Northbridge and such... I could also try some different timings other than the recommended ones from the manufacturer that I currently run which is "1st Settings" in BIOS for RAM timings: 5-5-5-12 (Auto (22)) 2T, running at DDR2 800, 1.9v. I don't know what the 5th number is but it's grouped in with the other 4 (which are the only ones ever specified when you buy RAM) so I just leave this setting to (AUTO). I don't change anything in the second or third settings groups in the memory timing page of the BIOS... I think these are considered "Advanced" timings and have less impact on the performance of the system anyway, plus I have no idea what I'm doing with them (few people do).

Guys, I'm really sorry for the long post (and the 560 Ti rant) but I have a lot on my mind and my computer is not working right and with all the money I put into it it's driving me up the wall...

I've got to get my NIC working again ASAP if it's possible and then, get the system to post and play nice with 4GB of RAM installed in order to know that the Mobo is OK.

TLDR: (Condensed Version)

Dono what Voltage to run Phenom II X4 830 at, Currently have it set to 1.375v vCore setting in BIOS (Reads 1.41v in BIOS)
Computer will not POST with 4GB of RAM installed, RAM checks out OK in Memtest individually
NIC circuitry suddenly not working, "A Network Cable is unplugged"
Experiencing many blue screens, faiure to POST, System error messages/events
GTX 560 Ti = the performance of Two 8800GTS 640MB if paired with the X4 830... Disappointing. (Quite literally only a 1300 point difference in 3D Mark 06)


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageNorseman*
> 
> Guys, I'm really sorry for the long post (and the 560 Ti rant) but I have a lot on my mind and my computer is not working right and with all the money I put into it it's driving me up the wall...
> I've got to get my NIC working again ASAP if it's possible and then, get the system to post and play nice with 4GB of RAM installed in order to know that the Mobo is OK.


A first step I would take on the NIC is to use one of your other computers and grab Nvidia drivers and install the Ethernet ones. That should get your NIC working.

If you get a chance to try pushing the CPU to NB voltage a bit. 1.3V for instance and see if that makes a difference for your memory, In terms of the settings themselves, the SPD should be okay to tell the BIOS what it needs.

About your GPU concern, the only thing I can think of is that you're saturating the 16x PCI-E interface with the faster/newer card. Unfortunately I have no feel for the type of upgrade you've made to say going from a SLI setup to a single card, albeit newer one, One thing I would have thought you would see is the better visuals due to DX11 that you may not have been getting with the older cards. But I do understand the nature of your rant given the span of the technology upgrade, and so my comment on the PCI-E bus. Now that I've seen SLI in action for myself, I would not discount what that was giving you.

Lastly, you might get better advice asking on one of the Nvidia specific boards.


----------



## SavageNorseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> A first step I would take on the NIC is to use one of your other computers and grab Nvidia drivers and install the Ethernet ones. That should get your NIC working.
> If you get a chance to try pushing the CPU to NB voltage a bit. 1.3V for instance and see if that makes a difference for your memory, In terms of the settings themselves, the SPD should be okay to tell the BIOS what it needs.
> About your GPU concern, the only thing I can think of is that you're saturating the 16x PCI-E interface with the faster/newer card. Unfortunately I have no feel for the type of upgrade you've made to say going from a SLI setup to a single card, albeit newer one, One thing I would have thought you would see is the better visuals due to DX11 that you may not have been getting with the older cards. But I do understand the nature of your rant given the span of the technology upgrade, and so my comment on the PCI-E bus. Now that I've seen SLI in action for myself, I would not discount what that was giving you.
> Lastly, you might get better advice asking on one of the Nvidia specific boards.


Hey gr8sho,

I got the NIC back online but it had nothing to do with drivers. All I did was reset the CMOS and load BIOS defaults (again), but _this time_ I just left EVERYTHING on auto for CPU voltage, DRAM Voltage, DRAM Timings, etc. I only turned on my SATA Raid so that my computer would boot. After doing this I was back online... now I don't know what this suggests as far as wear on the motherboard or concerns with running incorrect timings on the RAM and or straining the memory controller... All I know is that it runs... for now - at "automatic" default settings... and I'm afraid to change things now :/

After I confirmed that all was well with the internet connection I moved on to problem number 2, getting all 4GB of RAM to boot. So I installed the other 2x1GB I had and tried my luck with these "Auto" settings and now it boots into Windows just fine... I haven't tested this thoroughly yet and whether or not it will cold boot every time OK but I was able to play a few rounds of BFBC2 with all the RAM installed.

As for the 560Ti... I dono man it seems like a joke to me, 5 years and 4 generations of cards later and this thing is completely equal to two 8800GTSs in SLI... All that is telling me is that back in 2007 when the 8800s were made things were moving forward at a rapid pace... At that time I upgraded from an HP system configured for "gaming" that had a Geforce 4 Ti4200 in it... I used that system until I could not stand the 30FPS I was getting in counter-strike source any longer. Upgrading to a single 8800GTS and building my first real gaming rig in 07 yielded nearly 300FPS in the same game or 10 times the performance... Now 5 years later I buy a nearly top of the line Gaming card and get the same performance I already had... just from 1 card instead of 2. The problem that I have with that is we all know SLI does not = 200% performance, the best scaling you can hope for is 70% at VERY high resolutions.

Every time a new graphics card series comes out people hail it as the next big thing, if only to inflate their own egos after blowing tons of money for unnecessary upgrades... Think about it - If I had bought into the hype of the GT200 series when it was "the new thing" where would that have got me in relation to 2x8800GTS? Where would I be today? People with HD5000/6000 cards and Geforce 400/500 series look down on the GT200 as though its worthless for modern games when in fact I'm sure the performance is just fine, it just wouldn't be a big upgrade coming from an 8800.

I haven't got a chance to SEE the DX11 effects yet because I am still troubleshooting in XP. I wanted to see what the direct performance gains were of each upgrade part before moving the whole rig forward all at once... If I had not stopped to observe the performance boost that the Phenom II gave me over my Athlon x2 then I might have thought it was all or mostly attributed to the 560 Ti... But after seeing the performance that two 8800s give when paired with a Phenom II and then replacing the 8800s with the 560Ti - I see that the performance is roughly the same under Direct X 9 and Windows XP. The difference is literally ONLY 1300 points in 3dMark06...

As for saturating the 16x PCI-E 1.0 lane... I don't think this is what is causing the "bottleneck". If anything it's the Phenom II 830... The 560Ti would be more at home paired with an i5 2500k, but I was trying to avoid going that route right now especially with Ivy bridge coming out in 3 months and Kepler in 5-6.


----------



## babecerdo

I agree. I play Battlefield 3 very well with two 8800 GT,s. I upgraded to Phenom II with the unvaluable help of people of this forum, and got one GT, from a friend as a present so he bought the 560 ti........(he he) so this is an idea for one who can get and old GT aut there...... Thank you again to this forum.
Emilio


----------



## DrSwizz

@SavageNorseman

Having the onboard ethernet fail from time to time on the M2N boards is not uncommon. This has happened to me several times. Usually you only need to turn off the power to the computer for a while and the ethernet port will work when you start your computer again.

Regarding GPUs & graphics performance

You are mostly right about graphics performance of DX9 games at low to medium resolutions has having improved more slowly these last few years. This is partly due to the fact that PC gaming in general is not what it used be as focus has shifted towards producing multiplatform games with poorer graphics (Skyrim, for example seem to be based on mostly on the same engine as Oblivion had, five years ago).
Another important factor is that ATI & Nvidia has choosed to push development of other technologies such as GPGPU computing rather than raw DX9 performance. GPGPU performance has improved considerably with each generation of graphics cards. You might want to take a look at the raw performance numbers here for the distributed.net RC5-72 cracking contest:
http://n1cgi.distributed.net/speed/query.php?cputype=all&arch=4&contest=rc572&multi=3

or you can do download a distributed.net client yourself and do some benchmarking:
http://www.distributed.net/Download_clients
(run the client using the command line with -benchmark as parameter).

The difference in performance between the nvidia 8800 series cards and modern cards is quite spectacular. Of course most of the time it is not terribly useful to have all that GPGPU power.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

As Dr. Swizz said, at all depends on what resolution you are gaming at. As in terms of the bottleneck, it's really hard to determine since it depends on the game and each game can respond differently or it could be a total CPU bottleneck. I encountered a extreme case when i was running a 3800+ X2 clocked at only 2GHz and upgraded from a 7600 GT to a 8800GTS G92 and I did not notice much of an upgrade since i failed to realize that my 3800 was holding the 8800 back even though it was OC'd at around 2.5GHz. It was not until i installed a 6400+ (3.2GHz) and i seen a huge jump in performance and games seemed to play smoother. The 830 could be holding it back a little but can be fixed by a little OC'ing and i have heard of ppl reaching 3.2-3.6 with no problems. I would advice getting a better cooler then the Zalman 9500.

You technically should be noticing much higher minimum frame rates over the 8800's. You should download MSI afterburner to see if your GPU is being utilized at/near 100% when you're gaming. If it's not, you have a bottleneck problem.

I am currently running a 570GTX in my system and the difference coming off my 8800GTS was like night and day and did not have to crank down the resolution on some games to make them more playable... example crysis lol. I remember ppl telling me that the 570 would bottleneck the crap out of my system but decided to pull the trigger after I seen several Phenom II users saying that it should be fine if the CPU is clocked at around 3.4GHz. Hell if I asked that same question today, ppl would tell me to buy a 2500k. The PCI-E 1.0 is holding this card back a little but it's nothing to cry about since 2.0 is not even being fully maximized by current cards.

Also, i'm addicted to Skyrim. I play a lvl 56 Breton battle mage/thief


----------



## gr8sho

Are you able to run Skyrim at 1080p with ambient occlusion set to quality and max settings?


----------



## SavageNorseman

Guys I'm sure the bottleneck is the CPU... Yeah a mid-level Phenom II x4 just doesn't compare to an i5 2500k or i7 2600k. To even come close I would have to OC to 3.4GHz or so like you guys suggested but I am having enough trouble getting my system to just be stable at STOCK frequencies that OC'ing might not be a possibility.

I game at 1920x1200 Resolution and I like to run 2-4x Anti-Aliasing whenever possible. I got spoiled on my 8800GTS setup back when I built my computer in 2007 because it would run CS Source with 16x AA/AF and still pull over 200 FPS.

I dono if you were asking me gr8sho but I don't play Skyrim, I'm more of a Diablo guy







- I'm waiting for Diablo 3 and hoping it won't suck...

I haven't gotten around to re-formatting and installing my copy of Windows 7 Pro 64-bit yet but I will be soon... Hopefully the 560Ti will not let me down and provide _stunning_ DX11 visuals! But after seeing its Direct X 9 Performance I have my doubts it will be able to do that without lagging/low frame rates...

Someone asked me if I had better minimum frame rates... If they are better it is only by a small margin in BFBC2 - that game hovers around 51-62FPS most of the time and also did the same with 2x 8800GTS SLI. Black Ops however now stays closer to a constant 91FPS with some drops here and there so all in all not too bad... that's a little better than the 8800s - they could hit 91FPS but only if there was no action going on and I was camping in a corner, the average was probably more like 75FPS or so.

The biggest disappointment with the 560Ti however is the 3dMark06 score... I see plenty of people getting in excess of 20k points and I scored 15786... Even more disappointing is the fact that this was only a 1300 point improvement over the 8800s in SLI. My PC had previously scored 11780 with my Athlon 64 X2 5200+ OC'ed to 3.0Ghz and 2 8800's... So the Phenom II alone gave me a boost of 2696 and that's running at the stock speed of 2.8Ghz.

Okay next I would like to share some updates on my situation with the 4GB of ram in 4x1GB configuration and all the booting problems and blue screens... stopped Video card fan problems etc. that I was having...

I now believe the problem is directly related to the Integrated Memory controller of the M2N SLI Deluxe motherboard... It simply cannot handle having all 4 banks fill with dimms and run them at their rated speed.

I was trying to run 4 memory modules at 5-5-5-12-2T 1.9V DDR2 800 Speed. This would be fine if I was only using 2 banks on the mobo, but it doesn't work with all 4 filled.

I found a VERY helpful thread about someone trying to do nearly the same thing with 4x1GB of Corsair RAM on an M2N32 SLI Deluxe similar to my mobo.

Link here:
http://forum.corsair.com/v2/showthread.php?t=66549

Te RAM Guy from Corsair even came in and explained that running 4 modules in this board requires you to set the DDR2 speed back one setting from what your modules are rated at while adding at least .1V to the RAM itself and about .2V to the Northbridge... (I know someone here suggested that but I didn't understand the logic behind having to do this until reading it myself from a Corsair Rep).

Anyone facing similar issues should definitely check out the thread I mentioned. Thank you all for your help and suggestions!

If my system stays stable for more than a day at a time I might come back looking to OC my Phenom II...


----------



## N2Gaming

Savage,

I always ran my ram at 2.1v "verified the voltage in windows via Everest Ultimate 5.50" when using all 4 dimms and ran them at 5-5-5-15-2T. IDK if this helps at all but you might find better results using some DDR2-1066 or higher rated ram







of 2GB per stick.

I also ran some XMS2 1x1GB DDR2-800 that was rated at 4-4-4-12-1T similar to the ones you have and i was actually able to overclock them to DDR2-1066 speeds using looser ram timings of 5-5-5-15-2T

Personally I used the XMS2 2x2GB 1066 kits and absolutely loved them. Sadly they don't seem to come up for sale as often any more on Ebay but if you keep your eyes open or set up an automated search you should be able to get a pair for a fairly decent price if you are not in a hurry to buy.

There are no guaranties when overclocking any hardware and I'm not sure what you mean by thte integrated ram controller on the board. AMD CPU's have the integrated RAM Controllers built into the CPU itself not the board.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Are you able to run Skyrim at 1080p with ambient occlusion set to quality and max settings?


I run at 1920x1200 and can run everything on ultra just perfect along with the FXAA post process mod which really eats into your GPU along with it's VRAM. The lowest frame rate I have encountered was only 45 fps and i do have some issues in Dwemer ruins which at some point my frame rates goes to hell. I have been having less issues in the ruins since I installed the Beta Drivers that increases overall Skyrim performance by 25% which they based this on the 560. Don't know what the actual gain on the 570 would be since it's based on the 580 but, my performance in the ruins have seemed a bit smoother.









As for the ambient occlusion, that's actually forced off in the nvidia control panel for some odd reason, maybe by default but will have to give that setting a try.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> I run at 1920x1200 and can run everything on ultra just perfect along with the FXAA post process mod which really eats into your GPU along with it's VRAM. The lowest frame rate I have encountered was only 45 fps and i do have some issues in Dwemer ruins which at some point my frame rates goes to hell. I have been having less issues in the ruins since I installed the Beta Drivers that increases overall Skyrim performance by 25% which they based this on the 560. Don't know what the actual gain on the 570 would be since it's based on the 580 but, my performance in the ruins have seemed a bit smoother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the ambient occlusion, that's actually forced off in the nvidia control panel for some odd reason, maybe by default but will have to give that setting a try.


Nvidia published a wonderful primer to explain how to use Nvidia Inspector to enable that feature in Skyrim. Worth doing. Tell me how well Markath renders. That is just an awesome place.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageNorseman*
> 
> Guys I'm sure the bottleneck is the CPU... Yeah a mid-level Phenom II x4 just doesn't compare to an i5 2500k or i7 2600k. To even come close I would have to OC to 3.4GHz or so like you guys suggested but I am having enough trouble getting my system to just be stable at STOCK frequencies that OC'ing might not be a possibility.
> I game at 1920x1200 Resolution and I like to run 2-4x Anti-Aliasing whenever possible. I got spoiled on my 8800GTS setup back when I built my computer in 2007 because it would run CS Source with 16x AA/AF and still pull over 200 FPS.
> I dono if you were asking me gr8sho but I don't play Skyrim, I'm more of a Diablo guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I'm waiting for Diablo 3 and hoping it won't suck...


No, I was just curious what resolution you were gaming at and you answered that. Those numbers are quite demanding I find with the older hardware we are trying to use with in essence brand new software.

And I do like Diablo too, but my next endeavor will be Mass Effect 3.

P.S. I would not discount the possibility of overclocking your CPU if you know that's what's holding you back. You can bump the multiplier and increase Vcore to help the CPU virtually independently from the other subsystems. You may need something like NVT or PMT to operate those parameters for you.


----------



## hxcj88

Hi guys, I have been a long time forum reader/creeper but have never once written on anything. But, I am to the point to where my problem is absolutely annoying and I need any help that I can get. I have an Asus m2n-sli board. I purchased an AMD Phenom II x4 BE 970 Processor. That's 3.5 ghz. I read a several hundred pages back in this forum about what to do with my bios and then changing the cpu multiplier in the Nvidia control panel and finally got my processor to run at a decent speed. Although, I can't manage to make it run at even 3.5 ghz before my computer blue screens, freezes, etc. It always does something different. In the nVidia control panel, I can't run my multiplier past 14x.. Any ideas? It's running at 2.9 ghz and this is the most stable I can get it. Thanks.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hxcj88*
> 
> Hi guys, I have been a long time forum reader/creeper but have never once written on anything. But, I am to the point to where my problem is absolutely annoying and I need any help that I can get. I have an Asus m2n-sli board. I purchased an AMD Phenom II x4 BE 970 Processor. That's 3.5 ghz. I read a several hundred pages back in this forum about what to do with my bios and then changing the cpu multiplier in the Nvidia control panel and finally got my processor to run at a decent speed. Although, I can't manage to make it run at even 3.5 ghz before my computer blue screens, freezes, etc. It always does something different. In the nVidia control panel, I can't run my multiplier past 14x.. Any ideas? It's running at 2.9 ghz and this is the most stable I can get it. Thanks.


I hate to say it ,but the x4 970 is to much cpu for the M2N-sli.It just doesn't have the vrm's to handle it and is letting you know by acting up.
If you can return the x4 970(125w),an x4 945(95w) or x4 830(95W) would work better.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## hxcj88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> I hate to say it ,but the x4 970 is to much cpu for the M2N-sli.It just doesn't have the vrm's to handle it and is letting you know by acting up.
> If you can return the x4 970(125w),an x4 945(95w) or x4 830(95W) would work better.
> Good luck
> Gyro


Okay thank you! Would it be safe to continue running it as is and then upgrading my mobo and ram in the near future?


----------



## Gyro

If you are stable and not crashing or bsoding then sure.

Gyro


----------



## hxcj88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> If you are stable and not crashing or bsoding then sure.
> Gyro


Okay, thank you for your help!


----------



## Gyro




----------



## Agent_kenshin

The m2n -SLI can only support up to 95w TDP chips. The highest Phenom II's you can put in that board would be the 925 (2.8Ghz) and the 945 (3Ghz). Running your 970 at 2.8GHz should be fine and 3GHz seems to be the maximum you can go, and anything over that is asking for trouble since there is no heat pipe cooling over the MOSFETS not to mention the weak VRM versus the m2n32/m2n-sli deluxe models.

If you are going to keep the 970BE in your system, I would highly advise running your system though Prime95 for a while to make sure you system is stable at which ever clocks you are going to be running.


----------



## hxcj88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> The m2n -SLI can only support up to 95w TDP chips. The highest Phenom II's you can put in that board would be the 925 (2.8Ghz) and the 945 (3Ghz). Running your 970 at 2.8GHz should be fine and 3GHz seems to be the maximum you can go, and anything over that is asking for trouble since there is no heat pipe cooling over the MOSFETS not to mention the weak VRM versus the m2n32/m2n-sli deluxe models.
> If you are going to keep the 970BE in your system, I would highly advise running your system though Prime95 for a while to make sure you system is stable at which ever clocks you are going to be running.


Okay so, I just recently tried to run Dirt 3 and my computer went insane. Screen started flashing and weird noises happened. Tried to run Burnout Paradise City and had the same issue. Closed out of it and opened Firefox and it crashed repeatedly and then started like warping [?] I guess you could say. Also, I will run my system through Prime95 but I mean.. It's obviously not stable now either way. Lol.


----------



## hxcj88

Also, considering just a straight up trade for a 945. Would that be a bad offer. I got this processor on sale but who ever I trade with wouldn't have to know that. So, I would barely lose cash.


----------



## Anti!!

Anyone had any experience with RMAs with Asus on these boards? I got a m2nsli that i just hate to see sit around. It just didnt boot one day, and i believe it is way past warranty.







lol


----------



## S M Balls

Hi Guys!

Hi Guys! Thanks for giving me the confidence to embark on this adventure. This forum is the best. Over the weekend I installed my shiney new Phenom II x4 970. The hardware install was without a hitch. (Thanks to the detailed instructions I found here.) Getting the cores up to speed was slow, because I didn't notice Nvidia's 'It's not our fault your smoked your processor' button. My system seems to be running well at 3.7 Ghz. I set the FSB where my old Athlon 2x 5000 BE was running, and set the multiplier to match. It crashed a couple times before I changed the cpuv from auto to 1.350v.



My problem now, is that the CPU multiplier buttons in Nvidia system tools have disappeared! When I select the performance tools tab, right page flashes for a millisecond, then I get a vanilla version that will only let me change the bus. I have tried to reinstall, uninstall, and older version; I get the same results. Now I am stuck at 800Mhz. Any ideas?

I tried to use PMT, but I haven't been able to make it work at all. I push apply, and nothing happens. I had hoped to use it to control the cpu fan.

Thanks!


----------



## SavageNorseman

Hey guys... Thought just occurred to me... I am gonna need working drivers for my M2N SLI Deluxe board for Windows 7 64-bit.

I am gonna be installing Win7 Pro 64-bit in a few days and I didn't realize until just now that ASUS never put any Windows 7 64 specific drivers up on their site for this particular board... I don't know if you M2N32 owners have been more lucky but unfortunately I am stuck with the M2N SLI Deluxe.

I also run a RAID 0 configuration on two WD Caviar Black HDDs and I need some help with finding a driver and what to do with it?

I downloaded the 15.58 nForce driver package from the nvidia website:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce-vista-win7-64bit-15.58-driver.html

it says the following things are contained in it:
Ethernet Driver (v73.20) WHQL
Network Management Tools (v73.16) "Sedona"
SATAIDE Driver (v11.1.0.43) WHQL
SATARAID Driver (v11.1.0.43) WHQL
*RAIDTOOL Application (v11.1.0.43)*
SMBUS Driver (v4.74) WHQL
SMU Driver (v1.71) WHQL
Installer (v7.57)

The whole thing comes as an installer though, so how do I get at the RAID tool only? Does this application make a disk with RAID drivers for Win7?

Ok alternatively I was thinking I could try using the Vista 64 RAID disk creator but I don't know if this will work... The OS is not even installed at that stage so is it even possible to do a compatibility mode or will these just work....

Anyone else got this working on the M2N SLI Deluxe with a RAID and or Win 7 Pro 64?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hxcj88*
> 
> Okay so, I just recently tried to run Dirt 3 and my computer went insane. Screen started flashing and weird noises happened. Tried to run Burnout Paradise City and had the same issue. Closed out of it and opened Firefox and it crashed repeatedly and then started like warping [?] I guess you could say. Also, I will run my system through Prime95 but I mean.. It's obviously not stable now either way. Lol.


Try downclocking it some more,reduce cpu volts alittle too.
What cpu did you have in it before?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hxcj88*
> 
> Also, considering just a straight up trade for a 945. Would that be a bad offer. I got this processor on sale but who ever I trade with wouldn't have to know that. So, I would barely lose cash.


I say go for it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Anyone had any experience with RMAs with Asus on these boards? I got a m2nsli that i just hate to see sit around. It just didnt boot one day, and i believe it is way past warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


It is way past warranty,but if you are willing to pay they may be able to fix it.
Any other details about why it won't boot?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S M Balls*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> Hi Guys! Thanks for giving me the confidence to embark on this adventure. This forum is the best. Over the weekend I installed my shiney new Phenom II x4 970. The hardware install was without a hitch. (Thanks to the detailed instructions I found here.) Getting the cores up to speed was slow, because I didn't notice Nvidia's 'It's not our fault your smoked your processor' button. My system seems to be running well at 3.7 Ghz. I set the FSB where my old Athlon 2x 5000 BE was running, and set the multiplier to match. It crashed a couple times before I changed the cpuv from auto to 1.350v.
> 
> 
> 
> My problem now, is that the CPU multiplier buttons in Nvidia system tools have disappeared! When I select the performance tools tab, right page flashes for a millisecond, then I get a vanilla version that will only let me change the bus. I have tried to reinstall, uninstall, and older version; I get the same results. Now I am stuck at 800Mhz. Any ideas?
> 
> I tried to use PMT, but I haven't been able to make it work at all. I push apply, and nothing happens. I had hoped to use it to control the cpu fan.
> 
> Thanks!


Windows power options set to performance?
Set cpu Q-fan to optimal, that is the best setting.

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageNorseman*
> 
> Hey guys... Thought just occurred to me... I am gonna need working drivers for my M2N SLI Deluxe board for Windows 7 64-bit.
> 
> I am gonna be installing Win7 Pro 64-bit in a few days and I didn't realize until just now that ASUS never put any Windows 7 64 specific drivers up on their site for this particular board... I don't know if you M2N32 owners have been more lucky but unfortunately I am stuck with the M2N SLI Deluxe.
> 
> I also run a RAID 0 configuration on two WD Caviar Black HDDs and I need some help with finding a driver and what to do with it?
> 
> I downloaded the 15.58 nForce driver package from the nvidia website:
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce-vista-win7-64bit-15.58-driver.html
> 
> it says the following things are contained in it:
> Ethernet Driver (v73.20) WHQL
> Network Management Tools (v73.16) "Sedona"
> SATAIDE Driver (v11.1.0.43) WHQL
> SATARAID Driver (v11.1.0.43) WHQL
> *RAIDTOOL Application (v11.1.0.43)*
> SMBUS Driver (v4.74) WHQL
> SMU Driver (v1.71) WHQL
> Installer (v7.57)
> 
> The whole thing comes as an installer though, so how do I get at the RAID tool only? Does this application make a disk with RAID drivers for Win7?
> 
> Ok alternatively I was thinking I could try using the Vista 64 RAID disk creator but I don't know if this will work... The OS is not even installed at that stage so is it even possible to do a compatibility mode or will these just work....
> 
> Anyone else got this working on the M2N SLI Deluxe with a RAID and or Win 7 Pro 64?


I'm not the best to help with raid,but you should be able to install the whole package,then setup raid as you normally would.
All is running ok now?

Gyro


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Anyone had any experience with RMAs with Asus on these boards? I got a m2nsli that i just hate to see sit around. It just didnt boot one day, and i believe it is way past warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


The only RMA experience I have had with ASUS was when I bricked my M2n-SLI deluxe about 6 months in operation by updating the BIOS with that damn windows installer tool that they had. They honored it but went out and bought a m2n32 SLI-delxue since I could not be without a PC at the time. Basically sold the RMA one to a friend. If the board is already registered, don't think there's much they can do about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hxcj88*
> 
> Okay so, I just recently tried to run Dirt 3 and my computer went insane. Screen started flashing and weird noises happened. Tried to run Burnout Paradise City and had the same issue. Closed out of it and opened Firefox and it crashed repeatedly and then started like warping [?] I guess you could say. Also, I will run my system through Prime95 but I mean.. It's obviously not stable now either way. Lol.


Can you take a few minutes to fill in your system information in your profile? This will help us out a lot in determining any issues that are going on. Would like to rule out overloading your PSU if it does not have the proper wattage to run your CPU/GPU. As in going for the 945, I don't see the harm in it and on the plus side, it's plug and play so you don't have to use Ntools to set the CPU up in windows. I have seen the 945 come in 125w and 95w flavors, just make sure you get the one that's 95w








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S M Balls*
> 
> My problem now, is that the CPU multiplier buttons in Nvidia system tools have disappeared! When I select the performance tools tab, right page flashes for a millisecond, then I get a vanilla version that will only let me change the bus. I have tried to reinstall, uninstall, and older version; I get the same results. Now I am stuck at 800Mhz. Any ideas?
> I tried to use PMT, but I haven't been able to make it work at all. I push apply, and nothing happens. I had hoped to use it to control the cpu fan.
> Thanks!


This sounds like the whole windows 7 power settings not set the "maximum performance." I would check this out in the control panel and reboot, then you should be able to set multis. If you're still having issues, i would uninstall/reinstall Ntools as well as doing a complete BIOS wipe by moving the jumper/removing the battery for a bit and starting again. CnQ,c1e are the 2 important settings that have to be turned off as well as setting your multi to the appropriate vaule and CPU voltage to at least 1.3 manually
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageNorseman*
> 
> Hey guys... Thought just occurred to me... I am gonna need working drivers for my M2N SLI Deluxe board for Windows 7 64-bit.
> I am gonna be installing Win7 Pro 64-bit in a few days and I didn't realize until just now that ASUS never put any Windows 7 64 specific drivers up on their site for this particular board... I don't know if you M2N32 owners have been more lucky but unfortunately I am stuck with the M2N SLI Deluxe.
> I also run a RAID 0 configuration on two WD Caviar Black HDDs and I need some help with finding a driver and what to do with it?
> I downloaded the 15.58 nForce driver package from the nvidia website:
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce-vista-win7-64bit-15.58-driver.html
> it says the following things are contained in it:
> Ethernet Driver (v73.20) WHQL
> Network Management Tools (v73.16) "Sedona"
> SATAIDE Driver (v11.1.0.43) WHQL
> SATARAID Driver (v11.1.0.43) WHQL
> *RAIDTOOL Application (v11.1.0.43)*
> SMBUS Driver (v4.74) WHQL
> SMU Driver (v1.71) WHQL
> Installer (v7.57)
> The whole thing comes as an installer though, so how do I get at the RAID tool only? Does this application make a disk with RAID drivers for Win7?
> Ok alternatively I was thinking I could try using the Vista 64 RAID disk creator but I don't know if this will work... The OS is not even installed at that stage so is it even possible to do a compatibility mode or will these just work....
> Anyone else got this working on the M2N SLI Deluxe with a RAID and or Win 7 Pro 64?


I don't have any experience with RAID on these boards but you should be able to pick and choose what you want to install. Yeah there is no ASUS drivers for windows 7 for our board but the Nforce drivers has everything we need for our boards. I can't remember what I did for the sound drivers, I think I just let windows update find them for me and 7 is pretty good about finding drivers.


----------



## Anti!!

Yeah, i figured so. Lol

But as far as the board not booting, i just went to turn the pc on and it wouldnt boot or post. It wouldnt do anything. So i pulled every piece of harware out one at a time to see what was causing it. When nothing worked i the change psu to see if that was the prob. No luck. I even tried cmos reset but no luck. It just simply quit booting. I looked at the caps to see if they were blown or swelling but nothing.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S M Balls*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> My problem now, is that the CPU multiplier buttons in Nvidia system tools have disappeared! When I select the performance tools tab, right page flashes for a millisecond, then I get a vanilla version that will only let me change the bus. I have tried to reinstall, uninstall, and older version; I get the same results. Now I am stuck at 800Mhz. Any ideas?
> I tried to use PMT, but I haven't been able to make it work at all. I push apply, and nothing happens. I had hoped to use it to control the cpu fan.
> Thanks!


I don't have some of the links in this thread handy, but there is a wealth of information by searching on PMT for posts that go back no more than a month I believe.

A new user took the time to provide screenshots of the steps needed to get PMT working.

Your comment about using PMT to control the CPU fan made me smile. I hadn't thought it about it that way, but for sure you will get that benefit indirectly when running the CPU with 4X clocks. Because I'm still using the stock heatsink that came with my Phenom II processor, I opt to set CPU fan control to performance. While this makes the system a bit louder, it gives max performance in terms of CPU temps.

A key point is that the BIOS settings to make NVT work are incompatible with making PMT work properly. You have to decide which path you want to take and act accordingly.


----------



## S M Balls

Quote:


> Windows power options set to performance?
> Set cpu Q-fan to optimal, that is the best setting.
> 
> Gyro










You hit the nail on the head. I suspect that when I couldn't boot and had to do a system restore, the performance settings got set back to balanced. Phew! I was having nightmares about editing the registry for a while.

My Q-fan was still disabled, so as soon as I fixed that it came down from take-off power. Much better.

Quote:


> gr8sho,
> A key point is that the BIOS settings to make NVT work are incompatible with making PMT work properly. You have to decide which path you want to take and act accordingly.


Now that the fan isn't whinning, I suppose I will stick with the NVT. It seems a little more intuitive to me. It's important that if I don't look at it for a month or so, I will be able to remember how to use it.









Thanks again!


----------



## SavageNorseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> I'm not the best to help with raid,but you should be able to install the whole package,then setup raid as you normally would.
> All is running ok now?
> Gyro


Nah it's not OK... I'm having a bunch of problems with my RAM still, but I'm going out on a limb here and guessing this has to do with corrupted a RAID array and or that my problems will just go away after Windows 7 is installed...

I did just about everything I could think of to get all 4x1GB of that ram to work... Link to my specific RAM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145588

I have increased the vDimm/DRAM voltage to 2.1v (spec is 1.9v, system JDEC default is 1.8v)
I have increased the NB/CPU/HT voltage to 1.40v (default 1.20v)
I have increased the CPU core voltage - set it to 1.350v (Default must have set it to about 1.300 or 1.325v) BIOS will read this as 1.4/1.41v as will ASUS PC Probe.
-When the CPU was set to "default" settings the BIOS would read 1.35v and PC Probe did as well.

I increased CPU voltage in the hopes that the integrated memory controller on the CPU was not kicking out enough power to run 4 dimm slots on the motherboard and that it might be underpowered anyway because I dono what the default voltage is for this processor.

After doing all this I still had crashes/BSODs which I did finally manage to catch as it went by one time - "PFN List Corrupt"

> Looked PFN List Corrupt up in google and find that this is most definitely a RAM related issue...

Decided to just rebuild my RAID 0 array and install Windows 7 Pro 64 to see if the problems were RAID related at this point... now I am running into a new problem:

Shortly after clicking "Install" and selecting my language options and keyboard layout in the Win 7 installer I get this dreaded message:
"A required CD/DVD drive device driver is missing..."

I cannot continue the install until this driver is installed...
My CD-RW might be the culprit here because it is old and running on an IDE bus (the DVD drive is IDE as well) No SATA opticals here...
CD-RW Model: ASUS CRW-5232A4
DVD-RW Model: Samsung CD-DVDW SH-S222L

A lot of the threads I have read online relating to this issue point towards checking the hash and or re-burning an .iso believing that the install disk has corrupted data...
My disk was purchased new from Newegg.com and I doubt it is corrupt but is there a way to check it anyway?

Another thread pointed to this driver from the Microsoft Update Catalog "ITE Tech. Inc. - Storage - ITE IT8211 ATA ATAPI Controller"

I downloaded the 64-bit version of this and put it on a floppy disk and tried to load this when Windows asked for the CD/DVD driver but it wont accept this file.

I have also tried extracting the 15.58 nforce drivers from Nvidia (needed to do this to get the RAID drivers anyway) and tried to load the sata/ide drivers from this package but Windows 7 would not accept them...

Any ideas? I really don't want to have to rip out my opticals and replace them but if it comes to that...


----------



## SavageNorseman

Okay, I fixed the Windows 7 64 install problem... I spent the whole night fighting with the computer to find the solution... I had to dig out a SATA optical drive from storage that I thought was bricked by a bad firmware update...

Turns out my old ASUS DRW-2014L1T somehow survived a botched firmware upgrade via ASUS update under Windows XP some time ago... I jogged the drive by using an external (not attached to a pc) power supply and the drive powered on and ejected/closed but I didn't think it would read a disc or come up in system BIOS after that fiasco...

So the good news is not only did I get Windows 7 64 installed but my optical drive is back from the dead somehow









Still sorting the RAM issues... I may just cave and buy a 2x2GB kit to dodge these voltage problems with the motherboard settings and IMC...


----------



## Trynthlas

Hi all, new to the site here but finding lots of useful info already. Hoping the ASUS club for this board can help me with some upgrade decisions...

My current CPU-Z:


I've also set up my Rig under my profile.

I am looking at two of the Phenom II X4s for a CPU upgrade, as well as a graphics card upgrade.

CPU 1: X4 925 2.8 GHz - this one is listed as supported (http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/list.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=M2N32-SLI%20Deluxe&p=1)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103940

CPU 2: X4 975 3.6 GHz - I'm not sure if I can get this one to work, but it would be my preferred route if it is possible and stable!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103923

I use my PC for work (programming), general use, and gaming. I've got a rather convoluted boot setup due to having Win7 upgrade instead of full. GRUB pops first and allows choice of a few versions of Ubuntu Linux kernels or the Windows launcher. Windows launcher allows Win7 or "older versions" - the older version is my old XP which is only installed as a base to "upgrade" to Win7. Not sure if any of that is relevant but trying to provide as much info as I can that might be needed.

For the graphics card upgrade, I've pretty much decided on a GTX 560 1GB, which I found for $150 after rebate








http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/770542-REG/PNY_Technologies_VCGGTX560XPB_nVIDIA_GeForce_GTX_560.html

Looking for opinions, suggestions, and help with the CPU choice and how-to. Comments on the graphics card welcome as well, but getting the right CPU and getting it work with the mobo is the main concern of course!

Thanks.


----------



## Gyro

Welcome Trynthlas,

With your multi OS setup I would stick to a cpu that does not require the use of the NVtool/PMT workaround,those being the x4 955-980.
The x4 830 is a rebranded x4 925 and is cheaper, both are plug and play(with 5002 bios).
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103993
The 560 would go well with that cpu.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trynthlas*
> 
> Hi all, new to the site here but finding lots of useful info already. Hoping the ASUS club for this board can help me with some upgrade decisions...
> My current CPU-Z:
> 
> I've also set up my Rig under my profile.
> I am looking at two of the Phenom II X4s for a CPU upgrade, as well as a graphics card upgrade.
> CPU 1: X4 925 2.8 GHz - this one is listed as supported (http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/list.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=M2N32-SLI%20Deluxe&p=1)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103940
> CPU 2: X4 975 3.6 GHz - I'm not sure if I can get this one to work, but it would be my preferred route if it is possible and stable!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103923
> I use my PC for work (programming), general use, and gaming. I've got a rather convoluted boot setup due to having Win7 upgrade instead of full. GRUB pops first and allows choice of a few versions of Ubuntu Linux kernels or the Windows launcher. Windows launcher allows Win7 or "older versions" - the older version is my old XP which is only installed as a base to "upgrade" to Win7. Not sure if any of that is relevant but trying to provide as much info as I can that might be needed.
> For the graphics card upgrade, I've pretty much decided on a GTX 560 1GB, which I found for $150 after rebate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/770542-REG/PNY_Technologies_VCGGTX560XPB_nVIDIA_GeForce_GTX_560.html
> Looking for opinions, suggestions, and help with the CPU choice and how-to. Comments on the graphics card welcome as well, but getting the right CPU and getting it work with the mobo is the main concern of course!
> Thanks.


I can't see your config. Do you have all those OS on the same physical drive or on separate drives?

My copy of Windows 7 is also an upgrade version, but that shouldn't stop you from having a W7 only install.

I like my Nvidia GTX 460s, so I see no reason you won't like the 560. If you do gaming, consider buying a second one and running them in SLI.

If you can figure out a way to say keep Linux on a separate bootable drive and use BIOS to pick the boot order, then I recommend the AMD 975, but if you are going to rely on Linux to run the processor at full speed, I would have to defer to others on how to do that.

Have fun!


----------



## theproffessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theproffessor*
> 
> Hey all, new to the site, and I'm having some troubles with upgrades I've recently made to an old M2N32-SLI Deluxe. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> Let me start out with the specs before my upgrades:
> Thermaltake Armor (old school, no giant side panel fan)
> 580w Hiper PSU
> 8 Gigs Mushkin Ram
> M2N32-SLI Deluxe
> AMD Athlon X2 6000+ (Zalman CPU cooler)
> 4 WD Caviar Blacks running in Raid for storage
> 1 WD Caviar Black running my Windows partition
> Auzentech HDA Xplosion sound card
> 2 GeForce 9800 GTs (512Mbs) in SLI (technically I would count one of those cards as part of the new build, but since it was a cheap ebay purchase I tested it in the old system to make sure it worked... and by tested I mean I put in about 150 hours of skyrim without incident so I don't think the SLI is the problem)
> Upgrades:
> AMD Phenom II X4 925
> Second GeForce 9800 GT (again, thoroughly tested in old build without incident)
> 64G Samsung SSD
> several new fans/ LED light bars
> Upgrading the Build:
> - updated the BIOS on the M2N32-SLI Deluxe to the latest 5002 revision
> - took everything completely apart
> - painted the inside of the case and added new fan holes/ holes for better cable management
> - added more fans/ LED light bars
> *- while installing a clean copy of Windows 7 64bit on the SSD, the process would hang/ lock up at the "starting windows" screen. After removing parts piece by piece I found that I could install by removing one stick of RAM. I figured I just had a bad stick and I would memtest everything once I installed Windows. This led to:
> Problem #1:
> - after installing Windows and getting everything up and running I decided to run memtest86+ on all my Ram to see what the problem was
> - all 4 sticks tested clean INDIVIDUALLY after 2 passes (including the one I had removed to install windows)
> - when 4 sticks are installed Windows restarts at the "starting windows" screen AND memtest freezes after just a few seconds
> - when 3 sticks are installed (any combination of 3 works) Windows will start fine AND memtest runs clean after 2 passes
> - I have made no adjustments in the BIOS to voltage/ timings and did no overclocking on the CPU (I did notice that by default the BIOS does NOT run the recommended timings for my Ram, but didn't change them because I do not have the knowledge to do so (yet))
> I thought this was all annoying, but I could live with 6gigs of Ram, until...
> Problem #2:
> - soon after I got Windows and all my programs installed and put together I started getting freezes/ lock ups
> - the screen would freeze, sound would stutter, ctr alt delete did nothing and I would have to turn off the computer to restart
> - at first they were fairly intermittent, but they soon became more frequent
> - I made sure all my drivers were up to date, temps were good, anything else I could think of
> - I then did a second totally clean install of Windows... same results
> - after that I tried putting the OLD HD back in and doing a clean install of windows
> - this has mostly alleviated the problem, but I have gotten 2-3 of those freezes/ lock ups
> Are these problems one and the same? Is this all a ram issue? Should I adjust the ram settings? Could it be a power issue (don't see why, but I am reaching the limit on the 580W supply I bet)? Is the SSD just faulty, or does it come back to this weird ram problem?
> Any help is greatly appreciated! Also I apologize if this was covered somewhere else but I could not find much help when searching. Thanks again!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Ok, try raising Cpu to NB HT volts to 1.30v.(in jumperfree config/advanced voltage control).
> So the 4 sticks ran fine with the 6000?
> Can you post a link to your ram,please.
> Gyro


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theproffessor*
> 
> Thanks for the help... but I may have found the problem...
> In the interim here's the other things I tried:
> - lowing the Ram speed down a notch to 666
> - increasing the Ram voltage all the way up to 2.15 (they were rated to go up to 2.1 so I figure this wouldn't fry them just for a test)
> - unplugging the Raid array
> - unplugging various other components
> And finally, since I have been trying to get this to work for the last several days, I pulled the new CPU and put in the old one. All the new stuff, just the old CPU... everything works fine again. All four sticks of Ram are running and the SSD is currently running with no lock ups. I am currently running a bunch of programs, downloading stuff, playing pandora and have several windows open. I'm going to open up some Deus Ex later tonight and see how that runs. I will reserve judgement on the SSD problem till more testing happens, but so far so good.
> My question now is the Phenom I had just bad, or is it the architecture of the new chip in general? Either way I'm going to RMA this chip and get a new one.
> I'll update later tonight and tomorrow about the SSD and the locking up situation.
> Edit: And since you asked, here is a link to my Ram description:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146726


Hey all, back again after getting my replacement Phenom 925 in the mail. Put it in the machine... same problem. Restarts at the "Starting Windows" screen.

@Gyro: Also tried upping the CPU to NB to 1.3V... nothing.

Anyone have any other suggestions? The system has been running solid in the week I've been waiting for the replacement to come in. Am I just doomed to take the 80$ hit on this new proc?


----------



## gr8sho

Can you boot into safe mode?


----------



## Trynthlas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Welcome Trynthlas,
> 
> With your multi OS setup I would stick to a cpu that does not require the use of the NVtool/PMT workaround,those being the x4 955-980.
> The x4 830 is a rebranded x4 925 and is cheaper, both are plug and play(with 5002 bios).
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103993
> The 560 would go well with that cpu.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


So no real difference in the 830 and 925? What kind of gain am I looking at going from my current CPU to one of those? I know some simple comparison sites but that doesn't really give me the details on things like gaming performance boosts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I can't see your config. Do you have all those OS on the same physical drive or on separate drives?
> 
> My copy of Windows 7 is also an upgrade version, but that shouldn't stop you from having a W7 only install.
> 
> I like my Nvidia GTX 460s, so I see no reason you won't like the 560. If you do gaming, consider buying a second one and running them in SLI.
> 
> If you can figure out a way to say keep Linux on a separate bootable drive and use BIOS to pick the boot order, then I recommend the AMD 975, but if you are going to rely on Linux to run the processor at full speed, I would have to defer to others on how to do that.
> 
> Have fun!


Do I have to change a setting somewhere for you to be able to see my "Rig" on the site?

The 3 OSes are on two physical drives. XP + Linux on one (the Seagate) and Win7 on the WD Raptor. How can you do a Win7-only install with the upgrade disk? A bit off topic I know, but a link or maybe PM it to me?

The impetus to upgrade the CPU is that by moving to the GTX 560 card, I think my current CPU would then become a rather big bottleneck by comparison. I'm hoping that the phenom II x4 830 or 925 will keep them relatively in line...yes/no?


----------



## theproffessor

@gr8sho

Nope... Won't run any kind of windows at all. It also won't boot windows setup in this configuration.

Whatever the problem is, it definitely seems ram oriented. As in, for some reason this processor with my old ram do not get along. After doing some searching I saw someone else having problems with 4 sticks of ram and the Phenom 925 on a different site... no one was able to help them from what I could tell.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theproffessor*
> 
> @gr8sho
> Nope... Won't run any kind of windows at all. It also won't boot windows setup in this configuration.
> Whatever the problem is, it definitely seems ram oriented. As in, for some reason this processor with my old ram do not get along. After doing some searching I saw someone else having problems with 4 sticks of ram and the Phenom 925 on a different site... no one was able to help them from what I could tell.


Can you try with only one bank of RAM? Also, do you have RAID set to on in BIOS?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trynthlas*
> 
> Do I have to change a setting somewhere for you to be able to see my "Rig" on the site?
> The 3 OSes are on two physical drives. XP + Linux on one (the Seagate) and Win7 on the WD Raptor. How can you do a Win7-only install with the upgrade disk? A bit off topic I know, but a link or maybe PM it to me?
> The impetus to upgrade the CPU is that by moving to the GTX 560 card, I think my current CPU would then become a rather big bottleneck by comparison. I'm hoping that the phenom II x4 830 or 925 will keep them relatively in line...yes/no?


To your first question, I know I have a "rig" defined and that it just becomes part of my signature. When you create a rig in your profile, it asks you to tell it the components you have. I believe they now have an applet that you can download to upload info.

On the second question, you can go the long way of course by installing XP on the drive and then putting 7 over it. Supposedly that will set a flag somewhere allowing the 7 install to accept the product key. Or you can call M$ and ask them to walk you through it. You can try PMing me and I will see if I can dig up the instructions. It has to do with performing the install of the OS, and then going and modifying the registry (I can't remember which atm) and then running the wizard again to add the key.

What I can tell you about my 965 running at close to 3.9MHz, is that with two 460s I am not bottlenecked on CPU.

My only worry about the higher-end Phenom IIs, is that I can't advise you on how to handle your Linux install, so if you depend on that and no one can suggest a solution, you're better off going with the smaller CPU as Gyro suggested.


----------



## theproffessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Can you try with only one bank of RAM? Also, do you have RAID set to on in BIOS?


Yeah, one stick will work... and actually all the way up to 3 sticks will work. When running with 3 sticks of ram, I get random freezes/ lock ups.

And yeah, I have RAID set to on... but I have tried booting with it off. I've also tried pulling all non-essential hardware. No avail.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trynthlas*
> 
> Hi all, new to the site here but finding lots of useful info already. Hoping the ASUS club for this board can help me with some upgrade decisions...
> My current CPU-Z:
> 
> I've also set up my Rig under my profile.
> I am looking at two of the Phenom II X4s for a CPU upgrade, as well as a graphics card upgrade.
> CPU 1: X4 925 2.8 GHz - this one is listed as supported (http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/list.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=M2N32-SLI%20Deluxe&p=1)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103940
> CPU 2: X4 975 3.6 GHz - I'm not sure if I can get this one to work, but it would be my preferred route if it is possible and stable!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103923
> I use my PC for work (programming), general use, and gaming. I've got a rather convoluted boot setup due to having Win7 upgrade instead of full. GRUB pops first and allows choice of a few versions of Ubuntu Linux kernels or the Windows launcher. Windows launcher allows Win7 or "older versions" - the older version is my old XP which is only installed as a base to "upgrade" to Win7. Not sure if any of that is relevant but trying to provide as much info as I can that might be needed.
> For the graphics card upgrade, I've pretty much decided on a GTX 560 1GB, which I found for $150 after rebate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/770542-REG/PNY_Technologies_VCGGTX560XPB_nVIDIA_GeForce_GTX_560.html
> Looking for opinions, suggestions, and help with the CPU choice and how-to. Comments on the graphics card welcome as well, but getting the right CPU and getting it work with the mobo is the main concern of course!
> Thanks.


If you are not planning on overclocking, I would suggest going for the higher end phenom II's so that your 560 does not get bottlenecked. The 965 is sufficient enough and if you ever plan to run SLI, you're going to need at least 3.8-4.0GHz. I was told when I bought my 570 to have a phenom II clocked at least 3.4Ghz to avoid any issues with bottlenecking and 570 cuts though anything I do. A couple pages back was a user that bought a Phenom II 830 (2.8Ghz) and it sounded like his 560 was bottlenecking from the low clock speed of the 830.


----------



## theproffessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Can you try with only one bank of RAM? Also, do you have RAID set to on in BIOS?


So after a little more testing I can confirm that one stick runs stable... or at least it has for the last hour or so several hours. Two-three sticks and windows will boot but I get random crashes/ lockups/ freezes. Four sticks and windows will not boot.

All sticks have been tested with memtest, and all dimm slots have been tested.

With the exact same rig but with an AMD Athlon x2 6000+ everything runs fine.

In the bios I have tried (all individually and in various configurations):
-upping the CPU Voltage
-upping the CPU-NB voltage
-upping the ram voltage
-decreasing the ram frequency
-clearing CMOS
-upping the NB Core/PCI-E Voltage

Of course any more insights are greatly appreciated... but if it comes down to it, what would you guys choose? Athlon X2 6000+ with 8 gigs of ram, or Phenom X4 with 2 gigs of ram? I don't do any HEAVY multitasking, but I do run two monitors, and usually have several windows open/ pandora or VLC/ utorrent/ digsby, etc. Most of the biggest stresses on my rig come from gaming... but that's not usually ram intensive.

Sigh... I wish the damn thing would just work. At least it looks cool now with all sorts of green lights and punisher fan grillz and what not.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theproffessor*
> 
> So after a little more testing I can confirm that one stick runs stable... or at least it has for the last hour or so several hours. Two-three sticks and windows will boot but I get random crashes/ lockups/ freezes. Four sticks and windows will not boot.
> All sticks have been tested with memtest, and all dimm slots have been tested.
> With the exact same rig but with an AMD Athlon x2 6000+ everything runs fine.
> In the bios I have tried (all individually and in various configurations):
> -upping the CPU Voltage
> -upping the CPU-NB voltage
> -upping the ram voltage
> -decreasing the ram frequency
> -clearing CMOS
> -upping the NB Core/PCI-E Voltage
> Of course any more insights are greatly appreciated... but if it comes down to it, what would you guys choose? Athlon X2 6000+ with 8 gigs of ram, or Phenom X4 with 2 gigs of ram? I don't do any HEAVY multitasking, but I do run two monitors, and usually have several windows open/ pandora or VLC/ utorrent/ digsby, etc. Most of the biggest stresses on my rig come from gaming... but that's not usually ram intensive.
> Sigh... I wish the damn thing would just work. At least it looks cool now with all sorts of green lights and punisher fan grillz and what not.


There are more memory settings that you could try adjusting, but given that you have tried so many things already, I doubt that you will get it to work alright with all your memory, but perhaps you will be able to get your system to run with two memory sticks?
4GB memory and the 925 would be way better than any of the combinations you listed.

You could try setting the RAM timings manually, adjust memory clock skew (+150 on both memory channels always seem to work best for me), try different settings for DRAM termination as well as DRAM drive strengths.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> There are more memory settings that you could try adjusting, but given that you have tried so many things already, I doubt that you will get it to work alright with all your memory, but perhaps you will be able to get your system to run with two memory sticks?
> 4GB memory and the 925 would be way better than any of the combinations you listed.
> You could try setting the RAM timings manually, adjust memory clock skew (+150 on both memory channels always seem to work best for me), try different settings for DRAM termination as well as DRAM drive strengths.


The reason I was thinking to run only using one bank is that this would at least remove that variable, and Windows 7 64-bit works perfectly fine with 4GB of RAM.

As for the other settings you're recommending, especially the latter two, if he could actually get a stable system changng these, then something must be amiss with the SPD since the whole purpose of SPD is to get the DRAM setup in a somewhat foolproof manner, and especially since there isn't really esoteric about the config, as in mostly stock.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theproffessor*
> 
> Yeah, one stick will work... and actually all the way up to 3 sticks will work. When running with 3 sticks of ram, I get random freezes/ lock ups.
> 
> And yeah, I have RAID set to on... but I have tried booting with it off. I've also tried pulling all non-essential hardware. No avail.


There was a point in time that made me panic, perhaps much like how you feel now, where I had tried experimenting with the RAID setting. I was told that RAID is a superset function that today assumes AHCI support, but it turns out not to be true for the 590-SLI chipset. So after I set RAID on, I tried to use the system but it was pretty much non-functional.
(At some point int the not too distant future I want to run a RAID setup but am lacking matching drives.)

Have you considered trying to see if you can boot up into a Linux CD ISO image, or perhaps a bootable DOS image?

I've read your other posts and I do see that you can achieve some success in a reduced configuration, but beyond the suggestions offered to play with DRAM settings, can't think of any other suggestions.


----------



## Gyro

@ theproffessor, I would also try posting over here http://mushkingames.com/phpbb2/ they may be able to help with subtimings that might help.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> The reason I was thinking to run only using one bank is that this would at least remove that variable, and Windows 7 64-bit works perfectly fine with 4GB of RAM.
> As for the other settings you're recommending, especially the latter two, if he could actually get a stable system changng these, then something must be amiss with the SPD since the whole purpose of SPD is to get the DRAM setup in a somewhat foolproof manner, and especially since there isn't really esoteric about the config, as in mostly stock.


Well, yes, that was what was thinking.
In theory everything should work alright automatically, but personally I do not really trust all these automatic features. I have too often experienced how things don't work as they should.
Also, there is more the memory configuration that the timings. If the drive strengths & termination are configured wrong, the memory will work poorly or not at at. I had an issue with this on my M2N32 Premium board. I had adjust the drive strengths manually to achieve memory overclockability similar to what I had on my Deluxe board (Asus fixed this in later BIOSes).

I forgot to mention the memory ganged/unganged option above. It does not hurt changing this option too.


----------



## DDIVAIO

I bought the Phenom II X4 CPU 960T before you read this site ... hehehe!
I read the history on the Phenom II X4 CPU 960T. In the responses that were said not for M2N32-SLI motherboard.
I tested it anyway! What do you recommend for me to take care to put this CPU?

sorry for english, Google translator By: Brazil Portuguese -> English!

My Desktop
Motherboard: M2N32-SLI Deluxe
Memory: Kingston 800MHz => 4 Gb -> 2 x 2gb
CPU: Athlon 64 x2 6400 + Black Edition
Graphics Card: Geforce GTX 460
Power Supply Wattage: 750w Seventeam


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Well, yes, that was what was thinking.
> In theory everything should work alright automatically, but personally I do not really trust all these automatic features. I have too often experienced how things don't work as they should.
> Also, there is more the memory configuration that the timings. If the drive strengths & termination are configured wrong, the memory will work poorly or not at at. I had an issue with this on my M2N32 Premium board. I had adjust the drive strengths manually to achieve memory overclockability similar to what I had on my Deluxe board (Asus fixed this in later BIOSes).
> I forgot to mention the memory ganged/unganged option above. It does not hurt changing this option too.


My reaction to this is a bit depressing because of the need to invest significant time and research to get parts to work properly.

In retrospect, this is a quite similar to my experience trying to bring to OCZ attention that their Sandforce II based drives were NOT working correctly with NVidia chipsets. Their current solution for this issue is to disable automatic link detection and force the drive into SATA-2 mode!! On top of that, it took more than four months to even get this.


----------



## theproffessor

Hey, thanks again for all your input. I woke up today and found my rig had frozen some time during the night.... soooo it seems that while one stick of ram is much more stable, it still isn't totally stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> There are more memory settings that you could try adjusting, but given that you have tried so many things already, I doubt that you will get it to work alright with all your memory, but perhaps you will be able to get your system to run with two memory sticks?
> 4GB memory and the 925 would be way better than any of the combinations you listed.
> You could try setting the RAM timings manually, adjust memory clock skew (+150 on both memory channels always seem to work best for me), try different settings for DRAM termination as well as DRAM drive strengths.


@DrSwizz: I'll be honest here, I was trying various settings in the bios that were suggested to me/ things I thought might work after doing a very cursory amount of research into OC'ing and ram stability. I have not OC'ed my system before (other than GPU, but that's all software based) and don't have the knowledge yet to really know what I'm doing when I get in there and tinker with the BIOS. That being said, I have been get learning a lot more because of this problem!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> The reason I was thinking to run only using one bank is that this would at least remove that variable, and Windows 7 64-bit works perfectly fine with 4GB of RAM.
> As for the other settings you're recommending, especially the latter two, if he could actually get a stable system changng these, then something must be amiss with the SPD since the whole purpose of SPD is to get the DRAM setup in a somewhat foolproof manner, and especially since there isn't really esoteric about the config, as in mostly stock.


SPD?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Well, yes, that was what was thinking.
> In theory everything should work alright automatically, but personally I do not really trust all these automatic features. I have too often experienced how things don't work as they should.
> Also, there is more the memory configuration that the timings. If the drive strengths & termination are configured wrong, the memory will work poorly or not at at. I had an issue with this on my M2N32 Premium board. I had adjust the drive strengths manually to achieve memory overclockability similar to what I had on my Deluxe board (Asus fixed this in later BIOSes).
> I forgot to mention the memory ganged/unganged option above. It does not hurt changing this option too.


Drive strength & terminations?

Again, thanks for all your help, and if you get any more ideas about any settings I might change, send em my way.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> My reaction to this is a bit depressing because of the need to invest significant time and research to get parts to work properly.


Yes, you are right that thorough testing certainly requires that you spend plenty of time & energy. However some quick and dirty with the settings I listed above (except maybe the drive strengths) should reveal if it is worth do further testing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> In retrospect, this is a quite similar to my experience trying to bring to OCZ attention that their Sandforce II based drives were NOT working correctly with NVidia chipsets. Their current solution for this issue is to disable automatic link detection and force the drive into SATA-2 mode!! On top of that, it took more than four months to even get this.


Ouch! That does not sound very professional.


----------



## theproffessor

SUCCESS!!! (or at least progress... we'll see if it locks up)

@DrSwizz: I think your rec for changing to ganged mode did it!

After more tinkering I tried altering these settings (everything else is left on auto):
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.3v
ddr2 Voltage: 2.1V
Ganged/ Unganged: Set to Ganged mode

With those settings I was able to run 2 sticks for about an hour, pandora, chrome, digsby, utorrent, and some light gaming. I then decided to just give it a try and put all 4 sticks in... and it worked! I've only been running for about 5-10 min, so I will have a better idea later on if it's truly fixed, but considering it wouldn't even boot before, this is a good sign. Now I'm curious, what exactly does the ganged/ unganged setting do?

BTW: thanks again for all the help! I NEVER would have figured this out on my own.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageNorseman*
> 
> Okay, I fixed the Windows 7 64 install problem... I spent the whole night fighting with the computer to find the solution... I had to dig out a SATA optical drive from storage that I thought was bricked by a bad firmware update...
> 
> Turns out my old ASUS DRW-2014L1T somehow survived a botched firmware upgrade via ASUS update under Windows XP some time ago... I jogged the drive by using an external (not attached to a pc) power supply and the drive powered on and ejected/closed but I didn't think it would read a disc or come up in system BIOS after that fiasco...
> 
> So the good news is not only did I get Windows 7 64 installed but my optical drive is back from the dead somehow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still sorting the RAM issues... I may just cave and buy a 2x2GB kit to dodge these voltage problems with the motherboard settings and IMC...


theproffessor is having the same trouble with 4 sticks, and may have found a solution.
He has found that changing the ram to ganged has allowed him to boot,I suggest you try it also.(fingers crossed)

Gyro


----------



## theproffessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theproffessor*
> 
> SUCCESS!!! (or at least progress... we'll see if it locks up)
> @DrSwizz: I think your rec for changing to ganged mode did it!
> After more tinkering I tried altering these settings (everything else is left on auto):
> CPU-NB Voltage: 1.3v
> ddr2 Voltage: 2.1V
> Ganged/ Unganged: Set to Ganged mode
> With those settings I was able to run 2 sticks for about an hour, pandora, chrome, digsby, utorrent, and some light gaming. I then decided to just give it a try and put all 4 sticks in... and it worked! I've only been running for about 5-10 min, so I will have a better idea later on if it's truly fixed, but considering it wouldn't even boot before, this is a good sign. Now I'm curious, what exactly does the ganged/ unganged setting do?
> BTW: thanks again for all the help! I NEVER would have figured this out on my own.


Well, it lasted for a while... but after a few hours of steady use (Pandora, web, digsby, steam) I got a crash. I noticed it was right after starting up utorrent, and my network connection went out before the crash... dunno if that gives any clues.

Either way, this is major progress. Now I just need to see if there are any other tweaks I can try. Currently still running with those adjusted settings, will game a little later and see what happens then too.

EDIT: Same thing happened, restarted, everything runs fine until I start utorrent... dunno what that means. I will mention that my torrents are on the raid storage drive.


----------



## gr8sho

Just curious. Are you using latest available Nvidia drivers for your system?


----------



## theproffessor

I am indeed, the latest Beta that came out recently. 290.53.

After some more gaming, and running a bunch of stuff, I have concluded that it's definitely something to do with uTorrent.
I tried uninstalling uTorrent deleting all settings/ cache and then re installing. It works until I try to seed my torrents. I'm assuming I have too many torrents seeding/ too many connections going. I've also read in other forums that uTorrent has problems with certain NICs. Just not sure why this problem would show up after the CPU switch... weird.

BTW: I'm using the wireless NIC that comes on board the M2n32-SLI deluxe


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theproffessor*
> 
> I am indeed, the latest Beta that came out recently. 290.53.
> After some more gaming, and running a bunch of stuff, I have concluded that it's definitely something to do with uTorrent.
> I tried uninstalling uTorrent deleting all settings/ cache and then re installing. It works until I try to seed my torrents. I'm assuming I have too many torrents seeding/ too many connections going. I've also read in other forums that uTorrent has problems with certain NICs. Just not sure why this problem would show up after the CPU switch... weird.
> BTW: I'm using the wireless NIC that comes on board the M2n32-SLI deluxe


It is good to hear that you are making progress!
You really should test your memory with memtest86+ instead of using your OS + applications & games to test your system, otherwise you run the risk of corrupting your OS installation, the things that you download etc.

SPD: Information regarding memory timing locted on a tiny piece of flash memory inside your memory sticks. The moptherboard reads these settings and automarically adjusts the your system according to these.

Drive strengths: The currents that are fed into the memory sticks. My knowledge of how these work is very limited.
Terminations: ? I don't really know actually.
You will find them discribed at the end this thread by some guy working for Asus (ignore the beginning of the thread): http://www.overclock.net/t/1194977/ddr3-drive-strength-and-other-obscure-timings

I think you should do further testing (with memtest) first to see if your memory works 100% alright now (those issues with uTorrent indicate that might not be the case) and
secondly to see if you can can figure out settings that will allow you to lower the voltage to the memory a bit, as 2.1V might too high for them.


----------



## gr8sho

Sorry if I confused things. I was talking about the motherboard drivers. Includes drivers for SATA and Ethernet.

For wireless, this too can be confusing. In the case of windows 7, it is able to apply the prope Realtek drivers, so I just go with those.


----------



## gr8sho

[=http://searchcio-midmarket.techtarget.com/definition/serial-presence-detect]Here's[/] some basic info on SPD.


----------



## theproffessor

Well, after more fiddling last night, it seems that the uTorrent issue was just the ram issue coming out again. I had a few more lock ups that were unrelated to uTorrent. I was also able to start uTorrent and have it running (still knocks out my internet for a minute when it starts, but I think this is just due to the fact that I'm seeding a LOT of torrents so the router/ NIC can't handle it.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> It is good to hear that you are making progress!


Progress is good! Thanks again for everyone's help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> I think you should do further testing (with memtest) first to see if your memory works 100% alright now (those issues with uTorrent indicate that might not be the case) and
> secondly to see if you can can figure out settings that will allow you to lower the voltage to the memory a bit, as 2.1V might too high for them.


I'm running memtest now, and I think I will run it first on all new Ram configurations. When I ran it with 4 sticks, it locked up pretty quickly, so clearly there is still an issue, even if I can boot windows. Running memtest right now with just two sticks in and it's gotten through 1.5 passes so far without errors... hopefully this is a good indicator that 2 sticks may be stable (and even if that's the most ram I can fit in my system and keep it stable, I'll be happy with that!)

(BTW, I have already run memtest on all sticks individually, as well as tried running a stick in each dimm slot, and they all came out clean. Also, all 8gigs worked just fine with the old 6000+, so I definitely think this is a memory controller issue and not any issue with the ram itself.)

Also, the ram is rated to run at 2.0-2.1V, so I think it should be fine at that level. (In CPU-Z they are set to run at 2.05 on the SPD info.) And actually, the mushkin rep over on that site that Gyro linked me told me to run them at 2.1v... so I'm hoping they'll be fine. (He's actually giving me some other voltages/ settings to change, maybe something can come of that.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Sorry if I confused things. I was talking about the motherboard drivers. Includes drivers for SATA and Ethernet.
> For wireless, this too can be confusing. In the case of windows 7, it is able to apply the prope Realtek drivers, so I just go with those.


Yep, all updated to the latest and greatest. The wireless NIC is actually realtek branded and the drivers are not included in the chipset driver package you can download, so I went to the realtek website and DL'ed their latest.

Sooo, I think that I'm gonna give this current setup (just 2 sticks of ram) an OK if it makes two clean passes (they take a lot longer when running multiple ram sticks). This will at least mean I have a stable setup to fall back on if I can't get all 8gigs of ram to work. I'm also going to try making the changes the mushkin rep has given me (a slightly larger increase in the CPU-NB voltage and a slight increase in the NB core voltage) and see if those make a difference.

Thanks again


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theproffessor*
> 
> I'm also going to try making the changes the mushkin rep has given me (a slightly larger increase in the CPU-NB voltage and a slight increase in the NB core voltage) and see if those make a difference.
> Thanks again


Okay, well that tells me that the person is saying "nothing wrong with my RAM, must be your fault". I think we were all hoping you would be given some BIOS suggestions specific to the DRAM.

There is no NB-Core voltage. Did you mean CPU core? I assume so. The packaging on my Deneb core said CPU is rated up to 1.5V. Hopefully yours has something similar. Of course the higher you go, the more you need to take care of watching heat build up under load. Have you tried increasing the DDR2 Voltage Control?


----------



## theproffessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Okay, well that tells me that the person is saying "nothing wrong with my RAM, must be your fault". I think we were all hoping you would be given some BIOS suggestions specific to the DRAM.


He's been pretty helpful so far. And actually I don't really think this is a ram issue, it an issue with the CPU/ Mobo compatibility. I have two old sticks of Corsair 1g ram that I tried as well during this whole process and they were having the same issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> There is no NB-Core voltage.


There's a setting under Advanced Memory Control under the JumperFree Configuration. It's labled as "NB Core/PCI-E Voltage". That's at least what he told me to change and I assumed it was NB Core.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Have you tried increasing the DDR2 Voltage Control?


Yep, that's one of the things I changed to get all this to boot. It's at 2.1v


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theproffessor*
> 
> He's been pretty helpful so far. And actually I don't really think this is a ram issue, it an issue with the CPU/ Mobo compatibility. I have two old sticks of Corsair 1g ram that I tried as well during this whole process and they were having the same issues.
> There's a setting under Advanced Memory Control under the JumperFree Configuration. It's labled as "NB Core/PCI-E Voltage". That's at least what he told me to change and I assumed it was NB Core.
> Yep, that's one of the things I changed to get all this to boot. It's at 2.1v


I don't have a block diagram of the M2N32 handy, but I'm having a hard time believing the CPU would cause a problem with the NB to PCI interface.

Is your DRAM rated or supposed to run at 2.1V? I know some "gaming" RAM runs in that range. You could always try bumping that another tenth.


----------



## theproffessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I don't have a block diagram of the M2N32 handy, but I'm having a hard time believing the CPU would cause a problem with the NB to PCI interface.
> Is your DRAM rated or supposed to run at 2.1V? I know some "gaming" RAM runs in that range. You could always try bumping that another tenth.


Weeeelll, I don't exactly know, but from what I've read (and Gyro mentioned it back there) the AM3 socket CPUs have the memory controller on the CPU, as opposed to the AM2 which relied on the motherboard to control the memory. Again, I only have passing knowledge of this, and it's all because of these problems I've been having. And I wouldn't be too surprised if there were issues with the compatibility of running one of the last "officially supported" CPUs on this mobo... the last BIOS update came out 2 years ago, had just supported the AM3 sockets, was in beta, and then never got any follow up.

And yeah, the ram is rated at 2.0-2.1v. I may up it later if I need to, buuuuut:

I'm currently running memtest with these settings and its at about 25% on the first pass (normally when I had lockups, it wouldn't get past the first 1%):
CPU-NB HT Voltage: upped to 1.35v
NB Core/PCI-E Voltage: upped to 1.2v
DDR2 Voltage: upped to 21.v
DRAM Ganged Mode: Enabled

Again, I'm going to reserve judgement till I get a few clean passes, but so far so good! I even dropped the timings to the rec specs on the ram, to 4-4-4-12 from 5-5-5-18 (yes, I know I should get it stable first, but I just wanted to try it)

Also... there are a lot of crazy settings in the DRAM config menus... I mean, "Bank Swizzle Mode"?


----------



## DDIVAIO

gr8sho
Processor you are using Phenom II X4 965
I bought the processor Phenom II X4 960T
What were the steps you time to put your processor?
I do not know much, help me?
thank you


----------



## Gyro

If this round of tests doesn't pan out you might try a different bios(2209 maybe),I had trouble with one of my boards(4x1 ocz 800) and 5002,in fact both my M2N32's have 4x1 and both are on 2209.

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDIVAIO*
> 
> gr8sho
> Processor you are using Phenom II X4 965
> I bought the processor Phenom II X4 960T
> What were the steps you time to put your processor?
> I do not know much, help me?
> thank you


The 960T will not work on this board, sorry.
It is a Thuban cpu and is not supported.Even with the work around.
Any other of the 9xx cpu's will work though.Or Athlon II cpu's.

Gyro


----------



## DDIVAIO

I'm reading the old post and see that there are people who use the processor Phenom II X4 970
As far as I understand the 970 is better than the 960T, right?
In other post say that the 960T will not be possible to use, why?
I'm lost ... hehehe!


----------



## DDIVAIO

Now I understand!
Thanks for the help!


----------



## theproffessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> If this round of tests doesn't pan out you might try a different bios(2209 maybe),I had trouble with one of my boards(4x1 ocz 800) and 5002,in fact both my M2N32's have 4x1 and both are on 2209.
> Gyro


I thought about that... in the intial stages of the problem a few weeks ago I tried several older BIOS's... I'm *pretty* sure I tried the 2209 as well, but I might give it a go if this doesn't pan out. (so far so good, though... it just takes memtest a loooooong time to get through a pass with 8gigs installed)

One good thing about this whole mess... I have learned a lot more about how ram works!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDIVAIO*
> 
> I'm reading the old post and see that there are people who use the processor Phenom II X4 970
> As far as I understand the 970 is better than the 960T, right?
> In other post say that the 960T will not be possible to use, why?
> I'm lost ... hehehe!


I'm curious. Is the 960T unboxed already and installed on your M2N32? Is it a BE (black edition)? If the answer to both questions is yes, then I'm curious to know if you can get the machine to boot into the OS. And then tell us which OS you're running.

While the the numbering seems similar with 9xx family in general, the technology is different. Our processors are Deneb and yours is a Zosma / Thuban.

The BE question is key because that would uncouple the motherboard frequency from the CPU and you would have at least a fighting chance.

I just have never seen anyone here post that they could get a 960T running on an M2N32.

However, if you can past some of the basics, the rest of the plot to get the processor up to full speed is relatively straightforward and we can help you with that.


----------



## theproffessor

Sooo, after upping the voltages I talked about earlier memtest ran 2 passes clean... it took 31/2 hours though. So far the system is running fine. Are there any other stress/ test programs I should run to see if this is going to be a stable setup?

Also, at the risk of ruining any stability I might have achieved, I think I've dug around enough in the bios with this build that I might want to attempt an OC of the CPU sometime in the future... of course the whole system will go up in flames if I do that, but now I've got the itch since I've been tinkering with it so much.


----------



## OCScrub

First mobo i purchased was the M2N32-SLI Deluxe. Still have it too!


----------



## theproffessor

Blarg... had a lock up again... getting more and more stable by the day, though!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theproffessor*
> 
> Blarg... had a lock up again... getting more and more stable by the day, though!


Prime95 is a good tool to help you ferret out stability issues.

I would not mess with the timings that SPD presents to BIOS, unless you know that something changed to influence the situation there such as increasing the CPU to NB frequency.

Most of the time stability is binary in nature. If you lock up once every three days, that may be something you can choose to live with. But if you can't plan CoD or Skyrim at all, that would likely make you say the system is not usable.


----------



## theproffessor

Well... it's back to the drawing board pretty much.

Left the comp on all night last night, woke up and it had locked up... whatever, it has been doing that after a few hours of use anyway. Re-booted, and it locked up within a minute. Re-booted, went int the BIOS to see if some settings had changed for some reason, BIOS locks up, re-boot, same thing. At this point, I pull two sticks of ram, hoping it's something to do with having 4 sticks in at the same time... same ****.

Sooo, now I have put in two old 1gig sticks of Crucial ram... and they seem to be working. I even went back to stock settings on the voltages and unganged mode and they're still working so far... I really _thought_ I had tested those before and had the same problems... maybe not. Either way, I still need to run them tonight and see if they have the same problems...

and if they don't, I guess I'll be getting a few new sticks of ram.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theproffessor*
> 
> Well... it's back to the drawing board pretty much.
> 
> Left the comp on all night last night, woke up and it had locked up... whatever, it has been doing that after a few hours of use anyway. Re-booted, and it locked up within a minute. Re-booted, went int the BIOS to see if some settings had changed for some reason, BIOS locks up, re-boot, same thing. At this point, I pull two sticks of ram, hoping it's something to do with having 4 sticks in at the same time... same ****.
> 
> Sooo, now I have put in two old 1gig sticks of Crucial ram... and they seem to be working. I even went back to stock settings on the voltages and unganged mode and they're still working so far... I really _thought_ I had tested those before and had the same problems... maybe not. Either way, I still need to run them tonight and see if they have the same problems...
> 
> and if they don't, I guess I'll be getting a few new sticks of ram.


Too bad. :-( Perhaps one of your memory sticks could not handle the higher voltage and died? If that happened it would make the whole system unstable.


----------



## theproffessor

Yeah, who knows at this point. If (and this is a big if) the 2 sticks of 1gig crucial stay stable I think I'm just gonna pick up a different set of ram and add it to those two.


----------



## Withinside

Hi! Can I join the club? I have an ASUS M2N32-SLi Deluxe wifi. I want to puch it to it's limits as I'm planning on building a new PC with DDR3 ram.
I'll get sigs completely updated with CPU-Z links once the benchmarks are all done for the stock/auto settings. Thanks


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Withinside*
> 
> Hi! Can I join the club? I have an ASUS M2N32-SLi Deluxe wifi. I want to puch it to it's limits as I'm planning on building a new PC with DDR3 ram.
> I'll get sigs completely updated with CPU-Z links once the benchmarks are all done for the stock/auto settings. Thanks


Welcome. See if you can figure out how to get your sig to be visible so we can see what's what. And you will get help. There's a relatively easy cookie-cutter OC you can do with recent vintage 125W Phenom II X4s you can pursue. And if you are so inclined, SLI is something you try on this board before you move on to an AM3+ board.


----------



## Withinside

I have SLi enabled on a pair of GF8600's originally tried to do it on an ASUS A8N-SLi Premium but the mobo had an 8x limitation when running 2 cards on the x16 bus felt like I was being held back. So the M2N is where I went. I gotta gives props to the A8N otherwise tho it was an still is a rock solid machine.
Quote:


> There's a relatively easy cookie-cutter OC you can do with recent vintage 125W Phenom II X4s you can pursue.


I've been looking at upgrading but I'm still undecided on what AM3 mobo for the next PC I build is gonna be.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Withinside*
> 
> I have SLi enabled on a pair of GF8600's originally tried to do it on an ASUS A8N-SLi Premium but the mobo had an 8x limitation when running 2 cards on the x16 bus felt like I was being held back. So the M2N is where I went. I gotta gives props to the A8N otherwise tho it was an still is a rock solid machine.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a relatively easy cookie-cutter OC you can do with recent vintage 125W Phenom II X4s you can pursue.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking at upgrading but I'm still undecided on what AM3 mobo for the next PC I build is gonna be.
Click to expand...

I have my eye on the Crosshair V.

You can throw a 980 onto your M2N32 to extend the life of that bad boy. And then move it over to the new board when you're ready.


----------



## theproffessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Too bad. :-( Perhaps one of your memory sticks could not handle the higher voltage and died? If that happened it would make the whole system unstable.


They all come out clean on memtest individually... so weird.

Either way, it seems the 2 sticks of Crucial (not sure why I've been saying they're Crucial, def Corsair) 1xG seem stable so far. They passed memtest and haven't locked up since I've been running them. They also passed about 30 min of Prime95. I'm gonna leave em in and if the system doesn't lock up after a few days of use/ more stress testing, I think I can safely point a finger at the 8gigs of Mushkin ram being the issue. At which point I'm gonna sell em on Ebay with a warning and pick up a set of 2x2G ddr2 800 of a different brand on newegg.

Anyone have a Phenom II AM3 socket (even better if you have a 925) and an M2N32-SLI Deluxe, I'd love to hear what brand ram you're using.


----------



## Element17130

First time poster, after reading a few pages of this thread I decided it was time to take the jump from my Athlon x2 6400+ that I have been running for over 4 years and buy the Phenom II X4 830, already did the BIOS update and just waiting to receive the new processor. From what I've read its one of the plug and play processors because of the 95W it takes and not the 125W. Was wondering if anyone else with the 830 or the 925 have had good results overclocking it and could direct my in the right direction in doing so myself. I was hoping to get around 3.2 GHZ from the 2.8 standard. Thanks.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Element17130*
> 
> First time poster, after reading a few pages of this thread I decided it was time to take the jump from my Athlon x2 6400+ that I have been running for over 4 years and buy the Phenom II X4 830, already did the BIOS update and just waiting to receive the new processor. From what I've read its one of the plug and play processors because of the 95W it takes and not the 125W. Was wondering if anyone else with the 830 or the 925 have had good results overclocking it and could direct my in the right direction in doing so myself. I was hoping to get around 3.2 GHZ from the 2.8 standard. Thanks.


Welcome!

You are correct, both of those models are pretty much plug and play and the only versions which require workarounds is the 955-980 chips. The 6400+ is a 125w chip and I upgraded from a 6400+ about over a year ago to a 970BE and the difference was night and day. The 945 is also worth looking at but they are becoming hard to come by these days. They come in both 95w and 125w.... the 95w version is plug and play with our boards.

When you get your new chip, make sure you do a proper reset of the BIOS and you should be good to go


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Withinside*
> 
> Hi! Can I join the club? I have an ASUS M2N32-SLi Deluxe wifi. I want to puch it to it's limits as I'm planning on building a new PC with DDR3 ram.
> I'll get sigs completely updated with CPU-Z links once the benchmarks are all done for the stock/auto settings. Thanks


Welcome,what part of the east coast are you from,I'm in the Valley/NS.
What ever you do for an upgrade don't get the Asus M4N98td-evo,evil vdroop.990fx Sabertooth is my next upgrade.

Gyro


----------



## Withinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Welcome,what part of the east coast are you from,I'm in the Valley/NS.
> What ever you do for an upgrade don't get the Asus M4N98td-evo,evil vdroop.990fx Sabertooth is my next upgrade.
> Gyro


I am on thr northside in Cape Breton. northside forlife!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> 990fx Sabertooth is my next upgrade.
> Gyro


I'm glad to see this. I was also considering that board. If you are willing to share your views on these, I'd appreciate that. Thanks.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> 990fx Sabertooth is my next upgrade.
> Gyro
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to see this. I was also considering that board. If you are willing to share your views on these, I'd appreciate that. Thanks.
Click to expand...

It's pretty much a CHV w/o the ROG stuff.
Oc's like a beast.
Has LLC(for vdroop).Alot of other 990fx's have this problem(Gigabyte ud5/ud7 for example has no LLC)(MSI's tend to have weak VRM's).
5yr warranty.
And I'm an Asus fanboy








Check out this buyer's guide http://www.overclock.net/t/1143985/amd-990fx-motherboard-buyers-guide/0_20

Gyro


----------



## Element17130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> When you get your new chip, make sure you do a proper reset of the BIOS and you should be good to go


As for resetting properly, pulling the battery and power plug should do it right? For overclocking on the 830 is it better to do it with the A.I overclocking tool in the bios or manually?


----------



## Gyro

And move jumper.



Manually from the bios.
Lots of help here if you need it.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## theproffessor

Hey all,

Still having issues, the rig basically fell to pieces last night. The 2 sticks of Crosair ram were in and things were running nicely for a while... then I started getting crashes again. At some point the system tray icons started not appearing... then my sound card just started not putting out sound (optical and analog)... then the raid array I have setup became degraded... so, it was fun times all around!

At this point I decided I was going try one last setup with the 2009 BIOS (I thought I had tried it in the past, but who knows at this point). I downgraded to the 2009 BIOS and put in all 4 sticks of my Mushkin ram. Tried to boot, but it would restart at the "starting windows" screen. Went into BIOS and changed the ddr2 voltage to 2.1V and enabled Ganged mode. Windows was then able to boot. Because I've been so frustrated with getting this to work, I basically decided it was time to go for broke... soooo for the last 10ish hours I've been running Prime95, I also repaired the Raid array, and I've been running Pandora most of that time (yes, the sound magically worked again) and uTorrent a good bit of that time (uTorrent still occasionally konks out my internet connection, but I'm pretty sure that is router related). Anyway, I went to sleep and left on the computer figuring it would be locked up again this morning... but so far so good.

Annnnyway, I'm going to keep testing this setup, hopefully the 2009 BIOS are more stable... buuut, because of the above issues, I think windows might be corrupted someway, so I'm also gonna try a fresh windows install. Because it's on an SSD, I'm gonna use this guide to setup my drive:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-guide-optimization-for-ssds-hdds
One quick question, when I set up the drive before, I just assumed the M2N32-SLI Deluxe did not support AHCI... but I've been googleing and searching this thread and I'm seeing mixed reports on that. Does this board support AHCI, and if so, how do I turn it on?

Thanks again


----------



## Withinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theproffessor*
> 
> Hey all,
> Still having issues, the rig basically fell to pieces last night. The 2 sticks of Crosair ram were in and things were running nicely for a while... then I started getting crashes again. At some point the system tray icons started not appearing... then my sound card just started not putting out sound (optical and analog)... then the raid array I have setup became degraded... so, it was fun times all around!
> At this point I decided I was going try one last setup with the 2009 BIOS (I thought I had tried it in the past, but who knows at this point). I downgraded to the 2009 BIOS and put in all 4 sticks of my Mushkin ram. Tried to boot, but it would restart at the "starting windows" screen. Went into BIOS and changed the ddr2 voltage to 2.1V and enabled Ganged mode. Windows was then able to boot. Because I've been so frustrated with getting this to work, I basically decided it was time to go for broke... soooo for the last 10ish hours I've been running Prime95, I also repaired the Raid array, and I've been running Pandora most of that time (yes, the sound magically worked again) and uTorrent a good bit of that time (uTorrent still occasionally konks out my internet connection, but I'm pretty sure that is router related). Anyway, I went to sleep and left on the computer figuring it would be locked up again this morning... but so far so good.
> Annnnyway, I'm going to keep testing this setup, hopefully the 2009 BIOS are more stable... buuut, because of the above issues, I think windows might be corrupted someway, so I'm also gonna try a fresh windows install. Because it's on an SSD, I'm gonna use this guide to setup my drive:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-guide-optimization-for-ssds-hdds
> One quick question, when I set up the drive before, I just assumed the M2N32-SLI Deluxe did not support AHCI... but I've been googleing and searching this thread and I'm seeing mixed reports on that. Does this board support AHCI, and if so, how do I turn it on?
> Thanks again


Sorry to hear about the problems you;re having. Do you think it might be your PSU? I noticed you have 2 HDD, 2 Optical drives, 2 video cards, 6 fans + cpu fan, and how many sticks of ram? I don't know for sure, but to me 580W for that doesnt seem like its enough. I think the manual suggests 600W min. I have a similar amount of devices in my system an I've been thinking my 700W isn't enough, tho I do have a High Power Aux PSU seperately dedicated to just my 2 video cards.

[Edit] I just looked up my vga booster its a Sirtec High Power 400W VGA Booster PSU. Given that I have a dedicated 400W extra over the main 700W and my 12V is show low @ 11.81V is my reasons for thinking my [email protected] isnt enough for my system.


----------



## theproffessor

Nah, shouldn't be the PSU...

I agree that I should have a PSU with higher wattage, but I was running an Athlon 6000+ (125W) in this system before with all the same components... and seeing how the new Phenom is 95W...

Anyway, the current setup with the 2209 BIOS seems to be working... been running Prime95 now for 12+ hours along with uTorrent and Pandora... Still think I'm gonna give it a clean windows install since and then run Prime95 again for a long as time.

Anybody have any insight on the AHCI compatibility?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theproffessor*
> 
> Nah, shouldn't be the PSU...
> 
> I agree that I should have a PSU with higher wattage, but I was running an Athlon 6000+ (125W) in this system before with all the same components... and seeing how the new Phenom is 95W...
> 
> Anyway, the current setup with the 2209 BIOS seems to be working... been running Prime95 now for 12+ hours along with uTorrent and Pandora... Still think I'm gonna give it a clean windows install since and then run Prime95 again for a long as time.
> 
> Anybody have any insight on the AHCI compatibility?


The M2N32-sli does not support AHCI,it uses a silicon image controller.
The M2N-sli deluxe does support AHCI,it uses a JMicron controller.

Gyro


----------



## dalastbmills

I can't remember if I have asked this before, but has anyone tried/successfully pulled off DDR3 in these boards? Is it possible with an AM3 processor? I'm debating upgrading my motherboard and I already have DDR3 and if I can skip out on replacing the mobo, I would definitely do it. I doubt it's possible, just wishful thinking!


----------



## Gyro

Not physically possible,slot config is different.

Gyro


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills*
> 
> I can't remember if I have asked this before, but has anyone tried/successfully pulled off DDR3 in these boards? Is it possible with an AM3 processor? I'm debating upgrading my motherboard and I already have DDR3 and if I can skip out on replacing the mobo, I would definitely do it. I doubt it's possible, just wishful thinking!


The m2n series along with all AM2/AM2+ boards are DDR2 only. DDR2 and DDR3 are electrically incompatible because they have different pin configurations and run at different voltages. The location of the notch on DDR2 and DDR3 sticks are in a different location so you cannot plug a DDR3 stick into a DDR2 slot. There are some older AM3 boards that have native DDR2 slots and the same rules apply. (cannot put DDR3 modules on these boards)

You have to have a native DDR3 AM3 board to run DDR3 along with a AM3 CPU. Older AM2/+ will not work in these boards since the older CPU's don't have a DDR3 controller on chip.


----------



## Dimaris

Hi

can't download 5002 BIOS for M2N32-SLI Deluxe.
Instead of downloading forum forwards to http://www.overclock.net/f/

Please fix or reupload.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaris*
> 
> Hi
> 
> can't download 5002 BIOS for M2N32-SLI Deluxe.
> Instead of downloading forum forwards to http://www.overclock.net/f/
> 
> Please fix or reupload.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Try here http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=M2N32-SLI+Deluxe&os=&hashedid=0jMy2X8lKstYRvev

The Asus ftp site has been down for a few days,thats why the links are fubared,I think.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## SavageNorseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theproffessor*
> 
> They all come out clean on memtest individually... so weird.
> Either way, it seems the 2 sticks of Crucial (not sure why I've been saying they're Crucial, def Corsair) 1xG seem stable so far. They passed memtest and haven't locked up since I've been running them. They also passed about 30 min of Prime95. I'm gonna leave em in and if the system doesn't lock up after a few days of use/ more stress testing, I think I can safely point a finger at the 8gigs of Mushkin ram being the issue. At which point I'm gonna sell em on Ebay with a warning and pick up a set of 2x2G ddr2 800 of a different brand on newegg.
> Anyone have a Phenom II AM3 socket (even better if you have a 925) and an M2N32-SLI Deluxe, I'd love to hear what brand ram you're using.


Hey, I recently upgraded to the Phenom II X4 830 (Similar to the 925 in just about every way) but I run an M2N-SLI Deluxe not the M2N32.

I was seeming to have endless memory related problems for a long time shortly after upgrading my Corsair 2x1GB RAM to an additional 2x1GB for a total of 4x1GB RAM. At the time I was running Windows XP 32 Home Edition and would get lots of blue screens while gaming/web surfing and had my primary GFX card fan stop while playing BFBC2 on two occasions.

I recently upgraded my OS to Win 7 Pro 64-bit and while doing this I decided to downgrade my RAM to 2x1GB temporarily to see if the memory issues would subside... I haven't had any blue screens or strange behavior that I can attribute to memory so-far and have been running for at least a few days/week or so now. I had, like you thoroughly tested all my RAM individually and in sets of 2 or 4 dimms and never got any errors in either Memtest 86 or 86+ using the latest versions...

As a result I decided the problem was probably memory controller related or at least the problem WAS when I was running an Athlon 64 X2 5200+ before upgrading to the Ph. II X4 830. So I decided to purchase a new 2x2GB DDR2 1066 RAM kit to upgrade my capacity and RAM speed for the Phenom II/Windows 7 while still only using 2 Dimm slots... This should allow me to run the RAM at its rated speed... hopefully.

*In the mean time I have some other problems of my own that hopefully someone has the answer to:*

I noticed that Windows 7 has been unable to make a network connection sometimes (randomly?) stating that the cable is unplugged or the problem is related to a device or driver problem/failure... This statement appears to be at least partially true: I tested the same cable in my laptop and it worked fine.

I tried to troubleshoot the connection on my main PC by moving the cable to either of the 2 LAN connectors with no luck. Tried re-setting the router, no luck...

*What DID finally work was powering down the PC and also unplugging the power cord for a few minutes... Then upon booting all the network problems go away - I'm able to play games, surf the web, download stuff etc...*

All I know that I did different lately is LOOK at some BIOS settings... namely the "AI Net 2" settings... When you look at these in the BIOS screen it seems to give information on the twisted pairs in the Ethernet cable and weather or not they are transmitting and receiving data OK.... I left the option to do a post LAN check disabled (default) and exited and then ran immediately into the "no connection" problem within Windows...

Is the AI Net function buggy with BIOS 5001 on an M2N SLI Deluxe board? Is this function affected by "LAN PXE function" being disabled by the beta BIOS?

Are there special power settings in Windows... ? I also noticed that my PS2 keyboard num lock light remains ON when the pc is powered off now and NEVER used to do that...

I have changed the Windows 7 power plan to "Performance" already and under network adapter power settings I have disabled all options as shown:


I still strongly suspect there may be a problem with my motherboard but I really hope not because I don't want to have to upgrade my whole platform right now - especially since I just ordered the new DDR2 RAM. As always the PSU could also be the culprit but I doubt a Corsair 750TX with about 1 year of use on it could be the problem...


----------



## Gyro

Do you have the latest Nforce MB drivers for win7/64? Here http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us&ClickID=a0lps5vs5pzvnwa9rlyvn9apprsnaoknwsks

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> It's pretty much a CHV w/o the ROG stuff.
> Oc's like a beast.
> Has LLC(for vdroop).Alot of other 990fx's have this problem(Gigabyte ud5/ud7 for example has no LLC)(MSI's tend to have weak VRM's).
> 5yr warranty.
> And I'm an Asus fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this buyer's guide http://www.overclock.net/t/1143985/amd-990fx-motherboard-buyers-guide/0_20
> Gyro


First, there's nothing wrong with being an Asus fanboy. I probably have more Asus hardware in my house than anything else. This goes back to a P4B motherboard I still have, including 2 Asus high-end laptops. To be fair, I also have some Soyo and Biostar boards too, so I have some basis for comparison.

Pointing out why things matter when it comes to overclocking, specifically in the area of power distribution is good.

Lastly, I wasn't even aware that there were buying guides. So thanks for that. It offers perspective.

One additional concern I have is the BIOS support given. When it comes to SSDs, this seems to matter a lot.

I will look again at both boards one more time. If the Sabertooth has a better user base, that's also another consideration although I haven't looked for it myself.

And of course there may be new versions of these coming out this year that need to be considered


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Do you have the latest Nforce MB drivers for win7/64? Here http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us&ClickID=a0lps5vs5pzvnwa9rlyvn9apprsnaoknwsks
> Gyro


Sometimes these links don't effectively drill down to the actual file needed. However you can manually navigate looking for Nforce drivers for the 590-SLI.

When the drivers are installed, the 2 things that matter most (and may be the only thing installed in Windows 7) are Ethernet and SATA drivers. It seems to me that these are not going to get any further updates given the board is 6 years old now. I run the Nvidia drivers and my system runs fine including OCZ series 3 SSD.


----------



## SavageNorseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Do you have the latest Nforce MB drivers for win7/64? Here http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us&ClickID=a0lps5vs5pzvnwa9rlyvn9apprsnaoknwsks
> Gyro


Yep. Installed nForce 15.58 (May 2nd, 2011) Drivers (570 SLI) as soon as I noticed this issue crop up again. It happened once before but I couldn't pinpoint what the cause was and thought that it was related to BIOS settings, CPU/RAM voltages etc. and had reset my BIOS to defaults and was running everything stock except for my RAID configuration which I need to boot the computer.

I know it sounds really odd but I swear if I even look at the AI Net settings page in the BIOS it will lose my connection until I power off and flip the switch on my PSU for a few mins. before powering on again.

I will test this theory again later... For now it's been working fine all day after doing the power cycle thing I mentioned... Works until maybe a cold boot or as I suspect - looking at the AI Net settings.


----------



## Gyro

@ gr8sho, Check out the manual http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=SABERTOOTH%20990FX&p=1&s=24&os=30&hashedid=H9GanpgqHG8yN8yQ
Also check out the 990fx sabertooth club thread.
The uefi will take some getting used to,lots of options.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> @ gr8sho, Check out the manual http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=SABERTOOTH%20990FX&p=1&s=24&os=30&hashedid=H9GanpgqHG8yN8yQ
> Also check out the 990fx sabertooth club thread.
> The uefi will take some getting used to,lots of options.
> Gyro


Okay, I got around to reading the manual and the guides. World records?!? Wow. The way the information was presented was excellent for me and I was able to get what I needed. I suppose I had already formed some opinions, and the info seems to support most of them. The main point here on the AsusTek side is that both the CHV and the Sabertooth are just fine and my thoughts are, again this is only based on reading, is that an M2N32 owner will feel right at home for the most part. That UEFI stuff is something I have very little experience in, but I'm going to study the Rampage III extreme I have in the house.

So this part of the equation is solved. Next is the case.


----------



## theproffessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> The M2N32-sli does not support AHCI,it uses a silicon image controller.
> The M2N-sli deluxe does support AHCI,it uses a JMicron controller.
> Gyro


Yeah, I did some digging... the M2N32-SLI Deluxe uses an nForce 590 SLI MPC as its sata controller... and this does not support AHCI, but does support NCQ.

@SavageNorrseman:

Yeah, the ram thing has been tough. But I think I may have (finally) found a solution. I was having trouble with all configurations with the latest 5002 BIOS... so after the suggestions on here, I downgraded to the 2209 BIOS. I then enabled ganged mode (this is the only way I've been able to boot with 4 sticks of ram on any BIOS). I also changed the timings/ voltage on the ram to the manufacturers rec specs (4-4-4-12, 2.1V). After that I ran Prime95 for 12 hours and it seemed to be OK.

Oddly enough, even after running Prime95 for 12 hours, I then rebooted my PC and had a lock up within about 10 min. Rebooted, same thing... So I loosened the timings on the ram to auto (they autochoose 5-5-5-18) and I've been stable so far after that. (Also, I was having some windows issues in general earlier because of all the lock ups, so I'm not entirely sure my windows isn't corrupted from all the restarts. I plan on doing a fresh install after I tweak my BIOS settings a little more)

Also, since I have been in the BIOS soo much anyway (and I had wanted to give OCing a try with this new CPU anyway) I finally took the plunge and tried OC'ing a little. (I figured since I was going to be messing with voltages/ timings anyway to get my system stable, might as well get something out of it in speed.)

Currently I'm sitting at an OC of 3.5Ghz with stock voltages (ram is at 2.0V now, figured I'd see if I could keep the system stable with a lower voltage since I loosened the timings). My temps seem safe, but not great: 39-40C and 49-50C under load.

Any thoughts on how high this thing can go and stay at safe temps? I'm using one of these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118020
with AS5


----------



## Gyro

Can you post some SS of cpu-z,cpu and mem tabs, please and thanks.
About 55c is tops for 24/7 use.
You probably know this,but AS5 takes 200hrs to reach optimum effectiveness, so you temps will improve over time.

Gyro


----------



## theproffessor

@Gyro

I put a pic of the temps/ cpu z on my system info.

And yeah, the AS5 will get better... I'm currently living in CO, but will be moving LA for the next few months so I'm gonna be keeping an eye on temps in general as my ambient room temp is gonna change... I had also just started Prime95 again, so the temps in that pic aren't up to full load yet, which is actually hovering in the 48-49C range now.


----------



## Gyro

Drop the cpu/nb ht speed to x4.
your ram is oc'd to 1000,drop to 667 and it will be 800 thus leaving headroom for more refclock.
how are your finding overall performance since you updated the cpu?

Gyro


----------



## theproffessor

Did both those... might give it a bump up to 3.6 and see how that fairs on temps in a little bit

And honestly, I haven't really had a chance to run it through it's paces in real world testing yet (real world testing for me would be gaming, that's probably the most intensive thing I do on my rig) due to all these lock up issues.


----------



## SavageNorseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theproffessor*
> 
> Yeah, I did some digging... the M2N32-SLI Deluxe uses an nForce 590 SLI MPC as its sata controller... and this does not support AHCI, but does support NCQ.
> @SavageNorrseman:
> Yeah, the ram thing has been tough. But I think I may have (finally) found a solution. I was having trouble with all configurations with the latest 5002 BIOS... so after the suggestions on here, I downgraded to the 2209 BIOS. I then enabled ganged mode (this is the only way I've been able to boot with 4 sticks of ram on any BIOS). I also changed the timings/ voltage on the ram to the manufacturers rec specs (4-4-4-12, 2.1V). After that I ran Prime95 for 12 hours and it seemed to be OK.
> Oddly enough, even after running Prime95 for 12 hours, I then rebooted my PC and had a lock up within about 10 min. Rebooted, same thing... So I loosened the timings on the ram to auto (they autochoose 5-5-5-18) and I've been stable so far after that. (Also, I was having some windows issues in general earlier because of all the lock ups, so I'm not entirely sure my windows isn't corrupted from all the restarts. I plan on doing a fresh install after I tweak my BIOS settings a little more)
> Also, since I have been in the BIOS soo much anyway (and I had wanted to give OCing a try with this new CPU anyway) I finally took the plunge and tried OC'ing a little. (I figured since I was going to be messing with voltages/ timings anyway to get my system stable, might as well get something out of it in speed.)
> Currently I'm sitting at an OC of 3.5Ghz with stock voltages (ram is at 2.0V now, figured I'd see if I could keep the system stable with a lower voltage since I loosened the timings). My temps seem safe, but not great: 39-40C and 49-50C under load.
> Any thoughts on how high this thing can go and stay at safe temps? I'm using one of these
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118020
> with AS5


Well, good luck and godspeed to you - i have less options than you with the BIOS files as I have the M2N-SLI Deluxe not the M2N 32 like you - yours is the better board. I can only use BIOS 5001 beta as it is the only one that will properly identify my CPU. I first tried 1804 but Windows/BIOS could not identify the CPU.

I am a little bit jealous that you can use all the Dimm slots on your motherboard at all, much less run them at an OCed speed and at their rated timings. The people over at the Corsair had me to believe that trying to do that on almost ANY motherboard was a no-no. The guy gave this analogy of a truck having a max speed of 106.6MPH for DDR2 1066 and a max load of 4 Tons for 4x1GB of RAM as being it's rated maximums, but the truck could not haul 4 tons at 106.6MPH (I.E. cannot go at max rated DDR2 Speed AND Capacity) without at least bumping up NB voltages and or lowering the spd of the RAM by 1 notch - in this case to DDR2 800, or if you have DDR2 800 like I have/had before upgrading go down to DDR2 667. You regain 99% of the speed when you overclock by bumping the Ref clock anyway.

As for your temps you are probably right on the border with 50C for daily use. I am no expert but that is what I have always been told. Also 3.5GHz is about the best OC you can hope for on a 925/830. I think I have seen people hit about 3.6GHz, that's it.

You have a cooler very similar to mine, in fact the only difference might be the nickle plating on yours. I have the Zalman 9500A-LED which is all copper color and I run my Phenom II X4 830(925) at stock 2.8GHz and get about 22C Idle and not much more when gaming, maybe 30 something. I keep my computer in the basement and it's winter here in the northeast so that has something to do with it.

Well, in the mean time I managed to cold boot after my comp was down for over 8 hours and had no internet connection problem when I woke up and booted it. The problem seems to only happen when I browse the AI Net settings page in the BIOS... Perhaps I got a slightly funky flash and should re-attempt... but that thought kind of scares me too :/

I am waiting on my 2x2GB GSkill DDR2 1066 RAM to come in the mail, should have it by Monday or so at the latest. I gave up on trying to get 4x1GB of my Corsair RAM to work together without corrupting my Windows install and crashing and I also don't want to risk damage to my video 560Ti video card by having its fan stop like it did on the 8800GTS I had... (might just be age but I refuse to believe there is anything wrong with my major components)... Still trying to avoid thinking that there could be a problem with my M2N SLI Deluxe mobo... it IS 5 years old after all and has seen some decent amount of use from gaming all those years, plus I had an OC'ed 5200+ Processor on it the last 6 months before upgrading to a stock X4 830.

If this board dies on me I will probably replace it with a Sandy/Ivy bridge board and processor. After I get my core system up and running with that configuration I will rebuild this beast with some sort of AM3+ board like a Sabertooth... But I was hoping to wait until at least Piledriver from AMD or Ivybridge from Intel before I do any major platform upgrades... Just upgrading what I have sofar has cost me about $500... $90 for the X4 830, $65 for the 2x2GB RAM, $120 for Win 7 Pro 64, $250 for a 560Ti... Only thing that is old in my PC now is the Mobo lol.


----------



## theproffessor

@SavageNorseman

That sucks about your board brother... did you ever try the ganged/ unganged modes? That's been the biggest thing that's made mine work./
can you run 2 sticks? Would hate to have the new memory come in and see it not run too. And yeah, I can't get the timings down to 4-4-4-12... it's just too unstable/ I'm perfectly happy with 5-5-5-18 if it works.

And yeah, I backed off on OC'ing much more... I was able to get it up to around 3.65Ghz, but that required a voltage increase and it was running hot. I'm sure I could increase the cooling in my case and do better (I have a lot of fans, but they all run slow, and those two 9800GTs run hot as the sun) but I'll just leave it as is.

Plus, leaving all stock voltages (I also dropped the ram voltage back to auto, just seeing if it will work) getting a .7Ghz increase is pretty decent.

Currently going to run a bunch of Prime95 and see if it stays stable at current settings.

BTW, do you the TTArmor case with the giant fan on the side, or just a window? I was just wondering cause even at stock settings most of my components seem to run on the warm/ hot side, and I was wondering if it's the case. (Granted, I do have a LOT of stuff in there now... although I did manage to do some wickedly awesome cable management while putting in the latest batch of components.) (I also have about 3 more fans I suppose I could install... which would make the thing one giant fan as I already have 6 fans in the thing... what the heck, might do that later tonight)

Update: and I did do that, just added two (literally had no more space for the third one). And wow, dropped about 5C.


----------



## SavageNorseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theproffessor*
> 
> @SavageNorseman
> That sucks about your board brother... did you ever try the ganged/ unganged modes? That's been the biggest thing that's made mine work./
> can you run 2 sticks? Would hate to have the new memory come in and see it not run too. And yeah, I can't get the timings down to 4-4-4-12... it's just too unstable/ I'm perfectly happy with 5-5-5-18 if it works.
> And yeah, I backed off on OC'ing much more... I was able to get it up to around 3.65Ghz, but that required a voltage increase and it was running hot. I'm sure I could increase the cooling in my case and do better (I have a lot of fans, but they all run slow, and those two 9800GTs run hot as the sun) but I'll just leave it as is.
> Plus, leaving all stock voltages (I also dropped the ram voltage back to auto, just seeing if it will work) getting a .7Ghz increase is pretty decent.
> Currently going to run a bunch of Prime95 and see if it stays stable at current settings.
> BTW, do you the TTArmor case with the giant fan on the side, or just a window? I was just wondering cause even at stock settings most of my components seem to run on the warm/ hot side, and I was wondering if it's the case. (Granted, I do have a LOT of stuff in there now... although I did manage to do some wickedly awesome cable management while putting in the latest batch of components.) (I also have about 3 more fans I suppose I could install... which would make the thing one giant fan as I already have 6 fans in the thing... what the heck, might do that later tonight)
> Update: and I did do that, just added two (literally had no more space for the third one). And wow, dropped about 5C.


Haven't tried ganged mode yet, but the computer runs smooth as can be with only 2 modules in a 2x1GB configuration at their rated timing and voltage, 5-5-5-12-2T and 1.9V DDR2 800.

I read up on ganged vs. unganged a little and it seems Phenom II Processors have separate memory controllers or something and actually work more efficiently in unganged mode so each controller can control its own memory module... I guess?

I got so tired of all the problems I was having with the 4-up configuration that I gave up on it entirely. I never did try to run 4x1GB since upgrading to Windows 7 64-bit. I had to rebuild my RAID array and low-level format/write 0's to my drives and then install Win7 which was a nightmare in itself due to the 64-bit version rejecting my IDE optical drive and having to dig out a SATA drive I had laying around that I thought was dead from a bad firmware flash... Turns out it saved the day for me.

I am almost certain that the replacement RAM will work fine because it's only 2 modules (albeit 2GB each, but the board has a max of 8GB total anyway).

My TT Armor case is the one with the 250mm side fan... I highly doubt this thing does very much to cool anything at all as the CFM rating on it is pretty low and it only runs at 800RPM. It feels like someone gently blowing on the components from about 6-8 inches away and I doubt this does anything to help CPU/RAM cooling. Also because it protrudes inwards about 1 inch it limits the size of the air cooling setup I can use on my CPU so I had to compromise with a Zalman 9500A-LED when I wanted to get a CM Hyper 212 EVO or Plus or maybe even a Prolimitech. I guess I can fit a Corsair H60 or 80 in their easily enough though but yeah - seems like the side fan is more trouble than it's worth, not to mention ugly and obstructs your view....

My setup runs surprisingly cool however, and for the most part always has. My PH II X4 830 runs 22C idle and maybe 33C under load. The 560Ti runs 29C idle and 65C Load.

I added a 2nd 120mm fan and cage unit from Thermaltake to help draw in more cool air while I was OCing my 5200+ this summer before doing all these upgrades.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999141&Tpk=thermaltake%20icage

There's the link if you want one, it also works in other cases with 3x 5.25 in. bays open. I have all the other included fans running with the exception of the top rear 90mm fan, had to pull it because it got loud - bearing went bad - and I still haven't replaced it or even really needed to.

When I had 2 8800GTSs in SLI they ran about 70-75C Load tops I think, your 9800's should be a little cooler than that because the G92 chip is more efficient than my G80 based cards.

Good luck with the stability testing, I need to do the same here soon. I would love to be able to OC this 830 a little and get it to at LEAST 3.0GHz, maybe 3.2-3.4GHz but at this point I feel like I'm skating on thin ice with the durability of this 5-year-old motherboard so we'll see. Just thankful to have a sort-of-stable system for the time being.


----------



## theproffessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageNorseman*
> 
> Haven't tried ganged mode yet, but the computer runs smooth as can be with only 2 modules in a 2x1GB configuration at their rated timing and voltage, 5-5-5-12-2T and 1.9V DDR2 800.
> I read up on ganged vs. unganged a little and it seems Phenom II Processors have separate memory controllers or something and actually work more efficiently in unganged mode so each controller can control its own memory module... I guess?


Still pushing the ganged mode dude. I have (hopefully) a pretty stable system right now with the moderate overclocks, stock voltages, rolled back BIOS to 2209 and leaving the timings on my ram up to the motherboard. That being said, if I switch it to unganged, windows doesn't even boot. Just give it a whirl, it's a quick BIOS option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageNorseman*
> 
> I added a 2nd 120mm fan and cage unit from Thermaltake to help draw in more cool air while I was OCing my 5200+ this summer before doing all these upgrades.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999141&Tpk=thermaltake%20icage


Thought about picking one of those up, but I just installed a second 120mm in the front with zip ties... zip ties are the best thing ever for your PC case. The fan is suspended in the drive cage with ties on all sides held tight. (actually, all of my fans are held in place with zip ties... fast, easy, cheap) I also have a silly amount of fans on my rig these days... 2 120mm front intakes, 2 120mm bottom intakes (cut holes for them), 1 80mm side intake (cut a hole for that too), 1 120mm back exhaust, 1 90mm back exhaust, and 1 120mm top exhaust.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageNorseman*
> 
> When I had 2 8800GTSs in SLI they ran about 70-75C Load tops I think, your 9800's should be a little cooler than that because the G92 chip is more efficient than my G80 based cards.


Mine seem to run hot as hell... I was just doing a minor bit of gaming and they got up to 75C/83C on stock settings... granted, they seem to run hot no matter what I do, and it doesn't really seem to bother them much. I thought about trying to zip tie an 80mm fan I have leftover somehow externally on the back to suck air out of their PCI slot vents... would love to hear if anyone has any SLI cooling mods.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageNorseman*
> 
> Good luck with the stability testing, I need to do the same here soon. I would love to be able to OC this 830 a little and get it to at LEAST 3.0GHz, maybe 3.2-3.4GHz but at this point I feel like I'm skating on thin ice with the durability of this 5-year-old motherboard so we'll see. Just thankful to have a sort-of-stable system for the time being.


I feel ya dude, my stability has been in and out since I upgraded to this 925... I'm still saying to try that ganged mode though. Anyway, I'm gonna leave Prime95 on whenever I pass out, and hopefully I'll get 12+ hours and call it stable!

ONE LAST THING:
does anyone know what the TMPIN2 temp is on Hardware Monitor with this M2N32-SLI Deluxe? I'll get a pretty hot reading on it (about 60C) when I'm idling and then when I run Prime95, it jumps to 124C almost instantly. I've read that this is probably an error (and I would imagine I would have something catch on fire if it wasn't) but I figured I'd ask you guys anyway.


----------



## Gyro

tmpin2 is an unused sensor,ignore it.
If you want to check NB temps,the sys monitor part of the nvtools gives this as Nforce temps.
And if you still have the squirrel cage fan put it on and plug it into the chipset fan header.

Which armor do you guys have ,there are many models?

Gyro


----------



## theproffessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> tmpin2 is an unused sensor,ignore it.
> If you want to check NB temps,the sys monitor part of the nvtools gives this as Nforce temps.


figured as much
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> And if you still have the squirrel cage fan put it on and plug it into the chipset fan header.


Do you mean the fan that clips onto the chipset heat sink/ heat pipes? I've got it... but it does say "For use in junction with water or passive cooling only"... and I can see where it looks like it would get right in the way of my CPU cooler's airflow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Which armor do you guys have ,there are many models?
> Gyro


this is the one I have:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133154

It's since been deactivated, but they've had many different models over the years. They started out with an armor that had no side window, then added the side window and came out with a silver aluminum one as well (the black is made of steel), then they added big fans to those side panels... and since then they've still put out several editions.

It wasn't a bad case at the time, but in comparison to current cases it doesn't have very good airflow and has basically no cable management slots.


----------



## Gyro

It's recommended for water or passive because you loose the airflow from the cpu fan.
If it fit's without hitting the cooler it can knock off 5c or better from the NB temps.It won't interfere with cpu airflow.
Just make sure to mount it facing the right way.


Gyro


----------



## filu

Hello first-time poster here

I've got m2n32-sli deluxe version of motherboard with 5002 BIOS and I tried to run 955BE with it (previously Ahtlon 4600+ and Phenom X2 550).

I've downloaded latest drivers and Nvididia System Tools 6.05 but under Performance->Device Settings->CPU i don't have a drop-down selection for each core
and neither do I see a multiplier settings for the processor (it only says what the speed and multiplier was set in the BIOS)

Nvidia Monitor shows however that the multiplier is x4 and speed is 800MHz, obviously not what I was hoping for ; )
In the BIOS the C'n'Q is disabled, so is C1E. Memory is set to Ganged.

Any ideas as to what might be the problem? Downgrading BIOS or drivers? Reinstalling Windows?

I also tried running Linux with this board/CPU and it seems to be running at 800MHz, however /proc/cpuinfo
shows BogoMIPS value around 6400 (for multiplier set to x16 in the BIOS) which is bit odd.

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filu*
> 
> Hello first-time poster here
> 
> I've got m2n32-sli deluxe version of motherboard with 5002 BIOS and I tried to run 955BE with it (previously Ahtlon 4600+ and Phenom X2 550).
> 
> I've downloaded latest drivers and Nvididia System Tools 6.05 but under Performance->Device Settings->CPU i don't have a drop-down selection for each core
> and neither do I see a multiplier settings for the processor (it only says what the speed and multiplier was set in the BIOS)
> 
> Nvidia Monitor shows however that the multiplier is x4 and speed is 800MHz, obviously not what I was hoping for ; )
> In the BIOS the C'n'Q is disabled, so is C1E. Memory is set to Ganged.
> 
> Any ideas as to what might be the problem? Downgrading BIOS or drivers? Reinstalling Windows?
> 
> I also tried running Linux with this board/CPU and it seems to be running at 800MHz, however /proc/cpuinfo
> shows BogoMIPS value around 6400 (for multiplier set to x16 in the BIOS) which is bit odd.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions


Put Windows power options to performance.
Plus,I don't think either NVtools or PMT will work with linux.

Gyro


----------



## filu

Thank you for a quick response.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Put Windows power options to performance.


I don't think I understand. How exactly do I do that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Plus,I don't think either NVtools or PMT will work with linux.
> Gyro


Nor do I. I've tried running k10ctl scripts but msr tools don't seem to work properly with this board.


----------



## filu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filu*
> 
> Thank you for a quick response.
> I don't think I understand. How exactly do I do that?


OK I've reread the sentence and I've got it (that took long enough ; ) ).


----------



## Gyro

so you are up to speed now?

Gyro


----------



## filu

I'll report back as soon as I'll get to my computer.


----------



## filu

It does work now. (x16, stable at 3,67GHz)

Thanks a lot!

The only question now is how to get Linux to change the multiplier...


----------



## Gyro

Gyro


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filu*
> 
> It does work now. (x16, stable at 3,67GHz)
> Thanks a lot!
> The only question now is how to get Linux to change the multiplier...


Might wanna check this out... http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODY2MA

Basically you're going to need a program that will allow you to change your multi within the OS. I know that nvidia has good Linux support but I don't know if the systems tools part of the control panel will work under Linux.

Edit, also found this one http://www.ztex.de/misc/k10ctl.e.html when I was browsing their forums.

Good Luck


----------



## Gyro

Good find.
Now we need a guinea pig.

Gyro

edit; here is another one http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-control-your-cpu-frequency-in-ubuntu/2009/04/10


----------



## Trynthlas

Update: new CPU and graphics card received and installed. Everything seems to be working. No overclocking done yet (other than what the graphics card came with already done).

Rig should be in my signature now...anyone have suggestions on what I should look at to determine performance (which benchmark software?)?

And from there, looking to probably OC the CPU but I'm new to that, so help is welcomed.

new CPU-Z:


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trynthlas*
> 
> Update: new CPU and graphics card received and installed. Everything seems to be working. No overclocking done yet (other than what the graphics card came with already done).
> Rig should be in my signature now...anyone have suggestions on what I should look at to determine performance (which benchmark software?)?
> And from there, looking to probably OC the CPU but I'm new to that, so help is welcomed.
> new CPU-Z:


Here's a good guide right here for Phenom overclocking.

http://www.overclock.net/t/525113/phenom-ii-overclocking-guide


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trynthlas*
> 
> Update: new CPU and graphics card received and installed. Everything seems to be working. No overclocking done yet (other than what the graphics card came with already done).
> Rig should be in my signature now...anyone have suggestions on what I should look at to determine performance (which benchmark software?)?
> And from there, looking to probably OC the CPU but I'm new to that, so help is welcomed.
> new CPU-Z:


Some comments.

First off, glad to see the upgrade so far went off without a hitch.

I was also interested to see that BIOS set the CPU core voltage to 1.36V, so that's good. I'm curious to know if you're going to use ASUS Cool 'n Quiet or if you're going to pursue using something like PMT to perform power management.

The Deneb processor family from experience seems to have between 400 to 500 MHz of additional OC using air-cooling methods.

Although I haven't seen many posts from those with your CPU, I believe you should still be able to OC the FSB. That would typically involve some changes in BIOS to increase CPU Frequency to 250MHz which puts the FSB up to 2000MHz, dropping the CPU multiplier to keep the CPU itself in the 2.8 to 3.4GHz range, manually setting memory timings so they are still in the 800MHz range, and dropping the HT multiplier from 5x to 4x. You may also need to increase the CPU to NB voltage up to 1.3V range. These changes will give you a noticeable performance step. After you've done these changes, keep an eye on core temps to make sure you're case and CPU heatsink is able to keep up. In BIOS I also set CPU and Chassis fan control to performance to make sure you get the best cooling at the expense of a little more noise.

To complete the experience, you should consider buying a decent SSD for your boot drive.


----------



## UpperDeck

Hey guys I was wondering what are some of the best cpu coolers that guaranteed fit on our boards? Case clearance won't be a problem, just making sure the RAM and heatpipe fins aren't an issue. Also, does a 980 have more overclocking potential than a 970? or is it the same thing with a higher factory OC?


----------



## Gyro

Pretty much any AM2/AM2+/AM3 cooler will fit, if your ram has normal or no heatsinks,where you run into trouble is with oversized heatsinks,like ripjaws or the like.
The heatpipe fins are no taller than the ram with normal heatsinks.
If you plan to get an x4 then something with a 120mm fan at least.
Check out members sig rigs to see what they are using.
The x4 955-980 are much the same but with increasing multi's,they all oc quite well.

Gyro


----------



## filu

UPDATE on a Linux-m2n32-955BE:

The k10ctl kind of works. It doesn't set/read the core voltages so you have set it in the BIOS. Otherwise the multipliers are set correctly and benchmarks results change accordingly.

so the procedure goes like this:

0. Set the voltage in BIOS (1.30V in my case but you might need to go higher)
1. Dowload k10ctl -- http://www.ztex.de/misc/k10ctl.e.html -- and unpack it
2. make yourself root
> sudo -s
3. load the msr module,change to the k10ctl directory, set the new multiplier and change the power-state to 1:

Code:



Code:


modprobe msr
./k10ctl 0-3 1 -cd 0 -cf 16
./k10ctl 0-3 1

And your done.

(for multipler x17 you need to set the -cf param to 18)

One thing that I find odd is that while running streaming benchmarks part of the geekbench
I noticed that the scores are dropping when going higher then x12.

And Yay for Linux, where I don't need to reinstall the system to see all 4 cores ; )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UpperDeck*
> 
> Hey guys I was wondering what are some of the best cpu coolers that guaranteed fit on our boards? Case clearance won't be a problem, just making sure the RAM and heatpipe fins aren't an issue. Also, does a 980 have more overclocking potential than a 970? or is it the same thing with a higher factory OC?


Well I use on older version of Scythe Mine (SCM-1100) with 3 heatpipes and had no problem installing it.

filu


----------



## theproffessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trynthlas*
> 
> Update: new CPU and graphics card received and installed. Everything seems to be working. No overclocking done yet (other than what the graphics card came with already done).
> Rig should be in my signature now...anyone have suggestions on what I should look at to determine performance (which benchmark software?)?
> And from there, looking to probably OC the CPU but I'm new to that, so help is welcomed.
> new CPU-Z:


I'm currently running a very similar setup to yours and was able to OC up to 3.5Ghz stable on air cooling (probably could go higher, but I'm OK with 3.5).


----------



## UpperDeck

Its good to know theres enough space for any heatsink with normal height ram.. I wanted to get the zalman CNPS12X from newegg, but wasnt sure it would fit. I was only worried about the pipe because its kind of close to my current cooler.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filu*
> 
> UPDATE on a Linux-m2n32-955BE:
> 
> The k10ctl kind of works. It doesn't set/read the core voltages so you have set it in the BIOS. Otherwise the multipliers are set correctly and benchmarks results change accordingly.
> 
> so the procedure goes like this:
> 
> 0. Set the voltage in BIOS (1.30V in my case but you might need to go higher)
> 1. Dowload k10ctl -- http://www.ztex.de/misc/k10ctl.e.html -- and unpack it
> 2. make yourself root
> > sudo -s
> 3. load the msr module,change to the k10ctl directory, set the new multiplier and change the power-state to 1:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> modprobe msr
> ./k10ctl 0-3 1 -cd 0 -cf 16
> ./k10ctl 0-3 1
> 
> And your done.
> 
> (for multipler x17 you need to set the -cf param to 18)
> 
> One thing that I find odd is that while running streaming benchmarks part of the geekbench
> I noticed that the scores are dropping when going higher then x12.
> 
> And Yay for Linux, where I don't need to reinstall the system to see all 4 cores ; )
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UpperDeck*
> 
> Hey guys I was wondering what are some of the best cpu coolers that guaranteed fit on our boards? Case clearance won't be a problem, just making sure the RAM and heatpipe fins aren't an issue. Also, does a 980 have more overclocking potential than a 970? or is it the same thing with a higher factory OC?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I use on older version of Scythe Mine (SCM-1100) with 3 heatpipes and had no problem installing it.
> 
> filu
Click to expand...

Thanks for this,this will help a few members.
+1 rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UpperDeck*
> 
> Its good to know theres enough space for any heatsink with normal height ram.. I wanted to get the zalman CNPS12X from newegg, but wasnt sure it would fit. I was only worried about the pipe because its kind of close to my current cooler.


You should be fine with that.

Gyro


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UpperDeck*
> 
> Its good to know theres enough space for any heatsink with normal height ram.. I wanted to get the zalman CNPS12X from newegg, but wasnt sure it would fit. I was only worried about the pipe because its kind of close to my current cooler.


Can you take a few minutes you fill our your system information in your profile. I'm not sure if you have the m2n32 SLI deluxe which is based on the 590MCP or the M2n SLI deluxe which is based on the 570MCP.

I have a Zalman CNPS 9900 MAX which has a 135mm fan on my m2n32 SLI and this HS/fan requires you to remove the standard AMD mounting bracket on the MB in order to mount the HS/fan. It fits just fine but the problem with my 9900MAX is that I cannot mount is in the normal intake/outtake position because the m2n32's standard AMD mounting bracket is mounted differently then on most AM2 Boards. It has something to do with they way the RAM slots are placed on the m2n32 which are placed at the top of the CPU socket instead of to the right of the CPU socket.

I am pretty much forced to mount my cooler with the fan blowing out the top of my case which is helped by a 200mm fan. It's that or hot air vents on to the top of my GPU which is not gonna happen. On the m2n SLI Deluxe, my HS/Fan would fit in it's normal orientation just fine.

On that CNPS12X and if you actually have a m2n32 sli deluxe, I would find out if you have to remove the standard mounting bracket for AM2/AM3 installation meaning you cannot just clip it on. If so I would pass on this one for something else unless you have a case like my Antec 900 that can vent the heat off the CPU out the top via a very large fan.


----------



## UpperDeck

Thanks for the heads up Kenshin I didn't know they had different layouts. I do have an M2N32-SLI Deluxe, and I will be doing some serious case modding so everything has to come out either way.. I have a buncha new fans, including a 90cfm 140mm coming in this next shipment. Ideally I would like to mount it with the fans intake side facing the rear of the board, but I will make the case airflow ideal for the cpu and gpu no matter how I have to set it up. Sorry for not taking the time to plug in my system specs, and thanks again for all the great info guys!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UpperDeck*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up Kenshin I didn't know they had different layouts. I do have an M2N32-SLI Deluxe, and I will be doing some serious case modding so everything has to come out either way.. I have a buncha new fans, including a 90cfm 140mm coming in this next shipment. Ideally I would like to mount it with the fans intake side facing the rear of the board, but I will make the case airflow ideal for the cpu and gpu no matter how I have to set it up. Sorry for not taking the time to plug in my system specs, and thanks again for all the great info guys!


Yes indeed, another vote to update system specs.

You could also consider a Corsair H50 to H100 style heatsink. This is a mini water cooled approach.


----------



## UpperDeck

I wanted to go with water cooling but was scared away due to a few reviews about the corsairs leaking.. Ill take some measurements, and once I figure out where's best to bracket up that radiator I will probably just take the leap to water. I like the idea of mounting the fan intake where I like, not just the direction the board says I have to. I want to get all my cooling right so I can learn to OC like the big boys. Thanks for taking the time to get this normalclocker on the right path, I really apprectiate it.


----------



## Element17130

Finally dropped in the new processor, Phenom II x4 830. Reset bios and bam, booted up. Everything is running great. Overclocked the bus speed to 222 * 14 (3.1ghz) which is running stable at stock voltage (have set to auto in bios). Using MX-2 thermal paste I have super low temps, idle around 27-28 C and load around 42C. Had clock set to 225 but computer wouldn't post and I really have no experience messing with the CPU voltage and downclocking the ram to get things working. Pretty happy with the upgrade.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Element17130*
> 
> Finally dropped in the new processor, Phenom II x4 830. Reset bios and bam, booted up. Everything is running great. Overclocked the bus speed to 222 * 14 (3.1ghz) which is running stable at stock voltage (have set to auto in bios). Using MX-2 thermal paste I have super low temps, idle around 27-28 C and load around 42C. Had clock set to 225 but computer wouldn't post and I really have no experience messing with the CPU voltage and downclocking the ram to get things working. Pretty happy with the upgrade.


Congrats,

Run it for a few days,make sure it's ok, and if you want we can get you a little better oc.

Gyro


----------



## Kindar_Conrath

Hey again Gyro -.- so... I'm the guy who was having the random shutdown issues. So right before Christmas break (i'm in university) it was turning off like all the time, just loosing power, as if someone pulled the plug. Couldn't figure out why for the life of me.

So I decided to try replacing the power supply, seemed reasonable. So for over a week, it ran fine, then it did it again once. Just out of the blue, doesn't matter what i'm doing, maybe even in the middle of the POST sequence on boot. It turns off. I have the "reboot on power loss" turned on, and it doesn't reboot, so its defiantly not external.

It kept to just once in a long time for a while, but is slowly creeping up in how often it happens again. While trying to fix it, I have removed all the USB devices, used PhenomMSRTweaker to set all the PStates to the same (18x 1.375v), made sure all my voltages are set properly.

Currently i've brought it down to 16x, still 1.375v I am hoping that will help, but its turned off randomly before even with the multiplier turned down.

I am at a total loss as to why this is happening, but its a big problem for me, I can't afford to replace the motherboard & ram atm, that would cost me several weeks food, as I am on a very tight budget atm. HOWEVER I also can't deal with the computer turning off randomly while i'm in the middle of writing a piece of software for my school homework.

If anyone has a suggestion as to what may be wrong, and how I might be able to fix it, I would be willing to entertain any ideas. Thank you to anyone who tries to help


----------



## Gyro

Is it safe(chance of theft) for you to try running with the MB out of the case for a while,it may be a grounding issue.

Gyro


----------



## Kindar_Conrath

it'll be a little tricky because of the H-50, I'm not worried about it getting stolen by anyone. My only question is, what can I do, to make sure I don't touch it myself?


----------



## Gyro

When you say removed all usb devices,do you mean like unplugging front panel usb from the MB?
That may be something to try,you can still use the ones on the back of the MB.

Gyro


----------



## Kindar_Conrath

Yes, I've tried removing the front USB header, still wasn't happy. Even tried removing the power button connector.


----------



## N2Gaming

Have you checked the HDD? Have you ran your system w/minimal componants to make sure you don't have an issue w/one of the componants on the board?

The biggest culprets of symptoms such as the ones you exibit would be Dieing HDD, Dieing PSU, Dieing GPU, Dieing CPU etc etc... Keyboards w/shorts in them can cause this, Nic cards can cause this. Bad or missing Drivers & corrupted OS's may cause this but not during the post.

There is a lot of things it could be. Process of elimination is the only for sure way to get to the bottom of the issue.

Do you get a checksum error when you are on the POST screen?

Personally I would vote the HDD being bad and the PSU if the HDD checks out but you just replaced the PSU. Is the PSU strong enough to run all your hardware?


----------



## gr8sho

Recently my son's Asus i7 laptop started exhibiting symptoms like this too. I tell you it is a truly hopeless feeling to see the machine just die out of the blue. And of course the darn thing is now out of warranty.

I decided to pull the bottom covers off, pulled the HDD and DRAM, blew out any dust in there which wasn't that much really, and put everything back together. Machine is now running like a champ.

You may want to consider checking all hardware for poor connections by reseating everything possible and doing general cleaning. Recently our friend Crash had posted about reseating the EEPROM to cure a similar problem.


----------



## jk86racing

Hello,

I currently have an M2N32-SLI Deluxe motherboard with an AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ BE and a GTX 8800 video card. I recently had my video card go south so I was looking at upgrading this system. After looking through this forum I see that the newer Phenom II X4 processor will work with this board. I was thinking of going with an AMD Phenom II X4 980 BE along with a NVIDIA GTX 560. Would this be a good combo? Would it be better I play it safe with the processor and go with a AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE? And would the video card be well matched with this system? I'm not looking at using this video card in another build, so I have been looking for something right in line with what the processor could handle.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk86racing*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I currently have an M2N32-SLI Deluxe motherboard with an AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ BE and a GTX 8800 video card. I recently had my video card go south so I was looking at upgrading this system. After looking through this forum I see that the newer Phenom II X4 processor will work with this board. I was thinking of going with an AMD Phenom II X4 980 BE along with a NVIDIA GTX 560. Would this be a good combo? Would it be better I play it safe with the processor and go with a AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE? And would the video card be well matched with this system? I'm not looking at using this video card in another build, so I have been looking for something right in line with what the processor could handle.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thank you


I'd get the x4 955(cheaper and oc's nicely) and 560ti.
Be aware that a work around is needed for the 955-980,but it is an easy task.
Update your bios to 5002 with the 6400 installed.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Woohoo! So you're up and running now?


Bah i know its been three weeks since you posted this sorry for the delay. I changed the pagefile around and still no go. I'm like 75% sure it has to do with the fact that XP was my original OS on the small drive, and I installed 7 as an upgrade from within windows. So when i boot without the small drive there is no windows bootloader available to allow me to select 7 as my OS.

Anyhow ill get around to it eventually, and thanks for your help.


----------



## Element17130

Just a quick question, do any of the new AMD/ATi cards have problems in the m2n32-sli? Was thinking about grabbing a 6870HD because the price is pretty low right now, I understand getting an Nvidia card would most likely be a better options because later down the road I could drop in another for SLI, I would rather an AMD card.


----------



## Gyro

Grab it,it will work fine.

Gyro


----------



## Element17130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Grab it,it will work fine.
> Gyro


Thanks


----------



## jk86racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> I'd get the x4 955(cheaper and oc's nicely) and 560ti.
> Be aware that a work around is needed for the 955-980,but it is an easy task.
> Update your bios to 5002 with the 6400 installed.
> Good luck
> Gyro


Would it cause any issues if I went with the X4 980BE or is going with the 955BE just simply for price? I would rather not have to mess too much with overclocking if I have to. Also, with the 560ti, that would be the 1gb version, not the 448 cores version, or the 2 gb version?

Thank you so much for you help. Can't wait to get this rig updated.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk86racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> I'd get the x4 955(cheaper and oc's nicely) and 560ti.
> Be aware that a work around is needed for the 955-980,but it is an easy task.
> Update your bios to 5002 with the 6400 installed.
> Good luck
> Gyro
> 
> 
> 
> Would it cause any issues if I went with the X4 980BE or is going with the 955BE just simply for price? I would rather not have to mess too much with overclocking if I have to. Also, with the 560ti, that would be the 1gb version, not the 448 cores version, or the 2 gb version?
> 
> Thank you so much for you help. Can't wait to get this rig updated.
Click to expand...

The 980 will be fine too,the 955 just is cheaper and will oc to 980 speed with ease.
The 560ti 1gb,here is one I'm considering http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125401
What psu do you have?

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk86racing*
> 
> Would it cause any issues if I went with the X4 980BE or is going with the 955BE just simply for price? I would rather not have to mess too much with overclocking if I have to. Also, with the 560ti, that would be the 1gb version, not the 448 cores version, or the 2 gb version?
> Thank you so much for you help. Can't wait to get this rig updated.


You wont have any problems with the 980 if you decide to go with it. The 980 just just a cherry picked 965BE or some would even say 955. If you look at intel's 2700K, its just a picked 2600K. The cherry picked CPU's come off the same silicon wafer but on a higher quality part.

The 955 is simply cheaper then the 980BE.... Both will require the workaround and the 955 can easily OC to the stock speed of the 980BE and beyond just by adjusting the multi and maybe CPU voltage a bit. It won't take much effort.


----------



## jk86racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> The 980 will be fine too,the 955 just is cheaper and will oc to 980 speed with ease.
> The 560ti 1gb,here is one I'm considering http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125401
> What psu do you have?
> Good luck
> Gyro


I really appreciate the help. I put my info on my computer into my profile but I see its not showing up at the bottom likes yours. Is there anything special I need to do? As far as the PSU goes, its a ABS Tagan BZ Series BZ700 700W.

I'm also looking at the COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO for a heat sink.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk86racing*
> 
> I really appreciate the help. I put my info on my computer into my profile but I see its not showing up at the bottom likes yours. Is there anything special I need to do? As far as the PSU goes, its a ABS Tagan BZ Series BZ700 700W.
> I'm also looking at the COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO for a heat sink.


Have to go to you user profile, scroll down to "Your Rigs" and then add new rig to input your information. That PSU should be fine.


----------



## SavageNorseman

Hey you guys,

I just wanted to report in some useful information for anyone thinking about upgrading their M2N series board.

After acquiring Battlefield 3 and having some time to play and test it and after having Windows 7 64-bit installed for some time as well I have this to say:

With the Phenom II X4 830 at stock speed (2.81GHz), a memory upgrade to 2x2GB DDR2 1066 and a single GTX 560 Ti 1GB my BF3 performance at 1920x1200 high settings is the same as all the benchmarks i have seen on Tom's hardware and other sites... in other-words.. I average about 42fps at these settings. Which is very playable and the game looks amazing I might add.

After trying out "Ultra" settings for a minute I got the itch to spend more on upgrades to make this setting playable... it averaged somewhere around 20-30fps on a map with about 8 players but frequent lag spikes even with this few players made Ultra unattainable with a single 560ti just as the article on Tom's stated... You need a minimum of a 580 or an SLI setup of 560 or better to enjoy Ultra settings with a playable frame-rate.

All this got me to thinking about seriously attempting to add a second 560Ti to SLI with the first one - this should give me roughly 130% of the performance of a single 580 (guesstimate). But my motherboard is the M2N SLI-Deluxe... my total PCI-E Bandwidth is 16x at 1.1 specifications... this would mean 2 cards would effectively run at PCI-E 2.0 4x/4x - would this be enough bandwidth?

So I did a little research and it seems that more than likely this will be ok! According to an article on HardOCP
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/08/25/gtx_480_sli_pcie_bandwidth_perf_x16x16_vs_x4x4

There is very little - actually no noticeable difference running BFBC2 at 2560x1600 with AA enabled using two 480s in SLI... So two 560Tis should work just fine as well! I plan to attempt this upgrade in the near future if prices come down on 560s due to the GTX600 series coming out soon...

There is also a video that highlights a similar experiment on Youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSfifE2Domo&feature=relmfu

This video shows what happens when you run a 6990 on a 4x slot compared to 8x and 16x and the performance loss is minimal (measured in 3dMark11).

So there you have it, I spent a bit of time researching the issue and it looks like the idea of running newer cards in SLI on this old board of ours is a sound one. Anyone like me looking to attempt it should find what they need in those resources... Also one additional page about the PCI-E bandwidth:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GTX_480_PCI-Express_Scaling/1.html

This one is about PCI-E bandwidth tests with a 480 graphics card again.

Are there any members here still running the M2N series board with two modern cards in SLI? Especially users of the M2N SLI Deluxe because this board only has a total of 16x PCI-E 1.1 bandwidth not 32 lanes total like the M2N32 board.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageNorseman*
> 
> Hey you guys,
> So there you have it, I spent a bit of time researching the issue and it looks like the idea of running newer cards in SLI on this old board of ours is a sound one. Anyone like me looking to attempt it should find what they need in those resources... Also one additional page about the PCI-E bandwidth:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GTX_480_PCI-Express_Scaling/1.html
> This one is about PCI-E bandwidth tests with a 480 graphics card again.
> Are there any members here still running the M2N series board with two modern cards in SLI? Especially users of the M2N SLI Deluxe because this board only has a total of 16x PCI-E 1.1 bandwidth not 32 lanes total like the M2N32 board.


I myself haven't spent much time yet looking forward, so this little blurb was timely for me. But I have seen some folks point out that even the PCI-E 1.x interface we're using is not a bottleneck for performance. Does the study say in your opinion (or anyone else that has experience in this) that two GTX 460s for example can achieve higher throughput in a newer board like the Sabertooth or the CHV?


----------



## Gyro

@ gr8sho

This about sums it up,

"Even with all the data that GTX 480 SLI is pushing across the PCIe bus, x4/x4 is NOT a bottleneck in a single display setup at 2560x1600 with AA enabled.
Therefore, if you are on an aging PCIe 1.X system at x8/x8 mode (equivalent to PCIe 2.0 x4/x4) on a single display fear not, you are not holding back the performance of GTX 480 SLI"

So to answer your question,no you won't get higher throughput with a newer MB,if the card/s are not useing all the bandwidth of pci-e 1 x16(pci-e 2 x8)then pci-e 2 x16 will have unused bandwidth,so you gain nothing.

But performance will degrade with higher resolutions,and increase with lower resolutions.

@ savage,I would think 560 sli is about the limit for x8 x8, though x16 x16 would likely handle more.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> This about sums it up,
> 
> But performance will degrade with higher resolutions
> 
> Gyro


Would throwing a 3rd GPU into the mix, even if running at 8x, make a difference in the ability increase performance? What other paths would one have to take to improve performance. I suppose a newer faster card.

I'm a bit surprised that a faster motherboard with faster DRAM wouldn't help the situation some.


----------



## Gyro

We are talking pci-e bandwidth only,of coarse a newer Mb with faster ram will help over all performance.
Adding a 3rd card will likely then bottleneck at the cpu,but resolution and how many monitors you run are big factors also.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> We are talking pci-e bandwidth only,of coarse a newer Mb with faster ram will help over all performance.


Do you include PC Games in this grouping of overall performance, specifically FPS measurement? My thought to ask about the newer-faster motherboard was that faster data transfers would improve the performance of the GPUs.

Last night I fired up Skyrim and left EVGA Precision app running, and noticed that both GPUs were running flat out, and I know the CPU is not, and the PCI-E x16 interface is not even close to saturating.

Hopefully I will remember to benchmark the GPUs in my current rig and then again right after the hardware upgrade. But the evidence so far points to the GPUs being relatively standalone and I would not expect higher FPS for a given resolution and same PC Game when upgrading the motherboard and DRAM.
Quote:


> Adding a 3rd card will likely then bottleneck at the cpu,but resolution and how many monitors you run are big factors also.
> Gyro


Might be fun to try this. I think N2G was the only person I've seen around here post about pursuing such a config. In my setup, the CPU is averaging right around 70% in SLI mode.

P.S. I don't run multiple monitors yet, so all of my points are made in a single monitor configuration.

Cheers,


----------



## Gyro

Ya games too.
Ram contributes more to smoothing of fps,rather than more fps,cpu and/or gpu oc would get you larger increases.
Quote:


> Last night I fired up Skyrim and left EVGA Precision app running, and noticed that both GPUs were running flat out, and I know the CPU is not, and the PCI-E x16 interface is not even close to saturating.


If your not maxing the present hardware then you have to think what hardware will benefit from the newer tech.
SSD and usb for sure.
Ram,quality,quantity and speed would factor here.
Pci-e 2,if you're not maxing out pci-e1.
NB,higher freq,adjustable multi.(Most of the 570/590 chips can do cpu/nb 2000,stock for newer MB)

Gyro


----------



## chiXu

Hey all. New to the forums and such and came across this handily informative little thread.

My situation is that i'm wanting to upgrade my comp a bit. Due to a restricted budget, the best option i have right now is to upgrade the processor (As can be seen from my system specs below, it's pretty much the weak point). So, that leaves me with a choice of what to stick in there. Happy to have discovered this site and the information that my board -can- handle those AM3 processors, i'm looking at the 955BE. What i'm wondering, and apologies if i missed this in an obvious place, is that.. i keep seeing "955 will work with a workaround". So, what's the workaround?

I'd much rather be clear on what i'm needing to do before going out and handing over the cash, as i'm sure you can understand


----------



## Gyro

welcome.

Basically the workaround is the use of the Nvidia sytem tools or PhenomMSRtweaker to manipulate the cpu multi on x4 955-980 cpu's.
Without the W/O these cpu's run at x4 x 200 =800mhz.
It is an easy task.
If you don't want to use the W/O the x4 925,x4 945,x4 830 or any Athlon II cpu works with just a bios update.

Check the first page for more details.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Agent_kenshin

The workaround is explained on the first page. (big john's guide)

The short version is, that you have to use Nvidia System Tools with ESA support or Phenom MSR Tweaker (PMT) in order to set the multiplier within Windows in order for your CPU to run at it's full speed. Basically after you flash the BIOS with your current chip in, take out the battery and move the jumper then set them back. After that, Acces the BIOS and make sure that C1E, and CnC is disabled and set the multiplier and CPU voltage to at least 1.33. Power options in windows 7 have to be at maximum performance in order to set the multipliers properly.

Basically that's the small run down if it all, it sounds hard and all but it's not. I have a 970BE and it works great









Good Luck


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> The workaround is explained on the first page. (big john's guide)
> The short version is, that you have to use Nvidia System Tools with ESA support or Phenom MSR Tweaker (PMT) in order to set the multiplier within Windows in order for your CPU to run at it's full speed. Basically after you flash the BIOS with your current chip in, take out the battery and move the jumper then set them back. After that, Acces the BIOS and make sure that C1E, and CnC is disabled and set the multiplier and CPU voltage to at least 1.33. Power options in windows 7 have to be at maximum performance in order to set the multipliers properly.
> Basically that's the small run down if it all, it sounds hard and all but it's not. I have a 970BE and it works great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck


I guess we never got you to break down and come over to PMT...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Ya games too.
> Ram contributes more to smoothing of fps,rather than more fps,cpu and/or gpu oc would get you larger increases.
> If your not maxing the present hardware then you have to think what hardware will benefit from the newer tech.
> SSD and usb for sure.
> Ram,quality,quantity and speed would factor here.
> Pci-e 2,if you're not maxing out pci-e1.
> NB,higher freq,adjustable multi.(Most of the 570/590 chips can do cpu/nb 2000,stock for newer MB)
> Gyro


Starting from the top, and referencing the planned next step.

RAM: I'd like to go straight to DDR3 2000.

CPU and GPU will remain the same. For the CPU, I suspect I can go a bit higher if a better heatsink is applied. GPU also fixed speed. I believe there are more voltage tweaks I can pursue to improve the top end but I'm not so sure if I will pursue that. A third GTX 460 might be fun.

SSD for sure because I can go to SATA-3, and better still if I do RAID, not to mention AHCI. For USB I only have one device capable of USB3, and the benefit will be for much shorter backups.

PCI-E: I think we beat this one down and really nothing to be gained from version 2 over what we have on the M2N32.

I will want to push the NB more than 2000. I don't know what's a safe step, but I hope another 25% at least over what I have now.


----------



## Gyro

To run above 1600 ram(without oc) you will need an FX cpu.
AM3 cpu's default at 1333 and use an xmp profile for 1600.
AM3+ cpu's default at 1600 and go up from there.
Nb with an FX cpu can push to 3000 and above.

Gyro


----------



## jm511

Hi, I recently had a pin break on my old athlon 2 which I figured meant time for a whole new build. But then I found out my m2n32 can take a Phenom ii thanks too info from this thread. Now I know I'm supposed to post all the build info in the sig but that's part of the problem.
The problem is I can't seem to get the comp to boot into win 7, I updated the BIOS to 5002, reset the jumper and battery on the mobo, set up the voltage and disabled cool and quiet, c1 too. Everything seems as it should be, but every single boot blue screens. Phenom ii I picked up was the 830. I'm starting to think it might be a bad chip? Any help would be use full. I'll try and add more info tomarrow. Thanks.


----------



## Gyro

Any beep codes or blue screen error codes?

will it post with the old cpu?

Gyro


----------



## jm511

update was one of the ram sticks. up and running now


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> To run above 1600 ram(without oc) you will need an FX cpu.
> AM3 cpu's default at 1333 and use an xmp profile for 1600.
> AM3+ cpu's default at 1600 and go up from there.
> Nb with an FX cpu can push to 3000 and above.
> Gyro


Gyro, I want to give you a big







for this information. When you say profile, is this a UEFI thing since I don't have any such experience yet. I assume that since the 965 is 2.5 years old already, that such a profile would be easy to come by.

Thanks and Cheers,
Gr8sho


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> To run above 1600 ram(without oc) you will need an FX cpu.
> AM3 cpu's default at 1333 and use an xmp profile for 1600.
> AM3+ cpu's default at 1600 and go up from there.
> Nb with an FX cpu can push to 3000 and above.
> Gyro
> 
> 
> 
> Gyro, I want to give you a big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this information. When you say profile, is this a UEFI thing since I don't have any such experience yet. I assume that since the 965 is 2.5 years old already, that such a profile would be easy to come by.
> 
> Thanks and Cheers,
> Gr8sho
Click to expand...

The xmp profile is on the ram itself like the jedec profiles.



* Intel Extreme Memory Profiles (XMP) technology provides a robust, profile-based overclocking solution for novice and experienced overclockers - easily overclock your platform by selecting the predefined profile in the BIOS, or manually adjust frequency and timings to extract maximum performance from your system.

Gyro


----------



## jk86racing

Well I got the parts in for my update and the EVO 212 cooler doesn't fit in the horizontal position. One of the tubes runs into the heat sink just bellow the processor. I could mount the cooler so the flow of air is vertical but then the heat sink would be dumping hot air on the RAM and I don't like that idea. So back to the drawing board I go.


----------



## Gyro

If you have top fans in your 690,if should be fine blowing up.
I have a 690 and my cooler is cooler blowing up as opposed to blowing to the rear.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## jk86racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> If you have top fans in your 690,if should be fine blowing up.
> I have a 690 and my cooler is cooler blowing up as opposed to blowing to the rear.
> Good luck
> Gyro


So would you recommend I stay with the 212 EVO or is there a different type of cooler you can recommend? I have enough fans in this bad boy I can move them around as needed.


----------



## Gyro

I'd keep it and stick a couple fans in the top as exhaust and you're good to go.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> The xmp profile is on the ram itself like the jedec profiles.
> * Intel Extreme Memory Profiles (XMP) technology provides a robust, profile-based overclocking solution for novice and experienced overclockers - easily overclock your platform by selecting the predefined profile in the BIOS, or manually adjust frequency and timings to extract maximum performance from your system.
> Gyro


Sounds like that Nvidia special memory thread we talked about earlier and was basically poo-poo'd as marketing fluff.

However in the case of Intel XMP, this is more important in getting proper memory speed? What happens if you overclock the FSB? Will the XMP get in the way and we're left to adjust the memory settings manually like we do on the M2N32 anyway?


----------



## Gyro

I always set mine manually anyway,but it gives the 1600 option in the bios,in all other respects it behaves normally.
HT,NB and Ram all still increase with ref clock.

Gyro


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I guess we never got you to break down and come over to PMT...


I have not got around to trying that yet. I have my 570GTX OC'd and fan speed set though the Nvidia control panel which sets everything where they need to be on system start-up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk86racing*
> 
> Well I got the parts in for my update and the EVO 212 cooler doesn't fit in the horizontal position. One of the tubes runs into the heat sink just bellow the processor. I could mount the cooler so the flow of air is vertical but then the heat sink would be dumping hot air on the RAM and I don't like that idea. So back to the drawing board I go.


I have to do the same thing with my Zalman CNPS 9900Max to have it blow up since the mounting bracket for the M2N32 is different from the other M2N boards. I just have it blow up out of the case via a 200mm fan thx to my Antec 900 case.

On another note, I decided to mess around with OC'ing on my M2N via the ref clock instead of purely though increasing the multiplier fixed at 200MHz ref clock. After playing around OC'ing with a old 3800+ X2 on a cheap board. Worked on finding the maximum stable ref clock for my M2N board when I ran into a issue at around 245MHz where I get a instant BSOD. Thinking that I have reached the point where my HT link was at the point of being unstable (at around 1250MHz) I proceeded to lower the CPU/HT down to 4x and when I get into windows my system freezes. I have tried putting the other HT setting to 4x, and adjusting the HT via Nvidia control panel. also and same thing happens. The HT at 5x back with my normal settings everything is fine and I fed my NB about 1.3V fixed. I know my 4 banks of ram populated is going be my overall limiting factor from what i have been reading from the professor a few pages back.

I have decided to discontinue my OC efforts for now due to some high temps when I am folding running at 3.9Ghz versus the 3.75GHz which i have been running at now until I can re-TIM which is a pain with my cooler. Pretty much have to take my mobo out of the case to get the cooler off or i could mess around with turning my back out take fan in to blow on to my HS/Fan since the cooler blocks mounting of the side fan.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> Thinking that I have reached the point where my HT link was at the point of being unstable (at around 1250MHz) I proceeded to lower the CPU/HT down to 4x and when I get into windows my system freezes. I have tried putting the other HT setting to 4x, and adjusting the HT via Nvidia control panel. also and same thing happens.


BTDT. This is actually another reason I abandoned NVT I could never get my system to boot with the manual settings into Windows with HT multi set to anything other than 5X; It's almost as if NVT is fighting the situation presented to it by BIOS. With PMT, this is all good.

As for OCing my two GTX 460s, I do that with EVGA Precision so I don't have to rely on NVT for any performance tweaks in my system.

Cheers


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey Gr8,

Use MSI Afterburner for tweeking your 460 overclocks. It allows you to tweek the voltage as well







YVW


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Hey Gr8,
> Use MSI Afterburner for tweeking your 460 overclocks. It allows you to tweek the voltage as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YVW


Hi N2G,

EVGA may have provided some utilities for this as well, but if you like the MSI one, I can look into that.

But more importantly than the tool itself, are there some good reference settings you can recommend? My two cards aren't exactly identical but I was able to use EVGAP to get both cards OCd and running at the same clock settings. One of the cards is running up at 77C I noticed when playing Skyrim. The game plays flawlessly at 1080p. Both cards run flat out when playing the game. As in 100% utilized.

I had a bad encounter with an original Sapphire 1900GT card where I messed around with OC and I think the card died of overheating but couldn't be totally sure. Took over a month to get the thing RMA'd.

I have not looked into pushing the Fermi cards using increased voltages to know what their safe limits are. I'm sure though I could get more frames by pushing them higher. So let me know what you suggest.


----------



## jk86racing

Its late and my brain is fried but I got the computer up and running. This is what I have so far. Also my Nivida program is telling me my motherboard is running at 235 degrees celsius. That seems mighty hot. My cpu is idling at 37 degrees celsius.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk86racing*
> 
> 
> Its late and my brain is fried but I got the computer up and running. This is what I have so far. Also my Nivida program is telling me my motherboard is running at 235 degrees celsius. That seems mighty hot. My cpu is idling at 37 degrees celsius.


Set Windows Power Options or Power Plan to High Performance to set the right multiplier. your Vcore looks good. NST is probably trying to read a sensor value that doesn't exist.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> BTDT. This is actually another reason I abandoned NVT I could never get my system to boot with the manual settings into Windows with HT multi set to anything other than 5X; It's almost as if NVT is fighting the situation presented to it by BIOS. With PMT, this is all good.


Thanks for the info, I have to try this after I get my temps hammered out. When i pop my core voltage to 1.4, temps under full load become a little unsafe for 24/7 operation. I guess I can just disable the profile on boot. I use Afterburner to monitor temps, GPU usage, Fans speed, and FPS so migh as well set my GPU OC though it as well.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> Thanks for the info, I have to try this after I get my temps hammered out. When i pop my core voltage to 1.4, temps under full load become a little unsafe for 24/7 operation. I guess I can just disable the profile on boot. I use Afterburner to monitor temps, GPU usage, Fans speed, and FPS so migh as well set my GPU OC though it as well.


Are you using the stock heatsink? If so, even the fact you are using the Antec 900 might not be enough to keep the core temp under 60C.

But when you say 24x7, consider the following. With PMT, you can have a green system. Even with the FSB running at 2000MHz, you can keep the 4 processors running at 1GHz and temps of 32C to 35C at idle when not using the system. Now if you run your system at 100% utilization 24x7, that's a horse of a different color.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Nah not running that stock HS which is a loud piece of junk but I had it running in my other rig with the OC'd 3800+ till I took it out and stuck a Zalman 9700 on it and it dropped by about 11c I am running my CNPS 9900MAX which has to be mounted to vent out of the top of my case which is helped along by a 200mm fan.

At this time last year, my temps overall were much lower which leads me to suspect that the TIM is not doing it's job and the temp in my room is much easier to control then it is in the summer time where it gets very hot. My idle temps are about 7-10C higher and full load about 5-7C higher then what they were last year. I figure it's not a bad idea to re-apply the TIM before the summer months.

My CPU/GPU is run at full load 24/7 doing FAH and it's going on 1 month since I started and before this, it would be left on days at a time without it doing anything when I was not on it . Basically I got sick and tired of the buggy adaptive power mode on my GPU and decided to force it on all the time. After the system was left on for a few days and when i went to start a game (Deus ex) the card would start locked into 2D clocks. Got sick of rebooting when that happens so i decided to lock the power mode at maximum and have my system do something when it's at idle.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> Nah not running that stock HS which is a loud piece of junk but I had it running in my other rig with the OC'd 3800+ till I took it out and stuck a Zalman 9700 on it and it dropped by about 11c I am running my CNPS 9900MAX which has to be mounted to vent out of the top of my case which is helped along by a 200mm fan.
> At this time last year, my temps overall were much lower which leads me to suspect that the TIM is not doing it's job and the temp in my room is much easier to control then it is in the summer time where it gets very hot. My idle temps are about 7-10C higher and full load about 5-7C higher then what they were last year. I figure it's not a bad idea to re-apply the TIM before the summer months.
> My CPU/GPU is run at full load 24/7 doing FAH and it's going on 1 month since I started and before this, it would be left on days at a time without it doing anything when I was not on it . Basically I got sick and tired of the buggy adaptive power mode on my GPU and decided to force it on all the time. After the system was left on for a few days and when i went to start a game (Deus ex) the card would start locked into 2D clocks. Got sick of rebooting when that happens so i decided to lock the power mode at maximum and have my system do something when it's at idle.


Then I guess you would simply use PMT in high performance mode only. Like I said, it will definitely allow HT multi at 4X and you can run the FSB up at 2000. This is what I do when I game.

Does FAH run all four CPUs at 100%? If yes, what core temps are you seeing?


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Yep it runs all 4 cores at 100% and my temps are between 51-55C. When I was pushing the voltage towards 1.42, it was reaching over 63C so I down clocked the system and voltage back to 1.35. All core are idling right now at 36C and at this time last year wen my CPU was in the system for only 2 months, it would idle below 30C and would not go over 48C under full load.

I'm basically going to pull my system apart and re-TIM and check the settings of my fans.


----------



## dalastbmills

Hey guys, I'm thinking about getting a new home (board







) for my 955 and will be dropping an Athlong 64 X2 back into this board. Do I need to downgrade the BIOS (currently at 5001) or will it be fine to keep for the dual core? Thanks!


----------



## Gyro

It'll be fine with 5001.

Gyro


----------



## dalastbmills

Thanks, Gyro!

Always quick with the responses!


----------



## WilliamT

Hi
I have an M2n32-SLI Deluxe
I have recently purchased a AMD Phenom II X4 980 CPU.
I have followed all steps properly to update my BIOS however when I attempt to run windows it freezes on boot & BSD's saying I don't have a ACPI compatible CPU.
Help?
Also I would love to fix my usb keyboards not working...
Tested with 2209 & 5002 bios

Thanks for your help


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WilliamT*
> 
> Hi
> I have an M2n32-SLI Deluxe
> I have recently purchased a AMD Phenom II X4 980 CPU.
> I have followed all steps properly to update my BIOS however when I attempt to run windows it freezes on boot & BSD's saying I don't have a ACPI compatible CPU.
> Help?
> Also I would love to fix my usb keyboards not working...
> Tested with 2209 & 5002 bios
> 
> Thanks for your help


Welcome,
Can you get into the bios?
Did you flash with your old cpu or the 980?
Did you reset CMOS after installing and before booting the 980?
The usb kb is a known issue (although random),you will need a ps/2 kb to navigate the bios,but once in the OS usb kb works fine.

Gyro


----------



## jk86racing

Here is what I have so far. Trying to get the multiplier over 20.5 and I can't get the system stable. I can increase the voltage but then I run the temps out of my comfort range (62+).


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk86racing*
> 
> 
> Here is what I have so far. Trying to get the multiplier over 20.5 and I can't get the system stable. I can increase the voltage but then I run the temps out of my comfort range (62+).


4.1GHz is quite nice. 
Don't worry about not being able to OC further, that is perfectly normal.

You could however overclock you CPU/NB, IMC & L3 cache too if you want to.
The CPU/NB is stuck with a 8x multiplier due to restrictions of the M2N motherboards so you will have to lower the multiplier for the CPU, memory and the HT link and then increase the HT refrence clock so that everything gets up to speed again including the CPU/NB. You should be aware that it does require quite a bit of time and patience to set all this up and make sure it that it is 100% stable, but you will get a certain performance boost from the faster L3 cache as a reward.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk86racing*
> 
> Here is what I have so far. Trying to get the multiplier over 20.5 and I can't get the system stable. I can increase the voltage but then I run the temps out of my comfort range (62+).


I'm curious as to why you think that would work. Keep in mind that AMD rated the Deneb family with an operating voltage range up 1.5V. But as you learned, keeping the thing cooled is not so easy to do. So to run the CPU faster you must feed it more volts with the trade-off being heat dissipation.

And if you want to get the most out of your setup, you'll want to bump the base CPU Frequency from 200MHz to 250MHz while compensating for the DRAM speed to hold it around 800MHz. There have been numerous cookie cutter posts on how to to accomplish this, but as Dr Swizz said, running the FSB up at 2000MHz will get you the most bang for the buck you spend on your setup for performance.

Also, consider an SSD for your boot drive.


----------



## mr one

ooooh yeah just got mine mobo m2n sli


----------



## jk86racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm curious as to why you think that would work. Keep in mind that AMD rated the Deneb family with an operating voltage range up 1.5V. But as you learned, keeping the thing cooled is not so easy to do. So to run the CPU faster you must feed it more volts with the trade-off being heat dissipation.
> And if you want to get the most out of your setup, you'll want to bump the base CPU Frequency from 200MHz to 250MHz while compensating for the DRAM speed to hold it around 800MHz. There have been numerous cookie cutter posts on how to to accomplish this, but as Dr Swizz said, running the FSB up at 2000MHz will get you the most bang for the buck you spend on your setup for performance.
> Also, consider an SSD for your boot drive.


I'm new to overclocking so you'll have to bare with me. I've been trying to read up as much as I can and learn by trying a little bit here and there and see what the results are. What do you mean by your curious why I think that would work? Do you mean going over 1.5 volts?

I also have a SDD for my boot drive. Just updated my rig parts list to what I currently have.

As always thank you everyone for your help. Its been a learning experience trying to get the maximum I can get out of this computer but its been fun. Everyone's been so helpful.


----------



## gr8sho

When you dump more volts into the CPU, you have to deal with the heat issue, that's all. As far as keeping the system stable, there could be other issues involved, plus there will be a natural stopping point with an air-cooled setup. For my 965, I was able to go to .5GHz higher than the rated speed with stock cooler. Also, Dr. Swizz has taken his system to 5.0GHz with water cooling, so it's definitely possible to push these processors to higher frequency provided heat dissipation is dealt with.

In your case with 4.1GHz, that is a higher than normal number most here are accustomed to seeing.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

4.1 OC is quite nice on that voltage if it's running stable. My chip seems to need over 1.5 just to even be stable at 4Ghz. but going to do more tweaking soon to see if i can get that down since temps are getting high. I took my system apart to clean my HS/fan and to re-apply TIM and noticed that the AS-5 pressure spread of the TIM was really bad on my chip which had something to do with mounting the HS when I first got my Phenom 2. I was having a bad time with getting the custom back plate to line up so I could screw down the HS. This time i tried a new TIM and the mounting went very smooth since the double-sided tape held that back plate on the back of the board. After all that I noticed a 12c temp drop on my CPU.

@gr8sho

I took your suggestion and broke down and installed PMT and noticed some instant differences with my chip versus using Ntools to OC and set my CPU speed. I was able to run my original settings at a much lower core voltage and with Ntools I would have gotten a BSOD and i was able to boot into windows at my HT set to 4x. I have been running this for almost 2 weeks. My system toggles between P0 and p1 properly and I have P0 being set to maximum speed and I left P1 at 4x which seems ok. During folding and gaming, it jumps to P0 and stays locked into that state until I stop doing those. I am highly pleased with Phenom MSR tweaker so far and glad that I stopped setting my CPU up with that buggy Ntools.







+1 rep

@jk86racing

I am curious, which SSD are you using on your board?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> I took your suggestion and broke down and installed PMT and noticed some instant differences with my chip versus using Ntools to OC and set my CPU speed. I was able to run my original settings at a much lower core voltage and with Ntools I would have gotten a BSOD and i was able to boot into windows at my HT set to 4x. I have been running this for almost 2 weeks. My system toggles between P0 and p1 properly and I have P0 being set to maximum speed and I left P1 at 4x which seems ok. During folding and gaming, it jumps to P0 and stays locked into that state until I stop doing those. I am highly pleased with Phenom MSR tweaker so far and glad that I stopped setting my CPU up with that buggy Ntools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 rep


I'm happy for you.

I cannot tell you the amount of pain I endured to get to a point where I was able to find these settings. Not sure why it took so long, but I think part of it has to do with the idea that the software Nvidia provided should have done the job, and I was in denial of what I was seeing. In hindsight, it was Nvidia software that was THE problem, not the motherboard or the BIOS or such.

Once I got around to accepting the fact that I could safely remove Nvidia Performance Tools, there may have been a Windows 7 reinstall involved along the way, PMT was finally able to visibly do its job without conflict.

I like PMT so much btw, I would love to see the logic this tool implements be provided in BIOS itself instead of CnQ.

About your [email protected] observation, that's probably more static in the sense that the program just runs flat out so there's no need for power state switching; you can see this same effect if you run Prime95 torture test. However for gaming, that premise doesn't hold and I find that unless I lock the system on high performance, you will notice a hitch at times to get the processor up to P0. So like driving a manual transmission car, I just try to remember to put the machine into the right gear first.

Cheers.


----------



## UpperDeck

Gentlemen, after changing my ram timings in the bios, my m2n32-sli dlx won't start. All the fans come on, no beep, no hdd checking. We tried resetting by removing power cable and batt, moving jumpers from 1 and 2 to 2 and 3, plug in batt and power.. Wait 30 sec.. Remove powers, put jumper back, power on, same issue. Also tried removing batt for an hour or so. These should have worked right? Anyone have any ideas of what to do?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UpperDeck*
> 
> Gentlemen, after changing my ram timings in the bios, my m2n32-sli dlx won't start. All the fans come on, no beep, no hdd checking. We tried resetting by removing power cable and batt, moving jumpers from 1 and 2 to 2 and 3, plug in batt and power.. Wait 30 sec.. Remove powers, put jumper back, power on, same issue. Also tried removing batt for an hour or so. These should have worked right? Anyone have any ideas of what to do?


Make sure you have no power to the computer whatsoever. Pull the CMOS backup battery. Move the jumper, count to ten, restore the jumper, replace the battery, power up the machine. Default settings should now exist in BIOS.


----------



## DrSwizz

@UpperDeck:

You might want to make sure that you have not accidentally knocked loose a power cable or something when you removed the battery.

I bought myself a new Sempron 145. I was lucky enough to get a chip with good overclocking capacity:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2251132


----------



## Gyro

380 refclock,1:1 ram,1.6v,5319mhz









Awesome Doc.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

... and 1.6V Vcore? Are you watercooling that bad boy? That must be a very quick machine.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> ... and 1.6V Vcore? Are you watercooling that bad boy? That must be a very quick machine.


Yes, I did that last night outdoors (-14C ambient temperature) with my small water cooling system.

Indoors and using safe voltages the CPU seems to be capable of 4.6GHz - 4.7GHz or so and the CPU/NB 3.3-3.4GHz.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Yes, I did that last night outdoors (-14C ambient temperature) with my small water cooling system.
> Indoors and using safe voltages the CPU seems to be capable of 4.6GHz - 4.7GHz or so and the CPU/NB 3.3-3.4GHz.


I'm trying to assimilate a lot of the information gathered here over time. I certainly recall the points about the M2N32 being an excellent OCer.

Didn't realize the M2N32-SLI Premium used the 570 and not the 590 chipset.

How high can you run your 955BE for CPU Frequency setting?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm trying to assimilate a lot of the information gathered here over time. I certainly recall the points about the M2N32 being an excellent OCer.


Yes, the M2N32 boards are truly amazing boards, especially compared to more modern motherboards. For Example my Crosshair IV Formula really struggles with HT reference clock frequencies above 320MHz, but the M2N32 boards have almost no limitations at all, it is only the CPUs that limits how far I can push the HT reference clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> Didn't realize the M2N32-SLI Premium used the 570 and not the 590 chipset.


No, CPU-Z is wrong for some reason, the M2N32 Premium does have the nforce 590 too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> How high can you run your 955BE for CPU Frequency setting?


I don't actually own a 955, but I own a 555. With that chip I can only clock the HT reference clock to about 285-300 or so, depending on what cooling I use. Beyond that the CPU/NB becomes too unstable and the system refuses to boot.

I did some further testing with the Sempron and I was able to get it 100% stable at 4.6GHz with 1.47V vcore and CPU/NB at 3.36GHz.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Yes, the M2N32 boards are truly amazing boards, especially compared to more modern motherboards. For Example my Crosshair IV Formula really struggles with HT reference clock frequencies above 320MHz, but the M2N32 boards have almost no limitations at all, it is only the CPUs that limits how far I can push the HT reference clocks.
> No, CPU-Z is wrong for some reason, the M2N32 Premium does have the nforce 590 too.
> I don't actually own a 955, but I own a 555. With that chip I can only clock the HT reference clock to about 285-300 or so, depending on what cooling I use. Beyond that the CPU/NB becomes too unstable and the system refuses to boot.
> I did some further testing with the Sempron and I was able to get it 100% stable at 4.6GHz with 1.47V vcore and CPU/NB at 3.36GHz.


I misread your sig. I was hoping it was a 955 because I was looking to understand if it was the Deneb's memory controller that was limiting the FSB speed. I can only conclude that is the case since you've proven it works with the Sempron.

What processor do you run on your CHIV? Are you actually able to run the FSB up at 320?

Going back to the Sempron for a sec, how did you decide on that processor. Is that the fastest processor you can get for the M2N32 that will run the FSB up those speeds. What is real life performance like, and what would an aircooled version of that run at?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I misread your sig. I was hoping it was a 955 because I was looking to understand if it was the Deneb's memory controller that was limiting the FSB speed. I can only conclude that is the case since you've proven it works with the Sempron.
> What processor do you run on your CHIV? Are you actually able to run the FSB up at 320?


I currently use the 555 with the Crosshair IV Formula (my sig needs updating).
On AM2+, AM3 etc motherboards you have an adjustable multiplier and adjustable voltage for the CPU/NB too. Since the 555 is Black edition CPU I have only increased the voltage voltage for the CPU/NB to 1.3V and set the multiplier to 14, giving me a CPU/NB speed of 2800MHz. Compared to using the 555 with the M2N32 Deluxe board and running the CPU/NB at ~2300MHz, the system feels a little bit faster, but the difference is not very large.
I suppose that I at least in theory could clock the HT all the way to 320Mhz using the 555 to if I wanted to though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Going back to the Sempron for a sec, how did you decide on that processor. Is that the fastest processor you can get for the M2N32 that will run the FSB up those speeds. What is real life performance like, and what would an aircooled version of that run at?


Well, I bought the Sempron mostly because it was very cheap and because it is one of the very few AM3 CPUs that is available for sale here in Sweden. I was hoping I would get a good overclockable & unlockable CPU that could use to upgrade one of my fathers computers. I really did not expect to able to clock the CPU all the way to 4.6GHz (I was only hoping for at most 4.2GHz).
Compared to a Phenom II running at lower clock speeds the system feels faster and more resposive doing certain tasks, but a Phenom II still feels a bit faster in other situations thanks to the large L3 cache.
I might get 100-200Mhz or so lower clock speed using low end air cooling. I'll get back to you on this though as I intend to test this soon.

There is one really strange thing about this Sempron though (compared to my older Athlon IIs & Semprons). When I lower the memory multiplier (to make up for the increase in HT reference clock) the NB/IMC competely refuses to boot with some of my memory sticks. Other memory sticks do work, but I cannot overclock the memory very much.

If you intend to upgrade to a AM3+ motherboard and move your CPU to that system I really recommend that you buy a cheap Sempron or Athlon II to use with your M2N32 motherboard.


----------



## NFleck

Hey Gyro, Gr8, etc. I'm back once again.
I just bought a new PSU and a new GPU

Here's my new cpu-z:



I just installed the new PSU and bfg - gtx 275, upon boot I decided to check the bios just in case and as I suspected, my settings were reset. I set my voltage and all that back the way we discussed:

CPU Voltage: 1.3275v
CPU Multi: 15x (running @ 14.5)
CPU Freq: 250 MHz

CPU/NB HT Volt: 1.25v
HT Multi: 4x
Ram: 667 (brings it to ~840 MHz with the increased freq/multi/cpu-->nb)
NB Volt: 1.30v

Ram Timing: 4-4-4-12-Auto (24)

All seems to be working good. Just checking if I need to un/re-install my nvidia drivers.. But Win7 "found" the card and installed it properly and it seems to be working so I guess not.
Anyways, I absolutely love my new PSU. Got it off NCIX.ca (http://ncix.com/products/?sku=62391&vpn=OCZ-ZS550W&manufacture=OCZ%20Technology&promoid=1315 for an amazing price.
My old PSU has been giving me amazing results since ~ '04/'05, which I think is amazing since I never turn my pc off either. So that's much more than the typical life span of a PSU from what I've read.

Anyways, that's the update. Any suggestions or tips/reminders of anything I missed feel free to let me know. Otherwise, thanks for your time.


----------



## gr8sho

Lots going on here. Let me temper this by saying I'm not unhappy with the setup I have now. But I don't want to leave any speed "on the table", which is why this topic interests me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> I currently use the 555 with the Crosshair IV Formula (my sig needs updating).
> On AM2+, AM3 etc motherboards you have an adjustable multiplier and adjustable voltage for the CPU/NB too. Since the 555 is Black edition CPU I have only increased the voltage voltage for the CPU/NB to 1.3V and set the multiplier to 14, giving me a CPU/NB speed of 2800MHz. Compared to using the 555 with the M2N32 Deluxe board and running the CPU/NB at ~2300MHz, the system feels a little bit faster, but the difference is not very large.


What it seems to me is that the Deneb family can't push CPU/NB speed past 2000MHz reliably, although I've seen for myself that I can push CPU Frequency past 250MHz under certain conditions. I don't have any other data points to compare to. But there may be more to this I haven't figured out.
Quote:


> I suppose that I at least in theory could clock the HT all the way to 320Mhz using the 555 to if I wanted to though.


Since you could, why don't you?








Quote:


> Well, I bought the Sempron mostly because it was very cheap and because it is one of the very few AM3 CPUs that is available for sale here in Sweden. I was hoping I would get a good overclockable & unlockable CPU that could use to upgrade one of my fathers computers. I really did not expect to able to clock the CPU all the way to 4.6GHz (I was only hoping for at most 4.2GHz).
> Compared to a Phenom II running at lower clock speeds the system feels faster and more resposive doing certain tasks, but a Phenom II still feels a bit faster in other situations thanks to the large L3 cache.
> I might get 100-200Mhz or so lower clock speed using low end air cooling. I'll get back to you on this though as I intend to test this soon.
> There is one really strange thing about this Sempron though (compared to my older Athlon IIs & Semprons). When I lower the memory multiplier (to make up for the increase in HT reference clock) the NB/IMC competely refuses to boot with some of my memory sticks. Other memory sticks do work, but I cannot overclock the memory very much.


I'm sure I've seen this problem myself with the Corsair DRAM I have. I'm not really interested in spending any more money on DDR2 RAM though to test this out. I had some older .5GB sticks that I used to push CPU Frequency to 300MHz I think, so that's one reason why I subscribe to this idea. I just don't understand why the IMC throws up with the other RAM I have.
Quote:


> If you intend to upgrade to a AM3+ motherboard and move your CPU to that system I really recommend that you buy a cheap Sempron or Athlon II to use with your M2N32 motherboard.


Sure, sounds like a good idea. The CHV is something I'm eying but I want do some more research on cases and RAM since I'll likely be purchasing all those items together. I just learned recently that my 965BE can only support 1600MHz speed on the memory interface. Eventually I guess I'll have to upgrade the processor to one of the newer Bulldozer CPUs.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> Hey Gyro, Gr8, etc. I'm back once again.
> I just bought a new PSU and a new GPU
> Here's my new cpu-z:
> 
> I just installed the new PSU and bfg - gtx 275, upon boot I decided to check the bios just in case and as I suspected, my settings were reset. I set my voltage and all that back the way we discussed:
> CPU Voltage: 1.3275v
> CPU Multi: 15x (running @ 14.5)
> CPU Freq: 250 MHz
> CPU/NB HT Volt: 1.25v
> HT Multi: 4x
> Ram: 667 (brings it to ~840 MHz with the increased freq/multi/cpu-->nb)
> NB Volt: 1.30v
> Ram Timing: 4-4-4-12-Auto (24)
> All seems to be working good. Just checking if I need to un/re-install my nvidia drivers.. But Win7 "found" the card and installed it properly and it seems to be working so I guess not.
> Anyways, I absolutely love my new PSU. Got it off NCIX.ca (http://ncix.com/products/?sku=62391&vpn=OCZ-ZS550W&manufacture=OCZ%20Technology&promoid=1315 for an amazing price.
> My old PSU has been giving me amazing results since ~ '04/'05, which I think is amazing since I never turn my pc off either. So that's much more than the typical life span of a PSU from what I've read.
> Anyways, that's the update. Any suggestions or tips/reminders of anything I missed feel free to let me know. Otherwise, thanks for your time.


My only comment on all this is that I recall you said you had gotten PMT to work for your setup. PMT is unable to control Vcore and CPU/NB voltages independently on AM2 boards. The governing voltage setting is CPU/NB. Use CPUZ to check/confirm what your Vcore is really running at. I'd probably bump CPU/NB to 1.3V or a little higher to make sure you're feeding enough volts to the 955. Another choice is to use Vcore Offset setting in BIOS to increase that voltage and keep your CPU/NB voltage lower if you choose. I use the former setup myself.

I don't know much about your GTX 275, for instance whether or not it is SLI capable. That's the one thing about the M2N32 I really like, ability to run two GPUs @ 16x. Really makes a noticeable difference when gaming.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Lots going on here. Let me temper this by saying I'm not unhappy with the setup I have now. But I don't want to leave any speed "on the table", which is why this topic interests me.
> What it seems to me is that the Deneb family can't push CPU/NB speed past 2000MHz reliably, although I've seen for myself that I can push CPU Frequency past 250MHz under certain conditions. I don't have any other data points to compare to. But there may be more to this I haven't figured out.


You are experiencing a limit of 2000MHz because this is how far your CPU/NB can be pushed using whatever voltage the M2N32 boards provides it with (perhaps 1.2V?). Using an AM2+, AM3(+) board you too can simply overvolt the CPU/NB a bit and push increase the clock frequency to perhaps 2600-2800MHz.
Note: The "CPU to NB HT voltage" setting that the M2N32 features only seems to adjust the voltage for the HT link itself and not the actual CPU/NB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Since you could, why don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I've seen this problem myself with the Corsair DRAM I have. I'm not really interested in spending any more money on DDR2 RAM though to test this out. I had some older .5GB sticks that I used to push CPU Frequency to 300MHz I think, so that's one reason why I subscribe to this idea. I just don't understand why the IMC throws up with the other RAM I have.
> 
> Sure, sounds like a good idea. The CHV is something I'm eying but I want do some more research on cases and RAM since I'll likely be purchasing all those items together. I just learned recently that my 965BE can only support 1600MHz speed on the memory interface. Eventually I guess I'll have to upgrade the processor to one of the newer Bulldozer CPUs.


Well, although 1600 is the highest setting ("multiplier") the IMC supports you can push the memory further by increasing the HT reference clock. The Deneb CPUs seem to hit a memory frequency "wall" slightly below 2000MHz.

Since we are speaking of potenbtial upgrades, I recommend that you take a look at the memory subforum at xtremesystems (http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/ I cannot give you a direct link right now since that forum it down at the moment). There is a thread there dedicated to some kind of new 30nm DDR3 Samsung memory modules that are cheap and highly overclockable. You might want to take a look at those.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> You are experiencing a limit of 2000MHz because this is how far your CPU/NB can be pushed using whatever voltage the M2N32 boards provides it with (perhaps 1.2V?). Using an AM2+, AM3(+) board you too can simply overvolt the CPU/NB a bit and push increase the clock frequency to perhaps 2600-2800MHz.
> Note: The "CPU to NB HT voltage" setting that the M2N32 features only seems to adjust the voltage for the HT link itself and not the actual CPU/NB.


Thanks. Never really sure about these things and of course my interpretation of what it did not mesh with the reality of how the hardware was built.
Quote:


> Well, although 1600 is the highest setting ("multiplier") the IMC supports you can push the memory further by increasing the HT reference clock. The Deneb CPUs seem to hit a memory frequency "wall" slightly below 2000MHz.
> Since we are speaking of potenbtial upgrades, I recommend that you take a look at the memory subforum at xtremesystems (http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/ I cannot give you a direct link right now since that forum it down at the moment). There is a thread there dedicated to some kind of new 30nm DDR3 Samsung memory modules that are cheap and highly overclockable. You might want to take a look at those.


That's good to know. Samsung is an interesting company.


----------



## NFleck

Yes it is sli compatible, however my new psu only has two 6pin (1x6, 1x6+2) connectors, so sli is something I wont be doing any time soon. I'm quite happy with it as is anyways compared to my previous two cards (radeon x1600 --> geforce gt 240 gddr5).

Going to reinstall skyrim and check out all these new updates... and I'm sure there's a slew of new mods with the Creation Kit being released as well.









As for the voltage settings, yes I use PMT with [ 14.5 @ 1.2375 VID || 10.0 @ 1.2000 || 4.0 @ 1.0500 ]
In the bios I use 1.375v or something for the cpu, and 1.25 cpu/nb ht volt, and 1.30v for the nb volt (just off the top of my head.might have to double check it)

My temps are great and my system is completely stable thus far. So maybe I'll just keep my settings as-is for now but next restart I will take note of my settings and get back toyou just to make sure.

Where on CPUz does it tell me my vcore voltage?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> Yes it is sli compatible, however my new psu only has two 6pin (1x6, 1x6+2) connectors, so sli is something I wont be doing any time soon. I'm quite happy with it as is anyways compared to my previous two cards (radeon x1600 --> geforce gt 240 gddr5).
> Going to reinstall skyrim and check out all these new updates... and I'm sure there's a slew of new mods with the Creation Kit being released as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the voltage settings, yes I use PMT with [ 14.5 @ 1.2375 VID || 10.0 @ 1.2000 || 4.0 @ 1.0500 ]
> In the bios I use 1.375v or something for the cpu, and 1.25 cpu/nb ht volt, and 1.30v for the nb volt (just off the top of my head.might have to double check it)
> My temps are great and my system is completely stable thus far. So maybe I'll just keep my settings as-is for now but next restart I will take note of my settings and get back toyou just to make sure.
> Where on CPUz does it tell me my vcore voltage?


Should be right at the middle top.

Skyrim mods are probably close to 300 already, but to be honest, not enough there to excite me on an 81.5 level character.


----------



## NFleck

Yeah I havnt made it that far yet. I like to take my time. I'm only in my second or third city. Although my char got "drunk" one night with another guy and I woke up half way across the "world".. lol.

Anyways I open HardwareMonitorPro, and it says my vcore voltage is 1.36. CPU idles @ ~ 42°C at all times, whether or not I have PMT @ 250x4.0, or 250x14.5. I also put my side back on the case when I installed the new psu/gpu, and temps are around the same still so.. iunno.

After I play some Skyrim, i'll let you know what my load temps are, and tonight I'll run some stress tests maybe.
One thing that's strange is my GPU is always idling at higher temps. You can see with the GT 240 GDDR5, I had some problems: http://www.overclock.net/t/1198173/gt-240-heat#post_16194544

And now, the GTX 275 idles @ 55°C with a 0% load.. Should I be increasing the default fan speed with nVidia Inspector (it says the fan is 40% speed by default.. is it ok to set this higher, like maybe 50-60%?)

MY GPU Temp sidebar gadget says--
Quote:


> Temp: 55°C
> Fan: [ 40% ]
> GPU: [ 0% ]
> 123MB/896MB
> 648MHz/ 1152MHz @ 1.17V


These values fluctuate very little.. +/- 1 on gpu and ram usage whilst idling; reading the forums here.


----------



## gr8sho

Looks like my previous post was eaten so I'll try again.

EVGA Precision reports 36 and 39C respectively for my two GTX 460s at idle. Both cards are slightly overclocked. Processor clock up at 1551 and memory clock set to 1900. Fan speed is set to automatic.

About your CPU temp:, unfortunately you misunderstood how to use PMT. You cannot expect PMT to control voltages if you set the value statically in BIOS. You must leave the voltage settings on automatic. Please keep in mind what i told about how PMT manages CPU/NB vs Core voltages. If you still have questions, please ask. What you should be learning is that the amount of heat produced is directly related to the amount of voltage being applied. Conversely, applying even higher voltages in excess of 1.5V require significantly more aggressive heat-sink approach like water-cooling.

If done correctly, your idle temps should be in the low 30s even with a stock heat-sink. With CoreTemp and its associated windows gadget, you should be able to see in real time how voltage and frequency affect temperature. By setting the power plan, you can manipulate voltage setting independently and see how that affects voltage to confirm your settings.


----------



## Tjunkie

hey yall .. just wanted to share my rig .. had posted it in the wrong section at first .. thought it was this thread .. oops









but here's my rig


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjunkie*
> 
> hey yall .. just wanted to share my rig .. had posted it in the wrong section at first .. thought it was this thread .. oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but here's my rig


You still don't have it quite right. Go to control panel and navigate to where you enter the components of your rig so they show up in your sig.

About your posted results, there is still more speed to be had both by overclocking the FSB and the CPU itself.

Consider using PhenomMSRTweaker (PMT) to dynamically manage power states. There are some good write-ups in this thread on how to accomplish this. Search for PMT.

You should be able to relatively easily increase your NB Frequency from the stock 1600 to 2000 MHz, and Core Speed close to 3.9 GHz.


----------



## Tjunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> You still don't have it quite right. Go to control panel and navigate to where you enter the components of your rig so they show up in your sig.
> About your posted results, there is still more speed to be had both by overclocking the FSB and the CPU itself.
> Consider using PhenomMSRTweaker (PMT) to dynamically manage power states. There are some good write-ups in this thread on how to accomplish this. Search for PMT.
> You should be able to relatively easily increase your NB Frequency from the stock 1600 to 2000 MHz, and Core Speed close to 3.9 GHz.


thx got it now

yeah im sure there is .. but not quite sure how to exactly do it .. i have downloaded PMT .. was using ntools for a while .. in my BIOS i have my vcore set up to 1.3v but in CPUZ it only shows 1.280v .. then i used PMT jumped to 1.3v and it shows on the gadget and PMT but still shows the 1.280v on CPUZ .. still trying to learn how to OC FSB and NB ..


----------



## Tjunkie

played around with PMT and BIOS and got some ok results .. anything else i should be doing? .. im sure i can go a little higher but just want to be safe ..











how do you get the settings to stick on boot? .. also in PMT .. what were the setting for P1-P4 .. i think i kinda messed with it and its not default ..


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjunkie*
> 
> played around with PMT and BIOS and got some ok results .. anything else i should be doing? .. im sure i can go a little higher but just want to be safe ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you get the settings to stick on boot? .. also in PMT .. what were the setting for P1-P4 .. i think i kinda messed with it and its not default ..


I think you should be a bit careful with overclocking your CPU so that you don't go too far. If I recall correctly that M2N-E has one power phase less than its bigger brother the M2N-SLI Deluxe and although the M2N-SLI Deluxe is not exactly a weak motherboard it is not the strongest motherboard either.

I have done some further testing with my new Sempron.
CPU seems to be stable at 4.5GHz using air cooling.
I did further testing with the memory & IMC too, although I did not make really make any progress with that.


----------



## gr8sho

Doc, you got the post for page 1000!!! Woohoo!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjunkie*
> 
> played around with PMT and BIOS and got some ok results .. anything else i should be doing? .. im sure i can go a little higher but just want to be safe ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you get the settings to stick on boot? .. also in PMT .. what were the setting for P1-P4 .. i think i kinda messed with it and its not default ..


Assumed you were on a different board (I do that a lot). I'm not quite sure how hard you can push that particular board. In fact, I believe there may be a more important concern that a 125W part is too much for the lower end boards, but I'll let someone else make that definite confirmation.

But let me say this on your getting "settings to stick" question. Neither Nvidia Performance Tools (NPT) nor PMT have the ability to do that since the higher end Deneb processors are not officially supported on any of the M2N series boards to the best of my knowledge, so as OS based tools, they can't force the BIOS remember the settings. What they can do is "poke" settings into the active configuration after the the OS is booted. Because PMT runs as a service, it becomes transparent to you as a user.

The other important point is that we've seen enough cases of NPT interfering with the operation of NVT, that it is recommended to uninstall the former. Once you have PMT sitting alone, you should be able to change speeds and voltages, however the range is probably limited by the design of the power distribution that board supports.

What I'm mostly concerned about in your case is the low Vcore value given in CPUZ. You really need to be over 1.35V if you want to run at 3.7GHz. Has your setup been able to survive a Prime95 run for 15 minutes?

Lastly, the default examples given in PMT are for reference only. You should decide what you want. You really only need to use 2 power states to get the power savings, but you can of course do the full five available. Just because, I'm using four P-states, no particular reason. But when I need to such as for gaming, I lock the max power state so I don't have any lag due to switching.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> I have done some further testing with my new Sempron.
> CPU seems to be stable at 4.5GHz using air cooling.
> I did further testing with the memory & IMC too, although I did not make really make any progress with that.


That's a single core I guess, so as such doesn't throw as much heat and likely explains why you can run it so high. But it is neat to watch.

On a separate note, I'm about ready to hit the buy button on a CHV and CM HAF 932 purchase.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> That's a single core I guess, so as such doesn't throw as much heat and likely explains why you can run it so high. But it is neat to watch.
> On a separate note, I'm about ready to hit the buy button on a CHV and CM HAF 932 purchase.


Yes, it a single core CPU and when I tried to unluck it on a AM2+ motherboard the second core turned out to be broken, so the CPU is not terribly useful. It still fun to have a nice overclockable CPU to play with though. 

Good luck with your upgrade!
Since th XS forum still appears to be down I did some gooling and actually found a thread on this forum where those highly overclockable Samung memory sticks are discussed:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1210482/amazon-samsung-2x4gb-low-voltage-ddr3-1600-kit-for-40-ocing-to-2200

Feel free to ask if you have any questions when you get your new parts (although I have no experience with the Crosshair V, I have done plenty of tinkering with my Crosshair IV and the 890FX & 990FX are apparently almost identical).


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Since th XS forum still appears to be down I did some gooling and actually found a thread on this forum where those highly overclockable Samung memory sticks are discussed:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1210482/amazon-samsung-2x4gb-low-voltage-ddr3-1600-kit-for-40-ocing-to-2200
> Feel free to ask if you have any questions when you get your new parts (although I have no experience with the Crosshair V, I have done plenty of tinkering with my Crosshair IV and the 890FX & 990FX are apparently almost identical).


Newegg has a decent sale this weekend for presidents day. They have 8GB of GSkill Sniper RAM for $40 which seem decent. Is it important at this time to jump all the way to 16GB? I just don't know if I should pull the trigger.

The Samsung memory is a bit more expensive. I may be able to source it locally since there is a CompUSA in driving distance.

But from what I've learned to-date, the 965BE won't be able to deal with those faster speeds, right?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Newegg has a decent sale this weekend for presidents day. They have 8GB of GSkill Sniper RAM for $40 which seem decent. Is it important at this time to jump all the way to 16GB? I just don't know if I should pull the trigger.
> The Samsung memory is a bit more expensive. I may be able to source it locally since there is a CompUSA in driving distance.
> But from what I've learned to-date, the 965BE won't be able to deal with those faster speeds, right?


Well, as I mentioned earlier you can get close to 2000Mhz with the Deneb CPU. High end RAM would give you the advantage of being of using tighter timings at those speeds. You could always upgrade you RAM later though.

The only reason I can think of for buying 16GB would be if want to use a part of your memory as a RAM disk for storing things that you access frequently (You should be able to use the hibernation feature to write the contents of all the RAM to permanent storage when you turn off you computer so that you don't lose anything that you stored on the RAM disk).


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Feel free to ask if you have any questions when you get your new parts (although I have no experience with the Crosshair V, I have done plenty of tinkering with my Crosshair IV and the 890FX & 990FX are apparently almost identical).


My son has a Rampage III extreme here, so I've been able to see and use one of these ROG boards. UEFI is new to me and I'll need to understand that better. Granted this is Intel architecture, but the settings on that board are many and will require new learning on my part if its AMD counterpart is anything like it.

Hopefully my OCZ SSD will be able to play nice with the AMD 990FX at proper SATA-3 speed.

Beyond that, I'm hoping to be able to at least achieve the same setup I have a now with a faster memory and I/O subsystem.

I haven't yet decided how I want to go about cooling the CPU. Once I get the new case, I will see if it is able to accept the Corsair H100. If that doesn't make sense, I might investigate an outboard setup.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Well, as I mentioned earlier you can get close to 2000Mhz with the Deneb CPU. High end RAM would give you the advantage of being of using tighter timings at those speeds. You could always upgrade you RAM later though.
> The only reason I can think of for buying 16GB would be if want to use a part of your memory as a RAM disk for storing things that you access frequently (You should be able to use the hibernation feature to write the contents of all the RAM to permanent storage when you turn off you computer so that you don't lose anything that you stored on the RAM disk).


Okay, sorry, i misinterpreted what you said about the 2000MHz thinking you meant NB instead of RAM. The G.Skill Sniper SDRAM has reviews saying that 2000MHz is okay even though only rated for 1600MHz. But you say the Deneb may have trouble getting up there, right? I noticed even the Samsung is only advertised as 1600MHz speed, but evidently is able to achieve the higher speeds with less difficulty. I'm going to roll the dice now and see what's what. Worst case I will exchange the parts.

And I will go with the 16GB for now since I'm interested in the Vdisk idea. Kinda reminiscent of the old DOS days, right? I just hope the SSD is willing to deal with Hibernation.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Okay, sorry, i misinterpreted what you said about the 2000MHz thinking you meant NB instead of RAM. The G.Skill Sniper SDRAM has reviews saying that 2000MHz is okay even though only rated for 1600MHz. But you say the Deneb may have trouble getting up there, right? I noticed even the Samsung is only advertised as 1600MHz speed, but evidently is able to achieve the higher speeds with less difficulty. I'm going to roll the dice now and see what's what. Worst case I will exchange the parts.
> .


Well, perhaps I should have written 1000MHz instead since that is the real frequency and less confusing. Anyway, I have gotten my CPU + RAM 100% stable at 970MHz and judging from what I have read in the forums this is a rather typical max memory overclock for the Deneb CPUs.

I came across this table on Wikipedia the other day that might be of interest to you:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cas_latency#Memory_timing_examples
As you can see the difference between high latency, low speed DDR3 & low latency DDR2 is not very large at all (I can confirm that these numbers do, at least in some sense reflect real life performance).
You should also be aware that overclocking the L3 cache to 2600-2800MHz or so using your new AM3+ motherboard will boost performance much more than faster RAM will.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> And I will go with the 16GB for now since I'm interested in the Vdisk idea. Kinda reminiscent of the old DOS days, right? I just hope the SSD is willing to deal with Hibernation.


For me the RAM disk brings back memories of my first computer, the Amiga. The AmigaOS had a RAM disk built in right from the start. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I haven't yet decided how I want to go about cooling the CPU. Once I get the new case, I will see if it is able to accept the Corsair H100. If that doesn't make sense, I might investigate an outboard setup.


Well, the Phenom IIs/Athlon IIs do benefit allot from improved cooling (and I imagine that this is more true for in your case since you live in a warmer climate). A H100 should give good enough cooling and is cheaper and simpler than custom water cooling, but you will be missing all the fun & joy from build a custom water cooling setup.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Well, perhaps I should have written 1000MHz instead since that is the real frequency and less confusing. Anyway, I have gotten my CPU + RAM 100% stable at 970MHz and judging from what I have read in the forums this is a rather typical max memory overclock for the Deneb CPUs.


Just keep in mind that my M2N32 is running at about 418MHz give or take, so I wasn't really pushing the DDR2 envelope so to speak. On the R3E, that machine brings up the Windows logon prompt with no intermediate screen. By comparison, my M2N32, typically has a few seconds of lag before hitting the logon prompt. My son does not understand how to OC yet and is more focused on his competitive gaming. I plan to sit with him and see what we can do to realize full performance. His triple channel RAM is only running at 1066 for some reason.
Quote:


> I came across this table on Wikipedia the other day that might be of interest to you:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cas_latency#Memory_timing_examples
> As you can see the difference between high latency, low speed DDR3 & low latency DDR2 is not very large at all (I can confirm that these numbers do, at least in some sense reflect real life performance).
> You should also be aware that overclocking the L3 cache to 2600-2800MHz or so using your new AM3+ motherboard will boost performance much more than faster RAM will.


I'm actually looking forward to doing this. What BIOS settings do I need to take care of here. I believe you said there was different handling on this interface for the newer board.
Quote:


> For me the RAM disk brings back memories of my first computer, the Amiga. The AmigaOS had a RAM disk built in right from the start.


I don't remember exactly when the Amiga came out, but on my original vintage IBM PC with dual 5.25" floppies and an IBM CGA color monitor, I remember this virtual disk implementation.
Quote:


> Well, the Phenom IIs/Athlon IIs do benefit allot from improved cooling (and I imagine that this is more true for in your case since you live in a warmer climate). A H100 should give good enough cooling and is cheaper and simpler than custom water cooling, but you will be missing all the fun & joy from build a custom water cooling setup.


Don't count me out yet!

BTW, for those who are interested in these sorts of things, AMD went after the world record with their Bulldozer processor back in September. If you haven't seen the video clip, it's worth watching. They use LN2 to cool the processor and it achieves a speed of over 8.4GHz. One of things that caught my attention is that I understood everything they were doing based on the typical overclocking techniques we all use here.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Okay, sorry, i misinterpreted what you said about the 2000MHz thinking you meant NB instead of RAM. The G.Skill Sniper SDRAM has reviews saying that 2000MHz is okay even though only rated for 1600MHz. But you say the Deneb may have trouble getting up there, right? I noticed even the Samsung is only advertised as 1600MHz speed, but evidently is able to achieve the higher speeds with less difficulty. I'm going to roll the dice now and see what's what. Worst case I will exchange the parts.
> And I will go with the 16GB for now since I'm interested in the Vdisk idea. Kinda reminiscent of the old DOS days, right? I just hope the SSD is willing to deal with Hibernation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> My son has a Rampage III extreme here, so I've been able to see and use one of these ROG boards. UEFI is new to me and I'll need to understand that better. Granted this is Intel architecture, but the settings on that board are many and will require new learning on my part if its AMD counterpart is anything like it.
> Hopefully my OCZ SSD will be able to play nice with the AMD 990FX at proper SATA-3 speed.
> Beyond that, I'm hoping to be able to at least achieve the same setup I have a now with a faster memory and I/O subsystem.
> I haven't yet decided how I want to go about cooling the CPU. Once I get the new case, I will see if it is able to accept the Corsair H100. If that doesn't make sense, I might investigate an outboard setup.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Just keep in mind that my M2N32 is running at about 418MHz give or take, so I wasn't really pushing the DDR2 envelope so to speak. On the R3E, that machine brings up the Windows logon prompt with no intermediate screen. By comparison, my M2N32, typically has a few seconds of lag before hitting the logon prompt. My son does not understand how to OC yet and is more focused on his competitive gaming. I plan to sit with him and see what we can do to realize full performance. His triple channel RAM is only running at 1066 for some reason.
> I'm actually looking forward to doing this. What BIOS settings do I need to take care of here. I believe you said there was different handling on this interface for the newer board.
> I don't remember exactly when the Amiga came out, but on my original vintage IBM PC with dual 5.25" floppies and an IBM CGA color monitor, I remember this virtual disk implementation.
> Don't count me out yet!
> BTW, for those who are interested in these sorts of things, AMD went after the world record with their Bulldozer processor back in September. If you haven't seen the video clip, it's worth watching. They use LN2 to cool the processor and it achieves a speed of over 8.4GHz. One of things that caught my attention is that I understood everything they were doing based on the typical overclocking techniques we all use here.


I am sorry, I did not mean to disrespect you & your knowledge. I failed to put into words what I wanted to express. Of course I do understand that you know about cooling the effects that it has on overclocking etc.

What I wanted to express is that the modern AMD CPUs seem to benefit _more_ from really good cooling than previous generations of AMD CPUs and especially modern Intel CPUs that seem to be quite overclockable even when they run relatively hot.


----------



## gr8sho

And none taken.

One of the reasons I haven't made a decision yet, besides lack of research for a true water cooling setup, is that I need to study this new case I bought and see what it can do. I was thinking that it might have the ability to house the H100's radiator which would simplify things to some extent.

But you're right in that building a water cooling solution could be a lot of fun. Just don't know if I have that kind of time. We shall see. I didn't think I'd make this buy decision so quickly and yet I did.


----------



## Tjunkie

thx guys .. well turns out it wasnt stable at all .. keeps getting BSOD after a while .. never really had a problem with NPT tho .. so might revert back to NPT .. just wanted to OC it some more .. ill keep messing around with the settings and see how it turns out ..


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjunkie*
> 
> thx guys .. well turns out it wasnt stable at all .. keeps getting BSOD after a while .. never really had a problem with NPT tho .. so might revert back to NPT .. just wanted to OC it some more .. ill keep messing around with the settings and see how it turns out ..


do you have both applications installed? What settings are you working with?


----------



## beone

Hi guys,

I have a problem. I have M2N32-SLI Deluxe mother board, latest 5002 bios update which was working correctly for half year with my old Athlon X2. I bought Phenom II X4 910e (65W) which is on mother board support list. Bios finds him correctly but PC will restart in the middle of windows starting screen. Only way how it will boot is to remove motherboard battery, wait, reinstal it and start pc. After that it boots normaly. Windows works normaly, in system properties I can see new processor. I also instaled CPU-Z, I can see phenom running correctly at 2.6MHz. I can work in windows with no problem, play Battlefield 3. But when I restart or shutdown PC and start PC again it will not boot. I have to reset motherboard with removing battery and it again boot for one time only.

Im also not able to reinstall windows. It will freeze during instaling after first instalation files are loaded. Same for XP and 7.

I tried my old HDD from old PC which had old XP instaled. It booted XP without any problem, same after restart. No problems.

Just for record, I have 550W Arctic Cooling PC case so I think it has enough power.

I was googling this but only found answers like the processor is not supported, reflash bios, bad cpu and so on.

Do you have any suggestions what should I try?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beone*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I have a problem. I have M2N32-SLI Deluxe mother board, latest 5002 bios update which was working correctly for half year with my old Athlon X2. I bought Phenom II X4 910e (65W) which is on mother board support list. Bios finds him correctly but PC will restart in the middle of windows starting screen. Only way how it will boot is to remove motherboard battery, wait, reinstal it and start pc. After that it boots normaly. Windows works normaly, in system properties I can see new processor. I also instaled CPU-Z, I can see phenom running correctly at 2.6MHz. I can work in windows with no problem, play Battlefield 3. But when I restart or shutdown PC and start PC again it will not boot. I have to reset motherboard with removing battery and it again boot for one time only.
> Im also not able to reinstall windows. It will freeze during instaling after first instalation files are loaded. Same for XP and 7.
> I tried my old HDD from old PC which had old XP instaled. It booted XP without any problem, same after restart. No problems.
> Just for record, I have 550W Arctic Cooling PC case so I think it has enough power.
> I was googling this but only found answers like the processor is not supported, reflash bios, bad cpu and so on.
> Do you have any suggestions what should I try?
> Thanks,
> Mike


The obvious question that comes to mind is, did you do a proper CMOS clear. Includes moving the jumper as well as pulling the CMOS backup battery,


----------



## beone

I only removed battery for about 10-15 minutes with PC unplugged (power button pressed several times to ,,clear,, capacitors). I didnt move jumper. I read about that jumper method, but it was like remove the batery, or use jumper. So should I use both at same time?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Gyro

Follow the directions in the pic.



Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beone*
> 
> I only removed battery for about 10-15 minutes with PC unplugged (power button pressed several times to ,,clear,, capacitors). I didnt move jumper. I read about that jumper method, but it was like remove the batery, or use jumper. So should I use both at same time?
> Thanks,
> Mike


Yeah, they're a matched set.









The procedure is most important when hardware is changed. Check out ACPI definition in wikipedia or such to understand what's in play and why it matters.


----------



## beone

Thanks for help guys. I made it same way as it was on manual, but it didnt help.









Can Bios reflash help? I have 5002 already, but maybe reflash it again. Im not sure if reflash to same version is supported. If not than maybe reflash to older version and than back to 5002? That do you think? Or do you have any other suggestions?

One other thing. On ASUS support list the Phenom II X4 910e is listed as HD910EOCK4DGM. But mine is boxed version HD910EOCGMBOX. Can this cause compatibility problems? If Im right, they are same processors, just different package.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beone*
> 
> Thanks for help guys. I made it same way as it was on manual, but it didnt help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Bios reflash help? I have 5002 already, but maybe reflash it again. Im not sure if reflash to same version is supported. If not than maybe reflash to older version and than back to 5002? That do you think? Or do you have any other suggestions?
> One other thing. On ASUS support list the Phenom II X4 910e is listed as HD910EOCK4DGM. But mine is boxed version HD910EOCGMBOX. Can this cause compatibility problems? If Im right, they are same processors, just different package.
> Thanks,
> Mike


Flash BIOS is only a problem if done wrong.







I used to live on the edge and do this job through Windows, but in hindsight was not a good idea.

And it won't hurt anything to do it again. Just make sure you use a USB flash drive. Make sure you clear CMOS, etc to reset defaults.You might also want to try doing all this with a stripped down system.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beone*
> 
> One other thing. On ASUS support list the Phenom II X4 910e is listed as HD910EOCK4DGM. But mine is boxed version HD910EOCGMBOX. Can this cause compatibility problems? If Im right, they are same processors, just different package.
> Thanks,
> Mike


I would try a re-flash, it wouldn't hurt. just make sure you do the same thing to clear it by moving the jumper/battery before you start it back up. I never knew they made a 65W Phenom II.

Well the CPU you have is based on the Deneb core which is the most compatible CPU for our boards. If you get the system started into windows, use CPU-Z to make sure it's running at the correct speed. If it's running at 800MHz, you might have to use the Ntools/PMT method like we have to use with the 955-980 to get it to run at it's proper speed. (it's unlikely you will have to do this)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Flash BIOS is only a problem if done wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to live on the edge and do this job through Windows, but in hindsight was not a good idea.


Yeah I used to do this too till I actually bricked a M2N doing that.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> I never knew they made a 65W Phenom II.


If you believed CPUZ, I could sell you a 65W 965BE !!!








Quote:


> Yeah I used to do this too till I actually bricked a M2N doing that.


And yet I can't tell you the numerous times I've updated BIOS on my IBM/Lenovo laptops. But will never do that to an Asus board.


----------



## gr8sho

For reasons unknown, I decided to buy a CHVF, a CoolerMaster HF932 advanced and some other stuff.

I'm 99% sure the job is done and am taking a short pause to be followed by a hopefully not-smoke test, and learning how to navigate around ASUS' new UEFI BIOS interface.

About the case, the good news is that the top is setup to accept radiators to vent heat, so that's a good thing.

I'm not yet completely sold on the layout, but there's lots of room inside and the cable management is infinitely better than my old Antec Sonata. II, but that's really an apples and oranges comparison. Case comes with four fans of various sizes, so I'm guessing the interior will be kept well ventilated. The disk drive mounting mechanisms are first rate.

The one obvious issue I'm noting is that if you run 3 GPUs on this thing, the lowest card sits very close to the top of the PSU, and the PCI-E 1x, PCI and fourth PCI-E 16x slots are effectively all blocked.









For now I'm using the stock BE heat-sink, so I'm only hoping to reach the same OC level as I had on the M2N32, although I would like to see if I can push the IMC much harder than I could get away with on the old board.

I did end up going with the G.Skill Sniper DDR3 1600MHz RAM, and that's a crap shoot since I didn't take the time to validate compatibility with the CHVF.


----------



## TwiggLe

Hey, my brother has the Asus M2N-E board, we just ordered him a Phenom II X955, besides updating the bios to the newest what all if anything will we need to do to get it going?

It should be here monday or tuesday just trying to get the last bit of life out of his setup without having to replace everything as he can't afford too right now.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> For reasons unknown, I decided to buy a CHVF, a CoolerMaster HF932 advanced and some other stuff.
> I'm 99% sure the job is done and am taking a short pause to be followed by a hopefully not-smoke test, and learning how to navigate around ASUS' new UEFI BIOS interface.
> About the case, the good news is that the top is setup to accept radiators to vent heat, so that's a good thing.
> I'm not yet completely sold on the layout, but there's lots of room inside and the cable management is infinitely better than my old Antec Sonata. II, but that's really an apples and oranges comparison. Case comes with four fans of various sizes, so I'm guessing the interior will be kept well ventilated. The disk drive mounting mechanisms are first rate.
> The one obvious issue I'm noting is that if you run 3 GPUs on this thing, the lowest card sits very close to the top of the PSU, and the PCI-E 1x, PCI and fourth PCI-E 16x slots are effectively all blocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I'm using the stock BE heat-sink, so I'm only hoping to reach the same OC level as I had on the M2N32, although I would like to see if I can push the IMC much harder than I could get away with on the old board.
> I did end up going with the G.Skill Sniper DDR3 1600MHz RAM, and that's a crap shoot since I didn't take the time to validate compatibility with the CHVF.


I hope you have fun building your new system. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> Hey, my brother has the Asus M2N-E board, we just ordered him a Phenom II X955, besides updating the bios to the newest what all if anything will we need to do to get it going?
> It should be here monday or tuesday just trying to get the last bit of life out of his setup without having to replace everything as he can't afford too right now.


Take a look at the first page in this thread & read the information about the nvidia tools.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> I hope you have fun building your new system.


Yes, I admit that enjoy doing this type of work I suppose as a hobby. I'll post some pics soon so you can see what's been going.

It was nice to see that the 965 was properly recognized and configured along with the RAM. So far it is in stock trim. I will get around to OC once I do some final adjustments to the setup.

Does your CHIV have a 4 pin Molex connector too? The user guide specifically says to power this connector when using multiple graphics cards and this is new to me.


----------



## Carmageddon

Hi guys!








I've been running for around a year I think now, since I upgraded to Phenom 965BE with the help of this thread.
I am wondering whether we have any workarounds to the known issues such as having to remove USB every time windows boots, having to reset CPU speed every time through nVidia tools (saving the profile doesn't do anything apparently).

Its getting tiresome...

Any new BIOS versions? other workarounds? ideas?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Yes, I admit that enjoy doing this type of work I suppose as a hobby. I'll post some pics soon so you can see what's been going.
> It was nice to see that the 965 was properly recognized and configured along with the RAM. So far it is in stock trim. I will get around to OC once I do some final adjustments to the setup.
> Does your CHIV have a 4 pin Molex connector too? The user guide specifically says to power this connector when using multiple graphics cards and this is new to me.


The Crossahir IV Formula does not have any extra power connectors. I did however recently buy a Crossair IV Extreme that was on sale and that board actually has two of them. I imagine that they are primarily needed when using high end GPUs with ridiculously high power consumption.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carmageddon*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been running for around a year I think now, since I upgraded to Phenom 965BE with the help of this thread.
> I am wondering whether we have any workarounds to the known issues such as having to remove USB every time windows boots, having to reset CPU speed every time through nVidia tools (saving the profile doesn't do anything apparently).
> Its getting tiresome...
> Any new BIOS versions? other workarounds? ideas?


5002 is the latest from Asus.

What USB device is causing you problems? I had no issues whatsoever with several connected USB devices connected.

On getting speed set, my suggestion is to dump NPT and use PMT.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> The Crossahir IV Formula does not have any extra power connectors. I did however recently buy a Crossair IV Extreme that was on sale and that board actually has two of them. I imagine that they are primarily needed when using high end GPUs with ridiculously high power consumption.


I'd rather run the board without using it. And I can't really see much in the way of difference but will keep watching it.

I just ran a WEI, and it was nice to see my two GTX 460s are giving a 7.9. My SSD is coming in at 7.7, but I'm not sure if this is setup properly yet since I had to apply a patch from OCZ needed for Nvidia motherboards, but needed to be removed for newer boards. The processor and memory are 7.4 and 7.5 respectively running stock.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'd rather run the board without using it. And I can't really see much in the way of difference but will keep watching it.
> I just ran a WEI, and it was nice to see my two GTX 460s are giving a 7.9. My SSD is coming in at 7.7, but I'm not sure if this is setup properly yet since I had to apply a patch from OCZ needed for Nvidia motherboards, but needed to be removed for newer boards. The processor and memory are 7.4 and 7.5 respectively running stock.


Those numbers look nice.
I can't post any WEI numbers as I am running Linux on this system. I'll boot up my gaming system and post the WEI numbers from that system later.

I suppose the SSD is locked in SATA-2 mode then? You should enable AHCI if have not done so already too.

Did you do save any benchmark results from your old system? I might be interesting to see how large differences are with your new motherboard + memory.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> For reasons unknown, I decided to buy a CHVF, a CoolerMaster HF932 advanced and some other stuff.
> I'm 99% sure the job is done and am taking a short pause to be followed by a hopefully not-smoke test, and learning how to navigate around ASUS' new UEFI BIOS interface.
> About the case, the good news is that the top is setup to accept radiators to vent heat, so that's a good thing.
> I'm not yet completely sold on the layout, but there's lots of room inside and the cable management is infinitely better than my old Antec Sonata. II, but that's really an apples and oranges comparison.


Damn nice









I was actually saving up for that board last year but decided to jump on the SSD bandwagon instead. With the BD flop and all, I am not sure what my next board will be. My M2N is over 5 years old and hope that it will make it though another rough summer since it's so hard to keep my place cool. I am wailing for PD to hit in the fall and hope that AMD is able to make it have a hell of a lot more IPC then my current deneb or I'm going to Ivy. If it holds true that the BD chips that are due soon will have more cache on them and their power consumption slashed down to 95W, it will be a good step in the right direction.

I am wondering, are you able to run like pretty much the same OC on your new board but at a lower CPU core voltage?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Those numbers look nice.
> I can't post any WEI numbers as I am running Linux on this system. I'll boot up my gaming system and post the WEI numbers from that system later.
> I suppose the SSD is locked in SATA-2 mode then? You should enable AHCI if have not done so already too.
> Did you do save any benchmark results from your old system? I might be interesting to see how large differences are with your new motherboard + memory.


No, I managed to get it unlocked properly now. The drive runs very deep into the Sata-3 spec. I got a 556663 max read speed and a 483667 max write speed using ATTO. A future project will be to RAID two of these drives. That should max out the WEI number.

I'm just about done getting all the functional hardware working, and am ready to start playing with performance knobs. Some specialized software given in this ROG board is similar in functionality to what Nvidia Performance Tools provided. The demo I saw of TurboV EVO looked more promising in ability to manage the CHVF in real time. It looks to have a profiling function that can be save and imported into the UEFI BIOS.

In the world record benchmark run, I saw they had the CPU bus running up over 260MHz. I will see how close I can get close to that.

For those that are interested, Asus set CPU Core voltage to 1.4V even for stock speed of 3.4GHz on my 965BE. Just a data point.

Lastly, what do I need to do to get the NB Frequency stable at 2600MHz.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> No, I managed to get it unlocked properly now. The drive runs very deep into the Sata-3 spec. I got a 556663 max read speed and a 483667 max write speed using ATTO. A future project will be to RAID two of these drives. That should max out the WEI number.


That is really nice. 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm just about done getting all the functional hardware working, and am ready to start playing with performance knobs. Some specialized software given in this ROG board is similar in functionality to what Nvidia Performance Tools provided. The demo I saw of TurboV EVO looked more promising in ability to manage the CHVF in real time. It looks to have a profiling function that can be save and imported into the UEFI BIOS.


I use TurboV EVO for my Crosshair IV boards too. It is reasonably good application. You can also use AOD, it has more features than TurboV EVO, but lacks proper voltage settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> In the world record benchmark run, I saw they had the CPU bus running up over 260MHz. I will see how close I can get close to that.
> For those that are interested, Asus set CPU Core voltage to 1.4V even for stock speed of 3.4GHz on my 965BE. Just a data point.
> Lastly, what do I need to do to get the NB Frequency stable at 2600MHz.


Well, all you need to do it so increase the voltage a bit and increase the CPU/NB multplier. Start with 1.25V and increase to 1.3 or a little higher if you need to. You then need to do some stress testing that both heats up and uses the CPU cores as well performs plenty of memory reads & writes. Prime95 seems to be popular for this (although I admit that do not like that program very much myself).
The L3 cache does occupy a rather large part of the CPUs die space and thus overvolting it will cause the CPU to heat up more, so you might need to so a bit of balancing between the overclocking & overvolting the CPU cores and the CPU/NB & L3 cache.

One more thing that you have the ability to now with your new motherboard is to more easily test the individual cores of your CPU. This might not sound very exciting, but it might turn out that some one or more cores are better the others.
To give you some perspective on this: On my 960T CPU the first two cores are much better then other cores. If I disable two cores I can run the CPU at 4.4Ghz at 1.40V and overclock the CPU/NB to 3.2Ghz, but if I use three or more cores I can only reach 4.2GHz and 3.0GHz for the CPU/NB using much higher voltages. You might be to figure out something similar for your CPU (don't let these numbers confure you though, the 960T is a Zosma CPU and behaves a little differently from the Deneb based CPUs).


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> Damn nice


Thanks,
Quote:


> I was actually saving up for that board last year but decided to jump on the SSD bandwagon instead. With the BD flop and all, I am not sure what my next board will be. My M2N is over 5 years old and hope that it will make it though another rough summer since it's so hard to keep my place cool. I am wailing for PD to hit in the fall and hope that AMD is able to make it have a hell of a lot more IPC then my current deneb or I'm going to Ivy. If it holds true that the BD chips that are due soon will have more cache on them and their power consumption slashed down to 95W, it will be a good step in the right direction.
> I am wondering, are you able to run like pretty much the same OC on your new board but at a lower CPU core voltage?


Getting an SSD IMO was definitely a good decision and one I made myself.

I'm interested in understanding why you say BD was a flop, and it's not to be argumentative, just looking to understand. Given my limited knowledge of AMD's big boy toys line, it might take them a rev or two to get 8-way CPU right as you suggest. Intel's first I7s also run hot as I understand it. Although I too live in a very warm climate, I'm still considering / striving to get into the 4+ GHz club. I think my 965 can do it, but I'm probably not by much, so I'll have to move on to something newer, and an 8 core is the next logical step. I guess I'm not opposed to running a 125W part here.

On your last question, I'll provide some preliminary data and some supposition. I'm in the middle of a stress run with CPU reference clock set to 220MHz, CPU multi at 17x, and CPU-NB @ 1.25V. I had to set Digi VRM to fairly tight LLC tolerances to even get this run stable. This Digi VRM hardware is one of the key differentiators over the M2N32 and is better able to compensate for Vdroop. Vcore is set to 1.4V which a bit higher than what I had the M2N32 config running at, and there I was able to get the FSB up to 2000MHz if you recall. My RAM was running at 415MHz or so. On the CHVF, you start with the FSB running at 2000MHz and you go up from there. RAM starts at 800MHz and goes up from there. So this stress run I'm doing is a little north of 2200MHz for the former, and a 886MHz speed for the RAM. My thinking is that these parameters alone are causing the IMC to work harder than my previous config and is generating equivalent heat output of 60C at full load. CPU frequency here is about 3.75GHz as compared with my previous stable config on the M2N32 of 3.875GHz. I also don't know yet because I haven't taken the time is to understand how high I can run my G.Skill Sniper memory. I have all four banks populated and no tuning has been done there. I've read some reviews on Newegg that people have gotten stable setups at 1000MHz effective speed.

Yet another data-point. I tried increasing the CPU-NB voltage to 2.75V and base CPU freq up to 240MHz. After starting Prime95, the system rebooted itself.

All of this testing is done with the stock cooler, and it's just not good enough for high-end testing.

Lastly, I tried running Skyrim when the system was running in base trim. Gameplay is a bit smoother even with the high texture res pack Bethesda just released. so that's yet another data-point.

So there you have it. As I get more data, I'll be glad to post results.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> That is really nice.
> I use TurboV EVO for my Crosshair IV boards too. It is reasonably good application. You can also use AOD, it has more features than TurboV EVO, but lacks proper voltage settings.
> Well, all you need to do it so increase the voltage a bit and increase the CPU/NB multplier. Start with 1.25V and increase to 1.3 or a little higher if you need to. You then need to do some stress testing that both heats up and uses the CPU cores as well performs plenty of memory reads & writes. Prime95 seems to be popular for this (although I admit that do not like that program very much myself).
> The L3 cache does occupy a rather large part of the CPUs die space and thus overvolting it will cause the CPU to heat up more, so you might need to so a bit of balancing between the overclocking & overvolting the CPU cores and the CPU/NB & L3 cache.
> One more thing that you have the ability to now with your new motherboard is to more easily test the individual cores of your CPU. This might not sound very exciting, but it might turn out that some one or more cores are better the others.
> To give you some perspective on this: On my 960T CPU the first two cores are much better then other cores. If I disable two cores I can run the CPU at 4.4Ghz at 1.40V and overclock the CPU/NB to 3.2Ghz, but if I use three or more cores I can only reach 4.2GHz and 3.0GHz for the CPU/NB using much higher voltages. You might be to figure out something similar for your CPU (don't let these numbers confure you though, the 960T is a Zosma CPU and behaves a little differently from the Deneb based CPUs).


When I was setting up my new system, I forgot to download AOD because it was telling me I had to go to AMDs website. I've now corrected that.

From my previous post, I'm nowhere close to your numbers. Are you watercooling that setup or how are you cooling your Zosma CPU? I will try higher CPU-NB voltage and may back the CPU multiplier down just to see if that's what's holding the L3 cache interface back.

BTW, after one particularly bad OC attempt. I don't remember what exactly I did, but the net result of the attempt bluescreened and after that I lost my NIC and sound. To recover, I had to reset CMOS.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

BD just fell really short of my expectations pretty much. I was not expecting a Intel killer but after seeing that BD got bested by all those non heavily threaded benchmarks by my current phenom II, was really a big let down. When you bring a 8core BD into heavily threaded tasks, it really shines and the only thing i would use a 8 core for would be maybe the occasional encoding task and FAH. On the current BD's the power consumption is just way too high versus the 2600k and when you OC them it gets worse.

I'm not one of those quite ready to jump ship quite yet, AMD had a bad last year not to mention the problems at Glo-Flo. I am really looking forward to the Trinity APU and I think that it will do great since liano has already sold over 30 million units. Last but not least PD is due to be out later this year.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Thanks,
> Getting an SSD IMO was definitely a good decision and one I made myself.
> I'm interested in understanding why you say BD was a flop, and it's not to be argumentative, just looking to understand.


It is not easy to know exactly why BD performs so badly.
Nowadays AMD does not release as detailed specifications of their hardware as they used to do, so it is more difficult to understand in detail how the hardware works.

When BD was released I read the discussions over at the real world tech forum (some really knowledgable & professional people gather there). Some of them seemed to think that the caches where slow and then there is the fact that the L1 cache is tiny compared to most modern CPU designs. Then there are the problems with process technology, BD was clearly intended for much higher clock speeds (to give you some perspective of this: IBM does have 5GHz CPUs).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> When I was setting up my new system, I forgot to download AOD because it was telling me I had to go to AMDs website. I've now corrected that.
> From my previous post, I'm nowhere close to your numbers. Are you watercooling that setup or how are you cooling your Zosma CPU? I will try higher CPU-NB voltage and may back the CPU multiplier down just to see if that's what's holding the L3 cache interface back.


Yes, I am water cooling that CPU (and when spring arrives and temperature rises I will most likely have to lower the clock speeds). Anyway, do not focus on those numbers. Here is what you can expect from your Deneb CPU: Many CPUs can relative easily do 4GHz with decent cooling, above that overclocking gets more difficult. Exceptionally good chips can do 4.5Ghz or so with higher voltages & really good cooling.
The CPU/NB can do 2.6-2.8GHz in most cases, really good chips can run 3GHz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> BTW, after one particularly bad OC attempt. I don't remember what exactly I did, but the net result of the attempt bluescreened and after that I lost my NIC and sound. To recover, I had to reset CMOS.


Weird.


----------



## gr8sho

I was able to confirm the C5F (this seems to be the way people like to refer to the Crosshair V Formula as) is compatible with PMT. Voltage and frequency are dynamically adjusted as a function of load as was done on the M2N32. The NB and CPU voltages can also be adjusted independently which was not the case with the M2N32.

Don't know if PMT will be a permanent staple on my new setup, but it is good to be able to have the power savings option available.

So it is worth taking the time to learn how to make PMT work and that investment will carry forward to an AM3+ board.


----------



## beone

So,

after several days I was not able to boot windows without removing battery. So I did it every time I needed PC. One day I came home from work and my dad was on computer. I was like ***? How did you start the PC? .....with the power button...







Since then I dont have any problem with PC. Boots normaly. I checked it CPU-Z and runs correctly.

One amazing thing is, that I was not thinking 65W Phenom will run at such high temps. I have AC Extreme Freezer. I mounted it twice to be sure I did it okey with thermal paste. It runs about 45-46degC at idle (same in Bios). I read one Phenom 910e review and guy there had idle somewhere between 20-30degC. Im not sure what kind of cooler he had.

Anyway, thanks for help guys









Mike


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beone*
> 
> So,
> after several days I was not able to boot windows without removing battery. So I did it every time I needed PC. One day I came home from work and my dad was on computer. I was like ***? How did you start the PC? .....with the power button...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since then I dont have any problem with PC. Boots normaly. I checked it CPU-Z and runs correctly.
> One amazing thing is, that I was not thinking 65W Phenom will run at such high temps. I have AC Extreme Freezer. I mounted it twice to be sure I did it okey with thermal paste. It runs about 45-46degC at idle (same in Bios). I read one Phenom 910e review and guy there had idle somewhere between 20-30degC. Im not sure what kind of cooler he had.
> Anyway, thanks for help guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


Don't worry, the temperature readings are often wrong (too high) when using Phenom II CPUs on the M2N boards.
You can get temperature readings from the individual CPU cores too, but those readings are always too low, regardless of what motherboard you use. Most likely the temperatures mentioned in the review are readings from the CPU cores.


----------



## beone

Thanks for info


----------



## gr8sho

I've been doing a little catch up reading, well a lot really. Most of it in the C5F thread. I came across this link which seems to sum up well how people feel about BD. The first video had me in tears.

http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/2630#post_15520532


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I've been doing a little catch up reading, well a lot really. Most of it in the C5F thread. I came across this link which seems to sum up well how people feel about BD. The first video had me in tears.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/2630#post_15520532


You might want to take a look at this thread at the RWT forum:
http://www.realworldtech.com/forums/index.cfm?action=detail&id=127598&threadid=127598&roomid=2
There is hope that Piledriver will be better.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> You might want to take a look at this thread at the RWT forum:
> http://www.realworldtech.com/forums/index.cfm?action=detail&id=127598&threadid=127598&roomid=2
> There is hope that Piledriver will be better.


Well, a couple of thoughts come to mind. First is this feeling of Armageddon because BD didn't deliver the goods. I don't have the perspective of being cheated because I didn't spend money on one of those Zambezi processors. Obviously in their zeal to get an 8-core processor to market, and they were late doing that even, AMD missed the mark on several fronts, but I 'm sure in no way takes away from the tremendous effort the product development team put into delivering. May not be so easy to appreciate if you've never worked in this type of environment or team. There may be some other performance tuning that can still be done to help too.

As for PD, thanks for the link. That looks to hold promise. Either 2nd or 3rd generation should do it, right? Hopefully they'll give us something we can plug into our AM3+ boards that's truly better than Phenom II. I've seen some talk about a new socket design that is somewhat concerning, but AMD would likely want to take advantage of the upgrade path for those us on AM3+, much the same way as moving from Athlon X2 to Phenom II X4 was on our M2N32 board.


----------



## hopsopotamus

I can't believe I have had the M2N-SLI Deluxe since March 2007 and just found this thread now! It's the first and only motherboard I have ever owned and when necessary will eventually build a new machine but so far I can't really find a reason to. The thing just won't die and I hope it doesn't anytime soon because I am starting to have quite a bit of fun with it.

I had been using the A.I. Overclock to just clock it to 10% which gave me 2.75GHz on my Phenom 9850 BE 2.5 stock, but I have been real curious about actually learning about overclocking and so far this thread has given me some great material. Just today I learned so much and have gone through and found stable voltages for 2.8 and 2.9 GHz and right now it has been running Prime95 at 3.0GHz stable for the last 30 minutes at 200 FSB with a x15 multiplier, 1.45V and 55 deg C max load with nothing but an aftermarket CM air cooler. Before I reseated and reapplied thermal paste because the job I did previously was terrible, it was running at close to 61 deg C just running Handbrake and OCed to just 2.75GHz. Since then it idles much cooler.

Over the weekend I gave my stuff a new home for the cable management and because between Handbrake, BF3 and Skyrim I was just leaving the side panels off my old case for air flow. I put my stuff in a HAF 912 and got a 4 pack of CM fans to add to the two already in it and it's awesome! Tomorrow though my Corsair Force GT 180GB SSD gets here and hopefully sooner than later because this board has always taken everything I have thrown at it like a champ and I can't wait to finally make the leap from spinning platters. That said, It took 40 minutes to finally crash at 3.0 GHz......suck, guess I'll keep trying!

If someone is still adding people to this club let me know.


----------



## gr8sho

Welcome. The "club" isn't really active in that regard although there are very good people here that can offer help.

The SSD will be a very amazing add to your rig. Just make sure you can measure SATA-2 speeds accurately. Nvidia controllers are notoriously bad in this regard. But even if your drive only operates as SATA-1, it will still kick HDD ass.


----------



## hopsopotamus

Thanks, and I kind of figured considering these boards are 6 years old about and the thread is 4... No big deal but its cool cuz there is still a ton of info for guys like me. I mean if I upgraded to a new board I would most definitely go with the Crossfire V and considering I only have a Phenom I I would have to buy another processor, DDR3 RAM, and the board. If I did that I might as well just start new and just turn the m2n into a media center.

An update on the SSD.... After you let me know I looked into the Nvidia controller issue and found quite a few people who had experienced problems with an SSD on the m2n. Most of the complaints came with those that had the nVidia 260 chipset while mine has the 270. Either way my BIOS picked it up fine my RAID controller is in AHCI mode and it is already killing. I will run some tests when I get the chance but thanks for the heads up on the controller problem.


----------



## gr8sho

It is very good to hear you can run your SSD in AHCI mode, by far better than IDE mode.

For trivia, Nvidia's flagship chipset of that time was the 590-SLI which was used on the M2N32. While the chipset supported RAID, it did not support AHCI!


----------



## hopsopotamus

For the record I meant 570 and 560 where I wrote 270 and 260 and where I wrote crossfire V, I meant the Crosshair.... It was super late but I was too excited to get everything installed on the SSD. You'd think I'd confused it with its Crossfire support but here's what I was really thinking about: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCwn1NTK-50 Reminiscing I guess.

Just out of curiosity, if the numbers 560, 570, 590 represent progression of the chipset why would they regress and eliminate AHCI for the 590? Seems illogical, but then again I am not a developer.


----------



## hopsopotamus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCwn1NTK-50 Guess the URL didn't work...


----------



## davolfman

Since this seems to be the last place anyone discusses the board anymore I thought I'd post here:

I have an M2N32-SLI Deluxe (with the wireless module)
Athlon64 X2 4600+
2 GeForce 9600GTs

I upgraded the BIOS to 5002 to try to make sure I had virtualization support if possible before making a Windows 8 vm. I haven't had an image come up on the screen since. I ordered a replacement PLCC online but it looks like it has the same version of the BIOS on it (5002) and the same problem. The BIOS is functional enough to give a beep code if I try to boot with the RAM removed, but I can't seem to get it to POST (or at least do it visibly). I've tried using the built in facilities to reflash from USB, CD, or CD off IDE but nothing ever comes on screen (so if it starts at all I couldn't tell anyway).

Any last tips? Should I just order up a third chip with 2209? Does anyone know a vendor that makes it easier to do this in the US? At this late stage in the game I don't really plan on upgrading any further so I don't need the AM3 support. I just don't want to buy yet another system, I only just got done archiving the system before this!


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davolfman*
> 
> Since this seems to be the last place anyone discusses the board anymore I thought I'd post here:
> I have an M2N32-SLI Deluxe (with the wireless module)
> Athlon64 X2 4600+
> 2 GeForce 9600GTs
> I upgraded the BIOS to 5002 to try to make sure I had virtualization support if possible before making a Windows 8 vm. I haven't had an image come up on the screen since. I ordered a replacement PLCC online but it looks like it has the same version of the BIOS on it (5002) and the same problem. The BIOS is functional enough to give a beep code if I try to boot with the RAM removed, but I can't seem to get it to POST (or at least do it visibly). I've tried using the built in facilities to reflash from USB, CD, or CD off IDE but nothing ever comes on screen (so if it starts at all I couldn't tell anyway).
> Any last tips? Should I just order up a third chip with 2209? Does anyone know a vendor that makes it easier to do this in the US? At this late stage in the game I don't really plan on upgrading any further so I don't need the AM3 support. I just don't want to buy yet another system, I only just got done archiving the system before this!


The option of enabling/disabling virtualization has been around in BIOSes since 2009 (the year, not BIOS version) or so. Your CPU probably lacks some support for virtualization.

Instead of buying yet another BIOS chip you could buy a Sempron 145 and hope that your system will boot with this CPU installed.


----------



## davolfman

That ship has sailed already. I no longer give a rats ass about virtualization I just want my system back. (and a 4600+ AM2 should have AMD-V support, which is why I went to update the BIOS) Also why would you think the processor will fix this? My processor is pretty generic and officially supported. It is downright stock. My guess was the 9600gt's and the BIOS didn't like eachother in which case I need some sort of card compatibility list.


----------



## gr8sho

Did you actually pull the BIOS chip out of the board? Can you recheck that it's properly seated or there is no corrosion on the contacts? We had one user here report that the chip had become unseated and simply pressed down on it to get the system working again.

The other suggestion is to strip the motherboard down to minimal hardware needed to boot. I also suggest making sure you use a PS/2 keyboard.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davolfman*
> 
> That ship has sailed already. I no longer give a rats ass about virtualization I just want my system back. (and a 4600+ AM2 should have AMD-V support, which is why I went to update the BIOS) Also why would you think the processor will fix this? My processor is pretty generic and officially supported. It is downright stock. My guess was the 9600gt's and the BIOS didn't like eachother in which case I need some sort of card compatibility list.


It is only a guess.


----------



## davolfman

I'll dredge up a PS2 keyboard and reseat the chip yet again and let you know. I think I'll also order up a couple chips, one 2209, and one last non-beta. $20 is still cheaper than a processor replacement.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davolfman*
> 
> I'll dredge up a PS2 keyboard and reseat the chip yet again and let you know. I think I'll also order up a couple chips, one 2209, and one last non-beta. $20 is still cheaper than a processor replacement.


Really interesting concept. Never tinkered with this myself. Flashing the BIOS always seemed simple enough and never ever caused me any trouble. Just think of it as a floppy disk with pins.









I will just say on the point of a new processor (which you should only consider once you're comfortable the board is good), there so much more you can do with an unlocked CPU on an M2N32. It will for sure feel like a completely new machine. Throw in an SSD and you're really in gr8 shape.

Cheers


----------



## davolfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Did you actually pull the BIOS chip out of the board? Can you recheck that it's properly seated or there is no corrosion on the contacts? We had one user here report that the chip had become unseated and simply pressed down on it to get the system working again.
> The other suggestion is to strip the motherboard down to minimal hardware needed to boot. I also suggest making sure you use a PS/2 keyboard.


I tried all 3 just now. And it worked! What worked? Who knows? I am up and running with 5002. Thanks! I'm guessing it might just have been the lack of a PS/2 keyboard. But I re-installed the new chip, and pared down to one GPU, no USB, and no drives and gradually added things back and it never stopped working. Anyway I now have one good-according-to-EZ-Flash-but-who-knows 5002 spare BIOS chip, and a 2209 and 2205 on the way. Anybody have a pressing need for these?

So just how good is this board with newer chips? I bought it knowing that AM3 would be a potential possibility and originally always intended to go 4 or at least tri-core when it became economically sensible. I already have two 9600gt's in SLI ( or looking at the table right now I _would_ if I had remembered to install this bridge I'm staring at right now) so I think I may be good on graphics for a bit. I don't particularly want to spend money on upgrades that could be better saved for a new system later.

Amusingly enough once I get Windows 8 up and running on a spare drive I will have used this system for the public beta of Vista, 7, and 8.


----------



## DrSwizz

The AM3 CPUs work reasonably well with the M2N*boards, there are some limitations though.
You could always buy a cheap dual core Athlon II or a Sempron if don't want to spend much money. Those can quite easily be overclocked to 3.8-4.0Ghz (or higher if you are lucky).


----------



## gr8sho

Glad to hear you're up and running. If you don't mind and have the time, figure out how to populate your system config in signature of your posts, and you may get better help and advice.

I already commented on AM3 CPU. But since you mentioned a possible upgrade, you could always move a good Phenom II X4 chip over to a current vintage board like a Sabertooth or Crossfire or the like.

To make the transition to a new build a little less stressful on the wallet, I moved my 965BE, 2x GTX 460s, my Seasonic PSU, and my disk drives including an SSD over to it. Before I moved the parts over, the WEI on my M2N32 was 7.4, and what was holding that back was the SATA controller (nothing to do about this). But the system itself was really very snappy and a joy to work with, and considering the age of the motherboard, wow.

If you go with a good 4 core CPU now and then move to a newer board, you will overcome the few limitations that Dr. Swizz pointed out. Mostly in the CPU to NB area.


----------



## Fossil

I'm way late submitting this having had the CPU for 4 months now, but better late than never! I'm not sure why the CPU-Z info doesn't show up on the right, because it does for me...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2298378

Just so it is clear, BIOS is 5001 and this is C3 stepping 125W.


----------



## gr8sho

Your Vcore looks a little low. Can you pass Prime95 torture test with those settings?


----------



## Fossil

Oh hey it eventually showed up. And gr8sho, it's wrong. My vcore is actually set at 1.35v(stock). Always has been. CPU-z has never been great at reporting my voltages very well. Same goes for most programs.


----------



## gr8sho

I'm not quite so knowledgeable on the M2N board. IIRC, there were some posts recently that the M2N doesn't have as robust a power distribution system as the M2N32, so it's possible your Vcore may not be sustainable at the higher voltage under load.


----------



## Uhfgood

Hello, my name is Keith. While I'm not really interested in overclocking, I have an m2n-sli deluxe and a phenom 9500 (quad). Updated my bios via asus's update utility to 5001. I'm wondering if you guys could recommend the highest phenom II (x4) that will run on this board with this bios version? I'd rather have it a step up from my 9500. In terms of clock speed and whatever else. So anything above 2.2 ghz without overclocking. It also seems like phenom II x4 955 (assuming it can actually run on this board now that i've updated) is a bit scarce. While I could upgrade both my mobo and cpu, I thought I would take a crack at updating the cpu after upgrading the bios. So anything you can help me with. Thanks.


----------



## DrSwizz

Welcome to the club!

Well, the fastest CPU that works with your board is the Phenom II 980, but it will probably be very difficult to find that CPU. I suggest that you look for any quad core Phenom II with C3 stepping (Phenom II 955 and above, except for the 960T which does not work).
Please read the information in the first post in this thread; You need to use software to get the CPU to run at full speed.


----------



## Uhfgood

Not really sure If I can put my cpu-z validation in my signature, it didn't show up on the preview, but I'll attempt it here.


----------



## gr8sho

Look at Fossil's posts further up on this page. He has similar board to you and see what he accomplished with a Phenom II X4.


----------



## Uhfgood

Sorry I should have added this to my post above. It looks like the M2N-SLI Deluxe Mobo (not the m2n32) has a limited compatibility list. Unless that's just the list of compatibility from users here. I've been seeing a 965 (phenom ii x4 black) -- I'm not sure that it will run on this.


----------



## Uhfgood

Whoops, sorry. Thanks gr8sho -- I will definitely look at his posts


----------



## Icaro Bilinski

Recently I purchased an Asus M2N32 SLI DELUXE mobo due to peripheral aggregates nice layout and be a little outdated soon their reasonable value.
Well all right to install the card and it begins to restart randomly.
I am using the following configuration.
Proc: AMD Athlon 64bit X2 4.2 +
Mem: Kingston DDR2 1GB 800MHz Kvr800d2n6/1g
Power: Bfg Tech 550W Real 550w V2.2 Modular Active Pfc 85%
Cooler: Cooler Evercool Buffalo
CMOS version: 5002
VGA's: Asus ATI 4770
- I put the processor under stress and see that your temperature increases significantly and immediately after the computer restarts, enter the BIOS and see that the temperature of both the processor cores are between 90 and 110 degrees ... do not know how this processor is not fried, but auditioning putting his finger on the bottom of the processor does not have the same amount of heat that is bug or motherboard ..
- I do not know WHAT I do, because I'm 80% sure that the problem is on the motherboard, as my hand ran perfectly this card processor and memories ....
- I thought about doing a CMOS downgrade to an older one, but do not want to risk it!
- I have not tried to overclock and do not know! but I configured the bios overclocking options as standard.
- Also put the configuration of the coolers performance. (aiming at higher rpms)
- I used this same processor on another motherboard, and does not have this problem.
- I'm sure the problem is on the motherboard.
I would like to know you can fix this problem in another way or just replacing the motherboard?

My contacts.
gtalk and email: [email protected]
msn: [email protected]
Any help is welcome.
Thank you all.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uhfgood*
> 
> Sorry I should have added this to my post above. It looks like the M2N-SLI Deluxe Mobo (not the m2n32) has a limited compatibility list. Unless that's just the list of compatibility from users here. I've been seeing a 965 (phenom ii x4 black) -- I'm not sure that it will run on this.


The official compatibility list that Asus publishes very is incomplete; basically all AM3 Athlon II/Phenom II CPUs work, except for Bulldozer & Thuban/Zosma CPUs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icaro Bilinski*
> 
> Recently I purchased an Asus M2N32 SLI DELUXE mobo due to peripheral aggregates nice layout and be a little outdated soon their reasonable value.
> Well all right to install the card and it begins to restart randomly.
> I am using the following configuration.
> Proc: AMD Athlon 64bit X2 4.2 +
> Mem: Kingston DDR2 1GB 800MHz Kvr800d2n6/1g
> Power: Bfg Tech 550W Real 550w V2.2 Modular Active Pfc 85%
> Cooler: Cooler Evercool Buffalo
> CMOS version: 5002
> VGA's: Asus ATI 4770
> - I put the processor under stress and see that your temperature increases significantly and immediately after the computer restarts, enter the BIOS and see that the temperature of both the processor cores are between 90 and 110 degrees ... do not know how this processor is not fried, but auditioning putting his finger on the bottom of the processor does not have the same amount of heat that is bug or motherboard ..
> - I do not know WHAT I do, because I'm 80% sure that the problem is on the motherboard, as my hand ran perfectly this card processor and memories ....
> - I thought about doing a CMOS downgrade to an older one, but do not want to risk it!
> - I have not tried to overclock and do not know! but I configured the bios overclocking options as standard.
> - Also put the configuration of the coolers performance. (aiming at higher rpms)
> - I used this same processor on another motherboard, and does not have this problem.
> - I'm sure the problem is on the motherboard.
> I would like to know you can fix this problem in another way or just replacing the motherboard?
> My contacts.
> gtalk and email: [email protected]
> msn: [email protected]
> Any help is welcome.
> Thank you all.


Make sure your CPU cooler is mounted 100% correctly & check how high the voltage for the CPU is.


----------



## marco182

Hi guys









I have m2n-sli motherboard with a Athlon 64 X2 6000+ (this is a screen)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I want to change the processor because it is very slow with the new game available...

I search for a Phenom II X4 945 step C3 but i don't find very much and the price is much for me (200EUR)

So i search for a Athlon II X4 640 with a price of 100EUR but...

Are there other processor 100% compatible with this motherboard??

I know there are many processor not in the official supported list but they work..

Can anyone help me? Budget 100/150 EUR

Sorry for my poor english..


----------



## gr8sho

Your English is fine.

Please take a few minutes and read the past 3 pages of the forum. Specifically look for user Fossil who has a board similar to yours. Right above your post there is a very succinct summary of what's truly supported. Phenom II X4 is the highest performing multi-core you can put on this board.

On some of the boards, there was always a noted concern about the wattage rating of the CPU. For instance on an M2N32 top of the line board, 125W was the max you could use in that one. But lower grade boards could only do 95W i believe.

However, it seems that even for M2N board, several are using the 125W part. Caveat Emptor.


----------



## Icaro Bilinski

The cooler is correct, since the voltages are in default on the motherboard, I did not overclock ....
I need more specific help for that which heats is the same chipset ...
tnx...


----------



## gr8sho

What tool are you using to check temps? Do you have another heatsink handy, perhaps the original that came with CPU?

I assume the heatsink mounts are undamaged. If the heatsink is properly applied with proper interface paste, temps should hover around 70C IIRC with good case cooling.


----------



## Uhfgood

Although I haven't changed any hardware, upgrading from the factory installed bios to 5001 has a little odd artifact, where when I shut down (and indeed the power strip it's on for a total power off), and then later (after an hour or two) turn everything on Windows reports a startup error and asks if I want to run startup repair. If I run startup repair it isn't able to "fix" anything and just shuts off. Afterwards I can start it normally. Also if I am presented with this menu (run startup repair or start windows normally) I can just start windows normally.

The only thing I've done is updated my bios. So it's related to that. But my computer seems to be running fine.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm not quite so knowledgeable on the M2N board. IIRC, there were some posts recently that the M2N doesn't have as robust a power distribution system as the M2N32, so it's possible your Vcore may not be sustainable at the higher voltage under load.


Whether it be a sensor issue, poor power distribution or what all I know is the readings have always been off with just about every program I have ever used for as long as I've had this motherboard(4+ years now). Vcore, 3.3, 12v, etc are always "wrong" according to programs except for Everest Ultimate. But regardless of this my system is stable. When I first got the 965 I ran 12 hour stable with prime95 no issues. I've done the same with ITB on 5+ passes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Your English is fine.
> Please take a few minutes and read the past 3 pages of the forum. Specifically look for user Fossil who has a board similar to yours. Right above your post there is a very succinct summary of what's truly supported. Phenom II X4 is the highest performing multi-core you can put on this board.
> On some of the boards, there was always a noted concern about the wattage rating of the CPU. For instance on an M2N32 top of the line board, 125W was the max you could use in that one. But lower grade boards could only do 95W i believe.
> However, it seems that even for M2N board, several are using the 125W part. Caveat Emptor.


Just wanted to mention that 965 is the highest I think anyone has "tried". I've been curious to see what would happen if I plopped a 970/980 in just because I've not heard anyone attempt it, but I will probably never get around to it.

People have always tried telling me that this is a 95W board but ASUS clearly states otherwise. I've pumped over 1.45v into my older 940 and had it running [email protected] 24/7 for months so I know the board can handle it. More surprisingly going on 4+ years now and the only problem I've had is the Ethernet ports crapping out.


----------



## gr8sho

That's really good to know. Hopefully you will be able to keep coaching people too.

When you had the Vcore jacked up to 1.45V, do you recall how much voltage droop you observed?

About the higher 900 series CPUs, I see no reason they wouldn't work any differently than the 965.

I hope that Piledriver will deliver a good boost over Phenom II X6. Otherwise my next chip might be a good 6-core Zosma.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uhfgood*
> 
> Although I haven't changed any hardware, upgrading from the factory installed bios to 5001 has a little odd artifact, where when I shut down (and indeed the power strip it's on for a total power off), and then later (after an hour or two) turn everything on Windows reports a startup error and asks if I want to run startup repair. If I run startup repair it isn't able to "fix" anything and just shuts off. Afterwards I can start it normally. Also if I am presented with this menu (run startup repair or start windows normally) I can just start windows normally.
> The only thing I've done is updated my bios. So it's related to that. But my computer seems to be running fine.


I would be concerned if Windows thinks it needs to be fixed. Make sure its shutting down correctly. I would also suggest not letting it try to fix itself as I've seen that make things so much worse that a full restore was needed.

I seriously doubt the BIOS upgrade caused that problem. But, did you clear the CMOS after you flashed the BIOS? This a very important step.


----------



## Icaro Bilinski

gr8sho -
So my cooler is better than the original. I have made a point in the bios and the temperature is increased from time to time .... after restarting put his finger on the base of the sink and it's cold ... compensation in the chipset heatsink is too hot .... and is not consistent with the temperature shown in the BIOS ....


----------



## gr8sho

Can you please spend some time to get your system specs to show in your sig? Also, please download Coretemp and tell us what temps that is reporting when running under load. AMD processors should NOT be running at 90C.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I hope that Piledriver will deliver a good boost over Phenom II X6. Otherwise my next chip might be a good 6-core Zosma.


i jumped ship to a 960T Zosma 3.0GHz. i have it at 4.0ghz with only 1.375v. a lot of people have had them unlock to 5 and 6 core cpu's. i jumped into my sig rig and have the m2n-sli in the wife's computer now running the [email protected] 1.350v. sense i went to my new rig i have noticed a lot of difference. everything seems to be way faster. i don't know if it is the ddr3-1366 instead of ddr2 or what, but man it has been a massive difference, even my games play way better...


----------



## Icaro Bilinski

gr8sho - Ok, I'll do it! but I think these shutdowns are due to the temperature of the chipset! sent more details soon!


----------



## Uhfgood

gr8sho - I haven't actually cleared out my cmos myself. Do you mean actually messing with jumpers on board or just resetting the bios settings to their defaults?

I thought it mentioned something about clearing it when I first started up after the bios had been updated.

Also it doesn't appear to give me this error when I simply shut down (meaning the power strip everything is plugged into including an external hard drive, is still on.)

It only does this after I switch off the power strip. Also an odd note about when I upgraded to windows 7, my keyboard lights, the light in my mouse (being an optical mouse) remain lit when the computer is shut down. So there's definitely some weird stuff going on.

I'm going to try a normal shut down, and instead of hitting the power strip button, I'm going to turn off the external hard drive as well to see if that does anything as far as windows startup problems.

BTW, I tried letting windows fix the "start up errors" -- but it said it couldn't and just promptly shut down my computer. The nice thing is if I tell it to go ahead and start windows normally, it does.


----------



## Uhfgood

Curious, been trying to find a cpu that was here at Frys since that's practically out my front door. The only quad core is a 960 (which would be a 960T which I'm told doesn't work), and another is only a dual core (the 565 ) -- assuming you can click on those links.

I feel I might be stepping backward if I opt for the dual core. Any suggestions?


----------



## Uhfgood

Interesting thing to note: It seems to be starting up correctly now. Not sure what I did to cause that, but it's looking ok.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uhfgood*
> 
> gr8sho - I haven't actually cleared out my cmos myself. Do you mean actually messing with jumpers on board or just resetting the bios settings to their defaults?
> I thought it mentioned something about clearing it when I first started up after the bios had been updated.
> Also it doesn't appear to give me this error when I simply shut down (meaning the power strip everything is plugged into including an external hard drive, is still on.)
> It only does this after I switch off the power strip. Also an odd note about when I upgraded to windows 7, my keyboard lights, the light in my mouse (being an optical mouse) remain lit when the computer is shut down. So there's definitely some weird stuff going on.
> I'm going to try a normal shut down, and instead of hitting the power strip button, I'm going to turn off the external hard drive as well to see if that does anything as far as windows startup problems.
> BTW, I tried letting windows fix the "start up errors" -- but it said it couldn't and just promptly shut down my computer. The nice thing is if I tell it to go ahead and start windows normally, it does.


you can shut down, pull the cmos battery, pull the power plug to the power supply and wait a few min and that should clear it as well. also i see your shutting down using a power strip. i do not recommend doing this. always use the windows shutdown in the start menu. if you are simply cutting the power it will mess up your stuff on the hard drive and cause it to corrupt.

if stuff is staying on then you will have to go to the control pannel and power options and make sure it is set then when you push the power button it is actuly shutting down, and not going into hibernate, or sleep mode. if thins are staying on it sounds like thats what it is doing.


----------



## Uhfgood

I don't actually hit the power strip button until it has shut down. As far as I know it does shut down with the power button.

I took to switching the power strip off when I noticed a lot of lights were still on, so as to make sure it's completely dark in my room, I started hitting the PS button, after I had (properly) shut down.

What I'm saying is, it was giving me this error when I would shut down normally, then after making sure nothing was still on (except afore mentioned keyboard + mouse lights) I would hit the power strip button. This morning it started up normally though.

If it's working why would I want to clear the cmos?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uhfgood*
> 
> If it's working why would I want to clear the cmos?


Peace of mind knowing you followed the procedure properly after updating the BIOS. It's one less thing to worry about. And over time if you move into newer hardware like SSDs, it's important to make sure ACPI starts fresh whenever updating thing like BIOS or firmware of components.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> i jumped ship to a 960T Zosma 3.0GHz. i have it at 4.0ghz with only 1.375v. a lot of people have had them unlock to 5 and 6 core cpu's. i jumped into my sig rig and have the m2n-sli in the wife's computer now running the [email protected] 1.350v. sense i went to my new rig i have noticed a lot of difference. everything seems to be way faster. i don't know if it is the ddr3-1366 instead of ddr2 or what, but man it has been a massive difference, even my games play way better...


Hi Fryer, Long time.

Good to see your upgrade was a big step.

OTOH, my step was a bit smaller moving from the M2N32 to the C5F in terms of overall performance, at least as measured by feel and WEI. But a step it is just the same. Whereas I had virtually maxed out performance of my old system, there is still some headroom on the C5F because I intend to put the 965 under water and hopefully the FSB will make it to 3000MHz or beyond. Speculation now, but hopefully soon to be a reality. And of course if a good 8 core module becomes a reality, there should be another step, but exploitation of 8 CPUs might be tough to see in the near term from what I hear.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> That's really good to know. Hopefully you will be able to keep coaching people too.
> When you had the Vcore jacked up to 1.45V, do you recall how much voltage droop you observed?
> About the higher 900 series CPUs, I see no reason they wouldn't work any differently than the 965.
> I hope that Piledriver will deliver a good boost over Phenom II X6. Otherwise my next chip might be a good 6-core Zosma.


Ha... yeah, would be nice but I only help with the bit I know. Far more users know this stuff better than I do.

And no I don't. It's been a while since I had my PC folding on the 940. Also something interesting, the other day when I checked Everest regarding my voltages after chatting with you it actually showed my CPU voltage was 1.41v when I'm pretty sure I have it manually set to 1.35v. BIOS usually shows my voltage .01-.02 higher the more it is overclocked. Usually not starting until 1.4v.

If I could locate a 980 I'd give it a shot. 3.6ghz stock would be pretty sweet.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> If I could locate a 980 I'd give it a shot. 3.6ghz stock would be pretty sweet.


On my M2N32, the way VRM dealt with Vcore was to set the actual voltage that the sensors are probed by to a +30mV offset. This is presumably to compensates for Vdroop under full load. I happened to witness this by accident just because I had the right monitors running when I ran some stress test and happened to glance over at Vcore.

I have doubts about the 980 being that much better than the 965. If you really think your M2N can handle it, just increase the multiplier and see what happens. From your sig, your Dark Knight should be able to keep the CPU at reasonable temps even at 3.9GHz. You might even be able to hit 4.0GHz for all I know. If you have the ability on that board, and are willing to possibly sacrifice a little top-end speed, increase the base CPU frequency to 250 and back the CPU multi and HT multi down to 4X. Make sure you can feed the NB enough volts. Again, my knowledge of the M2N is limited and I don't know you have these knobs, but clearly and easily achievable on the M2N32. That's why the perceived speed difference was more subtle when I stepped up to the Crosshair V.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> On my M2N32, the way VRM dealt with Vcore was to set the actual voltage that the sensors are probed by to a +30mV offset. This is presumably to compensates for Vdroop under full load. I happened to witness this by accident just because I had the right monitors running when I ran some stress test and happened to glance over at Vcore.
> I have doubts about the 980 being that much better than the 965. If you really think your M2N can handle it, just increase the multiplier and see what happens. From your sig, your Dark Knight should be able to keep the CPU at reasonable temps even at 3.9GHz. You might even be able to hit 4.0GHz for all I know. If you have the ability on that board, and are willing to possibly sacrifice a little top-end speed, increase the base CPU frequency to 250 and back the CPU multi and HT multi down to 4X. Make sure you can feed the NB enough volts. Again, my knowledge of the M2N is limited and I don't know you have these knobs, but clearly and easily achievable on the M2N32. That's why the perceived speed difference was more subtle when I stepped up to the Crosshair V.


DK does a great job cooling my CPU and the ambients are always nice and chilly so that's not a problem. However my board is. It has never handled overclocking very well. I could never successfully get 3.7ghz stable on my old 940. I came close with 3.6ghz but was pushing 1.5v. I haven't messed with the 965 much. Just attempted a quick 3.6ghz run on stock voltage and it didn't like it so I stopped caring. Mind you i was able to run my 940 at 3.3ghz stock voltage stable, but not [email protected] stable. To get 3.4ghz truly [email protected] stable I had to push 1.45v into my 940 and this was AFTER I discovered it didn't like frequency OC's. I originally had it overclocked to 220 but had to back it down to stock with just multi OC's to get it to run [email protected] stable.

I think the limit is lack of NB control. I can only tweak one setting with NB voltages and I don't think it is a true NB voltage. But I read something in another topic the other day about NB voltages and speeds, so I may test something out as an experiment later tomorrow.


----------



## Uhfgood

Would I be able to use this - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103727 -- or is it too iffy (iffy meaning that it won't work and I'd have to send it back?)

BTW - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103935 -- It is an oem item.

I'm thinking maybe I should try the 965.


----------



## truckerguy

well the board will handle a PH II cpu and up to a 140 watt cpu so Id say its a resonbale guess it will handle the 2 cpu's your looking at but as I say its a guess as the cpu's arint on the list but that list was made before they had thos cpu's


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uhfgood*
> 
> Would I be able to use this - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103727 -- or is it too iffy (iffy meaning that it won't work and I'd have to send it back?)
> BTW - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103935 -- It is an oem item.
> I'm thinking maybe I should try the 965.


Both those CPUs should work just fine. The only difference between them, except that you will get no cooler with the OEM version, is their binning.
You should know from reading the first page of this thread you will have to manually set the correct frequency using software when system has booted.


----------



## Uhfgood

I did read it, but I'll probably have to read it again.

Here's a question that I should have asked. What is a good step up from my current :



That is not only a ph II x4, but also has more speed... (something above 2.2ghz) And that's still available. Maybe I don't need to try for something as high as the 965. (I'm not looking at the 980 because I'd rather have a cooler that comes with it rather than rigging my own cooling stuff, I only put the link to the 980 for others who wanted to find the cpu).


----------



## Uhfgood

Another I'm looking at -- the 830

I might just be better off looking for a new mobo/cpu combo.


----------



## mennelik76

hi
i need some help with overclocking my rig so here are my specs
greetz


----------



## Uhfgood

Does this look legit, 40 bucks for a 955? Google shopping gave the seller 5 star rating based on 39 reviews.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uhfgood*
> 
> Does this look legit, 40 bucks for a 955? Google shopping gave the seller 5 star rating based on 39 reviews.


That price looks too good to be true.
I would never buy from an online store with such a low rating.

Since you seem to be looking to buy a cheap CPU, I think you should ask yourself if you actually need a quad core CPU; Do you run programs or games that are performing heay multithreaded computations? If not I suggest that you look at the dual core CPUs too, particularly the dual core Phenom IIs.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uhfgood*
> 
> Does this look legit, 40 bucks for a 955? Google shopping gave the seller 5 star rating based on 39 reviews.


Looking at that link I think it's not actually a 955, but the copper heatsink AMD ships as a stock cooler. Probably just a play on the words to rip someone off.


----------



## Uhfgood

Hmm yeah looks like it's just the heat sink. Should have realized ;-)

Thanks for helping me out.

I do some stuff with video compression, and game development, so compiling and so forth. So I do a bit that is cpu dependent. As far as quad core vs dual core, I don't know if I want to take a step back. I already have a quad core cpu even if it's an older one. To go back to a dual core seems like taking a step backward.

It doesn't actually have to be the latest (that my mobo can handle) cpu though. But something that upgrades my current processor basically.

So basically my criteria is as follows -- quad core, more ghz than 2.2, phenom II -- that's about it.

So anyone else with a processor suggestion for this board?


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uhfgood*
> 
> Hmm yeah looks like it's just the heat sink. Should have realized ;-)
> Thanks for helping me out.
> I do some stuff with video compression, and game development, so compiling and so forth. So I do a bit that is cpu dependent. As far as quad core vs dual core, I don't know if I want to take a step back. I already have a quad core cpu even if it's an older one. To go back to a dual core seems like taking a step backward.
> It doesn't actually have to be the latest (that my mobo can handle) cpu though. But something that upgrades my current processor basically.
> So basically my criteria is as follows -- quad core, more ghz than 2.2, phenom II -- that's about it.
> So anyone else with a processor suggestion for this board?


If you are looking for a phenom II, your best bet would be to go with either the 955/965 but these are getting hard to find these days. I have seen the 965/970 on the egg going for about $125 depending on which board you have. Don't matter which one of these you get since you can get these up to about 3.8 or more easily. If you are doing stuff like video editing, going to dual core is a step in the wrong direction.


----------



## DrSwizz

Sharing some of my knowledge

I have now tested my Phenom II 960T with the following motherboards:

M2N-SLI Deluxe with BIOS 5001 (this BIOS seem to 100% identical to the 1901 beta 2 BIOS that the people over at www.bios-mods.com has made!).
M2N32 Premium flashed with 5002 BIOS for the M2N32 Deluxe board.
M2N32 WS Pro flashed with "1802B" modded BIOS that some polish guy who calls himself "Tomek" made and posted in the Asus support forum.

As expected, the 960T did not work with any of those motherboard & BIOS combinations.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Sharing some of my knowledge
> I have now tested my Phenom II 960T with the following motherboards:
> M2N-SLI Deluxe with BIOS 5001 (this BIOS seem to 100% identical to the 1901 beta 2 BIOS that the people over at www.bios-mods.com has made!).
> M2N32 Premium flashed with 5002 BIOS for the M2N32 Deluxe board.
> M2N32 WS Pro flashed with "1802B" modded BIOS that some polish guy who calls himself "Tomek" made and posted in the Asus support forum.
> As expected, the 960T did not work with any of those motherboard & BIOS combinations.


I'm not really surprised since they couldn't get an actual 6-core Thuban to work either.


----------



## gr8sho

Sounds like a good amount of work. Just curious, is someone claiming to have all 6 cores working on one of these M2N based boards? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Sounds like a good amount of work. Just curious, is someone claiming to have all 6 cores working on one of these M2N based boards? Thanks for sharing.


No, I don't believe so. One guy(not on OCN) was trying to make a custom BIOS for the Deluxe but had problems with the Thuban booting. Not sure what the official outcome of that was though.


----------



## earny

hello,

I'm about to have a new graphic card (nvidia GTX 580) to replace my old 8800 gtx, but since the new one is compliant with PCI xpress 2.0 and the M2N32 is PCI xpress 1.0.

I wanted to know if overclocking the PCI Xpress bus speed above 100 Mhz worth to do it, to have more bandwidtch to take more advantage of the power of the new graphic card. ?

Earny


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *earny*
> 
> hello,
> 
> I'm about to have a new graphic card (nvidia GTX 580) to replace my old 8800 gtx, but since the new one is compliant with PCI xpress 2.0 and the M2N32 is PCI xpress 1.0.
> 
> I wanted to know if overclocking the PCI Xpress bus speed above 100 Mhz worth to do it, to have more bandwidtch to take more advantage of the power of the new graphic card. ?
> 
> Earny


OCing the PCI Xpress bus speed above 100 Mhz is not recommended,it can cause instability.

It will run fine at pci-e 1.0.

I'd say you might have to oc the 940 to keep up with the 580 though









Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

And further to that point, we'd love to hear if you're able to run gaming programs without stifling throughput because of the CPU. I wasn't able to do this with two GTX 460s running in SLI using my 965 running at 3.9GHz. Max the CPU would get was about 70% with both GPUs running flat out.


----------



## Uhfgood

I realize this may be a bit off topic, but anyone know if phenom II compatible motherboards would also take a phenom 9500? Since the m2n-sli deluxe with a new bios supports newer processors and i'm running a phenom 9500, one might conclude that newer boards that only say they're compatible with phenom II's would also work with Phenom's (1's)


----------



## Uhfgood

I would also like to ask that with the newest bios (currently 5001 on my system) would I be able to put ddr 3 memory in my system, even though my processor is still a phenom 9500?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uhfgood*
> 
> I realize this may be a bit off topic, but anyone know if phenom II compatible motherboards would also take a phenom 9500? Since the m2n-sli deluxe with a new bios supports newer processors and i'm running a phenom 9500, one might conclude that newer boards that only say they're compatible with phenom II's would also work with Phenom's (1's)


The old AM2+ motherboards support the Phenom I CPUs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uhfgood*
> 
> I would also like to ask that with the newest bios (currently 5001 on my system) would I be able to put ddr 3 memory in my system, even though my processor is still a phenom 9500?


No, you cannot do that. Both the motherboard and the CPU lack support for DDR3.


----------



## gr8sho

But if you go with a Phenom II X4, then you CAN move later to an AM3+ board and use DDR3 at that time. That's what I did.


----------



## dalastbmills

I am curious if these boards can support the 140w TDP phenom x4, such as the 9950 black edition. Trying to set up a buddy with a low end pc for WoW and SWtOR, running SLi 8800 GTS 640.

They aren't listed on the asus website. Anyone have any luck?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills*
> 
> I am curious if these boards can support the 140w TDP phenom x4, such as the 9950 black edition. Trying to set up a buddy with a low end pc for WoW and SWtOR, running SLi 8800 GTS 640.
> They aren't listed on the asus website. Anyone have any luck?


The CPU should work, it is only the binning that separates it from other Phenom I CPUs.
I think the M2N32 boards could handle a 140W CPU given that you do not overclock it.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills*
> 
> I am curious if these boards can support the 140w TDP phenom x4, such as the 9950 black edition. Trying to set up a buddy with a low end pc for WoW and SWtOR, running SLi 8800 GTS 640.
> They aren't listed on the asus website. Anyone have any luck?


I don't believe any of the M2N boards are made to handle 140W CPU's. That's not to say some of our OC'd 125W counterparts aren't putting 140W to shame, but they aren't "officially" supported. Besides, why a Phenom I? Surely you can get your hands on a Phenom II much easier.

I stand corrected. In the validations some users have used 140W Phenom II CPU's.


----------



## truckerguy

thier is one that will do 140

http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboard-vrm-information-list


----------



## Fossil

Well the 965 I bought late last year is finally showing some promise. I haven't messed with it since I bought it but overclocking looking good so far. 3.5ghz was easily reached with 1.37v. I now have 3.6ghz stable at 1.41v. Several IBT Maximum 10xruns and 6+ hours of prime95 stable. It's funny because 1.4v almost fooled me into being stable but a 2nd go around of IBT failed at the last run and when I bumped the voltage one more notch everything felt way more snappy. From the second windows loaded, programs responded instantly, virtually no wait time for Firefox to load from the first start-up run. I was impressed. Anyways, here's the validation. I plan to keep pushing it tomorrow.

ps - Oh and only 45c load with IBT. I love this man cave downstairs in the house. Perfect environment for an OC'd rig.


----------



## truckerguy

good job


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> Well the 965 I bought late last year is finally showing some promise. I haven't messed with it since I bought it but overclocking looking good so far. 3.5ghz was easily reached with 1.37v. I now have 3.6ghz stable at 1.41v. Several IBT Maximum 10xruns and 6+ hours of prime95 stable. It's funny because 1.4v almost fooled me into being stable but a 2nd go around of IBT failed at the last run and when I bumped the voltage one more notch everything felt way more snappy. From the second windows loaded, programs responded instantly, virtually no wait time for Firefox to load from the first start-up run. I was impressed. Anyways, here's the validation. I plan to keep pushing it tomorrow.
> 
> ps - Oh and only 45c load with IBT. I love this man cave downstairs in the house. Perfect environment for an OC'd rig.


Trade off some multi for refclock and it will be even snappier.

Gyro


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Trade off some multi for refclock and it will be even snappier.
> Gyro


I have considered it but my system was never much a fan of that in the past. Right now I'm trying for 3.7ghz. ITB standard BSOD on me at 1.41v, so I bumped it to 1.43v and it ran standard fine, but just now BSOD on maximum about 4 runs in. I think I may try 212x17.5 for a 3.7ghz test. Do you think it would be good to bump the cpu/chipset HT voltage as well? It's sitting at 1.2v right now. I haven't touched it yet since I'm just messing with multi, but for all I know it's holding it back.

Also while I'm chatting about it, what 'exactly' does CPU voltage offset do? My only choice is 100mv.

EDIT: whoops, forgot to change the multi in ntune before I changed it. 18x212 booted just now. So I'm at 3.8ghz, lolz...

EDIT2: It's interesting how much ITB can tell you from the Linpack Output. The first 3.7ghz run on ITB maximum was about 102s and varied from 41-43gflops and BSOD before finishing.
Now with 17.5x212 it ran ITB maximum successfully and averaged about 93s at 43.8-44.5gflops. So it is definitely more stable. But I can't imagine it really is stable at the same voltage it BSOD on with just multi. Going to do another pass and then run prime.


----------



## Gyro

Cpu offset voltage increases by .100v (eg;1.35-1.45) what it is mostly used for is raising the upper limit of vcore.eg;1.55v-1.65v) for extreme ocing.
WARNING-decrease cpu volts by .100v before enabling offset, then adjust from there.

Gyro


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Cpu offset voltage increases by .100v (eg;1.35-1.45) what it is mostly used for is raising the upper limit of vcore.eg;1.55v-1.65v) for extreme ocing.
> WARNING-decrease cpu volts by .100v before enabling offset, then adjust from there.
> Gyro


Makes sense. I thought it might have helped with vdroop or something. I seem to be doing ok right now. Another pass of ITB was successfully. prime95 is stable 40 minutes in so far. Might let it go for 6 hours or so and do a 20x run of ITB JUST TO MAKE SURE.

EDIT: Hrm, well this throws me for a loop a little. I ended up stopping prime95 after close to 6 hours of stability Ran IBT for 10passes 2 more times and all is well and dandy. The CPUz dips were perplexing me so I was curious to see if bumping cpu/ht voltage up to 1.25v would change anything and it BSOD after 3 passes in IBT. So I changed the voltage back to 1.2v, run IBT again and it BSOD on the last pass. Now mind you it had already successfully passed maximum 3 seperate times + prime95 for 5 hours.

So I bumped the voltage to 1.45v and IBT errored this time instead of BSOD. Blargh. Felt like I was so close with 1.437v and now I feel like I'm not close.

EDIT2: Well now this is getting stupid. I've tried variations of cpu/multi in every way possible for 3.7ghz and it has pretty much been BSOD. Anytime I test at 1.46v it seems to just BSOD pretty quickly. I though 218 x 17 @ 1.45v with a bump in cpu/ht volt was going to be the magic number but it BSOD when I multitasked with IBT running. I'm beginning to think I'm at a wall even though I can boot into 3.8ghz fine (btw which I tried stressing for the hell of it at 212 x 18. Did standard IBT and it BSOD within a minute, lol.)

Need advice on what to mess with. Heck i wonder if my 3.6ghz is even stable now with all the loops I have been thrown today.

Right now 212 x 17.5 @ 1.45v looked to be the most promising. If I swap it around and go 218 x 17 should I change any other voltage settings? Or drop the divider on my RAM? I was thinking maybe it needs a downclock to 667 but RAM tweaks still throw me for a loop when overclocking. Mind you these are 1066 sticks so they can handle the speeds, my board is another story.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

If you're OC'ing via ref clock, I would try using Phenom MSR tweaker. I found this to be much better when i was overclocking my system versus Ntools because every time I would try a new setting, BSOD and more BSOD's. Once I disabled Ntools, I found that i was able to run the same settings in Ntools but at a much lower voltage. I basically do my ref clock though the BIOS and set my multipliers with MSR Tweaker. I found Ntools to be very frustrating when OC on this board.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> If you're OC'ing via ref clock, I would try using Phenom MSR tweaker. I found this to be much better when i was overclocking my system versus Ntools because every time I would try a new setting, BSOD and more BSOD's. Once I disabled Ntools, I found that i was able to run the same settings in Ntools but at a much lower voltage. I basically do my ref clock though the BIOS and set my multipliers with MSR Tweaker. I found Ntools to be very frustrating when OC on this board.


Hmm, I didn't actually start tweaking my refclock until shooting for 3.7ghz, then for some reason I thought I would "set it" in ntune as well. Even though my PC recognized the refclock change from BIOS it didn't need to be set in ntune. I just manually changed it as well. You don't think this could have caused all the instability do you? I be mad if so


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey fossil... Good job so far w/all your attempts.









Have you ran any memtest in bewtween settings out side of the OS to make sure the system is good w/your ram settings? I see that you are running DDR400 at 5-5-5-15. I normally run that at 4-4-4-12-1T or 2T if all 4 ram slots are occupied to get tighter/snappier system response times.







I have not fooled w/any of my M2N32-SLI Deluxe boards in a while but I have to concur that changing the FSB and running your ram at a higher spd w/the CPU multi lower to achieve higher CPU clocks is the way I always achieved better results.









I'd like to allow my self a minute to reflect,...... Not all CPU's & Ram Combo's in addition to Mobo's Set ups and Bios settings will allow one to obtain better clock for clock stable settings but one can never rest until fully satified w/the final outcomes achieved










Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> Hmm, I didn't actually start tweaking my refclock until shooting for 3.7ghz, then for some reason I thought I would "set it" in ntune as well. Even though my PC recognized the refclock change from BIOS it didn't need to be set in ntune. I just manually changed it as well. You don't think this could have caused all the instability do you? I be mad if so


Reading your posts are bring back not-so-fond memories of my initial attempts to OC the M2N32. Not sot sure how much different the vanilla M2N is though.

NVT was never a good experience for me for OC attempts in agreement with AK. A combination of BIOS and PMT eventually was the sweet spot, but it took a long time to get there for me.

I think Gyro already mentioned, but if you can with that board, drop HT multi down to 4X and push CPU Frequency up to 250 and see if that posts, you will achieve another form of OC that will be more directly observable than just a number.. You may need to drop DRAM speed to 667 too and hold memory timings fixed. Use a safe CPU multi of 14.5x or 15 initially. If the board has a NB voltage adjustment, push it up to about 1.3V,

In pretty much all my OC attempts, I never had to push Vcore over 1.4V. So the fact that you're so much higher makes me wonder if the VRM is that much different to that you have to increase Vcore substantially higher to compensate for Vdroop. Again, no experience with the M2N board here.


----------



## Fossil

Thanks for the replies and advice, fellas. I ran stressers on 3.6ghz all day while at work to verify stability of it and it is good to go. The only thing I honestly have not done with 3.7ghz yet is just bump the multi up. I went with the advice earlier to try and tweak refclock so I'm going to see if that was my problem. My board never liked it in the past so I'm hoping I am just tweaking the wrong things. But first thing is first, multi!

EDIT: Can someone educate me on MSR Tweaker? I've read the website but the P-states aren't explained very well. It seems P0 is the most common for overclocking, yet it has the lowest CPU/NB VID? They're both set at 1.05v. I know CPU VID isn't the current voltage, but how can I tell for NB? I have no way of tweaking NB at all in the BIOS. A higher refclock overclocks NB though, I know that much.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

You can change the VID I have them set to at the vaules I have them in the BIOS

Here's a small guide that someone in the club wrote up on MSR Tweaker.

http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/9690#post_16083715


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> You can change the VID I have them set to at the vaules I have them in the BIOS
> Here's a small guide that someone in the club wrote up on MSR Tweaker.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/9690#post_16083715


Good read, thanks for the link.

Update: I tried 200 x 18.5 @ 1.45v for 3.7ghz and ran IBT maximum 30 runs stable. Gonna go with it today and then run prime95 tomorrow while I am at work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Hey fossil... Good job so far w/all your attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ran any memtest in bewtween settings out side of the OS to make sure the system is good w/your ram settings? I see that you are running DDR400 at 5-5-5-15. I normally run that at 4-4-4-12-1T or 2T if all 4 ram slots are occupied to get tighter/snappier system response times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not fooled w/any of my M2N32-SLI Deluxe boards in a while but I have to concur that changing the FSB and running your ram at a higher spd w/the CPU multi lower to achieve higher CPU clocks is the way I always achieved better results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to allow my self a minute to reflect,...... Not all CPU's & Ram Combo's in addition to Mobo's Set ups and Bios settings will allow one to obtain better clock for clock stable settings but one can never rest until fully satified w/the final outcomes achieved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck,
> N2G


Hey N2, can you elaborate more on RAM timings? That is something I've never had the guts to tinker with as well as never understood very well. If I do try and lower the timings should I do one setting at a time and test for stability?

You mention the M2N32 board, which I know have a better track history of overclocking which I think the 6phase VRM helps out compared to 4phase on my M2N-SLI. I mean heck, just look at the validation list on the first post.


----------



## N2Gaming

I'll attach an image that will help me explain the best I can. I'm not the greatest at explaing ram settings but I'll do my best and give it a shot.









If you look at the image w/the red circle around it you can see to the right of the circle the ram timings I speak of w/the red lines to the right of them. Now if you look the the left of those timings you will see 2-4 letter names for each timing. (CL), (tRCD), (tRP), (tRAS) and finally (CR) the Comand Rate of either 1T or 2T. I'd set the CR at 2 for now and set the other 4 to a static setting in the bios as well. If you are only running 2 sticks of ram then you should be able to get away w/1T CR.

To answer about how to set the timings prior to running the test it's all personal preference and how much time you really have and or are willing to spend tinking on things in the bios. I always shoot for the stars right out of the gate and then relax or loosen my timings if & when they fail tests.







I'm too impatient to spend a lot of time getting any system dialed in by sqweezing every last inch out of it to get it as fast it can possibly be.









A word of caution before doing to much tinkering in the bios. If your board has a way to save your bios setting from w/in the bios then get familiar w/how to use it because you don't want to have to redo all your bios settings every time the system won't boot from having non compatible ram settings









Another thing you can see in the image w/the red circle is the NB Frequency. My system is set to run at 2400MHz. It's not much but I'm 100% stable at that speed and I know I'm not pushing my System to hard w/the NB Freq running at that set spd.







Any way the reason I'm pointing this out to you is because when you increas your FSB you should notice an increase in the NB Frequency as well and this should give your system another performance boost in the right direction as far as snappier at the KB level.

I hope this helps a little.

Good Luck,

N2G

Edit: I forgot to mention it but GR8T did it for me. You will most likely need to lower the speed of your ram in the bios before changing your FSB too hight. FSB will affect the RAM speed in addtion to the CPU clock speed and the HT Frequency of the NB in the CPU. Finding the sweet spot for your system to really shine comes from finding the best obtainable over all stable FSB, RAM, CPU, NB speeds. It's a labor of love LOL.

My Mem Settings..jpg 486k .jpg file


----------



## johndopeyman

Hi,

I just joined the club. Slightly overclocked my XFX Radeon HD 5770, stock CPU.

Thanks for this thread.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johndopeyman*
> 
> Hi,
> I just joined the club. Slightly overclocked my XFX Radeon HD 5770, stock CPU.
> Thanks for this thread.


Welcome to OCN


----------



## Fossil

Hrm, well last I reported 3.7ghz ran IBT 30-runs stable at 1.45v. But for some reason it BSOD with prime95. So I bumped the voltage to 1.46v last night and let it run over night and woke up to the PC rebooted(aka another BSOD). Runs IBT fine but not prime95? This seems backwards and possibly a different problem than voltage.


----------



## N2Gaming

fossil if your not going to report that you tried any thing we taught you then put your head back in the sand









How does one earn two flames w/o knowing how to tune a system any way


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> fossil if your not going to report that you tried any thing we taught you then put your head back in the sand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does one earn two flames w/o knowing how to tune a system any way


I did say I was going to test multi before going down the long road of messing with FSB, did I not?









This is going to be a very long drawn out process. I don't exactly have time to do this every day.


----------



## Carmageddon

Guys, I have a problem with my old and loyal M2N32SLI Deluxe board.
It could be the end of it if we cant figure out a workaround









Recently I had trouble with the green Audio jack, sometimes it would not recognize the headphones connected to it until I moved the jack a little.

Now, its totally dead - it recognizes it, but there is no sound at all... I tried a few different headphones, and all are silent...

Any ideas how to work around this problem? or should I start looking for a new PC this time?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carmageddon*
> 
> Guys, I have a problem with my old and loyal M2N32SLI Deluxe board.
> It could be the end of it if we cant figure out a workaround
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently I had trouble with the green Audio jack, sometimes it would not recognize the headphones connected to it until I moved the jack a little.
> 
> Now, its totally dead - it recognizes it, but there is no sound at all... I tried a few different headphones, and all are silent...
> 
> Any ideas how to work around this problem? or should I start looking for a new PC this time?


One of my M2N32's is like that.

No sense ditching a good board, just get a pci/pci-e sound card.

Gyro


----------



## knichiknichi

Hi there,

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone on this forum.

I was able to get a phenom 965 chip into my m2n32-sli deluxe working with the correct clocks/multipliers with only a bit of effort. Replaced an old 5600+ chip and am pretty happy with it so far.

Cheers to you all.

PS. Any suggestions for video cards? Looking at either a 550ti or maybe spending a bit more on a 6850. Should I stay with the nvidia in case i try to do an sli config later? i figure by then, i might have to retire the board anyways, so a 6850 might not be a bad idea.

Anyways, thanks again!
knichi


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knichiknichi*
> 
> Hi there,
> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone on this forum.
> I was able to get a phenom 965 chip into my m2n32-sli deluxe working with the correct clocks/multipliers with only a bit of effort. Replaced an old 5600+ chip and am pretty happy with it so far.
> Cheers to you all.
> PS. Any suggestions for video cards? Looking at either a 550ti or maybe spending a bit more on a 6850. Should I stay with the nvidia in case i try to do an sli config later? i figure by then, i might have to retire the board anyways, so a 6850 might not be a bad idea.
> Anyways, thanks again!
> knichi


Grats on getting it up and runing with the 965. If running SLI is important to you, you should stick with nvidia. I am more if a believer of buying the best preforming single card that you afford but then worry about scaling them later.

Good Luck
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> One of my M2N32's is like that.
> No sense ditching a good board, just get a pci/pci-e sound card.
> Gyro


This


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knichiknichi*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone on this forum.
> 
> I was able to get a phenom 965 chip into my m2n32-sli deluxe working with the correct clocks/multipliers with only a bit of effort. Replaced an old 5600+ chip and am pretty happy with it so far.
> 
> Cheers to you all.
> 
> PS. Any suggestions for video cards? Looking at either a 550ti or maybe spending a bit more on a 6850. Should I stay with the nvidia in case i try to do an sli config later? i figure by then, i might have to retire the board anyways, so a 6850 might not be a bad idea.
> 
> Anyways, thanks again!
> knichi


Yes,good job.
Are you using nvtools or PMT for the 965?
If you are running nvidia now best to stick to it, nvtools sometimes doesn't play nice with ATI cards/drivers,PMT has no such problem though.
560ti would be a good match for the 965 or a pair of 460 1gb's.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## jk86racing

Good Evening All,

Its been a few months since I got my system back together. Its been running fine and I have been doing some tweaking as I can find some time. I did have a problem pop up the other day. Sometimes when I restart or just randomly I will see very thin vertical lines all the way across the screen. I was wondering, since I saw this before my last video card died, and I am seeing it on this new card, could it be the motherboard giving up? The lines will stay, they will affect some colors; for example this box that I'm typing in is slightly green right now. Strange thing is it might go away after a restart or just on its own. Seems rather random. Any ideas?


----------



## N2Gaming

jk86 do you know if the vga cable is loose? How about any lint/dust build up on the GPU? If all the plugs are good on the PC and monitor and no dust exists on your GPU I would look into testing either the monitor on another pc or testing the pc on another monitor to rule out one or the other and then trouble shoot from there.

Fossile I was just bustin your balls as I thought you could hang with it. I did get a rise out of you but shrug it off and roll with it Bro.







If I did not like you I'd not reply to your post at all









Seriously you will get more performance out of the FSB speeds than you will out of CPU clock Multies.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> This is going to be a very long drawn out process. I don't exactly have time to do this every day.


I have a M2N32 SLI Deluxe set up that I can play with in an attempt to give you easy settings to get you going if that will help any. I have 2x1GB OCZ DDR2-800 or Corsair 2x2GB DDR2-1066 to play with just to dial my system in as close to yours as possible. Let me know if you need help tuning the settings beyond what was already discussed and I'll be more than happy to assist as I'm sure others will be as well.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Yes,good job.
> Are you using nvtools or PMT for the 965?
> If you are running nvidia now best to stick to it, nvtools sometimes doesn't play nice with ATI cards/drivers,PMT has no such problem though.
> 560ti would be a good match for the 965 or a pair of 460 1gb's.
> Good luck
> Gyro


The latter was the route I chose, and I am very happy with the results. SLI is GR8. Plus, the newer Asus boards like the Crosshair V Formula support Nvidia SLI. I haven't done the cost performance analysis though to say a single card solution isn't better. With SLI, you get the doubling effect of cuda cores which has a very positive affect on PC gaming performance.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Fossile I was just bustin your balls as I thought you could hang with it. I did get a rise out of you but shrug it off and roll with it Bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I did not like you I'd not reply to your post at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously you will get more performance out of the FSB speeds than you will out of CPU clock Multies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a M2N32 SLI Deluxe set up that I can play with in an attempt to give you easy settings to get you going if that will help any. I have 2x1GB OCZ DDR2-800 or Corsair 2x2GB DDR2-1066 to play with just to dial my system in as close to yours as possible. Let me know if you need help tuning the settings beyond what was already discussed and I'll be more than happy to assist as I'm sure others will be as well.


lol, we are cool. I can take the heat.









I appreciate your offer but I think the M2N32 is too different to really give me settings to run with. I know they have different VRM/phase setups which I believe is the main reason more people have better success overclocking their CPU's.

I'll make time this week when I hit the sack/during work to run some tests. My board has never liked FSB OC in the past so I hope it can play nice even with a mild 3.6ghz with 250x14.5.

EDIT: rut ro, these OC stress tests may have to wait. I got my beta invite for PSO2. Crunch time all week!


----------



## rusky1

This is a long shot but is anyone using the m2n32-sli wireless with BackTrack via VMWare?

My wired connection is recognized without a problem but the wireless connection returns with a "Could not connect device: Driver Error"

I've tried using NAT and Bridged mode w/physical connection replication and neither would allow me to connect with my wireless card.


----------



## ozlay

i haz the 32 deluxe and having alot of issues overclocking a 6000+ tryed almost everything to get it to atleast 3.2ghz but cant seem to do it im thinking i have a bad chip or a bad bios anyone else on here overclock the 6000+ windsor and could tell me what settings they used and also what bios is the best to use for overclocking cuz im using the 5002 bios will post pics when i can

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2346970


----------



## huffe

Thanks a bunch for this thread, guys!

I successfully loaded an 965 a couple of days ago (going to validate) thanks to this great thread.

I've got a question though; occasionally when the comp is booting, it's reading the CPU just fine, but it seems to halt (it just stops the boot process) on reading the memory. I have four sticks inserted, a total of 6GB (667Mhz), unganged. The only thing that works to get past that stage and on to the HDDs, is to take out the power cord and reboot.

Is this a common problem? Some some settings i should know about in the BIOS regarding the RAM?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> i haz the 32 deluxe and having alot of issues overclocking a 6000+ tryed almost everything to get it to atleast 3.2ghz but cant seem to do it im thinking i have a bad chip or a bad bios anyone else on here overclock the 6000+ windsor and could tell me what settings they used and also what bios is the best to use for overclocking cuz im using the 5002 bios will post pics when i can
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2346970


1.36V seems a bit low if you want to OC your CPU further. Try increasing the voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huffe*
> 
> Thanks a bunch for this thread, guys!
> I successfully loaded an 965 a couple of days ago (going to validate) thanks to this great thread.
> I've got a question though; occasionally when the comp is booting, it's reading the CPU just fine, but it seems to halt (it just stops the boot process) on reading the memory. I have four sticks inserted, a total of 6GB (667Mhz), unganged. The only thing that works to get past that stage and on to the HDDs, is to take out the power cord and reboot.
> Is this a common problem? Some some settings i should know about in the BIOS regarding the RAM?


It might be that the IMC that is struggling a bit because you use four memory sticks.
You could try the increasing the voltage to the memory a bit to see if that helps. If you have a M2N32 board you can adjust the "clock ckew" option in the BIOS as well.
You should be aware these boards does sometimes have a tendency to have difficulties cold booting.


----------



## Enoyes12

Wanting to know the best place to order a bios chip. Im not sure if thats the problem or not. But its a lot cheaper than buying a new board. I picked up an m2n32sli deluxe in a bulk buy and can't get it to post. Board powers on like it should but no post. I have tried 3 different PSs, different ram, single sticks tried in each slot, board stripped down to just CPU and ram, tried with a phenom 9500 and a sempron, I've reset the CMOS , replaced cmos battery, Im getting no beeps or post. Any ideas of what to try next or is the board dead?


----------



## huffe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> It might be that the IMC that is struggling a bit because you use four memory sticks.
> You could try the increasing the voltage to the memory a bit to see if that helps. If you have a M2N32 board you can adjust the "clock ckew" option in the BIOS as well.
> You should be aware these boards does sometimes have a tendency to have difficulties cold booting.


Thanks, I'll check it out.

Btw, now all of a sudden windows shows cpu as 803Mhz, but CPU-Z and Core Temp reports 3,4Ghz for all the four cores. What can cause this to suddenly happen?


----------



## Fossil

Does anyone have experience with SSD's on the M2N-SLI Deluxe? I am really considering getting one of the newer SSD Cache Drives to act as a speed boost for the most active programs on my HDD. I found some posts back in this topic that a few of you have had SSD's that worked fine. But is there anything I need to know about installing an SSD Cache? This board is so old I don't really know what it is capable of in this department of hardware.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> Does anyone have experience with SSD's on the M2N-SLI Deluxe? I am really considering getting one of the newer SSD Cache Drives to act as a speed boost for the most active programs on my HDD. I found some posts back in this topic that a few of you have had SSD's that worked fine. But is there anything I need to know about installing an SSD Cache? This board is so old I don't really know what it is capable of in this department of hardware.


I have used older Sandforce (SF-1200) based SSD with my M2N32 boards without issues. However I remember that gr8sho had some issues with his SSD (I think it is SF-2200 based).

The nvidia SATA controllers does not support AHCI and thus not "trim" either. The M2N-SLI Deluxe does have a secondary SATA controller that does support AHCI. I don't know how good that controller is though; if you are unlucky it uses the PCI bus which limits your max data transfer speeds.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> 1.36V seems a bit low if you want to OC your CPU further. Try increasing the voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> oh I forgot to say i have it under volted cuz i didnt have it overclocked and when i go to overclock i turn it up to about 1.475 and also tryed 1.5 which should be to much but cant get it to run at 220fsb with 15x multiplier it runs but will not boot and at 116 fsb i runs but isnt prime stable also tryed 14x multiplier and when i go to set it to 230 fsb it resets the multiplier to 15x and cant boot at that speed also tryed 12x and got it to run with a 270fsb but didnt boot i thinking i need to increase north and south volts and was wondering if you could tell me a good place to find a tutorial on how to do this i have never mess around with them and dont know where to start
Click to expand...


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> 1.36V seems a bit low if you want to OC your CPU further. Try increasing the voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> oh I forgot to say i have it under volted cuz i didnt have it overclocked and when i go to overclock i turn it up to about 1.475 and also tryed 1.5 which should be to much but cant get it to run at 220fsb with 15x multiplier it runs but will not boot and at 116 fsb i runs but isnt prime stable also tryed 14x multiplier and when i go to set it to 230 fsb it resets the multiplier to 15x and cant boot at that speed also tryed 12x and got it to run with a 270fsb but didnt boot i thinking i need to increase north and south volts and was wondering if you could tell me a good place to find a tutorial on how to do this i have never mess around with them and dont know where to start
Click to expand...

Good luck pushing that Windsor much higher. They were horrible overclockers. A 5000BE or a Kuma CPU would be much better at getting the results you are looking for.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> Does anyone have experience with SSD's on the M2N-SLI Deluxe? I am really considering getting one of the newer SSD Cache Drives to act as a speed boost for the most active programs on my HDD. I found some posts back in this topic that a few of you have had SSD's that worked fine. But is there anything I need to know about installing an SSD Cache? This board is so old I don't really know what it is capable of in this department of hardware.


I don't know much about caching but most ppl tend to put their most important programs, OS, and which ever games they are playing on the SSD. The SSD's that I have seen working on this board would be the SF-2xxx/1xxx drives if you have the right firmware, Intel 320 series SSD, and the Crucial M4.

Running a Intel 320 series SSD which is a older SATA2 model which is based on a updated controller that's used in the X-25M which been working just fine for me for the last 11 months. As said before, our boards do not support AHCI coming off the Nforce SATA controller with the exception of the M2N-SLI deluxe which has 1 marvell port which does but is not fully supported.

With all that said, the SSD is by far one of the best upgrades I have made within the last year and don't let the whole lack of AHCI/TRIM scare you off from one. I have been running a test for the last 6 months on my board by not running the Intel SSD toolbox which is basically Intel's version of TRIM Most of the newer drives have their own internal garbage collection. I have noticed about a 20 point drop in my AS-SSD bench scores since i stopped using the SSD toolbox which is not bad but it confirms that the Nforce controller does not pass windows 7 TRIM command properly. The degrade in performance is happening much slower then i first thought. ( I can't feel the diffrence)

If you decide to get one, make sure you flash to the latest firmware since some drives like the M4 will run below SATA2 speeds and firmware also fixes any other serious issues with the drive. Might want to check out this guide as well http://www.overclock.net/t/1179518/seans-ssd-buyers-guide-information-thread


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> 1.36V seems a bit low if you want to OC your CPU further. Try increasing the voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> oh I forgot to say i have it under volted cuz i didnt have it overclocked and when i go to overclock i turn it up to about 1.475 and also tryed 1.5 which should be to much but cant get it to run at 220fsb with 15x multiplier it runs but will not boot and at 116 fsb i runs but isnt prime stable also tryed 14x multiplier and when i go to set it to 230 fsb it resets the multiplier to 15x and cant boot at that speed also tryed 12x and got it to run with a 270fsb but didnt boot i thinking i need to increase north and south volts and was wondering if you could tell me a good place to find a tutorial on how to do this i have never mess around with them and dont know where to start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not need to increase the voltages to the north & south bridges.
> It is either the CPU or the memory that holds back your overclocking.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> I don't know much about caching but most ppl tend to put their most important programs, OS, and which ever games they are playing on the SSD. The SSD's that I have seen working on this board would be the SF-2xxx/1xxx drives if you have the right firmware, Intel 320 series SSD, and the Crucial M4.
> Running a Intel 320 series SSD which is a older SATA2 model which is based on a updated controller that's used in the X-25M which been working just fine for me for the last 11 months. As said before, our boards do not support AHCI coming off the Nforce SATA controller with the exception of the M2N-SLI deluxe which has 1 marvell port which does but is not fully supported.
> With all that said, the SSD is by far one of the best upgrades I have made within the last year and don't let the whole lack of AHCI/TRIM scare you off from one. I have been running a test for the last 6 months on my board by not running the Intel SSD toolbox which is basically Intel's version of TRIM Most of the newer drives have their own internal garbage collection. I have noticed about a 20 point drop in my AS-SSD bench scores since i stopped using the SSD toolbox which is not bad but it confirms that the Nforce controller does not pass windows 7 TRIM command properly. The degrade in performance is happening much slower then i first thought. ( I can't feel the diffrence)
> If you decide to get one, make sure you flash to the latest firmware since some drives like the M4 will run below SATA2 speeds and firmware also fixes any other serious issues with the drive. Might want to check out this guide as well http://www.overclock.net/t/1179518/seans-ssd-buyers-guide-information-thread


Thank you your post was very informative. I glanced at that topic the other night which helped out a little as well. My reason for wanting to use a Cache drive instead of an SSD replacement is the whole splitting the OS/programs, etc. It's this nagging I have for wanting to keep everything on one drive so I figured a Cache drive would be a better solution.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> Does anyone have experience with SSD's on the M2N-SLI Deluxe? I am really considering getting one of the newer SSD Cache Drives to act as a speed boost for the most active programs on my HDD. I found some posts back in this topic that a few of you have had SSD's that worked fine. But is there anything I need to know about installing an SSD Cache? This board is so old I don't really know what it is capable of in this department of hardware.


Can you say a bit more about why you want to use an SSD as a data and application cache rather than a straight boot drive? Being able to boot off of an SSD is a major advantage in terms of performance and how you will feel about your system.

_I missed your last reply on this topic which explains your position. The odd thing about that logic is by using a cache, you're still having to deal with separation across physical drives, even if the cache manages that for you._ Having lived with the separation of data now for some time since making the transition to SSD, I am not in the least concerned about this situation. I have far too much data to fit on one physical drive anyway, and the thought of that one boot device failing and losing data makes my skin crawl. Separation here is a good thing.

And speaking of SSDs, one of the things I regretted most about my M2N32 rig was not using a Raid-0 drive config. I will now finally be making that step with dual 120GB Vertex-3 drives later this week.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Can you say a bit more about why you want to use an SSD as a data and application cache rather than a straight boot drive? Being able to boot off of an SSD is a major advantage in terms of performance and how you will feel about your system.
> And speaking of SSDs, one the things I regretted most about my M2N32 rig was not using a Raid-0 drive config. I will now finally be making that step with dual 120GB Vertex-3 drives later this week.


Because I do not want multiple drives to carry everything that is currently on my single HDD. I either want an SSD large enough to just move everything over too or go the SSD Cache way and just have the most used/active programs receive a speed boost that way. It's just the way I would prefer to have it setup.

I've checked out several reviews on Cache drives and tbh they really don't seem to be that far behind just having a true SSD as the storage device.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> Because I do not want multiple drives to carry everything that is currently on my single HDD. I either want an SSD large enough to just move everything over too or go the SSD Cache way and just have the most used/active programs receive a speed boost that way. It's just the way I would prefer to have it setup.
> I've checked out several reviews on Cache drives and tbh they really don't seem to be that far behind just having a true SSD as the storage device.


You will likely be blazing trails on such an old board. Nvidia SATA controllers have been problematic to some SSD manufacturers. If you go down this path, would love to read about your results.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> You will likely be blazing trails on such an old board. Nvidia SATA controllers have been problematic to some SSD manufacturers. If you go down this path, would love to read about your results.


I certainly plan to give it a shot.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> You do not need to increase the voltages to the north & south bridges.
> It is either the CPU or the memory that holds back your overclocking.


thanks well ill see what i can do with other cpus i have a 5000+ brisbane i also have a 4600+ and a 8400+ i was using the 8400+ for a short time but my fps was alot lower in games with that so switched back to a 6000+ which i have 3 of them


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enoyes12*
> 
> Wanting to know the best place to order a bios chip. Im not sure if thats the problem or not. But its a lot cheaper than buying a new board. I picked up an m2n32sli deluxe in a bulk buy and can't get it to post. Board powers on like it should but no post. I have tried 3 different PSs, different ram, single sticks tried in each slot, board stripped down to just CPU and ram, tried with a phenom 9500 and a sempron, I've reset the CMOS , replaced cmos battery, Im getting no beeps or post. Any ideas of what to try next or is the board dead?


You have a speaker hooked up for bios beeps, yes?
Try loading a bios on a bootable usb stick and boot with it plugged in.

Ebay has bios chips as a last resort, http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=m2n32-sli+bios+chip&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Kittencake

Well I have the M2N-E board and its not sli unfortunately , but I just bought the 955be X4 Now i've seen link that shows it does support the chip and I'm gonna have it professionally installed cause I am a fraidy cat and If it blows then its the computer guys fault, I've been kinda out of the building and computer moddign loops since the 3800+ , I've been a busy gal so bare with me if Im a bit slow on things I'm slowing building my self back up to speed on things







been doing a lot of reading


----------



## N2Gaming

Welcome to OCN and the M2N club Kittencake. It's always nice to know there are gals out there that actually try to do things for them self and know when to say when and let the burden of repairs fall into some one elses lap









I'm sure w/a little bit of research, help from the OCN community and luck you will be able to keep your M2N-E for a few more years w/o needing to upgrade


----------



## Kittencake

yeah well if it something goes wrong it won't be my fault , either that I'd do it myself I built my 6400+ from the ground up myself well worth it







I just need to do something about the hard drive situation 700 gigs isn't enough anymore


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> yeah well if it something goes wrong it won't be my fault , either that I'd do it myself I built my 6400+ from the ground up myself well worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to do something about the hard drive situation 700 gigs isn't enough anymore


Chances are that if the builder has not seen this thread (955 &up workaround on front page), he/she will not be able to get it up to speed,but will run at [email protected]
Come back after you get it installed and we'll get you set up.
Do you have an ati or nvidia gfx card?
Update the bios to 5001 also,BEFORE installing the 955!

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Kittencake

I did the bios already , well its a computer shop so I dunno what they'rll do , but as a current I have a 9800gt graphics card


----------



## Fossil

Well let's hope they install it and do not try to run the computer for some tests or else they may come to find it isn't playing too nice to boot, lol.


----------



## Kittencake

i'll have to tell em that lol it goes in on the 20th eeee im so stoked<( ^_^) >


----------



## Fossil

The 20th??? Gah that's so far away! Just watch some videos and ask questions. We could have it installed tonite!!


----------



## ozlay

well I got my 6000+ overclocked a little and the strange thing is it wouldn't boot at stock voltage so i undervolted it a little and it works now runs about 55c after 24h of prime which isnt too bad for a 6000 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2356503 thanks evey one for your help


----------



## gr8sho

I just picked up a second OCZ Vertex 3 drive to make a pair. My intentions here was to run the pair in Raid 0 config.

Are there any concerns running windows 7 in Raid 0? i know that Trim support is lacking, but GC routines in this class of SSD is enough to maintain performance. Concerns can range anywhere from stability to maintainability or what have you.

Another question comes in the form of being able to restore a non-Raid backup image to a Raid 0 array. Can this be easily done? I like the idea of doing this if possible to avoid the hassles of having to piece iTunes back together in particular. Otherwise I can always just secure erase the drives and start fresh, and go through the long tedious process of reconstruction.

If I can make this work, i'll gladly post my ATTO benchies.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I just picked up a second OCZ Vertex 3 drive to make a pair. My intentions here was to run the pair in Raid 0 config.
> Are there any concerns running windows 7 in Raid 0? i know that Trim support is lacking, but GC routines in this class of SSD is enough to maintain performance. Concerns can range anywhere from stability to maintainability or what have you.
> Another question comes in the form of being able to restore a non-Raid backup image to a Raid 0 array. Can this be easily done? I like the idea of doing this if possible to avoid the hassles of having to piece iTunes back together in particular. Otherwise I can always just secure erase the drives and start fresh, and go through the long tedious process of reconstruction.
> If I can make this work, i'll gladly post my ATTO benchies.


yeah you should be able to restore form a non raid backup and raid 0 should work fine also but if your restoring from a back up you will lose a little bit of performace


----------



## verkurt

He guys the D3 launch is in a few days and my cpu died. It was the X2 5200+. I have the m2n32sli dlx and am wondering if this cpu from newegg will work with my mobo.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103727


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verkurt*
> 
> He guys the D3 launch is in a few days and my cpu died. It was the X2 5200+. I have the m2n32sli dlx and am wondering if this cpu from newegg will work with my mobo.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103727


Yes it will








But it will require "THE" workaround. (see page 1)(either nvtools or Phenommsrtweaker will work)
Save yourself $15 and get the 955, it'll clock to 965 with ease.
If you have ?'s just ask,we've helped 100's of users get these running.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## verkurt

Thanks Gyro! Yeah I read up a little on the Nvidia tools workaround.

So by the 955 you mean this one?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113007


----------



## Gyro

Yes that's the one.
The only difference from the 965 is the multi is increased by one.
Be aware that this 955(oem) does not come with a cooler.

Gyro


----------



## verkurt

Great, thank you! I did notice that no fan comes with it, but I was planning on getting a hyper 212 as my cooler anyways. The 212 is only 20 bones on newegg. I'll get this ordered up so I can hack some demons this week







.


----------



## AvatarPK

Hey, i'm look to upgrade my motherboards RAM, here is my CPU-Z:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2339276

My question is, can my processor utilize all the DIMM slots on my motherboard. OR if is it better to run 2X2GB rather then 4X1GB.

Also...I know this gonna make you guys really really really mad. But how bad would it be if I used different RAM manufactures at two different RAM speeds. (if you get mad, ignore this last part LOL)


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvatarPK*
> 
> Hey, i'm look to upgrade my motherboards RAM, here is my CPU-Z:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2339276
> 
> My question is, can my processor utilize all the DIMM slots on my motherboard. OR if is it better to run 2X2GB rather then 4X1GB.
> 
> Also...I know this gonna make you guys really really really mad. But how bad would it be if I used different RAM manufactures at two different RAM speeds. (if you get mad, ignore this last part LOL)


You can use 4x1,2x2,2x2+2x1,4x2.
It's best to use matching sets,you're just asking for trouble mixing brands/timings/voltages.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## verkurt

Since my 5200+ is dead how do I get nvidia tools onto the computer when my 955 arrives this week? I'm assuming I cannot just plug the 955 into the m2n32sli dlx and be on my way. Is there a way to do everything I need to from the m2n bios with the 955 in? Or do I need to download Nvidiatools to a flash drive or cd and load it to the computer?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verkurt*
> 
> Since my 5200+ is dead how do I get nvidia tools onto the computer when my 955 arrives this week? I'm assuming I cannot just plug the 955 into the m2n32sli dlx and be on my way. Is there a way to do everything I need to from the m2n bios with the 955 in? Or do I need to download Nvidiatools to a flash drive or cd and load it to the computer?


Did you by chance flash to bios 5002 before your cpu died ?
If not ,what bios are you running?
What gfx card have you got, nvidia or ati ?
You can d/l either nvtools or PMT after cpu install.

Gyro


----------



## FifteenElbows

I have a M2N32 SLI-Deluxe Mobo. I just purchased a Phenom II 965 BE and popped it in there. It is supposed to be a huge upgrade from my Athlon X2 running at stock 1.8 GHz. However I have had nothing but problems. I updated to the latest BIOS 5002 and of course it underclocked it at 800Mhz. No problem. After reading on this forum I changed the voltage to 1.35 and the multiplier to 17x in the BIOS. When I brought up windows I dled CPUZ - which still read the CPU at 800mhz. I saw the FIX on the first page about downloading Nvidia System Tools to change the clock correctly. When I installed it and brought it up it said my CPU is running at the appropriate speed of 3400Mhz! I downloaded another program to try and adjust the clock settings and it also said I am running at 3.4Ghz. It doesnt feel like I am however, and CPUZ is still stating I am at 800Mhz. After looking at the validation list on the first page I noticed most of the users with the 965 are using BIOS 2209. So I tried flashing and installing that BIOS update instead of the 5002. However nothing changed and I am still sitting at 800Mhz in CPUZ after the changes again.

I am running WIndows 7 32-bit by the way, with 2 GB of DDR2 ram because when I was installing Windows my system would hang. I removed two sticks of the 4 I had and everything installed. I am sending that ram back to Crucial and have borrowed a stick from work to fill in for now...

Does anyone know of anything I might be missing or anything else I could try?

Thanks in advance!

Here is a screenshot of my different monitoring programs:


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FifteenElbows*
> 
> I have a M2N32 SLI-Deluxe Mobo. I just purchased a Phenom II 965 BE and popped it in there. It is supposed to be a huge upgrade from my Athlon X2 running at stock 1.8 GHz. However I have had nothing but problems. I updated to the latest BIOS 5002 and of course it underclocked it at 800Mhz. No problem. After reading on this forum I changed the voltage to 1.35 and the multiplier to 17x in the BIOS. When I brought up windows I dled CPUZ - which still read the CPU at 800mhz. I saw the FIX on the first page about downloading Nvidia System Tools to change the clock correctly. When I installed it and brought it up it said my CPU is running at the appropriate speed of 3400Mhz! I downloaded another program to try and adjust the clock settings and it also said I am running at 3.4Ghz. It doesnt feel like I am however, and CPUZ is still stating I am at 800Mhz. After looking at the validation list on the first page I noticed most of the users with the 965 are using BIOS 2209. So I tried flashing and installing that BIOS update instead of the 5002. However nothing changed and I am still sitting at 800Mhz in CPUZ after the changes again.
> I am running WIndows 7 32-bit by the way, with 2 GB of DDR2 ram because when I was installing Windows my system would hang. I removed two sticks of the 4 I had and everything installed. I am sending that ram back to Crucial and have borrowed a stick from work to fill in for now...
> Does anyone know of anything I might be missing or anything else I could try?
> Thanks in advance!


Your CPU is not set up correctly but don't panic I can help you out with that.

First, use CPU-Z to see if your CPU is running at it's full speed. This is the most reliable program for our boards to making sure that the CPU starts up at it's full speed. I use Core Temp along with the widget that displays what speed your CPU is running at.

Second, makes sure power setting in windows is set to prefer maximum performance, and these settings in the BIOS, Cool N Quiet, C1E is set to disabled. These steps are the most important since you cannot set the multipliers in windows if these are not set correctly.

Third, I can see form your Nvidia control panel, it looks like you have Nvidia system tools with ESA support installed correctly. You have to accept that license agreement in order to set the CPU up and set the profile up to boot when windows starts. Phenom MSR Tweaker (PMT)is also an option in place of Nvidia system tools. I Prefer PMT over Nvidia system tools.

If you plan on overclocking, i would recommend PMT over Nvidia system tools since I find it much easier to set up and the Nvidia program is very buggy and tends to spit out more BSOD's especially if you plan to OC the NB. Another good feature of PMT is that you can set up some custom Cool N Quiet by configuring the various P states.

A good guide to PMT that was written by another member can be found here http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/9690#post_16083715


----------



## FifteenElbows

My Windows power settings are set to run at maximum performance. Cool n' Quiet is turned off and Im not sure what C1E is. Another setting in BIOS? Ill make sure its disabled when I get home.

I already downloaded PMT and set the P states all to be at 1.35 V and 3400 Mhz. CPUZ is still reading as 800Mhz.

Is there a certain place in Nvidia System Tools you have to go to accept the license agreement and be able to change the settings?
What else could I be missing? Is my voltage correct?

I am not planning on overclocking by the way...


----------



## Agent_kenshin

If any of these key 3 settings I mentioned, c1e, CnQ, and in windows, the power settings, it won't setup up properly so check those









In PMT under service, make sure that it's service is starting up when windows starts. Also, in the PMT configuration under service, make sure that after you set your P states, to hit the update button and apply. With all the P states set to stock, your CPU should technically read at it's full speed, I run a custom profile that throttles my CPU down to as low as 600MHz for when I am doing very light tasks and it jumps back to it's full speed when I am folding or gaming.

Another thing you should do is run Prime95 with CPU-Z open to monitor your CPU clock to see if it jumps to it's full speed assuming you have the right P states (P zero and one) set correctly. Once you start it up (actively running any of the tests), your CPU speed should shoot right up to it's proper speed.

As for Nvidia system tools, from the screenshot, you have it installed correctly. Under performance you will see "Accept End User License Agreement" and you have to click on that and accept it in order for the advanced features to be unlocked. This will allow you to set the multiplier and set up a boot profile.

If you decide to use the Nvidia system tools, make sure you uninstall PMT or disable the service from starting up. I still have my Nvidia system tools installed but I removed the boot profiles so it won't conflict with PMT.

Basically use one or the other but not both


----------



## verkurt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Did you by chance flash to bios 5002 before your cpu died ?
> If not ,what bios are you running?
> What gfx card have you got, nvidia or ati ?
> You can d/l either nvtools or PMT after cpu install.
> Gyro


I'm not sure what Bios version I've got, but I will get 5002 on there when the cpu arrives.

My gfx card is an Nvidia 7950 GT oc, but I was thinking about getting an hd 6870 soon.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## FifteenElbows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> If any of these key 3 settings I mentioned, c1e, CnQ, and in windows, the power settings, it won't setup up properly so check those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In PMT under service, make sure that it's service is starting up when windows starts. Also, in the PMT configuration under service, make sure that after you set your P states, to hit the update button and apply. With all the P states set to stock, your CPU should technically read at it's full speed, I run a custom profile that throttles my CPU down to as low as 600MHz for when I am doing very light tasks and it jumps back to it's full speed when I am folding or gaming.
> Another thing you should do is run Prime95 with CPU-Z open to monitor your CPU clock to see if it jumps to it's full speed assuming you have the right P states (P zero and one) set correctly. Once you start it up (actively running any of the tests), your CPU speed should shoot right up to it's proper speed.
> As for Nvidia system tools, from the screenshot, you have it installed correctly. Under performance you will see "Accept End User License Agreement" and you have to click on that and accept it in order for the advanced features to be unlocked. This will allow you to set the multiplier and set up a boot profile.
> If you decide to use the Nvidia system tools, make sure you uninstall PMT or disable the service from starting up. I still have my Nvidia system tools installed but I removed the boot profiles so it won't conflict with PMT.
> Basically use one or the other but not both


Ok I got the clock finally correct! CPU Z is reading at 3413Mhz ish. Now my problem is stability. I went to restart and when my computer shutdown and restarted, I never got anything other than a black screen with a blinking light on my monitor. Do you think I should try flashing my BIOS to the newest 5002 version? Or maybe adjust some voltage setting? My VCore is running at 1.376 and everything else is default.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Slawko

Hi there,
I have a question about my Phenom 2 x4 945. I have followed the instructions the c1 stepping is disabled , c&q also is off.
I can change the multipliers to 15x but it seems fine when i do it on two cores. on the 3rd the system freezes and on the 4 core it pops up a blue screen.
Should i set the voltage of the cpu on to some level?
What value of the voltage should i chose ??


----------



## venom1stas

Hey guys! Just registered especially to say big thanks to yall in this thread.









I've had a quick upgrade of system, abit rushed, to get to run Diablo 3 properly. So uknowingly I bought an AM3 Phenom2 x4 965 for my M2N SLI (non deluxe) board.
I tell you when I took out my old processor and saw "AM2" written on that plastic on the motherboard my heart dropped.
Anyway thanks to your posts I got it running on 800mhz, then on 3.4ghz.

I've flashed bios to 5001, used PhenomTweaker (took some tweaking) to get it up to 3.4ghz
Diablo runs at least 2x faster now (also got new Radeon 6770)

Only problem is starting the PC takes like 3 min longer. At first it just makes fan noise for 3 min with no signal to screen. Then it starts normally (weird?)
Any way to fix that?

THx


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slawko*
> 
> Hi there,
> I have a question about my Phenom 2 x4 945. I have followed the instructions the c1 stepping is disabled , c&q also is off.
> I can change the multipliers to 15x but it seems fine when i do it on two cores. on the 3rd the system freezes and on the 4 core it pops up a blue screen.
> Should i set the voltage of the cpu on to some level?
> What value of the voltage should i chose ??


Try setting bios to default (F5 while in bios,then F10).
The 945 does not need the workaround,and should function like any AM2 cpu.

Good luck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom1stas*
> 
> Hey guys! Just registered especially to say big thanks to yall in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a quick upgrade of system, abit rushed, to get to run Diablo 3 properly. So uknowingly I bought an AM3 Phenom2 x4 965 for my M2N SLI (non deluxe) board.
> I tell you when I took out my old processor and saw "AM2" written on that plastic on the motherboard my heart dropped.
> Anyway thanks to your posts I got it running on 800mhz, then on 3.4ghz.
> 
> I've flashed bios to 5001, used PhenomTweaker (took some tweaking) to get it up to 3.4ghz
> Diablo runs at least 2x faster now (also got new Radeon 6770)
> 
> Only problem is starting the PC takes like 3 min longer. At first it just makes fan noise for 3 min with no signal to screen. Then it starts normally (weird?)
> Any way to fix that?
> 
> THx


Try flashing to bios1103(has fix for slow boot with ATI gfx cards).
It is the same as 5001 with the fix for ATI cards.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Slawko

Gyro - Hey thanks for the reply. The funnu thing is that on the default bios settings it sets the cpu multipliers to x4 and its impossible to change that.
The only way I can modify multipliers up to x15 is to set the CPU in BIOS to manual cfg and then in bios set the bus to 200 and the multiplier to x15.
However I tried yesterday to set the voltage in BIOS to 1.3V dont know if thats correct but it was stable .... for an hour









Is there any strict value that this CPU should be set on? The cpu voltage ... cpu-z is showing me that it runs 1.37 but i remember my setup in bios to 1.3

And also one question about the mobo itself - do you guys and girls use Asus wi-fi ap solo? where can i get the drivers? the ones from cd do not support vista/win7

Cheers


----------



## venom1stas

Thx Gyro, the update now lets me boot in normal time.

However it seems to have caused more problems really. On first boot I got blue screen post windows logo. Next 2 boots my screen just got messed up on desktop. I changed bios settings for cpu again to 1.35v and 17x after that booted in safe mode and was ok, then booted normally and now everything works. So it took me a few tries and all this time I had to press power on button/reset a few times as it kept idling.

Not sure what to do now - revert to 5001 and live with long boots or just buy a new am3 socket MB.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slawko*
> 
> Gyro - Hey thanks for the reply. The funnu thing is that on the default bios settings it sets the cpu multipliers to x4 and its impossible to change that.
> The only way I can modify multipliers up to x15 is to set the CPU in BIOS to manual cfg and then in bios set the bus to 200 and the multiplier to x15.
> However I tried yesterday to set the voltage in BIOS to 1.3V dont know if thats correct but it was stable .... for an hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any strict value that this CPU should be set on? The cpu voltage ... cpu-z is showing me that it runs 1.37 but i remember my setup in bios to 1.3
> 
> And also one question about the mobo itself - do you guys and girls use Asus wi-fi ap solo? where can i get the drivers? the ones from cd do not support vista/win7
> 
> Cheers


Are you using nvtools or PMT?
If so remove them,and use bios only.
Setting cpu to 1.35v,refclock to 200,multi to x15,should work.Check/set ram timings and volts manually also.
i don't/haven't used the wifi,but I found this possible solution(post #5) http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/1649-63-find-wireless-driver-asus-m2n32-deluxe-wifi

Good luck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom1stas*
> 
> Thx Gyro, the update now lets me boot in normal time.
> 
> However it seems to have caused more problems really. On first boot I got blue screen post windows logo. Next 2 boots my screen just got messed up on desktop. I changed bios settings for cpu again to 1.35v and 17x after that booted in safe mode and was ok, then booted normally and now everything works. So it took me a few tries and all this time I had to press power on button/reset a few times as it kept idling.
> 
> Not sure what to do now - revert to 5001 and live with long boots or just buy a new am3 socket MB.


Try clearing cmos,setup bios and start fresh PMT setup with bios1103.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## verkurt

Just got the 955 in the mail and the hyper 212+. I'll will test them tomorrow. Which bios should I flash to? 5002? My gfx card is getting real old as well and I might want to upgrade it. I have the Nvidia 7950 gt oc.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verkurt*
> 
> Just got the 955 in the mail and the hyper 212+. I'll will test them tomorrow. Which bios should I flash to? 5002? My gfx card is getting real old as well and I might want to upgrade it. I have the Nvidia 7950 gt oc.


Yes 5002.
Is your present bios the original bios when the board was new?
Depending how old your present bios is,the 955 may/maynot boot.
Do you have access to another AM2 cpu that you could borrow to flash with?

What is your budget for a gfx card?
If you plan to use the nvtools an nvidia card will work best(Sometimes the nvidia mb drivers and ATI drivers don't play nice together),if using PMT either nvidia or ATI will work.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## verkurt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Yes 5002.
> Is your present bios the original bios when the board was new?
> Depending how old your present bios is,the 955 may/maynot boot.
> Do you have access to another AM2 cpu that you could borrow to flash with?
> What is your budget for a gfx card?
> If you plan to use the nvtools an nvidia card will work best(Sometimes the nvidia mb drivers and ATI drivers don't play nice together),if using PMT either nvidia or ATI will work.
> Good luck
> Gyro


I may have upgraded before it died. I honestly cannot remember. If I didin't I think that I have an older cpu that I got before the 5200+ that I can use to boot up the computer and download the 5002 bios.

I was thinking of getting an hd 6870. Ive seena couple on ebay for around $120. I was thinking of using PMT instead of Nvidia tools.


----------



## ozlay

just wondering what you guys think about my memory timings of 5-4-4-5-15 at 1.9v if thats good? I'm sorta stuck at at cas 5 and T2 with my 2 oem sticks









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2374047


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verkurt*
> 
> I may have upgraded before it died. I honestly cannot remember. If I didin't I think that I have an older cpu that I got before the 5200+ that I can use to boot up the computer and download the 5002 bios.
> 
> I was thinking of getting an hd 6870. Ive seena couple on ebay for around $120. I was thinking of using PMT instead of Nvidia tools.


You should be good then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> just wondering what you guys think about my memory timings of 5-4-4-5-15 at 1.9v if thats good? I'm sorta stuck at at cas 5 and T2 with my 2 oem sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2374047


you won't get much better than that running the mixture of ram you are.
If you plan to upgrade either the cpu or gfx card then you can maybe get a matching set to the g skill's.

Gyro


----------



## FifteenElbows

Ok I got the clock finally correct! CPU Z is reading at 3413Mhz ish. Now my problem is stability. When my computer starts up it gets past the POSt screen and then just hangs at a black screen with a blinking light on my monitor. Do you think I should try flashing my BIOS to the newest 5002 version? Or maybe adjust some voltage setting? My VCore is running at 1.376 and everything else is default.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Gyro

So you can see and enter/use the bios,but windows does not start?
Check the HDD connections.
Once your up and running good,then you can update the bios to 5002.
But 2209 should work also.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## verkurt

Just got everything hooked up and ready to go. I fired up the computer and I got 1 long 3 short beeps. A google search tells me that I have a Graphics card issue. I cleaned the card and resat it and still got the beeps. Lame. I guess i'll be getting that 6870 early than I thought. The card powers on and the fan spins on the card, but I guess something else is wrong with it.


----------



## verkurt

Yikes! I guess I no longer have the budget for a 6870 card. Are there any around the $30 mark. I would preferably want it to perform better than the 7950 gt oc. I can check ebay for cheap cards. Would an hd 4850 perform better than the card I have?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verkurt*
> 
> Just got everything hooked up and ready to go. I fired up the computer and I got 1 long 3 short beeps. A google search tells me that I have a Graphics card issue. I cleaned the card and resat it and still got the beeps. Lame. I guess i'll be getting that 6870 early than I thought. The card powers on and the fan spins on the card, but I guess something else is wrong with it.


Check if the ram is seated properly also.

Gyro


----------



## verkurt

Okay It's not working







. I get 1 long and 3 short beeps. My monitor won't give me a picture either. So I cannot get into the bios because I cannot see anything.


----------



## Gyro

Have you tried the gfx card in the 2nd slot ?

Gyro


----------



## verkurt

Yes I tried the card in the blue slot and the black slot. I'm not sure whats going on. After some research I did a Bios CMOS wipe, so whatever update I had is now gone. Maybe this is the problem? The card powers up and the fan on the card is working, but my monitor is black and I dont get a picture at all. Also the beeps are 1 long 3 short then it pauses and does 1 more beep.


----------



## verkurt

I've been fiddling around more with the system and nothing has changed. I'm thinking it's either the gpu or the mobo slots where the card goes. I'm hoping it's the prior because I have been looking at cards on ebay and there are some good deals for hd 4850's for around $30 that would blow my current card out of the water.

Still not sure what the proper diagnosis is, but I'm hoping its the gpu. I do have a very very old gpu laying around, but the ports are not the same and it doesn't fit the m2n32. I wanted to see if I could use the old one to help narrow down my problem.


----------



## Gyro

Try the gfx card in another pc,if you can.
Or borrow a gfx card to try in yours.

Gyro


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verkurt*
> 
> Yes I tried the card in the blue slot and the black slot. I'm not sure whats going on. After some research I did a Bios CMOS wipe, so whatever update I had is now gone. Maybe this is the problem? The card powers up and the fan on the card is working, but my monitor is black and I dont get a picture at all. Also the beeps are 1 long 3 short then it pauses and does 1 more beep.


could be a memory issue try cleaning the memory slots with alcohol and also try with 1 or 2 memory sticks and not with 3 or 4 iv had the problem with asus boards before where it gives that sorta beep code and is memory or cpu but it sounds more like a bios issue then a video card issue to me an also if you wipe your cmos normally it keeps the same cmos you had before you wiped it unless you programed another bios revision during the process and some times you can actually loss your cmos completely during a cmos wipe if your battery is dead so you maybe want to check you battery as another option


----------



## Anti!!

Yikes! This club still going? lol


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FifteenElbows*
> 
> Ok I got the clock finally correct! CPU Z is reading at 3413Mhz ish. Now my problem is stability. When my computer starts up it gets past the POSt screen and then just hangs at a black screen with a blinking light on my monitor. Do you think I should try flashing my BIOS to the newest 5002 version? Or maybe adjust some voltage setting? My VCore is running at 1.376 and everything else is default.
> Thanks so much for your help!


I'm glad you got your 965 set up properly. Your CPU voltage is fine and you can go as low as 1.3 - 1.33 at stock. As for the Monitor issue i'm not sure what could be going on there but which BIOS are you currently using? Are you using a Nvidia card?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Yikes! This club still going? lol










My board is over 5 years old and it was due to be scrapped 16 months ago until I saw this club and noticed that i could drop in a 970BE with a little work to get it going, so I went for it. Soon i plan to put this thing under water


----------



## Slawko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Are you using nvtools or PMT?
> If so remove them,and use bios only.
> Setting cpu to 1.35v,refclock to 200,multi to x15,should work.Check/set ram timings and volts manually also.
> i don't/haven't used the wifi,but I found this possible solution(post #5) http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/1649-63-find-wireless-driver-asus-m2n32-deluxe-wifi
> Good luck
> Try clearing cmos,setup bios and start fresh PMT setup with bios1103.
> Good luck
> Gyro


Hi,
So i'm using nvtools 6.06 becouse on 6.05 i couldnt save the correct profile and its working fine.
When i uninstall nvtools set the cpu to 1.375 and multipl. in BIOS to x15 my win7 detects the cpu as 801 mhz
Enyway after the nvtools installation it is fine so thanks for the tips and help Gyro


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> I'm glad you got your 965 set up properly. Your CPU voltage is fine and you can go as low as 1.3 - 1.33 at stock. As for the Monitor issue i'm not sure what could be going on there but which BIOS are you currently using? Are you using a Nvidia card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My board is over 5 years old and it was due to be scrapped 16 months ago until I saw this club and noticed that i could drop in a 970BE with a little work to get it going, so I went for it. Soon i plan to put this thing under water


Sweet. My would be still going too if it had not quit on me.


----------



## ozlay

something interesting i found 5 versions of nvidia system tools im sure theres more theres 6.02, 6.05, 6.06, 6.08, 6.10 but the 6.08 version seems to have the newest date over the other 4 and 6.10 is a beta build which seems to be older then all of the other versions so 6.05 and 6.06 and 6.08 seem to be the best choices as the 6.02 and 6.10 seem to be older then them also seems that version 6.06 and 6.08 are the same as 6.05 they just have extra bug fixes i gess


----------



## vicjusar

Dear Colleagues,

Fisrt, I would like to appreciate the contribution of all club members (as well as to applogise because my horrible english), I have read hundreds of post and at the end I heve decided to instal an Phenom II X4 965 in my motherboard M2N-SLI DELUXE

I'm completly frstrated becasue before start with any hard set-up I have been stopped due to shof probelms:

My equipment (sorry I don't know jet how to enter detail in my signature)

AMD AM2 ATHLON 64 4800+ (to be replaced)
M2N-SLI DELUXE BIOS 5001 (CMOS reset done after BIOS update)
2x Kingston KHX6400D2/2G
ATI RADEON HD5770
W7 64 BITS SP1 Ultimate comp:618553

Problem 1: I connot validate CPU-Z => "Validation error code =99" and manual mede returns "file corrupted"
Problem 2: I cannot run any overcloking shof:

AMD Overdrive crash on start up and says:

AMD overdrive cannot detect the chips allowed in this computer (no literal translation).

-PhenomMsrTweaker (I have .net framework 4 instaled and the shoft version for W7 64 bits) crash at start up and says:

"PhenomMsrTweaker exception could not read from MSR.
at openlibSys.Ols.ReadMsr(Ulnt32 index)
at PhenomMsrTweaker.K10Manager.GetMaxMulti()
at PhenomMsrTweaker.PStateControl..ctor()
at PhenomMsrTweaker.From1.InitializeComponent()
at PhenomMsrTweaker.From1..ctor()
at PhenomMsrTweaker.Program.Main()

-Systool crash at start up and says:

"driver not found"

I'm relly frustrated and I woul appreciate any support or advise.

Best regards from the sunny Spain!


----------



## DrSwizz

@vicjusar:

AOD does not work on the M2N boards (with the exception of one of the really old versions).

PhenomMsrTweaker probably fails because you have a K8 CPU installed.


----------



## vicjusar

@DrSwizz:

Thanks for your reply, really appreciated.

I will replace the CPU to check the PhenomMsrTweaker

Any idea about the crash at CPU-Z validation?

thanks

vik


----------



## DrSwizz

Sorry, I don't have any explanation for that issue, except that CPU-Z sometimes have difficulties starting when you have other programs that also display information about your system running.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slawko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Are you using nvtools or PMT?
> If so remove them,and use bios only.
> Setting cpu to 1.35v,refclock to 200,multi to x15,should work.Check/set ram timings and volts manually also.
> i don't/haven't used the wifi,but I found this possible solution(post #5) http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/1649-63-find-wireless-driver-asus-m2n32-deluxe-wifi
> Good luck
> Try clearing cmos,setup bios and start fresh PMT setup with bios1103.
> Good luck
> Gyro
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> So i'm using nvtools 6.06 becouse on 6.05 i couldnt save the correct profile and its working fine.
> When i uninstall nvtools set the cpu to 1.375 and multipl. in BIOS to x15 my win7 detects the cpu as 801 mhz
> Enyway after the nvtools installation it is fine so thanks for the tips and help Gyro
Click to expand...

You are using an x4 945,it does not need the nvtools to run at it's proper speed.Only 955-980 need the workaround.
Everything can be done from the bios,the same as AM2 cpus.
Is Cool & Quiet enabled?
Start cpu-z and run prime95,see if the speed jumps to 3.0mhz.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## sangbyung

i have asus m2n sli deluxe and looking to upgrade 5 year old AMD athlon x2 6000+. I was wondering if AMD athlon II X4 propus 645 or AMD phenom II X4 945 can be used on my set up? i read some thread and i really wish i can control it with the BIOS, not through nvidia, which sounds very complicated and bothersome. my board is already flashed to 5001. Also i want to know if i can do SLI with PCI-E 2.0 card on M2N SLI deluxe?


----------



## vicjusar

@DrSwizz, Thanks again!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sangbyung*
> 
> i have asus m2n sli deluxe and looking to upgrade 5 year old AMD athlon x2 6000+. I was wondering if AMD athlon II X4 propus 645 or AMD phenom II X4 945 can be used on my set up? i read some thread and i really wish i can control it with the BIOS, not through nvidia, which sounds very complicated and bothersome. my board is already flashed to 5001. Also i want to know if i can do SLI with PCI-E 2.0 card on M2N SLI deluxe?


Either will work without the nvtools and can be setup using only the bios.
Yes you can sli 2.0 gfx cards on your board. but in sli it will run at x8 and x8 1.0, so there is a limit to the size of card you can sli with, 2 460's or 560ti's would work nice without bottlenecking.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## sangbyung

also is it possible to just get the processor only and use the same heatsink that came with from athlon x2 6000+? there is a sale on propus 645 that is pretty attractive. also can this board support PCI-E 3.0 graphics card like this one?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127665


----------



## Gyro

It will fit and work no problem,but if you plan to OC you would be wise to get a better cooler.
pci-e 3.0 is backwards compatible,so you can run any single card you want(psu permitting).

Gyro


----------



## Slawko

Hi guys,

I'm pasting a screenshot of my cpu setup ( i'm getting bsods ) occasionaly.
Could you taka a look at it and teel me if i need to correct anything ??

Thanks in advance


----------



## sangbyung

wow you are awesome!!! thank you so much!!! by the way, can propus overclock well?


----------



## sangbyung

i get BSOD when i put the voltage too low on my M2N SLI deluxe with X2 6000+, and that is the case 95 percent of the time for me. so i just put everything on auto and i normally do not have any issue. some of the experts will be able to answer it more thoroughly though.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slawko*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm pasting a screenshot of my cpu setup ( i'm getting bsods ) occasionaly.
> Could you taka a look at it and teel me if i need to correct anything ??
> 
> Thanks in advance


Everything looks OK there,can you post the memory tab of cpu-z,please.
Any codes with those BSOD ?
Are they happening while in windows,gaming..?

Gyro


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sangbyung*
> 
> also is it possible to just get the processor only and use the same heatsink that came with from athlon x2 6000+? there is a sale on propus 645 that is pretty attractive. also can this board support PCI-E 3.0 graphics card like this one?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127665


you can use the stock 6000+ cooler and it will run ok best just to see how well it works in your case but you will need a aftermarket cooler to over clock the 645 which should over clock like a dream on this board also the 7750 is a good choice the msi series have a nice dual fan design and newegg also sells a 7770 for only $20 more if you can afford the extra doe the 7770 is a little better performer


----------



## verkurt

Okay so my system still is not working. I still get the 1 long 3 short beeps and no display on my monitor. I am getting a 6870 gpu from my bro in law, but am wondering if my psu can handle the new card. I have the Antec NeoHE 500w psu that I got around 2006.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verkurt*
> 
> Okay so my system still is not working. I still get the 1 long 3 short beeps and no display on my monitor. I am getting a 6870 gpu from my bro in law, but am wondering if my psu can handle the new card. I have the Antec NeoHE 500w psu that I got around 2006.


the 500 watt neo has 3x17a rails which is around 450 watts on the 12v rail and the 6870 draws less then 250w and need around 32a max so you should probably get a new power supply to be on the safe side but there shouldn't be any reason why it cant power the card up just to post if your drawing power from 2 different rails try with out your hard drives plugged in and any other items that is plugged into the power supply that aren't plugged into the motherboard or video card and see if it posts also does the fan on on your video card rev up


----------



## verkurt

The fan on the vid card spins. Cpu fan spins and every thing lights up, keyboard, mouse, etc, but I get the 1 long 3 short beeps and no display is detected. My current card is rather old though, nvidia 7950gt oc, and it might just be dead.
My hdd is very very old and very slow. I think it is only 250gb (back then this was huge storage) and it uses the wide black ribbon like hookups instead of the red sata ones. So I may look into another hdd or one of those ssd ones.

Right now I have no way of testing if the mobo pcie slots are fried or if it's the gpu thats dead. I'll have the new 6870 to try out probably within 3 weeks.


----------



## Kittencake

am i still welcomed into the m2n club?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> am i still welcomed into the m2n club?


Yes, of course you are.
All M2N* motherboard owners (and people who an interest in these old boards) are welcome!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> am i still welcomed into the m2n club?


Why would you think otherwise?

Gyro


----------



## Kittencake

^_^ yay *feels loves*


----------



## sangbyung

i really want to ask you a question on this. i have
m2n sli deluxe
amd x2 6000+
4gb ddr2 800
windows 7 64bit
ati/amd 4670
700W coolmax cub psu
antec 900

and i think i am planning to upgrade for diablo 3. i have a small budget because most of the time, i really do not use computer for gaming, its only for web surfing. i play most of the games on my playstation. my rig plays diablo 3 fine but it lags and slows down here and there and low FPS really hurts my eyes. do you think a quad core, and maybe 6850 or 7750 give me a huge performance increase on diablo 3? and what do you recommend for CPU and GPU? i was thinking either propus 645 or phenom 945 and 6850 or 7750.


----------



## Kittencake

well I'd keep the board and do the 645, me myself I'm putting a 955 in my board and I have the 6400+ myself should do the trick,


----------



## Kittencake

there's my m2n validation ^_^


----------



## Slawko

Hi,

This is the memory cpu-z screen


The bsod's happen occasionally. when i game or when i surf the net ... or when the torrent is running







or when the pc is on snooze.
Codes of bsod ... BAD_POOL_HEADER or one that i'm getting the most is SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slawko*
> 
> Hi,
> This is the memory cpu-z screen
> 
> The bsod's happen occasionally. when i game or when i surf the net ... or when the torrent is running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or when the pc is on snooze.
> Codes of bsod ... BAD_POOL_HEADER or one that i'm getting the most is SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION


if your using corsair memory some times you need to increase the north bridge voltage a little bit for them to run stable at 800mhz id try 1.10 volts and see if that helps


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Yikes! This club still going? lol


Yes. The M2N32 SLI is quite possibly the best AM2 mother board ever built not only because of reliability but because of CPU support.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> am i still welcomed into the m2n club?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Yes, of course you are.
> All M2N* motherboard owners (and people who an interest in these old boards) are welcome!


This ^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Why would you think otherwise?
> Gyro


& this ^


----------



## Kittencake

yay now only if i could figure out the sig lol . probably will eventually just scatterbrained for the last few days


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> yay now only if i could figure out the sig lol . probably will eventually just scatterbrained for the last few days


Go to my profile,click "edit community profile",scroll to bottom of page and you should see "edit signature text",click that and a text box should appear,preview and/or post your sig.



Did you get your new cpu yet?

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sangbyung*
> 
> i really want to ask you a question on this. i have
> m2n sli deluxe
> amd x2 6000+
> 4gb ddr2 800
> windows 7 64bit
> ati/amd 4670
> 700W coolmax cub psu
> antec 900
> 
> and i think i am planning to upgrade for diablo 3. i have a small budget because most of the time, i really do not use computer for gaming, its only for web surfing. i play most of the games on my playstation. my rig plays diablo 3 fine but it lags and slows down here and there and low FPS really hurts my eyes. do you think a quad core, and maybe 6850 or 7750 give me a huge performance increase on diablo 3? and what do you recommend for CPU and GPU? i was thinking either propus 645 or phenom 945 and 6850 or 7750.


I would get the x4 945(for the L3 cache) .
My last ati card was a radeon 7500 agp so I can't really help you there,but either would be a fine upgrade,and maybe enough to pull you to PC for all your gaming









Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Kittencake

going to pick it up now gyro but im talking about the code for it I don't know it lol


----------



## Slawko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> if your using corsair memory some times you need to increase the north bridge voltage a little bit for them to run stable at 800mhz id try 1.10 volts and see if that helps


Hi thanks for the reply ...
I'm using Polish made GoodRAM 800mhz DDR II i tried to contact producer but i didnt recieve any information. Ok i willy that. Thank you

Would you know maybe where can i find any correct setup for this motherboard and RAM timings and voltages ??


----------



## Kittencake

Usually in your bios


----------



## Slawko

All right







... thanks for the info!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slawko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> if your using corsair memory some times you need to increase the north bridge voltage a little bit for them to run stable at 800mhz id try 1.10 volts and see if that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi thanks for the reply ...
> I'm using Polish made GoodRAM 800mhz DDR II i tried to contact producer but i didnt recieve any information. Ok i willy that. Thank you
> 
> Would you know maybe where can i find any correct setup for this motherboard and RAM timings and voltages ??
Click to expand...

I you need the proper timings and volts for your ram,look at the spd tab of cpu-z.

Gyro


----------



## ozlay

screen shot of my specs









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2382490


----------



## N2Gaming

ozlay it looks to me like your tRAS is set to tight. You have it set at 5 and in reality it should be set 2 - 3 times looser. Any number from 12 - 18 range should gain you more stability.

this is what my timings look like NOTE: My tRAS timing is configured as the total of the prior 3 timings.



Also you should get a copy of Memtest to run and make sure your system is stable w/the timings you configure in the bios once you are finished tinkering around w/the RAM Timings









I found the link in the image below works the easiest if you have a USB Thumb drive.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> ozlay it looks to me like your tRAS is set to tight. You have it set at 5 and in reality it should be set 2 - 3 times looser. Any number from 12 - 18 range should gain you more stability.
> this is what my timings look like NOTE: My tRAS timing is configured as the total of the prior 3 timings.
> 
> Also you should get a copy of Memtest to run and make sure your system is stable w/the timings you configure in the bios once you are finished tinkering around w/the RAM Timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the link in the image below works the easiest if you have a USB Thumb drive.


well my ram is 100% stable at 5-4-4-5-15 2T


----------



## ozlay

has anyone tried crossfire with these boards ima try it with a pair of 5770s i can borrow from a friend i know it will work with 2 x1950s cuz thats what was in my board when i got it


----------



## Kittencake

dunno but I'm getting a second 5870 though , yet i'm still having minor issues with my card i still get system boot fail , post interrupted press f1 to continue , i've done everything else except change cards and see if that clears it


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> dunno but I'm getting a second 5870 though , yet i'm still having minor issues with my card i still get system boot fail , post interrupted press f1 to continue , i've done everything else except change cards and see if that clears it


halt on no errors option in the bios could fix that issue maybe


----------



## Kittencake

oh i can still boot into windows ... just a pain waiting for liek 30-60 seconds for it to even post


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> has anyone tried crossfire with these boards ima try it with a pair of 5770s i can borrow from a friend i know it will work with 2 x1950s cuz thats what was in my board when i got it


I have never heard of anyone running crossfire on our boards. You might be able to if you can find some modded drivers to allow Crossfire to work. I have heard of people running SLI on AMD chip sets prior to the 9xx chip set, though the use of some modding of the drivers and the registry aka the SLI hack. These people were successful in enabling SLI on their Crossfire boards. The whole SLI disabling thing on non Nforce AMD boards was due to licensing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> dunno but I'm getting a second 5870 though , yet i'm still having minor issues with my card i still get system boot fail , post interrupted press f1 to continue , i've done everything else except change cards and see if that clears it


Do you know what is causing the POST to fail? I has this problem today and I keep forgetting not to use my USB keyboard to use the boot menu/enter the BIOS since it freezes during POST and i have to do a hard shutdown so it can boot normally. Basically outside of windows, my board hates my USB keyboard









When i remember to grab my PS/2 keyboard when i wanna mess with settings in the BIOS/boot menu, all is good


----------



## Kittencake

I'm assuming the bios doesn't like the 2.1 cards, but I'm gonna ask the guy I bought the video card off of to bring the other one and see what happens,I'm hoping its not cause of a faulty graphics card


----------



## Agent_kenshin

I have been using 2.0 cards in my board for over 3 years now. The first one was a 8800GTS G92 and now I have a 570GTS SC that I have had in for over a year. I actually have both cards installed right now for the Chimp Challenge that just ended.


----------



## Kittencake

Yeah but those are pci-e 2.0 cards the bios reversions don't have the hot fix for the pic-e 2.1


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> Yeah but those are pci-e 2.0 cards the bios reversions don't have the hot fix for the pic-e 2.1


Wow, I never knew that there was a PCI-e 2.1 spec. It seems to be a AMD/ATI thing and 2.1 cards seems to break compatibility with older 1.0 specs which is BIOS dependent to make them work properly. I don't know what could be going on with your card, maybe the update never made it into the M2N-E's bios. i could have sworn I have heard of people running AMD cards like the 5xxx series on the M2N32/M2N-SLI boards in single card config. I wish i had a AMD 2.1 card to test on my M2N32 for you.

+1 learned something new today


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> dunno but I'm getting a second 5870 though , yet i'm still having minor issues with my card i still get system boot fail , post interrupted press f1 to continue , i've done everything else except change cards and see if that clears it


You could try bios 1703.(has fix for slow boot with 5xxx ati gfx cards)
The 570 chipsets have trouble with ATI 5xxx series and up.

I have never heard of anyone being able to crossfire on these boards.

Gyro


----------



## Kittencake

well there's the problem if that 1703 bios goes in then what am i gonna do with my 955 cpu ?


----------



## Gyro

Truthfully 3001 & 5001 should have the 1703 fix incorporated.
Basic Phenom I support(the important part) starts at about bios 1401,so you should be ok with 1703.
Look at the SS on the first page,a few are running even older bios' and working.
If you're not comfortable going back that far,try 3001.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> Wow, I never knew that there was a PCI-e 2.1 spec. It seems to be a AMD/ATI thing and 2.1 cards seems to break compatibility with older 1.0 specs which is BIOS dependent to make them work properly. I don't know what could be going on with your card, maybe the update never made it into the M2N-E's bios. i could have sworn I have heard of people running AMD cards like the 5xxx series on the M2N32/M2N-SLI boards in single card config. I wish i had a AMD 2.1 card to test on my M2N32 for you.
> +1 learned something new today


I did use a HD5870 together with one of my M2N32-SLI Deluxe boards. I think I still had the 2209 BIOS then though, so I suppose there might have been issues with the 500x BIOSes that I was lucky enough to never encounter.


----------



## Slawko

F*** IT!! Now its giving me an IRQL_DRIVER_LESS_OR_EQUALL when i'm gaming








on default setting in bios cant use the x15 multiplier so its not an option


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slawko*
> 
> F*** IT!! Now its giving me an IRQL_DRIVER_LESS_OR_EQUALL when i'm gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on default setting in bios cant use the x15 multiplier so its not an option


do a ram test with memtest and see if your rams fine ,if it is, try it in single channel.

i would run a single strip overnight with memtest on a usb stick.

http://www.memtest.org/

if thats fine,speak to people in the windows section and submit your bsod error report to them.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> Wow, I never knew that there was a PCI-e 2.1 spec. It seems to be a AMD/ATI thing and 2.1 cards seems to break compatibility with older 1.0 specs which is BIOS dependent to make them work properly. I don't know what could be going on with your card, maybe the update never made it into the M2N-E's bios. i could have sworn I have heard of people running AMD cards like the 5xxx series on the M2N32/M2N-SLI boards in single card config. I wish i had a AMD 2.1 card to test on my M2N32 for you.
> +1 learned something new today


pcie 2.1 cards work with the m2n32-sli my 6750 and 5770/6770 both run at pcie 1.1 but the M2N-E has a different BIOS so maybe the patch wasn't added


----------



## verkurt

So I should have no problem getting my hd6870 running in my m2n32sli dlx in about 3 weeks?

I hope everything works out because I jus bought a 955 cpu and new ram for the mobo and found out that I needed a new gpu card because I was getting the 1 long 3 short beeps.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verkurt*
> 
> So I should have no problem getting my hd6870 running in my m2n32sli dlx in about 3 weeks?
> I hope everything works out because I jus bought a 955 cpu and new ram for the mobo and found out that I needed a new gpu card because I was getting the 1 long 3 short beeps.


As long as you're running BIOS 2009 or 5002, you should fine. I think these 2 have the slow boot fix for AMD cards


----------



## Kittencake

yeah see those are completely diffrent bio's versions than mine , :S my motherboard is fussy but i suppose as long as I'm able to boot and my video card uses 16x and still works I'm not gonna complain its the long boot that annoys me


----------



## ozlay

well the M2N-e could be pcie 1.0 the m2n32-sli is pcie 1.1 idk if theres much a difference between pcie 1.0 and 1.1 but it could be why it dont like your card


----------



## Kittencake

wouldn't surprise me though I thought of getting an am3 board for my 955 and just use this thing as a foldiing rig I found a 4850 i could throw in to it just need to find a psu, I already have a spare case my old foxconn one, and I have a 160 gig sata i could use to throw in


----------



## Fossil

Not to throw ATI under the bus but the M2N boards having Nvidia chipsets you would be better off and probably completely rid of the long boot times going with an Nvidia card.


----------



## Kittencake

lol yeah your probably right i wonder if someone would trade me an nvidia card for my ati card


----------



## Fossil

I have GTX 460's for sale but I think shipping to Norway is out of the question, lol. >_>

btw, did you ever get that Phenom II installed?


----------



## Kittencake

lol i'm in canada for the summer keep forgetting to change that, nope getting an am3 board and im gonna use this board and chip as a dedicated gpu folding rig, so i'm gonna be l33t like you boys and have more than one rig


----------



## Gyro

Enjoy your stay in our fine country.
What brings you here for the summer?

Gyro


----------



## Vyker

Hello again all,

Time for another upgrade.

Was hoping to pick one of the following...

Sandisk 120GB Ultra SSD - Solid State Drive - SDSSDH-120G-G25
OCZ AGT3-25SAT3-120G Agility 3 120GB SATA III 2.5 inch SSD

Does anyone have any experience in using these SSD drives in a M2N32 board?
Any tips for optimization?

I plan to use it as a complete OS drive. Migrating everything to it.

Any advice would be great.
Thanks


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> I have GTX 460's for sale ...


What 460s do you have? How much, and where are you in the world? I'm always on the lookout for more to expand
my benchmarking stuff.

Ian.


----------



## mapesdhs

Vyker writes:
> Sandisk 120GB Ultra SSD - Solid State Drive - SDSSDH-120G-G25
> OCZ AGT3-25SAT3-120G Agility 3 120GB SATA III 2.5 inch SSD

For desktop use, I prefer the Vertex3, bit more oomph, or even the Vertex2E, though the 3
will more easily max out a SATA2 connection I guess, and probably easier to find these
days. Mind you, most of these models from different vendors are based on the same SF V2
controller, though OCZ has a more performance optimised firmware. Still, equivalent products
from PNY and others are very price competitive. I think the PNY equivalent to the Vertex3 is
about 15 UKP cheaper atm.

> Any tips for optimization?

tomshardware has a good article on how to optimise an OS for SSDs; for Windows, turn off
indexing, hibernation, various other things.

> I plan to use it as a complete OS drive. Migrating everything to it.

If you're in the UK, note that Aria has a decent offer on the 240GB Mushin Chronos Deluxe,
less than 200 IIRC. Mushkin is being pretty aggressive with its pricing atm.

Ian.


----------



## Vyker

thanks for the advice there mapesdhs.

I'll take a look at the Aria line-up.

In relation to the motherboard, have you [or anyone else for that matter] had any "beware" experiences with SSD's on our ageing board?

Will SF2 work on with our SATA controllers that dont support TRIM or ACHI?

Thanks


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vyker*
> 
> thanks for the advice there mapesdhs.
> I'll take a look at the Aria line-up.
> In relation to the motherboard, have you [or anyone else for that matter] had any "beware" experiences with SSD's on our ageing board?
> Will SF2 work on with our SATA controllers that dont support TRIM or ACHI?
> Thanks


I am currently running a Intel 320 (G3) series SATA2 SSD in M2N32 and it has been running great and it has been almost a year since i got it.

Any SATA3 SSD should work fine with our boards but you should run something like ATTO (sandforce) or AS SSD to verify that the SSD is operating at the correct speed. I remember a couple of members with OCZ drives that ran below SATA2 speeds and had to pound it into OCZ's head that their drive worked just fine under a older firmware version so that they would do something about it.

As for SSD's I would recommend a Marvell based controller because of their known track record for reliability, price/performance, and are the most highly recommended drives here on OCN. I would look at the Crucial M4, Plextor M3, Samsung 830, and the Corsair Performance Pro.

Read Sean's SSD review thread here http://www.overclock.net/t/1097321/ssd-reviews-thread

Do note that the Nforce drivers do not seem to pass TRIM though to the SSD. I am currently running a small experiment on my 320 series SSD and monitoring the progress with AS SSD. My Intel has it's own software that's better then TRIM that you basically set up to run once a week but I have to go into a VM and use the standard MS driver to get it to even work because of Nvidia's poor drivers. Basically I have not ran this for over 6 months now and I am noticing my 4k speeds starting to degrade a bit. I will give this another couple of months and then run the SSD optimizer. I have heard that newer dives have their own garbage collection scheme that really don't need to depend on W7's TRIM. Worse case is that every 16 months, you will have to do a secure erase to get your speed back.

As in terms of setting up tweaks for windows 7, check out Sean's guide http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds

Good Luck


----------



## mapesdhs

Vyker writes:
> thanks for the advice there mapesdhs.

Most welcome!

> I'll take a look at the Aria line-up.

It's on their home page atm as a 'Super Special' for 200, also the 180GB non-Deluxe version listed for 120 UKP.

Do shop around though, check other sites, Google Shopping, general search, etc. Sometimes Aria's offers are not
necessarily the best overall price because their shipping is higher than elsewhere.

Indeed, Scan has the 120GB Vertex3 for 90 (blimey, a week ago it was 100), the 240GB Corsair Force Series 3
for 178, and the 240GB Vertex3 for 180.. Hmm, better options than Aria's offers really.

> In relation to the motherboard, have you [or anyone else for that matter] had any "beware" experiences with
> SSD's on our ageing board? Will SF2 work on with our SATA controllers that dont support TRIM or ACHI?

I've not tried an SSD on my M2N32 WS Pro yet, but if you don't have TRIM or AHCI then the Vertex2E/3 series are
best as they perform very well even when TRIM/etc. are not available. I've been using a 3.5" Vertex2 120GB in
my SGI Fuel to hold my main user account data (systems runs the IRIX OS, so TRIM is not available), performance
has actually _increased_ since initial installation. OCZ's Vertex series are ideal for OS/platforms which don't support
TRIM. Infact I'm about to fit the Fuel with 2 more SSDs; a 2.5" 120GB Vertex2E as the system disk (held inside an
ARS-2160 SCSI/SATA bridge box on the U160 SCSI bus) and a 60GB Vertex3 to hold the /usr file system (connected
via an LSI SAS3442X-R PCIX card, enabling accesses to /usr to exceed 250MB/sec).

Whatever model you buy, remember to use some other system to update the SSD's firmware prior to main use.

Ian.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> What 460s do you have? How much, and where are you in the world? I'm always on the lookout for more to expand
> my benchmarking stuff.
> Ian.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1248799/2x-evga-gtx-460-768mb









If you're in Scotland though that could be some pricey shipping me thinks.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> If you're in Scotland though that could be some pricey shipping me thinks.


Ah, yes, good point.







And not just the shipping, the 20% import tax aswell. Never mind!

Btw, funny thing about the 460 768MB, perhaps because of its lower thermal output, I was able to push my Palit
card to a ridiculous 852MHz core, 4004 RAM, 1704 shader, way up from its default config of 675/3600/1350:

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16500927

That's actually quicker than a stock speed EVGA GTX 460 1GB FTW.









Freaky eh? Of course the 768MB card will be a bit more RAM limited at high res/detail, but the oc potential is remarkable.

So are you upgrading to newer cards on your M2N board? If so, definitely need oc'd Ph2 to exploit them properly.

Ian.


----------



## damienj26

Hey everyone..I somehow managed to get the X4 970 BE C3 stepping running on my M2N32SLi Deluxe board phewwww...
I set the core voltage of the cpu at 1.25. Is there a problem when doing this..What is the default core voltage of the 970 BE..Thanks in advance..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2391427


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damienj26*
> 
> Hey everyone..I somehow managed to get the X4 970 BE C3 stepping running on my M2N32SLi Deluxe board phewwww...
> I set the core voltage of the cpu at 1.25. Is there a problem when doing this..What is the default core voltage of the 970 BE..Thanks in advance..
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2391427


Welcome to the club.
The default voltage is different for each and every individual CPU.
1.25V is very safe; If you want to OC your CPU you can push the voltage all the way up to 1.45-1.5V and as long as your CPU does not heat up too much that is safe too.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damienj26*
> 
> Hey everyone..I somehow managed to get the X4 970 BE C3 stepping running on my M2N32SLi Deluxe board phewwww...
> I set the core voltage of the cpu at 1.25. Is there a problem when doing this..What is the default core voltage of the 970 BE..Thanks in advance..
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2391427


Gratz to getting your CPU up and running. I am running the same processor and you have to set it to at least 1.33v manually in the BIOS. I am running my summer OC which is at 3.8MHz with the NB running at 1950MHz at around 1.37v


----------



## damienj26

Thanks DrSwizz and Agent_kenshin..My M2N32 Sli deluxe board was simply lying around for the last 2 years.. Saw this forum and decided to revive the lil guy cause I love the board..Had a 6000+ on it which used to idle at 35c with cool and quiet enabled..The new 970 now idles at 50 after undewrvolting







....Ran prime95 for 1.5 hrs and the max temp was 63c..The case has pretty decent cooling and the heatsink has been installed fine as well. Thermal paste was used correctly ..Used the coolermaster one..I would like to know if Cool and Quiet can be enabled and still make the 970 run at 3.5Ghz using the hack..I would like to reduce the temps..Will reducing the voltage at the NB lessen the heat? ..Using two sticks of Kingston ram at 667mhz..I have a hd 4850 which idles at 50c as well..The whole pc seems to be like a stove and the stock heatsink of the processor sounds like a ****en helicopter..The stock heatsink fan is made by some company called AVC.Also what kind of a hack would I need to do get the processor working at full power in linux..Noob here in the matters of overclocking...Would love to know what all changes I need to make in the BIOS to reduce temps..Thanks in advance..


----------



## ozlay

hey i got my phenom 8400 up to 2.5ghz at stock voltage with a 240 fsb I know the older phenoms dont overclock to well but if i can get 2.5ghz at stock voltage shouldn't i be able to go higher with fsb more voltage i tryed droping the ram more but still want let me set the fsb over 243









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2392072


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> hey i got my phenom 8400 up to 2.5ghz at stock voltage with a 240 fsb I know the older phenoms dont overclock to well but if i can get 2.5ghz at stock voltage shouldn't i be able to go higher with fsb more voltage i tryed droping the ram more but still want let me set the fsb over 243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2392072


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damienj26*
> 
> Thanks DrSwizz and Agent_kenshin..My M2N32 Sli deluxe board was simply lying around for the last 2 years.. Saw this forum and decided to revive the lil guy cause I love the board..Had a 6000+ on it which used to idle at 35c with cool and quiet enabled..The new 970 now idles at 50 after undewrvolting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Ran prime95 for 1.5 hrs and the max temp was 63c..The case has pretty decent cooling and the heatsink has been installed fine as well. Thermal paste was used correctly ..Used the coolermaster one..I would like to know if Cool and Quiet can be enabled and still make the 970 run at 3.5Ghz using the hack..I would like to reduce the temps..Will reducing the voltage at the NB lessen the heat? ..Using two sticks of Kingston ram at 667mhz..I have a hd 4850 which idles at 50c as well..The whole pc seems to be like a stove and the stock heatsink of the processor sounds like a ****en helicopter..The stock heatsink fan is made by some company called AVC.Also what kind of a hack would I need to do get the processor working at full power in linux..Noob here in the matters of overclocking...Would love to know what all changes I need to make in the BIOS to reduce temps..Thanks in advance..


Don't trust the temperature readings 100%. The CPU temperature reading you get from the M2N* boards are often a bit too high when using AM3 CPUs. The CPU "core" temperature readings are always too low.
CnQ can be used; I think you need to set the CPU settings to "auto" to be able to use it though.
Other than buying a more efficient CPU cooler & using CnQ there are really is not anything you can do to lower the temperatures.
You have no direct control over the CPU/NB; you cannot lower the CPU/NB voltage.

Use this in Linux:
http://www.ztex.de/misc/k10ctl.e.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> hey i got my phenom 8400 up to 2.5ghz at stock voltage with a 240 fsb I know the older phenoms dont overclock to well but if i can get 2.5ghz at stock voltage shouldn't i be able to go higher with fsb more voltage i tryed droping the ram more but still want let me set the fsb over 243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2392072


Try lowering the HT multiplier to 4x.
It might be that you have reached the max frequency for the CPU/NB though.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damienj26*
> 
> Thanks DrSwizz and Agent_kenshin..My M2N32 Sli deluxe board was simply lying around for the last 2 years.. Saw this forum and decided to revive the lil guy cause I love the board..Had a 6000+ on it which used to idle at 35c with cool and quiet enabled..The new 970 now idles at 50 after undewrvolting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Ran prime95 for 1.5 hrs and the max temp was 63c..The case has pretty decent cooling and the heatsink has been installed fine as well. Thermal paste was used correctly ..Used the coolermaster one..I would like to know if Cool and Quiet can be enabled and still make the 970 run at 3.5Ghz using the hack..I would like to reduce the temps..Will reducing the voltage at the NB lessen the heat? ..Using two sticks of Kingston ram at 667mhz..I have a hd 4850 which idles at 50c as well..The whole pc seems to be like a stove and the stock heatsink of the processor sounds like a ****en helicopter..The stock heatsink fan is made by some company called AVC.Also what kind of a hack would I need to do get the processor working at full power in linux..Noob here in the matters of overclocking...Would love to know what all changes I need to make in the BIOS to reduce temps..Thanks in advance..


I have never tired to enable CnQ since I have had my 970 in until I discovered Phenom MSR Tweaker (PMT) which allows you to set your P-States of your CPU and it allows you to set up a custom CnQ. I use this instead of Nvidia system tools to set up my CPU properly. The program that Dr.Swizz linked (k10ctl) for Linux works the same way PMT does. I use Linux though VMware in windows so there's no need to use k10ctl and when I run programs though the VM, my P-States in PMT act accordingly.

Your temps are pretty high and the stock cooler is to blame. I would put some cash towards a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103099&cm_sp=DailyDeal-_-35-103-099-_-Homepage This is a very inexpensive cooler but high preforming that's a hell of a lot better then the stock that comes with the phenom II's. This one can be easily be put into a push/pull configuration if you desire.


----------



## damienj26

Thanks DrSwizz and Agent_kenshin for the valuable information you guys are providing me..
@DrSwizz- I'll check out K10CTL after installing Ubuntu 12.4..Thanks for the heads up on the temp readings and NB voltage..

I pretty much like the Phenom Msr Tweaker for Windows..This means I need to disable the Cool & Quiet in Bios and also ignore power options in Control Panel I guess..

@Agent_Kenshin -Yes the temps are high..The room temp here is 32c..I'll check out the cu cooler you recomended.. Could you tell me the values I need to set up for Phenom Msr Tweaker..I love the current setup of my processor..The cpu voltage in Bios is 1.25v and in Cpuz it shows up as 1.298v..The processor shows up at multiplier 17.5 and at clock speed of 3.5ghz..I do not intend to overclock..I need a lower p state for my processor so that when I download stuff the processor does not use all its power..Thanks in advance..


----------



## damienj26

@ Agent Kenshin - As I understand I should uninstall Nvidia tools and setup Phenom msr tweaker and then setup two p states..One for the idle state and the full power state..I would like to know the values of your processor's lower p states. What exactly is VID and NB ID?..I would love to set em up as low as possible to reduce temps..

My p state 0 - performance will have 17.5 X for all cores..
Should I use the current values for both VID and NB ID

My p state 1 - power saver
core values -?
VID -?
NB ID - ?

Also I would like to know how to make sure the processor shifts state automatically depending on the load on it when using the Phenom Msr Tweaker..


----------



## kmcwilliams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Well, perhaps I should have written 1000MHz instead since that is the real frequency and less confusing. Anyway, I have gotten my CPU + RAM 100% stable at 970MHz and judging from what I have read in the forums this is a rather typical max memory overclock for the Deneb CPUs.
> I came across this table on Wikipedia the other day that might be of interest to you:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cas_latency#Memory_timing_examples
> As you can see the difference between high latency, low speed DDR3 & low latency DDR2 is not very large at all (I can confirm that these numbers do, at least in some sense reflect real life performance).
> You should also be aware that overclocking the L3 cache to 2600-2800MHz or so using your new AM3+ motherboard will boost performance much more than faster RAM will.
> For me the RAM disk brings back memories of my first computer, the Amiga. The AmigaOS had a RAM disk built in right from the start.
> Well, the Phenom IIs/Athlon IIs do benefit allot from improved cooling (and I imagine that this is more true for in your case since you live in a warmer climate). A H100 should give good enough cooling and is cheaper and simpler than custom water cooling, but you will be missing all the fun & joy from build a custom water cooling setup.


I am STILL running the M2N SLI Deluxe I put together 4 or 5 years ago. She is starting to feel a little long in the tooth though. Something that really got my interest was something I read at the Asus boards, and so I came to this thread, to see if anyone has actually done it.

Will these MBs work with 16 GB of ram?

Has anyone here actually done it. ?

and further, will it work with DDR3 ram? I did see your reference to the AM3 board, but the memory controller is onboard the AM3 CPU, so I was just wondering.

The 16GB claim was made at the Asus site, but the discussion here was what really peaked my interest. I tend to trust practicing OCers just a little more than I do regular users, that is why I came to this thread to look.

Thanks to any and all that can confirm, or deny these questions.

I may be making a purchase and updating the old gal.

BTW and one last note, this MB has been the most stable and reliable system I have ever built. about 15 or so since my first in 1994. An old AMD K-133 P75 with a whopping 16 MB of RAM and a 100 MB HDD. DAMN !!!! : ]


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Yeah I would unstall the Nvidia system tools or you can just disable the profile from starting up when you log in. You will want to disable CnQ in the BIOS as well. Here's the guide that I used to configure PMT http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/9690#post_16083715

P0 is your highest power state while 1-4 are your lower ones. P0 is set to full/OC speed while P1 I keep at a lower value which is around 900Mhz. I keep my power profile locked at High performance since I fold on my PC but when I'm not folding, gaming or something that does not require full speed, the CPU will clock it's self down. As in terms of the vcore/NB values, I have them set to what ever I have them in the BIOS for my highest preforming states.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmcwilliams*
> 
> Will these MBs work with 16 GB of ram?
> Has anyone here actually done it. ?
> and further, will it work with DDR3 ram? I did see your reference to the AM3 board, but the memory controller is onboard the AM3 CPU, so I was just wondering.
> The 16GB claim was made at the Asus site, but the discussion here was what really peaked my interest. I tend to trust practicing OCers just a little more than I do regular users, that is why I came to this thread to look.


You cannot put DDR3 modules in our boards since the slots are not electrically compatible. I have not heard of anyone being able to put 16GB of ram in any of our boards. I believe the official maximum is 8GB. 4-8GB is plenty of your average system and when you get to the 8-16GB range for DDR2, it actually costs much more then DDR3 if you're buying brand new.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmcwilliams*
> 
> I am STILL running the M2N SLI Deluxe I put together 4 or 5 years ago. She is starting to feel a little long in the tooth though. Something that really got my interest was something I read at the Asus boards, and so I came to this thread, to see if anyone has actually done it.
> 
> Will these MBs work with 16 GB of ram?
> 
> Has anyone here actually done it. ?
> 
> and further, will it work with DDR3 ram? I did see your reference to the AM3 board, but the memory controller is onboard the AM3 CPU, so I was just wondering.
> 
> The 16GB claim was made at the Asus site, but the discussion here was what really peaked my interest. I tend to trust practicing OCers just a little more than I do regular users, that is why I came to this thread to look.
> 
> Thanks to any and all that can confirm, or deny these questions.
> 
> I may be making a purchase and updating the old gal.
> 
> BTW and one last note, this MB has been the most stable and reliable system I have ever built. about 15 or so since my first in 1994. An old AMD K-133 P75 with a whopping 16 MB of RAM and a 100 MB HDD. DAMN !!!! : ]


8gb ram max.Can you link to the asus site 16gb claim.
Nobody here is running 16gb on an M2N board.
DDR3 is physically different and won't fit.

What cpu are you running now?

Gyro


----------



## kmcwilliams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> You cannot put DDR3 modules in our boards since the slots are not electrically compatible. I have not heard of anyone being able to put 16GB of ram in any of our boards. I believe the official maximum is 8GB. 4-8GB is plenty of your average system and when you get to the 8-16GB range for DDR2, it actually costs much more then DDR3 if you're buying brand new.


Yeah, I appreciate the quick response.

I know that the manual says 8 GB, but like I stated, there were claims that 16GB was possible. I am also aware that DDR2 is more expensive than DDR3, that is why the statements made in this thread REALLY peaked my interest.

I was not aware of the electronic differences of the memory modules. I had already checked the voltages and they were similar,

But you say that the pin assignements on the modules are different ?

I can live with that. Still going to do another 4 GB upgrade. I still use this system for gaming, older games, and eliminating the frequency of the use of the PageFile makes a huge difference.

Thanks for your reply Agent_kenshin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> 8gb ram max.Can you link to the asus site 16gb claim.
> Nobody here is running 16gb on an M2N board.
> DDR3 is physically different and won't fit.
> What cpu are you running now?
> Gyro


Thanks for the reply gyro

Here is the link to the claim that it will work. Did you doubt me ?

I did not know if anyone had got it working or if it was possible, that is why I asked my question.

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&id=20090628052452046&board_id=1&model=M2N-SLI%20Deluxe&page=2&count=11

My CPU is the Phenom II X4 945 Deneb 3.0GH 6MB L3 Cache. Working stable with a few bios tweaks.

One more thing that got me to wondering whether it would work or not, is 16 GB with 4 modules are listed to work with my MB at gskills
http://www.gskill.com/configurator2.php?pid=2&model=1045
and I belive I saw another 16 GB set listed at another memory company earlier this evening too.

Has anyone else had any experience with the 16GB working or not ?


----------



## damienj26

@Agent_Kenshin - Thanks for the info once again. I have a small doubt. I have set the core voltage of the cpu in the bios to 1.25. The system is running stable and fine. Coretemp shows the VID as 1.0500. Is this correct? ..Should I use 1.0500 VID in the P0 performance state or use the 1.25 value in the Bios? If the VID is really 1.0500 in P0 state then it means I can decrease VID in the power saving P1 state.
.Please help clear my doubt..


----------



## damienj26

@Agent_Kenshin - Thanks for the info once again. I have a small doubt. I have set the core voltage of the cpu in the bios to 1.25. The system is running stable and fine. Coretemp shows the VID as 1.0500. Is this correct? ..Should I use 1.0500 VID in the P0 performance state or use the 1.25 value in the Bios? If the VID is really 1.0500 in P0 state then it means I can decrease VID in the power saving P1 state.
.Please help clear my doubt..


----------



## damienj26

The Phenom msr tweaker is a life saver..Thanks Agent_Kershin for the valuable tip..

Here are my settings on it..I hope the low VID on the settings does not cause any problems to my processor in the long run..

bios settings on the M2N32 Sli Deluxe --
==================
vcore voltage of cpu - 1.25V
ddr2 voltage - 1.8v - speed 667 - ganged mode

Inside Phenom msr tweaker settings
===============================

p2 power saving state (power saving profile)

multiplier 4 - 800 mhz
VID 0.8625
NB ID 0.8625 --
lowest you can go is 0.825 for the x4 phenom at 800 mhz at which it uses exactly 39.8 watts TDP..

p1 mid state

multiplier 11 - 2200 mhz
VID 0.9375
NB ID 0.9375

p0 max state high performance -- over this and you are overclocking it..Stock settings (performance profile)

multiplier 17.5 3500 mhz
VID 1.0500
NB ID 1.0500

cool and quiet settings
=========================
balanced uses switches between 0,1,2 - 0-2
powersaver - 2-2 - only the p2 power saving
performance - 0-0 - only full stock performance

Now I'm using the balanced power profile and my lil baby X4 970 is idling at a low 43c at last..


----------



## damienj26

Ummm I got a bluescreen error 0x00000c5 and a message saying the BIOS on this board is not acpi compliant..I tried to make the p states change permanent earlier with the phenom msr tweaker..Could this be the issue I wonder..My heart is in my mouth lol..


----------



## ozlay

well i tried lowering my ht to 4x with the 8400 but still cant get it to go above 240fsb its like theres a wall at 240 if i set it above 240 it will not post i tried setting the ram to 533 and 400 and also tried lowering the multiplier to 10x but still is stuck at 240 and cant go any higher is kinda strange cpu-z seems to read my voltage wrong

cpu is running at 39c and 48c load which isn't to bad considering im using a stock cooler from a 6000+









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2393467


----------



## Kittencake

ok im gonna make this my first attempt at over clocking a cpu on the m2n-e board its a 6400+ whats my best way about doing it?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> 8gb ram max.Can you link to the asus site 16gb claim.
> Nobody here is running 16gb on an M2N board.
> DDR3 is physically different and won't fit.
> What cpu are you running now?
> Gyro


Thanks for the reply gyro

Here is the link to the claim that it will work. Did you doubt me ?

I did not know if anyone had got it working or if it was possible, that is why I asked my question.

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&id=20090628052452046&board_id=1&model=M2N-SLI%20Deluxe&page=2&count=11

My CPU is the Phenom II X4 945 Deneb 3.0GH 6MB L3 Cache. Working stable with a few bios tweaks.

One more thing that got me to wondering whether it would work or not, is 16 GB with 4 modules are listed to work with my MB at gskills
http://www.gskill.com/configurator2.php?pid=2&model=1045
and I belive I saw another 16 GB set listed at another memory company earlier this evening too.

Has anyone else had any experience with the 16GB working or not ?[/quote]

I've been here for about 4 years,have seen thousands of users come through and have yet to see anyone using more than 8gb of ram on an M2N board.
The slots will only recognize a max of 2gb each.
The gskill link only says that some ram comes in a 4x4 kit,and at the bottom it says check system is compatible with 16gb max.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> well i tried lowering my ht to 4x with the 8400 but still cant get it to go above 240fsb its like theres a wall at 240 if i set it above 240 it will not post i tried setting the ram to 533 and 400 and also tried lowering the multiplier to 10x but still is stuck at 240 and cant go any higher is kinda strange cpu-z seems to read my voltage wrong
> 
> cpu is running at 39c and 48c load which isn't to bad considering im using a stock cooler from a 6000+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2393467


Try bumping the cpu-nb HT volts,the Nb freq is nearing 2000 and may need a boost.
If that does not help try removing the 2 mismatched ram sticks.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> ok im gonna make this my first attempt at over clocking a cpu on the m2n-e board its a 6400+ whats my best way about doing it?


First thing to do is read and follow this guide http://www.overclock.net/t/307316/offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2/0_20

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## ozlay

the boards memory controller is compatible with 4gig memory modules and both the 570 and 590 chipsets both support 16gigs of ram so the board should support 16gigs of ram


----------



## ozlay

well it seems that my boards max fsb is 240 i cant go any higher i tryed 4 different chips and none will go above 240 when i set it to 240 the board cant post i wander if its a 5002 bios limitation which bios should i use


----------



## N2Gaming

Ozlay this is unlikely the boards fault IMO.

I would try to use different ram dividers, increase volts to ram or cpu or both lower or increase your cpu multi and fiddle w/your ram timmings. Try 2T Command Rate if you have not already


----------



## ozlay

how do you change ram deviders im alreay using 2t 667 and 533 iv tried all the way up to 1.4v on the cpu and 2.1v on the ram my north bridge is running at 2160 1.35v iv tried going 241fsb at a 5x multiplier with 400 memory and 3x ht 6-6-6-18-24 ram 2 gskills but still refuses to post also when i use a 6000+ i have to lower the multiplier to 14x to run at 240 but when i set it to 241 it default the multiplier to 15x and thats why it cant run with the 6000+ higher then 240fsb

my gskills can do 4-3-3-9 at 1066 i dont think its a ram problem


----------



## gr8sho

Try lowering the HT multiplier to 4X. Do this in BIOS and not using Nvidia Control Panel.


----------



## ozlay

yeah i tryed 4x on both the ht and the nb


----------



## N2Gaming

Ozlay you don't have your system in your sig so it's really hard to get a clear picture of what you are doing.

Are you using a BE CPU?

Have you tried a lower CPU Multi in the bios yet?

Edit: BTW your avatar is Purrrfect


----------



## ozlay

there i think i fixed it now you should be able to see my rig in my sig


----------



## ozlay

ok so i am trying to overclock my x3 8400 so far i have got it to 240fsb with a 10.5x multiplier which gets me to 2.52 ghz or 400mhz overclocked 2160nb which is stable at stock speeds with a 4x ht and 667mhz ram but when i go to set the fsb above 240 at 241 or higher it will not post i have tried running with just my gskill ram at different timings so i dont think its a ram issue and i also tried all the multipliers starting at 5x and worked my way up until 10.5 and none of them will not let me go higher then 240fsb i tried setting the nb to 1.35v and still nothing









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2393467


----------



## N2Gaming

I'm not sure on this one Ozlay but I don't remember any X3 8400 CPU's being built w/the black edition for ease of overclocking.

You should be able to lower your Multi but not raise it above it's rated speed. .

Ok I just confirmed your CPU is not a BE. AMD aparently only develped one Phenom X3 CPU in a Black Edition which also had the B3 Revision. Your CPU may have a locked Multi I'm not sure. One thing for sure is it is not a Black Edition and it has the B2 Revision which may have a little to do w/your situation.

I would try the following.

Remove the other non matching MIcron & Qumonda sticks of ram and leave only the GSkill in your board. Then set the RAM timings to 5-5-5-15-2T and set the volts accordingly. IIRC the IMC in the Phenom I CPU's was very week and could not overclock very well either which may have been one of the reasons AMD came out with the Phenom II cpu's not to long after.

Lower your CPU multi to 9 or 8 and try it again. There is a chart somewhere I'll have to dig it out to help you understand your clocks and multies w/regards to what you should obtain prior to any F10 / save and reboot Failures







I'll go try to find that in a minute for you.

Here are some images I managed to dig up for you regarding the Phenom I CPU's you will see all X3 cpu's, the 8750 & your CPU the 8400

Here is the entire workstation Phenom X3 line up


Here is the only Phenom BE X3 CPU compared to yours (NOTE) Revisions of both CPU's


Here is a screen shot that shows the only BE Phenom X3 CPU


EDIT: Here is the thread the Excel OC Calculator use to be in but it looks like the links have stopped working


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> yeah i tryed 4x on both the ht and the nb


You only want that change for HT. You want to keep the HT bus close to 1000MHz. IIRC, you'll have to push the CPU-NB voltage up to around 1.3V to get the motherboard stable. I don't know about what IMC limitations your chip has. On my 965BE, I couldn't get the system to stay stable past 250MHz.


----------



## Gyro

ozlay, are you making these changes in the bios or are you using nvtools?

Gyro


----------



## ozlay

Im using BIOS i don't have system tools installed


----------



## Capt

I have a M2N68-LA and I don't know where to look for a BIOS. Anybody has any idea?


----------



## Gyro

Here is one http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&softwareitem=pv-55440-1

Are you having problems?

Gyro


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Here is one http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&softwareitem=pv-55440-1
> Are you having problems?
> Gyro


I don't know if it will work with my computer. This is the computer that I have.

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c01374050&lang=en&cc=us&taskId=135&contentType=SupportFAQ&prodSeriesId=3677047&prodTypeId=12454

EDIT: Also, will a Phenom x4 quad core work on this mobo?


----------



## aarkhon

Will installing a SATA 6gb/s and/or USB 3.0 PCIe 4x Expansion Card into my second PCIe 16x slot slow my Video Card on the primary PCIe 16x slot down to 8x, as it states it would do were another Video Card to occupy the secondary in SLI-mode.

Just curious as I was interested in adding these capabilities to my M2N-SLI; thanks in advance!


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> I don't know if it will work with my computer. This is the computer that I have.
> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c01374050&lang=en&cc=us&taskId=135&contentType=SupportFAQ&prodSeriesId=3677047&prodTypeId=12454
> EDIT: Also, will a Phenom x4 quad core work on this mobo?


yeah that bios will work they both use the same motherboard and yes you can upgrade to a quadcore would recommend one thats under 95w such as an HDX955WFK4DGM and black edition cpus will not work with oem boards









this could help http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-ASUS/M2N68-LA_(Narra3-GL8E).html


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> You only want that change for HT. You want to keep the HT bus close to 1000MHz. IIRC, you'll have to push the CPU-NB voltage up to around 1.3V to get the motherboard stable. I don't know about what IMC limitations your chip has. On my 965BE, I couldn't get the system to stay stable past 250MHz.


My system gets very unstable at around 248 and my board won't even post past 250. It has something to with the NB of my chip going past 2000Mhz which from my research seems to be the limit on this board with Phenom II chips. At around 1950MHz, things seem to get very unstable but all is good when I run slightly below this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> I don't know if it will work with my computer. This is the computer that I have.
> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c01374050&lang=en&cc=us&taskId=135&contentType=SupportFAQ&prodSeriesId=3677047&prodTypeId=12454
> EDIT: Also, will a Phenom x4 quad core work on this mobo?


Was looking at this http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-ASUS/M2N68-LA_%28Narra3-GL8E%29.html I seen a link in there about someone getting a 125w 955 quad working in that board (I would not trust that 100%) but I personally I would not put anything higher then a 95w since this board has a weaker VRM then the M2n/M2n32-SLI Deluxe and most likely you would need the workaround to get the 955 to even work properly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aarkhon*
> 
> Will installing a SATA 6gb/s and/or USB 3.0 PCIe 4x Expansion Card into my second PCIe 16x slot slow my Video Card on the primary PCIe 16x slot down to 8x, as it states it would do were another Video Card to occupy the secondary in SLI-mode.
> Just curious as I was interested in adding these capabilities to my M2N-SLI; thanks in advance!


Adding a second video card in the second PCIe slot will bring both cards down to 8x with the exception of the M2n32 SLI Deluxe which will drive both cards at 16x. As for the USB 3.0/SATA6 controller card, Those use the shortest PCIe slots on your board so they should not interfere with a single video card that's in the 16x slot. As for a SATA6 controller card, I would not even bother with one if you are running mechanical HDD's since they cannot fully saturate SATA3/6 bandwidth but a SSD will. Even if you run 1 SSD, I would not bother with a SATA6 card since SSD's are plenty fast over mechanical drives and you are possibly adding more latency to the system.


----------



## ivanz

I want to buy radeon 7850 instead of the old radeon 1950 pro. Graphics Port MB - 1.0, videocard - 3.0. PCI Express is backwards compatible (1.0 VGA should work on a 3.0 MB and a 3.0 VGA should work on a 1.0 MB). What do you think, whether the card will run on this board (the board of the same top level)? PSU enermax pro 87+ 600w. Always write that could run, maybe not.
What can you say about this? Who tried it?
thanks


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanz*
> 
> I want to buy radeon 7850 instead of the old radeon 1950 pro. Graphics Port MB - 1.0, videocard - 3.0. PCI Express is backwards compatible (1.0 VGA should work on a 3.0 MB and a 3.0 VGA should work on a 1.0 MB). What do you think, whether the card will run on this board (the board of the same top level)? PSU enermax pro 87+ 600w. Always write that could run, maybe not.
> What can you say about this? Who tried it?
> thanks


well we dont know what board you have post your specs plz as for the enermax psu yes it will support the 7850 but we need to know the rest of your computers spec to tell you if it will work with the rest of your hardware


----------



## k3ilbasa

I've got a question I was hoping someone could help me with. I've got the M2N32 - SLI DELUX board. I tried to flash it to the latest bios (2209 I think?) and it said it completed successfully but now I am at the BootBlock screen with a checksum error. I've tried to reset cmos by removing the battery for 15 minutes and resetting the jumper but it did not work. I've tried to reflash with a flash drive, CD, DVD but everytime I do, I get an error saying AWDFLASH.EXE is missing. when I did that all those times, I tried just including the AWDFLASH.EXE and 2205.BIN, I've tried making a bootable dos cd to do it, but it doesn't matter, each time I get the AWDFLASH.EXE missing error. Does anyone have any suggestions on what to try?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k3ilbasa*
> 
> I've got a question I was hoping someone could help me with. I've got the M2N32 - SLI DELUX board. I tried to flash it to the latest bios (2209 I think?) and it said it completed successfully but now I am at the BootBlock screen with a checksum error. I've tried to reset cmos by removing the battery for 15 minutes and resetting the jumper but it did not work. I've tried to reflash with a flash drive, CD, DVD but everytime I do, I get an error saying AWDFLASH.EXE is missing. when I did that all those times, I tried just including the AWDFLASH.EXE and 2205.BIN, I've tried making a bootable dos cd to do it, but it doesn't matter, each time I get the AWDFLASH.EXE missing error. Does anyone have any suggestions on what to try?


I think you should try booting a DOS floppy disk. If you can boot into DOS you can then flash the BIOS manually.


----------



## ivanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> well we dont know what board you have post your specs plz as for the enermax psu yes it will support the 7850 but we need to know the rest of your computers spec to tell you if it will work with the rest of your hardware


mb: m2n32 sli deluxe wifi *rev. 1.0.4G*, bios 5002, CPU phenom 945, without overclock.
specifications more in my opinion do not need


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanz*
> 
> mb: m2n32 sli deluxe wifi *rev. 1.0.4G*, bios 5002, CPU phenom 945, without overclock.
> specifications more in my opinion do not need


It should work fine with that board make sure to use latest drivers from ati


----------



## ivanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> It should work fine with that board make sure to use latest drivers from ati


thank you.
you do not accidentally try? or can anyone know? may be a problem when you connect the video card, because the slot pci-e mb 1.0 and 3.0 graphics card slot?


----------



## Gyro

PCI-e 3.0 is backwards compatible to 1.0.
The 7850 will work just fine.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## ivanz

*Gyro* I know that PCI-e 3.0 is backwards compatible to 1.0. I am not sure that everything will be fine.
+ chipset nvidia nforce 590 sli, videocard - ati...


----------



## ivanz

del


----------



## Agent_kenshin

The ATI card should run just fine. As long as you're running one of the newer BIOS versions that has the fix for long boot time, you will be fine.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> The ATI card should run just fine. As long as you're running one of the newer BIOS versions that has the fix for long boot time, you will be fine.


The 590 chipset does not have the ATI slow boot problem, only 560 and 570 chipsets.

Gyro


----------



## verkurt

Hey guys. So I finally got my hd6870. I plugged it in and everything worked out great. I got to the bios screen and couldn't figure out how to update it from the bios screen. I did find out I am running version 2207.

So I guess the first thing to do is get the new version 5002 running. Then i'll get pmtweaker and cpu-z and start messing with the other stuff to get my 955 running on this board. What would be the best way to upgrade the m2n232sli version from 2207 to 5002?


----------



## Gyro

First load the bios on a usb stick(formatted to fat32),then with the usb stick in reboot.
Enter the bios, got to tools tab and you will see ez-flash,click on it and it will ask if you want to open it,click yes and then follow the instructions.

Good luck

Gyro

ps; you can get the bios on the front page of this thread.


----------



## verkurt

Awesome! I got it updated. From here can I download cpu-z and pmtweaker onto the usb and put them on the computer through the bios as well, or should I just get windows 7 going and try it that way?


----------



## Gyro

cpu-z and PMT are both windows programs,so install them in windows.

Gyro


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> The 590 chipset does not have the ATI slow boot problem, only 560 and 570 chipsets.
> Gyro


Thanks for the info, did not know that the ATI slow boot bug was only unique to those chipsets.


----------



## verkurt

Well crap now it won't post. I don't get any beeps anymore. I took the ram out and powered up and got all sorts of crazy beeps just to test the mobo.

I may have to put an older cpu in to get it to post because for some reason it wont post now that I have ver 5002 running.


----------



## ivanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> The 590 chipset does not have the ATI slow boot problem, only 560 and 570 chipsets.
> Gyro


thank you very much. I do not know. I just talked about the problems at the start


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verkurt*
> 
> Well crap now it won't post. I don't get any beeps anymore. I took the ram out and powered up and got all sorts of crazy beeps just to test the mobo.
> 
> I may have to put an older cpu in to get it to post because for some reason it wont post now that I have ver 5002 running.


.
Did you flash with the new cpu?
Try resetting the cmos.


Gyro


----------



## verkurt

Thanks Gyro! I got it working and I downloaded cpu-z and phenom tweaker. Not sure what to do now, but I maybe want to get a little bit more out of it. For a cooler I have a hyper 212+. Here is a cpu-z screen shot to give you guys a look at what I have going.


----------



## Gyro

Glad you got it running.









Can you go to "my profile" at the top of the page and put in some of your system specs please.(scroll to the bottom "create new rig", just 1(Name rig) and 2(components) will do.)

Some of the things to do first are,in bios set ai tuning to manual,set cpu voltage to manual @1.35v,set cpu-nb HT speed to x5(your cpu-z shows it at x4 @800 should be 1000),set ram freq and timings and voltage manually to specs.

I suggest you use it for awhile just to make sure everything is stable,then we can start to oc.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## verkurt

Thanks again Gyro!

I wrote down what you said to do in Bios and I think I found everything ( after some digging around). Here is a new cpu-z


----------



## Gyro

Looking good.
Cpu volts are set to 1.35v?
If so it looks like you have about .04v overvoltage,which is pretty common,but not a problem,just back the cpu volts(in the bios) down till it reads as 1.35 in cpu-z.
Both my M2N32's are about the same.eg;1.30v in bios gives me 1.344v in cpu-z.

Gyro


----------



## verkurt

Yes they were set to 1.35 in the bios and it was reading a little high. I did what you said and went back into BIOS and set the voltage to 1.30 and now my cpu-z reads the 1.344v like yours.


----------



## Gyro

Super.

Gyro


----------



## ozlay

is this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113007 a non be cpu cuz i know the 125w 955 is but it looks like the 95w 955 inst a be?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> is this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113007 a non be cpu cuz i know the 125w 955 is but it looks like the 95w 955 inst a be?


Yes that is a non be. http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Phenom%20II%20X4%20955%20-%20HDX955WFK4DGM.html

Gyro


----------



## PsychoKow51

Really glad I found this site. Helped me decide to upgrade my PC instead of buying new. Put in a PHII 975BE. I am still on XP SP3 and had some difficulties I thought I'd share in case it helped anyone else (You win 7 guys are so lucky):

Tried setting CPU Multipliers using nVidia Tools version 6.08 (latest I think):
Result: I could set the CPU multipliers! I selected to have the settings load at os boot. Then I rebooted to make sure it would work. CPU-Z confirmed the settings worked, however nVidia tools would only show multiplier selections for 4 and lower. I could not get this resolved and didn't find much help on google.

So I gave up on nVidia tools and tried PhenmoMsrTweaker. Very cool tool. But could not get it to load the right settings at startup. The service would be running, and simply hitting the update button OR restarting the service would kick in the settings. However, I really really wanted to boot to the settings I WANT!!!

So I tried using the version of nVidia that BigJohn used (6.05). This would not boot to the right settings either, however I found it was because it was not creating the osbootpf file. So I made one by copying a different profile.

Boots the way I want now. Don't I feel like a king!!

If anyone one knows what I could do to get PMT to boot right, I'm listening, cause I like it a lot better than nVida. Was thinking maybe there was another service I could list as a dependency to make sure its loading later in the start-up process, but wasn't sure which one made sense. Thoughts?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychoKow51*
> 
> If anyone one knows what I could do to get PMT to boot right, I'm listening, cause I like it a lot better than nVida. Was thinking maybe there was another service I could list as a dependency to make sure its loading later in the start-up process, but wasn't sure which one made sense. Thoughts?


Neither NVT nor PMT can actually boot the machine at the higher speed. The OS has to be up and then they will kick in.

In the case of PMT, you want to install it with the Service option enabled. I also use the Cool 'n Quiet function within the tool itself, and make sure C1E and CnQ are disabled in BIOS. In Windows power options, make sure it is set to Balanced if using Windows 7, and use at least 2 or more P states. Make sure to hit the update button and apply setting so the P states are memorized. Install CoreTemp as a monitor utility and you will be able to see the CPU clock setting initially come up at the lower setting and as work demand is applied, you will see the Clock frequency ramp up. You should also be able to use the voltage control in PMT. Most of the default settings the author gives can be used without too much modification. The main benefit of using balanced mode is that the machine will idle very nicely at lower voltage and frequency with significant reduction in power usage and heat output.

If you're in need to clamp PMT to High Performance mode, sometimes needed in gaming apps, you can use Windows Power setting to apply the mode there and ensure that the High Performance tab in PMT Service is set to only use P0 state. For myself running a number of current games like Diablo III, I don't have to fuss with any of the power modes since the machine plays well enough.

Even in more modern boards like the Asus Crosshair V Formula, PMT is used by me in Windows 8, exactly as I described it above. I learned all there is with it on my M2N32-SLI.

Also, Please go into your control panel settings in this forum and enable it to show the components in your system to avoid guesswork on our part.


----------



## ozlay

I found this hhttp://www.frozencpu.com/products/15244/cpa-617/Lian_Li_PW-IO2AH100_USB_30_20pin_Header_to_USB_20_Header_PW-IO2AH100.html?tl=g2c539s98 to get my usb 3 ports on my case to work with the board


----------



## ivanz

default bios use vcore 1.42v . i set vcore 1,25, but bios use 1,29. it is good or bad?
If the voltage is set 1,42, built-in sensor (mb) shows the temperature of greater than 60C. If set 1.25 shows the ~50.
Difference between the sensor mb and processor 20 degrees regardless of the heating temperature of the processor (cpu 34C - mb 54 (+20)


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanz*
> 
> default bios use vcore 1.42v . i set vcore 1,25, but bios use 1,29. it is good or bad?
> If the voltage is set 1,42, built-in sensor (mb) shows the temperature of greater than 60C. If set 1.25 shows the ~50.
> Difference between the sensor mb and processor 20 degrees regardless of the heating temperature of the processor (cpu 34C - mb 54 (+20)


1.42v is too much for stock clocks.
Most of the M2N32's overvolt the cpu,this not a problem just take the cpu voltage reading from cpu-z and adjust in the bios to get desired volts.
If your motherboard is running at 54c,I think you may need some more airflow in your case.My mb never gets over 40c under load and is only a few c above ambient at normal use.



Gyro


----------



## ozlay

I need a new cooler has anyone tried using the hyper 212+ with the m2n32-sli i want to know if it will clear the ram and the heat pipes im guessing i can turn it whatever direction i want so it should work


----------



## Gyro

As long as the ram is of normal hight it should work just fine.
It is a good cooler also.

Gyro


----------



## PsychoKow51

To gr8sho:
I understand how the service will start up. The issue is that the PMT service does start, but the settings aren't applied (or are getting overridden). A simple service restart once windows is booted far enough for me to interact with it gets the settings applied, but I'd like things a bit more automated. Any ideas?


----------



## PsychoKow51

Where is the control panel gr8sho mentioned?


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> As long as the ram is of normal hight it should work just fine.
> It is a good cooler also.
> Gyro


I will share my experience with HS/fan that require you to remove the AMD mounting bracket on the M2N32.

The M2N32's standard mounting bracket is a bit different compared to the other M2N's that are based on the 570MCP and lower and even with the newer AM3+ boards. The standard mounting holes/bracket on the M2N32 is mounted horizontally instead over vertically like most boards. The problem with this is that with some HS/fans that require you to remove the AMD mounting bracket, you won't be able to mount the new HS/fan in the usual exhaust going to the back of the case and you will either have the exhaust going on to your GPU (would not recommend that) or towards the top of the case.

My Zalman CNPS 9900max forces me to mount my HS/fan venting out the top of my case because of the AMD's mounting bracket positioning on the M2N32 and their custom retention bracket is not flexible and I am forced to mount it into a fixed position. I know that the D14 is pretty much the same story on the M2N32 when it comes to mounting. My Antec 900 has a massive 200mm fan at the top which vents out so I did not mind that I was forced to have my HS/Fan vent towards the top. My CPU temp rises about 2-3 degrees when I put my GPU at full load.

The cooler master hyper EVO looks to be very M2n32 friendly. I was watching a YouTube vid on installation (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSltsAMIoAs&feature=related) and it looks like the top retention clip can pivot around the HS/Fan so you can pretty much mount it so that it vents out either towards the back of the case or the top. Note that this guy choose to mount the EVO so that it vents out the top of the case but you can point it towards the back easily.

Here's a pic of my HS/Fan which i am forced to have it vent towards the top.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychoKow51*
> 
> Where is the control panel gr8sho mentioned?


Try this. In windows go to start > run > and type in "services.msc" and look for Phenom MSR Tweaker service. If it is on anything other then automatic, set it to automatic. If it is not in there, the program might not be installed correctly so I would reinstall it. Also i found this post which helped me out a lot when i first set up PMT

http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/9690#post_16083715


----------



## N2Gaming

I use Zalman CNPS 9700 Heat sink fan units and they work ok for me. I'm sure they don't get the best performance bang for the buck but there is a ton of them on ebay


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Yeah the 9700 don't get the best bang for the buck these days when there's the CM Hyper EVO







I actually have a Zalman 9700 which I used on my M2N32 with my old dual core. The installs on those were easy since they have a clip you can pivot on the base of the HS to the AMD mounting bracket and you were done. Funny thing is that when I got my 9900max, I put the retention clips on the HS and compared it to a old AM2 motherboard that I had laying around and it would go in just fine having it vent towards the back of the case. When I got to my M2N32, that's when I learned when that the AMD retention bracket was flipped around making normal mounting impossible with this HS.


----------



## N2Gaming

I was looking at another Zalman cooler earlier that has the fan sliding in the front row of fins. Looked like a nice cooler but I did not read any reviews and I already moved on to other things I need to get done atm.









I just always liked the look of the CNPS 9700 NT mod'd w/blue LED's


----------



## PsychoKow51

To Agent_kenshin:

Thanks for the link, I had found that before, and I agree it is very helpful!

After log in, I can see that the service is started. However, the settings are not in effect. When I restart the service, they immediately take effect (watching this all through CPU-Z). To check this, I have all P* set to the same settings - so it is pretty clear that there is something either preventing or over writing the settings after the service is started by windows. If there is a particular service that makes sense to wait for that will reasonably delay the service start-up, I can simply add it as a dependency to the PMT service.

Brian


----------



## Gyro

See if #14 here is any help http://www.overclock.net/t/551259/phenommsrtweaker-guide-custom-cool-n-quiet-for-overclocks

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Slink

In the far travels of this group, has anyone else noticed the 1066 RAM setting acts pretty wonky? Still using 800 :-/


----------



## N2Gaming

1066 on any AMD AM2+ MOBO/CPU combo is asking a lot of the IMC espcially if all 4 slots are populated.

I always ran my ram at 800 and overclocked the FSB from there to get to my happy spot of DDR2-1026 w/4 slots populated.

Been a while since I've seen you in these parts Slink.


----------



## ozlay

ok i can get the hyper 212+ or the hyper n 520 for the same price which one should i get ?

i have an extra fans for the 212+ if i need them 4 fans


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> See if #14 here is any help http://www.overclock.net/t/551259/phenommsrtweaker-guide-custom-cool-n-quiet-for-overclocks
> Good luck
> Gyro


I'm not entirely sure what the question is anymore, but I'll take another stab at it. BTW, I'm assuming the idea of getting the service itself installed was okay, but that the proper CPU multiplier wasn't getting set during the startup sequence.

The following worked for me just because I was never really interested in using PMT to run my CPU at max performance as a default.

So the trouble being reported I think is that when turning on the machine with PMT, the CPU clocks are still showing 4X.

Given that backdrop, my setup would simply be to select Balanced Power plan in Power Options of control panel. This is for Windows 7. With this in place, once PMT is loaded into memory, the service will detect CPU usage and will then work to manipulate the clock multiplier. During startup, the CPU has to typically perform many tasks, so PMT will jack the settings up to max. When done, it will revert things back to a 4X idle mode which is perfectly fine for a number of situations.

If you choose to use a tool such as CoreTemp as I've suggested on a number of occasions, you can easily see the CPU frequency variations and associate temp changes.


----------



## N2Gaming

I always chose to use Lavalys Everest Utimimate 5.0 for my benchmarking w/regards to temps and volts









It always worked good for me and was something I could always count on.







.02¢

N2G


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> ok i can get the hyper 212+ or the hyper n 520 for the same price which one should i get ?
> 
> i have an extra fans for the 212+ if i need them 4 fans


Get the 212+.

Gyro


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> I always chose to use Lavalys Everest Utimimate 5.0 for my benchmarking w/regards to temps and volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It always worked good for me and was something I could always count on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .02¢
> N2G


yeah i got everest ultimate 5.5 and it is amazing


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Get the 212+.
> Gyro


ok sounds like a plan and i will stick 4 fans on it also if they fit i will also be switching back to a 6000+ after i get the cooler cuz my 8400+ is useless cuz i cant seem to jump over the 240fsb wall that it has and the 6000+ has stronger cores for gaming


----------



## Slink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> 1066 on any AMD AM2+ MOBO/CPU combo is asking a lot of the IMC espcially if all 4 slots are populated.
> I always ran my ram at 800 and overclocked the FSB from there to get to my happy spot of DDR2-1026 w/4 slots populated.
> Been a while since I've seen you in these parts Slink.


I check in every so often., but I don't always post.







Thanks for the infewwww.

IDK if y'all remember, but the problem wtih 1066 setting was this: the darn thing would run unstable on the first boot!!! Then after it is restarted, it seems to run normally!

The HT link is limited to 1000 MHz (stock) on this baby, right?
Much higher results in NB instability, right?
So the HT multiplier (1x through 5x) must be dialed back when increasing the refclk?
Or was it something else?

Thanks. I'd love to keep using this beast.

P.S. Sadly, my uncle's computer was an M2N board (thought not 32x SLI) and recently bit it. No obvious damage, surges, dust, etc. It just _died_. He has crossed to the OTHER SIDE: Intel. lol. I assembled his rig and it is pretty slammin, but it's rather unfamiliar territory for me.


----------



## ozlay

i was able to get 1146 with my gskills at 2.1v with 8-8-8-24 with a 1.35 volts nb but with 4 slots you probably would need more ram voltage to get it to work









then they started to smell funny and i burned my hand trying to take them out


----------



## DrSwizz

@Slink:

Usually you can OC the HT frequency to at least around 1250-1300MHz, but it all depends on what your particular hardware happens to be capable of. Keep it close to 1GHz and you'll be safe.

Pushing the HT ref. clock too far will cause CPU/NB instability (The CPU/NB is stuck with a 8x multplier on these old boards).


----------



## Slawko

Hi!!

One ddr2 ram was damaged ... replaced the mobo and ram ... was working fine for a day .... then my BF3 started to freeze even in low settings ... hmmm it looked wierd. the game was fine but the bloody mouse was freezing. Changed drivers to video card and now the computer goes to "Analog Powe saving mode" at windows start up ...























To be honest with you all i replaced the mobo it's not m32n however it seems that i have missed. it wasnt the mobo fault. it seems more like graphics or cpu ... dont know.


----------



## truckerguy

did you do a fresh install of your OS ?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slawko*
> 
> Hi!!
> 
> One ddr2 ram was damaged ... replaced the mobo and ram ... was working fine for a day .... then my BF3 started to freeze even in low settings ... hmmm it looked wierd. the game was fine but the bloody mouse was freezing. Changed drivers to video card and now the computer goes to "Analog Powe saving mode" at windows start up ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest with you all i replaced the mobo it's not m32n however it seems that i have missed. it wasnt the mobo fault. it seems more like graphics or cpu ... dont know.


Try changing the gfx drivers back,if you can.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Artikbot

Ohai









Mind giving a M2N SLI Deluxe owner a hand?

I've been using this board on my main rig for two years, and then I put it into the homeserver, where it has been for almost 3 years now.

The thing is it used to work well, despite my RAM starting to fail, which I replaced.

But yesterday I rebuilt it into a new case, added more space for HDDs, and after a Win7 reinstall, it is dreadfully slow!! And I actually mean _really_ slow. It can take well over 5 minutes to boot up and be usable, moving/deleting files from system drive to the RAID is pathetically slow (it's been deleting a 3GB file for half an hour), and the system is the maximum exponential of sluggishness.

Chrome stays loading a website for like 2 minutes, saying 'awaiting cache' on the lower bar, if that serves anything.

The thing is, it used to fly :/


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> 1066 on any AMD AM2+ MOBO/CPU combo is asking a lot of the IMC espcially if all 4 slots are populated.
> I always ran my ram at 800 and overclocked the FSB from there to get to my happy spot of DDR2-1026 w/4 slots populated.
> Been a while since I've seen you in these parts Slink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I check in every so often., but I don't always post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the infewwww.
> 
> IDK if y'all remember, but the problem wtih 1066 setting was this: the darn thing would run unstable on the first boot!!! Then after it is restarted, it seems to run normally!
> 
> The HT link is limited to 1000 MHz (stock) on this baby, right?
> Much higher results in NB instability, right?
> So the HT multiplier (1x through 5x) must be dialed back when increasing the refclk?
> Or was it something else?
> 
> Thanks. I'd love to keep using this beast.
> 
> P.S. Sadly, my uncle's computer was an M2N board (thought not 32x SLI) and recently bit it. No obvious damage, surges, dust, etc. It just _died_. He has crossed to the OTHER SIDE: Intel. lol. I assembled his rig and it is pretty slammin, but it's rather unfamiliar territory for me.
Click to expand...

I read your post and sadly I must admit. I have been saving for an intel upgrad my self. Planning on a 3770K, 670/680 Nvidia GRFx and what ever ram I have laying around









In any any case I sad to hear of any other Nostalgic ASUS which bit the dust...







In any case I'm sure he's way better off now that he's upgraded so a much further and superior technology than these old Ars M2N's can deliver









Either way all is good in my hood.

N2G
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> @Slink:
> 
> Usually you can OC the HT frequency to at least around 1250-1300MHz, but it all depends on what your particular hardware happens to be capable of. Keep it close to 1GHz and you'll be safe.
> 
> Pushing the HT ref. clock too far will cause CPU/NB instability (The CPU/NB is stuck with a 8x multplier on these old boards).


This ^^^ 10 fold

Dr knows his Shizzzz








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Ohai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind giving a M2N SLI Deluxe owner a hand?
> 
> I've been using this board on my main rig for two years, and then I put it into the homeserver, where it has been for almost 3 years now.
> 
> The thing is it used to work well, despite my RAM starting to fail, which I replaced.
> 
> But yesterday I rebuilt it into a new case, added more space for HDDs, and after a Win7 reinstall, it is dreadfully slow!! And I actually mean _really_ slow. It can take well over 5 minutes to boot up and be usable, moving/deleting files from system drive to the RAID is pathetically slow (it's been deleting a 3GB file for half an hour), and the system is the maximum exponential of sluggishness.
> 
> Chrome stays loading a website for like 2 minutes, saying 'awaiting cache' on the lower bar, if that serves anything.
> 
> The thing is, it used to fly :/


Hey from one M2N lov3r to another I will tell you this.

Try another OS install w/new drivers. Sounds to me like Malware or Virus shinanagans at it's best. Otherwise the CPU is shot after replacing the ram. I'd do a full system Burn in test to make sure all is good before moving forward w/outdated hardware. Just my .02¢
Quote:


> "Analog Powe saving mode" at windows start up ...


Sorry there is not enough information for me to understand the problems you describe. Perhaps you can try to explain what happens when you open & close applications. This will tell us more of what is happening w/your case. Sorry I'm more on a fix it or foget it kind of mood lately.

Hopefully we can get you a solution best suited for your needs.

N2G


----------



## ozlay

ok i ordered the hyper 212+ should be here soon was $26 on amazon


----------



## shadowalker

hey Just registered

Thought i would join this club as i have an M2N32-SLI deluxe board.

Anyways I was thinking of getting an Phenom II 965 or a Phenom II 955 CPU for my board and i was wondering if anyone was able to get this setup in the end without and stability issues. I have been reading all the posts about it but i could not get a straight answer on whether anybody did get any of the two cpu's working without any issues?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowalker*
> 
> hey Just registered
> 
> Thought i would join this club as i have an M2N32-SLI deluxe board.
> 
> Anyways I was thinking of getting an Phenom II 965 or a Phenom II 955 CPU for my board and i was wondering if anyone was able to get this setup in the end without and stability issues. I have been reading all the posts about it but i could not get a straight answer on whether anybody did get any of the two cpu's working without any issues?


Welcome.

Have a look at the spreadsheet on the first page, there are lots of people running 955/965 on the M2N32.
It does involve using a workaround to get it up to speed,but is a simple thing to do.You can use NVtools or Phenommsrtweaker.
If you are not comfortable using a workaround, then get a 945 or any Athlon II they work out of the box.(with bios update)

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## shadowalker

Thanks for the reply I will be having a look at the but I have another question aswell, i got this board about two months ago and on my old Abit board my CPU temp was [email protected] 35 AND [email protected] 60 and when i got the new board i have now my cpu idle's @ 60 and almost to 90 at full load. I have added new paste twice already. first with standerd paste and second (which is on now) with arctic cool paste. I am using open hardware monitor for temp readings. i just cant understand why it would be doing this when all i have done is change the mobo (and obviasly add another graphics card). Could it be the heatpipes around the CPU? o and i am using water cooling Antec Kuhler H2O 620.


----------



## Gyro

You tend to lose a lot of airflow over the MB when using those types of coolers.
Did you get a squirrel cage fan with the board? if so stick it on and plug it to the chipset fan header.This will help MB temps,not cpu temps.


How is the case airflow?Is the khuler rad setup as intake or exhaust?
What case are you using?

But it looks to me like either to much or not enough TIM.

Gyro


----------



## shadowalker

I did get the squirrel cage fan with the board but that is not on the header as it wont fit due to the fan on my radiator over lapping the header heat pips (if that's what u mean).

Regarding my airflow i have one 120mm fan intake at the front of the case, 120mm intake on my side panel on both my graphics cards, 80mm fan outtake of my GPU heat on the middle front of my case and two 120mm fans on my radiator with a push-pull config outtaking heat.
and the case i am using is an NZXT M59.

and what do u mean by "TIM"?


----------



## Gyro

TIM=Thermal Interface Material or thermal paste.

Download this http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html and post a screenshot so we can see the overall temps.

Gyro


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowalker*
> 
> I did get the squirrel cage fan with the board but that is not on the header as it wont fit due to the fan on my radiator over lapping the header heat pips (if that's what u mean).
> Regarding my airflow i have one 120mm fan intake at the front of the case, 120mm intake on my side panel on both my graphics cards, 80mm fan outtake of my GPU heat on the middle front of my case and two 120mm fans on my radiator with a push-pull config outtaking heat.
> and the case i am using is an NZXT M59.
> and what do u mean by "TIM"?


you can also put the squirrel cage cooler on the other heat pipe thins above the pcie slot as well i actually am using 2 squirrel cages at the moment and it actually pulls the heat away from my video card as well


----------



## drkidd22

Hi All, have not been here for a while.
I've been running my M2N32-SLI Deluxe with a Phenom II 945 for a lil while now.
It's been running on 4GB of Corsair (2*2048MB) PN:CM2X2048-6400C5 in DIMM Slots A1 and A2.
Recently one of the memory stick died and system wouldn't post so I ran it with only 2GB in DIMM slot A1 for a few days.

So this brought me to do a lil upgrade and went ahead and got me two kits of G.SKILL PN: F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK to bring the system to a total of 8GB with all mem slots populated. Had to do a couple tweaks in BIOS, nothing mayor. I'm running Windows 7 Ultima x64 by the way.

The thing is that I've always had a problem with this MB when trying to run memory in slots B1, or B2. Below are the different ways I've tried to get this thing going.

*Single Slot Populated*
A1: POST OK, Windows Boots and Runs OK.
B1: NO POST, NO BEEP CODES, NOTHING.
A2: POST OK, Windows Boots and Runs OK.
B2: NO POST, NO BEEP CODES, NOTHING.

*Two Slots Populated*
A1+B1: NO POST, NO BEEP CODES, NOTHING.
A2+B2: NO POST, NO BEEP CODES, NOTHING.
B1+B2: NO POST, NO BEEP CODES, NOTHING.
A1+A2: POST OK, Windows Boots and Runs OK.

I have not been able to get it working, ever. I'm just trying to figure out if anyone can shed some light into what might be the problem or if it's simply that my motherboard had CH_B DIMM slots dead. I've tried every possible way with just a stick in slot B1 for example to get it working and it will never POST. Resetting BIOS, presetting memory timmings and all that stuff, but I'm stuck with 4GB I guess unless anyone has any info/idea that can help me out.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkidd22*
> 
> Hi All, have not been here for a while.
> I've been running my M2N32-SLI Deluxe with a Phenom II 945 for a lil while now.
> It's been running on 4GB of Corsair (2*2048MB) PN:CM2X2048-6400C5 in DIMM Slots A1 and A2.
> Recently one of the memory stick died and system wouldn't post so I ran it with only 2GB in DIMM slot A1 for a few days.
> So this brought me to do a lil upgrade and went ahead and got me two kits of G.SKILL PN: F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK to bring the system to a total of 8GB with all mem slots populated. Had to do a couple tweaks in BIOS, nothing mayor. I'm running Windows 7 Ultima x64 by the way.
> The thing is that I've always had a problem with this MB when trying to run memory in slots B1, or B2. Below are the different ways I've tried to get this thing going.
> *Single Slot Populated*
> A1: POST OK, Windows Boots and Runs OK.
> B1: NO POST, NO BEEP CODES, NOTHING.
> A2: POST OK, Windows Boots and Runs OK.
> B2: NO POST, NO BEEP CODES, NOTHING.
> *Two Slots Populated*
> A1+B1: NO POST, NO BEEP CODES, NOTHING.
> A2+B2: NO POST, NO BEEP CODES, NOTHING.
> B1+B2: NO POST, NO BEEP CODES, NOTHING.
> A1+A2: POST OK, Windows Boots and Runs OK.
> I have not been able to get it working, ever. I'm just trying to figure out if anyone can shed some light into what might be the problem or if it's simply that my motherboard had CH_B DIMM slots dead. I've tried every possible way with just a stick in slot B1 for example to get it working and it will never POST. Resetting BIOS, presetting memory timmings and all that stuff, but I'm stuck with 4GB I guess unless anyone has any info/idea that can help me out.


I don't have any first hand experience with 1066 in our bards but. I think I know what's going on here. assuming that B1+B2 worked just fine prior to upgrade, 1066 RAM is limited to only 2 slots on our boards. If you want to get all your slots populated, you will have to have A1 populated to get into the BIOS. Once you are in there, set the ram to operate at 800 and set your DIMM voltage to it's correct operating settings. After you set this up, you should be able to boot with all your ram in the motherboard assuming that you don't have any bad slots. If everything goes well, you can actually OC your ram up towards 1066.


----------



## drkidd22

Nah, It's not only with the 1066 that I see this problem.
I also have four 512MB Corsair DDR2 800MHz (CM2X512A-6400) and the system won't POST with those as well when all slots are populated.
I have done the same testing with the 512MB sticks and with same result. The MB won't even POST with the good 2048MB Corsair Stick I have when it's installed in slot B1 by itself.

*Here is my CPU-Z Validation.*


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Hey from one M2N lov3r to another I will tell you this.
> Try another OS install w/new drivers. Sounds to me like Malware or Virus shinanagans at it's best.


Lol I was pretty stupid not to format the drive straight away.

It now works wonders, even with the old RAM









I'm currently looking for a cheap e-series processor, as I need something that will eat less power than this Opteron... 103W TDP O__O


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkidd22*
> 
> Nah, It's not only with the 1066 that I see this problem.
> I also have four 512MB Corsair DDR2 800MHz (CM2X512A-6400) and the system won't POST with those as well when all slots are populated.
> I have done the same testing with the 512MB sticks and with same result. The MB won't even POST with the good 2048MB Corsair Stick I have when it's installed in slot B1 by itself.
> 
> *Here is my CPU-Z Validation.*


Disable SLI Ram settings and make sure the command rate is set at 2T not 1T and you should be able to use all 4 slots fully populated.

Edit: You may need to loosen the ram timings but I doubt it and or bump up the voltage on the ram a tad. 2.1+ volts is where I always run 4 sticks.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkidd22*
> 
> Nah, It's not only with the 1066 that I see this problem.
> I also have four 512MB Corsair DDR2 800MHz (CM2X512A-6400) and the system won't POST with those as well when all slots are populated.
> I have done the same testing with the 512MB sticks and with same result. The MB won't even POST with the good 2048MB Corsair Stick I have when it's installed in slot B1 by itself.
> *Here is my CPU-Z Validation.*


well the gskills are rated at 2.0-2.1 volts so try running them at 2.1 volts and sometimes you need to increase the northbridge voltage with some ram kits to use all 4 slots also make sure your ram slots are clean sometimes you can get dust inside them and make sure theres nothing behind the motherboard shorting out the ram slots


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkidd22*
> 
> Hi All, have not been here for a while.
> I've been running my M2N32-SLI Deluxe with a Phenom II 945 for a lil while now.
> It's been running on 4GB of Corsair (2*2048MB) PN:CM2X2048-6400C5 in DIMM Slots A1 and A2.
> Recently one of the memory stick died and system wouldn't post so I ran it with only 2GB in DIMM slot A1 for a few days.
> 
> So this brought me to do a lil upgrade and went ahead and got me two kits of G.SKILL PN: F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK to bring the system to a total of 8GB with all mem slots populated. Had to do a couple tweaks in BIOS, nothing mayor. I'm running Windows 7 Ultima x64 by the way.
> 
> The thing is that I've always had a problem with this MB when trying to run memory in slots B1, or B2. Below are the different ways I've tried to get this thing going.
> 
> *Single Slot Populated*
> A1: POST OK, Windows Boots and Runs OK.
> B1: NO POST, NO BEEP CODES, NOTHING.
> A2: POST OK, Windows Boots and Runs OK.
> B2: NO POST, NO BEEP CODES, NOTHING.
> 
> *Two Slots Populated*
> A1+B1: NO POST, NO BEEP CODES, NOTHING.
> A2+B2: NO POST, NO BEEP CODES, NOTHING.
> B1+B2: NO POST, NO BEEP CODES, NOTHING.
> A1+A2: POST OK, Windows Boots and Runs OK.
> 
> I have not been able to get it working, ever. I'm just trying to figure out if anyone can shed some light into what might be the problem or if it's simply that my motherboard had CH_B DIMM slots dead. I've tried every possible way with just a stick in slot B1 for example to get it working and it will never POST. Resetting BIOS, presetting memory timmings and all that stuff, but I'm stuck with 4GB I guess unless anyone has any info/idea that can help me out.


When you say reset bios do you mean reset to defaults(F5) or clear CMOS?
Try pulling all the sticks and reset CMOS,install all 4 and reset CMOS again,see if that helps.
Or maybe try running memtest86+ with one ram stick in the B channel.(see if it is recognized by Memtest)

I have 2 M2N32's running 4x1gb(@800) and have never had to do any thing special for them to work,aside from setting volts and timing manually at first boot.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gtludwig

Hi all,

I'm brand new to this forum. I'll try to read some of the pages on this thread, but can't guarantee I'll go through all of the 1040+ pages.









I had to exchange desktop computers with my fiancee and got the ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe board she was using. Currently it runs an Athlon X2 4200+ CPU. Old as it is, I understand this is a great piece of hardware. So I got some 4GiB of Corsair XMS2 PC6400 and plan to get another 4GiB before long.

Since this mother board is quite good, I'd like to use it with a decent CPU. I'm thinking Phenom II X3 or X4. Since I've some options ahead of me, I'd like to make a good purchase. I'm still shy regarding over clocking but since I plan to use a Corsair H60 water cooling unit I have, I figure I can tweak a little bit with the CPU. What you guys recommend me?

Thanks in advance,
gtludwig


----------



## Gyro

Welcome,Glad you found us.

Any Athlon II or a Phenom II up to an x4 945 will work out of the box(with bios update to 5001).
Phenom II x4 955-980 will work with the workaround(either nvtools or Phenommsrtweaker).(see first page)

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## drkidd22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> When you say reset bios do you mean reset to defaults(F5) or clear CMOS?
> Try pulling all the sticks and reset CMOS,install all 4 and reset CMOS again,see if that helps.
> Or maybe try running memtest86+ with one ram stick in the B channel.(see if it is recognized by Memtest)
> I have 2 M2N32's running 4x1gb(@800) and have never had to do any thing special for them to work,aside from setting volts and timing manually at first boot.
> Good luck
> Gyro


The system doesn't let me into the BIOS with all 4 sticks in even after I reset the CMOS by removing the battery. I think the main thing is I have to get it working with just one memory stick in slot B1 or slot B2. I believe that CHB slots are completely dead. That the memory slots or the controller for those slots is not working properly. I'f I had a schematic of the board I could probably figure out what's the deal.

According to the M2N32-SLI Deluxe manual the board should work with just one memory stick in any of the slots, mine doesn't work if I have just one mem stick in slot B1 or in slot B2. I can't run memtest86+ because it won't boot from anything.

Just another question, could it be a video card problem?


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkidd22*
> 
> The system doesn't let me into the BIOS with all 4 sticks in even after I reset the CMOS by removing the battery. I think the main thing is I have to get it working with just one memory stick in slot B1 or slot B2. I believe that CHB slots are completely dead. That the memory slots or the controller for those slots is not working properly. I'f I had a schematic of the board I could probably figure out what's the deal.
> According to the M2N32-SLI Deluxe manual the board should work with just one memory stick in any of the slots, mine doesn't work if I have just one mem stick in slot B1 or in slot B2. I can't run memtest86+ because it won't boot from anything.
> Just another question, could it be a video card problem?


pull your cpu see if you have any bent or missing pins


----------



## gtludwig

Hi,
Quote:


> Any Athlon II or a Phenom II up to an x4 945 will work out of the box(with bios update to 5001).


I have the BIOS updated to 1804 using the "ASUS Update V7.17.17 for Windows XP 32bit/XP 64bit/Vista 32bit/Vista 64bit/7 32bit/7 64bit" utility I got from the mother board's download site.
It seemingly exited out with an error. I don't remember which (had a few beers before working on that last saturday!







) When I tried to update to 5001 the utility screamed that the 5001 bios is older than the one installed...
I'll try and get a few screenshots to post here...


----------



## drkidd22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> pull your cpu see if you have any bent or missing pins


Did that a couple days ago, no bent pins. CPU works good.
Tried different CPU as well, no go.


----------



## truckerguy

then you have 2 dead dim slots


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtludwig*
> 
> Hi,
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Athlon II or a Phenom II up to an x4 945 will work out of the box(with bios update to 5001).
> 
> 
> 
> I have the BIOS updated to 1804 using the "ASUS Update V7.17.17 for Windows XP 32bit/XP 64bit/Vista 32bit/Vista 64bit/7 32bit/7 64bit" utility I got from the mother board's download site.
> It seemingly exited out with an error. I don't remember which (had a few beers before working on that last saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) When I tried to update to 5001 the utility screamed that the 5001 bios is older than the one installed...
> I'll try and get a few screenshots to post here...
Click to expand...

1801 is OK too,it is the same as 5001 with a fix for slow boot with ATI gfx card.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> then you have 2 dead dim slots


This does sound very plausable and likely that you have it narrowed down to a board specific problem.

Can you see any bulging capacitors or burned looking spots on the board front or back?


----------



## drkidd22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> This does sound very plausable and likely that you have it narrowed down to a board specific problem.
> Can you see any bulging capacitors or burned looking spots on the board front or back?


Nope, can't seem to find anything visually wrong with it. I'm going to take to work and look under a microscope and blow it off with compressed filtered air and see what happens. Otherwise I might get a ASUS Sabertooth 990FX and sell this one like this. I just got me a EVGA 550 TI as an upgrade I was going to do with the extra memory, but might end up building an entire new system.


----------



## ozlay

Got my hyper 212+







the stock cooler master fan sucks 41c with stock fan 42c without fans was 55c with my old heatsink







i gess i will need to invest in some fans maybe idk 42c seems ok


----------



## Gyro

The stock fan on the 212+ is a good heatsink fan. check out this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/632591/cooler-master-hyper-212-plus-club
How did you apply the thermal paste? One blob in the middle or like the pic below.


For results like this.


Gyro


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> The stock fan on the 212+ is a good heatsink fan. check out this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/632591/cooler-master-hyper-212-plus-club
> How did you apply the thermal paste? One blob in the middle or like the pic below.
> 
> For results like this.
> 
> Gyro


like the pics and i have it blowing out the top of the case and over the ram


----------



## Gyro

Cool & Quiet enabled ?

Gyro


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Cool & Quiet enabled ?
> Gyro


no and i also have C1E off and Q-fan is off

and i turned it so now it blows out the back and i added another low RPM fan so now i got 40c


----------



## Gyro

I would at least enable C&Q and set cpu q-fan to optimal.
That will knock off a few more degrees.
How temps at load? Those are more important than idle temps.

Gyro


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> I would at least enable C&Q and set cpu q-fan to optimal.
> That will knock off a few more degrees.
> How temps at load? Those are more important than idle temps.
> Gyro


Im running prime now 3 hours in and is at 55c and 30c core


----------



## the crunge

Hello. I have a new crucial m4 128gb ssd which i'll soon be installing, along with Win 7 OS. This being quite an old mobo, I'm expecting some complications somewhere down the line, so with this in mind I'd like to ask the community here what their experiences are in this regards. From what I've learnt so far, I have a few questions of my own:

1. I understand that the M2n32 does not support AHCI, which is recommended in order to make use of NCQ. However, I seem to remember reading that Nvidea chipsets support NCQ natively without AHCI. If that's true, does this also include the M2n32, and do I need to change any settings to enable it? If not does it matter in the long run if the drive can't use NCQ?

2. Are there any settings in the BIOS that I need to be aware of that affects ssd drives in any way?

3. Are sata2 speeds noticeably slower than sata3 with ssd's? Are there any compatible pci sata3 controllers out there and is the performance gain worth it?

Thanks in advance. Any advice with respect to what I should be wary of, optimisation tips or anything else would be much appreciated.


----------



## gr8sho

It's about as easy as it gets. Windows 7 was built with SSDs in mind, so it it will be a flawless install.

There is nothing in BIOS to mess with.

I would check the firmware level of the drive before you do anything. This typically involves booting from a CD or USB flash drive with a utility supplied by the vendor. It's not mandatory but it's less of a worry to do it now. SSDs have firmware released periodically to address stability and performance tweaks.

The performance you should expects is nothing short of spectacular. My M2N32 was recently pressed back into service with it's original 4200+ CPU, which is now mated to a an OCZ Vertex 3 running Windows 8. Turn the machine on, and the OS comes right up to the logon screen in a matter of a few seconds.

On a related note, once Piledriver is released, I will likely buy one and move the 965 back to its old home. I just hope the speculation matches reality.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the crunge*
> 
> Hello. I have a new crucial m4 128gb ssd which i'll soon be installing, along with Win 7 OS. This being quite an old mobo, I'm expecting some complications somewhere down the line, so with this in mind I'd like to ask the community here what their experiences are in this regards. From what I've learnt so far, I have a few questions of my own:
> 1. I understand that the M2n32 does not support AHCI, which is recommended in order to make use of NCQ. However, I seem to remember reading that Nvidea chipsets support NCQ natively without AHCI. If that's true, does this also include the M2n32, and do I need to change any settings to enable it? If not does it matter in the long run if the drive can't use NCQ?
> 2. Are there any settings in the BIOS that I need to be aware of that affects ssd drives in any way?
> 3. Are sata2 speeds noticeably slower than sata3 with ssd's? Are there any compatible pci sata3 controllers out there and is the performance gain worth it?
> Thanks in advance. Any advice with respect to what I should be wary of, optimisation tips or anything else would be much appreciated.


The M4 is a fine SSD which is based on the Marvell controller. I have been running a Intel 320 series SSD (basically a faster X25-M) for over a year now on my M2N32 and it has been running great. This is been the single best noticeable upgrade that I have made in the last year.

1+2) I have very limited knowledge of NCQ. I know that it's a AHCI feature that's automatically enabled when AHCI is turned on in the BIOS of a board that supports it.

I found this http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/9860#post_16226738 I am not sure if there's any settings in the BIOS for NCQ but I will try to dig out my PS/2 Keyboard and check the next time I boot up my PC

3) Your drive will be limited to SATA2 speeds but the difference between a mechanical drive will be night and day. As for the M4, there was problems last year with older firmware that crippled the speed of the SSD to below SATA 150 speed but this was quickly fixed with a firmware upgrade. Make sure you flash to the latest firmware. I would run something like AS-SSD benchmark to be sure that your SSD is preforming like it should once you get it properly set up. I don't know if the gains of a SATA3 card is worth it and I don't have any first hand experience with running a SATA3 card on this board. I see this as potentially adding more latency to the system.

There's a rumor that the Nforce boards don't pass TRIM properly through their drivers and I can currently doing a test on my 320 series SSD. My 320 has it's own TRIM command that can be passed manually via the Intel SSD toolbox and basically i have not ran this for over 9 months now. The SSD optimizer in the SSD toolbox is really meant for OS's other then W7 or Linux kernel 2.6.33. My results so far is that I have been seeing my speeds slowly decay and my 4k read has dropped by 4MB while my 4k writes have dropped by 10MB. I'm going to continue this experiment for another a month and 2 and then I'm going to run the SSD optimizer to see if this changes. To tell you he truth, I cannot feel the decrease in my 4k's. To get the speed back on other SSD's a secure erase will do the trick.

Also check this guide out on how to set up your new SSD http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds


----------



## ozlay

im trying to do better cable management and was wondering what the best way to run the sata cables im thinking down over top of the front panel wires and then behind the board instead of beside and then behind the board hope that makes sense i have 3 foot sata cables


----------



## N2Gaming

Ozlay.

I have the Antec 900 moded a tad and I put holes on the mobo tray so I could rout wires/cables behind the mobo tray and clean up the cable management a little that way.

You may like it or not IDK but take a look at blacknblue baby in my sig.


----------



## Ballyhoogames

How can you tell if your mobo is on its last legs? I am getting blue screened a few times a week at the moment having kept the same setting since I first overclocked over a year ago. I'm going to re-seat the cpu cooler I have and apply some new paste to see if that helps but what are the signs of a mobo dying?

Regards.


----------



## Gyro

What do the BSOD's say?
Depending what code the bsod is giving it's going to be a process of elimination.
But the first thing to do is return all settings to stock(F5),see if that helps.

Gyro


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Good question. I'll check. From memory something about values.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Ozlay.
> I have the Antec 900 moded a tad and I put holes on the mobo tray so I could rout wires/cables behind the mobo tray and clean up the cable management a little that way.
> You may like it or not IDK but take a look at blacknblue baby in my sig.


lol ops sorry i mean sata cables but i gess i didnt type that lol


----------



## Gyro

You can shorten the sata cable somewhat by wrapping it around a pencil into a coil.



Gyro


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> You can shorten the sata cable somewhat by wrapping it around a pencil into a coil.
> 
> Gyro


how do you plug them in with such large video cards


----------



## Agent_kenshin

I know that for 2 video cards, 2 of the bottom of the SATA ports are not usable unless you use the 90 degree cables. I have had my 570 in the second slot which is much bigger and another long card in the primary slot.


----------



## N2Gaming

Yeah that. If your case will fit it then run it







If your power supply will power it then run it









However if your wallet can't afford it then kill it









Ain't nothing wrong w/being modest in/your abilities.

I can remember many Christmas's when I wanted something or wanted to give something and I could not abtain either.

The moral of the story is to be happy w/what you got and make do w/it the best you can. After all this is OCN we all know how to make stuff run better than stock right?


----------



## mdk187

Is it possible to remove the wifi from my M2N32-SLI Deluxe/Wireless Edition, and use USB910 for extra USB ports?


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdk187*
> 
> Is it possible to remove the wifi from my M2N32-SLI Deluxe/Wireless Edition, and use USB910 for extra USB ports?


yes you can it will work with any usb device


----------



## mdk187

Thanks. I can always use more USB. No need for Wifi on my desktop.


----------



## N2Gaming

How many USB ports do you need on one computer. If the mobo does not have enough USB ports prior to using the wifi port then you should look into a USB Hub







.02¢


----------



## mdk187

I don't really need the extra USB ports right away. I just want to know they're there. And, until my neighbors stop securing their wifi, I've no use for wifi on my desktop.

Both my monitors have USB hubs. I don't trust them, too slow for transferring >8gb of photos. Fine for charging, but if I plug the keyboard or mouse in to the monitor hub, it takes much longer to wake up.


----------



## ozlay

my temps droped by 3°c after doing cable management and replacing my sata cables with new ones


----------



## ProChemist

Hello. Just asking for advice. My system is:
M2N32 WS Pro
Phenom II x4 965 BE
Kingston Hyperflex blu KHX6400D2B1K2/4G (there 2 planks combined in dual chanel)
GeForce GTX 580.
Looking for components of PC I currently get, I used material from this article:
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?board_id=1&model=M2N32+WS+Professional&id=20110101174925930&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
BIOS version is same as mentioned in the link above.
I did all the stuff in same way as explained. As a result: Windows (7th, Ultimate) and CPU-Z see all 4 cores, the multiplier in BIOS and nvidia tools (v. 6.08) is x17. And all would be going so good this far, but in most games I got cruel lags. 3D mark average fps is near to 1,95. All games determines ultra settings because of the hardware, but they`re go frozen even in average sets.
What have I done wrong? Any suggestions?


----------



## Gyro

Can you post a screenshot of cpu-z ,cpu and memory tabs please.

Gyro


----------



## ProChemist

Is this enough?


----------



## Gyro

Everything but the ram looks fine.

In your first post you say it's in dual channel, but cpu-z and everest show as single channel.
what slots are they in ?
Also it says(in the link you posted) that the 1802b bios forces "ganged" mode.
Have you tried bios 2001 ?

Gyro


----------



## ProChemist

Yes, I tried 2001 - it causes same things. Slots are A1 and A2. First of all I thought the problem is memory. Should I try old planks and see how sitation will change?
Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Gyro

Try slots A1-B1.(yellow slots)
1802b will still force ganged mode,but you should see some improvement in ram performance.
If bios 2001 worked with the 965 then I would use it,if just for the unganged mode.

Gyro


----------



## Xylene

Anyone have an issue with this board where ALL the USB ports die? The board I have had dead USB ports, even the headers on the board, I kept screwing with it and they worked. I transported the unit to work and back and when I hooked it up again, dead USB ports. Fiddled with the headers more and lots of boots and eventually the mouse would light up, but still not work. I tried without any front USB headers plugged in as well.


----------



## ProChemist

Gyro, I`ve tried 2001 BIOS and A1B1 slots, but the problem still appears.


----------



## Gyro

Does it show as running in dual channel with A1-B1 populated.
Does it lag only in multiplayer,or does it lag in single player also.
How are the temps?
With cpu-z open run prime 95 and see if it throttles the cpu.
And do another everest memory bench and post the results.

Gyro


----------



## ozlay

cpu-z see the cpu as 65w is that correct what the model number inst the 965 125w or 140w


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> cpu-z see the cpu as 65w is that correct what the model number inst the 965 125w or 140w


it reports it as 65w in CPU-z for all 955 and above editions on our boards. My 970 black shows the same thing.


----------



## dlee7283

I have one of these boards but I can't figure out what is wrong with it, i would let go for 20 shipped


----------



## ProChemist

Gyro, sorry fon non-responding (a little busy during 3 days). I get few screens before prime95 (blend test) started, in the beginig of this test and in the end of it. Test runned approx. 3-4 hours.
Screens before test:









Screens in the begining of the test:




Screens in the middle of the test:





Screens in the end of test:




I hope this is enough. Please write if something wrong or if anything else is needed.


----------



## Gyro

Every thing looks OK.
Ram is now unganged in dual channel and showing an improvement from your other post.
Is the lag your getting improved any.

You may need to OC with the refclock to boost the cpu/NB/Ram.

Here a shot of my x3 720 with OC and 4x1gb ram




Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Well I'm a little late to the party,but finally got to install my x4 955 in one of my M2N32's.









Got a checksum error first boot,reset cmos and it booted right up.
Also had to use ps/2 KB in bios.
I'm using nvtools and will try PMT a bit later.





The old x2 5000/x3 720 sli(gt 9800) setup


The new x4 955 sli(gtx 460)setup.


Gyro


----------



## Gyro

I switched to PMT from nvtools and all is working good, except the volts of P1 are not lowering with the multi.As reported by cpu-z



Any ideas?

thanks

Gyro

update;everest does show P1 volts lowering,but I'm not getting the reduction in temps,as one would expect from C&Q


----------



## Gyro

NVM.

After several in/uninstalls of nvtools and PMT I finally got the volts to change (when not in performance mode) by setting bios cpu voltage to auto.
Am now using PMT and if this hot weather(mid to high 30's c) ever breaks I'll try some oc'ing.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Good Job getting it to work







I had no clue how to help as I have never used PMT that I know of or have I. I have problems remembering things these days.


----------



## Gyro

Still can't get it to boot though with ram @1066,2.2v









Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

4 sticks or 2. I know 4 sticks will be near impossible to get stable.


----------



## Gyro

2x2gb ocz 1066 plats.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Boot to OS or POST?

Others had same problems. You may need to use the FSB to get the sticks as close to 1066 as possible. I was only ever able to get 4x2GB sticks stable at about 1013Mhz and that was on one of the Destroyer mobo's.

Have you ran memtest for ram?


----------



## Gyro

Won't post.
No beeps,no nothing ,just sits there with fans running,till a cmos reset.
No i have not run memtest.

Gyro


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Won't post.
> No beeps,no nothing ,just sits there with fans running,till a cmos reset.
> No i have not run memtest.
> Gyro


you maybe need to raise the north bridge voltage a little some of the older am2 boards need a higher nb voltage to use 4 memory sticks at higher clock speeds i have a biostar board that does the same thing until i changed the nb to 1.35 to 1.4 volts but im actually running pc 6400 at 1066


----------



## N2Gaming

Gyro can you lower the HT multi to 4x and raise the FSB and lower the cpu multi to get the ram spd up and see if it'll post that way. This is the only way I can think of to get your ram running at or as close as possible to 1066 so you can POST and run MEMTEST 86+


----------



## Gyro

@ozlay, it's only two sticks.
My original board with 4x1gb ocz 800 plats will do 1000 with a x3 720,but only 920 with a x2 5000.

@N2, I haven't tried any ocing yet,but that is the plan,I'm going to do the "durch" thing and find the max of each/all components first.
Hard to oc when the ambient temp is 35-40c.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

yeah I can't say I blame you one bit for not wanting ot OC at those ambients


----------



## Slink

Hey guys!! Long time, no talkie. My M2N32-SLI is still going strong with my AM3 955BE, save for the occasional nVidia profile being reset for whatever reason.

Anyway, I still have working AM2+ chips that I'd rather not replace due to the scarcity of AM2+ mobos out there... Should I buy this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-M2N68-AM-PLUS-NVIDIA-GeForce-7025-Socket-AM2-AM2-mATX-Motherboard-GIGABIT-/270987911303#ht_1895wt_906

The reason I want it is because I fried an ASRock board somehow, as seen here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1291019/can-a-bad-pcie-card-fry-the-whole-mobo-or-just-the-slot-the-psu#post_17893181

Fried a mobo with a bad pcie card. T_T
-Slink


----------



## Gyro

Hey Slink, Does the MB you are looking for have to be mATX ?

Gyro


----------



## Slink

Hey, Dudesworth. No, just any variant of ATX, i guess. It's for a workshop computer. I really want IDE functionality.







Dig? To work on 'puters. It seemed like a half-decent price to me. Shrugs.

EDIT: These too?
http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=motherboard&hl=en&psj=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&biw=1454&bih=704&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=282463259717519381&sa=X&ei=QEAkUIHPJYmK2wXFx4D4CA&ved=0CK4BEPMCMAE4Cg

http://www.ayagroup.com/product.php?productid=19326

What's an M3N like? http://www.ecrater.com/p/15517427/asus-m3n78-se-motherboard-nvidia?gps=1

I'd rather not spend much more, I guess!


----------



## Gyro

It should do fine then.

Peace, out

Gyro


----------



## Slink

Thanks. Also looking at this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUSTeK-COMPUTER-M2N-E-Socket-AM2-Motherboard-/320918443503

Pretty sure a dead one of these just came thru my shop. :-/ It was sad. Do the cheaper M2N boards have a higher fail rate? My m2n32-sli is still slammin (crosses fingers).


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey Slink look in my sig. I have a few Foxconn Destroyers I am selling off and they are full of expantion options







I may be able to nudge a bit on the price for you


----------



## Slink

Funny you should say that, N2. lol. It didn't occur to me until I committed to my buy.







:-/ Sorry! Looks like a snappy board, though.


----------



## N2Gaming

Trust me Snappy and then some... I'm talking 3 way SLI easy w/the possibility of a sepparate PhysX card :O that's unheard of in most AMD set ups


----------



## ej52

WoW hav'nt been on here in a while, how you'll doing.

Good to see the thread is still alive with new members









I finally decided to get a Phenom as my Athlon was really showing
it's age and i thought "who better to share this with"









Anyway here it is ... Phenom 970


----------



## FunGt

Hi guys, I have some questions to ask since I recently installed my new Phenom and I'm afraid to break it up with my old motherboard.

This is my config:
*Motherboard*: M2N32 Sli Deluxe
*CPU* : AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE C3
*BIOS*: version 5002
*OS*: Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit

You can see complete CPUZ validating here: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2467973

I read a lot of replies of this thread but I can't find some questions... so I'm sorry if it was already asked.
After I installed the Phenom I encountered into the 800Mhz problem, so searching in this topic I found that I've to use PMT (I've an ATI videocard) to adjust the clock. I did it but:
1. Everytime I put on sleep/restart my pc the clock goes down again at 800mhz and I've to use again PMT to raise it up. Can I lock it at 3.4GHz, even when I shut down the pc?
2. Anybody solved the problem with USB keyboard? I can access the bios ONLY with a PS/2 keyboard, and this is pretty boring...
3. On the first page I see a lot of 2209 bios version, it's better than the latest 5002?

Thanks


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ej52*
> 
> WoW hav'nt been on here in a while, how you'll doing.
> 
> Good to see the thread is still alive with new members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally decided to get a Phenom as my Athlon was really showing
> it's age and i thought "who better to share this with"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway here it is ... Phenom 970


Hey ej52,thanks for sharing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunGt*
> 
> Hi guys, I have some questions to ask since I recently installed my new Phenom and I'm afraid to break it up with my old motherboard.
> 
> This is my config:
> *Motherboard*: M2N32 Sli Deluxe
> *CPU* : AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE C3
> *BIOS*: version 5002
> *OS*: Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit
> 
> You can see complete CPUZ validating here: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2467973
> 
> I read a lot of replies of this thread but I can't find some questions... so I'm sorry if it was already asked.
> After I installed the Phenom I encountered into the 800Mhz problem, so searching in this topic I found that I've to use PMT (I've an ATI videocard) to adjust the clock. I did it but:
> 1. Everytime I put on sleep/restart my pc the clock goes down again at 800mhz and I've to use again PMT to raise it up. Can I lock it at 3.4GHz, even when I shut down the pc?
> 2. Anybody solved the problem with USB keyboard? I can access the bios ONLY with a PS/2 keyboard, and this is pretty boring...
> 3. On the first page I see a lot of 2209 bios version, it's better than the latest 5002?
> 
> Thanks


Welcome FunGt,

1. Have you got the the service set to start with windows?Both boxes checked in services config.
How many P states are you using?
You can set it to run @ 3.4 always,if you use high performance from the dropdown box,and set P state bounds(in services config) to use 0-0

2.It may help if you disable legacy usb support in the bios(but may not).

3.Either will work,but 5002 is recommended. Lots of 2209 bios because 5002 was not out at the time of validation.



Good luck

Gyro


----------



## FunGt

Thank you for the answer Gyro!

I show you how I set PMT:
http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/8338/54712660.jpg

I want my cpu always at 3.4ghz, so like your screen, I've set high performance to 0-0 to use the highest P-state, but anyway, my pc starts with 800mhz I don't know why...
I also tried to set 0-0 balanced and power saver, always at 0.8ghz every reboot/sleep.

I checked on services.msc and the pmt service (should) run automatically at logon (is set on Automatic)
Now I try Automatic (delayed), maybe it helps, let you know asap.


----------



## N2Gaming

have you set Win 7 power options to run performance mode and not Balanced or Power Save?


----------



## Slink

^ "Performance" setting under "power options" in Windows 7 is necessary to get it above 800 MHz in the first place, right? So he must have it set, i s'pose.

If you use nVidia Control Panel's "Performance" category settings ("Performance > Device Settings") you have to watch out for a couple things:

You have to create appropriate profile settings, such as "HT bus" = "200" MHz, and "multiplier" for every core set to "17" or whatever your chip should be (17 * 200 MHz = 3400 MHz or ~3.5 GHz). I have my mult's set to 16.5x for my 955 BE C3. Save this as a profile file.

Create a rule. In nVidia Control Panel > Performance > Profile Policies:
under "Take this action", check/tick "Load this Profile".
Click the blue word "Profile" in "Load this Profile" and select your desired file.
For "When the following conditions are met" select "The system first starts Windows" and click the "- >" button.
At right, click "Accept" and your new rule should appear in the "Rules" list pane below.

*WATCH OUT* if your system suddenly begins to revert to 800 MHz again after booting. Sometimes it will delete your rule and create an annoying safety rule to load some profile called "osbootpf", apparently standing for "operating system boot power failure" (i'm guessing). You have to DELETE this rule and redo the steps for creating a rule, as detailed above. It's not hard.

Got it? Good luck. Let us know. ^_^

I have almost the same exact board/CPU combo you have! ^_^
// Hey, I got that M2N68 mini/micro ATX board. Seems to work well.
-Slink


----------



## FunGt

Sorry Slink but I've an ATI videocard, so the nvidia control panel can't run (I tried to install it anyway before).

I figured out that if I restart the phenomMsrTweaker service from services.msc, the clock goes at 3.4ghz correctly. The problem seems to be the service that doesnt start correctly at logon. I also tried to set Automatic (delayed) but with no good result.

Anyone tried AMD Overdrive? It seems that it can perform overclock's actions. But I don't know if these actions are permanent. I think I'm gonna give it a try.









ps. yes I've High performance in Power options.


----------



## Gyro

Amd overdrive won't work on these chipsets.

I've read back about 75 pages and it seems to be a common problem.
The only solution seems to be restarting the service.

Gyro


----------



## FunGt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> The only solution seems to be restarting the service.
> Gyro


Exactly what I did, I solved it in this brutal way.
I made a batch file that restart the PMT service and I made that this bat file starts at logon, so automatically the clock goes a 3.4ghz without my action. I also solved the 0.8ghz after the pc wake up from Sleep with this tool.

I think I will keep these settings for now, if I don't find another better way to do it.

Thanks for the answers that made be find the PMT service!


----------



## nuke777

I just bought phenom ii x4 945 (non BE) for my asus m2n sli deluxe and would like to overclock it by at least 500mhz. has anyone tried overclocking it to 3.5 and what numbers did you use to do it?

thanks


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuke777*
> 
> I just bought phenom ii x4 945 (non BE) for my asus m2n sli deluxe and would like to overclock it by at least 500mhz. has anyone tried overclocking it to 3.5 and what numbers did you use to do it?
> thanks


You should be able to overclock that just fine just by adjusting the ref clock which is going to also OC your RAM so you might have to adjust your divider. I have seen ppl push 945's as high as 4GHz so 3.5 should be easy with minimum voltage increases.


----------



## nuke777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> You should be able to overclock that just fine just by adjusting the ref clock which is going to also OC your RAM so you might have to adjust your divider. I have seen ppl push 945's as high as 4GHz so 3.5 should be easy with minimum voltage increases.


too bad there is no table for the highest stable overclock for this mobo, using bios 5001 with phenon 945









I guess I'll go and play around with it.


----------



## ozlay

I switched back to a 6000+ the 8400 was just to slow in single and dual thread http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2486213 hows it look


----------



## defkon

Hi Everyone! Could someone help. I am 12 years old and I am new to this whole computer scene.

I just received a computer that has a m2n-sli in it with an AMD Althlon x2 6400+ cpu in it. I was just wondering what are the top 3 processor that I can upgrade my cpu to? without having to do any fancy stuff. I just wanna buy the new processor and drop it in right away. Can anyone help me please. Thanks so much!

My budget is 50-100. Thanks!


----------



## thepoopscooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defkon*
> 
> Hi Everyone! Could someone help. I am 12 years old and I am new to this whole computer scene.
> I just received a computer that has a m2n-sli in it with an AMD Althlon x2 6400+ cpu in it. I was just wondering what are the top 3 processor that I can upgrade my cpu to? without having to do any fancy stuff. I just wanna buy the new processor and drop it in right away. Can anyone help me please. Thanks so much!
> My budget is 50-100. Thanks!


hey there, i would suggest getting a phenom ii X4 in there. they are very overclockable, and today can be found for under $100. in fact i am selling my 955BE for $65


----------



## defkon

what type of phenom ii X4 would work? will your 955BE work by just dropping it in my motherboard or would I have to do some fancy stuff? My bios is 5001


----------



## thepoopscooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defkon*
> 
> what type of phenom ii X4 would work? will your 955BE work by just dropping it in my motherboard or would I have to do some fancy stuff? My bios is 5001


you should be able to just plug and play with it. just drop it in the socket and put on the thermalpaste and heatsink and you're golden. im not 100% sure though, so i would ask around here first. the exact model of the cpu is: hdz955fbk4dgi


----------



## defkon

Says I can't PM you anymore. Can only do it twice. =( hmmm let me know if it works please


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defkon*
> 
> Hi Everyone! Could someone help. I am 12 years old and I am new to this whole computer scene.
> 
> I just received a computer that has a m2n-sli in it with an AMD Althlon x2 6400+ cpu in it. I was just wondering what are the top 3 processor that I can upgrade my cpu to? without having to do any fancy stuff. I just wanna buy the new processor and drop it in right away. Can anyone help me please. Thanks so much!
> 
> My budget is 50-100. Thanks!


Any Athlon II or a Phenom II up to a x4 945 will work out of the box. The trick will be finding one.
The x4 955 or higher will need the workaround.see first page of this thread.

Gyro


----------



## defkon

There is a sale going on in my areas or b97 and b93 amd processor. Will this work in my m2n-sli?


----------



## nuke777

I just upgraded my cpu to phenom ii x4 945 and it works great with bios 5001, I would not recommend you to go and buy higher cpu as you will have to play around with settings to get it working properly. also, if you buy this cpu I strongly recommend staying with 5001 and not upgrading to 1804 BIOS as this bios will not recognize that cpu. another thing I will advise you to plug your keyboard and mouse in to ps/2 port instead of usb port, otherwise you will have a cold boot.

I am very happy with this small and inexpensive upgrade.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defkon*
> 
> There is a sale going on in my areas or b97 and b93 amd processor. Will this work in my m2n-sli?


The B97 = x4 955 so will need the workaround.
The B93 = x4 925(C2 stepping) and should work ok out of the box.

Gyro


----------



## defkon

can someone help me, what does c2 stepping mean? I tried searching it but it only came up with processors


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defkon*
> 
> can someone help me, what does c2 stepping mean? I tried searching it but it only came up with processors


It's a version/revision number for the cpu. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stepping_level

C2 is older,C3 is newer.

Gyro


----------



## defkon

So I would have to ask if the CPU i am buying is a c2?


----------



## Gyro

Only if you are looking for older cpus,like the B93/925.
The 955 and up are C3 as are the Athlon II's.
Older cpu's like the x4 920/925/940,x3 720 are C2

Gyro


----------



## defkon

is this a c2?

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0389133

or

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0389134


----------



## Gyro

Both are C2.

The x3 B73 = a x3 720.

What gfx card will you be running?

Gyro


----------



## defkon

I have an 8800gt right now.. I want to get a 550ti


----------



## Gyro

I have an x3 720 in one of my M2N32's,it would be a good fit for the 8800gt or 550ti.

Gyro


----------



## defkon

thanks so much for the help!!!


----------



## Gyro

Any time.









Let us know which cpu you decide to get.

Gyro


----------



## ej52

Just had to post this, coz our mobo is just so awesome


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ej52*
> 
> Just had to post this, coz our mobo is just so awesome


Wow









Ok I'm definitely planning on an upgrade...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuke777*
> 
> I just upgraded my cpu to phenom ii x4 945 and it works great with bios 5001, I would not recommend you to go and buy higher cpu as you will have to play around with settings to get it working properly. also, if you buy this cpu I strongly recommend staying with 5001 and not upgrading to 1804 BIOS as this bios will not recognize that cpu. another thing I will advise you to plug your keyboard and mouse in to ps/2 port instead of usb port, otherwise you will have a cold boot.
> I am very happy with this small and inexpensive upgrade.


Is it worth the potential bugs with the C3 chips or should i aim to find a c2?

From reading over some of the issues with the newer chips it looks like its worth it for me to find a c2. If i were the only user of this rig I don't mind some bugs, but my girlfriend likes to use a desktop on occasion and she can't handle that.

Seems i can find them used fine, so thats not a problem. I assume the major difference is the C3's have a higher overclock ceiling and can be found with an unlocked multi pretty easily? I doubt I'm going to try to go for 4+ ghz so I suppose it doesnt matter.

Looking @ some B93's atm...


----------



## Agent_kenshin

I have never heard of any bugs with the C3 chips. From what I understand the C3's run at lower TDP (140w versus 125w in some cases) and have better overclocking capabilities then the old C2 counter parts. I have been running my 970 which is C3 only for almost 2 years without any major issues in my board with 5002.

If you don't mind using the workaround using PMT, the Egg still has 965 black editions for around $110


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> I have never heard of any bugs with the C3 chips. From what I understand the C3's run at lower TDP (140w versus 125w in some cases) and have better overclocking capabilities then the old C2 counter parts. I have been running my 970 which is C3 only for almost 2 years without any major issues in my board with 5002.


Interesting, I'm just going off of this quote from page one:
Quote:


> Some people have been using the AM3 CPU's like the x4 955 & 965 in these motherboards w/some little work arounds. For example: Several users have reported not being able to coldboot normally w/out having to push the reset button or, F1, F2 or the J Key while coldbooting the system. Some users have reported bugs when using USB keyboards w/the latest updates and and were able to fix this bug by the use of a PS2 keyboard. Additionally other users report being able to fix these little coldboot set backs by downclocking the ram divider to 667MHz in the bios. Here is a direct link to a x4 955 validation on this mobo thanks to our member of this club BigJohn44. Explained in greater detail how to make an AM3 CPU work with a M2N series mobo.


As well as this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Any Athlon II or a Phenom II up to a x4 945 will work out of the box. The trick will be finding one.
> The x4 955 or higher will need the workaround.see first page of this thread.
> Gyro


Is this just old information and fixed with 5002?

I'm looking @ these Which show 95w TDP (albeit @ a reduced 2.8ghz clock speed)


----------



## ej52

@Lucky

I recommend you get a C3 chip as they have a better silicon which means more OC potential.
As i can see from your sig you like the extra power









As for the "bugs" with C3 chips, once the P-State is set with MSR Tweaker or the profile is set
with Ntune (Nvidia Tools) the CPU works jst fine, so your GF wont have any probs


----------



## Agent_kenshin

I do remember reading that when I first wanted to upgrade my system. I was also worried about this but I can say that I have never experienced any issues with cold booting my system. I leave my system on 24/7 in about 7 months out of the year and i shut my system down almost daily in the summer time/ The only issue I have is getting into the BIOS with my USB keyboard but using a PS/2 Keyboard solves this problem.

The only problems that I have ever experienced booting was when I was running my NB way too high and the system basically refuses to boot until i took out the battery to clear the CMOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ej52*
> 
> @Lucky
> As for the "bugs" with C3 chips, once the P-State is set with MSR Tweaker or the profile is set
> with Ntune (Nvidia Tools) the CPU works jst fine, so your GF wont have any probs


I don't even use Ntune with PMT. I used to use just Ntune but it gave me nothing but problems when ever I OC'd Pretty much lots of blue screens.

When I tired PMT earlier this year, OC'ing was a lot smoother and with the same settings that I had with Ntune, I was able to step down the voltage on my CPU to get it stable.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ej52*
> 
> @Lucky
> I recommend you get a C3 chip as they have a better silicon which means more OC potential.
> As i can see from your sig you like the extra power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the "bugs" with C3 chips, once the P-State is set with MSR Tweaker or the profile is set
> with Ntune (Nvidia Tools) the CPU works jst fine, so your GF wont have any probs


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> I do remember reading that when I first wanted to upgrade my system. I was also worried about this but I can say that I have never experienced any issues with cold booting my system. I leave my system on 24/7 in about 7 months out of the year and i shut my system down almost daily in the summer time/ The only issue I have is getting into the BIOS with my USB keyboard but using a PS/2 Keyboard solves this problem.
> The only problems that I have ever experienced booting was when I was running my NB way too high and the system basically refuses to boot until i took out the battery to clear the CMOS.


Ok thanks you guys are great. Can't believe N2Gaming is still running this thread, and these boards are still kicking.










I can certainly handle a one time workaround, and I have a wireless keyboard that uses PS2, as long as my very not technically inclined G/F







can just boot it and have it work, were golden.

Looking at these now http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Phenom%20II%20X4%20B97%20-%20HDXB97WFK4DGM.html


----------



## ozlay

I had to up my voltage a little on the 6000+ http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2489719


----------



## nuke777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'm definitely planning on an upgrade...
> Is it worth the potential bugs with the C3 chips or should i aim to find a c2?
> From reading over some of the issues with the newer chips it looks like its worth it for me to find a c2. If i were the only user of this rig I don't mind some bugs, but my girlfriend likes to use a desktop on occasion and she can't handle that.
> Seems i can find them used fine, so thats not a problem. I assume the major difference is the C3's have a higher overclock ceiling and can be found with an unlocked multi pretty easily? I doubt I'm going to try to go for 4+ ghz so I suppose it doesnt matter.
> Looking @ some B93's atm...


to be honest with you I don't have a lot of time to play around with the settings and learning new techniques to overcome these bugs that you will most likely get with am3 cpu's. so for me it was worth to just upgrading to am2+ cpu and have less headache screwing around with voltages and what not.


----------



## Dime73

Hi guys,

I am new to this forum, and I have been browsing this thread for a while in search for an answer to a question I have.

I wonder if a Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition CPU would work in my M2N-SLI motherboard (not a deluxe). I have updated the BIOS to the 5001 version. Any confirmation would be well appreciated because I am doubting whether or not I should by a second hand 940 CPU.

Dime


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dime73*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum, and I have been browsing this thread for a while in search for an answer to a question I have.
> 
> I wonder if a Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition CPU would work in my M2N-SLI motherboard (not a deluxe). I have updated the BIOS to the 5001 version. Any confirmation would be well appreciated because I am doubting whether or not I should by a second hand 940 CPU.
> 
> Dime


Yes it will work.









Gyro


----------



## ej52

Ok since a few people (including me) have had some trouble with PMT not setting
the CPU at start up and having to restart the service, i decided to make my own
little app (M2N Tweaker) which corrects it when booting.

M2N Tweaker just runs in the highest P-State all the time so there is no Q&Q.
I have only tested it on the M2N32-SLI DLX running windows 7 64bit
but it should run fine if your system has below requirements.

If you have any problems PM me or post in this thread.

Requirements:

MOBO: M2N-SLI DLX (BIOS 5001) or M2N32-SLI DLX (BIOS 5002)
CPU: Phenom II X4 (955 - 980) BE
OS: Windows Vista+ with .Net 4.0 or .Net 4.0 client profile

just run the setup run M2N Tweaker (desktop shortcut is created on install) set the
multiplier and voltage, check "boot tweak", hit apply and restart









I find the system runs more stable when CPU settings are left on auto in BIOS
however M2N Tweaker works just fine if they are not.

I also advise removing nTune and PMT as they might mess around with M2N Tweaker.

SetupM2NTweaker.zip 134k .zip file


@N2 / Gyro
Could you add M2N Tweaker to the first page of the thread please and also test it.


----------



## NilartPax

Just validated the 965 BE


If anyone sees anything where I could do some more Oc, let me know. I'm pretty new to OC, and am just learning. Having fun though.








I noticed my max TDP is alot lower than most people who have validated, (65w), is this an important thing to change?


----------



## Brizzle

Hi, my first post after spending a few months reading through the pages.

I'm so glad I found this club - I wanted to squeeze out the best from this board that's been so reliable for me over the last few years

I've just been given a full 8Gb of A-DATA 800Mhz RAM and have ordered a 965BE for delivery this week (currently have a 5600+ Windsor) - the only issue I've had so far is that both NTune and PMT both have issues installing on Win7 64Bit for me.

Really hoping that the new Tweaker can help unlock the new CPU!

I'm at work now, will post pre-upgrade validation this evening (GMT)


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ej52*
> 
> Ok since a few people (including me) have had some trouble with PMT not setting
> the CPU at start up and having to restart the service, i decided to make my own
> little app (M2N Tweaker) which corrects it when booting.
> 
> M2N Tweaker just runs in the highest P-State all the time so there is no Q&Q.
> I have only tested it on the M2N32-SLI DLX running windows 7 64bit
> but it should run fine if your system has below requirements.
> 
> If you have any problems PM me or post in this thread.
> 
> Requirements:
> 
> MOBO: M2N-SLI DLX (BIOS 5001) or M2N32-SLI DLX (BIOS 5002)
> CPU: Phenom II X4 (955 - 980) BE
> OS: Windows Vista+ with .Net 4.0 or .Net 4.0 client profile
> 
> just run the setup run M2N Tweaker (desktop shortcut is created on install) set the
> multiplier and voltage, check "boot tweak", hit apply and restart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find the system runs more stable when CPU settings are left on auto in BIOS
> however M2N Tweaker works just fine if they are not.
> 
> I also advise removing nTune and PMT as they might mess around with M2N Tweaker.
> 
> SetupM2NTweaker.zip 134k .zip file
> 
> 
> @N2 / Gyro
> Could you add M2N Tweaker to the first page of the thread please and also test it.


Thanks for this.
I,m quite busy the next couple of days,but will try to test it later in the week.
I can't edit the front page,so N2 is the man for that.Shoot him a PM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NilartPax*
> 
> Just validated the 965 BE
> 
> 
> If anyone sees anything where I could do some more Oc, let me know. I'm pretty new to OC, and am just learning. Having fun though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed my max TDP is alot lower than most people who have validated, (65w), is this an important thing to change?


Looks ok, but the cpu volts are to high for that clock speed,lower it till cpu-z reads it as 1.35v-1.38v.(should be around 1.3375v in PMT for PO)
Also set cpu voltage to auto in the bios.
TDP for 955-980 cpus on AM2 boards uses the minimum powerstate (4x200=800mhz),you can not change this).

Good luck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brizzle*
> 
> Hi, my first post after spending a few months reading through the pages.
> 
> I'm so glad I found this club - I wanted to squeeze out the best from this board that's been so reliable for me over the last few years
> 
> I've just been given a full 8Gb of A-DATA 800Mhz RAM and have ordered a 965BE for delivery this week (currently have a 5600+ Windsor) - the only issue I've had so far is that both NTune and PMT both have issues installing on Win7 64Bit for me.
> 
> Really hoping that the new Tweaker can help unlock the new CPU!
> 
> I'm at work now, will post pre-upgrade validation this evening (GMT)


The NVtools should install with the K8 Athlon x2,but PMT may need the K10 x4 965 cpu intalled first.
What gfx card are you using,ATI or Nvidia?

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Brizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> The NVtools should install with the K8 Athlon x2,but PMT may need the K10 x4 965 cpu intalled first.
> What gfx card are you using,ATI or Nvidia?
> Good luck
> Gyro


Nvidia (GTX550Ti specifically - latest beta drivers)

I'm wondering if it's a .NET error. Will check later to see if I have the latest, but I have done a recent full update to SP1


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Thanks for this.
> I,m quite busy the next couple of days,but will try to test it later in the week.
> I can't edit the front page,so N2 is the man for that.Shoot him a PM.
> Looks ok, but the cpu volts are to high for that clock speed,lower it till cpu-z reads it as 1.35v-1.38v.(should be around 1.3375v in PMT for PO)
> Also set cpu voltage to auto in the bios.
> TDP for 955-980 cpus on AM2 boards uses the minimum powerstate (4x200=800mhz),you can not change this).
> Good luck
> The NVtools should install with the K8 Athlon x2,but PMT may need the K10 x4 965 cpu intalled first.
> What gfx card are you using,ATI or Nvidia?
> Good luck
> Gyro


confirmed
Pmt will definitely not install for me with my k8

Nvtools installs fine however


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Does anybody have any idea if I will have trouble with my RAID 0 being recognized properly if I update my BIOS to 5001 from 1701 ?

I would assume no problems with this, but I'm hoping to hear some feedback.


----------



## Gyro

See here http://www.overclock.net/t/648192/does-updating-bios-clear-raid-setups

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> See here http://www.overclock.net/t/648192/does-updating-bios-clear-raid-setups
> Good luck
> Gyro


Thanks Gyro. I actually read that, manned up, and updated the Bios between these two posts.

On 5001 now









To clarify, in case anyone cares it went flawlessly. ReEnabled RAID, my RAID 0 initialized right away and booted into windows.


----------



## Brizzle

My validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2493314

Hopefully, my 965 arrives today. If I get the tax rebate I'm chasing, then it's another 550Ti too









Edit: also confirmed that I'm running .NET 4.0


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> See here http://www.overclock.net/t/648192/does-updating-bios-clear-raid-setups
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


Good find Gyro +1








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brizzle*
> 
> My validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2493314
> 
> Hopefully, my 965 arrives today. If I get the tax rebate I'm chasing, then it's another 550Ti too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: also confirmed that I'm running .NET 4.0


Good Job man,

I bet if you dropped your HT multi to 4x you could raise the FSB to say 230 or what ever it takes to get your ram to 500mhz for DDR2-1000Mhz and you would be very happy then









Edit: Sorry I did not notice you were only running a Duel core 5600+ oops... You are working that cpu pretty darn good


----------



## Brizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Good Job man,
> I bet if you dropped your HT multi to 4x you could raise the FSB to say 230 or what ever it takes to get your ram to 500mhz for DDR2-1000Mhz and you would be very happy then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Sorry I did not notice you were only running a Duel core 5600+ oops... You are working that cpu pretty darn good


Thanks







It's running at stock +10% auto OC - I reset to default when adding the new RAM

Haven't wanted to push it too much as NB sensor (Ithink) is reporting some high temps already, varying between 65 and 200C! (Faulty sensor methinx)


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brizzle*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's running at stock +10% auto OC - I reset to default when adding the new RAM
> Haven't wanted to push it too much as NB sensor (Ithink) is reporting some high temps already, varying between 65 and 200C! (Faulty sensor methinx)


I have a 4400+ that has a faulty sensor that reads -200c


----------



## ozlay

I have my 6000+ running at 3.4 ghz with 1.52 volts and is prime stable at that voltage it runs about 40c idle and 67c when running prime 1.52 volts seems like alot but my temps seem to be ok so i gess i could go higher http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2493877


----------



## demonr6

Finally got through this thread after days of trying to digest it all. Amazing how much steam these mobos still have. I have one of the 555 processors capable of unlocking to the quad but unfortunately I am hampered by owning the M2N SLi Deluxe and not the M2N32 version. *sigh* so much potential.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demonr6*
> 
> Finally got through this thread after days of trying to digest it all. Amazing how much steam these mobos still have. I have one of the 555 processors capable of unlocking to the quad but unfortunately I am hampered by owning the M2N SLi Deluxe and not the M2N32 version. *sigh* so much potential.


Hampered in which way? AFAIK the 32 designation does not include a core unlocker. It does seem to have a bit better VRMs however.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> I have my 6000+ running at 3.4 ghz with 1.52 volts and is prime stable at that voltage it runs about 40c idle and 67c when running prime 1.52 volts seems like alot but my temps seem to be ok so i guess i could go higher http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2493877


my 5000+ runs pretty hot @ 3.3ghz on my lil 92mm cooler.

I generally run it at 3.1 during the summer

Anywho that NB sensor does get pretty out of whack, I would ignore it if the heatsink isn't scorching hot.


----------



## Brizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demonr6*
> 
> Finally got through this thread after days of trying to digest it all. Amazing how much steam these mobos still have. I have one of the 555 processors capable of unlocking to the quad but unfortunately I am hampered by owning the M2N SLi Deluxe and not the M2N32 version. *sigh* so much potential.


I hadn't heard of a 555, so looked it up: HDZ555WFGMBOX

Was there a quad core version? I can only see it as a dual

The spreadsheet on page 1 lists a lot of good CPUs for the M2N SLi

I chose the 965 as it was the best upgrade within my budget. My 5600 will get put in a frankenbuild box of spares for her WoW pandas


----------



## Gyro

The only tool/program i have found that can read the NB temps is the Nvida system monitor(stand alone part of the performance tools).
On the motherboard tab it is the Nforce reading.
If you have the M2N32,the squirrel cage fan can knock 5-10c of the NB temp.

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brizzle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *demonr6*
> 
> Finally got through this thread after days of trying to digest it all. Amazing how much steam these mobos still have. I have one of the 555 processors capable of unlocking to the quad but unfortunately I am hampered by owning the M2N SLi Deluxe and not the M2N32 version. *sigh* so much potential.
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't heard of a 555, so looked it up: HDZ555WFGMBOX
> 
> Was there a quad core version? I can only see it as a dual
> 
> The spreadsheet on page 1 lists a lot of good CPUs for the M2N SLi
> 
> I chose the 965 as it was the best upgrade within my budget. My 5600 will get put in a frankenbuild box of spares for her WoW pandas
Click to expand...

Amd takes some x4 models with bad cores,disables two cores and sells them as x2's.
More info here http://www.overclock.net/t/535501/amd-k10-5-core-cache-unlocking-guide/0_20

Gyro


----------



## Brizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> The only tool/program i have found that can read the NB temps is the Nvida system monitor(stand alone part of the performance tools).
> On the motherboard tab it is the Nforce reading.
> If you have the M2N32,the squirrel cage fan can knock 5-10c of the NB temp.
> Gyro


Thanks for the tip - I've seen that fan mentioned earlier - is it available to buy anywhere?


----------



## N2Gaming

I could sell one a fan that is if absolutly required









As mentioned earlier the M2N32 board does have more Power







and can handle a way better over clock w/a much better CPU Uh Humm Ph II X4 cpu


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> I could sell one a fan that is if absolutly required
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned earlier the M2N32 board does have more Power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and can handle a way better over clock w/a much better CPU Uh Humm Ph II X4 cpu


Wait a minute, are you implying that I will have trouble overclocking my b97 that is in the mail? (only the m2n sli dlx here) Not that Im expecting 4.5ghz or anything.

I could always strap an 80mm fan to the VRMs if they cause trouble.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> The only tool/program i have found that can read the NB temps is the Nvida system monitor(stand alone part of the performance tools).
> On the motherboard tab it is the Nforce reading.
> If you have the M2N32,the squirrel cage fan can knock 5-10c of the NB temp.
> Gyro


All I see is MCP Temp 89* am I looking at the wrong place?

If not I should probably reseat the heatsink with some new TIM...


----------



## Gyro

Maybe the M2N-sli dlx doesn't have that sensor?
Here the M2N32



Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

NO no no I was just saying if you need a fan I may have an extra one laying around some where for a small noninal fee


----------



## Brizzle

My System monitor is showing Nforce @ 39C - it's also showing 'MCP' at 235C!

Anyway, fitted the 965.

Defaulted BIOS to be safe, and it posted okay, but it kept restarting when loading Windows.

Tried Safe mode - nada, same.

Looked back thru a few pages here, tried upping the RAM & CPU>NB volts - nada, same.

Suspected the new RAM (which had no issues running with the 5600), so took it all out and installed a single 512mb Corsair - booted

Reinstalled the new RAM one by one - one of the RAM slots doesn't like the 2Gb sticks, but will accept a 512mb!

Now that's really annoying!

I unlocked the cores to standard with the new M2N Tweaker, and then threw in a quick OC via the Nvidia performance tool

Edit: idling nicely at 33C









Here's a new validation (not stable!) - note silly memory count - I'm sure it can be adjusted better thru M2NT, because Nvidia doesn't retain the settings after reboot.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2495040


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Maybe the M2N-sli dlx doesn't have that sensor?
> Here the M2N32
> 
> Gyro


Doesnt show up for me. Thanks for the pic


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brizzle*
> 
> My System monitor is showing Nforce @ 39C - it's also showing 'MCP' at 235C!
> Anyway, fitted the 965.
> Defaulted BIOS to be safe, and it posted okay, but it kept restarting when loading Windows.
> Tried Safe mode - nada, same.
> Looked back thru a few pages here, tried upping the RAM & CPU>NB volts - nada, same.
> Suspected the new RAM (which had no issues running with the 5600), so took it all out and installed a single 512mb Corsair - booted
> Reinstalled the new RAM one by one - one of the RAM slots doesn't like the 2Gb sticks, but will accept a 512mb!
> Now that's really annoying!
> I unlocked the cores to standard with the new M2N Tweaker, and then threw in a quick OC via the Nvidia performance tool
> Edit: idling nicely at 33C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a new validation (not stable!) - note silly memory count - I'm sure it can be adjusted better thru M2NT, because Nvidia doesn't retain the settings after reboot.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2495040


Load temps? Ambient? CPU cooler? Crap, hope my mixed ram works fine.


----------



## Brizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Load temps? Ambient? CPU cooler? Crap, hope my mixed ram works fine.


Not had time to let it run a loaded test yet, just been playing GW2 for a few hours without any issues on stock settings

Ambient temp here is about 21C (mobo recorded as 38C in BIOS), with an Arctic air cooler

Edit: ran Prime95 overnight, stable RAM and CPU at stock - max temp was 53C

I'll spend the day digging thru the posts to work out a stable ~3.7 OC arrangement, and replace the 2Gb/512Mb mismatched pair tonight with 2x 1Gb 800Mhz corsair.

Yet another edit: just went back through the user manual, I note that Asus recommends a minimum 600W PSU, even with the early configs they list. Mine's a 500W OCZ...

I think I'll try a 750W bought as a spare, see if that helps run all 8Gb with the 965.


----------



## meccaho

Wow this thread is awesome.

I upgraded to a Phenom II 965 using this thread almost 2 years ago.

I am using an M2N-E though. This thread still worked like a charm.

Being that it has been almost 2 years, i'm looking to upgrade my comp again.

Should I upgrade or invest in a new build?

A couple of questions.

1. Can I overclock this 965 any on this mobo? It's at stock 3.4ghz currently using bios 5001.

2. What is the bottleneck on my system?
CPU: Phenom II 965
Video: Geforce gtx460 1gb
Ram: 4gb gskill 800mhz
Disk: 7200rpm drive

3. If the bottleneck is not the processor, how high of a video card could I go?

4. I'm thinking of making my upgrade an SSD. Is the OCZ vortex 3/4 or the OCZ agility 3/4 compatible with this board? Would the SATA II be a bottleneck for a SATA III SSD?

Thanks for any help.

Cliffnotes:

What is best upgrade for my system or should I invest in a new cpu/mobo?


----------



## Brizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meccaho*
> 
> Wow this thread is awesome.
> I upgraded to a Phenom II 965 using this thread almost 2 years ago.
> I am using an M2N-E though. This thread still worked like a charm.
> Being that it has been almost 2 years, i'm looking to upgrade my comp again.
> Should I upgrade or invest in a new build?
> A couple of questions.
> 1. Can I overclock this 965 any on this mobo? It's at stock 3.4ghz currently using bios 5001.


Yes, I'm in the process of working out a stable 3.7Ghz, Page 1 carries a lot of validated OC details
Quote:


> 2. What is the bottleneck on my system?
> CPU: Phenom II 965
> Video: Geforce gtx460 1gb
> Ram: 4gb gskill 800mhz
> Disk: 7200rpm drive


Compared to later boards, I guess the primary necks are HT link, RAM and SATA limitations. Also this board doesn't support AHCI, but I don't know how much of a knock-on this is.
Quote:


> 3. If the bottleneck is not the processor, how high of a video card could I go?


Pretty much any PCI-E 2.0 card, depends on your PSU's ability to support the higher spec card's power requirements. Obviously SLi twins will be better
Quote:


> 4. I'm thinking of making my upgrade an SSD. Is the OCZ vortex 3/4 or the OCZ agility 3/4 compatible with this board? Would the SATA II be a bottleneck for a SATA III SSD?


I run a fairly old(!) Corsair M4 SSD, but still get 7.4 for it on Windows performance. Any SSD will run on this board, but the limitation to SATAII will reduce potential.

Have you looked at PCI-E SSD drives? They are dropping in price and bypass this SATA bottleneck. This or a standard SSD might be the 'easy' fast upgrade for you - my Corsair gave an amazing performance boost over a 7200 HDD


----------



## actuality

Hi Guys,

Haven't posted on here in a while, I am in the process of switching the cases and making more of a HTPC setup. Sadly my zalman cnps9700 isnt going to fit anymore and I have been looking at new HSF's.

Does anyone have any specific recommendations for a CPU cooler under 130mm tall that fit this motherboard? I have been looking at the Noctua NH-C14 anyone got any experience with dropping that monster on this board? Apparently it fits no problem at all according to noctua's motherboard compatibility list.

Cheers!


----------



## Brizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *actuality*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Haven't posted on here in a while, I am in the process of switching the cases and making more of a HTPC setup. Sadly my zalman cnps9700 isnt going to fit anymore and I have been looking at new HSF's.
> Does anyone have any specific recommendations for a CPU cooler under 130mm tall that fit this motherboard? I have been looking at the Noctua NH-C14 anyone got any experience with dropping that monster on this board? Apparently it fits no problem at all according to noctua's motherboard compatibility list.
> Cheers!


I use an Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro (see above temps) and that's under 130mm. I see there's a low profile version on Amazon that's has good ratings for HTPCs, not sure about the width though.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meccaho*
> 
> Wow this thread is awesome.
> I upgraded to a Phenom II 965 using this thread almost 2 years ago.
> I am using an M2N-E though. This thread still worked like a charm.
> Being that it has been almost 2 years, i'm looking to upgrade my comp again.
> Should I upgrade or invest in a new build?
> A couple of questions.
> 1. Can I overclock this 965 any on this mobo? It's at stock 3.4ghz currently using bios 5001.
> 2. What is the bottleneck on my system?
> CPU: Phenom II 965
> Video: Geforce gtx460 1gb
> Ram: 4gb gskill 800mhz
> Disk: 7200rpm drive
> 3. If the bottleneck is not the processor, how high of a video card could I go?
> 4. I'm thinking of making my upgrade an SSD. Is the OCZ vortex 3/4 or the OCZ agility 3/4 compatible with this board? Would the SATA II be a bottleneck for a SATA III SSD?
> Thanks for any help.
> Cliffnotes:
> What is best upgrade for my system or should I invest in a new cpu/mobo?


Oc that CPU, upgrade the Gpu to a 480 or 560ti and grab an SSD
Sata ii will limit the newest ssds but sotp you probly wouldn't even notice the difference


----------



## Brizzle

My RAM problem solved! (for now..)

New PSU didn't help, but I guess I was clutching at straws anyway there

Ended up setting the RAM to 'ganged' and hey presto, it boots









I then pushed my luck and switched the auto OC to 10%, and it's fine so far - idling at 34C

Here's the new validation, will Prime95 it overnight and update on stability

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2496117


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brizzle*
> 
> My RAM problem solved! (for now..)
> New PSU didn't help, but I guess I was clutching at straws anyway there
> Ended up setting the RAM to 'ganged' and hey presto, it boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then pushed my luck and switched the auto OC to 10%, and it's fine so far - idling at 34C
> Here's the new validation, will Prime95 it overnight and update on stability
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2496117


Yay for fixing the RAM, but friends don't let friends use auto oc, also idle temps arent very useful. Try and give temps under load. Even if its only a few mins of prime or gaming temps.


----------



## Brizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Yay for fixing the RAM, but friends don't let friends use auto oc, also idle temps arent very useful. Try and give temps under load. Even if its only a few mins of prime or gaming temps.


Hehe.. You're right, the 10% auto wasn't stable - not BSOD, but games would crash after a few minutes.

Gaming for two hours at stock had my max temp up at 49C


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brizzle*
> 
> Hehe.. You're right, the 10% auto wasn't stable - not BSOD, but games would crash after a few minutes.
> Gaming for two hours at stock had my max temp up at 49C


Probably ram or ht causing the instability.


----------



## nuke777

I have the luck of the noob. I decieded to overclock cpu for the first time. since the multiplier was locked I had to bring up the fsb, I managed to get the highest perfect stable no cpu error at 353 X 15 @1.42v 3795Ghz. I was able to bring it up to 3850 ghz but I started getting errors in the linx and at 3900 it was blue screening on me







.

the only draw back is that now whenever I put my pc to sleep it will not wake up so I had to disable the option of sleep and put it in to shut down mode instead. anyone run in to the same issue with this board??


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuke777*
> 
> I have the luck of the noob. I decieded to overclock cpu for the first time. since the multiplier was locked I had to bring up the fsb, I managed to get the highest perfect stable no cpu error at 353 X 15 @1.42v 3795Ghz. I was able to bring it up to 3850 ghz but I started getting errors in the linx and at 3900 it was blue screening on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> the only draw back is that now whenever I put my pc to sleep it will not wake up so I had to disable the option of sleep and put it in to shut down mode instead. anyone run in to the same issue with this board??


Did you drop the ram to 667?
Try bumping the cpu/chipset HT volts to 1.25-1.3v.
I'm having trouble getting it to wake from sleep also,everything wakes but the monitor stays in standby.(black screen with flashing yellow power light).

Gyro


----------



## nuke777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Did you drop the ram to 667?
> Try bumping the cpu/chipset HT volts to 1.25-1.3v.
> I'm having trouble getting it to wake from sleep also,everything wakes but the monitor stays in standby.(black screen with flashing yellow power light).
> Gyro


I did not touch the ram it is on automatic because I am not sure what are the safe norm or high volts for ram. I get the exact same problem as you, the computer wakes up I hear the hdd work, fan starts but the monitor does not receive any signal, on top of it when I press power baton I get no response which tells me that computer may be powered on but it is frozen as it can get.

btw what overclock did you managed to get with this mobo?


----------



## nuke777

ok puting the settings to s1 under ACPI suspend type fixed the waking up problem. although I am not too thrilled about it using more energy in order to sustain itself.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuke777*
> 
> ok puting the settings to s1 under ACPI suspend type fixed the waking up problem. although I am not too thrilled about it using more energy in order to sustain itself.


:thumb:good info!


----------



## nuke777

damn, I am worried about my mobo temps. is it noramal to get 45c at idl ????


----------



## Gyro

Depends on the ambient temps really.
But ya that's a little warm at idle.
Check out some of the validations on the front page.
I'm slowly working mine up,14x240=3360mhz.
It's been to hot here(Nova Scotia) all summer to do any serious ocing.

Here is mine,ambient is about 20c,with custom C&Q.



Gyro


----------



## nuke777

does these temps make sense to you?? how come my cpu is cooler then mobo??

btw I tried your advise and cranking up cpu/chipset HT voltage to 1.3 v helped to get stable results with no errors at 3855 ghz







I would have tried going for higher but seeing these blazing mobo temps I should probably down clock.


----------



## nuke777

forgot to ask, are north bridge temps the same as mother board temps? I cant find NB temp readings anywhere.


----------



## Gyro

What is your ambient temp?
They look high but even across the board.
Your board does not have a NB proper. 550/570ultra/570sli use single chipset,590 has both NB &SB.
Here is a good read on the 500 series chipsets http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/nForce5prev/1.html

Gyro


----------



## nuke777

the ambient temp in the room is aprox 25c it was about 28c yesterday. just for an experiment I brought back to 3 GHz from 3.8ghz and the mobo temps drooped down by 7c.

thanks for the link.


----------



## demonr6

So deciding to stick it out with this M2N SLi deluxe mobo. I updated the BIOS to the 5001. My issue now is the X II 555 processor I won't be able to unlock the other two cores because of the motherboard limitation so that one will get binned. I need a quad core that can overclock without having to stress the heat factor too much. My other issue is I use a USB keyboard and mouse and do not want to have to go back to a ps/2 mouse. Going back through the thread it looks like the 945 won't be an option because of this issue. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I am currently running 8GB of OCZ memory and video is a 560Ti.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demonr6*
> 
> So deciding to stick it out with this M2N SLi deluxe mobo. I updated the BIOS to the 5001. My issue now is the X II 555 processor I won't be able to unlock the other two cores because of the motherboard limitation so that one will get binned. I need a quad core that can overclock without having to stress the heat factor too much. My other issue is I use a USB keyboard and mouse and do not want to have to go back to a ps/2 mouse. Going back through the thread it looks like the 945 won't be an option because of this issue. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I am currently running 8GB of OCZ memory and video is a 560Ti.


It is only the x4 955-980 that need the work around and use of the ps/2 keyboard.(in the bios only)
The x4 945 and below or any athlon II will work out of the box.

Gyro


----------



## ozlay

Trying some new settings this time with a lot of fsb









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2500269


----------



## Gyro

Just about time to drop the HT link multi.








I had my original M2N32 as high as 300 refclock with an x2 5000(windsor), so keep pushin









Gyro


----------



## nuke777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> It is only the x4 955-980 that need the work around and use of the ps/2 keyboard.(in the bios only)
> The x4 945 and below or any athlon II will work out of the box.
> Gyro


actually I had to stick my keyboard and mouse in to ps/2 slot, otherwise my pc was freezing at the energy star logo, x4 945 over here.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Just about time to drop the HT link multi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my original M2N32 as high as 300 refclock with an x2 5000(windsor), so keep pushin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyro


yeah i cant get past 297 if i do it auto resets the multiplier is weird?


----------



## nuke777

these that have m2n sli deluxe probably know that the cpu heat sink can only be placed 2 ways, fan blowing upward or fan blowing down war. any ideas why placing it upward causes the motherboard to get more hot??


----------



## LuckySe7ens

My b97 showed up today ($65 shipped for a locked multi 955 cuz I'm cheap) looking forward to playing with my new toy tomorrow.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuke777*
> 
> these that have m2n sli deluxe probably know that the cpu heat sink can only be placed 2 ways, fan blowing upward or fan blowing down war. any ideas why placing it upward causes the motherboard to get more hot??


That depends on the fan mount. My tx3 faces horizontal.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Just about time to drop the HT link multi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my original M2N32 as high as 300 refclock with an x2 5000(windsor), so keep pushin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyro
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i cant get past 297 if i do it auto resets the multiplier is weird?
Click to expand...

http://www.asus.com/999/html/events/mb/cpr.htm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuke777*
> 
> these that have m2n sli deluxe probably know that the cpu heat sink can only be placed 2 ways, fan blowing upward or fan blowing down war. any ideas why placing it upward causes the motherboard to get more hot??


What cooler are you using?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> My b97 showed up today ($65 shipped for a locked multi 955 cuz I'm cheap) looking forward to playing with my new toy tomorrow.


Good luck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nuke777*
> 
> these that have m2n sli deluxe probably know that the cpu heat sink can only be placed 2 ways, fan blowing upward or fan blowing down war. any ideas why placing it upward causes the motherboard to get more hot??
> 
> 
> 
> That depends on the fan mount. My tx3 faces horizontal.
Click to expand...

I modded my TX2 to do that.



Gyro


----------



## Ballyhoogames

All,

You may remember a few pages back I was reporting that I was getting blue screen errors. They have now stopped thankfully but now I am getting screen freeze at indenterminate times including in the bios screen.

I have checked the temps of my CPU and GPU but all is fine there. I had a few HDD errors but CHKDSK has rectified those.

RAM seems ok.

Does anyone have any ideas? I do not have spare components to allow me to replace an items at a time to see what is causing the problem Looks as though I may have to upgrade to an i5.

Regards.


----------



## Gyro

Run memtest86+ to check your ram. http://www.memtest.org/

All 4 sticks first,then one at a time.

Gyro


----------



## nuke777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> http://www.asus.com/999/html/events/mb/cpr.htm
> What cooler are you using?
> Good luck
> I modded my TX2 to do that.
> 
> Gyro


is there any way to mode this bad boy so it faces east or west??

XIGMATEK HDT-S1283



btw this pic is not mine but the setup is very similar.

EDIT: will this do the trick??
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233060&cm_re=xigmatek-_-35-233-060-_-Product


----------



## Gyro

Use a hacksaw blade or dremel to cut grooves for the stock clip or the brackets you linked to work also.

Gyro


----------



## nuke777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Use a hacksaw blade or dremel to cut grooves for the stock clip or the brackets you linked to work also.
> Gyro


thanks for advise but I'll pass the homemade production retention bracket.









I don't get it, as I type my room ambient temp is aprox 26c, cpu is at 38c, gpu 41c but my mother board is at 45c and my 3 hdd's are at 43c, 40c, 39c, not to mention that when I enter a game the mother board sky rockets to 52c and keeps on rising after only 10min. I already cleaned the dust as best I could, switched the video card to second pci e slot so that the side fan blows directly on the chip btw(will I have performance loss for placing gfx card to pci e slot 2??). I spread hdd as far apart as I could, replaced the air out fan with a silverstone fan, switched cpu cooler position so that it blows north toward power supply that is sucking it out of the case. I'm planing to replace the side fan and front case fan to another silverstone fan. should I drill some holes and place another fan on top of the case or bottom and will it help??

any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> My b97 showed up today ($65 shipped for a locked multi 955 cuz I'm cheap) looking forward to playing with my new toy tomorrow.


USB keyboard functions perfect, on first boot with no tweaks its running at 3.2ghz. Woohoo

Downside is I'm only seeing two cores. Any ideas?

Hwmonitor and cpuz don't want to run

Though i had several issues with hwmonitor before anyways.

Core Temp Shows phenom ii x2 597

system info shows x4 b97 and device manager shows 4 cores

task manager shows 2 cores as well

Edit:

A couple of resets later and core temp shows 4 cores, nvidia control panel shows 4 cores, task manager shows four cores.

the multiplier seems unlocked in BIOS, but it defaults to the lowest pstate when i set over 16, and going any higher in nvtools doesnt do anything. Bummer, thought i lucked out.


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Thanks.

No errors.

Typing on home PC now - so far no freeze though probably just a matter of time.

Hmm.

Core Temp 1.0 RC3 is showing CPU#0 at a min of 36 degrees and a max of 40 degrees.

TDP at 124.8 watts

TechPowerUp GPU-Z is showing two GPU temps: one at 56c and the other at 51.3. PCB temp at 44.8c

Any ideas?

Regards.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Is there anything special I need to do to get cpuz to function properly? It worked fine with my 5000+


----------



## gayLaser

New to the club but have been lurking for a few months.

Been using and enjoying my M2n-SLI Deluxe mobo for quite a few years now.

I have recently upgraded the RAM and GPU. My machine is showing its age getting 20-25 FPS on many online games even in the lowest settings. I am wanting to try to achieve low/medium settings and try to have a constant 30+ frames.

I am considering upgrading my CPU but wanted to weigh in my stats to my fellow club mates to see if I am being reasonable with my expectations.

My current set up is the following:
M2N-SLI Deluxe
4 gigs DDR2
AMD X2 4400+ Brisbane 2.3ghz (OCd at stable 2.8 GHZ thanks to the info in this thread)
Asus GT440 (1gb ddr5 model)
64bit win7

While playing games I often get stutters in FPS which is most likely due the games spiking to 98%+ CPU Usage. I notice my graphic's card load barely achieves above 40%. I imagine this could be due to it waiting for my CPU? Changing from lowest graphic settings to medium ones barely effects my FPS performance when my CPU is bogging down, this indicates that my CPU is likely the bottle neck?

I have been reading good things about the phenom 965 and have found some good prices on it. However, I am not sure if the M2N-SLI Deluxe supports the model since its not listed on the ASUS website. I have read through most of these threads and tried using search but couldn't locate any solid information.

Do you think a new CPU is the ticket to solving my problems here? If so, is the 965 a good choice?

If the 965 isn't compatible would I be better off just upgrading my faithful old M2n-SLI Deluxe so I could run a 965?


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gayLaser*
> 
> New to the club but have been lurking for a few months.
> Been using and enjoying my M2n-SLI Deluxe mobo for quite a few years now.
> I have recently upgraded the RAM and GPU. My machine is showing its age getting 20-25 FPS on many online games even in the lowest settings. I am wanting to try to achieve low/medium settings and try to have a constant 30+ frames.
> I am considering upgrading my CPU but wanted to weigh in my stats to my fellow club mates to see if I am being reasonable with my expectations.
> My current set up is the following:
> M2N-SLI Deluxe
> 4 gigs DDR2
> AMD X2 4400+ Brisbane 2.3ghz (OCd at stable 2.8 GHZ thanks to the info in this thread)
> Asus GT440 (1gb ddr5 model)
> 64bit win7
> While playing games I often get stutters in FPS which is most likely due the games spiking to 98%+ CPU Usage. I notice my graphic's card load barely achieves above 40%. I imagine this could be due to it waiting for my CPU? Changing from lowest graphic settings to medium ones barely effects my FPS performance when my CPU is bogging down, this indicates that my CPU is likely the bottle neck?
> I have been reading good things about the phenom 965 and have found some good prices on it. However, I am not sure if the M2N-SLI Deluxe supports the model since its not listed on the ASUS website. I have read through most of these threads and tried using search but couldn't locate any solid information.
> Do you think a new CPU is the ticket to solving my problems here? If so, is the 965 a good choice?
> If the 965 isn't compatible would I be better off just upgrading my faithful old M2n-SLI Deluxe so I could run a 965?


Well i got a 955 running in mine this afternoon actually. Shouldnt be a problem. What resolution are you running @ and what games?

My brisbane played skyrim with mods fine @ medium settings @ 3ghz on a 1080p monitor.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuke777*
> 
> thanks for advise but I'll pass the homemade production retention bracket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it, as I type my room ambient temp is aprox 26c, cpu is at 38c, gpu 41c but my mother board is at 45c and my 3 hdd's are at 43c, 40c, 39c, not to mention that when I enter a game the mother board sky rockets to 52c and keeps on rising after only 10min. I already cleaned the dust as best I could, switched the video card to second pci e slot so that the side fan blows directly on the chip btw(will I have performance loss for placing gfx card to pci e slot 2??). I spread hdd as far apart as I could, replaced the air out fan with a silverstone fan, switched cpu cooler position so that it blows north toward power supply that is sucking it out of the case. I'm planing to replace the side fan and front case fan to another silverstone fan. should I drill some holes and place another fan on top of the case or bottom and will it help??
> 
> any advise would be greatly appreciated.


Rotating the cooler 90degrees should get you a few c's,a little cable management a few more,taking it out of that cubbie hole in the desk a few more.
The black pci-e slot runs at x8,so once you get the cooler turned move it back to the top slot,if there is room below the gfx card ziptry a fan to the back side of the HDD cage blowing back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> My b97 showed up today ($65 shipped for a locked multi 955 cuz I'm cheap) looking forward to playing with my new toy tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> USB keyboard functions perfect, on first boot with no tweaks its running at 3.2ghz. Woohoo
> 
> Downside is I'm only seeing two cores. Any ideas?
> 
> Hwmonitor and cpuz don't want to run
> 
> Though i had several issues with hwmonitor before anyways.
> 
> Core Temp Shows phenom ii x2 597
> 
> system info shows x4 b97 and device manager shows 4 cores
> 
> task manager shows 2 cores as well
> 
> Edit:
> 
> A couple of resets later and core temp shows 4 cores, nvidia control panel shows 4 cores, task manager shows four cores.
> 
> the multiplier seems unlocked in BIOS, but it defaults to the lowest pstate when i set over 16, and going any higher in nvtools doesnt do anything. Bummer, thought i lucked out.
Click to expand...

I had trouble with hw monitor and nvtools also.
I highly recommend trying PMT.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballyhoogames*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> No errors.
> 
> Typing on home PC now - so far no freeze though probably just a matter of time.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> Core Temp 1.0 RC3 is showing CPU#0 at a min of 36 degrees and a max of 40 degrees.
> 
> TDP at 124.8 watts
> 
> TechPowerUp GPU-Z is showing two GPU temps: one at 56c and the other at 51.3. PCB temp at 44.8c
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Regards.


Are you using Cool & quiet?
as for Gpu temps one is probably core temp and the other is memory temp.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Is there anything special I need to do to get cpuz to function properly? It worked fine with my 5000+


Have tried reistalling cpu-z ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gayLaser*
> 
> New to the club but have been lurking for a few months.
> 
> Been using and enjoying my M2n-SLI Deluxe mobo for quite a few years now.
> 
> I have recently upgraded the RAM and GPU. My machine is showing its age getting 20-25 FPS on many online games even in the lowest settings. I am wanting to try to achieve low/medium settings and try to have a constant 30+ frames.
> 
> I am considering upgrading my CPU but wanted to weigh in my stats to my fellow club mates to see if I am being reasonable with my expectations.
> 
> My current set up is the following:
> M2N-SLI Deluxe
> 4 gigs DDR2
> AMD X2 4400+ Brisbane 2.3ghz (OCd at stable 2.8 GHZ thanks to the info in this thread)
> Asus GT440 (1gb ddr5 model)
> 64bit win7
> 
> While playing games I often get stutters in FPS which is most likely due the games spiking to 98%+ CPU Usage. I notice my graphic's card load barely achieves above 40%. I imagine this could be due to it waiting for my CPU? Changing from lowest graphic settings to medium ones barely effects my FPS performance when my CPU is bogging down, this indicates that my CPU is likely the bottle neck?
> 
> I have been reading good things about the phenom 965 and have found some good prices on it. However, I am not sure if the M2N-SLI Deluxe supports the model since its not listed on the ASUS website. I have read through most of these threads and tried using search but couldn't locate any solid information.
> 
> Do you think a new CPU is the ticket to solving my problems here? If so, is the 965 a good choice?
> 
> If the 965 isn't compatible would I be better off just upgrading my faithful old M2n-SLI Deluxe so I could run a 965?


Yes the x4 965 will work,but it does require the use of a(very simple) software workaround (either Nvtools or Phenommsrtweaker) to get to full speed.
It is very safe,most of us here have been running them for years.
If you don't want to have to use the workaround then any Phenom II up to x4 945 or any Athlon II will work out the box.(With bios update to 5001)

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gayLaser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> What resolution are you running @ and what games?
> My brisbane played skyrim with mods fine @ medium settings @ 3ghz on a 1080p monitor.


The games that give me problems are MMO FPS games like Planetside 1 and soon Planetside 2. Other MMO FPS games give me similar issues. I imagine it is due to hundreds of people being processed along with all of the projectile tracking that can occur.

I can play them at low resolutions or high resolutions with barely any noticeable change in FPS except in areas where there are low amounts of players, then my FPS sky rockets (I imagine that is because my GPU isn't having to wait as long for my CPU?)
Quote:


> Yes the x4 965 will work,but it does require the use of a(very simple) software workaround (either Nvtools or Phenommsrtweaker) to get to full speed.


Thanks for the information Gyro;

Just to make sure, the 965 works in the M2N-SLI (not the 32 version)? I only ask because I didn't see it listed here as a tested set up in the spread sheet and also didn't see it listed on the asus website.

Cheers again everyone, wish I would've stopped lurking sooner.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gayLaser*
> 
> The games that give me problems are MMO FPS games like Planetside 1 and soon Planetside 2. Other MMO FPS games give me similar issues. I imagine it is due to hundreds of people being processed along with all of the projectile tracking that can occur.
> I can play them at low resolutions or high resolutions with barely any noticeable change in FPS except in areas where there are low amounts of players, then my FPS sky rockets (I imagine that is because my GPU isn't having to wait as long for my CPU?)
> Thanks for the information Gyro;
> Just to make sure, the 965 works in the M2N-SLI (not the 32 version)? I only ask because I didn't see it listed here as a tested set up in the spread sheet and also didn't see it listed on the asus website.
> Cheers again everyone, wish I would've stopped lurking sooner.


Check my Sig. I have the m2n sli dlx not the "32" running a business class phenom ii 955


----------



## gayLaser

Ah, forgive me then -- If a 955 works then a 965 definitely would? I thought that since they have different specs the chance of it not being supported was a possibility. Thanks for clearing that up.

Would a phenom ii 965 BE be a good choice for my board? I have seen people recommend other CPU such as the 950, 940 etc to users who have asked for a recommendation in this thread. I am hoping to go with an upgrade that will have a decent chance of being competent for as long as my 4400 Brisbane has. It looks like I can pick up a 965 for $90 as well, which seems like a decent price for such a popular CPU.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gayLaser*
> 
> Ah, forgive me then -- If a 955 works then a 965 definitely would? I thought that since they have different specs the chance of it not being supported was a possibility. Thanks for clearing that up.
> Would a phenom ii 965 BE be a good choice for my board? I have seen people recommend other CPU such as the 950, 940 etc to users who have asked for a recommendation in this thread. I am hoping to go with an upgrade that will have a decent chance of being competent for as long as my 4400 Brisbane has. It looks like I can pick up a 965 for $90 as well, which seems like a decent price for such a popular CPU.


To my knowledge the only reason to get the 945 or lower would be so as to not require some tweaking of settings one time. If you can navigate a BIOS, overclock, figure out how to upgrade your CPU, and have a ps2 keyboard handy then there is no reason to buy one of the older c2 chips. The c3 chips 955 and 965 for example overclock better and run cooler. I considered getting a c2 (925 equivalent) but in the end the c3 was cheaper and th potential drawbacks seemed quite minimal. Go with the 965

Read over the am3 install instructions in the google spreadsheet on the op to get an idea. I didn't even realize it was there until after I had my new CPU installed and computer back up and running.


----------



## gayLaser

Thanks for answering my questions to both you and Gyro. I am pretty excited to go with this upgrade and keep my m2n!

Just ordered the 965, going to grab a ps2 keyboard as well just in case.

Will definitely be posting updates. Feeling pretty confident now, read over the AM3 installation a couple times as well.


----------



## Gyro

It only sounds complicated.
I suggest you use Phenommsrtweaker for the workaround.
If you need help getting it set up just ask.

Gyro


----------



## LuckySe7ens

CPU-z just wants to crash even after uninstalling and reinstalling.

I might decide to do a fresh windows install sometime soon to see if that clears anything up.


----------



## CMiller

@ sangbyung...I have an M2N32 deluxe running an AMD X2 6400+ and 2 x nVidia 9800 GTX+ (512 x 2) cards in SLI, 8GB DDR2 RAM, thermaltake 850W PSU, and Win 7 x64 and it runs great (usually). I would avoid flashing to BETA BIOS versions, though. Stick with a version that's official. I had crashes with 5002 and other beta versions. I think I'm running 2205 currently. I don't know how it works with other CPUs... the 6400+ is the only one I have.

I also have major overheating issues. I'm using a Thermaltake beast of a case complete with ~230mm fans on top and sides, plus a few more in the front and back. Too many to count actually. There is also a fan attached to the copper heatsink on the chipset rail. I have temps of the CPU in excess of 70c and higher playing Diablo III turned all the way up, so I need a liquid cooler for sure. I'm going to melt that bastard quickly if I haven't already! FRAPs says 70 FPS in Diablo III during major battles, too with everything turned up and running SLI. I like the board. I know nothing is perfect and this one has had its share of issues, but it works pretty good. I think once I get the temps down it will be a bit more stable.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMiller*
> 
> @ sangbyung...I have an M2N32 deluxe running an AMD X2 6400+ and 2 x nVidia 9800 GTX+ (512 x 2) cards in SLI, 8GB DDR2 RAM, thermaltake 850W PSU, and Win 7 x64 and it runs great (usually). I would avoid flashing to BETA BIOS versions, though. Stick with a version that's official. I had crashes with 5002 and other beta versions. I think I'm running 2205 currently. I don't know how it works with other CPUs... the 6400+ is the only one I have.
> I also have major overheating issues. I'm using a Thermaltake beast of a case complete with ~230mm fans on top and sides, plus a few more in the front and back. Too many to count actually. There is also a fan attached to the copper heatsink on the chipset rail. I have temps of the CPU in excess of 70c and higher playing Diablo III turned all the way up, so I need a liquid cooler for sure. I'm going to melt that bastard quickly if I haven't already! FRAPs says 70 FPS in Diablo III during major battles, too with everything turned up and running SLI. I like the board. I know nothing is perfect and this one has had its share of issues, but it works pretty good. I think once I get the temps down it will be a bit more stable.


My temps are better now with the phenom ii quad on 5001 at 3.2 GHz than my Brisbane.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMiller*
> 
> @ sangbyung...I have an M2N32 deluxe running an AMD X2 6400+ and 2 x nVidia 9800 GTX+ (512 x 2) cards in SLI, 8GB DDR2 RAM, thermaltake 850W PSU, and Win 7 x64 and it runs great (usually). I would avoid flashing to BETA BIOS versions, though. Stick with a version that's official. I had crashes with 5002 and other beta versions. I think I'm running 2205 currently. I don't know how it works with other CPUs... the 6400+ is the only one I have.
> I also have major overheating issues. I'm using a Thermaltake beast of a case complete with ~230mm fans on top and sides, plus a few more in the front and back. Too many to count actually. There is also a fan attached to the copper heatsink on the chipset rail. I have temps of the CPU in excess of 70c and higher playing Diablo III turned all the way up, so I need a liquid cooler for sure. I'm going to melt that bastard quickly if I haven't already! FRAPs says 70 FPS in Diablo III during major battles, too with everything turned up and running SLI. I like the board. I know nothing is perfect and this one has had its share of issues, but it works pretty good. I think once I get the temps down it will be a bit more stable.


You need to reseat your CPU cooler! Stock cooler I assume? What clocks/volts?


----------



## nuke777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Rotating the cooler 90degrees should get you a few c's,a little cable management a few more,taking it out of that cubbie hole in the desk a few more.
> The black pci-e slot runs at x8,so once you get the cooler turned move it back to the top slot,if there is room below the gfx card ziptry a fan to the back side of the HDD cage blowing back.
> 
> I had trouble with hw monitor and nvtools also.
> I highly recommend trying PMT.
> Are you using Cool & quiet?
> as for Gpu temps one is probably core temp and the other is memory temp.
> Have tried reistalling cpu-z ?
> Yes the x4 965 will work,but it does require the use of a(very simple) software workaround (either Nvtools or Phenommsrtweaker) to get to full speed.
> It is very safe,most of us here have been running them for years.
> If you don't want to have to use the workaround then any Phenom II up to x4 945 or any Athlon II will work out the box.(With bios update to 5001)
> Good luck
> Gyro


thanks for your advise, I ordered Cougar Vortex 120MM Hydro Dynamic Bearing Fan to replace the fan that is blowing on hdd's hope I am not making a bust here. I will definitely try adding 2 more fans on top and bottom, will see how that works. I down clocked back to 3 ghz and my mobo is at 40c........I gained extra five degrees for the expanse of lag


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> CPU-z just wants to crash even after uninstalling and reinstalling.
> 
> I might decide to do a fresh windows install sometime soon to see if that clears anything up.


Are you using cpu-z 1.61.4,if so try an earlier version.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuke777*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Rotating the cooler 90degrees should get you a few c's,a little cable management a few more,taking it out of that cubbie hole in the desk a few more.
> The black pci-e slot runs at x8,so once you get the cooler turned move it back to the top slot,if there is room below the gfx card ziptry a fan to the back side of the HDD cage blowing back.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your advise, I ordered Cougar Vortex 120MM Hydro Dynamic Bearing Fan to replace the fan that is blowing on hdd's hope I am not making a bust here. I will definitely try adding 2 more fans on top and bottom, will see how that works. I down clocked back to 3 ghz and my mobo is at 40c........I gained extra five degrees for the expanse of lag
Click to expand...

If you can,get it out of the desk.
Put it on top or on a milk crate in open air.

Gyro


----------



## nuke777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Are you using cpu-z 1.61.4,if so try an earlier version.
> If you can,get it out of the desk.
> Put it on top or on a milk crate in open air.
> Gyro


yeh I think I'll do that instead of drilling holes in the case which will probably do very little help since the entire machine is in confined space inside the table anyway.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Are you using cpu-z 1.61.4,if so try an earlier version.
> If you can,get it out of the desk.
> Put it on top or on a milk crate in open air.
> Gyro


Yeah its the current version of cpuz

Illtry that thx.

Don't validations not work with older versions however?

Also, interestingly my ps2 keyboard doesn't want to work in BIOS,

Otherwise I'm not having any trouble so far.

Need to relearn how to overclock now. At 3.4 ATM.


----------



## Barktoothx

Phenom MSR Tweaker because it will not let me change the cpu voltage?

I have selected manually 1.38v, cool & quite disabled, but I want the power saving state voltage of 0.9 volts.

I have installed the nvidia tools, and not let me change the voltage.

and if I put in the bios drive voltage, not raise, any idea how I can fix this?

my validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502545

cpu-z voltage mistakenly reported, the actual is 1.38v

thanks


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barktoothx*
> 
> Phenom MSR Tweaker because it will not let me change the cpu voltage?
> 
> I have selected manually 1.38v, cool & quite disabled, but I want the power saving state voltage of 0.9 volts.
> 
> I have installed the nvidia tools, and not let me change the voltage.
> 
> and if I put in the bios drive voltage, not raise, any idea how I can fix this?
> 
> my validation
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502545
> 
> cpu-z voltage mistakenly reported, the actual is 1.38v
> 
> thanks


I found that if you set cpu voltage to auto in the bios PMT will allow you to change volts.
On AM2 boards use the NB vid to raise cpu volts.Have cpu-z open when making adjustments to see actual changes.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Barktoothx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> I found that if you set cpu voltage to auto in the bios PMT will allow you to change volts.
> On AM2 boards use the NB vid to raise cpu volts.Have cpu-z open when making adjustments to see actual changes.
> Good luck
> Gyro


Tanks gyro works very god.

only uninstall PMT and set auto in the bios, reinstall PMT, set values and work.


----------



## Gyro

Glad to help









Gyro


----------



## ej52

Don't know if any1 has tried it yet as no1 has said anything bout it .... but here
is a updated version with a few minor tweaks









M2N Tweaker v1.0.1

SetupM2NTweaker_v1.0.1.zip 140k .zip file


Changes:
Sets the P-State at Boot up + Wakeup (out of stand by)

Now supports the following Motherboards, with any bios version that supports AM3.
M2N-E, M2N-SLI, M2N-SLI DELUXE, M2N32-SLI DELUXE, M2N32-SLI PREMIUM

I am working on adding a option to set the FSB from M2N Tweaker as well however
documentation (datasheets) on the nforce sb/nb are not easy to get hold of


----------



## Barktoothx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ej52*
> 
> Don't know if any1 has tried it yet as no1 has said anything bout it .... but here
> is a updated version with a few minor tweaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M2N Tweaker v1.0.1
> 
> SetupM2NTweaker_v1.0.1.zip 140k .zip file
> 
> Changes:
> Sets the P-State at Boot up + Wakeup (out of stand by)
> Now supports the following Motherboards, with any bios version that supports AM3.
> M2N-E, M2N-SLI, M2N-SLI DELUXE, M2N32-SLI DELUXE, M2N32-SLI PREMIUM
> I am working on adding a option to set the FSB from M2N Tweaker as well however
> documentation (datasheets) on the nforce sb/nb are not easy to get hold of


okidoki tanks,


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Yeah its the current version of cpuz
> Illtry that thx.
> Don't validations not work with older versions however?
> Also, interestingly my ps2 keyboard doesn't want to work in BIOS,
> Otherwise I'm not having any trouble so far.
> Need to relearn how to overclock now. At 3.4 ATM.


Old cpuz works fine. Validation doesn't work tho bc the cpuz isn't current.... Bummer

Just messing around now @ 3.8 

Ok, my board does not like anything over 280 bus speed
But thats ok the 16x multi seems to be more than enough to work with.









Posting @ 4ghz, not prime stable or anything


----------



## Barktoothx

Hey, even I have trouble with the p-state of the PMT, when I start the computer or turn it off, the computer freezes sometimes, I wonder if I am putting the correct multipliers and voltages

core multis to p0 17 all
CPU VID 1.3000 volts an NB vid

core multis to p1 14 all
CPU VID 1.2250 volts an NB vid

core multis to all 11 p2
CPU VID 1.2000 volts an NB vid

core multis to p3 4 all
CPU VID 1.0500 volts an NB vid

core multis to p4 4 all
CPU VID 1.0000 volts an NB vid

I wonder if they are better and if I could help to refine them, thanks


----------



## Gyro

here is a pic of how mine is setup,3 P states are enough(0/1/2), in the service box set p state bounds 0-2.
Bump your P0 volts a couple notches.



Good luck

Gyro


----------



## ottomatteseo

hi guys,

im new here and i hv few questions that i would like to ask

i want to overclock my phenom 9550 running on m2n-sli. Currently im stuck at 2.5ghz in bios since the vcore setting in the bios is not working, it has no effect on the processor's vcore.

Im using PMT in windows and i can increase the vcore at 1.25v, but that is the highest setting i can go using PMT. I hv set vcore setting to auto in bios

How can i use PMT to set vcore higher than 1.25, am i doing anything wrong here?

Thx


----------



## ej52

@ottomatteseo

The Phenom 9550's safe voltage range is 1.15 - 1.25 thats why
PMT won't allow you to set it higher, as PMT reads the voltage
range from the cpu.

You could try raising the NB voltage in the bios and see if it has
any affect on the Vcore.


----------



## Barktoothx

Thanks *gyro*, is that sometimes I lock the computer when logging or at shutdown, my hypothesis is that closing windows the PMT does just as values change, but not if it is the same situation at the beginning,

The other chance that I'm getting bad voltages and multipliers.

A third that misconfigured rate changes, what do you think *gyro*?

This is my CPU.





































other question, what is your mcp temperature?


----------



## Gyro

Are you using ej52's M2Ntweaker ?
Do you have Nvtools installed also ? If so remove it.They may cause conflicts.
PMT runs as a windows service,so it won't start until windows loads.
Can you post a screeshot like my post above,with PMT ,PMT service and cpu-z.

Thanks

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

@ LuckySe7ens,

Nice job









Gyro


----------



## Barktoothx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Are you using ej52's M2Ntweaker ?
> Do you have Nvtools installed also ? If so remove it.They may cause conflicts.
> PMT runs as a windows service,so it won't start until windows loads.
> Can you post a screeshot like my post above,with PMT ,PMT service and cpu-z.
> Thanks
> Gyro


I have enabled custom cool & quite, just turn it off for the photo, put your values of voltage, that I assume that like me, you're using a motherboard with chip nForce 570 right?, I've also read that the chips AM3 or AM2 + required minimum 250 milivots more in AM2 motherboards, and I I've noticed that I can not put less than 1.0 volt for the system freezes, and others say they can drop to 0.8 volts on plates AM2 + and AM3, the only downside I've had so with your voltages right now is that I do not start once Audigy2, gyro what do you think?

and no have installed the mn2 teweaker and only nvidia system monitor.


----------



## Gyro

I'm running an M2N32-sli dlx 590 chipset.
What you have set now(in pic) should work for you.
Mine is setup for 14 x 240 ref clock.
I have PMT set to balanced and it has no trouble switching to high performance.
When I play games or need more power I manually change PMT to high performance.
You should not need extra voltage for AM2,just what is needed to run stable.

So if I understand you correctly,it is not going into high performance when windows loads?

Is your ram setup manually,timings and volts?

Gyro


----------



## Barktoothx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> I'm running an M2N32-sli dlx 590 chipset.
> What you have set now(in pic) should work for you.
> Mine is setup for 14 x 240 ref clock.
> I have PMT set to balanced and it has no trouble switching to high performance.
> When I play games or need more power I manually change PMT to high performance.
> You should not need extra voltage for AM2,just what is needed to run stable.
> So if I understand you correctly,it is not going into high performance when windows loads?
> Is your ram setup manually,timings and volts?
> Gyro


I'm with the default values of time, when I play with the PMT in automatic mode at a voltage of 1.3375, but sometimes I have no small glitches artifacts in some images, do you think I need 1.35 volts to work properly?, I will do what you do to play with PTM manaual high performance mode and then tell you what has happened, thanks.

I unknow are going into high performance when windows loads?

And i set automatic settings in bios, only multiplier set manually on 17x


----------



## ottomatteseo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ej52*
> 
> @ottomatteseo
> The Phenom 9550's safe voltage range is 1.15 - 1.25 thats why
> PMT won't allow you to set it higher, as PMT reads the voltage
> range from the cpu.
> You could try raising the NB voltage in the bios and see if it has
> any affect on the Vcore.


Thx for the reply.

In my bios i hv vcore setting but not nb voltage setting. But the vcore setting is not working, it does not apply the setting to the processor.

Is there in anyway i can increase my vcore beyond 1.25v. I think my m2n-sli is holding me back.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> @ LuckySe7ens,
> Nice job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyro


Thanks! Really I don't have a need for anything over stock with this rig but I can't leave well enough alone.


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballyhoogames*
> 
> Thanks.
> No errors.
> Typing on home PC now - so far no freeze though probably just a matter of time.
> Hmm.
> Core Temp 1.0 RC3 is showing CPU#0 at a min of 36 degrees and a max of 40 degrees.
> TDP at 124.8 watts
> TechPowerUp GPU-Z is showing two GPU temps: one at 56c and the other at 51.3. PCB temp at 44.8c
> Any ideas?
> Regards.


Yep it's freezing up again. Looks like I'm going to have to upgrade to a new MB and components. Hello DDR3 and i5. Shame really. This board has served me well.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barktoothx*
> 
> I'm with the default values of time, when I play with the PMT in automatic mode at a voltage of 1.3375, but sometimes I have no small glitches artifacts in some images, do you think I need 1.35 volts to work properly?, I will do what you do to play with PTM manaual high performance mode and then tell you what has happened, thanks.
> 
> I unknow are going into high performance when windows loads?
> 
> And i set automatic settings in bios, only multiplier set manually on 17x


artifacting may be your gfx card.
Run furmark or ati tool to check the card.
Your last srceenshot shows the cpu volts at 1.366v(in AIDA64), that is ok for stock speed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballyhoogames*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ballyhoogames*
> 
> Thanks.
> No errors.
> Typing on home PC now - so far no freeze though probably just a matter of time.
> Hmm.
> Core Temp 1.0 RC3 is showing CPU#0 at a min of 36 degrees and a max of 40 degrees.
> TDP at 124.8 watts
> TechPowerUp GPU-Z is showing two GPU temps: one at 56c and the other at 51.3. PCB temp at 44.8c
> Any ideas?
> Regards.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep it's freezing up again. Looks like I'm going to have to upgrade to a new MB and components. Hello DDR3 and i5. Shame really. This board has served me well.
Click to expand...

Damn shame

Gyro


----------



## Barktoothx

Strictly no artifacts, but images of the same game but suddenly appearing, and only in need for speed most wanted, others like resident V, or NFS shift work well, must be driver issues with that game, the video card never exceeds 57 ° C at full load, annex a video terminat just before closing the system freezes, and sometimes it does when you start, what could it be?

http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/tt239/Barktoothx/?action=view&current=Vdeo0004.mp4


----------



## nuke777

I put my pc on top of the table and temps dropped by 2-4 c.







noise of the fans are noticeably loader now tho.

is it worth removing the north/south bridge heat sinks and reapplying the thermal paste?


----------



## gayLaser

Hey again fellas,

Just installed my Phenom 2 965 BE. I used NV tools to set all 4 cores to 16x multiplier. I got a few BSOD of at first -- heres how it went:

1) first boot worked fine, was playing around in NV tools and made my BOOT file with 16x applied, it eventually BSOD
2) tried restarting machine, after my BIOS post it was a black DOS style screen with the words "Phenom X2 965 Black edition..." that was stuck there, shut down the PC
3) Started machine again and once windows was trying to load it gave me a BSOD with an error message about my ACPI not being compatible
4) Played around in BIOS set the VCore a little lower, turned my ram down from AUTO to 533 -- windows loaded fine and is still running stable. Configured my NVTools to load BOOT at start up

Due to my rocky start up I was wondering if some of you guys would like to check out a few screen caps I took of my CPU-Z? Heres the link:

http://i48.tinypic.com/301k214.jpg

I am not ready to mess around with overclocking yet, wanting to give the system a few days to see if I get any more BSOD or crashes.

Any suggestions would be highly appreciated!!

**NOTE** CPU-Z v1.61 (latest version) also crashed for me, using 1.60 works fine though


----------



## Barktoothx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gayLaser*
> 
> Hey again fellas,
> Just installed my Phenom 2 965 BE. I used NV tools to set all 4 cores to 16x multiplier. I got a few BSOD of at first -- heres how it went:
> 1) first boot worked fine, was playing around in NV tools and made my BOOT file with 16x applied, it eventually BSOD
> 2) tried restarting machine, after my BIOS post it was a black DOS style screen with the words "Phenom X2 965 Black edition..." that was stuck there, shut down the PC
> 3) Started machine again and once windows was trying to load it gave me a BSOD with an error message about my ACPI not being compatible
> 4) Played around in BIOS set the VCore a little lower, turned my ram down from AUTO to 533 -- windows loaded fine and is still running stable. Configured my NVTools to load BOOT at start up
> Due to my rocky start up I was wondering if some of you guys would like to check out a few screen caps I took of my CPU-Z? Heres the link:
> http://i48.tinypic.com/301k214.jpg
> I am not ready to mess around with overclocking yet, wanting to give the system a few days to see if I get any more BSOD or crashes.
> Any suggestions would be highly appreciated!!
> **NOTE** CPU-Z v1.61 (latest version) also crashed for me, using 1.60 works fine though


Lower vcore immediately to less than 1.4 volts 1.3375 volts preference

stock is 1.35 votls 3400mhz max 17 multipliers
minimum to 1.15 volts = 800mhz 4x multipliers

Using this program

http://www.overclock.net/t/551259/phenommsrtweaker-guide-custom-cool-n-quiet-for-overclocks

reminds disable cool & quite and C1, and put the vcore from auto on bios

first set stable the cpu on stock clock and volts.

Godluck


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gayLaser*
> 
> Hey again fellas,
> Just installed my Phenom 2 965 BE. I used NV tools to set all 4 cores to 16x multiplier. I got a few BSOD of at first -- heres how it went:
> 1) first boot worked fine, was playing around in NV tools and made my BOOT file with 16x applied, it eventually BSOD
> 2) tried restarting machine, after my BIOS post it was a black DOS style screen with the words "Phenom X2 965 Black edition..." that was stuck there, shut down the PC
> 3) Started machine again and once windows was trying to load it gave me a BSOD with an error message about my ACPI not being compatible
> 4) Played around in BIOS set the VCore a little lower, turned my ram down from AUTO to 533 -- windows loaded fine and is still running stable. Configured my NVTools to load BOOT at start up
> Due to my rocky start up I was wondering if some of you guys would like to check out a few screen caps I took of my CPU-Z? Heres the link:
> http://i48.tinypic.com/301k214.jpg
> I am not ready to mess around with overclocking yet, wanting to give the system a few days to see if I get any more BSOD or crashes.
> Any suggestions would be highly appreciated!!
> **NOTE** CPU-Z v1.61 (latest version) also crashed for me, using 1.60 works fine though


what version of bios are you using


----------



## old98techie

Hey Club, total newbie here. So let me begin with I just got back into the game. I found a tower at a yard sale for $20 and took my chances. To my surprise it came with:
Mainboard: Asus M2N32SLI Deluxe
CPU: AMD 64 X2 4200+
Optical Drives: IDE HP DVD-RW, IDE Memorex DVD-ROM
Case: Antec P180
PSU: Antec NeoPower HE 550Watts

i bought some ram off ebay, Corsiar dominator 2GBX4 PC8500 1066mhz $53
I bought a used EVGA 8800GTS 320MB craigslist $30
and a friend at kingston just shipped me a new SSD HYPERX 240GB $0
and just last week i purchased a new CPU AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE from newegg $89
WIN 7 Ultimate $0

The help I need is what do i need to do to the BIOS or OS to make the new 965 processor work at 3.4? maybe OC it later? CPU-Z says its running at 800mhz??? why?

My bios is rev 5002.
NV tools is installed.

Please help, THANKS guys.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barktoothx*
> 
> Strictly no artifacts, but images of the same game but suddenly appearing, and only in need for speed most wanted, others like resident V, or NFS shift work well, must be driver issues with that game, the video card never exceeds 57 ° C at full load, annex a video terminat just before closing the system freezes, and sometimes it does when you start, what could it be?
> 
> http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/tt239/Barktoothx/?action=view&current=Vdeo0004.mp4


Could be a driver/software issue.
Try the suggestion found here http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-system/windows-7-stuck-on-shutdown-screen/d7ae568e-3480-467f-a401-12d2837f7556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuke777*
> 
> I put my pc on top of the table and temps dropped by 2-4 c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noise of the fans are noticeably loader now tho.
> 
> is it worth removing the north/south bridge heat sinks and reapplying the thermal paste?


Every little bit helps,can you set it on a box beside the desk,that'll get it away from your ears.
Is the chipset or heatsink on the vrms hot to touch? There is only paste on the chipset,this thermal tape on the vrms.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gayLaser*
> 
> Hey again fellas,
> 
> Just installed my Phenom 2 965 BE. I used NV tools to set all 4 cores to 16x multiplier. I got a few BSOD of at first -- heres how it went:
> 
> 1) first boot worked fine, was playing around in NV tools and made my BOOT file with 16x applied, it eventually BSOD
> 2) tried restarting machine, after my BIOS post it was a black DOS style screen with the words "Phenom X2 965 Black edition..." that was stuck there, shut down the PC
> 3) Started machine again and once windows was trying to load it gave me a BSOD with an error message about my ACPI not being compatible
> 4) Played around in BIOS set the VCore a little lower, turned my ram down from AUTO to 533 -- windows loaded fine and is still running stable. Configured my NVTools to load BOOT at start up
> 
> Due to my rocky start up I was wondering if some of you guys would like to check out a few screen caps I took of my CPU-Z? Heres the link:
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/301k214.jpg
> 
> I am not ready to mess around with overclocking yet, wanting to give the system a few days to see if I get any more BSOD or crashes.
> 
> Any suggestions would be highly appreciated!!
> 
> **NOTE** CPU-Z v1.61 (latest version) also crashed for me, using 1.60 works fine though


Set cpu volts the 1.3375v in bios,that should give you about 1.36v+- in cpu-z.
Set your ram timing and volts manually.
If that stabilizes then you may be able to raise ram to 667 to try.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old98techie*
> 
> Hey Club, total newbie here. So let me begin with I just got back into the game. I found a tower at a yard sale for $20 and took my chances. To my surprise it came with:
> Mainboard: Asus M2N32SLI Deluxe
> CPU: AMD 64 X2 4200+
> Optical Drives: IDE HP DVD-RW, IDE Memorex DVD-ROM
> Case: Antec P180
> PSU: Antec NeoPower HE 550Watts
> 
> i bought some ram off ebay, Corsiar dominator 2GBX4 PC8500 1066mhz $53
> I bought a used EVGA 8800GTS 320MB craigslist $30
> and a friend at kingston just shipped me a new SSD HYPERX 240GB $0
> and just last week i purchased a new CPU AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE from newegg $89
> WIN 7 Ultimate $0
> 
> The help I need is what do i need to do to the BIOS or OS to make the new 965 processor work at 3.4? maybe OC it later? CPU-Z says its running at 800mhz??? why?
> 
> My bios is rev 5002.
> NV tools is installed.
> 
> Please help, THANKS guys.


Lucky Dog









In bios set cpu volts to 1.3375v(about 1.36v in cpu-z,Most M2N32's overvolt by .04v+-),set cpu multi to x17,manually set ram timing and volts to spec,save and exit.
Load to windows, open NVCP/ performance/cpu and set multi for each core to x17,save as profile(name it "boot"),open profile policies and set the boot profile to start with windows.

That will get you started.

Gyro


----------



## nuke777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old98techie*
> 
> Hey Club, total newbie here. So let me begin with I just got back into the game. I found a tower at a yard sale for $20 and took my chances. To my surprise it came with:
> Mainboard: Asus M2N32SLI Deluxe
> CPU: AMD 64 X2 4200+
> Optical Drives: IDE HP DVD-RW, IDE Memorex DVD-ROM
> Case: Antec P180
> PSU: Antec NeoPower HE 550Watts
> i bought some ram off ebay, Corsiar dominator 2GBX4 PC8500 1066mhz $53
> I bought a used EVGA 8800GTS 320MB craigslist $30
> and a friend at kingston just shipped me a new SSD HYPERX 240GB $0
> and just last week i purchased a new CPU AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE from newegg $89
> WIN 7 Ultimate $0
> The help I need is what do i need to do to the BIOS or OS to make the new 965 processor work at 3.4? maybe OC it later? CPU-Z says its running at 800mhz??? why?
> My bios is rev 5002.
> NV tools is installed.
> Please help, THANKS guys.


wow a full tower case for 20$!! not to mention it wasn't empty inside?? you lucky bastard









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Could be a driver/software issue.
> Try the suggestion found here http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-system/windows-7-stuck-on-shutdown-screen/d7ae568e-3480-467f-a401-12d2837f7556
> Every little bit helps,can you set it on a box beside the desk,that'll get it away from your ears.
> Is the chipset or heatsink on the vrms hot to touch? There is only paste on the chipset,this thermal tape on the vrms.


at this point I set it up to the limit of my cables.
sorry for the noobish question but the vrm heatsink is the long one that is west of cpu and the chipset is the square that is south east of the cpu right? so Im assuming that if I take it appart I don't touch the thermal tape on vrm but just the chipset?

I'll get back to you on how it feels to the touch









thanks for your help.


----------



## old98techie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Could be a driver/software issue.
> Try the suggestion found here http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-system/windows-7-stuck-on-shutdown-screen/d7ae568e-3480-467f-a401-12d2837f7556
> Every little bit helps,can you set it on a box beside the desk,that'll get it away from your ears.
> Is the chipset or heatsink on the vrms hot to touch? There is only paste on the chipset,this thermal tape on the vrms.
> Set cpu volts the 1.3375v in bios,that should give you about 1.36v+- in cpu-z.
> Set your ram timing and volts manually.
> If that stabilizes then you may be able to raise ram to 667 to try.
> Lucky Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In bios set cpu volts to 1.3375v(about 1.36v in cpu-z,Most M2N32's overvolt by .04v+-),set cpu multi to x17,manually set ram timing and volts to spec,save and exit.
> Load to windows, open NVCP/ performance/cpu and set multi for each core to x17,save as profile(name it "boot"),open profile policies and set the boot profile to start with windows.
> That will get you started.
> Gyro


Im not having luck with the NV tools software? the only thing I can adjust or slide is the "clock speeds" i cant adjust multipliers. but the multipliers show 17x just like in the bios. Or maybe im just lacking how to use NV Tools??? lol

I did make a rule to load the boot.nsu when windows loads. but CPUZ still shows the cpu's at 800mhz with 4x multipliers, hmmmm.

Iguess when ur rusty ur rusty! i remember back in the days when I was all in SCSI everything, back to SCSI 1998 era! lol


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old98techie*
> 
> Im not having luck with the NV tools software? the only thing I can adjust or slide is the "clock speeds" i cant adjust multipliers. but the multipliers show 17x just like in the bios. Or maybe im just lacking how to use NV Tools??? lol
> I did make a rule to load the boot.nsu when windows loads. but CPUZ still shows the cpu's at 800mhz with 4x multipliers, hmmmm.
> Iguess when ur rusty ur rusty! i remember back in the days when I was all in SCSI everything, back to SCSI 1998 era! lol


Raise the multiplier in bios to where you want it. Then you can use nvtune to adjust multiplier above stock. BIOS sets the limit.


----------



## gayLaser

In BIOS my CPU Vcore is set to 1.3325 or whatever that value is. In the BIOS hardware manager it reads my Vcore at 1.39

In CPU-Z it reads my core voltage at 1.248 V

Is CPU-Z or BIOS Hardware manager correct? Wondering if I need to overvolt in BIOS to get a true 1.33-1.4V

Also, I noticed a new BIOS option in my new 5001 bios, it is to control ganged/unganged memory. At first I left it on AUTO but it always chose UNGANGED. Should I leave it at unganged or put it to ganged? I have Dual Channel capable RAM DDR2 800 as you can see in my stats here: http://i48.tinypic.com/301k214.jpg

*EDIT* I've been meaning to ask; is the feature PCI-E Overdrive option in BIOS on the M2n-SLI Deluxe useless for someone who manually overclocks their graphics card? By default its set to AUTO but I turned it off since I manually OC the GPU. Should I keep it off?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old98techie*
> 
> Im not having luck with the NV tools software? the only thing I can adjust or slide is the "clock speeds" i cant adjust multipliers. but the multipliers show 17x just like in the bios. Or maybe im just lacking how to use NV Tools??? lol
> I did make a rule to load the boot.nsu when windows loads. but CPUZ still shows the cpu's at 800mhz with 4x multipliers, hmmmm.
> Iguess when ur rusty ur rusty! i remember back in the days when I was all in SCSI everything, back to SCSI 1998 era! lol


Is this what youre doing? :
1) Load Nvidia Control Panel
2) Click Performance > Device Settings
3) CPU should be selected by default
4) "CPU Core Multiplier" field has a combo box for CPU CORE and CPU MULTIPLIER, set each of the 4 cores to 17x
5) Click "Save to profile" button, name it BOOT or whatever
6) On the left hand window pane, PERFORMANCE > PROFILE POLICIES
7) In the top field "Take this action" tick the "Load this Profile" box
8) in the lower left window field "When the following condition(s) is/are met:" highlight "The system first starts windows"
9) To the right of that window field, click the button labelled "->"
10) To the right of that button click the highlighted blue text "Profile" and select your BOOT profile
11) Click Accept, you'll notice a new entry will be listed in the "Rules" window pane at the bottom

You can apply your profile now or restart windows to ensure it auto-applies. If this doesn't work then make sure BIOS saved that your multiplier is set to 17x

keep us updated if you run into any problems


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuke777*
> 
> at this point I set it up to the limit of my cables.
> sorry for the noobish question but the vrm heatsink is the long one that is west of cpu and the chipset is the square that is south east of the cpu right? so Im assuming that if I take it appart I don't touch the thermal tape on vrm but just the chipset?
> 
> I'll get back to you on how it feels to the touch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your help.


Yes the locations are correct.
The chipset is open faced(No IHS like a cpu) so be careful.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old98techie*
> 
> Im not having luck with the NV tools software? the only thing I can adjust or slide is the "clock speeds" i cant adjust multipliers. but the multipliers show 17x just like in the bios. Or maybe im just lacking how to use NV Tools??? lol
> 
> I did make a rule to load the boot.nsu when windows loads. but CPUZ still shows the cpu's at 800mhz with 4x multipliers, hmmmm.
> 
> Iguess when ur rusty ur rusty! i remember back in the days when I was all in SCSI everything, back to SCSI 1998 era! lol










,I forgot to mention that windows power options must be set to high performance also,that should give you the multi in NVtools.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gayLaser*
> 
> In BIOS my CPU Vcore is set to 1.3325 or whatever that value is. In the BIOS hardware manager it reads my Vcore at 1.39
> 
> In CPU-Z it reads my core voltage at 1.248 V
> 
> Is CPU-Z or BIOS Hardware manager correct? Wondering if I need to overvolt in BIOS to get a true 1.33-1.4V
> 
> Also, I noticed a new BIOS option in my new 5001 bios, it is to control ganged/unganged memory. At first I left it on AUTO but it always chose UNGANGED. Should I leave it at unganged or put it to ganged? I have Dual Channel capable RAM DDR2 800 as you can see in my stats here: http://i48.tinypic.com/301k214.jpg
> 
> *EDIT* I've been meaning to ask; is the feature PCI-E Overdrive option in BIOS on the M2n-SLI Deluxe useless for someone who manually overclocks their graphics card? By default its set to AUTO but I turned it off since I manually OC the GPU. Should I keep it off?


These boards overvolt slightly on there own.(hence you have volts set at 1.3375 and it reads as and is actually 1.39v
The 1.61 version of cpu-z seems to be giving alot of people bad readings.Try 1.60,you won't be able to validate though.
You want to run in unganged mode,which is default for auto, so set it to auto.
PCI-e OD is ment for older cards and can be disabled.

Gyro


----------



## old98techie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gayLaser*
> 
> In BIOS my CPU Vcore is set to 1.3325 or whatever that value is. In the BIOS hardware manager it reads my Vcore at 1.39
> In CPU-Z it reads my core voltage at 1.248 V
> Is CPU-Z or BIOS Hardware manager correct? Wondering if I need to overvolt in BIOS to get a true 1.33-1.4V
> Also, I noticed a new BIOS option in my new 5001 bios, it is to control ganged/unganged memory. At first I left it on AUTO but it always chose UNGANGED. Should I leave it at unganged or put it to ganged? I have Dual Channel capable RAM DDR2 800 as you can see in my stats here: http://i48.tinypic.com/301k214.jpg
> *EDIT* I've been meaning to ask; is the feature PCI-E Overdrive option in BIOS on the M2n-SLI Deluxe useless for someone who manually overclocks their graphics card? By default its set to AUTO but I turned it off since I manually OC the GPU. Should I keep it off?
> Is this what youre doing? :
> 1) Load Nvidia Control Panel
> 2) Click Performance > Device Settings
> 3) CPU should be selected by default
> 4) "CPU Core Multiplier" field has a combo box for CPU CORE and CPU MULTIPLIER, set each of the 4 cores to 17x
> 5) Click "Save to profile" button, name it BOOT or whatever
> 6) On the left hand window pane, PERFORMANCE > PROFILE POLICIES
> 7) In the top field "Take this action" tick the "Load this Profile" box
> 8) in the lower left window field "When the following condition(s) is/are met:" highlight "The system first starts windows"
> 9) To the right of that window field, click the button labelled "->"
> 10) To the right of that button click the highlighted blue text "Profile" and select your BOOT profile
> 11) Click Accept, you'll notice a new entry will be listed in the "Rules" window pane at the bottom
> You can apply your profile now or restart windows to ensure it auto-applies. If this doesn't work then make sure BIOS saved that your multiplier is set to 17x
> keep us updated if you run into any problems


I dont have the option you listed in step 4)"CPU Core Multiplier" field
Should i uninstall Nvidia and reinstall? Im running WIN 7 Ultimate x64

Here's a screen shot:


----------



## old98techie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Lucky Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In bios set cpu volts to 1.3375v(about 1.36v in cpu-z,Most M2N32's overvolt by .04v+-),set cpu multi to x17,manually set ram timing and volts to spec,save and exit.
> Load to windows, open NVCP/ performance/cpu and set multi for each core to x17,save as profile(name it "boot"),open profile policies and set the boot profile to start with windows.
> That will get you started.
> Gyro


Gyro,

I have set my cpu volts as you had mentioned to 1.3375, my multiplier is @ x20, I set RAM manually to 2.1 Volts, I didnt set RAM timings they are on auto. I have four sticks of 2GB Corsiar Dominator PC8500 what are the correct setting i need to manipulate in the bios?

Thanks


----------



## old98techie




----------



## gayLaser

@Gyro
My CPU-Z version is 1.60 (1.61 kept crashing when trying to ID processor it seems)

The hardware area in BIOS that shows the core voltage has always been quite higher than any programs in windows. I have checked using Everest, CPU-Z, CPU Wizard and a few others which I can't remember the name of. All showed the same low value (example: 1.39 in BIOS Hardware monitor versus 1.285 in windows programs)

Is this normal? Not sure what value I should go by, windows or BIOS

@old98techie
I noticed that your Nvidia console doesn't have the options for the graphics cards like PhysX and 3d options. Do you have a nvidia card or the drivers installed? I believe you need to have a nvidia card to use this particular work around. I am not sure though, someone else will be able to help out on this one


----------



## Gyro

@old98techie, you may have missed it above,set windows power options to high performance, that will give you the multi in NVtools.

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gayLaser*
> 
> @Gyro
> My CPU-Z version is 1.60 (1.61 kept crashing when trying to ID processor it seems)
> 
> The hardware area in BIOS that shows the core voltage has always been quite higher than any programs in windows. I have checked using Everest, CPU-Z, CPU Wizard and a few others which I can't remember the name of. All showed the same low value (example: 1.39 in BIOS Hardware monitor versus 1.285 in windows programs)
> 
> Is this normal? Not sure what value I should go by, windows or BIOS
> 
> @old98techie
> I noticed that your Nvidia console doesn't have the options for the graphics cards like PhysX and 3d options. Do you have a nvidia card or the drivers installed? I believe you need to have a nvidia card to use this particular work around. I am not sure though, someone else will be able to help out on this one


A cmos reset might help fix the volt readings.This will set bios to defaults.
Everest and cpu-z are usually pretty accurate on these boards.
I would trust the bios over software if the reset does not fix the problem.

Gyro


----------



## old98techie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> @old98techie, you may have missed it above,set windows power options to high performance, that will give you the multi in NVtools.
> Gyro


HOORAY, i have a quad core PC!

So what i did was activate the copy of Windows 7 Ultimate, I dont think that was the fix, lol. Then I went to the OS control panel and under hardware/ power option clicked on high performance. did a quick reboot and waalaa! the NV control panel gave me the options for each core multiplier.



So I have a EVGA 8800GTS card and will more than likely SLI it with another one later down the road. The wife used Illustrator ALOT. but for now this rig will work just fine. Thanks so much for the help on gettin the Phenom II X4 965 BE to work.

on to the next issue, I have two(2) SSD drives. I will only use one of them. the first up is the Kingston HyperX 3K SH103S3/240G 2.5" 240GB SATA III, the second is the OCZ Agility 3 AGT3-25SAT3-240G 2.5" 240GB SATA III. I cant seem to get transfer rates close to sata II speeds? who has an SSD with sata II speeds, and what did you have to do i can post a screen shot of my results using AS-SSD software. I get these results:


----------



## Gyro

I do know the M2N32 does not have AHCI so ssd's run in IDE mode.
But that's about all I know about ssd's.









Gyro


----------



## JoteLZet

Hello, its my 1st post here, so I d like to express how glad i am to be here in this m2n motherboards lovers bay









I just bought some new parts to speed up my computer (mostly for gaming) and I wanted to install my brand new Phenom II x4 965be.

The problem is I just installed all new nForce drivers and nVidia System Tools 6.05 though there is no way I can launch nTune and get to the processor settings. The only nTune version working for me curently is: 5.05.54.00 but i'm unsure if it can be used later to change Phenom cores speed?

My current system specs are:

M2N32 SLI Deluxe
AMD Ahtlon x2 3800+ 2.0ghz
4gb ddr II 800mhz ram
Gigabyte Radeon HD 6770 Silent Cell
Seagate barracuda
OCZ 650w

win xp pro 32bit
bios 0504

Thx for your help.

Greetings!


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gayLaser*
> 
> @Gyro
> My CPU-Z version is 1.60 (1.61 kept crashing when trying to ID processor it seems)
> The hardware area in BIOS that shows the core voltage has always been quite higher than any programs in windows. I have checked using Everest, CPU-Z, CPU Wizard and a few others which I can't remember the name of. All showed the same low value (example: 1.39 in BIOS Hardware monitor versus 1.285 in windows programs)
> Is this normal? Not sure what value I should go by, windows or BIOS
> @old98techie
> I noticed that your Nvidia console doesn't have the options for the graphics cards like PhysX and 3d options. Do you have a nvidia card or the drivers installed? I believe you need to have a nvidia card to use this particular work around. I am not sure though, someone else will be able to help out on this one


My volts are like this as well. Bios is my h higher than in Windows. I'll have to look at specifics when I get home.


----------



## Gyro

Welcome JoteLZet,

Man lots of new faces









Have you installed the 965 yet?
You are going to have to update your bios to 5002.
Also go to Nvidia and D/L the latest Nforce chipset drivers(nforce 590 sli AMD)
As you are using ATI gfx NVtools may have conflicts.
You can use Phenommsrtweaker(PMT) to make multi and voltage adjustments in the OS.

Gyro


----------



## old98techie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know the M2N32 does not have AHCI so ssd's run in IDE mode.
> But that's about all I know about ssd's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyro


I have come across a wierd issue, maybe not even an issue. But, In the windows experience index, My CPU index went from 5.4 (AMD 4200+) then when the new 965BE was working with all four cores using the NVTools the new WEI is 3.7 for my CPU? why??

Also I placed the Kingston SSD on the Silicon Sata controller Port and I have increased the data transfer a bit faster.(see image) Why is there a solo Sata connector on this board, sorry guys if this question sounds silly, Im just not upto date. Even with this old board. lol.


----------



## Gyro

Here is link to the manual; http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=M2N32-SLI+Deluxe&os=&hashedid=0jMy2X8lKstYRvev

As to your low WEI score,did you save and set the profile to load at windows startup?(profile policies)
If you did not, it will boot at 4x800.
Open cpu-z to make sure you are running at full speed and retest.

Gyro


----------



## old98techie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Here is link to the manual; http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=M2N32-SLI+Deluxe&os=&hashedid=0jMy2X8lKstYRvev
> As to your low WEI score,did you save and set the profile to load at windows startup?(profile policies)
> If you did not, it will boot at 4x800.
> Open cpu-z to make sure you are running at full speed and retest.
> Gyro


@Gyro

I rebooted the system and re-ran the Windows experience and new numbers came up.
Yes. the CPUZ is working fine when i boot up i have checked that the cores are at the right multiplier, [email protected]
I think the reboot and rerun did the magic.
Now im still dumbfounded with these SSD drives i am getting nothing near Sata II speeds. Ill keep chucking away and fill everyone in on my findings. Since i will be (benchmarking) two drives the OCZ Agility3 and the Kingston HyperX 3K models (240GB) we'll see which drive works best with our M2N's

What is your take on having AMD Live! enabled? do we disable or enable it in the bios for best performance?

check out the new scores:


----------



## DrSwizz

@old98techie:

There are number of factors that affect SSD performance, particularly Sandforce based SSDs.
1. IDE mode is slower than AHCI mode.
2. Trim is only available in AHCI mode. Without trim SSDs, particularly Sandforce based SSDs, perform significantly worse over time.
3. The benchmark you use uses data that is difficult to compress, again Sandforce based SSDs perform poorly with this type of data.
4. Then there is the question if the driver for the SATA controller really work optimally.


----------



## JoteLZet

ok guys I got new 2209 bios, Phenom installed, but i can not change its multiplier neither with old ntune (it doesnt have this function) and neither wit PMT (i can change settings in it but pushin "apply" button doesn't change anything. CPU Z still sees 4x multi) i am also sure my bios multiplier settings are correct.


----------



## Gyro

If using Nvtools set windows power options to high performance,that will give you the multi's.
If using PMT in bios set cpu voltage to auto and control it with NBvid in PMT.
Are you starting the service?
It should look something like this


Gyro


----------



## ej52

@JoteLZet

If you had read a few pages back i released a easier app to use

M2N Tweaker

Will be adding a few more feature this weekend ...

Change HT multi.
Change Dram speed/ratio and timings
and more ...









No 1 seems to have tried it though









EDIT: Just noticed you using XP, so you can't use it soz


----------



## JoteLZet

it's done but multiplier changes itself from 4x to 16x. I've figured out thas when its looking like that:
its holding 16x multi, but everytime i shut down tweaker, multi goes back to 4x. how can i change it to run 16x multi all the time as default settings?


----------



## Gyro

try setting p-state bounds to 0-0.(in all modes)
That should make it run at max.

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ej52*
> 
> @JoteLZet
> 
> If you had read a few pages back i released a easier app to use
> 
> M2N Tweaker
> 
> Will be adding a few more feature this weekend ...
> 
> Change HT multi.
> Change Dram speed/ratio and timings
> and more ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 1 seems to have tried it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed you using XP, so you can't use it soz


Do you need to uninstall PMT or just stop the sevice,to install M2Ntweaker.

Gyro


----------



## old98techie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know the M2N32 does not have AHCI so ssd's run in IDE mode.
> But that's about all I know about ssd's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyro


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> @old98techie:
> There are number of factors that affect SSD performance, particularly Sandforce based SSDs.
> 1. IDE mode is slower than AHCI mode.
> 2. Trim is only available in AHCI mode. Without trim SSDs, particularly Sandforce based SSDs, perform significantly worse over time.
> 3. The benchmark you use uses data that is difficult to compress, again Sandforce based SSDs perform poorly with this type of data.
> 4. Then there is the question if the driver for the SATA controller really work optimally.


GREAT NEWS!!!

For anyone thinking of an SSD. GET ONE! so i have had some time on my hands as you guys can tell, lucky me i guess. lol. I was on the phone with Kingston and they said im ***** out of luck, that the senior engineer said because i dont have AHCI the drive will act like IDE mode. Well take a look at these numbers guys!! BAM!



the fix was sooooo easy, i am running the SSD on the second sata port(nforce controller)
***Update*** any port works the same. IT WAS THE DAMN SATA CABLE. cheap ass Frys. the brand that DOESNT work as advertised is Link Depot, and its rated SATA II. wow all this time wasted, jajajaja.
http://link-depot.com/sata_2.html <

dont buy that brand.

now im going to bench the OCZ Agility3 240GB and see if thats the case with that drive.


----------



## dalastbmills

My M2N is still running great! Thanks to Gyro I was able to get my 955 working!

Currently running at 3.7-3.8 (Can't remember exactly),

Makes a great guest PC!


----------



## gayLaser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> My volts are like this as well. Bios is my h higher than in Windows. I'll have to look at specifics when I get home.


Maybe this is an M2n-SLI Deluxe specific problem? I am able to run a 17 multiplier (3.4ghz) stable and windows based applications report my CPU Voltage being 1.23V, is this way too low to run the 965BE?

Highest temperature is 45C under max task loads and I am using a generic brand thermal compound for now..

I am going to be overclocking trying to go for a stable 4.0 ghz. I am using a Zalman 9500 heat sink and I also have my case front opened up with a filtered fan blowing into it (I clean components with compressed air weekly, no dust issues) Is 4.0 ghz a pretty reasonable target? Based on some of the guides i've read on the main post it seems like it may be. I am not sure if the M2n-SLI is weaker than the M2N32 (the 32 seems to be a bit more popular and the ones most common with 4.0+ overclocking claims, haven't seen any for the standard M2n deluxe)


----------



## Gyro

Looking through the SS on page 1 it does seem it affects most M2N-sli dlx's.
Most M2N's overvolt the cpu,so take what you set for cpu volts and subtract that from what bios says volts are,the difference is the overvoltage.
My ov is .04v, set at 1.30v in bios I get 1.34v actual.

Gyro


----------



## JoteLZet

Sorry for responding that late - GMT +1 time zone + long working hours...

Thanks for your help Gyro, I ve find out that enabling cool&quiet function in the Tweaker was decreasing multi. Now I just click "service", "make custom P-state permanent " is always checked n setting are the same as on the picture I pasted last time, then I click apply and everything is working cool. Now I can close the Tweaker and multi settings stay the same. I've added Tweaker to autostart menu, so it's not a problem any longer, I just need to click 3 times to make my Phenom run at full speed.

Once again big thx for your help!

Greetings.


----------



## Gyro

Gyro


----------



## nuke777

ok I fixed my overheating mother board,it dropped down by 13 c









for these who have motherboard overheating problem no matter how many fans you stuck in that sucker, no worries there is a solution. remove the the heat sink from your chip scrap that old cement off (took me 30 min to take it off) and put some good thermal past on it, done deal







.

idle temp 34c and going down, under load temp was at a steady 40c. so pretty big change from (just before I changed it was 43c idle and after 10 min of load 53c still rising).

hope this bit of info helps to someone who will go and spent fortune on trying to cool his mobo.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

house broken into, m2n rig still intact.

Guess it was too ugly to steal...


----------



## Barktoothx

@ gyro

It seems that the error was that the change in the PMT voltages in the service did not update, so the program did not know what to put voltage, since I gave before activating update, and I did not freeze, thanks gyro.


----------



## darkblack

Hi, i've got "m2n sli delux" and i want to upgrade my cpu. but no chance to find 95watt tdp like 945 or 955. if i buy 955 b.e. Will my mobo run with that cpu!? thanx for your advice...


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkblack*
> 
> Hi, i've got "m2n sli delux" and i want to upgrade my cpu. but no chance to find 95watt tdp like 945 or 955. if i buy 955 b.e. Will my mobo run with that cpu!? thanx for your advice...


Yes it will.(with workaround)

Go back about 10 pages and you'll find most info on getting it running.
Update your bios to version 5001,before you switch cpu's.

Gyro


----------



## nuke777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> house broken into, m2n rig still intact.
> Guess it was too ugly to steal...


damn thats sucks







, sorry to hear that m8 . what did they still?

don't know about u but I'd be pretty happy if my pc would have been left alone....its an expansive toy ya know.


----------



## JoteLZet

damn... as soon as I thought everything is fine terrible thing happened: the main reason for which I bought new Phenom - NFS Shift II, now have more FPS in higher detail, but the game jumps like it never did on an old cpu, its like FPS is always ~30, but more than often it jumps like its 10fps. I also have problems with movies which from time to time have microsecond loops. Do you know any reason why is this happening and how can I solve my problem?

In addition I tried to launch Assassins Creed II and it works fine, no lags, no interuptions, great fps rate... I don't know whats going on but im really upset bout this.


----------



## Gyro

Seems like a game problem, check out this thread see if it helps http://www.overclock.net/t/979202/shift-2-performance-fixes

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## JoteLZet

I am stupid as hell I realised I had old athlon 64 drivers installed. Uninstaling them, setting bios to the defaults and loading corretc cpu parameters (multiplier and then voltage in the Tweaker) made the job









But thx for the link it was kinda useful though NFS still doesnt work as it should but now I m sure its games fault. Everything else work smoothly fine.

Greetings


----------



## Gyro

Have you updated the MB drivers at all ?
Get the latest here http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
nforce/5xx series/590 sli AMD/driver/OS

Gyro


----------



## gayLaser

I just put some decent thermal compound on my 965 BE and have started changing the multiplier past 17x

I adjusted the voltage to 1.41 and attempted to x18 and it is running stable and fine. However I have two questions;


What is "TMPIN2"? I imagine this is some internal temperature meter but I notice when I start my bench marking program its temperature raises to 80C+ very quickly, maxxed once at 98C. As soon as I turn off the bench program it goes down to 16C-23C

TMPIN0 is my CPU sensor
TMPIN1 is my mobo sensor

when I try running my CPU at a 20x multiplier and start my bench mark program it struggles to main 100% CPU Usage. All my programs seem to crash out alot and some load with messed up GUI. Any ideas what could be causing this? Increasing voltage didn't seem to help. I also read somewhere that since I am not changing my HTT Freq that I won't have to worry about my RAM being OCd (not sure if that is true).

Thanks for the help, loving my chip on stock but wanting to see what potential I can get it to.


----------



## Fossil

So I was reading back through the pages since my last posts and saw some chat of 4gb sticks possibly working on the M2N boards? There was a link to the ASUS VIP forums but talk died down and I have not read about anyone testing if it works or not? I would love to go 2x4gb if possible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> house broken into, m2n rig still intact.
> Guess it was too ugly to steal...


Sucks man. :\ I had my house broken into about 5 years ago... they took all of my video game consoles/games, etc... but left my computer. It was the main reason I became a PC gamer. Didn't want to replace everything I had.

edit: I need to visit this topic more often and stop disappearing. Always good info here.


----------



## old98techie

hey guys im having some better luck with my SSD drives, the OCZ Agility 3 240GB is now working awesome with a true SATA II connection on board Nforce controller. one wierd thing is that if i plug into SATA port "1" i get slower speeds and the controller reads the drive as a SATA I disk drive, but if I plug into SATA port "2" its the controller reads the drive as SATA II with much improved speeds. why is that? im getting ATTO speeds of 265mb/s READ, 216mb/s WRITE. not bad, AS-SSD is clocking the access time at .08ms.

now on to my question, what is ACPI\AWY0001? my device manager says unknown device??? what ive googled so far is something about the "AwayMode" driver? what is that and do i need to install it?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gayLaser*
> 
> I just put some decent thermal compound on my 965 BE and have started changing the multiplier past 17x
> 
> I adjusted the voltage to 1.41 and attempted to x18 and it is running stable and fine. However I have two questions;
> 
> 
> What is "TMPIN2"? I imagine this is some internal temperature meter but I notice when I start my bench marking program its temperature raises to 80C+ very quickly, maxxed once at 98C. As soon as I turn off the bench program it goes down to 16C-23C
> 
> TMPIN0 is my CPU sensor
> TMPIN1 is my mobo sensor
> 
> when I try running my CPU at a 20x multiplier and start my bench mark program it struggles to main 100% CPU Usage. All my programs seem to crash out alot and some load with messed up GUI. Any ideas what could be causing this? Increasing voltage didn't seem to help. I also read somewhere that since I am not changing my HTT Freq that I won't have to worry about my RAM being OCd (not sure if that is true).
> 
> Thanks for the help, loving my chip on stock but wanting to see what potential I can get it to.


Using multi only you are going to run into a wall pretty fast(each multi raises by 200mhz),raising the reference clock(cpu freq)allows for smaller increases and be better controlled.
It will also increase the HT,Ram/NB freq.
TMPIN2 is a funny thing on these MB's,some get readings stuck at 200c+ other get actual readings.
It is most likely either the chipset or vrms,one way to check is with nv sys monitor or by touching the chipset and/or the vrm heatsink to see if it feels hot to the touch.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> So I was reading back through the pages since my last posts and saw some chat of 4gb sticks possibly working on the M2N boards? There was a link to the ASUS VIP forums but talk died down and I have not read about anyone testing if it works or not? I would love to go 2x4gb if possible.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> house broken into, m2n rig still intact.
> Guess it was too ugly to steal...
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks man. :\ I had my house broken into about 5 years ago... they took all of my video game consoles/games, etc... but left my computer. It was the main reason I became a PC gamer. Didn't want to replace everything I had.
> 
> edit: I need to visit this topic more often and stop disappearing. Always good info here.
Click to expand...

I believe we are stuck with 2gb per slot max for a total of 8gb max

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *old98techie*
> 
> hey guys im having some better luck with my SSD drives, the OCZ Agility 3 240GB is now working awesome with a true SATA II connection on board Nforce controller. one wierd thing is that if i plug into SATA port "1" i get slower speeds and the controller reads the drive as a SATA I disk drive, but if I plug into SATA port "2" its the controller reads the drive as SATA II with much improved speeds. why is that? im getting ATTO speeds of 265mb/s READ, 216mb/s WRITE. not bad, AS-SSD is clocking the access time at .08ms.
> 
> now on to my question, what is ACPI\AWY0001? my device manager says unknown device??? what ive googled so far is something about the "AwayMode" driver? what is that and do i need to install it?


Disable AMD live.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gayLaser

I tried installing the mobo updates hoping it would solve my problem of my CPU usage jumping from 100-80% while undergoing a stress tests. I downloaded the driver bundle for nforce 570 SLI AMD. It installed network adapter manager and ethernet controllers which caused my system to bog out and crash alot. I restored windows to a previous point to fix the problem.

UPDATE: Tried using a different stress test program, prime95 ran at 100% on all cores with no problems. Initial problem was due to using a faulty stress test program (PCWizard that used to work well with my old x2 4400+ CPU)

I am running at 33-34C idle and maxxing around 52C when I am under max load via prime95. I am at 200x18 with 1.39V. I am using Arctic Silver 5 so I may see a decrease in temp after it cures. Is this sounding about normal?

Also, is BIOS 5001 a good version to have or should I change it? Sometimes I notice a BSOD upon booting that says my version of BIOS isnt fully APCI compatible. Reseting and rebooting again (or pressing DEL to get into BIOS and pressing f10 to start booting) makes the BSOD go away. Is this just one of the common issues or is it something I should consider changing BIOS over?


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gayLaser*
> 
> I am running at 33-34C idle and maxxing around 52C when I am under max load via prime95. I am at 200x18 with 1.39V. I am using Arctic Silver 5 so I may see a decrease in temp after it cures. Is this sounding about normal?
> 
> Also, is BIOS 5001 a good version to have or should I change it? Sometimes I notice a BSOD upon booting that says my version of BIOS isnt fully APCI compatible. Reseting and rebooting again (or pressing DEL to get into BIOS and pressing f10 to start booting) makes the BSOD go away. Is this just one of the common issues or is it something I should consider changing BIOS over?


Temps look good. Load temps are nice as well. Are you on stock cooler or aftermarket? My CPU usually idles around 34c with 25c ambient. Winter time is so nice... it drops into the 20's like nobody's business.










5001 has mostly worked great for me. I say mostly because I had the cold boot bug for a long time with my old Phenom 940... oddly enough now that I think about it, I can't remember how I fixed the issue. I think it was something RAM related...

Not sure about the ACPI issue.


----------



## Ballyhoogames

I'm still here!

Some points of interest. I've spent a lot of time trying to work out what was going on with my system and have resolved it by removing 2 sticks of RAM and changing my virus software (don't ask).

No freezes yet.

Quick question:

Having checked the RAM all appeared well but when I removed two sticks to leave sticks in slots 1 and 3 I noticed that one stick (slot 1) was operating at 400 rather than 800. I switched slots to 2 and 4 and now all appears well. Is this a RAM issue or a slot issue?

Regards.


----------



## nuke777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballyhoogames*
> 
> I'm still here!
> Some points of interest. I've spent a lot of time trying to work out what was going on with my system and have resolved it by removing 2 sticks of RAM and changing my virus software (don't ask).
> No freezes yet.
> Quick question:
> Having checked the RAM all appeared well but when I removed two sticks to leave sticks in slots 1 and 3 I noticed that one stick (slot 1) was operating at 400 rather than 800. I switched slots to 2 and 4 and now all appears well. Is this a RAM issue or a slot issue?
> Regards.


try sticking your keyboard and mouse in to ps/2 slot instead of usb, many of us on 5001 have problems having keyboard/mouse in usb.


----------



## JoteLZet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Have you updated the MB drivers at all ?
> Get the latest here http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
> nforce/5xx series/590 sli AMD/driver/OS
> Gyro


Hi, I m finally done wit my Phenom, its working smoothly in multiple games too (though Shift 2 still sucks) . Tweaker **** n quiet also works fine. I don't have any black screens and movies&music works just great. What I did:

1. I was dealing a lot wit nForce drivers, CPU voltage and other functions in bios. I've reinstalled all nVidia stuff I had on my hdd n everything seemed to be worthless.

2. Finally I get rid of 2209 bios and installed (this time by AZ Flash staight from bios) 5002. Then I just set correct multiplier in bios which is x17 for my 965BE.

3. I couldn't figure out why I still had problems with tweaker, though after reinstalling bios voltage shown in CPU-Z seemed to be much more stable than it had been before.

4. I realised it actually WAS voltage problem and Tweaker does allow all four P-states working fine only wit correct voltage set in this program, which is 1.3250 for my processor.

5. I installed last nForce drivers compatible with n590 sli amd chipset which is 15.42 ver. (on their web page nVidia says that newest drivers doesn't support m2n32 sli chipsets - weird I know)

6. I enjoyed shootin hostiles in CoD and watching movies wit my gf







(all working smoothly in full hd!)









so once again, thanks for your support







I think (n hope actually) it won't be needed soon again









Greetings!


----------



## gayLaser

Still running smooth with my 965BE m2n-sli DLX at stock speeds.

Kept using trial & error to move my speeds up from stock setting of 200x17.

My recent goal has been 200x19. However, when I run Prime95 the 4th core (CPU3) keeps encountering a rounding error which causes the stress test to stop on that core. It happens pretty consistently within 1-2 minutes.

I adjusted the voltage & RAM speeds in various combinations (time consuming but oddly fun). I brought CPU voltage up to around 1.41V according to BIOS Hardware Manager sensors, according to google 1.41V is a reasonable voltage (unless the forum posts/guides I read were mistaken which is possible)

I am wondering if it may be my power supply? I am using a ANTEC 550W which was purchased when I first got my M2n-SLI DLX about 5-6 years ago. I am using a GT440 GPU which draws power soley from the PCI slot.

I suspect it is something other than the PSU though, 200x19 seems like a modest setting when I see various reports of people just setting up 200x20 with a couple bumps up in voltage.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gayLaser*
> 
> Still running smooth with my 965BE m2n-sli DLX at stock speeds.
> Kept using trial & error to move my speeds up from stock setting of 200x17.
> My recent goal has been 200x19. However, when I run Prime95 the 4th core (CPU3) keeps encountering a rounding error which causes the stress test to stop on that core. It happens pretty consistently within 1-2 minutes.
> I adjusted the voltage & RAM speeds in various combinations (time consuming but oddly fun). I brought CPU voltage up to around 1.41V according to BIOS Hardware Manager sensors, according to google 1.41V is a reasonable voltage (unless the forum posts/guides I read were mistaken which is possible)
> I am wondering if it may be my power supply? I am using a ANTEC 550W which was purchased when I first got my M2n-SLI DLX about 5-6 years ago. I am using a GT440 GPU which draws power soley from the PCI slot.
> I suspect it is something other than the PSU though, 200x19 seems like a modest setting when I see various reports of people just setting up 200x20 with a couple bumps up in voltage.


Been there done that with same mobo and CPU, lol... Suffice to say I believe the main reason is the board's VRM's are just weaker than the M2N32 version. There is a reason users have more success overclocking on that board than the Deluxe. I have mine set at 3.6 with just a bump in the multi and no voltage change, but any higher and it takes a lot. I can run at 3.7ghz all day long but it ends up failing a stress test whether it be a few minutes in, 5 hours or 12 hours later. It just happens. Going past 3.6 is when voltage needs a huge jump too. This board is just weird, seriously.

I've contemplated locating a 980 and dropping it in to see what happens. The higher stock clock is more stable and lets those of us with this unstable Deluxe board avoid the overclocking woes.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

i have both ntune and pmt uninstalled atm and im running 3.67ghz so far stable. Doesnt seem to want to do much more. certainly 250 bus speed is too much. I seem to be stuck voltage wise, can't push any higher. Adding CPU/HT volts also doesnt seem to make any difference in windows.







Ill probably shoot for 3.8ghz and see what happens. Posting with prime95 running in the background atm actually











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> Been there done that with same mobo and CPU, lol... Suffice to say I believe the main reason is the board's VRM's are just weaker than the M2N32 version. There is a reason users have more success overclocking on that board than the Deluxe. I have mine set at 3.6 with just a bump in the multi and no voltage change, but any higher and it takes a lot. I can run at 3.7ghz all day long but it ends up failing a stress test whether it be a few minutes in, 5 hours or 12 hours later. It just happens. Going past 3.6 is when voltage needs a huge jump too. This board is just weird, seriously.
> I've contemplated locating a 980 and dropping it in to see what happens. The higher stock clock is more stable and lets those of us with this unstable Deluxe board avoid the overclocking woes.


Did either of you explore the option of changing the htt speeds instead of the multi only? Also I have not seen any examples of it yet but is anyone pushing the nb at all on these boards? I know on am3 some significant gains can be had with nb clock increases on these chips.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> 
> i have both ntune and pmt uninstalled atm and im running 3.67ghz so far stable. Doesnt seem to want to do much more. certainly 250 bus speed is too much. I seem to be stuck voltage wise, can't push any higher. Adding CPU/HT volts also doesnt seem to make any difference in windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill probably shoot for 3.8ghz and see what happens. Posting with prime95 running in the background atm actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did either of you explore the option of changing the htt speeds instead of the multi only? Also I have not seen any examples of it yet but is anyone pushing the nb at all on these boards? I know on am3 some significant gains can be had with nb clock increases on these chips.


Yeah I've tried HTT in the past and it causes more problems for me. I mean I can get some HTT stable but going with just multi makes it rock solid(or so I think). I am aware NB usually creates great gains unfortunately these boards do not have a NB adjustment. You have to raise FSB/HTT in order to increase it and HTT can only go so high before the board says "screw you". At least in my experience anyways...


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> Yeah I've tried HTT in the past and it causes more problems for me. I mean I can get some HTT stable but going with just multi makes it rock solid(or so I think). I am aware NB usually creates great gains unfortunately these boards do not have a NB adjustment. You have to raise FSB/HTT in order to increase it and HTT can only go so high before the board says "screw you". At least in my experience anyways...


I've only got 16x multi to play with, hence why I ask. It seems that Gyro has had success with 240 bus speeds. I do suspect that I may be running into VRM limitations once I start messing with raised voltages. In fact I cant seem to get voltages showing over 1.4v. I thought that PMT or nTune were causing the problem, but that doesnt seem to be the case.

Increasing vCore in BIOS to 1.5125v isnt getting me over 1.39 in Windows. That can't just be vdroop?

Maybe Ill try nTune only and not PMT.


----------



## Gyro

Are you guys lowering the cpu multi any when raising the refclock?
I'm running at [email protected],I'm running a 32dlx, but your boards should do 220-230 easy.
I find the overall performance better than just a multi oc.

@LuckySe7ens, I found better cpu voltage control with PMT, if cpu volts is set to auto in bios.
Your board should throttle when you reach it's limits.

Gyro


----------



## Barktoothx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ej52*
> 
> Don't know if any1 has tried it yet as no1 has said anything bout it .... but here
> is a updated version with a few minor tweaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M2N Tweaker v1.0.1
> 
> SetupM2NTweaker_v1.0.1.zip 140k .zip file
> 
> Changes:
> Sets the P-State at Boot up + Wakeup (out of stand by)
> Now supports the following Motherboards, with any bios version that supports AM3.
> M2N-E, M2N-SLI, M2N-SLI DELUXE, M2N32-SLI DELUXE, M2N32-SLI PREMIUM
> I am working on adding a option to set the FSB from M2N Tweaker as well however
> documentation (datasheets) on the nforce sb/nb are not easy to get hold of


Works well, I was thinking, what if you could add a button to return to the settings maximize energy savings?

When you put the feature manually set the bus, going to be a very good tool for overclocking


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Are you guys lowering the cpu multi any when raising the refclock?
> I'm running at [email protected],I'm running a 32dlx, but your boards should do 220-230 easy.
> I find the overall performance better than just a multi oc.
> @LuckySe7ens, I found better cpu voltage control with PMT, if cpu volts is set to auto in bios.
> Your board should throttle when you reach it's limits.
> Gyro


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Are you guys lowering the cpu multi any when raising the refclock?
> I'm running at [email protected],I'm running a 32dlx, but your boards should do 220-230 easy.
> I find the overall performance better than just a multi oc.
> @LuckySe7ens, I found better cpu voltage control with PMT, if cpu volts is set to auto in bios.
> Your board should throttle when you reach it's limits.
> Gyro


Cpuoltage control with Pmt will allow me to increasevolts beyond 14v? I swear I tried it on auto as well as 1.55v in bios AND tried ntune the same. I'll have the double check. I have tried with a lower multi and as youcan see I could verify 4ghz but y real load over 3.7ghzright now is causing a rounding error on atleast one core at 1.396v in Windows. No downclocking tho which is what I would think I'd see with gem throttling. Correct me if I'm wrong here.

Fyi I think this may be rare btw but my c3 business class chip functions perfectly out of the box with no tweaking at 3.2ghz with 5001 bios, AND I can even push the bus speed up to 3.5xghz on stock . Maybe we could add some caveat to the front page that this may be possible to run b9x chips with zero tweaking. Considering how cheap these chips can be found (I paid $65 shipped on eBay)this is a dirt cheap upgrade that effortlessly outperforms my oc'd dual core chip .

Sorry for my crummy posts, walking the dog and posting from my cell as usual.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> Been there done that with same mobo and CPU, lol... Suffice to say I believe the main reason is the board's VRM's are just weaker than the M2N32 version. There is a reason users have more success overclocking on that board than the Deluxe. I have mine set at 3.6 with just a bump in the multi and no voltage change, but any higher and it takes a lot. I can run at 3.7ghz all day long but it ends up failing a stress test whether it be a few minutes in, 5 hours or 12 hours later. It just happens. Going past 3.6 is when voltage needs a huge jump too. This board is just weird, seriously.
> I've contemplated locating a 980 and dropping it in to see what happens. The higher stock clock is more stable and lets those of us with this unstable Deluxe board avoid the overclocking woes.


Hrm ok this sounds like what Im dealing with. Well if thats the case then so be it. Id still be getting way more out of this board than I had hoped for. But hey cant fault a guy for pushing the envelope eh?







Still a bummer to have so much temp head room (on this shoddy tx3 wannabe even) and not be able to push further.

240x15 running nice:


Ill let this run a few hours, see how she likes that.









That VRM heatsink is definitely warm to the touch while pushing this chip







Considering my current ambient is on the cool side I may slap an 80mm fan on it...

Edit: ok i tucked a little 80mm fan in the nook between the cpu cooler and the exhaust fan up against the lower portion of the vrm heatink ( its sitting on top of my pcie x1 slot hauppage card, ideal spot would be higher) and boy did that reduce the VRM temps! according to my extremely inaccurate finger thermometer. I feel more comfortable letting this run awhile now

MCP temp is down to 77*C (from 91*C) if that means anything.



Apparently when your too exhausted to sleep you mess with your desktop and CPUz instances while running p95 while testing an overclock.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Cpuoltage control with Pmt will allow me to increasevolts beyond 14v? I swear I tried it on auto as well as 1.55v in bios AND tried ntune the same. I'll have the double check. I have tried with a lower multi and as youcan see I could verify 4ghz but y real load over 3.7ghzright now is causing a rounding error on atleast one core at 1.396v in Windows. No downclocking tho which is what I would think I'd see with gem throttling. Correct me if I'm wrong here.
> Fyi I think this may be rare btw but my c3 business class chip functions perfectly out of the box with no tweaking at 3.2ghz with 5001 bios, AND I can even push the bus speed up to 3.5xghz on stock . Maybe we could add some caveat to the front page that this may be possible to run b9x chips with zero tweaking. Considering how cheap these chips can be found (I paid $65 shipped on eBay)this is a dirt cheap upgrade that effortlessly outperforms my oc'd dual core chip .
> Sorry for my crummy posts, walking the dog and posting from my cell as usual.
> Hrm ok this sounds like what Im dealing with. Well if thats the case then so be it. Id still be getting way more out of this board than I had hoped for. But hey cant fault a guy for pushing the envelope eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a bummer to have so much temp head room (on this shoddy tx3 wannabe even) and not be able to push further.
> 240x15 running nice:
> 
> Ill let this run a few hours, see how she likes that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That VRM heatsink is definitely warm to the touch while pushing this chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering my current ambient is on the cool side I may slap an 80mm fan on it...
> Edit: ok i tucked a little 80mm fan in the nook between the cpu cooler and the exhaust fan up against the lower portion of the vrm heatink ( its sitting on top of my pcie x1 slot hauppage card, ideal spot would be higher) and boy did that reduce the VRM temps! according to my extremely inaccurate finger thermometer. I feel more comfortable letting this run awhile now
> MCP temp is down to 77*C (from 91*C) if that means anything.
> 
> Apparently when your too exhausted to sleep you mess with your desktop and CPUz instances while running p95 while testing an overclock.


My 240x15 run went for 7 hours solid. That's good enough for me.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Are you guys lowering the cpu multi any when raising the refclock?
> I'm running at [email protected],I'm running a 32dlx, but your boards should do 220-230 easy.
> I find the overall performance better than just a multi oc.
> @LuckySe7ens, I found better cpu voltage control with PMT, if cpu volts is set to auto in bios.
> Your board should throttle when you reach it's limits.
> Gyro


Hmm, I remember you saying something about PMT having better voltage control but I never did come around to testing that way. I would be curious to see how OC's would react strictly using PMT. Not that I can really tell anyways since every program shows different voltages/fluctuations while idle/load, blah blah.







But if it WAS more stable I may finally be able to push past 1.45v(if needed) without seeing wasted effort.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> MCP temp is down to 77*C (from 91*C) if that means anything.
> My 240x15 run went for 7 hours solid. That's good enough for me.


Auto cpu volts in bios worked for me with PMT.
MCP is the chipset temp,so putting the fan on helped quite a bit.








Run a bench on the ram(super pi 1m and/or maxxmem) and see how much improvement over just multi oc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Are you guys lowering the cpu multi any when raising the refclock?
> I'm running at [email protected],I'm running a 32dlx, but your boards should do 220-230 easy.
> I find the overall performance better than just a multi oc.
> @LuckySe7ens, I found better cpu voltage control with PMT, if cpu volts is set to auto in bios.
> Your board should throttle when you reach it's limits.
> Gyro
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I remember you saying something about PMT having better voltage control but I never did come around to testing that way. I would be curious to see how OC's would react strictly using PMT. Not that I can really tell anyways since every program shows different voltages/fluctuations while idle/load, blah blah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if it WAS more stable I may finally be able to push past 1.45v(if needed) without seeing wasted effort.
Click to expand...

Check out ej52's M2Ntweaker mentioned in the post above.

Gyro


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Auto cpu volts in bios worked for me with PMT.
> MCP is the chipset temp,so putting the fan on helped quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run a bench on the ram(super pi 1m and/or maxxmem) and see how much improvement over just multi oc.
> Check out ej52's M2Ntweaker mentioned in the post above.
> Gyro


I would try to compare vs multi OC, but I dont have an unlocked multi so i can get above 3.2 on multi only.









I may try M2Ntweaker later.


----------



## nuke777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> My 240x15 run went for 7 hours solid. That's good enough for me.


it runs solid on 253x15 for me and I'm sure for u it will aswell, but with my high mobo temps I had to resort to 240x15. say how is your mobo temps when you play a game?? cuz thats when it really starts to get hot.


----------



## FunGt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ej52*
> 
> Don't know if any1 has tried it yet as no1 has said anything bout it .... but here
> is a updated version with a few minor tweaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M2N Tweaker v1.0.1
> 
> SetupM2NTweaker_v1.0.1.zip 140k .zip file
> 
> Changes:
> Sets the P-State at Boot up + Wakeup (out of stand by)
> Now supports the following Motherboards, with any bios version that supports AM3.
> M2N-E, M2N-SLI, M2N-SLI DELUXE, M2N32-SLI DELUXE, M2N32-SLI PREMIUM
> I am working on adding a option to set the FSB from M2N Tweaker as well however
> documentation (datasheets) on the nforce sb/nb are not easy to get hold of


Works like a charm! Removed PMT (to adjust clock speed) and Power Trigger (to set clock speed after sleep mode) and installed this one, it's awesome, nice work.

Add this program to the first page because it works good and it is needed in mainly for ATI users, thanks man!


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuke777*
> 
> it runs solid on 253x15 for me and I'm sure for u it will aswell, but with my high mobo temps I had to resort to 240x15. say how is your mobo temps when you play a game?? cuz thats when it really starts to get hot.


You have the m2n32 sli dlx or just the m2n sli dlx? The board without the 32 (mine) doesn't have as good vrms or clock quite as high.


----------



## nuke777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> You have the m2n32 sli dlx or just the m2n sli dlx? The board without the 32 (mine) doesn't have as good vrms or clock quite as high.


mine is just m2n sli dlx as well. what do you mean not good vrms and not a high clock??


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuke777*
> 
> mine is just m2n sli dlx as well. what do you mean not good vrms and not a high clock??


This is the reason why all of the validated quad cores on the non 32's are @ 3.6ghz or less, whereas there are several m2n32's running 4ghz with those chips.

I can get over 4ghz in windows without load, but I cannot stabilize it @ load without errors or crashes for this reason AFAIK

Edit: Alright, figured id give it a shot for shats and gaggles: running 250x15 now. BIOS voltage is at 1.55v







and i finally got the in windows voltage to come up above 1.4v! @ idle anyways. under load its showing 1.396v still... Anyhow its running @ 3.75ghz atm on Prime 

Getting this AM3 chip is the most fun Ive had with this rig in a long time









CPU temp is high on this crummy cooler though. 56* Ah well it only cost me $3...


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuke777*
> 
> it runs solid on 253x15 for me and I'm sure for u it will aswell, but with my high mobo temps I had to resort to 240x15. say how is your mobo temps when you play a game?? cuz thats when it really starts to get hot.


I don't really game. I loaded up skyrim just to see and the MCP temps which is the only motherboard temp sensor that i really seem to have @ 3.6ghz is much lower even than in prime. Im sure this is b/c im running it open sided currently and I'm not getting heat buildup in my case from my gpus like you may be. Does your gpu exhaust externally? Both of mine do, which probably helps.

Find a way to attach a fan to your vrm heatsink area. It seems to make a huge difference in my case, since i have a tower style cooler that does not direct air @ my vrms at all. @ Full load the highest MCP temp im seeing @ 3.75gh atm is 80*C.


----------



## ej52

@Barktoothx & FunGt

Thx guys!

Will think bout adding the power saving.

New Version .... M2N Tweaker v1.0.2









SetupM2NTweaker_v1.0.2.zip 142k .zip file


Changes:

1. Now supports all AMD K10 CPU's (Phenom, Phenom II, Athlon II).
2. You can now change the HT Link multiplier.
3. Gives readings for CPU, MEM, HT and NB frequencies.
4. Minor GUI changes.

Enjoy


----------



## nuke777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> This is the reason why all of the validated quad cores on the non 32's are @ 3.6ghz or less, whereas there are several m2n32's running 4ghz with those chips.
> I can get over 4ghz in windows without load, but I cannot stabilize it @ load without errors or crashes for this reason AFAIK
> Edit: Alright, figured id give it a shot for shats and gaggles: running 250x15 now. BIOS voltage is at 1.55v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i finally got the in windows voltage to come up above 1.4v! @ idle anyways. under load its showing 1.396v still... Anyhow its running @ 3.75ghz atm on Prime
> Getting this AM3 chip is the most fun Ive had with this rig in a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU temp is high on this crummy cooler though. 56* Ah well it only cost me $3...


I was running for few weeks at 253x15 with a cpu at 1.43v and it was running smoothly not a single crash or error, that is ofcourse before I notised the mobo temps







.my highest cpu temp was 52c (after market cooler).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> I don't really game. I loaded up skyrim just to see and the MCP temps which is the only motherboard temp sensor that i really seem to have @ 3.6ghz is much lower even than in prime. Im sure this is b/c im running it open sided currently and I'm not getting heat buildup in my case from my gpus like you may be. Does your gpu exhaust externally? Both of mine do, which probably helps.
> Find a way to attach a fan to your vrm heatsink area. It seems to make a huge difference in my case, since i have a tower style cooler that does not direct air @ my vrms at all. @ Full load the highest MCP temp im seeing @ 3.75gh atm is 80*C.


yeh my gpu is exhusting to outside.

that is strange that on your m2n sli dlx you get MCP temp but not mobo temps where is mine shows mobo temp instead of MCP temp.
also correct me if I'm wrong but 80c is pretty damn high. unfortunaly I cant put any fan on top of the mobo chip to cool it since directly above it is my gpu.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuke777*
> 
> I was running for few weeks at 253x15 with a cpu at 1.43v and it was running smoothly not a single crash or error, that is ofcourse before I notised the mobo temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .my highest cpu temp was 52c (after market cooler).
> yeh my gpu is exhusting to outside.
> that is strange that on your m2n sli dlx you get MCP temp but not mobo temps where is mine shows mobo temp instead of MCP temp.
> also correct me if I'm wrong but 80c is pretty damn high. unfortunaly I cant put any fan on top of the mobo chip to cool it since directly above it is my gpu.


Your thinking of the SB area, the spot between the cpu cooler and your I\o and exhaust fan is really where VRMs are and where the extra cooling needs to be.

Also FWIW im running a 92mm Coolermaster TX3 (rebranded rocketfish version) with some 5 year old TIM. Not the best setup, but it works.

I either eventually hit my thermal threshold or ram is unstable b/c im not getting 250x15 stable in prime blend. Crashed a few hours in. That being said im sure it'd be game stable... I may loosen timings, im sure that my mixed ram isnt helping matters any.


----------



## nuke777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Your thinking of the SB area, the spot between the cpu cooler and your I\o and exhaust fan is really where VRMs are and where the extra cooling needs to be.
> Also FWIW im running a 92mm Coolermaster TX3 (rebranded rocketfish version) with some 5 year old TIM. Not the best setup, but it works.
> I either eventually hit my thermal threshold or ram is unstable b/c im not getting 250x15 stable in prime blend. Crashed a few hours in. That being said im sure it'd be game stable... I may loosen timings, im sure that my mixed ram isnt helping matters any.


lol I have very similar cpu cooler (cant remember the model). cant complain about it, its doing the job









so do you think if I turn my cpu cooler to blow west toward the rear exhaust it will cool the vrms or the opposite? right now its blowing north toward the psu exhaust.


----------



## ozlay

Here are my temps core temps are different but thats the cpu not the thermal paste










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520963


----------



## Barktoothx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ej52*
> 
> @Barktoothx & FunGt
> Thx guys!
> Will think bout adding the power saving.
> New Version .... M2N Tweaker v1.0.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SetupM2NTweaker_v1.0.2.zip 142k .zip file
> 
> Changes:
> 1. Now supports all AMD K10 CPU's (Phenom, Phenom II, Athlon II).
> 2. You can now change the HT Link multiplier.
> 3. Gives readings for CPU, MEM, HT and NB frequencies.
> 4. Minor GUI changes.
> Enjoy


Thank you, and with these new elements that get you added, it will surely become an excellent tool for overclock, thank you again and I will be testing in the course of the week.

And the new interface looks intimidating with all those values to configure.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> Here are my temps core temps are different but thats the cpu not the thermal paste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520963


You need to drop a Phenom II in this bad boy!


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> You need to drop a Phenom II in this bad boy!


Yeah nice bus speeds.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuke777*
> 
> lol I have very similar cpu cooler (cant remember the model). cant complain about it, its doing the job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so do you think if I turn my cpu cooler to blow west toward the rear exhaust it will cool the vrms or the opposite? right now its blowing north toward the psu exhaust.


Mine blows west, and on the non 32 models the vrm heatsinks are quite low, too low to seem to be effected by such a configuration. A downdraft cooler would work nicely, but the tower style ones dont help. You need a fan blowing directly on the vrm area, putting one in the side panel might work. Try replacing the thermalpads under the vrm heatsink with a non conductive TIM maybe?


----------



## nuke777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Mine blows west, and on the non 32 models the vrm heatsinks are quite low, too low to seem to be effected by such a configuration. A downdraft cooler would work nicely, but the tower style ones dont help. You need a fan blowing directly on the vrm area, putting one in the side panel might work. Try replacing the thermalpads under the vrm heatsink with a non conductive TIM maybe?


thanks for advice, I'll look in to it.


----------



## toyz72

hey guys...i have an m2n-sli deluxe in the closet. i retired it along time ago becuase i thought the sata ports went out,but turned out to be the power supply was bad. anyhow, i have a 6000+cpu,4 gigs of ddr2 and an asus 8800gt 1gig vcard. i'm thinking about bring it back from the dead, but i really dont know what i'd use it for?

i have a friend that is on a fixed income and likes to play cod2 and a couple other older titles. do you think this thing could still pull it off?


----------



## Gyro

That will run Cod2 just fine.










FYI, you can run AM3 cpu's too.

Gyro


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> That will run Cod2 just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, you can run AM3 cpu's too.
> Gyro


nice, i had no clue now i just need to find a budget power supply for this thing. how much is enough? 550w maybe? i also have an old 160 gig seagate cuda lying around to.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> nice, i had no clue now i just need to find a budget power supply for this thing. how much is enough? 550w maybe? i also have an old 160 gig seagate cuda lying around to.


A QUALITY 350w should run that.









Antec ea380, rosewill green 430,

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139026 cx430 for $20 amir for example:thumb:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703034 pc power and cooling 400w modular for $35 amir with promo would be nice as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> That will run Cod2 just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, you can run AM3 cpu's too.
> Gyro


While we are on the subject I could recommend a $65 3.2ghz am3 quad on ebay, if you want a cheap cpu upgrade for the rig. I have mine running 3.6ghz stable on a $3 92mm cooler, and it runs without any tweaks.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> A QUALITY 350w should run that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antec ea380, rosewill green 430,
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139026 cx430 for $20 amir for example:thumb:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703034 pc power and cooling 400w modular for $35 amir with promo would be nice as well.
> 
> While we are on the subject I could recommend a $65 3.2ghz am3 quad on ebay, if you want a cheap cpu upgrade for the rig. I have mine running 3.6ghz stable on a $3 92mm cooler, and it runs without any tweaks.


i even have the original cpu cooler two...whats the chances,lol. thx for the pm. here after supper i'll probally start the tear down. if i have time i'll throw up some pic's to. thx again


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i even have the original cpu cooler two...whats the chances,lol. thx for the pm. here after supper i'll probally start the tear down. if i have time i'll throw up some pic's to. thx again


Sweet, looking forward to seeing the old beast.


----------



## ozlay

suicide run needs more voltage








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2524906

i can get it to 300 but when i drop the multiplier to 11x it want post for some reason and at 12x it want boot at 3.6ghz


----------



## Gyro

nice









cpu vcore offset voltage=200mv.

It's there if you need it









Gyro


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu vcore offset voltage=200mv.
> It's there if you need it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyro


lol that setting scared me it booted and cpu-z said 1.8v and then it froze and i had to reset that bios to get it to post but it booted at 3.6 with 300 fsb wish i coulda got a screen shot


----------



## Gyro

You are supposed to lower the vcore by 200mv before you enable it.(I should have mentioned that)
It's meant for extreme ocing,to give more top end to vcore.

Gyro


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> suicide run needs more voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2524906
> i can get it to 300 but when i drop the multiplier to 11x it want post for some reason and at 12x it want boot at 3.6ghz


Removing 2 DIMMs might give you better OC results too.


----------



## photios

Hi friends,

I would like to join the M2N32-SLI DELUXE CLUB. I currently own this as my secondary machine. I acquired this board through ebay and employ it for a specific purpose: the old Nvidia 3D stereoscopic solution which supported OpenGL and Directx 5-8.0 (which were dropped with the modern Nvidia 3D Vision which I have on my main machine).

My specs are as follows:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965BE @ 3.9 Ghz (vcore: 1.375, NB: 1.25)
Motherboard: Asus M2N32-SLI DELUXE
Ram: OCZ2RPR10662G 2 x 2Gb (4Gb total) @ 1066 MHz
GPU: x2 Nvidia 7900 GTX in SLI
OS: Windows XP Professional 32bit
SSD: Intel 330i 120 Gb (OS)
HDD: Western Digital 500 Gb (Apps & Games)
HDD: Western Digital 150 Gb (Backup)
Optical: LG DVD-Burner

Phenom II X4 965BE 3.9 GHz.bmp 6075k .bmp file


Best Regards,
photius


----------



## photios

Pic showing motherboard:

M2N32-SLI DELUXE.bmp 6075k .bmp file


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> You are supposed to lower the vcore by 200mv before you enable it.(I should have mentioned that)
> It's meant for extreme ocing,to give more top end to vcore.
> Gyro


Utilizing this ATM to try and push past 3.6ghz. Is this something that I shouldn't use daily? Only seeing 1.424v max in WIndows with it enabled.

Damn this board Just doesnt want to go further. Ill have to see if dropping the multi further and running more NB will be acceptable.


----------



## Gyro

It's only 100mv on the M2N-sli dlx.
Seems the max volts for the B97 is 1.425v,maybe to keep it in the 95w range?
But the 100mv overvolt should give you 1.525v.
Should be safe for everyday use,as long as temps stay reasonable.

Gyro


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> It's only 100mv on the M2N-sli dlx.
> Seems the max volts for the B97 is 1.425v,maybe to keep it in the 95w range?
> But the 100mv overvolt should give you 1.525v.
> Should be safe for everyday use,as long as temps stay reasonable.
> Gyro


Yeah boo, I'm feeling like I got the gimped version of this board.it really doesn't want to pass p95 @ over 3.6ghz. Granted I really have no need for more than that... But that's besides the point..

At 1.525 my temps are definitely too high for this chip on my current cooling situation.

Should I be raising chipset voltages? I had increased CPU /ht an CPU chipset.I now need to start dropping some to bring down temps at load I think.

Thanks again gyro


----------



## beironxx

Hello Everyone

Just installed Kingstone SSD V200+ 120Gb into my computer and it works OK. Had no errors during clean install of WIN7. Below I also made benchmark for it if you are interested.

I don't know if results are ok or not but so your comment are welcome.

Regards,

as-ssd-bench KINGSTON SVP200 4.10.2012 22-19-55.png 38k .png file


----------



## Gyro

Welcome.

Thanks for sharing.
Can you list your system specs.

Gyro


----------



## beironxx

Sorry don't know how to add my RIG into signature as you have it. So I just made a copy of it:

CPU
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ Windsor 2.8GHz Socket AM2 89W Dual-Core Processor ADA5600CZBOX
RAM
Patriot 6GB DDR3 1333 PC3
Hard Drive
Western Digital 500GB AAKS

Motherboard
M2N32-SLI Deluxe/Wireless Edition AMD Live!™ Ready
Hard Drive
Kingston SSDNow V200+ 120GB
OS
Arctic Cooling Freezer 64

Graphics
ATI Radeon Club3D HD3870 512MB
Hard Drive
Western Digital 500GB AAKS


----------



## photios

I have an Intel i330 SSD 120 Gb plugged into the Sil SATA port. The Nforce Sata ports are too flaky with the Intel SSD. About 25% of the time on cold boots, the SSD isn't detected. In the Sil port, it is always detected.


----------



## beironxx

photios - could you please be so kind and explain shortly what is correct procedure to plug SSD to Sil SATA port? I have already tried it before installing windows but windows installation did not recognized it, thanks for your advice in advance.


----------



## toyz72

hey guys, i finally got some extra time to tear down my old rig. i'm hoping everything is still in working order sence it was retired over 5 years ago. at the time i thought it had bad sata ports, but turned out to be psu issue. heres some pictures of the parts. i call it my zombie project. hoping to bring it back from the dead.

spec's...
amd 6000+
m2n-sli deluxe
4gig ddr2 6400 xms
8800gt 1 gig ddr3?
old 160 gig seagate cuda
and for the moment a crappy dell psu.





ok..all cleaned up and new tim. heres my ghetto test bench. wish me luck:thumb:


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> hey guys, i finally got some extra time to tear down my old rig. i'm hoping everything is still in working order sence it was retired over 5 years ago. at the time i thought it had bad sata ports, but turned out to be psu issue. heres some pictures of the parts. i call it my zombie project. hoping to bring it back from the dead.


That M2N-SLI Deluxe looks so clean. Me like.







Also, so you say you retired it over 5 years ago... meaning it has sat unused that whole time? If so that's a prime M2N-SLI deluxe! If mine ever died I would need an unabused replacement like that.









On that note, I didn't realize my motherboard was over 5 years old now and still kickin. I've abused it with overclock crazyness, ran [email protected] for months on in on the CPU and my video cards on and off for a long time. Still amazed it is going after all this time.


----------



## toyz72

ok..i got it up and running on xp pro. where do i find drivers and lan drivers at? i cant find them on asus website?


----------



## photios

beironxx,

There's a couple of ways you can do it. Install the OS first using the Nforce SATA controller and then swap it to the Sil after you get into the OS and have all drivers installed. Or, more preferably, slipstream the Sil drivers into the OS using Nlite and leave it plugged into the Sil controller.

photios


----------



## toyz72

its all good now. i forgot you just install the whole driver package. i put them on a thumb drive and loaded them up.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> That M2N-SLI Deluxe looks so clean. Me like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, so you say you retired it over 5 years ago... meaning it has sat unused that whole time? If so that's a prime M2N-SLI deluxe! If mine ever died I would need an unabused replacement like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that note, I didn't realize my motherboard was over 5 years old now and still kickin. I've abused it with overclock crazyness, ran [email protected] for months on in on the CPU and my video cards on and off for a long time. Still amazed it is going after all this time.


This.

The fact that Im flogging it with a phenom II x4 still is crazy


----------



## beironxx

Today I tested my SSD on Sata2 Sillicone port and got same results (look attachment). Microsoft driver installed. Any idea how can I speed it up a little more?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beironxx*
> 
> Today I tested my SSD on Sata2 Sillicone port and got same results (look attachment). Microsoft driver installed. Any idea how can I speed it up a little more?


Sorry main you don't tell enough of the story. We need CPU-Z and other speeds and bandwidths to give you a true and honest judment of your power







Not to mention what are your ambients and system temps?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> That M2N-SLI Deluxe looks so clean. Me like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, so you say you retired it over 5 years ago... meaning it has sat unused that whole time? If so that's a prime M2N-SLI deluxe! If mine ever died I would need an unabused replacement like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that note, I didn't realize my motherboard was over 5 years old now and still kickin. I've abused it with overclock crazyness, ran [email protected] for months on in on the CPU and my video cards on and off for a long time. Still amazed it is going after all this time.
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> The fact that Im flogging it with a phenom II x4 still is crazy
Click to expand...

To say these ASUS Boards are the Shizinit would be a blatant understatement. They are w/o a doubt the beginning of AM3


----------



## LuckySe7ens

The Kingston v200 series isn't cutting edge fast iirc. Those numbers aren't terrible. What is typical for that particular drive?

Edit 4k is pretty low.


----------



## beironxx

Sorry, here are also my CPUZ informations, ambient temeprature is 22 celsius, sistem temeprature....don't have this information.


----------



## beironxx

OK, yesterday I was checking some issues with noise inside my computer and found out that my SSD was actually not connected to my Sil 3132 controller port as I have wrote in my previous posts. Those result before were all made via Nvidia Sata port.
So next thing I did was to reconnect cables and move my SSD cable to Silicone port. After doing that SSD was recognized on Silicone controller but got message "DISK BOOT FAILURE...", so I have entered boot menu (F8 key) and chose my boot drive to be SSD. Windows 7 64bit started to boot normally but after about 5 seconds blue screen appeared (it was on for about 0.2 second) and computer restarted itself. When it restarted again "DISK BOOT FAILURE..." message appeared ... so now I am stuck here.

My question is as follows:

1. Is it possible to change in BIOS that my boot drive is by default drive SSD connected to Sil port?

2. Is it possible that Windows get blue screen because installation of them were made via Nvidia controller and then reconnected to Sil controller?

3. After checking in Disk Manager I can not find Silicone 3132 controller and that makes me worried - only Nvidia controller is visible - is that OK or (please see picture below)? In BIOS it is enabled, checked.

4. Do I have to install any additional drivers for Silicone controller before and after installation of Windows 7 64bit?

Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## DrSwizz

@beironxx:

1. Yes. Browse through your BIOS option and you'll find it.

2. Correct. Windows tends to be very picky with these things.

3, 4. Yes, you most likely need to install a driver. This might let you boot windows using the sil3132 controller.


----------



## Fossil

Well guys I'm on the hunt for a 980. I know the first page with the charts isn't really updated anymore, but I haven't heard of anyone using anything above a 965 in the M2N boards. It might be the only way I ever see 4ghz on this old dinosaur!


----------



## Gyro

Here is one from vals on an M2N32 sli dlx http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2076209

I think there may be some 970/975's out there too.

Gyro


----------



## amd-m2n

Hello.

Found this thread while searching for info on processor upgrades.

Current box I built back in '06 so it showing its age now 6 years later new games coming out are causing me issues.
Could be graphics card too.

I run WinXP Pro 32bit on M2n32-SLI Deluxe, 2gb ram, Athlon 6400+.
Graphics on a GTX 285.

Been reading the 965 BE will work with a bit of a workaround.

Is this going to give me enough performance increase to be worth it?

Been considering a full upgrade but being far behind as I am that means new everything but the case...

Never been much of an OC person my experiments with this CPU only got me a 300Mhz OC.

How much cooling would I need for a 965?
I've been using a Zalman 120mm for years and that has kept this chip at 42 C under 100% load.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-m2n*
> 
> Hello.
> Found this thread while searching for info on processor upgrades.
> Current box I built back in '06 so it showing its age now 6 years later new games coming out are causing me issues.
> Could be graphics card too.
> I run WinXP Pro 32bit on M2n32-SLI Deluxe, 2gb ram, Athlon 6400+.
> Graphics on a GTX 285.
> Been reading the 965 BE will work with a bit of a workaround.
> Is this going to give me enough performance increase to be worth it?
> Been considering a full upgrade but being far behind as I am that means new everything but the case...
> Never been much of an OC person my experiments with this CPU only got me a 300Mhz OC.
> How much cooling would I need for a 965?
> I've been using a Zalman 120mm for years and that has kept this chip at 42 C under 100% load.


Would it be worth the upgrade? Absolutely. I went from an Athlon 6000BE to 940 and the gain was huge. The reason you only saw a mild OC is because that CPU was crap. The Phenom II's are great overclockers and seeing as you have the M2N32 variant you'll have no problems pushing a 965 to at least 3.8ghz.

While you are at it PLEASE upgrade to Windows 7 64-bit. I came from XP and 32 bit as well and the difference was night and day. XP/32 bit is such a huge hinderance on performance. You will also be able to increase to 4GB of RAM(or 8 if you desire it) which helps out when doing a lot of multi-tasking and playing RAM intensive games.

Do you have a link to the Zalman cooler? The only ones I ever recall are the funky circular coolers like the 9500/9700. I had to upgrade from one as it was insufficient for cooling my 940 at the time. But then ambient temps and location of the rig is very important for keeping it cool as well.

tl;dr - Your setup is more than capable of being upgraded for cheap and seeing huge performance gains.


----------



## amd-m2n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> Would it be worth the upgrade? Absolutely. I went from an Athlon 6000BE to 940 and the gain was huge. The reason you only saw a mild OC is because that CPU was crap. The Phenom II's are great overclockers and seeing as you have the M2N32 variant you'll have no problems pushing a 965 to at least 3.8ghz.
> While you are at it PLEASE upgrade to Windows 7 64-bit. I came from XP and 32 bit as well and the difference was night and day. XP/32 bit is such a huge hinderance on performance. You will also be able to increase to 4GB of RAM(or 8 if you desire it) which helps out when doing a lot of multi-tasking and playing RAM intensive games.
> Do you have a link to the Zalman cooler? The only ones I ever recall are the funky circular coolers like the 9500/9700. I had to upgrade from one as it was insufficient for cooling my 940 at the time. But then ambient temps and location of the rig is very important for keeping it cool as well.
> tl;dr - Your setup is more than capable of being upgraded for cheap and seeing huge performance gains.


I believe it is one of the 9500/9700, huge circle thing that requires a huge case.
Not sure what to use then if that won't work for the 965.

I built the box with WinXP and can't justify spending $100 on 7 for a 6 year old box.
Far as I know there is no way to transfer it to a new system (which I'll get around to building eventually).


----------



## Fossil

It will work for the 965, but it is hard to say if you'll be able to do much overclocking on it. If anything a cheap tower cooler with a fan strapped to it will work fine. And there are lots of ways to get Windows 7 cheaper(not saying free). I paid $40 for Professional 3 some years ago. When you say transfer do you mean going from XP to w7 or transferring the internals to a new case?


----------



## amd-m2n

I mean at some point I'll be replacing everything but the case (love my case).

Don't think MS would let me activate again on a 99% new system when I upgrade.


----------



## Fossil

Why wouldn't they? Because it's tied into hardware serials or something? There's always a legal workaround to these things.


----------



## amd-m2n

Alright ordered the 965 BE and Corsair H60 cooler.
Going to update bios to 5002 tomorrow.

I'll be back next weekend if this works.


----------



## photios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-m2n*
> 
> Alright ordered the 965 BE and Corsair H60 cooler.
> Going to update bios to 5002 tomorrow.
> I'll be back next weekend if this works.


Perfect. I'm running the 965BE on an M2N32-SLI deluxe @ 3.9 Ghz with 1.375 vcore. I could hit 4.0 Ghz, but it was going to cost going WAY up in voltage (~1.5v) and too much heat and power. 3.9 Ghz was far better suited and performance between the 3.9 and 4.0 was a wash anways.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *photios*
> 
> Perfect. I'm running the 965BE on an M2N32-SLI deluxe @ 3.9 Ghz with 1.375 vcore. I could hit 4.0 Ghz, but it was going to cost going WAY up in voltage (~1.5v) and too much heat and power. 3.9 Ghz was far better suited and performance between the 3.9 and 4.0 was a wash anways.


Are you sure it was voltage that it needed? All that for 100mhz sounds... off? Does the 32 variant board have NB control? I would imagine that's the biggest hinderance for us M2N users is not being able to manually adjust that.


----------



## photios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> Are you sure it was voltage that it needed? All that for 100mhz sounds... off? Does the 32 variant board have NB control? I would imagine that's the biggest hinderance for us M2N users is not being able to manually adjust that.


Yes I'm very sure. Hence, it would BSOD with a typical 9C code. This is the code on my system that tells me that the processor has run out of juice on (first gen i7 it was a 101 code). It is well known with the 965 BE that once you hit a wall, it takes a fair amount of vcore to push it to the next level. My system would BSOD (code 9C) @ stock voltage in Intel Burn Test or Linx @ 3.9 Ghz. @1.375 vcore it would pass Linx night and day.

At 1.375 vcore and 4.0 Ghz, it wouldn't even boot into Windows XP (BSOD code 9C). It took a vcore of 1.425 to even boot into windows successfully and almost 1.5 to pass Linx 20 passes with all ram used for calculations (only with ALL ram used do you know if you are truly stable). Any vcore less than those and it would BSOD code 9C. This is how I know it is all vcore.

4.0 Ghz can be done with my processor and perhaps a more modern board, but not without sacrificing too much heat and too much power for extremely marginal gains. 3.9 Ghz for mine is the sweet spot power/performance.

Yes I can adjust NB voltage on the M2N32 but it does nothing to help processor BSOD's with that code. What it will help you do is if Linx is stopping during operation due to errors. Usually amounts to CPU and Memory communication. NB voltage can help tweak that. In my overclocking practice, it usally has helped little.


----------



## amd-m2n

Well now that you mention voltage I have another question.

Will the 5002 BIOS get the cpu voltages correct or am I going to need to fix it?
What should voltage be for the 965 BE?

I just want to get it running stock first before I try to OC it.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *photios*
> 
> Yes I'm very sure. Hence, it would BSOD with a typical 9C code. This is the code on my system that tells me that the processor has run out of juice on (first gen i7 it was a 101 code). It is well known with the 965 BE that once you hit a wall, it takes a fair amount of vcore to push it to the next level. My system would BSOD (code 9C) @ stock voltage in Intel Burn Test or Linx @ 3.9 Ghz. @1.375 vcore it would pass Linx night and day.
> At 1.375 vcore and 4.0 Ghz, it wouldn't even boot into Windows XP (BSOD code 9C). It took a vcore of 1.425 to even boot into windows successfully and almost 1.5 to pass Linx 20 passes with all ram used for calculations (only with ALL ram used do you know if you are truly stable). Any vcore less than those and it would BSOD code 9C. This is how I know it is all vcore.
> 4.0 Ghz can be done with my processor and perhaps a more modern board, but not without sacrificing too much heat and too much power for extremely marginal gains. 3.9 Ghz for mine is the sweet spot power/performance.
> Yes I can adjust NB voltage on the M2N32 but it does nothing to help processor BSOD's with that code. What it will help you do is if Linx is stopping during operation due to errors. Usually amounts to CPU and Memory communication. NB voltage can help tweak that. In my overclocking practice, it usally has helped little.


Good info. I'm curious how to find the CPU code? Or is this specific for your motherboard?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-m2n*
> 
> Well now that you mention voltage I have another question.
> Will the 5002 BIOS get the cpu voltages correct or am I going to need to fix it?
> What should voltage be for the 965 BE?
> I just want to get it running stock first before I try to OC it.


It will auto-set the voltage until you manually set it yourself. Default for most PII CPU's is 1.35v.


----------



## Barktoothx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-m2n*
> 
> Well now that you mention voltage I have another question.
> Will the 5002 BIOS get the cpu voltages correct or am I going to need to fix it?
> What should voltage be for the 965 BE?
> I just want to get it running stock first before I try to OC it.


I have my Phenom II x4 965 BE on 1.3375 volt´s to full load and work great.

AM3 cpu on AM2 mother board works with same voltage for cpu and northbridge,
maybe that does not work for adjusting the northbridge voltage on these cpu's, and if AM2 and AM2 +

good luck.


----------



## photios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> Good info. I'm curious how to find the CPU code? Or is this specific for your motherboard?
> It will auto-set the voltage until you manually set it yourself. Default for most PII CPU's is 1.35v.


BSOD code will be dependent on what OS you are using and motherboard. But for overclocking these are the three codes to pay close attention to :

http://www.errordecoder.com/stop-error-codes/STOP-0x00000101.html
http://www.errordecoder.com/stop-error-codes/STOP-0x0000009C.html
http://www.errordecoder.com/stop-error-codes/STOP-0x00000124.html

If you have a stable system @ stock, and incrementally get one of these stop errors while overclocking, it's more than likely going to be related to vcore or vtt. Always start with vcore first and if it moves from a 101 or 9C to a 124, then adjust vtt (not just on the AMD, but Intel too).

Now, I just wish the Phenom II x4 965 BE and the other 125w variants didn't default to x4 when it doesn't detect a dual phase power plane on the motherboard. PhenomMsrTweaker is great, but I wish we didn't have to support it with software.


----------



## Fossil

Good to know, thanks. I know from memory that I have never seen the 1st or 3rd stop errors before, but it is possible I have come across the 2nd. It has been a while since i've OC'd so if I get my hands on a 980BE at least I'll know what THOSE mean.









edit: On another note, has anyone tried to install 4gb sticks in the Deluxe before? The board doesn't "technically" support over 8gb(2gb per DIMM) but an old thread on the official ASUS forums for this motherboard specifically, hinted at it being possible. And after searching an older AM2 board(Crosshair II Formula) for BIOS updates in another thread I noticed it was updated to support 16GB RAM.

I emailed ASUS about it to see what they have to say and made a topic on the official forum over there to try and get the user's attention who mentioned it. I would love to go 2x4gb instead of filling all the DIMM slots and trashing CPU OC potential.


----------



## keckles

I'm new to the club !

I just dropped a 955BE into my M2N32SLI-DELUXE WIRELESS, working great right now, increase my windows score from 5.9 into 7.3, question if anyone knows how to set up so i have variable fan speeds for gaming or rendering?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keckles*
> 
> I'm new to the club !
> 
> I just dropped a 955BE into my M2N32SLI-DELUXE WIRELESS, working great right now, increase my windows score from 5.9 into 7.3, question if anyone knows how to set up so i have variable fan speeds for gaming or rendering?


welcome.

In bios go to power tab,hardware monitor,enable cpu and chassis Q-fan control then set profiles to optimal.
They will now throttle with temps.

Gyro


----------



## cdhomecd

Hi everyone,
I have m2n32 sli delux wifi, adata vitesta 4-4-4-12 2x2gb,athlon x2 3800+,Nvidia Quadro 3400 bios 5002 and a problem.
It does no boot,I have a black screen.
It does boot when I clear CMOS ,I can go in BIOS but after that (when I restart) don't boot anymore.
If I start xp I get a green screen.If Istart win98 I get a screen with "insufficient memory to load...)
I try different bios (2205,2208,2209) but no change.
Can I get any help? Thanks

ps. Now bios report 0 mb installed and 127mb available.May be a hardware problem?


----------



## amd-m2n

Alright got the 965 installed along with an additional 4GB ram to give me total of 6GB.
Plan to move to Win7 soon that what extra ram is for.

Problem is windows keeps crashing now.
Always been rock solid before.

CpuZ says voltage 1.1 for CPU isn't that too low?

I set multiplier to 17 and 200 MHz in BIOS.
Windows says 3.4 Ghz but of course cpuz says real 800Mhz speed.

Currently running memtest86 to rule out memory issues so far 15% complete no errors.

Need windows to not crash I think it the voltage that is the issue?

Typing on phone windows not stable enough...

Edit;
Alright looks like voltage should be 1.3 or more so I'll adjust that after the memtest gets through one full pass.
I definitely have more reading to do about this.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-m2n*
> 
> Alright got the 965 installed along with an additional 4GB ram to give me total of 6GB.
> Plan to move to Win7 soon that what extra ram is for.
> Problem is windows keeps crashing now.
> Always been rock solid before.
> CpuZ says voltage 1.1 for CPU isn't that too low?
> I set multiplier to 17 and 200 MHz in BIOS.
> Windows says 3.4 Ghz but of course cpuz says real 800Mhz speed.
> Currently running memtest86 to rule out memory issues so far 15% complete no errors.
> Need windows to not crash I think it the voltage that is the issue?
> Typing on phone windows not stable enough...
> Edit;
> Alright looks like voltage should be 1.3 or more so I'll adjust that after the memtest gets through one full pass.
> I definitely have more reading to do about this.


Based on what you said about voltage and and speed it sounds like you have CnQ turned on. I don't use it but I believe it throttles down voltage as well. Not sure it would explain the crashing though. Default voltage should be 1.35v or so though if you want to manually set it.


----------



## amd-m2n

Alright I'm starting to think I have a dud CPU.

Finally got into Windows and tried running prime95.

Voltage set at 1.375 which is really 1.42 according to BIOS and CPU-Z.

First thread keeps happily running while threads 2-4 fail on the first test.

Not looking good.









Oh yea and that is with CPU running at 800Mhz...
200Mhz bus multiplier 4.

Edit:
Alright so I pulled cooler off, pulled CPU, reinstalled everything.
Went into BIOS and set voltage 1.375 (1.42).
Also I dropped memory clock to 667 instead of 800.
Now I'm 10 minutes into prime95 no errors on any cores.
This is with multiplier at 10 = 2Ghz.
Not tested 17 yet.
Before all cores would fail first test within 2-3 minutes.

Call me confused why does dropping ram clock matter?
It is 800Mhz ram so should work.
Memtest86 no errors on my original 800 setting.


----------



## amd-m2n

So...I've been fooling around with prime95 and changing some numbers.

Using hwmonitor to get my temps.

CPU max is around 45-46 C, idle 36-38 C.

I have some values I have no clue what they are on the motherboard.
THRM 40 C max
TMPIN0 55 C max
TMPIN1 42 C max
TMPIN2 121 C max

The last one scared the crap out of me so I killed prime and dropped the multiplier back down to 4.
No idea what that is but it was way too hot.

Seems stable around 3.8-3.9Ghz, more than that and I get errors.

A bit scared to increase speed again with that last number being so hot.

Still stuck with memory 667.
Tried more voltage to ram but that was no help so I guess I'll live with it.
Trying to up FSB to see how far I can go with that.

Not doing anymore testing though until someone tells me what that super hot reading is.


----------



## choyrack

Hi everybody!
I have m2n-e sli deluxe mobo with 3800+ @ 2,6 ghz for some time now and I'm planing to buy a new cpu. I would like the best pick for my mobo and made some research about 965 and 945 chips. The 945 is officialy supported by Asus. As for 965... I asked Asus support and they told me that 125 W CPU's don't work with m2n-e sli dlx and showed me the cpu support list. As far as I can read here and on some other forums/sites it isn't entirely true? I suppose they are just cautious and didn't test everything or don't want trouble with angry users?








I know I have to update my bios, and probably turn off the QnQ. I also read about the usb keyboard problem on newer bioses.

Can you guys confirm this for me? In other case I would probably get 945 which is safer pick regarding the Asus compatibility CPU list on this mobos.

Chris

P.S. And thanks amd-m2n for your private anwser!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdhomecd*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I have m2n32 sli delux wifi, adata vitesta 4-4-4-12 2x2gb,athlon x2 3800+,Nvidia Quadro 3400 bios 5002 and a problem.
> It does no boot,I have a black screen.
> It does boot when I clear CMOS ,I can go in BIOS but after that (when I restart) don't boot anymore.
> If I start xp I get a green screen.If Istart win98 I get a screen with "insufficient memory to load...)
> I try different bios (2205,2208,2209) but no change.
> Can I get any help? Thanks


So it will post to bios but not windows?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-m2n*
> 
> So...I've been fooling around with prime95 and changing some numbers.
> 
> Using hwmonitor to get my temps.
> 
> CPU max is around 45-46 C, idle 36-38 C.
> 
> I have some values I have no clue what they are on the motherboard.
> THRM 40 C max
> TMPIN0 55 C max
> TMPIN1 42 C max
> TMPIN2 121 C max
> 
> The last one scared the crap out of me so I killed prime and dropped the multiplier back down to 4.
> No idea what that is but it was way too hot.
> 
> Seems stable around 3.8-3.9Ghz, more than that and I get errors.
> 
> A bit scared to increase speed again with that last number being so hot.
> 
> Still stuck with memory 667.
> Tried more voltage to ram but that was no help so I guess I'll live with it.
> Trying to up FSB to see how far I can go with that.
> 
> Not doing anymore testing though until someone tells me what that super hot reading is.


Ignore the thrm and tmpin2 they are non functioning sensors.
tmpin0 = motherboard
tmpin1 = cpu(not cores)

Are you using NVtools or PMT for the work around?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choyrack*
> 
> Hi everybody!
> I have m2n-e sli deluxe mobo with 3800+ @ 2,6 ghz for some time now and I'm planing to buy a new cpu. I would like the best pick for my mobo and made some research about 965 and 945 chips. The 945 is officialy supported by Asus. As for 965... I asked Asus support and they told me that 125 W CPU's don't work with m2n-e sli dlx and showed me the cpu support list. As far as I can read here and on some other forums/sites it isn't entirely true? I suppose they are just cautious and didn't test everything or don't want trouble with angry users?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have to update my bios, and probably turn off the QnQ. I also read about the usb keyboard problem on newer bioses.
> 
> Can you guys confirm this for me? In other case I would probably get 945 which is safer pick regarding the Asus compatibility CPU list on this mobos.
> 
> Chris
> 
> P.S. And thanks amd-m2n for your private anwser!


the M2N-e sli did not get a bios update to run AM3 cpus,sorry to say you are better off updating the motherboard.

Gyro


----------



## choyrack

thanks for the reply.
Of course I misspelled M2N-Sli Deluxe (not M2N-E sli - there's no such mobo







)
Quote:


> the M2N-e sli did not get a bios update to run AM3 cpus,sorry to say you are better off updating the motherboard.
> 
> Gyro


Are you saying that it doesn't support any of the X2 Phenom CPU's or just this newer 965? I'm positive, that 945 runs on my motherboard. I just wonder if 965 does? They are both Socket AM3 based. There is 5001 beta bios update and this list confirms this http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM2/M2NSLI_Deluxe/#CPUS


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choyrack*
> 
> thanks for the reply.
> Of course I misspelled M2N-Sli Deluxe (not M2N-E sli - there's no such mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> the M2N-e sli did not get a bios update to run AM3 cpus,sorry to say you are better off updating the motherboard.
> 
> Gyro
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that it doesn't support any of the X2 Phenom CPU's or just this newer 965? I'm positive, that 945 runs on my motherboard. I just wonder if 965 does? They are both Socket AM3 based. There is 5001 beta bios update and this list confirms this http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM2/M2NSLI_Deluxe/#CPUS
Click to expand...

I was saying the M2N -e sli (is a M2N model actually,Nforce 500 chipset) does not support the AM3 cpus.









Now, the M2N sli dlx does support the AM3 cpus(with bios 5001)officially up to x4 945 or any Athlon II. With the work around it will run x4 955 -980.









Gyro


----------



## choyrack

oh, that's reasuring. Thank you, and sorry for my earlier mistake. I suppose it was somewhere in this huge thread, how to workaround and run 965 cpu on this mobo? I'd much appreciate pointing me there or summarizing the procedure here. This would be a huge hint. I mean of course some bios or voltage detail matters. How to flash a bios or mount the cpu, this I know.


----------



## amd-m2n

First page of thread has links to the info.

Basically update BIOS first, install new CPU.
It will always boot with multiplier 4 so you use software to bump this up to correct value or more if your overclocking.
There are some quirks to it mentioned on first page but overall seems worth it.


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Would appreciate some help if possible please.

I posted a while back that I was having freezing issues. Basically, my PC would freeze randomly on start-up, sometimes in the boot-phase and sometimes once Windows has loaded. It would even freeze in safe mode and in the bios page. Somcetimes it won't even get to the boot phase. If I boot 3 or 4 times it will load and then not freeze at all while the PC is on. For example I was playing Alan Wake last night with no issues at all. If I shut down or put it into sleep and re-start it will freeze.

CPU is fine. Tested with Prime95.
RAM is fine. Tested with memtest+ and I switched to old RAM and still got freezing issues.
Bought new HDD. Still got freezing issues.
Bought new GPU. Still got freezing issues.

All temps in the mb seem fine to me after running a monitor program (can't remember which one at the moment).

Is this a PSU issue?

Everything running on stock speeds.

Not sure where to go now.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-m2n*
> 
> So...I've been fooling around with prime95 and changing some numbers.
> Using hwmonitor to get my temps.
> CPU max is around 45-46 C, idle 36-38 C.
> I have some values I have no clue what they are on the motherboard.
> THRM 40 C max
> TMPIN0 55 C max
> TMPIN1 42 C max
> TMPIN2 121 C max
> The last one scared the crap out of me so I killed prime and dropped the multiplier back down to 4.
> No idea what that is but it was way too hot.
> Seems stable around 3.8-3.9Ghz, more than that and I get errors.
> A bit scared to increase speed again with that last number being so hot.
> Still stuck with memory 667.
> Tried more voltage to ram but that was no help so I guess I'll live with it.
> Trying to up FSB to see how far I can go with that.
> Not doing anymore testing though until someone tells me what that super hot reading is.


Sounds like your not using the software workaround that allows for these chips to function properly. Either use Phenom Msr Tweaker (PMT) or Nvidia System tools to increase voltage and clock from windows. It seems that the 125w chips are all downclocked and downvolted on these motherboards by default.

Increase Bus speed to adjust ram back to 800mhz, this also will overclock your NB a bit which actually makes a big difference on these chips, I'm currently limited to roughly 3.6ghz on my M2N sli dlx (not 32) and I'm getting some success in increasing bus speed and dropping multipliers. Testing 257x14 ATM with a 2056mhz NB speed


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballyhoogames*
> 
> Would appreciate some help if possible please.
> I posted a while back that I was having freezing issues. Basically, my PC would freeze randomly on start-up, sometimes in the boot-phase and sometimes once Windows has loaded. It would even freeze in safe mode and in the bios page. Somcetimes it won't even get to the boot phase. If I boot 3 or 4 times it will load and then not freeze at all while the PC is on. For example I was playing Alan Wake last night with no issues at all. If I shut down or put it into sleep and re-start it will freeze.
> CPU is fine. Tested with Prime95.
> RAM is fine. Tested with memtest+ and I switched to old RAM and still got freezing issues.
> Bought new HDD. Still got freezing issues.
> Bought new GPU. Still got freezing issues.
> All temps in the mb seem fine to me after running a monitor program (can't remember which one at the moment).
> Is this a PSU issue?
> Everything running on stock speeds.
> Not sure where to go now.


Could be psu. Though interesting that you pass Prime, and game @ load fine. Motherboard may be getting finicky from age? The 940 chip shouldn't cause the same issues that the 955+ do. When you got your new HDD did you do a fresh install? The only two remaining components that you havnt changed or tested are PSU and Mobo, so it would be safe to say that it involves one of those two thing.

Your cables are all securely connected? A bad sata cable or PSU cable causes odd issues, maybe change those out.

What PSU is it? Corsair tx650? Certainly a brand that has garnered a reputation as producing quality units, but it could still fail. Test it with a different unit.

No change? I'd say it must be motherboard related then. Which is what I'm thinking it sounds like, yay intuition. Check your settings. What are your HDD settings? Reset BIOS settings completely? Maybe update BIOS?


----------



## amd-m2n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Sounds like your not using the software workaround that allows for these chips to function properly. Either use Phenom Msr Tweaker (PMT) or Nvidia System tools to increase voltage and clock from windows. It seems that the 125w chips are all downclocked and downvolted on these motherboards by default.
> Increase Bus speed to adjust ram back to 800mhz, this also will overclock your NB a bit which actually makes a big difference on these chips, I'm currently limited to roughly 3.6ghz on my M2N sli dlx (not 32) and I'm getting some success in increasing bus speed and dropping multipliers. Testing 257x14 ATM with a 2056mhz NB speed


I am using msr tweaker.

Even with cpu underclocked if I raise bus speed at all to speed up the ram I get failures in prime.

I can leave ram at 667 200 bus and up multiplier to 18 no errors 12+ hours in prime.

My guess is that the problem is my two different sets of ram.
1 + 1 and 2 + 2.
I could take one set out and maybe get 800 but I want all my ram.

This 965 is so much faster than my old 6400+ that I doubt I'll notice the 667 vs 800.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-m2n*
> 
> I am using msr tweaker.
> Even with cpu underclocked if I raise bus speed at all to speed up the ram I get failures in prime.
> I can leave ram at 667 200 bus and up multiplier to 18 no errors 12+ hours in prime.
> My guess is that the problem is my two different sets of ram.
> 1 + 1 and 2 + 2.
> I could take one set out and maybe get 800 but I want all my ram.
> This 965 is so much faster than my old 6400+ that I doubt I'll notice the 667 vs 800.


Was your mixed ram stable @ those same settings with your previous chip?

I also have mixed ram. Running mine as my screen shot shows above @ 2.0v with patriot and corsair ram @ 856 5-5-5-19 2t
Whats your HT multiplier set @?


----------



## Ballyhoogames

@ LuckySe7ens:

Many thanks for that helpful post.

I may have discovered something and will keep you posted. Yesterday I was being prompted to update a driver for ATK0110 which upon investigation did not need updating. I did a bit of on-line searching and discovered this has something to do with power management and that it was safe to delete. I have therefore uninstalled it and since then I've had no freezing issues. Can't believe it was that easy but will let you all know after a few more days of use.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballyhoogames*
> 
> @ LuckySe7ens:
> Many thanks for that helpful post.
> I may have discovered something and will keep you posted. Yesterday I was being prompted to update a driver for ATK0110 which upon investigation did not need updating. I did a bit of on-line searching and discovered this has something to do with power management and that it was safe to delete. I have therefore uninstalled it and since then I've had no freezing issues. Can't believe it was that easy but will let you all know after a few more days of use.


Intriguing.

If you are using Windows power management as well as BIOS level power management or third party software based power management simultaneously then that could be potential for errors, and issues. Happy to hear that you found it!









So it sounds as if that is a motherboard driver of some sort?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/atk0110-acpi-utlility-driver.html#.UIay9Yb2a5w*
> The ATK0110 ACPI Utility driver package is part of a system tool installed on Asus computers. Included with Asus computers is AIBooster - a program designed to help speed up Asus systems. Many users are unaware of this program on their computer and most times it is not until Windows is reinstalled that you start getting the ATK0110 ACPI missing driver message. Its rather cryptic description doesn't reveal that it is actually part of the AIBooster program. You may or may not want AIBooster on your system, but sometimes it can be hard to shake the driver warning message. This download package will install both AIBooster and its ATK0110 ACPI Utility driver (version 2.03.14). This should remove the error message and allow you properly run AIBooster should you choose to do so.
> 
> In case you are wondering: AIBooster is an overclocking tool designed to run winthin Windows. The missing driver message may suddenly appear on a computer that never had the issue before: this is generally a result of a new installation of Windows (such as upgrading from Windows XP to Vista). Asus generally include AIBooster and the ATK0110 ACPI Utility driver as part of their recovery disk sold with the computer, so the missing driver error message will appear when you use a normal Windows installation disk (and not the Asus recovery disk). The other common cause is that AIBooster was removed at some point but the system still identifying some remnant part of the program and wants the driver.


Ah I see, its AI booster. You were not remiss in removing that. There are much better alternatives if your interested in such a thing.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Im running 260x14 now at same voltages and ht and ram multis. This puts me at 3.64ghz. A little ram oc and moaR nb which is my goal..anybody running more bus speed on the non 32 version?

bah lost a core 1 hour in... which makes me think vrms. Damn.


----------



## amd-m2n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Was your mixed ram stable @ those same settings with your previous chip?
> I also have mixed ram. Running mine as my screen shot shows above @ 2.0v with patriot and corsair ram @ 856 5-5-5-19 2t
> Whats your HT multiplier set @?


The 2x2 4GB set is new since I moving to Win7 from XP.

I can set ram to 800 and run memtest86 all day no errors.

But when I'm running prime anything above the 667 creates errors.

Not really sure if that is the memory there or the cpu or what.

All I know is my current setup IS stable, and I might attempt to OC in the future.
For now I'm going to be quite happy with a new cpu 2-3x faster than my old one if the old benchmarks I've seen are correct.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Im running 260x14 now at same voltages and ht and ram multis. This puts me at 3.64ghz. A little ram oc and moaR nb which is my goal..anybody running more bus speed on the non 32 version?
> bah lost a core 1 hour in... which makes me think vrms. Damn.


My board hates bus OC's. It was the core reason I experienced occasional crashes back in the days when I would run 220x so kudos to you if you can get it stable. Let me know the final results if you get 12/24 hour prime95 stable, etc.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> My board hates bus OC's. It was the core reason I experienced occasional crashes back in the days when I would run 220x so kudos to you if you can get it stable. Let me know the final results if you get 12/24 hour prime95 stable, etc.


My board seems to like the bus OC's, I just cant get over 3.6ghz on it, and darnit I want slightly more!







My board temps seem reasonable, and my CPU temps are within an acceptable range, (well I am flirting with 55* C coretemp maybe thats my problem) but the board just wont do it. I'm going to trash the stock thermal pads on the VRMs and throw on some MX2 and see if for some reason that would help.

Im ~12hr prime blend stable @ 257x14 and 240x15

Not so much with 260x14 and 3:5 ram divider

Dropped ram multi again and lowered my bus to 259 to see if that passes, though I'm pretty happy with 257 x 14 I'd like to see if i can nudge anymore out of it.

Still just playing with it really.

Ugh 4 hours in i lose a worker


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-m2n*
> 
> The 2x2 4GB set is new since I moving to Win7 from XP.
> I can set ram to 800 and run memtest86 all day no errors.
> But when I'm running prime anything above the 667 creates errors.
> Not really sure if that is the memory there or the cpu or what.
> All I know is my current setup IS stable, and I might attempt to OC in the future.
> For now I'm going to be quite happy with a new cpu 2-3x faster than my old one if the old benchmarks I've seen are correct.


When you increase BUS speed are you lowering the HT multi?

Alternatively you might try tightening your timings a notch since your running your memory @ 667


----------



## amd-m2n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> When you increase BUS speed are you lowering the HT multi?
> Alternatively you might try tightening your timings a notch since your running your memory @ 667


Yes lowering the ht multi I was following that guide on here isolating parts.
Like I said I'll probably fool with it more in few weeks.
Going to try to get voltage lower I'm still a bit high for 3.6 Ghz I think.
1.41 actual don't remember what BIOS setting is.
Only have weekends to play and ran out of weekend.








I can run 3.8 and 3.9 but 2+ hours in windows will lock up with prime running.

Is it normal for CPU temp (not cores) to be 10+ higher than core temp?
Cores stay around 45 max but CPU temp gets up 50-55 under 100% load.
Not really sure which temp they mean when stating max temp on these.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-m2n*
> 
> Yes lowering the ht multi I was following that guide on here isolating parts.
> Like I said I'll probably fool with it more in few weeks.
> Going to try to get voltage lower I'm still a bit high for 3.6 Ghz I think.
> 1.41 actual don't remember what BIOS setting is.
> Only have weekends to play and ran out of weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can run 3.8 and 3.9 but 2+ hours in windows will lock up with prime running.
> Is it normal for CPU temp (not cores) to be 10+ higher than core temp?
> Cores stay around 45 max but CPU temp gets up 50-55 under 100% load.
> Not really sure which temp they mean when stating max temp on these.


Well my BIOS setting is 1.5v and you can see what Im getting in windows.

Also regarding the weekends to play part I don't even have that lol so i can surely relate. I'm posting from work atm, and I rarely have a few minutes to adjust settings slightly before I leave for work or school and let prime 95 do its thing. Most of my posts are via mobile
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=361643*
> AMD Temp Information and Guide
> 
> We've had a few great threads recently where members contacted AMD and asked what temps they should be looking at, what the max temp was on, and what programs should be used and why. But this information is still scattered and not well defined in one place. It also doesn't quite explain when you should be looking at certain temps. Well I've made it my mission to insure that people are reading the right temps and have been trying my best to give all the information each time I respond without sounding like a broken record. So I decided to write this information thread and little guide to help you out there.
> 
> What is "Core Temp" ?
> 
> "Core Temp" is what AMD refers to as "TCTL" and is a non-physical temperature on an arbitrary scale measured in degrees. It does not represent an actual physical temperature like die or case temperature.
> 
> What is "CPU Temp" ?
> 
> "CPU Temp" is read by a sensor in the socket of the motherboard.
> It is a physical temperature and therefore will be effected by ambient temps inside the case.
> 
> Why should I use "Core Temp" and when?
> 
> AMD designed this equation to accurately read peak (45C+) and load temps. It has an equational offset to determine said temps which equalizes at 45C. Since it's designed for peak temps and is a non-physical temperature it cannot read idle temps or account for ambient temps correctly.
> 
> So what is "CPU Temp" good for then?
> 
> At peak temps this value is typically 7-10C higher (depending on motherboard) than the actual temp due to it being a physical sensor. At idle it's a little more accurate, but still not dead on, and besides idle temps do not matter near as much as load temps do.
> 
> AMD says my chip has a [INSERT SPEC] Celsius limit, what value is this referring to? This limit seems kind of low, why?
> 
> This is referring to "Core Temp" of course.
> 
> So for example Phenom IIs have a recommended 62C "Core Temp" limit while not exceeding 60C for extended periods.
> 
> It has long been argued that the recommended limit is merely a larger safety net. There is a thermal shutdown in the chip at 90C and the silicone is rated for 97C+, so it seems plausable that we could indeed go higher, but this guide (and most in general) will simply *nod* and point you to the recommended limit for your chip.
> 
> What programs read "Core Temp" ?
> 
> AMD recommends the Core Temp program and AMD Overdrive for this reason.
> 
> The core section of HWMonitor also reads this value, but be careful as it also shows CPU Temp.
> 
> Where are you getting this information?
> 
> Aside from the great information threads below, I am a Mechanical & Computer Design Engineer who has several colleagues that either currently work in AMD's engineering department or used to.
> 
> Source: OCN Thread #931241
> - Information from Alex Cromwell, Senior Technology Director, AMD
> 
> Source: OCN Thread #1095360
> - Information from AMD Global Customer Care


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> My board seems to like the bus OC's, I just cant get over 3.6ghz on it, and darnit I want slightly more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My board temps seem reasonable, and my CPU temps are within an acceptable range, (well I am flirting with 55* C coretemp maybe thats my problem) but the board just wont do it. I'm going to trash the stock thermal pads on the VRMs and throw on some MX2 and see if for some reason that would help.
> Im ~12hr prime blend stable @ 257x14 and 240x15
> Not so much with 260x14 and 3:5 ram divider
> Dropped ram multi again and lowered my bus to 259 to see if that passes, though I'm pretty happy with 257 x 14 I'd like to see if i can nudge anymore out of it.
> Still just playing with it really.
> Ugh 4 hours in i lose a worker


well 258x14 is 12 hour stable in prime on blend. But it gets a rounding error at 15 hours...


----------



## N2Gaming




----------



## choyrack

thanks for the hints.
I was away for a few days. I will read more.
Good luck to you!


----------



## amd-m2n

Just curious are you all running a full 12 hour prime run every time you tweak something?

Weekend fooling around has begun!

18 x 200 I know is 12 hour stable.

Also just for giggles I swapped around the ram sticks.
Now I can actually raise the bus speed without getting errors in prime.








Not sure if it is that or if maybe a stick wasn't seated right but memtest never gave errors.

So running 220 x 16.5 now to test if I can get my memory speed back to where it should be.

Edit: Now 230 x 15.5 after an hour stable on last setting, dropped HT to 4x.
Edit Edit: Now 240 x 15, looks like memory is now stable at stock speeds.

CPU voltage still at 1.375 in bios.

Also a question, using this M2N Tweaker thing from earlier in the thread.
The voltage does not seem to be adjustable from windows, this normal?
Not a big deal but was fooling with the setting and watching cpu-z and hwmonitor and not seeing change.

Currently running on x64 Windows 8, can't get NVidia system monitor to run properly it keeps crashing, worked fine in 32 bit XP so I assume just a Win8 issue.


----------



## mtbiker033

wow this thread is one of the longest running mb threads, got to be

I actually have a M2N SLI with a 720BE and 4gb of Crucial 400mb DDR2 sitting in a box....


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-m2n*
> 
> Just curious are you all running a full 12 hour prime run every time you tweak something?
> Weekend fooling around has begun!
> 18 x 200 I know is 12 hour stable.
> Also just for giggles I swapped around the ram sticks.
> Now I can actually raise the bus speed without getting errors in prime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it is that or if maybe a stick wasn't seated right but memtest never gave errors.
> So running 220 x 16.5 now to test if I can get my memory speed back to where it should be.
> Edit: Now 230 x 15.5 after an hour stable on last setting, dropped HT to 4x.
> Edit Edit: Now 240 x 15, looks like memory is now stable at stock speeds.
> CPU voltage still at 1.375 in bios.
> Also a question, using this M2N Tweaker thing from earlier in the thread.
> The voltage does not seem to be adjustable from windows, this normal?
> Not a big deal but was fooling with the setting and watching cpu-z and hwmonitor and not seeing change.
> Currently running on x64 Windows 8, can't get NVidia system monitor to run properly it keeps crashing, worked fine in 32 bit XP so I assume just a Win8 issue.


I'd be interested to see you run some benchmarks comparing a bus oc vs a multi only. I'm out of town atm but it looks like 257x14 is the best I can do past 12 hours in prime. I'm either hitting a cooling limitation regarding the vrms or CPU or maxing out my vrms capacity. No nb control sucks.

Also I run prime for awhile when tweak things because I set it up before I run out the door to work or something. But usually ill run it 15 mins to get a rough idea first.


----------



## amd-m2n

Benchmarks probably a good idea..
Any suggestions on what to use?

Overnight I set bus to 250, HT still 4x = 1000, puts the ram at 417.
Passed 3 rounds of memtest.

Probably going to crash now on prime.









From testing it appears my CPU maxes out around 3820 ish, beyond that I have to push voltage high and I still get failures in prime after a while.

So I'll probably run 250 x 15 = 3750 for 12 hours to check stability.
Then I'll benchmark that vs the 200 x 18.

The higher ram speed will probably be more benefit than the extra 60 Mhz on CPU I'm guessing.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-m2n*
> 
> Benchmarks probably a good idea..
> Any suggestions on what to use?
> Overnight I set bus to 250, HT still 4x = 1000, puts the ram at 417.
> Passed 3 rounds of memtest.
> Probably going to crash now on prime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From testing it appears my CPU maxes out around 3820 ish, beyond that I have to push voltage high and I still get failures in prime after a while.
> So I'll probably run 250 x 15 = 3750 for 12 hours to check stability.
> Then I'll benchmark that vs the 200 x 18.
> The higher ram speed will probably be more benefit than the extra 60 Mhz on CPU I'm guessing.


Benchmark suggestions? 3dmark vantage is what I've used (gpus dont support dx11)

Dont forget that your NB increases in speed with bus speed as well.







And this typically improves performance on these chips nicely.


----------



## amd-m2n

Bluescreened at 7 hours into prime but had windows services dying and restarting themselves for couple hours prior to that.

So I dropped bus down to 245, and prime didn't go 10 minutes without error.

Now back to 240 x 15.5 for 3720 Mhz, HT is at 1200, 5 hours into prime without errors.
I don't expect it to keep working at 1200 but so far the two motherboard temps are 42 and 36 max.

Might try higher multi later right now I want to get bus stable.


----------



## windmolinos

Hi guys

I'm new here and I need a little help from you masters...

Do you know if it's possible to add this cpu:

Procesador CPU AMD AM3 Phenom II X4 965

to my motherboard M2N-SLI (without deluxe!!!)?

It's not in the supported list of cpus in the official page of asus but as you know my motherboard it's compatible with AM2+ socket so...

Thanks a lot !!!!!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-m2n*
> 
> Bluescreened at 7 hours into prime but had windows services dying and restarting themselves for couple hours prior to that.
> 
> So I dropped bus down to 245, and prime didn't go 10 minutes without error.
> 
> Now back to 240 x 15.5 for 3720 Mhz, HT is at 1200, 5 hours into prime without errors.
> I don't expect it to keep working at 1200 but so far the two motherboard temps are 42 and 36 max.
> 
> Might try higher multi later right now I want to get bus stable.


Try bumping the cpu to nb ht voltage to 1.25v.

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windmolinos*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I'm new here and I need a little help from you masters...
> 
> Do you know if it's possible to add this cpu:
> 
> Procesador CPU AMD AM3 Phenom II X4 965
> 
> to my motherboard M2N-SLI (without deluxe!!!)?
> 
> It's not in the supported list of cpus in the official page of asus but as you know my motherboard it's compatible with AM2+ socket so...
> 
> Thanks a lot !!!!!


It will work on your MB,BUT, I would not recommend using any cpu over 95w on that board.

X4 945 or less or any Athlon II will work ok.(update bios to 5001)

Gyro


----------



## FunGt

Hi guys, I'm experiencing into a big problem lately...
Sometimes my pc freeze in a strange way: I can move cursor, the pc seems ok, but when I try to run something (anything) it just doesn't run! As you never clicked on the program.... sometimes it just freeze completly and I've to restart manually...

After restarted sometimes this blue screen appears before windows starts...


I remember you my config: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2560550

I'm using the M2N Tweaker posted some pages ago (I had this problem also before that tool as i remember).

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## windmolinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunGt*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm experiencing into a big problem lately...
> Sometimes my pc freeze in a strange way: I can move cursor, the pc seems ok, but when I try to run something (anything) it just doesn't run! As you never clicked on the program.... sometimes it just freeze completly and I've to restart manually...
> After restarted sometimes this blue screen appears before windows starts...
> 
> I remember you my config: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2560550
> I'm using the M2N Tweaker posted some pages ago (I had this problem also before that tool as i remember).
> Any help is appreciated.


Hi.
I asked about using this CPU with the M2N-SLI and people here don't recommend it because of the W.
Maybe this is the problem


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunGt*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm experiencing into a big problem lately...
> Sometimes my pc freeze in a strange way: I can move cursor, the pc seems ok, but when I try to run something (anything) it just doesn't run! As you never clicked on the program.... sometimes it just freeze completly and I've to restart manually...
> 
> After restarted sometimes this blue screen appears before windows starts...
> 
> 
> I remember you my config: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2560550
> 
> I'm using the M2N Tweaker posted some pages ago (I had this problem also before that tool as i remember).
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


Someone had that problem a while ago,If i remember, it had something to do with ATK0110 driver,or an old amd driver causing conflicts with power management.
Scan to see if you have it installed.
If you do try uninstalling it,if you don't try installing it.
Do you have pc probe installed?If so uninstall it.

Gyro


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> It will work on your MB,BUT, I would not recommend using any cpu over 95w on that board.
> X4 945 or less or any Athlon II will work ok.(update bios to 5001)
> Gyro


I'm running a b97 which is a business class 95w s c3 955 with a locked multi with that board. Update BIOS restarted a few times AMD it ran perfect. I'm now running
257x14 @ ~1.35v in Windows after vdroop.1.485v in BIOS IIRC

I had trouble with mb temps being high but I put am 80mm fan on it and its way better.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-m2n*
> 
> Bluescreened at 7 hours into prime but had windows services dying and restarting themselves for couple hours prior to that.
> So I dropped bus down to 245, and prime didn't go 10 minutes without error.
> Now back to 240 x 15.5 for 3720 Mhz, HT is at 1200, 5 hours into prime without errors.
> I don't expect it to keep working at 1200 but so far the two motherboard temps are 42 and 36 max.
> Might try higher multi later right now I want to get bus stable.


That ht speed seems high. I try and keep mine closer to 1000 you should be able to push that chip further if coolingpermits


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Wow it's been a while since I have posted on this thread. I have been hard at work re-building my system with my M2N32 which I have had over 5.5 years and still going strong and over 2 years since I installed my 970 Black edition.

I decided to put my system under water over a month ago and I am just loving the results. I can run at 4GHz 24/7 without having to worry about temps. My 970 is not one of those golden chips that can run 4GHz at very low 1.4-1.45 range but mine needs around 1.55v to be stable.

Here's a couple of pics of my rig.... more can be found in my work log in my sig


----------



## DrSwizz

@Agent_kenshin:

Very nice!


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windmolinos*
> 
> Hi.
> I asked about using this CPU with the M2N-SLI and people here don't recommend it because of the W.
> Maybe this is the problem


He has the Deluxe version, which supports 125W CPU's. There are not any 965's that have a 95W TDP. They are all 125W that I am aware of. The M2N-SLI(your board) states it only supports up to 95W CPU's. However, like Gyro said it COULD take it but that doesn't mean it will work as intended.

@Agent - Damn nice looking rig. I am really pleased with how shiny the sinks are on the motherboard still.


----------



## windmolinos

So after reading almost all this thread, my conclussion is that the best CPU for the MB M2N-SLI no deluxe is:

AMD Phenom II X4 945

Am I right?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windmolinos*
> 
> So after reading almost all this thread, my conclussion is that the best CPU for the MB M2N-SLI no deluxe is:
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 945
> 
> Am I right?


That or an x4 830.
both available on ebay.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## windmolinos

And how about this one?

AMD PHENOM B97 X4

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Phenom%20II%20X4%20B97%20-%20HDXB97WFK4DGM.html

Has 3200 MHz and 95W!!


----------



## amd-m2n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> That ht speed seems high. I try and keep mine closer to 1000 you should be able to push that chip further if coolingpermits


Yea I'm going back to isolate things again.

HT under 1000 I was running good for 9 hours.
I was even doing some gaming while prime was running in the background.
15 minutes after I got done playing game 2 cores died in prime.









More fooling around next weekend...


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windmolinos*
> 
> And how about this one?
> AMD PHENOM B97 X4
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Phenom%20II%20X4%20B97%20-%20HDXB97WFK4DGM.html
> Has 3200 MHz and 95W!!


Perfect! I have one in my m2n sli dlx


----------



## windmolinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Perfect! I have one in my m2n sli dlx


But I have the normal version, without deluxe...


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windmolinos*
> 
> But I have the normal version, without deluxe...


just saying that those chips work with these boards as well. its a 95w chip so it should be fine at stock on your board. might even clock it a bit higher with vrm cooling and leaving it at stock volts.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> @Agent - Damn nice looking rig. I am really pleased with how shiny the sinks are on the motherboard still.


Thanks, I spent some time cleaning up the the board after spending most of it's life in my old dusty Antec 900 case. I never noticed this even though i have taken the board out of the case many times over the years; both chipset sinks still had the protective plastic covering them so I took those off and it looks brand spanking new.

I decided to throw that fan on the heat pipe after i noticed that the sinks were getting too hot to touch and the motherboard temp was going over 43c at times.


----------



## amd-m2n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Try bumping the cpu to nb ht voltage to 1.25v.
> Gyro


So what does the NB do?

Does the memory interface through that?

Still having problems if I go over 200 fsb and trying to isolate if this is memory issue so I can RMA it or if it is board issue.

Going to run LONG memtest with 200 fsb and see what that gets me.
I was getting errors (finally) in memtest after 4 passes when I was over 200.
Not sure if that is the ram itself or if the board is having issues.


----------



## Gyro

The voltage I suggested is the NB HT volts,not the actual NB volts.
Raising it can help when running high reference clocks.(cpu freq)

Are you dropping the cpu multi when raising the ref clock?
When trying for higher ref clock you should keep cpu at or below stock clock.A cpu multi of 13 or 13.5 at most once you reach 240-250 or higher.
Have you tried removing the 1x1gb ram sticks and just run the 2x2gb sticks?

To change cpu volts in PMT/Windows use the NB vid.(AM2 boards only)

Gyro


----------



## amd-m2n

Well my 1*1 set has always happily run 800 MHz.
Now can't get over 667.
I thought I needed to set ram to 667 in BIOS but looking at the m2n32 with 965 on first page of thread it looks like everyone keeping BIOS set to 800.

I'd hate to lose ram getting this to work but I'll probably test each set at 800 like others seem to use.

Actually kinda hoping just faulty ram so I can still rma it.

Does 7 64 run well with 4gb?
Do lot of gaming.
I know my XP pro that I'm running now uses around 1.2 gb right after boot.

EDIT:

OK I'm an idiot, old ram runs on 2.1, new ram runs on 1.8.
Could be why it was failing at 800, currently testing only the new 2*2 sticks.
I think corsair covers the ram up to 2.1 even on the new so if this passes tests I might try that and put old back in.

Update
New 2*2 sticks kept giving me errors on several settings now.
Testing with my old ram to rule out motherboard issue.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-m2n*
> 
> Well my 1*1 set has always happily run 800 MHz.
> Now can't get over 667.
> I thought I needed to set ram to 667 in BIOS but looking at the m2n32 with 965 on first page of thread it looks like everyone keeping BIOS set to 800.
> I'd hate to lose ram getting this to work but I'll probably test each set at 800 like others seem to use.
> Actually kinda hoping just faulty ram so I can still rma it.
> Does 7 64 run well with 4gb?
> Do lot of gaming.
> I know my XP pro that I'm running now uses around 1.2 gb right after boot.
> EDIT:
> OK I'm an idiot, old ram runs on 2.1, new ram runs on 1.8.
> Could be why it was failing at 800, currently testing only the new 2*2 sticks.
> I think corsair covers the ram up to 2.1 even on the new so if this passes tests I might try that and put old back in.
> Update
> New 2*2 sticks kept giving me errors on several settings now.
> Testing with my old ram to rule out motherboard issue.


I have been running win7 64 bit fine on 4gb for some time now. It games fine @ 1080p and multitasks fine.


----------



## amd-m2n

Old 1*1 pair working same as before.
800 MHz 4-4-4-12.

First time getting bad ram.

Might pick up a single 2gb stick to replace my 1*1 set after I get working 2*2.
That would keep voltages matched.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-m2n*
> 
> Old 1*1 pair working same as before.
> 800 MHz 4-4-4-12.
> 
> First time getting bad ram.
> 
> Might pick up a single 2gb stick to replace my 1*1 set after I get working 2*2.
> That would keep voltages matched.


If you are going to rma the 2x2gb sticks try to get another set of the same,for 8gb total.(check out the for sale section)
If you run an odd number of sticks(2x1gb +1x2gb) you will lose dual channel.

Win 7 64 is the way to go.

Gyro


----------



## amd-m2n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> If you are going to rma the 2x2gb sticks try to get another set of the same,for 8gb total.(check out the for sale section)
> If you run an odd number of sticks(2x1gb +1x2gb) you will lose dual channel.
> Win 7 64 is the way to go.
> Gyro


You sure? My old socket A board would dual channel the matched pairs and run single on the odd one.

I meant new 2*2 + single 2 all same spec.

Not sure how many more years I can squeeze out of this board.
Can take it all with me to next board except the ddr2.









I'll probably run only 2*2 if both pairs won't cooperate.


----------



## Gyro

Positive

2 or 4 sticks dual channel
1 or 3 sticks single channel

Gyro


----------



## Icaro Bilinski

how's the development of new bios to support 6 cores?


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icaro Bilinski*
> 
> how's the development of new bios to support 6 cores?


AMD never bothered releasing anything. Unless I'm misinformed, what you're thinking of was a side project of a few users on another forum to develop a custom BIOS to support Thuban. They ran into a lot of problems and I think got it to boot once but nothing ever came out of it. The topic stopped being updated and I never checked back. It's has been a while though so if anything changed then I'm sure someone would have heard about it by now.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icaro Bilinski*
> 
> how's the development of new bios to support 6 cores?


afaik nonexistent


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icaro Bilinski*
> 
> how's the development of new bios to support 6 cores?


I head about a project awhile back to create a modded BIOS for X6 support on our boards. The last I heard was that the system was able to start but the BIOS only picked it up as a dual core CPU.


----------



## Icaro Bilinski

And what better processor "currently" compatible with this board?


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icaro Bilinski*
> 
> And what better processor "currently" compatible with this board?


Which board do you have? The lesser M2N boards have limits on which CPU can put in. Generally the low end M2N's are restricted to 95w

Up to any Deneb based Phenom II works fine on our boards. Zosma (960T) and Thuban won't work. Officially up to the 945. The 955-980 black will work just fine but require a work around by using Phenom MSR Tweaker or Nvidia system tools which is explained on the first page.


----------



## windmolinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> Which board do you have? The lesser M2N boards have limits on which CPU can put in. Generally the low end M2N's are restricted to 95w
> Up to any Deneb based Phenom II works fine on our boards. Zosma (960T) and Thuban won't work. Officially up to the 945. The 955-980 black will work just fine but require a work around by using Phenom MSR Tweaker or Nvidia system tools which is explained on the first page.


Yes, the best option is the Phenom II X4 945
By the way, I0m going to change my current CPU (DualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+) for this one (Phenom II X4 945).
Do I have to change anything in the motherboard or in the configuration?

I have the M2N-SLI without deluxe.

thanks a lot


----------



## Agent_kenshin

You don't need the workaround for the 945. Update your BIOS with your current chip, do a complete reset of the BIOS, and put in your 945 and you are good to go


----------



## windmolinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> You don't need the workaround for the 945. Update your BIOS with your current chip, do a complete reset of the BIOS, and put in your 945 and you are good to go


thank you very much


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> You don't need the workaround for the 945. Update your BIOS with your current chip, do a complete reset of the BIOS, and put in your 945 and you are good to go


Just a note on this, you don't actually need to reset the BIOS(pulling battery out etc), but I suppose it is a fail safe of sorts. I helped a buddy install a 925 in his M2N-E the other night(over the phone) and just had him update the BIOS then pop the chip in. Everything worked fine without a hitch.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> Just a note on this, you don't actually need to reset the BIOS(pulling battery out etc), but I suppose it is a fail safe of sorts. I helped a buddy install a 925 in his M2N-E the other night(over the phone) and just had him update the BIOS then pop the chip in. Everything worked fine without a hitch.


You guys looking for 95w chips really should consider the locked multi business class chips. They are also plug and play and available up to 3.3ghz (b99) at 95w


----------



## Surprentis

Hey I'm looking to sell my m2n32 sli deluxe board with 8 gigs of ram ( OCZ Platinum 8gb 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 ) in it too if anyone is interested?

Thanks!

Joe

edit: also if it matters it was validated on this site, if you check the first post, to work with the quad core cpus.

edit of the edit: Ill post pics and stuff to validate this when i get home from work


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*
> 
> Hey I'm looking to sell my m2n32 sli deluxe board with 8 gigs of ram ( OCZ Platinum 8gb 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 ) in it too if anyone is interested?
> Thanks!
> Joe
> edit: also if it matters it was validated on this site, if you check the first post, to work with the quad core cpus.
> edit of the edit: Ill post pics and stuff to validate this when i get home from work


Do you really have OCZ Plats? I have 4GB and have wanted to get an identical pair but they are hard to come by... willing to part with them?

edit: Are they OCZ2P10662G?


----------



## Surprentis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> Do you really have OCZ Plats? I have 4GB and have wanted to get an identical pair but they are hard to come by... willing to part with them?
> edit: Are they OCZ2P10662G?


I have 4x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227298..i'd rather sell the entire mobo with all 4 sticks to be honest..im not looking for much you could make an offer


----------



## Valz

Hey guys i would appreciate it if someone could help me.
Ive got a m2n32 sli deluxe wifi and ive mounted the 980 3,7 on it. Video card is 6850ati sapphire and ive got 2x2gb ddr2 800hz.
I bought 2 more 2gb ddr2 800hz to make get up to 8gb.

The problem is that even though it boots normally and in the system it does recognize the 8gb, when i play games my fps go crazy down to 10-11 where it used to be 60+.

Any ideas what this could be?


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valz*
> 
> Hey guys i would appreciate it if someone could help me.
> Ive got a m2n32 sli deluxe wifi and ive mounted the 980 3,7 on it. Video card is 6850ati sapphire and ive got 2x2gb ddr2 800hz.
> I bought 2 more 2gb ddr2 800hz to make get up to 8gb.
> The problem is that even though it boots normally and in the system it does recognize the 8gb, when i play games my fps go crazy down to 10-11 where it used to be 60+.
> Any ideas what this could be?


Can you run prime 95 or occt or something similar?

Is this a problem with a particular game?

During your FPS drops what is maxing out? (100% usage) CPU GPU Ram?

Did this just start occurring with the new ram?

If so try memtest and Prime 95 blend


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Can anyone tell me what the TMPIN2 (Northbridge) temp normally is on this MB with the ASUS stock heat sink? I ran CPUID and was getting 112C under load so replaced the baked in thermal compound but still get 89 degrees under stress testing with Prime95. Other temps are fine.

Thanks.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballyhoogames*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the TMPIN2 (Northbridge) temp normally is on this MB with the ASUS stock heat sink? I ran CPUID and was getting 112C under load so replaced the baked in thermal compound but still get 89 degrees under stress testing with Prime95. Other temps are fine.
> Thanks.


Mine is in the 70's with new Tim and an 80mm fan directly on the heatsink

I was seeing ~120c+ beforehand.


----------



## Ballyhoogames

Thanks.

PC has been freezing on and off for a while now. Bought new GPU and Hard Drive but still had issues. Temps were fine but started using CPUID HW Monitor which unlike other programs shows the Northbridge temp which as I say above was very high. Since replacement of thermal paste PC has been running without any freezes for 24 hours.


----------



## TMan459

Hey guys! Owner of the M2N-SLI Deluxe since sometime in 2007. What a thread here! Can't believe this thread, obviously I made a good choice some time ago on this board!

Anyways, been playing around with this board for the last couple days since I ordered a Phenom II x4 945 95w C3 stepping CPU to replace the aging Phenom 9950 that was running in it for the last 3 1/2 years or so. This board has been passed to my mom and hasn't gotten any attention for around a year or so.

Got the 945 up to 3.6 GHz on 1.40 vCore at a 240 HTT. WOW! (IMO anyways). Could have gone even higher most likely but 3.6 seems just fine power/heat/performance wise. Running LinX gets the chip up to 48c which is fine as far as I know.

So I do have one single question. I yanked the heat pipe that covers the VRMs and Southbridge and replaced the stock TIM on the SB with some AS5 and blew an insane amount of dust off the thermal tape for the VRMs. Question is, think I'd notice a cooling improvement if I used AS5 on the VRMs (Maybe MX4 instead since it's non-conductive)? I figure a 95w TDP on the CPU isn't too hard on the VRMs considering it ran the Phenom 9950 @ 125w, but extra cooling is always worthwhile to me.

This motherboard has blown my mind. Hard to believe a board that's been in existence for around 6 years or so can have new life brought to it!

Thanks for this thread!


----------



## Gyro

I would not use TIM on the vrms,the space is too great for the TIM to be effective.
Just clean the old tape or replace it with new.
You can also put a small fan on the SB for additional cooling.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> I would not use TIM on the vrms,the space is too great for the TIM to be effective.
> Just clean the old tape or replace it with new.
> You can also put a small fan on the SB for additional cooling.
> Good luck
> Gyro


Oh good info, I considered putting TIM there. Guess I may consider a fan on the SB though.


----------



## Carmageddon

guys, been a long time!
Its amazing how well it still works - although in retrospect I think would have been cheaper to buy new mobo, as I don't shut it down so I wouldn't have to deal with this boot issue using PS2 and disconnecting USB cables (sometimes it is still required).

Anyway, I am thinking perhaps it is time to upgrade to Windows 8 on this desktop which served me well so far.

Has anyone tried it yet? Do you still have to (and can) use the nvidia tool to bring CPU speed back to normal after a boot?
Any solution to the occasional need to disconnect USB cables in order to boot?


----------



## LuckySe7ens

I snagged a Kingston Hyperx SSD which Sata port should I be using?


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> I snagged a Kingston Hyperx SSD which Sata port should I be using?


I google searched it. Guess it doesnt matter. Just want to make sure my new SSD is up to snuff. Im getting less speed than my RAID 0 F3's in some cases. I should be saturating Sata II no problem with this SSD... off to the Storage boards i go.


----------



## TMan459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> I snagged a Kingston Hyperx SSD which Sata port should I be using?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> I google searched it. Guess it doesnt matter. Just want to make sure my new SSD is up to snuff. Im getting less speed than my RAID 0 F3's in some cases. I should be saturating Sata II no problem with this SSD... off to the Storage boards i go.


Which SATA controller did you end up using? I'm not positive, but if the JMicron SATA controller can be used for a boot drive, that would be the port to use since it has AHCI support. You'll need AHCI to support the TRIM command on SSD's for better performance.

Yes, that SSD should saturate a SATA II port, so you should roughly get 300 Mbps out of it on sequential reads. Use AS-SSD to test those speeds!

Finally, if you have already installed Windows on the SSD, I recommend from my own experience a reformat/reinstall of Windows if you switch SATA controllers.

Good luck!


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMan459*
> 
> Which SATA controller did you end up using? I'm not positive, but if the JMicron SATA controller can be used for a boot drive, that would be the port to use since it has AHCI support. You'll need AHCI to support the TRIM command on SSD's for better performance.
> Yes, that SSD should saturate a SATA II port, so you should roughly get 300 Mbps out of it on sequential reads. Use AS-SSD to test those speeds!
> Finally, if you have already installed Windows on the SSD, I recommend from my own experience a reformat/reinstall of Windows if you switch SATA controllers.
> Good luck!


Ok so what am I doing wrong here?


----------



## TMan459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Ok so what am I doing wrong here?


Hmm we need a more experienced SSD guru in here to give you some more details.

If I had to guess, I'd say that's pretty much where it's going to be/you're not doing anything wrong (There isn't a wrong way to do this). I had my OCZ Vertex 3 running on the onboard SATA controller (Bad idea, no AHCI), and if I recall correctly my scores were right around where yours are.

For testing purposes you could swap that SSD to the onboard SATA controller and see if your scores change since I see you're not using it as a boot drive. You shouldn't see much of a difference though, and even if say it is faster on the onboard SATA, use the JMicron controller anyways since it's AHCI capable. Test this just for peace of mind I suppose.

Otherwise I don't really know what to tell you, but I feel others will say this is as good as it's going to get, which is still much better than a mechanical HDD!

Once again, best of luck!


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMan459*
> 
> Hmm we need a more experienced SSD guru in here to give you some more details.
> If I had to guess, I'd say that's pretty much where it's going to be/you're not doing anything wrong (There isn't a wrong way to do this). I had my OCZ Vertex 3 running on the onboard SATA controller (Bad idea, no AHCI), and if I recall correctly my scores were right around where yours are.
> For testing purposes you could swap that SSD to the onboard SATA controller and see if your scores change since I see you're not using it as a boot drive. You shouldn't see much of a difference though, and even if say it is faster on the onboard SATA, use the JMicron controller anyways since it's AHCI capable. Test this just for peace of mind I suppose.
> Otherwise I don't really know what to tell you, but I feel others will say this is as good as it's going to get, which is still much better than a mechanical HDD!
> Once again, best of luck!


Thanks! I'm not planning on using this drive on this rig actually. I have an Ivy i5 laptop on order that will get to take full advantage of the SSD. Just wanted to play around with it/test it out etc. Planning on installing win 7 to see if i notice a difference booting to the SSD as opposed to the RAID 0 i have, mostly for fun.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Ok so what am I doing wrong here?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm bit of a SSD guru here on these boards so I will add to this

Which SATA port are you using? The Raid port or Nforce ports? The M2N-SLI Deluxe's RAID port is Jmicron and from what I hear, you can enable AHCI mode if you plug the SSD into the port which will give you a speed gain. The RAID port on my M2n32 on the other hand is silicon image and does not support AHCI and I get better speeds by plugging my SSD into the Nforce ports.

Kingston uses the SandForce Controller so I would run ATTO benchmark and check the speed though that since SF advertises their speeds based on that program. SF drives do worse at AS-SSD compared to non SF based drives since AS-SSD uses incompressible data.

Those AS-SSD scores look pretty good for a SF Drive and my 320 series SSD scores around 290 overall when I first installed it over 16 months ago. It scores in the 250 range since I have stopped manually pushing Intel's like TRIM program though the SSD toolbox over a year ago. I am going to be posting some results on this soon. I would love to see some ATTO results.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> I'm bit of a SSD guru here on these boards so I will add to this
> Which SATA port are you using? The Raid port or Nforce ports? The M2N-SLI Deluxe's RAID port is Jmicron and from what I hear, you can enable AHCI mode if you plug the SSD into the port which will give you a speed gain. The RAID port on my M2n32 on the other hand is silicon image and does not support AHCI and I get better speeds by plugging my SSD into the Nforce ports.
> Kingston uses the SandForce Controller so I would run ATTO benchmark and check the speed though that since SF advertises their speeds based on that program. SF drives do worse at AS-SSD compared to non SF based drives since AS-SSD uses incompressible data.
> Those AS-SSD scores look pretty good for a SF Drive and my 320 series SSD scores around 290 overall when I first installed it over 16 months ago. It scores in the 250 range since I have stopped manually pushing Intel's like TRIM program though the SSD toolbox over a year ago. I am going to be posting some results on this soon. I would love to see some ATTO results.


Thanks. I have my ssd plugged in to nForce sata #1, I didn't even see the sole JMicron port because its so well hidden by one of my graphics cards and my tuner card









Ill swap it and see.

Not seeing the SSD in windows now... hrm

Never installed the jmicron utility/drivers i guess









running atto on jmicron now

Not liking the Jmicron speeds...









Yeah this Jmicron port is slow, do I have some setting wrong? AHCI is on in BIOS and the drive is empty.

Here it is on the nForce SATA II much better:


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Running a win7 64 bit from the SSD now plugged into the nForce Sata II

Same speeds obviously.

Nice and "snappy"

I always felt that my F3's were fast, but I'm liking the almost zero seek times.

Oh snap... I need to buy more SSD's


----------



## TMan459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have my ssd plugged in to nForce sata #1, I didn't even see the sole JMicron port because its so well hidden by one of my graphics cards and my tuner card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill swap it and see.
> Not seeing the SSD in windows now... hrm
> Never installed the jmicron utility/drivers i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running atto on jmicron now
> Not liking the Jmicron speeds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah this Jmicron port is slow, do I have some setting wrong? AHCI is on in BIOS and the drive is empty.
> Here it is on the nForce SATA II much better:


Interesting. Doing a quick search on that JMicron controller shows it is indeed a SATA II controller.

http://www.jmicron.com/JMB363.html

Weird. Anyone else out there willing to test this out with their SSD's?

LuckySe7ens: Can you try testing speeds on that JMicron controller using Native IDE mode? Just to see if there's a speed difference. Maybe the AHCI is crippled on that particular controller?


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Forgot to ask this earlier. Do you have the latest firmware installed on your SSD?

Those ATTO scores look good. The writes look a little low they should be a bit closer (not sure what the seq writes should be at for your drive) to your read but I won't worry about it too much. My Intel 320 series SSD tops out at around 250 read in ATTO and my write is around 160. The writes for my drive is much lower then most because of the controller inside the drive which is basically a updated x25-m and this was the last of Intel's in house controllers before they moved to Marvell with the 510 series and now they are using Sandforce on the 520/330 series SSD's

As expected, your drive really jumped on the 4k's in ATTO versus AS SSD. If our boards had full AHCI support the maximum sequential for SATA II is somewhere around 270 MB/s Even though you have the AHCI option for the Jmicron controller, it is not 100% fully supported. I would also search for some windows drives for that controller.


----------



## TMan459

Hey guys I have another question.

Running M2N-SLI Deluxe with a Phenom II x4 945 with a C3 stepping @ 3.6 GHz.

I use CnQ, and I've read that C1e is another power saving feature on AMD CPUs.

Whenever I enable C1e support, I BSOD before Windows can fully boot. This same behavior also occurred with a Phenom 9950 CPU.

What gives? It's certainly not a deal breaker to not use C1e, but is C1e borked on this motherboard? Is there something I'm not doing properly?

Please advise and thanks as always!


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMan459*
> 
> Hey guys I have another question.
> Running M2N-SLI Deluxe with a Phenom II x4 945 with a C3 stepping @ 3.6 GHz.
> I use CnQ, and I've read that C1e is another power saving feature on AMD CPUs.
> Whenever I enable C1e support, I BSOD before Windows can fully boot. This same behavior also occurred with a Phenom 9950 CPU.
> What gives? It's certainly not a deal breaker to not use C1e, but is C1e borked on this motherboard? Is there something I'm not doing properly?
> Please advise and thanks as always!


I think Asus "forgot" to add C1e support when they updated the BIOSes for the Phenom & Phenom II CPUs.


----------



## TMan459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> I think Asus "forgot" to add C1e support when they updated the BIOSes for the Phenom & Phenom II CPUs.


Lol well that's funny. Wish I had an Athlon x2 or something to test that out. Thanks for the info!


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> Forgot to ask this earlier. Do you have the latest firmware installed on your SSD?
> Those ATTO scores look good. The writes look a little low they should be a bit closer (not sure what the seq writes should be at for your drive) to your read but I won't worry about it too much. My Intel 320 series SSD tops out at around 250 read in ATTO and my write is around 160. The writes for my drive is much lower then most because of the controller inside the drive which is basically a updated x25-m and this was the last of Intel's in house controllers before they moved to Marvell with the 510 series and now they are using Sandforce on the 520/330 series SSD's
> As expected, your drive really jumped on the 4k's in ATTO versus AS SSD. If our boards had full AHCI support the maximum sequential for SATA II is somewhere around 270 MB/s Even though you have the AHCI option for the Jmicron controller, it is not 100% fully supported. I would also search for some windows drives for that controller.


I have not updated firmware on my SSD. so that may be a limitation. windows drivers for the jmicron controller? I installed some from the motherboard disc. think that there are more up to date ones available?


----------



## amd-m2n

Bad CPU?

Can run Prime 12+ hours no issues on cores 1-3, but core 4 always seems to fail some point in the testing.

This is on stock settings.

It does take several hours for it to fail, not noticed crash issues yet but I don't think core 4 gets much use.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-m2n*
> 
> Bad CPU?
> Can run Prime 12+ hours no issues on cores 1-3, but core 4 always seems to fail some point in the testing.
> This is on stock settings.
> It does take several hours for it to fail, not noticed crash issues yet but I don't think core 4 gets much use.


Motherboard temps? When i push my VRMs too far at higher temps that happens.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> I have not updated firmware on my SSD. so that may be a limitation. windows drivers for the jmicron controller? I installed some from the motherboard disc. think that there are more up to date ones available?


updated firmware on the ssd and changed to the windows drivers (instead oft he nvidia sata drivers) which is required for update

Ill bet that the nvidia sata drivers do better... Unless anyone has any input on that? I feel cheated that my firmware update seems to have reduced speeds









Cant wait to see this thing in the lappy which came in today









Heres the laptop with the same SSD


----------



## jingo11

Hiya all (newbie here),

I have a M2N32 SLI Deluxe motherboard ans was running an AMD 5000+ Black Edition CPU but decided it was getting a little long in the tooth these days since i have started to do a litle more stuff on the computer since becoming housebound after a leg amputation ( its been quite a few years since i have been into computer building )

So after researching i decided that the best chip without too much messing abour would be the Amd Phenhom ii X4 945 95W

After updating my BIOS to 5002 succesfully ( after much problems with it finding my flash drive ( disabled USB Legacy support and that worked ) I put in the new 945 chip.

This messed about with the keyboard in the BIOS resulting in having to use the num pad to navigte ( which was not too much of a probme really ) but when i booted up and looked on CPUZ i noticed that it only showed 2 cores !!

I ran msconfig and went into advanced boot options and again it onlly showed 2 cores on the drop down menu bit

Anyway,, i ran a couple of games to test it out a little and check the running temps ( which were a lot lower than my previous 5000+ (overclocked @ 2.8 and occasionally @ 3.0 ) which was good as previously the temps were in high 60's and on the new chip in high 20's under load!!

I rebooted a couple of times and tried to see if there was anything i could see in the BIOS but nothuing jumped out that i could change
THEN BSOD... nothing changed in the BIOS btw... just BSOD. This was in Windows7 64.... so i booted from my other hard drive running Windows7 32bit. this booted straight away no problem ... checked in CPUZ and yet again confirmed only 2 cores !!

A little while later this also BSOD on me









After a few hours trying to get either one to fire up and a change to BIOS version 2209 still nothing and i reformatted my emptiest drive the win7 64 one. I reinstalled Win 7 64 (with the 5000+) but still shows 2 cores only and that is where i am at the moment

Is there any advice on which is the best BIOS?
How to get all 4 cores opened?

I must quickly add that as i was diagnosing through a back up disc that i could boot from i did get the occasional crash dump... once randomly whilst doing nothing imoarticular ans once whilst transferring a load of films, documents, music over to a safe drive in cse of the inevitable reformat

M2N32 SLI DELUXE
Amd Phenhom ii X4 945 95W
4gb PC6400 RAM
ATI RADEON 4850HD
4 SATA HArd drives
1 IDE hard drive
USB 3.0 expansion card
1 removable 2tb USB 3.0 Hard Drive

Any help really APPRECIATED
Sorry for the long winded explaination


----------



## Gyro

Did you reset CMOS after installing the new cpu? If not then try that.

Gyro


----------



## jingo11

Hiya Gyro,
yes i reset the CMOS took out the battery and discharged the power supply

One other funny thing that happened was that at one point whilst changing over the BIOS ( going from 5002 downwards to 2209 iirc the keyboard suddenly started running properly in the BIOS ie pgup/down working correctly and the arrow keys instead of having to use the keypad... but i cant remember how that happened as it didnt stay either!

Now i have the PC up and running on the 2209 with the 5000+ and reformatted the hard drive after saving what i needed to save then i suppoose i will have to just try the phenom 945 on that BIOS and go from there, though i think i should try to run it for a while to see if it carries on without a memory crash dump or BSOD

Do you think it may be an idea to remove a pair of memory sticks and just leave two banks of 1gb PC6400 RAM?

Any ideas gratefully received as its annoying me now that i cannot open up those other 2 cores to all 4 cores as that was the whole point of getting the chip.....If i had thought i may have to change the motherboard then i would of gone for a more powerful chip but i like the board and it says its supported so i played safe even not going for the preferred 965

WHOOPS.... JUST NOTICED THAT IN MY ORIGINAL POST I PUT PHENOM II X4 645 WHEN I MEANT PHENOM II X4 945







NOW CORRECTED


----------



## Gyro

OK, check device manager/processors,is there 4 showing ? If not delete all cores showing and reboot.

Gyro


----------



## LuckySe7ens

I had similar issues when i first installed my phenom II, it resolved itself after several reboots however.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> updated firmware on the ssd and changed to the windows drivers (instead oft he nvidia sata drivers) which is required for update
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill bet that the nvidia sata drivers do better... Unless anyone has any input on that? I feel cheated that my firmware update seems to have reduced speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to see this thing in the lappy which came in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the laptop with the same SSD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ok so i ended up with a Vertex 4 128 gb for cheap and tossed it in the old rig.













Looks like its doing ok on Sata II, though id hope to get closer to the 300 mbs cap


----------



## aln123

Hello ,

I am new here , I want to thank you all for all useful information found here .
I have some questions also :
Can I use the 5002 bios update from M2N32-SLI Deluxe to my mobo : M2N32-SLI Premium Vista Edition ? ( in order to support new AM3 CPU's )
Or, can anyone confirm that the Phenom II X4 945 works on M2N32-SLI Premium Vista Edition , with the last bios update, 1304 ?

Thank you in advance .

P.S : Sorry for my English


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aln123*
> 
> Hello ,
> I am new here , I want to thank you all for all useful information found here .
> I have some questions also :
> Can I use the 5002 bios update from M2N32-SLI Deluxe to my mobo : M2N32-SLI Premium Vista Edition ? ( in order to support new AM3 CPU's )
> Or, can anyone confirm that the Phenom II X4 945 works on M2N32-SLI Premium Vista Edition , with the last bios update, 1304 ?
> Thank you in advance .
> P.S : Sorry for my English


Welcome

The 5002 BIOS for the Deluxe motherboard does work on the Premium Vista board.
You will lose the special setting for the onboard flash drive. Also after upgrading to the 5002 BIOS the boards tends to want to boot from the flash drive so you have to manually select the proper drive to boot from in the BIOS.
You should be able to use the a Phenom II CPU with the old 1304 BIOS too though.


----------



## aln123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Welcome
> The 5002 BIOS for the Deluxe motherboard does work on the Premium Vista board.
> You will lose the special setting for the onboard flash drive. Also after upgrading to the 5002 BIOS the boards tends to want to boot from the flash drive so you have to manually select the proper drive to boot from in the BIOS.
> You should be able to use the a Phenom II CPU with the old 1304 BIOS too though.


First, I will buy the Ph II X4 945 , after I will do the 1304 update .

Thank you very much for your quick answer .


----------



## amd-m2n

Weird problem maybe I'm missing a setting.

After two rma I now have working 2gb*2 set.

Passes memtest several passes no problem.
Old pair 1gb*2 also several passes no problem.

Both sets installed I get tons of errors but it lists the address at 65xx MB which is obviously outside of valid range.

Can rearrange sticks however and get same error.

Any thoughts?


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-m2n*
> 
> Weird problem maybe I'm missing a setting.
> After two rma I now have working 2gb*2 set.
> Passes memtest several passes no problem.
> Old pair 1gb*2 also several passes no problem.
> Both sets installed I get tons of errors but it lists the address at 65xx MB which is obviously outside of valid range.
> Can rearrange sticks however and get same error.
> Any thoughts?


More CPU-NB volts?

do all four sticks run at the same settings?


----------



## amd-m2n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> More CPU-NB volts?
> do all four sticks run at the same settings?


Yea I tested each pair separately with same timing and voltage.

Throwing out errors where memory does not exist makes me think CPU / board problem.

For now just running the 2*2 set.
12 hour stable in prime so far with slight OC 200 * 18.
I'll probably run 24 then push more.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-m2n*
> 
> Yea I tested each pair separately with same timing and voltage.
> Throwing out errors where memory does not exist makes me think CPU / board problem.
> For now just running the 2*2 set.
> 12 hour stable in prime so far with slight OC 200 * 18.
> I'll probably run 24 then push more.


Im assuming that you've tried increasing ram volts a bit or loosening timing, or both?

Sounds like your right that the CPU or motherboard just doesnt want to handle having all RAM slots populated...


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Hey guys I have run into this issue involving AHCI and my SSD. From what I can tell we are stuck in IDE mode? I've got TRIM working in IDE, but I can not get the drive to run in AHCI. This is hurting my drive performance. My RAID 0 hdd's seem to function fine, but I can't get my single SSD to run in AHCI despite setting it that way in the BIOS. Has anyone figured this out? I may try the windows 7 registry hack/workaround. Hoping someone else has already got it working though.


----------



## Gyro

I'll send you here first http://www.overclock.net/t/1227636/how-to-change-sata-modes-after-windows-7-installation/0_20 ,if that does not help PM gr8sho,he is the go to guy for ssd and M2N's.
He hasn't been here in a while but can be found in the CHV club thread.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Have I mentioned that your the man gyro? Cuz you are


----------



## FunGt

Hey guys, I just switched to Windows 8, but M2N Tweaker 1.0.2 doesn't work...
Did someone make it work also on Windows 8? The feature that doesnt work is that it doesn't change the clock at startup, but you have to do it manually each time... thank you.

Better if I manage to run the pc at 3.4GHz from boot, and not from Win, so I've also a fast startup...
When I go into the boot, it actually reads 3.4, but when and while I reach windows, its 0.8 always. How can I fix it?


----------



## amd-m2n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunGt*
> 
> Hey guys, I just switched to Windows 8, but M2N Tweaker 1.0.2 doesn't work...
> Did someone make it work also on Windows 8? The feature that doesnt work is that it doesn't change the clock at startup, but you have to do it manually each time... thank you.
> Better if I manage to run the pc at 3.4GHz from boot, and not from Win, so I've also a fast startup...
> When I go into the boot, it actually reads 3.4, but when and while I reach windows, its 0.8 always. How can I fix it?


Uncheck check box, click apply, check check box, click apply, reboot.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> I'll send you here first http://www.overclock.net/t/1227636/how-to-change-sata-modes-after-windows-7-installation/0_20 ,if that does not help PM gr8sho,he is the go to guy for ssd and M2N's.
> He hasn't been here in a while but can be found in the CHV club thread.
> Good luck
> Gyro


From the link:
Quote:


> Just to put in here for nForce users, nForce boards do not support AHCI (with the exception of nForce boards that include onboard graphic cards), and also don't send the TRIM command for SSDs. It can do NCQ through its controller though. The JMicron SATA ports do support AHCI, but you'd get worse performance running a HDD through these, than on the normal SATA ports.
> 
> You can uninstall the Nvidia controller though in Device Manager and install Microsoft's IDE Controller, which can send TRIM commands for SSDs.
> 
> Head to Device Manager (Open Start menu, type Device Manager), and click "IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers", and you will see 3 Nvidia Serial ATA Controllers. Right click one of them and click "Properties" and go to the "" tab. Click "Update ". Click "Browse my Computer", and then "Let me pick". You will see the option to choose "Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller". Click this and click "Next" and let it install.
> 
> Do the same for the other two Nvidia Controllers in Device Manager and restart your system. After the controllers have installed, you will be asked to reboot again.
> 
> SSDs will now have a slight performance boost with the TRIM command, and also regular HDDs also have a slight increase as well.


Yeah i did this already. It allows TRIM in IDE mode, but does not activate AHCI.


----------



## amd-m2n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunGt*
> 
> Hey guys, I just switched to Windows 8, but M2N Tweaker 1.0.2 doesn't work...
> Did someone make it work also on Windows 8? The feature that doesnt work is that it doesn't change the clock at startup, but you have to do it manually each time... thank you.
> Better if I manage to run the pc at 3.4GHz from boot, and not from Win, so I've also a fast startup...
> When I go into the boot, it actually reads 3.4, but when and while I reach windows, its 0.8 always. How can I fix it?


Guess I was wrong.

I HAD it working in Win8 preview but it doesn't work now in 7.
I went back to the original version of the program and it works perfectly.

Thanks for post about SSD, I need to look into the settings on my media center PC in living room, always thought that SSD seemed slow...

24 hour stable at 18 x 200 and 18.5 x 200.
19 x 200 crash and burn blue screen that says something specifically about processor timing not right.
I'll probably try pushing bus speed up a little this weekend.

Running 1.375 vcore on my Phenom x 4 965 BE, hopefully that doesn't shorten the life too much.


----------



## FunGt

I'm back to Windows 7 (eight sux bad) and I noticed that version 1.0.2 of M2N Tweaker doesn't work also on Win7 at startup and after sleep. So I'm back to first version of that tool and it works perfectly now.

I'm also running my phenom 965 BE at 200x18 with 1.375 voltage (same settings on bios).


----------



## omg1337

Hey everyone,

First time poster here but I was hoping to get some help from you experts. I'm running an M2N-SLI Deluxe with BIOS 5009 and 4 gigs of ddr2 800mhz ram.

Recently I went out and snagged an OEM Phenom II X4 965 BE 125W edition in hopes of dropping it into my rig. Cleared the CMOS and now I need to go look for my PS2 adapter for my keyboard but I digress.

I managed to boot into windows 7 64 bit and it automatically detected the device and I had already went out and installed the previously mentioned nvidia software suites, but I think I forgot to tweak any settings before I rebooted to finish installation of the drivers. Rebooting gives me a nasty message that windows cannot start because a required device is missing.

From the sounds of it I would either have to drop my old 5200 back in to try to recover but I really don't want to, as I've already put some arctic silver on the 965 and would hate to waste it. Do you guys think that simply formatting windows and reinstalling the nvidia software would do the trick? I realize it likely won't work perfectly off the bat because only two cores will be unlocked.

Sorry for the long winded post. But thanks in advance,

Steve


----------



## N2Gaming

does windows 7 give you that msg or the computer it self as in missing a hard drive etc etc?


----------



## omg1337

I run a dual boot configuration. At the screen where I select which operating system to boot, after an operating system is selected (which I can't choose because USB is broken after clearing my CMOS) then I get the message that I had mentioned above.


----------



## N2Gaming

Sounds like you need to use a PS2 Keyboard /...


----------



## amd-m2n

+1 on PS/2 keyboard.
If you still get issue boot windows in safe mode but it probably pissed at your keyboard now.


----------



## omg1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Sounds like you need to use a PS2 Keyboard /...


Meh I guess I never thought about that but I don't think it would even post if a keyboard wasn't detected?


----------



## ComradePigeon

Hey guys/girls/those who are confused about their genders.

So, I'm running an AMD Phenom II 965 on an M2N-SLI Deluxe (5001 BIOS), fresh install of Windows 7 Ultimate x64, and I can't for the life of me seem to change my multiplier to the default 17x setting in Windows. I've tried -

nTune - Setting is unavailable.
PhenomMsrTweaker - system crashes when I change settings
M2NTweaker - Same as above - would love to use this as it seems the simplest and lightest weight software.

Windows power settings are set to high performance, C1E is disabled in BIOS, tried cool 'n'quiet on auto and off, manually setting CPU multiplier in the BIOS, all to no avail. CPUz either reports 4x multiplier, or 3400mhz clock speed and 4x multiplier or none!

I have no idea why this is happening, as my old install (running for over a year with no issues, only reinstalled after cloning system to a larger drive and having OS problems forced me to start from fresh) ran perfectly. I'm probably overlooking something simple, but ANY advice is appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## amd-m2n

Try setting less than 17 like 10 and see if it crashes.

Mine won't run stock speed on default voltage on my m2n32.

Also you might need to set ram to 667 to get stable.

Does it pass prime on the low multi?


----------



## Ambermile

Hi - I have just fitted my SLI because I had thought to run parallel video cards... until I realised they need to be the same









I can only hit 2300... or a little faster if I mess with the cores - how far can I go with this setup?

http://valid.canardpc.com/2626411


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ambermile*
> 
> Hi - I have just fitted my SLI because I had thought to run parallel video cards... until I realised they need to be the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only hit 2300... or a little faster if I mess with the cores - how far can I go with this setup?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2626411


The Phenom I CPUs where not very overclockable so you should not expect a miraculously high OC from such a CPU. You might not get much further than the frequencies that you have posted.

I think you should consider upgrading to an Athlon II or Phenom II, they run cooler and are far more overclockable than the Phenom I CPUs.


----------



## Ambermile

Ah - which then would be my best option for this board?

... and on another note - has anyone got their ssd's to register properly with WEI?


----------



## americannight

I've been reading through this forum and haven't seen anything quite like the problem I am encountering. M2N32-SLI Deluxe board, wireless edition. Have been running Athlon x2 processor fine for some time. Tried dropping in a Phenom II X4 945 processor tonight. Part number HDX945WFGMBOX. Before installing new CPU, we upgraded to BIOS version 5002. Also cleared CMOS. Booted to BIOS and set to default. Made sure advanced CPU features were all disabled, cool & quiet etc. BIOS will recognize CPU. When we try to boot to windows 7, we get the LOADING WINDOWS screen. Looks like Windows is going to load and then the mobo will beep and the computer reboots. This is a continuous cycle. Put the old CPU back in and it boots fine to Windows. Is there anything we can try or did we just get a bad CPU?

Also, not able to boot to windows SAFE mode or get windows to come up in any mode with this CPU.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ambermile*
> 
> Ah - which then would be my best option for this board?
> ... and on another note - has anyone got their ssd's to register properly with WEI?


A phenom II would the best choice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *americannight*
> 
> I've been reading through this forum and haven't seen anything quite like the problem I am encountering. M2N32-SLI Deluxe board, wireless edition. Have been running Athlon x2 processor fine for some time. Tried dropping in a Phenom II X4 945 processor tonight. Part number HDX945WFGMBOX. Before installing new CPU, we upgraded to BIOS version 5002. Also cleared CMOS. Booted to BIOS and set to default. Made sure advanced CPU features were all disabled, cool & quiet etc. BIOS will recognize CPU. When we try to boot to windows 7, we get the LOADING WINDOWS screen. Looks like Windows is going to load and then the mobo will beep and the computer reboots. This is a continuous cycle. Put the old CPU back in and it boots fine to Windows. Is there anything we can try or did we just get a bad CPU?
> Also, not able to boot to windows SAFE mode or get windows to come up in any mode with this CPU.


It could be that the new CPU does not get along with your RAM too well. Try setting the RAM voltage + timings to something safe and enable ganged mode for the memory.


----------



## americannight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> It could be that the new CPU does not get along with your RAM too well. Try setting the RAM voltage + timings to something safe and enable ganged mode for the memory.


Thanks for the idea. I'll give that a try with the memory. What is a reasonable RAM voltage? I don't normally tweak my RAM so sorry if that's a silly question. Right now the memory is set to AUTO in the BIOS.

I've been reading various forums online and it sounds debatable whether or not the user needs to reinstall windows when changing their CPU. Some people say yes, some people say no. Is it worth removing the CPU from the device manager and then shutting down the computer before changing out the CPU? Then Windows should 'detect' the new CPU upon the first boot up?


----------



## amd-m2n

I did not change anything with Windows before changing CPU, no issues.

It shouldn't hurt to delete from device manager as you describe though.

Set all your timings and voltage to whatever the default is for the ram.

You might need to adjust the ram speed from 800 to 667 some of the Phenom II need that I think.
It mentioned on the first page as one of the quirks but I think that might only be for the higher end Phenom II.
Can't hurt to try it.


----------



## americannight

Enabling ganged mode solved this. Now I have a small problem with Windows 7 not finding my USB mouse. Have tried rebooting a few times and different USB ports. Any fixes for this?


----------



## americannight

Mouse problem solved by moving mouse to a different USB port. Seems Windows only will recognize on a particular port. It's working now so will leave it alone.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *americannight*
> 
> Mouse problem solved by moving mouse to a different USB port. Seems Windows only will recognize on a particular port. It's working now so will leave it alone.


It is good to hear that you got it working alright.
If you want more speed you could OC your CPU a bit. The M2N32-SLI Deluxe is a rather strong board (relatively speaking) so don't be afraid to push the CPU frequency a bit higher.


----------



## americannight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> It is good to hear that you got it working alright.
> If you want more speed you could OC your CPU a bit. The M2N32-SLI Deluxe is a rather strong board (relatively speaking) so don't be afraid to push the CPU frequency a bit higher.


I think I will need to read the forum a bit to get a handle on the overclocking parameters. Is there a 'for dummies' guide to getting, say a 10% boost? The 5002 bios allows for some stock overclocking where you can choose N.O.S. overclock for example. But even at just 5% I am getting blue screen. If there is a better way to do it, with adjusting the parameters manually, then I am all ears.

I really appreciate the help this board provided in getting my processor upgrade working. I couldn't have done it without your help here. I was thoroughly stumped!


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *americannight*
> 
> I think I will need to read the forum a bit to get a handle on the overclocking parameters. Is there a 'for dummies' guide to getting, say a 10% boost? The 5002 bios allows for some stock overclocking where you can choose N.O.S. overclock for example. But even at just 5% I am getting blue screen. If there is a better way to do it, with adjusting the parameters manually, then I am all ears.
> I really appreciate the help this board provided in getting my processor upgrade working. I couldn't have done it without your help here. I was thoroughly stumped!


try lowering your ram speed and then try the nos and see if that helps you will will probably need to lower it anyway to overclock


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *americannight*
> 
> I think I will need to read the forum a bit to get a handle on the overclocking parameters. Is there a 'for dummies' guide to getting, say a 10% boost? The 5002 bios allows for some stock overclocking where you can choose N.O.S. overclock for example. But even at just 5% I am getting blue screen. If there is a better way to do it, with adjusting the parameters manually, then I am all ears.
> I really appreciate the help this board provided in getting my processor upgrade working. I couldn't have done it without your help here. I was thoroughly stumped!
> 
> 
> 
> try lowering your ram speed and then try the nos and see if that helps you will will probably need to lower it anyway to overclock
Click to expand...

I'd much rather see a situation where the individual learned how to set static ram timings and voltages along w/cpu voltages, FSB and HT multi over lowering ram spd. AMD likes tight timings over speed but there is always a happy medium between the two and teaching a person to really over clock safely is the best bet IMO









Here this should get you started http://www.overclock.net/t/280641/amd-phenom-k10-overclocking-guide/0_50

Here is a few others: http://www.overclock.net/t/226939/amd-cpus-current-tech-essentials-older-tech-link-included/0_50

Good luck and feel free to ask any questions about any thing you have problems understanding or finding in your bios


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> I'd much rather see a situation where the individual learned how to set static ram timings and voltages along w/cpu voltages, FSB and HT multi over lowering ram spd. AMD likes tight timings over speed but there is always a happy medium between the two and teaching a person to really over clock safely is the best bet IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here this should get you started http://www.overclock.net/t/280641/amd-phenom-k10-overclocking-guide/0_50
> Here is a few others: http://www.overclock.net/t/226939/amd-cpus-current-tech-essentials-older-tech-link-included/0_50
> Good luck and feel free to ask any questions about any thing you have problems understanding or finding in your bios












yeah i dont think the ai nos works anyways i could never get it to work with any of my cpus anyways but seeing that his ram didnt seem to want to play right with his cpu to begin with he will probably need to lower the speed or increase the voltage to get anywhere with it but your right i think i was half asleep when i wrote that


----------



## ozlay

im thinking about finally switching to a quad can anyone direct me to a good cheap quad i can get 965 from tigerdirect for $70 but was looking for something a little bit cheaper if possible or something thats faster a 970 975 980 or something for around the same price


----------



## Gyro

I'd get that 965 for $70.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> I'd get that 965 for $70.
> 
> Gyro


This ^ and a link to the CPU at that price would be great


----------



## amd-m2n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> I'd get that 965 for $70.
> Gyro


+1

965 BE is best you can get on our boards.
Go for it.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> This ^ and a link to the CPU at that price would be great


was actually $75








http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2372719&Sku=A79-9864


----------



## Lord Enki

Hi everyone i've got a question about this M2N-Sli Deluxe mobo i have here for like 6 years. I stopped using it in 2008 and now i decided to give some use to it.

I know a few of you will tell me to read a couple topics back or read all the 11.000 coments.. well im not i just need a awnser from the expert people here

Im running a am2 3800+ in that mobo. I decided to buy a phenom ii x4 for that mobo with the latest bios 5001, should i get a Phenom IIX4 945 or a Phenom IIX4 965BE?

I know the first one will run fine witout giving headaches to make it work well without the need to lower the mem clock and nvidias thing ive been reading about in several forums..

So my question is which one should i get for this mobo the the "BE" isn't that hard to make it work well i don't mind getting him, but neverless im not willing to kill the mobo in a short time by using a incompatible cpu..

I think thats all i needed to ask about this mobo and those 2 cpus! Well sorry for the bad english and btw i forgot to say the memes im using in that mobo are 2gb corsair with low timing like 4434 12 or 4434 10, something like that, anyway

Happy new year to everyone here!


----------



## Gyro

Welcome.

I would suggest the x4 965. The work around is really easy.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## nikbear

Hello to Everyone and happy New Year!
Am running a M2N-E SLi board with a AMD Athlon 64 x2 6400+ (Core speed 3360.9MHz) using a Zalman 9000 series cooler.
Not wanting to jinx myself







but its rock solid,and my trusty backup PC







Is that the highest clock speed I'm likely to get ??
Also what other AMD CPU's can I get to run on this board??
So glad I finally found this forum!








Oh forgot to mention,no matter how hard I try,I can't get the damn Bios to update via the ASUS site,tried D/L the thing onto a USB stick,doing via Win XP from the site,so its running its original Bios







Must be a way to do it right??
Thanks again for reading


----------



## Gyro

Welcome.

That's a pretty nice oc on that board,that's about it though.
The M2N-e sli did not get a bios update for the AM3 cpu,s so the 6400 is best you can run.
Use ez-flash from the bios(tools section),but if your stable there is no need to update the bios and may not give the oc you have now.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Enki*
> 
> Hi everyone i've got a question about this M2N-Sli Deluxe mobo i have here for like 6 years. I stopped using it in 2008 and now i decided to give some use to it.
> I know a few of you will tell me to read a couple topics back or read all the 11.000 coments.. well im not i just need a awnser from the expert people here
> Im running a am2 3800+ in that mobo. I decided to buy a phenom ii x4 for that mobo with the latest bios 5001, should i get a Phenom IIX4 945 or a Phenom IIX4 965BE?
> I know the first one will run fine witout giving headaches to make it work well without the need to lower the mem clock and nvidias thing ive been reading about in several forums..
> So my question is which one should i get for this mobo the the "BE" isn't that hard to make it work well i don't mind getting him, but neverless im not willing to kill the mobo in a short time by using a incompatible cpu..
> I think thats all i needed to ask about this mobo and those 2 cpus! Well sorry for the bad english and btw i forgot to say the memes im using in that mobo are 2gb corsair with low timing like 4434 12 or 4434 10, something like that, anyway
> Happy new year to everyone here!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Welcome.
> I would suggest the x4 965. The work around is really easy.
> Good luck
> Gyro


Im running the same exact board with a Business class variant of the phenom II 955 @ 3.2ghz stock. Id say go with the better chip, its probably easier to find and may even be cheaper. The work around as stated is quite easy. Make sure you have a non USB KB handy in case that bug occurs. (usb KB not useable in BIOS)

I can run my chip rock solid @ 3.6ghz with varying multiplier and FSB settings, but anything over 3.63ghz or so causes a random rounding error at some point in P95 eventually. (sometimes 10+ hours in) This is my boards VRMs limiting me.

I inititally had some trouble with the board and/or windows recognizing all 4 cores after the install. A few resets fixed this.

One other thing, I had great success in reducing my motherboard temps by cleaning up the thermal pads on the Mobo heatsink and adding a small 80mm fan to the VRM area. This may help you as well.


----------



## nikbear

Thank you Gyro for getting back to me:thumb:
Well if that's as good as it gets,then I'm happy It runs great,never a problem and still plays the games I like (GTR2/GTL) with good detail and smooth! Really great boards.








The only problem I've ever had was trying to get a response from ASUS support,nothing doing







are they always like that??


----------



## omg1337

Editing the content of this post a little bit. So I've got my rig up and running, an M2N-SLI Deluxe Mobo with a Phenom II X4 965 BE running basically stock speeds, 3.417 GHz. I just have one question though. The output from CPU-Z indicates the TDP of the processor is only 65W. Shouldn't it be 125? Also, my core voltage sounds a bit low, I thought it should be running at roughly 1.35V but it's ranging around 1.2V. Anyone got any suggestions for me? Here's the output of the CPU-Z test.

cpu-z.jpg 86k .jpg file


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omg1337*
> 
> Editing the content of this post a little bit. So I've got my rig up and running, an M2N-SLI Deluxe Mobo with a Phenom II X4 965 BE running basically stock speeds, 3.417 GHz. I just have one question though. The output from CPU-Z indicates the TDP of the processor is only 65W. Shouldn't it be 125? Also, my core voltage sounds a bit low, I thought it should be running at roughly 1.35V but it's ranging around 1.2V. Anyone got any suggestions for me? Here's the output of the CPU-Z test.
> 
> cpu-z.jpg 86k .jpg file


The TDP value that CPU-Z shows is highly inaccurate. Ignore it.

All modern CPUs use different default voltages. 1.2V is unusually low, but as long as your system is stable you should not worry about it.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikbear*
> 
> Thank you Gyro for getting back to me:thumb:
> Well if that's as good as it gets,then I'm happy It runs great,never a problem and still plays the games I like (GTR2/GTL) with good detail and smooth! Really great boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem I've ever had was trying to get a response from ASUS support,nothing doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are they always like that??


I've only had to deal with ASUS.ca support once(gfx card rma),used the live chat and it went smoothly.
But ya they are not very good at returning e-mails.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omg1337*
> 
> Editing the content of this post a little bit. So I've got my rig up and running, an M2N-SLI Deluxe Mobo with a Phenom II X4 965 BE running basically stock speeds, 3.417 GHz. I just have one question though. The output from CPU-Z indicates the TDP of the processor is only 65W. Shouldn't it be 125? Also, my core voltage sounds a bit low, I thought it should be running at roughly 1.35V but it's ranging around 1.2V. Anyone got any suggestions for me? Here's the output of the CPU-Z test.
> 
> cpu-z.jpg 86k .jpg file


It's more than likely that it is the newer versions of cpu-z past 1.60.1
I have problems with the newer versions making the Ref clock drop below 200, i am using version 1.60.1.

Try hwmonitor,see if it is giving the same volt readings.
Stock volts should be 1.375v.
If you are using PMT try putting the cpu voltage in the bios to auto and use the nbvid to adjust.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## C-64

Hi everyone, I have a question.
I have a motherboard M2N SLI DELUXE with bios beta version 5001.
I want upgrade my processor from AMD Athlon X2 5200+ to one AMD PHENOM II X4.
I know I can do it cuz bios. Right?
What is the best CPU I can put in my MB?
PHENOM II X4 965BE? less? more?
Suggest me pls.

Thanks!


----------



## Gyro

Hey there, Welcome.

Any Athlon II , x4 945 or x4 955- 980(with workaround) or x4 B series(Business class cpu,locked multi,lower wattage).

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## C-64

Hi,

Thank you for information.
I think to buy Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition cuz I dont find the 970 or 980 anywhere.
It max CPU for my Motheboard, right?
ty again.


----------



## Gyro

Yes, get the 965.








It can be oc'd to the speed of a 980









Gyro


----------



## PaPaBlista

Hello All, First I don't believe it took me 4 years to run across this club,
I have the M2N32-SLI DeLuxe wifi, running 4 years with the 6000+ and Twin Msi GT8800 512 oc's,
I just (finally)upgraded to a Phenom II 945 and a GT 460 OC 1024mb (good deal on cheez-ebay 120 for both) I know thats an older card but it sweeps the sli 8800's under the rug,
Anywho here's my question : I'm running 4 gb of OCZ Platinum & 2gb of OCZ gold in ganged mode and all is stable CPUz shows different timings between the different sticks should I drop the 2gb of gold and run 4 in uganged or all 6 gigs in unganged , I just dont know if the Gold and Plat should be running together, I run newest games for the most part (Crysis2, FC3,GW2,NFSMW2012,etc.& some light video work, Any thoughts, Thank you and I'll be around, PaPaB


----------



## Gyro

Welcome.

When running mixed sets of ram it will run all sticks at the speed of the slowest set.(5-5-5-23)
If you plan to oc,then 5-5-5-23 should be ok.
If you don't plan to oc then 4-4-4-24 should be fine.
AMD likes unganged mode.

Gyro


----------



## mswg

*Hi guys,*

I've made a BIOS mod of the latest M2N32-SLI Deluxe 5002 BIOS.

5002_R_v1.zip 758k .zip file


I've added the following:

1) Latest version of MediaShield ROM BIOS (NVRAID.ROM) - 10.0.0.38 RPT;

2) Latest version of NVIDIA Boot Agent (NVPXES.NIC) - 277.0547;

3) Latest version of Silicon Image SiI3132 Host Controller (7703.BIN) - 7.7.03.

I've removed the following, due to space limitation in the BIOS file:

1) The Japanese language file - GROUP ROM[11] - _JP_CODE.BIN.

*!!! Please only flash if you have a spare chip or you know how to recover if something goes wrong !!!*

*Any feedback will be appreciated !!!*

Regards,
mswg


----------



## C-64

Thank you Gyro, last question.
I have the version bios 5001.
I need the 5002 version for the CPU Phenom II X4 965BE ? (anyway I dont find it in list MB's download)


----------



## Gyro

5001 is the proper bios for your board,M2N-sli dlx.

5002 is for the M2N32-sli dlx.

Gyro

edit; To all resent posters,also update your chipset drivers if you have not already.

Get them here http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us


----------



## C-64

Thanks for correcting me, I was careless.

Bye


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Welcome.
> When running mixed sets of ram it will run all sticks at the speed of the slowest set.(5-5-5-23)
> If you plan to oc,then 5-5-5-23 should be ok.
> If you don't plan to oc then 4-4-4-24 should be fine.
> AMD likes unganged mode.
> Gyro


I was thinking of bumping the CPU up a bit maybe 3.5, not much. I'll check out those timings ,Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Carmageddon

Well guys, I had a CPU overheating, I thought it was due to the water cooling which was under warranty along with CPU.
I gave it to the store where I purchased those parts.

After a lot of waiting (they dont have AMD CPUs, or AM2 motherboards for testing), they determined it is the motherboard which does not work currently - they say it does not power up, only for few seconds when Fans turn, and then powers off.

What do you think? give up on our old and good mobo? or any better ideas?
I would need to invest then ¬500$ in a new mobo+cpu+ram combo, and I'd rather avoid it unless no choice.


----------



## Gyro

I presume they checked the power supply.

How hot did it get ? Smokey hot?

Did it give any warning beeps?

Gyro


----------



## DrSwizz

It sounds like they broke your motherboard and now they are trying to rip you off.

And even if there was some issue with the motherboard it would would never cause the CPU to overheat.
Anyway, you should always be able to reuse your CPU (unless the people in the store broke it too) and only get a new motherboard + some cheap DDR3 RAM.

Also you should be aware of that the M2N32 motherboards are very sturdy & reliable. They do not break easily. I own two M2N32 Deluxe, one M2N32 Premium and two M2N32 WS Pro motherboards. I have done some serious overclocking with these boards including 5GHz+ overclocking and overclocking outdoors at around -30C. This has not caused any issues with any of the motherboards.


----------



## Carmageddon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> I presume they checked the power supply.
> How hot did it get ? Smokey hot?
> Did it give any warning beeps?
> Gyro


No, First hint I had when I came home and it was shut down, attempting to boot it back up, it kept shutting down - I caught a glimpse into BIOS, saw 125 degrees C, and turned off immediately.
After cooling for 10 mins (the water pipes were really hot, making me suspect it is broken water cooling pump) - I powered it up, and checked the BIOS temprature sensors - and it kept raising fast, so I shut down and had it given to repairs by CPU+watercooling warranty by a friend who lives near the store.
Continued as reply to DrSwizz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> It sounds like they broke your motherboard and now they are trying to rip you off.
> And even if there was some issue with the motherboard it would would never cause the CPU to overheat.
> Anyway, you should always be able to reuse your CPU (unless the people in the store broke it too) and only get a new motherboard + some cheap DDR3 RAM.
> Also you should be aware of that the M2N32 motherboards are very sturdy & reliable. They do not break easily. I own two M2N32 Deluxe, one M2N32 Premium and two M2N32 WS Pro motherboards. I have done some serious overclocking with these boards including 5GHz+ overclocking and overclocking outdoors at around -30C. This has not caused any issues with any of the motherboards.


Then, after a day on the phone they said everything is working, so we agreed to leave it powered on overnight.
Afterwards, they said it does not work, and were not sure whether it is CPU or mobo (since they dont have matching boards to that CPU), and sent the CPU for testing and/or replacement by the AMD distributor (which took a month due to warranty complications - missing warranty label on CPU, or so they say - I cant remember after 2 years..).
Anyway - now that new CPU has arrived, they say it still doesnt work, and only powers up for few secs, and then the fans stop without any other indication.

What do you suggest I do? How can I proove the mobo was good when it arrived into their hands? I am not sure I have the call recording, would have to check a lot of recording files and hope...


----------



## krazie86

First post. I finally got the vcore settings to dial in thanks to the latest M2N Tweaker that was put out in september? The 1st version didn't work. Going to restart right now and see if it sticks. Can anyone tell me what the stock vcore should be set at? I currently have it at 1.3375V


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carmageddon*
> 
> No, First hint I had when I came home and it was shut down, attempting to boot it back up, it kept shutting down - I caught a glimpse into BIOS, saw 125 degrees C, and turned off immediately.
> After cooling for 10 mins (the water pipes were really hot, making me suspect it is broken water cooling pump) - I powered it up, and checked the BIOS temprature sensors - and it kept raising fast, so I shut down and had it given to repairs by CPU+watercooling warranty by a friend who lives near the store.
> Continued as reply to DrSwizz
> Then, after a day on the phone they said everything is working, so we agreed to leave it powered on overnight.
> Afterwards, they said it does not work, and were not sure whether it is CPU or mobo (since they dont have matching boards to that CPU), and sent the CPU for testing and/or replacement by the AMD distributor (which took a month due to warranty complications - missing warranty label on CPU, or so they say - I cant remember after 2 years..).
> Anyway - now that new CPU has arrived, they say it still doesnt work, and only powers up for few secs, and then the fans stop without any other indication.
> What do you suggest I do? How can I proove the mobo was good when it arrived into their hands? I am not sure I have the call recording, would have to check a lot of recording files and hope...


Keeping the system running completely unattended when the pump or the fans might be faulty sounds really stupid to me.
When the cooling fails a modern system it heats up really quickly. Hot CPUs, GPUs etc consume more current then cooler components. When you have little or no cooling it can become like a self-feeding system that eventually will burn up.
In you case both the CPU + motherboard and possibly other components such as the PSU might have failed.

What you really need is to test all the components individually to make sure what components that are working.
Since both you and store lack parts to do proper testing I suggest that you try to convince the store to give a new modern motherboard + new DDR3 RAM at a really low price. Remember that the M2N32 boards even though they are old are high-end motherboards that are quite capable when it comes to overclocking the quad core Phenom IIs. An equivalent modern motherboard would a low-end 990FX motherboard imho.

Then of course you still have the issue of whether the CPU cooler is faulty or not. If you have an OEM version of windows you might need a new license for it when using another motherboard etc.

As for how you should prove that you system worked I really don't know...

@krazie86:

Welcome.

There is not fixed default voltage for modern CPUs. Each CPU is tested and then AMD selects a default voltage for each individual CPU.
If your CPU is stable at 1.3375V that is fine. If you want to be extra safe you can increase it a little bit.


----------



## Carmageddon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Keeping the system running completely unattended when the pump or the fans might be faulty sounds really stupid to me.
> When the cooling fails a modern system it heats up really quickly. Hot CPUs, GPUs etc consume more current then cooler components. When you have little or no cooling it can become like a self-feeding system that eventually will burn up.
> In you case both the CPU + motherboard and possibly other components such as the PSU might have failed.
> What you really need is to test all the components individually to make sure what components that are working.
> Since both you and store lack parts to do proper testing I suggest that you try to convince the store to give a new modern motherboard + new DDR3 RAM at a really low price. Remember that the M2N32 boards even though they are old are high-end motherboards that are quite capable when it comes to overclocking the quad core Phenom IIs. An equivalent modern motherboard would a low-end 990FX motherboard imho.
> Then of course you still have the issue of whether the CPU cooler is faulty or not. If you have an OEM version of windows you might need a new license for it when using another motherboard etc.
> As for how you should prove that you system worked I really don't know...


Well, I do have the old Dual-Core Athlon X2 somewhere stashed, I think (If only I can find where...) - will it help diagnosing?

EDIT: by 990FX do you mean http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131736
or which?


----------



## DrSwizz

I meant a motherboard with the 990FX chipset.
Asus have these:
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/AMD_990FXSB950

Since you do have new Phenom II CPU to test with I don't think an old Athlon X2 would help you very much.
I do think you should follow Gyros advice and make sure that the PSU is working.


----------



## krazie86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> @krazie86:
> Welcome.
> There is not fixed default voltage for modern CPUs. Each CPU is tested and then AMD selects a default voltage for each individual CPU.
> If your CPU is stable at 1.3375V that is fine. If you want to be extra safe you can increase it a little bit.


Thanks for the reply. So after some light usage I got a blue screen. Bumped it up to 1.35V and now it seems to be working good. Cpu temps are staying around 37-42 degrees from idle to gaming.









Now I'm debating about upgrading my 8800gts 320mb to a gtx 660 sc lol


----------



## swervn

cpu.bmp 466k .bmp file


hi guys i have a m2n32-sli deluxe mobo with a athlon 64 x 2 4200+ its clocked at 2750 mhz right now.... can and how can i get more out of it ??? ill send cpu-z pic


----------



## Gyro

Can you get more out of it (the MB) / Yes, (the cpu)not much.
How/ AM3 cpu









Gyro


----------



## ozlay

ok i got a 965 and can only get 2 ram sticks to work can someone help me get all 4 of my sticks to work
http://valid.canardpc.com/2646731


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> ok i got a 965 and can only get 2 ram sticks to work can someone help me get all 4 of my sticks to work
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2646731


If you are trying to run the cpu w/4 sticks populated at 1T it's not going to happen. You may want to change the Command Rate to 2T if not already. The other thing to do is run Memtest 86+ on your ram 2 sticks at a time to make sure ram is good and in both channels to make sure no problems exist in the A or B channel of the mobo or the CPU Memcontroller.

*I ALSO NEED HALP:*

M2N32 Sli Deluxe w/a Ph II X4 940 BE and 2x2GB DDR2-1600 Corsair XMS2

Problem is I can not get the Multiplier to work at multi less than 15 "the default multi for the cpu" Does any one know of a setting in the bios that has something to do w/this or is the mobo or cpu failing?

Thnx N2G


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> If you are trying to run the cpu w/4 sticks populated at 1T it's not going to happen. You may want to change the Command Rate to 2T if not already. The other thing to do is run Memtest 86+ on your ram 2 sticks at a time to make sure ram is good and in both channels to make sure no problems exist in the A or B channel of the mobo or the CPU Memcontroller.
> 
> *I ALSO NEED HALP:*
> 
> M2N32 Sli Deluxe w/a Ph II X4 940 BE and 2x2GB DDR2-1600 Corsair XMS2
> 
> Problem is I can not get the Multiplier to work at multi less than 15 "the default multi for the cpu" Does any one know of a setting in the bios that has something to do w/this or is the mobo or cpu failing?
> 
> Thnx N2G


No im running 2T i just think there isnt enough NB voltage or something it does see all 4 sticks it just dont with them i tried uping the voltage on the ram and also tried running in ganged and unganged and also lowered it to 667mhz but still dont want to boot with 4 sticks

also does your bios have the options to lower the multiplier or is it just when you set it lower it dont work if so try skiping over 14x and going with 13x if you can


----------



## N2Gaming

I lowered it all the way to 10x and the darn thing still runs it at 15x. I cleared cmos and removed battery during cmos removal and still does it. The CMOS battery died so I changed it out and when I went to put the setting back it won't take for some reason.


----------



## ozlay

im at 4.2ghz now







http://valid.canardpc.com/2646916


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> I lowered it all the way to 10x and the darn thing still runs it at 15x. I cleared cmos and removed battery during cmos removal and still does it. The CMOS battery died so I changed it out and when I went to put the setting back it won't take for some reason.


sounds like the same issue i had with my 8400 i never could get a lower multiplier to work i got it to work again after changing the bios to another version maybe you just need to reflash your bios idk but thats kinda a last resort


----------



## Gyro

N2, Besides setting AI tuning to manual,I don't think there are any other settings.
Does it drop with C&Q enabled?
Try PMT, see if it will let you change it.
As ozlay mentioned it might be the bios is fubar.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks guys not what I wanted to hear. This is my last M2N32 and I don't want to brick it if the bios flash fails. Would it be best to flash w/the Athlon X2 5400+ BE ?

I have been trying to make the multiplier settings in the bios to say 10x or 12.5x etc etc then F10 save & exit then go right back into the bios after it reboots and I can see the multi I selected saved in the settings area when running in manual settings mode but for some reason the multi is stuck at 15x based on the CPU speed I see from the CPU settings screen and also when I boot into windows. I have not looked at windows enough to see if Cool N Quiet is working properly or not. I'll go check that out right now.


----------



## ozlay

well i switched back to 4ghz with 276fsb 14.5x multiplier 2200mhz nb with higher nb it should a little bit faster








http://valid.canardpc.com/2647736


----------



## N2Gaming

Looking good ozlay









Here is an image of my system atm. Gyro yes the CnQ is working half arsed correctly as seen in this Screeni notice the voltage does not undervolt.

Makes me think either the CPU is dieing or the Bios is Fubar


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Looking good ozlay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an image of my system atm. Gyro yes the CnQ is working half arsed correctly as seen in this Screeni notice the voltage does not undervolt.
> 
> Makes me think either the CPU is dieing or the Bios is Fubar


nice








i finally got all 4 of my memory sticks to work for some reason it didnt like unganged i had to gang them http://valid.canardpc.com/2647757
strange thing is im not running nvidia system tools or the phenomtweaker tool i just set it in the bios and it works


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> Looking good ozlay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an image of my system atm. Gyro yes the CnQ is working half arsed correctly as seen in this Screeni notice the voltage does not undervolt.
> 
> Makes me think either the CPU is dieing or the Bios is Fubar


yeah and your 3cores








maybe cpuz lies what does everest tell you is it the same thing


----------



## Gyro

Four things I notice,

Older version of cpu-z
chipset reads as 6150(nforce 430)
Ht link at 225 (x1)
only three cores showing

Gyro


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> AMD likes unganged mode.
> 
> Gyro


Really... is there any noticable difference in performance or anything in general? I've always had ganged mode checked on.


----------



## Gyro

Read page 2 & 10 here.or the whole thing if you prefer http://www.ilsistemista.net/index.php/hardware-analysis/3-the-phenom-phenomii-memory-controller-and-the-ganged-vs-unganged-question.html?start=1

Gyro


----------



## ozlay

fixed


----------



## N2Gaming

Strange I had not noticed CPU-Z said only 3 cores. I def have 4 cores running and Prime95 stable on all 4 cores. I think the BIOS needs to be flashed again.

Edit: did any one notice my ram timings of 5-5-5-5-23


----------



## KJThaDon

Hi guys, I am looking to running one of these http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2372719 in my M2N32-SLI DELUXE. I read there are some minor things that might have to be tweaked to get the CPU running properly, but I have another question about RAM. I have seen a few people who have had problems while running 4 sticks? I do run 8gb of RAM using 4 modules of this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227377

What are the issues with the RAM not being detected or what?
I would really like to keep my 8g

Thank you


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJThaDon*
> 
> Hi guys, I am looking to running one of these http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2372719 in my M2N32-SLI DELUXE. I read there are some minor things that might have to be tweaked to get the CPU running properly, but I have another question about RAM. I have seen a few people who have had problems while running 4 sticks? I do run 8gb of RAM using 4 modules of this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227377
> 
> What are the issues with the RAM not being detected or what?
> I would really like to keep my 8g
> 
> Thank you


i actually just got that cpu from tiger and mine came packaged really well and that is a great deal you wont find it any place cheaper


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJThaDon*
> 
> Hi guys, I am looking to running one of these http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2372719 in my M2N32-SLI DELUXE. I read there are some minor things that might have to be tweaked to get the CPU running properly, but I have another question about RAM. I have seen a few people who have had problems while running 4 sticks? I do run 8gb of RAM using 4 modules of this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227377
> 
> What are the issues with the RAM not being detected or what?
> I would really like to keep my 8g
> 
> Thank you


Yes you need to run PMT,M2Ntweaker or nvtools to run the 965.also flash bios to 5002 with old cpu installed.
Most who have trouble with four dimms are running mixed sets.
two of three of my M2N32's are running 4 dimms(4x1gb) w/AM3 cpus with no problems.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## cesarlalp

Hi all again, I returned, I could buy the PII965 BEdition, and also, buy a Kingston HyperX RAM 1066 2GB for each x4 = 8gb, but I never set up the PC, just install the BIOS 5002.

NVtools remember it exists and the version that should not be used. I forget which.
Also RPMsTOOL or something similar.

Well it would be excellent, whether out new versions that have better performance or new tools.

Also the new settings to be made for each type of tool, and not want to wait anymore, I want to install everything and to do it in W7 on WinXP and Ubuntu.

At the moment I have the m2s32 sli deluxe wifi with AM2 athlon 64 x2 940, and 5002 bios and operating system installed XPSP3.

I leave with the most stable PC to play games as much as possible, I also get one or two video cards of the type 450, do not think the "mother" support the newest..

Please can help me...givme a hand

my first post in Page 915.....the time run fast.....

THANKSSS


----------



## KJThaDon

Hello and thank you

I believe I have done all the steps correctly, although my windows vs cpu-z show different core speeds..

latest bios
I have CPU Voltage at 1.35
ram at 2.2v
Multi at 16x
used nvidia tools
Cool n quiet disabled

Here are some shots






Thank you!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJThaDon*
> 
> Hello and thank you
> 
> I believe I have done all the steps correctly, although my windows vs cpu-z show different core speeds..
> 
> latest bios
> I have CPU Voltage at 1.35
> ram at 2.2v
> Multi at 16x
> used nvidia tools
> Cool n quiet disabled
> 
> Here are some shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


For the most part it looks ok.
The stock cpu multi should be x17.(17x200=3400)
NVtools will only adjust multi to as high as it is set in the bios,so set multi in bios to x19 and then set the multi you want in the tools.
Trust cpu-z over windows.
Also The M2N32 overvolts the cpu by about .040-.045 from what you set in the bios,so you can drop the volts a couple of notches so cpu-z reads as 1.36-1.37v.(I find this range to have the least vdroop at stock clocks)

Do you plan to oc ?

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*
> 
> Hi all again, I returned, I could buy the PII965 BEdition, and also, buy a Kingston HyperX RAM 1066 2GB for each x4 = 8gb, but I never set up the PC, just install the BIOS 5002.
> 
> NVtools remember it exists and the version that should not be used. I forget which.
> Also RPMsTOOL or something similar.
> 
> Well it would be excellent, whether out new versions that have better performance or new tools.
> 
> Also the new settings to be made for each type of tool, and not want to wait anymore, I want to install everything and to do it in W7 on WinXP and Ubuntu.
> 
> At the moment I have the m2s32 sli deluxe wifi with AM2 athlon 64 x2 940, and 5002 bios and operating system installed XPSP3.
> 
> I leave with the most stable PC to play games as much as possible, I also get one or two video cards of the type 450, do not think the "mother" support the newest..
> 
> Please can help me...givme a hand
> 
> my first post in Page 915.....the time run fast.....
> 
> THANKSSS


I don't think you will get the tools to work with linux.
You may be better off looking for a cpu the does not require the tools.
Maybe an Athlon II x4 or x4 945.
Two 450 gfx cards will work ok.

Gyro


----------



## DrSwizz

You do have this tool available in Linux:
http://www.ztex.de/misc/k10ctl.e.html


----------



## cesarlalp

THANK you all, I remember the most, well what if I want to check out is the possibility of a mind felxible enough settings to run good games and not have to change anything, for now just change the bios to 5002, is whereas there NVtool RPMST and now I saw that there is another "M2Ntweaker" did not know him.
Can you advise best settings and tools to use?


----------



## KJThaDon

Thank you!

One last thing, hopefully.

I cannot get my NV settings to load at startup

I made the profile and set it to load with windows but it goes back to 804mhz until i set it again eveytime..

One thing i could never figure out is where is the "C1E" setting in bios? It's supposed to be disabled right?

Also just downloaded PMT to see how that is, but I do not know what to set CPU VID or NB VID to..

Thanks


----------



## Gyro

In PMT for AM2 use the NBvid to adjust cpu volts.
Make adjustments with cpu-z open for real time updates.



Gyro


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*
> 
> THANK you all, I remember the most, well what if I want to check out is the possibility of a mind felxible enough settings to run good games and not have to change anything, for now just change the bios to 5002, is whereas there NVtool RPMST and now I saw that there is another "M2Ntweaker" did not know him.
> Can you advise best settings and tools to use?


You can purchase a different chip like the phenom ii 945 or a locked multiplier chip like the Business class b95 b97 or b99 which I am running @ stock without any software tweaks. M2N tweaker has been well reviewed lately.


----------



## C-64

Hi,
I need help.
I installed the Phenom on my motherboard M2N-SLI DELUXE BIOS REVISION 5001.
But now I have the problem about the Mhz of CPU and RAM.

CPU: AMD PHENOM II X4 965 PROCESSOR 803Mhz (Why this frequency?)

RAM: 4x1 DDR2 800 MHZ - but my Bios read it 677 MHz UNGANGED (I was setting it to 800Mhz manually in Bios, its correct?)

How I can solve my problem with CPU (803Mhz) and RAM (UNGANGED or GANGED?)?

Thanks


----------



## Gyro

What tool are you using PMT,M2Ntweaker or NVtools?
Cpu-z screenshot please.

Gyro


----------



## C-64

I dont use any TOOL atm.
The screenshot of CPU and RAM wih CPUZ.


----------



## Gyro

You need one of the tools to make the cpu run at proper speed.PMT(phenommsrtweaker)or M2Ntweaker are the preferred tools.
What does the ram run at when set to auto? Can you post a link to the ram you are using please.

Gyro


----------



## C-64

So for the CPU I need to use M2Ntweaker?
I cant with BIOS?

About RAM:

2 of Kingston (NEW)
and
2 of VData 1GB DDR2 PC6400 800MHz (OLD 6/7 years ago)(similar to THIS but mine 1GBeach)


----------



## C-64

Screenshot of my RAMs:


----------



## Gyro

Yes,you need to use one of the tools.
You can change cpu volts and multi in the tool and make all other changes in the bios.see post# 10969 above for pic of PMT.(M2Ntweaker is the same with some added options)
When you set the ram manually did you set timing [email protected]
Have you tried each set by themselves?

Gyro


----------



## C-64

Ty Im ready the post.
But Im not expert in this.
Do u know some link to download this TOOL?
Ram is setting in AUTO (677 unganged) but I tried to put it in 800mhz, but then I remake AUTO cuz I dont know well if UNGANGED or GANGED.


----------



## Gyro

http://phenommsrtweake.sourceforge.net/
Unganged is best.
Are the matching ram sticks in the right slots? KVR in 1&3,adata in 2&4?

Gyro


----------



## C-64

OK TY.
Version 2.0.4 installed.
Now I need to undestand like sue it


----------



## C-64

Now I put my RAMs to DDR2 800MHz UNGANGED from Bios. Its right?
The RAM are like first (configured DUAL CHANNEL with old CPU Athlon 5200+)

DIMM A1: KINGSTON
DIMM A2: ADATA
DIMM B1: KINGSTON
DIMM B2: ADATA

Like my motherboard's guide reccomend.

About CPU:
How I can use this TOOL well?
In Bios I must to touch the Multiplier in Manual Mode?


----------



## Gyro

The ram looks ok.
I'll give you the setup I'm running to get you started.
In bios set cpu multi to x16,set cpu voltage to auto,disable cool & quite,boot to windows.
Open PMT,then open cpu-z.,in the dropdown pick balanced ,start with P2 set all 4 cores to x5,set cpu vid & nb vid to 1.0625v.
P1 cores to x8 and volts to 1.2125v.
P0 cores to x17 and volts to 1.36v.click apply.

Click service button and second screen appears,in p-state bounds set 0-2,click update,the new settings will appear.
Check boxes make setting permanent and enable custom C&Q,click apply.
Close service window and change to high performance and see if your cpu increases to 3.4mhz.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## C-64

Thank you Gyro.
Now is 3,21Ghz.
But I have two question:
1)Its normal the numbers of BUS SPEED and HT LINK?
2)I have put in Bios 16x in Multplier, but in CPUZ I see already 5x.


----------



## Gyro

PMT setup looks ok.
cpu-z is totally fubar.
Some have had weird readings from the newer versions of cpu-z. try an older version, like 1.60.1.

Gyro


----------



## C-64

Ok I try now.
But in Bios I can set Voltage CPU like 1.3v?
Or its dangerous?


----------



## Gyro

Leave the cpu volts in the bios on auto.
PMT handles volts now.

Gyro


----------



## C-64

OK CPU volt is alredy in AUTO.
Screen shot with OLD CPUZ.



Where is Core Speed? Bus Speed? Rated FSB?
I think there is some thing wrong about my system.
Core voltage is always to 0.992 and so the Multiplier is always to x5.0



Anyway the processor is 3,21Ghz
But I think the computer dont work well.
Mby something wrong into Bios?

Thanks.


----------



## Gyro

Something is not right with cpu-z.
Try setting the p-state bounds to 0-0,that will force it to use the 17 multi.

Gyro


----------



## C-64

Hey Gyro.
Im return back with my OLD CPUZ (first version I had in my PC, cuz now I can see BusSpeed/HTLink).
I leave setting like you said me yesterday (p-state bounds to 0-2, its in Balance and High Perfomance only).
And I tried setting in Unganged mode on PMT (only in Balance and Hig Perfomance, in need also in Power Saver?).
I put it cuz I see in POST UNGANGED for my RAM (into bios is AUTO).
Its wrong?
Anyway now the system is OK.
Tell me what I must to do now.

Thanks


----------



## Gyro

It's getting better, but the bus speed and ht link are not right.I don't know what's up with the readings from cpu-z.
Cool & quiet is disabled in the bios,yes/no?
Change PMT back to ganged mode,it has nothing to do with the ram.

Gyro


----------



## C-64

Yes, Cool & Quiet is disabled in the bios.
Ok, but if I change back in GANGED MODE its return to Multiplier x5.

What I can to do with Bus Speed and HT Link?

Bus Speed: 189Mhz
HT Link: 945Mhz

You think its a problem of CPUZ or my computer?

PS: Gyro, mby my problem is Phenom 965 Black Edition from 125watt?


----------



## Devils Angel

Hello to all overclocker community, and more specifically to the bests







(M2N32 users for sure)









I have one little question, I see page 996 jk86racing which use a multiplier of 20.5.








How it's possible, in Nvidia Tools the max value is 18.5.
I would know how "unlock" this parameter.

I currently work with :
Phenom II X4 980
1.35 V core
18.5 X 206 Mhz = 3.8 Ghz

Thanks a lot


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devils Angel*
> 
> Hello to all overclocker community, and more specifically to the bests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (M2N32 users for sure)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one little question, I see page 996 jk86racing which use a multiplier of 20.5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How it's possible, in Nvidia Tools the max value is 18.5.
> I would know how "unlock" this parameter.
> 
> I currently work with :
> Phenom II X4 980
> 1.35 V core
> 18.5 X 206 Mhz = 3.8 Ghz
> 
> Thanks a lot


You have to raise your multiplier in BIOS to where you want to set it with software.


----------



## ozlay

so i tried almost everything and it seems like i will never get my system to run in unganged mode with the memory i have so i will have to stay with ganged mode until i can get more ram sticks http://valid.canardpc.com/2658082


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C-64*
> 
> Yes, Cool & Quiet is disabled in the bios.
> Ok, but if I change back in GANGED MODE its return to Multiplier x5.
> 
> What I can to do with Bus Speed and HT Link?
> 
> Bus Speed: 189Mhz
> HT Link: 945Mhz
> 
> You think its a problem of CPUZ or my computer?
> 
> PS: Gyro, mby my problem is Phenom 965 Black Edition from 125watt?


Go here and download the trial version of AIDA64 extreme http://www.aida64.com/downloads
Expand the computer tab and click overclock,look at the cpu speed readings,are they normal or the same as cpu-z ? post a screenshot of it please.
Mine are oc'd in the pic, but yours should read bus 200,ht 1000.
There are lots of people using the 965 on the M2N-sli dlx,that is not the problem.



Gyro


----------



## C-64

OK ty for answer me.
Look at screenshot.



(It possible to have this program free?)


----------



## Gyro

That looks ok,







stress the cpu and see if the multi goes to x17.
It must be cpu-z that is not working right.

That is the free version,some of it is blanked out,there is also a payed version.

Gyro


----------



## C-64

Ok TY








This is when CPU is in stress.



So normally I have Multiplier to x5 and only when its in stress go to x8 or x17, right?

About RAM, I look it to 400Mhz at 6-6-6-18, its OK?


----------



## Gyro

Yes, it works just like cool & quiet .If you want full power all the time just switch it too high performance and it will stay at x17.
And the ram is ok too.

Gyro


----------



## C-64

Really thank you man, you saved me.
Ty about this program, I "pay" it and I can see everything now








OK perfect now I can change in peace my Windows 7 32bit to 64bit.

Thanks again


----------



## Gyro

Glad to help.

Gyro


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Hey everyone. I need to double the amount of ram in my system. I am currently running 4x1GB Corsair XMS DDR2 800 in my system. 800 or 1066 is the question? would like to get the 1066 if i can but Is it possible to run 4 banks at 1066 on our boards or is this asking too much?


----------



## Gyro

AM2 is 1 dimm per channel for 1066,but you can run 4 sticks of 1066 @ 800 and oc it with refclock back to 1066









Gyro


----------



## mlreta

Hi, all.

Due to financial issues, I had to sell my latest computer so I started looking at my closet to see what I could find to set a system up from all the old and spare parts I had. So I found my old M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless... already with the Athlon 64 X2 5200 in it. I cleaned it all, replaced the thermal grease, dumped an old video card and a 1 GB memory and mounted it on an old case with a standard 450W PS... Switched it on and... IT BOOTED UP!!!!

So, my questions: what is the fastest memory I could use on this MB? 1066 x4 cards?
What is the fastest CPU that can be used? According to the documentation I found, it is the Phenom II X4 945. Problem is those are hard to find new. The newer ones (955, 965, 975) are also compatible?

And about a video card, I was planning on getting a GT430. Is it enough or is it too slow (or too fast) for that system?

Thank you all,

Regards,

Mariano


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlreta*
> 
> Hi, all.
> 
> Due to financial issues, I had to sell my latest computer so I started looking at my closet to see what I could find to set a system up from all the old and spare parts I had. So I found my old M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless... already with the Athlon 64 X2 5200 in it. I cleaned it all, replaced the thermal grease, dumped an old video card and a 1 GB memory and mounted it on an old case with a standard 450W PS... Switched it on and... IT BOOTED UP!!!!
> 
> So, my questions: what is the fastest memory I could use on this MB? 1066 x4 cards?
> What is the fastest CPU that can be used? According to the documentation I found, it is the Phenom II X4 945. Problem is those are hard to find new. The newer ones (955, 965, 975) are also compatible?
> 
> And about a video card, I was planning on getting a GT430. Is it enough or is it too slow (or too fast) for that system?
> 
> Thank you all,
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mariano


1066 ram will work
Phenom ii x4 955 965 975 will work with a workaround (and some are overclocking these with that board to 4+GHz), you should read the Original post. It addresses this and has step by step instructions
Gt430 is relatively weak. Like an htpc Gpu. If that covers your needs than that's fine.


----------



## ozlay

my temps seem a little high i was wondering if it is hard to take off the motherboard heat pipe and replace the thermal paste and will MX-4 work


----------



## Gyro

Only as hard as it is to remove MB.
Only the SB/NB use TIM,the VRMS have thermal pads.
Are you using the squirrel cage fan? That will knock off about 5-7c .

Gyro


----------



## polw

Hi
Im useing M2nN SLI Deluxe and Im wondering which one of the newest Phenom I can use on this motherboard ?
965BE is maximum? or 970? 980? or meaby X6 1055T


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polw*
> 
> Hi
> Im useing M2nN SLI Deluxe and Im wondering which one of the newest Phenom I can use on this motherboard ?
> 965BE is maximum? or 970? 980? or meaby X6 1055T


You can run up to the 980,but the 955/965 are probably best for that board.You will need bios version 5001 also.
The Thuban cpu's will not work.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> AM2 is 1 dimm per channel for 1066,but you can run 4 sticks of 1066 @ 800 and oc it with refclock back to 1066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyro


Thanks I will plan on getting some 1066 even though I know it won't come cheap


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Only as hard as it is to remove MB.
> Only the SB/NB use TIM,the VRMS have thermal pads.
> Are you using the squirrel cage fan? That will knock off about 5-7c .
> 
> Gyro


yeah im useing the squirlcage but im still getting pretty high temps the nb is running at around 50c and the sb is running at about 40c must be the 965 cuz my temps where fine before the upgrade


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> yeah im useing the squirlcage but im still getting pretty high temps the nb is running at around 50c and the sb is running at about 40c must be the 965 cuz my temps where fine before the upgrade


Thats not bad


----------



## Gyro

Ya,that's not bad.
Have you tried dropping the gfx card to the lower slot or putting a fan on the back of the hdd cage blowing to the back.

Gyro


----------



## rkastner

Hi all, I spent a couple of hours reading a lot of the posts. I must say I didn't realize I had such a quality MB. I started research because I wanted to purchase an upgrade but after reading all of this...maybe not? I did learn quite a bit that's for sure.

I have the M2N32-SLI deluxe with the AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ processor 8g of matched Corsair ram, nVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti, Windows 7 64 bit and just installed my first SSD drive and I was wondering if you think I should invest in the Phenom quad core and if so which one do you recommend.

I really don't overclock but I am a gamer probably not considered to be hard core gamer however since I enjoy mostly single mission FPS the most.
I do appreciate good gaming graphics.

Anyway sorry to bore you all but thanks in advance for some personal advise.

Oh and to go full disclosure I have not even upgraded from the original BIOs I am running 1402 10/25/07 I am 62 years old but 21 in spirit.

So I know I have to update bios in order to run a Phenom but if you recommend not to upgrade should I update to the latest bios?

Ron


----------



## DrSwizz

@rkastner:

A Phenom II will be a nice and cost effective upgrade for your system as long as you are willing to deal with the workaround to get it up to full speed.
Upgrading your whole system would of course get you a faster system and hardware with more modern features, but also a considerably higher price.
Look for any Phenom II 955 to 980, with the exception of the Thuban based Phenom IIs.


----------



## Fossil

Deeeeeeeeeeeefinitely upgrade to a Phenom II. You'll notice a pretty significant performance gain over the old Athlon CPU. Not to mention that 560ti is probably bottlenecked to hell right now.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkastner*
> 
> Hi all, I spent a couple of hours reading a lot of the posts. I must say I didn't realize I had such a quality MB. I started research because I wanted to purchase an upgrade but after reading all of this...maybe not? I did learn quite a bit that's for sure.
> 
> I have the M2N32-SLI deluxe with the AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ processor 8g of matched Corsair ram, nVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti, Windows 7 64 bit and just installed my first SSD drive and I was wondering if you think I should invest in the Phenom quad core and if so which one do you recommend.
> 
> I really don't overclock but I am a gamer probably not considered to be hard core gamer however since I enjoy mostly single mission FPS the most.
> I do appreciate good gaming graphics.
> 
> Anyway sorry to bore you all but thanks in advance for some personal advise.
> 
> Oh and to go full disclosure I have not even upgraded from the original BIOs I am running 1402 10/25/07 I am 62 years old but 21 in spirit.
> 
> So I know I have to update bios in order to run a Phenom but if you recommend not to upgrade should I update to the latest bios?
> 
> Ron


As stated above me, the Phenom II quad upgrade will be quite an improvement. Your CPU is most definitely the limiting factor in your build at the moment.

Update BIOS to 5002, insert Phenom II 9XX, load up MSRTweaker, insert some proper P(erformance)States, and off you go. It might take a couple of reboots (mine did), there has been some difficulty for some people with USB keyboards (not the case for me).

If you feel that you are comfortable adjusting a few BIOS settings then it really isn't difficult. Since you say you wont overclock, you may want to go with a chip with a higher stock clock like the 975

It would however be easy as pie to take the 955 or the 965 to 3.6+ghz with your board if you want to save the (~$60) cash and get the same performance.

Although I had no problem reaching the limit of my motherboard even with my mixed ram and locked Multiplier chip (~3.6ghz is as far as the non32 m2n-SLI DLX can go) You have a better board than I do however.









I paid ~$70 for my Business class Phenom on ebay IIRC for reference


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Ya,that's not bad.
> Have you tried dropping the gfx card to the lower slot or putting a fan on the back of the hdd cage blowing to the back.
> 
> Gyro




replaced the tmi on the heat pipe it did lower the temps a little and i also put an 80mm fan (delta) on top of it and have the my 5770 in the lower slot and hwmonitor maybe just lies anyways







but i gess my temps are ok sence im running at 4ghz im going to be upgrading the 212+ fans to deltas as well shoule pull more air over the board

http://valid.canardpc.com/2666066


----------



## Gyro

Show the same ss with prime running









Gyro

Nice oc btw


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Show the same ss with prime running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyro
> 
> Nice oc btw


----------



## Gyro

Super, thanks.

Gyro


----------



## Quartapound

Hello Everyone!

Found this this thread because I'm a proud M2N-SLI Deluxe owner, trying to get as much value out of this great MOBO...

I'd like to join the club!!

here's my CPU-Z validaton,

http://valid.canardpc.com/2669130

as it says I currently have a Athlon X2 Windsor 6000+ which is OC'd to 3.3Ghz

GFX card is an ATI Radeon HD 4870

I already have the 5001 BIOS running on it,

I have a Cooler Master V8 heatsink,

I recently started considering upgrading the MOBO/CPU/RAM but I really don't have the $$ right now (starving student) and when I found this forum I realized I might be able to get away with only a CPU upgrade, as this MOBO has amazing longevity and cpu support.

I'd probably have to upgrade my RAM as well, it's mixed right now and not very good.

I'm looking at NCIX (canada) and they have an AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Quad Core Processor AM3 3.4GHZ 8MB Cache 125W 45NM for what seems like a reasonable price.... 87.99

...although from my searching I can't find any people who have used this CPU on my MOBO (although there are lots with the M2N32-SLI who have)

Is there any problems with support for the 965 on the M2N-SLI deluxe? (besides using the nvidia system tools to execute the workarounds which I've been reading about?)

I'd probably pickup another 4 gigs of RAM to replace the mixed stuff I have right now which would add another ~$26 to the 88....

Is there a better way to improve my performance for 120$?

The Benchmarks between the 945-965 and the Intel G860 look pretty similar... and if I bought a relatively cheap MOBO with it, would only be slightly more expensive, but I would have way more options to upgrade in the future because the LGA1155 slot would allow me to get an i5 or i7 eventually...

What do you guys think?

ANY input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Gyro

I say grab the 965, it works fine on your board.
Can you tell us what ram you are running or post a link.
If you switch to Intel, it'll cost way more.(MB,cpu,DDR3 ram etc..)
As for the workaround,NVtools,PMT(phenommsrtweaker) or M2Ntweaker(http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10690#post_18213730) will work.
Go back a few pages and see detailed help on getting PMT up and running.Posts between me and C-64.

Good luck

Gyro

ps. where in canuckia are you? I'm in NS.


----------



## Quartapound

I just found someone selling a 925 on kijiji for 60$ which I'm going to jump on... after taxes and delivery the 965 will be over 100$ and the benchmarks are nearly Identical, even with a locked multiplier I can still 'UP' the FSB to get back to the 965 stock speeds I assume... not to mention I've read in some places the 965 is a 140 watt processor and I thought my MOBO only does up to 125. the 925 is only 95watt.

RAM : 4096 MB DDR2 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : Unknown (Unknown) @ 4-4-4-12
Slot 1 : 1024MB (6400)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : OCZ
Slot 2 : 1024MB (6400)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : OCZ
Slot 3 : 1024MB (4300)
Slot 3 Manufacturer : Kingston
Slot 4 : 1024MB (4300)
Slot 4 Manufacturer : Kingston

that's my ram.... I'll probably be going directly to the computer shop after getting the processor (which I'm leaving for now) to get more RAM, because I don't think what I've got now is very good.

Let me know what you guys think, especially if you read this within the next hour! I'll check it before dropping more $$ on new ram


----------



## Gyro

The 925 will work out of the box also,no need for the workaround.
The ocz ram is probably ok but the kingston is a little slow.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Quartapound

I've got the 925 installed, seems to be working great! ...I am starting to mess around with the various settings/overclocking... (I'm new to overclocking)

I also picked up 2GB Mushkin 6400... so I have that, and 2GB of OCZ 6400 in there now

I've got 247 x 14 going right now (gives me 3.458Ghz)
my HT link i have set to x4 (which would give me 988hz)
DRAM I have set to DDR2-667 which is a 3:5 ratio... which gives me 823Mhz for my RAM (which is pretty damn close to stock PC2-6400...

I had to up my core voltage to 1.4375v to keep things stable, when I tried at a lower setting the system would freeze during Prime95 blend stress test.

I have a Cooler Master v8 cooling it... P95 has been going for 20 minutes so far and hasn't had an error... core temp hasnt exceeded 44... helps that I'm in a cold basement.

Does this all make sense?

...I find it annoying that CPU-Z doesnt display my DRAM Frequency or Bus Speed... assuming thats because I have Windows 8

Thanks in advance....

Gyro..... btw, I'm in southern Ontario


----------



## Gyro

Looking good








You can bump the ram up to 667 and still be under 800.
Here is a handy chart showing the effect between reference clock(Cpu frequency) and ram speed. http://www.overclock.net/t/146129/ddr2-ram-dividers
Don't worry about ram dividers,it's set when you choose the ram frequency.

I worked at Port Weller Dry dock as a welder for about year, back in 2000.Lived in Stoney Creek.
Was out in AB and needed a change,work only lasted a year and I was back to AB.
Now I'm back in NS with a bad back.

Gyro


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quartapound*
> 
> I've got the 925 installed, seems to be working great! ...I am starting to mess around with the various settings/overclocking... (I'm new to overclocking)
> 
> I also picked up 2GB Mushkin 6400... so I have that, and 2GB of OCZ 6400 in there now
> 
> I've got 247 x 14 going right now (gives me 3.458Ghz)
> my HT link i have set to x4 (which would give me 980)
> DRAM I have set to DDR2-667 which is a 3:5 ratio... which gives me 823Mhz for my RAM (which is pretty damn close to stock PC2-6400...
> 
> I had to up my core voltage to 1.425v to keep things stable, when I tried at a lower setting the system would freeze during Prime95 blend stress test.
> 
> I have a Cooler Master v8 cooling it... P95 has been going for 20 minutes so far and hasn't had an error... core temp hasnt exceeded 46... helps that I'm in a cold basement.
> 
> Does this all make sense?
> 
> ...I find it annoying that CPU-Z doesnt display my DRAM Frequency or Bus Speed... assuming thats because I have Windows 8
> 
> Thanks in advance....
> 
> Gyro..... btw, I'm in southern Ontario


I could never get my chip to pass 12 hours of prime with anything over 3.6ghz on my non 32 board.
watch your vrm temps. Active cooling helped me there dramatically.
your setup is quite similar to mine I have a locked multi chip an m2nsli dlx and mixed RAM. You do have much better CPU cooling than I however, and @ 3.6 Im flirting with temps that are too high after awhile in P95


This was the settings i was happiest with

Also I had to use an older version of CPU-Z to get it to read anything IIRC. Not surprised that its a bit buggy in Win8


----------



## omg1337

Hello again,
So I've been using my Phenom II x4 965 at clock speeds in my m2n-sli deluxe motherboard for the last month or so and haven't had any problems until today. I was playing everquest and the system locked up completely. I had to push the reset button, and now I get blue screens saying my BIOS isn't ACPI compliant. Isn't 5001 ACPI compliant or am I crazy? I did a couple windows updates but it was just for things like my monitor drivers, my generic Microsoft keyboard and mouse drivers, and drivers for my old wireless NIC. I've used my PC for days after installing those drivers though and I shut down whenever I'm done using my PC for the day. Any idea what could have happened?


----------



## omg1337

I figured out what was wrong. I had a virus, and it must've messed around with settings in my BIOS. I flashed the BIOS, but Windows was still holding every time it started and I couldn't figure out why. I started flicking settings in the BIOS, and it turns out that having ganged memory was required. I didn't think it was required as some users report they achieve better performance with unganged memory. Hope this helps someone and they don't have to go through the same thing (I didn't read through the entire thread to see if someone else has had this problem before, though.)


----------



## Quartapound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> I could never get my chip to pass 12 hours of prime with anything over 3.6ghz on my non 32 board.
> watch your vrm temps. Active cooling helped me there dramatically.
> your setup is quite similar to mine I have a locked multi chip an m2nsli dlx and mixed RAM. You do have much better CPU cooling than I however, and @ 3.6 Im flirting with temps that are too high after awhile in P95
> 
> 
> This was the settings i was happiest with
> 
> Also I had to use an older version of CPU-Z to get it to read anything IIRC. Not surprised that its a bit buggy in Win8


And you believe it's due to the limitations of the motherboard, not the CPU, or something else?

...I have a much better CPU cooler but I also don't live in California, haha...

I seem to have reached a bottleneck that I have been unable to overcome... I can't seem to get my FSB higher than 250 (actually, I cant even get it to 250) ... the system won't even get past the BIOS, or even POST when I try to set it higher...

but everything is rock solid at 247

my HT multiplier is 4x and I lower the RAM to 533 (so I don't go over its rated 800mhz)...

I've tried bumping the Vcore voltage to 1.485 and it still doesn't even want to boot windows.... but it's rock solid at 247 with much less voltage (1.4375)

Is there anything else I can tweak, settings wise? or have I reached the top end of my CPU performance... max temp full load i've seen at current FSB and voltage is only 45 so I gotta believe I can squeeze a bit more out of it!

BTW... How do I monitor vrm temps?

Edit.... I just read back to page 1069 and 1070 and it's becoming apparent to me what you were talking about and that I might have reached the limitation of my motherboard


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omg1337*
> 
> I figured out what was wrong. I had a virus, and it must've messed around with settings in my BIOS. I flashed the BIOS, but Windows was still holding every time it started and I couldn't figure out why. I started flicking settings in the BIOS, and it turns out that having ganged memory was required. I didn't think it was required as some users report they achieve better performance with unganged memory. Hope this helps someone and they don't have to go through the same thing (I didn't read through the entire thread to see if someone else has had this problem before, though.)


Thanks for sharing, sorry that no one here was able to help. I also have heard that unganged is superior and thats the way that I have my ram set.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quartapound*
> 
> And you believe it's due to the limitations of the motherboard, not the CPU, or something else?
> 
> ...I have a much better CPU cooler but I also don't live in California, haha...
> 
> I seem to have reached a bottleneck that I have been unable to overcome... I can't seem to get my FSB higher than 250 (actually, I cant even get it to 250) ... the system won't even get past the BIOS, or even POST when I try to set it higher...
> 
> but everything is rock solid at 247
> 
> my HT multiplier is 4x and I lower the RAM to 533 (so I don't go over its rated 800mhz)...
> 
> I've tried bumping the Vcore voltage to 1.485 and it still doesn't even want to boot windows.... but it's rock solid at 247 with much less voltage (1.4375)
> 
> Is there anything else I can tweak, settings wise? or have I reached the top end of my CPU performance... max temp full load i've seen at current FSB and voltage is only 45 so I gotta believe I can squeeze a bit more out of it!
> 
> BTW... How do I monitor vrm temps?
> 
> Edit.... I just read back to page 1069 and 1070 and it's becoming apparent to me what you were talking about and that I might have reached the limitation of my motherboard


I monitor vrm temps with nTune. It shows "MCP" as a sensor and that is your motherboard temps.

Glad you found some useful info from my old posts, I was hoping that keeping track of that stuff would be useful.









So your running 247x14? I can get mine to 257x14.

Drop HT to 3x?

Bump ram voltages a bit since ddr2 can take a bunch of volts.

Try booting @ 250+ with a much lower multi to see if its the board limiting you or something else?
I could run windows @ 4+ghz @ 250x16, but not stress stable. Drops the 4th core real quick
and 258x14 fails eventually. (~15 hours) This may have been just tickling some temp threshold, but 257x14 works.








Even booted @ 265 x13.5




You have a 925 right? Those are c2, whereas mine is c3 i believe which IIRC the C2's take a bit more volts


----------



## Quartapound

Thanks, I'll try all of what you mentioned and report back.... I do have the C3 revision of the 925 though (they made both) ...which from what I've read the C3's overclock better, but as you mentioned can't take as much voltage as the C2 (at least not according to what AMD specc'd)

Here's what It looks like as I'm typing this



I used the same version of CPU-Z as you and the rest of the info populated for me... thanks for the tip

I'm off to go adjust a few more numbers and see if I can get lucky,

thanks again

edit..... seems like the DDR2 Voltage was exactly what was holding me back, even though I had brought it down to 1:1 when trying to go over 250, it still wouldn't even let me boot windows or post....as soon as I upped the DDR2 voltage to 2V it went past the previous bottleneck... running at 257x14 with prime95 torture test as this is being posted!


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quartapound*
> 
> Thanks, I'll try all of what you mentioned and report back.... I do have the C3 revision of the 925 though (they made both) ...which from what I've read the C3's overclock better, but as you mentioned can't take as much voltage as the C2 (at least not according to what AMD specc'd)
> 
> Here's what It looks like as I'm typing this
> 
> 
> 
> I used the same version of CPU-Z as you and the rest of the info populated for me... thanks for the tip
> 
> I'm off to go adjust a few more numbers and see if I can get lucky,
> 
> thanks again
> 
> edit..... seems like the DDR2 Voltage was exactly what was holding me back, even though I had brought it down to 1:1 when trying to go over 250, it still wouldn't even let me boot windows or post....as soon as I upped the DDR2 voltage to 2V it went past the previous bottleneck... running at 257x14 with prime95 torture test as this is being posted!


----------



## PaPaBlista

Need some insight guys, I've been thinking of upgrading my board,my eyes are strained from research,I know what i'd like " Crosshair V ,Sabertooth 990FX etc.but my bank account says no, any thought on a mid range quality board,What are your thoughts on the ASRock 970 EXTREME3 I want to pass my sweet m2n 32 sli delux on to my boy,(he's still using the soyo dragon agp from 2003 he inherited from me) but I'm having trouble finding somthing comparable to this board I need the e-sata and the wi-fi is nice but i can manage without it, I also have the option of buying another M32N sli for $50, I will be keeping my cpu gpu etc. I have a 6000+ and 2 msi 512mb gt 8800's for the boy plus he would get the memory and such. How much improvement do you think a newer chipset and ddr3 will get me,TIA


----------



## N2Gaming

It could get you a fair amount of improvement if everything is running tick tock tick tock as it should when over clocked and cooled properly. Naturally the DDR3 and PCIe 2.0 is gonna give you a we bit of a fair advantage but would most likely be negligable against the M2N32 as it was the staple for AMD's release of the AM2 platform









DDR3 and PCIe 2.0 x16 AM3 CPU w/higher memclocks will always fair better than what you have now. It all comes down to this... Do you need faster or are you just itching to upgrage ???

Edit:

In my opinion the cheapest and best board for AM3 w/the best performance is MSI's 790FX-GD70 or NF980-G65 one is an AMD and the other is an Nvidia Chipped board and you can't go wrong w/either.

Finding one however will be another challenge.

Oh and you are not going to get Wifi w/either. AsRock made a AM2+ board w/wifi http://www.asrock.com/mb/nvidia/k10n780slix3-wifi/

but it also is also hard to find.

You can spend a but load however as you mentioned on more modern ASUS boards but the bank account won't like it and you probably can't handle it :/

$50.00 for a working M2N32 SLI Deluxe is a steal any day







Just know you are going to have no fun trying to locate DDR2 ram for this board...


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> It could get you a fair amount of improvement if everything is running tick tock tick tock as it should when over clocked and cooled properly. Naturally the DDR3 and PCIe 2.0 is gonna give you a we bit of a fair advantage but would most likely be negligable against the M2N32 as it was the staple for AMD's release of the AM2 platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDR3 and PCIe 2.0 x16 AM3 CPU w/higher memclocks will always fair better than what you have now. It all comes down to this... Do you need faster or are you just itching to upgrage ???


I'm actually pretty content with this board, it runs most game at high or better with the old gt460, it's the boy that needs the upgrade, and if I buy a new board I,m keeping it and he gets the old one that's just the way it is in PaPaBlista's realm LoL, thats why i mentioned the other m2n32 for 50 buucks, I never even thought about the pci e 2.0 but that shouldn't make a really big difference should it as far as my old 460 being bottlenecked.

He gets the 6 gb of OCZ memory I'm running now, (He's running a P4 3.0, 2gb ddr 400 and a 1gb AGP ati card now) I have been eyeing that MSI 790FX-GD70 there still available on ebay, (thats where I got this board back in 07)


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> It could get you a fair amount of improvement if everything is running tick tock tick tock as it should when over clocked and cooled properly. Naturally the DDR3 and PCIe 2.0 is gonna give you a we bit of a fair advantage but would most likely be negligable against the M2N32 as it was the staple for AMD's release of the AM2 platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDR3 and PCIe 2.0 x16 AM3 CPU w/higher memclocks will always fair better than what you have now. It all comes down to this... Do you need faster or are you just itching to upgrage ???
> 
> Edit:
> 
> In my opinion the cheapest and best board for AM3 w/the best performance is MSI's 790FX-GD70 or NF980-G65 one is an AMD and the other is an Nvidia Chipped board and you can't go wrong w/either.
> 
> Finding one however will be another challenge.
> 
> Oh and you are not going to get Wifi w/either. AsRock made a AM2+ board w/wifi http://www.asrock.com/mb/nvidia/k10n780slix3-wifi/
> 
> but it also is also hard to find.
> 
> You can spend a but load however as you mentioned on more modern ASUS boards but the bank account won't like it and you probably can't handle it :/
> 
> $50.00 for a working M2N32 SLI Deluxe is a steal any day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just know you are going to have no fun trying to locate DDR2 ram for this board...


There is a MSI 790fx-gd70 on the bay at $10.50 with 7 days to go I'm keeping a eye on it and there is one for $98 buy it now. I'd like to just get the $50 m2n32 also like you said its a steal, it is missing the wi-fi card I'd just give the boy mine like I said I get along without wi-fi and that would just free up a usb port on the board lol, but I have to decide one or the other I'm on a limited budget, and if I get a newer board it will future proof me for a while and I'll have to get at least 8 gb of ddr3


----------



## N2Gaming

I could sell ya the Wifi card for the board







as I have an extra wink wink







If you have enough ram I'd get the M2N32 as they are pretty bullet proof. MSI on the other hand is pretty much a crap shoot. I have had problems pretty much w/every single one I have ever owned except for the 790FX-GD70 I sold here on OCN. Naturally I never got a chance to use it fully so that could be another reason why I did not experience any problems with it. In any case I'd have to say not to many boards are built like they were back in the day of the M2N32. Now days they use lesser quality componants and less voltage regulators etc etc to get the job done. M2N32 has 8+2 if that means any thing to you


----------



## PaPaBlista

"in response to N2Gaming"

This board has been the best I've ever had (I have been doing this stuff since 94 gone through alot of boards) The only problem I have had with this board is that it wont recognize the WD usb external Passport HDD's,but I see that on alot of forums with different MB's, and I'm not to fond of the sound, the quality is good it just doesn't have the volume, I may get back with you on that wi-fi if I go with the second m32n, Like I said I dont use the wifi but the boys in the back of the house wifi is all he has, I have plenty of ddr2 I'm kinda a ram hoarder, I still have 32 pin simms they make great key chain fobs LoL







Maybe I should melt all that old ram down for the gold it might buy me a board LoL


----------



## maraxion

Hello.
So im working on an older HP based computer with HP Narra3 (ASUS M2N68-LA) motherboard with bios 5.1

Iv searched the web and found sites that say they have phoenix bios to this board, but no thrustworthy downloads.
Hoping that someone here might know it there are a better bios out there to this card, or another way to overclock it.
An asus bios would be great, but unsure if that is safe/doable.

Thanks!


----------



## PaPaBlista

That is a propitiatory mother board you may have to stick with HP because they put crap in there that asus dosen't, could u throw up a screenshot of the first page of the BIOS.


----------



## maraxion

Hello PaPaBlista. Here is a picture of the first page. Hoping there might be a fix so I can finaly open up my bios.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/20130202174843.jpg/


----------



## Gyro

The advanced screen would be better.

Have a look through these threads
http://www.bios-mods.com/search/?cx=partner-pub-9226021234789650%3A9026211290&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=narra3&sa=Search&siteurl=www.bios-mods.com%2F&ref=www.google.ca%2Furl%3Fsa%3Dt%26rct%3Dj%26q%3Dbios%2520mods%26source%3Dweb%26cd%3D1%26cad%3Drja%26sqi%3D2%26ved%3D0CC4QFjAA%26url%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.bios-mods.com%252F%26ei%3D8FkNUfCGJsPmygHI_IHABg%26usg%3DAFQjCNEbRKZjTWsKUEn2a_j3zfG4Yx4Ihw%26bvm%3Dbv.41867550%2Cd.aWc&ss=2240j1301634j6

Gyro


----------



## maraxion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> The advanced screen would be better.
> 
> Have a look through these threads
> http://www.bios-mods.com/search/?cx=partner-pub-9226021234789650%3A9026211290&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=narra3&sa=Search&siteurl=www.bios-mods.com%2F&ref=www.google.ca%2Furl%3Fsa%3Dt%26rct%3Dj%26q%3Dbios%2520mods%26source%3Dweb%26cd%3D1%26cad%3Drja%26sqi%3D2%26ved%3D0CC4QFjAA%26url%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.bios-mods.com%252F%26ei%3D8FkNUfCGJsPmygHI_IHABg%26usg%3DAFQjCNEbRKZjTWsKUEn2a_j3zfG4Yx4Ihw%26bvm%3Dbv.41867550%2Cd.aWc&ss=2240j1301634j6
> 
> Gyro


Thanks gyro.
After some searching I actualy found this one:

-Motherboard Manufacter And Model : Asus/HP M2N68-LA (Narra3) Revision 3.02
- Bios Type : AWARD
- Bios Revision : 5.17
- Bios Link http://www.mediafire.com/?zs8r5ei0ha6hr2c

SLIC: HP-CPC 2.1
SLP: HP
Cert: HP
Modded with AWARD SLIC Mod 1.53
Mod method: ISA

Flash From DOS with AWDFlash:
awdflash 517slic.bin /cc/cd/cp/py/R

HP_ASUS_M2N68-LA_(Narra3)_5.17_HP-CPC_SLIC_2.1_ISA.rar
http://www.sendspace.com/file/igbags

Any idea if it should be ok, and what should I look for on the board to be sure? Also wil a bios like this open the bios to overclocking?

Also advanced like reguested:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/20130202215603.jpg/


----------



## Gyro

You would need to research the bios,to see what was modded.

As with any modded bios there is the chance of bricking the board if it fails.
But by the looks of the advanced page you have absolutely no performance settings at all.
It's not looking good.

Gyro


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maraxion*
> 
> Thanks gyro.
> After some searching I actualy found this one:
> 
> -Motherboard Manufacter And Model : Asus/HP M2N68-LA (Narra3) Revision 3.02
> - Bios Type : AWARD
> - Bios Revision : 5.17
> - Bios Link http://www.mediafire.com/?zs8r5ei0ha6hr2c
> 
> SLIC: HP-CPC 2.1
> SLP: HP
> Cert: HP
> Modded with AWARD SLIC Mod 1.53
> Mod method: ISA
> 
> Flash From DOS with AWDFlash:
> awdflash 517slic.bin /cc/cd/cp/py/R
> 
> HP_ASUS_M2N68-LA_(Narra3)_5.17_HP-CPC_SLIC_2.1_ISA.rar
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/igbags
> 
> Any idea if it should be ok, and what should I look for on the board to be sure? Also wil a bios like this open the bios to overclocking?
> 
> Also advanced like reguested:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/20130202215603.jpg/


the 8400 doesnt overclock very well they max out around 2.4 or 2.5ghz have you tried nvidia system tools i have 8400 in one of my other rigs running at 2.3 with stock volts you maybe able to do better with good cooling and stock voltage


----------



## tazman171

Decided to pull my M2N32-SLI Deluxe out of the closet to see whether or not it would boot up. It ended up in there because it failed to post when I took it and all of its hardware and put it in a new case as I had just built a new system. Well, apparently sitting for 2 years did the trick because I just validated with a new Phenom II X4 965 BE:

Phenom II X4 965 BE
http://valid.canardpc.com/2678819



Used the 5002 bios. Followed the guide in the google spread sheet and it went easy, hate having to use the old PS2 keyboard but at least it's only during boot up. Actually impressed with the numbers this is throwing out,not to far off of my 1090T X6 BE OC @ 3.94GHz on an Asus M4N98-TD-EVO with DDR3. I bought thius board back in 2006, never thought it would see it 4 gens of cpus on it and now I'm glad I didn't toss is.


----------



## Gyro

Good stuff









I switched back from an M4N98td-evo(thought it was the next M2N32







)

This board should be in the hall of fame









Gyro


----------



## tazman171

I thought that's what this thread was about? Lol, you are correct though.


----------



## Zool

Hi guys!

I've recently spent hours informing myself about possible upgrades for my system.
After reading kinda 1000 diffrent possibilities and recommendations I thought I just ask straigt away in this forum..
I'm currently running:

Athlon 64 X2 6000+ (standard settings)
GeForce 8800 GTS (640MB)
4x1 GB PC2-6400 (800 MHz)
+ an old 5400 rpm HDD (my 7200 died)

on a M2N-SLI Deluxe.

And I'm planning to get a new CPU, graphic board and a SSD (incl. SATA3 Controller).

I guess also changing the RAM to a faster one wouldn't get me a proper price/performance ratio, not?
I thought about getting a Phenom II X4 945 or 955.
I haven't found a cheap/good graphic board yet, my first thoughts were something like a Radeon HD7770 as the price drops..
Since the mainboard doesn't support higher SATA level I found some nice PCIe SATA 3 / USB 3.0 Controller -> ASUS U3S6
and I wanted to use that one for a Intel 330/520 SSD (120GB, I just found another 320 GB 720 rpm HDD for data I don't put on the SSD.)

Would you think the stuff i mentioned is a good choice or do you have any other recommendations?

Thanks for reading and possible answers,
Simon


----------



## Gyro

The 945 will work out of the box.
The 955 or higher(up to 980) needs the work around.(very easy software fix,hundreds(if not thousands) are using it.
You should be fine with the ram you have,but if you want to upgrade get matching 2x2gb set/s.
If you plan to use ATI gfx you may need bios 1804(fix slow boot),if Nvidia gfx 5001.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Zool

Okay, thanks for this fast answer








Would you also get a PCIe SATA Controller or would you just take the onboard controller?

Simon


----------



## Gyro

Others here are just using the onboard jmicron controller.
Your board has achi also.
Put the money saved into gfx card.

Gyro


----------



## Zool

That sounds cool, saves me 30 bucks then.
But if I'm right, this JMicron Controller just provides 3 Gbit/s (SATA 2) while the PCIe Controller gives 6 Gbit/s (SATA 3).
Do those SSDs doens't take much advantage of this fast data throughput?
Thanks so far, really looking forward getting this new stuff


----------



## tazman171

I just posted my "new" build on this board using a Phenom II 965 X4 BE ($95 @ Newegg) with 4 GB ddr 2, 667MHz effective, and a Evga GTX 460 1024 Mb, second one coming from RMA. The performance is impressive for my old board.

As far as the Intel SSDs, don't get the 320 series (270 MB/s / 165 MB/s read/write)as the sandstorm controller is much better in the 520 series ( 280 MB/s / 260 MB/s) with 3GB/s Sata, almost 2x the MB/s performance with 6GB/s Sata which the 320 series doesn't have,
I have a 180 GB as boot in my main system and it's done re booting in 24 seconds flat where as the 320 series I borrowed was almost a full 60 seconds. Intel worked in house with the Sandstorm team to tweak the SSD controller for the 520 series effectively doing away with its issues.

Besides, to run the 955, 965, and up cpus on this board you will have odd quirks, like no usb keyboard plugged in at boot or it wont post so I have a ps2 plugged in and then turn my wireless back on at the windows logo. The comp is finicky about actually restarting from windows depending on what is actually plugged in to its usb and expansion ports and the time of day (lol). You'll never get anything to go fast enough to be bottle necked by the 3GB/s SATA is the main thing though so don't waste your money.


----------



## Zool

Okay Dude, sounds good.
So I aim for an Intel520 then!
But why do you just got a 5,9 Windows rating with your SSD? (bug?)
I've got 5,5 with this slow 5400 rpm disk...
I've also watched out for a couple of CPUs with nice benchmarks, but there are still 955 (+ higher) available here in germany if u want a new one.
But I'll be ok with that...(955 then.)



Could somebody also tell me if my RAM timings are ok?
I've never changed/overclocked something on this components, just did a bit overclocking with my old graphic board..
Do I have to set them lower?


----------



## Gyro

They are ok.
The ram frequency though is slightly under clocked, to understand why read this http://www.overclock.net/t/235668/ddr2-memory-speeds-explained/0_20
Here is the best ocing guide for our boards http://www.overclock.net/t/307316/offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2/0_20 something to read/practice while you wait for your new gear.

Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey that's the oc guide I was looking for a while ago and could not find it for some reason. Yes this is a very good guide. Read it, understand it and if you don't understand something ask about it. Do read the full tutorial first though. +1 Gyro for posting that guide.


----------



## tazman171

like I said, I have the Intel on my main computer, my asus M4N98TD-EVO. It scores a 7.1 with WEI and is my low point but that is due to the nVidia SATA drivers, it scored 7.4 using the microsoft stock drivers.

I just got the M2N32-SLI Deluxe running again and I am using an old Maxtor 320G SATA 2 hdd with it as my Barracuda 1TB just took a dump...again.


----------



## Barktoothx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tazman171*
> 
> Decided to pull my M2N32-SLI Deluxe out of the closet to see whether or not it would boot up. It ended up in there because it failed to post when I took it and all of its hardware and put it in a new case as I had just built a new system. Well, apparently sitting for 2 years did the trick because I just validated with a new Phenom II X4 965 BE:
> 
> Phenom II X4 965 BE
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2678819
> 
> 
> 
> Used the 5002 bios. Followed the guide in the google spread sheet and it went easy, hate having to use the old PS2 keyboard but at least it's only during boot up. Actually impressed with the numbers this is throwing out,not to far off of my 1090T X6 BE OC @ 3.94GHz on an Asus M4N98-TD-EVO with DDR3. I bought thius board back in 2006, never thought it would see it 4 gens of cpus on it and now I'm glad I didn't toss is.


Hi I think your cpu is misconfigured, we have the same CPU but different motherboard, yours is better, I'll give you some tips for the cpu have optimal performance.

1) Enable the bus in the bios to manual to 200 or 2XX.
2) Enable CPU Vcore offset voltage in the bios to 50mV
3) I really worked very well the MN2 Tweaker with the following parameters

CPU multiplier to 18x
CPU voltage 1.3875
HT bus speed to 211
HT multiplier to 5x
Ram speed 422 (844) MHz
Good thing is to keep trying, why I say this? that not even believe it, manually set vcore offset and bus, cpu makes the fly.

Good Luck.


----------



## tazman171

Thanks for sharing your config settings.

I'm actually running stock speeds right now for a few reasons.

My PSU is an Antec HE 550W from 2006 and it is right on the edge of actually being a viable voltage source, secondly, my other GTX 460 is not in the case. All of my voltages are right at 10% or more from nominal values, my ram is one 2GB set of G.Skill PC2 6400 ; DDR 400 (good) and one 2GB set of Supertalent PC2 5300 (not so good) or DDR 333 and will in no way even clock to DDR 400 speeds. I lost one of my other sticks of matched G.skill ram and forgot to send both in for the RMA and of course the replacement was different enough to not allow dual channel mode. So I am using the matched set of 2GB Supertalent for dual channel memory mode. Also, I only have the stock cooler and am running at 1.33 Vcore to stay cool even though my case does cool very well, the stock cooler quickly loses ground when going much higher in voltage and clock speeds.

I will try the different Vcore offset, I already have the other setting on manual but my offset is at the default 200 mV I believe but the system has been rock solid through testing and gaming so far other that the occasional low voltage alarms due to the PSU only getting 4.67 V on the 5 V side and 11.71 V on the 12V side.


----------



## Gyro

tazman171,be careful using the offset,it will boost vcore from your 1.33v to 1.53v, so before you enable it drop the vcore to 1.15-1.2v range.
The offset is meant for extreme ocing,it allows you add 200mv to the 1.55v+/- bios limit.

Gyro


----------



## ozlay

is why i call it the dust collector


----------



## tazman171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> tazman171,be careful using the offset,it will boost vcore from your 1.33v to 1.53v, so before you enable it drop the vcore to 1.15-1.2v range.
> The offset is meant for extreme ocing,it allows you add 200mv to the 1.55v+/- bios limit.
> 
> Gyro


Thanks for that, the board is running pretty much defaults and I do know what the offsets do, they say 200mV right now but the are greyed out because I am only manually setting the multiplier and vcore to make this cpu run on this board. I have had this board since 2006 and have done a bit of OCing with it, to put it lightly, during the past 7 years and it has always been a great mb for that.


----------



## Barktoothx

¿How good is to ensure the stability of the OC with Prime95 or lynx or occtpt?
Why do I ask?, Because I can upload my phenom 965BE at 3.8 GHz with 1.38 volts, and play crysis, 3dmark 2013 or 2006 without problems, but when I run prime95 I can not stabilize the last core up to 3.6 GHz with 1.4 volts .

Never passes of 57 ° C with prime95 (3.6 GHz), and playing crysis, never out of 49 ° C at 3.8 ghz.

Am I doing something wrong, is it necessary to be 100% stable in prime95?

This is my system

Phenom 965 BE, + Cooler Master Hyper TX2
4GB DDR2 800mhz ganged Mode (Corsair and ADATA) with passive heatsinks
M2N-E nForce 570
PSU: Cooler master iGreen, 600 Wts

Thank you in advance


----------



## N2Gaming

I think the key in the results you mention is temperatures. Naturally not every game or application is going to duplicate the wide range of stress & heat that P95 and the likes will. However stress applications do give you a goal to obtain if you desire a 100% stable system in most any use you through at the computer w/o considering ambient air temps. Ideally you would stress test your system w/the warmest ambient air temperatures you expect the pc to be used in and work from there. This has been my method of obtaining my desireable rock solid overclocks " but then again I never push my hardware to much and when I can get 5-15% overclock w/out adding to much voltage or heat I'm happy.


----------



## Shift.

Does anyone know which BIOS version is best for overclocking?

I'm currently having trouble breaking the 290MHz CPU clock on my X2 3600+.

Edit - Got it to boot at 300MHz, but that's it; no more. Which is a shame, as I need around 350 to get into the top scores in HWBot.


----------



## Gyro

350 is doubtful on the x2, but I've had 2 of 3 of my M2N32's boot at 300 with an AM3 cpu.(x3 720)
What bios are you running now?
2209 or 5002 are your best bets.

Good luck on getting to 350.









Gyro


----------



## Shift.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> 350 is doubtful on the x2, but I've had 2 of 3 of my M2N32's boot at 300 with an AM3 cpu.(x3 720)
> What bios are you running now?
> 2209 or 5002 are your best bets.
> 
> Good luck on getting to 350.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyro


Using 5002 atm.

I think I'll just call it quits on this then, as I can't even boot at 310. So I doubt 350 will be possible.

This was just for a HWBot submission, I wasn't planning on running it 24/7 like that anyways.


----------



## PaPaBlista

sorry friend, I have been on the road and forgot my phones at home, I have to agree with Gyro here, That looks like a basic phenox bios but if there isnt a hp update I dont think I 'd try any others chances are it would render the board worthless,


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shift.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> 350 is doubtful on the x2, but I've had 2 of 3 of my M2N32's boot at 300 with an AM3 cpu.(x3 720)
> What bios are you running now?
> 2209 or 5002 are your best bets.
> 
> Good luck on getting to 350.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyro
> 
> 
> 
> Using 5002 atm.
> 
> I think I'll just call it quits on this then, as I can't even boot at 310. So I doubt 350 will be possible.
> 
> This was just for a HWBot submission, I wasn't planning on running it 24/7 like that anyways.
Click to expand...

Don't give up just yet.
Can you post what some your settings/voltages are? cpu, ram, cpu-nb volts.
Maybe we can help get a little more out of it.

Gyro

Papa he's using an M2N32-sli dlx, not an HP.


----------



## Shift.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Don't give up just yet.
> Can you post what some your settings/voltages are? cpu, ram, cpu-nb volts.
> Maybe we can help get a little more out of it.
> 
> Gyro
> 
> Papa he's using an M2N32-sli dlx, not an HP.


Thanks for the vote of confidence.









All power saving features were off and all multis were turned down to isolate the board.

CPU was at 1.3875v + 200mv offset, ram was at 1.85v (it's low voltage ram, although I did also try 2v)

As far as the chipset goes, I tried various different combinations of low and high multis, as well as manually setting the NB to SB HT speed to different values (Auto, & 200~270).

CPU to NB HT Voltage was at 1.475v and the NB to SB HT Voltage was +1.475v. Everything else remained the same.

With all that the board doesn't go over 300. But it's fine, I was able to get the benchmark scores I needed at 2.8GHz (295 x 9.5), so I don't need to break the world record anymore.







Heck, even the LanParty 790GX board I have maxes out at 299MHz, so I suppose that's pretty good out of the Asus.

I'm just surprised that the Biostar Tforce 550 is the one able to do 350MHz+ easily. Wish I had know that back then.


----------



## Gyro

You got it pretty much covered









If it's not a lot of trouble you should try your 710.










These boards hum right along with x4 9xx cpu's or AM3 in general.

Gyro


----------



## Shift.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> You got it pretty much covered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's not a lot of trouble you should try your 710.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These boards hum right along with x4 9xx cpu's or AM3 in general.
> 
> Gyro


Yeah, I thought that was pretty much the most this board could do. Thanks for your help.









And I've already tried the 710 in the M2N a while back; the results were about the same. Unless I get better cooling, the processor was hitting a wall at 3.83, and I was too afraid to pump more volts back then, lol.


----------



## tazman171

Got my second GTX 460 1GB FPB back from evga's RMA! Had to go get a new PSU, the old Antec Neo HE550 wouldn't have any part of running 2 GPU's in sli. Picked up a Thermaltake SMART series 850W PSU for $98, good to have friends that get employee discounts at BestBuy. SO far, turning out some nice numbers for [email protected], pretty much doubled my PPD for the two comps while still being totally usable as my secondary machine.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shift.*
> 
> Yeah, I thought that was pretty much the most this board could do. Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've already tried the 710 in the M2N a while back; the results were about the same. Unless I get better cooling, the processor was hitting a wall at 3.83, and I was too afraid to pump more volts back then, lol.


It is your CPU that limits how far you can clock the HT ref. clock, not the motherboard itself. These board can typically clock the HT ref. above 400MHz.
When using AM2 CPUs you typically reach limit above 300-320MHz when cold booting your system. You can then use software to increase the HT ref. clock once the system has booted and still have a reasonbly stable system depending on far you push your CPU.


----------



## Shift.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> It is your CPU that limits how far you can clock the HT ref. clock, not the motherboard itself. These board can typically clock the HT ref. above 400MHz.
> When using AM2 CPUs you typically reach limit above 300-320MHz when cold booting your system. You can then use software to increase the HT ref. clock once the system has booted and still have a reasonbly stable system depending on far you push your CPU.


Oh wow, I had no idea. I thought that as long as the multi was turned down I could reach the board's actual maximum ref. clock.

I'll be sure to try that next time I'm going for a maximum overclock. Thanks.


----------



## Akene

Hi everyone !

Please excuse me in advance if I am not posting my question in the correct thread.

I have an M2N-E rev 1.02 motherboard with an Athlon II 64 5600+ windsor and nvidia GTX 650 1 gig on dual boot Windows 8 64 bits and Windows XP 32 bits..

The M2N-E was upgraded to Bios rev 5001.

I would like to upgrade to a Phenom II X4 965 processor. More specifically this one : http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5692033&csid=_61

Reading your excellent article on how to set the system to accept the Phenom II processor I also went to download the recommended tool kit from Nvidia found here:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia-system-tools-6.08-driver.html

Nvidia mentions that this software is not compatible with my GTX 650 and I quote: " NVIDIA System Tools have been moved to Legacy support. This release supports GeForce 500 series and older products. Overclocking support for GeForce 600 series and newer products is provided by several third party applications. Examples: Asus GPU Tweak, EVGA Precision, MSI Afterburner, and Zotac FireStorm."

I've looked at the third party software mentioned and none of them seems to have the capabilities to adjust the chipset of the M2N-E.

So my questions are:

1 - Can I still use the system tool 6.08 properly in Windows 8 even though my GTX 650 and Windows 8 don't seem to be supported ?

2- Is there another software tool kit available to update the M2N-E so it will run the Phenom II 965 and GTX 650 on Windows 8 64 bits ?

3- If I revert my GTX 650 to my old Nvidia GT 8600 and boot in Windows XP 32 bits using the system tool 6.08 to modify the motherboard chip set to accept the Phenom II parameters, will these settings be usable by Windows 8 64 bits automatically the next time I log in ?

My cpu-z configuration: http://valid.canardpc.com/2697692

Thank you in advance for your time and advice.


----------



## Gyro

Try this http://phenommsrtweake.sourceforge.net/
If you go back about 50 pages and read forward there are several posts on how to set it up.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Slink

Welp, my M2N32-SLI finally seems to have died. :-( Le sigh. She fought the good fight! Out with the old, I suppose... I don't see a reason why I shouldn't stick with Asus again!! Amirite?

Symptoms: even with all fans (but CPU) disconnected, and all cards & RAM removed, it shuts off power just as the BIOS (boot) is about to "beep". Oh bother.


----------



## Akene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink*
> 
> Welp, my M2N32-SLI finally seems to have died. :-( Le sigh. She fought the good fight! Out with the old, I suppose... I don't see a reason why I shouldn't stick with Asus again!! Amirite?
> 
> Symptoms: even with all fans (but CPU) disconnected, and all cards & RAM removed, it shuts off power just as the BIOS (boot) is about to "beep". Oh bother.


If you are experiencing a continuous loop of your computer rebooting itself after a few seconds (maybe 4 seconds) you might have a problem with your power switch or reset switch. The power switch may be shorted or has build up some resistance due to dust or a mechanical problem due to the glue holding up the switch to the casing. This will cause the system to reboot continuously or to shut down automatically depending of your bios set-up.

If you want to test this possibility you may disconnect the power switch from the motherboard, disconnect the reset switch from the motherboard.

To start the computer use a jumper to short the 2 pins on the motherboard used by the power switch. As soon as the computer starts, remove the jumper or it will shut down again. If you don't want to use a jumper you can use one of the two switches and unplug them from the motherboard power pins once the computer has started.

If you have a ohm meter you can check if the switches are working properly. They should show no resistance (open circuit) on the scale of 200 ohms when you are not activating them.

Hope this will help and you will "save" your motherboard.


----------



## Akene

Thanks Gyro, I will have a look.


----------



## tazman171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink*
> 
> Welp, my M2N32-SLI finally seems to have died. :-( Le sigh. She fought the good fight! Out with the old, I suppose... I don't see a reason why I shouldn't stick with Asus again!! Amirite?
> 
> Symptoms: even with all fans (but CPU) disconnected, and all cards & RAM removed, it shuts off power just as the BIOS (boot) is about to "beep". Oh bother.


Not necessarily dead, I thought the same thing and had the same symptoms, to the proverbial T and I am up and running with a new Phenom II X4 965. It sat in my closet for 2.5+ years with no battery in it and I believe that was the fix. Not 2.5 years, but pulling the battery and setting the CMOS jumper then waiting an hour instead of the 30 seconds recommended. Someone posted that as a necessary step to clear up the type of symptoms yours is (and mine was) displaying. At worst you can get a new bios chip preflashed with your desired versionfrom badflash.com or similar. LIke $30 US to anywhere and I have used them before for some older Asus boards.


----------



## Slink

Tight. I'll try it out. Thanks guys. I don't imagine the P/R switches are shorting, but its worth a look. I tried pulling the battery and letting it sit. Maybe I should use the CMOS clear jumper too.


----------



## tazman171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink*
> 
> Tight. I'll try it out. Thanks guys. I don't imagine the P/R switches are shorting, but its worth a look. I tried pulling the battery and letting it sit. Maybe I should use the CMOS clear jumper too.


At this point, why not! in reference to the CMOS jumper. Don't forget about replacing the bios chip if all else fails, fairly simple to do and not to expensive. I would do that as the last resort though. Heck, I him hawed for over 2.5 years and still never did it!


----------



## dusters16

hey everyone, i am helping a friend who is trying to install Win8 x64 on their custom computer that has the M2N-SLI mobo. I defaulted the bios settings and am able to install win8 x64 fine. everything works perfect until it either goes to sleep or after the first set of 30 windows updates. it reboots and after that reboot, it never boots back into win8, keeps wanting to to a startup/automatic repair, but fails every time. i have done 3 clean/formatted installs of win8 and get this same result. he is working tomorrow so i wont be ale to help him right away but on Thursday i can help him again. he had XP working perfect on their before we wiped everything. thanks


----------



## Slink

Re: my mobo problem

Well it's not a continuous boot loop. The computer starts up, the fans quiet down as expected, but then the board shuts off just as it is about to beep. CMOS reset/clr pins need power to work, right? Haven't jumpered the clear but I removed the power switch. Same problem still when I jump the p switch header. :-( This all started when I was using the computer and the system locked up. Video out was frozen, but showed what was on screen when it froze. I'm thinking it may be time to say farewell to mine. It was originally a $180 mobo, and is very arguably outdated. It holds back my CPU, my RAM... Lol I can barely buy a DDR2 board anymore but I do have a newer one... I just don't wanna see it go, you know? :-(

I somehow doubt the BIOS chip would just go bad. Dig? Thoughts?


----------



## Slink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusters16*
> 
> hey everyone, i am helping a friend who is trying to install Win8 x64 on their custom computer that has the M2N-SLI mobo. I defaulted the bios settings and am able to install win8 x64 fine. everything works perfect until it either goes to sleep or after the first set of 30 windows updates. it reboots and after that reboot, it never boots back into win8, keeps wanting to to a startup/automatic repair, but fails every time. i have done 3 clean/formatted installs of win8 and get this same result. he is working tomorrow so i wont be ale to help him right away but on Thursday i can help him again. he had XP working perfect on their before we wiped everything. thanks


First and foremost, you need to verify that installation disk works fine With zero errors in the data and that there are no problems with hard drive.

Second, you have to make sure that your hardware is running within its specifications. For instance, if your memory calls for 2.1 V and is running at 1.9 V, it will probably fail. You can't take it for granted that the automatic configuration will properly identify and set the correct voltage and timing, etc.

Try disconnecting the power and removing the CMOS battery to clear settings and any potential unwanted mobo data, etc. You will likely need to remove the video card to access the battery. Hold the power button in on the computer for 30 seconds after power is disconnected and battery is out.

If it is still giving you problems, consider performing some kind of memory testing in safe mode or from a third-party bootable such as Ubuntu live disc. Memory testing does not necessarily indicate a failure of the actual hardware, but also may indicate a failure under the current conditions, such as incorrect settings. Also, if you have no precious data on the hard drive, consider performing a destructive read/write test of the entire drive to rule out the possibility of hard drive malfunction. One time I had a hard drive with bad sectors in the first 500 and it took me forever to realize why Windows was not installing properly. I had to shift my installation up a "few" blocks.

Before I send you want wild goose chase, make sure all your settings are correct. It sounds like you are getting some kind of a memory error so try to isolate that first I guess. These boards can be quirky with the sleep modes as well, I believe. I would tell you what mine is set to, but I believe it just bit the dust. :-(


----------



## dusters16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dusters16*
> 
> hey everyone, i am helping a friend who is trying to install Win8 x64 on their custom computer that has the M2N-SLI mobo. I defaulted the bios settings and am able to install win8 x64 fine. everything works perfect until it either goes to sleep or after the first set of 30 windows updates. it reboots and after that reboot, it never boots back into win8, keeps wanting to to a startup/automatic repair, but fails every time. i have done 3 clean/formatted installs of win8 and get this same result. he is working tomorrow so i wont be ale to help him right away but on Thursday i can help him again. he had XP working perfect on their before we wiped everything. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost, you need to verify that installation disk works fine With zero errors in the data and that there are no problems with hard drive.
> 
> Second, you have to make sure that your hardware is running within its specifications. For instance, if your memory calls for 2.1 V and is running at 1.9 V, it will probably fail. You can't take it for granted that the automatic configuration will properly identify and set the correct voltage and timing, etc.
> 
> Try disconnecting the power and removing the CMOS battery to clear settings and any potential unwanted mobo data, etc. You will likely need to remove the video card to access the battery. Hold the power button in on the computer for 30 seconds after power is disconnected and battery is out.
> 
> If it is still giving you problems, consider performing some kind of memory testing in safe mode or from a third-party bootable such as Ubuntu live disc. Memory testing does not necessarily indicate a failure of the actual hardware, but also may indicate a failure under the current conditions, such as incorrect settings. Also, if you have no precious data on the hard drive, consider performing a destructive read/write test of the entire drive to rule out the possibility of hard drive malfunction. One time I had a hard drive with bad sectors in the first 500 and it took me forever to realize why Windows was not installing properly. I had to shift my installation up a "few" blocks.
> 
> Before I send you want wild goose chase, make sure all your settings are correct. It sounds like you are getting some kind of a memory error so try to isolate that first I guess. These boards can be quirky with the sleep modes as well, I believe. I would tell you what mine is set to, but I believe it just bit the dust. :-(
Click to expand...

hey thanks for the reply, I'll text my friend and see if he can do some of this on his own today. on Thursday I'll be able to help him with anything he doesn't feel comfortable doing.

one quick thing I forgot to mention is that I noticed he has 2 sticks of patriot memory ans 2 sticks of crucial. the Pat are 800 with 4-4-4-12 @ 2.2 volts but the crucial didn't have anything on the label other than it being 667. I had taken all the ram out except 1 Pat and left it in a slot A1. I noticed that the voltage setting on the board only went up to 1.9 ( I think). maybe use 1 of the crucial?

the drives were formatted (1 os, 1data) prior to installation, I also unplugged the data drive prior to this last installation. it has been a couple weeks but I think we scanned both drives. wd lifeguard for the wd drive and seatools for the Maxtor, both came back passing.

we will run Memtest (cd based) on all the ram to verify it is all good

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G LTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RolfV

Hi,
I had a similar experience installing 64bit Win 8 in my M2N32 SLI deluxe / Phenom II X4 965/ 8GB 800DDR2. Initial installation succeeded but automatic updates failed miserably and rendered the machine unusable.
Finally succeeded on a third try after I did two things differently
1) Did not install any NVIDIA or other drivers drivers myself before updates but let Win 8 decide what to install
2) Instead of allowing all those almost 30 updates in one batch i fed first one, then three, then five and finally seven at time and did boot the system between each update batch.
I have no clue why it succeeded my uneducated guess is that some of those updates are allergic to each other and need to be separated by a boot.
Anyhow good luck I am writing this from the same machine which now hums away with 206 MHz Bus, 17.5 multiplier and 3607 MHz core speed so there is proof that 64 bit Win 8 works on the MB.









RolfV


----------



## tazman171

Win 8 crashing after installing AMD/Nvidia drivers then those first 30 updates is a common problem across a lot of hardware, like RolfV posted above, I had to install then in small groups with a reboot in between each and with only the microsoft WDM video drivers in place or the install would go up in smoke. This has been the case on at least 20 installs, across many types of hardware, of win 8 (aka garbage IMO) that I have done. No idea why but win 8 is the only common denominator.

Also, I seriously doubt that that M2N SLI is bottle necking your cpu unless misconfigured, my M2N32-SLI with and Phenom II X4 965 BE, 4 GBs of DDR2 PC2-5300 and 2 GTX 460s in SLI is scoring about 100 points under my Phenom II X6 1090T BE system running 8GB of DDR3 PC3-16000 and 2 GTX 560Ti SCs in SLI, so for an AMD system, a CPU/Memory bottleneck is not occurring.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink*
> 
> Re: my mobo problem
> 
> Well it's not a continuous boot loop. The computer starts up, the fans quiet down as expected, but then the board shuts off just as it is about to beep. CMOS reset/clr pins need power to work, right? Haven't jumpered the clear but I removed the power switch. Same problem still when I jump the p switch header. :-( This all started when I was using the computer and the system locked up. Video out was frozen, but showed what was on screen when it froze. I'm thinking it may be time to say farewell to mine. It was originally a $180 mobo, and is very arguably outdated. It holds back my CPU, my RAM... Lol I can barely buy a DDR2 board anymore but I do have a newer one... I just don't wanna see it go, you know? :-(
> 
> I somehow doubt the BIOS chip would just go bad. Dig? Thoughts?


You want all power drained for cmos reset.
Shut down,pull power cord from psu,hit power button a few times to drain,remove battery,then move cmos jumper to 2-3 for about 10seconds.
Replace jumper to 1-2,replace battery,replace power cord to psu,boot.

If you can get into the bios,disable quick boot,that should show the boot process slower and you may be able to catch where to boot is faulting.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Slink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> You want all power drained for cmos reset.
> Shut down,pull power cord from psu,hit power button a few times to drain,remove battery,then move cmos jumper to 2-3 for about 10seconds.
> Replace jumper to 1-2,replace battery,replace power cord to psu,boot.
> 
> If you can get into the bios,disable quick boot,that should show the boot process slower and you may be able to catch where to boot is faulting.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


First and foremost, I truly appreciate and respect your input so very much! However IME, Jumpering the CMOS reset when there is zero power (including its battery removed) will do nothing (from a technical standpoint). I can't imagine that the CMOS isn't reset/cleared after the power is COMPLETELY drained. Case in point: remember a bios resetting to defaults and even resetting the system clock when the coin battery starts going dead?








The slightly inconsistent manner in which the motherboard fails (think timing) is indicative of physical hardware failure, not software failure. Sometimes the system will start to get part of the beep out, and sometimes it will shut off even before that. Power supply tests good. Software failure, in my experience, usually runs like clockwork. However, I've been wrong before!! Does anyone disagree with me?


----------



## Gyro

I was just answering your questions.









Q " CMOS reset/clr pins need power to work, right?"

A "You want all power drained for cmos reset."

Q " Jumpering the CMOS reset when there is zero power (including its battery removed) will do nothing (from a technical standpoint). I can't imagine that the CMOS isn't reset/cleared after the power is COMPLETELY drained. Case in point: remember a bios resetting to defaults and even resetting the system clock when the coin battery starts going dead?"

A It won't reset/clear if powered,The purpose of the battery is to keep the bios chip powered to retain settings,otherwise every time you boot you would need to set up the bios.
The bios chip only gets power from the battery(not the system).

Can you get into the bios ?
Are you oc;d ?

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Anyone familiar with linux and/or this http://www.ztex.de/misc/k10ctl.e.html please visit this thread for assistance please/thank you. http://www.overclock.net/t/1363833/upgrade-to-x4-955-in-m2n-sli/0_20

Gyro


----------



## dusters16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RolfV*
> 
> Hi,
> I had a similar experience installing 64bit Win 8 in my M2N32 SLI deluxe / Phenom II X4 965/ 8GB 800DDR2. Initial installation succeeded but automatic updates failed miserably and rendered the machine unusable.
> Finally succeeded on a third try after I did two things differently
> 1) Did not install any NVIDIA or other drivers drivers myself before updates but let Win 8 decide what to install
> 2) Instead of allowing all those almost 30 updates in one batch i fed first one, then three, then five and finally seven at time and did boot the system between each update batch.
> I have no clue why it succeeded my uneducated guess is that some of those updates are allergic to each other and need to be separated by a boot.
> Anyhow good luck I am writing this from the same machine which now hums away with 206 MHz Bus, 17.5 multiplier and 3607 MHz core speed so there is proof that 64 bit Win 8 works on the MB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RolfV


So i am able to boot off the Win8 x64 dvd, but it does it really slow. I start the setup and it gets to somewhere in the Win8 5-step install process and restarts the computer (before Step 4), upon the restart, it bluescreens and comes back with 0xc0000001

that is the most common bluesceen that i have seen with this system

Also I have taken all the ram out, only put in 1 of the Crucial that is 667mhz
I am going to try to use an external cd drive now

Is there any special bios settings you guys have set to get Win8 installed?


----------



## tazman171

Have you tried a different hdd? Dvd reader? The booting slow off the win 8 disc symptom made me remember that mine had done that before and it was actually the hdd causing the issue and a friend with the same board would sometimes have too do 3 or 4 start attempts before the thing would even post to the BIOS, it turned out to be a bad dvd burner causing that issue. He always thought it was the motherboard until figuring that out..


----------



## dusters16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tazman171*
> 
> Have you tried a different hdd? Dvd reader? The booting slow off the win 8 disc symptom made me remember that mine had done that before and it was actually the hdd causing the issue and a friend with the same board would sometimes have too do 3 or 4 start attempts before the thing would even post to the BIOS, it turned out to be a bad dvd burner causing that issue. He always thought it was the motherboard until figuring that out..


I connected a known good external dvd drive, but I forgot I still had his win 8 dvd in his internal drive (I put my win8 dvd in the external drive). I got it started, but im not sure if it booted off the ext. or int. even though I told it to boot off the external. I made a bootable win8x64 flash drive and ill try that today and see if that gets anywhere.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G LTE using Tapatalk 2

BIG EDIT: I got Win8 installed
It ended up being the EVGA 550TI, i put in an old 8400gs and it booted right up

going to check NV drivers here in a few


----------



## tazman171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusters16*
> 
> I connected a known good external dvd drive, but I forgot I still had his win 8 dvd in his internal drive (I put my win8 dvd in the external drive). I got it started, but im not sure if it booted off the ext. or int. even though I told it to boot off the external. I made a bootable win8x64 flash drive and ill try that today and see if that gets anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G LTE using Tapatalk 2
> 
> BIG EDIT: I got Win8 installed
> It ended up being the EVGA 550TI, i put in an old 8400gs and it booted right up
> 
> going to check NV drivers here in a few


Cool, my friend also had the video card causing a problem too, whats funny though is he went from an Nvidia 8400 too a 550Ti to get his win 8 to work.

Off topic but personally, IMO Microsoft really screwed the pooch with win 8. They listened to no one and made the metro UI non-opt in unlike all of the dev releases and took a very functional win 7 and some how regressed it to a re-iteration of Vista with bad x 10 baked right in. Sorry, the more I deal with win 8 the less I like it though it is sending lots of work my way.


----------



## Slink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> I was just answering your questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q " CMOS reset/clr pins need power to work, right?"
> 
> A "You want all power drained for cmos reset."
> 
> Q " Jumpering the CMOS reset when there is zero power (including its battery removed) will do nothing (from a technical standpoint). I can't imagine that the CMOS isn't reset/cleared after the power is COMPLETELY drained. Case in point: remember a bios resetting to defaults and even resetting the system clock when the coin battery starts going dead?"
> 
> A It won't reset/clear if powered,The purpose of the battery is to keep the bios chip powered to retain settings,otherwise every time you boot you would need to set up the bios.
> The bios chip only gets power from the battery(not the system).
> 
> Can you get into the bios ?
> Are you oc;d ?
> 
> Gyro


Hey. No bios because system dies before executing the bios boot, and it's not OC'd.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusters16*
> 
> I connected a known good external dvd drive, but I forgot I still had his win 8 dvd in his internal drive (I put my win8 dvd in the external drive). I got it started, but im not sure if it booted off the ext. or int. even though I told it to boot off the external. I made a bootable win8x64 flash drive and ill try that today and see if that gets anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G LTE using Tapatalk 2
> 
> BIG EDIT: I got Win8 installed
> It ended up being the EVGA 550TI, i put in an old 8400gs and it booted right up
> 
> going to check NV drivers here in a few


Okay. Good work. Sometimes you just have to pull each thing until you find something that causes the problem. However, you might want to be careful with your mix-and-match RAM-it can be problematic, but may be just fine. I wonder if your other video card was pulling too much power for your psu...


----------



## dusters16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink*
> 
> Okay. Good work. Sometimes you just have to pull each thing until you find something that causes the problem. However, you might want to be careful with your mix-and-match RAM-it can be problematic, but may be just fine. I wonder if your other video card was pulling too much power for your psu...


he had WinXP pro x64 on there before and it was stable, but didnt like the lack of security that XP has. After all the updates had gone though again (we upgraded an upgrade), we put the 550ti back into the computer and it flipped it out again, had to do a system restore with the 8600gs again just to get it back into windows. Anyways, he is looking to put Hyper V on and run a couple of older games from that. He is saving up for a new system, but im guessing for at least the first half of this year , there wont be anything new. at least his card is still under EVGA warranty and im going to get him to rma it.


----------



## julioforo

Hi guys.
I'm a little worried with my m2n sli (no deluxe)

Every time I start the computer windows gives an error and I have to restat again
I have tried with several windows versions and happens with all of them

Also I have had to change my harddrive due to bad sectors, and I think that it can be related.

any idea?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Gyro

Can you tell us what the windows error is ? blue screen,missing/corrupt file ect.
Is it doing with the new hdd ?
Did it do it with the old hdd?
Is it a fresh install of windows?

Gyro


----------



## julioforo

Hi Gyro.
Yes, sometimes is a blue screen, sometimes just restarts...
Happened with the old one and happens with the current one...
I have reinstalled windows with my new HD... and happens again...


----------



## Gyro

Can you list you system specs please.

Try running memtest86 on the ram to check for errors.

Gyro


----------



## polw

Hi all,
I have a M2N32 SLI-Deluxe Mobo. I've just purchased a Phenom II 970 BE and popped it in there.
It is supposed to be a huge upgrade from my Athlon X2 6000.
I've updated to the latest BIOS 5002.
My question is how to setup corectly BIOS and what software use: Nvidia tools or Phenom Tweaker?
I use Patriot Ram 2x2GB 6400LLK 800Mhz(4-4-4-12) 2,1V and 2x1GB 6400LLK (4-4-4).
How to setup max performance? -High Performance (P0), Mid Perf. (P1), and Idle. (P2) ???

link to new thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1369580/m2nn-sli-deluxe-and-phenom-970

becouse is too many topics in one THREAD 1111 PAGES TO SLIDE


----------



## Gyro

follow directions in this post http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10980_20#post_19071878
except use 17.5 multi for P0.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## polw

Thanks
it's working but when I run "Prime95" temp get to 65°C, is it too high? Tj max for this processor is 70°C?
I use Scythe Mugen cooler, so I thought that is good enough even for overclock Phenom970 to set up 4000Mhz


----------



## Gyro

What does cpu-z say your cpu voltage is? Or post a screenshot of cpu-z.

Gyro


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polw*
> 
> Thanks
> it's working but when I run "Prime95" temp get to 65°C, is it too high? Tj max for this processor is 70°C?
> I use Scythe Mugen cooler, so I thought that is good enough even for overclock Phenom970 to set up 4000Mhz


that's high for stock clocks on that cooler.

what's ambient, and what Tim.

IIRC these boards will overvolt your chips sometimes by default.

(I'm cooler when overvolted on a 92mm cooler)


----------



## polw

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ram set is slow?
Phenomtweaker automatically switching P states, how to manualy set up min and max performance?
(One state 1000Mhz for www and video and second 3500or 4000 for rendering/games)


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polw*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Ram set is slow?
> Phenomtweaker automatically switching P states, how to manualy set up min and max performance?
> (One state 1000Mhz for www and video and second 3500or 4000 for rendering/games)


Your CPU looks just like this one
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C-64*
> 
> Thank you Gyro.
> Now is 3,21Ghz.
> But I have two question:
> 1)Its normal the numbers of BUS SPEED and HT LINK?
> 2)I have put in Bios 16x in Multplier, but in CPUZ I see already 5x.


To which Gyro already helped C-64 with.

Go to this link and read the next several posts: http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10980_20#post_19071878

Gyro:
Quote:


> In bios set cpu multi to x16,set cpu voltage to auto,disable cool & quite,boot to windows.
> Open PMT,then open cpu-z.,in the dropdown pick balanced ,start with P2 set all 4 cores to x5,set cpu vid & nb vid to 1.0625v.
> P1 cores to x8 and volts to 1.2125v.
> P0 cores to x17 and volts to 1.36v.click apply.
> 
> Click service button and second screen appears,in p-state bounds set 0-2,click update,the new settings will appear.
> Check boxes make setting permanent and enable custom C&Q,click apply.
> Close service window and change to high performance and see if your cpu increases to 3.4mhz.


----------



## Gyro

The ram looks to be ok,you are using mixed sets so you won't get EPP#1 settings.
Your P0-max,P1-med,P2-low look ok, so you can use those,open the service page and set p-state bounds to 0-2,apply. If you want four p states then set 0-3 etc..
If you want to oc then just adjust the P0multi and volts.

Gyro


----------



## polw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> The ram looks to be ok,you are using mixed sets so you won't get EPP#1 settings.
> Your P0-max,P1-med,P2-low look ok, so you can use those,open the service page and set p-state bounds to 0-2,apply. If you want four p states then set 0-3 etc..
> If you want to oc then just adjust the P0multi and volts.
> 
> Gyro


Thanks for help,
everything working ok but Im worried about temp - is getting to 65°C. The temperature must not exceed 70ºC? and will be ok.


----------



## Slink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polw*
> 
> Thanks for help,
> everything working ok but Im worried about temp - is getting to 65°C. The temperature must not exceed 70ºC? and will be ok.


That makes me cringe a bit. I hate to pass 60, because then your case needs super good airflow to clear out your space heater's work.







I recommend getting a cooler with direct heat pipe contact (copper pipes) with aluminum fins, and a 120 mm fan. Don't forget installing the proper retaining bracket.
// So was your RAM running 1066? Mine ran normal at 800, but at 1066 it would BSOD on only the COLD (first) boot. Weird.


----------



## Gyro

I would try reseating the cooler, see if it makes a difference.

Gyro


----------



## ozlay

just got a Noctua NH-D14







will try to post pictures of the beast it droped my temps about 10 degree







fit with no issues however if i wanted to run a 3rd fan it would block the top pcie slot but with the 2 stock fans that came with it there is no issue clears ram with tons of space above them as well and still is room to fit the squirrel cage


----------



## polw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> I would try reseating the cooler, see if it makes a difference.
> 
> Gyro


I can only rotate coller /180deg, I show airflow of fans.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/443/airflowcooler.jpg/
and put once again - Revoltec Thermal Grease Nano.
Im not sure what model of cooler/Scythe is it.


----------



## Gyro

The picture is small, but I would turn the fan with the pink arrow around so it blows out, like the one beside it.

Gyro


----------



## polw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> The picture is small, but I would turn the fan with the pink arrow around so it blows out, like the one beside it.
> 
> Gyro


i will try, at the moment when I run render /it takes ~25min/ temp get to 68°C and stop.
Bigger picture:


----------



## polw

I found my problem, I need CPU cooler for HTPC systems.
I think this one - SilverStone NT01-PRO http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=367 (I must mesure space for it)
will be better
form mine Scythe "NINJA MINI" 6Heat Pipes CPU Cooler
http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/cpu/032/scmnj1000_detail.html


----------



## Gyro

Ok, from the larger picture I can see that your board is an M2N-sli deluxe not an M2N32-sli deluxe.
In a HTPC case.
You are going to have problems cooling the 970 with that case and cooler.
The NT06 might be a better option for you.(bigger fan) Still those small fans on the back will have a hard time getting the heat out.
Do you use it as an HTPC or an everyday pc? A change of case or modding it for bigger fans will help.

Gyro


----------



## ozlay

decided to overclock some more







http://valid.canardpc.com/2739669


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> decided to overclock some more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2739669



















Gyro


----------



## polw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> You are going to have problems cooling the 970 with that case and cooler.
> The NT06 might be a better option for you.(bigger fan) Still those small fans on the back will have a hard time getting the heat out.
> Do you use it as an HTPC or an everyday pc? A change of case or modding it for bigger fans will help.
> 
> Gyro


I use it as PC, change to "good" case is a lot of money,
but I've made small improvements, change Scythe fan (fan speed 1800RPM) to Zalman ZM-F1Plus (max 2800 RPM)
and put another one from side of graphic card (this one I control by speed fan, manulaly adjust from low speed to full speed) .
And 5th fan is under the hard drive bay, so Thermaltake case is not so bad.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/coolcooler.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

At the moment temp in Prime test don't exceed 58°C- *COOL COOLER*







.and the _M2N-SLI Deluxe is the best_


----------



## ozlay

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/coolcooler.jpg/

At the moment temp in Prime test don't exceed 58°C- *COOL COOLER*







.and the _M2N-SLI Deluxe is the best_







[/quote]

can you move your video card to the other slot or is that one being used? if the bottom slot is 8x the 650 should not be bottlenecked by 8x slot to much?


----------



## 86tueren

Hello,

as i was a bit overeager, i bought myself a Phenom II X4 965 BE.
I did some research if it would work with my asus m2n-e and i heard some people saying that it should work fine after manually setting the frequency on 3,4GHz because most of them had the problem that the processor was only running at 800 MHz. My problem is that i can't start windows at all with this new cpu. I can do the BIOS configuration, set the frequency etc. but as soon as the screen shows "Starting Windows" my PC reboots automatically.
So today i found someone saying that a Quadcore processor won't run on this mainboard if you only have 3 VMRs which i have.
My question now is if i have to buy a new mainboard or if there is any chance of getting the processor running?
I do have a Geforce GTX260, 4GB of DDR2-800 RAM and a 500W power supply unit with 25A on the 12V1 and 18A on the 12V2 line if that information is necessary.
Thank you for your help already

Greetings


----------



## Gyro

Did you update bios to version 5001,reset cmos after cpu install, or install any other hardware?
If you can get to the bios then it might be a windows problem.
And also are you aware you need to use either NVtools or PMT(prefered method) to get it to run at proper speed?(in OS)

Gyro


----------



## 86tueren

Hello,

thank you for your answer. Yes I did update to 5001 with my 6000+ a few days ago. Plus i did reset my CMOS just before i changed the processor. The only hardware thing changed was the processor, nothing else. The BIOS recognizes the CPU and i can configure it. I thought of it being a windows problem as well, so i tried to start by using my Windows 7 DVD but the setup is freezing on "Starting Windows". Starting in Safe Mode makes the PC freeze as well. As earlier said if i start in Normal mode the PC is rebooting automatically. If I change the CPU back to my 6000+ everything works fine.

Greetings


----------



## Gyro

Try resetting the cmos(battery&jumper) with the new cpu in.

Gyro


----------



## 86tueren

Hello,

I tried that, still the same problem - nothing changed.

Greetings


----------



## aclymer

I know this may be a little late, but I also have the Vista Premium and I'm running BIOS 5002 with PII x4 965 BE with PMsrTweak and Windows 8 Pro. It's works. Below is a screen shot. I'm OCing the hell out of this 6 yarold MOBO!!! (Water cooling of course) Since this screen shot I've actually increase my HT Speed to 1334 MHz. Running a little hot, but I'm still figuring out the NB SB and CPU voltage page in the BIOS.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *86tueren*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I tried that, still the same problem - nothing changed.
> 
> Greetings


Try with one stick of ram in slot 1.(closest to cpu),not work?try the other stick,not work?
Try a windows repair from the cd/dvd.

The bios like you say is fine,it's when the bios hands off to windows is where the trouble lies.

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aclymer*
> 
> I know this may be a little late, but I also have the Vista Premium and I'm running BIOS 5002 with PII x4 965 BE with PMsrTweak and Windows 8 Pro. It's works. Below is a screen shot. I'm OCing the hell out of this 6 yarold MOBO!!! (Water cooling of course) Since this screen shot I've actually increase my HT Speed to 1334 MHz. Running a little hot, but I'm still figuring out the NB SB and CPU voltage page in the BIOS.


Never to late, the party is always on









Nice Ref clock









If you still have it,run the squirrel cage fan on the vrm heat sink at the back of the board.
No real performance gain from oc'ing the HT. Or the NB-SB.
Have you bumped the cpu-nb volts any?

Gyro


----------



## Akene

Hi 86tueren

I had similar problems as you mentioned. Since there is not that many references to the specific M2N-E in this thread I thought I would write this lengthy post that might be of use to you and others using the M2N-E.

Prior to the upgrade the system was configured with the following:

M2N-E rev 1.02,Bios 5001, 5600 + Windsor using stock fan, 2 sticks 2 GB 800 Mhz, Nvidia GTX 8600, IDE hard disk and DVD and Sata hard disk and DVD, Windows XP 32 bits. This yielded a 3DMark score around 5300.

The system is now configured with the following:

M2N-E rev 1.02, Bios 5001, Phenom II x4 965 BE, Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus direct pipe contact fan, 4 sticks 2 GB 800 Mhz (although all 4 sticks are Kingston 800 the timings are different), Asus (Nvidia) GT 650, IDE hard disk and DVD and Sata hard disk and DVD, Windows XP 32 bits and Windows 64 bits in dual boot.This yielded a 3DMark score of 14800.

Reading trough most of the treads here and particularly the posts from Gyro and Lucky Se7en, I ended up with the following procedure.

Installed new GT 650 graphic card in Windows XP.

Upgraded the Bios to 5001.

Installed Windows 8 in dual boot with the first hardware configuration, except GT 650, to minimize problems.

From both Windows, in the control panel, set power options to performance.

Downloaded and installed M2NT Tweaker to use in Windows 8 and Phenom MSR Tweaker to use in Windows XP.

Note that the Tweakers will report errors if you run the applications with a different processor than a K9 chip (such as a Phenom).

Downloaded and installed 3DMark, Mark Reader, Nvidia GPU Tweak, Core Temp and CPUID-CPUZ.

Took readings and pictures from all programs as a baseline.

Cleared CMOS with jumper for 30 seconds.

Removed the CMOS battery.

Disassembled the motherboard.

Removed the Bridge and VRMs heatsink. Either clean the existing grey thermal tape or replace with an higher heat dissipation coefficient thermal pad. Clean the fin heatsink, polished with a four sided finishing nail file the square heatsink and Nvidia 570 chip and applied Articsilver MX-4 thermal compound. These steps are optional of course. Adding a fan to the fins heatsink and one to the bridge heatsink is also recommended but optional.

Polished with a four sided finishing nail file the Cooler Master Fan contact plate and pipes to remove the manufacturing burrs. Polished the Phenom II processor.

Installed Phenom II 965 BE and Cooler Master Fan with Articsilver MX-4 thermal compound instead of the compound provided with the fan. Note that the stock fan provided with the Phenom II will run the processor very hot and also blow hot air on the VRM's heatsink. This will push the motherboard temperature way up and the system might be unstable. Use of at least a direct contact pipe fan is recommended.

Reassembled the motherboard and replaced the CMOS battery with a new one (optional).

Booted the system with an old PS keyboard since the arrow keys of the wireless keyboard didn't work. In Bios, Advanced, Onboard Device Configuration, USB configuration, set USB Legacy Support to Disabled. Save changes and reboot. Now the arrow keys of the USB keyboard should work in Bios.

All the following steps are done in Bios.

Go to the Advanced tab, Jumper Free Configuration, set Ai Tuning to Manual, set CPU Frequency to 200, leave PCIE clock to Auto, set DDR2 voltage to 1.85, leave CPU Voltage to Auto, change CPU Multiplier to 17 X.

Go to the CPU Configuration tab, set AMd Virtualization to Disabled, Leave AMD CPU C1E support to Enabled, set AMD Live! to Disabled, and set AMD Cool'N'Quiet function to Disabled.

Go to the Dram Configuration tab, set the Memory Clock Frequency one step lower than your existing hardware. For example 800 MHz memory sticks should be set at DDR2 667. Set 1T/2T memory timing at 2T. Set Dram Ganged Mode to Disabled. All other memory settings should be left at default especially if your using mixed sets of memory sticks.

Go to the Power tab, Hardware Monitor, set CPU Q Fan Control to Enabled, set CPU Q Fan Profile to Performance, assuming you have a Chassis fan set Chassis Q Fan Control to Enabled and Chassis Q Fan Profile to Optimal. Save new settings and reboot.

Note that if you have mounted the new cpu direct contact pipe fan to blow air over the VRM fin's heatsink before exhausting the hot air trough the chassis fan these settings will keep the noise down as well as provide a good auto cooling compromise. If you intend to overclock later on then of course each Q Fan Control should be Disabled for minimum operating temperatures. As a reference the Bios was reporting idling temperatures of CPU 30 C and Motherboard 46 C prior to modifications made to the Bridge / VRM heatsink mentioned above.

Shut down the system and added 2 sticks of 2 GB 800 MHz memory for a total of 8 GB of Memory. After adding the memory if the system is unstable try to set the DDR2 voltage to 1.90.

Restarted in Windows 8 and using M2NT Tweaker set the Cpu Multiplier to 17, CPU Voltage to 1.3375, HT Multiplier to 5, click Apply.

Open CPUz and verify that core voltage is between 1.200 V and 1.232 V. Core speed should now read around 3415 MHz.

Open core Temp and verify that Vid is 1.3375 V and as a reference Temperature Readings for CPU # 0 is around 37 C.

Note that I use Windows 8 64 bits for gaming mostly since the 8 GB of memory are accessible. So having the system running with only two P States does the trick.

You may use the GPU Tweak software to push the GT 650 video card while gaming or overclocking by using the G option setting at the bottom of the UI. Most games will run very smoothly without any overclocking with a 3DMark around 14800.

Restarted in windows XP, using Phenom MSR Tweaker, select High Performance, in PO Tab set the 4 Core Multi values to 17, set CPU Vid to 1.3375, set NB Vid to 1.3375, click on the service button. In the Service configuration window, select Enable custom Cool & Quiet, Select the high performance tab, set both P-State values to 0 and click apply.

Note that in some cases you will have to reuse the Tweaker software every time you start your computer as for some reason the values are not passed on to the Bios even if you use the apply at start up function of these software. In my case this might be due to the use of Windows 8 and M2NT Tweaker which is designed for Windows 7 or the information is not passed on to the dual boot strap configuration?

Hope this help.

I'm including a screenshot of some of the softwares used in Windows 8.


----------



## aclymer

I actually rescued this MOBO from the recycle bin at work, so I have nothing for it. Were can I get that squirrel cage? I was thinking about a little fan on the chipset. without the fan on the CPU, the board get a bit less airflow. After that post I kept reading the forums and have returned the HT so roughly stock 1068 MHz. I've also been writing a bit of Python code to help me find the most efficient core/multi/mem setups. Maybe if I can get it to work, I'll share it. Right now I'm running 267x15 @ 1.35v. I've played with the NB volts but it didn't seem to help. Had it at 1.25 and 1.30 and 1.35.

I calculated a the 222x24 w/ cpu<-->NB @ 4x DDR1066 should be a great overclock, but I can get it to work above 20x CPU multi, and thoughts...?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/329950


----------



## Gyro

Good score on the MB








Higher reference clock/cpu freq is better to get the most out of the boards.
The NB freq is locked at x8 refclock/cpu freq.

The 267x15/NB 2136 your running now would be better than a high multi oc.

Check out Dr. Swiss' validations with this board on the front page.(those where done with extreme cooling(Scandinavia/Winter/Outside) )









Gyro


----------



## aclymer

I got a stable setup at 286 MHz x14 - 4004Mhz (NB 2288 MHz) w/ DDR-667 setting. @ 1.440v. Can't get a ref clock higher than that yet. I ordered a 2-pack of chipset fans (NVIDIA squirrel cage) on Ebay for $17. Once those are on, I'll play with the NB volts a bit more. Is there a max clock speed for these 965's?



Figuring out the men divider was giving me problems, but I think I figured it out. I'm trying to keep the mem running as close to 533 MHz as I can.
Base Clock = 200MHz - Mem Set=DDR667 (333.3MHz)
Ref. Clock=286MHz - Mem Speed = 476.7

286
200/333.3

476.7 MHz


----------



## Gyro

Here is a handy chart http://www.overclock.net/t/146129/ddr2-ram-dividers/0_20

When you say NB volts are you talking cpu-NB or NB chipset ?

Max ? You'll know when you get there
















Gyro


----------



## aclymer

I actually started my program with those charts, I wanted the equation not a chart. My little program runs through all the possible combinations of Clock and Multi and calculated which ones result in normal mem speeds and (1066, 800, etc) It's a work in progress, but I would have never tried 286x14 with out it. Of course 291x12 didn't work so...

I will adjust my chipset volts when I get the fans.


----------



## 86tueren

Hello Akene and Gyro,

thank you both very much for your help, it is finally working.

As you suggested i tried booting with only one of my three RAM sticks installed and it booted perfectly. I tried this with every single one and it worked always. After that i tried with two out of three sticks installed and it still worked. But after installing all 4GB of my RAM the PC rebooted again and again. At this point i made the settings in the BIOS different but still it didn't work. What made it running was to have my identical RAM sticks NOT in dual channel mode but in a different constellation (I use 2x 1GB of DDR2-667 and 1x 2GB of DDR2-800 all Kingston RAMs). I don't know why this was a problem but with dual channel nothing worked.

After I finally was in windows with my full 4GB of ram the CPU clock was at 800MHz as was to be expected. Using the Phenom tweaker I got my CPU running on 3,4GHz but I was getting a bluescreen whenever I stressed the PC by Prime95 for example.
The next step was to disable C1E support in the BIOS and i guess one other setting which i can't remember at the moment. After this was done i clocked my CPU again to 3,4GHz with phenom tweaker and it was working perfectly. That was on sunday and since then i did never get any bluescreen or couldn't boot etc, it seems to work fine now!

The only thing pretty annoying is the boxed fan which is way louder than my old fan on the 6000+ although they seem pretty identical and both CPUs have a TDP of 125W. Guess I have to buy a new cooler for gaming purposes or try using my old one?!
Again thank you guys very much for your help, I really appreciate it, keep it going.

Greetings


----------



## jakeklem

Hi all,
I got my hands on a m2n-sli deluxe as a hand me down (free) and after reading post after post on many forums decided to buy a 965 BE to slap in it. Well needless to say, it's giving me problems. You can see the rest of my rig in the info section below. I'll try to make it short...

What I had: .....................- > Upgrading to:
Dfi infinity nf ultraii-m2 ....- > Asus M2N-SLI deluxe BIOS 5001
AM2 3800+ ...................... - > Phenom ii x4 965 BE
2GB RAM ......................... - > 8GB gSkill pc-6400
ATI HD 4850...................... - > same
WD 250GB SATA Hd .........- > WD 320GB SATA
USB keyboard .................. - > same with ps/2 adapter
USB mouse ...................... - > same

Problem:
When the USB keyboard is plugged into the ps/2 port via the adapter I get an error on post saying keyboard error no keyboard found. This occurs with both the 965 and 3800+ install in the M2N.
With the keyboard plugged into the USB port and using 3800+ .in place of the 965BE, I am able to install windows 7 Ultimate on the upgraded rig. However, when I swap in the 965 I can't load into windows... or do much of anything for that matter. When I press delete to go into BIOS it just hangs. When I let it go to load windows, the only keystroke that registers is if I hit the down arrow to Start windows normally. Any other keystroke or additional keystroke does not register. If I let the countdown expire, it attempts to repair windows, but fails with a BSOD.

I don't have a ps/2 keyboard at this time, only the USB>ps/2 adapter. Am I missing something simple here? Does anyone have suggestions on how to make it all play nice?


----------



## jakeklem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakeklem*
> 
> Hi all,
> I got my hands on a m2n-sli deluxe as a hand me down (free) and after reading post after post on many forums decided to buy a 965 BE to slap in it. Well needless to say, it's giving me problems. You can see the rest of my rig in the info section below. I'll try to make it short...
> 
> What I had: .....................- > Upgrading to:
> Dfi infinity nf ultraii-m2 ....- > Asus M2N-SLI deluxe BIOS 5001
> AM2 3800+ ...................... - > Phenom ii x4 965 BE
> 2GB RAM ......................... - > 8GB gSkill pc-6400
> ATI HD 4850...................... - > same
> WD 250GB SATA Hd .........- > WD 320GB SATA
> USB keyboard .................. - > same with ps/2 adapter
> USB mouse ...................... - > same
> 
> Problem:
> When the USB keyboard is plugged into the ps/2 port via the adapter I get an error on post saying keyboard error no keyboard found. This occurs with both the 965 and 3800+ install in the M2N.
> With the keyboard plugged into the USB port and using 3800+ .in place of the 965BE, I am able to install windows 7 Ultimate on the upgraded rig. However, when I swap in the 965 I can't load into windows... or do much of anything for that matter. When I press delete to go into BIOS it just hangs. When I let it go to load windows, the only keystroke that registers is if I hit the down arrow to Start windows normally. Any other keystroke or additional keystroke does not register. If I let the countdown expire, it attempts to repair windows, but fails with a BSOD.
> 
> I don't have a ps/2 keyboard at this time, only the USB>ps/2 adapter. Am I missing something simple here? Does anyone have suggestions on how to make it all play nice?


since this last post, I have updated the BIOS to 1804 and I get the same results.


----------



## Gyro

Try booting with the 965 and one stick of ram.

Gyro


----------



## jakeklem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Try booting with the 965 and one stick of ram.
> 
> Gyro


Ok I tried taking all but one stick out and I get the same result with the 965 using the USB and ps2 ports. I then put one stick of the old ram in and still got the same result. Soooo frustrating! It appears the ps2 ports are non functional as they don't work with either processor. Maybe I need an actual ps2 keyboard, not just the usb > ps2 adapter?


----------



## aclymer

From what I've read in this forum, the 965 BE WON'T work in the M2N-SLI. It will only boot in a M2N32-SLI. Since you say the board was free, you might try flashing the 5002 bios. I would read up first to see if anyone else has attempted that.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakeklem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Try booting with the 965 and one stick of ram.
> 
> Gyro
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I tried taking all but one stick out and I get the same result with the 965 using the USB and ps2 ports. I then put one stick of the old ram in and still got the same result. Soooo frustrating! It appears the ps2 ports are non functional as they don't work with either processor. Maybe I need an actual ps2 keyboard, not just the usb > ps2 adapter?
Click to expand...

Ya try a p/s2 kb.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aclymer*
> 
> From what I've read in this forum, the 965 BE WON'T work in the M2N-SLI. It will only boot in a M2N32-SLI. Since you say the board was free, you might try flashing the 5002 bios. I would read up first to see if anyone else has attempted that.


They work in any 560/570/570 ultra/590 chipset.
5002 is for the M2N32 only.

Gyro


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aclymer*
> 
> From what I've read in this forum, the 965 BE WON'T work in the M2N-SLI. It will only boot in a M2N32-SLI. Since you say the board was free, you might try flashing the 5002 bios. I would read up first to see if anyone else has attempted that.


I take it you haven't read the first post in this topic or else you'd know the 965 works great in the M2N-SLI(see my sig rig for example).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakeklem*
> 
> Ok I tried taking all but one stick out and I get the same result with the 965 using the USB and ps2 ports. I then put one stick of the old ram in and still got the same result. Soooo frustrating! It appears the ps2 ports are non functional as they don't work with either processor. Maybe I need an actual ps2 keyboard, not just the usb > ps2 adapter?


Wouldn't hurt to try a real PS2 keyboard. Also might be worth trying another video card if you have one available. The board wasn't very nice to ATI 4000 series cards. Could try resetting the CMOS after flashing back to 5001(which you will need for the 965 to work).


----------



## ozlay

if i where to install a 580 do you guys thing it will bottle neck a lot


----------



## mapesdhs

Yes, definitely. I've already thoroughly shown this to be the case even with just two 8800GT SLI, never mind
something way up the scale as a 580. See my extensive results:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/tests-jj.txt
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/aebench.html
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/viewperf.txt
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/pctests.html
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/stalkercopbench.txt
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/uniginebench.txt
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/uniginebench2.txt
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/uniginebench3.txt
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/x3tcbench.txt
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/cinebench.html
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/ptboats.txt
http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/callofjuarez.txt

If you like I would be happy to run some tests on whatever config I have that I can put together to match
your's. I already know that my two GTX 560Tis in SLI are better than a 670 or a 580, so I can put them onto
a 6000+ setup, or a 965, etc., but there's enough data already from which to make firm conclusions.

Ian.

PS. Having said all that, it does to some extent depend on the game, detail level, resolution, etc. For example,
X3TC is thoroughly CPU-bound, so a highly overclocked Clarkdale runs really well vs. even a half-decent
quad-core. It's all about balance, baring in mind what your particular games favour.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> if i where to install a 580 do you guys thing it will bottle neck a lot


Yes it would. 580 is ideally the highest you want to go with a 965 or similar Phenom II. Anything more would not net you any real gains in performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> Yes, definitely. I've already thoroughly shown this to be the case even with just two 8800GT SLI, never mind
> something way up the scale as a 580. See my extensive results:


For some extensive testing ctrl+f 'm2n' didn't net me but one result. Am I to believe you did this testing without actually testing these boards and are simply making assumptions based on similar testing? Because I've had 8800GT, 8800GT SLI, GTX 460, GTX 460 SLI and currently a 560Ti 448 core on this board with my current 965 and I can most certainly tell you there was a huge difference in performance from 8800GT SLI on up. Just a single GTX 460 net me better performance than the 8800GT SLI. GTX 460 SLI net an even bigger gain. The only reason I upgraded from the GTX 460 SLI was because I was experiencing lag/stuttering in GPU intensive games. Either SLI or the lack of VRAM(768MB) was the culprit since upgrading to a 560ti 448 core with 1280MB of VRAM fixed all the issues I was having. I wouldn't necessarily say I saw a real "performance" boost, but much smoother gameplay and overall stability.

Sorry to knock on your extensive testing and results, but in my firsthand experience with an M2N-SLI board over 5 years, your conclusions are wrong.

OH and I wanted to say I have finally upgraded to 8GB of RAM after all these years. It will be nice to have a memory buffer during RAM/VRAM intensive gaming that drags my PC to its knees while attempting to multi-task. lol

Got lucky and found a guy on ebay selling the exact RAM I have now. So they are matching sets. woot


----------



## japansam23

Hey guys,
The wealth of info on here is awesome! I just installed a new Phenom II 965, and thought it would be plug and play with the new BIOS update(5002). At first my clock speed in the BIOS was at 880mhz, a little troubling as I was expecting the stock speed of 3.4ghz. I'm new to manually adjusting things in the BIOS, but with some tinkering and searching the thread, I got it to 3.2ghz by setting the multiplier to x16 with everything else left alone.

So how can I get the stock(advertised) speed of 3.4ghz? I attached some shots of the speeds and temps and what not. I'm slightly paranoid that I'm missing something, only cause I'm new to this and I don't want to break anything! And I apologize for another noob question on this immense thread...


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> decided to overclock some more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2739669


I'm jealous of you m2n32sli owners


----------



## mapesdhs

Fossil writes:
> For some extensive testing ctrl+f 'm2n' didn't net me but one result. ...

The 965 in question isn't on an M2N board.







(I have an M3N-Ht Deluxe, a Gigabyte
board and a couple of others). Alas a lot of the data is not yet up. Point is, I know
how the 965 compares to other CPUs (6000+, etc., and numerous Intels), I've done
lots of tests with those, so one can extrapolate. You're right in that I don't have data
for an exactly comparable config on my site yet, but I can put such a setup together
easily enough for some quick tests, stick a 965 on the M3N-HT with two EVGA FTWs,
that'd be the same gfx power as a 580.

> Am I to believe you did this testing without actually testing these boards ...

The same chip on a different board will be much the same. If anything my results
might be an overestimate since a couple of the boards use DDR3 I think, though the
M3N-HT is DDR2 (I bought a GSkill 2x2GB DDR2/1066 kit for testing such boards).

> ... Because I've had 8800GT, 8800GT SLI, GTX 460, GTX 460 SLI and currently a 560Ti 448 core ...

I have 8800GT SLI (both 512MB and 1GB) plus some spares. I have 9800GT
SLI, both 512MB and 1GB. I have more than a dozen different GTX 460s (all but
one are 1GB or 2GB); the pile includes three V2 cards (which are a lot better than
people assume), three 850MHz EVGA FTWs, etc.. I also have three 5850s, four
4870s (two with 512MB, two with 1GB), two 3870 512MB, a 4670 1GB, two 3850
512MB AGPs, X1650, X1950, a whole stack of Quadro cards (up to the 4000 2GB),
two 560Tis in my main gaming PC, and some other cards I can't recall offhand.

In an equivalent manner, I have a large number of boards (both Intel and AMD),
and an equivalent no. of CPUs. The only chip I've not yet obtained that I still want
to find is a 1090T, but I do have four 965s, two 6000+, a 7750, 3400+, X2 250, Athlon
II X4 635, and at least a dozen others high & low.

I have more than thirty TRUE coolers (and others such as the TRUE Black and
Venomous-X), more than forty SSDs (mostly OCZ, but also Samsung, Corsair, etc.),
far too many Thermaltake Toughpower PSUs, oodles of RAM in all the boards &
grud knows what else. I must have done over a thousand tests by now. :}

What I haven't yet had is the time to write up much of the results. Work/family stuff
often gets in the way.

> ... and I can most certainly tell you there was a huge difference in performance from 8800GT SLI on up. ...

I was referring to an equivalent example where a 6000+ limits how well a board
can exploit two 8800GTs (when I moved the same 8800GTs onto an i7 860 board,
performance almost doubled in some cases). The same concept applies. It's a
simple extrapolation, but as I said to the op I'd be happy to setup something
relevant.

> ... Either SLI or the lack of VRAM(768MB) ...

You were using 768MB cards? No wonder then, they have fewer ROPs, a narrower
mem bus & less bandwidth. I get excellent performance with 1GB cards in SLI.

One thing about the 768MB cards though; like the V2 1GB card, the 768 model oc's
like crazy. My Palit 675MHz card runs just fine at a fairly impressive 865MHz. My V2s
can run ok at 1025MHz. Highly oc'd 768 cards can't make up for the lesser VRAM
of course if that becomes critical.

> ...I wouldn't necessarily say I saw a real "performance" boost, but much smoother gameplay and overall stability.

That's often the case, though as I'm sure you know it very much depends on the
game. I've been surprised to see Crysis2 running with no stuttering at all on my GTX
560Ti SLI setup, even with everything on Ultra, 1920x1200, 16xQ CSAA, DX11 pack, HD
texture pack, etc. I think some games handle it better than others, eg. Stalker's engine
is definitely not so good, it stutters somewhat even with a single card sometimes.

I did some tests with 1GB vs. 2GB cards; given the available RAM, Crysis2 will
grab 1350MB at the above settings with 8x SCAA, dropping to 1240MB at High, yet
it plays fine on two 1GB cards SLI.

YMMV as they say, but sure, it doesn't surprise me that you get much smoother
gaming from that 560Ti (which isn't really a 560Ti of course, it's a revamp of
another card, thus the odd RAM size), that's bound to be the case. But the guy
asked about a 580; I'd be delighted to be wrong, but I don't think a 965 can get
the best out of a card that powerful. I don't have a 580 yet (still hunting),
but I can test with my two 560Tis which are faster than a 580 or a 670 (though
testing with two of the EVGA FTWs would be easier). What do you get for 3DMark11
with your 560Ti 1280MB? Here's mine (not with a 965 please note):

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6037434

I know someone who has a 670, his gfx score was about 9K with an IB 3570K.

> OH and I wanted to say I have finally upgraded to 8GB of RAM after all these years. ...

I finally did that too last week. Shame in a way, my 2x2GB was an expensive CL7
kit when it was new. Replaced with 2x4GB (not an M2N board btw; it's an Asrock
P55 with an 875K). Ironic, my gaming PC has been plodding along with 4GB, while
the 3930K setup has 64GB.









Btw, my M2N board is the M2N32 WS Professional, with a 6000+, currently stuck in
a rut as there's a catch22 with fitting a 965 on this board; I need PCIX support, but
the mod BIOS isn't compatible last I read. Think I saw an update later saying
someone had sorted this out, but I've not looked into it closely yet. Thus, I've been
trying 965s in other boards to obtain the results I was looking for.

Ian.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> I was referring to an equivalent example where a 6000+ limits how well a board
> can exploit two 8800GTs (when I moved the same 8800GTs onto an i7 860 board,
> performance almost doubled in some cases). The same concept applies. It's a
> simple extrapolation, but as I said to the op I'd be happy to setup something
> relevant.


Sorry, it appeared based on your reply you were responding to ozlay. Which his current setup has a 965. It must have been an earlier post the 6000+ was brought up, because I didn't see the connection with these last few posts.
Quote:


> YMMV as they say, but sure, it doesn't surprise me that you get much smoother
> gaming from that 560Ti (which isn't really a 560Ti of course, it's a revamp of
> another card, thus the odd RAM size), that's bound to be the case. But the guy
> asked about a 580; I'd be delighted to be wrong, but I don't think a 965 can get
> the best out of a card that powerful. I don't have a 580 yet (still hunting),
> but I can test with my two 560Tis which are faster than a 580 or a 670 (though
> testing with two of the EVGA FTWs would be easier). What do you get for 3DMark11
> with your 560Ti 1280MB? Here's mine (not with a 965 please note):


You're not wrong. 580 will bottleneck the 965 a bit. It just won't be as bad as some older CPU's. My next GPU upgrade will require a CPU upgrade so this is EOL as far as this current build goes. I'm not sure what my 3Dmark11 score is. I know I have ran it in the past, but definitely not on this setup. I logged into the 3Dmark website and I only have 3Dmark06 results when I had my older 8800GT's, haha.
Quote:


> I finally did that too last week. Shame in a way, my 2x2GB was an expensive CL7
> kit when it was new. Replaced with 2x4GB (not an M2N board btw; it's an Asrock
> P55 with an 875K). Ironic, my gaming PC has been plodding along with GB, while
> the 3930K setup has 64GB. biggrin.gif


One of the main reasons I put it aside for so long is I know that filling all DIMM slots on these older boards can create issues with overclock stability. However, my OC has always been mild since the Deluxe version of M2N isn't the greatest overclocker thanks to less than stellar VRM's. I haven't extensively gamed yet, but I know that it'll greatly benefit after long gaming sessions when the PC bogs down from no memory.


----------



## mapesdhs

Fossil writes:
> Sorry, it appeared based on your reply you were responding to ozlay.

TBH I kinda was.







The 6000+ I refered to is my own, ie. when I had
an 8800GT with a 6000+ on my WS board (they're actually still on the
board, though it's a different 8800GT now); adding a 2nd 8800GT was nothing
like as effective as simply moving the single card onto a P55 board.

Do we know at what clock ozlay's 965 is running? As high as possible will
of course help a lot. I notice he has an NH-D14 which is good.

> You're not wrong. 580 will bottleneck the 965 a bit. It just won't be as
> bad as some older CPU's. ...

Very true. 8) Even the higher base clock of the 965 helps a fair bit over a 6000+.

> ... My next GPU upgrade will require a CPU upgrade
> so this is EOL as far as this current build goes. ...

As mentioned, my current gaming PC has an 875K. I had been pondering a
2500K or something for the next setup (bagged another Maximus IV Extreme
off eBay for just 135 UKP), but I was surprised with recent testing to see
how well the 875K does against a 3570K for the 3DMark11/13 physics tests,
so instead I might just employ the 5GHz 2700K config I already have (so
far it's just been for benchmarking & AE/CUDA research), or try and get a
used 2600K/2700K for the spare M4E. The question of course is how high up
a GPU has to be before the 875K finally becomes the limiting factor, which is
why I'd like to get a couple of 670s or something to find out, though two 580
3GB cards would also be ok I guess (newer AMDs are still too pricey 2nd-hand
to consider). Strict budget limit though, so sometimes it's a lengthy eBay
waiting game.







Took me a year to get a QX9650 for a decent price...

If one wished to stay with AMD on the CPU side, I suppose the conumdrum
is whether to move to a Ph2 X6, or try a BD/PD despite the performance &
power issues. This is a typically revealing article:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fx-8350-core-i7-3770k-gaming-bottleneck,3407.html

Varies by game as always, but the conclusions are hard to ignore. What do
you think your next system will be?

This is why I want to obtain a 1090T, really interested in how it behaves.
Article reviews always use newer games, which doesn't give a complete picture.

> on this setup. I logged into the 3Dmark website and I only have 3Dmark06
> results when I had my older 8800GT's, haha.










Btw, if you try running the 3DMark13 tests, note that, if you have it in
your BIOS, HPET must be enabled in order for the Firestrike physics test
to function correctly.

> One of the main reasons I put it aside for so long is I know that filling
> all DIMM slots on these older boards can create issues with overclock

I was wondering about that too. My old 4GB kit is a really nice Mushkin
Blackline DDR3/2000 7-10-8-27 (PN 996902). It's a CL7 kit, which nicely
matches the naturally lower latency of P55; I tried to find a 2nd kit,
but nobody has them anymore. In the end I bought some RAM for my other
systems which allowed a huge RAM musical chairs across 5 boards, finally
freeing up a Mushkin Redline DDR3/2133 kit for the GPC; only rated for
9-11-10-28 at 2133, but I know from other boards the kit will do better
than that, and atm it's just at 1900 (not yet finalised the 875K oc,
recently changed from an 870).

The real test will be the i3 550 @ 4.7, on a different identical board.
I'll be maxing that out with two of these Redline kits. No idea what that
will do to the oc.

> stability. However, my OC has always been mild since the Deluxe version
> of M2N isn't the greatest overclocker thanks to less than stellar VRM's.

Have you ever read anything about how the M3N compares to the M2N?

> I haven't extensively gamed yet, but I know that it'll greatly benefit
> after long gaming sessions when the PC bogs down from no memory.

Are there particular games that hog up RAM? I suppose there are bound to
be a few with memory leaks, etc.

I'm just pulling the two EVGA FTWs off my X58 board (Asrock X58 Extreme6),
after that I'll put them on the M3N-HT, see how it goes. First though, the
HT's OS is still on an old 250GB SATA, so time to move it onto an SSD, then
change the chip to a 965 (most recent testing was with a 6000+). Think I'll
take the opportunity to change the TRUE to a TRUE Black, ended up with a
couple spare after bagging two Venomous-X units.

Amazing what one can get from eBay with a bit of effort.







The 875K only
cost me 103. One of the Venomous-X units was just 25.

I'm using my normal desktop now (an SGI Fuel), so I have access to my
main files. These are some of the mbds I've obtained so far:

Code:



Code:


  Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DQ6 790FX
  ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe
  Asrock P45XE
  EVGA P55 FTW
  ASUS M3N78 SE AM2+ (CPU testing only)
  Asrock X58 Extreme6
  ASUS P7P55 WS Supercomputer
  ASUS Maximus IV Extreme (2 of)
  ASUS P9X79 WS
  Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD4
  XFX 790i Ultra SLI
  Asrock P55 Deluxe (4 of)
  Asrock P55 Extreme
  Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (2 of)

plus a few older/lesser boards not relevant for benchmarking. As yet I
don't have any BD/PD boards; I'll leave that for later in the year.

Here's my CPU list atm, in no particular order:

Code:



Code:


  E8400 E0 3GHz
  Core2Quad Q6600 2.4GHz S775 G0
  Core i5 670 3.46GHz S1156
  Core2Duo E6850 3GHz
  PentiumD 945 3.4GHz S775 D0 dual-core, no HT
  Pentium4/HT 3.4GHz S775  (1-core with HT, SL7PY)
  Phenom II X4 965 3.4GHz  (several)
  Athlon II X2 250 3GHz AM3
  Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz AM3
  Athlon X2 7750 2.7GHz
  Athlon II X2 240e 2.8GHz AM3
  i3 550  (several)
  i7 2700K
  Pentium G840 2.8GHz (SandyBridge, 2-core, no HT/Turbo)
  i3 540  (several)
  i5 760  (two of)
  i7 870  (two of)
  i7 875K
  Athlon64 X2 6000+
  i7 990X
  QX9650
  i7 3930K C2

One of my zones of mayhem...









http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/pcbenchmarking2.jpg

Btw, what does the 'tape mod' refer to in your sig re the CPU cooler?

I'm surprised you don't use an SSD, it makes such a difference to game
loading and helps prevent stuttering as games stream in data. Recently I
fitted a Samsung 840 250GB to my brother's P55 setup (ie. just SATA2), it
cut the loading time for the main game he plays from 3.5 minutes to just
7 seconds.







(the old disk was a WD VR 10K 150GB, ie. no slouch in
mechanical-land). I've not yet had the time to run my SSD tests on AMD
boards, but here's my data so far (NVIDIA chipset performs worst):

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/ssd_tests.txt

Ian.

PS. I took some Crysis2 pics last night for a friend. Ahh such fun blowing stuff up.


----------



## ozlay

im at 4ghz iv ran a few tests at 4.1 and such but i like it to be 4ghz instead 4.125ghz i like evan more then odd







http://valid.canardpc.com/2766141


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> TBH I kinda was. wink.gif The 6000+ I refered to is my own, ie. when I had
> an 8800GT with a 6000+ on my WS board (they're actually still on the
> board, though it's a different 8800GT now); adding a 2nd 8800GT was nothing
> like as effective as simply moving the single card onto a P55 board.


I had a 5600BE... hated the thing. Couldn't push past 3.1ghz stable. But for what it was worth at the time, nice CPU. Upgrading to the 940BE blew it away. The invisible Phenom II support on the M2N board is the *only* reason I've kept it for so long.
Quote:


> Do we know at what clock ozlay's 965 is running? As high as possible will
> of course help a lot. I notice he has an NH-D14 which is good.


Not sure, but given he has the same board I do I doubt he's got an OC higher than 3.8ghz unless he has a golden chip.
Quote:


> As mentioned, my current gaming PC has an 875K. I had been pondering a
> 2500K or something for the next setup (bagged another Maximus IV Extreme
> off eBay for just 135 UKP), but I was surprised with recent testing to see
> how well the 875K does against a 3570K for the 3DMark11/13 physics tests,
> so instead I might just employ the 5GHz 2700K config I already have (so
> far it's just been for benchmarking & AE/CUDA research), or try and get a
> used 2600K/2700K for the spare M4E. The question of course is how high up
> a GPU has to be before the 875K finally becomes the limiting factor, which is
> why I'd like to get a couple of 670s or something to find out, though two 580
> 3GB cards would also be ok I guess (newer AMDs are still too pricey 2nd-hand
> to consider). Strict budget limit though, so sometimes it's a lengthy eBay
> waiting game. biggrin.gif Took me a year to get a QX9650 for a decent price...


The older stuff is still really good despite what a lot of people think. They are so wrapped on believing newer = better or that 10% more performance is going to make them play better at FPS games. My Phenom II has held up great, but the GPU bottleneck is what is going to force me to upgrade once my 448 core can no longer play games on high settings. I don't really see it happening for a while though. Games aren't pushing new limits and newer video cards are beginning to slow down in production thanks to harder R&D for smaller chips.

The 9xxx series chips are really nice. Sucks they are so overpriced. It's like trying to find Earthbound or Crono Trigger for the SNES.
Quote:


> What do
> you think your next system will be?


Really not sure yet. I probably won't stick with AMD this time around as there is no longer a "high-end" CPU market for them. Unless I manage to win the Ultimate rig contest, then that build is in my sig.








Quote:


> Btw, if you try running the 3DMark13 tests, note that, if you have it in
> your BIOS, HPET must be enabled in order for the Firestrike physics test
> to function correctly.


That setting doesn't sound familiar. The latest 3Dmark I have run extensively is Unigine when I tested OC on my cards. What's the latest one that came out, Vantage? I think when I tried running that it closed on me and wouldn't finish. I was running older 306.97 drivers for the longest time, though. I have only recently updated to the most recent video drivers now that I have a newer 2nd video card to power my 2nd monitor. After a nice chat with Nvidia support I found out that older legacy cards(anything from 9000 series and older) are considered "legacy", which they removed support from after 307.xx drivers.
Quote:


> Have you ever read anything about how the M3N compares to the M2N?


Can't say I have.
Quote:


> Are there particular games that hog up RAM? I suppose there are bound to
> be a few with memory leaks, etc.


There are a few. Crysis was notorious for doing this to me. Skyrim with visual mods tears my PC up. Planetside 2 can work a number on me as well. I haven't played any of these games extensively since getting my RAM installed yesterday, so I can't say if it has really helped. I just know my memory does get so low(quite frequently) that Windows Aero has to remind me by forcing me out of fullscreen games with that ridiculous pop-up that can't be disabled.







So if anything I just hope an extra 4GB of RAM is enough to keep that pop-up away for good.

And wow dude, you have quite the collection of computer parts. I'd like to do this more frequently as a hobby myself. If you happen to come across a Phenom II 980BE be sure to send it my way.







I want to test it on this board and see if it'll play nicely (no one has that I know of).
Quote:


> Btw, what does the 'tape mod' refer to in your sig re the CPU cooler?


It's literally what it sounds. I secured the sides of the cooler with non-adhesive duct tape to force the airflow to actually go through the cooler fins instead of dispersing out the sides. It's a more efficient. When I first bought the cooler I had just recently gotten the 940BE as well and didn't experience much of a temperature drop going from stock cooler to the Xigmatek and it really annoyed me. After enclosing the sides with tape it dropped my idle/load temps by 3-5C. So I have left it on there ever since. I used to change the tape about 3-4 times a year until I got my case set for positive air pressure. I don't even need to dust out the inside anymore, haha.
Quote:


> I'm surprised you don't use an SSD, it makes such a difference to game
> loading and helps prevent stuttering as games stream in data. Recently I
> fitted a Samsung 840 250GB to my brother's P55 setup (ie. just SATA2), it
> cut the loading time for the main game he plays from 3.5 minutes to just
> 7 seconds. biggrin.gif (the old disk was a WD VR 10K 150GB, ie. no slouch in
> mechanical-land). I've not yet had the time to run my SSD tests on AMD
> boards, but here's my data so far (NVIDIA chipset performs worst):


Believe me you're not the only one to tell me that. It's the last real upgrade I plan to make for this computer. The main reason I haven't upgraded is because, from what I read and was told was that a fresh format of the OS was necessary for an SSD install. I'm not a fan of formatting and still have my original win7 from 3+ years ago. I avoid formatting like the plague. It was only recently (earlier in this thread actually) that I was told a format was not needed and a simple flip of the ACHI enabled setting in the BIOS and making sure it was functioning before the install, would ensure I would not have any issues cloning the drive over from HDD to SSD.

On top of that I like having everything on one drive as it makes backing up a lot more convenient. So when I do go SSD it'll be at least a 512GB. So it's just a waiting game at this point for prices to go down.

*EDIT:* Oh speak of the devil, he posted.







Nice OC on the chip. Just how stable is it though? That is quite a bit of voltage you're pumping through it. The VRM's on the Deluxe hate us with a passion so I would be pleasantly surprised if that was a rock solid OC.


----------



## aclymer

Am I thinking of the M2N-E? I could be way off base. (1116 pages is alot to remember)


----------



## Akene

Hi japansam23,

From the CPUID reading in your post I think you're still running at 802 Mhz. and not at 3.2 GHz or 3.4 GHz

You will have to set the multiplier to 17 in Bios and use the M2N Tweaker software found at www.overclock.net/attachments/6943 or see Barktoothx post 10606.

In my post 11137 you will find more details on the numbers to apply in M2N Tweaker to reach a stable 3.4 Ghz.machine.

Hope this help.


----------



## aclymer

I'm considering buying another GeForce GT640 to run SLI, I think the GPU is actually the bottleneck in my system. Any comments?
The alternative is finding a GTX480.

I'm barely getting a max FPS of 16.1 in 3DMark11 Performance.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6329011


----------



## ozlay

my result 965 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6387140
6000+ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3457011

580gtx idle temps are about 28c and load temps are 64c running 3dmark 980 mhz core


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aclymer*
> 
> Am I thinking of the M2N-E? I could be way off base. (1116 pages is alot to remember)


The M2N-e sli can't run them,it and some of the lower end non deluxe M2N's that did not get the bios updated for AM3.
You may have seen this already but it's another good read on DDR2 ram http://www.overclock.net/t/235668/ddr2-memory-speeds-explained/0_20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aclymer*
> 
> I'm considering buying another GeForce GT640 to run SLI, I think the GPU is actually the bottleneck in my system. Any comments?
> The alternative is finding a GTX480.
> 
> I'm barely getting a max FPS of 16.1 in 3DMark11 Performance.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6329011


Couldn't hurt







Make it fly with SLI









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> my result 965 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6387140
> 6000+ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3457011


YE HAW









Gyro


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aclymer*
> 
> I'm considering buying another GeForce GT640 to run SLI, I think the GPU is actually the bottleneck in my system. Any comments?
> The alternative is finding a GTX480.
> 
> I'm barely getting a max FPS of 16.1 in 3DMark11 Performance.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6329011


I dont think the GT640's supports sli or do they? a gtx 480/570/660ti would be an great choice however the cpu will bottleneck them cards a little bit and you can always use the 640gt for a physx card


----------



## aclymer

The GT640 support Soft SLI though, because it has no connector, it cannot be used in combination with any other card for SLI.

GTX card $350

or

GT640 $80...

Hmmm


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aclymer*
> 
> The GT640 support Soft SLI though, because it has no connector, it cannot be used in combination with any other card for SLI.
> 
> GTX card $350
> 
> or
> 
> GT640 $80...
> 
> Hmmm


not sure how well cards would scale in that kind of sli but should be interesting to see how it works i did have a hypersli setup with a 9800gt and 9600gt a while ago which used hacked drivers they scaled ok im just wondering if 2 gt640's sli would be as fast as say a 650 or 7770 or if it would scale better and be faster idk you should give it a try


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aclymer*
> 
> The GT640 support Soft SLI though,


Oh wait, did you say you have a GT640? Humble apologies, I must have misread it as GTX 460. Sorry about that.

Mind you, in a way my point still stands. Two used GTX 460s in SLI are still really quick. On the other hand, they'd use more
power than a single card like a 670.

Ian.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> not sure how well cards would scale in that kind of sli but should be interesting to see how it works i did have a hypersli setup with a 9800gt and 9600gt a while ago which used hacked drivers they scaled ok im just wondering if 2 gt640's sli would be as fast as say a 650 or 7770 or if it would scale better and be faster idk you should give it a try


I'm not that familiar with how a 640 compares to a 650, but do check used 460s & 560s before deciding. They really do go for
very little these days. There's huge performance overlap between the lesser end of the new 600 series and the 460/560 line
(remember that good 460s are normally quicker than the average 560).

It's ironic that so many lesser 600s have 2GB RAM, because in most situations where that becomes a factor, the GPU doesn't
have the raw grunt to properly exploit it.

Ian.


----------



## mapesdhs

aclymer writes:
> The alternative is finding a GTX480.

Something I meant to mention, remember the GTX 480 runs very hot, it's loud, draws quite
a lot of power and pumps out plenty of heat, so no room for overclocking them either. Not the
best choice IMO.

> I'm barely getting a max FPS of 16.1 in 3DMark11 Performance.

For which test?

As I say, if you're looking for at least GTX 480 performance, two 460s SLI will leave a 480 in
the dust, run cooler, less noise, etc.

Ian.

PS. If it's of any interest, I do have two Palit GTX 560 1GB cards for sale (65 UKP each). Here
they are in SLI with my i7 870:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6034316

If you're outside the UK though, you'd be better off searching locally I expect.


----------



## ozlay

well if you dont have a 480 already a better choice would be a 570 or 660ti which offer about the same performance but use less power and run cooler then the 480 does if you want a single card however i would like to see what 2 640s do in sli


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Bah, I have this horrible desire to upgrade, but absolutely no need for it. Darned m2n still works great.









Trying to convince myself that i should jump to ddr3 before it gets too expensive and flip my ddr2 before its worthless, but darnit, what do i need more than 4 gb for? Its not like i have time to game anymore.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Bah, I have this horrible desire to upgrade, but absolutely no need for it. Darned m2n still works great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to convince myself that i should jump to ddr3 before it gets too expensive and flip my ddr2 before its worthless, but darnit, what do i need more than 4 gb for? Its not like i have time to game anymore.


haha lol was thinking the same thing sorta was thinking of going for a apu sence the 5800k is about the same speed as my 965 but uses far less power and could crossfire a 7750 with the apu but then i decided to see what steamroller brings to the game


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Bah, I have this horrible desire to upgrade, but absolutely no need for it. Darned m2n still works great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to convince myself that i should jump to ddr3 before it gets too expensive and flip my ddr2 before its worthless, but darnit, what do i need more than 4 gb for? Its not like i have time to game anymore.


I just recently upgraded to 8GB RAM myself and the difference is very noticable. The lag I would get from playing GPU intensive games after an hour or 2 was annoying. Now my PC hardly hiccups. I can jump from one game to the next.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> haha lol was thinking the same thing sorta was thinking of going for a apu sence the 5800k is about the same speed as my 965 but uses far less power and could crossfire a 7750 with the apu but then i decided to see what steamroller brings to the game


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> I just recently upgraded to 8GB RAM myself and the difference is very noticable. The lag I would get from playing GPU intensive games after an hour or 2 was annoying. Now my PC hardly hiccups. I can jump from one game to the next.


Yeah, but Im not going to spend any more $ on ddr2. If i buy ram I'm moving to a new motherboard. Luckily ddr2 and this board are still worth a few bucks on ebay. I figure if i can flip the board and ram for ~$90 and my 9600gt's for 20 a piece then I will be in good shape for an FM2 upgrade

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUSTeK-COMPUTER-M2N32-SLI-Deluxe-Socket-AM2-AMD-Motherboard-/221218258854?pt=Motherboards&hash=item3381a2bfa6

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0&_nkw=9600gt&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## mtbiker033

I think it is amazing that this thread is so active!

I happen to have an M2N-SLI Deluxe with a 720BE, a zalman 9700, and 4gb of DDR2 crucial ballistix sitting in a box. It worked fine when we last used it (was my stepsons rig). Would anyone here be interested in it? I would give it to a good home. If so I can post pics.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I think it is amazing that this thread is so active!
> 
> I happen to have an M2N-SLI Deluxe with a 720BE, a zalman 9700, and 4gb of DDR2 crucial ballistix sitting in a box. It worked fine when we last used it (was my stepsons rig). Would anyone here be interested in it? I would give it to a good home. If so I can post pics.


Sweet! Shoot MY stepson could use an upgrade, he is on a athlon 5000+ 3gb ram OEM HP board.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I think it is amazing that this thread is so active!
> 
> I happen to have an M2N-SLI Deluxe with a 720BE, a zalman 9700, and 4gb of DDR2 crucial ballistix sitting in a box. It worked fine when we last used it (was my stepsons rig). Would anyone here be interested in it? I would give it to a good home. If so I can post pics.


I would be actually. I'm looking to build a small host PC for a few server games. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## ozlay

The 965 is on sale on newegg for $80 today only http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103727


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> The 965 is on sale on newegg for $80 today only http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103727


And it's the 125W version aswell. However, they're normally a good bit cheaper than that on eBay these days,
but it's a decent price I guess for a fully new 965.

Ian.


----------



## ozlay

alright this sorta has nothing to do with this tread but i like your input and was wondering if a msi p35 platnium with a q6600 is any good one of my friends that owe me some money was going to give it to me to pay me back was just wondering if it was worth $50 i know nothing about intel so idk if i would be able to overclock it or not just wondering if i should take it or not


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> alright this sorta has nothing to do with this tread but i like your input and was wondering if a msi p35 platnium with a q6600 is any good one of my friends that owe me some money was going to give it to me to pay me back was just wondering if it was worth $50 i know nothing about intel so idk if i would be able to overclock it or not just wondering if i should take it or not


I dunno about the motherboard, but the q6600 will go for atleast $50

$100 for the pair id say


----------



## mapesdhs

LuckySe7ens is right; even if you didn't end up using the system, you could sell the Q6600 for a decent
amount, assuming it's a G0 stepping (SPEC code on the chip would be SLACR; the older SL9UM version
is much less desirable).

As a system for actual use, that depends on the mbd, but assuming the board is a decent model, the Q6600
can be reasonably ok if oc'd, but even then it's still not as good as any modern chip. Also remember that
most S775 boards will be limited in other ways, eg. RAM capacity, PCIe speed, SATA speeds (re exploiting
modern SSDs), and in some cases newer OS versions such as Win7 may not be supported on them.

Personally I'd probably just sell the parts and use the money to help buy something newer.

Ian.


----------



## ozlay

well i got ram from that system so now i have 2 more 2 gigs for the m2n32 http://valid.canardpc.com/2789346








trying to get the intel system to work correctly but having nvidia driver issues has 2x8800gt sli but blue screens when i go to install the nvidia drivers oh well i got ram out of it so im happy







http://valid.canardpc.com/2790527


----------



## Gereti

now,i have to do this,and ask some help,
First,mysecond computer motherboard is Asus M2N-SLI-Deluxe,and broblem is,usb devise overpower issue
well,biosversion was newest beta,so i downgraded it on 5001,not any help
tryed 1 memory (800mhz NONAME(old marketcomputer memory) DDR2)
without soundcard,without usb-devises (not even frontpanel usb-cable)
sometimes,i dont get that error on computer boot,but when im on windows installation,it gives error on it,and wont install that
that issue,even just appeared from nowhere,
little help could be nice,but can i get it?
i can give more information if needed

--Gereti


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> now,i have to do this,and ask some help,
> First,mysecond computer motherboard is Asus M2N-SLI-Deluxe,and broblem is,usb devise overpower issue
> well,biosversion was newest beta,so i downgraded it on 5001,not any help
> tryed 1 memory (800mhz NONAME(old marketcomputer memory) DDR2)
> without soundcard,without usb-devises (not even frontpanel usb-cable)
> sometimes,i dont get that error on computer boot,but when im on windows installation,it gives error on it,and wont install that
> that issue,even just appeared from nowhere,
> little help could be nice,but can i get it?
> i can give more information if needed
> 
> --Gereti


you can turn on "halt on no errors" in bios that should fix it for a short while and allow you to install windows i had the same issue before what i did was removed the board and cleaned out all the dust and such and reinstalled it and it fixed the issue for me


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I think it is amazing that this thread is so active!
> 
> I happen to have an M2N-SLI Deluxe with a 720BE, a zalman 9700, and 4gb of DDR2 crucial ballistix sitting in a box. It worked fine when we last used it (was my stepsons rig). Would anyone here be interested in it? I would give it to a good home. If so I can post pics.


Thanks to mtbiker033 we have a new m2n enthusiast


----------



## ozlay

a double post


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Thanks to mtbiker033 we have a new m2n enthusiast


Lucky kid


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> I dunno about the motherboard, but the q6600 will go for atleast $50
> 
> $100 for the pair id say


well ill hang on to it for a while i also got a E6850 and a 360 to use in it so will mess around with those for a while


----------



## LuckySe7ens

we didn't waste any time ripping off heatsinks and replacing TIM.

board looks great!


----------



## Gyro

Congrats to your stepson and a big







to mtbiker033 for the great gesture.

Gyro


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> you can turn on "halt on no errors" in bios that should fix it for a short while and allow you to install windows i had the same issue before what i did was removed the board and cleaned out all the dust and such and reinstalled it and it fixed the issue for me


Good try,but wont helped me,still errors on windows installation








i have changed prosessor,changed memory slot's,flashed bios,cleared bios (battery off and cmosclear pin)
still wont work,maby i try with another HDD,maby it helps,i hope...
E:nope,won't work,changed mobo's battery,and HDD,wont still work,F*ck this ****...


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Good try,but wont helped me,still errors on windows installation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have changed prosessor,changed memory slot's,flashed bios,cleared bios (battery off and cmosclear pin)
> still wont work,maby i try with another HDD,maby it helps,i hope...
> E:nope,won't work,changed mobo's battery,and HDD,wont still work,F*ck this ****...


different cable and port?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> different cable and port?


Different sata-port tested (normal SATA1,tested SATA3 too,wont work,dvd-player is on ide port,changed it one's)
E:now tested agehn,different dvd-player (thistime,sata,and different satacables,and different sata-ports,nothing,
E2,let's try another windows,windows xp sp3 professional 32bit,may i install that,we see soon
Even GFX card has been change,from 3850Radeon GDDR3 to GTS250GE
E3: okay,windows xp installed,okay,let's see,how it works,but wont let any hope's rise now


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Different sata-port tested (normal SATA1,tested SATA3 too,wont work,dvd-player is on ide port,changed it one's)
> E:now tested agehn,different dvd-player (thistime,sata,and different satacables,and different sata-ports,nothing,
> E2,let's try another windows,windows xp sp3 professional 32bit,may i install that,we see soon
> Even GFX card has been change,from 3850Radeon GDDR3 to GTS250GE
> E3: okay,windows xp installed,okay,let's see,how it works,but wont let any hope's rise now


sounds like a bad disc or bad disc drive try installing windows with a flashdrive maybe? what cpu are you using?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> sounds like a bad disc or bad disc drive try installing windows with a flashdrive maybe? what cpu are you using?


...Or just bad windows,f*ck you win7,xp works all day long,just like now happen'swinxp give'd just few little error,something registry stuff,and works now great,even my 16gb PNY-usb stick works!
cpu was first try amd athlon 64 x2 5200+ 2.6Ghz,and now it's amd athlon 64 x2 4400+ [email protected]
graphics card's are Sapphire Radeon 3850,and Club3D Geforce GTS250 Green Edition,but now,i have:
160gb (system)+320 gb HDD(320gb going to try install win7)
3850 radeon,340W DELTA PSU
creative audigy 2
2x2gb 800Mhz DDR2

BUT,im going to upgrade that computer whit these part's soon

Corsair GS600W (crap power,but i get non-opened package cery cheap price)
Asus Radeon 6870 with Reference cooler
amd phenom 960T x4
and 2 more gigabytes memory (2x1gb DDR2)

Soon,i give that cpu-z valodation picture,what you may wan't to see








E,tryed another win7 disc,and okay,it will boot on windows 7 install screen,









E2,windows 7 installed,BUT,but,one broblem,...
i have two HDD now,160gb and 320gb,
160gb,windows 7
320gb,windows 7 bootfile :/
you cant be kidding me?,hoah,any help








E3kay,windows has been installed agen,and now,everything looks good,now...


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> ...Or just bad windows,f*ck you win7,xp works all day long,just like now happen'swinxp give'd just few little error,something registry stuff,and works now great,even my 16gb PNY-usb stick works!
> cpu was first try amd athlon 64 x2 5200+ 2.6Ghz,and now it's amd athlon 64 x2 4400+ [email protected]
> graphics card's are Sapphire Radeon 3850,and Club3D Geforce GTS250 Green Edition,but now,i have:
> 160gb (system)+320 gb HDD(320gb going to try install win7)
> 3850 radeon,340W DELTA PSU
> creative audigy 2
> 2x2gb 800Mhz DDR2
> 
> BUT,im going to upgrade that computer whit these part's soon
> 
> Corsair GS600W (crap power,but i get non-opened package cery cheap price)
> Asus Radeon 6870 with Reference cooler
> amd phenom 960T x4
> and 2 more gigabytes memory (2x1gb DDR2)
> 
> Soon,i give that cpu-z valodation picture,what you may wan't to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E,tryed another win7 disc,and okay,it will boot on windows 7 install screen,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E2,windows 7 installed,BUT,but,one broblem,...
> i have two HDD now,160gb and 320gb,
> 160gb,windows 7
> 320gb,windows 7 bootfile :/
> you cant be kidding me?,hoah,any help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E3kay,windows has been installed agen,and now,everything looks good,now...


When you install Windows make sure that you only have one HDD plugged in. Sometimes Win7 will do weird things with the boot file, or not install it at all if it finds that it is already installed on any of the HDD's on your system.

Also the 960T CPU will NOT work on an M2N board.


----------



## Gereti

You sure about that?,well,atleast i try,that's sure,becose i haven't anything to lose,becose i have that prosessor now on my first computer,and when i upgrade that on 1100T,i can put that on my second computer, Btw,windows has been installed,and it's working well,finally,the biggest broblem was my windows 7 install dvd,it didn't work,well,luckily i was another those


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Thanks to mtbiker033 we have a new m2n enthusiast


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> we didn't waste any time ripping off heatsinks and replacing TIM.
> 
> board looks great!


Seeing his smile makes it all worth it, you both are very welcome and I'm glad to see it go to a good home!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Congrats to your stepson and a big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to mtbiker033 for the great gesture.
> 
> Gyro


Thank you very much. I have enjoyed and learned so much from this community I really enjoy finding ways to give back.


----------



## ozlay

was getting irq issues lately and was like whats wrong with this thing until i check cpu-z lol http://valid.canardpc.com/2792528 was actually suprised that it actually is sorta stable at that speed only gave me blue screens when in games ill have to try some more voltage sometime when i have time to mess around with it again


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> was getting irq issues lately and was like whats wrong with this thing until i check cpu-z lol http://valid.canardpc.com/2792528 was actually suprised that it actually is sorta stable at that speed only gave me blue screens when in games ill have to try some more voltage sometime when i have time to mess around with it again


Does max vdp say 6000+ watts?
















More volts, and you might even get that stable


----------



## ozlay

hey what do you think an amd 6000+ is worth? $40? I have like 10 of them laying around ADX6000IAA6CZ


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> hey what do you think an amd 6000+ is worth? I have like 10 of them laying around ADX6000IAA6CZ


maybe $20-$30 o eBay including shipping.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> maybe $20-$30 o eBay including shipping.


That sounds about right, though they can go for more. It's not a CPU I'd recommend though if someone asked,
being such a bottleneck to decent gfx performance now. Plus, if one can use it, an Athlon II X2 250 at stock
3GHz will outperform a highly oc'd 6000+, and of course the 250 can itself be oc'd like crazy (mine runs at
4110; the best I could get out of a 6000+ was 3446). CPU benchmarks now included on my page here:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/tests-jj.txt

Ian.


----------



## ozlay

well i think ill sell all my ADX6000IAA6CZ i also have an ADA6000IAA6CZ which i will probably keep for a backup and a few others a 5600+ 5200+, 5000+, 4600+ 4400+. 4200, 3800+ which are all am2 and FX-55 and 4800+ which are socket 939 if i sell them maybe i can get some new gear







would love to get a opteron 1389 to replace my 965


----------



## PaPaBlista

I have one listed on eBay as we speak,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200923452860?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

starting bid 10.99 US dollars, no bids yet hell if I cant get 11 dollars for it I will keep it and build a rig to give away to some poor ole bloke...


----------



## ozlay

my massive noctua NH-D14 and massive gtx 580











sorry about all the dust in the pictures the antec 1200 is a pain to clean


----------



## Fossil

That CPU cooler is entirely too big, lol.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> That CPU cooler is entirely too big, lol.


no such thing


----------



## mapesdhs

Ach, it's not that big! Here's a Phanteks PH-TC14PE Black on my 3930K (3x 140mm fans):

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/pcbenchmarking2.jpg










Ian.


----------



## AMD_RULES

Anyone ever have trouble getting their motherboard to post? Had my desktop unplugged for a few months. Can't even get the Bios to come up now. Tried removing ram sticks and resetting the CMOS, but no luck!


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_RULES*
> 
> Anyone ever have trouble getting their motherboard to post? Had my desktop unplugged for a few months. Can't even get the Bios to come up now. Tried removing ram sticks and resetting the CMOS, but no luck!


maybe try replacing the battery?

i got mtbikers years old m2n board to post first try


----------



## AMD_RULES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> maybe try replacing the battery?
> 
> i got mtbikers years old m2n board to post first try


Thanks for the help. Ended up determining that one of my four DIMMS is bad.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_RULES*
> 
> Thanks for the help. Ended up determining that one of my four DIMMS is bad.


bad or dusty from sitting for a few months id try cleaning the slot with some rubbing alcohol or make sure the ram is seating properly


----------



## AMD_RULES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> bad or dusty from sitting for a few months id try cleaning the slot with some rubbing alcohol or make sure the ram is seating properly


Well I tested the stick by itself and with other sticks in different slots. When the bad stick was in the motherboard, the computer would not post.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> bad or dusty from sitting for a few months id try cleaning the slot with some rubbing alcohol or make sure the ram is seating properly


good call, I blew it out with a compressor first.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_RULES*
> 
> Well I tested the stick by itself and with other sticks in different slots. When the bad stick was in the motherboard, the computer would not post.


Oh so the ram is bad, not the DIMM slot?


----------



## AMD_RULES

Hmmm... I set the voltage to 2.1 in the Bios and now it posts with all four sticks in there... why is that?

Also I'm trying to overclock my X2 4200+ and set my memory correctly. The sticks are XMS2 DDR2 800 that say 4-4-4-12 800mhz. What would be some good settings for the cpu and memory?


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_RULES*
> 
> Hmmm... I set the voltage to 2.1 in the Bios and now it posts with all four sticks in there... why is that?
> 
> Also I'm trying to overclock my X2 4200+ and set my memory correctly. The sticks are XMS2 DDR2 800 that say 4-4-4-12 800mhz. What would be some good settings for the cpu and memory?


well i think the xms2 do need a little extra voltage at least in my experience not sure what yours are rated for but for timings at 4-4-4-12 if thats stock id say they are probably around 2v or more with those timings so 2.1v should be alright with those sticks can we see a cpu-z shot/validation of the 4200+ theres alot of different versions of the 4200+ but you should be able to do atleast 2.8 to 3ghz with it maybe more depending on if its the 89w or 65w or the 35w version you probably have the 65w version but you never know


----------



## N2Gaming

I usually go 2.1+ a few mili volts when using my Corsair XMS2's Never had a problem w/the ram. good stuff works great and can be overclocked fairly good by loosening up the timmings to 5-5-5-15-to-18 but don't expect to much of a RAM OC when populating all 4 slots







my best stable overclock was 1010MHz on the XMS2's with all four slots populated.


----------



## AMD_RULES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> well i think the xms2 do need a little extra voltage at least in my experience not sure what yours are rated for but for timings at 4-4-4-12 if thats stock id say they are probably around 2v or more with those timings so 2.1v should be alright with those sticks can we see a cpu-z shot/validation of the 4200+ theres alot of different versions of the 4200+ but you should be able to do atleast 2.8 to 3ghz with it maybe more depending on if its the 89w or 65w or the 35w version you probably have the 65w version but you never know


I will get a cpuz screen shot, as soon as I wipe out Ubuntu in favor of Windows 7. (Which I'm doing right now). I believe it's the 89w version. I bought this cpu two days after it was released.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> I usually go 2.1+ a few mili volts when using my Corsair XMS2's Never had a problem w/the ram. good stuff works great and can be overclocked fairly good by loosening up the timmings to 5-5-5-15-to-18 but don't expect to much of a RAM OC when populating all 4 slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my best stable overclock was 1010MHz on the XMS2's with all four slots populated.


Good info! I will post some Bios shots, and hopefully you or someone else can recommend some settings!


----------



## PaPaBlista

My dilemma, I have 6 gb OCZ 4gb platinum & 2gb gold they run well together, well I got 4 more of the platinum $33, they arrived DOA (eBay) the seller is going to give me a refund no problem. but the platinum is getting hard to find without paying a arm leg and first born, so what modules could I pair up with these to get my full 8gb's. cpuz shows the plat's running at 5-4-4- 18,@ 1.8v ( i have them in bios v5002 @ 5-4-4-15 @ 2.1v i don't know whats up with that I have the golds out right now so I'm running 4gb at the moment.) do you think some corsair or crucial's will post with this board with the platunums in or should I sell all mine and get a full 8gb kit,

Updated: Asus M2n32- SLI Deluxe Wifi MB, Amd Phenom II x4 945 3.0 ghz, CM Hyper 212 Evo cooler, 6 *(4 atm)* gigs OCZ Platinum, OCZ 750 Watt Modular PSU, WD 750 gig, WD 1000 gig, E-sata WD 80 gig, *Gigabyte GTX 560 GV-N56GOC-1GI 1 gig Video*. LG DVD/RW and Win 7 Ultimate 64bit


----------



## ozlay

I tend to stay away from crucial and would recommend corsair or gskill both should be able to get you those timing id recommend finding something with lower timings such as 4-4-4-12 which can be set to 5-4-4-15 or 5-4-4-18 if need be some memory wont go lower but most will go higher timing and will have a better chance of working with the ram you already have i wouldn't recommend selling your ram as it cost alot for ddr2 now unless you can find a cheap kit


----------



## PaPaBlista

I'm watching two sets of corsair, CM2X2048-6400C5 & some 1066 CM2X2048-8500C5, both have the lower timings and so far are under $35, I may still look for a 8 gb set, and sell or shelf mine, the guy I bought the OCZ Platinum from e-mailed me and said he'd check his stock for a replacement set,


----------



## AMD_RULES

Screenshot from 2013-05-15 09:40:34.png 1412k .png file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> well i think the xms2 do need a little extra voltage at least in my experience not sure what yours are rated for but for timings at 4-4-4-12 if thats stock id say they are probably around 2v or more with those timings so 2.1v should be alright with those sticks can we see a cpu-z shot/validation of the 4200+ theres alot of different versions of the 4200+ but you should be able to do atleast 2.8 to 3ghz with it maybe more depending on if its the 89w or 65w or the 35w version you probably have the 65w version but you never know


Okay well Windows 7 didn't like my old 7900GT, so I'm running Linux Mint 14 instead. Here's a i-nex (Linux CPUZ) screenshot.

Right now I'm only running two out of the four dimm sticks, and I also used the AI overclock at 10% until I can get a working manual overclock working.


----------



## AMD_RULES

I don't see this system getting up to 2.8ghz as mentioned. Right now I believe I'm stable at 2.64ghz

Settings I did in the BIOS:

CPU Frequency: 240
PCIE Clock: 100mhz
DDR2 voltage: 2.20v
CPU VOltage: 1.4750v
CPU Mult: 11x
CPU<->MCP55 HT Speed: 3x
Memory Clock Frequency: DRR2800
Memory: 5-4-4-15 2T

With regards to the memory clock frequency, it seems to run smoother when it's set to DDR2 667

Think I can get it to 2.8ghz? That's my goal if possible


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_RULES*
> 
> I don't see this system getting up to 2.8ghz as mentioned. Right now I believe I'm stable at 2.64ghz
> 
> Settings I did in the BIOS:
> 
> CPU Frequency: 240
> PCIE Clock: 100mhz
> DDR2 voltage: 2.20v
> CPU VOltage: 1.4750v
> CPU Mult: 11x
> CPU<->MCP55 HT Speed: 3x
> Memory Clock Frequency: DRR2800
> Memory: 5-4-4-15 2T
> 
> With regards to the memory clock frequency, it seems to run smoother when it's set to DDR2 667
> 
> Think I can get it to 2.8ghz? That's my goal if possible


Well, 2.8ghz should be do able with more volts. What are your temps? I got up to 3.3ghz (with my 5000+ BE) with a crummy cooler. Got too hot during the summer months for comfort though.
I have taken the motherboard a good bit higher then 240 so you most likely have headroom there. (this is with the phenom ii x4 of course)


I have a mixed set of ram also, with 2/4 being the xms2. I tend to run them @ 2.1v IIRC


----------



## AMD_RULES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Well, 2.8ghz should be do able with more volts. What are your temps? I got up to 3.3ghz (with my 5000+ BE) with a crummy cooler. Got too hot during the summer months for comfort though.
> I have taken the motherboard a good bit higher then 240 so you most likely have headroom there. (this is with the phenom ii x4 of course)
> 
> 
> I have a mixed set of ram also, with 2/4 being the xms2. I tend to run them @ 2.1v IIRC


Right now I'm running some stress tests.... so at full load it's seeing 48-50C

H/S is a Arctic Cooling Freezer 64

CPU is AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Windsor


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_RULES*
> 
> Right now I'm running some stress tests.... so at full load it's seeing 48-50C
> 
> H/S is a Arctic Cooling Freezer 64
> 
> CPU is AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Windsor


my 4200+ is a ADA4200IAA5CU which i had running at 3ghz with 1.5v on a cheap biostar board a while back which was 273 fsb but i havent had a chance to run it on this board yet but im gessing you should be able to run the fsb at 250 and your temps seem to be good enough to push the voltage a little higher maybe to 1.5v if you set your ram to 667 then it should be able to go to 250 with out having any ram issues also lower your ht link to 3x or 4x which should give you more headroom


----------



## AMD_RULES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> my 4200+ is a ADA4200IAA5CU which i had running at 3ghz with 1.5v on a cheap biostar board a while back which was 273 fsb but i havent had a chance to run it on this board yet but im gessing you should be able to run the fsb at 250 and your temps seem to be good enough to push the voltage a little higher maybe to 1.5v if you set your ram to 667 then it should be able to go to 250 with out having any ram issues also lower your ht link to 3x or 4x which should give you more headroom


Linux kept crashing with DDR2 667 and 250 set with 1.5 volts.

Played around more and right now I seem to be maxed out at 246x11 @ 1.5v with DDR2 667 and HT at 3x.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## AMD_RULES

I lied system is really unstable... looks like 2.6ghz is the most I'm going to get


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_RULES*
> 
> I lied system is really unstable... looks like 2.6ghz is the most I'm going to get


hmm maybe try 250 at 10x ? which should be 2.5ghz but it could open up more head room and alow for evan higher setting then 250 maybe


----------



## AMD_RULES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> hmm maybe try 250 at 10x ? which should be 2.5ghz but it could open up more head room and alow for evan higher setting then 250 maybe


I will give it a shot! Thanks


----------



## ozlay

phenomenal deal on 965 http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5692033&CatId=4431


----------



## AMD_RULES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> phenomenal deal on 965 http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5692033&CatId=4431


I've been out of the PC loop lately... an AM3 cpu will run in a AM2 socket?


----------



## Gereti

yes it will,becose am3 prosessor include ddr2,and ddr3 ramsupport,so you are able to use am3 prosessor on am2 with biosupdate (you MAY need update your bios to the latest to get support for them)


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_RULES*
> 
> I've been out of the PC loop lately... an AM3 cpu will run in a AM2 socket?


yeah am3 cpus will work in your board with your current bios some require a small work around to get them to run at correct speed but mostly all am3 cpus will work with out any issues


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_RULES*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> my 4200+ is a ADA4200IAA5CU which i had running at 3ghz with 1.5v on a cheap biostar board a while back which was 273 fsb but i havent had a chance to run it on this board yet but im gessing you should be able to run the fsb at 250 and your temps seem to be good enough to push the voltage a little higher maybe to 1.5v if you set your ram to 667 then it should be able to go to 250 with out having any ram issues also lower your ht link to 3x or 4x which should give you more headroom
> 
> 
> 
> Linux kept crashing with DDR2 667 and 250 set with 1.5 volts.
> 
> Played around more and right now I seem to be maxed out at 246x11 @ 1.5v with DDR2 667 and HT at 3x.
> 
> Thanks for the help!
Click to expand...

Try raising the HT to x4 also.
To low can cause instability too.

Gyro


----------



## AMD_RULES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Try raising the HT to x4 also.
> To low can cause instability too.
> 
> Gyro


I have it set to 3x at the moment. 265 x 10 @ 1.4750 volts. Anything higher and it's not stable.

Maybe it's because I'm running 4x1GB dimms?


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_RULES*
> 
> I have it set to 3x at the moment. 265 x 10 @ 1.4750 volts. Anything higher and it's not stable.
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm running 4x1GB dimms?


try lowering your ram to 533


----------



## ozlay

got a 60gig ssd and ran a few benchmarks idk what im going to use it for yet not sure if i have it set up correctly does the benchmark look ok im not sure what kinda speeds it should be


----------



## AMD_RULES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> try lowering your ram to 533


What should I put for timings?

Right now I have 5-4-4-15 2T


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_RULES*
> 
> What should I put for timings?
> 
> Right now I have 5-4-4-15 2T


leave the same


----------



## AMD_RULES

Just tried 270 x 10 at 1.500v... DDR2 533... system is crashing. Also tried messing with HT at 3x vs 4x. I think linux is a problem too, so I'm switching over to Windows XP Professional x64. Windows 7 doesn't like my old 7900GT lol


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_RULES*
> 
> Just tried 270 x 10 at 1.500v... DDR2 533... system is crashing. Also tried messing with HT at 3x vs 4x. I think linux is a problem too, so I'm switching over to Windows XP Professional x64. Windows 7 doesn't like my old 7900GT lol


try 267 at 10x and 11x i remember hiting a wall with a few at 267 on a few chips that wouldnt clock between 268 and 273 but could go higher then 273 and lower then 268


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> try 267 at 10x and 11x i remember hiting a wall with a few at 267 on a few chips that wouldnt clock between 268 and 273 but could go higher then 273 and lower then 268


that's interesting... that's where I hit a wall might try lower multi.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> 
> 
> got a 60gig ssd and ran a few benchmarks idk what im going to use it for yet not sure if i have it set up correctly does the benchmark look ok im not sure what kinda speeds it should be


I remember being limited by ide mode which is bugged on these boards
my vertex 4 benched pretty low on my m2n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_RULES*
> 
> I have it set to 3x at the moment. 265 x 10 @ 1.4750 volts. Anything higher and it's not stable.
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm running 4x1GB dimms?


I'm running the same


----------



## AMD_RULES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> try 267 at 10x and 11x i remember hiting a wall with a few at 267 on a few chips that wouldnt clock between 268 and 273 but could go higher then 273 and lower then 268


Stable at 267 x 10
No stable at 267 x 11 - would not post.


----------



## ozlay

well i enabled ahci in windows which did give me a small boost of speed about 20-40mbs more then what it was but i think the drive is rated for 260 read so i gess 197 isnt to bad
i set HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESystemCurrentControlSetServicesMsahci from 3 to 0

i just use it with fancycache


----------



## AMD_RULES

Okay... stable at 246x11 or 2.7ghz! If this is the highest I can get to, I'll be happy I guess. 2.8 would be better tho


----------



## AMD_RULES




----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_RULES*
> 
> Okay... stable at 246x11 or 2.7ghz! If this is the highest I can get to, I'll be happy I guess. 2.8 would be better tho


Seriously, just get a Phenom.










edit: Oh, you're on Linux. I take it that's not an option then?


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> well i enabled ahci in windows which did give me a small boost of speed about 20-40mbs more then what it was but i think the drive is rated for 260 read so i gess 197 isnt to bad


What model SSD is it? You haven't said.

AHCI mode is important (for TRIM if nothing else), but the chipset/conrtoller is almost a major factor,
eg. Intel controllers work well, NVIDIA controllers not so much, Marvell controllers are rubbish.

I haven't tested any AMD controllers yet, I suppose I ought to, including my M2N32 WS pro; not
had time yet though. However, your results look reasonably typical - all 60GB SSDs tend to be
performance crippled somewhat compared to the higher capacity versions from the same product
range, especially for 4K read (the performance sweetspot is usually 240GB/256GB). Try testing
with AS-SSD aswell, and make sure the unit's firmware is up to date (very important).

Anyway, here are my results, will add more later when I can (lots more boards to test):

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/ssd_tests.txt

Ian.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> What model SSD is it? You haven't said.
> 
> AHCI mode is important (for TRIM if nothing else), but the chipset/conrtoller is almost a major factor,
> eg. Intel controllers work well, NVIDIA controllers not so much, Marvell controllers are rubbish.
> 
> I haven't tested any AMD controllers yet, I suppose I ought to, including my M2N32 WS pro; not
> had time yet though. However, your results look reasonably typical - all 60GB SSDs tend to be
> performance crippled somewhat compared to the higher capacity versions from the same product
> range, especially for 4K read (the performance sweetspot is usually 240GB/256GB). Try testing
> with AS-SSD aswell, and make sure the unit's firmware is up to date (very important).
> 
> Anyway, here are my results, will add more later when I can (lots more boards to test):
> 
> http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/ssd_tests.txt
> 
> Ian.


its an ocz agility 2 60gig OCZSSD2-2AGTE60G was just for testing reasons i dont really have any use for it as its way to small
Nvidia

Sil Image


----------



## mapesdhs

ozlay writes:
> its an ocz agility 2 60gig OCZSSD2-2AGTE60G ...

For an old model like that, yes the performance seems fine.

> ... was just for testing reasons i dont really have any use for it as its way to small

Why not use it for virtual memory if nothing else?

Personally I find a 60GB unit is plenty as a boot drive for most setups, unless one is installing lots of games -
they really do chew through the space.

Ian.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_RULES*
> 
> Okay... stable at 246x11 or 2.7ghz! If this is the highest I can get to, I'll be happy I guess. 2.8 would be better tho


hmm,interesting,i got mine 4100+ with that mobo,and stock cooler stable maby 2.8Ghz-2.9Ghz,but then,the temps was maby high,


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> hmm,interesting,i got mine 4100+ with that mobo,and stock cooler stable maby 2.8Ghz-2.9Ghz,but then,the temps was maby high,


which chip? his CPU is not capable of suchclocks


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> which chip? his CPU is not capable of suchclocks


Amd athlon 64 x2 4100+ 2.1Ghz


----------



## ozlay

thats the 4000+ that 2.1ghz and yeah the 4000+ over clocks alot higher then a 4200+ it requires around 1.65v to reach 3ghz with a 4200+ which would require watercooling so 2.7 is about the best it can do with the 89w tdp 4200+ if he would have had a 65w or the 35w version then yeah he could have went to 2.8-3.1


----------



## Obi-Wan-YJ

I've got an M2N-SLI Deluxe. It originally had an Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Black Edition processor, but I never bothered overclocking it. It has four 2GB sticks of RAM (8GB total).

I recently bought a Phenom II X4 970 off eBay because I wanted to upgrade my box without spending the cash to replace all the innards. At the time, I didn't realize that the 945 was the fastest CPU officially supported on this board. However, since I've got the 970 now, I may as well give it a shot. If it turns out to be too much trouble, I'll sell it & buy the 945 anyway, but until then...

I've now got the 5001 BIOS installed. I set the CPU voltage to 1.35V and the CPU multiplier to 17.5. The RAM is automatically identified as DDR2 800 Unganged Mode.

This system runs Ubuntu 12.10 Linux, NOT Windows, so I don't have access to any of the Windows utilities.

The system boots up just fine, but it feels a little stuttery. After 15-20 minutes of light desktop use, I don't see any indication of instability. Running some benchmarks shows that, as a whole, the system is now a little bit slower than it was with my Athlon, which of course is not what I wanted. According to CPUBenchmark.net, this 970 should be more than three times faster than my Athlon.

The OS claims that all four cores are 3.5GHz, which sounds correct. According to 'top', all four cores are getting used during the benchmarks. All 8GB of RAM is being recognized by the OS. CPU temp is in the 40's.

I'm not looking to overclock this thing. I just want a stable system that's considerably faster than my old Athlon. *What should I be looking at now to figure out why the system is so slow?*


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obi-Wan-YJ*
> 
> I've got an M2N-SLI Deluxe. It originally had an Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Black Edition processor, but I never bothered overclocking it. It has four 2GB sticks of RAM (8GB total).
> 
> I recently bought a Phenom II X4 970 off eBay because I wanted to upgrade my box without spending the cash to replace all the innards. At the time, I didn't realize that the 945 was the fastest CPU officially supported on this board. However, since I've got the 970 now, I may as well give it a shot. If it turns out to be too much trouble, I'll sell it & buy the 945 anyway, but until then...
> 
> I've now got the 5001 BIOS installed. I set the CPU voltage to 1.35V and the CPU multiplier to 17.5. The RAM is automatically identified as DDR2 800 Unganged Mode.
> 
> This system runs Ubuntu 12.10 Linux, NOT Windows, so I don't have access to any of the Windows utilities.
> 
> The system boots up just fine, but it feels a little stuttery. After 15-20 minutes of light desktop use, I don't see any indication of instability. Running some benchmarks shows that, as a whole, the system is now a little bit slower than it was with my Athlon, which of course is not what I wanted. According to CPUBenchmark.net, this 970 should be more than three times faster than my Athlon.
> 
> The OS claims that all four cores are 3.5GHz, which sounds correct. According to 'top', all four cores are getting used during the benchmarks. All 8GB of RAM is being recognized by the OS. CPU temp is in the 40's.
> 
> I'm not looking to overclock this thing. I just want a stable system that's considerably faster than my old Athlon. *What should I be looking at now to figure out why the system is so slow?*


most of us running phenom ii c3 chips like yourself have to run a Windows utility to force the CPU to run at stock speeds. this motherboard almost always downclocks those chips, and your lower benchmark scores seem to show that this is the case for you as well. I've no idea if there is a utility for linux that will work the same.

you should wait until we get a few responses however, there are several people still paying attn to this club that have helped people with this since it was first discovered.

personally I have the business class chip with a locked multi that does not require the workaround. afaik this is the only way to get a c3 chip run at full speed without the Windows utilities.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obi-Wan-YJ*
> 
> I've got an M2N-SLI Deluxe. It originally had an Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Black Edition processor, but I never bothered overclocking it. It has four 2GB sticks of RAM (8GB total).
> 
> I recently bought a Phenom II X4 970 off eBay because I wanted to upgrade my box without spending the cash to replace all the innards. At the time, I didn't realize that the 945 was the fastest CPU officially supported on this board. However, since I've got the 970 now, I may as well give it a shot. If it turns out to be too much trouble, I'll sell it & buy the 945 anyway, but until then...
> 
> I've now got the 5001 BIOS installed. I set the CPU voltage to 1.35V and the CPU multiplier to 17.5. The RAM is automatically identified as DDR2 800 Unganged Mode.
> 
> This system runs Ubuntu 12.10 Linux, NOT Windows, so I don't have access to any of the Windows utilities.
> 
> The system boots up just fine, but it feels a little stuttery. After 15-20 minutes of light desktop use, I don't see any indication of instability. Running some benchmarks shows that, as a whole, the system is now a little bit slower than it was with my Athlon, which of course is not what I wanted. According to CPUBenchmark.net, this 970 should be more than three times faster than my Athlon.
> 
> The OS claims that all four cores are 3.5GHz, which sounds correct. According to 'top', all four cores are getting used during the benchmarks. All 8GB of RAM is being recognized by the OS. CPU temp is in the 40's.
> 
> I'm not looking to overclock this thing. I just want a stable system that's considerably faster than my old Athlon. *What should I be looking at now to figure out why the system is so slow?*


Your CPU is running at 800MHz. You need to use this application to get it running at its proper frequency:
http://www.ztex.de/misc/k10ctl.e.html


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> thats the 4000+ that 2.1ghz and yeah the 4000+ over clocks alot higher then a 4200+ it requires around 1.65v to reach 3ghz with a 4200+ which would require watercooling so 2.7 is about the best it can do with the 89w tdp 4200+ if he would have had a 65w or the 35w version then yeah he could have went to 2.8-3.1


5000BE could hit 3ghz fairly easily.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> 5000BE could hit 3ghz fairly easily.


mine did 3.1 at stock volts, and 3.3 max


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Your CPU is running at 800MHz. You need to use this application to get it running at its proper frequency:
> http://www.ztex.de/misc/k10ctl.e.html


exactly what he needed, rep


----------



## Obi-Wan-YJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> 5000BE could hit 3ghz fairly easily.


Perhaps, but each core would still be slower than my 3.5GHz 970, and it's still only two cores, not four.


----------



## Obi-Wan-YJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Your CPU is running at 800MHz. You need to use this application to get it running at its proper frequency:
> http://www.ztex.de/misc/k10ctl.e.html


Thanks for the pointer. I've got k10ctl installed now. After looking into its usage, I'm still a little confused. Here's what I've got on all four cores:

Code:



Code:


# k10ctl 0
VID interface mode: parallel

CPU0
Current P-State: 0      Fastest P-State: 0
               NbVid   NbDid  CpuVid  CpuDid  CpuFid           UNb   CpuMult      UCpu     PCore
P-State 0:        38       0      38       0      19       687.5mV  17.50000   687.5mV    7425mW
Low Limit:       124       1     124                       375.0mV   0.50000   375.0mV
High Limit:        0       1       0                      1550.0mV   0.00000  1550.0mV
Target:           38       0      38       0      19       687.5mV  17.50000   687.5mV
Current:          38       0      38       1       0       687.5mV   4.00000   687.5mV

As best I can tell, it looks like P-State 0 and Target are both set where they need to be, yet Current is down at 800 MHz. What must I do to set the CPU to 3.5GHz?


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obi-Wan-YJ*
> 
> Thanks for the pointer. I've got k10ctl installed now. After looking into its usage, I'm still a little confused. Here's what I've got on all four cores:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # k10ctl 0
> VID interface mode: parallel
> 
> CPU0
> Current P-State: 0      Fastest P-State: 0
> NbVid   NbDid  CpuVid  CpuDid  CpuFid           UNb   CpuMult      UCpu     PCore
> P-State 0:        38       0      38       0      19       687.5mV  17.50000   687.5mV    7425mW
> Low Limit:       124       1     124                       375.0mV   0.50000   375.0mV
> High Limit:        0       1       0                      1550.0mV   0.00000  1550.0mV
> Target:           38       0      38       0      19       687.5mV  17.50000   687.5mV
> Current:          38       0      38       1       0       687.5mV   4.00000   687.5mV
> 
> As best I can tell, it looks like P-State 0 and Target are both set where they need to be, yet Current is down at 800 MHz. What must I do to set the CPU to 3.5GHz?


maybe this is helpful?

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/K10ctl


----------



## Obi-Wan-YJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> maybe this is helpful?
> 
> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/K10ctl


Well... no, not really.

I've been a Unix sysadmin since before Linux existed, so I don't need help configuring the system to run k10ctl at boot. What I need to know is how to make k10ctl do its thing. I can't find anything that explains what the various values mean or how to set them properly, and the few sites I've found that mention them make it sound like I've already done it correctly, which I obviously haven't.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obi-Wan-YJ*
> 
> Well... no, not really.
> 
> I've been a Unix sysadmin since before Linux existed, so I don't need help configuring the system to run k10ctl at boot. What I need to know is how to make k10ctl do its thing. I can't find anything that explains what the various values mean or how to set them properly, and the few sites I've found that mention them make it sound like I've already done it correctly, which I obviously haven't.


*Shrug* If nothing else free bump, someone who can help might see it and chime in.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obi-Wan-YJ*
> 
> Well... no, not really.
> 
> I've been a Unix sysadmin since before Linux existed, so I don't need help configuring the system to run k10ctl at boot. What I need to know is how to make k10ctl do its thing. I can't find anything that explains what the various values mean or how to set them properly, and the few sites I've found that mention them make it sound like I've already done it correctly, which I obviously haven't.


give this a try http://amdath800.dyndns.org/amd/


----------



## Obi-Wan-YJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> give this a try http://amdath800.dyndns.org/amd/


I found that one myself last night. According to the author, TurionPowerControl allows reducing the frequency (for power saving), but not increasing the frequency.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Has any one ever used OCZ titanium dimms with this board, I have 2x2gb platinum and a chance to get 2x2gb titanium the timings are pretty close plat @ 5-5-4 titan @ 4-4-4 ,I know if it runs it will run at the lower speed, I have been having trouble w/memory I got a set of platinums arrived DOA, the guy sent me some micron BSOD after ten minutes, none have worked with all 4 slots filled, I ran 6 gb's for years w/ 2x2 platinum and 2x1 gold OCZ, wishing I would have left well enuff alone, I let a friend con me out of the 2x1 gold







, so now I'm stuck with 4 gb, Does any one else have problems running over 6 gb's on this board... TIA


----------



## Obi-Wan-YJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Does any one else have problems running over 6 gb's on this board... TIA


I've been running 8GB (4x2GB) on it for a couple years now w/ no problems. One pair is Corsair DDR2 800 (PC2-6400) that I bought new with the system. The other pair is something random (maybe OCZ?) that I bought used from a co-worker several years later.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Has any one ever used OCZ titanium dimms with this board, I have 2x2gb platinum and a chance to get 2x2gb titanium the timings are pretty close plat @ 5-5-4 titan @ 4-4-4 ,I know if it runs it will run at the lower speed, I have been having trouble w/memory I got a set of platinums arrived DOA, the guy sent me some micron BSOD after ten minutes, none have worked with all 4 slots filled, I ran 6 gb's for years w/ 2x2 platinum and 2x1 gold OCZ, wishing I would have left well enuff alone, I let a friend con me out of the 2x1 gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so now I'm stuck with 4 gb, Does any one else have problems running over 6 gb's on this board... TIA


they have better timings and clock higher gold being the slowest then platinum then titanium so i would say as long as they work titanium would be the best out of the 3 types and should work at loser timings if needed and the board supports 1066 or higher ddr2 also so if you can find something like 1066 cas 5 or 6 or evan cas 5 800s they can sometimes be down clocked to 800 cas 4 and still run at them same timings


----------



## PaPaBlista

I think i'll try the titanium, I hate to say it but I may upgrade to a ddr 3 board soon if I can find one with reviews that match the sturdiness I've had with this one, Any good advice on a updated AMD boards & chipsets w/ SLI capabilities , My son wants this board really bad, LoL


----------



## N2Gaming

I've had good luck w/my sig board. NF980-G65 and the FX790-GD70 is another good board if you don't mind using the SLI Hack and it still works w/the modern drivers.


----------



## Diablo2424

I've had this board running without issue for a few years until the other day, Windows froze and upon reboot I haven't been able to get the system to stay running without freezing for more than 10 minutes.

My most recent setup:
Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe BIOS 5001
AMD Phenom II x4 940BE
CPU water cooling loop (EK Supreme HF)
2x 2GB Corsair XMS DDR2
2x 2GB G.Skill DDR2 (After adding this RAM I had to run in forced Unganged mode or else Windows wouldn't boot (when set to Ganged/Auto) which I thought was weird, but a friend gave it to me so I figured 4GB for free- why not!)
Asus nVidia GTX 560
1x Seagate SATA II 750GB 7200RPM
4x WD RE3 500GB SATA 7200RPM - RAID 0+1
1x Lite-on SATA DVD-RW
Antec Earthwatts 750W

At first I had a feeling that my Seagate 750GB (2 Partitions - 300GB for Windows / The rest for storage) HDD died, I noticed the PC took a long time to POST then once Windows booted it would almost instantly lock up. So I pulled the G.Skill RAM to eliminate that as a potential issue - same problem. Next I disconnected my RAID array and connected and extra WD RE3 500GB Hard drive, booted into Clonezilla off a USB drive to clone my Windows partition and boot off that drive instead of my Seagate, about %5 into the cloning process Clonezilla error-ed out stating bad sectors on the Seagate drive.

So far it was straight forward - Bad HDD - get a new one and continue with my life. So I pulled the Seagate and booted into Lubuntu Live off a USB drive to get online - after a few minutes THAT froze on me.

Weird, so now I'm thinking maybe it's RAM, I tried all different configurations, tried clearing CMOS multiple times, and no matter what I do the PC keeps freezing. (When running any live Linux Distro - or while trying to install said Linux distro from USB drive to the WD 500GB drive). So for the why not factor I tried ANOTHER drive (a WD 250GB SATA drive I had lying around) and the system STILL freezes. I did a quick Google search found some posts on forums from 2008/2010 other members mentioned bad SATA ports as well as their DVD-RW causing system hangs. So I disconnected my DVD-RW and swapped the WD 250GB to one of the other SATA ports... the PC is STILL freezing when running a Live Linux distro or while installing Linux to the drive.

TL;DR - Nothing changed - PC keeps freezing, thought it was a bad HDD, new HDD(s) still freezing, disconnected all drives except one/swapped RAM around, stillll freezing.

Anyone have any idea's what could be causing this thing to hang? I know it's running cool enough (I've been watching temps in the BIOS - no problems at all with the water loop), and it doesn't look like RAM is the issue, I just left the 2 Corsair sticks in and ram Memtest for over 2 hours wiht 3 passes and no errors or freezing. It's only when I attempted to access the SATA drives does the system freeze.

Almost seems like something on the mother board (SouthBridge maybe?) is acting up....

Thanks in adv.


----------



## Obi-Wan-YJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablo2424*
> 
> I did a quick Google search found some posts on forums from 2008/2010 other members mentioned bad SATA ports as well as their DVD-RW causing system hangs.
> 
> PC keeps freezing, thought it was a bad HDD, new HDD(s) still freezing, disconnected all drives except one/swapped RAM around, stillll freezing.
> 
> Anyone have any idea's what could be causing this thing to hang? I know it's running cool enough (I've been watching temps in the BIOS - no problems at all with the water loop), and it doesn't look like RAM is the issue, I just left the 2 Corsair sticks in and ram Memtest for over 2 hours wiht 3 passes and no errors or freezing. It's only when I attempted to access the SATA drives does the system freeze.


I've got a bad SATA controller on my mobo. It's the middle one of the three. Any time I plug a drive into port 2 or 3, it throws drive errors as if the drive was dying. Move the drive to another port, and all is well. I've never had the system freeze, though. Have you tried moving your HDD around to all the different SATA ports?

Unrelated topic... since you use Linux on this mobo, how familiar are you with k10ctl? See my earlier posts on this thread within the last week.


----------



## Obi-Wan-YJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obi-Wan-YJ*
> 
> I've got k10ctl installed now. After looking into its usage, I'm still a little confused. Here's what I've got on all four cores:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # k10ctl 0
> VID interface mode: parallel
> 
> CPU0
> Current P-State: 0      Fastest P-State: 0
> NbVid   NbDid  CpuVid  CpuDid  CpuFid           UNb   CpuMult      UCpu     PCore
> P-State 0:        38       0      38       0      19       687.5mV  17.50000   687.5mV    7425mW
> Low Limit:       124       1     124                       375.0mV   0.50000   375.0mV
> High Limit:        0       1       0                      1550.0mV   0.00000  1550.0mV
> Target:           38       0      38       0      19       687.5mV  17.50000   687.5mV
> Current:          38       0      38       1       0       687.5mV   4.00000   687.5mV
> 
> As best I can tell, it looks like P-State 0 and Target are both set where they need to be, yet Current is down at 800 MHz. What must I do to set the CPU to 3.5GHz?


I figured it out, finally. I have no idea why this works, but it does. My problem seemed to be that I had only a single P-state defined. If I use k10ctl to create a second P-State (#1) that matches the 800 MHz setting ("Current" above), then switch to that P-State 1, then switch back to P-State 0 (the fast one), it all works. If I skip any of those steps, the system silently ignores my request to increase the clock speed.

I've created an init script that performs these steps on reboot. Here's the important part of it:

# Create a second P-state (#1) representing the 800 MHz setting
k10ctl 0-3 1 -nv 38 -nd 0 -cv 38 -cd 1 -cf 0
# Set the current P-state to the slower setting first, then the faster setting
k10ctl 0-3 1
k10ctl 0-3 0

If I run "k10ctl 0" after the above, I get what I really want:

Code:



Code:


Current P-State: 0      Fastest P-State: 0
               NbVid   NbDid  CpuVid  CpuDid  CpuFid           UNb   CpuMult      UCpu     PCore
P-State 0:        38       0      38       0      19       687.5mV  17.50000   687.5mV    7425mW
P-State 1:        38       0      38       1       0       687.5mV   4.00000   687.5mV    7425mW
Low Limit:       124       1     124                       375.0mV   0.50000   375.0mV
High Limit:        0       1       0                      1550.0mV   0.00000  1550.0mV
Target:           38       0      38       0      19       687.5mV  17.50000   687.5mV
Current:          38       0      38       0      19       687.5mV  17.50000   687.5mV

And most importantly, the various benchmarks I've run absolutely _scream_ now! (well, in comparison to my old Athlon 64 X2 5000+, anyway)

The BIOS sets the CPU multiplier to 17.5 (3.5 GHz) and the CPU voltage to 1.35V. RAM ganging is set to auto. Cool & Quiet doesn't seem to have any effect, but is currently disabled. I haven't really pushed it hard for more than a minute or so, but the CPU core temp hovers around 40C.

_Edit:_ I wrote up the whole experience on the Prairie Rim Tech blog, if you're curious: http://tech.PrairieRim.com/2013/05/upgrading-cpu-in-old-motherboard.html

Just to help out those who google for this problem later, I'm gonna throw in a bunch of buzz words: Ubuntu Linux overclock Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe AMD AM3 AM2+ Phenom II 965 970 975 980 BIOS 5001 multiplier


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablo2424*
> 
> I've had this board running without issue for a few years until the other day, Windows froze and upon reboot I haven't been able to get the system to stay running without freezing for more than 10 minutes.
> 
> My most recent setup:
> Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe BIOS 5001
> AMD Phenom II x4 940BE
> CPU water cooling loop (EK Supreme HF)
> 2x 2GB Corsair XMS DDR2
> 2x 2GB G.Skill DDR2 (After adding this RAM I had to run in forced Unganged mode or else Windows wouldn't boot (when set to Ganged/Auto) which I thought was weird, but a friend gave it to me so I figured 4GB for free- why not!)
> Asus nVidia GTX 560
> 1x Seagate SATA II 750GB 7200RPM
> 4x WD RE3 500GB SATA 7200RPM - RAID 0+1
> 1x Lite-on SATA DVD-RW
> Antec Earthwatts 750W
> 
> At first I had a feeling that my Seagate 750GB (2 Partitions - 300GB for Windows / The rest for storage) HDD died, I noticed the PC took a long time to POST then once Windows booted it would almost instantly lock up. So I pulled the G.Skill RAM to eliminate that as a potential issue - same problem. Next I disconnected my RAID array and connected and extra WD RE3 500GB Hard drive, booted into Clonezilla off a USB drive to clone my Windows partition and boot off that drive instead of my Seagate, about %5 into the cloning process Clonezilla error-ed out stating bad sectors on the Seagate drive.
> 
> So far it was straight forward - Bad HDD - get a new one and continue with my life. So I pulled the Seagate and booted into Lubuntu Live off a USB drive to get online - after a few minutes THAT froze on me.
> 
> Weird, so now I'm thinking maybe it's RAM, I tried all different configurations, tried clearing CMOS multiple times, and no matter what I do the PC keeps freezing. (When running any live Linux Distro - or while trying to install said Linux distro from USB drive to the WD 500GB drive). So for the why not factor I tried ANOTHER drive (a WD 250GB SATA drive I had lying around) and the system STILL freezes. I did a quick Google search found some posts on forums from 2008/2010 other members mentioned bad SATA ports as well as their DVD-RW causing system hangs. So I disconnected my DVD-RW and swapped the WD 250GB to one of the other SATA ports... the PC is STILL freezing when running a Live Linux distro or while installing Linux to the drive.
> 
> TL;DR - Nothing changed - PC keeps freezing, thought it was a bad HDD, new HDD(s) still freezing, disconnected all drives except one/swapped RAM around, stillll freezing.
> 
> Anyone have any idea's what could be causing this thing to hang? I know it's running cool enough (I've been watching temps in the BIOS - no problems at all with the water loop), and it doesn't look like RAM is the issue, I just left the 2 Corsair sticks in and ram Memtest for over 2 hours wiht 3 passes and no errors or freezing. It's only when I attempted to access the SATA drives does the system freeze.
> 
> Almost seems like something on the mother board (SouthBridge maybe?) is acting up....
> 
> Thanks in adv.


Have you considered your PSU, maybe its getting weak, Sounds like you've covered every thing else, maybe try one known good stick of ram a clean little hdd different video card, you know strip it down to the bare essentials,and try and install a operating system,with the least amount hardware hooked up as you can...


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablo2424*
> 
> I've had this board running without issue for a few years until the other day, Windows froze and upon reboot I haven't been able to get the system to stay running without freezing for more than 10 minutes.
> 
> ....
> 
> Anyone have any idea's what could be causing this thing to hang? I know it's running cool enough (I've been watching temps in the BIOS - no problems at all with the water loop), and it doesn't look like RAM is the issue, I just left the 2 Corsair sticks in and ram Memtest for over 2 hours wiht 3 passes and no errors or freezing. It's only when I attempted to access the SATA drives does the system freeze.
> 
> Almost seems like something on the mother board (SouthBridge maybe?) is acting up....
> 
> Thanks in adv.


I posted this at XS, but since it might possibly be of some help someone else in the future I post it here too:

I had similar issues on a M2N-SLI Deluxe. The problems disappeared when I increased the voltage to the mohterboard chipset.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> I think i'll try the titanium, I hate to say it but I may upgrade to a ddr 3 board soon if I can find one with reviews that match the sturdiness I've had with this one, Any good advice on a updated AMD boards & chipsets w/ SLI capabilities , My son wants this board really bad, LoL


well i would say go for a 990fx board if you decide to upgrade sense the 990fx supports crossfire and sli depends on what your price range is seems like asus boards are a little bit more on the pricey side and you can get some others like gigabyte and asrock for cheaper i myself would go for a SABERTOOTH 990FX/GEN3 R2.0 which has pcie 3 but thats just me







but i hear that the GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD3 and UD5 are really good i just helped a friend build a new rig with a Formula-Z and i dont think it is worth the $240 price tag it seems sorta toyish compared to the m2n boards

wish foxconn would remake the destroyer in a 990fx


----------



## Diablo2424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obi-Wan-YJ*
> 
> I've got a bad SATA controller on my mobo. It's the middle one of the three. Any time I plug a drive into port 2 or 3, it throws drive errors as if the drive was dying. Move the drive to another port, and all is well. I've never had the system freeze, though. Have you tried moving your HDD around to all the different SATA ports?
> 
> Unrelated topic... since you use Linux on this mobo, how familiar are you with k10ctl? See my earlier posts on this thread within the last week.


Thanks for the idea, I tried all 6 SATA ports (anyone else not notice the random black SATA port above the PCI-E slot? I don't see a 7th port in the BIOS to enable/disable it either - weird), and still no go. Same issue of freezing.

As for the k10ctl I am not familiar with it, but I will definitely check it out, and from what I see in your reply it looks like you figured your issue out .

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Have you considered your PSU, maybe its getting weak, Sounds like you've covered every thing else, maybe try one known good stick of ram a clean little hdd different video card, you know strip it down to the bare essentials,and try and install a operating system,with the least amount hardware hooked up as you can...


Thanks for the reply, after reading this I did try pulling more things out, but I would be shocked if it was my PSU, but at this point anything is possible. I'll keep you updated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> I posted this at XS, but since it might possibly be of some help someone else in the future I post it here too:
> 
> I had similar issues on a M2N-SLI Deluxe. The problems disappeared when I increased the voltage to the mohterboard chipset.


I saw your reply over on XS as well, thanks for the idea man, I've never heard of that being the cause. HOWEVER, I did raise my MB Chipset voltage from 1.40 to 1.50, AND WINDOWS BOOTED!!! I'm super excited that I'm at least able to get into Windows (looks like my Seagate 750GB isn't bad after all!). However, I noticed that my Network Connection shows "Enabled" but not connected, when I open the "Details" where you would normally get your IP Information - it's completely blank! Nothing in there at all, weird. So I switched to my second LAN port and the exact same results. So in my logical thinking I'm wondering if raising the voltage to 1.60 would help with that, like maybe something is wrong with the MB and it's not getting enough voltage to the NIC card's for them to work properly. So I upped it to 1.60 and still nothing on the NIC in Windows. I hopped on LUbuntu Live off my USB drive, and BOOM, internet works. IP, DNS, able to ping and load sites on Chrome, everything. So I ended up installing LUbuntu onto the 250GB SATA WD Hard Drive that I have so I can at least use my computer for now.

I'm not putting any money on this MB lasting longer than a few days/weeks... so I've priced out some new parts to upgrade my system and I'll demote this MB/CPU/RAM to being a spare PC. Unfortunately I don't have the funds available at the moment (have to fix some car stuff first, and now I have to help pay off a trip to FL for my cousins wedding) but as soon as I can get them, I'm going to run over to Microcenter (about 10 mins from my house - and they are cheaper than NewEgg/TigerDirect and Amazon) and pick up the following parts:

AMD FX 8320 Black Edition
ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 Socket AM3+ 990FX
Corsair XMS3 Series 8GB DDR3-1600 (PC3-12800) CL9 Dual Channel (4GB x2)
Kingston HyperX 3K SH103S3/120G 120GB SATA 6Gb/s
2x Seagate Barracuda 2TB 7,200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s (to setup in RAID 1 for backup - so I can ditch those 4x WD 500GB drives)

I'll keep you guys updated as I start to add things back into the system (I'm typing this on LUbuntu installed to the 250GB drive with both XMS sticks installed - no other HD's connected and BIOS reset to factory defaults).

Thanks again everyone for all the quick replies!!


----------



## ozlay

1.6v is pretty high on the nb id try 1.5 again and reinstall the chipset drivers


----------



## PaPaBlista

These boards are BADAZZ! be hard to find a replacement,


----------



## PaPaBlista

BTW, I missed out (was outbid) on the OCZ Titanium modules, but I scored some Platinums 2x2gb for $26 on the eBay, Pray they work ...


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> These boards are BADAZZ! be hard to find a replacement,


Um, a replacement in what sense? CPU overclockability? Or do you mean just finding
another if one's current board goes wrong?

Ian.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Na just thinking about going to a different board with ddr3, future upgrades you know, 8 core stuff like that got any opinions on current good boards, even played with the thought of going back to Intel, (red in the face)...


----------



## mapesdhs

PaPaBlista writes:
> Na just thinking about going to a different board with ddr3, future upgrades you know, 8 core stuff like that ...

Plenty of newer boards of course now. Note the 8350 is more like 4-module, not really
8-core (some elements are shared).

For my benchmarking, I obtained AM2(+) boards that support all the way up to at least
Phenom II 1090T. One is DDR2, but I think the other is DDR3. However, I won't bother
with newer chips I think, no need really.

> got any opinions on current good boards, ...

I'm a tad out of date on that front. I'd recommend just reading reviews, etc.

> ... even played with the thought of going back to Intel, (red in the face)...

Well personally I would, but what I wouldn't do is buy the current IB stuff. Too hot for
oc'ing (unless one doesn't mind doing the cap mod). Previous SB is much better
value, especially 2nd-hand. I bought a Gigabyte Z68XP-UD4 for 45 UKP, a 2500K
for 123 UKP, took less than 3 minutes to get it to 4.7GHz fully stable (almost too
easy to oc), so should run fine at between 5 to 5.2, will see how it goes. And I'm
only using an old TRUE Black, albeit lapped.

If you're budget-limited, you can get a heck of a lot of value from used parts, just
choose wisely & avoid dodgy sellers. Even on the upper end of mbds, one can
get good stuff. I bought a Maximus IV Extreme BIN for only 135. Also, today I won
a GTX 580 (815MHz core) for just 125.

Ian.


----------



## PaPaBlista

I get everything on eBay, this whole rig minus the operating sys was eBay, I'm not a cheapskate I'm just old & disabled and on a fixed income. But this ole sys has served me well, and it will be hard to find something that will fill it's shoes or sockets as it may be, my son really wants this system though, and he's a good boy so he will probably get it, but I have to have something just as stable before i give it up...


----------



## mapesdhs

PaPaBlista writes:
> I get everything on eBay, this whole rig minus the operating sys was eBay, ...

That's the way to do it! 8)

> I'm not a cheapskate I'm just old & disabled and on a fixed income. ...

Nothing wrong with sensible economics!

> ... but I have to have something just as stable before i give it up...

What's your approx. budget for a replacement setup? Though if you're in the US then used
pricing may be somewhat different compared to what I see in the UK.

Ian.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> PaPaBlista writes:
> > Na just thinking about going to a different board with ddr3, future upgrades you know, 8 core stuff like that ...
> 
> Plenty of newer boards of course now. Note the 8350 is more like 4-module, not really
> 8-core (some elements are shared).
> 
> For my benchmarking, I obtained AM2(+) boards that support all the way up to at least
> Phenom II 1090T. One is DDR2, but I think the other is DDR3. However, I won't bother
> with newer chips I think, no need really.
> 
> > got any opinions on current good boards, ...
> 
> I'm a tad out of date on that front. I'd recommend just reading reviews, etc.
> 
> > ... even played with the thought of going back to Intel, (red in the face)...
> 
> Well personally I would, but what I wouldn't do is buy the current IB stuff. Too hot for
> oc'ing (unless one doesn't mind doing the cap mod). Previous SB is much better
> value, especially 2nd-hand. I bought a Gigabyte Z68XP-UD4 for 45 UKP, a 2500K
> for 123 UKP, took less than 3 minutes to get it to 4.7GHz fully stable (almost too
> easy to oc), so should run fine at between 5 to 5.2, will see how it goes. And I'm
> only using an old TRUE Black, albeit lapped.
> 
> If you're budget-limited, you can get a heck of a lot of value from used parts, just
> choose wisely & avoid dodgy sellers. Even on the upper end of mbds, one can
> get good stuff. I bought a Maximus IV Extreme BIN for only 135. Also, today I won
> a GTX 580 (815MHz core) for just 125.
> 
> Ian.


good price of that asus motherboard,finland have couple crosshair motherboard to amd,just 129€,and with warranty








http://www.silentrig.com/product/2069/asus-crosshair-iv-formula-bulk
http://www.silentrig.com/product/3098/asus-crosshair-iv-extreme-890fx-bulk


----------



## DrSwizz

@PaPaBlista:

I recommend getting an Asus Sabertooth board, those give you very good price/performance (and the Sabertooth is better than the Crosshair IV boards too, I do happen to own all those boards so I have compared them).
If you intend to do serious overclocking of a 8350 you no some serious cooling too though as those chips can quite easily use allot of power.


----------



## N2Gaming

I was just going to say ASUS would most likely be the best bet although far from the most cost effective


----------



## ozlay

yeah would go asus or gigabyte if going for a newer 900 series board i actually like gigabyte ud7 or ud5







but yeah the sabertooth series is the best asus boards unless your going to go quad sli/crossfire then maybe a crosshair so yeah i would recommend the ud5 or the sabertooth they both have about the same options


----------



## PaPaBlista

I actually have my eye on a sabertooth, wathing it now on yea u guessed it eBay it's at $63 day and a half to go . My budget is tight but my son wants to buy this rig (normally I'd just give it to him like I did my last one (which he is still running a ole Pent 4 3.0 clocked up a bit w/ 1 gig 8xagp and he plays Skyrim and WoW at high res on it ) But he's making good money now and he really wants this board, cant blame him, she's a sweet heart, I missed out on that titanium memory but i got the OCZ platinum it runs good with the 8 gigs but it wont run in unganged mode. I have it at - 5 5 5 12- 24, Any thoughts


----------



## PaPaBlista

whats your opinions on a ASRock 970 Extreme3 $60 I've heard there good boards.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> whats your opinions on a ASRock 970 Extreme3 $60 I've heard there good boards.


they are nice board but the pcie only run at x16, x4 and i dont think the 970 chipset supports sli


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> they are nice board but the pcie only run at x16, x4 and i dont think the 970 chipset supports sli


970 chipset support sli (i have asrock 970 extreme 4)
i even got sli connector with that motherbooard,
and i dont recommend these 970 asrock for those,who want's to overclock,becose it own just 4+1powerphase
it was jsut enought to get 960T to x6 and 4Ghz 1.6125V,but them powerphase got warm and BSOD
even i was extra fan with that :/
and i think i dont buy anymore any asrock motherboards,becose my own is melted
http://i.imgur.com/dgXOuKh.jpg
And i can't get fit 2x7870+creative audigy 2 (i'm going to get crossfire,so i need better motherboard,and im going to buy msi 790FX GD-70 becose i get it cheap)

SO,it's working motherboard, (friend run's extreme 3+fx8120)
but powerphase is too weak to overclock more that 4 core cpu's


----------



## ozlay

oh was thinking 870 chipset for some reason my mistake lol


----------



## PaPaBlista

i think the only difference between the extreme 3&4 is the fourht pci-e slot right, hell i only need 2


----------



## PaPaBlista

my batteries are dying in my wireless keyboard,, I can spell


----------



## Gereti

extreme 3 own 2,and extreme 4 3 pci-e slot
Extreme 4 http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/Angle/970%20Extreme4%28m%29.jpg
Extreme 3 http://www.waroengkom.com/product/ASROCK-970-Extreme3.jpg

Extreme 4 own - 3 x PCI Express 2.0 x16 slots (PCIE2/PCIE4: single at x16 (PCIE2) / x8 (PCIE4), or dual at x8 (PCIE2) / x8 (PCIE4) ; PCIE5: x4 mode)
Extreme 3 own - 2 x PCI Express 2.0 x16 slots (PCIE2 @ x16 mode; PCIE4 @ x4 mode)

That's why i say that to take extreme 4,
but i must chance my motherboard to msi 790FX GD-70 becose i cant fit 2x7870+audiocard on my extreme 4,and second,i have to send my own asrock on warranty repair,if they take this on repair...

Edit:
umh,are you seriously?

Extreme 4 - Supports AMD Quad CrossFireX™, 3-Way CrossFireX™ and CrossFireX™
- Supports NVIDIA® SLI™
Extreme 3 - Supports AMD Quad CrossFireX™ and CrossFireX™

okay,if you want sli,take extreme 4 :/


----------



## LuckySe7ens

finally got around to firing up my boys new toy, still need to get a decent powersupply for it so I can run the 9600gt sli setup Maybe a cx430m?[

we oc'd to 3.6 on 2nd boot... unlocked multis are easy


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> finally got around to firing up my boys new toy, still need to get a decent powersupply for it so I can run the 9600gt sli setup Maybe a cx430m?[
> 
> we oc'd to 3.6 on 2nd boot... unlocked multis are easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1480661/width/350/height/700[/IMG]


Well well,it could be enought,but i say that's not maby good idea,becose CX430w is bad psu,...
btw,image wont work


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Well well,it could be enought,but i say that's not maby good idea,becose CX430w is bad psu,...
> btw,image wont work


it's not 'bad' though I know it really isn't a high quality unit, but when you can get them for less than $20 Amir I can't complain. its either that for I'm looking at capstones or an xfx pro series or one of the many other decent units for the money and upgrading my Sig rig and passing down the bp550+


----------



## japansam23

Hey guys, I'm hoping somebody here will be able to help me out. I just got Battlefield 3 for my PC and I am very underwhelmed at my performance. Long story short, in campaign I get 30 fps tops on medium settings, and 20 when I play online. Similar systems on this forum, and in this thread even, are able to get 40-50. So if anybody has any thoughts or recommendations I will gladly accept any input. My specs are below in my signature...


----------



## qpilabs

Greetings All,

I have a M2N-SLI Deluxe running a Athlon x2 6000+ that I use as my lab server for testing software in a server environment. It has 8 gb ram, Asus EAH5450 video card, 120 gb boot SSD and 3 2TB Seagate drives in a raid5 with a 4th on hot stand-by. 750 watt PS.

I run Windows Server 2012, SQL server 2012 and the Athlon was fine for that but I needed to add SharePoint 2013 to test some dev apps and that is too much for the Athlon.

So what is the biggest CPU still available on Amazon I can plug and play on this MB? I don't want to overclock or otherwise hack this thing and it has to be stable like rock solid stable.

Thoughts?


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qpilabs*
> 
> Greetings All,
> 
> I have a M2N-SLI Deluxe running a Athlon x2 6000+ that I use as my lab server for testing software in a server environment. It has 8 gb ram, Asus EAH5450 video card, 120 gb boot SSD and 3 2TB Seagate drives in a raid5 with a 4th on hot stand-by. 750 watt PS.
> 
> I run Windows Server 2012, SQL server 2012 and the Athlon was fine for that but I needed to add SharePoint 2013 to test some dev apps and that is too much for the Athlon.
> 
> So what is the biggest CPU still available on Amazon I can plug and play on this MB? I don't want to overclock or otherwise hack this thing and it has to be stable like rock solid stable.
> 
> Thoughts?


well the amd 965 is probably the best you can get it requires an easy work around to get it to work at specs but it is way worth it in the end becuse your going to pay alot more for a 945 on amazon so I would suggest going with a 965 and using the easy work and yes the work around will work just fine with server 2012


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qpilabs*
> 
> Greetings All,
> 
> I have a M2N-SLI Deluxe running a Athlon x2 6000+ that I use as my lab server for testing software in a server environment. It has 8 gb ram, Asus EAH5450 video card, 120 gb boot SSD and 3 2TB Seagate drives in a raid5 with a 4th on hot stand-by. 750 watt PS.
> 
> I run Windows Server 2012, SQL server 2012 and the Athlon was fine for that but I needed to add SharePoint 2013 to test some dev apps and that is too much for the Athlon.
> 
> So what is the biggest CPU still available on Amazon I can plug and play on this MB? I don't want to overclock or otherwise hack this thing and it has to be stable like rock solid stable.
> 
> Thoughts?


if no workaround and amazononly are the requirements then this looks good

Check this out on AMZN:

AMD HDZ940XCJ4DGI PHENOM II X 4 940 BLACK AM2+ 3.0 GHZ 8 MB 45 NM 125W 3600 MHZ TRAY
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001UGQ3Z4/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_ap_am_us?ie=UTF8


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> it's not 'bad' though I know it really isn't a high quality unit, but when you can get them for less than $20 Amir I can't complain. its either that for I'm looking at capstones or an xfx pro series or one of the many other decent units for the money and upgrading my Sig rig and passing down the bp550+


i think the 9600s are about 60w so would say the corsair will work great for that setup where you getting one for $20







i seen them on tiger for $30 after rebate but haven't seen them anywhere for $20 thats a good deal


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> i think the 9600s are about 60w so would say the corsair will work great for that setup where you getting one for $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i seen them on tiger for $30 after rebate but haven't seen them anywhere for $20 thats a good deal


well,maby that is good deal with 20$,but i got deal,where i get GS600W with 15€, sealed package of cource
gonna get buy that,and another component's to repair my 1st computer, and repair 2nd


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *japansam23*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm hoping somebody here will be able to help me out. I just got Battlefield 3 for my PC and I am very underwhelmed at my performance. Long story short, in campaign I get 30 fps tops on medium settings, and 20 when I play online. Similar systems on this forum, and in this thread even, are able to get 40-50. So if anybody has any thoughts or recommendations I will gladly accept any input. My specs are below in my signature...


Do you have the workaround installed?
If yes, are you oc'd at all?
Is your 660 a Ti ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qpilabs*
> 
> Greetings All,
> 
> I have a M2N-SLI Deluxe running a Athlon x2 6000+ that I use as my lab server for testing software in a server environment. It has 8 gb ram, Asus EAH5450 video card, 120 gb boot SSD and 3 2TB Seagate drives in a raid5 with a 4th on hot stand-by. 750 watt PS.
> 
> I run Windows Server 2012, SQL server 2012 and the Athlon was fine for that but I needed to add SharePoint 2013 to test some dev apps and that is too much for the Athlon.
> 
> So what is the biggest CPU still available on Amazon I can plug and play on this MB? I don't want to overclock or otherwise hack this thing and it has to be stable like rock solid stable.
> 
> Thoughts?


an Athlon II x4 830 will work out of the box also.

Gyro


----------



## qpilabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> if no workaround and amazononly are the requirements then this looks good
> 
> Check this out on AMZN:
> 
> AMD HDZ940XCJ4DGI PHENOM II X 4 940 BLACK AM2+ 3.0 GHZ 8 MB 45 NM 125W 3600 MHZ TRAY
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001UGQ3Z4/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_ap_am_us?ie=UTF8


That was one I was eyeballing too. Will the stock heatsink and off the Athlon X2 6000+ work or must I upgrade?


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qpilabs*
> 
> That was one I was eyeballing too. Will the stock heatsink and off the Athlon X2 6000+ work or must I upgrade?


yeah the stock heatsink should run fine as the 6000+ actually runs warmer then the 945 will but you will probably want to use new thermal paste


----------



## qpilabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> yeah the stock heatsink should run fine as the 6000+ actually runs warmer then the 945 will but you will probably want to use new thermal paste


On second thought I think we will give this a shot.

http://www.amazon.com/AMD-Phenom-3-4Ghz-512KB-4000MHZ/dp/B002SRQ214/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1369704919&sr=1-2&keywords=Athlon+II+X4+640

I can disable the Raid array and boot off a clone of the boot disk while I figure out the finer points of getting it to go. Soooo I will be back in a few days once it arrives for a reality check on the bios flash and other 'adjustments' I will need to do.

Thanks


----------



## ozlay

ok im having a small issue lately need some help alright so when i turn off my rig it turns of like normal but when i restart my rig it gets stuck at a black screen could be that my gtx580 is causing a hang during reboot as it only seems to happen when i reboot and another thing i noticed is when i unplug my rig the bios keeps all the setting but the clock doesnt seem to keep the time well it does but it stays the same time as what it was when i unpluged is that normal with the 5002 bios ? never really noticed it before and i didnt have the hang on reboot issue until i installed the 580


----------



## Gyro

Is the black screen before/in bios or after bios but before windows load screen?

1/ check/replace cmos battery
2/ try different/less power hungry gfx card
3/ remove mismatched ram
4/check/try another psu

Gyro


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qpilabs*
> 
> On second thought I think we will give this a shot.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/AMD-Phenom-3-4Ghz-512KB-4000MHZ/dp/B002SRQ214/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1369704919&sr=1-2&keywords=Athlon+II+X4+640
> 
> I can disable the Raid array and boot off a clone of the boot disk while I figure out the finer points of getting it to go. Soooo I will be back in a few days once it arrives for a reality check on the bios flash and other 'adjustments' I will need to do.
> 
> Thanks


have fun! the instructions are in the first post


----------



## mapesdhs

In case you didn't know, 965s go on eBay for about $65 to $70. Or at least they do here (equivalent of).

Ian.


----------



## ozlay

kinda to late but tigerdirect had the 965 for $85 and th 945 for $75


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> kinda to late but tigerdirect had the 965 for $85 and th 945 for $75


superbiiz has them on sale in that pricerange often


----------



## qpilabs

My wife asked what I needed, she shopped, she bought. It is a beautiful thing







Be here tomorrow


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> superbiiz has them on sale in that pricerange often


is superbiiz a trusted site iv never evan heard of them was just wondering cuz i seen this http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=AD5000OGJ and this http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=AD5200OCK which if its the correct model number it is one of the cpus that can be unlocked sometimes to a quad with the right board could be interesting to play with specially sence its only $38


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> is superbiiz a trusted site iv never evan heard of them was just wondering cuz i seen this http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=AD5000OGJ and this http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=AD5200OCK which if its the correct model number it is one of the cpus that can be unlocked sometimes to a quad with the right board could be interesting to play with specially sence its only $38


superbiiz is legit. pick one up! if I had a board that could unlock I'd try it.


----------



## qpilabs

Well it seems to be happy with its new CPU... unless I am missing something???


Pretty much swapped it out, cleared the cmos, restarted, set to x17 and 1.30 volt on the cpu and saved. Restarted with no issues, The OS (Server 2012, SQL Server 2012, SharePoint 2013) listed a few hundred errors and warnings but that was because it did not see the RAID array and was sweating that loss but once i saw things seemed good i restarted with the RAID drives attached and they were recognized found to be healthy, on-line and in snyc, which is a plus because it takes DAYS for that RAID (Windows Software) to sync.

Am I done? like I said I have not even thought about OC since the days of my old trust Thunderbird that I unlocked and beat within an inch of it's life, way back when


----------



## ozlay

so i got another m2n32 for FREE!! i the luckiest girl in the world maybe?? hmm anyways the board is covered in a thick layer of tobacco tar it is so gross anyways i was wondering what would be the best way to clean it so gross









came with 2gigs of ram and a 4200+ the heat sink mount was broken and thats why i got it for free someone was just going to trash it so i got it so i can try to save her if i can









smells horrible when i turn it on


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> so i got another m2n32 for FREE!! i the luckiest girl in the world maybe?? hmm anyways the board is covered in a thick layer of tobacco tar it is so gross anyways i was wondering what would be the best way to clean it so gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> came with 2gigs of ram and a 4200+ the heat sink mount was broken and thats why i got it for free someone was just going to trash it so i got it so i can try to save her if i can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smells horrible when i turn it on


Clean it with a spray can of electronic cleaner from any electronic store or the cheaper home route is regular old rubbing alcohol let it dry 1 to 2 hours preferably in the sun (through the window) the tar and smoke resin wont hurt it other than stink and discoloration as long as the mem slots and pci, pci-ex slots are clean inside it should be fine... (º¿º)


----------



## ozlay

thinking about spraying it with a garden hose its just really gross i dont evan want to touch it







on a side note i got the 4200 it came with to run at 310 fsb lol


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qpilabs*
> 
> Well it seems to be happy with its new CPU... unless I am missing something???
> 
> 
> Pretty much swapped it out, cleared the cmos, restarted, set to x17 and 1.30 volt on the cpu and saved. Restarted with no issues, The OS (Server 2012, SQL Server 2012, SharePoint 2013) listed a few hundred errors and warnings but that was because it did not see the RAID array and was sweating that loss but once i saw things seemed good i restarted with the RAID drives attached and they were recognized found to be healthy, on-line and in snyc, which is a plus because it takes DAYS for that RAID (Windows Software) to sync.
> 
> Am I done? like I said I have not even thought about OC since the days of my old trust Thunderbird that I unlocked and beat within an inch of it's life, way back when


notice the x4 multi and low voltage and 65w readings? I suspect that its downclocked.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> so i got another m2n32 for FREE!! i the luckiest girl in the world maybe?? hmm anyways the board is covered in a thick layer of tobacco tar it is so gross anyways i was wondering what would be the best way to clean it so gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> came with 2gigs of ram and a 4200+ the heat sink mount was broken and thats why i got it for free someone was just going to trash it so i got it so i can try to save her if i can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smells horrible when i turn it on


2 things:

Lucky! I wish mine were 32's









Also: Yuck cig tar


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qpilabs*
> 
> Well it seems to be happy with its new CPU... unless I am missing something???
> 
> 
> Pretty much swapped it out, cleared the cmos, restarted, set to x17 and 1.30 volt on the cpu and saved. Restarted with no issues, The OS (Server 2012, SQL Server 2012, SharePoint 2013) listed a few hundred errors and warnings but that was because it did not see the RAID array and was sweating that loss but once i saw things seemed good i restarted with the RAID drives attached and they were recognized found to be healthy, on-line and in snyc, which is a plus because it takes DAYS for that RAID (Windows Software) to sync.
> 
> Am I done? like I said I have not even thought about OC since the days of my old trust Thunderbird that I unlocked and beat within an inch of it's life, way back when


Did you update bios to 5001 before installing new cpu ?
Did you install PMT(the workaround software) ?

Gyro


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> so i got another m2n32 for FREE!! i the luckiest girl in the world maybe?? hmm anyways the board is covered in a thick layer of tobacco tar it is so gross anyways i was wondering what would be the best way to clean it so gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> came with 2gigs of ram and a 4200+ the heat sink mount was broken and thats why i got it for free someone was just going to trash it so i got it so i can try to save her if i can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smells horrible when i turn it on


Very nice!

You can clean your motherboard with hot water and soap, it does not damage the electronics. You can scrub gently with an old toothbrush
(I have done this many times with old, dirty hardware). What you need to be careful about is static electricity and of course allowing the motherboard sufficient time to dry afterwards. If you do it right you end up with a motherboard that looks like new and smells nice


----------



## qpilabs

Ya saw that too. Nvidia does not load at start-up, it is told to in auto but in services it is on auto but delayed start. So when I turn it on I get this

the Wattage is still low. Don't get me wrong I am happy with it, it solves super pi to 1 Mil faster than my M11x R3 i7 8gb ram 256gb ssd laptop i use as my dev machine.


----------



## ozlay

yeah the wattage will always be wrong







i mean look at my wattage http://valid.canardpc.com/2792528


----------



## Zool

Hey guys, I've got a question. I've finally got my new hardware (gtx560Ti + 965BE). I've already updated the BIOS to fw version 5001. Installing the graphic board wasn't a problem and works well. But after installing the new CPU and setting the multi in bios my system freezes when I set the multi on 16/17 in the Nvidia tool. Do you guys know what my problem is?
Do i have to do some other adjustments in my BIOS??
Thanks for your respons and sorry for that unformatted text (writing from mobile.).
Simon


----------



## Zool

Hi again,
not setting the CPU Voltage on a static value was a mistake though.
Now my system boots with a 965 on 3,4 Ghz! Yay! 
Thanks to all u guys keep this forum running and collecting all the data about our most awesome mainboard!
See ya!


----------



## ozlay

looks like ill just keep my second board as a backup it works great i updated the BIOS to 5002 and its working awesome did a little bit of testing got 312 fsb on the 4200+ with the cheap geil memory that it came with and looks be a solid board have to test the sata ports make sure there working correctly one of the caps near them was leaking a little could have t replace it with a new solid cap if they dont work correctly will see also need to get a new heat sink mount but other then that was a good deal being free the 4200+ was scratched to hell probably sand that down make it smooth again







will post screen shots when i get it up in running however resonantly the weather here is been a hot 90+ and i don't have air conditioning so had to drop my other board from 4ghz back to stock and undervolt it a tad to get it back under 42c where i like it was running about 48c which was ok i gess but i like it to be lower the 45c idk why just how i am lol


----------



## Agent_kenshin

I have not looked at this thread in months and congrats to all the people that are putting Phenom II's in their boards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> ok im having a small issue lately need some help alright so when i turn off my rig it turns of like normal but when i restart my rig it gets stuck at a black screen could be that my gtx580 is causing a hang during reboot as it only seems to happen when i reboot and another thing i noticed is when i unplug my rig the bios keeps all the setting but the clock doesnt seem to keep the time well it does but it stays the same time as what it was when i unpluged is that normal with the 5002 bios ? never really noticed it before and i didnt have the hang on reboot issue until i installed the 580


I have a 570GTX that has been on my board for 2 years now but I nave noticed this issue myself but only in the last couple months. It does not happen every time I reboot from within windows but when it does, i just power it off and it is just fine. The only hardware upgrade that I did was upgrade my Corsair XMS2 800 to 8gb Gskill 1066. I also took my ref clock from 235 to running at 274.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> yeah the wattage will always be wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mean look at my wattage http://valid.canardpc.com/2792528


Damn nice overclock







My chip needs that voltage just to even be stable at 4GHz and got a custom loop just to be able to run it without any issues. I have shifted focus on getting the CPU-NB even higher which is a challenge to do on these boards(or any AM2 board) since there is no independent setting for it so ref clocking is the only way to go.

Nice find on that M2N32 find even though it is covered in tar.... Yuck I refuse to work with parts from smokers but i will have to keep that Soap and water trick in mind.


----------



## Fossil

So gents, I have finally managed to get my hands on a 980BE! And only for $40.









So in the next couple weeks when it arrives, I hope to hit the legendary 4ghz on this old dinosaur of a mobo with the crappy VRM's it has compared to its big brother the M2N32. At least I will only have 300mhz to OC from the get go.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zool*
> 
> Hi again,
> not setting the CPU Voltage on a static value was a mistake though.
> Now my system boots with a 965 on 3,4 Ghz! Yay!
> Thanks to all u guys keep this forum running and collecting all the data about our most awesome mainboard!
> See ya!


Welcome to the club! These old M2N boards will surprise you for sure.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> So gents, I have finally managed to get my hands on a 980BE! And only for $40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in the next couple weeks when it arrives, I hope to hit the legendary 4ghz on this old dinosaur of a mobo with the crappy VRM's it has compared to its big brother the M2N32. At least I will only have 300mhz to OC from the get go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club! These old M2N boards will surprise you for sure.


I have not been able to get either of my chips stable over3.6, ( on 2 different m2n non 32's)so if you can let me know what the magic settings is!


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> I have not been able to get either of my chips stable over3.6, ( on 2 different m2n non 32's)so if you can let me know what the magic settings is!


I "could" get 3.7ghz stable on my 965, it just takes a huge voltage bump so I said screw it, lol.


----------



## WalkinTarget

After trying for months to nail down a cold boot issue with my M2N32-SLI, I think I finally have it fixed. I had tried different CPUs, a dozen different sticks of RAM, a different PSU - nothing fixed the cold boot issue. It turns out that the fix was two changes in the BIOS. The RAM needed locked in at 667 and I also changed the Command Rate from AUTO to 2T timings. Since those changes no more cold boot issues.

I'm running an AMD 9750 BE at stock with a pair of 7900GS cards in SLI on this board. I picked up a small Kingston 40GB SSD to use as a boot drive along with a 320GB HDD for storage. The plan was to build a windows 8.1 beta testbed - now all I need is Win 8.1 beta (to arrive June 26 I believe). I soon found that the heatsink I had for this build was woefully inadequate for the temps the Phenom put off, and since I had not hooked up the two 80mm noisemaker fans in the Antec 830 case I was using my CPU temps soon soared to 51c.

Luckily, I have plenty of aftermarket HSFs left in the parts pile to use to try and cool this chip, but I am just glad I finally have dealt with the cold boot issues that plagued this board since I bought it about 3 years ago.

The same board was used with a Phenom X4 965 a few years ago, but it was never a good fit for that board - it was more of a 'me too' moment of fleeting hardware fun that many in this thread have succumbed to. Anyhoo, it's been a great board once you deal with its finicky nature.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WalkinTarget*
> 
> The same board was used with a Phenom X4 965 a few years ago, but it was never a good fit for that board - it was more of a 'me too' moment of fleeting hardware fun that many in this thread have succumbed to. Anyhoo, it's been a great board once you deal with its finicky nature.


Not sure I understand what you mean here?


----------



## WalkinTarget

What I mean is the chip didn't properly work without installing software to hard lock the multiplier .. it defaulted to running at 800mhz so you had to change the multi for each of the cores in the Nvidia control panel or disable Cool 'n Quiet in the BIOS to get it to run at its proper speed.
I was trying to move away from DDR2 boards at that time so I purchased an MSI 790X-G45 board and used the 965 BE with that. No fiddling with any utilities to lock the multi, no disabling of CnQ to worry about ... it just worked.

I still enjoy the M2N32 SLI, and as one of the few Asus boards I have owned over the years, I appreciate their efforts to update the BIOS time after time when other vendors had already moved along and left their end users to buy a newer board to support the newest CPUs.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> Not sure I understand what you mean here?


me neither... I own two of these boards running Phenom iis overclocked that are solid. a newer board would be nice, but I can't justify the expense for effectively no reason for me


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WalkinTarget*
> 
> What I mean is the chip didn't properly work without installing software to hard lock the multiplier .. it defaulted to running at 800mhz so you had to change the multi for each of the cores in the Nvidia control panel or disable Cool 'n Quiet in the BIOS to get it to run at its proper speed.
> I was trying to move away from DDR2 boards at that time so I purchased an MSI 790X-G45 board and used the 965 BE with that. No fiddling with any utilities to lock the multi, no disabling of CnQ to worry about ... it just worked.
> 
> I still enjoy the M2N32 SLI, and as one of the few Asus boards I have owned over the years, I appreciate their efforts to update the BIOS time after time when other vendors had already moved along and left their end users to buy a newer board to support the newest CPUs.


Oh I see. Well since you bought an AM3 board I can see why you didn't want to bother. I know I'll be doing all that fun stuff over again when I swap in my 980 when it arrives.


----------



## ozlay

so i got a 955 today







was free if i keep getting free stuff what am i going to do with it all ima turn into a hoarder







lol anyways it does 4ghz with 1.5v 16x multiplier 250fsb havent had much time to play with it yet it was a simple overclock nothing to fancy runs about 53c with a stock amd 6000+ cooler so will be way better once i get an aftermarket cooler for it


----------



## Diablo2424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> so i got a 955 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was free if i keep getting free stuff what am i going to do with it all ima turn into a hoarder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol anyways it does 4ghz with 1.5v 16x multiplier 250fsb havent had much time to play with it yet it was a simple overclock nothing to fancy runs about 53c with a stock amd 6000+ cooler so will be way better once i get an aftermarket cooler for it


Build systems, get them stable and sell them for profit! I know that's what I'd do with free stuff! lol


----------



## Fossil

Got the 980 installed and the BIOS picked it up right away. Set the BIOS settings and changed the multiplier in NCP and it works just fine.









Now I'm going to test stability with a 1.35v stock voltage before I start bumping it up for the legendary 4ghz.











EDIT: One thing that always annoys me is NCP's inability to SAVE SETTINGS. Why it resorts back to C&Q clocks when the crap is disabled is beyond me.

So I guess this chip is a little anal. This 980 doesn't like stock voltage much. After stress testing majority of the day it seems to have settled at my old voltage I had set at the 965 of 1.425v, except an extra 100mhz. So unless this cpu can work some magic then I may not hit 4ghz. lol

edit 2:
3.8 @ 1.45v IBT stable
3.9 @ 1.47v IBT stable
4ghz... not so much. 1.51v failed IBT. I'm never sure about my voltages either so I don't know how much more I should push it. Every program except Everest reports really low voltages and Everest always reports higher, then downvolts when under load. So even though BIOS is set at 1.51v Everest says 1.57v right now, but when I stress it it jumps around 1.48-1.51v. This is how my mobo has always been. These boards are known for faulty readings(aka crappy sensors). But, even though I can't get it stable, I did validate it to be the first M2N-SLI Deluxe for 4ghz on a Phenom.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2824982

edit 3:
3.9ghz @ 1.48v IBT & prime95 stable. woot


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> Every program except Everest reports really low voltages and Everest always reports higher, then downvolts when under load. So even though BIOS is set at 1.51v Everest says 1.57v right now, but when I stress it it jumps around 1.48-1.51v. This is how my mobo has always been. These boards are known for faulty readings(aka crappy sensors). But, even though I can't get it stable, I did validate it to be the first M2N-SLI Deluxe for 4ghz on a Phenom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2824982
> 
> edit 3:
> 3.9ghz @ 1.48v IBT & prime95 stable. woot


Nice job getting your CPU to 4GHz







I stopped using NCP a long time ago in favor of Phenom MSR Tweaker (PMT) because I would get occasional BSOD's every time I try to OC via ref clock. After I installed PMT, I actually gained stability at lower voltages. I have a different board then you do but my Voltage in CPUz tends to jump around also depending on load. I have my CPU set to 1.53 in the BIOS and it jumps between 1.52-1.55 and I have thrown 30-40 runs of IBT at it and is passes.

On another note, my M2N32 SLI Deluxe has reached the 6 year milestone for me














I started out on a M2N SLI Deluxe which had a 3800+ and a 7600GT GPU and this was basically my file server and video encoding since I was mostly using my P4 notebook with a Nvidia 6800 as my primary system. My M2N SLI bit the dust when a BIOS flash went horribly wrong with the windows flash utility. The M2N SLI Deluxe was out of stock so i threw down the extra cash for the M2N32. Couple years later, I threw a 8800GTS G92 in my board and later learned that is was being bottleneck to the ground by my 3800+ now matter how much overclocking I was doing. So the 6400+ was the next chip to go into my system.

At the end of 2010, I was at the point where I really needed a quad core CPU and i was not impressed with the original Phenom line which my board only supported at the time and the other option was to go with Intel's first gen i5/i7 line. I came across this wonderful thread and found out that people were putting high end black edition Phenom II's in this board with a workaround required. I bought the Phenom II 970 Black which was not confirmed to work at the time but a couple of days before mine arrived, one other member confirmed that it did work







I followed the instructions and it worked without a hitch. That 970 was suppose to hold me over until Bulldozer which turned out to be a disaster and my 970 Black is still here over 2.5 years later going stronger then ever









Anyways, I was a little bored today and seeing if I could push my system further mainly the ref clock to give me more CPU/NB frequency which refuses to go above 274MHz.. The post stays at a black screen after I apply settings and loads defaults when ever I hard restart it. Got tired of messing with it and decided to run some benchmarks which I have not done in a long time.

Here's some GPU benchmarks with my 570GTX in my system





Links

CPUz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2827361

3Dmark11 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6705576

3Dmark13 - http://www.3dmark.com/is/557366


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> Got the 980 installed and the BIOS picked it up right away. Set the BIOS settings and changed the multiplier in NCP and it works just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm going to test stability with a 1.35v stock voltage before I start bumping it up for the legendary 4ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: One thing that always annoys me is NCP's inability to SAVE SETTINGS. Why it resorts back to C&Q clocks when the crap is disabled is beyond me.
> 
> So I guess this chip is a little anal. This 980 doesn't like stock voltage much. After stress testing majority of the day it seems to have settled at my old voltage I had set at the 965 of 1.425v, except an extra 100mhz. So unless this cpu can work some magic then I may not hit 4ghz. lol
> 
> edit 2:
> 3.8 @ 1.45v IBT stable
> 3.9 @ 1.47v IBT stable
> 4ghz... not so much. 1.51v failed IBT. I'm never sure about my voltages either so I don't know how much more I should push it. Every program except Everest reports really low voltages and Everest always reports higher, then downvolts when under load. So even though BIOS is set at 1.51v Everest says 1.57v right now, but when I stress it it jumps around 1.48-1.51v. This is how my mobo has always been. These boards are known for faulty readings(aka crappy sensors). But, even though I can't get it stable, I did validate it to be the first M2N-SLI Deluxe for 4ghz on a Phenom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2824982
> 
> edit 3:
> 3.9ghz @ 1.48v IBT & prime95 stable. woot


wow you even have all 4 ram slots populated!

Well done


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> wow you even have all 4 ram slots populated!
> 
> Well done


Thank you.









I did forget to mention that I had RAM voltage set to auto up until my later attempt at 3.8ghz. Then I manually set the voltage at what it was rated for on the sticker(2.2v). Althought it didn't need all of it, I wanted to see if there was any difference and there was. I noticed a pretty big stability change stressing 3.8ghz again. After 4ghz failed I clocked the RAM voltage down to 2.0 which sits fine at 3.9ghz.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did forget to mention that I had RAM voltage set to auto up until my later attempt at 3.8ghz. Then I manually set the voltage at what it was rated for on the sticker(2.2v). Althought it didn't need all of it, I wanted to see if there was any difference and there was. I noticed a pretty big stability change stressing 3.8ghz again. After 4ghz failed I clocked the RAM voltage down to 2.0 which sits fine at 3.9ghz.


I've had my ram up to 2.2v and the CPU at 1.55v in BIOS and I just can't seem to break 3.6ghz with full load stability at all. I could probably validate 4ghz though...

Of course I have a locked multi chip that seems to be vcore limited (?) It's a business class CPU.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> I've had my ram up to 2.2v and the CPU at 1.55v in BIOS and I just can't seem to break 3.6ghz with full load stability at all. I could probably validate 4ghz though...
> 
> Of course I have a locked multi chip that seems to be vcore limited (?) It's a business class CPU.


Locked multi hurts when it comes to this board since it has lower quality VRM's than the 32 counterpart. My board never liked the FSB route of OCing. Some people have had luck in this topic over the years, but not me.

On the note of validating, I could probably shoot higher. I only tried 4ghz and looked for stability afterwards. I'll see how it boots on 4.1/4.2 tomorrow and play with it some.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> Locked multi hurts when it comes to this board since it has lower quality VRM's than the 32 counterpart. My board never liked the FSB route of OCing. Some people have had luck in this topic over the years, but not me.
> 
> On the note of validating, I could probably shoot higher. I only tried 4ghz and looked for stability afterwards. I'll see how it boots on 4.1/4.2 tomorrow and play with it some.


Well I upgraded my CPU cooler to a cnps10x but my 80mm fan on the vrms no longer fits... Mcp temp reads 100* c think that's ok?

This is at stock BTW.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Well I upgraded my CPU cooler to a cnps10x but my 80mm fan on the vrms no longer fits... Mcp temp reads 100* c think that's ok?
> 
> This is at stock BTW.


100*C is kinda high i dont think any of my temps ever go higher then 50*c or do you mean 100*F because 100*c would be 212*F which wouldn't be good


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> 100*C is kinda high i dont think any of my temps ever go higher then 50*c or do you mean 100*F because 100*c would be 212*F which wouldn't be good


Mcp temp is supposed To be nortbridge/vrm temp afaik. A fan placed directly on the vrms brought it down to 80*

I'm accustomed to reading computer temps in celsius, maybe ill check again and make sure its not f. (My CPU now might hit 40*c max)

I dont know how much i trust that reading..










20*C cooler with 100% load overclocked? with crummy 80mm fan


----------



## FraggerCrue

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum. I'm an old school overclocker. I'm talking Cyrix days.

I have the M2N32 SLI Deluxe and I just installed a 965 BE.

. . . and I'm having problems.

I can get it to 3200 with Nvidia System Tools, and it is stable under Prime95, with max temps around 48*C.
http://s6.photobucket.com/user/fraggercrue/media/CPU3200.jpg.html

But everytime I turn around, Nvidia System Tools invalidates my profile and disables my policies and I'm back to 4x200.

I have 5002 installed and I have an Nvidia GTX 660 vid card. I have 3 1gb sticks of DDR2 (not ideal, but they work), 2 Patriot PC2-6400 & 1 G.Skill PC2-6400 running at 2.2v (other G.Skill stick died).

I cannot get PMT to work. Regardless of what I do with multi or voltage, click 'apply' and CPU-Z shows no changes whatsoever. (EDIT: changed CPU Voltage to Auto in Bios and PMT is now changing voltage.)

Yes, C&Q is disabled. Yes, I delete policies and even profiles from Nvidia System Tools prior to messing with PMT. No joy.

Any suggestions? Hopefully there is something simple I'm overlooking. If I can't resolve this problem, I'll be retiring this mobo and cpu and going with Intel. That would be a travesty, because I've been anti-Intel for forever.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FraggerCrue*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new to the forum. I'm an old school overclocker. I'm talking Cyrix days.
> 
> I have the M2N32 SLI Deluxe and I just installed a 965 BE.
> 
> . . . and I'm having problems.
> 
> I can get it to 3200 with Nvidia System Tools, and it is stable under Prime95, with max temps around 48*C.
> http://s6.photobucket.com/user/fraggercrue/media/CPU3200.jpg.html
> 
> But everytime I turn around, Nvidia System Tools invalidates my profile and disables my policies and I'm back to 4x200.
> 
> I have 5002 installed and I have an Nvidia GTX 660 vid card. I have 3 1gb sticks of DDR2 (not ideal, but they work), 2 Patriot PC2-6400 & 1 G.Skill PC2-6400 running at 2.2v (other G.Skill stick died).
> 
> I cannot get PMT to work. Regardless of what I do with multi or voltage, click 'apply' and CPU-Z shows no changes whatsoever. (EDIT: changed CPU Voltage to Auto in Bios and PMT is now changing voltage.)
> 
> Yes, C&Q is disabled. Yes, I delete policies and even profiles from Nvidia System Tools prior to messing with PMT. No joy.
> 
> Any suggestions? Hopefully there is something simple I'm overlooking. If I can't resolve this problem, I'll be retiring this mobo and cpu and going with Intel. That would be a travesty, because I've been anti-Intel for forever.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


I used this guide posted here to set up PMT. http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/9690#post_16083715

I highly advise disabling the Nvidia profiles and I went has far as removing Ntools portion of the Nvidia control panel. Also make sure that the PMT service is set to start up automatically which can be done in windows from typing in the run bar services.msc.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FraggerCrue*
> 
> But everytime I turn around, Nvidia System Tools invalidates my profile and disables my policies and I'm back to 4x200.
> 
> I have 5002 installed and I have an Nvidia GTX 660 vid card. I have 3 1gb sticks of DDR2 (not ideal, but they work), 2 Patriot PC2-6400 & 1 G.Skill PC2-6400 running at 2.2v (other G.Skill stick died).
> 
> I cannot get PMT to work. Regardless of what I do with multi or voltage, click 'apply' and CPU-Z shows no changes whatsoever. (EDIT: changed CPU Voltage to Auto in Bios and PMT is now changing voltage.)
> 
> Yes, C&Q is disabled. Yes, I delete policies and even profiles from Nvidia System Tools prior to messing with PMT. No joy.
> 
> Any suggestions? Hopefully there is something simple I'm overlooking. If I can't resolve this problem, I'll be retiring this mobo and cpu and going with Intel. That would be a travesty, because I've been anti-Intel for forever.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


I had this issue last week when I was stressing my 980. I eventually realized that the Profile Policy in place was for a profile that did not even exist. So I made sure to create one identical to the first one that loaded said profile on Windows Start-up. so whichever profile you "save" your settings under, make sure the Profile Policies "rule" section matches it.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Mcp temp is supposed To be nortbridge/vrm temp afaik. A fan placed directly on the vrms brought it down to 80*
> 
> I'm accustomed to reading computer temps in celsius, maybe ill check again and make sure its not f. (My CPU now might hit 40*c max)
> 
> I dont know how much i trust that reading..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20*C cooler with 100% load overclocked? with crummy 80mm fan


Its definitely reading as celsius; Which is darned hot, but the thing is the cpu fan is in its lowest position and air is blowing over the vrm cooler and while it is warm in that area, it sure doesn't feel uncomfortably hot. Oh well...


----------



## FraggerCrue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> I used this guide posted here to set up PMT. http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/9690#post_16083715
> 
> I highly advise disabling the Nvidia profiles and I went has far as removing Ntools portion of the Nvidia control panel. Also make sure that the PMT service is set to start up automatically which can be done in windows from typing in the run bar services.msc.


Thank you. It was something simple. I never hit the second "Apply" under "Services." I expected the multiplier to change in CPU-Z when I hit "Apply" on the main screen of PMT, but it doesn't. If voltage is set to Auto in the BIOS, then voltage will change when you hit "Apply," but the multi doesn't.

Yes, I probably will remove the older Ntools. I won't be using that utility, because I don't want this CPU running flat out all the time. I want the processing power available on demand.

BTW, does anyone know if there is a utility like PMT for the newer FX-8350 processors?

Again, Thank You, Agent Kenshin! I'm finally up to speed. Now for some overclocking.
Fragger


----------



## FraggerCrue

Fossil, you are likely right. I was trying to use Ntools to emulate PMT, so I had multiple policies in place. What I wanted was for the system to boot and go to 3400, then ramp speed down when the system was idle and back up when there was a load. That was probably the problem I was having with Ntools. However, I now have PMT working, so I'll use the "Custom Cool & Quiet" features it has.

Thank you for your help.

Fragger


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Its definitely reading as celsius; Which is darned hot, but the thing is the cpu fan is in its lowest position and air is blowing over the vrm cooler and while it is warm in that area, it sure doesn't feel uncomfortably hot. Oh well...


yeah i replaced the thermal pads and the thermal paste in my 32 so you can always try that if you wanted too but i wouldn't be worried about it to much


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FraggerCrue*
> 
> Fossil, you are likely right. I was trying to use Ntools to emulate PMT, so I had multiple policies in place. What I wanted was for the system to boot and go to 3400, then ramp speed down when the system was idle and back up when there was a load. That was probably the problem I was having with Ntools. However, I now have PMT working, so I'll use the "Custom Cool & Quiet" features it has.
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Fragger


Ah, yeah in that case I don't think Ntools could work right.


----------



## Gereti

allright people,you was right with this 960T,and i tryed it some time ago with my market computer motherboard gived error *unsupported cpu*
my another market computer mobo wasn't even shiw anything on screen, and my m2n-sli deluxe wont start either

well now i bought msi 760GA-P43 FX motherboard to replace that asrock what is melted
and now i'm thinking what motherboard i would use on my athlon II 240 X2, this interesting msi or just put that on m2n-sli-deluxe and overclock that to max clock's if i get better cooler to do that
haven't tryed yet how goot that msi is on overclocking,but i tried one's my athlon 64 4000+ x2 and i get that to 2.9Ghz stable with stock-cooler (stock clock was 2.1Ghz) so i would get athlon 240 II X2 2.8Ghz maby to 3.5Ghz-40Ghz if i try hard and i have better cooler than stock-cooler...


----------



## FraggerCrue

Okay, so I proceeded to overclock. I tried the 14.5X250mhz approach, but the computer would not even boot with the 250mhz bus speed. I tested various bus speeds. It would boot at 225, but not at 235. I played around at 225 for a bit, but lost interest.

My main goal was to use PMT to run the computer with a custom cool and quiet set up. Because PMT doesn't adjust bus speed, I settled on 200mhz so that I could have it automatically underclock the cpu at idle to 4x200. I boosted the multiplier gradually, adding voltage to stabilize the system. I got it to 20x200 and stable at 1.46v and 53*C. I tried for 4100, but got a BSOD that corrupted my OS install. Fortunately I was able to hook the drive up via a USB adapter to my laptop and correct the problem with Scandisk.

After extensive testing, I have the CPU running at:
P0 = [email protected]
P1 = [email protected]
P2 = [email protected]

All settings test stable with Prime95. Now, at P2 & P1, the computer is basically inaudible and running below 31C and 35C, respectively. Furthermore, the ambient temperature in the room is 5-10C cooler, as well. Literally, this has probably saved me from installing a window unit A/C to keep the room cool in the summer.

Thanks for the help with PMT and the set up. Gave this old motherboard a new lease on life.

fragger


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FraggerCrue*
> 
> Okay, so I proceeded to overclock. I tried the 14.5X250mhz approach, but the computer would not even boot with the 250mhz bus speed. I tested various bus speeds. It would boot at 225, but not at 235. I played around at 225 for a bit, but lost interest.
> 
> My main goal was to use PMT to run the computer with a custom cool and quiet set up. Because PMT doesn't adjust bus speed, I settled on 200mhz so that I could have it automatically underclock the cpu at idle to 4x200. I boosted the multiplier gradually, adding voltage to stabilize the system. I got it to 20x200 and stable at 1.46v and 53*C. I tried for 4100, but got a BSOD that corrupted my OS install. Fortunately I was able to hook the drive up via a USB adapter to my laptop and correct the problem with Scandisk.
> 
> After extensive testing, I have the CPU running at:
> P0 = [email protected]
> P1 = [email protected]
> P2 = [email protected]
> 
> All settings test stable with Prime95. Now, at P2 & P1, the computer is basically inaudible and running below 31C and 35C, respectively. Furthermore, the ambient temperature in the room is 5-10C cooler, as well. Literally, this has probably saved me from installing a window unit A/C to keep the room cool in the summer.
> 
> Thanks for the help with PMT and the set up. Gave this old motherboard a new lease on life.
> 
> fragger


I suspect your issue with fsb of is that your forgetting to drop either your htt multi or your ram, since fsb effects both of those as well as nb speeds. My m2n does 267 stable np

Also 14.5 x 250 is greater then 3.6ghz, and I cannot get anything over 3.6 stable with either board on 2 diff chips


----------



## FraggerCrue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> I suspect your issue with fsb of is that your forgetting to drop either your htt multi or your ram, since fsb effects both of those as well as nb speeds. My m2n does 267 stable np
> 
> Also 14.5 x 250 is greater then 3.6ghz, and I cannot get anything over 3.6 stable with either board on 2 diff chips


I may go back and play with it again when I have time. I did find later that HTT was still at 5x, but I changed it and tried 250 again, but no go. I suspect it is ram, as well. I don't remember what multi I tried. I would try different ram, but I don't have any laying around and I am not going to put any more money in this set up. In fact, all of my upgrades were geared at future viability. The next time I buy memory it won't be DDR2.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FraggerCrue*
> 
> I may go back and play with it again when I have time. I did find later that HTT was still at 5x, but I changed it and tried 250 again, but no go. I suspect it is ram, as well. I don't remember what multi I tried. I would try different ram, but I don't have any laying around and I am not going to put any more money in this set up. In fact, all of my upgrades were geared at future viability. The next time I buy memory it won't be DDR2.


I hear that


----------



## ozlay

1.3v or should i go lower with the 965 undevolt ? stock 3.4


----------



## FraggerCrue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> 1.3v or should i go lower with the 965 undevolt ? stock 3.4


Depends on what you are looking for. If your main goal is a stable system, then leave it at that voltage. If you want a quieter system, or one that doesn't put off so much heat, or one that burns less electricity (though how much less is debatable), then you might want to experiment with undervolting.

1.3v is fine. I had mine stable at 1.2375, but every system is different.

fragger


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FraggerCrue*
> 
> Depends on what you are looking for. If your main goal is a stable system, then leave it at that voltage. If you want a quieter system, or one that doesn't put off so much heat, or one that burns less electricity (though how much less is debatable), then you might want to experiment with undervolting.
> 
> 1.3v is fine. I had mine stable at 1.2375, but every system is different.
> 
> fragger


well i got 3.6 with 1.3v and its stable 30c was getting around 45c at 4ghz thats why i decided to turn it down a bit for over the summer sense i cant afford AC http://valid.canardpc.com/2838954


----------



## RockLeo

Hi everyone,

I would like to join the club. I've been reading this topic since the beginning of the month so I could upgrade my CPU and it was extremely helpfull.

My Humble build:

M2N32 Sli Deluxe (BIOS 5002 beta)
3gb Ram XMS2 Corsair 4-4-4-12 (it's written in the label), but the CPU-Z says it's 5-5-5-18 ( I'll search in the forum how to overclock them too, before buying another one).
Phenom II X4 955 BE (Cooler Thermaltake Contac 21)
GPU XFX GT 9500

I intend to upgrade everything, just for fun.

I followed the tutorial to install my CPU, but I have one concern, my CPU temp is getting to high IMHO, stand by 50ºC and with 3DMark6 almost 70º, even with the case opened. I'm really worried about using the PC.

I will buy HDD 1Tb or 2Tb , a new PSU, more RAM and a new GPU. Can you guys give me any advice which ones to buy to get the most of the Mobo and spending less of course lol?

I'm sorry about my english if anything is hard to understand.


----------



## Gyro

Welcome,post a cpu-z screenshot and you are in the club.
Are you using NVtools or PMT?
Have you tried a second fan on the cpu cooler?
How did you apply the thermal paste to the cpu cooler? Like this, but with three lines.

HDT_TIM_Application_Two_Lines.jpg 45k .jpg file


The ram frequency and timings will have to be set manually.
Here is a guide to help oc http://www.overclock.net/t/307316/offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2/0_20

Gyro


----------



## RockLeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Welcome,post a cpu-z screenshot and you are in the club.
> Are you using NVtools or PMT?
> Have you tried a second fan on the cpu cooler?
> How did you apply the thermal paste to the cpu cooler? Like this, but with three lines.
> 
> HDT_TIM_Application_Two_Lines.jpg 45k .jpg file
> 
> 
> The ram frequency and timings will have to be set manually.
> Here is a guide to help oc http://www.overclock.net/t/307316/offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2/0_20
> 
> Gyro


Thx for replying!

Here is a link to the cpu-z: http://valid.canardpc.com/2844107

I'm using NVTools to set the multi for each core.

I did everything wrong with thermal paste







I'll fix that. After that, I'll see if I buy another fan, because now I'm using only 1.

I'll try again then I update this post.


----------



## Trynthlas

Help!

_System and latest CPU-Z are in my signature._

I have seemingly-random total PC lockups that force a hard reset. I'm going to re-run memtest to verify that my RAM is ok, but last time I checked it out everything looked fine there. I am mostly ruling out software issues b/c these lockups occur in both my Linux and Windows environments (dual boot). Annoyingly, this is without even attempting to overclock any system parts. Exception is my GPU card which came OC'd from EVGA.

I have not been able to identify any sort of activity on my part that will trigger a lockup (thus 'random').

BIOS was flashed to 5002 version when I upgraded to the Phenom II X4 830 a while back (posted on that earlier in the thread). My suspicion is something is not getting along between the mobo, cpu, and bios... but it seems like plenty of folks here are running the same type setup with no issues, so...?

Any and all hints or error-hunting directions are hugely welcome, this is driving me nuts!!


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trynthlas*
> 
> Help!
> 
> _System and latest CPU-Z are in my signature._
> 
> I have seemingly-random total PC lockups that force a hard reset. I'm going to re-run memtest to verify that my RAM is ok, but last time I checked it out everything looked fine there. I am mostly ruling out software issues b/c these lockups occur in both my Linux and Windows environments (dual boot). Annoyingly, this is without even attempting to overclock any system parts. Exception is my GPU card which came OC'd from EVGA.
> 
> I have not been able to identify any sort of activity on my part that will trigger a lockup (thus 'random').
> 
> BIOS was flashed to 5002 version when I upgraded to the Phenom II X4 830 a while back (posted on that earlier in the thread). My suspicion is something is not getting along between the mobo, cpu, and bios... but it seems like plenty of folks here are running the same type setup with no issues, so...?
> 
> Any and all hints or error-hunting directions are hugely welcome, this is driving me nuts!!


what are your temps? and what video drivers you running?


----------



## Trynthlas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> what are your temps? and what video drivers you running?




Temps are within normal ranges even under load. Pic shows HW Monitor, but not having hit any really big highs since I got it.

Current video drivers are GeForce 314.22 version. I'm downloading latest at the moment (320.18)

*EDIT:*
Ran a full set of 3DMark (basic) against the system. Didn't crash, yay.
Results here for the curious: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/838671

More interesting is the temperature readings:


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trynthlas*
> 
> Help!
> 
> _System and latest CPU-Z are in my signature._
> 
> I have seemingly-random total PC lockups that force a hard reset. I'm going to re-run memtest to verify that my RAM is ok, but last time I checked it out everything looked fine there. I am mostly ruling out software issues b/c these lockups occur in both my Linux and Windows environments (dual boot). Annoyingly, this is without even attempting to overclock any system parts. Exception is my GPU card which came OC'd from EVGA.
> 
> I have not been able to identify any sort of activity on my part that will trigger a lockup (thus 'random').
> 
> BIOS was flashed to 5002 version when I upgraded to the Phenom II X4 830 a while back (posted on that earlier in the thread). My suspicion is something is not getting along between the mobo, cpu, and bios... but it seems like plenty of folks here are running the same type setup with no issues, so...?
> 
> Any and all hints or error-hunting directions are hugely welcome, this is driving me nuts!!


interestingly I am having some issues of late that are similar. Occasional lock ups and freezes.

Its hot here, and i dont have central air so my office gets toasty, but the only temp thats high is my Motherboard temp which is reading 5* hotter than normal, though i suspect that its a bugged reading anyways.

I need to run a mem test, Ive found that this m2n is setting the ram @2.2v on occasion.

Also, my nvidia driver has crashed a few times.


----------



## Trynthlas

New fun - I hadn't run a super long session of memtest (just a couple hours). I let it go from last night to run overnight, and this morning even memtest had locked up.

I did not see any evidence of memtest having found errors - it was just locked, screen gone half-wonky and no input control.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Well i was getting "windows 7 com surrogate has stopped working" constantly when opening media files, tried all the fixes (everyone that google could come up with) and said screw it its time to reinstall Win7. So I finally got around to installing my 128gb OCZ Vertex 4 i bought a few months ago (I'd been using it for testing other rigs and then got lazy) and fixed my problem.


----------



## ozlay

i had an issue like this with my new m2n32 i just got turned out that i was drawing to much power from my power supply but that dont seem like it would be the issue with yours but undervaluing my cpu fixed the issue but it sounds like a video card issue do you have an extra video card laying around to test to see if thats what it is


----------



## Vyker

Hey guys

Still loving this board 7 yrs on.

I've got a problem currently.

My pc picked up a virus and whilst cleaning it out it needed a restart, so I shut it down... I left it over night thinking that it was off, but when I got back to it it was stuck in a shutdown loop. It hadn't shut down and was unresponsive to anything I press. So I flicked the switch on the PSU.

Now it doesn't power back on, the green led on the board is still on when I switch the PSU on, so power is getting to the board, it just won't turn on?

Any trouble shooting tips?

Thanks


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vyker*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> Still loving this board 7 yrs on.
> 
> I've got a problem currently.
> 
> My pc picked up a virus and whilst cleaning it out it needed a restart, so I shut it down... I left it over night thinking that it was off, but when I got back to it it was stuck in a shutdown loop. It hadn't shut down and was unresponsive to anything I press. So I flicked the switch on the PSU.
> 
> Now it doesn't power back on, the green led on the board is still on when I switch the PSU on, so power is getting to the board, it just won't turn on?
> 
> Any trouble shooting tips?
> 
> Thanks


Try a different psu, gpu, ram?


----------



## Vyker

Case power button was dead!
Thanks


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vyker*
> 
> Case power button was dead!
> Thanks


hah! always the simple things.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Finally got around to getting my vertex 4 in this rig as the boot drive. Snappy, but man I'm wishing I had sata3

or at the very least, wasn't stuck running it in IDE mode


----------



## Gyro

Your board is AHCI(J Micron controller) compatible,did you just forget to set it before windows install?

Gyro


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Your board is AHCI(J Micron controller) compatible,did you just forget to set it before windows install?
> 
> Gyro


The nForce chipset is bugged


----------



## Qitix Ouiren

Hi. I am new to computer and am trying to figure out why the M2N32 SLI DELUXE can not fit a AM3 cpu more current than the Phenom II x4 965. I ask because I want to upgrade to say the most current Phenom II x4 ( I think thats the 980 BE).

thank for any advise or articles you can point me to.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qitix Ouiren*
> 
> Hi. I am new to computer and am trying to figure out why the M2N32 SLI DELUXE can not fit a AM3 cpu more current than the Phenom II x4 965. I ask because I want to upgrade to say the most current Phenom II x4 ( I think thats the 980 BE).
> 
> thank for any advise or articles you can point me to.


the 980BE is supported but it requires a easy work around just like the 965 does i think you mean the 945 but yes they 980 will work just fine but most of us are using a 955 or 965 because they are cheaper and can be clocked just as high as the 980 can be but yeah if you want a 980 then get a 980 it will work just fine with the board however do a little research so you know how the easy work around works because idk which OS you will be using with it oh and you validation in your sig isnt published


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> the 980BE is supported but it requires a easy work around just like the 965 does i think you mean the 945 but yes they 980 will work just fine but most of us are using a 955 or 965 because they are cheaper and can be clocked just as high as the 980 can be but yeah if you want a 980 then get a 980 it will work just fine with the board however do a little research so you know how the easy work around works because idk which OS you will be using with it oh and you validation in your sig isnt published


Like ozlay said, no different than installing a 965be, which is covered on page one of this club


----------



## ozlay

kinda a little off topic but what do you guys think of a M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3 motherboard i can get one for $20 but then id have to buy ram for it cuz i dont have any ddr3 but just wanted to know if its a good board to replace the m2n32 maybe


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> kinda a little off topic but what do you guys think of a M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3 motherboard i can get one for $20 but then id have to buy ram for it cuz i dont have any ddr3 but just wanted to know if its a good board to replace the m2n32 maybe


It is a decent board.
most of the evo boards suffer from a fairly large vdroop,but at least this board has LLC.
for $20 it's a good deal.

Gyro


----------



## nenjiavero

Hello everyone










I'm a new member so first of all I'd like to thank you all for this amazing thread.

I've bought a M2N32-SLI Deluxe/WiFi. I live in Bosnia Herzegovina, so it's a little hard to find the Phenom II X4 945 here. I've googled and found this thread. As far as I can see, many people have gotten other PII processors to work on this motherboard, even though they are not on the official CPU Support list.

I have the chance to buy a new 955 or 965be CPU, but I'm not sure if that's smart, since the board doesn't officially support it.

Now... I've read some parts of this thread (I couldn't possibly read 1140 pages) and, if I got everything right, people reported the 965 and 955 processors as "kind-of" compatible with this mobo, but they cause it to overheat. Is that true?

I've googled and found out that there are two issues that can happen: mobo Heat, and the 800MHz problem (fixed by disabling CnQ).
Also, I've found a guy somewhere who claims that he run a PII X6 on this motherboard, which I thought wasn't possible.

I'm really paranoid when it comes to any unofficial stuff, but I can't find that damn 945 CPU, so I think I'll try to use one I can get - 955 or 965.

So what's the latest news about this?
Also, is there something else I should know before trying?

Thanks in advance!

My current config:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ ~3.0GHz
M2N32-SLI Deluxe/WiFi edition
4GB OCZ 800MHz (4x1gb)
nVidia GeForce 9800gt (gonna replace with a GTX 550 soon)
Enermax Liberty 500W PSU
3 HDDs (1xATA, 2xSATA)
1 DVDRW


----------



## Gyro

Welcome.

Yes you can safely run 955-980 on the M2N32-sli dlx.(with bios 5002) Many here have been running them for several years without problems.
But you will need to use Phenommsrtweaker to get to run at proper speeds.
The heat you are concerned about is mainly due to small cases with poor airflow.
Have heard of the x6 cpu thing, but have yet to see proof of one running and validated on the M2N boards.
Any Athlon ll cpu will work also,without the workaround.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## littleP

Hi everyone, sorry for my first post to be a question, but I'm at my wits end here.

I've got an Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe motherboard, and from what I can see it should have no problem hosting a Gigabyte Geforce 650ti Boost 2GB? Should I be able to run this card with this motherboard? On investigation using cpu-z I have bios version 1102.

When I booted up windows 7 64bit (fresh install) on my new Seagate HDD using a new Corsair CX600 psu, I installed the drivers off the install disc and all of a sudden I'm getting cpu spikes up to 100% whenever I tried to install anything (chrome, steam) and the pc is basically unusable. Eventually the system started freezing up on me. When I took the side of the case off it was rather hot in there.

All I'm really asking is, should this card be able to run on this mobo?

Thanks for any help offered!


----------



## Gyro

Yes that gfx card should run on that board.
What cpu are you running?
Try updating the MB bios to 5001 and use the latest nvidia gfx drivers,may also want to update the MB drivers.

Gyro


----------



## littleP

Hi Gyro, thanks for your reply! I have an AMD Athlon 64 X2 dual core 6000+ ~3ghz in there, with 4gb of corsair ddr2 ram in dual channel mode. I've never updated a bios before, but I've been reading about it, and could you clarify about the mobo drivers? Thanks again I appreciate the help!


----------



## littleP

The reply I got from Asus tech support was try updating the bios as well, so I gave it a go, and using the ezflash 2 method the bios is saying the bios file is not the same size and won't let me go any further? What am I missing?


----------



## Gyro

Are you sure you got the right bios for your MB.
What version did you d/l and what is it's size? It should look like this in the zip file.

5001.jpg 299k .jpg file


For MB drivers go here http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce-vista-win7-64bit-15.58-driver.html

Gyro


----------



## littleP

Yes that all looks correct, I now have the 5001 bios and am ready to try and flash again.

Could you link to the correct drivers for this motherboard? I'm unsure which one to download.

I'm going to now attempt to upgrade the bios, remove nvidia drivers for the gfx card. Replace the gfx card with the new one and re-install the drivers for that card. Fingers crossed!

I'll let you know how it goes, it's been reassuring to hear that that card should work! Off I go


----------



## littleP

And hey presto it works! Thankyou so much for your help









I had a screen tearing issue, but it was because I had windows set to "classic" which evidently forces off v-sync. Put it back to an aero theme and no more screen tearing. I'm stress testing it now, but so far so good!


----------



## littleP

Hmm. Seems like I'm not out of the woods yet. I seem to be getting some kind of stuttering every few seconds. It's rythmic, and happens regardless of gfx settings etc. in the game. Inbetween stutters it is absolutely smooth as silk. I know this is weird but I've also been getting some sound issues as it happens, could it be something to do with that?


----------



## Gyro

Glad you got it sorted.








Just click the link in my post above and hit the d/l button(it is the right drivers for your board),then double click the file and it will self install.

And just FYI your board can run AM3 cpu's with 5001 bios,any athlon ll or any Ph ll up to an x4 945 out of the box,and with the workaround an x4 955-980.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littleP*
> 
> Hmm. Seems like I'm not out of the woods yet. I seem to be getting some kind of stuttering every few seconds. It's rythmic, and happens regardless of gfx settings etc. in the game. Inbetween stutters it is absolutely smooth as silk. I know this is weird but I've also been getting some sound issues as it happens, could it be something to do with that?


Did you enter bios to redo your oc settings?
which game?
Gyro


----------



## littleP

Hi Gyro, not sure what you mean there, when I updated the bios all I did was install it from a usb stick and it restarted. I turned it off and unplugged it for a few minutes, then started it from there. Have Imissed something that could be causing this stutter? It is doing it in all games, the stutter is with the gfx and the sound at a rhythmic cycle, what did those nforce drivers do exactly? Thanks again for taking the time to reply


----------



## Gyro

When you flash the bios it returns it to default settings.(all settings to auto)
you need to setup your overclock again.
The nforce drivers for the MB update the network,sata/ide and other drivers.

it could be the 6000 cpu causing the stutter. Set up your overclock again, see if it helps any.

Gyro


----------



## littleP

Hi Gyro, I'm getting the stutter with the old GT430 gfc card now. It's exactly the same stutter. So something has obviously happened when I've updated the bios or installed the nForce drivers.

Could you explain what you mean about "setting up the overclock again" or if you prefer a link so I can read up on what to do.

I'm learning fast about all this, I've gone from knowing next to nothing about upgrading pc's to well, next to nothing. But I'm getting there


----------



## Gyro

My mistake







,I thought your 6000 was oc'd to 3.0,when it is 3.0 stock.
If you want to try ocing, read this guide http://www.overclock.net/t/307316/offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2
You mentioned in your opening post that it was running warm, try taking off the side panel and place a fan to blow onto the motherboard and play a game,see if it helps.
Also d/l hwmonitor http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html and post a screenshot of the temps.One with regular setup and one with panel off/ fan on.
What case are you using? picture of your setup possible?

Gyro


----------



## littleP

Ok, sorry about the messy wires, I'm going to put that back to how tidy it was before I kept having to pull the pc out to play about with it...

case.jpg 152k .jpg file


internals.jpg 288k .jpg file


cpuid.jpg 335k .jpg file


during gaming.jpg 405k .jpg file


cpuz.jpg 86k .jpg file


cpuz2.jpg 66k .jpg file


I have also posted up a couple of pics of that temp. program you said to do, one at idle, one after playing a game for 10 mins (with the stuttering again).

I have also posted up a couple of pics of cpu-z I thought might help?

Thanks Gyro


----------



## Gyro

The cpu is running hot and could be throttling.
Get a fan blowing into the open case.

Gyro


----------



## nenjiavero

Hey guys,

What's your opinion on the PII X4 925?
Is it a good CPU to be my first OC on the m2n32-sli?

Thanks


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nenjiavero*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> What's your opinion on the PII X4 925?
> Is it a good CPU to be my first OC on the m2n32-sli?
> 
> Thanks


It should work fine.
Is it a C3 or C2 version? (model # HDX925WFK4DGI = C2, HDX925WFK4DGM = C3)
C3 is better but either will do nicely.
You may want/need to upgrade the cpu cooler from stock also.(if you haven't already)

Check out my post above for a link to a great oc guide.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## nenjiavero

Thank you for your reply.

I don't know yet if it's C2 or C3 because I contacted the store online.
I will probably go and pick it up tomorrow, and that's when I'll know more.

To be honest, I'm relieved I've found an officially supported processor at all 'cos I live in Bosnia and I couldn't find one until today (10-day search paid off in the end).

I have bookmarked the OC guide, so I'll look into it as soon as i get the cpu. Time for me to become one of the enthusiasts, right?









Regarding the cooling. My options are limited. I can get low performance coolers for 10$ here or high performance coolers for 60-70$ and more, so I guess I'll have to wait a month or so before I have the money to buy one









Thanks again


----------



## cesarlalp

Hello, i have a question, a M2N32 SLI DELUXE can support a NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost with pcie 3.0?, now use XFX250 GTS 1gb Core edition pcie2.0..


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*
> 
> Hello, i have a question, a M2N32 SLI DELUXE can support a NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost with pcie 3.0?, now use XFX250 GTS 1gb Core edition pcie2.0..


Yes it does support it.
PCI-E 3.0 is backward compatible.

Gyro


----------



## cesarlalp

MANY THANKS,
I am trying to buy a new video card, I'm hesitant, gtx / gts 450/460/480 ... 550/560/580 ... 650/660.

May be make to SLI, but i see video card without SLI connector up of board.

Thinking about .. who is better?? sli gts / gtx of 2 * 450/2 * 460 ... 2 * 5XX SLI or not definitive and buy one GTX 580/1 GTx 650/660 ..

I have a 850W Power supply with safe Bronze.


----------



## Gyro

I sli with 2 x 1gb gtx 460's and am very happy with them.
If you don't have room for 2 cards then a 570 or 580.

Might be time to upgrade your cpu/ram too









Gyro


----------



## littleP

Ok Gyro, I've given in and decided to upgrade. I've got an Intel i7 Sandy bridge 2700k 3.5ghz quad core cpu, and 4gb of Corsair ddr3 on the way to start me off. I'm having trouble finding a motherboard on a budget. All I'm looking for is pci-e 3.0 support and SLI capability for the future. And 4 ram slots so I can put another 4gb in later on. Any ideas? Thanks again for you advice


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cesarlalp*
> 
> MANY THANKS,
> I am trying to buy a new video card, I'm hesitant, gtx / gts 450/460/480 ... 550/560/580 ... 650/660.
> 
> May be make to SLI, but i see video card without SLI connector up of board.
> 
> Thinking about .. who is better?? sli gts / gtx of 2 * 450/2 * 460 ... 2 * 5XX SLI or not definitive and buy one GTX 580/1 GTx 650/660 ..
> 
> I have a 850W Power supply with safe Bronze.


your sig say your running a 3800+ which will bottleneck all them cards but yeah what gyro said and also remember if you plan to sli the gtx 570/580 they do block 2 of the sata ports so i would recommend sli with 660ti over 580s if you need all 6 sata ports i believe the 660ti is short enough not to block the 2 ports


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littleP*
> 
> Ok Gyro, I've given in and decided to upgrade. I've got an Intel i7 Sandy bridge 2700k 3.5ghz quad core cpu, and 4gb of Corsair ddr3 on the way to start me off. I'm having trouble finding a motherboard on a budget. All I'm looking for is pci-e 3.0 support and SLI capability for the future. And 4 ram slots so I can put another 4gb in later on. Any ideas? Thanks again for you advice


Sorry to here that.
But there's no shame in wanting to upgrade.
Your best bet for MB ?'s is the Intel section,as i know nothing about Intel.

Good luck

Gryo


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nenjiavero*
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I don't know yet if it's C2 or C3 because I contacted the store online.
> I will probably go and pick it up tomorrow, and that's when I'll know more.
> 
> To be honest, I'm relieved I've found an officially supported processor at all 'cos I live in Bosnia and I couldn't find one until today (10-day search paid off in the end).
> 
> I have bookmarked the OC guide, so I'll look into it as soon as i get the cpu. Time for me to become one of the enthusiasts, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the cooling. My options are limited. I can get low performance coolers for 10$ here or high performance coolers for 60-70$ and more, so I guess I'll have to wait a month or so before I have the money to buy one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again


The 925 should overclock pretty well depending on your cooling and how far you want to push it probably will do about 3.2-3.5 maybe more


----------



## ozlay

got another m2n32 board







started to overclock it http://valid.canardpc.com/2891366 about as far as i can overclock a 9550 is about 2.7 500mhz overclock which is pretty good specially for a phenom and thats with a stock cooler could probably do 3ghz if i had an after market cooler but 2.7 is pretty good also got the asus m4a88td-v evo/usb3 board will be getting that up in running as soon as i get a hold of some ddr3


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> your sig say your running a 3800+ which will bottleneck all them cards but yeah what gyro said and also remember if you plan to sli the gtx 570/580 they do block 2 of the sata ports so i would recommend sli with 660ti over 580s if you need all 6 sata ports i believe the 660ti is short enough not to block the 2 ports


^^This

I had a 3800+ and a 8800GTS. I it got bottleneck into the ground no matter how much overclocking I did. I ended up getting the 6400+ which solved that problem since the Phenom I did not seem all the great and had no need for a quad core at that time. I would go for a good Phenom II or Athlon II


----------



## cesarlalp

Yes Gyro, i have a Phenom ll x4 965 125w ****!! jaj, and 2x4 in ram hyperX 1066 and powesupply 850w bronze, but this all no put now, i waiting have time for built , now only change bios to 5200.

YesOzlay, i see video card shorts, but i forget the sata port blocked by the tail long video cards, but the shorts video card is low performance Vs normal video card ? i dont know ..

I like PNY 650 ti 2gb boost or EVGA 650ti 1gb, but i dont see the connector for bridge SLI , i dont know where or how is the SLI in short video card

Question: the power supply need i see in all 450w => i need for a SLI a power supply of 1000w??, i said this because 2 video card + rest all things devices.

SORRYY PDT: But i see I7 and more things but this thread is ASUS M2N-SLI and M2N32-SLI Club!..... hellooo McFly....!

THANKS


----------



## ozlay

not sure if you can sli the 650ti only the 650ti boost can do sli with bridge


----------



## julioforo

Hi all
I have a big big problem
I have mixed by mistake one kingston module KVR800D2N6_2G and another one KVR800D2N5_2G.

It was only for 3 seconds but enough to "smell" my mistake
Now my pc doesn't start.

Where do you think is the problem? Motherboard? Memories?








(


----------



## Gyro

Did you try one stick of ram only.
Mismatched ram should not cause it to smell /smoke.
PSU perhaps?

Gyro


----------



## julioforo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Did you try one stick of ram only.
> Mismatched ram should not cause it to smell /smoke.
> PSU perhaps?
> 
> Gyro


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Did you try one stick of ram only.
> Mismatched ram should not cause it to smell /smoke.
> PSU perhaps?
> 
> Gyro


Yes. Ive tried with only one and nothing happened.
No beeps also.

I hope the problem is only the psu!!


----------



## LuckySe7ens

We got some action in this old thread again!


----------



## Gyro

You just never know when someone will drop by for the first time. Thanks google









My 3 are still running strong, all with AM3 cpu's.









Gyro


----------



## julioforo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julioforo*
> 
> Yes. Ive tried with only one and nothing happened.
> No beeps also.
> 
> I hope the problem is only the psu!!


It's not the psu


----------



## Gyro

I would strip the system down and inspect the MB for scorch and/or smoke stains,or swollen or popped capacitors.
check all cable ends for signs also.

Gyro


----------



## julioforo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> I would strip the system down and inspect the MB for scorch and/or smoke stains,or swollen or popped capacitors.
> check all cable ends for signs also.
> 
> Gyro


It's very strange because the fans start to work and also the green light of the motherboard
And no beeps!
S o... I dont know.
Anyway thanks for your help.


----------



## Gyro

Check the square 4 pin power plug by the cpu and the main 24 pin power plug.
Did you change anything else besides the ram,when the problem began?

Gyro


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julioforo*
> 
> Hi all
> I have a big big problem
> I have mixed by mistake one kingston module KVR800D2N6_2G and another one KVR800D2N5_2G.
> 
> It was only for 3 seconds but enough to "smell" my mistake
> Now my pc doesn't start.
> 
> Where do you think is the problem? Motherboard? Memories?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (


which board do you have? I would try testing one ram stick at a time in the last 2 slots or the 2 slots further away from cpu but before doing that do a bios reset if that doesnt help i would try cleaning out the ram slots with compressed air or Isopropyl alcohol if that doesn't work then i would guess that your ram sticks or ram slots are fried


----------



## nomarch

Hi Guys,

Just thought I'd drop in since it's been a few years and my M2N32-SLi Premium board is still going strong!

I've still got the 940 BE but it's only stable at 3400 instead of 3512 like it used to be. It's got 8Gb of OCZ Platinum and I have upgraded the video cards to twin GTX 560 SC's driving 3 22" 1680 screens. Also added a sata 3 PCI-e card and an Agility III 120Gb SSD drive.

With my Zalman CNPS 9700 and CoolLab Liquid Pro + 2 120MM 2000 RPM & 1 80mm 3000RPM fans I get idle temps of 38-39 and load temps of 50 (Prime95 half an hour) all powered by an EVGA NEX750 80 Gold plus PSU.

All in all I simply adore this board and the fact that's it still even works well after all these years and still holds its own playing the latest stuff, hell it even works fantastically with my Oculus rift. Will definitely be keeping this for a few more years


----------



## Gyro

Ya,when they pry them from my cold dead hands.


















Gyro


----------



## nomarch

Looking through the thread there seems to be a later BIOS than the 1304 I'm using can anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nomarch*
> 
> Looking through the thread there seems to be a later BIOS than the 1304 I'm using can anyone shed any light on this?


1304 is the latest BIOS for the M2N32 Premium Vista board. You can however flash the 5002 BIOS for the M2N32 deluxe board if you want to, as the boards are almost identical. The onboard flash memory will show up as an ordinary USB memory and you have to configure the boot sequence not to boot from it, but otherwise it works fine (I do own both boards myself so I have hands-on experience with all of this).


----------



## nomarch

Is it worth flashing to 5002? the 1304 seems to run pretty well and has a ton of voltage and timing options to play with.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nomarch*
> 
> Is it worth flashing to 5002? the 1304 seems to run pretty well and has a ton of voltage and timing options to play with.


Not really. The BIOSes contains the very same options.


----------



## ozlay

how my temps look and does anyone else's show up as -14v on the -12v rail like it does for me?


----------



## Gyro

Your temps seem OK. Here is a shot of mine.


Gyro


----------



## nenjiavero

Hi,

So the 140w PhII X4 965 BE... Can it run on m2n32-sli Deluxe/Wifi?








I'm getting extremely confused about this.

I understand I need a workaround, but the 140W? Won't it overheat everything?


----------



## Gyro

You want the 125w.

Gyro


----------



## nenjiavero

So there IS a 125w version?

Thanks!

This thread made me learn more stuff during the past few weeks than I have learned during high school


----------



## nenjiavero

Hi again...

It's me again, the newbie!









Just wanted to check if the ZALMAN CNPS 9500 will be enough cooling for a PhII X4 965 on my m2n32-sli deluxe?










EDIT: Ignore this post. Just saw that it is meant for intel processors


----------



## Gereti

umm, what are you talking about, these mobo's use amd cpu's
But i wouls say that to it's enought to phenom


----------



## nenjiavero

The Zalman is meant for Intels









ZALMAN CNPS 9500 specs

I need a good cooler for my processor since I'm probably gonna install 965 on my m2n32-sli deluxe.
Also, I guess I'll need something to cool off the north and south bridge. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gyro

If you can get it ,the Coolermaster hyper 212 is a good cooler.
Do you have the small fan that came with the board.

Gyro


----------



## nenjiavero

@Gyro: Yes, I can buy that cooler for about 40$, so it won't be a problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Do you have the small fan that came with the board


Do you mean the stock cpu cooler?
I didn't get any coolers with the mobo.


----------



## Gyro

Like the one in the pic.

Gyro


----------



## nenjiavero

Nope, didn't get that cooler









Also, is Corsair H50 water cooling better than Coolermaster hyper 212?
I can get it for ~10$ more


----------



## Gyro

That should work fine.
You may need to increase case air flow.
btw,what case do you have?

Gyro


----------



## nenjiavero

Okay, great








And what about the north/south bridge cooling?

I have a stock ATX case. No big deal, but it's rather spacey, so I don't think airflow will be a problem


----------



## Gyro

A fan on the side panel blowing in will go a long way in cooling the NB/SB/MB.

Gyro


----------



## nenjiavero

Great, thank you very much Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Hey Peeps, Long time. Hope you are all well.

Yes, still have the M2N32-SLI and in fact an oddity has occurred and am looking for input as I've never encountered an issue like this before.

When the machine was first built, I bought an ATI Radeon 1900GT card. To this day, that card still works find in the blue PCI-E slot. Later on in the life of the machine, shortly after getting the 965BE I went and finally built up a SLI system roughly 2 years ago using EVGA GTX 460 reference cards. These cards were moved into my new Crosshair rig in 2012 and more recently when I got my 7970s, decided to revert the Nvidia cards back to the M2N32 rig.

Bearing in mind the SLI setup was working fine two years ago and in my newer system, what I'm seeing now is video corruption when Windows is trying to boot into the desktop. If I pull one card out of the first blue slot, I can boot into Windows fine with the other card in the black slot. I've swapped both Nvidia cards and the problem stays whenever the card is in the prime PCI-E slot. To be safe, I cleared CMOS and reset everything to factory settings. I also used a new Windows 8 install image and had the same results. I also swapped PCI-E power connectors just to rule out a PSU issue.

So I'm thinking the board connector or something in that hardware area has failed. The funny thing is as I said up at the beginning, the 1900GT still works just fine.

*Has anyone seen such a failure mode and can confirm my suspicion the board has failed?* I'm not aware of any diagnostics for ASUS boards, but if something like that existed and could pinpoint the problem, would be cool to try.


----------



## N2Gaming

does this also happen when you have only one card in the primary PCIe slot or only when you are attempting to run two in SLI ?


----------



## keckles

Where did the old Club page go with all the links and information?


----------



## ozlay

got another cpu to play around with more of a collectors item then anything http://valid.canardpc.com/2899522


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Hey Peeps, Long time. Hope you are all well.
> 
> Yes, still have the M2N32-SLI and in fact an oddity has occurred and am looking for input as I've never encountered an issue like this before.
> 
> When the machine was first built, I bought an ATI Radeon 1900GT card. To this day, that card still works find in the blue PCI-E slot. Later on in the life of the machine, shortly after getting the 965BE I went and finally built up a SLI system roughly 2 years ago using EVGA GTX 460 reference cards. These cards were moved into my new Crosshair rig in 2012 and more recently when I got my 7970s, decided to revert the Nvidia cards back to the M2N32 rig.
> 
> Bearing in mind the SLI setup was working fine two years ago and in my newer system, what I'm seeing now is video corruption when Windows is trying to boot into the desktop. If I pull one card out of the first blue slot, I can boot into Windows fine with the other card in the black slot. I've swapped both Nvidia cards and the problem stays whenever the card is in the prime PCI-E slot. To be safe, I cleared CMOS and reset everything to factory settings. I also used a new Windows 8 install image and had the same results. I also swapped PCI-E power connectors just to rule out a PSU issue.
> 
> So I'm thinking the board connector or something in that hardware area has failed. The funny thing is as I said up at the beginning, the 1900GT still works just fine.
> 
> *Has anyone seen such a failure mode and can confirm my suspicion the board has failed?* I'm not aware of any diagnostics for ASUS boards, but if something like that existed and could pinpoint the problem, would be cool to try.


have you tried to run both with out the bridge to rule out a bad sli bridge and are you running sli memory?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keckles*
> 
> Where did the old Club page go with all the links and information?


It is a forum glitch,hopefully they are working on a solution. http://www.overclock.net/t/1424560/some-thread-contents-are-not-visible/0_20

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Hey Peeps, Long time. Hope you are all well.
> 
> Yes, still have the M2N32-SLI and in fact an oddity has occurred and am looking for input as I've never encountered an issue like this before.
> 
> When the machine was first built, I bought an ATI Radeon 1900GT card. To this day, that card still works find in the blue PCI-E slot. Later on in the life of the machine, shortly after getting the 965BE I went and finally built up a SLI system roughly 2 years ago using EVGA GTX 460 reference cards. These cards were moved into my new Crosshair rig in 2012 and more recently when I got my 7970s, decided to revert the Nvidia cards back to the M2N32 rig.
> 
> Bearing in mind the SLI setup was working fine two years ago and in my newer system, what I'm seeing now is video corruption when Windows is trying to boot into the desktop. If I pull one card out of the first blue slot, I can boot into Windows fine with the other card in the black slot. I've swapped both Nvidia cards and the problem stays whenever the card is in the prime PCI-E slot. To be safe, I cleared CMOS and reset everything to factory settings. I also used a new Windows 8 install image and had the same results. I also swapped PCI-E power connectors just to rule out a PSU issue.
> 
> So I'm thinking the board connector or something in that hardware area has failed. The funny thing is as I said up at the beginning, the 1900GT still works just fine.
> 
> *Has anyone seen such a failure mode and can confirm my suspicion the board has failed?* I'm not aware of any diagnostics for ASUS boards, but if something like that existed and could pinpoint the problem, would be cool to try.


I had a problem with the blue slot on one of my M2N32's,gs8300 would run video's but crash in games,switch it out to a gtx 460 and it would play games and crash in video's.
Also it would not update vid drivers while in the blue slot,but all works fine in the black slot.
Solution=run single card in black slot.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> does this also happen when you have only one card in the primary PCIe slot or only when you are attempting to run two in SLI ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> have you tried to run both with out the bridge to rule out a bad sli bridge and are you running sli memory?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> I had a problem with the blue slot on one of my M2N32's,gs8300 would run video's but crash in games,switch it out to a gtx 460 and it would play games and crash in video's.
> Also it would not update vid drivers while in the blue slot,but all works fine in the black slot.
> Solution=run single card in black slot.
> 
> Gyro


I've attempted all possible combinations with the two cards, and with or without the SLI bridge. It's just the most bizarre issue I've ever encountered. There must be a short somewhere I can't detect, or an issue in the power backplane. Sometimes I'll see all the fans spin up to max.

The machine is working fine with the one GPU in black slot. It's too bad I can't run SLI.


----------



## nenjiavero

Sell the two cards and buy one that's better than them combined


----------



## ozlay

i got ram too run at 1130mhz but for some reason i cant go any higher i ran the ram at 1200 before i wonder if its a limitation of the cpu im using http://valid.canardpc.com/2899582


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nenjiavero*
> 
> Sell the two cards and buy one that's better than them combined


yeah but 2 is better then one dont want your cards getting lonely and 32lanes are faster then 16 so 2 should perform better then 1 would


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nenjiavero*
> 
> Sell the two cards and buy one that's better than them combined


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> yeah but 2 is better then one dont want your cards getting lonely and 32lanes are faster then 16 so 2 should perform better then 1 would


I may be wrong on this, but I believe the M2N32-SLI board was one of the first to offer SLI. And when I bought it, and it took 5 years mind you, I was determined to build and use a SLI setup. GTX 460s are no slouches, and were a good match to the 965BE. So the issue isn't really about buying one big GPU, but at this point more sentimental in addition to the added performance Ozlay mentions.

This board is a real testament to its staying power considering it is 2006 vintage hardware, can run the latest Windows OS and games in 2013. I would have preferred it be fully functional, but so be it.


----------



## ozlay

well the A8N-SLI and A8N32-sli where the first but they where socket 939 so yeah the m2n32-sli i believe is the first to support sli for am2/am3 cpus i have the A8N32-sli in my asus 939 rig in my sig and it was the first motherboard to have 2 16x pcie slots aswell just like the m2n32 has and its just as stable and amazing as the m2n boards is sadly the 4800+ is the fastest cpu it can use and will always be the bottle neck with that rig and so im stuck with the 7900gt sli i have in it basiclly otherwise ill have to go single card for directx 11 support


----------



## nenjiavero

@gr8sho: I was joking a little









I remember some time ago a motherboard was giving me problems with SLI until I took out three of the four memory modules.
Try that, maybe you'll get somewhere...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nenjiavero*
> 
> @gr8sho: I was joking a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember some time ago a motherboard was giving me problems with SLI until I took out three of the four memory modules.
> Try that, maybe you'll get somewhere...


Well done!! You got me on that.

I'm only running two sticks of 2GB each.

But now that you bring this up, I do have the two sticks installed in the closest two slots. On my Crosshair V, dual channel memory is installed into the 2nd and 4th slots, i.e. the red slots. Hopefully I didn't mess this up on the M2N32. BTW, as a reminder, and I've now stated this at least 3 different times, the configuration setup used to work flawlessly with a health overclock on the 460s.


----------



## ozlay

i finally got another set of gskills for my rig now i have 4 gskills all same model







also managed to get 3.8ghz with stock voltage running prime now too see if its 12hours stable







http://valid.canardpc.com/162bmk


----------



## keckles

any word on the glitch being fixed, or is the info from the main page located? There used to be a huge table of information and links, anyone know hwere it is?


----------



## N2Gaming

It got lost in the shuffle when OCN changed Web Engines :/


----------



## DrSwizz

Old copy of the webpage from archive.org:
http://web.archive.org/web/20111111011505/http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club


----------



## keckles

Perfect, thank you!


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Old copy of the webpage from archive.org:
> http://web.archive.org/web/20111111011505/http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club


probably cold restore it using this but that would be alot of work


----------



## nomarch

Hi Guys,

There may be life in the old girl yet!

I've been lucky enough to acquire 2 x GTX 660 OC 2Gb cards and doing a bit of googling before I go ahead and install them; the general consensus seems to be the processor is a bit of a bottleneck.

So, was wondering if there is any point in upgrading my 940 BE to a 960/5 or can I go even higher?

I know I'm going to have to bite the bullet at some point this, or early next year and get a new DDR3 Mobo but if I can squeeze and few more benchmark points out of it in the meantime for less than a ton then I can justify it.


----------



## Gyro

Is 3.4 the best you can get out of the 940?
Your rig sig shows you running sli 560's, is there a bottleneck now?
The 955 and up will do 3.8 with ease.
Are you ocing by multi or ref clock?

Gyro


----------



## nenjiavero

Hey guys,

I finally got everything together and enough free time.

Processor: PhII X4 955BE
Cooler: Cooler Master 212+
Mobo: M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition

Now, I have only one problem: The 212+ heatsink barely fits, but it touches the mobo heatsinks.












*What do I do now*?









I shouldn't remove the mobo heatsinks, right? :S

EDIT: Maybe bend the heatpipes a little?
Is it a major problem if the heatsink is, like, 0.2cm off and the heatpipes touch each other?


----------



## nomarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Is 3.4 the best you can get out of the 940?
> Your rig sig shows you running sli 560's, is there a bottleneck now?
> The 955 and up will do 3.8 with ease.
> Are you ocing by multi or ref clock?
> 
> Gyro


Multi @ 17.

I have tried OC'ing the FSB but can't get much further than about 204 before things start getting unstable and I have no idea how to work out which voltages to change, to what and by how much.

Also my chip seems to run quite hot, it idles at 40-42 (depending on weather) and tops out at about 53 on load (Prime95) I am using a Zalman CNPS 9700 and Liquid Pro. When I was on the stock cooler with standard thermal it was idling at over 50!

The main thing stopping me putting more time into OC'ing has been the temps, since the max operating temperature of the chip is 55c (according to the documentation) I figured I'd pushed it about as far as I could.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nenjiavero*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I finally got everything together and enough free time.
> 
> Processor: PhII X4 955BE
> Cooler: Cooler Master 212+
> Mobo: M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition
> 
> Now, I have only one problem: The 212+ heatsink barely fits, but it touches the mobo heatsinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What do I do now*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't remove the mobo heatsinks, right? :S
> 
> EDIT: Maybe bend the heatpipes a little?
> Is it a major problem if the heatsink is, like, 0.2cm off and the heatpipes touch each other?


You should not remove the MB heatsink or try to bend the heat pipes.
Can you slide the cooler up when the mounting bracket is on and tighten,just far enough to clear?
The cooler base is larger than the cpu, so you have a little room to move it.
Otherwise, I would just put a piece of foam tape on the points of contact to take up any vibrations from the cooler.

Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nomarch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Is 3.4 the best you can get out of the 940?
> Your rig sig shows you running sli 560's, is there a bottleneck now?
> The 955 and up will do 3.8 with ease.
> Are you ocing by multi or ref clock?
> 
> Gyro
> 
> 
> 
> Multi @ 17.
> 
> I have tried OC'ing the FSB but can't get much further than about 204 before things start getting unstable and I have no idea how to work out which voltages to change, to what and by how much.
> 
> Also my chip seems to run quite hot, it idles at 40-42 (depending on weather) and tops out at about 53 on load (Prime95) I am using a Zalman CNPS 9700 and Liquid Pro. When I was on the stock cooler with standard thermal it was idling at over 50!
> 
> The main thing stopping me putting more time into OC'ing has been the temps, since the max operating temperature of the chip is 55c (according to the documentation) I figured I'd pushed it about as far as I could.
Click to expand...

Ya the 940 does run hotter.
I'd go with the 955/65 and clock it higher,you may have better luck with ref clock ocing also.But if you can find one a 980 is as high as you can run.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## nenjiavero

Thanks Gyro, I did it already








Everything seems to be working fine, except for the 800MHz CPU speed...

Can anyone provide the link where everything is explained (how to install PhII X4 955BE on M2N32-SLI Deluxe)?

Thanks in advance









EDIT: Found it: http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/3940#post_7594611


----------



## nomarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Ya the 940 does run hotter.
> I'd go with the 955/65 and clock it higher,you may have better luck with ref clock ocing also.But if you can find one a 980 is as high as you can run.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


So, just to clarify before I get my wallet out, I can drop a 980 straight in and it'll work without any pissing about with the BIOS or anything?


----------



## Gyro

You will need to use PMT to get full speed.
D/L the zip from here http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10680_20#post_18213730
To set it up see my post here http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10980_20#post_19071878
Use the stock cpu multi for the 980/18.5 and 1.36v for P-state 0.
If you have bios version 1303 or 1304 you are good there.

Gyro


----------



## nenjiavero

I am so happy right now









http://valid.canardpc.com/ck79bc

http://valid.canardpc.com/ck79bc


----------



## Gyro

Congrats.









Looks like you could drop a couple notches on the cpu volts. 1.36v as shown by cpu-z is good for stock clocks.

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

The front page is back up.

Check out my post here http://www.overclock.net/t/1429306/m2n-club-1-3-million-views-and-12-000-posts/0_20

Gyro


----------



## nenjiavero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you could drop a couple notches on the cpu volts. 1.36v as shown by cpu-z is good for stock clocks.
> 
> Gyro


Thanks Gyro









What are the benefits of lower voltage?
I went with ~1.4V 'cos I read that higher voltage can give me more stability. The m2n32-sli deluxe wifi board supports up to 1.5V (at least that's what I learned by googleing)


----------



## Gyro

Less heat is the main benefit.

Gyro


----------



## nomarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> You will need to use PMT to get full speed.
> D/L the zip from here http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10680_20#post_18213730
> To set it up see my post here http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10980_20#post_19071878
> Use the stock cpu multi for the 980/18.5 and 1.36v for P-state 0.
> If you have bios version 1303 or 1304 you are good there.
> 
> Gyro


I'm running 1304 so it looks like it's good to go, I've just ordered a 980 and should be here within the week, will keep you posted!

Thanks mate!!


----------



## ozlay

hope your going to overclock i wish i had a 980 i always here good thinks about them


----------



## nomarch

Yup. If I can get a similar OC to my present chip (400Mhz) I'll be happy.


----------



## ozlay

could probably do 4.2 or 4.4 some of the good 980s can evan do 4.7


----------



## nobodyaround

Hello,
I was having m2n sli deluxe with an old bios running Athlon X2 5200+. I decided to upgrade to the latest 1804 bios and use an AMD Athlon X4 630. Everything went fine but i cannot use the usb ports in windows at all. On the other hand, I can use the usb keyboard but ez flash does not recognise the usb drive. Any suggestions?

i tried a linux live cd, usb not recognised!


----------



## Gyro

Does the usb drive work in the port that the KB works in?
Did the usb work when you updated the bios?

Gyro


----------



## nobodyaround

None of the ports work inside windows or linux. Although before loading linux or windows screen i can see my mouse being recognized and after that it fails. After the update of the bios i had a usb keyboard which worked so i did not think to test the usb ports. Although i downgraded to another bios and they still did not work.


----------



## Gyro

Open device manager and see if/how they show there.

Gyro


----------



## nobodyaround

They are showing in device manager i tried uninstalling them and rebooting but usb are still not recognized inside windows!


----------



## ozlay

try reseating the heatsink


----------



## zephyrus2112

hello

i have a hitching and fps prob in games and wile watching video

win 7 x64
m2m32-sli deluxe
phenom 9500 x4 cpu
4 gigs ddr2 800
gtx 650ti 2 gigs ram
corsair h100 liquid cool heatsink
650 watt psu
checked all drivers are up to date
bios is up to date
chip set up to date

i have run furmark and prime95/valley benchmark
all with low scores average fps 17 to 20 with plenty of hitching

i would like to upgrade the cpu and overclock it . in the hopes of getting the games to run better
any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ozlay

you can find the 945 and 955 the 965 and the 980 on superbiiz now for pretty cheap not sure your location if you want to overclock your cpu you already have you could probably get somewhere between 2.6 and 2.7 out of it


----------



## zephyrus2112

is this one of the cpu you are talking about

AMD Phenom II X4 Quad-Core Processor Model 965 3.4GHz Socket AM3, Retail (Black Edition)

sorry don't know how to do the like thing but that from super biz

the ? i have is it says am3 socket i did not know that would work on the m2n


----------



## Gyro

Welcome to the club.

Yes that will work.Most here run that or the 955.

Asus was kind enough to give a bios update v5002(a few years back) to support AM3 cpu's,BUT you must use the workaround to get it to run at full speed.(955-980 only)
The workaround is a software program called Phenommsrtweaker(PMT),it is simple and quick to setup.
The x4 945 and/or any Athlon ll cpu will work out of the box.No workaround needed.

Gyro


----------



## zephyrus2112

thanks
looking at this
AMD Phenom II X4 945 Deneb 3.0 GHz 4x512 KB L2 Cache Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Processor

is this the one that will work right out of the box ? and can it be overclocked


----------



## Gyro

Yes and yes.

Here is a great guide for overclocking our old boards http://www.overclock.net/t/307316/offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2/0_20

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## nobodyaround

I have almost done everything but usb devices do not get recognised inside any OS although they are getting powered at startup.

1)I have downgraded and upgraded bios
2) I have worked on system restored
3) I have made clear cmos with jumper and battery
4) I have check usb settings inside bios
5) I have checked device manager and usb devices
6) I have checked in services the plug and play setting
7) I have checked every possible registry setting
8) I put a new sata and i tried to install again an OS usb still not recognised

Although why do i see them getting powered on?


----------



## zephyrus2112

ok sorry for so many ? but this is the frist place i found that can help me and have the same mobo . could not ask for better so thanks

i found this cpu on amazon 110.00 used
AMD Phenom II X4 965 AM3 3.4Ghz 512KB 45NM 125W 4000MHZ

will this work out of the box
and i am guessing it can be oc i am new to oc and have never seen it done .


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephyrus2112*
> 
> ok sorry for so many ? but this is the frist place i found that can help me and have the same mobo . could not ask for better so thanks
> 
> i found this cpu on amazon 110.00 used
> AMD Phenom II X4 965 AM3 3.4Ghz 512KB 45NM 125W 4000MHZ
> 
> will this work out of the box
> and i am guessing it can be oc i am new to oc and have never seen it done .


That cpu will need the workaround.But can be oc'd with ease.
Don't let the need to use the workaround scare you, it is a just a couple of clicks,hundreds if not thousands are using it.

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nobodyaround*
> 
> I have almost done everything but usb devices do not get recognised inside any OS although they are getting powered at startup.
> 
> 1)I have downgraded and upgraded bios
> 2) I have worked on system restored
> 3) I have made clear cmos with jumper and battery
> 4) I have check usb settings inside bios
> 5) I have checked device manager and usb devices
> 6) I have checked in services the plug and play setting
> 7) I have checked every possible registry setting
> 8) I put a new sata and i tried to install again an OS usb still not recognised
> 
> Although why do i see them getting powered on?


How are you changing bios with no usb? floppy?
Is the usb drive formatted to ntfs or fat 16/32?
Does the KB only work in one port or all ports?
Does mouse work in the port that works with KB?

Gyro


----------



## nobodyaround

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> How are you changing bios with no usb? floppy?
> Is the usb drive formatted to ntfs or fat 16/32?
> Does the KB only work in one port or all ports?
> Does mouse work in the port that works with KB?
> 
> Gyro


I am changing the bios with bootable cd
The usb drive was ntfs
It works on all ports
It works on all ports during setup


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nobodyaround*
> 
> I am changing the bios with bootable cd
> The usb drive was ntfs
> It works on all ports
> It works on all ports during setup


did you reinsall windows or are you using same os as before the upgrade?


----------



## nobodyaround

I did not reinstall windows but i got another HDD with no OS and i tried to install windows. During the installation the mouse was not powered on again. Same situation like windows.


----------



## nenjiavero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nobodyaround*
> 
> I did not reinstall windows but i got another HDD with no OS and i tried to install windows. During the installation the mouse was not powered on again. Same situation like windows.


Did you check your PSU?
Also, BIOS settings like Legacy USB etc.?


----------



## nobodyaround

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nenjiavero*
> 
> Did you check your PSU?
> Also, BIOS settings like Legacy USB etc.?


PSU is new and USB settings in bios are all enabled!


----------



## zephyrus2112

plz help i am trying to run down a freezing prob and a clock interrupt bsod .before i buy a cpu. ran memtest 7 passes on each stick all good put all 4 1 gig sticks back in and half way through i got some errors . i looked up the info but still not sure what it all means .

ok wile posting this my comp got 2 bsod


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephyrus2112*
> 
> plz help i am trying to run down a freezing prob and a clock interrupt bsod .before i buy a cpu. ran memtest 7 passes on each stick all good put all 4 1 gig sticks back in and half way through i got some errors . i looked up the info but still not sure what it all means .
> 
> ok wile posting this my comp got 2 bsod


who makes the ram sticks you are using what model are they? you probably need a little more voltage to run all 4 at the same time check to make sure they are set to the correct voltage also


----------



## zephyrus2112

thanks for the reply

i have 3 1gig sticks of super talent ( t8ub1gc5 ) ddr2-800 pc6400 1.8 v
and one stick of g-skill ( f2-6400cl5s-1gbnt ) ddr2-800 cl5-5-5-15 1.8v
i just got that g-skill 2 weeks ago i looked in the bios for that 5-5-5-15 (i think timing)
the only thing i thought was different was the pc6400 and the pc26400

ram voltage is set to auto in the bios
changed to manual and set it to 1.800v . will that affect any thing other than running at the right voltage ?


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephyrus2112*
> 
> thanks for the reply
> 
> i have 3 1gig sticks of super talent ( t8ub1gc5 ) ddr2-800 pc6400 1.8 v
> and one stick of g-skill ( f2-6400cl5s-1gbnt ) ddr2-800 cl5-5-5-15 1.8v
> i just got that g-skill 2 weeks ago i looked in the bios for that 5-5-5-15 (i think timing)
> the only thing i thought was different was the pc6400 and the pc26400
> 
> ram voltage is set to auto in the bios
> changed to manual and set it to 1.800v . will that affect any thing other than running at the right voltage ?


setting it manual is better then auto it wont change anything as long as you have it set to 1.8v run a test running with it manually set to 1.8 and see if the error is still there


----------



## Gyro

How long have you had the bsod's?
Since you put the g-skill in or before?
Try pulling the g-skill and run memtest on the 3 ST's,see if you get errors.
Manual at 1.80v will only affect the ram. no harm.

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nobodyaround*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> How are you changing bios with no usb? floppy?
> Is the usb drive formatted to ntfs or fat 16/32?
> Does the KB only work in one port or all ports?
> Does mouse work in the port that works with KB?
> 
> Gyro
> 
> 
> 
> I am changing the bios with bootable cd
> The usb drive was ntfs
> It works on all ports
> It works on all ports during setup
Click to expand...

Funny that the KB works on all ports in the os but nothing else does.
In google searches I've come across a couple of references to shutting down the pc,pull psu power cord and press the power button several times to completely drain power from board,and reboot as a solution.
But you said you have cleared cmos and if done right this is the part of the procedure before removing battery.

Gyro


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nobodyaround*
> 
> PSU is new and USB settings in bios are all enabled!


check internal usb headers make sure front panel headers are connected properly try unplugging front headers and see if that helps


----------



## zephyrus2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> How long have you had the bsod's?
> Since you put the g-skill in or before?
> Try pulling the g-skill and run memtest on the 3 ST's,see if you get errors.
> Manual at 1.80v will only affect the ram. no harm.
> 
> Gyro


pulled g skill ram ran the memtest and got a error .


----------



## ozlay

looks like your 3rd stick is bad remove the 3rd stick which should be the top one farthest from the cpu and re run the test


----------



## zephyrus2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> looks like your 3rd stick is bad remove the 3rd stick which should be the top one farthest from the cpu and re run the test


ok

and how did u tell it was the 3rd stick ?


----------



## ozlay

error message say the error is at 3027.3 mb if you have 3x 1 gig sticks each stick is around 1024 mb 1024+1024=2048 where as your message of 3027.3mb is after 2048 which leaves me to believe the error isnt in the the first 2 memory sticks and that it is in the 3rd stick or in the 3rd slot you can also try cleaning the 3rd slot making sure there is no dust in it and also clean the gold pin on the ram stick and see if that fixs the issue how ever in your other picture it showed the error not to be in the 3rd stick so unless you switched the ram sticks around it could be another issue run another test and see if removing the 3rd stick fixes the issue


----------



## zephyrus2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> error message say the error is at 3027.3 mb if you have 3x 1 gig sticks each stick is around 1024 mb 1024+1024=2048 where as your message of 3027.3mb is after 2048 which leaves me to believe the error isnt in the the first 2 memory sticks and that it is in the 3rd stick or in the 3rd slot you can also try cleaning the 3rd slot making sure there is no dust in it and also clean the gold pin on the ram stick and see if that fixs the issue how ever in your other picture it showed the error not to be in the 3rd stick so unless you switched the ram sticks around it could be another issue run another test and see if removing the 3rd stick fixes the issue


thanks your advice worked i pulled that stick ran memtest with 2 sticks 10 passes no errors.
going to put the g skill in with the two that are good and see what happens .


----------



## Gyro

Gyro


----------



## nobodyaround

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Funny that the KB works on all ports in the os but nothing else does.
> In google searches I've come across a couple of references to shutting down the pc,pull psu power cord and press the power button several times to completely drain power from board,and reboot as a solution.
> But you said you have cleared cmos and if done right this is the part of the procedure before removing battery.
> 
> Gyro


Keyboard works in all ports while being bios/setup not in the os

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> check internal usb headers make sure front panel headers are connected properly try unplugging front headers and see if that helps


What do you mean by checking the internal usb headers?


----------



## Gyro

Oh ok only in bios.
The usb headers at the bottom of the MB that connect to the front panel usb ports.Make sure they are seated good.
So it seems to be a OS problem,your trouble starts when post is complete and OS starts, right?

Gyro


----------



## nobodyaround

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Oh ok only in bios.
> So it seems to be a OS problem,your trouble starts when post is complete and OS starts, right?
> Gyro


Yes exactly, mouse and keyboard work during post, mouse is powered on(I can see it) and keyboard is usable but problems start every time i open an os, i tried linux live cd same thing happens. The weird thing is, that I got a new Sata to install an OS and during the installation mouse was not usable(and keyboard ofc)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> The usb headers at the bottom of the MB that connect to the front panel usb ports.Make sure they are seated good.


Ok i will check that tomorrow


----------



## Gyro

Have you got or could borrow a ps/2 KB and/or mouse you could try?
That may get you going temporarily.

Have you tried in safe mode?

Gyro


----------



## nobodyaround

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Have you got or could borrow a ps/2 KB and/or mouse you could try?
> That may get you going temporarily.
> 
> Have you tried in safe mode?
> 
> Gyro


Yes PS/2 keyboard works inside windows. PS2 mouse does not and i do not know why to be honest. In safe mode anything that connects to usb port does not work.


----------



## zephyrus2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyro


ok cleaned that stick that was showing bad aired out the channels and put all the sticks back in and ran the test again 5 passes no errors
ordered this AMD Phenom II X4 965 3.4 GHz Quad-Core (HDZ965FBGMBOX) Processor BLACK for 90 dollars should see it next week some time
i am still having hitching when scrolling through pics files and music and in game is even worse with low fps . i think it might be a bad install of windows 7 x64
or the cpu is on its last leg . any advice would be appreciated.

and thanks ozlay and gyro for you help


----------



## Gyro

Hang in for a week your salvation is near.








If you want to try to oc a little in the mean time, go to bios,advanced,jumperfree config,set AI tuning to manual,set cpu frequency to 215,save and exit.
That will put the cpu at 2365 approx. It's a small increase, but see if it helps any.

Gyro


----------



## fenr

Does anyone have an M2N-SLI Deluxe (NOT M2N*32*-SLI ) running a Phenom II x4 965 BE (125w)?

I've got the bios 5001 and multiplier set to 16x and voltage 1.35v in the BIOS. nvidia performance monitor shows cpus at 4x and 800mhz though. Has anyone had success at getting this CPU with this board to work without being locked at 4x?


----------



## Gyro

Yes there are quite few running that cpu on the M2N-sli dlx.
You need to use the workaround.Which is (PMT) Phenommsrtweaker.
D/L here http://phenommsrtweake.sourceforge.net/

Then follow instructions on this post, http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10980_20#post_19071878

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## nobodyaround

Gyro connecting the usb at the bottom of the motherboard does not make usb work. Any other ideas?


----------



## zephyrus2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Hang in for a week your salvation is near.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to try to oc a little in the mean time, go to bios,advanced,jumperfree config,set AI tuning to manual,set cpu frequency to 215,save and exit.
> That will put the cpu at 2365 approx. It's a small increase, but see if it helps any.
> 
> Gyro


ok tried to set the cpu to 215 would not load windows and freezing so i lowered it 1 step at a time still did not work set it back to auto with ram set to 1.8v. i think i missed something.

and i am running win 7 x64 ultimate will that work for the work around ?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nobodyaround*
> 
> Gyro connecting the usb at the bottom of the motherboard does not make usb work. Any other ideas?


I'm running out of ideas, but have you tried a windows repair,or a complete reinstall.

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephyrus2112*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Hang in for a week your salvation is near.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to try to oc a little in the mean time, go to bios,advanced,jumperfree config,set AI tuning to manual,set cpu frequency to 215,save and exit.
> That will put the cpu at 2365 approx. It's a small increase, but see if it helps any.
> 
> Gyro
> 
> 
> 
> ok tried to set the cpu to 215 would not load windows and freezing so i lowered it 1 step at a time still did not work set it back to auto with ram set to 1.8v. i think i missed something.
> 
> and i am running win 7 x64 ultimate will that work for the work around ?
Click to expand...

Well you could try a little more cpu volts(a couple notches up from stock volts) and 215.
Might be better to wait for the 965.The 9500 can be a pain.
The workaround will work with xp,vista and win7,not sure about win8,nobody here is running it.

Gyro


----------



## zephyrus2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Yes and yes.
> 
> Here is a great guide for overclocking our old boards http://www.overclock.net/t/307316/offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2/0_20
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


been reading this and the orthos is a dual core only program ? and the guide talks about xp32/64 is this going to be a problem with win 7 x64


----------



## zephyrus2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Well you could try a little more cpu volts(a couple notches up from stock volts) and 215.
> Might be better to wait for the 965.The 9500 can be a pain.
> The workaround will work with xp,vista and win7,not sure about win8,nobody here is running it.
> 
> Gyro


it worked at 203 any thing more and would not load windows and froze


----------



## Gyro

It's just that the guide was written way back when.
Just use prime95 instead of orthos.

edit; did you increase cpu volts any?

Gyro


----------



## zephyrus2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> It's just that the guide was written way back when.
> Just use prime95 instead of orthos.
> 
> edit; did you increase cpu volts any?
> 
> Gyro


no .i am a total noob when it comes to oc i am still reading the post about oc here in this forum
i have never seen it done . thats why i am getting that cpu
so if you can help me out here with the voltage and what to set it at with the 215 frequency would be great


----------



## nobodyaround

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> I'm running out of ideas, but have you tried a windows repair,or a complete reinstall.
> 
> Gyro


I got another HDD to install windows and it could not detect the usb mouse. Although it was powered on until post!


----------



## Gyro

zephyrus2112 What does cpu-z say your voltage is? I assume it's set to auto in the bios.

Gyro


----------



## zephyrus2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> zephyrus2112 What does cpu-z say your voltage is? I assume it's set to auto in the bios.
> 
> Gyro


core voltage 1.280 and yes its at auto until we have all the numbers i need to do it


----------



## Gyro

Like the new avatar










Set cpu volts to 1.275v manually save & exit.Most of these MB overvolt by about .04mv.So this should give you 1.3v +/- in cpu-z,raise or lower to get to 1.3v if need be.
Now see if you can get higher than 203.

Gyro


----------



## zephyrus2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Like the new avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set cpu volts to 1.275v manually save & exit.Most of these MB overvolt by about .04mv.So this should give you 1.3v +/- in cpu-z,raise or lower to get to 1.3v if need be.
> Now see if you can get higher than 203.
> 
> Gyro[/quote
> ok what is tmpin2 under temperatures that high temp looks real bad i cant find anything that can tell me exactly what that is.
> i got the voltage on cpu at 1.280v freq 202 at 203 had some trouble with freezing on start up and after with a blue screen that flashed to fast to read
> i did make out system service something ran prime95 for about 3 mins and seen that high temp and stopped cpu tem never got over 32c
> 
> would like to know what that temp is


----------



## Gyro

tmpin2 is northbridge/vrms.
The x4 9500 does run hotter than most.That should drop quite a bit with the new cpu.
Do you have a squirrel cage fan? If so stick it on and plug it into the chipset fan header on the right side of MB.
Give it two more notches on the vcore and try again.

Gyro

ASUSM2N32slidlx_mfan.jpg 98k .jpg file


----------



## zephyrus2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> tmpin2 is northbridge/vrms.
> The x4 9500 does run hotter than most.That should drop quite a bit with the new cpu.
> Do you have a squirrel cage fan? If so stick it on and plug it into the chipset fan header on the right side of MB.
> Give it two more notches on the vcore and try again.
> 
> Gyro
> 
> ASUSM2N32slidlx_mfan.jpg 98k .jpg file


ok fan cliped on to copper heat sink pluged in running 118 on the tmpin2
prime 95 running for 5 mins dont seem to be any trouble
203 ferq 1.287 v bios
202.99 freq 1.312v cpuz
tried 203 freq 1.30 v bios froze on load up lowered it and got in


----------



## Gyro

Try lowering the ram frequency to 667 from 800,give it a couple more on the cpu voltsand try again.

Gyro


----------



## zephyrus2112

what is that i have got that 3 times in a row and comp is freezing up 5 mins after longing on


----------



## zephyrus2112

lowest it will go is 800 then auto
i put the volts and cpu speed back to auto to see if freezing and the clock interrupt bsod would stop.
i am worried that its more than a cpu prob .


----------



## Gyro

Google says it's the cpu failing,I'm tending to think so myself.
Maybe put every thing back to auto and limp it though till the 965 arrives.

Gyro


----------



## zephyrus2112

well it will be here Thursday or Friday i am looking forward to it getting here .
well you and Google and me thinks so to

thanks for the help


----------



## C-64

Hi,
I have the same problem with BSOD.
Gyro, I dont know if you remember but you helped me some time ago about this MB and my Phenom 965 BE.
I had solved the old problem with PMT to increase the frequency of the cpu with your setting, and anything was OK.

But now I have one problem of BSOD when shout down Window, I explain better with any my step:
- Bought a MONITOR (connected via HDMI to my HD7750)
- Decided to format my computer to clean it up
- Install Windows
- Install PMT
- Install Catalyst
After this operation if I shut down Windows appears an BSOD.

I have tried many things and after some tests I undestand this:
PMT + CATALYST = BSOD
only PMT or only CATALYST = not BSOD

Why this happens?
Before formatting with the same Windows and with both programs I haven't it.

I tryed 3 catalyst:
_v13.1_ the version that I had before formatting
_v13.4_ I heard it's the most stable version
_v13.9_ the klastest version
But nothing.

I tryed to instal catalyst without audio HDMI, cuz I read that it could be the problem ... but nothing.

I dont know about PMT, if I need to change something but I use Gyro's setting.

What connection there might be between PMT and CATALYST? About CPU? About GPU?
There is some problem with NET Fromework (I have 4.5), cuz both programs use it for to work.
Mby my MB (M2N SLI DELUXE) have some problems?
Anyway the system is clear so I dont undestand what is wrong.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Gyro

Did it give a stop error code like in the post above?
I'm not familiar with catalyst so can't help you there.Nvidia for the last 10 yrs or so.
You could try the NVtools.

Gyro


----------



## ozlay

don't install CATALYST only install the driver manually and see if that fixes it also use a different program such as m2n tweaker instead


----------



## Gereti

anyone tried OC athlon 7850BE with m2n-sli-deluxe?i have one and going to try oc that when i get my mobo back (friend use it now becose he's own mobo is broken)


----------



## C-64

Don't worry Gyro I solved my problem.
After I wrote here I thought to install only the driver.

Thank you very much ozaly, you have read my mind now I dont have any BSOD.

I think that CATALYST and PMT handle both my CPU, so it go in conflict cause BSOD when I go to shut down Windows.
I dont know like to use well CATALYST cuz I wanted to disable the OVERDRIVE for CPU, so I prefer to install only the drive for the moment.

Anyway if someone has the same problem, you have to do:

PROBLEM SOLVED
- PMT alredy installed.
- Uninstal CATALYST form CONTROL PANEL.
- Use a tool like DRIVER FUSION for sure remove everything of old installation of CATALYST. (OPTIONAL)
- If you used DRIVER FUSION, extract ONLY the files from EXE FILE of CATALYST and then CANCEL installation. (OPTIONAL IF DF)
- Go to management computer > device > video card > update drive > search software drive in the computer > C:\AMD

Ty Gyro and ozaly.

PS: If anyone knows how to manage PMT with CATALYST or knows how to disable CPU managment on CATALYST, I accept any advice.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> anyone tried OC athlon 7850BE with m2n-sli-deluxe?i have one and going to try oc that when i get my mobo back (friend use it now becose he's own mobo is broken)


Sure.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Gereti

anyone tried phenom II x2 545 cp overclocking with m2n-sli deluxe either?, got 3.75Ghz stable with asrock K10N78 mobo mut 3.9ghz is impossible :/, i should get my m2n back when friend buy new mobo but until that, i have to survive without that








(grr, he broke one of my sataslot's when he *cleaned* he's table when he was mad on some game (maby dota2, i think...))


----------



## zephyrus2112

ok with the new used cpu coming in and will need to do the work around will that work to get to bios updated . and will there be a need to a re install of windows .


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephyrus2112*
> 
> ok with the new used cpu coming in and will need to do the work around will that work to get to bios updated . and will there be a need to a re install of windows .


In your first post you said bios and chipset are up to date.
What version bios do you have now,also what version chipset drivers?
5002 bios and chipset 15.58 are the lastest.
You don't need to reinstall windows.You don't need the workaround to update bios.

Gyro


----------



## zephyrus2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> In your first post you said bios and chipset are up to date.
> What version bios do you have now,also what version chipset drivers?
> 5002 bios and chipset 15.58 are the lastest.
> You don't need to reinstall windows.You don't need the workaround to update bios.
> 
> Gyro


i have the he latest bios and chip set

sorry did not mean to piss u off .

zephyrus


----------



## Gyro

Not pissed at all,see







, just making sure you have everything you need.
On the previous page one of my posts has links to PMT and instructions.
You don't need that until you get the new cpu.

Gyro


----------



## zephyrus2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Not pissed at all,see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , just making sure you have everything you need.
> On the previous page one of my posts has links to PMT and instructions.
> You don't need that until you get the new cpu.
> 
> Gyro


all good i was just making sure i just need this to go right the first time . trying to be preventive


----------



## M2NSLI

Has anyone tries USB 3.0 working on m2n boards


----------



## KJThaDon

Hello everyone,

Is it at all possible to run an SSD on the M2N32-SLI Deluxe in AHCI ? Last time I checked, I didn't even see the option in the 5002 Bios.. Can someone help me out.

Thanks!

MY CPU-Z http://valid.canardpc.com/xni86d


----------



## M2NSLI

No, the nvidia controller don't eupport it


----------



## M2NSLI

Is there any cpu faster than the AMD PHENOM II X2 555 3.2GHz which is stock on these motherboards


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJThaDon*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Is it at all possible to run an SSD on the M2N32-SLI Deluxe in AHCI ? Last time I checked, I didn't even see the option in the 5002 Bios.. Can someone help me out.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> MY CPU-Z http://valid.canardpc.com/xni86d


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2NSLI*
> 
> No, the nvidia controller don't eupport it


silicon image controller on M2N32,but no AHCI not supported.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2NSLI*
> 
> Is there any cpu faster than the AMD PHENOM II X2 555 3.2GHz which is stock on these motherboards


Most x 4 Athlon ll or x 4 Phenom ll up to 945 should be faster.
95w max on the M2N-sli.

Gyro


----------



## M2NSLI

Hi, I was just wondering if anyones running the processor AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition good on the M2N SLI motherboard because I've been told this below

"I'd take it easy with 125+w Processor's on that motherboard, wouldn't want to burn it out, no? biggrin.gif stick with 65w-95w Processor's anything higher and you'll risk your Motherboard going poof fast as it's unheatsinked and it might be a 4+1 Power Phase which 125+w Processor's don't play too nice with. but 65w and 95w do alright."


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2NSLI*
> 
> Hi, I was just wondering if anyones running the processor AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition good on the M2N SLI motherboard because I've been told this below
> 
> "I'd take it easy with 125+w Processor's on that motherboard, wouldn't want to burn it out, no? biggrin.gif stick with 65w-95w Processor's anything higher and you'll risk your Motherboard going poof fast as it's unheatsinked and it might be a 4+1 Power Phase which 125+w Processor's don't play too nice with. but 65w and 95w do alright."


the M2N sli is 95w only it wouldn't be recommended to use anything higher then 95w there is a version of the 955 that is 95w but that would be the max you could run best just to go with the 945 95w version they are much more easy to find and also there are business class chips also that are marked B55 or B97 they will too at 95w but they are hard to find also so the 945 95w is the best chip you can probably find for your board


----------



## M2NSLI

Fair enough







will there still be room for overclocking


----------



## Gyro

A little with a 95w cpu.
More if you go with a lower watt cpu,like a x4 830/40(89w)
Where will you be shopping for cpu? link.We'll help you pick one out.

Gyro


----------



## M2NSLI

Erm the stores I usually use to buy compoments don't have much of these CPU's :/


----------



## M2NSLI

So probally amazon


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2NSLI*
> 
> Erm the stores I usually use to buy compoments don't have much of these CPU's :/


They are getting hard to find.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2NSLI*
> 
> So probally amazon


Not much there (amazon.uk) but very high prices.
Browse the OCN for sale section,might find something there.

Gyro


----------



## C-64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2NSLI*
> 
> Hi, I was just wondering if anyones running the processor AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition good on the M2N SLI motherboard because I've been told this below
> 
> "I'd take it easy with 125+w Processor's on that motherboard, wouldn't want to burn it out, no? biggrin.gif stick with 65w-95w Processor's anything higher and you'll risk your Motherboard going poof fast as it's unheatsinked and it might be a 4+1 Power Phase which 125+w Processor's don't play too nice with. but 65w and 95w do alright."


Hi, I have it on the motherboard M2N SLI DELUXE but I dont know if it could be like for you.


----------



## M2NSLI

Similar boards though just slightly different hows it run for you?


----------



## M2NSLI

My audio isn't working on the M2N SLI board? in the tray it says No Audio Output Device Is Installed, I looked in the device manager and there is no sound card detected, this happened after I was forced to repair my Windows OS


----------



## Gyro

On board or pci/e card?
Have you tried reinstalling drivers?

Gyro


----------



## M2NSLI

On board and there are no Audio Drivers for windows 7 on M2N SLI


----------



## M2NSLI

I'm going to turn windows update back on see if theres any drivers of anything


----------



## Gyro

Try this driver http://www.mediafire.com/download/ajnrmzyn4nm/C-MediaCM6501_Audio_Windows_7_vista.zip

Gyro


----------



## M2NSLI

Might just restore the OS ran into a few problems lately after I "repaired it"


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> anyone tried OC athlon 7850BE with m2n-sli-deluxe?i have one and going to try oc that when i get my mobo back (friend use it now becose he's own mobo is broken)


is this close enough







http://valid.canardpc.com/1h3afq


----------



## ozlay

i have too many chips and not enough boards









yet another chip http://valid.canardpc.com/8q6hw0


----------



## zephyrus2112

will a 125 watt cpu work in the m2n32 sli deluxe ?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C-64*
> 
> Hi, I have it on the motherboard M2N SLI DELUXE but I dont know if it could be like for you.


deluxe supported 125W cpu's, ah, i got mine back finally


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephyrus2112*
> 
> will a 125 watt cpu work in the m2n32 sli deluxe ?


Yes.
Check out the spreadsheet on the front page of this thread,it shows what people are running and what oc is possible.(it has not been updated in a while but is still valid)

Gyro


----------



## zephyrus2112

thanks i will have a look


----------



## nobodyaround

I have a question: I finally managed to make my 630 work vcore voltage in bios is 1.46 which i find high. is there a way to undervolt it a bit? Bios does not seem to allow manual volt setting


----------



## Gyro

You got the usb trouble solved ?
1.46v is high,if you are at stock settings.Is that auto cpu volts?
With AI tuning set to manual you should be able to change cpu voltage,I think you can also type them in with the number keys.

Gyro


----------



## zephyrus2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> The ram looks ok.
> I'll give you the setup I'm running to get you started.
> In bios set cpu multi to x16,set cpu voltage to auto,disable cool & quite,boot to windows.
> Open PMT,then open cpu-z.,in the dropdown pick balanced ,start with P2 set all 4 cores to x5,set cpu vid & nb vid to 1.0625v.
> P1 cores to x8 and volts to 1.2125v.
> P0 cores to x17 and volts to 1.36v.click apply.
> 
> Click service button and second screen appears,in p-state bounds set 0-2,click update,the new settings will appear.
> Check boxes make setting permanent and enable custom C&Q,click apply.
> Close service window and change to high performance and see if your cpu increases to 3.4mhz.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


ok got the 965 x4 in and trying to do the set /work around but when i turn on the comp and hit the delete button to get into the bios the comp dose not see the the key board so i cant get in to the bios to set up for the work around .. am i missing something ?


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephyrus2112*
> 
> ok got the 965 x4 in and trying to do the set /work around but when i turn on the comp and hit the delete button to get into the bios the comp dose not see the the key board so i cant get in to the bios to set up for the work around .. am i missing something ?


are you using a usb keyboard? its a bug with the latest bios you may have to use a ps2 keyboard to get into the bios how ever you could try just setting PMT up with out going into bios it could work with out needing to go into bios


----------



## nobodyaround

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> You got the usb trouble solved ?
> 1.46v is high,if you are at stock settings.Is that auto cpu volts?
> With AI tuning set to manual you should be able to change cpu voltage,I think you can also type them in with the number keys.
> 
> Gyro


I solved it. I guess it was keeping some changes on the battery. Now usb works i changed the battery.
Well I see 1.46V in Power-> Vcore Voltage which is on auto and CPU is on stock. Inside Windows CPU-Z and HWMonitor show 1.312V. I guess in stock it should handle 1.2-1.25V
I did not know about AI Tuning.
Should I have enable Cool and Quiet with Voltage undervolt?
In Advanced->CPU Configuration->CPU type is AMD Processor Model Unknown
I guess that is because 630 is not supported officialy.

Also I have a feeling because MB cannot support officially 630 tools are not showing the correct temperature and vcore voltage.
After setting CPU voltage to 1.30V in bios inside Power-> Vcore Voltage = 1.36V and inside HWMonitor Vcore 1.216V


----------



## zephyrus2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephyrus2112*
> 
> ok got the 965 x4 in and trying to do the set /work around but when i turn on the comp and hit the delete button to get into the bios the comp dose not see the the key board so i cant get in to the bios to set up for the work around .. am i missing something ?


ok got the keey board got in to bios did the work around as above . i am looking at the cpuz i see buss speed at 200.90 and core speed at 803.68 but i guess i dont know where to look for the ghz to see what its running at


----------



## Element17130

So I've been away from the forum for a while living with what current overclock I have. Running a Phenom II X4 830 at 3.1GHZ with bus speed at 222 and voltage set to auto. CPU-Z shows voltage at 1.360. Trying to get as much out of this computer before I absolutely need to upgrade. Wondering if anyone is willing to point me in the right direction for next steps in upping my speed. If I go above 222 system doesn't post. Oh and I am on a M2N32-SLI Deluxe.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephyrus2112*
> 
> ok got the keey board got in to bios did the work around as above . i am looking at the cpuz i see buss speed at 200.90 and core speed at 803.68 but i guess i dont know where to look for the ghz to see what its running at


if you set up PMT correctly it will run at 800mhz if idle run a stress test with prime95 with cpu-z open and see if core speed goes up to 3400mhz while under load


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Element17130*
> 
> So I've been away from the forum for a while living with what current overclock I have. Running a Phenom II X4 830 at 3.1GHZ with bus speed at 222 and voltage set to auto. CPU-Z shows voltage at 1.360. Trying to get as much out of this computer before I absolutely need to upgrade. Wondering if anyone is willing to point me in the right direction for next steps in upping my speed. If I go above 222 system doesn't post. Oh and I am on a M2N32-SLI Deluxe.


could you post a link to your cpu-z validation if possible it would help us make a more accurate recommendation and we can then point you in a better direction


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nobodyaround*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> You got the usb trouble solved ?
> 1.46v is high,if you are at stock settings.Is that auto cpu volts?
> With AI tuning set to manual you should be able to change cpu voltage,I think you can also type them in with the number keys.
> 
> Gyro
> 
> 
> 
> I solved it. I guess it was keeping some changes on the battery. Now usb works i changed the battery.
> Well I see 1.46V in Power-> Vcore Voltage which is on auto and CPU is on stock. Inside Windows CPU-Z and HWMonitor show 1.312V. I guess in stock it should handle 1.2-1.25V
> I did not know about AI Tuning.
> Should I have enable Cool and Quiet with Voltage undervolt?
> In Advanced->CPU Configuration->CPU type is AMD Processor Model Unknown
> I guess that is because 630 is not supported officialy.
> 
> Also I have a feeling because MB cannot support officially 630 tools are not showing the correct temperature and vcore voltage.
> After setting CPU voltage to 1.30V in bios inside Power-> Vcore Voltage = 1.36V and inside HWMonitor Vcore 1.216V
Click to expand...

Do you have bios 5001?It is supported with this bios.
AI tuning is in Advanced/jumperfree config,set it to manual,this is where you can change settings.
Cpu config just shows temps and volts,you can not change them there.Bios always shows a little higher readings than in windows.Use cpu-z for volt readings in windows.
C&Q can be on or off.

Gyro


----------



## nobodyaround

I have BIOS, Beta Version 1804, which is the latest and one version newer than 5001.
Although officially only
Athlon IIX4 635(ADX635WFK42GI),2.9GHz,512KB,rev.C2,95W,SocketAM3
Athlon IIX4 640(ADX640WFK42GM),3.0GHz,512KB,rev.C3,95W,SocketAM3
have support. I know it's exactly the same chip though


----------



## Gyro

You are right they are the same ,it's that support page has not been updated in many years.
Bios volts and windows volts vary in most cases,Trust what cpu-z is reading.

1804 is the same as 5001, but has a fix for slow boot with ATI gfx cards.

Gyro


----------



## zephyrus2112

that did it it jumped up 3415. core speed.


----------



## zephyrus2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> if you set up PMT correctly it will run at 800mhz if idle run a stress test with prime95 with cpu-z open and see if core speed goes up to 3400mhz while under load


that did it thanks it jumped up to 3415.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephyrus2112*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> if you set up PMT correctly it will run at 800mhz if idle run a stress test with prime95 with cpu-z open and see if core speed goes up to 3400mhz while under load
> 
> 
> 
> that did it thanks it jumped up to 3415.
Click to expand...









Now go check it games and such.








Can you post a pic of cpu-z with cpu at 3.4,please and thanks.

Gyro


----------



## Element17130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> could you post a link to your cpu-z validation if possible it would help us make a more accurate recommendation and we can then point you in a better direction


http://valid.canardpc.com/w3uu0n

Thanks!


----------



## zephyrus2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now go check it games and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post a pic of cpu-z with cpu at 3.4,please and thanks.
> 
> G
> yro




also the cpu is 125 w is it running at that wattage ?
runs conan at 40 to 50 fps befor it was 17 fps
double the score on valley benchmark


----------



## zephyrus2112

http://valid.canardpc.com/775jhz


----------



## M2NSLI

Does overclocking the PCI Express Clock give you better graphics


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Element17130*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> could you post a link to your cpu-z validation if possible it would help us make a more accurate recommendation and we can then point you in a better direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/w3uu0n
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

Try dropping the ram freq to 667 from 800.
Read this guide http://www.overclock.net/t/307316/offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2/0_20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephyrus2112*
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now go check it games and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post a pic of cpu-z with cpu at 3.4,please and thanks.
> 
> G
> yro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also the cpu is 125 w is it running at that wattage ?
> runs conan at 40 to 50 fps befor it was 17 fps
> double the score on valley benchmark
Click to expand...

cpu-z does not always get the wattage right on AM2 MB's,nothing to worry about.
what do you have the voltage set to in PMT?

So are you happy?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2NSLI*
> 
> Does overclocking the PCI Express Clock give you better graphics


It has no effect on oc of gfx,and will likely make it highly unstable.

Gyro


----------



## M2NSLI

Ok, cheers


----------



## zephyrus2112

oh yes i am very happy i could not ask for more
i would like ti say thank you you have done me a great favor.
as far as what the voltage says on the pmt if u are talking about po tab cpu vid and nb vid its say 1.3625


----------



## Gyro

Drop the voltage for P0 till cpu-z reads it as 1.37v approx. Don't forget to apply and update on the service page too.
No trouble at all,glad to help.

Gyro


----------



## zephyrus2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Drop the voltage for P0 till cpu-z reads it as 1.37v approx. Don't forget to apply and update on the service page too.
> No trouble at all,glad to help.
> 
> Gyro


ok drop the po voltage to 1.300 but the cpuz flashes a different number and goes right back to 1.088 thats the number it was at before i started to lower it

i am going to oc the cpu is there any thing i need to know about the pmt and overclocking before i do that
i have a friend that owns a computer shop that is going to show me how its done .
ok update wile running prime 95 cpuz core voltage 1.376
pmt set at cpu vid /nb vid 1.3375

i guess i needed to put it under some load ?


----------



## Gyro

In the drop down window you can switch PMT to high performance to keep it at full speed for gaming and use balanced for everyday use.(it will work like Cool & quiet,ramping up when you need it)

Just remember that when you raise the reference clock(cpu frequency) it also raises the NB/HT/ram frequency.
Tell him/her to oc using reference clock and cpu multi,not just cpu,to get the most out of the MB.Maybe show them the AM2 OC guide I linked to earlier.

If you have trouble/questions, you know where to find us.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## metalliham

I hope someone here can help me. A couple of years ago I had the M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition in which I had a RAID-0 configuration. The mobo failed and I have never been able to recover my information which included family pictures dating over many years. I still have the hard drives, but cannot find another M2N32-SLI Deluxe.

Any suggestions on where I can find another one? Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Element17130

After setting Ram to 667 I was able to up the Bus speed to 250 making CPU speed 3.5Ghz. Ram is back above 800 anyways. Seems to be stable so far, ran IntelBurnIn and it passed on High and a game of DOTA 2 without a problem. Thanks for the help guys.

http://valid.canardpc.com/pqmksi


----------



## zephyrus2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metalliham*
> 
> I hope someone here can help me. A couple of years ago I had the M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition in which I had a RAID-0 configuration. The mobo failed and I have never been able to recover my information which included family pictures dating over many years. I still have the hard drives, but cannot find another M2N32-SLI Deluxe.
> 
> Any suggestions on where I can find another one? Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


i don't know how to make it a link but i found this

http://www.computerforum.com/217105-my-sale-thread-2x-gtx-560-ti-asus-m2n32-sli-deluxe-i52500k-more.html

nvm it a old post from November last year sorry


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metalliham*
> 
> I hope someone here can help me. A couple of years ago I had the M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition in which I had a RAID-0 configuration. The mobo failed and I have never been able to recover my information which included family pictures dating over many years. I still have the hard drives, but cannot find another M2N32-SLI Deluxe.
> 
> Any suggestions on where I can find another one? Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


found this info http://www.pcworld.com/article/184462/dead_motherboard.html

Gyro


----------



## metalliham

Thanks but I was running RAID-0 which means I can only recover my information with the same motherboard or at lease the exact same chipset.


----------



## M2NSLI

I've just had to reinstall windows and I have no audio driver installed? I've had audio on this before but now I can't get it


----------



## nomarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nomarch*
> 
> Yup. If I can get a similar OC to my present chip (400Mhz) I'll be happy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> could probably do 4.2 or 4.4 some of the good 980s can evan do 4.7


Well, it arrived. I installed it, spent a couple of hours getting it working and stable with a little profuse swearing and I have ended up with 4.1Ghz. Had to tweak the CPU volts to 1.4 and had to bump the NB a little but have been running Prime for an hour and my temps are 32 idle and 56 max (average after an hour of Prime)

GRiD 2 and Portal 2 run like a dream!

Thanks for your help Gyro!


----------



## M2NSLI

Damnn what was the original clock speed?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nomarch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nomarch*
> 
> Yup. If I can get a similar OC to my present chip (400Mhz) I'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> could probably do 4.2 or 4.4 some of the good 980s can evan do 4.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it arrived. I installed it, spent a couple of hours getting it working and stable with a little profuse swearing and I have ended up with 4.1Ghz. Had to tweak the CPU volts to 1.4 and had to bump the NB a little but have been running Prime for an hour and my temps are 32 idle and 56 max (average after an hour of Prime)
> 
> GRiD 2 and Portal 2 run like a dream!
> 
> Thanks for your help Gyro!
Click to expand...

Good stuff







cpu-z validation please









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2NSLI*
> 
> Damnn what was the original clock speed?


x4 980 @ 3.7 stock.

Have you tried that driver I suggested after the reinstall of windows?

Gyro


----------



## Element17130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Element17130*
> 
> After setting Ram to 667 I was able to up the Bus speed to 250 making CPU speed 3.5Ghz. Ram is back above 800 anyways. Seems to be stable so far, ran IntelBurnIn and it passed on High and a game of DOTA 2 without a problem. Thanks for the help guys.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pqmksi


So after running this for a few days I started getting BSOD. Now whenever I boot up to Windows i get a blue screen. Kmode_exeption_not_handled, sometimes it throws in rdyboost.sys at the end. I went down to my original speeds and things seem to be fine. Not sure why it ran for a few days then went crazy. Temps across the board weren't very high, CPU would reach 52C tops. Any thoughts? Thanks for your help so far by the way!


----------



## M2NSLI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu-z validation please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x4 980 @ 3.7 stock.
> 
> Have you tried that driver I suggested after the reinstall of windows?
> 
> Driver????
> 
> Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2NSLI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu-z validation please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x4 980 @ 3.7 stock.
> 
> Have you tried that driver I suggested after the reinstall of windows?
> 
> Driver????
> 
> Gyro
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/11580_20#post_20960900

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Element17130*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Element17130*
> 
> After setting Ram to 667 I was able to up the Bus speed to 250 making CPU speed 3.5Ghz. Ram is back above 800 anyways. Seems to be stable so far, ran IntelBurnIn and it passed on High and a game of DOTA 2 without a problem. Thanks for the help guys.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pqmksi
> 
> 
> 
> So after running this for a few days I started getting BSOD. Now whenever I boot up to Windows i get a blue screen. Kmode_exeption_not_handled, sometimes it throws in rdyboost.sys at the end. I went down to my original speeds and things seem to be fine. Not sure why it ran for a few days then went crazy. Temps across the board weren't very high, CPU would reach 52C tops. Any thoughts? Thanks for your help so far by the way!
Click to expand...

When raising cpu frequency,
drop cpu-ht link to x4,raise cpu-NB volts to 1.3v.
Try that.

Gyro


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metalliham*
> 
> I hope someone here can help me. A couple of years ago I had the M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition in which I had a RAID-0 configuration. The mobo failed and I have never been able to recover my information which included family pictures dating over many years. I still have the hard drives, but cannot find another M2N32-SLI Deluxe.
> 
> Any suggestions on where I can find another one? Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


you can find the M2N32-SLI and the M2N32 WS Pro on ebay for around $100 both have the same raid controller and should be compatible with each other


----------



## pshootr

Sorry to say but I believe the raid config is stored on-board, in which case a new board wont help you because it dose not contain the config.. And that is why a raid card is suggested for redundancy.


----------



## M2NSLI

Oh cheers gyro didnt see that ill try it now


----------



## Qitix Ouiren

Finally got my system working and stable working for 3 days now without anymore freezes (turns out it was a solder problem that the oven fixed for me). OL' Faithfull the comp in question is my tinkering puter where I want to learn the ins and outs of overclocking and general computer wizardry.

Question 1. I see an option to overclock the ram in the bios to 1066. has anyone done this and where could I find info on how to push my ram to that point and possibly beyond. This is what I found so far http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/gskill_pi_cl4/3.htm look at the OC section on the page.

Question 2. Anyone have any idea why my ram timings are 4-5-5-15 when I set them to 4-4-4-12 in bios? If i cant even save timing info then OC'ing is out of the question.

thanks for you info and advice in advance.


----------



## Gyro

Answer 1. Read this guide http://www.overclock.net/t/307316/offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2/0_20
Answer 2. Are you using jedec 3 or epp 1. for ram frequency.

Gyro


----------



## Qitix Ouiren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Answer 2. Are you using jedec 3 or epp 1. for ram frequency.




Here are some cpuz images. I believe I am running epp by the looks of these but if not then where in the bios would I find the info.

Thanks for the guide. I'll dig into later tonight or this weekend.


----------



## Gyro

It does show them using the epp 1.0 in the spd ext,not sure why it's not using the correct timings.Volts are set to 1.9v?
You'll probably need to relax them to 5-5-5-15 anyway when you start to oc.(using reference clock/cpu frequency)

Gyro


----------



## Qitix Ouiren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> It does show them using the epp 1.0 in the spd ext,not sure why it's not using the correct timings.Volts are set to 1.9v?
> You'll probably need to relax them to 5-5-5-15 anyway when you start to oc.(using reference clock/cpu frequency)
> 
> Gyro


Yes volt are set to 1.9. you have a point when i try to OC i'll see if i have any of the same issue. If so i will be back.

Another Question. I upgraded to my 650 ti boost graphics card. now every time i try to start up the mobo posts but then goes to a black screen that displays the CPU name in plain white text in the upper left of the screen. it does not go to the window loading screen. On the second attempt to boot it usually loads to windows with no problems. Is this likely a PSU problem (750w from PC Power & Cooling Inc.) or a problem with the mobo. I ask because i had this problem before, when i thought i fixed it by reflowing the solder on the board. Good news is the Comp is not freezing as it use to so i am thinking the freeze may be a separate problem from the black screen.

Penny for you thoughts.


----------



## Gyro

That is one of the querks sometimes encountered when using these AM3 cpu's.see first page.
It may work it's self out after while.

Gyro


----------



## Qitix Ouiren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> That is one of the querks sometimes encountered when using these AM3 cpu's.see first page.
> It may work it's self out after while.
> 
> Gyro


Ah... yes of course. Thanks for the info I should have remembered. Would you know why pressing the F1, F2, and J keys help the boot process. Like what they do?


----------



## Qitix Ouiren

is it worth setting up two ssd's in raid 0 or will one ssd saturate the sata controller, therefore making two ssd's unnecessary? I am talking about replacing my current hdd and using (a) ssd(s) for my os and main storage.


----------



## mapesdhs

No need for two in RAID0, one is more than enough. Just use any half-decent model
and it'll be fine. These boards don't have SATA3, so saturation with a single unit is easy.
The difference comes with the variability in 4K I/O, but beyond a certain point you won't
notice the difference, eg. going for a Samsung 840 Pro over a standard 840 for a SATA2
system is a waste of money. Indeed, in some cases I've found older models of SSD can
give better performance due to the way the controllers are interacting. Frankly, you'd be
fine even with an old Vertex3, though of course they're not made anymore. The choice is
wider if you're happy to buy something used, but if not then something like a Samsung
840 or 840 EVO would be fine. See my results:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/ssd_tests.txt

Notice that what really matters is having any kind of SSD at all; beyond that, differences
between entry and top-end SSDs when connected to a SATA2 port are minimal. I've
been using 60GB/120GB OCZ Vertex2E units with most of my SATA2-based benchmarking
setups, they work very nicely.

I tested various SSDs with SATA2 ports, incuding RAID0. I have more models to test,
not done them yet (Samsung 830 128GB/256GB, Vector 256GB, OCZ Agility 4 128GB,
Vertex4 256GB, etc.)

Ian.


----------



## Qitix Ouiren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> No need for two in RAID0, one is more than enough. Just use any half-decent model
> and it'll be fine.
> 
> Ian.


Thanks.


----------



## MaxDude

Just want to say thanks to everyone for such a great forum, successfully installed Phenom II x4 970 Black Edition onto my M2N32-SLI Deluxe Mobo, after reading various posts on this forum I finally got it working, the only issue I had was the new edition on NVTools was a bit confusing at first so I couldn't get the cores to move above 800mhz, finally I got everything matched and created the BOOT.nsu file and made sure it loaded on starting windows, CPU-Z validation and a few tests, machine is running stable, so far so good.

I upgraded my graphics card and PSU a while ago, the PSU is a 750watt so hoping that will suffice, currently I have 4GB of unbuffered non-ecc 800mhz memory, but I am going to upgrade to 8GB. I have an old Scsi drive in there which works fine and windows rates it at 5.8 which I think is the highest rating other than Sata III so I don't see the point in upgrading to Sata II SSD for a small increase in performance.

One more thing, I am currently getting 3.7ghz on each processor, the settings I used for the processor were x18 and 1.35v I matched this in NVTools. Cores are running at 42 - 45c and 55c max when gaming or using demanding apps. I have 3 cooling fans in my case other than the graphics card fan, cpu fan and psu fan.

Again thanks to all my fellow mobo users


----------



## Gyro

Congrats








Looking good.
cpu-z validation please.

Gyro


----------



## MaxDude

Thanks, still running nicely, will see how it runs over the next week or so.


----------



## nenjiavero

Hi guys,

I have a question and hope someone can help me.
When I plug in my microphone or guitar into the soundcard on M2N32-SLI Deluxe WiFi, there's a lot of latency.

For an example, if I say "Test", I will hear it a second later on the computer. It's really a big issue for me, so it would be nice if there was some kind of solution to this.

I'm using Win7 x64 ultimate and I had these problems with other ASUS boards too (don't know about other brands, 'cos my last 4 boards were ASUS).

EDIT: Solved the problem.
It seems to be working fine now. All I did was remove the soundcard from the device manager and then click "Scan new hardware".

Yay!


----------



## Diablo2424

Looks like my M2N-SLI Deluxe has finally died today :-(. For the last few weeks everytime I rebooted it I would lose video upon POST. After enough on/off cycles it would come back with a message warning me that the BIOS has been reset. Today, I rebooted it and now I'm not getting video, no matter what I try. I even set the Clear CMOS Jumper to the Clear position and the motherboard still allowed the PC to turn on? Last I knew, if the Clear CMOS Jumper was set to Clear the PC wouldn't turn on, until you reset the jumper back to Normal mode. Weird.

I guess it's either time to upgrade everything (current CPU is Phenom ii X4 940 (AM2+), RAM is DDR2) or find a working AM2+/DDR2 motherboard somewhere to replace this one. What's everyone's opinion? Should I wait, save up some $$ nad upgrade? or should I find an AM2/AM2+ motherboard somewhere and replace this one?


----------



## M2NSLI

Get a new mobo


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablo2424*
> 
> Looks like my M2N-SLI Deluxe has finally died today :-(. For the last few weeks everytime I rebooted it I would lose video upon POST. After enough on/off cycles it would come back with a message warning me that the BIOS has been reset. Today, I rebooted it and now I'm not getting video, no matter what I try. I even set the Clear CMOS Jumper to the Clear position and the motherboard still allowed the PC to turn on? Last I knew, if the Clear CMOS Jumper was set to Clear the PC wouldn't turn on, until you reset the jumper back to Normal mode. Weird.
> 
> I guess it's either time to upgrade everything (current CPU is Phenom ii X4 940 (AM2+), RAM is DDR2) or find a working AM2+/DDR2 motherboard somewhere to replace this one. What's everyone's opinion? Should I wait, save up some $$ nad upgrade? or should I find an AM2/AM2+ motherboard somewhere and replace this one?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2NSLI*
> 
> Get a new mobo


http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUSTeK-COMPUTER-M2N32-SLI-Deluxe-Socket-AM2-AMD-M2N32-SLI-DELUXE-Wifi-/291002177500?pt=Motherboards&hash=item43c114d7dc
comes with 8gb of ram too.

Gyro


----------



## th35y5t3m

Hey guys/gals Just wanted to say hi and post my validation ill be getting back on shortly to pick a brain or two.... i like brains.

http://valid.canardpc.com/n43eee


----------



## M2NSLI

Reminds me, I need to post my validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/hrb1n7


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablo2424*
> 
> Looks like my M2N-SLI Deluxe has finally died today :-(. For the last few weeks everytime I rebooted it I would lose video upon POST. After enough on/off cycles it would come back with a message warning me that the BIOS has been reset. Today, I rebooted it and now I'm not getting video, no matter what I try. I even set the Clear CMOS Jumper to the Clear position and the motherboard still allowed the PC to turn on? Last I knew, if the Clear CMOS Jumper was set to Clear the PC wouldn't turn on, until you reset the jumper back to Normal mode. Weird.
> 
> I guess it's either time to upgrade everything (current CPU is Phenom ii X4 940 (AM2+), RAM is DDR2) or find a working AM2+/DDR2 motherboard somewhere to replace this one. What's everyone's opinion? Should I wait, save up some $$ nad upgrade? or should I find an AM2/AM2+ motherboard somewhere and replace this one?


maybe a dead battery?


----------



## th35y5t3m

A couple years ago I had updated my Bios to the 5001 so I can use my 955. With everything said an done i had it overclocked to 3.8 ghz for the longest time. Then my friend gave me his ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO loaded it up with the 955 and 8 gigs of ddr3 and GTX 260 and away we go. A couple months went by and the board just failed and took the CPU with it. don't pass go don't collect 200 dollars. everything else worked 100%

Which brings me to last year found a newerish HP desktop in the trash with Phenom 820, gtx 465, and 16 gigs of ddr3. I fire up ol faithful with the Phenom 820 and boots right up to bios. installed a new copy of Win 7 restarts and now it wont get past the loading screen without blue screening. it works just fine if i am using 2 gig modules in slots B2-B1-A1. I was then farting around with ganged/unganged mode to my surprise Ganged mode will boot up with all 8 gigs of ram. failed again in unganged. I am not sure if this was covered anywhere else all I have seen how ganged/unganged works.

Help me understand why i cant use all 4 modules in ungagned mode. I tried 4x1gigs of samsung ddr2 800 too. still failed.


----------



## Qitix Ouiren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablo2424*
> 
> I guess it's either time to upgrade everything (current CPU is Phenom ii X4 940 (AM2+), RAM is DDR2) or find a working AM2+/DDR2 motherboard somewhere to replace this one. What's everyone's opinion? Should I wait, save up some $$ nad upgrade? or should I find an AM2/AM2+ motherboard somewhere and replace this one?


you could try to repair the board. It may be something like bad capacitors or crack in the soldier (reflowing will fix that but could damage caps) or like others said battery. If you have another system laying around try out all your other system parts to verify if they are working. If one of the chips is bad I am not sure how to go about making those repairs and a computer repair shop may be in order. they may be cheaper than buying new board.

If its to much of an issue to try to resurrect the old comp then a new motherboard may serve. thats my two cents anyway.


----------



## Diablo2424

Thanks for all the suggestions guys! I tried a new BIOS Battery, but still not getting any video on POST. I'm definitely thinking this motherboard is toast. I looked at all the capacitors and didn't see any that looked bad, same with the traces.

As much as I would like to just replace this mobo with a used M2N-SLI or M2N32-SLI, I'm afraid that there could also be something up with my CPU, and if that's the case I'd then be out the $$ I spent on the new mobo. Or even worse, I get a used M2N just to have the new one die on me in a few short weeks/months. Also, I feel like if I'm going to do all the work of draining my water loop and disassembling the whole PC, I should prob just upgrade to AM3 CPU/MoBo w/DDR3 RAM... as then I'll be up to date and not have to worry about upgrading again in 2014. Off to find a good deal on an FX-8320+Motherboard...


----------



## M2NSLI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablo2424*
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions guys! I tried a new BIOS Battery, but still not getting any video on POST. I'm definitely thinking this motherboard is toast. I looked at all the capacitors and didn't see any that looked bad, same with the traces.
> 
> As much as I would like to just replace this mobo with a used M2N-SLI or M2N32-SLI, I'm afraid that there could also be something up with my CPU, and if that's the case I'd then be out the $$ I spent on the new mobo. Or even worse, I get a used M2N just to have the new one die on me in a few short weeks/months. Also, I feel like if I'm going to do all the work of draining my water loop and disassembling the whole PC, I should prob just upgrade to AM3 CPU/MoBo w/DDR3 RAM... as then I'll be up to date and not have to worry about upgrading again in 2014. Off to find a good deal on an FX-8320+Motherboard...


Look at FM2 Mobos


----------



## Diablo2424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2NSLI*
> 
> Look at FM2 Mobos


Really? Aren't FM2's the budget series with the built-in GPU? (Sorry I've been out of the hardware game for a few years now - in case it's not obvious, lol) I figured with AM3's having the 6/8-core CPU's, they'd be the higher end, faster, future-proof way to go.... but if I'm wrong, please correct me.


----------



## M2NSLI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablo2424*
> 
> Really? Aren't FM2's the budget series with the built-in GPU? (Sorry I've been out of the hardware game for a few years now - in case it's not obvious, lol) I figured with AM3's having the 6/8-core CPU's, they'd be the higher end, faster, future-proof way to go.... but if I'm wrong, please correct me.


Some have built in GPU's which is the APU series but they also do Athlon Processors without the integrated GPU but it really depends on your budget


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablo2424*
> 
> Really? Aren't FM2's the budget series with the built-in GPU? (Sorry I've been out of the hardware game for a few years now - in case it's not obvious, lol) I figured with AM3's having the 6/8-core CPU's, they'd be the higher end, faster, future-proof way to go.... but if I'm wrong, please correct me.


some of the fm2 cpu's are faster then the phenoms so if your on a budget they offer about the same performance that you have now if your looking at am3+ be careful what motherboard you get because alot of the am3+ motherboards have troubles running the 8320/8350 cpu's you will need one with good vrm's which cost a little bit extra and if you plan to overclock you really need a good board with the new 8 core's


----------



## M2NSLI

FM2 gives you more bang for buck


----------



## Diablo2424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2NSLI*
> 
> FM2 gives you more bang for buck


I've started to looking into this FM2 platform, and I'm almost thinking of going with it(I'll grab an FM2+ MoBo for future upgrading abilities). It seems as the AM3+ may not be used for too much longer, so I'll be limited on upgrading my CPU if I go that route. But on the flip side I could get better performance now out of an AM3+ than I can out of an FM2+, until the newer chips are released for FM2+.

For AM3+ I'm thinking of one of these two motherboards (Paired with an FX8320):
ASRock 990FX Extreme 3
or
Asus M5A99X EVO R2

I can get the ASRock for about $30 less at my local Microcenter, but I've never used ASRock boards before as I've always considered them lower quality (see Biostar or Foxconn). However, I've read some good reviews on this particular board, so firstly, which board would you guys recommend between those two?

My other route would be to go with an A10-6800k paired with either:
Gigabyte GA-G1 Sniper
or
Gigabyte GA-F2A88X-DH3

So, since going AM3+ or FM2+ are close enough to the same cost, I'm looking for a good mix of performance and future proofing (As much as possible, I know this is technology we're talking about here), which route do you guys think would be my best bet?

Sorry I've taken this thread soo off topic, if it's an issue I can take this to a new thread elsewhere.


----------



## M2NSLI

Haha good im hopefully going with a FM2 board soon, they also support higher memory speeds than AM3 and if you overclocked the A10..


----------



## M2NSLI

But if you dont need the built in graphics look at the 760K as its got 4 cores instead of 2


----------



## Diablo2424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2NSLI*
> 
> But if you dont need the built in graphics look at the 760K as its got 4 cores instead of 2


Perfect, thank you! I've pretty much made up my mind now, going to go with this combo:

Asus A88X-PLUS
and
AMD 760K Richland

Best deal I've found so far has been using Newegg for the Motherboard and Amazon for the CPU, comes to $200 even total! I found 8 GB of generic brand DDR3 that can hold me over until the new year when I can get some funds together to grab some XMS (12-16GB). Now to figure out if my EK Supreme HF will fit this socket, if not a new water block will be a must.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## M2NSLI

Haha good luck!


----------



## ozlay

just wondering if anyone has ran 2.3v ram on these boards i can get a lot of kingston hyperX sticks which recommend 2.3v to run at 1066 pc8500 here is the ram i will be getting http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104073 im getting like 15 sticks for free i was told they run at 800 pc6400 speeds at 1.8v so it shouldnt be an issue but was just wondering if 2.3v will work also cas4 at 800 maybe better anyways


----------



## Gyro

Max ram voltage setting is 2.5v.
You should be fine.
You'll have to run @ 800 with more than two sticks,and oc by ref clock.2.1/2.2v would likely work up to 1000 or so.

I just got two more sticks of ocz 1066 plats installed,running just shy of 1000 so far.


Gyro


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Max ram voltage setting is 2.5v.
> You should be fine.
> You'll have to run @ 800 with more than two sticks,and oc by ref clock.2.1/2.2v would likely work up to 1000 or so.


yeah the ocz plats are pretty nice sets i have a pair of them in a MSI K9N2 SLI plat board considering switch to the msi for my main rig but then i would have 2 m2n32's just sitting idle


----------



## ozlay

got the ram today actually was a trade i traded all my mismatched ram i had for the Kingston's because the 2.3v sticks don't work in dell or hp systems and such so the computer shop i got them from let me trade my generic micron ram for the Kingston which was good deal for me


----------



## piston78

Hello, I present on this forum. I would like to know if cpu amd athlon ii x3 450 3.2ghz am3 box is compatible with my mobo M2N32-slideluxe. thanks


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piston78*
> 
> Hello, I present on this forum. I would like to know if cpu amd athlon ii x3 450 3.2ghz am3 box is compatible with my mobo M2N32-slideluxe. thanks


Update your bios to 5002 and yes it will work.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> got the ram today actually was a trade i traded all my mismatched ram i had for the Kingston's because the 2.3v sticks don't work in dell or hp systems and such so the computer shop i got them from let me trade my generic micron ram for the Kingston which was good deal for me


Nice score









Gyro


----------



## Joeking78

Oh the memories...I remember my M2N32, dual 7900gtx...I can't even remember the CPU name, 4400X2?? My second build, wish I kept it


----------



## piston78

Gyro, Thank you for your help.


----------



## piston78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Update your bios to 5002 and yes it will work.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


Gyro, Thank you for your help.


----------



## ozlay

finally got around to messing with some of the gskills seems that the sticks are labled as pc8500 when they are actually pc6400 they just run at pc8500 when you set the ram to 2.3v which is kinda weird i think but i was able to get cas 4 6400 probably could do better if i played around with it a bit more http://valid.canardpc.com/9484en









Edit: seems my psu didnt like the 2.3v ram all that much it decided to go to pc parts heaven


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Saw a deal on some ddr2 sticks on sale for $30, and thought of you guys
2x2gb 1066


http://slickdeals.net/f/6475024-kingston-hyperx-4-gb-ddr2-sdram-1066-mhz-memory-module-30-free-shipping

Edit direct link:
http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/pdp/Kingston-HyperX-4-GB-DDR2-SDRAM-1066-MHz-Memory-Module/productID.253809700?ClickID=an5pwrl5rayk9sra05kwkolyzspovs5nsllr

HUGE heat spreaders, but they run @ 2.3v


----------



## Gereti

Hmm, what i should do,
i have m2n-sli deluxe, athlon 7850BE X2, 2x1gb gskill 1066mhz 2.1V DDR2, and maby beQuiet shadowrock topflow cooler, hmm...

or then i just install that cpu on my m2v-vm mobo and sell that computer and took phenom II 545 X2 on some computer...

ARGH!, i have too much computer's now, i can't chooce ;/

phenom II 1055T, phenom II 960T,athlon II 651K, phenom II 545, athlon II 240, athlon 7850BE, athlon 64 5200+ X2, couple athlon 64 x2 4000 series cpu¨s, intel pentium D 1.8Ghz x2 (without mobo), something C2D without mobo, etc ;/

damn, i have too much stuff...maby...

Maby i just leave that mobo on my desk, to collect some dust...


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Saw a deal on some ddr2 sticks on sale for $30, and thought of you guys
> 2x2gb 1066
> 
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/f/6475024-kingston-hyperx-4-gb-ddr2-sdram-1066-mhz-memory-module-30-free-shipping
> 
> Edit direct link:
> http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/pdp/Kingston-HyperX-4-GB-DDR2-SDRAM-1066-MHz-Memory-Module/productID.253809700?ClickID=an5pwrl5rayk9sra05kwkolyzspovs5nsllr
> 
> HUGE heat spreaders, but they run @ 2.3v


lol i have 2 pairs of these they run fine at 2.1v if your only pushing them to about 1000 and do 800 at 1.8v cl4 too bad they are out of stock would have been nice to grab a few more


----------



## kenezzz

Hi all
Can you tell me if I buy the AMD Phenom II X4 955 (HDZ955FBK4DGM) it will work on my Asus M2N32-Sli Deluxe?
Also I'm thinking about AMD Phenom II X4 965 (HDZ965FBK4DGM)

My configuration

Thanks


----------



## DrSwizz

@kenezzz:

Yes, it will work, with the software solution to get it to run at the right frequency.


----------



## kenezzz

OK then I buys one of them








Tell me what kind of software you have on mind?
Can you tell me "simple way" (like for Dummies







) , step by step what I need to do, to do it right ?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenezzz*
> 
> OK then I buys one of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what kind of software you have on mind?
> Can you tell me "simple way" (like for Dummies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) , step by step what I need to do, to do it right ?


Download M2Ntweaker here http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10680_20#post_18213730

Follow the instructions here http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10980_20#post_19071878

That should get you going ok.

You will need to flash bios to version 5002 before installing the 955/65.

Gyro


----------



## Fossil

Hey fellas, it's been a few months. Question for those of you who have used an SSD on the M2N boards. I know the Crucial M4 is popular in particular, but does anyone know if the M500 is a drop-in as well? M4 is getting hard to find these days and they don't really get discounted much. M500 appears to be the "newer" model from the M4 and I'm considering one, only if will work with my SLI Deluxe.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> Hey fellas, it's been a few months. Question for those of you who have used an SSD on the M2N boards. I know the Crucial M4 is popular in particular, but does anyone know if the M500 is a drop-in as well? M4 is getting hard to find these days and they don't really get discounted much. M500 appears to be the "newer" model from the M4 and I'm considering one, only if will work with my SLI Deluxe.


no idea on the m500, but my vertex 4 works no problems.

Only real trouble with these boards is that they will be stuck in IDE mode, and this will significantly limit your ssd speeds.

I can notice a sotp difference between the ssd in my m2n based desktop and the ssd drive in my i3 sb lappy.


----------



## Devils Angel

Hello,

I come back to the M2N32 team for an other question :

Following this topic advices, I install AMD Phenom 2 X4 980
 

And everything works perfectly









Since now 2 weeks, I had regular BSOD.
After a memtest, I obtained one error on one memory.
During my differents test, I discovered in the BIOS that the motherboard accept DDR2 1066Mhz.
As my old memory was Tracer Ballistic DDR2 800Mhz, I decided to buy G.SKILL DDR2 1066 Mhz.
On the paper, they should work 2.0~2.1V CL5 1066 Mhz.

When I installed them yesterday, I have done several tests, and didn't find any solution to make work them in 1066Mhz :

If I let the Bios DDRAM configuration in AUTO, the motherboard detect them in 800. If I force them in 1066, voltage in auto, 2.0, or 2.1 no change :
Windows during the loading return me BSOD.

After I done a second test :
Currently I work with 18.5x206=3811Mhz => DDR 206x2=412 Mhz
If I want to increase it until 533 => 14.5X266= 3857 => DDDR 266x2=532Mhz So in this condition, it should work in 1066, but, no more success => BSOD








So no Idea perhaps CPU Voltage ... (Currently 1.35 forced)
(Oups, I discovered with these screens, that I am I ganged mode memory, I will change it in unganged, for better performance I think ? (due to My several tests







)).

Until now, I come back to my last configuration, and so, as M2N32 Team success every time too help me, I back to you.









Big thanks to your active team which help a lot all M2N32 users (Included me







)
Thanks again, enjoy your week end !


----------



## Gyro

Try 1.4v on cpu.
AM2 is limited to 1 dimm per channel @ 1066.so it will default to 800 with 4 dimms.
Using even numbered cpu multi's,will help with ram speed. see here http://www.overclock.net/t/235668/ddr2-memory-speeds-explained/0_20

Gyro


----------



## Devils Angel

Hello Gyro,

Thanks a lot for your response.
I have read, and well understand the post concerning the DDR2 speed. It's really very interesting.

See below my current situation.



206x18.5=3811
Case DDR2 800 Max speed 400 => 3811/400=9.5 => divider 10
Mem speed 381.1 Mem whereas my CPI-Z return 412.2









So I perhaps try :



In fact I doo the inverse calculation :
1066/2=533 Max speed the divider have to be a whole number
533x7=3731 Mhz Not enough
533x8=4264 Mhz Little bit too much, but ... it should work, because the 120mm OCZ fan work less than 40%
and with for example a couple 20x213 = 4260 it should work.

But I don't understand how it work in my current case.

Thanks in advance for your opinion.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> no idea on the m500, but my vertex 4 works no problems.
> 
> Only real trouble with these boards is that they will be stuck in IDE mode, and this will significantly limit your ssd speeds.
> 
> I can notice a sotp difference between the ssd in my m2n based desktop and the ssd drive in my i3 sb lappy.


I'm aware. I have an M4 in my laptop and the speeds are pretty hindered from its maximum potential as well. But an SSD will be faster regardless and that's all I am really looking for.


----------



## ozlay

i believe pretty much any ssd will work iv tried ocz vertex and agility also i tried a super talent ssd and a sandisk ssd all worked good only issue iv had was trying to get them to raid as i couldn't find any raid drivers to load during windows installation


----------



## Agent_kenshin

I know that the earlier versions of the M4's and some SF drives had issues on this board (and others) running below SATA2 speeds because of firmware on the drives and this issue was later fixed. Any SSD should work on this board but will be limited by the SATA2 interface. I have had my Intel 320 Series SSD for over 2 1/2 years on this board and I would refuse to downgrade back to my 10K RPM SATA drives


----------



## kenezzz

I have now on my M2N32Deluxe AMD Phentom II 955 HDZ955FBK4DGM

tell me please what temperature do you have on Your processors ? I have on windows 41 deg. C. in game 60 maby more, system is turning off









I have buy Cooler for CPU http://www.silentiumpc.com/spartan-pro-he924/
is this normal?? What temp. is normal for this CPU?


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenezzz*
> 
> I have now on my M2N32Deluxe AMD Phentom II 955 HDZ955FBK4DGM
> 
> tell me please what temperature do you have on Your processors ? I have on windows 41 deg. C. in game 60 maby more, system is turning off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have buy Cooler for CPU http://www.silentiumpc.com/spartan-pro-he924/
> is this normal?? What temp. is normal for this CPU?


You need better cooling for that Phenom









How is your TIM install? Maybe try reseating, as you shouldn't be overheating @ stock settings


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenezzz*
> 
> I have now on my M2N32Deluxe AMD Phentom II 955 HDZ955FBK4DGM
> 
> tell me please what temperature do you have on Your processors ? I have on windows 41 deg. C. in game 60 maby more, system is turning off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have buy Cooler for CPU http://www.silentiumpc.com/spartan-pro-he924/
> is this normal?? What temp. is normal for this CPU?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That voltage is quite high if you're just running it at stock. 1.33 is just right for these chips at stock but I have gone as low as 1.3 at stock on my 970. Just make sure for 1.3 to put your CPU though some IBT or prime to verify stability.


----------



## Gyro

You may want to consider a better cooler than the one you linked.92mm fan won't be much better than the stock cooler.
Something like the hyper 212+ would work nicely.

Gyro


----------



## LuckySe7ens

With my zalman cooler i never see higher than 52* Celsius at full load.

My VRMS are usually screaming bloody murder @ 75*C @ 3.6ghz in the summer heat though


----------



## MasterGamma12

Could I join this club
Here is the cpu-z confirmation
http://valid.canardpc.com/ewzj0k


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterGamma12*
> 
> Could I join this club
> Here is the cpu-z confirmation
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ewzj0k


Consider yourself joined.









Gyro


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterGamma12*
> 
> Could I join this club
> Here is the cpu-z confirmation
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ewzj0k


Hey another B series owner!


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Hey another B series owner!


i got mine to 3.6 ghz before hitting a vrm wall with my board. Should go higher with the better board


----------



## MasterGamma12

That's not very helpful.
MY MOTHERBOARD JUST DIED AND KILLED MY 8GB's!!


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterGamma12*
> 
> That's not very helpful.
> MY MOTHERBOARD JUST DIED AND KILLED MY 8GB's!!


that doesn't sound right try resetting your cmos these boards are not very easy to kill you probably just have the ram set to high


----------



## MasterGamma12

I might be able to bring back to life. If so my dad will get it because maybe he won't blow it up


----------



## MasterGamma12

Okay the motherboard ain't dead but the solder joints for the memory modules seem loose. Otherwise I threw a gtx 570 in it.
Giving it to my dad so now he has three mains.


----------



## egnix

Hey all,
I found this thread while looking to see if the Sempron 145 works on the M2N-SLI Deluxe. I'm just looking for an inexpensive way to give my parents a faster computer, so I'm not looking to do any overclocking or anything. I just want something cheap and reliable.

It looks like DrSwizz has this combo working. Is it stable? Anything special needed other than flashing the BIOS to 5001?

If the 145 isn't a good option, is there a currently-for-sale CPU that is?

Thanks!


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egnix*
> 
> Hey all,
> I found this thread while looking to see if the Sempron 145 works on the M2N-SLI Deluxe. I'm just looking for an inexpensive way to give my parents a faster computer, so I'm not looking to do any overclocking or anything. I just want something cheap and reliable.
> 
> It looks like DrSwizz has this combo working. Is it stable? Anything special needed other than flashing the BIOS to 5001?
> 
> If the 145 isn't a good option, is there a currently-for-sale CPU that is?
> 
> Thanks!


what cpu are you running in the board now?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egnix*
> 
> Hey all,
> I found this thread while looking to see if the Sempron 145 works on the M2N-SLI Deluxe. I'm just looking for an inexpensive way to give my parents a faster computer, so I'm not looking to do any overclocking or anything. I just want something cheap and reliable.
> 
> It looks like DrSwizz has this combo working. Is it stable? Anything special needed other than flashing the BIOS to 5001?
> 
> If the 145 isn't a good option, is there a currently-for-sale CPU that is?
> 
> Thanks!


The AM3 Athlon II & Sempron work just fine with the M2N* boards. You don't need the special software to get them working the proper frequency that the newer Phenom II CPU require. A Sempron 145 with a mild/"safe" overclock should give you a decent upgrade. Another good alternative is the Athlon II 280; It has a default clock speed of 3.6GHz and is not terribly expensive either.


----------



## egnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> The AM3 Athlon II & Sempron work just fine with the M2N* boards. You don't need the special software to get them working the proper frequency that the newer Phenom II CPU require. A Sempron 145 with a mild/"safe" overclock should give you a decent upgrade. Another good alternative is the Athlon II 280; It has a default clock speed of 3.6GHz and is not terribly expensive either.


Thanks for the reply!

What about the Athlon II X3 455?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> The AM3 Athlon II & Sempron work just fine with the M2N* boards. You don't need the special software to get them working the proper frequency that the newer Phenom II CPU require. A Sempron 145 with a mild/"safe" overclock should give you a decent upgrade. Another good alternative is the Athlon II 280; It has a default clock speed of 3.6GHz and is not terribly expensive either.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> What about the Athlon II X3 455?
Click to expand...

Works out of the box.(with bios 5001 update)
Unless using ATI gfx card,then bios 1804 may be needed.(fixes slow boot with ATI gfx cards)

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## nenjiavero

Hey guys,

Can I run 2x2gb 1066MHz Kingston HyperX on my m2n32-sli deluxe wifi edition?
Will it work at full speed, or should I just go for the 800mhz version?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nenjiavero*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Can I run 2x2gb 1066MHz Kingston HyperX on my m2n32-sli deluxe wifi edition?
> Will it work at full speed, or should I just go for the 800mhz version?


Yes you can.

I run it on mine,but have a hard time getting it to run at 1066,so i set it at 800 and oc it with ref clock.
I have 4x2gb 1066 set at 800 and oc'd to just shy of 1000.

Gyro


----------



## nenjiavero

Thanks Gyro, you're the best!


----------



## Agent_kenshin

If you're just using 2 sticks, you should be able to set it to 1066 in the bios right off the bat. I run 8gb of Gskill 1066 using 4 banks which have to be set to 800 then is clicked up via the ref clock. I am able to get mine over 1100 but I run them at 1096 for stability reasons.


----------



## nenjiavero

Great!









I'm using two 1GB OCZ Reapers and two Samsung 667MHz modules right now. I gave the samsung modues to my sister, so I'm buying 2x2GB and the 1066MHz speed caught my attention.


----------



## nenjiavero

Okay, so now I have this situation with the memory:

*2 x 1GB OCZ Reaper ~800MHz*
and
*2 x 2GB Kingston HyperX ~1066MHz*



My question is, would it be okay to try and overclock all modules to more than 800MHz?
How much of an performance boost would I get?

I have to mention I never OC'd any memory and I'm scared of doing so.


----------



## ozlay

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nenjiavero*
> 
> Okay, so now I have this situation with the memory:
> 
> *2 x 1GB OCZ Reaper ~800MHz*
> and
> *2 x 2GB Kingston HyperX ~1066MHz*
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, would it be okay to try and overclock all modules to more than 800MHz?
> How much of an performance boost would I get?
> 
> I have to mention I never OC'd any memory and I'm scared of doing so.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nenjiavero*
> 
> Okay, so now I have this situation with the memory:
> 
> *2 x 1GB OCZ Reaper ~800MHz*
> and
> *2 x 2GB Kingston HyperX ~1066MHz*
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, would it be okay to try and overclock all modules to more than 800MHz?
> How much of an performance boost would I get?
> 
> I have to mention I never OC'd any memory and I'm scared of doing so.





if the kingstons are 1066 cas 5 and the ocz is 800 cas 4 just set your ram to run cas4 800 it should be faster at cas 4 800 then cas 5 1066 anyways and you can still try for 900 to 1000 still if you wanted to i would do cas 4 first then try for higher clocks because the cas 4 should make a bigger difference


----------



## egnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *egnix*
> 
> What about the Athlon II X3 455?
> 
> 
> 
> Works out of the box.(with bios 5001 update)
> Unless using ATI gfx card,then bios 1804 may be needed.(fixes slow boot with ATI gfx cards)
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro
Click to expand...

Do the AM3 chips work with any revision M2N-SLI Deluxe board? I remember reading something about needing a green board. Mine is more brown, Rev 1.02G. Is that fine?

Thanks again!


----------



## egnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egnix*
> 
> Do the AM3 chips work with any revision M2N-SLI Deluxe board? I remember reading something about needing a green board. Mine is more brown, Rev 1.02G. Is that fine?


Ha. I just noticed the box says "M2N SLI-Deluxe GREEN". So, perhaps I'm good after all.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egnix*
> 
> Ha. I just noticed the box says "M2N SLI-Deluxe GREEN". So, perhaps I'm good after all.


I think whoever mentioned something about a "green" board had no idea of what they where talking about. I have owned a total of four such boards, all where brown and the AM3 CPUs worked just fine.


----------



## ozlay

the box is green


----------



## nenjiavero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> if the kingstons are 1066 cas 5 and the ocz is 800 cas 4 just set your ram to run cas4 800 it should be faster at cas 4 800 then cas 5 1066 anyways and you can still try for 900 to 1000 still if you wanted to i would do cas 4 first then try for higher clocks because the cas 4 should make a bigger difference


Sorry but, how do I set the CAS latency to 4?

This is the current status (CAS5)


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nenjiavero*
> 
> Sorry but, how do I set the CAS latency to 4?
> 
> This is the current status (CAS5)


oh your using software to overclock so you cant set the cas to 4 but you can still set tRAS to 12 tRCD to 4 and tRP 4 that should make your timing 5-4-4-12 make sure not to profile it until you know it is stable


----------



## nenjiavero

Thanks Ozlay

I'll overclock through BIOS, but I couldn't take a screenshot, and had to post the current status.


----------



## strmckr

several years after posting way back in the 700's my green beast still lives








designated as my back up programing rig but still kicking


----------



## M2NSLI

Are M2N SLI's worth much anymore got one not in use anymore?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strmckr*
> 
> several years after posting way back in the 700's my green beast still lives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> designated as my back up programing rig but still kicking












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2NSLI*
> 
> Are M2N SLI's worth much anymore got one not in use anymore?


Not much, $20 maybe.
I seen your other post, put a hdd in it and give it to charity or some kid you know who's got a crappy Dell or no PC at all.

Gyro


----------



## nenjiavero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> oh your using software to overclock so you cant set the cas to 4 but you can still set tRAS to 12 tRCD to 4 and tRP 4 that should make your timing 5-4-4-12 make sure not to profile it until you know it is stable


Hi again,

I set the timings as you said, but it still says CAS 5
I did the same in BIOS, and no change.


----------



## Zool

Another join request









Thank's for the help running this system a'couple months ago!



Happy new year to u guys!


----------



## jon123

Hey guys, I've been reading a bunch and want to make sure I'm understanding correctly. I don't plan to oc at all. Right now this machine is basically just a file server with a few other utilities running. After I upgrade I'd like to have it do a bit more (run a Plex Media Server which will involve transcoding video files).

Current Setup:
M2N32-SLI Premium *Vista Edition*
Athlon 64 X2 5000 2.6GHz.
8GB RAM (4x 2GB), DDR 800 AFAIK
Running Open Solaris (snv111 if you're interested)

Ok, now my questions: According to ASUS this mobo only supports the AM2/AM2+ sockets. But if I understand correctly it should also be able to handle (some) AM3 processors? I'm considering the Phenom II 965, which I saw aclymer had said he had got running using BIOS 5002 from the deluxe mobo.

Other than updating the BIOS and swapping out the CPU, is there anything else I will have to be careful of?
I assume I'll have to get a XP install working to get things set up?

What would be the recommend cooling for this CPU running stock?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon123*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been reading a bunch and want to make sure I'm understanding correctly. I don't plan to oc at all. Right now this machine is basically just a file server with a few other utilities running. After I upgrade I'd like to have it do a bit more (run a Plex Media Server which will involve transcoding video files).
> 
> Current Setup:
> M2N32-SLI Premium *Vista Edition*
> Athlon 64 X2 5000 2.6GHz.
> 8GB RAM (4x 2GB), DDR 800 AFAIK
> Running Open Solaris (snv111 if you're interested)
> 
> Ok, now my questions: According to ASUS this mobo only supports the AM2/AM2+ sockets. But if I understand correctly it should also be able to handle (some) AM3 processors? I'm considering the Phenom II 965, which I saw aclymer had said he had got running using BIOS 5002 from the deluxe mobo.
> 
> Other than updating the BIOS and swapping out the CPU, is there anything else I will have to be careful of?
> I assume I'll have to get a XP install working to get things set up?
> 
> What would be the recommend cooling for this CPU running stock?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


The 965 will work with the latest BIOSes for the premium or deluxe boards.
You have to use software to get the CPU working at the proper speed. There is software for Linux available.


----------



## jon123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> The 965 will work with the latest BIOSes for the premium or deluxe boards.
> You have to use software to get the CPU working at the proper speed. There is software for Linux available.


Thanks for the quick reply. Does the software have to stay running or is it just for settings things up? Any idea what it's called or where to find it.

Also, does the same hold for the 980?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon123*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. Does the software have to stay running or is it just for settings things up? Any idea what it's called or where to find it.
> 
> Also, does the same hold for the 980?


K10Ctl: the original page for this tool appears to be gone, here is the freecode page, you have to look for the source code + binary yourself.
http://freecode.com/projects/k10ctl
TurionPowerControl:
http://amdath800.dyndns.org/amd/

I have not actually used these myself yet, but what they do is to change special registers inside the processor that control clockpeed etc. Once the changes are made, you can close the tool.

The 980 is simply a "better" binned 965.
Personally I would look for a 965 with as late production date as possible, as AMD continually made improvements.


----------



## mitza123

Hey all. Awesome thread, but really long...
I need a lil help, if you'd be so kind.
I wanna upgrade to a phenom 965, not sure my setup will handle it.


I have 4gb DDR2, is that ok? Bios is 1804.
As far as i've seen and been able to read, the m2n-sli deluxe handles 965 with 5001 bios, right?
Just wanna double check, where i live 955s and 965s are really rare and i might be able to find one, being the only upgrade i can afford now.

Thanks for the info!

EDIT: i could've sworn i had the normal version, not the deluxe...it seems it's deluxe allright.


----------



## Gyro

Glad you found us.

4gb ram is fine.
5001 and 1804 are the same(except 1804 has a fix for slow boot with ATI gfx card)
You will need to use Phenommsrtweaker(PMT) to get full speed from x4 955 and up.
D/L here http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10680_20#post_18213730
Follow instructions here http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10980_20#post_19071878

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## mitza123

So...are you giving me the very much awesome news that i can put an Phenom 965 on M2n-sli deluxe? :-o
I am excited!!!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitza123*
> 
> So...are you giving me the very much awesome news that i can put an Phenom 965 on M2n-sli deluxe? :-o
> I am excited!!!


Yes I am
















Gyro


----------



## mitza123

You are an awesome person and made my day better!
So...should i just use the tweak with 1804 or is it better to go for 5001?


----------



## Gyro

Which gfx card do you use ATI or Nvidia?
If ATI,use 1804,if Nvidia use either.

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Also,any Athlon ll cpu or any Phenom ll up to x4 945 will work out of the box.(no workaround needed)
It is just the x4 955-980 that need the workaround.

Gyro


----------



## mitza123

I use an msi radeon r7770, ati chipset, so...no bios update needed. Just plug in procesor, the use the tweak to tune it?


----------



## Gyro

Reset bios to defaults(F5 in bios),replace cpu,reset CMOS(pull battery & move jumper to 2-3 for 30 seconds,replace jumper to 1-2, then battery),boot to bios,reset to defaults,save and exit,boot to windows.
You'll be running at 800mhz till you setup PMT.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## jon123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Once the changes are made, you can close the tool.


I may have misunderstood what you said here. Is there any way to make the CPU run at the proper speed without having to run some kind of software each time the system boots. I'm not running Windows or Linux, so getting a CPU tool working could be quite problematic. I was hoping this was something I could run once and not have to run again?


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon123*
> 
> I may have misunderstood what you said here. Is there any way to make the CPU run at the proper speed without having to run some kind of software each time the system boots. I'm not running Windows or Linux, so getting a CPU tool working could be quite problematic. I was hoping this was something I could run once and not have to run again?


it has to be ran every time you boot too set the proper setting for your cpu


----------



## M2NSLI

If anyone's interested I'm selling my M2N-SLI http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271370863993?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mitza123

So, i finally got my Phenom II X4 965 BE, installed it on my m2n-sli deluxe, used pmt after modifing bios settings, but i can't seem to get it to run at 3416mh...only 3.2. Also, at specifications i get "AMD Processor model unknown"
Did i do something wrong?
Also, major problem...everytime i boot i have to first go in safe mode, then reset in normal mode, otherwise i get BSOD.
Would it help if i flashed to 5001?

Untitled.png 174k .png file


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitza123*
> 
> So, i finally got my Phenom II X4 965 BE, installed it on my m2n-sli deluxe, used pmt after modifing bios settings, but i can't seem to get it to run at 3416mh...only 3.2. Also, at specifications i get "AMD Processor model unknown"
> Did i do something wrong?
> Also, major problem...everytime i boot i have to first go in safe mode, then reset in normal mode, otherwise i get BSOD.
> Would it help if i flashed to 5001?
> 
> Untitled.png 174k .png file


Cpu-z is showing some funky numbers for sure.
Did you see/follow my post above?(cpu install)
PMT looks ok.

Gyro


----------



## mitza123

Yep, i did, but got blue screens.
I reseted bios with f5 with old proc, closed pc, removed old proc, installed 965, removed cmos battery and moved pin to 2-3, inserted battery after 30 seconds, booted in bios and reseted with f5, then got bsod...safe mode, reset, then got to windows, where i used pmt.


----------



## Diablo2424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2NSLI*
> 
> If anyone's interested I'm selling my M2N-SLI http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271370863993?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Any chance you'll ship this to NJ, USA? Or only staying within the UK?


----------



## M2NSLI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablo2424*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M2NSLI*
> 
> If anyone's interested I'm selling my M2N-SLI http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271370863993?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you'll ship this to NJ, USA? Or only staying within the UK?
Click to expand...

No, sorry

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitza123*
> 
> Yep, i did, but got blue screens.
> I reseted bios with f5 with old proc, closed pc, removed old proc, installed 965, removed cmos battery and moved pin to 2-3, inserted battery after 30 seconds, booted in bios and reseted with f5, then got bsod...safe mode, reset, then got to windows, where i used pmt.


The cpu-z numbers are not right,so it may be the 1804 bios.
Put your 6000 back in before you flash to 5001,just to be on the safe side.

Gyro


----------



## mitza123

Ok, i'll do that tomorrow, gotta go buy more thermal paste. The numbers looked weird to me too, different from what i've seen from other users. Still, the difference from my old proc is evident even so. Do i have to reset cmos everytime i change proc?

EDIT: it's funny to watch cpu-z...multiplier is not constant, though most of the time is 4....it changes to 17x189mhz, 5x636, 8x400, but the total is a constant 3.2 ghz


----------



## Gyro

Do i have to reset cmos everytime i change proc?

Yes.

Gyro


----------



## mitza123

So...i have to confess, due to lack of time, i flashed directly today, with 965 proc installed...running 5001 bios now. It sees the proc correctly now, but still weird values in cpu-z.
If i reset cmos, will the tweaks done with PMT disappear?


----------



## Gyro

I notice you updated the cpu-z version.
Try going back to the version you used here http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/11740_20#post_21539385
and also post a shot of everest for comparison.just like the above linked post.

Gyro


----------



## mitza123

Here it is


----------



## Gyro

Everything in Everest looks good,cpu-z is the problem I think.
While in the computer tab/overclock of Everest, open PMT and switch between balanced and high performence see if it gives the proper specs.

Gyro


----------



## mitza123

on high performance PMT stays on P3, not P0, dunno why...the little star is there. on balanced it looks kinnda right , but it's not constant. sometimes i get 5x multi and 1005 clock



when i boot. boot screen says ungaged memory, so i set PMT on ungaged in service tab for balanced...noticed high performance was gagged, set it to ungagged and got this (see picture). but if i start cpu-z, it changes (hope the picture is better at explaining then i am):


----------



## Gyro

Post a shot of the service tab of PMT,please.
The second shot on balanced is how P0 should look.
Set PMT back to ganged,it is not for memory like bios.
On balanced it should bounce around (cpu working)just like cool & quiet.Is C&Q disabled in bios?

Gyro


----------



## mitza123

c&q is disabled in bios, set back to ganged


----------



## Gyro

AH-HA.

Set p-state bounds in high performance to 0-0.That forces it to use P0.

Gyro


----------



## mitza123

Set and applied....everest shows proper settings, cpu-z not exactly


also gotta take care of bsod, i read that it's a problem caused by catalyst drivers...


----------



## Gyro

Glad we got that fixed.

Any codes with bsod?
Does it happen during post or at or during windows startup?
I'm not much help with ATI drivers.








Is it possible to install gfx drivers without catalyst?

Gyro


----------



## mitza123

Something about page fault in non paged area. Read in this thread that another user had similar problems. It boots till the windows logo and the loading bar, then BSOD. He said uninstalling catalyst drivers, then installing just the video drivers from device manager would help. Also. i remembered i have dual-core optimizer installed (my bad for forgetting about it), removing that also...
To get to windows now i have to f8 to safe mode, then restart...
PS: aida also shows 3.4ghz with x17 201mhz multi, but system info shows 3.2ghz with x17 189mhz.
PPS: bios also sees 3.2 ghz, slowly working towards removing bsod, think i got it...also, Gyro, there is not enough rep to give, you have been an awesome help, thank you very much!

Last edit: bsod still continues...cannot get into normal windows without going safe mode then restart....i give up for now


----------



## Gyro

page fault in non paged area is usually a memory problem.

Try dropping the ram frequency back to 667 from 800,see if that boots normally.

Gyro


----------



## mitza123

Will try that tomorrow (from bios, right?), along with a memtest86 and possibly changing slots from yellow to black.


----------



## Gyro

Yes from the bios.
Try one at a time in the order you listed.So we know which if any fix it.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## mitza123

Ati drivers removed, no change.
Ram set to 667, no change.
Running memtest now...
Bios and memtest see cpu at 3.2 ghz. Will let it run for a few passes, see what happens. :-<
EDIT: memtest86 ran for 8 hours, 0 errors....seeing how pc works without bsod after safe mode, i might think it's windows/drivers related, so i'm gonna format hard drive and reinstall. Any other suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Gyro

Any word Mitza123 ?

Gyro


----------



## mitza123

Hey mate...sorry, none yet, could get the pc appart because my sister really needed it for an interview. Right now things are not bright with the bsods. I will post once i get to formating and all, haven't forgotten


----------



## LuckySe7ens

I've had some trouble with some of my ram lately and was unable to figure it out.

Any suggestions?



Otherwise I guess im Looking to pick up some cheap ram to keep my old m2n's around longer.

Im running stock basically auto everything, since the most action this computer sees is as a plex server.









Mixed ram... I think these may be the problem sticks so I pulled them.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148212

Already tried running @ 667 with 2.1v even.

These get fairly hot to the touch too, maybe I need to get some direct cooling on them?


----------



## ozlay

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> I've had some trouble with some of my ram lately and was unable to figure it out.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise I guess im Looking to pick up some cheap ram to keep my old m2n's around longer.
> 
> Im running stock basically auto everything, since the most action this computer sees is as a plex server.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed ram... I think these may be the problem sticks so I pulled them.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148212
> 
> Already tried running @ 667 with 2.1v even.
> 
> These get fairly hot to the touch too, maybe I need to get some direct cooling on them?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon123*
> 
> I may have misunderstood what you said here. Is there any way to make the CPU run at the proper speed without having to run some kind of software each time the system boots. I'm not running Windows or Linux, so getting a CPU tool working could be quite problematic. I was hoping this was something I could run once and not have to run again?






try running them at 5-5-5-15 timings?


----------



## LuckySe7ens

I tried 555-15 2t 667

I'm doing all of this in bios BTW. PMt is not necessary for my chip. In case that question comes up.

I had run this system for some time stable or so I thought.... Maybe "nb" volts need to be increased?


----------



## Gyro

1A is a memory management error. http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff557391%28v=vs.85%29.aspx
parameter 1 = 0x41790- a page table page has been corrupted.Googling this says could be ram/video ram or HDD.
Test all three.

Also try posting here for more help, http://www.overclock.net/f/17986/crash-analysis-and-debugging

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## ozlay

I just got my hands on a CROSSHAIR motherboard and iits interesting how asus made beta bios for the m2n series but never made a beta bios for one of there ROG boards i guess ill just have to make my own bios this time


----------



## mitza123

Update on my situation. I had a similar error, seemed like it was an memory problem, but it turns out it simply was a faulty windows. Long story short, after the upgrade, my last resort seemed to work: full reinstall of windows. No more bsods, after using the tweaker, phenom 965 worked nicely on my M2N-SLI Deluxe with 4gb DDR2.
But...it was short lived. My gf got me a present in the form of a new mobo and 8 gb ddr3. So, right now my very awesome previous rig is being used by a center for foster kids, thought it would be nice to donate it to them.

Thank you so very much to everyone who helped, this thread was amazing!!!


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitza123*
> 
> Update on my situation. I had a similar error, seemed like it was an memory problem, but it turns out it simply was a faulty windows. Long story short, after the upgrade, my last resort seemed to work: full reinstall of windows. No more bsods, after using the tweaker, phenom 965 worked nicely on my M2N-SLI Deluxe with 4gb DDR2.
> But...it was short lived. My gf got me a present in the form of a new mobo and 8 gb ddr3. So, right now my very awesome previous rig is being used by a center for foster kids, thought it would be nice to donate it to them.
> 
> Thank you so very much to everyone who helped, this thread was amazing!!!


Good stuff.
what is the new MB.

Gyro


----------



## mitza123

Asus SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0


----------



## Gyro

nice.
there is a club thread for that Mb here also.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Jahanara

would I need a bios update to use the am3 chips?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jahanara*
> 
> would I need a bios update to use the am3 chips?


Yes.
Which MB do you have?
Which cpu do you plan on using?

Gyro


----------



## Jahanara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Yes.
> Which MB do you have?
> Which cpu do you plan on using?
> 
> Gyro


Thanks for the quick reply, I guess it cant be used for me then.

Well I have around 2x M2N-SLI and like 3 m2n32-sli deluxe ( took the wifi card out of one) and they are just laying their doing nothing for years but recently got a spare 955 BE and thought I can pop it in one. The last time I used one was a dual core 5000 playing WoW lol

P.S one of the best motherboard I EVER used!


----------



## Gyro

I would put that in one of the M2N32's.Bios 5002.Will work in the M2N-sli(bios 5001) but the 32 is a much better board.
I have 3 M2N32's all running AM3 cpu's.(260,720,955)
For the 955 you will need to use the PMT workaround.Only the 955-980 need the workaround,Athlonll cpu's and Phll up to 945 work out of the box.(with bios 5002)

Gyro


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitza123*
> 
> Update on my situation. I had a similar error, seemed like it was an memory problem, but it turns out it simply was a faulty windows. Long story short, after the upgrade, my last resort seemed to work: full reinstall of windows. No more bsods, after using the tweaker, phenom 965 worked nicely on my M2N-SLI Deluxe with 4gb DDR2.
> But...it was short lived. My gf got me a present in the form of a new mobo and 8 gb ddr3. So, right now my very awesome previous rig is being used by a center for foster kids, thought it would be nice to donate it to them.
> 
> Thank you so very much to everyone who helped, this thread was amazing!!!


Thanks for the insight.

May try another windows install and check my SSD (Vertex 4)

Though I have not noticed a BSOD since removing the sticks that I suspected to be the issue.


----------



## mitza123

Well, in my case it seemed to be something unrelated. I started the pc in safe mode and everything went smooth...the restarted for normal windows. But if i tried to boot directly into normal windows it would BSOD me.Tested rams for about 24 hours, seemed fine. When i mounted them on the setup i gave away (thus on a new hard drive), everything went smooth.


----------



## chupalo

Hello all,

I have an M2N32-SLI that I put in my first build in 2007. I have decided this week to upgrade and have a new mobo/cpu/ram combo ready to be installed this weekend. I was wondering if the M2N32-SLI is worth anything to anybody, parts, etc. I have no use for it and would rather that it does not sit in a landfill somewhere. Anybody have any thoughts? All works perfectly and have never had problems with it. Including CPU and RAM....

Send me a private message if interested.

ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5400+ Windsor 2.8GHz
4GB (4 x 1GB) CORSAIR XMS2 DOMINATOR 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800

Thanks

-CL


----------



## mitza123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chupalo*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I have an M2N32-SLI that I put in my first build in 2007. I have decided this week to upgrade and have a new mobo/cpu/ram combo ready to be installed this weekend. I was wondering if the M2N32-SLI is worth anything to anybody, parts, etc. I have no use for it and would rather that it does not sit in a landfill somewhere. Anybody have any thoughts? All works perfectly and have never had problems with it. Including CPU and RAM....
> 
> Send me a private message if interested.
> 
> ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 5400+ Windsor 2.8GHz
> 4GB (4 x 1GB) CORSAIR XMS2 DOMINATOR 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -CL


I think your best chance is on ebay, depending on your location. Good luck!


----------



## ozlay

no club for crosshair owners so i decided i would post here just for reference its performance is comparable to the m2n32 its a pretty stable board got 312 fsb after playing with it for a few minutes i have to tweak it a little farther but so far it has turned out to be an ok board









http://valid.canardpc.com/j74mtq


----------



## Gyro

Your Crosshair is always welcome here







312=









The guy's over at bios mods.com did some work on a bios,but I don't think they where able to get AM3 support working.(I could be wrong)

Gyro


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Your Crosshair is always welcome here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 312=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy's over at bios mods.com did some work on a bios,but I don't think they where able to get AM3 support working.(I could be wrong)
> 
> Gyro


yeah they work with the latest bio they just show up as unknown cpu type but i found a bios from biosmods and have it flashed now but plan to just use this board for older cpus i have laying around because the board is slightly damaged and I wouldn't want to use it for everyday use so it makes a good bench system









hit a wall on the 5050e was a good run but ended up with a 326 fsb maybe ill do a little more tweaking later but i think i need a better psu to pull off anything higher http://valid.canardpc.com/ry9rjs


----------



## Akene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jahanara*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply, I guess it cant be used for me then.
> 
> Well I have around 2x M2N-SLI and like 3 m2n32-sli deluxe ( took the wifi card out of one) and they are just laying their doing nothing for years but recently got a spare 955 BE and thought I can pop it in one. The last time I used one was a dual core 5000 playing WoW lol
> 
> P.S one of the best motherboard I EVER used!


Hi,

I'm looking for a used m2n32-sli motherboard.

Would you sell one of yours to me ?

I live in Canada and I'm willing to pay for the shipping cost also of course.

I could transfer the money to you via PayPal.

Thank you.

Luc.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Has anyone figured out how to get past the ahci sata ii bug for the nvidia chipset yet? I'm tired of being stuck with IDE speeds on my board...


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Has anyone figured out how to get past the ahci sata ii bug for the nvidia chipset yet? I'm tired of being stuck with IDE speeds on my board...


This may help, http://www.win-raid.com/t15f37-NVIDIA-Optimized-nForce-Driverpacks-for-Vista-Win.html

Gyro


----------



## Akene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> This may help, http://www.win-raid.com/t15f37-NVIDIA-Optimized-nForce-Driverpacks-for-Vista-Win.html
> 
> Gyro


Hi Gyro,

Thanks for the link.

I have an Asus M2N-E board. I want to add a SSD in AHCI mode. Can you tell me which of these drivers to use please ?

Thank you.

Luc.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akene*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> This may help, http://www.win-raid.com/t15f37-NVIDIA-Optimized-nForce-Driverpacks-for-Vista-Win.html
> 
> Gyro
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gyro,
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> I have an Asus M2N-E board. I want to add a SSD in AHCI mode. Can you tell me which of these drivers to use please ?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Luc.
Click to expand...

The M2n-e does not support AHCI.
But if you want to use the modded drivers for ide, use the one for your OS , 1. "Non-AHCI nForce Performance Packs for Vista/Win7"

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Akene

Thank you Gyro.

Luc.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> This may help, http://www.win-raid.com/t15f37-NVIDIA-Optimized-nForce-Driverpacks-for-Vista-Win.html
> 
> Gyro


Thanks, Testing those out.









My vertex 4 still doesnt show up in OCZ Toolbox as a 'supported drive,' and I'm starting to think that it is the root of all my weird problems...


----------



## ChiTownSounds

DAMN! I can't seem to find it again! I thought I saw a STEP-BY-STEP tutorial on what is needed to put a Phenom II x4 955 BE in my M2N-SLI DELUXE in the replies of this thread! I know I need to update to BIOS 5001 but don't know if there were other steps besides just updating the BIOS. I recently came up on a tiny bit of money... I wanted to build a new PC but I needed to handle some personal biz and didn't have enough money left to build what I WANTED! So I decided to max this MoBo to just about it's MAX POTENTIAL and build anew in the near future! So I started with a GTX770! I can carry that over to the new machine... But I have 4gb or ram and a AMD dual core processor! I thought I read in here SOMEWHERE about putting the Phenom II 955 in this Asus m2n-Sli Deluxe! Now that I got the Processor, I cant find the instructions! (My fault for making a purchasing decision based on it but not BOOKMARKING IT) I know it was almost as simple as just updating to the 5001 bios, but I just wanted to make sure I didnt have to set any voltages n things like that too! Anyone with experience or knowledge of doing this have 2cents to offer?

THANKS GUYS!!!


----------



## Gyro

D/L M2NTweaker here http://www.overclock.net/attachments/7205
Instructions here http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10980_20#post_19071878

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## ChiTownSounds

THANK YOU!!! You are a the MAN! LOL... and I hope "Luck" isn't something I need!


----------



## ChiTownSounds

Hey Gyro, Really quick... I ran M2ntweaker just to get an idea what it looks like and it said it doesn't work with this processor... it will work once I put the new one in correct? Also, is a fresh OS install required or can I just pop it in? and with that said... is my x64 Vista Ult. gonna be a problem? (It has been for other things).


----------



## Gyro

Ya it's for Phenom cpu,s.
It will work once you install new cpu.
Flash your bios to 5001 with the old cpu,before installing new cpu,and clear cmos after install.
No need for OS reinstall.
Should work for Vista,it works for XP and 7.

Gyro


----------



## ChiTownSounds

Shweet... you just settled an arguement my know-it-all buddy was trying to tell me! I knew I read that somewhere! He also tried to convince me that windows was tied to the CPU and it would make it invalid! Glad I got guys like you to pick your brains!

I want to update my OS anyway, Nvidia stopped supporting the Stereoscopic 3D in Vista









ONE LAST QUESTION THO! LOL.. I know.. I keep thinking of them... I am expecting 8gb (4x2gb) of ddr2 800mhz in the mail... (kinda disappointed when I realized I could do 1066 in there with the Phenom) I was gonna wait on them before I did the processor swap so they can be in BEFORE I swap. Is there any reason I should wait? Or will I have to adjust something AGAIN once they come if I DO go ahead and swap tomorrow? Or am I just being paranoid? LOL

Thanks again!


----------



## Gyro

Does not matter,before or after,just reset cmos before booting with the new ram.
If you want to run [email protected] you can only use 2 dimms(1 per channel),but you can run [email protected] with 4 dimms and overclock it to 1066.








That's how I am running my 1066 x4 dimms.

It all may seem daunting,but once you do it, it will seem simple.(which it is,really)

Gyro


----------



## ChiTownSounds

Yeah, I only fear it cause of it's "brickability potential" LOL... But I already have 4x 2gb 800mhz on the way... not gonna worry about 1066 now! Don't really plan on overclocking TOO much... I'd just like to "Just-Enough-or-a-smidge-moreClock" it LOL... But I guess I'll go ahead and put the CPU in now so I can work out any kinks NOW befoe the dimms get here.

Again, thanks a million... If I think of anything else I'll check in... if not, I'll def check in after everything IN!


----------



## Gyro

We'll leave the light on for ya









Gyro


----------



## Akene

Hi ChiTownSounds,

I have posted a resume of the steps I used on an upgrade for the M2N-E. They are similar to the ones required for your mobo. it's post 11137. Hope this help.

Luc.


----------



## ChiTownSounds

Ok... So i flashed bios no prob... Installed memory at same time... They came today... Reset the cmos.... Booted to windows no problem. Felt good about it so I turned it off, installed cpu, reset cmos again. Powered on, delete won't work... I reset it.. Delete works but utility freezes then says "press a key to continue"... Reset again.... Press delete... Utility works briefly but arrow keys won't work.. Just tab... Then it freezes... Reset one more time... Press delete... Utility works but does a weird graphical error and auto resets..... And that's where I'm stuck. :/ Help! Lol.

Things that you might ask.
Keyboard is ps2.
Yes, I've tried resetting cmos again but it just started me on same loop of problems again.

I am on my phone refreshing every 2 mins... Hope gyro or somebody with an idea what to do answers soon!


----------



## ChiTownSounds

WOW! Ok... figured it out... called a buddy... He suggested going thru the new Dimm's I got... sure enough... ONE of the dimms was just giving me ****... must be BAD... so I was able to get it up and running... but I did all the bios edits (changing to x15 n stuff) but now that I'm in windows... I ran ran CPU-z... but I'm not seeing the stuff I need to change now that i'm in windows... I opened the m2n tweaker but I just don't see the settings i'm supposed to change. Just the multiplier and voltages. Am I using the wrong program??? I am going back and reading other posts that have been linked butI havent found a similar proble yet (if it's even up there)

EDIT:
Ok... I realized on only put in M2n Tweaker and not PMT... so I went and got that and changed all the things nessi... but when I change from Balanced to High Performance I see no change! Also, you said to change p2 nb & volt... but on 1 and 0 you just said "volts" was it nb & volts on all 3 cause I assumed that! And what about p3 and 4? No changes? Hope you see this soon!

Also, I'm noticing my core voltage, core speed and bus are all OVER the place.. (core v will go from .96v to 1.1ov and back and even PEAK at 2.0v) shouldn't it be steady?


----------



## Gyro

M2Ntweaker or PMT will work.
Are you making changes in the service tab?
In the service tab there is balanced and high performance tabs,set balanced p-state bounds to 0-2,in HP set 0-0.
P3 & P4 can be set also,but 0-1-2 (three states total should be enough,low, med, high)
in each p-state set cpu &nb the same.

sorry for the delay,I've been fighting a migrane all day.

Gyro


----------



## ChiTownSounds

No worries... sorry to hear... thanks for the reply... I am up and running... minecraft works awesome but been afraid to run anything HIGHER! lol.. I will go play with those settings tho... I'm averaging 3.2.. and whileI'm happy with that... if I can do 3.4 and not break anything that would be awesome too... I've never played with overclocking or anything tho... to scared to break something...

Tanks again.. and feel better soon!

EDIT:
Just checked... P0 P1 and P2 are all set correctly... In service I went to HP and changed it to 0-0... not sure what to do to see it change to 3.4 mhz tho.... when I change the pull down in PMT to HP nothing changes.. even after I hit apply...


----------



## Gyro

For 3.4, in PMT set P0 multi to x17 on all cores.Don't forget to apply settings in service tab also.
What does cpu-z read for cpu volts in high performance?

Here is a great guide for ocing our MB's.http://www.overclock.net/t/307316/offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2/0_20

It's not going to blow up,enjoy your new found power









Gyro


----------



## Gyro

have cpu-z open and watch the voltage and core speed.

Gyro


----------



## ChiTownSounds

GYRO!

I never figured out how to get to go to 3.4 but it's no big deal for ME. I'll save that for another time or when i feel like maybe this machine feels SLOW! LOL... I'm just happy to be at 4 cores! or WAS... :/ ....LOL.. I had it up and running like a CHAMP! I logged into Minecraft briefly (it's FUN, don't judge) and other games like DayZ and APB and noticed I was getting some AMAZING FPS! Almost REAL IMAGES! So sweet! But..... Now I have a NEW problem! Noticing that my Nividia 3D settings were now GONE with my GTX770 card, I read I had to upgrade my OS to get that option back. So, I came up on a windows 8 Pro x64 for $40! So I BIT... HARD! I installed got it updated and then immediately updated to the free 8.1 update. Now once I got that all updated, I ran APB figuring I had nothing to set and noticed bad fps in initial load. I said to mayself.. DUH., I didint do anything to the machine yet. So I put in CpuZ & PMT and checked to see if settings had changed. (Hate to say, but I dont remember if it was STILL set the way I was told, I don't think it did, but it is NOW). I also Installed Afterburner and their benchmarking software. But after doing all that, i'm still not getting very good FPS in ANY game like I had before I updated my OS. I either forgot something or this OS wasn't ready for me! LOL. I took a SS of my settings for my CPU so you can look at them. Maybe you'll see something I keep overlooking or that I forgot! Honestly... I was up for 3 days straight... last night was the 1st time I've slept since I started this cause of all the reinstalling for games n stuff, part of why I ca't remember if those settings carried over from Vista to 8. I don't THINK it did tho.



I'm rested and thinking clearly now but cannot figure out what happened to make me lose performance. All drivers are up to date...I don't get it. Anything?

PS. When I change from BAL to HP the MHZ and BUS speeds do a weird JUMP but it goes back to 3.2

OK... DUH... I feel so silly! I forgot to update my Java to 64.. so disregard all my PERFORMANCE crying with MINEcraft.. LOL.. Now to test OTHER games... I'd still like you to look at my Specs for my CPU and see if you see anything tho!


----------



## Gyro

PMT settings look ok.
Some others have had funky readings from newer versions of cpu-z also.
See this post http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10980_20#post_19081966 d/l the program linked and post a screen shot with pmt set to balanced and hp.

Gyro


----------



## ChiTownSounds

You know, I had gone back and read that post and almost did it on my own accord! LOL... It said 3.4 INSTANTLY when I switched... But look at BALANCED! It says 1.0! I THOUGHT It said 3.2 when I turned it on initially, but after I took the SS and went BACK to BAL. it said 1.0 and stayed there with a LITTLE fluctuation here and there!

BALANCED


HIGH PERFORMANCE


smh... I feel silly.. but I'll blame it on my lack of sleep!







Potentially DUMB question but, I have to change that pull down everytime I want to put it in 3.4 correct, it doesnt just do it on it's own when I turn on a game?


----------



## Gyro

You are good to go.
Cpu-z is fubared.

PMT works the same as cool&quiet,so balanced is low power P2 5x200=1000,med P1 8x200=1600,P0 hp 17x200=3400.
Leave it on balanced and the power will be there when you need it automatically.

Gyro


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownSounds*
> 
> DAMN! I can't seem to find it again! I thought I saw a STEP-BY-STEP tutorial on what is needed to put a Phenom II x4 955 BE in my M2N-SLI DELUXE in the replies of this thread! I know I need to update to BIOS 5001 but don't know if there were other steps besides just updating the BIOS. I recently came up on a tiny bit of money... I wanted to build a new PC but I needed to handle some personal biz and didn't have enough money left to build what I WANTED! So I decided to max this MoBo to just about it's MAX POTENTIAL and build anew in the near future! So I started with a GTX770! I can carry that over to the new machine... But I have 4gb or ram and a AMD dual core processor! I thought I read in here SOMEWHERE about putting the Phenom II 955 in this Asus m2n-Sli Deluxe! Now that I got the Processor, I cant find the instructions! (My fault for making a purchasing decision based on it but not BOOKMARKING IT) I know it was almost as simple as just updating to the 5001 bios, but I just wanted to make sure I didnt have to set any voltages n things like that too! Anyone with experience or knowledge of doing this have 2cents to offer?
> 
> THANKS GUYS!!!


Edit: Im way late to the party whoops!

Glad you have the old girl up and running chitownsounds









Keep in mind that with that board overclocking will be limited. (VRMs)

Update to 5001 insert chip and you can boot to windows, youll just be stuck in a low power state without m2n tweaker or nTune.

My experience is with multi unlocked business class chip and I'm stuck @ a max of 3.6ghz for stability. Which is fine, since i don't game anymore.


----------



## ChiTownSounds

Bro! You are the man... again! Your guidance/knowledge gave me the confidence I needed to pull this off! You deserve and award bro! LOL... Thanks so much!


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownSounds*
> 
> Bro! You are the man... again! Your guidance/knowledge gave me the confidence I needed to pull this off! You deserve and award bro! LOL... Thanks so much!


Gyro is my hero


----------



## ChiTownSounds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Edit: Im way late to the party whoops!
> 
> Glad you have the old girl up and running chitownsounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that with that board overclocking will be limited. (VRMs)
> 
> Update to 5001 insert chip and you can boot to windows, youll just be stuck in a low power state without m2n tweaker or nTune.
> 
> My experience is with multi unlocked business class chip and I'm stuck @ a max of 3.6ghz for stability. Which is fine, since i don't game anymore.


I appreciate you checkin on me tho Lucky! Gyro is the man.. he handled it.. even thru a MIGRAINE!


----------



## Gyro

Glad to help.









Now go kill something and tell them Gyro sent you









Gyro


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownSounds*
> 
> WOW! Ok... figured it out... called a buddy... He suggested going thru the new Dimm's I got... sure enough... ONE of the dimms was just giving me ****... must be BAD... so I was able to get it up and running... but I did all the bios edits (changing to x15 n stuff) but now that I'm in windows... I ran ran CPU-z... but I'm not seeing the stuff I need to change now that i'm in windows... I opened the m2n tweaker but I just don't see the settings i'm supposed to change. Just the multiplier and voltages. Am I using the wrong program??? I am going back and reading other posts that have been linked butI havent found a similar proble yet (if it's even up there)
> 
> EDIT:
> Ok... I realized on only put in M2n Tweaker and not PMT... so I went and got that and changed all the things nessi... but when I change from Balanced to High Performance I see no change! Also, you said to change p2 nb & volt... but on 1 and 0 you just said "volts" was it nb & volts on all 3 cause I assumed that! And what about p3 and 4? No changes? Hope you see this soon!
> 
> Also, I'm noticing my core voltage, core speed and bus are all OVER the place.. (core v will go from .96v to 1.1ov and back and even PEAK at 2.0v) shouldn't it be steady?


Regarding your bad memory, I had some issues with mine in the 4th slot in one of my boards. No problems in the other three.

You probably checked this , but are you sure all of your dimm slots are working ?


----------



## ChiTownSounds

The dimm didn't work no matter WHICH slot I put it in.. I'm 100% sure it was that particular stick! Thanks tho... I just so happen to order heat spreaders and they came in 4 diff colors... :/ .... Every time the black one was in... TROUBLE! Put it in ALONE... and the BOOT had jumbled words... I got one coming tho... no biggie!


----------



## ChiTownSounds

I did Gyro! They hated me on APB tonight! I killed them instead of lagging into a wall and them killing ME!


----------



## Akene

Hi everyone.

I have an M2N-E motherboard with an IDE disk and a Sata disk. The system dual boots Windows XP 32 bits and Windows 8 64 bits. I would like to transfer Windows 8 to a new 128 gig SSD and the rest of my system to a new larger Sata disk later on to get rid of the IDE disk.

The master boot record is currently located on the old IDE disk (now partition J).

I used AOMEI partition Assistant to copy my windows 8 C partition to the new SSD. I then used Easy BCD2.2 to create a new boot record for the SSD. Making the system a triple boot system.

But when I try to boot with the link to load Windows 8 from the SSD, I get the message that some DLL are missing ( no list of missing dll is available) and the system stops booting of course.

When I use Windows 7 recovery tool in Windows 8 to back up the system the interface shows that my partitions C,E and J must be backed-up. Would this mean that the missing DLL are on other partitions drive than the C ?

I would like to use Windows 8 on the SSD with 2 or 3 games only to preserve space and still keep the other windows 8 and XP installation that contains all my other programs and data.

My questions are the following:

Can I reuse the same Windows 8 upgrade license to create a new Windows 8 clean install on the SSD AND still preserve the other windows 8 and XP installation ? I understand that I would need to shuffle the starting disk in Bios to do this.

Can I use the Windows 7 disk recovery tool from a DVD to attempt to correct the missing dll on the SSD Windows 8 install without affecting the 2 other installations ?

Or should I try to copy the C,E and J partitions to the SSD instead ? In that case which folders are essentials and which one can be deleted in order to preserve space ?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Hey guys, the in-laws old xp system crapped out.

I'm looking for a cpu upgrade for them.

They have some matx foxconn nforce4 board with a 3800+ and 1gb ram

I popped in my athlon x2 5000+ i had collecting dust, 4gb ddr2, and a backup cx430 I had. Bought them a PNY XLR8 120gb SSD and it still feels slooow (stuck @ IDE speeds). I did use the modified nForce drivers that Gyro linked me earlier in this thread, which seemed to help a smidge. Seems like the old 5000+ doesnt cut it anymore with win7 its hitting 100% usage fairly often.

If anyone has an old am2/am2+ cpu they aren't using then I am interested


----------



## meccaho

Hi guys,

Been years and about 800 or so pages back but this thread helped me get my 965 working perfectly.

It's still going great, actually I gave it to my little brother, and I'm wanting to buy him a new video card.

He is using his old 8800gt, and i'm thinking of buying a 750ti or an r7 265, both are $150.

Question 1: Does using a radeon screw anything up with ntune? I'm reading that I may have to use PMT instead or something?

Question 2: Will cards that new even work on this mobo? I read something about newer cards not working on older mobo's without driver updates.

Thanks so much for the help years ago and now


----------



## Gyro

I would try to stick with an nvidia card.
You will need to update gfx drivers either way.

Gyro


----------



## xsintray

Hey fellas, I've got a M2N-SLI Deluxe and I'm looking to get a Phenom II 840 3.2Ghz 95W cpu and I was hoping someone could tell me if they know of anyone that has successfully gotten this cpu to work with this board? Thanks


----------



## Gyro

That cpu will work fine in your M2N-sli dlx.
Update bios to 5001,and it will work out of the box,no need for the workaround.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsintray*
> 
> Hey fellas, I've got a M2N-SLI Deluxe and I'm looking to get a Phenom II 840 3.2Ghz 95W cpu and I was hoping someone could tell me if they know of anyone that has successfully gotten this cpu to work with this board? Thanks


I can tell you that I have a very similar chip running in that same board ATM. Was as easy as updating BIOS and inserting the new CPU


----------



## xsintray

Thanks for the responses guys. I recently flashed my board to 5001.. now if I could just find an auction on eBay that isn't riddled with morons running the prices up to rediculous amounts


----------



## 0utf0xZer0

I'd been running a x4 965 on an M2N series board for a couple years using PMT and decided to replace the CMOS battery because the system was starting to need the date and time reset if I ever turned off the power supply.

Since changing the battery trying to apply any PMT profile causes the system to instantly lock up or reboot. I don't think any of the BIOS settings I'm using are different from before - I have cool and quiet disabled in the BIOS for example.

Anyone have any idea what might be causing the problem? I'd like to be able to run my CPU above 800mhz again.


----------



## Gyro

Removing /replacing battery is like resetting CMOS.
So all bios settings must be reentered.
Have tried starting from scratch?

Gyro


----------



## 0utf0xZer0

I know that pulling the BIOS battery wipes the BIOS, but I don't recall manually configuring anything for either of the CPUs I've run on it. I ran my X2 4200+ at stock and when I upgaded to the X4 965 I didn't change anything and just ran PMT. So I was just wondering if anyone knew which BIOS settings might affect PMT... cool and quiet aside I haven't seen anything that looks like it would have an impact.


----------



## Gyro

Reset bios to defaults and follow instructions here http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10980_20#post_19071878
see if that helps

Gyro


----------



## 0utf0xZer0

I actually managed to fix the issue by upping the Northbridge Voltages I was using in PMT. Previously I was using a NB VID of only 1.05V in PMT regardless of P state.

Still no idea what changed in the BIOS during the battery swap, is there some setting that would have overriden PMT's NB VID? It occurs to me that I may have had that set wrong all along.


----------



## Gyro

cpu vid and nb vid should be set the same.
Our MB's use the same voltage for both.
Pmt settings will override the bios.
Use the settings I linked but with a cpu multi of 17.

Gyro


----------



## Qitix Ouiren

Anyone work with samsung magician software rapid mode option. I recently install new 840 Pro 128 GB. After data migration and chipset driver update i was able to get Magician to recognize my ssd. however rapid mode will not engage. if you know a way to work around this please let me know.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qitix Ouiren*
> 
> Anyone work with samsung magician software rapid mode option. I recently install new 840 Pro 128 GB. After data migration and chipset driver update i was able to get Magician to recognize my ssd. however rapid mode will not engage. if you know a way to work around this please let me know.


i would take a guess and say that rapid mode probably only works with sata 3 controllers


----------



## IGraham

Hi
m2n-sli deluxe
I've just installed w8.1 64x and though everything seems to be working ok the cpu fan is going full speed, the cool n quiet i have wont install and i was wondering if there is a version that will install or if there's a third party alternative, Are there any drivers i should be installing ? that will install
Any help appreciated


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IGraham*
> 
> Hi
> m2n-sli deluxe
> I've just installed w8.1 64x and though everything seems to be working ok the cpu fan is going full speed, the cool n quiet i have wont install and i was wondering if there is a version that will install or if there's a third party alternative, Are there any drivers i should be installing ? that will install
> Any help appreciated


In bios under advanced/cpu config make sure cool & quiet is enabled.
Under Power/hardware monitor set cpu q-fan control to enabled,set profile to optimal(default is performance/full speed),you can do the same for the chassis fans also.

What cpu are you running?

Gyro


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qitix Ouiren*
> 
> Anyone work with samsung magician software rapid mode option. I recently install new 840 Pro 128 GB. After data migration and chipset driver update i was able to get Magician to recognize my ssd. however rapid mode will not engage. if you know a way to work around this please let me know.


The same thing happens when I use Intel's SSD toolbox on my 320 series SSD which is just like your program. According to Intel it's some Nvidia driver issue which happens on Nforce boards. However I was able to get full function of my SSD toolbox back by uninstalling the Nvidia storage drivers and replacing it with the MS generic driver "Standard Dual channel PCI IDE controller" I get less speed out of the generic driver so I just stick with the Nvidia ones. The only reason I would switch the driver would be to run Intel's SSD optimizer which is basically forcing a TRIM command manually.


----------



## xsintray

So I finally got my Phenom II X4 840 (95W) and installed it yesterday in my M2N-SLI deluxe.. I followed Gyro's instructions for installing a new cpu and it couldn't have went smoother. (Thanks bro!) The only issue that concerns me is my temps. My old cpu (4200+) had a small stock cooler, with AC5 paste.. and the temps ranged from 38c to about 50c. The new cpu shows to be idling between 18c and 22c. This is with a stock cooler from a 125W 965BE with factory paste(AC5 is in the mail, but do I really need it?). I ran Prime95 for 15 minutes and temps got up to a max of just 35c. Keep in mind, room temp never goes above 70F, the side of the case is off, and I have an 8 inch desktop fan running on low(set on high during Prime95) aimed at the cpu about 7 inches away. I don't see how this cpu could possibly idle 2 degrees less than room temp with current cooler and STOCK paste! Please guys, some input. Image below is after 15mins of Prime95. (BTW, the bios showed 24c.)


----------



## Gyro

Some of the AM3 cpu's don't read the core temps right on M2N's,I have an x3 720 that reads 15c idle/ 35c loaded,my x4 955 reads proper core temps.
TMPIN1(cpu temp) is more accurate, and cores are generally within 5c+/-. TMPIN2 is MB temp.

Gyro


----------



## IGraham

hi
thanks for the reply Gyro

the power one i knew and had set, the Advanced one i missed but its now set
& thats when i realised the noise was actually from the chassis fan and not the cpu fan
but thats fixed now
the cpu is a Athlon 64 5000+ 2.6 gh
both board and cpu are a bit long in the tooth now but still work ojk even if drives are no longer updated

any recommendations or thoughts on drivers as the set-up and W8.1 seem to be running without problem

thanks for your help with fixing that one problem - there will be another no doubt


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IGraham*
> 
> any recommendations or thoughts on drivers as the set-up and W8.1 seem to be running without problem


If it ain't broke....









Gyro


----------



## IGraham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> If it ain't broke....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyro


very true, but the temptation to tinker ??? is what got me here in the first place









again thanks for the help


----------



## Gyro

glad to help:thumb:

I don't think we will get anymore updates MB/chipset wise.Lucky to have 7 support .
You plan on overclocking at all?
Here is the best guide for our boards http://www.overclock.net/t/307316/offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2/0_20

Gyro


----------



## Qitix Ouiren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> The same thing happens when I use Intel's SSD toolbox on my 320 series SSD which is just like your program. According to Intel it's some Nvidia driver issue which happens on Nforce boards. However I was able to get full function of my SSD toolbox back by uninstalling the Nvidia storage drivers and replacing it with the MS generic driver "Standard Dual channel PCI IDE controller" I get less speed out of the generic driver so I just stick with the Nvidia ones. The only reason I would switch the driver would be to run Intel's SSD optimizer which is basically forcing a TRIM command manually.


Thanks I'll stick with how it is.


----------



## Qitix Ouiren

K so everything works. problem is it doesn't work for long. with PMT and nvidia the computer starts to freeze up after a week of operation (playing an hour or two 4 days out of the week) and the freezes start to occur more frequently as time goes on. I havent tried anything crazy and set up both programs according to this forum however, after deleting the overclock program things seem to go back to normal. im currently putting my games on hold as I run without PMT and nvidia to test system stability at the stock 800 Mhz.

I think my solution is to manually turn on PMT every time I want to play a game and to idle at 800 Mhz. for start up, web browsing, and shutdowns. Wanted to know if anyone out there thinks another program may work with window 8.1 or whether a bios rollback from 5002 to a previous version may solve the problem.

Note. my cpu-z link show 3.0Ghz because i am running my puter with a stock heat sink so to keep heat down i only overclocked with a x15 multi.

thank in advance for your time and advice.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qitix Ouiren*
> 
> K so everything works. problem is it doesn't work for long. with PMT and nvidia the computer starts to freeze up after a week of operation (playing an hour or two 4 days out of the week) and the freezes start to occur more frequently as time goes on. I havent tried anything crazy and set up both programs according to this forum however, after deleting the overclock program things seem to go back to normal. im currently putting my games on hold as I run without PMT and nvidia to test system stability at the stock 800 Mhz.
> 
> I think my solution is to manually turn on PMT every time I want to play a game and to idle at 800 Mhz. for start up, web browsing, and shutdowns. Wanted to know if anyone out there thinks another program may work with window 8.1 or whether a bios rollback from 5002 to a previous version may solve the problem.
> 
> Note. my cpu-z link show 3.0Ghz because i am running my puter with a stock heat sink so to keep heat down i only overclocked with a x15 multi.
> 
> thank in advance for your time and advice.


have you tried using M2NTweaker?


----------



## Qitix Ouiren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> have you tried using M2NTweaker?


Thanks for pointing out that program. It did the same thing as the other programs so now I'm sure they are causing the freezes. so i will read up on OC'ing my phenom and hopefully that will shed some light on the issue. untill then i will only OC as needed. and will upgrade my heatsink the freezes could be related to heat spikes and they are never good.


----------



## fitzmooney

I have the USB keyboard problem with a Phenom II 965 and a 5001 bios on my M2N-SLI Deluxe.
Has anyone found an answer to this problem yet?


----------



## Gyro

Usually this only a problem while in the bios,usb works ok in windows.
Is this your problem?
PS/2 kb is the best solution.
Disable legacy usb support in bios sometimes helps also.

Gyro


----------



## fitzmooney

I will give disabling legacy support a try.
I thought that maybe trying 1801 might work also.
Has this been tried yet?
I thought someone might have come up with a modded bios by now.
It is just annoying having to plug in a PS/2 keyboard every time you have to make a change.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzmooney*
> 
> I will give disabling legacy support a try.
> I thought that maybe trying 1801 might work also.
> Has this been tried yet?
> I thought someone might have come up with a modded bios by now.
> It is just annoying having to plug in a PS/2 keyboard every time you have to make a change.


You can try one of these



I never had this problem on my setup for some reason.


----------



## gr8sho

Hi Guys. Hope you are all well.

I had to rebuild the M2N32's OS yesterday. The hardware has been acting strangely of late and I've had trouble isolating the problem. One thing I'm seeing that causes me concern is the NB temp reaching 100C. This as seen using HWINFO. Asus boards I have here do seem to run NB hot. I have active cooling on the NB for my Crosshair V. I'm going to look into doing the same on this board.

My question is, I've never seen this discussed in the thread, so I don't know how pervasive the issue is. Also, are there any suggestions on how to deal with the problem. Perhaps reapplying TIM?


----------



## Gyro

Hey stranger.
Are you using the squirrel cage fan?This can knock 5-10c off nb temps.
A few of the M2N-sli dlx's running the x 4 9xx's have more trouble than the 32's,better/more heatpipes.
The vrms use thermal pads, but the nb/sb use TIM and can be replaced.It is probably pretty dry and crusty.



Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

The Crosshair has been consuming most of my free time, but there will always be a special place in my heart for the M2N32.

Unfortunately I don't have the squirrel cage fan. And I know how import something like that can be.

But, now that you posted the picture of the heatsink assembly, I think I should pull it off and examine it. Is there any special handling needed to remove the heatsink?


----------



## Gyro

You will likely need to remove MB from case to release the pins.
Other than that be gentle.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Actually I want to pull the board out anyway to visually inspect it. I still don't understand why PCI-E x16 slot 1 isn't behaving itself.

If the TIM is virtually non-functional, it's amazing the board hasn't self-destructed. Should replacing TIM for the NB and SB be considered standard maintenance for these boards? It's only what, 8 years now...?


----------



## fitzmooney

Lucky Se7ens
What bios are you using?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Actually I want to pull the board out anyway to visually inspect it. I still don't understand why PCI-E x16 slot 1 isn't behaving itself.
> 
> If the TIM is virtually non-functional, it's amazing the board hasn't self-destructed. Should replacing TIM for the NB and SB be considered standard maintenance for these boards? It's only what, 8 years now...?


One of my 32's had a pci-e x 16 slot 1 fail.
After 8 yrs couldn't hurt









Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

It never occurred to me honestly. I've had reason to swap the CPU a few times and this of course gets one a new TIM application.

I'll see about snapping a few pics of what I find. If anything, I know even AS5 will be better than what the board originally came with.

Perhaps folks here do this job and don't talk about it?

I am also aware Crosshair owners talk about reapplying TIM to the NB heatsink on that board. I have not done so only because I have an 80mm fan pointed right at the heatsink and in that case, the difference under load is as much as 30C. The more dedicated users install a waterblock on the NB/VRM area.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> It never occurred to me honestly. I've had reason to swap the CPU a few times and this of course gets one a new TIM application.
> 
> I'll see about snapping a few pics of what I find. If anything, I know even AS5 will be better than what the board originally came with.
> 
> Perhaps folks here do this job and don't talk about it?
> 
> I am also aware Crosshair owners talk about reapplying TIM to the NB heatsink on that board. I have not done so only because I have an 80mm fan pointed right at the heatsink and in that case, the difference under load is as much as 30C. The more dedicated users install a waterblock on the NB/VRM area.


iv done so before but only replaced the thermal pads 1 time normally i just clean them i used AC-MX4 for the NB but any thermal paste will do

maybe you should waterblock them


----------



## DrSwizz

I replaced the TIM and the plastic retention clips with M3 screws on one M2N and one M2N32 board. The temperatures improved a bit as the stock TIM is rather thick. You need active cooling to really get the temperatures down though.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> iv done so before but only replaced the thermal pads 1 time normally i just clean them i used AC-MX4 for the NB but any thermal paste will do
> 
> maybe you should waterblock them











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> I replaced the TIM and the plastic retention clips with M3 screws on one M2N and one M2N32 board. The temperatures improved a bit as the stock TIM is rather thick. You need active cooling to really get the temperatures down though.


Looks more like a paste, right? And same stuff as the G50VT Asus laptop I operated on.

The mainboard is ready to be installed, but won't be until later tonight. Here are some interim pics. The first two show the state of the area, and if you've done this job it will look familiar. What's not said of course is all the cleaning that went into the effort, dust everywhere and caked on so that compressed air even has problems. The 3rd pic is everything reassembled.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey gang. I just stopped in to say hi to every one. Don't check my emails regularly any more and or rarely if ever visit computer forums lately. Too bussy working on my newest hobbies. My Own Home and my Own John Deere Garden Tractor 317.

Take care I'll see you all in another year or so LOL...


----------



## gr8sho

Good luck with that, N2G.







Funny how some of the old timers showed up.


----------



## Gyro

Hey N2,long time no see.Hope things are well,got that garage finished yet?

gr8sho,funny thing my 32 with the failed pci-e x16 slot 1 also has a broken retaining clip.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Ha. maybe that's why it doesn't work any longer!!!


----------



## gr8sho

In all the time I was actively using this board, I was only ever focused on CPU core temp. It wasn't until I started with the Crosshair that I paid any attention to the NB temp. I'm using HWINFO64 for this purpose. With the machine set to 3.6GHz and Vcore effective to about 1.36V, the NB sensor will register 124C. Conversely with CnQ working, the value will be about 43C.

I'm suspicious the sensor is giving bogus readings. If there was a discussion on this topic previously, I must have missed it. Even after the thorough cleaning I gave it, the board essentially is reading the same temps, even with a fan directly applied to the heatsink.


----------



## Gyro

try this http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia-system-tools-6.08-driver.html
Just install the system monitor, in it is an Nforce tab,see if this temp(hot and cold) matches your readings. There is also an mcp temp reading,on mine it reads 200+ and is not correct.
I think later revisions of the chipset have more active sensors.
2 of my 32's have A2 NB /A2 SB and one has A2 NB/A3 SB.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

I'm on windows 8.1 pro, so not sure I want try a software package that old. If I do, I'll post results.

I'll try another tool, but I suspect whatever the sensor is providing is what's being displayed.

If it's not too much trouble, can you run HWINFO64 and see if your temp is reading as high under load?

My board appears to be one of original vintage given it came with release 4 of BIOS.


----------



## Gyro

Mine peaked at around 110c.
the nforce reading in sys mon never moved off 34,so I don't think it is nb.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Odd, eh? Okay, I feel better now. Doesn't seem like much that can be done anyway. Still happy I gave the board a very good cleaning.

BTW, anyone else out there running Windows 8.1 Pro? I like it very much, and system performs very very fast on this board.


----------



## gr8sho

Okay, sorry to stop the discussion. I am not trolling for Microsoft.


----------



## Gyro

I would have answered but I'm running xp on 2 and 7 on 1









Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

I'm curious what you intend to do about XP machines. Will you update OS?


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzmooney*
> 
> Lucky Se7ens
> What bios are you using?


5001


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> In all the time I was actively using this board, I was only ever focused on CPU core temp. It wasn't until I started with the Crosshair that I paid any attention to the NB temp. I'm using HWINFO64 for this purpose. With the machine set to 3.6GHz and Vcore effective to about 1.36V, the NB sensor will register 124C. Conversely with CnQ working, the value will be about 43C.
> 
> I'm suspicious the sensor is giving bogus readings. If there was a discussion on this topic previously, I must have missed it. Even after the thorough cleaning I gave it, the board essentially is reading the same temps, even with a fan directly applied to the heatsink.


Mine used to register ~90*C until I cleaned it up and added some active cooling, then I think NB was in the ~60* range using the Nvidia system tools.

vcore and CPU were similar to your settings. I felt that Mine was reading hotter than it seemed also.

My system is still chugging along happily @ stock settings with CnQ enabled.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm curious what you intend to do about XP machines. Will you update OS?


The two running XP are on lone to family members,I suppose they will run XP till it does not work for the stuff they do.
I will run 7 on mine for a while(read years) more,I don't game any more,mostly just hang around here and some Jeep forums.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> The two running XP are on lone to family members,I suppose they will run XP till it does not work for the stuff they do.
> I will run 7 on mine for a while(read years) more,I don't game any more,mostly just hang around here and some Jeep forums.
> 
> Gyro


7 is a very good OS, no doubt about it. Maybe the best M$ ever built for desktop.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Mine used to register ~90*C until I cleaned it up and added some active cooling, then I think NB was in the ~60* range using the Nvidia system tools.
> 
> vcore and CPU were similar to your settings. I felt that Mine was reading hotter than it seemed also.
> 
> My system is still chugging along happily @ stock settings with CnQ enabled.


If you have a chance, use HWINFO64 and see if you get temp spikes on the NB. Just trying to collect some more data.


----------



## nenjiavero

Hey guys,

I'm having some difficulties, so I hoped you could help me out...

I've been using the M2N32-SLI Deluxe WiFi ed. mobo with a Phenom II X4 955BE
About a month ago my computer froze. I figured it was a HDD problem, since I heard a sound coming from it. I replaced the HDD.

Two weeks later (which is about 10 days ago) I pushed the power button, but the computer "tried" to turn on for ~4 seconds and just shut off by itself. No beep sounds, nothing on the screen.
It continued to do so for three days, and I couldn't get it to boot into Windows. Hell, I couldn't even get it to show the POST screen.

Three days later (after leaving it alone, not trying to turn it on or anything), I press the power button and everything works!
After two hours, the computer froze again. When I tried to restart it, it turned off again.

Today, I had some free time and decided to disassemble everything, clean it, and put all back together. Now my computer only works with one memory module in it. I'm going crazy!

I have four memory modules:
2x1GB OCZ Reaper ~800MHz
2x2GB Kingston HyperX ~1066MHz

The computer works only with one of the HyperX modules inserted. As soon as I plug in any other modules, the computer won't boot.
It starts up all Hard Drives and all Fans, but there is no POST and no beep.

Please give me good news









PS: I reset the CMOS after each step mentioned above.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nenjiavero*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm having some difficulties, so I hoped you could help me out...
> 
> I've been using the M2N32-SLI Deluxe WiFi ed. mobo with a Phenom II X4 955BE
> About a month ago my computer froze. I figured it was a HDD problem, since I heard a sound coming from it. I replaced the HDD.
> 
> Two weeks later (which is about 10 days ago) I pushed the power button, but the computer "tried" to turn on for ~4 seconds and just shut off by itself. No beep sounds, nothing on the screen.
> It continued to do so for three days, and I couldn't get it to boot into Windows. Hell, I couldn't even get it to show the POST screen.
> 
> Three days later (after leaving it alone, not trying to turn it on or anything), I press the power button and everything works!
> After two hours, the computer froze again. When I tried to restart it, it turned off again.
> 
> Today, I had some free time and decided to disassemble everything, clean it, and put all back together. Now my computer only works with one memory module in it. I'm going crazy!
> 
> I have four memory modules:
> 2x1GB OCZ Reaper ~800MHz
> 2x2GB Kingston HyperX ~1066MHz
> 
> The computer works only with one of the HyperX modules inserted. As soon as I plug in any other modules, the computer won't boot.
> It starts up all Hard Drives and all Fans, but there is no POST and no beep.
> 
> Please give me good news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I reset the CMOS after each step mentioned above.


have you tried a different psu?

also check to make sure nothing is shorting out the other 3 ram slots have you tried a different ram stick like does the other hyper x module work?


----------



## keckles

I'm sorry to say that my M2N32-SLI DELUXE WIRELESS has gone to a better place. I am selling off a bunch of stuff if anyone wants to buy. http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/sys/4434038669.html


----------



## ozlay

got my hands on a sempron 150 time to have some fun


----------



## Akene

Hi,

When you say cleaning does it include removing both heat sinks and re pasting ?

I would be inclined to think your voltage regulators are over heating.

What kind of cooling fans do you have ?

Remove both heat sinks and re paste. Remove all memories but one. Reset bios then unplug battery again. Lower your memory timings to 667. Reboot. If not rebooting, up the cpu and memory voltage a bit.

Reboot adding one memory card at the time.

Please tell us what your bios settings are.

Hope this help.


----------



## remixedcat

Does anyone here have issues with windows 8.1 and a PCI-E x1 network card? i got one and it's not being detected by 8.1 and I've done everything the manufacturer specified and it's still not being detected. m2nsli/pehnomx49550/windows 8.1 x64 enterprise/nvidia 8800GT


----------



## Gyro

Are the onboard network connections disabled ?
Have you tried it in the pci-e x16 slot?

Gyro


----------



## remixedcat

Yes. I haven't tried to disable the onboard.


----------



## Gyro

Does it show in the device manager ?
If so, delete it in DM and reboot,show now?
If that fails, do you have another system you can try it in?

Gyro


----------



## remixedcat

Nope. And I will try it in another system.


----------



## remixedcat

Disabled onboard nvidia LAN and no worky


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedcat*
> 
> Disabled onboard nvidia LAN and no worky


im guessing you are trying it in the 1x slot have you tried it in the 4x or x16 slot?


----------



## remixedcat

X1 and x16

Not working.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedcat*
> 
> X1 and x16
> 
> Not working.


well if its not working in the 16x slot i would say that the card itself is bad


----------



## remixedcat

Meh! I Juuuuust got it







I has a sad. I will try in another PC.


----------



## mdk187

My SSD, SanDisk Extreme 240gb SSD SDSSDX240GG25, freezes intermittently. Usually on boot, but sometimes just when it feels like it. It can work fine for months, or fail a few times a day.

I thought the problem had cleared up, but is back with a vengeance. Could be heat, as the weather has been very hot lately.

Contact cleaner, and wiggling the SATA cables seems to help for a while.

Nvidia Drivers, or Generic MS drivers, same problem.

I installed Silicon Image drivers for the seventh SATA port between the DRAM, and IO panel, and plugged the Sandisk in there. Booted and working fine now. Only time will tell, if this fix works.

Has anybody had similar trouble? How did you sort it?

Edit: Neither MS Win7 Check disk for errors, nor Sandisk SSDToolkit report any issues with the drive.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdk187*
> 
> My SSD, SanDisk Extreme 240gb SSD SDSSDX240GG25, freezes intermittently. Usually on boot, but sometimes just when it feels like it. It can work fine for months, or fail a few times a day.
> 
> I thought the problem had cleared up, but is back with a vengeance. Could be heat, as the weather has been very hot lately.
> 
> Contact cleaner, and wiggling the SATA cables seems to help for a while.
> 
> Nvidia Drivers, or Generic MS drivers, same problem.
> 
> I installed Silicon Image drivers for the seventh SATA port between the DRAM, and IO panel, and plugged the Sandisk in there. Booted and working fine now. Only time will tell, if this fix works.
> 
> Has anybody had similar trouble? How did you sort it?


I believe the Silicon Image controller is better then the nvidia controller


----------



## remixedcat

my mobo doesn't even have the other controller. just the nvidia one







and I have baaaaad preformance with a seagate hybrid SSHD


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdk187*
> 
> My SSD, SanDisk Extreme 240gb SSD SDSSDX240GG25, freezes intermittently. Usually on boot, but sometimes just when it feels like it. It can work fine for months, or fail a few times a day.
> 
> I thought the problem had cleared up, but is back with a vengeance. Could be heat, as the weather has been very hot lately.
> 
> Contact cleaner, and wiggling the SATA cables seems to help for a while.
> 
> Nvidia Drivers, or Generic MS drivers, same problem.
> 
> I installed Silicon Image drivers for the seventh SATA port between the DRAM, and IO panel, and plugged the Sandisk in there. Booted and working fine now. Only time will tell, if this fix works.
> 
> Has anybody had similar trouble? How did you sort it?


I have some issues with my Kingston HyperX 5K SSD & the M2N32 board I am using it with. It locks up every now & then. I also have another SSD, same model, but larger size that occasionally suffers from the same issues together with a board with the 990FX chipset. I should think faulty SSD firmware is to blame here as I have used many different SSDs together with the M2N32 boards before without encountering any issues before.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedcat*
> 
> Meh! I Juuuuust got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I has a sad. I will try in another PC.


That should tell us one way or another.

Gyro


----------



## mdk187

"I should think faulty SSD firmware is to blame here"

I agree. Sadly, my firmware is current, and Sandisk haven't bothered to issue a better version.


----------



## mdk187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> I believe the Silicon Image controller is better then the nvidia controller


Nearly four days now, and no trouble with my SSD on the Silicon Image controller. Weather has been much cooler, so if heat is a factor, the problem may show up again.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

I have had issues very similar with my ssd. getting ready to move to a newer board because of it.


----------



## mdk187

The freeze popped up the other day, while running another win7 install on a HDD, with no other SSD or HDD hooked up.

It seems to be a known Win7 problem, with associated hotfix. When I tried to install the hot fix, I got a false error message "not for you system". However on the next successful boot, I got an installing update message. No freezes since.

So, it seems that MS, not Sandisk are to blame.

But, yeah, perhaps it's time for a new MB. With DD3, and USB3.

UPDATE: I'm now blaming one of my SAMSUNG SH-222BB DVD burners. My system has been rock solid since I disconnected the DVD drive that was only sometimes showing up in the boot menu.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdk187*
> 
> The freeze popped up the other day, while running another win7 install on a HDD, with no other SSD or HDD hooked up.
> 
> It seems to be a known Win7 problem, with associated hotfix. When I tried to install the hot fix, I got a false error message "not for you system". However on the next successful boot, I got an installing update message. No freezes since.
> 
> So, it seems that MS, not Sandisk are to blame.
> 
> But, yeah, perhaps it's time for a new MB. With DD3, and USB3.


I've got another board now with 8gb ddr3 installed waiting for the transplant. The kids will run the old m2n for a few years longer, but its time the main desktop moves on









I'll still get some years out of the old mobos

I have noticed that my board is very picky with sata cables now. It loses connected to my RAID and SSD randomly. This appears to have been my issue with system stability all along


----------



## Currency Lad

Hey M2Ners!

Been lurking here for about 3 months before repurposing my M2N32 SLI Deluxe for a HTPC.

Great work keeping this thread going and congratulations to all the old timers (no offence intended) especially Gyro, Dr Swizz, ozlay, N2Gaming et al. Answers found here are often found nowhere else on the web.

And so... to my question:

Haven't used the board for a few years, but I last remember NB temps were never great so I would like to replace the chipset/mosfet thermal paste and pads.

I read here of members doing this and have read all those posts. Replacing the thermal paste is clear enough - just use something electrically non-conductive like Arctic MX2.

But what specification pad did you use? I can't seem to find a direct reference. What thickness (0.5, 1 or 1.5mm) and what thermal conductivity (5W/mk, 7W/mk, 11W/mk, or even 17W/mk)? What brand (EK Waterblocks, Phobya, Fujipoly)?

I have read that pads with thermal conductivity higher than 6-7W/mk are too stiff to use for this application. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Currency Lad*
> 
> Hey M2Ners!
> 
> Been lurking here for about 3 months before repurposing my M2N32 SLI Deluxe for a HTPC.
> 
> Great work keeping this thread going and congratulations to all the old timers (no offence intended) especially Gyro, Dr Swizz, ozlay, N2Gaming et al. Answers found here are often found nowhere else on the web.
> 
> And so... to my question:
> 
> Haven't used the board for a few years, but I last remember NB temps were never great so I would like to replace the chipset/mosfet thermal paste and pads.
> 
> I read here of members doing this and have read all those posts. Replacing the thermal paste is clear enough - just use something electrically non-conductive like Arctic MX2.
> 
> But what specification pad did you use? I can't seem to find a direct reference. What thickness (0.5, 1 or 1.5mm) and what thermal conductivity (5W/mk, 7W/mk, 11W/mk, or even 17W/mk)? What brand (EK Waterblocks, Phobya, Fujipoly)?
> 
> I have read that pads with thermal conductivity higher than 6-7W/mk are too stiff to use for this application. Anyone have any experience with this?


Good question.

I never replaced my NB pads on either board, simply cleaned them and reinstalled. There may be some improvement to be had there. I'm sure that I could also improve mounting pressure with washers, but a small slow fan directed @ the area really seemed to make a huge difference so I just ran with that while overclocking.

Now I dropped the vCore and run my quad at stock and have no issues with NB temps.

If you have the squirrel cage fan that should work.


----------



## ozlay

was thinking about getting some coollaboratory liquid ultra and some Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPads for my m2n but im not sure how the MetalPads work or if it would be a good idea to use with the copper heat sinks


----------



## Currency Lad

Hey guys, thanks for getting back to me.

@LuckySe7ens: I wonder if other members who have performed this mod have simply reused the thermal pads as you did. Would explain why no suggestions/queries for alternatives showed up in the posts. But I gather from your reply that your temps weren't any the worse for the exercise.

(Yes, that's right. I'm a sucker for punishment - over the last few months I have read every single post in this thread).

I just want to make sure the mosfets are getting adequate cooling. I do have the 40mm squirrel cage fan, but there's no way that noisy little beast is going in the HTPC setup. I intend to modify a spare G.Skill Turbulence II fan I have lying around to provide active cooling.

Actually, I have to remove the heatsink assembly from the board anyway (even if I didn't want to replace the TIM). In order to fit the Noctua NH-C14 I bought to cool the CPU (Phenom II X4 980) I need to shave a 3x4mm triangle off the north side of the fins of the heatsink adjacent to the 1st PCIE16 slot.

Still, I'm curious as to what thickness/thermal conductivity pad ASUS (or other mainboard manufacturers) use.

@ozlay: I'd be careful with the Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra. This TIM seems to be popular with the de-lidded CPU crowd, but I've read reports of it fusing with the heatsink over time - I think it contains gallium. Although this review says it should be OK for copper and nickel plated surfaces:
www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-2.html

Hadn't heard of the metal pads 'tilll you mentioned them but they seem to be designed for flat surfaces - don't think you want melting metal dripping down your mosfets.

Not sure you want either of these near your board.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Currency Lad*
> 
> Hey guys, thanks for getting back to me.
> 
> @LuckySe7ens: I wonder if other members who have performed this mod have simply reused the thermal pads as you did. Would explain why no suggestions/queries for alternatives showed up in the posts. But I gather from your reply that your temps weren't any the worse for the exercise.
> 
> (Yes, that's right. I'm a sucker for punishment - over the last few months I have read every single post in this thread).
> 
> I just want to make sure the mosfets are getting adequate cooling. I do have the 40mm squirrel cage fan, but there's no way that noisy little beast is going in the HTPC setup. I intend to modify a spare G.Skill Turbulence II fan I have lying around to provide active cooling.
> 
> Actually, I have to remove the heatsink assembly from the board anyway (even if I didn't want to replace the TIM). In order to fit the Noctua NH-C14 I bought to cool the CPU (Phenom II X4 980) I need to shave a 3x4mm triangle off the north side of the fins of the heatsink adjacent to the 1st PCIE16 slot.
> 
> Still, I'm curious as to what thickness/thermal conductivity pad ASUS (or other mainboard manufacturers) use.
> 
> *SNIP*


Not sure, as I don't remember reading about anyone else doing much about the thermal pads, though I didn't read every single post as you did









If we can get a documented improvement in temps then I would love to take the leap to help keep these old rigs running.

I have a bunch of ARCTIC MX-2, which is supposed to be non conductive, should I try it? Shoot, now I want to. I can get some washers to increase mounting pressure...









One of my boards is uninstalled already... and I have plenty of extra parts to fire it up, I think I'm totally going to try it.


----------



## Currency Lad

LuckySe7ens said:

"I have a bunch of ARCTIC MX-2, which is supposed to be non conductive, should I try it?"

Yeah, something like Arctic MX-2 or Ceramique is probably the safest bet. What did you use when you reinstalled the heatsink/'heatpipe array previously?

But the pads? I dunno. I might just reuse the existing ones as you did. I'd hate to replace them with something inferior. Might be worth shooting off an email to ASUS tech support. If I get a reply I'll report back.

If you're really looking to lower the board temps (although from your previous post you're running at stock so the NB temp isn't too bad) you might want to see if you can get a fan blowing on the underside of the board over the CPU backplate. Whether this is possible will of course depend on your case unless you're willing to mod it.


----------



## ozlay

you could also just use thermal paste instead of thermal pads


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Currency Lad*
> 
> LuckySe7ens said:
> 
> "I have a bunch of ARCTIC MX-2, which is supposed to be non conductive, should I try it?"
> 
> Yeah, something like Arctic MX-2 or Ceramique is probably the safest bet. What did you use when you reinstalled the heatsink/'heatpipe array previously?
> 
> But the pads? I dunno. I might just reuse the existing ones as you did. I'd hate to replace them with something inferior. Might be worth shooting off an email to ASUS tech support. If I get a reply I'll report back.
> 
> If you're really looking to lower the board temps (although from your previous post you're running at stock so the NB temp isn't too bad) you might want to see if you can get a fan blowing on the underside of the board over the CPU backplate. Whether this is possible will of course depend on your case unless you're willing to mod it.


I just used the pads with no TIM when i cleaned and reinstalled the heatpipes.

Take note, both of my boards are M2N-SLI DLX (NOT32) so you have superior VRMs/cooling/overclocking abilities on the 32 equipped boards.

I don't think that there is much room for a fan behind the motherboard in the case I'm using ATM.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> you could also just use thermal paste instead of thermal pads


That is the plan for the next install.


----------



## Currency Lad

The motherboard heatsink/heatpipe array on the M2N boards uses thermal paste under the heatsinks for the chipsets themselves, but the fin arrays (west and south of the CPU) over the mosfets MUST use thermal pads as the fins are not contacting a solid surface.

That is why I advised against using the Coollaboratory metal pads as these are designed to melt sandwiched between the heatsink and the chip's (or CPU's) heatspreader.

Hope this clears things up.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Currency Lad*
> 
> The motherboard heatsink/heatpipe array on the M2N boards uses thermal paste under the heatsinks for the chipsets themselves, but the fin arrays (west and south of the CPU) over the mosfets MUST use thermal pads as the fins are not contacting a solid surface.
> 
> That is why I advised against using the Coollaboratory metal pads as these are designed to melt sandwiched between the heatsink and the chip's (or CPU's) heatspreader.
> 
> Hope this clears things up.


Good to know.

Thanks for that.

I did replace the TIM for the chipsets, but my mosfets are still using the original thermal pads.


----------



## Currency Lad

And I'll probably do the same (replace the TIM and reuse the pads).

Sent an email to ASUS technical support (which promises to get back within 48hrs) so we'll see what they've got to say.

Should be a common enough question since these heatsink/heatpipe arrays are all over modern motherboards. Our M2N was one of the first.

The same considerations apply to video cards: the heatsink over the GPU itself will use paste, but over the memory and VRMs will use pads.

However, just to prove me wrong, MacTek in this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/677324/can-i-replace-a-thermal-pad-with-paste
mentions a paste called K5-Pro. Since the only references are Youtube and EBay, I have my doubts.

Anyway, need to catch some shut-eye as I'm between 12hr shifts. Later.


----------



## ozlay

maybe ill try a stick of bubble gum kinda looks the same









I still plan to use the liquid ultra as i don't plan to remove the heat pipe that much anyways


----------



## ivanoq

Hi to all, i'm new for this forum.
I have a problem.

I upgrade my CPU system. I have a M2N32-SLI Premium mobo and i install a Phenom II x4 940. Before that i have an Atlhon FX 64 and 4 banks of CORSAIR XMS2. When i run my PC with new CPU i have no response, no POST. So i try to install only 2 banks and system boot. I think that the problem is that the BIOS don't recognize DUAL CHANNEL mode with the new CPU (whit old Atholn system boot greatly!)
Any ideas?

this is my current conf:

http://valid.x86.fr/b45sx3

Please help me because i have just try various combination of setting (RAM Frequency, Manual set of CPU) and i couldn't fix.

Thanks


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanoq*
> 
> Hi to all, i'm new for this forum.
> I have a problem.
> 
> I upgrade my CPU system. I have a M2N32-SLI Premium mobo and i install a Phenom II x4 940. Before that i have an Atlhon FX 64 and 4 banks of CORSAIR XMS2. When i run my PC with new CPU i have no response, no POST. So i try to install only 2 banks and system boot. I think that the problem is that the BIOS don't recognize DUAL CHANNEL mode with the new CPU (whit old Atholn system boot greatly!)
> Any ideas?
> 
> this is my current conf:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/b45sx3
> 
> Please help me because i have just try various combination of setting (RAM Frequency, Manual set of CPU) and i couldn't fix.
> 
> Thanks


try running all 4 sticks of your ram at 667 instead of 800 and see what happens your ram is 800?









did you reset bios to defualts before installing the new cpu?


----------



## ivanoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> try running all 4 sticks of your ram at 667 instead of 800 and see what happens your ram is 800?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you reset bios to defualts before installing the new cpu?


Yes i reset cmos and try 800 and 667 setting with 4 sticks but nothing


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanoq*
> 
> Yes i reset cmos and try 800 and 667 setting with 4 sticks but nothing


sounds like something is shorting out the back of the cpu socket or back of ram slots try removing the board and reseating it in the case make sure that nothing is behind the board that would short out anything


----------



## ivanoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> sounds like something is shorting out the back of the cpu socket or back of ram slots try removing the board and reseating it in the case make sure that nothing is behind the board that would short out anything


I don't think there is something back because if i install old CPU, all slot works.
I try only one stick each port and the result is that if the stick is in 1-3 slot system boot, instead is in 2-4 slot system dont post. I try also another PSU most powerfull (because new processor request more power) but anythig changes.

Any other ideas?
Someone install Phenom II x4 940 in m2n32-sli premium?


----------



## Gyro

Check the front page of this thread, there are a couple people running the 940 on premiums,one with four sticks of mixed pairs.
What bios version are you using?
When you reset cmos did you move the jumper too?

Gyro


----------



## J-Ferg

Hello-
My name is Justin, and I have owned a M2N SLI Deluxe for 7 years. I am now trying to revive it as a backup/general use PC.

I have spent a few days trying to research upgrading the BIOS on it, but I cannot find an answer to my question.

It is currently on BIOS version 0202. I bought a new processor for the board that, according to Asus is compatible after version BIOS 1201.

What I have been searching for is a definite answer to upgrading the BIOS to the current version 1804.

at version 0307 there was a note on the download that states:

"Do not use EZ-Flash to flash BIOS if your BIOS version is prior 0307."

the two questions I would like definite answers to are:

Do I need to upgrade to 0307 before I upgrade to 1803?

Is the EZ-Flash Asus is referring to the one you press Alt+F2 to get to, or the Windows based one?

Thanks-
Justin


----------



## ivanoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Check the front page of this thread, there are a couple people running the 940 on premiums,one with four sticks of mixed pairs.
> What bios version are you using?
> When you reset cmos did you move the jumper too?
> 
> Gyro


BIOS 1304
yes i move the jump to 1-2 position after reset (2-3 position)


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J-Ferg*
> 
> Hello-
> My name is Justin, and I have owned a M2N SLI Deluxe for 7 years. I am now trying to revive it as a backup/general use PC.
> 
> I have spent a few days trying to research upgrading the BIOS on it, but I cannot find an answer to my question.
> 
> It is currently on BIOS version 0202. I bought a new processor for the board that, according to Asus is compatible after version BIOS 1201.
> 
> What I have been searching for is a definite answer to upgrading the BIOS to the current version 1804.
> 
> at version 0307 there was a note on the download that states:
> 
> "Do not use EZ-Flash to flash BIOS if your BIOS version is prior 0307."
> 
> the two questions I would like definite answers to are:
> 
> Do I need to upgrade to 0307 before I upgrade to 1803?
> 
> Is the EZ-Flash Asus is referring to the one you press Alt+F2 to get to, or the Windows based one?
> 
> Thanks-
> Justin


If you have an ati gfx card use 1804,if you have an nvidia gfx card use 5001.
I think the warning is for those bios versions only ,you should be safe to flash to either 1804 or 5001.
Ez flash is in the bios under the tools tab.

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanoq*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Check the front page of this thread, there are a couple people running the 940 on premiums,one with four sticks of mixed pairs.
> What bios version are you using?
> When you reset cmos did you move the jumper too?
> 
> Gyro
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS 1304
> yes i move the jump to 1-2 position after reset (2-3 position)
Click to expand...

Is it a new cpu or used?

Gyro


----------



## J-Ferg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> If you have an ati gfx card use 1804,if you have an nvidia gfx card use 5001.
> I think the warning is for those bios versions only ,you should be safe to flash to either 1804 or 5001.
> Ez flash is in the bios under the tools tab.
> 
> Gyro


thanks for the quick response

I have an Nvidia card. Is the 5001 version more stable than 1804?

Do I need to step my way up to the version 5001? or can I do it in one step?

Justin


----------



## ivanoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Is it a new cpu or used?
> 
> Gyro


Used but testing and full working


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J-Ferg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> If you have an ati gfx card use 1804,if you have an nvidia gfx card use 5001.
> I think the warning is for those bios versions only ,you should be safe to flash to either 1804 or 5001.
> Ez flash is in the bios under the tools tab.
> 
> Gyro
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the quick response
> 
> I have an Nvidia card. Is the 5001 version more stable than 1804?
> 
> Do I need to step my way up to the version 5001? or can I do it in one step?
> 
> Justin
Click to expand...

1804 has a fix for slow boot with ati card,other than that they are the same.
One step.

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanoq*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Is it a new cpu or used?
> 
> Gyro
> 
> 
> 
> Used but testing and full working
Click to expand...

Tested with 4 sticks of ram?Memory controller perhaps?

Gyro


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Tested with 4 sticks of ram?Memory controller perhaps?
> 
> Gyro


Could be that particular CPU i suppose?


----------



## J-Ferg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> 1804 has a fix for slow boot with ati card,other than that they are the same.
> One step.
> 
> Gyro


Updated perfect! thanks again!!!

Justin


----------



## ivanoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Could be that particular CPU i suppose?


i don't kwon wich test are done. The strange thing is that when i put the new cpu first time, i upgrade bios to 1304, clear CMOS. the pc don't post but after many reboot with the reset switch the system boot (with 4 sticks of RAM) but don't recognize any memory (in BIOS the "Installed memory" was 0). So i try to reinstall the 1303 bios and the system boot only with ram in 1-3 slots. than i upgrade again to 1304 and system situation remained the same (boot only 1-3 slots).

Can i err something installing CPU and upgrading system???


----------



## ivanoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanoq*
> 
> i don't kwon wich test are done. The strange thing is that when i put the new cpu first time, i upgrade bios to 1304, clear CMOS. the pc don't post but after many reboot with the reset switch the system boot (with 4 sticks of RAM) but don't recognize any memory (in BIOS the "Installed memory" was 0). So i try to reinstall the 1303 bios and the system boot only with ram in 1-3 slots. than i upgrade again to 1304 and system situation remained the same (boot only 1-3 slots).
> 
> Can i err something installing CPU and upgrading system???


news:
i put old CPU with 4 stikcs and work...








i don't know what i do...

Please help me


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanoq*
> 
> news:
> i put old CPU with 4 stikcs and work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know what i do...
> 
> Please help me


Have you tried giving the CPU-NB voltage a nudge to around 1.3-1.35? Are you still using the Corsair XMS2? I had 4 of those runing with my 970 Black. I would manually set the voltage on those to 2.1v in the bios which Corsair recommends. My XMS2 when I had them did not react very well to any overclocking when I ran 4 of them unlike my Gskill's that I have right now which are running at over 1100Mhz with all slots populated even though 1066MHz is only limited to 2 slots on AM2 but am able to do this by lowering the divider.

I don't know what else you can try, maybe there's a issue with the 940's IMC. From what I remember the 940 only has a DDR2 controller.


----------



## J-Ferg

Hey all thanks for the help yesterday, sadly another problem has come up.

I got the BIOS updated yesterday, and decided to try the new processor today. after all the thermal paste work, the computer won't start.

The new processor is an AMD Athlon 64 x2 DC 2.6Ghz 1MB AD0500BIAA5D0
I have a M2N-SLI Deluxe with two pairs of ram.

the computer booted and ran with the old processor yesterday. (All I changed was the processor)

What does it mean if the board powers off before it gets to the bios?

Justin


----------



## ivanoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> Have you tried giving the CPU-NB voltage a nudge to around 1.3-1.35? Are you still using the Corsair XMS2? I had 4 of those runing with my 970 Black. I would manually set the voltage on those to 2.1v in the bios which Corsair recommends. My XMS2 when I had them did not react very well to any overclocking when I ran 4 of them unlike my Gskill's that I have right now which are running at over 1100Mhz with all slots populated even though 1066MHz is only limited to 2 slots on AM2 but am able to do this by lowering the divider.
> 
> I don't know what else you can try, maybe there's a issue with the 940's IMC. From what I remember the 940 only has a DDR2 controller.


I try what you say but nothing. I will remain in waiting for news...


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanoq*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> Have you tried giving the CPU-NB voltage a nudge to around 1.3-1.35? Are you still using the Corsair XMS2? I had 4 of those runing with my 970 Black. I would manually set the voltage on those to 2.1v in the bios which Corsair recommends. My XMS2 when I had them did not react very well to any overclocking when I ran 4 of them unlike my Gskill's that I have right now which are running at over 1100Mhz with all slots populated even though 1066MHz is only limited to 2 slots on AM2 but am able to do this by lowering the divider.
> 
> I don't know what else you can try, maybe there's a issue with the 940's IMC. From what I remember the 940 only has a DDR2 controller.
> 
> 
> 
> I try what you say but nothing. I will remain in waiting for news...
Click to expand...

It would seem the cpu is faulty.
Can you get a refund?

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J-Ferg*
> 
> Hey all thanks for the help yesterday, sadly another problem has come up.
> 
> I got the BIOS updated yesterday, and decided to try the new processor today. after all the thermal paste work, the computer won't start.
> 
> The new processor is an AMD Athlon 64 x2 DC 2.6Ghz 1MB AD0500BIAA5D0
> I have a M2N-SLI Deluxe with two pairs of ram.
> 
> the computer booted and ran with the old processor yesterday. (All I changed was the processor)
> 
> What does it mean if the board powers off before it gets to the bios?
> 
> Justin


Did you reset cmos befor installing new cpu?
What cpu did you update from?

Gyro


----------



## J-Ferg

bad info, (copy and paste fail)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Did you reset cmos befor installing new cpu?
> What cpu did you update from?
> 
> Gyro


Previous CPU is an AMD Athlon 64 3800+ Orleans core

P/N: ADA3800IAA4CN

New processor P/N:
AD0500BIAA5D0

thanks
Justin


----------



## ivanoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> It would seem the cpu is faulty.
> Can you get a refund?
> 
> Gyro


Yes, i buy on ebay with paypal


----------



## ivanoq

I've done a crazy thing







!
i run system with 2 sticks and when windows boot i put the another two... the results: sistem see all 4 sticks in single channel mode:

http://valid.x86.fr/huavrz

i think that is bios problem and not CPU problem...


----------



## ivanoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanoq*
> 
> I've done a crazy thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> i run system with 2 sticks and when windows boot i put the another two... the results: sistem see all 4 sticks in single channel mode:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/huavrz
> 
> i think that is bios problem and not CPU problem...


Someone have m2n32-sli premium with new firmware can post the bin file and bios profile?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J-Ferg*
> 
> Hey all thanks for the help yesterday, sadly another problem has come up.
> 
> I got the BIOS updated yesterday, and decided to try the new processor today. after all the thermal paste work, the computer won't start.
> 
> The new processor is an AMD Athlon 64 x2 DC 2.6Ghz 1MB AD0500BIAA5D0
> I have a M2N-SLI Deluxe with two pairs of ram.
> 
> the computer booted and ran with the old processor yesterday. (All I changed was the processor)
> 
> What does it mean if the board powers off before it gets to the bios?
> 
> Justin


Did you reset cmos?pull battery and move jumper?
Could be the cpu not fully seated in the socket.
Do you have a MB speaker installed? Any beeps?

Gyro


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanoq*
> 
> Someone have m2n32-sli premium with new firmware can post the bin file and bios profile?


You can use the 5002 BIOS from the M2N32 Deluxe board (the onboard flash memory will show as an ordinary USB memory and the board will try to boot from it if removeble devices are first in the boot order, but otherwise it works 100% alright).


----------



## ivanoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> You can use the 5002 BIOS from the M2N32 Deluxe board (the onboard flash memory will show as an ordinary USB memory and the board will try to boot from it if removeble devices are first in the boot order, but otherwise it works 100% alright).


With ez flash don't flash because read another bios information. There os another metod to flash?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanoq*
> 
> With ez flash don't flash because read another bios information. There os another metod to flash?


You can flash the BIOS using a DOS program. I think there are instructions in the manual how to do it.


----------



## ivanoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> You can flash the BIOS using a DOS program. I think there are instructions in the manual how to do it.


I try with awdflash how is write on manual, but don't work because the mobo ID isnt equal to ID bios.
there are another programs or i must modding bios??


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanoq*
> 
> I try with awdflash how is write on manual, but don't work because the mobo ID isnt equal to ID bios.
> there are another programs or i must modding bios??


There should be some parameter you can add which tells awdflash to go through with the flash despite the ID mismatch.


----------



## ivanoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> There should be some parameter you can add which tells awdflash to go through with the flash despite the ID mismatch.


I force flashing with awdflash 5002 bios, clear cmos, but nothing yet. System don't post with ram in all slot. only post in unganged mode. i don't know wthat i do anymore!


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanoq*
> 
> I force flashing with awdflash 5002 bios, clear cmos, but nothing yet. System don't post with ram in all slot. only post in unganged mode. i don't know wthat i do anymore!


make sure you have your ram set to 800mhz or lower it wont post with 1066 when all slots are full and it should be set to unganged mode in bios it likes it better in unganged mode


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> make sure you have your ram set to 800mhz or lower it wont post with 1066 when all slots are full and it should be set to unganged mode in bios it likes it better in unganged mode


667 preferably.

Many people have had issues with setting ram @800+


----------



## ivanoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> 667 preferably.
> 
> Many people have had issues with setting ram @800+


Nothing... but could are the Psu? Because is only 400w


----------



## J-Ferg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Did you reset cmos?pull battery and move jumper?
> Could be the cpu not fully seated in the socket.
> Do you have a MB speaker installed? Any beeps?
> 
> Gyro


reset CMOS, but still nothing. I do not have a speaker.

if i can get a speaker what am i listening for?

thanks
Justin


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J-Ferg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Did you reset cmos?pull battery and move jumper?
> Could be the cpu not fully seated in the socket.
> Do you have a MB speaker installed? Any beeps?
> 
> Gyro
> 
> 
> 
> reset CMOS, but still nothing. I do not have a speaker.
> 
> if i can get a speaker what am i listening for?
> 
> thanks
> Justin
Click to expand...

Listen for either a single short beep(means all is ok and should boot normally), or a series of short and long beeps(something is not right)
See here for beep code meanings http://www.bioscentral.com/beepcodes/awardbeep.htm

Gyro


----------



## killerbeee

I have a secondary Pc and i have been searching for the LAN drivers for my windows 7 32bit set up . i could not find any drivers for windows 7 and my drivers CD wont load at windows 7 ( setup posts that drivers are not compatible with OS). does anyone know where i can find these LAN drivers (i suggest that they should be included at the 1st post ) ??


----------



## Gyro

Which board do you have?
They are on the first post,under Gforce/Nforce drivers,with instructions.

Gyro


----------



## killerbeee

i have the M2N32-SLI DELUXE wireless edition Board .
i found the section you mentioned but there are only GForce drivers there . NForce option is missing .
Thanks for your help
EDIT
i found somewhere at nvidia site a vista driver pack and seems to work fine







thanks for the info


----------



## Gyro

Ya, sorry, should have mentioned they are in the "legacy" section.
But glad you got it sorted.

Gyro


----------



## gayLaser

Hello all, been using my overclocked 965 BE on my M2N SLI Deluxe for over a year now!

I have recently upgraded my GPU to a AMD HD 7850 and I have thus uninstalled all of my nvidia programs/drivers in a fit of rage while trying to optimize this new GPU.

I was using Nvidia tools to O.C. my 965 with a x18 multi and used a profile that was loaded upon windows starting up.

Now, I have been trying to use PhenomMsrTweaker but I am having issues.

In BIOS I have my multi set to x18, voltage at ~1.3.

Upon starting windows and checking CPU-Z I get the following seemingly absurd readouts:
Quote:


> TDP Limit 65 Watts
> Core Speed 3617.2 MHz
> Multiplier x Bus Speed 4.0 x 904.3 MHz
> HT Link speed 4521.5 MHz
> Stock frequency 3600 MHz
> 
> Memory Frequency 1808.6 MHz (1:2)
> Uncore Frequency 7234.2 MHz


These values were never this high when using the nvidia tools. My machine also seems to run sluggish but maybe it is just placebo.

When I load PhenomMsrTweak and hit apply, the values go back down to their normal readings as they were when I used nvidia tools:
Quote:


> Core Speed 3617.0 MHz
> Multiplier x Bus Speed 18.0 x 200.9 MHz
> HT Link speed 1004.7 MHz
> Stock frequency 3600 MHz
> 
> Memory Frequency 401.9 MHz (1:2)
> Uncore Frequency 1607.5 MHz


Any idea what is causing this?

My main concern is, if this isn't just a bug with CPU-Z, is how can I make it where windows loads with the proper OC and not the one with drastically higher values? I would prefer not having to manually load up phenom every boot.


----------



## Gyro

Are you making the settings permanent is the service tab?
See my setting in this post http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10980_20#post_19071878
Try the settings I am using( bu tset your cpu multi to x18 and cpu and nb volts to 1.36v).

Gyro


----------



## Zuper

Can anyone tell me which QC Phenoms will work by simply updating the bios and plug in and play for the M2N SLI Deluxe please? I don't want to bother with the work around.

Also I have an ATI GFX card, so is bios 5001 OK to use?

Thanks.


----------



## Gyro

Any Athlon ll , any Phenom ll up to x4 945 or Business class Phenom ll will work out of the box.

Gyro


----------



## Zuper

Thank you.


----------



## Gyro

Forgot to answer your 2nd ?. Sorry.
You should use 1804 .You can get it here http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=M2N-SLI%20Deluxe&p=1&s=24&os=30&hashedid=GKRBz6QxQEWm2W58

Gyro


----------



## ozlay

i got another m2n32-sli i was trying to get away but these boards keep pulling me back in


----------



## MicroBell

Greetings Gents,

I'm in a pickle and need some help with this board. My other motherboard crapped out and the M2N-SLI Deluxe is the only board I have until a new build in a few months. Anyway I'm trying to get a AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition Deneb Quad-Core 3.0GHz Socket AM2+ 125W Processor HDZ940XCGIBOX, M2N-SLI Deluxe Bios version 5001, and 4GB Corsair DOMINATOR TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF to play nice and they are not.

Here's what I've done....

Updated bios for M2N-Sli to 1804 but it would not post with both sticks of the ram installed and kept coming up "Unknown Processor". With one stick it would post and boot process went smoothly into windows. So I downgraded the bios to version 5001 and the processor is now recognized correctly but still had the ram issue. So I posted with one stick...changed the settings and voltages and then added the second stick. Now both the processor and ram is recognized correctly but I have a hitch in the post cycle. Once I hit F10 to save everything in the bios it will not cycle through to repost unless I hit the RESET button. I tried clearing CMOS a few times but it would fail to post unless I hit reset button.

Then on each boot it gives me the "last boot failure" warning (Enter Bios/ F1 to continue) which I can't get around. Another interesting thing that appeared after the 5001 bios install was on boot up my monitor will lose signal (goes to sleep mode) for a few seconds right before windows loads which I didn't have this issue on bios version 1804. Is this a bios glitch? Any thoughts? Don't want to have to stand here and hit F1 each time on boot up. Maybe I'm missing something? Any of my settings incorrect?

CPU and DRAM INfo





Current System Build::

CPU AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition
Ram 4GB Corsair DOMINATOR TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF
Geforce GTS 450
Rosewell 900Watt PSU
M2N-SLI Deluxe Bios ver 5001


----------



## ozlay

run your ram at 667 the board has trouble running ram at 800mhz and higher so give 667 a try


----------



## MicroBell

Ok. I'll lower the ram, but will doing so address the failing to re-post and "Failure to boot F1" issue I'm having? Systems pretty stable as is if it wasn't for that issue.


----------



## Fossil

Gah... I had the exact same issue as you did in the past, MicroBell. With the cold boot hangups. However, it has been so long I've forgotten what the cure was. I'm pretty sure I've posted about it at some point in this topic's history though.... this is going to bug me all day trying to remember now...

EDIT: Found my old post... but it doesn't exactly help, haha. Upgrading my BIOS to 5001 is what got rid of my cold boot issues.

My only suggestion is to try re-flashing BIOS with 5001 again and resetting CMOS. Also, to note, what ozlay said about RAM can be hit or miss. If you're trying to reach higher overclocks, downclocking the RAM can help. But otherwise, I've never had issues with setting them at 800mhz..

It could also be possible that your RAM is the culprit. If you can get another pair of RAM to test with the board, do so.


----------



## MicroBell

Well I reduced the ram to 667 and it didn't help. I'm pretty sure the ram is fine as it came out of the other board that went out but I'll run memtest on it to make sure. That said I was pretty sure this was ram related so I cleared the CMOS and loaded DEFAULTS and the dam thing booted....lol. My guess is this board just doesn't like any tweaking with the ram I'm using. Anyway here's the latest settings that allow me to bypass that error I was getting.

Is that CPU voltage core ok? (is default) I thought these Phenom's required 1.35V

I'm going to run stability test using these settings.

BTW...... Thanks for the help guys!. Hated to resurrect this old thread but I just don't have another MB for this PC at the moment.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroBell*
> 
> Is that CPU voltage core ok? (is default) I thought these Phenom's required 1.35V
> I'm going to run stability test using these settings.
> BTW...... Thanks for the help guys!. Hated to resurrect this old thread but I just don't have another MB for this PC at the moment.


It(cpu volts) does look a little low,but if you check the front page(validations),others are running about the same volts at stock ,but higher when OC'd.
If your stress testing fails try raising the cpu volts.

The last post before you posted was only a few days old,hardly in need of resurrecting.









Gyro


----------



## Fossil

The Deluxe board has very finicky voltage readings. Mine are never accurate in CPU-z, but BIOS or Everest Ultimate will show it correctly. So whatever you have it set in BIOS is what it is either at or slightly above that(from my experience anyways).


----------



## MicroBell

Thanks Guys! CPUz was a tad off on the voltage and I have confirmed that it's set correctly in the bios, "Core Temp", and "Everest" both read it correctly at 1.35v. I stress tested using prime95 for 5 passes and ran memtest for about 7 hrs yesterday and all seams stable for gaming so I'm going to leave things as they are for now. Just need it to get through the next few months..... then on to a new build.

Thanks for the help fellas!!


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroBell*
> 
> Thanks Guys! CPUz was a tad off on the voltage and I have confirmed that it's set correctly in the bios, "Core Temp", and "Everest" both read it correctly at 1.35v. I stress tested using prime95 for 5 passes and ran memtest for about 7 hrs yesterday and all seams stable for gaming so I'm going to leave things as they are for now. Just need it to get through the next few months..... then on to a new build.
> 
> Thanks for the help fellas!!


If you decide to sell that Deluxe mobo at that time or in the near future, shoot me a message. I'd be interested in a backup if I ever need one. Mine has gone an impressive 6+ years now, but you never know.


----------



## MicroBell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> If you decide to sell that Deluxe mobo at that time or in the near future, shoot me a message. I'd be interested in a backup if I ever need one. Mine has gone an impressive 6+ years now, but you never know.


Ok Fossil..... I'll keep you in mind when I move to the new build. The board that crapped out me was a Asus M3A78-Pro that I got in 2008 so it made it 6 years...lol. If it could only have lasted to 6 years and 4 months I would have been golden. Oh well.... I'll use this dinosaur board for a few months....hahahahaha

Thanks again for the help! :O)


----------



## gayLaser

Cheers Gyro, that worked.

x18 has been about as far as ive went on this 965BE + m2n sli deluxe.

Havent had much time to fiddle with it lately.

I am wondering if theres been any new hope or suggestions for making it past x18?

Just looking to squeeze some more processing power out of this thing.


----------



## Gyro

You could trade off cpu multi for reference clock(cpu frequency).
Like 16 x 225 =3600,this will also oc the ram speed and NB frequency for more overall performance.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## londonladliam

Hello all,

Been a member of this forum for some time usually use it for reading and a really valuable source for information nows come the time to comment and get some help hopefully as it stands I currently have this setup

Current:

Asus M2N SLI Deluxe

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3.0 Ghz dual core

WD Raptor 150 Gb

Nvidia 8600GT 512MB

600w psu

Windows xp

2gb ram

Lasted me about 6.5 years and and tbh been no bother at all very stable capable machine.

Now the the hd died and the psu died. ive taken to opportunity to upgrade. it was a hard decision I was going to build and new one but it would have cost a tone more and for what I do I don't need a super doper computer its more a want and the pleasure of building it.

This is what I have proposed. Basically the only thing that's staying is the mobo and case and optical drive. so I guess I have built a new computer but as the boards a few years old part are a tad cheaper.

Proposed:

Asus M2N SLI Deluxe

AMD Phenom x4 9850 BE 2500 quad core

Evga Superclocked nVidia 7900 Gtx 512 graphics card x 2 (SLI)

Samsung 250 gb ssd 840 evo

WD Caviar black 1tb 64mb

Max ram 8gb

800w psu

Windows 7

Anyway over the past few months I have been collecting a part each month I have now got the point were I have all the parts I will need to give the mobo a new lease of life.

My question to you all is what drivers would I need?

im aware I will need certain drivers that are 64 bit, also certain firmwares to enable this chip to work.

so it would be really helpful if we could list the driver I need with the links and I can download them?

Many thanks

Liam


----------



## staseka7

Model ASUS M2N SLI Deluxe Sedna took percent phenom II x4 925 am3 put official firmware 5001, emboss error when loading windows, and put the new Windows, I put all the old percent excellent AMD Athlon 64 x2 4800
I'm sorry I use a translator


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *londonladliam*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Been a member of this forum for some time usually use it for reading and a really valuable source for information nows come the time to comment and get some help hopefully as it stands I currently have this setup
> 
> Current:
> 
> Asus M2N SLI Deluxe
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3.0 Ghz dual core
> 
> WD Raptor 150 Gb
> 
> Nvidia 8600GT 512MB
> 
> 600w psu
> 
> Windows xp
> 
> 2gb ram
> 
> Lasted me about 6.5 years and and tbh been no bother at all very stable capable machine.
> 
> Now the the hd died and the psu died. ive taken to opportunity to upgrade. it was a hard decision I was going to build and new one but it would have cost a tone more and for what I do I don't need a super doper computer its more a want and the pleasure of building it.
> 
> This is what I have proposed. Basically the only thing that's staying is the mobo and case and optical drive. so I guess I have built a new computer but as the boards a few years old part are a tad cheaper.
> 
> Proposed:
> 
> Asus M2N SLI Deluxe
> 
> AMD Phenom x4 9850 BE 2500 quad core
> 
> Evga Superclocked nVidia 7900 Gtx 512 graphics card x 2 (SLI)
> 
> Samsung 250 gb ssd 840 evo
> 
> WD Caviar black 1tb 64mb
> 
> Max ram 8gb
> 
> 800w psu
> 
> Windows 7
> 
> Anyway over the past few months I have been collecting a part each month I have now got the point were I have all the parts I will need to give the mobo a new lease of life.
> 
> My question to you all is what drivers would I need?
> 
> im aware I will need certain drivers that are 64 bit, also certain firmwares to enable this chip to work.
> 
> so it would be really helpful if we could list the driver I need with the links and I can download them?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Liam


I would seriously consider getting a better cpu than the PH l x 4 9850.You can run any Athlon ll or PH ll up to x4 945,or with the workaround up to PH ll x4 980)

Before you install Win 7, in bios set Jmicron sata to AHCI and use that port(e-sata in the middle of the board for the SSD.
D/L and install these Nvidia nforce drivers after OS install http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/30655/en-us
If you have bios version less than 1502,update bios to 5001.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staseka7*
> 
> Model ASUS M2N SLI Deluxe Sedna took percent phenom II x4 925 am3 put official firmware 5001, emboss error when loading windows, and put the new Windows, I put all the old percent excellent AMD Athlon 64 x2 4800
> I'm sorry I use a translator


Did you update bios before you installed x4 925?
Did you clear CMOS after installing x 4 925?
It will post bios, but not load windows?

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

@Gyro. You may recall I mentioned the primary X16 PCI-E slot in Piano Black was giving problems. As of now, the slot is working fine.

What happened you may ask? One of two things.

The first is the board is now positioned flat, meaning I have the case laying on its side. My theory on this is the weight of the card may be stressing some marginal connections. I don't know if anyone ever did failure analysis on this board to know if this in fact is an issue and I don't want to be responsible for starting rumors.









The second issue was more serious. In addition to the issue with the GPU, I've had two SSDs crap out, and finally the PC would not boot up.
Fortunately I still had my old 450W Antec PSU handy and swapped it in to determine the board was OK and the Seasonic PSU had failed. I guess I shouldn't have been surprised but had hoped this brand would have held up better.

I wish PSUs had a diagnostic function. Troubleshooting issues with them has always been the toughest for me to deal with just because of the length of time to pinpoint.


----------



## Gyro

You could be on to something there.
On the failed slot on one of my boards the locking tab is broke off, so it's pretty much just a tension fit and the screw at the back holding the card.

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

As of now, the board is running SLI with both GTX 460s. Does seem fragile though. If I could be positive of the exact pressure and position and lock it in place I would feel better.


----------



## ozlay

sadly my M2N32 is sitting idle at the moment awaiting a new psu got a pair of 275 coops for her


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> sadly my M2N32 is sitting idle at the moment awaiting a new psu got a pair of 275 coops for her


Thats a pretty cool card.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats a pretty cool card.


indeed i got them for free so i couldnt pass them up









i wonder how warm they will get when i fold on the 250s and game on the 275s at the same time


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats a pretty cool card.
> 
> 
> 
> indeed i got them for free so i couldnt pass them up
Click to expand...

Haha great price for sure


----------



## Fossil

So after 6 years of owning this dinosaur and wondering how an SSD would fair if I got one, I finally pulled the trigger today.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BQ8RHJ2/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Been keeping my eye on that for a while now as SSD's in general started really tanking in price earlier this year. I saw an ad on craigslist today for one at $200. After haggling him a bit we settled on $185 so I met the guy and picked it up. Only had 500ish logged hours(despite him saying new and unused, which I don't really care honestly).

So after several hours of unnecessary BS trying to get a good version of Acronis True Image that would actually let me clone the drive from my HDD, I managed to get it installed and all setup with no hiccups at all.(My PC recognized the SSD immediately and my motherboard never gave me any problems otherwise) Got all the correct things disabled and changed over specifically for SSD's after reading Sean's Optimization guide again and am now enjoying a much faster boot time and stupid fast loading times for programs. I haven't done much else like play any games that would benefit from it like Skyrim, but I know they will.









The one thing I noted was that write caching is something this SSD likes, as my CrystalDisk Benchmark performance was terrible. So after re-enabling it running another test I confirmed that fixed the issue.









Write Cache Disabled - http://i.imgur.com/yIXntay.png
Write Cache Enabled - http://i.imgur.com/VxJkhvt.png

So my main build is pretty much complete now. I have nothing more I want to do with it other than truly enjoy it. I will probably upgrade my 560Ti to a 760Ti shortly down the road to get the absolute most out of GPU performance and take advantage of a little more VRAM for the more demanding games, but otherwise I love this damn thing.


----------



## mapesdhs

I spent ages trying to find an app that could reliably clone rust spinners to SSDs. In the end the only one which
can do the job reasonably reliably IMO is Macrium Reflect.

Ian.

PS. If you fancy an intermediate GPU upgrade, 560Ti SLI is quite potent, about the same or faster than a 670
depending on your GPU model.


----------



## Fossil

The main problem I had was the cloning not working when running it from the program itself. My PC would never start it up after a reboot and the one time it did it gave me some scheduling error. So I had to setup a bootable thumb drive to finally get it going. I shouldn't have a problem copying the disk image to my HDD as a backup every month now.

As far as GPU upgrades, I'm pretty limited what I can do from here out. I don't remember the exact nitty gritty, but from what I've known for a while now is that even with a Phenom II overclocked fairly high I'm still limited on how powerful a GPU it'll take. I actually have a 560ti 448 core, which when overclocked is essentially a 580. Which I was told is basically the creme of the crop when it comes to maximizing performance before hitting a real bottleneck. I was mostly thinking a 760ti for the extra VRAM, but also staying on a cheaper side. I could easily SLI, but my 2nd PCI-E slot is restricted to 8x, so yeah.


----------



## mapesdhs

Fossil writes:
> The main problem I had was the cloning not working when running it from the program itself. ...

It's a common problem with cloning programs. They don't setup the boot stuff properly on the new device. It can be
especially bad if the old drive had earlier partitions which have been changed - Windows retains a memory somewhere
of what these used to be and this can lead to incorrect device IDs, etc. Even Macrium does this sometimes, though
thankfully it can be fixed with a regedit from the Windows boot disc.

> As far as GPU upgrades, I'm pretty limited what I can do from here out. I don't remember the exact nitty gritty, but from
> what I've known for a while now is that even with a Phenom II overclocked fairly high I'm still limited on how powerful
> a GPU it'll take. ...

In theory you could put in anything, but yes for many games/tasks even an oc'd Ph2 will be a nasty bottleneck, though
it does vary hugely. Often it's the Ph2's lesser IPC that holds it back compared to newer CPUs, though it could still be
better than many newer AMD CPUs as IPC was a bit of a fail for BD, etc. What's your Ph2 running at just now?

> I actually have a 560ti 448 core, ...

IIRC that's a rebadged 570, ie. 1280MB RAM. 850 is a reasonable clock, though that is less than the upper end of
the normal 560Ti (my two Tis were 900MHz; stock SLI they beat a 670, oc'd to 985 they beat a 680).

> ... which when overclocked is essentially a 580. ...

Yep, that should be more or less like a reference 580, the higher clock making up for fewer shaders, sans the VRAM
difference. A good 580 though is a hefty extra jump above that (I have a number of 3GB 580s which run fine at 975+).

> Which I was told is basically the creme of the crop when it comes to maximizing performance before hitting a real
> bottleneck. ...

With a Ph2, yes indeed, it'll already be holding it back a bit, but it depends on the game. Some will still scale nicely,
others not so much. Best to check GPU reviews which use the games you like, to see how the scaling behaves,
crosscheck with reviews that show the impact of CPU power on the same GPUs. The toms/anand charts are good
for this, but also specific GPU reviews.

I've done quite a few tests of my own, but not enough with the Ph2 yet, and not with newer titles, though the effects
are still easy to see when contrasting something like Stalker or FC2 with a GPU-heavy game like Call of Juarez.

Display resolution, detail, etc., all have an effect. For some games, the higher the resolution & detail, the less important
the CPU becomes as the core bottleneck. Is your display normal HD? Or something else? At low res, CF/SLI scaling
can behave rather strangely sometimes, though often the frame rates are so high it tends not to matter.

> ... I was mostly thinking a 760ti for the extra VRAM, but also staying on a cheaper side. ...

That'd be a reasonabe middleground, but don't expect a huge speed increase, it's dependent on so many other things aswell.

> I could easily SLI, but my 2nd PCI-E slot is restricted to 8x, so yeah.

Another game-dependent factor. For most titles, it really doesn't matter, 8x is plenty. There are only a few games where
running SLI/CF with less than 16x significantly reduces performance, and that's usually because the game is poorly coded,
eg. FSX. Link speeds are more relevant if one is running CF/SLI milti-screen at high-res, etc.

Ian.

PS. I have a couple of 965s to test, plus a X4 640 and a 1090T. Just not had the time yet, never enough hours in the day... :\


----------



## Fossil

I wasn't sure where to quote and reply to your post as everytime you quoted the next section of what I said I got the impression you answered your own question by looking at my specs, lol. But incase you missed it, my Phenom II is clocked at 3.9ghz.

850mhz is the highest stable clock I tested my 560ti on. I never actually tested for anything higher as it rocked anything I tossed at it. *shrug* I always had better luck with single cards over an SLI setup. I actually came from GTX 460's in SLI to this 560ti and it was a night and day difference. Performance went up but all the lag/stuttering I had before vanished, which was the big problem. There are just certain games I play that are very VRAM intensive that I think they could take advantage of a 760ti with 2gb VRAM instead of the 1.2gb my card now has. I only have a 1080p monitor too so it shouldn't be anything but beneficial.... at least you would think.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> I spent ages trying to find an app that could reliably clone rust spinners to SSDs. In the end the only one which
> can do the job reasonably reliably IMO is Macrium Reflect.
> 
> Ian.


I've used Paragon's Drivecopy to go from AHCI to RAID and going from HD to SSD using migrate to container feature.


----------



## mapesdhs

Fossil writes:
> ... I got the impression you answered your own question by looking at my specs, lol. ...

Hehe, sorry about that.

> ... But incase you missed it, my Phenom II is clocked at 3.9ghz.

Ah yes, I did indeed miss that snippet. Hmm, is that a typical oc for a Ph2 980? I see
Anand managed 4.2GHz with 1.488V.

> ... I always had better luck with single cards over an SLI setup. I actually came from GTX 460's in SLI to this 560ti
> and it was a night and day difference. ...

If VRAM has been an issue than I can well imagine that'd be the case. Btw, probably best to refer to your card as the 448 core version,
as it is quite different to the normal 560 Ti. Not the best of rebrands by NVIDIA, way too confusing.

I had 460 1GB SLI for a while, but they were good cards (stock 850MHz core, 2GHz RAM, etc.), and I was playing older games where
1GB was enough. This started to change a bit when I finally began playing games like Crysis; 1GB is fine for normal high settings,
but I was cranking everything up and using custom settings. I briefly had normal 560 SLI, and also experimented with 2GB 460 cards
aswell (which certainly helped, quite good at 800MHz core with SLI), but then moved to standard 1GB 560 Ti SLI (stock 900MHz core).
The VRAM limit was really only an issue with Crysis for me, everything else was pretty good, and the speed bump rather nice too.
Then I had a chance to get a couple of 580 1.5GB cards, which I did, and then finally I moved to two 3GB 580s which is the current
setup (very potent indeed, and no more issues with VRAM at all).

Actually I went on a bit of a bender with 460 overclocking, had lots of them, including some V2 cards, many of which happily run at 1GHz,
the clock difference easily making up for the lesser bw vs. higher models (ironic).

> ... Performance went up but all the lag/stuttering I had before vanished, which was the big problem. ...

Yes, a single card will always win on that front. If I was rich, I'd get a 780 Ti in a heartbeat.









> ... There are just certain games I play that are very VRAM intensive that I think they could take advantage of a 760ti with 2gb VRAM
> instead of the 1.2gb my card now has. ...

Very likely true. Have you tried using Afterburner to see what happens with the VRAM usage while your playing games?

> ... I only have a 1080p monitor too so it shouldn't be anything but beneficial.... at least you would think.

Should be! Mine is 1920x1200, so just a bit more was sensible I figured. I would use 2560x1440, but my desk doesn't have enough
space for a 27" display, though I do have a 1440 panel for benchmarking elsewhere.

gr8sho writes:
> I've used Paragon's Drivecopy to go from AHCI to RAID and going from HD to SSD using migrate to container feature.

How many times? I've had to do a lot of clong ops; as I say, I tried all these apps, including Paragon. The only one I found that could
do it reasonably reliably was Macrium. I don't doubt that others have been able to use Paragon ok, but it didn't work when I tried it,
just resulted in a cloned drive that had boot issues. Before Macrium I used DriveImage XML, but that began to fail too often aswell.
Like all of these apps, Macrium can still get confused if Windows has any dross info left over within itself somewhere from older
partitions that no longer exist, but at least it's fixable and is a rare occurence. I also found Macrium's cloning/imaging speed to be
much quicker than DI XML, though I didn't compare the speed to other apps like Pagaron.

I guess if you have something which works for you, then that's all that really matters in the end.









Ian.


----------



## gr8sho

@Ian. Paragon's software provides an ISO boot utility that allows you to inject the required RAID driver and correct boot sectors. You need those utilities in the more esoteric "ops".


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Ah yes, I did indeed miss that snippet. Hmm, is that a typical oc for a Ph2 980? I see
> Anand managed 4.2GHz with 1.488V.


With the same board? Kudos to him if he could. I'm not sure I ever really pushed this 980 to see how high it could go. I just wanted to get as close to 4ghz as possible without having to bump the voltage up much. It's probably in a post in this topic somewhere as I logged it pretty well. But yeah, I am happy with 3.9ghz. It's very very stable.
Quote:


> If VRAM has been an issue than I can well imagine that'd be the case. Btw, probably best to refer to your card as the 448 core version,
> as it is quite different to the normal 560 Ti. Not the best of rebrands by NVIDIA, way too confusing.


Oh, I always refer to it as a 448 core, but being on OCN and having my info available below I generally don't bother, lol.

My real problem with the 460's I had is that they were the really really old 768mb versions. So they didn't even have 1GB of VRAM. Once I got the 448 core all that lag vanished. I don't have problems in games really now, but I can see the extra VRAM helping.
Quote:


> Very likely true. Have you tried using Afterburner to see what happens with the VRAM usage while your playing games?


Yeah, it is pretty much always maxed out in the graphically intensive games I play. I can manage Skyrim fine since I have certain settings turned off that aren't needed, but other games like Metro don't max so well, lol.


----------



## ozlay

with my 580 1.5gb card the only game i have vram issues with is crysis3 everything else runs fine so yeah i think a 2gb card would be best if your only planing on running a single display


----------



## gayLaser

I have a DVOM/multimeter, I am wondering where/if there are any spots on the m2n-sli deluxe mobo where I can lovingly poke it with the multimeter pins to get an accurate read out of the CPU voltage? I haven't used a multimeter very much but would love to find out so I know whether or not its safe to increase voltage on my 965 BE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> You could trade off cpu multi for reference clock(cpu frequency).
> Like 16 x 225 =3600,this will also oc the ram speed and NB frequency for more overall performance.


Going to try this out. I have read a lot of the information from the original post but I'd like any information anyone can offer regarding whether or not I can damage my RAM or NB when it comes to upping the reference clock? I am only used to changing the multi, which doesn't effect RAM/NB I believe?

I know it is important to down clock ram in order to not let it go far past 400 Mhz (800 Mhz) -- But is there anything I should keep track of regarding the NB?

Just seeking to trial-and-error a bit to see if I can get 3.9-4ghz using my Zalman 110mm copper heatsink, assuming it will be possible/safe.

_Off-Topic: Just a big cheers to everyone here. I always learn a lot about this board just by reading your correspondence. I have a lot of fun keeping this mobo relevant with all of your help and inspiration._


----------



## Gyro

There are no spots to find cpu volts on the board. cpu-z in pretty accurate.(most of the time)
You won't do any harm raising the refclock,to much voltage will though.
Read this guide to get the basics of ocing these boards http://www.overclock.net/t/307316/offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2/0_20
In that guide you will find a link to this chart of ram speeds in relation to the refclock http://www.overclock.net/t/146129/ddr2-ram-dividers/0_20
Use prime instead of orthos and a program to monitor temps(hwmonitor works good)

Gyro


----------



## gr8sho

I've moved on to HWINFO64. Much better than HWMonitor.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Still running an overclocked tricore in one of mine. On the lookout for a cheap phenom II quad to get the second one back up and running.

Love these boards, anyone ever figure out how to get AHCI to stick and get decent speeds on their SSDs?

I definitely noticed a difference going to sata 3 on my SSD


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Still running an overclocked tricore in one of mine. On the lookout for a cheap phenom II quad to get the second one back up and running.
> 
> Love these boards, anyone ever figure out how to get AHCI to stick and get decent speeds on their SSDs?
> 
> I definitely noticed a difference going to sata 3 on my SSD


If you lived closer id give you a Phenom X4 9100e

edit: oh phenom II nvm


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> If you lived closer id give you a Phenom X4 9100e
> 
> edit: oh phenom II nvm










I appreciate the offer certainly!

On that note:

Also, I can dig up a couple of ddr2 sticks for members. Most of them are dell pulls, 256-512mb-1gb but if people are looking for more sticks, and don't care about speed hit me up. PM me though plz, as I don't always read through all of the posts in this thread.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> Still running an overclocked tricore in one of mine. On the lookout for a cheap phenom II quad to get the second one back up and running.
> 
> Love these boards, anyone ever figure out how to get AHCI to stick and get decent speeds on their SSDs?
> 
> I definitely noticed a difference going to sata 3 on my SSD


I had a long battle on this front, Lucky. You should be able to run SATA-2 no problem in IDE mode.

Presumably running in RAID gets you an almost AHCI capability but I never ventured into it enough to know for sure. It would be nice to know if anyone is running a RAID 0 config with SSDs and has scores to publish.


----------



## renderedtoast

Is anyone running this board with Win 8.1? If so, how is the boot up, stability? And did the OS recognize the chipset and sound platform without the drivers? TIA.

Toast


----------



## RadioKies{~}

Havn't been here for a while, I'm using the Phenom II 940 on my mobo for over 2 years now and it's working with great stability. Runs quite hot though with an old artic freezer. Around 50c to 60c in normal/idle mode on a normal 21c day, it can go up to 95c when I'm ingame (ie Sleeping Dogs/MWO).
My new CPU-Z validation.
http://valid.x86.fr/ryauq7


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadioKies{~}*
> 
> Havn't been here for a while, I'm using the Phenom II 940 on my mobo for over 2 years now and it's working with great stability. Runs quite hot though with an old artic freezer. Around 50c to 60c in normal/idle mode on a normal 21c day, it can go up to 95c when I'm ingame (ie Sleeping Dogs/MWO).
> My new CPU-Z validation.
> http://valid.x86.fr/ryauq7


Lower the cpu volts to 1.36v,that should drop a few degrees.

Gyro


----------



## RadioKies{~}

I have been testing today..
Even though it's set at 1.625v it's not near that point. It stays at 1.39 whatever I set the voltage to in the bios (it used to be auto). Also, my cpu seems to run hotter at idle atm.

What settings are you running in your bios, or are you running a software program to alter stats from within your OS?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadioKies{~}*
> 
> I have been testing today..
> Even though it's set at 1.625v it's not near that point. It stays at 1.39 whatever I set the voltage to in the bios (it used to be auto). Also, my cpu seems to run hotter at idle atm.
> 
> What settings are you running in your bios, or are you running a software program to alter stats from within your OS?


I'm running a 955 so I'm using PMT for cpu multi and volts.
Try PMT,see if it gives you control of cpu volts.
What cooler and case do you have?
Are you using bios 5002?

Gyro


----------



## RadioKies{~}

I'm at work for now and have about 4 to 5 hours to go, going to try PMT when I get home.

Case: Cooler Master CM 690
CPUcooler: arctic freezer pro 7
Bios: 5002

Most all settings are hard set in the Bios. ie cpu voltage, memory speed/timing/unganged, functions like C&Q and fan profile are off and TLB-Fix is off. GPU, NB/SB, PCI are on auto. If PMT doesn't work I'll post my bios settings.

-edit-
testing now

What settings do you guys use for CPU/chassis Q-FAN control?

-edit2-
done testing

changing the multiplier does nothing for the vcore, changing NB VID does... but it has strange results

changing the NB VID I get these results:
PhenomMsrTweaker setting -> vcore result
1.3500 -> 1.392
1.3250 -> 1.360
1.3000 -> 1.344
1.2750 -> 1.312

Is this normal (I take it, it's not) what should I run/can I do about it?
I really have no idea what I'm doing when it comes to (core/nb) voltages.


----------



## Gyro

cpu q-fan to optimal,it will ramp up rpm as needed.
The M2N32's tend to over volt the cpu by about .04v, nothing to worry about,set the cpu and nb volts in PMT the same 1.3250v.
Mine is the same.
I have that case with 6 fans.How many are you running?

Gyro


----------



## RadioKies{~}

6*120mm CM fans,
1*80mm CM fan mounted under the the top dvd drive,
1*40mm chipfan (the one that comes with the mobo)

Is it safe to set it to 1.3000v? It didn't crash my system with StresstestPrime95 and I'm playing MWO for a hour. It is quite a bit cooler.


----------



## Gyro

It won't hurt it,if it's to low it will just crash.
If it does raise it a notch or two.

Gyro


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadioKies{~}*
> 
> 6*120mm CM fans,
> 
> Is it safe to set it to 1.3000v? It didn't crash my system with StresstestPrime95 and I'm playing MWO for a hour. It is quite a bit cooler.


I have ran my 970 Phenom II at 1.3v with at one time when I first got it. Mine liked it better at 1.33v for stability. Just make sure you are stable by doing some real world things that's hard on the CPU such as encoding or folding. I personally stopped using prime because, it puts a highly unrealistic workload on the CPU and when my PC had failed in prime, it was just fine when I folded on the CPU for 48 hours straight. I mostly use IBT (Intel Burn Test) these days since it can quickly find problems which is very helpful for memory/IMC overclocking.

On another topic, I just installed a new SSD about over 2 months ago into my system along side my current one which is my Intel 320 series SSD which i have had for over 3 years now. The new SSD I installed is the Samsung 840 EVO which i can say works just fine on our boards. The only issue with it is the TLC nand problem in these drives that causes read speed to drop on data written that is over 30 days old on the drive. I found out about this issue a week ago and did some testing with my drive. Sure enough, the data that I had written on the drive over 2 months ago is down to a average read speed of 39MB/s. All 840 EVO's have this problem and Samsung has a firmware update that's being tested and should be released in a couple weeks.

Here's some benching results of my current SSD's on my board which i did a few days ago for troubleshooting the problem with my 840 EVO.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Guatimo

I did it! (PhII x4 965) and it worked! http://valid.x86.fr/h1625h
Thank you very much for this all solving Thread!


----------



## RadioKies{~}

Haha, I know how you must feel.









Wish I had a 65watt Phenom.

Btw, is your memory the DHX variant with SLI profile? If so, you can set the timings to 4-4-4-12 @800mhz instead of the 5-5-5-18 and run the voltage at auto or try 2.0v like I do instead of the 2.1 the profile reccomends. Have it on 2.0 because I'm using Kingston HyperX memory next to my Corsair memory and Win7 BSOD at boot with memory voltage set at auto (it tries to give 1.6v and normally sets the speed at 667mhz because the bios doesn't see the memory for what it is).

Still running @ 1.3000v CPU/NB withour problems, btw.

now: http://valid.x86.fr/tjtmzi

Previous test: http://valid.x86.fr/ryauq7
Running a lot cooler.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Congrats on getting it working







. CPU-z reports the 955-980's wrong they are not 65w they are 125w. It reports the same thing on my 970. There are however some models of the 955 that are 95w TDP


----------



## renderedtoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renderedtoast*
> 
> Is anyone running this board with Win 8.1? If so, how is the boot up, stability? And did the OS recognize the chipset and sound platform without the drivers? TIA.
> 
> Toast


Did I ask to difficult of a question? Or is everyone running Win 7 64?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renderedtoast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *renderedtoast*
> 
> Is anyone running this board with Win 8.1? If so, how is the boot up, stability? And did the OS recognize the chipset and sound platform without the drivers? TIA.
> 
> Toast
> 
> 
> 
> Did I ask to difficult of a question? Or is everyone running Win 7 64?
Click to expand...

Win 7 on one and XP on the other two of mine.

Seems these two have tried and failed to get it working with win 8. http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20121128171334362&board_id=1&model=M2N32-SLI+Deluxe&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

Gyro


----------



## renderedtoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Win 7 on one and XP on the other two of mine.
> 
> Seems these two have tried and failed to get it working with win 8. http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20121128171334362&board_id=1&model=M2N32-SLI+Deluxe&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
> 
> Gyro


I'm running Win 7 x64 on mine. Not a huge fan of 8.1, but it does load fairly quick. Wasn't sure about the board's driver compatibility, that is why I am asking. Thanks for the response.


----------



## RadioKies{~}

Screw Win8.1







, the big question is: will it run Win10?

DirX12 is Win10 only, the nice thing about DirX12 is that DirX11 cards will be able to run DirX12 features. The most important feature being 50% reduction of CPU load and the remaining 50% will be able to run equally over all available CPU cores.

I'm running a X4 940 with a GTX560 Ti @1680*1050, and the bottleneck in my pc is the CPU atm in some games.


----------



## renderedtoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadioKies{~}*
> 
> Screw Win8.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the big question is: will it run Win10?
> 
> DirX12 is Win10 only, the nice thing about DirX12 is that DirX11 cards will be able to run DirX12 features. The most important feature being 50% reduction of CPU load and the remaining 50% will be able to run equally over all available CPU cores.
> 
> I'm running a X4 940 with a GTX560 Ti @1680*1050, and the bottleneck in my pc is the CPU atm in some games.


I hear what you are saying, however when Win 10 comes out, I'm shelving me current system and building something new. I'm amazed at how a few changes (4x proc, SSD, and a NVidia 750 vid card) have breathed new life into a six year old box. But at the next OS, it is going to be retired.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renderedtoast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RadioKies{~}*
> 
> Screw Win8.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the big question is: will it run Win10?
> 
> DirX12 is Win10 only, the nice thing about DirX12 is that DirX11 cards will be able to run DirX12 features. The most important feature being 50% reduction of CPU load and the remaining 50% will be able to run equally over all available CPU cores.
> 
> I'm running a X4 940 with a GTX560 Ti @1680*1050, and the bottleneck in my pc is the CPU atm in some games.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear what you are saying, however when Win 10 comes out, I'm shelving me current system and building something new. I'm amazed at how a few changes (4x proc, SSD, and a NVidia 750 vid card) have breathed new life into a six year old box. But at the next OS, it is going to be retired.
Click to expand...











Gyro


----------



## winxuser

hey guys, im new here and stumbled across this page







,, I am an owner of the m2n-sli

but I am having troubles with it,, it will not boot windows 10tp. has anyone else had success in windows 10 boot, if so did you need to change anything if not, I might have to redownload the iso file again


----------



## DirtyDevil

hello,

please help me. I had run the 955 already six months on, but after a reinstall of Windows I have the System Tool NVIDIA no longer the core setting.



According to CPU-Z it runs on 200 * 4 = 800 MHz.



I have the latest geforce driver 344.11, the driver nfocre 15:58 and 6:05 System Tool installed.

What can I do?
Thanks and regards


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyDevil*


Are you sure you don't have Cool N Quiet enabled under BIOS settings?

If that isn't the problem, you may try reinstalling System tools. There is a newer version of 6.06, you may consider upgrading to that. This is what mine looks like currently.



Slightly different, namely the option to set the multiplier. Not sure why you don't have that option, you should. Anyways, if you click the tab "stored profiles", make sure the one that is selected has the CPU Multiplier set correctly. If not, you will have to set each core individually then save the profile.

Also wouldn't hurt to navigate to the left menu under Performance, click on "profile policies" and make sure said profile is loaded when the PC boots.


----------



## DirtyDevil

Yes Cool N Quiet is turned off. Also the load of standard values has unfortunately brought nothing. The CPU Core Multiplier function is not available with me.

I have now tried to install 6:08. No change.



Now I have tried everything to remove it from NVIDIA and is newly installed.
This has also not changed. The core setting is missing.

Who still has new except the system to set up a council?


----------



## Gyro

You should try PMT for the workaround instead of nvtools.

Gyro


----------



## DirtyDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> You should try PMT for the workaround instead of nvtools.
> 
> Gyro


That was the solution. Thank Gyro.
Now fold the Cool N Quiet even function. I'm excited.


----------



## Gyro

Good stuff









Gyro


----------



## RadioKies{~}

PMT is the program that worked for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renderedtoast*
> 
> I hear what you are saying, however when Win 10 comes out, I'm shelving me current system and building something new. I'm amazed at how a few changes (4x proc, SSD, and a NVidia 750 vid card) have breathed new life into a six year old box. But at the next OS, it is going to be retired.


But... but... why?
This is what my setup can do at the moment with the 940x4 (undervolted) + 6gb [email protected] + N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II OC 1gb when I run Middle Earth Shadow of Mordor:
Settings:
http://i.imgur.com/NWeFgdB.jpg
ok it isn't 1080p, but 1680*1050
http://i.imgur.com/IjcpK0M.jpg
DOF and BLUR only make games ugly imo, vegetation and lighting didn't make much visual diffrerence between low and medium but the GPU was working harder (in the forrest world part you can notice some difference between low and med, but not between mid an high apparently).
Result benchmark:
http://i.imgur.com/fo7Rut8.jpg
When playing the FPS average is higher than the benchmark says it will run (capped at 60fps and the GPU/CPU isn't under full load), the top FPS and lowest FPS rating says even less.. Lowest fps count is only 1 milisecond when an explosion happens during the benchmark.

Everything I have isn't the best out there and is running @ stock speeds. There is good potential for OCing the CPU, GPU and memory so it can be boosted even higher.
Which brings me to the following:
I'm having problems with finding a good CPU cooler, the heatsinks that come with the mobo are in the way for a lot of standard aftermarket products also my high profile (Corsair with heatsinks) memory isn't helping.
http://prohardver.hu/dl/upc/2011-09/154233_141452_corsair-xms2-dhx-dual.jpg

Is there a list of cpu coolers somewhere that are compatible with this mobo/high profile memory?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renderedtoast*
> 
> Did I ask to difficult of a question? Or is everyone running Win 7 64?


Nope. The board works magnificently. I also run PMT for a 965BE. Use an SSD. Wicked fast.


----------



## renderedtoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Nope. The board works magnificently. I also run PMT for a 965BE. Use an SSD. Wicked fast.


So you are running Win 8.1? Any issues with drivers?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renderedtoast*
> 
> So you are running Win 8.1? Any issues with drivers?


None whatsoever. And I've installed the OS many times due to a ****ty Seasonic PSU.

IMHO, the whole ragging on 8.1 thing is overblown. 8.1 is the fastest M$ OS I've used, although I do admit to being very interested in the new OS X.


----------



## Celticmiscreant

What a thread!

I'm looking into options of a new build at the moment but decided to look into how much more power I can squeeze out of my m2n-sli deluxe and came across this. I bought the board originally with the intentions of learning the ins and outs of overclocking and then just didn't.....

Seems like a lot of people reckon the best supported cpu for the board is the 945? This only takes a standard Bios update and you are good to go right?

What about the 965? I see some people saying its easy to get it going on the mobo but what does it involve? What are the issues?

Currently running 4 GB ram and an athlon2 5000+ with a 8600GT. This just isn't hacking it even for basic stuff anymore!

What do you guys recommend? I was considering buying the 945 second hand and 8GB of ram. Possibly upgrade the GPU too. Whats the best setup for this board now that its nearing retirement age?

Any recommendations? Willing to get busy with Noob Overclocking tutorials if required!


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celticmiscreant*
> 
> What a thread!
> 
> I'm looking into options of a new build at the moment but decided to look into how much more power I can squeeze out of my m2n-sli deluxe and came across this. I bought the board originally with the intentions of learning the ins and outs of overclocking and then just didn't.....
> 
> Seems like a lot of people reckon the best supported cpu for the board is the 945? This only takes a standard Bios update and you are good to go right?
> 
> What about the 965? I see some people saying its easy to get it going on the mobo but what does it involve? What are the issues?
> 
> Currently running 4 GB ram and an athlon2 5000+ with a 8600GT. This just isn't hacking it even for basic stuff anymore!
> 
> What do you guys recommend? I was considering buying the 945 second hand and 8GB of ram. Possibly upgrade the GPU too. Whats the best setup for this board now that its nearing retirement age?
> 
> Any recommendations? Willing to get busy with Noob Overclocking tutorials if required!


945 is good as is the 965. You will most likely need to update the BIOS to 5001(latest) in order for the board to recognize the Phenom II CPU, but it will work like a charm. To properly manage the CPU and fiddle with the clock speeds you will either need Nvidia Tool 6.05/6.06 to get the performance tab in Nvidia Control Panel, or download another program called PMT to manage it. I've used Nvidia Tools for my 940/965 and now 980 and it has worked like a charm.

8GB RAM is max you will see on the board. I have all the slots filled on mine, no issues. As far as GPU the best you will probably ever be able to use before hitting a bottleneck from the CPU is a GTX 580. I have a 560ti 448 core myself and it runs great. I plan on upgrading to a GTX 760 with either 2 or 4GB VRAM to take advantage of certain games I play that love it(Skyrim, Metro).

For the age of the board it has amazing potential still. I recently made the upgrade to an SSD and it was a night/day difference in how fast it responds to commands and loads things. Love dis 7 year old mobo.


----------



## Celticmiscreant

Thanks Fossil!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> 945 is good as is the 965. You will most likely need to update the BIOS to 5001(latest) in order for the board to recognize the Phenom II CPU, but it will work like a charm.


Forgive me if this is stupid but how come Asus don't list the 965 or greater as being compatible on their site?
Quote:


> To properly manage the CPU and fiddle with the clock speeds you will either need Nvidia Tool 6.05/6.06 to get the performance tab in Nvidia Control Panel, or download another program called PMT to manage it. I've used Nvidia Tools for my 940/965 and now 980 and it has worked like a charm.


Great advice. Thanks
Quote:


> 8GB RAM is max you will see on the board. I have all the slots filled on mine, no issues. As far as GPU the best you will probably ever be able to use before hitting a bottleneck from the CPU is a GTX 580. I have a 560ti 448 core myself and it runs great. I plan on upgrading to a GTX 760 with either 2 or 4GB VRAM to take advantage of certain games I play that love it(Skyrim, Metro).


Wont you bottleneck with the 760?

Edit - Oh? I see. You are using an 980 in your m2n sli deluxe?


----------



## Gyro

@ Celticmiscreant , Welcome.

The 955-980 cpu's use a dual power plane(google it) and our boards were made before this tech came along,but just barely,so with the use of "The Workaround" either NVtools or PMT it allows use to run these cpu's.
These cpu's without the workaround only run at 800mhz.

And here is a great guide on how to oc our boards http://www.overclock.net/t/307316/offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2/0_20

Gyro


----------



## Celticmiscreant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> The 955-980 cpu's use a dual power plane(google it) and our boards were made before this tech came along,but just barely,so with the use of "The Workaround" either NVtools or PMT it allows use to run these cpu's.
> These cpu's without the workaround only run at 800mhz.
> 
> And here is a great guide on how to oc our boards http://www.overclock.net/t/307316/offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2/0_20
> 
> Gyro











Gyro thanks for the welcome and thanks for the info! Im gonna get to work overclocking my own rig tomorrow and see how things go.

I guess to really max out my MOBO I'm looking at the 980 then? I have found some Used CPU's on Ebay and Amazon. Is that my best bet?









So by "The Workaround" you mean using Nvtools or Pmt to alter the frequency?


----------



## Gyro

A 955 or 965 will oc to 980 speeds and are probably a little cheaper.Not that any of them are cheap these days.
See my post on page 550 for an example of what PMT looks like.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Celticmiscreant

And the second hand market?

Ive never bought second hand components... if buying from a dealer with good feedback is it a safe enough bet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> See my post on page 550 for an example of what PMT looks like.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


Thanks .... although I cant see what you are referring too. Ill check again. Was late at night for me when you sent that message. Gonna get OCing today using that tutorial

Seems pretty simple


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celticmiscreant*
> 
> Edit - Oh? I see. You are using an 980 in your m2n sli deluxe?


Sure am. Nice little CPU it is. Much easier to OC than the lower models for less voltage. I actually got a steal for this. Had a WTB thread up forever and someone finally sold me a 980 for $40.


----------



## Celticmiscreant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> Sure am. Nice little CPU it is. Much easier to OC than the lower models for less voltage. I actually got a steal for this. Had a WTB thread up forever and someone finally sold me a 980 for $40.


Aw man! I need that kind of deal!

I tried properly overclocking my rig for the first time yesterday. Got my 5000+ up to 2876 and memory timings at 5-5-5-15-26-2T. But failed Orthos at 5 mins. Lowering to 2808. Fingers crossed!

WTB thread?


----------



## Gyro

WTB=Wanted to Buy

Gyro


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celticmiscreant*
> 
> Aw man! I need that kind of deal!
> 
> I tried properly overclocking my rig for the first time yesterday. Got my 5000+ up to 2876 and memory timings at 5-5-5-15-26-2T. But failed Orthos at 5 mins. Lowering to 2808. Fingers crossed!
> 
> WTB thread?


The 5000 and its brethen are hard to overclock. I had a 5000BE that I managed to get 3ghz stable, but 3.2ghz was not. Man... that was so long ago. I jumped on a 940BE the very second it was verified to work with this board, lol. Best PC upgrade I ever made.


----------



## spikelydikely

Hi everyone! This is my rig:
http://valid.x86.fr/sgbh6h

I just impulse-bought a 2nd hand x4 955 b.e. (HDZ955FBK4DGI) without really checking to see how much jiggery pokery was needed to use it!








I'm hoping i can follow Hitoriko's AM3 installation but using PMT instead of nvidia system tool, but i'm not really sure how! I've got bios 5002 running already and a ps2 keyboard somewhere!
Does anyone know any posts detailing an installation using PMT?
I'm a complete novice at any kind of overclocking and only really want to get it running at 'stock' if that's the word.
Thanks in advance for any help given!
Spike


----------



## Gyro

Follow my set up here http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10980_20#post_19071878

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## gayLaser

I've just purcahsed my first SSD, found a (pny optima 120gb) for relatively cheap.

I've got it set up already in my SATA2 slot. Works good, reads at about 260MB/s. Boots up quick, great boost in my programs. Using my old HDD in the SATA1 slot still.

I've spent the last 4 hours researching around, is there much of a gain to be had or any other incentives if I was to use the jmicron middle RAID1 SATA port in AHCI mode? I've ran across different information but no estimations as to whether or not there would be a boost over my current set up.


----------



## Gyro

Here are a few pages of conversation that may help, http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10850

Gyro


----------



## TheBerserk93

Hi gusy is this club still active. If yes I am here to join, I have M2N SLI Deluxe with Phenom II x2 B55, updated BIOS to 5001 now everything works fine. Do you have any suggestions how to overclock py CPU, and other thing, any kind of reply is welcome. Thank you


----------



## Gyro

Welcome.

This guide will help you oc. http://www.overclock.net/t/307316/offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2/0_20 (use prime 95 instead of orthos)
If you have any questions or need help post here.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## wrxj

Hello guys. I have Asus M2N-CM DVI motherboard, is this essentially the same motherboard but without SLI support? I'm asking because I want to find a temporary replacement for my CPU which is AMD Phenom x4 9650 2.3Ghz but it's not on the "Supported CPUs" list on MoBo's page on the Asus website however it works just fine so I'm confused about which CPU I'll be able to run. Thanks.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrxj*
> 
> Hello guys. I have Asus M2N-CM DVI motherboard, is this essentially the same motherboard but without SLI support? I'm asking because I want to find a temporary replacement for my CPU which is AMD Phenom x4 9650 2.3Ghz but it's not on the "Supported CPUs" list on MoBo's page on the Asus website however it works just fine so I'm confused about which CPU I'll be able to run. Thanks.


It's a low end mother board and did not get a bios update for cpu's higher than the Phenom 1 9xxx series.
Your cpu is not on the list because it was released after the list was published.
The only option would be a higher PH 1 cpu like a 9850,but the gain would not be worth it.

Gyro


----------



## mswg

Hi all,

I've made a BIOS mod (v3) of the latest M2N32-SLI Deluxe 5002 BIOS.

5002R3.ZIP 559k .ZIP file


I've added the following:

1) Latest version of MediaShield ROM BIOS (NVRAID.ROM) - 10.0.0.38 RPT;

2) Latest version of NVIDIA Boot Agent (NVPXES.NIC) - 277.0547;

3) Latest version of Silicon Image SiI3132 Host Controller (7703.BIN) - 7.7.03.

4) Latest found compatible version of AGESA (AGESACPU.ROM) - 3.7.0.0

5) Latest found compatible NCPUCODE (NCPUCODE.BIN)

6) A compatible found MEMINIT module (MEMINIT.BIN)

I've removed the following, due to space limitation in the BIOS file:

1) The Japanese language file - GROUP ROM[11] - _JP_CODE.BIN.

*BIOS tested - Working.*

*Please note, you must use an original AWARD flash tool AWDFLASH with the 'cd - Clear DMI Data After Programming', the 'cc - Clear CMOS Data After Programming' and the 'cp - Clear PnP(ESCD) Data After Programming' switches enabled for the flash process to go correctly!*

Regards,
mswg

*p.s.: It's always a good idea to have a spare BIOS chip if something goes wrong!*


----------



## DrSwizz

@mswg:

Very nice!

I do have en extra BIOS chip so I might test it.
Have you tested if Thuban/Zosma does work with this BIOS?


----------



## mswg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> @mswg:
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> I do have en extra BIOS chip so I might test it.
> Have you tested if Thuban/Zosma does work with this BIOS?


@DrSwizz

Hi DrSwizz,

I haven't try it on Thuban/Zosma, because I'm personally on [email protected] Deluxe.

Regards,
mswg


----------



## fitzmooney

Hi,
I have a MN2-SLI Deluxe running a Phenom II x4 965 with the 5001 bios.
I can't seem to get the LAN ports to recognize anything attached to them.
Is this a bios problem?
I see on the compatibility page that the LAN ROM option is removed with this bios.


----------



## Gyro

In bios, check under advanced tab/onboard device config,see if both(lan1&lan2) are enabled.By default both should be enabled.
Have you ever updated the Motherboard drivers? If not try that .d/l here http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/30655/en-us

Gyro


----------



## fitzmooney

Hi Gyro,
The lans are both enabled and I have the latest drivers.
I am trying to connect a security camera with a network cable, but W8 is coming up with an unidentified network error.
It is communicating with it as there is a steady green and blinking orange light on the cable.
But I get no picture.


----------



## Gyro

Is the camera set up for POE?
http://www.veracityglobal.com/resources/articles-and-white-papers/poe-explained-part-1.aspx

Gyro


----------



## Fossil

Windows 8 isn't a problem with these old AM2+ motherboards, is it? I wouldn't be surprised if the mobo drivers were not compatible as there is no option on ASUS support section.


----------



## fitzmooney

The camera is mains fed, with its own power supply.


----------



## Gyro

I don't think I can be of much help with this .
May I suggest you take your question to the network and security or video camera section for some expert advice.

Gyro


----------



## Withinside

At long last I have returned. I've been around, I'm subscribed to this thread. I love my M2N32-Sli dlx. Can I still be added to the list?

http://valid.canardpc.com/t8isqc I'm having a cold boot no post issue with this setup

For the last 4 years or so I've been running this board around the clock with an Athlon 64 x2 6400+ on stock settings all manually set in the bios. Back when I got it I played around with overclocking it but decided I wanted it for the long haul. I set the settings to stock and never looked back jumped right into World of Warcraft on max settings.
Not a crash or BSOD or even so much as a hiccup in 4 years. Running dual BFG 8600GTS in SLi has been good but since the recent expansion to WoW all my settings have been reduced to low or fair.
So I went to Futureshop and got a ZOTAC GTX760. Installed just fine no issues following all the usual steps.
The performance increase was amazing I knew back when I bought it the M2N32-SLi was gonna be a good board for many years to come.
After wiping the drool off myself I figured I couldn't fly on 1 wing went back to Futureshop only for them to be sold out. I did some reading and found out its recommended to have a quad core CPU with dual GTX 760's in SLi I wanted a Phenom but couldn't manage to find one for sale online, but I did find an Athlon II x4 640 on amazon. Already running the 5002 bios I popped it in and so began the beginning of my baldness. It was always finicky about my playing with its bios now it wont let me in at all. The symptoms had me go get a brand new cmos battery. I've reset it with the battery in and the battery out. Went back to the x2 6400 works fine same as always did. Went through all the steps for a cpu upgrade a dozen times.The ZOTAC gtx 760 is a behemoth of a card and needs to be removed to reset the cmos or remove the battery. Few times I got no display or VGA beep codes the behemoth comes out yet again. The system will post every time 100% after CMOS reset. If I go into the bios and do anything or nothing exit with or without save, no reboot no post just hangs. After a reset it says checksum error F1 or del. If I choose F1 windows boots kinda groggy compared to the x2 but once loaded and running the NVidia control panel cpu clock settings at 214MHz giving me 3.2Ghz there is a noticeable improvement over the x2 especially when multitasking a dozen programs and tabing between them is seemless. Ran prime95 torture for over 24 hours no errors all while goin about my usual business in a dozen programs. Temps stay in the 30s or lower at idle and 40s to 50 on 1 core under the stress I'm guessing the thermal paste might be a bit thin over that core. As rock solid as ever, just don't reboot. I can shutdown and then post boot and load but no going into the bios.

If you read and understood all that I thank you for your time.

What I wanna know is

Will the 2208 bios work with the Athlon II 640 and fix my cold booting no post problems and not be finicky about me playing with the bios settings?
I read its a fix for this problem but not with this CPU.
I would like to get into the bios and manually set all the settings to what it is now but see if I cant tighten the memory timings some.
Ram was at
201MHz x 16 Athlon x2 @ 3216GHz 5-4-4-15-20 2T
Now its
214Mhz x 15 Athlon II 640 @ 3215GHz 6-6-6-18-24 2T
Board rev 1.04G


----------



## Gyro

Are you using the nvtools to oc?
Have you tried without the nvtools?Could be conflicting with the bios.
The athlon ll cpu's don't need nvtools or pmt to work.

Gyro

Ps,where are you from? I'm in the valley/NS.


----------



## Withinside

Yes it's the nvtools that's doing the oc. bios settings are all default which I would rather have all manually set and not be using the nvtools.
I used to use nvtools to change 1 of the settings then forget about it for a while or until a bsod or the strange reboot like it was a power outttage. I tried overclocking and stressing it with nvtools on the x2 6400 but it wouldn't let me go far from w/e settings were set in the bios.
Manually setting everything in the bios would let me get to almost 3.6GHz on the x2, but it was finicky about having its bios settings changed. Changing something by a value of 1 or .1 and saving and exit would give the cold boot no post, it would just hang. pull the plug let it cool down wait a bit and it would post an load windows with w/e settings I had set and seemed like it caused the hang, and run fine for the better part of most of the time unless the setting change was somewhere near what was probly its limit or then some and it would bsod or randomly just reboot. I think the reboot was the hardware detecting some limit on something and to protect itself it reboots. That's how I remember really old boards being. Thing is it would reboot an post fine. Now it just hangs it wont reboot after going into the bios. Using nvtools has allowed me to make small minor adjustments over long time periods of just "feeling the machine" and after finding some good settings manually set them in the bios which was finicky. Sometimes it would reboot sometimes it wouldn't. I rarely have to actually reset the cmos. The battery I replaced the other day was the one that came with the board I figured that had to be the problem.
After changing the battery and no difference I said alright its got to be a pebkac error >.< So I moved the jumper to reset the cmos, took out the battery and went to bed. Next day after work put the jumper back, put in the battery, it posted checksum error - defaults loaded.
I pressed delete, then F5 (load defaults) then F10 (save and exit) then enter, and the screen goes black and it just decides its gonna hang with me an do no work. After it hangs like this it wont reboot or post no matter how long I let it sit an cool down I have to reset the cmos to get it to boot again. I just wanna choke something or DRAGONPUNCH lol. My monitor is a 48" Bravia max itll go is [email protected] my eyes see rips an tears and the odd jump as im only able to push 42FPS to the big lcd so I wanna get another GTX760 but first I should be able to go in to the bios if I need to on the new x4 cpu. I have a wireless usb keyboard and a PS/2 one. the PS/2 is for emergency situations when the batteries die. Ive not had any USB problems other then windows telling me the ports aren't 2.0 no matter which one I plug into and I have the front panel connector in use to the front panel includes the audio.

Thanks









Some questions

Would nvtools actually cause it to hang and not reboot, and not ever post again unless the cmos is reset?

If I just uninstall the nvtools would this problem go away?

What is PMT exactly? I googled it and oddly PMT hasn't been copyrighted or something google has many returns for PMT I just haven't dug through it to find out about all the other PMT. Power Management Tech?

I have Sli ready memory, does enabling that in the bios without having dual vga setup for sli cause any problems?

NVidia GFX GPU bios setting, is this just for older cards that don't say "Hi I'm from nVidia" or is it something I want to have enabled?

P.S. Yees Beh I'm from Sydney Mines you can party at my place anytime Gyro you the man I've done alot of stuff you have recommended to other posters to this thread, just BYO M2N or use w/e junk that's not my M2N.



'Abort, Retry, Fail?' was the phrase some wormdog scrawled next to the door of the Edit Universe project room. And when the new dataspinners started working, fabricating their worlds on the huge organic comp systems, we'd remind them: if you see this message, always choose 'Retry.' - Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri

Always and Never are two words one should Always remember to Never use.


----------



## Fossil

Unrelated to your actual problem, but you probably don't want to bother getting another 760. The Phenom is an old architecture and you will eventually hit a bottleneck with a GPU. With a Phenom/Athlon quad-core that bottleneck is said to start creeping around the GTX 580's performance level. In your case, coming from 8600GTS to 760 is such a massive jump in performance, you can't even make a comparison. I would highly recommend doing some research on the subject before pulling the trigger on another 760. Or you can take a chance and let us all know if you see a performance gain or not.


----------



## Gyro

?1- It's possible,that's what we hope to find out.
?2- Try it and find out.
?3-PMT=Phenommsrtweaker,it or nvtools are used to get the Phenom ll x4 955-980 working on our boards.Neither are needed for Athlon ll cpu's.
?4-SLI memory is a gimmick and has nothing to do with gfx card/s.Leave it disabled.
?5-NVidia GFX GPU is for older tech,leave it disabled.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Withinside

Thank you guys again for reading my rant, and giving me some feedback.

I came home from work today uninstalled nvtools via windows CP programs and features it was listed as NVidia performance. I shutdown and it just hanged blackscreen.
I gave it 20mins then pulled the plug and went out for a bit. Came back powered up made all the usual sounds like its gonna boot fine but no beep just hangs.
So I reset the cmos and it posted fine. I figured I would try the bios it was still running 214x15 with all default/auto settings. I manually set all settings to what to values were showing in the various windows programs when bios was all set to default/auto and bumped the clock to 214 and saved and exited and well blow me down it rebooted, posted, and loaded windows just fine.

So it was the nvtools this whole time >.<

Thank you Gyro I would not have thought that would be making this happen. Everything seems to be working as I would expect. I can go into the bios make any changes and reboot fine.
Even the finickyness seems to be gone.

http://valid.x86.fr/vdic4b

I plan on getting a new mobo this year hopefully with my tax rebate. Ive been looking at the CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z for sometime now the more I read about it the more I drool like I did back when I could only read about the M2N. Im not done reading yet but Im thinking dual 760s will be nice with the next cpu (FX-9590?) after this Athlon II. I haven't dediced on which thatll be as im not set on what ram ill be getting for the crosshair(Any suggestions?). The dual 8600s originally were in my A8N-Sli premium which only supports dual x8 which is one reason why I went to the M2N another reason is just being a sucker for AMD and their crap they fed us about S939 then go AM2, but at least theyre holding somewhat true as the Athlon II x4 640 is supported by the crosshair.

Will I be able to upgrade the crosshair to something and still keep all the old parts even the ram?

I know this isnt the thread for this but I was wondering if you guys knew wether or not windows easy transfer will work to transfer this OS to SSD if I run WET now then install the SSD fresh install windows and run WET again will I need to go find all the drivers again?
I have already done the slimming down of my drive uninstalled almost everything and transferred everything to remote drives.

Im going to prime this now and get back to my wow life hopefully everything is back to normal.

Thanks again


----------



## Gyro

Glad it worked out for you.








Windows programs and bios don't always play nice.
You can lower the cpu volts a little too,1.4v(as shown in cpuz) should be plenty.

I used to have an A7N8X.
Everything but the ram will work on the CH,you'll need DDR3.
There is a club thread for the CH,check it out.
Someone else can chime in on the SSD stuff.

Gyro


----------



## Fossil

I am not familiar with WET, but I used Acronis True Image to clone my OS from HDD to SSD and it worked just fine. I didn't have to reinstall drivers or do anything fancy.


----------



## Withinside

My Vcore is set at 1.375 in bios turns into 1.440 setting to 1.36 caused it to hang. I tried this trick i read in another thread for asus boards press reset tap ctrl it posted all settings were same cept the Vcore was back to 1.375 bios hardware monitor said 1.4 even loaded windows cpuz says 1.408
Im ~200Mhz oc on stock voltage temps dropped 2C

Im gonna read up on Acronis.

Thanks again guys


----------



## frederthan

So Hello everyone! I'm a long time lurker/student on this thread and it's helped me out a few times to upgrade and troubleshoot my MsN32-SLI Deluxe. Thank you for all the help you've unknowingly provided!

The only thing I'm still confused about is SSDs. I know my MB doesn't support AHCI, but scrolling through the (MANY!!) comments on this thread I've noticed that some people seem to get one working at pretty good read/write speeds, and others find that they actually turn out to be slower than their old mechanical drive. I'm assuming it is a mix of which brand and model, and which sata controller you use.

I currently have a WD Black for my main drive that gets read/writes around 150/140. Can anyone save me the time of reading through literally hundreds of pages and give me some tips? Which models of SSDs work best with this mobo, which controller to hook it up to, and what kind of speeds can I expect? Is it worth the investment?


----------



## trinlmin127

Hello, I'm new here. I'm looking to upgrade my CPU so I can play games like CSGO and Dota 2. Source games are CPU bound, so I've been told... so I'm looking to upgrade .

Here are my current specs:

AMD Athlon 64X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ 2.61 GHz
Nvidia Geforce 7950gt
4 gig ram

I've been recommended the Athlon 64 X2 6000+. I've also heard that some of the am3/am3+ socket CPU's are compatible with my board. I'm not very tech savvy, so I've come here for some help. I've been told it's not worth upgrading and I should just spend extra money on all new components. I don't have the extra money and I love this old trusty pc, it's served me well. Hope someone can help.

I saw on your list that the AMD Phenom II X4 940 is compatible. Is that my best bet ?


----------



## mapesdhs

I've tested the 6000+ extensively, it was my main system for a while. Even just upgrading to an old i7 870 resulted
in a 2X speedup with many games, etc., using an old GTX 460. Beyond a certain point it's not worth pumping money
into an old system to play newer games, there are too many bottlenecks. However, there's a lot of utility from used
parts, I've built most of my systems this way, so you could initially replace the base platform (mbd/CPU/RAM), carry
your GPU over, then look to a better GPU later when funds permit. That's what I did when I switched from my 6000+
to a P55, the new rig had the speed to unlock the 460's potential. Later I upgraded to 560 Ti, then a 580, platform
switch to P67 and a 5GHz 2700K, then 580 SLI, and most recently a GTX 980. Trying to keep the setup balanced
along the way, not too out of whack. Only a few items were bought new, such as the 980. Others were new but
obtained much cheaper than normal via eBay auction.

Fair to say most of those here are big fans of the M2N series, and like to be able to get the most out of them.
A laudible goal, and I'd love to get my board upgraded to a 965 some day (can't atm, it's a pro board, changing it
would drop the proper PCIX support which I need); however, that's a different focus compared to someone such
as yourself who's thinking about upgrading for general reasons. For your situation, it would be a lot easier to
just replace the platform. Choose wisely though and you can end up with a really nice system for minimal outlay,
eg. used Z68 boards are very cheap now, and even today it's hard to beat the cost effectiveness of a used 2500K
or 2600K vs. the much higher cost of buying the latest chipset or later CPU models.

I've mentioned Intel above; obviously the AMD route is an option too, I expect used 8350 prices aren't that high by now.
However, I'm not up to date with newer AMD mbd chipsets, etc., so I can't recommend anything specific on that front.

Lots of options overall; me, I'm fan of making best use of 2nd-hand parts. 8) eg. bought an Antec 302 case last
week, only cost 25 UKP total. Rampage IV Extreme was 113, 1kW PSU was 55, 3930K was 225 (wanted a 6-core), etc.

Good luck whatever you decide to do!

Ian.


----------



## Yesgo

Hi everyone,

I really hope this thread is still alive and kicking with active members...

Thanks to this thread I have been able to use my M2N32 Sli De for the past few years with a 965 BE on Win 7 32 bit with no problems whatsoever. Few days ago I decided to make the leap to a 64 bit system so I wiped my current 32 bit on my main sata hard drive and installed 64 bit Win 7 with no problems. To my surprise, ASUS have revamped their support website and removed M2N32 from their support products list so there are no drivers to download. I had a look on google for the drivers but couldn't find anything useful. Could someone please remind me what I need to install to get my mobo in tiptop shape with the 64 bit system and where I could go to download the drivers?

I think this is what I need....

CPU driver
Chipset driver
Wireless adapter driver
GPU driver
Audio driver?

Not sure if I have missed anything out but would be grateful if someone could point me in the right direction for these elusive 64 bit mobo drivers!!

On another note, I also purchased a Crucial BX100 SSD for the system, can I simply just plug the SSD into one of the sata slots or do I need to download something else to get it up and running (or maximise the SSD performance)?

Thanks in advance for your input!

Much appreciated.

JC


----------



## Gyro

cpu driver- don't need
chipset,wifi,MB driver -http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/30655/en-us
gpu driver-http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
audio driver- http://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/information/17264/

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Yesgo

Thanks for the quick response Gyro.

I managed to install win 7 64 bit on my SATA hard drive but for some reason it keeps freezing on desktop after the fresh install. Tried the install on another hard drive (IDE), also 64 bit and again it crashes on desktop.

I am sure its not hardware as had no problems before and only playing up for win 7 64 bit. Going to rewind back to 32 bit and see what happens.

Has anyone experienced freezes on desktop after a fresh install of win 7 64 bit? I'd like to think the freezes are caused by mobo drivers not yet installed and not hardware related...

Thanks all


----------



## Gyro

Are you overclocked at all ?
check the event logs if you can .

Gyro


----------



## Yesgo

No its not overclocked. The system even crashed on fresh install of win 7 on 32 bit so I have reset the CMOS and pulled mobo battery out. The freezing persisted and now I have dismantled my pc to rebuild from scratch tonight. I think its to do with the mobo as I get freezes even in bios.....only other thing I can think of is overheating of CPU but that is not the case....

I'd love to get more life out of this awesome board (M2N32-SLI v 5002) but not sure if I can. Gonna run a memtest tonight just to be sure its not ram related but highly unlucky to be faulty. Already tried 3 different harddrives and still freezes..If memtest comes out clean then a new mobo it is I think....


----------



## Gyro

Ram would be my next guess.
Let us know how the test goes.

Gyro


----------



## Yesgo

OK...I have removed all hardware apart from the gpu as I dont have a vga cable. I ran memtest from usb, it loaded fine and test would crash within 5 minutes of testing. Tested 1st stick in all 4 memory slots, it froze everytime. Tested 2nd stick in all memory slots, again same story - pc froze everytime...

This leads me to think that it is the mobo dying on me but will get a vga cable this weekend so I can elminate that its not a gpu fault. Gonna try and get my hands on a second cpu and some other ram to test out. Im very tempted to ditch the mobo but want to make sure it is really dead before I throw the gem away, served me for 7 years with no problems til now :'(

Will post the results in a few days. Thanks for the help so far


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yesgo*
> 
> To my surprise, ASUS have revamped their support website and removed M2N32 from their support products list so there are no drivers to download.
> JC


I know this post is old, but just wanted to let you know ASUS still has the drivers up for all of the older hardware, including MSN32. Manually searching for it yelded the results. Just have to select the correct Socket option for it to come up.

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=M2N32-SLI%20Deluxe&p=1&s=24&os=30&hashedid=0jMy2X8lKstYRvev


----------



## Yesgo

Thanks Gyro and Fossil for your support so far.....

OK I thought I had a spare AM2 CPU and some DDR2 rams, turned out I was wrong, I have neither. What I did do was removed my HSF and resitted my 965 CPU and I have been able to reinstall win 7 64 with no freezes.

I am now trying to install the wifi driver so I can install the rest of the other drivers, I have downloaded the Vista 64 version from ASUS website (thanks Fossil for the link) as win 7 64 didn't have a wifi driver listed and I have read somewhere that the vista version is compatible. But everytime I try to install the driver from device manager and updating driver on the device, I get an error message that lists the Realtek wifi device and a note saying "the name is already in use as a service name or service display name". I tried installing from the actual setup.exe from the driver pack but its not compatible....

Gyro - I followed your link for the chipset, wifi driver below but that didnt pick up the wifi device...

chipset,wifi,MB driver -http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/30655/en-us

I feel so relieved that I have kind of resolved the freezing issue and wont have to replace the mobo but yet so frustrated I now have to break down this brickwall of a wifi driver install!

Is there a way to definitively uninstall and delete all the previous attempts of wifi driver install?

Thanks guys....so close yet so far...


----------



## Gyro

Try this one http://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/information/14043/

Gyro


----------



## Yesgo

Thanks Gyro.

Havent tried the link yet as I still get random freezes (using a very long lan cable in the meantime) and I think its a fault with the CPU or mobo. I vaguely remember once the mobo is flashed to 5002, the cpu will default to 800mhz and the clock speed cannot be adjusted via bios and needs to be done with ntune or similar in windows. I installed utune with latest nividia driver and under the performance section, the CPU multiplier is locked at 4x and is not a changeable parameter...

Is there a way to find out if the cpu muliplier locking at 4x is the CPU or mobo's fault? Im sure either one is making the system freeze and if I can determine which that would be great (makes my uppgrading plans simpler knowing which is at fault)


----------



## Gyro

Yes well running at 800 could be the problem.
First thing to do is d/l cpu-z http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html
Next uninstall ntune and d/l PMT http://phenommsrtweake.sourceforge.net/
Follow instructions for setup here http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10980_20#post_19071878

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Yesgo

Thanks Gyro.

Will give it a go and report back. (Fingers crossed.)


----------



## Yesgo

Ok tried PMT but freezing persisted....got a new 970 mobo, kept all the parts with the exception of old mobo and old ddr2 ram, now everything works fine with no crashes.

Great 7 years with the M2N32 board.....thanks for the help Gyro


----------



## Gyro

You are welcome.
Sorry to see an M2N go.

Gyro


----------



## MorbidFable

So glad to see a post on this forum thats recent. I am a new owner of a used M2N-SLI, I acquired it from a family member who no longer needs it. Since getting this, its done nothing but drive me crazy. I really need someone who knows what they're talking about and I figued this is where I should go.

First I will list off all my devices and then my problems and then I will pray that you all can help me.

Motherboard- M2N-SLI
CPU- AMD Phenom X4 9500
Case- Ultra xblaster pro
GPU- Nvidia GT 610
Headset- Turtle Beach X12
Earbuds- Shure SE15 (I believe)

Now my problems.

I'm missing a lot of drivers and think I installed something wrong.

Anything i'm listening to gets picked up in mic and broadcasted into skype, games or mumble.

Poor performance in a game I had perfectly fine performance before. (CSGO)

If you cant fix this problem please direct me somewhere, I've made four posts on /r/techsupport and got little to no help.

I'm willing to skype with anyone or steam chat to get this computer fixed.

I'm honestly sure there's something I'm missing but i'll post more as they come.

THANK YOU ALL I LOVE YOU.


----------



## Gyro

What OS ? How much ram?
MB driver's can be found here (under legacy-560 sli) http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
For your sound, try here http://www.overclock.net/t/1545119/headset-recording-pc-audio-instead-of-my-voice/0_20
Or post to the sound thread with your problem.
The 9500 is about the crappiest Phenom 1 going,overclocking that cpu on that MB is not really worth effort either.
If you can find an Athon ll cpu for cheap is the best way to improve performance.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> What OS ? How much ram?
> MB driver's can be found here (under legacy-560 sli) http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
> For your sound, try here http://www.overclock.net/t/1545119/headset-recording-pc-audio-instead-of-my-voice/0_20
> Or post to the sound thread with your problem.
> The 9500 is about the crappiest Phenom 1 going,overclocking that cpu on that MB is not really worth effort either.
> If you can find an Athon ll cpu for cheap is the best way to improve performance.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


Did you mean the 570 SLI drivers? (I assume you did) There is only 560(no SLI version), which has no driver support for win7, only XP/Vista. (M2N-SLI doesn't support SLI anyways.)

Morbid, you need these mobo drivers basically - http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/30655/en-us

You are guaranteed to have PC issues without them installed. I managed to mess something up doing a driver wipe a while back and had not realized my nForce managed to uninstall on me. Computer was all sorts of wonky. Everything was glitchy, stuttering, not just games. PC performance in general was terrible. Got the drivers reinstalled and everything was good.


----------



## trinlmin127

Hi,

I just bought a Phenom II x4 940, to use with my m2n32 ws pro (120w). I don't get a screen. I tried clearing the cmos with a few hard boots, but I still get nothing. I'm using the latest bios 2001. I did a bit of googling before decided to purchase the cpu, and although it isn't officially compatible, many people have confirmed that it works fine, including here. I used another cpu before I bought this one, so I know all my other components are working fine. I'd really appreciate some help, if there's anyone who still comes here.

Thanks


----------



## trinlmin127

Nvm. I forgot that i needed to change my bios to 1802. Everything working now. Cheers.


----------



## KitMcGuire

New here and according to what I've read thus far I'm suppose to POST a link to my system file. So here it is:
http://valid.canardpc.com/e6w2iv

I built my system about 5 or so years ago and am still in awe over my M2N-SLI. I'm considering a new board and build a new system and put XP and 7 on it and get it all ready for when 10 is given away! Triple-boot system has been a desire to do. Knowing ASUS, I have no doubt it can and will handle it all and then some! I have a couple questions that have bothered me since I put this monster together: what is the small black box for with the little control knob which seems to have something to do with the fan on the AMD2? Also, I've been wondering IF I can and/or should overclock this system and if so, I'll need step-by-step instructions on how to accomplish this! Go really easy on me! I'm elderly (66 years young), retired and have built computers since 1984...YES...REALLY! Hardware tech mainly, NO programming skills. I worked for Banctec (Dell's premier service provider for many years and was invited by Dell to cross over to their side which I almost did. I don't know it all! Nobody does! I'm still open to learn new things!


----------



## Gyro

Welcome.

The best oc guide for our boards http://www.overclock.net/t/307316/offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2
It won't be easy, the M2N-sli and the 9500 cpu are not the best ocer's.
If the guide does not get you what you want, you may have to use the AI oc features 3,5,8,10%.

I can picture that box with dial,but can't remember what it is used for.Can you post a pic?

Gyro


----------



## KitMcGuire

Think I'll just leave the system alone as-is then. It works great. Why ask for trouble when it works. Going to be a long time before I take the cover off again....long story. It's pretty anchored where I had to put it and taking the side off now is a big project. I imagine it might be some kind of either speed control or thermostat maybe.


----------



## Gyro

Ya leaving it be is the best bet.
Is this the box w/dial ?


Gyro


----------



## KitMcGuire

Yes it is! I was told it's a speed control for the CPU fan. Honestly I don't see, hear or notice any speed differences all the way one way or the other. It is what it is I guess. I just kept mine full clockwise and left it.


----------



## KitMcGuire

I'm also looking seriously hard at the new ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 AMD to replace the Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 I just got from Tiger Direct (bundled barebones package deal). WORST motherboard I ever bought! Talk about cheaply made! ASUS so far is the only way to go. I would consider a new Abit if I could find one for my AMD3 with ALL the bells and whistles for a great price.


----------



## Gyro

It's an aftermarket fan controller. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118217&cm_re=fan_controller-_-35-118-217-_-Product
Ya the Sabertooth is a nice board.
There is a club thread for it here http://www.overclock.net/t/1035333/official-asus-sabertooth-amd-owners-club/0_20 check it out.

Gyro


----------



## KitMcGuire

Thank you Gyro for the links! Just submitted myself to the Sabertooth group here and waiting.


----------



## Liveliness

Hi

Before upgrade I can use my old CPU Athlon 64 x2 4800+ on M2N-E working well but cannot play some game with performance,
I got problem after upgrade CPU to Phenom II X4 955 BE on M2N-E motherboard and running BIOS 5001.
My system including following;
Nvidea GTX 750i, Corsair 550W Power Supply, 3 Roll Memory total 4 GB, 3 Hard drive, 1 CD Rom, Creative Extreme Music Sound card

I already setup bios manualy as:
-set multiplier X16
-voltage 1.35V
Disable:
-C&Q
-C1E
-AsusLive
F10 Save an reboot.

But my Windows 8.1 x64 got crash during windows logo and around 3 - 5 mins will boot loop.
I try to use Windows 8.1 CD to repair but it still crash during boot to windows setup screen (windows logo loading).
I try to use Windows 7 CD boot but it still crash during boot to windows setup screen (windows logo loading).
For Windows 8.1 and 7 I already try both x86 and x64 version, the result is same crash during windows logo and got boot loop.
Finally I try to use Windows XP SP3 CD to boot it working well, no any problem found until finish to install windows, driver and some software.
Is possible I can run my system with Windows 8.1 or as least Windows 7?


----------



## Gyro

You need to install PMT(phenommsrtweaker) for the x4 955 http://phenommsrtweake.sourceforge.net/.See details here http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10980_20#post_19071878
Not sure about 8.1, but 7 will work on your MB.
You should update the MB drivers also.Win 7 drivers here http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/30655/en-us

Gyro


----------



## Liveliness

Thank you for advise Gyro, I found problem come from memory after change memory it working to boot to my windows 8.1 x64 as usual


----------



## RadioKies{~}

Yeah, most booting problems can be fixed by playing with your memory, at least thats what I'm noticing. My PC is running verry stable, but sometimes when I boot up the PC it won't do it. Sometimes it hangs when Windows is booting at the end of the logo (disk.sys), sometimes when you see the login screen and sometimes it won't even show the bios. I replaced 2 memory banks with another 2 modules and now it's working again.

Tested the memory (in another PC) and there were no faults. It's like magic and luck sometimes and verry bad luck when the PC isn't into it and says NOPE! PMT is awesome.

Have been running the C&Q function of PMT. I undervolted the hell out of my Ph II 940X4 and at standard Vcore (1.33, sensor 1.39? not at the pc right now) the thing is running 3,4ghz stable with a crappy aftermarket cooler.


----------



## kitekrazy

My M2N-SLI finally bit the dust. I upgraded a storage drive and the BIOS wouldn't post. I tried all sort so things but sometimes small changes reveal hardware living on life support. This system was going to be upgraded anyway when I get some more funds. I had a M3nPro to temporarily keep the system running.
The M2Ns were a surprise when you could put a quad core on them. I got my money's worth.


----------



## Gyro

sorry to here that

Gyro


----------



## Castwolve

Hey guys, I am new to the forums but I have also been on other forums in the past. Anyways, I am here in the need of some help. I want to buy this processor (HDX945WFK4DGM) on ebay its like $60 and I just want to make sure it will work with my motherboard I have the M2N32-SLI Deluxe on the 5002 BIOS and I am just curious if it will run this processor: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Phenom-II-X4-945-3-GHz-Quad-Core-CPU-Processor-HDX945WFK4DGM-Socket-AM3-/141292129460 Please let me know.

Thanks,

-Castwolve.


----------



## thewebmaster179

Man, I'm kinda shocked this thread is still going after all these years. Run into this by accident on a google search and it brought back quite a few memories.








I'm happy to report my M2n-sli Deluxe is still alive and kicking after almost 8 years of rather intensive service. Now that's what I call getting your money's worth.








I have recently bought a new Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 3 board for my daily use and I'm considering turning my m2 board into a media center. I also wanted to try to install SteamOS so I can stream to my bedroom when I need to. Has anyone tried this with a phenom II processor here? Does it work nicely?
I was a bit out of the loop since I stopped coming here but it seems Asus gave further bios support for AM3 cpus. Have there been any important imporvements since bios version 1701 besides new cpus?
Thanks guys! keep the dream alive!


----------



## mapesdhs

ASUS haven't bothered though for the M2N32 WS Pro, so they still lose points there. No update for that board since 2008,
yet the SLI Deluxe had a new BIOS release in 2010. I bought the Pro precisely because I expected better support. Grrr!...

I had to move on; now I have a 5GHz 2700K, 4.8GHz 3930K, etc. I still have the WS Pro, but I really just use it for updating
the fw/bios on SAS RAID cards.

Ian.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castwolve*
> 
> Hey guys, I am new to the forums but I have also been on other forums in the past. Anyways, I am here in the need of some help. I want to buy this processor (HDX945WFK4DGM) on ebay its like $60 and I just want to make sure it will work with my motherboard I have the M2N32-SLI Deluxe on the 5002 BIOS and I am just curious if it will run this processor: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Phenom-II-X4-945-3-GHz-Quad-Core-CPU-Processor-HDX945WFK4DGM-Socket-AM3-/141292129460 Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Castwolve.


Yes that cpu will work fine in that board.
It will also run the x4 955-980 with the PMT work around.

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thewebmaster179*
> 
> Man, I'm kinda shocked this thread is still going after all these years. Run into this by accident on a google search and it brought back quite a few memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to report my M2n-sli Deluxe is still alive and kicking after almost 8 years of rather intensive service. Now that's what I call getting your money's worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have recently bought a new Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 3 board for my daily use and I'm considering turning my m2 board into a media center. I also wanted to try to install SteamOS so I can stream to my bedroom when I need to. Has anyone tried this with a phenom II processor here? Does it work nicely?
> I was a bit out of the loop since I stopped coming here but it seems Asus gave further bios support for AM3 cpus. Have there been any important imporvements since bios version 1701 besides new cpus?
> Thanks guys! keep the dream alive!


Your board will work any Athlonll cpu or any PHll up to x4 945 out of the box.(5001 bios)
With the PMT work around you can run the x4 955-980.(5001 bios)

Gyro


----------



## Edmort

I'm here only to say I love this MoBo. I bought this in early 2007, and working every day since. Now I will get a kit of khx8500d2k2/4g, to put the memory frequency to 1066MHz . While this board works, I will keep this system.
Cheers (Brazil)!


----------



## trinlmin127

Just a quick update to say the AMD Phenom x4 940 BE is working perfectly with my M2N32 WS Pro board. Motherboard still going strong. Many thanks to this thread.

Dave


----------



## TheBerserk93

Hello folks, glad to see this thread is still going. I have a question since I have deluxe edition of this board. I have dual core and I'm thinking of upgrading it to another quad core processor. So my question is, what are your experiences with variety of these phenom quads and also athlons. Tell me what is a good combination with m2n sli deluxe. Thank you guys, I hope someone will reply


----------



## TheBerserk93

Go to ASUS main site and check your motherboard information, go to cpu support list and if you find that cpu on the list then you are good to go. Maybe you will need to update your BIOS to 5001 but that is just my guessing.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBerserk93*
> 
> Hello folks, glad to see this thread is still going. I have a question since I have deluxe edition of this board. I have dual core and I'm thinking of upgrading it to another quad core processor. So my question is, what are your experiences with variety of these phenom quads and also athlons. Tell me what is a good combination with m2n sli deluxe. Thank you guys, I hope someone will reply


Up to the Phll x4 945 , all Athlonll and Bclass(business class) cpus will work fine out of the box.
Phll x4 955-980 work fine with the PMT workaround.
Any of those above (that you can find for decent price) will be a marked improvement over the dual core.

Gyro


----------



## TheBerserk93

Thanks for the reply brother, 940 is not on the cpu support list I have seen 945 though, I just wanted you to now that just now i have oredered 940 this one from the link http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Phenom%20II%20X4%20940%20Black%20Edition%20-%20HDZ940XCJ4DGI%20(HDZ940XCGIBOX).html tell me if it would work if not then i will cancel the shipment. Tell me what BIOS do i need, i have 5001 right now.


----------



## Gyro

That will work fine with bios 5001.
Ya the cpu list is way out of date.
I corrected my other post,it should have read up to 945.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## TheBerserk93

Ohh sweet, thank you Gyro you're the man


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey every one I just wanted to stop in and say Hi to every one.


----------



## Gyro

Nice of you to stop by N2








Long time no see,get that garage finished yet









Gyro


----------



## N2Gaming

LOL not yet :/ I did find some camping gear I was looking for and some other stuff I had put away in it


----------



## TheBerserk93

Just to say the phenom 2 x4 940 has arrived today and it works great, no problems at all. Cheers guys


----------



## Gyro

Another happy M2N owner









Gyro


----------



## chadc

I have been enjoying this forum for years, but have never posted yet. Has anyone else tried installing Windows 10 on their M2n SLI Deluxe with success? I get on average one blue screen an hour for various reasons.

AMD Phenom quad core 9500
M2N SLI Deluxe MB bios 5001
6 GB memory
1 TB 7200 RPM SATA 2 drive on SATA 1 MB connection
Nvidia GTX570

I did a clean install wiping the drive after I did an update to get the product key. It is pretty snappy performance-wise and I would like to do some more testing.


----------



## Gyro

Do you have any bsod codes?
gfx drivers up to date?

Glad you dropped in.

Gyro


----------



## TheBerserk93

No man no problems at all, playing games browsing freely on net, nothing happens that should be a problem. except one, the temp of cpu gets really high even around 67 degrees even when I do nothing on PC, I managed to drop the temp by applying more fans around the cooler (it is stock cooler btw) and the temp drop from 55 to 59, but when i play games its another story again really really hot. Maybe its the voltage or something idk man, I will buy cooler master hyper 212 evo tomorrow but the components in my country are really expensive. I bought cpu for around 60$ when converted the currency from my country to usd. And now the cooler costs 45$ in US dollars. So the new cpu will cost me a lot of money xD but anyway I wont let my new cpu die because of poor stock cooler, because I have seen the improvement in speed out from dual to quad core black edition. Even though with 212 evo I think I could oc my new cpu up to 3.2 GHz with no problems but that again asks for the better psu because this one is not branded nor that good, ahhh man hard times of poor guy who likes building PC's on his own. Once again thanks for the replay Gyro, cheers.


----------



## TheBerserk93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Do you have any bsod codes?
> gfx drivers up to date?
> 
> Glad you dropped in.
> 
> Gyro


even though you asked chadc this question, it is misunderstanding. Sorry xD


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBerserk93*
> 
> No man no problems at all, playing games browsing freely on net, nothing happens that should be a problem. except one, the temp of cpu gets really high even around 67 degrees even when I do nothing on PC, I managed to drop the temp by applying more fans around the cooler (it is stock cooler btw) and the temp drop from 55 to 59, but when i play games its another story again really really hot. Maybe its the voltage or something idk man, I will buy cooler master hyper 212 evo tomorrow but the components in my country are really expensive. I bought cpu for around 60$ when converted the currency from my country to usd. And now the cooler costs 45$ in US dollars. So the new cpu will cost me a lot of money xD but anyway I wont let my new cpu die because of poor stock cooler, because I have seen the improvement in speed out from dual to quad core black edition. Even though with 212 evo I think I could oc my new cpu up to 3.2 GHz with no problems but that again asks for the better psu because this one is not branded nor that good, ahhh man hard times of poor guy who likes building PC's on his own. Once again thanks for the replay Gyro, cheers.


The 212 should help .
Is cpu volts set manually or default.
If I recall the 940 default volts are set at 1.39v,but 1.36v should be enough for stock speed.

Gyro


----------



## TheBerserk93

I've checked in BIOS the vcore voltage is 1.35


----------



## TheBerserk93

Bought 212 evo and it works good, from 55-62 degrees in dropped to 43-47, very good, and got that original cooler master thermal paste and i even have a spare 120mm fan to attach on it, so it can work on dual fan. My question is should i overclock a bit my cpu and see how it behaves under this cooler. And is there a thread on this forum or somewhere else where I can find tutorial for overclocking phenom 940.


----------



## Warmason

Hello! I cannot believe that the would be a place like this dedicated to my old mobo! So I have a question! I tried seaching the thread but had no luck. So sorry if it's been asked and answered before.

What is the best graphics card I can put on the mobo without being bottle necked? I don't want to invest in card that won't be fully taken advantage of by this mobo.

If it helps, I have 8 gig of RAM and a PII 945 proc. And I currently have an NVidia GTX 275 which is on life support due to failing cooling elements.

Thanks.


----------



## TheBerserk93

Radeon HD 7770 or R7 260x or GTX 750 is a good choice. I dont think your ph 2 945 will bottle neck any of them if you have good cooler you can overclock your cpu for better performance.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBerserk93*
> 
> Bought 212 evo and it works good, from 55-62 degrees in dropped to 43-47, very good, and got that original cooler master thermal paste and i even have a spare 120mm fan to attach on it, so it can work on dual fan. My question is should i overclock a bit my cpu and see how it behaves under this cooler. And is there a thread on this forum or somewhere else where I can find tutorial for overclocking phenom 940.


This is the best guide anywhere for our boards http://www.overclock.net/t/307316/offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2/0_20

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warmason*
> 
> Hello! I cannot believe that the would be a place like this dedicated to my old mobo! So I have a question! I tried seaching the thread but had no luck. So sorry if it's been asked and answered before.
> 
> What is the best graphics card I can put on the mobo without being bottle necked? I don't want to invest in card that won't be fully taken advantage of by this mobo.
> 
> If it helps, I have 8 gig of RAM and a PII 945 proc. And I currently have an NVidia GTX 275 which is on life support due to failing cooling elements.
> 
> Thanks.


Which board do you have? We deal with all M2N's.

Gyro


----------



## TheBerserk93

Thanks Gyro


----------



## Warmason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Which board do you have? We deal with all M2N's.
> 
> Gyro


M2N-SLI.


----------



## VeMasi9

BIOS update questions.

I am sure that this is in this thread somewhere but i cannot seem to find it. I guess Asus put the 5001 BIOS version back up , at least it was. I got mine here anyhow so thanks for that.
1 All i could find for a file was AWDFLASH. does this work at all like renamer?
2 Regarding the BIOS file itself how exactly does this work. do i need to modify the file or unpack it into a different format somehow?


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeMasi9*
> 
> BIOS update questions.
> 
> I am sure that this is in this thread somewhere but i cannot seem to find it. I guess Asus put the 5001 BIOS version back up , at least it was. I got mine here anyhow so thanks for that.
> 1 All i could find for a file was AWDFLASH. does this work at all like renamer?
> 2 Regarding the BIOS file itself how exactly does this work. do i need to modify the file or unpack it into a different format somehow?


No need to rename the file.
Just open bios zip file,put bios file on a usb drive and use ez-flash in the tools section of bios.

Gyro


----------



## VeMasi9

right on, thanks.

silly me , anxious to replace the Athlon 64 chip under the , (possibly welded on) heatsink, took it out only to remember that it should be back in for the update.


----------



## Warmason

So my own research seems to indicate that anything more powerful that a 560 TI would get bottlenecked on the M2N-SLI. What say you?


----------



## Gyro

You have 8gb of ram and an x4 945 that should work fine.

Gyro


----------



## RadioKies{~}

So... anyone tried updating to Windows 10 (and tried a fresh Win10 install after)?

Think I might try it next weekend.

@warmason
I have a 940 Running at 3.4ghz, 8gb ram at 800mhz and a MSI 560Ti OC edition. I can say that my rig is quite balanced overall, but different games have different results.

In my case when a game is running unbalanced because of a bottleneck it might be 2 things:
1: my CPU isn't fast enough (mechwarrior online hates AMD cpu's, a Core2duo running at the same speed is performance wise just as fast and an Intel quad core version is even faster).

2: if it isn't a lack of vram (the thing only has 1gb), which is the biggest bottleneck in trying to get everything out of my rig, the gpu itself is lacking speed.

Games and problems I have:
Anno2070 - gpu lacking power
GTA-V - mostly a vram problem, but the gpu itself is lacking before the CPU is
DragonAge - lack of CPU
The wicher - lack of GPU
Mechwarrior Online - lack of CPU
Sleeping dogs, Triad Wars - lack of GPU
Skyrim - vram (improved texture mod), after that the CPU
FarCry 4 - GPU lacking
Civ 5 - CPU lacking
Stardrive 2 - CPU lacking power to keep up with all the projectile calculations
World of warships - GPU lacking
Middle earth, shadow of Mordor - lacking GPU by far. not vram but pure power, ME-SoM can use a lot of ram for textures, but if it lacks vram it uses normal ram without noticeable performance loss (this is because it is a game originally made for consoles, the things with crap cards and miniscule amounts of vram, they used the normal ram in the consoles as vram with this game).

If we can get Windows 10 to run on this mobo and DirX12.1 is implemented into games the CPU will be less of a bottleneck.


----------



## chadc

I have had difficulty with 10 so far. I updated from 7 to get the product key, then did a clean install. I get an average of one blue screen per hour for what seem to be driver issues. I will look up all of the BSOD info I can after work today and post it.

AMD Phenom 9500
M2N SLI Deluxe w/BIOS 5001
6 GB RAM
GTX 570
1 TB 7200 RPM SATA 2 plugged into SATA 1 on MB

Running stock speeds with default BIOS settings.

I was about to put it back to 7 Professional, but I may keep working on it and share what I find. The drivers were automatically installed through WIndows Update.


----------



## Gyro

I'm likely to stay with 7 as long as the old 32's last.

@chadc ,any info you can share is welcome.

Gyro


----------



## Shipw22

Just got my M2N-SLI Deluxe working. Whether or not it lets me OC my Athlon X2 7850 BE has yet to be seen since it is a REALLY finicky board. Pics will come as soon as I get the whole system buttoned up.


----------



## Dbusybee

Hi!
M2N32-SLI is a great motherboard!
I was rocking 2 x 9800GTs for a while till one carked it. Wicked for FPSs!

Recently upgraded to Windows 10 (yay!) but now Windows can't optimize my boot drive, Samsung 840EVO SSD :-(. Also Samsung Magician says it cannot communicate with the drive properly. It's definitely going slower.
I'm using NVIDIA onboard SATA ports. Don't think my SIS3132 RAID port will work in Win 8 or 10, or so I've read!
None of my onboard SATA ports are AHCI compatible which might be the problem. (Recently I tried running Linux Mint and it intermittently crashed on hard boot - I think because of software NCQ on my SSD controller :-()

Anyway, I'm looking for a PCIe SATA III addon card to hopefully speed up my SSD and optimize it again (or go back to Win 7?). Most of those cards are PCIe 1x, and they are the only ones in my budget really.
Problem is, I think our PCIe ports are only version 1.0. So the maximum throughput of PCIe 1x would be 500MB/s. That's less than my SSD can do. Should I spend more and get a PCIe 2x or 4x card?

Anyone have similar experience with this?

AMD = Always Making Disks or Am De best!?


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dbusybee*
> 
> ... So the maximum throughput of PCIe 1x would be 500MB/s. ...


Er, no, I've tested one of these cards, they're nowhere near that good (Marvell controllers are terrible,
my tests showed a normal Intel SATA2 port can be faster).

I understand the continued appeal of keeping old boards going, but these days I think I'd just move on TBH,
especially wrt Win10 compatibility, etc.

Ian.


----------



## Dbusybee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> Er, no, I've tested one of these cards, they're nowhere near that good (Marvell controllers are terrible,
> my tests showed a normal Intel SATA2 port can be faster).
> 
> I understand the continued appeal of keeping old boards going, but these days I think I'd just move on TBH,
> especially wrt Win10 compatibility, etc.
> 
> Ian.


Thanks for the good steer Ian.

I believe you. I was looking for a PCIe 4x card, but am going to save my $ for now. Found some performance reports showing differences between PCIe 1.0 (this board has) and 2.0 running SATA III addon cards here http://www.anandtech.com/show/2973/6gbps-sata-performance-amd-890gx-vs-intel-x58-p55/2

If PCIe 1.0 specification 1x slots get a maximum of 250MB/s each way (500 in total), I'll be better off sticking to my onboard NVIDIA Sata ports. It's ok, I can live with AHCI ;-), my SSD is getting gets 247 sequential read, 215 Sequential Write (according to Samsung Magician benchmarking. Magician may be not fully working, because I just found out isn't compatible with Windows 10 yet.







(most of my TV card software isn't either that's been fun).

I just tried my SIL3132 RAID port (did get it working in Win 10) but it was slower.

Other than not being able to optimize my SSD it's running well in Windows 10. It has fairly modest hardware requirements.
The PC's mainly a multimedia and general use computer so it's okay for now. If it has a major problem then I hopefully get to upgrade.

Cheers!


----------



## mapesdhs

Dbusybee writes:
> Thanks for the good steer Ian.

Most welcome!

> I believe you. I was looking for a PCIe 4x card, but am going to save my $ for now. ...

Very wise, x4 cards that are any good are probably expensive.

> Found some performance reports showing differences between PCIe 1.0 (this board has)
> and 2.0 running SATA III addon cards here

Thanks for that! It pretty much echoes what I found. I tried various SSDs (both SATA2 and SATA3) on a P55 board, comparing onboard SATA2 to the Marvell-based x1 SATA3 card fitted into a PCIe 2.0 x4 slot (I deliberately chose to test with P55 as that was mainstream back then); check the 3rd table:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/ssd_tests.txt

The Marvell results are pretty terrible (runs much better with the onboard SATA2), and that's with a better 2.0 x4 port to ensure the PCIe card wasnt being held back. I did check with the 2nd x16 slot (which would mean it'd be running at x8), there was no difference. The only thing worse was the nForce results.

Later, I was able to do what Anandtech could not do back then, namely use a fast SATA3 SSD (Vector 256GB, which even today is often quite high up modern performance charts, since it can do 100K IOPS). Here are my results testing with different ports/mbds (alas not had time to test my AMD boards yet), though I didn't retest with the x1 card, decided
to focus on the X58 onboard ports since that would ensure it's the Marvell controller being tested, rather than a limitation from the PCIe bus width:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/sata_vector_tests.txt

Still rather poor, the Intel native SATA3 dominates.

In the end the only impressive results I obtained was the RAID0/10 data, which works quite well on the P55 board, even with SATA2 SSDs (check tables 7 and 8 from the first link above), though RAID10 did tend to limit seq. write speed.

> If PCIe 1.0 specification 1x slots get a maximum of 250MB/s each way (500 in total), ...

I wish at the time site reviewers had been more critical of this marketing spin re quoting aggregate bandwidth, since in reality of course normal desktop use never behaves in a manner which would show this effect.

> I'll be better off sticking to my onboard NVIDIA Sata ports. ...

Probably, yes.

> It's ok, I can live with AHCI ;-), my SSD is getting gets 247 sequential read, 215 Sequential Write ...

I've seen better with SATA2 ports, but that's not bad. What does AS-SSD give?

Note that Samsung recommends Magician not be used as a benchmarking tool. Better to use apps like AS-SSD, CDM and HDTach (I don't use iometer because it's too involved & time consuming).

> The PC's mainly a multimedia and general use computer so it's okay for now. If it has a major problem then I hopefully get to upgrade.

I carried on with my M2N32 WS Pro for a while, but after switching to P55 (which gave a huge gfx speed boost with SLI), I eventually moved to P67 in order to have decent SATA3 and a better oc (5GHz 2700K; see sig). However, 3rd-party SATA3 issues persist, ie. the Marvell ports on the ASUS Maximus IV Extreme don't work as well as the two native Intel SATA3 ports, so I just use the Intel ports, the 2nd of which I used for all later SSD tests, results available here for various models:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/ssdtests.zip

Note that I bought an X79 setup later, but it has the same problem with Marvell ports, ie. two good Intel SATA3, four normal Intel SATA2, and two Marvell SATA3 which I don't use. Intel took way too long to fix this (obtained a Maximus VII Ranger recently which is much better), but I just wish site reviewers had been a lot more critical of 3rd-party SATA3 controllers in recent years.

So far I've only tested Marvell SATA3. I have obtained a board with an ASMedia controller (Asrock Z68 Extreme7), but not had time to test it yet. I want to test my AMD boards aswell when I can, though none of those are particularly new (best of them has a Ph2 1090T).

Hope this info can be of use!

Ian.


----------



## Dbusybee

Quote:


> Thanks for that!


You're welcome

Wow Ian!

That's an impressive amount of benchmarking and testing! and a very informative reply








How did you measure windows startup time so exactly? Since it may look like it is loaded but there are still system tray items loading etc.

Thanks for advising better tools to benchmark SSDs with. Speaking of tools ;-) (just joshing), Samsung Magician 4.7 was just released today but it's still not Windows 10 compatible. Still getting errors that it can't communicate with the SSD







Give them time though, they'll fix it I guess.
Quote:


> I've seen better with SATA2 ports, but that's not bad. What does AS-SSD give?
> 
> Note that Samsung recommends Magician not be used as a benchmarking tool. Better to use apps like AS-SSD, CDM and HDTach (I don't use iometer because it's too involved & time consuming).


I tried CrystalDiskMark, that was pretty and was quite complimentary. Results were similar to the Magician results.

The AS-SSD results were much lower. (This is using a Samsung 840EVO on NVIDIA SATA ports with Microsoft Drivers)



Still, better than a non-SSD!









BTW, the other RAID/SATA controller on my motherboard results I tested before were (using Samsung Magician that may not be the best benchmarker):
SIL3132 using 1.0.15.6 Silicon Image drivers,
sequ read: 120, sequ write: 133, Rand read: 8469, Rand write: 13748.








NVIDIA ports results in contrast were:
sequ read: 247, sequ write: 215, Rand read: 100079, Rand write: 25182.
Hence, why I went back to the NVIDIA ports!

I can't be sure that WIndows 10 wasn't doing something in the background as it did any of the tests above. (Is it best to run these benchmarks in safe mode?)







(With Windows 10, they're making everything much more automated, e.g. updates, maintenance. Difficulties with some basic things atm, like finding what's on your computer, as there's a bug with no more than 512 items in the start menu! and Cortana wants to search the internet before your own computer!)
Quote:


> have obtained a board with an ASMedia controller (Asrock Z68 Extreme7), but not had time to test it yet.


Many say that ASMedia is faster than Marvel overall so that will be interesting! Like in this interesting article (it reckons Intel, then AMD onboard controllers are the fastest, I wonder if you will find that too when you test the AMDs): Does Your Storage Controller Affect The Performance Of An SSD?.

Good on you, chasing performance!
SSDs have been the best improvement in PCs for years for general use, startup, time to open or save files, IMHO! (ducks)


----------



## Dbusybee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dbusybee*
> 
> Other than not being able to optimize my SSD it's running well in Windows 10.


I found a way around that. I reinstalled "Defraggler" freeware, which I can use to optimise the SSD. I wonder if I confused Windows before upgrading when I uninstalled Defraggler I was using in Windows 7 and it had replaced Windows Defragger. Perhaps a setting was not reverted back properly and then carried on to Windows 10?
Anyway,







sticking with Windows 10. Aside from some annoying bugs the performance is great.


----------



## Valvi

Hello,
I am newbie here,
what I want is to summary for SDD + M2N32SLI- Deluxe:

- it is not possible to run AHCI ( better normal sata then raid)
- the best option is to run on nForce S-ATA + Windows default IDE drivers

It is correct?

I am curious because I just bough SSD (with the plan to go from win XP -> Win 7) and I tried to figure out the best configuration

I need this configuration for 1-2 years until I go for new MB







(I alredy have M2N32 for 7 years great MB)

Spec:
- MB M2N32SLI-Deluxe/Wireless
- CPU - AMD Athlon 64 x2 6400+
- RAM- 2x2GB Geil 800 5-5-5-15 (next step to buy next pair, because I lost 2x1 GB - bad blocks)
- 2x HDD + new SSD for OS

+other (not important)


----------



## mapesdhs

Dbusybee writes:
> That's an impressive amount of benchmarking and testing! and a very informative reply









Thanks! It's nowhere near as complete as I intended it to be though, I've not had a chance to redo some of the tests because I didn't clone Windows correctly, and I have a whole bunch of other models not yet tested, plus the AMD tests to do.

> How did you measure windows startup time so exactly? ...

I really didn't.







Just a stop-watch.

> Since it may look like it is loaded but there are still system tray items loading etc.

Ah, I don't time it to the desktop, only to the login screen IIRC, precisely because as you say it'd be difficult to go beyond that point with any precision.

> Thanks for advising better tools to benchmark SSDs with. ...

In general I use AS-SSD btw.

> ... but it's still not Windows 10 compatible. ...

Blimey, bit surprised Samsung have been so slow getting that sorted out in time.

> I tried CrystalDiskMark, that was pretty and was quite complimentary. Results were similar to the Magician results.

I test with CDM aswell, but for some reason I don't have quite the same intuitive feel for what CDM is doing compared to AS-SSD. Not sure why.

ATTO btw is kinda useless. However, people often want to know what it does.

I'd use iometer if I could, but I don't have time for a test as involved as that, too much fiddling & setup, etc.

> The AS-SSD results were much lower. (This is using a Samsung 840EVO on NVIDIA SATA ports with Microsoft Drivers)

I really found NVIDIA ports to be kinda bad. Was surprised.

> Still, better than a non-SSD!









True!

> BTW, the other RAID/SATA controller on my motherboard results I tested before were (using Samsung Magician that may not be the best benchmarker):

Indeed, I'd definitely recommend using Magician as a benchmark in that way.

> ... (Is it best to run these benchmarks in safe mode?)









Hmm, thing is, if you do that, it may give results which aren't indicative of normal use.

> ... Difficulties with some basic things atm, ...

And yet the planet as a whole fails to demand to know why such basic stuff isn't 100% working & sorted _at launch_. By heck we all give MS such unbelievable leeway with this stuff. Nobody would tolerate a similar level of product messups with a car or any other consumer product. Oh well.

> Many say that ASMedia is faster than Marvel overall so that will be interesting! ...

I'll be shocked if they're worse.









> ... I wonder if you will find that too when you test the AMDs):

Yes, I expect that to be the case aswell, overall order of Intel, AMD, ASMedia & Marvell, though it wouldn't surprise if sometimes AMD comes out ahead in certain scenarios.

> Good on you, chasing performance!

Thanks! Just wish I had the time to do more.

> SSDs have been the best improvement in PCs for years for general use, startup, time to open or save files, IMHO! (ducks)

Definitely. Just wish they'd move away from flash so the random IOPs, etc. can really be ramped up. it's been years since quoted research tech has been flying about the labs, we ought to have 500MB/sec random I/O by now, or at least the potential if the CPU can cope with the load. I suppose NVMe is part of the answer, though why they didn't sort that out much sooner is beyond me.

> I found a way around that. I reinstalled "Defraggler" freeware, which I can use to optimise the SSD. ...

You don't need to defrag an SSD, ever. I use defraggler for HDDs though.









Ian.


----------



## Valvi

I am after few days of new SSD + new system, here are some experiences (sorry for English it is not my native):

Setup:
- SSD (Crucial BX100) is connected to Sata1 port on MB M2N32-SLI
- Windows 7 64 (fresh installation) has native drivers for host (changed from nForce)
- BIOS - no AHCI for this MB then I use normal S-ATA settings
- the newest firmware on SSD, pity but Asus does not support Win7 for this MB then I downloaded the newest chipset drivers from nVidia (nForce drivers), but still I have few question marks in Device Manager (not so important mostly for USB host)
- I used few tweaks from web to setup Win7 (turn of indexing or defrag etc)
- Benchmarks show that SSD is faster 3x-4x times then HDD, good but:

I noticed one thing when I open webpage or new application (anything) it is like a moment to wait for response from system, which waste all benefits from new SSD :///









*1.* I am digging this problem it is related to drivers (windows one - access to temp files) or Windows setup (default - some user restriction?) or maybe I reached the limit of my PC performance? However it will be strange in Win XP it works faster

If anybody could help here







it will be great

*2.* It is OT here:
I wanted to install my favourite cRPG Wizardry 8 (yeah very old) and setup.exe never started in Win7 (process exist but nothing happened)
I tried to set compatibility with Win XP (SP2,3) as it works fine with this system but nothing happen :/ maybe somebody encounter similar issues? (How to run old progs in Win7 )

thanks in Advance

Edit:
Yesterday i did AS SSD test it shows overall 360 points (very good results), it seam it is a problem with windows settings
I pissing me off to select all the time access to selected folders as Admin, even I AM logged on admin account I need to read more about Win 7


----------



## VeMasi9

I think i am missing something here.
The one thing that gets me scratching my head is attempting to enable AHCI mode instead of the default IDE mode. I don't know for sure if the SSD i plugged in was formatted properly or not, i cannot remember what i did with the X25-V the last time it was plugged in but im pretty sure it is empty, though i did see the model number but also read no drives or something of that sort.
The big issue is certain memory slots do not seem to work as well as the first PCIe 16x slot did not seem to work either,... this is odd it worked before.
Sorry Check that last sentence. I cant recall if i tested the memory and the second PCIe 16x slot at the same time(POST) or not, but aftr changing the gfx card to PCIe16x_2.


----------



## Poolmaster

Hello,

i still have an M2N Sli Deluxe Mainboard.
From Ebay i get an Phenom II x4 655 CPU.

I make an CMOS reset and reset the BIOS. After that i install the new CPU.
Now get into the BIOS and set the CPU Multi to x16 and the CPU Voltage to 1.34 Volt.
After reboot Windows 10 loads, but reboots after short time and now it stucks at the "preparing for Windows Repairmode" Screen.

It seems the CPU won´t work correctly. I try it with an Linux Live CD but also won´t load.
RAM is in ungaged mode.

M2N SLi Deluxe Mainboard
Phenom II x4 655 CPU
4 GB RAM (Corsair TwinX 2x1GB CL5)

Can anyone help me?

Greets Lars

P.S: Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeMasi9*
> 
> I think i am missing something here.
> The one thing that gets me scratching my head is attempting to enable AHCI mode instead of the default IDE mode. I don't know for sure if the SSD i plugged in was formatted properly or not, i cannot remember what i did with the X25-V the last time it was plugged in but im pretty sure it is empty, though i did see the model number but also read no drives or something of that sort.
> The big issue is certain memory slots do not seem to work as well as the first PCIe 16x slot did not seem to work either,... this is odd it worked before.
> Sorry Check that last sentence. I cant recall if i tested the memory and the second PCIe 16x slot at the same time(POST) or not, but aftr changing the gfx card to PCIe16x_2.


AHCI should be enabled before windows install.
If you did not, here is a fix http://www.overclock.net/t/1227636/how-to-change-sata-modes-after-windows-installation/0_20

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poolmaster*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> i still have an M2N Sli Deluxe Mainboard.
> From Ebay i get an Phenom II x4 655 CPU.
> 
> I make an CMOS reset and reset the BIOS. After that i install the new CPU.
> Now get into the BIOS and set the CPU Multi to x16 and the CPU Voltage to 1.34 Volt.
> After reboot Windows 10 loads, but reboots after short time and now it stucks at the "preparing for Windows Repairmode" Screen.
> 
> It seems the CPU won´t work correctly. I try it with an Linux Live CD but also won´t load.
> RAM is in ungaged mode.
> 
> M2N SLi Deluxe Mainboard
> Phenom II x4 655 CPU
> 4 GB RAM (Corsair TwinX 2x1GB CL5)
> 
> Can anyone help me?
> 
> Greets Lars
> 
> P.S: Sorry for my bad english.


Do you mean x4 955?
Are you using the PMT workaround?
You need to reset cmos after cpu install also.

Gyro


----------



## Poolmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Poolmaster*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> i still have an M2N Sli Deluxe Mainboard.
> From Ebay i get an Phenom II x4 655 CPU.
> 
> I make an CMOS reset and reset the BIOS. After that i install the new CPU.
> Now get into the BIOS and set the CPU Multi to x16 and the CPU Voltage to 1.34 Volt.
> After reboot Windows 10 loads, but reboots after short time and now it stucks at the "preparing for Windows Repairmode" Screen.
> 
> It seems the CPU won´t work correctly. I try it with an Linux Live CD but also won´t load.
> RAM is in ungaged mode.
> 
> M2N SLi Deluxe Mainboard
> Phenom II x4 655 CPU
> 4 GB RAM (Corsair TwinX 2x1GB CL5)
> 
> Can anyone help me?
> 
> Greets Lars
> 
> P.S: Sorry for my bad english.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean x4 955?
> Are you using the PMT workaround?
> You need to reset cmos after cpu install also.
> 
> Gyro
Click to expand...

Yes I mean the x4 955. Which PMT Workaround? Where can I find this? I have reset the cmos with the pins on board.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gyro

For the x4 955 to work properly you need to use PMT(phenommsrtweaker) http://phenommsrtweake.sourceforge.net/
Here is a link to help set it up http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10980_20#post_19071878

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## XDRM

Ok guys here is one problem i have with my mobo ..........i finaly decided to update to win 7 64 from win xp!!!!!!new hdd install went ok did full updates installed nvidia drivers for the mobo all ok bios 5001 amd phenom II 550 4G rams 4 sticks!!!!!!!!here is my problem after all the install went ok i experience hang ups for 30 or more seconds regularly......!!!!!!!so i decided to check my hdds with hd tune.....!!!!!!!!inspecting my smart from the hdds i noticed that after the hang up i get a crc error count on the smart from the os hdd wich is new by the way...!!!!!so i changed sata cables tried on all ports by the problem remains that happens on all my drives not just the os drive.I suspect that the sata controller is gone bad but wanted to hear what you guys think about it..!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poolmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> For the x4 955 to work properly you need to use PMT(phenommsrtweaker) http://phenommsrtweake.sourceforge.net/
> Here is a link to help set it up http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10980_20#post_19071878
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gyro


Okay but when i would use it windows must boot with the new CPU but it doesn't boot.


----------



## Gyro

Does it post to bios,but not to windows?
In your first post you said it got stuck on windows repair mode.sound like it's a windows problem.

Gyro


----------



## Poolmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Does it post to bios,but not to windows?
> In your first post you said it got stuck on windows repair mode.sound like it's a windows problem.
> 
> Gyro


No it doesn't stuck at the post screen but at the first Windows screen with the logo and the charging circle. (Windows 10). I hope you understand what I mean.

Also I can't load any Windows or Linux setup cd. I think the power is not enough for the cpu.

Tomorrow I can make an short video of this situation.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gyro

If it passes post then it is a windows problem.
Try setting cd/dvd to first boot in bios with windows cd/dvd in tray.Or usb if it's on a usb.
See if that allows repair to be done or perhaps a fresh install.
Or you could try with you old cpu.

Gyro


----------



## VeMasi9

Ah yes. that can be a problem down the road , or whenever booting into windows. I had done that before with the very same ssd a few years back. All the while not knowing why this SSD , the first one i had ever seen, was booting slower than my hard drive,
Back to the story at hand. In the BIOS there is an option for raid controller to be set to enabled using JMicron controller. I read some of the guide you linked, very detailed btw, but i think most of it is in the case the os is already installed. So i set the raid to be enabled through the onboard controller since it just looked sort of correct, then disabled all the ide settings, i hope there not sharing with anything i'll be using. Not sure if that was necessary. I changed one other thing but can't recall what it is now. ill let ya know later in time.


----------



## mlreta

Hi, all,

I've been happy with my M2N32-SLI Deluxe for over 8 years, and a while ago I dumped a Phenom II X4 970 at it (after upgrading to 5002 bios).

Now I'm considering a graphics card, and I'm looking for something that allow me to run GTA V and FIFA 16, for example. I do not expect to run those at ultra settings, but I will expect a nice resolution and detail level. I'm considering using 2 GTX580 cards in SLI, or using an HD6990. The last one will need a PSU upgrade, as it is really power-hungry.

What do you guys suggest?

Thanks in advance,

Mariano


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlreta*
> 
> Hi, all,
> 
> I've been happy with my M2N32-SLI Deluxe for over 8 years, and a while ago I dumped a Phenom II X4 970 at it (after upgrading to 5002 bios).
> 
> Now I'm considering a graphics card, and I'm looking for something that allow me to run GTA V and FIFA 16, for example. I do not expect to run those at ultra settings, but I will expect a nice resolution and detail level. I'm considering using 2 GTX580 cards in SLI, or using an HD6990. The last one will need a PSU upgrade, as it is really power-hungry.
> 
> What do you guys suggest?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Mariano


Do you already have those cards?


----------



## mlreta

Nope. I'm planning on buying them (used, of course). I'm open to other suggestions, too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> Do you already have those cards?


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlreta*
> 
> Nope. I'm planning on buying them (used, of course). I'm open to other suggestions, too.


Well the 580 is a 1.5gb card or a 3gb card I would not recommend the 1.5gb card because you should really have 2gb or more ram for gta V 3gb or more would be best.

The 6990 is a 2gb card well 2gb per gpu meaning you can only use 2gb at a time but it draws alot of power and puts out alot of heat so I wouldn't recommend it.

What I would recommend is the 580 3gb version or an HD 7950 they are about the same performance and price range used.

also an R7-370


----------



## mlreta

But those newer cards are PCI-Ex v3, and the mobo is 2 (or 2.1, I'm not really sure). So the card won't be used at its max.

That's why I'm looking at the HD6xxx or GTX5xx families.

I'll see if I can find the 3GB 580 here in my country (it is extremely rare to find).

Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> Well the 580 is a 1.5gb card or a 3gb card I would not recommend the 1.5gb card because you should really have 2gb or more ram for gta V 3gb or more would be best.
> 
> The 6990 is a 2gb card well 2gb per gpu meaning you can only use 2gb at a time but it draws alot of power and puts out alot of heat so I wouldn't recommend it.
> 
> What I would recommend is the 580 3gb version or a 7950 they are about the same performance and price range used.
> 
> also an R7-370


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlreta*
> 
> But those newer cards are PCI-Ex v3, and the mobo is 2 (or 2.1, I'm not really sure). So the card won't be used at its max.
> 
> That's why I'm looking at the HD6xxx or GTX5xx families.
> 
> I'll see if I can find the 3GB 580 here in my country (it is extremely rare to find).
> 
> Thank you!


pcie 3 is backwards compatible with pcie 1.1 you will only loss like 2-5 fps


----------



## mlreta

I knew about backwards compatibility, but I thought the loss would be much higher. This is interesting. So you say that a, say R7 370 2GB (retails for 300 in my country) that performs equivalent as a 580 with 1.5GB (you can get a good one somewhere between 200 and 250 here), would be better? But what about two 580s in SLI? This mobo can't do Crossfire, so two R7 is out of the question. Should I consider the 960 instead? Maybe in SLI config, also? Only concern is that the 960 is around 500 here, so an SLI-based twin-960 config will be twice the price compared to the 580s.

I don't want to spend a lot of money that will not make a huge difference (as it seems to be the case with the 580 vs 960, even with advantage for the 580 in some aspects).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> pcie 3 is backwards compatible with pcie 1.1 you will only loss like 2-5 fps


----------



## mlreta

Hi, all,

Me again. I've been trying to find if someone else is using a Phenom II X4 970 with this mobo. I couldn't find anyone. Is it just me? I'm having a couple of questions I would like to ask if someone else is doing this, too. Using M2NTweaker, I couldn't go over 3100 (15.5x), because it starts to freeze randomly. At 17.5, it freezes immediately. Anything else I should tweak?

Also, how can I go into the 1st post "hall of fame" of this mobo users?









Thanks,

Mariano


----------



## Gyro

Can you post a cpu-z sreenshot,with cpu,memory please.
Try the setup I am using for my 955 http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10980_20#post_19071878
It's been a while since anyone has been added to the list because the member with editing powers (n2gaming)does not come around much anymore.

Gyro


----------



## mlreta

I did the validation with CPU-Z and here's the link: http://valid.x86.fr/y8c4bv

Do you want me to post the captures anyway?

And I guess my fame and fortune that come from being on that list will have to wait...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Can you post a cpu-z sreenshot,with cpu,memory please.
> Gyro


----------



## mlreta

I used your settings and now I see that it keeps jumping back and forth from P0 to P2. I guess that is normal, when using Cool&Quiet, right?

Thank you very much for your suggestion!

Mariano
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Try the setup I am using for my 955 http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10980_20#post_19071878


Update: I had to tweak it down just a notch, to 16.5, as it seems that it gets too hot at 17. It shut down itself. Now running at 16.5, I'll try a CPU-intensive app to see how it responds.


----------



## Gyro

In the main window of the tweaker,in the drop down box choose high perf if you want/need full power.
With full power comes full heat








More/better cooling might be in order.

Gyro


----------



## mlreta

I checked temperatures with HWMonitor (by CPUID). With your suggested settings, at idle, I get 55 degrees C. At full speed (17x) it reached 91 degrees and immediately shut down.

I guess I need a better cooler...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> With full power comes full heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More/better cooling might be in order.
> 
> Gyro


Update: And I think I set a new record:


----------



## mlreta

OK, it seems I'm starting to get this...

I investigated a little more, and then I tweaked with the parameters, and came up with this:






Now, I'm peaking at 61 C at 3500. I'll run a stress test at that setting.

According to specs, my CPU support:

Electrical / Thermal parameters
V core ? 1.225V - 1.425V
V NorthBridge 1.05V - 1.15V
Maximum operating temperature ? 55°C - 62°C
Thermal Design Power ? 125 Watt

So, I'm wondering if I should try the different parameters for NB V and CPU V.

Thanks for the patience, guys!

Mariano


----------



## Gyro

What does cpu-z give for cpu volts when set to high performance? You should be about 1.36v for P0.
The 32's usually over volt the cpu between .03-.04v.So 1.30v in bios and tweaker reads as 1.344 appox.
In the tweaker the cpu/nb vid should be the same,they are both on the cpu.
You can increase NB chip volts in the bios .
Stock NB freq is 1600mhz and can be oc'd along with the ram freq by increasing the reference clock.

I run a lower multi and a higher ref clock.(cpu freq)
Here is a great guide for ocing our boards http://www.overclock.net/t/307316/offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2/0_20

Gyro

cpu-z.jpg 867k .jpg file


----------



## mlreta

OK, I haven't replied because I'm working non-stop trying to follow that guide you pointed for me. My first test, since I thought my system was stable, was to run Prime95 (as it supports 4 cores). It crashed my computer in less than 5 seconds. So I guess it was not stable...


----------



## Gyro

Did you start testing with default settings?

Gyro


----------



## mlreta

Sorry for the delay. I made lots of tests. I determined that I cannot use the (supposed) default CPU voltage of 1.30, as temperature will raise to 100 degrees even at 800 Mhz and with the computer on the BIOS config screen. So it seems that my stock cooling solution is not enough to even handle this. I'll keep using it as I showed in the screen captures above, but with a little lower values for high performance (16.5x, 1.175V).

Running the Small FFT test on Prime95, I found it stable, althought temperature quickly raised. In 3 minutes it reached 83 degrees. I stopped there. If I tried the combined test (the third one), it simply killed (rebooted) the computer in around 10 seconds of running.



I started to evaluate different cooling solutions. I'm considering an all air (CoolerMaster Hyper 212) vs. a liquid-cooled solution (Corsair H60). Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Mariano


----------



## Gyro

I would suggest reseating the cpu cooler,with new thermal paste.
Something is not right there.
The 212 is a good cooler.

Gyro


----------



## mlreta

So, I took your advice. I disassembled my whole computer, and took the opportunity to move it to a bigger case I had lying around. I disassembled the cooler, and found out it was clogged with dirt. I cleaned it thoroughly, and now it's running at full speed, for over 6 hours, at 17.5x and 1.3250 v, at around 79 degrees!!!!! Now, we're talking... hehehehehe

I'll start with the guide you referenced, and see what I can achieve from there.

Regards, and thank you for your kind advice!

Mariano


----------



## mattliston

After all these years, my Asus M2n SLI Deluxe is still kicking hard! it has a phenom quad 2.4GHz OC'd to approx 2.9 via bus and slight multi decrease, and running a 5770 1gb. Still has the original DDR2 800 G Skill I bought with it.

It is currently a secondary folding machine and when I have people over it can still play plenty of games at 720p perfectly okay.


----------



## Gyro

Thank for stopping by and sharing:thumb:

Gyro


----------



## TheBerserk93

Hello guys, so I am wondering if my pheno 2 x4 940 BE would support ddr3 ram because i wantt o upgrade to a new motherboard with am3 socket.


----------



## mattliston

Google it. Usually when I google a cpu, a link for cpu world, or cpu boss,(or something similar) pops in the results, adn it links you to a website that has some pretty awesome detail on your hardware


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBerserk93*
> 
> Hello guys, so I am wondering if my pheno 2 x4 940 BE would support ddr3 ram because i wantt o upgrade to a new motherboard with am3 socket.


No,x4 940 supports DDR2 only.

Gyro


----------



## TheBerserk93

Yeah i thought so, i bought r9 270x and found out this cpu will bottleneck it and also 4gb of ddr2 ram, i will overclock my processor to make thing less worse and its seems a goodbye from m2n sli deluxe, i will buy fx 6300 and Asus M5A97 R2.0 when i have the money. Thanks all.


----------



## VeMasi9

Hi all . I could use an few opinions on this.
Asus M2N 570 SLI Deluxe , 4x1GB DDR2/PC26400 @800MHz , Athlon II 250, BIOS v 5001, Posts into BIOS fine and everything seems to work in BIOS. Tried a few disks and one had windows 8 already on it, won't boot from CD/DVD or removable , with a few different images of Windows. Let me know what im missing please.


----------



## VeMasi9

ill try to explain better.
BIOS update 5001 seems to work . PC POSTS well enough. All hardware is seen in the BIOS menu with the only caveat being a message which reads no boot device detected, press ctrl alt del to restart. My question is how to heck do i install an OS ?.
I tried using a copy of Windows Vista ultimate left over from a few years back, as well as an ISO of windows 7 on USB. Also the a drive with windows 8 from this pc im using would not even start up. Is there some bandwidth limitation or another setting which i need to know about?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeMasi9*
> 
> ill try to explain better.
> BIOS update 5001 seems to work . PC POSTS well enough. All hardware is seen in the BIOS menu with the only caveat being a message which reads no boot device detected, press ctrl alt del to restart. My question is how to heck do i install an OS ?.
> I tried using a copy of Windows Vista ultimate left over from a few years back, as well as an ISO of windows 7 on USB. Also the a drive with windows 8 from this pc im using would not even start up. Is there some bandwidth limitation or another setting which i need to know about?


Something is not right. If you have everything connected properly and the controllers are not disabled in the BIOS you should be able to boot.


----------



## VeMasi9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Something is not right. If you have everything connected properly and the controllers are not disabled in the BIOS you should be able to boot.


that is the thing. i am not entirely sure what needs to be set to auto or manual or none. The manual states IDE should be left on Auto, though i did not know that. I am using the Second PCIe(Black) slot, but i had it on 16xup16xdown. Then there is 5xHT . I am not sure what that does. i am guessing hyper-transfer bandwidth or frequency maybe. ill give it another go shortly.

Also if anyone recommends not using the same surge suppressor as the one this pc is plugged into , do let me know please.


----------



## Gyro

If you are unsure of settings,reset bios defaults.

Gyro


----------



## VeMasi9

thanks, that seemed to work, for the most part. I think i can get windows to work properly now.

Questions regarding Voltages. Should the CPU/Chipset HT Voltage be increased at all? Also what are temps for the MB for ya'll or anyone who sees this..


----------



## Gyro

Glad that helped.
Unless you are ocing quite high on the reference clock(raises ht also) no need for more volts to HT.
My MB temps are few degrees C above ambient at idle and raises about 10 C under load.

Gyro


----------



## Andrei221

Hey guys. So I got a M2N-E board with a Opteron 3285 running, and today I also received 2x4gb Hynix DDR2 RAM. But as far as I can see, the memories are server memories, and the PC does not boot.

Is there any tweak available for this motherboard to get my RAM working? Thanks


----------



## Gyro

Server ram is not supported .
http://stores.ebay.com/GeeK-NoiZe-Memory-and-More/RAM-Types-Explained.html

Gyro


----------



## VeMasi9

Thanks Gyro. I was not sure about the HT voltage. the athlon 64 did not saturate the 2000MHz im sure, but the newer Ahtlon II may need it just to boot. And my mB temps are 45°C , looking at hardware monitor in BIOS.
Sata

Cant boot part deux

Having trouble recognizing a device to boot from. It may be the BIOS or Sata II controller or something i dont know about, this board is very touchy when attempting to boot from anything. I had to manually set some things , things i cant remember now. Has this sort of thing been an issue for anyone using 5001 or standard BIOS versions?


----------



## Gyro

Have you tried using the jmicron controller.
Either the one above the primary pci-e slot or the one on the back?

Gyro


----------



## VeMasi9

Multiplier set to x4 by default/ Auto

the auto settings clocked the bus at about 800MHz . Never seen that before.
there is a small part of the summary from cpu-z listed right below. As you can see the stock frequency gets to 3.0ghz in the end. The HT speed is what gets me , i thought it was not even capable of going over 2000Mhz

Name AMD Athlon II X2 250
Codename Regor
Specification AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250 Processor
Package Socket AM3 (938)
CPUID F.6.2
Extended CPUID 10.6
Brand ID 13
Core Stepping DA-C2
Technology 45 nm
TDP Limit 62 Watts
Core Speed 3017.2 MHz
Multiplier x Bus Speed 4.0 x 754.3 MHz
HT Link speed 3771.5 MHz
Stock frequency 3000 MHz


----------



## Gyro

Multi set to x4 is cool & quiet enabled,to run at full speed all the time disable cool & quiet.
Cpu-z is not always accurate when reading ht speed on these older boards,nothing to worry about.

Gyro


----------



## VeMasi9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Multi set to x4 is cool & quiet enabled,to run at full speed all the time disable cool & quiet.
> Cpu-z is not always accurate when reading ht speed on these older boards,nothing to worry about.
> 
> Gyro


So what we got to do to be part of club M2N SLI ? CPU-Z Validation. ? Stress test then validate? HOw can i get the badge or banner that reads same as yours.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeMasi9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Multi set to x4 is cool & quiet enabled,to run at full speed all the time disable cool & quiet.
> Cpu-z is not always accurate when reading ht speed on these older boards,nothing to worry about.
> 
> Gyro
> 
> 
> 
> So what we got to do to be part of club M2N SLI ? CPU-Z Validation. ? Stress test then validate? HOw can i get the badge or banner that reads same as yours.
Click to expand...

Just a cpu-z validation is needed.
Just add a link to the club thread to your sig.

Gyro


----------



## uwks

Hi everyone.

Sorry for my English, it's not my native language.

Have been reading this forum for some time when got interested in upgrading my M2N32SLI Deluxe WirelessMB with newer CPU.
Finally got Phenom II X4 965 BE. Managed to get it work. Although had problems with CPU frequency being set automatically to 800Mhz. But thanks to PhenomMrsTweaker has been able to set corrrect multipliers. Now running with x19 on 3 cores and x18 on less stable one. Voltage is 1.3V

Then I decided to replace my old IDE drive with something because the old one started making noises as if it decided to become woodpecker someday. And together with SMART warnings it alluded that I need something new and let it rest in peace.

So I bought myself SSD. Crucial BX100 120G.

My IDE drive has Windows 7 on it. And I have also RAID0 consisting of 2 SATA drives.

I have plugged in SSD into one of SATA connectors and was able to install Win7 64bit on it. However when I wanted to access something on RAID, the system would hang up. It displayed files on them fine but any attempt to lauch something would finally lead to OS freeze.
I tried to install NVIDIA drivers, remove them etc. since I've read that nForce RAID drivers can be buggy. It didn't work. At least not the way I did that. And when I start OS from old IDE drive it also hangs after a while. Apparently there is some conflict when both RAID and SSD are located on the same nForce controller because with IDE and RAID present only it works very well, for several years.

So I decided to try to switch SSD to Silicon Satalink onboard controller. I plugged it to corresponding connector and was able to install Windows on it. Although Windows installation program did not recognize at first my SSD on Silicon SATALink controller. I had to get controller drivers and suggest them to installator at system disk selection screen.
It installed rather slowly this time. And started much slower than on nForce. It works for some time but after some time would present me with BSOD. In safe mode it is stable.

So I came to conclusion that having both RAID and SSD is not an option for me. My last resort would be to delete RAID and let existing SATA drives work separately. Then I will switch off RAID mode for nForce controller and will try to install OS again on SSD. I hope it would work this time.

Maybe my experience would be useful to someone. I'd appreciate any suggestions as well.

UPDATE: My suspicion was correct. Without RAID SSD llives in harmony with other drives. And SSD speed is rather higher in comparison to previous IDE drive. On perception level 3-5 times Windows startup is faster.


----------



## Dbusybee

G'day Ian (Mapesdhs),

Thanks for your great reply!
I only just saw it, was only notified of the next post following my post........









Since then, I bought a (cheap) ASMEDIA-based PCIe SATA III card (as the picture on the website showed the big brother model with a 4x bus).
No results to post though!








Unfortunately the card was only a 1x PCIe bus







So I never tried it, returned it for my money back. Budget is an issue. Only reason to keep it would have been maybe then my board could run Linux, it probably would have run the SSD slower.

Sticking with the onboard I guess.

Quote:


> > That's an impressive amount of benchmarking and testing! and a very informative reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's nowhere near as complete as I intended it to be though, I've not had a chance to redo some of the tests because I didn't clone Windows correctly, and I have a whole bunch of other models not yet tested, plus the AMD tests to do.


More complete than anywhere else I've seen. Would be great to see a summary of your findings published







Comparison with NVMe will be awesome!

Quote:


> > How did you measure windows startup time so exactly? ..
> 
> I really didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a stop-watch..












Quote:


> > Thanks for advising better tools to benchmark SSDs with. ...
> 
> In general I use AS-SSD btw.


Thanks, for telling me about it. Useful software added to the toolkit.

Quote:


> > ... but it's still not Windows 10 compatible. ...
> 
> Blimey, bit surprised Samsung have been so slow getting that sorted out in time.


Not sure if it isn't. Other's say that there's are working in Windows 10 ???
Maybe just not with this particular motherboard / chipset / SSD?.

Unless the drivers etc. have changed majorly, I wonder if they haven't tested the windows tweaks for SSDs it does. When I got an SSD I researched lots (IMHO there's not enough info about SSDs around). Then alot of the tweaks didn't apply to me, since "my documents" are moved to my non-SSD secondary drive, along with page file etc (to reduce wearing out SSD, and in case of system failure).

Quote:


> > ... Difficulties with some basic things atm, ...
> 
> And yet the planet as a whole fails to demand to know why such basic stuff isn't 100% working & sorted _at launch_. By heck we all give MS such unbelievable leeway with this stuff. Nobody would tolerate a similar level of product messups with a car or any other consumer product. Oh well.










lol That's computers / programming though. Windows is a huge project. They will fix the problems eventually (I hope!) They seem to fix bugs from previous versions and add new features (yay! new bugs







) all the time.

The thing I like most about Win 10 is the improved File Manager (bought back the up arrow and it refreshes properly unlike in WIn 7) and how it copies files faster. Boring but true.

Quote:


> > Many say that ASMedia is faster than Marvel overall so that will be interesting! ...
> 
> I'll be shocked if they're worse.



















Quote:


> > ... I wonder if you will find that too when you test the AMDs):
> 
> Yes, I expect that to be the case aswell, overall order of Intel, AMD, ASMedia & Marvell, though it wouldn't surprise if sometimes AMD comes out ahead in certain scenarios.


Good summary right there.

Quote:


> > Good on you, chasing performance!
> 
> Thanks! Just wish I had the time to do more.


Wish I had the $ to do more lol

Quote:


> > SSDs have been the best improvement in PCs for years for general use, startup, time to open or save files, IMHO! (ducks)
> 
> Definitely. Just wish they'd move away from flash so the random IOPs, etc. can really be ramped up. it's been years since quoted research tech has been flying about the labs, we ought to have 500MB/sec random I/O by now, or at least the potential if the CPU can cope with the load. I suppose NVMe is part of the answer, though why they didn't sort that out much sooner is beyond me.


NVMe will be great. They know how to make a buck that's for sure! Just like they did incrementing motherboard memory bus performance slowly over many years.

Quote:


> > I found a way around that. I reinstalled "Defraggler" freeware, which I can use to optimise the SSD. ...
> 
> You don't need to defrag an SSD, ever. I use defraggler for HDDs though.


Yep, Defragger, like Windows Defragmenter, detects SSDs and only optimizers them. You can even set it to replace Windows Defragmenter.

Running ok atm.

Cheers!


----------



## mapesdhs

Dbusybee writes:
> Thanks for your great reply!

Most welcome!

> I only just saw it, was only notified of the next post following my post........









Yeah, the notification system can be a bit odd sometimes.

> Unfortunately the card was only a 1x PCIe bus







So I never tried it, returned it for my money back. ...

That's the problem I kept coming cross, all such cards tend to be x1 only. The Asrock card bundled with the P55 Deluxe is like this; worse, it uses a Marvell controller, so the performance sucks anyway.

Means the marking of all this early SATA3 stuff back then was kinda naughty IMO, since nobody would ever have been able to reach the kind of speeds the manufacturers were boasting about.

> Sticking with the onboard I guess.

I kept finding Intel SATA2 was quicker than non-Intel SATA3. Nuts.

> More complete than anywhere else I've seen. Would be great to see a summary of
> your findings published







...

Thanks! I was supposed to be sorting out something for tomshardware, but that's kinda on the backburner for now. Work stuff keeps hogging my time.

> ... Comparison with NVMe will be awesome!

Hard to know whether the tests I do atm would reveal the benefit of an NVMe device. Maybe the AE renders might gain from it as a cache drive, not sure. I don't have any NVMe tech yet though, can't afford it atm.

> Thanks, for telling me about it. Useful software added to the toolkit.

Most welcome! I'd like to do more real-world tasks, like I did on my general test page:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/ssd_tests.txt

but until I have more time, for the moment I just use AS-SSD, HDTachRW, CDM and Atto. Here's the latest version of my results archive, just updated with data for the 480GB OCZ Vector 180:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/ssdtests.zip

Can't recall if I mentioned before... here are the tests I did using the same SSD on different configs:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/sata_vector_tests.txt

> Maybe just not with this particular motherboard / chipset / SSD?.

Beyond my knowledge atm, I've not done anything with Win10. Probably won't bother for several years.

> ... along with page file etc (to reduce wearing out SSD, and in case of system failure).

Something I do for my pro builds is fit a separate SSD just for the paging file, eg. a system with 64GB RAM (typical AE setup) should have a 96GB paging file. I bagged a pile of new SanDisk Extreme II 120GB and OCZ Arc 100 120GB units for good prices on eBay, so they're ideal. If a system only has 32GB RAM then I set a 48GB paging file, leave the other half of the SSD unused, extra spare area, or a separate partition for general scratch working. Either way, as you say, means the paging ops are not touching the C-drive SSD.

> ... They will fix the problems eventually (I hope!) ...

Alas not I fear, the history of Windows makes for poor reading in this regard.

> The thing I like most about Win 10 is the improved File Manager (bought back the up arrow and it
> refreshes properly unlike in WIn 7) and how it copies files faster. Boring but true.

A while ago someone showed me a much better file manager for Windows, can't remember what it was called now... it was certainly impressive, but alas not free. What bugs me about MS is they allow basic, fundamental aspects of the OS to remain unimproved for years, but meanwhile add ever more other stuff which doesn't work properly. It's feature creep on a grand scale.

> Good summary right there.

Thanks!

> Wish I had the $ to do more lol

Ditto, and the time. I buy almost all my test items from eBay, but funds have been short this year so not much is new. Still not been able to obtain any 700 series GPUs, or any AMD cards newer than the 7970, which is annoying. Never managed to get a Z77 or Z87 mbd either, or any AMD CPU newer than the Ph2 1090T (main test boards are a Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DQ6 and an ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe).

> NVMe will be great. ...

Yet to be seen whether it will really benefit normal users that much. Few would notice the gain from the more potent SATA3 SSDs available atm, never mind an NVMe device. Also needs a rethink in sw engineering to make better use of such mostly idle storage tech.

> ... Just like they did incrementing motherboard memory bus performance slowly over many years.

There have been a couple of major jumps in mem bw, the first in the PC world being the 440BX chipset, the first to use a proper crossbar, even though it was kinda small (2 by 2 IIRC), but it made a big difference. Where I worked, we tested a PIII/600 on a 440BX vs. a PIII/1GHz on an older board; the PIII/600 was quite a lot faster. Crossbars weren't new (SGI had been using a larger version for a while), but they're expensive, or at least they used to be.

After that, we then had to wait for on-chip memory controllers. AMD was ahead there, and it showed. Intel didn't catch up until Nehalem. For really high I/O tasks though, like GIS and defense imaging, one has to move beyond desktops, eg. the SGI UV 3000 series (shove in a Quadro, 500GB datasets are no problem).

> Yep, Defragger, like Windows Defragmenter, detects SSDs and only optimizers them. You can even
> set it to replace Windows Defragmenter.

I don't normally set it to replace Windows defrag, but I do turn off Windows defrag. I'd rather run the scans on rust spinners manually.

Cheers!









Ian.


----------



## Zokambaa

I have the Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe and ran both the non asus 1802 bios as well as the 5001 (tried the latest 1804 one but it would not recognize the cpu) I have the AMD Phenom II X4 955

I have both working just fine on windows 10 and a 250gb SSD hard drive for my OS

I did need to manually set the CPU voltage to 1.35 v and the CPU Multiplier to to 16x for the processors and now am running the NVIDIA tools to keep it set correctly and it boots at 3.21GHz in the system

and CPU-Z shows the correct 3200MHz core speed and the 16x multiplyer now as well.

I did notice some odd things with this chip.. for some reason I need to keep a PS2 keyboard plugged in or any keyboard keystrokes on my USB board caused it to lock up... not sure why... and with the 5001 bios I have to use the num pad instead of the arrows to navigate the bios... as well if I hit any of my USB keyboard keys on boot up or in the bios.. it locks up... but my PS2 board is fine.

not sure what is causing that issue.... if it is a bios thing or the CPU... but as I have a spare ps2 keyboard I just leave it plugged in and all is good as long as I don't hit my USB keyboard keys on boot up... once it hits the windows 10 login screen it is perfectly fine.

So I am good with it for now... I went from a X2 5200 CPU to this 955 because windows 10 pissed me off on online video performance after going to win 10... win 7 was great.. but now I am stuck at 10 I had to do something and this did it...

so for about $85 for 8gb of old ram and a 955 phenom II X4 chip... and another $110 for a 250 gb Samsung 850 evo SSD I am good to go for another couple years... or until I get back working and can afford to waste cash on the latest thing again.... but for me... this old board is still working just fine for me as I don't game or process music or videos... why spend $800 to upgrade my system and get new but little benefit as the extra power doesn't get used.

It is kind of fun to make old old equipment work with modern apps and OS... although usually move them into my hand-me-down spare system... but being out of a job right now.. you have to do what you can with what you've got


----------



## VeMasi9

hey there fellow hardware enthusiasts.

I have been away for some time and my AM2+ PC has been collecting dust . I cant seem to register my copy of Vista 64 bit, which is the only other actual Windows Media i have. I am not keen on using it online without certain updates though i was able to get the DX11 patch through my windows 8 pc. Ran a few Valley 1.0 and what not. Needless to say that Athlon II would be complimented with a few hundred MHz bump in the clock speed. So validation on the way. I kind of don't want to give it away now that i cleaned the case and put a half decent PSU with it installed Windows VIsta 3 times now on it. Once on a half Dead Intel X25-V.
In regard to what 'uwks' posted about the Sata Controller , i am pretty sure it does work, maybe not as well as Intel's Native Sata controller, However the Kingston HyperX3K 120GB does work well enough and the boot times and access times are relatively the same as they had been when it was using SATA III I think all i used was the Jmicron driver found at the Nvidia site. Should be bundled with the nForce Chipset software.


----------



## uwks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeMasi9*
> 
> In regard to what 'uwks' posted about the Sata Controller , i am pretty sure it does work, maybe not as well as Intel's Native Sata controller, However the Kingston HyperX3K 120GB does work well enough and the boot times and access times are relatively the same as they had been when it was using SATA III I think all i used was the Jmicron driver found at the Nvidia site. Should be bundled with the nForce Chipset software.


Hi VeMasi9. Thank you for commenting. I can only say that combination of both RAID based on usual HDDs and single SSD gives unstable work on Windows 7. And it doesn't depend wether there are stock Microsoft drivers or Nvidia ones. Maybe you have different combination of hardware. I have uncoupled RAID drives and now using 1 SSD and 1 HDD. 2nd HDD is plugged in but I didn't create volume on it. Reason for that is that Windows again became unstable when I did that. Further on I ceased my experiments because I had urgent tasks that required me to have stable PC. Later maybe I'll switch 2nd HDD to SATALink controller or would try something else.


----------



## gr8sho

Hello All. A voice from the past here. Have had an opportunity recently to play around with Piano Black, and so this is a quick update on the M2N32-SLI system.

The machine is still working fine, and in SLI configuration via 2 EVGA GTX 460s. It is also sporting a Samsung EVO 850 SSD.

As I've invested time in Microsoft's Insider Program, I created a system image with Windows 10. The system is fully functional using standard Microsoft supplied drivers.

The main interest in posting (besides just a public greeting) is to see if anyone else is using Windows 10, and what experiences there may be specifically with drivers in support of this old workhorse mainboard. For instance, would it make sense to install Nvidia driver, and would it even work.

One thing I can say is for the Microsoft supplied drivers, I cannot see what SATA mode the drive is operating at. The 590 chipset has always had problems in this area with certain SSDs, or SSDs in general.

Thanks, and Cheers!


----------



## gr8sho

Hey All, For grins I decide to max out RAM on this board to see if I could play Fallout 4 on the rig. Most of the time I can hold 60 FPS. I'll write more later after I've had time to soak "a few" hours.


----------



## gr8sho

As it turns out, even with 8GB or DRAM and 2 GTX 460s in SLI, this is not a good enough setup to play Fallout 4, although given what I've read, Nvidia has not provided proper SLI support for anyone. I may give it another try at a future date.

@Gyro, it turns out that some of the problems I've had with the board has to do with self inflicted wound. The cables that came with the Seasonic PSU are fairly stiff and they put a lot of strain on the board's main power connector. I am able to use both PCI-E connectors without any problems after relieving the cable strain/pressure. In fact it was so bad at one point I could not get the board to power on at all. Thankfully when this happened, it was fairly straightforward to figure out how to deal with it. Hopefully no permanent damage has been done.
Quote:


> I threw an HD7970 I had laying around here and after numerous attempts, it looks like 15.7.1 catalyst drivers are working. 15.11.1 seems to cause some sort of problem during shutdown and restart I'm not willing to live with. And in case you're curious, I have disabled Fast Start and Hibernation completely to rule that out.
> 
> And yes, Fallout 4 does play on Ultra settings with the 7970. The 965BE is clocked at 3.75GHz and is able to keep up so far. The 7970 is not overclocked (yet)...


I'm going to backtrack on this statement in quotes. There is a conflict caused by AMD FUEL Service I believe in the configuration of my system which causes data corruption. I've since reverted back to the SLI setup.


----------



## RadioKies{~}

Question about sound,

What driver are you guys using for the onboard card? And do you guys have surround sound via s/p-dif (optical) with games? I only manage to get 2.0 via s/p-dif and have to use 3 jacks. Video material in 5.1 or DTS does work via s/p-dif, but games also should work with a surround signal. I tried multiple drivers (also the Windows update driver) but nope.
-edit-
With 5.1 surround over s/p-dif I'm talking about having the "DTS interactive" function active. But cant seem to find it anywhere.

I'm using Soundmax 6.10.2.6585 so I can use the microphone array as it is intended, but the downside is that driver only has 16bit s/p-dif instead of offering 24bit (non-Soundmax drivers do support 24bit).

Ever since I have this mobo (2006 or 2007¿) I never had a good sounddriver that worked on all fronts.

btw, Fallout 4 runs very nice on my X4 940 @3.5ghz, 8gb ram and my MSI 1gb GTX560Ti OC TF-II. Running ENBoost and some graphical mods.


----------



## mattliston

I use the vista 32bit driver for my windows 7 32bit install

Seems to work just fine.

I may have an older driver backed up being used.

Is there something particular that doesnt work? or do you simply get odd audio performance?

An easier, more defined way of getting the best driver willbe to search google via the actual printed partnumber on the audio chip. But that is difficult to do if the system is installed into a smaller case


----------



## RadioKies{~}

Yup specific problem I don't have a "DTS interactive" option in my Soundmax driver.


----------



## Gyro

This may help https://hydrogenaud.io/index.php/topic,106533.0.html

Gyro


----------



## wildDman

Hello I would like to join as i have one of these boards for the last 6 or more years still running strong, I have just added the PII 955 x4 BE cpu about 4 days ago with from reading the posts on here, everything operates good so far.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildDman*
> 
> Hello I would like to join as i have one of these boards for the last 6 or more years still running strong, I have just added the PII 955 x4 BE cpu about 4 days ago with from reading the posts on here, everything operates good so far.


Enjoy the quad-core in the board, it was as significant an upgrade for me as going from XP to win7!

Also, hello all. Still rocking my M2N. Damn thing rungs just as great as ever. I don't game much these days so I'm still rocking the 560 Ti, but I plan to bump to a GTX 760/770 in the future. Other than that, no further plans with the PC. It simple does everything I need.


----------



## georgeleus

Hello to you all,

I would like to thank this forum for existing and to also thank its users for the extraordinary advice posted here.
If it weren't for you guys, I would've been stuck with an 800MHz Phenom II X4 965 today.

Long story short:
M2N32 Sli Deluxe Wireless Edition (v5002 BIOS)
Replaced Athlon X2 5600+ with Phenom II X4 965BE Rev. C3 (using Scythe Katana 3)
ADATA Vitesta Extreme DDR2 800+ (4GB, looking to buy a 8GB kit)
Windows 7 Ultimate x64
Only after installing PhenomMsrTweaker I was truly able to get it running up to speed.

What I don't understand:
1) Why doesn't Windows see from the start the correct CPU speed if in BIOS all power saving and power efficiency is off and the CPU is shown with it's real name, code, rev. and frequency?
2) Why do CoreTemp and CPU-Z still see a *Max TDP of 65W*, even after using PMT ? I mean... the board does up to 125W of power.
3) How the bloody hell should I *make the* bloody *system boot with x17 multiplier default settings?* After rebooting it restarts in 800MHz, although I've cancelled the rest of the states by setting them all to x17 ? Am I going to be stuck with applying this procedure every time I start my PC?
4) *Is 1.35V for 3.4GHz/x17multiplier ok* or should I throttle it back a little?
I've ran Mersenne Prime 95 for about 4 hours and other benchmarks for a couple of hours and the system is rock steady. I'm not very fond of the temperatures, but I'll blame it on the cheap china thermal compound used; I really need to get some quality stuff on there. (it idles at around 45'C, and maxes out at 68'C).
5) Is there any custom BIOS for this mobo after the 5002 beta release ? (because ASUS has been such a lazy arse and shut the gate there).
6) *What are the correct values* in my case *for the following* ? Should I modify something or let it all as is ?
*Tuning: {Manual, otherwise the CPU doesn't work}
CPU Frequency: {200}
PCIEX 1 Clock {auto}
PCIEX 2 Clock {auto}
DDR 2 Voltage {I'm using 2.050V, under 2V I get artifacts; can the MTBF of the memory decrease dramatically if the voltage is slightly higher?}
CPU Voltage {1.35V now}
CPU Vcore OFfset Voltage {Disabled}
DDR2 Term Voltage {0.5x}
CPU to NB HT Voltage {Auto}
NB to SB HT Voltage {Auto}
NB Core / PCI-E Voltage {Auto}
SB Core / PCI-E Voltage {Auto}
SB Standby Core Voltage {+1.5V}
AMD Virtualization {Disabled}
AMD CPU C1E Support {Disabled}
SLI Ready Memory {High Performance}
SLI Ready Memory CPUOC {0%}
AMD Live! {Disabled}
AMD C&Q {Disabled}
*

Shall I change something in this setup? I really want this computer to serve me for another 10 years, as it flawlessly did the first 10.

For now I'll be concentrating on getting some good thermal compound and mounting two 14cm additional fans on my case (LianLi Lancool PC-K58).

Anyways, the CPU looks great in test results, and I'm really sensing the performance difference.

If you have any other advice for me, please feel free.


----------



## Gyro

Glad you found us,Welcome.

1- AM2+ and newer cpus have what is called "dual plane power" (google it), our boards are only set up for single plane power.
What it does is basically is allow separate power settings for cpu and onboard memory controller.
PMT runs as a service so it does not take effect until windows has booted.
2-Newer versions of cpu-z don't always read our boards right.nothing to worry about.
3-PMT works like cool and quiet,if you want full power after boot set PMT to high performance.
4-1.35v is fine.
5- No.We actually consider ourselves lucky to have gotten a bios to run newer cpus.
6-all looks fine.

Any other questions, fire away.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## georgeleus

For the moment I have no further questions.
Of course, I'll wait for other's opinions on what I've asked, but yours have already made me feel better.
Thank you.

I have to recon the bloody thing beefed up the overall gaming performance.
For example I had Arcania installed since I've ran a SLi of 8800GT SCs.
But one card fried so on the only 8800 the game with decent settings ran at about 15 fps.
Now simply by changing the CPU the game runs with over 25 fps.

So yeah... this proc rulez!

Gotta hand it to you fellas: if it weren't for the Overclocking section, I would've ran my memory still at 5-5-5-15-2T. If I've only known better from the start to just increase the memory voltage...

No matter.... What's important is that I've actually learned something.

Cheers !


----------



## Fossil

You're not likely to gain much from a memory overclock on this dinosaur of a board. Your next upgrades should be another 4GB stick of RAM (REALLY helps for more demanding games) and getting a more powerful video card. This board can take quite a bit more abuse before it starts to level out.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadioKies{~}*
> 
> Question about sound,
> 
> What driver are you guys using for the onboard card? And do you guys have surround sound via s/p-dif (optical) with games? I only manage to get 2.0 via s/p-dif and have to use 3 jacks. Video material in 5.1 or DTS does work via s/p-dif, but games also should work with a surround signal. I tried multiple drivers (also the Windows update driver) but nope.
> -edit-
> With 5.1 surround over s/p-dif I'm talking about having the "DTS interactive" function active. But cant seem to find it anywhere.
> 
> I'm using Soundmax 6.10.2.6585 so I can use the microphone array as it is intended, but the downside is that driver only has 16bit s/p-dif instead of offering 24bit (non-Soundmax drivers do support 24bit).
> 
> Ever since I have this mobo (2006 or 2007¿) I never had a good sounddriver that worked on all fronts.
> 
> btw, Fallout 4 runs very nice on my X4 940 @3.5ghz, 8gb ram and my MSI 1gb GTX560Ti OC TF-II. Running ENBoost and some graphical mods.


In my system, I'm using a Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer, so not much help to give. Fortunately Creative have supplied a Windows 10 driver for this obsolete card.

Since my last post, one of my GTX 460s had died, so I switched back over to my Radeon HD 7970. Fallout 4 can run on Ultra settings and is acceptable most of the time, but there are certain times when you can see FPS degradation.
I'm running the IMC at 2000MHz and the CPU at 3.75GHz. I wish I could run Crossfire on this board...


----------



## VeMasi9

greetings, So. I gave the '570 sli deluxe' PC to a friend. Spec wise the thing was running Win 7 x64 on an 120GB ssd. No updates but i did have some MS software like Net framework up to 4.5.2.
All I meant to say really is it started into windows and could run Valley 1.0 and not crash.
From what i gathered , he says it is not booting at all. He was having some performance issues with games like Borderlands (2009) even at medium detail. In an attempt to overclock the CPU to 3.4 Ghz did the problems arise. Like i said i dont have any other info right now and i have yet to really see what is going on. I just wanted to ask if there is a specific issue when it POST then turns off at the Windows login screen.

Athlon ii 250
M2N 570 SLI Deluxe(BIOS v5001)
Radeon HD 6870
4x1gb PC26400


----------



## mapesdhs

An Athlon II 250 will definitely be a bottleneck in many game situations. I was able to run my Ath-II/250 at 4.1GHz, but even at this speed it was still easily beaten by a mere i3 550 at stock speed for threaded tasks, or a later Pentium G2020. For single threaded tasks, even a stock E8400 is significantly faster.

Further data here (set Page Style to None for any plain-text page):

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/sgi.html#PC

If you like, I'd be happy to try any particular test, eg. the 250 with a 7970 or 980.

Ian.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeMasi9*
> 
> greetings, So. I gave the '570 sli deluxe' PC to a friend. Spec wise the thing was running Win 7 x64 on an 120GB ssd. No updates but i did have some MS software like Net framework up to 4.5.2.
> All I meant to say really is it started into windows and could run Valley 1.0 and not crash.
> From what i gathered , he says it is not booting at all. He was having some performance issues with games like Borderlands (2009) even at medium detail. In an attempt to overclock the CPU to 3.4 Ghz did the problems arise. Like i said i dont have any other info right now and i have yet to really see what is going on. I just wanted to ask if there is a specific issue when it POST then turns off at the Windows login screen.
> 
> Athlon ii 250
> M2N 570 SLI Deluxe(BIOS v5001)
> Radeon HD 6870
> 4x1gb PC26400


M2N motherboards have an Nvidia chipset. I wouldn't be surprised if the AMD video card was part of the problem with crappy performance.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> M2N motherboards have an Nvidia chipset. ...


I don't think it makes much difference in practice (so far I've done my AthII 250 tests with a Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DQ6). I suppose I could try putting the CPU
onto my ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe with a 5850, see what it does (ie. 780a SLI chipset), so the same CPU/gfx but with a different chipset.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> ... I wouldn't be surprised if the AMD video card was part of the problem with crappy performance.


So far, strong AMD cards I've tested with weakish CPUs still run quite well, eg. 7970 with an i5 760. However, I've not yet tested a 7970 with any AMD CPU; I can do if there's sufficient interest.

Ian.


----------



## VeMasi9

Thanks for the feedback to; mapesdhs, and Fossil.

Yes, AMD has had weaker single threaded performance when comparing modern micro architectures. Possibly even the Core 2 will out perform the Bulldozer/Piledriver CPUs, (eg, pulling numbers from a hat here, FX 4300 vs Q9550). Leaving other aspects aside , AMD is not as strong in single threaded workloads of most applications. So in short , to what mapesdhs posted, i do agree with that.

Yeah, now i have lost my train of thought as a movie plays in the background, hmmm..... ill revisit and hope to remember what i had been thinking.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> I don't think it makes much difference in practice (so far I've done my AthII 250 tests with a Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DQ6). I suppose I could try putting the CPU
> onto my ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe with a 5850, see what it does (ie. 780a SLI chipset), so the same CPU/gfx but with a different chipset.
> So far, strong AMD cards I've tested with weakish CPUs still run quite well, eg. 7970 with an i5 760. However, I've not yet tested a 7970 with any AMD CPU; I can do if there's sufficient interest.
> 
> Ian.


I wasn't trying to say that a Radeon card was the issue itself, just pairing it with an AMD motherboard with an Nvidia chipset. You may be right, it could be nothing, but I remember reading back in the days how this caused a slew of issues for users and it was best to stick with the manufacturer that provided the mobo chipset. In this case, Nvidia.

I admittedly have never tried a Radeon card in my computer for this reason alone. Just makes sense to stick with Nvidia when the drivers/chipset for the motherboard come from them directly.


----------



## jeb54321

Hi! How fantastic to not only find this thread, but find it's still ACTIVE!

I'm hoping that someone can provide me with *stock* settings for a Phenom II 4X 945.

I bought the M2N32-SLI Deluxe with an Athlon but have decided to try upgrading it to a Phenom.

I *believe* that, official or not, the M2N32 will accept the 945 (not BE).

But after installing the Phenom, even with BIOS 5002, the default system speed is set to 800MHz.

Although the socket may be compatible, the BIOS doesn't seem able to automatically set the speed to the stock 3GHz for the 945.

But when I went into the BIOS to try to set it manually, I found myself REALLY over my head.

I like ASUS and have owned several, but I've never tried overclocking. I buy them because I think they are reliable.

But after doing a TON of research, and going through the PHENOMenal number of settings available in the BIOS, I have not been able to figure how to get it up to the stock 3GHz, let alone more than that.

As my CPU-Z validation shows, the best I could do was around 1GHz.

That's it in a nutshell.

I'll provide a little more detail next, but please understand that I don't have any idea what's going on. At best I'm guessing, but I still don't understand all the terms and concepts, so between those two, anything from this point on may sound like gibberish, because it probably is.

My apologies in advance.

-------------------------------------------------

I studied the FSB/multiplier formulas, and it looked like a no-brainer: 200MHz * 15 = 3000! One setting, all done. But after making that change, the system was still MUCH slower than with the 2.4GHz Athlon.

I confirmed this by running the Passmark PerformanceTest benchmark, and a couple others.

My Passmark rating was 843, but according to Passmark the *average* for the 945 should be around 3723.

After more research and experimentation, it seemed to me that the FSB speed needed to be increased, and the multiplier DECREASED to keep the speed around 3GHz.

But as I increased the FSB speed, the system became unstable.

If I got the terms right, it looks like the "uncore" speed got cranked up too high because of the FSB speed increase.

All the "overclocking" web pages I found were about, well, overclocking! So the very next topic everywhere I read was about increasing voltages to stabilize the system.

I'm now WAY over my head!

I understand why the voltage needs to be increased when overclocking, but surely I don't have to increase voltages to run at stock!?!? Or, in addition to picking the "safe" 800MHz speed, were "safe" voltages also selected that are artificially too low to support 3GHz???

None of this makes any sense to me.

All I really want out of the 945 is the stock 3GHz speed, and a benchmark that at least gets high marks trying to reach "average".

So I hope someone can conjure up the proper OOTB settings that the M2N32 normally would know already, had the Phenom existed at the time it came out.

Thanks for your help and patience with my PHENOMenal learning curve!

Jim

http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=60571628290

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+Phenom+II+X4+945&id=7


----------



## Gyro

Hey there,glad you found us.








The 945 is officially supported by bios 5002 and should run at stock 3.0.
Did you clear cmos after installing the 945?
To clear cmos - shut down,unplug power supply and press power button a couple of times to drain residual power,remove motherboard battery,move jumper to pins 2-3 for 30 seconds,move jumper back to pins 1-2, reinstall battery.You may need to remove video card to get the battery out/in.
Start up and go into bios and press F5(set to default speed) and the F10(save and exit),this should give you the 3.0.
Report back with results.

Gyro


----------



## jeb54321

Hi, Gyro! Great to be here!

First, I'm very glad that my assumption about using the 945 was correct. I had concerns about whether I needed a "BE" version, but more on that in a sec.

As far as clearing the CMOS, I have good news!

As soon as I read your note, I thought "I'm going to kill myself if that's all it is!"

Well, the good news is that I'm NOT going to kill myself! :-\

I could have SWORN I cleared the CMOS when I installed the Phenom, but my *personal* memory predates DDR3 by a LOT! So I tried it just to be sure - but no dice.

I let it sit with the jumper in place, battery removed and power disconnected for 30 minutes, JUST TO BE SURE. Toggled the switch, etc.

It settled back in to the default 800MHz, confirmed by CPU-Z benchmark.

But while fooling round, I tried a couple things I hadn't thought of before...

On the second BIOS set-up menu screen labeled "Advanced", in the "JumperFree Configuration" section, the first item is labeled "AI Tuning". The possible values are:

- Manual
- Auto
- Standard
- AI Overclock
- AI N.O.S.

It defaults to "Auto", but I tried each of the other options in case I had missed something really simple.

"AI Overclock" and "AI N.O.S." allow you to select an overclock percentage, between 3% and 10%. I tried them both at 10%, and in CPU-Z in both cases the "Bus speed" displayed as "220 MHz" and the "Core Speed" displayed as "880 MHz".

That confirms that changes I make have an effect, but the problem is still that low "Core Speed".

So I went back to the last settings that worked (it's my 16 year old son's PC, and going without his PC "fix" for more than a few hours is unacceptable).

In the BIOS, with "AI Tuning" set to "Manual", I set the "CPU Frequency" (which I *think* actually means the "FSB speed") to "272 MHz", and the "CPU Multiplier" to 11X.

In CPU-Z, this results in the following display values (also, see attachment):

- "Core Speed" of "1087.90 MHz"
- "Bus Speed" (or "CPU Frequency", in the BIOS) of "271.97 MHz"
- "Multiplier" (or "CPU Multiplier", in the BIOS) of "11"

Although CPU-Z pretty much seems to agree that the multiplier is "11", there is one oddity that I have noticed in the CPU-Z display. I have attached a screen cap of CPU-Z in the above configuration.

Take a look at the "Multiplier" text box.

For my system, it contains TWO pieces of information: the 11x multiplier is shown as "(11 - 11)", but preceding that, it also shows the text "x 4.0":

x 4.0 (11 - 11)

The "x 4.0" never changes, regardless of the setting changes I make, while the "(11 - 11)" changes to reflect the BIOS setting value in the "CPU Multiplier" field.

When I started trying to figure all this out, I looked for CPU-Z screens for the M2N32 and/or the Phenom 945 wherever I could find them to compare to the results I was seeing.

I noticed that I NEVER saw this "dual" set of information in ANY CPU-Z output that I found online. The CPU-Z displays I found online always just showed the "x nn" part of the display, and nothing afterwards in parenthesis, or listed as a "range".

I couldn't find a CPU-Z display that combined the M2N32 *and* the Phenom 945, so perhaps that's normal for my mobo/CPU combo. But I NEVER saw any displays like mine for any other motherboard or processor combination.

My gut feel is that the "slowness" is from that "x 4.0", whatever the heck it means.

I've read OC articles on the M2N32 and on various Phenoms, but I've never seen any mention of this second value or how to change it. And I've never found BIOS settings that seem to impact it.

The one thing I continue to wonder about is the "Black Edition".

My Phenom isn't BE (meaning "unlocked", if I understand correctly), but I've seen articles that talk about having to do special things, like running an NVIDIA utility, to "unlock" non-BE edition chips.

Is there some "locked" or "stuck" multiplier of some kind that I can't tweak through the M2N32 BIOS that is causing some IO pipeline somewhere to run slow?

Perhaps that explains why the AI tuning functions won't work properly?

Again, thanks for your help and patience as I try to overcome my OC ignorance.

Jim

http://i68.tinypic.com/30idiyw.jpg


----------



## Gyro

ok then,go back to bios reset to default(F5 then F10)reboot, go into bios again to advanced/cpu config and disable cool & quiet.
That should force it to run at full speed 3.0.
If it does not,go to windows control panel/power options and set it to high performance.Report back.
The workaround (the use of Phenommsrtweaker) is only needed for the x4 955-980 cpus.
I run a 955 in one of my M2N32's.

If you look at the first page of this thread, you'll see a spreadsheet with members specs,at the right you will see cpu-z validations of various cpus on the M2N's.

Gyro


----------



## funkdog

Hello.

I've just recently happened upon an old Systemax desktop at a garage sale. Gave the guy 20 bucks. Athlon 64 x2 3600+,2gb Corsair XMS DDR800,2X250GB 7200 HDs, M2N-SLI Deluxe, 8600 GT, Etasis 750w SLI ready psu.

It had a broken heatsink bracket tab... so I got a new one.

I'm looking to turn this into a minecraft pc for my daughter.

Just wanted to say it's awesome ya'll still kick around in this thread, and I'm looking forward to reading all these posts.

One question I have is cpu compatability. Trying to keep any purchases cheap cheap... I'm not seeing phenom II X3 having much support. I'd really not spend 60 on a cpu... I'm thinking PII X2 B59... Maybe pick up 4x2gb ram... Then something like a 9800 GT... Any thoughts? I want to keep any more investment to under 80 bucks... waiting for Zen...

Haven't built a rig since I pencil tricked my AXIA stepping 1ghz athlon... Did manage to get windows 10 installed today... Tomorrow we overclock the 3600+


----------



## mapesdhs

It may be cheaper to get a newer/better used card like a GTX 460 or GTX 560. Also, I've seen Ph2 X4 965 BEs go for quite low prices these days, way less than 60.

If you really want to make the system be good though, then move the OS onto an SSD. Plenty of good used bargains around these days (hardly surprisince given new pricing for 250GB models has dropped so much). Samsung 830, Samsung 840 (not EVO), Intel 520 Series, OCZ Vertex3/4, or even Vertex2E (I've bought loads; they're fine once the firmware is updated, ignore the irrelavant FUD). Even on an older SATA2 system, having an SSD makes a big difference to response & feel.

More RAM is a good idea though. 2GB ain't much.

Ironic actually, I'm just disbanding a 6000+/4GB/8800GT/SSD system, but I'm probably too far away for parts shipping to be economical (UK) compared to local sourcing.

Ian.


----------



## Gyro

Any Athlon ll or Ph ll up to x4 945 is supported with bios 5001.
If I recall the B class cpus work also without the use of PMT.
Ph ll x4 955-980 work the the use of PMT(PMT=Phenommsr tweaker)known as the "the workaround".

Gyro


----------



## funkdog

Played around this morning... Just some fab increases... Posts at 290 x 9.5... HT 3x... 2.7 or so... leaving everything but cpu voltage at auto. Cpu voltage 1.35.

System really suffers with only 2gb of ram.

I'd get an ssd if I weren't paying on building a sufficiently good rig when the Zen architecture comes out, although I could migrate the drive then also.

Seeing PII 940 be on eBay going for 50 bucks, figured an x2 b59 @ 15 bucks would be a decent upgrade over this athlon 64 x2 3600...

Just going to be a summertime minecraft machine.

Will play around more after I read the 400 pages of threads, lol.


----------



## funkdog

Question... What's the highest athlon ii x4 that will work?


----------



## funkdog

I think I figured it out... The 650 seems to be the last am3 x4... With Ddr2 support...


----------



## funkdog

Strange thing happened... I used the in-windows bios updater to flash 5001.... bios says it's now 5001, cpuid now says it's 5001. I no longer have Ram adjustment through the bios....

After initial restart after flashing I was getting a APCI_BIOS_ERROR with windows.... managed to somehow get windows to load, some weird Japanese screen... strangest thing.

Any ideas?


----------



## funkdog

LOL, figured that out too... wasn't set to manual adjust in bios... disregard my stupidity.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkdog*
> 
> Strange thing happened... I used the in-windows bios updater to flash 5001.... bios says it's now 5001, cpuid now says it's 5001. I no longer have Ram adjustment through the bios....
> 
> After initial restart after flashing I was getting a APCI_BIOS_ERROR with windows.... managed to somehow get windows to load, some weird Japanese screen... strangest thing.
> 
> Any ideas?


I would try to reflash using ez flash in the tools section of the bios.
Flashing with/from windows is not recommended.

Gyro


----------



## jeb54321

ok then,go back to bios reset to default(F5 then F10)reboot, go into bios again to advanced/cpu config and disable cool & quiet. That should force it to run at full speed 3.0. If it does not,go to windows control panel/power options and set it to high performance.Report back.

Finally able to pry the computer from my son for a few minutes!

I did the F5/F10.

When I got back in to the BIOS, Cool&Quiet was already disabled. That means it was probably disabled the first time, when I pulled the battery and reset to defaults.

When I booted up Windows, it too was already set to high performance.

I've read entries about having C&Q or the power profile throttling.

However, does CPUID fall for that? And, when I run the CPUID benchmark, wouldn't that kick the speed up?

I also tried several other benchmarks and stress testers, like Prime95, Sandra, etc.

They all run the system flat out, and after they are done they all believe that it's 800MHz, when set to defaults. I mean, if a benchmark like Prime95 can't ramp up the performance (nor any of my son's games, like Supreme Commander at highest graphic detail and a TON of units), then isn't that a clear indication it CAN'T go any faster?

Also, I monitored the temps while running the benchmarks. It looks like I'm running them in a fridge. It seems pretty clear that nothing can get this thing going.



I attached the Advanced > CPU Configuration screen. Note that the BIOS too believes its 800MHz. This number changes if I tweak the multiplier or the NB bus speed up.

When I do go in and tweak with the performance tuning, I can get it up to a little over 1000MHz. When I do, the BIOS also shows that speed in the CPU Configuration screen, and all the benchmarks indicate a slight tick up in performance.

And my son is marginally happier.

I honestly believe that it really is configuring itself for 800MHz because it doesn't know what speed its SUPPOSED to run at. And I believe that when I tweak with the defaults and manage to bump it up, that the reported 1000MHz is correct.

What I think I *need* are the settings from a REAL M2N32 with a Phenom II x4 945 that is running at stock (or better even).

Also, clearly the M2N32 and the Phenom 945 *are* compatible. They just don't seem to recognize each other.

I looked and looked for a CPUID readout of an M2N32/945 combo, but could not find one, after hours of searching.

Just because a chip and a board are "compatible" doesn't mean they are "optimum".

Although I haven't been able to find any BIOS settings for this combo running at stock, I *have* seen a TON of people who validated my exact combination: an M2N32 with Phenom 945 running at 800MHz. I couldn't figure out why anyone would validate such a config, but now I have.

Recall, this isn't a Black Edition, so its possible it doesn't have everything unlocked it needs.

But as I explained, I CAN tweak it up a LITTLE before it becomes unstable. But if I knew what the settings are for a stock config, even if I can't get it up to speed, I should at least then have a clue whether the non-BE version is tweakable in the M2N32 at all.

If not, I've already promised my son a new computer for his birthday next month, as he's waited a REAL long time for this, and I'm frankly beginning to doubt I can deliver.

Jim

(P.S. I'd still give anything to know why the CPU multiplier reads "x 4.0 ( 11 - 11 )" since of all the CPUZ readouts I've seen, I've never seen one like that with the parenthesized numbers)


----------



## georgeleus

Her we go again with the same ordeal.









Please take the time to review the discussion from the last 4 pages or so, there I posted the very same problem with my own combination of:
*M2N32-SLi-Deluxe
Phenom II X4 965 3.4GHz*

Conclusion:
- the mobo needs to have the *latest bios*;
- the CPU Configuration needs the following *tweaks in the BIOS*:
1) Core Voltage : *1.3500V* (for stock 3.0GHz);
2) Standard Clock Speed: *150MHz*; (this is calculated by me, nowhere in the internet I've found the manufacturer's value







)
2) CPU Multiplier : *20x*; (this one I've managed to find on the internet, thus I've calculated the stock freq)
- Cool & Quiet needs to be *disabled* (but not also the cooling performance in the Hardware Monitoring Tab, where you can monitor the fan speeds; I recommend them set to Optimal);

From what I can remember until now, these changes are prequisites for the bloody thing to run.

Now comes the not-so-fun part, without which you absolutely cannot make your CPU run:
Install Phenom Msr Tweaker. Google it.

What steps I recommend:
1) Install CoreTemp;
2) Run it in Windows (it will probably show all cores to 800MHz);
3) Run PMT;
4) Set all 4 states to the parameters I've shown earlier (each core to 1.35V at 20x);
5) Enter the Service TAB;
6) Check the correctitude of the entered parameters (to match what I've said earlier);
7) Press APPLY!
8) Become mesmerized as you watch the numbers change to 3.0GHz.

Note that only this program can truly make the bloody CPU Work.

If it does help and you can get it running, keep tabs on the Temperature monitor. Note that if it stays at above 50'C in idle mode you need to replace the cooler.

I hope this helps !


----------



## Gyro

Jeb, althought the 945 should work out of the box,I'm going suggest you try pmt -http://phenommsrtweake.sourceforge.net/
Follow my instructions here-http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10980_20#post_19071878
Use x15 for P0 .

Gyro


----------



## georgeleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Use x15 for P0 .
> 
> Gyro


Have you found anywhere the stock parameters for this CPU ?
On a couple of links of the first page in google search I've read that it uses a 20x multiplier for 3.0GHz.

Can you point us to some veridical information ?

Thanks.


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *georgeleus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Use x15 for P0 .
> 
> Gyro
> 
> 
> 
> Have you found anywhere the stock parameters for this CPU ?
> On a couple of links of the first page in google search I've read that it uses a 20x multiplier for 3.0GHz.
> 
> Can you point us to some veridical information ?
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

All kinds of info on AMD cpus here - http://www.cpu-world.com/
All cpus that fit our boards have a reference clock/cpu frequency of 200,so you can take the stock speed of (eg 3.4 for 965, 3400mhz divided by 200= 17 multi),945 @ 3000mhz has multi of 15.

Gyro


----------



## jeb54321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Jeb, althought the 945 should work out of the box,I'm going suggest you try pmt -http://phenommsrtweake.sourceforge.net/
> Follow my instructions here-http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10980_20#post_19071878
> Use x15 for P0 .
> 
> Gyro


GYRO! GEORGELEUS!

I can't say thank you enough!

TWO BIG WINS!!! The Phenom Tweaker app did the trick!

And honestly, compared with the nightmare I had facing me trying to tweak the BIOS, that was practically painless!

When the system is under load, all four processors are running at:

200.80 x 15.0 = 3012.07MHz

It throttles down to 1003.98MHz when idle, and generates 39C.

Unfortunately my Passmark benchmark trial expired, and I didn't think to run anything else beforehand.

But I ran Novabench and compared it to other 945s, and its improved CONSIDERABLY!

Total RAM CPU GPU HW
Mine 980 151 384 425 20
Samp 1 1492 99 420 960 13
Samp 2 1482 98 420 948 16
Samp 3 1474 98 420 943 13
============
Average 988

I couldn't find my exact combo (945/GTX 750 ti) and RAM speed significantly skewed the cores.

So, comparing UNLIKE systems but with the same GPU:

Total GPU
Mine 980 425
Samp 1 1959 620
Samp 2 1957 914
Samp 3 1949 897

It appears that on the Novabench site they rotate out older (or perhaps even LESSER) configs, so base systems with my same GPU were all much faster than mine, and I think that accounted for some of the speed difference.

I researched "slow 750" and the two comments that sound like they were worth looking in to were to insure an adequate power supply and to check BIOS settings for the PCI Express bandwith.

Someone also suggested that if the 750 is running hot, it might be throttling itself, but I don't think that's the case.

But the best news appears to be the temp! (at least, I think that's the best news).

The system idles at 39C, but after running Prime95 for three hours the peak temp was only 58C!

That tells me that, now that I am a pro-overclocker <cough>, there may be a little wiggle room for a few *more* cycles!

Also, I think increasing the voltage helped stabilize the system a LOT, as it seemed to crash randomly with my pathetic 1GHz settings previously.

And, this little experiment showed me what that odd display was in CPU-Z. I still don't know exactly what it means, but essentially the 4X multiplier never changed, no matter what the second set of numbers were set to (the CPU multiplier).

So, its pretty clear to me, for whatever reason, none of the changes I made in the BIOS actually changed some fundamental aspect of the system which stayed at 4x of something or other. I could have played around in the BIOS forever and never made any progress.

I still have some work to do. But I was rewarded today by being told that the latency score for Forged Alliance Forever will no longer result in being "insta-kicked", and that a particular game that was simply not runnable before is now getting 60 FPS!

However fleeting, I think I can finally claim - well at least a partial - victory. Now I'm being told that the new "blue" is a minimum of 16GB. Fortunately I found a web site where I can download more RAM! http://downloadmoreram.com/

Thanks so VERY much for all your help!

This place is awesome!









Jim


----------



## Gyro

Glad that pmt did the trick.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## georgeleus

May your system long live!

Now, a few aspects before you get all cranky:
- try to stabilize the CPU Voltage to the lowest point where it's stable. If it works pefectly with 1.325V as it does with 1.350, set the first value. For better lifespan, the voltage needs to be as low as it can get.
- always monitor the CPU temperature. It should never reach 70'C. I'd be worried if it gets to 68 even.
I recommend AIDA 64, it has a very comprehensive stress test in the Benchmark section and there you can monitor the entire die temp, as well as each core's temp. You may be surprised to find out that the whole CPU temp can differ to as much as 10'C than the hottest core's.
- make sure your PSU is quality product, as you need as little ripple and volt noise as it can provide.
- try doing some wire management or get yourself a well vented case if the temps (CPU + Video Card) get out of hand. For the CPU I've provided the values, but for the GPU I think that a maximum of 80'C is in order if you'd like the video card to stay around for another couple of years. A maximum of 70'C even if you'd like to have it for longer.
(for example I customized my GTX770's fan to never let the GPU over 65'C, the noise isn't an issue for me)

Can you tell us something about your sistem, now that I've asked?
CASE, how many fans does your Xion have ?
CPU temps in full throttle ?
VIDEO CARD , Manufacturer and GPU Cooler Edition ?
PSU
RAM, brand, CL ?

Also keep in mind that for me at least, Arctic Silver 5 made wonders cooped with the Scythe Katana 3 (a cooler *not* recommended for the 125W Phenom). Using a Lancool PC-K58 case with 4 system fans I have absolutely no problem running my ***** at decent temps, but if this setup was to lie in a Delux system case, it would've probably bursted by now.

Cheers !


----------



## impax

I decided to upgrade my computer, but I have enough money for a full update.
Prompt whether to operate this equipment?
550W
Asus M2N-SLI
phenom 945
gtx750
RAM 8GB (2+2+2+2) DDR2 800 KVR800D2N6

I'm afraid that GPU will not work on m2n-sli.

Tell me some other good GPU


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *impax*
> 
> ...Prompt whether to operate this equipment?


Not sure what you mean by this. If you have enough for a full update, what would be the purpose of keeping the old system? Or are you asking whether the old system could be upgraded to a better GPU and thus be employed for some lesser task?

Note that the 750 is already near GTX 580 class performance, which will be held back by any AM2 platform, especially the original Phenom series or Athlon64 X2 series.

Ian.


----------



## Gyro

I agree.
Time to upgrade.

Gyro


----------



## johnyboy420

ok i have an M2N-E Green deluxe, now it doesn't have the sli bridge so im not sure if its the same but it looks like the same dam MOBO anyways

im now seeing that it will work with a Phonom ll, im just wondering if it will work with an old chip my friend has laying around and too give my old beast some extra HP be sick

so i have an Phonom ll 965 BE 125w and i can handle the tech BS and have an overkill CPU cooler anyways (True 120 black) only CPU tower cooler back in 2010 that mounted up and down not side too side on AM2+ CPU mounts

i am running a Phonom l 9750 OC at 2.6 up from 2.4

i just want too know if it can be done or if i have a cheaper ver of the M2N, my bro has that old rig so i need too steal it too do this and don't want too waste my time TY in advance


----------



## Gyro

Hey there.

Yes it can be done.
You will need to update to bios 5001 http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/M2N-E/5001.zip?_ga=1.117349122.529636636.1427534142, if you do not have it yet.Use ez flash from the bios not Windows!!!
D/L pmt 1st link and follow the instructions in the 2nd link found here http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/12260_20#post_25128439

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## johnyboy420

sounds good gyro TY for your speedy reply i will get on that cheers


----------



## Friedmett

Hi

I am an M2N -sli deluxe owner since 2008.

I was wondering if I could install Windows 98 on this board as I found the original disc for it. Last edition. Can this be done?


----------



## mattliston

So I came across this board yet again during a recent move.

I am seriously considering playing around with this board again as far as potential voltage and capacitor mods.

*Are the VRM's strong enough on this board to even bother?* I have a 2.1GHz Athlon dualcore, a 2.4ghz 945? quad, and a lame 1.8ghz agena quad to fool around with. That dual core has seen 3GHz on this board, and at the time, it was one heck of a performance increase!

Combined with a 8500gt, pair of 9800gtx+'s, or maybe a GTX440, I wonder if it could be the rebirth of a Morrowind monster machine lol

The G.Skill DDR2-800 inside are capable of some pretty decent overclocking, would be nice to give new life to my very first total custom computer. Geez, I spent nearly $1300 on it, and this motherboard was only a few months old..

Memories...


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> I am seriously considering playing around with this board again as far as potential voltage and capacitor mods.
> 
> *Are the VRM's strong enough on this board to even bother?*.


Which board do you have? The M2N32 boards, especially the WS Pro boards seems to be very sturdy when it comes to overclocking.


----------



## mattliston

oh geez, what a noob mistake lol

M2N SLI DELUXE

I seem to remember dealing with v-droop way back when I was using this board to overclock. I cannot remember at the time what utilities I was using to watch everything


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> oh geez, what a noob mistake lol
> 
> M2N SLI DELUXE
> 
> I seem to remember dealing with v-droop way back when I was using this board to overclock. I cannot remember at the time what utilities I was using to watch everything


The M2N SLI Deluxe is a bit weaker so I would not recommend any extreme overclocking with it, at least not for longer periods of time a CPU that draws huge amounts of current.

Yes, there is always some v-droop on these boards.

HWMonitor shows some information

Linux has full support for monitoring the hardware as well.


----------



## mattliston

Do you know if capacitor mods are sufficient enough to combat excessive v-droop?

I remember having a lot of trouble dealing with random freezes between idle and load scenarios to the point my at-the-time cpu cooler would not allow adding voltage.

Heck, the VRM's might like having stable voltage. I did do some hacked up VRM cooling that dropped temps quite a bit.

I need to find a suitable AMD bracket to mount a hyper 212 to the darn thing. This board has not been powered up at all this year


----------



## DrSwizz

Sorry, I never tried modding the boards to get rid of the v-droop.

I never had problems with random freezes; at one point I actually owned four M2N SLI Deluxe boards (I bought them all used, cheap). None of them suffered from random freezes however.


----------



## mattliston

Well, I was pushing the 2.1GHz dualcore athlon I originally bought with this motherboard to over 3GHz, I think I might have been really thrashing the voltage at the time. Had a nice Antec 650watt PSU at the time also, so wasnt a power issue.

I think Ill eventually do the capacitor mods anyways, just for peace of mind and creative expression lol.


----------



## marianfef

Hi, i just finish installing win10 on "the old reliable" , so far so good, a few problems with the drivers (wifi, graphics,etc). i fixed most of them, except AUDIO.... i can not make the thing work!!!!! any suggestions?

thanx in advance


----------



## mattliston

Find the actual audio chip used.

The M2N SLI DELUXE uses a SoundMAX ADI1988 audio chip.

If that is yours, just toss that into google and see if you can get the manufacturers support site

BEWARE OF FALSE DRIVER WEBSITES. BEWARE. Holy heck, they are everywhere and ready to mess with you


----------



## VeMasi9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> Sorry, I never tried modding the boards to get rid of the v-droop.
> 
> I never had problems with random freezes; at one point I actually owned four M2N SLI Deluxe boards (I bought them all used, cheap). None of them suffered from random freezes however.


Not sure if Load Line Calibration was implemented on these boards at the time but essentially can stop v-droop.


----------



## mattliston

LLC was not available on the M2N SLI DELUXE, and while LLC helps with v-droop related problems, it certainly does not remove them. The ultimate fix is to put the correct combination of fitlers or capacitors relating to the power usage.

Something I would love to do to this old AM2 motherbaord.


----------



## borbaraddereit

Hello
sorry for my english, i´m from germany.

This is a really bad day/night for me.

I have 2 M2N32-SLI deluxe with athlon 64 x2 6000 and 6400. I bought 2 Phenom ii 970 when the bios 5002 came out and some 944/955 was testet over the inet.
The 2 970´s worked fine till today. I was 1 running with watercooling and the 2. aircooling. The watercooled i was running on 3,6ghz with arround 55°C under max load (prime95 ...). The aircooled only with 3,2ghz with arround the same temp on max cpu load.

They did a great job till this evening. I did the following procedure nearly at same time on both pc´s.
I setup a new WIN7 SP1 wich i loaded the iso from the MS site. Then i installed KB3020369 and ms update catalog. After this the last update pack *july 2016 rollup KB3172605*. I made some configs in windows (uac, ram, quickstart, autorun...) and i noticed the system wasn´t really quick, but did not really care in the first moments. This was on both pc´s.
Then i started on first PC a complete backup of the fresh clean windows with updates. During the image process of paragon the system crashed. Thought ok happens, reboot and start backup again. After the reboot i noticed that the system only running with 800mhz . On 2. PC stopped all and made a reboot, same there now. I used k10stat to set the multi. But now after the restart it shows only 1 P-state (P0), on both Pc´s the same. i searched on low speed the inet for some info or so, but nothing.
Then i tryed to reinstall the system on 2. PC. During the installation lil bit more than the half way it crashed. On 1. Pc i tryed to reimage the old windows that was imaged with paragon, this looked like it worked. But on the boot when the start screen appears, few seconds later the system reboots. On 2. Pc i tryed to restart the installation, same here, starting screen then reboot or hang up.

I tryed on 1 PC many times to adjust multi or voltage in bios. 16/15/17/15,5 x 1.32/1.325/1.35/1.3 V nothing nothing. Everytime i reached windows loading on instllation or at an installed windows the system hangup or rebootet.

for 30minutes i gave up and installed the old athlon x2 cpus in the systems. These are working fine without any problems. the 2. pc is atm running stable without problems prime95 on the old reimaged windows. On the 2. one im just writting here.

Now im a lil bit afraid to setup the win7 sp1 with july rollup. Tomorrow i try on 1 Pc if it works.

1 installed one phenom on a Asus Sabertooth to look if it is broken. The cpu sometimes hang up or reboot, same like on the m2n32-sli.
Think now i´m having 2 pieces of worthless silicium with goldfingers XD.

So all here be carefull with update on windows 7. Really knowing if it was the updates i didn´t, but from what else should it come? 2PC´s nearly same hardware - > same procedure -> installing win7sp1 and updating to july 2016 rollup -> 2 processors which are now broken

Its 2:44 at me really time for bed now. Good night to all.


----------



## Gyro

The work around (k10stat and /or PMT) works as a service so they need windows to work.
It could be the windows updates.
I would try (with the x2 cpu) do windows install and all updates, then install x4 cpu and reapply k10stat or PMT.

Good Luck

Gyro


----------



## kabbages855

So i'm using a m2n-sli deluxe, and let me get this right, I can use a ii x4 945 straight out of the box without any bios work arounds, or I could flash to 5001 and use a ii x4 965? I'm currently sitting on a x2 4200+ and I want to upgrade it (mainly because this is the only computer I have, and I can't afford to build another one). Also which GPU's would be the best with these processors? I'm currently sitting on a hd 6870 1gb or something like that, thank you.


----------



## Gyro

You will need 5001 bios to run either of those,but the workaround is only needed for the 955-980cpu's.
Also any Athlon ll cpu will work with just a bios update to 5001.
Please use only ez flash 2 tool in the bios to update bios,not through Windows.
I would try the 6870 with the new cpu first.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabbages855*
> 
> ... Also which GPU's would be the best with these processors? I'm currently sitting on a hd 6870 1gb or something like that, thank you.


Anything beyond a GTX 980 and you'll be bottlenecked by the CPU to a greater or lesser degree. Actually it'll already be that way with lesser GPUs in some cases, but it varies of course depending on the application, resolution, detail level, etc. The more GPU-heavy the game, the less it will matter quite so much, but a lot of modern games do need a good CPU anyway to run the general game engine, physics, etc. Overclocking the CPU can help, but that can only help so much given the Ph2's older level of IPC.

Note there is a lot one can do via used parts to build a faster system on the cheap, eg. the i7 3930K sells for very little these days (though it's a tad harder to find an X79 mbd to go with it). Or there's P67/Z68 (an i5 2500K is pretty cheap), and of course people often sell good CPU/RAM/mbd bundles.

Ian.


----------



## M2NProud

Hello,

I am still running an ASUS M2N SLI Deluxe MBO , AMD 4200+ dual core, 8GB ddr2 800mhz RAM (4X2gb), 2Tb Hd
Bought it in 2005. XG box Viper 2 case and Asus Silent Knight 2 CPU cooler. (only downside SLI doesnt work any more...)

It still works just fine...Runs Windows 10 without any problems at all...
I even can play latest fifa game so how crazy is that ?

So, the question is , do any of you guys know what is the laterst GPU that I can buy using this MBO ? That wil work fine on the m2n deluxe mobo? Sorry 4 my bad english but I'm dutch speaking 

Greetz an thx 4 any replies !!!

Kevin S


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2NProud*
> 
> ... do any of you guys know what is the laterst GPU that I can buy using this MBO ? ...


You can use any newer GPU you like. However, beyond say a GTX460 you'll increasingly be bottlenecked by the main CPU, so it'd be a waste to buy anything particularly new. Beyond a certain point it makes more sense to switch to a newer platform, though not necessarily the latest (there's a lot of value in used bundles such as P67/Z68/X79/etc.) Some example data is on my site here:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/sgi.html#PC

Ian.


----------



## M2NProud

Ok, thank you very much !


----------



## ozlay

Personally I would go with GTX 1050 which will bottleneck a little at 1080p. But its going to use very little power compared to older options like the a 460. However a good used 460 is going to be cheaper probably.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> Personally I would go with GTX 1050 which will bottleneck a little at 1080p. But its going to use very little power compared to older options like the a 460. However a good used 460 is going to be cheaper probably.


"probably"... Heh, have you checked the cost of a 1050 vs. the typical price of a used 460? 15 to 20 UKP seems to be the norm for the latter, saving over 100 UKP. One would have to use a 460 for a loooong time for the higher power consumption to chew up such a large cost saving. However, a more sensible money saving used option would be a 750 Ti; still a big chunk less than a 1050 and again the power consumption difference would never exceed the cost saving. OTOH one might prefer a new card for other reasons such as codec support, etc. Btw, even BIN 460s are only 35 or so; one guy has an SLI pair listed for 50 (same performance as a750 Ti).

Ian.


----------



## M2NProud

Thx you all! Followed your advise Ian... bought a Msi GTX 580 + Phenom x4 9550 2.6Ghz on EBay.
Updated my bios to the latest version... Now waiting for the parts 2 arrive.
Thx you all ,4 your advise very appriciated !!!!!


----------



## mapesdhs

Hmm, not sure I would have gone with a 580, they do need a decent PSU to run properly (I hope you made sure before buying that your PSU will have the appropriate connectors and power rating). A 580 is certainly fast among the range of older cards (2x quicker than a 460), but a 750 Ti is almost the same speed as a 580, and wouldn't incur the same PSU requirements. I just hope you obtained a 3GB 580, I bought some for 65 UKP each. OTOH, if you do any pro stuff like Blender or Adobe apps, a 580 is very good for CUDA acceleration.

Ian.


----------



## kroko

Hi all,

I have M2N32WS Pro board that I want to put back to use + all sort of spare parts like PSU, case, SSD, etc. and I am looking for the best possible CPU + RAM configuration. OK, I can use some AM2+ or even 125W quad-core AM3 CPU with DDR2 support, but I'v noticed that no one is talking about six-core Phenoms! Is there any limitations of using let's say, Phenom II X6 1090T or similar CPU. Phenom X6 also supports DDR2 but am I missing something? As far as I understood, I have to use Nvidia System Tools to utilise the four cores of X4 Phenom and this should be the case with X6 Phenom.

And another question regarding RAM: accordig to ASUS, the board supports up to 8GB PC2-6400 DDR RAM ECC unbuffered or non-ECC because of CPUs of that time, but these AM3 CPUs support PC2-8500 RAM, so I presume that it's possible? Anyone runnig PC2-8500 RAM or PC2-6400 ECC unbuffered?


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kroko*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have M2N32WS Pro board that I want to put back to use + all sort of spare parts like PSU, case, SSD, etc. and I am looking for the best possible CPU + RAM configuration. OK, I can use some AM2+ or even 125W quad-core AM3 CPU with DDR2 support, but I'v noticed that no one is talking about six-core Phenoms! Is there any limitations of using let's say, Phenom II X6 1090T or similar CPU. Phenom X6 also supports DDR2 but am I missing something? As far as I understood, I have to use Nvidia System Tools to utilise the four cores of X4 Phenom and this should be the case with X6 Phenom.
> 
> And another question regarding RAM: accordig to ASUS, the board supports up to 8GB PC2-6400 DDR RAM ECC unbuffered or non-ECC because of CPUs of that time, but these AM3 CPUs support PC2-8500 RAM, so I presume that it's possible? Anyone runnig PC2-8500 RAM or PC2-6400 ECC unbuffered?


The Thuban (X6) and Zosma (X6 with two cores disabled) Phenom IIs do not work with the M2N* boards. There was some talk on bios-mods.com of modding a BIOS that supported those CPUs, but I don't think they managed to do it.

You will need the 1802 BIOS or the modded 1802b for the WS Pro board (the newer BIOSes released by Asus don't seem to work with the Phenom II/Athlon II).

As for RAM, PC-8500 RAM should work, but when overclocking the HT ref clock I found that most of my memory sticks I could not clock the memory all that much, except for Crucial Ballistix 1GB sticks, those I could clock to 650MHz+ or so with tight timings. Typically you want to overclock the HT ref at least a bit to increase the speed of the L3 cache as you cannot adjust a multiplier for this in the BIOS.
I have no experience using ECC RAM with my WS Pro boards.

The WS Pro boards themselves behave quite well otherwise using the Phenom IIs, I could run 400MHz HT ref clock stable without overvolting anything.


----------



## luchog

Having some trouble with the search not turning up useful information, so I apologize if this has already been addressed.

I'm resurrecting an old box with the M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless board, in order to use it as a RAID 5 fileserver. Not certain yet if I will be using Windows or Linux. What I need to know is whether the latest BIOS update for this board will support 3Tb drives.

Thanks.


----------



## M2NProud

Hello,

I don't really know because I have 3 X 1TB HD in my rig, but from the first things I can find about the subject it doesn t look good.
Searched the internet...found a german with the same question. Conclusion was that it didn't ...

(festplatten 3 und 4TB) http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/3-oder-4-tb-festplatten-asus-m2n-mainboard-betreiben-947480.html

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/490125/nforce-drivers-dont-support-internal-3tb-drives-issues-to-recognize-3tb-drives-correctly-with-nvidia/?offset=3

Maybe you can read more about the subject on some of the links?

greetz


----------



## georgeleus

Well, it seems my PC has reached a lovely 10 years of service, beautifully runned by this motherboard.
So I've decided to celebrate: I've put the mobo to rest, along with the Phenom II 965 and the Scythe Katana.
I've upgraded to Skylake, an i7 on a Z170 mobo.

It was fun while it lasted, but when I saw that titles like Dishonored 2 didn't like the SSE instruction set on the maximul CPU that board could have, I decided to upgrade.

Any of you collecting this stuff?

Can you advise on what pricetag I could put to the following components ?

*ASUS M2N32-SLi Deluxe*, Wireless Edition, Full box with full accessories (the northbridge heatsink cooler, the superbeam microphone, the Wireless antenna, etc).
*Phenom II X4 965* (works at 3.4GHz only with Phenom MSR Tweaker).
*Scythe Katana 3* cooler.
4x 1GB A-DATA Vitesta Extreme DDR2 800+ CL4 (Micron D9 chips), 4-4-4-12-2T.

Although I haven't anymore room to store these, they will always remain in my heart (as gay as it sounds, it's true; sorry for that).
Thanks.


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2NProud*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I don't really know because I have 3 X 1TB HD in my rig, but from the first things I can find about the subject it doesn t look good.
> Searched the internet...found a german with the same question. Conclusion was that it didn't ...


Nope, that's the stuff that I've already found; and both of those were for the M2N, not the M2N32. So far I haven't been able to find anything remotely conclusive on the M2N32.


----------



## CaptNovack

Hello people. I found this forum while looking into reviving my old M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless board as a family media station.

The issue Im having is finding drivers compatible with Windows 10. What are you guys doing about this? I installed the wireless driver but still wont detect any networks, is not operational, and neither it detects the lan ports. Tried different drivers to no avail.

Any hints?


----------



## georgeleus

I'm pretty sure this motherboard wasn't designed for Windows 10, as I am also sure Windows 10 hasn't been designed to work with this board.
It's a pretty common problem we nostalgics face these days, because the iron hands of the devellopers constantly want software upgrades, while we all don't.

If you want to use state-of-the art (or simply newer) software you better move on to hardware that supports it.

I for one am glad the nForce 590 chipset gets along with Windows 7, because it has been designed for Vista which... well, you know the opinions.
That's the OS I've capped my PC on.

So, anyone... care to buy a perfectly working M2N32-SLi Deluxe in it's original box ?


----------



## M2NProud

Hello,

Just update your bios to 1804... I use windows 10 on this MB without any problems...







check out my link :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5jhdbgPXww&feature=youtu.be

The M2n Sli deluxe MB is still my daily driver







And I enjoy it very much!!!

Just update your MB bios to the latest version 1804, install windows 10 (use the windows media creation tool / boot from USB)
Everything should work just fine...installs the drivers 4 you... No probs @ all


----------



## aarkhon

I didn't see the Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition PN: HDZ940XCGIBOX on the Compatibility List for the M2N-SLI, so I went went ahead and validated today... 

I'm having one hell of a time getting anything over stock to perform stably. The same core/thread keeps failing regardless of whatever settings I tweak, so I'm thinking I could just have some bad hardware.


----------



## socialentry

I had a daily BSOD problem with Windows 10 and BIOS 1804, same time every day.
I checked the crash file and noticed the "NVIDIA SATA Storage Controller" nvstor.sys (default driver from clean install) was the culprit. Apparently this one provided through microsoft is not completely stable, only solution is to switch to the standard controller, I haven't noticed any difference in speed.

Solution:
- Right click the windows start logo, go to Device Manager.
- Expand "Storage Controllers" and for *EACH* one listed as NVIDIA:
- Right click, select "Update Driver Software"
- Click "Browse my computer for driver software"
- Click "Let me pick from a list"
- Select "Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller"

Restart your computer.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Well gentelmen, I have finally jumped ship, after so many years(10 years) of pleasure with my M2N32 DeLux wifi see Blu lite special specs below, I have retired her (sort of my son is using it as his main rig) I went to a Intel 6600K See Viper specs below, I'll address a few things I have seen on the thread,
1.The delux wifi will handle 3 tb drives,
2. out of the box a Phenom 945 is the highest CPU it will take.
3.It will run Win 10 pro extremely well.
4. It has no problem with at least a MSI GTX 670 Power edition GPU, and I even tested it with my new EVGA 1070 SC and the FPS went up a fair amount with no noticable bottleneck.
Below are results all ULTRA

http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/670test.jpg.html
http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/1070 heav.jpg.html

So fear not minions this board can take it and dish it out like granny's mashed potatos, the only reason I have upgraded is I had the money,so my son could play games with me and he loves it. ( he came from a P4 3.0 with a 1gb agp Gpu and 2 bg ddr ram ) So enjoy this fine piece of art one of the best boards ever produced.


----------



## kabbages855

how do I use a 965 BE on the m2n-sli deluxe (not m2n32 sli)? or is that not possible


----------



## Gyro

update your bios to ver 5001,use ez flash in the bios.
D/L pmt here http://phenommsrtweake.sourceforge.net/
D/L cpu-z
follow instructions here http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10980_20#post_19071878
and you are good to go .

Good Luck

Gyro


----------



## MihaiG

Question: i have *this* and i managed to make it work using PhenomMsrTweaker after reading a whole lot on several posts and sites however the starting problem still remains which is i am *still* unable to access the BIOS to make any relevant changes so that my stupid windows can actually detect my core speed right and make it so that i don't have to set the speed up after every restart. I've tried everything i read to fix the bios issue to no avail, using a usb keyboard i can at most enter setup if lucky and maybe hit one arrow once before it stops responding, using a PS2 keyboard leads to a keyboard error ( tried both kb and mouse ports still nothing, the leds flash once when i plug it in and dead end from there) is there anything else i can try that doesn't involve replacing my MB?


----------



## Gyro

Can you post a screenshot of PMT and cpu-z please,like in the instruction link in the post above yours.
Are you updated to the latest bios?

Gyro


----------



## MihaiG




----------



## Gyro

Can you post the service config of PMT please.

Gyro


----------



## MihaiG




----------



## Gyro

Most everything looks to be in order.
Bump P0 cpu&nb VID to 1.3v .
If you want it to run at full speed all the time,set PMT(adv sys c drop down window) or Windows (power options) to High performance.
Your bios problem seems common with the M2N-e,it's hit or miss.Keep trying:thumb:

Hope this helps some.

Gyro


----------



## MihaiG

adv sys c is a custom power plan based on high performance with some minor changes so that can stay as i am at full speed at all times except when idle,sad to hear there is no hope for the mobo ;/ it served me well a long time but i guess its time for a change in the end, oh wells

on a side note i did some tests and bumped the core up to 17x , works fine aside that its getting a bit hot(up to 67-69) so i took it back down, does my 75-82C gpu and *probably* crappy cooling have an influence in this temps or what are the safe limits on this core ( multi / voltage / temp ) tyvm


----------



## Gyro

The cpu should throttle between 60-70c.
Cooling has a big influence.
multi and voltage are limited by temp.
Some take off the side panel and set a fan to blow into the case.

Gyro


----------



## grolla

What is the newest modded M2N SLI Deluxe bios for AM3 cpu?

I Loaded the 1802AM3.rom but there is the cpu mutlipler issue. I ear about 1804 but i do not find more info about it.


----------



## Gyro

5001 for AM3.
1804 is the same as 5001 with a fix for slow boot with AMD gfx cards.
What cpu are you using?

Gyro


----------



## grolla

I'm using phenom II 955 BE
no body have fix 4x cpu multiplier issue by bios ?
I'm still using nvidia system tools for set higher multiplier from win10.

I would install linux debian, but i dont find programs for set cpu to 16x, someone know how to fix it?


----------



## Gyro

nvidia system tools or PMT(phenommsrtweaker) are the only solution/s to get the 955-980 to work on M2N boards.
see here for PMT setup - http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club/10980_20#post_19071878
download PMT here - http://phenommsrtweake.sourceforge.net/

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## MihaiG

Over the past week i ran into a new issue, PMT no longer works at startup so every time i boot my pc i have to open pmt and click on all the refresh / update / apply buttons to get the speed back up to where i set it. Is it a known issue, does it have any fix? OS is Win 10 pro


----------



## Gyro

I know nothing about Win 10,but is it possible that a windows update fubared it.
Have you tried removing and reinstalling PMT.
I have Win 7 and not had problems for years.

Gyro


----------



## Fossil

Well guys after all these years I think my M2N-SLI Deluxe finally died on me. To make a long story short, my computer was off and unused for the better part of 9 months while I was away from home. When I came back in May I couldn't get it to start for the life of me. Just kept getting hangups in BIOS and couldn't even get into BIOS itself. tbh, I didn't make much of an effort to try and recover or fix it. Just moved the SSD to my server PC and moved some files I needed. I don't have much of a use for it now since i've had my laptop for 7 months now. It basically replaced my desktop.

RIP M2N-SLI Deluxe. Kicked ass for 9 years.


----------



## Gyro

Hell of an investment.








The PMT workaround gave a few more useful years also.









Gyro


----------



## Fossil

Yeah it was for sure. Sadly I can't see myself going back to the desktop life anytime soon due to constantly moving around now. The portability has spoiled me, but then again this is a proper gaming laptop too.


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grolla*
> 
> I'm using phenom II 955 BE
> no body have fix 4x cpu multiplier issue by bios ?
> I'm still using nvidia system tools for set higher multiplier from win10.
> 
> I would install linux debian, but i dont find programs for set cpu to 16x, someone know how to fix it?


A small tool/program does exist to adjust the multiplier in Linux. Unfortunately I do not recall what it is called nor do I know if it does work with the kernel that the latest Debian uses.


----------



## lukem9962

hey guys anyone know about gpu compatibility the only card I can get to post in the top slot is 1060 strix but I wanna use 7800 gtx sli but it won't post in top slot any ideas ?


----------



## MihaiG

Well... surprisingly or not so surprisingly i ran into a new issue... my computer now turns off whenever i load a game, had this issue first with my 'newer' cpu the phenom II x4 955 BE and also tested today with my old one , a athlon II x2 240. It can boot and work normally in typical usage scenarios ( browse web , play music etc and it even worked fine when stressed with AIDA64
I mainly play two games, one is Diablo 3 and the other is world of warcraft, in diablo regardless of graphics settings (even lowest possible) it will work for 1 min max before it turns off , in wow it can run anywere from 2-5 mins and even up to 10-12 mins but in the end it still shuts off, no errors, no bsod's nothing of that sort
So the question is who is the most likely culprit: the PSU (maybe it can no longer provide the power needed for my setup to run, can it crash because of that?) , the mobo or other? i would asume it would be overheating except that it crashes long before i reach some of the abnormal temps i got in past weeks when it ran fine even when hotter then a frying pan ,i checked out the mobo but i couldn't spot any scorch marks nor any busted condensers
Any help appreciated as i don't really afford to start replacing the wrong things


----------



## adtakhs

I have an old system with AMD Athlon x2 4000+ , ASUS M2N32 SLI DELUXE WIFI and 2gb ddr2 ram 533Mhz.

I would like to upgrade my system with AMD PHENOM II X4 945 c3 rev. and a set with 2x *4gb* ddr2 800Mhz memory and 240gb SSD.

KINSTONE 4GB DDR2-800MHz KVR800D2N6/4G X2 Modules
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134863

Can this motherboard support (handle) 4gb ddr2 modules ?

Thanks.


----------



## Gyro

No.
2gb per slot for a total of 8gb.
Don't forget to update bios to 5002 for the 945 to work.

Gyro


----------



## georgeleus

Hey guys.
Long time no see.

I've managed to change my PC about a year ago and I finally decided to part with my old kit.

So if anyone's interested in the following setup:
*ASUS M2N32 SLi Deluxe WiFi
AMD Phenom II X4 965 3.4GHz
Scythe Katana 3 Cooler
EVGA GeForce 8800GT 512MB SuperClocked
2x 1GB ADATA Vitesta Extreme DDR2 800+ CL4
2x 1GB Team Elite DDR2 800 CL5
2x 2GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800 CL5*

Make me an offer and maybe we'll manage to arrange something.

At the moment I've posted my KIT on eBay but people think it's outrageously hyperpriced.
I've only seen these mobos starting at 90+$ each alone, not to mention the CPU and the mint condition graphics card.

Anyways, if you're interested, I'm sure we can work something out.

Cheers !


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *georgeleus*
> 
> ... but people think it's outrageously hyperpriced.


Looks very reasonable to me; the 965 is still a more than capable CPU for general tasks and even some reasonable gaming. Just ignore the naysayers; as with anything on ebay, an item is only ever worth what someone is willing to pay, as so wonderfully proven by this recent gem (I watched it end, it doubled in the last 30 seconds):

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ultra-rare-Commodore-65-RAM-Expansion-C65-DX64-C90-prototype-working-/322853882595?orig_cvip=true

Let me, ah, just step right over now and help you lift your jaw off the floor... there ya go.









Ian.


----------



## georgeleus

So you're telling me that keyboard looking thinghie sold for about a brand new BMW M5 ?!

Damn... And I was thinking Obsidian 3dfx cards were expensive...


----------



## mapesdhs

georgeleus writes:
> So you're telling me that keyboard looking thinghie sold for about a brand new BMW M5 ?!

So it seems.







I posted about it on nekochan:

http://forums.nekochan.net/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=16732451

> Damn... And I was thinking Obsidian 3dfx cards were expensive...









That's nothing, the Onyx rack I have in my garage was $1.5M when it was new in 1995. I bought it a decade later for 200 quid.









Ian.


----------



## Friedmett

It has come to light that my old m2n sli deluxe board needs to run and I installed it but I found the 8800gt cards dead. The fan would spin but no video at all.

I wonder what ddr2 6400 ram can be used but it has to be 2GB sticks each as I want to go 8GB in total?


----------



## Gyro

Just about any ddr2 6400 will work.
Kingston Value Ram,Corsair ...
look on ebay

Gyro


----------



## Friedmett

Ok thank you and happy new year to all

I had some GEIL ddr2 6400 and with that I got my m2n sli deluxe to boot. Another 2 sticks for 8gb has been bought and on the way.

Now I have a Windows 7 install and doing the updates which are quite a lot.

I still got 6 Seagate Barracuda 1tb drives that are blue and good so using one right now.

This build is mainly due to not having a running pc due to RMA of a motherboard waiting time. Board and cpu works great, ram get great scores in experience index. I might get a 6400 cpu instead of 4600 as the cost is not to much.


----------



## Friedmett

Ok everything runs smooth and stable.

I got one question and I hope you can answer with your experience. What video card is the max for this setup:

Asus M2N-sli deluxe

AMD athlon X2 6400 3,2 cpu

8GB Geil 6400 ram

I don't plan on OC more than might try Asus OC method

For main drive I will install my Samsung EVO 850 120GB. It's connected now for backup and works 3 times faster than regular hdd.

I might go SLI depending on the video cards


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friedmett*
> 
> I got one question and I hope you can answer with your experience. What video card is the max for this setup:
> ...
> AMD athlon X2 6400 3,2 cpu


Even a single old GTX 460 can be bottlenecked by that class of CPU, though it depends on the task/game, resolutions/detail settings, etc. See my results here:

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/sgi.html#PC

The data include numbers for a 6000+ running at 3.44GHz. See the following page for results of the same GPU running with a 5GHz i7 2700K (eg. the fps scores for Stalker COP at 1080p are about 100% faster with the 2700K compared to the 6000+):

http://www.sgidepot.co.uk/misc/tests-jj.txt

Sorry I've not yet absorbed the 2700K data into the main pages, not had time.

The higher the resolution and detail settings, in general the less relevant the CPU becomes. Games like Stalker do need some decent CPU power, but other games don't (one such example is Call of Juarez, a game that behaves pretty much in exactly the same manner as Unigine Heaven, ie. very little dependence on the CPU). Modern games vary wildly in the same manner. With the greater adoption of multicore processing though, I'd say if you're planning on playing newer titles then you'd be better off switching to a newer platform. As I say, in relevant use cases, simply moving even an old GPU like the GTX 460 to a faster system can double the fps scores. With a CPU such as you have, I don't think I'd bother using anything beyond a GTX 580, and that's only because 580s are so cheap 2nd-hand these days (and still quite good CUDA-wise for production tasks such as Adobe CC and Blender).

> For main drive I will install my Samsung EVO 850 120GB. It's connected now for backup and works 3 times faster than regular hdd.

Definitely the best upgrade one can do with an old system.

> I might go SLI depending on the video cards

Definitely not worth it IMO, especially for any newer title. The whole industry is rapidly moving away from multi-GPU support.

What you could do though is buy something decent just to max out whatever your system is remotely capable of, and then simply move it onto a better platform later (mbd/CPU/RAM), but I wouldn't buy a completely new GPU, just pick up something sensible 2nd-hand like a GTX 980 off ebay. Likewise of course, there are plenty of used mbd/CPU options that would blow away the M2N platform at minimal cost. Just depends on what you want to do with your system. I recently put together an ASUS R4E and 3930K for minimal cost via ebay wins, still very potent (the CPU will likely be set to 4.7GHz). CPUs for X79 are particularly cheap atm (heck, I'd do a 3930K for 70 quid.







I have half a dozen to flog off), if one can find a decent mbd though (alas the supply of used X79 mbds has largely dried up, whereas X99 mbds are easy to find, especially the ASUS R5E, but these have the opposite problem, hard to find relevant CPUs). Atm the midrange oversupply on the used market seems to be peaking for Z97 mbds, but less so for relevant CPUs which is unfortunate, though I picked up an i5 4570 (3.5GHz Haswell) for my HTPC for a snip.

Ian.


----------



## mattliston

WOOT

got the M2N to boot up.

No idea what was causing no boot. Took some Q tips and a hair brush, removed everything, cleaned all slots and inspected CPU socket for debris, found nothing.

Re assembled everything, booted up first try.

2x2gb of 5-5-5-15 GSkill ddr2-800

5770

currently the athlon 2.1ghz dual, but may throw the 9150 back in (I have a beta BIOS with AM2+ support)

Once windows 64bit is installed, installing the 370 into this computer instead of my main rig, and creating another folding mambajamma

before folding, might play around with some overclocking since its running on a spare corsair CX750M. got past 3ghs with the old antec 850watt that blew up years ago, I wonder if this corsair has enough 5v amperage to support the board


----------



## georgeleus

Nice try you made there and I'm glad it worked out.
Still, I have to ask (given that I know that the M2Nxx series was built for the OC enthusiasts), how much punishment can a CPU endure on that board ?

The reason I'm asking is that I've searched for the highest grade CPU I could put on this mobo and the answer was Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz.
I've installed a Phenom II X4 965 on mine and I have to make it run at it's fullest only with Phenom MSR Tweaker. I'm scared of overclocking it, and I really don't see any need, although mine's a BE.

The question remains: given the fact that it has only a sole P4 4-pin connector as an extra power source, combined with the 6 phase power design the mobo has, how much can you pull out of that CPU ?
I've seen some nasty ***** on the internet when this mobo had the P4 connector literally melted because of the high requirements made from the overclocker.

Just out of plain curiosity...


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *georgeleus*
> 
> Nice try you made there and I'm glad it worked out.
> Still, I have to ask (given that I know that the M2Nxx series was built for the OC enthusiasts), how much punishment can a CPU endure on that board ?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is that I've searched for the highest grade CPU I could put on this mobo and the answer was Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz.
> I've installed a Phenom II X4 965 on mine and I have to make it run at it's fullest only with Phenom MSR Tweaker. I'm scared of overclocking it, and I really don't see any need, although mine's a BE.
> 
> The question remains: given the fact that it has only a sole P4 4-pin connector as an extra power source, combined with the 6 phase power design the mobo has, how much can you pull out of that CPU ?
> I've seen some nasty ***** on the internet when this mobo had the P4 connector literally melted because of the high requirements made from the overclocker.
> 
> Just out of plain curiosity...


The first Phenom 2 I had was 720 with C2 stepping and used allot of power when overclocked. I ran it 3.5GHz on a M2N32 SLI Deluxe for a few years without any problems whatsoever. Occasionally I ran benchmarks at 3.7-3.8GHz.
The Phenom 2 CPUs with C3 stepping typically draw less current and you probably need to overclocked them to 4.2GHz+ to draw as much current as my old 720 did when overclocked.
Also At 4.0GHz+ temperature is increasingly becoming a limiting factor for a stable overclock and incresing the CPU coltage will not help, only lower teperature will.


----------



## mattliston

Anyone on here who is currently daily driving an AM2+ quad phenom on the M2N?

I am curious as to your chipset HT and chipset core voltages.

I have basically had to bump the vcore to 1.30, core/chipset HT voltage to 1.3, and chipset core to 1.5v , and underclock my 800 ram to DDR2-667 while keeping the 9150E at its stock 1.8ghz (200x9)

BIOS defaulted vcore to 1.15, which I think was too low. changing ONLY vcore did not solve this issue

This is the only way IO have been able to setup windows 7.

the dualcore 4000+ (2.1ghz) kept spitting out PCI errors during an attempt at installing a live ubuntu distro while I waited for another jumpdrive to finish its windows installer setup. Or froze randomly.

Im not sure I want to bother installing the 9750 quite yet (2.4ghz)

This board booted 240mhz FSB with 667 ram ratio to mimic 800mhz DDR2, but kept freezing at windows installation.

The final goal is to have windows 7 64bit running (to fully use the 4gigs) and to be less problematic with running multiple PCIE gpus while folding.

I am actually considering purchasing a PCI videocard with at least 128mb of vram, to use as the booting video, and leave the 2 PCIE cards to do their thing inside [email protected]


----------



## mattliston

What have you guys done to keep the M2N SLI DELUZE's VRM's nice and cool?

I have an old AMD CPU fan mounted to it, and the VRM's still touch over 100*C with 1.3 volts vcore on phenom quad

not really insterested in seeing magic smoke









Might have to keep the cpu at or below 2.4ghz and simply do a bus overclock to get the northbridge and memory faster.

literally, 200mhz to 205mhz results in 45mhz bump in northbridge, minus 2ns latency, and nearly 100mb/s write and copy performance.

Wont stop til 2ghz northbridge! (default untouchable 9x multi)


----------



## mattliston

SO the M2N is all setup with a 5770 main gpu and 370 tag along for folding.

Before I do anything, I notice I cannot see any bus frequency inside CPU-Z. it lists memory and CPU clocks properly, but no actual FBS/Front bus speed, even at default 200MHz.

Nvidia Ntune marks this frequency at 2500mhz, x4 cpu multi, and refuses to show voltages or adjustability, even thgouh Ive used this same program in the past (several years back) to make clock adjustments before setting inside BIOS.

All drivers are latest available.

Am I gonna have to resort to a windows xp installation for this computer?

I would like to avoid that as windows 7 offers more potential speeed once optimized


----------



## ajc1616

What bios version are you using? Also what settings are you using in bios? I have tried my 965 with the 1804 and have had issues?


----------



## ajc1616

georgeleus said:


> Nice try you made there and I'm glad it worked out.
> Still, I have to ask (given that I know that the M2Nxx series was built for the OC enthusiasts), how much punishment can a CPU endure on that board ?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is that I've searched for the highest grade CPU I could put on this mobo and the answer was Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz.
> I've installed a Phenom II X4 965 on mine and I have to make it run at it's fullest only with Phenom MSR Tweaker. I'm scared of overclocking it, and I really don't see any need, although mine's a BE.
> 
> The question remains: given the fact that it has only a sole P4 4-pin connector as an extra power source, combined with the 6 phase power design the mobo has, how much can you pull out of that CPU ?
> I've seen some nasty ***** on the internet when this mobo had the P4 connector literally melted because of the high requirements made from the overclocker.
> 
> Just out of plain curiosity...


What bios are you running, I have 1804 and I could not get it to boot. Also what settings did you use in the bios?


----------



## mattliston

Current extra rig setup
-M2N SLI DELUXE
-Phenom II 9750 at default 2.4ghz
-GSkill DDR2-800 @ 800 (2x2GB)
-5770 1GB gpu
-old intel ssd
-win7 64bit

WOW. this setup still does very well.

Got it running fairly smooth.

Locked northbridge multiplier and no way to directly bump northbridge controller voltage, so I am limited to a BLCK of 248-250mhz. Translates into very noticeable bump in memory performance and latency cuts.

Working on getting the ram to run closer to 1066mhz if possible. bumping the ram voltage to 2.2 volts resulted in nearly zero overclockability, so I will be forced to play with subtimings and clock strengths. Not sure how to setup all the signal stuff.

Turning my big rig into a dedicated folder until after tax refunds come in for a hopefully new setup.

Not currently playing very demanding games, so I have the advantage of using an older rig at this time


----------



## Currency Lad

Would anyone have a link to the instructions for setting the P states in Phenom II Tweaker?

The old link to Big John's post on the first page seems to be down, and the readme in Phenom II Tweaker itself is pretty sparse.

Had to do a tear down of system (M2N -32 SLI Deluxe) and need to get a 980 BE back up to speed (instead of 800MHz as default).

Had instructions backed up on USB, but nephew decided to overwrite it for his gaming mods (bloody kids!).

Did it years ago so bit rusty now.
Would really appreciate if anyone can point me in the right direction.

Motherboard already flashed to 5002 from when I had it running previously.

Also, does anyone use nvidia system tools instead? Is that better? Pretty sure I need Phenom II Tweaker to get the X4 980 BE to work properly.


----------



## Gyro

Try this http://www.overclock.net/forum/19071878-post10982.html
Just use the cpu multi for the 980.

Good luck

Gyro


----------



## Currency Lad

Thanks Gyro, your a champion.


----------



## MikeTKD

Hello all.
If this is in the wrong section please let me know.

I've had my Asus M2N-SLI since 2009 or 2010. Purchased at a computer show.

I'll get to the point. The past 10 years or so I've had this:
AMD Phenom II X4 945 (3.01 GHz)
8 GB of ram
2 SSD drives for OS and games
x1 BFG 9800 GTX+ video card
650 watt power supply

Obviously this system is getting to it's end but wanted to wait until next year for a newer system.

So I purchased a EVGA 850 watt power supply and dual BFG 9800 GTX+ thinking it could help a bit with the newer video games.

Installed everything tonight, plugged in the VGA power cables to each video card, set the BIOS to Dual Video Cards. 
Booted up. Got to the part where Windows screen shows, blank screen. 
I thought maybe moving the SLI bridge to the other connectors. Nothing. Blank screen.

Put it the BIOS back to Single Card. Boots to Windows 10 Pro fine. Went back to BIOS and put Dual Card. Another blank screen. Went back to BIOS and Single card. Boots to Windows.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Gyro

Have you tried to boot with each card in the first slot? Just to make sure both cards work.
Have you tried setting to sli in the nvidia control panel in windows? Try this with both cards installed,but without the sli bridge.
Then shut down, install bridge and see if it will boot.

Gyro


----------



## w00dzy

Do you have enough power for the cards?


----------



## gayLaser

My 8-10+ year old antec neohe550 PSU finally stopped responding after struggling to boot up for the past few months. Since I was removing the PSU I figured I'd give this 8-10+ yr old rig a detailed inspection.

Inspecting the m2n sli deluxe (965 Black Edition) to see if there were any physical indications component failure:

https://imgur.com/a/bjLJ6Ou

The board operates great with the new PSU but there are 4 bulged caps and the ethernet ic is damaged. I'm pretty sure the ethernet ports stopped working a few years ago after a nearby lightning strike. If this IC only effects ethernet then it isn't a big deal for me to replace.

What would you do? Replace caps or finally retire this board?

I have a hakko fr-301, proper solder tools/chemicals to handle the job. Would it be false economy to patch this board up? I'm open minded!


Sources:
TK ATWY Datasheet: www.ost.com.tw/PDF/TK/EC_TK_ATWY.pdf

Marvell 88E1112 Datasheet:
http://www.dexsilicium.com/Marvell_88E1112.pdf


----------



## mattliston

I would go ahead and carefully replace the caps if you intend to keep using it once fixed.


----------



## Gyro

mattliston said:


> I would go ahead and carefully replace the caps if you intend to keep using it once fixed.


Dito

Gyro


----------



## gayLaser

Thanks guys, was hoping that was the answer since I enjoy this board ever since finding the forum here a few years ago.

Unfortunately, I was wrong about my PC working great with the new PSU, when I initially tested it fired right up and I turned off without waiting for post to continue working on cleaning/installing.

The M2n sli deluxe stays running but does not give any post beeps & has no video input to monitor.

While removing components to see if it'd post/beep; I discovered that the initial issue (pressing power button, PC starts spooling up but then turns off after 1-2sec) still exists but is rare. For example: with old psu it'd never start on first try and often take 10-30 attempts to start up and stay on. With new PSU usually starts first time and stays on, rarely I had to press power 1-3 times until it remained on.

Following has been done:

- Remove 1 component at time see if beeps. Removing everything 2x ram, GPU & sata cable didn't cause beeping, just stayed on with fans running/lights

- Replace CMOS battery with known good, put jumper pins 2 & 3 for 30sec then back to pin 1 & 2

- Did a brief inspection to see if any part of back side board was burnt or had cold/cracked solder joints, seemed good but will double check.

Does anyone happen to have any other ideas on what to check next? I have quite a bit of equipment (scope, meters) bit am new to electronics. 

I will be researching meanwhile and will definitely update as I imagine more users may be finding problems popping up on this aging but great board.

Cheers fellas!

Mobo: m2n sli deluxe, 965 be
PSU: corsair cx650m (only using the included connectors)
GPU: hd 7850
ram: 2x 2gb ddr2
SSD


----------



## mattliston

I would keep trying a single stick of ram, and perhaps the second PCIE x16 slot, just to rule it out.


What is the 5volt rail amperage of your power supply? Should be okay if it is more than 10 amps, so that should be able to be ruled out.


Leave out any boot devices. keyboard, gpu, ram stick, and cpu should be bare bones successful if all is well.




I have had luck in past just unplugging power, and leaving board overnight to "breathe" away from being plugged in. Odd solution, but has helped me recover from strange overclocking results with this Deluxe board.


But that was back when I was pushing the dual core I first had past 3ghz. Was pretty tough to do on this board, as I was very green to OC'ing at the time.


This board was my first custom build!!


----------



## gayLaser

Tried the typical swapping things in/out once more to no avail.

The rest of this post may be boring, just a log of my testing, hopefully may be useful to someone in the future in some way.

I decided to make things more interesting and desoldered the 4 bulged capacitors. I also desoldered a 5th cap of the same type that was nearby.

All 5 of the desoldered caps are TK ATWY 820uF 6.3V.

To test these I will be using a cheap LCR (mega328.) Note that this isn't precision equipment & is for reference only.

Pics w/ captions: 
https://imgur.com/a/wR4xBWT

Caps 1-4 fails, returns incomplete test data and measures at ~30 pF.

Cap 5 test doesnt fail and is rather close to spec. 

In terms of replacements I'm sure that many choices would work but for this scenario I chose get into the datasheets with the goal of finding the closest replacement possible when it comes to impedance/ripple current. Probably overkill but good chance for me to practice using datasheets etc.

The closest component I could find was a Rubycon "AX" series 820uF, 10v. The Ruby AX has the same impedance of 0.036 and it's rated max ripple current is slightly higher at 1540 compared to the TK ATWY's 1140.

Maybe these failed caps aren't the cause of the board not posting, I don't know their role; if anyone knows what purpose they serve in these particular areas feel free to let me know! 

I'll be replacing the 4 bad ones and see if it will post. They arrive in a few days, will update.


----------



## gayLaser

Replaced caps, double checked work, PC starts up but no display/post. Powers up each time without hiccuping like it was before but everything else is the same in regards to no beeps etc.

Prior to this happening a couple months ago; I noticed that each start up the bios would alert saying that CMOS wasnt saved or something similar and asking if id like to continue or not. Changing the buttoncell battery out never seemed to fix that issue, then it stopped posting all together. Possibly unrelated or just coincidence, figured id mention it.

Sadly I believe any more time thrown at diagnosing this is not going to be worth it. 

Will try to find a different mobo that will be good for my 965 b.e. I suppose. Considered buying another m2nsli deluxe but kinda concerned about headaches involved with buying unknown used stuff on ebay.

In the event that I do decide to probe more into this board I will certainly update, I managed to stumble upon a surprising amount of relatively recent posts in regards to troubleshooting these boards on a polish forum called elektroydkaPL or something similar to that, it isn't in english but ive been trying to translate the pages and may give it another shot.

Thanks all


----------



## mattliston

Have you checked/verified the CMOS battery stuff is connected to the motherboard properly?


Maybe a bad solder joint is cracked or something.


Remove the cmos battery, and try to boot without it. Does it react the same way you mention it did months back before this started going downhill?


----------



## kroko

Greetings all. May I ask a few questions about my M2N32 WS Pro. I was trying to upgrade the CPU from Phenom X4 9550 to Phenom II X4 975, RAM form 4xGB DDR2 6400 non-ECC to 4x2GB DDR2 6400 ECC unbuffered (it was cheaper and Phenom supports ECC so I said why not); and add Firepro V7900. BIOS v. was/is 2001 official from ASUS. I couldn't make it POST with the modified BIOS, X4 975 and the ECC RAM and right now I think that it was because of the GPU, all I got was one long and three or four short beeps. I remember a few years ago I was trying to use R9 280x for video compression on this board and I had to run it in the second PCIE slot. For some reason the system didn't want to start when the GPU was on the first PCIE slot but there were no complains when Nvidia GPU was occupying it.

Decided to reverted to original configuration (2001 BIOS, x4 9550, 4x1GB and some Nvidia GPU) and test the new components one by one. I started with the ECC RAM and couldn't make it POST - there were no beeps so I decided that it's because of the BIOS settings. Then I added the old RAM and Firepro V7900 in the first PCIE slot - got the same long beep followed by three of four short beeps. When I moved the Firepro to the second PCIE slot (didn't change BIOS settings) I got no POST, no beeps at all, fan started spinning and system was turning off after few seconds. Removed the Firepro and placed the Nvidia GPU on first slot to change BIOS setting and since then no POST at all. Initially the system was beeping if there is no RAM but right now there is no beeps, just starts the fans for a few second and that's all. 

I tested all of the initial components - x4 9550, the initial memory and the nvidia GPU on another board the there is no problems with POST. Took the Firepro from a working machine and I know that it's working fine.

My questions are:

What setting to apply in BIOS for ECC RAM? There was something related to ECC but it didn't help to POST.
Any idea why the Nvidia Chipset doesn't like ATI-AMD GPUs? Any BIOS setting?
Any idea what went wrong whit this motherboard? Dead chipset? Or maybe I have to order new BIOS chip?


----------



## gayLaser

edit/update; just remembered the wording from old pause on post error/warning from 5mo ago: "CMOS checksum error", replaced batt back then, didnt fix the issue starting probs & checksum pause on post still showed.

@mattliston

Tried no battery (3 diff times with reset in both positions and once without jumper at all) with no beeps just lights and fans running (graphics card fan spin for less than 1s then remain off for the remainder).

I will double check that area here shortly. Went over the PB w/ magnification but it wont hurt to check again. Will check battery holder joints again too.

Only 2 spots I didnt inspect:

Secondary side: unsure of name but there is a metal shield/support with square port where cpu is, I didn't look into this much and am unsure if it is critical to remove it somehow to inspect.

Primary side: couldnt inspect anything covered by the copper heat pipe sinks of what I believe is called the north and/or south bridges. 

Despite what I said earlier, I will likely still have this on the bench and researching while I wait for a viable replacement to go on sale.

Ignore if familiar but just for clarity wanting to re-explain events more concise if helpful:


Spoiler



1] 3-5mo ago, upon pressing case pwr button machine would try to start up then die 1 sec later. Had to keep repeating this step (sometimes took 20-30 tries) but eventually it would stay on and beep once like usual.

2] Every time after [1] it would pause at bios saying something about CMOS not saved <will edit this exact msg in when I find it>, press del to cont. Windows starts, phenom tweaker worked like normal and I could apply settings verified in cpuz.

3] Wouldnt work at all one days few weeks ago. Just assumed it was PSU. Took board out tried diff psu, fired up so I shut off PSU without waiting for post since I didnt have anything else connected to the board.

4] Bought new PSU, plugged up, fires up but never posts, tried all basic combos of stuff plugged in, even tried no cpu


----------



## Zantrill

Nostalgia! I miss the ol M2N-Sli... I remember running a dual core with a 250-GTS playing Crysis for the first time and the original FarCry, Unreal Tournament 2004. I miss those days. I stuck with my board until 2008 when my old psu killed its self and the board and cpu in a storm. I finally crossed over to ddr 3.


----------



## kroko

My motherboard is working, at least for now. 

When it failed to boot I brought the entire PC to some random local service. Next day it was "fixed" = they said that all they did was to reload the BIOS again. I remember that I read somewhere the procedure and will search for it, may be helpful for others. I personally thought that the problem is hardware only and didn't bother with BIOS reload. Anyway, when I got it home, the motherboard had the same symptoms - when I press the power button the fans were spinning for a while and then turned off. Brought back the PC and told them to search why the BIOS is crashing, is it something in the BIOS chip or some element on the motherboard. Actually I'm not sure if this is the case because it may be just something preventing the motherboard to start. The second time when I went to took my PC, I asked them a few times what was the problem and the said that they don't know and suggested "try not to tweak it too much". But that's not the case. They didn't told me what exactly were doing but I suppose that they just reloaded the BIOS again. 

Maybe they didn't want to bother too much in order to reduce the cost for their service because it's old motherboard for them it was not worth to repair it - indeed they charged me just 15 euro in total, for both of the services. I know that my motherboard is extremely picky, but suppose that the problem will appear again and will look for another service just to make sure that it's not hardware related. Meanwhile I checked every thread for Asus M2N32 on elektroda.pl - the forum mentioned by gayLaser. To sum up - the problems may be in capacitors: PSU; you may need to clean contact points for the BIOS battery: in another case there were some incompatibility between RAM modules and the motherboard itself but the beeps were for GPU failure; and CPU power supply MOSFETs and their controllers. 

I still can't run AMD GPU on the first PCI Express slot. Tried changing the BIOS settings for which slot is primary but no luck at all.
When I insert some old Nvidia GT something (without additional power socket) the board POST successfully. Tried Quadro K6000 in the first slot - successful POST when the PSU cables are inserted into the GPU and when they are not I got a message that this GPU needs additional power supply. So I think that the slot itself is OK. But I want to run Firepro V7900 in the first slot - when I try it, the GPU fans are spinning at max rpm and I can hear one long and three short beeps. Tested it with three brands of RAM memory just in case if it's like the case on elektroda.pl but no luck. But the GPU is working fine on another motherboard and also when it's placed on the second PCI Express slot the motherboard is able to post.

The same case was a few years ago when I was trying to run R9 280x on this motherboard - it was working fine on the first slot, , but whenever I try to use it in the first slot, the motherboard refuses to POST. Back then I gave the board to a friend of mine which replaced almost every capacitor but no change in the symptoms. For some reason the Nvidia chipset doesn't like AMD GPUs 

By the way, does anyone knows the beep codes for these motherboards - mine is M2N32WS Pro.


----------



## gayLaser

M2n Sli Dlx back online!

I let the machine sit for about a month or so after my last post here. I started looking up some stuff last week, ended up buying a cheap 4digit pci slot POST test card.

Due to many variables I can't be 100% sure what solved the problem. What I do know is that upon trying to power on after it had sat for 1 month, it still had the same problems: starting up and fans/lights forever running without post/beeps/video output etc.

I removed the gpu, tried to boot, nothing. With the GPU removed, I put the post test card into a pci slot and powered up. Suddenly the PC let out a beep code (1 long 3 short, No VGA card detected!)

The beep code came from the case speaker connected to the mobo (the post test card doesnt have a speaker.) Prior to using the post test card there has not been any beep code from caused by having the gpu removed.

I then installed GPU, restarted PC without monitor or keyboard attached, powered up, read the post card's readout which gave a code for "waiting for keyboard input", a good sign!

Plugged monitor and os2 keyboard in and fired it up. Familiar old 5001 post screen greeted me. Set up bios again, loaded windows, used PMT and am overclocked just like before!

Thanks for the inspiration and help fellas! Will be monitoring it for the next few days.


----------



## Gyro

Fingers crossed!

Gyro


----------



## NTTD

mattliston said:


> This board was my first custom build!!


Me too!

Was still using this machine regularly until I got my laptop a couple years back. Still has the Athlon 64 X2 6400+ Black Edition, never put a AM2+ quad in it.



gayLaser said:


> M2n Sli Dlx back online!


Good to hear!
I have that same cooler on my setup.


All still works too. Will be firing it up soon to pull some data off of it.

Good times, love that machine.


----------



## peedy

I am looking to use a phenom II x4 945 in two systems I have with motherboards M2N-SLI Deluxe and M2NPV-VM. Both indicate the latest "supported" cpu is the x4 945. The CPU list specifies the "C3" version. Which on ebay is harder to find from a US seller. There are plenty others that don't specify on the listing or is C2 version. Do I really have to get the C3 or will a C2 version be fine? Looking at the comparison on CPU-World, they aren't any different that I can tell.

thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

Been a while since I dropped in and paid you all a visit. Nice to see ya'll still benefiting from these old trusty & good ol reliable ASUS boards.


----------



## Anti!!

I was blown away to see you all still plugging along. I wish now I would have kept my wife's m2n-sli. Hers would no longer post either and Asus in the day never returned my calls. *Sad face* Been a while now though..


----------



## StrainM2N

Hey, im proud owner of M2N sli deluxe. 11 years +

I have trouble with my integrated Ethernet card, it turn off while playing browsing or just idle, not immediately but after 20mins to few hours. 
To get it work again i have to switch power supply off

Has it happened to somebody? 

i tried both ports

-searched this monster topic 
-3 differnet cables
-nforce,windows drivers
-power saving off
-Bios Default
-modem tested with laptop
-by look i found 1 capacitator near north bridge with little corrosion on top

operating system Win 7, 
CPU 5600+ 2,9 ghz 65w
GPU GTX 260 = 1000w xD joking
RAM4 gigs 

if there's any enthusiast whos still reading, what do you suggest?

is it dying slowly ? before ordering new NIC i want try what i can


----------



## Antikapitalista

*ASUS M2N32 WS Professional*



kroko said:


> Greetings all. May I ask a few questions about my M2N32 WS Pro. I was trying to upgrade the CPU from Phenom X4 9550 to Phenom II X4 975, RAM form 4xGB DDR2 6400 non-ECC to 4x2GB DDR2 6400 ECC unbuffered (it was cheaper and Phenom supports ECC so I said why not); and add Firepro V7900. BIOS v. was/is 2001 official from ASUS.


Kroko, the Phenom II is not supported officially. Folk wisdom has it that BIOS version 1802 works with the Denebs. That said, even the Phenom II x4 965 BE is said to be rather tricky, let alone the Phenom II x4 975 BE, which should be even trickier... I am not even sure that anyone has succeeded in using one with this mainboard, but they may have not have even tried it. Kudos for your pioneering effort!



kroko said:


> I couldn't make it POST with the modified BIOS,


Which modified BIOS?



kroko said:


> X4 975 and the ECC RAM and right now I think that it was because of the GPU, all I got was one long and three or four short beeps.


Indeed, it appears so: http://www.bioscentral.com/beepcodes/awardbeep.htm .



kroko said:


> Decided to reverted to original configuration (2001 BIOS, x4 9550, 4x1GB and some Nvidia GPU) and test the new components one by one. I started with the ECC RAM and couldn't make it POST - there were no beeps so I decided that it's because of the BIOS settings.


Please report your findings here when you manage accommodate the unbuffered ECC RAM with this motherboard. (I am interested in this option, too.)



kroko said:


> Then I added the old RAM and Firepro V7900 in the first PCIE slot - got the same long beep followed by three of four short beeps. When I moved the Firepro to the second PCIE slot (didn't change BIOS settings) I got no POST, no beeps at all, fan started spinning and system was turning off after few seconds.


This is very strange, Kroko, because I have used it with a Radeon HD 6970, which is a very similar GPU; it is actually of the same microarchitecture!



kroko said:


> Removed the Firepro and placed the Nvidia GPU on first slot to change BIOS setting and since then no POST at all. Initially the system was beeping if there is no RAM but right now there is no beeps, just starts the fans for a few second and that's all.


I had this problem when I had put an unsupported CPU model into the CPU socket, even a G2-stepping Athlon with a half-integer multiplier. The system would power on for a few seconds, but would switch itself off within half a minute or so.



kroko said:


> What setting to apply in BIOS for ECC RAM? There was something related to ECC but it didn't help to POST.


Did you try to use only one stick, did you try all of them? If one stick is faulty, it could make the whole system look dead, with only a totally black screen and some fan noise. What ECC memory is it? The manual, of all ECC memory, mentions only the 1GiB Hynix HYMP512U648-C4 module on the qualified vendor list.
In my case, I have four Mushkin Redline XP2-8000 2 GiB sticks (2 sets of the Mushkin 996593 sets) that only work together in a particular order; in a different order they could make the system appear dead. But the sticks together pass all sorts of memory tests just fine, if they are inserted in a particular order.



kroko said:


> Any idea why the Nvidia Chipset doesn't like ATI-AMD GPUs? Any BIOS setting?


My Radeon HD 6970 works flawlessly, albeit I have only tried in the second slot, because the first one is occupied with a 32GB Intel Optane stick in an adapter, for paging, etc. That means all the controllers will need to go into the PCI-X slots, which leaves me with a 3Gbps SAS controller, etc., but the trade-off is worth for the sake of the general speed-up while paging, to make up for the rather low memory limit.

ATi graphics cards are definitely supported, with up to R580+ (ATi Radeon X1950XTX), which was the latest GPU at the time of the release of the motherboard.



kroko said:


> But I want to run Firepro V7900 in the first slot - when I try it, the GPU fans are spinning at max rpm and I can hear one long and three short beeps. Tested it with three brands of RAM memory just in case if it's like the case on elektroda.pl but no luck. But the GPU is working fine on another motherboard and also when it's placed on the second PCI Express slot the motherboard is able to post.


Kroko, you only intend to use only this single one graphics card, don't you? If so, could you then simply plug it into the second slot for the time being, while other issues are being worked out? Is is acceptable to you?

Meanwhile, I will try to test my Radeon HD 6970 in the first slot.



kroko said:


> For some reason the Nvidia chipset doesn't like AMD GPUs


There could be a difference, indeed, as the PCIE16X_1 slot (the 1st one) is apparently connected to a Nvidia nForce 590 SLI SPP chip, whereas the PCIE16X_2 slot (the 2nd one) is apparently connected to Nvidia nForce 590 SLI MCP chip:
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/628274/Nvidia-Nforce-590-Sli.html?page=10#manual
And maybe only the Nvidia nForce 590 SLI MCP is compatible with them.
My Sapphire Radeon HD 6970 works in either slot, see my post below.

I do not know, I will try it when i stop fumbling with my Willem flasher version 5.0F; for some strange reason, it always reads garbage from the chip... 
Sorry, I put the chip into the wrong socket. The Willem flasher works flawlessly. 



kroko said:


> By the way, does anyone knows the beep codes for these motherboards - mine is M2N32WS Pro.


They should be standard Award beep codes. See the link above, please.

By the way, Kroko, *do you have the famed BIOS 1802B by Tomek? *It used to be on the old Asustek's VIP forum before they took it down, along with gems like this.


----------



## Antikapitalista

peedy said:


> I am looking to use a phenom II x4 945 in two systems I have with motherboards M2N-SLI Deluxe and M2NPV-VM. Both indicate the latest "supported" cpu is the x4 945. The CPU list specifies the "C3" version. Which on ebay is harder to find from a US seller. There are plenty others that don't specify on the listing or is C2 version. Do I really have to get the C3 or will a C2 version be fine? Looking at the comparison on CPU-World, they aren't any different that I can tell.


Sorry, I only have an M2N32 WS Pro, but I guess the limit may be because of the multiplier, as they all seem to be capped at 15.

I guess the general rule should be that the newer, the worse, because of the greater deviation from the original specification. Speaking from (my rather bad) memory, according to AMD technical documentation, the difference should be that the CPUs of the C3 stepping require split power planes (introduced with the socket AM2+), or they run at the 4x multiplier, whereas the CPUs of the C2 stepping will still do with a single power plane, although all K10 processors, starting with the first Phenoms, should require split power planes.


But sometimes some limits can be somehow overcome... basically, this whole thread is about exactly that.


----------



## Antikapitalista

*ASUS M2N32 WS Professional*



kroko said:


> I still can't run AMD GPU on the first PCI Express slot.


 I can. My Sapphire Radeon HD 6970 (100311-3L) works in either slot flawlessly.
Curiously enough, its GPU is of the same TeraScale 3 architecture as your FirePro V7900.


Motherboard version: 1.03G
BIOS version: stock 1802
Power supply: tested with an EVGA SuperNOVA 850 T2
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition (HDZ940XCJ4DGI)
Memory: 8 GiB of Mushkin Redline XP2–8000 (2 sets of Mushkin 996593)


Which version of the motherboard do you have?
Due to my colossal stupidity, I ended up with 3 of them, so now I have all 3 versions: 1.02G, 1.03G and 1.04G, but the last one does not have a socketed BIOS chip, so I would have to wait for an AMD Phenom X4 9750 to arrive, as my AMD Athlon 64 X2 5800+ is currently plugged into a Microstar MSI K9A Platinum (MS–7280) that serves as a backup system for a not-quite-PCI-compliant interface card of an expensive CCD camera, because the card relies on a particular setting of this motherboard—namely _Auto Detect DIMM/PCI Clk—_to be off for this card to be recognized by its driver... and I would hate to take the system apart, as the CPU is cooled by a Scythe Orochi Rev. B (SCORC–1100), which means that the whole setup would have to be disassembled to the last screw... and I would really like to avoid the painstaking process of putting the huge heatsink back on the CPU again.


----------



## Antikapitalista

*16 GiB of RAM on the ASUS M2N32 WS Professional*

Whoever claims that these motherboards do not take 16 GiB of RAM is obviously wrong.


At least the ASUS M2N32 WS Professional definitely does, so I guess that it could be valid for other similar motherboards, such as the ones in the title of this thread, which have received even more support than the M2N32 WS Professional.


----------



## DrSwizz

StrainM2N said:


> Hey, im proud owner of M2N sli deluxe. 11 years +
> 
> I have trouble with my integrated Ethernet card, it turn off while playing browsing or just idle, not immediately but after 20mins to few hours.
> To get it work again i have to switch power supply off
> 
> Has it happened to somebody?
> 
> i tried both ports
> 
> -searched this monster topic
> -3 differnet cables
> -nforce,windows drivers
> -power saving off
> -Bios Default
> -modem tested with laptop
> -by look i found 1 capacitator near north bridge with little corrosion on top
> 
> operating system Win 7,
> CPU 5600+ 2,9 ghz 65w
> GPU GTX 260 = 1000w xD joking
> RAM4 gigs
> 
> if there's any enthusiast whos still reading, what do you suggest?
> 
> is it dying slowly ? before ordering new NIC i want try what i can



Both ethernet ports stopped working the other day on one of my M2N SLI Deluxe boards. Fortunately they both came back to life after leaving the computer turned off a while. I suspect the capacitors might be going bad.


----------



## mravel

1. did any of you try to run the RADEON RX470/480/570/580 card on this motherboard? Edit: yes, it works
2. I confirm that Phenom II X4 965 works on this mobo. Of course you need PhenomMsrTweaker to run your processor faster than 800MHz.
3. Mobo has many problems with gently run with Phenom 965 - sometimes usb hangs for a while, coils rub strongly, cracking coils moves to the sound card etc.


----------



## yuiop0

Hi everyone!

Could anybody help with my issue?

I have M2N-SLI Deluxe, Phenom II X4 945 (RB-C3), 16Gb DDR2 (800MHz), Windows 10 x64, VMware Workstation 15, running 5 Windows x86 vm's and a shared network (multimedia) folder. Current BIOS is a mod, "1802AM3.BIN", not sure where did I get it - it was a while ago... but it has the latest microcode for my cpu (00100F43/010000C8). The same issue is with the official bios 5001 (010000B6 microcode) from ASUS official support page, other versions (1804/1701/etc) do not support my cpu...


I'm trying to move my VM's from SATAII SSD to PCIe SSD (M.2->PCIe or OCZ ReoDrive)... The issue is - I can't use ANY HDD/SSD connected to PCIe. In some cases, the motherboard does not boot (black screen after POST) - this is with any HDD/SSD connected to ASUS U3S6 (USB3&SATAIII combo PCIe card) or with Samsung 950Pro/960Evo in the NVMe->PCIe adaptor. It is a bit different with OCZ RevoDrive3, which boots fine and works fine on the read tests, but any write test hangs the drive (system still works, but it is very slow)

same issue with both 1802am3 (mod) and 5001 (official) bios versions. Tested with a few GPU's in different slots (GeForce 8600, NVS 315 etc) - same issue

Are there any chance to get SSD to work on PCIe???


----------



## mravel

Hi yuiop0
Im thinking about add to my Freenas server running on m2n32sli with Athlon 605e nvme disk on PCIE adapter and your experiences worry me. 
Have you tried running your system without GPU in PCIE slot but with ASUS U3S6 or NVME adaptor? Its possible, but you have to connect your computer to LAN and admin your system through Windows Remote. Maybe problem is with your graphic card.
BTW HOW DID ypu run on this mobo 16GB ram? like on the official Asus webpage is max 8GB RAM


----------



## gayLaser

Hello again gentlemen, still using my m2n sli deluxe but it has the same problem as detailed in my posts of the prev pages from a year ago, despite replacing the bad caps. Now that I use it daily, I notice the issue doesnt take as long and I usually manage to boot up after powering down a few times when I hang on POST error code number 20 and 23. When I didnt use it daily, id need to power down like 70+ times until it would stop hanging on post error "23".

The board uses *AWARD Version 6.0 (i810), *aye? I initially thought the error codes were 20 and 23 but those codes only exist on the list for Awardbios 4.0. Now looking at 6.0 codes I see there is only an error code 20h and 23h listed, maybe the h is truncated because my post error card only shows 2 digits.

I include the two code definitions below as found at Award BIOS Post Codes - BIOS Central
Any idea on what could be causing those two codes? Would like to fix them if possible. Maybe just time to finally upgrade?
20h is listed as "reserved"
23h is listed as:
​
23hCheck validity of RTC value; Load CMOS settings into BIOS stack. If CMOS checksum fails, use default value instead; Prepare BIOS resource map for PCI & PnP use. If ESCD is valid, take into consideration of the ESCD's legacy information; Onboard clock generator initialization. Disable respective clock resource to empty PCI & DIMM slots; Early PCI initialization - Enumerate PCI bus number, assign memory & I/O resource, search for a valid VGA device & VGA BIOS, and put it into C000:0"


----------



## JulitoPc

Hi there!

I'm resurrecting my old mobo Asus m2n32 SLI deluxe. I'd recently installed:

CPU: Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition + Scythe Katana 3 (replacing an Athlon X2 4600+ series).
GPU: Zotac GeForce GTX 260² 896MB (replacing XFX 7600GS 512mb).
SSD: Crucial MX500, plus HDD Seagate 1TB.
Bios version: 5002 upgrade.

Current RAM: 6 GB
2x2GB Samsung + 2x1GB Hynix DDR2 PC2-5300 (running at 333MHz).

I would like to replace and upgrade to 8GB @800MHz (4x2GB), and I've got serveral options to getting PC2-6400 modules: CL5 or CL6, single or dual rank, buffered or unbuffered... *which will be better?*

I appreciate any suggestions to optimize perform RAM on my old mobo.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## N2Gaming

I have not messed with settings on this board in ages. Looser timings will be the easiest on the IMC and easier to get stable. Let us know how it works.


----------



## d3mox

JulitoPc said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm resurrecting my old mobo Asus m2n32 SLI deluxe. I'd recently installed:
> 
> CPU: Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition + Scythe Katana 3 (replacing an Athlon X2 4600+ series).
> GPU: Zotac GeForce GTX 260² 896MB (replacing XFX 7600GS 512mb).
> SSD: Crucial MX500, plus HDD Seagate 1TB.
> Bios version: 5002 upgrade.
> 
> Current RAM: 6 GB
> 2x2GB Samsung + 2x1GB Hynix DDR2 PC2-5300 (running at 333MHz).
> 
> I would like to replace and upgrade to 8GB @800MHz (4x2GB), and I've got serveral options to getting PC2-6400 modules: CL5 or CL6, single or dual rank, buffered or unbuffered... *which will be better?*
> 
> I appreciate any suggestions to optimize perform RAM on my old mobo.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey! In My opinion just replace those Hynix 2x1GB sticks to any cheapest 2x2GB 800mhz. Of course buy unbuffered RAM (you cant mix them). I'm 100% sure that you have unbuffered RAM. 

Wysłane z mojego SM-G960F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Gyro

Due to bccodes that I could not resolve, I had to uninstall the 955 from one of my 3 M2N32-sli boards, after running flawlessly for many years.
Switched back to the original x2 5000 i started with.
Sad day at the Gyro household.

Gyro


----------



## k24a1

Hello, I have recently managed to acquire an ASUS M2N32 WS Pro and I have a Phenom II X4 955 that I would like to use with it. However, I can not find the fabled 1802B modded BIOS for this motherboard. Would hate to be stuck with a K8/early K10 chip here... I really hope someone still has a copy of the BIOS. I would flash it in a heartbeat~

Thanks in advance
-k24a1


----------



## k24a1

So I have managed to get the 1802B BIOS file and I have several issues with the 955:
-Only runs at 800MHz (well known issue, you can set the multiplier to 16x manually and it will work)
-I have 4 2GB sticks of 1066MHz G.Skill RAM; I can have 1 in a certain slot and either it would boot or it would hang at the BIOS screen.
-Sometimes Windows gives me an error saying that the BIOS is not fully ACPI compliant. Turns out that plug n' play was disabled by default which is BEYOND ME.

I'm not sure how people have solved the RAM issue... also someday I may try injecting the microcode into 2001 but I'm not entirely sure how.
The board is an M2N32 WS Professional which apparently got the least support out of all the high end M2N boards... how did the SLI Deluxe model get updates til 2010 but this one up to 2008???


----------



## Gyro

Are you using the PhenomMSRTweaker?
If not google it and install it.

Gyro


----------



## k24a1

AMD Athlon II X4 620 @ 2611.49 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[uy5s93] Validated Dump by ALIENWARE (2021-08-26 02:42:56) - MB: Asus M2N32 WS Professional - RAM: 8192 MB




valid.x86.fr





athlon ii x4 620 works like a charm!


----------



## Gyro

Gyro said:


> Due to bccodes that I could not resolve, I had to uninstall the 955 from one of my 3 M2N32-sli boards, after running flawlessly for many years.
> Switched back to the original x2 5000 i started with.
> Sad day at the Gyro household.
> 
> 
> Gyro


Got an x4 925 to get the old girl back up to speed.

Gyro


----------

